# ***Official*** Pandora: The World of Avatar Information Thread



## rteetz

*Welcome to the Pandora: The World of Avatar information thread!* 

**​
This thread will be all about the new land within Disney's Animal Kingdom from attraction overviews, FP+ reservation info, dining options, and much more.

*An overview of the land*
Opening May 27th, 2017 Pandora: The World of Avatar is an 11-acre themed land/area based on James Cameron's Avatar film series. The original Avatar movie debuted in 2009 and is the highest grossing film of all time. The land was first announced in 2011 with construction beginning in January of 2014, with completion May 27th, 2017. The land takes place after the original movie and the upcoming sequels featuring two major attractions, dining options, floating mountains, bioluminescent plants, and Disney's most advanced Audio Animatronic. 

Backstory of the land, ships, rides, etc.
https://blogmickey.com/2017/03/offi...ries-attractions-around-pandora-world-avatar/

*History of Pandora development*
In 2011, James Cameron and Disney teamed up to work on Avatar themed attractions for Disney parks. Originally, Avatar was discussed to go into Disney's Hollywood Studios Studio Backlot Tour. Former Disney COO, and Parks and Resorts Chairman suggested to incorporate it into Animal Kingdom. In September of 2011 the deal was officially announced. The land cost well over $500 million with construction beginning January 10, 2014 in the Camp Minnie Mickey area of Animal Kingdom. 

*Why Pandora fits in Animal Kingdom*
http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/why-pandora-fits-in-disneys-animal-kingdom/

*Pandora Attractions*
*Flight of Passage- *A flying virtual reality simulator attraction, where guests wear 3D glasses and learn how to ride a mountain Banshee. The ride has four separate theaters and seats in rows similar to Soarin' at Epcot. 

Height Requirement - 44"
Fastpass+ - Yes

*Na'vi River Journey- *A boat ride through the Kasvapan River showcasing native Pandora plant life, bioluminescence, and the Shaman animatronic, Disney's most advanced animatronic ever created. The Na'vi Shaman animatronic featured within this ride will be seated crossed legged along the riverbank of the attraction, if she were to stand she would reach a height of 10 feet. 

Height Requirement - None
Fastpass+ - Yes

*Valley of Mo'ara- * The valley is where your exploration of Pandora begins. It is where you walk under floating mountains, bioluminescence comes alive at night, and see the Pandora plant life glow. 

Walkthrough attraction

ACE or Alpha Centauri Expeditions is a team of explorers, adventurers, and scientists that are bringing you to the world of Pandora. Marshall Lamm is the founder of ACE and spent time living on Pandora. 

The Drum Circle show has gotten a new life in early 2018 with a revamped show!

Also check out the all new research suit as part of Animal Kingdom's 20th anniversary April 22nd! This suit has a scientist working it as he talks about the amazing land of Pandora. 

As of April 18th according to BlogMickey.com the bioluminescent walkways are being repainted in advance of the 1 year anniversary of Pandora!

VisitPandora.com



*Extra Magic Hours!*
Both Pandora attractions are open during Extra Magic Hours!

*Details regarding aspects within the land*
Signage for the attractions within Pandora will be limited and the Navi Totem poles will tell guests what attraction they are entering and where they are going within the land. This is to offer a full immersive atmosphere as the real Pandora would not have signage like that.

Merchandise within the land will only be sold in Pandora, not anywhere else within Animal Kingdom. There will be daytime and nighttime merchandise for guests. Disney branded bags and receipts will not be given out within Pandora. ACE branding will be throughout your adventure.

*Plants and Animals of Pandora*

*Direhorse* - Large horselike animal seen in Flight of Passage
*Mountain Banshee or Ikran* - Large Banshee bird like creature which Flight of Passage is based around
*Viperwolves* - Small hyena/wolf like creature, can be seen in your journey on Navi River Journey
*Hammerhead Titanothere* - Double the size of an Elephant, not specifically seen in Pandora the land

*Flaska Reclinata* - Large interactive plant at the entrance to Pandora
*Baja Tickler* - Interior of Flaska Reclinata that you can touch in Pandora
*Bladder Polyp* - Small bluish cone like plants that glow at night
*Chalice Plant* - large pitcher shaped plant
*Helicoradian* - Large spiral plant seen opening and closing in Navi River Journey
*Panopyro *- Large pink floating jelly fish like plant seen in Navi River Journey 
*Vein Pod* - Large oval like plant seen with in the land that glows yellowish at night and has what appears to be veins. 

*Wilderness Explorers*
Guests who take part in the Wilderness Explorers attraction will find two new pages of activities in their books that are within Pandora. No details on exactly what those activities are at this time.

*Official Dedication Live Stream May 24th, 2017*
#DisneyParksLIVE Will Stream Pandora – The World of Avatar Dedication Live May 24 at 8:10 a.m. ET











*Opening day procedures!*

May 27th, 2017 Pandora: The World of Avatar opened to the public. Crowds swarmed Animal Kingdom for the highly anticipated land. During this opening the land reached a Phase 3 controlled access closure. During that time only the following guests were allowed in. 

Guests with FastPass+ for Pandora attractions
Guests with eDASGuests on VIP/DSA tour
Guests with return times for Avatar Maker
Guests returning for face paint touch-ups

Attractions closed to the general guests around 7:00PM (as of May 27th, 2017). Attractions then reopened for resort guests using EMH between 10:30PM and 11:00PM. A line of resort guests using EMH stretched back to the Festival of the Lion King queue. 

*Backstory and key details within the land* from @Tonyz 


1. The Valley of Mo’ara’s “floating” mountains aren’t exactly floating, but there’s a backstory for that. These mountains were floating but have crash landed onto the ground where they now rest. You can see the water stains from the waterfalls are actually askew, showing what orientation the mountains used to be in before they fell.

2. How do humans breathe on Pandora? As guests enter the land they encounter a large plant known as the Flaska Reclinata (or Baja Tickler). The plant is interactive and responds to guests touching it. The plant is one of many that helps detoxify the atmosphere, helping humans breathe in the otherwise poisonous air. Smack the glowing insides of the massive plant pod, set up by the Na’vi, and it spews steam and water.

3. Pandora is filled with lots of real waterfalls, but there are also two fake ones located near the very top of the very back of the land, on the facade for Flight of Passage. They fall slower than real water of that size to make them appear farther away and bigger, selling the idea of forced perspective.

4. You can find some squirting aquatic creatures in a lagoon opposite Flight of Passage. The aquatic creatures skate around on the surface of the water and if you come close they may feel threatened and spray you. And right behind those squirting creatures, if you look close enough, are some giant bugs.

5. In front of the Na’vi River Journey, just to the right of the main ride entrance, are a collection of large footprints embedded in the ground. These are full grown Na’vi footprints.

6. There’s a downed helicopter across a stream, covered in so much moss and vines you may miss it. This is a relic from the battle between the Na’vi and humans now rotting away and reclaimed by nature.

7. There are blue feather plants called puffball trees, and they get larger by absorbing toxins from their environment. They will burst once they are filled.

8. Listen to the background sounds: Hear an animal call out on your left and then hear an animal respond on your right. When the sun sets, the wildlife really gets loud.

9. There are 20-foot-tall woven totems throughout the land to represent different clans of the Na’vi.

10. As you’re exiting Flight of Passage, in the corridor on the lowest level, you may see three handprints in red paint. These are the handprints and initials of James Cameron, the director of the Avatar film, Jon Landau, producer of Avatar, and Joe Rohde, lead Imagineer for Pandora and all of Animal Kingdom.

A few for Satu'li Canteen and Pongu Pongu:

1. A tribal overlay has been given to what appears to be an abandoned, military mess hall, home to Satu’li Canteen, furthering the story of Pandora through setting. There are textiles of an alien tribal nation hanging from beams and standing in corners.

2. Shelves in the Canteen are filled with Na’vi cookware and utensils. Ten-foot “pillars” stand throughout the restaurant, some with rounded tops, others with more ornate prongs. These are Na’vi tools used for grinding berries and other food items in bowls.

3. Pongu Pongu (which means Party Party in Na’vi) is decorated with old military parts that have been turned into art. New signs are remade out of old signs that were once used by the military. See animals made from old metal parts. Gears and knives turned into colorful decoration.

4. At Pongu Pongu you will see a bunch of RDA Identification tags hanging up, and if you look closely you may even see one for Imagineer Joe Rhode.

*Holidays in Pandora!
The Magic of the Holidays Meets the Magic of Nature in a Whole New Way This Year at Disney’s Animal Kingdom*


----------



## rteetz

*Fastpass+ Information *​
Both Pandora attractions listed below will have FP+. You will not be able to reserve both Fastpasses at one time however. Animal Kingdom will have a tiering system where both Pandora attraction are in tier one and you can only choose one of them. Everything else at Animal Kingdom will be in tier two. *The FP touchpints DO NOT feature the Mickey Mouse head on them.

**Important Note** - *If you are unable to get Fastpasses on your 60-day booking day keep checking! 

*SINGLE RIDER IS NOT AVAILABLE for Flight of Passage*

Flight of Passage

Na'vi River Journey

Flight of Passage rider info

"Sit as far forward on your chair as possible to get the back restraint where it needs to be...if you're a shorter/average size person, calf size will be a factor. If you're taller and have to sit with your feet in the tip toe position, it'll be inner lower thigh and upper calf dimensions. If you or anyone else you know doesn't fit, I'd recommend taking to guest services... if they receive enough comments maybe they'll go about putting in larger seats for larger riders"

FastPasser: "I've witnessed and have talked to people having to leave the ride because they couldn't ride. Disney anticipated it and is fully aware of the issue as shown on the sign at the entrance. (The last part has been hi-lighted for clarity.) They are monitoring the situation to see what percentage can not ride."








Guests wanting to select FastPass+ for Pandora – The World of Avatar will have to choose between either the Na’vi River Journey or Flight of Passage for their initial selections.

The attractions will be split to prevent guests from securing both with their initial selections. As with any current FastPass+ reservations, after their initial selections have been redeemed, guests will be able to select new attractions, one at a time.

FastPass+ reservations for Pandora – The World of Avatar opened on March 24th for guests staying at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ailable-for-pandora---the-world-of-avatar.htm

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ests-special-extra-magic-hours-to-be-offered/



Link to Fastpass+ FAQ
https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/

Throwaway room info
https://www.disboards.com/threads/throwaway-room-update.3539209/


----------



## rteetz

*Dining*​
*Satu'li Canteen* - Indulge in the art and culture of the Na'vi while dining inside a former RDA mess hall. Owned and operated by ACE, the Canteen supplies travelers all the comforts of home. Features international inspired cuisine, vegetarian options, and specialty libations. 

Satu'li Canteen no longer serves breakfast
Lunch and Dinner, 10:30AM-11:00PM

First Look at Menu for Satu’li Canteen in Pandora—The World of Avatar at Disney’s Animal Kingdom

Full menu and pricing!
http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/full-menu-pricing-satuli-canteen-pandora-world-avatar/

Current 2019 menu
http://allears.net/dining/menu/satuli-canteen/lunch-dinner/
Disney Dining Plan is accepted at Satu’li Canteen but, at this time, Mobile Order only accepts credit cards.

Mobile Ordering! 
http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/satu...ok-at-pandoras-food-in-the-satuli-canteen.htm

New Satu'li Canteen Sampler

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ves-four-and-allows-48-possible-combinations/



Menu change! (12/3/18)
Satu'li Canteen Updates Menu; Raises Prices by $1 on Most Items

*Pongu Pongu* - A popular drink stand run by an expat who loves Pandora. Pongu Pongu means Party Party in the Na'vi language. Features bioluminescent frozen cocktails, indigenous beers, and sweet snacks. 

Quick Service

Some Dining Plans accepted

A Look at Specialty Beverages Exclusive to Pandora—The World of Avatar



Note*** Prices on this image are subject to change and since have.

*Tiffins* - A signature dining restaurant serving lunch and dinner just outside the entrance to Pandora. It features international inspired cuisine from African, Asian, and Latin cultures. 

Table Service

Some Dining Plans accepted 

*Nomad Lounge *- Stop off at this refreshing oasis to discover specialty cocktails and enticing appetizers from all across the globe. Where the globetrotting adventures of the Imagineers and animal experts who developed and built Disney’s Animal Kingdom park are celebrated, Nomad Lounge invites all to stake a claim in their own wanderlust over mouth-watering small plates and a large selection of beer, wine and mixed drinks.

Dining Plans Not Accepted


----------



## rteetz

*Shopping*​
*Windtraders* - A transformed RDA structure where you'll find nature inspired items. Discover exotic merchandise and souvenirs celebrating the flora, fauna and culture of Pandora. 

Art, collectibles, apparel, accessories, toys, plush, Magicbands, pins, and vinylmation. 

*Colors of Mo'ara* - Venture east to the valley to be painted in designs inspired by the Na'vi. Run by local experts, as wild and eclectic as the creatures they paint. 

Some Pandora merchandise is available inside the Island Mercantile outside Pandora


----------



## rteetz

*Merchandise*​
Avatar or Pandora products will only be sold within the land and not outside in other shops within Animal Kingdom. There will be daytime and nighttime merchandise. Disney branded receipts and bags will not be given out within Pandora, ACE branding will take over. 

*Avatar Me*, is a station within the store giving guests a similar experience to when Disney offered guests to become a stormtrooper or Jedi. Avatar Me costs $75 plus tax. 



*Banshee Connect* will allow guests to be matched with a plush version of the banshee which guests can then take with them. Banshee Connect originally cost $49.99 plus tax. A banshee perch costs around $15. Disney has also released a banshee carrying bag for purchase within Windtraders. This is a high ticket item and could have low stock at times.

*NEW Special Edition Animal Kingdom 20th Anniversary Banshee!*
Celebrate 20th Anniversary of Disney’s Animal Kingdom with ‘I Was There’ Collection on April 22

*NEW Special Edition Pandora: The World of Avatar 1st Anniversary Banshee!*

*Prices have increased to $59.99 plus tax.*

*Na'vi translator*


> “This device was originally developed by Alpha Centauri Expeditions founder Marshall Lamm,” explained Cody. “The Na’vi have no written language, so the translator will be a helpful tool for any human visiting Pandora. Guests using the translator can learn how to pronounce 90 Na’vi words using interchangeable translation cards. The device also lights up at night, which makes it perfect for nighttime explorations on Pandora.”


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-with-first-look-at-navi-translator-device/

*Collectible Pandora Pins*
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ra-the-world-of-avatar-with-collectible-pins/

*Merchandise!*
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-merchandise-for-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/

*Navi Magicband *
An Open Edition Na’vi Avatar Skin MagicBand is coming

*Pandora Press Event Magicband*
Invited media are starting to receive special event Pandora MagicBands

*Pandora Map*​




*Photos*​
Aerial photos of Pandora 4/11/17
http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/looks-ready-to-me-pandora-world-of-avatar-new-aerials





View attachment 234073 







Old drum show






New drum show


----------



## rteetz

*Videos*​


























https://youtu.be/E3f_P-mPIqo


----------



## rteetz

*Reviews*​DIS Media Preview review







yulilin3 said:


> Our preview time slot was noon to 2pm, i just came out of Pandora (4pm) no one looked like they were politely being told to leave
> For in line at 10am and was 4th in line.
> They let us in at 11:40 am paper fp for FoP noon to 12:15pm. My friend had a baby and she got a rider swap.
> I went in with her husband,  actually first in,  the fp line goes through the outdoor queue, but once inside it's a quick walk top the loading queue,  you do miss most of the standby.
> Bad news,  the ride was down,  waited a full hour and 15 to ride
> Spoiler free: it's soarin x 10. Beautiful,  no distortion on the screen, gentle and smooth.
> For spoiler full pm me
> In my hour wait I did ask about body shape.  Cm said that she hasn't had a problem but they have 3 safety points that have to click.  One right below your chest,  one on your back and one behind your knee.
> It seems that the one at the knee is giving problems,  I am very short and had to move my feet all the way in,  pressed against the front of the vehicle,  for it to click.
> I had room on my torso to move so that wasn't a problem
> She did say they are installing a ride vehicle in the front
> While we waited I asked if they had a "ride down" announcement,  cm looked at me and said "there's a lot of things we still need to have" she was obviously frustrated,  I felt bad for all the cm, they all looked apologetic.
> I would make an hour line on standby for this ride,  I walked the standby line and it's amazing,  super detailed
> Next NRJ





yulilin3 said:


> Immersiveness
> This is where they get all the points,  you truly forget you're at ak
> The CM are more than happy to share they're knowledge on vegetation,  animals,  Na'vii people,  they all know they're back story well.
> I can not wait to see this at night,  it'll be spectacular





yulilin3 said:


> Food and drinks
> Had the kids cheeseburger pod and the kids fish bowl with rice.
> The cheesecake and the green beer (Forget the name) also the Pandora sunrise non alcoholic (they gave us a beverage coupon for the wait on FoP)
> Did not enjoy the cheeseburger,  it was too dry,  the pod not the meat,  it was just ok
> The fish was better but nothing
> But thoroughly enjoyed the beer,  the drink and cheesecake was AMAZING
> would get that again and easy at pizxafari
> Loved that they user real plays and silverware because the Na'vii believe so much in conservation



Len Testa's Review
http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/15/review-pandora-world-avatar/

LA Times Review 
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...it-disney-s-pandora-1493417022-htmlstory.html

WDWInfo Pandora Page
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-world/animal-kingdom/pandora-the-world-of-avatar.htm

Kevin Yee MiceChat
Pandora – The World of Avatar Impresses But Still Comes Up Short

TIME Magazine Recognizes Pandora - The World of Avatar as Best of the Best


----------



## HappyHaunts999

Great job as always. Thanks rteetz.


----------



## cigar95

Maybe in the dining section we include  reference to Tiffins for those looking for a sitdown experience?  It's not actually *in* Pandora, but apparently the views will be nice, and it is just across the river. Plus, we know it was built with Pandora in mind.


(How long until the nay-sayers invade this thread as well?)


----------



## cigar95

Great job finding the map - that's the first one I've seen with that much detail.

Hard to tell where the entrance is for 'Flight', unless it's coincident with the exit. (The latter, surprisingly, leads to the gift shop!)

Looks like four separate banks of banshees, which I see was described as "Soarin ride" .  Hope that helps with capacity.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Just watched the movie yesterday,wasn't going to matter anyway since I think it's a great fit, but I see now why it makes sense.
I remember when AK first opened and the Safari had a similar theme with the poachers...


----------



## Spaceguy55

It does look like another entrance near Lion King will happen


----------



## hiroMYhero

Thanks, Ryan/@rteetz, for consolidating all the info into this *official* thread!  As the DIS' Pandora expert, you did an amazing job!!


----------



## ybcart7

So when do you think they will start a 'soft opening' to get in practice for the official opening?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ybcart7 said:


> So when do you think they will start a 'soft opening' to get in practice for the official opening?


@cigar95 has info and Pandora trial runs may begin as early as next month for AP and DVC guests.


----------



## KalamityJane

So it's a definite yes on FPs for the rides? I must have missed something. What's the new news?


----------



## hiroMYhero

KalamityJane said:


> So it's a definite yes on FPs for the rides? I must have missed something. What's the new news?


There will be FPs but no one knows when they'll be available in the FP system.

Over on the FP subforum, there's been discussion and speculation regarding if FPs become available at 30 days out so that AP, onsite, and offsite guests have the same opportunity to book FPs.

FEA FPs did open 30 days out and the system didn't crash as it did with 7DMT.


----------



## KalamityJane

hiroMYhero said:


> There will be FPs but no one knows when they'll be available in the FP system.
> 
> Over on the FP subforum, there's been discussion and speculation regarding if FPs become available at 30 days out so that AP, onsite, and offsite guests have the same opportunity to book FPs.
> 
> FEA FPs did open 30 days out and the system didn't crash as it did with 7DMT.


Thanks! I will be on the lookout then. We are there on the 29-31, and I know we will absolutely need FPs.


----------



## WEDWDW

Thanks rteetz for confirming in the "where is Pandora" thread there will be an actual "pedestrian tunnel" under the road for the "Pandora to Harambe Theater District Walkway".

That is going to be so cool!

Do you think Disney will "theme" the walkway to Pandora theme or to Harambe theme or do you think there will be a gradual change in theme?

I was thinking how cool it would be for the Pandora bioluminescence to be used in the Tunnel!Thanks.


----------



## aviva5675

how will AP be able to view this early? Is it random as you are walking around AK and they ask if you are an AP and take you?? Or do they send an email invite kind of thing? (as based on previous new ride previews)


----------



## Dixiemom

Trying to plan for June and wondering if the 2 Pandora rides fall under 1 fastpass umbrella or 2. Guessing 2 but thought I'd ask for planning purposes. Thanks!


----------



## CAS239

Dixiemom said:


> Trying to plan for June and wondering if the 2 Pandora rides fall under 1 fastpass umbrella or 2. Guessing 2 but thought I'd ask for planning purposes. Thanks!



It will 100% be two separate rides. There's no rides at Disney where 1 fast pass gets you in to two separate rides


----------



## uccats97

Dixiemom said:


> Trying to plan for June and wondering if the 2 Pandora rides fall under 1 fastpass umbrella or 2. Guessing 2 but thought I'd ask for planning purposes. Thanks!


Two different rides = two separate FP+
1. Flight of Passage
2. Na'vi River Journey
It hasn't been announced if Animal Kingdom is moving to tired FP+ or not.


----------



## rteetz

WEDWDW said:


> Thanks rteetz for confirming in the "where is Pandora" thread there will be an actual "pedestrian tunnel" under the road for the "Pandora to Harambe Theater District Walkway".
> 
> That is going to be so cool!
> 
> Do you think Disney will "theme" the walkway to Pandora theme or to Harambe theme or do you think there will be a gradual change in theme?
> 
> I was thinking how cool it would be for the Pandora bioluminescence to be used in the Tunnel!Thanks.


Gradual.


----------



## ArielSRL

I was wondering when we were getting the official Pandora thread. Thanks @rteetz !


----------



## Farps

rteetz said:


> *Flight of Passage- *A flying virtual reality simulator attraction, where guests wear 3D glasses and learn how to ride a mountain Banshee. The ride has four separate theaters and seats in rows similar to Soarin' at Epcot.



 Great thread !!!

So my question is if they have four separate theaters, is there any info on the ride capacity as in guests per hour in comparison to Soarin? Obviously length of ride and loading and unloading procedures will help in determining the outcome, just curious if any info has leaked out?


----------



## rteetz

Farps said:


> Great thread !!!
> 
> So my question is if they have four separate theaters, is there any info on the ride capacity as in guests per hour in comparison to Soarin? Obviously length of ride and loading and unloading procedures will help in determining the outcome, just curious if any info has leaked out?


We don't know how long exactly the ride is yet so we can't get an accurate capacity yet.


----------



## pcoleman

Going down for quick MNSSHP this fall, wondering about AK day. Just DD16 and I will be going. Wondering if we should do Pandora at rope drop so we don't miss it, then move on to rest of park ending with ROL. Do our normal park routine which should end about 1:00 then move on to Pandora in afternoon (obviously FP Pandora rides) finish with ROL. Option three is to skip Pandora do rest of park; we have an open time from 8:00am-2:00pm last day where we could return to AK and just do Pandora. Any thoughts? Anyone else trying to figure this out?


----------



## WEDWDW

rteetz said:


> Gradual.


Thanks-can't wait to see how they theme the Tunnel!


----------



## Dixiemom

Can't wait to experience Pandora! Wondering if my 16 yo DS will be able to do Flight of Passage as he was afraid Soarin' would make him nauseous.


----------



## keliblue

Crossing my fingers for a preview early May.


----------



## SweetSerenity

I am really excited for this new development at AK. I enjoyed Avatar and the colorful world of Pandora in the film. I can't wait to see it come to life!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks good, Ryan, thanks.


----------



## CounselorX

pcoleman said:


> Going down for quick MNSSHP this fall, wondering about AK day. Just DD16 and I will be going. Wondering if we should do Pandora at rope drop so we don't miss it, then move on to rest of park ending with ROL. Do our normal park routine which should end about 1:00 then move on to Pandora in afternoon (obviously FP Pandora rides) finish with ROL. Option three is to skip Pandora do rest of park; we have an open time from 8:00am-2:00pm last day where we could return to AK and just do Pandora. Any thoughts? Anyone else trying to figure this out?



There's no way I'd miss Pandora at night. It's going to totally transform. I'll be scheduling 3 days for AK on our next trip. lol


----------



## hiroMYhero

aviva5675 said:


> how will AP be able to view this early? Is it random as you are walking around AK and they ask if you are an AP and take you?? Or do they send an email invite kind of thing? (as based on previous new ride previews)


Only the April 22 date has been given for the AP/DVC trials to begin. @cigar95 hasn't heard any other details, so far.


----------



## CAS239

hiroMYhero said:


> Only the April 22 date has been given for the AP/DVC trials to begin. @cigar95 hasn't heard any other details, so far.



Interesting. If it's by email, invite, or just happening to be there...I'd like to know as the wife and I could definitely go up there that day if we could get in being AP's


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

What is everyone thoughts...Do they think Pandora rides will be available for EMH on 5/27?


----------



## TinkHappy

Great information! Thank you, rteetz!


----------



## CAS239

STLDisney_Freak said:


> What is everyone thoughts...Do they think Pandora rides will be available for EMH on 5/27?



Interesting they have AM EMH scheduled for AK the day Pandora debuts.

I'd be willing to bet they either change EMH to a different park, or Pandora won't be open until regular park hours. They very well could have it open for EMH though so I guess we'll have to wait and see


----------



## Greenfield1984

Wow. Amazing job rreetz. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Sundowner2

Thanks for the thread! We go mid june, just one day at AK and we usually leave around 2 or 3 to do downtown disney. Really excited that even if we can't go on the rivera of navi, at least we can all walk around. If there is a walking trail thats got the bioluminence, my kids would be thrilled!!! Hoping for more info soon as I make the touring plan.


----------



## Ambehnke

This is a great start can't wait to see more info pouring in. We won't be there til August so hopefully Excitement calms by then. We did FEA this past July and it wasn't bad after being open a few months and knowing what to expect from here.


----------



## cigar95

Haven't seen this on the disboards yet, but a couple other sites have noted that the official press event is scheduled for 23-25 May. This probably means that the area will be closed on the 26th for final preparations for the opening.
This suggests that the second and third weeks of May are a good guess for when general soft openings are likely to be taking place. That gives a couple weeks for the DVC and passholder previews starting in late April, but with the caveat that it is planned that the area will be closed for several days during this period. (No word in *which* days will be closed, just that it's expected to be at least six days of closures.)


----------



## aviva5675

I hope we get some kind of invite, I'd drive over (less than 2 hrs) to go for sure. I think trying to go after it opens will be a nitemare for months and months to come.


----------



## scschulla

Thank you for this thread!!! I booked a solo trip just for the opening of Pandora! I am excited and hoping that going by myself will be in my advantage. I wont have to worry about losing anyone when I try to book it through the crowds


----------



## rteetz

STLDisney_Freak said:


> What is everyone thoughts...Do they think Pandora rides will be available for EMH on 5/27?



That I'm not sure. My guess is they'll move the EMH for that day. 



cigar95 said:


> Haven't seen this on the disboards yet, but a couple other sites have noted that the official press event is scheduled for 23-25 May. This probably means that the area will be closed on the 26th for final preparations for the opening.
> This suggests that the second and third weeks of May are a good guess for when general soft openings are likely to be taking place. That gives a couple weeks for the DVC and passholder previews starting in late April, but with the caveat that it is planned that the area will be closed for several days during this period. (No word in *which* days will be closed, just that it's expected to be at least six days of closures.)



Yes the press event was changed from 5/21-5/27 to 5/23-5/25. Still right within the Volcano Bay opening timeframe. Our very own Corey Martin Oresident of the DIS is attending the press event.


----------



## KaitMM

This is wonderful! Thank you for compiling all of this; makes me even more anxious for planning AK into our end of the year trip


----------



## mshanson3121

Is it a simulator ride like Soarin'? A rollercoaster? What exactly?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mshanson3121 said:


> Is it a simulator ride like Soarin'? A rollercoaster? What exactly?


Merged you to the Pandora thread where Flight of Passage, a simulator attraction, is described in Post #1.


----------



## PrincessV

Thanks @rteetz - this is great! 

~~~

We're staying offsite for our peak-season summer trip... I'm thinking I'll really need a night onsite to grab FPs for these, huh?


----------



## hiroMYhero

PrincessV said:


> Thanks @rteetz - this is great!
> 
> ~~~
> 
> We're staying offsite for our peak-season summer trip... I'm thinking I'll really need a night onsite to grab FPs for these, huh?


It would be helpful. In the FP subforum, you may want to read the first post in the Throwaway Room thread. There are perks for having a one-night onsite reservation.


----------



## PrincessV

hiroMYhero said:


> It would be helpful. In the FP subforum, you may want to read the first post in the Throwaway Room thread. There are perks for having a one-night onsite reservation.


Yep, I'm well acquainted with the work arounds, lol!  I just need to remember to A., book it, and B. get on FPs early. We rarely ride anything that I can't FP a couple weeks out (or day-of, for that matter), so I'm out of practice.


----------



## Bronte

We will be staying at the beach club villas April 21-24 for the Star Wars race weekend ...
We are AP and DVC ...
Is there an event going on that weekend ???


----------



## AngiTN

Bronte said:


> We will be staying at the beach club villas April 21-24 for the Star Wars race weekend ...
> We are AP and DVC ...
> Is there an event going on that weekend ???


So far no one knows what they'll be doing in regards to Pandora at that time. Nothing is announced


----------



## ckelly14

Following this thread.  Taking a quick trip in June to check out Disney Springs and Avatarland and other things that we missed on our longer trip in December.  Made my ADR for Tiffins and trying to see how to work RoL into my AK day.   Looking forward to it!


----------



## capegirl

Great thread! I will be watching closely for our July trip.
We are staying at SOG, so at 30 days out we'll never see a FP for either attraction. A good RD plan will be mandatory for us.


----------



## Bronte

I was able to get fast passes for ROL May 26, 27 and 28th.
It only showed the regular options, no options for the new rides :-(
I will keep checking everyday till the opening date ...

If something happens in April that will be great but we are still going to be there on the opening day !!!!


----------



## HydroGuy

I have a question for wizened old (and young) speculators out there!

First, I literally just got back from Orlando this morning. DW and I had six days at the parks over the last two weeks. Lots of fun. 

Something just came up and I may be returning to Orlando with one of my 20-something kids over Memorial Day weekend. So I am trying to figure out an AK plan. This particular kid has never been to WDW and will have greater interest in thrill rides. So we will not be going for a more thorough WDW experience. But I want to do one day in each park.

Here is my question. The flight I like does not get into MCO until nearly 11PM which means a very late bed time on the first night. Couple that with a two hour time change from Colorado and this makes me not want to hit a park early or hard on the first full day (Day #1). So I am considering an easy half day on Day #1 in the afternoon (yay FP+) then a full park day starting on Day #2. Where should we go on that half day #1?

Part of me is considering going to AK _before_ May 27 for half day #1 (Pandora official opening date for those out of the loop) and experiencing some of the highlights and a show or two including ROL that night (so we can get ROL out of the way without competition from Pandora). Then we can spend a full day at AK on or after May 27 and dedicate ourselves and our FPs and our evening to Pandora and some of the other AK things we missed on half day #1.

The other part of me says to go to MK (or maybe Epcot) that easy half day #1 because, well, AK even with Pandora still will barely fill a full day from 9AM to 9/10/11PM closing.

Thoughts?


----------



## Amii

I am excited about trying the Lumpia at Pongu Pongu.  My aunt was from Thailand and used to make them for us.  She never made them with cream cheese or pineapple so I'm not sure how the additions will be.


----------



## kjpotter

On May 24th, AK has a 3:30 closing time.  I'd assume the media event is that night.  We were originally going to have that as our AK day but switched to May 25th.


----------



## yulilin3

This has probably already been posted but here are 2 pics I grabbed yesterday from the walkway heading into Pandora. These were taken right in front of FOTLK theater, so the theater is behind me. The building you see are the restrooms


----------



## BebopBaloo

HydroGuy said:


> I have a question for wizened old (and young) speculators out there!
> 
> First, I literally just got back from Orlando this morning. DW and I had six days at the parks over the last two weeks. Lots of fun.
> 
> Something just came up and I may be returning to Orlando with one of my 20-something kids over Memorial Day weekend. So I am trying to figure out an AK plan. This particular kid has never been to WDW and will have greater interest in thrill rides. So we will not be going for a more thorough WDW experience. But I want to do one day in each park.
> 
> Here is my question. The flight I like does not get into MCO until nearly 11PM which means a very late bed time on the first night. Couple that with a two hour time change from Colorado and this makes me not want to hit a park early or hard on the first full day (Day #1). So I am considering an easy half day on Day #1 in the afternoon (yay FP+) then a full park day starting on Day #2. Where should we go on that half day #1?



I would consider Hollywood Studios. If you mainly want to hit thrill rides, especially.


----------



## rteetz

Latest Pandora aerial photos 

http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/the-latest-aerials-of-pandora-world-of-avatar


----------



## rteetz




----------



## CounselorX

rteetz said:


>



It's funny how the boat passengers somehow switch positions


----------



## SoosieQ

kjpotter said:


> On May 24th, AK has a 3:30 closing time.  I'd assume the media event is that night.  We were originally going to have that as our AK day but switched to May 25th.



I noticed this when I looked at the schedule a couple days ago.  I booked this trip the day before they announced the opening date.  I plan to go to AK on May 21st and then stay away the rest of the week  .  It is going to be a crazy week for this park!


----------



## SeeDisney

that recent video has no audio.   Glad it showed a little more of that boat ride.   Wonder how many animatrontics will be there.   I love Pirates andSplash as there's soo many animatronics.  The only animatrontic I see is that lady character.  Curious if the boat ride will have a slide and I hope it's a decent length..not too short.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Wow, I LOVE AVATAR!  I am super excited about this new land Pandora, particularly being in Animal Kingdom.  .  Only problem is we're going end of April so will miss it this year.    BUT, I did see some hope for soft openings possibly in April while we were there if you were DVC/AP owners??  Maybe just a rumor.  I would most definitely opt for an AP for even a nice walk through Pandora.


----------



## rteetz

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-bz-disney-world-why-avatar-20170317-story.html


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-bz-disney-world-why-avatar-20170317-story.html


Talk about a line you very likely WON'T read about SW land...

_“We’ve been really quite scrupulous about the fact you don’t need to know a thing in order to experience and enter the land,” Disney Imagineer Joe Rohde said.


_
Sounds like they know they have a potential challenge on this point. Though I don't doubt it will be PACKED -- as anything new Disney does is.


----------



## yulilin3

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/rumor...htly-extra-magic-hours-avatar-opening-summer/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/rumor...htly-extra-magic-hours-avatar-opening-summer/


Cool!  Wish that went beyond July 4th... hopefully they'll add SOME throughout the rest of the summer...


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/rumor...htly-extra-magic-hours-avatar-opening-summer/


Interesting!  We have a trip planned around July 4th.  Hoping this lightens traffic in other parks, as well as in the morning at AK?  I will be anxiously awaiting more details on this.


----------



## loveshak22

hiroMYhero said:


> @cigar95 has info and Pandora trial runs may begin as early as next month for AP and DVC guests.



I was hoping to be at WDW in early April but now it's early May. I'm hoping to be at AK May 9th and am not an AP or DVC guest...are my chances at a soft opening preview at less than 1%????


----------



## hiroMYhero

loveshak22 said:


> I was hoping to be at WDW in early April but now it's early May. I'm hoping to be at AK May 9th and am not an AP or DVC guest...are my chances at a soft opening preview at less than 1%????


I would say greater than 1%. That's a lot of help, I know. 

Keep watching this thread because @rteetz, @cigar95, and hopefully @FastPasser will be posting info as soon as it becomes available.

There's always a chance. We once were in DL a few weeks before Indiana Jones (the ride) was set to open. We walked out of Fantasyland through the Castle and saw a line wrapping out of Adventureland and almost to Casey's! 

So cool - everyone who was of the correct height was allowed in line. The CM even called another CM over to measure our younger daughter and she was tall enough! A great memory to not only ride Indy on a soft open but to have Indy be the first "big girl" ride for younger DD!


----------



## loveshak22

hiroMYhero said:


> I would say greater than 1%. That's a lot of help, I know.
> 
> Keep watching this thread because @rteetz, @cigar95, and hopefully @FastPasser will be posting info as soon as it becomes available.
> 
> There's always a chance. We once were in DL a few weeks before Indiana Jones (the ride) was set to open. We walked out of Fantasyland through the Castle and saw a line wrapping out of Adventureland and almost to Casey's!
> 
> So cool - everyone who was of the correct height was allowed in line. The CM even called another CM over to measure our younger daughter and she was tall enough! A great memory to not only ride Indy on a soft open but to have Indy be the first "big girl" ride for younger DD!



Haha! Ok...I'll keep my hopes up that it's more than 1% but still not get them too high!!!!

That sounds so cool to get to experience the soft opening of Indiana Jones and be the first big girl ride! How fun!!

I'll definitely be following this thread until, and during, our trip!!

Thanks to everyone for sharing info on this thread!


----------



## InlovewithSAB

So are there really going to be just two rides in the Avatar land?


----------



## HopperFan

cigar95 said:


> Great job finding the map - that's the first one I've seen with that much detail.
> 
> Hard to tell where the entrance is for 'Flight', unless it's coincident with the exit. (The latter, surprisingly, leads to the gift shop!)
> 
> Looks like four separate banks of banshees, which I see was described as "Soarin ride" .  Hope that helps with capacity.



This is from older original plans - but maybe the detail can help.













*http://www.screamscape.com/html/wdw_-_animal_kingdom.htm*


----------



## FCDub

InlovewithSAB said:


> So are there really going to be just two rides in the Avatar land?



There are two attractions in Pandora, yes.


----------



## MommyBell08

So excited. Im having major anxiety trying to plan our fp+'s now We'll be in the parks June 12th-21st. We make fast passes in a few weeks. We are AP holders. Im really hoping to book at least the Navi River Journey. Hope they don't tier, but I would think that will be a must or Pandora will have every guest in the park and it will be a hot mess.


----------



## KStash

I cannot wait to see Pandora.  Just booked my first solo trip specifically for Pandora!  I can't wait to see what the updated park hours will be once it's open.  I'm hoping there is no way the park will really close at 7 pm.


----------



## ArielSRL

@rteetz any recent rumors about FP availability? 60 days out? 30 days out? Less? I know the attractions are now showing on the WDW website but didn't know if that was any indication. We book FP in 16 days and I'm thinking we would've already heard if it was gonna be 60 days out?


----------



## DizDaD7

InlovewithSAB said:


> So are there really going to be just two rides in the Avatar land?


thats the plan.


----------



## rteetz

ArielSRL said:


> @rteetz any recent rumors about FP availability? 60 days out? 30 days out? Less? I know the attractions are now showing on the WDW website but didn't know if that was any indication. We book FP in 16 days and I'm thinking we would've already heard if it was gonna be 60 days out?


Nothing right now.


----------



## joer167

Has anyone heard rumblings of an Earth Day soft opening for Avatar at AK?  Anyone know how soft openings usually work at Disney?  Is it a "just get lucky" kind of thing?  

Thanks
Joe


----------



## cigar95

I'm beating the bushes for any updates. The most recent info I got was on 2/28, when the target was cast member previews starting 4/18 and DVC/passholder previews starting 4/22.
I will pass along any updates I get, but I'm sure they will only be "targets" or "projections" until such time as Disney officially announces something, at which point the entire internet will explode within three minutes and there will be no doubt about the dates.


----------



## ArielSRL

rteetz said:


> Nothing right now.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## rteetz

Mobile ordering for Pandora's quick service

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/satu...ok-at-pandoras-food-in-the-satuli-canteen.htm


----------



## compshu

Had to move our trip up a couple weeks from mid-June to the end of May, and now we will be there on 5/27. Excited to experience the grand opening of the new land.


----------



## pillow

rteetz said:


> Mobile ordering for Pandora's quick service
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/satu...ok-at-pandoras-food-in-the-satuli-canteen.htm



Anyone know if you can pay with a Disney gift card when utilizing the mobile ordering?


----------



## rteetz

pillow said:


> Anyone know if you can pay with a Disney gift card when utilizing the mobile ordering?


My guess would be yes however if not you'll still be able to order without mobile ordering in which you would be able to use a gift card.


----------



## dwight16

so on the last disney dish podcast they mentioned these event could happen way before the media event....does anyone have any rumors or insight when they could happen and how early could they be?


----------



## rteetz

Official Pandora backstories 

https://blogmickey.com/2017/03/offi...ries-attractions-around-pandora-world-avatar/


----------



## rteetz

They could happen as early as mid April but nothing is set in stone.


----------



## bryana

There are some rumors that AP/DVC soft opens might start 4/22. Your best bet for following along with the rumors are the official Pandora thread here:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-pandora-the-world-of-avatar-information-thread.3587311/


----------



## rteetz

First Look at Menu for Satu’li Canteen in Pandora—The World of Avatar at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*Disney Dining Plan is accepted at Satu’li Canteen but, at this time, Mobile Order only accepts credit cards.*


----------



## hiroMYhero

dwight16 said:


> so on the last disney dish podcast they mentioned these event could happen way before the media event....does anyone have any rumors or insight when they could happen and how early could they be?


Merging this short thread over to the Official Pandora thread.


----------



## btr2trvl

So with 60 days out 27th & 28th Fastpass are open now for our reservation but nothing from Pandora to chose from.  Just hoping we get a heads up soon so it's not a be at your PC everyday at 7am from now on.


----------



## maryj11

rteetz said:


> First Look at Menu for Satu’li Canteen in Pandora—The World of Avatar at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


For a quick service the menu looks good.


----------



## HopperFan

btr2trvl said:


> So with 60 days out 27th & 28th Fastpass are open now for our reservation but nothing from Pandora to chose from.  Just hoping we get a heads up soon so it's not a be at your PC everyday at 7am from now on.



7DMT opened less than 30 and I believe FEA was around 30.


----------



## CAS239

btr2trvl said:


> So with 60 days out 27th & 28th Fastpass are open now for our reservation but nothing from Pandora to chose from.  Just hoping we get a heads up soon so it's not a be at your PC everyday at 7am from now on.



Like Hopper said, Frozen and 7DMT opened FP's 30 days out from opening day. These are the big 2 new rides since FP+ came out. So my money would be that Pandora will follow suit. And both Frozen and 7dmt had notice before FP's went live. They weren't just put up randomly.

Your best source of info will be this forum but like I said, I would plan to try to get FP's for Pandora 30 days out from the grand opening


----------



## hiroMYhero

Plan on checking a full calendar month before - April 27 - because FEA FP was available a full month (May 21st) before the June 21st opening. 

I only recall this because I was in a hotel room in San Diego on May 21st and trying to stay ahead of all the FEA FP threads that were popping up! 

With FP merged back onto TPAS, here's hoping the FP info is posted here first and perhaps a couple of individual Alert threads.  One can hope!!


----------



## rteetz

Many might recall the express ordering test Disney did almost two years ago now. 

http://blog.wdwinfo.com/2015/05/02/express-food-ordering-test-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/

Mobile ordering is the "improvement" upon that.


----------



## HydroGuy

btr2trvl said:


> So with 60 days out 27th & 28th Fastpass are open now for our reservation but nothing from Pandora to chose from.  Just hoping we get a heads up soon so it's not a be at your PC everyday at 7am from now on.


Thank you! 

I have been looking for someone to post this. My 60 days is not until this Saturday.


----------



## HopperFan

hiroMYhero said:


> Plan on checking a full calendar month before - April 27 - because FEA FP was available a full month (May 21st) before the June 21st opening.
> 
> I only recall this because I was in a hotel room in San Diego on May 21st and trying to stay ahead of all the FEA FP threads that were popping up!
> 
> With FP merged back onto TPAS, here's hoping the FP info is posted here first and perhaps a couple of individual Alert threads.  One can hope!!



Funny how we remember these things.  I remember 7DMT (long DS story) because we watched the Dedication Ceremony live stream on May 2, 2014 and I began checking right away for FP+.  I was able to get it to come up on FP+ after midnight and was able to get FP+ for May 29, the day after it's official opening.  So FP+ became an option 25 days out but I don't recall an official announcement of FP+.  We took a few road trip just for the ride.


----------



## FireflyTrance

Glad to see some interesting offerings at the Satu'li Canteen. What is this mobile ordering they speak of? My only experience with  online food is ordering is for the BOG quick service lunches. Is this the same sort of thing?


----------



## Readsmommy

Hi everyone!
We are planning a trip over Memorial Day weekend to see Pandora! We plan to be there on opening day, 5/27. We have never been at an opening day event, so would anyone be able to give me an idea of what to expect? 
We are staying onsite, but have a car planned for this trip. I am thinking we need to be there for rope drop, and have planned for Tusker House ADR at 10:50 to take a break. 
My 15 yo DS is special needs and will be in a wheelchair, and have my DH and DD (8) 
We antipcate crowds, but trying my best to be prepared. Any tips appreciated!!


----------



## maryj11

Will Flight of Passage be a moving ride or is going to be stationary ?


----------



## rteetz

maryj11 said:


> Will Flight of Passage be a moving ride or is going to be stationary ?


It's not a coaster but the vehicle will move like a simulator such as Star Tours or Soarin.


----------



## maryj11

rteetz said:


> It's not a coaster but the vehicle will move like a simulator such as Star Tours or Soarin.


I really like Soarin but I do not like Star Tours.


----------



## SpaceSquirrel

Should we choose our FP rides at 60 days out and check back regularly to see if the new Pandora rides have been added then if so change our picks?  Is that possible?


----------



## rteetz

Readsmommy said:


> Hi everyone!
> We are planning a trip over Memorial Day weekend to see Pandora! We plan to be there on opening day, 5/27. We have never been at an opening day event, so would anyone be able to give me an idea of what to expect?
> We are staying onsite, but have a car planned for this trip. I am thinking we need to be there for rope drop, and have planned for Tusker House ADR at 10:50 to take a break.
> My 15 yo DS is special needs and will be in a wheelchair, and have my DH and DD (8)
> We antipcate crowds, but trying my best to be prepared. Any tips appreciated!!


Expect big crowds, like maybe Christmas type. Everyone and anyone is going to want to be there on opening day plus you'll have a lot of press and bloggers.


----------



## rteetz

maryj11 said:


> I really like Soarin but I do not like Star Tours.


Well this will definitely be more intense than Soarin.


----------



## rteetz

SpaceSquirrel said:


> Should we choose our FP rides at 60 days out and check back regularly to see if the new Pandora rides have been added then if so change our picks?  Is that possible?


Yes, make your picks 60 days out and then check back.


----------



## Stitch813

What is everyone's plan for these two?  Which one would you fastpass and which would you try to ropedrop?


----------



## runwad

Stitch813 said:


> What is everyone's plan for these two?  Which one would you fastpass and which would you try to ropedrop?


I think it was this thread that I read people say to fast pass the boat ride and get in line for the banshee ride. Reason being the boat ride doesn't have a height restriction and more families will be riding, where the other has a height restrictions so little kids can't ride it.


----------



## Boomerdog

maryj11 said:


> I really like Soarin but I do not like Star Tours.



Agreed. I am a Star Wars fan but I can do without Star Tours. Very nauseating. On the other hand, Soarin', being open, and a large screen, makes the ride much more enjoyable. The 3-d glasses worry me, for nausea reasons, but, I am guessing this ride will mimic Soarin' much more than Star Tours (We are riding on a Banshee and that will be much more like riding a glider than speeding through space in a star-ship. Plus Soarin's popularity is far beyond Star Tours, so I think Disney would take note of that when creating the main attraction in Pandora). Also, I'm sure there will be a couple fun drops on the banshee's back towards the ground. It might very well turn out to be Soarin' but better/more thrilling.


----------



## CAS239

Stitch813 said:


> What is everyone's plan for these two?  Which one would you fastpass and which would you try to ropedrop?



This is what I posted in another thread a couple weeks ago



CAS239 said:


> For anyone only doing 1 day at AK on a trip and wanting to do both new Pandora rides, I strongly suggest FP'ing River Journey over Flight of Passage. River Journey doesn't have a height requirement so more families will be heading here if they have small ones. Flight of Passage seems like the more thrilling ride but with a height requirement of 44 inches, families with any kids under 3'6 will likely avoid this ride (unless they provide child swap).
> 
> So while both rides will have longggg waits, I can see River Journey having slightly longer ones


----------



## Jeff Laughlin

They look to me a little of the arcade motorbike games
https://blogmickey.com/2017/03/phot...andora-including-ride-vehicle-flight-passage/


----------



## rteetz

Jeff Laughlin said:


> They look to me a little of the arcade motorbike games
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/03/phot...andora-including-ride-vehicle-flight-passage/


Well, that wall in front of them in the photo will actually lift up like a garage door and you will move into the screen theater setting much like the soarin seating lifting up into the screen area.


----------



## pillow

@CAS239 - So the assumption is that these two rides will be in two different tiers so you can't FP both?  Do we know this yet?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## maryj11

Boomerdog said:


> Agreed. I am a Star Wars fan but I can do without Star Tours. Very nauseating. On the other hand, Soarin', being open, and a large screen, makes the ride much more enjoyable. The 3-d glasses worry me, for nausea reasons, but, I am guessing this ride will mimic Soarin' much more than Star Tours (We are riding on a Banshee and that will be much more like riding a glider than speeding through space in a star-ship. Plus Soarin's popularity is far beyond Star Tours, so I think Disney would take note of that when creating the main attraction in Pandora). Also, I'm sure there will be a couple fun drops on the banshee's back towards the ground. It might very well turn out to be Soarin' but better/more thrilling.


Oh I hope you are right. I will be disappointed if it is like Star Tours.


----------



## rteetz

pillow said:


> @CAS239 - So the assumption is that these two rides will be in two different tiers so you can't FP both?  Do we know this yet?


We don't know whether there will be tiers or not yet.


----------



## maryj11

Jeff Laughlin said:


> They look to me a little of the arcade motorbike games
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/03/phot...andora-including-ride-vehicle-flight-passage/


Interesting. I hope we don't stay still and just sit and look at a screen.


----------



## CAS239

pillow said:


> @CAS239 - So the assumption is that these two rides will be in two different tiers so you can't FP both?  Do we know this yet?



Nobody knows yet.

However the strong rumor and how I think it will go is that AK will go to tiers and it'll be Tier 1: Both Pandora Rides and Rivers of Light. I don't see how they won't go to tiers. If they don't then everyone heading to AK will fast pass both Pandora rides and then select RoL, EE, or Safari.

So again, nothing from Disney yet..but I would definitely be prepared for Disney to announce that AK will go to tiers


----------



## pillow

CAS239 said:


> Nobody knows yet.
> 
> However the strong rumor and how I think it will go is that AK will go to tiers and it'll be Tier 1: Both Pandora Rides and Rivers of Light. I don't see how they won't go to tiers. If they don't then everyone heading to AK will fast pass both Pandora rides and then select RoL, EE, or Safari.
> 
> So again, nothing from Disney yet..but I would definitely be prepared for Disney to announce that AK will go to tiers



Makes sense.  I rely heavily on touringplans.com when planning my day during busy times.  Since our trip isn't until mid-December, it should give them time to work their magic algorithms.  Will be curious to see how it all shakes out.  At the very least though, I'm planning for two days at AK.


----------



## CAS239

pillow said:


> Makes sense.  I rely heavily on touringplans.com when planning my day during busy times.  Since our trip isn't until mid-December, it should give them time to work their magic algorithms.  Will be curious to see how it all shakes out.  At the very least though, I'm planning for two days at AK.



Two days at AK would be best. I expect Pandora to have long lines for quite some time, much like 7dmt and FEA. So 2 days would be good to avoid spending a lot of time in standby


----------



## rteetz

Possible start date for soft openings

     BREAKING: Annual Passholder Previews Begin Soon for Pandora – The World of AVATAR, Dates Revealed   

Seems a little early but we shall see.


----------



## maryj11

CAS239 said:


> Nobody knows yet.
> 
> However the strong rumor and how I think it will go is that AK will go to tiers and it'll be Tier 1: Both Pandora Rides and Rivers of Light. I don't see how they won't go to tiers. If they don't then everyone heading to AK will fast pass both Pandora rides and then select RoL, EE, or Safari.
> 
> So again, nothing from Disney yet..but I would definitely be prepared for Disney to announce that AK will go to tiers


I'm hoping the river ride will be tier 2 but I doubt it.


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

Waiting to hear something more concrete about AP previews on Earth Day. I'm ready to make a quick trip down to WDW either that weekend or the next but need to see a consensus building among "fanboy/girl nation" or an official announcement from Disney.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> Possible start date for soft openings
> 
> BREAKING: Annual Passholder Previews Begin Soon for Pandora – The World of AVATAR, Dates Revealed
> 
> Seems a little early but we shall see.


Note on this. Some AP's are blocked out during this timeframe. That doesn't help the validity.


----------



## Lothlórien

@rteetz  - thank you for this thread.


----------



## maryj11

CAS239 said:


> Two days at AK would be best. I expect Pandora to have long lines for quite some time, much like 7dmt and FEA. So 2 days would be good to avoid spending a lot of time in standby


We plan to do 2 days. One we will arrive at rope or morning EMH and go straight there and try to hit Pandora right before closing. The other day we are heading there at night. Hoping crowds we be less before closing.  Going before closing might work for lesser crowds if they are open until 11:00 like last year. I'm not sure it will work well if it closes earlier.


----------



## CAS239

maryj11 said:


> I'm hoping the river ride will be tier 2 but I doubt it.



Kali River Rapids would be tier 2 if they do go tiers


----------



## rteetz

CAS239 said:


> Kali River Rapids would be tier 2 if they do go tiers


Never say never. Living with the land was (I don't know if it sill is) a tier 1. If they go to tiers they'll need a lesser type ride/attraction in tier 1 to go along with the major attractions.


----------



## Missyrose

rteetz said:


> Never say never. Living with the land was (I don't know if it sill is) a tier 1. If they go to tiers they'll need a lesser type ride/attraction in tier 1 to go along with the major attractions.


It switched back to Tier 2 once FEA came online.


----------



## CAS239

rteetz said:


> Never say never. Living with the land was (I don't know if it sill is) a tier 1. If they go to tiers they'll need a lesser type ride/attraction in tier 1 to go along with the major attractions.



I think if they do move other to tier 1 it'll be either Safari or EE. 

But you're right, never know. Tier 1 for LwtL and Great Movie ride just didn't/don't make sense to me


----------



## kniquy

If I get lucky and they have a AP or DVC preview on 4/22 when i am there -- how does it work if someone in my traveling party is not an AP holder nor DVC owner -- would she be able to go in as well?

I'm not expecting to happen, but just wondering if it does how is it handled.  I won't have AP activated until i arrive on 4/18 so i'm guessing that any online sign up for a preview won't happen for me, but if DVC does i'm all set.


----------



## rteetz

kniquy said:


> If I get lucky and they have a AP or DVC preview on 4/22 when i am there -- how does it work if someone in my traveling party is not an AP holder nor DVC owner -- would she be able to go in as well?
> 
> I'm not expecting to happen, but just wondering if it does how is it handled.  I won't have AP activated until i arrive on 4/18 so i'm guessing that any online sign up for a preview won't happen for me, but if DVC does i'm all set.


It depends and right now it is hard to know for sure. She might be able to join you but also might not be able to.


----------



## ThistleMae

rteetz said:


> Well this will definitely be more intense than Soarin.


I'm thinking it will be more like the simulated Quiditch/Harry Potter ride at Universal.  I actually didn't care for it, it moved too fast for me to enjoy the ride.  I hope it gives us a phenomenal experience.


----------



## ThistleMae

I'm planning on a solid 4 days to get it all done....the hard part is changing ADR's once the FP+ come out, plus I'm staying off site this year, so we can't book till 30 days out...hence my guesstimate of needing 4 days to experience it all!


----------



## maryj11

CAS239 said:


> I think if they do move other to tier 1 it'll be either Safari or EE.
> 
> But you're right, never know. Tier 1 for LwtL and Great Movie ride just didn't/don't make sense to me


I hate it that the Great Movie ride is tier 1. The only way we can ride it is to wait in line.


----------



## mousefan73

So the ride is a seat one straddles?  That is wierd. A turnoff for:
1. Edlerly :my mon can do soarin but no way is she able to straddle anything. 
2. People in skirts
3. Just gross. Think Florida heat/ humidty and body sweat.


----------



## JKalai

mousefan73 said:


> So the ride is a seat one straddles?  That is wierd. A turnoff for:
> 1. Edlerly :my mon can do soarin but no way is she able to straddle anything.
> 2. People in skirts
> 3. Just gross. Think Florida heat/ humidty and body sweat.



Looks like it's going to be similar to the Tron lightcycle ride in Shanghai where you straddle it like a bike and the back part flips around and locks you into it.


----------



## Shellyb84

So, assuming the do the AP preview as rumor has it, do they just send out an email to a certain few?  Or to all AP holders and it's first come first serve to sign up?


----------



## rteetz

mousefan73 said:


> So the ride is a seat one straddles?  That is wierd. A turnoff for:
> 1. Edlerly :my mon can do soarin but no way is she able to straddle anything.
> 2. People in skirts
> 3. Just gross. Think Florida heat/ humidty and body sweat.


There will be accesible seats for flight of passage.


----------



## rteetz

Shellyb84 said:


> So, assuming the do the AP preview as rumor has it, do they just send out an email to a certain few?  Or to all AP holders and it's first come first serve to sign up?


Unknown at this time.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Any speculation for if/when there would be soft open for non-AP/DVC? I have planned to visit AK on 5/8, it's an EMH morning and we will be there for that. I have my FPs already lined up, and I know there won't be any for Pandora during soft open. What strategy should I plan just in case there is a soft open?


----------



## cigar95

rteetz said:


> Possible start date for soft openings
> 
> BREAKING: Annual Passholder Previews Begin Soon for Pandora – The World of AVATAR, Dates Revealed
> 
> Seems a little early but we shall see.


I'm not buying that one either. I got another bit of information this morning, that the projected date for Imagineering formally turning the area over to park operations is 4/17, so the park cannot schedule anything before then. Plus, the next layer of CM training doesn't begin until 4/9.
This 4/17 date is significant, because it represents Imagineering declaring that the area is "done". (For comparison, last spring the Rivers of Light area was never turned over to the park, so the infamous opening announcement was premature, and ended up with the fiasco we all remember.)
I'm also told that Imagineering is currently giving fully functional tours to specially invited guests - members of the Imagineering staff, certain corporate VIPs, some members of the media and tourism industry, etc.  If so, this pretty strongly suggests the area is ready to go for all but perhaps larger numbers of guests.


----------



## rteetz

cigar95 said:


> I'm not buying that one either. I got another bit of information this morning, that the projected date for Imagineering formally turning the area over to park operations is 4/17, so the park cannot schedule anything before then. Plus, the next layer of CM training doesn't begin until 4/9.
> This 4/17 date is significant, because it represents Imagineering declaring that the area is "done". (For comparison, last spring the Rivers of Light area was never turned over to the park, so the infamous opening announcement was premature, and ended up with the fiasco we all remember.)
> I'm also told that Imagineering is currently giving fully functional tours to specially invited guests - members of the Imagineering staff, certain corporate VIPs, some members of the media and tourism industry, etc.  If so, this pretty strongly suggests the area is ready to go for all but perhaps larger numbers of guests.


Yeah, all of that plus AP blackouts that week. I am not buying it either.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I've asked this before about the "strong rumor" of tiers. Does that go ANYWHERE beyond these boards and pure speculation? 

There are good reasons to speculate, but I'm trying to distinguish between a *RUMOR* that is based on SOMETHING from Disney (official of unofficial, CM, bus driver, etc.) vs PURE *GUESS*.... let's call it an educated guess, maybe... 

My understanding is that it is a GUESS at this stage -- still. Is that right?


----------



## SgtTibbs

When the 30-day Fastpasses opened for 7DMT, was it at the stroke of Midnight ET?

Did the servers crash?


----------



## cigar95

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My understanding is that it is a GUESS at this stage -- still. Is that right?


Haven't heard anything beyond "It just makes sense, given what we know about how things roll at WDW." What you called "educated guess".

I've said in a couple places that ought not assume that tiering at AK would necessarily work the same as it does at the other parks. I've described a notion I call "soft tiering", for example, which puts only the three new headliners into Tier 1 but then allows the guest to schedule two of the three, instead of just one.


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My understanding is that it is a GUESS at this stage -- still. Is that right?


Yes. Totally guessing at this! 



SgtTibbs said:


> When the 30-day Fastpasses opened for 7DMT, was it at the stroke of Midnight ET?
> 
> Did the servers crash?


Yes, the servers did crash for 7DMT. Took out the FP system for MK.

I believe for FEA, they released the FPs in waves - a full 60-day availability was not opened immediately. The servers did not crash last year for the FEA release.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

cigar95 said:


> Haven't heard anything beyond "It just makes sense, given what we know about how things roll at WDW." What you called "educated guess".
> 
> I've said in a couple places that ought not assume that tiering at AK would necessarily work the same as it does at the other parks. I've described a notion I call "soft tiering", for example, which puts only the three new headliners into Tier 1 but then allows the guest to schedule two of the three, instead of just one.





hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Totally guessing at this!



Thanks!!!     I'm one who's hoping that they DON'T tier... so I'm still keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## CAS239

Shellyb84 said:


> So, assuming the do the AP preview as rumor has it, do they just send out an email to a certain few?  Or to all AP holders and it's first come first serve to sign up?



If it's anything like sending out regular AP emails and Mickey Monitor then it'll just be randomly and only 3 people will get it lol


----------



## BebopBaloo

I know anything goes..If this even goes at all... In the past though, have you been allowed to bring a guest that is non AP?


----------



## CAS239

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I've asked this before about the "strong rumor" of tiers. Does that go ANYWHERE beyond these boards and pure speculation?
> 
> There are good reasons to speculate, but I'm trying to distinguish between a *RUMOR* that is based on SOMETHING from Disney (official of unofficial, CM, bus driver, etc.) vs PURE *GUESS*.... let's call it an educated guess, maybe...
> 
> My understanding is that it is a GUESS at this stage -- still. Is that right?



Nothing from Disney specifically. However I would trust members on this forum over trusting a ride CM or a bus driver.

It's all rumors and speculations of tiers. When we hear anything from Disney it'll be either that AK has tiers or Pandora will open and no mention of tiers


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

CAS239 said:


> Nothing from Disney specifically. However *I would trust members on this forum over trusting a ride CM or a bus driver.*
> 
> It's all rumors and speculations of tiers. When we hear anything from Disney it'll be either that AK has tiers or Pandora will open and no mention of tiers


I don't disagree with *this*, but there is a difference between a RUMOR and a GUESS.  This is a GUESS at this point.  Perhaps an educated guess, but only a guess.


----------



## Willow1213

Since the FP window for that weekend is rapidly approaching, I will be watching closely for the announcement of tiers. Interested to see what may happen if I book fast passes at 60 days and the switch to tiers is made after I have booked.


----------



## HydroGuy

I have not seen anyone call AK FP tiering a "rumor". Have any of you? 

I have seen many people here speculating. And the reason (aside from being Disney geeks) is people are now coming up on 60 days FP windows for AK (my 60 day window opens this Saturday) and we are trying to figure out what FPs to choose at AK and (in some cases) how to work in RoL into the FP choice. So some of us are speculating so we can hopefully make better and more flexible FP choices now and be prepared for what might happen when FPs are available for the two Pandora rides.


----------



## rteetz

HydroGuy said:


> I have not seen anyone call AK FP tiering a "rumor". Have any of you?
> 
> I have seen many people here speculating. And the reason (aside from being Disney geeks) is people are now coming up on 60 days FP windows for AK (my 60 day window opens this Saturday) and we are trying to figure out what FPs to choose at AK and (in some cases) how to work in RoL into the FP choice. So some of us are speculating so we can hopefully make better and more flexible FP choices now and be prepared for what might happen when FPs are available for the two Pandora rides.


Correct tiering is speculation right now.


----------



## Silvermist999

Is there any chance that AK will reach capacity and people won't be able to get in later in the day/evening on opening weekend?  We leave on the 30th to fly home, so no choice but to see Pandora opening weekend.

I hope to get FP for at least one of the new rides, and try to rope drop it for the other.  But then we want to head back to the resort, and return to see Pandora at night, and ROL for the first time too.  Are we going to have to stay at AK the entire day and night?


----------



## CAS239

Silvermist999 said:


> Is there any chance that AK will reach capacity and people won't be able to get in later in the day/evening on opening weekend?  We leave on the 30th to fly home, so no choice but to see Pandora opening weekend.
> 
> I hope to get FP for at least one of the new rides, and try to rope drop it for the other.  But then we want to head back to the resort, and return to see Pandora at night, and ROL for the first time too.  Are we going to have to stay at AK the entire day and night?



Not likely at all


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HydroGuy said:


> I have not seen anyone call AK FP tiering a "*rumor*". Have any of you?


Yup! Like below and others in other threads.  That's why I was just trying to make the distinction earlier.  Not a big deal -- really just clarify for myself whether I had missed an actual rumor... but it's just speculation.  I think maybe CAS239 was just using rumor/speculation interchangeably -- All good!  



CAS239 said:


> However the *strong rumor* and how I think it will go is that AK will go to tiers and it'll be Tier 1: Both Pandora Rides and Rivers of Light.


----------



## HydroGuy

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think maybe CAS239 was just using rumor/speculation interchangeably -- All good!



I think that is the case. I do not remember anyone sharing what we normally call a rumor from some source who might actually know something. Just Disney geeks speculating.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HydroGuy said:


> I think that is the case. I do not remember anyone sharing what we normally call a rumor from some source who might actually know something.* Just Disney geeks speculating*.


And I'm all for *that*!!


----------



## rteetz

Full menu and pricing!

http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/full-menu-pricing-satuli-canteen-pandora-world-avatar/


----------



## IrishNYC

mousefan73 said:


> So the ride is a seat one straddles?  That is wierd. A turnoff for:
> 1. Edlerly :my mon can do soarin but no way is she able to straddle anything.
> 2. People in skirts
> 3. Just gross. Think Florida heat/ humidty and body sweat.



I think this will be a big turn off for a lot of people. I'm not thrilled about it.



cigar95 said:


> Haven't heard anything beyond "It just makes sense, given what we know about how things roll at WDW." What you called "educated guess".
> 
> I've said in a couple places that ought not assume that tiering at AK would necessarily work the same as it does at the other parks. I've described a notion I call "soft tiering", for example, which puts only the three new headliners into Tier 1 but then allows the guest to schedule two of the three, instead of just one.



I thought about a similar soft or semi tiered system. Something where you could pick one but not both Pandora rides, along with another top tier ride like EE or Safari.



Silvermist999 said:


> Is there any chance that AK will reach capacity and people won't be able to get in later in the day/evening on opening weekend?  We leave on the 30th to fly home, so no choice but to see Pandora opening weekend.
> 
> I hope to get FP for at least one of the new rides, and try to rope drop it for the other.  But then we want to head back to the resort, and return to see Pandora at night, and ROL for the first time too.  *Are we going to have to stay at AK the entire day and night?*



Why would you have to stay all day and night?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mousefan73 said:


> So the ride is a seat one straddles?  That is wierd. A turnoff for:
> 1. Edlerly :my mon can do soarin but no way is she able to straddle anything.
> 2. People in skirts
> 3. Just gross. Think Florida heat/ humidty and body sweat.


Hmmm... I haven't been paying attention to this aspect.  I've been trying to stay away from any specifics so that we can be surprised, but I think I'll have to take a look at this now!

ETA: I see it looks kinda like a motorbike coaster's seating... or really like riding any carousel out there (which I don't do anyway)... huh.

Given some of what I've seen in WDW wrt... ummm... choices around undergarment use (or not), this doesn't seem like the most sanitary option when thinking shorts, summer heat, etc....  

I'll keep an open mind and wait for reports, though.


----------



## yulilin3

to me the seats look like Tron roller coaster from Shanghai, and as far as straddling you do that if you ride the carousel so it's not much different


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> to me the seats look like Tron roller coaster from Shanghai, and as far as straddling you do that if you ride the carousel so it's not much different


Huh -- cool.  And no massive complaints there about ickiness?


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> Full menu and pricing!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/full-menu-pricing-satuli-canteen-pandora-world-avatar/



Looking forward to trying out this menu...I like that it's different and hope they don't go changing it to burgers and chicken nuggets.


----------



## mousefan73

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Huh -- cool.  And no massive complaints there about ickiness?


I was listening to a recent DIS podcast and they were joking about bringing wet wipes.  ha ha..
but seriously when I look at the pictures of the tron ride.. it does look cool but what about larger people?  I have seen many really large people be able to squeeze into soarin with no problems as the seats are larger. but the tron ride looks limiting to certain sizes.


----------



## ThistleMae

maryj11 said:


> I hate it that the Great Movie ride is tier 1. The only way we can ride it is to wait in line.


I heard they are going to discontinue the GMR.  I love it...so sad.


----------



## twebber55

rteetz said:


> Full menu and pricing!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/full-menu-pricing-satuli-canteen-pandora-world-avatar/


actually cheaper than i thought


----------



## ThistleMae

JKalai said:


> Looks like it's going to be similar to the Tron lightcycle ride in Shanghai where you straddle it like a bike and the back part flips around and locks you into it.


If this is the case, it would emulate riding a banshee, maybe make it more realistic.  I can see that.


----------



## jackmosby

rteetz said:


> Full menu and pricing!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/full-menu-pricing-satuli-canteen-pandora-world-avatar/



"Avatar Sangria" -> A white sangria with some blue curaçao
"Banshee Chardonnay" -> A Chardonnay
"Banshee Pinot Noir" -> A Pinot Noir

As usual, Disney try to trick people into buying "regular" food by applying the name of a character/movie to it. And it'll probably work 

But, joking aside, the rest of the menu seems really good and original. The "healthy-food" vibe goes well with the spirit they try to give to the land. And if it is on the DP, i guess the pricing makes it a good value.


----------



## ThistleMae

Silvermist999 said:


> Is there any chance that AK will reach capacity and people won't be able to get in later in the day/evening on opening weekend?  We leave on the 30th to fly home, so no choice but to see Pandora opening weekend.
> 
> I hope to get FP for at least one of the new rides, and try to rope drop it for the other.  But then we want to head back to the resort, and return to see Pandora at night, and ROL for the first time too.  Are we going to have to stay at AK the entire day and night?


Really good questions, def. not my plan to stay all day and night.


----------



## ThistleMae

_I don't see why they wouldn't tier Pandora.  That's how everything else works, why would it be different.  And yes, this is speculation based on how the entire FP+ system works, it just makes sense._


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

rteetz said:


> Full menu and pricing!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/full-menu-pricing-satuli-canteen-pandora-world-avatar/



Menu looks good, although I'm sort of wondering if the "Boba Balls" shouldn't be offered over in DHS instead of in Pandora?!?!


----------



## yulilin3

For those wondering about the ride vehicle, this video was shared earlier in the thread, but here it is again, the flight vehicle is shown at minute 5:30, I understand those that don't want to watch it. I seriously view this as the same as riding the carousel, just maybe bent forward, I don't see anyone bringing wipes or having a problem with the horses
http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/video/disney-worlds-pandora-world-avatar-46035870


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> For those wondering about the ride vehicle, this video was shared earlier in the thread, but here it is again, the flight vehicle is shown at minute 5:30, I understand those that don't want to watch it. I seriously view this as the same as riding the carousel, just maybe bent forward, I don't see anyone bringing wipes or having a problem with the horses
> http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/video/disney-worlds-pandora-world-avatar-46035870


I understand there will be accessible seating as well.


----------



## SgtTibbs

Gaah, this thread is driving my nuts.  I'm *very* invested in knowing what the Fast Pass plan is, but I'm desperately trying to avoid all other spoilers about Pandora so I can walk in a wide eyed innocent.   This mixing it all up is killing me.


----------



## yulilin3

SgtTibbs said:


> Gaah, this thread is driving my nuts.  I'm *very* invested in knowing what the Fast Pass plan is, but I'm desperately trying to avoid all other spoilers about Pandora so I can walk in a wide eyed innocent.   This mixing it all up is killing me.


well the thread is called Pandora Information thread, so you will get all kinds of information.
Maybe instead of checking here you can just check the WDW site for fps everyday?


----------



## pillow

jackmosby said:


> As usual, Disney try to trick people into buying "regular" food by applying the name of a character/movie to it. And it'll probably work



Ha - of course it will work!  Isn't this how all marketing/branding works?  Think "happy meal" or "cuties" mandarin oranges.  Disney is THE MASTER at this!  We are all suckers for a little "magic."  ;-)


----------



## SgtTibbs

yulilin3 said:


> well the thread is called Pandora Information thread, so you will get all kinds of information.
> Maybe instead of checking here you can just check the WDW site for fps everyday?



I was thinking more along the lines of starting a "*Spoiler Free - Pandora Fastpass Information Thread*".  And then perhaps some kind person here could cross post any relevant information.


----------



## mesaboy2

SgtTibbs said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of starting a "*Spoiler Free - Pandora Fastpass Information Thread*".  And then perhaps some kind person here could cross post any relevant information.



Or, just watch the FP FAQ thread Post #8.  I will update it as soon as news breaks and I get the chance.


----------



## rteetz

Pandora will have EMH nightly ever night from May 27-July 4. This is for Pandora only. The rest of the park will stay closed.

https://twitter.com/touringplans/status/844928260140142592


----------



## ArielSRL

@rteetz Chip and Co is reporting fast pass booking for Pandora begins tomorrow.....????


----------



## rteetz

ArielSRL said:


> @rteetz Chip and Co is reporting fast pass booking for Pandora begins tomorrow.....????


First I've heard of that. That's ahead of 60 days out of opening day correct? That doesn't make much sense.


----------



## ArielSRL

rteetz said:


> First I've heard of that. That's ahead of 60 days out of opening day correct? That doesn't make much sense.


Maybe for those already in their booking window where their trips do not start on May 27th but include May 27th? I don't know. It does say you will only be allowed to book one Pandora attraction.


----------



## twebber55

ArielSRL said:


> Maybe for those already in their booking window where their trips do not start on May 27th but include May 27th? I don't know. It does say you will only be allowed to book one Pandora attraction.


correct
it will also be tiered per blog mickey


----------



## rteetz

Well I guess it's true. Get ready to book your FP!

http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/fastpass-pandora-world-avatar-tiered-available-reserve-tomorrow/


----------



## ArielSRL

twebber55 said:


> correct
> it will also be tiered per blog mickey


Well...not exactly. You just can only book one of the two pandora attractions.


----------



## Disneylvr

SgtTibbs said:


> Gaah, this thread is driving my nuts.  I'm *very* invested in knowing what the Fast Pass plan is, but I'm desperately trying to avoid all other spoilers about Pandora so I can walk in a wide eyed innocent.   This mixing it all up is killing me.



Agreed! They closed my Pandora FP thread and directed everyone here. But just heard that FP will open tomorrow!


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> Pandora will have EMH nightly ever night from May 27-July 4. This is for Pandora only. The rest of the park will stay closed.
> 
> https://twitter.com/touringplans/status/844928260140142592



I bet they will do this a lot during busy season and Holidays


----------



## twebber55

ArielSRL said:


> Well...not exactly. You just can only book one of the two pandora attractions.


so basically two tiers
Avatar rides 

everything else


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Well I guess it's true. Get ready to book your FP!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/fastpass-pandora-world-avatar-tiered-available-reserve-tomorrow/


well that sucks for apholders. Good luck tomorrow everyone


----------



## gumbypee

yulilin3 said:


> well that sucks for apholders. Good luck tomorrow everyone




I know, right?! I live close enough to not need to stay overnight.  Oh well. Here's hoping an AP preview day!


----------



## ashmac8

twebber55 said:


> so basically two tiers
> Avatar rides
> 
> everything else



hoping this holds true and I can get EE, 1 new pandora ride and one other for each visit to AK


----------



## CAS239

ThistleMae said:


> I heard they are going to discontinue the GMR.  I love it...so sad.



That's been a rumor for over a year now but no concrete backing. Just like Indiana Jones show is closing as well


----------



## lobolabo

rteetz said:


> Well I guess it's true. Get ready to book your FP!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/fastpass-pandora-world-avatar-tiered-available-reserve-tomorrow/



So this is true then?
We need to wake up and get on at 7AM tomorrow to book Pandora?


----------



## Disneylvr

My 60 day window opens tomorrow and I couldn't be more happy about the latest announcement! But do you have to be within your 60 day window to book Pandora FP tomorrow?!  I've been waiting for my window to open up for a long time but if everyone can book tomorrow I'm never going to be able to get through a book all my fast passes for this vacation .


----------



## ArielSRL

Another thing to note. In the article I originally read (not sure if I can link it here) it says EMH is 11-1, so AK hours will supposedly end up going to 11pm...which is what I initially figured on.


----------



## ArielSRL

lobolabo said:


> So this is true then?
> We need to wake up and get on at 7AM tomorrow to book Pandora?


I think only if you are within your 60 day FP booking window...but yes.


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

http://www.inquisitr.com/4085048/di...booking-date-for-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ArielSRL said:


> Another thing to note. In the article I originally read (not sure if I can link it here) it says EMH is 11-1, so AK hours will supposedly end up going to *11pm*...*which is what I initially figured on*.


*Same here*.  This is what the hours were like for last Aug, WITHOUT Pandora!


----------



## CAS239

So they will be releasing FP's more than 60 days out from the opening?

Hopefully either A) they hold a lot of FP's for 30 days out or B) they have AP previews.


----------



## ArielSRL

CAS239 said:


> So they will be releasing FP's more than 60 days out from the opening?
> 
> Hopefully either A) they hold a lot of FP's for 30 days out or B) they have AP previews.


I don't think so. They are just releasing them for those guests who are within their 60 day window and their trip includes May 27th. That is my assumption.

ETA: I think I misunderstood you. Yes, I guess they are releasing them more than 60 days out but I'm assuming it is just for guests within their 60 day window already. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Disneylvr

I notice the wording about EMH says it will be offered for "select Disney resorts." What exactly does mean?!?!


----------



## rteetz

CAS239 said:


> B) they have AP previews.


I am going with B


----------



## rteetz

Disneylvr said:


> I notice the wording about EMH says it will be offered for "select Disney resorts." What exactly does mean?!?!


Things are always worded like that. Technically Swan and Dolphin are considered Disney resorts but aren't allowed to book 60 days in advance.


----------



## yulilin3

So it will look like this?
Tier One (pick one attraction)
Flight of Passage
Na'vi River Jounrey

Tier Two (pick 2 attractions)
everything else


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Things are always worded like that. *Technically Swan and Dolphin are considered Disney resorts but aren't allowed to book 60 days in advance*.


They aren't? I could have sworn they are 



Disneylvr said:


> My 60 day window opens tomorrow and I couldn't be more happy about the latest announcement! *But do you have to be within your 60 day window to book Pandora FP tomorrow?! * I've been waiting for my window to open up for a long time but if everyone can book tomorrow I'm never going to be able to get through a book all my fast passes for this vacation .


Yes. Biggest potential problem? Website crashes at 7:05 (that's the time I'm putting down for how long it takes)


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> So it will look like this?
> Tier One (pick one attraction)
> Flight of Passage
> Na'vi River Jounrey
> 
> Tier Two (pick 2 attractions)
> everything else



That's what it's looking like.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> They aren't? I could have sworn they are


I thought they weren't. I could be wrong.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> So it will look like this?
> Tier One (pick one attraction)
> Flight of Passage
> Na'vi River Jounrey
> 
> Tier Two (pick 2 attractions)
> everything else


Which really isn't that bad when you think about it.


----------



## CAS239

And I don't see any issue with the Banshee ride. It's no different than any coaster that has a piece come between your legs that your legs rest on or touch. Coasters at Busch Gardens, Sea World, and Universal/IoA operate just fine and no one feels the need to bring wipes lol.

Unless you're riding naked, I wouldn't worry lol. Now if you're in a wheelchair or elderly or have a type of disability that would make it difficult to get on the seat, that would be a different story. I'm sure they'll likely have a preview model outside the ride so people can see what the seat looks like and can judge if they can ride it then, much like some roller coasters do


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Which really isn't that bad when you think about it.


no, not bad at all


----------



## CAS239

yulilin3 said:


> So it will look like this?
> Tier One (pick one attraction)
> Flight of Passage
> Na'vi River Jounrey
> 
> Tier Two (pick 2 attractions)
> everything else



I think this is good. Just as long as they program the system to not force you to pick one from tier 1 just in case somebody doesn't want either Pandora ride. Which I'm sure they wont


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> I thought they weren't. I could be wrong.


It is 60 days for Swan/Dolphin. The only benefits you loose staying there are ME, MB and room charging. I had to go check since it was October when we stayed there and I couldn't remember for certain myself


----------



## ThistleMae

rteetz said:


> Pandora will have EMH nightly ever night from May 27-July 4. This is for Pandora only. The rest of the park will stay closed.
> 
> https://twitter.com/touringplans/status/844928260140142592


Wow...don't know if this is good news or not...so everyone staying late at AK will ALL be in Pandora.  Sounds crowded!


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> It is 60 days for Swan/Dolphin. The only benefits you loose staying there are ME, MB and room charging. I had to go check since it was October when we stayed there and I couldn't remember for certain myself


Ok, thanks!


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Pandora will have EMH nightly ever night from May 27-July 4. This is for Pandora only. The rest of the park will stay closed.
> 
> https://twitter.com/touringplans/status/844928260140142592


Are we certain it will be for Pandora only? I agree with above PP, that will really make that area really crowded and sounds much less appealing. Could it mean that because of Pandora they are having EMH?


----------



## ArielSRL

ThistleMae said:


> Wow...don't know if this is good news or not...so everyone staying late at AK will ALL be in Pandora.  Sounds crowded!


Yeh, at first this sounded good...now I'm thinking we will just head out at 11.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Are we certain it will be for Pandora only? I agree with above PP, that will really make that area really crowded and sounds much less appealing. Could it mean that because of Pandora they are having EMH?


Well everything I have seen so far says Pandora only. Of course that could change but that's the info we have right now.


----------



## ArielSRL

AngiTN said:


> Are we certain it will be for Pandora only? I agree with above PP, that will really make that area really crowded and sounds much less appealing. Could it mean that because of Pandora they are having EMH?


It would make more sense to close some areas but not all other areas...right?


----------



## maryj11

rteetz said:


> Full menu and pricing!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/full-menu-pricing-satuli-canteen-pandora-world-avatar/


Why don't I see the drink Nectar of Pangu Pangu on the menu? That looked so good. Or was this drink not at the quick service restaurant?


----------



## rteetz

maryj11 said:


> Why don't I see the drink Nectar of Pangu Pangu on the menu? That looked so good. Or was this drink not at the quick service restaurant?


That drink is at Pongu Pongu the drink/snack location which is separate from the quick service.


----------



## maryj11

rteetz said:


> That drink is at Pongu Pongu the drink/snack location which is separate from the quick service.


Ooooh ok thank you.


----------



## maryj11

AngiTN said:


> Are we certain it will be for Pandora only? I agree with above PP, that will really make that area really crowded and sounds much less appealing. Could it mean that because of Pandora they are having EMH?


It would maybe make sense to do a paid event like after hours for the whole park not just Pandora. If it is just Pandora it is going to be packed except maybe right before the closing at 1:00am


----------



## AngiTN

ArielSRL said:


> Yeh, at first this sounded good...now I'm thinking we will just head out at 11.


Yeah, we will probably do the same. We'll plan 2 days at AK to be able to FP both rides and then just wander and look later. Since I'm thinking it will be really awesome to walk around in at night.


----------



## JKalai

ThistleMae said:


> If this is the case, it would emulate riding a banshee, maybe make it more realistic.  I can see that.



I also have a feeling that as far as what they have showed is going to be a bit different from riding the actual ride. If you watch the movie again, you can only ride the Banshees if you are an avatar. In order to keep with the story, we are probably going to "link" into an avatar and get on a banshee when the ride begins.

Similar to Soarin' depending on where you sit on the ride the distortion sometimes gets skewed on the visuals. If the Banshee on the ride is on the screen, it would look really weird if you were to sit on the sides. Now the rumors of anamatronic banshees on each ride vehicle would be the only way to solve this. It would be amazing if you get hoisted up onto the screen, and the anamatronic banshees pop out from under you.

Buuut I might be totally wrong.

One can only dream...


----------



## ThistleMae

AngiTN said:


> Yeah, we will probably do the same. We'll plan 2 days at AK to be able to FP both rides and then just wander and look later. Since I'm thinking it will be really awesome to walk around in at night.


Yeah, thinking it will be really cool at night.  Excited to see what folks are getting once they book FP+!


----------



## maryj11

I wonder if the website will crash tomorrow. I cant wait to see some reviews on Pandora once it opens.


----------



## McKelly

I wonder which ride will have the better que?  I will ride standby on that one...


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Swan and Dolphin's website says this:
As a guest of the Walt Disney World® Swan and Dolphin Resort you may explore Pandora—The World of Avatar beyond regular Park hours from *11 pm to 1 am* nightly, *May 27th to July 4th 2017*. This benefit is in addition to the Extra Magic Hours already available to you at _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_ Theme Park.

That would lead me to believe that Pandora will be open nightly from 11pm-1am for onsite guests not the whole park unless there are evening EMH at AK.


----------



## AZMermaid

Super happy- our AK days our days 9 and 10 of our trip, so hopefully we should have our pick of times at 60 days. We will FP one for each day- June 10 and 11! June 11 is our travel home day, so I am happy that we *should* be able to get an early FP since we will be booking at 60+10.


----------



## ckelly14

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Swan and Dolphin's website says this:
> As a guest of the Walt Disney World® Swan and Dolphin Resort you may explore Pandora—The World of Avatar beyond regular Park hours from *11 pm to 1 am* nightly, *May 27th to July 4th 2017*. This benefit is in addition to the Extra Magic Hours already available to you at _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_ Theme Park.
> 
> That would lead me to believe that Pandora will be open nightly from 11pm-1am for onsite guests not the whole park unless there are evening EMH at AK.



I imagine it will be like entrance to Diagon Alley or Hogsmeade for resort guest at Universal.  However, Disney has a boat load more onsite guests.  This may be crazy.


----------



## rteetz

First posts have been updated. If I missed anything let me know!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

AZMermaid said:


> Super happy- our AK days our days 9 and 10 of our trip, so hopefully we should have our pick of times at 60 days. We will FP one for each day- June 10 and 11! June 11 is our travel home day, so I am happy that we *should* be able to get an early FP since we will be booking at 60+10.




Plan well unless something has changed you can only have 7 days of fastpasses at a time...  we had to wait till we used our fastpasses from the first day of our trip before we could book another day and being only a few days out pickings were slim


----------



## AngiTN

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Plan well unless something has changed you can only have 7 days of fastpasses at a time...  we had to wait till we used our fastpasses from the first day of our trip before we could book another day and being only a few days out pickings were slim


Not if you are staying on site, which most anyone booking at 60 days is


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

I was staying on site for 10 days.....Booked the first 7 when my 60 day window opened up but wouldn't let me add anymore.  I called and was told the limit is 7 regardless of length of stay to give all guests a chance to fastpass rides.  This was last year though... enough complaining might have changed that.  anyone staying more that 7 days that have fastpasses booked every day?


----------



## Shellyb84

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> I was staying on site for 10 days.....Booked the first 7 when my 60 day window opened up but wouldn't let me add anymore.  I called and was told the limit is 7 regardless of length of stay to give all guests a chance to fastpass rides.  This was last year though... enough complaining might have changed that.  anyone staying more that 7 days that have fastpasses booked every day?



We stayed 12 nights last July and were able to book FP+ for every day at 60 days.


----------



## mnmhouston

"In addition, guests staying at select Walt Disney World Resort hotels can reserve Disney FastPass+ selections for attractions, including those in Pandora – The World of Avatar, up to 60 days prior to check-in beginning March 24, 2017. Disney FastPass+ service will be available at the two attractions within Pandora during regular theme park hours. Guests may select only one of these two attractions in their first set of Disney FastPass+ selections, subject to availability.

With all of the excitement surrounding the debut of this new land, it’s recommended that guests take advantage of the nightly Extra Magic Hours to visit Pandora – The World of Avatar. Guests can then reserve Disney FastPass+ experiences to enjoy the rest of Disney’s Animal Kingdom during regular park hours.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-with-fastpass-and-nightly-extra-magic-hours/


----------



## pillow

AngiTN said:


> It is 60 days for Swan/Dolphin. The only benefits you loose staying there are ME, MB and room charging. I had to go check since it was October when we stayed there and I couldn't remember for certain myself



I've also read that you must book dining a day at a time as opposed to having access to the full 10 days.  Not thrilled about this but staying anyway.


----------



## dina444444

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> I was staying on site for 10 days.....Booked the first 7 when my 60 day window opened up but wouldn't let me add anymore.  I called and was told the limit is 7 regardless of length of stay to give all guests a chance to fastpass rides.  This was last year though... enough complaining might have changed that.  anyone staying more that 7 days that have fastpasses booked every day?


I did an 8 night/9 day trip back in November/December and I had fast passes booked 60 days out for all 9 days.


----------



## fitzpat

I wonder for annual passholders without resort reservations how we will fare getting FPs


----------



## tkbk

Shellyb84 said:


> We stayed 12 nights last July and were able to book FP+ for every day at 60 days.


ditto....our next trip is in april for 10 days and we booked all ten days at the 60 day mark.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Shellyb84 said:


> We stayed 12 nights last July and were able to book FP+ for every day at 60 days.



Thank you, our big stay this year will be in December so I had not encountered this situation since early 2016.  I was not happy about the limit.  It was so stupid. glad they have fixed it.


----------



## AZMermaid

Uh oh.... I will have to look at that. I *really* don't want to get up at 4AM to book FP more than once!


----------



## AngiTN

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> I was staying on site for 10 days.....Booked the first 7 when my 60 day window opened up but wouldn't let me add anymore.  I called and was told the limit is 7 regardless of length of stay to give all guests a chance to fastpass rides.  This was last year though... enough complaining might have changed that.  anyone staying more that 7 days that have fastpasses booked every day?


Sorry, you got bad info from the CM. On site stays have always gotten to book FP for every day they have tickets, for the length of their stay. Did you have a 10 day ticket or a 7 day ticket?


----------



## AngiTN

pillow said:


> I've also read that you must book dining a day at a time as opposed to having access to the full 10 days.  Not thrilled about this but staying anyway.


May be, we never book trips that far out it seems. Not at a Disney resort or at Swan/Dolphin. I don't think you'll miss out on anything without the 180+10 anyway. ADR are not hard to get. We book ours day before


----------



## AngiTN

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Thank you, our big stay this year will be in December so I had not encountered this situation since early 2016.  I was not happy about the limit.  It was so stupid. glad they have fixed it.


It was nothing to fix. This was never the case. The CM was misinformed. Sadly, an all too often occurrence. You are only limited to the number of days on your ticket, or length of stay, whichever runs out first. Always has been the case.

We've done 10 day trips both summers of 15 and 16, booked FP for length of stay both years.


----------



## CAS239

fitzpat said:


> I wonder for annual passholders without resort reservations how we will fare getting FPs



Wondering the same thing. I'll be on at 7am 30 days out from the grand opening to get a FP for one of the Pandora rides. Hopefully Disney still has some available for us AP's


----------



## CAS239

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> I was staying on site for 10 days.....Booked the first 7 when my 60 day window opened up but wouldn't let me add anymore.  I called and was told the limit is 7 regardless of length of stay to give all guests a chance to fastpass rides.  This was last year though... enough complaining might have changed that.  anyone staying more that 7 days that have fastpasses booked every day?



Did you only have 7 days worth of tickets but a 10 day stay?

It has always been since FP+ has been introduced that on site guests can book 60 days out plus the entire length of their stay at once.

So if you were on site for 10 days and had 10 days worth of tickets, then you could book all 10 days at once on your 60 day mark. The CM you spoke with told you wrong info and either you could've booked for the rest of your days but just didn't try, or there was a technical issue and a call to Disney tech support could've fixed whatever was blocking you from finishing your FP selection


----------



## PrincessV

Any thoughts thus far on which is the more critical for FPing if you only have one day?


----------



## Princess Sparkle

PrincessV said:


> Any thoughts thus far on which is the more critical for FPing if you only have one day?




I would like to know the same.


----------



## AZMermaid

If we have 7 day tickets for a 10 day stay... I know I can only book 7 days of FP. We are planning some off days, plus we don't arrive till 4:30PM, so no parks that day. But, will I have problems booking days 9 and 10?


----------



## mnmhouston

PrincessV said:


> Any thoughts thus far on which is the more critical for FPing if you only have one day?



I've read somewhere (maybe here) that it may make sense to go for the boat ride for FP as more guests traveling with families of young kids would be going there instead of flight of passage.  also FOP has several ride banks which may make wait times lower.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

AZMermaid said:


> If we have 7 day tickets for a 10 day stay... I know I can only book 7 days of FP. We are planning some off days, plus we don't arrive till 4:30PM, so no parks that day. But, will I have problems booking days 9 and 10?



No, you will be able to book as many days as you have ticket entitlements for during your 10 day stay.


----------



## elaine amj

yulilin3 said:


> So it will look like this?
> Tier One (pick one attraction)
> Flight of Passage
> Na'vi River Jounrey
> 
> Tier Two (pick 2 attractions)
> everything else



I'm glad they are only restricting Pandora rides. This way i don't have to choose between Na'vi River journey and the Safari or EE.


----------



## CAS239

PrincessV said:


> Any thoughts thus far on which is the more critical for FPing if you only have one day?





Princess Sparkle said:


> I would like to know the same.



I posted pages and pages back in this thread that I think the smarter choice would be to FP the boat ride. Being that the boat ride doesn't have a height requirement so all families can go on it, thus possibly leading to longer standby lines.

The Banshee ride has a height requirement of 44 inches so a lot of small ones won't be able to ride. So both will have long waits, but I think the boat ride will gather more people


----------



## Roxyfire

AZMermaid said:


> If we have 7 day tickets for a 10 day stay... I know I can only book 7 days of FP. We are planning some off days, plus we don't arrive till 4:30PM, so no parks that day. But, will I have problems booking days 9 and 10?



No, you just won't be able to book more than 7 days worth. So say you have 10 days (9 nights) and as long as 3 of those days don't have fastpasses, you are ok.


----------



## MommyBell08

YOU GUYS!!!!http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/fastpass-reservations-open-tomorrow-pandora-world-avatar/


----------



## rteetz

MommyBell08 said:


> YOU GUYS!!!!http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/fastpass-reservations-open-tomorrow-pandora-world-avatar/


 you missed a lot of the discussion


----------



## MommyBell08

rteetz said:


> you missed a lot of the discussion


Dang it Well I'm glad either way, lol! I'm off to read what I missed.


----------



## ashleymrush

I posted a similar question on a different post but this one seems to be getting a lot more discussion so I'm putting it here too. The wording says that it is "select" resorts. Do we have any idea which ones apply? I found it kind of odd that it only said select. I'm staying at OKW. At first I thought, maybe its not Swan and Dolphin since they are a little different but it seems to include them according to the posts of others. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## yulilin3

Wondering if evening emh will work the fame way as everywhere else.  Where if you're not staying at a resort you can still walk around and maybe go to the store and restaurant


----------



## cigar95

CAS239 said:


> I posted pages and pages back in this thread that I think the smarter choice would be to FP the boat ride. Being that the boat ride doesn't have a height requirement so all families can go on it, thus possibly leading to longer standby lines.


I won't dispute Walter's thinking, but I'll add that we can also throw in the (presumably) higher capacity of the boat ride to possibly offset the "families" effect.

Since I've heard from another DISer that "Flight" apparently has a fantastic queue, my first gut instinct will be to ride that one standby the first time. This addresses a point made above by @McKelly We may find out that everyone gets to see the queue, even if just walking through it, but that will factor as well. 

Fortunately, I don't need to make my FP reservations until late July, so there's plenty of time to find out what the strategy is.

ETA - I suspect both rides will have good queues, and doing multiple AK visits this Fall I expect to go through both more than once.


----------



## AngiTN

ashleymrush said:


> I posted a similar question on a different post but this one seems to be getting a lot more discussion so I'm putting it here too. The wording says that it is "select" resorts. Do we have any idea which ones apply? I found it kind of odd that it only said select. I'm staying at OKW. At first I thought, maybe its not Swan and Dolphin since they are a little different but it seems to include them according to the posts of others. Anyone have any ideas?


No idea why they said that but it will be ALL Disney resorts. Remember, these are written by bloggers, not official announcements. They just added a word that shouldn't be there. Disney does not distinguish benefits by resort. All resorts get the same park benefits in regards to EMH and FP


----------



## rteetz

cigar95 said:


> I won't dispute Walter's thinking, but I'll add that we can also throw in the (presumably) higher capacity of the boat ride to possibly offset the "families" effect.
> 
> Since I've heard from another DISer that "Flight" apparently has a fantastic queue, my first gut instinct will be to ride that one standby the first time. This addresses a point made above by @McKelly We may find out that everyone gets to see the queue, even if just walking through it, but that will factor as well. Fortunately, I don't need to make my FP reservations until late July, so there's plenty of time to find out what the strategy is.


The boat ride is supposed to have a higher capacity? I thought FoP would have the higher capacity. 

Flight is supposed to have a good queue. You will also have the "creating your avatar" aspect of the queue.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> The boat ride is supposed to have a higher capacity? I thought FoP would have the higher capacity.
> 
> Flight is supposed to have a good queue. You will also have the "creating your avatar" aspect of the queue.


The more I think on it the more I think we'll want to stand by each ride at least once. The the bigger strategy may be what is going to be the best time to do this? Opening, EMH, something else? Likely to be awful anytime, I guess.


----------



## BebopBaloo

Do we know if the avatar you create is something you view flying in front of you...like watching yourself fly on the banshee while simultaneously feeling what your avatar would be feeling? Does that make sense?


----------



## cigar95

rteetz said:


> The boat ride is supposed to have a higher capacity? I thought FoP would have the higher capacity.


Boat rides tend to be people-eaters. So I'm extrapolating.


----------



## rteetz

BebopBaloo said:


> Do we know if the avatar you create is something you view flying in front of you...like watching yourself fly on the banshee while simultaneously feeling what your avatar would be feeling? Does that make sense?


I believe it's more along the lines of feeling what your avatar is feeling. You won't sit on the physical banshee of course but the simulator will give you that feeling.


----------



## maryj11

ashleymrush said:


> I posted a similar question on a different post but this one seems to be getting a lot more discussion so I'm putting it here too. The wording says that it is "select" resorts. Do we have any idea which ones apply? I found it kind of odd that it only said select. I'm staying at OKW. At first I thought, maybe its not Swan and Dolphin since they are a little different but it seems to include them according to the posts of others. Anyone have any ideas?


I did not see where it said select resorts. Where did it say that?


----------



## rteetz

cigar95 said:


> Boat rides tend to be people-eaters.


Yes but this is in the 4-5 minute range and only seats 8 per boat. That's similar to Frozen but Frozen seats 10-12 per boat.


----------



## ckelly14

AngiTN said:


> The more I think on it the more I think we'll want to stand by each ride at least once. The the bigger strategy may be what is going to be the best time to do this? Opening, EMH, something else? Likely to be awful anytime, I guess.



I always assume that the best option is going at rope drop, whether EMH or regular hours. Lots of people don't want to get up early.


----------



## ashleymrush

AngiTN said:


> No idea why they said that but it will be ALL Disney resorts. Remember, these are written by bloggers, not official announcements. They just added a word that shouldn't be there. Disney does not distinguish benefits by resort. All resorts get the same park benefits in regards to EMH and FP



Thanks! That's what I was thinking would be the case. I didn't even notice it at first until someone else had pointed it out to me. 



maryj11 said:


> I did not see where it said select resorts. Where did it say that?



It was in the wdwinfo article:

"For a limited time, May 27 – July 4, 2017, guests staying at *select *Walt Disney World Resort hotels can explore Pandora – The World of Avatar beyond regular Park hours."


----------



## HydroGuy

twebber55 said:


> so basically two tiers
> Avatar rides
> 
> everything else


Yah, I wish I had bet some money on this post from Tuesday LOL! 



HydroGuy said:


> I am not a close observer of WDW like many of you, but it would seem to me if they were to introduce tiers, it would be something like this (because of the unfairness I referenced):
> 
> Tier 1 (select one)
> FoP
> NRJ
> 
> Tier 2 (select two)
> Everything else


----------



## HydroGuy

AngiTN said:


> It is 60 days for Swan/Dolphin. The only benefits you loose staying there are ME, MB and room charging. I had to go check since it was October when we stayed there and I couldn't remember for certain myself


Yep! From personal experience:


----------



## maryj11

ashleymrush said:


> Thanks! That's what I was thinking would be the case. I didn't even notice it at first until someone else had pointed it out to me.
> 
> 
> 
> It was in the wdwinfo article:
> 
> "For a limited time, May 27 – July 4, 2017, guests staying at *select *Walt Disney World Resort hotels can explore Pandora – The World of Avatar beyond regular Park hours."


Hmmm I wonder what that means. That might be a good idea. Only have certain resorts for one night then have other resorts the next night and so on. Like split them up to keep crowds down lol.


----------



## BrownHP800

Maybe I am missing something, but if you can start booking fastpasses tomorrow 3/24, that is more than 60 days until May 27th.  I have a reservation for the Dolphin that weekend and as of today I can only book up to May 22 which is 60 days.


----------



## ashleymrush

maryj11 said:


> Hmmm I wonder what that means. That might be a good idea. Only have certain resorts for one night then have other resorts the next night and so on. Like split them up to keep crowds down lol.



That's an idea but I don't think they'll do it. It wouldn't be fair for people doing split stays or only staying a couple nights, etc. I think it will be really busy in the first week but then I really think it won't be too bad. 

1. Families with kids will not be likely to be out that late. I'm going with a group of 6 family members but it would likely just be 2-3 of us that stay while others go back with the kids.
2. If it is EVERY night, then people won't be packed in each evening. They'll do it once, maybe twice and be done with it.


----------



## KrazeeK120

BrownHP800 said:


> Maybe I am missing something, but if you can start booking fastpasses tomorrow 3/24, that is more than 60 days until May 27th.  I have a reservation for the Dolphin that weekend and as of today I can only book up to May 22 which is 60 days.



It's more than 60 days out, but you can book for 60 + 10 when staying onsite (similar to dining).


----------



## PrincessV

cigar95 said:


> I won't dispute Walter's thinking, but I'll add that we can also throw in the (presumably) higher capacity of the boat ride to possibly offset the "families" effect.
> 
> Since I've heard from another DISer that "Flight" apparently has a fantastic queue, my first gut instinct will be to ride that one standby the first time. This addresses a point made above by @McKelly We may find out that everyone gets to see the queue, even if just walking through it, but that will factor as well.
> 
> Fortunately, I don't need to make my FP reservations until late July, so there's plenty of time to find out what the strategy is.
> 
> ETA - I suspect both rides will have good queues, and doing multiple AK visits this Fall I expect to go through both more than once.





rteetz said:


> Flight is supposed to have a good queue. You will also have the "creating your avatar" aspect of the queue.


Good info - thanks! Yes, my family is willing to wait if the queue is really exceptional... I'm not sure we're willing to wait more than 2 hours, though, so having a FP in pocket may be the way we go. I'm semi-local, so it won't be the end of the world if we miss one or the other, or miss the queue, the first time.


----------



## megs1313

I'm behind, but I just heard a rumor that disney released information about passholder previews of pandora beginning in april...can anyone confirm this?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> So it will look like this?
> Tier One (pick one attraction)
> Flight of Passage
> Na'vi River Jounrey
> 
> Tier Two (pick 2 attractions)
> everything else


That's what it sounds like to me.  I can live with this, but as I've said, I'd REALLY hate more extensive tiering of AK...


----------



## hiroMYhero

BrownHP800 said:


> Maybe I am missing something, but if you can start booking fastpasses tomorrow 3/24, that is more than 60 days until May 27th.  I have a reservation for the Dolphin that weekend and as of today I can only book up to May 22 which is 60 days.


Your Dolphin window will only be open through May 23rd tomorrow. You would have to add on nights to the front end of your stay to open the window to book FPs for your weekend trip.


----------



## ArielSRL

CAS239 said:


> I posted pages and pages back in this thread that I think the smarter choice would be to FP the boat ride. Being that the boat ride doesn't have a height requirement so all families can go on it, thus possibly leading to longer standby lines.
> 
> The Banshee ride has a height requirement of 44 inches so a lot of small ones won't be able to ride. So both will have long waits, but I think the boat ride will gather more people


I had originally figured on doing Nav'i at RD and FP Flights....I was trying to keep AK to 1 day. But that kind of messes up my safari at RD schedule, so now I am thinking I will just have to bite the bullet and do 1.5 days, booking FPs for both days in AK. It takes away 1/2 a day from MK, but we have 3 days planned...so I suppose I can give that up. I don't know why I am doing it so grudgingly though....just love me some MK, I suppose. AK really should be great at night, though, so I need to get over it, I think.


----------



## HydroGuy

Thank you all for this awesome thread to keep the Disney geeks here in the loop on FPs!


----------



## freediverdude

ashleymrush said:


> Thanks! That's what I was thinking would be the case. I didn't even notice it at first until someone else had pointed it out to me.
> 
> 
> 
> It was in the wdwinfo article:
> 
> "For a limited time, May 27 – July 4, 2017, guests staying at *select *Walt Disney World Resort hotels can explore Pandora – The World of Avatar beyond regular Park hours."



Disney uses that word "select" all the time, but it really means mostly the Disney owned resorts.  They have to say that because technically the Disney Springs hotels and the Swan and Dolphin are considered official Walt Disney World resorts, even though they don't get all the perks of the Disney owned ones.  It will be all the resorts that get extra magic hours.


----------



## FireflyTrance

OK so I am not used to FP+ booking being critical. I live in California, so do I absolutely have to be up at 4am tomorrow to get a Pandora FP for May 27th? I don't want to do it, but I can, I suppose 

Also I already booked some EPCOT fastpasses for that day. I don't want to cancel them if I can't get the Avatar ones. But it seems like if I don't cancel now that might put a delay in booking. Are all of them likely to go in like 60 seconds?


----------



## rteetz

FireflyTrance said:


> OK so I am not used to FP+ booking being critical. I live in California, so do I absolutely have to be up at 4am tomorrow to get a Pandora FP for May 27th? I don't want to do it, but I can, I suppose
> 
> Also I already booked some EPCOT fastpasses for that day. I don't want to cancel them if I can't get the Avatar ones. But it seems like if I don't cancel now that might put a delay in booking. Are all of them likely to go in like 60 seconds?


For May 27th, you likely will have to be up at 4AM. Those are likely going to go fast. However they might hold some and release later for AP and such. No guarantees though.


----------



## KalamityJane

With all the new FP and EMH news...

We will be there beginning of May and May 29-31 at AKV. Planned long before all this hooplah LOL Anyway, probably not going to be able to get FPs due to the tickets we have (we will be upgrading to APs at that first visit, but can't make FPs for the second due to blackouts and not having APs when the FP windows open for Pandora). 

Do we count on late EMH (young kids BUT we will be on Europe time) or try to go as early as possible and hope for the best?


----------



## KStash

I'm glad that Rivers of Light isn't included with the Pandora rides!  Now I can fast pass ROL plus Navi one day, and Flight of Passage on my second AK day.


----------



## Geoff_M

megs1313 said:


> I'm behind, but I just heard a rumor that disney released information about passholder previews of pandora beginning in april...can anyone confirm this?


No information has been released, but WDWNT reported a rumor yesterday that Disney will "soon" announce a Passholder Preview over April 8-9.  They said that it would be an event that would require pre-registration and Disney should announce it shortly.

I hope this is correct, as we fly home late in the day on the 8th!


----------



## CounselorX

BebopBaloo said:


> Do we know if the avatar you create is something you view flying in front of you...like watching yourself fly on the banshee while simultaneously feeling what your avatar would be feeling? Does that make sense?



It should be first-person view. You'll see what your avatar sees, which would be the scenery of the ride and your banshee underneath you. The designing of your own avatar is probably just a way to make the queue interactive and to give you a cool picture.


----------



## Anal Annie

Even though people said why would they start tiering now I just had a feeling all along that they would initiate some form of tiering.  No way they could just let everyone book both new rides at once.  From the clips & previews I've seen I think it looks like the Nav'i boat ride has a much lower (therefore slower) ride capacity than the typical PoC or FEA boats so I'm betting that line will be long.  And slow as in similar to TSMM which is a slow loader (although improved some with the new theater).  Hopefully they've built this area for a large capacity crowd.  I think the FoP ride will be the bigger draw for those seeking more action and I anticipate that will be the ride we gravitate to most.  I really think for the first year or so both rides will have horendous stand-by lines but we WILL want to see the queues.  I think for our trip this summer I'm sticking to my plan to have 2 mornings and 2 evenings for AK.  We will want to do RoL plus Pandora (possibly more than once in a day).  (Would be nice if they incorporated a single rider line in the new rides.)   This way if we plan 2 and 2 and we hit rain or storms that rain out RoL we have a 2nd chance for that too.  I also want to be sure to allow time for our usual morning Bloody's at the Dawa Bar after the safari, cocktails at the Nomad Lounge PLUS we'll want to try the food & drinks at the new Canteen.  We've been waiting too long to short change our time for all this.  I'm very excited. 

(PS) thanks for the visual   on why we need wipes for the FoP ride.


----------



## HydroGuy

FireflyTrance said:


> OK so I am not used to FP+ booking being critical. I live in California, so do I absolutely have to be up at 4am tomorrow to get a Pandora FP for May 27th? I don't want to do it, but I can, I suppose
> 
> Also I already booked some EPCOT fastpasses for that day. I don't want to cancel them if I can't get the Avatar ones. But it seems like if I don't cancel now that might put a delay in booking. Are all of them likely to go in like 60 seconds?


I did not see an answer to your second question, but you will need to cancel all the FPs for parks other than AK to get AK FPs for May 27. Fortunately for you, if you cannot get an Avatar ride FP for May 27, it should not be hard to get the same or similar FP slots at Epcot back again.

It is not as bad for me in Colorado. 5AM tomorrow.


----------



## CJN

pillow said:


> I've also read that you must book dining a day at a time as opposed to having access to the full 10 days.  Not thrilled about this but staying anyway.



There seems to be conflicting reports about this. We're staying at Swan and once our window opened up I was able to book all of our ADRs as opposed to doing it on a rolling basis.


----------



## HopperFan

Anal Annie said:


> *Even though people said why would they start tiering now I just had a feeling all along that they would initiate some form of tiering.*  No way they could just let everyone book both new rides at once.  From the clips & previews I've seen I think it looks like the Nav'i boat ride has a much lower (therefore slower) ride capacity than the typical PoC or FEA boats so I'm betting that line will be long.  And slow as in similar to TSMM which is a slow loader (although improved some with the new theater).  Hopefully they've built this area for a large capacity crowd.  I think the FoP ride will be the bigger draw for those seeking more action and I anticipate that will be the ride we gravitate to most.  I really think for the first year or so both rides will have horendous stand-by lines but we WILL want to see the queues.  I think for our trip this summer I'm sticking to my plan to have 2 mornings and 2 evenings for AK.  We will want to do RoL plus Pandora (possibly more than once in a day).  (Would be nice if they incorporated a single rider line in the new rides.)   This way if we plan 2 and 2 and we hit rain or storms that rain out RoL we have a 2nd chance for that too.  I also want to be sure to allow time for our usual morning Bloody's at the Dawa Bar after the safari, cocktails at the Nomad Lounge PLUS we'll want to try the food & drinks at the new Canteen.  We've been waiting too long to short change our time for all this.  I'm very excited.
> 
> (PS) thanks for the visual   on why we need wipes for the FoP ride.



Many of us said it had to tier long ago, I think folks just were hoping it wouldn't and didn't see a bigger picture.  Honestly they are lucky it's only tiering this way as the park could have handled more.  You are absolutely right, no way they could open these two new and "innovative" rides to be scooped up at 60 days, every day.  We all have to remember that the BULK of Disney guests are offsite and Disney depends heavily on their cash.


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

AngiTN said:


> The more I think on it the more I think we'll want to stand by each ride at least once. *The the bigger strategy may be what is going to be the best time to do this*? Opening, EMH, something else? Likely to be awful anytime, I guess.



2019


----------



## pillow

CJN said:


> There seems to be conflicting reports about this. We're staying at Swan and once our window opened up I was able to book all of our ADRs as opposed to doing it on a rolling basis.



I've read conflicting reports too.  Will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## IrishNYC

I'm glad this is how the tiering worked out, just as I was hoping for. It's bad enough I have to tell DD she's not getting a FP+ for TT if she wants to ride FEA, but she'd be crushed to not have a FP for EE, and there was no way I was chosing that over any Pandora ride.


----------



## WEDWDW

freediverdude said:


> It will be all the resorts that get extra magic hours.


Yes,WDW Resorts' Guests/Swan and Dolphin Resorts' Guests/Shades of Green Resort Guests and Golden Oak Residents will be able to take a Midnight Banshee ride!


----------



## rteetz

Zippa D Doodah said:


> 2019


Maybe not even then. If an avatar sequel comes out in 2019 that might renew interest in the land making it popular again.


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

rteetz said:


> Maybe not even then. If an avatar sequel comes out in 2019 that might renew interest in the land making it popular again.


I was figuring when Star Wars Land opens it might slow the roll of Pandora. It would go from "insane" down to "very crowded".


----------



## AngiTN

FireflyTrance said:


> OK so I am not used to FP+ booking being critical. I live in California, so do I absolutely have to be up at 4am tomorrow to get a Pandora FP for May 27th? I don't want to do it, but I can, I suppose
> 
> Also I already booked some EPCOT fastpasses for that day. I don't want to cancel them if I can't get the Avatar ones. But it seems like if I don't cancel now that might put a delay in booking. Are all of them likely to go in like 60 seconds?


Yes, you will need to book at 4:00 AM on the dot (provided the website doesn't crash)
And you won't need to cancel the Epcot FP, until you know if you can get AK ones.
The FP system will alert you that you have existing FP at another park. You will click to Keep this Guest (or however they word it) and continue. If you confirm the AK FP it will replace your Epcot FP. If you don't, it will leave your Epcot FP alone


----------



## capegirl

We will not be going until July, but I'm excited for all of you who will be making FP+ reservations tomorrow morning.
Best of luck to you,  and hopefully MDE will behave itself!


----------



## mnmhouston

Good luck tomorrow everyone.  I have until end of July to figure it all out!! Phew...


----------



## IrishNYC

I'm certainly glad I have until mid-July to strategize touring AK.


----------



## FireflyTrance

HydroGuy said:


> It is not as bad for me in Colorado. 5AM tomorrow.



If I woke up at 5am I would stay up, but waking up at 4am there is the possibility of being able to go back to sleep and get another hour or two of sleep 



AngiTN said:


> Yes, you will need to book at 4:00 AM on the dot (provided the website doesn't crash)
> And you won't need to cancel the Epcot FP, until you know if you can get AK ones.
> The FP system will alert you that you have existing FP at another park. You will click to Keep this Guest (or however they word it) and continue. If you confirm the AK FP it will replace your Epcot FP. If you don't, it will leave your Epcot FP alone



Thank you for clarifying this! It would be horrible to wake up at 4am, not get anything for Avatar, and then also lose my Frozen fastpasses and possibly not be able to get them again.


----------



## mrzrich

FireflyTrance said:


> OK so I am not used to FP+ booking being critical. I live in California, so do I absolutely have to be up at 4am tomorrow to get a Pandora FP for May 27th? I don't want to do it, but I can, I suppose
> 
> Also I already booked some EPCOT fastpasses for that day. I don't want to cancel them if I can't get the Avatar ones. But it seems like if I don't cancel now that might put a delay in booking. Are all of them likely to go in like 60 seconds?



Your Epcot FP will not get canceled until you confirm your AK Fastpassess.  When you try to book at a different park the site will say "Hey, you already booked at a different park!"  you choose "Continue with this guest" and proceed.  If the Fastpasses you want are not available, choose "Start Over" you do not lose your Epcot FP until you "Confirm" your AK FP.



HydroGuy said:


> I did not see an answer to your second question, but you will need to cancel all the FPs for parks other than AK to get AK FPs for May 27. Fortunately for you, if you cannot get an Avatar ride FP for May 27, it should not be hard to get the same or similar FP slots at Epcot back again.
> 
> It is not as bad for me in Colorado. 5AM tomorrow.



See above.  Cancelling ahead of time is simply not necessary


----------



## CAS239

FireflyTrance said:


> OK so I am not used to FP+ booking being critical. I live in California, so do I absolutely have to be up at 4am tomorrow to get a Pandora FP for May 27th? I don't want to do it, but I can, I suppose
> 
> Also I already booked some EPCOT fastpasses for that day. I don't want to cancel them if I can't get the Avatar ones. But it seems like if I don't cancel now that might put a delay in booking. Are all of them likely to go in like 60 seconds?



I would set an alarm, wake up at 3:50am, make the FP's, then back to bed


----------



## DrummerBoy523

FireflyTrance said:


> OK so I am not used to FP+ booking being critical. I live in California, so do I absolutely have to be up at 4am tomorrow to get a Pandora FP for May 27th? I don't want to do it, but I can, I suppose
> 
> Also I already booked some EPCOT fastpasses for that day. I don't want to cancel them if I can't get the Avatar ones. But it seems like if I don't cancel now that might put a delay in booking. Are all of them likely to go in like 60 seconds?


how are you going to get a FP+ tomorrow for 5/27.  That's way longer than 60 days out.


----------



## hiroMYhero

FireflyTrance said:


> Also I already booked some EPCOT fastpasses for that day. I don't want to cancel them if I can't get the Avatar ones. But it seems like if I don't cancel now that might put a delay in booking. Are all of them likely to go in like 60 seconds?


If you decide not to Cancel your Epcot FPs before you attempt to book AK Pandora, here are the steps:
*Instructions for Checking Availability*

You don't have to Cancel when checking availability, rebooking a new park, or when park hopping. Simply follow the instructions below.

From the app:
~ tap the "+"
~ select guests
~ select date and new park
~ continue beyond any warnings
~ you won't lose anything if just checking availability. After checking, back out of the window and your original FP+ remain.
~ when you confirm a FP+ for the new park, that's when any original FP+ are replaced.

If you choose this process, you will be slowed by the Warning and also when the system has to Cancel your Epcot FPs before it confirms your AK FP.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DrummerBoy523 said:


> how are you going to get a FP+ tomorrow for 5/27.  That's way longer than 60 days out.


She has a lengthy stay booked. She already has booked FPs for that specific day.


----------



## HydroGuy

mrzrich said:


> Your Epcot FP will not get canceled until you confirm your AK Fastpassess.  When you try to book at a different park the site will say "Hey, you already booked at a different park!"  you choose "Continue with this guest" and proceed.  If the Fastpasses you want are not available, choose "Start Over" you do not lose your Epcot FP until you "Confirm" your AK FP.
> 
> See above.  Cancelling ahead of time is simply not necessary


My bad. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## FireflyTrance

DrummerBoy523 said:


> how are you going to get a FP+ tomorrow for 5/27.  That's way longer than 60 days out.



When you are staying onsite, once the first day of your trip is 60 days out, you can book FP+ for the entire trip. 5/27 is at the end of my trip so I can already book it. If 5/27 is the first day of your trip, even if you are staying onsite, you won't be able to book it tomorrow.


----------



## Cinderella94

I am very glad that the tiering is limited to just the Pandora rides. FP one, rope drop the other, fine by me. I would be definitely bummed if they made it as difficult as Epcot does to ride all the big ones.


----------



## CAS239

Geoff_M said:


> No information has been released, but WDWNT reported a rumor yesterday that Disney will "soon" announce a Passholder Preview over April 8-9.  They said that it would be an event that would require pre-registration and Disney should announce it shortly.
> 
> I hope this is correct, as we fly home late in the day on the 8th!



Keep watch because it's also been said by April 8th-9th that's when some CM's are scheduled to start their training for the new land so some people think there's no way a passholder preview would be ready by April 8th or 9th. Someone asked that to WDWNT on twitter and they replied with "we don't know it's just the info we've heard".

And someone else tweeted them, I'm assuming a CM, and said she would be angry if they did an AP preview before even doing a CM preview.

So could be, and I'm ready to book a trip whenever they do do an AP preview, but I don't think it'll be as soon as early April


----------



## rteetz

CAS239 said:


> Keep watch because it's also been said by April 8th-9th that's when some CM's are scheduled to start their training for the new land so some people think there's no way a passholder preview would be ready by April 8th or 9th. Someone asked that to WDWNT on twitter and they replied with "we don't know it's just the info we've heard".
> 
> And someone else tweeted them, I'm assuming a CM, and said she would be angry if they did an AP preview before even doing a CM preview.
> 
> So could be, and I'm ready to book a trip whenever they do do an AP preview, but I don't think it'll be as soon as early April


WDWNT tends to put out info with little credibility sometimes which is why I hesitate always posting what they say. Like you I've heard that's when CMs start so I don't see an AP preview happenthing then. I'm thinking mid April at the earliest.


----------



## FinnsMom7

For anyone going this summer they just announced at Disney addicts fast passes go live tomorrow only one of the experiences is allowed


----------



## maryj11

I guess we will figure out which FP to go for after watching the wait times and reading reviews.


----------



## rteetz

FinnsMom7 said:


> For anyone going this summer they just announced at Disney addicts fast passes go live tomorrow only one of the experiences is allowed


That's what we've been discussing all day


----------



## FinnsMom7

rteetz said:


> That's what we've been discussing all day


Sorry I wasn't following this originally jumped on to try to help - big dummy over here


----------



## rteetz

FinnsMom7 said:


> Sorry I wasn't following this originally jumped on to try to help - big dummy over here


It's all good!


----------



## maryj11

FinnsMom7 said:


> Sorry I wasn't following this originally jumped on to try to help - big dummy over here


You are not a big dummy


----------



## HopperFan

FinnsMom7 said:


> Sorry I wasn't following this originally jumped on to try to help - big dummy over here



 to DIS.

Stuff gets repeated all the time, even by the high posters.  No worries!


----------



## FinnsMom7

HopperFan said:


> to DIS.
> 
> Stuff gets repeated all the time, even by the high posters.  No worries!


It's the disney fever it sets in and you can't control it - esp since I just booked December yesterday I am jumping at the bit for people who can plan now - I mean I started but it's far enough out I know things will change


----------



## FinnsMom7

maryj11 said:


> You are not a big dummy


So sweet thank you when it comes to Disney the excitement leaps out


----------



## mrzrich

From what I have seen, it looks like Banshee might load and have a capacity similar to Soarin?  (Based on the limited view the Nightline footage showed.)  I am hoping the River adventure has IASW capacity vs Frozen Capacity.    River Adventure will appeal to a broader audience with no height restriction and the ride chicken crowd.  So unsure which one to choose. And I HAVE to make fast passes BEFORE opening day, so I won't have the luxury of waiting for reports from the ground.  AHHHH!!! Which to choose?


----------



## Geoff_M

CAS239 said:


> Keep watch because it's also been said by April 8th-9th that's when some CM's are scheduled to start their training for the new land so some people think there's no way a passholder preview would be ready by April 8th or 9th. Someone asked that to WDWNT on twitter and they replied with "we don't know it's just the info we've heard".
> 
> And someone else tweeted them, I'm assuming a CM, and said she would be angry if they did an AP preview before even doing a CM preview.
> 
> So could be, and I'm ready to book a trip whenever they do do an AP preview, but I don't think it'll be as soon as early April


I agree that it's only a "rumor" at this point.  My son tells me it's also still a hard-hat area at the moment.  But, I will also say that a "preview" can mean more than one thing.  It could range from a "soft opening" of everything, to simply being able to walk around the outdoor portions of the land... which would be pretty cool in and of itself.


----------



## rteetz

mrzrich said:


> From what I have seen, it looks like Banshee might load and have a capacity similar to Soarin?  (Based on the limited view the Nightline footage showed.)  I am hoping the River adventure has IASW capacity vs Frozen Capacity.    River Adventure will appeal to a broader audience with no height restriction and the ride chicken crowd.  So unsure which one to choose. And I HAVE to make fast passes BEFORE opening day, so I won't have the luxury of waiting for reports from the ground.  AHHHH!!! Which to choose?


It should have a bit higher capacity than Soarin depending on ride time length. It has four theaters whereas Soarin has three. 

Navi River Journey will be much closer to Frozen than IASW.


----------



## rteetz

Geoff_M said:


> I agree that it's only a "rumor" at this point.  My son tells me it's also still a hard-hat area at the moment.  But, I will also say that a "preview" can mean more than one thing.  It could range from a "soft opening" of everything, to simply being able to walk around the outdoor portions of the land... which would be pretty cool in and of itself.


I don't think they'll just do walk throughs. When they do previews something will be open whether its shopping and dining, rides or everything.


----------



## mrzrich

rteetz said:


> It should have a bit higher capacity than Soarin depending on ride time length. It has four theaters whereas Soarin has three.
> 
> Navi River Journey will be much closer to Frozen than IASW.



Well, if the Navi River Journey has a similar capacity as Frozen, and a broader audience than the Banshee ride, then I guess I'll FP the River Journey.  Hope I make the right choice


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Drat - my arrival date is May 26th and we are only there for the weekend so I doubt I'll get any FP+ for Pandora - I'm thinking they'll be long gone by the time I can book fp+.

I was really hoping they wouldn't release them until 45-30 days prior to opening. Oh well. Guess my son and I will be in the long, long lines on May 27th.


----------



## rteetz

WDWNT back tracking saying Pandora previews will now be in early May. 

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/845078535421247492


----------



## CAS239

rteetz said:


> WDWNT back tracking saying Pandora previews will now be in early May.
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/845078535421247492



This is what I like to see!


----------



## AngiTN

CAS239 said:


> Keep watch because it's also been said by April 8th-9th that's when some CM's are scheduled to start their training for the new land so some people think there's no way a passholder preview would be ready by April 8th or 9th. Someone asked that to WDWNT on twitter and they replied with "we don't know it's just the info we've heard".
> 
> And someone else tweeted them, I'm assuming a CM, and said she would be angry if they did an AP preview before even doing a CM preview.
> 
> So could be, and I'm ready to book a trip whenever they do do an AP preview, but I don't think it'll be as soon as early April


I can see that they take the info that CM start training in early April and confuse it to say that AP previews begin in early April. Probably a bad case of the game of "Gossip" where person 1 whispers to person 2 something who then says it to person 3 and so on and by the time you get to person 10 what person 1 said has changed 100%.  I often think WDWNT (and a couple of others) is prone to posting what Person 10 says without going back to check what Person 1 started with.


----------



## Katrina Y

ashleymrush said:


> Thanks! That's what I was thinking would be the case. I didn't even notice it at first until someone else had pointed it out to me.
> 
> 
> 
> It was in the wdwinfo article:
> 
> "For a limited time, May 27 – July 4, 2017, guests staying at *select *Walt Disney World Resort hotels can explore Pandora – The World of Avatar beyond regular Park hours."


----------



## Katrina Y

I am staying at The Cabins at Fort Wilderness and I received an email today stating that "As a Guest of a select
Walt Disney World Resort hotel you may
explore Pandora—The World of Avatar beyond regular Park hours". "Select Walt Disney World Resort" was emphasized two times in the email. Curious.....


----------



## ArielSRL

I must say I'm feeling pretty good about my AK guru status...posting first about the ROL dining packages last year and then the Pandora FP's this year. I might need to take your job @rteetz ....


----------



## rteetz

ArielSRL said:


> I must say I'm feeling pretty good about my AK guru status...posting first about the ROL dining packages last year and then the Pandora FP's this year. I might need to take your job @rteetz ....


----------



## hiroMYhero

Katrina Y said:


> I am staying at The Cabins at Fort Wilderness and I received an email today stating that "As a Guest of a select
> Walt Disney World Resort hotel you may
> explore Pandora—The World of Avatar beyond regular Park hours". "Select Walt Disney World Resort" was emphasized two times in the email. Curious.....


Disney wants you to feel doubly special.


----------



## Spaceguy55

I was just checking my FP's for May and a page showed up and said "THE WAIT IS ALMOST OVER"  and at the bottom it said my wait would be a minute and not to refresh the screen...I waited a few minutes and did refresh and then it was gone. The attraction page has already updated to the EMH's

*Avatar Flight of Passage - Coming May 27, 2017*
Height: 44in (113cm) or tallerFastPass+, AvatarDisney's Animal Kingdom Theme Park, Coming May 27, 2017: Pandora - The World of Avatar
*Hours*
8:00 AM to 11:00 PM
*Extra Magic Hours*
7:00 AM to 8:00 AM, 11:00 PM to 1:00 AM


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> WDWNT back tracking saying Pandora previews will now be in early May.
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/845078535421247492



Okay, I have question... When they say AP Preview, would it just be one or two specific days? Or more of a soft opening on multiple days? I have a group going down May 6-13 and I'm preparing to throw out all plans for a chance to see this in the preview stage haha


----------



## StuckInKS

Are Pandora FP opening opening at 7am for everyone, even those who can already book those dates?


----------



## StreetFamily2008

StuckInKS said:


> Are Pandora FP opening opening at 7am for everyone, even those who can already book those dates?


 It's 6:31 am....I checked at 6:00 am and the rides were not listed for FP. Just checked again and they are all gone for the day, May 27. Crazy!


----------



## StuckInKS

Both rides are now listed under "Currently Unavailable"


----------



## CarrieR

Might be worth checking back - possible they didn't load availability yet.  Since they're only available in the +10 stage right now, I don't know that they'd truly sell out that quickly (although stranger things have happened!)


----------



## ArielSRL

StreetFamily2008 said:


> It's 6:31 am....I checked at 6:00 am and the rides were not listed for FP. Just checked again and they are all gone for the day, May 27. Crazy!


Fastpasses aren't til 7, so I don't see how they've would be gone.


----------



## Wendy98

They are live.  Just got mine.


----------



## StuckInKS

Me too! 27th Flight of Passage & 28th River Journey! So excited!!


----------



## RachaelA

AP preview in early May would be perfect. We are there then!

Good luck to everyone trying for FPs!


----------



## ArielSRL

rteetz said:


>


Hahaha. I think you're safe...for now.


----------



## lobolabo

I was able to modify two of my fastpasses and get both for the 27th. Am I crazy?


----------



## FireflyTrance

OK so being awake at 4am paid off. I was able to get fp+ for both rides on May 27th. I was surprised that fp+ went up before 4am (7am EST) and that I was allowed to book both rides on the same day. Also I didn't see any availability for either ride with starting times between 8:20-10:10am. Were those times already completely taken before 4am?

Anyway back to bed...


----------



## hiroMYhero

lobolabo said:


> I was able to modify two of my fastpasses and get both for the 27th. Am I crazy?


There weren't any alerts or warnings in the system after booking your first Pandora FP?

And, congrats!


----------



## ArielSRL

lobolabo said:


> I was able to modify two of my fastpasses and get both for the 27th. Am I crazy?





FireflyTrance said:


> OK so being awake at 4am paid off. I was able to get fp+ for both rides on May 27th. I was surprised that fp+ went up before 4am (7am EST) and that I was allowed to book both rides on the same day. Also I didn't see any availability for either ride with starting times between 8:20-10:10am. Were those times already completely taken before 4am?
> 
> Anyway back to bed...


I'd be worried that Disney will come back in and change one of those FPs...and it may not be the one you want them to change. But..maybe not.


----------



## princessemsmom

I was able to book both as well.  But am pretty certain I read on the email I could only book 1.  So now I am worried I am breaking the rules.  Wondering if I should change one in case they cancel both out?!?


----------



## princessemsmom

ArielSRL said:


> I'd be worried that Disney will come back in and change one of those FPs...and it may not be the one you want them to change. But..maybe not.



Exactly!  I would rather keep the Boat Ride - I think I am going to change the Flight of Passage and hope for the best on the wait time.


----------



## FireflyTrance

I just logged back into fp+ and now it says 
"Select a FastPass+ Experience
*You may plan only 1 of these per day.*
Avatar Flight of Passage - Coming May 27, 2017
Na'vi River Journey - Coming May 27, 2017"


----------



## A State Of Autumn

I was able to book both on the same day as well. To be honest I don't really care if they change either one but I'll be complaining if they cancel both!


----------



## ArielSRL

princessemsmom said:


> Exactly!  I would rather keep the Boat Ride - I think I am going to change the Flight of Passage and hope for the best on the wait time.


Was themail you are talking about from Disney?

@hiroMYhero @rteetz was there ever any confirmation from Disney that only 1 Pandora ride could be booked? Or is this just another case of Disney IT messing up?

ETA: I see the answer from the post above.


----------



## lobolabo

hiroMYhero said:


> There weren't any alerts or warnings in the system after booking your first Pandora FP?
> 
> And, congrats!



No. I decided to check it out and see if, like Epcot and HS, it tells you you've already booked in that tier. It just said something about one per day. I figure it would prevent me from booking both if it were tiered like the other parks do.



ArielSRL said:


> I'd be worried that Disney will come back in and change one of those FPs...and it may not be the one you want them to change. But..maybe not.



Oh no, don't worry me!


----------



## princessemsmom

ArielSRL said:


> Was themail you are talking about from Disney?
> 
> @hiroMYhero @rteetz was there ever any confirmation from Disney that only 1 Pandora ride could be booked? Or is this just another case of Disney IT messing up?
> 
> ETA: I see the answer from the post above.




It was in the Extra Extra Megic Hours email re: for Walt Disney World Resort guests that was sent out yesterday.


----------



## MVC1225

It has happened before where through a glitch you have been able to book both Soarin' and Test Track for example and I don't believe Disney cancelled either one once glitch was fixed. I know I kept both of mine for both days that it happened to me. 

I'm going to keep both for the 28th and use my DAS Pass should one get cancelled.


----------



## MVC1225

The glitch appears to be fixed and can now only book one.


----------



## hiroMYhero

MVC1225 said:


> The glitch appears to be fixed and can now only book one.


Thanks for reporting!

Very cool for those who were able to book both Pandora rides!


----------



## cigar95

RachaelA said:


> AP preview in early May would be perfect. We are there then!


Likely you'll see a regular soft opening for those dates - though not open all days during that time.  The projected dates for passholder previews are still 22-24 April.


----------



## RachaelA

cigar95 said:


> Likely you'll see a regular soft opening for those dates - though not open all days during that time.  The projected dates for passholder previews are still 22-24 April.


Someone quoted wdw news today saying it's been changed to early May.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Okay, I have question... When they say AP Preview, would it just be one or two specific days? Or more of a soft opening on multiple days? I have a group going down May 6-13 and I'm preparing to throw out all plans for a chance to see this in the preview stage haha


It depends. It could be one day it couldn't be everyday before the opening. Soft openings are not very predictable.


----------



## rteetz

RachaelA said:


> Someone quoted wdw news today saying it's been changed to early May.


Which still should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## rteetz

ArielSRL said:


> Was themail you are talking about from Disney?
> 
> @hiroMYhero @rteetz was there ever any confirmation from Disney that only 1 Pandora ride could be booked? Or is this just another case of Disney IT messing up?
> 
> ETA: I see the answer from the post above.


It was in the Disney wording that only one could be selected but several people have now been able to book both. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ailable-for-pandora---the-world-of-avatar.htm


----------



## DaisyNY

Waiting on March 30 to book our FP+...hoping to get Pandora boat ride and do stand by for other during EMH on June 3...Fingers crossed!


----------



## yulilin3

Congrats tto everyone that got their fp, it sounds like the system didn't crash, that's a victory right there.
has there been any more info on AP previews?


----------



## Rikariko12

princessemsmom said:


> I was able to book both as well.  But am pretty certain I read on the email I could only book 1.  So now I am worried I am breaking the rules.  Wondering if I should change one in case they cancel both out?!?


We were able to book both as well. We didn't know that you could only book one. So, we will be mad if they cancel one of ours b/c we leave the park for our flight to go back home at 2pm. We won't have another day or another chance to ride either of these rides. I don't foresee us being able to make it back to Disney for another 5-6 years. If they take away one of those fast passes it messes with our whole day b/c we might not be able to book anything else instead. Especially since we only have a half day. It's not our fault there was a glitch and we didn't know or get any email.


----------



## ThistleMae

princessemsmom said:


> I was able to book both as well.  But am pretty certain I read on the email I could only book 1.  So now I am worried I am breaking the rules.  Wondering if I should change one in case they cancel both out?!?


I don't understand how you could book both tier one rides on the same day...do you think something is wrong with the system?


----------



## ThistleMae

Can someone describe what they are seeing in order to book the two FP+'s in the same day?


----------



## rteetz

ThistleMae said:


> Can someone describe what they are seeing in order to book the two FP+'s in the same day?


That glitch has been fixed and you can no longer book both on the same day as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Rikariko12

From what I'm reading in various places, is that there was, like, a 6 minute glitch where both of them appeared on the page for you to book. After that they fixed it.


----------



## AngiTN

I wouldn't worry about Disney cancelling a FP if you booked 2. I did that at Epcot last year when they had a glitch. The FP weren't cancelled and both worked no problems. Just take your pixie dust and enjoy the luck on this wonderful Friday.


----------



## lobolabo

AngiTN said:


> I wouldn't worry about Disney cancelling a FP if you booked 2. I did that at Epcot last year when they had a glitch. The FP weren't cancelled and both worked no problems. Just take your pixie dust and enjoy the luck on this wonderful Friday.



That's good to know. Thank you!


----------



## ThistleMae

Please let us know how the bookings are going...I love living vicariously through you guys!


----------



## kricha06

FYI ap preview days now open to register http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...ual-passholder-previews-pandora-world-avatar/


----------



## rteetz

DVC previews as well from May 13-22


----------



## ArielSRL

kricha06 said:


> FYI ap preview days now open to register http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...ual-passholder-previews-pandora-world-avatar/


@Raeven @chunkymonkey @ariane37 does this work for any of you guys???


----------



## Yassdvclb

*Pandora – The World of Avatar*
*Disney Vacation Club*

The event is open to _Disney Vacation Club _Members and the number of guests on their booked reservation.


* denotes field is required.
Please select the date you wish to attend
Saturday, May 13, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m. 
Sunday, May 14, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m. 
Monday, May 15, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m. 
Tuesday, May 16, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m. 
Wednesday, May 17, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m. 
Thursday, May 18, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m. 
Saturday, May 20, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m. 
Sunday, May 21, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m. 
Monday, May 22, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.


----------



## JennLTX

princessemsmom said:


> It was in the Extra Extra Megic Hours email re: for Walt Disney World Resort guests that was sent out yesterday.


Our arrival date is June 3; should I be concerned that I didn't receive this email?


----------



## btr2trvl

I got the email for Passholder preview at 9:05 edt this morning and booked 5 for the first day May 13 no problem.  Then went to regular fast pass and grabbed Flight & Rivers of Light 5/27 and Boat & Rivers 5/28 with no problems and seemed like the whole weekend is still open with plenty of choices.


----------



## rteetz

Yassdvclb said:


> *Pandora – The World of Avatar*
> *Disney Vacation Club*
> 
> The event is open to _Disney Vacation Club _Members and the number of guests on their booked reservation.
> 
> 
> * denotes field is required.
> Please select the date you wish to attend
> Saturday, May 13, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
> Sunday, May 14, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
> Monday, May 15, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
> Tuesday, May 16, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
> Wednesday, May 17, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
> Thursday, May 18, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
> Saturday, May 20, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
> Sunday, May 21, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
> Monday, May 22, 2017; 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.


Interesting that it's only two hours each day and no night times. 

Wonder if they'll do general public softs during this time.


----------



## ArielSRL

JennLTX said:


> Our arrival date is June 3; should I be concerned that I didn't receive this email?


Ours, too and I didn't receive it either.


----------



## lobolabo

JennLTX said:


> Our arrival date is June 3; should I be concerned that I didn't receive this email?



We're there May 21-28 and I never received an e-mail.


----------



## rteetz

JennLTX said:


> Our arrival date is June 3; should I be concerned that I didn't receive this email?


I wouldn't be concerned. You might want to check your spam folder too. Emails like that don't always get to every single person with a stay.


----------



## ckelly14

Waiting for the inevitable extra admission/hard ticket event/VIP access, although probably won't happen until after the summer...


----------



## Jfine

kricha06 said:


> FYI ap preview days now open to register http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...ual-passholder-previews-pandora-world-avatar/


Thank you so much!!! I'm finally booked for a preview event. Now to book air and hotel so we can be there for it


----------



## hollydolly08

Sorry if this has been asked... but, does anyone know if the new boat ride with have the glowing plants during the day? Or if it's best to ride at night?


----------



## rteetz

hollydolly08 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked... but, does anyone know if the new boat ride with have the glowing plants during the day? Or if it's best to ride at night?


The boat ride is indoors so it will glow all day long.


----------



## Shellyb84

So I got a preview spot on May 13 from 3-5PM.  What's everyone's opinion on how many people will be allowed in per time slot?  Just a few or so many there would be lines for the rides?


----------



## maryj11

AngiTN said:


> I wouldn't worry about Disney cancelling a FP if you booked 2. I did that at Epcot last year when they had a glitch. The FP weren't cancelled and both worked no problems. Just take your pixie dust and enjoy the luck on this wonderful Friday.


Wow lucky they got both FP's !


----------



## Mom2Stitch

rteetz said:


> Interesting that it's only two hours each day and no night times.
> 
> Wonder if they'll do general public softs during this time.



I've got my fingers crossed for general public, but with such limited times it's not sounding good. I have package tickets and had planned to upgrade to APs when we got there, which is going to be too late for the preview. At least I know I'll be seeing it later in the year


----------



## sm4987

I just booked my annual pass holder preview! Very excited!!!!!!


----------



## _Mickey_

Ah man, I was hoping for some sort of preview last week in April, not looking good now. *Crying inside a little*


----------



## han22735

Just booked a DVC preview.  So excited


----------



## Branflakes

Shellyb84 said:


> So I got a preview spot on May 13 from 3-5PM.  What's everyone's opinion on how many people will be allowed in per time slot?  Just a few or so many there would be lines for the rides?



Congrats! That's exciting. I just saw one of my Facebook friends Mickey Monthly, got a preview spot too. 
How does one get that? Just random and luck? We are AP holders, and will be there may 9-16. I can only hope we'd be so lucky.


----------



## Shellyb84

Branflakes said:


> Congrats! That's exciting. I just saw one of my Facebook friends Mickey Monthly, got a preview spot too.
> How does one get that? Just random and luck? We are AP holders, and will be there may 9-16. I can only hope we'd be so lucky.



There's a link earlier in this thread to go in and sign up.  They'll probably fill up fast so go ahead and sign up!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Branflakes said:


> Congrats! That's exciting. I just saw one of my Facebook friends Mickey Monthly, got a preview spot too.
> How does one get that? Just random and luck? We are AP holders, and will be there may 9-16. I can only hope we'd be so lucky.


You need to register:
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...ual-passholder-previews-pandora-world-avatar/


----------



## yulilin3

All registered for May 12th 
EDIT: oops 13th


----------



## AngiTN

I was quite bummed it ended up falling smack in the middle of our two trips. I'm thinking I may just have to talk DH in to a weekend trip for the preview. I signed up and we'll see how much luck I have with him. Heck, I may just do my long desired trip alone if he won't go.


----------



## maryj11

AngiTN said:


> I was quite bummed it ended up falling smack in the middle of our two trips. I'm thinking I may just have to talk DH in to a weekend trip for the preview. I signed up and we'll see how much luck I have with him. Heck, I may just do my long desired trip alone if he won't go.


Yes ! I would go solo if he wont go


----------



## summerlvr

kricha06 said:


> FYI ap preview days now open to register http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...ual-passholder-previews-pandora-world-avatar/


Thank you so much! I'm all booked for May 13, 3-5pm. Can't wait!


----------



## Branflakes

hiroMYhero said:


> You need to register:
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...ual-passholder-previews-pandora-world-avatar/


Thank you so much for this! We got a 6-8 pm May 13 time slot. I'm just over the moon. My husband is gonna be so excited too!


----------



## AngiTN

maryj11 said:


> Yes ! I would go solo if he wont go


I'm tempted. The problem is we have added on to our April trip so we are gone Wednesday through Tuesday, when we are only required to be there Friday and Saturday (for the 10k)
And our end of May trip is our long 10 day trip, Friday till Monday, with 2 full weekends. 
Really adds up and hard to justify a even a quick trip in the middle of those. Maybe I need to break down and take off a day or two from April?


----------



## AngiTN

Branflakes said:


> Thank you so much for this! We got a 6-8 pm May 13 time slot. I'm just over the moon. My husband is gonna be so excited too!


That's what I signed up for. That way, if we leave here to drive down Friday night we have plenty of time to get over there and I also wanted evening times. I was really hoping for an 8-10


----------



## Shellyb84

AngiTN said:


> I was quite bummed it ended up falling smack in the middle of our two trips. I'm thinking I may just have to talk DH in to a weekend trip for the preview. I signed up and we'll see how much luck I have with him. Heck, I may just do my long desired trip alone if he won't go.



Same here - we're going Memorial weekend and he doesn't think it's worth it to go just for this 

I've signed up also so I'll be working on him to go!


----------



## abnihon

Ugh we leave May 9th!
Any chance they'll open spots earlier for AP previews?


----------



## rteetz

Official Disney announcement regarding EMH and FP+

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ests-special-extra-magic-hours-to-be-offered/

It does note that the Pandora EMH is in addition to other EMH offerings.


----------



## rteetz

abnihon said:


> Ugh we leave May 9th!
> Any chance they'll open spots earlier for AP previews?


Doubtful.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

5/13 from 3-5PM, done!  Now to plan a quick trip....


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> I'm tempted. The problem is we have added on to our April trip so we are gone Wednesday through Tuesday, when we are only required to be there Friday and Saturday (for the 10k)
> And our end of May trip is our long 10 day trip, Friday till Monday, with 2 full weekends.
> Really adds up and hard to justify a even a quick trip in the middle of those. Maybe I need to break down and take off a day or two from April?


You can shorten to Thursday through Monday. Gives you time to prepare for the 10K and then recover for a day+ before heading home.


----------



## Branflakes

AngiTN said:


> That's what I signed up for. That way, if we leave here to drive down Friday night we have plenty of time to get over there and I also wanted evening times. I was really hoping for an 8-10


 
We are in NC, and flying down 5/9. We got amazing southwest airfare $69 each way, so we grabbed that fast! 
I was hoping for a bit later too, something about AK after dark. None the less I'm so excited!


----------



## yulilin3

Now the questions is
will they make everyone leave after their 2 hours or can you stay?


----------



## Keishag

Are they sending an email for dvc to register for the preview?


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Doubtful.


What about any other type of previews? Just random for folks who are in the park? Any hope of those?


----------



## Lost Yeti

Was able to book for a preview day, and on my birthday! I have not gotten an email confirmation and don't see it on MDE. Is this normal?


----------



## chunkymonkey

ArielSRL said:


> @Raeven @chunkymonkey @ariane37 does this work for any of you guys???



SADLY, no. The previews start the week after we get back.


----------



## Shellyb84

Lost Yeti said:


> Was able to book for a preview day, and on my birthday! I have not gotten an email confirmation and don't see it on MDE. Is this normal?



I got an email confirmation pretty much right away but I don't see anything on MDE.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Keishag said:


> Are they sending an email for dvc to register for the preview?


Yes it's in this thread a couple of pages back. 

Search DVC using the search function for this thread only.


----------



## anpeck

Branflakes said:


> Thank you so much for this! We got a 6-8 pm May 13 time slot. I'm just over the moon. My husband is gonna be so excited too!


We're doing the 6-8 on the 14th, we arrive on the 13th. This couldn't have worked out any better, I'm so excited!


----------



## rteetz

Keishag said:


> Are they sending an email for dvc to register for the preview?



Yes. 



AngiTN said:


> What about any other type of previews? Just random for folks who are in the park? Any hope of those?



There is still hope but no word on when those could be. It's often random and not decided until day of.


----------



## spankswife

rteetz said:


> Interesting that it's only two hours each day and no night times.
> 
> Wonder if they'll do general public softs during this time.



AP preview slots are 12-2, 3-5, 6-8


----------



## yulilin3

Lost Yeti said:


> Was able to book for a preview day, and on my birthday! I have not gotten an email confirmation and don't see it on MDE. Is this normal?


it's not on my MDE but I did get an email


----------



## ArielSRL

chunkymonkey said:


> SADLY, no. The previews start the week after we get back.


Oh no! Boo hoo!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Booked for the 12-2pm preview on 5/13... our flight leaves at 5:30, just barely snuck in!!


----------



## rteetz

spankswife said:


> AP preview slots are 12-2, 3-5, 6-8


DVC only gets one early slot. I'm still wondering if they'll do general public softs.


----------



## robinb

I just grabbed an AP preview slot for 5/13 from 6-8 pm.  I thought it would be more beautiful at night.  I was bummed when I found out that Wishes was going away on 5/11 instead of the end of the month.  Now I can throw together a quickie trip from 5/11-5/14 and see both Wishes  and Avatar .


----------



## yulilin3

6-8 is the last preview it won't be dark enough to see it lit up


----------



## Branflakes

I took a screenshot of my confirmation page and book marked it as well, but have not yet received an email. There is a phone number, so if I don't get an email, i'll call. I assume the system is a smidge busy


----------



## kpearl

spankswife said:


> AP preview slots are 12-2, 3-5, 6-8



Ahhh, so that explains why I could get a time slot that matched with my DVC family.


----------



## KalamityJane

Darn. My bad luck, we are boarding the Disney Magic when the first AP preview slot is on the 13th... ONE DAY earlier *dies a little inside*


----------



## Lost Yeti

Branflakes said:


> I took a screenshot of my confirmation page and book marked it as well, but have not yet received an email. There is a phone number, so if I don't get an email, i'll call. I assume the system is a smidge busy



I took a screenshot as well. Still no email - might call them if just to find out why I very rarely get any disney emails.


----------



## rteetz

KalamityJane said:


> Darn. My bad luck, we are boarding the Disney Magic when the first AP preview slot is on the 13th... ONE DAY earlier *dies a little inside*


I'm sure you'll have a blast on your cruise!


----------



## Branflakes

Oooh I just realized I have Rivers of Light at 8:35 on May 13! So preview Pandora 6-8, then the show, will be a perfect evening at AK. Cocktail in between for good measure


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Official Disney announcement regarding EMH and FP+
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ests-special-extra-magic-hours-to-be-offered/
> 
> It does note that the Pandora EMH is in addition to other EMH offerings.


I hope they bring back regular EMH to AK. You'd think there would be demand for that past 7/4... AT LEAST through the whole summer...


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> Now the questions is
> will they make everyone leave after their 2 hours or can you stay?



Right?  My guess is you won't get on either ride outside of your time but say if we rode both right away, then wandered, then hit the Canteen just towards the end, they won't chase us out.



yulilin3 said:


> 6-8 is the last preview it won't be dark enough to see it lit up



But on my date sunset is at 8:13 pm.  Hoping with the 6-8 slot and the land with the tall rocks/foliage ... Pandora will have begun to get dark and the lights will be turning on. Won't be full effect but hoping it will be in transition.



AngiTN said:


> What about any other type of previews? Just random for folks who are in the park? Any hope of those?



Not looking good.  I would guess any soft opening now will have to happen between the AP/DVC preview and Official opening day.  AND I hope they do CM preview before all the other previews.

EDITED TO ADD: Now that CM dates are up early May right up to AP previews I think this further pushes SO to days prior to official opening.


----------



## CAS239

Nice on the heads up up on the AP preview sign up.

Wanted to do the first day but I have school Mon-Thurs so I'm signed up for May 19th 6-8pm. Woot woot


----------



## dnw25

AP linked to my account and on the wait is almost over page, goes to confirm page and then what.....nothing else to click or select.   What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ThistleMae

So question....Is the FP+ choice between the two Pandora rides in tier 1, then you can still book ROL as another choice, if available?


----------



## dina444444

dnw25 said:


> AP linked to my account and on the wait is almost over page, goes to confirm page and then what.....nothing else to click or select.   What am I doing wrong?


You click "next" in the bottom right corner then it takes you to the page to register for the dates and times.


----------



## rteetz

HopperFan said:


> Not looking good. I would guess any soft opening now will have to happen between the AP/DVC preview and Official opening day. AND I hope they do CM preview before all the other previews.


The media has their previews from May 23-25.


----------



## rteetz

ThistleMae said:


> So question....Is the FP+ choice between the two Pandora rides in tier 1, then you can still book ROL as another choice, if available?


Yes you can book RoL as another choice.


----------



## KalamityJane

dnw25 said:


> AP linked to my account and on the wait is almost over page, goes to confirm page and then what.....nothing else to click or select.   What am I doing wrong?


It did that to me, I had to click the link again, then it had me sign into my MDE account, then it showed me as a registered guest.


----------



## CAS239

ThistleMae said:


> So question....Is the FP+ choice between the two Pandora rides in tier 1, then you can still book ROL as another choice, if available?



Yes


----------



## randumb0

What link did you guys use for the preview? It's not allowing me to add my name


----------



## chunkymonkey

ArielSRL said:


> Oh no! Boo hoo!



Well, I spoke too soon. Signed up for May 20th. Looks like we're making a weekend trip down! Crossing fingers I can make it work!


----------



## KalamityJane

randumb0 said:


> What link did you guys use for the preview? It's not allowing me to add my name



This one worked for me. It autofilled in my name on the right.

http://go.redirectingat.com/?id=103777X1560397&site=wdwnt.com&xs=1&isjs=1&url=https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/verify?CMP=EMC-WDWFY17Q2PHPANDORAEM0001&xguid=aae222d1629ad5313552cfc3f2706c10&xuuid=61c242980dd1b0af2c90e937d3313f06&xsessid=b9a7e7bad5ce50b22f1acb7a4d5e956a&xcreo=0&xed=0&sref=http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/breaking-registration-now-open-annual-passholder-previews-pandora-world-avatar/&pref=https://l.facebook.com/&xtz=360


----------



## _Mickey_

So I booked 2 preview spots on behalf of someone - I wanted to grab the spots before they were gone. Here's the thing, there is a _slim _chance (I would not have taken the slots otherwise) they might not be able to make it.

If it turns out they can't make it, is there a penalty for not showing up (or a way to cancel, so the slot opens back up for someone else)? I did receive a confirmation email, but I see nothing about cancellations.


----------



## dina444444

_Mickey_ said:


> So I booked 2 preview spots on behalf of someone - I wanted to grab the spots before they were gone. Here's the thing, there is a _slim _chance (I would not have taken the slots otherwise) they might not be able to make it.
> 
> If it turns out they can't make it, is there a penalty for not showing up (or a way to cancel, so the slot opens back up for someone else)? I did receive a confirmation email, but I see nothing about cancellations.


I'm a Disneyland passholder and I've missed AP events that I had previously registered for and nothing happened. Usually though you are unable to cancel the reservation. The only time I went to an event where it said something in the registration was for a Disney Infinity movie screening of Zootopia. That registration stated that if you missed the event you would not be allowed to register for one in the future, however you were able to cancel up to 24 hours in advance for this one and they had a waiting list.


----------



## JennLTX

So morning EMHs after the opening are 7 - 8.  RD + ROL = 1 LONNNNNNNNNNNG Day.

Here, Disney, TAKE ALL MY MONEY!!!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

I was so hoping these would hit during our spring break, not the week before DD's dance recital. No way we can skip out on those rehearsals


----------



## _Mickey_

dina444444 said:


> I'm a Disneyland passholder and I've missed AP events that I had previously registered for and nothing happened. Usually though you are unable to cancel the reservation. The only time I went to an event where it said something in the registration was for a Disney Infinity movie screening of Zootopia. That registration stated that if you missed the event you would not be allowed to register for one in the future, however you were able to cancel up to 24 hours in advance for this one and they had a waiting list.



Okay, thanks for the info! I read everything twice and didn't see anything about cancellations, so hopefully there is no penalty as you said.


----------



## bizeemom4

KalamityJane said:


> This one worked for me. It autofilled in my name on the right.
> 
> http://go.redirectingat.com/?id=103777X1560397&site=wdwnt.com&xs=1&isjs=1&url=https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/verify?CMP=EMC-WDWFY17Q2PHPANDORAEM0001&xguid=aae222d1629ad5313552cfc3f2706c10&xuuid=61c242980dd1b0af2c90e937d3313f06&xsessid=b9a7e7bad5ce50b22f1acb7a4d5e956a&xcreo=0&xed=0&sref=http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/breaking-registration-now-open-annual-passholder-previews-pandora-world-avatar/&pref=https://l.facebook.com/&xtz=360



THANKS!!! It worked!


----------



## WEDWDW

Do the AP/DVC dates "indicate" anything in reference to any possible SO opportunity dates?


----------



## tdlvelsor

So bummed we leave the 13th.  Just got the DVC invite.


----------



## gap2368

I am going on the 20 now so excited


----------



## gap2368

tdlvelsor said:


> So bummed we leave the 13th.  Just got the DVC invite.


I would extend for this. If you can that is


----------



## coachk34

FYI:  I am staying at Fort Wilderness in June and got the email saying I would be able to take advantage of the EMH from 11 to 1 each night.

Also, is it safe to now assume ROL will be considered a Tier 2 FP?


----------



## dina444444

Has anyone staying at a value resort received the Pandora EMH email yet? I have a trip booked at Pop! for May 27 - June 4 and have not received one yet.


----------



## hiroMYhero

coachk34 said:


> Also, is it safe to now assume ROL will be considered a Tier 2 FP?


Yes, because only the 2 Pandora rides are Tier 1.


----------



## gap2368

dina444444 said:


> Has anyone staying at a value resort received the Pandora EMH email yet? I have a trip booked at Pop! for May 27 - June 4 and have not received one yet.


I have I am staying at music ( I think, well one of the all star ones ) and I got it yesterday


----------



## Lost Yeti

dina444444 said:


> Has anyone staying at a value resort received the Pandora EMH email yet? I have a trip booked at Pop! for May 27 - June 4 and have not received one yet.


 
I still have not received that email. Also still waiting on confirmation for AP preview registration. Disney does not like my email for some reason


----------



## KalamityJane

dina444444 said:


> Has anyone staying at a value resort received the Pandora EMH email yet? I have a trip booked at Pop! for May 27 - June 4 and have not received one yet.


Mine was in my spam folder. Not staying value but to add to the list of people staying at different resorts, we will be at AKV.


----------



## randumb0

KalamityJane said:


> This one worked for me. It autofilled in my name on the right.
> 
> http://go.redirectingat.com/?id=103777X1560397&site=wdwnt.com&xs=1&isjs=1&url=https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/verify?CMP=EMC-WDWFY17Q2PHPANDORAEM0001&xguid=aae222d1629ad5313552cfc3f2706c10&xuuid=61c242980dd1b0af2c90e937d3313f06&xsessid=b9a7e7bad5ce50b22f1acb7a4d5e956a&xcreo=0&xed=0&sref=http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/breaking-registration-now-open-annual-passholder-previews-pandora-world-avatar/&pref=https://l.facebook.com/&xtz=360



thanks that worked


----------



## dina444444

gap2368 said:


> I have I am staying at music ( I think, well one of the all star ones ) and I got it yesterday


Thanks. Looks like Disney is having issues with getting emails out to everyone. I've checked my spam folder too.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Is it listed on the dvc page? I do not see it there or on the ap page?

What are the dates?


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

Just got my reservations for May 15 for AP preview of Pandora. So stoked!


----------



## HopperFan

*Just now got an Annual Passholder email!  *
Funny, it gives no dates or anything just a link to reserve.
*

Be among the first to explore 
Pandora—The World of Avatar*

You're invited to visit a groundbreaking destination, _Pandora—The World of Avatar_ at _Disney's Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park. Here, you'll be among the first to experience expeditions where you can fly on the back of a banshee, walk under floating mountains and navigate a mystical Na'vi river. This world beyond belief awaits you!

As this is an early exploration of _Pandora—The World of Avatar_, please note that access to some areas of the Valley of Mo'ara on Pandora may be limited during your visit. The number of reservations for this event are limited and subject to availability. 





WEDWDW said:


> Do the AP/DVC dates "indicate" anything in reference to any possible SO opportunity dates?



Just me guessing but I would say there will be no SO until after these preview dates, so there is what, a five day gap.   I would hope CMs will get preview before the AP/DVC.  The least amount of time that appears open for SO the more it will discourage hoards of people hanging around the entrance to the land.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

From Feb 16 https://www.disboards.com/threads/pandora-opening-crowd-impact.3578834/page-2#post-57132221



PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> RoL has apparently not necessitated tiers.
> 
> My guess is that there will be two tiers.  Pandora rides will be tier 1, everything else will be tier 2.  You would be able to choose 3 from tier 2.
> 
> This will allow FP for Pandora to last twice as long.




I believe I called it first!


----------



## Shellyb84

HopperFan said:


> *Just now got an Annual Passholder email!  *
> Funny, it gives no dates or anything just a link to reserve.
> *
> 
> Be among the first to explore
> Pandora—The World of Avatar*
> 
> You're invited to visit a groundbreaking destination, _Pandora—The World of Avatar_ at _Disney's Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park. Here, you'll be among the first to experience expeditions where you can fly on the back of a banshee, walk under floating mountains and navigate a mystical Na'vi river. This world beyond belief awaits you!
> 
> As this is an early exploration of _Pandora—The World of Avatar_, please note that access to some areas of the Valley of Mo'ara on Pandora may be limited during your visit. The number of reservations for this event are limited and subject to availability.



I still didn't get the passholder email!


----------



## randumb0

Does anyone know if you can add a guest after confirmation?


----------



## hiroMYhero

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> I believe I called it first!


Is @rteetz awarding prizes??

You and @ArielSRL get first choice!


----------



## twebber55

AngiTN said:


> I was quite bummed it ended up falling smack in the middle of our two trips. I'm thinking I may just have to talk DH in to a weekend trip for the preview. I signed up and we'll see how much luck I have with him. Heck, I may just do my long desired trip alone if he won't go.


same


----------



## ArielSRL

chunkymonkey said:


> Well, I spoke too soon. Signed up for May 20th. Looks like we're making a weekend trip down! Crossing fingers I can make it work!


YAY!!! I think @ariane37 may be signed up for that same day!


----------



## Lost Yeti

Shellyb84 said:


> I still didn't get the passholder email!



We're in the same boat. 

I just checked my account and noticed the box stating "Yes! i would like to receive updates, special offers, and other information from the Walt Disney family of companies" was unchecked! That might be the problem. Perhaps you should check your account as well?


----------



## robinb

I have a question about the preview.  I assume that we enter the Pandora area and just go and stand in line for Flight of Passage and the Na'vi River Journey, right?  I assume there will be no FPs but there will only be a limited number of people allowed into the area.


----------



## Lost Yeti

randumb0 said:


> Does anyone know if you can add a guest after confirmation?



If you're referring to the AP preview, it stated that no modifications can be made once you register. The guest, if an AP holder, can register himself and try to get the same date/time.


----------



## jlsmith376

4HOLIDAYS said:


> Is it listed on the dvc page? I do not see it there or on the ap page?
> 
> What are the dates?



I haven't gotten an email about it from DVC either.  For DVC members you must have a resort stay between May 13-May 22.  Here is the link:
https://www.disneynow.com/profile/web/index.cfm?PKWebId=0x943178e19


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Here is the link to register.  It was going to the page and counting down wait time then going to error page.  I would hit back and it finally worked in internet explorer.  Tried in crome but when it loaded but there was no way to register guests....Good luck slots are going fast for weekends. 5/21 was already gone

https://event-registration.disneyparks.disney.go.com/Disneyworld

thank you Disney food blog for the link


----------



## ThistleMae

rteetz said:


> Yes you can book RoL as another choice.


Thank you, so excited!


----------



## Shellyb84

Lost Yeti said:


> We're in the same boat.
> 
> I just checked my account and noticed the box stating "Yes! i would like to receive updates, special offers, and other information from the Walt Disney family of companies" was unchecked! That might be the problem. Perhaps you should check your account as well?



Mine was already checked.  I'm already signed up so it doesn't matter now though.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

I have a resort stay during this time frame but did not receive an email....and I checked everything under subscriptions....


----------



## gap2368

ArielSRL said:


> YAY!!! I think @ariane37 may be signed up for that same day!


I am going my 20 too


----------



## gap2368

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> I have a resort stay during this time frame but did not receive an email....and I checked everything under subscriptions....


maybe it really is just a few resorts and not all are getting to go, where are you staying at


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

gap2368 said:


> maybe it really is just a few resorts and not all are getting to go, where are you staying at



Beachclub

trip was for flower and garden festival but now Pandora as well


----------



## Debbie Jean

DVC preview in the morning, annual pass holder preview in the afternoon. I am a happy camper


----------



## hiroMYhero

gap2368 said:


> maybe it really is just a few resorts and not all are getting to go, where are you staying at


Disney doesn't want a revolt. They are just slow in getting out all the emails.


----------



## gap2368

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Beachclub
> 
> trip was for flower and garden festival but now Pandora as well


I know someone staying at POP did not get an Emil  so winding if anyone rom beach club will get an email


----------



## HopperFan

Shellyb84 said:


> I still didn't get the passholder email!



Well DS hasn't gotten one either.   We often find sometimes he gets them and sometimes I get them and sometimes we both do or don't.    We rely on twitter.


----------



## aviva5675

I just snagged 5/17 with one of the above links. Auto filled my name too.  Will there be fp for the rides? or just walking around?


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

hiroMYhero said:


> Is @rteetz awarding prizes??
> 
> You and @ArielSRL get first choice!



I'll take the medal and leave @ArielSRL the monument



Or, at least a Mickey Bar


----------



## MGD2007

_Mickey_ said:


> Ah man, I was hoping for some sort of preview last week in April, not looking good now. *Crying inside a little*


Tom Bricker over at Disney Tourist Blog theorizes that this bodes well for soft openings late April. Don't despair!


----------



## hiroMYhero

aviva5675 said:


> I just snagged 5/17 with one of the above links. Auto filled my name too.  Will there be fp for the rides? or just walking around?


There won't be FPs. FPs are only available beginning May 27th.

I imagine you'll be lining up for rides as soon as you enter Pandora.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Debbie Jean said:


> DVC preview in the morning, annual pass holder preview in the afternoon. I am a happy camper




"DVC preview in the morning" are DVC members getting a special preview as well, if so how do you sign up???


----------



## _Mickey_

MGD2007 said:


> Tom Bricker over at Disney Tourist Blog theorizes that this bodes well for soft openings late April. Don't despair!



Oh God, really?! I had my hopes up because of early speculations about previews, but they were crushed this morning (I may have cried a bit - not a proud moment). I'm not confident that April previews will happen, but one can always hope for a shower of pixie dust!


----------



## CAS239

Lost Yeti said:


> I took a screenshot as well. Still no email - might call them if just to find out why I very rarely get any disney emails.



It's rare for Disney emails to be consistent. The only Disney emails I ever get are when I have a change to a Fast Pass due to ride being down, and Disney Blog emails.

I don't think I've ever gotten an AP email. I wouldn't have known about the AP Pandora sign up if it wasn't for this forum or maybe seeing it somewhere on Facebook or stumbling across it online


----------



## cinderella97

is it sold out?  I can't reserve anything.


----------



## Surr

I just snagged 3-5pm AP preview on the 19th.  The 6-8pm preview was already booked up!  Very excited, already had fastpass+ booked for AK starting at 6:20pm Dinosaur, 7:20pm Everest, and Rivers of Light.  Fit our schedule perfectly!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Thankyou so much for posting the link. jlsmith376- we are staying those days.  In fact the 13th is our last day and we got the 13th!!!  So excited to get a sneak peak!


----------



## Spaceguy55

I didn't get an email but used a link from here and I was able to book the AP for the 22nd...12-2. 
I was able to print the confirmation page with an order # just in case I don't get the confirmation email.
The wait page was the same one I saw last night around midnight.


----------



## kpearl

any idea just how many guests they will be allotting per viewing? I reviewed around 9 AM EST and I was already #90,000.. although there's the chance that number probably plays no part in how many people have registered so far but just curious!


----------



## MGD2007

_Mickey_ said:


> Oh God, really?! I had my hopes up because of early speculations about previews, but they were crushed this morning (I may have cried a bit - not a proud moment). I'm not confident that April previews will happen, but one can always hope for a shower of pixie dust!


The theory is that soft openings generally have less people and are more chill than preview events, so Disney may want to ease into things prior to the AP/DVC days. I will be there last week in April too, so let's cling to this theory


----------



## yulilin3

I just got the passholder email.


----------



## Debbie Jean

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> "DVC preview in the morning" are DVC members getting a special preview as well, if so how do you sign up???



This is the link I got

https://www.disneynow.com/profile/web/index.cfm?PKWebId=0x943178e19

You must have a valid DVC reservation during the preview time and any guests must be listed on the reservation. The sign up form requires your reservation number and the guests you are including in the preview. It just so happens we will be at AKV that week so for once we got lucky!


----------



## _Mickey_

MGD2007 said:


> The theory is that soft openings generally have less people and are more chill than preview events, so Disney may want to ease into things prior to the AP/DVC days. I will be there last week in April too, so let's cling to this theory



Fingers, toes, and everything else crossed! I'm sure I have some good Karma saved up somewhere!


----------



## yulilin3

For NFL they started opening the construction door and allowing only a small group of people in,  this was only for Story time with Belle,  before any cm, ap, dvc previews.  It might happen again


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> I just got the passholder email.


On another thread @wilkeliza said they were sent out alphabetically. So probably alpha for the specific type of AP.


----------



## wilkeliza

hiroMYhero said:


> On another thread @wilkeliza said they were sent out alphabetically. So probably alpha for the specific type of AP.



that was my best guess just clarifing that @hiroMYhero no insider info this time.


----------



## HopperFan

kpearl said:


> any idea just how many guests they will be allotting per viewing? I reviewed around 9 AM EST and I was already #90,000.. although there's the chance that number probably plays no part in how many people have registered so far but just curious!



I would guess that a reservation doesn't necessarily mean "90,000" in to Pandora. 

Numbers can often mean different things, this event may even be lumped in with other events so I wouldn't worry about the number.



Debbie Jean said:


> This is the link I got
> 
> https://www.disneynow.com/profile/web/index.cfm?PKWebId=0x943178e19
> 
> You must have a valid DVC reservation during the preview time and any guests must be listed on the reservation. The sign up form requires your reservation number and the guests you are including in the preview. It just so happens we will be at AKV that week so for once we got lucky!



Makes sense.  DS asked me why I thought they only got one time slot and I said they are probably offering it to DVC on property those dates only.   Not surprised.


----------



## beesly

I received the passholder e-mail and did not have a stay booked yet during the preview dates (but I do now!).


----------



## _Mickey_

yulilin3 said:


> For NFL they started opening the construction door and allowing only a small group of people in,  this was only for Story time with Belle,  before any cm, ap, dvc previews.  It might happen again



Well now I'm going to have to fight the urge to camp out by the Pandora gateway during my trip...


----------



## hiroMYhero

wilkeliza said:


> that was my best guess just clarifing that @hiroMYhero no insider info this time.


It sounded like a great guess.


----------



## Gryffindork

_I got the email, but my fiance never did! Thank god one of us received it or we would have missed out. Going on the 18th._


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Debbie Jean said:


> This is the link I got
> 
> https://www.disneynow.com/profile/web/index.cfm?PKWebId=0x943178e19
> 
> You must have a valid DVC reservation during the preview time and any guests must be listed on the reservation. The sign up form requires your reservation number and the guests you are including in the preview. It just so happens we will be at AKV that week so for once we got lucky!



Debbie Jean thank you so much!!!  I just made my reservation. we are at beachclub checking out the 22nd so this worked perfect for us!!!  I was able to get the 21st!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

_Mickey_ said:


> Well now I'm going to have to fight the urge to camp out by the Pandora gateway during my trip...


Nomad Lounge is right there - you'll have a great view!


----------



## gumbypee

Thank you thank you thank you for this forum!

I got May 22 from 12-2

Guess I'll take a day off work!!!


----------



## wilkeliza

beesly said:


> I received the passholder e-mail and did not have a stay booked yet during the preview dates (but I do now!).



Same here. I think AP doesn't have to have a reservation because a lot of AP holders are locals.


----------



## Lost Yeti

gumbypee said:


> Thank you thank you thank you for this forum!
> 
> I got May 22 from 12-2
> 
> Guess I'll take a day off work!!!



Right?! I would have completely missed this opportunity.


----------



## _Mickey_

hiroMYhero said:


> Nomad Lounge is right there - you'll have a great view!



No, no, no - don't give me more incentive to stay there, else I'll get nothing done!


----------



## ariane37

ArielSRL said:


> YAY!!! I think @ariane37 may be signed up for that same day!


I am  @chunkymonkey what time are you on the 20th? We're 12-2.  And a big  to Renee @ArielSRL for tipping me off this morning to the ap previews!!


----------



## gap2368

hiroMYhero said:


> On another thread @wilkeliza said they were sent out alphabetically. So probably alpha for the specific type of AP.


My name is at the end of the alphabet not sure why I got mine so early then


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

I'm getting really nervous that I didn't receive a confirmation email. A lot of folks here are clearly much smarter than I as they took a screenshot of the confirmation.... I logged on to my husband's account and it let me get to the booking screen but wouldn't allow me to select a date since we already had a reservation so I'm hoping that holds true!


----------



## kticern

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Booked for the 12-2pm preview on 5/13... our flight leaves at 5:30, just barely snuck in!!



We are doing the exact same thing!! Hoping we don't miss the Magical Express to get home!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

kticern said:


> We are doing the exact same thing!! Hoping we don't miss the Magical Express to get home!



My thoughts exactly! I'm completely prepared to Uber to the airport, and thankfully we have TSA Pre-check so we'll be cutting it close but unbelievably excited about the luck!


----------



## kpearl

HopperFan said:


> I would guess that a reservation doesn't necessarily mean "90,000" in to Pandora.
> 
> Numbers can often mean different things, this event may even be lumped in with other events so I wouldn't worry about the number.



Any guesses as to how many guests would be allowed in per time slot before the availability closes? People are already saying times are not available to pick from so I'm just generally curious how many DVC/AP holders they'll let in per 2 hour slot before it is not an option to select.


----------



## ArielSRL

Lost Yeti said:


> We're in the same boat.
> 
> I just checked my account and noticed the box stating "Yes! i would like to receive updates, special offers, and other information from the Walt Disney family of companies" was unchecked! That might be the problem. Perhaps you should check your account as well?


Mine is checked. But the funny thing is, I don't even get promotional emails from The Disney Store even though I order from there and are opted in to receive them. It is something about my email and Disney. I used to get pin codes and I never get them anymore. I bet I have some available on my acct but I just never get the emails.


----------



## ArielSRL

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> I'll take the medal and leave @ArielSRL the monument
> 
> 
> 
> Or, at least a Mickey Bar


Yummy...can I have a Dole Whip, too? Preferably with rum from AK.....


----------



## han22735

I received a confirmation email about 30 seconds after I hit the submit button.


----------



## HopperFan

kpearl said:


> Any guesses as to how many guests would be allowed in per time slot before the availability closes? People are already saying times are not available to pick from so I'm just generally curious how many DVC/AP holders they'll let in per 2 hour slot before it is not an option to select.



I don't know, am sure no one does.  I think they looked at capacity on both rides because you'd have to be able to ride both, plus they would build in time for wander/eating since they will have Canteen open (and gladly take your money).


----------



## Wendy98

Surr said:


> I just snagged 3-5pm AP preview on the 19th.  The 6-8pm preview was already booked up!  Very excited, already had fastpass+ booked for AK starting at 6:20pm Dinosaur, 7:20pm Everest, and Rivers of Light.  Fit our schedule perfectly!


Same here!  Had all my ak fp scheduled that evening.  3-5 is perfect!


----------



## FastPasser

Haven't caught up, but has anyone posted that the CM previews will be May 5 through the 12 except for May 7th?


----------



## HopperFan

FastPasser said:


> Haven't caught up, but has anyone posted that the CM previews will be May 5 through the 12 except for May 7th?



Makes PERFECT sense. 
I said on a few threads I would expect CM Preview to be right before AP/DVC.  
Hoping lots of them get to see it first!!!!


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser said:


> Haven't caught up, but has anyone posted that the CM previews will be May 5 through the 12 except for May 7th?


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tinkerbell7479

Is there a link for DVC members? I'm afraid my mom won't get the email and we'll miss out


----------



## rteetz

Tinkerbell7479 said:


> Is there a link for DVC members? I'm afraid my mom won't get the email and we'll miss out


I haven't seen one.


----------



## maryj11

AngiTN said:


> I'm tempted. The problem is we have added on to our April trip so we are gone Wednesday through Tuesday, when we are only required to be there Friday and Saturday (for the 10k)
> And our end of May trip is our long 10 day trip, Friday till Monday, with 2 full weekends.
> Really adds up and hard to justify a even a quick trip in the middle of those. Maybe I need to break down and take off a day or two from April?


Yeah I would just keep what you have and not do the quick trip.


----------



## mrzrich

Did someone here say that they are seeing it in their MDE?  I don't see it in my MDE.  I did print my confirmation page, but it just doesn't look right and now I am worried.  I never received any email from Disney, inviting me to register or confirming that I have registered.


----------



## AZMermaid

ArielSRL said:


> Mine is checked. But the funny thing is, I don't even get promotional emails from The Disney Store even though I order from there and are opted in to receive them. It is something about my email and Disney. I used to get pin codes and I never get them anymore. I bet I have some available on my acct but I just never get the emails.


I don't either. DH gets the emails so I just have him tell me when there is a sale I might like. Despite ordering from them a billion times- I never get emails.


----------



## han22735

Tinkerbell7479 said:


> Is there a link for DVC members? I'm afraid my mom won't get the email and we'll miss out



https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...com/profile/web/index.cfm?PKWebId=0x943178e19


----------



## Lost Yeti

mrzrich said:


> Did someone here say that they are seeing it in their MDE?  I don't see it in my MDE.  I did print my confirmation page, but it just doesn't look right and now I am worried.  I never received any email from Disney, inviting me to register or confirming that I have registered.



Based on this thread (unless I missed something) - no one has seen it in their MDE. 

No email for me either


----------



## WishesQueen

Congrats everyone....so exciting.

Help!!  My family is looking to go into AK May 30, its the only day we have available that works with all our other plans.  The question is...Do you think they will have any more FPs left by next Friday for that date or honestly any other that week?  I am planning my whole trip around this and I am thinking how can there possibly be any FPs left?   I can't go to Akingdom our last day and I think that might be only option.

Thanks for listening and possibly advisiing..


----------



## AngiTN

I'm one that rarely gets any emails from Disney. I get a few here or there and I know I have everything set up to receive emails.
Just don't get them. The email account I put for DH's AP, which is also one of my email addresses, does get them. I just checked it and it got an invite to Pandora. Same thing happened the last time there was a preview to sign up for (which I can't recall now anyway)
That said, I'm not at all worried that I don't have a reservation for the Preview on the 18th or that all Resort guests get access to EMH at Pandora. It is NOT select resorts. I don't care what WDWNET, or whoever it was, put on their article. 
Email is a funny thing and sometimes the addresses just don't get in the database right. Doesn't mean a thing. Not for the resorts for EMH and not for preview events.


----------



## AngiTN

WishesQueen said:


> Congrats everyone....so exciting.
> 
> Help!!  My family is looking to go into AK May 30, its the only day we have available that works with all our other plans.  The question is...Do you think they will have any more FPs left by next Friday for that date or honestly any other that week?  I am planning my whole trip around this and I am thinking how can there possibly be any FPs left?   I can't go to Akingdom our last day and I think that might be only option.
> 
> Thanks for listening and possibly advisiing..


The later in your trip you want FP the better. I do think you will still have some by the day you book your FP. Just book those first.


----------



## jlsmith376

Tinkerbell7479 said:


> Is there a link for DVC members? I'm afraid my mom won't get the email and we'll miss out



DVC link
https://www.disneynow.com/profile/web/index.cfm?PKWebId=0x943178e19


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

I'm currently on hold with Disney, there is a 60 minute wait and about every minute, a pre-recorded messages says the following:

"If you are calling about not receiving your email confirmation after successfully booking your Pandora: World of Avatar preview, we are aware of the issue and will be resending emails shortly."

Hope that helps anyone who was concerned, like me! The CM that got me to this line says everyone's sort of freaking out about it but that it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Branflakes

mrzrich said:


> Did someone here say that they are seeing it in their MDE?  I don't see it in my MDE.  I did print my confirmation page, but it just doesn't look right and now I am worried.  I never received any email from Disney, inviting me to register or confirming that I have registered.



I just called the number listed on the confirmation page as I have not yet review an email either, and got my time slot confirmed about 2:45 minutes ago. What I was told is as long as you have received a confirmation page with your info you'll be just fine. And to give it about 24 hours to get your email. If not received, after that time call and they will resend it. The internet Dept is absolutely overwhelmed at the moment, anticipated by Disney, and not surprising. She said don't fret, all will be fine as long as you've got to  the confirmation page. I took a screen shot for good measure. But anticipate an email within a day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

FastPasser said:


> Haven't caught up, but has anyone posted that the CM previews will be May 5 through the 12 except for May 7th?


Will that be restricted to AK CMs-only or open to global CMs? 

They probably won't allow CM Guest Passes. Oh, well.


----------



## AngiTN

I just realized something that really complicates the whole email and who gets them and who doesn't thing. Figure this one out
I have had an MDE account since they started it. I have DH on my account, along with DD, DGD and my Mom
No one else has an account, I control all the passes, tickets, ADR, etc
Well, we were staying at Swan last Oct and there was some glitch at that time where you couldn't complete any ADR with a Swan/Dolphin reservation on the account, returned some sort of unable to complete this transaction error. Instead of worrying about it I just created a 2nd MDE account, just to book ADR for that trip. The name is DHs, it's one of my lesser used email accounts. There are no tickets, passes, nothing on the account. I have DH and his AP on my MDE account.
Well, that account still gets Passholder emails. It's the only one that does get them.
The only possible way is they have matched his name on there with his name on his AP, even though the AP is not showing on that MDE account. And because there is no AP on the account, I can't book AP related events with it, like Passholder rates for rooms, or even the Passholder preview, using the link sent to the email account. The only place I've ever given Disney this email account is on that secondary MDE account that has never been used for anything but a few ADR in Oct.
How strange is that?


----------



## Yassdvclb

Keishag said:


> Are they sending an email for dvc to register for the preview?



I received the dvc email early this morning.


----------



## ArielSRL

AZMermaid said:


> I don't either. DH gets the emails so I just have him tell me when there is a sale I might like. Despite ordering from them a billion times- I never get emails.


At least I am in good company...


----------



## randumb0

Lost Yeti said:


> If you're referring to the AP preview, it stated that no modifications can be made once you register. The guest, if an AP holder, can register himself and try to get the same date/time.



The problem is the additional guest is only 4 years old and they dont have an account. I'll just bring them and see what happens


----------



## AngiTN

Ok, now I think Big Brother is here
I signed out of the little used MDE account and back in to mine.
Guess what I had to do as soon as I signed in? 
I got a page to update my contact info!
Asked me to redo my account security questions and it had me recheck the box to contact me with offers.
Strange!


----------



## AngiTN

randumb0 said:


> The problem is the additional guest is only 4 years old and they dont have an account. I'll just bring them and see what happens


I suspect they'll be ok but I did notice that it said everyone attending must have an AP. Does the 4yo have an AP?
I know when I signed up it automatically included DGD8 because she's an AP holder and on my account.


----------



## loveshak22

MGD2007 said:


> Tom Bricker over at Disney Tourist Blog theorizes that this bodes well for soft openings late April. Don't despair!



I'm at WDW for a short 3-day trip and will be at AK May 9th and am so hoping with the opening for DVC/PHs starting the 13th that I get to participate in a soft opening while we are there!! That would be so exciting!!!


----------



## randumb0

Funny I've never received an AP email and I just verified that I'm opted in


----------



## randumb0

AngiTN said:


> I suspect they'll be ok but I did notice that it said everyone attending must have an AP. Does the 4yo have an AP?
> I know when I signed up it automatically included DGD8 because she's an AP holder and on my account.



His pass just expired and I was waiting to renew it just before the 30 days are up only because I know I won't be going in within the next couple weeks


----------



## FastPasser

hiroMYhero said:


> Will that be restricted to AK CMs-only or open to global CMs?


All CMs can apply.


hiroMYhero said:


> They probably won't allow CM Guest Passes.


CMs and their guests.


----------



## gap2368

WishesQueen said:


> Congrats everyone....so exciting.
> 
> Help!!  My family is looking to go into AK May 30, its the only day we have available that works with all our other plans.  The question is...Do you think they will have any more FPs left by next Friday for that date or honestly any other that week?  I am planning my whole trip around this and I am thinking how can there possibly be any FPs left?   I can't go to Akingdom our last day and I think that might be only option.
> 
> Thanks for listening and possibly advisiing..


I can get my FP starting Monday I do not think there will be any opened for the day I will be there ( I am coming Friday and leaving early Sunday morning, This is just an pandora trip, going down the weekend before for the preview, If can can ride both rides I may cancel the trip, After all Disney will get my money for a another trip.


----------



## Tinkerbell7479

Thanks so much we're booked!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Shellyb84

randumb0 said:


> His pass just expired and I was waiting to renew it just before the 30 days are up only because I know I won't be going in within the next couple weeks



If you're renewing an annual pass, it doesn't matter when within the renewal period, it will still expire 12 months (13 with the current promotion) after the original expiration date.


----------



## hiroMYhero

FastPasser said:


> All CMs can apply.
> CMs and their guests.


Yay! That's perfect ~ I won't be left sitting at Nomad waiting around!


----------



## dnw25

somehow got it to work.  I was primary and other 2 family members guests.  Got the confirmation email almost immediately. 

FYI - I was having problems since I was not even showing under primary.  I called the AP number and after an hour and 8 min on hold was told that if I did not have active AP already (not just linked) that it would not work - not allowed to make reservation.  However, while on hold the system in a different browser populated my name and was allowing me to make a reservation so I knew that wasn't true.  The agent was rather insistent though....but WAS able to make reservation with linked APs.


----------



## mrzrich

mrzrich said:


> Did someone here say that they are seeing it in their MDE?  I don't see it in my MDE.  I did print my confirmation page, but it just doesn't look right and now I am worried.  I never received any email from Disney, inviting me to register or confirming that I have registered.



Never mind, I just got it.  I registered at about 9:45 AM.


----------



## maryj11

I see they have the extra magic hours added to AK on the Disney calendar. I feel left out we go in August. We do not have our hours updated and cannot get a ROL dining package yet because the have not been released.


----------



## AngiTN

By the way, just got my confirmation email


----------



## Lost Yeti

mrzrich said:


> Never mind, I just got it.  I registered at about 9:45 AM.



I just got my email as well! Registered at 9:53


----------



## Shellyb84

I just got a second confirmation email...


----------



## gap2368

I got my confirmation email about 5 second after I booked it printed it out 2x in case I lose one I should take a picture of it too.


----------



## PrincessV

Anyone able to chime in on how the FPs are looking for May 27-28 so far?


----------



## rteetz

I'm glad everyone is getting their confirmation emails but in the case of not bogging down this thread let's get back to Pandora info and questions. 

Thanks!


----------



## robinb

HopperFan said:


> I don't know, am sure no one does.  I think they looked at capacity on both rides because you'd have to be able to ride both, plus they would build in time for wander/eating since they will have Canteen open (and gladly take your money).


I wonder if they will essentially put 2-hour FPs on our MBs for both the rides.  That will ensure that everyone rides each once and others don't just hang around once they're inside riding again and again.


----------



## notnothin

AngiTN said:


> It is NOT select resorts. I don't care what WDWNET, or whoever it was, put on their article.



FWIW, the wording came directly from Disney's blog.  I still wouldn't read too much into it.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ests-special-extra-magic-hours-to-be-offered/



> And beginning May 27 (through July 4), guests staying in select Walt Disney World Resort hotels will have the opportunity to experience Pandora — The World of Avatar with special nighttime Extra Magic Hours. Guests of select Walt Disney World Resort hotels with a valid theme park admission can fly on the back of a banshee, navigate a mystical river and walk under floating mountains beyond regular park hours – from 11 p.m. until 1 a.m. This benefit is in addition to the Extra Magic Hours already available to you at Disney’s Animal Kingdom.
> 
> We will be sharing more updates as we put the final touches on Pandora — The World of Avatar. Keep checking the Disney Parks Blog for the latest.


----------



## AquaDame

Im eager to hear how ride capacity is working out so I know which FP+ to get!


----------



## rteetz

notnothin said:


> FWIW, the wording came directly from Disney's blog.  I still wouldn't read too much into it.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ests-special-extra-magic-hours-to-be-offered/


Yep, Disney puts select on a lot of their information.


----------



## AngiTN

notnothin said:


> FWIW, the wording came directly from Disney's blog.  I still wouldn't read too much into it.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ests-special-extra-magic-hours-to-be-offered/


Well, it says select for FP too. And everyone is booking those, at all resorts. Whatever they mean it does not mean that any of the Disney owned resorts are excluded from FP or EMH.


----------



## Spaceguy55

there still are plenty all day long up till 7:30 or so with some showing up at 9:30


PrincessV said:


> Anyone able to chime in on how the FPs are looking for May 27-28 so far?



FOP seems to be more popular with less times available


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Is the new Avatar River ride indoors? I'm wondering whether I should get FP+ for during the day or nighttime? If its indoors, it wont matter, but if its an outdoor thing I'd rather go when its  dark! ??


----------



## Shellyb84

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Is the new Avatar River ride indoors? I'm wondering whether I should get FP+ for during the day or nighttime? If its indoors, it wont matter, but if its an outdoor thing I'd rather go when its  dark! ??



Indoors so it won't matter


----------



## rteetz

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Is the new Avatar River ride indoors? I'm wondering whether I should get FP+ for during the day or nighttime? If its indoors, it wont matter, but if its an outdoor thing I'd rather go when its  dark! ??


Both rides are indoors. The Navi River Journey will stay "nighttime" all day long.


----------



## wilkeliza

notnothin said:


> FWIW, the wording came directly from Disney's blog.  I still wouldn't read too much into it.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ests-special-extra-magic-hours-to-be-offered/



They put select because it clarifies people who think they are staying at a Disney resort and are on property but aren't. The select usually are all on property but may not include 4 Seasons, Swan and Dolphin, Bonnet Creek, Disney Springs hotels, etc. In the past some of those hotels were treated like they were on property so they don't want people to assume they are included until they are told they are directly.


----------



## Spridell

Anyone know how many people will be let in during the 2 hour period?

Will they be ushering people out after the 2 hours is up?


----------



## chunkymonkey

ariane37 said:


> I am  @chunkymonkey what time are you on the 20th? We're 12-2.  And a big  to Renee @ArielSRL for tipping me off this morning to the ap previews!!



We're 6-8pm! But we will probably get to AK before that. Oooh does this mean a Dismeet?!? 

And yes thank you Renee!! This was great news and I told some other friends who are APs and they are going too!


----------



## CAS239

Spridell said:


> Anyone know how many people will be let in during the 2 hour period?
> 
> Will they be ushering people out after the 2 hours is up?



No one knows the number of people.

Yes when the 2 hours is up I'm sure everything will close down and everyone will be forced to leave. They can't allow people to just hang around


----------



## ArielSRL

chunkymonkey said:


> We're 6-8pm! But we will probably get to AK before that. Oooh does this mean a Dismeet?!?
> 
> And yes thank you Renee!! This was great news and I told some other friends who are APs and they are going too!


Glad to be of service!


----------



## kcm105

Okay, non AP-holder here with a question about what looks like FP restrictions on these attractions?  I came here to see if anyone else had posted but I'm not seeing anything (sorry if I've missed it).  

We happen to be going to WDW 6/1-6/9, so obviously this is in our plans already.  But an email I just received from Disney says "During regular Theme Park hours, _Disney FastPass_+* service will be available at the two attractions within _Pandora—The World of Avatar_. *You may select only one of these two attractions in your first set of Disney FastPass+ selections*, subject to availability."

So my question is, if we have two separate days planned at AK (which we do), will I be allowed to FP both rides, just on different days?  I would assume so, but I was surprised to see this restriction so I guess I'm wondering what other, more experienced WDWers might think?


----------



## hiroMYhero

kcm105 said:


> Okay, non AP-holder here with a question about what looks like FP restrictions on these attractions?  I came here to see if anyone else had posted but I'm not seeing anything (sorry if I've missed it).
> 
> We happen to be going to WDW 6/1-6/9, so obviously this is in our plans already.  But an email I just received from Disney says "During regular Theme Park hours, _Disney FastPass_+* service will be available at the two attractions within _Pandora—The World of Avatar_. *You may select only one of these two attractions in your first set of Disney FastPass+ selections*, subject to availability."
> 
> So my question is, if we have two separate days planned at AK (which we do), will I be allowed to FP both rides, just on different days?  I would assume so, but I was surprised to see this restriction so I guess I'm wondering what other, more experienced WDWers might think?


The email above strictly applies to the "first set" booked for a specific (1) day.

Then on Park day #2, you have another "first set" for that day.

You can book whichever FPs you want for Park Day #2 as long as you follow the Tiering restrictions.


----------



## HopperFan

kcm105 said:


> We happen to be going to WDW 6/1-6/9, so obviously this is in our plans already.  But an email I just received from Disney says "During regular Theme Park hours, _Disney FastPass_+* service will be available at the two attractions within _Pandora—The World of Avatar_. *You may select only one of these two attractions in your first set of Disney FastPass+ selections*, subject to availability."
> 
> So my question is, if we have two separate days planned at AK (which we do), will I be allowed to FP both rides, just on different days?  *I would assume so, but I was surprised to see this restriction* so I guess I'm wondering what other, more experienced WDWers might think?



Yes, you book one on one day, and one on the other day.

No surprise, I think most expected AK would have to tier these rides,  just weren't sure if any others would be involved.


----------



## randumb0

i think it's full now


----------



## BobDes

Check this out... I got my DVC email and was so excited...

BTW... We fly out to come home 5/13.... :-(

Any chance they still might be doing unannounced soft opening times earlier in the week as well?


----------



## randumb0

*Event Is Full*
Thank you for your interest, but this event has reached capacity and registration is now closed.

Please continue to check your inbox for future Passholder previews or experiences.


----------



## hiroMYhero

BobDes said:


> Check this out... I got my DVC email and was so excited...
> 
> BTW... We fly out to come home 5/13.... :-(
> 
> Any chance they still might be doing unannounced soft opening times earlier in the week as well?


The CM Previews are being held on most days leading up to the 13th. That's the time period where they will ensure everything will work well for the Previews set to begin on the 13th.


----------



## IrishNYC

kcm105 said:


> So my question is, if we have two separate days planned at AK (which we do), will I be allowed to FP both rides, just on different days?  I would assume so, but I was surprised to see this restriction so I guess I'm wondering what other, more experienced WDWers might think?



Of course you can do one of each on different days. It's no different than the tiers at DHS or Epcot.


----------



## CAS239

AP sign up is full as of about 30/45 min ago


----------



## kcm105

hiroMYhero said:


> The email above strictly applies to the "first set" booked for a specific (1) day.
> 
> Then on Park day #2, you have another "first set" for that day.
> 
> You can book whichever FPs you want for Park Day #2 as long as you follow the Tiering restrictions.





HopperFan said:


> Yes, you book one on one day, and one on the other day.
> 
> No surprise, I think most expected AK would have to tier these rides,  just weren't sure if any others would be involved.



Thanks a bunch.  I was just confused since AK didn't previously have a tiered FP system (I'm not crazy, they don't, right?!)

It was a very recent decision to add a second day of AK, so glad it was already in my plans!  I wish I could be more excited about the extra EMHs, but I'm afraid 11pm-1am is just a bit too late for my sleepy family!


----------



## CAS239

BobDes said:


> Check this out... I got my DVC email and was so excited...
> 
> BTW... We fly out to come home 5/13.... :-(
> 
> Any chance they still might be doing unannounced soft opening times earlier in the week as well?



I highly doubt it.

With the AP preview, media preview, and a CM preview..I really don't see any type of soft opening or another preview.


----------



## CAS239

kcm105 said:


> Thanks a bunch.  I was just confused since AK didn't previously have a tiered FP system (I'm not crazy, they don't, right?!)
> 
> It was a very recent decision to add a second day of AK, so glad it was already in my plans!  I wish I could be more excited about the extra EMHs, but I'm afraid 11pm-1am is just a bit too late for my sleepy family!



The "tier" was added today when Pandora Rides started being available.

Pick 1 Pandora ride, then two other fps..or no Pandora and 3 others


----------



## _Mickey_

CAS239 said:


> I highly doubt it.
> 
> With the AP preview, media preview, and a CM preview..I really don't see any type of soft opening or another preview.



....Unless Tom Bricker over at Disney Tourist Blog is right about potential late April soft openings. Obviously, I'm still holding out on my deluded fantasy that I will somehow get to see Pandora before its official opening.

Has there ever been an attraction/land that has given intermittent soft openings before Cast and AP previews?


----------



## wilkeliza

_Mickey_ said:


> ....Unless Tom Bricker over at Disney Tourist Blog is right about potential late April soft openings. Obviously, I'm still holding out on my deluded fantasy that I will somehow get to see Pandora before its official opening.
> 
> Has there ever been an attraction/land that has given intermittent soft openings before Cast and AP previews?



Not before Cast but yes after AP/DVC New Fantasyland had intermittent soft opening before the official opening.


----------



## _Mickey_

wilkeliza said:


> Not before Cast but yes after AP/DVC New Fantasyland had intermittent soft opening before the official opening.



So then unless they're feeling particularly magnanimous, there's no chance in heck they'll be any kind of preview in April?

Isn't it a bit odd that they are having previews so late, with little to no time for soft openings? It seems that things over in Pandora are more or less complete or close to completion - certainly by late April at least. Wouldn't they want to leave more time for guest testing before the official start date? Especially with the fiasco that was ROL...


----------



## wilkeliza

_Mickey_ said:


> So then unless they're feeling particularly magnanimous, there's no chance in heck they'll be any kind of preview in April?
> 
> Isn't it a bit odd that they are having previews so late, with little to no time for soft openings? It seems that things over in Pandora are more or less complete or close to completion - certainly by late April at least. Wouldn't they want to leave more time for guest testing before the official start date? Especially with the fiasco that was ROL...



Again based on when CM preview is I would say don't sit around at DAK waiting for it. CMs usually are who get first experience even before AP/DVC because they can't complain and have to follow rules or yah know their jobs are on the line. So since Cm previews aren't until early May I would be confident in betting that the rumored April dates aren't happening.


----------



## CAS239

_Mickey_ said:


> So then unless they're feeling particularly magnanimous, there's no chance in heck they'll be any kind of preview in April?
> 
> Isn't it a bit odd that they are having previews so late, with little to no time for soft openings? It seems that things over in Pandora are more or less complete or close to completion - certainly by late April at least. Wouldn't they want to leave more time for guest testing before the official start date? Especially with the fiasco that was ROL...



It seems like from dates available that they'll have 2-3 weeks of CM/Media/AP testing. That's quite a bit. If I remember correctly that'll be way more than what they did for 7dmt.

From what I've seen Pandora is just getting final touches done and CM training begins around April 8th. So I'm sure then they'll have plenty of operating time to get everything squared away before people come in.


----------



## _Mickey_

wilkeliza said:


> Again based on when CM preview is I would say don't sit around at DAK waiting for it. CMs usually are who get first experience even before AP/DVC because they can't complain and have to follow rules or yah know their jobs are on the line. So since Cm previews aren't until early May I would be confident in betting that the rumored April dates aren't happening.



I was trying not to get my hopes up, but I couldn't help it based on the speculation earlier in the week (when it looked like previews would start early April). I'll definitely walk past the Pandora entrance a few times just in case, but I'll just have to force myself to keep moving!



CAS239 said:


> It seems like from dates available that they'll have 2-3 weeks of CM/Media/AP testing. That's quite a bit. If I remember correctly that'll be way more than what they did for 7dmt.
> 
> From what I've seen Pandora is just getting final touches done and CM training begins around April 8th. So I'm sure then they'll have plenty of operating time to get everything squared away before people come in.



I guess that's true, I just thought they'd have more than just CM/AP tests before media previews, just in case something goes south (after all, you don't want bad press before opening day). That said, I'm sure they know what they are doing with Pandora.


----------



## hiroMYhero

_Mickey_ said:


> I guess that's true, I just thought they'd have more than just CM/AP tests before media previews, just in case something goes south (after all, you don't want bad press before opening day). That said, I'm sure they know what they are doing with Pandora.


FEA didn't have AP nor DVC trials at all. The only unscheduled CM Preview day was the day before it opened to the public. Only CMs wearing Epcot costumes or Captains/Leaders were allowed to ride and they were forbidden from taking photos because animatronics and costumes were not completed. 

They needed to run loaded boats through to see if the timing for the audio worked. Of course, the ride broke down from day 1.

With all these Pandora previews scheduled, it's a good sign Pandora is ready.  Sadly, there's no way to predict a soft-open for guests.


----------



## dnw25

AngiTN said:


> I suspect they'll be ok but I did notice that it said everyone attending must have an AP. Does the 4yo have an AP?
> I know when I signed up it automatically included DGD8 because she's an AP holder and on my account.


My 3 year old had to have an AP to be on the reservation


----------



## Spridell

CAS239 said:


> No one knows the number of people.
> 
> Yes when the 2 hours is up I'm sure everything will close down and everyone will be forced to leave. They can't allow people to just hang around




I guess that is why there is an hour in between each viewing.

Makes sense old group out new group in.


----------



## _Mickey_

Touring plans is indicting 100,000+ signed up for previews (https://twitter.com/TouringPlans). Does that amount line up with past previews?


----------



## Spridell

_Mickey_ said:


> Touring plans is indicting 100,000+ signed up for previews (https://twitter.com/TouringPlans). Does that amount line up with past previews?



If that number is correct and my math is correct that would be a little over 3,000 for each time slot.


----------



## _Mickey_

Spridell said:


> If that number is correct and my math is correct that would be a little over 3,000 for each time slot.



I didn't bother to do the math, because I was lazy, but that seems like an awful lot of guests for a 2 hour time slot...


----------



## Spridell

_Mickey_ said:


> I didn't both to do the math, because I was lazy, but that seems like an awful lot of guests for a 2 hour time slot...


 
100,000 people, 10 days, and 3 time slots per day

Something like 3,300 people per slot.

Which does seem a lot to me also

And this is ONLY FOR AP not for DVC


----------



## wilkeliza

That sounds really high. I wonder what the per an hour capacity is on each ride.


----------



## _Mickey_

Spridell said:


> 100,000 people, 10 days, and 3 time slots per day
> 
> Something like 3,300 people per slot.
> 
> Which does seem a lot to me also
> 
> And this is ONLY FOR AP not for DVC



Seems like touring plans might have been pulling that number out of the air, as I don't see them being able to corral that many guest at a time, or being able to get them all on a ride (let alone both rides)...


----------



## Spridell

_Mickey_ said:


> Seems like touring plans might have been pulling that number out of the air, as I don't see them being able to corral that many guest at a time, or being able to get them all on a ride (let alone both rides)...


agreed


----------



## AngiTN

_Mickey_ said:


> Touring plans is indicting 100,000+ signed up for previews (https://twitter.com/TouringPlans). Does that amount line up with past previews?


There really isn't anything to compare it with



_Mickey_ said:


> Seems like touring plans might have been pulling that number out of the air, as I don't see them being able to corral that many guest at a time, or being able to get them all on a ride (let alone both rides)...


Indeed. That's about how many they have for a DAH night and that is a lot more room and a lot more rides.


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> 100,000 people, 10 days, and 3 time slots per day
> 
> Something like 3,300 people per slot.
> 
> Which does seem a lot to me also
> 
> And this is ONLY FOR AP not for DVC


doesn't seem that high
Soarin takes about 1200 an hour (found this number after some googling) so 3300 for 2 attractions, plus the walk around, plus the restaurant seems ok


----------



## _Mickey_

yulilin3 said:


> doesn't seem that high
> Soarin takes about 1200 an hour (found this number after some googling) so 3300 for 2 attractions, plus the walk around, plus the restaurant seems ok



Except the Na'vi boat only holds about 8-10, right? I can't imagine it's capacity is anywhere near what Soarin' is..


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> doesn't seem that high
> Soarin takes about 1200 an hour (found this number after some googling) so 3300 for 2 attractions, plus the walk around, plus the restaurant seems ok



So if correct it is highly unlikely we wont get to do BOTH rides in the 2 hour time frame and be able to walk around and get food.


----------



## yulilin3

_Mickey_ said:


> Except the Na'vi boat only holds about 8-10, right? I can't imagine it's capacity is anywhere near what Soarin' is..


right. But also Na'vi will be loading faster than Flight, so there's that.
All I'm saying is that I am expecting to wait 45 minutes for each ride during this preview, I hope people don't go in thinking that the wait will be minimal


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> So if correct it is highly unlikely we wont get to do BOTH rides in the 2 hour time frame and be able to walk around and get food.


I don't think they will kick people out after the 2 hours, but I could be wrong


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

https://d23.com/d23-event/d23s-behi...fternoon-adventure-to-pandora-with-joe-rohde/

On May 19, a special 3 hour D23 tour offered of Pandora with Joe Rohde as your guide and then you get to go back during the 3-5pm window


----------



## HopperFan

_Mickey_ said:


> Touring plans is indicting 100,000+ signed up for previews (https://twitter.com/TouringPlans). Does that amount line up with past previews?



TP QUOTE "We heard more than 100,000 AP holders registered for the Pandora preview today. Were you one?"



Spridell said:


> 100,000 people, 10 days, and 3 time slots per day
> 
> *Something like 3,300 people per slot.*
> 
> Which does seem a lot to me also
> 
> And this is ONLY FOR AP not for DVC





wilkeliza said:


> That sounds really high. I wonder what the per an hour capacity is on each ride.



3333 seems like a lot.

Googling looks like Soarin' capacity (avg) is around 2000 per hour (3 theaters).  This Flight ride looks like a lower capacity than Soarin'.   For River ride, without math on the length of the ride and the number of boats .... but only 8 per boat who knows.  You have Pirates at 3000, Small World at 2850 but FEA at 950. Boats sound smaller than Pirates and Small World ... but length likely longer than FEA so we could guesstimate somewhere, maybe 2000-2200.

I would hope there wouldn't be any more in there than could be processed in one hour, in addition they want folks to eat in the restaurant and shop.  I would probably err on 2000-2200 as a cap which puts it more like 60,000-66,000, at 2500 it would be 75,000.

If they cap at capacity (2200), half go on one ride and half the other, then swap then you should get to do both and have some extra time for food etc.  If they go over that not allowing folks to do both = bad PR.

This isn't just a bone thrown to APs.  We have to remember that this is all practice for the CMs, the loading process, the determining how well the system can handle the Passage body scans, the new loading system, etc.   They aren't going to overwhelm the CMs so that negative reports come out.   I think they will hope to keep it low, easily manageable and result in positive reports.




_Mickey_ said:


> Seems like *touring plans might have been pulling that number out of the air,* as I don't see them being able to corral that many guest at a time, or being able to get them all on a ride (let alone both rides)...





Spridell said:


> agreed



They consistently announced opening dates and published them on their website for ROL over and over that were wrong.  They seem to be bold about making statements but not sure I ever really rely too much on them.   I really like them for hotel info, etc where things are set in place but I don't ever look to them for "newsy" stuff.


----------



## hiroMYhero

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> https://d23.com/d23-event/d23s-behi...fternoon-adventure-to-pandora-with-joe-rohde/
> 
> On May 19, a special 3 hour D23 tour offered of Pandora with Joe Rohde as your guide and then you get to go back during the 3-5pm window


5 hours in Pandora including a Tiffins meal PLUS Adults-Only! That's doesn't sound too bad for $250. 

Someone will need to keep track of how many times Joe says, "floating mountains."


----------



## Spaceguy55

100,000 ?

I don't think there could be that many sign up in 2 or 3 hours...could be off by a zero ?
After all ..the preview is to show off the area ,  not run everybody thru the 2 rides.

They say in the confirmation .."Limited access and area's"..so limited staff for crowd control?

As far as getting in and out for a 2 hour tour , I would think entering the main gate and exit thru the tunnel to Lion King would work for that kind of turn around whatever the group size.


----------



## yulilin3

Spaceguy55 said:


> "Limited access and area's"


this is Disney's way of saying "we will be in soft openings and certain things might not be working/open at this time"


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> 5 hours in Pandora including a Tiffins meal PLUS Adults-Only! That's doesn't sound too bad for $250.
> 
> Someone will need to keep track of how many times Joe says, "floating mountains."


and "intrinsic value of nature"  he says that a lot too, to which I always want to reply: where's the value of nature in Hester and Chester


----------



## CAS239

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think they will kick people out after the 2 hours, but I could be wrong




I would think they have to. If not, it wouldn't be fair to the following time slots. I'm there 6-8pm and I'd be pretty mad if I got there and people from the 2-4 (or whichever other time it is) time slot were there. I'm thinking they give the passes out for that time frame, go in and see Pandora, then at the end of that two hours they usher that group out


----------



## Spridell

CAS239 said:


> I would think they have to. If not, it wouldn't be fair to the following time slots. I'm there 6-8pm and I'd be pretty mad if I got there and people from the 2-4 (or whichever other time it is) time slot were there. I'm thinking they give the passes out for that time frame, go in and see Pandora, then at the end of that two hours they usher that group out



I agree with this.

It is also probably why there is an hour gap between slots.  They will use that hour to get people out.


----------



## yulilin3

CAS239 said:


> I would think they have to. If not, it wouldn't be fair to the following time slots. I'm there 6-8pm and I'd be pretty mad if I got there and people from the 2-4 (or whichever other time it is) time slot were there. I'm thinking they give the passes out for that time frame, go in and see Pandora, then at the end of that two hours they usher that group out


or they could give tickets with ride times and attractions, like Na'vi River Journey from 2pm to 3pm and after that you are free to explore the rest of the land at your own pace.


----------



## cigar95

yulilin3 said:


> and "intrinsic value of nature"  he says that a lot too, to which I always want to reply: where's the value of nature in Hester and Chester


Stop that! Play nice! Bad boy, bad boy . . . .


----------



## yulilin3

the reason I don't think they will kick yu out si the food. If I get to ride both rides in an hour and a half, then I want to go eat, I don't think they will rush you, or if you go to the lounge, they're not rushing people to get out.


----------



## HopperFan

CAS239 said:


> I would think they have to. If not, it wouldn't be fair to the following time slots. I'm there 6-8pm and I'd be pretty mad if I got there and people from the 2-4 (or whichever other time it is) time slot were there. I'm thinking they give the passes out for that time frame, go in and see Pandora, then at the end of that two hours they usher that group out





Spridell said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> It is also probably why there is an hour gap between slots.  They will use that hour to get people out.



They can refuse to allow anyone to enter a ride line or restaurant at a certain point at the end of your time frame.  Once you exit ride or restaurant they could be in position to politely facilitate you leaving, much like they do at a MK Party. They should be able to clear it in one hour and be ready for next group.

A @yulilin3 says, you can finish your meal or drinks.  But I still think they will lead you to finish and be gone by the next group or they would have to be organized in a way to prevent you from getting back on rides with the next group.


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think they will kick people out after the 2 hours, but I could be wrong





CAS239 said:


> I would think they have to. If not, it wouldn't be fair to the following time slots. I'm there 6-8pm and I'd be pretty mad if I got there and people from the 2-4 (or whichever other time it is) time slot were there. I'm thinking they give the passes out for that time frame, go in and see Pandora, then at the end of that two hours they usher that group out





yulilin3 said:


> or they could give tickets with ride times and attractions, like Na'vi River Journey from 2pm to 3pm and after that you are free to explore the rest of the land at your own pace.


Maybe they'll do it like Club Villain. You get a time slot to ride and then you are free to do what you want the rest of the time? 
I still can't imagine they'll let those that had the first time slot just stay as long as they want. it would stand to really skew crowds by end of the night


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I'm really curious to see how this all shakes out, and am anxious to hear reports!!

I'm trying to stay away from seeing too much so that we'll be surprised, but I'm anxious to hear peoples' bottom lines... I'm assuming thumbs up, but waiting to hear how enthusiastic that thumbs up is and whether people who DID NOT like the move are as enthusiastic as those who did. I'd suspect yes... fingers crossed...


----------



## Spaceguy55

I'm not sure if going in the 6-8 time slot will get you the full night time effect...the sunsets are after 8 during that time.


----------



## AngiTN

Spaceguy55 said:


> I'm not sure if going in the 6-8 time slot will get you the full night time effect...the sunsets are after 8 during that time.


It will not.


----------



## AngiTN

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> https://d23.com/d23-event/d23s-behi...fternoon-adventure-to-pandora-with-joe-rohde/
> 
> On May 19, a special 3 hour D23 tour offered of Pandora with Joe Rohde as your guide and then you get to go back during the 3-5pm window


Wow, that looks like an incredible experience. I'd do it if we weren't already planning a trip for Memorial Day.


----------



## JennLTX

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> https://d23.com/d23-event/d23s-behi...fternoon-adventure-to-pandora-with-joe-rohde/
> 
> On May 19, a special 3 hour D23 tour offered of Pandora with Joe Rohde as your guide and then you get to go back during the 3-5pm window


Oh, wow, I would PAY for that.  He's amazing.  

ETA I then saw the later post that you DO have to pay for that.  And I would.  And would create "Joe Rohde-ism Bingo" sheets for everyone.


----------



## mbh106

Has anyone had any problems booking FP due to the "select Disney resort" stipulation? Are there certain resorts to which the 60 day Avatar FP window doesn't apply?


----------



## AngiTN

mbh106 said:


> Has anyone had any problems booking FP due to the "select Disney resort" stipulation? *Are there certain resorts to which the 60 day Avatar FP window doesn't apply*?


Yes, but they are not any of the Disney owned resorts.

This clear it up? It's a great synopsis (another was posted in the thread elsewhere)
What does "select" mean? It means all Walt Disney World hotels that are usually part of the 60 Days FP and Extra Magic Hours promotion. If your hotel qualifies for any FP at 60 days and Extra Magic Hours, it qualifies for these special Late Extra Magic Hours and FP too!


----------



## mesaboy2

mbh106 said:


> Has anyone had any problems booking FP due to the "select Disney resort" stipulation? *Are there certain resorts to which the 60 day Avatar FP window doesn't apply?*



I don't know why there would be.


----------



## mbh106

AngiTN said:


> Yes, but they are not any of the Disney owned resorts.
> 
> This clear it up? It's a great synopsis (another was posted in the thread elsewhere)
> What does "select" mean? It means all Walt Disney World hotels that are usually part of the 60 Days FP and Extra Magic Hours promotion. If your hotel qualifies for any FP at 60 days and Extra Magic Hours, it qualifies for these special Late Extra Magic Hours and FP too!


Thanks for clearing that up!

I have another question. We're going for two weeks at the end of June, staying at a Disney resort and have annual passes. Once our 60 day window arrives, can we book FP for the entire two weeks, or just the first 10 days?


----------



## _Mickey_

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> https://d23.com/d23-event/d23s-behi...fternoon-adventure-to-pandora-with-joe-rohde/
> 
> On May 19, a special 3 hour D23 tour offered of Pandora with Joe Rohde as your guide and then you get to go back during the 3-5pm window



 Sorry off topic for just a sec here, do people think D23 Gold membership is worth getting? I've not really considered it before, but looking at the Joe Rohde event, I'm really tempted...


----------



## hiroMYhero

mbh106 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up!
> 
> I have another question. We're going for two weeks at the end of June, staying at a Disney resort and have annual passes. Once our 60 day window arrives, can we book FP for the entire two weeks, or just the first 10 days?


APs have been reporting 10 days - not sure if they need to be consecutive. Then, using a day of FPs and booking another day. 

You should choose your AK days and book FPs for those days first.


----------



## mbh106

hiroMYhero said:


> APs have been reporting 10 days - not sure if they need to be consecutive. Then, using a day of FPs and booking another day.
> 
> You should choose your AK days and book FPs for those days first.


Thank you!


----------



## AngiTN

mbh106 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up!
> 
> I have another question. We're going for two weeks at the end of June, staying at a Disney resort and have annual passes. Once our 60 day window arrives, can we book FP for the entire two weeks, or just the first 10 days?


yeah, I agree, you are limited to 10 days, since that's how it's set up. I wish they'd fix that to be length of resort stay, period. Not just to 10 days because that's how many days of tickets they sell in the US


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> yeah, I agree, you are limited to 10 days, since that's how it's set up. I wish they'd fix that to be length of resort stay, period. Not just to 10 days because that's how many days of tickets they sell in the US


Angi, is it 10 consecutive days or 10 of the onsite days?


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> Angi, is it 10 consecutive days or 10 of the onsite days?


That I don't know for certain. I think it's 10 days total, not necessarily consecutive.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Thanks, @AngiTN! APs and FPs for a long stay are like a mystery.


----------



## mrzrich

I am an AP holder, with 2 4 day weekends within the next 60 days, and MDE only allows 7 days of FP with my AP.


----------



## randumb0

i still would like to know why i dont get AP emails


----------



## gap2368

about the AP I have had 15 days of FP booked at one time ( was staying on site) and another time ( again staying on site) it only let me book 10.

I should add that the 15 days was 3 trips with in 60 days ( two 6 days and a 3 day trip)

the other one was 2 trips 6 days and then 5 days


----------



## AngiTN

mrzrich said:


> I am an AP holder, with 2 4 day weekends within the next 60 days, and MDE only allows 7 days of FP with my AP.


2 stays does complicate things. It's a glitch they can't seem to find a work around for.
2 stays within 60 days screws up the limit. It's like it won't see the 2nd stay or something.
I get and support their putting a 7 day limit on local guests. They really need to do something so that having an on site stay overrides all limits. 
I guess they just aren't going to fix it since it probably doesn't cause a problem for too many


----------



## Disney_Commando

Hi all,
I read through most of the 34 pages of this thread, but still have a question. Not sure if I missed the answer or it wasn't there. My family and I are going to be at Animal Kingdom on May 22, we are not DVC or AP and I know the new land doesn't officially open until the 27th, I am wondering though what the speculation might be on a soft public opening while we're there? I know WDW sometimes does this a week or so ahead but I'm not sure if it will still be the case with the DVC and AP previews. Any past precedence? Informed guesses?
Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Disney_Commando said:


> Hi all,
> I read through most of the 34 pages of this thread, but still have a question. Not sure if I missed the answer or it wasn't there. My family and I are going to be at Animal Kingdom on May 22, we are not DVC or AP and I know the new land doesn't officially open until the 27th, I am wondering though what the speculation might be on a soft public opening while we're there? I know WDW sometimes does this a week or so ahead but I'm not sure if it will still be the case with the DVC and AP previews. Any past precedence? Informed guesses?
> Thanks!


Pages 31-32 have the most recent discussion of CM, AP, and DVC Previews leading up to Media Events and the unknown possibility of soft openings.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

We have APs and stay onsite, and our longer trip each year is 10-13 days. I've been able to book a max of 10 days of FP at the 60-day window.

-------

ETA: You know what, I think I might have to take that back! I was just looking back through my notes, and the 13-day trip was when FP+ had just started, and then I was able to book only up to 10.

BUT... *last time we stayed 11 nights, 12 days (last Aug), I was able to book ENTIRE LENGTH OF STAY. *

You can see why I take notes...


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We have APs and stay onsite, and our longer trip each year is 10-13 days. I've been able to book a max of 10 days of FP at the 60-day window.


Thanks! So AP restrictions override FPs for length of stay.


----------



## CAS239

Disney_Commando said:


> Hi all,
> I read through most of the 34 pages of this thread, but still have a question. Not sure if I missed the answer or it wasn't there. My family and I are going to be at Animal Kingdom on May 22, we are not DVC or AP and I know the new land doesn't officially open until the 27th, I am wondering though what the speculation might be on a soft public opening while we're there? I know WDW sometimes does this a week or so ahead but I'm not sure if it will still be the case with the DVC and AP previews. Any past precedence? Informed guesses?
> Thanks!



Not likely, but you never know


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks! So AP restrictions override FPs for length of stay. I know @mesaboy2 will be interested in this.


You know what, I think I might have to take that back! I was just looking back through my notes, and the 13-day trip was when FP+ had just started, and then I was able to book only up to 10.

BUT... *last time we stayed 11 nights, 12 days (last Aug), I was able to book ENTIRE LENGTH OF STAY.*

You can see why I take notes...


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> You know what, I think I might have to take that back! I was just looking back through my notes, and the 13-day trip was when FP+ had just started, and then I was able to book only up to 10.
> 
> BUT... last time we stayed 11 nights, 12 days (last Aug), I was able to book ENTIRE LENGTH OF STAY.
> 
> You can see why I take notes...


Thanks! Great note-taking... so confirming length of stay. 

@mbh106 - Book FPs for your length of stay.


----------



## HydroGuy

_Mickey_ said:


> Sorry off topic for just a sec here, do people think D23 Gold membership is worth getting? I've not really considered it before, but looking at the Joe Rohde event, I'm really tempted...


To some degree it depends where you live. I live in Colorado so I do not get easy access to many of the events. I agree about the Joe Rohde event. I would love, love, love to do that. But I already am locked into May 24-31.

As for D23 Gold, I have had that since 2010. I have gone to 3 of the 4 D23 Expos and I plan to continue going to those so I will keep the Gold membership.

I have done one other type of D23 event which was a tour of the Disney studios in Burbank and that was very cool.

And I do read the quarterly publications which are well done. So I get value for that.

Finally, there are news and background items on the D23 website that are also interesting. I find myself reading those at least once a week.

Altogether, worth it for me. Hope that helps.


----------



## AngiTN

HydroGuy said:


> To some degree it depends where you live. I live in Colorado so I do not get easy access to many of the events. I agree about the Joe Rohde event. I would love, love, love to do that. But I already am locked into May 24-31.
> 
> As for D23 Gold, I have had that since 2010. I have gone to 3 of the 4 D23 Expos and I plan to continue going to those so I will keep the Gold membership.
> 
> I have done one other type of D23 event which was a tour of the Disney studios in Burbank and that was very cool.
> 
> And I do read the quarterly publications which are well done. So I get value for that.
> 
> Finally, there are news and background items on the D23 website that are also interesting. I find myself reading those at least once a week.
> 
> Altogether, worth it for me. Hope that helps.


Sold me on it, even though I can't imagine I'd ever get to an Expo.


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks! Great note-taking... so confirming length of stay.
> 
> @mbh106 - Book FPs for your length of stay.


Just don't book 2 stays. That's where I've been hit with it. If you have 2 stays of 5 days each you can book 7 FP total. At least that is what happened to us last Oct (we had a Nov stay too)
I'll find out tomorrow when our window opens for our May trip. I've got 4 days booked for our April trip. I expect I can only book 3 days for May so I'll book the AK days
Though the way they change things I never assume, I always try. Worse it can tell me is I can't book any additional FP


----------



## Ferrentinos

So we are planning 2 trips right now - the first we will be there May 1-2 - that is mostly to see F&G and see Wishes one last time - though I read on KtP site that there may be general soft openings of Pandora at that time - I'm not too hopeful for those - but thought it was interesting - 

Our second trip is the end of June/beginning of July - I see that the hours of AK have moved to 8am for all of our dates until July 5 - that day is scheduled AM EMH but the opening time is still 9am.  Do you guys think that July 5 and onward will also change to the 8am opening with 7am EMH when offered?  It won't change our plans at all - we are early birds - and honestly, I'd love the extra early morning hour - but wasn't sure if I should plan for it - what are your thoughts??


----------



## preemiemama

Piggybacking on this- we have a Tusker House breakfast on 7/3 at 8 am.  There is no option for an earlier time- but with the hours moving to an 8 am opening this is no longer PPO.  Will they open any earlier times?  Any advice on how to maximize the earlier opening while still enjoying the breakfast?


----------



## IrishNYC

preemiemama said:


> Piggybacking on this- we have a Tusker House breakfast on 7/3 at 8 am.  There is no option for an earlier time- but with the hours moving to an 8 am opening this is no longer PPO.  Will they open any earlier times?  Any advice on how to maximize the earlier opening while still enjoying the breakfast?


No, they will not open any earlier.


----------



## beesly

preemiemama said:


> Piggybacking on this- we have a Tusker House breakfast on 7/3 at 8 am.  There is no option for an earlier time- but with the hours moving to an 8 am opening this is no longer PPO.  Will they open any earlier times?  Any advice on how to maximize the earlier opening while still enjoying the breakfast?



I would try to move the breakfast to a later time. The only way you'll maximize your time with an early opening is to be touring the park during the earliest hours, not sitting down to eat. My family likes to grab something light at the resort that we can eat on the way to the bus stop, and then we sit down to eat somewhere between 10:30-12, depending on whether we want breakfast foods or lunch.


----------



## preemiemama

beesly said:


> I would try to move the breakfast to a later time. The only way you'll maximize your time with an early opening is to be touring the park during the earliest hours, not sitting down to eat. My family likes to grab something light at the resort that we can eat on the way to the bus stop, and then we sit down to eat somewhere between 10:30-12, depending on whether we want breakfast foods or lunch.


This is what I was thinking.  Now to convince the other 18 members of my family...


----------



## FastPasser

Animal Kingdom CMs will be among the first to experience Pandora, their previews will be on May 2-4.


----------



## bluefunnel

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks! Great note-taking... so confirming length of stay.
> 
> @mbh106 - Book FPs for your length of stay.



Just to second that confirmation, I currently have 12 days of FP booked for an upcoming 17 day on site stay with my AP.

For some reason I did not get the Pandora email but  I am so glad my wife did. She gets all of the promotional stuff.


----------



## FireflyTrance

I was just checking and there is still a lot of FP+ availability for both Avatar rides on May 27th. I'm hoping this is a sign that both rides have a large hourly capacity and the wait situation might not be as bad as it was with FEA.


----------



## maryj11

FireflyTrance said:


> I was just checking and there is still a lot of FP+ availability for both Avatar rides on May 27th. I'm hoping this is a sign that both rides have a large hourly capacity and the wait situation might not be as bad as it was with FEA.


Or people do not know about them yet.


----------



## mrzrich

FireflyTrance said:


> I was just checking and there is still a lot of FP+ availability for both Avatar rides on May 27th. I'm hoping this is a sign that both rides have a large hourly capacity and the wait situation might not be as bad as it was with FEA.





maryj11 said:


> Or people do not know about them yet.



Also the FP booking window has not yet opened for people arriving on 5/25, 5/26, or 5/27


----------



## gap2368

FireflyTrance said:


> I was just checking and there is still a lot of FP+ availability for both Avatar rides on May 27th. I'm hoping this is a sign that both rides have a large hourly capacity and the wait situation might not be as bad as it was with FEA.


I can book Monday


----------



## mbh106

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks! Great note-taking... so confirming length of stay.
> 
> @mbh106 - Book FPs for your length of stay.



Great! Thank you all!


----------



## emi6891

So I thought I understood all about FP booking, but am now really confused since I was able to book fastpasses that I didn't think I would be able to.
AP, visiting May 6-8, staying on-site the 7th; had FP booked for that trip since 60 day window opened. Since we got the AP preview for Pandora for May 22nd, going back for that, but not staying on-site. I was just able to book fastpasses for that second weekend (and could book up to 05/24; 60 days from today). How is that possible without a 2nd onsite reservation for the May 22nd trip? I thought that I would only be able to book 30 days out for that trip. Definitely not complaining that I was able to book and I'm glad that I got the FP and times I wanted, just confused how it is possible and worried that if it's a glitch, they'll get taken away or lost. Hoping you FP geniuses can ease my worries and maybe teach me something I don't know about FP.


----------



## disneyfan314

mrzrich said:


> Also the FP booking window has not yet opened for people arriving on 5/25, 5/26, or 5/27



We are arriving on 5/30 and can pick FP on Friday. I'm watching these reports closely to see if I'll have a chance to still get FP on 5/30 and 5/31.


----------



## CAS239

emi6891 said:


> So I thought I understood all about FP booking, but am now really confused since I was able to book fastpasses that I didn't think I would be able to.
> AP, visiting May 6-8, staying on-site the 7th; had FP booked for that trip since 60 day window opened. Since we got the AP preview for Pandora for May 22nd, going back for that, but not staying on-site. I was just able to book fastpasses for that second weekend (and could book up to 05/24; 60 days from today). How is that possible without a 2nd onsite reservation for the May 22nd trip? I thought that I would only be able to book 30 days out for that trip. Definitely not complaining that I was able to book and I'm glad that I got the FP and times I wanted, just confused how it is possible and worried that if it's a glitch, they'll get taken away or lost. Hoping you FP geniuses can ease my worries and maybe teach me something I don't know about FP.



Being that you have an onsite stay it opened your window so you can book 60 days in advance.

You can have up to 7 days of fast passes and since you only booked 3 for early May but still have an onsite stay linked, your calendar is still open and can allow you 4 more days. Which is why you can see exactly 60 days out

AP and onsite stays are weird in the system. Also, if an AP has someone on their friends list with an onsite stay, the calendar will also open up for any other AP's linked at 60 days as well, with or without an onsite stay for them self


----------



## Tia1977

Tia1977 said:


> We're going 6/2-6/10, our AK day is 6/4. We're planning on staying as late as it's comfortable for us to get a "feel"  that night before planning more nights to hop over. Not to ride, but to hang out if not too crazy chaotic. It's encouraging the Tree of Life will continue during that time. Hopefully means a big enough area to be busy but not "omg"!?? With us arriving so soon after opening, I'll be SUPER interested to hear DIS feedback on others pm EMH experiences. For those going the opening week, oh please oh please fill the rest of us in



Hey peeps! Just posted this on a thread for Pandora EMH's. Then realized I'm more likely to see opening week feedback on this thread instead. I'll be stalking lol, and would be deeply grateful for any opening week pm EMH feedback. It's always a lil awkward when your stay falls so closely after an opening like this. It reduces the amount of time you have to stalk and plan ha


----------



## rteetz

I am seeing on Facebook that Disney is sending out Flyers/Pamphlets with Pandora info to guests with upcoming trips. They really are pushing this unlike anything I have ever seen before.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyfan314 said:


> We are arriving on 5/30 and can pick FP on Friday. I'm watching these reports closely to see if I'll have a chance to still get FP on 5/30 and 5/31.



I'm doing the same - though I am waiting for Saturday to be able to book for the 31st (my first day).  Trying to gauge which of the two rides I should get FP for and which better to do standby (obviously I will take what I can get, but if I have the option)


----------



## maryj11

rteetz said:


> I am seeing on Facebook that Disney is sending out Flyers/Pamphlets with Pandora info to guests with upcoming trips. They really are pushing this unlike anything I have ever seen before.


 I guess they want it super crowded.


----------



## AngiTN

maryj11 said:


> Or people do not know about them yet.


Sort of hard to not know about them. When you go to book your FP they are right there are the top of the AK page


----------



## runwad

rteetz said:


> I am seeing on Facebook that Disney is sending out Flyers/Pamphlets with Pandora info to guests with upcoming trips. They really are pushing this unlike anything I have ever seen before.



Yep got mine on Friday.


----------



## Lesverts

Does anyone else fell bad for the Animal Kingdom Cast Members? In a 4 day period the park is going to be open for 70 hours. And I bet you they have not hired and trained nearly enough CM to handle that.


----------



## CAS239

Lesverts said:


> Does anyone else fell bad for the Animal Kingdom Cast Members? In a 4 day period the park is going to be open for 70 hours. And I bet you they have not hired and trained nearly enough CM to handle that.



No not at all. They have plenty of staff and I'm sure plenty of people willing to get overtime for more pay. And I know if I was a Disney CM I'd want to be working in Pandora as it being a new land and just opening


----------



## GADisneyDad14

rteetz said:


> I am seeing on Facebook that Disney is sending out Flyers/Pamphlets with Pandora info to guests with upcoming trips. They really are pushing this unlike anything I have ever seen before.



Yep - got this in the mail yesterday....


----------



## preemiemama

Looking for educated opinions here, do we think that AM (rope drop) is better to try and ride FOP/ FP+ NRJ?  Hoping more people will come at night so the AM hours will be better for those of us just looking to ride the 2 rides.  Wondering what others on here think?


----------



## abnihon

What do we think odds are of soft opening May 4th?


----------



## twebber55

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yep - got this in the mail yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 227598 View attachment 227599 View attachment 227600 View attachment 227601


if you dont mind me asking when is your trip?


----------



## Tia1977

preemiemama said:


> Looking for educated opinions here, do we think that AM (rope drop) is better to try and ride FOP/ FP+ NRJ?  Hoping more people will come at night so the AM hours will be better for those of us just looking to ride the 2 rides.  Wondering what others on here think?



I most definitely think so! Even those who are well informed and plan on getting there early will find it difficult to actually rise & bus over there in time. They might be close after normal RD, but not in time to be at the front of the line for the Pandora AM EMH. Then you'll have night owls like us who will still be purposely snoozing away lol


----------



## AngiTN

Lesverts said:


> Does anyone else fell bad for the Animal Kingdom Cast Members? In a 4 day period the park is going to be open for 70 hours. And I bet you they have not hired and trained nearly enough CM to handle that.


Disney employees aren't indentured servants. They work voluntarily, as in, not forced to be there. So no, I'm not worried about them, not at all.


----------



## dclpluto

Lesverts said:


> Does anyone else fell bad for the Animal Kingdom Cast Members? In a 4 day period the park is going to be open for 70 hours. And I bet you they have not hired and trained nearly enough CM to handle that.



Nope. I'm sure a lot of them could use the extra $. Most of them probably are hourly so time and a half after 40.


----------



## Accident

If anyone missed the AP pandora preview slots and never got an email, get on the phone and complain your *** off, they do still have slots and they just gave me a 5-8 on may 14th.    I got in via complaining to executives that disney is incompetent when it comes to communicating with all AP holders and I never get email and never get emails so I have a large audience of people around disney trying to sort out where it's broken but guest relations called me back to make sure I got a chance to see pandora during the preview..


----------



## Tia1977

Along the lines of educated opinion, I have one I've been trying to wrap my brain around. Difficult to pick FP's for rides not in operation yet, with no traffic flow data...

My FP window for our 6/4 AK day opens in 8 days. We're night owls who go against most advice to arrive around 12 and close the parks down. I hope to FP one of the rides (Banchee ride, but will take the boat ride if Banchee MIA for the time slots I want- we're not attempting to standby the other ride) & def soak in the Pandora atmosphere. AK has LONG been my personal fave, & highly underrated in my opinion!! Asia & Africa have been my fave WDW spots ever! I'm 100% sure Pandora might top them from now on!

Knowing how long even FP lines can get for E Tickets (and man, esp 1wk after opening!), do any of you think there would be a difference in the time slots from 12-3ish? Or, pretty much the same given a typical "busy" time chunk of the day? And, what's your educated best guess for the FP wait time on the Banchee ride during that busy time of day?

I don't want a Pandora time slot later than 3ish just in case (lol pipe dream w/the AK focus prolly) we could secure add'l EE FP's after our 1st 3. (Plus we have a 5:30 TH RoL package ADR).


----------



## abnihon

We come back May 9th and are going again in late July.
Is it crazy I'm considering going Memorial Day week for 3 nights just for Pandora?  Lol.
We have APs and live 6 hours away.


----------



## CAS239

abnihon said:


> What do we think odds are of soft opening May 4th?



Highly unlikely. I doubt they'll do any other openings outside of CM preview, Media preview, and AP/DVC preview


----------



## CAS239

Still no AP email. I got my Pandora confirmation page and screenshot it but 48+ hours later still no email.

Disney really needs to improve their email system


----------



## GADisneyDad14

abnihon said:


> We come back May 9th and are going again in late July.
> Is it crazy I'm considering going Memorial Day week for 3 nights just for Pandora?  Lol.
> We have APs and live 6 hours away.



Definitely not crazy.  I'm going in April and probably again sometime this summer depending on AP rates.  Just booked a one night stay in May for the sole purpose of the AP preview.  So yeah, if you're crazy, then I'm crazy too.


----------



## gap2368

For those wondering about FP for the rides 

I just booked mine and for the river ride they had FP starting at 2:45 ) and there was a good number of times still opened for after this time

the flight one earliest was 4:30 and still some times after. but there are still times for both more for the river one then the flight one for sure.

just wish I know my FP window opened today I would have liked an earlier time but oh well


----------



## gap2368

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Definitely not crazy.  I'm going in April and probably again sometime this summer depending on AP rates.  Just booked a one night stay in May for the sole purpose of the AP preview.  So yeah, if you're crazy, then I'm crazy too.


 count me in the crazy bunch going the end of April, opening weekend and then the 20 for AP preview. GladeI am not the only crazy one on here, great to have the company


----------



## Tia1977

gap2368 said:


> For those wondering about FP for the rides
> 
> I just booked mine and for the river ride they had FP starting at 2:45 ) and there was a good number of times still opened for after this time
> 
> the flight one earliest was 4:30 and still some times after. but there are still times for both more for the river one then the flight one for sure.
> 
> just wish I know my FP window opened today I would have liked an earlier time but oh well



Thank you!!!! Good to know for mine 8 days away. I'm picky on the times I want. Means a super early alarm to get "Disney" in before work...priorities


----------



## DizDaD7

abnihon said:


> We come back May 9th and are going again in late July.
> *Is it crazy I'm considering going Memorial Day week for 3 nights just for Pandora?*  Lol.
> We have APs and live 6 hours away.



Uhm,....NO!!  LoL


----------



## Tia1977

abnihon said:


> We come back May 9th and are going again in late July.
> Is it crazy I'm considering going Memorial Day week for 3 nights just for Pandora?  Lol.
> We have APs and live 6 hours away.



Heck no! If we lived closer (we're 12 hrs away), I'd sneak in another AP trip as well! Even on a crowded weekend, just to enjoy the atmosphere if nothing else! Early June is our last AP trip before ours expires and we're not renewing...I'm already in mourning for our August expiration  Do the extra trip for us and let us live vicariously through y'all lol


----------



## abnihon

You guys are a terrible influence!  Lol.

Just booked AKL May 28-31!

Fastpass Day is Wednesday!!!
Will do one AK day with my son and do the boat ride and then the other day will send DS to Simba's Cubhouse so I can do the flight ride (he's too short..)


----------



## abnihon

gap2368 said:


> For those wondering about FP for the rides
> 
> I just booked mine and for the river ride they had FP starting at 2:45 ) and there was a good number of times still opened for after this time
> 
> the flight one earliest was 4:30 and still some times after. but there are still times for both more for the river one then the flight one for sure.
> 
> just wish I know my FP window opened today I would have liked an earlier time but oh well



Is this for the 27th?


----------



## FastPasser

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Definitely not crazy.


Uhh, not so fast.


GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just booked a one night stay in May for the sole purpose of the AP preview. So yeah, if you're crazy, then I'm crazy too.


Ok, so we're in agreement, your both a little nutz.


----------



## aimee11621

Hope to go in June. Florida resident here. Soo excited to be back on the dis.


----------



## CarolynFH

abnihon said:


> We come back May 9th and are going again in late July.
> Is it crazy I'm considering going Memorial Day week for 3 nights just for Pandora?  Lol.
> We have APs and live 6 hours away.



We live 16 hours (or 2 1/2 hours by air $$) away, and as soon as DH found out about the AP previews, he got online, registered us for the 19th, and THEN started looking for place to stay, etc.  Out of DVC points again, so we'll be at Pop (where we enjoyed staying March 2016 when we made a special trip for a DVC event at MK) for 5 nights!


----------



## PuppyJonathan

With the AP previews being around the middle of may, does this eliminate the possibilities of softs during this time?


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

gap2368 said:


> For those wondering about FP for the rides
> 
> I just booked mine and for the river ride they had FP starting at 2:45 ) and there was a good number of times still opened for after this time
> 
> the flight one earliest was 4:30 and still some times after. but there are still times for both more for the river one then the flight one for sure.
> 
> just wish I know my FP window opened today I would have liked an earlier time but oh well



My experience was that FPPs weren't exactly when I wanted them upon first reserving my FPPs before the crack of dawn.  I have since been able to change times and get everything I wanted, including during opening weekend at Pandora.  I don't know if I got lucky due to others rearranging their plans or if FPPs are becoming available slowly so that not all early ones are gone immediately...
Just FYI to provide hope for those who have upcoming FPP windows.


----------



## Adreana

What are the fast passes looking like for the 27th? I make my fast passes tomorrow morning so I'm hoping I can come up with a plan for my days.


----------



## CAS239

PuppyJonathan said:


> With the AP previews being around the middle of may, does this eliminate the possibilities of softs during this time?



You never know, but with them doing CM previews, Media previews, and over a week of AP/DVC previews, I highly doubt they'll do any further soft openings. This is already way more previews than what they did for 7dmt and FEA


----------



## PuppyJonathan

CAS239 said:


> You never know, but with them doing CM previews, Media previews, and over a week of AP/DVC previews, I highly doubt they'll do any further soft openings. This is already way more previews than what they did for 7dmt and FEA


 Shame. My plan is to go to AK during my trip on the 17th and I was really hoping it would be in softs 10 days before. I might be wrong but I can still hope


----------



## SpaceSquirrel

following


----------



## hiroMYhero

PuppyJonathan said:


> Shame. My plan is to go to AK during my trip on the 17th and I was really hoping it would be in softs 10 days before. I might be wrong but I can still hope


You can always hope. 

Disney won't want to mess with the "exclusivity" of the AP and DVC trials. It's what is increasing the hotel occupancy rates for the time period leading up to the Grand Opening. They need to carry-over that momentum into the Summer as Summer projections also appear to be down - the reason for the big Pandora push.


----------



## Wendy12

Adreana said:


> What are the fast passes looking like for the 27th? I make my fast passes tomorrow morning so I'm hoping I can come up with a plan for my days.



Just checked for a party of 4. Openings available 4:00-9:00 for Flight of Passage and 1:00-9:00 for River Journey.


----------



## emi6891

abnihon said:


> We come back May 9th and are going again in late July.
> Is it crazy I'm considering going Memorial Day week for 3 nights just for Pandora?  Lol.
> We have APs and live 6 hours away.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Definitely not crazy.  I'm going in April and probably again sometime this summer depending on AP rates.  Just booked a one night stay in May for the sole purpose of the AP preview.  So yeah, if you're crazy, then I'm crazy too.



Join the club, I think just being on these boards indicates a level of Disney love that some would consider crazy.  Two trips separated by 2 weeks for me to do AP preview, but how many chances do you get to visit a place like this before it gets crazy crowded? I still remember the amazing trip we had in 1998, when we did an AP preview of Animal Kingdom before it opened.


----------



## Alli76

My trip is planned for the end of august...so still pretty far from even FP day... assuming they are back to a "regular" EMH, do you think it is a safe assumption that both pandora rides will be open during EMH?


----------



## runwad

twebber55 said:


> if you dont mind me asking when is your trip?



Not who you asked but I got one too and our trip is May 27-June 3rd.


----------



## abnihon

Wendy12 said:


> Just checked for a party of 4. Openings available 4:00-9:00 for Flight of Passage and 1:00-9:00 for River Journey.



Hmm are there no FP past 9 even though regular close is 11?

How are the 29th and 30th looking?


----------



## SpaceSquirrel

Has AK started using the same tiered FP system as Epcot?


----------



## IrishNYC

SpaceSquirrel said:


> Has AK started using the same tiered FP system as Epcot?


Yes. Tier 1 consists of the two Pandora rides, you may choose one. Tier 2 is everything else.


----------



## AngiTN

W


SpaceSquirrel said:


> Has AK started using the same tiered FP system as Epcot?


Both of the Pandora rides are in a tier together, so you can pick 1 per day as one of your initial 3 FP. All the remaining rides at AK are in the other tier


----------



## CAS239

SpaceSquirrel said:


> Has AK started using the same tiered FP system as Epcot?



No not necessarily. It's not like Epcot and HS.

Tier 1: Both Pandora rides
Tier 2: all the other rides

So it's tiered so that you can't FP both Pandora rides


----------



## AngiTN

FP availability info
Still looking very plentiful.
We arrive on 5/25, I got on to book Pandora FP yesterday morning, about 9:30. Booking for 3 
All time slots were available on both the days I am looking at for AK, 30th and 31st.
I just went in to check to see if I could change any and for both FP on both days there are times for all day. 
So far, I'm going to guess that folks aren't going to struggle getting FP for these rides. Not like with FEA or 7DMT at least. 
Though I do think this will change at some point and they should get harder to get.


----------



## SpaceSquirrel

thank you for the hope!


----------



## CAS239

I better be able to get FP's 30 days out for opening day!


----------



## SpaceSquirrel

Is the Flight of Passage ride expected to be similar to Soarin'?  Which ride is most anticipated FOP or NRJ?  
Am I understand correctly that Pandora World will have just the two rides?


----------



## runwad

AngiTN said:


> FP availability info
> Still looking very plentiful.
> We arrive on 5/25, I got on to book Pandora FP yesterday morning, about 9:30. Booking for 3
> All time slots were available on both the days I am looking at for AK, 30th and 31st.
> I just went in to check to see if I could change any and for both FP on both days there are times for all day.
> So far, I'm going to guess that folks aren't going to struggle getting FP for these rides. Not like with FEA or 7DMT at least.
> Though I do think this will change at some point and they should get harder to get.



Angi how late are you showing the last fp time for the Banshee ride? We're going to be there on the 29th. Thanks


----------



## AngiTN

CAS239 said:


> I better be able to get FP's 30 days out for opening day!


I just checked for 1 and there are not tons right now. Several evening slots for the Flight ride and late afternoon and evening for Boat ride. No morning for either


----------



## AngiTN

runwad said:


> Angi how late are you showing the last fp time for the Banshee ride? We're going to be there on the 29th. Thanks


7:45/8:00 for both on both days. The only day I see any FP for later than 7:45/8:00 is the 27th. They go till 9:00/9:30 on the 27th


----------



## CAS239

AngiTN said:


> I just checked for 1 and there are not tons right now. Several evening slots for the Flight ride and late afternoon and evening for Boat ride. No morning for either



I'm hoping Disney has held some back and will release more opening day FP's at 30 day mark


----------



## gap2368

abnihon said:


> Is this for the 27th?


yes this is for opening day


----------



## Spacecow

I'm hoping it wont be too much of a trouble to get FPs for my trip. Our dates are May 29-June 4 and I don't have a firm plan yet for what day we're going to AK. There's only two of us, if that makes a difference. Are there fast passes available during the evening extra magic hour?


----------



## ArielSRL

AngiTN said:


> 7:45/8:00 for both on both days. The only day I see any FP for later than 7:45/8:00 is the 27th. They go till 9:00/9:30 on the 27th


Are those the start times or the end times of the FP? I could deal with 8 as the start time but not the end time as I was planning a night back to AK to get that and a dusk Safari done. I might need to make a contingent plan.


----------



## KKB

Ok, late to the party here...
1-Any word on which attraction is "better"?
2-I can book FPPs Thursday...but we arrive 5/25 & depart 6/4. We have 1 night onsite 5/29, hoping to take advantage of late EMH for Pandora that night. Do u think EMH will be more manageable than daytime hours?
Thanks!


----------



## Katers

Hi! I just wanted to let everyone know that availability is better than I anticipated...at least for my dates. I check in on May 25 and I booked 9 fast passes for FOP this morning for Tuesday, May 30. I just checked again and pretended to want to change the time of my fastpasses and there was still availibility for 9 fastpasses at any time during that day. I thought that might be interesting info to some of you.


----------



## Amy M

Katers said:


> Hi! I just wanted to let everyone know that availability is better than I anticipated...at least for my dates. I check in on May 25 and I booked 9 fast passes for FOP this morning for Tuesday, May 30. I just checked again and pretended to want to change the time of my fastpasses and there was still availibility for 9 fastpasses at any time during that day. I thought that might be interesting info to some of you.


Good to know.  I am booking for 10 people.  My booking opens up on April 4.  Question about booking for that many people, will I be the only one able to make changes if I book for everyone in my party?  Is this the easiest way to keep our group together, or should I have each family book their own?  This is my first trip with a large group.  In the past it has just been my family of 4.


----------



## cigar95

CAS239 said:


> You never know, but with them doing CM previews, Media previews, and over a week of AP/DVC previews, I highly doubt they'll do any further soft openings. This is already way more previews than what they did for 7dmt and FEA


The best opportunity for a general soft opening would seem to be one or two of the days of the media events. Those don't figure to be all day in Pandora, which would then give time for a general opening.

I'm still looking to find out what's going on for 22-24 April, which were original projections (as recently as last week) for DVC/passholder previews.


----------



## abnihon

Ok I know this is kind of cheating....but I just did a little experiment..
We check in on May 28th and are going to AK on the 29th and 30th.
I booked a room at another resort for May 25th-28th to see FP availability.  Seems pretty open for the 29th and 30th!
I canceled the room but it seems to be letting me keep the fastpasses.
It even let me modify them.


----------



## SpaceSquirrel

But won't that link your FP to tickets you'll be canceling?


----------



## abnihon

Just something to keep in mind for those concerned about getting FP for opening day 30 days out...


----------



## SpaceSquirrel

abnihon said:


> Ok maybe this is cheating.... but I just did a little experiment....
> We check in on May 28 and want to do Pandora on the 29th and 30th.
> I made a new reservation from the 25th-28th to check FP availability for the 29th and 30th (which is pretty good!)
> I canceled the room but it appears to be keeping my fastpasses.
> It even let me modify them.
> 
> Just something to keep in mind for those concerned about getting FP for opening day 30 days out...



But won't that link your FP to tickets you've canceled?


----------



## abnihon

SpaceSquirrel said:


> But won't that link your FP to tickets you've canceled?



I have annual passes.
So the reservation I canceled was just a room.


----------



## hiroMYhero

abnihon said:


> Ok I know this isn't kind of cheating....but I just did a little experiment..
> We check in on May 28th and are going to AK on the 29th and 30th.
> I booked a room at another resort for May 25th-28th to see FP availability.  Seems pretty open for the 29th and 30th!
> I canceled the room but it seems to be letting me keep the fastpasses.
> It even let me modify them.


You'll be able to keep them based on your true onsite stay. 

Onsite stay to onsite stay opens all the FP booking windows for the complete stay. I don't think you're the first person in this thread to manipulate your FP window to book Pandora.


----------



## SpaceSquirrel

abnihon said:


> I have annual passes.
> So the reservation I canceled was just a room.


Gotcha. 
We'll be coming directly off a 7 night fantasy sailing.  I wish they'd count those days as resort reservations so we could go ahead and book FP.


----------



## mesaboy2

CAS239 said:


> I'm hoping Disney has held some back and will release more opening day FP's at 30 day mark



There is no evidence they have ever done this before.


----------



## Farps

CAS239 said:


> I'm hoping Disney has held some back and will release more opening day FP's at 30 day mark



 I definitely believe that Disney does not release everything all at once, whether it be FP, Free Dining, Room Discounts etc. Wishing you luck ...


----------



## mesaboy2

Farps said:


> I definitely believe that Disney does not release everything all at once, whether it be FP, Free Dining, Room Discounts etc. Wishing you luck ...



I've watched how FPs work closely for years (sadly).  Just sayin'.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Not sure what this means now but I just went to my FP login and this came up, this is the page for AP sign up that I first saw the night before it was announced and then used the next morning to get mine...maybe they are releasing some more? It has been saying this event is full lately.





*The Wait Is Almost Over!*
Thank you for your patience. Please keep this page open, as you will lose your place in line if you close or refresh this page.

Your approximate wait time: 2 minutes.


Help & Guest Services
Site Map
Terms of Use
Legal Notices
Privacy Policy
Your California Privacy Rights
Children's Online Privacy Policy
Interest-Based Ads
About Disney
©Disney. All rights reserved.


----------



## cigar95

hiroMYhero said:


> You'll be able to keep them based on your true onsite stay.


Once the room is cancelled, don't those "orphaned" fast passes disappear after about 24 hours? The window for the "real" stay won't yet be open at that point, so aren't the FP "in jeopardy"?  
(I did read the entire FP FAQ thread, but that doesn't mean I still remember all the obscure permutations!)


----------



## abnihon

cigar95 said:


> Once the room is cancelled, don't those "orphaned" fast passes disappear after about 24 hours? The window for the "real" stay won't yet be open at that point, so aren't the FP "in jeopardy"?
> (I did read the entire FP FAQ thread, but that doesn't mean I still remember all the obscure permutations!)



I'm wondering that too..
I'll still sign in Wednesday AM (which is my FP day) and maybe make new ones if available at the times I want to be safe!
I'm trying for evenings and there were lots available so there should still be availability.


----------



## jpeden

abnihon said:


> We come back May 9th and are going again in late July.
> Is it crazy I'm considering going Memorial Day week for 3 nights just for Pandora?  Lol.
> We have APs and live 6 hours away.



Not crazy. My wife and I have AP's, live seven hours away, and are doing this exact thing.


----------



## CAS239

Spaceguy55 said:


> Not sure what this means now but I just went to my FP login and this came up, this is the page for AP sign up that I first saw the night before it was announced and then used the next morning to get mine...maybe they are releasing some more? It has been saying this event is full lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Wait Is Almost Over!*
> Thank you for your patience. Please keep this page open, as you will lose your place in line if you close or refresh this page.
> 
> Your approximate wait time: 2 minutes.
> 
> 
> Help & Guest Services
> Site Map
> Terms of Use
> Legal Notices
> Privacy Policy
> Your California Privacy Rights
> Children's Online Privacy Policy
> Interest-Based Ads
> About Disney
> ©Disney. All rights reserved.



It's said that since the day they came out. After it was posted on here it was full my wife say her email invite and I said to just click it and see what happens. It showed the same thing and said wait was 2 min, don't refresh, etc.. Then after about 10 seconds loaded and said it's full


----------



## hiroMYhero

cigar95 said:


> Once the room is cancelled, don't those "orphaned" fast passes disappear after about 24 hours? The window for the "real" stay won't yet be open at that point, so aren't the FP "in jeopardy"?
> (I did read the entire FP FAQ thread, but that doesn't mean I still remember all the obscure permutations!)


FPs disappear when ticket entitlements don't match up. FPs remain when onsite is cancelled unless APs act differently. Really, most people keep that onsite room until their real window opens.


----------



## Katers

Amy M said:


> Good to know.  I am booking for 10 people.  My booking opens up on April 4.  Question about booking for that many people, will I be the only one able to make changes if I book for everyone in my party?  Is this the easiest way to keep our group together, or should I have each family book their own?  This is my first trip with a large group.  In the past it has just been my family of 4.



I believe anyone can make changes but I'm not 100% sure about that. It is definitely the easiest way to keep your party together. We travel with my SIL and her family every time. Make sure you link all reservations to your account so that all their fastpasses open up for you to manage. Just click on link a reservation in MDE and enter their confirmation number and last name. You should then be able to see their room reservations and tickets as well as your family's. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## AngiTN

Spacecow said:


> I'm hoping it wont be too much of a trouble to get FPs for my trip. Our dates are May 29-June 4 and I don't have a firm plan yet for what day we're going to AK. There's only two of us, if that makes a difference. Are there fast passes available during the evening extra magic hour?



No, There are never FP for EMH times



ArielSRL said:


> Are those the start times or the end times of the FP? I could deal with 8 as the start time but not the end time as I was planning a night back to AK to get that and a dusk Safari done. I might need to make a contingent plan.


Start times



Spaceguy55 said:


> Not sure what this means now but I just went to my FP login and this came up, this is the page for AP sign up that I first saw the night before it was announced and then used the next morning to get mine...maybe they are releasing some more? It has been saying this event is full lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Wait Is Almost Over!*
> Thank you for your patience. Please keep this page open, as you will lose your place in line if you close or refresh this page.
> 
> Your approximate wait time: 2 minutes.
> 
> 
> Help & Guest Services
> Site Map
> Terms of Use
> Legal Notices
> Privacy Policy
> Your California Privacy Rights
> Children's Online Privacy Policy
> Interest-Based Ads
> About Disney
> ©Disney. All rights reserved.


I've seen that, doesn't really mean anything, it clicked on to the FP screen after a few moments



cigar95 said:


> Once the room is cancelled, don't those "orphaned" fast passes disappear after about 24 hours? The window for the "real" stay won't yet be open at that point, so aren't the FP "in jeopardy"?
> (I did read the entire FP FAQ thread, but that doesn't mean I still remember all the obscure permutations!)


No, because FP are not tied to rooms, they are tied to tickets. Rooms open the ability to book but in order to book you need tickets. So as long as you have tickets, you keep your FP


----------



## AngiTN

Farps said:


> I definitely believe that Disney does not release everything all at once, whether it be FP, Free Dining, Room Discounts etc. Wishing you luck ...


No signs to indicate they've ever done this. I believe it's been confirmed by Disney many times that they do not hold back FP for 30 days or same day.


----------



## mesaboy2

AngiTN said:


> No signs to indicate they've ever done this. I believe it's been confirmed by Disney many times that they do not hold back FP for 30 days or same day.



Disney has never confirmed squat as far as I know.  There simply has never been a pattern of FPs opening at anything other than 60 days.


----------



## AngiTN

mesaboy2 said:


> Disney has never confirmed squat as far as I know.  There simply has never been a pattern of FPs opening at anything other than 60 days.


Ah, my bad. Thanks.


----------



## btr2trvl

I couldn't find a post about this so I apologize if it has been said before.  Yesterday I got a special Pandora mailing in the mailbox telling me to take advantage of "Extra" Extra Magic Hours that just Pandora will be open every night from 5/27 to 7/4 between 11pm and 1 am for all WDW Resort guests.


----------



## rteetz

btr2trvl said:


> I couldn't find a post about this so I apologize if it has been said before.  Yesterday I got a special Pandora mailing in the mailbox telling me to take advantage of "Extra" Extra Magic Hours that just Pandora will be open every night from 5/27 to 7/4 between 11pm and 1 am for all WDW Resort guests.


Yes, we have that info on the first page!


----------



## PuppyJonathan

Did I hear correctly that the fastpasses are only tiered temporarily so the initial opening crowd rush doesn't overswamp the two?


----------



## mesaboy2

PuppyJonathan said:


> Did I hear correctly that the fastpasses are only tiered temporarily so the initial opening crowd rush doesn't overswamp the two?



There is no indication this is temporary.  We shall see.


----------



## AngiTN

PuppyJonathan said:


> Did I hear correctly that the fastpasses are only tiered temporarily so the initial opening crowd rush doesn't overswamp the two?


Should remained tiered, like HS or Epcot


----------



## Lesverts

Fastpasses made and Disney's website held up well. Hope everyone else had as painless an experience as I did.


----------



## viluvsdisney

Any input on how either ride looks on the afternoon of May 30th?


----------



## hiroMYhero

viluvsdisney said:


> Any input on how either ride looks on the afternoon of May 30th?


@ArielSRL may be able to check for you as I believe she has an available ticket entitlement to check that date.


----------



## Adreana

Got my fast passes! Earliest time for opening day was 2 o'clock for river journey. Flight of passage earliest was around 5 o'clock. This wasn't originally my AK day but I wanted to go to opening day so I'll stay I use my Pandora fast pass and continue with the rest of my plan. Days after the 27th had plenty of AM fast passes for anyone interested. Got a 8 am flight of passage for the 30th


----------



## Shellyb84

viluvsdisney said:


> Any input on how either ride looks on the afternoon of May 30th?



There is FP+ availability all day for May 30th for both rides.  I don't see anything after 8PM for either though.


----------



## LISmama810

We're going to be at Disney World the first two weeks of June. I had planned on skipping AK entirely because it's not my thing, but my husband and son are INSISTING we go see Pandora. I tried talking them out of it by saying it would be horribly packed (AK would likely be June 7), but they won't be swayed. So...any idea how bad it'll actually be then? Should we plan on being there ALL DAY or is there a good chance we could knock everything (in Pandora) out in a few hours?


----------



## ckelly14

LISmama810 said:


> We're going to be at Disney World the first two weeks of June. I had planned on skipping AK entirely because it's not my thing, but my husband and son are INSISTING we go see Pandora. I tried talking them out of it by saying it would be horribly packed (AK would likely be June 7), but they won't be swayed. So...any idea how bad it'll actually be then? Should we plan on being there ALL DAY or is there a good chance we could knock everything (in Pandora) out in a few hours?



I think it will be bad, but I think early is better.  This is certainly being billed as evening entertainment.  I don't think it will be bad if you hit it first thing...


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> @ArielSRL may be able to check for you as I believe she has an available ticket entitlement to check that date.





Shellyb84 said:


> There is FP+ availability all day for May 30th for both rides.  I don't see anything after 8PM for either though.


I would have checked but I see someone beat me to it. 

Here's a funny thing about the FP though. When I went on today to book, the latest I could get for NRJ initially was 7:30pm. I was disappointed as that wasn't going to work for our schedule. I refreshed a few times and still, nothing later. So I just booked it. Then, I went in to modify it and several later times did pop up. I booked an 8:15 but I think there was even later times.


----------



## ArielSRL

LISmama810 said:


> We're going to be at Disney World the first two weeks of June. I had planned on skipping AK entirely because it's not my thing, but my husband and son are INSISTING we go see Pandora. I tried talking them out of it by saying it would be horribly packed (AK would likely be June 7), but they won't be swayed. So...any idea how bad it'll actually be then? Should we plan on being there ALL DAY or is there a good chance we could knock everything (in Pandora) out in a few hours?


Our full AK day is June 7th, as well. I think it won't be as bad as weekends but it still will probably be busy. Depends on everything you want to do as far as a full day or not. You can't book FP for both Pandora rides for the same day so you'll have to do standby for one unless you can come back on another day.


----------



## JennLTX

ArielSRL said:


> Our full AK day is June 7th, as well. I think it won't be as bad as weekends but it still will probably be busy. Depends on everything you want to do as far as a full day or not. You can't book FP for both Pandora rides for the same day so you'll have to do standby for one unless you can come back on another day.


In an ongoing effort to keep myself from stressing about this (and it IS an effort, I'm sorry to say), I keep reminding myself that even if we can't get FPs for either ride on June 5th (it's early in our trip so I know I'm taking a chance), we can standby at RD that day with fingers crossed the crowds aren't completely hideous at 7:00am. AND we'll be back in Nov/Dec when I HAVE to believe it will have died down at least a little and the FPs will be hopefully easier to come by.

BTW, I have NOT received any email nor any snail mail regarding Pandora.  I am not feeling the Disney Love.


----------



## AZMermaid

We arrive June 2 and I got the "Pandora is coming" flyer in the mail on Saturday. 

@ArielSRL Are you in your booking window already? Exciting! Mine is next Monday


----------



## JennLTX

AZMermaid said:


> We arrive June 2 and I got the "Pandora is coming" flyer in the mail on Saturday.
> 
> @ArielSRL Are you in your booking window already? Exciting! Mine is next Monday


Ariel, mine is next Tuesday.  Any chance I could get you to check on what's available on my AK date?  When you're done with yours, of course.


----------



## Tinkerbell7479

Need some of your expert opinions.  We are a party of 7 (6 adults & a 2 year old) AK day for us is May 17th.  we were able to get in to the DVC preview that morning.  We have a Tusker House ADR for 8:30.  I'm trying to find an opening for 8am but in the likely case that I can't, should we:

1. get to Tusker House around 8/8:15 to see if we can be seated any earlier, eat fast and run over to Pandora
 OR
2. cancel and either re-book a later breakfast or eat someplace else and ensure we're standing at the entrance to Pandora at 9

 thoughts?


----------



## hiroMYhero

.


Tinkerbell7479 said:


> Need some of your expert opinions.  We are a party of 7 (6 adults & a 2 year old) AK day for us is May 17th.  we were able to get in to the DVC preview that morning.  We have a Tusker House ADR for 8:30.  I'm trying to find an opening for 8am but in the likely case that I can't, should we:
> 
> 1. get to Tusker House around 8/8:15 to see if we can be seated any earlier, eat fast and run over to Pandora
> OR
> 2. cancel and either re-book a later breakfast or eat someplace else and ensure we're standing at the entrance to Pandora at 9
> 
> thoughts?


AK will allow you to enter a little before 8:00 with your Tusker ADR. You'll be seated as soon as you reach Tusker.

If that amount of time doesn't seem long enough, I'd skip Tusker and just grab something at a QS.


----------



## twebber55

my plan for May 13th 6-8 pm
ride both rides first
explore land
eat lumpia and blue cheesecake
stay as long as they let me to see if it gets dark at all by 8:00

get FP for EE, Safari, Dinosaur
eat lunch at Yak and Yeti


----------



## Lesverts

Anyone else doing the hit the Pandora rides early in the day and than head back in at night just to walk around and experience the place?


----------



## Tinkerbell7479

hiroMYhero said:


> .
> 
> AK will allow you to enter a little before 8:00 with your Tusker ADR. You'll be seated as soon as you reach Tusker.
> 
> If that amount of time doesn't seem long enough, I'd skip Tusker and just grab something at a QS.



thanks!  good to know they'll allow us to enter a little early I think that's going to be our plan.  Our slowest eater(not the 2 year old) is the one who wants to see Pandora the most and that motivate him to eat fast LOL


----------



## Willow1213

Lesverts said:


> Anyone else doing the hit the Pandora rides early in the day and than head back in at night just to walk around and experience the place?


That's my exact plan. Get an early FP for NRJ and ride FOP at rope drop. We actually have a PPO Tusker House ADR w/ Rivers of Light package that might help us out. 

Has anyone heard if Flight of Passage will have a Single Rider Option? This has worked well for us with EE and Test Track in the past, especially with needing to use Rider Swap.


----------



## AZMermaid

Lesverts said:


> Anyone else doing the hit the Pandora rides early in the day and than head back in at night just to walk around and experience the place?


Yes. This is our plan exactly.


----------



## abnihon

Lesverts said:


> Anyone else doing the hit the Pandora rides early in the day and than head back in at night just to walk around and experience the place?



I'm planning for 2 AK days and made our FP for evening both days.  Going to have lazy pool mornings at AKL and then head to AK in late afternoon and stay past dark.


----------



## aviva5675

will they be letting us/assigning us FP for AP preview slots? Or we have to stand in line for both?


----------



## ArielSRL

JennLTX said:


> In an ongoing effort to keep myself from stressing about this (and it IS an effort, I'm sorry to say), I keep reminding myself that even if we can't get FPs for either ride on June 5th (it's early in our trip so I know I'm taking a chance), we can standby at RD that day with fingers crossed the crowds aren't completely hideous at 7:00am. AND we'll be back in Nov/Dec when I HAVE to believe it will have died down at least a little and the FPs will be hopefully easier to come by.
> 
> BTW, I have NOT received any email nor any snail mail regarding Pandora.  I am not feeling the Disney Love.





AZMermaid said:


> We arrive June 2 and I got the "Pandora is coming" flyer in the mail on Saturday.
> 
> @ArielSRL Are you in your booking window already? Exciting! Mine is next Monday


I PM'd both of you!  And sent a reply to your reply!


----------



## PrincessV

Anyone else unable to access FPs for ANYthing past 30 days from today? I have an onsite stay booked w/ check in 5/26, so I'm within my 60-day window, but FP won't move the calendar past April.


----------



## AngiTN

PrincessV said:


> Anyone else unable to access FPs for ANYthing past 30 days from today? I have an onsite stay booked w/ check in 5/26, so I'm within my 60-day window, but FP won't move the calendar past April.


No, we had no problems accessing our FP. You have tickets showing, right?


----------



## hiroMYhero

PrincessV said:


> Anyone else unable to access FPs for ANYthing past 30 days from today? I have an onsite stay booked w/ check in 5/26, so I'm within my 60-day window, but FP won't move the calendar past April.


I always use the MDE app and I have to physically "slide" the calendar to the next month when in the FP booking calendar. 

I'm not sure how it is on the website.


----------



## Adreana

PrincessV said:


> Anyone else unable to access FPs for ANYthing past 30 days from today? I have an onsite stay booked w/ check in 5/26, so I'm within my 60-day window, but FP won't move the calendar past April.



My fast pass window opened today and I was able to book


----------



## texasgingerbread

Forgive me if this has been asked, I did do a search.  For the extra evening hours posted on June 9 it lists 11pm-1am onsite guests only...how do I find out what rides are open?  I read on a site it would only be the two Pandora ones.  Could this be correct?


----------



## rteetz

texasgingerbread said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked, I did do a search.  For the extra evening hours posted on June 9 it lists 11pm-1am onsite guests only...how do I find out what rides are open?  I read on a site it would only be the two Pandora ones.  Could this be correct?


Only Pandora will be open as far as we've heard.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

My FP window booking started today and I was thrilled to be able to get a FP+ for 2 for Flight of the Banshee. 

My son is going to be happy we'll only have to stand in a hours and hours and hours long line for one ride on May 27th instead of both. 
Such a relief!


----------



## twebber55

aviva5675 said:


> will they be letting us/assigning us FP for AP preview slots? Or we have to stand in line for both?


Great question im  assuming no fp  but with limited number of people maybe 2000-3000 in the land we wont need them


----------



## china mom

CarolynFH said:


> We live 16 hours (or 2 1/2 hours by air $$) away, and as soon as DH found out about the AP previews, he got online, registered us for the 19th, and THEN started looking for place to stay, etc.  Out of DVC points again, so we'll be at Pop (where we enjoyed staying March 2016 when we made a special trip for a DVC event at MK) for 5 nights!




Flying in from Maryland just for our preview on May 21.  Booked a night at Pop in case we can't get a fight home on the same day.


----------



## IrishNYC

Lesverts said:


> Anyone else doing the hit the Pandora rides early in the day and than head back in at night just to walk around and experience the place?



Our plan (in September) is to hit Pandora for EMH, hopefully get on both rides, then do the rest of the park, and go back again at night to do one ride FP, and experience Pandora after dark.


----------



## PrincessV

AngiTN said:


> No, we had no problems accessing our FP. You have tickets showing, right?


Yep, AP.


hiroMYhero said:


> I always use the MDE app and I have to physically "slide" the calendar to the next month when in the FP booking calendar.
> 
> I'm not sure how it is on the website.


Same on website, but it wouldn't let me advance to May.


Adreana said:


> My fast pass window opened today and I was able to book




IDK what its problem was, but logging out, closing the window, reopening and logging back in did the trick - all set to experience Pandora!


----------



## Dixiemom

Anyone know if Flight of Passage will be along the lines of Soarin'? One of my kids loved Soarin' and Star Tours, but the other refused to do Soarin'. Thoughts?


----------



## FireflyTrance

Dixiemom said:


> Anyone know if Flight of Passage will be along the lines of Soarin'? One of my kids loved Soarin' and Star Tours, but the other refused to do Soarin'. Thoughts?



My guess is it will be more intense since the height requirement is 44". I'm still not sure about taking my tall 4 year old even though she likes Soarin' and Star Tours.

I'm sure you'll start seeing some reports here after the AP and DVC events happen and people have gone on it.


----------



## mnmhouston

FireflyTrance said:


> My guess is it will be more intense since the height requirement is 44". I'm still not sure about taking my tall 4 year old even though she likes Soarin' and Star Tours.
> 
> I'm sure you'll start seeing some reports here after the AP and DVC events happen and people have gone on it.



I'm guessing (secretly hoping) that it's the kind of thing where you can close your eyes if it gets too intense.  I'd be ok with the motion of the seat, but may have troubles with the on-screen action.  I love soarin but not sure how much more intense i could handle.


----------



## Dixiemom

FireflyTrance said:


> My guess is it will be more intense since the height requirement is 44". I'm still not sure about taking my tall 4 year old even though she likes Soarin' and Star Tours.
> 
> I'm sure you'll start seeing some reports here after the AP and DVC events happen and people have gone on it.


True! I may just trying to get my fast passes in order and since we get there the week after it opens I want to set up any FP's at that 60 day out period.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Dixiemom said:


> True! I may just trying to get my fast passes in order and since we get there the week after it opens I want to set up any FP's at that 60 day out period.


Book all for the Flight of Passage and then Modify if you need to. 

If you do Modify, you may be able to get a Rider Swap pass so that whichever adult who is with the non-FoP child can ride later.


----------



## Dixiemom

hiroMYhero said:


> Book all for the Flight of Passage and then Modify if you need to.
> 
> If you do Modify, you may be able to get a Rider Swap pass so that whichever adult who is with the non-FoP child can ride later.


Great idea. I'm wondering if we should take advantage of the 11 pm - 1 am EMH for Pandora and use the FP's for Kilimanjaro, EE and Kali........


----------



## dina444444

Can anyone tell me what fastpass times look like for the river ride for May 28? My booking window opens tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

@Dixiemom - book for Pandora FoP, Safari, and Kali. Then Modify later after reviews of EMH come out.


----------



## Adreana

dina444444 said:


> Can anyone tell me what fastpass times look like for the river ride for May 28? My booking window opens tomorrow. Thanks!



I looked for two and they still have all day availability


----------



## dina444444

Adreana said:


> I looked for two and they still have all day availability


Perfect. I'm traveling solo so that's a good sign. Thank you!


----------



## Amy M

I am struggling with one last FP decision.  We are going to AK on June 7 after a morning at MK and lunch at Sanaa.  I am planning to FP the Flight of Passage ride.  We have another day at AK that will be at RD and then head to MK (this is our last day).  I was planning to use FPs at MK since it will the the peak of the day when we arrive there (long lines!!!) and everyone wants to hit all of their favorites one more time (7D, Space, Splash).  I am hoping we can ride the Na'vi river journey at RD on that day (or during the extra magic hours from 11-1 on June 7).  I have been debating on using the FPs for our last day at AK, but would hate to waste 2 FPs just to get one for Na'vi (I say that because everything else will be a walk-on at RD).  Do you think we will be ok at RD for Na'vi or during the extra magic hours?  I hope this makes sense...it does in my head, lol!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Amy M said:


> I am struggling with one last FP decision.  We are going to AK on June 7 after a morning at MK and lunch at Sanaa.  I am planning to FP the Flight of Passage ride.  We have another day at AK that will be at RD and then head to MK (this is our last day).  I was planning to use FPs at MK since it will the the peak of the day when we arrive there (long lines!!!) and everyone wants to hit all of their favorites one more time (7D, Space, Splash).  I am hoping we can ride the Na'vi river journey at RD on that day (or during the extra magic hours from 11-1 on June 7).  I have been debating on using the FPs for our last day at AK, but would hate to waste 2 FPs just to get one for Na'vi (I say that because everything else will be a walk-on at RD).  Do you think we will be ok at RD for Na'vi or during the extra magic hours?  I hope this makes sense...it does in my head, lol!!!


You only have to book for Na'vi.

Then as soon as you enter that FP line, go onto the app and book 2 FPs for MK.


----------



## abnihon

Do we think most rides at AK will be open till 11pm those first 5 weeks?
Will they have later shows of Flights of Wonder, Nemo and FotLK?


----------



## hiroMYhero

abnihon said:


> Do we think most rides at AK will be open till 11pm those first 5 weeks?
> Will they have later shows of Flights of Wonder, Nemo and FotLK?


It's supposed to be Pandora-only. They won't add on shows of any kind with the exception of two shows for RoL.


----------



## Amy M

hiroMYhero said:


> You only have to book for Na'vi.
> 
> Then as soon as you enter that FP line, go onto the app and book 2 FPs for MK.


The only problem is same day FPs are never available for 7D in June.  This is my struggle.


----------



## SpaceSquirrel

Do you think any FP for the 27th will be available tomorrow?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Amy M said:


> The only problem is same day FPs are never available for 7D in June.  This is my struggle.


7D close to closing has fairly short waits:20-25 minutes. We did this last June before the PULSE vigil so there were a lot of people in the park and we waited about 20 minutes.

You'll either have to commit to Na'vi + 2 MK + Standby 7D or 3 MK with a possible very long wait at rope drop for Na'vi.


----------



## HydroGuy

mnmhouston said:


> I'm guessing (secretly hoping) that it's the kind of thing where you can close your eyes if it gets too intense.  I'd be ok with the motion of the seat, but may have troubles with the on-screen action.  I love soarin but not sure how much more intense i could handle.


I think that Disney does not allow you to close your eyes.


----------



## Amy M

hiroMYhero said:


> 7D close to closing has fairly short waits:20-25 minutes. We did this last June before the PULSE vigil so there were a lot of people in the park and we waited about 20 minutes.
> 
> You'll either have to commit to Na'vi + 2 MK + Standby 7D or 3 MK with a possible very long wait at rope drop for Na'vi.


Tough decisions!!


----------



## abnihon

hiroMYhero said:


> It's supposed to be Pandora-only. They won't add on shows of any kind with the exception of two shows for RoL.



I thought it was 11pm for the whole park and 11-1am for Pandora only?
I just looked at Disney schedule for AK on Memorial Day and there may be more shows than an average day!
Latest Flights of Wonder 4:30, latest Nemo 5 and latest FotLK 8!


----------



## Spaceguy55

SpaceSquirrel said:


> Do you think any FP for the 27th will be available tomorrow?


Just checked and it says ,
There are no more FastPass+ times for this experience, but standby may be available.

But there 6-7 slots for the river ride..I was only looking for them as a solo.


----------



## ArielSRL

abnihon said:


> Do we think most rides at AK will be open till 11pm those first 5 weeks?
> Will they have later shows of Flights of Wonder, Nemo and FotLK?


They did add in some later shows for FotLK. The last show is 8pm though. I specifically noticed bc they dropped the 10am one that I had planned to see.

Currently Nemo's last show is 5pm. I think they did a 6 or 7 last year, but I can't be certain. 4:30 as of now for FoW.

ETA: I see you found the info before I posted.


----------



## hiroMYhero

abnihon said:


> I thought it was 11pm for the whole park and 11-1am for Pandora only?
> I just looked at Disney schedule for AK on Memorial Day and there may be more shows than an average day!
> Latest Flights of Wonder 4:30, latest Nemo 5 and latest FotLK 8!


I mis-read and thought you were asking about EMH.


----------



## ArielSRL

SpaceSquirrel said:


> Do you think any FP for the 27th will be available tomorrow?


FoP has availability for 9pm and after (for 3 people), NRJ starts at 3:40pm.


----------



## Adreana

SpaceSquirrel said:


> Do you think any FP for the 27th will be available tomorrow?



I'm only looking for 2 and I only see one 9:05 slot left for flight of passage and slots for 3:55-9:05 for river journey


----------



## yulilin3

abnihon said:


> Do we think most rides at AK will be open till 11pm those first 5 weeks?
> Will they have later shows of Flights of Wonder, Nemo and FotLK?


like hiromyhero said it's only Pandora for the evening EMH and the Tree of Life awakenings


----------



## Dixiemom

mnmhouston said:


> I'm guessing (secretly hoping) that it's the kind of thing where you can close your eyes if it gets too intense.  I'd be ok with the motion of the seat, but may have troubles with the on-screen action.  I love soarin but not sure how much more intense i could handle.


It's funny, my both my kids do Star Tours but my son refuses to do Soarin'. I have to take meds to do Test Track and BTMR so I'm thinking I may pass Flight of Passage and just do the river part and the walk through.


----------



## Amy M

hiroMYhero said:


> 7D close to closing has fairly short waits:20-25 minutes. We did this last June before the PULSE vigil so there were a lot of people in the park and we waited about 20 minutes.
> 
> You'll either have to commit to Na'vi + 2 MK + Standby 7D or 3 MK with a possible very long wait at rope drop for Na'vi.


Any thoughts on skipping FPs at Epcot on a different day and going at RD to do Soarin' and TT and then going to AK in the afternoon using FP for Na'vi?  I have only done one of these rides at RD not both.  I have always had a FP for one and then done the other at RD.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Amy M said:


> Any thoughts on skipping FPs at Epcot on a different day and going at RD to do Soarin' and TT and then going to AK in the afternoon using FP for Na'vi?  I have only done one of these rides at RD not both.  I have always had a FP for one and then done the other at RD.


Epcot would work because Soarin' has a higher capacity and TT has Single Rider. The Standby waits combined may still be shorter than one for a Pandora ride.


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> like hiromyhero said it's only Pandora for the evening EMH and the Tree of Life awakenings


But till 11:00 it's all rides, right? PP was asking about up till 11:00
I guess the big question is will they add any shows. I'd guess no for FoW since it's outdoors but maybe the others. Nemo will have to end in time to clear out the area for RoL


----------



## Amy M

hiroMYhero said:


> Epcot would work because Soarin' has a higher capacity and TT has Single Rider. The Standby waits combined may still be shorter than one for a Pandora ride.


That is what I was thinking.  Would you say Soarin' first and then TT?  I don't think we would do single rider because we have young kids that would want to be with us.


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> But till 11:00 it's all rides, right? PP was asking about up till 11:00
> I guess the big question is will they add any shows. I'd guess no for FoW since it's outdoors but maybe the others. Nemo will have to end in time to clear out the area for RoL


And FOLK has a lot of equity actors so the first show may be adjusted so the last show is later in the evening.

They'll have all the rides running and the Dance Parties will be late or later because the crowds need to be dispersed away from Pandora.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Amy M said:


> That is what I was thinking.  Would you say Soarin' first and then TT?  I don't think we would do single rider because we have young kids that would want to be with us.


It's kind of a toss-up. I would choose TT just because you'll be one of the first loading and the wait won't be long.

Then Soarin' with its higher capacity shouldn't be too long of a wait. The FEA people still have to walk all the way back to Future World so you'd probably be in line before them.


----------



## abnihon

hiroMYhero said:


> And FOLK has a lot of equity actors so the first show may be adjusted so the last show is later in the evening.
> 
> They'll have all the rides running and the Dance Parties will be late or later because the crowds need to be dispersed away from Pandora.



I'm so excited!!!  It'll feel like a big AK party!


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> But till 11:00 it's all rides, right? PP was asking about up till 11:00
> I guess the big question is will they add any shows. I'd guess no for FoW since it's outdoors but maybe the others. Nemo will have to end in time to clear out the area for RoL


oh sorry, I thought it was EMH. Yeah I don't think they will add shows


----------



## yulilin3

abnihon said:


> I'm so excited!!!  It'll feel like a big AK party!


If you like to party do not miss Carnivale at Discovery Island, it is so much fun


----------



## WEDWDW

abnihon said:


> Do we think most rides at AK will be open till 11pm those first 5 weeks?
> Will they have later shows of Flights of Wonder, Nemo and FotLK?


I "think" the schedule will be "similar" to last year's when DAK was open until 11:00 PM.
http://www.ultraimg.com/image/TpGa


----------



## CAS239

aviva5675 said:


> will they be letting us/assigning us FP for AP preview slots? Or we have to stand in line for both?



No one knows.

Likely be standby for both.

What I think they should do is hand out everyone 1 paper fast pass for each ride. Everyone can ride each ride once and check out the land


----------



## wilkeliza

So they must really want to focus on the guests. I'm hearing that CMs are blacked out of DAK until end of summer. Same thing happened with NFL and then it transitioned to blacked out on weekends for about a year and then it evened out.


----------



## AZMermaid

ArielSRL said:


> They did add in some later shows for FotLK. The last show is 8pm though. I specifically noticed bc they dropped the 10am one that I had planned to see.
> 
> Currently Nemo's last show is 5pm. I think they did a 6 or 7 last year, but I can't be certain. 4:30 as of now for FoW.
> 
> ETA: I see you found the info before I posted.


I saw this too. I was also planning on seeing the 10AM. Not sure what to do now- drop my morning EE fastpass to secure a later show. Maybe the 6:00 one? Hope standby pans out... but I fear the crowds. Hope for a 4th FP for it... but I was also hoping for a safari evening FP as #4- but that seems like a long shot? Ugh!


----------



## dina444444

wilkeliza said:


> So they must really want to focus on the guests. I'm hearing that CMs are blacked out of DAK until end of summer. Same thing happened with NFL and then it transitioned to blacked out on weekends for about a year and then it evened out.


The current schedule only shows through June and the main entrance pass is blocked starting May 20. Employee self admit is blocked May 27-29 and June 2-5.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I am seeing on Facebook that Disney is sending out Flyers/Pamphlets with Pandora info to guests with upcoming trips. They really are pushing this unlike anything I have ever seen before.


Makes sense to me... ...


----------



## Yassdvclb

I received one today that had 11:00-1:00am nightly May 27-July 4 for guests at select resorts. It was called "Nightly Extra Magic Hours." Says only at Pandora.


----------



## ArielSRL

AZMermaid said:


> I saw this too. I was also planning on seeing the 10AM. Not sure what to do now- drop my morning EE fastpass to secure a later show. Maybe the 6:00 one? Hope standby pans out... but I fear the crowds. Hope for a 4th FP for it... but I was also hoping for a safari evening FP as #4- but that seems like a long shot? Ugh!


I switched some stuff around (I had messed up and forgot that Character Outpost closed at 7:30 so I had to move that up to the morning) and am doing FotLK at 11am. And I switched lunch and Nemo so I am not doing back to back shows, so Nemo at 1pm now. Hopefully they don't take any more show times away before June.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I am seeing on Facebook that Disney is sending out Flyers/Pamphlets with Pandora info to guests with upcoming trips. They really are pushing this unlike anything I have ever seen before.


the commercial is playing constantly on our local ABC channel


----------



## LejaOneKenobi

Looking forward to checking out Pandora in June! Should be interesting. Not a big Avatar fan but it will get me excited for the new Star Wars Land!! Woo-hoo!


----------



## isabelleB

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE

I have a question , you can maybe help me please  

I 'm an AP and I booked a 2 days package for 05/30 - 05/31 for animal kingdom
I bought 4 days passes for my kids, a room for my family, a dinner package and I have my AP ticket
I'm I believe today 63 days ahead of my stay.
I was able to book my fastpasses already at 65 days, but pandora did not pop up
any ideas why I was able to book being before the 60 days?
Do you think pandora will pop up at 60 days?

I'm really confused
living close by Orlando, I'm not used anymore to book packages, we go more often on day trips ( one of the peak of relocation from Belgium to Florida lol) 
thanks
isbelle


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> the commercial is playing constantly on our local ABC channel



I noticed that too. Even when I was in PA this weekend.


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> the commercial is playing constantly on our local ABC channel


It's playing on several channels here.


----------



## IrishNYC

yulilin3 said:


> the commercial is playing constantly on our local ABC channel


It's played constantly during most shows on Hulu, too, regardless of which network the show is from. DD keeps asked to go see it, and has no idea that we're going in September. It's killing me to keep quiet!


----------



## SpaceSquirrel

I got FP for the boat ride this morning (60 day for 5/27) the flight ride was booked out. 
We also have ROL w/ our dining so all in all I say we won out.


----------



## abnihon

If sunset is 8:15 what's a good time for night safari?
Dusk or after dark?


----------



## AZMermaid

ArielSRL said:


> I switched some stuff around (I had messed up and forgot that Character Outpost closed at 7:30 so I had to move that up to the morning) and am doing FotLK at 11am. And I switched lunch and Nemo so I am not doing back to back shows, so Nemo at 1pm now. Hopefully they don't take any more show times away before June.


I think I figured it out. We are going to see flights of wonder the second day and see lion king at noon. Now the tricky thing is we have ROL Tuskegee house at 10:35. I feel like noon is kinda tight there. But... we will try to check in early, pay early and see how it pans out. I'm going to FP lion king since we will be cutting it close.


----------



## twebber55

SpaceSquirrel said:


> I got FP for the boat ride this morning (60 day for 5/27) the flight ride was booked out.
> We also have ROL w/ our dining so all in all I say we won out.


so this ride will be busy for a while looks like
i can typically get 7DMT at 30 days at it still has a long wait so this is gonna be quite the line LOL
im glad i got registered to preview


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> the commercial is playing constantly on our local ABC channel



I saw that too ... trying to remember if the push was this strong for when New Fantasy Land opened.   Definitely seems like the marketing blitz is full on!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

abnihon said:


> If sunset is 8:15 what's a good time for night safari?
> Dusk or after dark?



I think the best is to try so that you are on the ride at actual sunset / just after.  It seems like right around sunset the animals are very active but once it gets really dark it is hard to see them at times


----------



## Roxyfire

IrishNYC said:


> It's played constantly during most shows on Hulu, too, regardless of which network the show is from. DD keeps asked to go see it, and has no idea that we're going in September. It's killing me to keep quiet!



Hehehe I'd have a hard time keeping a poker face through the "Aww, maybe next year kiddo!"


----------



## abnihon

Ok just made the rest of my FP!
Assuming DS is up for a park on arrival night we will have THREE AK evenings!
Including 2 Pandora boat rides, 2 sunset safaris, 2 RoL, and 1 Pandora FoP and Everest for me!


----------



## twebber55

abnihon said:


> Ok just made the rest of my FP!
> Assuming DS is up for a park on arrival night we will have THREE AK evenings!
> Including 2 Pandora boat rides, 2 sunset safaris, 2 RoL, and 1 Pandora FoP and Everest for me!


just curious do you typically do 3 Ak days during your past trip?
reason i ask is im wondering how the new additions will affect touring plans
thanks


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Fastpasses went very quickly this morning.  I logged on before 7am and just kept hitting back till 5/27 popped up.  FoP was already gone.  Na'vi was still available starting at 415pm.  By the time I selected my time and hit continue on same day. hit next as party the same, the next time slot for Na'vi was showing after 6pm.. The second RoL show was still available this morning too.  Hope that helps for anyone still waiting for their booking windows to open


----------



## abnihon

twebber55 said:


> just curious do you typically do 3 Ak days during your past trip?
> reason i ask is im wondering how the new additions will affect touring plans
> thanks



Nope.
We have a 9 day in early May trip with only 1 AK day.   This is a special trip just for AK!
I assume most people will do at least 2  half AK days after Pandora.


----------



## AngiTN

abnihon said:


> If sunset is 8:15 what's a good time for night safari?
> Dusk or after dark?


Honestly, there is no good time for the night safari. I had very high hopes for it but it is a massive fail. I'd time it so you are done by dusk. It's a waste of your time at night. I've given it many tries, no more.


----------



## ArielSRL

abnihon said:


> If sunset is 8:15 what's a good time for night safari?
> Dusk or after dark?


Definitely dusk.


----------



## twebber55

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Fastpasses went very quickly this morning.  I logged on before 7am and just kept hitting back till 5/27 popped up.  FoP was already gone.  Na'vi was still available starting at 415pm.  By the time I selected my time and hit continue on same day. hit next as party the same, the next time slot for Na'vi was showing after 6pm.. The second RoL show was still available this morning too.  Hope that helps for anyone still waiting for their booking windows to open


this is what im worried about now that the 60 day window is open for guest arriving on may 27 i think these FP will go quickly
my FP day is April 5th i hope they re still available


----------



## Accident

abnihon said:


> If sunset is 8:15 what's a good time for night safari?
> Dusk or after dark?



you want to be getting on the truck about dusk (fp+ that takes about 10 minutes).   It's the best chance for the animals to be moving around, some for proteciton and some getting ready to hunt.  any earlier and they are all just lumps, any later and you can't see a damn thing it's too dark.   

It's really hard to time it, just do it in the sunlight and enjoy the animals you can see.


----------



## lovethattink

abnihon said:


> If sunset is 8:15 what's a good time for night safari?
> Dusk or after dark?



Dusk.

We've done the safari at all different times.  Dusk was our favorite.  Their "sunset" looked more convincing at dusk.

As for total darkness, it depends on your guide. We had two really bad night time safaris and one most excellent.  The difference was the guide knowing how to make best use of the available truck light.  
My pictures all got bad during the dark safaris. You may not use flash photography.


----------



## abnihon

How is Kali after dark?


----------



## lovethattink

Has anyone given thought about what might happen if Pandora reaches capacity?


----------



## rteetz

lovethattink said:


> Has anyone given thought about what might happen if Pandora reaches capacity?


Has that ever happened before for a land? Did Carsland in DCA have that issue? I just can't think of a situation where that happens. Sure the park could reach phased levels of closure.


----------



## lovethattink

rteetz said:


> Has that ever happened before for a land? Did Carsland in DCA have that issue? I just can't think of a situation where that happens. Sure the park could reach phased levels of closure.



I don't know if it's ever happened at Disney.  But it did happen with the HP stuff when it first opened.


----------



## AngiTN

abnihon said:


> How is Kali after dark?


It's never been warm enough, even in June or August, for me to want to ride it at night. My luck I'd get the wettest I've ever gotten if I ride at night


----------



## AngiTN

lovethattink said:


> Has anyone given thought about what might happen if Pandora reaches capacity?


I'm going to guess that Disney has given some thought to the volume it can hold, when they decided to only open Pandora for EMH. That's the only time it could matter, when the rest of the park isn't open for the guests to enter. Anyway, I guess they believe Pandora can hold the EMH guests on a given night. Now, will AK close? Possible, but it's pretty dang large, that's a lot of guests.


----------



## robinb

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Fastpasses went very quickly this morning.  I logged on before 7am and just kept hitting back till 5/27 popped up.  FoP was already gone.  Na'vi was still available starting at 415pm.  By the time I selected my time and hit continue on same day. hit next as party the same, the next time slot for Na'vi was showing after 6pm.. The second RoL show was still available this morning too.  Hope that helps for anyone still waiting for their booking windows to open


I may be wrong, but I think that FP opens up at midnight eastern time so you were already 6-7 hours late.


----------



## AngiTN

robinb said:


> I may be wrong, but I think that FP opens up at midnight eastern time so you were already 6-7 hours late.


No, it changed a year or so back. It opens at 7


----------



## hiroMYhero

robinb said:


> I may be wrong, but I think that FP opens up at midnight eastern time so you were already 6-7 hours late.


It's 7a ET.


----------



## Anal Annie

abnihon said:


> If sunset is 8:15 what's a good time for night safari?
> Dusk or after dark?



As absolutely close to the actual sunset time (dusk) as you can get on it.  We did it 2x last summer right after they started it.  The first time we went very late - well after dark.  Couldn't see a thing.  The next time we did it a few days later right AT sunset and it was perfect.  Could still see everything and the animals were very active.  The lions were out running & playing like regular housecats!!!  It was awesome.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngiTN said:


> Honestly, there is no good time for the night safari. I had very high hopes for it but it is a massive fail. I'd time it so you are done by dusk. It's a waste of your time at night. I've given it many tries, no more.



We did it right at sunset and really liked it - the animals seemed to be more mixed up and out together than in the morning (we did it twice that day - preferred the dusk to the morning) ... but fully agree that it is a miss once it gets dark


----------



## TheMaxRebo

abnihon said:


> How is Kali after dark?



I haven't done Kali after dark but I highly, highly recommend Everest in the dark


----------



## rteetz

lovethattink said:


> I don't know if it's ever happened at Disney.  But it did happen with the HP stuff when it first opened.


I knew that but I just don't know if Pandora is popular enough for that to happen. Now Star Wars land on the other hand I can see it happening without a doubt.


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheMaxRebo said:


> I haven't done Kali after dark but I highly, highly recommend Everest in the dark


And ride at the time the SW Galactic fireworks are exploding mid-air!


----------



## AngiTN

Anal Annie said:


> As absolutely close to the actual sunset time (dusk) as you can get on it.  We did it 2x last summer right after they started it.  The first time we went very late - well after dark.  Couldn't see a thing.  The next time we did it a few days later right AT sunset and it was perfect.  Could still see everything and the animals were very active.  The lions were out running & playing like regular housecats!!!  It was awesome.





TheMaxRebo said:


> We did it right at sunset and really liked it - the animals seemed to be more mixed up and out together than in the morning (we did it twice that day - preferred the dusk to the morning) ... but fully agree that it is a miss once it gets dark


The main thing is, dusk doesn't mean animals are more active. Nor does morning. There is no time of day when they are "MORE" active. Can they be active? Sure. But having done them many times of the day, morning, dusk, night, after rain, during rain, you name it, we've done it many times. The activity doesn't have a pattern. Going at dusk won't mean you will finally see the lions moving around. You just can't count on anything, other than night is pretty poor.

Something else to mention, they change the tour at dusk. Not sure of the exact time of the switch but they take a different path and something is skipped. Why I can't remember what that is right now is beyond me. Seems like there is a light on the truck. If it's on, you know it's the "night" safari and they take the other path


----------



## robinb

AngiTN said:


> No, it changed a year or so back. It opens at 7


Thanks!  I have not "vulched" for FP's for a while.  I usually get what I want by the time I get around to it.


----------



## bluefunnel

hiroMYhero said:


> And ride at the time the SW Galactic fireworks are exploding mid-air!



I didn't even think about that. Now I must.  Thanks!

I was really looking forward to that night time view.


----------



## Accident

abnihon said:


> How is Kali after dark?



I thought it enhanced it but I did it on a cooler night and regretted not being able to just dry off (I was the seat that got drenched).   I've shy'd away since but once it's warmer nights i'll be jumping on it more.


----------



## ArielSRL

TheMaxRebo said:


> I haven't done Kali after dark but I highly, highly recommend Everest in the dark


This for sure!


----------



## scschulla

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Fastpasses went very quickly this morning.  I logged on before 7am and just kept hitting back till 5/27 popped up.  FoP was already gone.  Na'vi was still available starting at 415pm.  By the time I selected my time and hit continue on same day. hit next as party the same, the next time slot for Na'vi was showing after 6pm.. The second RoL show was still available this morning too.  Hope that helps for anyone still waiting for their booking windows to open


I booked my FP for 5/27 on 3/26! I am the only one going so only needed a FP for 1. The earliest i could get was 3:45 for FoP. Then i went and book NRJ for 5/28 and was able to get 1 FP for 8:25 AM. I am sure both of these will go SUPER fast for a long time, but i am wondering if FoP will be a higher demand! I will be there as early as i can for opening and am hoping to get to go straight to FoP.....eek! I have never done a new land opening before and am thankful this is a solo trip so i can dodge through all the crowds without losing anyone!


----------



## JennLTX

HydroGuy said:


> I think that Disney does not allow you to close your eyes.


You laugh, and yet when Disney told me not to close my eyes on the Orange version of Mission: Space, and I did it anyway, I realized that when Disney tells you to do or not do something, there's a very very good reason.

I'm pleased to report I did NOT need "the bag."  Barely.


----------



## abnihon

hiroMYhero said:


> And ride at the time the SW Galactic fireworks are exploding mid-air!



You can see the fireworks from it?  Cooool.
I have an 8:45 pm FP and fireworks are 9:30 so that may work out well!


----------



## AngiTN

abnihon said:


> You can see the fireworks from it?  Cooool.
> I have an 8:45 pm FP and fireworks are 9:30 so that may work out well!


Yes. You can stand on the bridge near RoL lake and see them too.


----------



## SgtTibbs

scschulla said:


> The earliest i could get was 3:45 for FoP. Then i went and book NRJ for 5/28 and was able to get 1 FP for 8:25 AM.


So it looks like my plan of hitting Pandora after dark will work out OK.  I'll be looking for a 9:00pm or later FP.


----------



## AngiTN

SgtTibbs said:


> So it looks like my plan of hitting Pandora after dark will work out OK.  I'll be looking for a 9:00pm or later FP.


I haven't see any 9:00 PM or later FP for Pandora rides. Not after opening day


----------



## dina444444

AngiTN said:


> I haven't see any 9:00 PM or later FP for Pandora rides. Not after opening day


I'm seeing 9:30pm as the latest times when I look. I'm looking at single fast passes though.


----------



## hiroMYhero

dina444444 said:


> I'm seeing 9:30pm as the latest times when I look. I'm looking at single fast passes though.


That's probably the last window as they'll want to get all FP and Standby guests through before EMH begins at 11p.


----------



## BellaBaby

I thought I saw where when FP+ opened for Pandora it started at 6:30 instead of 7am EST. Is this still the case? I book FPs on Friday and we are in CO so want to know if I should be on at 4:30am or 5am?

TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

BellaBaby said:


> I thought I saw where when FP+ opened for Pandora it started at 6:30 instead of 7am EST. Is this still the case? I book FPs on Friday and we are in CO so want to know if I should be on at 4:30am or 5am?
> 
> TIA!


Pandora went live at about 6:50a ET. Disney most likely set it to open early because they still needed to add in the Tiering. 

No one has reported a before 7a ET opening after Friday's slightly early open. It doesn't hurt to check if you are up.


----------



## SgtTibbs

I assume Pandora EMH will work like EMH's in other parks?  That being, *all* guests are welcome in Pandora walking the trail, eating and drinking at the restaurants, shopping in the stores but only Disney resort guests can queue up for the two attractions.


----------



## FireflyTrance

JennLTX said:


> You laugh, and yet when Disney told me not to close my eyes on the Orange version of Mission: Space, and I did it anyway, I realized that when Disney tells you to do or not do something, there's a very very good reason.
> 
> I'm pleased to report I did NOT need "the bag."  Barely.



I can related to this, Mission: Space (both versions) make me feel sick.  I am hoping FoP is nothing like that. My guess is FoP is a cross between Soarin' and Star Tours.


----------



## runwad

BellaBaby said:


> I thought I saw where when FP+ opened for Pandora it started at 6:30 instead of 7am EST. Is this still the case? I book FPs on Friday and we are in CO so want to know if I should be on at 4:30am or 5am?
> 
> TIA!


I was able to get my fp+ today and it didn't come up till 7 am EST.


----------



## Dixiemom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Makes sense to me... ...





SgtTibbs said:


> I assume Pandora EMH will work like EMH's in other parks?  That being, *all* guests are welcome in Pandora walking the trail, eating and drinking at the restaurants, shopping in the stores but only Disney resort guests can queue up for the two attractions.



The 11 pm - 1 am EMH for Resort guests give me hope!


----------



## shrinkydinky

This is so frustrating! We will be there May 7-11. The AP and DVC previews don't start until the 13th. I read on Page 1 that Cast members will be able to preview Pandora before that, like during our stay. I wonder if we stand outside the gates and wave our annual passes and DVC membership cards if they may take pity and let us in.


----------



## HydroGuy

FireflyTrance said:


> I can related to this, Mission: Space (both versions) make me feel sick.  I am hoping FoP is nothing like that. My guess is FoP is a cross between Soarin' and Star Tours.


Please help me spread this rumor...

Flight of Passage and Na'vi River Journey are sure to make everyone very sick. Especially on May 27-28 when we will be at AK.


----------



## FireflyTrance

So for those attending the DVC or AP previews, any speculation if everything will be open? Likelihood of being able to ride both rides during the 2 hour window?  I am attending the DVC preview and also have FP+ on opening day. If I can ride both rides during the preview I may not even go opening day and go somewhere less crowded.


----------



## rteetz

Dis Daily Fix Thread of the day!


----------



## yulilin3

shrinkydinky said:


> This is so frustrating! We will be there May 7-11. The AP and DVC previews don't start until the 13th. I read on Page 1 that Cast members will be able to preview Pandora before that, like during our stay. I wonder if we stand outside the gates and wave our annual passes and DVC membership cards if they may take pity and let us in.


 waving your ap or dvc cards might cause the opposite effect


----------



## ArielSRL

AngiTN said:


> I haven't see any 9:00 PM or later FP for Pandora rides. Not after opening day


You just have to book an earlier time and then when you go in to modify, they show up. I got 9:15 for NRJ on 6/10 by initially booking a 7 or 7:30, then modifying.

@SgtTibbs


----------



## cigar95

AngiTN said:


> The main thing is, dusk doesn't mean animals are more active. Nor does morning. There is no time of day when they are "MORE" active. Can they be active? Sure. But having done them many times of the day, morning, dusk, night, after rain, during rain, you name it, we've done it many times. The activity doesn't have a pattern. Going at dusk won't mean you will finally see the lions moving around. You just can't count on anything, other than night is pretty poor.


Gotta disagree here, Ang. But I still love you. My data set isn't as big as yours, but every time I've ridden at dusk I've seen activity unlike I ever see in the daytime. The forest area at the beginning is almost deserted, but once I hit the savanna there's lots of action. (caveat - all my dusk excursions have been in the winter time.)



> Something else to mention, they change the tour at dusk. Not sure of the exact time of the switch but they take a different path and something is skipped. Why I can't remember what that is right now is beyond me. Seems like there is a light on the truck. If it's on, you know it's the "night" safari and they take the other path


They bypass the mandrils and most of the elephant area. This includes the rickety bridge.


----------



## FastPasser

shrinkydinky said:


> I wonder if we stand outside the gates and wave our annual passes and DVC membership cards if they may take pity and let us in.


I doubt Disney will take pity on you, but some CMs who have unused admissions might.


----------



## ThistleMae

HydroGuy said:


> Please help me spread this rumor...
> 
> Flight of Passage and Na'vi River Journey are sure to make everyone very sick. Especially on May 27-28 when we will be at AK.


I'm hoping it's not like the "Quiditch" Harry Potter virtual ride at Universal.  Everyone was flying way too fast and the seats tipped backwards, which added to it.  I closed my eyes through much of it.


----------



## gometros

I checked page one and didn't see the answer. Whet is the entrance to Pandora? By Tiffens?


----------



## yulilin3

gometros said:


> I checked page one and didn't see the answer. Whet is the entrance to Pandora? By Tiffens?


yes, also another entrance/exit behind the FOTLK theater


----------



## AZMermaid

Is the Tarzan meet right where the entrance is? It appears to be on Kenny the Pirate. Will this be moved?


----------



## yulilin3

AZMermaid said:


> Is the Tarzan meet right where the entrance is? It appears to be on Kenny the Pirate. Will this be moved?


probably moved. FYI this past week Tarzan was out with Terk


----------



## Zbugz

I am planning to be at WDW over Memorial Day weekend. I have the option of doing Pandora/Animal Kingdom either opening day, Saturday the 27th or Sunday the 28th. Any thoughts as to which of these would be (slightly) less crowded? I have fastpasses for 8:05 a.m. on both.


----------



## SgtTibbs

Zbugz said:


> I am planning to be at WDW over Memorial Day weekend. I have the option of doing Pandora/Animal Kingdom either opening day, Saturday the 27th or Sunday the 28th. Any thoughts as to which of these would be (slightly) less crowded? I have fastpasses for 8:05 a.m. on both.


I don't think the crowds will be THAT different between Saturday and Sunday.  I'd want the chance to say forever after "I was there opening day".  It's a thing.


----------



## rteetz

gometros said:


> I checked page one and didn't see the answer. Whet is the entrance to Pandora? By Tiffens?


Map on first page


----------



## Zbugz

SgtTibbs said:


> I don't think the crowds will be THAT different between Saturday and Sunday.  I'd want the chance to say forever after "I was there opening day".  It's a thing.



Good point!


----------



## FireflyTrance

Zbugz said:


> I am planning to be at WDW over Memorial Day weekend. I have the option of doing Pandora/Animal Kingdom either opening day, Saturday the 27th or Sunday the 28th. Any thoughts as to which of these would be (slightly) less crowded? I have fastpasses for 8:05 a.m. on both.



I would say probably slightly less crowded on Sunday, but definitely crowded both days


----------



## SgtTibbs

Zbugz said:


> Good point!


of course the correct answer is do BOTH days.


----------



## Zbugz

SgtTibbs said:


> of course the correct answer is do BOTH days.



I also plan to spend Monday there, so I've got that covered.


----------



## Zbugz

And I just realized that AK opens at 7 a.m. on the 27th and 29th. How early would one need to line up for rope drop?!?


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

I think some people will be there most of the night, especially on the 27th.  I will not be one of them.  My strategy includes not going at all on the 27th and when I do go, arriving about 30 minutes before EMH opening.  I don't want to battle the hard-core "gotta be first" folks, but I want to be there for EMH.  That's my plan - YMMV


----------



## Zbugz

DVCkidsMOM said:


> I think some people will be there most of the night, especially on the 27th.  I will not be one of them.  My strategy includes not going at all on the 27th and when I do go, arriving about 30 minutes before EMH opening.  I don't want to battle the hard-core "gotta be first" folks, but I want to be there for EMH.  That's my plan - YMMV



I like this. I value sleep, lol.


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

abnihon said:


> How is Kali after dark?


We like it about the same day or night...  We'll ride it at night if the line isn't too long.  We don't bother with a FPP for it at night.


----------



## AngiTN

SgtTibbs said:


> I don't think the crowds will be THAT different between Saturday and Sunday.  I'd want the chance to say forever after "I was there opening day".  It's a thing.


This is what we are doing. We are going to go, even if just for a little while, to say we were there on opening day. We did the same when NFL opened. 
I actually think we'll use the Express Bus that day, vs what is usually a very bad security line at the front gates. AK gets backed up like no other park, even without Pandora grand opening


----------



## SgtTibbs

AngiTN said:


> we'll use the Express Bus that day, vs what is usually a *very bad* security line at the front gates.


Huh, I had not thought of that, but since my plans are to arrive in Pandora in the evenings I'll be using the Express bus anyway, so that's works.  Good tip!


----------



## AngiTN

And thanks to Yulilin's mention that a 2nd entrance is back by FOTLK, it will be a very easy walk to and from the Express Bus


----------



## HydroGuy

Zbugz said:


> And I just realized that AK opens at 7 a.m. on the 27th and 29th. How early would one need to line up for rope drop?!?


FWIW, we are planning rope drop on May 27 and evening only on May 28. At this point I am planning to arrive at AK at 6AM. I do not care to be first in line but I do care about being last! Hopefully we will be closer to the front than the back.


----------



## Zbugz

HydroGuy said:


> FWIW, we are planning rope drop on May 27 and evening only on May 28. At this point I am planning to arrive at AK at 6AM. I do not care to be first in line but I do care about being last! Hopefully we will be closer to the front than the back.



I was hoping you'd chime in, HydroGuy. Thanks!


----------



## beesly

AngiTN said:


> This is what we are doing. We are going to go, even if just for a little while, to say we were there on opening day. We did the same when NFL opened.
> I actually think we'll use the Express Bus that day, vs what is usually a very bad security line at the front gates. AK gets backed up like no other park, even without Pandora grand opening



Excellent point - thank you for the idea! I'm going on one of the AP preview dates, so I'm going to guess that the AP line won't be much shorter that day. I was planning on starting my day in EPCOT, anyhow, so I think I'm definitely going to use the express bus to hop over to AK.

Edited to add: I know crowds during the preview week won't be anything like opening weekend, but I still think it'll be easier to enter via the Express entrance.


----------



## tkbk

woohoo - well for those sweating' it if fp's are still readily available for the first week, they are.  my window opened today and I got the AFOP two different days and also NRJ 1 day6/1, 6/2 and 6/3.  There was plenty available to choose from.


----------



## BabyCrazyKCmommy

tkbk said:


> woohoo - well for those sweating' it if fp's are still readily available for the first week, they are.  my window opened today and I got the AFOP two different days and also NRJ 1 day6/1, 6/2 and 6/3.  There was plenty available to choose from.




Good because my Fast Pass Plus opens up on Friday for our trip May 30-June 8th Hoping there is still availability when I can book for our AK days June 3rd and 6th


----------



## Amy M

tkbk said:


> woohoo - well for those sweating' it if fp's are still readily available for the first week, they are.  my window opened today and I got the AFOP two different days and also NRJ 1 day6/1, 6/2 and 6/3.  There was plenty available to choose from.


Thanks for the update.  I have been stressing about these fastpasses!  My window opens next Wednesday for June 4-12.  Looking at AK on June 7 and 10.  Fingers crossed I can get my fastpasses!!!


----------



## SgtTibbs

Amy M said:


> Looking at AK on June 7 and 10.  Fingers crossed I can get my fastpasses!!!


Same day I'll be there.  Don't take all the FPP's!


----------



## Amy M

SgtTibbs said:


> Same day I'll be there.  Don't take all the FPP's!


LOL!!!  I'll try to save you some!


----------



## HopperFan

tkbk said:


> woohoo - well for those sweating' it if fp's are still readily available for the first week, they are.  my window opened today and I got the AFOP two different days and also NRJ 1 day6/1, 6/2 and 6/3.  There was plenty available to choose from.



Don't you think it's weird that so many times were open and you aren't the only one reporting it.  Why are these not disappearing as soon as they open?


----------



## SgtTibbs

HopperFan said:


> Don't you think it's weird that so many times were open and you aren't the only one reporting it.  Why are these not disappearing as soon as they open?


The average WDW visitor is not that into Avatar?


----------



## runwad

^Does the average park goer even worry about getting their fast passes as soon as the 60 day window opens? I would think not.


----------



## SgtTibbs

runwad said:


> ^Does the average park goer even worry about getting their fast passes as soon as the 60 day window opens? I would think not.


I'm active on Disboards so I don't have much experience with average guests.


----------



## hiroMYhero

HopperFan said:


> Don't you think it's weird that so many times were open and you aren't the only one reporting it.  Why are these not disappearing as soon as they open?


Do you think they may be running it FP only towards the end of the day? Like a number of hours to essentially "cut" the Standby line to run the predetermined number of guests through prior to EMH?


----------



## HopperFan

SgtTibbs said:


> The average WDW visitor is not that into Avatar?



I've never even seen it but I am excited about brand new rides, one (the river) that looks to have some cool technology.  I don't think the Avatar part matters as much as something new, something that's been talked about for years. 



runwad said:


> ^Does the average park goer even worry about getting their fast passes as soon as the 60 day window opens? I would think not.



I do think enough people know about and worry about FP+ that if something new were to come along, FP+ would book quickly.  I think that has been proven.  I know plenty who know nothing about Disboards and they know to book their FP+.  We don't have a market on that.

I'm going next week and haven't booked mine but I assure you had Pandora been open I would have booked day one ... I booked day two for 7DMT when it opened (and I don't like Snow White).

I'm sure at 30 days the locals will pick the remaining up but I am very surprised that they aren't booking quickly.



hiroMYhero said:


> Do you think they may be running it FP only towards the end of the day? Like a number of hours to essentially "cut" the Standby line to run the predetermined number of guests through prior to EMH?



Could be, so that would flood those later hours with more FP+.  How do you think they will handle the SB line when the park closes at 11 pm .... actually cut off SB say at 9:30 pm?  Don't think I'd want to be the CM out front as there will be folks showing up late specifically to get in line late.  It would be a break with precedent.

I just expected like the AP previews booked fast, 7DMT, FEA, A&E in the day .... this would book the first couple hours each morning.  I truly am quite surprised.


----------



## SgtTibbs

HopperFan said:


> I just expected like the AP previews booked fast, 7DMT, FEA, A&E in the day .... this would book the first couple hours each morning.  I truly am quite surprised.



It is two separate attractions so there are twice the number of FPP's to go around.  I expect that is at least partially the explanation.


----------



## twebber55

SgtTibbs said:


> It is two separate attractions so there are twice the number of FPP's to go around.  I expect that is at least partially the explanation.


i dont think thats partially the explanation i think that IS the explanation


----------



## hiroMYhero

Na'vi Translator will be available for sale in Pandora... increase your vocabulary by learning 90 Na'vi words and impress your Disney friends! 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-with-first-look-at-navi-translator-device/


----------



## SgtTibbs

hiroMYhero said:


> Na'vi Translator will be available for sale in Pandora... increase your vocabulary by learning 90 Na'vi words and impress your Disney friends!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-with-first-look-at-navi-translator-device/


Cool combine with with my Klingon skills and I'm poly lingual.  The girls are gonna melt.


----------



## maryj11

Does anyone think they may add evening EMH to August for AK? I wish they would update the hours and EMH dates so I can make my plans.


----------



## han22735

HopperFan said:


> Don't you think it's weird that so many times were open and you aren't the only one reporting it.  Why are these not disappearing as soon as they open?



I don't think the average Disney guest knows/understands the process.  I have talked to countless people at my work that have no clue compared to us that are regularly on the Dis.


----------



## HopperFan

han22735 said:


> I don't think the average Disney guest knows/understands the process.  I have talked to countless people at my work that have no clue compared to us that are regularly on the Dis.



And I know many who understand and don't hang around any Disboard kind of places. It certainly didn't stop Soarin' from running out in the day, TT true. These both are bring highly advertised on TV as  innovative. Fully expected then to go fast. Nothing said here changes my mind.


----------



## AZMermaid

hiroMYhero said:


> Na'vi Translator will be available for sale in Pandora... increase your vocabulary by learning 90 Na'vi words and impress your Disney friends!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-with-first-look-at-navi-translator-device/


These are a giant step up from the Indiana Jones decoder cards from Disneyland back in the day!


----------



## hiroMYhero

AZMermaid said:


> These are a giant step up from the Indiana Jones decoder cards from Disneyland back in the day!


That was my first thought, too! Those were free and it was a fun way to pass the time "reading the walls."


----------



## SgtTibbs

AZMermaid said:


> These are a giant step up from the Indiana Jones decoder cards from Disneyland back in the day!


I suppose, but if the goal is to help you learn the language it seems odd to only include 15 words and make other words "rare" and hard to find.


----------



## AngiTN

HopperFan said:


> And I know many who understand and don't hang around any Disboard kind of places. It certainly didn't stop Soarin' from running out in the day, TT true. These both are bring highly advertised on TV as  innovative. Fully expected then to go fast. Nothing said here changes my mind.


Their continued availability makes little sense to me.
I do think many (I dare say most) guests do use FP, and book them in advance. 
I had a friend go last April and she'd never been. She had already bought tickets and knew about FP before even speaking to me. She got advice from me on booking them but she was aware and starting the process, just based on info from the Disney site.
And a coworker went a couple months ago and he was doing the same, he knew about FP and was working on their plans before we spoke about recommendations.
Neither of those are message board members
But, these passes are lasting longer than other E ticket type attractions. Maybe they built in more capacity than usual, since they were built with FP+ in mind? Honestly no idea. I do find it curious


----------



## Shellyred8

SgtTibbs said:


> Cool combine with with my Klingon skills and I'm poly lingual.  The girls are gonna melt.


This just made me laugh (and I needed a good laugh today!)!  I know so many people that would say this very same thing.


----------



## FireflyTrance

AngiTN said:


> Their continued availability makes little sense to me.
> I do think many (I dare say most) guests do use FP, and book them in advance.
> I had a friend go last April and she'd never been. She had already bought tickets and knew about FP before even speaking to me. She got advice from me on booking them but she was aware and starting the process, just based on info from the Disney site.
> And a coworker went a couple months ago and he was doing the same, he knew about FP and was working on their plans before we spoke about recommendations.
> Neither of those are message board members
> But, these passes are lasting longer than other E ticket type attractions. Maybe they built in more capacity than usual, since they were built with FP+ in mind? Honestly no idea. I do find it curious



If you have an onsite stay WDW emails you 60 days out and lets you know the FP+ is available to book. So I don't think not knowing about FP+ is the issue. I imagine it's a combination of 1. large hourly capacity 2. some people not wanting to go opening weekend to avoid crowds 3. some people not being aware.

My sister is aware but didn't want me to get her fp+ for opening day because she didn't want to deal with the crowds. She prefers to just avoid it all together and go to EPCOT. If you don't go to WDW every year then the opening of Pandora might not be as big a deal to you. My sister also hasn't been on the new Soarin' or FEA so for her those rides are equally as new as the Pandora rides, and the crowds will be lighter at EPCOT.


----------



## SgtTibbs

AngiTN said:


> Their continued availability makes little sense to me.
> I do think many (I dare say most) guests do use FP, and book them in advance.
> I had a friend go last April and she'd never been. She had already bought tickets and knew about FP before even speaking to me. She got advice from me on booking them but she was aware and starting the process, just based on info from the Disney site.
> And a coworker went a couple months ago and he was doing the same, he knew about FP and was working on their plans before we spoke about recommendations.
> Neither of those are message board members
> But, these passes are lasting longer than other E ticket type attractions. Maybe they built in more capacity than usual, since they were built with FP+ in mind? Honestly no idea. I do find it curious



Again, for the first time in forever there are two new E-ticket rides and FPP's are being split between them that has to help with availability.  However I suppose it's also possible they have shifted the Stand-by/FPP ratio in favor it FPP and the stand-by queues will be historically long. Time will tell.


----------



## gometros

rteetz said:


> Map on first page



Thanks, I saw that, but since it was only Pandora I was having trouble orienting it to the rest of AK.


----------



## AggieRach99

I booked fast passes this morning for May 29-June 5, with AK days on 5/31 and 6/2. Pretty much every time was still available for both Pandora rides, and I was booking for 4 people. I was very pleasantly surprised. Hope this eases anxiety for those of you who are still waiting for your windows to open!


----------



## wilkeliza

HopperFan said:


> Don't you think it's weird that so many times were open and you aren't the only one reporting it.  Why are these not disappearing as soon as they open?



I think it is because the average guest just doesn't care. FEA and 7DMT are because they are being taken by the uber planners here on the boards. I think most people still think DAK I don't have to make FP+ for DAK. I mean I almost never did and always was able to get the Safari, Dinosaur, and EE. DAK is also one of the lowest on the totem pole for people so until the mindset of the general pop changes DAK will still be easy to get FP+ for even with 2 new rides.


----------



## Amy M

AggieRach99 said:


> I booked fast passes this morning for May 29-June 5, with AK days on 5/31 and 6/2. Pretty much every time was still available for both Pandora rides, and I was booking for 4 people. I was very pleasantly surprised. Hope this eases anxiety for those of you who are still waiting for your windows to open!


It does for me!  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessV

I just checked for 5/29, thinking we might want a back-up FP for one of the Pandora rides in case we don't get on it standby the night before, and had lots of times available for either ride for a party of 2.

FWIW as an anecdotal aside, we visit WDW every summer over July 4th week, so peak attendance. I'm not a book-at-60-days person and never have a problem getting FPs for everything except 7DMT a few weeks out. And more often than not, we decide to change plans when we're literally en route to a park, yet rarely am I shut out of anything. Maybe it's because we prefer to hit the parks at night, maybe it's because we're a small traveling party, IDK


----------



## twebber55

i looked at 30 days from now and every ride has availability
FOP is already completely booked for May 27th 
tiering DAK has helped manage the avatar rides


----------



## AngiTN

SgtTibbs said:


> Again, for the first time in forever there are two new E-ticket rides and FPP's are being split between them that has to help with availability.  However I suppose it's also possible they have shifted the Stand-by/FPP ratio in favor it FPP and the stand-by queues will be historically long. Time will tell.


I'm sure having 2 is a major part of the difference. I think it's a mixture. Because even at a place like Epcot or HS, with limited rides of peak interest, the 2 or even 3 main E Ticket rides don't have the same wide open availability as the 2 new rides at AK have. 

Do we know how many theaters they have for the rides? Is the Flight ride maybe 3, like Soarin? That may be a piece of the puzzle too, seeing how even Soarin has better availability now than it did with just 2.  I'd guess the boat ride is just 1 but really no idea. Basing it on existing boat rides and guessing based on how much room they'd need. Pretty hard to build more than 1 full route for a boat ride.


----------



## dina444444

AngiTN said:


> I'm sure having 2 is a major part of the difference. I think it's a mixture. Because even at a place like Epcot or HS, with limited rides of peak interest, the 2 or even 3 main E Ticket rides don't have the same wide open availability as the 2 new rides at AK have.
> 
> Do we know how many theaters they have for the rides? Is the Flight ride maybe 3, like Soarin? That may be a piece of the puzzle too, seeing how even Soarin has better availability now than it did with just 2.  I'd guess the boat ride is just 1 but really no idea. Basing it on existing boat rides and guessing based on how much room they'd need. Pretty hard to build more than 1 full route for a boat ride.


FoP has 4 theatres and I can see NRJ having capacity similar to pirates if it has a dual loading dock.


----------



## courtney118

AggieRach99 said:


> I booked fast passes this morning for May 29-June 5, with AK days on 5/31 and 6/2. Pretty much every time was still available for both Pandora rides, and I was booking for 4 people. I was very pleasantly surprised. Hope this eases anxiety for those of you who are still waiting for your windows to open!



Good to know! Thanks!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SgtTibbs said:


> Cool combine with with my Klingon skills and I'm poly lingual.  The girls are gonna melt.


----------



## CAS239

I'll be booking next month for opening day. I'll be needing two FP's or a volunteer to drop there's for me. Thanks in advance


----------



## AngiTN

dina444444 said:


> FoP has 4 theatres and I can see NRJ having capacity similar to pirates if it has a dual loading dock.


Well that helps with FoP for sure


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngiTN said:


> Their continued availability makes little sense to me.
> I do think many (I dare say most) guests do use FP, and book them in advance.
> I had a friend go last April and she'd never been. She had already bought tickets and knew about FP before even speaking to me. She got advice from me on booking them but she was aware and starting the process, just based on info from the Disney site.
> And a coworker went a couple months ago and he was doing the same, he knew about FP and was working on their plans before we spoke about recommendations.
> Neither of those are message board members
> But, these passes are lasting longer than other E ticket type attractions. Maybe they built in more capacity than usual, since they were built with FP+ in mind? Honestly no idea. I do find it curious



Only thing I can think of is that capacity is up (we know the Banshee ride has 4 theaters and we saw what adding a third theater to Soarin did as far as reducing wait times) and that with the two new rides and only being able to book 1 that spreads it out a bit.

Also, the height requirements for the banshee ride is pretty high for Disney, so that might be impacting things a bit too


----------



## Zbugz

The extended hours for Pandora might be helping with FP distribution, too.


----------



## Silvermist999

wilkeliza said:


> *I think it is because the average guest just doesn't care*. FEA and 7DMT are because they are being taken by the uber planners here on the boards. I think most people still think DAK I don't have to make FP+ for DAK. I mean I almost never did and always was able to get the Safari, Dinosaur, and EE. DAK is also one of the lowest on the totem pole for people so until the mindset of the general pop changes DAK will still be easy to get FP+ for even with 2 new rides.



I think this is likely true.   
Either that or there are alot of people who are staying offsite and can't book their FP+ yet.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I really don't care why there is availability. I just hope that this is still the case when we are ready to book FP+ for our Sept vacation.


----------



## CAS239

A LOT of people aren't in their booking window. There are a ton of AP's, like me, who will be going for May 27th/28th FP's


----------



## twebber55

Silvermist999 said:


> I think this is likely true.
> Either that or there are alot of people who are staying offsite and can't book their FP+ yet.


yet the APs sold out in a couple hours
so somebody cares


----------



## disneyfan314

I get to book tomorrow for our trip May 30-June 6. I'm hoping to get one of the rides the evening of the 30th and the other on the 31st. I'll report back once I get to see what's available.


----------



## Nezumi Fan

disneyfan314 said:


> I get to book tomorrow for our trip May 30-June 6. I'm hoping to get one of the rides the evening of the 30th and the other on the 31st. I'll report back once I get to see what's available.



Our window opened this morning reeeeeally early (we're in Seattle). I was able to make FP+'s for Avatar Land for all seven days of our stay. Aside from the first day (May 29), there were passes available for "Flights of Passage" throughout the day. I'm happy to see the decision to keep AK open until 1:00 a.m. seems to already be helping.


----------



## BellaBaby

Good to hear! I'll be booking tomorrow morning. We'll be at the Contemporary same time as you Nezumi Fan!


----------



## disneyfan314

I just finished getting FP for June 30-31. There was still availability for NRJ thoughout the day/evening and only afternoon/evening for FOP on the 30th. I have a 6:15 NRJ FP on the 30th. On the 31st there is availablilty for both rides at all times of the day. We have FOP at 10:10. I'm getting excited and my daughter will be excited when I wake her for school and tell her we get to ride both new rides!

It still looks like those waiting to make FP in the next few days will still have a chance to ride!


----------



## BellaBaby

Yep, just got mine for family of 5. NRJ on 6/2 and FOP on 6/3!! Very excited!!


----------



## rteetz

Get ready for no attraction signage, Disney bags and no mickey magicband readers. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/new-d...rs-banshee-connect-avatar-no-disney-bags-etc/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Get ready for no attraction signage, Disney bags and no mickey magicband readers.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/new-d...rs-banshee-connect-avatar-no-disney-bags-etc/


Ummm... this seems like something that might not last... "Reportedly, *there isn’t much in the way of signage for the attractions in the land*, as it would impede on the natural environment around the two rides (in story). Na’vi totem poles will be used to convey to guests what the attraction is they are entering the queue for. *Whether or not this means there will be wait time signs or not remains to be seen.*"


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> Get ready for no attraction signage, Disney bags and no mickey magicband readers.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/new-d...rs-banshee-connect-avatar-no-disney-bags-etc/


Full immersion! The poor CMs will tire of answering the same questions and giving the same directions.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ummm... this seems like something that might not last... "Reportedly, *there isn’t much in the way of signage for the attractions in the land*, as it would impede on the natural environment around the two rides (in story). Na’vi totem poles will be used to convey to guests what the attraction is they are entering the queue for. *Whether or not this means there will be wait time signs or not remains to be seen.*"


It's all part of the immersion. Universal did it with diagon alley. Expect this with Star Wars land too.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Get ready for no attraction signage, Disney bags and no mickey magicband readers.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/new-d...rs-banshee-connect-avatar-no-disney-bags-etc/


Truthfully, I like it. Sounds really fun to me. I don't think the land is so huge you can't find things


----------



## SgtTibbs

AngiTN said:


> Truthfully, I like it. Sounds really fun to me. I don't think the land is so huge you can't find things


What she said.  

Heck, I'll probably purchase something in the store just to get the Alpha Centauri Expeditions bag.  Darn you Disney and your marketing genius.


----------



## AngiTN

SgtTibbs said:


> What she said.
> 
> Heck, I'll probably purchase something in the store just to get the Alpha Centauri Expeditions bag.  *Darn you Disney and your marketing genius*.


I know, right? There is no way I can not buy something. Probably several somethings. They had me at interactive and different between day and night.


----------



## AngiTN

Speaking of the land, I'm guessing there are no maps leaked out? I know where it is but talking about maps of the actual land? Still a tightly held secret?


----------



## Roxyfire

AngiTN said:


> I know, right? There is no way I can not buy something. Probably several somethings. They had me at interactive and different between day and night.



Me too, I'm such a sucker for that stuff.


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> Speaking of the land, I'm guessing there are no maps leaked out? I know where it is but talking about maps of the actual land? Still a tightly held secret?


Angi ~ Na'vi didn't use maps. 

I think the land will be beautiful and fun - the full immersion will be great!


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> Angi ~ Na'vi didn't use maps.
> 
> I think the land will be beautiful and fun - the full immersion will be great!


LOL... I guess they melded with the land


----------



## SgtTibbs

hiroMYhero said:


> Angi ~ Na'vi didn't use maps.


But The Resources Development Administration does.


----------



## SgtTibbs

SgtTibbs said:


> But The Resources Development Administration does.


Which brings up another issue with Avatar.  Ambiguous bad guys. I had to go out and Google their name for that previous post and I just watched Avatar a month or two ago. 

The Empire
The Sith
Modor
Demontors
Deatheaters
The Resources Development Administration

One of these things is not like the others, one of these things just doesn't belong.


----------



## twebber55

SgtTibbs said:


> Which brings up another issue with Avatar.  Ambiguous bad guys. I had to go out and Google their name for that previous post and I just watched Avatar a month or two ago.
> 
> The Empire
> The Sith
> Modor
> Demontors
> Deatheaters
> The Resources Development Administration
> 
> One of these things is not like the others, one of these things just doesn't belong.


i know where you are going with this could we not go down this road again and just talk about the land itself
thanks


----------



## princessfionasmom

I was just reading on the Walt Disney World website that the "extra" extra magic hours are for guests staying at select Walt Disney World resorts.  Has anyone found out any information about what the "select" resorts are?  I'll be staying at Shades of Green and guests there do get the extra magic hours benefit but I'm worried now that this might exclude Shades of Green.  I can't find any information about what the "select" means.


----------



## AngiTN

princessfionasmom said:


> I was just reading on the Walt Disney World website that the "extra" extra magic hours are for guests staying at select Walt Disney World resorts.  Has anyone found out any information about what the "select" resorts are?  I'll be staying at Shades of Green and guests there do get the extra magic hours benefit but I'm worried now that this might exclude Shades of Green.  I can't find any information about what the "select" means.


All resorts that currently get Extra Magic Hours


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> It's all part of the immersion. Universal did it with diagon alley. Expect this with Star Wars land too.





AngiTN said:


> Truthfully, I like it. Sounds really fun to me. I don't think the land is so huge you can't find things





SgtTibbs said:


> What she said.
> 
> Heck, I'll probably purchase something in the store just to get the Alpha Centauri Expeditions bag.  Darn you Disney and your marketing genius.





hiroMYhero said:


> Angi ~ Na'vi didn't use maps.
> 
> I think the land will be beautiful and fun - the full immersion will be great!



I agree with ALL of this... *WE WILL LIKE IT!!*

But we will always know where we're going, because our family (and let's say typical DISers) will have done their research and orient themselves well.

I can imagine others getting annoyed when they have no idea where to go, and I feel for the CMs who will have to answer the same questions with maddening frequency.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SgtTibbs said:


> Which brings up another issue with Avatar.  *Ambiguous bad guys.* I had to go out and Google their name for that previous post and I just watched Avatar a month or two ago.


Isn't it transparently INDUSTRIAL MILITARY COMPLEX and GREEDY BIG BUSINESS??


----------



## JennLTX

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I agree with ALL of this... *WE WILL LIKE IT!!*
> 
> But we will always know where we're going, because our family (and let's say typical DISers) will have done their research and orient themselves well.
> 
> I can imagine others getting annoyed when they have no idea where to go, and I feel for the CMs who will have to answer the same questions with maddening frequency.


I do, too.  They already put up with a LOT.

But yes, we will be prepared, and we will love it.  With the probable exception of the food because if I were to put any of that in front of DS, his wee little head would explode.


----------



## rteetz

I made some changes to the first post and added a merchandise section!


----------



## FastPasser

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I feel for the CMs who will have to answer the same questions with maddening frequency.


It's really not that bad because it often leads to further guest interaction and believe it or not, most CMs enjoy that part of the job. AK is the most confusing park for guests, so being asked a lot of questions is nothing new, ask away.


----------



## cigar95

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can imagine others getting annoyed when they have no idea where to go, and I feel for the CMs who will have to answer the same questions with maddening frequency.


The most frustrating question figures to be the ill-informed "Where is the Avatar ride?" (Presumably, thinking of Flight of Passage) If I were a CM in Pandora, I'd be tempted to look at my watch and depending on if the number of seconds were an odd or an even number point toward one of the two attractions or the other. (This ignores the reality that neither is really an "Avatar" ride.)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser said:


> It's really not that bad because it often leads to further guest interaction and believe it or not, most CMs enjoy that part of the job. AK is the most confusing park for guests, so being asked a lot of questions is nothing new, ask away.


Fair enough!!  Perhaps I am just showing how ill-suited *I* would be to the amazing role of CM... ...


----------



## FastPasser

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Perhaps I am just showing how ill-suited *I* would be to the amazing role of CM


Based on your Screen Name, I'd say you're a mom, so *YOU* would do just fine as a CM.


----------



## wilkeliza

There will have to be some sort of signage. Maybe not signs pointing you how to get to a ride but every ride has to have an in English or picture attraction warning. Disney will be setting themselves up for a lawsuit if at least those signs aren't available and in plain sight. Being on the website and in the park map doesn't cut it for safety. 

Also sure there may not be mickey tap points but I bet there are ACE tap points for magic bands.


----------



## FastPasser

I've not been able to verify it, and although I was there, but based on this story I'm beginning to think it might have been the case. The story is that Joe didn't want signage at AK when it first opened. He wanted guests to explore and discover the park on their own. I guess Joe caved because there are signs.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> There will have to be some sort of signage. Maybe not signs pointing you how to get to a ride but every ride has to have an in English or picture attraction warning. Disney will be setting themselves up for a lawsuit if at least those signs aren't available and in plain sight. Being on the website and in the park map doesn't cut it for safety.
> 
> Also sure there may not be mickey tap points but I bet there are ACE tap points for magic bands.


The totem poles will guide you and tell you but you won't see a giant sign that says Flight of Passage or something. 

Universal has done similar things with Potter. No lawsuits to be had.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> The totem poles will guide you and tell you but you won't see a giant sign that says Flight of Passage or something.
> 
> Universal has done similar things with Potter. No lawsuits to be had.



The lawsuit was directly about the safety signage not just how to get there. On Escape from Gringotts there is a massive board (about the size of an average person) with all the safety warnings. It is the same sign where the wait time is posted. The safety signs are required by law so there will be at least some sort of sign.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> The lawsuit was directly about the safety signage not just how to get there. On Escape from Gringotts there is a massive board (about the size of an average person) with all the safety warnings. It is the same sign where the wait time is posted. The safety signs are required by law so there will be at least some sort of sign.


Okay misread then. I would imagine yes safety signage will be out somewhere. Actual ride signage likely not. I wouldn't also imagine this is what they will do for Star Wars.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just wanted to share (since I found these posts from others useful) that today was my first day to be able to book FP+ for my trip and my AK day is my arrival day, so exactly 60 days out .... plenty of FP+ available - even for FOP I saw as early as 8:30am.  I booked for the afternoon as I am arriving that morning and even tried to modify mine after a few minutes of booking and several times available (settled on a 4:15pm slot just to allow for some travel issues)

Also got Rivers of Light no issue


----------



## rteetz

I booked Navi River Journey this morning no problem.


----------



## FastPasser

Regarding the signage, the "WDW New Today" report says that there won't be much in the way of signage for the attractions, not that there won't be any. As of a few days ago, there was signage, but it was informational and not directional. The totem poles may have been there, but weren't obvious.

While reports make it sound like Pandora is complete, it's not totally complete yet, there's still minor work being done so more signage may appear. But not to worry because Pandora CMs begin arriving tomorrow and that means that it will be ready.

When you experience Pandora in person for the first time, be prepared to be mesmerized by the overall area and awe struck by the shear size of the immense floating mountains, AMAZING!! For those who evaluate new theme park lands by the number of rides, it might fall short as there's only two. But for those who make an evaluation based on the overall experience and ambiance of the land, you'll love it. And for those people, practice saying wow a lot before coming.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Regarding the signage, the "WDW New Today" report says that there won't be much in the way of signage for the attractions, not that there won't be any. As of a few days ago, there was signage, but it was informational and not directional. The totem poles may have been there, but weren't obvious.
> 
> While reports make it sound like Pandora is complete, it's not totally complete yet, there's still minor work being done so more signage may appear. But not to worry because Pandora CMs begin arriving tomorrow and that means that it will be ready.
> 
> When you experience Pandora in person for the first time, be prepared to be mesmerized by the overall area and awe struck by the shear size of the immense floating mountains, AMAZING!! For those who evaluate new theme park lands by the number of rides, it might fall short as there's only two. But for those who make an evaluation based on the overall experience and ambiance of the land, you'll love it. And for those people, practice saying wow a lot before coming.


I am so excited, having watched this land come up, from behind a wall, I cannot wait to experience it. I am definitely not looking at just the rides (same thing with WWoHP the rides are an added bonus to me) but the immersion of it, and it looks and sounds as if they got it right at Pandora


----------



## hiroMYhero

FastPasser said:


> Regarding the signage, the "WDW New Today" report says that there won't be much in the way of signage for the attractions, not that there won't be any. As of a few days ago, there was signage, but it was informational and not directional. The totem poles may have been there, but weren't obvious.
> 
> While reports make it sound like Pandora is complete, it's not totally complete yet, there's still minor work being done so more signage may appear. But not to worry because Pandora CMs begin arriving tomorrow and that means that it will be ready.
> 
> When you experience Pandora in person for the first time, be prepared to be mesmerized by the overall area and awe struck by the shear size of the immense floating mountains, AMAZING!! For those who evaluate new theme park lands by the number of rides, it might fall short as there's only two. But for those who make an evaluation based on the overall experience and ambiance of the land, you'll love it. And for those people, practice saying wow a lot before coming.


Thanks, FastPasser, for sharing and without any spoilers! Perhaps because it's 6:00a for me, I thought "practice saying" would be followed by "floating mountains."


----------



## WEDWDW

FastPasser said:


> When you experience Pandora in person for the first time, be prepared to be mesmerized by the overall area and awe struck by the shear size of the immense floating mountains, AMAZING!! For those who evaluate new theme park lands by the number of rides, it might fall short as there's only two. But for those who make an evaluation based on the overall experience and ambiance of the land, you'll love it. And for those people, practice saying wow a lot before coming.


Thanks for the report!

In terms of "immersion" how would you rate it in comparison to Potter-Potter "seems" to be the "gold standard" theses days unfortunately for us WDW lovers.


----------



## hopperfan70

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just wanted to share (since I found these posts from others useful) that today was my first day to be able to book FP+ for my trip and my AK day is my arrival day, so exactly 60 days out .... plenty of FP+ available - even for FOP I saw as early as 8:30am.  I booked for the afternoon as I am arriving that morning and even tried to modify mine after a few minutes of booking and several times available (settled on a 4:15pm slot just to allow for some travel issues)
> 
> Also got Rivers of Light no issue



Thanks to all for these kind of posts - even just 1 a day is comforting - FP window opens tomorrow for me and this AM I was sitting down to make back up plans to my back up plans in jockeying our AK days around our schedule. Now I'm going to spend my AM doing something else!


----------



## FastPasser

WEDWDW said:


> In terms of "immersion" how would you rate it in comparison to Potter-Potter "seems" to be the "gold standard" theses days unfortunately for us WDW lovers.


There are intangible factors that enter into rating the two lands. The WWoHP and the Pandora experiences are so dissimilar in concept and execution that it's like comparing apples to oranges. For me, it's not an either or situation, it's both lands?


----------



## LisafromIndiana

My 60 day window opened up today. I booked an 8:40 am FP for FOP on 6/4 right at 7 am. There were plenty of times to choose from for both of the new attractions. Good luck everyone!


----------



## twebber55

LisafromIndiana said:


> My 60 day window opened up today. I booked an 8:40 am FP for FOP on 6/4 right at 7 am. There were plenty of times to choose from for both of the new attractions. Good luck everyone!


thanks mine starts wednesday good to know there are choices


----------



## McKelly

Does anybody know if the new QS restaurant is gong to have outdoor seating or if it will be inside seating?  Going in the summer, and am trying to arrange our meals for indoors and A/C!


----------



## DrDeb

rteetz said:


> The totem poles will guide you and tell you but you won't see a giant sign that says Flight of Passage or something.
> 
> Universal has done similar things with Potter. No lawsuits to be had.


thanks so much for your informative thread....we WDW lovers are lucky to have you    probably won't be seeing Pandora on May 16th BUT going back in Oct!!!!!


----------



## CAS239

McKelly said:


> Does anybody know if the new QS restaurant is gong to have outdoor seating or if it will be inside seating?  Going in the summer, and am trying to arrange our meals for indoors and A/C!



From what I've seen it's all indoors and made to look like a military mess hall


----------



## rteetz

CAS239 said:


> From what I've seen it's all indoors and made to look like a military mess hall


I've heard it will have some outdoor seating.


----------



## CAS239

rteetz said:


> I've heard it will have some outdoor seating.



Like most I'm sure. Majority will be inside, while they'll have some tables outside.

Living in Florida makes you never want to sit outside and eat. Whether it be at Disney or at another restaurant lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CAS239 said:


> Like most I'm sure. Majority will be inside, while they'll have some tables outside.
> 
> Living in Florida makes you never want to sit outside and eat. Whether it be at Disney or at another restaurant lol



Well, except for like the 2 days of the year that get perfect weather and then there is nothing better - but yeah, majority inside is the right call


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, except for like the 2 days of the year that get perfect weather and then there is nothing better - but yeah, majority inside is the right call


Must be the climate I come from but I love eating outside.


----------



## FastPasser

Every single downtown restaurant where I live in Central Florida and dozens where I work that are able to have outdoor dining, have it. If the temp is 80 or below, there are people eating outside. With the average high temp from Nov through some of April being in the low 80s, it makes for good outdoor dining for many people.

The Quonset hut type building that houses the Pandora restaurant is described by Disney as_ "a beautiful museum-like dining room. Featuring Na’vi art and cultural items,"_ rather than a military mess hall. The seating is primarily indoors, but I noticed a space directly in front of the entrance which appears suitable for the outdoor dining area. Just a guess on my part though. If it is, guests will want to eat there because of the amazing scenery.


----------



## hopperfan70

60 day window opened today. At 5AM MST - booked FoP for 2nd day of stay @ 10AM and NRJ for 3rd day of stay @ 4:40PM - lots of FP+ time options. Booking for a party of 3.


----------



## rteetz

Canteen full menu and pricing 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/satu...now-available-for-pandoras-satuli-canteen.htm


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> Must be the climate I come from but I love eating outside.


My wife does, too - even on our summer trips. I prefer the air conditioning when it is sweltering outside.


----------



## WEDWDW

rteetz said:


> Must be the climate I come from but I love eating outside.


No doubt-except for Summer!lol

There are so many awesome outside spots-the "Discovery River tables" at Flame Tree are awesome!


----------



## FireflyTrance

rteetz said:


> Canteen full menu and pricing
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/satu...now-available-for-pandoras-satuli-canteen.htm



I like that the Kids' Mickey Check Meals menu has so many options for kids. Basically smaller portions of the adult meals. My daughter wouldn't eat a cheese burger or quesadilla but would eat a grilled chicken bowl


----------



## Somnia

I can't wait to see Pandora when we go in December, but is anyone else just sitting here waiting to watch your favorite vlogers and listen to your favorite podcasts for their impressions when they go next month?


----------



## SgtTibbs

Somnia said:


> I can't wait to see Pandora when we go in December, but is anyone else just sitting here waiting to watch your favorite vlogers and listen to your favorite podcasts for their impressions when they go next month?


NOPE! Very much not.  I'm _carefully_ reading this tread to keep up with FPP news but otherwise I'm doing my best to stay blissfully ignorant of all things Pandora.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Somnia said:


> I can't wait to see Pandora when we go in December, but is anyone else just sitting here waiting to watch your favorite vlogers and listen to your favorite podcasts for their impressions when they go next month?


I haven't watched the videos because I want to experience it for myself, but I have an AP preview booked for May, so I am psyched!


----------



## IrishNYC

FireflyTrance said:


> I like that the Kids' Mickey Check Meals menu has so many options for kids. Basically smaller portions of the adult meals. My daughter wouldn't eat a cheese burger or quesadilla but would eat a grilled chicken bowl


Your kid and mine! Except my daughter would want the fish.


----------



## Shellyb84

Well DD's dance recital date got changed last minute, so no AP preview event for us!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FireflyTrance said:


> I like that the Kids' Mickey Check Meals menu has so many options for kids. Basically smaller portions of the adult meals. My daughter wouldn't eat a cheese burger or quesadilla but would eat a grilled chicken bowl



I am excited that the kids meals are smaller portions of the adult meals as I was to try the hamburger pods but also the spicy tofu bowl - so thinking I could get kid's meals of each


----------



## JennLTX

IrishNYC said:


> Your kid and mine! Except my daughter would want the fish.


And my son would look at any of those things and say "What are you trying to do to me?"  

Here's hoping one day his palate will be a LITTLE more adventuresome, because that food sounds amazing!!!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Shellyb84 said:


> Well DD's dance recital date got changed last minute, so no AP preview event for us!


Life is full of hard choices. I would struggle with this one. She'll get over it - probably.


----------



## cruisin5

Great thread!  I've read it all but am not sure what Rivers of Light is?  I understand there are 2 rides (FoP, NRJ), but what else is there?  What's the benefit of going after dark?


----------



## HydroGuy

cruisin5 said:


> Great thread!  I've read it all but am not sure what Rivers of Light is?  I understand there are 2 rides (FoP, NRJ), but what else is there?  What's the benefit of going after dark?


It is a new night time show that (finally) started at AK in Feb. Unrelated to Pandora.

See https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...ails-showtimes-dining-fastpass-video.3577305/


----------



## KalamityJane

Anyone have an idea about the cheeseburger pod at the Canteen? Is that like a stuffed burger, no bun? Same with the curry pod... What exactly are they trying to convey with that?


----------



## KalamityJane

KalamityJane said:


> Anyone have an idea about the cheeseburger pod at the Canteen? Is that like a stuffed burger, no bun? Same with the curry pod... What exactly are they trying to convey with that?


http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/satuli-canteen/gallery/09mar2017-satu'li-canteen-overview/29868.htm

Or it could be like this LOL Probably should have seen the gallery. I was trying to figure out if it was possibly a gluten free kid friendly option.


----------



## rteetz

cruisin5 said:


> Great thread!  I've read it all but am not sure what Rivers of Light is?  I understand there are 2 rides (FoP, NRJ), but what else is there?  What's the benefit of going after dark?


Well at AK you have Rivers of Light and Tree Awakenings. Everest at night is great too. In Pandora the land itself will glow in bioluminescence.


----------



## JennLTX

Okay, June 3 arrival here, with morning AK planned for June 4 and afternoon / evening AK on June 5.  FPs are now done, and both FoP and NRJ were WIDE open.  I know the fact that they've not been scarce is being discussed, but I truly am shocked I had my choice of pretty much any time we wanted.


----------



## kricha06

KalamityJane said:


> Anyone have an idea about the cheeseburger pod at the Canteen? Is that like a stuffed burger, no bun? Same with the curry pod... What exactly are they trying to convey with that?



Theyre calling them pods but they're just versions of bao it seems.


----------



## yulilin3

It looks like I'll be able to go to the CM previews on May 4th, a friend of mine invited me. I will try and post a spoiler free review on everything and if anyone has any specific/spoiler questions we can talk through pm


----------



## rteetz

Just found out there will be outdoor seating at the canteen.


----------



## WEDWDW

Are the CM Preview days going to be from open to close or is there a chance of limited SOs on those days?


----------



## yulilin3

WEDWDW said:


> Are the CM Preview days going to be from open to close or is there a chance of limited SOs on those days?


There are 4 slots per day 9-11, 12-2, 3-5, 6-8.


----------



## shonadamson

We will be there on opening day.  Does anyone know if they are planning anything special for that day?  Have they done anything special when they have opened up other lands?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## rteetz

per OPTN


----------



## hiroMYhero

shonadamson said:


> We will be there on opening day.  Does anyone know if they are planning anything special for that day?  Have they done anything special when they have opened up other lands?  Thank you in advance.


Most of the hoopla will take place during the media event days that precede the actual opening day. I don't think they'll have anything special because the focus that day will be on crowd control.


----------



## IrishNYC

rteetz said:


> View attachment 229262
> 
> per OPTN



I love this! DH and I are ridiculously excited about this menu.


----------



## AngiTN

Shellyb84 said:


> Well DD's dance recital date got changed last minute, so no AP preview event for us!


Found out ours is out too. DGD's Girl's Choir concert is the same day as our reservation. It was already a struggle since we are there 2 weeks before that date, and again 2 weeks after.  This was the final straw that made me realize making it was simply not going to work.

I do have a semi-related question, since it's AK related, has anyone heard if they'll do anything for Earth Day(AK's anniversary date)? Since it's so close to the opening of Pandora and all it's related activities I'm guessing no


----------



## FireflyTrance

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like I'll be able to go to the CM previews on May 4th, a friend of mine invited me. I will try and post a spoiler free review on everything and if anyone has any specific/spoiler questions we can talk through pm



That's so exciting! Only a month away now! I would be interested to know anything about the capacity of the rides. Also it would be interesting to know if you had time to ride both rides and check out the land as well. I'm going to a DVC preview and 2 hours doesn't seem like enough time to do everything.


----------



## rteetz

New video 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...makers-to-create-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

FireflyTrance said:


> That's so exciting! Only a month away now! I would be interested to know anything about the capacity of the rides. Also it would be interesting to know if you had time to ride both rides and check out the land as well. I'm going to a DVC preview and 2 hours doesn't seem like enough time to do everything.



This is a huge concern for me too, really hoping to do both rides and walk around a bit... realizing we might have to pick one and just enjoy the views. It'll be hard to tell too, since ours is the first slot on May 13 so we won't have a chance to hear from other AP previews in advance


----------



## FastPasser

AK CMs had their opportunity to obtain Pandora preview tickets yesterday. They went very quickly. Beginning after midnight tonight, remaining CMs are able to sign up for tickets. Guess I'll be up until 12:02.


----------



## AngiTN

Good luck!


----------



## FastPasser

AngiTN said:


> Good luck!


Thanks, I've already been inside and I'll probably experience it few times before the preview, but I want DW to experience it too.


----------



## hiroMYhero

FastPasser said:


> Thanks, I've already been inside and I'll probably experience it few times before the preview, but I want DW to experience it too.


And the rides! That will be so cool for you - you deserve to get a spot!


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser said:


> Thanks, I've already been inside and I'll probably experience it few times before the preview, but I want DW to experience it too.


And when you do get in next we would love to hear about it!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## WEDWDW

Any chance May 7 could see some a SO of some sort?


----------



## rteetz

WEDWDW said:


> Any chance May 7 could see some a SO of some sort?


There is always a chance but it will likely be random and luck.


----------



## WEDWDW

rteetz said:


> There is always a chance but it will likely be random and luck.


Thanks-it just looks "odd" to have that one day "break" in the CM Previews-hopefully they have scheduled that day as a SO day!


----------



## cigar95

Earlier in the thread (WAY earlier) I had reported about projected previews for DVC and passholders on 22-24 April, which ended up moving to mid-May. I still was interested in those original dates, and a bit more digging turned up that what had been planned for those early dates was not the previews that came out (and filled up) last week, but the special Joe Rhode tour, which has, I believe, since been announced for similar dates in May.  (Aside - that tour may also include Bob Iger himself if his schedule permits, which suggests it's likely to be for a rather small group.)
While this makes it sound like there may have been delays in getting the park ready, here's a more reassuring quote: 


> We are still scheduled to turn the area over to the park in 2 weeks.
> 
> And everything is moving along at a grand pace. . . .


----------



## AngiTN

WEDWDW said:


> Thanks-it just looks "odd" to have that one day "break" in the CM Previews-hopefully they have scheduled that day as a SO day!


I would think it's more likely they planned 1 round of previews, a day to make corrections based on feedback and another round of previews.


----------



## FastPasser

AngiTN said:


> has anyone heard if they'll do anything for Earth Day(AK's anniversary date)? Since it's so close to the opening of Pandora and all it's related activities I'm guessing no


Yes there will be Earth Day activities, actually Earth Weekend. The "Party for the Planet" will allow Guests to explore and connect with nature. Ranging from games to special interactions with the Animals, Science and Environment team members.

There will be over two dozen animal keeper interactions at many of the animal habitats. Throughout the day from April 21-23, animal keepers will give Guests an insider’s look at animal enrichment and training at special "Keeper Talks". These activities will take place throughout the park from 9 a.m.-7:30 p.m. and will include:

Party for the Planet information station, Main Entrance
Reverse the Decline Conservation cut-outs, Main Entrance
Nature Bingo, The Oasis
Simba Says, Discovery Island
Wildlife Corridors activity, Africa
Migration Rocks!, Rafiki’s Planet Watch
A Leopard’s Journey, Asia
“Born in China” activity packet giveaway, Asia
Measure Your Footprint, DinoLand U.S.A. 
Stay tuned for CenterStage each week as we count down the days until Party for the Planet.


----------



## DaisyNY

Exciting news...Can't wait till our end of May visit...


----------



## SgtTibbs

What is the latest FPP time people are seeing for the two Pandora attractions?


----------



## JennLTX

SgtTibbs said:


> What is the latest FPP time people are seeing for the two Pandora attractions?


Looks like 9:30


----------



## Denisec226

hey im planning a trip in may. Actually going to animal kingdom on the 27th, trying to plan the day I.e fast pass and looking at maps etc.. can anyone tell me where in the park all this new avatar stuff will be located? 

THanks


----------



## wilkeliza

It is to the left when looking at the tree of life. Entrances are near Tiffans and Festive of the Lion King.

It is where Camp Minnie use to be.


----------



## Denisec226

Thanks!


----------



## Robo




----------



## rteetz

I have updated the first posts. I also have embedded links to each of the places in Pandora in each description title.


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> Banshee Connect will allow guests to be matched with a plush version of the banshee which guests can then take with them


Every year, every SINGLE trip, I tell the kid, "We are NOT getting any more stuffed animals."

Guess who's all but guaranteed to go home with a Banshee?


----------



## CarolynFH

JennLTX said:


> Every year, every SINGLE trip, I tell the kid, "We are NOT getting any more stuffed animals."
> 
> Guess who's all but guaranteed to go home with a Banshee?



Heck, I'm going to have to go home with a Banshee, and I will NOT be planning to give it to DGD!


----------



## ThistleMae

Robo said:


>


Thanks so much for the map!


----------



## AngiTN

CarolynFH said:


> Heck, I'm going to have to go home with a Banshee, and I will NOT be planning to give it to DGD!


You and me both! She can get her own in June!


----------



## JennLTX

AngiTN said:


> You and me both! She can get her own in June!


Heck, if I reach deep down and am completely honest with myself, I know we'll be going home with _*two *_banshees...


----------



## princessfionasmom

I just wanted to post an update of FP's for May 29th.  When I went to book our FP's for this day there were no FoP FP's but still some for NR from 4:25 on. I was able to still get FP's for FoP for May 30th and on. Also no more FP's for Rivers of Light on the 29th.


----------



## kayteekt

DH and I will be down May 21-25th for an ann. trip. I had the kids at disney for spring break when the ap preview dates came out. I didn't see it, until that next morning, but it was too late. Oh the heart break  Hoping they will open some more spots, unlikely probably...we may just have to hang out at the outside bar at tiffins the whole time


----------



## rteetz

Leaked photos from inside 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/04/photos-leaked-images-pandora-construction-site/


----------



## ajh88

I know this was discussed briefly a few pages back and no one really knows the answer. But, we are planning to go May 27. AM EMH at 7, so we are planning to arrive about 6. We've never been on an actual opening day before and Im hoping this is early enough. What time will they let people start lining up, do you think?  Will they let folks camp out overnight?  Im not prepared to do that, but if arriving at 6 won't be of significantly more benefit than arriving closer to 7, we may show up later. We have FP for NRJ and will try to do FoP during our AP preview on the 22nd. Reallay just kind of want to be part of it, even if it's just briefly due to crowds.


----------



## dina444444

ajh88 said:


> I know this was discussed briefly a few pages back and no one really knows the answer. But, we are planning to go May 27. AM EMH at 7, so we are planning to arrive about 6. We've never been on an actual opening day before and Im hoping this is early enough. What time will they let people start lining up, do you think?  Will they let folks camp out overnight?  Im not prepared to do that, but if arriving at 6 won't be of significantly more benefit than arriving closer to 7, we may show up later. We have FP for NRJ and will try to do FoP during our AP preview on the 22nd. Reallay just kind of want to be part of it, even if it's just briefly due to crowds.


I know this is comparing apples to oranges but here are two articles about opening day for Cars Land. I'm expecting the line situation inside to not be as crazy for FoP because with 4 theatres it should have decent hourly capacity and if a theatre goes down the whole ride won't go down. 

http://m.ocregister.com/articles/land-359082-cars-california.html

http://m.ocregister.com/articles/day-359207-new-disney.html


----------



## HydroGuy

dina444444 said:


> I know this is comparing apples to oranges but here are two articles about opening day for Cars Land. I'm expecting the line situation inside to not be as crazy for FoP because with 4 theatres it should have decent hourly capacity and if a theatre goes down the whole ride won't go down.
> 
> http://m.ocregister.com/articles/land-359082-cars-california.html
> 
> http://m.ocregister.com/articles/day-359207-new-disney.html


LOL, at Disneyland people do camp out all night. There are so many young people with APs who live nearby DLR it is a much easier thing to do than for folks on vacation in Orlando.


----------



## HydroGuy

ajh88 said:


> I know this was discussed briefly a few pages back and no one really knows the answer. But, we are planning to go May 27. AM EMH at 7, so we are planning to arrive about 6. We've never been on an actual opening day before and Im hoping this is early enough. What time will they let people start lining up, do you think?  Will they let folks camp out overnight?  Im not prepared to do that, but if arriving at 6 won't be of significantly more benefit than arriving closer to 7, we may show up later. We have FP for NRJ and will try to do FoP during our AP preview on the 22nd. Reallay just kind of want to be part of it, even if it's just briefly due to crowds.


I do not know WDW as well as DLR, but from what I understand there should _not_ be tons of people camping out. Also contributing to arrival time of many of the visitors is Disney transportation. I think the buses start running at 6AM on days when EMH is at 7AM? Maybe someone can confirm or clarify this? This will slow some people down from getting to the parks.

I and DS26 are planning to be there that day too. We plan to Uber there around 6AM so maybe we will rub shoulders with you! And thousands of others LOL!


----------



## likesdisney

I've actually not been to Disney when there's been an opening quite like this so I'm not sure what to expect.   We are going in early November and the only day we have available to go is a Saturday.  We'll have our passes and will do our FP 60 days in advance.  Think it will be doable and not quite so busy as May/June?


----------



## Mcert01

cigar95 said:


> Earlier in the thread (WAY earlier) I had reported about projected previews for DVC and passholders on 22-24 April, which ended up moving to mid-May. I still was interested in those original dates, and a bit more digging turned up that what had been planned for those early dates was not the previews that came out (and filled up) last week, but the special Joe Rhode tour, which has, I believe, since been announced for similar dates in May.  (Aside - that tour may also include Bob Iger himself if his schedule permits, which suggests it's likely to be for a rather small group.)
> While this makes it sound like there may have been delays in getting the park ready, here's a more reassuring quote:



Wow!  We were able to secure tickets to the Joe Rhode tour.  We feel very fortunate.  Meeting Bob Iger as well would be great!


----------



## twebber55

Mcert01 said:


> Wow!  We were able to secure tickets to the Joe Rhode tour.  We feel very fortunate.  Meeting Bob Iger as well would be great!


pics and intel please


----------



## JennLTX

twebber55 said:


> pics and intel please


I second that request!!!!  How AWESOME for you!!!


----------



## Mickeymouseisking

CarolynFH said:


> Heck, I'm going to have to go home with a Banshee, and I will NOT be planning to give it to DGD!



DH and I are two childless adults. The only question is are we going to be coming back home with one or two Banshees...


----------



## Mcert01

twebber55 said:


> pics and intel please



You bet - if they let us take pictures. Here is what I do know about the tour.  It starts at 11.  The first 2-3 hours are with Joe Rhode, then lunch at Tiffins, then 2 hours on our own to explore Pandora and ride the rides.  

We had a trip planned for November, but when this came available, and we were fortunate enough to get tickets, we moved it to May.  I still can't believe it! I've been like a kid on Christmas morning ever since!


----------



## JennLTX

Mcert01 said:


> You bet - if they let us take pictures. Here is what I do know about the tour.  It starts at 11.  The first 2-3 hours are with Joe Rhode, then lunch at Tiffins, then 2 hours on our own to explore Pandora and ride the rides.
> 
> We had a trip planned for November, but when this came available, and we were fortunate enough to get tickets, we moved it to May.  I still can't believe it! I've been like a kid on Christmas morning ever since!


SO JEALOUS!!!  But can't WAIT to hear all about it!!!!


----------



## CAS239

likesdisney said:


> I've actually not been to Disney when there's been an opening quite like this so I'm not sure what to expect.   We are going in early November and the only day we have available to go is a Saturday.  We'll have our passes and will do our FP 60 days in advance.  Think it will be doable and not quite so busy as May/June?



Get on at your 60 day mark and make sure to grab a FP for one of the rides. Then your best bet is to arrive early saturday morning and do the other Pandora ride standby as soon as you get in.

As far as how busy it will be..It won't be as busy as opening weekend will be, but it will be jam packed for a long time. I would anticipate 60+ minute waits for both rides when you go.

Crowds dying down a little in Pandora will likely be when Toy Story and Star Wars lands open up in Hollywood Studios, if even then.


----------



## likesdisney

Thanks.  Even if we could manage to switch things around a bit and get there on a Thursday or Friday I'm sure it won't make much of a difference as it will be so new. We're hoping to have breakfast in the morning at Rainforest Cafe so we can be there first thing in the morning.


----------



## Mcert01

CAS239 said:


> Get on at your 60 day mark and make sure to grab a FP for one of the rides. Then your best bet is to arrive early saturday morning and do the other Pandora ride standby as soon as you get in.
> 
> As far as how busy it will be..It won't be as busy as opening weekend will be, but it will be jam packed for a long time. I would anticipate 60+ minute waits for both rides when you go.
> 
> Crowds dying down a little in Pandora will likely be when Toy Story and Star Wars lands open up in Hollywood Studios, if even then.



Saturday's are typically Early Extra Magic Hour days for Animal Kingdom.  Be there for rope drop, probably 8:00, and follow the advice in the response above.  Grab a FP at 60 days for one of the rides.  On the day of go right to the stand-by line for the ride for which you do not have a FP.  You should be fine with little wait.  You may even be able to ride twice.  However, after about an hour or 2 expect 60 minute waits or more.  The wait times will build FAST!


----------



## addicted2disney

Is the Na'vi River Journey 'inside" like Pirates of the Caribbean?? Or is it going to be outside and look different during the day, verses lit up at night??  I see all the later evening FP are gone, and was wondering if you only see it lit up at night! Thanks!!


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

addicted2disney said:


> Is the Na'vi River Journey 'inside" like Pirates of the Caribbean?? Or is it going to be outside and look different during the day, verses lit up at night??  I see all the later evening FP are gone, and was wondering if you only see it lit up at night! Thanks!!


Inside line pirates


----------



## CAS239

addicted2disney said:


> Is the Na'vi River Journey 'inside" like Pirates of the Caribbean?? Or is it going to be outside and look different during the day, verses lit up at night??  I see all the later evening FP are gone, and was wondering if you only see it lit up at night! Thanks!!



Both rides are indoors so the time of day won't matter


----------



## addicted2disney

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## SeeDisney

anyone here hoping that the boat ride would be something very similar to Shanghai's China pirates of the carribean incredible ride?   From what little snippets that I saw....well, it doesn't like so....


----------



## FCDub

SeeDisney said:


> anyone here hoping that the boat ride would be something very similar to Shanghai's China pirates of the carribean incredible ride?   From what little snippets that I saw....well, it doesn't like so....



It's reported to be screen-based, so you're in luck.


----------



## lobolabo

Mickeymouseisking said:


> DH and I are two childless adults. The only question is are we going to be coming back home with one or two Banshees...



So are we, and I get the feeling we're coming home with two.


----------



## WEDWDW

HydroGuy said:


> I do not know WDW as well as DLR, but from what I understand there should _not_ be tons of people camping out. Also contributing to arrival time of many of the visitors is Disney transportation. I think the buses start running at 6AM on days when EMH is at 7AM? Maybe someone can confirm or clarify this? This will slow some people down from getting to the parks.
> 
> I and DS26 are planning to be there that day too. We plan to Uber there around 6AM so maybe we will rub shoulders with you! And thousands of others LOL!


PersonallyI don't think the crowds for the 7:00 AM EMH on May 27 will be "overwhelming"-huge,yes,but not INCREDIBLE mainly because MANY Guests will already have visited Pandora via CM/DVC/AP Previews and "likely" some Soft Openings by then and also because most EMH-eligible Guests simply aren't going to get up that early for ANYTHING!lol


----------



## CAS239

It'll be interesting to see how early people start to get to AK for opening day and opening weekend.

Star Wars weekends people would start camping out the night before. I doubt many, if any at all, will do that for Pandora opening..but I wouldn't be shocked if some people started arriving 3-4 hours before park opening


----------



## yulilin3

CAS239 said:


> It'll be interesting to see how early people start to get to AK for opening day and opening weekend.
> *
> Star Wars weekends people would start camping out the night before.* I doubt many, if any at all, will do that for Pandora opening..but I wouldn't be shocked if some people started arriving 3-4 hours before park opening


aaaahhhh  the good old days 
I
ll be at AK around 6amish


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> aaaahhhh  the good old days


Off topic, but speaking of the good old days, (Star Wars Weekends) have you seen Linda Skywalker at DHS? I would have thought that considering how often I'm there, I would have run into her, but I haven't.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Off topic, but speaking of the good old days, (Star Wars Weekends) have you seen Linda Skywalker at DHS? I would have thought that considering how often I'm there, I would have run into her, but I haven't.


I saw her about a year and a half ago at Epcot stalking Aladdin


----------



## lobolabo

So if we have FPs for both rides on the 27th, should we aim for EMH? Is there a chance they'll turn people away if the Park gets full?


----------



## twebber55

lobolabo said:


> So if we have FPs for both rides on the 27th, should we aim for EMH? Is there a chance they'll turn people away if the Park gets full?


i dont think you can have FP for both attractions on one day


----------



## rteetz

twebber55 said:


> i dont think you can have FP for both attractions on one day


The early glitch allowed some to get both.


----------



## lobolabo

twebber55 said:


> i dont think you can have FP for both attractions on one day





rteetz said:


> The early glitch allowed some to get both.



Yeah, I'm one of the few who benefitted from the glitch.


----------



## AngiTN

lobolabo said:


> So if we have FPs for both rides on the 27th, should we aim for EMH? Is there a chance they'll turn people away if the Park gets full?


Always a chance but I think it's so small it's immeasurable. AK is huge. If you look at the phases for a park closing those with a FP would be the last to be turned away. There hasn't been a park that closed to that phase in over a decade (if I remember right, years for certain). Guesses are it will never happen again, each of the parks are too large now (though I have myself questioned if HS could reach that point with all the space currently closed)


----------



## SgtTibbs

AngiTN said:


> (though I have myself questioned if HS could reach that point with all the space currently closed)


What that much space closed there is not the draw to bring that many people.


----------



## AngiTN

SgtTibbs said:


> What that much space closed there is not the draw to bring that many people.


Which is the great catch 22 here. I do hear that often but really, what is closed is not much in the way of rides or attractions, just great on square footage. Most of the rides and attractions are still open and operational


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Which is the great catch 22 here. I do hear that often but really, what is closed is not much in the way of rides or attractions, just great on square footage. Most of the rides and attractions are still open and operational


Yep, however DHS might really struggle is GMR does indeed close this year. LMA and BLT took up over 10 acres. Parts of the land being used were also backstage. We are looking at around 25 acres of DHS under construction. 

AK is the largest Disney park. Even with that it still have plenty of expansion room.


----------



## lobolabo

AngiTN said:


> Always a chance but I think it's so small it's immeasurable. AK is huge. If you look at the phases for a park closing those with a FP would be the last to be turned away. There hasn't been a park that closed to that phase in over a decade (if I remember right, years for certain). Guesses are it will never happen again, each of the parks are too large now (though I have myself questioned if HS could reach that point with all the space currently closed)



This makes me feel better. I really don't want to line up hours early. I like to sleep at 5am.


----------



## twebber55

lobolabo said:


> Yeah, I'm one of the few who benefitted from the glitch.


sweet! congrats


----------



## lobolabo

twebber55 said:


> sweet! congrats



Thanks


----------



## WEDWDW

Should we expect some SOs at some point  between now and May 2 and between May 22 and May 27?


----------



## CAS239

WEDWDW said:


> Should we expect some SOs at some point  between now and May 2 and between May 22 and May 27?



I wouldn't count on it. There's CM preview, media preview, AP & DVC Preview..So they already have plenty of testing going on. They very well could do some other soft opening, but I would put it at a very small percentage to happen


----------



## Somnia

I'm just going to sit here and continue to wait patiently for all the vlogs of Pandora so I can get my fill in till December


----------



## AngiTN

AngiTN said:


> Ok, now I think Big Brother is here
> I signed out of the little used MDE account and back in to mine.
> Guess what I had to do as soon as I signed in?
> I got a page to update my contact info!
> Asked me to redo my account security questions and it had me recheck the box to contact me with offers.
> Strange!


Funny side note to this post, and to others who commented that they never got AP Newletters in their email.
I just got one in my main account, one that has never gotten an AP email before
So either the above mentioned request to update information took or something else happened
I was curious about the 2nd account I set up, the one with NO AP connected, just has DH's name on it, well that email address got a newsletter also.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

Somnia said:


> I'm just going to sit here and continue to wait patiently for all the vlogs of Pandora so I can get my fill in till December



Yep...same here...LOLOL...

John


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lobolabo said:


> Yeah, I'm one of the few who benefitted from the glitch.



one of the few that benefited from that glitch ... we all benefited from THE Glitch


----------



## AngiTN

TheMaxRebo said:


> one of the few that benefited from that glitch ... we all benefited from THE Glitch


I have always wondered how many Tech workers at Disney have her as their dept mascot, or at least hanging on the wall. Those involved in the website and app work need it for certain


----------



## brodieSS24

Hi All,

Forgive me for not reading *all* 57 pages of responses... but I need to ask.. is Avatar land officially open, having soft openings or not quite open yet?  We leave a week from Wednesday and love AK, do we need to plan time in Avatar?

Thanks and Best Regards,

Gusman


----------



## AngiTN

Grand opening is 5/27
CMs have previews they signed up for
AP have previews they signed up for
There are no soft openings happening that anyone is aware of at this time


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

brodieSS24 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Forgive me for not reading *all* 57 pages of responses... but I need to ask.. is Avatar land officially open, having soft openings or not quite open yet?  We leave a week from Wednesday and love AK, do we need to plan time in Avatar?
> 
> Thanks and Best Regards,
> 
> Gusman


It won't be open yet. It opens May 27th, and every soft opening is currently sold out to my knowledge. The soft openings are throughout May.


----------



## rteetz

CM's will get to try the food of Pandora at the end of April.


----------



## Revf

Getting ready to book fastpasses and starting to worry about the youngest. She's 6 and right at 44 inches. Wondering if I should go for the boat ride and wait till we get there to check out flight.


----------



## compshu

What I would do is grab a FP+ for the River Journey, and wait to measure her for Flight when you are there. There have been times where my children were measured at a certain height at the doctor's office or wherever, but they still didn't touch the bottom of the measuring stick Disney uses. Maybe they didn't stand up straight, or when they were measured before they were on tip-toes or something. But WDW doesn't care what their "official" height is, only that the top of their head touches at least the bottom of their measuring device. And if they are close, they will be asked to be measured before entering the queue, and then again before getting onto the ride. It's a safety thing.


----------



## lobolabo

TheMaxRebo said:


> one of the few that benefited from that glitch ... we all benefited from THE Glitch



All hail the glitch!


----------



## FastPasser

rteetz said:


> CM's will get to try the food of Pandora at the end of April.


You forgot to mention that it's free and it's only available to AK CMs for now.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser said:


> You forgot to mention that it's free and it's only available to AK CMs for now.


Ah yes sorry about that.


----------



## HydroGuy

brodieSS24 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Forgive me for not reading *all* 57 pages of responses... but I need to ask.. is Avatar land officially open, having soft openings or not quite open yet?  We leave a week from Wednesday and love AK, do we need to plan time in Avatar?
> 
> Thanks and Best Regards,
> 
> Gusman


No need to read all the pages. Just the first post that answers just about every question. If you have more then that is the place to go.


----------



## ChloeChipper

we'll be there in 2.5 weeks - hoping to get lucky and happen upon a soft opening. I know the odds are definitely against that happening, but a little magic could happen


----------



## Catvondita

There hasn't been a map for the land that's been released has there?


----------



## FastPasser

ChloeChipper said:


> we'll be there in 2.5 weeks - hoping to get lucky and happen upon a soft opening. I know the odds are definitely against that happening, but a little magic could happen


It's highly unlikely. Your dates appear to be before the Animal Kingdom Cast previews and as far as I know, other than VIP previews, Disney announced that AK Cast will be among the first to preview Pandora. I doubt that they'd open it up to day guests before the Cast preview.


----------



## rteetz

Forgot to post this earlier but here are the latest aerial photos of Pandora: The World of Avatar. 

In the photos you can see most the work is done. There are a couple areas where some work is still being finished. You can also see where the outdoor seating portion of the Canteen will be. 

http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/looks-ready-to-me-pandora-world-of-avatar-new-aerials


----------



## adamreisinger

I wasn't even a huge fan of the movie, but I'm so excited for this new area to open. I just got confirmation for the D23 member preview on May 20th, so I'll be making a special trip down to WDW to check this out a week early.


----------



## kelly7adria

We're going to be there on 5/13. Is there any chance they'll open it up to visitors that day?


----------



## rteetz

kelly7adria said:


> We're going to be there on 5/13. Is there any chance they'll open it up to visitors that day?


There is always a chance but that chance is slim.


----------



## HopperFan

kelly7adria said:


> We're going to be there on 5/13. Is there any chance they'll open it up to visitors that day?



That is the first day of DVC and Annual Passholder Preview Dates.  The schedule pretty much fills the day so I would doubt anyone else will be let in.   There were lots of DVC/AP that were not able to get times as it filled fast .... they likely would not be too happy to hear day guests were let in.


----------



## Flynnismine

kelly7adria said:


> We're going to be there on 5/13. Is there any chance they'll open it up to visitors that day?



It's doubtful due to the entire day being set aside for DVC/AP previews.


----------



## Flynnismine

Catvondita said:


> There hasn't been a map for the land that's been released has there?



The best map i've seen is on the first page


----------



## FastPasser

rteetz said:


> You can also see where the outdoor seating portion of the Canteen will be.


----------



## maryj11

Has anyone heard of any rumors about night EMH being continued into the summer months?


----------



## rteetz

maryj11 said:


> Has anyone heard of any rumors about night EMH being continued into the summer months?


Nothing yet.


----------



## KathyTN

Did the dates for Pandora preview just change?
I'm asking because I got a notice this morning that the TP crowd levels changed for AK in mid-May.


----------



## rteetz

KathyTN said:


> Did the dates for Pandora preview just change?
> I'm asking because I got a notice this morning that the TP crowd levels changed for AK in mid-May.


No preview dates haven't changed but since previews start mid May I would expect crowds.


----------



## TravelDad

Was never a huge Avatar fan, thought the movie was good.  But I am SUPER excited for this.  I'm guessing that it will be very impressive.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> No preview dates haven't changed but since previews start mid May I would expect crowds.



My May 13 day got bumped from a 7 to a 9.... yikes!


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> My May 13 day got bumped from a 7 to a 9.... yikes!


Previews are going to bring in the people. People going to the previews and then people who will go wishing/hoping they can get inside somehow.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> Previews are going to bring in the people. People going to the previews and then people who will go wishing/hoping they can get inside somehow.



Plus it's an EMH day... suddenly wondering if I should go elsewhere in the morning and jut hop over closer to my preview time at noon... I plan on using express transportation so I wouldn't have to deal with crowds/security. That might be my new plan!


----------



## hodad

I'm planning on going to DAK on May 27. What are the odds that I can get into the park if I arrive after noon?


----------



## n2mm

AngiTN said:


> Grand opening is 5/27
> CMs have previews they signed up for
> AP have previews they signed up for
> There are no soft openings happening that anyone is aware of at this time



DVC members have previews they signed up for. (We are signed up for May 12)


----------



## twebber55

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> My May 13 day got bumped from a 7 to a 9.... yikes!


thats why im gonna start my day at DHS and then head over around 2:00
my preview is the 6-8 preview on May 13


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

twebber55 said:


> thats why im gonna start my day at DHS and then head over around 2:00
> my preview is the 6-8 preview on May 13



We're staying at BWV, so I'm thinking of rope dropping Epcot, taking the 10:50 express bus to AK, grabbing lunch at Flame Tree just before our noon preview. How early do you think we'll need to be by Pandora before the preview?


----------



## CAS239

hodad said:


> I'm planning on going to DAK on May 27. What are the odds that I can get into the park if I arrive after noon?



I wouldn't worry about not getting in the park at any time during the day. AK can hold the most people and I don't think they'll even hit a phase 1 closure. Now if they have a cap on the amount of people within Pandora itself and are keeping tabs on that, that would be different, but you won't have a problem getting into AK main entrance. And I doubt they stop people from coming into Pandora


----------



## hodad

CAS239 said:


> I wouldn't worry about not getting in the park at any time during the day. AK can hold the most people and I don't think they'll even hit a phase 1 closure. Now if they have a cap on the amount of people within Pandora itself and are keeping tabs on that, that would be different, but you won't have a problem getting into AK main entrance. And I doubt they stop people from coming into Pandora



Great. We have several fast passes in the afternoon (thanks, 6:57-7:03 glitch that let us get both Pandora ride FPs!), and we'd like to sleep in, have lunch at Sanaa, then jump over to the park.


----------



## Bellechin06

Hey guys,

I just saw the crowd calendars change for our AK day on May 15th to an 8  ... we're coming in the afternoon (around 3/4pm) and have dinner ADR at Tusker House and fastpass for ROL... do you think I should change plans now and just avoid AK? .. I really wanted to see the Finding Nemo show and go on Dinosaur


----------



## twebber55

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> We're staying at BWV, so I'm thinking of rope dropping Epcot, taking the 10:50 express bus to AK, grabbing lunch at Flame Tree just before our noon preview. How early do you think we'll need to be by Pandora before the preview?


thats a great question
i have a 415 ressie at Yak and Yeti

Process on how we check in i supposed to come in email


----------



## likesdisney

I'm not going till November so a lot can change by then,  but . . . Staying onsite so if we do EMH Saturday morning at 8 and go right to the Pandora ride we don't have the FP for, do that, does it sound reasonable we can be in time for a breakfast reservation at Rainforest Cafe at about 930/945?  Or thats likely to be too rushed you think?


----------



## CAS239

Bellechin06 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just saw the crowd calendars change for our AK day on May 15th to an 8  ... we're coming in the afternoon (around 3/4pm) and have dinner ADR at Tusker House and fastpass for ROL... do you think I should change plans now and just avoid AK? .. I really wanted to see the Finding Nemo show and go on Dinosaur



The crowd calendars are jumping up because of Pandora. If you're not going on the Pandora rides and only want to do Finding Nemo and Dinosaur, then ignore the calendars and go to AK


----------



## CAS239

likesdisney said:


> I'm not going till November so a lot can change by then,  but . . . Staying onsite so if we do EMH Saturday morning at 8 and go right to the Pandora ride we don't have the FP for, do that, does it sound reasonable we can be in time for a breakfast reservation at Rainforest Cafe at about 930/945?  Or thats likely to be too rushed you think?



 Crowds will be insane for the next few years..if you get to the park say 7:30 and head straight to pandora, you should easily be able to ride the Pandora ride you don't have a FP for and be back at the front of the park for your adr


----------



## Bellechin06

CAS239 said:


> The crowd calendars are jumping up because of Pandora. If you're not going on the Pandora rides and only want to do Finding Nemo and Dinosaur, then ignore the calendars and go to AK



Thanks CAS239  That makes me feel a little relieved. BF and I are really excited about going to AK because we love animals but were worried that Pandora crowds would interfere with our plans. We're planning on RDing AK the next morning to go on EE and Kilimanjaro Safari hopefully it'll work out with the majority of crowds going over to Pandora, but we shall see!


----------



## SgtTibbs

CAS239 said:


> if they have a cap on the amount of people within Pandora itself and are keeping tabs on that, that would be different


That's a sobering thought.  If that does come to pass, hopefully my 9:30pm Pandora FPPs  would let me slip in.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

maryj11 said:


> Has anyone heard of any rumors about night EMH being continued into the summer months?



Isn't AK gonna be open till 11pm for regular guests and 1am for resort guests thru July???


----------



## SgtTibbs

For EMH at Pandora, won't that apply to just the two attractions?  If you are wandering the trail, shopping, or eating won't offsite guests be able to stay in Pandora as long as they like?


----------



## rteetz

SgtTibbs said:


> For EMH at Pandora, won't that apply to just the two attractions?  If you are wandering the trail, shopping, or eating won't offsite guests be able to stay in Pandora as long as they like?


Yeah pretty much. Unless they decide to check at the entrance points but that's doubtful.


----------



## maryj11

DisneyDork1969 said:


> Isn't AK gonna be open till 11pm for regular guests and 1am for resort guests thru July???


Just until July 4th


----------



## KathyTN

Thanks for all the great info - but I'm still confused!

We'll be at WDW, staying on property  5/13-5/19.  During previews for DVC and AP holders.
We are neither.

Is there any way we can expereince any of Pandora?
I'm thinking rides are not possible - but can we walk around, do dining?
Or is Pandora blocked off/restricted to DVC, AP holders?


----------



## AngiTN

KathyTN said:


> Thanks for all the great info - but I'm still confused!
> 
> We'll be at WDW, staying on property  5/13-5/19.  During previews for DVC and AP holders.
> We are neither.
> 
> Is there any way we can expereince any of Pandora?
> I'm thinking rides are not possible - but can we walk around, do dining?
> Or is Pandora blocked off/restricted to DVC, AP holders?


Probably not. As best as anyone knows it will only be open to those who signed up for the preview.  
I mean, anything is possible but wouldn't count on it


----------



## rteetz

KathyTN said:


> Thanks for all the great info - but I'm still confused!
> 
> We'll be at WDW, staying on property  5/13-5/19.  During previews for DVC and AP holders.
> We are neither.
> 
> Is there any way we can expereince any of Pandora?
> I'm thinking rides are not possible - but can we walk around, do dining?
> Or is Pandora blocked off/restricted to DVC, AP holders?


As far as we know general guests will not be allowed in at all.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

KathyTN said:


> Thanks for all the great info - but I'm still confused!
> 
> We'll be at WDW, staying on property  5/13-5/19.  During previews for DVC and AP holders.
> We are neither.
> 
> Is there any way we can expereince any of Pandora?
> I'm thinking rides are not possible - but can we walk around, do dining?
> Or is Pandora blocked off/restricted to DVC, AP holders?



Right now I would say it's unlikely that they would open it up to anyone else, period. But we can never say never... I just wouldn't count on it at all.


----------



## KathyTN

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Right now I would say it's unlikely that they would open it up to anyone else, period. But we can never say never... I just wouldn't count on it at all.



Thanks - so WDW will be closing all access to Pandora?  We couldn't even walk around?


----------



## AngiTN

KathyTN said:


> Thanks - so WDW will be closing all access to Pandora?  We couldn't even walk around?


Correct. The land isn't open yet. It will be closed to any who aren't signed up to attend


----------



## CAS239

KathyTN said:


> Thanks - so WDW will be closing all access to Pandora?  We couldn't even walk around?



Correct. I imagine they'll be doing the ticket check in/wristband prior to the entrance to Pandora so only those there for the preview will be in Pandora. Wouldn't be much order if they just opened it to everyone.

Never know though, so wouldn't hurt to check..but I highly doubt everyone else will be allowed in


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

Does anyone have an idea of the arrival procedure for AP passholder event guests? My reservation time is 3PM to 5PM and was curious if we would need to be there earlier or can just arrive at 3PM? I have BOG reservation at MK at 12:50 and was hoping I could keep it.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ForeverDisney6793 said:


> Does anyone have an idea of the arrival procedure for AP passholder event guests? My reservation time is 3PM to 5PM and was curious if we would need to be there earlier or can just arrive at 3PM? I have BOG reservation at MK at 12:50 and was hoping I could keep it.


We are not supposed to get that information until May 12th.


----------



## hiroMYhero

BuckeyeBama said:


> We are not supposed to get that information until May 12th.


CM previews have the same timeslots and @yulilin3 will be attending one of the first Previews in May. Look for her review around May 4th.


----------



## CAS239

ForeverDisney6793 said:


> Does anyone have an idea of the arrival procedure for AP passholder event guests? My reservation time is 3PM to 5PM and was curious if we would need to be there earlier or can just arrive at 3PM? I have BOG reservation at MK at 12:50 and was hoping I could keep it.



TBA. However I'll be there on the 19th and I'll be arriving at AK AT LEAST an hour prior to my Pandora window. If you're entrance time is at 3, I would not want to be pulling up to AK at 3. I'd want to already be there and already have the wristbands or however their going to do it.

But we'll have to wait for more info.


----------



## Flynnismine

ForeverDisney6793 said:


> Does anyone have an idea of the arrival procedure for AP passholder event guests? My reservation time is 3PM to 5PM and was curious if we would need to be there earlier or can just arrive at 3PM? I have BOG reservation at MK at 12:50 and was hoping I could keep it.



I would probably keep checking to see if availability opens up around 11 or 11:30 and switch to an earlier time if possible.
Our AP preview is from 3-5 also, on May 13th. We'll be at EPCOT in the morning but plan to hop to AK at 12. Since no one really knows how many people are assigned to each time slot, I'm going with the expectation that it might be somewhat chaotic with CM's trying to get everyone checked in at 3pm. If there are a ton of people already lined up when we get to AK, we'll go ahead and get in line. If not, we'll hit a ride, show, or grab a snack. Since everyone only has 2 hours to ride both rides (hopefully) and check everything else out, I'd hate to be standing in a crazy long check-in line while the clocks ticking on those 2 hours. JMO of course


----------



## firsttimer4

We will be at Disney from May 21-26. What are the chances of a "soft opening"?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

firsttimer4 said:


> We will be at Disney from May 21-26. What are the chances of a "soft opening"?


As of right now, soft openings are only scheduled for CM, DVC, and AP holders. Those times are sold out. I would guess that there won't be a soft opening for the general public, but we won't know until closer to opening day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

firsttimer4 said:


> We will be at Disney from May 21-26. What are the chances of a "soft opening"?


Media events are scheduled for those specific days which makes soft openings seem unlikely. It wouldn't hurt to walk by the area when you are in AK just to check on what's happening at the moment.


----------



## cigar95

Got some more interesting news in Pandora.

The most interesting is that so far about 400 guests have been into the area via the good old "psst - got a few minutes? We have something to show you" approach. And so far the least positive response has been "some of the food looks weird, but it tastes great."

Still on track for WDI to turn the area over to park operations next Monday. This will apparently be celebrated by WDI on Sunday with some "low-hanging fireworks". 

DAK cast members will get to experience the area next Tuesday, and an opening for all WDW CMs is said to be penciled in for 5/2, with more training and maintenance in between those two events.

And after 5/2, the park operations team is free to open it up as it sees fit.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cigar95 said:


> Got some more interesting news in Pandora.
> 
> The most interesting is that so far about 400 guests have been into the area via the good old "psst - got a few minutes? We have something to show you" approach. And so far the least positive response has been "some of the food looks weird, but it tastes great."
> 
> Still on track for WDI to turn the area over to park operations next Monday. This will apparently be celebrated by WDI on Sunday with some "low-hanging fireworks".
> 
> DAK cast members will get to experience the area next Tuesday, and an opening for all WDW CMs is said to be penciled in for 5/2, with more training and maintenance in between those two events.
> 
> And after 5/2, the park operations team is free to open it up as it sees fit.



Thanks - and I for one am always up for some weird looking, great tasting food!

I assume those guests were just allowed in the area, not on either ride, correct?


----------



## cigar95

TheMaxRebo said:


> I assume those guests were just allowed in the area, not on either ride, correct?


My presumption is that they would be asked in for specific things. Some might have done one or both attractions, others might have sampled food, others might have just observed the area.


----------



## n2mm

We are there April 29-may 13, we are registered for the dvc preview 9-12 on Saturday morning may 13. If we manage be at the right time and place, I would skip the dvc preview. We fly out that afternoon, so it would make that last day less stressful.


----------



## Zbugz

hiroMYhero said:


> Media events are scheduled for those specific days which makes soft openings seem unlikely. It wouldn't hurt to walk by the area when you are in AK just to check on what's happening at the moment.



Is there a list of specific media events scheduled for the 21st - 26th? I am especially curious about the 23rd.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Zbugz said:


> Is there a list of specific media events scheduled for the 21st - 26th? I am especially curious about the 23rd.


@rteetz may have the latest media info.  He should be checking in soon.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> @rteetz may have the latest media info.  He should be checking in soon.


23-25 are the media days with a night time event on the 24th. Not sure what the plan is for the 23rd yet.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Friendlyadvice2

cigar95 said:


> Got some more interesting news in Pandora.
> 
> The most interesting is that so far about 400 guests have been into the area via the good old "psst - got a few minutes? We have something to show you" approach. And so far the least positive response has been "some of the food looks weird, but it tastes great."
> 
> Still on track for WDI to turn the area over to park operations next Monday. This will apparently be celebrated by WDI on Sunday with some "low-hanging fireworks".
> 
> DAK cast members will get to experience the area next Tuesday, and an opening for all WDW CMs is said to be penciled in for 5/2, with more training and maintenance in between those two events.
> 
> And after 5/2, the park operations team is free to open it up as it sees fit.



I'm still hoping that there may be some of that "psst-got a few HOURS" on 4/22 in celebration of Earth Day!!


----------



## cigar95

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I'm still hoping that there may be some of that "psst-got a few HOURS" on 4/22 in celebration of Earth Day!!


Well, the word I'm hearing is ''park OPS is very eager to start showing off their new GEM''.  So they want to get people in there. 

I wouldn't take it for granted that the general public isn't getting in until after the passholders and the DVC have had their day.  (But yes, there are a lot of other things to work around, not just those two.)


----------



## WEDWDW

cigar95 said:


> Got some more interesting news in Pandora.
> 
> The most interesting is that so far about 400 guests have been into the area via the good old "psst - got a few minutes? We have something to show you" approach. And so far the least positive response has been "some of the food looks weird, but it tastes great."
> 
> Still on track for WDI to turn the area over to park operations next Monday. This will apparently be celebrated by WDI on Sunday with some "low-hanging fireworks".
> 
> DAK cast members will get to experience the area next Tuesday, and an opening for all WDW CMs is said to be penciled in for 5/2, with more training and maintenance in between those two events.
> 
> And after 5/2, the park operations team is free to open it up as it sees fit.


Awesome info!

So do these new dates affect the previously announced dates below?

Thanks!


_Previews for Animal Kingdom Cast Members will happen from May 2nd to May 4th. All other Walt Disney World Cast Members will be able to visit Pandora May 5th, 6th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 11th, and 12th._


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Is there a video sample of what the rides will be like?  I really don't want to search through this entire thread


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I saw the above clip, but looking for the FOP ride, if there is such a video of it.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I saw the above clip, but looking for the FOP ride, if there is such a video of it.


No video yet. That's the main thing that's being kept under wraps. The only snippets have shown the seating set-up.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> No video yet. That's the main thing that's being kept under wraps. The only snippets have shown the seating set-up.


Yep, it seems they want to keep that a "secret" before the land opens much like they haven't shown the full AA either.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

I'm in the general public demographic and will be at AK on 5/8, so hoping that we get lucky even if it's just to look around.


----------



## FastPasser

WEDWDW said:


> So do these new dates affect the previously announced dates below?


I won't address the info shown on the post you quoted, but the announcements regarding the CM preview dates appeared on the Pandora website on the internal CM website, so it's official. The sign-up period for CM tickets for those announced dates has concluded, I doubt they will change at this point. WDW CMs, excluding AK CMs, selected to attend the previews are being notified.


----------



## loveshak22

Mom2Stitch said:


> I'm in the general public demographic and will be at AK on 5/8, so hoping that we get lucky even if it's just to look around.



Same here except we'll be there the 9th...am so hoping we get to see some of something! LOL!


----------



## WEDWDW

Mom2Stitch said:


> I'm in the general public demographic and will be at AK on 5/8, so hoping that we get lucky even if it's just to look around.


So even though 5/8 is a CM Preview date,you think there is still a chance?That would be awesome!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

WEDWDW said:


> So even though 5/8 is a CM Preview date,you think there is still a chance?That would be awesome!



I'm hopeful, not counting on it, hey a girl can dream right?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Flynnismine

Thank you rteetz for posting that video snippet. The details that Disney has put into this new land look absolutely amazing. 

DD(8) and I have an AP preview on May 13th and it just can't get here soon enough.


----------



## sweetmama17

Do you think they will offer rider swap during the AP previews (or would it be needed?). We have our AP slot on the 21st and I'm really hoping that we can just make it a date night so we can enjoy Everest and ROL without the littles. But if the babysitting falls through then the kids will be with us and they don't meet the 44" requirement.


----------



## Arod121

Heading to AK on May 7th for rope drop (hopefully depending on the traffic that we hit). Hoping for the chance to see Pandora as we are APs but didn't get a slot to preview  I do not notice any activities going on that day so hopefully it is a good sign! Anyone have any tips or tricks they have used to get into other lands before they opened?


----------



## rteetz

sweetmama17 said:


> Do you think they will offer rider swap during the AP previews (or would it be needed?). We have our AP slot on the 21st and I'm really hoping that we can just make it a date night so we can enjoy Everest and ROL without the littles. But if the babysitting falls through then the kids will be with us and they don't meet the 44" requirement.


Maybe but it likely won't be necessary.


----------



## WDWOswald

Just chiming in to say our trip is 4/24-5/1 and I hate my life for definitely missing out on seeing Pandora. =(


----------



## ThistleMae

I never watch the video's and I try to avoid looking at any pictures.  I want to be totally surprised.  For me, it's like reading the book, then going to see the movie.  Always a disappointment.


----------



## FastPasser

Arod121 said:


> I do not notice any activities going on that day so hopefully it is a good sign!


I'm not sure I'd take that as a good sign. It could just be a quick reset before continuing with the previews.


Arod121 said:


> Anyone have any tips or tricks they have used to get into other lands before they opened?


You could always become a CM. I hear it's a fun place to work.


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> I never watch the video's and I try to avoid looking at any pictures.  I want to be totally surprised.  For me, it's like reading the book, then going to see the movie.  Always a disappointment.


Same here. I am trying to find out as little detail as possible will still keeping up with all the happenings. We are there tomorrow, though the weekend. I'd love to snag a sneak peak but not planning/counting on it. Would be a huge bonus for Earth Day, which happens to be my anniversary too. If we miss out we'll see it all on opening day



FastPasser said:


> I'm not sure I'd take that as a good sign. It could just be a quick reset before continuing with the previews.
> You could always become a CM. *I hear it's a fun place to work*.


Only thing stopping me is the 8 hour (one way) commute! It's killer


----------



## FastPasser

AngiTN said:


> Only thing stopping me is the 8 hour commute!


A little , but I'm guessing that there might be a few more things stopping you.


----------



## HydroGuy

While folks are talking about avoiding videos and all, I want to mention an "Oh, duh" thing to do. We watched Avatar Sunday night. I have not seen it since 2009. I kind of was pushing the family towards watching Rogue One and got outvoted.

First, I forgot about 80% of the movie. So it was nice to get refreshed.

Second, I said out loud at least 3 times "Wow, I forgot how good of a movie Avatar is!". When it came out I was not a rah, rah Avatar fan. But I did like it. I think I liked it more than ever after watching it again on Sunday.

Finally, watching the movie again notched up my anticipation significantly for May 27.


----------



## JennLTX

Same here!  My son hadn't watched it, and he turned to me several times to say "This is REALLY good!"  And "We get to RIDE ONE OF THOSE???"

Yes, son.  Yes, we do.


----------



## ThistleMae

HydroGuy said:


> While folks are talking about avoiding videos and all, I want to mention an "Oh, duh" thing to do. We watched Avatar Sunday night. I have not seen it since 2009. I kind of was pushing the family towards watching Rogue One and got outvoted.
> 
> First, I forgot about 80% of the movie. So it was nice to get refreshed.
> 
> Second, I said out loud at least 3 times "Wow, I forgot how good of a movie Avatar is!". When it came out I was not a rah, rah Avatar fan. But I did like it. I think I liked it more than ever after watching it again on Sunday.
> 
> Finally, watching the movie again notched up my anticipation significantly for May 27.


Yes!  I watched it again...it was amazing!  As you can see by my Avatar, I've always been in love with the movie, and consider it one of my all time favorites.  I didn't think the land would be finished in 2017, and had originally planned, in my head, a visit to Disney in 2018 when it would be done.  So you can imagine how excited I was to find out it was completed this year.  And....while not originally planning a 2017 trip, I found out my cousins were going and I got invited to join them!  I am over the moon excited!


----------



## DaisyNY

Never seen the movie...but am so looking forward to this upgrade to Animal Kingdom!


----------



## mbrittb00

I know I'm probably in the minority, but I don't care much for the movie.  The special effects where awesome, but the story itself was "blah".  With all that said, I am VERY MUCH looking forward to Pandora opening.


----------



## sbbwdw

Does anyone know if the river ride attraction will have any drops?  Similar to Pirates or Small World?  Sorry if this has been asked before.


----------



## rteetz

sbbwdw said:


> Does anyone know if the river ride attraction will have any drops?  Similar to Pirates or Small World?  Sorry if this has been asked before.


No drops.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

A Look at Specialty Beverages Exclusive to Pandora—The World of Avatar


----------



## wilkeliza

Well we officially (finally) booked our AP preview trip. This may be the shortest Disney trip we have ever done as out of state AP holders haha. Flying in after work on Friday, DAK Saturday, and flying back home at noon Sunday.


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> View attachment 232174


I just gasped out loud.


----------



## mbrittb00

rteetz said:


> No drops.



So more like Living with the Land or Small World.


----------



## lobolabo

Those drinks sound delicious.


----------



## rteetz

mbrittb00 said:


> So more like Living with the Land or Small World.


Yep


----------



## sabrecmc

We will be there opening day with the crowds.  It looks beautiful. Not a fan of the movies, but will be nice to have something new.


----------



## lobolabo

sabrecmc said:


> We will be there opening day with the crowds.  It looks beautiful. Not a fan of the movies, but will be nice to have something new.



I'll wave hi if I can see through the crowds.


----------



## cigar95

mbrittb00 said:


> I know I'm probably in the minority, but I don't care much for the movie.


Actually, you're anything but the minority. Up until about two months ago, the unending threads were about how it seemed that "no one" liked the movie and everyone was going to skip "Avatarland". This thread has been a spectacular success in avoiding those sorts of arguments, including very little use of "Avatarland" as a pejorative.  





> With all that said, I am VERY MUCH looking forward to Pandora opening.


And here you're picking up on my point that I've been making since about 2012 - if Pandora is well done, it will succeed on its own, whether or not people like the movie that inspired it.  And by all accounts so far, it seems that "well done" may be an understatement.


----------



## aviva5675

I'm going to look at it as just another and different land.  Saw Avatar and liked it but don't think necessary to re-view it or to even have seen it.  There will be Africa, Asia, Dinosaur land or whatever it's called, and Pandora.  Super excited to go to ap preview 5/17, tho wish we could see it at night...


----------



## HydroGuy

With Avatar being (arguably) the highest grossing movie of all time, _somebody_ must have liked it. See for example, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_highest-grossing_films

IMO Disney made a great move connecting AK to Avatar. Much like they made a good move 30 some years ago with Star Tours. Some people may not like Avatar. Some people did not (and do not) like Star Wars. But I suspect it will be successful nevertheless.


----------



## mbrittb00

HydroGuy said:


> With Avatar being (arguably) the highest grossing movie of all time, _somebody_ must have liked it. See for example, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_highest-grossing_films
> 
> IMO Disney made a great move connecting AK to Avatar. Much like they made a good move 30 some years ago with Star Tours. Some people may not like Avatar. Some people did not (and do not) like Star Wars. But I suspect it will be successful nevertheless.



I did state that I was probably in the minority. 

Also, one thing that those stats don't take into account is inflation.  For instance a movie released today may gross 10% more than the previous high that was made 10 years ago, but when adjusted for inflation it is actually less.

But, Avatar did come in 2nd on that list.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

HydroGuy said:


> With Avatar being (arguably) the highest grossing movie of all time, _somebody_ must have liked it. See for example, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_highest-grossing_films
> 
> IMO Disney made a great move connecting AK to Avatar. Much like they made a good move 30 some years ago with Star Tours. Some people may not like Avatar. *Some people did not (and do not) like Star Wars.* But I suspect it will be successful nevertheless.



  What is this blasphemy you speak of?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> View attachment 232308


Oh, look, it's the future interior of my suitcase.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

rteetz said:


> View attachment 232174


Thanks!  My new desktop background at work!


----------



## WEDWDW

What is the view of Pandora going to be like from Nomad's Lounge?


----------



## carwel

Sunday, May 21 now shows animal kingdom as a 10 on touring plans, though the wait times for all the rides are reasonable. Other calendars still say ak is ok for that day???We were going to visit AK on that day, and tomorrow I can book my fastpass es.  Wondering if I should revisit my plans. Is something special happening at ak that day? Or do you think they just expect lots of visitors (like me) hoping for a sneak peak?


----------



## rteetz

WEDWDW said:


> What is the view of Pandora going to be like from Nomad's Lounge?


You'll see the entrance and the "glow" at night but thats about it.


----------



## rteetz

carwel said:


> Sunday, May 21 now shows animal kingdom as a 10 on touring plans, though the wait times for all the rides are reasonable. Other calendars still say ak is ok for that day???We were going to visit AK on that day, and tomorrow I can book my fastpass es.  Wondering if I should revisit my plans. Is something special happening at ak that day? Or do you think they just expect lots of visitors (like me) hoping for a sneak peak?


I think due to the previews and such they are expecting increased crowds, plus people hoping to get in. There is nothing special happening that day. Major media event things don't start until the 23rd.


----------



## Flynnismine

rteetz said:


> View attachment 232308



Am I the only one hoping to be matched with every color of Banshee in Windtraders? They are amazingly cute.


----------



## lobolabo

Flynnismine said:


> Am I'm I the only hoping to be matched with every color of Banshee in Windtraders? They are amazingly cute.



I may just take them all regardless.


----------



## takehertothemoon

I'm so excited for this to open and to start seeing ride videos, food reviews, wait times etc! We allocated 2 of our 5 days in December to AK so we get to experience day & night!


----------



## Flynnismine

wilkeliza said:


> Well we officially (finally) booked our AP preview trip. This may be the shortest Disney trip we have ever done as out of state AP holders haha. Flying in after work on Friday, DAK Saturday, and flying back home at noon Sunday.



Yep this is us, we're flying from out of state for the weekend specifically for the Pandora preview also. We just went to Dis in Feb but when the AP previews opened up, you bet we were going to make a quick trip back down. Taking DD (8) out of school on friday with a 5:45am SW flight to Orlando. AP preview on Saturday and a 10:45am flight back home on Sunday.


----------



## robinb

Flynnismine said:


> Yep this is us, we're flying from out of state for the weekend specifically for the Pandora preview also. We just went to Dis in Feb but when the AP previews opened up, you bet we were going to make a quick trip back down. Taking DD (8) out of school on friday with a 5:45am SW flight to Orlando. AP preview on Saturday and a 10:45am flight back home on Sunday.


We are also flying in for a combination of goodbye to Wishes, hello to Happily Ever After and then the Avatar preview and ROL.  I joke that we're flying to Florida for fireworks.


----------



## HydroGuy

mbrittb00 said:


> I did state that I was probably in the minority.
> 
> Also, one thing that those stats don't take into account is inflation.  For instance a movie released today may gross 10% more than the previous high that was made 10 years ago, but when adjusted for inflation it is actually less.
> 
> But, Avatar did come in 2nd on that list.


That is why I said "arguably". As you said, it depends on how you do the counting, adjust for inflation, adjust for DVD and streaming sales, etc., etc.

And I was not in any way replying to you specifically. I was replying to the "other" thread mentioned as well as some in this thread who kind of pile on and say "Avatar? Meh". I totally respect their opinion, but the way many people say that kind of ignores the status Avatar holds as a top all time movie.


----------



## HydroGuy

Mom2Stitch said:


> What is this blasphemy you speak of?


DW does not care for SW. But she likes Avatar. One data point out of millions. 

My 23 year-old niece who works for me had never seen any Star Wars movie ever - until last December leading up to Rogue One. Another data point out of millions.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

carwel said:


> Sunday, May 21 now shows animal kingdom as a 10 on touring plans, though the wait times for all the rides are reasonable. Other calendars still say ak is ok for that day???We were going to visit AK on that day, and tomorrow I can book my fastpass es.  Wondering if I should revisit my plans. Is something special happening at ak that day? Or do you think they just expect lots of visitors (like me) hoping for a sneak peak?



We are there 5/8-5/15 and they have bumped up the AK numbers from 6's to 9's starting on 5/13. I think it will be the previews going on and other hopefuls trying to get a sneak peak. 

We will be at AK on the 8th and so far that is the only day I have planned. I'll be watching various sites to see if anyone other than CM's/APs/DVCs are being allowed in-I'm guessing my chances are slim and none for that. Can't let it bother me too much -it will be new to me for next trip-just like the updated Soarin', ROL, and FEA is for this trip


----------



## Bronte

We are also making a trip up for the last wishes, new fireworks and the preview !!!!!!!!!!!
 SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Exciting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beesly

rteetz said:


> A Look at Specialty Beverages Exclusive to Pandora—The World of Avatar



I hope these will be available during the previews!


----------



## FastPasser

beesly said:


> I hope these will be available during the previews!


I would assume that they would be because it's $$$$$$$ for Disney.


----------



## rteetz

Flight of Passage is having some issues in testing but that's why they do test and adjust periods before opening. Hopefully all is fixed and working before previews start.


----------



## cigar95

FastPasser said:


> I would assume that they would be because it's $$$$$$$ for Disney.


Even more significant, the biggest purpose of the previews is to get the CMs a lot of practice in as much of the operation of the area as possible. That would include preparing and selling all the food items and merchandise. I would presume that during the previews, they will try to operate as close as possible to "full up" operation.
If so, that would mean that they will somehow or other have guests on the attractions going through both the standby and FastPass lines, even though there are no FastPasses. Perhaps there will be some sort of rudimentary paper fastpass system in place, with a suit handing out slips of paper somewhere.
Ryan, any insights on this aspect of the previews?


----------



## FastPasser

cigar95 said:


> Even more significant, the biggest purpose of the previews is to get the CMs a lot of practice in as much of the operation of the area as possible.


And so that the preview day guests are not guinea pigs, AK CMs will experience the restaurant before all previews on April 20, 21, 25, 26, 27 and 28.

ETA
Hey, just noticed that today is the 20th, I wonder how it went?


----------



## HydroGuy

FastPasser said:


> And so that the preview day guests are not guinea pigs, AK CMs will experience the restaurant before all previews on April 20, 21, 25, 26, 27 and 28.
> 
> ETA
> Hey, just noticed that today is the 20th, I wonder how it went?


----------



## tee11

rteetz said:


> 23-25 are the media days with a night time event on the 24th. Not sure what the plan is for the 23rd yet.



Is this April you are taking about?
We will be there on the 24th and I had no idea!!


----------



## dina444444

tee11 said:


> Is this April you are taking about?
> We will be there on the 24th and I had no idea!!


The media event is May 23-25.


----------



## rteetz

tee11 said:


> Is this April you are taking about?
> We will be there on the 24th and I had no idea!!


No May.


----------



## tee11

Got it!


----------



## sabrecmc

My daughter is definitely going to want her own Banshee!  How cute. Makes me think a bit of the wand thing at HP.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Can anyone direct me to info about the AP preview?  I have my confirmation email but haven't been sent anything else.  Don't really know what I'm supposed to do other than show up???  Is there a DIS meet up anywhere?  Thanks


----------



## beesly

TigrLvsPooh said:


> Can anyone direct me to info about the AP preview?  I have my confirmation email but haven't been sent anything else.  Don't really know what I'm supposed to do other than show up???  Is there a DIS meet up anywhere?  Thanks



My confirmation e-mail stated, "Passholders with confirmed reservations will receive an additional email with details on how to check in for this experience, by May 12, 2017." 

I haven't heard about any DIS meetups.


----------



## HydroGuy

FastPasser said:


> And so that the preview day guests are not guinea pigs, AK CMs will experience the restaurant before all previews on April 20, 21, 25, 26, 27 and 28.
> 
> ETA
> Hey, just noticed that today is the 20th, I wonder how it went?





HydroGuy said:


>



_Someone_ must know _something _by now! Anything?


----------



## Cynister

Any basic intel on Flight of Passage i.e. will it be sickness inducing? Are you on the ground the entire time? etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cynister said:


> Any basic intel on Flight of Passage i.e. will it be sickness inducing? Are you on the ground the entire time? etc.



I have always seen it referred to as Soarin' like but a bit more intense


----------



## Cynister

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have always seen it referred to as Soarin' like but a bit more intense


 Awesome, I hope you are right!


----------



## CarrieR

I know at some point in the past there was a rumor of a soft open on the 22nd (tomorrow.). That rumor is DOA, correct?  (I'm here now and my only "firm" plan for tomorrow is Wishes - not planning on AK but will gladly drop everything and run for Pandora reconnaissance...)


----------



## hiroMYhero

CarrieR said:


> I know at some point in the past there was a rumor of a soft open on the 22nd (tomorrow.). That rumor is DOA, correct?  (I'm here now and my only "firm" plan for tomorrow is Wishes - not planning on AK but will gladly drop everything and run for Pandora reconnaissance...)


If Ryan or FastPasser had heard anything, they would have posted. I haven't seen anything confirmed for Earth Day/AK for tomorrow.


----------



## CarrieR

Thanks! I'll keep my eye on the thread in the early part of the day, but if no one's heard anything, I'm not gonna stress about popping back over there.

Appreciate the confirmation that I hadn't just missed a post!


----------



## CAS239

Highly doubt anything for tomorrow. The earth day rumor started long before they announced the official opening and some were speculating that earth day would be the grand opening (not a soft opening day).

They very well could allow a few people in tomorrow though


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have always seen it referred to as Soarin' like but a bit more intense


I'm hearing people compare it to Simpsons at universal.


----------



## rteetz

CarrieR said:


> I know at some point in the past there was a rumor of a soft open on the 22nd (tomorrow.). That rumor is DOA, correct?  (I'm here now and my only "firm" plan for tomorrow is Wishes - not planning on AK but will gladly drop everything and run for Pandora reconnaissance...)


Nothing that I'm aware of.


----------



## CarrieR

Thanks!

CAS, the post I recall definitely discussed it as potential soft - I think it was cigar who posted it. This was probably late Feb/early Mar because it was before I booked my flights.  Anyways, no big deal because clearly it was wrong - as rumors often are - or plans change.  

Just figured if it was accurate, I could be "feet on the streets" and report back (plus contribute reconnaissance to my fall trips - lol!!)


----------



## shawy1269

Can anyone tell me if there are any fast passes remaining for Sunday May 28? Either ride? I'm staying offsite but hoping for an chance to get something. Thank you.


----------



## Farps

CAS239 said:


> I'm hoping Disney has held some back and will release more opening day FP's at 30 day mark



Just curious if you were able to get FP for Pandora at 30 days out ?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Farps said:


> Just curious if you were able to get FP for Pandora at 30 days out ?


Thursday, April 27th is the 30-day booking date for Pandora's opening day.

Those with an open 60-day window have reported FPs are no longer available for Pandora's Opening Weekend.


----------



## cigar95

CarrieR said:


> CAS, the post I recall definitely discussed it as potential soft - I think it was cigar who posted it.


My information from late February had  projected today as the beginning of DVC/passholder previews, but not  a full-on soft opening. Those later got moved back, and later on I received a correction that the events that had been projected for today were the special D23 guided tours rather than the DVC/passholder events.

In the end, *everything* got moved back as park operations revised the projections that Imagineering (my source) was going by. As far as I know, the current dates for all the various pre-opening events have been posted here by @FastPasser  who has access to the more direct internal scheduling information. So those supersede the details that I had posted.


----------



## ArielSRL

My DH works for a couple radio stations here in Atlanta and Pandora promotional material was dropped off this week. He just may have grabbed 4 sets of them. 

Oh, and please excuse my stained carpet, as I have young boys and refuse to replace anything until they are much older, for fear of them ruining anything new.


----------



## Flynnismine

TigrLvsPooh said:


> Can anyone direct me to info about the AP preview?  I have my confirmation email but haven't been sent anything else.  Don't really know what I'm supposed to do other than show up???  Is there a DIS meet up anywhere?  Thanks



I too have the confirmation email and printed it out but haven't received anything else. If there's something else we need to bring to the AP preview, I sure hope they send it out before the 12th.  DD(8) and I will be on a plane at 5:45am on the 12th heading to Orlando and I'd hate to track down a printer at the resort to print something else out. 

I haven't seen a list on the forum of who has what date and time for the previews.  
Our date/time slot is May 13th from 3-5. Anyone else have that time slot or a slot on the the 13th?


----------



## Lost Yeti

rteetz said:


> I'm hearing people compare it to Simpsons at universal.




While I enjoy The Simpsons Ride, I hope that FOP is more advanced than that. TSR always leads to me bouncing off of the walls with dizziness on the way out since the resolution of the screen is lacking - and I'm not one to get dizzy on those types of rides.


----------



## rteetz

Lost Yeti said:


> While I enjoy The Simpsons Ride, I hope that FOP is more advanced than that. TSR always leads to me bouncing off of the walls with dizziness on the way out since the resolution of the screen is lacking - and I'm not one to get dizzy on those types of rides.


I am sure it will be different. I think people compare to simpsons with the type of motion. People have been asking a lot about the motion and there isn't a lot to compare it too since it's different than Soarin.


----------



## CAS239

Farps said:


> Just curious if you were able to get FP for Pandora at 30 days out ?



April 27th is when I'll be checking 30 days out


----------



## CAS239

I hope it's far different than the Simpsons ride or that's going to prevent a lot of prone motion sickness people to not ride it


----------



## Farps

CAS239 said:


> April 27th is when I'll be checking 30 days out



Yes sorry, my math was a little off. I went off of my arrival day which is just under 30 days.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Flynnismine said:


> I too have the confirmation email and printed it out but haven't received anything else. If there's something else we need to bring to the AP preview, I sure hope they send it out before the 12th.  DD(8) and I will be on a plane at 5:45am on the 12th heading to Orlando and I'd hate to track down a printer at the resort to print something else out.
> 
> I haven't seen a list on the forum of who has what date and time for the previews.
> Our date/time slot is May 13th from 3-5. Anyone else have that time slot or a slot on the the 13th?



May 13th, 12-2


----------



## wilkeliza

Flynnismine said:


> I too have the confirmation email and printed it out but haven't received anything else. If there's something else we need to bring to the AP preview, I sure hope they send it out before the 12th.  DD(8) and I will be on a plane at 5:45am on the 12th heading to Orlando and I'd hate to track down a printer at the resort to print something else out.
> 
> I haven't seen a list on the forum of who has what date and time for the previews.
> Our date/time slot is May 13th from 3-5. Anyone else have that time slot or a slot on the the 13th?



My fiance snd I have the same slot May 13 3-5.


----------



## FastPasser

FastPasser said:


> AK CMs will experience the restaurant before all previews on April 20, 21, 25, 26, 27 and 28.


And after this is done, PARTY AT PANDORA!!! This year’s AK CM party will take place in Satu’li Canteen three days after the initial restaurant test period is completed.


----------



## Flynnismine

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> May 13th, 12-2



That's awesome, just be sure to save me a few of those super cute Banshee's in Windtraders


----------



## Flynnismine

wilkeliza said:


> My fiance snd I have the same slot May 13 3-5.



How awesome that we'll be lined up at the same time. I'm going to make T-shirt's for DD(8) and I that has some sort of cool Pandora graphic on it specifically for the preview so if you see us, stop and say Hi


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Flynnismine said:


> That's awesome, just be sure to save me a few of those super cute Banshee's in Windtraders



You're safe from me! DH is the shopper, I'm the one always reminding him we have nowhere to put all the stuff!


----------



## janicept

Farps said:


> Just curious if you were able to get FP for Pandora at 30 days out ?


If you're in your 30-day window and don't get the FP you want the first day just keep checking back everyday.  I got a SDMT FP the week I was in Orlando during the first year it was open.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

So the next Avatar movie date was announced, and it is not coming out until December of 2020.


----------



## DaisyJ

BuckeyeBama said:


> So the next Avatar movie date was announced, and it is not coming out until December of 2020.


It's James Cameron. Fans will be lucky if it is out by December 2021.


----------



## twebber55

BuckeyeBama said:


> So the next Avatar movie date was announced, and it is not coming out until December of 2020.


pretty much has been his history right?
delayed timelines and incredible success


----------



## Kindermouse

yeah-it feels like its basically never coming. The previous dates have been pushed back over and over to the point that its starting to feel like dooms day predictions or something. The day just never seems to arrive.


----------



## CAS239

I bet we'll see the Avatar Sequels before Dr Dre's Detox album.


----------



## rteetz

Some second hand Pandora info from WDWMagic. 



> _My CM friend got to ride Flight of Passage yesterday as part of her training for the ride. She said it was amazing. Apparently waist size may prohibit some riders (one CM did not fit and is on a mandatory diet). And she said if you are over 6'4" it might be uncomfortable. There will be a sample outside the ride entrance to try first. _
> 
> _She says there's almost zero signage, only totem posts for bathrooms and small wait time signs. Nothing that makes it obvious where queue entrances are. _
> 
> _And she saw the bioluminescence for the first time and gushed about how pretty it is._
> 
> It's surprising that they've decided to take such a minimal approach to signage. When DAK first opened there was also very little signage, with the thought that it would force guests to explore off the beaten path. Instead, guests got frustrated that they couldn't find what they were looking for, and the park now has more wayfinding signage than any other (including lots of signs pointing to individual attractions, when one for the general land would probably be good enough). It sounds like this is an intentional design "feature", rather that simply not yet being installed


----------



## Flynnismine

rteetz said:


> Some second hand Pandora info from WDWMagic.


Thank you so much for posting this bit of 1st hand knowledge on FOP from WDWMagic, it just make me even more excited to experience it in a few weeks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Some second hand Pandora info from WDWMagic.



glad to hear there is a sample of the seat for FoP our front.  I know of a few people that got to the front of 7DMT and didn't fit and was a bit embarrassing


----------



## VACamm

Thank you for posting your friends experience.  I'm so excited for this ride!


----------



## SeeDisney

thank you very much for posting your CM friend's preview review.    more, more, more juicy details please....love reading about the new land.    Exciting!


----------



## rteetz

Just a warning. That review is not from someone I know just one I found on another board. There might be some falsehoods within that review so take it with a grain of salt for now.


----------



## wilkeliza

Mandatory diet makes me question the review. As a former CM there would never be a mandatory diet they would assign them to a different location. Also I am not 100% sure if riding the attraction is mandatory as they can do safety checks with someone else on the team riding if it is apart of the drill.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> Mandatory diet makes me question the review. As a former CM there would never be a mandatory diet they would assign them to a different location. Also I am not 100% sure if riding the attraction is mandatory as they can do safety checks with someone else on the team riding if it is apart of the drill.


That's why I posted the warning. I believe the signage info as its been said there will be little signage in the land. The waist info seems weird.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> That's why I posted the warning. I believe the signage info as its been said there will be little signage in the land. The waist info seems weird.



Yeah. One of the guys doing the ABC walk through was bigger. I guess maybe it could be an issue but it isn't Disney's MO to force CMs to diet.


----------



## Flossbolna

wilkeliza said:


> Mandatory diet makes me question the review. As a former CM there would never be a mandatory diet they would assign them to a different location. Also I am not 100% sure if riding the attraction is mandatory as they can do safety checks with someone else on the team riding if it is apart of the drill.



I would guess that the opening crew for the new attraction is something CMs sign up for specifically and they want to be on that crew. So, I could imagine that the CM was told that if he wants to stay with this location, he has to lose some weight. So, the word "mandatory" might be a bit too strong, but the general notion can still be correct.

I have no clue if CMs need to be able to go on the ride they work at, but maybe they don't want to have trouble with scheduling to make sure that there are always enough others around who can ride?


----------



## rteetz

CM name tag so for Pandora

https://twitter.com/allearsdeb/status/856495041359040513


----------



## WEDWDW

rteetz said:


> CM name tag so for Pandora
> 
> https://twitter.com/allearsdeb/status/856495041359040513


Cool-is this the first "themed" CM name tag at WDW?


----------



## rteetz

WEDWDW said:


> Cool-is this the first "themed" CM name tag at WDW?


There are some that specify attractions or shows but otherwise I believe so.


----------



## CAS239

Pretty sweet design for the name tag.

As soon as I saw that name Beau I knew he had to be from Louisiana lol


----------



## CAS239




----------



## tsme

I really think not putting up enough signage is a mistake. Personally, I get annoyed quickly when I'm trying to find a place & there isn't enough signs or the signage isn't correct.  I'm sure that would be multipled when it's in a crowded area, trying to find the entrance to a ride.  And I don't think I'm the only one who feels that way.


----------



## CAS239




----------



## CAS239

tsme said:


> I really think not putting up enough signage is a mistake. Personally, I get annoyed quickly when I'm trying to find a place & there isn't enough signs or the signage isn't correct.  I'm sure that would be multipled when it's in a crowded area, trying to find the entrance to a ride.  And I don't think I'm the only one who feels that way.



I can't see it being that hard to navigate around Pandora. With only two rides and a couple others buildings, I can't see people being that confused. I think how they didn't want to put a lot of signage when AK opened was an issue just because of how big it is. But with Pandora only being a fraction of the park, it can't be that bad.

But we'll see. I'm ready to get in there for the AP preview


----------



## tsme

Cas239 - you might be right.  Can't wait to hear a review on it!


----------



## FastPasser

WEDWDW said:


> Cool-is this the first "themed" CM name tag at WDW?


If you look closely at DHS CM's name tags, you may notice that some have a Star Wars related location as the home town. CMs working Club Villain wore themed name tags, but the non-catering staff had a made up name that fit the party theme. Kinda confusing for the CMs because guests refereed to them by the name on the tag, but sometimes the CM didn't respond because it wasn't their real name.


----------



## rteetz

Here is info about the jobs created for Pandora and another look at the new costumes. 

http://aboutwaltdisneyworldresort.c...walt-disney-world-resort-sparks-job-creation/


----------



## FireflyTrance

rteetz said:


> Some second hand Pandora info from WDWMagic.



This is interesting information, thanks for sharing. I would say the biggest question this brings to mind are about the waist requirements. Hopefully this maximum waist requirement is not very low. I would feel bad for people being excluded from riding for this reason. It also makes me wonder if there is any minimum waist requirement. We were hoping by 4 year old could ride, and she is at the very minimum of the height requirement at 44 inches tall.


----------



## twebber55

FireflyTrance said:


> This is interesting information, thanks for sharing. I would say the biggest question this brings to mind are about the waist requirements. Hopefully this maximum waist requirement is not very low. I would feel bad for people being excluded from riding for this reason. It also makes me wonder if there is any minimum waist requirement. We were hoping by 4 year old could ride, and she is at the very minimum of the height requirement at 44 inches tall.


i mean Jon Landau is a pretty big guy and he rides it


----------



## DaisyJ

CAS239 said:


> I can't see it being that hard to navigate around Pandora. With only two rides and a couple others buildings, I can't see people being that confused. I think how they didn't want to put a lot of signage when AK opened was an issue just because of how big it is. But with Pandora only being a fraction of the park, it can't be that bad.
> 
> But we'll see. I'm ready to get in there for the AP preview


I am guessing you don't spend much time outside The Little Mermaid ride. With the stand by, FP+ and meet and greet queue, people are always confused. And those are marked! I predict they will be forced to add the signage they should have from the start within a month of opening.


----------



## wilkeliza

I'm sorry to say it but those costumes just continue the trend of DAK having the ugliest costumes pretty much park wide.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tsme said:


> I really think not putting up enough signage is a mistake. Personally, I get annoyed quickly when I'm trying to find a place & there isn't enough signs or the signage isn't correct.  I'm sure that would be multipled when it's in a crowded area, trying to find the entrance to a ride.  And I don't think I'm the only one who feels that way.



I think it depends how it is done and what info is in the park maps, etc.

As long as it is clear where the entrance to an attraction is and where the bathrooms are I think it will be ok ... but I could see them adjusting overtime after some complaints


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wilkeliza said:


> I'm sorry to say it but those costumes just continue the trend of DAK having the ugliest costumes pretty much park wide.



Not sure if they are the ugliest - but a lot of them look like nursing scrubs


----------



## CAS239

wilkeliza said:


> I'm sorry to say it but those costumes just continue the trend of DAK having the ugliest costumes pretty much park wide.



I feel bad for the girls around AK every time I see them wearing those long shorts lol


----------



## tsme

I feel bad for the cms wearing those costumes.  They all look to have two shirts & to be HOT. And we all know how hot AK is one any given day.


----------



## wilkeliza

CAS239 said:


> I feel bad for the girls around AK every time I see them wearing those long shorts lol



I had  a long shorts costume and it wasn't that bad. I'd take long shorts any day over too short where I feel like I couldn't do my job modestly. It is just the pattern that makes then awful.


----------



## wilkeliza

tsme said:


> I feel bad for the cms wearing those costumes.  They all look to have two shirts & to be HOT. And we all know how hot AK is one any given day.



Oddly enough all CMs are suppose to wear an approved colored undershirt. Looks like these will just be apart of the costume so no if ands or buts about what color that undershirt will be. I actually was cooler the days I remembered mine and my shirt didn't get soaked with sweat if I wore it.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Here's an article with the backstory for the 3 divisions of Pandora's CMs:

http://www.icflorida.com/entertainm...ning-of-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/515639075


----------



## rteetz




----------



## mamamelody2

DaisyJ said:


> I am guessing you don't spend much time outside The Little Mermaid ride. With the stand by, FP+ and meet and greet queue, people are always confused. And those are marked! I predict they will be forced to add the signage they should have from the start within a month of opening.



Hahaha!  We were trying to get on the ride last year and almost were heading into the meet & greet line, but a kind CM set us straight.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I'm hearing people compare it to Simpsons at universal.


Oh dear I hope not! That is the one ride that I will absolutely under no circumstances go on again. I'm not sure if it was how I was sitting in the ride combined with the screen but it left me with the worst feeling I have ever felt on any of the rides and if that ride hadn't finished when it did (even with my eyes closed) I think I would have well you know -I don't do loop rides and I don't do rides with really tall drops anymore but I'm speaking more about simulator rides.

I know we don't have too much information on these yet but hopefully people aren't comparing it once it's been open for enough time to the Simpsons ride with regards to how the motion affects them.



rteetz said:


> Some second hand Pandora info from WDWMagic.


I did read your disclaimer. I'm thinking my husband will enjoy the banshee ride but he is 6ft 5 1/2 inches so I guess we'll just have to watch reviews on that one too to see if people who are tall complain of discomfort.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Some second hand Pandora info from WDWMagic.


I really hope that isn't the case. I'm 6'4"-6'5" (I really don't want to know lol), and my Dad is 6'7". Our height is mostly in our legs too. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## rteetz

A source says Pandora is ready to go.


----------



## HydroGuy

rteetz said:


> View attachment 232304


Here is a link to the very interesting article behind the Businessweek cover linked by @rteetz :

How Disney Transforms Films Into a Theme Park Empire



ETA: Actually there were two articles. Here is the bigger one: Disney’s Intergalactic Theme Park Quest to Beat Harry Potter


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mbrittb00 said:


> I know I'm probably in the minority, but I don't care much for the movie.  The special effects where awesome, but the story itself was "blah".  With all that said, I am VERY MUCH looking forward to Pandora opening.



You are in the majority among people I know!    And I think on DIS based on posts over the years.

Regardless, our family is VERY MUCH looking forward to Pandora!!  And there is no chance AT ALL that we will see any of the new movies. Zero.  You'd have to pay me.  No joke.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> You are in the majority among people I know!    And I think on DIS based on posts over the years.
> 
> Regardless, our family is VERY MUCH looking forward to Pandora!!  And there is no chance AT ALL that we will see any of the new movies. Zero.  You'd have to pay me.  No joke.


I was determined to watch the movie before going to explore the land next week...at this very moment, I am sitting in front of the computer, youtube open, the movie is $2.99 to rent...I was about to get it and then I saw the length...2 hours and 41 minutes...debating if I want to see it or not before going. My DD16 and I said that I would watch it and she wouldn't and we would compare experiences visiting the land with and without prior knowledge but man that's a long movie


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> I was determined to watch the movie before going to explore the land next week...at this very moment, I am sitting in front of the computer, youtube open, the movie is $2.99 to rent...I was about to get it and then I saw the length...2 hours and 41 minutes...debating if I want to see it or not before going. My DD16 and I said that I would watch it and she wouldn't and we would compare experiences visiting the land with and without prior knowledge but man that's a long movie


It's not one of my all time favorites, but it IS pretty good and doesn't drag to the point that you FEEL all 2 hours and 41 minutes.  And it's gorgeous.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

JennLTX said:


> It's not one of my all time favorites, but it IS pretty good and doesn't drag to the point that you FEEL all 2 hours and 41 minutes.  And it's gorgeous.


Subjective. I felt like it should have ended at least 3 times...


----------



## rteetz

Desserts anyone?

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...the-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animalkingdom/


----------



## WEDWDW

HydroGuy said:


> Here is the bigger one: Disney’s Intergalactic Theme Park Quest to Beat Harry Potter



AWESOME article!

Very cool that birds are already nesting in the Floating Mountains!

And very interesting that some of the rock carvers for Pandora had worked on WWOHP!


----------



## robinb

yulilin3 said:


> I was determined to watch the movie before going to explore the land next week...at this very moment, I am sitting in front of the computer, youtube open, the movie is $2.99 to rent...I was about to get it and then I saw the length...2 hours and 41 minutes...debating if I want to see it or not before going. My DD16 and I said that I would watch it and she wouldn't and we would compare experiences visiting the land with and without prior knowledge but man that's a long movie


I bought the movie from Amazon instead of renting it.  I got the special 3-disc set that has all kinds of extras.


----------



## yulilin3

robinb said:


> I bought the movie from Amazon instead of renting it.  I got the special 3-disc set that has all kinds of extras.


I'm not one to rewatch movies unless they are SW or MCU so one viewing will be fine for me


----------



## twebber55

rteetz said:


> Desserts anyone?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...the-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animalkingdom/


ive said many times the blue cheesecake wont be butter beer but it will be a huge seller


----------



## JennLTX

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Subjective. I felt like it should have ended at least 3 times...


Fair enough!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Desserts anyone?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...the-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animalkingdom/



They look GORGEOUS, but don't sound appealing to me, sadly.    I guess I am not a big fan of a lot of fruit in my desserts...


----------



## wilkeliza

WEDWDW said:


> And very interesting that some of the rock carvers for Pandora had worked on WWOHP!



Orlando only has so many skilled craftsmen with ties to the theme parks so a lot of the little details in both major parks are done by the same people


----------



## lobolabo

rteetz said:


> Desserts anyone?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...the-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animalkingdom/



I hate blueberries, but I want to try that cheesecake so bad.
Although now there's the chocolate....


----------



## gemologygal

rteetz said:


> Desserts anyone?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...the-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animalkingdom/



I can't wait to try the chocolate one as long as it can be made without the banana cream (blame it on a weird banana allergy   )


----------



## CAS239

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not one to rewatch movies unless they are SW or MCU so one viewing will be fine for me



Get yourself an Amazon Firestick. Get all the movies you want


----------



## yulilin3

CAS239 said:


> Get yourself an Amazon Firestick. Get all the movies you want


thanks but I don't watch movies, we have Netflix but Avatar is not on. The only movies I watch in theaters are SW and MCU and one or another Disney. Just not a fan I guess.


----------



## WEDWDW

wilkeliza said:


> Orlando only has so many skilled craftsmen with ties to the theme parks so a lot of the little details in both major parks are done by the same people


Yes-it is SO interesting,considering the INTENSE competition between The Mouse and Universal these days(with Disney trying for a Potter Swatter)that some of the same hands that helped build WWOHP ALSO helped build Pandora-The World Of Avatar!


----------



## Love Tink

CAS239 said:


> Get yourself an Amazon Firestick. Get all the movies you want



Not everyone is okay with stealing copyrighted content.


----------



## maryj11

twebber55 said:


> ive said many times the blue cheesecake wont be butter beer but it will be a huge seller


I definitely am going to try it. Sounds good and looks good.


----------



## CAS239

Love Tink said:


> Not everyone is okay with stealing copyrighted content.



Not stealing anything and it's not illegal, but okie dokie


----------



## kirinafa

First time at Disney and have a question.
We will be visiting first week of October, during extra magic hours. Should i not use fastpass on these new rides? Do them right at opening, then use fastpass on Expedition Everest, Kilimanjaro Safaris & Festival of the Lion King.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kirinafa said:


> First time at Disney and have a question.
> We will be visiting first week of October, during extra magic hours. Should i not use fastpass on these new rides? Do them right at opening, then use fastpass on Expedition Everest, Kilimanjaro Safaris & Festival of the Lion King.


You don't need a FP for Festival of the LK. Use a FP for one of the two Pandora rides because you could possibly spend the EMH hour waiting for one Pandora ride.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I would suggest if you have not seen Avatar, check it out from your local public library.  I'm sure they probably have it.


----------



## FireflyTrance

kirinafa said:


> First time at Disney and have a question.
> We will be visiting first week of October, during extra magic hours. Should i not use fastpass on these new rides? Do them right at opening, then use fastpass on Expedition Everest, Kilimanjaro Safaris & Festival of the Lion King.



Definitely get a FP+ for one of them, or be prepared to wait 90+ minutes. My guess is a lot of onsite guests will have the same idea and will try to take advantage of the EMH. From my experience, popular new rides still have a decent wait, even during EMHs.


----------



## WEDWDW

FireflyTrance said:


> From my experience, popular new rides still have a decent wait, even during EMHs.


UNLESS a Guest is willing to be at the Tapstiles EARLY and be at the front of the line waiting for the start of AM EMH-then the new ride will be a "walk on" for those early arrivers!


----------



## disney1474

WEDWDW said:


> UNLESS a Guest is willing to be at the Tapstiles EARLY and be at the front of the line waiting for the start of AM EMH-then the new ride will be a "walk on" for those early arrivers!


Thats my plan!


----------



## CAS239

I would still get a FP, even with EMH I'd anticipate a 60 min+ wait for each ride within 5-20 min after opening


----------



## rteetz

New promotional image

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...mage-of-the-pandora-bioluminescent-flora-.htm


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> New promotional image
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...mage-of-the-pandora-bioluminescent-flora-.htm


I cannot WAIT to see this in person.  CAN'T. WAIT.


----------



## FCDub

Love Tink said:


> Not everyone is okay with stealing copyrighted content.



Yeah, obviously that's not what an Amazon Fire TV Stick does.


----------



## Wineorella

I will be there May2-8 will pandora be opened by then?


----------



## CAS239

Wineorella said:


> I will be there May2-8 will pandora be opened by then?



No. May 27th is the opening. There are some AP/DVC/CM previews before the 27th, but any available to the public are now all claimed.


----------



## wilkeliza

Wineorella said:


> I will be there May2-8 will pandora be opened by then?



No that is smack in the middle of Cast Member preview. Pandora opens in late May. There is always a small chance they will do random soft openings on preview days but not worth planning your vacation around as it would literately be random and with little to no warning.


----------



## twebber55

wondering if during AP previews if we can advance order at the QS....


----------



## Flynnismine

twebber55 said:


> wondering if during AP previews if we can advance order at the QS....


That's exactly what I'm saying  I've been chomping at the bit to try this out and the AP preview would be the perfect opportunity. In theory, it sounds like it will be a time saver all the way around.


----------



## Kindermouse

twebber55 said:


> ive said many times the blue cheesecake wont be butter beer but it will be a huge seller



No other food or beverage could ever be butter beer.

The difference with the butter beer is, for those of us that are HP nerds and I know I am far from alone in that category, we had dreamed of butter beer fr years before we could ever buy one-and official one. Butter beer was on my must do list before I ever got there and I knew had to try both iced and frozen and get the souvenir mug. 

The blue cheesecake will just be for people who see it and think it looks tasty-no one(or very few people) will have it s a must do activity and plan to purchase multiple servings.  
HP nerds are hard core-I mean I spent 80 dollars on a wand that doesnt do anything once I took it home.


----------



## CAS239

Kindermouse said:


> No other food or beverage could ever be butter beer.
> 
> The difference with the butter beer is, for those of us that are HP nerds and I know I am far from alone in that category, we had dreamed of butter beer fr years before we could ever buy one-and official one. Butter beer was on my must do list before I ever got there and I knew had to try both iced and frozen and get the souvenir mug.
> 
> The blue cheesecake will just be for people who see it and think it looks tasty-no one(or very few people) will have it s a must do activity and plan to purchase multiple servings.
> HP nerds are hard core-I mean I spent 80 dollars on a wand that doesnt do anything once I took it home.



Having started reading the Harry Potter books back in elementary school and then picking up the books at Barnes and nobles when they would release, I was excited to try the butter beer too.

Wife and I shared a cold one and we were so disappointed. Maybe frozens better but I drank as much as I could of the cold one and still had to throw about half of it out.


----------



## squirrel

CAS239 said:


> Having started reading the Harry Potter books back in elementary school and then picking up the books at Barnes and nobles when they would release, I was excited to try the butter beer too.
> 
> Wife and I shared a cold one and we were so disappointed. Maybe frozens better but I drank as much as I could of the cold one and still had to throw about half of it out.


I asked one of the TM and he said the frozen one was the best so that is what my niece and I tried.  They are full of sugar but taste so good.  She went a little crazy after drinking half.

We had tried the Butterbeer soft serve a few days earlier.  I didn't think it was that great.  Would easily pick another frozen Butterbeer over the ice cream.


----------



## twebber55

Kindermouse said:


> No other food or beverage could ever be butter beer.





squirrel said:


> I asked one of the TM and he said the frozen one was the best so that is what my niece and I tried. They are full of sugar but taste so good. She went a little crazy after drinking half.



one thing i ve always said is frozen butter beer is the best refreshment made in theme parks
popularity of the drink is about the quality


----------



## TheMaxRebo

twebber55 said:


> wondering if during AP previews if we can advance order at the QS....



Obviously no one knows for sure, but if these test periods are really for the CMs to test out / practice for when things truly "go live" I would think they would want everything operational

That is, what's the point of having the test times but not having the advance order working - and then go live with it for the first time on the 27th and find out there are issues/situations they didn't anticipate/etc


----------



## TheMaxRebo

squirrel said:


> I asked one of the TM and he said the frozen one was the best so that is what my niece and I tried.  They are full of sugar but taste so good.  She went a little crazy after drinking half.
> 
> We had tried the Butterbeer soft serve a few days earlier.  I didn't think it was that great.  Would easily pick another frozen Butterbeer over the ice cream.





twebber55 said:


> one thing i ve always said is frozen butter beer is the best refreshment made in theme parks
> popularity of the drink is about the quality



One thing I find interesting about butterbeer is that different people seem to like the different versions.  I know some people that think the hot one is the best and other that hate that one and love the frozen


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> One thing I find interesting about butterbeer is that different people seem to like the different versions.  I know some people that think the hot one is the best and other that hate that one and love the frozen


We tried all of them in Jan for the first time, and we all felt that they were all too sweet.  And there are very few things in the world that I consider too sweet!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We tried all of them in Jan for the first time, and we all felt that they were all too sweet.  And there are very few things in the world that I consider too sweet!!



to be honest, we haven't been to Universal since HP opened, so can't comment ... though we did try LaFou's Brew for the firs time last trip and we found that to be way too sweet.  It worked out as we just shared one amongst our family so a sip or two was ok, but no way would I want an entire one


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We tried all of them in Jan for the first time, and we all felt that they were all too sweet.  And there are very few things in the world that I consider too sweet!!


Don't forget about butterbeer fudge,  I got a little bock and it lasted me 3 days. 
I prefer the frozen as well


----------



## lucas

What are the chances of an AP soft opening on 5/26?


----------



## AngiTN

lucas said:


> What are the chances of an AP soft opening on 5/26?


Slim to none. AP previews are all announced and filled already. I'd guess that the 26th will be nothing but sprucing up every little corner for the grand opening the next day. Bugs will be well worked out by then, or better be. But, I'd never say never


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

CAS239 said:


> Having started reading the Harry Potter books back in elementary school and then picking up the books at Barnes and nobles when they would release, I was excited to try the butter beer too.
> 
> Wife and I shared a cold one and we were so disappointed. Maybe frozens better but I drank as much as I could of the cold one and still had to throw about half of it out.



I had just about the EXACT experience you had. Down to the Barnes & Noble book releases after reading the first three in elementary school! We tried the frozen and thankfully only got one, we couldn't finish it... way too sweet, not impressed :/


----------



## rteetz

Let's shift the focus back to Pandora and not Harry Potter please and thank you.


----------



## FastPasser

Another effort to get WDW Cast excited about Pandora before it opens. It strikes me as odd because thousands of CMs will be taking part in the previews at the real thing.
Cast Members are invited to virtually step into Pandora with special, Cast-exclusive photo opportunities that will digitally insert them into images from Pandora. Green screen photo booths will be placed at 13 locations around WDW from April 28-May 5.


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser said:


> Another effort to get WDW Cast excited about Pandora before it opens. It strikes me as odd because thousands of CMs will be taking part in the previews at the real thing.
> Cast Members are invited to virtually step into Pandora with special, Cast-exclusive photo opportunities that will digitally insert them into images from Pandora. Green screen photo booths will be placed at 13 locations around WDW from April 28-May 5.



They did similar pep rallys for New Fantasyland. One day we got popcorn to celebrate the carnival and Mickey Bars.


----------



## yulilin3

Local ap holder here,  no fps left for any Pandora experience,  today is the 30 day mark.


----------



## publix subs

yulilin3 said:


> Local ap holder here,  no fps left for any Pandora experience,  today is the 30 day mark.


yep. got on right as the clock turned 7. nothing.


----------



## matthew_hull

publix subs said:


> yep. got on right as the clock turned 7. nothing.



Yes; very disappointing. Have to resign ourselves to the reality of long lines.


----------



## Zhoen

What I'm seeing is "fastpass service not available for this attraction" which is different from the "there are no more fastpass times available" that I'm seeing for other rides .  Does this mean that they have not unlocked them yet?  I'm looking 60+ days out with an onsite reservation.


----------



## FastPasser

wilkeliza said:


> They did similar pep rallys for New Fantasyland. One day we got popcorn to celebrate the carnival and Mickey Bars.


Free snacks and a Pep rally, go team! I must have been off that day. This is just one of a handful of things they're doing to rally the troops, it's all good though. 

What they could do to excite CMs is to lift or reduce the CM Main Entrance Pass Block-out dates that are in place until at least August.

I was there while AK was being built and I can't recall them doing as much as they're doing for Pandora to get us excited, and that was an entire park. It's more likely that I'm just old and forgot what actually happened.


----------



## TmlndSpdwy03

FastPasser said:


> Free snacks and a Pep rally, go team! I must have been off that day. This is just one of a handful of things they're doing to rally the troops, it's all good though.
> 
> What they could do to excite CMs is to lift or reduce the CM Main Entrance Pass Block-out dates that are in place until at least August.
> 
> I was there while AK was being built and I can't recall them doing as much as they're doing for Pandora to get us excited, and that was an entire park. It's more likely that I'm just old and forgot what actually happened.



I don't remember a ton of hype either. I just remember being able to bring myself and the number of people on my main gate with me to preview the park prior to it opening. They offered the open restaurants at 50% off. 

I am bummed that all the 30 day fastpassess were unable to book. I am hoping to get fast passes for both rides prior to my summer black out starts.


----------



## CAS239

Yep..Set my alarm for 6:57, on at 6:59 and waited until 7, no FP's left. Cmon Disney, hold back some FP's for 30 days out for us AP's


----------



## FastPasser

TmlndSpdwy03 said:


> I am hoping to get fast passes for both rides prior to my summer black out starts.


I'm assuming that you also signed up for CM preview tickets?


----------



## twebber55

FP has been unavailable for the 27th for a couple of weeks now i believe


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FastPasser said:


> Another effort to get WDW Cast excited about Pandora before it opens. It strikes me as odd because thousands of CMs will be taking part in the previews at the real thing.
> Cast Members are invited to virtually step into Pandora with special, Cast-exclusive photo opportunities that will digitally insert them into images from Pandora. Green screen photo booths will be placed at 13 locations around WDW from April 28-May 5.



Wonder if they could keep that up for guests in the future ... even if they had it as a stand in Disney Springs and there was a charge for the photos - that would be kinda cool


----------



## rteetz

Merchandise!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-merchandise-for-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Merchandise!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-merchandise-for-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


They're sooo pretty. I especially love the bioluminescent ones.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to try and get my hands on that LE Pin, I love the art


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> Merchandise!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-merchandise-for-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


It's like the checks are just writing themselves...  That is some seriously gorgeous stuff in there.


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser said:


> Free snacks and a Pep rally, go team! I must have been off that day. This is just one of a handful of things they're doing to rally the troops, it's all good though.
> 
> What they could do to excite CMs is to lift or reduce the CM Main Entrance Pass Block-out dates that are in place until at least August.
> 
> I was there while AK was being built and I can't recall them doing as much as they're doing for Pandora to get us excited, and that was an entire park. It's more likely that I'm just old and forgot what actually happened.



Maybe it is just the park specific leadership? I know people always told me Epcot treated us pretty well compared to the other parks when it came to the "perks". Often had pizza parties, mickey bars, snacks, etc. I feel like it was at least once a month if not more. Have no clue if it is the same any more.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

So CM can begin testing the rides next week correct? Will they be able to give details about the rides? Hoping to here about the banshee ride and whether I could get motion sickness...soarin I am fine because of the wind in my face but idk about this new ride. Hopefully I can find out before the 30 FP time arrives


----------



## yulilin3

Rivergirl2005 said:


> So CM can begin testing the rides next week correct? Will they be able to give details about the rides? Hoping to here about the banshee ride and whether I could get motion sickness...soarin I am fine because of the wind in my face but idk about this new ride. Hopefully I can find out before the 30 FP time arrives


I'm going to the preview on the 4th. I'll be sure to report back


----------



## wilkeliza

Rivergirl2005 said:


> So CM can begin testing the rides next week correct? Will they be able to give details about the rides? Hoping to here about the banshee ride and whether I could get motion sickness...soarin I am fine because of the wind in my face but idk about this new ride. Hopefully I can find out before the 30 FP time arrives



Earliest CM preview ticket I've seen is 5/4. I believe they will be able to talk about it at that point but possibly no photos.  Even if they aren't allowed to talk about it enough will leak information to trusted sources here who won't out them in order to get the info out.


----------



## wilkeliza

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to the preview on the 4th. I'll be sure to report back



Can you try to confirm or deny size issues on banshee? That would help set us up for a game plan on the 13th.


----------



## FireflyTrance

It would seem strange to me if there was a rule that CMs could not discuss the preview events. Isn't part of the point of the preview events to generate hype?

One thing I would be interested in knowing is if there was time to ride both rides. If I can ride both rides during the DVC preview I might not even go opening day.


----------



## yulilin3

My cm friend told me that there's no mention of no photography or video but I guess we'll need to wait until the 4th to confirm


----------



## wilkeliza

FireflyTrance said:


> It would seem strange to me if there was a rule that CMs could not discuss the preview events. Isn't part of the point of the preview events to generate hype?
> 
> One thing I would be interested in knowing is if there was time to ride both rides. If I can ride both rides during the DVC preview I might not even go opening day.



Sometimes CM preview is to work out known kinks. It is different preview to preview. For Test Track we were not allowed to share anything. It was for CMs in costume only for awhile so it was not the same as this preview which is ticketed. I believe that is what training Cms are going through right now where they are riding the rides and possibly even tasting the food but can't talk about it yet. CM tickets preview probably won't have many restrictions but it really depends on what they want released and not.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> Can you try to confirm or deny size issues on banshee? That would help set us up for a game plan on the 13th.


Last I heard is the land is ready to go.


----------



## rteetz

FireflyTrance said:


> It would seem strange to me if there was a rule that CMs could not discuss the preview events. Isn't part of the point of the preview events to generate hype?
> 
> One thing I would be interested in knowing is if there was time to ride both rides. If I can ride both rides during the DVC preview I might not even go opening day.


They can discuss but often no photos or video are allowed. For example the RoL previews did not allow photo or video. I hope this allows photos and video tho.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> Last I heard is the land is ready to go.



Sorry I meant issues with guests of size not an issue with the ride. Meaning will bigger people have to sit this one out like FJ or the few with 7DMT.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> Sorry I meant issues with guests of size not an issue with the ride. Meaning will bigger people have to sit this one out like FJ or the few with 7DMT.


Oh that I have not seen anymore on. Considering Jon Landau did it I think it will be okay for most.


----------



## AngiTN

wilkeliza said:


> Sorry I meant issues with guests of size not an issue with the ride. Meaning will bigger people have to sit this one out like FJ or the few with 7DMT.


Is this a real concern or just a rumor based on FJ? It would be a real first for Disney. I don't think even 7DMT is an issue for very many, where FJ is an issue for very many.


----------



## HopperFan

wilkeliza said:


> Can you try to confirm or deny size issues on banshee? That would help set us up for a game plan on the 13th.



Very valid question that I think many would like answered before they use a FP+ or stand in a long line!  since the issue has been brought up numerous times as a potential problem.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> Oh that I have not seen anymore on. Considering Jon Landau did it I think it will be okay for most.





AngiTN said:


> Is this a real concern or just a rumor based on FoJ? It would be a real first for Disney. I don't think even 7DMT is an issue for very many, where FoJ is an issue for very many.



Just a rumor since that supposed CM went on another board and said a CM in training is on a diet because he couldn't fit and a few tweet I have seen saying guests of size may have issues. Not sure if it is just fake stuff being spread at this point or we are talking about people who are on the top end of "guest of size".


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wilkeliza said:


> Sorry I meant issues with guests of size not an issue with the ride. Meaning will bigger people have to sit this one out like FJ or the few with 7DMT.


Sorry... FJ?


----------



## JennLTX

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Sorry... FJ?


THANK YOU!  I can't figure it out either!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Sorry... FJ?





JennLTX said:


> THANK YOU!  I can't figure it out either!!!



I assume she is referring to Harry Potter and the *F*orbidden *J*ourney ride at Universal


----------



## FastPasser

wilkeliza said:


> Earliest CM preview ticket I've seen is 5/4.


First scheduled previews are on 5/2 for AK CMs, however as part of their jobs, some Global CMs have already been inside Pandora and some may have, or might experience the attractions before May 2nd.


wilkeliza said:


> I believe they will be able to talk about it at that point
> Even if they aren't allowed to talk about it .


CMs can talk about it up to a point, but employee policies regarding divulging certain info and off course social media policies will apply to the CM. I doubt that anything a CM sees or does during the preview will fall under those policies.


wilkeliza said:


> but possibly no photos.





yulilin3 said:


> My cm friend told me that there's no mention of no photography or video


 Up to this point, and unless I missed it, the only thing I've read is that CMs in costume should refrain from posting photos on social media. It appears that photos by all others are OK. As always, that's subject to change.


----------



## JennLTX

TheMaxRebo said:


> I assume she is referring to Harry Potter and the *F*orbidden *J*ourney ride at Universal


And there's the reason I couldn't place it at Disney.    Thank you!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JennLTX said:


> And there's the reason I couldn't place it at Disney.    Thank you!



Honestly I only thought of that as that is one ride that this has sort of been compared to (that this might be somewhere in between Soarin' and Forbidden Joureny) and I know FJ has known issues for people of size


----------



## Fantasy2013

I am signed up for the Pandora preview on May 14th.  What should I expect?  I know they limited the amount of people signed up for each date/time but I don't know if I should expect really long lines.  Will we be able to ride both rides and walk around and enjoy it during the 2 hour time slot (9-11 am).  I plan to get to the park before opening as I usually do.  Will this be sufficient?  TIA


----------



## rteetz

I will say I've heard you won't see people's feet and such during this ride like you do with Soarin.


----------



## wilkeliza

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Sorry... FJ?





JennLTX said:


> THANK YOU!  I can't figure it out either!!!



Yep sorry about that. FJ is Forbidden Journey. I know rteetz would probably guess what i meant but forgot posts don't exist in a vacuum haha.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Fantasy2013 said:


> I am signed up for the Pandora preview on May 14th.  What should I expect?  I know they limited the amount of people signed up for each date/time but I don't know if I should expect really long lines.  Will we be able to ride both rides and walk around and enjoy it during the 2 hour time slot (9-11 am).  I plan to get to the park before opening as I usually do.  Will this be sufficient?  TIA


Merged you to the main Pandora thread where Previews are currently being discussed. There should be reports posted on May 4th as @yulilin3 will be attending an AK CM preview.


----------



## VacationCindy

Looking for touring plan advice to include Pandora.  I plan to book a fast pass for the flight ride in Pandora and at rope drop head immediately to Navi River for "hopefully" not as long of a wait.  I am then torn how to book my additional Fastpasses....we want to do Expedition Everest, Safari and Kali River....my question is which two should I pick Fast passes for and then which ride should I do standby.  Also, what times do you suggest finding the Fastpasses for my 3 rides.  Do you think I will have any chance of booking additional Fastpasses after my first 3 are used up so should I try and get through them by noon?
I plan to be there at park opening over the summer so just need a little help on which rides to standby and which rides and times to Fastpass.

Thanks!


----------



## CAS239

Fantasy2013 said:


> I am signed up for the Pandora preview on May 14th.  What should I expect?  I know they limited the amount of people signed up for each date/time but I don't know if I should expect really long lines.  Will we be able to ride both rides and walk around and enjoy it during the 2 hour time slot (9-11 am).  I plan to get to the park before opening as I usually do.  Will this be sufficient?  TIA



No one knows. We won't know more until Disney sends out the preview emails with info. I'm anticipating riding both rides and looking around afterwards


----------



## AngiTN

wilkeliza said:


> Just a rumor since that supposed CM went on another board and said a CM in training is on a diet because he couldn't fit and a few tweet I have seen saying guests of size may have issues. Not sure if it is just fake stuff being spread at this point or we are talking about people who are on the top end of "guest of size".


Interesting. I'm going to guess that it's not going to be a problem but for extreme cases but that's just me assuming (dangerous I know) that Disney does not want to face the backlash Universal has gotten in this area. Unless they use the same ride manufacturer. I guess that specific manufacturer does have size issues often.


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> Interesting. I'm going to guess that it's not going to be a problem but for extreme cases but that's just me assuming (dangerous I know) that Disney does not want to face the backlash Universal has gotten in this area. Unless they use the same ride manufacturer. I guess that specific manufacturer does have size issues often.



Yeah they are already getting backlast that neither ride is truly accessible and that transfer will be required for both rides.


----------



## AngiTN

wilkeliza said:


> Yeah they are already getting backlast that neither ride is truly accessible and that transfer will be required for both rides.


Even the boat ride? That is a surprise. Don't most of the others have boats with wheel on access?


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> Interesting. I'm going to guess that it's not going to be a problem but for extreme cases but that's just me assuming (dangerous I know) that Disney does not want to face the backlash Universal has gotten in this area. Unless they use the same ride manufacturer. I guess that specific manufacturer does have size issues often.


Angi ~ in that same post, it mentioned there will be a "demo" ride vehicle outside of the ride for guests to determine if the ride is for them. Straddling the seat may not be for everyone.


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> Even the boat ride? That is a surprise. Don't most of the others have boats with wheel on access?



As per the website even the boat ride will require transfer to the ride vehicle. Many assumed this was because there is a drop (and the reason why pirates and frozen don't have wheels on boats) but also hearing there is no drop. Again no one knows 100% why but over on the disabilites board here and on twitter a lot of families had hoped that since the main character in Avatar is in a wheelchair that perhaps it would be a little more friendly to them.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Here's the photo from Nightline. I still don't see a seatbelt for FoP:

https://goo.gl/images/m2vRDp


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> As per the website even the boat ride will require transfer to the ride vehicle. Many assumed this was because there is a drop (and the reason why pirates and frozen don't have wheels on boats) but also hearing there is no drop. Again no one knows 100% why but over on the disabilites board here and on twitter a lot of families had hoped that since the main character in Avatar is in a wheelchair that perhaps it would be a little more friendly to them.


While that character may be in a wheelchair this land has nothing to do with movie characters or the actual movie but is about the land itself.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> Here's the photo from Nightline. I still don't see a seatbelt for FoP:
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/m2vRDp


I have seen some speculation that something will move into the back area to keep you in place. I don't think the nightline shot gives us a good sense.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> While that character may be in a wheelchair this land has nothing to do with movie characters or the actual movie but is about the land itself.



Oh I know that. I was just giving the reason others expected more for this land and I could see why. Someone did remind some on twitter that even the main character had to transfer to his avatar bed and that is why he was able to enjoy Pandora so it is what it is. I could see the disappointment on the other side though because they are capable of making wheels on boat rides.


----------



## yulilin3

I watched the movie and enjoyed it a lot. I can totally see how it fits with AK. Now I am even more excited.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> I have seen some speculation that something will move into the back area to keep you in place. I don't think the nightline shot gives us a good sense.


Maybe it's the "arms" that are moveable and "tighten" up to secure the riders?


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> Maybe it's the "arms" that are moveable and "tighten" up to secure the riders?


Could be. We just need people in there already


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

hiroMYhero said:


> Here's the photo from Nightline. I still don't see a seatbelt for FoP:
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/m2vRDp


Ohhh thanks for that link!

Is it just me or do those seats look realllll close together...could just be me. I think I want to see some video of people's reactions on the ride though. I need some perspective come on days you need to go by faster


----------



## yulilin3

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Ohhh thanks for that link!
> 
> Is it just me or do those seats look realllll close together...could just be me. I think I want to see some video of people's reactions on the ride though. I need some perspective come on days you need to go by faster


I have a feeling this ride won't allow pictures or videos, like Soarin, but then again, there are those that record anyways


----------



## lobolabo

Is it me or does it look like the entire row of seats are in some sort of plexiglass cage?


----------



## yulilin3

Disney Parks Blogger Steven Miller (old picture, he just reposted it)


----------



## dnllmz

Hi I'm joining in.  Anxiously waiting to hear reports on previews.


----------



## SeeDisney

Yes, it looks like there's a plexiglass in front of the FoP ride.    And from what I remember reading, the ride that we are sitting on is supposed to be Banshee and we would feel his breathing.   Another picture I remember seeing looks like there's four rows on top of each other kinda sorta set up like Soarin.  So I am guessing, if you have a fear of heights, ask for the bottom row like you would on Soarin.   So when I go there in 2 years I will ask for the bottom row.  But I still don't get the "plexiglass" part have to do with the ride?   It appears to be in the way of the ride.    Really can't wait to read Yullin's report next week!!   ANd I am praying there's no motion sickness but I am completely fine on Soarin.


----------



## hiroMYhero

VacationCindy said:


> Looking for touring plan advice to include Pandora.  I plan to book a fast pass for the flight ride in Pandora and at rope drop head immediately to Navi River for "hopefully" not as long of a wait.  I am then torn how to book my additional Fastpasses....we want to do Expedition Everest, Safari and Kali River....my question is which two should I pick Fast passes for and then which ride should I do standby.  Also, what times do you suggest finding the Fastpasses for my 3 rides.  Do you think I will have any chance of booking additional Fastpasses after my first 3 are used up so should I try and get through them by noon?
> I plan to be there at park opening over the summer so just need a little help on which rides to standby and which rides and times to Fastpass.
> 
> Thanks!


For FP #2, Safari will save you the most time. Either of the other rides is good for #3. 

It's hard to predict what the FP availability will be in the summer with Pandora opening next month.

Right now, at 4:30p ET, FPs for a party of 4 are still available for EE, Dinosaur, and Kali. The earlier you book your first 3 FPs, the more likely you'll find some good choices for FP #4 and so on.


----------



## AngiTN

Despite my rule of not looking up details on the rides in advance I did click the pic. To me it appears that each person may get their own screen vs. one giant screen like on Soarin' 
That or that's the top and it's rolled down to the front and will raise up when the ride starts. Sort of reverse of how some rides at Universal are where you get in the vehicle and the side comes down. Though why it would be like that I can't fathom so I'm thinking the first is more likely. But that's a WAG (wild axx guess) on my part


----------



## hiroMYhero

SeeDisney said:


> Yes, it looks like there's a plexiglass in front of the FoP ride.    And from what I remember reading, the ride that we are sitting on is supposed to be Banshee and we would feel his breathing.   Another picture I remember seeing looks like there's four rows on top of each other kinda sorta set up like Soarin.  So I am guessing, if you have a fear of heights, ask for the bottom row like you would on Soarin.   So when I go there in 2 years I will ask for the bottom row.  But I still don't get the "plexiglass" part have to do with the ride?   It appears to be in the way of the ride.    Really can't wait to read Yullin's report next week!!   ANd I am praying there's no motion sickness but I am completely fine on Soarin.


I believe each person has their own screen as @AngiTN just posted, and paired with the goggles, it's a "virtual reality" experience for each person.

The ride seat is also reported to vibrate to enable the Guest to feel the "flight."


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> I believe each person has their own screen as @AngiTN jist posted, and paired with the goggles, it's a "virtual reality" experience for each person.
> 
> The ride seat is also reported to vibrate to enable the Guest to feel the "flight."


A vibrating,  straddling seat.  . . Oh my


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> A vibrating,  straddling seat.  . . Oh my


... awaiting your review.


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> A vibrating,  straddling seat.  . . Oh my


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> A vibrating,  straddling seat.  . . Oh my


LOL.. this ride may end up being popular but not for the reason they expected


----------



## JennLTX

AngiTN said:


> LOL.. this ride may end up being popular but not for the reason they expected


"Why are there only women in line for this ride?" a puzzled Bob Iger asked Joe Rohde.


----------



## SeeDisney

LOL --- with the seats.  But if each banshee has their own screen what's the point of have the entire ride on what looks like to be four flights what appeared to be like 40 feet in the air?   I saw a picture.  Sorry, I just don't know how to post that picture unto here.


----------



## AngiTN

No idea. I thought I read somewhere that you designed your own Banshee, sort of how you design a car on TT. If that is the case, an individual screen makes sense so you got your Banshee for your ride.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> I believe each person has their own screen as @AngiTN just posted, and paired with the goggles, it's a "virtual reality" experience for each person.
> 
> The ride seat is also reported to vibrate to enable the Guest to feel the "flight."


No I don't believe there are individual screens. This should very much be a large projection screen similar to Soarin.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> No idea. I thought I read somewhere that you designed your own Banshee, sort of how you design a car on TT. If that is the case, an individual screen makes sense so you got your Banshee for your ride.


Yes you get scanned for your own Avatar not Banshee. Your Avatar is physically riding the banshee while you get the "sensation" of that flight.


----------



## cigar95

I was going to post about the potential for tacky jokes, but some of you have already taken off with that option and run . . . .


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Yes you get scanned for your own Avatar not Banshee. Your Avatar is physically riding the banshee while you get the "sensation" of that flight.


Ah, yes, I do keep getting that confused. I knew you designed something. Avatar makes more sense than a Banshee


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Yes you get scanned for your own Avatar not Banshee. Your Avatar is physically riding the banshee while you get the "sensation" of that flight.


Soo do you get to design your own Avatar like TT does for cars then? Sorry my brain isn't fully comprehending here lol

If you do get to design your own Avatar is that Avatar then going to be shown up on the screen riding a banshee along with all the other guests Avatars&banshees?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Soo do you get to design your own Avatar like TT does for cars then? Sorry my brain isn't fully comprehending here lol
> 
> If you do get to design your own Avatar is that Avatar then going to be shown up on the screen riding a banshee along with all the other guests Avatars&banshees?


I don't believe you design the avatar but you are scanned to create one. It's not like you'll get to sit there and pick the color and hair style of your avatar. I also don't think you'll see your avatar riding the banshee but I could be wrong on that part.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I don't believe you design the avatar but you are scanned to create one. It's not like you'll get to sit there and pick the color and hair style of your avatar. I also don't think you'll see your avatar riding the banshee but I could be wrong on that part.


Okay thank you for the clarification


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> I don't believe you design the avatar but you are scanned to create one. It's not like you'll get to sit there and pick the color and hair style of your avatar. I also don't think you'll see your avatar riding the banshee but I could be wrong on that part.


Perhaps that's why there's the plexiglass screen to project each person's Avatar. The Avatars have to appear somewhere to tie into the ride experience.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> Perhaps that's why there's the plexiglass screen to project each person's Avatar. The Avatars have to appear somewhere to tie into the ride experience.


That screen/wall in front of the vehicle in the nightline photo is actually supposed to lift up like a garage door and you will be put into the projection dome. This is at least what I have heard.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> That screen/wall in front of the vehicle in the nightline photo is actually supposed to lift up like a garage door and you will be put into the projection dome. This is at least what I have heard.


We're just going to have to wait for photos and reviews - the seating contraption looks confusing.


----------



## yulilin3

cigar95 said:


> I was going to post about the potential for tacky jokes, but some of you have already taken off with that option and run . . . .


I believe that it is my job,  nay, my responsibility as a long time Disser and moderator to point out these sort of things


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I believe that it is my job,  nay, my responsibility as a long time Disser and moderator to point out these sort of things


BEST. MODERATOR. EVER.


----------



## FastPasser

There is a possibility, I repeat, possibility, that some light will be shed on some of these questions late next Monday night.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> There is a possibility, I repeat, possibility, that some light will be shed on some of these questions late next Monday night.


But will it be bioluminescent?


----------



## JennLTX

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> BEST. MODERATOR. EVER.


HEAR HEAR!!!


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> But will it be bioluminescent?


I don't think I've heard the word "bio-luminescence" as many times in my entire life as I've heard during the last 3 months.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser said:


> I don't think I've heard the word "bio-luminescence" as many times in my entire life as I've heard during the last 3 months.


And it isn't likely to stop anytime soon is it?


----------



## lobolabo

I'm seriously hoping they let people share what FoP is like. I need to know before I go!


----------



## CAS239

lobolabo said:


> I'm seriously hoping they let people share what FoP is like. I need to know before I go!



Unless you're going to the first preview after the CM previews, then you'll hear all about the ride and see pics/videos by the time you go


----------



## lobolabo

CAS239 said:


> Unless you're going to the first preview after the CM previews, then you'll hear all about the ride and see pics/videos by the time you go



That's what I'm hoping for. I watch POV videos on youtube to figure out if I think I could ride certain rides. I'm hoping that FoP isn't super jerky or flips you around crazily.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngiTN said:


> Ah, yes, I do keep getting that confused. I knew you designed something. Avatar makes more sense than a Banshee



But then there is the part where you get matched up to a Banshee and can buy the mini version of that banshee (I think sort of like the wand matching at Harry Potter) - but not sure if that is connected to the ride at all or just in the gift shop


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> But then there is the part where you get matched up to a Banshee and can buy the mini version of that banshee (I think sort of like the wand matching at Harry Potter) - but not sure if that is connected to the ride at all or just in the gift shop


I believe that's just in the gift shop.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I believe that's just in the gift shop.



I think so too - but I can understand confusion coming in as to what you are being scanned for in the Banshee ride vs matched up with a Banshee elsewhere, etc.


----------



## rteetz

Here is a look at those photo ops that @FastPasser was talking about. 

https://twitter.com/tperlmutter/status/857967992268890112


----------



## TmlndSpdwy03

FastPasser said:


> I'm assuming that you also signed up for CM preview tickets?


I havn't been a cast member since 01' or 02' but I was lucky enough to get the preview tickets for passholders.  The fastpasses were my backup in case we dont get to experience everything during that event.


----------



## FireflyTrance

TheMaxRebo said:


> But then there is the part where you get matched up to a Banshee and can buy the mini version of that banshee (I think sort of like the wand matching at Harry Potter) - but not sure if that is connected to the ride at all or just in the gift shop



Oh man, this is just the kind of gimmick I go for. Now I know we will be taking home at least one banshee


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FireflyTrance said:


> Oh man, this is just the kind of gimmick I go for. Now I know we will be taking home at least one banshee



I want to - but I am already going to Disney without my family ... might be pushing it to come back with a stuffed animal that the kids can't play with too


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> A vibrating, straddling seat. . . Oh my





AngiTN said:


> LOL.. this ride may end up being popular but not for the reason they expected





JennLTX said:


> "Why are there only women in line for this ride?" a puzzled Bob Iger asked Joe Rohde.


----------



## HopperFan

wilkeliza said:


> Just a rumor since that supposed CM went on another board and said a CM in training is on a diet because he couldn't fit and a few tweet I have seen saying guests of size may have issues. Not sure if it is just fake stuff being spread at this point or we are talking about people who are on the top end of "guest of size".



Just saw this ... waiting for final info but it is important for folks to know if this is true before they invest in time etc.



KPeveler said:


> I spoke to a CM who walked through the new area and he said there was no drop on the boat ride, so there is little reason there should not be a wheelchair boat.
> 
> *Also, there is going to be a weigh limit/body size limit for the Flights ride, it is similar to what happened with that ride in the Harry Potter World at Universal.  People must fit into the harness/seat, and be able to maintain the balance to straddle a motorcycle-type seat.  That basically keeps anyone who uses a wheelchair, many amputees, people with balance problems, and people of size will not be able to ride...  *
> 
> I checked the hearing accessibility accommodations and it lists "handheld captioning" for the ride.  I am not entirely certain how that will work on something that is supposed to be a thrill-type ride.
> 
> I am hoping that after the land opens things will make a little more sense.  I would find it shocking they built a whole new land and made it basically inaccessible, especially since it is a movie about a guy in a wheelchair!


----------



## smallworldnh

yulilin3 said:


> A vibrating,  straddling seat.  . . Oh my


----------



## AngiTN

HopperFan said:


> Just saw this ... waiting for final info but it is important for folks to know if this is true before they invest in time etc.


Weird part is the photos in that Nightline link and that description you linked to not compute at all. The seat doesn't look very restrictive at all, does it?


----------



## scottishgirl1

Just in case it helps anyone, it appears that Pandora Fastpasses have not been released yet for 5th July onwards, following the daily evening hours from 11pm to 1am ending. I was trying to book 8th July and could not get any for 8th or 9th but I saw elsewhere that the problem starts on the 5th July. No idea when they will sort this out, hopefully soon


----------



## Capang

scottishgirl1 said:


> Just in case it helps anyone, it appears that Pandora Fastpasses have not been released yet for 5th July onwards, following the daily evening hours from 11pm to 1am ending. I was trying to book 8th July and could not get any for 8th or 9th but I saw elsewhere that the problem starts on the 5th July. No idea when they will sort this out, hopefully soon


Do you mean there are no FP from 11-1? There are no FP for EMH. Or do you mean there are no FP at all for any time on that day?


----------



## scottishgirl1

Capang said:


> Do you mean there are no FP from 11-1? There are no FP for EMH. Or do you mean there are no FP at all for any time on that day?



There are no FP at all for any time on that day


----------



## iona

scottishgirl1 said:


> Just in case it helps anyone, it appears that Pandora Fastpasses have not been released yet for 5th July onwards, following the daily evening hours from 11pm to 1am ending. I was trying to book 8th July and could not get any for 8th or 9th but I saw elsewhere that the problem starts on the 5th July. No idea when they will sort this out, hopefully soon



I was just about to ask if anyone had been able to secure one for after the 4th. I'm glad that it's not just me that can't!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

scottishgirl1 said:


> Just in case it helps anyone, it appears that Pandora Fastpasses have not been released yet for 5th July onwards, following the daily evening hours from 11pm to 1am ending. I was trying to book 8th July and could not get any for 8th or 9th but I saw elsewhere that the problem starts on the 5th July. No idea when they will sort this out, hopefully soon


It is a scheduled refurb.


----------



## JennLTX

BuckeyeBama said:


> It is a scheduled refurb.


That was evil.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

quick note - just saw Corey (from the DIS/DISunplugged) post on Twitter his media sneak peak pass for Pandora - he is going today.  Wonder how much they can share though


----------



## JennLTX

TheMaxRebo said:


> quick note - just saw Corey (from the DIS/DISunplugged) post on Twitter his media sneak peak pass for Pandora - he is going today.  Wonder how much they can share though


I'm really torn as to how much I want to know going into FoP.  On the one hand, having seen some of the handful of pics, I'm dying to see how it all works, but on the other, I do want to be surprised.  GAH!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JennLTX said:


> I'm really torn as to how much I want to know going into FoP.  On the one hand, having seen some of the handful of pics, I'm dying to see how it all works, but on the other, I do want to be surprised.  GAH!!!



couldn't agree more - especially for the attractions I am trying to hold off.  I am interested in overall impressions and just how the land itself "feels"


For those interested, looks like they are using the hashtag #VisitPandora

and see in addition to the DIS I see other groups there too (not sure if ok to mention them here)


----------



## HopperFan

Several are in Pandora right now posting video and photos.

Attractions
Theme Park Review
The Dis
Orlando Park News
Inside the Magic

*Go on Twitter and search #VisitPandora*


----------



## Spridell

Yes if you go on twitter right now lots of pics and videos of Pandora are being uploaded.  

So far it looks amazing.


----------



## preemiemama

Just wanted to let everyone know that I made FP today for NRJ for a group of 21 for 7/3.  I had my pick of times throughout the morning for both that and FOP.  I was a little anxious before my window opened, but I had an easier time finding them than I did for a smaller group of 8 for FEA on 7/4!


----------



## Gus V.

Oh man!!  It's so tempting to go see what they are posting!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I must be the exception... I'm not looking at ANYTHING until we go to Pandora in Aug.  We are lucky enough to have gone frequently since 2005, so we savor the stuff that is NEW to us each trip.


----------



## AngiTN

I'm not looking up any photos or detailed reports either. And most certainly no videos.


----------



## Gina Starr

I'm the person who reads the last page of the book first and loves spoilers so I have been looking at twitter. Everything looks awesome!!


----------



## Spridell

AngiTN said:


> I'm not looking up any photos or detailed reports either. And most certainly no videos.



*@insidethemagic on twitter has some videos on their timeline*


----------



## Spridell

I have seen some pictures of the Navi River ride but NO detailed reports.  Are they NOT allowed to describe the rides?  Does anyone know?


----------



## Gus V.

I'm assuming reports will start showing up later today or tonight.


----------



## HopperFan

*HEY, the Flight of Passage signs says SINGLE RIDER line.  
*
*The DIS*‏ @TheDIS 
Flight of Passage is next!


----------



## Spridell

Very encouraging with the single rider line.  Hopefully will get more people on and off quicker


----------



## emsstacey

I'm going late June/early July and our Beta sponsor didn't get our ticket order in quick enough to get FP+ at the 60 day mark... we will be closer to the 50 day mark. Anybody know how availability for Pandora FP is holding out?  I'm hoping there is still something available when I can book next week!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saw the signs too - I know people were anxious about the signs - but I think that with the notice about Fastpass entrance, etc. - it is pretty obvious where the entrance an attraction in the land is


----------



## preemiemama

Can we just see a picture of the ride vehicle for FOP already?


----------



## preemiemama

emsstacey said:


> I'm going late June/early July and our Beta sponsor didn't get our ticket order in quick enough to get FP+ at the 60 day mark... we will be closer to the 50 day mark. Anybody know how availability for Pandora FP is holding out?  I'm hoping there is still something available when I can book next week!


Had no issues this morning getting a party of 21 for 7/3.  I did NRJ, but could have had either with good am availability.


----------



## dina444444

It looks like the river ride will load more than one boat at once, so that should help with capacity etc.


----------



## gemologygal

It's definitely confirmed that there is no drop on the Navi River ride, right?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

just saw the DIS tweet: 
About to do Flight of Passage for the second time! Holy cow this attraction is incredible! #*VisitPandora*



with a picture of Craig and Corey giving thumbs up ... knowing Craig worked HP Forbidden Journey I think that is a good sign of how good this ride is!


----------



## jackmosby

Evrything looks so awesome and detailed. So much depth. If the rides are as good as the land, seems like a homerun for WDI.


----------



## SeeDisney

SOOOO exciting, I am not registered with Twitter but luckily I can see the pictures.   I didn't know about the media preview no one on the dis daily fix said anything.


----------



## dina444444

https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/858348173059870724

Pictures of the FoP seats.


----------



## HopperFan

preemiemama said:


> Can we just see a picture of the ride vehicle for FOP already?


----------



## dina444444

https://twitter.com/InsideTheMagic/status/858349142132871170

Information on boarding FoP


----------



## Spridell

Do we have confirmation that the FOP ride lifts up like soarin?

I see no seat belts so looks like it stays in place

Edit:

never mind.  I just saw this video that shows the restraints.

https://twitter.com/InsideTheMagic/status/858349142132871170/video/1


----------



## wilkeliza

SeeDisney said:


> SOOOO exciting, I am not registered with Twitter but luckily I can see the pictures.   I didn't know about the media preview no one on the dis daily fix said anything.



I don't think anyone but the press knew. I didn't hear anything from any blogs/web sites.


----------



## HopperFan

Spridell said:


> Do we have confirmation that the FOP ride lifts up like soarin?
> 
> I see no seat belts so looks like it stays in place




This is what I want to know.  

They said back and leg restraints but you are right no seat belts.


----------



## Spridell

HopperFan said:


> This is what I want to know.



Video of the restraints towards the end


It looks intense.  Even says so in the video

https://twitter.com/InsideTheMagic/status/858349142132871170/video/1


----------



## anytimeuwnt

Any News on if there will be a soft opening in a week or two like they did for fantasy land?


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Reminds me of the seats used for the Aladdin game at Disney quest. Without that bar that comes up on your back.


----------



## rteetz

Spoiler: Pandora Photos from Attractions


----------



## dina444444

Spridell said:


> Do we have confirmation that the FOP ride lifts up like soarin?
> 
> I see no seat belts so looks like it stays in place


There is a back restraint that pops up and leg restraints that flip out. Like a steeplechase rollercoaster.


anytimeuwnt said:


> Any News on if there will be a soft opening in a week or two like they did for fantasy land?


The speculation right now is no. Cast Member previews begin on Tuesday and go until May 11 or 12. Then DVC / AP pre-registered previews begin on May 13 and go to May 22. Media preview is May 23-25 and then the land officially opens on May 27.


----------



## beesly

Love what I'm seeing on Twitter - can't wait for my AP preview date!


----------



## rteetz

Pandora Merchandise


----------



## rteetz

Pandoran Sunrise from ITM


----------



## rteetz

Entrance to Windtraders from ITM


----------



## rteetz

Flight of Passage Queue elements

https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/858349870557478912

https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/858347710629412864



Spoiler: Flight of Passage Queue


----------



## HopperFan

Spridell said:


> Video of the restraints towards the end
> 
> 
> It looks intense.  Even says so in the video
> 
> https://twitter.com/InsideTheMagic/status/858349142132871170/video/1



Yes I saw those but have not seen CONFIRMED answer to the questions ...

- Does it remain in place?
- Does it go out, as if in "space"?
- Is there any danger of a fall?


----------



## rteetz

Flight of Passage Seat from Theme Park Review


----------



## anytimeuwnt

This place looks magical!  Thank you for the updates!


----------



## rteetz

This video from ITM shows how you will connect to your Avatar

https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/858349142132871170


----------



## rteetz

HopperFan said:


> Yes I saw those but have not seen an answer to the questions ...
> 
> - Does it remain in place?
> - Does it go out, as if in "space"?
> - Is there any danger of a fall?


It is supposed to go out.


----------



## rteetz

*TheDIS*
Flight of Passage is a bit intensive. Somewhere between Soarin' and Star Tours, but it feels completely realistic. #VisitPandora
Apr 29, 2017, 10:53 AM


----------



## rteetz

Another look at Windtraders


----------



## rteetz

Matching to your Avatar



Spoiler: FoP AVATAR match


----------



## rteetz

Small screen at you seat



Spoiler: FoP


----------



## rteetz

*Teleclashter*
You know I love my @UniversalORL but they have to respond fast and hard to #VisitPandora or they are in trouble.
Apr 29, 2017, 10:47 AM


----------



## rteetz

Spoiler: Navi River Journey Ride through video


----------



## LucyBC80

The River Ride looks GORGEOUS. They truly have outdone themselves with this level of detail.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Spoiler: Navi River Journey Ride through video


I am restraining myself only from watching the ride through. I want to experience it fresh on May 28.


----------



## dina444444

I am glad to see that FoP will have a single rider line.


----------



## anytimeuwnt

rteetz said:


> Flight of Passage Seat from Theme Park Review
> 
> View attachment 233990



Not to sound weird..... But......

I wonder what the process is for skirts and dresses.  

One: That has to be a bit uncomfortable.
Two: Cleanliness could become an issue.


----------



## rteetz

That Shaman AA is incredible! I am stunned.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> I am restraining myself only from watching the ride through. I want to experience it fresh on May 28.


That's why I posted it as a spoiler.


----------



## wilkeliza

anytimeuwnt said:


> Not to sound weird..... But......
> 
> I wonder what the process is for skirts and dresses.
> 
> One: That has to be a bit uncomfortable.
> Two: Cleanliness could become an issue.



I imagine if you can't straddle the banshee then you can't ride. For cleanliness I would hope everyone is wearing undies so it wouldn't be an issue. Most dresses and skirts have enough flow take you gather it between the legs when riding. I would assume no side sadle ridding is allowed.


----------



## HopperFan




----------



## HopperFan

anytimeuwnt said:


> Not to sound weird..... But......
> 
> I wonder what the process is for skirts and dresses.
> 
> One: That has to be a bit uncomfortable.
> Two: Cleanliness could become an issue.





wilkeliza said:


> I imagine if you can't straddle the banshee then you can't ride. For cleanliness I would hope everyone is wearing undies so it wouldn't be an issue. Most dresses and skirts have enough flow take you gather it between the legs when riding. I would assume no side sadle ridding is allowed.



It does seem rather "restrictive" in a way for a ride.


----------



## rteetz

Pandora Food!

French toast type meal from ITM

 

Blueberry Cheesecake from ITM

 

From the DIS

 

From the DIS

 

Menus from Attractions


----------



## rteetz

HopperFan said:


>


Already posted in a spoiler feature so people can avoid it if they so choose. If you could do the same that would be great.


----------



## rteetz

Inside the Canteen from ITM


----------



## rteetz

Mobile Ordering sign


----------



## Doug S

I no longer watch on-ride videos of rides I haven't been on yet, but all the photos I'm seeing of the landscapes & queues are amazing. I'm beyond excited for this now. Going to have to make sure I have at least 2 AK days on my September trip.


----------



## rteetz

Open kitchen from ITM


----------



## rteetz

Spoiler: FoP queue from DIS


----------



## rteetz

Photos of the land itself from the DIS


----------



## rteetz

Boat for Navi River Journey from the DIS


----------



## Somnia

This looks so amazing. It honestly looks like you're in another world, the level of detail is just taken to another level. Disney has brought it with this land!


----------



## rteetz

Spoiler: Navi River Journey Queue


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

I could not be more excited! My only hope is that the AP preview will be long enough to do both rides, grab food, and explore a little bit. I have a feeling I'm being optimistic. Any idea how long the guys were allowed in today?


----------



## rteetz

Totem Marquee for Navi River Journey from Attractions


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> I am restraining myself only from watching the ride through. I want to experience it fresh on May 28.



Me too - even trying to only skip m pictures of the queues and stuff but definitely no video!  Though I have to wait all the way until the 31st!!!


----------



## rteetz

Pandora touchpoints* do not feature Mickey head*.


----------



## rteetz

Facepainting at Pandora


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I saw the photos but any reviews of the food put yet?

And of course need Craig's take on the beer


----------



## rteetz

The cheeseburger like item


----------



## Irish_Mike

Pretty cool to see one of my old managers at the Canteen. 

Like I said over in the News forum, these pictures definitely turned Avatarland into a must-do for me in October. The theming, the ride details, and the food all look stunning and is definitely a great start for Disney's new immersive lands.


----------



## rteetz

Grog's Ale


----------



## rteetz

Joe and Jon!


----------



## twebber55

rteetz said:


> *Teleclashter*
> You know I love my @UniversalORL but they have to respond fast and hard to #VisitPandora or they are in trouble.
> Apr 29, 2017, 10:47 AM


high praise for someone not really excited for this project


----------



## rteetz

*SandraPedicini*
After Flight of Passage, reporter next to me scribbled "showstopper" in his notebook. I nod in agreement.
Apr 29, 2017, 10:51 AM


----------



## rteetz

twebber55 said:


> high praise for someone not really excited for this project


Which is making me even more excited.


----------



## rteetz

*SandraPedicini*
Drum circle. "You play them and they answer," Joe Rohde says. Bioluminescence will respond at night. pic.twitter.com/5y7onEH6Va
Apr 29, 2017, 8:58 AM


----------



## rteetz

*SandraPedicini*
@HAbbott4 a row of individual ride vehicles in front of 3D screen. Restraint automatically pushes up from back.
Apr 29, 2017, 10:54 AM


----------



## twebber55

also all this praise and this is in the day time lol


----------



## Tonyz

Wow I am just so freaking excited right now. Everything is getting insane praise, even from people who weren't super thrilled about the idea.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

From Themepark Review:

Level of detail in Flight of Passage queue is CRAZY! The ride is by far the best media-based attraction I've done! @WDWToday #VisitPandora


----------



## Tonyz

Guys come on can you stop with all the updates? I can only get so excited!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wilkeliza said:


> I imagine if you can't straddle the banshee then you can't ride. For cleanliness *I would hope everyone is wearing undies so it wouldn't be an issue*. Most dresses and skirts have enough flow take you gather it between the legs when riding. I would assume no side sadle ridding is allowed.


*We would all HOPE*.  I won't repeat me saw-way-too-much-in-Soarin-queue story. You're welcome.


----------



## dina444444

This toy thing looks so cool

https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/858364010344927235


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Pandora Food!
> 
> French toast type meal from ITM
> 
> View attachment 234002
> 
> Blueberry Cheesecake from ITM
> 
> View attachment 234003
> 
> From the DIS
> 
> View attachment 234004
> 
> From the DIS
> 
> View attachment 234005
> 
> Menus from Attractions
> 
> View attachment 234007
> 
> View attachment 234008
> 
> View attachment 234009
> 
> View attachment 234010


Only the booze is appealing to me... ...


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> This toy thing looks so cool
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/858364010344927235


Banshee Connect!


----------



## rteetz

Merchandise!


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Merchandise!
> 
> View attachment 234054 View attachment 234055 View attachment 234056 View attachment 234057


The only thing I see that I don't like is those bubble wands.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> The only thing I see that I don't like is those bubble wands.


Yeah, I might be spending "some" money here...


----------



## Atilley

dina444444 said:


> This toy thing looks so cool
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/858364010344927235



I still trying to figure out what it does. I know it was compared to the the wands at HP. Does it interact with things in Pandora?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Atilley said:


> I still trying to figure out what it does. I know it was compared to the the wands at HP. Does it interact with things in Pandora?


Good question. 

It is 49.99 plus tax btw.


----------



## HopperFan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *We would all HOPE*.  I won't repeat me saw-way-too-much-in-Soarin-queue story. You're welcome.



Yeah and Soarin' has cameras on everyone ....... so there are no secrets there.


----------



## HopperFan

Atilley said:


> I still trying to figure out what it does. I know it was compared to the the wands at HP. Does it interact with things in Pandora?



https://twitter.com/InsideTheMagic/status/858363522543210498


----------



## rteetz

I love how the merchandise glows!


----------



## Atilley

rteetz said:


> Good question.
> 
> It is 49.99 plus tax btw.



That's why I was wondering. It's cute and I like it but not sure I want to spend that much on it. Hoping I will get to see it in action a bit more before we go May 22.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Btw, thank you @rteetz for all the updating!! We know you're probably swamped/overwhelmed with all the updates to post but we appreciate it!!


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Btw, thank you @rteetz for all the updating!! We know you're probably swamped/overwhelmed with all the updates to post but we appreciate it!!


Working on the first page now!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> View attachment 234058 View attachment 234059 View attachment 234060



I can definitely see getting one of those shirts to bring back to my wife as a souvenir


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> View attachment 234061



have we seen the souvenir mug yet?  better be nice for $18+


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> have we seen the souvenir mug yet?  better be nice for $18+


Yeah I want to see that as well.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## beesly

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *We would all HOPE*.  I won't repeat me saw-way-too-much-in-Soarin-queue story. You're welcome.



 Now I feel like I need to bring a small towel to sit on...


----------



## Irish_Mike

If I had to give any criticism, it's that the merchandise isn't my favorite in the Disney parks. But even then, it's still looks good and captures the feel of the entire land.

I'm gonna need some extra shifts this summer...


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

Irish_Mike said:


> If I had to give any criticism, it's that the merchandise isn't my favorite in the Disney parks. But even then, it's still looks good and captures the feel of the entire land.
> 
> I'm gonna need some extra shifts this summer...



I like a lot of the ride specific items more than the general items ... though those baby plushes are pretty cute


----------



## Happycamping1

We are going in October. As of now they still show AK closing at 7:00p. Is it a safe bet that they will extend closing into the evening hours by then? If not, when would people see the bio-luminescent features?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Happycamping1 said:


> We are going in October. As of now they still show AK closing at 7:00p. Is it a safe bet that they will extend closing into the evening hours by then? If not, when would people see the bio-luminescent features?


Yes hours will be extended.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Irish_Mike

TheMaxRebo said:


> I like a lot of the ride specific items more than the general items ... though those baby plushes are pretty cute



I'll agree, which is kind of the exact opposite of how I feel about the rest of DAK merchandise. I enjoy the general trinkets and speciality merchandise (Especially a lot of the stuff in Africa) more than the ride specific items.

Though I definitely want my own banshee.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

Link to personalized Avatar merchandise:

https://twitter.com/InsideTheMagic/status/858370416255041536


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Some examples of the personalized Avatars and the accessories you can purchase for them in Windtraders. <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/VisitPandora?src=hash">#VisitPandora</a> <a href="https://t.co/DwePaSH9hL">pic.twitter.com/DwePaSH9hL</a></p>&mdash; Inside the Magic (@insidethemagic) <a href="https://twitter.com/InsideTheMagic/status/858370416255041536">April 29, 2017</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


The embed from twitter doesn't work with the disboards html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> The embed from twitter doesn't work with the disboards html



thanks - jsut realized so I changed the post to a link to it instead


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> View attachment 234081


My little pony?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My little pony?



well, with 6 legs that would be one creepy My Little Pony 

... looks a bit like a Pokemon to me


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, with 6 legs that would be one creepy My Little Pony
> 
> ... looks a bit like a Pokemon to me


LOL!  Not half as creepy as SOME of the MLP merch out there!!  Was just shopping for a bday gift for a niece who LOVES them.


----------



## rteetz

You can get a Avatar tail.... For 19.99....


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Happycamping1 said:


> We are going in October. As of now they still show AK closing at 7:00p. Is it a safe bet that they will extend closing into the evening hours by then? If not, when would people see the bio-luminescent features?


Granted my dates are in September but they were originally til 7pm. I knew they would extend the hours and currently the time is extended to 9pm. Just keep an eye out for the times and know that they have been for a while now updating times late in terms of what guests would consider (I've seen 1 to 1 1/2 months sometimes even weeks before people's trips the times have been adjusted;can't say that would happen for your trip meaning real late updating of the hours but just as an FYI).


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

This looks amazing.  I can't wait until my trip in Aug.


----------



## CAS239

Looking good. Avoiding any ride videos until I get there May 19th for my preview day.

Looks like it's getting a lot of praise, not surprised one bit. Wonder where all the people are that were saying how Pandora at AK makes no sense, the movie sucked, it'll be a bust, have no interest in it etc lol.

I'm just hoping when I go for the AP preview I'll be able to ride both rides


----------



## Irish_Mike

Can't remember if I've ever seen a kite for sale at Disney, so that's kinda cool?


----------



## rteetz

If anything needs to be updated on the first page please let me know!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CAS239 said:


> Looking good. Avoiding any ride videos until I get there May 19th for my preview day.
> 
> Looks like it's getting a lot of praise, not surprised one bit. *Wonder where all the people are that were saying how Pandora at AK makes no sense, the movie sucked, it'll be a bust, have no interest in it etc lol*.
> 
> I'm just hoping when I go for the AP preview I'll be able to ride both rides



they are still there - lots of comments on twitter like that today... not from anyone actually there mind you, just those commenting from afar


----------



## ashleymrush

This all looks so great! I too am avoiding videos but the pictures look amazing. Craig's tweet about Universal needing to respond makes me even more excited. Both of my boys want the toy that sits on the shoulder. Told my oldest it was $50 and would take half of his spending money. He said he didn't care and was getting a blue one! We go to our local Renaissance Festival every year. I have a feeling that it'll be a hit there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> If anything needs to be updated on the first page please let me know!



Looking good - thanks for all the work Ryan

Only thing I can think of is to mention that there appears to be single rider for FoP and maybe a comment about the intensity of it as I know a lot of people have been wondering about that


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

CAS239 said:


> Wonder where all the people are that were saying how Pandora at AK makes no sense, the movie sucked, *it'll be a bust*, have no interest in it etc lol.


I don't remember anyone saying *this*...  Mostly people saying they did not like or care for the movie but were looking forward to Pandora. I'm still in exactly that same boat.


----------



## murmkc

I will be there Friday, May 12th for a preview if anyone has requests for pics/video/reviews.


----------



## Flossbolna

@rteetz thanks for posting all the pictures and special thanks for posting everything ride related into spoiler tags!! Very much appreciated!!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't remember anyone saying *this*...  Mostly people saying they did not like or care for the movie but were looking forward to Pandora. I'm still in exactly that same boat.


Oh there are still those people and some are still sayings its just okay or not that great on Twitter.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Oh there are still those people and some are still sayings its just okay or not that great on Twitter.


I just don't remember people saying it would be a bust, which was my comment. That THEY didn't care for it, sure. But obviously I'm not reading EVERYTHING on twitter!!

The *overwhelming feedback* that I've seen is many people who didn't like the movie but were still looking forward to what Disney would do with Pandora.


----------



## wilkeliza

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just don't remember people saying it would be a bust, which was my comment. That THEY didn't care for it, sure. But obviously I'm not reading EVERYTHING on twitter!!
> 
> The *overwhelming feedback* that I've seen is many people who didn't like the movie but were still looking forward to what Disney would do with Pandora.



Oh yeah it was easy to ignore but there has been a decently sized vocal group that said this would kill Joe Rohde's career and was a terrible choice for IP and in 5 years they would erase any part of Pandora from the land and just make it a mythical area and stuff like that.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wilkeliza said:


> Oh yeah it was easy to ignore but there has been a decently sized vocal group that said this would kill Joe Rohde's career and was a terrible choice for IP and in 5 years they would erase any part of Pandora from the land and just make it a mythical area and stuff like that.


I think that's a small group. Vocal, but very small as compared to ALL the feedback/thoughts shared.


----------



## wilkeliza

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think that's a small group. Vocal, but very small as compared to ALL the feedback/thoughts shared.



Yeah most of the ones I saw (nor more then 20 so small was probably a good description) were Universal enthusiasts who haven't stepped foot in a Disney park and just wanted to sour the waters.


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> That's why I posted it as a spoiler.


Thank you for that.


----------



## rteetz

Just an FYI the ride through video has been removed from Youtube.


----------



## HairyChest

so based on the feedback so far, is It smart to fp fop or river journey? has anyone said how long fop is?


----------



## Irish_Mike

I gotta say, I really like that Pandora is multileveled - it's not just a flat land where you can see everything the minute you walk in. Really adds to that level of theming.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Just an FYI the ride through video has been removed from Youtube.


It's been reposted with highlights only.


Spoiler: Highlight video


----------



## rteetz

HairyChest said:


> so based on the feedback so far, is It smart to fp fop or river journey? has anyone said how long fop is?


We still don't know which would be better to FP. However Single Rider is an option.


----------



## dina444444

Spoiler: Nav'i Shaman from Na'vi River Journey | Pandora - The World of AVATAR - Video


----------



## rteetz

Spoiler: Shaman AA











Incredible Animatronic. Imagineering did something amazing here.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> We still don't know which would be better to FP. However Single Rider is an option.


I really like the Single Rider aspect and I think it was a good move of Disney to include this on this type of ride. I could totally see if it was too much for me to handle on FoP after going on it once it would potentially give my husband a much quicker way to re-do the ride without me.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just a quick thanks to you, @rteetz for not only posting all of these updates, but many using the spoiler features for those of us trying not to see TOO much!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

not sure if I am the only one *this* interested in the beer in Pandora, but apparently they are brewed by Tarrapin Brewing in Athens Georgia - I am a big fan of theirs so pretty happy with this news:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - if anyone had any specific questions about Pandora:



*The DIS*‏ @TheDIS 3m3 minutes ago
While we are working on photos & video, feel free to ask us #*VisitPandora*

 questions here and we will answer!

1 reply0 retweets0 likes


----------



## cigar95

rteetz said:


> We still don't know which would be better to FP. However Single Rider is an option.


Ryan, one of the key things about single rider will be to find out how much of the queue one will miss by taking single rider. If this queue is as incredible as we've been hearing for weeks, it sounds like something a first-timer (or second, or third) might want to bypass, even if it means a longer wait.   (It's why, for instance, I'll probably never use a FP for Peter Pan - the attraction itself is less interesting than the queue.)


----------



## twebber55

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - if anyone had any specific questions about Pandora:
> 
> 
> 
> *The DIS*‏ @TheDIS 3m3 minutes ago
> While we are working on photos & video, feel free to ask us #*VisitPandora*
> 
> questions here and we will answer!
> 
> 1 reply0 retweets0 likes


whats your thoughts without being too specific on FOP queue and ride?
did you try any dessert like the cheesecake or the lumpia?


----------



## rteetz

cigar95 said:


> Ryan, one of the key things about single rider will be to find out how much of the queue one will miss by taking single rider. If this queue is as incredible as we've been hearing for weeks, it sounds like something a first-timer (or second, or third) might want to bypass, even if it means a longer wait.   (It's why, for instance, I'll probably never use a FP for Peter Pan - the attraction itself is less interesting than the queue.)


True, however many have said the Navi River Journey Queue isn't exactly the best. Most seemed way more impressed with the FoP queue. 

I still have yet to experience the full Peter Pan queue.


----------



## ashleymrush

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if I am the only one *this* interested in the beer in Pandora, but apparently they are brewed by Tarrapin Brewing in Atlanta Georgia - I am a big fan of theirs so pretty happy with this news:



I care about the beer as much as you! I'm looking forward to the Amber.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> We still don't know which would be better to FP. However Single Rider is an option.



If Single Rider is an option for one, I would definitely FP the other.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> True, however many have said the Navi River Journey Queue isn't exactly the best. Most seemed way more impressed with the FoP queue.
> 
> I still have yet to experience the full Peter Pan queue.



That queue is very nicely themed. Worth a trip through.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ashleymrush said:


> I care about the beer as much as you! I'm looking forward to the Amber.



me too!  not sure about the green beer one, but I will be trying the Amber for sure!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

twebber55 said:


> whats your thoughts without being too specific on FOP queue and ride?
> did you try any dessert like the cheesecake or the lumpia?



that was from their twitter feed - so I replied to it with your questions


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

cigar95 said:


> Ryan, one of the key things about single rider will be to find out how much of the queue one will miss by taking single rider. If this queue is as incredible as we've been hearing for weeks, it sounds like something a first-timer (or second, or third) might want to bypass, even if it means a longer wait.   (It's why, for instance, I'll probably never use a FP for Peter Pan - the attraction itself is less interesting than the queue.)


Well I agree with that but having Single Rider line in generally is a good thing for a ride like FoP due to the type of ride it is. It appeases those looking to ride it again with a potentially shorter line. It's a choice at least and to me that's important.

Single Rider lines were amazing the last time I went with my husband in 2011. If the choice was waiting 45-60mins to ride Space Mountain without me orrrrrr him ride it in 10-20 mins yeah we'll take the shorter line regardless of awesome queue or not (given that we have already experienced the queue once).

Choosing to wait longer just in order to see the queue is something that not everyone will actually want to do so having the choice is nice. Now I do agree with experiencing the queue one time.


----------



## dina444444

Spoiler: Na'vi River Journey Queue and Highlights Video


----------



## dina444444

This should answer questions people have been having about FoP. 

https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/858400554443304960


----------



## cigar95

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Choosing to wait longer just in order to see the queue is something that not everyone will actually want to do so having the choice is nice. Now I do agree with experiencing the queue one time.


Oh, absolutely. For some folks, single rider is the way to go. I'll use it myself. But depending on just how good the queue is and what the single rider llne is like, as well as the FP queue, we'll see how often I go through the full queue.


----------



## dina444444

NRJ does not have a drop. 

https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/858400730817998849


----------



## TheMaxRebo

twebber55 said:


> whats your thoughts without being too specific on FOP queue and ride?
> did you try any dessert like the cheesecake or the lumpia?



FYI - their response (I am IAAOT on twitter)

@IAAOT Blueberry dessert was better than the cheesecake and FOP was INCREDIBLE. Queue was detailed and the entire thing was breathtaking.


----------



## rteetz

From the DIS

Blueberry dessert was better than the cheesecake. 

Flight of Passage is incredible, and breathtaking. 

FoP screen is like Soarin but not as rounded, no bad seats. 

Seat is similar to Tron coaster in Shanghai. 

Test seat is out front. 

Ride vehicle is very realistic. 

Less intense than Forbidden Journey. 

No video allowed on FoP. 

Live Pandora entrainment at the drum circle.


----------



## Spridell

Confirmation:

FOP DOES NOT lift off the ground like Soarin.  It is stationary.

The seat moves and that is all

Screen is same size as Soarin but not as curved

This is all from @TheDIS

https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/858391516825473026


----------



## Kindermouse

Any word on how FoP is for the more...erm...rotund guests? Has any one reported being too pooh sized to ride or to be comfortable?


----------



## wilkeliza

Kindermouse said:


> Any word on how FoP is for the more...erm...rotund guests



No size comparisons but Dis crew said absolutely some guests will have issues but there is a test seat outside for those concerned.


----------



## HopperFan

Spridell said:


> Confirmation:
> 
> FOP DOES NOT lift off the ground like Soarin.  It is stationary.
> 
> The seat moves and that is all
> 
> Screen is same size as Soarin but not as curved
> 
> This is all from @TheDIS
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/858391516825473026



I wish I felt like I had an answer but nothing DIS tweeted confirmed what I am wondering.

I don't think anyone thought it was going up like Soarin' - the early interior photos confirmed that.

Guess I'll have to dig for better answers from others who rode today.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

HopperFan said:


> I wish I felt like I had an answer but nothing DIS tweeted confirmed what I am wondering.
> 
> I don't think anyone thought it was going up like Soarin' - the early interior photos confirmed that.
> 
> Guess I'll have to dig for better answers from others who rode today.


What questions do you have?


----------



## Spridell

HopperFan said:


> I wish I felt like I had an answer but nothing DIS tweeted confirmed what I am wondering.
> 
> I don't think anyone thought it was going up like Soarin' - the early interior photos confirmed that.
> 
> Guess I'll have to dig for better answers from others who rode today.




From what DIS said, it sounds like the actual vehicle itself tilts up and down and sideways etc....


----------



## Kindermouse

wilkeliza said:


> No size comparisons but Dis crew said absolutely some guests will have issues but there is a test seat outside for those concerned.



The test vehicle is really only helpful for those who are looking at whether its worth the standby line wait time and less so for those that already wasted a FP on it in the event they arrive and cant ride it-Should anyone of size just not FP FoP?


----------



## wilkeliza

Kindermouse said:


> The test vehicle is really only helpful for those who are looking at whether its worth the standby line wait time and less so for those that already wasted a FP on it in the event they arrive and cant ride it-Should anyone of size just not FP FoP?



I totally understand the frustration. I know as more people go information will come out about size etc. i imagine with CM previews soon will get some more information. I haven't heard of anyone not being able to ride yet (except the 1 CM in a training report).


----------



## twebber55

so reading the ITM article they will be there tonight to see the land lit up
will the dis be there as well?


----------



## HydroGuy

rteetz said:


> What questions do you have?







HopperFan said:


> Yes I saw those but have not seen CONFIRMED answer to the questions ...
> 
> - Does it remain in place?
> - Does it go out, as if in "space"?
> - Is there any danger of a fall?


----------



## CounselorX

I'm sure nobody knows and we'll just have to wait and see how crowd levels are, but just in case I'm wrong - Does anyone know if the extra magic hours will extend past July 4th? We'll be there 9/5 - 9/19.


----------



## Spridell

HydroGuy said:


>




From everything I have read:

-yes
-no
-no (you are in there pretty good)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> From the DIS
> 
> Blueberry dessert was better than the cheesecake.
> 
> Flight of Passage is incredible, and breathtaking.
> 
> FoP screen is like Soarin but not as rounded, no bad seats.
> 
> Seat is similar to Tron coaster in Shanghai.
> 
> Test seat is out front.
> 
> Ride vehicle is very realistic.
> 
> Less intense than Forbidden Journey.
> 
> No video allowed on FoP.
> 
> Live Pandora entrainment at the drum circle.



Just to add, the response I got in asking how the food/beers were:

@IAAOT Surprisingly delicious and unique.


----------



## rteetz

HydroGuy said:


>


The seat moves. The actual platform doesn't move into the projection areas like Soarin. No Fall worry, can't see why there would be one in the first place.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just to add, the response I got in asking how the food/beers were:
> 
> @IAAOT Surprisingly delicious and unique.


They never answered my question


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Kindermouse said:


> The test vehicle is really only helpful for those who are looking at whether its worth the standby line wait time and less so for those that already wasted a FP on it in the event they arrive and cant ride it-Should anyone of size just not FP FoP?



I guess if you are worried, knowing there is a single rider for FoP and you can only FP one might be safer to FP the river ride


----------



## rteetz

twebber55 said:


> so reading the ITM article they will be there tonight to see the land lit up
> will the dis be there as well?


Yes


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They never answered my question



You can yell at them about this at the party


----------



## Goofy DVC

Rteetz, as always thanks for the updates. You do one hell of good job!
Your work is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Spridell

ITM just posted an amazing video of the que for FOP






With Disney putting so much detail into this que I think they knew from the beginning how popular this ride was going to be and how long the wait might be for some.

At least there is so much to see while we wait to get on the ride.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Goofy DVC said:


> Rteetz, as always thanks for the updates. You do one hell of good job!
> Your work is greatly appreciated.



Fully agree!  Has been a fun day!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spridell said:


> ITM just posted an amazing video of the que for FOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Disney putting so much detail into this que I think they knew from the beginning how popular this ride was going to be and how long the wait might be for some.
> 
> At least there is so much to see while we wait to get on the ride.



*will not watch, will not watch, will not watch*


Related question though - do we know how much of the queue process the FP and/or single rider go through vs standby?


----------



## DisneyPigFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if I am the only one *this* interested in the beer in Pandora, but apparently they are brewed by Tarrapin Brewing in Atlanta Georgia - I am a big fan of theirs so pretty happy with this news:


Athens, not Atlanta.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyPigFan said:


> Athens, not Atlanta.



Duh, total brain fart - and I've been to the brewery!  (Great place btw - weird rules in GA thought go that you can't buy samples and instead they sell you a glass that comes with tickets good for samples)


----------



## jpeden

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if I am the only one *this* interested in the beer in Pandora, but apparently they are brewed by Tarrapin Brewing in Athens Georgia - I am a big fan of theirs so pretty happy with this news:





DisneyPigFan said:


> Athens, not Atlanta.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Duh, total brain fart - and I've been to the brewery!  (Great place btw - weird rules in GA thought go that you can't buy samples and instead they sell you a glass that comes with tickets good for samples)



I was about to say the same thing as I live in Athens lol. I wonder if they'll have this at the brewery or if it will be a Disney exclusive. I'll be sure to make my way out there and ask about it no doubt! 

Also, GA has slightly changed the "tour" model. There still is no direct sales but it's getting better.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Great updates - thanks to everyone!


----------



## Juliet0778

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Only the booze is appealing to me... ...


I think it all looks good.  Awesome to see different stuff in the parks.


----------



## rteetz

Got my answer! Flight of Passage is 5ish minutes. There is a lot to look at so there it doesn't feel short and has repeatability.


----------



## Juliet0778

Atilley said:


> That's why I was wondering. It's cute and I like it but not sure I want to spend that much on it. Hoping I will get to see it in action a bit more before we go May 22.


Agreed!!  Except we're going in June.


----------



## DisneyPigFan

jpeden said:


> I was about to say the same thing as I live in Athens lol. I wonder if they'll have this at the brewery or if it will be a Disney exclusive. I'll be sure to make my way out there and ask about it no doubt!
> 
> Also, GA has slightly changed the "tour" model. There still is no direct sales but it's getting better.



I'm in Atlanta.  I actually like the current weird model -- pay $12-15 or whatever for a "tour" and you usually get a glass you can keep and 6 drink tickets.  I prefer that to say, individually buying drinks.  They already changed the laws so you can buy beer to take home, you just can't buy beer to drink there.  And I believe that a new law might go into effect as early as September that would completely do away with the "tour."  But then how would going to a brewery be any different from just going to a bar then?  The whole thing with the drink tickets or tokens is part of the experience.

Anyway, Pandora looks great!  And so does the green terrapin beer there.  I may have to take a trip in 2018 after all...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jpeden said:


> I was about to say the same thing as I live in Athens lol. I wonder if they'll have this at the brewery or if it will be a Disney exclusive. I'll be sure to make my way out there and ask about it no doubt!
> 
> Also, GA has slightly changed the "tour" model. There still is no direct sales but it's getting better.



Last year we drove down to WDW from new you, makeing a few stops each way, and Athens was one of the stops.  We loved Terrapin - loved the outside area especially.

They did limit how much I could buy to take home (said 2 6-packs per person) so I had to buy stuff, bring it out and then go back in to buy more


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyPigFan said:


> I'm in Atlanta.  I actually like the current weird model -- pay $12-15 or whatever for a "tour" and you usually get a glass you can keep and 6 drink tickets.  I prefer that to say, individually buying drinks.  They already changed the laws so you can buy beer to take home, you just can't buy beer to drink there.  And I believe that a new law might go into effect as early as September that would completely do away with the "tour."  But then how would going to a brewery be any different from just going to a bar then?  The whole thing with the drink tickets or tokens is part of the experience.
> 
> Anyway, Pandora looks great!  And so does the green terrapin beer there.  I may have to take a trip in 2018 after all...



It worked fine - just seemed a bit odd to someone from out of state 

Our local brewery used to have free tasting but moved to a bigger location and now you have to buy tokens so, like you said, not really that different - plus we got some neat glasses from our trip to Terrapin


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Juliet0778 said:


> I think it all looks good.  Awesome to see different stuff in the parks.


I'm all for different!! We are a family of very adventurous eaters. These items just don't appeal, that's all. Subjective! We'll stick with our TH and Tiffins ADRs for our upcoming AK visits.


----------



## BigRed98

First of I just want to say great job to rteetz and everyone who has been posting pictures and answering everyone questions. From what everyone is saying about Pandora I am more than excited and I can't wait to go. As long as Disney is able to maintain the land, this will be a homerun for Disney!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm all for different!! We are a family of very adventurous eaters. These items just don't appeal, that's all. Subjective! We'll stick with our TH and Tiffins ADRs for our upcoming AK visits.



If you like a bit different I recommend the Skipper's canteen if you haven't tried there yet


----------



## SG131

I see that there are glasses to wear on FoP. I'm wondering if they fit ok over top of regular glasses? I won't be able to see a thing if I can't keep my other glasses on too.


----------



## AngiTN

SG131 said:


> I see that there are glasses to wear on FoP. I'm wondering if they fit ok over top of regular glasses? I won't be able to see a thing if I can't keep my other glasses on too.


I haven't seen a pair of 3D glasses yet that didn't fit over the top of regular glasses (I wear them too)


----------



## Juliet0778

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm all for different!! We are a family of very adventurous eaters. These items just don't appeal, that's all. Subjective! We'll stick with our TH and Tiffins ADRs for our upcoming AK visits.


Oh, for sure. We loved Tusker House ladt visit.  We're doing Jiko and Sanaa for dinners ourselves, but we usually grab quick serve for lunch, so it's nice to see something besides burgers and chicken strips.


----------



## PuppyJonathan

Please oh please let it soft open the week of the 17th of may!!!!!!


----------



## tstidm1

This actually lives up to the hype. The question is whether enough people like this to create wild fire where 2018 it gets popular. Most people have decided their 2017 trips at this point. Maybe, this gets people in for Food and Wine or Christmas time. It is making me think about doing a trip at my 40th Birthday in March, 2018.


----------



## CAS239

PuppyJonathan said:


> Please oh please let it soft open the week of the 17th of may!!!!!!



There are dvc and AP previews that week


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - The DIS is still looking for Pandora questions on their Twitter ... anything else you want to know?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - The DIS is still looking for Pandora questions on their Twitter ... anything else you want to know?


Cost of avatar me mini avatars.


----------



## runwad

All of this today has definitely got me excited for our trip next month!!


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Cost of avatar me mini avatars.


 
I believe there $75, $25 more than banshees


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Cost of avatar me mini avatars.



I asked them that on twitter

Also asked which of the twins rides they would recommend getting the one FP for


----------



## ShyMiss

Thanks for all this great info!!! I am one of the "no spoilers" when it comes to ride videos, but still curious to read about the details. I am a ride chicken but think I am going to have to try FOP and I'm happy to read "no drop" for NRJ. Too bad my brief July trip only includes one day at AK but so excited!


----------



## Debbru

Does anyone know if FOP has a chicken exit, so DH can experience the que but not ride the banshee.


----------



## mesaboy2

Debbru said:


> Does anyone know if FOP has a chicken exit, so DH can experience the que but not ride the banshee.



*Every* ride has some kind of chicken exit.


----------



## DisUniversal

rteetz said:


> *Teleclashter*
> You know I love my @UniversalORL but they have to respond fast and hard to #VisitPandora or they are in trouble.
> Apr 29, 2017, 10:47 AM


I'd be surprised if they're concerned about Pandora and am certain they could do nothing in response and be in no "trouble" whatsoever. Now the Star Wars area...that is likely to be a completely different story.


----------



## HairyChest

so your feet dont hang correct?
how is the 3D?
does the single rider line skip beautiful parts of the queue?
do either of the rides make you want to re-ride over and over?
did the length o the rides suffice or did they seem short?
If you could only go during the day or night, which would you pick? 
Would you rather watch Rivers of Light or just stand in Pandora?  (lol)
Does the land or rides have disctinct smells? (like mainstreet or the pirates ride)

that's all I can think of for now.  Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

HairyChest said:


> so your feet dont hang correct?
> how is the 3D?
> does the single rider line skip beautiful parts of the queue?
> do either of the rides make you want to re-ride over and over?
> did the length o the rides suffice or did they seem short?
> If you could only go during the day or night, which would you pick?
> Would you rather watch Rivers of Light or just stand in Pandora?  (lol)
> Does the land or rides have disctinct smells? (like mainstreet or the pirates ride)
> 
> that's all I can think of for now.  Thanks!


No hanging feet. 
FoP is very repeatable.


----------



## Felicis

Have read the copious amount of pages from my last read, and I have to say that I am really, really excited about both rides, theming and merchandise! I am a fan of the movie, have already done a rewatch as part of our family prep for DW, but didn't expect to be this excited about the area!


----------



## Irish_Mike

A look at some of the bioluminescence of Pandora from the DIS twitter:



Spoiler



Our first look at some of the bioluminescence. Nothing is 100% complete. #VisitPandora


----------



## Monkida

Thank you to everyone who has kept us updated and worked with Twitter users to answer questions. Thank you also for the spoiler links - I learned so much today. I really appreciate everyone's efforts. This has helped me personally manage my ride anxiety and see that I CAN try both the rides in Pandora. I'm so excited!


----------



## rteetz

Looks like the bioluminescence is not 100% complete yet. No worries considering they still have some time.


----------



## PuppyJonathan

CAS239 said:


> There are dvc and AP previews that week


I thought that was only during certain times. Still hoping.

From all the videos everything looks incredible so far


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Irish_Mike said:


> A look at some of the bioluminescence of Pandora from the DIS twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Our first look at some of the bioluminescence. Nothing is 100% complete. #VisitPandora


Even if not fully complete it looks amazing! Seems to be this will be a great place to just wander about at night.


----------



## munari

Everything looks incredible! I'm not really a fan of Avatar, but I'm still super excited to check all of this out now thanks to these sneak peeks.


----------



## Katrina Y

How long is the NRJ ride?


----------



## rteetz

Katrina Y said:


> How long is the NRJ ride?


5 Minutes


----------



## rteetz

Spoiler: Pandora Videos


----------



## wilkeliza

PuppyJonathan said:


> I thought that was only during certain times. Still hoping.
> 
> From all the videos everything looks incredible so far



I believe DVC and AP go until park close most days. I know my slot is 3-5 and don't think it is the last of the day. I think there was a 6-8 because they were taking an hour between groups.


----------



## Atilley

wilkeliza said:


> I believe DVC and AP go until park close most days. I know my slot is 3-5 and don't think it is the last of the day. I think there was a 6-8 because they were taking an hour between groups.



There is an AP slot 6-8. That's my time slot on the 22nd. Is it the 22nd yet?


----------



## beesly

Here's a twitter report that I don't think was meant to sound so negative at the end.


----------



## Atilley

beesly said:


> Here's a twitter report that I don't think was meant to sound so negative at the end.
> View attachment 234205


----------



## cdnusagurl

The river ride still looks boring to me, however the Flight of Passage looks absolutely amazing! The queue and preshow made me giddy, so I can only imagine how awesome that ride will be. I'm also happy that they went with the individual ride vehicles.


----------



## rteetz

It appears the DIS's own Craig Williams got to have a little interactions with Jon Landau and the Bioluminescent plants of Pandora.


----------



## cdnusagurl

DisUniversal said:


> I'd be surprised if they're concerned about Pandora and am certain they could do nothing in response and be in no "trouble" whatsoever. Now the Star Wars area...that is likely to be a completely different story.



I agree. Anyway they have Volcano Bay coming this summer so I doubt they are shaking in their boots. That and a new hotel in 2018 that is supposed to be even cheaper than Cabana Bay which is already a bargain. Now Star Wars may make them come up with something new, but something tells me Universal already has something on their books that they haven't announced yet.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> It appears the DIS's own Craig Williams got to have a little interactions with Jon Landau and the Bioluminescent plants of Pandora.



Awesome! Any tweets of them talking or anything??


----------



## AngiTN

I want to shout out to the folks that used the Spoiler tags for the videos, etc. Those of us trying to catch tidbits but no details and most importantly, no videos, appreciate it. I am doing my best to scan the thread but not learn TOO much. I gather there was really no further discussion on a size issue for FoP? Did anyone report yesterday that they were unable to ride due to size? I know there is a test vehicle, etc but mostly curious more than anything.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Does anyone know if FOP has wind blowing in your face like soarin??? I heard it's like star tours and soarin...can't do star tour but can do soarin....


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if anyone has seen or posted this. From John (Fat Panda)
"also hear I need to lose weight fast to get on the banshee. I'm never eating ever again"
It looks like he didn't go to the preview but everyone knows everyone in the blog/fansite community so I'm sure they talked about it

I am also trying not to look at any additional info until the preview on Thursday so I haven't been keeping up with this thread


----------



## Spridell

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Does anyone know if FOP has wind blowing in your face like soarin??? I heard it's like star tours and soarin...can't do star tour but can do soarin....




Yes I read one of the reviews and they said there is wind blowing at times.  Also said he was prone to motion sickness and he didnt have a problem with it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I know a lot of people have been asking which ride to FP.  I did tweet that question to the DIS but haven't heard back yet.

I did see this one exchange with Corey on twitter .... not sure if it was just in jest though

Question: Does this (Pandora) make Animal Kingdom a full day park now?

Corey: It does when you factor in how long you will be in line for Flight of Passage​


----------



## Harry Wallace

Do you think that I should get an FP during regular hours for FoP or use standby during Extra EMH at like 12:30a??


----------



## Spridell

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know a lot of people have been asking which ride to FP.  I did tweet that question to the DIS but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> I did see this one exchange with Corey on twitter .... not sure if it was just in jest though
> 
> Question: Does this (Pandora) make Animal Kingdom a full day park now?
> 
> Corey: It does when you factor in how long you will be in line for Flight of Passage​




Thats why Disney made the que so detailed.  They know how long you will be waiting in line


----------



## CAS239

Harry Wallace said:


> Do you think that I should get an FP during regular hours for FoP or use standby during Extra EMH at like 12:30a??



I would get a FP. I'd still anticipate long lines during EMH as that's going to be the only part of the park open and there's just those two rides


----------



## CAS239

PuppyJonathan said:


> I thought that was only during certain times. Still hoping.
> 
> From all the videos everything looks incredible so far



There's different time slots. I'm there on the 19th from 6-8pm. I believe the time slots are 6-8, 3-5, 12-2


----------



## HubbDave

JL said Pandora brought her to tears


----------



## AngiTN

I hope these glowing reviews are putting to bed SOME of the arguments that building an Avatar based land has been a waste of time and space. I've said all along that #1, it's not Avatar, it's Pandora, slight but significant difference. And #2, it's not WHAT it's based on but how well it's done. As long as it's done well, it's going to be popular.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Harry Wallace said:


> Do you think that I should get an FP during regular hours for FoP or use standby during Extra EMH at like 12:30a??



my plan is to do both - I got a FP for FOP for the afternoon but then hoping to get on stanby again during the extra EMH ... then just planning to do the river ride standby at some point in the evening and/or extra hours


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngiTN said:


> I hope these glowing reviews are putting to bed SOME of the arguments that building an Avatar based land has been a waste of time and space. I've said all along that #1, it's not Avatar, it's Pandora, slight but significant difference. And #2, it's not WHAT it's based on but how well it's done. As long as it's done well, it's going to be popular.



I think it is ok to question why did Disney choose this property, vs others vs just building an IP independent area/Beastly Kingdom

but to suggest that because it is based on Avatar it would be terrible just doesn't make sense - a bunch of attractions are based on movies a lot of people haven't seen (Splash Mountain) and are still good attractions and some attractions that people don't like are based on a movie people do (Stitch)


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> Awesome! Any tweets of them talking or anything??


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Does anyone know if FOP has wind blowing in your face like soarin??? I heard it's like star tours and soarin...can't do star tour but can do soarin....


This is more intense than Soarin. It is also 3D.


----------



## Tonyz

HubbDave said:


> JL said Pandora brought her to tears



Was that on Facebook?


----------



## HubbDave

Tonyz said:


> Was that on Facebook?


Yup


----------



## PuppyJonathan

CAS239 said:


> There's different time slots. I'm there on the 19th from 6-8pm. I believe the time slots are 6-8, 3-5, 12-2


I'm hoping for softs in between. I have dinner reservations at like 7:30 in Disney springs the day I go to animal kingdom, and even though I had not checked the hours yet I hope they don't soft open after 8 because I'll miss that. We won't know until closer though

Watching the videos, I know you load on a pad but do those seats move out? And even though I think they do they move out into that banshee that was leaked back in february right? Hard to tell from the videos


----------



## DaisyJ

CAS239 said:


> Looking good. Avoiding any ride videos until I get there May 19th for my preview day.
> 
> Looks like it's getting a lot of praise, not surprised one bit. Wonder where all the people are that were saying how Pandora at AK makes no sense, the movie sucked, it'll be a bust, have no interest in it etc lol.
> 
> I'm just hoping when I go for the AP preview I'll be able to ride both rides


Still here and still have no interest in it. It has only been open a few hours to people who are compensated to write positive things about it. Keep that in mind.


----------



## DisUniversal

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is ok to question why did Disney choose this property, vs others vs just building an IP independent area/Beastly Kingdom
> 
> but to suggest that because it is based on Avatar it would be terrible just doesn't make sense - a bunch of attractions are based on movies a lot of people haven't seen (Splash Mountain) and are still good attractions and some attractions that people don't like are based on a movie people do (Stitch)


This. Some of the best attractions at Disney aren't based on any IP at all....Haunted Mansion, Pirates of the Caribbean, Space Mountain, Expedition Everest, etc... and others are based on IP Disney owns.  Sort of odd that they felt the need to seek an 'outside IP' to latch on to when they are perfectly capable of creating amazing things on their own.  This move sort of ties their fortunes to a movie franchise which hasn't even proven itself to be a franchise. I think they should have just taken the Beastly Kingdom concept and gone with it.


----------



## Atilley

DaisyJ said:


> Still here and still have no interest in it. It has only been open a few hours to people who are compensated to write positive things about it. Keep that in mind.



I don't think the Dis is compensated to write positive things. To me they tend to be honest about there opinions. If they don't like something they say so.


----------



## disney1474

DisUniversal said:


> This. Some of the best attractions at Disney aren't based on any IP at all....Haunted Mansion, Pirates of the Caribbean, Space Mountain, Expedition Everest, etc... and others are based on IP Disney owns.  Sort of odd that they felt the need to seek an 'outside IP' to latch on to when they are perfectly capable of creating amazing things on their own.  This move sort of ties their fortunes to a movie franchise which hasn't even proven itself to be a franchise. I think they should have just taken the Beastly Kingdom concept and gone with it.


I disagree.  In my eyes, they took Pandora out of the movie.  People don't have to like or even watch the movie to enjoy this land.  That's the beauty behind this.


----------



## rteetz

PuppyJonathan said:


> I'm hoping for softs in between. I have dinner reservations at like 7:30 in Disney springs the day I go to animal kingdom, and even though I had not checked the hours yet I hope they don't soft open after 8 because I'll miss that. We won't know until closer though
> 
> Watching the videos, I know you load on a pad but do those seats move out? And even though I think they do they move out into that banshee that was leaked back in february right? Hard to tell from the videos


No the seats don't move out like Soarin.


----------



## rteetz

DaisyJ said:


> Still here and still have no interest in it. It has only been open a few hours to people who are compensated to write positive things about it. Keep that in mind.


Craig from the Dis is a big time universal lover and highly critical of Disney. He said universal will have to respond to this. He said flight of passage is a 10/10.


----------



## CAS239

PuppyJonathan said:


> I'm hoping for softs in between. I have dinner reservations at like 7:30 in Disney springs the day I go to animal kingdom, and even though I had not checked the hours yet I hope they don't soft open after 8 because I'll miss that. We won't know until closer though
> 
> Watching the videos, I know you load on a pad but do those seats move out? And even though I think they do they move out into that banshee that was leaked back in february right? Hard to tell from the videos



When will you be there? Sorry if you posted a few pages back and I don't recall.

The AP previews are May 13th-22nd. If you're there during that time frame then I'd say your best shot would be being around Pandora prior to noon time when the preview slots start. I'd say there's nearly zero chance they'll let anyone in within the 1 hour break in between slots. I'm guessing their using that 1 hour inbetween to get everyone cleared out for the next group coming in.

You never know..but like I said, if they do then early morning is likely the best bet if your trip is in between those dates


----------



## rteetz

DisUniversal said:


> This. Some of the best attractions at Disney aren't based on any IP at all....Haunted Mansion, Pirates of the Caribbean, Space Mountain, Expedition Everest, etc... and others are based on IP Disney owns.  Sort of odd that they felt the need to seek an 'outside IP' to latch on to when they are perfectly capable of creating amazing things on their own.  This move sort of ties their fortunes to a movie franchise which hasn't even proven itself to be a franchise. I think they should have just taken the Beastly Kingdom concept and gone with it.


Beastly Kingdom was a concept for when AK was built. It was cut because of budget concerns. Disney was not looking at beastly Kingdom vs. Avatar. Going with avatar was a move trying to compete with Potter. Sure the franchise hasn't been proven yet but that doesn't mean it can't be.


----------



## CAS239

Universal has Volcano Bay as being brand new, adding/expanding hotels, and will be coming out with the Fast and Furious ride. I don't see what more they're going to announce or come out with anytime soon


----------



## rteetz

disney1474 said:


> I disagree.  In my eyes, they took Pandora out of the movie.  People don't have to like or even watch the movie to enjoy this land.  That's the beauty behind this.


Exactly, that's the beauty of this land. It has no bearing on the movie whatsoever.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Exactly, that's the beauty of this land. It has no bearing on the movie whatsoever.


Truthfully, if it or the rides were a rehash of the story of Avatar, we'd probably skip it. Truly. Disliked the move that much. But we are all excited about Pandora. Not as much as if it was based on IP we LOVE (ummm... Star Wars!!), but excited just because Disney Imagineering does great things.

ETA: And while IP is not the be all and end all, I would still expect much more excitement and higher crowd levels around the opening of SW land.  IP isn't everything, but it certainly matters (hi, Harry Potter...)...


----------



## Spoisal

rteetz said:


> No the seats don't move out like Soarin.



Does anyone else find this completely disappointing?  I'm going to stay positive, but I can't stand Star Tours - I find it so boring.  I hope this doesn't compare to that ride in any way.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Craig from the Dis is a big time universal lover and highly critical of Disney. He said universal will have to respond to this. He said flight of passage is a 10/10.


I agree. For Craig to have had a positive reaction such that he did (especially if one had been watching the WDW and Universal Podcasts over the last few months where Pandora talk happened more since it was getting so close to opening) tells me even some skeptics can be amazed by Pandora.


----------



## bluecastle

I usually don't like spoilers, but having a bad back, I was curious to see if I could handle FoP so I watched the video. I think if the chair doesn't move too much, like Dinosaur, I can do this! I will wait to read more detailed reviews. 
I am wondering how much of that beautiful detail in the queues of both rides would be missed by doing FP and single rider. I am thinking that part of my plan will have to include stand-by for both at least one time. Will be anxiously waiting for reviews!! This area looks incredible, and I don't care what it's based on!


----------



## rteetz

Spoisal said:


> Does anyone else find this completely disappointing?  I'm going to stay positive, but I can't stand Star Tours - I find it so boring.  I hope this doesn't compare to that ride in any way.


This is different than star tours.


----------



## DisUniversal

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I agree. For Craig to have had a positive reaction such that he did (especially if one had been watching the WDW and Universal Podcasts over the last few months where Pandora talk happened more since it was getting so close to opening) tells me even some skeptics can be amazed by Pandora.


Will have to go see it for myself, but I tend to agree that even skeptics can be amazed by Pandora. The part that seems a bit silly...at least to me, is thinking that Universal will have to respond to it.  If anything, this is just Disney finally doing some long overdue catching up with what their competitor up the road has been doing for the past decade.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

DisUniversal said:


> Will have to go see it for myself, but I tend to agree that even skeptics can be amazed by Pandora. The part that seems a bit silly...at least to me, is thinking that Universal will have to respond to it.  If anything, this is just Disney finally doing some long overdue catching up with what their competitor up the road has been doing for the past decade.


I agree to a point but both parks basically bounce off each other. Harry Potter is what re-invented Universal really in the eyes of fans as it was sorta slowing down. Harry Potter (Hogsmeade) has been around since June 2010 (opening) and Harry Potter (Diagon Alley) has been around since July 2014 (opening). Now granted Diagon Alley is still under 3 years old though Hogsmeade is near 7 years old but as far as another world-building part of their park the next thing I believe on Universal's schedule is Mario related but the only information as far as opening date we've got is 2020 for the one located in Japan....which means it's probably still a while away from coming to Hollywood and Orlando--it is still supposed to come here to the U.S. but no actual date has been announced. That means that while Universal may still have rides opening up in the coming years it's not on the scale at this time with opening a new land and in the sense of world-building like Pandora is right now. I'm super excited for Mario but it's still years away at this point.


----------



## rteetz

DisUniversal said:


> Will have to go see it for myself, but I tend to agree that even skeptics can be amazed by Pandora. The part that seems a bit silly...at least to me, is thinking that Universal will have to respond to it.  If anything, this is just Disney finally doing some long overdue catching up with what their competitor up the road has been doing for the past decade.


Catching up? Universal hasn't last Disney in attendance yet. Sure immersive theming is something universal has done really well but I don't know if it's catching up.

Anyways I'll end that there as this thread shouldn't be a universal vs. Disney fight. Nor should we talk about how the medias opinions aren't valid in this thread. This thread is for Pandora info.


----------



## DisUniversal

rteetz said:


> Catching up? Universal hasn't last Disney in attendance yet. Sure immersive theming is something universal has done really well but I don't know if it's catching up.


True. I'm not sure Universal will ever match Disney's attendance numbers...at least not in my lifetime, however growth is what companies tend to pay the most attention to and that's where Disney had some catching up to do. As for immersive theming, they're both doing it extremely well and not sure that either has to play catch up to the other in that department.


----------



## HubbDave

I'm sure it is in this thread somewhere...any rumors on ride capacity for each ride?


----------



## CarolynFH

Re soft openings before/between AP previews:



CAS239 said:


> When will you be there? Sorry if you posted a few pages back and I don't recall.
> 
> The AP previews are May 13th-22nd. If you're there during that time frame then I'd say your best shot would be being around Pandora prior to noon time when the preview slots start. I'd say there's nearly zero chance they'll let anyone in within the 1 hour break in between slots. I'm guessing their using that 1 hour inbetween to get everyone cleared out for the next group coming in.
> 
> You never know..but like I said, if they do then early morning is likely the best bet if your trip is in between those dates



DVC previews are 9-11 on the same days as the AP previews.  So Pandora is probably booked up until 8 PM, and soft openings (if any) would have to be later than that.


----------



## rteetz

HubbDave said:


> I'm sure it is in this thread somewhere...any rumors on ride capacity for each ride?


I'll do some calculations when I get a chance.


----------



## shawy1269

What time does the parking lot open? I will be attempting tomride both rides standby on 5/28 since I couldn't get a FP. I'm sure it's posted somewhere, but couldn't find via search. Thanks!


----------



## CAS239

shawy1269 said:


> What time does the parking lot open? I will be attempting tomride both rides standby on 5/28 since I couldn't get a FP. I'm sure it's posted somewhere, but couldn't find via search. Thanks!



The parking lots technically don't close. You could show up at 2am if you wanted to


----------



## PuppyJonathan

rteetz said:


> No the seats don't move out like Soarin.


Oh, then for some reason I can't see it being intense if it doesn't move


CAS239 said:


> When will you be there? Sorry if you posted a few pages back and I don't recall.
> 
> The AP previews are May 13th-22nd. If you're there during that time frame then I'd say your best shot would be being around Pandora prior to noon time when the preview slots start. I'd say there's nearly zero chance they'll let anyone in within the 1 hour break in between slots. I'm guessing their using that 1 hour inbetween to get everyone cleared out for the next group coming in.
> 
> You never know..but like I said, if they do then early morning is likely the best bet if your trip is in between those dates


May 17th I believe is the day we have scheduled, I'll ask my family about early arrival and I'll be stalking this page to see if it's opened in the morning any day before


----------



## Tonyz

Was Pete part of the media event? I am really interested in what he thinks.  I think he's gonna love it.


----------



## HopperFan

PuppyJonathan said:


> I'm hoping for softs in between. I have dinner reservations at like 7:30 in Disney springs the day I go to animal kingdom, and even though I had not checked the hours yet I hope they don't soft open after 8 because I'll miss that. We won't know until closer though
> 
> Watching the videos, I know you load on a pad but do those seats move out? And even though I think they do they move out into that banshee that was leaked back in february right? Hard to tell from the videos





CAS239 said:


> When will you be there? Sorry if you posted a few pages back and I don't recall.
> 
> *The AP previews are May 13th-22nd. If you're there during that time frame then I'd say your best shot would be being around Pandora prior to noon time when the preview slots start. I'd say there's nearly zero chance they'll let anyone in within the 1 hour break in between slots. I'm guessing their using that 1 hour in between to get everyone cleared out for the next group coming in.*
> 
> You never know..but like I said, if they do then early morning is likely the best bet if your trip is in between those dates



^ THIS.   Pretty sure on these time slots:  DVC 9-11 am, AP 12-2 pm, 3-5 pm and 6-8 pm.   I agree the the one hour gap is to clear the land and be ready for next group.  I just don't see them adding on to the days where previews are set.  Maybe the few days between this and official opening other than media day.



HubbDave said:


> I'm sure it is in this thread somewhere...any rumors on ride capacity for each ride?



Looks like less than Soarin'.  Either minimally less or substantially less depending on if there are 3 or 4 floors per theater.  I've only seen 3 in photos released.


----------



## rteetz

PuppyJonathan said:


> Oh, then for some reason I can't see it being intense if it doesn't move
> 
> May 17th I believe is the day we have scheduled, I'll ask my family about early arrival and I'll be stalking this page to see if it's opened in the morning any day before


Oh it moves. There just isn't much to compare it too. Craig from the Dis said more intense than Soarin, less intense than forbidden journey.


----------



## HydroGuy

DisUniversal said:


> This. Some of the best attractions at Disney aren't based on any IP at all....Haunted Mansion, Pirates of the Caribbean, Space Mountain, Expedition Everest, etc... and others are based on IP Disney owns.  Sort of odd that they felt the need to seek an 'outside IP' to latch on to when they are perfectly capable of creating amazing things on their own.  This move sort of ties their fortunes to a movie franchise which hasn't even proven itself to be a franchise. I think they should have just taken the Beastly Kingdom concept and gone with it.



I think Disney has a healthy mix. My favorite ride at DLR is Indiana Jones (well, second fave after DL's POTC). IJA was similar to Avatar - and outside IP. 

At WDW RnR is my favorite after EE. RnR is of course based on outside IP. 

Tower of Terror? A perfectly themed ride based on outside IP too. 

What about Star Tours? Yes, it is Disney IP now but for most of it's life at DHS and DL it was not. 

I think Pandora is an excellent move for Disney and right when interest starts to wane Avatar 2 will come out and then Avatar 3-5 and AK will get boosted over and over.


----------



## PuppyJonathan

rteetz said:


> Oh it moves. There just isn't much to compare it too. Craig from the Dis said more intense than Soarin, less intense than forbidden journey.


Like whenever you said that I was like huh, I thought I had this ride all figured out. Now I'm confused how the motion works and if it really is vr. So I take it that leaked image from wdwnt of the banshee was fake?


----------



## rteetz

PuppyJonathan said:


> Like whenever you said that I was like huh, I thought I had this ride all figured out. Now I'm confused how the motion works and if it really is vr. So I take it that leaked image from wdwnt of the banshee was fake?


No VR. That leaked image was likely early on inside the projection some at Imagineering.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tonyz said:


> Was Pete part of the media event? I am really interested in what he thinks.  I think he's gonna love it.



I don't think so - only saw Craig and Corey 

I think he got one of the AP preview shots though if I recall correctly


----------



## PuppyJonathan

rteetz said:


> No VR. That leaked image was likely early on inside the projection some at Imagineering.


I'll wait for more footage to see the motion of it. I think what your saying is Shanghai tron seats on jimmy fallons platform. Although with every day I'm losing goes for softs . What's sad is there totally ready, they're just waiting for volcano bay to compete


----------



## rteetz

PuppyJonathan said:


> I'll wait for more footage to see the motion of it. I think what your saying is Shanghai tron seats on jimmy fallons platform. Although with every day I'm losing goes for softs . What's sad is there totally ready, they're just waiting for volcano bay to compete


You won't see video of the ride. They make you store everything away. 

Yeah volcano Bay is looking a ways away.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think so - only saw Craig and Corey
> 
> I think he got one of the AP preview shots though if I recall correctly


Yep!


----------



## PuppyJonathan

rteetz said:


> You won't see video of the ride. They make you store everything away.
> 
> Yeah volcano Bay is looking a ways away.


Part of me thinks it won't be ready, even though all it needs is landscaping. Everything recently has been a month early. Although when I'm there it's soft opening, I was only able to tell because they asked if I wanted to upgrade my ticket to a 3-park one day


----------



## wilkeliza

PuppyJonathan said:


> I'll wait for more footage to see the motion of it. I think what your saying is Shanghai tron seats on jimmy fallons platform. Although with every day I'm losing goes for softs . What's sad is there totally ready, they're just waiting for volcano bay to compete



Not totally ready actually. Yes rides and food are working but the bioluminescent isn't. I get being bummed that you'll probably miss it but they definitly aren't just holding on for volcano bay. Sure it is apart of it but Disney wouldn't hold a project just to open at the same time as uniservsal. They are close enough now that both will feed off each other in press with out having to be the same day.


----------



## PuppyJonathan

wilkeliza said:


> Not totally ready actually. Yes rides and food are working but the bioluminescent isn't. I get being bummed that you'll probably miss it but they definitly aren't just holding on for volcano bay. Sure it is apart of it but Disney wouldn't hold a project just to open at the same time as uniservsal. They are close enough now that both will feed off each other in press with out having to be the same day.


To make it even worse I just found out my best friends JUST scheduled for after opening so they'll get to see it


----------



## preemiemama

HopperFan said:


> ^ THIS.   Pretty sure on these time slots:  DVC 9-11 am, AP 12-2 pm, 3-5 pm and 6-8 pm.   I agree the the one hour gap is to clear the land and be ready for next group.  I just don't see them adding on to the days where previews are set.  Maybe the few days between this and official opening other than media day.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like less than Soarin'.  Either minimally less or substantially less depending on if there are 3 or 4 floors per theater.  I've only seen 3 in photos released.



One of the twitter feed comments said: "Yes. There are 4 sections total. 2 at the top and 2 at the bottom. We did the top and used stairs."  So 4 floors?


----------



## HopperFan

preemiemama said:


> One of the twitter feed comments said: "Yes. There are 4 sections total. 2 at the top and 2 at the bottom. We did the top and used stairs."  So 4 floors?



Saying "4 sections" sounds weird, not sure what that means but just assuming ......

... if there are 4 floors in each theater x 2 sections x 8 seats x 4 theaters = 256 seats

Soarin' has 87 seats in 3 theaters = 261 seats


----------



## rteetz

preemiemama said:


> One of the twitter feed comments said: "Yes. There are 4 sections total. 2 at the top and 2 at the bottom. We did the top and used stairs."  So 4 floors?


There are 4 theaters. 3 levels per theater.


----------



## rteetz

HopperFan said:


> Saying "4 sections" sounds weird, not sure what that means but just assuming ......
> 
> ... if there are 4 floors in each theater x 2 sections x 8 seats x 4 theaters = 256 seats
> 
> Soarin' has 87 seats in 3 theaters = 261 seats


I believe there are 3 sections not 2.


----------



## danikoski

I believe it looks like for FoP that each ride vehicle moves independently of each other. Like a mechanical bull without the spinning. I'm also guessing it tips forward some since there are leg bars and goes back due to the back restraint. I'd also guess it goes side to side, so you feel like your on the banshee. And I highly doubt they move altogether like some simulator rides.


----------



## rteetz

I take that back maybe there is only two sections. It's hard to tell in the nightline photo.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Cost of avatar me mini avatars.





danikoski said:


> I believe it looks like for FoP that each ride vehicle moves independently of each other. Like a mechanical bull without the spinning. I'm also guessing it tips forward some since there are leg bars and goes back due to the back restraint. I'd also guess it goes side to side, so you feel like your on the banshee. And I highly doubt they move altogether like some simulator rides.


From everything I've read the "bench" moves as one unit but each seat has additional individual effects.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> I take that back maybe there is only two sections. It's hard to tell in the nightline photo.



From what I gathered through all the tweets yesterday there is more than one compartment on each level and each compartment has the two sections of 8.


----------



## danikoski

dina444444 said:


> From everything I've read the "bench" moves as one unit but each seat has additional individual effects.



That makes sense. I just couldn't imagine all of them would do the exact same thing.


----------



## AngiTN

CAS239 said:


> Universal has Volcano Bay as being brand new, adding/expanding hotels, and will be coming out with the Fast and Furious ride. I don't see what more they're going to announce or come out with anytime soon


Wasn't there some sort of Nintendo land announced sometime last year? Did I imagine that?


----------



## MCoryB

What I'm really curious to know is the amount of tilt forward, back, left and right on FOP. I have to assume it's greater than Star Tours.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngiTN said:


> Wasn't there some sort of Nintendo land announced sometime last year? Did I imagine that?



They have the rights to Nintendo and plans for a Nintendo Land came out but I believe that was just for one Japan.  I don't think they have said exactly how it would be deployed in Floridayet


----------



## HopperFan

HopperFan said:


> Saying "4 sections" sounds weird, not sure what that means but just assuming ......
> 
> ... if there are 4 floors in each theater x 2 sections x 8 seats x 4 theaters = 256 seats
> 
> Soarin' has 87 seats in 3 theaters = 261 seats





rteetz said:


> There are 4 theaters. 3 levels per theater.





rteetz said:


> I believe there are 3 sections not 2.





dina444444 said:


> From what I gathered through all the tweets yesterday there is more than one compartment on each level and each compartment has the two sections of 8.



From both photos of a theater and the renderings it looks like 2 sections and 3 levels.

If that is the case, the four theater capacity is only 192, much less than  Soarin'.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> They have the rights to Nintendo and plans for a Nintendo Land came out but I believe that was just for one Japan.  I don't think they have said exactly how it would be deployed in Floridayet


The Orlando one will be very similar to Japan's. No dates have been announced yet for Orlando but Universal announced it is coming to Japan, Orlando, and Hollywood.


----------



## EmmyKay

rteetz said:


> Oh it moves. There just isn't much to compare it too. Craig from the Dis said more intense than Soarin, less intense than forbidden journey.


Hello!  Did Craig mention this on one of the podcasts?  I'm looking around at the podcasts and can't find it.  Would love to watch it if you can tell me which one?  I'm so excited for this ride.


----------



## dina444444

EmmyKay said:


> Hello!  Did Craig mention this on one of the podcasts?  I'm looking around at the podcasts and can't find it.  Would love to watch it if you can tell me which one?  I'm so excited for this ride.


On Twitter.


----------



## EmmyKay

dina444444 said:


> On Twitter.


Oh thank you!  I'll check it out.


----------



## Zbugz

Any insight as to the accessibility of FoP for people that are unable to walk but can do transfers well?


----------



## rteetz

Zbugz said:


> Any insight as to the accessibility of FoP for people that are unable to walk but can do transfers well?


Nothing much yet. Yesterday was really the first time we have gotten any info on the rides. Once AP and DVC previews start we will hear more.


----------



## SueM in MN

Zbugz said:


> Any insight as to the accessibility of FoP for people that are unable to walk but can do transfers well?


The website lists it as guests using ECV must transfer to wheelchair, which means the queue is wheelchair accessible, but not ECV accessible.
It is also listed as 'must transfer', which means the wheelchair can be taken to the position not of boarding, but the attraction ride vehicle is not wheelchair accessible.

There is a thread on the disABILITIES Board where we are trying to track accessibility information.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/pandora-rides.3593133/


----------



## wilkeliza

Zbugz said:


> Any insight as to the accessibility of FoP for people that are unable to walk but can do transfers well?



I imgaine you can have help but need the mobility to swing your leg over the seat and then stability to stay upright in the ride vehicle.


----------



## SueM in MN

wilkeliza said:


> I imgaine you can have help but need the mobility to swing your leg over the seat and then stability to stay upright in the ride vehicle.


ive been told there will be some sort of transfer device - what, I don't know.

This is copied from the disABILITIES Board thread.
Flight of Passage queue and preshow video from wdwinfo.com





And screenshots of the drawings of the ride vehicles from the video.


The last is a screenshot of the actual ride vehicle from the video.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

SueM in MN said:


> View attachment 234421 View attachment 234422 View attachment 234423 View attachment 234424 View attachment 234425 View attachment 234426 ive been told there will be some sort of transfer device - what, I don't know.
> 
> This is copied from the disABILITIES Board thread.
> Flight of Passage queue and preshow video from wdwinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And screenshots of the drawings of the ride vehicles from the video.
> 
> 
> The last is a screenshot of the actual ride vehicle from the video.


So that looks like all of them are single seaters. That is good. I'd hate to have the ride ruined by being unable to see. I wonder if there will be certain seat locations that will be significantly better than others - like how the first row in Soarin' is so much better (for me, anyway) than the second or third.


----------



## wilkeliza

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> So that looks like all of them are single seaters. That is good. I'd hate to have the ride ruined by being unable to see. I wonder if there will be certain seat locations that will be significantly better than others - like how the first row in Soarin' is so much better (for me, anyway) than the second or third.



From what the bloggers said the position you get has very little difference and shows how much better the new projection is compaired to Soarin.


----------



## dina444444

wilkeliza said:


> From what the bloggers said the position you get has very little difference and shows how much better the new projection is compaired to Soarin.


I also read that the screen is not as curved as Soarin so that will help with the different viewing angles.


----------



## Bronte

Does anyone think the park will close due to capacity on opening day?

We are fine with crazy crowds, have done Christmas and New Years many times.  I want to open the park that day, rest at the resort in the afternoon (AKV) and then go back in the evening for ROL and extra magic evening hours in Pandora.


----------



## dina444444

Bronte said:


> Does anyone think the park will close due to capacity on opening day?
> 
> We are fine with crazy crowds, have done Christmas and New Years many times.  I want to open the park that day, rest at the resort in the afternoon (AKV) and then go back in the evening for ROL and extra magic evening hours in Pandora.


From all of the pics and videos, I think AK will be able to hold a lot of people since the queues appear to be capable of holding several hour waits in them.


----------



## AngiTN

Bronte said:


> Does anyone think the park will close due to capacity on opening day?
> 
> We are fine with crazy crowds, have done Christmas and New Years many times.  I want to open the park that day, rest at the resort in the afternoon (AKV) and then go back in the evening for ROL and extra magic evening hours in Pandora.


No, I don't believe AK will close on opening day, or any other day.


----------



## Bronte

Thanks
We are going for the preview on the 13th but also for opening day.
Very excited !!!!


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

dina444444 said:


> From all of the pics and videos, I think AK will be able to hold a lot of people since the queues appear to be capable of holding several hour waits in them.


Yes!! Oh wait....


----------



## StuckInKS

Do these vehicles move off the platform at all or does the entire platform of 8 vehicles move together? I'm glad they have 8 seats together, so that we don't have to split from any of the kids, but I'm a little concerned about my skinny 5-year-old riding on his own vehicle. From the pictures, I'm not even sure if his entire head will go over the top of it, even though he should meet the height requirement (he was _just_ tall enough for Expedition Everest in October). Hope we find out more about these vehicles and the movement of the ride soon! Has anyone seen any written reviews yet?


----------



## wilkeliza

StuckInKS said:


> Do these vehicles move off the platform at all or does the entire platform of 8 vehicles move together? I'm glad they have 8 seats together, so that we don't have to split from any of the kids, but I'm a little concerned about my skinny 5-year-old riding on his own vehicle. From the pictures, I'm not even sure if his entire head will go over the top of it, even though he should meet the height requirement (he was _just_ tall enough for Expedition Everest in October). Hope we find out more about these vehicles and the movement of the ride soon! Has anyone seen any written reviews yet?



The "bike" itself does not move off the platform to where there would be a danger of falling. It is unclear if the platform rooms move though.


----------



## rteetz

Article from the Orlando Sentinel on the Pandora preview yesterday

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...ora-avatar-animal-kingdom-20170425-story.html


----------



## BigRed98

I want the Dis Unplugged to make a video of there time at Pandora!


----------



## Ladyfish77

Thanks to everyone who's provided information on Pandora!

Super shout out to @rteetz for everything, especially since you are probably in the midst of studying for finals!


----------



## rteetz

Ladyfish77 said:


> Super shout out to @rteetz for everything, especially since you are probably in the midst of studying for finals!


Still got two weeks


----------



## MichelleWDWfan

Looking forward to AP preview! I'm going May 15  6p - 8p
I wonder how many AP slots they had...how many ppl will enter Pandora in each timeslot?

I think my plan will be to ride the rides first then explore.
I hope the refreshment area will be open for us to try out the food and drink.

Thanks to all who have kept us updated!


----------



## rteetz

Avatar the movie is playing at the Disney Springs AMC starting May 5th for a limited time.


----------



## rteetz

Spoiler: LA Times Bioluminescence photos


----------



## twebber55

MichelleWDWfan said:


> Looking forward to AP preview! I'm going May 15  6p - 8p
> I wonder how many AP slots they had...how many ppl will enter Pandora in each timeslot?
> 
> I think my plan will be to ride the rides first then explore.
> I hope the refreshment area will be open for us to try out the food and drink.
> 
> Thanks to all who have kept us updated!


seems like i read 1800 per slot
should give you time to ride both rides, explore, and grab a bite


----------



## CAS239

No one knows the number per slot yet. I want to say on here after doing some math people were guessing about 1,000 per slot. I'm imagining it'll be around 500-1000 people


----------



## CAS239

rteetz said:


> Avatar the movie is playing at the Disney Springs AMC starting May 5th for a limited time.



This is good for those that haven't seen the movie yet, especially if their showing it in 3D


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Spoiler: LA Times Bioluminescence photos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234452 View attachment 234453



Oh my, was hoping for something like this what 5 years ago at first discussion. People talked about the movie-who cares? MIL is going to freak out.

Hoping there are chairs/benches to just sit and swallow some beverages and take it all in.


----------



## SueM in MN

BigRed98 said:


> I want the Dis Unplugged to make a video of there time at Pandora!


I don't know if there will be any specific Dis Unplugged videos, but wdwinfo.com (the website part of Dis) has videos and pictures here: http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/a-sneak-peek-photo-tour-of-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## rteetz

SueM in MN said:


> I don't know if there will be any specific Dis Unplugged videos, but wdwinfo.com (the website part of Dis) has videos and pictures here: http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/a-sneak-peek-photo-tour-of-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


Yes many of the videos were already posted in this thread over the last few pages.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Hoping there are chairs/benches to just sit and swallow some beverages and take it all in.


The benches are hidden in the land. They aren't your typical benches.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> The benches are hidden in the land. They aren't your typical benches.



Ah interesting.


----------



## wilkeliza

jade1 said:


> Ah interesting.



Yeah based on what the previews showed if there is a tree or second story above the beches are probably in rock work and tree limbs below.


----------



## jade1

wilkeliza said:


> Yeah based on what the previews showed if there is a tree or second story above the beches are probably in rock work and tree limbs below.



Cool to hear. The rides sound great as well, but just the atmosphere at night looks crazy. Kinda blends into the TOL and ROL as well. Can't wait.


----------



## jade1

Pressed to think of another IP that is going to offer an anything like this, esp for AK. Incredible.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Cool to hear. The rides sound great as well, but just the atmosphere at night looks crazy. Kinda blends into the TOL and ROL as well. Can't wait.


Found the bench photo


----------



## 4Rfamily

StuckInKS said:


> Do these vehicles move off the platform at all or does the entire platform of 8 vehicles move together? I'm glad they have 8 seats together, so that we don't have to split from any of the kids, but I'm a little concerned about my skinny 5-year-old riding on his own vehicle. From the pictures, I'm not even sure if his entire head will go over the top of it, even though he should meet the height requirement (he was _just_ tall enough for Expedition Everest in October). Hope we find out more about these vehicles and the movement of the ride soon! Has anyone seen any written reviews yet?



Was just wondering this for our 6 year old.  I think this will be our first ride on our first day for her first ever trip to Disney so I want it to be fun but not too intimidating for her!


----------



## Hunterr

Craig has given it very high praise on twitter n stuff. Can't wait for their thoughts this week!


----------



## rileyz

I don't think many are going to book a trip to WDW based on this new land but it's always good to have new attractions.  I'll definitely go se it when I go in November but I'm not particularly excited about it, but then I can't get through 1/2 the movie while my husband likes it.  I also wonder how popular the merchandise will be.  WIll people spend money on Avatar stuff or save it for Disney related souvenirs?  I think the latter.


----------



## CAS239

Avatar sequel dates finally announced..hopefully none are pushed back

"After years of delays, James Cameron’s ever-growing series of sequels to 2009’s science fiction film _Avatar_ finally have release dates. This morning, the franchise’s official Facebook page announced that the first film will arrive in theaters in 2020, with the rest being released between 2021 and 2025. 

The first untitled sequel will hit theaters on December 18th, 2020, while the rest will be released on December 17th, 2021, December 20th, 2024, and December 19th, 2025. With the post (appropriately timed for Earth Day), 20th Century Fox also announced that production on the four films is officially underway, with Zoe Saldana, Sam Worthington, Sigourney Weaver, and Stephen Lang returning to reprise their roles."


----------



## JaiProut

I can't wait to see Pandora in AK.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

CAS239 said:


> Avatar sequel dates finally announced..*hopefully none are pushed back*


Anyone placing bets on *this*??


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

Well, since it's looking like I didn't get any of the cast preview slots, I guess I'm going on the 31st... I got a FP+ for the boat ride and I'll drag myself out of bed early on my day off in order to be at the front of the rope drop crowd for FoP. The things I do for product knowledge.


----------



## danikoski

StuckInKS said:


> Do these vehicles move off the platform at all or does the entire platform of 8 vehicles move together? I'm glad they have 8 seats together, so that we don't have to split from any of the kids, but I'm a little concerned about my skinny 5-year-old riding on his own vehicle. From the pictures, I'm not even sure if his entire head will go over the top of it, even though he should meet the height requirement (he was _just_ tall enough for Expedition Everest in October). Hope we find out more about these vehicles and the movement of the ride soon! Has anyone seen any written reviews yet?



According to previous posts, it doesn't move off platform, but the whole bench the seats are on moves and individual seats also move in an independent fashion from the bench.


----------



## FastPasser

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Well, since it's looking like I didn't get any of the cast preview slots,


I feel your pain, but as I'll either be in or around Pandora for at least the next 3 nights, I would think that at some point I'll be asked if I want to do the rides.


----------



## rteetz

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Well, since it's looking like I didn't get any of the cast preview slots, I guess I'm going on the 31st... I got a FP+ for the boat ride and I'll drag myself out of bed early on my day off in order to be at the front of the rope drop crowd for FoP. The things I do for product knowledge.


Myself and a lot of other disers will be there on the 31st!


----------



## hiroMYhero

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Well, since it's looking like I didn't get any of the cast preview slots, I guess I'm going on the 31st... I got a FP+ for the boat ride and I'll drag myself out of bed early on my day off in order to be at the front of the rope drop crowd for FoP. The things I do for product knowledge.


Great attitude, ravenclawtrekkie ! CM friend also wasn't a lottery winner and was slightly pouting about it... I think because I arrived in Orlando on Saturday evening. I left Cali on my somewhat turbulent American Airlines Banshee at 6:00a with the knowledge that there was a media event about to happen.

Layover in Dallas to find a message from Ryan and 100 new posts in this thread! @rteetz ~ great job getting everything posted and keeping up with all the questions! 

We were in AK yesterday mainly for Tiffins and shows ~ no soft opens at the 3 different times we were in the area. Our consolation was meeting Tarzan who was outside of Tiffins without any line at all!


----------



## Trip planner

I tried to create a touring plan (on touring plans) for end of June and I have fp for flight of passage and I figured we would rope drop boat ride, however:
1. It had us doing other attractions first (kali and it's tough to be a bug) and then going over to boat ride
2. It says the boat ride wait time will only be 25 minutes at 10am.
I don't believe it.


----------



## FastPasser

hiroMYhero said:


> message from Ryan and 100 new posts in this thread! great job getting everything posted and keeping up with all the questions!


Big Ditto.


----------



## Strikan

Trip planner said:


> I tried to create a touring plan (on touring plans) for end of June and I have fp for flight of passage and I figured we would rope drop boat ride, however:
> 1. It had us doing other attractions first (kali and it's tough to be a bug) and then going over to boat ride
> 2. It says the boat ride wait time will only be 25 minutes at 10am.
> I don't believe it.



Right now I think it is all guess work.  TP seem to think that the boat ride will be less popular and faster loading than FOP.  Probably correct, but a 25 minute wait for a new attraction seems way off the mark.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rileyz said:


> I don't think many are going to book a trip to WDW based on this new land but it's always good to have new attractions.  I'll definitely go se it when I go in November but I'm not particularly excited about it, but then I can't get through 1/2 the movie while my husband likes it.  I also wonder how popular the merchandise will be.  WIll people spend money on Avatar stuff or save it for Disney related souvenirs?  I think the latter.



Anecdotally I have heard of some people who are huge Avatar fans who have never been to WDW now planning their first trip.  I don't think it is a huge group, but at least some.

Also, I suspect the opening of this land, while maybe not prompting additional trips, will prompt people that were on the fence to go early or those that have held off on a trip to go now.

As one small data point, I originally was on the fence to come down for the DIS 20th party, but when I realized I could combine it with getting to see Pandora on one of its first open days that pushed me to go - so opening Pandora got them at least one additional park ticket day that I wouldn't have bought otherwise


----------



## CAS239

Trip planner said:


> I tried to create a touring plan (on touring plans) for end of June and I have fp for flight of passage and I figured we would rope drop boat ride, however:
> 1. It had us doing other attractions first (kali and it's tough to be a bug) and then going over to boat ride
> 2. It says the boat ride wait time will only be 25 minutes at 10am.
> I don't believe it.



I wouldn't trust any touring plan sites. At least not until Pandora is officially opened.

10am I'd easily estimate 60 min or more for standby


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I saw the photos and video overview of the food but has anyone seen any reviews of the food - if it is any good, what is the best to get, etc.?

I saw a few tweets from Craig/Corey indicating it was different and good and that the chocolate dessert was better than the cheesecake one, but anyone see any more out there?

I am also interested if the kids meal versions are the exact same (just smaller portions) as the adult version .... if so my thinking it to try two different kids meals


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw the photos and video overview of the food but has anyone seen any reviews of the food - if it is any good, what is the best to get, etc.?
> 
> I saw a few tweets from Craig/Corey indicating it was different and good and that the chocolate dessert was better than the cheesecake one, but anyone see any more out there?
> 
> I am also interested if the kids meal versions are the exact same (just smaller portions) as the adult version .... if so my thinking it to try two different kids meals


I haven't seen any full reviews. Many thought the bao pods were good and tasted like a McDonald's cheeseburger.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I haven't seen any full reviews. Many thought the bao pods were good and tasted like a McDonald's cheeseburger.



I was intrigued by those - but wondering about the mustard component and how present it was ... I am from the NY Metro area which is the only area of the country that McDonald's doesn't put mustard on their cheeseburgers so I am not used to that (and I am assuming they are pre-made so not like I could get them without the mustard component)


----------



## AngiTN

Trip planner said:


> I tried to create a touring plan (on touring plans) for end of June and I have fp for flight of passage and I figured we would rope drop boat ride, however:
> 1. It had us doing other attractions first (kali and it's tough to be a bug) and then going over to boat ride
> 2. It says the boat ride wait time will only be 25 minutes at 10am.
> I don't believe it.





CAS239 said:


> I wouldn't trust any touring plan sites. At least not until Pandora is officially opened.
> 
> 10am I'd easily estimate 60 min or more for standby


So true.
And even then, never let TP optimize your plan for you, even with established rides. It gets the plans wrong all the time. It's great to use Evaluate but don't use Optimize


----------



## yulilin3

CAS239 said:


> I wouldn't trust any touring plan sites. At least not until Pandora is officially opened.
> 
> 10am I'd easily estimate 60 min or more for standby


totally agree
Here are my thoughts at what most of the people will do:
Enter the park and head straight for Pandora
Try and Ride FoP
As the line will be long they will either wait or move to NRJ
As that line will grow in the first 30 minutes people will wait in standby or leave to do another area of the park
No way NRJ will be 25 minutes at 10am


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was intrigued by those - but wondering about the mustard component and how present it was ... I am from the NY Metro area which is the only area of the country that McDonald's doesn't put mustard on their cheeseburgers so I am not used to that (and I am assuming they are pre-made so not like I could get them without the mustard component)


I didn't know that the NY area did that. You learn something new every day. If it's like McDonald's it's not that bad. I don't like mustard but I can deal with the amount they put on a McDonald's cheeseburger.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I haven't seen any full reviews. Many thought the bao pods were good and tasted like a McDonald's cheeseburger.


If I have time, and if it's available on Thursday I plan to order the kids cheeseburger pod and the kids sustainable fish bowl. I am very excited about the food (I am always excited about food )


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> If I have time, and if it's available on Thursday I plan to order the kids cheeseburger pod and the kids sustainable fish bowl. I am very excited about the food (I am always excited about food )



If you do have time I would love to hear your take on it - those are two things I was thinking of getting (the third being the chili fried tofu bowl)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I didn't watch as trying to not spoil it but saw the DIS just posted their 4K video of nighttime at Pandora

Video in spoiler tag:



Spoiler







 /


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I didn't know that the NY area did that. You learn something new every day. If it's like McDonald's it's not that bad. I don't like mustard but I can deal with the amount they put on a McDonald's cheeseburger.



yeah, and if there is enough other stuff I think I will be fine - but just not a big fan of big globs of yellow mustard


----------



## ThistleMae

yulilin3 said:


> I watched the movie and enjoyed it a lot. I can totally see how it fits with AK. Now I am even more excited.


Glad to hear you enjoyed it!  There are a number of people who said they didn't care for it.  It is one of my favorite movies of all time!  I'm super excited to experience Pandora!


----------



## Farps

rileyz said:


> I don't think many are going to book a trip to WDW based on this new land but it's always good to have new attractions.  I'll definitely go se it when I go in November but I'm not particularly excited about it, but then I can't get through 1/2 the movie while my husband likes it.  I also wonder how popular the merchandise will be.  WIll people spend money on Avatar stuff or save it for Disney related souvenirs?  I think the latter.



We were actually going to plan another trip in early fall to see Pandora, but we were lucky enough that it will be opening at the end of our trip in May. I highly doubt that I am the only one that was planning a trip to go to see this new land


----------



## Juliet0778

4Rfamily said:


> Was just wondering this for our 6 year old.  I think this will be our first ride on our first day for her first ever trip to Disney so I want it to be fun but not too intimidating for her!


Right?  Same.  I was worried about it from a motion sickness perspective for ME, but the reports seem to be that it's smooth enough tech not to be an issue.  AK will be our 3rd day and my son did Soarin, 7 dwarves, etc; at 4 and did fine with it, so I think he'll be fine for FOP at 6.  But he might be weirded out by being on a different "bike" from us.


----------



## sabrecmc

I want one of those little banshees.  Adorable.  

The area looks beautiful.  I would have preferred something else, but I'm not going to deny that the Imagineers have done a great job by the looks of it.  Makes me even more excited for what they do with Star Wars Land.  An IP that I care about along with this level of attention to detail and creativity sounds amazing.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> I haven't seen any full reviews. Many thought the bao pods were good and tasted like a McDonald's cheeseburger.



Does anyone know if there are onion in these? Only ask because I am allergic..thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Does anyone know if there are onion in these? Only ask because I am allergic..thanks


Menu items are described here, and no onions:
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...or-satuli-canteen-in-animal-kingdoms-pandora/


----------



## Gina Starr

rileyz said:


> I don't think many are going to book a trip to WDW based on this new land but it's always good to have new attractions.  I'll definitely go se it when I go in November but I'm not particularly excited about it, but then I can't get through 1/2 the movie while my husband likes it.  I also wonder how popular the merchandise will be.  WIll people spend money on Avatar stuff or save it for Disney related souvenirs?  I think the latter.


I booked a trip solely to visit Pandora. I think a lot of AP holders will or have.


----------



## wilkeliza

Gina Starr said:


> I booked a trip solely to visit Pandora. I think a lot of AP holders will or have.



We are crazy and are doing a preview day trip haha. Probably would have skipped a summer trip if not for this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

4Rfamily said:


> Was just wondering this for our 6 year old.  I think this will be our first ride on our first day for her first ever trip to Disney so I want it to be fun but not too intimidating for her!





Juliet0778 said:


> Right?  Same.  I was worried about it from a motion sickness perspective for ME, but the reports seem to be that it's smooth enough tech not to be an issue.  AK will be our 3rd day and my son did Soarin, 7 dwarves, etc; at 4 and did fine with it, so I think he'll be fine for FOP at 6.  But he might be weirded out by being on a different "bike" from us.



Just to add, one thing I found with my kids is they were better with a "smoother" ride even if it was technically a "bigger" ride.  For example, they did better with 7 Dwarfs Mine Train than Barnstormer .... now, FoP might still be too much with the motion and the 3D and everything but if it is very smooth they might do better with it than other rides that have a lower minimum height


----------



## CarolynFH

Gina Starr said:


> I booked a trip solely to visit Pandora. I think a lot of AP holders will or have.



Yes, we too booked a trip solely because we snagged a passholder preview! Looking forward to checking everything out including food in preparation for a November trip with DD & DSiL.


----------



## yulilin3

CM from AK have started posting videos and pics, a friend is trying hard to avoid costumed CM in her videos and pictures


----------



## mnmhouston

Trying to find out on FOP if it's the screen work that makes the ride intense and that you can simply close your eyes if it gets to be too much.


----------



## wilkeliza

mnmhouston said:


> Trying to find out on FOP if it's the screen work that makes the ride intense and that you can simply close your eyes if it gets to be too much.



I believe it is a mixture of the ride vehicle as well as the screens so closing your eyes won't help much.


----------



## SeeDisney

Looking forward to reading a lot more reviews.   I am surprised that the folks who wen to the media preview are not posting their thoughts, etc.   I read the Orlando Sentineal one.    I am hoping that Craig and Corey do tell lots of details in the Tuesday's youtube round table discussion!   I do have questions but I know it will be answered within some time.   Great looking videos and thank you R.teez for posting and organizing.   Looks sooooo exciting!


----------



## rileyz

Gina Starr said:


> I booked a trip solely to visit Pandora. I think a lot of AP holders will or have.



LOL,  well I didn't say no one would I just don't think it's like Harry Potter where people book just to see this land.  I'm an AP holder as well but having AP holders flock to Pandora probably isn't Disney's main goal, they need new tickets sold.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SeeDisney said:


> Looking forward to reading a lot more reviews.   I am surprised that the folks who wen to the media preview are not posting their thoughts, etc.   I read the Orlando Sentineal one.    I am hoping that Craig and Corey do tell lots of details in the Tuesday's youtube round table discussion!   I do have questions but I know it will be answered within some time.   Great looking videos and thank you R.teez for posting and organizing.   Looks sooooo exciting!



Craig/Corey specifically were asking for questions so I have hopes they are prepping a special video or article just for that


----------



## yulilin3

chicken plate, my friend had already stirred everything together


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rileyz said:


> LOL,  well I didn't say no one would I just don't think it's like Harry Potter where people book just to see this land.  I'm an AP holder as well but having AP holders flock to Pandora probably isn't Disney's main goal, they need new tickets sold.



I guess one good thing for Disney is they really only need this to be the "big draw" for about 2 years before then Toy Story Land and Star Wars land open and then, supposedly, decent level of updating to EPCOT and then, of course, the 50th in 2021.  So it can have a nice impact to Disney without needing to be "Harry Potter"


----------



## Tomh

rteetz said:


> I didn't know that the NY area did that. You learn something new every day. If it's like McDonald's it's not that bad. I don't like mustard but I can deal with the amount they put on a McDonald's cheeseburger.


This is actually hit and miss in NY.  I live in the Mid Hudson Valley.  There are two McDonald's within 25 minutes of me that do not use mustard, and two more about half an hour away (in two different directions) that do.  Generally, you can always ask for a sandwich without condiments, though sometimes you will have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## HopperFan

Gina Starr said:


> I booked a trip solely to visit Pandora. I think a lot of AP holders will or have.





wilkeliza said:


> *We are crazy and are doing a preview day trip haha.* Probably would have skipped a summer trip if not for this.



Me too.

We are going for a long weekend specifically for Pandora because we all got in for the AP preview.  Only two nights in Orlando, then two nights at beach.

BUT as an AP holder, I would* not* be booking a trip for Pandora unless I had the limited attendance preview option.  I will venture there on regular trips but I would not book special for it.  Looks beautiful and unique but not the story nor either ride would cause me to travel for them.

I don't see it being a cause for noticeable increased ticket sales.


----------



## wilkeliza

HopperFan said:


> Me too.
> 
> We are going for a long weekend specifically for Pandora because we all got in for the AP preview.  Only two nights in Orlando, then two nights at beach.
> 
> BUT as an AP holder, I would* not* be booking a trip for Pandora unless I had the limited attendance preview option.  I will venture there on regular trips but I would not book special for it.  Looks beautiful and unique but not the story nor either ride would cause me to travel for them.



We would have probably done a special trip but not they way we are doing it for the preview. I may have stayed back and just fiance gone or we would have tried to fit it into a friends 30th birthday trip to Universal.


----------



## mnmhouston

wilkeliza said:


> I believe it is a mixture of the ride vehicle as well as the screens so closing your eyes won't help much.



Thanks.  I know that the seats move too, but in Soarin' even though the seats move, the screen work is what really makes it intense for some (i.e. plunging into the what water rapids), so you can close your eyes and just feel the motion of the seat (which is minimal).


----------



## Somnia

Early on I'd agree that a ton of people may not make specific trips to Disney for Pandora itself, but people may use Pandora as a reason to come back to Disney sooner than they normally would have. I would also argue that Disney has a lot more pull than Universal did prior to Harry Potter, they didn't need that one specific land to pull people to it like Universal did. However I do know plenty of people who want to visit Pandora, but most only go to Disney every 4-5 years due to the cost so they're waiting for Star Wars so they can go and see it, Pandora and Toy Story Land all at once.

Then you have people like me (and a lot of people on this board) who go every year so we'd go anyways, but this is making me wish I was going sooner than December lol


----------



## CAS239

We're making back to back weekend trips. Going the weekend of the 19th for our AP preview, then the following weekend for the grand opening.

It's just a 2.5 hour drive to disney so not too bad


----------



## rteetz

Great photo gallery from @WebmasterCorey showcasing Pandora! 

https://www.disboards.com/media/categories/pandora-the-world-of-avatar.652/


----------



## ErinsMommy

Anyone see a 'sneak peak' of Flight of Passage as in how the ride restraints will be, how 'wild' it'll be?


----------



## rteetz

ErinsMommy said:


> Anyone see a 'sneak peak' of Flight of Passage as in how the ride restraints will be, how 'wild' it'll be?


There are plenty of photos and reviews in this thread.


----------



## ErinsMommy

rteetz said:


> There are plenty of photos and reviews in this thread.



I just dont want to have to go through 96 pages to find it. LOL.


----------



## rteetz

ErinsMommy said:


> I just dont want to have to go through 96 pages to find it. LOL.


Just look over the last 10. That's where they are.


----------



## ErinsMommy

rteetz said:


> Just look over the last 10. That's where they are.



Ah thank you! There's a pic of a girl sitting with a lap bar and she appears to be on ground level, is that the restraint of FOP? It doesn't raise? <new ride chicken here>


----------



## rteetz

ErinsMommy said:


> Ah thank you! There's a pic of a girl sitting with a lap bar and she appears to be on ground level, is that the restraint of FOP? It doesn't raise? <new ride chicken here>


There are video that have been posted showing how the restraint works. You are on a platform. There are three levels of these platforms. You don't lift off into the dome like you do in Soarin.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was intrigued by those - but wondering about the mustard component and how present it was ... I am from the NY Metro area which is the only area of the country that McDonald's doesn't put mustard on their cheeseburgers so I am not used to that (and I am assuming they are pre-made so not like I could get them without the mustard component)



I'd like to know this as well. I'm a very picky eater, so I'm not sure if there is anything I can eat in Pandora.


----------



## ErinsMommy

rteetz said:


> There are video that have been posted showing how the restraint works. You are on a platform. There are three levels of these platforms. You don't lift off into the dome like you do in Soarin.



Thank you much! It sounds rather tame although I'm sure its anything but. LOL.


----------



## rteetz

ErinsMommy said:


> Thank you much! It sounds rather tame although I'm sure its anything but. LOL.


It's not that tame. It's more intense than Soarin but less intense than forbidden journey at universal if you know what that is like.


----------



## ErinsMommy

rteetz said:


> It's not that tame. It's more intense than Soarin but less intense than forbidden journey at universal if you know what that is like.



When we went to Universal DD didn't yet height into the Harry Potter ride - I'm assuming if we can handle RNRC though we'll be ok on FOP.


----------



## rteetz

ErinsMommy said:


> When we went to Universal DD didn't yet height into the Harry Potter ride - I'm assuming if we can handle RNRC though we'll be ok on FOP.


I'd say if you can handle Star Tours you should be okay.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

hiroMYhero said:


> Menu items are described here, and no onions:
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...or-satuli-canteen-in-animal-kingdoms-pandora/


Awesome! Thank you


----------



## ErinsMommy

rteetz said:


> I'd say if you can handle Star Tours you should be okay.



Perfect, thank you!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

How long do we think single rider will be for FoP...an hour?


----------



## Epcot82Guy

I'm actually growing more optimistic about this.   I'm admittedly not an Avatar fan, but the attention to detail appears to be quite solid here.  That's a nice departure from some other efforts - and bodes well for SWL.  

I am an AP and haven't booked a Pandora-focused trip.   But, that's because I have one this week (grrr... so close) and then in early September.   But, I am battling my brain's desire to take another weekend trip in between.   If it wasn't summer season, I likely would.


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> How long do we think single rider will be for FoP...an hour?


No way to know yet.


----------



## rteetz

Dis Daily Fix thread of the day!


----------



## HydroGuy

rileyz said:


> I don't think many are going to book a trip to WDW based on this new land but it's always good to have new attractions.  I'll definitely go se it when I go in November but I'm not particularly excited about it, but then I can't get through 1/2 the movie while my husband likes it.  I also wonder how popular the merchandise will be.  WIll people spend money on Avatar stuff or save it for Disney related souvenirs?  I think the latter.


I did. I usually go to WDW once every 2 years or so. I went with DW just in March and realized I would miss Pandora as by the time we arrived this trip they had announced the May 27 opening of Pandora. I was OK with that and not terribly disappointed. Figured I would see it in 2019 after SWL opened and I came back.

However, the day after DW and I visited AK we were at DHS. And I saw March of the First Order for the first time. The whole time watching the March I was thinking about DS26 who has never been to WDW. And in a flash it all came together. His birthday #26 is in late May, he has never been to WDW, Pandora will be opening, and he would really dig the Star Wars stuff at DHS. And the decision was made to come back on opening day on a guy's trip for his first visit.

Score two more folks for WDW that would not be coming on this trip if not for Pandora.


----------



## Tonyz

You're a rockstar, rteetz!


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> There are plenty of photos and reviews in this thread.


I've tried to scan for reviews but want to avoid videos if I can. Have any of these reviews addressed the size of the guest any further? Other than the 2 rather tongue in cheek comments repeated about 1 blogger never eating again and another from a CM saying about the same. Neither of these specifically address if anyone has tried and been turned away, being too big to ride, have they? When jokes are made you can't tell if it's a serious concern or just that, a joke. I realize not many have ridden yet but wondering if anyone who can't ride FJ can ride FoP or if you can't ride FJ you'll be out of luck on FoP


----------



## Tonyz

AngiTN said:


> I've tried to scan for reviews but want to avoid videos if I can. Have any of these reviews addressed the size of the guest any further? Other than the 2 rather tongue in cheek comments repeated about 1 blogger never eating again and another from a CM saying about the same. Neither of these specifically address if anyone has tried and been turned away, being too big to ride, have they? When jokes are made you can't tell if it's a serious concern or just that, a joke. I realize not many have ridden yet but wondering if anyone who can't ride FJ can ride FoP or if you can't ride FJ you'll be out of luck on FoP



There's a seat set up in line to see if you can fit in it. If not you're probably gonna have a bad time.


----------



## GoMegGo

Thoughts on riding Flight of Passage while 20 weeks pregnant? I tweeted the Dis with a question and they said riding pregnant would be too cramped, but after seeing the ride vehicle, I think I'd be fine this early in the pregnancy. The front pad would probably hit my chest/rib cage, and my "bump" is still pretty small (3 weeks out from the trip) and is very low. There's no warning on the ride description right now, and I don't imagine I'd be any less comfortable than someone who carried their weight in their mid-section.


----------



## AngiTN

Tonyz said:


> There's a seat set up in line to see if you can fit in it. If not you're probably gonna have a bad time.


I understand that part. Still looking for more info on actual riders fitting and not fitting. The photos of the seat I've seen do not look like a ride that will have any issues. So I'm not sure why there's been any discussion regarding it at all.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> I've tried to scan for reviews but want to avoid videos if I can. Have any of these reviews addressed the size of the guest any further? Other than the 2 rather tongue in cheek comments repeated about 1 blogger never eating again and another from a CM saying about the same. Neither of these specifically address if anyone has tried and been turned away, being too big to ride, have they? When jokes are made you can't tell if it's a serious concern or just that, a joke. I realize not many have ridden yet but wondering if anyone who can't ride FJ can ride FoP or if you can't ride FJ you'll be out of luck on FoP


Not much. Many have said that larger people are going to have some issues but it likely will depend on the person. The test seat will be your best bet.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> I understand that part. Still looking for more info on actual riders fitting and not fitting. The photos of the seat I've seen do not look like a ride that will have any issues. So I'm not sure why there's been any discussion regarding it at all.


Until more people get in within the next couple weeks we just aren't going to know that info yet.


----------



## Tonyz

AngiTN said:


> I understand that part. Still looking for more info on actual riders fitting and not fitting. The photos of the seat I've seen do not look like a ride that will have any issues. So I'm not sure why there's been any discussion regarding it at all.



Unless you're going right when Pandora opens I wouldn't worry about it. Much like Seven Dwarves I'm sure there will be endless posts and threads discussing (and complaining) about not being able to fit or be comfortable in the seat. You'll probably have more than enough info.


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> I've tried to scan for reviews but want to avoid videos if I can. Have any of these reviews addressed the size of the guest any further? Other than the 2 rather tongue in cheek comments repeated about 1 blogger never eating again and another from a CM saying about the same. Neither of these specifically address if anyone has tried and been turned away, being too big to ride, have they? When jokes are made you can't tell if it's a serious concern or just that, a joke. I realize not many have ridden yet but wondering if anyone who can't ride FJ can ride FoP or if you can't ride FJ you'll be out of luck on FoP



I have not heard anything yet. Banks Lee is going on Thursday and he had issues with FJ. I know he said it looks similar to a system Legoland uses which he doesn't have a problem with so he is hopeful for FOP.


----------



## AngiTN

Tonyz said:


> Unless you're going right when Pandora opens I wouldn't worry about it. Much like Seven Dwarves I'm sure there will be endless posts and threads discussing (and complaining) about not being able to fit or be comfortable in the seat. You'll probably have more than enough info.


Going opening day


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Going opening day


We will have more reviews before that with AP and DVC previews.


----------



## Tonyz

AngiTN said:


> Going opening day



...oh. Haha well yeah that changes things.

Just be optimistic... it will be so crowded that you probably won't be able to ride at all and not have to worry about it!

I kid of course. But the test seat is probably the best you're gonna get if you're going opening day. Actually the DIS is going to the AP event and there are a couple "bigger" guys on the podcast. Maybe they'll be able to provide you some info.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Not much. Many have said that larger people are going to have some issues but it likely will depend on the person. The test seat will be your best bet.


I wish I knew why they are saying that. What is the source of the "issues"? I've looked and looked at the seat and can't for the life of me figure out why it would be even a question. 
Like on FJ, the harness can't come down over a large bust, that was easy to figure out were the fit problem came from. 
Or the seat on FJ is rather narrow so larger hips may not fit in the molded section


----------



## AngiTN

Tonyz said:


> ...oh. Haha well yeah that changes things.
> 
> Just be optimistic... it will be so crowded that you probably won't be able to ride at all!
> 
> I kid of course. But the test seat is probably the best you're gonna get if you're going opening day. Actually the DIS is going to the AP event and there are a couple "bigger" guys on the podcast. Maybe they'll be able to provide you some info.


I'd have thought some of those folks went over the weekend but I guess not

We have FP so we'll get a chance to ride for sure.


----------



## wilkeliza

GoMegGo said:


> Thoughts on riding Flight of Passage while 20 weeks pregnant? I tweeted the Dis with a question and they said riding pregnant would be too cramped, but after seeing the ride vehicle, I think I'd be fine this early in the pregnancy. The front pad would probably hit my chest/rib cage, and my "bump" is still pretty small (3 weeks out from the trip) and is very low. There's no warning on the ride description right now, and I don't imagine I'd be any less comfortable than someone who carried their weight in their mid-section.



Just know that the official policy is that it is not okay for expectant mothers to ride. The website doesn't seem to have the warning but mobile says "...should be in good health, free from high blood pressure, heart, back or neck problems, motion sickness, or other conditions that could be aggravated by this adventure. Expectant mothers should not ride". It is never about "fitting" with pregnancy but what might happen during a malfunction or e-stop. Your bump would get slammed into some pretty hard plastic if the estops on this thing are rough.


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> I wish I knew why they are saying that. What is the source of the "issues"? I've looked and looked at the seat and can't for the life of me figure out why it would be even a question.
> Like on FJ, the harness can't come down over a large bust, that was easy to figure out were the fit problem came from.
> Or the seat on FJ is rather narrow so larger hips may not fit in the molded section



I think because of how the back restraints and leg restraints come up. No one is 100% sure where the last okay lock is since it automatically happens. It isn't like a roller coaster where you feel that first lock. So the question is can the ride restraint lock at any point like Stitch or does it have to get to a certain point when coming up before it can lock.


----------



## Tonyz

AngiTN said:


> I'd have thought some of those folks went over the weekend but I guess not
> 
> We have FP so we'll get a chance to ride for sure.



I think just Craig and Cory were there this weekend. Pete, Kevin, and John are going for the AP event I'm pretty sure. 

I'm not sure where the test seat is... I would assume it will be available for everyone but you might just want to check it's not only accessible in the non-FP queue.


----------



## IrishNYC

AngiTN said:


> I've tried to scan for reviews but want to avoid videos if I can. Have any of these reviews addressed the size of the guest any further? Other than the 2 rather tongue in cheek comments repeated about 1 blogger never eating again and another from a CM saying about the same. Neither of these specifically address if anyone has tried and been turned away, being too big to ride, have they? When jokes are made you can't tell if it's a serious concern or just that, a joke. I realize not many have ridden yet but wondering if anyone who can't ride FJ can ride FoP or if you can't ride FJ you'll be out of luck on FoP





AngiTN said:


> I wish I knew why they are saying that. What is the source of the "issues"? I've looked and looked at the seat and can't for the life of me figure out why it would be even a question.
> Like on FJ, the harness can't come down over a large bust, that was easy to figure out were the fit problem came from.
> Or the seat on FJ is rather narrow so larger hips may not fit in the molded section



Being Pooh sized myself, I'm a little concerned, but optimistic. Without giving anything away, in one of the videos there's a pooh sized guest going through the queue, so I'm hoping she was allowed to ride. The seat is an open U-shaped seat (more closed than say a boomerang, but more open than a U), and you fit into the U, then a seat back that comes up behind you lower than about mid-back after you're seated. I can see the issue being someone too wide to fit in the U comfortably.



GoMegGo said:


> Thoughts on riding Flight of Passage while 20 weeks pregnant? I tweeted the Dis with a question and they said riding pregnant would be too cramped, but after seeing the ride vehicle, I think I'd be fine this early in the pregnancy. The front pad would probably hit my chest/rib cage, and my "bump" is still pretty small (3 weeks out from the trip) and is very low. There's no warning on the ride description right now, and I don't imagine I'd be any less comfortable than someone who carried their weight in their mid-section.


I would not have done this pregnant, comfortable or not with the positioning of the front restraint, and I was not one to be super cautious about a lot of things during pregnancy. It's not about your comfort of a "bigger" belly, but the pressure on your belly with a baby inside it.


----------



## GoMegGo

wilkeliza said:


> Just know that the official policy is that it is not okay for expectant mothers to ride. The website doesn't seem to have the warning but mobile says "...should be in good health, free from high blood pressure, heart, back or neck problems, motion sickness, or other conditions that could be aggravated by this adventure. Expectant mothers should not ride". It is never about "fitting" with pregnancy but what might happen during a malfunction or e-stop. Your bump would get slammed into some pretty hard plastic if the estops on this thing are rough.



Thank you. I hadn't seen anything about pregnant women in my interweb searching, so this is new and very valuable information. It's a bummer to miss out on it this year, but I guess that means we'll just have to plan another visit next year!


----------



## wilkeliza

GoMegGo said:


> Thank you. I hadn't seen anything about pregnant women in my interweb searching, so this is new and very valuable information. It's a bummer to miss out on it this year, but I guess that means we'll just have to plan another visit next year!



Yeah I have found mobile app seems to have it but website doesn't. I haven't seen the signs from the ride but the app seems to be the most accurate information.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngiTN said:


> I wish I knew why they are saying that. What is the source of the "issues"? I've looked and looked at the seat and can't for the life of me figure out why it would be even a question.
> Like on FJ, the harness can't come down over a large bust, that was easy to figure out were the fit problem came from.
> Or the seat on FJ is rather narrow so larger hips may not fit in the molded section



It's tough because I have heard from some that for 7DMT it can be very individual - so not just your size but where your "size" is ... so tough to make a blanket statement

I am sure that during the previews that info will come out about.   I do recall one tweet by one media person who was on the larger side and he said he fit ok - but that is just one person and, again, will be very individual I think

At least they have the test seat out front - I've read of some embarrassing situations at 7DMT where people wait and get to the ride and then don't fit


----------



## Tonyz

GoMegGo said:


> Thank you. I hadn't seen anything about pregnant women in my interweb searching, so this is new and very valuable information. It's a bummer to miss out on it this year, but I guess that means we'll just have to plan another visit next year!



There's always a reason to starting planning next year's trip!


----------



## FireflyTrance

Does anyone know if child rider swap will be available as an option during the preview events? Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

FireflyTrance said:


> Does anyone know if child rider swap will be available as an option during the preview events? Thanks!


We don't know if it will be an option during preview events however you might not even need it.


----------



## AngiTN

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's tough because I have heard from some that for 7DMT it can be very individual - so not just your size but where your "size" is ... so tough to make a blanket statement
> 
> I am sure that during the previews that info will come out about.   I do recall one tweet by one media person who was on the larger side and he said he fit ok - but that is just one person and, again, will be very individual I think
> 
> At least they have the test seat out front - I've read of some embarrassing situations at 7DMT where people wait and get to the ride and then don't fit


Yeah, I'm sure there will be a lot of variables. Knowing where some of the potential issues are can make a huge difference. From what PP posted I think it's going to be ok. 7DMT for instance, never been a problem for me, even though legs and butt is an area of concern for me usually. Just isn't on the ride.


----------



## rteetz

WDWThemeparks.com did some capacity calculations. 

Navi River Journey capacity is 1080-1440 per hour, at 15-20 second dispatches, averaging 6 people per boat. 

Flight of Passage capacity assuming 10 minute cycle times (not ride time), will be 2304 per hour.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> WDWThemeparks.com did some capacity calculations.
> 
> Navi River Journey capacity is 1080-1440 per hour, at 15-20 second dispatches, averaging 6 people per boat.
> 
> Flight of Passage capacity assuming 10 minute cycle times (not ride time), will be 2304 per hour.


So, NRJ is comparable to Pirates or Dinosaur?

FoP loading more than Soarin' in an hour?


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> So, NRJ is comparable to Pirates or Dinosaur?
> 
> FoP loading more than Soarin' in an hour?


According to WDWThemeparks.com Dinosaur is roughly 1800 per hour. Not sure what POTC is. Frozen is somewhere between 1100-1200 per hour. So as expected NRJ is similar to FEA loading. 

Soarin is around 2100 per hour so FoP would exceed that which is good.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> According to WDWThemeparks.com Dinosaur is roughly 1800 per hour. Not sure what POTC is. Frozen is somewhere between 1100-1200 per hour. So as expected NRJ is similar to FEA loading.
> 
> Soarin is around 2100 per hour so FoP would exceed that which is good.


And this site is saying NRJ is closer to iasw in capacity. Sorry, I'm sitting in Springs so my research is hampered by people-watching. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/crooks...loperational-hourly-ride-capacity-at-wdw/amp/


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> And this site is saying NRJ is closer to iasw in capacity. Sorry, I'm sitting in Springs so my research is hampered by people-watching.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/crooks...loperational-hourly-ride-capacity-at-wdw/amp/


There is no way NRJ will have a THRC of 3000. With shorter ride time and smaller boats than IASW.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> There is no way NRJ will have a THRC of 3000. With shorter ride time and smaller boats than IASW.



I read the boats were launching faster then IASW though. Also how many boats load and launch at the same time as IASW? It looked like 2 Navi boats load at the same time.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> There is no way NRJ will have a THRC of 3000. With shorter ride time and smaller boats than IASW.


The 10-20 second loading time is comparable? They were probably factoring in the shorter ride time which affects the total capacity as @wilkeliza noted.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> I read the boats were launching faster then IASW though. Also how many boats load and launch at the same time as IASW? It looked like 2 Navi boats load at the same time.


Yes 2 boat load and unload at the same time which WDWThemeparks did factor in.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> Yes 2 boat load and unload at the same time which WDWThemeparks did factor in.



What is the current ride length on Navi?


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> What is the current ride length on Navi?


Roughly 5 minutes. 8 person boats. WDWThemeparks averaged 6 people per boat. Some will have 8 some will have probably 4 at times.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> Roughly 5 minutes. 8 person boats. WDWThemeparks averaged 6 people per boat. Some will have 8 some will have probably 4 at times.



Yeah theirs seems reasonable. I just realized ride lenght doesn't actually matter just boat launch time. So if 2 boats launch ever minute with an average of 6 that is 12 people per a minute. 12 times 60 is 720 so to get that 1440 number they would need to be launching a pair of boats every 30 seconds. That seems almost like omnimover times.


----------



## JennLTX

wilkeliza said:


> Yeah theirs seems reasonable. I just realized ride lenght doesn't actually matter just boat launch time. So if 2 boats launch ever minute with an average of 6 that is 12 people per a minute. 12 times 60 is 720 so to get that 1440 number they would need to be launching a pair of boats every 30 seconds. That seems almost like omnimover times.


Why do I suddenly feel like I'm in the middle of a real life word problem???  I DON'T WANT TO DO MATH AT DISNEY!!!


----------



## disneybree

Is Flight of Passage extreme? Like how does it work, does it lift you like in Soarin? I want to do it with my family the time I get there but I don't know if my mom would like big drops


----------



## wilkeliza

JennLTX said:


> Why do I suddenly feel like I'm in the middle of a real life word problem???  I DON'T WANT TO DO MATH AT DISNEY!!!



I like math so I don't mind haha. Even when I'm at restaurants I like to guess what the max occupancy is or at minimum the standard seating.


----------



## rteetz

disneybree said:


> Is Flight of Passage extreme? Like how does it work, does it lift you like in Soarin? I want to do it with my family the time I get there but I don't know if my mom would like big drops


As noted several times in this thread, it does not lift off like Soarin. It will be more intense though. This similar to Star Tours but different.


----------



## wilkeliza

Yeah @rteetz I think you are right about no way can Navi reach 3,000 an hour. They would need to be launching max capacity boats every 20 seconds to get even close. With max capacity of a boat being 8 and 16 going at a time (8 in each boat), a launch every 20 seconds (so 3 launches every minute) you get 16X60X3=2,880. So now I'm wondering what the average launch time is. 20 seconds just seem super fast but I have to admit I've never clocked launch times for any of the rides.


----------



## hiroMYhero

JennLTX said:


> Why do I suddenly feel like I'm in the middle of a real life word problem???  I DON'T WANT TO DO MATH AT DISNEY!!!


Really, Ryan needs to set this up at a calc problem because with a shorter ride time less boats go out to keep the outgoing boats in a 5-minute rotation.

And in the end the result will still be: expect an excessively long wait for both Pandora rides!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Really, Ryan needs to set this up at a calc problem because with a shorter ride time less boats go out to keep the outgoing boats in a 5-minute rotation.
> 
> And in the end the result will still be: expect an excessively long wait for both Pandora rides!


I've never known so much about attractions that have not open as I do with Pandora attractions, which is why I would like to nominate @rteetz  to manage the SWLand thread when it's time


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> Really, Ryan needs to set this up at a calc problem because with a shorter ride time less boats go out to keep the outgoing boats in a 5-minute rotation.
> 
> And in the end the result will still be: expect an excessively long wait for both Pandora rides!


Oh boy, and I was just working on some calc too....


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I've never known so much about attractions that have not open as I do with Pandora attractions, which is why I would like to nominate @rteetz  to manage the SWLand thread when it's time


I can't even imagine what that would be like yet. I would be honored to do so though!


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> I've never known so much about attractions that have not open as I do with Pandora attractions, which is why I would like to nominate @rteetz  to manage the SWLand thread when it's time


I think you two should co-author because you'll both have access to the initial posts.

All areas covered by you two experts!!!


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> I think you two should co-author because you'll both have access to the initial posts.
> 
> All areas covered by you two experts!!!


Even better!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JennLTX said:


> Why do I suddenly feel like I'm in the middle of a real life word problem???  I DON'T WANT TO DO MATH AT DISNEY!!!



If a Navi River boat launches in Pandora at 9:14 am traveling at 20 meters per minute and at the same time a Small World boat launches from the Magic Kingdom traveling at 35 feet per minutes, where will they crash and at what time?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I've never known so much about attractions that have not open as I do with Pandora attractions, which is why I would like to nominate @rteetz  to manage the SWLand thread when it's time



make me wonder what things would have been like if the internet was around when Disneyland first opened

"sir, I will have to disagree with you - if the Jungle Cruise boats can hold 35 people and an E-ticket cost 25 cents then I do believe this could be the most profitable ride in the amusement park!"

"Yeah, but will people to care to partake in such a venture when it is not based on a Disney Intellectual Property?  I continue to believe that people favor something they are much more familiar with - such as the Wind int he Willows based attraction!"


----------



## cigar95

rileyz said:


> LOL,  well I didn't say no one would I just don't think it's like Harry Potter where people book just to see this land.  I'm an AP holder as well but having AP holders flock to Pandora probably isn't Disney's main goal, they need new tickets sold.


In the short term, Potter's built-in audience gave opening day/week/month crowds that will likely dwarf what we see in Pandora. But if Pandora gets the really good word of mouth that it looks like it might, if figures to build in popularity, whether crowds are attracted by its IP or not. So guests may book an extra trip because "there's a really cool new land".  (It wasn't all the 'Song of the South' nostalgia that drew guests to Disneyland when Splash opened in '89, but that it was a really well-done attraction.)


----------



## Strikan

So I think the queue for FOP looks amazing - almost an attraction itself.  The question though is how much of the queue do you miss if you use a Fastpass.  I would hate to miss the lab section with all the cool stuff and the Avatar in the tank.  Anyone seen an info on how much the Fastness line misses all that?


----------



## CAS239

Strikan said:


> So I think the queue for FOP looks amazing - almost an attraction itself.  The question though is how much of the queue do you miss if you use a Fastpass.  I would hate to miss the lab section with all the cool stuff and the Avatar in the tank.  Anyone seen an info on how much the Fastness line misses all that?



We don't know that info yet


----------



## rteetz

cigar95 said:


> Splash didn't draw guests to Disneyland when it opened in '90 (?) because of all the 'Song of the South' nostalgia. )


Splash opened in 1989 in Disneyland and 1992 in WDW 

Otherwise I agree word of mouth is what will work in pandora's favor.


----------



## rteetz

Strikan said:


> So I think the queue for FOP looks amazing - almost an attraction itself.  The question though is how much of the queue do you miss if you use a Fastpass.  I would hate to miss the lab section with all the cool stuff and the Avatar in the tank.  Anyone seen an info on how much the Fastness line misses all that?


Yeah we don't quite know this yet. The media attendees went through the main standby queue.


----------



## HydroGuy

TheMaxRebo said:


> If a Navi River boat launches in Pandora at 9:14 am traveling at 20 meters per minute and at the same time a Small World boat launches from the Magic Kingdom traveling at 35 feet per minutes, where will they crash and at what time?


Duh. They will crash in the Epcot Lagoon right when Illuminations starts.

Can you do something harder next time???


----------



## FireflyTrance

With all this talk about the capacity of the Navi River boats, it makes me wonder why they didn’t make longer boats that could hold more people. Having 3 rows would increase capacity by 50%.


Also I think it was posted before but I can’t find it now, how many people are allowed at each preview event? I want to try to do the math if there is enough time for everyone to ride both rides during the 2 hour preview.


----------



## rteetz

FireflyTrance said:


> With all this talk about the capacity of the Navi River boats, it makes me wonder why they didn’t make longer boats that could hold more people. Having 3 rows would increase capacity by 50%.
> 
> 
> Also I think it was posted before but I can’t find it now, how many people are allowed at each preview event? I want to try to do the math if there is enough time for everyone to ride both rides during the 2 hour preview.


Well for the boat ride I think they wanted a unique intimate experience with the bioluminescence and the AA. 

We don't know official numbers. It's likely somewhere between 1000-2000 per time slot.


----------



## lobolabo

So... everyone has mentioned that FoP is somewhere between Soarin' and Star Tours and Forbidden Journey. I've never done Soarin' or Star Tours, but I have done Forbidden Journey and survived. So chances are good I'll be fine on FoP right? It seems like it'd be a lot smoother than Forbidden Journey based on the seats alone.


----------



## rteetz

lobolabo said:


> So... everyone has mentioned that FoP is somewhere between Soarin' and Star Tours and Forbidden Journey. I've never done Soarin' or Star Tours, but I have done Forbidden Journey and survived. So chances are good I'll be fine on FoP right? It seems like it'd be a lot smoother than Forbidden Journey based on the seats alone.


Forbidden journey is more intense than FoP so I think you'll be fine.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lobolabo said:


> So... everyone has mentioned that FoP is somewhere between Soarin' and Star Tours and Forbidden Journey. I've never done Soarin' or Star Tours, but I have done Forbidden Journey and survived. So chances are good I'll be fine on FoP right? It seems like it'd be a lot smoother than Forbidden Journey based on the seats alone.



Obviously every person is unique so you never know when some specific aspect/motion could upset you but i's say if you could to FJ you would 99.765%be fine with FoP


----------



## rteetz

Here is a new one Theme Park Review called FoP Soarin meets Star Tours meets Tower of Terror. 

I think this just proves this is something new that we can't compare it too.


----------



## lobolabo

Thanks guys.

I guess I'll just chance it and take lots of pain killers if I need to. Haha!


----------



## rteetz

From Theme Park Review



> The rides were both great. Full disclosure: I am not a fan of media-based attractions, but the "Flight of Passage" (Banshee ride) was amazing! For those of you who find Soarin' too tame and wished it was more thrilling, this ride is for you! It's like a combination of the giant screen of Soarin' with the mild short drops of Tower of Terror that actually give you that "airtime" feeling in your stomach. When you look behind you and watch the ride vehicle you can see it moves quite a bit and jumps quite far and at a good pace. And them added fact that you can feel your Banshee "breathing" or heart beating or whatever is also a ridiculous attention to detail. I absolutely LOVED this ride!


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

I watched a video today of the Shaman of Song from NRJ and thought it would be awesome. Supposedly one of the most elaborate animatronics ever. I thought the story behind the shaman was really neat and expected to hear a beautiful, melodious voice coming from it.  Instead, I heard an unpleasant croaking sound that did not in any way fit the beautiful, graceful creature it was coming from. Is that really going to be the voice??


----------



## rteetz

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> I watched a video today of the Shaman of Song from NRJ and thought it would be awesome. Supposedly one of the most elaborate animatronics ever. I thought the story behind the shaman was really neat and expected to hear a beautiful, melodious voice coming from it.  Instead, I heard an unpleasant croaking sound that did not in any way fit the beautiful, graceful creature it was coming from. Is that really going to be the voice??


I did notice the voice wasn't great but it didn't take away from the amazing AA it is for me.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> Splash opened in 1989 in Disneyland and 1992 in WDW
> 
> Otherwise I agree word of mouth is what will work in pandora's favor.



Can we not talk about Splash. I still haven't forgiven rteetz for causing the fall refurb...


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> Can we not talk about Splash. I still haven't forgiven rteetz for causing the fall refurb...


If I could cause refurbs Space Mountain would've had one by now.


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

rteetz said:


> Forbidden journey is more intense than FoP so I think you'll be fine.



Does this apply for the motion sickness factor? FJ makes me pretty motion sick. I'm obviously going to ride FoP regardless but I'd like to be prepared with motion meds if I can.


----------



## cdnusagurl

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> I watched a video today of the Shaman of Song from NRJ and thought it would be awesome. Supposedly one of the most elaborate animatronics ever. I thought the story behind the shaman was really neat and expected to hear a beautiful, melodious voice coming from it.  Instead, I heard an unpleasant croaking sound that did not in any way fit the beautiful, graceful creature it was coming from. Is that really going to be the voice??



I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought it sounded horrible.


----------



## rteetz

theSurlyMermaid said:


> Does this apply for the motion sickness factor? FJ makes me pretty motion sick. I'm obviously going to ride FoP regardless but I'd like to be prepared with motion meds if I can.


I would think so. It has been said its more intense than Soarin but less intense than FJ, so hopefully that gives you some idea.


----------



## disneybree

Do you think 50-60 year olds could do it? I am hesitating if we should book Fastpasses once our 60 day mark.


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

OK. I'm fine for Soarin' but not so good with FJ (the screen parts are what do it).


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

cdnusagurl said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought it sounded horrible.



I know the culture they are depicting is very different from my own and that I should try to be more open to what music "should" sound like. I'm really hoping to love Pandora. Maybe that voice will grow on me.


----------



## rteetz

disneybree said:


> Do you think 50-60 year olds could do it? I am hesitating if we should book Fastpasses once our 60 day mark.


It depends on the person.


----------



## disneybree

Last question.

I have never been to Disney and I don't understand the FastPass system. So basically we can only choose 1 of the two Pandora attractions and 2 other attractions outside Pandora (in Animal Kingdom)? And once we finish for example, Flight of Passage, can we book a FastPass directly for Na'vi ? Or do we have to do the 3 attractions and THEN be able to book 3 more attractions and so on?


----------



## dina444444

disneybree said:


> Last question.
> 
> I have never been to Disney and I don't understand the FastPass system. So basically we can only choose 1 of the two Pandora attractions and 2 other attractions outside Pandora (in Animal Kingdom)? And once we finish for example, Flight of Passage, can we book a FastPass directly for Na'vi ? Or do we have to do the 3 attractions and THEN be able to book 3 more attractions and so on?


You have to use your 3 fat passes than you can book additional fast passes one at a time.


----------



## rteetz

disneybree said:


> Last question.
> 
> I have never been to Disney and I don't understand the FastPass system. So basically we can only choose 1 of the two Pandora attractions and 2 other attractions outside Pandora (in Animal Kingdom)? And once we finish for example, Flight of Passage, can we book a FastPass directly for Na'vi ? Or do we have to do the 3 attractions and THEN be able to book 3 more attractions and so on?


Yes you book one of the Pandora rides, then two from the rest of the park. You have to use all of your Fps before booking any others. Now it is likely going to be very difficult for you to get a FP for river journey because it is so new and many will be using FPs for it.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> You have to use your 3 fat passes than you can book additional fast passes one at a time.


Is a fat pass like a cheat meal?  I need more than 3 fat passes at Disney.


----------



## disneybree

rteetz said:


> Yes you book one of the Pandora rides, then two from the rest of the park. You have to use all of your Fps before booking any others. Now it is likely going to be very difficult for you to get a FP for river journey because it is so new and many will be using FPs for it.


We're visiting the 28th of July. Will it be really crowded?


----------



## rteetz

disneybree said:


> We're visiting the 28th of July. Will it be really crowded?


You are going in the middle of summer, yes it will be crowded at all of the WDW parks. Pandora is brand new so its going to be a big draw.


----------



## CAS239

disneybree said:


> We're visiting the 28th of July. Will it be really crowded?



Pandora will be slammed for the near future. At least until Star Wars land opens at HS to draw crowds away some


----------



## CarolynFH

disneybree said:


> Do you think 50-60 year olds could do it? I am hesitating if we should book Fastpasses once our 60 day mark.



DH & I plan to do it, and we're in the 60-70 year old group. We routinely ride RnR, ToT, etc. so are not worried about FoP!


----------



## HopperFan

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> I watched a video today of the Shaman of Song from NRJ and thought it would be awesome. Supposedly one of the most elaborate animatronics ever. I thought the story behind the shaman was really neat and expected to hear a beautiful, melodious voice coming from it.  Instead, I heard an unpleasant croaking sound that did not in any way fit the beautiful, graceful creature it was coming from. Is that really going to be the voice??





cdnusagurl said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought it sounded horrible.



Watched as well ............. and all while it's visually beautiful and am sure I could look at it over and over ........... all I could think of besides the voice was getting stuck in there with that music might be right up there with Small World.    I_ had_ high expectations for music.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Is a fat pass like a cheat meal?  I need more than 3 fat passes at Disney.


Darn auto correct on my MacBook Pro.


----------



## LucyBC80

disneybree said:


> Do you think 50-60 year olds could do it? I am hesitating if we should book Fastpasses once our 60 day mark.


My mom is 74 going on 75, she rides everything but Everest and Space Mountain. She loves Soarin' and Star Tour and can even handle the bumps and ups and downs of Big Thunder Mountain and Tower Of Terror.

I guess a 60 year old would be fine!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Were there anymore reports with how taller people would feel on FoP? I'm close to 6'4" and my Dad is 6'7" and our height is in our legs. I have FoP FP booked for 2 days on our trip for the DIS 20th. I don't want to use a FP for it if we won't be able to ride it.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Were there anymore reports with how taller people would feel on FoP? I'm close to 6'4" and my Dad is 6'7" and our height is in our legs. I have FoP FP booked for 2 days on our trip for the DIS 20th. I don't want to use a FP for it if we won't be able to ride it.


Craig is over 6' not sure how tall exactly he is but he seemed fine.


----------



## giant4203

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Were there anymore reports with how taller people would feel on FoP? I'm close to 6'4" and my Dad is 6'7" and our height is in our legs. I have FoP FP booked for 2 days on our trip for the DIS 20th. I don't want to use a FP for it if we won't be able to ride it.



This ride is not friendly for big/ tall people. If you're husky at those heights there's a high probability you'll have trouble fitting on FOP...leg room is what is killed. If you're questioning when you get there ask the cast member up front for the test seat


----------



## Tonyz

disneybree said:


> We're visiting the 28th of July. Will it be really crowded?



That's like the absolute middle of the summer. Holidays aside it's probably the busiest time of the year.


----------



## wilkeliza

giant4203 said:


> This ride is not friendly for big/ tall people. If you're husky at those heights there's a high probability you'll have trouble fitting on FOP...leg room is what is killed. If you're questioning when you get there ask the cast member up front for the test seat



Have you rode it or just speculating?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

wilkeliza said:


> Have you rode it or just speculating?


I thought the same thing. I need real reports. Not someone commenting based on what they saw in a video. I feel like it is going to depend how much leg room there is once you sit down.


----------



## wilkeliza

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I thought the same thing. I need real reports. Not someone commenting based on what they saw in a video. I feel like it is going to depend how much leg room there is once you sit down.



I just wanted to clarify for information sake. Low count poster could be a CM or someone close to one but seems they've been pretty inactive until that comment so wanted to get clarification on why. Best for everyone if some background is given to the conversation.


----------



## giant4203

wilkeliza said:


> Have you rode it or just speculating?



Yes I have ridden it several times. I am heavily involved with this ride (engineer)


----------



## csmith1004

For anyone who rode FoP - how would you rate it as far as intensity? My 10yo DD hates most simulator rides but she loves Sorin. I wonder if she would do well on this ride. How does it compare to Sorin vs Star Tours (which she hates)?  Thanks!


----------



## SueM in MN

AngiTN said:


> I understand that part. Still looking for more info on actual riders fitting and not fitting. The photos of the seat I've seen do not look like a ride that will have any issues. So I'm not sure why there's been any discussion regarding it at all.


I saw a couple of Facebook posts where people who said they had issues with fitting on Harry Potter Zforbidden Journey had no issues with FoP.
Nice there is a trial seat though.


theSurlyMermaid said:


> Does this apply for the motion sickness factor? FJ makes me pretty motion sick. I'm obviously going to ride FoP regardless but I'd like to be prepared with motion meds if I can.


again on Facebook, I've read several posts with people who normally have motion sickness who didn't. One thought it was because of the excellent match between the motions and what you see. The other thought it was because of some of the other really immersive elements.

YMMV and better safe than sorry.


----------



## Marshel

Would have been nice if they had a few larger seats, maybe they were technically unable to, I'm going to count on not being able to fit and if I do it'll be a bonus. Have been losing weight but due to mobility issues it's going a lot slower than it used to. Wonder if they have any sort of lift system to help people in wheelchairs or if they'll be able to handle the seating system. Know it's not based entirely on the film, but the main character in the film is wheel chair bound making it a favorite of kids in that situation. Hopefully, I'm being a little prematurely judgmental.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

csmith1004 said:


> For anyone who rode FoP - how would you rate it as far as intensity? My 10yo DD hates most simulator rides but she loves Sorin. I wonder if she would do well on this ride. How does it compare to Sorin vs Star Tours (which she hates)?  Thanks!



I keep seeing it described as in between Soarin and Star Tours with a bit of ToT thrown in due to a sensation of drops at times

Supposed to be very smooth though so I *think* she'd be ok but no way to know for sure


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Has anyone had success getting a FP for either ride at 30 days out?


----------



## AngiTN

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Has anyone had success getting a FP for either ride at 30 days out?


I saw FP for 3 for the Boat ride on 5/31 pop up last night, so it's possible but they aren't plentiful at all.


----------



## csmith1004

TheMaxRebo said:


> I keep seeing it described as in between Soarin and Star Tours with a bit of ToT thrown in due to a sensation of drops at times
> 
> Supposed to be very smooth though so I *think* she'd be ok but no way to know for sure



Thanks! As long as there are no real jerky movements I think she will be OK. She is willing to try it once at least.


----------



## yulilin3

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Has anyone had success getting a FP for either ride at 30 days out?


I checked this morning for June 1st (30 days out) and see plenty of NRJ for the afternoon and evening,  no FoP


----------



## heyitsmejosh

well the walls are open this morning and they are scanning people in, i assume cast members?


----------



## twebber55

yulilin3 said:


> I checked this morning for June 1st (30 days out) and see plenty of NRJ for the afternoon and evening,  no FoP


the best thing they did was tier for this reason
had they not we wouldnt see any 30 days out


----------



## FastPasser

heyitsmejosh said:


> well the walls are open this morning and they are scanning people in, i assume cast members?


Yup, today is the first day of AK CM previews. 
There is also a Pandora media shoot going on for the next few days. Are you ready for your close-up Yulady?


----------



## Juliet0778

csmith1004 said:


> Thanks! As long as there are no real jerky movements I think she will be OK. She is willing to try it once at least.


See, I keep going back and forth.  I fet motion sick REALLY easily.  And first, I thought I could handle FOP, but then I started hearing about a lot of motion/drop sensation and changed fast passes back to NRJ.  I figure I'll see how I feel as more reports come out and whether I feel like standing in line that day. My main issue is that I can be out of commission for hours if I end up with my vertigo flaring.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

AngiTN said:


> I saw FP for 3 for the Boat ride on 5/31 pop up last night, so it's possible but they aren't plentiful at all.





yulilin3 said:


> I checked this morning for June 1st (30 days out) and see plenty of NRJ for the afternoon and evening,  no FoP



Thanks!  I knew I picked the wrong trip to stay offsite   I'll hope for the best!


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Yup, today is the first day of AK CM previews.
> There is also a Pandora media shoot going on for the next few days. Are you ready for your close-up Yulady?


I'm so excited,  maybe I'll see you Thursday


----------



## AngiTN

disneybree said:


> *Do you think 50-60 year olds could do it?* I am hesitating if we should book Fastpasses once our 60 day mark.


LOL... yes. Without question. So can 5 yo or 90 yo. 



giant4203 said:


> This ride is not friendly for big/ tall people. If you're husky at those heights there's a high probability you'll have trouble fitting on FOP...leg room is what is killed. If you're questioning when you get there ask the cast member up front for the test seat


So leg room is the only area with issues?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

twebber55 said:


> the best thing they did was tier for this reason
> had they not we wouldnt see any 30 days out



While the teiring is a bummer for people hoping to get both (especially those staying on site) - I have to say the combination of teiring but then having the extra extra magic hours I think is pretty fair and a nice bonus for staying on site.  (I am assuming you will be able to get on at least one ride during those extra 2 hours so if you FP the other I feel pretty confident in getting on both rides at least once)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Juliet0778 said:


> See, I keep going back and forth.  I fet motion sick REALLY easily.  And first, I thought I could handle FOP, but then I started hearing about a lot of motion/drop sensation and changed fast passes back to NRJ.  I figure I'll see how I feel as more reports come out and whether I feel like standing in line that day. My main issue is that I can be out of commission for hours if I end up with my vertigo flaring.



especially knowing now they have the single rider line for FoP I definitely think the best/safest plan for people concerned about FoP is to lock up a FP for NRJ and then wait til more info / reviews comes out about FoP and then can do single rider (or just stand by it) if you think ok

I'd say same for those concerned about size issues - and use the test seat out front to check first


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> Is a fat pass like a cheat meal?  I need more than 3 fat passes at Disney.



No, it's like a cheat meal that has NO calories. So you literally get a pass on being fat.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> No, it's like a cheat meal that has NO calories. So you literally get a pass on being fat.



Isn't that all food at Disney?  Thought it only contained Pixie Dust instead of calories


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

AngiTN said:


> So leg room is the only area with issues?



I think I'm going to keep the fastpasses until I hear more about this ride. I'm pretty sure I will fit. It's my Dad that's the question for me, and if you are allowed to bend your knees back, I think he can make it work. There is only one ride in all of the domestic Disney parks that my Dad can't ride, and that is Space Mountain at Disneyland.


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Isn't that all food at Disney?  Thought it only contained Pixie Dust instead of calories



I have found that is only in the drinks with ETOH.


----------



## wilkeliza

If legs are the issue then it won't be a problem for my group. I think that's why the person I was asking for is okay on gringotts and mummy but not Forbidden Journey. Has 0 issues on 7DMT now when at first it was just super tight. FJ is really about the restraint. Especially now that they allow no assistance it just isn't possible. I get the design but it is not easy to put your arms up and around it then push down. I do think had the ride been a true stop and load then on your way it would have worked for most of the people I know who have issues because their traveling group could help them get in then sit and click themselves. I know people who could ride when they first opened and allowed fast assistance (I'm a pro at fast assistance) but now that they allow 0 it just doesn't happen for them.


----------



## CAS239

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Has anyone had success getting a FP for either ride at 30 days out?



For opening day and the day after, nope. They were long gone. Few of us were on right at 7am 30 days out and all of us had no luck and posted in this thread about it


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

CAS239 said:


> For opening day and the day after, nope. They were long gone. Few of us were on right at 7am 30 days out and all of us had no luck and posted in this thread about it


Yes, I recall seeing those posts.  I'm hoping that things will calm down by November and I'll have a chance at one of the two at 30 days.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## yulilin3

Just an fyi on fp, keep checking as often as possible. I managed to get 1 for NRJ for May 28th yesterday.


----------



## miamimi

Hi everyone, I was super excited to see Pandora until yesterday.  My friend visited as part of the media preview and she couldn't ride  Flights of Passage.  She's an Apple shaped woman with an ample bust.  I think she said she's a size 22. She didn't know about the size restriction, so she was pretty embarrassed.  I guess she didn't see the test  ride vehicle.

Has anyone else had this experience or heard about this?


----------



## wilkeliza

miamimi said:


> Hi everyone, I was super excited to see Pandora until yesterday.  My friend visited as part of the media preview and she couldn't ride  Flights of Passage.  She's an Apple shaped woman with an ample bust.  I think she said she's a size 22. She didn't know about the size restriction, so she was pretty embarrassed.  I guess she didn't see the test  ride vehicle.
> 
> Has anyone else had this experience or heard about this?



Heard one or two. Did she say why exactly she couldn't ride? I know it is an embarrassing thing to discuss but a size 22 can be very different on each person who wears it. Was it the back restraint not being able to lock or the legs?


----------



## miamimi

wilkeliza said:


> Heard one or two. Did she say why exactly she couldn't ride? I know it is an embarrassing thing to discuss but a size 22 can be very different on each person who wears it. Was it the back restraint not being able to lock or the legs?


I think it was the back restraint, since most of her weight is carried in her bust and abdomen.  That's the reason I described her as an apple-shaped person.  

I will try to find out more details, but I know she was pretty upset and I don't want to make her even more uncomfortable than she already is.


----------



## goofygal531

TheMaxRebo said:


> I keep seeing it described as in between Soarin and Star Tours with a bit of ToT thrown in due to a sensation of drops at times



The guys in my family do not like drops yet are so looking forward to this ride for the virtual reality factor.  We've never done ToT (too chicken!) but they can handle the drop in Pirates. They have ridden 7DMT, and although hated the one drop they survived and enjoyed it, but will never ride it again. They love Soarin and Star Tours. And yet they refused to ride either Harry Potter ride at Universal - (the not knowing what to expect).

When the AP Previews being, would someone please report back how exactly the intensity of this ride compares to our Disney rides.


----------



## rteetz

goofygal531 said:


> The guys in my family do not like drops yet are so looking forward to this ride for the virtual reality factor.  We've never done ToT (too chicken!) but they can handle the drop in Pirates. They have ridden 7DMT, and although hated the one drop they survived and enjoyed it, but will never ride it again. They love Soarin and Star Tours. And yet they refused to ride either Harry Potter ride at Universal - (the not knowing what to expect).
> 
> When the AP Previews being, would someone please report back how exactly the intensity of this ride compares to our Disney rides.


This is not a virtual reality ride. It's a 3D simulator.

It's hard to compare to a Disney ride because it's different. Many have said it's like Soarin but more intense but also like star tours.


----------



## takehertothemoon

I don't like the added comparison to ToT - that ride ruined me as a kid. I hate straight down/sudden drops.


----------



## bizeemom4

takehertothemoon said:


> I don't like the added comparison to ToT - that ride ruined me as a kid. I hate straight down/sudden drops.


Me too. I can't do TOT or anything suspenseful. They should add to the list of guests who shouldn't ride the new Pandora attraction "Guests with weak bladders that are easily startled."


----------



## takehertothemoon

bizeemom4 said:


> Me too. I can't do TOT or anything suspenseful. They should add to the list of guests who shouldn't ride the new Pandora attraction "Guests with weak bladders that are easily startled."



I agree, that describes me perfectly lol!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bizeemom4 said:


> Me too. I can't do TOT or anything suspenseful. They should add to the list of guests who shouldn't ride the new Pandora attraction "Guests with weak bladders that are easily startled."



I saw just one place mention that - I think because there is the motion to simulate some "drops" in this ride so why the mentioned it and I think they said they had that reverse-G / weightlessness feeling a few times like from the ToT drop - but there isn't a "real" drop in it

Like @rteetz says, it is hard to compare it to other Disney rides since it appears to not really have a comparison elsewhere in the parks


----------



## yulilin3

Mark Daniel's Pandora magic shot


----------



## iona

FPs are now available for dates after 4th July


----------



## rteetz

FYI, Craig and Corey from the Dis are reviewing Pandora on the Dis unplugged today. 

They said Flight of Passage has a lot of motion, the 3D is some of the best they've ever seen, the restraints lock in both your back and legs.


----------



## SueM in MN

Marshel said:


> Would have been nice if they had a few larger seats, maybe they were technically unable to, I'm going to count on not being able to fit and if I do it'll be a bonus. Have been losing weight but due to mobility issues it's going a lot slower than it used to. *Wonder if they have any sort of lift system to help people in wheelchairs or if they'll be able to handle the seating system. *Know it's not based entirely on the film, but the main character in the film is wheel chair bound making it a favorite of kids in that situation. Hopefully, I'm being a little prematurely judgmental.


I have been told that both of the Pandora attractions will require a transfer from a wheelchair, but that both will have a transfer assist device. 
What exactly that means, I don't know.


----------



## PrincessV

iona said:


> FPs are now available for dates after 4th July



My window opens tomorrow - I'm guessing I really do need to be on it at 7am for my Pandora FPs, huh?!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PrincessV said:


> My window opens tomorrow - I'm guessing I really do need to be on it at 7am for my Pandora FPs, huh?!



From what I have seen/read it seems like you will want to be on as early as you can if you want one for Flight of Passage - a little easier to get one for the River ride


----------



## rteetz

More CM preview reviews are coming in on Twitter. People are loving Flight of passage, some saying 20 out of 10 or thatbits their new favorite ride.


----------



## ArielSRL

Pandora is now on the AK map on the WDW website.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## mousefan73

I am worried about the sizing thing.. If I fit in 7DMT will I fit here?


----------



## preemiemama

PrincessV said:


> My window opens tomorrow - I'm guessing I really do need to be on it at 7am for my Pandora FPs, huh?!





TheMaxRebo said:


> From what I have seen/read it seems like you will want to be on as early as you can if you want one for Flight of Passage - a little easier to get one for the River ride



For reference, I made my NRJ at 8 am on my 60 day Saturday. Then, I added FOP yesterday afternoon after seeing all the reviews and deciding to flex our plans a bit. 

My NRJ is at 9 am for 21 people. All the times were pretty wide open. 

My FOP is at 9 pm for 3 people and also had times available all day. 

I'm sure the further into a FP window you get the availability would go down, but so far I have not had an issue. 

FWIW in comparison, I dropped 7DMT to change to FOP and it was saying no availability all day for that...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> View attachment 234961 View attachment 234962 View attachment 234963 View attachment 234964 View attachment 234965



with the mist and little creature and robot icons it looks like a map from Star Craft or something


----------



## rteetz

mousefan73 said:


> I am worried about the sizing thing.. If I fit in 7DMT will I fit here?


We don't know. This isn't a seat like 7DMT.


----------



## Juliet0778

PrincessV said:


> My window opens tomorrow - I'm guessing I really do need to be on it at 7am for my Pandora FPs, huh?!


Not necessarily.  I actually switched to FOP easily at 50 days out (and now I switched back to NVG at about 47 days out, ha!) also with no issues.


----------



## mnmhouston

theSurlyMermaid said:


> OK. I'm fine for Soarin' but not so good with FJ (the screen parts are what do it).



I have never done FJ, but it's the screen parts that get me a little in soarin'.  Still trying to find out how much the seat moves.  I'd be ok with the motion of the seat, but in soarin' it's the screen that simulates the drop feeling.  Trying to find out if in FOP, can you close your eyes to not have that feeling or does the seat actually move enough to cause the stomach drop. Bottom line is the seat that actually drops or the screen that simulates it?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I still don't know what to do. Do I risk it, or do I switch to NRJ? Craig's analysis of this being the "first" ride at Disney that people complain not being able to experience the ride is scaring me. Any CM reports about leg room today?


----------



## wilkeliza

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I still don't know what to do. Do I risk it, or do I switch to NRJ? Craig's analysis of this being the "first" ride at Disney that people complain not being able to experience the ride is scaring me. Any CM reports about leg room today?



Saw one guest of a CM report that in his ride group they were unable to get the restraints to latch so he was politely asked to leave. Just said a larger fellow but nothing beyond that so no clue as to size.


----------



## yulilin3

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I still don't know what to do. Do I risk it, or do I switch to NRJ? Craig's analysis of this being the "first" ride at Disney that people complain not being able to experience the ride is scaring me. Any CM reports about leg room today?


I'm going to CM preview on Thursday, I will specifically ask the CM operating the attraction about this.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

wilkeliza said:


> Saw one guest of a CM report that in his ride group they were unable to get the restraints to latch so he was politely asked to leave. Just said a larger fellow but nothing beyond that so no clue as to size.





yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to CM preview on Thursday, I will specifically ask the CM operating the attraction about this.


K. I heard a while back that guests who are 6"4" and taller would feel uncomfortable. I'm right at 6'4" and my Dad is 6'7", so it is important to know. I have talked to my Dad about it and he doesn't really care if he won't be able to ride the ride or not. I just want him to be able to if he can.

Does anyone know if there is anything in place if guests can't ride a certain attraction due to height or size if they are given a FP for something else? In this case possibly getting one for NRJ? It would be tough luck to have a FP for FoP to get there and be told you can't ride it. Then you basically wasted a FP.


----------



## TygerHawks

ughh...didn't get FP for FOP because not everyone will ride that one, so did river instead.  First day we go will be an MK day which opens at 9, but AK has EMH at 7.  Wondering if I could go to AK, ride FOP, then get back to MK by about 8:30.  Does that sound feasible?


----------



## yulilin3

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Does anyone know if there is anything in place if guests can't ride a certain attraction due to height or size if they are given a FP for something else? In this case possibly getting one for NRJ? It would be tough luck to have a FP for FoP to get there and be told you can't ride it. Then you basically wasted a FP.


As Pandora hasn't officially open no one knows what they will do in that case but I will ask and see if they have a guest recovery plan in place


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Does anyone know if there is anything in place if guests can't ride a certain attraction due to height or size if they are given a FP for something else? In this case possibly getting one for NRJ? It would be tough luck to have a FP for FoP to get there and be told you can't ride it. Then you basically wasted a FP.


I don't believe there is anything currently in place but if this becomes a serious problem there might be. Even then I wouldn't expect anything to be compensated.


----------



## Starlord22

I will be there May 26th to May 28th for opening day. Booked 30 days out and so far no fast passes have popped up. I'm glad to see FOP will have a single rider line since I will be solo on this trip.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

yulilin3 said:


> As Pandora hasn't officially open no one knows what they will do in that case but I will ask and see if they have a guest recovery plan in place





rteetz said:


> I don't believe there is anything currently in place but if this becomes a serious problem there might be. Even then I wouldn't expect anything to be compensated.


Thanks. I look forward to seeing your report on this @yulilin3. I was just curious to know if WDW did anything like this on other rides and other parks since people plan FP 60 days out without knowing what they are getting themselves into sometimes.


----------



## Starlord22

TygerHawks said:


> ughh...didn't get FP for FOP because not everyone will ride that one, so did river instead.  First day we go will be an MK day which opens at 9, but AK has EMH at 7.  Wondering if I could go to AK, ride FOP, then get back to MK by about 8:30.  Does that sound feasible?



I think it will totally depend on the crowd for the 7am EMH at AK


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I don't believe there is anything currently in place but if this becomes a serious problem there might be. Even then I wouldn't expect anything to be compensated.


I believe that if weight/height is a problem they should have a clear warning same as minimum height. Universal has a guide that explains it all and they clearly post:
"This ride employs safety restraints which may not accommodate certain people due to their body shape or size. A test seat is available in the front of the attraction entrance to assist guests in ensuring their ability to ride."
for Forbidden Journey
Unless Disney has this same warning and I just can't find it


----------



## FrancoFun

takehertothemoon said:


> I don't like the added comparison to ToT - that ride ruined me as a kid. I hate straight down/sudden drops.



Yup. Reading that blurb from Theme Park Review makes it a "no" for me, until I hear more. I cannot stand the feeling of being weightless (for reference, if I sit in the upper row of Soarin' I get anxious swooping upwards). NRJ FP+ it will be for us.


----------



## peteykirch

yulilin3 said:


> I believe that if weight/height is a problem they should have a clear warning same as minimum height. Universal has a guide that explains it all and they clearly post:
> "This ride employs safety restraints which may not accommodate certain people due to their body shape or size. A test seat is available in the front of the attraction entrance to assist guests in ensuring their ability to ride."
> for Forbidden Journey
> Unless Disney has this same warning and I just can't find it



They apparently have a test seat outside with a warning as well.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

yulilin3 said:


> I believe that if weight/height is a problem they should have a clear warning same as minimum height. Universal has a guide that explains it all and they clearly post:
> "This ride employs safety restraints which may not accommodate certain people due to their body shape or size. A test seat is available in the front of the attraction entrance to assist guests in ensuring their ability to ride."
> for Forbidden Journey
> Unless Disney has this same warning and I just can't find it


I have looked several times on the FoP page, and they don't have any warnings on their website. All I can find is the minimum height. Not necessarily the maximum height.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

peteykirch said:


> They apparently have a test seat outside with a warning as well.


Even with a test seat, that doesn't stop people from booking FP for the ride 60 days out, and then finding out until they get there if they can ride or not. That is because most people might not realize they have a test seat. Disney needs to have a warning on their website, or they will have a serious problem when people realize they can't ride.


----------



## yulilin3

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have looked several times on the FoP page, and they don't have any warnings on their website. All I can find is the minimum height. Not necessarily the maximum height.


If fp wasn't an issue, a warning and test vehicle outside the attraction would suffice but it's hard when you make your fp without having suficent warning that you might not be able to ride


----------



## yulilin3

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Even with a test seat, that doesn't stop people from booking FP for the ride 60 days out, and then finding out until they get there if they can ride or not. That is because most people might not realize they have a test seat. Disney needs to have a warning on their website, or they will have a serious problem when people realize they can't ride.


posted at the same time


----------



## wilkeliza

Yep this might be the first time Disney needs to put the warning on the website page. Of course it depends on what guests of size actually means. At Uni they will still let you get your money back if you go straight to a ride and are a no go. However that means you can't enjoy the park the rest of the day either. This restraint is so new though that none of us can make a solid guess as to what might be an issue. Is a 290 6 ft guy a issue or are we talking 350 and 6' are shorter at a disadvantage because they can't lean over the U etc.


----------



## yulilin3

wilkeliza said:


> Yep this might be the first time Disney needs to put the warning on the website page. Of course it depends on what guests of size actually means. At Uni they will still let you get your money back if you go straight to a ride and are a no go. However that means you can't enjoy the park the rest of the day either. This restraint is so new though that none of us can make a solid guess as to what might be an issue. Is a 290 6 ft guy a issue or are we talking 350 and 6' are shorter at a disadvantage because they can't lean over the U etc.


totally agree about not really knowing until you are there but there should be some sort of "heads up" and then the guest can make the decision to book fps or not, or in extreme cases to buy a ticket to AK or not.


----------



## RunningWithScissors

We have FP's for Na'vi River Journey on opening day at night and on the 29th we have FOP during the day.  Absolutely cannot wait!!


----------



## BigRed98

Ik this question is way to early to ask but does anyone think that pandora can be a land that can grow? As in adding new shops and food places, possibly adding a show and maybe in the far distant future a new attraction?


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Ik this question is way to early to ask but does anyone think that pandora can be a land that can grow? As in adding new shops and food places, possibly adding a show and maybe in the far distant future a new attraction?


Yes.


----------



## cigar95

BigRed98 said:


> Ik this question is way to early to ask but does anyone think that pandora can be a land that can grow? As in adding new shops and food places, possibly adding a show and maybe in the far distant future a new attraction?


Not just "yes", but more like "ohhhhh, yes!" Most definitely.  There are significant things on the drawing board now, though with no real timetable. And the details are still a bit "blue sky".
If Pandora becomes as big a hit as it might look like, the biggest thing slowing down the expansion will likely not be money, but simply the limit on how many people there are that have the resources and skill set to develop and build theme park attractions, given all the other stuff going on in Orlando. (Remember, besides Star Wars, we haven't seen the last of Harry Potter development, either!)







Not apropos of anything in particular, but has anyone seen videos of the Shanghai version of Pirates?


----------



## rteetz

cigar95 said:


> Not just "yes", but more like "ohhhhh, yes!" Most definitely.  There are significant things on the drawing board now, though with no real timetable.
> If Pandora becomes as big a hit as it might look like, the biggest thing slowing down the expansion will likely not be money, but simply the limit on how many people there are that have the resources and skill set to develop and build theme park attractions, given all the other stuff going on in Orlando. (Remember, besides Star Wars, we haven't seen the last of Harry Potter development, either!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not apropos of anything in particular, but has anyone seen videos of the Shanghai version of Pirates?


I don't think resources will be the problem it hasn't been yet so I don't see why it would be. You have universal projects and two major lands being built at Disney as well as road construction. I think the expansion will really depend on people's reactions and money.


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> totally agree about not really knowing until you are there but there should be some sort of "heads up" and then the guest can make the decision to book fps or not, or in extreme cases to buy a ticket to AK or not.



DS friend rode it and said the guy next to him was unable to be buckled in.  They said he was too large and had to leave. 

No reason why there can't be a warning on the FP+ booking, and a heads up to check at the "test seat" before entering the line if there is any question.   Stinks to get to the end, wait in long line or burn a FP+ only to be sent out.  Very unmagical.

EDITED to add: Just saw Attractions reported "We saw one woman who was too big to ride. Banks will be going this Thursday. We will let everyone know if he has any issues."


----------



## wilkeliza

HopperFan said:


> DS friend rode it and said the guy next to him was unable to be buckled in.  They said he was too large and had to leave.
> 
> No reason why there can't be a warning on the FP+ booking, and a heads up to check at the "test seat" before entering the line if there is any question.   Stinks to get to the end, wait in long line or burn a FP+ only to be sent out.  Very unmagical.



Did said friend give any idea on how big the guy is. That's the biggest problem I'm having is how big is too big.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

rteetz said:


> More CM preview reviews are coming in on Twitter. People are loving Flight of passage, some saying 20 out of 10 or thatbits their new favorite ride.


So excited to hear this. I'm spending 3 of my 6 park days at at AK so I can do NRJ once and FOP twice with a fastpass. Also planning to stay two EMH nights. Got my fastpasses this morning. Very easy to get at 60 days out.


----------



## HopperFan

wilkeliza said:


> Did said friend give any idea on how big the guy is. That's the biggest problem I'm having is how big is too big.



I'll ask.  And everyone will be different proportions so hard to even find out OR even warn with just height or weight.  

I think most folks have been able to ride most things at Disney so it's kind of a surprise that a new ride could be a problem.  Add to that the lack of W/C options given the character in the movie ........... quite sad.


----------



## rteetz

HopperFan said:


> DS friend rode it and said the guy next to him was unable to be buckled in.  They said he was too large and had to leave.
> 
> No reason why there can't be a warning on the FP+ booking, and a heads up to check at the "test seat" before entering the line if there is any question.   Stinks to get to the end, wait in long line or burn a FP+ only to be sent out.  Very unmagical.


My guess is because this is previews they are still testing body sizes before they would put out said warning.


----------



## wilkeliza

HopperFan said:


> I'll ask.  And everyone will be different proportions so hard to even find out OR even warn with just height or weight.
> 
> I think most folks have been able to ride most things at Disney so it's kind of a surprise that a new ride could be a problem.  Add to that the lack of W/C options given the character in the movie ........... quite sad.



Yeah. I guess with the wheel chair someone told me well he had to transfer to experience them but my reply was that he at least got to experience it. You would hope there would be some way to have something. Still no clue what transfer option the have.

I just like to be prepared with an idea so I can prepare my travel group. Easier to deal if they know it may not happen ahead of time so they don't get too hyped. Had no issues with gringotts or mummy only The music coaster and Uni and Forbidden Journey so I am really hoping it is ok for 2X guys. I mean if the producer of Avatar rode it you think its about the same.


----------



## rteetz

HopperFan said:


> I'll ask.  And everyone will be different proportions so hard to even find out OR even warn with just height or weight.
> 
> I think most folks have been able to ride most things at Disney so it's kind of a surprise that a new ride could be a problem.  Add to that the lack of W/C options given the character in the movie ........... quite sad.


I don't find it that sad. Yes it's unfortunate that not everyone will be able to ride but universal has several rides that not everyone can ride and has done just fine. It's hard to make a new and unique ride system while be accommodating to every single person. I think Disney did the best they could here while trying to be innovative.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> I don't find it that sad. Yes it's unfortunate that not everyone will be able to ride but universal has several rides that not everyone can ride and has done just fine. It's hard to make a new and unique ride system while be accommodating to every single person. I think Disney did the best they could here while trying to be innovative.



I think the sad part is how different it all is. Very frustrating to be able to ride one type of restraint but not another and the reasoning being a cosmetic design (as forbidden Journey usually ends up being in my experiences) or that as our world becomes more open they don't think of everyone. I know for Navi people are pretty darn upset because they have the knowledge on how to make a fully accesible boat ride and didn't do it. Heck they could have figured out a way to have the boat merge into the others at launch to not disrupt the ride too much and they didn't.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Any photo pass opportunities on either of these rides?  I'd love to have a pic of myself cruisin' on a banshee . . .  Or a ride video!  I would bet they could make a pretty cool video with FOP- even better than ToT and SDMT.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> I think the sad part is how different it all is. Very frustrating to be able to ride one type of restraint but not another and the reasoning being a cosmetic design (as forbidden Journey usually ends up being in my experiences) or that as our world becomes more open they don't think of everyone. I know for Navi people are pretty darn upset because they have the knowledge on how to make a fully accesible boat ride and didn't do it. Heck they could have figured out a way to have the boat merge into the others at launch to not disrupt the ride too much and they didn't.


I understand, the boat ride probably should've been fully accessible. There could be something not told to us that prevented them from doing that. The size of the boat is probably a factor in that. Making a wheelchair accessible boat that size might've not been problematic.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I don't find it that sad. Yes it's unfortunate that not everyone will be able to ride but universal has several rides that not everyone can ride and has done just fine. It's hard to make a new and unique ride system while be accommodating to every single person. I think Disney did the best they could here while trying to be innovative.





wilkeliza said:


> I think the sad part is how different it all is. Very frustrating to be able to ride one type of restraint but not another and the reasoning being a cosmetic design (as forbidden Journey usually ends up being in my experiences) or that as our world becomes more open they don't think of everyone. I know for Navi people are pretty darn upset because they have the knowledge on how to make a fully accesible boat ride and didn't do it. Heck they could have figured out a way to have the boat merge into the others at launch to not disrupt the ride too much and they didn't.


I grew up going to Cedar Point all the time as it is just down the road from me. It is a great park that always does very well. That being said, if you are a woman over a size 18 or a man over 200 or so you probably won't fit on most any coaster. I've had years where I didn't get to ride. Bummer, yes, but the restraints are made for safety. Saying that they could design it one way but just chose not to is probably not the case. For whatever reason they built it how it worked best. Disney is still, by far, the most accommodating park for people in wheelchairs or guests that are larger. It is a bummer if someone doesn't get to ride, trust me I've  been there, but there is still so much to do and explore.


----------



## wilkeliza

Capang said:


> I grew up going to Cedar Point all the time as it is just down the road from me. It is a great park that always does very well. That being said, if you are a woman over a size 18 or a man over 200 or so you probably won't fit on most any coaster. I've had years where I didn't get to ride. Bummer, yes, but the restraints are made for safety. Saying that they could design it one way but just chose not to is probably not the case. For whatever reason they built it how it worked best. Disney is still, by far, the most accommodating park for people in wheelchairs or guests that are larger. It is a bummer if someone doesn't get to ride, trust me I've  been there, but there is still so much to do and explore.



Oh I'm not saying every single ride is a choice that could have been different (FoP is one where it looks like for safety it has to be this way) but Rip Ride Rocket could have been an over the shoulder like any other coaster. That's the one that always was mind boggling but of course I'm use to over the shoulder retraints.


----------



## Capang

wilkeliza said:


> Oh I'm not saying every single ride is a choice that could have been different (FoJ is one where it looks like for safety it has to be this way) but Rip Ride Rocket could have been an older the shoulder like any other coaster. That's the one that always was mind boggling but of course I'm use to over the shoulder retraints.


Lots of thrill coasters like that don't have shoulder harnesses. Most have some type of lap bar or combination lap bar/shoulder harness. I'm guessing it has to do with the physics of the ride and keeping people the most secure.


----------



## IrishNYC

HopperFan said:


> I'll ask.  And everyone will be different proportions so hard to even find out OR even warn with just height or weight.
> 
> I think most folks have been able to ride most things at Disney so it's kind of a surprise that a new ride could be a problem.  Add to that the lack of W/C options given the character in the movie ........... quite sad.



i agree with this. Disney is generally very accommodating to the Pooh Sized crowd, so it's surprising that they'd make a ride that seems to be such a worry.


----------



## fla4fun

I have issues with my legs on 7DMT, so I'm going into this expecting not to be able to ride FoP.  I will check out the test seat during the AP preview when it may not be as busy.  I have long legs, which is an issue, and another family member is Pooh sized, and the third has issues with 3D attractions causing migraines.  So FoP may just be out of the cards for us. 

The river ride looks like it will be incredible though, and I'm looking forward to that, as well as the general ambiance of the area.


----------



## BigRed98

Does anyone know if the toy banshees that u can buy interact with the land? I'm interested in buying one when I go down this summer but I want to know if it does anything else than just flap it's wings, open mouth and howl?


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Does anyone know if the toy banshees that u can buy interact with the land? I'm interested in buying one when I go down this summer but I want to know if it does anything else than just flap it's wings, open mouth and howl?


I am not sure it does interact with the land. I think it is basically just a "pet" banshee.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> I don't find it that sad. Yes it's unfortunate that not everyone will be able to ride but universal has several rides that not everyone can ride and has done just fine. It's hard to make a new and unique ride system while be accommodating to every single person. I think Disney did the best they could here while trying to be innovative.



Nailed it. I think Disney should continue making rides that allow for people in wheelchairs or who have disabilities to ride. But if it's between continuing to be innovative and exciting... and making sure every single "Pooh/Plus/whatever"-sized person can ride? Come on...

We can all ride the river ride, at least!


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> I don't find it that sad. Yes it's unfortunate that not everyone will be able to ride but universal has several rides that not everyone can ride and has done just fine. It's hard to make a new and unique ride system while be accommodating to every single person. I think Disney did the best they could here while trying to be innovative.


Universal has done fine but they have gotten some heat and even went in and redesign a few to be more accommodating. Which means that they could have designed it differently when it was built but didn't for whatever reason. It is extremely surprising to me that Disney did go down their path here. Did they have to make something for everyone? No. But have they tried to be different from Universal in this regard? Yes, I believe they have. Till now.


----------



## wilkeliza

Tonyz said:


> Nailed it. I think Disney should continue making rides that allow for people in wheelchairs or who have disabilities to ride. But if it's between continuing to be innovative and exciting... and making sure every single "Pooh/Plus/whatever"-sized person can ride? Come on...
> 
> We can all ride the river ride, at least!



I don't think everyone can ride Navi River though. ECV transfer to push wheelchair means solo ecv users may not get to ride and those who can not transfer out of their wheelchair won't be able to. Based on the step into the boat even some kids in wheelchairs won't get to ride because it is hard to pass even elementy school aged kids down and back up like that.  I know not everyone can be accomidated everytime but I think it is important to remember that not all guest get to ride even the most calm attractions.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Universal has done fine but they have gotten some heat and even went in and redesign a few to be more accommodating. Which means that they could have designed it differently when it was built but didn't for whatever reason. It is extremely surprising to me that Disney did go down their path here. Did they have to make something for everyone? No. But have they tried to be different from Universal in this regard? Yes, I believe they have. Till now.


Disney wants to create new experiences and be innovative. To do that not everything is going to be 100% accessible. It also doesn't seem Disney is going down the Universal path either. The Star Wars rides should be accessible at least the battle ride. Disney wanted to make this different from other simulators they have done like Star Tours and Soarin.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> Disney wants to create new experiences and be innovative. To do that not everything is going to be 100% accessible. It also doesn't seem Disney is going down the Universal path either. The Star Wars rides should be accessible at least the battle ride. Disney wanted to make this different from other simulators they have done like Star Tours and Soarin.



I'm also wondering what guest of size is. At some point every ride is going to be an issue. Is it the 2X guest who has 0 issues on any ride at WDW that siddenly is going to have an issue or is it the people who already have issues on Astro Orbitor, Everest, 7DMT, etc that are going to have issues on this.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> I'm also wondering what guest of size is. At some point every ride is going to be an issue. Is it the 2X guest who has 0 issues on any ride at WDW that siddenly is going to have an issue or is it the people who already have issues on Astro Orbitor, Everest, 7DMT, etc that are going to have issues on this.


Its a good question. I think because this is still so new they are still testing body types which is why we are hearing that people are getting all the way to the ride before being turned away.


----------



## AngiTN

wilkeliza said:


> I'm also wondering what guest of size is. At some point every ride is going to be an issue. Is it the 2X guest who has 0 issues on any ride at WDW that siddenly is going to have an issue or is it the people who already have issues on Astro Orbitor, Everest, 7DMT, etc that are going to have issues on this.


This is where I'm looking at it from too.
I realize that there are limits to rides, even at Disney. It is impossible to fit 100% of the people out there. 
But I'd like to think that if you can fit on all other rides at Disney you can still fit on all new rides at Disney.
I would like to see they never start down a path where just 1 of their rides are restrictive.
I don't find any ride tight or uncomfortable, I've ridden them all.


----------



## FastPasser

CM preview day #1 is in the books. Could have gone a little smoother, but not too bad. There were about 800 CMs and their guests at each 2 hour session. There is an hour reset period between each session.

Body size at FoP, it is a factor, but it's not due to height, and as previously posted, it's mainly leg room limitations. Some tall people will have no problem, but other tall people might. It's how their bodies are proportioned. An average height person could also have a problem if they are more than pooh size, their legs may not fit into the available space. No way to tell until you try the test seat.

While their could have been. I am not aware of anyone not being able to experience FoP due to body size. The vast majority of people will be fine. Currently there is no test seat at the entrance, but one will be installed at some point. No date on if that will occur before the AP and DVC previews.


----------



## danikoski

wilkeliza said:


> I don't think everyone can ride Navi River though. ECV transfer to push wheelchair means solo ecv users may not get to ride and those who can not transfer out of their wheelchair won't be able to. Based on the step into the boat even some kids in wheelchairs won't get to ride because it is hard to pass even elementy school aged kids down and back up like that.  I know not everyone can be accomidated everytime but I think it is important to remember that not all guest get to ride even the most calm attractions.



I'm surprised they didn't add a lift like they have for the swimming pools. 

When the IP your land is pulled from focuses on a character who is in a wheelchair, it might behoove the land maker to have at least one ride fully handicap accessible. Right now, this does not appear to be the case.


----------



## Gina Starr

Well it sounds like the FOP test seat isn't out yet but I wonder if it will allow you to close the restraints. From what I have read, that's when the problems occur so hopefully you can test the restraints too.


----------



## HydroGuy

FastPasser said:


> CM preview day #1 is in the books. Could have gone a little smoother, but not too bad. There were about 800 CMs and their guests at each 2 hour session. There is an hour reset period between each session.
> 
> Body size at FoP, it is a factor, but it's not due to height, and as previously posted, it's mainly leg room limitations. Some tall people will have no problem, but other tall people might. It's how their bodies are proportioned. An average height person could also have a problem if they are more than pooh size, their legs may not fit into the available space. No way to tell until you try the test seat.
> 
> While their could have been. I am not aware of anyone not being able to experience FoP due to body size. The vast majority of people will be fine. Currently there is no test seat at the entrance, but one will be installed at some point. No date on if that will occur before the AP and DVC previews.


From what I am reading, a "real" Na'vi at 10 feet tall could not ride the Banshee because they are too tall. Doesn't that seem strange?


----------



## rteetz

HydroGuy said:


> From what I am reading, a "real" Na'vi at 10 feet tall could not ride the Banshee because they are too tall. Doesn't that seem strange?


Well technically this ride system is a link chair so a Na'vi person would never have to use this chair since they are the ones riding the actual banshee


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> I'm surprised they didn't add a lift like they have for the swimming pools.
> 
> When the IP your land is pulled from focuses on a character who is in a wheelchair, it might behoove the land maker to have at least one ride fully handicap accessible. Right now, this does not appear to be the case.


That would create a new set of liability issues.


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser said:


> CM preview day #1 is in the books. Could have gone a little smoother, but not too bad. There were about 800 CMs and their guests at each 2 hour session. There is an hour reset period between each session.
> 
> Body size at FoP, it is a factor, but it's not due to height, and as previously posted, it's mainly leg room limitations. Some tall people will have no problem, but other tall people might. It's how their bodies are proportioned. An average height person could also have a problem if they are more than pooh size, their legs may not fit into the available space. No way to tell until you try the test seat.
> 
> While their could have been. I am not aware of anyone not being able to experience FoP due to body size. The vast majority of people will be fine. Currently there is no test seat at the entrance, but one will be installed at some point. No date on if that will occur before the AP and DVC previews.



I'm assuming you've experienced it. Is there an idicatior on the floor or bench one could use to determine they are okay when they sit down? Like if you don't cover any of the space where the bars come up then you are okay or like a yellow line where your legs must be or anything like that?


----------



## FastPasser

wilkeliza said:


> I'm assuming you've experienced it.


You're 1/2 right, I did experience NRJ but not FoP, maybe tomorrow. What I posted was based on direct feedback from guests and staff.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser said:


> You're 1/2 right, I did experience NRJ but not FoP, maybe tomorrow. What I posted was based on direct feedback from guests and staff.


Well where is your 1/2 review of Pandora then?


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser said:


> You're 1/2 right, I did experience NRJ but not FoP, maybe tomorrow. What I posted was based on direct feedback from guests and staff.



Cool. I'm super nervouse for all of this for some reason haha. I even had a panic moment today that if we use our 1:30-2:30 FP we might get estopped on dinosaur and miss our AP preview time.


----------



## FastPasser

rteetz said:


> Well where is your 1/2 review of Pandora then?


Let's see, finished up at 8, CM shuttle to the front, walk 1/2 a mile to my car, drive home, dinner, watch the end of the Red Sox game, oh, say hi to the wife and dogs, I think you get my point.


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser said:


> Let's see, finished up at 8, CM shuttle to the front, walk 1/2 a mile to my car, drive home, dinner, watch the end of the Red Sox game, oh, say hi to the wife and dogs, I think you get my point.



Oh you are still parking at the front! Heard CMs may have to go park at MK during Avatar opening weekend.


----------



## FastPasser

wilkeliza said:


> Cool. I'm super nervouse for all of this for some reason haha.


I wouldn't be nervous. I saw a lot of different body types and it was all good.


----------



## HopperFan

danikoski said:


> I'm surprised they didn't add a lift like they have for the swimming pools.
> 
> When the IP your land is pulled from focuses on a character who is in a wheelchair, it might behoove the land maker to have at least one ride fully handicap accessible. Right now, this does not appear to be the case.



They wouldn't even need that.  They know how to build a W/C accessible boat, they could have done the same here with some modification.


----------



## FastPasser

wilkeliza said:


> Oh you are still parking at the front! Heard CMs may have to go park at MK during Avatar opening weekend.


Really, MK? I'm global and haven't heard that. I also don't work weekends, I won't be anywhere near AK on the 27th.


----------



## rteetz

HopperFan said:


> They wouldn't even need that.  They know how to build a W/C accessible boat, they could have done the same here with some modification.


I think it has to do with the size of the boat. No other Disney boat rides have this small of a boat.


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser said:


> Really, MK? I'm global and haven't heard that. I also don't work weekends, I won't be anywhere near AK on the 27th.



Could have just been DisTwitter snark as well. I would have thought Epcot but I guess DHS peeps fet stuck over there sometimes? Sounds like it is about time Disney builds some CM paeking garages at each park haha. That's honestly the biggest thing I will never miss about being a CM.


----------



## FastPasser

rteetz said:


> I think it has to do with the size of the boat. No other Disney boat rides have this small of a boat.


It is rather small.


----------



## mousefan73

FastPasser said:


> It is rather small.


Like small where for older, heavier people an issue getting in and out. Are the seats really low where some might have knee issues? My mom has issues with IASM and such. Is there less leg room compared to other Disney boats?? Thx!


----------



## hiroMYhero

wilkeliza said:


> Oh you are still parking at the front! Heard CMs may have to go park at MK during Avatar opening weekend.





FastPasser said:


> Really, MK? I'm global and haven't heard that. I also don't work weekends, I won't be anywhere near AK on the 27th.





wilkeliza said:


> Could have just been DisTwitter snark as well. I would have thought Epcot but I guess DHS peeps fet stuck over there sometimes? Sounds like it is about time Disney builds some CM paeking garages at each park haha. That's honestly the biggest thing I will never miss about being a CM.


It's true. Yesterday, entertainment CMs  were told to park at MK beginning this Saturday. With the CM Previews being held this Saturday, parking lot CMs wouldn't know if the CMs coming in were arriving as guests or for work. 

That will add on an hour+ to their work day... without additional pay.


----------



## FastPasser

mousefan73 said:


> Like small where for older, heavier people an issue getting in and out. Are the seats really low where some might have knee issues? My mom has issues with IASM and such. Is there less leg room compared to other Disney boats?? Thx!


Small as in overall size. Due to so many variables, I can't address as to who will have issues riding it, but it's a typical boat ride configuration. Getting on and off was quick and easy. The amount of space, leg room and seat height were adequate for me and everyone I was able to observe.


----------



## FastPasser

hiroMYhero said:


> It's true. Yesterday, entertainment CMs  were told to park at MK beginning this Saturday. With the CM Previews being held this Saturday, parking lot CMs wouldn't know if the CMs coming in were arriving as guests or for work. That will add on an hour+ to their work day... without additional pay.


Wow, that's unbelievable and ridiculous that they would ask CMs to do that without pay. I haven't been told or read anything regarding that yet. It's never happened at AK, but during certain events at DHS, DHS CMs parked at Epcot and were shuttled to DHS. It was actually quicker in that case than parking at DHS. That's certainly not the case here.


----------



## jods

Does anyone know if FOP have seizure warnings on it?  I'm fine on soarin and have done star tours and mission space green.  I did skip mission space once because I wasn't feeling great and didn't want to risk it.


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser said:


> Let's see, finished up at 8, CM shuttle to the front, walk 1/2 a mile to my car, drive home, dinner, watch the end of the Red Sox game, oh, say hi to the wife and dogs, I think you get my point.


LOL.. clearly your priorities are not where they should be 

Thank you so much for the info you are passing along. It's perfect for me as it lets me keep up with info on the new land but avoiding any specific spoilers. New stuff comes along so rarely I really want the first time I see it to be with my own eyes


----------



## twebber55

watching the disunplugged podcast yesterday has got me pumped for next Saturday
those guys seemed genuinely excited for the land


----------



## yulilin3

This morning was able to get fp for NRJ and RoL for June 2nd for a party of 5. FoP were all out


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HopperFan said:


> They wouldn't even need that.  They know how to build a W/C accessible boat, they could have done the same here with some modification.





rteetz said:


> I think it has to do with the size of the boat. No other Disney boat rides have this small of a boat.



It does seem a bit disappointing that some people might not be able to do either new attraction .... and yes, I get the boats are small and unique, etc. - but we give Imagineering credit for building this amazing land that is so immersive, you are telling me they couldn't figure out how to make a smallish boat fit a wheelchair?

Now maybe in reality this will wind up being a non-issue but if it is true some people can't do either ride that would, to me, be unfortunate


----------



## FastPasser

AngiTN said:


> New stuff comes along so rarely I really want the first time I see it to be with my own eyes


As amazing as the visuals are, what stood out just as much was the audio background that's everywhere. They really kicked it up a notch, but I'm not referring to the volume. Pay special attention to the sounds as you walk by the different areas. You totally forget that it's not real.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser said:


> As amazing as the visuals are, what stood out just as much was the audio background that's everywhere. They really kicked it up a notch, but I'm not referring to the volume. Pay special attention to the sounds as you walk by the different areas. You totally forget that it's not real.


I think that's something that truly helps make it feel like you are on a new planet rather than inside a theme park.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> It does seem a bit disappointing that some people might not be able to do either new attraction .... and yes, I get the boats are small and unique, etc. - but we give Imagineering credit for building this amazing land that is so immersive, you are telling me they couldn't figure out how to make a smallish boat fit a wheelchair?
> 
> Now maybe in reality this will wind up being a non-issue but if it is true some people can't do either ride that would, to me, be unfortunate


My guess is that because the boats are so small they couldn't fit a wheelchair plus people to ride with that wheelchair guest. Not every wheelchair is the same size of course meaning it would be hard to make it a size that accommodates most wheelchairs plus have seating and remain within the same dimensions of the other boats.


----------



## HopperFan

FastPasser said:


> Wow, that's unbelievable and ridiculous that they would ask CMs to do that without pay. I haven't been told or read anything regarding that yet. It's never happened at AK, but during certain events at DHS, DHS CMs parked at Epcot and were shuttled to DHS. It was actually quicker in that case than parking at DHS. That's certainly not the case here.



I'm not surprised though ... on our (March) trip after ROL and night hours started ... we were shocked to arrive and see the parking lot completely full on the entrance/bus side and halfway full on the handicapped parking side.  We even said out loud "what in the world are their plans when Pandora opens? because this lot is surely too small for park capacity."


----------



## Bay Max

I obviously have my fears about fitting on FoP, but I'm not going to complain about it until I actually try to ride it and am turned away.  If there's just a small percentage of folks that can't ride, I'm fine with it (however unhappy I'll be if I'm in that group), as there's no way of accommodating everyone for everything.

Universal, however, really bothered me w/ the HP attractions because SO MANY people can't ride.  2/3 of Americans are overweight or obese.  And many people are tall or busty.  I saw so many people there (including me) who couldn't ride.  That just doesn't seem right, especially because, as I said, I am able to fit on EVERY WDW ride.  And I'm just scared that Disney saw that it didn't hurt Universal's bottom line and that it costs less to make less accommodating rides.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Flossbolna

It might have been a long time ago now, but I do remember a lot of excitement about people not fitting into the train when Expedition Everest first opened. I am not sure if it is still there, but that is why a test seat was installed there as well. So, FoP ist not the very first ride at WDW to open with concerns about people fitting in/on seats. After the first couple of years of EE being discussed in regard of whether people fit or not, the excitement died down. It seems to be less of a concern now. So, I think part of the whole discussion about who fits on FoP is mainly just because so few people hae experienced it. I would be surprised if size would be more of an issue than on the 7DMT. Those seats already feel tight for me and I of average height and not overweight.


----------



## FastPasser

Flossbolna said:


> So, I think part of the whole discussion about who fits on FoP is mainly just because so few people have experienced it. I would be surprised if size would be more of an issue than on the 7DMT.


Agreed, although we're talking about very different parts of the body.



Flossbolna said:


> Those seats already feel tight for me and I of average height and not overweight.


I thought so too, and I'm below average height and certainly not overweight. Well, maybe by a few pounds.


----------



## cigar95

TheMaxRebo said:


> It does seem a bit disappointing that some people might not be able to do either new attraction .... and yes, I get the boats are small and unique, etc. - but we give Imagineering credit for building this amazing land that is so immersive, you are telling me they couldn't figure out how to make a smallish boat fit a wheelchair?


When the subs reopened at DLand a few years ago, the accommodation they made for wheelchairs was to build a booth next to the boarding area in which those guests could experience a "virtual ride". Seems something similar could be done for NRJ, and with the innovation that these imagineers have done, I have to think it could be quite immersive. I can see something similar being done for FoP. It wouldn't be the same as the full experience, but it's something - if they made the effort and if there's room for such a facility.


----------



## JennLTX

AngiTN said:


> LOL.. clearly your priorities are not where they should be


You know, I wasn't going to say anything but now that you've pointed it out...  


All kidding aside, I appreciate so much all the reports here, and how respectful everyone has been about keeping spoilers to a minimum.  I'm so excited about this I can't EVEN.


----------



## HopperFan

Flossbolna said:


> * So, I think part of the whole discussion about who fits on FoP is mainly just because so few people hae experienced it.* I would be surprised if size would be more of an issue than on the 7DMT. Those seats already feel tight for me and I of average height and not overweight.



On the flip side, the fact that so few people have been on it, and yet there are multiple reports across sources, of folks being turned away from riding once they get to the vehicle ... MAY mean that the number of those who can't ride are more than any other Disney ride.


----------



## Kindermouse

Bay Max said:


> I obviously have my fears about fitting on FoP, but I'm not going to complain about it until I actually try to ride it and am turned away.  If there's just a small percentage of folks that can't ride, I'm fine with it (however unhappy I'll be if I'm in that group), as there's no way of accommodating everyone for everything.
> 
> Universal, however, really bothered me w/ the HP attractions because SO MANY people can't ride.  2/3 of Americans are overweight or obese.  And many people are tall or busty.  I saw so many people there (including me) who couldn't ride.  That just doesn't seem right, especially because, as I said, I am able to fit on EVERY WDW ride.  And I'm just scared that Disney saw that it didn't hurt Universal's bottom line and that it costs less to make less accommodating rides.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed.



I was feeling much the same as you are- a little nervous about not fitting and missing out but hopeful at least that most could ride. FJ was the first time it ever occurred to me that I might not fit on a ride one day. I did ride it and its not like I had to squeeze or hold my breath or anything but seeing the height of my over head restraint I realized that It may well not fit people too much larger than me and I was only a size 16 which, nowadays is only a little above average. 

But I have been look at pictures of people who have ridden and the videos of people in the queue and it seem like size is a much smaller issue here than on FJ and plenty of people of varying size will be able to ride.


----------



## FastPasser

JennLTX said:


> You know, I wasn't going to say anything but now that you've pointed it out.


They may have not been in the correct order. That's my excuse and I'm sticking with it.


JennLTX said:


> and how respectful everyone has been about keeping spoilers to a minimum.


And with that, I don't have to feel guilty about not doing a review. Take that Rteetz.


----------



## AngiTN

Kindermouse said:


> I was feeling much the same as you are- a little nervous about not fitting and missing out but hopeful at least that most could ride. FJ was the first time it ever occurred to me that I might not fit on a ride one day. I did ride it and its not like I had to squeeze or hold my breath or anything but seeing the height of my over head restraint I realized that It may well not fit people too much larger than me and I was only a size 16 which, nowadays is only a little above average.
> 
> But I have been look at pictures of people who have ridden and the videos of people in the queue and it seem like size is a much smaller issue here than on FJ and plenty of people of varying size will be able to ride.


Yeah, I think no matter how it works out with FoP more will be able to ride it than they do with FJ


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser said:


> And with that, I don't have to feel guilty about not doing a review. Take that Rteetz.


What I MEANT was I appreciate that when videos and pics have been posted, the majority have been with the spoiler tags.  You are NOT off the hook for a review.


----------



## spankswife

Sorry if this has been mentioned...We are going on the first day of AP preview, so I wont be able to find out in advance. 

Are the restaurants in Pandora going to be open for AP preview or should I plan on eating before?


----------



## twebber55

spankswife said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned...We are going on the first day of AP preview, so I wont be able to find out in advance.
> 
> Are the restaurants in Pandora going to be open for AP preview or should I plan on eating before?


i would say i m about 99% sure they will be
im sure they want you to spend $$$$


----------



## wilkeliza

spankswife said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned...We are going on the first day of AP preview, so I wont be able to find out in advance.
> 
> Are the restaurants in Pandora going to be open for AP preview or should I plan on eating before?



They have been open for CM preview so I imagine that they will be for AP as well as the shops.


----------



## Flossbolna

HopperFan said:


> On the flip side, the fact that so few people have been on it, and yet there are multiple reports across sources, of folks being turned away from riding once they get to the vehicle ... MAY mean that the number of those who can't ride are more than any other Disney ride.



That was my point about EE. There were so many reports about how people could not close the lap bar enough and so on when it first opened in 2006 (?). I think it is just something that is being reported more because of the newness of the ride and all the bad press Forbiden Journey had in that regard. It is one of the hot topic when a new thrill ride opens. Who knows, some of multiple reports might actually refer to the same incident because three people see one person not being able to fit and all three tweet about it and tell two friends each and suddenly you have 9 people talking about how difficult it is to fit on the ride.

Unfortunately we will not know until the ride has been operating for a while if more people than usual will be affected. I just wanted to help calm the panic that seemed to arise about this issue a little.


----------



## Liljo22

Flossbolna said:


> That was my point about EE. There were so many reports about how people could not close the lap bar enough and so on when it first opened in 2006 (?). I think it is just something that is being reported more because of the newness of the ride and all the bad press Forbiden Journey had in that regard. It is one of the hot topic when a new thrill ride opens. Who knows, some of multiple reports might actually refer to the same incident because three people see one person not being able to fit and all three tweet about it and tell two friends each and suddenly you have 9 people talking about how difficult it is to fit on the ride.
> 
> Unfortunately we will not know until the ride has been operating for a while if more people than usual will be affected. I just wanted to help calm the panic that seemed to arise about this issue a little.



I agree that its not worth the panic right now.  Its previews right now.  Who knows how many people this really affects and if Disney is still adjusting the restraints while more people ride it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Flossbolna said:


> That was my point about EE. There were so many reports about how people could not close the lap bar enough and so on when it first opened in 2006 (?). I think it is just something that is being reported more because of the newness of the ride and all the bad press Forbiden Journey had in that regard. It is one of the hot topic when a new thrill ride opens. Who knows, some of multiple reports might actually refer to the same incident because three people see one person not being able to fit and all three tweet about it and tell two friends each and suddenly you have 9 people talking about how difficult it is to fit on the ride.
> 
> Unfortunately we will not know until the ride has been operating for a while if more people than usual will be affected. I just wanted to help calm the panic that seemed to arise about this issue a little.



That's all very fair ... hopefully with all the AP previews and stuff more reports will come out and people will feel more confident that for their trip whether or not they will have issues

I do hope they consider something to address if people utilize a FP for this attraction only to find out once they get there they won't fit ... that part doesn't seem fair if you just "lose" your FP (or at the very least, they add a warning when you pick your FPs that some people may not fit, etc. and if you do you forfeit the FP or something)


----------



## rteetz

HopperFan said:


> On the flip side, the fact that so few people have been on it, and yet there are multiple reports across sources, of folks being turned away from riding once they get to the vehicle ... MAY mean that the number of those who can't ride are more than any other Disney ride.


I get it people will be upset but it's one ride. Just like a refurbishment one ride shouldn't make or break your vacation. I will say I think they don't know the sizing yet which is why people get all the way to the ride then are turned away.


----------



## AngiTN

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do hope they consider something to address if people utilize a FP for this attraction only to find out once they get there they won't fit ... that part doesn't seem fair if you just "lose" your FP (or at the very least, they add a warning when you pick your FPs that some people may not fit, etc. and if you do you forfeit the FP or something)


Especially since you can only FP 1 of the 2 Pandora rides and we all know that if you get there day of and find out you can't fit in the ride you will be SOL at getting a FP for the other ride. Universal has a "guest recovery" option to give those that can't ride FJ a pass to get on any other ride. Disney had better come up with some replacement FP that will allow those who used a FP for FoJ to ride the boat ride. Otherwise, I foresee some real issues for those front line CM with irate guests


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do hope they consider something to address if people utilize a FP for this attraction only to find out once they get there they won't fit ... that part doesn't seem fair if you just "lose" your FP (or at the very least, they add a warning when you pick your FPs that some people may not fit, etc. and if you do you forfeit the FP or something)


At the very least, in a perfect situation, a Pandora CM/Leader should be stationed at the test ride vehicle to offer an Anytime FP to those who may not be able to ride FoP. Ideally, the Anytime should include NRJ.

Maybe @yulilin3 can take a tape measure tomorrow to note the width of the opening between the side arms that extend out. It's the girth/depth issue with the back restraint that will be hard to determine. We've now moved from a calculus thread to a basic physiology and math thread.


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> Especially since you can only FP 1 of the 2 Pandora rides and we all know that if you get there day of and find out you can't fit in the ride you will be SOL at getting a FP for the other ride. Universal has a "guest recovery" option to give those that can't ride FJ a pass to get on any other ride. Disney had better come up with some replacement FP that will allow those who used a FP for FoJ to ride the boat ride. Otherwise, I foresee some real issues for those front line CM with irate guests



We have never gotten the guest recover for FJ. Had no clue that was even a thing. Every time party has been turned away it was rather rudely and with nothing not even a sorry just can not ride and can not enter line.


----------



## wilkeliza

hiroMYhero said:


> At the very least, in a perfect situation, a Pandora CM/Leader should be stationed at the test ride vehicle to offer an Anytime FP to those who may not be able to ride FoP. Ideally, the Anytime should include NRJ.
> 
> Maybe @yulilin3 can take a tape measure tomorrow to note the width of the opening between the side arms that extend out. It's the girth/depth issue with the back restraint that will be hard to determine. We've now moved from a calculus thread to a basic physiology and math thread.



I think the easiest way to get the back would be measure the seat from U to the back where the bar opening starts. I would imagine if it makes it all the way to the top then you are okay.


----------



## HopperFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's all very fair ... hopefully with all the AP previews and stuff more reports will come out and people will feel more confident that for their trip whether or not they will have issues
> 
> I do hope they consider something to address if people utilize a FP for this attraction only to find out once they get there they won't fit ... that part doesn't seem fair if you just "lose" your FP (or at the very least, they add a warning when you pick your FPs that some people may not fit, etc. and if you do you forfeit the FP or something)



This is exactly my point.  Long standby lines and precious FP+ that could have been used on the river instead ........... only to be told you can't ride. Folks have way more invested in time/energy to get on these rides than any of the samples and because FoP can't be compared to ANYTHING out there, and the size issue seems to be like no other .......... it would be of concern to some.   I agree that if I used a FP+ or waited in a long line to be told I can't ride at the loading point .... I would hope they hand me a FP+ for the river ride at the least.  

It's not a matter of calming people  it's a matter of those going in the short term wanting clarification on this issue.  Folks want clarifications on this site all the time on very minor issues, this is not minor so I have no problem with those concerned asking out loud.  I certainly wouldn't dismiss them, but rather we could find the answer.

Personally I don't remember much fuss at all about Everest, only 7DMT ... and 7DMT is not a thrill ride that adults would be clamoring for.  Maybe there is no reason to panic but with so few riding and so many reports, and reports from CMs ... there obviously is an issue.  For those traveling outside the 60 day windows, no big deal ... wait for more reports, but for those traveling to AP Preview or booking their FP+ now it would be nice to have more info.  I have concerns about the ride for other reasons that haven't been answered, am traveling 8 hours specifically for the AP Preview, and it will be very disappointing if my fears are confirmed and we possibly can't ride.  Mine is not this issue, but I can still understand others concern if they are also going out of their way to ride something that may be questionable.  I suppose if its not a concern for someone they don't understand the big deal for others.

*If* it is the leg diameter, there looks to be no way for them to make any changes to the seat, it is what it is ... would it hurt to add to online requirements/warning that your leg must be able to fit into this diameter space?


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> At the very least, in a perfect situation, a Pandora CM/Leader should be stationed at the test ride vehicle to offer an Anytime FP to those who may not be able to ride FoP. Ideally, the Anytime should include NRJ.
> 
> Maybe @yulilin3 can take a tape measure tomorrow to note the width of the opening between the side arms that extend out. It's the girth/depth issue with the back restraint that will be hard to determine. We've now moved from a calculus thread to a basic physiology and math thread.


OMG can you imagine the look on CMs faces...."what the heck is the lady with the tape measure doing?"


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I get it people will be upset but it's one ride. Just like a refurbishment one ride shouldn't make or break your vacation. I will say I think they don't know the sizing yet which is why people get all the way to the ride then are turned away.


not having the test seat outside the attraction is the problem at the moment. Once they have it, it will be easier to do


----------



## AngiTN

wilkeliza said:


> We have never gotten the guest recover for FJ. Had no clue that was even a thing. Every time party has been turned away it was rather rudely and with nothing not even a sorry just can not ride and can not enter line.


Really? I got the impression it was normal. They had stacks of them printed out. We didn't even need/want them as we has Express Pass already and the TM insisted we take them anyway. We gifted them to a family walking in


----------



## wilkeliza

yulilin3 said:


> not having the test seat outside the attraction is the problem at the moment. Once they have it, it will be easier to do



Yeah if they have the test seat (it also helps for practicing transfer which is important and why it is at other rides as well) they could have a CM check people and issue the paper fastpass for something else. What I do hope they never do it deny people trying at the end of the line. That is one thing I didn't like about of Forbidden Journey experience. At Gringotts it was a try it and see same for Hulk, Dueling Dragons, etc. No TM involved just the seat and your own opinion. Forbidden Journey was a team member who was rather rudely telling people nope you can't even get in line. For whatever reason sometimes the test seats are a no go and then the regular seats are different and work. So I'd rather know getting into line it may be a no but still have the option to give it a try if that makes sense.


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> Really? I got the impression it was normal. They had stacks of them printed out. We didn't even need/want them as we has Express Pass already and the TM insisted we take them anyway. We gifted them to a family walking in



Maybe it was an off day. The 2nd day we didn't even try those of us who could ride went and the other sat out (no fun but at least the area is pretty and butter beer) but the first day whoever was working out front had 0 tact and was just down right rude. It was also very awkward that 2 TMs were visually watching people and cutting them off at the pass to test the seat.


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> OMG can you imagine the look on CMs faces...."what the heck is the lady with the tape measure doing?"


I would PAY to see that.


----------



## yulilin3

wilkeliza said:


> Yeah if they have the test seat (it also helps for practicing transfer which is important and why it is at other rides as well) they could have a CM check people and issue the paper fastpass for something else. What I do hope they never do it deny people trying at the end of the line. That is one thing I didn't like about of Forbidden Journey experience. At Gringotts it was a try it and see same for Hulk, Dueling Dragons, etc. No TM involved just the seat and your own opinion. Forbidden Journey was a team member who was rather rudely telling people nope you can't even get in line. For whatever reason sometimes the test seats are a no go and then the regular seats are different and work. So I'd rather know getting into line it may be a no but still have the option to give it a try if that makes sense.


I have a friend that use to work at FJ and the reason for not letting people all the way in and try is because it's a continuous loader, different from the other rides you mention that are stationary when you board


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> I would PAY to see that.


And that is where I draw the line


----------



## wilkeliza

yulilin3 said:


> I have a friend that use to work at FJ and the reason for not letting people all the way in and try is because it's a continuous loader, different from the other rides you mention that are stationary when you board



Totally understandable. Like I said probably was just the tact of the TM that made the whole situation even more crappy. I just remember the first 2 years they let you go all the way up to the front but now they don't.


----------



## AngiTN

wilkeliza said:


> Maybe it was an off day. The 2nd day we didn't even try those of us who could ride went and the other sat out (no fun but at least the area is pretty and butter beer) but the first day whoever was working out front had 0 tact and was just down right rude. It was also very awkward that 2 TMs were visually watching people and cutting them off at the pass to test the seat.


Ah, you were out front. We were in line and did the test seat inside. So maybe that's the difference. No one was controlling who got in line (Jan of this year)


----------



## yulilin3

Another attraction that had certain weight issues was Sum of all Thrills, again why they had the vehicle outside for people to try


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> Another attraction that had certain weight issues was Sum of all Thrills, again why they had the vehicle outside for people to try


I did think of that. It was the only ride at Disney I found that was a bit of a struggle to get in. The darn thing closed but it was a struggle. I never tried it again, did not find the appeal of that ride


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> And that is where I draw the line


But, yulilin, you can draw the line with a tape measure.  Or, take in a light saber to have it accidentally open, note the width, and then stash the saber. I wonder where the stash pouches are... probably on the side of the vehicle?


----------



## PrincessV

I was in MDE at 7am this morning and found _plenty_ of FP Pandora availability for a party of 2 between July 2 and 10.  Haven't checked since, so I don't know how things stand now (almost noon)...


----------



## HopperFan

hiroMYhero said:


> But, yulilin, you can draw the line with a tape measure.  Or, take in a light saber to have it accidentally open, note the width, and then stash the saber. *I wonder where the stash pouches are... probably on the side of the vehicle?*



Video looks like they are on wall behind the vehicles.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> But, yulilin, you can draw the line with a tape measure.  Or, take in a light saber to have it accidentally open, note the width, and then stash the saber. I wonder where the stash pouches are... probably on the side of the vehicle?


so funny...
"activate, measure, put it away"


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> But, yulilin, you can draw the line with a tape measure.  Or, take in a light saber to have it accidentally open, note the width, and then stash the saber. I wonder where the stash pouches are... probably on the side of the vehicle?


They are on the back wall according to the pre show instruction video.


----------



## emi6891

OMG, just watched the DIS Unplugged Podcast and am even more excited about Pandora than before! AP preview cannot come soon enough! The pictures and videos from the media day look amazing. I know some people don't want to see things yet, but the more I look at videos and pictures, the more I want to see it in real life. It doesn't ruin any magic for me. The only disappointment is we won't be able to see Pandora at night with the bioluminescence during the preview. 

On a side note, got an email today that Universal has lifted seasonal pass blockout dates for June and August. Don't think that's a coincidence with Pandora opening...


----------



## DFII

Are people upset that body size requirements are not listed on Disney's website for this particular ride?  Because as far as I know, it's not listed for any ride.  That would require them to put in different acceptable body sizes for each ride which isn't likely to happen.  So maybe 10% of people won't be able to ride.  I love Disney World, but I don't expect them to care about me and cater to what I feel I am entitled to get from them.  Maybe i'm missing the point, I just think people need to be realistic.  The ride isn't even open to general public yet!


----------



## yulilin3

DFII said:


> Are people upset that body size requirements are not listed on Disney's website for this particular ride?  Because as far as I know, it's not listed for any ride.  That would require them to put in different acceptable body sizes for each ride which isn't likely to happen.  So maybe 10% of people won't be able to ride.  I love Disney World, but I don't expect them to care about me and cater to what I feel I am entitled to get from them.  Maybe i'm missing the point, I just think people need to be realistic.  The ride isn't even open to general public yet!


I think the main problem is that you have to book your fp without knowing anything about the ride other than what is on the website or MDE.
So people book their fp for FoP and when they get to the attraction find out they cannot ride it, that's what's disappointing. If fp wasn't such a big deal this wouldn't be a problem. Especially since you can almost ride everything at WDW without issues.


----------



## DFII

yulilin3 said:


> I think the main problem is that you have to book your fp without knowing anything about the ride other than what is on the website or MDE.
> So people book their fp for FoP and when they get to the attraction find out they cannot ride it, that's what's disappointing. If fp wasn't such a big deal this wouldn't be a problem. Especially since you can almost ride everything at WDW without issues.



I understand that. As long as people have the same complaints about Space Mountain, 7DMT, etc. then I suppose they have a valid complaint.  But it's asking Disney to do something they haven't done for any of those rides, why expect anything different here.


----------



## yulilin3

DFII said:


> I understand that. As long as people have the same complaints about Space Mountain, 7DMT, etc. then I suppose they have a valid complaint.  But it's asking Disney to do something they haven't done for any of those rides, why expect anything different here.


Valid point.
I think what's making this a bigger issue is that "larger" people that can, and have, gone on everything else at WDW cannot go on this. So in that sense, it's the first of it's kind


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

DFII said:


> Are people upset that body size requirements are not listed on Disney's website for this particular ride?  Because as far as I know, it's not listed for any ride.  That would require them to put in different acceptable body sizes for each ride which isn't likely to happen.  So maybe 10% of people won't be able to ride.  I love Disney World, but I don't expect them to care about me and cater to what I feel I am entitled to get from them.  Maybe i'm missing the point, I just think people need to be realistic.  The ride isn't even open to general public yet!



Seems to me if they add a disclaimer to the website (specifically when booking FP) that the ride has a size restriction, that would address the general concern.  It's really no different than height requirements.  I would be upset if the website didn't mention a height restriction and I made a FP for a kid that is too short.  Same logic applies here.  My assumption is that Disney will note the restriction IF it is determined that there is one.  Sounds like they are still testing from what others have said.


----------



## wilkeliza

DFII said:


> Are people upset that body size requirements are not listed on Disney's website for this particular ride?  Because as far as I know, it's not listed for any ride.  That would require them to put in different acceptable body sizes for each ride which isn't likely to happen.  So maybe 10% of people won't be able to ride.  I love Disney World, but I don't expect them to care about me and cater to what I feel I am entitled to get from them.  Maybe i'm missing the point, I just think people need to be realistic.  The ride isn't even open to general public yet!



Places that have a known issue don't put the exact dimensions or anything like that. It is just a warning similar to the height requirement and a blanket statement that says due to the nature of restraints some guests may be unable to experience this attraction. That's all the other parks put (Disney puts it for no attraction) and it seems to work. Not saying it is needed but if it comes out that a pretty decent amount of guests are being turned away then it may be worth putting it on rides where it is a known issue especially with it being in a tiered FP situation.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

DFII said:


> I understand that. As long as people have the same complaints about Space Mountain, 7DMT, etc. then I suppose they have a valid complaint.  But it's asking Disney to do something they haven't done for any of those rides, why expect anything different here.



But all those rides have minimum height requirements, isn't it the same thing?  Not every ride is accessible to all people.  I don't feel like they should have made Space Mountain accessible to all heights, because then it wouldn't be the same ride.


----------



## yulilin3

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Seems to me if they add a disclaimer to the website (specifically when booking FP) that the ride has a size restriction, that would address the general concern.  It's really no different than height requirements.  I would be upset if the website didn't mention a height restriction and I made a FP for a kid that is too short.  Same logic applies here.  My assumption is that Disney will note the restriction IF it is determined that there is one.  Sounds like they are still testing from what others have said.


and that's the problem, with height it's a straight forward measure
With this one it depends on where you carry excess weight/ longer legs/ larger chest...so it's not as easy. But I do think that a warning should be posted on the ride's page


----------



## DFII

ENJDisneyFan said:


> But all those rides have minimum height requirements, isn't it the same thing?  Not every ride is accessible to all people.  I don't feel like they should have made Space Mountain accessible to all heights, because then it wouldn't be the same ride.



So then aren't we arguing the same thing?  Not every ride is accessible to all people.   And Disney doesn't have ANY disclaimers about restrictions on other rides.  They have height requirements for safety, sure, but they don't tell you that you might be too big to ride a specific ride.  My whole point is, why are people expecting any different on THIS ride?


----------



## AngiTN

DFII said:


> I understand that. As long as people have the same complaints about Space Mountain, 7DMT, etc. then I suppose they have a valid complaint.  But it's asking Disney to do something they haven't done for any of those rides, why expect anything different here.


The numbers that can't ride those rides, or any other at Disney, are small. Very small. If this one is more restrictive than any ride Disney has done thus far it should be noted in some way. It's a change from their norm. Universal can do it and they have way more than Disney does. So Disney can note it too. If it comes out to be a problem. If it's not more restrictive than existing rides, it's not an issue.


----------



## DFII

AngiTN said:


> The numbers that can't ride those rides, or any other at Disney, are small. Very small. If this one is more restrictive than any ride Disney has done thus far it should be noted in some way. It's a change from their norm. Universal can do it and they have way more than Disney does. So Disney can note it too. If it comes out to be a problem. If it's not more restrictive than existing rides, it's not an issue.



Fair enough, if it does significantly affect more people than I can see the valid argument. There's still time though and it's reasonable to think that if Disney sees a problem or hears a lot of complaints during this testing/preview, maybe they'll add a sign or, less likely, a disclaimer on the website


----------



## wilkeliza

DFII said:


> So then aren't we arguing the same thing?  Not every ride is accessible to all people.   And Disney doesn't have ANY disclaimers about restrictions on other rides.  They have height requirements for safety, sure, but they don't tell you that you might be too big to ride a specific ride.  My whole point is, why are people expecting any different on THIS ride?



I mean it is a discussion board so I think we are allowed to discuss it here and discuss if there is any need for Disney to give warning or whatever. Everything is hypothetical right now but I see no wrong in discussing it here. It isn't like anyone is emailing Disney and threatening to cancel vacations over this right now. This is very new to everyone even Disney because this is the first ride at a park with tiered FP+ that is being said might cause a range of guests issues. SO yeah I think at this moment we are all okay discussing it.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

DFII said:


> Are people upset that body size requirements are not listed on Disney's website for this particular ride?  Because as far as I know, it's not listed for any ride.  That would require them to put in different acceptable body sizes for each ride which isn't likely to happen.  So maybe 10% of people won't be able to ride.  I love Disney World, but I don't expect them to care about me and cater to what I feel I am entitled to get from them.  Maybe i'm missing the point, I just think people need to be realistic.  The ride isn't even open to general public yet!


Honestly I don't think the concerns people are having stem from feeling like they are entitled to get something from Disney. That's a bit negative thoughtprocess to have towards people's concerns really.

My husband is a bean pole thin guy.....but he's 6ft 5.5inches. So yeah while not being on the larger size isn't a concern the height is one. That doesn't make him entitled to want to know if he would be ok with riding it comfortably with his long legs. I know for sure we'll be testing out that test seat. But TBH a warning would be the best thing to have along with a test seat if indeed this ride becomes significantly more restrictive (height, weight, body shape, etc) than any other WDW ride.


----------



## DFII

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Honestly I don't think the concerns people are having stem from feeling like they are entitled to get something from Disney. That's a bit negative thoughtprocess to have towards people's concerns really.
> 
> My husband is a bean pole thin guy.....but he's 6ft 5.5inches. So yeah while not being on the larger size isn't a concern the height is one. That doesn't make him entitled to want to know if he would be ok with riding it comfortably with his long legs. I know for sure we'll be testing out that test seat. But TBH a warning would be the best thing to have along with a test seat if indeed this ride becomes significantly more restrictive (height, weight, body shape, etc) than any other WDW ride.



I never said anyone else felt entitled, I was strictly speaking about me.  I'm a taller person myself, and your husband would be a perfect example of what I'm referring to regarding other rides at Disney.  Nowhere does it say that tall people could be very uncomfortable or even not be able to ride a specific ride. So my point was, why expect different on this ride.  However, I am conceding that if it's THAT much more restrictive than the other rides, it's probably a good idea for there to be a warning.  I just wouldn't hold my breath for one


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

DFII said:


> So then aren't we arguing the same thing?  Not every ride is accessible to all people.   And Disney doesn't have ANY disclaimers about restrictions on other rides.  They have height requirements for safety, sure, but they don't tell you that you might be too big to ride a specific ride.  My whole point is, why are people expecting any different on THIS ride?


Yep, I was agreeing with you


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> OMG can you imagine the look on CMs faces...."what the heck is the lady with the tape measure doing?"



would be better if another CM responds with: "Don't you read the DISboards?  That's Yulilin3!!!"


----------



## DFII

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Yep, I was agreeing with you



LOL, you might be the only one!


----------



## HopperFan

DFII said:


> I never said anyone else felt entitled, I was strictly speaking about me.  I'm a taller person myself, and your husband would be a perfect example of what I'm referring to regarding other rides at Disney.  Nowhere does it say that tall people could be very uncomfortable or even not be able to ride a specific ride. So my point was, why expect different on this ride.  However, I am conceding that if it's THAT much more restrictive than the other rides, it's probably a good idea for there to be a warning.  I just wouldn't hold my breath for one



But if there were a ride that a tall person got all the way to the vehicle and was then told ... you are too tall, you can't ride, your head won't fit, that would be upsetting.  It will all shake out in time as it becomes more clear but right now .... having to choose between two hot ticket FP+ or standing in a long line .... it is not unreasonable to want to know.  In long run a seat out front will solve some issues other than the loss of a FP+.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

DFII said:


> I never said anyone else felt entitled, I was strictly speaking about me.


Well it didn't really sound like that. It came off that people who were wanting Disney to have a disclaimer shouldn't feel like they are entitled to one.



DFII said:


> I'm a taller person myself, and your husband would be a perfect example of what I'm referring to regarding other rides at Disney. Nowhere does it say that tall people could be very uncomfortable or even not be able to ride a specific ride. So my point was, why expect different on this ride.


Yeah....except this ride has restraints that are a LOT different than any ride at WDW. The way you are sitting, the way the back and leg restraints come up...is there another ride WDW has with the same seating set up? Many rides at WDW basically sit the same way in a natural sitting position. My husband already knows that some things are going to be momentarily uncomfortable so he will try and angle his legs a bit...that will not be possible in this ride with the restraints it has.



DFII said:


> However, I am conceding that if it's THAT much more restrictive than the other rides, it's probably a good idea for there to be a warning.


Glad you are conceding that because with all due respect earlier it didn't seem like you understood why _this_ ride was becoming such a concern.



DFII said:


> I just wouldn't hold my breath for one


 Yeah see I don't think people are doing that but again that comes off like you think people are entitled just because they would idealy like Disney to alert them. It's not unreasonable nor unheard of to have a warning. Like AngiTN mentioned Universal does it and other parks as well.

Anywho moving on.


----------



## yulilin3

yeah, there's a difference between "uncomfortable to ride" and "can't ride"
I'm sure tall people have a heck of a hard time fitting into IASW but they are welcome to go on it if they wish.
But if you are too tall/heavy to ride fro safety restrictions then there should be a warning


----------



## FireflyTrance

DFII said:


> Are people upset that body size requirements are not listed on Disney's website for this particular ride?  Because as far as I know, it's not listed for any ride.  That would require them to put in different acceptable body sizes for each ride which isn't likely to happen.  So maybe 10% of people won't be able to ride.  I love Disney World, but I don't expect them to care about me and cater to what I feel I am entitled to get from them.  Maybe i'm missing the point, I just think people need to be realistic.  The ride isn't even open to general public yet!



Disneyworld should care about you, you are paying for a product, and they should do the best to meet your expectations. If there is a maximum height maybe they could post it. Universal Studios posts a maximum height for some rides.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> yeah, there's a difference between "uncomfortable to ride" and "can't ride"
> I'm sure tall people have a heck of a hard time fitting into IASW but they are welcome to go on it if they wish.
> But if you are too tall/heavy to ride fro safety restrictions then there should be a warning


Agreed however I think with these previews they are still doing some body shape tests to see exactly what that warning should be.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Agreed however I think with these previews they are still doing some body shape tests to see exactly what that warning should be.


Who does and doesn't fit on rides differs so greatly from person to person. You can have 10 people that all weigh the same or are the same height. Some can ride, some maybe not. At least that has been my experience at other parks with thrill rides. Even with similar body shapes it all varies greatly. I think that's why many parks just give that disclaimer of guests "of a certain size" or taller than... may not be able to ride. Hopefully the hype here is blown out of proportion, similar to 7dmt. Many were uncomfortable but could still close the restraints. I think it is an important topic as so many Americans are now leaning towards being on the larger side. Hopefully a test seat will be put put to solve the mystery.
I still love Disney for being so inclusive overall.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Agreed however I think with these previews they are still doing some body shape tests to see exactly what that warning should be.


they can't really be specific, more general like the one Universal has. That way people will know what to expect before they book fp.
I find it hard to believe that they created this attraction and did not know some body types would not be able to ride. But, I guess at least they have the CM previews to figure it out now.


----------



## yulilin3

A CM is live on fb right now. Both restaurants and gift shop are open


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Agreed however I think with these previews they are still doing some body shape tests to see exactly what that warning should be.


I agree that they may be figuring it all out still but I do wonder what testing they were doing prior to these previews. They may have known there might be a possible restriction but wanted more test subjects (that sounds weird to say that) to get a better idea. I find it hard to believe that with the type of restraints they have that they didn't anticipate it or that they didn't have some sort of inkling that it was more restrictive than vast majority of their rides if not the most restrictive. Obviously I'm speculating here so I could be wrong. 

A broad warning like "This ride employs safety restraints which may not accommodate certain people due to their body shape or size." which is the warning for Escape from Gringotts would work for now. This is a ride we haven't ridden yet since it wasn't opened last time we were there but I have heard complaints from folks not being able to fit both height and weight/body weight distribution.

Once they get the test seat out they could then add "A test seat is available in the front of the attraction entrance to assist guests in ensuring their ability to ride." which is also the description from Escape from Gringotts.

If they felt the need to (which they don't have to to me if they've got the test seat it just provides a more detailed description) to explain exactly how the body should fit into the restraint/seat. This is also from Escape from Gringotts "When seated, one natural full leg must fit under the shin guard and the other leg (natural or prosthetic) must, at minimum, terminate below the knee."

I will admit though I have no idea if Escape from Gringotts had the full warnings, which I didn't completely paste in but are available via Universal's website, before or after their previews/soft openings, etc.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> Agreed however I think with these previews they are still doing some body shape tests to see exactly what that warning should be.


In reality, that's a touchy subject to use people who are disapproved from riding. Disney disapproves entertainment CMs from long-standing roles and that's the worst out of all of the casting duties.

Disney already has the givens: the width of the area between the two cushioned sidearms, the depth of the seating area, and either the depth or the circumference of the leg restraints. It's all components of the engineering of the seat.

Maybe they are factoring in the percentage of guests who are disapproved and what the Guest Recovery will be. Disney doesn't like to advertise Guest Recovery measures.

I wonder if guests with claustrophobia issues will feel overly confined?


----------



## FastPasser

rteetz said:


> Agreed however I think with these previews they are still doing some body shape tests to see exactly what that warning should be.


I agree with you agreeing.


Capang said:


> Hopefully the hype here is blown out of proportion


I interacted with every group in line during the last two sessions yesterday, there were all sizes, shapes and ages. While attempting to weasel my way onto FoP, I chatted with the CMs working the entrance, I specifically asked about the size issue and at no time did they tell me that it had been an issue yet.


----------



## dina444444

This video shows a bit more on loading onto FoP. 



Spoiler: FoP Vehicle


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser said:


> I agree with you agreeing.
> I interacted with every group in line during the last two sessions yesterday, there were all sizes, shapes and ages. While attempting to weasel my way onto FoP, I chatted with the CMs working the entrance, I specifically asked about the size issue and at no time did they tell me that it had been an issue yet.


Which does seem to not mesh with the reports that some had to leave and were unable to ride. I am thinking it was not as wide spread as the reports made it sound. A PP mentioned that it could have been multiple reports of 1 person who wasn't able to ride and it just seems like it was many. I'm being cautiously optimistic that it's much ado about nothing


----------



## AngiTN

dina444444 said:


> This video shows a bit more on loading onto FoP.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FoP Vehicle


Can I watch without seeing any of the actual ride? I have no problem with stopping the video, as long as there are not shots before the loading part that are spoilers


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> Can I watch without seeing any of the actual ride? I have no problem with stopping the video, as long as there are not shots before the loading part that are spoilers



You don't see any of the actual ride as the cameras had to be stowed. Also since it is a 3D ride you wouldn't see anything clearly.


----------



## dina444444

AngiTN said:


> Can I watch without seeing any of the actual ride? I have no problem with stopping the video, as long as there are not shots before the loading part that are spoilers


The video starts with video that plays before boarding. It also shows a little of what happens after you sit down, that has not previously been seen. The video does not show the restraints locking into place.


----------



## cdnusagurl

Bay Max said:


> 2/3 of Americans are overweight or obese.



This bothers me more than a theme park having ride restrictions.


----------



## DFII

AngiTN said:


> Can I watch without seeing any of the actual ride? I have no problem with stopping the video, as long as there are not shots before the loading part that are spoilers



Yes, I would stop at :45 to fully eliminate seeing anything else


----------



## AngiTN

wilkeliza said:


> You don't see any of the actual ride as the cameras had to be stowed. Also since it is a 3D ride you wouldn't see anything clearly.


Thanks! Makes sense. I did watch. One of my biggest (pun intended) areas of concern is alleviated. The chest bar is below the breast area.


----------



## AngiTN

dina444444 said:


> The video starts with video that plays before boarding. It also shows a little of what happens after you sit down, that has not previously been seen. *The video does not show the restraints locking into place*.


I noticed that. I guess no one was there to film that part.


----------



## alex9179

AngiTN said:


> Thanks! Makes sense. I did watch. One of my biggest (pun intended) areas of concern is alleviated. The chest bar is below the breast area.



Thank goodness.  I thought that I was going to have to strap these babies down!  That would have been a miserable day


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

alex9179 said:


> Thank goodness.  I thought that I was going to have to strap these babies down!  That would have been a miserable day


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngiTN said:


> Which does seem to not mesh with the reports that some had to leave and were unable to ride. I am thinking it was not as wide spread as the reports made it sound. A PP mentioned that it could have been multiple reports of 1 person who wasn't able to ride and it just seems like it was many. I'm being cautiously optimistic that it's much ado about nothing



If I recall correctly one of the reports was that they tried to get the person latched in but couldn't and led them away (but they didn't explicitly say the person was told they are too big and couldn't ride) - so it could even have been something with the latching mechanism of that seat and that person was able to fit fine in another seat


----------



## AngiTN

alex9179 said:


> Thank goodness.  I thought that I was going to have to strap these babies down!  That would have been a miserable day


Don't think I haven't been tempted to get on FJ at Universal! Just not up to a full day like that


----------



## wilkeliza

TheMaxRebo said:


> If I recall correctly one of the reports was that they tried to get the person latched in but couldn't and led them away (but they didn't explicitly say the person was told they are too big and couldn't ride) - so it could even have been something with the latching mechanism of that seat and that person was able to fit fine in another seat



Yeah. Corey said in the Dis video it happened but it was unclear if it was a mechanical issue with the ride and the person got to ride later or if it was an issue where they could not ride due to it.


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> Thanks! Makes sense. I did watch. One of my biggest (pun intended) areas of concern is alleviated. The chest bar is below the breast area.


But that's still dependent upon the height of the Guest. The adult's chest bar sits below your area of concern but the graphic of the child next to the adult has the bar sitting at the upper torso area. 

*I always feel I have to word my responses carefully because most posters think I'm a guy! Otherwise, I'd use more descriptive choices for anatomy.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> they can't really be specific, more general like the one Universal has. That way people will know what to expect before they book fp.
> I find it hard to believe that they created this attraction and did not know some body types would not be able to ride. But, I guess at least they have the CM previews to figure it out now.


I believe they knew some wouldn't be able to ride. I just think part of these previews is to see how many people that actually is.


----------



## tsme

FOP looks awesome. But am I the only one thinking, it'd be easy for someone to snatch someone else's bag, phone, camera, etc when in the bins behind everyone? I would love to think no one at Disney would do such a thing, but it seems like an open invitation to a crime of opportunity. Maybe I'm being a negative Nancy.


----------



## dina444444

tsme said:


> FOP looks awesome. But am I the only one thinking, it'd be easy for someone to snatch someone else's bag, phone, camera, etc when in the bins behind everyone? I would love to think no one at Disney would do such a thing, but it seems like an open invitation to a crime of opportunity. Maybe I'm being a negative Nancy.


Well there are only 16 riders in each compartment and 8 riders in each section. I don't see anyone taking anything without someone noticing.


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> But that's still dependent upon the height of the Guest. The adult's chest bar sits below your area of concern but the graphic of the child next to the adult has the bar sitting at the upper torso area.
> 
> *I always feel I have to word my responses carefully because most posters think I'm a guy! Otherwise, I'd use more descriptive choices for anatomy.


True. I did note that for the child model it was chest height. I was assuming that most children aren't going to have such a large breast area it would be a problem for the ride. And I shouldn't ever assume

And I do always forget you are female, because I think of you as Hiro  It's funny how an avatar and/or username can form how we identify posters


----------



## JennLTX

alex9179 said:


> Thank goodness.  I thought that I was going to have to strap these babies down!  That would have been a miserable day


I am right there with you, my Fellow June Traveler.


----------



## AngiTN

tsme said:


> FOP looks awesome. But am I the only one thinking, it'd be easy for someone to snatch someone else's bag, phone, camera, etc when in the bins behind everyone? I would love to think no one at Disney would do such a thing, but it seems like an open invitation to a crime of opportunity. Maybe I'm being a negative Nancy.


Nah, never entered my mind. We recently did Dr. Doom Free Fall ride at Universal and it has a similar concept, boxes to put stuff in for everyone on the ride. Never occurred to me to worry about my stuff there either
Only area where it may be a problem is if you have a really common bag, like one of the purchase with purchase bags, and there are several in the ride at the same time. It could be hard to remember which is yours. Maybe they number the bins to match the seat?


----------



## tsme

AngiTN said:


> Nah, never entered my mind. We recently did Dr. Doom Free Fall ride at Universal and it has a similar concept, boxes to put stuff in for everyone on the ride. Never occurred to me to worry about my stuff there either
> Only area where it may be a problem is if you have a really common bag, like one of the purchase with purchase bags, and there are several in the ride at the same time. It could be hard to remember which is yours. Maybe they number the bins to match the seat?



Guess I'm paranoid, lol.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

danikoski said:


> I'm surprised they didn't add a lift like they have for the swimming pools.
> 
> When the IP your land is pulled from focuses on a character who is in a wheelchair, it might behoove the land maker to have at least one ride fully handicap accessible. Right now, this does not appear to be the case.





rteetz said:


> That would create a new set of liability issues.


I am generally in the camp that not every ride must be made to accommodate EVERY person on the planet, though I do think it's nice that Disney has generally done so very well.  I think they should strive to keep the VAST MAJORITY of rides accessible to all/most.

I think a notice should be included on the website for rides where size accommodations may not be possible, and that an alternate FP should be provided if someone cannot use a booked FP on a ride they cannot fit into.

I'm not sure how a lift could be made to work here, and can imagine that adding so much time to loading time as to make it infeasible.

That said, I cannot imagine what additional liability issues a lift would cause.  My brother-in-law is an attorney at the DOJ working primarily on accessibility issues related to the ADA.  Pool lifts, etc. are well-established tools used by MANY companies, and they don't increase the organization's liability -- they actually put them into compliance with the ADA.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I am generally in the camp that not every ride must be made to accommodate EVERY person on the planet, though I do think it's nice that Disney has generally done so very well.  I think they should strive to keep the VAST MAJORITY of rides accessible to all/most.
> 
> I think a notice should be included on the website for rides where size accommodations may not be possible, and that an alternate FP should be provided if someone cannot use a booked FP on a ride they cannot fit into.
> 
> I'm not sure how a lift could be made to work here, and can imagine that adding so much time to loading time as to make it infeasible.
> 
> That said, I cannot imagine what additional liability issues a lift would cause.  My brother-in-law is an attorney at the DOJ working primarily on accessibility issues related to the ADA.  Pool lifts, etc. are well-established tools used by MANY companies, and they don't increase the organization's liability -- they actually put them into compliance with the ADA.


I think it's in the fact that ride CMs are not supposed to in a position to do that kind of thing. Life guards and such are specifically trained for those types of lifts. A whole new set of training would need to be put in place for a lift like that to be used. I also like you don't think it would be feasible to have such a lift on a ride like this.


----------



## rteetz

Here is the review Craig and Corey did on Pandora


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I think it's in the fact that ride CMs are not supposed to in a position to do that kind of thing. Life guards and such are specifically trained for those types of lifts. A whole new set of training would need to be put in place for a lift like that to be used. I also like you don't think it would be feasible to have such a lift on a ride like this.


Like I said -- I don't think it would be feasible either because of loading time.  

I disagree that there is ANY liability issue.  I don't think training can be an excuse.  Lifeguards were obviously never trained in these lifts until the ADA essentially forced facilities with pools to put the lifts in.  It becomes a cost of doing business -- pretty plain and simple.


----------



## saskdw

Could we create a separate thread for pooh sized people to discuss not fitting on rides?

This discussion has completely hijacked and ruined this thread.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Here is the review Craig and Corey did on Pandora



How is this video as far as spoiling things?  Is there footage of the queues and or ride video of the river ride?  I'd love to hear their review but also am trying not to spoil everything for me

Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Could we create a separate thread for pooh sized people to discuss not fitting on rides?
> 
> This discussion has completely hijacked and ruined this thread.


I understand your point however it's a valid discussion for this thread. Any new important info will be added to the first page.


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheMaxRebo said:


> How is this video as far as spoiling things?  Is there footage of the queues and or ride video of the river ride?  I'd love to hear their review but also am trying not to spoil everything for me
> 
> Thanks!


Don't watch it. Ride scenes included.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> How is this video as far as spoiling things?  Is there footage of the queues and or ride video of the river ride?  I'd love to hear their review but also am trying not to spoil everything for me
> 
> Thanks!


Since I don't mind spoiling things for myself I have watched everything that's out there. Their review discusses the entire land including rides, food, and merchandise. They show some photos of the ride systems and inside the boat ride but nothing that we really haven't already seen. They also show a couple photos from the FoP queue. It depends on how much you don't want to know going in.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hiroMYhero said:


> Don't watch it. Ride scenes included.





rteetz said:


> Since I don't mind spoiling things for myself I have watched everything that's out there. Their review discusses the entire land including rides, food, and merchandise. They show some photos of the ride systems and inside the boat ride but nothing that we really haven't already seen. They also show a couple photos from the FoP queue. It depends on how much you don't want to know going in.



Thanks so much - if it is largely stills I might give it a go as I am interested in their take on things, especially the food.  Might try to avert my eyes/skip over some parts though

edit: video footage of river ride at beginning so skipped over that and then appears to be the part from the Tuesday Podcast where Corey and Craig talked about it.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

saskdw said:


> Could we create a separate thread for pooh sized people to discuss not fitting on rides?
> 
> This discussion has completely hijacked and ruined this thread.


Really this concern isn't _just_ for pooh sized people...................it's already been discussed that the concern is for taller people and also discussed that truthfully there are people who just have different porportion sizes may not fit as well in this ride. That can include all sorts of people--ones who have long legs, one where the back restraint hits in an interesting spot, ones where it's been briefly mentioned for larger cheated females, ones for kids.....so yeah....not _just_ for pooh sized people.

We just need more information, more people riding, etc to get a better idea. This thread should be perfect for that as time goes on with the previews happening and the first days of it being open.


----------



## saskdw

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Really this concern isn't _just_ for pooh sized people...................it's already been discussed that the concern is for taller people and also discussed that truthfully there are people who just have different porportion sizes may not fit as well in this ride. That can include all sorts of people--ones who have long legs, one where the back restraint hits in an interesting spot, ones where it's been briefly mentioned for larger cheated females, ones for kids.....so yeah....not _just_ for pooh sized people.
> 
> We just need more information, more people riding, etc to get a better idea. This thread should be perfect for that as time goes on with the previews happening and the first days of it being open.



The problem is that it's completely taken over the thread. It should have its own thread. Those not interested in that discussion have to sift through 100's of posts to get to something interesting about Pandora which is the title of the thread.


----------



## robinb

TheMaxRebo said:


> How is this video as far as spoiling things?  Is there footage of the queues and or ride video of the river ride?  I'd love to hear their review but also am trying not to spoil everything for me
> 
> Thanks!


I just watched it and skipped when they started to discuss the rides.


----------



## RnbwSktles

Oh boy, it sounds like Disney needs to start creating all rides to just be couches bolted to floating barges so that all tall, short, overweight, underweight, dis-proportioned, people with bad knees, and people with sensitive rear-ends can be comfortable 

Everything at Pandora looks awesome. I just keep thinking about how much ride surface-to-skin contact there is on FOP. The whole thing is doing to be a sweaty mess.


----------



## hiroMYhero

saskdw said:


> The problem is that it's completely taken over the thread. It should have its own thread. Those not interested in that discussion have to sift through 100's of posts to get to something interesting about Pandora which is the title of the thread.


Ryan is Editing and adding info and links to the initial posts of this thread. After the initial posts, anything Pandora-related is being actively discussed.

I can ask Ryan to color-code new info that he adds to the first posts.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

saskdw said:


> The problem is that it's completely taken over the thread. It should have its own thread. Those not interested in that discussion have to sift through 100's of posts to get to something interesting about Pandora which is the title of the thread.


This happens all the time on these bigger threads.  A topic comes up, gets traction and a lot of posts, more info comes in that resolves, and that discussion goes back down to a trickle.  All part of participating on a message board -- scrolling past them in the meantime isn't that difficult!!


----------



## wilkeliza

RnbwSktles said:


> Oh boy, it sounds like Disney needs to start creating all rides to just be couches bolted to floating barges so that all tall, short, overweight, underweight, dis-proportioned, people with bad knees, and people with sensitive rear-ends can be comfortable
> 
> Everything at Pandora looks awesome. I just keep thinking about how much ride surface-to-skin contact there is on FOP. The whole thing is doing to be a sweaty mess.



Why the need to be so snarky in your post. It is a darn shame that when people ask about legitimate concerns others who don't experience them act so hurt by the topic. Seriously if it doesn't affect you just scroll past the conversation.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

RnbwSktles said:


> I just keep thinking about how much ride surface-to-skin contact there is on FOP. The whole thing is doing to be a sweaty mess.


We were joking (maybe?) last night that Disney is leaving money on the table if they don't sell plastic pants (think ponchos) for people to slip on before riding FoP... I started out with hazmat suit and we settled on pants only... prioritizing...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We were joking (maybe?) last night that Disney is leaving money on the table if they don't sell plastic pants (think ponchos) for people to slip on before riding FoP... I started out with hazmat suit and we settled on pants only... prioritizing...



or at a minimum a moist towelette


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheMaxRebo said:


> or at a minimum a moist towelette


That's what I was thinking. Similar to cart wipes at grocery stores: Pandora seat and chest protector wipes that are bioluminescent!


----------



## wilkeliza

hiroMYhero said:


> That's what I was thinking. Similar to cart wipes at grocery stores: Pandora seat and chest protector wipes that are bioluminescent!



Does the next user "glow" at night haha. Maybe it will follow gym rules where if you make it sweaty you need to wipe it down haha.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

saskdw said:


> The problem is that it's completely taken over the thread. It should have its own thread. Those not interested in that discussion have to sift through 100's of posts to get to something interesting about Pandora which is the title of the thread.


Uhh no disrespect meant but have you been on many of threads that are labled "Official"? As new things come out people discuss them...

I'll be honest I'm not certain why the discussion has ruined the thread for you or why you just want the thread to be about what interests you in respects to Pandora 

There are plenty of times threads have information, chatter, debates, etc that I have no interest in. I just go to the thread so it keeps my place and scroll past the stuff that doesn't interest me.

I can see in the future if one wants to create a thread completely dedicated to discussion on the ride comfortability, restraints, and rideability though that's not necessary but for reals right now this is the best place for that type of discussion.


----------



## rteetz

I made some subtle changes to the first page as well as adding a review section. For now I have added the DIS review to that section.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wilkeliza said:


> Does the next user "glow" at night haha. Maybe it will follow gym rules where if you make it sweaty you need to wipe it down haha.



um, if there is something left on my seat that glows under a black light ... I will be asking for a different seat


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

hiroMYhero said:


> That's what I was thinking. Similar to cart wipes at grocery stores: Pandora seat and chest protector wipes that are bioluminescent!


SOLD!!!!!  

We talked about wipes as well, but didn't have that magic bioluminescent aspect!


----------



## HopperFan

hiroMYhero said:


> That's what I was thinking. Similar to cart wipes at grocery stores: Pandora seat and chest protector wipes that are bioluminescent!



I just spit out my tea.  Visualizing seat and chest areas of my anatomy luminescent-ing as I walk through the park ........... 



TheMaxRebo said:


> um, if there is something left on my seat that glows under a black light ... I will be asking for a different seat



Based on what I watch as a bad habit on tv and stories I have heard of ride behavior ............ you just took this to a different level .........


----------



## gemologygal

TheMaxRebo said:


> um, if there is something left on my seat that glows under a black light ... I will be asking for a different seat



ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## hiroMYhero

HopperFan said:


> Based on what I watch as a bad habit on tv and stories I have heard of ride behavior ............ you just took this to a different level


For tomorrow, @yulilin3 will need to take a tape measure, a black light, and she'll definitely need Wet Ones as part of her Pandora expedition.


----------



## danikoski

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We were joking (maybe?) last night that Disney is leaving money on the table if they don't sell plastic pants (think ponchos) for people to slip on before riding FoP... I started out with hazmat suit and we settled on pants only... prioritizing...



They do make tyvek type disposable scrub pants 

Edit: Not as fun as bioluminescent wipes though...


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> For tomorrow, @yulilin3 will need to take a tape measure, a black light, and she'll definitely need Wet Ones as part of her Pandora expedition.


You forgot the lightsaber,  cause,  you know,  May 4th 
Everyone seems to forget how you sit on the Carousel though.  And you know they don't wipe those after each ride.  I'm pretty chill with germs,  I wash my hands with soap every time I'm in the restroom and before eating,  never have gotten sick.


----------



## AngiTN

Hopefully they keep it cool enough inside that folks will have stopped sweating by the time they ride there won't be tons of sweat. I hope


----------



## Roxyfire

AngiTN said:


> Hopefully they keep it cool enough inside that folks will have stopped sweating by the time they ride there won't be tons of sweat. I hope



Well if Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy has taught us anything, it's to never travel without a towel!


----------



## wilkeliza

yulilin3 said:


> You forgot the lightsaber,  cause,  you know,  May 4th
> Everyone seems to forget how you sit on the Carousel though.  And you know they don't wipe those after each ride.  I'm pretty chill with germs,  I wash my hands with soap every time I'm in the restroom and before eating,  never have gotten sick.



Oh yeah forgot about Carousels haha.


----------



## BigRed98

Does anyone know if the only snack being sold at Pongu Pongu is just the lumpia thing or are there any other snacks and is this the only snack concession stand in pandora?


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Does anyone know if the only snack being sold at Pongu Pongu is just the lumpia thing or are there any other snacks and is this the only snack concession stand in pandora?


Menu is on the first page an the answer to that is yes.


----------



## rteetz

Blog Mickey is at Nomad Lounge and has seen 3 CMs walk out with the Banshees within 20 minutes. Looks like those will be a popular item!


----------



## rteetz

ACE branding is now on the previously blank Magicband readers.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Blog Mickey is at Nomad Lounge and has seen 3 CMs walk out with the Banshees within 20 minutes. Looks like those will be a popular item!



Whoever came up with that idea is a genius, I'm definitely gonna be one of many walking out of pandora with a banshee on my shoulder.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> ACE branding is now on the previously blank Magicband readers.
> 
> View attachment 235241



Subtle Mickey head? I mean the ears are a little lopsided...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

rteetz said:


> *Extra Magic Hours!*
> From May 27th to July 4th, Animal Kingdom will have extra magic hours for resort hotel guests every night so guests can experience Pandora at night! Open till 1AM most nights!


Pulling this out from the first post - regarding those extra magic hours (11pm-1am).  Is it really just for resort guests, or will guests already in the park still be there?


----------



## rteetz

PrincessShmoo said:


> Pulling this out from the first post - regarding those extra magic hours (11pm-1am).  Is it really just for resort guests, or will guests already in the park still be there?


Guests who are not staying at the resort might still be there but they likely will not get on any rides. Disney checks that you are a resort guest at the rides.


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessShmoo said:


> Pulling this out from the first post - regarding those extra magic hours (11pm-1am).  Is it really just for resort guests, or will guests already in the park still be there?


If it works like regular evening emh (and I'm asumming it will) non resort guests can stay,  shop,  eat,  but not ride


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Everyone seems to forget how you sit on the Carousel though.


I didn't forget -- I never ride that!


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Guests who are not staying at the resort might still be there but they likely will not get on any rides. Disney checks that you are a resort guest at the rides.


Jinx


----------



## PrincessShmoo

rteetz said:


> Guests who are not staying at the resort might still be there but they likely will not get on any rides. Disney checks that you are a resort guest at the rides.





yulilin3 said:


> If it works like regular evening emh (and I'm asumming it will) non resort guests can stay,  shop,  eat,  but not ride



Cool.  Thank you both.

We have FP+ already for our trip in June (for Na'vi River Journey) and planning on hitting the single rider line on Flight of Passage first thing.  But, maybe we'll stick around later that evening for the late night stuff.  Does is seem less busy on rides with this happens?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> ACE branding is now on the previously blank Magicband readers.
> 
> View attachment 235241


My first thought: Ace Hardware.


----------



## Shrill

Anyone have thoughts on the restraints for individuals at the other end of the spectrum of size? Particularly, I'm thinking of my DD, who while more than tall enough is medically underweight and very very slim (and with very small legs). I'm concerned that the restraints may not get tight enough on her. Does anyone know if children have been riding yet, or has it just been adults?


----------



## CAS239

PrincessShmoo said:


> Cool.  Thank you both.
> 
> We have FP+ already for our trip in June (for Na'vi River Journey) and planning on hitting the single rider line on Flight of Passage first thing.  But, maybe we'll stick around later that evening for the late night stuff.  Does is seem less busy on rides with this happens?



Evening EMH are nice if their late. You'll find way more walk on rides at Mk for evening EMH at 1am than you would for 11pm.

However Pandora, we don't know. Being that will be the only thing open at the park, it might still be slammed. But I would say closer to 1am you'll have slightly lower waits than at 11pm. I don't think either ride will be walk ons by any means..but for those staying on site I'm hoping you guys see them drop down to say 30 min a piece


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

I am extremely disappointed to hear that there is no wheelchair boat on the Na'vi River Journey...do we know why yet? To me it seems like that would not be a challenging adaptation to make the ride accessible to all?


----------



## AdamEfimoff

May I request  a map of the 'new; pandora


----------



## RnbwSktles

wilkeliza said:


> Why the need to be so snarky in your post. It is a darn shame that when people ask about legitimate concerns others who don't experience them act so hurt by the topic. Seriously if it doesn't affect you just scroll past the conversation.


Lol what? People are so offended by everything they can't understand sarcasm. I think you need to take your own advice and scroll past this comment


----------



## wilkeliza

RnbwSktles said:


> Lol what? People are so offended by everything they can't understand sarcasm. I think you need to take your own advice and scroll past this comment



Sorry but in a text medium sarcasm isn't clear. It would be best when dealing with a subject like people's bodies you make it clear with more then emojis. Read like you were laughing at all the people who have chimed in with concerns.


----------



## wilkeliza

Hannahinwonderland said:


> I am extremely disappointed to hear that there is no wheelchair boat on the Na'vi River Journey...do we know why yet? To me it seems like that would not be a challenging adaptation to make the ride accessible to all?



Some are saying load speed and size of boat. There is no drop so it isn't the usual reason.


----------



## wfjeff

How does pandora compare in size (acreage) to say the fantasyland expansion.


----------



## wilkeliza

wfjeff said:


> How does pandora compare in size (acreage) to say the fantasyland expansion.



Pretty much the same. New Fantasyland is 11 acres and Pandora is 12.


----------



## rteetz

Hannahinwonderland said:


> I am extremely disappointed to hear that there is no wheelchair boat on the Na'vi River Journey...do we know why yet? To me it seems like that would not be a challenging adaptation to make the ride accessible to all?


I don't think we will every know the official reasoning from Disney but the boats are quite small, it would've been hard to make them wheelchair accessible and also have people in there.


----------



## Bay Max

cdnusagurl said:


> This bothers me more than a theme park having ride restrictions.



Yes, me too.  Maybe we can tackle that one in a different thread.


----------



## wilkeliza

Shrill said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the restraints for individuals at the other end of the spectrum of size? Particularly, I'm thinking of my DD, who while more than tall enough is medically underweight and very very slim (and with very small legs). I'm concerned that the restraints may not get tight enough on her. Does anyone know if children have been riding yet, or has it just been adults?



I imagine a few kids but no clue how many. I would say too little would be okay as long as they meet the height requirement and hold on to the handlebars as instructed.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> I don't think we will every know the official reasoning from Disney but the boats are quite small, it would've been hard to make them wheelchair accessible and also have people in there.



Are we sure there isn't like a wheelchair boat we just haven't seen yet?


----------



## Shrill

That's what I was hoping: thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Are we sure there isn't like a wheelchair boat we just haven't seen yet?


Disney has stated you must be able to transfer for both rides. That means no wheelchair boat.


----------



## dina444444

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Are we sure there isn't like a wheelchair boat we just haven't seen yet?


----------



## Rivergirl2005

dina444444 said:


> View attachment 235266



Interesting...I'm surprised...


----------



## FastPasser

Day 2 AK CM previews.
Regarding the body size question. As guests were leaving for the night, I noticed a very tall gentlemen. It turns out that I had worked with him in the past. I stopped him and asked if he had any issues with FoP. He said absolutely not. How tall are you, I asked? 6'-8" was his response. He was not over weight or thin. After Pandora closed, I returned to the FoP Que entrance and once again I asked one of the CMs, have there been any issues with people not being able to ride. Her response, "I am not aware of any." However that was just one of a number of CMs and may or may not be an indicator of the overall ridership. I can't say that everything is hunky-dory, but if it's an issue, it appears that it's not affecting many people.

There are warning signs at FoP. It's the usual and customary wording, IE, ride at your own risk.

I viewed numerous Banshee toys as people exited. They are going to sell a ton. Very cute, can't help but like them.

All and all, a somewhat better day, lots of changes getting people in. The lines are still too long prior to entering, and not everyone got a FP for FoP. Some people were in line 90 minutes before opening.

Lots of other stuff that may be of interest, but I'm in the unwinding mode. 6 hours of standing, why am I doing this at my age?


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser said:


> Regarding the body size question. As guests were leaving for the night, I noticed a very tall gentlemen. It turns out that I had worked with him in the past. I stopped him and asked if he had any issues with FoP. He said absolutely not. How tall are you, I asked? 6'-8" was his response. He was not over weight or thin. After Pandora closed, I returned to the FoP Que entrance and once again I asked one of the CMs, have there been any issues with people not being able to ride. Her response, "I am not aware of any." However that was just one of a number of CMs and may or may not be an indicator of the overall ridership. I can't say that everything is hunky-dory, but if it's an issue, it appears that it's not affecting many people.



Thanks for the info!



FastPasser said:


> I viewed numerous Banshee toys as people exited. They are going to sell a ton. Very cute, can't help but like them.



I may have to go home with one...



FastPasser said:


> Lots of other stuff that may be of interest, but I'm in the unwinding mode. 6 hours of standing, why am I doing this at my age?



Because its fun and what would we do without you?


----------



## FastPasser

wilkeliza said:


> Oh you are still parking at the front! Heard CMs may have to go park at MK during Avatar opening weekend.





hiroMYhero said:


> It's true. Yesterday, entertainment CMs  were told to park at MK beginning this Saturday. That will add on an hour+ to their work day... without additional pay.


It was made official today, still not great, but not as bad as I first thought. It applies to only this coming Sat, the two following weekends and the next Sat. Cast will be paid during transportation time. It's still not something that applies to me.


----------



## hiroMYhero

FastPasser said:


> It was made official today, still not great, but not as bad as I first thought. It applies to only this coming Sat, the two following weekends and the next Sat. Cast will be paid during transportation time. It's still not something that applies to me.


The notice to Entertainment CMs said pay for walk-time but not the transport time. Maybe they determined they needed to add the transport pay after the union was consulted.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

FastPasser said:


> Day 2 AK CM previews.
> Regarding the body size question. As guests were leaving for the night, I noticed a very tall gentlemen. It turns out that I had worked with him in the past. I stopped him and asked if he had any issues with FoP. He said absolutely not. How tall are you, I asked? 6'-8" was his response. He was not over weight or thin. After Pandora closed, I returned to the FoP Que entrance and once again I asked one of the CMs, have there been any issues with people not being able to ride. Her response, "I am not aware of any." However that was just one of a number of CMs and may or may not be an indicator of the overall ridership. I can't say that everything is hunky-dory, but if it's an issue, it appears that it's not affecting many people.
> 
> There are warning signs at FoP. It's the usual and customary wording, IE, ride at your own risk.
> 
> I viewed numerous Banshee toys as people exited. They are going to sell a ton. Very cute, can't help but like them.
> 
> All and all, a somewhat better day, lots of changes getting people in. The lines are still too long prior to entering, and not everyone got a FP for FoP. Some people were in line 90 minutes before opening.
> 
> Lots of other stuff that may be of interest, but I'm in the unwinding mode. 6 hours of standing, why am I doing this at my age?



This is promising!!! Do you know if his height was more in his legs? Just wondering as that is where our height is. Thank you for your info!


----------



## FastPasser

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This is promising!!! Do you know if his height was more in his legs? Just wondering as that is where our height is. Thank you for your info!


Hmm, tough question, but I'd describe him as just big all over, not lanky.


----------



## mousefan73

Are people anticipating more crowd craziness this summer here vs new fantasyland when that opened?  I dealt with that and whole Belle,BOG, 7DMT line craziness. Just trying to mentally prepare myself for end Aug/Sep.  i am thinking Pandora wont be so bad. Especially as MK is still more the draw for families with smaller kids.  And the 44 inch requirement for FOP


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Does anyone have a picture of the banshee toy to share?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mousefan73 said:


> Are people anticipating more crowd craziness this summer here vs new fantasyland when that opened?  I dealt with that and whole Belle,BOG, 7DMT line craziness. Just trying to mentally prepare myself for end Aug/Sep.  i am thinking Pandora wont be so bad. Especially as MK is still more the draw for families with smaller kids.  And the 44 inch requirement for FOP



Hard to know for sure but attendance has been down overall (they are offering pretty good summer discounts) so I'd say overall crowds might be lower - that said if FoP really is a "game changer" ride I could see lines be really, really long for it


----------



## yulilin3

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the banshee toy to share?


This is from Ebay, I'll try and get better ones today


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

yulilin3 said:


> This is from Ebay, I'll try and get better ones today


Thank you!  My son is definitely going to want one


----------



## Liljo22

yulilin3 said:


> This is from Ebay, I'll try and get better ones today



Those are the plush toys.  The interactive banshees are plastic.  There are videos of them in the DIS merchandise video.


----------



## yulilin3

Liljo22 said:


> Those are the plush toys.  The interactive banshees are plastic.  There are videos of them in the DIS merchandise video.


you mean these? the OP didn't specify what pic she/he was looking for


----------



## yulilin3

well, I'm off. No measuring tape, sorry 
Will report as often as I can, I  apologize in advance for all the typos that are about to come in my posts 
And May the 4th Be With You


----------



## Capang

yulilin3 said:


> And May the 4th Be With You


And also with you!
Have a great time today! Looking forward to your report back!!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

yulilin3 said:


> you mean these? the OP didn't specify what pic she/he was looking for


Those are cool too!  Thanks for the pic.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> well, I'mm off. No measuring tape, sorry
> Will report as often as I can, I  apologize in advance for all the typos that are about to come in my posts
> And May the 4th Be With You


May the 4th be with you ~ it will help you nab a FoP FP! I'm glad you are lining up early. Have a great time and see you later at Studios!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> well, I'mm off. No measuring tape, sorry
> Will report as often as I can, I  apologize in advance for all the typos that are about to come in my posts
> And May the 4th Be With You



have a great time Yulilin!   and May the 4th be with you as well!


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-windtraders-in-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> well, I'm off.


When you get to the check-in area, just mention my name and they'll get you a good table.


----------



## rteetz

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the banshee toy to share?


On the first page.


----------



## yulilin3

No one in line for the noon preview yet


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-windtraders-in-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


We bought a "shoulder dragon" very much like this at a Renaissance Festival.  It was expensive as you-know-what, but dang if it wasn't completely worth it.

Yes, there will be two banshees in our future...


----------



## ErinsMommy

yulilin3 said:


> No one in line for the noon preview yet



is today the first day?


----------



## yulilin3

ErinsMommy said:


> is today the first day?


No cm previews started Tuesday.


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> No one in line for the noon preview yet


BTW, yesterday, they opened the gates about 30 minutes early for the 6pm session. If the line becomes really long, they may do it for your time.


----------



## ErinsMommy

yulilin3 said:


> No cm previews started Tuesday.



would love to hear feedback if you're going today


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> BTW, yesterday, they opened the gates about 30 minutes early for the 6pm session. If the line becomes really long, they may do it for your time.


Thanks,  there's 5 people in line right now


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Well, either way, it looks like I won't be able to change FP's. NRJ is currently out for May 29th and May 31st. So, it looks like I'm stuck with FoP. Hopefully we can go on it.


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser said:


> BTW, yesterday, they opened the gates about 30 minutes early for the 6pm session. If the line becomes really long, they may do it for your time.



Do you think being in line an hour before AP spot is enough?


----------



## BigRed98

Is the bridge and walkway leading into pandora wide enough for the tons of people entering and exiting? The pictures don't look to wide.


----------



## yulilin3

In line


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Is the bridge and walkway leading into pandora wide enough for the tons of people entering and exiting? The pictures don't look to wide.


There is also an entrance and exit near the Festival of the Lion King. It's not exactly a small bridge. I don't think it will be a major problem.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> In line


So close yet so far!


----------



## rteetz

A look at the preview pamphlet from the CM previews thanks to @yulilin3


----------



## AngiTN

When I talked to DH last night to gauge his interest in making it to the park for opening on opening day I reminded him we have AP preview spots for next weekend. He perked up and said, well, can we fly down for a quick trip. Which was my original intent when I signed up. Which he knew but forgot because, well, he's male and he forgets 99% of our conversations LOL 
Anyway, I digress, I went on to remind him that we can't go, unfortunately, because DGD has her very first Girls Choir concert that night. And even if we could fly down and home in time to make her show I signed up for the late slot on Saturday so it wouldn't be possible. We'll just have to settle for opening morning


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> When I talked to DH last night to gauge his interest in making it to the park for opening on opening day I reminded him we have AP preview spots for next weekend. He perked up and said, well, can we fly down for a quick trip. Which was my original intent when I signed up. Which he knew but forgot because, well, he's male and he forgets 99% of our conversations LOL
> Anyway, I digress, I went on to remind him that we can't go, unfortunately, because DGD has her very first Girls Choir concert that night. And even if we could fly down and home in time to make her show I signed up for the late slot on Saturday so it wouldn't be possible. We'll just have to settle for opening morning



Oh man I wish we could trade slots. We wanted a late slot on Saturday to see the land at night but got 3-5. We have tiffins dinner after so hoping to be able to poke our head in to see it light up.


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks, there's 5 people in line right now


Got any names of the event guides (blue striped shirts) at check-in?


wilkeliza said:


> Do you think being in line an hour before AP spot is enough?


It has been so far, plus fewer people are expected to attend  the AP previews.


BigRed98 said:


> Is the bridge and walkway leading into pandora wide enough for the tons of people entering and exiting? The pictures don't look to wide.


If you're referring to the current preview traffic, it's not that many people, so plenty of room. As Rteetz alluded to, it's not that small.


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser said:


> Got any names of the event guides (blue striped shirts) at check-in?
> It has been so far, plus fewer people are expected to attend  the AP previews.
> If you're referring to the current preview traffic, it's not that many people, so plenty of room. As Rteetz alluded to, it's not that small.



Thanks Fastpasser! We want to have a shot at the Banshee so planning on getting in line around 2 (it is usually shady over there anyways) and then head straight there when we get in at 3.


----------



## AngiTN

wilkeliza said:


> Oh man I wish we could trade slots. We wanted a late slot on Saturday to see the land at night but got 3-5. We have tiffins dinner after so hoping to be able to poke our head in to see it light up.


I booked the late slot for that reason, to hope to see it in the evening, even though I know it isn't dark at 8:00


----------



## FastPasser

AngiTN said:


> hope to see it in the evening, even though I know it isn't dark at 8:00


Hopefully they'll discontinue the current policy of doing a hard close at 8pm, so maybe you'll be able to linger until it is dark.


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser said:


> Hopefully they'll discontinue the current policy of doing a hard close at 8pm, so maybe you'll be able to linger until it is dark.


Well, we won't get to go but hopefully it works out for others


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> In line


I don't see the temporary gates. They were there last night.


----------



## Spacepest

JennLTX said:


> We bought a "shoulder dragon" very much like this at a Renaissance Festival.  It was expensive as you-know-what, but dang if it wasn't completely worth it.
> 
> Yes, there will be two banshees in our future...



I have a pair of plush shoulder dragons from past Ren fairs as well! I don't go to the Ren fair anymore, but they still sit on my shelf happily reminding me of all the times I ate and drank too much, and was merry. I totally want a souvenir Banshee with a stand. 

And I just have to say, most of the merchandise for Disney's Pandora looks fantastic! The past few Disney trips, despite having money, I've bought minimal merchandise because most of it was identical throughout the parks, and not themed to certain park specific areas like it was in the past.  I already have plenty of generic "Disney Parks" shirts. I'm hoping they keep the unique merchandise, because when I finally make it to AK again, I will be spending alot of money. 

Another thing I'm interested in is the make your own Na'vi action figure...has anyone done this yet? Like how custom is it really? I'd love more details about this (i.e. can someone on these boards who makes one please post about it?).


----------



## rteetz

I have seen that the Flight of Passage queue has capacity for something like a 4 hour line.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I have seen that the Flight of Passage queue has capacity for something like a 4 hour line.


Possibly learned their lesson from FEA?


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> I have seen that the Flight of Passage queue has capacity for something like a 4 hour line.



I hope it ends up being like Little Mermaid where it isn't needed. I don't think people realize that different departments work on line and design. So one group says how long they want the line to be (needed or not) and then imagineers have to make it work. At least a lot of this line seems to be inside.


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Possibly learned their lesson from FEA?


My guess is from RSR.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Possibly learned their lesson from FEA?


They didn't have much space to work with for that one.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> I hope it ends up being like Little Mermaid where it isn't needed. I don't think people realize that different departments work on line and design. So one group says how long they want the line to be (needed or not) and then imagineers have to make it work. At least a lot of this line seems to be inside.


I am sure they'll need it for at least the first month.


----------



## CAS239

FastPasser said:


> Hopefully they'll discontinue the current policy of doing a hard close at 8pm, so maybe you'll be able to linger until it is dark.



This is another reason why I booked for the last preview slot of the day. If there's any extra time allowed in, it would be with the last group of the day. Not expecting it, but odds are much better for the night group


----------



## twebber55

CAS239 said:


> This is another reason why I booked for the last preview slot of the day. If there's any extra time allowed in, it would be with the last group of the day. Not expecting it, but odds are much better for the night group


me too
May 13th 6-8


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> There is also an entrance and exit near the Festival of the Lion King. It's not exactly a small bridge. I don't think it will be a major problem.



When I saw the map I didn't know we can use that path that goes into Africa. That's awesome, thanks!


----------



## wilkeliza

BigRed98 said:


> When I saw the map I didn't know we can use that path that goes into Africa. That's awesome, thanks!



Right now that path isn't open but it will be after official opening.


----------



## mnmhouston

Asking again...is it the screen-work in FOP that creates the weightless "drop" type feeling or does the seat actually drop?  If it's the screen-work, one can simply close their eyes if those feelings become too intense.  Can someone that has ridden confirm?  Thank you!


----------



## AngiTN

mnmhouston said:


> Asking again...is it the screen-work in FOP that creates the weightless "drop" type feeling or does the seat actually drop?  If it's the screen-work, one can simply close their eyes if those feelings become too intense.  Can someone that has ridden confirm?  Thank you!


Don't believe any Dis Board member has ridden yet. Got some there today so maybe you'll get an answer later today?


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Don't believe any Dis Board member has ridden yet. Got some there today so maybe you'll get an answer later today?


@yulilin3 was headed in just a few minutes ago


----------



## cigar95

AngiTN said:


> . . . Which he knew but forgot because, well, he's male and he forgets 99% of our conversations LOL


HEY!
.
.
.
What was that you were saying again?


----------



## mnmhouston

AngiTN said:


> Don't believe any Dis Board member has ridden yet. Got some there today so maybe you'll get an answer later today?



That would be great, have asked a couple of times here and on Twitter.


----------



## AngiTN

mnmhouston said:


> That would be great, have asked a couple of times here and on Twitter.


Yeah, wanted to let you know that you hadn't been answered yet here because very few have ridden yet. First Dis Board guest there today


----------



## mnmhouston

AngiTN said:


> Yeah, wanted to let you know that you hadn't been answered yet here because very few have ridden yet. First Dis Board guest there today



Got it thanks!  I know there has been a lot of discussion from others on here that have ridden it and to me it's a fairly simple question.  I know everyone here is so helpful and information and I'm like "is it something I said"?...lol


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I have a DVC preview at 9-11 on the 13th, Sat.  First slot of day-any idea on how early to get there, as well as if I get there at 8, will I be able to get in?  AK does not open until 9 that day.


----------



## wilkeliza

4HOLIDAYS said:


> I have a DVC preview at 9-11 on the 13th, Sat.  First slot of day-any idea on how early to get there, as well as if I get there at 8, will I be able to get in?  AK does not open until 9 that day.



If they have their ducks in a row (this is Disney so you never know) they will probably have a tapstile for preview people and let you line up there before entry but not inside the park.


----------



## snoopy352

mnmhouston said:


> Asking again...is it the screen-work in FOP that creates the weightless "drop" type feeling or does the seat actually drop?  If it's the screen-work, one can simply close their eyes if those feelings become too intense.  Can someone that has ridden confirm?  Thank you!


I have been patiently awaiting the answer to this as well.  Am fine with Soarin' but not Star Tours and especially not TOT - that weightless feeling would do me in.  If the worst case is ST, I can always close my eyes.


----------



## mnmhouston

snoopy352 said:


> I have been patiently awaiting the answer to this as well.  Am fine with Soarin' but not Star Tours and especially not TOT - that weightless feeling would do me in.  If the worst case is ST, I can always close my eyes.



In the same boat.  I can deal with the motion of the seat itself if it's not dropping and doing crazy stuff, but with these screen type attractions, the movement in conjunction is intense.  I'm envisioning to be able to closing my eyes when the 3d gets too intense and just deal with the motion of the seat.  At least that's what I am hoping for.  I really do want to experience this attraction with my daredevil family, so I'm hoping I can modify as needed.


----------



## rteetz

Per @yulilin3 the Flight of Passage FP line does miss most of the detailed queue.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

mnmhouston said:


> In the same boat.  I can deal with the motion of the seat itself if it's not dropping and doing crazy stuff, but with these screen type attractions, the movement in conjunction is intense.  I'm envisioning to be able to closing my eyes when the 3d gets too intense and just deal with the motion of the seat.  At least that's what I am hoping for.  I really do want to experience this attraction with my daredevil family, so I'm hoping I can modify as needed.



I am just hoping to do the boat ride!  I can no longer do almost anything with much motion due to vertigo issues. I think FoP would do me in.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> Per @yulilin3 the Flight of Passage line does miss most of the detailed queue.



Yeah I've read reports that the first time through you really don't want it to be FP but also you don't want to wait in that whole queue haha. Does it skip the animatronic in the water if you enter through FP?


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> Yeah I've read reports that the first time through you really don't want it to be FP but also you don't want to wait in that whole queue haha. Does it skip the animatronic in the water if you enter through FP?


Not sure she didn't specify. I'm sure she will come back here later when she leaves to go more in depth.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Per @yulilin3 the Flight of Passage FP line does miss most of the detailed queue.



not surprising, but hopefully you still take in some of the elements

Guess in someways it could be good to do it FP the first time when the ride itself is new and you are still filled with antici ---- pation about it .... and then the 2nd time do standby so you can focus on the queue rather than thinking about the ride


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> not surprising, but hopefully you still take in some of the elements
> 
> Guess in someways it could be good to do it FP the first time when the ride itself is new and you are still filled with antici ---- pation about it .... and then the 2nd time do standby so you can focus on the queue rather than thinking about the ride


That's what I'm thinking too. I'll do my FP then during EMH standby so I can see the queue.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> That's what I'm thinking too. I'll do my FP then during EMH standby so I can see the queue.


I can't remember or not but has Disney officially added this to the line up of what's available for morning EMH at AK? or is it just that right now they are doing the evening EMH during that time period in the summer and haven't added it yet or at all to EMH for after the first part of July?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I can't remember or not but has Disney officially added this to the line up of what's available for morning EMH at AK? or is it just that right now they are doing the evening EMH during that time period in the summer and haven't added it yet or at all to EMH for after the first part of July?


I haven't seen anything regarding morning EMH for this. I also haven't seen anything about after July 4th. Of course we all know Disney isn't great at updating calendars.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Per @yulilin3 the Flight of Passage FP line does miss most of the detailed queue.





rteetz said:


> That's what I'm thinking too. I'll do my FP then during EMH standby so I can see the queue.


I figured the FP line missed the queue. It always does.
My plan is exactly like yours. We'll FP the ride and use EMH for a chance to see the queue. We have several nights we can hop over. I think we'll dedicate 1 to FoP, one to boats and one to just walking around exploring.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I can't remember or not but has Disney officially added this to the line up of what's available for morning EMH at AK? or is it just that right now they are doing the evening EMH during that time period in the summer and haven't added it yet or at all to EMH for after the first part of July?



I recall in the "8 reasons to visit WDW this summer" video that went up this week from the Dreams Unlimited Travel podcast they worded it as the Extra Extra Evening Pandora Hours being in addition to any morning extra hours - certainly implied that it went for Pandora too ... but not sure if they officially knew or just assuming/speculatinge


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I haven't seen anything regarding morning EMH for this. I also haven't seen anything about after July 4th. Of course we all know Disney isn't great at updating calendars.


lol true true. 

I do hope it gets added to EMH as right now our first park day is set for AK morning EMH. I wouldn't mind at all spending that time to explore Pandora if possible  At this point the other offerings AK has can wait a bit


----------



## Jfine

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> lol true true.
> 
> I do hope it gets added to EMH as right now our first park day is set for AK morning EMH. I wouldn't mind at all spending that time to explore Pandora if possible  At this point the other offerings AK has can wait a bit


It appears that it will


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Can't wait for the reports.

Ryan - has their said to be a Navii meet and greet established?


----------



## wilkeliza

CampbellzSoup said:


> Can't wait for the reports.
> 
> Ryan - has their said to be a Navii meet and greet established?



Not Ryan but it has been made clear that there will be no Navii meet and greets. Who know is 2 or 3 years but for now no. I believe Joe Rhode said no because it isn't as easy as slapping blue paint on an actor or putting them in a furry suit. Navii are suppose to be massive compared to humans.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Jfine said:


> It appears that it will


Well I know they are included up until early July. It's after July that I was wondering about. 



It would be weird to remove it after July 4th but right now I know they are trying to get people's attention onto the new land and let people explore it so after the summer has gone I was hoping they would add it to the morning EMH as a permanent thing rather than a "Special Hours" thing. AK doesn't have Evening EMH as a norm only morning so that's why I was wondering what they will do after this "Special Hours" time period runs out for the morning EMH. I'm sure it will depend on the success of the new land which by the accounts we've heard it sure seems like it will be successful.


----------



## Spridell

snoopy352 said:


> I have been patiently awaiting the answer to this as well.  Am fine with Soarin' but not Star Tours and especially not TOT - that weightless feeling would do me in.  If the worst case is ST, I can always close my eyes.




From everything that I have the screen and 3d does most of the motion.  Yes the seat moves to but it does not raise or lower.  So i am guessing this is all done with effects


----------



## Jfine

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well I know they are included up until early July. It's after July that I was wondering about.
> 
> View attachment 235383
> 
> It would be weird to remove it after July 4th but right now I know they are trying to get people's attention onto the new land and let people explore it so after the summer has gone I was hoping they would add it to the morning EMH as a permanent thing rather than a "Special Hours" thing. AK doesn't have Evening EMH as a norm only morning so that's why I was wondering what they will do after this "Special Hours" time period runs out for the morning EMH. I'm sure it will depend on the success of the new land which by the accounts we've heard it sure seems like it will be successful.


Whoops. I probably should stop trying  to work and watch for the Pandora updates at the same time  . It does look like the Pandora rides are on the calendar during EMH through August. That appears consistent with other (non Pandora) AK rides.


----------



## mnmhouston

Spridell said:


> From everything that I have the screen and 3d does most of the motion.  Yes the seat moves to but it does not raise or lower.  So i am guessing this is all done with effects



This is FANTASTIC news if correct.  Hopefully someone can confirm so us scady cats can rest easy...lol


----------



## JKalai

wilkeliza said:


> Yeah I've read reports that the first time through you really don't want it to be FP but also you don't want to wait in that whole queue haha. Does it skip the animatronic in the water if you enter through FP?



Someone on another message board confirmed that the FP queue skips the AA in the tank.


----------



## FastPasser

mnmhouston said:


> I know there has been a lot of discussion from others on here that have ridden it and to me it's a fairly simple question.  I know everyone here is so helpful and information and I'm like "is it something I said"?...lol


I'm not able to answer your question based on actually experiencing the ride, but I did talk to many attendees as they exited the area, and was told that while the seat does tilt, no one mentioned that it dropped. However I didn't ask that specific question. As mentioned, you should get an answer today.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

wilkeliza said:


> Not Ryan but it has been made clear that there will be no Navii meet and greets. Who know is 2 or 3 years but for now no. I believe Joe Rhode said no because it isn't as easy as slapping blue paint on an actor or putting them in a furry suit. Navii are suppose to be massive compared to humans.



look at Megatron in Universal...I can't believe no meet and greet...they add so much to the experience


----------



## wilkeliza

CampbellzSoup said:


> look at Megatron in Universal...I can't believe no meet and greet...they add so much to the experience



Megatron is a clunky robot so it is a little easier to do. Navii have thin legs and very human features. It would again not be as easy as suiting up and I don't think they just want a stationary animatronic to meet like BB-8 or just statue like Jabba the Hutt and K2S0.


----------



## Spridell

4HOLIDAYS said:


> I have a DVC preview at 9-11 on the 13th, Sat.  First slot of day-any idea on how early to get there, as well as if I get there at 8, will I be able to get in?  AK does not open until 9 that day.



Yeah I would like to know what time to be there.

I have AP preview on May 18 from 6-8pm.  Will be at EPCOT and use the Express Transportation to get to AK.  Wondering what time I need to leave and get to AK.


----------



## rteetz

CampbellzSoup said:


> Can't wait for the reports.
> 
> Ryan - has their said to be a Navii meet and greet established?


As others have said no Na'vi meet and greets. There will be magic shots with Photopass within the land though.


----------



## rteetz

CampbellzSoup said:


> look at Megatron in Universal...I can't believe no meet and greet...they add so much to the experience


In order to get a realistic Na'vi it likely would have to be an AA. I don't think they would want something in this land that doesn't look realistic.


----------



## CAS239

mnmhouston said:


> This is FANTASTIC news if correct.  Hopefully someone can confirm so us scady cats can rest easy...lol



We've seen pictures of the ride vehicle and the building it's in..there's really no way it can move that much. Your seat will move but the screen seems like where nearly everything is coming from.

No one should be worrying about the actual seat flying around like it's a rollercoaster.


----------



## CAS239

Spridell said:


> Yeah I would like to know what time to be there.
> 
> I have AP preview on May 18 from 6-8pm.  Will be at EPCOT and use the Express Transportation to get to AK.  Wondering what time I need to leave and get to AK.



I'm there the 19th from 6-8pm..I'll probably arrive around 5pm. I really don't see the need to get there super early


----------



## JKalai

I haven't had time to scroll all the way back to read the previous posts, but is any one else kind of bummed they weren't able to include the light up walkways that were featured in the promo video a while ago? I remember watching that video and being stoked that they were doing this. Now it's been confirmed there is paint on the floor instead of what was featured kinda bums me out.

I wonder what the story behind that was.... Budget cuts? Missed a deadline? Couldn't make it reliable enough?

I bet that would've been a nightmare to service.


----------



## rteetz

JKalai said:


> I haven't had time to scroll all the way back to read the previous posts, but is any one else kind of bummed they weren't able to include the light up walkways that were featured in the promo video a while ago? I remember watching that video and being stoked that they were doing this. Now it's been confirmed there is paint on the floor instead of what was featured kinda bums me out.
> 
> I wonder what the story behind that was.... Budget cuts? Missed a deadline? Couldn't make it reliable enough?
> 
> I bet that would've been a nightmare to service.


My guess is it wasn't reliable enough. They have had trouble with the bioluminescence from the start.


----------



## JKalai

rteetz said:


> My guess is it wasn't reliable enough. They have had trouble with the bioluminescence from the start.



Hopefully the paint doesn't wear out due to the pressure washing of the walkways.


----------



## FastPasser

CAS239 said:


> I really don't see the need to get there super early


What happened on the first two days was that guests began to line up earlier and earlier. Arriving an hour early for the first session on the first day put you towards the front of the line. By the end of the second day, and hour early put you half way or towards the rear of the line. Anyone arriving on time didn't get a FoP return time.

But the process is being tweaked on a daily basis so by the time DVC/AP previews roll around, hopefully it'll be set up so that everyone attending will be able to experience FoP.


----------



## cigar95

AngiTN said:


> My plan is exactly like yours. We'll FP the ride and use EMH for a chance to see the queue.


I'm planning to do the opposite, on the theory that my first time through I want my experience to be the whole enchilada. (Reference back to the San Angel Inn thread on the other board.) That means probably doing a hyper-rope-drop, even with a September trip.  I'll FP the boat ride, though I understand that it has a "pretty good" queue as well. (I've avoided the videos.)  Then the next time to AK, we'll do the opposite.

Of course, Angi, we both know there's a 99% chance that you're going to forget I said this.


----------



## Regan117

I didn't read the entire thread, so I apologize if this has been answered already. I'm not seeing any pregnancy restriction on FoP. Is that correct?


----------



## wilkeliza

Regan117 said:


> I didn't read the entire thread, so I apologize if this has been answered already. I'm not seeing any pregnancy restriction on FoP. Is that correct?



That is not correct. There is a pregnancy restriction written in the warnings at the ride and on the app. For whatever reason it just isn't online yet.


----------



## Regan117

wilkeliza said:


> That is not correct. There is a pregnancy restriction written in the warnings at the ride and on the app. For whatever reason it just isn't online yet.



Thank you! We checked the website and it didn't list it. Didn't think to check the app. Appreciate the quick response.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

just saw on Facebook someone wrote this regarding FoP and the intensity of the ride:

" Yes, I did ride the ride! I don't ride Star Tours because of an equilibrium issue.... 
and while they have all the same warnings (high blood pressure, heart problems, expectant mothers should not ride, etc) I took the chance and did not find it anywhere near the intensity of Star Tours. You are sitting on what looks like a motorcycle, and there are braces put in place behind your legs and your back. 
You should make the determination yourself based in your own physical limitations whether to ride the ride or not."


----------



## rteetz

Regan117 said:


> Thank you! We checked the website and it didn't list it. Didn't think to check the app. Appreciate the quick response.


----------



## Regan117

TheMaxRebo said:


> just saw on Facebook someone wrote this regarding FoP and the intensity of the ride:
> 
> " Yes, I did ride the ride! I don't ride Star Tours because of an equilibrium issue....
> and while they have all the same warnings (high blood pressure, heart problems, expectant mothers should not ride, etc) I took the chance and did not find it anywhere near the intensity of Star Tours. You are sitting on what looks like a motorcycle, and there are braces put in place behind your legs and your back.
> You should make the determination yourself based in your own physical limitations whether to ride the ride or not."



Thanks! I am only 14 weeks (no belly) and was considering it, but I probably won't. More time in the canteen on the 17th, I suppose lol.


----------



## Spridell

FastPasser said:


> What happened on the first two days was that guests began to line up earlier and earlier. Arriving an hour early for the first session on the first day put you towards the front of the line. By the end of the second day, and hour early put you half way or towards the rear of the line. Anyone arriving on time didn't get a FoP return time.
> 
> But the process is being tweaked on a daily basis so by the time DVC/AP previews roll around, hopefully it'll be set up so that everyone attending will be able to experience FoP.



Oh boy.  Going to have to read the reviews of the AP previews/

So only FOP needed the FP?


----------



## yulilin3

I'll be writing these by subject. 
Our preview time slot was noon to 2pm, i just came out of Pandora (4pm) no one looked like they were politely being told to leave
For in line at 10am and was 4th in line.
They let us in at 11:40 am paper fp for FoP noon to 12:15pm. My friend had a baby and she got a rider swap. 
I went in with her husband,  actually first in,  the fp line goes through the outdoor queue, but once inside it's a quick walk top the loading queue,  you do miss most of the standby.
Bad news,  the ride was down,  waited a full hour and 15 to ride
Spoiler free: it's soarin x 10. Beautiful,  no distortion on the screen, gentle and smooth.
For spoiler full pm me
In my hour wait I did ask about body shape.  Cm said that she hasn't had a problem but they have 3 safety points that have to click.  One right below your chest,  one on your back and one behind your knee.
It seems that the one at the knee is giving problems,  I am very short and had to move my feet all the way in,  pressed against the front of the vehicle,  for it to click.
I had room on my torso to move so that wasn't a problem
She did say they are installing a ride vehicle in the front
While we waited I asked if they had a "ride down" announcement,  cm looked at me and said "there's a lot of things we still need to have" she was obviously frustrated,  I felt bad for all the cm, they all looked apologetic.
I would make an hour line on standby for this ride,  I walked the standby line and it's amazing,  super detailed
Next NRJ


----------



## yulilin3

NRJ
Walked on,  had a boat to myself,  beautiful ride,  tame just like iasw. Amazing animatronic. No drops,  not really sure why they can't have the wheelchair boats,  weight maybe? 
The queue is very well done


----------



## yulilin3

Immersiveness
This is where they get all the points,  you truly forget you're at ak
The CM are more than happy to share they're knowledge on vegetation,  animals,  Na'vii people,  they all know they're back story well.
I can not wait to see this at night,  it'll be spectacular


----------



## yulilin3

Food and drinks
Had the kids cheeseburger pod and the kids fish bowl with rice. 
The cheesecake and the green beer (Forget the name) also the Pandora sunrise non alcoholic (they gave us a beverage coupon for the wait on FoP)
Did not enjoy the cheeseburger,  it was too dry,  the pod not the meat,  it was just ok
The fish was better but nothing 
But thoroughly enjoyed the beer,  the drink and cheesecake was AMAZING
would get that again and easy at pizxafari
Loved that they user real plays and silverware because the Na'vii believe so much in conservation


----------



## yulilin3

All in all a great addition to ak, you could easily spend half a day there.  Lots of photo opportunities
If anyone has specific quotations please tag me
I'm at DHS now


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Thanks for all the great feedback @yulilin3 !   Disappointed you didn't enjoy some of the food more - but maybe just a bad day (hoping)

Guess it is good they are having all these previews so they can work out kinks with the rides, and add what the need, etc.


----------



## goofygal531

yulilin3 said:


> All in all a great addition to ak, you could easily spend half a day there.  Lots of photo opportunities
> If anyone has specific quotations please tag me
> I'm at DHS now




Thank you SO MUCH for the detailed review!!

FoP: drops? We're they mild? Or real ToT free falling?


----------



## rteetz

Thanks @yulilin3!!!


----------



## wilkeliza

Thanks @yulilin3 Now go enjoy your day and May the 4th be with you!


----------



## HopperFan

mnmhouston said:


> Asking again...is it the screen-work in FOP that creates the weightless "drop" type feeling or does the seat actually drop?  If it's the screen-work, one can simply close their eyes if those feelings become too intense.  Can someone that has ridden confirm?  Thank you!



I have been talking to someone who has ridden and I don't want to do any spoiling but I think if you are concerned about seat movement ... you should keep following and stay tuned to what people describe so you know if it's for you. 



Spridell said:


> From everything that I have the screen and 3d does most of the motion.  Yes the seat moves to but it does not raise or lower.  So i am guessing this is all done with effects


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AngiTN said:


> I figured the FP line missed the queue. It always does.
> My plan is exactly like yours. We'll FP the ride and use EMH for a chance to see the queue.


Just one thought... I have been on Peter Pan during the start of EMH where they were skipping the full queue... don't know how frequently that happens, but it has definitely happened to us...


----------



## AngiTN

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess it is good they are having all these previews so they can work out kinks with the rides, and add what the need, etc.


Well, that is really what they are for. I mean, it's nice that they are letting CM, AP and DVC be the guinea pigs but they are just that, test subjects


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be writing these by subject.
> Our preview time slot was noon to 2pm, i just came out of Pandora (4pm) no one looked like they were politely being told to leave
> For in line at 10am and was 4th in line.
> They let us in at 11:40 am paper fp for FoP noon to 12:15pm. My friend had a baby and she got a rider swap.
> I went in with her husband,  actually first in,  the fp line goes through the outdoor queue, but once inside it's a quick walk top the loading queue,  you do miss most of the standby.
> Bad news,  the ride was down,  waited a full hour and 15 to ride
> Spoiler free: it's soarin x 10. Beautiful,  no distortion on the screen, gentle and smooth.
> For spoiler full pm me
> In my hour wait I did ask about body shape.  Cm said that she hasn't had a problem but they have 3 safety points that have to click.  One right below your chest,  one on your back and one behind your knee.
> *It seems that the one at the knee is giving problems,*  I am very short and had to move my feet all the way in,  pressed against the front of the vehicle,  for it to click.
> I had room on my torso to move so that wasn't a problem
> She did say they are installing a ride vehicle in the front
> While we waited I asked if they had a "ride down" announcement,  cm looked at me and said "there's a lot of things we still need to have" she was obviously frustrated,  I felt bad for all the cm, they all looked apologetic.
> I would make an hour line on standby for this ride,  I walked the standby line and it's amazing,  super detailed
> Next NRJ


Curious, where behind the knee does it fit? Right at the bend? Just below? Just above?


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> But thoroughly enjoyed the beer


I'm shocked by this revelation.


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> Bad news, the ride was down,  waited a full hour and 15 to ride


That's been the case on all three days. No clue what the problem is.


----------



## yulilin3

goofygal531 said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for the detailed review!!
> 
> FoP: drops? We're they mild? Or real ToT free falling?


No ToT drops,  the whole platform  (8 vehicles i think) move at the same time but very mildly,  it's all connected with the visual and wind in your face effect,  not scary drops more like a gentle dive if that makes sense



AngiTN said:


> Curious, where behind the knee does it fit? Right at the bend? Just below? Just above?


For me it came right above my knee,  it didn't push it up or anything,  just gently held it in place,  taller and shorter people will probably have it land differently



FastPasser said:


> I'm shocked by this revelation.


It was really good,  I do like beer


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> That's been the case on all three days. No clue what the problem is.


The group that came at 3pm didn't get to ride it at all
I have heard it's over heating


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> The group that came at 3pm didn't get to ride it at all
> I have heard it's over heating


Hopefully they'll get it running for the last session. Anyone that wasn't able to ride it earlier in the day can return and try again during the last session.


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser said:


> Hopefully they'll get it running for the last session. Anyone that wasn't able to ride it earlier in the day can return and try again during the last session.



That's good to know.


----------



## goofygal531

yulilin3 said:


> No ToT drops,  the whole platform  (8 vehicles i think) move at the same time but very mildly,  it's all connected with the visual and wind in your face effect,  not scary drops more like a gentle dive if that makes sense



THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Just a thought...I know that FoP is supposed to have 4 theaters. If one theater goes out, do the others stay running? I'm surprised all 4 would go out at the same time. That is if they were even running all 4.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Just a thought...I know that FoP is supposed to have 4 theaters. If one theater goes out, do the others stay running? I'm surprised all 4 would go out at the same time. That is if they were even running all 4.


I can't see all four having to go down at the same time. My guess is they aren't utilizing every theater for the previews.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I can't see all four having to go down at the same time. My guess is they aren't utilizing every theater for the previews.


Correct,  the girl said that only half were operating today


----------



## yulilin3

Something else I remembered,  the FoP queue is the longest queue in wdw, even of this ride was a walk on its a long walk but it's so very cool.


----------



## FireflyTrance

So if I’m understanding correctly, they were giving out fp for FoP, but they didn’t have enough for everyone? So getting in line at least an hour early is recommended? Then for NRJ there is no fp?

My time slot is 9am-11am (I think). I was just checking my confirmation email and it doesn’t list the time, just the date. I am hoping it will get confirmed on the 12th.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Something else I remembered,  the FoP queue is the longest queue in wdw, even of this ride was a walk on its a long walk but it's so very cool.


Yep. I've heard capacity for 4 hour wait times.


----------



## rteetz

FireflyTrance said:


> So if I’m understanding correctly, they were giving out fp for FoP, but they didn’t have enough for everyone? So getting in line at least an hour early is recommended? Then for NRJ there is no fp?
> 
> My time slot is 9am-11am (I think). I was just checking my confirmation email and it doesn’t list the time, just the date. I am hoping it will get confirmed on the 12th.


That is how they are doing it for CM previews. It could change for AP/DVC.


----------



## goofygal531

yulilin3 said:


> Something else I remembered,  the FoP queue is the longest queue in wdw, even of this ride was a walk on its a long walk but it's so very cool.




Like, twice the size of Little Mermaid's queue?

That queue feels endless to me! Especially, when it's completely empty.


----------



## FastPasser

Yulilin3 posted *"I felt bad for all the cm, they all looked apologetic."*
I've talked to many of the Pandora CMs and I can assure you that although the tension is high, they are thoroughly enjoying the experience. Yes, it's a little stressful and it's an exceedingly fluid process right now, but it's also very exciting and fun. Although I'm not a Pandora CM, I'm not even a AK CM, I am assigned to facilitating the previews and have enjoyed it enough that I've volunteered to work extra shifts.

For those attending the previews, engage the CMs and have fun with them. Who knows, it might be your unlucky day and it could be me as I'm one of the first CMs you'll have to deal with.


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser said:


> Yulilin3 posted *"I felt bad for all the cm, they all looked apologetic."*
> I've talked to many of the Pandora CMs and I can assure you that although the tension is high, they are thoroughly enjoying the experience. Yes, it's a little stressful and it's an exceedingly fluid process right now, but it's also very exciting and fun. Although I'm not a Pandora CM, I'm not even a AK CM, I am assigned to facilitating the previews and have enjoyed it enough that I've volunteered to work extra shifts.
> 
> For those attending the previews, engage the CMs and have fun with them. Who knows, it might be your unlucky day and it could be me as I'm one of the first CMs you'll have to deal with.



I wouldn't consider that unlucky


----------



## FastPasser

rteetz said:


> That is how they are doing it for CM previews. It *WILL* change for AP/DVC.


Fixed it, just a guess though.


----------



## BigRed98

Do they post the wait times outside the rides?


----------



## LucyBC80

I wonder if the photopass opportunities locations will be added to the AK map later on? It'd be nice to know where to look for them.


----------



## FastPasser

BigRed98 said:


> Do they post the wait times outside the rides?


The marquees are there, but no need right now as riders have been assigned return times for FoP and NRJ is a walk on.


----------



## CAS239

goofygal531 said:


> Like, twice the size of Little Mermaid's queue?
> 
> That queue feels endless to me! Especially, when it's completely empty.



I have yet to see the queue for this new line, but I'd say Soarin currently has the longest until Pandora opens


----------



## RobertUpland

My thoughts on Pandora:

Theming is on point though it would have been nice to be "transported" to Pandora rather than just go across a bridge.

The land as a whole is really small.

FoP was down again but the que line is very well done if a tad long.

NrJ is a quiet little boat ride with no real story. A great escape from the heat though. Again the theming was great.

The food was pretty tasty. I had the rice with chicken and black bean vinaigrette and the cream cheese mousse. The iced deink from Pongu Pongu had good flavor but way too sweet.

Overall I have a feeling this will be a one-and-done for most people. The best part were the photo ops.


----------



## rteetz

RobertUpland said:


> Theming is on point though it would have been nice to be "transported" to Pandora rather than just go across a bridge.


Technically that bridge is the "transportation" to Pandora.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CAS239 said:


> I have yet to see the queue for this new line, but I'd say Soarin currently has the longest until Pandora opens



Under the Seas with Nemo always feels the longest because there is never a line and you have to walk through the whole thing as all hard/fixed walls


----------



## palmbeachguy

So I have tickets to go on May 20 to Pandora with D23.  My time slot is 6 - 8 PM.  Does anyone have any ideas whether or not it will be possible to ride both rides?  My guess is that there aren't THAT many D23 members in the Orlando area on that specific day.  I am just hoping it is not a preview for other groups as well.  I am hoping to get to ride both rides.  I'm worried about fitting in the banshee, but I am also worried about my husband who cannot stand in long lines because of diabetic neuropathy and having to use the bathroom so often.  Do you think we will get to ride both rides in the 2 hour preview for D23?


----------



## RobertUpland

rteetz said:


> Technically that bridge is the "transportation" to Pandora.


I know. Thats my point. We're supposed to be traveling to another planet so it would have been nice to have some sort of differentiation between AK and Pandora.


----------



## rteetz

RobertUpland said:


> I know. Thats my point. We're supposed to be traveling to another planet so it would have been nice to have some sort of differentiation between AK and Pandora.


There is a whole backstory just for the bridge. There is a good differentiation.


----------



## AngiTN

goofygal531 said:


> Like, twice the size of Little Mermaid's queue?
> 
> That queue feels endless to me! Especially, when it's completely empty.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Under the Seas with Nemo always feels the longest because there is never a line and you have to walk through the whole thing as all hard/fixed walls


I often FP both of those rides (while standing outside of them) just to skip the endless queue!


----------



## RobertUpland

rteetz said:


> There is a whole backstory just for the bridge. There is a good differentiation.


Except you can stand at the head of the bridge and see Pandora. Not just the mountains but the plants. I just keep picturing the way The Seas used to be. You went on a aquavator and were transported to SeaBase Alpha. I know that wouldn't work here but I definitely didn't feel "transported" today.


----------



## wilkeliza

So Banks Lee finally got to try and he is the first 1st person report I can find of someone not getting to ride. It appears to be an issue with leg shape and size and that what he calls shin guards prevented him from getting his leg right for it to lock. Just thought I'd pass that along.


----------



## rteetz

RobertUpland said:


> Except you can stand at the head of the bridge and see Pandora. Not just the mountains but the plants. I just keep picturing the way The Seas used to be. You went on a aquavator and were transported to SeaBase Alpha. I know that wouldn't work here but I definitely didn't feel "transported" today.


It's kind of hard to hide something that's 156 feet high.


----------



## AngiTN

wilkeliza said:


> So Banks Lee finally got to try and he is the first 1st person report I can find of someone not getting to ride. It appears to be an issue with leg shape and size and that what he calls shin guards prevented him from getting his leg right for it to lock. Just thought I'd pass that along.


Interesting. I assume he can ride everything else at WDW?


----------



## RobertUpland

rteetz said:


> It's kind of hard to hide something that's 156 feet high.


I kinda feel like you're not getting what Im trying to say. The "travel to Pandora" schtick is lost. It literally just feels like you're walking across a bridge to a very well themed land located on Earth. Like... bridges don't lead to outerspace. Theres nothing that makes you feel like you're traveling to a far off moon.


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> Interesting. I assume he can ride everything else at WDW?



I believe he can but can not confirm. He thinks his height was a factor as well as size.


----------



## mrzrich

wilkeliza said:


> So Banks Lee finally got to try and he is the first 1st person report I can find of someone not getting to ride. It appears to be an issue with leg shape and size and that what he calls shin guards prevented him from getting his leg right for it to lock. Just thought I'd pass that along.



UGGG..I am getting so nervous that I won't be able to ride.


----------



## Disneylover99

RobertUpland said:


> I kinda feel like you're not getting what Im trying to say. The "travel to Pandora" schtick is lost. It literally just feels like you're walking across a bridge to a very well themed land located on Earth. Like... bridges don't lead to outerspace. Theres nothing that makes you feel like you're traveling to a far off moon.



I did not know that Pandora is supposed to be located on the moon......There are probably lots of daft people out there (like me) who just assume (or don't care) that Avatar takes place on Earth (just over a bridge).


----------



## RobertUpland

Disneylover99 said:


> I did not know that Pandora is supposed to be located on the moon......There are probably lots of daft people out there (like me) who just assume (or don't care) that Avatar takes place on Earth (just over a bridge).


Oh I know. Im just saying that since they pushed the "travel to Pandora" thing so hard they would have at least made it seem like you were actually traveling somewhere.


----------



## rteetz

RobertUpland said:


> I kinda feel like you're not getting what Im trying to say. The "travel to Pandora" schtick is lost. It literally just feels like you're walking across a bridge to a very well themed land located on Earth. Like... bridges don't lead to outerspace. Theres nothing that makes you feel like you're traveling to a far off moon.


No I understand what you are saying but at this current time with theme park technology you can't realistically transport someone to a different planet. That bridge is your transportation just like when Star Wars Land opens there will be a corridor that transports you there.


----------



## rteetz

RobertUpland said:


> Oh I know. Im just saying that since they pushed the "travel to Pandora" thing so hard they would have at least made it seem like you were actually traveling somewhere.


Its all part of the theming. When you visit Diagon Alley or Hogmeade they act as if you are actually there.


----------



## palmbeachguy

palmbeachguy said:


> So I have tickets to go on May 20 to Pandora with D23.  My time slot is 6 - 8 PM.  Does anyone have any ideas whether or not it will be possible to ride both rides?  My guess is that there aren't THAT many D23 members in the Orlando area on that specific day.  I am just hoping it is not a preview for other groups as well.  I am hoping to get to ride both rides.  I'm worried about fitting in the banshee, but I am also worried about my husband who cannot stand in long lines because of diabetic neuropathy and having to use the bathroom so often.  Do you think we will get to ride both rides in the 2 hour preview for D23?



I'm wondering if there is a need to line up early for the D23 event as well. Any thoughts?


----------



## ChrisNY2

rteetz said:


> Its all part of the theming. When you visit Diagon Alley or Hogmeade they act as if you are actually there.


Of course, you can travel on the Hogwarts Express!


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-windtraders-in-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


yulilin3 and rteetz, you're mods.  What do we have to do to get an emoji of "making it rain"?  Throwing dollars around?  Something to indicate a willingness to sign over paychecks to The Mouse?  Because, well, that's how I roll.  And I'm not asking in a negative, complaining sort of way.  I'm asking because banshees are coming home, we regularly spend on Star Wars stuff, and although I know there are negative responses to upsell opportunities at Disney, there are lots of us willing to embrace it.  The banshees are a prime example.

It's a thought.

yulilin3, a thousand THOUSAND thank-yous for your reports, both for all that you told, and all that you withheld.  You're the bomb.


----------



## Cinemaxwell

mrzrich said:


> UGGG..I am getting so nervous that I won't be able to ride.



I'm worried too, but I'm 3-4 inches shorter than Banks and about 35 pounds lighter so hopefully that'll be the difference. I'll know next Saturday and will report back.


----------



## ErinsMommy

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be writing these by subject.
> Our preview time slot was noon to 2pm, i just came out of Pandora (4pm) no one looked like they were politely being told to leave
> For in line at 10am and was 4th in line.
> They let us in at 11:40 am paper fp for FoP noon to 12:15pm. My friend had a baby and she got a rider swap.
> I went in with her husband,  actually first in,  the fp line goes through the outdoor queue, but once inside it's a quick walk top the loading queue,  you do miss most of the standby.
> Bad news,  the ride was down,  waited a full hour and 15 to ride
> Spoiler free: it's soarin x 10. Beautiful,  no distortion on the screen, gentle and smooth.
> For spoiler full pm me
> In my hour wait I did ask about body shape.  Cm said that she hasn't had a problem but they have 3 safety points that have to click.  One right below your chest,  one on your back and one behind your knee.
> It seems that the one at the knee is giving problems,  I am very short and had to move my feet all the way in,  pressed against the front of the vehicle,  for it to click.
> I had room on my torso to move so that wasn't a problem
> She did say they are installing a ride vehicle in the front
> While we waited I asked if they had a "ride down" announcement,  cm looked at me and said "there's a lot of things we still need to have" she was obviously frustrated,  I felt bad for all the cm, they all looked apologetic.
> I would make an hour line on standby for this ride,  I walked the standby line and it's amazing,  super detailed
> Next NRJ



Sounds like a fun ride! Hope the whole pandora thing was just as much


----------



## ErinsMommy

wilkeliza said:


> So Banks Lee finally got to try and he is the first 1st person report I can find of someone not getting to ride. It appears to be an issue with leg shape and size and that what he calls shin guards prevented him from getting his leg right for it to lock. Just thought I'd pass that along.



Who is Banks Lee? And Disney always seemed to pride itself on "pooh sized" accessibility - surprised they dropped the ball on this one


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

ChrisNY2 said:


> Of course, you can travel on the Hogwarts Express!


If Universal hadn't put Harry Potter in 2 parks I'm not certain they would have done a Hogwarts Express. Having part of the train as a prop (and photo opportunity for guests) was all they had before Diagon Alley was created.


----------



## peteykirch

ErinsMommy said:


> Who is Banks Lee? And Disney always seemed to pride itself on "pooh sized" accessibility - surprised they dropped the ball on this one



https://twitter.com/BanksLee


----------



## wilkeliza

ErinsMommy said:


> Who is Banks Lee? And Disney always seemed to pride itself on "pooh sized" accessibility - surprised they dropped the ball on this one



He works at Attractions Magazine and is know in the Orlando theme park community. He is a bigger guy and is open about restraint issues.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

RobertUpland said:


> Except you can stand at the head of the bridge and see Pandora. Not just the mountains but the plants. I just keep picturing the way The Seas used to be. You went on a aquavator and were transported to SeaBase Alpha. I know that wouldn't work here but I definitely didn't feel "transported" today.





RobertUpland said:


> I kinda feel like you're not getting what Im trying to say. The "travel to Pandora" schtick is lost. It literally just feels like you're walking across a bridge to a very well themed land located on Earth. Like... bridges don't lead to outerspace. Theres nothing that makes you feel like you're traveling to a far off moon.



Ok I've got the perfect quote for you from Walt Disney (see bolded): "Laughter is timeless, *imagination has no age*, dreams are forever."


----------



## rteetz

ErinsMommy said:


> Who is Banks Lee? And Disney always seemed to pride itself on "pooh sized" accessibility - surprised they dropped the ball on this one


Banks specifically said it was his legs so there could be a guy his same weight but have different size legs that would fit.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

JennLTX said:


> yulilin3 and rteetz, you're mods.  What do we have to do to get an emoji of "making it rain"?  Throwing dollars around?  Something to indicate a willingness to sign over paychecks to The Mouse?  Because, well, that's how I roll.  And I'm not asking in a negative, complaining sort of way.  I'm asking because banshees are coming home, we regularly spend on Star Wars stuff, and *although I know there are negative responses to upsell opportunities at Disney, there are lots of us willing to embrace it*.



*This is us, too!!* Where do I vote for this emoji?!?!?


----------



## kiapepito

Question, I rode the Harry Potter ride at Universal in Hollywood last summer, and although I hate 3d and 4d things... not a fan of things coming towards me or my face.... I was a big girl and rode it... although I closed my eyes a couple of times as did my daughter who was 7 at the time. Is FOP the same way, or is it a smoother and not as scary ride as HP? Thank you!


----------



## HopperFan

AngiTN said:


> Interesting. I assume he can ride everything else at WDW?



To add details ...

*Banks Lee*‏ @BanksLee 

I'm 6'2" and 330. I kinda feel that my long legs were a factor. Need more time to study the seat when test seats are installed.

Due to the way the seat works, there are three restraints that need to lock; one for the back and one for each leg.

For me, the back was fine but the leg restraints could not lock. This, I believe, is due to my legs being long & wide, plus the shin guard.

The shin guard kept me from being able to move either my knees or my feet forward enough to lock the leg restraints.



_*Do you ride Forbiden Journey? *_

*Banks Lee*‏ @BanksLee  I can fit in the modified seats on each end.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Part of me feels like Disney needed Pandora to be successful. I'm only judging this based on the reports I keep reading. With the way Rivers of Light was handled, Animal Kingdom needed something that is positive. So far, I feel like it is getting that. The only negative I keep seeing are those seats on FoP, but so far, people seem to be understanding on why they aren't able to ride.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The only negative I keep seeing are those seats on FoP, but so far, people seem to be understanding on why they aren't able to ride.


And so far it doesn't seem to be as big of an issue as maybe originally thought.


----------



## beesly

FastPasser said:


> For those attending the previews, engage the CMs and have fun with them. Who knows, it might be your unlucky day and it could be me as I'm one of the first CMs you'll have to deal with.



Well if you (or, well, anyone here) happen to run into a solo, short lady with a large tattoo of a phoenix on her arm on the 16th, feel free to say hi! I might even wear my "Rumors of Light" button for this special occasion!


----------



## mousefan73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Under the Seas with Nemo always feels the longest because there is never a line and you have to walk through the whole thing as all hard/fixed walls


I was thinking the same thing!!! I am always mad when I take that ride. My mom has mobility issues ( can walk though) and I feel like it's Disney's sick punishment for that walk.  Like airport security when there is no line but they won't open direct lanes.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Cinemaxwell said:


> I'm worried too, but I'm 3-4 inches shorter than Banks and about 35 pounds lighter so hopefully that'll be the difference. I'll know next Saturday and will report back.



So how tall is Banks? I've always thought of him as big, but not THAT big. He's probably taller than I thought.


----------



## Marshel




----------



## Marshel

Couldn't add text to previous post, this is picture of Banks from 5/2 according to his twitter.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kungaloosh22 said:


> So how tall is Banks? I've always thought of him as big, but not THAT big. He's probably taller than I thought.


He's 6'2" and weighs 330 per his recent Tweet. @HopperFan has posted it above.


----------



## Accident

Has anyone heard about what you do with your bags when you ride flight of passage?    the seats don't appear to be bag friendly.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Accident said:


> Has anyone heard about what you do with your bags when you ride flight of passage?    the seats don't appear to be bag friendly.


There are storage bins located in the wall behind the seats. Merging you over to the Pandora thread.


----------



## mrzrich

Accident said:


> Has anyone heard about what you do with your bags when you ride flight of passage?    the seats don't appear to be bag friendly.



Craig and Corey's video show the storage bins


----------



## terri33inne

wilkeliza said:


> So Banks Lee finally got to try and he is the first 1st person report I can find of someone not getting to ride. It appears to be an issue with leg shape and size and that what he calls shin guards prevented him from getting his leg right for it to lock. Just thought I'd pass that along.



This has been my concern since I first saw the seats... I'm on the shorter side 5'4 but I have larger calves.


----------



## yulilin3

FireflyTrance said:


> So if I’m understanding correctly, they were giving out fp for FoP, but they didn’t have enough for everyone? So getting in line at least an hour early is recommended? Then for NRJ there is no fp?
> 
> My time slot is 9am-11am (I think). I was just checking my confirmation email and it doesn’t list the time, just the date. I am hoping it will get confirmed on the 12th.


Like othersa have said this is  CM previews are being conducted, apparently they gave out more tickets to CM previews than to AP or DVC previews. That said I hope they have enough "fp" for everyone but continue to give them oout so preview goers can only do FoP once thus not making the line longer than it needs to be and everuone gets on it.
RNJ did not require a fp, I walked on, had a boat to myself, could've gone multiple times if I wanted to



rteetz said:


> Yep. I've heard capacity for 4 hour wait times.


Totally believe that, it is very, very long. I compare it to the full queue of Forbidden Journey.



goofygal531 said:


> Like, twice the size of Little Mermaid's queue?
> 
> That queue feels endless to me! Especially, when it's completely empty.


I would say that  LM is not even half thas long as FoP



LucyBC80 said:


> I wonder if the photopass opportunities locations will be added to the AK map later on? It'd be nice to know where to look for them.


There were about 4 photopass that I saw, they are not posted on the map but might be posted on MDE.
The were closer to the bridge, in the back by Pongu Pongu, by the entrance to FoP and on one closer to the exit towards Africa



wilkeliza said:


> So Banks Lee finally got to try and he is the first 1st person report I can find of someone not getting to ride. It appears to be an issue with leg shape and size and that what he calls shin guards prevented him from getting his leg right for it to lock. Just thought I'd pass that along.


I know Banks and I thought about him when all this talk about not being able to ride started, he is a tall guy, not neccesarily overweight around the belly.
Now that he described it, this is my best explanation about the leg restrain and why some might not "fit"
It's like a box that you have to fit your legs inside, knees and all, if you have very long legs there's no wiggle room you can't swing your legs, knees out like a butterfly, they have too stay pretty much directly in front of you...


kiapepito said:


> Question, I rode the Harry Potter ride at Universal in Hollywood last summer, and although I hate 3d and 4d things... not a fan of things coming towards me or my face.... I was a big girl and rode it... although I closed my eyes a couple of times as did my daughter who was 7 at the time. Is FOP the same way, or is it a smoother and not as scary ride as HP? Thank you!


FoP is less scary and way smoother that FJ


Accident said:


> Has anyone heard about what you do with your bags when you ride flight of passage?    the seats don't appear to be bag friendly.


Yeah like others have said there are compartments in the back against the wall, no lock or door, for those wondering you just place your stuff there like a cubbie from preschool, the back area doesn't move at all, just the platform where the ride vehicles are


terri33inne said:


> This has been my concern since I first saw the seats... I'm on the shorter side 5'4 but I have larger calves.


I think you'll be fine.


----------



## yulilin3

A couple of other things I remembered
There are 2 restrooms in Pandora, one closer to NRJ and one by Satuli Canteen and Pongu Pongu
No Mickey Bars made the trip to Pandora
Like @FastPasser  has said, if you have time when you go, engage in conversation with the CM, they have studied hard, they pointed out a couple of cool things about the land, imprints on the ground, plant and animal life. When I was walking the standby line at FoP there was a CM in the lab area that explained about all the experiments being conducted. This might not still happen once the land officially opens, but if you find yourself bored and a CM is available they have some really cool stories to tell.
I saw one comment about the size f the land itself, without including ride queues. It is smaller than I thought it would be, I think the lad that you can walk around, again not counting ride or queues, is about the same size as Camp Minnie Mickey was (including the area where they had the meet and greets) but still lots of winding passages and little bridges.
The face painting ranges from $18 to $25 for full face
The drum circle is a neat, interactive activity
The Wilderness Explorers have 2 stations inside Pandora, one close to the main entrance bridge and the other hidden across from the entrance to FoP
I got my magic shot and a lot of other pictures, not sure if people want to see them or not to avoid spoilers, let me know (magic shot is not the one with the wood sprite we have already seen, CM said that was only for Cast Party, I'm sure it'll pop up again though)


----------



## yulilin3

I keep remembering things, sorry for the constant posts. The signage was only for the restrooms and this one


----------



## emi6891

yulilin3 said:


> FoP is less scary and way smoother that FJ



So how do you think someone that gets motion sickness on Forbidden Journey, but is fine on Soarin and Star Tours, would do on Flight of Passage? Could they just close their eyes and be ok if it's too much?


----------



## yulilin3

I was rewatching the videos I posted to my page yesterday, managed to get this screenshot of the restraints.


----------



## Atilley

yulilin3 said:


> A couple of other things I remembered
> There are 2 restrooms in Pandora, one closer to NRJ and one by Satuli Canteen and Pongu Pongu
> No Mickey Bars made the trip to Pandora
> Like @FastPasser  has said, if you have time when you go, engage in conversation with the CM, they have studied hard, they pointed out a couple of cool things about the land, imprints on the ground, plant and animal life. When I was walking the standby line at FoP there was a CM in the lab area that explained about all the experiments being conducted. This might not still happen once the land officially opens, but if you find yourself bored and a CM is available they have some really cool stories to tell.
> I saw one comment about the size f the land itself, without including ride queues. It is smaller than I thought it would be, I think the lad that you can walk around, again not counting ride or queues, is about the same size as Camp Minnie Mickey was (including the area where they had the meet and greets) but still lots of winding passages and little bridges.
> The face painting ranges from $18 to $25 for full face
> The drum circle is a neat, interactive activity
> The Wilderness Explorers have 2 stations inside Pandora, one close to the main entrance bridge and the other hidden across from the entrance to FoP
> I got my magic shot and a lot of other pictures, not sure if people want to see them or not to avoid spoilers, let me know (magic shot is not the one with the wood sprite we have already seen, CM said that was only for Cast Party, I'm sure it'll pop up again though)


 Is it possible to post the magic shot as a spoiler like others have? I would love to see it but wouldn't want you to spoil it for others.


----------



## yulilin3

emi6891 said:


> So how do you think someone that gets motion sickness on Forbidden Journey, but is fine on Soarin and Star Tours, would do on Flight of Passage? Could they just close their eyes and be ok if it's too much?


I actually rode with someone that gets motions sickness on FJ, Spiderman and Transformers. He said he was completely fine on FoP
I don't think it will be neccesary for you to close your eyes


----------



## POOH&PIGLET

Are there any benches or other places to sit while walking around Pandora?


----------



## n2mm

We were at AK last night. There were huge lines of folks in the pandora area.  Asked a cm. He said invitation only preview. We are signed up for a preview on May 13 9-11. Not sure if we'll do it. We need to be heading to the airport by 11:30, so cutting it close.


----------



## yulilin3

POOH&PIGLET said:


> Are there any benches or other places to sit while walking around Pandora?


the land has rock benches, no regular benches, like the ones they have in Adventureland by Sunshine Terrace but more natural
Plenty of seating at Satu'li, of course during prime meal times this will be full


----------



## yulilin3

Spoiler










magic shot


----------



## Atilley

yulilin3 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic shot



I really like this one! Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Strikan

Ugh now I am torn.  We have a trip in July but only get one day for AK.  I really want to see both rides and was going to fastness FOP and just queue for NRJ.   Especially that FOP was set up with a potential 4 hour queue, it is obvious they are expecting that ride to have a brutal wait time.  However, i also really want to see the full queue for FOP.  Hmmm...what to do?


----------



## twebber55

yulilin3 said:


> the land has rock benches, no regular benches, like the ones they have in Adventureland by Sunshine Terrace but more natural
> Plenty of seating at Satu'li, of course during prime meal times this will be full


what was your favorite food item?
was there something that surprised you during your experience?


----------



## yulilin3

Strikan said:


> Ugh now I am torn.  We have a trip in July but only get one day for AK.  I really want to see both rides and was going to fastness FOP and just queue for NRJ.   Especially that FOP was set up with a potential 4 hour queue, it is obvious they are expecting that ride to have a brutal wait time.  However, i also really want to see the full queue for FOP.  Hmmm...what to do?


Rope drop and go straight for FoP standby, you will likely have about a 30 minute wait time (if it's operating properly) on the standby line



twebber55 said:


> what was your favorite food item?
> was there something that surprised you during your experience?


I preferred the fish over the cheeseburger but both were just ok for me. The best food item was the cheesecake
As far as surprises:
Good surprises:I was expecting an immersive land but the music and overall noises all around are awesome.
The CM being so into the story
Even though long, the standby line for FoP is great, tons of picture opportunities


Not so good surprises:
The size of the land, I was expecting it to be a bit larger
The food was a let down, maybe they were having an off day, I am definitely giving it another try during AP preview but if it's not better I would rather have lunch at Pizzafari


----------



## yulilin3

I remembered someone asked about the mustard in the cheeseburger pod. I can say that it is very light, I also don't remember tasting any pickle


----------



## twebber55

yulilin3 said:


> Rope drop and go straight for FoP standby, you will likely have about a 30 minute wait time (if it's operating properly) on the standby line
> 
> 
> I preferred the fish over the cheeseburger but both were just ok for me. The best food item was the cheesecake
> As far as surprises:
> Good surprises:I was expecting an immersive land but the music and overall noises all around are awesome.
> The CM being so into the story
> Even though long, the standby line for FoP is great, tons of picture opportunities
> 
> 
> Not so good surprises:
> The size of the land, I was expecting it to be a bit larger
> The food was a let down, maybe they were having an off day, I am definitely giving it another try during AP preview but if it's not better I would rather have lunch at Pizzafari


music is such a key element to theme land 
this whole idea of having these animal sounds especially at night is interesting to me
great idea and different and very immersive


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I remembered someone asked about the mustard in the cheeseburger pod. I can say that it is very light, I also don't remember tasting any pickle


Paging @TheMaxRebo as he asked about the mustard.


----------



## goofygal531

Is it possible to wear a small cross body bag while on FoP? The really small almost pouch-type ones that Universal permits on their rides.

I don't mind placing my large tote bag in the bins behind me. However, being the paranoid NYer that I am, I like to keep my valuables on me at all times.


----------



## bizeemom4

That looks like a whole lot of breading. I think I may skip those.


----------



## yulilin3

goofygal531 said:


> Is it possible to wear a small cross body bag while on FoP? The really small almost pouch-type ones that Universal permits on their rides.
> 
> I don't mind placing my large tote bag in the bins behind me. However, being the paranoid NYer that I am, I like to keep my valuables on me at all times.


I doubt you will be allowed to have anything on you. The bins are right behind you and there isn't a chance of anyone grabbing your stuff, especially since each room only has 8 riders.



bizeemom4 said:


> That looks like a whole lot of breading. I think I may skip those.


It is and it's very dry. The taste was fine, just like others have said, taste like a McD cheeseburger


----------



## hiroMYhero

bizeemom4 said:


> That looks like a whole lot of breading. I think I may skip those.


It looks like a traditional Chinese bao - steamed pork bun but with a lot more meat!  I've always found bao to be dry, too. It's just interesting in that it's a cheeseburger filling. 

Thanks for reporting on everything,  @yulilin3!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wilkeliza said:


> So Banks Lee finally got to try and he is the first 1st person report I can find of someone not getting to ride. It appears to be an issue with* leg shape and size* and that what he calls *shin guards* prevented him from getting his leg right for it to lock. Just thought I'd pass that along.





terri33inne said:


> This has been my concern since I first saw the seats... I'm on the shorter side 5'4 but I have *larger calves*.





yulilin3 said:


> Now that he described it, this is my best explanation about the leg restrain and why some might not "fit"
> *It's like a box that you have to fit your legs inside*, knees and all, if you have very long legs there's no wiggle room you can't swing your legs, knees out like a butterfly, they have too stay pretty much directly in front of you...



I started worrying about this a tad.  I'm "recommended weight" (whatever that means!) for my height of 5'5.5" (yes, I add that 0.5"!!), but I have LARGE calves... just naturally, plus I run.  I'm hoping now from @yulilin3's screen shot of the restraints that it'll be fine.  Just feels like if I couldn't fit it, many more wouldn't be able to, but this seems like such a "unique" set of restraints that I'm now not 100% sure...


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I started worrying about this a tad.  I'm "recommended weight" (whatever that means!) for my height of 5'5.5" (yes, I add that 0.5"!!), but I have LARGE calves... just naturally, plus I run.  I'm hoping now from @yulilin3's screen shot of the restraints that it'll be fine.  Just feels like if I couldn't fit it, many more wouldn't be able to, but this seems like such a "unique" set of restraints that I'm now not 100% sure...


The other thing is that no one has mentioned shoe size and how far forward their feet can slide before the restraints are locked. I'm guessing Banks wears a large shoe size.

I would think smaller shoe size even with larger, muscular calves (me) would be okay.  My DH thought he was complimenting me by saying how defined my calves are because I jog/run a few times a week. My only thought was, "Yuck - now they're even bigger!!" But that should be offset on FoP by my size 7 shoe.


----------



## wilkeliza

hiroMYhero said:


> It looks like a traditional Chinese bao - steamed pork bun but with a lot more meat!  I've always found bao to be dry, too. It's just interesting in that it's a cheeseburger filling.
> 
> Thanks for reporting on everything,  @yulilin3!!



I love bao so I'm excited. Still unsure about cheeseburger bao though! I prefer the pork myself but always up with experiementing.


----------



## AngiTN

I'm wondering about the test seat, will it have all 3 check points? How it will work? The one at FJ at Universal is tricky. I think some folks fail at it but could actually manage to ride. Gringotts is another that is tricky. I don't have any problems and never tried the test seat so I'm not sure how it tests. The ride seat has 3 clicks or something. Seems lots of folks can get in a couple of clicks but not the 3rd, or something like that. I don't know how easy it is to test that specific issue out. It may take getting to the actual seat to tell for those who are close


----------



## wilkeliza

hiroMYhero said:


> The other thing is that no one has mentioned shoe size and how far forward their feet can slide before the restraints are locked. I'm guessing Banks wears a large shoe size.
> 
> I would think smaller shoe size even with larger, muscular calves (me) would be okay.  My DH thought he was complimenting me by saying how defined my calves are because I jog/run a few times a week. My only thought was, "Yuck - now they're even bigger!!" But that should be offset on FoP by my size 7 shoe.



I'm also hoping if you are shorter that it'll give you the ability to "wiggle" your leg up to let the restraint hit a smaller part of the leg.

@yulilin3 or @FastPasser do you know if your feet must be on the floor when the restraints engage?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I remembered someone asked about the mustard in the cheeseburger pod. I can say that it is very light, I also don't remember tasting any pickle





rteetz said:


> Paging @TheMaxRebo as he asked about the mustard.



Thanks for thinking of me!!

Ok, good to know - though wish the response was better to these.  I am wondering if you just caught an off day/moment or something @yulilin3 as I saw someone else on facebook or twitter say this was there favorite quick service food on property now

I think I will want to try them just to try them ... still interested in trying the chili fried tofu option too


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> I'm wondering about the test seat, will it have all 3 check points? How it will work? The one at FJ at Universal is tricky. I think some folks fail at it but could actually manage to ride. Gringotts is another that is tricky. I don't have any problems and never tried the test seat so I'm not sure how it tests. The ride seat has 3 clicks or something. Seems lots of folks can get in a couple of clicks but not the 3rd, or something like that. I don't know how easy it is to test that specific issue out. It may take getting to the actual seat to tell for those who are close



Grigotts has a bar you look for that is yellow and if you see it you are good to go. Our group was a no go on the test seat but had more then enough room to even have a roomie ride every time we were on Gringotts. FJ is weird. It is the light but it has never been made clear if the outside one actually is the "big boy" seat or the standard seat.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> The other thing is that no one has mentioned shoe size and how far forward their feet can slide before the restraints are locked. I'm guessing Banks wears a large shoe size.
> 
> I would think smaller shoe size even with larger, muscular calves (me) would be okay.  My DH thought he was complimenting me by saying how defined my calves are because I jog/run a few times a week. My only thought was, "Yuck - now they're even bigger!!" But that should be offset on FoP by my size 7 shoe.


I think that's a fair assessment. I am an in shape young guy who runs around 3 times a week depending if I am training for a race or not. I also lift weights which contributes to my size however I am short at 5'5". I still don't think I will have a problem but I am interested to see how the calf restraint is. Corey from the DIS for example is an in shape guy and has a good build but had no problem with the restraint.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I'm hoping their is some really great photopass locations.


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> apparently they gave out more tickets to CM previews than to AP or DVC previews.


I got the impression that they were expecting to be able to put more riders through.


yulilin3 said:


> continue to give them out so preview goers can only do FoP once thus not making the line longer than it needs to be and everyone gets on it.


If they're able to operate the entire ride, and with the lower number of guests, maybe the FPs won't be necessary even with repeat riders.

If all AP and DVC guests aren't able to do FoP, that will not go over well. CMs not being able to ride is one thing, but AP holders and DVC members are another.


----------



## ErinsMommy

yulilin3 said:


> I remembered someone asked about the mustard in the cheeseburger pod. I can say that it is very light, I also don't remember tasting any pickle



What is that outer 'pod' made of?  Hoping you don't say bread because that looks raw.


----------



## maryj11

For those who have already ridden the FOP, does it take off like Soarin? How long does the ride last?


----------



## hiroMYhero

CampbellzSoup said:


> I'm hoping their is some really great photopass locations.



Here's a Magic Shot...


Spoiler


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Thanks hiro that's actually a super cool shot


----------



## lynch34

I have to be honest - the Na'Vi River Journey videos showing up on Youtube...i mean really?  That's supposed to drive people to the park.

My kids will have no idea what that mess is.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ErinsMommy said:


> What is that outer 'pod' made of?  Hoping you don't say bread because that looks raw.


It's a bun = bread. It's steamed so is similar to a dumpling.


----------



## AngiTN

wilkeliza said:


> Grigotts has a bar you look for that is yellow and if you see it you are good to go. Our group was a no go on the test seat but had more then enough room to even have a roomie ride every time we were on Gringotts. FJ is weird. It is the light but it has never been made clear if the outside one actually is the "big boy" seat or the standard seat.


Yeah, I have been confused on the FJ one too. I hope Disney improves on theirs a bit so it's clearer. Sometimes it's hard to hold a restraint in place but easy if you locks in. Though it's also hard to actually lock guests in a test seat the way you would for a ride. Someone would have to them get them out. 

Main point is, a test seat doesn't always answer all the questions on fit


----------



## ErinsMommy

hiroMYhero said:


> It's a bun = bread. It's steamed so is similar to a dumpling.



thank you!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

hiroMYhero said:


> The other thing is that no one has mentioned shoe size and how far forward their feet can slide before the restraints are locked. I'm guessing Banks wears a large shoe size.
> 
> I would think smaller shoe size even with larger, muscular calves (me) would be okay.  My DH thought he was complimenting me by saying how defined my calves are because I jog/run a few times a week. My only thought was, "Yuck - now they're even bigger!!" But that should be offset on FoP by my size 7 shoe.


I mentioned earlier that my husband was 6ft 5.5 inches. He wears a size 13 shoe and he's got long legs..his calves are not large but whew this ride has got a lot of things to think about when it comes to one's body that I wasn't initially expecting lol.


----------



## wilkeliza

lynch34 said:


> I have to be honest - the Na'Vi River Journey videos showing up on Youtube...i mean really?  That's supposed to drive people to the park.
> 
> My kids will have no idea what that mess is.



Serious question do your kids know what Song of the South is? Can the not appreciate the beauty of it. I know I'm coming off as a Disney defender but there are a ton of rides based around unknown IPs and they are doing just fine.


----------



## AngiTN

lynch34 said:


> I have to be honest - the Na'Vi River Journey videos showing up on Youtube...i mean really?  That's supposed to drive people to the park.
> 
> My kids will have no idea what that mess is.


I can think of the number of times that a video does a ride justice. The number rhymes with hero.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hiroMYhero said:


> It looks like a traditional Chinese bao - steamed pork bun but with a lot more meat!  I've always found bao to be dry, too. It's just interesting in that it's a cheeseburger filling.
> 
> Thanks for reporting on everything,  @yulilin3!!





wilkeliza said:


> I love bao so I'm excited. Still unsure about cheeseburger bao though! I prefer the pork myself but always up with experiementing.



they also offer them filled with vegetable curry as an FYI


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

hiroMYhero said:


> The other thing is that no one has mentioned shoe size and how far forward their feet can slide before the restraints are locked. I'm guessing Banks wears a *large shoe size*.
> 
> I would think smaller shoe size even with larger, muscular calves (me) would be okay.  My DH thought he was complimenting me by saying how defined my calves are because I jog/run a few times a week. My only thought was, "Yuck - now they're even bigger!!" But that should be offset on FoP by my *size 7 shoe*.



Hmmm... makes sense, but I'm out of luck *there* as well... I call MYSELF Bigfoot!!  But I guess if they couldn't accommodate women's size 9-10, many men wouldn't be able to ride!

Anyway... I'm pegging my chances at quite high, but I guess we'll see!!  I'll be on here griping in Aug if I don't fit due to my giant calves and feet!!


----------



## yulilin3

wilkeliza said:


> I'm also hoping if you are shorter that it'll give you the ability to "wiggle" your leg up to let the restraint hit a smaller part of the leg.
> 
> @yulilin3 or @FastPasser do you know if your feet must be on the floor when the restraints engage?


I think feet on ground is the only way, maybe that's why there's a height requirement? I sat down, moved all the way up and the CM came over and told me to move my feet even further so my toes ended up being pressed to the front of the vehicle


TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for thinking of me!!
> 
> Ok, good to know - though wish the response was better to these.  I am wondering if you just caught an off day/moment or something @yulilin3 as I saw someone else on facebook or twitter say this was there favorite quick service food on property now
> 
> I think I will want to try them just to try them ... still interested in trying the chili fried tofu option too


It might have been an off day, I know I'm trying food again next Saturday since I'm going with DS20 and DD16


----------



## wilkeliza

yulilin3 said:


> I think feet on ground is the only way, maybe that's why there's a height requirement? I sat down, moved all the way up and the CM came over and told me to move my feet even further so my toes ended up being pressed to the front of the vehicle
> 
> It might have been an off day, I know I'm trying food again next Saturday since I'm going with DS20 and DD16



good to know. Sit and push your legs as far forward. It is an interesting system to say the least. Seems like a lot of variation based on where that thing hits your legs.


----------



## yulilin3

maryj11 said:


> For those who have already ridden the FOP, does it take off like Soarin? How long does the ride last?


There's no lift if that's what you are asking, the vehicle does not leave the ground at all.Have you ever gone to the arcade and done a motorcycle game? the movement is like that but not even that much sideways. It's mostly the video shown coupled with 3D glasses and slight movement


----------



## HopperFan

AngiTN said:


> Yeah, I have been confused on the FJ one too. I hope Disney improves on theirs a bit so it's clearer. Sometimes it's hard to hold a restraint in place but easy if you locks in. Though it's also hard to actually lock guests in a test seat the way you would for a ride. Someone would have to them get them out.
> 
> *Main point is, a test seat doesn't always answer all the questions on fit*



True, but if the main issue here is, some are reporting ...

- Height of leg from foot to knee in order to get it inside the "enclosed area"
- Width of leg at the point the restraint hits
- Potentially shoe size preventing leg from fully entering the "enclosed area"

... hopefully the test seat has the restraints, and even if they won't actually lock,
have them brightly and clearly marked how far they must go in to be locked.


----------



## wilkeliza

HopperFan said:


> True, but if the main issue here is, some are reporting ...
> 
> - Height of leg from foot to knee in order to get it inside the "enclosed area"
> - Width of leg at the point the restraint hits
> - Potentially shoe size preventing leg from fully entering the "enclosed area"
> 
> ... hopefully the test seat has the restraints, and even if they won't actually lock,
> have them brightly and clearly marked how far they must go in to be locked.



I imagine they could have the same seat that is in the attraction and then either have it lock and an E release button on the top of the device or a light that comes up Green or Red as it disengages. I have been to parks that have test seats that lock and a button very easy to reach when locked that you press to unlock if you click in.


----------



## yulilin3

lynch34 said:


> I have to be honest - the Na'Vi River Journey videos showing up on Youtube...i mean really?  That's supposed to drive people to the park.
> 
> My kids will have no idea what that mess is.


I don't think any ONE attraction or show will drive people to any park. NRJ fits beautifully with Pandora and gives entire families a chance to ride without any height restriction. I compare it to IASW, with the cool nighttime atmosphere of the Mexico Pavilion in Epcot, coupled with a very cool animatronic. Now the chanting in the end might get lost for those who have not seen the movie.


----------



## kungaloosh22

hiroMYhero said:


> He's 6'2" and weighs 330 per his recent Tweet. @HopperFan has posted it above.



Thank you! Apologies to you and hopper for missing that.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DD10 is a riot... she just said: "Hey - maybe they can have a free liposuction station near FoP to help those of us with giant calves fit in!"  

Ah... kids...  

ETA: We've amended our suggestion: liposuction / face painting booth...


----------



## yulilin3

Like I've mentioned I'm going to the AP preview next Saturday 12-2 slot, if anyone sees me please come say hi. Always fun to meet fellow dissers.
I will have with me my DS20 and DD16. Unique situation that will be helpful for reports. My son watched the movie when he was younger and knows the story, my daughter has not watched Avatar and has stayed away from all videos and pictures, only seeing the commercial when it pop ups on TV.
So we will have another point of view, someone who watched the movie a long time ago and someone with no clue about the story


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> DD10 is a riot... she just said: "Hey - maybe they can have a free liposuction station near FoP to help those of us with giant calves fit in!"
> 
> Ah... kids...


the mind of a child, they really do give the simplest, most straight forward answers


----------



## HopperFan

wilkeliza said:


> I imagine they could have the same seat that is in the attraction and then either have it lock and an E release button on the top of the device or a light that comes up Green or Red as it disengages. I have been to parks that have test seats that lock and a button very easy to reach when locked that you press to unlock if you click in.



Just meant to say they don't have to have it complicated or highly automated to get a good idea of how it will work out.


----------



## maryj11

yulilin3 said:


> There's no lift if that's what you are asking, the vehicle does not leave the ground at all.Have you ever gone to the arcade and done a motorcycle game? the movement is like that but not even that much sideways. It's mostly the video shown coupled with 3D glasses and slight movement


Oh that's disappointing I thought we would lift off.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hmmm... makes sense, but I'm out of luck *there* as well... I call MYSELF Bigfoot!!  But I guess if they couldn't accommodate women's size 9-10, many men wouldn't be able to ride!
> 
> Anyway... I'm pegging my chances at quite high, but I guess we'll see!!  I'll be on here griping in Aug if I don't fit due to my giant calves and feet!!



Hmmm, it never occurred to me that I might have an issue, but I too have the giant calves and feet! You are my people! I am relative short, 5'3", and fairly average size, but my feet have been a size 10 since I had kids (I call them my Fred Flintstone feet) and I have somewhat large and muscular calves.  Not really noticeable, but I used to do seasonal rentals with ski boots and would have serious issues, so I eventually had to purchase expensive ski boots that worked with my calves. I generally can't buy dress boots of any kind if they go above the ankle.

I'm thinking it won't be an issue and that I just won't have any circulation in my feet after the ride, because like you said, it would really eliminate a lot of people if a woman's size 10 foot didn't fit, but I just hadn't even thought of it as a concern...

(just as an aside to another fellow large calves person...DH gave me a pair of dress boots a couple years ago, as he knows I usually can't buy boots. He was so proud, "They said they're made especially for women with huge calves!"   Gee, thanks! Although I do love the boots...)


----------



## beesly

yulilin3 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic shot



I like this shot! Nice "Disney point" there, by the way!


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> There's no lift if that's what you are asking, the vehicle does not leave the ground at all.Have you ever gone to the arcade and done a motorcycle game? the movement is like that but not even that much sideways. It's mostly the video shown coupled with 3D glasses and slight movement


I keep hearing all the things the ride vehicle doesn't do and I keep wondering, why a very restrictive restraint system? You don't leave the ground or move much. What makes it necessary for a 3 point restraint?


----------



## TheFloatingBear

AngiTN said:


> I keep hearing all the things the ride vehicle doesn't do and I keep wondering, why a very restrictive restraint system? You don't leave the ground or move much. What makes it necessary for a 3 point restraint?



Good question! Maybe it's that you're leaning forward? Or at least it looks like you're leaning forward?


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> I keep hearing all the things the ride vehicle doesn't do and I keep wondering, why a very restrictive restraint system? You don't leave the ground or move much. What makes it necessary for a 3 point restraint?


I have been asking myself this since yesterday


----------



## Lesley Wake

I wanted to warn people about the Single Rider line for FoP. While in theory it sounds great, in practice it will still have a massive line. In California Adventure, they used to have a single rider line for Soarin'. But we would go Standby and often pass people who were entered Single Rider at the same time as we entered Standby. The large number of people on the ride allows for CMs to better distribute odd-numbered parties. For example, with 16 seats in a row in the "vehicle", you can have 2 groups of 5, a group of 4, and a group of 2, without any room for a Single Rider. Alternatively, if it was 2x2, for that same setup of people, the group of 2 would have to wait, and there would be room for 2 single riders.

Once it opens it will be interesting to see how people experience the SR, but I would caution anyone who just expects to make an easy entrance onto the ride.


----------



## snoopy352

hey yulilin3 - 2 questions:
1.) why do you think the line will take 30 mins for FOP at RD?  Why wouldn't you just walk through the long queue and get on?  Like 10 mins?
2.) My DD10 and I both have issues with Star Tours but not with Soarin'.  Issues with TOT and MS but not with TT or BTMM.  Given that, do you think we will be ok? I am not worried about the movements of the seats - I am worried about the Star Tours aspect of feeling dizzy or nauseous.


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> I have been asking myself this since yesterday


Gosh darn it, I was expecting you to post, well, it's for this, this, and this and it would all make sense. You've let me down


----------



## Delano Fiedler

I'm still not convinced about Flight of Passage "motorcycle" seats. Gotta wait to try by myself I guess


----------



## JDUCKY

yulilin3 said:


> I doubt you will be allowed to have anything on you. The bins are right behind you and there isn't a chance of anyone grabbing your stuff, especially since each room only has 8 riders.
> 
> 
> It is and it's very dry. The taste was fine, just like others have said, taste like a McD cheeseburger



The meat, imo, was more like cuts of beef like stew meat.  There was a bit of sweetness in the breading.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## rteetz

Delano Fiedler said:


> I'm still not convinced about Flight of Passage "motorcycle" seats. Gotta wait to try by myself I guess


What do you mean you're not convinced?


----------



## FastPasser

AK CM previews are over and today is the first of 7 preview days for WDW CMs who applied and were randomly selected to receive tickets. Got my hat, sunscreen, sunglasses, water bottle, sense of humor and patience.


----------



## FigmentForEver1976

Sorry if someone asked this already. I'm 5 foot 4 about 260. Has anybody Pooh sized rode FOP yet? If so where can I find their post here. Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

snoopy352 said:


> hey yulilin3 - 2 questions:
> 1.) why do you think the line will take 30 mins for FOP at RD?  Why wouldn't you just walk through the long queue and get on?  Like 10 mins?
> 2.) My DD10 and I both have issues with Star Tours but not with Soarin'.  Issues with TOT and MS but not with TT or BTMM.  Given that, do you think we will be ok? I am not worried about the movements of the seats - I am worried about the Star Tours aspect of feeling dizzy or nauseous.


1. Even if you're in the first group, the walk via standby will be at least 5 minutes from entering the FoP line, that's at a quick pace with no one stopping for pictures, it'll be more like 10 minutes. Then if you are let into the first pre show area right away, the first video is 5 minutes, the second room and video is about 4min, then you enter the actual ride room, sit, buckles is another 3 to 4 minutes.
 2. You should be fine, the movements are smooth and the screen to movement sync is perfect


----------



## AngiTN

AngiTN said:


> I keep hearing all the things the ride vehicle doesn't do and I keep wondering, why a very restrictive restraint system? You don't leave the ground or move much. What makes it necessary for a 3 point restraint?





yulilin3 said:


> I have been asking myself this since yesterday


Just had a thought in this regard, didn't we have a ride engineer post here a few pages back? Am I the only one that recalls reading something from someone who mentioned being a ride engineer? Wonder if they'd have any insight? I am awful at searching or I'd try to find it


----------



## yulilin3

FigmentForEver1976 said:


> Sorry if someone asked this already. I'm 5 foot 4 about 260. Has anybody Pooh sized rode FOP yet? If so where can I find their post here. Thanks!


I don't think anyone here directly has reported about not being able to ride, only 2nd hand accounts on others sites.


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think anyone here directly has reported about not being able to ride, only 2nd hand accounts on others sites.


And I'm gathering that it's pooh sized AND tall that are potentially the most problematic. That tall alone or pooh size alone may not be. Though there are always going to be exceptions


----------



## wilkeliza

FigmentForEver1976 said:


> Sorry if someone asked this already. I'm 5 foot 4 about 260. Has anybody Pooh sized rode FOP yet? If so where can I find their post here. Thanks!



No posts on here with issues directly from users but go back a page or two and you'll see a few follow ups from someone on twitter provided by me and @HopperFan 


Here is Hoppers post which was more detailed then mine. 

To add details ...

*Banks Lee*‏ @BanksLee 

I'm 6'2" and 330. I kinda feel that my long legs were a factor. Need more time to study the seat when test seats are installed.

Due to the way the seat works, there are three restraints that need to lock; one for the back and one for each leg.

For me, the back was fine but the leg restraints could not lock. This, I believe, is due to my legs being long & wide, plus the shin guard.

The shin guard kept me from being able to move either my knees or my feet forward enough to lock the leg restraints.



_*Do you ride Forbiden Journey? *_

*Banks Lee*‏ @BanksLee I can fit in the modified seats on each end.


----------



## AngiTN

Something I can't tell from his tweet, does anyone know, does he wear a shin guard or does the ride have something on it that he's calling a shin guard? I know it has the slots (for lack of better word) for the legs. Is that what he's calling a shin guard?


----------



## HydroGuy

AngiTN said:


> Just had a thought in this regard, didn't we have a ride engineer post here a few pages back? Am I the only one that recalls reading something from someone who mentioned being a ride engineer? Wonder if they'd have any insight? I am awful at searching or I'd try to find it



Great idea. I remember that too and so did a quick search. Maybe you can PM @giant4203 and get him/her back here?



giant4203 said:


> Yes I have ridden it several times. I am heavily involved with this ride (engineer)


----------



## markandjen

At this point I'm running on the assumption that I am going to be out of luck. After looking at Banks Lee's size I'm taller, heavier and have a larger shoe size.  This will be the first attraction that I probably won't be able to ride.  I will find out for sure in a month.  This almost sounds like it is more going to be an issue with people that are Baloo sized more then Pooh sized since it seems to be a combination of height, weight and feet that are going to get you.


----------



## snoopy352

yulilin3 said:


> 1. Even if you're in the first group, the walk via standby will be at least 5 minutes from entering the FoP line, that's at a quick pace with no one stopping for pictures, it'll be more like 10 minutes. Then if you are let into the first pre show area right away, the first video is 5 minutes, the second room and video is about 4min, then you enter the actual ride room, sit, buckles is another 3 to 4 minutes.
> 2. You should be fine, the movements are smooth and the screen to movement sync is perfect


Thank you!  Regarding #1 response, it makes me wonder whether in time as people have ridden FOP say 10+ times they will be sick of the 9 minutes worth of videos and would prefer to bypass it.  Patrick on Soarin' never gets old b/c it's like a minute long but 9 minutes of the same video for multi-repeat riders sounds a little cringe-worthy.


----------



## philliplc

snoopy352 said:


> Thank you!  Regarding #1 response, it makes me wonder whether in time as people have ridden FOP say 10+ times they will be sick of the 9 minutes worth of videos and would prefer to bypass it.  Patrick on Soarin' never gets old b/c it's like a minute long but 9 minutes of the same video for multi-repeat riders sounds a little cringe-worthy.



ToT pre-room never gets old because it is also mercifully short, but was always happy to bypass the original TT preshow via single rider and the Dinosaur preshow is tough to take more than once.


----------



## AngiTN

markandjen said:


> At this point I'm running on the assumption that I am going to be out of luck. After looking at Banks Lee's size I'm taller, heavier and have a larger shoe size.  This will be the first attraction that I probably won't be able to ride.  I will find out for sure in a month.  This almost sounds like it is more going to be an issue with people that are Baloo sized more then Pooh sized since it seems to be a combination of height, weight and feet that are going to get you.


Baloo sized, good visual. I tend to agree with the assessment. I'm not going to deny that I'm very disappointed in Disney taking this route, especially as it's hard at this point to determine just why they did. Now, I realize they err on the side of caution, and rightly so. And we don't know all their reasons, you'd have to assume they are good ones. But, don't go to an unnecessary extreme that is also more restrictive than ride you've done. We've seen rides get adjustments after they opened. Maybe that happens with this one too.


----------



## AngiTN

philliplc said:


> ToT pre-room never gets old because it is also mercifully short, but was always happy to bypass the original TT preshow via single rider and the Dinosaur preshow is tough to take more than once.


My mind went right to Dinosaur preshow. I hope it's not like that.


----------



## yulilin3

snoopy352 said:


> Thank you!  Regarding #1 response, it makes me wonder whether in time as people have ridden FOP say 10+ times they will be sick of the 9 minutes worth of videos and would prefer to bypass it.  Patrick on Soarin' never gets old b/c it's like a minute long but 9 minutes of the same video for multi-repeat riders sounds a little cringe-worthy.


and it's a lot of backstory explaining. After waiting an hour and 15 minutes I felt I just wanted the instructions on how to board and that was it, but I was tired.


----------



## PandoraPreview

Hi everyone!  I'm not a Cast Member, but I was invited by one to one of the previews this week.  I want to tell you about my experience with the preview and my impressions of the land.  I understand that these opinions are my own.  If you've trudged through 15 pages of people worrying about if they'll fit on FoP or not, I hope that you'll find this post a nice change of pace.

To start, I was not at all excited for Pandora.  I have no connection with the movie, and I've grown tired with simulated attractions.  This past week of seeing overwhelming review pour in with countless people proclaiming FoP as the "best ride ever" got to me.  The hype was real.  My preview was at 9AM and I found it difficult to sleep the night before, I was so excited.

My group arrived at the park at 7:45 AM.  There were separate park entry touch points blocked off for this preview. We were the first group in line, and were told we would be let in at 8:15 and would receive a "Fastpass" for FoP.

At 8:15, we were let into the park and told to go wait by the Tree of Life.  Nobody led us over there.  It was essentially "figure it out!"  When they told us to meet by the Tree, we were actually supposed to line up by the FastPass+ kiosks.  Several groups behind us had gotten there first, and were now in front of us in line.  So much for being first.  We were held here until about 8:55.

We were then brought forward to the entry bridge of Pandora.  The Cast Member in our group showed her confirmation e-mail and we were let in.  I don't recall his ID being checked. It seemed a bit insecure in that regard, but I wasn't paying attention that closely.

At the temporary gate to Pandora, we talked to a friendly Cast Member who was the first of many to tell us about all of the issues Flight of Passage has been having.  Essentially, the ride is not able to run for more than an hour without breaking down or needing a rest period.  Almost every Cast Member we asked would tell us essentially the same thing.

As we entered, we were given a "FastPass" with a 15 minute window for FoP.  It's not so much a FastPass as it is a ticket to ride.  We were told that they are only given to the first 400 people that enter.  For anyone else, it's tough luck.  Our ticket was for 09:00 - 09:15.

*Flight of Passage*
We arrived at FoP and were directed through the FastPass line.  There is nothing interesting to look at in the FastPass line.  We were held at merge for about 5 minutes, and directed to a long hallway afterward (similar to Soarin') where we waiting another 10.  I don't believe they were finished with opening procedures.

At 9:15, we began the pre-shows.  This has been posted online - feel free to watch it for yourself.  The guy playing the part of the "scientist" is awful.  the dialogue is atrocious.  At one point I believe he says something like "Because of science, you'll be able to feel like you're flying!"  Very specific.  Also note that the screen is in a small room and is not elevated.  It's at the far end of the room where people are standing two by two.  If one larger person is in front of you, you won't see the screen (but joke's on them because they probably won't get to ride, anyway).  What's even more odd is that the pre-show begins by saying something like "Can everyone see me on the screen?"  Many people replied, "No."

Moving onto the ride.  It was finally happening.  We placed our belongings in the bins behind us, put on our "goggles", sat down on our Tron bikes and looked forward at a wall.  Looking down at the screen on the vehicle, I could see a live feed of my own face, with a camera very flatteringly pointed up at my chin, as the computer transferred me to my Avatar.  Finally, there was a strobe light, and I watched the wall lift up to reveal a giant screen, a la Soarin'.

There was no moving forward toward the screen.  I was on the 1st floor, toward the far corner.  I had to look up and to the right to look toward the "center" of the screen.  At all times, I was very aware that there was a ceiling above me.  If I looked up and right slightly further than the screen, I could see all of the other rows of people riding.

So much for "no bad seats".  I was very much off-centered and could tell.  At some points, I even got double vision in the 3D because I wasn't looking straight on.  Oh well.

The ride mechanism itself is pretty cool.  If you look behind you, you can see how much the theater moves.  You're in a row of people, in a room, and it feels like the room is moving to a 3D video.  I found it very hard to suspend belief enough to not be aware of this.

And the movie content itself?  Nothing happens.  Much like Soarin', you're just taking a ride.  There is no conflict, no dialogue, and really no music.  And you can very much tell it's CGI.  It doesn't even look as good as the movie, which came out almost a decade ago.  It looks like a smoother, higher resolution PS4 game.

The _drops _that people mentioned on here are more like _gentle dives_.  Nothing overly thrilling.  Nothing jerky like Star Tours.  Gentle, like Soarin', but with more dramatic movement.

Overall, it's a fun ride, no doubt.  It just isn't what people have been saying it is.  It is not a "game changer".  It does not top The Amazing Adventures of Spider-Man for best 3D attraction (opinion).  It's basically Jimmy Fallon ride on bikes.  It's just OK. Lower your expectations and try to enjoy it for what it is.

The attraction broke down soon after we rode, and was own for most of the time we spent in the land.

The standby queue is incredible.  It was open for people to freely walk through.  It is very much like the queue in Journey to the Center of the Earth in Tokyo.  I imagine Disney knew that people would be spending a lot of time in there, so they made it great.

*River Journey*
After FoP, we went to River Journey.  It was a walk on, and Cast Members were allowed to ride as much as they wish.  We were also told that we were free to stay in the land after our allotted time, and that nobody would be kicked out.  Disney should have let more people enter the land, and kept FoP limited, because the River Cast looked bored.

I don't know what to say about River Journey, besides that I think that it is the worst attraction in WDW. It is visually pleasing, the shaman animatronic is cool, but that's it.  There is no story.  The ride blurs together as one scene - it all looks the same.  The projections are very easy to identify and differentiate from the live action scenes.  It's short.  Unless you've spent the last 7 years obsessing over Avatar, then you probably have no emotional connection to this world.

I'd love to stand by the exit of the ride and hear people's reaction when they leave.  I imagine many people will be confused and disappointed.

*The Land*
As you can see from the pictures that are out there, the land itself looks great.  In my opinion, it looks better in pictures.

Pandora is small. It somehow feels smaller than Camp Minnie Mickey.  The centerpiece is beautiful, but that's about the only impressive part.  Otherwise, it's a bunch of trees and plants.  There are some fun interactive elements that I'm sure the kids will get a kick out of.  Overall, it's not as interesting as Diagon Alley, and not anywhere close to being on the same level as Tokyo Disney Sea.

Those small islands that are supposed to look like they're miles away?  The effect doesn't do it for me. And it probably doesn't help that when you come into the parking lot, you see that they're about 2 feet tall and hanging by wire to a show building.  It makes it more difficult to suspend belief.

*Food*
The chicken bowl was great.  It's nice to see Disney stepping up their Quick Service game here.  The non-alcoholic apple/pear drink was disgusting.  Avoid that.

*Overall*
Pandora is a nice edition to WDW, but I urge you to set reasonable expectations.  FoP is a fun ride that I believe people will be very disappointed in because of the 6 year wait and expecting something that it's not.  River Journey is a disaster.

Please let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> My mind went right to Dinosaur preshow. I hope it's not like that.



But there is nothing more Disney than the bad acting in pre-show videos. Team "We're IN" forever.


----------



## HopperFan

AngiTN said:


> Something I can't tell from his tweet, does anyone know, does he wear a shin guard or does the ride have something on it that he's calling a shin guard? I know it has the slots (for lack of better word) for the legs. Is that what he's calling a shin guard?



There appears to be a shin guard in the ride that you bump your leg up against.  It's black, kinda curved to inset your leg.  It makes sense it would be what keeps your leg snug with restraint.  You can see them in these.













^I don't think this girl is sitting properly or would be in this position when locked in but the vehicle next to her shows the guard.


----------



## AngiTN

Ah, ok. I see what you are talking about. Must be it


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> What do you mean you're not convinced?


I keep reading reports about the seats being similar to the tron coaster ones but with less movement. I just cant imagine "riding" those and feeling like Im flying on a banshee.


----------



## wilkeliza

HopperFan said:


> There appears to be a shin guard in the ride that you bump your leg up against.  It's black, kinda curved to inset your leg.  It makes sense it would be what keeps your leg snug with restraint.  You can see them in these.



It is terrible but the designer part of me wishes I knew the measurements of anything in the 1st picture so I could figure out the measurements of everything else haha.

It looks like you are right that the knee cradle/shinguard would make it harder for some. Looks like the lock needs to be able to get in the gap behind your knee (the space between calf and thigh when bent).


----------



## HopperFan

PandoraPreview said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm not a Cast Member, but I was invited by one to one of the previews this week.  I want to tell you about my experience with the preview and my impressions of the land.  I understand that these opinions are my own.  If you've trudged through 15 pages of people worrying about if they'll fit on FoP or not, I hope that you'll find this post a nice change of pace.
> 
> To start, I was not at all excited for Pandora.  I have no connection with the movie, and I've grown tired with simulated attractions.  This past week of seeing overwhelming review pour in with countless people proclaiming FoP as the "best ride ever" got to me.  The hype was real.  My preview was at 9AM and I found it difficult to sleep the night before, I was so excited.
> 
> My group arrived at the park at 7:45 AM.  There were separate park entry touch points blocked off for this preview. We were the first group in line, and were told we would be let in at 8:15 and would receive a "Fastpass" for FoP.
> 
> At 8:15, we were let into the park and told to go wait by the Tree of Life.  Nobody led us over there.  It was essentially "figure it out!"  When they told us to meet by the Tree, we were actually supposed to line up by the FastPass+ kiosks.  Several groups behind us had gotten there first, and were now in front of us in line.  So much for being first.  We were held here until about 8:55.
> 
> We were then brought forward to the entry bridge of Pandora.  The Cast Member in our group showed her confirmation e-mail and we were let in.  I don't recall his ID being checked. It seemed a bit insecure in that regard, but I wasn't paying attention that closely.
> 
> At the temporary gate to Pandora, we talked to a friendly Cast Member who was the first of many to tell us about all of the issues Flight of Passage has been having.  Essentially, the ride is not able to run for more than an hour without breaking down or needing a rest period.  Almost every Cast Member we asked would tell us essentially the same thing.
> 
> As we entered, we were given a "FastPass" with a 15 minute window for FoP.  It's not so much a FastPass as it is a ticket to ride.  We were told that they are only given to the first 400 people that enter.  For anyone else, it's tough luck.  Our ticket was for 09:00 - 09:15.
> 
> *Flight of Passage*
> We arrived at FoP and were directed through the FastPass line.  There is nothing interesting to look at in the FastPass line.  We were held at merge for about 5 minutes, and directed to a long hallway afterward (similar to Soarin') where we waiting another 10.  I don't believe they were finished with opening procedures.
> 
> At 9:15, we began the pre-shows.  This has been posted online - feel free to watch it for yourself.  The guy playing the part of the "scientist" is awful.  the dialogue is atrocious.  At one point I believe he says something like "Because of science, you'll be able to feel like you're flying!"  Very specific.  Also note that the screen is in a small room and is not elevated.  It's at the far end of the room where people are standing two by two.  If one larger person is in front of you, you won't see the screen (but joke's on them because they probably won't get to ride, anyway).  What's even more odd is that the pre-show begins by saying something like "Can everyone see me on the screen?"  Many people replied, "No."
> 
> Moving onto the ride.  It was finally happening.  We placed our belongings in the bins behind us, put on our "goggles", sat down on our Tron bikes and looked forward at a wall.  Looking down at the screen on the vehicle, I could see a live feed of my own face, with a camera very flatteringly pointed up at my chin, as the computer transferred me to my Avatar.  *Finally, there was a strobe light,* and I watched the wall lift up to reveal a giant screen, a la Soarin'.
> 
> There was no moving forward toward the screen.  I was on the 1st floor, toward the far corner.  I had to look up and to the right to look toward the "center" of the screen.  At all times, I was very aware that there was a ceiling above me.  If I looked up and right slightly further than the screen, I could see all of the other rows of people riding.
> 
> So much for "no bad seats".  I was very much off-centered and could tell.  At some points, I even got double vision in the 3D because I wasn't looking straight on.  Oh well.
> 
> The ride mechanism itself is pretty cool.  If you look behind you, you can see how much the theater moves.  You're in a row of people, in a room, and it feels like the room is moving to a 3D video.  I found it very hard to suspend belief enough to not be aware of this.
> 
> And the movie content itself?  Nothing happens.  Much like Soarin', you're just taking a ride.  There is no conflict, no dialogue, and really no music.  And you can very much tell it's CGI.  It doesn't even look as good as the movie, which came out almost a decade ago.  It looks like a smoother, higher resolution PS4 game.
> 
> The _drops _that people mentioned on here are more like _gentle dives_.  Nothing overly thrilling.  Nothing jerky like Star Tours.  Gentle, like Soarin', but with more dramatic movement.
> 
> Overall, it's a fun ride, no doubt.  It just isn't what people have been saying it is.  It is not a "game changer".  It does not top The Amazing Adventures of Spider-Man for best 3D attraction (opinion).  It's basically Jimmy Fallon ride on bikes.  It's just OK. Lower your expectations and try to enjoy it for what it is.
> 
> The attraction broke down soon after we rode, and was own for most of the time we spent in the land.
> 
> The standby queue is incredible.  It was open for people to freely walk through.  It is very much like the queue in Journey to the Center of the Earth in Tokyo.  I imagine Disney knew that people would be spending a lot of time in there, so they made it great.
> 
> *River Journey*
> After FoP, we went to River Journey.  It was a walk on, and Cast Members were allowed to ride as much as they wish.  We were also told that we were free to stay in the land after our allotted time, and that nobody would be kicked out.  Disney should have let more people enter the land, and kept FoP limited, because the River Cast looked bored.
> 
> I don't know what to say about River Journey, besides that I think that it is the worst attraction in WDW. It is visually pleasing, the shaman animatronic is cool, but that's it.  There is no story.  The ride blurs together as one scene - it all looks the same.  The projections are very easy to identify and differentiate from the live action scenes.  It's short.  Unless you've spent the last 7 years obsessing over Avatar, then you probably have no emotional connection to this world.
> 
> I'd love to stand by the exit of the ride and hear people's reaction when they leave.  I imagine many people will be confused and disappointed.
> 
> *The Land*
> As you can see from the pictures that are out there, the land itself looks great.  In my opinion, it looks better in pictures.
> 
> Pandora is small. It somehow feels smaller than Camp Minnie Mickey.  The centerpiece is beautiful, but that's about the only impressive part.  Otherwise, it's a bunch of trees and plants.  There are some fun interactive elements that I'm sure the kids will get a kick out of.  Overall, it's not as interesting as Diagon Alley, and not anywhere close to being on the same level as Tokyo Disney Sea.
> 
> Those small islands that are supposed to look like they're miles away?  The effect doesn't do it for me. And it probably doesn't help that when you come into the parking lot, you see that they're about 2 feet tall and hanging by wire to a show building.  It makes it more difficult to suspend belief.
> 
> *Food*
> The chicken bowl was great.  It's nice to see Disney stepping up their Quick Service game here.  The non-alcoholic apple/pear drink was disgusting.  Avoid that.
> 
> *Overall*
> Pandora is a nice edition to WDW, but I urge you to set reasonable expectations.  FoP is a fun ride that I believe people will be very disappointed in because of the 6 year wait and expecting something that it's not.  River Journey is a disaster.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any specific questions.



WOW, kinda ouch.

Number 1 thing that stood out, if you used the correct word ........... strobe light ...... if this is true and correct, this ride needs a warning sign out front. Many folks absolutely can not do strobe lights for medical reasons.  This could be a bigger issue than fitting in the ride.

You say you can see the ceiling?  Could you see the floor below you?


----------



## AngiTN

PandoraPreview said:


> It does not top The Amazing Adventures of Spider-Man for best 3D attraction (opinion).


Really? Do you say this as the ride tech is NOW, compared to newer technology, or as it was when it was introduced? I know we had 1 opinion of Spider Man 10 years ago that does not hold true today.


----------



## DetroitDisney

I find it concerning that reports are suggesting tall people with large feet aren't going to be able to ride the ride.  I always understand rides excluding folks based on obesity or very unique body shapes, but tall?

If being tall but a normal body size prevents me from riding this ride I'm going to lose my mind.


----------



## rteetz

Delano Fiedler said:


> I keep reading reports about the seats being similar to the tron coaster ones but with less movement. I just cant imagine "riding" those and feeling like Im flying on a banshee.


Well it's obviously a simulator you're not actually flying. However every account so far says it's very well done to make you feel that way.


----------



## rteetz

DetroitDisney said:


> I find it concerning that reports are suggesting tall people with large feet aren't going to be able to ride the ride.  I always understand rides excluding folks based on obesity or very unique body shapes, but tall?
> 
> If being tall but a normal body size prevents me from riding this ride I'm going to lose my mind.


It's leg size not really height. They need to be able to lock three restraints in. If you don't get those three locked your can't ride. One ride shouldn't ruin a vacation.


----------



## wilkeliza

DetroitDisney said:


> I find it concerning that reports are suggesting tall people with large feet aren't going to be able to ride the ride.  I always understand rides excluding folks based on obesity or very unique body shapes, but tall?
> 
> If being tall but a normal body size prevents me from riding this ride I'm going to lose my mind.



Just wondering how tall are you? I know there are some tall people who can't do other coasters at Disney because they just don't fit in the space but that is more than 6'6". I could see my little brother having issues because he's like Groot sized (tall and thin we use to call him bean pole).


----------



## rteetz

PandoraPreview said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm not a Cast Member, but I was invited by one to one of the previews this week.  I want to tell you about my experience with the preview and my impressions of the land.  I understand that these opinions are my own.  If you've trudged through 15 pages of people worrying about if they'll fit on FoP or not, I hope that you'll find this post a nice change of pace.
> 
> To start, I was not at all excited for Pandora.  I have no connection with the movie, and I've grown tired with simulated attractions.  This past week of seeing overwhelming review pour in with countless people proclaiming FoP as the "best ride ever" got to me.  The hype was real.  My preview was at 9AM and I found it difficult to sleep the night before, I was so excited.
> 
> My group arrived at the park at 7:45 AM.  There were separate park entry touch points blocked off for this preview. We were the first group in line, and were told we would be let in at 8:15 and would receive a "Fastpass" for FoP.
> 
> At 8:15, we were let into the park and told to go wait by the Tree of Life.  Nobody led us over there.  It was essentially "figure it out!"  When they told us to meet by the Tree, we were actually supposed to line up by the FastPass+ kiosks.  Several groups behind us had gotten there first, and were now in front of us in line.  So much for being first.  We were held here until about 8:55.
> 
> We were then brought forward to the entry bridge of Pandora.  The Cast Member in our group showed her confirmation e-mail and we were let in.  I don't recall his ID being checked. It seemed a bit insecure in that regard, but I wasn't paying attention that closely.
> 
> At the temporary gate to Pandora, we talked to a friendly Cast Member who was the first of many to tell us about all of the issues Flight of Passage has been having.  Essentially, the ride is not able to run for more than an hour without breaking down or needing a rest period.  Almost every Cast Member we asked would tell us essentially the same thing.
> 
> As we entered, we were given a "FastPass" with a 15 minute window for FoP.  It's not so much a FastPass as it is a ticket to ride.  We were told that they are only given to the first 400 people that enter.  For anyone else, it's tough luck.  Our ticket was for 09:00 - 09:15.
> 
> *Flight of Passage*
> We arrived at FoP and were directed through the FastPass line.  There is nothing interesting to look at in the FastPass line.  We were held at merge for about 5 minutes, and directed to a long hallway afterward (similar to Soarin') where we waiting another 10.  I don't believe they were finished with opening procedures.
> 
> At 9:15, we began the pre-shows.  This has been posted online - feel free to watch it for yourself.  The guy playing the part of the "scientist" is awful.  the dialogue is atrocious.  At one point I believe he says something like "Because of science, you'll be able to feel like you're flying!"  Very specific.  Also note that the screen is in a small room and is not elevated.  It's at the far end of the room where people are standing two by two.  If one larger person is in front of you, you won't see the screen (but joke's on them because they probably won't get to ride, anyway).  What's even more odd is that the pre-show begins by saying something like "Can everyone see me on the screen?"  Many people replied, "No."
> 
> Moving onto the ride.  It was finally happening.  We placed our belongings in the bins behind us, put on our "goggles", sat down on our Tron bikes and looked forward at a wall.  Looking down at the screen on the vehicle, I could see a live feed of my own face, with a camera very flatteringly pointed up at my chin, as the computer transferred me to my Avatar.  Finally, there was a strobe light, and I watched the wall lift up to reveal a giant screen, a la Soarin'.
> 
> There was no moving forward toward the screen.  I was on the 1st floor, toward the far corner.  I had to look up and to the right to look toward the "center" of the screen.  At all times, I was very aware that there was a ceiling above me.  If I looked up and right slightly further than the screen, I could see all of the other rows of people riding.
> 
> So much for "no bad seats".  I was very much off-centered and could tell.  At some points, I even got double vision in the 3D because I wasn't looking straight on.  Oh well.
> 
> The ride mechanism itself is pretty cool.  If you look behind you, you can see how much the theater moves.  You're in a row of people, in a room, and it feels like the room is moving to a 3D video.  I found it very hard to suspend belief enough to not be aware of this.
> 
> And the movie content itself?  Nothing happens.  Much like Soarin', you're just taking a ride.  There is no conflict, no dialogue, and really no music.  And you can very much tell it's CGI.  It doesn't even look as good as the movie, which came out almost a decade ago.  It looks like a smoother, higher resolution PS4 game.
> 
> The _drops _that people mentioned on here are more like _gentle dives_.  Nothing overly thrilling.  Nothing jerky like Star Tours.  Gentle, like Soarin', but with more dramatic movement.
> 
> Overall, it's a fun ride, no doubt.  It just isn't what people have been saying it is.  It is not a "game changer".  It does not top The Amazing Adventures of Spider-Man for best 3D attraction (opinion).  It's basically Jimmy Fallon ride on bikes.  It's just OK. Lower your expectations and try to enjoy it for what it is.
> 
> The attraction broke down soon after we rode, and was own for most of the time we spent in the land.
> 
> The standby queue is incredible.  It was open for people to freely walk through.  It is very much like the queue in Journey to the Center of the Earth in Tokyo.  I imagine Disney knew that people would be spending a lot of time in there, so they made it great.
> 
> *River Journey*
> After FoP, we went to River Journey.  It was a walk on, and Cast Members were allowed to ride as much as they wish.  We were also told that we were free to stay in the land after our allotted time, and that nobody would be kicked out.  Disney should have let more people enter the land, and kept FoP limited, because the River Cast looked bored.
> 
> I don't know what to say about River Journey, besides that I think that it is the worst attraction in WDW. It is visually pleasing, the shaman animatronic is cool, but that's it.  There is no story.  The ride blurs together as one scene - it all looks the same.  The projections are very easy to identify and differentiate from the live action scenes.  It's short.  Unless you've spent the last 7 years obsessing over Avatar, then you probably have no emotional connection to this world.
> 
> I'd love to stand by the exit of the ride and hear people's reaction when they leave.  I imagine many people will be confused and disappointed.
> 
> *The Land*
> As you can see from the pictures that are out there, the land itself looks great.  In my opinion, it looks better in pictures.
> 
> Pandora is small. It somehow feels smaller than Camp Minnie Mickey.  The centerpiece is beautiful, but that's about the only impressive part.  Otherwise, it's a bunch of trees and plants.  There are some fun interactive elements that I'm sure the kids will get a kick out of.  Overall, it's not as interesting as Diagon Alley, and not anywhere close to being on the same level as Tokyo Disney Sea.
> 
> Those small islands that are supposed to look like they're miles away?  The effect doesn't do it for me. And it probably doesn't help that when you come into the parking lot, you see that they're about 2 feet tall and hanging by wire to a show building.  It makes it more difficult to suspend belief.
> 
> *Food*
> The chicken bowl was great.  It's nice to see Disney stepping up their Quick Service game here.  The non-alcoholic apple/pear drink was disgusting.  Avoid that.
> 
> *Overall*
> Pandora is a nice edition to WDW, but I urge you to set reasonable expectations.  FoP is a fun ride that I believe people will be very disappointed in because of the 6 year wait and expecting something that it's not.  River Journey is a disaster.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any specific questions.


I appreciate the review however your accounts don't seem to match those of others. Maybe you won't at a bad time? This was still previews so not everything is going to be 100%.


----------



## DetroitDisney

wilkeliza said:


> Just wondering how tall are you? I know there are some tall people who can't do other coasters at Disney because they just don't fit in the space but that is more than 6'6". I could see my little brother having issues because he's like Groot sized (tall and thin we use to call him bean pole).



I'm 6'4" but wear size 14 shoes, which seems to be more of what I'm concerned about.


----------



## wilkeliza

DetroitDisney said:


> I'm 6'4" but wear size 14 shoes, which seems to be more of what I'm concerned about.



Ah. I don't think our test will help but when I'm there on Saturday the 13th if we get to ride I'll update people on my visual thoughts to see where issue points may be. I think if you are tall and thin you'll be fine but we'll see.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheFloatingBear said:


> Hmmm, it never occurred to me that I might have an issue, but I too have the giant calves and feet! *You are my people!* I am relative short, 5'3", and fairly average size, but my feet have been a size 10 since I had kids (I call them my Fred Flintstone feet) and I have somewhat large and muscular calves.  Not really noticeable, but I used to do seasonal rentals with ski boots and would have serious issues, so I eventually had to purchase expensive ski boots that worked with my calves. I generally can't buy dress boots of any kind if they go above the ankle.
> 
> I'm thinking it won't be an issue and that I just won't have any circulation in my feet after the ride, because like you said, it would really eliminate a lot of people if a woman's size 10 foot didn't fit, but I just hadn't even thought of it as a concern...
> 
> (just as an aside to another fellow large calves person...DH gave me a pair of dress boots a couple years ago, as he knows I usually can't buy boots. He was so proud, *"They said they're made especially for women with huge calves!"   Gee, thanks! *Although I do love the boots...)


*Love it!!!*      Yes... tall boots, really skinny jeans... nope... not my friends.  Fingers crossed for the giant feet/calves crowd... who knew there really WAS one!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> 1. Even if you're in the first group, the walk via standby will be at least 5 minutes from entering the FoP line, that's at a quick pace with no one stopping for pictures, it'll be more like 10 minutes. Then if you are let into the first pre show area right away, the *first video is 5 minutes*, the *second room and video is about 4min*, then you enter the actual ride room, sit, buckles is another 3 to 4 minutes.
> 2. You should be fine, the movements are smooth and the screen to movement sync is perfect


Wait... *9min of video*??  Am I WORKING/CONTROLLING the ride or just RIDING it?!  Do I have to take notes??


----------



## terri33inne

AngiTN said:


> I keep hearing all the things the ride vehicle doesn't do and I keep wondering, why a very restrictive restraint system? You don't leave the ground or move much. What makes it necessary for a 3 point restraint?



I've begun wondering the same thing..


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wait... *9min of video*??  Am I WORKING/CONTROLLING the ride or just RIDING it?!  Do I have to take notes??


It's a lot of back story and why they are there and what they are doing there.  I don't want to spoil anything for anyone but it is a long pre show time


----------



## aviva5675

I'm going to use what I've read both pro and now apparently con, and just enjoy. We go 5/17 12-2 slot.  I really, really hope they will FP everyone so we can all ride FOP.  It's a main reason for going during previews, otherwise (Fla resident) would wait at least 6 months before even trying to go to Pandora.  

I guess I get why they made the seats like a motorcycle, but am frankly shocked that they would potentially disclude a whole range/group of folks who are coming to WDW.  I think everyone understands there are height restrictions for some rides, but you pretty much figure otherwise everyone can ride.  It'll be interesting to see what kind of backlash this gets. Also, I think many people who come don't plan ahead like us Dis-headers and won't realize till they get to the ride that it might be a potential no-go.

And lastly, line area long enough for a FOUR-hour wait???  That is insane. Anyone who would wait that long needs their head examined.


----------



## PandoraPreview

rteetz said:


> I appreciate the review however your accounts don't seem to match those of others. Maybe you won't at a bad time? This was still previews so not everything is going to be 100%.



Counter question - what about my words made you think that my timing was a factor?  Was an entire storyline not present from River Journey that will be there on opening day?  What could be possibly different about FoP on opening day?  I'm afraid my opinion will stand.




AngiTN said:


> Really? Do you say this as the ride tech is NOW, compared to newer technology, or as it was when it was introduced? I know we had 1 opinion of Spider Man 10 years ago that does not hold true today.



Spidey was (semi) recently refurbished.  It is just an all around better ride from start to finish.  I say it in direct comparison.  When it comes down to it, Flight is nothing more than moving while watching a 3D video - there's nothing really "newer" about it.




HopperFan said:


> WOW, kinda ouch.
> 
> Number 1 thing that stood out, if you used the correct word ........... strobe light ...... if this is true and correct, this ride needs a warning sign out front. Many folks absolutely can not do strobe lights for medical reasons.  This could be a bigger issue than fitting in the ride.
> 
> You say you can see the ceiling?  Could you see the floor below you?



From what I recall it was essentially a quick flash of light - possibly in strobe like nature.  You can very much see the floor around you.  To the left, to the right, below.  You are on a bike attached to the floor and that doesn't change at any point.  Now that you mention it, this was a big factor in me not feeling like I was flying.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

You know for the very first post you certaintly came on to the thread and the DIS in general to bash the heck out of Pandora..strange really  especially given your screenname chosen. TBH it's not really worth going toe to toe with you but perhaps you might want to take into consideration other people. You really come off as very very negative (really the NRJ is the WORST ride in WDW?? and sooooo sorry that people have an honest concern towards the ride restrictions). I just quoted the parts that to me I considered more on the uber bashing side. 



PandoraPreview said:


> If you've trudged through 15 pages of people worrying about if they'll fit on FoP or not, I hope that you'll find this post a nice change of pace.





PandoraPreview said:


> The guy playing the part of the "scientist" is awful. the dialogue is atrocious. At one point I believe he says something like "Because of science, you'll be able to feel like you're flying!" Very specific. Also note that the screen is in a small room and is not elevated. It's at the far end of the room where people are standing two by two. If one larger person is in front of you, you won't see the screen (but joke's on them because they probably won't get to ride, anyway). What's even more odd is that the pre-show begins by saying something like "Can everyone see me on the screen?" Many people replied, "No."





PandoraPreview said:


> And the movie content itself? Nothing happens. Much like Soarin', you're just taking a ride. There is no conflict, no dialogue, and really no music. And you can very much tell it's CGI. It doesn't even look as good as the movie, which came out almost a decade ago. It looks like a smoother, higher resolution PS4 game.





PandoraPreview said:


> Overall, it's a fun ride, no doubt. It just isn't what people have been saying it is. It is not a "game changer". It does not top The Amazing Adventures of Spider-Man for best 3D attraction (opinion). It's basically Jimmy Fallon ride on bikes. It's just OK. Lower your expectations and try to enjoy it for what it is.





PandoraPreview said:


> I don't know what to say about River Journey, besides that I think that it is the worst attraction in WDW.





PandoraPreview said:


> Unless you've spent the last 7 years obsessing over Avatar, then you probably have no emotional connection to this world.





PandoraPreview said:


> I'd love to stand by the exit of the ride and hear people's reaction when they leave. I imagine many people will be confused and disappointed.





PandoraPreview said:


> The centerpiece is beautiful, but that's about the only impressive part. Otherwise, it's a bunch of trees and plants. There are some fun interactive elements that I'm sure the kids will get a kick out of. Overall, it's not as interesting as Diagon Alley,





PandoraPreview said:


> Those small islands that are supposed to look like they're miles away? The effect doesn't do it for me. And it probably doesn't help that when you come into the parking lot, you see that they're about 2 feet tall and hanging by wire to a show building. It makes it more difficult to suspend belief.





PandoraPreview said:


> Pandora is a nice edition to WDW, but I urge you to set reasonable expectations. FoP is a fun ride that I believe people will be very disappointed in because of the 6 year wait and expecting something that it's not. River Journey is a disaster.


----------



## rteetz

PandoraPreview said:


> Counter question - what about my words made you think that my timing was a factor? Was an entire storyline not present from River Journey that will be there on opening day? What could be possibly different about FoP on opening day? I'm afraid my opinion will stand.


I watched a full video of river journey. Sure there is no overwhelming story but I don't think that's the point of the ride. Does it's a small world have an overwhelming storyline that develops during the ride? No it's about things within the ride. I'm just thinking you're one experience might not be like everyone else's. Everyone else who's been in so far differs from your experience.


----------



## hiroMYhero

I'll step in to remind everyone to remain civil in their discussion of Pandora in general.

As always, posters are entitled to share their opinions in a non-argumentative manner and without attacking anyone whether it is their 1st post or 10,000th. Thanks!


----------



## PandoraPreview

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> You know for the very first post you certaintly came on to the thread and the DIS in general to bash the heck out of Pandora..strange really  especially given your screenname chosen. TBH it's not really worth going toe to toe with you but perhaps you might want to take into consideration other people. You really come off as very very negative (really the NRJ is the WORST ride in WDW?? and sooooo sorry that people have an honest concern towards the ride restrictions). I just quoted the parts that to me I considered more on the uber bashing side.



Why do you think this is a "bash" of Pandora?  This was my opinion of the land, which I stated in the very beginning.  My opinion does not have to be "considerate" of anyone in this regard.  I hope that some may find my post useful.  I wish I had gotten the chance to read a post just like it before I went, so that I could set my expectations lower.


----------



## Disneylover99

PandoraPreview said:


> Why do you think this is a "bash" of Pandora?  This was my opinion of the land, which I stated in the very beginning.  My opinion does not have to be "considerate" of anyone in this regard.  I hope that some may find my post useful.  I wish I had gotten the chance to read a post just like it before I went, so that I could set my expectations lower.



Thanks! I appreciate reading all opinions.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

PandoraPreview said:


> The guy playing the part of the "scientist" is awful.  *the dialogue is atrocious*.  At one point I believe he says something like "Because of science, you'll be able to feel like you're flying!"


My first thought reading *this* part: that is JUST like the movie, then!  



PandoraPreview said:


> Counter question - what about my words made you think that my timing was a factor?  Was an entire storyline not present from River Journey that will be there on opening day?  What could be possibly different about FoP on opening day?  I'm afraid my opinion will stand.
> 
> You can very much see the floor around you.  To the left, to the right, below.  You are on a bike attached to the floor and that doesn't change at any point.  Now that you mention it, this was a big factor in me not feeling like I was flying.



I'm not going to comment on "tone", always in the eye of the beholder -- thinking just about the CONTENT of your posts and the points you raise, sounds like some legit complaints to me.  Surely not EVERYONE IN THE WORLD will think this is the best thing since sliced bread, and I appreciate different points of view.  Sometimes one needs to be brave on DIS to offer a contrary POV to whatever is prevailing on a thread, but I know I appreciate it.

I'm in the I-hate-the-movie-but-am-excited-about-Pandora camp -- still am now, but I appreciate all thoughts from those who have already visited.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

PandoraPreview said:


> Why do you think this is a "bash" of Pandora?  This was my opinion of the land, which I stated in the very beginning.  My opinion does not have to be "considerate" of anyone in this regard.  I hope that some may find my post useful.  I wish I had gotten the chance to read a post just like it before I went, so that I could set my expectations lower.


There is a difference between giving your opinion and bashing and sorry you came across def. as bashing.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

hiroMYhero said:


> I'll step in to remind everyone to remain civil in their discussion of Pandora in general.
> 
> As always, posters are entitled to share their opinions in a non-argumentative manner and without attacking anyone whether it is their 1st post or 10,000th. Thanks!


My apologies it was not an attack by any means.


----------



## AngiTN

PandoraPreview said:


> Spidey was (semi) recently refurbished.  It is just an all around better ride from start to finish.  I say it in direct comparison.  When it comes down to it, Flight is nothing more than moving while watching a 3D video - there's nothing really "newer" about it.


Interesting view. We'll see in a couple of weeks. We did Spidey 2 weeks ago and think it falls way short of the new 3D simulator rides at Universal. When we rode it 10 years ago we thought it was amazing. Now, it's rather comically poor. To us. I'm going in to FoP with an open mind, not watching videos, etc. Curious to see where to put it in the 3D landscape.


----------



## HopperFan

PandoraPreview said:


> From what I recall it was essentially a quick flash of light - possibly in strobe like nature.  *You can very much see the floor around you.  To the left, to the right, below*.  You are on a bike attached to the floor and that doesn't change at any point. Now that you mention it, this was a big factor in me not feeling like I was flying.



Not the room floor that you are in, but the floor out ... so below, you saw it?

And thanks for the review, it's always good to get fresh perspectives as you often will pick up on things others maybe don't.  I was concerned about the "projection" due to the Soarin' issues.   Still excited to see it in a couple weeks!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Thanks to everyone for all of the reviews

I'm not sure I'm so keen on straddling a motorcycle for this and I'm kind of lost as to what was added by making such an awkward seat? It sounds like Simpsons but on a bike? 

Still excited to see the land


----------



## yulilin3

I believe that to help this thread move along and be useful, anyone going to Pandora in the near future, be it during AP/DVC previews or opening weeks, and if they are considering giving their opinions here, please take a moment and remember which room you entered for FoP. That will give a better idea on rider point of view.
I was on C3 number 1. We went up stairs once the door opened. Again I did not see any distortion, I looked around and did have the wall right next to me but looking forward and around I did not see any other riders or the actual floor of the building. I did see the floor where my vehicle was

As to Na'vi River Journey not having a story, I agree, that's why it's called Na'vi River Journey. You are taking a journey on a river with the Na'vi at night. Seeing all the scenery and in the end going into a chanting ceremony, I do wish I knew what the song is about and I will make a point to ask next time. Does not having a story affect the enjoyment of the ride? Not for me, I liked it, it was very chill and relaxing, of course my personal opinion and others will surface that will not agree with me and that's fine.
I always say, even if things get horrible reviews you can have a different experience, so if you have a chance, why not try it?
Same with the food, a lot of good reviews on the cheeseburger pod, it wasn't my cup of tea but I will never say "don't try it" or "stay away from it"


----------



## Alli76

yulilin3 said:


> I believe that to help this thread move along and be useful, anyone going to Pandora in the near future, be it during AP/DVC previews or opening weeks, and if they are considering giving their opinions here, please take a moment and remember which room you entered for FoP. That will give a better idea on rider point of view.
> I was on C3 number 1. We went up stairs once the door opened. Again I did not see any distortion, I looked around and did have the wall right next to me but looking forward and around I did not see any other riders or the actual floor of the building. I did see the floor where my vehicle was
> 
> As to Na'vi River Journey not having a story, I agree, that's why it's called Na'vi River Journey. You are taking a journey on a river with the Na'vi at night. Seeing all the scenery and in the end going into a chanting ceremony, I do wish I knew what the song is about and I will make a point to ask next time. Does not having a story affect the enjoyment of the ride? Not for me, I liked it, it was very chill and relaxing, of course my personal opinion and others will surface that will not agree with me and that's fine.
> I always say, even if things get horrible reviews you can have a different experience, so if you have a chance, why not try it?
> Same with the food, a lot of good reviews on the cheeseburger pod, it wasn't my cup of tea but I will never say "don't try it" or "stay away from it"



How long was navi river?  Given you think FOP will be about 30 mins right at rope drop... wondering if doing both rides during morning EMH will even be an option


----------



## rteetz

Alli76 said:


> How long was navi river?  Given you think FOP will be about 30 mins right at rope drop... wondering if doing both rides during morning EMH will even be an option


The ride time for NRJ is 5 minutes.


----------



## CAS239

Alli76 said:


> How long was navi river?  Given you think FOP will be about 30 mins right at rope drop... wondering if doing both rides during morning EMH will even be an option



It's all on how quick you get there and how many people are in front of you. Just because you make it to a ride within 10 min of park opening doesn't mean it'll be a walk on. It's the same thing with Frozen ever after and 7dmt. We were near the front of the Epcot line for regular opening, walked casually to Frozen and we got on after a 20 min wait.

So either Pandora ride, first thing in the morning if you head straight there, you could pretty much be looking at a 0-45 min wait right off the bat


----------



## yulilin3

Alli76 said:


> How long was navi river?  Given you think FOP will be about 30 mins right at rope drop... wondering if doing both rides during morning EMH will even be an option


just adding to what @rteetz  and @CAS239 already said.
At EMH rope drop you will still have a lot of people heading to Pandora, and this will be the case for the next 6 months to a year for sure, if not longer.
So everyone heads to FoP they will see, when they get there that the posted wait time will probably already say 30 minutes, most will get in line but some will go to NRJ, which will make that ride at least 20 minutes at rope drop.
But if you are lucky and fast you might be done with both in an hour


----------



## Alli76

Thanks everyone... will have wait and see what others are experiencing!   Right now planning FoP at rope drop as I want to see the queue and NRJ later in the day with fast pass.   Hoping this will also avoid any breakdowns later in the day.  But would love to do both rides and still make it to safari by 9ish.  (So that I can get a second ride on FOP later in the day).  Thinking that would be ambitious to say the least.  Can't wait to see what others experience


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> I was on C3 number 1. We went up stairs once the door opened. Again I did not see any distortion, I looked around and did have the wall right next to me but looking forward and around I did not see any other riders or the actual floor of the building. I did see the floor where my vehicle was"



I'm back to the capacity again.  @HopperFan and @rteetz did we ever figure out for certain how many floors and how many sections there were?  Any insight @yulilin3 ?  Not that it necessarily matters, but once we began discussing it, my curiosity took over so now I want to know!


----------



## MCoryB

PandoraPreview said:


> The ride mechanism itself is pretty cool.  If you look behind you, you can see how much the theater moves.  You're in a row of people, in a room, and it feels like the room is moving to a 3D video.  I found it very hard to suspend belief enough to not be aware of this.



Thanks for the review and details. I'm really curious what you estimate the degree of tilt to be in any given direction — forward, backward, left and right.


----------



## twebber55

@yulilin3 did you or anyone else try the lumpia at pongu pongu?
havent read one review about it


----------



## rteetz

preemiemama said:


> I'm back to the capacity again.  @HopperFan and @rteetz did we ever figure out for certain how many floors and how many sections there were?  Any insight @yulilin3 ?  Not that it necessarily matters, but once we began discussing it, my curiosity took over so now I want to know!


It appears to be three floors. With two sections per floor.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CMs who were at the 10:00a preview this morning are reporting they weren't able to ride FoP - it was down. No one told them they could wait beyond their preview window to ride FoP if it came back up.

So, AP and DVC guests going to Pandora Previews: be aware that no CMs may suggest you can wait for FoP to come back up even if your preview window has ended. Don't leave and miss out!


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think anyone here directly has reported about not being able to ride, only 2nd hand accounts on others sites.


I had a first hand account today. I try to talk to as many people as I can while they exit the area. A Pooh size female CM explained to me how due to her calf's, she wasn't able to ride FoP. They had her switch seats, but still no luck. Her husband who was more pooh size, had no problem. A very perplexing situation.


----------



## FastPasser

AngiTN said:


> And I'm gathering that it's pooh sized AND tall that are potentially the most problematic. That tall alone or pooh size alone may not be.


Tall or short Pooh sized people with larger calf's seem to be having a problem.


----------



## FastPasser

hiroMYhero said:


> CMs who were at the 10:00a preview this morning are reporting they weren't able to ride FoP - it was down.


And the 3:00 pm session as well. No FoP for them. However the 6:00 pm session was up and running. It's not that it breaks down, it an operational decision. It's very complicated. They have some issues to work out mechanically.


----------



## FastPasser

DetroitDisney said:


> If being tall but a normal body size prevents me from riding this ride I'm going to lose my mind.


That is not the case. I've talked with a few tall riders with normal or thin body shapes and they were fine.


----------



## maryj11

FastPasser said:


> I had a first hand account today. I try to talk to as many people as I can while they exit the area. A Pooh size female CM explained to me how due to her calf's, she wasn't able to ride FoP. They had her switch seats, but still no luck. Her husband who was more pooh size, had no problem. A very perplexing situation.


That seems odd if her husband was even more pooh sized and had no problem. I have a feeling they will be doing more work on the seating so everyone can fit into them.


----------



## FastPasser

maryj11 said:


> That seems odd if her husband was even more pooh sized and had no problem.


Yup, very odd. The three of us were puzzled by it all. She took it in stride though.


maryj11 said:


> I have a feeling they will be doing more work on the seating so everyone can fit into them.


Agreed, and we have to remember that it's in testing mode, changes will be made.


----------



## preemiemama

maryj11 said:


> That seems odd if her husband was even more pooh sized and had no problem. I have a feeling they will be doing more work on the seating so everyone can fit into them.



Just wondering here- are they designed based on the TRON coaster vehicles? As in, similar like POTC boats in the World and Disneyland?  Made me wonder if they have issues with this in Shanghai?


----------



## FastPasser

Day #1 of the WDW CM preview is in the books and of course things were different again. FoP was taken off line for two of the 4 sessions. Overall attendance appeared to be less as well, there were no long lines waiting to enter Pandora. Those that rode FoP loved it. NRJ was also down for a while which is unusual. It was a strange day. What will tomorrow bring?


----------



## wilkeliza

preemiemama said:


> Just wondering here- are they designed based on the TRON coaster vehicles? As in, similar like POTC boats in the World and Disneyland?  Made me wonder if they have issues with this in Shanghai?



The tron coaster has bench seats (think big thinder mountain) in the back of each coaster so no one is turned away they just get a slightly different experience.


----------



## preemiemama

wilkeliza said:


> The tron coaster has bench seats (think big thinder mountain) in the back of each coaster so no one is turned away they just get a slightly different experience.



So the vehicles could be an issue, but they compensated with the benches? With the technology of FOP, I'm guessing it is not an option to have a simple fix like that.

My thought was while it might be easier to use an existing design and tweak it for a new ride (so Tron to FOP), there are some general size differences between the 2 countries that might have made a difference?  Americans tend to be taller than Asians in general- and larger in general. (Not even necessarily saying more Pooh sized, just larger.)  That may have needed to be adjusted for better.  Not trying to be snarky, just maybe something they did not consider?


----------



## wilkeliza

preemiemama said:


> So the vehicles could be an issue, but they compensated with the benches? With the technology of FOP, I'm guessing it is not an option to have a simple fix like that.
> 
> My thought was while it might be easier to use an existing design and tweak it for a new ride (so Tron to FOP), there are some general size differences between the 2 countries that might have made a difference?  Americans tend to be taller than Asians in general- and larger in general. (Not even necessarily saying more Pooh sized, just larger.)  That may have needed to be adjusted for better.  Not trying to be snarky, just maybe something they did not consider?



Yes it could still be an issue there but anyone who can't ride the bike can sit in the regular rollercoaster car. I think that's the difference but here it seems like maybe one bank (a set not needing stairs to get to) could be a bench seat like Minions but pehaps thay would require different programing and not as easily done.


Totally didn't take it as snarky. I see exactly what you are saying that if they didn't adjust because he it works over there it may not work here with different average shape and size.


----------



## preemiemama

I'm sure you would not have as exciting of an experience on a bench seat, but it could go a long way in accommodating wheelchairs and guests who cannot fit the restraints.  It doesn't sound as widespread as initially thought, which is good.


----------



## JBT

SeeDisney said:


> Looking forward to reading a lot more reviews.   I am surprised that the folks who wen to the media preview are not posting their thoughts, etc.   I read the Orlando Sentineal one.    I am hoping that Craig and Corey do tell lots of details in the Tuesday's youtube round table discussion!   I do have questions but I know it will be answered within some time.   Great looking videos and thank you R.teez for posting and organizing.   Looks sooooo exciting!


SeeDisney, I saw a post from you several years ago regarding your DD's growth.  I wondered if you could update and tell me how tall she grew.  We are in some point, same height as you and your DH.  THANKS!


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser said:


> Agreed, and we have to remember that it's in testing mode, changes will be made.


Bingo, I think some don't realize that.


----------



## mousefan73

yulilin3 said:


> just adding to what @rteetz  and @CAS239 already said.
> At EMH rope drop you will still have a lot of people heading to Pandora, and this will be the case for the next 6 months to a year for sure, if not longer.
> So everyone heads to FoP they will see, when they get there that the posted wait time will probably already say 30 minutes, most will get in line but some will go to NRJ, which will make that ride at least 20 minutes at rope drop.
> but if you are lucky and fast you might be done with both in an hour



This is our strategy... we FP Pandora over multiple days and when we walk in, we go right!! I hope one benefit of the Pandora craziness is that the rest of the park will have low times... EE here we come!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser said:


> Tall or short Pooh sized people with larger calf's seem to be having a problem.


No joke -- I'd love a measurement of the thing your leg/calf needs to fit in!! In fact, if this is causing issues, they should have that on their website.


----------



## mousefan73

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> No joke -- I'd love a measurement of the thing your leg/calf needs to fit in!! In fact, if this is causing issues, they should have that on their website.


Like ordering boots online. PLease note shaft size!!


----------



## LucyBC80

Can anyone who's going to a preview (or works at AK) ask about Pandora Sunrise and if one can order it as part of their QS credit meal? Thanks in advance!


----------



## FastPasser

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> No joke -- I'd love a measurement of the thing your leg/calf needs to fit in!! In fact, if this is causing issues, they should have that on their website.


Testing is about 1/3 completed, so it's very early in the testing phase. Maybe whatever is causing the problem can be modified so that the problem disappears altogether. If it can't be remedied, then some sort of message should be posted.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> No joke -- I'd love a measurement of the thing your leg/calf needs to fit in!! In fact, if this is causing issues, they should have that on their website.


It's not really causing issues. Some people don't fit. That's not an issue. It is going to disappoint some people,  but it isn't an issue.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BuckeyeBama said:


> It's not really causing issues. Some people don't fit. That's not an issue. It is going to disappoint some people,  but it isn't an issue.



Although perhaps something can be done to allow for more guests to make it (adjusting the restraint, having an alternative seat that fits more people/doesn't move as much, etc.) ...

OR at least really refine what causes people to not fit and being clear in posted warnings and that all CMs are on the same page in what to inform people


----------



## Firsttimer15

If you make the seat design to fit the unusually tall, big people everyone smaller is in danger to fall out. They take the average person and that is it. With this you'll get 90% to fit. If you make special seats that will lower capacity bc only every once in a while someone shows up to use it and hundreds of people could have ridden in that spot.


----------



## rileyz

Firsttimer15 said:


> If you make the seat design to fit the unusually tall, big people everyone smaller is in danger to fall out. They take the average person and that is it. With this you'll get 90% to fit. If you make special seats that will lower capacity bc only every once in a while someone shows up to use it and hundreds of people could have ridden in that spot.



Still, they built the thing from scratch so they could have planned for an accessible vehicle IMO.  A lot of people, older, disabled, tall, large calves etc. could use it.  I mean it's a ride that you basically stay stationary (with vehicle motion) and have a screen in front of you, yes?   Have one vehicle like the Simpsons for example.  And the the River Journey is also not accessible?  Eek, it will be interesting to watch reactions over the next few months.  I hope they can do better for Star Wars Land.


----------



## Cinderella94

rileyz said:


> Still, they built the thing from scratch so they could have planned for an accessible vehicle IMO.  A lot of people, older, disabled, tall, large calves etc. could use it.  I mean it's a ride that you basically stay stationary (with vehicle motion) and have a screen in front of you, yes?   Have one vehicle like the Simpsons for example.  And the the River Journey is also not accessible?  Eek, it will be interesting to watch reactions over the next few months.  I hope they can do better for Star Wars Land.


Forgive me, I've looked back a few pages and must have missed it or didn't look back far enough - what about the River Journey is inaccessible?


----------



## Firsttimer15

Does it really not move? If so why does it need all those restraints?


----------



## wilkeliza

Cinderella94 said:


> Forgive me, I've looked back a few pages and must have missed it or didn't look back far enough - what about the River Journey is inaccessible?



You must transfer from a wheelchair or ecv which does limit the attraction for some. Also depending on the step down and up from the boat transferring can be difficult for even those with children in wheelchairs.


----------



## rileyz

Firsttimer15 said:


> Does it really not move? If so why does it need all those restraints?



It moves but not from one spot.  So it has motion and effects but I don't think it moves from one spot.  I could be wrong, I think that's what it is though.  Anybody?  Lol thx


----------



## AngiTN

Firsttimer15 said:


> Does it really not move? If so why does it need all those restraints?





rileyz said:


> It moves but not from one spot.  So it has motion and effects but I don't think it moves from one spot.  I could be wrong, I think that's what it is though.  Anybody?  Lol thx


I asked the same exact question and those who have ridden it said they have no idea. No one can figure out thus far what cased the restraint system. It's not obvious from the very limited movement of the ride. We've tagged a ride engineer that posted a few days ago but so far no update


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## FastPasser

Saw one of these yesterday.


----------



## AngiTN

JuneChickie said:


> Maybe it doesn't move much at all. Maybe it just has wiggles and jiggles and
> vibrations of some sort. Noise too.
> All that said , they want the guests to feel like we're on the back of a
> giant bird and to do that we have to lean over , so they have to lock us in
> to keep us from falling off.  Otherwise , kids would fall off of them and
> who knows , theres always that one person that might try to stand up on the
> thing.
> So, they lock the guests so they can't do any monkey business.


The point is there are ways to secure guests in without the exact restraints they have now, which are more for a ride with lots of movement. At least that's how it appears. Not being ride engineers you have to assume there are things that folks can't tell. Curious minds want to know but it may be something we never get an answer to. And it may be something they change. Ride restraints have changed on rides from the time a ride debuted for tested till it opened for public use in the past. It could this time to. Time will tell


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser said:


> Saw one of these yesterday.


Creepy! I'm not sure I want to watch


----------



## AngiTN

When you say saw one you mean someone brought it to the park? Odd


----------



## FastPasser

AngiTN said:


> Creepy! I'm not sure I want to watch


You're not the first to think that, but it was really cute.

Yes, a woman was carrying it around Pandora as if it were a real baby, and it was so lifelike.


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser said:


> You're not the first to think that, but it was really cute.
> 
> Yes, a woman was carrying it around Pandora as if it were a real baby, and it was so lifelike.


Takes all kinds to make the world go around


----------



## FastPasser

AngiTN said:


> Takes all kinds to make the world go around


Based on the woman's demeanor, I have a sneaking suspicion that she may have been trolling for customers or advertising it. There was a lot of interest. 
If she shows up again this afternoon, then I may be right.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## wilkeliza

Yeah the baby alive things (or whatever they are called) is where I draw the line. Now the plushy baby Navii are adorable.


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## alex9179

AngiTN said:


> I asked the same exact question and those who have ridden it said they have no idea. No one can figure out thus far what cased the restraint system. It's not obvious from the very limited movement of the ride. We've tagged a ride engineer that posted a few days ago but so far no update



If I had to guess, it's that the effects can cause some equilibrium issues and they don't want someone to fall over (or faint) and end up with a body part under one of the moving parts of the ride.  Or, a rider starts to feel sick and wants to get off NOW which can cause injury.  Looks like one would be held in there pretty securely.


----------



## Cinderella94

alex9179 said:


> If I had to guess, it's that the effects can cause some equilibrium issues and they don't someone to fall over (or faint) and end up with a body part under one of the moving parts of the ride.  Or, a rider starts to feel sick and wants to get off NOW which can cause injury.  Looks like one would be held in there pretty securely.


I would agree with this. If I were Disney I wouldn't trust guests to stay put on anything like this.


----------



## mousefan73

AngiTN said:


> Creepy! I'm not sure I want to watch


Don't it is creepy and now I cannot unsee it.... Still can't figure out if these are real babies done up, or some rubbery, silicon thing....


----------



## alex9179

mousefan73 said:


> Don't it is creepy and now I cannot unsee it.... Still can't figure out if these are real babies done up, or some rubbery, silicon thing....



Have you seen those, very, lifelike dolls?  I watched a program about people who are outside of the norm in behavior and there's a cottage industry catering to those who treat the dolls just like they're real babies.  They bathe, dress, pretend feed, and take them out for stroller rides.  The Na'vi dolls are similar.
http://fusion.kinja.com/inside-the-world-of-grown-women-who-play-with-eerily-li-1793860842


----------



## mousefan73

alex9179 said:


> Have you seen those, very, lifelike dolls?  I watched a program about people who are outside of the norm in behavior and there's a cottage industry catering to those who treat the dolls just like they're real babies.  They bathe, dress, pretend feed, and take them out for stroller rides.  The Na'vi dolls are similar.
> http://fusion.kinja.com/inside-the-world-of-grown-women-who-play-with-eerily-li-1793860842


OMG... I watched a few seconds..what freaks me out is the reallike jiggling of the body parts.. rubbery, slippery.... ughh.. cannot unsee.


----------



## alex9179

mousefan73 said:


> OMG... I watched a few seconds..what freaks me out is the reallike jiggling of the body parts.. rubbery, slippery.... ughh.. cannot unsee.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Okay...because these little creepy babies aren't Disney products and because they appear to have normal-sized calves, totally  for the thread.  

Returning to on-topic posts, please.


----------



## rteetz

Firsttimer15 said:


> Does it really not move? If so why does it need all those restraints?


It moves however doesn't move off of the platform like Soarin moves out into the projection dome.


----------



## wilkeliza

alex9179 said:


> If I had to guess, it's that the effects can cause some equilibrium issues and they don't want someone to fall over (or faint) and end up with a body part under one of the moving parts of the ride.  Or, a rider starts to feel sick and wants to get off NOW which can cause injury.  Looks like one would be held in there pretty securely.





Cinderella94 said:


> I would agree with this. If I were Disney I wouldn't trust guests to stay put on anything like this.



Disney can't trust people to stay seated and inside Carousel of Progress they could never trust people to stay seated with moving seats.


----------



## AngiTN

wilkeliza said:


> Disney can't trust people to stay seated and inside Carousel of Progress they could never trust people to stay seated with moving seats.


I think the question is, is a 3 point restraint the ONLY way to keep someone seated? Not saying NO restraint at all


----------



## SueM in MN

wilkeliza said:


> You must transfer from a wheelchair or ecv which does limit the attraction for some. Also depending on the step down and up from the boat transferring can be difficult for even those with children in wheelchairs.


I have been told by someone in a position to know for sure that the boat in the Na'vi River experience is not wheelchair accessible, so does require a transfer, but there is a transfer device that was specifically made for the attraction.
Until someone rides it and uses it, I am not sure what it will be and how it will work.


alex9179 said:


> If I had to guess, it's that the effects can cause some equilibrium issues and they don't want someone to fall over (or faint) and end up with a body part under one of the moving parts of the ride.  Or, a rider starts to feel sick and wants to get off NOW which can cause injury.  Looks like one would be held in there pretty securely.


I think that is probably true.

I'm guessing it's also possible that some of the restraints either have some of the special effects in them or are needed to keep guests in contact with the part that has special effects. The same way that the restraints on Stitch's Great Escape at MK carry many of the special effects (and keep guests from getting up and trying to escape in the dark).

Spoiler alert.........










Some reports I've seen have said you can feel the banshee breathing and its muscles moving. Guests would need to be kept in specific spots for that to happen.


----------



## Spridell

I wonder if this will make Disney rethink all these restraints on FOP if the vehicle never actually rises or comes off the platform.

I also think all the restraints are more for ride experience than anything else.  You are on a Banchee so they want you strapped in to feel like you are on one.


----------



## shh

My biggest fear with stuff like this - any ride with the more extreme restraints - is when the ride has to stop for some reason or breaks down...I'm fine for a couple min that the ride takes. But don't even want to think about being pinned down and hardly able to move for any length of time.


----------



## AngiTN

Spridell said:


> I also think all the restraints are more for ride experience than anything else.  You are on a Banchee so they want you strapped in to feel like you are on one.


That may well be the case, at least in part. And if that is part of what is preventing some guests from riding I hope they'll re-look at it. Preventing some from riding for 100% safety reasons is one thing but for any other reason, a bit less acceptable.


----------



## mousefan73

Is the restaurant seating indoor??. Anotherwards with A/C ?!? I find lack if A/C QS at AKL an can Issue. Love harambee? Markets. But outdoor in Aug?  The pics are not clear if it's just a huge roof but open sides. Or enclosed


----------



## Capang

With all the what-ifs and technical problems/overheating surrounding FoP I think we will skip it. We have a FP for NRJ and that should leave us extra time to just explore Pandora. Maybe the crowds at the rest of AK won't be so big 
It would be a bonus if we do get on FoP, though. 
Is those of you Dis'ers going to previews report back on if the bioluminescence is working that would be great. I read that it was not up to par just yet.
Really excited to check out Pandora and thanks to @rteetz and all the others for keeping us informed and keeping this thread on topic! Great job!


----------



## rteetz

mousefan73 said:


> Is the restaurant seating indoor??. Anotherwards with A/C ?!? I find lack if A/C QS at AKL an can Issue. Love harambee? Markets. But outdoor in Aug?  The pics are not clear if it's just a huge roof but open sides. Or enclosed


Indoor and outdoor.


----------



## IrishNYC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Love it!!!*      Yes... tall boots, really skinny jeans... nope... not my friends.  Fingers crossed for the giant feet/calves crowd... who knew there really WAS one!!



I'll be over here in the giant calves hall of fame. Even when I was a skinny little thing, I had ginormous calves. Thanks, Dad! And they're solid, so there's no give, no squishing, no leeway at all. I'm also short, and now pooh sized. I'm spectacular! 



PandoraPreview said:


> Why do you think this is a "bash" of Pandora?  This was my opinion of the land, which I stated in the very beginning.  My opinion does not have to be "considerate" of anyone in this regard.  I hope that some may find my post useful.  I wish I had gotten the chance to read a post just like it before I went, so that I could set my expectations lower.



I took it as a bash because you seemed to be looking for things to be terrible. Looking at the floor and ceiling? Well, of course you can see it if you're looking for it. Of course you can see the vehicles next to you if you turn your head. But, you're supposed to be looking at the screen ahead of you, not all around for faults.


----------



## rastuso

SueM in MN said:


> I'm guessing it's also possible that some of the restraints either have some of the special effects in them or are needed to keep guests in contact with the part that has special effects. The same way that the restraints on Stitch's Great Escape at MK carry many of the special effects (and keep guests from getting up and trying to escape in the dark).



I'm guessing that it is because the seats are right on the edge of a cliff essentially.  I have to wonder if the seats are supposed to do more.  I simply can't believe this is really just Soarin' 0.75 with a different riding position for a lame effect to be able to happen a few times.  The leg restraints make NO sense for a ride with such minor movement.  I've got to believe these seats are supposed to raise up some and then move more.  Not sure if anyone posted the patent for the ride, or who has the patent.  It's not Disney I'm sure.

Everything I've seen/read really makes Pandora pretty much a whiff.  Even sounds like their second attempt at a signature drink is just as bad as the first.  Joe Rhode may LOVE how cool it looks, and how amazing his little ******* plant is at night.  But "beautiful" doesn't cut it in 2017.  Neither of these rides seems to provide any real thrills at all.  And I argue they are a C and a D ticket.  PLUS, they use screens.  You know, what Universal is always looked down upon for using.  It seems FoP is very much a Kong level ride without the thrills.

My desire to run down for WDW's first BIG money land in decades is pretty much gone.  And it was quite high.

And with Star Wars known to be what seems to be a Space 0.75 ride, and then another dark ride that may be mostly screen based too.... I've got a bad feeling about this.

J


----------



## FastPasser

JuneChickie said:


> Maybe it doesn't move much at all.


Actually it does move quite a bit.


JuneChickie said:


> Maybe it just has wiggles and jiggles and vibrations of some sort.


It's much more than wiggles and jiggles.


JuneChickie said:


> they have to lock us in to keep us from falling off.  Otherwise , kids would fall off of them and
> who knows , theres always that one person that might try to stand up on the thing.


Exactly right.


----------



## FastPasser

Spridell said:


> I wonder if this will make Disney rethink all these restraints on FOP if the vehicle never actually rises or comes off the platform.


The main focus at this time is to get it operating to it's full potential.


----------



## FastPasser

IrishNYC said:


> I'll be over here in the giant calves hall of fame. I'm also short, and now pooh sized.


I think you'll be fine.


----------



## BigRed98

rastuso said:


> I'm guessing that it is because the seats are right on the edge of a cliff essentially.  I have to wonder if the seats are supposed to do more.  I simply can't believe this is really just Soarin' 0.75 with a different riding position for a lame effect to be able to happen a few times.  The leg restraints make NO sense for a ride with such minor movement.  I've got to believe these seats are supposed to raise up some and then move more.  Not sure if anyone posted the patent for the ride, or who has the patent.  It's not Disney I'm sure.
> 
> Everything I've seen/read really makes Pandora pretty much a whiff.  Even sounds like their second attempt at a signature drink is just as bad as the first.  Joe Rhode may LOVE how cool it looks, and how amazing his little ******* plant is at night.  But "beautiful" doesn't cut it in 2017.  Neither of these rides seems to provide any real thrills at all.  And I argue they are a C and a D ticket.  PLUS, they use screens.  You know, what Universal is always looked down upon for using.  It seems FoP is very much a Kong level ride without the thrills.
> 
> My desire to run down for WDW's first BIG money land in decades is pretty much gone.  And it was quite high.
> 
> And with Star Wars known to be what seems to be a Space 0.75 ride, and then another dark ride that may be mostly screen based too.... I've got a bad feeling about this.
> 
> J



I appreciate ur post but u can't say pandora is a whiff if u didn't experience it for ur self. This land isn't all about thrills, it's about being immersed in a specific land where u can't visit anywhere else. So far majority seems to be giving it high praise.


----------



## rastuso

BigRed98 said:


> I appreciate ur post but u can't say pandora is a whiff if u didn't experience it for ur self. This land isn't all about thrills, it's about being immersed in a specific land where u can't visit anywhere else. So far majority seems to be giving it high praise.



Majority of those visited so far who are:  Those with media credentials that would say The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh is better than anything Universal has done to keep those credentials, CMs who many would agree with the former statement, and others that are obviously HUGE Disney fans, and Season Pass Holders who spend thousands a year for their family to go to Disney, so again, a biased group.

The thing they all have in common is that A:  None of them stood in any real lines for the rides,  B: None of them really spent any money to go to Pandora specifically, and C: Had Pandora to enjoy in a fairly small crowd.

Random guests paying $80 a day on average who may wait multiple hours for Flight of Passage just MAY not share that optimism and wonder.

The silence around Flight of Passage first made me think it was heavily embargoed.  Now, I think it was many people biting their tongues  

A month ago everyone was piling on how horrible Jimmy Fallon is because it's just another screen ride with very little motion.  BUt, WHOA!  Flight of Passage is phenomenal.  

Nope, I don't buy it.

J


----------



## Raetz

My thoughts

I was lucky to go on Tuesday as a guest of a cast member. I was excited, but was not expecting it to live up to the hype.

It looks 10x better in person than it does in pic/vid. It was like walking in a giant sculpture. It was just as amazing as visiting National parks like Yosemite, Glacier, Zion etc. This is something I honesty was not expecting. Waking in the valley was just jaw dropping. Some of the plants are obviously fake, but they did an amazing job mixing the real with the fake.

Flight of passage was just wow! First off I am not a fan of screen based rides and prone to motion sickness..... there was not a hint of it for me and a everyone else in my party. One person suggested this may be do to the refreshing wind in your face I am pooh sized and at my current size I cant ride Forbidden journey. I had no problem riding FOP. I carry most my weight in my torso. The ride is smooth and exhilarating. The reason you are restrained is the whole platform moves and I think the seats are stationary on the platform. To me it feels like downhill skiing in knee deep powder. The wind in your face feels natural and really enhances the experience.

Rode the river Journey twice....really enjoyed it. The second time was much better because I just soaked it in a turned off the analytical part of my brain. The animatronic was Wow! 

Hope they get all the bugs out of the FOP or Disney is going to have a PR nightmare.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rastuso said:


> Majority of those visited so far who are:  Those with media credentials that would say The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh is better than anything Universal has done to keep those credentials, CMs who many would agree with the former statement, and others that are obviously HUGE Disney fans, and Season Pass Holders who spend thousands a year for their family to go to Disney, so again, a biased group.
> 
> The thing they all have in common is that A:  None of them stood in any real lines for the rides,  B: None of them really spent any money to go to Pandora specifically, and C: Had Pandora to enjoy in a fairly small crowd.
> 
> Random guests paying $80 a day on average who may wait multiple hours for Flight of Passage just MAY not share that optimism and wonder.
> 
> The silence around Flight of Passage first made me think it was heavily embargoed.  Now, I think it was many people biting their tongues
> 
> A month ago everyone was piling on how horrible Jimmy Fallon is because it's just another screen ride with very little motion.  BUt, WHOA!  Flight of Passage is phenomenal.
> 
> Nope, I don't buy it.
> 
> J



I think you have some valid points - particularly around crowd levels.  Will the rides seem *as* good if you have waited hours to ride them?  Also, just the land itself, will it look as immersive and impressive if you are standing shoulder to shoulder with people and not really able to take in the scene really

I also get what you are saying about the media and being Disney fans - I will say though that there are people like Craig from the DIS who, while a big Disney fan - he is also a huge Universal fan and has been quite critical of Disney of late and views Universal as going beyond Disney in immersiveness, etc. ... so when I see how positive he is about it and how he said Universal needs to take notices, etc. - that carries a lot of weight with me


----------



## Disneylover99

shh said:


> My biggest fear with stuff like this - any ride with the more extreme restraints - is when the ride has to stop for some reason or breaks down...I'm fine for a couple min that the ride takes. But don't even want to think about being pinned down and hardly able to move for any length of time.



Yep. Me too. When I realized you're locked into place at 3 points  I recognize, this is not the ride for me. I'll happily send my family riding while I look around.


----------



## Rachel95x

Raetz said:


> My thoughts
> 
> I was lucky to go on Tuesday as a guest of a cast member. I was excited, but was not expecting it to live up to the hype.
> 
> It looks 10x better in person than it does in pic/vid. It was like walking in a giant sculpture. It was just as amazing as visiting National parks like Yosemite, Glacier, Zion etc. This is something I honesty was not expecting. Waking in the valley was just jaw dropping. Some of the plants are obviously fake, but they did an amazing job mixing the real with the fake.
> 
> Flight of passage was just wow! First off I am not a fan of screen based rides and prone to motion sickness..... there was not a hint of it for me and a everyone else in my party. One person suggested this may be do to the refreshing wind in your face I am pooh sized and at my current size I cant ride Forbidden journey. I had no problem riding FOP. I carry most my weight in my torso. The ride is smooth and exhilarating. The reason you are restrained is the whole platform moves and I think the seats are stationary on the platform. To me it feels like downhill skiing in knee deep powder. The wind in your face feels natural and really enhances the experience.
> 
> Rode the river Journey twice....really enjoyed it. The second time was much better because I just soaked it in a turned off the analytical part of my brain. The animatronic was Wow!
> 
> Hope they get all the bugs out of the FOP or Disney is going to have a PR nightmare.



This is reassuring to hear! FJ is the only ride I could not ride at universal and never had any trouble at Disney. Just wondering where abouts on the leg do the leg restraints make contact with you?


----------



## FastPasser

Raetz said:


> It looks 10x better in person than it does in pic/vid.
> It was like walking in a giant sculpture. It was just as amazing as visiting National parks like Yosemite, Glacier, Zion etc.
> This is something I honesty was not expecting.
> Waking in the valley was just jaw dropping.
> Some of the plants are obviously fake, but they did an amazing job mixing the real with the fake.
> Flight of passage was just wow!
> The ride is smooth and exhilarating.
> Rode the river Journey twice....really enjoyed it.
> The animatronic was Wow!


All great comments and because you pretty much said what I would have, I'm off the hook from having to do a review.



Disneylover99 said:


> When I realized you're locked into place at 3 points I recognize, this is not the ride for me.


I think once you try the test seat, you'll change your mind. While it is three points, you're free to move from the waist up. To me, it doesn't really feel like your locked in. 



shh said:


> My biggest fear with stuff like this - any ride with the more extreme restraints - is when the ride has to stop for some reason or breaks down...I'm fine for a couple min that the ride takes. But don't even want to think about being pinned down and hardly able to move for any length of time.


That actually happened to me on FoP, it stopped after about 60 seconds into the ride. There was about a ten minute hold. We were tilted in the maximum downward position and it wasn't uncomfortable. You could just let go of the handlebars and sit up straight. I have to think that if they know that it's going to be down for an extend time, they can release the restraints so that you can leave.


----------



## Disneylover99

FastPasser said:


> I think once you try the test seat, you'll change your mind. While it is three points, you're free to move from the waist up. To me, it doesn't really feel like your locked in.



Thanks. I will try the test seat, but man, I have issues. Maybe if I don't look down at the restraints I might be okay. I'm just an average height/weight woman. I'm assuming the restraints won't feel tight?


----------



## yulilin3

Disneylover99 said:


> Thanks. I will try the test seat, but man, I have issues. Maybe if I don't look down at the restraints I might be okay. I'm just an average height/weight woman. I'm assuming the restraints won't feel tight?


I'm short and over weight and I had wiggle room,  i didn't feel restrained at all


----------



## Disneylover99

yulilin3 said:


> I'm short and over weight and I had wiggle room,  i didn't feel restrained at all


Great! Thanks for the report! I'm going to try to try it.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Has anyone done a POV video of FOP yet??


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BuckeyeBama said:


> It's not really causing issues. Some people don't fit. That's not an issue. It is going to disappoint some people,  but it isn't an issue.


As I've already said in this thread, not everyone will fit every ride.  This one seems to have some ODD proportion issues so far.  Perhaps not widespread (as far as we can tell right now), but ODD.  *Who is thinking shin length, shoe size and calf width when they think about fitting in a typical ride??*  I'm looking forward to more info on it, and if they do have odd issues like this, they need to clearly post it on the website and post at the ride itself.  Period.



AngiTN said:


> I think the question is, is a 3 point restraint the ONLY way to keep someone seated? Not saying NO restraint at all


Same thought here.



shh said:


> My biggest fear with stuff like this - any ride with the more extreme restraints - is when the ride has to stop for some reason or breaks down...I'm fine for a couple min that the ride takes. But don't even want to think about being pinned down and hardly able to move for any length of time.


I thought about this as well.  I can't imagine that having 3 separate restrings that have to come into place is not going to cause more issues that a typical ride with one restraint...


----------



## yulilin3

ErinsMommy said:


> Has anyone done a POV video of FOP yet??


video is not allowed inside FoP


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> I wonder if this will make Disney rethink all these restraints on FOP if the vehicle never actually rises or comes off the platform.
> 
> I also think all the restraints are more for ride experience than anything else.  You are on a Banchee so they want you strapped in to feel like you are on one.


the restraints behind your legs is so that you cannot get up, as you can see the back restraint will not prevent you from getting up if you wanted to


----------



## ErinsMommy

yulilin3 said:


> video is not allowed inside FoP



I see YouTube has some up to the point of the actual ride.


----------



## yulilin3

ErinsMommy said:


> I see YouTube has some up to the point of the actual ride.


yes, you are told right after the second pre show video that no recording or photographing is allowed


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> yes, you are told right after the second pre show video that no recording or photographing is allowed


But you know that someone is going to attempt it. It would be an unwise and possibly dangerous thing to do.


----------



## CAS239

Won't be on FOP until the 19th...but regarding the 3 point "restraints". I imagine you have the back one for mainly support and something to lean onto if you need to. Maybe the ride goes up and you lean back? I'm avoiding ride videos so I haven't watched anything.

Then regarding the leg restraints..I imagine they have them due to the leaning. Do they only touch the back of your legs, or do they come around your leg more than what that thermal looking picture shows? If they come around more, I imagine it's to help hold people on the banshee. If it leans like that of a arcade motorcycle, then a lot of people's first reactions are to put their feet down from falling. Leg restraints would prevent feet from trying to go down to stabilize themselves and added support on legs would mean people aren't using upper body strength to stay on the seat.

So to me, it seems like the 3 point restraints make perfect sense for what this ride is...unless I'm completely wrong about the ride lol. However I'm sure the imagineers know way more than what I do, but I don't get why the leg restraints don't just stop once they feel your leg, similar to the stitch ride. Maybe it's a safety issue though...technology malfunction and now instead of stopping once it senses someone's legs, it keeps going and then you have an injury. 

I'm sure the issue isn't as big as some are thinking though. I'm looking forward to trying it out when I go in shortly


----------



## yulilin3

CAS239 said:


> Won't be on FOP until the 19th...but regarding the 3 point "restraints". I imagine you have the back one for mainly support and something to lean onto if you need to. Maybe the ride goes up and you lean back? I'm avoiding ride videos so I haven't watched anything.
> 
> Then regarding the leg restraints..I imagine they have them due to the leaning. Do they only touch the back of your legs, or do they come around your leg more than what that thermal looking picture shows? If they come around more, I imagine it's to help hold people on the banshee. If it leans like that of a arcade motorcycle, then a lot of people's first reactions are to put their feet down from falling. Leg restraints would prevent feet from trying to go down to stabilize themselves and added support on legs would mean people aren't using upper body strength to stay on the seat.
> 
> So to me, it seems like the 3 point restraints make perfect sense for what this ride is...unless I'm completely wrong about the ride lol. However I'm sure the imagineers know way more than what I do, but I don't get why the leg restraints don't just stop once they feel your leg, similar to the stitch ride. Maybe it's a safety issue though...technology malfunction and now instead of stopping once it senses someone's legs, it keeps going and then you have an injury.
> 
> I'm sure the issue isn't as big as some are thinking though. I'm looking forward to trying it out when I go in shortly


Touching on a couple of your comments:
The back one is for support, just so you don't lean all the way back. This is kind of like the Tron vehicles but you don't have to lean forward so much, actually for me, I was able to sit upright and be fine. You have full range of motion with your hands and arms so holding on to the handlebars is not necessary but it creates the sense that you are holding on to the banshees reins.
The leg restraint is a paddle shape, just like in the picture. your feet are on the ground or you are on tiptoes if you have longer legs, your feet never touch the restraint, the paddle sits higher than your foot.
I think that the leg restraint has to go far enough to have your leg inside the bottom "box" of the vehicle so you cannot get up


----------



## giant4203

AngiTN said:


> Just had a thought in this regard, didn't we have a ride engineer post here a few pages back? Am I the only one that recalls reading something from someone who mentioned being a ride engineer? Wonder if they'd have any insight? I am awful at searching or I'd try to find it



Yeah unfortunately with this ride vehicle configuration the 3 point restraint is needed. The ride is very dynamic. For the record, I'm not a fan of these ride vehicles


----------



## hiroMYhero

giant4203 said:


> Yeah unfortunately with this ride vehicle configuration the 3 point restraint is needed. The ride is very dynamic. For the record, I'm not a fan of these ride vehicles


Any rider tips other than those with longer legs keeping their foot in a tip-toe position?


----------



## FastPasser

CAS239 said:


> regarding the leg restraints..I imagine they have them due to the leaning.


As the leg paddles will not contact the calves of many riders during the ride, in effect they are for containment rather than support. During the tilting motion and because the riders lower leg from the knees down are completely encapsulated and supported by the structure, you're not going anywhere during any side tilting.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FastPasser said:


> But you know that someone is going to attempt it. It would be an unwise and possibly dangerous thing to do.



Doesnt google or someone make cameras in glasses? Not that I'm encouraging anyone to do this or break Disneys rules but someone is likely to.


----------



## AngiTN

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think you have some valid points - particularly around crowd levels.  *Will the rides seem *as* good if you have waited hours to ride them?*  Also, just the land itself, will it look as immersive and impressive if you are standing shoulder to shoulder with people and not really able to take in the scene really
> 
> I also get what you are saying about the media and being Disney fans - I will say though that there are people like Craig from the DIS who, while a big Disney fan - he is also a huge Universal fan and has been quite critical of Disney of late and views Universal as going beyond Disney in immersiveness, etc. ... so when I see how positive he is about it and how he said Universal needs to take notices, etc. - that carries a lot of weight with me


As to the bold, I don't think there is a ride in all of Disney (or Universal for that matter) that is worth waiting hours for.


----------



## giant4203

hiroMYhero said:


> Any rider tips other than those with longer legs keeping their foot in a tip-toe position?



Sit as far forward on your chair as possible to get the back restraint where it needs to be...if you're a shorter/average size person, calf size will be a factor. If you're taller and have to sit with your feet in the tip toe position, it'll be inner lower thigh and upper calf dimensions. If you or anyone else you know doesn't fit, I'd recommend taking to guest services... if they  receive enough comments maybe they'll go about putting in larger seats for larger riders


----------



## FastPasser

ErinsMommy said:


> Doesnt google or someone make cameras in glasses? Not that I'm encouraging anyone to do this or break Disneys rules but someone is likely to.


I was referring to Smartphones and regular video cameras, but a video will come out at some point.


----------



## ErinsMommy

yulilin3 said:


> the restraints behind your legs is so that you cannot get up, as you can see the back restraint will not prevent you from getting up if you wanted to



Does the restraint close and go around your whole leg?  If it's just the back part of your leg not sure I'm following how some can't fit it?


----------



## AngiTN

ErinsMommy said:


> Does the restraint close and go around your whole leg?  If it's just the back part of your leg not sure I'm following how some can't fit it?


It closes in behind your leg and has to reach a certain point to lock in. If the calf/leg is too large, it can't lock


----------



## hiroMYhero

giant4203 said:


> Sit as far forward on your chair as possible to get the back restraint where it needs to be...if you're a shorter/average size person, calf size will be a factor. If you're taller and have to sit with your feet in the tip toe position, it'll be inner lower thigh and upper calf dimensions. If you or anyone else you know doesn't fit, I'd recommend taking to guest services... if they  receive enough comments maybe they'll go about putting in larger seats for larger riders


Thank you very much for these very specific "seating tips!" Much appreciated!!

@rteetz will be sure to add this to the first post.


----------



## FrancoFun

FastPasser said:


> That actually happened to me on FoP, it stopped after about 60 seconds into the ride. There was about a ten minute hold. We were tilted in the maximum downward position and it wasn't uncomfortable. You could just let go of the handlebars and sit up straight. I have to think that if they know that it's going to be down for an extend time, they can release the restraints so that you can leave.



Because I am someone who tends to get very nervous on rides (had a panic attack on Escape from Gringotts, survived SpiderMan, really enjoy Soarin' and Star Tours), how tilted is "maximum downward position," would you say? I desperately want to try the ride in June, but I'm terrified I'll hate it.


----------



## CAS239

ErinsMommy said:


> Doesnt google or someone make cameras in glasses? Not that I'm encouraging anyone to do this or break Disneys rules but someone is likely to.



Yes. Snapchat also has glasses that record hands free.


----------



## ErinsMommy

AngiTN said:


> It closes in behind your leg and has to reach a certain point to lock in. If the calf/leg is too large, it can't lock



Ah so it's pushing your leg forward to a certain click point?


----------



## AngiTN

ErinsMommy said:


> Ah so it's pushing your leg forward to a certain click point?


Yes, that's they way it's been described


----------



## FastPasser

FrancoFun said:


> how tilted is "maximum downward position"


It depends if you're asking what it actually is or what your brain thinks it is during the ride? The actual tilt is not that bad, but due to the video, wind, etc, it feels extreme. It's very exciting.


----------



## FrancoFun

FastPasser said:


> It depends if you're asking what it actually is or what your brain thinks it is during the ride? The actual tilt is not that bad, but due to the video, wind, etc, it feels extreme. It's very exciting.



I was wondering about actual tilt. Because I can close my eyes if what is happening on the screen gets too intense. I cannot, however, handle being tilted far forward or back without panic (I will not ride Forbidden Journey).


----------



## yulilin3

FrancoFun said:


> I was wondering about actual tilt. Because I can close my eyes if what is happening on the screen gets too intense. I cannot, however, handle being tilted far forward or back without panic (I will not ride Forbidden Journey).


I didn't find the ride intense in any sense, it was more thrilling flight than scary diving. The vehicle does not tilt that much in any direction, the sensation is created by the screen and effects like @FastPasser said.


----------



## Lothlórien

FrancoFun said:


> I was wondering about actual tilt. Because I can close my eyes if what is happening on the screen gets too intense. I cannot, however, handle being tilted far forward or back without panic (I will not ride Forbidden Journey).



The ride experience will definitely vary from person to person.  It is too intense for me.  Feeling like I am going to fall off the Banshee is not my cup of tea. 
The tilt is minimal.  Closing your eyes is very effective.  

(to put it into perspective, I love Mickey's Philharmagic and of course I do not close my eyes, but the ride through Agrabah gets my tummy every time...even after hundreds of viewings.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Watching the movie avatar to get a feeling for the world again...it's really not at all bad as some people made it seem to be.

It actually makes me more excited.


----------



## HydroGuy

CampbellzSoup said:


> Watching the movie avatar to get a feeling for the world again...it's really not at all bad as some people made it seem to be.
> 
> It actually makes me more excited.


You are saying that (arguably) the top selling movie of all time is "not at all bad"? Glad you and many millions of others agree!


----------



## Sarahboo

CampbellzSoup said:


> Watching the movie avatar to get a feeling for the world again...it's really not at all bad as some people made it seem to be.
> 
> It actually makes me more excited.



We watched it this weekend with the kids because they had never seen it.  I only saw it once when it was in theaters.  I remember thinking it was beautiful but the story was somewhat underwhelming and formulaic.  I do remember really enjoying it because the visuals made up for the story.

You know what?  I really enjoyed it.  I'm super happy we watched it again and everyone in our family loved it.  It helped me get more excited for what we might see when we go in September!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Disney can't make rides that everyone can ride. It's impossible with all of the different body types (and brain types)


----------



## Monkida

Posted in Dining as well, but the Satu'li Canteen now has a breakfast menu posted with breakfast pods, alcohol soaked raisin topped steel oatmeal, and a Bloody Mary .

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/animal-kingdom/satuli-canteen/menus/breakfast/


----------



## JennLTX

Monkida said:


> Posted in Dining as well, but the Satu'li Canteen now has a breakfast menu posted with breakfast pods, alcohol soaked raisin topped steel oatmeal, and a Bloody Mary .
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/animal-kingdom/satuli-canteen/menus/breakfast/


That Steak and Eggs entree sounds REALLY good.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I'm glad I'm not the only one to revisit the movie...if anyone also can before your trip just give it a watch...it may not be the best movie created by the world and atmosphere are second to none.

I really want to try the food and margarita!!!!!  

November is gonna be a long time away but hopefully you guys by then will have full impressions


----------



## HydroGuy

CampbellzSoup said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one to revisit the movie...if anyone also can before your trip just give it a watch...it may not be the best movie created by the world and atmosphere are second to none.
> 
> I really want to try the food and margarita!!!!!
> 
> November is gonna be a long time away but hopefully you guys by then will have full impressions



Yah, I gave you a hard time a few posts ago. I watched it a few weeks ago myself for the first time since it came out and noted my thoughts in an earlier post in this thread FWIW. I just remember saying over and over "wow, I forgot how good Avatar is"!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

HydroGuy said:


> Yah, I gave you a hard time a few posts ago. I watched it a few weeks ago myself for the first time since it came out and noted my thoughts in an earlier post in this thread FWIW. I just remember saying over and over "wow, I forgot how good Avatar is"!



Yeah I saw you rubbing me the wrong way but my post meant to convey the same message as you - here's to one of those weird margaritas brother!


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> Thank you very much for these very specific "seating tips!" Much appreciated!!
> 
> @rteetz will be sure to add this to the first post.


I have added it!


----------



## JennLTX

CampbellzSoup said:


> Yeah I saw you rubbing me the wrong way but my post meant to convey the same message as you - here's to one of those weird margaritas brother!


 It's beautiful how Disney can bring people together...  

Well, Disney and a shared love of margaritas.


----------



## rastuso

ErinsMommy said:


> Doesnt google or someone make cameras in glasses? Not that I'm encouraging anyone to do this or break Disneys rules but someone is likely to.



Well one infamous YouTube/website overlord got Mako POV that way. But he values his Disney media credentials too much to risk them.


----------



## rteetz

CAS239 said:


> Yes. Snapchat also has glasses that record hands free.


Don't forget though that this ride is 3D so filming with glasses won't necessarily make a great video in the first place.


----------



## CAS239

rastuso said:


> Well one infamous YouTube/website overlord got Mako POV that way. But he values his Disney media credentials too much to risk them.



Mako is a great coaster. I imagine this ride is a lot more strict though since they tell you no filming or photos. I don't recall anything on Mako and you could easily pull a phone out your pocket to record.


----------



## rastuso

CAS239 said:


> Mako is a great coaster. I imagine this ride is a lot more strict though since they tell you no filming or photos. I don't recall anything on Mako and you could easily pull a phone out your pocket to record.



After he did it (hours after), they put up a no glasses/camera sign.  But that was soft opening day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JennLTX said:


> It's beautiful how Disney can bring people together...
> 
> Well, Disney and a shared love of margaritas.



Ah, booze - the cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Don't forget though that this ride is 3D so filming with glasses won't necessarily make a great video in the first place.


Yeah, a video of a ride that needs the effects of the seat with wind, etc will be useless. Not to mention, videos of videos are always poor. It would really be a pointless effort to video it all in all


----------



## rastuso

There are tons of Soarin' and Simpsons videos on YouTube


----------



## rteetz

rastuso said:


> There are tons of Soarin' and Simpsons videos on YouTube


Soarin isn't 3D and doesn't have the type of restraint this does.


----------



## WiWe

I have a question or really trying to understand.  The ride is being compared to rides at Universal ( I have not been ) so cant get a handle on that.  I have also read ppl saying the movements are smooth.  So is FoP smooth or jerky ?   I consider Star Tours, Buzz , Toy Story, Frozen jerky.   Just wanting to somewhat learn comparisons to know if my Mom can ride.  Thanks


----------



## disneybree

WiWe said:


> I have a question or really trying to understand.  The ride is being compared to rides at Universal ( I have not been ) so cant get a handle on that.  I have also read ppl saying the movements are smooth.  So is FoP smooth or jerky ?   I consider Star Tours, Buzz , Toy Story, Frozen jerky.   Just wanting to somewhat learn comparisons to know if my Mom can ride.  Thanks


Same here!! I don't know if the ride is really shaky or can hurt the abdomen (she has completely recovered from a past surgery)... Hoping it's really smooth and especially NOT shaky at all.


----------



## rteetz

WiWe said:


> I have a question or really trying to understand.  The ride is being compared to rides at Universal ( I have not been ) so cant get a handle on that.  I have also read ppl saying the movements are smooth.  So is FoP smooth or jerky ?   I consider Star Tours, Buzz , Toy Story, Frozen jerky.   Just wanting to somewhat learn comparisons to know if my Mom can ride.  Thanks


Those rides you mentioned are all very different. I'm also confused as to how a boat ride could be considered jerky? I think the best comparison is Soarin but even then it's not a great comparison. My guess is if you consider star tours not good then this won't be good for you.


----------



## hiroMYhero

WiWe said:


> I have a question or really trying to understand.  The ride is being compared to rides at Universal ( I have not been ) so cant get a handle on that.  I have also read ppl saying the movements are smooth.  So is FoP smooth or jerky ?   I consider Star Tours, Buzz , Toy Story, Frozen jerky.   Just wanting to somewhat learn comparisons to know if my Mom can ride.  Thanks


Will your Mother be able to swing her leg over the motorcycle-like seat?

The ride movements have been described as smooth with wiggles and vibrations. It's the combo of the visuals of the video and the tilting of the seat platform that gives the sensation of more movement.

If you run a Search using the Search function, search for yulilin3 and check "this thread." You'll see all of her posts with her review. Searching for FastPasser will also bring up his posts where he describes the movements.


----------



## rteetz

Cinderella94 said:


> Are you both talking about the same ride? To me it looks like WiWe is talking about FOP while rteetz is referring to NRJ.  I could be wrong as I am a little confused


I'm talking about FoP. The poster considered frozen as jerky which is a boat ride. That's why I was confused. I don't get why you can compare a boat ride to a non boat ride.


----------



## Cinderella94

rteetz said:


> I'm talking about FoP. The poster considered frozen as jerky which is a boat ride. That's why I was confused. I don't get why you can compare a boat ride to a non boat ride.


I see now  when you said "boat ride" that made me think NRJ - when I read the PP post more closely I realized you must have meant Frozen.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> I'm talking about FoP. The poster considered frozen as jerky which is a boat ride. That's why I was confused. I don't get why you can compare a boat ride to a non boat ride.



Frozen does have many movements that someone could consider jerky. When it goes backwords the boat has a tendency to move about before locking into the final drop. I find the 2 times the boat changes directions can be mixed on roughness. However it is nothing compaired to the others so if Frozen is a no go I'd be hesitant to suggest anything with movement.


----------



## WiWe

I said that about Frozen for at least when we were on it, it kept hitting the sides when going backwards so when it hit would cause you jolt.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> Frozen does have many movements that someone could consider jerky. When it goes backwords the boat has a tendency to move about before locking into the final drop. I find the 2 times the boat changes directions can be mixed on roughness. However it is nothing compaired to the others so if Frozen is a no go I'd be hesitant to suggest anything with movement.


I think I was just more caught off guard because boat ride movements are much different than a simulator attraction. Frozen should be compared to NRJ not FoP.


----------



## Cinderella94

Has anyone heard if the Sat'uli Canteen will be open during the 11 PM - 1 AM EMH running from opening day until July 4?


----------



## FrancoFun

Lothlórien said:


> The ride experience will definitely vary from person to person.  It is too intense for me.  Feeling like I am going to fall off the Banshee is not my cup of tea.
> The tilt is minimal.  Closing your eyes is very effective.
> 
> (to put it into perspective, I love Mickey's Philharmagic and of course I do not close my eyes, but the ride through Agrabah gets my tummy every time...even after hundreds of viewings.



Thank you. If closing your eyes is effective, it makes me think I could give it a go. Whether I'll be able to with tiered rides and one day at AK, I don't know. But I won't completely write it off as I thought I might. 

Do you ride Soarin'?


----------



## WiWe

I apologize.  Im just trying to figure out how some are saying smooth and others saying star tours and trying to figure it out.


----------



## twebber55

Cinderella94 said:


> Has anyone heard if the Sat'uli Canteen will be open during the 11 PM - 1 AM EMH running from opening day until July 4?


i would bet anything it will be open
they want  to make money


----------



## Lothlórien

FrancoFun said:


> Thank you. If closing your eyes is effective, it makes me think I could give it a go. Whether I'll be able to with tiered rides and one day at AK, I don't know. But I won't completely write it off as I thought I might.
> 
> Do you ride Soarin'?




I do indeed ride Soarin'.  Many, many times.   
I preferred the original.  I sometimes close my eyes in the new one (once or twice for a reality check), but I like it.


----------



## Lothlórien

WiWe said:


> I apologize.  Im just trying to figure out how some are saying smooth and others saying star tours and trying to figure it out.



I think the difference in answers is simple..... The ride experience is different from person to person.  In the same way some feel Space Mountain and Dinosaur are too rough and others have no issues, this is no different.


----------



## WiWe

Thank You everyone.  I think what our plan of attack is going to be is split our party up on fp the first group ride and if its a go then our mom can ride with the second group, if not she can enjoy the scenery.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

For those who have attended a preview, did you have time to ride both rides? Should I plan to ride one before the other when I attend the AP preview next week?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

FrancoFun said:


> Thank you. If closing your eyes is effective, it makes me think I could give it a go. Whether I'll be able to with tiered rides and one day at AK, I don't know. But I won't completely write it off as I thought I might.
> 
> Do you ride Soarin'?


I suffer from motion sickness and I can ride Soarin. Sometimes I have to concentrate on a specific item, say, a bolt in the ride or a strap, etc, but for the better part I was able to ride with no problem.I also ride Spiderman with no ill effects, though I do admit closing my eyes while the car is doing the spiraling/falling effect. Last trip I used ginger gum and sea bands and rode things I haven't ridden in years. Dramamine does not do it for me but ginger does. I can ride ToT, SM and things like that, but not RnR, 7DMT, Star Tours, to give you an idea.


----------



## hiroMYhero

BuckeyeBama said:


> For those who have attended a preview, did you have time to ride both rides? Should I plan to ride one before the other when I attend the AP preview next week?


FoP was down for two of the scheduled CM sessions on Friday. CMs weren't told they could wait beyond their session-time to wait for the ride.

The original emails that were sent to CMs noted they were selected to enjoy Pandora and its merchandise and food venues. The emails didn't mention FoP nor NRJ.

So, if FoP is running when you enter your session, head there first.


----------



## yulilin3

BuckeyeBama said:


> For those who have attended a preview, did you have time to ride both rides? Should I plan to ride one before the other when I attend the AP preview next week?


When i went,  even though I had to wait and hour and 15 to ride FoP, NRJ was a walk on,  so yes you can. 
Like I said they did not kick anyone out after the preview 12-2 slot and I had lunch,  checked out the gift shop and streamed and left around 4


----------



## rastuso

WiWe said:


> I apologize.  Im just trying to figure out how some are saying smooth and others saying star tours and trying to figure it out.



Just like those saying it is amazing, and those saying it's nothing special.


----------



## FrancoFun

Mambo Junkie said:


> I suffer from motion sickness and I can ride Soarin. Sometimes I have to concentrate on a specific item, say, a bolt in the ride or a strap, etc, but for the better part I was able to ride with no problem.I also ride Spiderman with no ill effects, though I do admit closing my eyes while the car is doing the spiraling/falling effect. Last trip I used ginger gum and sea bands and rode things I haven't ridden in years. Dramamine does not do it for me but ginger does. I can ride ToT, SM and things like that, but not RnR, 7DMT, Star Tours, to give you an idea.



Thank you. I am very comfortable with 7DMT, BTMRR and Star Tours. I will continue watching as more info about the ride comes out once it is fully operational, but this is giving me some hope!


----------



## Roxyfire

JennLTX said:


> That Steak and Eggs entree sounds REALLY good.



The french toast sounds good to me. I'm considering ditching my Tusker House reservation and just getting this instead. I'm concerned about being tied down to a reservation not knowing how long the lines will be.


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> For those who have attended a preview, did you have time to ride both rides? Should I plan to ride one before the other when I attend the AP preview next week?


The CM previews will likely be different than the AP/DVC previews. For the CM previews they have had NRJ open the whole time while guests were given return times for FoP. We don't know if that's how the AP/DVC previews will work.


----------



## disneyfantotheend

When are the AP, DVC and CM soft openings ending?  Any chance of a open to the public soft opening or are they all just for specific groups?


----------



## rteetz

disneyfantotheend said:


> When are the AP, DVC and CM soft openings ending?  Any chance of a open to the public soft opening or are they all just for specific groups?


There is always a chance but it's unlikely.


----------



## disneyfantotheend

rteetz said:


> There is always a chance but it's unlikely.


Thank you!  That is what I figured.  Should have planned a few weeks later, but I will look at the bright side.  It would have been packed anyway.


----------



## FastPasser

hiroMYhero said:


> Will your Mother be able to swing her leg over the motorcycle-like seat?


The instructional video does show the rider swinging their leg over the seat, but it's not required. Just stand behind the seat, straddle it, and move up as far as you can.


hiroMYhero said:


> The ride movements have been described as smooth with wiggles and vibrations.


It's smooth a lot of the time but not always. At times it can be abrupt and also very dynamic.


BuckeyeBama said:


> For those who have attended a preview, did you have time to ride both rides? Should I plan to ride one before the other when I attend the AP preview next week?


Thus far, those attending the CM previews weren't able to choose when they rode, or even it they would ride FoP. If FoP was operating, and as Rteetz posted, they were given a ticket with a return time when they entered Pandora. If it wasn't operating, guests were given a voucher for a non-alcoholic drink or some other snack. Will it continue that way? I was on the fence, but with the passage of time, I'm more on the side that it will, at least for a while. This coming week will go a long way to deciding what will happen next Sat for the AP/DVC previews. 


rastuso said:


> Just like those saying it is amazing, and those saying it's nothing special.


I missed the posts saying that it's nothing special. Put me on the amazing side.


----------



## PandoraPreview

hiroMYhero said:


> FoP was down for two of the scheduled CM sessions on Friday. CMs weren't told they could wait beyond their session-time to wait for the ride.
> 
> The original emails that were sent to CMs noted they were selected to enjoy Pandora and its merchandise and food venues. The emails didn't mention FoP nor NRJ.
> 
> So, if FoP is running when you enter your session, head there first.



If you read my reply pages ago, our group WAS told that we could stay after preview time.


----------



## hiroMYhero

PandoraPreview said:


> If you read my reply pages ago, our group WAS told that we could stay after preview time.


I know. You attended an AK CM Preview. 

An Entertainment CM and a Wedding event CM attended on Friday, the general CM Preview, and neither one were advised they could stay after their Preview time to try to wait for FoP. Both groups missed out on riding FoP although they could have ridden NRJ a number of times. 

The Wedding CM stated his kids, ages 8 and 10, asked if they "had" to ride NRJ again because after their 1st ride, they didn't want to ride again. That's all the info he shared because he didn't want to spoil anything for the other CMs who were performing at the Friday afternoon wedding.


----------



## twebber55

im still waiting on a review of the lumpia
anybody eat one yet


----------



## FastPasser

PandoraPreview said:


> our group WAS told that we could stay after preview time.





hiroMYhero said:


> neither one were advised they could stay after their Preview time to try to wait for FoP.


I can envision both scenarios being possible and likely as not all CMs working in Pandora were on the same page. Anything could been have said. It was a wild and crazy week.


----------



## hiroMYhero

FastPasser said:


> I can envision both scenarios being possible and likely as not all CMs working in Pandora were on the same page. Anything could been have said. It was a wild and crazy week.


Hopefully everything is worked out before the first DVC/AP Preview day. CMs kinda roll with whatever happens but it'll be a completely different clientele when those Previews begin.


----------



## rteetz

twebber55 said:


> im still waiting on a review of the lumpia
> anybody eat one yet


Yeah I'm surprised I haven't seen any reviews.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> Yeah I'm surprised I haven't seen any reviews.


The cast of The Chew raved about the lumpia. 

It may be because lumpia isn't familiar to many people and those who are aware of it know lumpia as a savory food. Maybe if they said it's like a McDonald's Apple Pie but with pineapple custard, more people would try it. 

The Wedding CM said his family tried 5 different food items and felt they were amazing - he was excited about these new food offerings!


----------



## rastuso

rteetz said:


> Yeah I'm surprised I haven't seen any reviews.


I haven't seen any really detailed reviews of anything, really.

No mention of how many screens are used in NRJ, or how many show rooms there are.  No real mention of what all FoP does, ride wise, just vastly differing opinions of how much it moves.  No reviews of the food, except one person saying the new drink was horrible.  

Not even a review of the cheesecake ball.

Just "FoP is amazing", even though no details have been given to really back that statement up, unless you think Soarin' is amazing, which is, uh, not my opinion for sure.  But that would clear things up at least.

Odd, really

J


----------



## rteetz

rastuso said:


> I haven't seen any really detailed reviews of anything, really.
> 
> No mention of how many screens are used in NRJ, or how many show rooms there are.  No real mention of what all FoP does, ride wise, just vastly differing opinions of how much it moves.  No reviews of the food, except one person saying the new drink was horrible.
> 
> Not even a review of the cheesecake ball.
> 
> Just "FoP is amazing", even though no details have been given to really back that statement up, unless you think Soarin' is amazing, which is, uh, not my opinion for sure.  But that would clear things up at least.
> 
> Odd, really
> 
> J


I don't think it's easy to get an exact screen count. I think they do a good job of mixing the screens into the sets.

There have been food reviews. @yulilin3 had the blueberry cheesecake and enjoyed it. Most people have liked the rice bowls and the cheeseburger pod has been mixed. 

I'm not sure what kind of details you want on FoP that haven't been given. It's a flight simulator.


----------



## FastPasser

rastuso said:


> I haven't seen any really detailed reviews of anything, really.


So far only CMs and their guests have attended the previews and there aren't that many CMs on these forums to begin with. And of the number that are on here, very few, if any, got tickets.


----------



## giant4203

WiWe said:


> I have a question or really trying to understand.  The ride is being compared to rides at Universal ( I have not been ) so cant get a handle on that.  I have also read ppl saying the movements are smooth.  So is FoP smooth or jerky ?   I consider Star Tours, Buzz , Toy Story, Frozen jerky.   Just wanting to somewhat learn comparisons to know if my Mom can ride.  Thanks



The ride experience is incredibly smooth


----------



## cigar95

disneyfantotheend said:


> When are the AP, DVC and CM soft openings ending?  Any chance of a open to the public soft opening or are they all just for specific groups?


I can't disagree with Ryan that it may be unlikely, but if there is one, my guess would be on May 25 in the morning hours. That's the last day of the press event, the big event seems to be the previous day when the park closes early, and by that third day the press may be more interested in heading to Volcano Bay instead for their event.
This is coming strictly from the outside - those with more information may know better what's actually scheduled for that day.


----------



## Cruisin Spartan

rastuso said:


> I haven't seen any really detailed reviews of anything, really.
> 
> No mention of how many screens are used in NRJ, or how many show rooms there are.  No real mention of what all FoP does, ride wise, just vastly differing opinions of how much it moves.  No reviews of the food, except one person saying the new drink was horrible.
> 
> Not even a review of the cheesecake ball.
> 
> Just "FoP is amazing", even though no details have been given to really back that statement up, unless you think Soarin' is amazing, which is, uh, not my opinion for sure.  But that would clear things up at least.
> 
> Odd, really
> 
> J



The DIS Unplugged did a podcast on their preview, and They also said some things on Twitter about it.  As far as FoP goes, they said the best way to describe it is a mix of Soarin and Star Tours.

Hopefully that helps clear that part up a little bit.


----------



## hiroMYhero

FastPasser said:


> So far only CMs and their guests have attended the previews and there aren't that many CMs on these forums to begin with. And of the number that are on here, very few, if any, got tickets.


And, CMs who weren't selected in the lottery still think FoP is a coaster. My CM friend, who also was shut out of the lottery, described the ride to them. When they asked how she knew, her answer was, "DISboards!"


----------



## giant4203

twebber55 said:


> im still waiting on a review of the lumpia
> anybody eat one yet



Had it today... it's delicious!


----------



## yulilin3

rastuso said:


> I haven't seen any really detailed reviews of anything, really.
> 
> No mention of how many screens are used in NRJ, or how many show rooms there are.  No real mention of what all FoP does, ride wise, just vastly differing opinions of how much it moves.  No reviews of the food, except one person saying the new drink was horrible.
> 
> Not even a review of the cheesecake ball.
> 
> Just "FoP is amazing", even though no details have been given to really back that statement up, unless you think Soarin' is amazing, which is, uh, not my opinion for sure.  But that would clear things up at least.
> 
> Odd, really
> 
> J


I reported on things but said that if you wanted a detailed report on FoP to pm me because I didn't want to soul it for anyone.  I also reviewed 2 food items and cheesecake and beer,  the overall land, this was on 5/4


----------



## FastPasser

hiroMYhero said:


> And, CMs who weren't selected in the lottery still think FoP is a coaster.


Are you saying that it's not?


----------



## hiroMYhero

FastPasser said:


> Are you saying that it's not?


The CMs were surprised it's indoors on stationary seats in front of a screen...Entertainment CMs don't get out much.


----------



## Dan Murphy

How long does the actual FoP ride take?  If already posted, sorry.


----------



## rastuso

yulilin3 said:


> I reported on things but said that if you wanted a detailed report on FoP to pm me because I didn't want to soul it for anyone.  I also reviewed 2 food items and cheesecake and beer,  the overall land, this was on 5/4



Found that, thanks.  Seems like the food is not tallying up a good metascore, besides the cheesecake, which it's cheesecake, hard to screw up.

Still stand by my opinion that the overall opinions, all given so far by super fans and media has been fairly middling.  And the only thing that is "fantastic" is Flight of Passage, which is like Soarin' which I think may be the most over-rated ride in Orlando.

J


----------



## JDUCKY

rteetz said:


> I watched a full video of river journey. Sure there is no overwhelming story but I don't think that's the point of the ride. Does it's a small world have an overwhelming storyline that develops during the ride? No it's about things within the ride. I'm just thinking you're one experience might not be like everyone else's. Everyone else who's been in so far differs from your experience.



It tells a story. Starts off kinda dark and foreboding. Then it gets brighter. Then more lively and music kicks in. Then the finale of the Shaman figure. 

Theming is amazing and I like the music but fear this will be like the new mermaid ride in MK. Popular at open but a quick drop off


----------



## rteetz

Dan Murphy said:


> How long does the actual FoP ride take?  If already posted, sorry.


5ish minutes.


----------



## rteetz

rastuso said:


> Found that, thanks.  Seems like the food is not tallying up a good metascore, besides the cheesecake, which it's cheesecake, hard to screw up.
> 
> Still stand by my opinion that the overall opinions, all given so far by super fans and media has been fairly middling.  And the only thing that is "fantastic" is Flight of Passage, which is like Soarin' which I think may be the most over-rated ride in Orlando.
> 
> J


You are on a Disney fan site, along with all the fun reviews on the internet coming from Disney related sites. All the reviews you are going to find here are from super fans. If you want something else you aren't in the right place. CNET a tech blog site did a review of Pandora and thoroughly enjoyed Pandora.


----------



## JDUCKY

rteetz said:


> Yeah I'm surprised I haven't seen any reviews.


The Lumpia was quite tasty

Was surprised I liked it.

IMHO, the QS food options are the best of any QS on property. I've really enjoyed the cheeseburger bao, and the kale/romaine with grilled chicken and creamy herb dressing.

And the non-alcoholic smoothie


----------



## JDUCKY

hiroMYhero said:


> I know. You attended an AK CM Preview.
> 
> An Entertainment CM and a Wedding event CM attended on Friday, the general CM Preview, and neither one were advised they could stay after their Preview time to try to wait for FoP. Both groups missed out on riding FoP although they could have ridden NRJ a number of times.
> 
> The Wedding CM stated his kids, ages 8 and 10, asked if they "had" to ride NRJ again because after their 1st ride, they didn't want to ride again. That's all the info he shared because he didn't want to spoil anything for the other CMs who were performing at the Friday afternoon wedding.



There is no waiting around to ride FoP. One gets the assigned ride time ticket at the entrance to the area and only a certain amount are handed out. The standby queue was open for walking thru and looking at things but only those with the assigned-time tickets can ride.


----------



## yulilin3

rastuso said:


> Found that, thanks.  Seems like the food is not tallying up a good metascore, besides the cheesecake, which it's cheesecake, hard to screw up.
> 
> Still stand by my opinion that the overall opinions, all given so far by super fans and media has been fairly middling.  And the only thing that is "fantastic" is Flight of Passage, which is like Soarin' which I think may be the most over-rated ride in Orlando.
> 
> J


That's what's great about opinions. We all have them,  they can all be different and we should respect everyone's opinion even if we don't agree. 
Just because I didn't like the cheeseburger pod doesn't mean I will tell people not to have them.  Some hands had them ana liked them,  the beauty of different likes.


----------



## rastuso

rteetz said:


> You are on a Disney fan site, along with all the fun reviews on the internet coming from Disney related sites. All the reviews you are going to find here are from super fans. If you want something else you aren't in the right place. CNET a tech blog site did a review of Pandora and thoroughly enjoyed Pandora.



No, I expect a fairly honest set of reviews.  Those will come when the normals go I guess.


----------



## rteetz

rastuso said:


> No, I expect a fairly honest set of reviews.  Those will come when the normals go I guess.


I believe everyone has been honest so far. I just feel if you want non-super fan reviews you shouldn't necessarily be looking on a Disney fan site that is filled with them.


----------



## robinb

I'm going on Saturday between 6-8.   It sounds like we should try FoP first.


----------



## SeeDisney

FYI, just watched Adam Hattan, a youtuber of WDW, gives a pretty great detailed opinions of his experiences of Pandora.    I watched it twice and looking forward to seeing this land in couple of years.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rastuso said:


> No, I expect a fairly honest set of reviews.  Those will come when the normals go I guess.


My suggestion would be your best bet for the information you specifically want is to go yourself and experience it. It's totally up to you if you want to judge your level of interest off the reviews of others but at the same time you still have the power to choose to go or not. 

I'll be honest the videos and reviews I've seen have given me plenty of information about whether I'm going to want to do W and see X and eat at Y and shop at Z but that's just me personally.

*FWIW I personally think it's unfair to characterize the reviews/videos you've seen on the DIS and through media as not honest simply because they are on the DIS or part of the media*


----------



## CAS239

I have no idea how anyone can judge a land or the food that they serve..if someone hasn't been to the land to experience it and been there to try the food. Makes zero sense.

I couldn't careless if someone that's been gives a positive or a negative review of Pandora..but there's been a few posts of just bashing Pandora from people who have never been and it's borderline comical. Why not just keep an open mind and experience the land and all it offers whenever everyone goes there themselves?


----------



## rastuso

Media reviews from a media day are RARELY negative. ACE basically requires you to say nothing negative at one at a park.  Disney bloggers who live in Orlando, and live off Disney essentially are NEVER going to bad mouth them.

Like the person who said everyone on the Dish loved the food they tried on camera,  do you REALLY think one of them would make a nasty face and spit it out?  C'mon.

This board is the only big one that ALLOWS differing opinions.  He who shall not be named deletes everything even remotely not totally pro Disney.

My question has mostly been what MAKES FoP amazingl. It seems the answer is because it's very similar to Soarin'.  Which is good info, as I think Soarin' is ride I won't wait more than 10 minutes for.

I LOVE James Cameron's movies, including Avatar. I was caught up in the hype on this, but it's been tempered

J


----------



## hiroMYhero

JDUCKY said:


> There is no waiting around to ride FoP. One gets the assigned ride time ticket at the entrance to the area and only a certain amount are handed out. The standby queue was open for walking thru and looking at things but only those with the assigned-time tickets can ride.


AK CMs and their guests were allowed to wait beyond the end of their 2-hour session time to ride FoP due to it having been down.


----------



## Dan Murphy

rteetz said:


> 5ish minutes.


Thanks Ryan.


----------



## rastuso

CAS239 said:


> I have no idea how anyone can judge a land or the food that they serve..if someone hasn't been to the land to experience it and been there to try the food. Makes zero sense.
> 
> I couldn't careless if someone that's been gives a positive or a negative review of Pandora..but there's been a few posts of just bashing Pandora from people who have never been and it's borderline comical. Why not just keep an open mind and experience the land and all it offers whenever everyone goes there themselves?



The same reason I don't blindly pay $10 to go see every movie that has a good trailer.

Reading enough reviews, and averaging them, out and using comparisons to things I have experienced, helps me plan things.

Sure, I could blindly plan a half day at Pandora and Rivers of Light next time I'm in Orlando, but now I know that would likely be a waste.  A quick morning run to FoP , then standby of NRJ, which likely won't have much of a line after much time at all, and then a quick look around will suffice. 

J


----------



## SeeDisney

another youtuber, kevin heimbach, gives his review of Pandora and a POV of the FOP ride that I have never seen before.....maybe that would answer some of the question I quickly read of concern about the leg/calves.


----------



## rteetz

SeeDisney said:


> another youtuber, kevin heimbach, gives his review of Pandora and a POV of the FOP ride that I have never seen before.....maybe that would answer some of the question I quickly read of concern about the leg/calves.


I watched. It didn't show much other than the restraints moving out of place at the end of the ride.


----------



## CAS239

rastuso said:


> The same reason I don't blindly pay $10 to go see every movie that has a good trailer.
> 
> Reading enough reviews, and averaging them, out and using comparisons to things I have experienced, helps me plan things.
> 
> Sure, I could blindly plan a half day at Pandora and Rivers of Light next time I'm in Orlando, but now I know that would likely be a waste.  A quick morning run to FoP , then standby of NRJ, which likely won't have much of a line after much time at all, and then a quick look around will suffice.
> 
> J



Well you don't go see a movie or not see a movie based on reviews do you? It's all opinions and individual experiences/tastes. I like movies that some would say are awful, and just last week the wife and I watched a movie that had a rating in the 90s on Rotten Tomato that turned out to be terrible.

But yea I certainly wouldn't specifically book a trip just to go see Pandora that included airfare or any expensive costs, even if everyone said it was amazing. Nothing wrong with reading reviews by any means and deciding if personally a specific Pandora trip is worth it. My point is just individuals bashing a land they have yet to visit and throwing out negative opinions as if they've been there. I'll read any opinions but would prefer them from people who've experienced the area first hand.

And also, if you do plan a half day there, don't let RoL be a huge factor..I thought it was a waste of time if you wait more than 10 min for it lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hiroMYhero said:


> The cast of The Chew raved about the lumpia.
> 
> It may be because lumpia isn't familiar to many people and those who are aware of it know lumpia as a savory food. Maybe if they said it's like a McDonald's Apple Pie but with pineapple custard, more people would try it.
> 
> The Wedding CM said his family tried 5 different food items and felt they were amazing - he was excited about these new food offerings!



I am in the camp that is used to a savory lumpia usually filled with shrimp and veggies and stuff so I do wish they used a different term


----------



## yulilin3

In Spanish Lumpia is eggroll, so when I heard it as a sweet item I was intriguded. Definitely trying it Saturday


----------



## yulilin3

rastuso said:


> Media reviews from a media day are RARELY negative. ACE basically requires you to say nothing negative at one at a park.  Disney bloggers who live in Orlando, and live off Disney essentially are NEVER going to bad mouth them.
> 
> Like the person who said everyone on the Dish loved the food they tried on camera,  do you REALLY think one of them would make a nasty face and spit it out?  C'mon.
> 
> This board is the only big one that ALLOWS differing opinions.  He who shall not be named deletes everything even remotely not totally pro Disney.
> 
> My question has mostly been what MAKES FoP amazingl. It seems the answer is because it's very similar to Soarin'.  Which is good info, as I think Soarin' is ride I won't wait more than 10 minutes for.
> 
> I LOVE James Cameron's movies, including Avatar. I was caught up in the hype on this, but it's been tempered
> 
> J


Like I've said before, I have offered a detailed review, from my opinion, on FoP and anyone can pm me as I don't want to give all the details here not to spoil.
And I'm calling you out, you haven't reached out. If you were truly looking for a point of view answer you would ask, but you rather go negative just because some bloggers and Disney fans have said the ride is like Soarin (which you do not love) and Star Tours and that they think it's amazing.
TBH: if you are dead set on not liking it just from reviews you have read and heard and not experiencing for yourself that's fine. If you do not go see a movie because it gets bad reviews that is fine, it is your money. Just don't bash, and yes, you are bashing, other people's opinions just because you don't think xx ride is great or you think all Disney bloggers and everyone on Disney fan sites are super fans that won't say anything negative


----------



## FastPasser

robinb said:


> I'm going on Saturday between 6-8.   It sounds like we should try FoP first.


As I posted earlier, I don't know if the process will continue as it has been for your preview, but just a heads up that if it does remain the same, and if FoP is scheduled to run during your preview, you'll be given a return time ticket and will have to ride it at that time. You won't be able to choose when to ride it. Many guests attending the previews so far have not been able to ride FoP. Hopefully that will change by the time the AP/DVC previews come around.


----------



## HubbDave

I thought TimTracker (YouTube vlogger ) did a fair assessment of Pandora yesterday. He had 3 people review the two attractions and he actually preferred NrJ over FoP (he likes boat rides).


----------



## hiroMYhero

Off-topic and because it's a slow morning on the thread:

Not only is this week "Finals Week" for @rteetz/Ryan, today is his birthday!

 Ryan! Enjoy your exam-free day. And, thanks for all you do for DISers!!


----------



## tsme

Well, I'm excited to see Pandora. I'll admit I totally didn't understand why Disney was going with Avatar for a land & wished it would've been a land that had all the different mythical creatures they have in the different Disney movies instead.  But I knew whatever was done would have Disney magic in it. And after seeing pics & videos it looks nice, plus going with the theme of the world instead of strictly off the events of the movie (if that makes sense) was a great idea.
It'll be interesting & more telling when it opens to the general public. We're going in Sept., so luckily I have a chance to read everyone's views & see how the crowds move thru before we have to plan for our AK day.
Oh & a big THANK YOU to all those posting pics, reviews, etc. It is very much appreciated by all of us poor unfortunate souls stuck at home.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Off-topic and because it's a slow morning on the thread:
> 
> Not only is this week "Finals Week" for @rteetz/Ryan, today is his birthday!
> 
> Ryan! Enjoy your exam-free day. And, thanks for all you do for DISers!!


Feliz Cumpleaños Ryan and May the Force be With You


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> Feliz Cumpleaños Ryan


Hey, this is a family friendly forum. Oh wait, that probably means Happy Birthday. Ditto Ryan, but I probably still have shoes older than you.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> Off-topic and because it's a slow morning on the thread:
> 
> Not only is this week "Finals Week" for @rteetz/Ryan, today is his birthday!
> 
> Ryan! Enjoy your exam-free day. And, thanks for all you do for DISers!!



Thanks! It will be a nice easy day with some studying. 



yulilin3 said:


> Feliz Cumpleaños Ryan and May the Force be With You



Thank you!



FastPasser said:


> Hey, this is a family friendly forum. Oh wait, that probably means Happy Birthday. Ditto Ryan, but I probably still have shoes older than you.



Thanks! Haha


----------



## AngiTN

rastuso said:


> I haven't seen any really detailed reviews of anything, really.
> 
> No mention of how many screens are used in NRJ, or how many show rooms there are.  No real mention of what all FoP does, ride wise, just vastly differing opinions of how much it moves.  No reviews of the food, except one person saying the new drink was horrible.
> 
> Not even a review of the cheesecake ball.
> 
> Just "FoP is amazing", even though no details have been given to really back that statement up, unless you think Soarin' is amazing, which is, uh, not my opinion for sure.  But that would clear things up at least.
> 
> Odd, really
> 
> J





rastuso said:


> Media reviews from a media day are RARELY negative. ACE basically requires you to say nothing negative at one at a park.  Disney bloggers who live in Orlando, and live off Disney essentially are NEVER going to bad mouth them.
> 
> Like the person who said everyone on the Dish loved the food they tried on camera,  do you REALLY think one of them would make a nasty face and spit it out?  C'mon.
> 
> This board is the only big one that ALLOWS differing opinions.  He who shall not be named deletes everything even remotely not totally pro Disney.
> 
> My question has mostly been what MAKES FoP amazingl. It seems the answer is because it's very similar to Soarin'.  Which is good info, as I think Soarin' is ride I won't wait more than 10 minutes for.
> 
> I LOVE James Cameron's movies, including Avatar. I was caught up in the hype on this, but it's been tempered
> 
> J


I think you need to branch out on your reading if you think all the Disney bloggers out there are Disney apologists that never say anything negative. That is not at all accurate
And I admit I've tried to avoid detailed reviews but I've seen some that I scanned across here in this thread that were pretty dang detailed, from that I could tell. Are you sure you've read everything here in this thread? 
It's like you are looking with blinders so you can spin things that people aren't posting honest opinions
Just because you haven't read them doesn't mean they don't exist. Try googling a bit more maybe?


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> Thanks! It will be a nice easy day with some studying.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Haha


A VERY happy birthday to you, sir, and best of luck on those tests!!!!


----------



## rteetz

JennLTX said:


> A VERY happy birthday to you, sir, and best of luck on those tests!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## wilkeliza

Finally warched Avatar all the way thhrough last night. I am not sure why I never finished it. I guess I have a tendancy to be on the negative nancy side and just not watch super hyped things (I did it with Wicked the musical as well but saw it and now one of my favorites) I have been working to combat that so sat down and watched Avatar with an open mind. I'll admit it did not feel as long as it is. I did find the story to be good and the villain is just pure evil. With that said as I've gotten older I've no longer understand the argument that the plot isn't new. Quiet frankly no plots are new. Heck I watched Guardians of the Galaxy 2 this weekend and you could boil that plot down to being nothing new if you only took the one line approach. Still both movies were solid movies and were enjoyable. It definitely made me more jazzed for Saturday because now I'll understand the world just a tiny bit more.


----------



## robinb

JDUCKY said:


> It tells a story. Starts off kinda dark and foreboding. Then it gets brighter. Then more lively and music kicks in. Then the finale of the {edited out}.


Gee thanks.  I'm going on Saturday and was TRYING to ride avoid spoilers.


----------



## AngiTN

wilkeliza said:


> Finally warched Avatar all the way thhrough last night. I am not sure why I never finished it. I guess I have a tendancy to be on the negative nancy side and just not watch super hyped things (I did it with Wicked the musical as well but saw it and now one of my favorites) I have been working to combat that so sat down and watched Avatar with an open mind. I'll admit it did not feel as long as it is. I did find the story to be good and the villain is just pure evil. With that said as I've gotten older I've no longer understand the argument that the plot isn't new. Quiet frankly no plots are new. Heck I watched Guardians of the Galaxy 2 this weekend and you could boil that plot down to being nothing new if you only took the one line approach. Still both movies were solid movies and were enjoyable. It definitely made me more jazzed for Saturday because now I'll understand the world just a tiny bit more.


I never got the entire "Plot isn't new" argument myself. So what? Does a plot have to be new to be a good movie?
DGD hasn't seen it. I think we'll plan a time to watch over the next couple of weeks. It's been years since I've seen it myself, other than bits and pieces we happen to tune in to while channel surfing


----------



## FastPasser

JDUCKY said:


> but fear this will be like the new mermaid ride in MK. Popular at open but a quick drop off


Because there's so much detail and things to see in such a short time, I needed to experience it more than once. I'm noticing repeats at the previews. My head was on swivel the first time.


----------



## BobHarlem

Pandora is like the second half of the E.T. ride was made into a full land (or at least an impressive double ride facade) and was modernized . It's not going to be for everyone, but it is really neat.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

HubbDave said:


> I thought TimTracker (YouTube vlogger ) did a fair assessment of Pandora yesterday. He had 3 people review the two attractions and he actually preferred NrJ over FoP (he likes boat rides).


For me it was the fairest review of them all. I strongly suggest it.


----------



## twebber55

i watched it
im not sure i would call it the fairest review
its just an honest  review of one person (in this case three people)
i think Craig Williams review is just as fair
in general the the GP will be far more flexible and open to liking an attraction than theme park sites


----------



## maryj11

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...sive-emotional-journey-linking-guests-avatar/
This has a lot of details not sure if it has already been posted or not.


----------



## yulilin3

twebber55 said:


> i watched it
> im not sure i would call it the fairest review
> its just an honest  review of one person (in this case three people)
> i think Craig Williams review is just as fair
> in general the the GP will be far more flexible and open to liking an attraction than theme park sites


like the girl in the video said, she was willing to let herself be swept away and Tim was more critical, looking around at how things work. And again, that's the beauty of individuality. I think that if people go in with an open mind and allowing yourself to be immersed in it, you will have a better experience. Not to say that you can't find faults, because it has them, but going in with an open, positive attitude is better than going in expecting and wanting to hate it.


----------



## wilkeliza

Happy birthday @rteetz! Hope you find some time during finals to enjoy it.


----------



## twebber55

im also curious if the faces of mo ara painting area is gonna be popular
i can see kids up to about 10-12 years old being popular


----------



## Roxyfire

yulilin3 said:


> like the girl in the video said, she was willing to let herself be swept away and Tim was more critical, looking around at how things work. And again, that's the beauty of individuality. I think that if people go in with an open mind and allowing yourself to be immersed in it, you will have a better experience. Not to say that you can't find faults, because it has them, but going in with an open, positive attitude is better than going in expecting and wanting to hate it.



I think that's really good advice for any experience in life. I've seen a few people go on once in a lifetime type trips and dislike it because the food "isn't like home" or they "didn't want to get up early every day" and it's a real shame. There's nothing wrong with preferring your own home, hometown, or in this case, the other parts of WDW. But seeing or experiencing something different can lead you to a greater appreciation for the more familiar as well. Plus, liking something because you like it doesn't make you worse or better than someone else. It's individual. Ok I'll get off my soapbox now!


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> Happy birthday @rteetz! Hope you find some time during finals to enjoy it.


Thanks!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

yulilin3 said:


> like the girl in the video said, she was willing to let herself be swept away and Tim was more critical, looking around at how things work. And again, that's the beauty of individuality. I think that if people go in with an open mind and allowing yourself to be immersed in it, you will have a better experience. Not to say that you can't find faults, because it has them, but going in with an open, positive attitude is better than going in expecting and wanting to hate it.


Agreed - at parks like WDW, as with movies, you need to be willing to suspend your disbelief to really enjoy the experience. You can choose to notice things like animatronics, and some of that is pretty cool, but to really become a part of the story, you have to accept things as they are portrayed. And, as with most things in life, we see what we expect to see - we come out with what we brought in.


----------



## Flynnismine

There will be a good number of us there this Saturday for either the DVC or AP preview.  Chime in if you will be there this Saturday, DD and I are slotted for 3-5. 

Hoping FOP isnt having issues and we get the chance to ride.  DD(8) would love to have her face painted, if there's time after rides, food, shopping, and exploring. Has this kiosk been open during the previews thus far?


----------



## robinb

Flynnismine said:


> There will be a good number of us there this Saturday for either the DVC or AP preview.  Chime in if you will be there this Saturday, DD and I are slotted for 3-5.
> 
> Hoping FOP isnt having issues and we get the chance to ride.  DD(8) would love to have her face painted, if there's time after rides, food, shopping, and exploring. Has this kiosk been open during the previews thus far?



I'll be there on Saturday from 6-8!  I will be really bummed if FoP has problems  .


----------



## twebber55

Flynnismine said:


> There will be a good number of us there this Saturday for either the DVC or AP preview.  Chime in if you will be there this Saturday, DD and I are slotted for 3-5.
> 
> Hoping FOP isnt having issues and we get the chance to ride.  DD(8) would love to have her face painted, if there's time after rides, food, shopping, and exploring. Has this kiosk been open during the previews thus far?


ill be there this Saturday 6-8


----------



## BigRed98

Happy Birthday @rteetz !!! I have my finals this week, can't wait to get them over with!


----------



## Tomh

yulilin3 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic shot


Ok, that is pretty awesome!


----------



## wilkeliza

Saturday 3-5 as well!


----------



## Tomh

hiroMYhero said:


> The other thing is that no one has mentioned shoe size and how far forward their feet can slide before the restraints are locked. I'm guessing Banks wears a large shoe size.
> 
> I would think smaller shoe size even with larger, muscular calves (me) would be okay.  My DH thought he was complimenting me by saying how defined my calves are because I jog/run a few times a week. My only thought was, "Yuck - now they're even bigger!!" But that should be offset on FoP by my size 7 shoe.


You all are making me nervous now.  I've lost a ton of weight over the course of the last year, but by no means am I a small guy, at 5'10, and near 200lbs.  Add in my 13.5 extra wide feet, and huge legs from walking 8 miles a day plus, and it leaves me wondering.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tomh said:


> You all are making me nervous now.  I've lost a ton of weight over the course of the last year, but by no means am I a small guy, at 5'10, and near 200lbs.  Add in my 13.5 extra wide feet, and huge legs from walking 8 miles a day plus, and it leaves me wondering.


I hope the specifics from giant will lessen your worries:


giant4203 said:


> Sit as far forward on your chair as possible to get the back restraint where it needs to be...if you're a shorter/average size person, calf size will be a factor. If you're taller and have to sit with your feet in the tip toe position, it'll be inner lower thigh and upper calf dimensions. If you or anyone else you know doesn't fit, I'd recommend talking to guest services... if they  receive enough comments maybe they'll go about putting in larger seats for larger riders


----------



## rastuso

yulilin3 said:


> Like I've said before, I have offered a detailed review, from my opinion, on FoP and anyone can pm me as I don't want to give all the details here not to spoil.
> And I'm calling you out, you haven't reached out. If you were truly looking for a point of view answer you would ask, but you rather go negative just because some bloggers and Disney fans have said the ride is like Soarin (which you do not love) and Star Tours and that they think it's amazing.
> TBH: if you are dead set on not liking it just from reviews you have read and heard and not experiencing for yourself that's fine. If you do not go see a movie because it gets bad reviews that is fine, it is your money. Just don't bash, and yes, you are bashing, other people's opinions just because you don't think xx ride is great or you think all Disney bloggers and everyone on Disney fan sites are super fans that won't say anything negative



I'm perplexed that not positive = bashing.

I'm as much a Disney fan as anyone.  I've been to every Disney park except Shanghai and Hong Kong. I've traveled to Disney parks about 35 times, all including air or long drives.

But I also have seen Disney do very little in the US over the last 10-15 years.  Magic Kingdom being fairly ignored, despite its growing massive crowds.  And they haven't really mad a MASSIVE new E ticket in all of WDW in about a decade.  Spider-man opened 17 years ago, and Disney still hasn't came close.  Ratatouille is a kiddie version.

I was hoping Pandora was it, but unless there is something to FoP everyone is hiding it's not it.

And the more coming out about Star Wars, something I have incredibly massive hopes for, the more I start to worry.  And Pandora doesn't quell my fears.  This was 6 years in the making, and the best they could do was a C ticket boat ride and a Soarin' knockoff. That's what I see.

But YMMV


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rastuso said:


> I'm perplexed that not positive = bashing.


No one accused you of bashing Pandora - you are bashing the posted opinions of others - labeling them instead of accepting them as honest reviews.


----------



## aprincessatlast

rastuso said:


> I'm perplexed that not positive = bashing.
> 
> I'm as much a Disney fan as anyone.  I've been to every Disney park except Shanghai and Hong Kong. I've traveled to Disney parks about 35 times, all including air or long drives.
> 
> But I also have seen Disney do very little in the US over the last 10-15 years.  Magic Kingdom being fairly ignored, despite its growing massive crowds.  And they haven't really mad a MASSIVE new E ticket in all of WDW in about a decade.  Spider-man opened 17 years ago, and Disney still hasn't came close.  Ratatouille is a kiddie version.
> 
> I was hoping Pandora was it, but unless there is something to FoP everyone is hiding it's not it.
> 
> And the more coming out about Star Wars, something I have incredibly massive hopes for, the more I start to worry.  And Pandora doesn't quell my fears.  This was 6 years in the making, and the best they could do was a C ticket boat ride and a Soarin' knockoff. That's what I see.
> 
> But YMMV



I get ya...Honestly I think many of the times disney fans are the worst critics. These boards are full of the optmisitic glass half full type. That is cool but I also like reading the half empty type too. lol There are other sites out there with plenty of that too. I think I am like you, somewhere in between. People here complained about things that did not phase me in the least on my last trip but rarely mentioned the things I took note of. As you said YMMV. 

I am excited to see "real" person reviews because I am well aware of the things you mentioned previously about lifestlyers and mommy bloggers. I really liked Tim Trackers review as it seemed to be the most honest I have seen. It gave me a good idea of what reviews might follow once the general public have access. I don't think it is going to have as many rave reviews as initially thought of but that is just my opinion. We will see!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Dropping in again because "bashing" is freely being used...

Please remember there is the easily accessible "Ignore" function via anyone's Profile. It's helpful if you'd like to skip certain posts - easier than closing out of the thread and then returning.


----------



## FastPasser

Tomh said:


> You all are making me nervous now.


Based on what I've heard and observed first hand, less than 5% of riders are not able to ride FoP. Based on how you describe yourself, you should be fine.


----------



## rastuso

HubbDave said:


> I thought TimTracker (YouTube vlogger ) did a fair assessment of Pandora yesterday. He had 3 people review the two attractions and he actually preferred NrJ over FoP (he likes boat rides).



Wow, he pretty much says exactly what I've concluded.  Even saying FoP was a D ticket, which it really is.  Sorry, a ride where you watch a single screen in an unusual seat is not an E ticket in 2017. 

And again, those opinions were from people who walked right on the  rides, in an uncrowded Pandora.


----------



## rastuso

yulilin3 said:


> like the girl in the video said, she was willing to let herself be swept away and Tim was more critical, looking around at how things work. And again, that's the beauty of individuality. I think that if people go in with an open mind and allowing yourself to be immersed in it, you will have a better experience. Not to say that you can't find faults, because it has them, but going in with an open, positive attitude is better than going in expecting and wanting to hate it.



That's your opinion.  People who aren't optimistic all the time aren't bad people, just people not like you. I think they were all critical of both rides to some degree.  Definitely not the folks saying a FoP is Amazing.  Even calling out those that say they cried during FoP were over the top.  If 6 years and hundreds of millions of dollars gets this, that's not impressive.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Happy Birthday @rteetz !!! I have my finals this week, can't wait to get them over with!


Thanks! I agree with wanting to get finals done with too.


----------



## BebopBaloo

Happy Birthday Ryan! Best Wishes!!


----------



## ShellieMimi

rastuso said:


> That's your opinion.  People who aren't optimistic all the time aren't bad people, just people not like you. I think they were all critical of both rides to some degree.  Definitely not the folks saying a FoP is Amazing.  Even calling out those that say they cried during FoP were over the top.  If 6 years and hundreds of millions of dollars gets this, *that's not impressive*.


Aren't you contradicting yourself here? It's not impressive _to you_. Your opinion is not the One True Opinion.


----------



## Tess

Has anyone who snagged the Passholder Preview events received the email with instructions?  I know the confirmation page indicated we would receive an email before May 12, 2017 and we are quickly getting to that date.  We will be in Disney and I don't want to miss the email.  We haven't received anything yet--anyone else?


----------



## Capang

Happy birthday and good luck on your finals!


----------



## yulilin3

BuckeyeBama said:


> No one accused you of bashing Pandora - you are bashing the posted opinions of others - labeling them instead of accepting them as honest reviews.


Never said that. I said you are bashing (sorry @hiroMYhero  just explaining what I meant) the opinion of other because they are Disney bloggers. 



rastuso said:


> That's your opinion.  People who aren't optimistic all the time aren't bad people, just people not like you. I think they were all critical of both rides to some degree.  Definitely not the folks saying a FoP is Amazing.  Even calling out those that say they cried during FoP were over the top.  If 6 years and hundreds of millions of dollars gets this, that's not impressive.


I never said people who are not optimistic are bad people, you are twisting my words and I don't appreciate that. 
And you are putting down an opinion because someone said it was amazing or they cried, if that's how they reacted why would they be lying? or why would that not be a valid reaction? 
And with that I am done.


----------



## rteetz

BebopBaloo said:


> Happy Birthday Ryan! Best Wishes!!





Capang said:


> Happy birthday and good luck on your finals!



Thanks guys!


----------



## mianmike

hiroMYhero said:


> Dropping in again because "bashing" is freely being used...
> 
> Please remember there is the easily accessible "Ignore" function via anyone's Profile. It's helpful if you'd like to skip certain posts - easier than closing out of the thread and then returning.


"So often people do things to elicit a reaction from us. They're testing their control over us. Don't give it to them. When we engage, when we give them a reaction, any reaction, we give them control, not only over our emotions, but over our being. Do not give your words to someone who deserves your silence. Sometimes the strongest thing you can do in any situation is to stay quiet and give them nothing."


----------



## wilkeliza

Tess said:


> Has anyone who snagged the Passholder Preview events received the email with instructions?  I know the confirmation page indicated we would receive an email before May 12, 2017 and we are quickly getting to that date.  We will be in Disney and I don't want to miss the email.  We haven't received anything yet--anyone else?



Nope. I thought it said we would receive it on the 12th not before. I haven't looked at the confirmation since booking though.


----------



## adamreisinger

I'm 12 days away from my preview day (Sat. May 20), and I'm lucky enough to have two preview windows that day: DVC Member from 9-11 and D23 Member from 12-2. I'm wondering if I'll actually have to clear out between the windows, or if I can just linger and explore (though I'm assuming even if it's the latter, I won't be able to get on either of the rides in that time).


----------



## Atilley

Tess said:


> Has anyone who snagged the Passholder Preview events received the email with instructions?  I know the confirmation page indicated we would receive an email before May 12, 2017 and we are quickly getting to that date.  We will be in Disney and I don't want to miss the email.  We haven't received anything yet--anyone else?


I have not received mine yet but I fully expect to get it May 11 at 1159 pm.


----------



## ashleymrush

Anyone know if merchandise is being sold at the previews? I was in MK yesterday and all of the sudden a man with a banshee on his shoulder walked right by me.

#1 - it was so cute
#2 - it was definitely an attention getter
#3 - I didn't know anyone could purchase the merch yet but there he was, just walkin' around with his new friend!

These things are going to be a huge hit!

Also, I can't keep up with you guys! I fly to Orlando for two days and this board has continued to explode with info! Keep up all the good work!


----------



## rteetz

ashleymrush said:


> Anyone know if merchandise is being sold at the previews? I was in MK yesterday and all of the sudden a man with a banshee on his shoulder walked right by me.
> 
> #1 - it was so cute
> #2 - it was definitely an attention getter
> #3 - I didn't know anyone could purchase the merch yet but there he was, just walkin' around with his new friend!
> 
> These things are going to be a huge hit!
> 
> Also, I can't keep up with you guys! I fly to Orlando for two days and this board has continued to explode with info! Keep up all the good work!


Yes merchandise is being sold at the previews.


----------



## FastPasser

adamreisinger said:


> I'm wondering if I'll actually have to clear out between the windows, or if I can just linger and explore (though I'm assuming even if it's the latter, I won't be able to get on either of the rides in that time).


It's very relaxed, it clears out pretty well on it's own. You'll be fine lingering. If any CM does ask you to leave, which I doubt, explain your situation or tell them you know me. If they're still using the return time ticket system for FoP, more than likely it will be unavailable. NAJ will probably remain open, but no guarantee. 


ashleymrush said:


> These things are going to be a huge hit!


Too late, they already are.


----------



## rastuso

ShellieMimi said:


> Aren't you contradicting yourself here? It's not impressive _to you_. Your opinion is not the One True Opinion.



Do I need a disclaimer on my posts stating they are my opinions?  I don't see them on anyone else's.


----------



## ashleymrush

FastPasser said:


> Too late, they already are.



I can't wait for my boys to get theirs so that I can play with them.


----------



## JennLTX

ashleymrush said:


> I can't wait for my boys to get theirs so that I can play with them.


That would never be allowed with mine.  Sadly, I'm just going to have to get one for me, too.  Oh darn oh darn oh darn...


----------



## FastPasser

ashleymrush said:


> I can't wait for my boys to get theirs so that I can play with them.


You are aware of the $50 price tag?


----------



## rteetz

Could we please get back to Pandora: The World of Avatar info, questions, tips, and reviews please. 

Yes we only have Disney related blog site reviews as well as a couple outsiders like the LA Times and CNET. Everyone's opinions are valid and I truly believe we are hearing honest reviews so far. We do not need to discuss validity of people's opinions. 

Now I am going back to studying


----------



## ashleymrush

FastPasser said:


> You are aware of the $50 price tag?



Yes. The trip in June is for their birthdays and they have birthday gift cards coming from family. They've both said they want to buy one. We will see if they both end up with one but I'm sure that my oldest will. It is very much his type of thing.


----------



## rastuso

ashleymrush said:


> Anyone know if merchandise is being sold at the previews? I was in MK yesterday and all of the sudden a man with a banshee on his shoulder walked right by me.
> 
> #1 - it was so cute
> #2 - it was definitely an attention getter
> #3 - I didn't know anyone could purchase the merch yet but there he was, just walkin' around with his new friend!
> 
> These things are going to be a huge hit!
> 
> Also, I can't keep up with you guys! I fly to Orlando for two days and this board has continued to explode with info! Keep up all the good work!



Just know they are not electronic.  I saw some people stating they were.  They are puppets, with a long tube that can go down your sleeve, with a simple controller in your hand that can move a few things.  They sell dragons like this at the Texas Ren Faire.  Even at the Faire they are a bit pricey, although they are all hand painted.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser said:


> You are aware of the $50 price tag?


I don't think that is going to stop people including myself.....


----------



## AngiTN

mianmike said:


> "So often people do things to elicit a reaction from us. They're testing their control over us. Don't give it to them. When we engage, when we give them a reaction, any reaction, we give them control, not only over our emotions, but over our being. Do not give your words to someone who deserves your silence. Sometimes the strongest thing you can do in any situation is to stay quiet and give them nothing."


My favorite saying to DH when he's got co-works pushing his buttons "don't feed the bear"




ashleymrush said:


> I can't wait for my boys to get theirs so that I can play with them.


Kids? Who said anything about kids? I'm getting one for me. If DGD is lucky she can get one too


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> I don't think that is going to stop people including myself.....



Same. I'm pretty sure I spent more on my dragon at the ren fair years ago that does less. (he sits on my shelf now) and I definitely am buying one of these guys on Saturday.


----------



## ashleymrush

rastuso said:


> Just know they are not electronic.  I saw some people stating they were.  They are puppets, with a long tube that can go down your sleeve, with a simple controller in your hand that can move a few things.  They sell dragons like this at the Texas Ren Faire.  Even at the Faire they are a bit pricey, although they are all hand painted.



Yes I know. That's part of the reason we want them too. We go to the Carolina Ren Faire every year. They have something a bit similar here but not to this quality. I think the boys will love taking them when we go later this year.


----------



## wilkeliza

rastuso said:


> Just know they are not electronic.  I saw some people stating they were.  They are puppets, with a long tube that can go down your sleeve, with a simple controller in your hand that can move a few things.  They sell dragons like this at the Texas Ren Faire.  Even at the Faire they are a bit pricey, although they are all hand painted.



I think people think they are electronic because they make noise (I thought they do at least) so that means some part of them is electronic just not the movements.


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> I don't think that is going to stop people including myself.....


Ditto that.  And I'm sure we'll throw down for a couple of stands as well.

BTW, DS has been informed I'll buy him this, but all other souvenirs are on HIM.  Really.  I will not be swayed.  No sirreee...


----------



## Bay Max

hiroMYhero said:


> Off-topic and because it's a slow morning on the thread:
> 
> Not only is this week "Finals Week" for @rteetz/Ryan, today is his birthday!
> 
> Ryan! Enjoy your exam-free day. And, thanks for all you do for DISers!!




HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## FastPasser

rteetz said:


> Could we please get back to Pandora: The World of Avatar info, questions, tips, and reviews please.


I'm trying, I'm trying!!!


----------



## rteetz

Bay Max said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Tonyz

Happy birthday, rteetz! When are you going down to enjoy Pandora?


----------



## robinb

Those banshees are so cute!  I wish our Pandora visit was the first day of our trip rather than the last.


----------



## yulilin3

I forgot to ask if we can the 20% discount can be used at Windtraders...I am happy that I am not into the banshees but I will ask for future reference


----------



## Accident

yulilin3 said:


> I forgot to ask if we can the 20% discount can be used at Windtraders...I am happy that I am not into the banshees but I will ask for future reference



according to the may benefits you can download from teh AP site.  It's an exclusive list saying ALL disney owned and operated locations and then lists all the non-disney owned locations you can't use it at...   It should work there no problem.


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> Happy birthday, rteetz! When are you going down to enjoy Pandora?


Thanks! May 31st I will be there!


----------



## HubbDave

Based on videos and reviews that I have read and watched, I am looking forward to both attractions and the land itself.  I just don't know that it is as interesting to me as Diagon Alley and WWoHP.  Sensory overload maybe, but mostly funky rocks and plants

The big plant you rub until it sprays seems loltastic


----------



## rteetz

HubbDave said:


> Based on videos and reviews that I have read and watched, I am looking forward to both attractions and the land itself.  I just don't know that it is as interesting to me as Diagon Alley and WWoHP.  Sensory overload maybe, but mostly funky rocks and plants
> 
> The big plant you rub until it sprays seems loltastic


And see to me I am not a HP fan so I don't have a strong desire to go see that at Universal. I'll get there eventually but its not something I want to rush too whereas Animal Kingdom is my favorite park.


----------



## JennLTX

Accident said:


> according to the may benefits you can download from teh AP site.  It's an exclusive list saying ALL disney owned and operated locations and then lists all the non-disney owned locations you can't use it at...   It should work there no problem.


HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rteetz

WDWNT Initial thoughts from Pandora

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/revie...-pandora-world-avatar-disneys-animal-kingdom/

Blog Mickey took some amazing photos of Pandora

https://blogmickey.com/2017/05/photos-look-around-environment-pandora-world-avatar/


----------



## HubbDave

rteetz said:


> And see to me I am not a HP fan so I don't have a strong desire to go see that at Universal. I'll get there eventually but its not something I want to rush too whereas Animal Kingdom is my favorite park.


Love AK and I'm not a huge HP, but the immersion at HP speaks to me in a different way.  I def am reserving judgement until August.   Perhaps Pandora is in a way so alien it slides past my subconscious mind. It is very dreamlike while HP seems "real" but with a twist

I do like Avatar the film about as much as the HP films (gasp!). 

My guess is seeing Pandora in person will be amazing though.


----------



## rteetz

HubbDave said:


> My guess is seeing Pandora in person will be amazing though.


I agree with this 100%.


----------



## AngiTN

HubbDave said:


> My guess is seeing Pandora in person will be amazing though.


Yes. I do not believe there is a camera out there that can do the land justice in video or film. This is why I am not looking at photos in advance. All they do is put preconceived notions in your mind of how things look. And when they don't hold up to your expectations it can really reek havoc on what you expect when you get there, if you ever get there. I just think it's always better to judge in person for yourself. Then review it.


----------



## Sarahboo

JennLTX said:


> Ditto that.  And I'm sure we'll throw down for a couple of stands as well.
> 
> BTW, DS has been informed I'll buy him this, but all other souvenirs are on HIM.  Really.  I will not be swayed.  No sirreee...



Stands for the Banshees?  I don't know if I've seen a picture of those yet!


----------



## poison ivy

rteetz said:


> Blog Mickey took some amazing photos of Pandora
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/05/photos-look-around-environment-pandora-world-avatar/



 these photos are incredible.  Thanks for the link and thanks to everyone who has shared their preview experiences so far.  I can't wait to visit on 5/22.


----------



## HubbDave

Once we hit May 27th I will def be interested to see what type of touring plan works to see both new attractions.  Our AK day has the ROL dining (Tusker late breakfast) so we don't need to FP that
Hope we can get FoP FP+ and do standby for NRJ


----------



## Flynnismine

Tess said:


> Has anyone who snagged the Passholder Preview events received the email with instructions?  I know the confirmation page indicated we would receive an email before May 12, 2017 and we are quickly getting to that date.  We will be in Disney and I don't want to miss the email.  We haven't received anything yet--anyone else?



I haven't received anything as of yet either. The email says we will receive additional information about the check in procedure BY May 12th. I'll be on a plane at 5am Friday morning heading to Disney so I hope they send the email out prior to the 12th.


----------



## Sarahboo

Sarahboo said:


> Stands for the Banshees?  I don't know if I've seen a picture of those yet!



I found one!  How neat!  I love that they look like little perches!  Does anyone know the price of the stands?


----------



## Accident

AngiTN said:


> Yes. I do not believe there is a camera out there that can do the land justice in video or film. This is why I am not looking at photos in advance. All they do is put preconceived notions in your mind of how things look. And when they don't hold up to your expectations it can really reek havoc on what you expect when you get there, if you ever get there. I just think it's always better to judge in person for yourself. Then review it.



CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!    

actually there is and that's what has attracted me to 360 video.   put your phone in a cheap headset and it's like your standing there looking around.


----------



## BobHarlem

TBH, I think it looks better in photos than in person, but it might just be me.


----------



## yulilin3

I thought Tim Tracker's video was amazing quality and now I want his camera


----------



## JDUCKY

yulilin3 said:


> I forgot to ask if we can the 20% discount can be used at Windtraders...I am happy that I am not into the banshees but I will ask for future reference



fwiw, normal CM discounts apply to all items in the gift shop, EXCEPT the Banshees...those were limited to 10%.


----------



## yulilin3

JDUCKY said:


> fwiw, normal CM discounts apply to all items in the gift shop, EXCEPT the Banshees...those were limited to 10%.


that's why I'm asking. I was with my CM and they asked and only got the 10% for the banshees


----------



## FastPasser

HubbDave said:


> My guess is seeing Pandora in person will be amazing though.


Yes it will be.


AngiTN said:


> I do not believe there is a camera out there that can do the land justice in video or film.


While those two sites have some of the best photos, if not the best, I've seen of Pandora, you're right, no matter how good they are, they can't come close to capturing the majesty, the size, the what seems to be ever present breeze blowing through there and the sounds. I swear they have fans hidden somewhere. I was there most of last week and will be there most of this week, and I still stop and gawk at the floating mountains as I walk underneath them, wow.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I thought Tim Tracker's video was amazing quality and now I want his camera


He's done videos on the cameras he uses. I have my DSLR but I would love a good video camera. I think I will hold out for a good 360 camera.


----------



## FastPasser

JDUCKY said:


> fwiw, normal CM discounts apply to all items in the gift shop, EXCEPT the Banshees...those were limited to 10%.


I'm wondering if that's temporary. I can wait until I get my 35% off.


----------



## terri33inne

rteetz said:


> WDWNT Initial thoughts from Pandora
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/revie...-pandora-world-avatar-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Anyone else disappointed in this quote from the above article. "No signs of Mickey Mouse are present on Pandora either, as it is the first themed land constructed without Hidden Mickeys."

I get the immersion thing, but this is disappointing to me.  I keep hearing Walt's voice saying "I only hope we never lose sight of one thing... It was all started by a mouse."


----------



## CAS239

terri33inne said:


> Anyone else disappointed in this quote from the above article. "No signs of Mickey Mouse are present on Pandora either, as it is the first themed land constructed without Hidden Mickeys."
> 
> I get the immersion thing, but this is disappointing to me.  I keep hearing Walt's voice saying "I only hope we never lose sight of one thing... It was all started by a mouse."



I consider the touch points as somewhat of a hidden Mickey


----------



## maryj11

terri33inne said:


> Anyone else disappointed in this quote from the above article. "No signs of Mickey Mouse are present on Pandora either, as it is the first themed land constructed without Hidden Mickeys."
> 
> I get the immersion thing, but this is disappointing to me.  I keep hearing Walt's voice saying "I only hope we never lose sight of one thing... It was all started by a mouse."


 I cant believe they left out the mouse .


----------



## rteetz

terri33inne said:


> Anyone else disappointed in this quote from the above article. "No signs of Mickey Mouse are present on Pandora either, as it is the first themed land constructed without Hidden Mickeys."
> 
> I get the immersion thing, but this is disappointing to me.  I keep hearing Walt's voice saying "I only hope we never lose sight of one thing... It was all started by a mouse."


Maybe I am a little disappointed with no hidden mickeys but I like that they are sticking to their guns with immersion. You can see Mickey in plenty of other places. I was very glad to see no Mickey MB scanners.


----------



## yulilin3

And I thought I caught a hidden Mickey when I recorded video at the NRJ


----------



## yulilin3

CAS239 said:


> I consider the touch points as somewhat of a hidden Mickey







not sure. But the color scheme for ACE does remind me of Boba Fett


----------



## FastPasser

terri33inne said:


> Anyone else disappointed in this quote from the above article.


Not in the slightest.


terri33inne said:


> I keep hearing Walt's voice saying


Walt's legacy will always be with the Disney company. How can it not be? Pandora is a tiny slice of the huge worldwide Disney parks pie. I can assure you that Mickey is holding his own in the Walt Disney Company hierarchy.


----------



## Raetz

Rachel95x said:


> This is reassuring to hear! FJ is the only ride I could not ride at universal and never had any trouble at Disney. Just wondering where abouts on the leg do the leg restraints make contact with you?


not sure, as I was lost in the moment. However might have some good news on leg fitting. A friend rode it twice in  a row ( Child swap) first time had hard time get legs in and when they finally got them in it was very uncomfortable. Second time he sat farther back on the seat and his legs fit easily and comfortably.  He is six one with long calves and big feet size 13.


----------



## Raetz

Raetz said:


> My thoughts
> 
> I was lucky to go on Tuesday as a guest of a cast member. I was excited, but was not expecting it to live up to the hype.
> 
> It looks 10x better in person than it does in pic/vid. It was like walking in a giant sculpture. It was just as amazing as visiting National parks like Yosemite, Glacier, Zion etc. This is something I honesty was not expecting. Waking in the valley was just jaw dropping. Some of the plants are obviously fake, but they did an amazing job mixing the real with the fake.
> 
> Flight of passage was just wow! First off I am not a fan of screen based rides and prone to motion sickness..... there was not a hint of it for me and a everyone else in my party. One person suggested this may be do to the refreshing wind in your face I am pooh sized and at my current size I cant ride Forbidden journey. I had no problem riding FOP. I carry most my weight in my torso. The ride is smooth and exhilarating. The reason you are restrained is the whole platform moves and I think the seats are stationary on the platform. To me it feels like downhill skiing in knee deep powder. The wind in your face feels natural and really enhances the experience.
> 
> Rode the river Journey twice....really enjoyed it. The second time was much better because I just soaked it in a turned off the analytical part of my brain. The animatronic was Wow!
> 
> Hope they get all the bugs out of the FOP or Disney is going to have a PR nightmare.




Just wanted to add that the ride motion feels really organic. unlike most if not all rides it feels like something natural and not mechanical. I am referring to how fast yet smooth it feels  without a hint of motion sickness or vertigo. For reference I get varying degrees of motion sickness from Star tours, Harry FJ, Simpsons, and Transformers.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> not sure. But the color scheme for ACE does remind me of Boba Fett


Well, I showed this to CM friend, who is extremely close friends with Mickey and Minnie, and she says, "No, not a hidden Mic." Yes for Fett colors.


----------



## hiroMYhero

2 FPs available for FoP for May 30th:


Tiffany_m15 said:


> I have 2 fastpasses for Tuesday, May 30th for Animal Kingdom's new Flight of Passage ride in Pandora that I am cancelling. The window is for arrival between 3:55pm and 4:55pm. Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## AngiTN

Accident said:


> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!
> 
> actually there is and that's what has attracted me to 360 video.   put your phone in a cheap headset and it's like your standing there looking around.


Once I see it for myself I'll go back and look at the pics and see how they compare.

I do have one of the cheap headsets. So far I haven't seen anything that looks real to me



rteetz said:


> Maybe I am a little disappointed with no hidden mickeys but I like that they are sticking to their guns with immersion. You can see Mickey in plenty of other places. I was very glad to see no Mickey MB scanners.


I give them credit for sticking to the theme myself


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hiroMYhero said:


> Off-topic and because it's a slow morning on the thread:
> 
> Not only is this week "Finals Week" for @rteetz/Ryan, today is his birthday!
> 
> Ryan! Enjoy your exam-free day. And, thanks for all you do for DISers!!




Happy Birthday - and thanks again for all you work on the boards!


----------



## Johnny Quest

hiroMYhero said:


> Well, I showed this to CM friend, who is extremely close friends with Mickey and Minnie, and she says, "No, not a hidden Mic." Yes for Fett colors.





> not sure. But the color scheme for ACE does remind me of Boba Fett


That looks like Mickey's Avatar.


----------



## cigar95

terri33inne said:


> Anyone else disappointed in this quote from the above article. "No signs of Mickey Mouse are present on Pandora either, as it is the first themed land constructed without Hidden Mickeys."


I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking they're in there, but they may be far from obvious, and not numerous.


----------



## FastPasser

hiroMYhero said:


> Well, I showed this to CM friend, who is extremely close friends with Mickey and Minnie, and she says, "No, not a hidden Mic." Yes for Fett colors.


You're friend is exactly correct, it doesn't qualify as a Hidden Mickey for several reasons.


cigar95 said:


> but they may be far from obvious, and not numerous.


By definition, and there actually is a definition published by Disney, and using different wording, states that Hidden Mickeys are not to be obvious.


----------



## Kindermouse

Johnny Quest said:


> That looks like Mickey's avatar.


----------



## lklasing

Please forgive me if this is already addressed somewhere in these 146 pages, but how quickly do FP+ run out for the two attractions?  And, which runs out first - FOP or NRJ?  I totally dropped the ball and failed to renew the AP of my daughter today and tomorrow is 60 days.  I have to go through DVC to get the discount so I won't be able to do that till 9:00 tomorrow morning. 

Did I kill our chances to get either ride?  Both?   We have 2 passes that are going on the trip but not going to the park on AK day so we have the ability to get both rides if they won't all be gone by the time I can renew in the morning.

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## hiroMYhero

lklasing said:


> Please forgive me if this is already addressed somewhere in these 146 pages, but how quickly do FP+ run out for the two attractions?  And, which runs out first - FOP or NRJ?  I totally dropped the ball and failed to renew the AP of my daughter today and tomorrow is 60 days.  I have to go through DVC to get the discount so I won't be able to do that till 9:00 tomorrow morning.
> 
> Did I kill our chances to get either ride?  Both?   We have 2 passes that are going on the trip but not going to the park on AK day so we have the ability to get both rides if they won't all be gone by the time I can renew in the morning.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts!


You can buy a multi-day ticket now to link to your DD and book your FPs tomorrow. Then when you are in the parks, upgrade/use the multi-day ticket to purchase the DVC AP renewal.


----------



## heidica

For those getting to attend the Previews, I am going to be very interested in hearing from you more about how FoP fits Pooh size people. Especially the calves. I'm 5'3" but the circumference of my calves is very large. Even wide calf boots do not fit me (believe me I have tried on 100s of boots - I would need to have them custom made). I have a childhood memory of an employee at Buster Browns commenting on how big my calves were. That was at age 7.



Raetz said:


> not sure, as I was lost in the moment. However might have some good news on leg fitting. A friend rode it twice in  a row ( Child swap) first time had hard time get legs in and when they finally got them in it was very uncomfortable. Second time he sat farther back on the seat and his legs fit easily and comfortably.  He is six one with long calves and big feet size 13.


I'm hoping to hear more about these kinds of adjustments over the next couple of months.

I imagine that the back restraint is like a reverse lap belt, where it has to "click" a few times to be secure. And I'm assuming the purpose of the calf restrain is to keep our feet and legs inside the ride vehicle. I hope it doesn't need to be tight. I can see how it would be dangerous if our legs were allowed to extend past the ride vehicle. I get to make my FP+ selections on June 9th and I hope to have a better idea of how the ride vehicle might fit. I will definitely be trying out the test vehicle in front before getting in line, but I need to decide if I should FP+ FoP and do NRJ at RD or the other way around. Don't want to waste a FP+ on a ride I can't fit. I could always do FP+ for NRJ and do single rider line at RD for FoP if I do fit in the test vehicle.


----------



## robinb

heidica said:


> For those getting to attend the Previews, I am going to be very interested in hearing from you more about how FoP fits Pooh size people. Especially the calves. I'm 5'3" but the circumference of my calves is very large. Even wide calf boots do not fit me (believe me I have tried on 100s of boots - I would need to have them custom made). I have a childhood memory of an employee at Buster Browns commenting on how big my calves were. That was at age 7.


Will do.  My DH is short (about 5'7") and overweight with large calves.   I'm getting a little worried about him being able to ride on Saturday .


----------



## heidica

robinb said:


> Will do.  My DH is short (about 5'7") and overweight with large calves.   I'm getting a little worried about him being able to ride on Saturday .



Thanks! Thinking happy thoughts for your DH. I have never ever had to worry about fitting on a ride at Disney but now I am.


----------



## lklasing

hiroMYhero said:


> You can buy a multi-day ticket now to link to your DD and book your FPs tomorrow. Then when you are in the parks, upgrade/use the multi-day ticket to purchase the DVC AP renewal.



This is what I wound up doing.  Thanks so much for the idea.  I couldn't figure out any other way to make sure she would be okay to get the FPs tomorrow.


----------



## CAS239

Wife and I are in shape and should have no issue riding, but when I go on the 19th I'll report back if I see anyone not able to get on. I'm sure nearly everyone should be good though


----------



## rileyz

It's very possible that others are "in shape" but have very large or muscular calves.  Not everyone is built the same.


----------



## FastPasser

CAS239 said:


> when I go on the 19th I'll report back if I see anyone not able to get on.


I've witnessed and have talked to people having to leave the ride because they couldn't ride. Disney anticipated it and is fully aware of the issue as shown on the sign at the entrance. (The last part has been hi-lighted for clarity.) They are monitoring the situation to see what percentage can not ride.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> I've witnessed and have talked to people having to leave the ride because they couldn't ride. Disney anticipated it and is fully aware of the issue as shown on the sign at the entrance. (The last part has been hi-lighted for clarity.) They are monitoring the situation to see what percentage can not ride.


circling back to the conversation that we've had for the past I don't know how many pages, they should include this on the website and MDE for people planning, not just on the ride warning once you are there/ How many people actually stop and read the warnings on the rides? unless you are stuck in that portion of the queue


----------



## Stitch813

So psyched for my September trip!!  Pandora and my first MNSSHP!!


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> circling back to the conversation that we've had for the past I don't know how many pages, they should include this on the website and MDE for people planning, not just on the ride warning once you are there/ How many people actually stop and read the warnings on the rides? unless you are stuck in that portion of the queue


However how many will go ahead and read warning on MDE also? I think many just skip ahead and miss those things.


----------



## FastPasser

heidica said:


> For those getting to attend the Previews, I am going to be very interested in hearing from you more about how FoP fits Pooh size people.


A number of people on here have ridden FoP and posted about their experience. It's been discussed a lot.


heidica said:


> I'm hoping to hear more about these kinds of adjustments over the next couple of months.


The rider in the post you're referring to made adjustments to how they sat on the seat, but the seat mechanism remained the same.


heidica said:


> I imagine that the back restraint is like a reverse lap belt, where it has to "click" a few times to be secure. And I'm assuming the purpose of the calf restrain is to keep our feet and legs inside the ride vehicle. I hope it doesn't need to be tight.


You're pretty well confined. How tight will be determined by your body shape.








heidica said:


> but I need to decide if I should FP+ FoP and do NRJ at RD or the other way around. Don't want to waste a FP+ on a ride I can't fit.


Based on what I've observed, reports by others fitting or not fitting will not be that helpful in determining whether or not another person fits. There are just too many body shape variables and combinations.



yulilin3 said:


> they should include this on the website and MDE for people planning, not just on the ride


Agreed, I have to think they will. Don't know why they haven't yet.



yulilin3 said:


> for people planning, not just on the ride warning once you are there


Assuming that they do publicize it well, except in the obvious cases, no one should rule themselves out based on the warning on the AP/website because you just never know if you'll fit until you try the demo seat.


----------



## hiroMYhero

FastPasser said:


> I've witnessed and have talked to people having to leave the ride because they couldn't ride. Disney anticipated it and is fully aware of the issue as shown on the sign at the entrance. (The last part has been hi-lighted for clarity.) They are monitoring the situation to see what percentage can not ride.


FastPasser ~ Thanks! This info has been added to the FP Ride Info area - Post #2.


----------



## FastPasser

rileyz said:


> It's very possible that others are "in shape" but have very large or muscular calves.


So far, my sense is that if you're "in shape" but may have large calves, unless you're exceptionally tall, and no guarantee, but you're more than likely ok. It's a small percentage of people that aren't able to ride.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Assuming that they do publicize it well, except in the obvious cases, no one should rule themselves out based on the warning on the AP/website because you just never know if you'll fit until you try the demo seat.


for sure. You should not rule yourself out at all, but it is important for people too know what to expect.


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser said:


> So far, my sense is that if you're "in shape" but may have large calves, unless you're exceptionally tall, and no guarantee, but you're more than likely ok. It's a small percentage of people that aren't able to ride.





yulilin3 said:


> for sure. You should not rule yourself out at all, but it is important for people too know what to expect.


Speaking of what to expect, has there been any discussion of a plan for guest recovery for the few that have used a FP for the ride only to find out they can't ride and can't get a FP for the other Pandora ride? Considering these guests have had to pick one or the other, they are possibly out of luck riding either based on something they have no way of knowing about in advance. Even with the warning, it's just not possible to know for sure


----------



## FastPasser

AngiTN said:


> Speaking of what to expect, has there been any discussion of a plan for guest recovery for the few that have used a FP for the ride only to find out they can't ride and can't get a FP for the other Pandora ride?


Haven't heard, but that means nothing. I guess they'll do whatever they do at other attractions where someone may not fit. Do they do any guest recovery in those cases?


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Speaking of what to expect, has there been any discussion of a plan for guest recovery for the few that have used a FP for the ride only to find out they can't ride and can't get a FP for the other Pandora ride? Considering these guests have had to pick one or the other, they are possibly out of luck riding either based on something they have no way of knowing about in advance. Even with the warning, it's just not possible to know for sure


during CM preview they were giving out a voucher for a free non alcoholic drink at Satu'li Canteen or a free ice cream bar. Not sure what the actual guest recovery will be, if any, once the land officially opens


----------



## CampbellzSoup

@yulilin3 my friend is a moderator now congratulations!!!!!


I'll have no problem getting on this but I can imagine the humility one must feel being told they can't ride something - not good feeling.  Let's hope they have some kind of demo in front to see if you are eligible.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lklasing said:


> Please forgive me if this is already addressed somewhere in these 146 pages, but how quickly do FP+ run out for the two attractions?  And, which runs out first - FOP or NRJ?  I totally dropped the ball and failed to renew the AP of my daughter today and tomorrow is 60 days.  I have to go through DVC to get the discount so I won't be able to do that till 9:00 tomorrow morning.
> 
> Did I kill our chances to get either ride?  Both?   We have 2 passes that are going on the trip but not going to the park on AK day so we have the ability to get both rides if they won't all be gone by the time I can renew in the morning.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts!



From what has been reported so far it seems like FoP definitely runs out before NRJ but both have had decent availability at 60 days.  At 30 days it seems like FoP is/might be gone but some NRJ availability

(Other than opening day which was all gone)


----------



## CampbellzSoup

For only two rides I might just suck it up and do the que for the line...I want to get all the immersion out of the ride, plus it's not like animal kingdom is still a difficult park to navigate at least now I can say I'll get a full day out of it esp with the nighttime show.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CampbellzSoup said:


> @yulilin3 my friend is a moderator now congratulations!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'll have no problem getting on this but I can imagine the humility one must feel being told they can't ride something - not good feeling.  Let's hope they have some kind of demo in front to see if you are eligible.



I've heard of some unfortunate situations at 7DMT which doesn't have a tester seat so you only find out once you get to the front

Hopefully with the tester seat it will minimize those situations and I think ideally they would have a CM at the tester seat that could change a FoP fastpass for a river ride one right there (can't be "that" many people that it would be drastic impact to river ride to give out a few extra FP for it)


----------



## FastPasser

CampbellzSoup said:


> I can imagine the humility one must feel being told they can't ride something - not good feeling.


I was sitting next to a person who had to leave, and I felt bad for them. The CM did all she could to get them to fit, but to no avail. They took it well.[QUOTE="CampbellzSoup, post: 57567333, member: 532701"]Let's hope they have some kind of demo in front to see if you are eligible.[/QUOTE]That's been in the works all along, but it should have been available for all the previews. I don't understand why the delay.


----------



## Shellbells

Oh man, I'm bummed. My husband is already worried he won't be able to ride anything. He's 6'4 300 lbs. He won't ride a lot of things at disneyland even though I've done  the research and assured him he can ride them. 

Looks like this is off the list


----------



## Johnny Quest

Was thinking the same thing re: 7DMT.  There are so many variables where a rider could be turned away from an attraction.  I'm not sure this type of situation warrants special treatment beyond the standard practices.


----------



## wilkeliza

Having worked in attractions but not an attraction with issues I don't know of a blanket guest recovery for this situation. It is possible that if it is low enough that a guest recovery coupon is filled out and made valid for expedited entry into any other ride. Every CM has access to those yellow tickets and would be an easy fix for those who waited and could not ride. If you try the tester and can't then perhaps a CM can make your FP valid for Na'vi River or turn it into an anytime FP for DAK.


----------



## AngiTN

Johnny Quest said:


> Was thinking the same thing re: 7DMT.  There are so many variables where a rider could be turned away from an attraction.  I'm not sure this type of situation warrants special treatment beyond the standard practices.


A lot depends on numbers. Currently there are no rides at Disney where there are very many guests that can't ride. Percentages who can't fit are small. If FoP has a fairly high percentage of guests who can't ride, guests who burned their only Pandora FP on a ride they can't ride, who are rather upset to find there is 1 ride in all of Disney they can't ride, it may go far to do something. Not saying they should, just that it may be a good idea to hand out a FP for the boat ride and that would cost them nothing. It may not fix all the upset guests but it would go a ways to helps those who had to pick between the 2 rides and picked one they can't ride.


----------



## Kindermouse

Johnny Quest said:


> Was thinking the same thing re: 7DMT.  There are so many variables where a rider could be turned away from an attraction.  I'm not sure this type of situation warrants special treatment beyond the standard practices.



I dont think being given a FP after waiting for a long time only to be turned away is special treatment. I have waited a long time in line only to have rides go down just before I get on and been given a FP to make up for it. Getting a FP to make up for wasted time is par for the course for Disney Parks so I think it would fall under "standard practices". I think I have heard it referred to as "guest recovery" but I could be mixing that up with something else-it's 6:30 am here and I'm still on the first cup of coffee .


----------



## AngiTN

Shellbells said:


> Oh man, I'm bummed. My husband is already worried he won't be able to ride anything. He's 6'4 300 lbs. He won't ride a lot of things at disneyland even though I've done  the research and assured him he can ride them.
> 
> Looks like this is off the list


He's pretty much the same size as my DH has been at times (he's slightly below this now). He has been able to ride everything at Disney (and Universal for that matter). I can't fathom he'd have an issue.


----------



## AngiTN

Kindermouse said:


> I dont think being given a FP after waiting for a long time only to be turned away is special treatment. I have waited a long time in line only to have rides go down just before I get on and been given a FP to make up for it. Getting a FP to make up for wasted time is par for the course for Disney Parks so I think it would fall under "standard practices". I think I have heard it referred to as "guest recovery" but I could be mixing that up with something else-it's 6:30 am here and I'm still on the first cup of coffee .


No, that is guest recovery and pretty much what I was referring to. And it's something that doesn't cost Disney money so it shouldn't be too much trouble for them to hand them out, unless it turns out to be so many it screws up FP wait times.


----------



## poison ivy

It wouldn't be any trouble to issue the other FP assuming the person hadn't already done a standby for NRJ.


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser said:


> unless you're exceptionally tall,


At 6'6", I am probably not riding?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Dan Murphy said:


> At 6'6", I am probably not riding?


Dan, you'll have to try the demo seat to determine if you'll be fine with the restraint system.

The DIS guys who rode are over 6'...maybe 6'3" and they didn't experience any problems.


----------



## Princess Sparkle

Sorry i am not following through. Is there a new height and weight restriction on FoP other than the "greater than 42 inch" thing ?


----------



## FastPasser

Dan Murphy said:


> At 6'6", I am probably not riding?


I purposely stopped a man as he exited Pandora who was very tall just to ask him if he was able to ride it. He said he no problem. He was 6'-8", not thin, but and not overweight. It's not just about the height. It's a combination of things.


----------



## wilkeliza

Princess Sparkle said:


> Sorry i am not following through. Is there a new height and weight restriction on FoP other than the "greater than 42 inch" thing ?



There will be some passengers (no one knows the exact height, weight, or combo of both) that will not be able to ride due to the restraint system. I'm seeing some taller muscular guys on twitter saying they could not ride and shorter more apple body shapes saying it was a no go as well.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Princess Sparkle said:


> Sorry i am not following through. Is there a new height and weight restriction on FoP other than the "greater than 42 inch" thing ?


This thread is now cycling through the restraint system restrictions for the 2nd or 3rd time. 

If you read the 2 or 3 most recent pages, you'll find that a small percentage of Preview guests haven't been able to ride FoP based on the restraint system not locking in place. It varies - no one can predict who may not be able to ride.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> This thread is now cycling through the restraint system restrictions for the 2nd or 3rd time.
> 
> If you read the 2 or 3 most recent pages, you'll find that a small percentage of Preview guests haven't been able to ride FoP based on the restraint system not locking in place. It varies - no one can predict who may not be able to ride.


Yep. 

For those wondering about the the restraints everything we know as of right now is in the first posts. As more people ride we will get a better understanding until then it is what it is.


----------



## danikoski

Princess Sparkle said:


> Sorry i am not following through. Is there a new height and weight restriction on FoP other than the "greater than 42 inch" thing ?



Just an FYI, the height requirement for FoP is 44 inches.

I wouldn't want someone to get confused about the minimum height requirement...that is at least locked in.


----------



## FastPasser

In an effort to get back on track, these are a few first week observations:

. Some visitors commented that they envisioned it to be be larger. It's about as big 1-3/4 football fields.

. Minimal signage is fine. After entering, straight ahead is NRJ, look right from there for FoP.

. The main attraction is not the NRJ or FoP, it's the land itself. If you're like most visitors, you'll spend more time, by far, experiencing it than anything else.

. Take in the small things too, don't just concentrate on the two rides. Actually the first thing you'll encounter is quite large. It's interactive, so spend a few minutes there. You may get      wet.

. No negative responses. Keep in mind that it's been mainly CMs and their guests so far, and they have no reason to refrain from telling other CMs what they really think.

. Man, that FoP Stand-by Que is long. I had two minutes to get to the actual ride area from the Que entrance, I just made it, and I'm an overly fast walker.

. Can be very difficult to tell which plant life is real and what's not.

. I am impressed and give it 2 thumbs up, way up. Full disclosure, I'm jaded regarding WDW and I prefer Universal attractions over WDW. I know what you're thinking.


----------



## mike_71

FastPasser said:


> In an effort to get back on track, these are a few first week observations:
> 
> . Some visitors commented that they envisioned it to be be larger. It's about as big 1-3/4 football fields.
> 
> . Minimal signage is fine. After entering, straight ahead is NRJ, look right from there for FoP.
> 
> . The main attraction is not the NRJ or FoP, it's the land itself. If you're like most visitors, you'll spend more time, by far, experiencing it than anything else.
> 
> . Take in the small things too, don't just concentrate on the two rides. Actually the first thing you'll encounter is quite large. It's interactive, so spend a few minutes there. You may get      wet.
> 
> . No negative responses. Keep in mind that it's been mainly CMs and their guests so far, and they have no reason to refrain from telling other CMs what they really think.
> 
> . Man, that FoP Stand-by Que is long. I had two minutes to get to the actual ride area from the Que entrance, I just made it, and I'm an overly fast walker.
> 
> . Can be very difficult to tell which plant life is real and what's not.
> 
> . I am impressed and give it 2 thumbs up, way up. Full disclosure, I'm jaded regarding WDW and I prefer Universal attractions over WDW. I know what you're thinking.



Having visited, I agree with this assessment. Didn't get a chance to ride FoP because it was down, but the land is the real winner here.


----------



## poison ivy

mike_71 said:


> Having visited, I agree with this assessment. Didn't get a chance to ride FoP because it was down, but the land is the real winner here.


Are they *not* letting guests without FoP passes in once the ride is back up?  I thought I saw a video where they did eventually get to ride even though they were told it was down and did not initially get a pass for it.


----------



## JennLTX

mike_71 said:


> Having visited, I agree with this assessment. Didn't get a chance to ride FoP because it was down, but the land is the real winner here.


That's the part I'm looking forward to most.  Originally I'd planned a marathon of a single day visit, then plans changed and it's now a two-day deal, with one day being primarily morning and the next being afternoon / evening.  I'm REALLY excited about seeing it at night, and I'm glad we're not going to be completely rushed and exhausted trying to get it all in.


----------



## Redcon1

FastPasser said:


> In an effort to get back on track, these are a few first week observations:
> 
> . Some visitors commented that they envisioned it to be be larger. It's about as big 1-3/4 football fields.
> 
> . Minimal signage is fine. After entering, straight ahead is NRJ, look right from there for FoP.
> 
> . The main attraction is not the NRJ or FoP, it's the land itself. If you're like most visitors, you'll spend more time, by far, experiencing it than anything else.
> 
> . Take in the small things too, don't just concentrate on the two rides. Actually the first thing you'll encounter is quite large. It's interactive, so spend a few minutes there. You may get      wet.
> 
> . No negative responses. Keep in mind that it's been mainly CMs and their guests so far, and they have no reason to refrain from telling other CMs what they really think.
> 
> . Man, that FoP Stand-by Que is long. I had two minutes to get to the actual ride area from the Que entrance, I just made it, and I'm an overly fast walker.
> 
> . Can be very difficult to tell which plant life is real and what's not.
> 
> . I am impressed and give it 2 thumbs up, way up. Full disclosure, I'm jaded regarding WDW and I prefer Universal attractions over WDW. I know what you're thinking.



Is there room for another attraction if they wanted to expand the area?


----------



## twebber55

JennLTX said:


> That's the part I'm looking forward to most.  Originally I'd planned a marathon of a single day visit, then plans changed and it's now a two-day deal, with one day being primarily morning and the next being afternoon / evening.  I'm REALLY excited about seeing it at night, and I'm glad we're not going to be completely rushed and exhausted trying to get it all in.


i have similar plans
first day at resort do morning at DAk and then last day do evening at DAK with some 11-1 nighttime money shots in there as well


----------



## twebber55

Redcon1 said:


> Is there room for another attraction if they wanted to expand the area?


just based off of aerials yes to the left of NRJ


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser said:


> . Some visitors commented that they envisioned it to be be larger. It's about as big 1-3/4 football fields.



I think the show building and mountain range take up some of that space making it feel smaller. Considering the original plans had three attractions and that was cut due to costs I am sure that made it a bit smaller too. 



FastPasser said:


> . Minimal signage is fine. After entering, straight ahead is NRJ, look right from there for FoP.



I agree with this and I haven't been there yet. I think the whole ACE signage and totems work. 



FastPasser said:


> . The main attraction is not the NRJ or FoP, it's the land itself. If you're like most visitors, you'll spend more time, by far, experiencing it than anything else.



Bingo, I think some people don't realize this. Joe Rohde and team want you to get the whole experience in the details of the land for that immersion not just experience that rides. 



FastPasser said:


> . Take in the small things too, don't just concentrate on the two rides. Actually the first thing you'll encounter is quite large. It's interactive, so spend a few minutes there. You may get wet.



Maybe "bang the drum" 



FastPasser said:


> . No negative responses. Keep in mind that it's been mainly CMs and their guests so far, and they have no reason to refrain from telling other CMs what they really think.



That's kind of amazing to me that pretty much everyone who has gone in doesn't have a lot of negative things to say. Sure there are little things people have complained about like a food item or such but overall its been very positive. 



FastPasser said:


> . Man, that FoP Stand-by Que is long. I had two minutes to get to the actual ride area from the Que entrance, I just made it, and I'm an overly fast walker.



And its has incredible details. I have heard its roughly 4 hours worth of queue capacity. 



FastPasser said:


> . I am impressed and give it 2 thumbs up, way up. Full disclosure, I'm jaded regarding WDW and I prefer Universal attractions over WDW. I know what you're thinking.



Universal? What is that?


----------



## rteetz

Redcon1 said:


> Is there room for another attraction if they wanted to expand the area?


Yes.


----------



## rteetz

twebber55 said:


> just based off of aerials yes to the left of NRJ


The employee parking lot to be exact.


----------



## notrub98

I am glad I read through this thread .... I was planning to book FP for FOP but now I think my 5 year old will be too scared.  She's tall enough, but I think it will be a little too intense for her.  We'll stick to the boat for this trip .  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bronte

I am going Saturday May 13th for the AP preview 3-5.
Does anyone know when we have to line up, where and if we will be able to ride both rides ??
Thanks


----------



## mike_71

poison ivy said:


> Are they *not* letting guests without FoP passes in once the ride is back up?  I thought I saw a video where they did eventually get to ride even though they were told it was down and did not initially get a pass for it.



I was at the last preview of the day so the ride was down for the evening. Going again Saturday and hope to ride then.


----------



## yulilin3

Bronte said:


> I am going Saturday May 13th for the AP preview 3-5.
> Does anyone know when we have to line up, where and if we will be able to ride both rides ??
> Thanks


If it's like CM preview you line up on the walkway heading towards Pandra, next to Pizzafari and Tiffins.
If they do the same as CM preview they will have limited tickets to do FoP and NRJ will be available to everyone. If the number of ap preview going in is smaller (that's what I've been told) than CM preview there might not be a need for tickets for FoP and everyone can go in'If everything is working properly you should have time to do both rides


----------



## FastPasser

poison ivy said:


> Are they *not* letting guests without FoP passes in once the ride is back up?  I thought I saw a video where they did eventually get to ride even though they were told it was down and did not initially get a pass for it.


The CM previews are currently taking place, so whatever they're doing now may or may not be done during the AP/DVC previews.



Bronte said:


> I am going Saturday May 13th for the AP preview 3-5. Does anyone know when we have to line up, where and if we will be able to ride both rides?


Those are tough questions because it will be the first day of non-CM previews and it's a whole new ball game. They'll be fewer people and if FoP is able to run more theaters, that changes things as well. We'll have a better idea later in the week.

ETA, And what Yulilin3 said.


----------



## AngiTN

Bronte said:


> I am going Saturday May 13th for the AP preview 3-5.
> Does anyone know when we have to line up, where and if we will be able to ride both rides ??
> Thanks


I believe the instructions for what to do are to be sent out via email on Friday


----------



## Wood Nymph

How valuable would it be to see the movie before going to this new attraction? I saw the movie ages ago and don't remember much of it at all. They are playing it on AMC, the cable channel, next week and I might try to see it before we come down for the AP preview on May 20th.

Do you think it would be worth the time to see the movie first?


----------



## FastPasser

rteetz said:


> Universal? What is that?


It's where Disney has their thrill rides.


----------



## AngiTN

Wood Nymph said:


> How valuable would it be to see the movie before going to this new attraction? I saw the movie ages ago and don't remember much of it at all. They are playing it on AMC, the cable channel, next week and I might try to see it before we come down for the AP preview on May 20th.
> 
> Do you think it would be worth the time to see the movie first?


We are going to take time to see it again. Just to get us "in the mood" so to speak
Well, and DGD hasn't ever seen it. I think she'll really enjoy it too. It's on the books for Sunday night


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FastPasser said:


> In an effort to get back on track, these are a few first week observations:
> 
> . Some visitors commented that they envisioned it to be be larger. It's about as big 1-3/4 football fields.
> 
> . Minimal signage is fine. After entering, straight ahead is NRJ, look right from there for FoP.
> *
> . The main attraction is not the NRJ or FoP, it's the land itself. If you're like most visitors, you'll spend more time, by far, experiencing it than anything else.*
> 
> . Take in the small things too, don't just concentrate on the two rides. Actually the first thing you'll encounter is quite large. It's interactive, so spend a few minutes there. You may get      wet.
> 
> . No negative responses. Keep in mind that it's been mainly CMs and their guests so far, and they have no reason to refrain from telling other CMs what they really think.
> 
> . Man, that FoP Stand-by Que is long. I had two minutes to get to the actual ride area from the Que entrance, I just made it, and I'm an overly fast walker.
> 
> . Can be very difficult to tell which plant life is real and what's not.
> 
> . I am impressed and give it 2 thumbs up, way up. Full disclosure, I'm jaded regarding WDW and I prefer Universal attractions over WDW. I know what you're thinking.



that has been my thinking form the beginning - when people would react negatively saying "why only two rides" ... it isn't just a hallway to 2 rides, the whole land is an attraction - so glad to hear it is living up to that thought


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> It's where Disney has their thrill rides.


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser said:


> It's where Disney has their thrill rides.


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

FastPasser said:


> . Man, that FoP Stand-by Que is long. I had two minutes to get to the actual ride area from the Que entrance, I just made it, and I'm an overly fast walker.
> 
> g.



If someone has limited mobility, would they be able to take a scooter through the Que?


----------



## wilkeliza

ConnecticutFlea said:


> If someone has limited mobility, would they be able to take a scooter through the Que?



It appears no scooters in the line only wheelchairs.


----------



## giant4203

I didn't know if this was ever resolved many many pages back, and I didn't want to go hunting lol....if you or someone in your party needs special assistance loading into the seats at FoP and/or NRJ , there are special  transfer devices... just ask a cast member


----------



## wilkeliza

giant4203 said:


> I didn't know if this was ever resolved many many pages back, and I didn't want to go hunting lol....if you or someone in your party needs special assistance loading into the seats at FoP and/or NRJ , there are special  transfer devices... just ask a cast member



Can you describe the devices? It was discussed but no one knew exactly what the assistance device was. Is it just a scoot board like other boat rides and attractions or is it something else?


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

wilkeliza said:


> It appears no scooters in the line only wheelchairs.



Do you think they will have wheelchairs available just for FoP, like they do for Pirates of the Carribean?


----------



## wilkeliza

ConnecticutFlea said:


> Do you think they will have wheelchairs available just for FoP, like they do for Pirates of the Carribean?



No clue but I can check on Saturday if no one else has the information.


----------



## robinb

Wood Nymph said:


> How valuable would it be to see the movie before going to this new attraction? I saw the movie ages ago and don't remember much of it at all. They are playing it on AMC, the cable channel, next week and I might try to see it before we come down for the AP preview on May 20th.
> 
> Do you think it would be worth the time to see the movie first?


We just watched it again on Sunday.  I thought it was worth it to become familiar with the story again.


----------



## mnmhouston

TheMaxRebo said:


> From what has been reported so far it seems like FoP definitely runs out before NRJ but both have had decent availability at 60 days.  At 30 days it seems like FoP is/might be gone but some NRJ availability
> 
> (Other than opening day which was all gone)



I'm thinking FP FoP if we can get it and RD run to NRJ.


----------



## Capang

As far as some of the interactive features of the land how does one figure out what is interactive? Besides just touching everything we come across? Will the I interactive features be obvious?


----------



## giant4203

wilkeliza said:


> Can you describe the devices? It was discussed but no one knew exactly what the assistance device was. Is it just a scoot board like other boat rides and attractions or is it something else?


I haven't seen the one for NRJ, but the one for FOP is a wheelchair that lifts the guest up, puts them over the seat and lowers them into place


----------



## poison ivy

mnmhouston said:


> I'm thinking FP FoP if we can get it and RD run to NRJ.



I'm guessing this will be a common strategy.  AK has always been a park that guests habitually arrive early to. I expect this may change over time, esp with the luminescent draw to Pandora, but that may just become a nighttime activity for a lot of us.   We're all creatures of habit.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

poison ivy said:


> I'm guessing this will be a common strategy.  AK has always been a park that guests habitually arrive early to. I expect this may change over time, esp with the luminescent draw to Pandora, but that may just become a nighttime activity for a lot of us.   We're all creatures of habit.


I think it will change too but a lot has to do with operating hours. If the park used to close between 5 and 6-6:30pm you sorta had to arrive early if you wanted to get some touring in. Now with later hours just by having the nighttime stuff (ROL, etc) it's adjusted at least some guest's plans (I've got no idea how much it's adjusted outside of the DIS). I mean I've got a night actually planned at AK whereas before I would never have that-it would just be the day and then the night going to another park simply because of operating hours. Now with Pandora that will change even further just because there's more of a draw to just take it easy and meander around; sure the two rides will be somewhat of a draw at night but really the land itself is the draw at night.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> As far as some of the interactive features of the land how does one figure out what is interactive? Besides just touching everything we come across? Will the I interactive features be obvious?



Reminds me of the queue for Roger Rabbit ... one of the doors makes noise if you knock on it so after that my kids were knocking of every other part of the queue "just to check"


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> As far as some of the interactive features of the land how does one figure out what is interactive? Besides just touching everything we come across? Will the I interactive features be obvious?


The main entry feature is interactive. It's really something you'll have to discover or at least see others doing.


----------



## Capang

Thanks! I'm not sure if I'm more excited to "play" with the land or ride the new rides! I foresee many late nights for emh on my trip next month spent in Pandora!


----------



## yulilin3

Capang said:


> As far as some of the interactive features of the land how does one figure out what is interactive? Besides just touching everything we come across? Will the I interactive features be obvious?


make sure to talk to the CM, they all know the back stories and can point out really great stuff. Not just the interactive things but what kind of plants and animals are around


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

X


wilkeliza said:


> No clue but I can check on Saturday if no one else has the information.



Thanks!


----------



## mrzrich

Am I the only one who thinks that Guest Services will have a nightmare on their hands?

People have made FP for FOP.  They arrive and find out that the can't ride FOP.  They are out of luck for same day FP for NRJ.  How many of those people will make a ruckus?  A lot I am guessing.

Unless they make a policy to give people who don't fit on FOP a complimentary FP to NRJ.


----------



## wilkeliza

mrzrich said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Guest Services will have a nightmare on their hands?
> 
> People have made FP for FOP.  They arrive and find out that the can't ride FOP.  They are out of luck for same day FP for NRJ.  How many of those people will make a ruckus?  A lot I am guessing.
> 
> Unless they make a policy to give people who don't fit on FOP a complimentary FP to NRJ.



It depends how many people and the proportion to hourly riders it actually is. There is a minor issue with 7DMT and I believe it is handled case by case. Any CM at the attraction already has the tools needed to try and make it right and I imagine most will take what is offered when that is decided. It could be as easy as filling out a yellow no strings card for any ride in DAK.


----------



## desapaulecidos

mrzrich said:


> Unless they make a policy to give people who don't fit on FOP a complimentary FP to NRJ.



That's what I'm expecting/hoping for.  I'm 6'7" with size 14 feet so my expectations are quite low on being able to fit on the ride.  Hopefully they'll throw us a bone when we have that as a FP, would kinda leave a bad taste in my mouth if they don't.


----------



## AngiTN

mrzrich said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Guest Services will have a nightmare on their hands?
> 
> People have made FP for FOP.  They arrive and find out that the can't ride FOP.  They are out of luck for same day FP for NRJ.  How many of those people will make a ruckus?  A lot I am guessing.
> 
> Unless they make a policy to give people who don't fit on FOP a complimentary FP to NRJ.


I've said the same. So far they've only had employees and their families, and some media riding. The first round of real public, AP and DVC, come in this weekend. That will be a bit more telling on how things will be handled because lets face it, we all know they'll do one thing for employees and another for everyone else. And families of employees are still employees, more or less, in this case. 
But mostly I agree with PP, what they do will depend on how bad it is. If it's minor, FP for other rides won't be an issue. They can provide them and they won't impact waits for FP already issues for those rides. If it's widespread, they sure don't need to create more problems by overloading the FP system on the other rides.

But all in all, FP cost Disney nothing so it's a good recovery tool to use. Let's hope they've figured that out


----------



## cigar95

yulilin3 said:


> make sure to talk to the CM, they all know the back stories and can point out really great stuff. Not just the interactive things but what kind of plants and animals are around


I've always enjoyed doing this while trying to stay "in character". (My very first visit in the early 90s, I perhaps went a bit overboard, talking to the Studios CMs in a Damon Runyon accent.) So instead of asking "which way to the rides?" I might ask "what will we be experiencing today?" or "now that I'm finally here, what can you tell me about Pandora?" Hopefully the CM plays along.


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> make sure to talk to the CM, they all know the back stories and can point out really great stuff. Not just the interactive things but what kind of plants and animals are around


It sounds like these CMs received a lot of training above and beyond the usual.  I can totally see myself being a complete pest, a la, "LOOK, DS!!!  Let's go ask the CM about that cool thing!!" and DS responding with the eyeroll he is quickly learning to perfect, and an annoyed, "Mom, even I can tell that's a trashcan..."    Seriously, I'm bouncing up and down about seeing all this.


----------



## yulilin3

cigar95 said:


> I've always enjoyed doing this while trying to stay "in character". (My very first visit in the early 90s, I perhaps went a bit overboard, talking to the Studios CMs in a Damon Runyon accent.) So instead of asking "which way to the rides?" I might ask "what will we be experiencing today?" or "now that I'm finally here, what can you tell me about Pandora?" Hopefully the CM plays along.


pretty sure they will.
Most CM I encountered asked me "how was your journey to Pandora" I answered "it went so fast, kinda like crossing a bridge" they all played along


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> pretty sure they will.
> Most CM I encountered asked me "how was your journey to Pandora" I answered "it went so fast, kinda like crossing a bridge" they all played along


Very clever!


----------



## spankswife

How soon before my AP preview should I plan on lining up? Is it necessary to be super early (an hour+)? or is it more like 10-15 minutes?


----------



## Accident

spankswife said:


> How soon before my AP preview should I plan on lining up? Is it necessary to be super early (an hour+)? or is it more like 10-15 minutes?



they said emails would go out on may 12th with details..    I'm planning on being around AK at least an hour just to make sure i'm there with no transportation issues.


----------



## wilkeliza

yulilin3 said:


> pretty sure they will.
> Most CM I encountered asked me "how was your journey to Pandora" I answered "it went so fast, kinda like crossing a bridge" they all played along



Does the bridge talk about the 6 years of hyper sleep or no? I really might tell them relaxing the most sleep I've ever gotten haha.


----------



## OSUPhantom

I am so excited to hear all the positive feedback from these previews, like many Disney fans my response to this project has long been lukewarm but it appears Disney has really delivered something amazing. Looking forward to seeing it in July!


----------



## danikoski

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I think it will change too but a lot has to do with operating hours. If the park used to close between 5 and 6-6:30pm you sorta had to arrive early if you wanted to get some touring in. Now with later hours just by having the nighttime stuff (ROL, etc) it's adjusted at least some guest's plans (I've got no idea how much it's adjusted outside of the DIS). I mean I've got a night actually planned at AK whereas before I would never have that-it would just be the day and then the night going to another park simply because of operating hours. Now with Pandora that will change even further just because there's more of a draw to just take it easy and meander around; sure the two rides will be somewhat of a draw at night but really the land itself is the draw at night.



Pandora definitely changes things...now there's something to do after dinner.


----------



## yulilin3

wilkeliza said:


> Does the bridge talk about the 6 years of hyper sleep or no? I really might tell them relaxing the most sleep I've ever gotten haha.


I didn't ask about the bridge backstory but a couple of them did mention hyper sleep and how it felt super quick


----------



## AngiTN

Has there been any buzz, thoughts to what may happen on the morning of the 27th? Anything official going on? Or just a quiet opening?


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> Has there been any buzz, thoughts to what may happen on the morning of the 27th? Anything official going on? Or just a quiet opening?



Official opening will happen on the 25th with media present like it did for New Fantasyland. They may cut a ribbon on the 27th but I know they have already had the "official" ribbon cutting at the DAK CM party.


----------



## AngiTN

wilkeliza said:


> Official opening will happen on the 25th with media present like it did for New Fantasyland. They may cut a ribbon on the 27th but I know they have already had the "official" ribbon cutting at the DAK CM party.


Ok. I know they did something special at NFL that morning, we were there, though we didn't stop to watch the celebration. But it was something on Center Stage and involved folks from Once Upon a Time, if memory serves me right (and it may not, I'm old and it was a long time ago  )
But with EMH that morning I had a feeling the'd do very little special to note it's opening


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> Ok. I know they did something special at NFL that morning, we were there, though we didn't stop to watch the celebration. But it was something on Center Stage and involved folks from Once Upon a Time, if memory serves me right (and it may not, I'm old and it was a long time ago  )
> But with EMH that morning I had a feeling the'd do very little special to note it's opening



Oh yeah now I remember something it had the awkward Dumbo character. So maybe a small stage thing. I just know the Dragon was for media only and hasn't been seen since then.


----------



## ArwenMarie

mrzrich said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Guest Services will have a nightmare on their hands?
> 
> People have made FP for FOP.  They arrive and find out that the can't ride FOP.  They are out of luck for same day FP for NRJ.  How many of those people will make a ruckus?  A lot I am guessing.
> 
> Unless they make a policy to give people who don't fit on FOP a complimentary FP to NRJ.



I think if there is a significant issue (like 10% of people don't fit) they may put a warning on the website so you know before you book it. 

I agree with you though, there could be very upset people if they make it all the way to the final room and then find out they can't ride

Will there be a test seat does anyone know?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArwenMarie said:


> Will there be a test seat does anyone know?


Yes, there will be a demo seat but it hasn't yet been put in place.


----------



## CAS239

spankswife said:


> How soon before my AP preview should I plan on lining up? Is it necessary to be super early (an hour+)? or is it more like 10-15 minutes?



We'll see in the emails we get, but I don't think there's a need to be there super early. I was at AK today and yesterday and I saw CM's and their guests going into Pandora. I'm not 100% sure on their time slots, but for their 9am slot we walked by right at 9 (park had just opened for offsite guests) and there wasn't a line to get in. Idk how early they opened up the entrance but I saw CM's walking quickly toward that area to get in. Then today I'm assuming they have another time slot at 12 because I saw more CM's going in around 11:40. 

So they might be opening up the time slots a little early. That's just my observation though. I'm not a cm nor have I been in Pandora yet so I could be wrong (wait CM's aren't always right )

So if I can, I plan on being there by 5pm for my 6pm time slot


----------



## mike_71

spankswife said:


> How soon before my AP preview should I plan on lining up? Is it necessary to be super early (an hour+)? or is it more like 10-15 minutes?



The ambitious CMs have been lining up an hour early, and they've been letting them in roughly 20 minutes early. If you show up at your time you should be met with a relatively short wait.

That said, all that could be thrown out the window should they change procedure for the AP previews


----------



## Dan Murphy

hiroMYhero said:


> Dan, you'll have to try the demo seat to determine if you'll be fine with the restraint system.
> 
> The DIS guys who rode are over 6'...maybe 6'3" and they didn't experience any problems.


Thanks, hiro.


----------



## IrishNYC

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am in the camp that is used to a savory lumpia usually filled with shrimp and veggies and stuff so I do wish they used a different term



That's why lumpia is throwing me off, too. I was surprised to see it was a sweet item when I saw it on The Chew. They could have made up a name for it.



TheMaxRebo said:


> that has been my thinking form the beginning - when people would react negatively saying "why only two rides" ... it isn't just a hallway to 2 rides, the whole land is an attraction - so glad to hear it is living up to that thought


I see the "why only two rides" camp in the same camp as the "AK and DHS are half day parks." These guests just hit the rides and leave, they're not there to see the atmosphere. I refer to it as being oversaturated by too many Disney visits.

I can't wait to get to Pandora and see it all. DD is going to lose her mind. She has no idea that we're going in September, but tells us every day that her dream is to go to Pandora.


----------



## cigar95

IrishNYC said:


> . . . .  I refer to it as being oversaturated by too many Disney visits.


or perhaps "undersaturated" and just simply missing the point of themed entertainment.



> I can't wait to get to Pandora and see it all. DD is going to lose her mind. She has no idea that we're going in September, but tells us every day that her dream is to go to Pandora.


 Which Pandora is she thinking of when she says that?
By the way, we're there the last week of September. Does that overlap with your trip?


----------



## Flynnismine

Bronte said:


> I am going Saturday May 13th for the AP preview 3-5.
> Does anyone know when we have to line up, where and if we will be able to ride both rides ??
> Thanks



We'll be there this Saturday from 3-5 as well. DD and I are planning to line up at 2pm. I'm hoping they continue letting the AP preview folks in 20 minutes early so my thought is the closer to the front, the more time we will have to spend on Pandora. I'm really curious about the additional information on the preview procedures that Disney is suppose to email out on Friday. It could possibly cause me to line up earlier, especially if they will be handing out a limited number of Fp's for FOP.



spankswife said:


> How soon before my AP preview should I plan on lining up? Is it necessary to be super early (an hour+)? or is it more like 10-15 minutes?


----------



## SueM in MN

wilkeliza said:


> It appears no scooters in the line only wheelchairs.


That is what it says on the MDE app for Flight of Passage



ConnecticutFlea said:


> Do you think they will have wheelchairs available just for FoP, like they do for Pirates of the Carribean?


For other attractions that don't allow ECVs in line, they do have wheelchairs, so I expect they would.
Sometimes the wheelchairs are not visible, but the CMs will get one on request.



giant4203 said:


> I haven't seen the one for NRJ, but the one for FOP is a wheelchair that lifts the guest up, puts them over the seat and lowers them into place


That sounds pretty neat. 
I had been told the transfer devices would be unique, but had not thought of anything like this.


----------



## lobolabo

Another random question from me. 

Our last night is the 27th. Our current plan is to watch the fireworks at MK. Would we be able to go back to DAK for the EMH in Pandora afterwards? Do they let on-property guests in for EMH if the park has technically closed? MK closes at 11 that day so I'm thinking the fireworks might be later than 9.


----------



## wilkeliza

lobolabo said:


> Another random question from me.
> 
> Our last night is the 27th. Our current plan is to watch the fireworks at MK. Would we be able to go back to DAK for the EMH in Pandora afterwards? Do they let on-property guests in for EMH if the park has technically closed? MK closes at 11 that day so I'm thinking the fireworks might be later than 9.



Yes you can enter EMH if you are onsite guest who was not in the park before regular park closing.


----------



## lobolabo

wilkeliza said:


> Yes you can enter EMH if you are onsite guest who was not in the park before regular park closing.



Yessss!! Thank you


----------



## bluefunnel

IrishNYC said:


> That's why lumpia is throwing me off, too. I was surprised to see it was a sweet item when I saw it on The Chew. They could have made up a name for it.



I was very excited when I heard the term and recorded the episode. I was disappointed when I found out. I'll still eat it but it still upset me.


----------



## CAS239

lobolabo said:


> Another random question from me.
> 
> Our last night is the 27th. Our current plan is to watch the fireworks at MK. Would we be able to go back to DAK for the EMH in Pandora afterwards? Do they let on-property guests in for EMH if the park has technically closed? MK closes at 11 that day so I'm thinking the fireworks might be later than 9.



A park isn't considered closed until it's fully closed for operation. You can show up anytime prior to 1am. 

MK does close at 11, but I would still fully anticipate the Happily Ever After fireworks to go off at their scheduled 9pm.


----------



## IrishNYC

cigar95 said:


> or perhaps "undersaturated" and just simply missing the point of themed entertainment.
> 
> Which Pandora is she thinking of when she says that?
> By the way, we're there the last week of September. Does that overlap with your trip?



She's very aware of Disney's Pandora commercials, and keeps watching videos on YouTube. I think she's more excited about it than DH and I - who are very excited about it - and we're the two that know we're going!

We're there from the 19th to the 25th.


----------



## FastPasser

rteetz said:


> The main entry feature is interactive.


Rub and pat two areas aggressively.


wilkeliza said:


> Does the bridge talk about the 6 years of hyper sleep or no? I really might tell them relaxing the most sleep I've ever gotten haha.


Talking bridge, guess I missed that.


----------



## Ladyfish77

Trying to catch up on this thread--it's a long one!  Happy (day late) Birthday @rteetz!  Hope the rest of your finals go smoothly!  My DS just finished his last week.  

Any speculation on whether they will continue later night hours at AK into the Fall.  It seems like they have created Pandora to be best viewed at night, but if they don't keep the park open at night, so much will be lost.  I realize the effects will be there during the day, but they must be much more vibrant when it's dark.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Had some time to read everything, currently at WDW and busy but just a few things:

- Happy Belated Birthday!! @rteetz 

- Thanks for everyone's reviews/insider input so far, it's been awesome to read about and I'm looking forward to Saturday!!

- For all of the questions about how early to show up for AP previews, I have the first AP preview slot on Saturday (12-2) and I plan on being there around 10:30- 10:45. I'll try and update with the estimates of when people should arrive on my way rush to MCO to catch my 5:30 flight  hopefully people with previews later in the day/upcoming days will have several such reports to draw on for a good estimate of time


----------



## CAS239

Ladyfish77 said:


> Trying to catch up on this thread--it's a long one!  Happy (day late) Birthday @rteetz!  Hope the rest of your finals go smoothly!  My DS just finished his last week.
> 
> Any speculation on whether they will continue later night hours at AK into the Fall.  It seems like they have created Pandora to be best viewed at night, but if they don't keep the park open at night, so much will be lost.  I realize the effects will be there during the day, but they must be much more vibrant when it's dark.



I doubt they'll continue the nightly PM EMH, but AK now stays open later. They won't be closing at 5 or 6pm. Expect hours like the other parks so there will be plenty of time to be there during the night


----------



## FastPasser

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> For all of the questions about how early to show up for AP previews, I have the first AP preview slot on Saturday (12-2) and I plan on being there around 10:30- 10:45. I'll try and update with the estimates of when people should arrive


If you do arrive 90 minutes early, it will be more than enough time. For the current CM previews, which have more attendees, an hour early has been fine. At this time I have no reason to believe that the check-in timing will change much. If anything, it will change for the better. You'll also be in line as people from the earlier DVC session are exiting, so you'll be able to get a sense of how it went and what they thought of their experience.


----------



## MommaBerd

Ladyfish77 said:


> Any speculation on whether they will continue later night hours at AK into the Fall.  It seems like they have created Pandora to be best viewed at night, but if they don't keep the park open at night, so much will be lost.  I realize the effects will be there during the day, but they must be much more vibrant when it's dark.



We are going in September. Right now, AK has 9:00 closing times. Sunset is around 7:30 then, so roughly 1.5 hours of after dark time. Personally, I'd love to see them extend close to 10:00, but I think that's highly unlikely. Alternatively, I'd love it if they'd swap the morning AK EMH for evening ones...


----------



## FastPasser

Joe Rohde popped up just before closing time last night and chatted with CMs and a few guests as they exited. That's when Imagineering and OPS CMs get the park back. I guess to discuss how things went that day. Avatar Producer, Jon Landau has also been roaming around Pandora.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I didn't ask about the bridge backstory but a couple of them did mention hyper sleep and how it felt super quick



I am only going to get their mid-day so I might mention I wasn't expecting to sweat so much in hypersleep


----------



## Bay Max

yulilin3 said:


> during CM preview they were giving out a voucher for a free non alcoholic drink at Satu'li Canteen or a free ice cream bar. Not sure what the actual guest recovery will be, if any, once the land officially opens


Seems kinda ironic.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Bay Max said:


> Seems kinda ironic.


Too funny! 

Disney appeases with something that is not of much value to them but makes the Guests happy.

They should have gone with an Anytime FP to keep the CMs in the park where they'd probably end up buying food or drinks that aren't really discounted for them.


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser said:


> *Joe Rohde popped up just before closing time last night and chatted with CMs and a few guests as they exited.* That's when Imagineering and OPS CMs get the park back. I guess to discuss how things went that day. Avatar Producer, Jon Landau has also been roaming around Pandora.


I know he'll probably be there for the media day on the 25th and back in CA by the 27th but I'm still hoping he's around on official opening day. I would love to get a glimpse of him. As silly as it is, he's just seems like he's be fun to meet


----------



## yulilin3

I'll be at the AP previews from noon to 2pm on Saturday with my son and daughter. Plan to get in line or at least be in the area around 10am. If you see us come say hi, I love to put faces on usernames


----------



## FastPasser

AngiTN said:


> I know he'll probably be there for the media day on the 25th


Actually the main event is on the 24th, and it's more like media week. I'm sure some Media will arrive early in the week with the busiest times being from the 23rd through the 25th. Officially the invited Media will check-in, attend a special dinner and an evening theme park experience on the 23rd. The dedication of Pandora will take place on the 24th, which is the day AK closes at 3:30. On the 25th, there will be a Media breakfast, late news and updates. And I suspect that some Media will hang around until opening day on the 27th.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser said:


> Actually the main event is on the 24th, and it's more like media week. I'm sure some Media will arrive early in the week with the busiest times being from the 23rd through the 25th. Officially the invited Media will check-in, attend a special dinner and an evening theme park experience on the 23rd. The dedication of Pandora will take place on the 24th, which is the day AK closes at 3:30. On the 25th, there will be a Media breakfast, late news and updates. And I suspect that some Media will hang around until opening day on the 27th.


Yep, I've heard they might throw in some non-Pandora related announcements too.


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> Yep, I've heard they might throw in some non-Pandora related announcements too.


Any notions as to what those might be?


----------



## lugnut33

I wish some people would post up their first hand accounts, I love reading them.


----------



## goofygal531

I'm also hoping the EMH extends into August.

The current August calendar has MK closing at 9pm and AK closing at 9:30. As we get closer, I know from precious years they do extend the MK hours to 12am, especially on the weekends.


----------



## hawaiiangal

FastPasser said:


> Actually the main event is on the 24th, and it's more like media week. I'm sure some Media will arrive early in the week with the busiest times being from the 23rd through the 25th. Officially the invited Media will check-in, attend a special dinner and an evening theme park experience on the 23rd. The dedication of Pandora will take place on the 24th, which is the day AK closes at 3:30. On the 25th, there will be a Media breakfast, late news and updates. And I suspect that some Media will hang around until opening day on the 27th.




So based on this timeline, does anyone think there might be a chance they'd soft open on the evening of the 25th? Just thinking out loud that I could see them avoiding Friday night the 26th to prep for the big opening early the next morning.....but consideration for 25th? 

I will be there on opening day, and will see it at night then too - but then have to catch a flight home late Sunday afternoon so my only chance to see Pandora at night will be on Saturday which will no doubt be crazy busy, so I'm just wishing out loud for an opening on Thursday night prior.....


----------



## rteetz

JennLTX said:


> Any notions as to what those might be?


I have heard a new Disney Spring restaurant on West Side could very well be announced during the media event.


----------



## AngiTN

lugnut33 said:


> I wish some people would post up their first hand accounts, I love reading them.


The issue you are finding is there aren't first hand account to post yet. Only CM and their friends/family have gone in so far. Not many of either here on Dis Boards. The few that we have HAVE posted their opinions. The first of the AP previews are Saturday. I would expect a huge jump in reports started then.


----------



## goofygal531

rteetz said:


> I have heard a new Disney Spring restaurant on West Side could very well be announced during the media event.




Exciting!!

There were a few restaurants that were announced that have yet to open. I remember a Disney Character restaurant, Walt's burgers or ice cream shop, etc.... I hope it's something fun and family friendly.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> I have heard a new Disney Spring restaurant on West Side could very well be announced during the media event.


Blech! I know many are DS fans but we aren't among them. I can shop at home. We may hit up a restaurant or two but it's rare for one to draw us over there. And certainly not more than once a trip and even then not each trip. It is funny too, because I love me some shopping. When I'm anywhere but at Disney. I'd sure love to hear about that rumored HM restaurant. THAT would be some great news


----------



## rteetz

goofygal531 said:


> Exciting!!
> 
> There were a few restaurants that were announced that have yet to open. I remember a Disney Character restaurant, Walt's burgers or ice cream shop, etc.... I hope it's something fun and family friendly.


The burgers became what is now D-Luxe.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Blech! I know many are DS fans but we aren't among them. I can shop at home. We may hit up a restaurant or two but it's rare for one to draw us over there. And certainly not more than once a trip and even then not each trip. It is funny too, because I love me some shopping. When I'm anywhere but at Disney. I'd sure love to hear about that rumored HM restaurant. THAT would be some great news


I think Disney Springs has some of the best dining on property. Did Boathouse last trip and loved it now finally doing Homecoming this trip. Anyways don't want to get of track here in the Pandora thread.


----------



## yulilin3

Maybe what's going to happen inside Cirque?


----------



## goofygal531

AngiTN said:


> Blech! I know many are DS fans but we aren't among them. I can shop at home. We may hit up a restaurant or two but it's rare for one to draw us over there. And certainly not more than once a trip and even then not each trip. It is funny too, because I love me some shopping. When I'm anywhere but at Disney. I'd sure love to hear about that rumored HM restaurant. THAT would be some great news



Really? My 3 guys love to shop there! My 13 yr old is obsessed with the Disney shirts at Uniqulo. The quality, designs and prices are really wonderful. You can't be $14.90 for an Oswald T shirt. 



rteetz said:


> The burgers became what is now D-Luxe.



I wasn't sure if D-Luxe was Disney owned or a chain like Blaze. 

We visit Blaze in NJ to get our Disney fix! Takes us right back to Disney Springs.


OK back to Pandora.

I want to hear more about the Lumpia pineapple dessert thing!


----------



## goofygal531

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe what's going to happen inside Cirque?



Kevin (Dis Unplugged Podcast) has said they are tearing down the La Nouba theatre to construct a new one.


----------



## AngiTN

goofygal531 said:


> I want to hear more about the Lumpia pineapple dessert thing!


Add me to the group that is confused by sweet lumpia. I was so disappointed to hear it was not savory. I haven't had good lumpia since I moved away from Hawaii. I love my home state of Tennessee but we aren't very well known for Filipino food

I do like pineapple so I may give it a try but it seems like a strange concept for sure


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> Add me to the group that is confused by sweet lumpia. I was so disappointed to hear it was not savory. I haven't had good lumpia since I moved away from Hawaii. I love my home state of Tennessee but we aren't very well known for Filipino food
> 
> I do like pineapple so I may give it a try but it seems like a strange concept for sure



I guess while it usually is savory it isn't out of the realm to have a dessert lumpia. I did a quick search and it seems there is a banana dessert lumpia that is pretty common. To me it is kind of like how I feel with a kolache being from Texas. I grew up in a Czech/German family that has roots in a town known for making them in Texas. I mean they have a yearly kolache festival. There they are always the fruit versions and they are a breakfast pastry or dessert. Suddenly a chain started making pig in the blankets and calling them kolache and now everyone thinks that is what a kolache is. Yes there is a meat version using the same bread but the word is slightly different in Czech. So I get super excited when I see them on a menu outside of Texas and then get disappointed when it is the meat version and not the fruit pastry.


----------



## goofygal531

AngiTN said:


> Add me to the group that is confused by sweet lumpia. I was so disappointed to hear it was not savory. I haven't had good lumpia since I moved away from Hawaii. I love my home state of Tennessee but we aren't very well known for Filipino food
> 
> I do like pineapple so I may give it a try but it seems like a strange concept for sure




This is from The Chew's website:

_These special treats are called Lumpia – Pineapple Cream Cheese Spring Rolls and they will not be served at any other location. They are traditionally savory, but this sweet version is something guests can look forward to experiencing inside Pandora at Disney's Animal Kingdom. The spring rolls are Chinese of origin, but they are popular as street food in the Philippines and Indonesia._

They should have made up a unique Pandora name for them. Or just call them "Pineapple Cream Cheese Spring Rolls" like MK "Cheeseburger Spring Rolls" in Adventureland.


----------



## rteetz

goofygal531 said:


> Kevin (Dis Unplugged Podcast) has said they are tearing down the La Nouba theatre to construct a new one.


Actually, he said they will close down the current theater and a traveling show will come in the parking lot while the current theater is worked on. He never said the current theater would be torn down.


----------



## goofygal531

rteetz said:


> Actually, he said they will close down the current theater and a traveling show will come in the parking lot while the current theater is worked on. He never said the current theater would be torn down.




Sorry! My mistake.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngiTN said:


> Add me to the group that is confused by sweet lumpia. I was so disappointed to hear it was not savory. I haven't had good lumpia since I moved away from Hawaii. I love my home state of Tennessee but we aren't very well known for Filipino food
> 
> I do like pineapple so I may give it a try but it seems like a strange concept for sure



My wife's Aunt is Filipino and would make lumpia and has given us the recipe and we have made it a few times - very good and definitely not sweet!


----------



## AngiTN

Now I want lumpia and pancit for lunch!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

goofygal531 said:


> This is from The Chew's website:
> 
> _These special treats are called Lumpia – Pineapple Cream Cheese Spring Rolls and they will not be served at any other location. They are traditionally savory, but this sweet version is something guests can look forward to experiencing inside Pandora at Disney's Animal Kingdom. The spring rolls are Chinese of origin, but they are popular as street food in the Philippines and Indonesia._
> 
> *They should have made up a unique Pandora name for them.* Or just call them "Pineapple Cream Cheese Spring Rolls" like MK "Cheeseburger Spring Rolls" in Adventureland.



That's the part that confuses me - this is supposed to be like really traveling to Pandora and be super immersive ... and then they take the name of something that exists on Earth.  Unless there is some storyline in Avatar (or one of the secrets) that a lot of people from the Philippines would travel to Pandora, I don't get why use that name


----------



## BigRed98

Lumpia reminds me of a crepe on the sense that it can be served as a savory item or sweet item


----------



## lobolabo

CAS239 said:


> A park isn't considered closed until it's fully closed for operation. You can show up anytime prior to 1am.
> 
> MK does close at 11, but I would still fully anticipate the Happily Ever After fireworks to go off at their scheduled 9pm.



Unless Disney changes the schedule at the last minute, like they do. Thanks 



AngiTN said:


> I know he'll probably be there for the media day on the 25th and back in CA by the 27th but I'm still hoping he's around on official opening day. I would love to get a glimpse of him. As silly as it is, he's just seems like he's be fun to meet



I just want to check out his ear in real life.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> I think Disney Springs has some of the best dining on property. Did Boathouse last trip and loved it now finally doing Homecoming this trip. Anyways don't want to get of track here in the Pandora thread.



Totally agree, and I think there is a Pandora (WDW) tie in though.

The "Pizza and Burgers" menu's are still there (WDW), but so far back in the rear view mirror-in a great way.

Pandora and Tiffins etc-just another improvement to change/choices.

Been a big "movement" on flavor and dishes (like the Chew).

Yes D Springs is now a 2 or 3 time visit each trip for us-hadn't gone in like 10 years.

The "festivals" at EPCOT add countless new/extra choices, like 30 to 75 entrees-wonderful.


----------



## AngiTN

lobolabo said:


> I just want to check out his ear in real life.


Well, there is that


----------



## FastPasser

lobolabo said:


> I just want to check out his ear in real life.


Tell me you're kidding...............please. 
I'm sure he's a good guy, but he's a little........I'm stuck, I can't come up with the right word.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser said:


> Tell me you're kidding...............please.
> I'm sure he's a good guy, but he's a little........I'm stuck, I can't come up with the right word.


I know you aren't fond of him but he's one of my favorite imagineers and designed my favorite park. Joe is one of the few imagineers that can get things done without having incredibly cheap budgets and cuts from Iger and team. Today's imagineers don't seem to have the creative reign they once did.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> I know you aren't fond of him but he's one of my favorite imagineers and designed my favorite park. Joe is one of the few imagineers that can get things done without having incredibly cheap budgets and cuts from Iger and team. Today's imagineers don't seem to have the creative reign they once did.



I was actually hoping to meet him on Saturday because between him and Tony Baxter they are still my inspiration. I may never get to be an imagineer or use my theater design degree but they were who I looked up to in art as both are master minds. Saw on twitter that he is back in LA so not sure if he'll be back in town for AP previews.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> I was actually hoping to meet him on Saturday because between him and Tony Baxter they are still my inspiration. I may never get to be an imagineer or use my theater design degree but they were who I looked up to in art as both are master minds. Saw on twitter that he is back in LA so not sure if he'll be back in town for AP previews.


Tony Baxter and Joe Rohde are definitely both on the top of my list.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Tony Baxter and Joe Rohde are definitely both on the top of my list.



Fully agree - and I think both are I
Portant as like the first/highlight of each new generation of imagineers

Though the drama between Mark Davis and Tony Baxter over the Western river Expidition I find fascinating

Ok, sorry for derailing ... back to Pandora


----------



## maryj11

goofygal531 said:


> I'm also hoping the EMH extends into August.
> 
> The current August calendar has MK closing at 9pm and AK closing at 9:30. As we get closer, I know from precious years they do extend the MK hours to 12am, especially on the weekends.


Hoping the same here. I hope they will at least include a couple of night EMH's at AK for August.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Tell me you're kidding...............please.
> I'm sure he's a good guy, but he's a little........I'm stuck, I can't come up with the right word.


Holy 
I've heard him speak for an hour about ak, he's truly passionate about the park,  very cool guy


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Tell me you're kidding...............please.
> I'm sure he's a good guy, but he's a little........I'm stuck, I can't come up with the right word.


Holy 
I've heard him speak for an hour about ak, he's truly passionate about the park,  very cool guy


----------



## kungaloosh22

rteetz said:


> I know you aren't fond of him but he's one of my favorite imagineers and designed my favorite park. Joe is one of the few imagineers that can get things done without having incredibly cheap budgets and cuts from Iger and team. Today's imagineers don't seem to have the creative reign they once did.



I call Joe the "A+ Imagineer." I _love_ his projects, particularly these that start with A: Animal Kingdom, Aulani, Adventurer's Club, and now Avatar land (okay, that should be Pandora, but Avatar fits my narrative ).


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser said:


> Tell me you're kidding...............please.
> I'm sure he's a good guy, but he's a little........I'm stuck, I can't come up with the right word.


Quirky is the word that comes to my mind



rteetz said:


> I know you aren't fond of him but he's one of my favorite imagineers and designed my favorite park. Joe is one of the few imagineers that can get things done without having incredibly cheap budgets and cuts from Iger and team. Today's imagineers don't seem to have the creative reign they once did.


Yes! That sums it up for me too. DGD and I are at AKL on the night of the 25th. I'm sort of hoping we can run in to him there, if not the park. I promise I'm not going to stalk him. If I did happen to be lucky enough to spot him I'm certain I'd be tongue tied


----------



## lobolabo

AngiTN said:


> Well, there is that



I get distracted by all the rings when I watch videos of him talking. I just want to see how much they really jingle in real life. 

If you do see him you'll have to let me know. I'll be there that week too.



FastPasser said:


> Tell me you're kidding...............please.
> I'm sure he's a good guy, but he's a little........I'm stuck, I can't come up with the right word.



Nope. He's a cool guy. He's eccentric, but he's good at his job.


----------



## ChrisNY2

IrishNYC said:


> That's why lumpia is throwing me off, too. I was surprised to see it was a sweet item when I saw it on The Chew. They could have made up a name for it.



Maybe they stole the idea for pineapple cream chesse lumpia from Yak & Yeti, where pineapple cream cheese Friend Wontons have long been a favorite.


----------



## JessicaW1234

where does pandora connect with the rest of AK (what is the closest non pandora attraction to this land)
Is there a map of whole park? (Saw the ones at beginning of thread, just of pandora)
Trying to orient myself for scheduling other FP
Thanks!


----------



## AngiTN

JessicaW1234 said:


> where does pandora connect with the rest of AK (what is the closest non pandora attraction to this land)
> Is there a map of whole park? (Saw the ones at beginning of thread, just of pandora)
> Trying to orient myself for scheduling other FP
> Thanks!


It's in the old location of Camp Mickey Minnie, if you know where that was
If not, it's next to Tiffin's, which is behind Pizzafari
Disney has it on the official map online


----------



## wilkeliza

JessicaW1234 said:


> where does pandora connect with the rest of AK (what is the closest non pandora attraction to this land)
> Is there a map of whole park? (Saw the ones at beginning of thread, just of pandora)
> Trying to orient myself for scheduling other FP
> Thanks!



Closest non-Pandora attraction is Lion King but it stretchs all the way back to the front of the park. The 1st entrance is by Tiffins/Pizzafari on the left when looking at the Tree of Life. There is another entrance/exit by the Festival of Lion King theater.


----------



## yulilin3

JessicaW1234 said:


> where does pandora connect with the rest of AK (what is the closest non pandora attraction to this land)
> Is there a map of whole park? (Saw the ones at beginning of thread, just of pandora)
> Trying to orient myself for scheduling other FP
> Thanks!


You can see the entire park on mde


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> You can see the entire park on mde


And on the first page


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> And on the first page


That's easier


----------



## CAS239

Here's the back entrance to Pandora from
near Lion King. That building to the right is the bathrooms past Lion King


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

I absolutely cannot wait for this!! I am NOT a fan of the movie at all, but the movie allows for so much detail and that is what Disney does best!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CAS239 said:


> View attachment 236533
> 
> Here's the back entrance to Pandora from
> near Lion King. That building to the right is the bathrooms past Lion King



Is it the bridge or the path that winds under the bridge?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is it the bridge or the path that winds under the bridge?


Under the bridge


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is it the bridge or the path that winds under the bridge?


Looks to me to be the path underneath it:


Excuse the crappy writing I was using the Snipping Tool


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Ryan do we know any of the photopass locations outside of the mountains?  I mean obviously I'm gong to have get photos at night too :-/


----------



## mike_71

CampbellzSoup said:


> Ryan do we know any of the photopass locations outside of the mountains?  I mean obviously I'm gong to have get photos at night too :-/



During previews there are 3 locations. One by the Baja Tickler, one with the mountain backdrop with magic shot, and one near windtraders/pongu pongu/moss wall


----------



## heyitsmejosh

i have a question, i reserved a time for the passholder preview with two of my friends well something came up and they cant go. i made the reservation myself so i have the confirmation and stuff has anyone found out if i can swap about another friend whos a passholder or am i just stuck going alone?


----------



## rteetz

heyitsmejosh said:


> i have a question, i reserved a time for the passholder preview with two of my friends well something came up and they cant go. i made the reservation myself so i have the confirmation and stuff has anyone found out if i can swap about another friend whos a passholder or am i just stuck going alone?


I believe the preview entries are non-transferable.


----------



## CAS239

heyitsmejosh said:


> i have a question, i reserved a time for the passholder preview with two of my friends well something came up and they cant go. i made the reservation myself so i have the confirmation and stuff has anyone found out if i can swap about another friend whos a passholder or am i just stuck going alone?



I do not believe they can be swapped. We'll have to see if there's more info on the emails they send out. But when you confirmed your slot it basically said to make sure everything was right because it wouldn't be edited. The wording leads me to believe people can't be swapped out and people can't cancel or give their passes away.

However I highly doubt they're going to be checking ID's of every person and it'll likely be just scanning magic bands. Idk how they've been doing it for CM's. But if that's the case then your friend could use the magic band of the person not going. But we'll have to see what the email says.


----------



## heyitsmejosh

rteetz said:


> I believe the preview entries are non-transferable.


yeah i thought so too but there is also this in the confirmation email.

If an Annual Passholder would like to register a Guest to accompany them, that Guest must also have a valid annual pass for admission to the event's theme park location on the date of the event, be listed on your Family & Friends list and have opted to share "All My Plans" with you
i guess once they send out the full email ill just call and ask, i guess it cant hurt to ask. knowing disney i'm sure they will likely allow it if you ask they tend to give some leeway with that kind of stuff but you never know



CAS239 said:


> I do not believe they can be swapped. We'll have to see if there's more info on the emails they send out. But when you confirmed your slot it basically said to make sure everything was right because it wouldn't be edited. The wording leads me to believe people can't be swapped out and people can't cancel or give their passes away.
> 
> However I highly doubt they're going to be checking ID's of every person and it'll likely be just scanning magic bands. Idk how they've been doing it for CM's. But if that's the case then your friend could use the magic band of the person not going. But we'll have to see what the email says.



its my sister and brother inlaw who now cant go, so i do have access to bands of theirs. its kinda frustrating when you have to make plans way ahead of time and you cant predict whats going to come up


----------



## FastPasser

CAS239 said:


> Idk how they've been doing it for CM's.


The latest procedure used today was to present the confirmation email, show a CM photo ID and scan the ticket media. 



CAS239 said:


> it'll likely be just scanning magic bands.


MBs will be scanned, but they may be doing more than just that.



CAS239 said:


> But if that's the case then your friend could use the magic band of the person not going.


If they do the above, it won't be possible.


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser said:


> The latest procedure used today was to present the confirmation email, show a CM photo ID and scan the ticket media.
> 
> MBs will be scanned, but they may be doing more than just that.
> 
> If they do the above, it won't be possible.



Just wondering do you think showing the app woth our AP credentials would be enough? Fiance lost his AP card and we have been allowed to do that for discounts with ID.


----------



## MasterElwood

Hi. I am going today to AK. Is there ANY chance for a public softopening today?


----------



## FastPasser

wilkeliza said:


> Just wondering do you think showing the app with our AP credentials would be enough? Fiance lost his AP card and we have been allowed to do that for discounts with ID.


Other than knowing that MBs will be scanned, I can only confirm what has been done so far. What will be done is just a guess based off that. We'll know by Sat 

ETA, they have been accepting confirmation emails on smartphones, so you might be ok.



MasterElwood said:


> Hi. I am going today to AK. Is there ANY chance for a public softopening today?


Nope


----------



## FastPasser

Normally FoP hasn't been available at all for the 3 to 5 preview, but after the hundreds of attendees waiting in line to enter were told that it wouldn't be today as well, they were given surprise return time passes upon entering. It was a happy crowd.


----------



## HopperFan

FastPasser said:


> Normally FoP hasn't been available at all for the 3 to 5 preview, but after the hundreds of attendees waiting in line to enter were told that it wouldn't be today as well, they were given surprise return time passes upon entering. It was a happy crowd.



Does this mean that the 3-5 folks are now going to be in the 6-8 time slots with those folks if the ride is down?


----------



## FastPasser

HopperFan said:


> Does this mean that the 3-5 folks are now going to be in the 6-8 time slots with those folks if the ride is down?


No, it'll just revert back to the 3 to 5 people not being able to ride FoP during their preview time. Hopefully this was not a fluke and will be the case from now on.


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser said:


> No, it'll just revert back to the 3 to 5 people not being able to ride FoP during their preview time. Hopefully this was not a fluke and will be the case from now on.



Oh man would be super upset if it is 3-5 for AP as that is our slot.


----------



## FastPasser

wilkeliza said:


> Oh man would be super upset if it is 3-5 for AP as that is our slot.


Understandable, but I'm assuming, as I haven't seen what was sent out to AP/DVC guests, that Disney isn't promising being able to ride any specific attractions. Is that correct?


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser said:


> Understandable, but I'm assuming, as I haven't seen what was sent out to AP/DVC guests, that Disney isn't promising being able to ride any specific attractions. Is that correct?



I mean they don't promise on any given day so of course it is possible it is unavailable just really sucks to chose the same time group every day when the information was give ahead of time when we selected slots yah know.


----------



## FastPasser

wilkeliza said:


> yah know.


Yup, we'll get a better idea as to what's up during the next two days. I'm thinking positive.


----------



## CAS239

wilkeliza said:


> Just wondering do you think showing the app woth our AP credentials would be enough? Fiance lost his AP card and we have been allowed to do that for discounts with ID.



Regardless, you guys should stop by a guest service spot and get another AP card. It only takes 2 seconds


----------



## beesly

FastPasser said:


> Understandable, but I'm assuming, as I haven't seen what was sent out to AP/DVC guests, that Disney isn't promising being able to ride any specific attractions. Is that correct?



Correct. The AP invitation email mentioned opportunity to experience the rides, but with the standard caveat.

"You're invited to visit a groundbreaking destination, _Pandora—The World of Avatar_ at _Disney's Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park. Here, you'll be among the first to experience expeditions where you can fly on the back of a banshee, walk under floating mountains and navigate a mystical Na'vi river. This world beyond belief awaits you!

As this is an early exploration of _Pandora—The World of Avatar_, please note that access to some areas of the Valley of Mo'ara on Pandora may be limited during your visit. The number of reservations for this event are limited and subject to availability."


----------



## OrangeCountyCommuter

heyitsmejosh said:


> yeah i thought so too but there is also this in the confirmation email.
> 
> If an Annual Passholder would like to register a Guest to accompany them, that Guest must also have a valid annual pass for admission to the event's theme park location on the date of the event, be listed on your Family & Friends list and have opted to share "All My Plans" with you
> i guess once they send out the full email ill just call and ask, i guess it cant hurt to ask. knowing disney i'm sure they will likely allow it if you ask they tend to give some leeway with that kind of stuff but you never know
> 
> 
> 
> its my sister and brother inlaw who now cant go, so i do have access to bands of theirs. its kinda frustrating when you have to make plans way ahead of time and you cant predict whats going to come up



I actually do NOT think they are likely to allow it.  I have an DVC preview and had to call on a change in my reservation.  They were adamant that ALL they would let me change was the hotel reservation information.


----------



## wilkeliza

CAS239 said:


> Regardless, you guys should stop by a guest service spot and get another AP card. It only takes 2 seconds



This is our last trip with the APs so no real benefit to pay the $20 for a replacement card. We are not local but out of state so not renewing since only 1 trip is planned next year.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

wilkeliza said:


> This is our last trip with the APs so no real benefit to pay the $20 for a replacement card. We are not local but out of state so not renewing since only 1 trip is planned next year.




I've never been charged for a new card


----------



## wilkeliza

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> I've never been charged for a new card



Oh hmmm we were told it was $20 and that's why we decided not to do it. We'll try again when we get to AL om saturday.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

I went to guest relstions inside the park and got one for each of my party of 3.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

wilkeliza said:


> Oh hmmm we were told it was $20 and that's why we decided not to do it. We'll try again when we get to AL om saturday.



Who in the world tried to charge you for a replacement AP card? We don't even have an option in the computer system for that.

Maybe they thought you meant a replacement TIW card somehow?


----------



## wilkeliza

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> Who in the world tried to charge you for a replacement AP card? We don't even have an option in the computer system for that.
> 
> Maybe they thought you meant a replacement TIW card somehow?



I think I asked at check in and they said there was a 20 fee and it had to be done at GR so since I have mine we just never did it. A lot of places online also say it is $20.


----------



## FastPasser

I've never had an annual pass so I'm not familiar with how they work, but it sounds like there's a card involved. What's the purpose of the card?


----------



## twebber55

FastPasser said:


> I've never had an annual pass so I'm not familiar with how they work, but it sounds like there's a card involved. What's the purpose of the card?


counts as your ticket
also need it to get discounts


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser said:


> I've never had an annual pass so I'm not familiar with how they work, but it sounds like there's a card involved. What's the purpose of the card?



Card is really for discounts. We have magicbands so can get everything else with those and most places let me show my card or just see his profile in app to get the discount.


----------



## FastPasser

twebber55 said:


> counts as your ticket
> also need it to get discounts





wilkeliza said:


> Card is really for discounts. We have magicbands so can get everything else with those and most places let me show my card or just see his profile in app to get the discount.


Thanks, so if you have a MB, you can enter the park, but won't be able to get a discount on purchases.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FastPasser said:


> Thanks, so if you have a MB, you can enter the park, but won't be able to get a discount on purchases.



correct - same with TIW that you still need your card.  I know that is one thing related to MBs that people found annoying ... in that they still need their wallet and cards, etc. for the discounts and stuff rather than all that info being connected to the MB


----------



## BigRed98

My dad just surprised me now right after I finished my last final. Prior to my August family WDW vacation me and my sister r going to WDW from May 27-31 for an all out Pandora quick stay. Unfortunately I won't be there for the Dis June 1 party Bc of my sister work schedule but I'm still really excited about being there for Pandora opening!!!!! Anyone else gonna be there?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> My dad just surprised me now right after I finished my last final. Prior to my August family WDW vacation me and my sister r going to WDW from May 27-31 for an all out Pandora quick stay. Unfortunately I won't be there for the Dis June 1 party Bc of my sister work schedule but I'm still really excited about being there for Pandora opening!!!!! Anyone else gonna be there?



There are a bunch of us that are going down for the DIS 20th that will be in Animal Kingdom on the 31st - post with details on that:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...-a-friend-thread.3593096/page-5#post-57361403


----------



## MommaBerd

BigRed98 said:


> My dad just surprised me now right after I finished my last final. Prior to my August family WDW vacation me and my sister r going to WDW from May 27-31 for an all out Pandora quick stay. Unfortunately I won't be there for the Dis June 1 party Bc of my sister work schedule but I'm still really excited about being there for Pandora opening!!!!! Anyone else gonna be there?



How fun!!!  (You better have kicked butt on finals!  )


----------



## Billabongi

So apologize if this has been answered, I've gone back several pages. There's seems to be a lot of concern around folks not fitting on FoP. Is there news about this somewhere I'm missing? Has there been a stated height or width issue?

NM Saw the info and pictures on page 1, get it now.


----------



## AngiTN

BigRed98 said:


> My dad just surprised me now right after I finished my last final. Prior to my August family WDW vacation me and my sister r going to WDW from May 27-31 for an all out Pandora quick stay. Unfortunately I won't be there for the Dis June 1 party Bc of my sister work schedule but I'm still really excited about being there for Pandora opening!!!!! Anyone else gonna be there?


Fun! We plan to be there on the 27th, and again for some of the Dis Meet stuff on the 31st


----------



## wilkeliza

Billabongi said:


> So apologize if this has been answered, I've gone back several pages. There's seems to be a lot of concern around folks not fitting on FoP. Is there news about this somewhere I'm missing? Has there been a stated height or width issue?



Restraints may cause issues for some appears to be legs not waist.


----------



## AngiTN

Billabongi said:


> So apologize if this has been answered, I've gone back several pages. There's seems to be a lot of concern around folks not fitting on FoP. Is there news about this somewhere I'm missing? Has there been a stated height or width issue?


Keep reading back. It is really covered a lot over the past week or so. I know it's annoyed many readers so probably not going to rehash it for now. At least until we have more info to go on (ie, more riders to test it out)


----------



## Billabongi

Edited my original post, I missed the photo and info at the bottom of the page 1 post, so I get it now. Least its not Harry Potter bad, but hope everybody who wants to ride it, can!


----------



## lobolabo

BigRed98 said:


> My dad just surprised me now right after I finished my last final. Prior to my August family WDW vacation me and my sister r going to WDW from May 27-31 for an all out Pandora quick stay. Unfortunately I won't be there for the Dis June 1 party Bc of my sister work schedule but I'm still really excited about being there for Pandora opening!!!!! Anyone else gonna be there?



There's also quite a few of us who will be there on the 27th.


----------



## AngiTN

lobolabo said:


> There's also quite a few of us who will be there on the 27th.


And we may or may not be stalking Joe Rohde


----------



## wareagle57

wilkeliza said:


> Card is really for discounts. We have magicbands so can get everything else with those and most places let me show my card or just see his profile in app to get the discount.




I've had them ask for my card at the parking booth several times. I don't know why. I assume so people don't lend their bands for free parking.


----------



## rteetz

Disney parks blog Pandora meet up

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ition-to-pandora-the-world-of-avatar-meet-up/


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> Disney parks blog Pandora meet up
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ition-to-pandora-the-world-of-avatar-meet-up/


Sorry didn't realize it filled up so quickly.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

rteetz said:


> Sorry didn't realize it filled up so quickly.


Thank you for posting!!!


----------



## FastPasser

I'm going back and forth on whether or not I want to be at Pandora on opening day. 
Yes, because I've already invested a ton of time there and see no sign that it will lessen in the coming weeks.  
No, because I'll probably be sick of it by then and won't want to be anywhere near it.
Yes, it would be interesting to see how it all turns out.
No, it's going to be crazy and it'll be a very long day. 
Yes, I'll probably meet some of you.
No, I'll probably meet some of you.


----------



## rteetz

Opening weekend of Pandora Rivers of Light will have three showings at night.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> I'm going back and forth on whether or not I want to be at Pandora on opening day.
> Yes, because I've already invested a ton of time there and see no sign that it will lessen in the coming weeks.
> No, because I'll probably be sick of it by then and won't want to be anywhere near it.
> Yes, it would be interesting to see how it all turns out.
> No, it's going to be crazy and it'll be a very long day.
> Yes, I'll probably meet some of you.
> No, I'll probably meet some of you.


you forgot to add:
Yes, cause I've already met some of you and you are really cool  (me!)


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser said:


> I'm going back and forth on whether or not I want to be at Pandora on opening day.
> Yes, because I've already invested a ton of time there and see no sign that it will lessen in the coming weeks.
> No, because I'll probably be sick of it by then and won't want to be anywhere near it.
> Yes, it would be interesting to see how it all turns out.
> No, it's going to be crazy and it'll be a very long day.
> Yes, I'll probably meet some of you.
> No, I'll probably meet some of you.


I went back on forth on whether or not to go too.
But then I realized, there aren't that many times you can be there for an opening (well, you more than me but still, Disney doesn't open THAT many things) so yeah, we are going.
Going doesn't mean we have to stay if it's just horrible but we are going to be there to say we were there.
Granted, we are staying on site so we can be there at 7 AM (like crazy people)


----------



## kelly7adria

We'll be at AK on Saturday. Any rumors of any soft openings?


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> you forgot to add:
> Yes, cause I've already met some of you and you are really cool  (me!)


I'll add that to the yes column.



AngiTN said:


> Going doesn't mean we have to stay if it's just horrible


I won't have that option.


----------



## wilkeliza

kelly7adria said:


> We'll be at AK on Saturday. Any rumors of any soft openings?



That is an AP and DVC preview day so chances are slim.


----------



## wilkeliza

Just a heads up looks like they are loading fastpasses onto the AP holders MDE accounts for their dates. We just got one for Na'vi River that starts being valid at 2pm and we have the 3-5 slot. Haven't seen anything about Flight of Passage.


----------



## FastPasser

wilkeliza said:


> Just a heads up looks like they are loading fastpasses onto the AP holders MDE accounts for their dates. We just got one for Na'vi River that starts being valid at 2pm and we have the 3-5 slot. Haven't seen anything about Flight of Passage.


I've seen that posted on another thread as well. Does it give an end time for the FP?


----------



## lynn_s

Mine does not have an end time (AP preview time 6-8pm Sat the 13th, FP is for River journey at 5pm).


----------



## DonaldDuck77

rteetz said:


> Opening weekend of Pandora Rivers of Light will have three showings at night.



I wish they would go ahead and schedule this out 6 months like MK fireworks. Are they really not going to do it every night in the future now that there is Pandora?


----------



## CarolynFH

wilkeliza said:


> Just a heads up looks like they are loading fastpasses onto the AP holders MDE accounts for their dates. We just got one for Na'vi River that starts being valid at 2pm and we have the 3-5 slot. Haven't seen anything about Flight of Passage.





FastPasser said:


> I've seen that posted on another thread as well. Does it give an end time for the FP?



After reading these posts I checked my MDE. We have a 5:00 FP for NRJ on 5/19 - our AP preview time is 6-8. No end time given.

Edited to add: No FP (yet) for our DVC preview the next day 9-11.


----------



## Mackenzie McCarthy

I have the passholder preview booked for the 16th from 12-2 and just was checking MDE for some other trip plans and see a FP reservation for River Journey at 11. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## rteetz

DonaldDuck77 said:


> I wish they would go ahead and schedule this out 6 months like MK fireworks. Are they really not going to do it every night in the future now that there is Pandora?


It's based on demand. If demand is there they will add shows.


----------



## FSU Girl

I just checked my MDE and I also have a fast pass for the River Journey at 11am, but my preview is from 12pm-2pm. Does this mean we can't ride FOP? I'm confused lol


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser said:


> I've seen that posted on another thread as well. Does it give an end time for the FP?



No end time just says available beginning 2pm.


----------



## FastPasser

FSU Girl said:


> I'm confused lol


Welcome to the club.


----------



## FSU Girl

Mine has an end time.


----------



## AngiTN

Maybe (and I know this is really wishful thinking on my part) all will make sense in regards to the FP when they send the instructions out tomorrow?


----------



## AngiTN

CarolynFH said:


> After reading these posts I checked my MDE. We have a 5:00 FP for NRJ on 5/19 - our AP preview time is 6-8. No end time given.


This is what our MDE shows for Saturday too, we are scheduled for 5/13, 6-8 slot. FP for NRJ starting at 5:00 for the 3 of us


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> Maybe (and I know this is really wishful thinking on my part) all will make sense in regards to the FP when they send the instructions out tomorrow?



Yeah seems like in true Disney fashion the cart went before the horse haha. Would have made sense to email everyone saying hey this is what's up and will pop up magically in your account instead of letting everything pop up and then email us all.


----------



## FireflyTrance

I don't have any fp+ showing up for my preview day on May 22nd. Now I feel anxious that I somehow won't get to do the preview.


----------



## rteetz

So they're giving out NRJ FPs for the previews. Now I'm wondering if FoP will be open at all or if it will be limited to a certain number of guests.


----------



## HopperFan

Does it seem that this specific assigning of FP+ to the AP holder will likely mean that one can not bring someone else instead of the original AP person?




FireflyTrance said:


> I don't have any fp+ showing up for my preview day on May 22nd. Now I feel anxious that I somehow won't get to do the preview.



We are going the 20th and ours is showing.


----------



## FireflyTrance

Is anyone with a DVC preview seeing this on MDE? I can't remember what information I gave them when I signed up. Theoretically some people going to the DVC preview might not have purchased park tickets yet so I wonder how these will be handled.


----------



## FastPasser

rteetz said:


> Now I'm wondering if FoP will be open at all


It was running fine when I left last night. In fact they ran it more than they usually had. It's an off day for me, but I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> So their giving out NRJ FPs for the previews. Now I'm wondering if FoP will be open at all or if it will be limited to a certain number of guests.


My theory is everyone will be able to ride NRJ for certain. FoP will be more like it's doing now, paper return tickets issued based on operational capability at that time



HopperFan said:


> Does it seem that this specific assigning of FP+ to the AP holder will likely mean that one can not bring someone else instead of the original AP person?


Or you can give the MB for the AP holder to someone else going so they can use the FP


----------



## HopperFan

AngiTN said:


> My theory is everyone will be able to ride NRJ for certain. FoP will be more like it's doing now, paper return tickets issued based on operational capability at that time
> 
> 
> Or you can give the MB for the AP holder to someone else going so they can use the FP



- Could be or it could be when they got ready to load ... software wouldn't allow two of the same category FP+.  It seems strange to handle it two ways, why not do them both on MDE or both on paper.  But as you say if technical issues right now ...

- I think someone asked about folks who are booked not going, and wanting to take completely other folks.   And thought about the person trying to buy the slot from others.   I would never give my MB to other folks, only my immediate family, this cuts down on attempts at transfer.  And this makes it easy for entry and rides by requiring one to have their AP or MB,  no lists to check as we've had to do in the past.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> My theory is everyone will be able to ride NRJ for certain. FoP will be more like it's doing now, paper return tickets issued based on operational capability at that time


I would agree with that theory.


----------



## yulilin3

Fp foe nrj at 11, preview slot 12 to 2


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> So their giving out NRJ FPs for the previews. Now I'm wondering if FoP will be open at all or if it will be limited to a certain number of guests.



I was thinking they don't know yet how FoP will be running at a given time so don't want to give out a FP if not sure it will be up for certain guests


----------



## Branflakes

AngiTN said:


> This is what our MDE shows for Saturday too, we are scheduled for 5/13, 6-8 slot. FP for NRJ starting at 5:00 for the 3 of us



Same for us. Hoping for the addition of FOP. Excited none the less


----------



## yulilin3

Or they might be anticipating the crowds for fop, knowing the line will be long, using the standby queue.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Or they might be anticipating the crowds for fop, knowing the line will be long, using the standby queue.


I'm not sure about that tho. The previews are limited to a certain number.


----------



## rteetz

According to WDWNT each preview guest will get one FP for both attractions. The FoP one is not out yet.


----------



## CAS239

Sweeeeet!! Just checked and saw I have my River Journey Fastpass for our 6-8pm, with FP starting at 5pm. So hopefully that means we can get in 20 or 30 min ahead of scheduled slot time


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Okay, so like everyone else, I got my River Journey FP for 1 hour before my time slot, 11 am for my Saturday, May 13 12-2 preview. However, seems like everyone got the same FP (starting 1 hr before preview) so I'm curious to see how this will play out... also thinking I might need to be there earlier than 10:30 now, just in case!


----------



## wilkeliza

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Okay, so like everyone else, I got my River Journey FP for 1 hour before my time slot, 11 am for my Saturday, May 13 12-2 preview. However, seems like everyone got the same FP (starting 1 hr before preview) so I'm curious to see how this will play out... also thinking I might need to be there earlier than 10:30 now, just in case!



It is just to make sure everyone gets a go. The FP doesn't expire with in an hour it is for one hour before your start time until you are asked to leave pandora ( do possible end time of window or end of day).


----------



## CAS239

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Okay, so like everyone else, I got my River Journey FP for 1 hour before my time slot, 11 am for my Saturday, May 13 12-2 preview. However, seems like everyone got the same FP (starting 1 hr before preview) so I'm curious to see how this will play out... also thinking I might need to be there earlier than 10:30 now, just in case!



I really don't see a reason to be there waiting more than an hour ahead of time. And if everyone does get a FP for each ride, there's no need to arrive more than 30-45 min before your time slot imo.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

CAS239 said:


> I really don't see a reason to be there waiting more than an hour ahead of time. And if everyone does get a FP for each ride, there's no need to arrive more than 30-45 min before your time slot imo.


Okay, so you think even though the FP starts at 11 they won't let people in early?


----------



## PrincessV

Somewhere along the way, did I see that Guests can go through the FoP standby line without riding, just to experience the queue? If so, is it set up like FJ/Gringott's at Uni, with a separate way for non-riders to experience the queue without being stuck behind the folks waiting to ride? We have FPs for opening weekend, but if there's an easy way to see the standby queue without waiting in it for hours, that would be fun!


----------



## CAS239

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Okay, so you think even though the FP starts at 11 they won't let people in early?



I think if they do open up early it won't be by an hour. I can definitely see 20 or 30 min early. We'll have to see how they do the first couple of days.

I definitely understand people lining up 60 min prior. It's when people are planning on getting there say 2 hours or more ahead of time that I don't see the point in.


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessV said:


> Somewhere along the way, did I see that Guests can go through the FoP standby line without riding, just to experience the queue? If so, is it set up like FJ/Gringott's at Uni, with a separate way for non-riders to experience the queue without being stuck behind the folks waiting to ride? We have FPs for opening weekend, but if there's an easy way to see the standby queue without waiting in it for hours, that would be fun!


I think that was only during previews when the actual ride was down


----------



## CAS239

PrincessV said:


> Somewhere along the way, did I see that Guests can go through the FoP standby line without riding, just to experience the queue? If so, is it set up like FJ/Gringott's at Uni, with a separate way for non-riders to experience the queue without being stuck behind the folks waiting to ride? We have FPs for opening weekend, but if there's an easy way to see the standby queue without waiting in it for hours, that would be fun!



You'll certainly be able to go through the queue without riding, there's no ride where anyone is forced to ride.

As far as a separate line for non riders, there's no such thing for any ride, including Forbidden Journey and Gringotts. Unless you're referring to a single rider line? Flight of Passage has been confirmed to have a single rider line. However that doesn't mean you won't have a wait. And it also hasn't been reported yet if the single rider line bypasses the main queue. Like with Expedition Everest you don't see any of the inside queue that the standby see's.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I am going for dvc on sat, 9 to 11, nothing showing for fp.  Also have AP on Monday, 12 to 2 and that fp is showing for 11.

Any other dvc people showing the fp?


----------



## PrincessV

yulilin3 said:


> I think that was only during previews when the actual ride was down


Drat! Okay, thanks.


CAS239 said:


> You'll certainly be able to go through the queue without riding, there's no ride where anyone is forced to ride.
> 
> As far as a separate line for non riders, there's no such thing for any ride, including Forbidden Journey and Gringotts. Unless you're referring to a single rider line? Flight of Passage has been confirmed to have a single rider line. However that doesn't mean you won't have a wait. And it also hasn't been reported yet if the single rider line bypasses the main queue. Like with Expedition Everest you don't see any of the inside queue that the standby see's.


Well yeah, but my point is that I have FPs so I _don't_ have to wait in line 4 hours, lol! I merely wondered if one could see the queue without being stuck in the line of people waiting to ride. If not, no biggie. 
Maybe it's different now - I haven't been in several years, but FJ definitely did have a separate queue for folks not riding at all, just going through the queue. They had 3 lines, one regular standby, one single rider, one queue-no-ride that exited before the Sorting Hat, where child swap is. It was great!


----------



## Debbru

I am doing the DVC preview 5/22 from 9-11am but then we are going to Epcot, where I already have 3 FP's booked for the afternoon.  Should I cancel my Epcot FP's or will they be able to load extra preview passes on my MDE (same day, different park, will make 4 or 5 FP's total)?????


----------



## FastPasser

wilkeliza said:


> possible end time of window* or end of day*


That would be totally different from what they've been doing. If you've used both FPs and have been inside Pandora for 2-1/2 hours, I think most people have had enough, it's not that big.


CAS239 said:


> I really don't see a reason to be there waiting more than an hour ahead of time. And if everyone does get a FP for each ride, there's no need to arrive more than 30-45 min before your time slot imo.


The advantage of being towards the front of the line is that if everyone has a FP for FoP, it's unlikely, but if they all got in line, potentially 600 or so people could be in line.


PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Okay, so you think even though the FP starts at 11 they won't let people in early?


They have been allowed in 20 to 30 minutes early, sometimes more.


yulilin3 said:


> I think that was only during previews when the actual ride was down


It's been available for experiencing even while the ride is operating. That's how I did it.


----------



## mrzrich

Debbru said:


> I am doing the DVC preview 5/22 from 9-11am but then we are going to Epcot, where I already have 3 FP's booked for the afternoon.  Should I cancel my Epcot FP's or will they be able to load extra preview passes on my MDE (same day, different park, will make 4 or 5 FP's total)?????



I don't think it matters.  I have 3 FP already scheduled that day including one from 1045 to 1145...and a Preview FP for NJR at 11am.


----------



## wilkeliza

Debbru said:


> I am doing the DVC preview 5/22 from 9-11am but then we are going to Epcot, where I already have 3 FP's booked for the afternoon.  Should I cancel my Epcot FP's or will they be able to load extra preview passes on my MDE (same day, different park, will make 4 or 5 FP's total)?????



Doesn't matter. These are in addition to any FP you already have. The system is coded so that Disney can add FP+ and them be unlinked from the system so it won't count or prevent you from booking more.


----------



## cigar95

CAS239 said:


> As far as a separate line for non riders, there's no such thing for any ride, including Forbidden Journey and Gringotts.


Apologies for drifting off-topic, but has Forbidden Journey closed its "Castle Tour" queue which was precisely a "separate line for non riders"?  I always liked that as a way to linger and examine the queue without backing up someone behind me.


----------



## cordage

Just got this email...

*PREPARE FOR YOUR PANDORAN ADVENTURE*

We look forward to welcoming you on your adventure to _Pandora—The World of Avatar_. There is so much to explore in this mystical world of massive floating mountains, exotic plants and creatures and breathtaking new experiences. Take your time in the Valley of Mo’ara where the land is an adventure unto itself. Discover the totems, cuisine and artifacts of the Na’vi culture that surround you along with all the sounds of the forest. 

• Please remember your passage into _Pandora—The World of Avatar_is for your confirmed date and time only. Early admission will not be allowed. For your confirmed preview date and time, refer to your registration confirmation email. 

• These previews are an early exploration of Pandora and sometimes attractions and experiences may not be available while we complete our finishing touches. In some cases, there may be extended wait times for attractions or experiences. 

• Your credentials will be added to your _My Disney Experience_account. A simple touch of your annual pass card or _MagicBand_and you're in*! 

• To get to the entrance of the land, take a left at the _Tree of Life_®and a second left toward Tiffins and Nomad Lounge. 

• *Entry credentials will look similar to a FastPass+ entitlement, however it will only grant entry to the land and does not apply to any specific attractions within the area. *

* Credentials are nontransferable and void if sold or otherwise transferred. All Guests must have a valid _Walt Disney World_ annual pass to attend the event and enter the Theme Park.


----------



## CAS239

Yep just got my email!


----------



## FastPasser

cigar95 said:


> has Forbidden Journey closed it's "Castle Tour" queue which was precisely a "separate line for non riders"?


I don't know about the FJ castle tour, but I did the Gringotts non rider Que tour just a few weeks ago.


----------



## CAS239

cigar95 said:


> Apologies for drifting off-topic, but has Forbidden Journey closed its "Castle Tour" queue which was precisely a "separate line for non riders"?  I always liked that as a way to linger and examine the queue without backing up someone behind me.



I did FJ back in October and never saw a castle tour line


----------



## FastPasser

cordage said:


> • *Entry credentials will look similar to a FastPass+ entitlement, however it will only grant entry to the land and does not apply to any specific attractions within the area.*


What?


----------



## Farps

We have a DVC preview on 5/22, no FP or email yet.


----------



## HopperFan

FastPasser said:


> WHAT!!!!



I could see that.  
What's the best way to get us in the land? scan our AP or MB.
What is the best way to put on our MDE? a "dummy" FP+.
It would explain the early time and no end time, it's just an entry pass to the land.


----------



## mrzrich

Check your Emails people I jus got mine!!

*PREPARE FOR YOUR
PANDORAN ADVENTURE*
We look forward to welcoming you on your adventure to _Pandora—The World of Avatar_. There is so much to explore in this mystical world of massive floating mountains, exotic plants and creatures and breathtaking new experiences. Take your time in the Valley of Mo’ara where the land is an adventure unto itself. Discover the totems, cuisine and artifacts of the Na’vi culture that surround you along with all the sounds of the forest. 
• Please remember your passage into _Pandora—The World of Avatar_is for your confirmed date and time only. Early admission will not be allowed. For your confirmed preview date and time, refer to your registration confirmation email. 
• These previews are an early exploration of Pandora and sometimes attractions and experiences may not be available while we complete our finishing touches. In some cases, there may be extended wait times for attractions or experiences. 
• Your credentials will be added to your _My Disney Experience_account. A simple touch of your annual pass card or _MagicBand_ and you're in*! 
• To get to the entrance of the land, take a left at the _Tree of Life_® and a second left toward Tiffins and Nomad Lounge. 
• Entry credentials will look similar to a _FastPass_+ entitlement, however it will only grant entry to the land and does not apply to any specific attractions within the area. 
* Credentials are nontransferable and void if sold or otherwise transferred. All Guests must have a valid _Walt Disney World_ annual pass to attend the event and enter the Theme Park.


----------



## cordage

Farps said:


> We have a DVC preview on 5/22, no FP or email yet.



Recieved an email and FP+ for my AP preview time. Nothing yet for the DVC preview...


----------



## FastPasser

HopperFan said:


> I could see that.


I can't check as I'm not eligible, but you're saying that it's in addition to the NRJ FP? So they'll be two FPs so far?


----------



## Tinkerbell7479

Didn't get the email for our DVC preview but checked MDE and I have a fast pass for NRJ for 11a on wed.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> That would be totally different from what they've been doing. If you've used both FPs and have been inside Pandora for 2-1/2 hours, I think most people have had enough, it's not that big.
> The advantage of being towards the front of the line is that if everyone has a FP for FoP, it's unlikely, but if they all got in line, potentially 600 or so people could be in line.
> They have been allowed in 20 to 30 minutes early, sometimes more.
> It's been available for experiencing even while the ride is operating. That's how I did it.


But haven't they been using the fp line only for loading? Or are there 2 lines in the standby


----------



## cordage

FastPasser said:


> I can't check as I'm not eligible, but you're saying that it's in addition to the NRJ FP?



My guess is that the NRJ FP+ will serve as admission to Pandora and no other Avatar FP+ will be available in MDE.


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> But haven't they been using the fp line only for loading?


Yes


yulilin3 said:


> Or are there 2 lines in the standby


Nope, Standby Que is empty except for those touring it.


----------



## HopperFan

mrzrich said:


> *• Entry credentials will look similar to a FastPass+ entitlement, however it will only grant entry to the land and does not apply to any specific attractions within the area.
> * Credentials are nontransferable and void if sold or otherwise transferred. All Guests must have a valid Walt Disney World annual pass to attend the event and enter the Theme Park.*





FastPasser said:


> I can't check as I'm not eligible, but you're saying that it's in addition to the NRJ FP? So they'll be two FPs so far?



No - I mean I can understand that.  The easiest way to process us in the land is through MDE and our MB/card.  So they came up with a "dummy" FP+ to get you in the land.  How they handle the actual rides will be different.  And this would explain why we all just got the one FP+ instead of for both rides.  It's not really for the ride.


----------



## FastPasser

HopperFan said:


> No - I mean I can understand that.  The easiest way to process us in the land is through MDE and our MB/card.  So they came up with a "dummy" FP+ to get you in the land.  How they handle the actual rides will be different.  And this would explain why we all just got the one FP+ instead of for both rides.  It's not really for the ride.


Got it.


----------



## cordage

Anyone else schedule a DVC and AP preview on the same day?  Recieved the AP preview FP+ but not sure how they'll handle adding the DVC preview one...


----------



## Atilley

HopperFan said:


> No - I mean I can understand that.  The easiest way to process us in the land is through MDE and our MB/card.  So they came up with a "dummy" FP+ to get you in the land.  How they handle the actual rides will be different.  And this would explain why we all just got the one FP+ instead of for both rides.  It's not really for the ride.



This is my thoughts too except for it also says early admission is not allowed but the "dummy fp" states an hour earlier than the actual preview times.


----------



## FireflyTrance

4HOLIDAYS said:


> I am going for dvc on sat, 9 to 11, nothing showing for fp.  Also have AP on Monday, 12 to 2 and that fp is showing for 11.
> 
> Any other dvc people showing the fp?



I am also going to a DVC preview and have nothing showing up in MDE. It makes me think they haven't loaded those yet, or are planning to do DVC some other way. I was worried about it so glad to hear other DVC members are experiencing the same. To be honest I will probably be worrying about it until I *hopefully* get that confirmation e-mail tomorrow. I never got the original DVC preview email to sign up even though I have a reservation during that time.


----------



## aviva5675

I got my email also, going 5/17 12-2.  I can't imagine they would completely bill it as a FP+ but it's only use is access to the land.  I think (ok Im making it up) MB will be linked to the 2 hour slot, that accesses the land, then there is a FP for NRJ.  Guess we have to wait and see about paper or other FP for FOP.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Got my e-mail, bags are packed, fired up and ready to go!  I've never been so excited for something based on a movie that I've never seen!   Bring on Saturday!


----------



## aviva5675

Also, the email could almost not have contained LESS information!


----------



## ChrisNY2

FireflyTrance said:


> I am also going to a DVC preview and have nothing showing up in MDE. It makes me think they haven't loaded those yet, or are planning to do DVC some other way. I was worried about it so glad to hear other DVC members are experiencing the same. To be honest I will probably be worrying about it until I *hopefully* get that confirmation e-mail tomorrow. I never got the original DVC preview email to sign up even though I have a reservation during that time.



It was only AP registration that required your guests to be in the friends and family list and linked to "show all plans." We didn't have to do that for DVC, so they must be handling that one a different way.


----------



## HopperFan

Atilley said:


> This is my thoughts too except for it also says early admission is not allowed but the "dummy fp" states an hour earlier than the actual preview times.



My thought on that is 
- No early admission meaning the guest can't decide he wants to do an earlier time slot, your slot is your slot.
- But it allows the scanning system to let you in earlier than your slot if CMs are prepared to let you in a little early.


----------



## FastPasser

HopperFan said:


> My thought on that is
> - No early admission meaning the guest can't decide he wants to do an earlier time slot, your slot is your slot.
> - But it allows the scanning system to let you in earlier than your slot if CMs are prepared to let you in a little early.


I think you should compose a reworded version of that email so that it's clear.


----------



## beesly

aviva5675 said:


> I got my email also, going 5/17 12-2.  I can't imagine they would completely bill it as a FP+ but it's only use is access to the land.  I think (ok Im making it up) MB will be linked to the 2 hour slot, that accesses the land, then there is a FP for NRJ.  Guess we have to wait and see about paper or other FP for FOP.



Except that the email is pretty clear...

Entry credentials will look similar to a _FastPass_+ entitlement, however it will *only grant entry to the land* and *does not apply to any specific attractions* within the area.

Edited to add: The reports of CM previews indicated that people were able to ride NRJ multiple times if they wanted. I can't imagine why Disney would decided FPs are necessary for the less crowded ride when AP/DVC previews will have even fewer attendees per time slot.


----------



## HopperFan

FastPasser said:


> I think *you* should compose a reworded version of that email so that it's clear.



Me?


----------



## FastPasser

HopperFan said:


> Me?


Why not?


----------



## HopperFan

FastPasser said:


> Why not?



Oh you mean for on here? I thought you meant to send out .....


----------



## Atilley

Off topic but this is making me laugh. Please re send Disneys email stating
 1. go to the entrance 
2.  scan you AP
3. Enter Pandora
4. Enjoy


----------



## FastPasser

HopperFan said:


> Oh you mean for on here? I thought you meant to send out .....


Yes, so that dummies like me, if there are any, wouldn't have to try to figure out what Disney actually is saying.


----------



## wilkeliza

I guess they decided to go with NRJ because that's the one that has almost
no issue. It lets them use the system they have to issue credentials with out giving false expectations.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

FastPasser said:


> Yes, so that dummies like me, if there are any, wouldn't have to try to figure out what Disney actually is saying.





Atilley said:


> Off topic but this is making me laugh. Please re send Disneys email stating
> 1. go to the entrance
> 2.  scan you AP
> 3. Enter Pandora
> 4. Enjoy



The above pretty much summed it up,
but here are a few interesting points:

- "Take your time" exploring all of the details in the Valley of Moara, the land is an adventure in itself

- All attractions/experiences may not be open since this is simply a preview

Everything else just gives the info about where Pandora is, reiterates that transfers aren't allowed, and gives the info that's already been discussed (the FP is solely for the land)


----------



## CAS239

HopperFan said:


> My thought on that is
> - No early admission meaning the guest can't decide he wants to do an earlier time slot, your slot is your slot.
> - But it allows the scanning system to let you in earlier than your slot if CMs are prepared to let you in a little early.



This is exactly what it means. I don't see any confusion


----------



## Atilley

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> The above pretty much summed it up,
> but here are a few interesting points:
> 
> - "Take your time" exploring all of the details in the Valley of Moara, the land is an adventure in itself
> 
> - All attractions/experiences may not be open since this is simply a preview
> 
> Everything else just gives the info about where Pandora is, reiterates that transfers aren't allowed, and gives the info that's already been discussed (the FP is solely for the land)



True I left out the disclaimers. Besides where to enter though that email gave us no clue to anything we didn't already know. I am hoping some going this weekend post some of the finer details.


----------



## CAS239

Idk what more some are looking for in the email?

Maybe they'll send out a specific detailed email regarding your specific time slot? I never got my "registration confirmation email" which is why I'm glad I took a screenshot when I confirmed the time slot.

-you know your time slot
-the email told how you enter
-the email told where to enter
-email stated not everything may be up during the time slot just to cover themselves if something's down ("Sorry we didn't say both rides would be up and running for each time slot. No, I'm sorry we can't give you 15 anytime fast passes per person that never expire just because the river journey ride was down for 20 min")

Since I never received my confirmation email I'm just glad I got this email. I still plan on showing up about 45-60 min prior to my time slot


----------



## han22735

No DVC email yet either.  Hopefully sometime soon.


----------



## rteetz

If people are interested in meet ups I can put together a list of those going and their time slots.

Here is what I'd need.

Disboards name
AP or DVC
Time Slot/date

If not that's okay too but it seemed there was an interest in possible meet ups.


----------



## HopperFan

wilkeliza said:


> I guess they decided to go with NRJ because that's the one that has almost
> no issue. It lets them use the system they have to issue credentials with out giving false expectations.



For the literal folks. 



FastPasser said:


> Yes, so that dummies like me, if there are any, wouldn't have to try to figure out what Disney actually is saying.



*HAHA, but I would think after all your years you would understand Mouse Talk! 

I'll try ........................... and this is ONLY my INTERPRETATION, it may be wrong*.




*PREPARE FOR YOUR*
*PANDORAN ADVENTURE*
We look forward to welcoming you on your adventure to _Pandora—The World of Avatar_. There is so much to explore in this mystical world of massive floating mountains, exotic plants and creatures and breathtaking new experiences. Take your time in the Valley of Mo’ara where the land is an adventure unto itself. Discover the totems, cuisine and artifacts of the Na’vi culture that surround you along with all the sounds of the forest.
Dear Guest, We are excited for you to come explore the new land of Pandora,  hopefully ride our new attractions and most certainly we will have plenty of food, drinks and shopping options for your Na'vi enjoyment.

• Please remember your passage into _Pandora—The World of Avatar_is for your confirmed date and time only. Early admission will not be allowed. For your confirmed preview date and time, refer to your registration confirmation email.
Dear Guest, you may not arrive on the wrong date or at the wrong time for your adventure.  You must arrive for the journey that you chose during the registration process.  You may not come earlier in the day or week.  If you can't remember your arrival time, please look at your email we sent to you to confirm your adventure.

• These previews are an early exploration of Pandora and sometimes attractions and experiences may not be available while we complete our finishing touches. In some cases, there may be extended wait times for attractions or experiences.
Dear Guest, It's new, it's tricky, it's fickle, it gets hot and well ........... it might not be working.  We can not promise you that the rides are ready for prime time, which is why we invite you to come as our special adventure guinea pigs.  

• Your credentials will be added to your _My Disney Experience _account. A simple touch of your annual pass card or _MagicBand_ and you're in*!
Dear Guest, Your entry/ticket into the wonderful land of Pandora is now on your My Disney Experience Account.  It's YOURS and can be accessed with YOUR annual pass card or your MagicBand.  That is all YOU will need for YOUR adventure.

• To get to the entrance of the land, take a left at the _Tree of Life_® and a second left toward Tiffins and Nomad Lounge.
Dear Guest, here is your mental map to arrive, if you get lost seek out your nearest CM.

• Entry credentials will look similar to a _FastPass_+ entitlement, however it will only grant entry to the land and does not apply to any specific attractions within the area.
Dear Guest, In order to put your Pandora entry ticket on to your MDE account, we added a "special FP+" to your account.  Since our river ride is the most beautiful river ride ever, and has a beautiful graphic on MDE, we have assigned you a "dummy" FP+ for the river journey.  This FP+ will only get you IN Pandora, it's not really for a ride.  We needed to do this for the computers.  Do not be confused by the early time.  We hope that our land will be ready to welcome you a wee bit early so in order for our scanners to allow you access, we backed the time up a wee bit.  And maybe that would be a good reminder for you to be in line as well.  

* Credentials are nontransferable and void if sold or otherwise transferred. All Guests must have a valid _Walt Disney World_ annual pass to attend the event and enter the Theme Park.
Dear Guest, To insure you the most special journey with your fellow Annual Passholders, all tickets must be used by the person in the registration.  Please do not sell or buy or borrow credentials. Also your credential must be valid the day of your adventure, it can not have expired in the time since you booked your trip.


----------



## HopperFan

Atilley said:


> Off topic but this is making me laugh. Please re send Disneys email stating
> 1. go to the entrance
> 2.  scan you AP
> 3. Enter Pandora
> 4. Enjoy



And don't be fooled by the Na'vi River FP+ behind the curtain.


----------



## Atilley

rteetz said:


> If people are interested in meet ups I can put together a list of those going and their time slots.
> 
> Here is what I'd need.
> 
> Disboards name
> AP or DVC
> Time Slot
> 
> If not that's okay too but it seemed there was an interest in possible meet ups.



I am good with this as I am the only one in my house with an AP. It would be nice to meet other Dis Folk.

Atilley 
AP
5/22 6-8


----------



## FireflyTrance

I just looked at my original DVC confirmation e-mail and it doesn’t list a time. It just lists the date as 5/22. I think I signed up for 9-11, but I wish the e-mailed stated that. Were there even any other DVC times on 5/22?


----------



## HopperFan

FireflyTrance said:


> I just looked at my original DVC confirmation e-mail and it doesn’t list a time. It just lists the date as 5/22. I think I signed up for 9-11, but I wish the e-mailed stated that. Were there even any other DVC times on 5/22?



Pretty sure you only have one time per day, the rest are AP.


----------



## CAS239

Yea 9-11am were only dvc slots. The other 3 slots during the day are AP slots


----------



## sm4987

Received my confirmation for Sunday. We chose the last time slot so hopefully we will have plenty of time to explore


----------



## MCoryB

Deleted.


----------



## rteetz

I only have two on the meet up list right now. If others are interested I can add you. 

Atilley 
AP
5/22 6PM-8PM

PaintsWithAllTheColors
AP Preview
May 13, 12pm - 2pm
(2 people)


----------



## Flynnismine

Woohoo   DD and I will be heading to the airport in 6 hours. Everyting is packed but I'm to excited to sleep. We're flying down for the weekend just for the Pandora preview but plan to pack a ton of stuff into 2 short days. I hope to run into some of you wonderful Dis folks on Saturday. Our time slot is 3-5 (we'll be lining up at 2pm)  and I know at least 3 or 4 others here have the same time. DD (8) and I will be wearing matching white classic Mickey T's so if you see use, stop and say Hi 
Safe travels to everyone that's coming in this weekend.


----------



## Flynnismine

rteetz said:


> I only have two on the meet up list right now. If others are interested I can add you.
> 
> Atilley
> AP
> 5/22 6PM-8PM
> 
> PaintsWithAllTheColors
> AP Preview
> May 13, 12pm - 2pm
> (2 people)



Rteetz, you can add us. We'll be there this Saturday (13th) and our time is 3-5. AP/DD and myself.


----------



## rteetz

*Preview Diser List*

Atilley
AP
5/22 6PM-8PM

PaintsWithAllTheColors
AP Preview
May 13, 12pm - 2pm
(2 people)

Flynnismine
AP
May 13th, 3PM-5PM


----------



## GADisneyDad14

@rteetz, you can mark us down too:

GADisneyDad14 and DS
AP
5/13, 3pm-5pm


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

Got my email and see only River Journey in fastpass as well with an hour prior to my schedule time. It states 2-5.


----------



## beesly

rteetz said:


> I only have two on the meet up list right now. If others are interested I can add you.
> 
> Atilley
> AP
> 5/22 6PM-8PM
> 
> PaintsWithAllTheColors
> AP Preview
> May 13, 12pm - 2pm
> (2 people)



I'd like to be added:

beesly
AP
5/16, 6pm-8pm

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going  tomorrow 5/13 yulilin3 12pm-2pm


----------



## Ydnameht

rteetz said:


> I only have two on the meet up list right now. If others are interested I can add you.
> 
> Atilley
> AP
> 5/22 6PM-8PM
> 
> PaintsWithAllTheColors
> AP Preview
> May 13, 12pm - 2pm
> (2 people)



I'm going next Sunday.

Ydnameht
AP 
5/21 6-8


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Flynnismine said:


> Woohoo   DD and I will be heading to the airport in 6 hours. Everyting is packed but* I'm to excited to sleep*. We're flying down for the weekend just for the Pandora preview but plan to pack a ton of stuff into 2 short days. I hope to run into some of you wonderful Dis folks on Saturday. Our time slot is 3-5 (we'll be lining up at 2pm)  and I know at least 3 or 4 others here have the same time. DD (8) and I will be wearing matching white classic Mickey T's so if you see use, stop and say Hi
> Safe travels to everyone that's coming in this weekend.



Still my favorite Disney commercial ever (also the board name for Tom Bell of the Disneyland team)


----------



## CAS239

ForeverDisney6793 said:


> Got my email and see only River Journey in fastpass as well with an hour prior to my schedule time. It states 2-5.



From what we know from Disney, that is not a FP but simply your way into Pandora. They'll scan your band and it'll let you in since you have that ride linked


----------



## JennLTX

TheMaxRebo said:


> Still my favorite Disney commercial ever (also the board name for Tom Bell of the Disneyland team)


I *LOVE *that commercial.    And I'm SOOOOOOO jealous of all you folks hitting the park this weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## dnllmz

If you're going this weekend, I hope you have a great time!  I'll be here (un)patiently waiting to hear all about it.


----------



## alex9179

TheMaxRebo said:


> Still my favorite Disney commercial ever (also the board name for Tom Bell of the Disneyland team)



Growing up, my family named any general, excited anticipation, "Disneyworlditis".  This applied to seeing grandparents, any big family get-together, trips, etc!  The last time we went to Magic Kingdom was 1975, but the name stuck through the years


----------



## Tamiami

I'm going May 20, AP preview 6-8, and just discovered that I can make a ROL fp for 10:30! Official park hours are only until 9 that day! Just a heads up for anyone attending that day (or any other day,  really.... as it looks like they're messing around with park hours and ROL showings....)


----------



## yulilin3

Tamiami said:


> I'm going May 20, AP preview 6-8, and just discovered that I can make a ROL fp for 10:30! Official park hours are only until 9 that day! Just a heads up for anyone attending that day (or any other day,  really.... as it looks like they're messing around with park hours and ROL showings....)


AK closes at 10 that day


----------



## Tamiami

yulilin3 said:


> AK closes at 10 that day



Ahh. My MDE still says 9.... When did this change? Because I had a fp for the 9:30 ROL originally.....


----------



## yulilin3

Tamiami said:


> Ahh. My MDE still says 9.... When did this change? Because I had a fp for the 9:30 ROL originally.....


I just checked so not sure when it changed


----------



## rteetz

*Preview Diser List*

Atilley
AP
5/22 6PM-8PM

PaintsWithAllTheColors
AP Preview
May 13, 12pm - 2pm
(2 people)

Flynnismine
AP
May 13th, 3PM-5PM

GADisneyDad14 and DS
AP
5/13, 3pm-5pm

beesly
AP
5/16, 6pm-8pm

Yulilin3
AP
5/13, 12-2PM

Ydnameht
AP
5/21 6-8PM

Tamiami
AP
May 20, 6-8PM


----------



## rteetz

Today is Disney is having an event for local media in the area.


----------



## rteetz

Banks Lee who wasn't able to fit into the restraint last week for flight of passage tried again today and was able to fit this time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Banks Lee who wasn't able to fit into the restraint last week for flight of passage tried again today and was able to fit this time.



Did gen indicate if there had been an adjustment made or just that this time it managed to "click"?


----------



## wilkeliza

TheMaxRebo said:


> Did gen indicate if there had been an adjustment made or just that this time it managed to "click"?



He tweeted that it felt less "inflated" so he was able to get his feet and thus her legs further up.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Did gen indicate if there had been an adjustment made or just that this time it managed to "click"?


He didn't know exactly what the case was or they had made changes but he felt he was able to move up further for his legs to fit.


----------



## murmkc

I took some of my team from work today for a cast member preview.  It was awesome.  Definitely well done!  I can't wait to explore Pandora at night!


----------



## FireflyTrance

OK it's May 12 now. I'm "patiently" waiting for my DVC preview confirmation e-mail


----------



## OrangeCountyCommuter

FireflyTrance said:


> OK it's May 12 now. I'm "patiently" waiting for my DVC preview confirmation e-mail



I don't have an email, but I have a FP for the day I am suppose to go so..... I guess I am in!


----------



## yulilin3

I read through the dinning post on the first page and although it is mentioned here are the complete details for the mobile food ordering (if it's already there and I missed it I apologize)
I'm really looking forward to this, I like to plan what I'm going to eat a day before so this works really well for us 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/mobile-food-orders/
*Mobile Food and Beverage Ordering*
*Starting May 27, 2017, you will be able to order your meal at Satu'li Canteen using the My Disney Experience app on your mobile device. *
*Avoid the Line to Order*




Instead of waiting in line, you can save time by ordering from wherever you are—imagine the convenience of reviewing the menu and making your selections while you’re waiting for an attraction.

Open the My Disney Experience app and either:


Tap on the image of your character, scroll down to “My Plans” and press the “Order Food” button.
Select “Dining” from the top of the app, tap on the restaurant you want and press the “Order Food” button.
From there, just select the menu items that you want to order!




*Pay Using the App*


Once you’ve added everything that your family cares to enjoy, you can review your order and purchase it right from the app.

We’re currently only accepting credit cards and debit cards for mobile order payments. If you would like to use Disney Gift Cards, Disney dining plans or any discounts that may be available to you, please order in person at the restaurant.




*Let Us Know When You Arrive*


When you arrive at the restaurant, open the app, tap on the image of your character and press the “I’m Here, Prepare My Order” button. This lets us know you’re here, so we can start your order.

When your food is ready to enjoy, you will receive a notification from the app and you’ll pick up your meal at the area with the “Mobile Order Pick Up” sign.

It’s so easy, your family will think it’s magic!




*Locations*


While Satu’li Canteen will be the only restaurant accepting mobile orders on May 27, more quick-service restaurants are on the way.


----------



## MichelleWDWfan

rteetz said:


> If people are interested in meet ups I can put together a list of those going and their time slots.
> 
> Here is what I'd need.
> 
> Disboards name
> AP or DVC
> Time Slot/date
> 
> If not that's okay too but it seemed there was an interest in possible meet ups.



MichelleWDWfan
AP
6-8pm May 15th


----------



## wilkeliza

yulilin3 said:


> I read through the dinning post on the first page and although it is mentioned here are the complete details for the mobile food ordering (if it's already there and I missed it I apologize)
> I'm really looking forward to this, I like to plan what I'm going to eat a day before so this works really well for us
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/mobile-food-orders/
> *Mobile Food and Beverage Ordering*
> *Starting May 27, 2017, you will be able to order your meal at Satu'li Canteen using the My Disney Experience app on your mobile device. *
> *Avoid the Line to Order*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of waiting in line, you can save time by ordering from wherever you are—imagine the convenience of reviewing the menu and making your selections while you’re waiting for an attraction.
> 
> Open the My Disney Experience app and either:
> 
> 
> Tap on the image of your character, scroll down to “My Plans” and press the “Order Food” button.
> Select “Dining” from the top of the app, tap on the restaurant you want and press the “Order Food” button.
> From there, just select the menu items that you want to order!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pay Using the App*
> 
> 
> Once you’ve added everything that your family cares to enjoy, you can review your order and purchase it right from the app.
> 
> We’re currently only accepting credit cards and debit cards for mobile order payments. If you would like to use Disney Gift Cards, Disney dining plans or any discounts that may be available to you, please order in person at the restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let Us Know When You Arrive*
> 
> 
> When you arrive at the restaurant, open the app, tap on the image of your character and press the “I’m Here, Prepare My Order” button. This lets us know you’re here, so we can start your order.
> 
> When your food is ready to enjoy, you will receive a notification from the app and you’ll pick up your meal at the area with the “Mobile Order Pick Up” sign.
> 
> It’s so easy, your family will think it’s magic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Locations*
> 
> 
> While Satu’li Canteen will be the only restaurant accepting mobile orders on May 27, more quick-service restaurants are on the way.



I love this! I use it at Chipotle and Panera all the time. It saves me so much time during the work week during rushes. I always wonder why people stand on the long line when you can order from your phone and the kitchen gets it going.


----------



## AngiTN

wilkeliza said:


> I love this! I use it at Chipotle and Panera all the time. It saves me so much time during the work week during rushes.* I always wonder why people stand on the long line when you can order from your phone *and the kitchen gets it going.


I use it at Starbucks and think the same thing. I plan to use it for Satuili too. I think the only folks who can't use it are those on the DP, unless something has changed


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> I use it at Starbucks and think the same thing. I plan to use it for Satuili too. I think the only folks who can't use it are those on the DP, unless something has changed



I use it so much at Starbucks I completely forgot I basically only mobile order there. I use the extra time to chat with my favorite barista though so it isn't really a time saver there haha.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I read through the dinning post on the first page and although it is mentioned here are the complete details for the mobile food ordering (if it's already there and I missed it I apologize)
> I'm really looking forward to this, I like to plan what I'm going to eat a day before so this works really well for us
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/mobile-food-orders/
> *Mobile Food and Beverage Ordering*
> *Starting May 27, 2017, you will be able to order your meal at Satu'li Canteen using the My Disney Experience app on your mobile device. *
> *Avoid the Line to Order*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of waiting in line, you can save time by ordering from wherever you are—imagine the convenience of reviewing the menu and making your selections while you’re waiting for an attraction.
> 
> Open the My Disney Experience app and either:
> 
> 
> Tap on the image of your character, scroll down to “My Plans” and press the “Order Food” button.
> Select “Dining” from the top of the app, tap on the restaurant you want and press the “Order Food” button.
> From there, just select the menu items that you want to order!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pay Using the App*
> 
> 
> Once you’ve added everything that your family cares to enjoy, you can review your order and purchase it right from the app.
> 
> We’re currently only accepting credit cards and debit cards for mobile order payments. If you would like to use Disney Gift Cards, Disney dining plans or any discounts that may be available to you, please order in person at the restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let Us Know When You Arrive*
> 
> 
> When you arrive at the restaurant, open the app, tap on the image of your character and press the “I’m Here, Prepare My Order” button. This lets us know you’re here, so we can start your order.
> 
> When your food is ready to enjoy, you will receive a notification from the app and you’ll pick up your meal at the area with the “Mobile Order Pick Up” sign.
> 
> It’s so easy, your family will think it’s magic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Locations*
> 
> 
> While Satu’li Canteen will be the only restaurant accepting mobile orders on May 27, more quick-service restaurants are on the way.



I think it had the potential to be really cool and I am looking forward to trying it out.

I hope it will have an estimate for how long it will take to prepare your food - I could imagine at peak times it could take a little while ... and if that is the case then I can now when to have them start it so it will be ready when I get to the counter


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it had the potential to be really cool and I am looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> I hope it will have an estimate for how long it will take to prepare your food - I could imagine at peak times it could take a little while ... and if that is the case then I can now when to have them start it so it will be ready when I get to the counter


they will alert you (on the app) when it's ready, so no need to wait at the counter. There is a separate line for those with these types of orders


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> they will alert you (on the app) when it's ready, so no need to wait at the counter. There is a separate line for those with these types of orders



no, I know that - I meant when you go to tell them to start prepping the order will they let you know that it will take 5 minutes or 15 minutes or 30 mins or whatever?  this way I can monitor that and then when I know I am like 15 minutes away I can let them know to start (or whatever)


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> no, I know that - I meant when you go to tell them to start prepping the order will they let you know that it will take 5 minutes or 15 minutes or 30 mins or whatever?  this way I can monitor that and then when I know I am like 15 minutes away I can let them know to start (or whatever)


oh gotcha. They won't say, I don't think. But it should be the same time it would take if you were placing your order at the counter, plus maybe a couple of minutes? In the meantime you can just sit


----------



## rteetz

*Preview Diser List*

Atilley
AP
5/22 6PM-8PM

PaintsWithAllTheColors
AP Preview
May 13, 12pm - 2pm
(2 people)

Flynnismine
AP
May 13th, 3PM-5PM

GADisneyDad14 and DS
AP
5/13, 3pm-5pm

beesly
AP
5/16, 6pm-8pm

Yulilin3
AP
5/13, 12-2PM

Ydnameht
AP
5/21 6-8PM

Tamiami
AP
May 20, 6-8PM

MichelleWDWfan
AP
6-8pm May 15th


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> oh gotcha. They won't say, I don't think. But it should be the same time it would take if you were placing your order at the counter, plus maybe a couple of minutes? In the meantime you can just sit



yeah, or with it being in Pandora even just walk around exploring and stuff .... just wondering - more for if it could take a while it would be nice to know in advance and you could have it started earlier than you would actually want it rather than wait until you are ready only to find they are super busy and it is an hour wait


----------



## FireflyTrance

I just got the DVC confirmation e-mail, however nothing is showing up in the MDE app. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## adamreisinger

FireflyTrance said:


> I just got the DVC confirmation e-mail, however nothing is showing up in the MDE app. Anyone else experience this?


I had the opposite: the entry showed up in MDE before I got the email. I have both now, so hopefully you will as well soon.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I got my mde fp, but still no email.  I am tomorrow at 9am,so now i am getting nervous.  
I thought being tomorrow i would see it before others who have later dates.


----------



## RenTern

This may have already been talked about previously, but if I were to go the EMH the morning of the 27th, how early would I need to arrive? Would I be able to experience both rides before it gets busier when the park officially opens? Thanks!


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> they will alert you (on the app) when it's ready, so no need to wait at the counter. There is a separate line for those with these types of orders


I think the best part of this new system is that I'll be able to order multiple desserts without people overhearing me and staring at me while I wait.  This way I can just walk up and walk away and hide in a corner while DS tries to find me as I eat HIS dessert...


----------



## CAS239

RenTern said:


> This may have already been talked about previously, but if I were to go the EMH the morning of the 27th, how early would I need to arrive? Would I be able to experience both rides before it gets busier when the park officially opens? Thanks!



There was a thread made. Majority of people said they plan to arrive around 5-6am, with a few saying 4am.

Edit: here's the thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/those-going-to-pandora-opening-how-early.3600442/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JennLTX said:


> I think the best part of this new system is that I'll be able to order multiple desserts without people overhearing me and staring at me while I wait.  This way I can just walk up and walk away and hide in a corner while DS tries to find me as I eat HIS dessert...



I was the bling with the system I can order a beer and a kids meal and not get weird looks 

Actually, that makes me wonder - can you order alcohol via the app?


----------



## SafariFan1984

For all of the AP preview people, did your entire party receive a fast pass or only one person? We registered two and received a confirmation with both of our names listed. However MDE shows one FP that says one guest. After an hour and a half with multiple CMs I have multiple answers on whether or not this will suffice. So does yours list the correct number of guests or are the FPs even listed individually? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MommaBerd

wilkeliza said:


> I love this! I use it at Chipotle and Panera all the time. It saves me so much time during the work week during rushes. *I always wonder why people stand on the long line when you can order from your phone *and the kitchen gets it going.



Not that this applies to Chipotle, Panera, etc., but for Disney, I'm sure a number of guests (myself included) want to use Disney GCs (purchased at a discount or other money-saving way) to pay. Hopefully the app will evolve to where you can load a gift card just like other restaurants.



TheMaxRebo said:


> no, I know that - I meant when you go to tell them to start prepping the order will they let you know that it will take 5 minutes or 15 minutes or 30 mins or whatever?  this way I can monitor that and then when I know I am like 15 minutes away I can let them know to start (or whatever)



I think I recall that you have to tap an "I'm here" button. If it like Chick-fil-a's app, you have to be within a certain proximity to the store. But, considering the size of Pandora, that may not be feasible. Will definitely be interesting to see how it all works. And, I'm curious about the alcohol AND also discounts.


----------



## Farps

FireflyTrance said:


> I just got the DVC confirmation e-mail, however nothing is showing up in the MDE app. Anyone else experience this?



I'm in the same boat, email came 4:15 today and still not showing up in MDE.


----------



## FireflyTrance

Farps said:


> I'm in the same boat, email came 4:15 today and still not showing up in MDE.



I was worried about this and called. I was told they are still loading the fastpasses into MDE and if I didn't see it tomorrow afternoon to call back. I am hoping there wasn't some criteria I didn't meet. As far as I understood I just needed a DVC room reservation during the same day I am attending, and have a membership purchased directly from Disney or resale prior to 04/16. I have both those things so hopefully I am OK. Still I never got the original invitation to sign up, I only saw it because I was following this thread.


----------



## CAS239

SafariFan1984 said:


> For all of the AP preview people, did your entire party receive a fast pass or only one person? We registered two and received a confirmation with both of our names listed. However MDE shows one FP that says one guest. After an hour and a half with multiple CMs I have multiple answers on whether or not this will suffice. So does yours list the correct number of guests or are the FPs even listed individually? Any help is greatly appreciated.



All 3 in mine are showing each having a "fast pass"


----------



## wilkeliza

About to board our plane and head down to Coronado Springs for Pandora preview!!!!! Our room has been ready all day just sitting there.


----------



## Lesley Wake

wilkeliza said:


> I think I asked at check in and they said there was a 20 fee and it had to be done at GR so since I have mine we just never did it. A lot of places online also say it is $20.


Don't know how it is at WDW, but at Disneyland, you get one free replacement. After that it is $20 each time you lose it. You can get out of paying that fee if the card is damaged and you bring it back, or if your wallet was stolen and you bring the police report!


----------



## AngiTN

SafariFan1984 said:


> For all of the AP preview people, did your entire party receive a fast pass or only one person? We registered two and received a confirmation with both of our names listed. However MDE shows one FP that says one guest. After an hour and a half with multiple CMs I have multiple answers on whether or not this will suffice. So does yours list the correct number of guests or are the FPs even listed individually? Any help is greatly appreciated.


We have a spot for 3 AP holders and our FP is for all 3 of us


----------



## Wood Nymph

SafariFan1984 said:


> For all of the AP preview people, did your entire party receive a fast pass or only one person? We registered two and received a confirmation with both of our names listed. However MDE shows one FP that says one guest. After an hour and a half with multiple CMs I have multiple answers on whether or not this will suffice. So does yours list the correct number of guests or are the FPs even listed individually? Any help is greatly appreciated.



We received one confirmation for two people. Each of us have our own MDE accounts and we each have a fastpass.


----------



## Debbie Jean

Holy cow! They gave me a bonus fp for the river ride!

I'm set for dvc preview this tues morning and ap preview 3-5 in the afternoon. 

Just checked my mde fp's for the day and saw that they gave me a bonus fp for the Navi river journey at 2 pm!! 

Don't think it's connected to the 2 previews...  wonder if they are spreading the joy to other folks who have fp's in ak for the day.

Anyway I am definitely a happy camper... now let's hope everything is up and running that day lol


----------



## wilkeliza

Wood Nymph said:


> We received one confirmation for two people. Each of us have our own MDE accounts and we each have a fastpass.



Same for AP. Only got 1 email with instructions and 1 confirmation but 2 guests. Must be how it was booked.


----------



## wilkeliza

Debbie Jean said:


> Holy cow! They gave me a bonus fp for the river ride!
> 
> I'm set for dvc preview this tues morning and ap preview 3-5 in the afternoon.
> 
> Just checked my mde fp's for the day and saw that they gave me a bonus fp for the Navi river journey at 2 pm!!
> 
> Don't think it's connected to the 2 previews...  wonder if they are spreading the joy to other folks who have fp's in ak for the day.
> 
> Anyway I am definitely a happy camper... now let's hope everything is up and running that day lol



That is your entry ticket into the event and is not for the actual ride. Everyone has a FP for their slot so they can be scanned in. It starts an hour a head so that if they are able to let us in early they can but there is no guarantee.


----------



## Debbie Jean

wilkeliza said:


> That is your entry ticket into the event and is not for the actual ride. Everyone has a FP for their slot so they can be scanned in. It starts an hour a head so that if they are able to let us in early they can but there is no guarantee.



DVC preview is 9-11, AP is 3-5... so which would this be attached to since it says 2? Both my confirmation emails indicate the previews are attached to my account so I just need to tap the my band. 
Didn't assume anything would actually show up on MDE. 

Have all my documentation printed out just in case though.


----------



## wilkeliza

Debbie Jean said:


> DVC preview is 9-11, AP is 3-5... so which would this be attached to since it says 2? Both my confirmation emails indicate the previews are attached to my account so I just need to tap the my band.
> Didn't assume anything would actually show up on MDE.
> 
> Have all my documentation printed out just in case though.



It would be the AP preview from 3-5. Like I said they added an extra hour to the start of the previews in case they load early. As the email said the preview would be attached to your MDE and look like a fastpass.


----------



## wilkeliza

Hmm I have a theory so just wondering. How many DVC people also had AP slots and if so has anyone DVC actually gotten entry credentials?


----------



## CarolynFH

wilkeliza said:


> Hmm I have a theory so just wondering. How many DVC people also had AP slots and if so has anyone DVC actually gotten entry credentials?



We have an AP slot on 5/19, 6-8, followed by DVC slot 5/20, 9-11. Received AP FP & email yesterday afternoon & DVC FP & email this afternoon. AP FP starts at 5:00; DVC FP doesn't show a start time but the email states 9-11.


----------



## wilkeliza

CarolynFH said:


> We have an AP slot on 5/19, 6-8, followed by DVC slot 5/20, 9-11. Received AP FP & email yesterday afternoon & DVC FP & email this afternoon. AP FP starts at 5:00; DVC FP doesn't show a start time but the email states 9-11.



Ok was starting wonder why some people have gotten the DVC ones and not others.


----------



## Debbie Jean

Thanks for the info. I understand now. 

I got the FP for my AP preview but I didn't get any for the DVC preview... scheduled them both for the same day so don't know whether that's the difference.


----------



## Gus V.

All of you going this weekend, I hope you have a fantastic time...can't wait to hear your thoughts on the land!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Ok, got hete at 8:20, couple hundred ahead in que to enter for dvc .  They just tapped mb and it came right up who we were and how many in party at the start of the que area.


----------



## wilkeliza

4HOLIDAYS said:


> Ok, got hete at 8:20, couple hundred ahead in que to enter for dvc .  They just tapped mb and it came right up who we were and how many in party at the start of the que area.



Did you get a flight of passage Fp?


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

8:25 doirs open,  handed fp when going thru the door 
We walked the standby que first, then our fp for foj.
Standby que is not to be missed, we are going to try and walk thru again.


----------



## River Country

I really want to hear reviews on Flight of passage


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

A number of people in line for banshees, they also have a make your own avatar with your face,like d-tech from SWW, for 80, said it is poseable,not fragile like the sww ones


----------



## ziravan




----------



## NotBaroque

Sorry if this has already been posted! It's hard to read the thread on my phone, so I may have missed it. 

For those wondering about the Banshees, you do get to choose the color you'd like. The blue/purple one seems to be the most popular. They are REALLY cute in person!


----------



## aviva5675

did everyone get that fp or only a certain number in line?


----------



## ziravan




----------



## ziravan

aviva5675 said:


> did everyone get that fp or only a certain number in line?


Limited supply is what they said


----------



## ziravan




----------



## ziravan




----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

FoP ,at least part, stopped working about 1/2 hour ago, i have been waiting for 45-50 min in the exit shop.  
Also, avatar maker is not working.


----------



## ziravan




----------



## ziravan

Waiting in FOP line


----------



## ziravan

Posting in FOP line. It hasn't moved since our FP window entered


----------



## Jfine

river ride down for the first 30 minutes. Fop still down. River is now posted at 30 minute wait.


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## NotBaroque

JuneChickie said:


> So ,you can't use this and have to come back May 22  ?


These FPs are only good on the day they're issued. They just didn't print up different ones for each day.

5/22 is the last preview date so they want to make sure nobody tries to use them after that.


----------



## DizDaD7

ziravan said:


> View attachment 236971


Whatever that is looks DEE LISH!!


----------



## ziravan

Line is moving


----------



## AngiTN

Urgh. Had so hoped they'd gotten more kinks worked out during the CM previews. Sorry it's still rough today. But I guess these are still for getting kinks out too, technically. Hope it all pays off in the end and come the 27th it really does come out with out a hitch


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Hour and 10 min, still no sign of my son's coming off FoP, several other groups have come down that were in line after them.

The shop has cleared out a lot. You may want to skip the shoo when you first get in.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Okay, it's 10:37, we're back at the Island Meecantile. I roughly estimate 100 people in line ahead of us. Seems pretty chaotic, but not surprised.

ETA: BigFatPanda is two people ahead of me


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> Urgh. Had so hoped they'd gotten more kinks worked out during the CM previews. Sorry it's still rough today. But I guess these are still for getting kinks out too, technically. Hope it all pays off in the end and come the 27th it really does come out with out a hitch



I know NRJ was due to filming not a ride break.


----------



## weheartdisney07

At preview now.  Had FOP FP for 845-9 window.  Ride broke down while we were in the 2nd loading room.  They handed out free non-alcoholic drink tickets to everyone that was in the rooms.  We ended up getting on the about 950.  It was amazing and definitely worth the wait.  Nobody in our room had any trouble fitting in the seats and they were actually more comfortable that I thought they would be.  Navi river ride was beautiful as well!
ETA we were let in at 830 for the 9-11 time slot.


----------



## Raeven

In line now to get into 12-2 preview we're in the first 100 or so and just got our Fop Fps.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Raeven said:


> In line now to get into 12-2 preview we're in the first 100 or so and just got our Fop Fps.



Us too! Being let in now!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Okay, it's 10:37, we're back at the Island Meecantile. I roughly estimate 100 people in line ahead of us. Seems pretty chaotic, but not surprised.
> 
> ETA: BigFatPanda is two people ahead of me



aw, I just saw him post on Facebook a little video - he is so happy and excited to get to see Pandora - love him!


----------



## wilkeliza

Raeven said:


> In line now to get into 12-2 preview we're in the first 100 or so and just got our Fop Fps.



What time did you guys get in line? Hoping that 1.5 hours early is enough.


----------



## Spridell

So it seems about an hour before your official time will be good enough to line up?

Also do we have an estimate yet from the first AP group about how many people are being let into the land?


----------



## Raeven

wilkeliza said:


> What time did you guys get in line? Hoping that 1.5 hours early is enough.



We got here 1030 for 12.



Spridell said:


> So it seems about an hour before your official time will be good enough to line up?
> 
> Also do we have an estimate yet from the first AP group about how many people are being let into the land?



An hour before it was crazy we were let in an hour before our window. I heard 2000.

We're in line for River Journey now


----------



## Spridell

Raeven said:


> We got here 1030 for 12.
> 
> 
> 
> An hour before it was crazy we were let in an hour before our window. I heard 2000.
> 
> We're in line for River Journey now




WOW 2,000 is high number


----------



## wilkeliza

Raeven said:


> We got here 1030 for 12.
> 
> 
> 
> An hour before it was crazy we were let in an hour before our window. I heard 2000.
> 
> We're in line for River Journey now



Ok we are probably heading over shortly. Eating lunch then getting in line. By miricale got all our FP moved to later.


----------



## wilkeliza

wilkeliza said:


> Ok we are probably heading over shortly. Eating lunch then getting in line. By miricale got all our FP moved to later.



Went over and kind of got the vibe thay we were way too early. We know we are just have already walked around and Fps are for later. After we got the vibe we went abead and grabbed sests at nomaf lounge and figured we will watch the line from here.


----------



## ziravan

FOP was like nothing I've ever seen. Completely blown away.


----------



## Tonyz

ziravan said:


> ROP was like nothing I've ever seen. Completely blown away.



ROP? Is this the boat ride?


----------



## ziravan

Tonyz said:


> ROP? Is this the boat ride?


Typo Flight of Passage. At least 1 CM was saying Rite of Passage and it stuck in my head


----------



## wilkeliza

@FastPasser how will I know who you are? Meeting some great CMs and keep wondering if any are you.


----------



## ziravan




----------



## ziravan




----------



## ziravan




----------



## ziravan

My impression of Pandora: they completely knocked it out of the park. Both rides are awesome, scenery down to fine detail, dining unique, gift shop very themed, and my daughter is walking around with a banshee on her shoulder.


----------



## ziravan

Last Wishes, First Happily Ever After, Pandora preview.

What a phenomenal weekend getaway.


----------



## ziravan

Thank you DVC for the sneak preview!!!


----------



## rteetz

ziravan said:


> My impression of Pandora: they completely knocked it out of the park. Both rides are awesome, scenery down to fine detail, dining unique, gift shop very themed, and my daughter is walking around with a banshee on her shoulder.


Thanks for the photos and review!


----------



## KayKayJS

We have the 3-5PM AP preview... Gonna leave about 1 to get there about 2... we'll see how that goes


----------



## Lost Yeti

Thanks for the reports so far, everyone! I'll be curious to hear as to whether or not FoP will be available for the 3-5 time slot today. That's our slot on Monday and I'm hoping it won't be down during those times like someone reported earlier in the thread.


----------



## FastPasser.

wilkeliza said:


> @FastPasser how will I know who you are? Meeting some great CMs and keep wondering if any are you.


I'm a greeter outside Pandora, have the regular WDW name tag with NH as my state. Won't be there until 2:30.


----------



## LittleMissDisneyDork

At what point do they stop handing out  FPs for FOP? I was thinking of showing up a half hour early but now I'm doubting if that will be too late.


----------



## wilkeliza

LittleMissDisneyDork said:


> At what point do they stop handing out  FPs for FOP? I was thinking of showing up a half hour early but now I'm doubting if that will be too late.



They stop when they are out. I know for CM it was 300 no clue how many for AP.


----------



## MotherKnowsBest

I was there this morning for the DVC preview. We walked up at about 8:40 and it was a short line to get in. Received of FOP FP for 9-9:15. We were the first people in line for the 9 o'clock group and when we were right near the front, it broke down. So we ended up waiting until around 10 I think to ride it. 

It was incredible. So so amazing. I'm somewhat concerned that it is lower capacity for the crowds that will be descending by the end of the month. 

The river journey was just beautiful and very well done. The whole land was great, very immersive. Even after waiting for awhile for FOP, we were ready to leave after 2 hours as it isn't a huge area or anything. 

Have fun whoever else is going!


----------



## Raeven

Have already done both rides, toured the Fop queue, got the non alcoholic slush from Pongu Pongu, and went shopping. In line at Satuli Canteen now. The rides were both operating fine and we got through them quickly. They were both amazing!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

We had the 9-11 slot, left at 12.  Got about 4 different PP pics taken, both rides, shopping, they're is a pass holder  pin avail, ate at the rest, really liked it,  went 2x through the standby.  2nd time a CM was in the lab portion telling us about all the displays/experiments.

The second group was in the area by the time we were leaving. At points the line was long for FoP.  No one is pushing you out at end of slot but if rides are working 2 hrs is plenty of time.   

The area was so impressive.  Gorgeous!

We saw a ton of mgmt. Filmimg crews for something.

On the way home,  3 hr ride,will try to post pics later.

Hope everyone has s good a time as us!


----------



## HairyChest

For those that rode the rides, how would you rank them compared to your other disneyworld favorite rides?


----------



## rteetz

It appears there are multiple pre show videos depending on what line you are in. Everyone is loving FoP so far.


----------



## NotBaroque

Both rides were amazing. Pandora is beautiful. I think even people who didn't care so much for the movie (like me!) will love it & be glad they visited.

The animatronic in NRJ is probably the best animatronic I've ever seen. It looks almost TOO real.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

rteetz said:


> It appears there are multiple pre show videos depending on what line you are in. Everyone is loving FoP so far.


While wsiting to go out the chicken ecit, a CM was telling everyone there are 2 preshow areas,  the first is about the ride story, 2nd room is the safety video. Then you get to go on.  He said the first area has avudeo that can go longer if needed.


----------



## rteetz

4HOLIDAYS said:


> While wsiting to go out the chicken ecit, a CM was telling everyone there are 2 preshow areas,  the first is about the ride story, 2nd room is the safety video. Then you get to go on.  He said the first area has avudeo that can go longer if needed.


We knew that already but according to twitter there are a few versions of one of the videos apparently.


----------



## wilkeliza

So went to get in line again and CMs are actively discouraging people to wait but not stopping anyone. Found a seat outside of pizzafari so grabbed drinks and will get up when they start a formal line.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

HairyChest said:


> For those that rode the rides, how would you rank them compared to your other disneyworld favorite rides?


So I asked my 2DS,18 &21, how they would rank it, better than soarin and star tours, about same as mission space but they still like RnR best.
They did really like it.   
River, wad gorgeous but very, very short.  I can't think of a shorter ride.  
Hope that helps.


----------



## ziravan

I think FOP is best ride in Disney/Universal. It's completely immersive in a way I've not seen of any other ride.

NRP was also pretty amazing. They need to make a CD of the singing. It'd sell like crazy. Better than Frozen. 

It really is a breathtaking area. I feel privileged to get a peek. 

I mean - Disney made me feel special this weekend. And I'm normally more jaded than that.


----------



## wilkeliza

Ok so they just said FoP fastpasses are not limited. Everyone will get one. We are still waiting as we don't have much else to do.


----------



## CarolynFH

wilkeliza said:


> Ok so they just said FoJ fastpasses are not limited. Everyone will get one. We are still waiting as we don't have much else to do.



You mean FoP, right? I'm glad to hear everyone gets a FP for it - couldn't see limiting to 300 out of 2000 guests (unless they expected it to be down more than working)!


----------



## wilkeliza

CarolynFH said:


> You mean FoP, right? I'm glad to hear everyone gets a FP for it - couldn't see limiting to 300 out of 2000 guests (unless they expected it to be down more than working)!



Yeah. I don't know if it is true or not as some earlier said limited to a different group but our group is being told everyone and being very very strongly discouraged from lining up.


----------



## wilkeliza

Oh they changed their minds now we are the line and are now are official.

Edit to add in true Disney fashion some CMs are saying there is no official line some are saying there is and it is us. Who knows. They are at least allowing us to stay in a queue that we joined.


----------



## bluefunnel

wilkeliza said:


> Oh they changed their minds now we are the line and are now are official.



Indeed, the lady towards the front was telling everyone there was not a line until another guy came up and shifted it to the front of Island Mercantile.


----------



## wilkeliza

bluefunnel said:


> Indeed, the lady towards the front was telling everyone there was not a line until another guy came up and shifted it to the front of Island Mercantile.



Yeah i'm at the very front and hearing each CM say something different. We are beig allowed to stay since we are on the bush line.


----------



## ziravan




----------



## Spridell

I am wondering if the weekday previews will be less chaotic.

I have seen some pics of AK on twitter today and it looked like a mad house.


----------



## ziravan

We left at noon. The crowds pouring in as we were leaving were incredible.


----------



## ziravan

We're sitting at Sanaa and it just started with a light rain. So some  people might melt.

Maybe that'll make evening crowds slightly better.


----------



## ziravan




----------



## rteetz

For those of you who know John Panda from BigFatPanda he was able to get on Flight of Passage. He said it was tight be it was an amazing experience.


----------



## wilkeliza

In line for Navi River. Even the queues are incredible. Wait is showing 30 minutes thanks to rain and FoP being down.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> For those of you who know John Panda from BigFatPanda he was able to get on Flight of Passage. He said it was tight be it was an amazing experience.



In line he was talking about how much he was hoping to ride it so I'm glad it worked out for him! Otherwise his plan was to go home and eat chickpeas until able to ride


----------



## Lost Yeti

wilkeliza said:


> In line for Navi River. Even the queues are incredible. Wait is showing 30 minutes thanks to rain and FoP being down.



Any word as to whether it's just temporarily down or down for the entire 3-5 time frame?


----------



## wilkeliza

Lost Yeti said:


> Any word as to whether it's just temporarily down or down for the entire 3-5 time frame?



I think temp as we were given fastpasses to ride which they wouldn't have done if it was down for the whole period.


----------



## cmarsh31

OMG OMG OMG! Checking constantly pays off again! We can't ride FoP (I'm having cervical spine surgery next month) but I had all but given up hope of scoring FPs for Navi River - just managed to score them for our June 2nd AK day!


----------



## ziravan

They had cameras everywhere this morning. I signed a release over video of my daughter buying a banshee.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Now furtively trying to make our 5:30 flight home (thankfully it's been delayed 20 minutes already). Here are our thoughts:

- beautiful land!! Can't emphasize enough, you lose all awareness of Animal Kingdom and are truly transported

- waited 15 minutes for River Journey, we really liked it! Tons of detail, screens worked well and DH even questioned where they started and stopped, besides the obvious animal movement. Weirdly, we both felt the animatronic was just "ok", not super blown away. Overall, it was incredible and we'd do it again in a heartbeat. We didn't think it was noticeably short.

- FoP was simply breathtaking. Everyone's already raved and we completely agree. I'll add that the preshow was actually cool in our opinion and didn't seem like too much. Maybe it was the first time experience. We did have to wait 45 minutes due to "banshees not cooperating", but it was worth it.

- We split a couple different meals (bowls and kids cheeseburger pod) and while I enjoyed it, DH is the real foodie and couldn't stop raving. A sweet CM asked how we liked it and DH was telling her how impressed he was. She said she'd be right back and brought us a blueberry dessert, saying we had to try it. Though skeptical while looking at it, DH was once again impressed. He insists we eat here next time.

- Could've spent tons more time here just enjoying the land but alas, our plane won't wait for us. 

Final note, waiting for the bus and rain/thunder/lightning coming down hard. For those coming later, come prepared!


----------



## ziravan

rteetz said:


> For those of you who know John Panda from BigFatPanda he was able to get on Flight of Passage. He said it was tight be it was an amazing experience.


I'm a big guy: 5'9" 260 lbs. 

No problem at all. Wasn't tight or anything.


----------



## yulilin3

Still at Pandora. The day I came for cm preview it was sunny but it's raining now and the sounds around the land are different. The banshees are making sounds in the mountains, animals around are screeching,so cool


----------



## JennLTX

I am LOVIN all these real-time updates.  Thanks so much everyone!!!

PS  Plz hide blue banshee in store, then PM location to me.  Need a blue one, don't want them to run out.


----------



## aviva5675

please still post about getting fp for FOP, all or only some, thanks... We go Weds, and the idea of having to wait 90 minutes before entering is daunting.


----------



## Jfine

So we got done with our preview a little bit ago. It was definitely interesting. No one in my group consider themselves Avatar fans. A few have never seen the movie. I add that because it's very clear that if you are a fan, you'd definitely appreciate this area more than we did. It's very well done. While it was impressive, it's not anything we're in a hurry to return to. We're going back this summer (out of state AP) and not sure if we'll visit Pandora except to see it at night. So a 1.5 and done for us.  At least for awhile. I'm also really glad we could visit when lines were relatively low.
A lot of detail in the land. Very impressive overall.
 FOP, great!! We couldn't figure out the first preshow but our group had a fun time speculating what me going on. But ride is  really awesome. Restraints: A cm was going through the line showing people pictures of the restraints, so not sure where they are on that. Hopefully they get a test seat soon. We did speak to one CM who said they're working on it and expect them to be "relaxed" but people are still being turned away...have no idea if it was today or previous previews.
Really enjoyed the river ride, but we wouldn't be willing to wait in long lines for it. It is visually a great ride though. Just a quick ride...especially for a boat ride. It also appears they had steps of some sort to help people who had limited mobility get down in the boat. Maybe that's normal at all rides too?
Food was okay in our experience. We enjoyed the bowls better than the pods.
Shop seems to be a great success. I was quite surprised with how much merchandise was being bought.


----------



## bluefunnel

My wife unfortunately could not ride FoP, the back locked but her knees couldn't get high enough.  This is also our last day of the trip so it ends it with kind of a sour note.


----------



## cigar95

I'm interested to hear about the queues for both attractions.

We already know - standby for FoP is long and fantastic, and the FP queue misses most (all?) of it.

That gives us three others to report on. Anyone?


----------



## ziravan

NotBaroque said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted! It's hard to read the thread on my phone, so I may have missed it.
> 
> For those wondering about the Banshees, you do get to choose the color you'd like. The blue/purple one seems to be the most popular. They are REALLY cute in person!


There's a wall of them. You choose.

Frankly at $50 bucks, they weren't any more expensive than an HP wand.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

In response to questions about waiting, we arrived at 10:37 for our 12:00 preview. We were let in at 11:00 and given a FP for 12:15-12:30. So doesn't seem to be an issue but it's nice to be let in early


----------



## wilkeliza

cigar95 said:


> I'm interested to hear about the queues for both attractions.
> 
> We already know - standby for FoP is long and fantastic, and the FP queue misses most (all?) of it.
> 
> That gives us three others to report on. Anyone?



Navi river queue is mostly covered. We waited 30 minutes to ride and there were fans and generally a comfortable atmosphere towards the final switch back there is a water found and water bottle refill.


----------



## Cinemaxwell

Just rode Flight of Passage and had no problem fitting. In fact I felt pretty comfortable and felt I had plenty of room. The leg restraints hit at my calf. If I was taller I see how it might've been a problem.

The ride was breathtaking. I felt swept away and admittedly got a bit emotional. This whole Land is pretty fantastic. Na'vi River Journey was gorgeous and relaxing. The food is good. Lots of cool merch. And fantastic views and immersive scenery.


----------



## wilkeliza

Sitting in Satu'li Canti enjoying my cheeseburger pod. 

First impressions is that the land is breath taking. Seriously just awe inspiring. 

Navi River Journey is a relaxing boat ride. I loved seeing the Navi and creatures. They all looked more real then just being on screens.

Fligt of Passage. I can not wait to ride again! I was just so taken in. The sights and smells. Just the whole thing. I did look around and the mechanisms themselves do move and if you were able to get out of the restraints you could fall but it would take jumping off your banshee to do that. The banshee connector does hang a little off the edge of the room and that is how they are able to get the feeling of falling. It isn't much but if you look at the others to your left or right you can see them. Only negative is the 3D glasses but that is because I have an incredibly strong prescription to I have to look and focus exactly at what I want to be in 3D. Goes for movies to rides so t doesn't bother me but might bother others. Also note I'm not a thin woman more average I'd say (5'6" and about 175lbs) and when the back restraint engaged I got pushed pretty far forward. I never felt skinnier in my adult life haha. I quickly forgot as soon as the ride started though.

The food at the Canteen is a welcome addition to the theme park. Loving my veggie chips and cheesburger bun. Loads of seating inside and out.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Has anyone with motion sickness rode the FOP? I looked through previous posts and only seem to find things about the seat issue...little nervous but decided to switch one of our Fp for rivers to FOP....hoping I won't have any issues....


----------



## Gina Starr

Anyone know if the passholder pin is only available during the AP previews?


----------



## FrancoFun

wilkeliza said:


> The banshee connector does hang a little off the edge of the room and that is how they are able to get the feeling of falling. It isn't much but if you look at the others to your left or right you can see them.



Can you elaborate a bit on this?


----------



## Raeven

Okay so we've been done a couple hours and are getting ready to leave so I'll give a break down of what we did and when. 

Preview slot was 12-2 pm. I noticed our time was 11 on MDE and saw people were lining up on twitter so we went early.

We got there around 10:30 got in line soon it started moving and we got Fps.  At 11 they let us in. We rode River Journey with a 5 minute wait (we were some of the first people in so it was mostly empty). Went shopping at Windtraders and bought a few things (opted for a stuffed banshee instead of a puppet one). Got a drink at Pongu Pongu, then headed to our 12-12:15 pm FoP FP. Got on in less than 10 mins. Normally I get motion sickness so I was nervous because I'd skip a ride like this but the seats didn't look like they moved a lot so I figured I'd close my eyes if it was bad. Josh is tall and said it was a weird fit, but I had some spare room. 

I only had to close my eyes briefly. It was so real feeling and immersive that it didn't bother me at all. (I probably wouldn't ride twice in a row though). No words for how incredible it is. I said wow the minute it ended and everyone was clapping. We went through the queue after to tour it (people were not allowed in that line except to tour). 

We headed to Satu'li Canteen next. Josh got the beef, quinoa, and herbal dressing bowl. He wasn't crazy about it because it's basically a salad. I thought the beef was good, but I'm not too big on quinoa. I got cheeseburger pods and chocolate cake. The cake was very chocolate-y (it was like a chocolate mousse). The cheeseburger pods tasted just like Mcdonalds burgers  if you watched The Dis video for when they went Craig said the same thing but they really do taste just like them. I liked my meal better than Josh liked his. 

Then we rode River Journey again with a 15 minute wait (more like 5 though). 

Finally our time was almost up. We grabbed one PP pic and they added a banshee in which was pretty cool and headed out around 2.  

 
 
 
 

 

They'll be more pics in my TR I have to add them to photobucket or I can't put them in since their too big.


----------



## wilkeliza

FrancoFun said:


> Can you elaborate a bit on this?



I looked around and would say that it is probably 3"-6" overhangs. The screens are hidden by like a garage door the goes up when the ride starts. When those move out if the way you can see the seats in the other rooms and see that it does have a little overhang. It is what make the diving effect work so well.


----------



## Raeven

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Has anyone with motion sickness rode the FOP? I looked through previous posts and only seem to find things about the seat issue...little nervous but decided to switch one of our Fp for rivers to FOP....hoping I won't have any issues....



I did. I did not feel like it moved a lot but the seat does move and it does feel like it's flying a bit and it feels tilted forward during the rise. I liked how the seat was and how it was attached to the ground because it made me feel more secure. It looked real enough where for the most part I could keep my eyes open and not feel sick there's also some slower or still parts where you just look around. However some parts did have fast flying/diving and I did close my eyes briefly for those.


----------



## Gus V.

It's really exciting to read such great reviews!  Unfortunately I have to wait til December to experience it!  I'm sure it will be well worth the wait


----------



## FrancoFun

Raeven said:


> Normally I get motion sickness so I was nervous because I'd skip a ride like this but the seats didn't look like they moved a lot so I figured I'd close my eyes if it was bad. Josh is tall and said it was a weird fit, but I had some spare room.
> 
> I only had to close my eyes briefly. It was so real feeling and immersive that it didn't bother me at all. (I probably wouldn't ride twice in a row though). No words for how incredible it is. I said wow the minute it ended and everyone was clapping. We went through the queue after to tour it (people were not allowed in that line except to tour).



Good to know. I am STILL debating which ride to FP+, because I am a chicken when it comes to the feeling of drops. But if I can close my eyes and be okay in terms of the seat's movement, that's good to know! 



wilkeliza said:


> I looked around and would say that it is probably 3"-6" overhangs. The screens are hidden by like a garage door the goes up when the ride starts. When those move out if the way you can see the seats in the other rooms and see that it does have a little overhang. It is what make the diving effect work so well.



Thanks! Do the seats tip forward a great deal in the dive?


----------



## ziravan

Gina Starr said:


> Anyone know if the passholder pin is only available during the AP previews?


I bought during DVC preview but had to show AP pass.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Raeven said:


> I did. I did not feel like it moved a lot but the seat does move and it does feel like it's flying a bit and it feels tilted forward during the rise. I liked how the seat was and how it was attached to the ground because it made me feel more secure. It looked real enough where for the most part I could keep my eyes open and not feel sick there's also some slower or still parts where you just look around. However some parts did have fast flying/diving and I did close my eyes briefly for those.



Thank you for the info!!! Sounds like you had fun for the most part


----------



## Malestrom Troll

Went to the Noon AP preview. We had 12:00-12:15 FP window, we walked off the ride at 1:10. We basically walked up to where they line you up for the rooms. The loading is extremely slow due to guests trying to get into the ride and then having to release everyone's restraints to get them out when they don't fit which happened in our room. Opening is going to be a nightmare. The ride is amazing, it's a little over 4 min. It took about a minute for me to really feel like it was believable. After FOP we walked on to the river ride.


----------



## JoyBelle724

My family went to the Pandora preview today and it was seriously amazing!!!! We arrived around 11:15 and went straight in. I almost teared up at the beauty of it.  We rode the boat ride twice, rode FOP once, ate lunch and my son adopted a Banshee.  

The experience was overwhelmingly wonderful.  It exceeded our expectations!  We all loved FOP, even my parents who are in their 60s.  My kids both said it was their favorite ride ever.  

Feel free to ask me any questions!


----------



## Raeven

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Thank you for the info!!! Sounds like you had fun for the most part



Yes it was definitely an awesome time!


----------



## Wood Nymph

Raeven said:


> We went through the queue after to tour it (people were not allowed in that line except to tour).


 This is good to know. I really want to see the long queue and I know that in the future we will only go on this ride with a fp. So I guess this also means that everyone at the AP preview can only ride FOP once.



Raeven said:


> I did not feel like it moved a lot but the seat does move and it does feel like it's flying a bit and it feels tilted forward during the rise. I liked how the seat was and how it was attached to the ground because it made me feel more secure. It looked real enough where for the most part I could keep my eyes open and not feel sick there's also some slower or still parts where you just look around. However some parts did have fast flying/diving and I did close my eyes briefly for those.


Thanks for the detail. I get motion sickness and have to close my eyes at the "swooping" parts of certain rides, like Ellen and Soarin'. It sounds like I'll be fine for this ride. 


JoyBelle724 said:


> My family went to the Pandora preview today and it was seriously amazing!!!! We arrived around 11:15 and went straight in. I almost teared up at the beauty of it. We rode the boat ride twice, rode FOP once, ate lunch and my son adopted a Banshee.


 Did it seem crowded? We have the 12-2pm window next Saturday. I hadn't planned to arrive extra early.


----------



## JoyBelle724

Wood Nymph said:


> This is good to know. I really want to see the long queue and I know that in the future we will only go on this ride with a fp. So I guess this also means that everyone at the AP preview can only ride FOP once.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the detail. I get motion sickness and have to close my eyes at the "swooping" parts of certain rides, like Ellen and Soarin'. It sounds like I'll be fine for this ride.
> Did it seem crowded? We have the 12-2pm window next Saturday. I hadn't planned to arrive extra early.


Not at all!  We walked right in!


----------



## Farps

ziravan said:


> I'm a big guy: 5'9" 260 lbs.
> 
> No problem at all. Wasn't tight or anything.



Good to know, we are about the same size. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## pixiesnake

We have AP preview on Monday. Does everyone in the party scan their magic bands to get in or just the person who booked it?  There are 7 of us and just not sure if they need to be with me (I booked it) or if we can enter separately. Thanks.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So my MDE account is showing my time as 2-5pm (next Sat). My email said 3-5pm. Should I show up at 2? Looks like some people are being let in an hour early.


----------



## yulilin3

Haven't been following today's ap chatter but we were allowed into Pandora at 11 for our 12 set time. Were given a FoP fp.


----------



## linzbear

Hey guys, I saw Pandora, it's neat.  Banshee broke down a lot, spent 2.5 hours to ride twice with rider swap (kids ride twice, not me), kids saw the preshow 4.5 times for 2 rides.  Na'vi river is an extremely fast loader.  There's an interactive percussion area the kids liked, too.  Pandora Sunrise drink at canteen tasted like extra sugary powerade - really gross.  Food was great though!




pixiesnake said:


> We have AP preview on Monday. Does everyone in the party scan their magic bands to get in or just the person who booked it?  There are 7 of us and just not sure if they need to be with me (I booked it) or if we can enter separately. Thanks.


Everyone scans bands, and they have a paper list if it doesn't scan correctly. Our bands didn't work right, so they looked us up by name and said "party of 5?"  I was in DVC preview though, so it may be different.


----------



## KayKayJS

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Has anyone with motion sickness rode the FOP? I looked through previous posts and only seem to find things about the seat issue...little nervous but decided to switch one of our Fp for rivers to FOP....hoping I won't have any issues....



I have motion sickness and I was totally fine on FOP


----------



## wilkeliza

FrancoFun said:


> Good to know. I am STILL debating which ride to FP+, because I am a chicken when it comes to the feeling of drops. But if I can close my eyes and be okay in terms of the seat's movement, that's good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Do the seats tip forward a great deal in the dive?



It didn't feel like a ton but felt noticeable.


----------



## wilkeliza

Oh for those wondering I adopted a banshee. They do not get AP discount which i was okay with. I purchased a stand and that was discounted. They have 3 movements and do have electronic parts (just for noise) so it is not suggested to get them wet.


----------



## JayLeeJay

Thanks for the updates everyone! I will be there Tuesday for the 6-8 slot. Can't get there much before 6 due to work so hopefully we get on both rides, but if not we have fastpasses for FoP in June. Excited to try the food and I hope they still have some AP pins. Pictures of everything look amazing!


----------



## Lesley Wake

I'm loving all the pics of the banshees. Now I just need to decide if I want to get one of those or the custom avatars? But if I was a betting person, I'd probably guess I'll end up with both!!! I'm a sucker for cool things like that!


----------



## KayKayJS

So an update on our experience. We arrived at the Pandora entrance at 2:15 for our 3-5 and were in by about 2:30. We were given a FP for FOP 3:15-330. We did the river journey with a 5 minute wait and then it started pouring so we spent about 30 minutes shopping in the store. At 3:15 we went to FOP and we're off the ride by about 4:05. We ate at the restaurant and took pictures and left around 5.

Overall, we were impressed!!! FOP is AMAZING. I do wish that I had known beforehand how tight you're locked in there and that there doesn't seem to be a panic button. Both myself and my fiancé struggled a little bit with claustrophobia and being locked in tighter than was comfortable. Also I couldn't keep my 3d glasses on because they were huge, so I had to hold them to my face.

Very excited and so happy disney did this for pass holders.

*edited to clarify 3d glasses issue


----------



## wilkeliza

Looks like the last group today did not get return tickets (unless they entered early) and were not able to ride. I think the big issue was flight of passage keeps breaking down. I hope they have a tech crew on it because only 2 sides were being used (from my understanding the standby side was used today after about 4pm as well) and of the 4 sections of that side only 2 were being used.


----------



## Raeven

pixiesnake said:


> We have AP preview on Monday. Does everyone in the party scan their magic bands to get in or just the person who booked it?  There are 7 of us and just not sure if they need to be with me (I booked it) or if we can enter separately. Thanks.



We had to scan separately. 



IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So my MDE account is showing my time as 2-5pm (next Sat). My email said 3-5pm. Should I show up at 2? Looks like some people are being let in an hour early.



We got 11 in mde for a 12-2 window we showed up at 1030 and the line was starting to get pretty big.


----------



## CarolynFH

KayKayJS said:


> ....Also I couldn't keep my glasses on so I had to hold them....



Was that the 3D glasses or your own glasses? Were they too big or was it something else that made them fall off?


----------



## Linkura

KayKayJS said:


> So an update on our experience. We arrived at the Pandora entrance at 2:15 for our 3-5 and were in by about 2:30. We were given a FP for FOP 3:15-330. We did the river journey with a 5 minute wait and then it started pouring so we spent about 30 minutes shopping in the store. At 3:15 we went to FOP and we're off the ride by about 4:05. We ate at the restaurant and took pictures and left around 5.
> 
> Overall, we were impressed!!! FOP is AMAZING. I do wish that I had known beforehand how tight you're locked in there and that there doesn't seem to be a panic button. Both myself and my fiancé struggled a little bit with claustrophobia and being locked in tighter than was comfortable. Also I couldn't keep my glasses on so I had to hold them.
> 
> Very excited and so happy disney did this for pass holders.


Long time lurker.... finally decided to sign up so I could ask this question!!

Very concerned by your post saying that you could not keep your glasses on during FOP.  Were you forced to take them off by a CM or ride rules?  At other 3D glasses attractions at WDW (Philharmagic, TSMM, ST, ITTBAB, MuppetVision), I never had to take my prescription glasses off and was able to wear the 3D glasses over them without issue.  I am legally blind without my glasses, so if I am forced to take my glasses off for ROP, it would absolutely be a dealbreaker.  I would GREATLY appreciate it if you or anyone else could clarify this.  Thank you so much!


----------



## KayKayJS

CarolynFH said:


> Was that the 3D glasses or your own glasses? Were they too big or was it something else that made them fall off?



The glasses were the 3d glasses, I don't wear glasses haha. They were way too big for my head. Edited my post for clarification


----------



## KayKayJS

Linkura said:


> Long time lurker.... finally decided to sign up so I could ask this question!!
> 
> Very concerned by your post saying that you could not keep your glasses on during FOP.  Were you forced to take them off by a CM or ride rules?  At other 3D glasses attractions at WDW (Philharmagic, TSMM, ST, ITTBAB, MuppetVision), I never had to take my prescription glasses off and was able to wear the 3D glasses over them without issue.  I am legally blind without my glasses, so if I am forced to take my glasses off for ROP, it would absolutely be a dealbreaker.  I would GREATLY appreciate it if you or anyone else could clarify this.  Thank you so much!



Hi! I just edited my post to clarify this. I don't wear glasses and I'm sure there are no issues with wearing the 3d ones over your own. I would imagine they may fit better then. The 3d ones were just giant IMO.


----------



## Linkura

KayKayJS said:


> Hi! I just edited my post to clarify this. I don't wear glasses and I'm sure there are no issues with wearing the 3d ones over your own. I would imagine they may fit better then. The 3d ones were just giant IMO.



Thank you so much for the quick clarification!  Almost had a panic attack!  Not really... but I would have been super disappointed if I couldn't ride because of it.


----------



## KayKayJS

Linkura said:


> Thank you so much for the quick clarification!  Almost had a panic attack!  Not really... but I would have been super disappointed if I couldn't ride because of it.



You will love it!! Even with my feeling claustrophobic and the glasses being too big... it was incredible.


----------



## BryANDJessMom

bluefunnel said:


> My wife unfortunately could not ride FoP, the back locked but her knees couldn't get high enough.  This is also our last day of the trip so it ends it with kind of a sour note.



So sorry your wife couldn't ride FOP...that is a bad note to end a vacation on! I hope the time before that was awesome! We are going to WDW in a month...cross country for us so we dont get to Disney World we often as we do DL. I am hoping I will be able to ride... if you don't mind me asking, is your wife really tall? I heard that was the problem from some (and this thead)


----------



## wilkeliza

Oh I know someone asked about wheelchairs/ecvs in line. Flight of Passage did allow people through FP+ line with ECV but you had to trasnfer to a provided wheelchair at the preshow portion to the queue. If you could walk short distances they prefered not to transfer to oush chair as there are only so many. The short distance was probably 50 feet as it was 2 rooms then the length of the ride room and 1 of the rooms had a switch back.


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

wilkeliza said:


> Oh I know someone asked about wheelchairs/ecvs in line. Flight of Passage did allow people through FP+ line with ECV but you had to trasnfer to a provided wheelchair at the preshow portion to the queue. If you could walk short distances they prefered not to transfer to oush chair as there are only so many. The short distance was probably 50 feet as it was 2 rooms then the length of the ride room and 1 of the rooms had a switch back.



Thanks!


----------



## wilkeliza

ConnecticutFlea said:


> Thanks!



I didn't get to ask at Navi but it seemed accessible in the queue.


----------



## CAS239

For those that have gone into Pandora for the AP preview, has anyone had to show ID or just scanning of the magic band?


----------



## wilkeliza

CAS239 said:


> For those that have gone into Pandora for the AP preview, has anyone had to show ID or just scanning of the magic band?



Just scanning of Magic Band. They do ask for ID and AP card for discounts or AP specific merch (pin).


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I'm curious - where do your backpacks go?  I was originally thinking maybe you could wear them but I'm pretty sure that's not correct. LOL


----------



## NotBaroque

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> I'm curious - where do your backpacks go?  I was originally thinking maybe you could wear them but I'm pretty sure that's not correct. LOL


There are bins on the wall behind the ride vehicles.


----------



## bluefunnel

BryANDJessMom said:


> So sorry your wife couldn't ride FOP...that is a bad note to end a vacation on! I hope the time before that was awesome! We are going to WDW in a month...cross country for us so we dont get to Disney World we often as we do DL. I am hoping I will be able to ride... if you don't mind me asking, is your wife really tall? I heard that was the problem from some (and this thead)



We're actually the same, from California so we hit Disneyland a bit more. 


She's 5'10" but her legs are long. She believes it was a calf issue but she probably could have made it work if she wasn't wearing her shoes. 

Wearing flexible shoes might be a good idea.


----------



## pixiesnake

Raeven said:


> We had to scan separately.



Thanks for the info Raeven.


----------



## BryANDJessMom

bluefunnel said:


> We're actually the same, from California so we hit Disneyland a bit more.
> 
> 
> She's 5'10" but her legs are long. She believes it was a calf issue but she probably could have made it work if she wasn't wearing her shoes.
> 
> Wearing flexible shoes might be a good idea.



California too! Great!! We are in Northern California near Palo Alto. 

I'm 5'10" too. I will be wearing sandals so hopefully I can make it fit (my legs are very long too) I guess I will try the tip-toe thing when the restraint comes up.


----------



## beesly

wilkeliza said:


> Looks like the last group today did not get return tickets (unless they entered early) and were not able to ride. I think the big issue was flight of passage keeps breaking down. I hope they have a tech crew on it because only 2 sides were being used (from my understanding the standby side was used today after about 4pm as well) and of the 4 sections of that side only 2 were being used.



Thanks for the update! I'm scheduled for the last slot on Tuesday so I hope they have it fixed soon!


----------



## abooch

wilkeliza said:


> Oh for those wondering I adopted a banshee. They do not get AP discount which i was okay with. I purchased a stand and that was discounted. They have 3 movements and do have electronic parts (just for noise) so it is not suggested to get them wet.



Wait why isn't the banshee discounted? What's up with that?


----------



## wilkeliza

abooch said:


> Wait why isn't the banshee discounted? What's up with that?



No clue. They treat it like a "donation" not a purchase. I mean it would have been a couple bucks so not make or break for me but thought I'd give others a heads up.


----------



## yulilin3

Just to echo what others have said about the 3D glasses. It was the only negative from both of my kids, they are big and slide off.


----------



## ArielSRL

KayKayJS said:


> So an update on our experience. We arrived at the Pandora entrance at 2:15 for our 3-5 and were in by about 2:30. We were given a FP for FOP 3:15-330. We did the river journey with a 5 minute wait and then it started pouring so we spent about 30 minutes shopping in the store. At 3:15 we went to FOP and we're off the ride by about 4:05. We ate at the restaurant and took pictures and left around 5.
> 
> Overall, we were impressed!!! FOP is AMAZING. I do wish that I had known beforehand how tight you're locked in there and that there doesn't seem to be a panic button. Both myself and my fiancé struggled a little bit with claustrophobia and being locked in tighter than was comfortable. Also I couldn't keep my 3d glasses on because they were huge, so I had to hold them to my face.
> 
> Very excited and so happy disney did this for pass holders.
> 
> *edited to clarify 3d glasses issue


I have motion sickness/simulator issues, as well as claustrophia issues. I'll probably pass. I had originally figured I would skip it due to my simulator issues so I only scheduled DH and ODS for FoP, and myself for EE (DH doesn't do roller coasters). But after hearing that those prone to motion sickness were okay, I started re-thinking. But now, after hearing about the claustrophobia, I am fairly set in my decision to NOT ride. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ziravan

1. They scanned only my band for me and 3 guests. She scanned my band and said, "Entry for 4" and counted us off. Only 1 band scanned and no further ID.

This was the DVC preview.

2. They gave me a DVC discount on the banshees.


----------



## wilkeliza

ziravan said:


> 1. They scanned only my band for me and 3 guests. She scanned my band and said, "Entry for 4" and counted us off. Only 1 band scanned and no further ID.
> 
> This was the DVC preview.
> 
> 2. They gave me a DVC discount on the banshees.



I might have to call about the discount. It seemed pretty odd and I would have used my Disney visa if need be. Again not a huge deal but yeah.


----------



## beesly

abooch said:


> Wait why isn't the banshee discounted? What's up with that?



Right? I've read that CMs and DVC have gotten a discount.


----------



## twebber55

HairyChest said:


> For those that rode the rides, how would you rank them compared to your other disneyworld favorite rides?


to me its now the best ride in WDW


----------



## Spaceguy55

Does anyone know if they are making people leave after their time period ?


----------



## ziravan

I stand corrected. I went and looked. I did get a 20% DVC discount--- on the perches:

For the record, the receipt is for 2 of each.


----------



## FastPasser.

Intermittent heavy rain, countless confused guests regarding the session start time and the NRJ dummy FP, long pre-entry Que, unreliable rides, and too many angry or disappointed guests due to not being able to ride FoP for whatever reason. Other than that it was a good day.


beesly said:


> Right? I've read that CMs and DVC have gotten a discount.


I know CMs have.


twebber55 said:


> to me its now the best ride in WDW


For me as well.


----------



## ziravan




----------



## ziravan




----------



## ziravan




----------



## ziravan




----------



## ziravan




----------



## ziravan

Sorry about photo quality


----------



## twebber55

Spaceguy55 said:


> Does anyone know if they are making people leave after their time period ?


we were 6-8 and stayed in the land until around 840


----------



## ziravan

If you look on top of the perch, there are 3 circular metal areas.

Banshee holds on with claws and magnets on those circles.

Comes with a metal insert to put under your shirt so that it stays on your shoulder.


----------



## ziravan

"Shoulder pad". I've been calling it the banshee's base all day, telling my DD to keep up with its base (don't lose it).


----------



## ziravan

Preview Flyer Front and Back:


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I had to fast forward through the last few pages so sorry if repetitive with other posters.

DS6 and I did the AP preview today, had the 3-5pm time slot.  I am SO glad I eyeballed Twitter earlier and saw that the first group was let in pretty early for their window. 

We got in line right around 2 and it was wrapped back to Island Mercantile.  At first I was worried but once they started letting people in, it was quick.  We were in the land by 2:15ish and I have my first photo time stamped at 2:20.  Loved the extra time.  Everyone in line around me said they got there that early because that's what the FP time said.    Was that Disney's intention all along? 

We had a TOTAL BLAST.  Among the best things I've ever done at Disney and SO glad I made the effort to get down here for this.  It poured for awhile, which didn't impact a thing.  We still had the best time, rain and all. 

Rode FOP once with a 3-3:15PM FP.  Worked fine and was reasonably quick for a FP line.  The pre-show is long/drawn out and was enough time for DS to get "nervous/scared" about what was coming.  He's usually fine on rides but sometimes you need to get on with it and not give him time to think!  I had purposely not prepped him at all for the ride.  

Afterwards he declared it "the best ride ever" and he wanted to go again.  He hasn't stopped talking about it all day.  It is certainly a bold ride in many respects, never really experienced anything like that before. 

We rode the river ride twice, but could have done it much more.  It had a 20ish min wait at the opening rush, but then later it was 10 mins (really 5) the whole time. 

Overall I was totally blown away with the land.  I walked around in awe the whole time. 

Perhaps a bit hard to get your barings and the whole separate language thing is a bit overdone for my tastes, but regardless... this is an awesome new addition to AK from my perspective.  I can't wait to go at night. 

Not sure of the numbers let in for this?  It seemed like a lot.  Didn't feel like exclusive access or anything, felt like a decent size crowd.  But that didn't impact our enjoyment of the experience at all. 

Two thumbs up from us!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Just checked MDE and only 1 is listed for the preview (myself) but I registered the entire family.  (I do have the email stating that 4 members were confirmed for entry.)  No one else in my family has a MDE account.  Do you think we are okay or do I need to call MS to make sure 4 people are listed for the FP entry to Pandora?  Thanks!


----------



## CAS239

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Just checked MDE and only 1 is listed for the preview (myself) but I registered the entire family.  (I do have the email stating that 4 members were confirmed for entry.)  No one else in my family has a MDE account.  Do you think we are okay or do I need to call MS to make sure 4 people are listed for the FP entry to Pandora?  Thanks!



How were you able to include 3 other people if none of them have an MDE account? To do my confirmation I had to select the members off my friends/family list and I believe it stated that they needed to be linked to you prior to inviting. Unless somehow you have 3 people signed up under your MDE account and the system just knew to include them all?


----------



## hickorysss

have you heard an update on this?  i am experiencing same issue.



FireflyTrance said:


> I was worried about this and called. I was told they are still loading the fastpasses into MDE and if I didn't see it tomorrow afternoon to call back. I am hoping there wasn't some criteria I didn't meet. As far as I understood I just needed a DVC room reservation during the same day I am attending, and have a membership purchased directly from Disney or resale prior to 04/16. I have both those things so hopefully I am OK. Still I never got the original invitation to sign up, I only saw it because I was following this thread.


----------



## NotBaroque

I found a survey about the event in my inbox this morning.

*Greetings!

Our records indicate that you recently experienced the Pandora – The World of Avatar Preview at Disney’s Animal Kingdom® Theme Park. We would like your feedback so that improvements can be made prior to the official launch to Guests.
*
They asked for very specific feedback on both the sign-up process & Pandora itself, so look out for the email if you have something to say.


----------



## MommaBerd

@ziravan - thanks for the banshee pictures!


----------



## robinb

We were in the 6-8 timeframe and got in line at 5:30. We entered Pandora at 5:50 and there we no more FoP FPs left.  I am extremely disappointed that they were GONE before our start time was even supposed to begin.  Someone else on FB said they were in line by 5:00 and in by 5:30 and the same thing happened to them.  It's just not right that you need to queue up more than 60 minutes before the start time just to be able to ride FoP.  No where was it indicated that the FP would be limited. I understand if the ride is down and you can't ride but to only give FPs to only a very limited number of people sucks. FPs should not be gone more than 30 mins before the preview start time!

I went over to FoP to see what was up and there was a group of people who had been in line at 4:15 and they were asked to leave the line.  They were assured that they would be able to ride FoP if they came back closer to the start time so they left. Of course, they were not able to ride. 

If I had known they were only giving FP to the first few people, I would have tried to be in line sooner. 

My advise for anyone going to previews is to get in line very early (more than a hour) because there may not be enough FPs for you if you merely show up 'early'.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NotBaroque said:


> I found a survey about the event in my inbox this morning.
> 
> *Greetings!
> 
> Our records indicate that you recently experienced the Pandora – The World of Avatar Preview at Disney’s Animal Kingdom® Theme Park. We would like your feedback so that improvements can be made prior to the official launch to Guests.
> *
> They asked for very specific feedback on both the sign-up process & Pandora itself, so look out for the email if you have something to say.



That's good to hear - did it ask specifically about the rides, and even more specifically about the restraints on FoP?  I think as much as Disney can hear that some people are frustrated about this process of not knowing who will fit or not (and just the fact some people won't be able to ride) would be good


----------



## yulilin3

ok quick (yeah right) report:
Yesterday it was myself, DD16 (no clue about Avatar, never seen the movie, no pictures or videos from Pandora) my DS20 (saw the movie and loved it)
The Land: both were super impressed. They kept saying how it seemed that they ere not in AK anymore, my DD agreed it was on the smallish side, my son got a quick of all the banshees screaming coming out from the mountain when it started to rain, that was so cool. Imerssive was thrown around a lot, my DD loves to take pics and she took 285 in a span of 2.5 hours. My son works at WWoHP and he said that the level of detail is the same, very cool. We all agreed that are very excited with what disney will do with SWLand.
NRJ: They both loved the queue, didn't really spend much time there since the ride was aa walk on both times we went on it. My DS loved the feel of it, he wanted a woodsprite to land on his hand, he loved the crawling bugs, he understood the story of everyone going to the ttree and the shaman.
My DD loved the ride, she said it was very chill and relaxing but was absolutely confused with what she was seeing. After our first ride we explained the story in the movie and she got it 
FoP: our fp time was 12 to 12:15pm. We got loaded pretty quick, got on the ride and about 5 seconds in, it stopped. There was a very loud groan from everyone riding because those first seconds are pretty cool. We were left on the ride, stuck for about 7 minutes, I could look back and see that the entire ride platform (not including the back wall were our belongings are in the containers) was tilted slightly down and away from the wall, you could see the mechanism, I wish I had my camera on me to take photos. I didn't feel claustrophobic but can see how others might, there's some wiggle room in the restraints but not much. We finally got "unlinked" sent back to the queue. Had to do the 2 pre shows again (people were not happy about that) all in all our ride time from entering the queue to exit was about 40 minutes.
Anyways, both kids loved it, they wanted to go on it again, said it was the best ride at WDW, my DD was not confused about the story this time because it basically explains what you are about to do in the pre show video. My son said he would wait an hour and a half to ride it. Both felt like they were not sitting next to other people and if you concentrate on what's in front of you, you really lose yourself in the experience, I finally felt the banshee breathing, it is a very cool ride. Only complaint from both were the 3D glasses that kept slipping off cause they are wide.
Food and Drink: we got the rice bowl with black bean vinagrette and chicken, the kids fish rice bowl, the side of 2 hamburger pods, cheesecake, Pandoran Sunrise, Mo'ara Margarita and Night Blossom.
We all loved the chicken rice bowl with the vinagrette, the kids meals doesn't serve the bowl with any dressing and it is lacking cause the rice is very bland, but the vinagrette gives it a nice kick. My DS didn't care for the hamburger pod but my DD loved them, she said she's getting that next time. We all loved the cheesecake and the drinks were good, the Night Blossom was tasty but very sweet, I did not care for the Mo'ara Margarita, I'll stick with the Hawkes' Grog Ale next time. We still need to try the steak bowl and the kids hot dog.
We walked through the standby queue for FoP and they thought it was the best queue, rivaling Hogwarts Castle. they loved the lab area and read almost everything in front of them, got a kick out of the avatar.
All in all the kids loved Pandora and we all agreed that we need to go back when it's open at night time


----------



## yulilin3

forgot to add that they had a AP exclusive line at bag check which made coming into the park that much faster.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> ok quick (yeah right) report:
> Yesterday it was myself, DD16 (no clue about Avatar, never seen the movie, no pictures or videos from Pandora) my DS20 (saw the movie and loved it)
> The Land: both were super impressed. They kept saying how it seemed that they ere not in AK anymore, my DD agreed it was on the smallish side, my son got a quick of all the banshees screaming coming out from the mountain when it started to rain, that was so cool. Imerssive was thrown around a lot, my DD loves to take pics and she took 285 in a span of 2.5 hours. My son works at WWoHP and he said that the level of detail is the same, very cool. We all agreed that are very excited with what disney will do with SWLand.
> NRJ: They both loved the queue, didn't really spend much time there since the ride was aa walk on both times we went on it. My DS loved the feel of it, he wanted a woodsprite to land on his hand, he loved the crawling bugs, he understood the story of everyone going to the ttree and the shaman.
> My DD loved the ride, she said it was very chill and relaxing but was absolutely confused with what she was seeing. After our first ride we explained the story in the movie and she got it
> FoP: our fp time was 12 to 12:15pm. We got loaded pretty quick, got on the ride and about 5 seconds in, it stopped. There was a very loud groan from everyone riding because those first seconds are pretty cool. We were left on the ride, stuck for about 7 minutes, I could look back and see that the entire ride platform (not including the back wall were our belongings are in the containers) was tilted slightly down and away from the wall, you could see the mechanism, I wish I had my camera on me to take photos. I didn't feel claustrophobic but can see how others might, there's some wiggle room in the restraints but not much. We finally got "unlinked" sent back to the queue. Had to do the 2 pre shows again (people were not happy about that) all in all our ride time from entering the queue to exit was about 40 minutes.
> Anyways, both kids loved it, they wanted to go on it again, said it was the best ride at WDW, my DD was not confused about the story this time because it basically explains what you are about to do in the pre show video. My son said he would wait an hour and a half to ride it. Both felt like they were not sitting next to other people and if you concentrate on what's in front of you, you really lose yourself in the experience, I finally felt the banshee breathing, it is a very cool ride. Only complaint from both were the 3D glasses that kept slipping off cause they are wide.
> Food and Drink: we got the rice bowl with black bean vinagrette and chicken, the kids fish rice bowl, the side of 2 hamburger pods, cheesecake, Pandoran Sunrise, Mo'ara Margarita and Night Blossom.
> We all loved the chicken rice bowl with the vinagrette, the kids meals doesn't serve the bowl with any dressing and it is lacking cause the rice is very bland, but the vinagrette gives it a nice kick. My DS didn't care for the hamburger pod but my DD loved them, she said she's getting that next time. We all loved the cheesecake and the drinks were good, the Night Blossom was tasty but very sweet, I did not care for the Mo'ara Margarita, I'll stick with the Hawkes' Grog Ale next time. We still need to try the steak bowl and the kids hot dog.
> We walked through the standby queue for FoP and they thought it was the best queue, rivaling Hogwarts Castle. they loved the lab area and read almost everything in front of them, got a kick out of the avatar.
> All in all the kids loved Pandora and we all agreed that we need to go back when it's open at night time



Thank you so much for the write-up very useful!   Good to hear it from someone who is intimate with WWoHP and their view of this - and I fully agree that all the positive talk of the immersiveness of Pandora has me even more excited for Star Wars land!

BTW - have you tried the vegetable curry pods?   Good to know about the kids bowls not having the vinaigrette (I was thinking about trying a few kids sized portions but if they are not the exact same I will probably go for adult portions of less things)


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thank you so much for the write-up very useful!   Good to hear it from someone who is intimate with WWoHP and their view of this - and I fully agree that all the positive talk of the immersiveness of Pandora has me even more excited for Star Wars land!
> 
> BTW - have you tried the vegetable curry pods?   Good to know about the kids bowls not having the vinaigrette (I was thinking about trying a few kids sized portions but if they are not the exact same I will probably go for adult portions of less things)


He works at Diagon Alley as a stage hand for the stage shows and at Hogsmead singing in the frog Choir. He said that while riding FoP he wanetd to recreate the scene in HP where Harry is riding the Hippogriff, extends his arms to his sides and yells 
I have not tried any of the vegetarian options, buut that one is next in my list. I was thinking of asking for a small cup of vinaigrette next time. The kids bowl are the perfect portion for me


----------



## Spridell

Anyone who had the 6-8pm preview last night, what time did you leave? 

 Was it dark enough and did they have the bioluminescence on?


----------



## hickorysss

Anyone have any opinions on riding fop for a pregnant person.  I am not asking someone's judgement on whether she should ride, but my wife has rode on soarin and mine train earlier in her pregnancy as it does not pose any concerns in our opinion.  But how does the feel of this ride compare in terms of does it put pressure on your stomach and does it have any swift or big movements?  I'd love for my wife to be able to enjoy the land as much as possible, but we obviously exercise caution above all else.


----------



## CAS239

Hopefully by next Friday when my preview is they have everything worked out. Seems like some slots they tell you you don't need to wait in line and they say the fast pass slips aren't limited, then some slots the fast passes are gone an hour or more prior to entering. Like cmon Disney, if not everyone in the slot can get on both rides, then don't allow that many people to sign up for time slots.

I have testing for a job that I found out about after signing up for Pandora, and just so happens to be the morning of. Luckily I picked the latest time slot and wife and I will be heading up once I'm done testing. But I'll be pretty annoyed if we get there and all fast passes are gone. So I'm hoping by the end of next week they get it all worked out


----------



## CAS239

hickorysss said:


> Anyone have any opinions on riding fop for a pregnant person.  I am not asking someone's judgement on whether she should ride, but my wife has rode on soarin and mine train earlier in her pregnancy as it does not pose any concerns in our opinion.  But how does the feel of this ride compare in terms of does it put pressure on your stomach and does it have any swift or big movements?  I'd love for my wife to be able to enjoy the land as much as possible, but we obviously exercise caution above all else.



I personally wouldn't have her ride. The ride warning says pregnant women shouldn't ride. And while Soarin and 7dmt in my opinion put no pressure on the stomach area, this ride seems like you lean forward putting weight on the stomach and with the ride tilting downward might add more pressure.

I have yet to ride though so someone who's been on it might chime in. But pregnant women riding did get brought up in this thread like 497 pages ago lol


----------



## yulilin3

Pandoran field guide given when we entered
https://www.facebook.com/yulady.rod...1957.1073742037.1406401066&type=3&pnref=story


----------



## Raeven

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Just checked MDE and only 1 is listed for the preview (myself) but I registered the entire family.  (I do have the email stating that 4 members were confirmed for entry.)  No one else in my family has a MDE account.  Do you think we are okay or do I need to call MS to make sure 4 people are listed for the FP entry to Pandora?  Thanks!



My boyfriend doesnt have his own but was listed on mine we got one for the 2 of us. His band is on my account and it was on his band when we went in.


----------



## aviva5675

We had safari FP for before our slot Weds and I changed it to after lunch after hearing about needing to be in line so early to try to get the FP.  Agree with above poster about it being disappointing that not everyone gets one.  Anyway, still super excited about going for our preview!!!  Glad we had our rainy day yesterday and looks clear for the week!


----------



## cordage

MotherKnowsBest said:


> I was there this morning for the DVC preview. We walked up at about 8:40 and it was a short line to get in.



Random question, did you enter the Park with other guests or was there a separate queue for the DVC preview?


----------



## wilkeliza

hickorysss said:


> Anyone have any opinions on riding fop for a pregnant person.  I am not asking someone's judgement on whether she should ride, but my wife has rode on soarin and mine train earlier in her pregnancy as it does not pose any concerns in our opinion.  But how does the feel of this ride compare in terms of does it put pressure on your stomach and does it have any swift or big movements?  I'd love for my wife to be able to enjoy the land as much as possible, but we obviously exercise caution above all else.



Do not do it. You have 0 control over the restraint. In my review I mention it. I assume it did this because I'm always between clicks and can make the tighter one happen if I have to but prefer not to. This ride since you have no control the restraint itself put me in the tighter click. I could feel it forcefully push me against stomach band at the front.


----------



## twebber55

Spridell said:


> Anyone who had the 6-8pm preview last night, what time did you leave?
> 
> Was it dark enough and did they have the bioluminescence on?


Left at 840 ish and nope just the ground lit up


----------



## Spridell

twebber55 said:


> Left at 840 ish and nope just the ground lit up




Yeah i kind of figured they were not going to have everything lit up.

Thanks


----------



## robinb

Spridell said:


> Anyone who had the 6-8pm preview last night, what time did you leave?
> 
> Was it dark enough and did they have the bioluminescence on?





twebber55 said:


> Left at 840 ish and nope just the ground lit up



I was very bummed about that because we choose the last timeframe for the bioluminescence.   So, we were bit in the butt by being the last group (no FPs for us!) _and _no bioluminescence.


----------



## Spridell

robinb said:


> I was very bummed about that because we choose the last timeframe for the bioluminescence.   So, we were bit in the butt by being the last group (no FPs for us!) _and _no bioluminescence.




So the last group had no FP's at all?


----------



## robinb

Spridell said:


> So the last group had no FP's at all?


There were only a few FPs for the last timeframe.  We entered the line at 5:30 and entered Pandora at 5:50 (for a 6:00 - 8:00 preview) and they were already all gone.


----------



## FastPasser.

Spridell said:


> So the last group had no FP's at all?


It may have appeared that way, but hundreds of FPs were given out, but they went very quickly. If you arrived on time or after the line was completely admitted into Pandora which was very early, your chances were poor.


----------



## robinb

FastPasser. said:


> It may have appeared that way, but hundreds of FPs were given out, but they went very quickly. If you arrived on time or after the line was completely admitted into Pandora which was very early, your chances were poor.


(1) How do you know how many FPs were given out?
(2) I arrived 30 minutes BEFORE the they were supposed to open and I still had to wait in a long line to get in.
(3) I would have been perfectly happy to camp out 60-90 minutes ahead of time but I did not expect ALL the FPs to be already given out a half hour BEFORE the time frame even started.
(4) Even if they did give out "hundreds of FPs", that is not sufficient for the number of people they allowed in the area.
(5) All the pre AP preview speculation was that it was going to be smaller than the CM previews and there would be no problem getting on the FoP.  Wrong.

My advice: arrive at least 60 minutes early and at least 90 minutes early as the day wears on and the ride breaks down and the line builds.  My guess is that they had too many guests still in line from the previous timeframes and cut back on the number of FPs given to the last timeframe.  I saw the number of people going into FoP and it was literally a trickle.  They eventually allowed us to walk though the queue (which, BTW, is the longest queue I have ever seen) and they had us walk out right before the preshow with FP people in line.  There were only a handful of people waiting.


----------



## Lost Yeti

robinb said:


> (1) How do you know how many FPs were given out?
> (2) I arrived 30 minutes BEFORE the they were supposed to open and I still had to wait in a long line to get in.
> (3) I would have been perfectly happy to camp out 60-90 minutes ahead of time but I did not expect ALL the FPs to be already given out a half hour BEFORE the time frame even started.
> (4) Even if they did give out "hundreds of FPs", that is not sufficient for the number of people they allowed in the area.
> (5) All the pre AP preview speculation was that it was going to be smaller than the CM previews and there would be no problem getting on the FoP.  Wrong.
> 
> My advice: arrive at least 60 minutes early and at least 90 minutes early as the day wears on and the ride breaks down and the line builds.  My guess is that they had too many guests still in line from the previous timeframes and cut back on the number of FPs given to the last timeframe.  I saw the number of people going into FoP and it was literally a trickle.  They eventually allowed us to walk though the queue (which, BTW, is the longest queue I have ever seen) and they had us walk out right before the preshow with FP people in line.  There were only a handful of people waiting.



Pretty sure he's a CM. 

I think part of the reason that the line is so long is because people are seeing the "FP" time and assuming their event now starts 1 hr earlier than it really will. 

What I'm wondering, if the issue with FoP is really an overheating issue (thought I read that somewhere), is why they keep running the ride instead of shutting it down to properly address the problem. Are they making small adjustments between sessions? Otherwise, it seems like I just pushing this problem farther into the future and risking issues on opening weekend.


----------



## FastPasser.

robinb said:


> How do you know how many FPs were given out?


I've been working the Pandora entrance area almost every day since the first preview a couple of weeks ago. I was there when you were there, might have even spoke with you. I'll be there again in a little over an hour.


robinb said:


> Even if they did give out "hundreds of FPs", that is not sufficient for the number of people they allowed in the area.


Absolutely agree.


robinb said:


> All the pre AP preview speculation was that it was going to be smaller than the CM previews and there would be no problem getting on the FoP.  Wrong.


Agree again.


robinb said:


> My advice: arrive at least 60 minutes early and at least 90 minutes early


Trifecta


----------



## ashleymrush

On the easywdw site I saw a picture of one of the water fountain/bottle filling area. Anyone that was there try it out? Any idea if the bottle filling station has the same sulfur tasting FL water in it? I'm assuming it does but a girl can dream that they'd add a filter to one made for refilling bottles.


----------



## robinb

FastPasser. said:


> I've been working the Pandora entrance area almost every day since the first preview a couple of weeks ago. I was there when you were there, might have even spoke with you. I'll be there again in a little over an hour.


It's clear that there were fewer FPs given out to the 6-8 group than the earlier groups.  How else can you explain that the 3-5 group still had FPs available well after the start time and the 6-8 group was all out by 5:30?


----------



## FastPasser.

robinb said:


> It's clear that there were fewer FPs given out to the 6-8 group than the earlier groups.  How else can you explain that the 3-5 group still had FPs available well after the start time and the 6-8 group was all out by 5:30?


I wasn't there when the line was let in for the 3 to 5 session and don't have the exact final number for the 6 to 8 session.


----------



## Venaros

I've read through a bit of this thread, not quite the whole thing, but I haven really seen much info on bigger people riding the banshee ride thing. I saw the picture of the ride warning sign saying certain people may not be able to ride, but to what extent? As about a 300lb man (give or take) with a large gut,  I'm a little concerned.  

Point of reference; on some days I can ride the Harry potter castle ride at universal, but on others I have been made to leave because the restraint wouldn't fully lock. So that's about the line of what I can or can't fit in.


----------



## rteetz

robinb said:


> It's clear that there were fewer FPs given out to the 6-8 group than the earlier groups.  How else can you explain that the 3-5 group still had FPs available well after the start time and the 6-8 group was all out by 5:30?


I believe there was a mechanical issue during that last time slot that disrupted things.


----------



## rteetz

Venaros said:


> I've read through a bit of this thread, not quite the whole thing, but I haven really seen much info on bigger people riding the banshee ride thing. I saw the picture of the ride warning sign saying certain people may not be able to ride, but to what extent? As about a 300lb man (give or take) with a large gut,  I'm a little concerned.
> 
> Point of reference; on some days I can ride the Harry potter castle ride at universal, but on others I have been made to leave because the restraint wouldn't fully lock. So that's about the line of what I can or can't fit in.


It's mainly the leg restraint. John aka BigFatPanda who is a large person was able to get on and really enjoyed his experience.


----------



## Venaros

rteetz said:


> It's mainly the leg restraint. John aka BigFatPanda who is a large person was able to get on and really enjoyed his experience.



Great news! Thank you


----------



## wilkeliza

On the FP debacle I believe they are adjusting as need for each session. The ride was having issues and they took down theaters and rooms to work on them and adjust. That means at beginning of the day they can usually get more in per a slot because every room in the theater is working. In the load area we were in only room B was consistantly working and room C kept going up and down. Room A and D never went up according to the CMs chatting with each other. They also are having clear issues with some training. Some CMs are fantastic but the guy we had doing grouping and load was awful including cursing under his breath when he was corrected. Probably should have gotten his name but it is previews and I know it is for training and can be stressful. Seems seats are going down sometimes too and they don't relay that information enough.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

ziravan said:


> 1. They scanned only my band for me and 3 guests. She scanned my band and said, "Entry for 4" and counted us off. Only 1 band scanned and no further ID.
> 
> This was the DVC preview.
> 
> 2. They gave me a DVC discount on the banshees.


Thanks. So it sounds like for dvc you need your whole party together with the member


----------



## Strikan

A few people have mentioned that the 3D glasses feel like they are coming off on FOP.  Is there a kid's version of the glasses?  Not sure how my daughters will deal with that.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Hey @FastPasser. do you know if Pandora will be open for am EMH? I had just assumed it would be, but then someone said the Disney website specifically calls out extra-extra magic hours but doesn't mention the early sessions.


----------



## ziravan

cordage said:


> Random question, did you enter the Park with other guests or was there a separate queue for the DVC preview?


Yest was AK EMH early hours. I entered at 8:15 as a resort guest.

Original plan was to sneak a ride or two in on EE prior to 9:00.

Line was already forming at 8:20 and just as I had decided against leaving to go to EE, they started letting people in. So. Good decision to hang out.


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

Loving all of the first hand reports.  Thanks to EVERYONE for contributing.  Different perspectives are so valuable!

A few questions.....

Are there any ride photos being taken that will show up on Memory Maker?

Does anyone know if any of the desserts in Pandora are gluten free? Curious if the pineapple  cream cheese roll is actually made using a rice paper and could potentially be gluten free?

Also, how is the airflow/shade in the new land? Do they have lots of fans in the cues?  Are there benches in the shade on the walking paths? Curious if I will be baking in the sun or just perspiring in the shade...


Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Strikan said:


> A few people have mentioned that the 3D glasses feel like they are coming off on FOP.  Is there a kid's version of the glasses?  Not sure how my daughters will deal with that.


No I believe it's one size for all.


----------



## rteetz

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> Loving all of the first hand reports.  Thanks to EVERYONE for contributing.  Different perspectives are so valuable!
> 
> A few questions.....
> 
> Are there any ride photos being taken that will show up on Memory Maker?
> 
> Does anyone know if any of the desserts in Pandora are gluten free? Curious if the pineapple  cream cheese roll is actually made using a rice paper and could potentially be gluten free?
> 
> Also, how is the airflow/shade in the new land? Do they have lots of fans in the cues?  Are there benches in the shade on the walking paths? Curious if I will be baking in the sun or just perspiring in the shade...
> 
> 
> Thanks!


No ride photos.

There are fans in the queues. No actual benches but there are some sitting areas within the rock work.


----------



## Jfine

ashleymrush said:


> On the easywdw site I saw a picture of one of the water fountain/bottle filling area. Anyone that was there try it out? Any idea if the bottle filling station has the same sulfur tasting FL water in it? I'm assuming it does but a girl can dream that they'd add a filter to one made for refilling bottles.


We did use it. We have a filter in our bottle so can't really talk about the taste. We didn't notice a sulfur taste but our filter usually does a good enough job for us


----------



## bluefunnel

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> Loving all of the first hand reports.  Thanks to EVERYONE for contributing.  Different perspectives are so valuable!
> 
> A few questions.....
> 
> Are there any ride photos being taken that will show up on Memory Maker?
> 
> Does anyone know if any of the desserts in Pandora are gluten free? Curious if the pineapple  cream cheese roll is actually made using a rice paper and could potentially be gluten free?
> 
> Also, how is the airflow/shade in the new land? Do they have lots of fans in the cues?  Are there benches in the shade on the walking paths? Curious if I will be baking in the sun or just perspiring in the shade...
> 
> 
> Thanks!



There weren't any ride photos during the preview(none that showed up for me anyway). Just a few photo spots throughout the land. 

FoP had a lot of uphill outdoor walking but there is a bit of an indoor area towards the end. The river ride was pretty well shaded and had a ton of fans inside the line area. The mountains actually provide some decent shade through the land and most of the seating is built in a way that you're sort of against a wall so depending on the time of day you could be getting some decent shade there as well


----------



## yulilin3

ashleymrush said:


> On the easywdw site I saw a picture of one of the water fountain/bottle filling area. Anyone that was there try it out? Any idea if the bottle filling station has the same sulfur tasting FL water in it? I'm assuming it does but a girl can dream that they'd add a filter to one made for refilling bottles.


It's the same water as the water fountains


----------



## DWillowBay

So, I'm hearing about the leg restraints for FoP being concerning for larger people.   My son is autistic and rather than put him through humiliation / resulting behavior of having to vacate the ride, I'd rather know beforehand if he can ride or not.   Is there any guidance someone can give me about this?


----------



## Jfine

Completed the survey about the preview. It seemed like pretty typical questions. They also asked if I've seen Avatar and if I liked the movie. 
The survey asked about one specific part of the river ride. That question surprised me a little (just because it felt so specific). Anyone else complete the survey and felt that way? I'm guessing the view it as the centerpiece of the ride and want to see how well it's being received? I'm not always good at interpreting the mouse and was trying to read between the lines on that question. Dangerous game sometimes.  Sorry for being vague, but trying to avoid any spoilers and I don't think specifics have been listed on the rides in general comments.

Also someone asked if the survey mentioned restraints and it did not. You could leave comments about what you did not like though.


----------



## Capang

DWillowBay said:


> So, I'm hearing about the leg restraints for FoP being concerning for larger people.   My son is autistic and rather than put him through humiliation / resulting behavior of having to vacate the ride, I'd rather know beforehand if he can ride or not.   Is there any guidance someone can give me about this?


It's kind of trial and error. There might be a test vehicle outside at some point.


----------



## wilkeliza

DWillowBay said:


> So, I'm hearing about the leg restraints for FoP being concerning for larger people.   My son is autistic and rather than put him through humiliation / resulting behavior of having to vacate the ride, I'd rather know beforehand if he can ride or not.   Is there any guidance someone can give me about this?



It is really hard to know ahead of time. My fiance had no issues and he is a bigger guy and 5'11". Those who had problems during first round of previews (CM previews) were able to ride with no problem during AP preview. I'm 5'6" and could see if i had been shorter actually having an issue. It is really about body proportions so terribly hard to say beforehand.


----------



## NotBaroque

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's good to hear - did it ask specifically about the rides, and even more specifically about the restraints on FoP?  I think as much as Disney can hear that some people are frustrated about this process of not knowing who will fit or not (and just the fact some people won't be able to ride) would be good


It asked about both rides, both QS restaurants & Windtraders. I didn't rate any of them poorly so I'm not sure if there would have been a place to leave negative feedback, had I done so. I feel like there would have been because they seemed very intent on finding out what you liked/disliked, if you thought the area seemed congested, how long you spent there, etc.


----------



## KimBean

bluefunnel said:


> My wife unfortunately could not ride FoP, the back locked but her knees couldn't get high enough.  This is also our last day of the trip so it ends it with kind of a sour note.



Can you explain more of what the issue was?


----------



## bluefunnel

KimBean said:


> Can you explain more of what the issue was?



she's 5'10" but has a lot of her height in her legs. The back lock pushed in fine but the leg locks wouldn't go. My wife believes it was her calves but that she might have been able to make it work if she could remove her shoes. The CM told her to try to lean on the tips of her toes but it was as far as she could go because her knees were hitting something.


----------



## simnia

Where exactly are the restraints?  Around the calf itself?  I couldn't really tell in the pics shown here.
I've read that if you are short you may have a problem (I'm 5'2") but then it seems as if tall people (long legs) have an issue also. 
Also, are your knees resting on a pad when you are leaving forward, dipped down?


----------



## KimBean

bluefunnel said:


> she's 5'10" but has a lot of her height in her legs. The back lock pushed in fine but the leg locks wouldn't go. My wife believes it was her calves but that she might have been able to make it work if she could remove her shoes. The CM told her to try to lean on the tips of her toes but it was as far as she could go because her knees were hitting something.



Well hopefully that will all get worked out. Disappointing I'm sure. 

Our friend is going with us our AK day and he is pooh sized. I hope he doesn't have an issue.


----------



## rteetz

simnia said:


> Where exactly are the restraints?  Around the calf itself?  I couldn't really tell in the pics shown here.
> I've read that if you are short you may have a problem (I'm 5'2") but then it seems as if tall people (long legs) have an issue also.
> Also, are your knees resting on a pad when you are leaving forward, dipped down?


There are videos and photos on the first page.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Anyone with small kids have any reviews? My DS5 is 44 inches, I'm just curious what the little ones felt/say about the ride. My son insists he is riding, I'm a little nervous about it.
If it does get too intense, does closing the eyes work?


----------



## Raeven

simnia said:


> Where exactly are the restraints?  Around the calf itself?  I couldn't really tell in the pics shown here.
> I've read that if you are short you may have a problem (I'm 5'2") but then it seems as if tall people (long legs) have an issue also.
> Also, are your knees resting on a pad when you are leaving forward, dipped down?



I'm 5'4" and I fit in fine. I'm not exactly sure where the restraints are but I didn't find them uncomfortable.



TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Anyone with small kids have any reviews? My DS5 is 44 inches, I'm just curious what the little ones felt/say about the ride. My son insists he is riding, I'm a little nervous about it.
> If it does get too intense, does closing the eyes work?



Kind of closing my eyes helped in some parts but it was still moving I think it actually worked better keeping my eyes open the majority of the time and only closing them briefly. I didn't feel sick at all when I came off it seemed very real. With that said I also didn't find it crazy intense or anything and there's a lot of rides I've tried that I think are more intense. (There's a lot of rides I don't ride at both Disney and USO or wouldn't ride again, and I found this one fine).


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Raeven said:


> I'm 5'4" and I fit in fine. I'm not exactly sure where the restraints are but I didn't find them uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of closing my eyes helped in some parts but it was still moving I think it actually worked better keeping my eyes open the majority of the time and only closing them briefly. I didn't feel sick at all when I came off it seemed very real. With that said I also didn't find it crazy intense or anything and there's a lot of rides I've tried that I think are more intense. (There's a lot of rides I don't ride at both Disney and USO or wouldn't ride again, and I found this one fine).



I'm just nervous he will get so caught up in the ride he will fear falling off his banshee.


----------



## wilkeliza

simnia said:


> Where exactly are the restraints?  Around the calf itself?  I couldn't really tell in the pics shown here.
> I've read that if you are short you may have a problem (I'm 5'2") but then it seems as if tall people (long legs) have an issue also.
> Also, are your knees resting on a pad when you are leaving forward, dipped down?



The restraints are on the side of the ride about 2 or 3 feet up from the floo (could be as little as a foot up I didn't measure Haha) at what was probably exactly my calf when sitting. However when I was in the correct position and pushed forward by the back restraint it actually hit my thigh. For fiancé it hit his calf perfectly. So again it is all going to decide on the angle your leg is at and the length of your legs as well as weight. It is one of those situations where no one can say before hand exactly where it will hit on your body. You are told several times to push as far forward as possible and they tell you how to do it best in the video. Basically board like you are getting on a bike or horse, then slide forward, and slight forward even more if you can. Sit straight up and slight forward some more haha. Then the restraints will engage and then you can adjust to be more comfortable.


----------



## yulilin3

I asked at Satu'li Canteen if they would open up online ordering on May 27th and the CM said she wasn't sure yet, but there's a button on MDE for it, it's not operational yet


----------



## Raeven

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I'm just nervous he will get so caught up in the ride he will fear falling off his banshee.



If it's more a fear of falling than motion sickness then closing his eyes or moving his head might help to remind him he's not really flying. There is also no possible way to really fall off the ride vehicle and the restraints felt very secure, so that might help too. But if he might get too caught up in it and become afraid then it might not be a good idea to ride.


----------



## Lost Yeti

So, our babysitter had to cancel last minute and it looks like our 18mo daughter will be coming with us to the preview tomorrow - which brings up new questions for us. I assume that there shouldn't be problem bringing her into the land as she's under 3, but someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Has anyone brought someone that young on NRJ - is it too scary? She's been on winnie the pooh, peter pan, under the sea, and jungle cruise with no problems.

Also, has anyone noticed if rider switch is available for FoP (assuming it's operating)?


----------



## wilkeliza

Raeven said:


> If it's more a fear of falling than motion sickness then closing his eyes or moving his head might help to remind him he's not really flying. There is also no possible way to really fall off the ride vehicle and the restraints felt very secure, so that might help too. But if he might get too caught up in it and become afraid then it might not be a good idea to ride.



Yeah to add to this. Any parent concerned about their kid falling it would take a very precise set of motions to ever get out of the restraints and then jump off the platform. While I do think you slightly hang off the side the back and floor are still there so you would have to first get out of the restraints would should shut the ride immediately anyways and then stand on the seat and jump to really get hurt on this ride. It is thrilling but probably one of the safety "thrill" rides you could ever be on.


----------



## wilkeliza

Lost Yeti said:


> So, our babysitter had to cancel last minute and it looks like our 18mo daughter will be coming with us to the preview tomorrow - which brings up new questions for us. I assume that there shouldn't be problem bringing her into the land as she's under 3, but someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Has anyone brought someone that young on NRJ - is it too scary? She's been on winnie the pooh, peter pan, under the sea, and jungle cruise with no problems.
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed if rider switch is available for FoP (assuming it's operating)?



You be fine. NRJ is not scary. Saw a lot of babies on it. Also there is rider swap available for FOP. I'm not sure if they give you different FPs or if you treat it as normal. THey will let the baby in no problem. She may even have a fun time looking at all the amazing stuff. I saw babies that looked as young as 2 or 3 months there and on NRJ.


----------



## yulilin3

Lost Yeti said:


> So, our babysitter had to cancel last minute and it looks like our 18mo daughter will be coming with us to the preview tomorrow - which brings up new questions for us. I assume that there shouldn't be problem bringing her into the land as she's under 3, but someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Has anyone brought someone that young on NRJ - is it too scary? She's been on winnie the pooh, peter pan, under the sea, and jungle cruise with no problems.
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed if rider switch is available for FoP (assuming it's operating)?


I went during CM preview with my friend and her husband and their 4 months old grandson. He loved NRJ and rider switch was available fr FOP


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

wilkeliza said:


> The restraints are on the side of the ride about 2 or 3 feet up from the floo (could be as little as a foot up I didn't measure Haha) at what was probably exactly my calf when sitting. However when I was in the correct position and pushed forward by the back restraint it actually hit my thigh. For fiancé it hit his calf perfectly. So again it is all going to decide on the angle your leg is at and the length of your legs as well as weight. It is one of those situations where no one can say before hand exactly where it will hit on your body. You are told several times to push as far forward as possible and they tell you how to do it best in the video. Basically board like you are getting on a bike or horse, then slide forward, and slight forward even more if you can. Sit straight up and slight forward some more haha. Then the restraints will engage and then you can adjust to be more comfortable.


It just seems to me that there could be body adjustments that could allow many of the don't-fit-first-time folks to fit.
I'm selfishly thinking of myself.  I'm very worried that I won't fit.  I also know that if I squish this and adjust that, I am probably fine.  I want the CM to allow me to do that rather than just saying "get off, bye."  I am extremely short and fear that my thighs are either not long enough to be forward enough to ride and/or that my short legs will cause my legs to be extended while on the seat leaving no bend in which the restraint can fit.  I am more than happy lifting my feet off of the ground to make a bend in my leg - if that's allowed...
Yulady:  Any additional details on the fit of this ride for very short and endowed females?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Does anyone know if the test seat will be available by the time Pandora opens to the public? I'm still slightly nervous, but we are going to try it since we can't change our FP now to NRJ.


----------



## wilkeliza

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Does anyone know if the test seat will be available by the time Pandora opens to the public? I'm still slightly nervous, but we are going to try it since we can't change our FP now to NRJ.



They are trying to have it in before opening but not sure if it will be or not.


----------



## yulilin3

DVCkidsMOM said:


> It just seems to me that there could be body adjustments that could allow many of the don't-fit-first-time folks to fit.
> I'm selfishly thinking of myself.  I'm very worried that I won't fit.  I also know that if I squish this and adjust that, I am probably fine.  I want the CM to allow me to do that rather than just saying "get off, bye."  I am extremely short and fear that my thighs are either not long enough to be forward enough to ride and/or that my short legs will cause my legs to be extended while on the seat leaving no bend in which the restraint can fit.  I am more than happy lifting my feet off of the ground to make a bend in my leg - if that's allowed...
> Yulady:  Any additional details on the fit of this ride for very short and endowed females?


I'm 5'2" and 185lbs. I carry most of my extra fluffiness on my thighs and belly I fit fine, first time I didn't move my feet all the way forward and after the CM told me to do so the leg restraints clicked, the 2nd time I knew what to do and the CM didn't need to come at all. I can tell you that the CM will try and tell you what to do for people to fit, they won't just say "get off" without trying


----------



## mrzrich

View attachment 237250 View attachment 237249


DVCkidsMOM said:


> It just seems to me that there could be body adjustments that could allow many of the don't-fit-first-time folks to fit.
> I'm selfishly thinking of myself.  I'm very worried that I won't fit.  I also know that if I squish this and adjust that, I am probably fine.  I want the CM to allow me to do that rather than just saying "get off, bye."  I am extremely short and fear that my thighs are either not long enough to be forward enough to ride and/or that my short legs will cause my legs to be extended while on the seat leaving no bend in which the restraint can fit.  I am more than happy lifting my feet off of the ground to make a bend in my leg - if that's allowed...
> Yulady:  Any additional details on the fit of this ride for very short and endowed females?



I hate pictures of myself.   But to help a fellow diser feel better I am sharing this picture of me today shortly before I got on FOP.  I was worried, but I squished as far forward as I could and I sat up straight as the back restraint came up.  I find hunching forward pushes your butt out.  I fit with no problem.  It was AMAZING!


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

Thanks!
I'm so excited that I might fit.  I'm only 5' zero inches.  I will be riding with a degreed ME on one side and a ME student on the other.  If we can add more specific theories about what does/doesn't work to fit, we will - not until June, though, as we have no previews scheduled.


----------



## bizeemom4

Lost Yeti said:


> So, our babysitter had to cancel last minute and it looks like our 18mo daughter will be coming with us to the preview tomorrow - which brings up new questions for us. I assume that there shouldn't be problem bringing her into the land as she's under 3, but someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Has anyone brought someone that young on NRJ - is it too scary? She's been on winnie the pooh, peter pan, under the sea, and jungle cruise with no problems.
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed if rider switch is available for FoP (assuming it's operating)?



Very, very tame. She might fall asleep


----------



## Lost Yeti

Thanks for the help, everyone! We'll just let alert the CM who is passing out FPs about our rider switch needs.



bizeemom4 said:


> Very, very tame. She might fall asleep



NRJ will become my new favorite WDW attraction if it puts her to sleep .


----------



## Kindermouse

Slightly weird and off topic post but... I was eating a pork bao for lunch today and I decided to try and picture what it would be like with a cheeseburger in it  instead of pork filling and...I think I might actually like it.


----------



## wilkeliza

Kindermouse said:


> Slightly weird and off topic post but... I was eating a pork bao for lunch today and I decided to try and picture what it would be like with a cheeseburger in it  instead of pork filling and...I think I might actually like it.



I love pork buns. They are in my top 5 favorite foods of all time. The cheeseburger pods were delicious. They could use slightly more filling but it was very minor and isn't wrong for what they are but might have more mass market American tourist appeal if they have slightly more filling. If people have never had traditional steam buns before they may find them bready.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Still no fastpass or email for my dvc preview. Could this be because my fastpass for my AP preview on the same day is showing. Anybody doing both in the same day?


----------



## wrf2e

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Still no fastpass or email for my dvc preview. Could this be because my fastpass for my AP preview on the same day is showing. Anybody doing both in the same day?



Wait.....  You got a DVC and AP preview, and I didn't even get the invitation for the AP preview?  Jealous!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Strikan said:


> A few people have mentioned that the 3D glasses feel like they are coming off on FOP.  Is there a kid's version of the glasses?  Not sure how my daughters will deal with that.



Glasses appeared to be one size fits all.  DS6 was just fine with them, no issues at all.  They are sort of an exaggerated glasses shape with a lot of bend in the frames. 



TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Anyone with small kids have any reviews? My DS5 is 44 inches, I'm just curious what the little ones felt/say about the ride. My son insists he is riding, I'm a little nervous about it.
> If it does get too intense, does closing the eyes work?



DS6 (almost 7) LOVED it.  Declared it the best ride ever.  He is a bit cautious by nature, not a thrill seeker.  He usually likes dark/scarry rides once he actually does them but the first time is a bit touchy.  The long, drawn out dual pre-show gave him enough time to build up a bit of anxiety and I could see he was really starting to question the whole thing.  But once it started he was screaming with joy the whole time and walked away totally happy, begging to go again. 

I could see it being too much for some kids though, really depends on how they handle dark/intense rides. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Glasses appeared to be one size fits all.  DS6 was just fine with them, no issues at all.  They are sort of an exaggerated glasses shape with a lot of bend in the frames.
> 
> 
> 
> DS6 (almost 7) LOVED it.  Declared it the best ride ever.  He is a bit cautious by nature, not a thrill seeker.  He usually likes dark/scarry rides once he actually does them but the first time is a bit touchy.  The long, drawn out dual pre-show gave him enough time to build up a bit of anxiety and I could see he was really starting to question the whole thing.  But once it started he was screaming with joy the whole time and walked away totally happy, begging to go again.
> 
> I could see it being too much for some kids though, really depends on how they handle dark/intense rides.
> 
> Hope that helps!



It does thank you! My son has been on all the 3d rides at Universal including Gringotts (even though he kept his eyes closed for most of the ride), but that is sitting in between mom and dad or siblings, being on his own "banshee" makes me worry, but your post is easing my mind!


----------



## linzbear

I just got a survey - it was very basic, what did you like, dislike, etc.


----------



## emmabelle

I got my FP+ for FOP for July yesterday!  My question is does the ride enclose you, like Mission Space?  My daughter had a panic attack when we went on MS because she doesn't like claustrophobic spaces.  She does like thrill rides.  I saw a picture that made the things you ride on look like an exercise bike thingy?


----------



## wilkeliza

emmabelle said:


> I got my FP+ for FOP for July yesterday!  My question is does the ride enclose you, like Mission Space?  My daughter had a panic attack when we went on MS because she doesn't like claustrophobic spaces.  She does like thrill rides.  I saw a picture that made the things you ride on look like an exercise bike thingy?



It is enclosed at the beginning and end when the screen block is engaged. I can't tell how someone with claustrophobia will do because of the restraints.


----------



## linzbear

DVCkidsMOM said:


> It just seems to me that there could be body adjustments that could allow many of the don't-fit-first-time folks to fit.
> I'm selfishly thinking of myself.  I'm very worried that I won't fit.  I also know that if I squish this and adjust that, I am probably fine.  I want the CM to allow me to do that rather than just saying "get off, bye."  I am extremely short and fear that my thighs are either not long enough to be forward enough to ride and/or that my short legs will cause my legs to be extended while on the seat leaving no bend in which the restraint can fit.  I am more than happy lifting my feet off of the ground to make a bend in my leg - if that's allowed...
> Yulady:  Any additional details on the fit of this ride for very short and endowed females?


The man who didn't fit in my row was only escorted off after retrying 3 times with 2 CMs trying to do everything they could to help him in.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> It does thank you! My son has been on all the 3d rides at Universal including Gringotts (even though he kept his eyes closed for most of the ride), but that is sitting in between mom and dad or siblings, being on his own "banshee" makes me worry, but your post is easing my mind!



FWIW, the "banshees" are close enough that you can reach over and touch the person next to you.  At first he was sitting a bit too upright and had his hands in the wrong spots when the restraints came on, which startled him.  I had to reach over and move his hands down to the handle bars and show him what to do.  I could keep a close on him, even glanced over a couple of times during the ride.  

So yes, while you're on your own personal contraption, it didn't feel like he was totally disconnected from me... if that makes sense.


----------



## wilkeliza

JennLTX said:


> I am LOVIN all these real-time updates.  Thanks so much everyone!!!
> 
> PS  Plz hide blue banshee in store, then PM location to me.  Need a blue one, don't want them to run out.



Oh I missed this but sadly banshees can not be hidden. They like lock and key guard them and really really really discourage looky loos who just want to play with them. They have a few CMs who will let kids play with theirs but not the for sell ones. They try to get you to commit to buying (or at leqst verbally say you are very interested in bonding with one) before they will let you in the queue to the roped off area. I have to admit when buying I kind of got over the schtick and was like sweet goodness just let me pick one and buy it! I get it and was into it at first but After the first one I saw I wanted to just be able to pick them up to choose one.


----------



## mrzrich

emmabelle said:


> I got my FP+ for FOP for July yesterday!  My question is does the ride enclose you, like Mission Space?  My daughter had a panic attack when we went on MS because she doesn't like claustrophobic spaces.  She does like thrill rides.  I saw a picture that made the things you ride on look like an exercise bike thingy?




Since they are having technical difficulties, our group got locked in, and then were left waiting, and waiting for quite a few minutes.  A woman in the next room quietly began calling out for a cast member to please let her out.  As the minutes passed she began shrieking.  So I can see people with claustrophobia having issues if the ride doesn't start quickly


----------



## Juliet0778

Has anyone gotten a toy Banshee yet?  I'm just curious about what they actually do and whether they're worth 50 bucks.


----------



## Lost Yeti

mrzrich said:


> Since they are having technical difficulties, our group got locked in, and then were left waiting, and waiting for quite a few minutes.  A woman in the next room quietly began calling out for a cast member to please let her out.  As the minutes passed she began shrieking.  So I can see people with claustrophobia having issues if the ride doesn't start quickly



That's scary. I would hope there is some kind of manual release in a situation like that. 

I haven't ridden the ride myself, but I would think someone who has moderate/severe claustrophobia would want to avoid riding right now since the ride has a relatively high chance of technical difficulties at the moment.


----------



## Liljo22

Juliet0778 said:


> Has anyone gotten a toy Banshee yet?  I'm just curious about what they actually do and whether they're worth 50 bucks.



If you go back a couple of pages,  one of the posters "unboxed" one for everyone.  The movement is controlled by you via a wired nonelectric remote.


----------



## Lost Yeti

Juliet0778 said:


> Has anyone gotten a toy Banshee yet?  I'm just curious about what they actually do and whether they're worth 50 bucks.



Go here. Someone posted pictures and there is a short video on that page as well.


----------



## emmabelle

mrzrich said:


> Since they are having technical difficulties, our group got locked in, and then were left waiting, and waiting for quite a few minutes.  A woman in the next room quietly began calling out for a cast member to please let her out.  As the minutes passed she began shrieking.  So I can see people with claustrophobia having issues if the ride doesn't start quickly



eeek, not sure what to do now...

could she walk through to where the ride vehicles are and then bail out?  The pictures of the queue looked cool, would hate for her to miss that part.


----------



## Cinderella94

emmabelle said:


> eeek, not sure what to do now...
> 
> could she walk through to where the ride vehicles are and then bail out?  The pictures of the queue looked cool, would hate for her to miss that part.


I don't know if it's set up for this or not so it may not be encouraged but I can't imagine that they would force someone to sit down on the ride vehicle if they change their mind and want to leave.


----------



## Juliet0778

Lost Yeti said:


> Go here. Someone posted pictures and there is a short video on that page as well.


Thanks guys!  I'd still love to hear from other DIS folks on whether they feel tgey were worth the investment.  Keep the reviews coming!


----------



## twebber55

Cinderella94 said:


> I don't know if it's set up for this or not so it may not be encouraged but I can't imagine that they would force someone to sit down on the ride vehicle if they change their mind and want to leave.


when i rode, a guy sat down and before we started asked to get off
they (the cms) came and got him


----------



## wilkeliza

emmabelle said:


> eeek, not sure what to do now...
> 
> could she walk through to where the ride vehicles are and then bail out?  The pictures of the queue looked cool, would hate for her to miss that part.



All rides have a chicken exit. If she feels like it is too much she can walk through the room of banshee connectors and just keep going then she can wait in the gift shop.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I'm surprised those Banshee's are only $50. I spent $99 for the remote control BB-8 I think, and this is a lot bigger than that. I thought these would have been at least that much especially since they are really popular.


----------



## Lost Yeti

emmabelle said:


> eeek, not sure what to do now...
> 
> could she walk through to where the ride vehicles are and then bail out?  The pictures of the queue looked cool, would hate for her to miss that part.



Earlier in the thread, I believe someone mentioned that anyone could tour the queue. Unfortunately, I can't remember where in this thread that was stated.


----------



## wilkeliza

Juliet0778 said:


> Thanks guys!  I'd still love to hear from other DIS folks on whether they feel tgey were worth the investment.  Keep the reviews coming!



I mean only you can answer. I got mine and have played with him. He won't be making the journey back to Pandora later this year (well maybe we will see hehe) because the carrying cases aren't great they are just cardboard boxes.

Here's mine on his perch in a safe location for now.


----------



## KayKayJS

Lost Yeti said:


> That's scary. I would hope there is some kind of manual release in a situation like that.
> 
> I haven't ridden the ride myself, but I would think someone who has moderate/severe claustrophobia would want to avoid riding right now since the ride has a relatively high chance of technical difficulties at the moment.



This was exactly my issue. We were waiting and waiting and waiting so long and it was so tight I nearly had to get off... there was no manual release and it freaked me out. For someone with anxiety (I don't have claustrophobia but this definitely induced it...) , I nearly had a panic attack. My fiance did call for a cast member and they finally came... and she then said it was going to start in a few seconds if I could wait. So I did and it was worth it... but I def will need to mentally prep myself next time and try to give myself a bit more space and not let them jam me in there so hard. 

It's a great ride, but if you have any anxiety/claustrophobia issues its definitely worth taking a pause. 

In the survey from Disney I did mention this, hopefully they add a panic button. I think just having it would've eased my anxiety a LOT.


----------



## wilkeliza

KayKayJS said:


> This was exactly my issue. We were waiting and waiting and waiting so long and it was so tight I nearly had to get off... there was no manual release and it freaked me out. For someone with anxiety (I don't have claustrophobia but this definitely induced it...) , I nearly had a panic attack. My fiance did call for a cast member and they finally came... and she then said it was going to start in a few seconds if I could wait. So I did and it was worth it... but I def will need to mentally prep myself next time and try to give myself a bit more space and not let them jam me in there so hard.
> 
> It's a great ride, but if you have any anxiety/claustrophobia issues its definitely worth taking a pause.
> 
> In the survey from Disney I did mention this, hopefully they add a panic button. I think just having it would've eased my anxiety a LOT.



I think the problem with a panic button is it is not safe to exit once the ride has started. Also a panic button causes an estop and an estop means delays. Rides can not start up automatically once an estop happens. I imagine there is video so CMs can check on riders in case there is a real emergency but beyond that people will have to either deal with their claustrophobia or choose not to ride. Kind of like a roller coaster once you are in the restraint there is no turning back.


----------



## Cinderella94

wilkeliza said:


> I think the problem with a panic button is it is not safe to exit once the ride has started. Also a panic button causes an estop and an estop means delays. Rides can not start up automatically once an estop happens. I imagine there is video so CMs can check on riders in case there is a real emergency but beyond that people will have to either deal with their claustrophobia or choose not to ride. Kind of like a roller coaster once you are in the restraint there is no turning back.


I agree. I certainly understand the desire for a panic button but I think implementing one would be a disaster.


----------



## KayKayJS

wilkeliza said:


> I think the problem with a panic button is it is not safe to exit once the ride has started. Also a panic button causes an estop and an estop means delays. Rides can not start up automatically once an estop happens. I imagine there is video so CMs can check on riders in case there is a real emergency but beyond that people will have to either deal with their claustrophobia or choose not to ride. Kind of like a roller coaster once you are in the restraint there is no turning back.



True, but I was in there WAY tighter than I have been for a roller coaster...

ETA: I'm 5'2 and about 105lbs - for those wondering about size.


----------



## Juliet0778

wilkeliza said:


> I mean only you can answer. I got mine and have played with him. He won't be making the journey back to Pandora later this year (well maybe we will see hehe) because the carrying cases aren't great they are just cardboard boxes.
> 
> Here's mine on his perch in a safe location for now.


I LOVE that he's sharing space with Dr. Who, though.


----------



## ziravan

Juliet0778 said:


> Has anyone gotten a toy Banshee yet?  I'm just curious about what they actually do and whether they're worth 50 bucks.


There are essentially 5 actions:

1. There's a magnet base that goes under your shirt that the banshee sits on and the front and back claws are semi-flexible so that they can be positioned to hold on. In that way, the banshee can sit on your shoulder without you've having to touch it or balance it.

2. One control on the controller opens and shut mouth.

3. One control moves head left or right.

4. One control flaps wings.

5. It growls and snarls at a very low volume. This is the only part battery operated.

As far as value, I paid the same amount for a HP wand, and except for at Universal, it doesn't do much. So.......


----------



## wilkeliza

KayKayJS said:


> True, but I was in there WAY tighter than I have been for a roller coaster...
> 
> ETA: I'm 5'2 and about 105lbs - for those wondering about size.



Oh yeah I was tighter too. That's why I think people should know they have no say in how tight the restraint is before sitting down (seems clear to me in the preshow videos) and then make the choice before sitting to load.


----------



## wilkeliza

ziravan said:


> There are essentially 5 actions:
> 
> 1. There's a magnet base that goes under your shirt that the banshee sits on and the front and back claws are semi-flexible so that they can be positioned to hold on. In that way, the banshee can sit on your shoulder without you've having to touch it or balance it.
> 
> 2. One control on the controller opens and shut mouth.
> 
> 3. One control moves head left or right.
> 
> 4. One control flaps wings.
> 
> 5. It growls and snarls at a very low volume. This is the only part battery operated.



My growl seems so much louder at home. So it has been nice to hear my banshee.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

CAS239 said:


> How were you able to include 3 other people if none of them have an MDE account? To do my confirmation I had to select the members off my friends/family list and I believe it stated that they needed to be linked to you prior to inviting. Unless somehow you have 3 people signed up under your MDE account and the system just knew to include them all?



Okay, maybe I misspoke about this but not sure--bad with technology.  I am the only one with a MDE (email) account and make all the FP selections.  I have my DH and two kids listed with mine. I am always able to choose FP's; their names are just listed there with mine.  They have never opened their own email accounts.  All of our May plans are listed with all the FP's, but there is no place to select their names under the Pandora FP.  It just says 1 guest. When I click on that, it is just me and my other family members are not listed as usual.


----------



## Billabongi

So the folks who went today, were you getting in an hour earlier like folks reported on Saturday? Trying to figure out when to show up tomorrow.


----------



## wilkeliza

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Okay, maybe I misspoke about this but not sure--bad with technology.  I am the only one with a MDE (email) account and make all the FP selections.  I have my DH and two kids listed with mine. I am always able to choose FP's; their names are just listed there with mine.  They have never opened their own email accounts.  All of our May plans are listed with all the FP's, but there is no place to select their names under the Pandora FP.  It just says 1 guest. When I click on that, it is just me and my other family members are not listed as usual.



How did you book. Is it on DVC or AP. I might call because it sounds like you only got a reservation for yourself and not everyone.


----------



## Lost Yeti

Billabongi said:


> So the folks who went today, were you getting in an hour earlier like folks reported on Saturday? Trying to figure out when to show up tomorrow.



My thoughts exactly. Haven't heard much about how today went. Anyone? Bueler?


----------



## FastPasser.

Here you go, who's Bueler?

What a difference 24 hours makes. Yesterday was a mess, both from the guests and CM perspective. Some CMs who were just doing their jobs were being treated rudely by a small percentage of guests. Some CMs listened to guests while they raised their voices describing their displeasure with this that and the other thing. And some CMs even told me that they were embarrassed because they had to tell guest things that didn't reflect the reality of the situation. Plus the rain didn't help matters, we were soaked. But there was some fault on both Disney and guests. It was not a magical day for too many people.

But, that was yesterday and today was completely different. To begin with, it didn't rain. FoP was operating much more reliably which meant that everyone got a FP no matter when they arrived, which is the way we'd like it to be. I didn't hear any complaints, and got plenty of thumbs up.

I wasn't supposed to be there today, but was requested to come in at the last minute because someone called in. Really, it's Sunday, it's Mothers day and I had already worked more days than I usually do. But I'm so glad I reluctantly said "I'll be there" because it was a really good day and hopefully the way the rest of the AP/DVC previews will go.


----------



## Lost Yeti

Thanks for the update, FastPasser.. Glad things went well today and sorry that you guys sometimes have to deal with emotional guests. Let's hope the rest of the days go as well as today went.


----------



## johnnyblz20

Billabongi said:


> So the folks who went today, were you getting in an hour earlier like folks reported on Saturday? Trying to figure out when to show up tomorrow.



Yes, we did the 6-8 time frame and we started going in at 4:55.  Very quick and easy process to get in.  Definitely recommend going straight to FOP if your FP says you can.  Don't wait.  We were first 100 people in probably and waited maybe 5-10min to get on the ride, but after doing the ride, eating, and going through standby line to look at everything we saw the line and it was very backed up and probably at least an hour wait.  The ride FOP is easily best ride Disney has ever done and probably best one I've done out of every amusement park!  Na'vi river ride was good but nothing special


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FastPasser. said:


> Here you go, who's Bueler?
> 
> What a difference 24 hours makes. Yesterday was a mess, both from the guests and CM perspective. Some CMs who were just doing their jobs were being treated rudely by a small percentage of guests. Some CMs listened to guests while they raised their voices describing their displeasure with this that and the other thing. And some CMs even told me that they were embarrassed because they had to tell guest things that didn't reflect the reality of the situation. Plus the rain didn't help matters, we were soaked. But there was some fault on both Disney and guests. It was not a magical day for too many people.
> 
> But, that was yesterday and today was completely different. To begin with, it didn't rain. FoP was operating much more reliably which meant that everyone got a FP no matter when they arrived, which is the way we'd like it to be. I didn't hear any complaints, and got plenty of thumbs up.
> 
> I wasn't supposed to be there today, but was requested to come in at the last minute because someone called in. Really, it's Sunday, it's Mothers day and I had already worked more days than I usually do. But I'm so glad I reluctantly said "I'll be there" because it was a really good day and hopefully the way the rest of the AP/DVC previews will go.



Thank you for your response and glad you had a good day!

And the "Bueller?" Comment is a quote from the movie Ferris Bueller's day Off is all


----------



## gemologygal

For those who've been on it, is there a strong dropping feeling (like fast drops on a roller coaster) on FoP? I could not do Gringotts or 7DMT, but can do Soarin and Star Tours with no fear.


----------



## FastPasser.

Lost Yeti said:


> Glad things went well today and sorry that you guys sometimes have to deal with emotional guests.


No need to say sorry, it comes with the territory and the phrase "if you can't take the heat", yada, yada, yada, applies.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

gemologygal said:


> For those who've been on it, is there a strong dropping feeling (like fast drops on a roller coaster) on FoP? I could not do Gringotts or 7DMT, but can do Soarin and Star Tours with no fear.



For me, I would answer yes to this question.  There are certainly a few spots where you get that 'dropping/flying' feeling.


----------



## HMfan82

I did the 3-5 preview today and had a blast.

We got in line around 1:15pm and the line was just reaching Island Mercantile. They started scanning our bands and walking us in just before 2 and got our FoP paper fastpasses from 2 to 2:15 so we headed straight to the ride.

FoP was awesome! It was like Soarin with a personal seat and more 4D effects to make it more immersive. Just to add for people worried about the restraints, I am 6'4 315lb with most of the size in my belly, and was able to ride. The leg restraint came up to my calf and was a little snug but fine. The back restraint did not lock on by itself so the CM came over and was able to give it a small push to get it to lock in and it felt fine. This ride definitely went up high on the list of favorite rides at Disney world.

The river ride was also stunning. The projections came out good and used perfectly, and the overall look was gorgeous with all the glowing plant life. The shaman animatronic was unbelievable. The movements were so life like. We ended up doing that ride 2 times just to take it all in.

I did not try any of the specialty drinks but we tried the bowls in the quick service area and they were good. I had the beef with sweet potato hash and the vegetable slaw and the whole thing tasted good.

After seeing so many people with banshees we had to buy one. They gave us the option in line to skip the experience of bonding with your banshee and grabbed one for us in the color we wanted. They had just sold the last of the display perch for it for the day but we are local so eventually we will come back for it.

Overall the land was stunning and worth the wait. Even though I personally was not exactly  a big fan of the movie, I still had a lot of fun with the area and was amazed at all the detailing.


----------



## ziravan

FastPasser. said:


> No need to say sorry, it comes with the territory and the phrase "if you can't the heat", yada, yada, yada applies.


Well I was with the morning group yesterday and y'all had tons of suits there.

I was telling everyone, CM and suits alike, how impressed I was.

It's an amazing addition. 

Between this and Happily Ever After, with Star Wars and Toy Story on the horizon and supposed money being pumped into Epcot, Disney is really stepping up its game.

People say all the time that Disney used to be magical and lost its pixie dust.

Between the nostalgia for Wishes on Thurs, being pleasantly surprised by Happily because I was prepared to hate the show that replaced Wishes on principle, and the Pandora preview, Disney knows how to use its magic when it wants to do so.

I hear this all the time, "Walt would be rolling over in his grave." 

Let me say this about Pandora: Walt is up there nodding approvingly.


----------



## rteetz

So there's a video on YouTube of parts of Flight of Passage. I'm not going to post it as I feel it's not going to be online for very long.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> So there's a video on YouTube of parts of Flight of Passage. I'm not going to post it as I feel it's not going to be online for very long.



The last half was very interesting. It really shows how much the whole room moves based on how much their camera moved in the storage bin.


----------



## Cinderella94

rteetz said:


> So there's a video on YouTube of parts of Flight of Passage. I'm not going to post it as I feel it's not going to be online for very long.





wilkeliza said:


> The last half was very interesting. It really shows how much the whole room moves based on how much their camera moved in the storage bin.


Shoot! I wish I could find it. I must be searching with the wrong terms

ETA: Found it! That was very cool!


----------



## wilkeliza

Cinderella94 said:


> Shoot! I wish I could find it. I must be searching with the wrong terms



I just searched flight of passage and it was the 2nd or third.


----------



## FastPasser.

For those going to the previews, and only if FoP continues to operate as it did today, which BTW, is still not 100%, there is no need to arrive super early. The last email had a NRJ FP time of 5pm, so some people were in line at 3:30. The gates opened at about 5:10 for the 6 to 8 time slot.


----------



## BobHarlem

Very pretty area.  The ride is closer to Simpsons than soarin', it even loads in little bays like the Simpsons ride does.  (OR Back to the Future if you haven't been there in a while) The way the vehicle goes up or the wall comes down, the pad the bikes ore on just move up and down more, unlike Simpsons where the pad the bikes are sitting on moves up and only the vehicles tilt themselves.  It very much reminded me of how I felt the first time I rode Back to the Future.   You can even see the other ride stations if you look for them like on BttF/Simpsons (But similarly for both, you have to strain to see them and it's not obvious)

     Navi River was basically walk on most of the time.  Like a trippy living with the land without the greenhouses. 

   That said there isn't really much to do there other than the rides, although they were more or less kicking people out when it got dark.  They did NOT show the nighttime lighting at all.  The land is pretty small, more of a giant beautiful facade for the rides than anything.


----------



## FrancoFun

wilkeliza said:


> The last half was very interesting. It really shows how much the whole room moves based on how much their camera moved in the storage bin.



Woah boy. Just when I thought I'd be able to give the ride a try, as @yulilin3 had been so helpful in reassuring me. Looking at that amount of movement, I am pretty sure I would not be able to handle the "drops."


----------



## FastPasser.

FrancoFun said:


> Woah boy. Just when I thought I'd be able to give the ride a try, as @yulilin3 had been so helpful in reassuring me. Looking at that amount of movement, I am pretty sure I would not be able to handle the "drops."


And not everyone can ride FoP. A big part of yesterdays operating issues was that a few people did throw up and when that happens, that entire theater is out of action for about, I'm guessing, 30 minutes.


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser. said:


> And not everyone can ride FoP. A big part of yesterdays operating issues was that a few people did throw up and when that happens, that entire theater is out of action for about, I'm guessing, 30 minutes.



There was a throw up right before our grouo. Got to see the 3 custodial CMs go to action and assumed throw up since they were waiting for the ride to stop.


----------



## FrancoFun

FastPasser. said:


> And not everyone can ride FoP. A big part of yesterdays operating issues was that a few people did throw up and when that happens, that entire theater is out of action for about, I'm guessing, 30 minutes.



Oh nooooo. Ack! Okay. My FP+ window opens Wednesday, and I'll be trying for NRJ. It's too bad, because I really like the idea of the ride. But basically, I want to watch the ride video while sitting on a stationary banshee.


----------



## randumb0

FrancoFun said:


> Oh nooooo. Ack! Okay. My FP+ window opens Wednesday, and I'll be trying for NRJ. It's too bad, because I really like the idea of the ride. But basically, I want to watch the ride video while sitting on a stationary banshee.



I didnt even get to use my FP for NRJ. I was literally able to walk right on


----------



## wilkeliza

randumb0 said:


> I didnt even get to use my FP for NRJ. I was literally able to walk right on



If you mean the one you got for your AP/DVC preview that was not a Fastpass. They just used it as a way to check credentials so you used it by entering Pandora.


----------



## FrancoFun

randumb0 said:


> I didnt even get to use my FP for NRJ. I was literally able to walk right on



I don't know that that walk-on ability will remain during the time when I'm visiting in July, though. It won't be timed previews anymore.


----------



## Accident

So I had my preview and just got home..     Here's my quick and dirty run down..

I had the 6-8 time slot, we got there about 4:50 and found the line way back by the animals in the entrance but not all the way back.   Fastpasses did say 5pm but we didn't have one for ours (more in a moment).     As I was one of the last to get in, I can say that it was approximately 1000 they let in.   They used the paper fastpass to flights and standby for the boat ride..    We got to stay until 8:30 so it was the best time slot to have and we had almost 3 1/2 hours there.

Getting in took a moment for me as my fastpass didn't match the time slot I was given but brought a print out, they had 3 guest relations people right there and we joined the few that didn't have one as well.   took maybe a minute, we got right in and we get to keep another time slot to go back and we got in at 5:15.  most before us had the right now time slot for their fast pass so they all got in line to get in.   Ours was 30 minutes later so we just started to look around, after hours type of empty and got some great video and pictures.    By the time we finished the outdoor stuff, it was our turn for fastpass.   Took abut 50 minutes of waiting to ride.   not horrible but they were only using a fraction of the queue..   I'd say about 30 minutes of that was probably going through the different pre-flight show they do which was nice.. it'll get old fast like dinosaur did.    All the men seemed to get female avatars and the woman got male.  some got the right gender.   

So the ride itself.   I was the person that almost didn't fit..   First that seat is uncomfortable, it's like sitting on a 4 inch wide board. and not much in the way of a saddle.   I had trouble getting locked in but did get in.   First problem was my height (6'4, not all legs but a lot) and size 14 sneaker.   I couldn't get my knees fully under the "console" at the front and my shoes didn't allow my feet to be forward.   eventually we sorted out if I lifted my heel it moved just enough forward to let it lock in place.   Now because I couldn't get my knees under the console it put my torso too far back for the other brace to lock in place.  eventually we sorted out how what posture I needed and it locked but it just locked.   I was almost that person that couldn't fit and volunteered for disney to contact me if they go to fix the seat for taller while being heavier guests.     but I got to ride it.   It was a nice ride, I had more of a technical what is going on kick then really getting into it and that's just fine. that's the disney I like.   the way you sit you really don't see everyone around you.    Many would call it aggressive in it's movement, it seems to lower up to 2 feet and raise up to 2 feet from starting point.  ends of the row are going to get the most movement  which are spots 1,2,7,8, 9,10, 15,16.   It's 2 groups of 8 and there is 3 levels.   One group goes up, one groups stays and another group goes down a flight.    My daughter loved it.  it really doesn't move that much but how you sit it feels much worse.    My seat didn't feel like it was breathing or anything but that could be because of how I wasn't really in the right spot they designed it for, my daughter said she felt it..

Rivers was nice.. it's short, very well air conditioned.    I was very surprised to see it was the pump based rail boat ride.   It was bumpy like all other WDW boats but overall really interesting how they did the ride.  I would have liked a few more minutes but overall it was nice.  especially when the wait was 1 minute to get on..  

So the land itself...

It's nice..    It's not the spectacular that everyone is saying.   The outdoor areas is much smaller than I expected and makes hollywood studios look huge.   It's exactly the standard and way Joe Rohde designs thing and it was great.   It was designed to not be seen elsewhere so it was more encompassing than anywhere else in WDW so far, but not more than cars land in disneyland is.    I found the mix of real and fake plants to be very obvious, It was very disney and how well done their artistic department does things like fake rocks and such.   I'm not a fan of the movie so maybe it was spot on to the movie but it wasn't as blended as people have been saying.   Everything was well placed and it's very detailed, but that's disney when the money stops being in the way so it's disney getting back to doing what they do best.    The biggest difference is stuff over your heads and because of the height, water features you don't find elsewhere on proerty...  It was nice but the rest of animal kingdom is just as nice, just different (well maybe not dinoland, what happened there?).

Food, it was nice and fresh..  best counter service on property but it's not the high end signatures.   I would give the land about a 6 and this place about a 7.   to compare I give pretty much all of MK a 4 and HS a 5.  some of the small stands around AK I would give a 7 also but their portion size is not on par with what you got here so 7 on taste, 5 on portion/price.    I would eat here again and I would come in specifically to eat here before heading to something else if I dont' stop at the lounge heading into pandora.

There is some stuff you can tell is going to be for performances.   For example a large drum in the drum area.   my really high up camera happened to be able to peak in and it looks like an animatronic will be popping up to play drums with you...  the animatronic itself was not there, but you can tell it wasn't meant for a person to stand in.   So I guess we will be getting some navi aroudn the outside areas 

EDIT TO ADD:   I also want to point out that my favorite things in life are music followed by fireworks.   I just came off an amazing week of lots of fireworks so take some of this with a grain of salt.    To a small degree, some of my opinions are probably influenced that this is not fireworks and I just saw some amazing fireworks, multiple days in a row.


----------



## randumb0

I'm 6'2" and I did find FOP a little awkward in terms of the seat. I feel like it was designed for people 5'10" or less. I entered the line at 7 and only had about a 10 minute wait before entering the video room


----------



## FastPasser.

wilkeliza said:


> If you mean the one you got for your AP/DVC preview that was not a Fastpass. They just used it as a way to check credentials so you used it by entering Pandora.


Don't get me started on the one hour before your session NRJ FP issue. And we'll have to deal with it and explain it for the rest of the previews because everyone attending has one.

_Me, do you have a 6 to 8 preview?
Guest, yes, but I have a FP for 5pm on NRJ, so I'm here early for that.
Me, actually that's not a FP for NRJ, it's just there so that they can scan your MB in order to enter Pandora. You'll be given a FP for FoP when you enter and NRJ is usually a walk on.
Guest, what, I don't understand.
Me, you're not alone, at least half of the people in line don't either._

Multiply that scenario about 100 times per CM working the line before each session.


----------



## Accident

I forgot 1 VERY important piece about flights of passage....

There is a strobe light in your eyes when it starts and ends..     If you have any sensitivity to strobe lights, DO NOT RIDE or be prepared to close your eyes when the ride starts.    You'll feel when the ride seat is moving to know when to open them and the second time your banshee stops is when you want to close them again until you feel the restraints unlock.

Nobody including disney has been warning about this.

edit: the effect makes it so you can't see the wall moving to start the ride..  it's well done but not the greatest choice in how to pull it off.   It's a screwed up detail that will impact someone.

second edit:   They will come and check the restraints and when the CM leaves the room is when you want to close them at the start, you don't have to sit there closed while the restraints are locked.   It's not a subtle strobe, it's designed to make you not see the wall open and suddenly the screen working.


----------



## randumb0

Accident said:


> I forgot 1 VERY important piece about flights of passage....
> 
> There is a strobe light in your eyes when it starts and ends..     If you have any sensitivity to strobe lights, DO NOT RIDE or be prepared to close your eyes when the ride starts.    You'll feel when the ride seat is moving to know when to open them and the second time your banshee stops is when you want to close them again until you feel the restraints unlock.
> 
> Nobody including disney has been warning about this.




I didnt even think about that good point


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser. said:


> Don't get me started on the one hour before your session NRJ FP issue. And we'll have to deal with it and explain it for the rest of the previews because everyone attending has one.
> 
> _Me, do you have a 6 to 8 preview?
> Guest, yes, but I have a FP for 5pm on NRJ, so I'm here early for that.
> Me, actually that's not a FP for NRJ, it's just there so that they can scan your MB in order to enter Pandora. You'll be given a FP for FoP when you enter and NRJ is usually a walk on.
> Guest, what, I don't understand.
> Me, you're not alone, at least half of the people in line don't either._
> 
> Multiple that scenario about 100 times per CM working the line before each session.



I got in line early but hust said I'm here early for 3pm. Cms kept saying you know you won't get in until evwn though yor FP said 2? I said yep I know but we already walked AK have FPs for rides later and ate so I kind of just want to sit here and wait. The confusion around it all seems to be going both ways haha.

Got to sout out to the CM Brad though. He was great in saying look you can wait but you don't have to since everyone in our group would get a FP. He was super nice about it to not the confused almoat judemental feel we got from the CMs earlier when we first tried to line up. Heck had they just told us that Nomad was open and a great place to wait as we could see the line from outside we would have gone over there. We went over there by ourselves after we were told a few times there was no reason to wait and it was the right choice but CMs seemed confused when people understood it would be a wait and still wanted to.


----------



## HopperFan

Accident said:


> I forgot 1 VERY important piece about flights of passage....
> 
> There is a strobe light in your eyes when it starts and ends..     If you have any sensitivity to strobe lights, DO NOT RIDE or be prepared to close your eyes when the ride starts.    You'll feel when the ride seat is moving to know when to open them and the second time your banshee stops is when you want to close them again until you feel the restraints unlock.
> 
> Nobody including disney has been warning about this.
> 
> edit: the effect makes it so you can't see the wall moving to start the ride..  it's well done but not the greatest choice in how to pull it off.   It's a screwed up detail that will impact someone.
> 
> second edit:   They will come and check the restraints and when the CM leaves the room is when you want to close them at the start, you don't have to sit there closed while the restraints are locked.   It's not a subtle strobe, it's designed to make you not see the wall open and suddenly the screen working.



Someone brought this up earlier in a post who did the CM previews and I did ask if it was indeed a strobe because if it is Disney HAS to make that information known upfront as it can trigger seizures.  Even when I use to use them for .... parties (long story) ....  I made sure to post a sign outside that strobe lights were in use.  No one in my family has an issue but I find it disturbing if they are not warning guests, especially since it sounds like it is close and purposeful.


----------



## sm4987

We had a wonderful time in Pandora. Our preview time was from 6-8 and they let us in around 4:55. I highly recommend getting in line early. We were in line around 4:25 and we were pretty close to the front, but the line behind us was extremely long. 

FOP was fantastic! Our fast pass time was immediately, so we went straight to the attraction. I am so glad we had the chance to experience the ride. Both of them in fact.  None of us had a problem fitting into the seats. I'm 4'10 and 135 pounds, my daughter is 5'1 and 120 pounds, my son is 5'3 and 150, and my husband was the one we were worried about. He is 5'10 and 290.  He fit with no problems and he said nothing was tight on him.  The restraints all fit us differently for instance I really didn't feel the calf restraints yet my husband and son did. Not uncomfortable at all but my daughter and I did miss out on some of the feelings that the ride gave in the calf area. One person in the room was unable to fit into the restraints after multiple tries. He didn't seem very big but he could not fit. Loading and waiting is very slow, and I have to agree with the poster above who said it was more like the Simpsons and not Soaring.  If I had to compare it I would say Simpsons, movements like Star Tours, on a cooler bike than E.T. Lol. I can't say enough great things about the ride. The glasses are rather big and a few people had a hard time keeping them on. We also went back in to experience the standby que and the attention to detail is amazing.

After we left the attraction my daughter and I wanted to buy a Banshee. Be prepared to wait because the lines were long, however if you get the right cast member they tell a fantastic story.  She brought a teal one and mine is purple.  Very neat souvenir. We also ended up with passholder pins, a floating rock and beautiful lamp that my daughter wanted and a my son wanted a lava lamp Pandora style. No AP discount on the Banshee, but discount on the rest of the merchandise.

We really liked the river ride. Really beautiful and it had great attention to detail. It is a slow moving ride, but the great thing about my family is that we enjoy everything from thrill rides to slow rides that we can just take in and enjoy. The Navi River was one of those ride.  There are times when I wish the ride was even slower because I would hear or see something and it went by faster then I could really get a good look at it. We rode it twice and I saw something different the second time around.

Nothing was lit. We were talking to some of the cast members and they said they did not want to show to much and were saving the characters and the lighting for the after the land officially opened.

I can't comment on the food or the drinks. We ate at rainforest before we entered the park. We did see some delicious food coming out of the restaurant however.

Overall we loved the area.  It is a little small and I can see it getting really congested once the land opens, but it will be very much worth getting in if you can. We live in the area only 20 minutes away but will be doing a 3 night stay at the Boardwalk on Memorial Day to experience Pandora at night for resort guest. I really can't wait to see the land all lit up and see what other things that Disney has in store for the land.


----------



## Accident

HopperFan said:


> Someone brought this up earlier in a post who did the CM previews and I did ask if it was indeed a strobe because if it is Disney HAS to make that information known upfront as it can trigger seizures.  Even when I use to use them for .... parties (long story) ....  I made sure to post a sign outside that strobe lights were in use.  No one in my family has an issue but I find it disturbing if they are not warning guests, especially since it sounds like it is close and purposeful.



I didn't specifically go to look.   the cms at the entrance had pages of images of the ride and seat to look at before you got into line which I didn't look at..   I just know it was a surprise that I didn't hear anyone mention before it was happening to me.


----------



## wilkeliza

HopperFan said:


> Someone brought this up earlier in a post who did the CM previews and I did ask if it was indeed a strobe because if it is Disney HAS to make that information known upfront as it can trigger seizures.  Even when I use to use them for .... parties (long story) ....  I made sure to post a sign outside that strobe lights were in use.  No one in my family has an issue but I find it disturbing if they are not warning guests, especially since it sounds like it is close and purposeful.



I wonder if they don't say it as they aren't true strobes. The 1st one is basically fast blinking leds for a second and the final one is in the video itself and not lights. Similar to "hyper speed" in Star Wars movies.


----------



## Accident

wilkeliza said:


> I wonder if they don't say it as they aren't true strobes. The 1st one is basically fast blinking leds for a second and the final one is in the video itself and not lights. Similar to "hyper speed" in Star Wars movies.



I worked for the company that ran the ads back in the 90s that caused seizures..    not being an actual strobe, doesn't mean it wont have a negative effect on someone sensitive to it.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

So accident "meh" overall?


----------



## cordage

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Still no fastpass or email for my dvc preview. Could this be because my fastpass for my AP preview on the same day is showing. Anybody doing both in the same day?



Not sure if anyone replied to you... I'm doing DVC and AP previews tomorrow.  Both preview FPs are showing in MDE. I recieved a separate email for each preview.


----------



## HopperFan

wilkeliza said:


> I wonder if they don't say it as they aren't true strobes. The 1st one is basically fast blinking leds for a second and the final one is in the video itself and not lights. Similar to "hyper speed" in Star Wars movies.



Yes that went back to my question to first one to post, do you think they are strobes? I don't think one flash is an issue but multiple that close to you could be. Time will tell but having been with someone who had a seizure triggered at a theme park attraction it concerns me.


----------



## yulilin3

FrancoFun said:


> Woah boy. Just when I thought I'd be able to give the ride a try, as @yulilin3 had been so helpful in reassuring me. Looking at that amount of movement, I am pretty sure I would not be able to handle the "drops."


I watched the video and I am surprised at how much movement there actually is. TBH I've done FoP twice now and I don't feel that much movement, I am sure it's because the video is synched perfectly with the movement. Watching the video I got a little queasy but living it, it feels nothing like all that movement.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

cordage said:


> Not sure if anyone replied to you... I'm doing DVC and AP previews tomorrow.  Both preview FPs are showing in MDE. I recieved a separate email for each preview.


Thanks. No one had answered yet. Guess i better call. I have my confirmation email when i registered but nothing since


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

wilkeliza said:


> How did you book. Is it on DVC or AP. I might call because it sounds like you only got a reservation for yourself and not everyone.



DVC--will call later and update back here. Thanks so much!


----------



## FastPasser.

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Thanks. No one had answered yet. Guess i better call. I have my confirmation email when i registered but nothing since





ABE4DISNEY said:


> DVC--will call later and update back here. Thanks so much!


If you have a confirmation with a preview date and time but no FP yet, I wouldn't be too concerned. There are Guest Relations CMs at the Que. They are there specifically to deal with complications like yours. Whenever I've sent anyone with a similar issue, they always got in.


----------



## Minniedap

My granddaughter is 6' and really looking forward to this ride.  Have any of you 6' women had any experience on this ride.  Her 6'7 father said he will perfectly fine if he doesn't fit.  We will be there the end of July so I hope Disney will work out some of the size issues.


----------



## randumb0

Minniedap said:


> My granddaughter is 6' and really looking forward to this ride.  Have any of you 6' women had any experience on this ride.  Her 6'7 father said he will perfectly fine if he doesn't fit.  We will be there the end of July so I hope Disney will work out some of the size issues.



your granddaughter will be fine


----------



## ashleyrm

johnnyblz20 said:


> Yes, we did the 6-8 time frame and we started going in at 4:55.  Very quick and easy process to get in.  Definitely recommend going straight to FOP if your FP says you can.  Don't wait.  We were first 100 people in probably and waited maybe 5-10min to get on the ride, but after doing the ride, eating, and going through standby line to look at everything we saw the line and it was very backed up and probably at least an hour wait.  The ride FOP is easily best ride Disney has ever done and probably best one I've done out of every amusement park!  Na'vi river ride was good but nothing special



This makes me feel much better about my 6-8 time slot for next weekend!


----------



## ashleyrm

FastPasser. said:


> Don't get me started on the one hour before your session NRJ FP issue. And we'll have to deal with it and explain it for the rest of the previews because everyone attending has one.
> 
> _Me, do you have a 6 to 8 preview?
> Guest, yes, but I have a FP for 5pm on NRJ, so I'm here early for that.
> Me, actually that's not a FP for NRJ, it's just there so that they can scan your MB in order to enter Pandora. You'll be given a FP for FoP when you enter and NRJ is usually a walk on.
> Guest, what, I don't understand.
> Me, you're not alone, at least half of the people in line don't either._
> 
> Multiply that scenario about 100 times per CM working the line before each session.



I am feeling for you. I really am. No fun at all.


----------



## maryj11

yulilin3 said:


> I watched the video and I am surprised at how much movement there actually is. TBH I've done FoP twice now and I don't feel that much movement, I am sure it's because the video is synched perfectly with the movement. Watching the video I got a little queasy but living it, it feels nothing like all that movement.


I watched the video and it looks awesome ! Cant wait to ride it.


----------



## gemologygal

FrancoFun said:


> Woah boy. Just when I thought I'd be able to give the ride a try, as @yulilin3 had been so helpful in reassuring me. Looking at that amount of movement, I am pretty sure I would not be able to handle the "drops."



I just watched it too and I'm kind of apprehensive about it.  We are already traveling with one person in our group who has vertigo and she was planning on sitting it out so I think I may join her to keep her company and not ride it.


----------



## aviva5675

The timing thing makes me feel pretty good too- We go Weds 12-2, plan to get to AK about 1030 and will go right into line. Sounds like they let people in around the 'hour early' time, so 1100 ish, it'll all work out.  Have a 230 Tiffins ADR, so maybe we will be done before that and just go early.


----------



## philliplc

I just got slightly nauseous from watching the video twice on a 27" monitor. Not a good sign lol


----------



## jade1

Accident said:


> So the land itself...
> 
> It's nice..    It's not the spectacular that everyone is saying.   The outdoor areas is much smaller than I expected and makes hollywood studios look huge.



Dang disappointing. Appreciate the honesty and feedback though. I assume you mean at night as well.


----------



## levon15

I'll be in Florida a few times over the next few months. I don't have a park ticket purchased so seeing fastpass availability is challenging. Is it going to be possible for me to obtain a fastpass with only 30 days being my window? Looking at early June/early July. Would be there afternoon till close.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Dang disappointing. Appreciate the honesty and feedback though. I assume you mean at night as well.


The previews haven't shown the bioluminescence.


----------



## rteetz

Some photos from inside Pandora

http://micechat.com/160920-visiting-pandora-land-avatar-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

Sunset photos from inside Pandora

PHOTOS - Sunset over Pandora - The World of Avatar


----------



## mmmears

philliplc said:


> I just got slightly nauseous from watching the video twice on a 27" monitor. Not a good sign lol



Same here.  I wasn't really hopeful before this, but now I know that I'm out.  It's ok, I'm looking forward to the river ride.  Glad I made the FPs for that one.  :  I'm just thankful that the video was posted, since it helped a few of us decide.


----------



## wilkeliza

Accident said:


> It's nice..    It's not the spectacular that everyone is saying.   The outdoor areas is much smaller than I expected and makes hollywood studios look huge.
> 
> There is some stuff you can tell is going to be for performances.   For example a large drum in the drum area.   my really high up camera happened to be able to peak in and it looks like an animatronic will be popping up to play drums with you...  the animatronic itself was not there, but you can tell it wasn't meant for a person to stand in.   So I guess we will be getting some navi aroudn the outside areas



These 2 confuse me. Did you not understand it is an expansion and not a full park? It is about the same size as New Fantasyland. so of course it is smaller then Hollywood Studios. 

The drums they have said will have performers. They will not be Na'vi though they will be "professional plant drummers" as the LA Times crew put it. We played around on them. 

I'm not saying you have to like the area or think it is great just saying making sure your expectations of size are correct. It was never suppose to be bigger then Hollywood Studios.


----------



## jade1

wilkeliza said:


> These 2 confuse me. Did you not understand it is an expansion and not a full park? It is about the same size as New Fantasyland. so of course it is smaller then Hollywood Studios.
> 
> The drums they have said will have performers. They will not be Na'vi though they will be "professional plant drummers" as the LA Times crew put it. We played around on them.
> 
> I'm not saying you have to like the area or think it is great just saying making sure your expectations of size are correct. It was never suppose to be bigger then Hollywood Studios.



Thanks, yea the DHS size made me wonder as well.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mmmears said:


> Same here.  I wasn't really hopeful before this, but now I know that I'm out.  It's ok, I'm looking forward to the river ride.  Glad I made the FPs for that one.  :  I'm just thankful that the video was posted, since it helped a few of us decide.



Hi @mmmears.   FWIW, I have to close my eyes on things like Star Tours, going backwards on EE, and other types of rides like that, otherwise I feel a bit 'blue' the rest of the day.  I was fine on FOP.  It sort of starts to get there for me, but not quite enough.  I was able to shake it off and move on.  Loved the ride!  ETA:  I do agree that video gives a much different feeling than being on the ride.


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> I watched the video and I am surprised at how much movement there actually is. TBH I've done FoP twice now and I don't feel that much movement, I am sure it's because the video is synched perfectly with the movement. Watching the video I got a little queasy but living it, it feels nothing like all that movement.




This is a good point.  When you are actually on the ride and see the effects your brain will process it differently than what the video in the backpack showed.

For anyone else who has been on the ride and watched the Youtube videos I am curious  your thoughts as well.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> The previews haven't shown the bioluminescence.



OK thanks-not that the size changes, but I think night bio is where we will enjoy it most. Sometimes lit up areas at night can seem larger IMO-will see.


----------



## wilkeliza

jade1 said:


> Thanks, yea the DHS size made me wonder as well.



It is an 10 acre expansion and New Fantsyland was 11 so to give a good perspective would be to compare those two. Yes Pandora is an acre smaller but it didn't feel much smaller. A lot of the land is "hidden" trails so while it is pretty easy to go from the entrance to Na'vi River Journey, to Flight of Passage, and to the shop and Canteen then back out again you would miss a lot of the little details doing just that. I realized on our way out that we missed the weird water creatures that get you wet so I was like OMG we must go find them! They weren't hard to find it was just that they were on a path we hadn't walked. There were more paths we didn't go down but I'm excited to go back there at night for those parts.


----------



## mmmears

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hi @mmmears.   FWIW, I have to close my eyes on things like Star Tours, going backwards on EE, and other types of rides like that, otherwise I feel a bit 'blue' the rest of the day.  I was fine on FOP.  It sort of starts to get there for me, but not quite enough.  I was able to shake it off and move on.  Loved the ride!  ETA:  I do agree that video gives a much different feeling than being on the ride.



Hi GADisneyDad14!   I can't even ride Star Tours or EE.  7DDM made me feel really, really awful for a few hours.  Even Soarin' gets to me sometimes, but there I can just squint or close my eyes.  My DD will try to ride if, DH was waffling and after the video is thinking he will pass, and I was the one who always thought it probably wasn't for me.  I'm so glad you enjoyed it and didn't feel sick - that can really ruin a trip!


----------



## wilkeliza

Spridell said:


> This is a good point.  When you are actually on the ride and see the effects your brain will process it differently than what the video in the backpack showed.
> 
> For anyone else who has been on the ride and watched the Youtube videos I am curios you thoughts as well.



Just to clarify I agree with that. I had no clue it moved that much when I was actually on the ride. It is so smooth that seeing the video actually took my by surprise.


----------



## yulilin3

wilkeliza said:


> Just to clarify I agree with that. I had no clue it moved that much when I was actually on the ride. It is so smooth that seeing the video actually took my by surprise.


that's exactly what I thought.


----------



## jade1

wilkeliza said:


> It is an 10 acre expansion and New Fantsyland was 11 so to give a good perspective would be to compare those two. Yes Pandora is an acre smaller but it didn't feel much smaller. A lot of the land is "hidden" trails so while it is pretty easy to go from the entrance to Na'vi River Journey, to Flight of Passage, and to the shop and Canteen then back out again you would miss a lot of the little details doing just that. I realized on our way out that we missed the* weird water creatures *that get you wet so I was like OMG we must go find them! They weren't hard to find it was just that they were on a path we hadn't walked. There were more paths we didn't go down but I'm excited to go back there at night for those parts.



That's another thing I have not seen-a lit up water feature, pool/pond type from the movie they swam in. That would be cool to see but obviously space consuming. 

If they lit up D Springs at night it would look very similar. Not that they should just sayin.


----------



## Accident

wilkeliza said:


> These 2 confuse me. Did you not understand it is an expansion and not a full park? It is about the same size as New Fantasyland. so of course it is smaller then Hollywood Studios
> 
> The drums they have said will have performers. They will not be Na'vi though they will be "professional plant drummers" as the LA Times crew put it. We played around on them.
> 
> I'm not saying you have to like the area or think it is great just saying making sure your expectations of size are correct. It was never suppose to be bigger then Hollywood Studios.



I guess I didn't describe that well and i'm not really sure how to improve on the description.    Let's just say I think some areas are always going to be very cramped, if 2 side by side stroller can even pass each other.    This might be the professional side of me coming out and years of "that's not going to work with the crowds".

The area is nice, I don't dislike it.    It's well done, it's very artistic, everyone that worked on it did a great job, there isn't something else as encompassing elsewhere at WDW.     I really like the use of layers and water falls.   I am not sure I like that you have to get in line for a ride to really zig zag around them and take them in but there are some areas you don't.    It's a good example of what imagineering can achieve if some suits get out of the way.   I"m happy to see it, but it's equally as well done for anything Joe Rohde has worked on, he just had a bigger area to do 1 vision so you don't get the compromise of the rest of the park when you need to see a dinosaur across the small pond, etc etc.   

It does feel the public areas are too small or maybe a better wording is too many places where it's narrow walkways and not a spot you can just stop and not be in peoples way.


----------



## Accident

jade1 said:


> Dang disappointing. Appreciate the honesty and feedback though. I assume you mean at night as well.



I have not seen it in the dark.

I wasn't disappointed with it, I'm just not as blown away by it as everyone else seems to be..   It's well done, very beautiful, very detailed.   The rest of AK is the same except dinoland but the all encompassing of the area does help the full "your there" feeling where there had to be compromises elsewhere.


----------



## FastPasser.

jade1 said:


> Dang disappointing. Appreciate the honesty and feedback though.


Of the thousands of people I have seen exiting Pandora and of the hundreds I have spoken to face to face, only one told me they were disappointed. He used different wording which I will not post here.


----------



## jade1

Accident said:


> I have not seen it in the dark.
> 
> I wasn't disappointed with it, I'm just not as blown away by it as everyone else seems to be..   It's well done, very beautiful, very detailed.   The rest of AK is the same except dinoland but the all encompassing of the area does help the full "your there" feeling where there had to be compromises elsewhere.



OK cool. I might have a similar reaction in the day. Hoping at night is where its at, my guess is it is.

I have never been drawn to a day time pic of Pandora (maybe the Banshees on the cliff and f mts)-always am at night though.


----------



## Accident

jade1 said:


> OK cool. I might have a similar reaction in the day. Hoping at night is where its at, my guess is it is.
> 
> I have never been drawn to a day time pic of Pandora-always am at night though.



I should also state, my absolute favorite thing is music followed by fireworks and I just came off a week of watching a lot of fireworks and on a high from that.   It could also be influencing a "this is not amazing fireworks" opinion.


----------



## jade1

Accident said:


> I should also state, my absolute favorite thing is music followed by fireworks and I just came off a week of watching a lot of fireworks and on a high from that.   It could also be influencing a "this is not amazing fireworks" opinion.



Kinda kills ROL doesn't it.


----------



## danikoski

DWillowBay said:


> So, I'm hearing about the leg restraints for FoP being concerning for larger people.   My son is autistic and rather than put him through humiliation / resulting behavior of having to vacate the ride, I'd rather know beforehand if he can ride or not.   Is there any guidance someone can give me about this?



There are those that mentioned feeling claustrophobic. If your son doesn't like feeling squeezed in, it may not be the ride for him. There are pictures on the first page of the ride restraints. From what others have said, they hold you in pretty tight and press against your calf area and back which pushes you forward into the ride vehicle. They are supposed to have a test seat out front at some point, hopefully by opening.


----------



## jade1

Accident said:


> I should also state, my absolute favorite thing is music followed by fireworks and I just came off a week of watching a lot of fireworks and on a high from that.   It could also be influencing a "this is not amazing fireworks" opinion.



I saw your HEA after reports, thanks so much. It looks like better pyro IMO.

Refused to watch anything except from the POLY with no sound so far though. Can't wait.


----------



## Accident

jade1 said:


> Kinda kills ROL doesn't it.



I think ROL is fitting.    AK is a relaxing park with nice rides around the animals and shows..    It's not the normal disney nighttime show where you expect that big finale to make you want to come back.    It's fitting for the land but not what we want it to be..

I honestly don't really like most of the night shows so it fit right in to me..   Most of them are once and done but I go back in when my daughter wants to see them.     We're kind of getting off topic here though so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## jade1

Accident said:


> I think ROL is fitting.    AK is a relaxing park with nice rides around the animals and shows..    It's not the normal disney nighttime show where you expect that big finale to make you want to come back.    It's fitting for the land but not what we want it to be..
> 
> I honestly don't really like most of the night shows so it fit right in to me..   Most of them are once and done but I go back in when my daughter wants to see them.     We're kind of getting off topic here though so I'll leave it at that.



I also suspect/hope the floating mountains get some projected light on them-not TOL shows just maybe some color changes etc. Might tie into the TOL and ROL as well.


----------



## Farps

FastPasser. said:


> If you have a confirmation with a preview date and time but no FP yet, I wouldn't be too concerned. There are Guest Relations CMs at the Que. They are there specifically to deal with complications like yours. Whenever I've sent anyone with a similar issue, they always got in.



This is good news to hear coming from you, I called yesterday and the cast member on the phone basically told me the same thing.
But they are not necessarily the ones out  on the front line like you


----------



## wilkeliza

jade1 said:


> I also suspect/hope the floating mountains get some projected light on them-not TOL shows just maybe some color changes etc. Might tie into the TOL and ROL as well.



I have heard that there is some projection mapping used at night. Supposably it is very subtle but nice.


----------



## Accident

Farps said:


> This is good news to hear coming from you, I called yesterday and the cast member on the phone basically told me the same thing.
> But they are not necessarily the ones out  on the front line like you



I had the same issue, it was quick to get them resolved and in.   They are prepared for this and have the proper people right there to immediately handle it.


----------



## PrincessP

My son broke his collar bone last week.  Doctor says no "big rides" until 4 weeks at least.  He will be just past 4 weeks on our AK day.  Anyone have an opinion on how "okay" FoP will be for him to do?  Is it jarring?  does it cause you to kind of slide around or move your body a lot like a coaster?  Is there any sort of strap or harness that goes over his shoulders or restrains his shoulder area?  That type of restraint would be a "no go" I think.

Thank you.


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessP said:


> My son broke his collar bone last week.  Doctor says no "big rides" until 4 weeks at least.  He will be just past 4 weeks on our AK day.  Anyone have an opinion on how "okay" FoP will be for him to do?  Is it jarring?  does it cause you to kind of slide around or move your body a lot like a coaster?  Is there any sort of strap or harness that goes over his shoulders or restrains his shoulder area?  That type of restraint would be a "no go" I think.
> 
> Thank you.


only restrains are behind legs and back. All the movement is very fluid, no sharpness or sudden stops


----------



## jade1

wilkeliza said:


> I have heard that there is some projection mapping used at night. Supposably it is very subtle but nice.



Such good news thanks. Nice tie into the park as it will likely be visible from ROL? Maybe not high enough.


----------



## Cinemaxwell

Spridell said:


> This is a good point.  When you are actually on the ride and see the effects your brain will process it differently than what the video in the backpack showed.
> 
> For anyone else who has been on the ride and watched the Youtube videos I am curious  your thoughts as well.



Having watched that video and been on the ride, I was *very* surprised to see the extent of the movement in the video. Which is to say that I found the ride so fluid and light and not at all jarring or over-intense. The timing must be perfect between the movement and the screen so as to create the illusion of such fluidity. Fascinating.


----------



## FireflyTrance

Anyone else having an issue where their Pandora preview fastpass is not showing up in MDE? I got my confirmation email and have called twice already and it still isn't there. They said I can just show the confirmation email and my DVC card and get in, but I am still worried they somehow won't let us in.


----------



## Accident

FireflyTrance said:


> Anyone else having an issue where their Pandora preview fastpass is not showing up in MDE? I got my confirmation email and have called twice already and it still isn't there. They said I can just show the confirmation email and my DVC card and get in, but I am still worried they somehow won't let us in.



Same with me, was fast to get in. Just have that print out with you and get in line.   Guest relations is a few feet next to the magicband scanners and it took me about 2 minutes to get it resolved and right in wasting no extra time.


----------



## CAS239

jade1 said:


> Such good news thanks. Nice tie into the park as it will likely be visible from ROL? Maybe not high enough.



I don't think you can see any of Pandora from RoL. You can barely see any of the tree of life from RoL


----------



## DG25

Thank goodness for DVC, we went this morning. Early entrance day so arrived at 8 am, went right to line, at 8:15 they checked magic bands and moved line up. At 8:30 they checked magic bands again and move down line up. By 8:35 or so they let us in and handed us a fast pass. Very little crowds. We had plenty of time to do everything, lots of pictures, lots of checking things out.

FoP, we had an 8:30 to 8:45 time, funny we had a 9 to 11 time a lot. We went to fo lane, stopped. They explained the dog could not go, we knew that. They originally told us that it could not even go in line. I said n way, I am blind and will do a rider swap but I need either my dog or my daughter to walk me up and if she walks me up the dog has to come because there are only two of us. A second cast memeber said no problem and we went up. My daughter 26 went first as I waited with Lainie. She hated the ride and said never again. She is 4ft 9 in and weighs about 135. I went second as she waited with Lainie. 

It took quiet a while, I was first in line but it took maybe 15 minutes for the doors to open to load. Then we waited inside for about another 12 minutes for the movie part to start, and then in the next room for about 3 minutes. Then onto the ride. I am big 210, 5'5" not huge and I had no problem, but one man was asked to leave because he did not fit, I am blind but will take a guess at weight, he was probably over 400 pounds. The safety straps did not fit. Both women next to me weighed a lot more than me and they both fit, so I am going to guess that about 400 is the limit for the restraints, but it could be 500.

I loved the ride, we had no more technical difficulties. When told it was like Star Wars which I will not go on, it was nothing like Star Wars to me, it was awesome. 

We went thru the queue line and took pictures. We went on the river ride twice just walked on. We held the banchee toys and bought some things. It was 11:02 when we headed out. No one asked us to leave, we just noticed fewer and fewer people, although it was almost empty right from the start, I think everyone got a do to FoP. 

When we were leaving we saw the line of AP holders, which I have but used DVC instead, that line was crazy long, very very much so. If I was to guess, they left 5x's more AP people in at a time than DVC and I would say that is a concervitive estimate. Just a guess we had maybe 500 DVC people from 9 to 11, there must have been 3000 AP holders lined up. I was thankful that I missed AP and went DVC. 

Side note for anyone, they have a kennel on order, they said they have six kennels on order. I said why so many I have only seen one other dog in 10 days. They said for parents who want to cage kids, I laughed and said you will need to order 100 more, and 500 if you asked kids if they want there parents caged.

Also, as we sat at exit waiting for rider swap, we heard a lot, even at the preview a small preview, they had to many w/c to fit into the space they had for them. I can see it being a real big problem as it takes on the 8 or 9 hour lines they plan.


----------



## disney1474

So much info I can't get to all of it fast enough!!
For FOP does it spin you around or go upside down?  not the "banshee " that you sit on but when your flying??  I can't do TOT but can do Soarin and Star tours without a problem.  Do you think I'll be ok?


----------



## FireflyTrance

Accident said:


> Same with me, was fast to get in. Just have that print out with you and get in line.   Guest relations is a few feet next to the magicband scanners and it took me about 2 minutes to get it resolved and right in wasting no extra time.



Thank you so much for your response! This put my mind at ease


----------



## rteetz

disney1474 said:


> So much info I can't get to all of it fast enough!!
> For FOP does it spin you around or go upside down?  not the "banshee " that you sit on but when your flying??  I can't do TOT but can do Soarin and Star tours without a problem.  Do you think I'll be ok?


No upside down. This isn't a rollercoaster.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Minniedap said:


> My granddaughter is 6' and really looking forward to this ride.  Have any of you 6' women had any experience on this ride.  Her 6'7 father said he will perfectly fine if he doesn't fit.  We will be there the end of July so I hope Disney will work out some of the size issues.



Geese what are you feeding them!?  6'7!?


----------



## HydroGuy

Accident said:


> I think ROL is fitting.    AK is a relaxing park with nice rides around the animals and shows..    It's not the normal disney nighttime show where you expect that big finale to make you want to come back.    It's fitting for the land _but not what we want it to be.._


My sentiment regarding ROL was the same as yours - until the end of your paragraph. For me I am not sure I wanted it to be anything other than entertaining and appropriate. Which I thought it was.

But this is a Pandora thread and there are other places to discuss ROL.


----------



## NJDIZGIRL

We have the Wed May 17 12-2 AP timeslot.  I have read everything here and still not sure when we need to get in line.  We are flying in from NJ for a one day trip for my birthday, so want to have it all planned out.  Scheduled an 8:45 breakfast at Boma, and wondering if we should go earlier.  I don't want to rush breakfast...   Would love to hear from anyone who attends Monday or Tuesday as I am hoping weekdays may be less busy.  Also, thankful for any insight from CM's (Fastpasser)!!


----------



## wilkeliza

disney1474 said:


> So much info I can't get to all of it fast enough!!
> For FOP does it spin you around or go upside down?  not the "banshee " that you sit on but when your flying??  I can't do TOT but can do Soarin and Star tours without a problem.  Do you think I'll be ok?



You don't actually go upside down but a few times you are simulated to do as such as the banshee in the video spirals a couple of times.


----------



## JoyBelle724

Spridell said:


> This is a good point.  When you are actually on the ride and see the effects your brain will process it differently than what the video in the backpack showed.
> 
> For anyone else who has been on the ride and watched the Youtube videos I am curious  your thoughts as well.



I rode on Saturday.  Personally I did feel the movement.  It was interesting to see how they are doing it.  I do struggle with motion sickness, but I was fine after FOP.  I think the cool wind they are blowing in your face the whole time really helps.

I am a ride chicken, especially about drops, but I really loved FOP and I can't wait to ride it again.  It was intense for me, but not too intense to still be fun.  I hope that helps!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

ABE4DISNEY said:


> DVC--will call later and update back here. Thanks so much!





FastPasser. said:


> If you have a confirmation with a preview date and time but no FP yet, I wouldn't be too concerned. There are Guest Relations CMs at the Que. They are there specifically to deal with complications like yours. Whenever I've sent anyone with a similar issue, they always got in.



I just finished my call with MS.  According to my CM, they have entered some of the FP's just under "1 guest."  If that is the case, you are show your confirmation email with the correct number of guests to the CM's at the "Check-In Queue".   Therefore, make sure you have a copy or access to the email confirming your party's number.  HTH.


----------



## Accident

disney1474 said:


> So much info I can't get to all of it fast enough!!
> For FOP does it spin you around or go upside down?  not the "banshee " that you sit on but when your flying??  I can't do TOT but can do Soarin and Star tours without a problem.  Do you think I'll be ok?



It's similar amount of movement as star tours with the smoothness of soarin.    the difference is your sitting like on a bicycle so when you tilt a little forward, it feels more than it really is.   It's a winged creature so there is the movement that you would expect from riding on something flapping wings.      The video is excellent at helping with the portrayal of moving in a way your not actually moving.    

once you get over the size of the screen and enjoy the ride, it's really nice..


----------



## SG131

wilkeliza said:


> There was a throw up right before our group. Got to see the 3 custodial CMs go to action and assumed throw up since they were waiting for the ride to stop.


I haven't been on the ride so I was wondering, do you think people getting sick might have been caused by looking around instead of looking at the screen like with mission space? Surprised to hear about people getting sick after so many on here are saying they did fine even though they have had problems on other rides. I'm trying to decide whether or not my mother would do ok on the ride.


----------



## DWillowBay

danikoski said:


> There are those that mentioned feeling claustrophobic. If your son doesn't like feeling squeezed in, it may not be the ride for him. There are pictures on the first page of the ride restraints. From what others have said, they hold you in pretty tight and press against your calf area and back which pushes you forward into the ride vehicle. They are supposed to have a test seat out front at some point, hopefully by opening.



Thank you so much!   Squeezed is fine for him, but I'm wondering about his calves.   Oh well...we might have to take our chances and have a good Plan B ride ready to offer him if it doesn't work out.   Thanks again!


----------



## wilkeliza

SG131 said:


> I haven't been on the ride so I was wondering, do you think people getting sick might have been caused by looking around instead of looking at the screen like with mission space? Surprised to hear about people getting sick after so many on here are saying they did fine even though they have had problems on other rides. I'm trying to decide whether or not my mother would do ok on the ride.



I looked around and had no problem. Can't speak to others though. I have mild motion sensitivity (get sick if I play on the phone in the car but not if I read a book) and was looking all around and didn't feel sick at all.


----------



## Accident

SG131 said:


> I haven't been on the ride so I was wondering, do you think people getting sick might have been caused by looking around instead of looking at the screen like with mission space? Surprised to hear about people getting sick after so many on here are saying they did fine even though they have had problems on other rides. I'm trying to decide whether or not my mother would do ok on the ride.



Having ridden it, I would say it's probably motion sickness.   There was a spot where my stomach started to turn and the banshee was a little more aggressive with flapping wings and that motion of going up and down while still moving forward at different angles.    Looking away for a moment actually helped.    I get a similar feeling on EE right when the backwards sequence ends.   I actually have to time EE to be nowhere near food or a snack to avoid it.


----------



## aviva5675

I also Wed 12-2, plan to get in line at 1030. Seems like they are letting people at or before the 'earlier' hour time.


----------



## Accident

CampbellzSoup said:


> So accident "meh" overall?



no, it was better than that overall.    It's a nice place to be, the moving water makes it not as hot as the rest of AK.   I enjoyed the rides.    It's probably going to end up my go to quick service in AK.    i'm looking forward to seeing it at night.    It's very scenic and everyone did a great job on making it.     It will add to my time at AK just roaming around and taking the place in.    It's not too far and the rest of AK fits into it overall.

I'm not going to rush to head back with the exception I want to use a different camera on the river ride. (and I have another preview slot to do just that so no line )


----------



## Spridell

Any updates from anyone that is at today's previews?

I am curious if the weekday has tamed things a bit.  

Just looking at the MDE app wait times at the parks seem to be very manageable today.


----------



## notnothin

WDWMagic is reporting that mobile ordering for Satu'li Canteen is now live.


----------



## FastPasser.

NJDIZGIRL said:


> We have the Wed May 17 12-2 AP timeslot.  I have read everything here and still not sure when we need to get in line.


I'll have to cop out and give you my standard response to this question, which BTW is a non-answer.
_"Because the time they've been allowing guests to enter Pandora has been fluctuating from session to session as it's dependent on several varying factors, I'm not able to advise you on when to line up or if you should line up early. What I can tell you is that opening time has gone from about 60 minutes before the scheduled session start time, to very close to opening time." _

If FoP is running as it did yesterday, you could have arrived up to 15 minutes before closing time and still get a FP. If FoP is not behaving and even if you were let in an hour before your time slot, I have seen it where no one got a FoP during the entire session. But too many people are arriving super early, hours too early.

I have an off day today, hey, I deserved a break, so I don't know how it went, but I'll be back tomorrow and will report on how it went today and tomorrow. I'll also be there on your day, but you lucked out, I won't be there until 2:30. If you're still there then and spot a CM who looks clueless, that's me, stop and say hi.


----------



## CAS239

@FastPasser. I'll be there Friday the 19th for the 6-8pm slot. Feel free to keep 2 FP's in your pocket for me 


Really wish everyone would line up 60-90 min early max.​


----------



## JayLeeJay

My fiancé and I were fortunate enough to visit Pandora as part of the Disney Parks Blog meet up this morning. We arrived at Animal Kingdom around 6am and were about 30th in line. I would guess there were between 100-200 people in total. At check-in we were given a voucher for a breakfast entree and drink to be used between 7:45-8:30am. I don't know if there were other breakfast times or if everyone was suppose to eat at that time. They were also having two info/question & answer sessions during the 2 hours. We were let in around 7am but were told rides wouldn't be running until 7:30am. We stopped for a photo and then started looking around. We saw people entering Satu'li so we went in and they let us use our vouchers early. We had the pork hash and breakfast pods. Pork was good and filling. Pods were fun but could have been more flavorful. The french toast looked amazing but we aren't big on french toast so we had to take others word that is was as delicious as it looked. We ate outside, pretty much alone, and saw very few people walking around. We picked the table closest to the area between the restaurant and gift shop and the view from the outside seating was amazing. 

Around 7:30 we headed for Flight of Passage and were able to walk right on. There wasn't even anyone in the queue with us. We spent a bit of time running back and forth in the queue to get pictures of each other with no one around. We had to wait a bit to be let on once we got to the loading area. I thought the pre-shows were pretty fun and I typically hate pre-shows. The ride was exciting and we were so happy we got to go on it. After the ride we saw a bit of the info session and then decided to ride FoP a 2nd time. Again, there was no one around us and we didn't see people until we got to the boarding area. On the 2nd ride there were only 8 people in our room and we saw a different pre-show than the first time. I don't typically have problems with motion sickness except with motion simulators. I can ride Star Tours once in a day but then start to not enjoy it anymore. It was the same with FoP. No problems with the first ride but half way through the 2nd I would have been okay to get off. We loved the effects on FoP and the whole ride is just so unique and interesting.

We got off FoP the 2nd time around 8:30am and noticed DVC people were being let in. We took some more photos on our way to the river ride and were able to walk right on. The first time through we shared a boat with another group, but on our 2nd trip we had our own boat and couldn't see anyone if front of or behind us. That was pretty neat! I thought the visuals were amazing but the actual ride was a bit repetitive until the end. Loved the end. 

We also got to bond with some banshees. They are so cute but I wish there was a way for them to interact without me having to control it. They didn't have a problem with us playing with them and we didn't feel any pressure to adopt them after bonding with them.

We headed out a little after 9 and saw a bunch of people entering. They had a nice little goodie bag for us, too. Overall, we had an amazing time and loved being able to see Pandora with so few people. Given my issues with motion simulators and preference for roller coasters, I think I enjoyed exploring the land and queues more than the actual rides. The waterfalls and all the small (and big) details were amazing. It really did feel like we had left animal kingdom and were in a different world. The food was tasty and we are looking forward to trying lunch/dinner at our AP preview. Can't wait to see Pandora at night later this summer.


----------



## Accident

Spridell said:


> Any updates from anyone that is at today's previews?
> 
> I am curious if the weekday has tamed things a bit.
> 
> Just looking at the MDE app wait times at the parks seem to be very manageable today.



why would a weekday have any impact?  it's still 4 time slots, limited people per slot, and was full just like weekends.


----------



## Farps

notnothin said:


> WDWMagic is reporting that mobile ordering for Satu'li Canteen is now live.



On my iPhone App it says not available until 5/27 when Pandora officially opens.


----------



## Spridell

CAS239 said:


> @FastPasser. I'll be there Friday the 19th for the 6-8pm slot. Feel free to keep 2 FP's in your pocket for me
> 
> 
> Really wish everyone would line up 60-90 min early max.​




I got a 6-8pm time slot on Thursday

Hoping to take the 4:50pm Express transportation from Epcot to AK and hopefully be in line by 5-5:15pm


----------



## dina444444

Farps said:


> On my iPhone App it says not available until 5/27 when Pandora officially opens.


This is what it says for me. You had to update the app to see it.


----------



## FastPasser.

CAS239 said:


> I'll be there Friday the 19th for the 6-8pm slot. Feel free to keep 2 FP's in your pocket for me.


I'm there 4 days this week and Friday is not one of them.............yet.


CAS239 said:


> Really wish everyone would line up 60-90 min early max.


If FoP runs well throughout the week, there's no need to be there early. They'll be plenty of FPs.


----------



## Tatania

This preview you're referring to on Youtube - is it the 2.20" clip which shows only part of the ride? That's all I can find right now of an actual ride clip.


----------



## Spridell

Accident said:


> why would a weekday have any impact?  it's still 4 time slots, limited people per slot, and was full just like weekends.



I meant the entire park in general.  

I saw some pics over the weekend of the people waiting in line with the regular AK guests and it looked insane


----------



## danikoski

Accident said:


> Having ridden it, I would say it's probably motion sickness.   There was a spot where my stomach started to turn and the banshee was a little more aggressive with flapping wings and that motion of going up and down while still moving forward at different angles.    Looking away for a moment actually helped.    I get a similar feeling on EE right when the backwards sequence ends.   I actually have to time EE to be nowhere near food or a snack to avoid it.



As an aside, we did Tusker House lunch, followed by EE, then Dinosaur...let's just say our group wasn't wanting dinner that night...won't do that again


----------



## Lesley Wake

dina444444 said:


> This is what it says for me. You had to update the app to see it.
> View attachment 237394


Yes, if you update the app it appears you can fully order food using it. I was able to get all the way to checkout before canceling it (it would be hard to pick up considering I'm in LA right now)! Looks like Pizzafari will also allow mobile ordering soon.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Accident did you try the margarita?

Or has anyone tried that blue moose thing yet


----------



## Flametamr

Sorry if this was already answered but I don't have time to read all 185 pages. We have the AP preview Friday 6-8 pm. Do they empty out the land before the next group is allowed in ? If not I may cancel because I'm not driving 8 hours to be told our preview is cancelled because they are full.


----------



## JDUCKY

Flametamr said:


> Sorry if this was already answered but I don't have time to read all 185 pages. We have the AP preview Friday 6-8 pm. Do they empty out the land before the next group is allowed in ? If not I may cancel because I'm not driving 8 hours to be told our preview is cancelled because they are full.



No, but it won't be a problem. Since the previews have started, there has been plenty of room in the area, Na'vi River Journey has largely been a walk-on.  It's only the vouchers to ride Flight of Passage that runs out early in each window.


----------



## Flametamr

Okay Thank you. I'm driving 500 miles to experience this early. I'm hoping to arrive well before our 6-8 window. But it will be heart breaking to not get to ride FOP this time and have to wait until our Halloween trip.


----------



## Accident

CampbellzSoup said:


> Accident did you try the margarita?
> 
> Or has anyone tried that blue moose thing yet



I did not, the line was kind of long and we were kind of ready to go when it wasn't.


----------



## wilkeliza

Flametamr said:


> Okay Thank you. I'm driving 500 miles to experience this early. I'm hoping to arrive well before our 6-8 window. But it will be heart breaking to not get to ride FOP this time and have to wait until our Halloween trip.



Just be prepared that you may not get to ride. It is not guaranteed and some days does better then others. 1st day the 6-8 group didn't get on (a few hundred did but not the majority) but the next day everyone was fine. Today I believe everyone has gotten on as well. IF FOP is why you are coming down just remember it is still previews and anything can be up or down with out warning.


----------



## wilkeliza

CampbellzSoup said:


> Accident did you try the margarita?
> 
> Or has anyone tried that blue moose thing yet



We did the non-alcoholic one. It was good. Tart but nice. We got the cool souviner mug that makes it a personal bioluminescent drink hehe.


----------



## MPD

We did the 3-5 preview today and absolutely loved it all!  Got in line about 1:30 and entered Pandora at 2:00.  I get queasy if I have to stand on the Disney busses but had no problem with FoP - it was amazing!! Be sure to walk through the standby line - it was well worth the time.  NRJ was lovely (we rode a few times) and all desserts were delicious.  We'll try "real" food on our next visit.


----------



## yulilin3

CampbellzSoup said:


> Accident did you try the margarita?
> 
> Or has anyone tried that blue moose thing yet


I tried the mo'ara Margarita and was only ok for me, I also tried the non alcoholic and that one was tastier. I'm assuming you're talking about the cheesecake, that is amazing!!


----------



## FastPasser.

wilkeliza said:


> Just be prepared that you may not get to ride. It is not guaranteed and some days does better then others. 1st day the 6-8 group didn't get on (a few hundred did but not the majority) but the next day everyone was fine. Today I believe everyone has gotten on as well. IF FOP is why you are coming down just remember it is still previews and anything can be up or down with out warning.


Excellent post, couldn't have expressed it any better or any more accurate.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I also tried the non alcoholic and that one was tastier.


Really, the non alcoholic was better? OK, whoever kidnapped Yulilin3, we'll pay the ransom.


----------



## kayteekt

I've seen some posts before regarding soft openings. However, I haven't seen the dates we'll be there discussed.

We are AP holders, but i actually had the kids down for spring break when the previews were announced, by the time i saw that evening they were all booked 

So disappointed, but DH and I will be down next week for an ann trip. Checking in the 21st, last park day the 24th. Any rumblings of soft openings during that time?


----------



## spartankid34

mrzrich said:


> View attachment 237251 View attachment 237250 View attachment 237249
> 
> I hate pictures of myself.   But to help a fellow diser feel better I am sharing this picture of me today shortly before I got on FOP.  I was worried, but I squished as far forward as I could and I sat up straight as the back restraint came up.  I find hunching forward pushes your butt out.  I fit with no problem.  It was AMAZING!


Thank you kindly for sharing your picture! This makes me feel a bit better!


----------



## FireflyTrance

Question about Satu’li Canteen. Our slot is 9am-11am but I was hoping to try the lunch food there instead of breakfast. Will we be allowed to stay until they start serving lunch? Also does anyone know what time lunch starts there? Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

FireflyTrance said:


> Question about Satu’li Canteen. Our slot is 9am-11am but I was hoping to try the lunch food there instead of breakfast. Will we be allowed to stay until they start serving lunch? Also does anyone know what time lunch starts there? Thank you!


you can stay as long as you want. Lunch probably starts at 10:30am or 11am


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Really, the non alcoholic was better? OK, whoever kidnapped Yulilin3, we'll pay the ransom.


I will never live down my love for the gingerbread drink from the dessert party last year, right? Thanks again for finding the recipe for me


----------



## rteetz

Tatania said:


> This preview you're referring to on Youtube - is it the 2.20" clip which shows only part of the ride? That's all I can find right now of an actual ride clip.


Yes.


----------



## chirurgeon

Being Pooh sized with heavy calves and thighs, I have a feeling I won't be able to ride FOP. Which makes me very sad.


----------



## CAS239

kayteekt said:


> I've seen some posts before regarding soft openings. However, I haven't seen the dates we'll be there discussed.
> 
> We are AP holders, but i actually had the kids down for spring break when the previews were announced, by the time i saw that evening they were all booked
> 
> So disappointed, but DH and I will be down next week for an ann trip. Checking in the 21st, last park day the 24th. Any rumblings of soft openings during that time?



Very unlikely. AP previews last until May 22nd. Then there's a few media days going until May 25th


----------



## FastPasser.

chirurgeon said:


> Being Pooh sized with heavy calves and thighs, I have a feeling I won't be able to ride FOP. Which makes me very sad.


That's absolutely not to be assumed. The vast majority of Pooh sized people are able to do it.


----------



## marciemi

Anyone who has done the preview - is the only entry/exit the one next to Nomad Lounge?  I thought on the maps that there's also supposed to be some kind of tunnel coming out by FOTLK?  I'm really curious to see how they do that and wondering if it's open or closed off well before that area or just a rumor.  Thanks!


----------



## CAS239

marciemi said:


> Anyone who has done the preview - is the only entry/exit the one next to Nomad Lounge?  I thought on the maps that there's also supposed to be some kind of tunnel coming out by FOTLK?  I'm really curious to see how they do that and wondering if it's open or closed off well before that area or just a rumor.  Thanks!



The second entrance is under a bridge by The Lion King show. I don't believe their using it until the grand opening



This is a pic I took of the walkway. The right of the pic is the bathrooms by TLKS. To the right of the bathroom is where the gate is closed up for now


----------



## Linkura

The FOP on-ride video on Youtube looks rougher than I expected... but I will try it at least once.  I have a lot of trouble with ST, TOT, EE, PW, and M:S Orange and won't ride them anymore.  M:S Orange was the only one that really made me feel queasy instead of just really roughed up, and I can't imagine it being more barf-inducing than that.


----------



## wilkeliza

marciemi said:


> Anyone who has done the preview - is the only entry/exit the one next to Nomad Lounge?  I thought on the maps that there's also supposed to be some kind of tunnel coming out by FOTLK?  I'm really curious to see how they do that and wondering if it's open or closed off well before that area or just a rumor.  Thanks!



During preview to manage crowds only the main entrance is being used. The one near FotLK is still boarded up.


----------



## Cynister

I definitely should not have watched that POV video. I get a bit motion sick now as I've gotten older for whatever reason. I can do Star Tours now several times in a row without issue, but that's only because I figured out to close my eyes on the shooting stars transitions, everything else I'm good with. TSM did it once for me in 1 of the quick spin turns, but it was fleeting. I've done Tower of Terror once & didn't feel sick, I just hated the drops so I won't do it again. Soarin' I'm fine with. After reading everyone's reviews I had come to the decision that I should be fine. Now that video shows pretty fast dropping & I'm not so sure. Added to the stories of people getting sick is really making me worried.


----------



## Linkura

Cynister said:


> I definitely should not have watched that POV video. I get a bit motion sick now as I've gotten older for whatever reason. I can do Star Tours now several times in a row without issue, but that's only because I figured out to close my eyes on the shooting stars transitions, everything else I'm good with. TSM did it once for me in 1 of the quick spin turns, but it was fleeting. I've done Tower of Terror once & didn't feel sick, I just hated the drops so I won't do it again. Soarin' I'm fine with. After reading everyone's reviews I had come to the decision that I should be fine. Now that video shows pretty fast dropping & I'm not so sure. Added to the stories of people getting sick is really making me worried.


Same here.  Never used to have problems as a kid/teen/young adult.  Then on my first trip to WDW in 8 years last year, got motion sickness on a few rides.  Never puked, but it didn't feel good.


----------



## wilkeliza

Cynister said:


> I definitely should not have watched that POV video. I get a bit motion sick now as I've gotten older for whatever reason. I can do Star Tours now several times in a row without issue, but that's only because I figured out to close my eyes on the shooting stars transitions, everything else I'm good with. TSM did it once for me in 1 of the quick spin turns, but it was fleeting. I've done Tower of Terror once & didn't feel sick, I just hated the drops so I won't do it again. Soarin' I'm fine with. After reading everyone's reviews I had come to the decision that I should be fine. Now that video shows pretty fast dropping & I'm not so sure. Added to the stories of people getting sick is really making me worried.



It is so hard to say. I've been on it and did not know it was moving that much. It is just so fluid.


----------



## Cynister

We won't be able to see Pandora until August. Does anyone have decent closer pictures of the different colors of the banshee pets to share? We'd love to day dream & pick out our colors now while we're waiting for our trip. There's only a few close-ups online that I can see & they seem to be of the same 3 colors. I know there's 10 different colors & would love to see them all.


----------



## HopperFan

Cynister said:


> We won't be able to see Pandora until August. Does anyone have decent closer pictures of the different colors of the banshee pets to share? We'd love to day dream & pick out our colors now while we're waiting for our trip. There's only a few close-ups online that I can see & they seem to be of the same 3 colors. I know there's 10 different colors & would love to see them all.



Some great pics at EasyWDW.  Go here and scroll down.

http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/wi...ra-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## cmarsh31

levon15 said:


> I'll be in Florida a few times over the next few months. I don't have a park ticket purchased so seeing fastpass availability is challenging. Is it going to be possible for me to obtain a fastpass with only 30 days being my window? Looking at early June/early July. Would be there afternoon till close.


 I've found 2 sets of 2 so far this week (Saturday and today) for 6/1, but only for Na'vi, no FoP that I've seen (I can't ride it though and DH won't, so I'm not totally looking).


----------



## Cynister

HopperFan said:


> Some great pics at EasyWDW.  Go here and scroll down.
> 
> http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/wi...ra-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


Thanks! I was just hoping to see a bit more close up to be able to make out the differences in variation in color on the sides, etc. It's a little hard to tell from the big group shots.


----------



## HopperFan

Cynister said:


> Thanks! I was just hoping to see a bit more close up to be able to make out the differences in variation in color on the sides, etc. It's a little hard to tell from the big group shots.



Kinda looks like they are all the same kind of colors just with variations of how they did them.


----------



## colz

Cynister said:


> Thanks! I was just hoping to see a bit more close up to be able to make out the differences in variation in color on the sides, etc. It's a little hard to tell from the big group shots.





Cynister said:


> We won't be able to see Pandora until August. Does anyone have decent closer pictures of the different colors of the banshee pets to share? We'd love to day dream & pick out our colors now while we're waiting for our trip. There's only a few close-ups online that I can see & they seem to be of the same 3 colors. I know there's 10 different colors & would love to see them all.


They are showing up on EBay....do a search, Disney avatar, you will be able to see a lot of the colors.


----------



## rteetz

Look up at the dog tags at Pongu Pongu. Each feature the face of imagineers who worked on Pandora.


----------



## Accident

chirurgeon said:


> Being Pooh sized with heavy calves and thighs, I have a feeling I won't be able to ride FOP. Which makes me very sad.





FastPasser. said:


> That's absolutely not to be assumed. The vast majority of Pooh sized people are able to do it.



That's not where this ride is having problems.   Ursula sized I can see being an issue but I don't think it's going to be wide spread problems.    what is causing the most problems is large shoe size and taller legs..   it just doesn't let your legs go into place and that dominoes to your back much to far out.  

I did get locked in fine, I wasn't squished at all in the ride.      there was some important body parts that were not happy with the situation and the seat that I dont' think anyone would call comfortable.

EDIT: I didn't mention that I almost didnt' get locked in and it was my height with compounded where my legs fell partially because of size but it wasn't my torso that was the issue or my calves, it was that there wasn't enough room for my feet to be further in.


----------



## EllenJ

got to ride FOP today as part of the AP preview. There was no line at our time slot, 3:45. We were in the upper level. After the ride was over the cast member asked if we'd like to ride again. All 8 on our side stayed on. Not sure why there were so few people there at that time but we were able to ride 4 times in a row. Such a great ride.


----------



## HopperFan

EllenJ said:


> got to ride FOP today as part of the AP preview. There was no line at our time slot, 3:45. We were in the upper level. After the ride was over the cast member asked if we'd like to ride again. All 8 on our side stayed on. Not sure why there were so few people there at that time but we were able to ride 4 times in a row. Such a great ride.



 WOW, lucky you.  I am hoping when we go DS2 can ride twice, once to see if DS1 can handle it, then if so, again with us so we are on either side of him. Fingers crossed we get lucky too.


----------



## ChrisNY2

marciemi said:


> Anyone who has done the preview - is the only entry/exit the one next to Nomad Lounge?  I thought on the maps that there's also supposed to be some kind of tunnel coming out by FOTLK?  I'm really curious to see how they do that and wondering if it's open or closed off well before that area or just a rumor.  Thanks!



According to the Alpha Centuri Expeditions cast member, Africa hasn't finished building its landing strip yet   (That entrance isn't open during previews.)


----------



## HopperFan

Showcase of Wishes just posted a POV of Flight of Passage ............. it was different from the other one, did seem longer so maybe the other was edited shorter.   Are there going to be different flights?


----------



## Cinemaxwell

HopperFan said:


> Showcase of Wishes just posted a POV of Flight of Passage ............. it was different from the other one, did seem longer so maybe the other was edited shorter.   Are there going to be different flights?



For now I believe it is just the one flight. It did seem to me like the first video that surfaced was edited.


----------



## Cinemaxwell

EllenJ said:


> got to ride FOP today as part of the AP preview. There was no line at our time slot, 3:45. We were in the upper level. After the ride was over the cast member asked if we'd like to ride again. All 8 on our side stayed on. Not sure why there were so few people there at that time but we were able to ride 4 times in a row. Such a great ride.



Oh man! How great. I would have loved to ride a second time. There's so much visual information to take in. I can't wait to ride again, which will hopefully be in October.


----------



## DG25

I wou


FastPasser. said:


> That's absolutely not to be assumed. The vast majority of Pooh sized people are able to do it.


ld try. I don't know where poor size starts but I'm large, 210, 5'5". I had no problem. The women next to me, both much larger, I will guess close to 350, or so, both had no problem. One man was asked to leave, he was at least 400 if not larger, I am going to guess 500. His back and calves did not fit in, it was sad to see him ask to leave. 

Now I assume it depends on where you carry you weight, the rounder you are around your hips and belly the more trouble you will have.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> I definitely should not have watched that POV video. I get a bit motion sick now as I've gotten older for whatever reason. I can do Star Tours now several times in a row without issue, but that's only because I figured out to close my eyes on the shooting stars transitions, everything else I'm good with. TSM did it once for me in 1 of the quick spin turns, but it was fleeting. I've done Tower of Terror once & didn't feel sick, I just hated the drops so I won't do it again. Soarin' I'm fine with. After reading everyone's reviews I had come to the decision that I should be fine. Now that video shows pretty fast dropping & I'm not so sure. Added to the stories of people getting sick is really making me worried.


I would tell you to give it a try. from everything you've explained I can tell you it doesn't feel like it moves that much, plus the movements are smooth, ST is way rougher than FoP. It all syncs together, the movement and video, so from a stand still position, like the camera was on the video, it seems like it moves a lot. Maybe the people that got sick were just sicks or super nervous and couldn't hold it...


----------



## Liljo22

Cinemaxwell said:


> For now I believe it is just the one flight. It did seem to me like the first video that surfaced was edited.



The other one posted was just highlights to keep Disney from getting YouTube to take it down.  The videos of NRJ are this way also.


----------



## yulilin3

Liljo22 said:


> The other one posted was just highlights to keep Disney from getting YouTube to take it down.  The videos of NRJ are this way also.


You are allowed to record and take pics inside NRJ, I asked because I do this for a living.
Even though the video that has been eluded to says that they asked permission from Disney to record and the were granted said permission, before entering the ride room they tell you that video or photography is not allowed. The specific youtube channel says that on body cameras that don't prevent you from using your hands is fine but I am not 100% sure about that.


----------



## simnia

For those who have been experienced FoP, are your views skewed / off slightly if you are not on a "banshee" in the middle?  i.e. Soarin'.


----------



## Lost Yeti

EllenJ said:


> Not sure why there were so few people there at that time but we were able to ride 4 times in a row. Such a great ride.



I'm beyond jealous! 



simnia said:


> For those who have been experienced FoP, are your views skewed / off slightly if you are not on a "banshee" in the middle?  i.e. Soarin'.



I actually happened to be near the middle, so I can't say for sure, but it doesn't seem like it would be as noticeable as it is on the Simpson's ride, for instance.


----------



## twebber55

simnia said:


> For those who have been experienced FoP, are your views skewed / off slightly if you are not on a "banshee" in the middle?  i.e. Soarin'.


not at all


----------



## Lost Yeti

My family and I visited during the 3-5 time slot yesterday. The land looks as good as everyone is saying and we were just blown away! I don't have too much to add that hasn't already be said, but here are a few notes. 

The only word I can use to describe FoP is "breathtaking". We're talking next-level immersion here. The stand-by queue, as people have said, is crazy long but enjoyably and, most importantly, cooled. The fast-pass cue is enjoyable and I think does a better job of setting up the "feeling" than any other fast-pass queue in WDW. The first few moments on the "banshee" as people are getting loaded up is just...intense as far as anticipation is concerned. My only knock is with the video in the first room. The actor frequently pauses and says "umm" - and comes across more as forgetting his lines than any other intended effect. 

NRJ is a beautiful and relaxing experience. Our toddler loved it and was not scared in the least bit. The shaman is incredibly fluid and definitely the most impressive animatronic in WDW (though I've never seen the yeti on EE in "A" mode). 

Satu'li Canteen will most likely be our new quick-service spot of choice in AK. It is so refreshing to have healthy option and it was nice to not feel like death after a meal at WDW. The chocolate cake is AMAZING. 

Other notes: 
- We had no problem obtaining a rider switch pass for FoP for my wife (we have an 18mo daughter) at the ride entrance. 
- I checked out the bathroom while in Pandora because I find all of the sinks in WDW infuriating (soap up, wave hands around for 1 minute to get faucet to turn on, faucet turns on for ~ 2 seconds, repeat). While the faucets are the same design, they actually turn on and stay on! I was waaayyyy too excited about this.

I'll be heading back in on Friday and hope I get to ride FoP again!


----------



## Bridgett_Anna

I'm going to the passholder preview for pandora today! I am so excited!!! Anyways, how long was the wait times for the two rides? Which one should I go to first? I am so excited! I don't know where to start! Ah! I'm so excited!!!!!! 

Okay, I'm sorry for not containing my excitement.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lost Yeti said:


> My only knock is with the video in the first room. The actor frequently pauses and says "umm" - and comes across more as forgetting his lines than any other intended effect.



Haha, I totally agree.  It was awkward and I just wanted it to end!


----------



## yulilin3

Bridgett_Anna said:


> I'm going to the passholder preview for pandora today! I am so excited!!! Anyways, how long was the wait times for the two rides? Which one should I go to first? I am so excited! I don't know where to start! Ah! I'm so excited!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, I'm sorry for not containing my excitement.


you will be able to go on NRJ as many times as you want, you will be given a fp for FoP with a 15 minute window, like 12pm to 12:15pm
NRJ wait times were anywhere from a walk on to 25 minutes, FoP depends on if the ride is up and running properly or not.


----------



## reverie1729

I know fitting on FoP has been heavily discussed on this thread, so sorry for asking another question pertaining to that. I was wondering if anyone knows if having a prosthetic leg would prevent you from riding. My husband has a below the knee prosthetic leg, so he can bend at the knee, but other than that there isn't much flexibility. The foot does not bend or move at all. I'm not sure if anyone has the answer to this question, but if those who have ridden could give me their opinion I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

simnia said:


> For those who have been experienced FoP, are your views skewed / off slightly if you are not on a "banshee" in the middle?  i.e. Soarin'.


I've done the ride twice now, once all the way at the end and one in the middle, same experience in the movie viewing, there's no distortion in the image


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

FastPasser. said:


> If you have a confirmation with a preview date and time but no FP yet, I wouldn't be too concerned. There are Guest Relations CMs at the Que. They are there specifically to deal with complications like yours. Whenever I've sent anyone with a similar issue, they always got in.



I have my original email registration confirmation from 3/27 with my registration code and registration details.  But nothing since. Just print that and bring it and i should be okay?


----------



## Lost Yeti

Bridgett_Anna said:


> I'm going to the passholder preview for pandora today! I am so excited!!! Anyways, how long was the wait times for the two rides? Which one should I go to first? I am so excited! I don't know where to start! Ah! I'm so excited!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, I'm sorry for not containing my excitement.



NRJ was a 10 min wait for us. I don't think it's been longer than that for most. Saturday has been the exception with a 30 min wait, but FoP was down and it was raining.



reverie1729 said:


> I know fitting on FoP has been heavily discussed on this thread, so sorry for asking another question pertaining to that. I was wondering if anyone knows if having a prosthetic leg would prevent you from riding. My husband has a below the knee prosthetic leg, so he can bend at the knee, but other than that there isn't much flexibility. The foot does not bend or move at all. I'm not sure if anyone has the answer to this question, but if those who have ridden could give me their opinion I would appreciate it. Thanks!



When are you going? If you're not going until after opening they might have a test chair out front for him to try.

I went yesterday and didn't pay enough attention to fully answer your question right now, but am going again on Friday and can try to take a closer look. I'm a PT so I might have a better sense than most  - though I still couldn't guarantee anything. He may be okay with fit - his height and shoe size would be the biggest factors (shorter and smaller would be best). If a CM lets me, I can tool around with it and let you know my thoughts.


----------



## sabrecmc

Lost Yeti said:


> I checked out the bathroom while in Pandora because I find all of the sinks in WDW infuriating (soap up, wave hands around for 1 minute to get faucet to turn on, faucet turns on for ~ 2 seconds, repeat). While the faucets are the same design, they actually turn on and stay on! I was waaayyyy too excited about this.



I'm way too excited for this, too!  Not just because exactly what you describe is so annoying, but it also is nice that they actually put some thought and effort into improving it.  Always a good sign.  Silly, little thing, I know, but still, when you are trying to get a child's hands clean and your hands clean...

Thank you to the PP who posted the link with all the merchandise pics.  Can't wait to spend money on a banshee for my daughter, lol.


----------



## wilkeliza

reverie1729 said:


> I know fitting on FoP has been heavily discussed on this thread, so sorry for asking another question pertaining to that. I was wondering if anyone knows if having a prosthetic leg would prevent you from riding. My husband has a below the knee prosthetic leg, so he can bend at the knee, but other than that there isn't much flexibility. The foot does not bend or move at all. I'm not sure if anyone has the answer to this question, but if those who have ridden could give me their opinion I would appreciate it. Thanks!



That's a hard one. If he can get to foot portion forward he should be okay. Not being able to bend might put him further back and depends on size if that will cause leg restraint issues. Unsure if he can ride with out his prosthetic.


----------



## reverie1729

Lost Yeti said:


> NRJ was a 10 min wait for us. I don't think it's been longer than that for most. Saturday has been the exception with a 30 min wait, but FoP was down and it was raining.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going? If you're not going until after opening they might have a test chair out front for him to try.
> 
> I went yesterday and didn't pay enough attention to fully answer your question right now, but am going again on Friday and can try to take a closer look. I'm a PT so I might have a better sense than most  - though I still couldn't guarantee anything. He may be okay with fit - his height and shoe size would be the biggest factors (shorter and smaller would be best). If a CM lets me, I can tool around with it and let you know my thoughts.



Thank you so much! We will be there June 16th so it will be open for a few weeks by then. He is 5'10 and shoe size 10 and a 1/2.


----------



## linzbear

simnia said:


> For those who have been experienced FoP, are your views skewed / off slightly if you are not on a "banshee" in the middle?  i.e. Soarin'.


I was in the far left top corner, and I didn't get any distortion.  I didn't even realize how far off center I was until the ride was almost done and I looked around the room.


----------



## Bridgett_Anna

Hey, I have another question, for FoP, does the whole room move, or just you?


----------



## FastPasser.

Bridgett_Anna said:


> I'm going to the passholder preview for pandora today!


Me too, which time slot?


Bridgett_Anna said:


> I am so excited!!!


I'm probably not as excited as you.


Bridgett_Anna said:


> I am so excited! I don't know where to start! Ah! I'm so excited!!!!!!


I'm sensing that you're excited.


Bridgett_Anna said:


> Okay, I'm sorry for not containing my excitement.


I bet I'll be able to pick you out of the crowd today.


Bridgett_Anna said:


> for FoP, does the whole room move


The platform that all of the ride vehicles are on move together, it's very exciting!!!


----------



## Bridgett_Anna

FastPasser. said:


> Me too, which time slot?
> 
> 6-8!!!


----------



## cigar95

Lost Yeti said:


> . . . . . . My only knock is with the video in the first room. The actor frequently pauses and says "umm" - and comes across more as forgetting his lines than any other intended effect.. . .


Could he possibly be playing the role of the "awkward, nerdy scientist"?  That character, whose job is other than public speaking, might indeed have trouble remembering his lines.  Does that possibility fit with the context of the presentation?


----------



## anna0513

We aren't going to Disney until the week of July 1st.  For ****s and giggles I checked the last available date for fastpass right now which is 6/15 and there are ZERO fastpasses available for flight of passage.  I assume when we go to book for July we will be out of luck.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Anyone else going to be there next weekend and expecting anything else than a giant cluster ______?

We've got an evening planned there on the 27th and all day on the 28th and my plan B is going to be ON POINT.


----------



## yulilin3

cigar95 said:


> Could he possibly be playing the role of the "awkward, nerdy scientist"?  That character, whose job is other than public speaking, might indeed have trouble remembering his lines.  Does that possibility fit with the context of the presentation?


that's exactly it, but most people I've seen in the room are reacting as he's more annoying with the awkward pauses and less relating that he's a nerdy scientist


----------



## lugnut33

yulilin3 said:


> that's exactly it, but most people I've seen in the room are reacting as he's more annoying with the awkward pauses and less relating that he's a nerdy scientist


He will never be as good as Dr Seeker on Dinosaur.  "What could go wrong?".


----------



## Linkura

yulilin3 said:


> that's exactly it, but most people I've seen in the room are reacting as he's more annoying with the awkward pauses and less relating that he's a nerdy scientist


Why not both?  As the other pre-show video with the woman shows, you can be a nerdy scientist AND not be socially awkward.  The first ride video is just perpetuating a dated stereotype.


----------



## yulilin3

lugnut33 said:


> He will never be as good as Dr Seeker on Dinosaur.  "What could go wrong?".


He's a smart alec, kinda irreverent rule breaker, way more relatable 


Linkura said:


> Why not both?  As the other pre-show video with the woman shows, you can be a nerdy scientist AND not be socially awkward.  The first ride video is just perpetuating a dated stereotype.


I agree about perpetuating the stereotype. That's just what he's supposed to portray but many just find it annoying.


----------



## chirurgeon

Accident said:


> That's not where this ride is having problems.   Ursula sized I can see being an issue but I don't think it's going to be wide spread problems.    what is causing the most problems is large shoe size and taller legs..   it just doesn't let your legs go into place and that dominoes to your back much to far out.
> 
> I did get locked in fine, I wasn't squished at all in the ride.      there was some important body parts that were not happy with the situation and the seat that I dont' think anyone would call comfortable.
> 
> EDIT: I didn't mention that I almost didnt' get locked in and it was my height with compounded where my legs fell partially because of size but it wasn't my torso that was the issue or my calves, it was that there wasn't enough room for my feet to be further in.



I am not tall, 5'5" and shoe size 9. So maybe I'll be ok. Thanks.


----------



## ChrisNY2

Linkura said:


> Why not both?  As the other pre-show video with the woman shows, you can be a nerdy scientist AND not be socially awkward.  The first ride video is just perpetuating a dated stereotype.



I think it's also supposed to be a distinction that hers are prepared remarks ("Please watch this piece by Dr. Ogdan who runs the program.") and his is a briefing directly to us. (Like he's looking down and begins with "Can everyone see me? Great!")


----------



## marciemi

anna0513 said:


> We aren't going to Disney until the week of July 1st.  For ****s and giggles I checked the last available date for fastpass right now which is 6/15 and there are ZERO fastpasses available for flight of passage.  I assume when we go to book for July we will be out of luck.


Booking 60 days out yesterday morning and this morning (for July 14 & 15) and the earliest FPP's for FOP were for after 4pm.  Agree that for now at least they're going to be a "60 days or shortly thereafter" FPP unless you get really lucky with cancellations.


----------



## Spridell

marciemi said:


> Booking 60 days out yesterday morning and this morning (for July 14 & 15) and the earliest FPP's for FOP were for after 4pm.  Agree that for now at least they're going to be a "60 days or shortly thereafter" FPP unless you get really lucky with cancellations.




That's def not encouraging

I think FOP will be worse than Frozen for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Lost Yeti

cigar95 said:


> Could he possibly be playing the role of the "awkward, nerdy scientist"?  That character, whose job is other than public speaking, might indeed have trouble remembering his lines.  Does that possibility fit with the context of the presentation?



That possibility definitely fits within the context, I just don't think it is portrayed very well. The awkward pauses are exacerbated by the actor's overall demeanor. It's almost as if there is a bit of disinterest, which is not a sense Disney should want portrayed for a ride based off of a movie for which many already struggle to find interesting. It was just odd - I thought it was better toward the beginning and then trailed off toward the end.

Acting is not my expertise by any means, but I think "awkward and nerdy" can be a hit - just look at the success of Big Bang Theory. I'm curious as to whether the role was scripted to be this way or if it was just the actor's interpretation.

Anyway, I'm going again on Friday and hopefully I'll be able to experience it again and see if I feel the same.


----------



## Lost Yeti

LSUfan4444 said:


> Anyone else going to be there next weekend and expecting anything else than a giant cluster ______?
> 
> We've got an evening planned there on the 27th and all day on the 28th and my plan B is going to be ON POINT.



I'm still debating as to whether or not it will be worth it. I want to go just to experience it, but I have a feeling it may fall under the category of "I immediately regret this decision."


----------



## yulilin3

Lost Yeti said:


> role was scripted to be this way or if it was just the actor's interpretation.


I can tell you that once inside the ride room this same actor delivers audio stating how to sit and stay on the ride and all the safety stuff, this same message is repeated in Spanish and it is the same style of delivery, so this was scripted and directed to be delivered this way, it is not just the actor's interpretation


----------



## Linkura

LSUfan4444 said:


> Anyone else going to be there next weekend and expecting anything else than a giant cluster ______?
> 
> We've got an evening planned there on the 27th and all day on the 28th and my plan B is going to be ON POINT.


I was thinking of going the week after because of cheap airfare (hundreds less than the norm), but then I realized it would be a complete mess.  I can stand low to mid level WDW crowds, but I can't stand complete chaos.


----------



## FastPasser.

Lost Yeti said:


> Anyway, I'm going again on Friday and hopefully I'll be able to experience it again and see if I feel the same.


Doing it on a regular basis, I'd like to skip the pre-show altogether. After the first couple of times, it loses something.


----------



## yulilin3

Lost Yeti said:


> I'm still debating as to whether or not it will be worth it. I want to go just to experience it, but I have a feeling it may fall under the category of "I immediately regret this decision."


I'll be there all day, we can regret it together  
TBH I love craziness at the parks, personally I don't have to be anywhere else or do anything so I just sit and enjoy the madness. I for sure will be there for the change from dusk to dark, I cannot wait


----------



## cigar95

Linkura said:


> . . . . The first ride video is just perpetuating a dated stereotype.


As a working scientist, I can assure you that the stereotype remains very much alive. Plenty of non-nerdy scientists, for sure, but the awkward, non-sociable guys are still out there.


----------



## PrincessV

anna0513 said:


> We aren't going to Disney until the week of July 1st.  For ****s and giggles I checked the last available date for fastpass right now which is 6/15 and there are ZERO fastpasses available for flight of passage.  I assume when we go to book for July we will be out of luck.


I'm there the same week and am still seeing availability in the evenings for my party of 2. Are you not able to book until 30 days out? That may be tough, but I'd continue checking regularly if there's nothing at 30 days, and check once you're there, too. I've seen hard to get FPs open up day-of during July 4th week.



LSUfan4444 said:


> Anyone else going to be there next weekend and expecting anything else than a giant cluster ______?


Yep, my expectation exactly lol! We're going the evening/night of the 28th. I'm equally excited and terrified...


----------



## LSUfan4444

Lost Yeti said:


> I'm still debating as to whether or not it will be worth it. I want to go just to experience it, but I have a feeling it may fall under the category of "I immediately regret this decision."




The only thing we have planned on the 27th is rope dropping magic kingdom so we're going to check the reports on social media, check the waits, etc. All we really wanted to do was eat at Satuli Canteen on that day and possibly work on some Wilderness Explorers stuff. If it seems to crazy we will bail and head to Epcot for flower and garden booths or Hollywood Studios since we are going to the star wars dessert party that night.

Now, on the 28th we;ve got lunch at tiffins and FP+ that evening so it pretty much going to be an all day affair.


----------



## Mickey & Minnie Mom

For those who have been to previews, what are your thoughts on how quickly the line will build for NRJ? and what do you estimate the average wait will be? 

Since it is a continuous loader wasn't sure if we could think it might be similar to Small World wait times? I realize it being a new attraction will factor into longer waits, especially with just the 2 rides, but wondered what some of your guesses might be for what we will be dealing with mid-July (after the evening EMH end on 7/4 ... during regular AK hours). 

Have a FOP FP+ scheduled for early morning but with plan to get there early enough to ride standby and experience the queue and go a second ride with the FP+. Or on the off chance it isn't up and running that morning, at least we have the FP+ to secure a ride later in day if it comes back online. That leaves us with standby on NRJ at some point. Thanks for any help.


----------



## anna0513

marciemi said:


> Booking 60 days out yesterday morning and this morning (for July 14 & 15) and the earliest FPP's for FOP were for after 4pm.  Agree that for now at least they're going to be a "60 days or shortly thereafter" FPP unless you get really lucky with cancellations.



That really stinks for us.  If July 14th and 15th are already just about gone, I'm sure when I'm trying to get July 2nd, there will definitely be nothing.


----------



## Linkura

Mickey & Minnie Mom said:


> For those who have been to previews, what are your thoughts on how quickly the line will build for NRJ? and what do you estimate the average wait will be?
> 
> Since it is a continuous loader wasn't sure if we could think it might be similar to Small World wait times? I realize it being a new attraction will factor into longer waits, especially with just the 2 rides, but wondered what some of your guesses might be for what we will be dealing with mid-July (after the evening EMH end on 7/4 ... during regular AK hours).
> 
> Have a FOP FP+ scheduled for early morning but with plan to get there early enough to ride standby and experience the queue and go a second ride with the FP+. Or on the off chance it isn't up and running that morning, at least we have the FP+ to secure a ride later in day if it comes back online. That leaves us with standby on NRJ at some point. Thanks for any help.


IASW's hourly capacity is MUCH higher than NRJ- at least double.  Plus, I'd imagine it to be very popular just because it's new.  Don't hold your breath for a short wait time anytime soon.


----------



## jack flash

I just got back from my preview of Pandora last night.All I can say is WOW ! The photos i took do not it it justice.You have to experience it in person. Arrived in with no problem,but did have to wait about a half hour  before. Got fastpass for FOP and went straight there.I saw that video on youtube of the ride before i got on. LET ME SAY,that video does not
do it justice. It's way beyond any thing I could have imagined! Disney has got a hit with this and i cant imagine the lines when this opens up.One cast member told me the standby line is designed for up to a 6 hour wait !! I can't imagine anyone doing that. I would guess the waits will be in the 2 hour range for standby.  The River ride was a walk on.It was another hit for Disney. That animatronic in there is way beyond anything Disney has ever done. I was floored by the fluidity of the motion . It was kinda creepy tho not in a bad way. The boats are small ,only 2 rows  so i dont know how that will affect the wait times. I am do grateful to Disney for giving this perk to passholders.It was guite an experience to wonder in there with such a small crowd.It was almost like i had the place to myself !


----------



## yulilin3

jack flash said:


> I just got back from my preview of Pandora last night.All I can say is WOW ! The photos i took do not it it justice.You have to experience it in person. Arrived in with no problem,but did have to wait about a half hour  before. Got fastpass for FOP and went straight there.I saw that video on youtube of the ride before i got on. LET ME SAY,that video does not
> do it justice. It's way beyond any thing I could have imagined! Disney has got a hit with this and i cant imagine the lines when this opens up.One cast member told me the standby line is designed for up to a 6 hour wait !! I can't imagine anyone doing that. I would guess the waits will be in the 2 hour range for standby.  The River ride was a walk on.It was another hit for Disney. That animatronic in there is way beyond anything Disney has ever done. I was floored by the fluidity of the motion . It was kinda creepy tho not in a bad way. The boats are small ,only 2 rows  so i dont know how that will affect the wait times. I am do grateful to Disney for giving this perk to passholders.It was guite an experience to wonder in there with such a small crowd.It was almost like i had the place to myself !


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

Cynister said:


> I definitely should not have watched that POV video. I get a bit motion sick now as I've gotten older for whatever reason. I can do Star Tours now several times in a row without issue, but that's only because I figured out to close my eyes on the shooting stars transitions, everything else I'm good with. TSM did it once for me in 1 of the quick spin turns, but it was fleeting. I've done Tower of Terror once & didn't feel sick, I just hated the drops so I won't do it again. Soarin' I'm fine with. After reading everyone's reviews I had come to the decision that I should be fine. Now that video shows pretty fast dropping & I'm not so sure. Added to the stories of people getting sick is really making me worried.





Linkura said:


> Same here.  Never used to have problems as a kid/teen/young adult.  Then on my first trip to WDW in 8 years last year, got motion sickness on a few rides.  Never puked, but it didn't feel good.



So please forgive if this is TMI, but I'm trying to be helpful.  I have experienced the same and have discovered that for me the difference is digestive regularity.  If I'm off my bathroom schedule during travel, I will get nauseous on many more rides than if I have maintained my typical eating/drinking/bathroom habits.   HTH


----------



## rteetz

A good review of Pandora

Pandora – The World of Avatar Impresses But Still Comes Up Short


----------



## tommygirl79

mrzrich said:


> View attachment 237251 View attachment 237250 View attachment 237249
> 
> I hate pictures of myself.   But to help a fellow diser feel better I am sharing this picture of me today shortly before I got on FOP.  I was worried, but I squished as far forward as I could and I sat up straight as the back restraint came up.  I find hunching forward pushes your butt out.  I fit with no problem.  It was AMAZING!



Thank you for sharing your picture and being willing to share to help everyone else!  It's so hard to know what to think when just reading descriptions - everyone is so different in shape and measurements.  You were a help to me for sure!


----------



## FSU Girl

So I watched the POV video on YouTube for Flight of Passage and it made me feel really dizzy and sick I had to stop watching after a minute. I've never gotten sick on a ride before except the Mission Space one. Is it because I'm watching online and not moving with it? Or is this a sign I shouldn't ride this ride?


----------



## wilkeliza

FSU Girl said:


> So I watched the POV video on YouTube for Flight of Passage and it made me feel really dizzy and sick I had to stop watching after a minute. I've never gotten sick on a ride before except the Mission Space one. Is it because I'm watching online and not moving with it? Or is this a sign I shouldn't ride this ride?



It is because you are watching a blurry 3D movie stationary at your computer with out the movement to match or the 3D glasses.


----------



## yulilin3

FSU Girl said:


> Is it because I'm watching online and not moving with it?


yes. The actual experience won't get you sick


----------



## cigar95

rteetz said:


> A good review of Pandora
> 
> Pandora – The World of Avatar Impresses But Still Comes Up Short


gosh, I didn't realize Kevin was still around.  He's always been a fair critic, but not easy to please.

Kevin, if you happen to be reading, one word - patience. There's more to come!


----------



## CAS239

Mickey & Minnie Mom said:


> For those who have been to previews, what are your thoughts on how quickly the line will build for NRJ? and what do you estimate the average wait will be?
> 
> Since it is a continuous loader wasn't sure if we could think it might be similar to Small World wait times? I realize it being a new attraction will factor into longer waits, especially with just the 2 rides, but wondered what some of your guesses might be for what we will be dealing with mid-July (after the evening EMH end on 7/4 ... during regular AK hours).
> 
> Have a FOP FP+ scheduled for early morning but with plan to get there early enough to ride standby and experience the queue and go a second ride with the FP+. Or on the off chance it isn't up and running that morning, at least we have the FP+ to secure a ride later in day if it comes back online. That leaves us with standby on NRJ at some point. Thanks for any help.



I don't think the preview slots will give a good indication for lines after opening. Id anticipate likely a 60-180 wait for FoP and 60-90 min wait for River Journey..and I'd anticipate that for the near future


----------



## rteetz

cigar95 said:


> gosh, I didn't realize Kevin was still around.  He's always been a fair critic, but not easy to please.
> 
> Kevin, if you happen to be reading, one word - patience. There's more to come!


I do wish we could've seen the fully fleshed out boat ride tho...

Overall I think it's a solid addition and really helps AK which is my favorite park.


----------



## jack flash

FSU Girl said:


> So I watched the POV video on YouTube for Flight of Passage and it made me feel really dizzy and sick I had to stop watching after a minute. I've never gotten sick on a ride before except the Mission Space one. Is it because I'm watching online and not moving with it? Or is this a sign I shouldn't ride this ride?[/QU


----------



## jack flash

FSU Girl said:


> So I watched the POV video on YouTube for Flight of Passage and it made me feel really dizzy and sick I had to stop watching after a minute. I've never gotten sick on a ride before except the Mission Space one. Is it because I'm watching online and not moving with it? Or is this a sign I shouldn't ride this ride?


----------



## jack flash

If anyone has a problem just watching that video,i would suggest skipping the ride. While fun,it can be intense at times


----------



## beesly

I'm here in line now for today's 6-8pm preview. I got here about 10 minutes ago with about 15-20 others in line ahead of me. The line behind me is back to Island Mercantile now. I just heard the past few days have been running smoothly with everyone in line getting FOP FPs, but I'd rather just stick it out now that I'm here. Can't wait!

Correction: There were quite a few people I didn't see in a little alcove toward the front of the line. I think there's somewhere in the neighborhood of 50-60 people ahead of me who were here before 4:30.


----------



## wilkeliza

beesly said:


> I'm here in line now for today's 6-8pm preview. I got here about 10 minutes ago with about 15-20 others in line ahead of me. The line behind me is back to Island Mercantile now. I just heard the past few days have been running smoothly with everyone in line getting FOP FPs, but I'd rather just stick it out now that I'm here. Can't wait!



You'll probably be let in soon anyways. They told our group we were not getting into the land before 3pm and surprise 2pm we got to go in! It was almost comical how quickly after telling us nope you aren't going anywhere for another hour that the actual lead came out to say oh time to start scanning them haha.


----------



## FSU Girl

jack flash said:


> If anyone has a problem just watching that video,i would suggest skipping the ride. While fun,it can be intense at times


I've never had a problem on other rides so I'm hoping its what the others said and its because I'm not moving and its in 3D


----------



## yulilin3

jack flash said:


> If anyone has a problem just watching that video,i would suggest skipping the ride. While fun,it can be intense at times


no, people should not skip it just by watching that video. I have done the ride twice now, no problem, I watched the video and got queasy, it's not the same


----------



## ethanwa

My whole family did the AP Preview today....

Pandora: The World of Avatar is simply AMAZING. Even if you weren't a fan of the movie Avatar (it's a decent movie but definitely not in my personal Top 50 greatest movies), it will still blow you away. *Flight of Passage is the BEST theme park ride I have ever been on *(and yes, I have been on the Harry Potter rides, Universal rides, all Disney World and Disneyland rides, etc etc etc). Just amazing. I am almost a 40 year old man and I literally teared up on the ride because it was so exhilarating, exciting, and stunningly beautiful to me. I felt like I was actually there, in another world, flying on a Banshee. I couldn't believe I actually cried.... I couldn't believe it. Blows Soarin' and Star Tours away.

The theming is equivalent to that of Harry Potter at Universal Studios (immersive) but the land doesn't have stuff to do just packed in everywhere like HP does. But that's OK because it works for this theme. I LOVE the Harry Potter areas, and I LOVE Pandora. It's OK to love them both, they are different!

 If you have a chance to go, I HIGHLY recommend it. I can't wait to go back (I have two more D23 previews and then FP+ for both May 27 and 28).

Ethan (I run magicbandcollectors.com)

*QUICK EDIT:*

1. Don't watch YouTube videos of Flight of Passage. It will NOT do the ride justice, it will show aspects of the ride that are not true in person (i.e. it's NOT a rough ride... my 9 year old daughter was JUST FINE and she's scared of anything more than Big Thunder Mountain) and may ruin the experience for you. Please just don't.

2. The lines for Flight of Passage are going to be INSANE. The standby queue is HUGE (we walked through it to take a look at all the cool stuff in it). The ride is a slow loading limited theater ride.... so people are really going to stack up. Be aware.


----------



## ArielRae

(Didn't want this thread merged. Wanted it to be it's own so people had the option to click to see it or not. Some not even want to see the thumbnails)@yulilin3

Spoilers if you click the links below!

Found some POV videos on YouTube. The second one shows the movement of the platform.

Full POV Video - click spoiler link below



Spoiler











Highlight POV video. See platform movement at 1:05 into the video. Click spoiler link below.


Spoiler


----------



## vtwep

I've read a couple different posts/blogs about rider size and the seat locking mechanisms not fitting various riders.  Is there an approximate height/weight chart somewhere that could be referenced in advance?  I'm 6'4 and about 250.  Not overly "pooh sized", but definitely not in shape either.  Just kind of "a big guy".  Will that create an issue?  I'd rather know in advance that I can't ride than go through it all just to be turned away.


----------



## Capang

Check out the official pandora bread if you have time. It's hit and miss. It's the calf restraints that need to lock and the back restraint needs to lock as well. It seems like very tall, very long legs may be the toughest to fit. There's some adjusting to try to get feet and leg s to fit just right. Lots of pool size have ridden, some have seen very large people ride.


----------



## wilkeliza

vtwep said:


> I've read a couple different posts/blogs about rider size and the seat locking mechanisms not fitting various riders.  Is there an approximate height/weight chart somewhere that could be referenced in advance?  I'm 6'4 and about 250.  Not overly "pooh sized", but definitely not in shape either.  Just kind of "a big guy".  Will that create an issue?  I'd rather know in advance that I can't ride than go through it all just to be turned away.



You should be able to ride. You are smaller in Lbs and taller then my fiance and he was able to ride with no problems.

Edit to add the #1 thing to do is get as far forward as possible. Also sit up straight until the restraints have engaged. So push forward, push some more, and then push even more if you can and then sit up straight so your legs and back are straight. Once the restraints engaged then relax and grab the handle bars.


----------



## CAS239

You won't know in advance but you'll likely be fine. Read some of the last few pages in the Pandora thread as this has been talked about 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-190#post-57603769


----------



## vtwep

thanks for all the replies and info!  Appreciate it.


----------



## yulilin3

vtwep said:


> I've read a couple different posts/blogs about rider size and the seat locking mechanisms not fitting various riders.  Is there an approximate height/weight chart somewhere that could be referenced in advance?  I'm 6'4 and about 250.  Not overly "pooh sized", but definitely not in shape either.  Just kind of "a big guy".  Will that create an issue?  I'd rather know in advance that I can't ride than go through it all just to be turned away.


http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...passage-for-guests-who-are-of-a-certain-size/


----------



## RachaelA

vtwep said:


> I've read a couple different posts/blogs about rider size and the seat locking mechanisms not fitting various riders.  Is there an approximate height/weight chart somewhere that could be referenced in advance?  I'm 6'4 and about 250.  Not overly "pooh sized", but definitely not in shape either.  Just kind of "a big guy".  Will that create an issue?  I'd rather know in advance that I can't ride than go through it all just to be turned away.


I'm wondering the same thing for my husband. He's pretty much your same stats. I'm worried about his calves. We have a kid who won't be tall enough so we have to split up which means our oldest can't ride alone if my husband can't get the stuff to lock.


----------



## yulilin3

@ArielRae  the second video has already been posted a couple of pages back, the first one I'm not sure but . @rteetz  can also link the videos to page one for faster access


----------



## IrishNYC

Lost Yeti said:


> My only knock is with the video in the first room. The actor frequently pauses and says "umm" - and comes across more as forgetting his lines than any other intended effect.



I haven't been to a preview, but I've seen the video, and this part actually makes me uncomfortable. I know the intention is for him to be a nerdy scientist that's sort of talking off the cuff, but instead it comes off just as terrible, over-rehearsed acting. It made me cringe.


----------



## wilkeliza

To those going I will say enjoy the land for what it is. Don't think about what you heard it will be 4 years ago, the wizard down the road, or the land that never was in DAK. I really tried to do that and it let me keep an open mind.


----------



## Spridell

In response to the youtube videos, when it comes to simulator rides videos wont do it justice.  Especially 3d simulators.  Like I said before when you are there, in the moment with all the effects around you and you are in the screen your brain will process it totally different then if you were watching youtube video.


----------



## DG25

I do not understand why people say Disney made the queue line 6 hours but they would inticipate the line to be 60 to 190 minutes long. I believe Disney made the queue line 6hours long because they intimidate at least that. Actually the cast members told me they are already set up for lines of 2 and 3 hours beyond the 6 hour queue line. I believe that it will happen. 

I remember when Indiana Jones opened in Disneyland, the 4 and longer hour line for the ride. I remember a few years ago the 6 hour line at Epcot for frozen caractors. This ride is better than any E ride attraction I have ever been on at any theme park. I do believe that it will be a 6 hour or longer queue for at least the first year or more, probably until they get Star Wars and toy story up and running and then maybe it will be a two hour queue.

Soaring 17 years later is still never under 60 minutes at either park, I have seen them up to 120 or more. Especially at Disneyland. Test track is never under 60 minutes, always above 90 when I go anytime after am. FoP is twice the excitement of them, and in a park with so few rides, and rides who usually don't make it over 60 minutes, I could be wrong but I have never even seen rapids, EE or the safari above 45 minutes. My expectation, is I will not get another chance to ride this ride without a miracle for at least the next two years. This year I spent 31 days in the park, and that is my expectation for the next two years. Of course there are many that will stand in a line for that long, I will not. So I don't plan on seeing the ride again for quite some time. 

I hope I'm wrong, but I think Disney knows for a fact this ride will be a 6 hour queue for years to come.


----------



## EinHoden

Just got back - we were in the Sat morning (0900-1100) preview, which I believe was the first non-cast member slot.  We were in the first 50-100 people that were let through (@8:30) and got FOP passes for an 8:45-9:00 slot.  We went straight there, after being held up for a large boom camera they hadn't moved out yet, and immediately got on FOP.  I'm not sure the cast members were up to speed, but we were able to talk them into giving us a rider swap, so 3 of us were able to get right back inline and ride again.  The first time, everything went smooth, and the experience was incredible.  We had eaten at Tiffin's the night before and our waitress described the ride as a cross between Soarin' and Star Tours, which I would say is pretty accurate, but 1000 times better than either.  The second time through, the ride went down and we waited for over 45 minutes - only about 20 people in front of us.  The cast members and other guests were discussing, and it seems they have been having issues with the ride overheating.  After we got vouchers for free popsicles at one of the stands, we were let in, but they were only loading to half capacity, or 8 people in each 'room' rather than 16.  We also had a larger 'pooh sized' gentlemen in group of 8 - not with us - that was unable to ride.  The castmember was literally pushing with all her weight against the back support, but it wouldn't lock in.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> @ArielRae  the second video has already been posted a couple of pages back, the first one I'm not sure but . @rteetz  can also link the videos to page one for faster access


Personally I didn't want those on the first page because the ride specifically states no video to be taken. So this is technically against Disney policy. I'd also appreciate if @ArielRae could put those videos in a spoiler tag as many who are going don't want to see them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I know there has been a lot of discussion on concerns of people fitting on FoP so thought I would share a link to a story that @WebmasterJackie wrote.  She was very honest and candid and unfortunately was not able to ride.  The concerning part to me is that she said 7 people of the theaters on her side (so out of 32 people) were unable to ride:

*The Scoop on Flight of Passage for Guests Who Are of a Certain Size*

If this is close to the norm, and nearly 1/4 of the people will have trouble riding I really need to take back my previous thoughts and now feel this is a big issue and I expect better from Disney

Maybe this was an outlier group but I do think Disney needs to think of some way to address this / have some alternative for people that don't fit in the standard seat


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know there has been a lot of discussion on concerns of people fitting on FoP so thought I would share a link to a story that @WebmasterJackie wrote.  She was very honest and candid and unfortunately was not able to ride.  The concerning part to me is that she said 7 people of the theaters on her side (so out of 32 people) were unable to ride:
> 
> *The Scoop on Flight of Passage for Guests Who Are of a Certain Size*
> 
> If this is close to the norm, and nearly 1/4 of the people will have trouble riding I really need to take back my previous thoughts and now feel this is a big issue and I expect better from Disney
> 
> Maybe this was an outlier group but I do think Disney needs to think of some way to address this / have some alternative for people that don't fit in the standard seat


That is a super high percentage and not at all the norm at Disney. Would placing a test seat even help? I wonder if the test seat would have the restraints like the actual ride. In my experience test seats usually have seat belts to fasten not bars or other types of restraints.


----------



## CinderDuffy

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know there has been a lot of discussion on concerns of people fitting on FoP so thought I would share a link to a story that @WebmasterJackie wrote.  She was very honest and candid and unfortunately was not able to ride.  The concerning part to me is that she said 7 people of the theaters on her side (so out of 32 people) were unable to ride:
> 
> *The Scoop on Flight of Passage for Guests Who Are of a Certain Size*
> 
> If this is close to the norm, and nearly 1/4 of the people will have trouble riding I really need to take back my previous thoughts and now feel this is a big issue and I expect better from Disney
> 
> Maybe this was an outlier group but I do think Disney needs to think of some way to address this / have some alternative for people that don't fit in the standard seat


Tangent: I don't get the need for all the euphemisms.

"Of a certain size"
"Pooh-sized"
"Fluffy"
"Larger"

Why can't we just say "fat" 

That said, with 7DMT and this situation, I am getting the feeling that there must be a particular reason this occurs (additional cost? would have to sacrifice some of the tech?) and Disney is thus far unwilling or unable to work around it.


----------



## Capang

CinderDuffy said:


> Tangent: I don't get the need for all the euphemisms.
> 
> "Of a certain size"
> "Pooh-sized"
> "Fluffy"
> "Larger"
> 
> Why can't we just say "fat"
> 
> That said, with 7DMT and this situation, I am getting the feeling that there must be a particular reason this occurs (additional cost? would have to sacrifice some of the tech?) and Disney is thus far unwilling or unable to work around it.


7dmt had a lot of worry for folks in the beginning but most fit, albeit uncomfortably, but most safely fit. This seems to be a different situation in that's lots of folks of all body types are not fitting for various reasons. These are restraints that are unlike anything WDW has used before so maybe this was not exactly predicted to happen the way it has.


----------



## wilkeliza

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know there has been a lot of discussion on concerns of people fitting on FoP so thought I would share a link to a story that @WebmasterJackie wrote.  She was very honest and candid and unfortunately was not able to ride.  The concerning part to me is that she said 7 people of the theaters on her side (so out of 32 people) were unable to ride:
> 
> *The Scoop on Flight of Passage for Guests Who Are of a Certain Size*
> 
> If this is close to the norm, and nearly 1/4 of the people will have trouble riding I really need to take back my previous thoughts and now feel this is a big issue and I expect better from Disney
> 
> Maybe this was an outlier group but I do think Disney needs to think of some way to address this / have some alternative for people that don't fit in the standard seat



In our group of 16 nobody got turned away including a woman who was big and using an ecv. So it may just be jackie got a large percentage but it isn't the real percentage information Disney has.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know there has been a lot of discussion on concerns of people fitting on FoP so thought I would share a link to a story that @WebmasterJackie wrote.  She was very honest and candid and unfortunately was not able to ride.  The concerning part to me is that she said 7 people of the theaters on her side (so out of 32 people) were unable to ride:
> 
> *The Scoop on Flight of Passage for Guests Who Are of a Certain Size*
> 
> If this is close to the norm, and nearly 1/4 of the people will have trouble riding I really need to take back my previous thoughts and now feel this is a big issue and I expect better from Disney
> 
> Maybe this was an outlier group but I do think Disney needs to think of some way to address this / have some alternative for people that don't fit in the standard seat


I'm still playing wait and see. To me this doesn't seem right. This article is the first where we hear that this is a big issue. It's also interesting how then people like John BigFatPanda and Banks Lee were able to get on.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> In our group of 16 nobody got turned away including a woman who was big and using an ecv. So it may just be jackie got a large percentage but it isn't the real percentage information Disney has.


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> That is a super high percentage and not at all the norm at Disney. Would placing a test seat even help? I wonder if the test seat would have the restraints like the actual ride. In my experience test seats usually have seat belts to fasten not bars or other types of restraints.



I was the makings bout that for the test seat that it seems to be the latching part that is the challenge so just having the seat along isn't sufficient - you would almost need a CM or two there trying to latch people and showing them how to position themselves and stuff


----------



## rteetz

CinderDuffy said:


> Tangent: I don't get the need for all the euphemisms.
> 
> "Of a certain size"
> "Pooh-sized"
> "Fluffy"
> "Larger"
> 
> Why can't we just say "fat"
> 
> That said, with 7DMT and this situation, I am getting the feeling that there must be a particular reason this occurs (additional cost? would have to sacrifice some of the tech?) and Disney is thus far unwilling or unable to work around it.


Some feel offense to being called fat. I can understand all the names being a bit silly but it's better to be respectful of the situation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wilkeliza said:


> In our group of 16 nobody got turned away including a woman who was big and using an ecv. So it may just be jackie got a large percentage but it isn't the real percentage information Disney has.





rteetz said:


> That's what I'm thinking.



Yeah, I did caveat my comment that it could just have been an outlier group but still potentially worrisome - and if this is even the perception (if not the reality) that isn't good either


----------



## MotherKnowsBest

cordage said:


> Random question, did you enter the Park with other guests or was there a separate queue for the DVC preview?


Sorry, I just got home so I just saw this.  There was an EMH (which I didn't realize) so we just entered at around 8:30.


----------



## ethanwa

I went on Flight of Passage today and there were people big and small. All 16 people were able to ride. Let's not get too worried yet please.


----------



## Linkura

They really need to have a test seat installed ASAP or there is going to be a riot when people wait in line for 4 hours for this and then find out they can't ride.


----------



## ArielRae

rteetz said:


> Personally I didn't want those on the first page because the ride specifically states no video to be taken. So this is technically against Disney policy. I'd also appreciate if @ArielRae could put those videos in a spoiler tag as many who are going don't want to see them.



This why I created my own thread for the videos in the first place with a warning "Beware Spoilers Inside" for the thread title. Some people do want to see these videos while others don't but @yulilin3 wanted it added to your thread.


----------



## wilkeliza

Linkura said:


> They really need to have a test seat installed ASAP or there is going to be a riot when people wait in line for 4 hours for this and then find out they can't ride.



It is suppose to be in by opening day.


----------



## yulilin3

ArielRae said:


> This why I created my own thread for the videos with a warning "Beware Spoilers Inside" for the thread title. @yullin3 wanted it added to your thread.


Trying to keep most Pandora info on one thread, like I said one of the videos was already posted here.


----------



## ArielRae

yulilin3 said:


> Trying to keep most Pandora info on one thread, like I said one of the videos was already posted here.



So is it possible to restore my original thread? @yulilin3


----------



## Linkura

wilkeliza said:


> It is suppose to be in by opening day.


Thanks, really hope this is true.   I personally probably won't have an issue, but it would be heartbreaking to see people wait for so long and not be able to ride.


----------



## HopperFan

DG25 said:


> I do not understand why people say Disney made the queue line 6 hours but they would inticipate the line to be 60 to 190 minutes long. I believe Disney made the queue line 6hours long because they intimidate at least that. Actually the cast members told me they are already set up for lines of *2 and 3 hours beyond the 6 hour queue line.* I believe that it will happen.
> 
> I remember when Indiana Jones opened in Disneyland, the 4 and longer hour line for the ride. I remember a few years ago the 6 hour line at Epcot for frozen caractors. This ride is better than any E ride attraction I have ever been on at any theme park. I do believe that it will be a 6 hour or longer queue for at least the first year or more, probably until they get Star Wars and toy story up and running and then maybe it will be a two hour queue.
> 
> *Soaring 17 years later is still never under 60 minutes at either park*, I have seen them up to 120 or more. Especially at Disneyland. Test track is never under 60 minutes, always above 90 when I go anytime after am. FoP is twice the excitement of them, and in a park with so few rides, and rides who usually don't make it over 60 minutes, I could be wrong but I have never even seen rapids, EE or the safari above 45 minutes. My expectation, is I will not get another chance to ride this ride without a miracle for at least the next two years. This year I spent 31 days in the park, and that is my expectation for the next two years. Of course there are many that will stand in a line for that long, I will not. So I don't plan on seeing the ride again for quite some time.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, but I think Disney knows for a fact this ride will be a 6 hour queue for years to come.



8-9 hours to wait for a few minute ride.  NO ride is that good.  Honestly I can't think of anything I'd wait that long for other than a boatload of cash.

Soarin' is often shorter now with the third theater.  I just looked and it's 35 minutes.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I know there has been a lot of discussion on concerns of people fitting on FoP so thought I would share a link to a story that @WebmasterJackie wrote.  She was very honest and candid and unfortunately was not able to ride.  The concerning part to me is that *she said 7 people of the theaters on her side (so out of 32 people) *were unable to ride:
> 
> *The Scoop on Flight of Passage for Guests Who Are of a Certain Size*
> 
> If this is close to the norm, and nearly 1/4 of the people will have trouble riding I really need to take back my previous thoughts and now feel this is a big issue and I expect better from Disney
> 
> Maybe this was an outlier group but I do think Disney needs to think of some way to address this / have some alternative for people that don't fit in the standard seat





Capang said:


> That is a super high percentage and not at all the norm at Disney. Would placing a test seat even help? I wonder if the test seat would have the restraints like the actual ride. In my experience test seats usually have seat belts to fasten not bars or other types of restraints.



There are 8 seats on 3 floors so that is 24.  If 7 couldn't ride that is 29%.  Again others groups will have no issues but I still think it's looking like a bigger problem than any other ride at Disney.  I saw a few comments today on twitter of folks who could not ride at the previews.

Placing a test seat will help you know before you wait in line you don't fit but it doesn't solve the issue that Disney has designed an attraction that leaves out a higher number of guests than they normally do.


----------



## rteetz

ArielRae said:


> This why I created my own thread for the videos in the first place with a warning "Beware Spoilers Inside" for the thread title. Some people do want to see these videos while others don't but @yulilin3 wanted it added to your thread.


And I'm fine with that but if you could put them in the spoiler tag that's great. We shouldn't have 30 Pandora threads as it is.


----------



## rteetz

ArielRae said:


> This why I created my own thread for the videos in the first place with a warning "Beware Spoilers Inside" for the thread title. Some people do want to see these videos while others don't but @yulilin3 wanted it added to your thread.


And I'm fine with that but if you could put them in the spoiler tag that's great. We shouldn't have 30 Pandora threads as it is.


----------



## rteetz

DG25 said:


> I do not understand why people say Disney made the queue line 6 hours but they would inticipate the line to be 60 to 190 minutes long. I believe Disney made the queue line 6hours long because they intimidate at least that. Actually the cast members told me they are already set up for lines of 2 and 3 hours beyond the 6 hour queue line. I believe that it will happen.
> 
> I remember when Indiana Jones opened in Disneyland, the 4 and longer hour line for the ride. I remember a few years ago the 6 hour line at Epcot for frozen caractors. This ride is better than any E ride attraction I have ever been on at any theme park. I do believe that it will be a 6 hour or longer queue for at least the first year or more, probably until they get Star Wars and toy story up and running and then maybe it will be a two hour queue.
> 
> Soaring 17 years later is still never under 60 minutes at either park, I have seen them up to 120 or more. Especially at Disneyland. Test track is never under 60 minutes, always above 90 when I go anytime after am. FoP is twice the excitement of them, and in a park with so few rides, and rides who usually don't make it over 60 minutes, I could be wrong but I have never even seen rapids, EE or the safari above 45 minutes. My expectation, is I will not get another chance to ride this ride without a miracle for at least the next two years. This year I spent 31 days in the park, and that is my expectation for the next two years. Of course there are many that will stand in a line for that long, I will not. So I don't plan on seeing the ride again for quite some time.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, but I think Disney knows for a fact this ride will be a 6 hour queue for years to come.


I'm skeptical at the 6 hours. I've heard 4 hours.


----------



## ArielRae

rteetz said:


> And I'm fine with that but if you could put them in the spoiler tag that's great. We shouldn't have 30 Pandora threads as it is.



Unfortunately I can't move them anywhere. Yulilin3 controls where they go now as the thread monitor.


----------



## rteetz

ArielRae said:


> Unfortunately I can't move them anywhere. Yulilin3 controls where they go now as the thread monitor.


No I'm not asking you to move them I'm asking you to put them in a spoiler tag which is a feature of these boards. All you have to do is edit your post and put the YouTube links into the spoiler tag.


----------



## ArielRae

rteetz said:


> No I'm not asking you to move them I'm asking you to put them in a spoiler tag which is a feature of these boards. All you have to do is edit your post and put the YouTube links into the spoiler tag.



Ok added spoiler tag. My first time using this part of the system.


----------



## Liljo22

HopperFan said:


> There are 8 seats on 3 floors so that is 24.  If 7 couldn't ride that is 29%.  Again others groups will have no issues but I still think it's looking like a bigger problem than any other ride at Disney.  I saw a few comments today on twitter of folks who could not ride at the previews.
> 
> Placing a test seat will help you know before you wait in line you don't fit but it doesn't solve the issue that Disney has designed an attraction that leaves out a higher number of guests than they normally do.



It's 16 seats on 3 floors which would be 14.5%.  As she said in the piece, the CM talked about how they are tracking body types to find ways to fix the issue.  There are people who could not ride earlier that can ride now so it looks like they are trying to adjust it.  This is why they have previews/soft openings.


----------



## HopperFan

Liljo22 said:


> It's 16 seats on 3 floors which would be 14.5%.  As she said in the piece, the CM talked about how they are tracking body types to find ways to fix the issue.  There are people who could not ride earlier that can ride now so it looks like they are trying to adjust it.  This is why they have previews/soft openings.



Was using PP numbers since they were only in the know on half the theater.  They were only discussing half the theater.  We don't know if any or how many couldn't ride on the other side of the theater.

Good for Disney, they are trying to fix it ........ but bottom line right now it's a problem and we've never seen something this big a problem before.  The folks who went today, had CMs work with them and they still couldn't ride, leans towards nothing has really changed.  And if they are going to have to make some big adjustments to these ride "vehicles" we might be looking at this attraction opening with limited theaters as they go through and try to fix these things.

So happy we are doing a preview as I don't think we'll be trying again for a long time with the expected waits.  The capacity already isn't great.


----------



## ethanwa

Any line can reach 6 hours... it's more that they never do because people just aren't willing to ever wait that long for some ride or experience. The last time I remember a 6 hour line in Walt Disney World was to meet Elsa soon after the Frozen movie came out.


----------



## RachaelA

More power to the people who would wait 6+ hours for a ride, but I could never do it. Disney planning for 8-9 hours seems... wow....


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

CinderDuffy said:


> Tangent: I don't get the need for all the euphemisms.
> 
> "Of a certain size"
> *"Pooh-sized"*
> "Fluffy"
> "Larger"
> 
> Why can't we just say "fat"
> 
> That said, with 7DMT and this situation, I am getting the feeling that there must be a particular reason this occurs (additional cost? would have to sacrifice some of the tech?) and Disney is thus far unwilling or unable to work around it.


The first time I said out loud to my husband "pooh-sized" (which actually was just last week) he gave a  look. Now I hadn't personally heard the term "pooh-sized" before joining the Boards but I just said "it's a term used for larger folks". I had heard of "fluffy" (thanks to Gabriel Iglesias ). Honestly I get it why though people don't want to just be labeled fat fat fat and instead choose a different descriptor.


----------



## BigRed98

I don't understand y everyone is comparing pandora to Harry Potter at UO. To me there 2 completely different experiences . Y cant we just appreciate both lands for what they r. Harry Potter is more for thrill seekers and Pandora is more for the beauty and nature of the land itself.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I don't understand y everyone is comparing pandora to Harry Potter at UO. To me there 2 completely different experiences . Y cant we just appreciate both lands for what they r. Harry Potter is more for thrill seekers and Pandora is more for the beauty and nature of the land itself.


People are comparing it because of the immersiveness. Potter was really the big first step into incredible immersive the ring in a land. This will continue to Star Wars and beyond.


----------



## ethanwa

rteetz said:


> People are comparing it because of the immersiveness. Potter was really the big first step into incredible immersive the ring in a land. This will continue to Star Wars and beyond.



EXACTLY. That's why the comparison is there. And fortunately for all of us, Disney has stepped up and matched Universal.... I CANNOT WAIT for Star Wars Land if Pandora is any measure of what we have in store.


----------



## Dan Murphy

HopperFan said:


> Showcase of Wishes just posted a POV of Flight of Passage ............. it was different from the other one, did seem longer so maybe the other was edited shorter.   Are there going to be different flights?





yulilin3 said:


> You are allowed to record and take pics inside NRJ, I asked because I do this for a living.
> Even though the video that has been eluded to says that they asked permission from Disney to record and the were granted said permission, before entering the ride room they tell you that video or photography is not allowed. The specific youtube channel says that on body cameras that don't prevent you from using your hands is fine but I am not 100% sure about that.


How the heck was that video made?  Was the camera looking through the 3D glasses?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Does anybody have an answer here for reverie who posted 4 or 5 pages back?




reverie1729 said:


> I know fitting on FoP has been heavily discussed on this thread, so sorry for asking another question pertaining to that. I was wondering if anyone knows if having a prosthetic leg would prevent you from riding. My husband has a below the knee prosthetic leg, so he can bend at the knee, but other than that there isn't much flexibility. The foot does not bend or move at all. I'm not sure if anyone has the answer to this question, but if those who have ridden could give me their opinion I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Lost Yeti

Dan Murphy said:


> Does anybody have an answer here for reverie who posted 4 or 5 pages back?



I don't have an answer right now, but I'm going to take a closer look when I go on Friday (assuming the ride is operating). Her husband conveniently is the same height and shoe size as I am and I'll try my best to simulate and see if there may be any issues. I'm a physical therapist so I have a pretty good idea of how the prosthesis functions along with its general dimensions.

Regardless, there should be a test seat available when they go. Hopefully they will find some way to test the restraints as well.


----------



## rteetz

Dan Murphy said:


> Does anybody have an answer here for reverie who posted 4 or 5 pages back?


Not sure. I would think they'd be okay.


----------



## rteetz

Dan Murphy said:


> How the heck was that video made?  Was the camera looking through the 3D glasses?


No, they used a GoPro strapped to their body.


----------



## Dan Murphy

rteetz said:


> No, they used a GoPro strapped to their body.


But if the video is in 3D, how does it look as clear as it does without being videoed through glasses?


----------



## Accident

Dan Murphy said:


> But if the video is in 3D, how does it look as clear as it does without being videoed through glasses?



probably used a polarizer filter.   You know those glasses you wear?  it's just 2 polarizing filters that let light in from different directions.   so put a polarizing filter on a camera and line it up correctly and you have just 1 eye of the image which is enough for a non-3d video.

at least that is my guess.


----------



## Accident

TheMaxRebo said:


> If this is close to the norm, and nearly 1/4 of the people will have trouble riding I really need to take back my previous thoughts and now feel this is a big issue and I expect better from Disney
> 
> Maybe this was an outlier group but I do think Disney needs to think of some way to address this / have some alternative for people that don't fit in the standard seat



I don't get the design of this seat at all.    It's not friendly to tall or large people and I dont' see why it has to be like this.    Design is definitely interfering with function in this case.    I get they tilt you forward and you are on a ledge so they need to make sure you don't do something like jump up and fall to your death if startled.    

Also it doesnt' seem like there has been training on what a person should to do to help get it to lock or any engineering instruction on how the seat is really designed to function.    In my case I got locked in but after I got locked in, both CMs said, what did you just do so we can tell others...


----------



## Accident

rteetz said:


> I'm skeptical at the 6 hours. I've heard 4 hours.



The line is easily 6-7 times longer than soarins.   and about triple the space mountain queue (counting both sides as 1).

the whole soarin ride is just the last spot where you finally have hope you might be next.    First you spent some time outside on a winding path getting up to the middle of the moutains.  It's about the length of kali queue.   Then you go inside for your first switch back room that is about the size of great movie rides indoor queue.   Then you enter the phosphorous switch back rooms after first passing the bottle refiller and water fountain (which you'll need you ahven't seen a/c yet).    That is about the size of great movie rides indoor room again.    Then you get the little tease of the lab with the avatar which is similar in size to 1 of the star tours rooms with a line.  Finally you can see the final sorting but first you have to do the switchback room with the painted avatars on the wall.    then you get sorted into your queue line which appears to hold enough people for 4 rides and based on ride length, that last spot alone can be up to an hour wait.  Then you go into the preshow that distracts you for another 10 or so minutes with 2 rooms to get choosen and decontaminated.    

Fastpass is the long winding path (kali style, side by side), then when you get inside you split off to a different hallway that can hold people, looks just like soarin's hallways before you ride.   then you get merged in with standby for the queue line (and there is 2 sets so my guess is you go into the closer to fastpass lines and don't merge).  

This is easily a 1-2 hour fastpass queue + 6-7 hour standby queue.   In other words, on opening day in order for the ride to clear out by 2am, the are going to have to stop people going into it about 8pm if the line stretches all the way to the ride entrance under the tree.     Oh and it just hit me, there is also ropes out under the tree that can probably hold another 30-40 minutes of line.. 

I'm going back thursday, I'll run a simple video of what it's like just walking through standby as they are using fastpass for the previews and standby is free to explore and see the queue.


----------



## disprincess2213

For those of you who have been, we have our AP preview and DH and I would love to ride fop but we have DD who is four and not tall enough so we would need to do Rider switch.   We are trying how to figure out if it is worth it for us to both go or not go at all because we don't want her to wait over an hour for both of us to ride with not much for her to do... What are your experiences?


----------



## beesly

Accident said:


> Also it doesnt' seem like there has been training on what a person should to do to help get it to lock or any engineering instruction on how the seat is really designed to function.    In my case I got locked in but after I got locked in, both CMs said, what did you just do so we can tell others...



At yesterday's preview, there were CMs stationed at the entrance to Pandora and at the entrance to FOP with photos of the ride vehicle with the restraints highlighted. I heard the CMs telling people to slide all the way forward on the seat. I didn't hear if they gave any other instructions/tips for the leg restraints.


----------



## FastPasser.

wilkeliza said:


> it isn't the real percentage information Disney has.


I can't divulge the actual percentage, yes, I do know what it is, but it's in the single digits and very low at that.


----------



## FastPasser.

FastPasser. said:


> I'll be back tomorrow and will report on how it went today and tomorrow.


I posted that on Monday. Just like Sunday, everyone at the Monday preview was given a FoP FP. AFAIK that was the case for the first two sessions yesterday. And as I was there for the last two sessions, I know that it was also the case. I expect the same outcome today.

It's hoped that the test seat will be installed by later this week.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Accident said:


> I don't get the design of this seat at all.    It's not friendly to tall or large people and I dont' see why it has to be like this.    Design is definitely interfering with function in this case.    I get they tilt you forward and you are on a ledge so they need to make sure you don't do something like jump up and fall to your death if startled.
> 
> Also it doesnt' seem like there has been training on what a person should to do to help get it to lock or any engineering instruction on how the seat is really designed to function.    In my case I got locked in but after I got locked in, both CMs said, what did you just do so we can tell others...



Obviously I haven't been on the ride yet but it feels like it is set up to increase the sensation of being in a living creature and part of that is through effects in the restraints

Maybe they can have alternative one that maybe doesn't give the full effect but let's more people ride


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Accident said:


> I don't get the design of this seat at all.    It's not friendly to tall or large people and I dont' see why it has to be like this.    Design is definitely interfering with function in this case.    I get they tilt you forward and you are on a ledge so they need to make sure you don't do something like jump up and fall to your death if startled.
> 
> Also it doesnt' seem like there has been training on what a person should to do to help get it to lock or any engineering instruction on how the seat is really designed to function.    In my case I got locked in but after I got locked in, both CMs said, what did you just do so we can tell others...



As to the training part - from reading reviews it seems like some have been really good and some less so - but I suppose this preview period is for them as well to figure out what works best and how best to communicate it

I will say that the uncertainty around it I think is creating the most frustrating.  If it was as simple as someone taller than X or weighing more than Y I think it would be easier to deal with and prep for


----------



## yulilin3

Dan Murphy said:


> How the heck was that video made?  Was the camera looking through the 3D glasses?


On the videos description they say it was a go pro mounted on the chest.


----------



## yulilin3

disprincess2213 said:


> For those of you who have been, we have our AP preview and DH and I would love to ride fop but we have DD who is four and not tall enough so we would need to do Rider switch.   We are trying how to figure out if it is worth it for us to both go or not go at all because we don't want her to wait over an hour for both of us to ride with not much for her to do... What are your experiences?


If everything is working properly and they load you fast, the entire experience, from entering the queue to exiting is about 30 minutes


----------



## yulilin3

post from another person who is Pooh Sized
_
Many people have been messaging me and asking about fitting on Flight of Passage at Pandora...the Banshee Ride.
YOU SHOULD TRY TO RIDE! THERE ARE ONLY 8 PEOPLE, WHO YOU WILL NEVER SEE AGAIN, IN THE ROOM! DON'T BE WORRIED ABOUT BEING EMBARRASSED! JUST GO TRY!! THE AWESOMENESS OF THE RIDE IS WORTH THE RISK OF IT NOT WORKING OUT. 
STANDBY LINE IS PRETTY COOL TOO...LONG BUT COOL. So, it's not a waste of time. 

Bottom line...I don't think weight is too much of a factor. My pear shape hips fit and did the 3 click lockdown.
Legs...too wide..too long...too short are the issue for the behind the knee lock down points. 
Consider being brave enough to TRY, your "Right" of Passage!_

John Panda's answer
_
I cannot agree more with this post. As a big wide guy, I certainly can relate to not wanting to be embarrassed - but seriously - it's in our heads.
I tried and as fate would have it, I fit. I mean, when it was done I think I heard the Tupperware freshness seal zsssst sound as it unlocked but it was a great experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



A lot of bigger folks ask - will I fit? You really can't tell from a photo._


----------



## LauraLea

My DH had to leave the ride.  He is large with long legs, but not nearly the largest man in our group.  His problem was due to arthritis in his back and knees.  He just could not contort both his back and legs into the position needed to get the restraints to fasten.  I was so concerned at first about his size, but after reading reviews was pretty sure he would fit.  However, the poor man struggles to put his own shoes and socks on just because he cannot bend.  I wish he could have tried the seat before getting on the ride.

Laura


----------



## bluefunnel

My wife, even though she was a bit embarrassed, is still thinking about taking another trip soon to try again but making a few adjustments(she's determined to ride it). Wearing more flexible shoes(as I brought up before), and riding it first thing, two weeks of walking in heat and salty foods can cause some calf swelling.  

I am hoping the test seat has an accurate locking function. When I first heard about it, I was worried it would be more to test for wheelchair transfers.


----------



## SueM in MN

Accident said:


> I forgot 1 VERY important piece about flights of passage....
> 
> There is a strobe light in your eyes when it starts and ends..     If you have any sensitivity to strobe lights, DO NOT RIDE or be prepared to close your eyes when the ride starts.    You'll feel when the ride seat is moving to know when to open them and the second time your banshee stops is when you want to close them again until you feel the restraints unlock.
> 
> Nobody including disney has been warning about this.
> 
> edit: the effect makes it so you can't see the wall moving to start the ride..  it's well done but not the greatest choice in how to pull it off.   It's a screwed up detail that will impact someone.
> 
> second edit:   They will come and check the restraints and when the CM leaves the room is when you want to close them at the start, you don't have to sit there closed while the restraints are locked.   It's not a subtle strobe, it's designed to make you not see the wall open and suddenly the screen working.





wilkeliza said:


> I wonder if they don't say it as they aren't true strobes. The 1st one is basically fast blinking leds for a second and the final one is in the video itself and not lights. Similar to "hyper speed" in Star Wars movies.


This is copied from the disABILITIES FAQs thread. The actual information was summarized from information on the Epilepsy Foundation and other medical websites.

*Epilepsy*
Most people think of strobe lights when they think of seizures, but most people with seizures don't have any problems with strobe lights.
WDW doesn't actually use any lights that are technically strobe lights (i.e, fast, regular flashes of light) and they do not have any warnings for seizures and/or strobe lights on any attractions. Where they do have flashing lights, they are always irregularly flashing, which is a different situation.
Most true strobe lights flash many times per second, but slowing to 5 flashes per second or less means that the majority of even photosensitive epileptics are not going to have a problem. Only about 3-7% of people with epilepsy are photosensitive and have problems with lights; of those, only about 5% would have a problem with a light flashing 5 times per second or less.

This is something to talk to your doctor with, but in for most people with epilepsy, the lights at WDW won't cause any problems.

If you do encounter flashing lights and are concerned, the Epilepsy Foundation recommends *covering one eye* and turning/looking away from the direct source of light. The reason for covering only one eye and looking away from the direct light is to prevent both eyes from sending exactly the same information to the brain.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not sure if this was posted here or not but Disney Food Blog has their full review up of both Satu’li Canteen and Pongu Pongu

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...-animal-kingdoms-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...-animal-kingdoms-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/

Overall pretty positive reviews, but definitely some things they liked better than others.  I also wish people felt more positive about some of the signature drinks


----------



## JennLTX

ethanwa said:


> Any line can reach 6 hours... it's more that they never do because people just aren't willing to ever wait that long for some ride or experience. The last time I remember a 6 hour line in Walt Disney World was to meet Elsa soon after the Frozen movie came out.


And that's what I keep thinking:  the line for that and for Frozen Ever After were motivated by, I would argue, the most popular Disney princesses ever and their incredibly devoted fan base.  So _those_ lines never surprised me.  Exciting as FoP no doubt is, and as cool as the land _clearly _is, I just don't see the majority of visitors being nearly as motivated and thus willing to stand in line for THAT long.  I could be completely wrong, and banshee purchases don't happen this trip because we'll be there one week after the grand opening and the lines for the rides and the store wind up every bit as insane as feared, but I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Accident said:


> The line is easily 6-7 times longer than soarins.   and about triple the space mountain queue (counting both sides as 1).
> 
> the whole soarin ride is just the last spot where you finally have hope you might be next.    First you spent some time outside on a winding path getting up to the middle of the moutains.  It's about the length of kali queue.   Then you go inside for your first switch back room that is about the size of great movie rides indoor queue.   Then you enter the phosphorous switch back rooms after first passing the bottle refiller and water fountain (which you'll need you ahven't seen a/c yet).    That is about the size of great movie rides indoor room again.    Then you get the little tease of the lab with the avatar which is similar in size to 1 of the star tours rooms with a line.  Finally you can see the final sorting but first you have to do the switchback room with the painted avatars on the wall.    then you get sorted into your queue line which appears to hold enough people for 4 rides and based on ride length, that last spot alone can be up to an hour wait.  Then you go into the preshow that distracts you for another 10 or so minutes with 2 rooms to get choosen and decontaminated.
> 
> Fastpass is the long winding path (kali style, side by side), then when you get inside you split off to a different hallway that can hold people, looks just like soarin's hallways before you ride.   then you get merged in with standby for the queue line (and there is 2 sets so my guess is you go into the closer to fastpass lines and don't merge).
> 
> This is easily a 1-2 hour fastpass queue + 6-7 hour standby queue.   In other words, on opening day in order for the ride to clear out by 2am, the are going to have to stop people going into it about 8pm if the line stretches all the way to the ride entrance under the tree.     Oh and it just hit me, there is also ropes out under the tree that can probably hold another 30-40 minutes of line..
> 
> I'm going back thursday, I'll run a simple video of what it's like just walking through standby as they are using fastpass for the previews and standby is free to explore and see the queue.



I wonder if there will be a new policy about you being able to ride as long as you get in line before official close time. Or maybe the ride will "break down" each night an hour or so after close.

(ETA: sarcasm above)


----------



## Lost Yeti

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be there all day, we can regret it together
> TBH I love craziness at the parks, personally I don't have to be anywhere else or do anything so I just sit and enjoy the madness. I for sure will be there for the change from dusk to dark, I cannot wait



I hadn't thought about the "dusk to dark" period. You have me strongly thinking about it now 



bluefunnel said:


> I am hoping the test seat has an accurate locking function. When I first heard about it, I was worried it would be more to test for wheelchair transfers.



THIS is the big question about the test seat. It would not be as useful without an accurate mechanism. Has anyone noticed where the calf mechanism comes from? Does it comes from underneath the floor? Actually, I don't recall seeing the back pad when getting on either.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

DonaldDuck77 said:


> I wonder if there will be a new policy about you being able to ride as long as you get in line before official close time. Or maybe the ride will "break down" each night an hour or so after close.


I would really doubt that. Disney hasn't done that yet to an attraction to my knowledge. When I lived near Disneyland, I remember getting in line for Nemo Submarine Voyage right after it opened, and we got in line 5 minutes before the park closed (9 p.m.). We didn't ride the attraction until close to 1-2 a.m. I can't remember the exact time. It has been many years.


----------



## Madonna3

Accident said:


> .    In my case I got locked in but after I got locked in, both CMs said, what did you just do so we can tell others...



So what did you do?


----------



## DonaldDuck77

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I would really doubt that. Disney hasn't done that yet to an attraction to my knowledge. When I lived at Disneyland, I remember getting in line for Nemo Submarine Voyage right after it opened, and we got in line 5 minutes before the park closed (9 p.m.). We didn't ride the attraction until close to 1-2 a.m. I can't remember the exact time. It has been many years.



I would doubt it too. Just "talking" through things. If I was going to wait in a long line, it would be from just before park close until whenever I get there. I am sure others would agree.


----------



## Lesley Wake

DonaldDuck77 said:


> I wonder if there will be a new policy about you being able to ride as long as you get in line before official close time. Or maybe the ride will "break down" each night an hour or so after close.


Yes, this is my thought too. Even with the extra-extra magic hours, I wouldn't count on using those to be able to ride FoP; the CMs may just need them to clear out the ride!


----------



## wilkeliza

Lost Yeti said:


> I hadn't thought about the "dusk to dark" period. You have me strongly thinking about it now
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is the big question about the test seat. It would not be as useful without an accurate mechanism. Has anyone noticed where the calf mechanism comes from? Does it comes from underneath the floor? Actually, I don't recall seeing the back pad when getting on either.



It is on the side of tbe ride vehicle about 2-3 feet up. You can see it in photos. It swings forward and pushes your leg forward. It does not cup the calf.


----------



## IrishNYC

DonaldDuck77 said:


> I wonder if there will be a new policy about you being able to ride as long as you get in line before official close time. Or maybe the ride will "break down" each night an hour or so after close.


You're already allowed to ride once you're on line. No need to change policy.


----------



## Lost Yeti

TheMaxRebo said:


> Overall pretty positive reviews, but definitely some things they liked better than others.  I also wish people felt more positive about some of the signature drinks



We split the Night Blossom drink and both thought it was good at first, however, it got too sweet pretty quick and we couldn't finish it. 

That being said, Satu'li Canteen will be our quick service restaurant of choice from now on; we really enjoyed the food an experience there.


----------



## wilkeliza

For those that want a technique for load it is straddle the bike and shuffle as far forward as you can. Once you can't go any more sit. Sit normally at first. Push youself even more forward. Once you are sure you can't get any more forward sit up straight until the restraints engage. Once they are locked then you can adjust your body. A lot of people are putting their feet behind their body as you would riding a sport motorcycle or how people want to ride those motorcycle video games but by doing that you end up blocking the leg restraint.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Lesley Wake said:


> Yes, this is my thought too. Even with the extra-extra magic hours, I wouldn't count on using those to be able to ride FoP; the CMs may just need them to clear out the ride!


I personally think this is why they added extra magic hours. That is for the point of only "resort guests" can enter the lines from 11-1 a.m. I really feel like a lot of people aren't going to stay that late. They might. Who knows, because this land hasn't opened yet. I think it was a smart move for Disney to add extra magic hours. Also, they basically advertised to resort guests to come during these EMH, so I don't know why resort guests wouldn't be able to ride FoP.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lost Yeti said:


> We split the Night Blossom drink and both thought it was good at first, however, it got too sweet pretty quick and we couldn't finish it.
> 
> That being said, Satu'li Canteen will be our quick service restaurant of choice from now on; we really enjoyed the food an experience there.



That is one thing I am reading - that a number of the drinks are too sweet (which is a little surprising given that they are pushing a "healthy" food option there - sweet = sugar to me).  And then the ones that aren't overly sweet aren't that unique.

At least the beers are getting good reviews


----------



## Flossbolna

DonaldDuck77 said:


> I wonder if there will be a new policy about you being able to ride as long as you get in line before official close time. Or maybe the ride will "break down" each night an hour or so after close.
> 
> (ETA: sarcasm above)



Well, the Frozen ride seems to have a strategy to avoid a really long line just before closing: Posting inflated wait times. On our last trip this happened to us several times: We went to the Frozen ride about 15 minutes before Illuminations and it showed a 70 minute wait. There was no one standing outside the building, so we thought that the 70 minutes had to be inflated. We got in line. We waited 18 minutes, saw most of Illuminations when we got off. By the time we got off, the line was nearly non existent. The same thing happened two other evenings. Posted wait times exceeded real wait times by far.

They also do this at Crush's Coaster at DLP. Not to the same extent, but there the wait time usually is still posted as 45 minutes when it only is 30 minutes or less just before closing.


----------



## jack flash

Flossbolna said:


> Well, the Frozen ride seems to have a strategy to avoid a really long line just before closing: Posting inflated wait times. On our last trip this happened to us several times: We went to the Frozen ride about 15 minutes before Illuminations and it showed a 70 minute wait. There was no one standing outside the building, so we thought that the 70 minutes had to be inflated. We got in line. We waited 18 minutes, saw most of Illuminations when we got off. By the time we got off, the line was nearly non existent. The same thing happened two other evenings. Posted wait times exceeded real wait times by far.
> 
> They also do this at Crush's Coaster at DLP. Not to the same extent, but there the wait time usually is still posted as 45 minutes when it only is 30 minutes or less just before closing.


I have to say,if you see the people waiting in line outside....you will have one hell of a long wait.The que is longer once you get inside


----------



## palmbeachguy

FastPasser. said:


> I'll have to cop out and give you my standard response to this question, which BTW is a non-answer.
> _"Because the time they've been allowing guests to enter Pandora has been fluctuating from session to session as it's dependent on several varying factors, I'm not able to advise you on when to line up or if you should line up early. What I can tell you is that opening time has gone from about 60 minutes before the scheduled session start time, to very close to opening time." _
> 
> If FoP is running as it did yesterday, you could have arrived up to 15 minutes before closing time and still get a FP. If FoP is not behaving and even if you were let in an hour before your time slot, I have seen it where no one got a FoP during the entire session. But too many people are arriving super early, hours too early.
> 
> I have an off day today, hey, I deserved a break, so I don't know how it went, but I'll be back tomorrow and will report on how it went today and tomorrow. I'll also be there on your day, but you lucked out, I won't be there until 2:30. If you're still there then and spot a CM who looks clueless, that's me, stop and say hi.



Hey @FastPasser Here's hoping you will be there this Saturday for the 6-8 session.  I'll be there as part of the D23 crowd.  I'll keep an eye out for you. I'm a Pooh sized guy with my skinnier sized husband.  We both have some health issues, so waiting in line to get in will be a tough one for us, especially if its blazing sun.  I'm totally nervous about FoP and fitting, but it sounds like I should be ok.  Can't wait to experience the new land!  Hope I finally get to meet you.  I'm a long time lurker, don't really post much.


----------



## Lightsoutx12

Just went to the AP preview yesterday and I was amazed. I never saw the movie but both rides were simply stunning and Disney did an amazing job. As soon as I took my first step in Pandora I felt like I was in another world. It was like I wasn't in Animal Kingdom anymore, it was insane. The river ride was great but Flight of passage was on a whole different level. The technology they used on that ride was out of this world and everyone needs to see it for themselves. The pictures and videos you will see posting do not do the land justice one bit.


----------



## FastPasser.

palmbeachguy said:


> Hey @FastPasser Here's hoping you will be there this Saturday for the 6-8 session.


Be careful for what you wish for. Actually, I will be there.


----------



## wdw&sonny

Are FP available at 30 day mark for either of the new Pandora attractions?

What are the FP availability at 30 days for other premier/new attractions?  i.e. are FPs available for SDMT at 30 days?  Soarin?

I am trying to gauge if I stand a chance of getting a FP for either new Pandora attraction at 30 day mark for 9/16.


----------



## OrangeCountyCommuter

ethanwa said:


> Any line can reach 6 hours... it's more that they never do because people just aren't willing to ever wait that long for some ride or experience. The last time I remember a 6 hour line in Walt Disney World was to meet Elsa soon after the Frozen movie came out.





RachaelA said:


> More power to the people who would wait 6+ hours for a ride, but I could never do it. Disney planning for 8-9 hours seems... wow....


I am with you. Unless there's a pot of gold I am not standing in line all day!




AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I would really doubt that. Disney hasn't done that yet to an attraction to my knowledge. When I lived at Disneyland, I remember getting in line for Nemo Submarine Voyage right after it opened, and we got in line 5 minutes before the park closed (9 p.m.). We didn't ride the attraction until close to 1-2 a.m. I can't remember the exact time. It has been many years.



This is why I think the lines for the attractions in this addition will be huge even if the movie wasn't that popular.   Nemo was really just a redesign of an existing ride and the lines were UNBELIVABLE. (which is why it was open for several years before I rode it!)

Going Sunday morning for DVC preview and hoping the lines aren't too long and everything is working!   Because if not it may be a while before I ride... LOL!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OrangeCountyCommuter said:


> I am with you. *Unless there's a pot of gold* I am not standing in line all day!



or Walt's frozen head


----------



## yulilin3

wdw&sonny said:


> Are FP available at 30 day mark for either of the new Pandora attractions?
> 
> What are the FP availability at 30 days for other premier/new attractions?  i.e. are FPs available for SDMT at 30 days?  Soarin?
> 
> I am trying to gauge if I stand a chance of getting a FP for either new Pandora attraction at 30 day mark for 9/16.


Pandora attractions fp at 30 days are hard but possible, I got NRJ fp but have not been able to get FoP.
SDMT and Soarin are easier but you should still check 7am of your 30 day window


----------



## palmbeachguy

FastPasser. said:


> Be careful for what you wish for. Actually, I will be there.



Awesome!!!  So you'll hold 2 FPs for us and hide one of the Banshee stands (I've read they sell out for the day before the 6-8 previews a few times!).  Can't wait to check out this land.  See you Saturday!


----------



## rteetz

PHOTOS + REVIEW: Mobile Order Brings Seamless Convenience to Quick Service


----------



## FastPasser.

palmbeachguy said:


> Awesome!!!  So you'll hold 2 FPs for us


I would if I could, but if FoP continues to operate as it has been, you won't need to stand in line.


palmbeachguy said:


> and hide one of the Banshee stands (I've read they sell out for the day before the 6-8 previews a few times!)


Really, the stands are selling out?


palmbeachguy said:


> See you Saturday!


Just check name tags for N.H.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Accident said:


> probably used a polarizer filter.   You know those glasses you wear?  it's just 2 polarizing filters that let light in from different directions.   so put a polarizing filter on a camera and line it up correctly and you have just 1 eye of the image which is enough for a non-3d video.
> 
> at least that is my guess.





yulilin3 said:


> On the videos description they say it was a go pro mounted on the chest.


Thank you both.


----------



## simnia

Another question for those who have experienced FoP...Are your knees resting/up against metal or is there some sort of padding?


----------



## Tamiami

palmbeachguy said:


> Hey @FastPasser Here's hoping you will be there this Saturday for the 6-8 session.  I'll be there as part of the D23 crowd.  I'll keep an eye out for you. I'm a Pooh sized guy with my skinnier sized husband.  We both have some health issues, so waiting in line to get in will be a tough one for us, especially if its blazing sun.  I'm totally nervous about FoP and fitting, but it sounds like I should be ok.  Can't wait to experience the new land!  Hope I finally get to meet you.  I'm a long time lurker, don't really post much.



I'll be there,  too!! You'll have to watch for me,  and shout out if you see me! I'm easy to spot....I have red hair and am also rather rather pooh sized (and short!), and as I have no idea what @FastPasser looks like, I'll be scanning all the CM's nametags looking for 'NH', and muttering "Fastpasser...? Fastpasser, is that you??" at them.


----------



## JDUCKY

Capang said:


> That is a super high percentage and not at all the norm at Disney. Would placing a test seat even help? I wonder if the test seat would have the restraints like the actual ride. In my experience test seats usually have seat belts to fasten not bars or other types of restraints.



The writer made an assumption that empty seats in the next section meant people of a certain size had to be told they couldn't ride.  That is not necessarily the case, unless she just neglected to include having discussed it personally with multiple people.  Not every level has been loaded fully and some levels will go completely empty during a ride cycle.


----------



## wilkeliza

simnia said:


> Another question for those who have experienced FoP...Are your knees resting/up against metal or is there some sort of padding?



There is padding where your knee is.


----------



## wilkeliza

JDUCKY said:


> The writer made an assumption that empty seats in the next section meant people of a certain size had to be told they couldn't ride.  That is not necessarily the case, unless she just neglected to include having discussed it personally with multiple people.  Not every level has been loaded fully and some levels will go completely empty during a ride cycle.



Agree. In our group on the day it was having issues one area had 2 to 3 seats that were not functioning and I peaked at the CMs load board and there were several marked off as being inactive.


----------



## Accident

simnia said:


> Another question for those who have experienced FoP...Are your knees resting/up against metal or is there some sort of padding?



well my knees couldn't get all the way in, mine were resting against the plastic that makes up the seat and is way to low for tall people.   even like that, the ride was rather smooth and no discomfort.


----------



## jade1

Lesley Wake said:


> Even with the extra-extra magic hours, I wouldn't count on using those to be able to ride FoP; the CMs may just need them to clear out the ride!




I think the EMH will be nice for non hotel guests as well. Might keep a few hotel guests out of the lines until 11 to 1.

And what a great environment for non hotel guests to enjoy from 11 to 1.


----------



## Accident

jade1 said:


> I think the EMH will be nice for non hotel guests as well. Might keep a few hotel guests out of the lines until 11 to 1.
> 
> And what a great environment for non hotel guests to enjoy from 11 to 1.



I love AK at night, and I'm sure pandora is just going to add to it.  even doing nothing, it's a great time to just stroll around.     Now if the ride will be letting more people in so they can get it empty by 2 is a different story.   That is a really long queue they made for it.  Much longer than any other ride at any park.


----------



## JayLeeJay

We attended our annual pass preview last night. We arrived at 5:45 and were given a FP for FoP for 7-7:15. There was no line to get in and the area did not feel very crowded. We took some pictures and went straight for food. They had the mobile ordering running but we went through the regular line. In our opinion, dinner is much better than breakfast! We loved both the curry pods and the build-your-own bowl. We headed to FoP at 7pm and didn't get out until 8:15. The ride broke down while we were in the 2nd pre-show. We had to walk out of the pre-show areas and back to the loading hold area. Saw lots of cast members walking around with big equipment trying to get things up and running. When we got off, the shop and ride were both closed (at least to people entering, people in line were still allowed to ride). We also didn't get a chance to walk the standby queue but I imagine there will plenty of time to stand in the line later on. They did keep NRJ running past 8pm since the banshees were not cooperating, so if you get stuck in FoP but want to see NRJ check before leaving even if it is after 8pm. We started to get shooed out around 8:30pm. The cast members were very easy about it. It was clear they were ready to get people out but they weren't rushing people who were taking pictures.

The big difference we noted from Monday morning to Tuesday night was how cool the whole area is at night, even without the full lighting effects. Even with just the black lights they had the ground looked amazing! Can't wait to see the full effects. Pictures of the ground were almost as popular as pictures of the floating mountains.

The volume of all the sound effects also seemed louder Tuesday night. From walking around to NRJ everything seemed more prominent and it felt like there were critters that could jump out at any minute. Not sure if they turned up the volume or if we just had more time to listen. I also found NRJ to be more enjoyable tonight. I think it was a combination of the louder effects, it being dark outside (less of a transition in to the ride), and having the boat to ourself.

I have also been so impressed with the cast members. They have been awesome with keeping the theming, so kind when rides haven't been working, so knowledgable of all the new stuff, and all seem genuinely excited about Pandora.

Edited to add that I have two FoP FPs I need to cancel for June 3 for 3:05-4:05pm. Thought I would offer here to see if anyone wants to coordinate a time to cancel/book. PM if interested.


----------



## wilkeliza

JayLeeJay said:


> The volume of all the sound effects also seemed louder Tuesday night. From walking around to NRJ everything seemed more prominent and it felt like there were critters that could jump out at any minute. Not sure if they turned up the volume or if we just had more time to listen. I also found NRJ to be more enjoyable tonight. I think it was a combination of the louder effects, it being dark outside (less of a transition in to the ride), and having the boat to ourself.



I know on one of the imagineer talks they said that they wanted the night to feel different so sounds like they achieved that. I know the "predators" are suppose to be out and about at night but not so much during the day.


----------



## linzbear

JDUCKY said:


> The writer made an assumption that empty seats in the next section meant people of a certain size had to be told they couldn't ride.  That is not necessarily the case, unless she just neglected to include having discussed it personally with multiple people.  Not every level has been loaded fully and some levels will go completely empty during a ride cycle.



Very true.  We had someone escorted off when I rode, and there was an empty seat as well as that man's daughter.  The writer would have assumed 3 people couldn't fit, when in reality it was 1.


----------



## jade1

Accident said:


> I love AK at night, and I'm sure pandora is just going to add to it.  even doing nothing, it's a great time to just stroll around.    * Now if the ride will be letting more people in so they can get it empty by 2 is a different story. *  That is a really long queue they made for it.  Much longer than any other ride at any park.



Not following. Do you mean in this case (bold) it will not be nice for non hotel guests to enjoy from 11 to 1?

Actually seems like more in line would be even better for non hotel guests.


----------



## Accident

jade1 said:


> Not following. Do you mean in this case (bold) it will not be nice for non hotel guests to enjoy from 11 to 1?



I am speculating that pandora is going to be so full at first, it might be a long line just to get into pandora to even be able to look around and you might need to get there earlier to wait your turn to get in.   For the resort guest, I think your going to find flight of passage has a 6-7 hour wait so that means they can't let more peopel into line after 8 or 9pm in order for the ride to be empty by 2am which is how disney operates.     They do similar with FEA where they stop letting people get in line if the ride can't empty out by 1 hour after close.


----------



## wilkeliza

Accident said:


> I am speculating that pandora is going to be so full at first, it might be a long line just to get into pandora to even be able to look around and you might need to get there earlier to wait your turn to get in.   For the resort guest, I think your going to find flight of passage has a 6-7 hour wait so that means they can't let more peopel into line after 8 or 9pm in order for the ride to be empty by 2am which is how disney operates.     They do similar with FEA where they stop letting people get in line if the ride can't empty out by 1 hour after close.



They may not have to do this for Pandora though. FEA they had to do that as there is no way to clear the World Showcase and thus the rest of Epcot if there are people still in line more then 2 hours after (it is really 2 hours not 1 hour this is coming form someone who use to clear the parks). With Pandora they could easily set up exits that get people out of DAK and still have had the ability to clear and shut down everything else.


----------



## Accident

wilkeliza said:


> They may not have to do this for Pandora though. FEA they had to do that as there is no way to clear the World Showcase and thus the rest of Epcot if there are people still in line more then 2 hours after (it is really 2 hours not 1 hour this is coming form someone who use to clear the parks). With Pandora they could easily set up exits that get people out of DAK and still have had the ability to clear and shut down everything else.



We'll find out..  I'm rather interested in seeing what happens after it's open to public.   they  seem to think up until july 4 is going to be insane.


----------



## jade1

Accident said:


> I am speculating that pandora is going to be so full at first, it might be a long line just to get into pandora to even be able to look around and you might need to get there earlier to wait your turn to get in.   For the resort guest, I think your going to find flight of passage has a 6-7 hour wait so that means they can't let more peopel into line after 8 or 9pm in order for the ride to be empty by 2am which is how disney operates.     They do similar with FEA where they stop letting people get in line if the ride can't empty out by 1 hour after close.



Oh I gotcha. There is a line to get into Pandora (the entire Land) they may not allow non hotel guests into.

If it's that popular/busy-just think of it without EMH geez.


----------



## wilkeliza

jade1 said:


> Oh I gotcha. There is a line to get into Pandora (the entire Land) they may not allow non hotel guests into.
> 
> If it's that popular/busy-just think of it without EMH geez.



It is possible that since this is suppose to be for resort guests that unlike other EMH they prevent non resort guest from coming into the land at all at first. It would be the first time they do it but it is possible with the nature of Pandora. We have to wait and see though.


----------



## jade1

wilkeliza said:


> It is possible that since this is suppose to be for resort guests that unlike other EMH they prevent non resort guest from coming into the land at all at first. It would be the first time they do it but it is possible with the nature of Pandora. We have to wait and see though.



Yep that's what I understood.


----------



## Dashcomplete

FastPasser. said:


> Be careful for what you wish for. Actually, I will be there.



I'll be there as well!  Thanks @FastPasser. for all the insider info!  I can't wait to check it out.


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

Accident said:


> The line is easily 6-7 times longer than soarins.   and about triple the space mountain queue (counting both sides as 1).
> 
> the whole soarin ride is just the last spot where you finally have hope you might be next.    First you spent some time outside on a winding path getting up to the middle of the moutains.  It's about the length of kali queue.   Then you go inside for your first switch back room that is about the size of great movie rides indoor queue.   Then you enter the phosphorous switch back rooms after first passing the bottle refiller and water fountain (which you'll need you ahven't seen a/c yet).    That is about the size of great movie rides indoor room again.    Then you get the little tease of the lab with the avatar which is similar in size to 1 of the star tours rooms with a line.  Finally you can see the final sorting but first you have to do the switchback room with the painted avatars on the wall.    then you get sorted into your queue line which appears to hold enough people for 4 rides and based on ride length, that last spot alone can be up to an hour wait.  Then you go into the preshow that distracts you for another 10 or so minutes with 2 rooms to get choosen and decontaminated.
> 
> Fastpass is the long winding path (kali style, side by side), then when you get inside you split off to a different hallway that can hold people, looks just like soarin's hallways before you ride.   then you get merged in with standby for the queue line (and there is 2 sets so my guess is you go into the closer to fastpass lines and don't merge).
> 
> This is easily a 1-2 hour fastpass queue + 6-7 hour standby queue.   In other words, on opening day in order for the ride to clear out by 2am, the are going to have to stop people going into it about 8pm if the line stretches all the way to the ride entrance under the tree.     Oh and it just hit me, there is also ropes out under the tree that can probably hold another 30-40 minutes of line..
> 
> I'm going back thursday, I'll run a simple video of what it's like just walking through standby as they are using fastpass for the previews and standby is free to explore and see the queue.



I don't see a bathroom listed in the queue description above.  I might wait a couple hours in line, but I would need a potty stop before I need a water refill.  (I can carry water with me...)  This queue doesn't sound like it allows a guest to leave for the restroom and return.  I will need to use the standby line during our trip in May/June - Ideas?


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

Other than the note on the official park hours page regarding EMH that only mentions special Pandora EMH at night 11-1, do we have reason to believe that Pandora will NOT be open during morning EMH?


----------



## Accident

DVCkidsMOM said:


> I don't see a bathroom listed in the queue description above.  I might wait a couple hours in line, but I would need a potty stop before I need a water refill.  (I can carry water with me...)  This queue doesn't sound like it allows a guest to leave for the restroom and return.  I will need to use the standby line during our trip in May/June - Ideas?



good point.   there is emergency exits though    I'll ask about it tomorrow when I'm there.


----------



## jack flash

wdw&sonny said:


> Are FP available at 30 day mark for either of the new Pandora attractions?
> 
> What are the FP availability at 30 days for other premier/new attractions?  i.e. are FPs available for SDMT at 30 days?  Soarin?
> 
> I am trying to gauge if I stand a chance of getting a FP for either new Pandora attraction at


----------



## jack flash

If you are not a resort guest ,your chances of riding this ride are slim. Otherwise you will wait all day


----------



## linzbear

jack flash said:


> If you are not a resort guest ,your chances of riding this ride are slim. Otherwise you will wait all day


There's always rope drop


----------



## labdogs42

I read the article on Pandora for the Pooh Sized here and now I'm a little worried.  Does anyone know what body dimensions make it difficult to fit in the ride?  I'm hearing calf size and maybe waist size?  Anyone have any more details on this?  I'd look in that Pandora master thread, but it is WAY too long to try and find this info!


----------



## Flyerjab

Sorry ahead of time for the length of this post, but it has been a long time coming.

I am not going to be trying to sway opinions in any way about this ride. It was constructed in such a way that it will provide for the greatest of rifts in opinions from those that ride it. The ride is not long, and that point alone generates polarity among opinions. All I can add is that there can definitely be a difference in viewing it on YouTube vs. actually having ridden it.

 

I won't be putting a lot of photos here as it has already been video-taped and photographed to death. I included the above as an example of some of the Na'vi totem artwork that you can see in the queue. The queue area was supposed to have been constructed by the Na'vi, to allow you to have a point of entry into their culture and their world. That is why it appears much plainer compared to FoP. The design is intricate, however, and I can't imagine the amount of hours it took to hand weave everything. It is supposed to glow at night so I imagine that the queue will be neat to see after the sun sets.

The load area is a load area, so not much to see or report on. However, our group of 4 loved the design of the reed boats. The smaller size makes them more intimate which is fitting for this shorter ride profile.

The first thing that was interesting after the ride started was the argument over whether the first Na'vi character was a screen-based figure or an AA. My wife flat out refuses to believe it is a screen-based figure - but it is. This is where this gets interesting. My wife does not like Avatar in anyway. The other girl we were with had never seen it. And at this point we had already ridden the headliner FoP. I thought that they were going to be let down by this ride, along with my other friend.

Well...it was the exact opposite. They LOVED this ride (their reactions were great to see). They thought that the screens used for the animals, Na'vi, and general creation of depth within the rainforest were all excellent. They really liked the creatures that were hopping on the leaves overhead as they found the interaction of the projections and physical props to be truly convincing. The flora and all of the bioluminescent plants were astounding and well done. This ride really demonstrates the flaws and shortcomings of the Little Mermaid in NFL. There are no exposed areas in this ride. Every conceivable visible surface is beautiful and covered by something. Imagineering craftsmanship is on full display inside this ride.  

And of course they were blown away by the Shaman of Songs. And this is one that didn't thoroughly impress me in the videos as it clearly did other people. And I thought on video her voice came off as jarring and not very enjoyable. In person though, those concerns were all washed away as her voice is much better balanced against the background chorus. I will also say that this AA actually conveys emotion in her face. The range of expressions possible by this figure is staggering. The denouement of this ride, however, is a little uninspiring; but at that point I simply closed my eyes and enjoyed the music until we unloaded. I was glad to hear echoes of James Horner's original soundtrack, as I personally loved it in the movie and it was so sad to hear of his untimely death prior to the completion of this land.

Overall, the four of us loved this ride, including the queue. And for full disclosure, I feel that it only stumbles a bit in the end. The screens though I thought were magnificently done. They were used with a degree of subtlety that I frankly really appreciated. FoP just clobbers you and all of your senses with a sledgehammer (as it should). This ride is a simple ride, where the Na'vi have given you a peak into their mysterious, bioluminescent world. And the screens are hidden within the plethora of physical sets and props, so that you are allowed glimpses of animals and Na'vi, some up close and some way off in the distance. Again, this is done to such great effect that it might not be appreciated by all, but I loved it. It really created the illusion that you were far removed from the familiar, and were given this opportunity for a quaint, private journey into the world of the Na'vi.


----------



## yulilin3

labdogs42 said:


> I read the article on Pandora for the Pooh Sized here and now I'm a little worried.  Does anyone know what body dimensions make it difficult to fit in the ride?  I'm hearing calf size and maybe waist size?  Anyone have any more details on this?  I'd look in that Pandora master thread, but it is WAY too long to try and find this info!


I just merged your thread because all the info is here, you can go back, maybe 10 pages and get a good idea
There are no clear dimensions as to who cannot ride. If you know of John Panda or Banks Lee (both very active bloggers in the Disney community) they both were able to ride.
Again you can read reports here


----------



## wilkeliza

labdogs42 said:


> I read the article on Pandora for the Pooh Sized here and now I'm a little worried.  Does anyone know what body dimensions make it difficult to fit in the ride?  I'm hearing calf size and maybe waist size?  Anyone have any more details on this?  I'd look in that Pandora master thread, but it is WAY too long to try and find this info!



It is very hard to say what exactly and seems to be a mix of different things. You could be too big at your waste and then the back restraint doesn't click or you could be too big at your legs. Sometimes it is a length thing and sometimes a body proportion thing. Unfortunately unless someone is your exact body shape then no one will be able to say yes or no.


----------



## palmbeachguy

Tamiami said:


> I'll be there,  too!! You'll have to watch for me,  and shout out if you see me! I'm easy to spot....I have red hair and am also rather rather pooh sized (and short!), and as I have no idea what @FastPasser looks like, I'll be scanning all the CM's nametags looking for 'NH', and muttering "Fastpasser...? Fastpasser, is that you??" at them.



I was thinking the same thing.  I'll be walking around like a weirdo going FASTPASSER......is that you????  Tamiami!!!........where are you????  Dashcomplete!!!!!!!....is that you too??  HAHA

Sadly it looks like rain all afternoon.    I've got the umbrellas ready.  As much as pouring rain will make me cry, I will not let it get me down.  I need this vacation so dang bad.  I'm headed up tomorrow for a mental health retreat at my home the Wilderness Lodge.  So ready!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wilkeliza said:


> It is possible that since this is suppose to be for resort guests that unlike other EMH they prevent non resort guest from coming into the land at all at first. It would be the first time they do it but it is possible with the nature of Pandora. We have to wait and see though.



though would they kick people out of the area if they are already in it?  Either way, as long as the rides are limited to resort guests I think it will still be a nice perk for staying on site


----------



## wilkeliza

TheMaxRebo said:


> though would they kick people out of the area if they are already in it?  Either way, as long as the rides are limited to resort guests I think it will still be a nice perk for staying on site



No I don't think they would but I bet they will try to discourage entry if need be. I mean the fact they are doing the nightly EMH is totally new as I don't remember this happening even for NFL.


----------



## mmmears

This may not be a popular opinion, but I actually hope that they make sure that hotel guests are able to ride FoP if they stay late for the EMH.  I mean, what is the point of it if the rides are so full before it even starts that people who go for the EMH are shut out?  And this is coming from someone who has no intention of riding FoP (motion sickness issues) and already has FPs for NRJ.


----------



## goofygal531

labdogs42 said:


> I read the article on Pandora for the Pooh Sized here and now I'm a little worried.  Does anyone know what body dimensions make it difficult to fit in the ride?  I'm hearing calf size and maybe waist size?  Anyone have any more details on this?  I'd look in that Pandora master thread, but it is WAY too long to try and find this info!




If you google "Banks Lee" you will see he posted on Twitter that the first time he did NOT fit on FoP. But he went back to try again and had a completely different experience. The second time he fit! He said there was plenty of room for his legs. He had no problem with the restraints closing at all the second time. 

Unfortunately, it's going to be very difficult for the average park guest to get a second chance to try to ride FoP. Let alone, getting a first chance!  Banks was fortunate to go for a media preview then a pass holder preview.

Knowing this, I would suggest if anyone doesn't fit on one bike, ask to wait and try another one.


----------



## JacknSally

FastPasser. said:


> Be careful for what you wish for. Actually, I will be there.


*
That's our AP window! See you there!*


----------



## aviva5675

Went today, 12-2 slot, will try and give my best recollection.

Got in line at 1030, were about 15 people back. Was surprised the line wasnt longer yet. Waited exactly half hour and got let in at 11. Asked about a FOP FP and they said they weren't giving out any-- it was all stand by. So ok, walked quickly right to FOP, got there at 1104, walked right on (after the looooong queue) and was inside the first waiting area before 1115. Nice! There was our party of 4, and 2 others in our whole area. Or I guess I should say our chamber, there couldve been more in the other half.  No problems buckling in- one guy of the other 2 had a brief issue, the CM came over and quickly got him sorted.  

Loved the ride!  Soarin x15, but better.  The "strobe" flashes in the beginning were ok, and completely to distract from the screen starting up.  The ride was great, not jerky.  I dont do roller coasters and dont even like mine train, but this was ok-- did get a tad vertigo-ish feeling but not bad.  My cousin didnt like it and wouldnt ride again.  It is super immersive, lots of feelings like air, smells, etc.

Got off and went ride to NRJ.  Walked right on. I mean-right on.  Boats were half empty.  Very impressive, calming, enjoyable, fun for all.  Rode immediately after a 2d time.  That time saw people a few boats ahead stay on at end to ride right straight again.  

Decided to then try and ride FOP again.  Walked right in, got to the science area and then it all stopped. Realized after about 10 minutes there must be a problem with the ride. Waited total of about 20-25 minutes til the line started moving again.  Then found out it was down to 1 of the areas- so once in the sorting line we waited another 15 minutes or so til we got in.   Pre-show was different this time- longer, and different things discussed.  Enjoyed ride 2d time as much if not more.

Got out, went thru store, walked around the paths another 15 minutes and we were done.   

It was hot but shady areas were around, land is small but extremely cool. Go there as in all of DW with an open mind, suspend realism, and enjoy!!


----------



## aviva5675

There is a bathroom in Pandora.  

I think just the seats move on FOP not the room.  I decided to really focus on enjoying the experience and not look right/left etc, to see what could be seen. I could see the people on my right and left vaguely with my peripheral vision.

My cousin is 6'2 and had no problem at all fitting in. He has very big shoes and it was fine.  My other cousin, 5', said she felt very pressed in by the back restraint, but I thought it was fine. Actually, the second time we rode, I enjoyed the pressure on my back since it was getting sore from walking and standing!

The first time we rode they asked if we had issues climbing stairs and sent us to a line up a flight of stairs. The second time, no questioning and we were sent to to the same area, and flight of stairs.


----------



## Liljo22

Flyerjab said:


> Sorry ahead of time for the length of this post, but it has been a long time coming.
> 
> I am not going to be trying to sway opinions in any way about this ride. It was constructed in such a way that it will provide for the greatest of rifts in opinions from those that ride it. The ride is not long, and that point alone generates polarity among opinions. All I can add is that there can definitely be a difference in viewing it on YouTube vs. actually having ridden it.
> 
> View attachment 237759
> 
> I won't be putting a lot of photos here as it has already been video-taped and photographed to death. I included the above as an example of some of the Na'vi totem artwork that you can see in the queue. The queue area was supposed to have been constructed by the Na'vi, to allow you to have a point of entry into their culture and their world. That is why it appears much plainer compared to FoP. The design is intricate, however, and I can't imagine the amount of hours it took to hand weave everything. It is supposed to glow at night so I imagine that the queue will be neat to see after the sun sets.
> 
> The load area is a load area, so not much to see or report on. However, our group of 4 loved the design of the reed boats. The smaller size makes them more intimate which is fitting for this shorter ride profile.
> 
> The first thing that was interesting after the ride started was the argument over whether the first Na'vi character was a screen-based figure or an AA. My wife flat out refuses to believe it is a screen-based figure - but it is. This is where this gets interesting. My wife does not like Avatar in anyway. The other girl we were with had never seen it. And at this point we had already ridden the headliner FoP. I thought that they were going to be let down by this ride, along with my other friend.
> 
> Well...it was the exact opposite. They LOVED this ride (their reactions were great to see). They thought that the screens used for the animals, Na'vi, and general creation of depth within the rainforest were all excellent. They really liked the creatures that were hopping on the leaves overhead as they found the interaction of the projections and physical props to be truly convincing. The flora and all of the bioluminescent plants were astounding and well done. This ride really demonstrates the flaws and shortcomings of the Little Mermaid in NFL. There are no exposed areas in this ride. Every conceivable visible surface is beautiful and covered by something. Imagineering craftsmanship is on full display inside this ride.
> 
> And of course they were blown away by the Shaman of Songs. And this is one that didn't thoroughly impress me in the videos as it clearly did other people. And I thought on video her voice came off as jarring and not very enjoyable. In person though, those concerns were all washed away as her voice is much better balanced against the background chorus. I will also say that this AA actually conveys emotion in her face. The range of expressions possible by this figure is staggering. The denouement of this ride, however, is a little uninspiring; but at that point I simply closed my eyes and enjoyed the music until we unloaded. I was glad to hear echoes of James Horner's original soundtrack, as I personally loved it in the movie and it was so sad to hear of his untimely death prior to the completion of this land.
> 
> Overall, the four of us loved this ride, including the queue. And for full disclosure, I feel that it only stumbles a bit in the end. The screens though I thought were magnificently done. They were used with a degree of subtlety that I frankly really appreciated. FoP just clobbers you and all of your senses with a sledgehammer (as it should). This ride is a simple ride, where the Na'vi have given you a peak into their mysterious, bioluminescent world. And the screens are hidden within the plethora of physical sets and props, so that you are allowed glimpses of animals and Na'vi, some up close and some way off in the distance. Again, this is done to such great effect that it might not be appreciated by all, but I loved it. It really created the illusion that you were far removed from the familiar, and were given this opportunity for a quaint, private journey into the world of the Na'vi.



Thank you for the review.  I watched the "highlights video" and loved the look of the ride but watched the full POV video today and was concerned about the length of the ride.  I found it a little odd with the timing of the Shaman in the ride and what takes place afterwards.  Your review eases it somewhat but I still wish it would be a little longer.


----------



## beesly

Tamiami said:


> I'll be there,  too!! You'll have to watch for me,  and shout out if you see me! I'm easy to spot....I have red hair and am also rather rather pooh sized (and short!), and as I have no idea what @FastPasser looks like, I'll be scanning all the CM's nametags looking for 'NH', and muttering "Fastpasser...? Fastpasser, is that you??" at them.



That's not too far off from what I did, and it worked. 



jack flash said:


> If you are not a resort guest ,your chances of riding this ride are slim. Otherwise you will wait all day





linzbear said:


> There's always rope drop



I think Tusker House PPO ADRs will also be valuable for getting to Pandora ahead of the rope drop crowds for those who get the earliest seatings, eat quickly, and are willing to risk not seeing all of the characters.



aviva5675 said:


> There is a bathroom in Pandora.



There are at least two that I saw. However, I think the PP was talking about wanting one in the FoP standby queue.


----------



## FastPasser.

Tamiami said:


> I'll be there,  too!! You'll have to watch for me,  and shout out if you see me! I'm easy to spot....I have red hair and am also rather rather pooh sized (and short!), and as I have no idea what @FastPasser looks like, I'll be scanning all the CM's nametags looking for 'NH', and muttering "Fastpasser...? Fastpasser, is that you??" at them.


There are only a handful of CMs facilitating the entry process. I'll be among the first you see when you approach the courtyard area where check-in occurs. We're not Pandora CMs, so we have the standard WDW name tag and not the Pandora name tags.


Dashcomplete said:


> I'll be there as well!  Thanks @FastPasser. for all the insider info!


Due to the social media policy for CMs, I actually will not and do not post any insider info. It's all available to any website, and there are many, that have access to the internal CM website. I just get to see it before they do.


palmbeachguy said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  I'll be walking around like a weirdo going FASTPASSER......is that you????  Tamiami!!!........where are you????  Dashcomplete!!!!!!!....is that you too??  HAHA


As Beesly said, it worked for her. She found me and we had a nice chat before and after her preview.


palmbeachguy said:


> Sadly it looks like rain all afternoon.    I've got the umbrellas ready.  As much as pouring rain will make me cry, I will not let it get me down.


It poured last Sat. too. Just embrace the experience.


palmbeachguy said:


> I'm headed up tomorrow for a mental health retreat at my home the Wilderness Lodge. So ready!


My favorite resort and also my first assignment as a CM 100 years ago.


JacknSally said:


> That's our AP window! See you there


I'll be there.


aviva5675 said:


> I think just the seats move on FOP not the room.


The 8 seats are mounted on a articulating platform inside the room which is separate from the room enclosure. That's where the motion occurs. If you look back after the initial drop, you'll see that the platform has dropped about 2 feet, see fuzzy photo.


----------



## FastPasser.

beesly said:


> That's not too far off from what I did, and it worked.


It was nice to meet you.


----------



## FastPasser.

The big development today, and as a PP alluded to it, no return time, aka FP. FoP is running well enough that everyone who enters Pandora can just go to the Standby Que and experience FoP. That being the case, it's not necessary to line up early to enter Pandora.


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser. said:


> There are only a handful of CMs facilitating the entry process. I'll be among the first you see when you approach the courtyard area where check-in occurs. We're not Pandora CMs, so we have the standard WDW name tag and not the Pandora name tags.
> Due to the social media policy for CMs, I actually will not and do not post any insider info. It's all available to any website, and there are many, that have access to the internal CM website. I just get to see it before they do.
> As Beesly said, it worked for her. She found me and we had a nice chat before and after her preview.
> It poured last Sat. too. Just embrace the experience.
> My favorite resort and also my first assignment as a CM 100 years ago.
> I'll be there.
> The 8 seats are mounted on a articulating platform inside the room which is separate from the room enclosure. That's where the motion occurs. If you look back after the initial drop, you'll see that the platform has dropped about 2 feet, see fuzzy photo.



Wow! Thanks for the blurry photo! I've been on it and still am amazed as we find out more and more how it works.


----------



## beesly

FastPasser. said:


> It was nice to meet you.



It was nice to meet you, too! I'm glad to hear everything ran smoothly again today!


----------



## hickorysss

I found an annual passholder t-shirt during the preview tonight, but I was wondering if anyone has seen any merchandise specifically for dvc members during the dvc previews


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> The big development today, and as a PP alluded to it, no return time, aka FP. FoP is running well enough that everyone who enters Pandora can just go to the Standby Que and experience FoP. That being the case, it's not necessary to line up early to enter Pandora.


Any idea what the cycle times were running at? If everything worked better today it would Ben interesting to see how close they were to their expected capacity numbers.


----------



## wilkeliza

hickorysss said:


> I found an annual passholder t-shirt during the preview tonight, but I was wondering if anyone has seen any merchandise specifically for dvc members during the dvc previews



I didn't see any DVC stuff just passholder.


----------



## Stitch813

What are everyone's thoughts on which to fastpass?  Thinking will FP the river journey and rope drop FOP since the queue looks amazing!


----------



## kmc8826

I have the passholder preview for Friday.  I had kept on this thread (mostly) but now here looks like some recent developments.  

So our preview is 3-5.  If I plan on being there by 2:30 is that ok? Super early now not as necessary?

We are a party of 6 but I have the preview booked for 7.  Wrinkle is that 4 of us have AP's, but the other 2 here are my parents and they do not.  (The other 3 booked is one for DH not here and because the system reserved them because of AP certificates I had in my account.  I didn't even realize it until it was done and I couldn't modify).  Should I bother to have my parents try to come in with us or just have the 4 of us (me and the three girls with AP's who can just scan our bands and have it come up).  An help would be appreciated.  Hopefully that makes some sense.


----------



## wilkeliza

kmc8826 said:


> I have the passholder preview for Friday.  I had kept on this thread (mostly) but now here looks like some recent developments.
> 
> So our preview is 3-5.  If I plan on being there by 2:30 is that ok? Super early now not as necessary?
> 
> We are a party of 6 but I have the preview booked for 7.  Wrinkle is that 4 of us have AP's, but the other 2 here are my parents and they do not.  (The other 3 booked is one for DH not here and because the system reserved them because of AP certificates I had in my account.  I didn't even realize it until it was done and I couldn't modify).  Should I bother to have my parents try to come in with us or just have the 4 of us (me and the three girls with AP's who can just scan our bands and have it come up).  An help would be appreciated.  Hopefully that makes some sense.



Whose name is showing under the FPs? Your big issue may be that now your AP vouchers are assigned to those guests and if they use them in any way they can't be transfered to someone else.


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

FastPasser. said:


> There are only a handful of CMs facilitating the entry process. I'll be among the first you see when you approach the courtyard area where check-in occurs. We're not Pandora CMs, so we have the standard WDW name tag and not the Pandora name tags.
> Due to the social media policy for CMs, I actually will not and do not post any insider info. It's all available to any website, and there are many, that have access to the internal CM website. I just get to see it before they do.
> As Beesly said, it worked for her. She found me and we had a nice chat before and after her preview.
> It poured last Sat. too. Just embrace the experience.
> My favorite resort and also my first assignment as a CM 100 years ago.
> I'll be there.
> The 8 seats are mounted on a articulating platform inside the room which is separate from the room enclosure. That's where the motion occurs. If you look back after the initial drop, you'll see that the platform has dropped about 2 feet, see fuzzy photo.



Great info, thanks! I was wondering how the platform disconnected from the main structure. So it looks like there are hydraulics under each platform, and as the main door swings back, the platforms disengage from the main structure and show the screen simultaneously. Not a super unique design, but with all the elements it seems pretty impressive!


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> Any idea what the cycle times were running at? If everything worked better today it would Ben interesting to see how close they were to their expected capacity numbers.


And that's the down side of not issuing return time tickets in 15 minute blocks, the Standby Que can be longer. I've heard of hour waits at some points because it's the more popular ride and people are doing it more than once.


kmc8826 said:


> So our preview is 3-5.  If I plan on being there by 2:30 is that ok? Super early now not as necessary?


As long as FoP operates as it has been, 30 minutes before your session is good. They'll be little to no line by that time. All bets are off if it's not. AFAIK, all guests wanting to ride it, have, beginning last Sunday.


kmc8826 said:


> We are a party of 6 but I have the preview booked for 7. Wrinkle is that 4 of us have AP's, but the other 2 here are my parents and they do not.  (The other 3 booked is one for DH not here and because the system reserved them because of AP certificates I had in my account. Should I bother to have my parents try to come in with us


They've been very flexible regarding situations like yours. There are Guest Relations CMs at the entrance dealing with glitches in guest's reservations. They don't want to break up families and as long as it's legit, I'm confident you'll be fine.


ImagineerTHAT said:


> So it looks like there are hydraulics under each platform, and as the main door swings back, the platforms disengage from the main structure and show the screen simultaneously. Not a super unique design, but with all the elements it seems pretty impressive!


Yup, mechanically, nothing earth shattering. It's the combination of fairly compact motion simulators plus a perfectly synced 3D movie with a few environmental special effects thrown in.


----------



## HydroGuy

Stitch813 said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on which to fastpass?  Thinking will FP the river journey and rope drop FOP since the queue looks amazing!


It seems that most are concluding FOP will be more popular and to me that means use FP on FOP. Then RD the NRJ ride.


----------



## FastPasser.

HydroGuy said:


> It seems that most are concluding FOP will be more popular and to me that means use FP on FOP. Then RD the NRJ ride


And it's not even close. NRJ has been a walk-on to a short wait just about every day. And considering the small number of people allowed in, FoP without a FP can have a fairly decent wait.


----------



## Stitch813

FastPasser. said:


> And it's not even close. NRJ has been a walk-on to a short wait just about every day. And considering the small number of people allowed in, FoP without a FP can have a fairly decent wait.



I'm sure once it's open to the public and not just CM and passholder previews NRJ will have a long wait as well....especially since there are no restrictions for that ride.  I'm sure both will be crazy lol.


----------



## CAS239

Testing for a job tomorrow morning then I'll be on my way up there! Hoping FoP stays operating smoothly and no FP slips are needed


----------



## aviva5675

I only went yesterday but if they are letting people in an hour before (at 11 for a 12:00 slot ie) and you want a short wait for FOP, I'd still go half hour before (1030 in this example)...we were close to front, and were able to walk right to FOP and literally right on.  When we went back for 2d ride 45 minutes later there was a short line but due to a glitch in the ride we waited about 25 minutes before riding...  

After thinking more about FOP I'd say it is hard to describe how immersive it was.  If you can suspend thoughts of wearing glasses, being next to others, don't think about did the seat drop down, etc,  you can get really enthralled and feel the experience...  Unless you are super into the details of the mechanics, try at least your first time, to just let yourself experience it.

The 'strobes' were quick and not intense.  When you see the avatar link connect close your eyes if you feel like you want to avoid them. There are some, fewer, at the end.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

First, thanks for all of the information and help offered in this thread. My wife and I attended the event last night and here is a synopsis of our experience:

We got there at 4:10 for the 5:00 event (6-8 PM)
We were among the first few people in line, but the line really started to build at about 4:25.
The event never appeared in MDE for us, so I approached a CM and asked to get this sorted out before we attempted to enter Pandora.
It was a good thing that I had my email proving my reservation, because we were not in the system (Note - we were one of the families that got a confirmation page but not the email. Our email came from Guest Relations after phone calls, not the "regular" way).
Because I had the email (which had the dates/times), he added it to MDE and we were set.
As others have said - no paper FoP FP for our group. Standby line only.
We went straight to FoP. Standby wait time said 60 minutes. It only took 30 minutes, so this was a pleasant surprise.

Got off and saw the wait time posted at 30 minutes so we jumped back in the line. This time it took us 94 minutes, but the ride was worth it.
Then we rode the river ride. No line at all. Walked right up and were put into a boat by ourselves. It was awesome, but very short (to me).
We headed over toward the store and saw the posted wait time at 10 minutes. It was almost 8:00, so we decided to risk another longer line. Walked straight up to the loading area. It took 10 minutes because that is how long it takes at a fast walk to go through the entire queue.
So, one river ride and 3 FoP rides. Wow! Each ride was on a different loading level, and each felt different because of the difference in what is in your field of vision at the different heights in the theater. Others have covered the ride details so I'll just say that for us it is the best ride that Disney has ever produced and we have experienced WDW together for 30+ years.

Special note - after the last ride, when we were exiting the attraction, my wife had a low blood sugar (Type 1 diabetic). The stores were all closed (it was now after 8pm), but one of the CMs working in the store at the end of line exiting the ride gave me a Powerade for her since the registers were shut down. He had no way to charge me so would not take money, and CMs kept checking with us until she was okay. Scary moment, but the CMs were awesome! So thankful for the helpful people working the attraction.


----------



## Dashcomplete

@FastPasser. Thanks!  Perhaps, I should have said "thanks for all the info from the front line!"

Just curious, but are guests still being admitted to the area earlier than their previously scheduled time as prior guests have reported?  i.e. is it worth getting in line around 4:30pm with hopes of being let in around 5pm?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BuckeyeBama said:


> First, thanks for all of the information and help offered in this thread. My wife and I attended the event last night and here is a synopsis of our experience:
> 
> We got there at 4:10 for the 5:00 event (6-8 PM)
> We were among the first few people in line, but the line really started to build at about 4:25.
> The event never appeared in MDE for us, so I approached a CM and asked to get this sorted out before we attempted to enter Pandora.
> It was a good thing that I had my email proving my reservation, because we were not in the system (Note - we were one of the families that got a confirmation page but not the email. Our email came from Guest Relations after phone calls, not the "regular" way).
> Because I had the email (which had the dates/times), he added it to MDE and we were set.
> As others have said - no paper FoP FP for our group. Standby line only.
> We went straight to FoP. Standby wait time said 60 minutes. It only took 30 minutes, so this was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Got off and saw the wait time posted at 30 minutes so we jumped back in the line. This time it took us 94 minutes, but the ride was worth it.
> Then we rode the river ride. No line at all. Walked right up and were put into a boat by ourselves. It was awesome, but very short (to me).
> We headed over toward the store and saw the posted wait time at 10 minutes. It was almost 8:00, so we decided to risk another longer line. Walked straight up to the loading area. It took 10 minutes because that is how long it takes at a fast walk to go through the entire queue.
> So, one river ride and 3 FoP rides. Wow! Each ride was on a different loading level, and each felt different because of the difference in what is in your field of vision at the different heights in the theater. Others have covered the ride details so I'll just say that for us it is the best ride that Disney has ever produced and we have experienced WDW together for 30+ years.
> 
> Special note - after the last ride, when we were exiting the attraction, my wife had a low blood sugar (Type 1 diabetic). The stores were all closed (it was now after 8pm), but one of the CMs working in the store at the end of line exiting the ride gave me a Powerade for her since the registers were shut down. He had no way to charge me so would not take money, and CMs kept checking with us until she was okay. Scary moment, but the CMs were awesome! So thankful for the helpful people working the attraction.



Thank you for the great feedback - very interesting about the experience of the ride being a bit different depending on what level you are on.  Also glad to hear about the great CMs you encountered at the end!


----------



## Jfine

FP: Based on what I can see around 4th of July, there is already limited fp for FOP and quite a bit more for NRJ. It looks like FOP has one time slot for July 2 (as of this AM). At 60 days out (before ap/dvc previews though) there was no issue with reservations, but I am hearing some stories of people making fp under 60 days and not able to get FOP. If anyone is making fp under 60 days, I'd try for FOP before making other reservations. I think with all the hype about FOP, that will have a long stand by and fp will be the first to go.


----------



## rteetz

Here is @WebmasterJackie interview about the seating issues.

http://www.clickorlando.com/news/some-unable-to-meet-restrictions-for-new-avatar-themed-disney-ride


----------



## Flametamr

BuckeyeBama we are in the same situation as you were I think. We were given some Pixie Dust by guest relations and got our reservation for tomorrow night 6-8 pm. I have two emails about the confirmation but as of now it's still not showing in our MDE. Who did you see about getting your's fixed ?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Here is @WebmasterJackie interview about the seating issues.
> 
> http://www.clickorlando.com/news/some-unable-to-meet-restrictions-for-new-avatar-themed-disney-ride



I'd be as frustrated as anyone else if I couldn't ride, but I think this is an unreasonable standard: "I hope they can get it to where they can just make it more adaptable *for everyone and all body types*".

If the rates of people not able to ride turned out to be as high as this anecdotal account claims, then I would think some adjustments would be in order. But no one should expect them to make EVERY ride accessible to EVERYONE on the planet.


----------



## FastPasser.

Dashcomplete said:


> Just curious, but are guests still being admitted to the area earlier than their previously scheduled time as prior guests have reported? i.e. is it worth getting in line around 4:30pm with hopes of being let in around 5pm?


Over the last two days, guests began to be allowed in at 5:15 and 5:05. The tail end of the line was in by about 5:30. Some people were in line by 4:30, but to me that's too early. It's hot, sunny, and you're assured of getting in no matter when your arrive. As long as the rides were up, everyone was able to do both rides no matter when they got in.

If you're first in line will you be the first in line for FoP? Not necessarily as many people from previous sessions will still be inside when you enter. They don't do a hard close after each session and you're not required to leave except for the last time slot.


----------



## AngiTN

Did they add more AP Preview sessions and I missed an announcement about them? I thought they were originally only on the weekend. Granted, it may be that I only looked at the weekend dates as we couldn't make weekday anyway


----------



## FastPasser.

Flametamr said:


> BuckeyeBama we are in the same situation as you were I think. Who did you see about getting your's fixed ?


Guest relations at the Pandora entrance.


MickeyMinnieMom said:


> If the rates of people not able to ride turned out to be as high as this anecdotal account claims


I'm not buying those numbers. I've seen hundreds of some really big people that were able to ride FoP. And I've talked to some not so big people that weren't.


AngiTN said:


> Did they add more AP Preview sessions and I missed an announcement about them? I thought they were originally only on the weekend. Granted, it may be that I only looked at the weekend dates as we couldn't make weekday anyway


The DVC sessions have been at 9-11 every day during the AP/DVC previews. Having said that, GR has made exceptions and have been accommodating some DVC guests who couldn't make it during the 9-11 DVC time slot.


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser. said:


> Guest relations at the Pandora entrance.
> I'm not buying those numbers. I've seen hundreds of some really big people that were able to ride FoP. And I've talked to some not so big people that weren't.
> The DVC sessions have been at 9-11 every day during the AP/DVC previews. Having said that, GR has made exceptions and have been accommodating some DVC guests who couldn't make it during the 9-11 DVC time slot.



I'll add to your experience. While I don't think Jackie is lying I don't think it is nearly as bad as 7 people out of 32. We were in a pod of 16 with many people of different body shapes and sizes and all of us got to ride. This includes someone who had limited mobility and was big. Yes 7 seats were unoccupied but it is possible that maybe 1 in the other group was unable to ride and their whole family unloaded out of support. We don't know how many actually couldn't ride and how many left on their own. Also an empty seat does not automatically equal a rider who couldn't ride. Some of the seats were having issues and they get taken out so the ride can still run but they just don't load that specific seat. Unless you see the person leaving there is no way to know for sure why a seat was empty.


----------



## rteetz

Apparently there will be a nighttime lighting ceremony 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/detai...dora-world-off-avatar-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wilkeliza said:


> I'll add to your experience. While I don't think Jackie is lying I don't think it is nearly as bad as 7 people out of 32. We were in a pod of 16 with many people of different body shapes and sizes and all of us got to ride. This includes someone who had limited mobility and was big. Yes 7 seats were unoccupied *but it is possible that maybe 1 in the other group was unable to ride and their whole family unloaded out of support*. We don't know how many actually couldn't ride and how many left on their own. Also an empty seat does not automatically equal a rider who couldn't ride. Some of the seats were having issues and they get taken out so the ride can still run but they just don't load that specific seat. Unless you see the person leaving there is no way to know for sure why a seat was empty.



I definitely think that could be part of it - especially if children were involved.  So fully agree with you, I am sure Jackie is right in how many seats were empty/people were led out of the room, but doesn't necessarily mean ll those people had issues fitting

That said, even if it is just the public perception of the issue (that is is much more significant than perhaps it is in reality) Disney will need to address it - and hopefully reports come out after opening day that CMs were great and got 99.9% of people to fit, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Apparently there will be a nighttime lighting ceremony
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/detai...dora-world-off-avatar-disneys-animal-kingdom/



oh good to know that it will be at 8pm every night.  Makes me think of Car Land how when the turn the lights on it is a bit of an event each day and something cool to see happen


----------



## aviva5675

Interesting that perspective of the ride might be different depending what level you are on. I was taken to B3 both times, and thought was in the same capsule/area... but when we got off the first time we were told we were on 4 go to 3 to exit, second time we were on 5 and signs said to go to 2 to exit.  Our first exit led shortly to the store, the 2d a long maze of outside exiting and eventually to the store.  I thought my second ride felt more wind, water, smells... but put that down to either a slight glitch in first ride, or me paying less attention to mechanics second time around.  Also, our 2d pre-show was different than the first, so wonder if they rotate or are different in different capsules.


----------



## ashleyrm

FastPasser. said:


> Over the last two days, guests began to be allowed in at 5:15 and 5:05. The tail end of the line was in by about 5:30. Some people were in line by 4:30, but to me that's too early. It's hot, sunny, and you're assured of getting in no matter when your arrive. As long as the rides were up, everyone was able to do both rides no matter when they got in.
> 
> If you're first in line will you be the first in line for FoP? Not necessarily as many people from previous sessions will still be inside when you enter. They don't do a hard close after each session and you're not required to leave except for the last time slot.



Thanks for the info. I've been hearing reports that at some time slots people have not been getting FP for FoP. Also heard that Saturday has sessions for AP/DVC/D23 and Media.  Anyone know if that is all at the same time?  I have the 6-8 slot on Saturday and am concerned that it may be more crowded due to people hanging around from earlier time slots and increased "groups" of people being included.


----------



## ashleyrm

AngiTN said:


> Did they add more AP Preview sessions and I missed an announcement about them? I thought they were originally only on the weekend. Granted, it may be that I only looked at the weekend dates as we couldn't make weekday anyway



I thought the same thing. Hmmmm.


----------



## starjazz

Short of going through this whole thread, could someone easily link me to photos and/or video of the new rides and queues?  I'd greatly appreciate having a look see!  Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

starjazz said:


> Short of going through this whole thread, could someone easily link me to photos and/or video of the new rides and queues?  I'd greatly appreciate having a look see!  Thanks!


There are photos and video on the first page. There is one video of FoP online but I will not post that here.


----------



## CarolynFH

AngiTN said:


> Did they add more AP Preview sessions and I missed an announcement about them? I thought they were originally only on the weekend. Granted, it may be that I only looked at the weekend dates as we couldn't make weekday anyway





ashleyrm said:


> I thought the same thing. Hmmmm.



We found out about the AP previews the day they were announced, and when we called to register were told there would be sessions from May 13 to 21 or 22, at 12-2, 3-5 & 6-8. We signed up that day for 6-8 on Friday 5/19. So I think the weekdays were available from the beginning.


----------



## adamreisinger

I just got to WDW and have my Pandora preview spots set for Saturday (9-11 DVC, 12-2 D23). As someone more Baloo-sized than Pooh-sized (56" waist on a good day) my expectation is set that I won't fit on Flight of Passage, but I'm at least going to make the attempt. Worst case is I don't fit, and I wasted half a hour or so of my time, and I maybe even get a sense of how much weight I have to lose before I can fit -- and I've already started my weight loss plan in an attempt to be lighter on my feet for my December trip.


----------



## AngiTN

adamreisinger said:


> I just got to WDW and have my Pandora preview spots set for Saturday (9-11 DVC, 12-2 D23). As someone more Baloo-sized than Pooh-sized (56" waist on a good day) my expectation is set that I won't fit on Flight of Passage, but I'm at least going to make the attempt. Worst case is I don't fit, and I wasted half a hour or so of my time, and I maybe even get a sense of how much weight I have to lose before I can fit -- and I've already started my weight loss plan in an attempt to be lighter on my feet for my December trip.


I'm going in with more or less the same plan. I am going to try. If I fit, I fit. If I don't, I don't. DH is doing the same. DGD is 9 so she will ride no matter what, thank goodness. We have a FP so we aren't wasting tons of time. If it turns out we can ride then we know we will spend time later in the trip to ride stand by

Unless the have the test seat installed and working well before opening day


----------



## TheMaxRebo

adamreisinger said:


> I just got to WDW and have my Pandora preview spots set for Saturday (9-11 DVC, 12-2 D23). As someone more Baloo-sized than Pooh-sized (56" waist on a good day) my expectation is set that I won't fit on Flight of Passage, but I'm at least going to make the attempt. Worst case is I don't fit, and I wasted half a hour or so of my time, and I maybe even get a sense of how much weight I have to lose before I can fit -- and I've already started my weight loss plan in an attempt to be lighter on my feet for my December trip.



Would love to hear your take after your sessions, especially the D23 one


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

ashleyrm said:


> Thanks for the info. I've been hearing reports that at some time slots people have not been getting FP for FoP. Also heard that Saturday has sessions for AP/DVC/D23 and Media.  Anyone know if that is all at the same time?  I have the 6-8 slot on Saturday and am concerned that it may be more crowded due to people hanging around from earlier time slots and increased "groups" of people being included.



I have the same time slot on Saturday for D23 previews. I really hope they don't cram a ton of people in for our previews...as long as I get to ride FoP and NRJ once, and can spend some time taking pictures I will he happy. I'm hoping to ride FoP a few times though, as I think this may be the only opportunity to do that for quite awhile.


----------



## adamreisinger

TheMaxRebo said:


> Would love to hear your take after your sessions, especially the D23 one


I'll definitely put together a full trip report. Now off to DHS I go!


----------



## Dashcomplete

ImagineerTHAT said:


> I have the same time slot on Saturday for D23 previews



Yeah, it seems that the Saturday 6-8 times slot is both AP and D23.  Should we therefore expect more guests during that time?


----------



## PrincessV

I know it's all very much guess work at this time, but any thoughts on what to expect with an evening at AK on May 28? Our FoP FP is at 7:20pm: we have an EE FP at 6:10 and were planning to go to Pandora after riding EE. Think we need to factor in extra time just to get _into_ Pandora? Should we ditch or move the EE FP maybe?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Flametamr said:


> BuckeyeBama we are in the same situation as you were I think. We were given some Pixie Dust by guest relations and got our reservation for tomorrow night 6-8 pm. I have two emails about the confirmation but as of now it's still not showing in our MDE. Who did you see about getting your's fixed ?


There was a Guest Relations CM under an umbrella right before the wall entrance to Pandora. I let the other CMs know of my concern and they directed me to him to get it corrected. No other CM could do it - I checked with several others in other parks. But if you have your email, you are going to be fine.


----------



## Liljo22

ashleyrm said:


> Thanks for the info. I've been hearing reports that at some time slots people have not been getting FP for FoP. Also heard that Saturday has sessions for AP/DVC/D23 and Media.  Anyone know if that is all at the same time?  I have the 6-8 slot on Saturday and am concerned that it may be more crowded due to people hanging around from earlier time slots and increased "groups" of people being included.



Fastpasser has said that FOP is reliable enough that they are no longer giving out FP and everyone is standby.  This will allow you to ride multiple times if you would like.


----------



## ashleyrm

Liljo22 said:


> Fastpasser has said that FOP is reliable enough that they are no longer giving out FP and everyone is standby.  This will allow you to ride multiple times if you would like.



Today they are giving out FP.  Go figure...


----------



## Lesley Wake

ashleyrm said:


> Today they are giving out FP.  Go figure...


Maybe they had too many people riding multiple times so the wait times were going up too high? 

I also wonder what the change was that allowed them to avoid it breaking down as often as it sounded during the first previews? Did the CMs just learn how to operate it more efficiently? Or were there mechanical changes (e.g. if it was overheating, adding more fans)? But I supposed that is the whole nature of soft openings!


----------



## BigRed98

Will the nighttime lights and effects be all done by opening day?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ashleyrm said:


> Today they are giving out FP.  Go figure...



is that the only way to ride or are they also allowing for standby?  Might be good practice/testing to have to deal with people in both the FP and standby lines


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Will the nighttime lights and effects be all done by opening day?


Should be. We've seen previews of them.


----------



## wilkeliza

BigRed98 said:


> Will the nighttime lights and effects be all done by opening day?



I don't think 100%. They seem to be getting the projection mapped parts up and some of the plants but the interactive portions (the part that changes while you walk or brush by it) doesn't seem to be working yet.


----------



## FastPasser.

ashleyrm said:


> Today they are giving out FP.  Go figure...





Lesley Wake said:


> Maybe they had too many people riding multiple times so the wait times were going up too high?


I'm off today, so I don't know what's going on. I'm thinking it's as you posted because it was working fine as of 8pm last night. But there were some longish waits because of repeat riders that were still there from previous sessions and repeat riders from the current session. They also had an occasional short stoppage. I liked the idea of using FPs even though they weren't really needed. I was surprised that they weren't using them yesterday.


Lesley Wake said:


> I also wonder what the change was that allowed them to avoid it breaking down as often as it sounded during the first previews? Or were there mechanical changes !


AFAIK, they identified the mechanical problem and fixed each theater one by one. Unofficial 2nd hand reports are that all 4 theaters were operational as of yesterday.


BigRed98 said:


> Will the nighttime lights and effects be all done by opening day?


The dedication event is next Wed night, I believe they'll have the lighting event at that time for the attendees and press.


TheMaxRebo said:


> is that the only way to ride or are they also allowing for standby?  Might be good practice/testing to have to deal with people in both the FP and standby lines


It was one or the other. When they were using the FPs, the FP Que was used. When they stopped using the FPs, they used the Standby Que. But even when they were using just the FP Que, the Standby Que was open for anyone wanting to experience it.


----------



## Lesley Wake

FastPasser. said:


> I'm thinking it's as you posted because it was working fine as of 8pm last night. But there were some longish waits because of repeat riders that were still there from previous sessions and repeat riders from the current session. They also had an occasional short stoppage. I liked the idea of using FPs even though they weren't really needed. I was surprised that they weren't using them yesterday.


Yeah, I was surprised when I heard they stopped doing FPs, especially because it's not like they had less people in each session! And if I was there and they weren't limiting FoP to FPs, I would probably end up riding it a bunch and staying way after my window was done. That way I wouldn't have to feel like I needed to ride it once the land actually opened. If I could only ride with a FP I would do my one time, ride NRJ a couple times, get some food, and wander around the land, but that sounds like it could be done in a few hours.


----------



## FastPasser.

ImagineerTHAT said:


> I really hope they don't cram a ton of people in for our previews..





Dashcomplete said:


> Should we therefore expect more guests during that time?


I don't think so. One of the prime objectives, if not the prime objective during the previews was to operate and debug the two attractions. Making sure that guests rode the rides probably wasn't even on the list. There was no hesitation to shut down either ride when they needed to. Sorry folks, no one will ride FoP this entire session. They weren't trying to get as many people to ride it as possible. No promises were made regarding what guests would experience.


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

FastPasser. said:


> I don't think so. One of the prime objectives, if not the prime objective during the previews was to operate and debug the two attractions. Making sure that guests rode the rides probably wasn't even on the list. There was no hesitation to shut down either ride when they needed to. Sorry folks, no one will ride FoP this entire session. They weren't trying to get as many people to ride it as possible. No promises were made regarding what guests would experience.



Obviously you have to consider this a test run before they open the flood gates. I don't think anyone is expecting both rides guaranteed, and they made that very clear in the preview emails. If something is shut down, it's for good reason. However, debugging the attractions is only part of the point of previews...queuing practice, training of employees, dealing with unknowns (guests being turned away from FoP)...all good practice with smaller crowds before they experience the mayhem on May 27th.


----------



## Kodachrome_Dreams

We were at Pandora on Friday.  A friend got us in during the media preview.  It was awesome to be able to tour the grounds with so few people around.  We rode the Na'Vi River ride and Flight of Passage twice with no wait.  Flight of Passage has now eclipsed Tower of Terror and Spiderman (Universal) as my favourite ride ever.  We had several Mo'ara margaritas from Pongu Pongu, a delicious lunch from Satul'li Canteen, had a bunch of photos taken by the on-site photographers, and purchased a few things from the gift shop.  It was maybe the highlight of our trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Kodachrome_Dreams said:


> We were at Pandora on Friday.  A friend got us in during the media preview.  It was awesome to be able to tour the grounds with so few people around.  We rode the Na'Vi River ride and Flight of Passage twice with no wait.  Flight of Passage has now eclipsed Tower of Terror and Spiderman (Universal) as my favourite ride ever.  We had several Mo'ara margaritas from Pongu Pongu, a delicious lunch from Satul'li Canteen, had a bunch of photos taken by the on-site photographers, and purchased a few things from the gift shop.  It was maybe the highlight of our trip.



How did you like the margarita?


----------



## Kodachrome_Dreams

I had two, so I guess it was okay!  I enjoyed the gelatine balls on top too.


----------



## FastPasser.

ImagineerTHAT said:


> However, debugging the attractions is only part of the point of previews...queuing practice, training of employees, dealing with unknowns (guests being turned away from FoP)...all good practice.


Yes, all good practice, but anything gained from these previews will be in addition to the weeks of CM training, operating the rides and restaurant for various select groups and even some unsuspecting day guests. Also, having spent weeks with them and getting to know many of them, the majority of Pandora CMs are not new hires, most have told me that they're  transfers from other attractions at WDW, so most already have experience dealing with guests and working attractions, it's just a different attraction.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Kodachrome_Dreams said:


> I had two, so I guess it was okay!  I enjoyed the gelatine balls on top too.



I am interested in the drinks and it seems like other than the beers the reviews have been tepid so always looking for more research 

Glad they were "ok"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FastPasser. said:


> Yes, all good practice, but anything gained from these previews will be in addition to the weeks of CM training, operating the rides and restaurant for various select groups and even some unsuspecting day guests. Also, having spent weeks with them and getting to know many of them, the majority of Pandora CMs are not new hires, most have told me that they're  transfers from other attractions at WDW, so most already have experience dealing with guests and working attractions, it's just a different attraction.



I know others have already mentioned things like this but just wanted to thank you for all your contributions to this thread!


----------



## Kodachrome_Dreams

The tequila was not very apparent. It was a refreshing adult slushie, essentially.


----------



## FastPasser.

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am interested in the drinks and it seems like other than the beers the reviews have been tepid so always looking for more research


Unfortunately, I'm only able to tell you what the backstage water is like. It's fine.


TheMaxRebo said:


> I know others have already mentioned things like this but just wanted to thank you for all your contributions to this thread!


I appreciate the appreciation. I kinda consider it an extension of the day job thing. Can you tell that I enjoy what I do?


----------



## abnihon

I have a FOP FP for evening of May 30th.
I may end up having a friend join but of course no more FP available..
Do you think there's a chance they'll release more at some point?
(Happened with FEA a few weeks ago. Fingers crossed!)


----------



## wilkeliza

abnihon said:


> I have a FOP FP for evening of May 30th.
> I may end up having a friend join but of course no more FP available..
> Do you think there's a chance they'll release more at some point?
> (Happened with FEA a few weeks ago. Fingers crossed!)



Keep checking but no I don't think more will be released.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FastPasser. said:


> I appreciate the appreciation. I kinda consider it an extension of the day job thing. Can you tell that I enjoy what I do?



I can - and all I can add is that as a guest I can tell when's CM enjoys what they do and when they do it totally elevates our experinece/vacation


----------



## Spridell

Just finished my 6 to 8pk preview 

And like most of the people have said it is amazing. 

FOP was like something i can't even describe its that amazing. Woman on one side of me was crying at the end she was so emotional. 

Yes the ride is intense at some points. I did get that drop feeling in my stomach a couple of times but nothing that made me dizzy or nauseous and i am not the best on intense rides. 

One thing I do have to say about the restraint system, I really think Disney needs to tweak the leg ones. The back one is ok but the leg ones are causing problems. 

Woman in my group could not ride because of the leg restraints, And let me tell you I did not think she was that pooh size at all. 

If there is going to be a downside to FOP it's going to be the leg restraints.


----------



## Flametamr

BuckeyeBama said:


> There was a Guest Relations CM under an umbrella right before the wall entrance to Pandora. I let the other CMs know of my concern and they directed me to him to get it corrected. No other CM could do it - I checked with several others in other parks. But if you have your email, you are going to be fine.



Thank You, I will look for that CM. I have both emails from guest relations so I'm not real worried. Just didn't want to stand in line only to be sent somewhere else to add it to my MDE.


----------



## Cinderella94

My mom plans to ask her physical therapist about this, but what would those who have ridden FOP say to someone who has had neck issues in the past? She's afraid to ride Space (hasn't done it since she was a kid) but rides Big Thunder, 7DMT and Dino with no issues.


----------



## FastPasser.

Cinderella94 said:


> but rides Big Thunder, 7DMT and Dino with no issues.


If she's OK with BTMRR and Dinosaur, FoP is much milder in terms of being bounced around.


----------



## Cinderella94

FastPasser. said:


> If she's OK with BTMRR and Dinosaur, FoP is much milder in terms of being bounced around.


I should have mentioned she also does Star Tours too with no problems.  Thank you!


----------



## DestinyMagick

Just got back from my 6 to 8 preview. Love FOP! It really feels like flying but without the fear of falling. I hate flying in planes and I don't like roller coasters with big drops because I hate the feeling of falling. But I love FOP. One thing I want to mention is that once you're locked in, you can't move the lower part of your body especially if you're plus sized. Your hands and arms are free but everything below your waist (except your toes) is pretty much stuck in whatever position you locked in. I got locked in a bad position with my thigh pinching and I tried desperately to adjust to fix it but couldn't move at all. Thank goodness the ride took my mind completely off the pain! I'm mentioning this because people who are claustrophobic could have a problem on this ride. It's much different than a roller coaster with a shoulder harness where you can move your arms and legs. It's much more restricting. It can take several minutes from the time you're locked in before the ride actually starts. Once the ride starts, you'll forget all about being "trapped" and might even be glad you're locked in so securely!


----------



## Lost Yeti

Cinderella94 said:


> My mom plans to ask her physical therapist about this, but what would those who have ridden FOP say to someone who has had neck issues in the past? She's afraid to ride Space (hasn't done it since she was a kid) but rides Big Thunder, 7DMT and Dino with no issues.



Hard to say without knowing the exact issue in the past. I'd tell her to make sure the PT knows it is not a rough ride but she may need to maintain a position of relative cervical extension (not extreme - more like one would if leaning forward while riding a bike) for ~5 minutes. I would be concerned if she's had a recent fusion or has cervical instability. However, FoP is very smooth and not jolting or whiplash-inducing like Star Tours and Dinosaur.

With that being said, I don't know the full history. Only her and her PT really know what is going on and what may exacerbate or reintroduce symptoms. Also, I'd encourage her to continue to stay away from Space Mountain and to not even go near Primeval Whirl


----------



## yulilin3

I was able to get 2 fp for FoP today at 7am for June 18th (30 days out) so it is possible. Just trying to give hope for local APs out there


----------



## Dashcomplete

Spridell said:


> Just finished my 6 to 8pk preview





DestinyMagick said:


> Just got back from my 6 to 8 preview



Thanks for the reports guys!  Just curious, when did you get in line for and when did they start to let you in to Pandora?  Were they doing paper fastpasses?  Thanks!


----------



## simnia

Spridell said:


> Just finished my 6 to 8pk preview
> 
> One thing I do have to say about the restraint system, I really think Disney needs to tweak the leg ones. The back one is ok but the leg ones are causing problems.
> 
> Woman in my group could not ride because of the leg restraints, And let me tell you I did not think she was that pooh size at all.
> 
> If there is going to be a downside to FOP it's going to be the leg restraints.



I am having trouble understanding the leg restraints.  In the pictures (to me anyways) it appears that the leg restraint is resting behind your leg.  IIRC someone had posted that it's not actually around your leg but behind your leg.

I assume that is holds/pushes leg forward like the back restraint.  Is the problem with leg restraints then that if your legs are longer, you can't move your feet up as far forward as needed for the leg restraints to lock?  Shorter legs shouldn't be an issue?


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...he-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/
As the May 27 opening of Pandora – The World of Avatar draws closer, we are excited today to share a new interactive way to explore the immersive new land of Pandora and support conservation efforts on Earth. Connect to Protect is a new mobile adventure that invites guests to participate in conservation ‘missions’ with a digital scientist while exploring the incredible Valley of Mo’ara and helping protect the habits of at-risk animals here on Earth.

Upon entering the land, guests using the My Disney Experience app will be invited to instant message with one of the moon’s ecological specialists, Fitsimti “Fits” Buckley. Fits will guide you around Pandora, showing off some of the more exotic elements of the environment and sharing important messages about conservation along the way that can be applied both on Pandora and here on Earth.

After completing one or more missions, you will unlock a $10 contribution from Disney Parks, through the Disney Conservation Fund, or a $5 contribution just for discussing conservation. You will then get to choose how that contribution will help protect or restore habitats important to one of 10 threatened categories of animals: apes, elephants, butterflies, coral reefs, cranes, monkeys, rhinos, sea turtles, sharks & rays, and tigers.

Be sure to strike up a conversation with Fits this summer during your visit to Pandora – The World of Avatar at Disney’s Animal Kingdom, to protect some special habitats and species right here on Earth!


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...he-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/
> As the May 27 opening of Pandora – The World of Avatar draws closer, we are excited today to share a new interactive way to explore the immersive new land of Pandora and support conservation efforts on Earth. Connect to Protect is a new mobile adventure that invites guests to participate in conservation ‘missions’ with a digital scientist while exploring the incredible Valley of Mo’ara and helping protect the habits of at-risk animals here on Earth.
> 
> Upon entering the land, guests using the My Disney Experience app will be invited to instant message with one of the moon’s ecological specialists, Fitsimti “Fits” Buckley. Fits will guide you around Pandora, showing off some of the more exotic elements of the environment and sharing important messages about conservation along the way that can be applied both on Pandora and here on Earth.
> 
> After completing one or more missions, you will unlock a $10 contribution from Disney Parks, through the Disney Conservation Fund, or a $5 contribution just for discussing conservation. You will then get to choose how that contribution will help protect or restore habitats important to one of 10 threatened categories of animals: apes, elephants, butterflies, coral reefs, cranes, monkeys, rhinos, sea turtles, sharks & rays, and tigers.
> 
> Be sure to strike up a conversation with Fits this summer during your visit to Pandora – The World of Avatar at Disney’s Animal Kingdom, to protect some special habitats and species right here on Earth!


This. Is. SO. NEAT!!!  I LOVE this!!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Am I the only one that sees the irony of this character's name? Fits Buckley?
I know they probably came out with this story and idea way before the FoP fitting controversy


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...he-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/
> As the May 27 opening of Pandora – The World of Avatar draws closer, we are excited today to share a new interactive way to explore the immersive new land of Pandora and support conservation efforts on Earth. Connect to Protect is a new mobile adventure that invites guests to participate in conservation ‘missions’ with a digital scientist while exploring the incredible Valley of Mo’ara and helping protect the habits of at-risk animals here on Earth.
> 
> Upon entering the land, guests using the My Disney Experience app will be invited to instant message with one of the moon’s ecological specialists, Fitsimti “Fits” Buckley. Fits will guide you around Pandora, showing off some of the more exotic elements of the environment and sharing important messages about conservation along the way that can be applied both on Pandora and here on Earth.
> 
> After completing one or more missions, you will unlock a $10 contribution from Disney Parks, through the Disney Conservation Fund, or a $5 contribution just for discussing conservation. You will then get to choose how that contribution will help protect or restore habitats important to one of 10 threatened categories of animals: apes, elephants, butterflies, coral reefs, cranes, monkeys, rhinos, sea turtles, sharks & rays, and tigers.
> 
> Be sure to strike up a conversation with Fits this summer during your visit to Pandora – The World of Avatar at Disney’s Animal Kingdom, to protect some special habitats and species right here on Earth!



that's pretty cool - and a good way to highlight areas without having the signage that they didn't want to have


----------



## aviva5675

This is cool.  I think we were a little overwhelmed with getting to the rides and being hot, we didnt take as much time really to slowly check out all the paths and see what is there.  It is amazing that inside Pandora you are immersed- you see nothing Disney or AK, or even hear anything.  When we were starting to leave there was a sign directing to either Africa or Discovery Island, and I was like, oh yeah, guess you can go out there again!


----------



## yulilin3

It is pretty incredible that you really forget you are at AK, especially since AK is so green and all about nature and animals, so Pandora with all it's greenery and water falls seems to fit perfectly into that scene but you are so immersed in this other world, via sights and sounds and scenery that you are oblivious that just a few feet away is a whole other park


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> Am I the only one that sees the irony of this character's name? Fits Buckley?
> I know they probably came out with this story and idea way before the FoP fitting controversy


Speaking of the fitting controversy, wonder how the media events next week are going to go in this aspect? Will they skewer Disney for this being their first ride with a higher "failure" rate?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngiTN said:


> Speaking of the fitting controversy, wonder how the media events next week are going to go in this aspect? Will they skewer Disney for this being their first ride with a higher "failure" rate?



Hopefully they address it - but more of in a questioning manner: what are the results you have seen?  Have you been able to make any adjustments to address this?, etc .... as this has still been just preview events.  Guess I just hope people wait until it is fully open and see what really happens - if once the 27th comes and there are significantly more people unable to ride this than other Disney rides, then, yes I think that should be highlighted "skewer" Disney for it


----------



## AngiTN

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hopefully they address it - but more of in a questioning manner: what are the results you have seen?  Have you been able to make any adjustments to address this?, etc .... as this has still been just preview events.  Guess I just hope people wait until it is fully open and see what really happens - if once the 27th comes and there are significantly more people unable to ride this than other Disney rides, then, yes I think that should be highlighted "skewer" Disney for it


Yes, good point. Especially if it comes out that it's not something that is required for safety
I mean, if the current minimum click points are also the minimum needed for a safe ride, that's one thing. But if they are just a random setting and they can be a bit looser and still equally as safe I hope they'll make adjustments. 

I'm keeping my reading of current posts of people there for previews at a minimum so I don't get too many spoilers. Am I correct in that the test seat is still not installed?


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Yes, good point. Especially if it comes out that it's not something that is required for safety
> I mean, if the current minimum click points are also the minimum needed for a safe ride, that's one thing. But if they are just a random setting and they can be a bit looser and still equally as safe I hope they'll make adjustments.
> 
> I'm keeping my reading of current posts of people there for previews at a minimum so I don't get too many spoilers. Am I correct in that the test seat is still not installed?


not yet installed


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngiTN said:


> Yes, good point. Especially if it comes out that it's not something that is required for safety
> I mean, if the current minimum click points are also the minimum needed for a safe ride, that's one thing. But if they are just a random setting and they can be a bit looser and still equally as safe I hope they'll make adjustments.
> 
> I'm keeping my reading of current posts of people there for previews at a minimum so I don't get too many spoilers. Am I correct in that the test seat is still not installed?



it also seems like there are "tips" for fitting (sliding forward more, how to position your legs, etc.) so I hope part of the previews was so CMs were trained on how to position people, etc. - to at least allow the maximum number of people that can fit, to fit and be able to ride, etc. ... and then maybe they have made adjustments to some of the click points, etc.

My understanding is that the test seat is not out yet - though as the "click points" seem to be the issue, not the seat itself, I would think they would need CMs out there to help people test everything out, not just the seat by itself


----------



## Hopefully

AngiTN said:


> Yes, good point. Especially if it comes out that it's not something that is required for safety
> I mean, if the current minimum click points are also the minimum needed for a safe ride, that's one thing. But if they are just a random setting and they can be a bit looser and still equally as safe I hope they'll make adjustments.
> 
> I'm keeping my reading of current posts of people there for previews at a minimum so I don't get too many spoilers. Am I correct in that the test seat is still not installed?


Correct, not yet


----------



## yulilin3

a step in the right direction
http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ms-evening-extra-magic-hours-next-weekend.htm


----------



## rteetz

Breakfast menu

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...he-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## Dashcomplete

yulilin3 said:


> a step in the right direction
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ms-evening-extra-magic-hours-next-weekend.htm


what are people's thoughts on evening EMH?  Should we be expecting a total zoo?!?


----------



## wilkeliza

TheMaxRebo said:


> it also seems like there are "tips" for fitting (sliding forward more, how to position your legs, etc.) so I hope part of the previews was so CMs were trained on how to position people, etc. - to at least allow the maximum number of people that can fit, to fit and be able to ride, etc. ... and then maybe they have made adjustments to some of the click points, etc.
> 
> My understanding is that the test seat is not out yet - though as the "click points" seem to be the issue, not the seat itself, I would think they would need CMs out there to help people test everything out, not just the seat by itself



Rides that have clicks and tests seats usually just put a green light that is easily seen (in this case where the screen is on the ride vehicle would be perfect). When you sit down you pull something like a lever for restraints similar to this or you pull down the restraint. It doesn't actually "click" but it has a circuit completer where the click actually needs to be and if the contact points touch the appropriate light lights up. So if you pull the lever and don't make it to the circuit completion then it is a no go if you make it the light turns on and you know you are good. Since it never actually clicks you in then no CM is needed.

The real thing they need to consider for this is not putting it somewhere kids are going to play on it. That is usually the hardest part of seats that are meant to practice transferring or to test rider size. Some people assume they are for photo ops and will spend way to much time letting their kids play on them when really people need them to either practice transferring or test size. I know the test track car had that issue when it was really there for people who need to transfer to practice and the Rock N Roller set up is actually in the old rider swap room.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dashcomplete said:


> what are people's thoughts on evening EMH?  Should we be expecting a total zoo?!?



I think it will be pretty nuts - BUT hoping not too much of zoo as it is limited to just resort guest and it is every night so that should hopefully help spread people out a bit (might just be optimistic of me though)


----------



## Roxyfire

Dashcomplete said:


> what are people's thoughts on evening EMH?  Should we be expecting a total zoo?!?



Yes and yet I still think it'll be a pretty great experience anyway.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wilkeliza said:


> Rides that have clicks and tests seats usually just put a green light that is easily seen (in this case where the screen is on the ride vehicle would be perfect). When you sit down you pull something like a lever for restraints similar to this or you pull down the restraint. It doesn't actually "click" but it has a circuit completer where the click actually needs to be and if the contact points touch the appropriate light lights up. So if you pull the lever and don't make it to the circuit completion then it is a no go if you make it the light turns on and you know you are good. Since it never actually clicks you in then no CM is needed.
> 
> The real thing they need to consider for this is not putting it somewhere kids are going to play on it. That is usually the hardest part of seats that are meant to practice transferring or to test rider size. Some people assume they are for photo ops and will spend way to much time letting their kids play on them when really people need them to either practice transferring or test size. I know the test track car had that issue when it was really there for people who need to transfer to practice and the Rock N Roller set up is actually in the old rider swap room.



I think it was also needing a CM to help guide you on how best to position yourself to fit - not just try and see what happens, etc. .... if people don't position themselves properly and it doesn't click they might assume they can't ride when in fact if they just positioned themselves different they could ride


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Breakfast menu
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...he-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Welp I guess I'm gonna have to pop over one morning for breakfast, I want all those things.


----------



## wilkeliza

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it was also needing a CM to help guide you on how best to position yourself to fit - not just try and see what happens, etc. .... if people don't position themselves properly and it doesn't click they might assume they can't ride when in fact if they just positioned themselves different they could ride



I mean having been on the ride it isn't that hard to grasp. I would imagine if need be an instruction card on the vehicle could work. I just don't think they'll actually put it out if it is deemed another CM will be needed to offer it. In any case while they might put one there it would also be the first person who gets pulled if someone calls out/short staffing happens or when break rotations are happening. There are only 2 ways your legs can go either in the L shape or V. The V would cause more problems but I know taller people have to do it if over a certain size but L should always be the first choice and going as far forward as possible. The only adjustment I could see easily being made to the ride vehicle is the knee/shin pad area. if they can open that up just a tiny bit more (which is what I believe they have already done between CM previews and AP previews) then a lot more people will be able to ride.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wilkeliza said:


> I mean having been on the ride it isn't that hard to grasp. I would imagine if need be an instruction card on the vehicle could work. I just don't think they'll actually put it out if it is deemed another CM will be needed to offer it. In any case while they might put one there it would also be the first person who gets pulled if someone calls out/short staffing happens or when break rotations are happening. There are only 2 ways your legs can go either in the L shape or V. The V would cause more problems but I know taller people have to do it if over a certain size but L should always be the first choice and going as far forward as possible. The only adjustment I could see easily being made to the ride vehicle is the knee/shin pad area. if they can open that up just a tiny bit more (which is what I believe they have already done between CM previews and AP previews) then a lot more people will be able to ride.



fair enough - I haven't been on so can't say first hand ... I just have read several reports where people indicated the CM told them to scootch up further, or to change the angle of their legs, etc. and then they were able to get it to click.  

Will be interested it see after it opens to the masses


----------



## wilkeliza

TheMaxRebo said:


> fair enough - I haven't been on so can't say first hand ... I just have read several reports where people indicated the CM told them to scootch up further, or to change the angle of their legs, etc. and then they were able to get it to click.
> 
> Will be interested it see after it opens to the masses



Oh yeah there is definitely things you can do but the safety video even says step all the way forward and then sit down so if a CM has to tell you to keep moving forward then you must not be all the way forward. Part of me is approaching this from an ex-attractions CM and part is taking it as a guest. I know people don't listen/pay attention anyways but also making that a 100% has to be staffed position is not really the direction Disney has been going lately so I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Spridell

Dashcomplete said:


> Thanks for the reports guys!  Just curious, when did you get in line for and when did they start to let you in to Pandora?  Were they doing paper fastpasses?  Thanks!



For my 6pm time slot I arrived at 4:45pm and there was a long line all the way back to the bridge.

They started letting people in at about 5:10 - 5:15 and the line moved very fast once people were in.  I was on FOP by 5:30pm


----------



## Spridell

Having been on the FOP yesterday my question is are the leg restraints completely necessary?

- Can there be something better that will allow more people to ride?  maybe a lap seat belt?

IMO I dont really see what the leg restraints accomplish.  The back restraint keeps you pretty tucked in.


----------



## wilkeliza

Spridell said:


> Having been on the FOP yesterday my question is are the leg restraints completely necessary?
> 
> - Can there be something better that will allow more people to ride?  maybe a lap seat belt?
> 
> IMO I dont really see what the leg restraints accomplish.  The back restraint keeps you pretty tucked in.



They keep you from standing up and pushing your self out of the back restraint. If you had full access and power to your legs you could easily get out of the back restraint. It also keeps you tucked in to where you can feel the banshee breathing.


----------



## Spridell

wilkeliza said:


> They keep you from standing up and pushing your self out of the back restraint. If you had full access and power to your legs you could easily get out of the back restraint. It also keeps you tucked in to where you can feel the banshee breathing.




Ok so what can they think of to get more people on?  Seat belt?  Curve the back restraint more to keep you in?

When I was there last night the person next to me was NOT big at all and she couldnt ride.  I looked at her and did a double take and said "WHAT" no way she can not ride. 

If the imagineers were able to come up with this amazing ride I think they surely could be able to tweek the restraints somehow.


----------



## wilkeliza

Spridell said:


> Ok so what can they think of to get more people on?  Seat belt?  Curve the back restraint more to keep you in?
> 
> When I was there last night the person next to me was NOT big at all and she couldnt ride.  I looked at her and did a double take and said "WHAT" no way she can not ride.
> 
> If the imagineers were able to come up with this amazing ride I think they surely could be able to tweek the restraints somehow.



The only thing I have thought of is the leg area could be different. It could mean the restraint needs to go more forward for smaller people but removing a little padding should be good enough. 

I have seen guys that are over 300 ride so it seems very specific as to who may not be able to ride.


----------



## AngiTN

TheMaxRebo said:


> it also seems like there are "tips" for fitting (sliding forward more, how to position your legs, etc.) so I hope part of the previews was so CMs were trained on how to position people, etc. - to at least allow the maximum number of people that can fit, to fit and be able to ride, etc. ... and then maybe they have made adjustments to some of the click points, etc.
> 
> My understanding is that the test seat is not out yet - though as the "click points" seem to be the issue, not the seat itself, I would think they would need CMs out there to help people test everything out, not just the seat by itself


And my thought regarding this seat is with the crowds that are going to be there we could be looking at an hour wait just to get in the darn test seat! We are going to need a FP to test the dumb thing



Spridell said:


> Ok so what can they think of to get more people on?  Seat belt?  Curve the back restraint more to keep you in?
> 
> *When I was there last night the person next to me was NOT big at all and she couldnt ride.  I looked at her and did a double take and said "WHAT" no way she can not ride. *
> 
> If the imagineers were able to come up with this amazing ride I think they surely could be able to tweek the restraints somehow.





wilkeliza said:


> The only thing I have thought of is the leg area could be different. It could mean the restraint needs to go more forward for smaller people but removing a little padding should be good enough.
> 
> *I have seen guys that are over 300 ride so it seems very specific as to who may not be able to ride*.


I've begun to wonder if there are some variances in the settings of the different seats.


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> And my thought regarding this seat is with the crowds that are going to be there we could be looking at an hour wait just to get in the darn test seat! We are going to need a FP to test the dumb thing
> 
> 
> 
> I've begun to wonder if there are some variances in the settings of the different seats.



There usually aren't variances in the seats. If that was the case CMs would know which ones to put people on when they get there. Now what could be the case is that size is actually subjective. @Spridell  can you clarify which restraint didn't lock if you know? I said in my initial review that at 5'6" and only 175 I could see if I was 200 and my height having issues if I had much bigger thighs. I don't think 200 on a 5'6" frame would look super big but if you carry it all in your legs it could be an issue. The restraint has to get into the space below your knee so for some it will hit the calf and others it might hit the thigh based on sitting position and thigh size.


----------



## AngiTN

wilkeliza said:


> *There usually aren't variances in the seats. If that was the case CMs would know which ones to put people on when they get there. *Now what could be the case is that size is actually subjective. @Spridell  can you clarify which restraint didn't lock if you know? I said in my initial review that at 5'6" and only 175 I could see if I was 200 and my height having issues if I had much bigger thighs. I don't think 200 on a 5'6" frame would look super big but if you carry it all in your legs it could be an issue. The restraint has to get into the space below your knee so for some it will hit the calf and others it might hit the thigh based on sitting position and thigh size.


Oh, I know they may not intend there to be variances but I wonder if there are some unintentionally


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Spridell said:


> When I was there last night the person next to me was NOT big at all and she couldnt ride.  I looked at her and did a double take and said "WHAT" no way she can not ride.





wilkeliza said:


> I have seen guys that are over 300 ride so it seems very specific as to who may not be able to ride.



I think that in some ways, the *unpredictability* of this one is what bothers me most, and makes me think that they may have to try to do SOMETHING to improve this...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wilkeliza said:


> There usually aren't variances in the seats. If that was the case CMs would know which ones to put people on when they get there. Now what could be the case is that size is actually subjective. @Spridell  can you clarify which restraint didn't lock if you know? I said in my initial review that at 5'6" and only 175 I could see if I was 200 and my height having issues if I had much bigger thighs. I don't think 200 on a 5'6" frame would look super big but if you carry it all in your legs it could be an issue. The restraint has to get into the space below your knee so for some it will hit the calf and others it might hit the thigh *based on sitting position* and thigh size.



Are we at the point yet where we can have tips on *how best to position oneself* given potential issues (calf size, thigh size, height, etc.)?


----------



## wilkeliza

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Are we at the point yet where we can have tips on *how best to position oneself* given potential issues (calf size, thigh size, height, etc.)?



There are 2 methods. The restraints can be seen so the 1st one is pushing yourself as far forward as possible with your feet in the traditional L like you were sitting on a chair very proper (back straight lets straight even if you have to tippy toe). If you can see your legs are not blocking the restraint chances are you are good. If that does not work then you can take the V method. That would be where your feet are behind your knees instead of under or in front of them. Again if you are taking that approach (which is not how the safety spiel says to sit so thus should be last resort) you have to make sure there is space between your calf and thigh so again visualize that you aren't blocking any of the restraint which can be seen on the sides of the bench seat.


----------



## Deirdres

Initially I thought the leg restraints were for ride enjoyment (keeping your legs tight in order to feel the "breathing") and a way to keep people from getting up from their banshee and possible getting slightly hurt.  But once I say the photo below, I realized that if someone was to get up, they could get seriously hurt between the stationary level and the section that moves up and down.  I believe it is imperative to keep people in their seats while the "floor" is moving.  In order to have the ride accessible to children and adults, the restraints have limits. That being said, I think Disney could come up with an adjustment on a seat or two that would fit those that are currently close to fitting, and then adjust back to a normal setting.



FastPasser. said:


>


----------



## Spridell

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think that in some ways, the *unpredictability* of this one is what bothers me most, and makes me think that they may have to try to do SOMETHING to improve this...




THIS is exactly what the problem will be.  It is such a wide range of people who can and can not ride that Disney will def HAVE to do something. 

And lets face it, Dinsey would have a pr problem if they have a CM outside the ride entrance making people test the test vehicle.  

They need to sit down and rethink of a universal solution IMO


----------



## wilkeliza

Spridell said:


> THIS is exactly what the problem will be.  It is such a wide range of people who can and can not ride that Disney will def HAVE to do something.
> 
> And lets face it, Dinsey would have a pr problem if they have a CM outside the ride entrance making people test the test vehicle.
> 
> They need to sit down and rethink of a universal solution IMO



If it is a PR disaster then it is because people make it that. I don't think the average Disney guest is going to ax their entire family trip over 1 ride. If they do then well what can I say. This is coming from a traveling group that still goes to Universal knowing at least 1 person in the group won't be able to ride Forbidden Journey. Also a Universal they do actually have people go to the test vehicles. Sometimes they are just offered and it is up to you other times like at FJ they have to try it at 1 of two points either before entering the line or before load.


----------



## DT83097

Any thoughts or 'reviews' from those who rode with younger children? Mine are both tall enough for the height requirement, but are also very small....is smaller not an issue as far as the restraints go? For example, my daughter is ~56" tall but only weighs about 61 pounds. Does anyone know if the restraints come in enough to keep a smaller framed person secured?


----------



## wilkeliza

DT83097 said:


> Any thoughts or 'reviews' from those who rode with younger children? Mine are both tall enough for the height requirement, but are also very small....is smaller not an issue as far as the restraints go? For example, my daughter is ~56" tall but only weighs about 61 pounds. Does anyone know if the restraints come in enough to keep a smaller framed person secured?



Yes they do or they wouldn't have allowed the height require to be where it is. The back restraint can come pretty far forward to get a secure fit. The leg should be no issue either but is okay if it is slightly loose.


----------



## firsttimemom

We are planning to be at AK on July 4th. Park opens at 8 and we plan to rope drop FOP. We will be driving from our resort- what time do you suggest getting to the turnstiles? For those waiting for to make 30 day FP- there are times from 3:05 on for FOP.


----------



## Spridell

wilkeliza said:


> If it is a PR disaster then it is because people make it that. I don't think the average Disney guest is going to ax their entire family trip over 1 ride. If they do then well what can I say. This is coming from a traveling group that still goes to Universal knowing at least 1 person in the group won't be able to ride Forbidden Journey. Also a Universal they do actually have people go to the test vehicles. Sometimes they are just offered and it is up to you other times like at FJ they have to try it at 1 of two points either before entering the line or before load.



I 100% believe there will be people coming to DW just to go on this ride. It will be that popular. And they won't know until they actually get if they can ride or not. 

It is a good step by Disney to post the body size warning on its website


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> I 100% believe there will be people coming to DW just to go on this ride. It will be that popular. And they won't know until they actually get if they can ride or not.
> 
> It is a good step by Disney to post the body size warning on its website


They updated both MDE and the site on this
MDE




Website


----------



## DT83097

wilkeliza said:


> Yes they do or they wouldn't have allowed the height require to be where it is. The back restraint can come pretty far forward to get a secure fit. The leg should be no issue either but is okay if it is slightly loose.


Great - Thanks!


----------



## Spridell

Yes I saw just this morning they updated the information which is a very good first step.

When I was there yesterday there must of been 3 or 4 CM talking to the person who couldnt fit telling them they have been getting complaints and they felt bad etc.....

If I was a betting man I bet Disney will tweak these restraints by the end of the year.  Thats my guess anyway.


----------



## FastPasser.

Spridell said:


> I 100% believe there will be people coming to DW just to go on this ride.


Some on here already have and a few others will be coming to Pandora, but not necessarily just for FoP. At least I don't think so.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Some on here already have and a few others will be coming to Pandora, but not necessarily just for FoP. At least I don't think so.


yeah for Pandora I could see but not just for FoP


----------



## Spridell

FastPasser. said:


> Some on here already have and a few others will be coming to Pandora, but not necessarily just for FoP. At least I don't think so.




Yeah but we are such a small percentage of the people who actually go to DW.


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser. said:


> Some on here already have and a few others will be coming to Pandora, but not necessarily just for FoP. At least I don't think so.





yulilin3 said:


> yeah for Pandora I could see but not just for FoP



We made a trip just for Pandora but not just for Flight of Passage. We would have still felt like the land was worth it had we not gotten to ride.


----------



## Spridell

wilkeliza said:


> We made a trip just for Pandora but not just for Flight of Passage. We would have still felt like the land was worth it had we not gotten to ride.




Oh no doubt about that. It is def worth going to even if you cant ride FOP.  The river ride is amazing.  The most life like animatronic you will ever see.  And the land itself you walk around saying how did they do all this.


----------



## Elizakapeka

Not being able to fit on FOP shouldn't ruin a persons vacation but being 4'9" at 39 years old I can completely relate.  I have been "too short" for things before and it truly is devastating that you want to do something that most other adults can do but you cant do it because of something you can not control nor change.  My 9 year old twin boys are in the 5th % for height.  They have been turned away for carnival rides at our parish carnival some of their female classmates have been riding for the last 3 years now.  Last year when they were turned away their disappointment brought me to tears.  I have dealt with the same problems.  I came here panicking that they wont be able to ride or even myself.  If we get turned away it will be a huge disappointment emotionally but we will have to deal with it.  I will not let it ruin my vacation or even my whole day for that matter but it may take me a bit to recover from the letdown.  I truly feel for anyone who gets turned away for their size regardless of what aspect of size caused them to not be able to ride.  Here's to hoping that something can be modified that allows for all of us of various sizes to ride FOP since we all have been looking forward to it for so long.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wilkeliza said:


> There are 2 methods. The restraints can be seen so the 1st one is pushing yourself as far forward as possible with your feet in the traditional L like you were sitting on a chair very proper (back straight lets straight even if you have to tippy toe). If you can see your legs are not blocking the restraint chances are you are good. If that does not work then you can take the V method. That would be where your feet are behind your knees instead of under or in front of them. Again if you are taking that approach (which is not how the safety spiel says to sit so thus should be last resort) you have to make sure there is space between your calf and thigh so again visualize that you aren't blocking any of the restraint which can be seen on the sides of the bench seat.


Thanks for taking the time to detail this out!  We'll be there in Aug, and I am copying this into my trip notes.   My concern is the giant-feet-and-giant-calves potential issue... I will report back!  



yulilin3 said:


> They updated both MDE and the site on this
> MDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Website



I've got to be honest: this statement is not helpful.  It's like a disclaimer or fine print meant to protect a company, or give employees something to point to, to say "see -- we warned you".

Given the ODD types of fit issues this ride is having, they'd have to get more specific for this little disclaimer to actually be useful to guests ahead of time -- like when planning their FP.


----------



## FastPasser.

Spridell said:


> Yeah but we are such a small percentage of the people who actually go to DW.


That is true, but of the few on here that have made a special trip to WDW, they came to experience Pandora as whole and not just FoP specifically, which I believe will also be the case for the general public.


----------



## linzbear

wilkeliza said:


> Yes they do or they wouldn't have allowed the height require to be where it is. The back restraint can come pretty far forward to get a secure fit. The leg should be no issue either but is okay if it is slightly loose.


My son is 47" and 43lbs, and rode it twice, I was never concerned about the restraints.


----------



## wilkeliza

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks for taking the time to detail this out!  We'll be there in Aug, and I am copying this into my trip notes.   My concern is the giant-feet-and-giant-calves potential issue... I will report back!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to be honest: this statement is not helpful.  It's like a disclaimer or fine print meant to protect a company, or give employees something to point to, to say "see -- we warned you".
> 
> Give the ODD types of fit issues this ride is having, they'd have to get more specific for this little disclaimer to actually be useful to guests ahead of time -- like when planning their FP.



I hope it makes enough sense. I've been trying to explain to different people and I just finally landed on the L (straight and proper) visual and then the V visual (feet under but instead of under knees). Of course there might be slight variations to get you to fit but that's the best pre-planning you can know. I will say I walked all the way forward until the knee pads stopped me then sat and then still pushed my feet further forward. I didn't have to force anything but outside of thick thighs I'm pretty "average"

Also the restraint warning is written that way because there is just no one size fits all answer. I know Universal says over 40 inch waist but in this one you could in theory have a pretty big waste that goes sideways and not out and have no issue or small waste but knee issues that cause you not be able to positions your legs properly and have issues as well.


----------



## aviva5675

My 6'2 200 lb cousin said the back restraint was at least an inch or two off his back, didnt even remember feeling the calf restraints, he wears size 14. My 5' 110lb cousin thought the back restraint was so tight she could barely breathe.  Im 5'3 140 and thought it was all just right. Not too tight on by back at all.


----------



## aviva5675

how do you delete a post you did?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> a disclaimer or fine print meant to protect a company, or give employees something to point to, to say "see -- we warned you".


that's exactly what it is. The problem I think is that there's no specific type. We have seen short, tall, overweight, all be ok riding and some being not ok to ride.
Hopefully people read this disclaimer and do a bit of research and decide after if booking a fp will work in their situation or not.
It's basically a "get there and check and see if you fit" sort of scenario. But at least people have a heads up about it in advance


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I've got to be honest: this statement is not helpful. It's like a disclaimer or fine print meant to protect a company, or give employees something to point to, to say "see -- we warned you".


That's a fairly standard wording in the biz. (ETA: Probably the most helpful aspect really is that they put the warning up now versus it not being there or only showing on certain things)

I'm all for wanting the restraints to fit the most amount of people as possible but from what I'm gathering this is a ride with restraints where not only height but length of lengths and size of calfs and to an extent where you carry your weight matters.

Good lord I'm not sure Disney could find a way to pinpoint the exact measurements of your calf size, your shoe size, your leg length, where your body weight sits to put on a warning in the first place. Millions and millions of people visit WDW each day all encompassing vastly different body shapes. A test seat and a vague enough warning is about as much as we're likely going to reasonably get. I haven't been on the ride so I don't know if safety is compromised if there was a way to make a seat with more flexibility as far as where the restraints locks in place.


----------



## yulilin3

aviva5675 said:


> My 6'2 200 lb cousin said the back restraint was at least an inch or two off his back, didnt even remember feeling the calf restraints, he wears size 14. My 5' 110lb cousin thought the back restraint was so tight she could barely breathe.  Im 5'3 140 and thought it was all just right. Not too tight on by back at all.


Exactly, my daughter is slim and she felt it tight at her back I am fluffy and had room to breath 
My son, another twig was fine
Here's a pic of us


----------



## aviva5675

so, thought I had seen a pic somewhere of a huge banshee flying over head. Was this a dream I had?  I just saw on another thread about the big dragon that flew over new Fantasyland opening...maybe they reimagined it as a banshee?


----------



## wilkeliza

aviva5675 said:


> so, thought I had seen a pic somewhere of a huge banshee flying over head. Was this a dream I had?  I just saw on another thread about the big dragon that flew over new Fantasyland opening...maybe they reimagined it as a banshee?



In early testing the imagineers did test a banshee being on the vehicle itself. I believe it was determined that since the idea is that you link to an avatar that it would not make sense for your link chair to look like a banshee.


----------



## aviva5675

No, I mean a huge flying in the sky over Pandora banshee...not in FOP


----------



## CAS239

Just got in Orlando. I'll be heading to the 6pm preview soon to line up about 4:45 to hope to get in at 5


----------



## CAS239

aviva5675 said:


> No, I mean a huge flying in the sky over Pandora banshee...not in FOP



There's a photopass magic shot with a banshee edited in


----------



## AngiTN

aviva5675 said:


> My 6'2 200 lb cousin said the back restraint was at least an inch or two off his back, didnt even remember feeling the calf restraints, he wears size 14. My 5' 110lb cousin thought the back restraint was so tight she could barely breathe.  Im 5'3 140 and thought it was all just right. Not too tight on by back at all.





yulilin3 said:


> Exactly, my daughter is slim and she felt it tight at her back I am fluffy and had room to breath
> My son, another twig was fine
> Here's a pic of us


Which is exactly why I think there are variances (unintended) in the seat restraints. 
or
They have click points that are too large, so to speak. Think of it like a belt loop and holes in the belt, where the holes are too far apart. You may have one that fits loose at one hole but tight at the very next one, needs a hole in between. Maybe they need to switch out whatever locking mechanism they use (I imagine a cog wheel of some sort) to one that has more adjustment points so instead of 10, there are 20 (just my example, I have no idea how many there are, or can be)


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> Which is exactly why I think there are variances (unintended) in the seat restraints.
> or
> They have click points that are too large, so to speak. Think of it like a belt loop and holes in the belt, where the holes are too far apart. You may have one that fits loose at one hole but tight at the very next one, needs a hole in between. Maybe they need to switch out whatever locking mechanism they use (I imagine a cog wheel of some sort) to one that has more adjustment points so instead of 10, there are 20 (just my example, I have no idea how many there are, or can be)



It is definitely the clicks and not variances. I had a similar feeling and knew it was the clicks. I'm squishy in the belly so it was able to push me forward and click an extra click so it felt tight. Not like dangerously can't breath tight but tighter then I would have put myself in. Fiance who is bigger and built sturdier said it pressed on his back but was comfortable.


----------



## FastPasser.

aviva5675 said:


> so, thought I had seen a pic somewhere of a huge banshee flying over head. Was this a dream I had?  I just saw on another thread about the big dragon that flew over new Fantasyland opening...maybe they reimagined it as a banshee?


Never saw or heard of a Banshee flying over Pandora, but if there is one on dedication night, then you weren't dreaming. I wouldn't be surprised if they did have a flyover. I am aware of the dragon flying over MK.


----------



## FastPasser.

CAS239 said:


> hope to get in at 5


I predict that the front of the line will start moving between 5:05 and 5:15.


----------



## DestinyMagick

Dashcomplete said:


> Thanks for the reports guys!  Just curious, when did you get in line for and when did they start to let you in to Pandora?  Were they doing paper fastpasses?  Thanks!


They started letting us in just after 5pm. I got there about 4:15pm and there were about 300 people in front of me. They were not giving out fast passes. There was no wait for the River ride. FOP had a 60 minute wait posted. They said it had been broken down. We rode the River ride a couple of times and took some pictures then checked FOP again. It said 30 minutes. It was 5:45pm at the time. We got in line and waited an hour and half! Apparently it had broken down again. We quickly walked through the store then got a quick bite to eat from the Canteen. At 7:50pm, we were able to get on FOP again and ride right away. They had told us we could get in line all the way up to 8pm as long as the ride wasn't down.


----------



## CAS239

FastPasser. said:


> I predict that the front of the line will start moving between 5:05 and 5:15.



Any idea if FP times are being handed out today?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

So are test seats already there? Or will they at least be there when it officially opens?  Seems like they definitely need it.

And whatever the fit issues are wrt proportions, Disney HAS TO know what they are by now.  What is a mystery to us with anecdotal information cannot be a mystery to them now.  Unfortunate that they can't/won't find a better way to describe this on their site.

*People book FP 60 days ahead.  Makes a test seat a little less useful than one is at Universal.  Pretty obvious difference here.*


----------



## FastPasser.

CAS239 said:


> Any idea if FP times are being handed out today?


Earlier reports were that they were. I hope they are, things flow much better. And if you want to ride FoP again, walk back to the CM handing out the FPs and ask them for another set. The vast majority of people will be in and they'll likely still have some left. Be nice though.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So are test seats already there? Or will they at least be there when it officially opens?  Seems like they definitely need it.
> 
> And whatever the fit issues are wrt proportions, Disney HAS TO know what they are by now.  What is a mystery to us with anecdotal information cannot be a mystery to them now.  Unfortunate that they can't/won't find a better way to describe this on their site.
> 
> *People book FP 60 days ahead.  Makes a test seat a little less useful than one is at Universal.  Pretty obvious difference here.*


A Test seat are supposed to be installed soon.


----------



## cmarsh31

yulilin3 said:


> a step in the right direction
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ms-evening-extra-magic-hours-next-weekend.htm



Come on Disney - include the rest of the week for those of us who will be there on 6/2!


----------



## IrishNYC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks for taking the time to detail this out!  We'll be there in Aug, and I am copying this into my trip notes.   My concern is the giant-feet-and-giant-calves potential issue... I will report back!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to be honest: this statement is not helpful.  It's like a disclaimer or fine print meant to protect a company, or give employees something to point to, to say "see -- we warned you".
> 
> Given the ODD types of fit issues this ride is having, they'd have to get more specific for this little disclaimer to actually be useful to guests ahead of time -- like when planning their FP.





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So are test seats already there? Or will they at least be there when it officially opens?  Seems like they definitely need it.
> 
> And whatever the fit issues are wrt proportions, Disney HAS TO know what they are by now.  What is a mystery to us with anecdotal information cannot be a mystery to them now.  Unfortunate that they can't/won't find a better way to describe this on their site.
> 
> *People book FP 60 days ahead.  Makes a test seat a little less useful than one is at Universal.  Pretty obvious difference here.*



They can't make the information more specific, because it depends on proportions. Someone who is short and fluffy may not fit because they have huge calves (how I'd describe myself now). Or someone who is short and thinner with huge calves (how I'd have described myself 20 years ago) still might not fit. Someone 6'5" and 250 but with twig legs might fit. Someone 5'10" and a twig with big legs might not. The just cannot give a measurement. They won't because they can't. The minute they say, "You must be between 44" and 64", 44 lbs, and 300 lbs, calves must not be over 18" circumference,..." someone will be 57" 254 lbs, with 16" calves and not fit, and then what does the CM say? It's vague out of necessity. It has to be.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> A Test seat are supposed to be installed soon.


I hope they are there at opening!! Still doesn't help people reserving FP.


----------



## Spridell

CAS239 said:


> Just got in Orlando. I'll be heading to the 6pm preview soon to line up about 4:45 to hope to get in at 5




I was at 6pm preview last night, got in about 5:10pm was handed at FP for 5:15-5:30

Have fun!!


----------



## CAS239

Currently in line at 4:30.  About 50 people in front of me. No FP's as of right now.

Cm going throughout the line with a picture of the seat and giving instructions on how to get on it and advice that if you have trouble with the locking mechanism to try to pull your knees up closer to your chest


----------



## Juliet0778

wilkeliza said:


> We made a trip just for Pandora but not just for Flight of Passage. We would have still felt like the land was worth it had we not gotten to ride.


Agreed.  I have motion sickness issues and am a bit claustrophobic and am probably not even going to try it.  I know a lot of people have been fine, but I can feel sick for a long time if it hits me wrong.  Still totally excited for Pandora!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

IrishNYC said:


> They can't make the information more specific, because it depends on proportions. Someone who is short and fluffy may not fit because they have huge calves (how I'd describe myself now). Or someone who is short and thinner with huge calves (how I'd have described myself 20 years ago) still might not fit. Someone 6'5" and 250 but with twig legs might fit. Someone 5'10" and a twig with big legs might not. The just cannot give a measurement. They won't because they can't. The minute they say, "You must be between 44" and 64", 44 lbs, and 300 lbs, calves must not be over 18" circumference,..." someone will be 57" 254 lbs, with 16" calves and not fit, and then what does the CM say? It's vague out of necessity. It has to be.


No. They can give measurements of what you need to fit into. That would help. I haven't seen it yet so can't be precise, but perhaps something about the "box" dimensions that legs need to fit into, and height at which leg restraint hits.

*I refuse to believe that this is rocket science- sorry! *That it simply CANNOT be nailed down any better than their uselessly vague statement.

ETA: Unlike Universal, Disney has set up a system of FP reservations. They should arm their guests where more precise info ahead. I don't believe that they CANNOT do better than that statement. That they will likely CHOOSE not to try to do better than that statement, I believe.


----------



## wilkeliza

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> No. They can give measurements of what you need to fit into. That would help.
> 
> *I refuse to believe that this is rocket science! *That it simply CANNOT be nailed down any better than their uselessly vague statement.



So you would rather have a sign that has exact dimensions and then people measuring themselves at home and screaming at CMs that they are the exact measurements posted online? They put the blanket statement because that's what they can do. The moment you tell someone hey if have to fit with in X inches people who can't go below Z are going to lie to themselves and say they are for sure X and why measure they know they are X and that's the end of discussion. Every single theme park only gives vague numbers. Heck universal just recently started saying 40 inches which doesn't even account for too tall on their coasters.


----------



## IrishNYC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> No. They can give measurements of what you need to fit into. That would help.
> 
> *I refuse to believe that this is rocket science! *That it simply CANNOT be nailed down any better than their uselessly vague statement.


There are too many variables. It's a ride at Disney, not a life saving device. No one _has to_ ride.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wilkeliza said:


> So you would rather have a sign that has exact dimensions and then people measuring themselves at home and screaming at CMs that they are the exact measurements posted online? They put the blanket statement because that's what they can do. The moment you tell someone hey if have to fit with in X inches people who can't go below Z are going to lie to themselves and say they are for sure X and why measure they know they are X and that's the end of discussion. Every single theme park only gives vague numbers. Heck universal just recently started saying 40 inches which doesn't even account for too tall on their coasters.


Goodness. Ok. It must be IMPOSSIBLE to be more precise, even with these bizarre restraints they've created. I stand corrected.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Anyone who's read my posts over these MANY years knows that I often defend Disney and businesses and how they need to operate in general.

I've also clearly said in this thread that we cannot expect them to create EVERY ride such that EVERYONE can ride.

They appear to have set up a bizarre, unpredictably-fitting restraint. Doesn't seem ideal. Seems like a problem they probably need to address.  In the meantime, I'd love more info before I lock into the FP that I basically need to reserve to avoid long waits in their system.

If fewer people were caught off guard because they attempted to give more info -- NOT A GUARANTEE *OBVIOUSLY* -- ahead of time, maybe CMs would have fewer upset people to deal with. From posts here, it doesn't seem like a picnic for them so far!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AngiTN said:


> They have click points that are too large, so to speak. Think of it like a belt loop and holes in the belt, where the holes are too far apart. You may have one that fits loose at one hole but tight at the very next one, needs a hole in between. Maybe they need to switch out whatever locking mechanism they use (I imagine a cog wheel of some sort) to one that has more adjustment points so instead of 10, there are 20 (just my example, I have no idea how many there are, or can be)





wilkeliza said:


> It is definitely the clicks and not variances. I had a similar feeling and knew it was the clicks. I'm squishy in the belly so it was able to push me forward and click an extra click so it felt tight. Not like dangerously can't breath tight but tighter then I would have put myself in. Fiance who is bigger and built sturdier said it pressed on his back but was comfortable.



"Click points" sounds promising... if that's the issue, seems like that could be fixed?? Is it the same issue for leg restraints, or is this just for back?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Anyone who's read my posts over these MANY years knows that I often defend Disney and businesses and how they need to operate in general.
> 
> I've also clearly said in this thread that we cannot expect them to create EVERY ride such that EVERYONE can ride.
> 
> They appear to have set up a bizarre, unpredictably-fitting restraint. Doesn't seem ideal. Seems like a problem they probably need to address.  In the meantime, I'd love more info before I lock into the FP that I basically need to reserve to avoid long waits in their system.
> 
> If fewer people were caught off guard because they attempted to give more info -- NOT A GUARANTEE *OBVIOUSLY* -- ahead of time, maybe CMs would have fewer upset people to deal with. From posts here, it doesn't seem like a picnic for them so far!!


What info are you looking for? It seems most of the issues rely in the leg restraints. Very large people have been able to get on as well as tall people. There really isn't a set body type that is being turned away which why it is so bizarre. I don't think it's as bad of an issue yet as some think it is but it obviously is an issue.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> What info are you looking for? It seems most of the issues rely in the leg restraints. Very large people have been able to get on as well as tall people. There really isn't a set body type that is being turned away which why it is so bizarre. I don't think it's as bad of an issue yet as some think it is but it obviously is an issue.


Measurements of the "box" legs need to fit into, and height at which leg restraints hit. I'm taking this only from what I've read on here. Seems like it would potentially be useful info, cutting down on those surprised when they get there with their FP booked 60 days ago.

Something like that. 

Again -- can't imagine it's IMPOSSIBLE to nail this one down a tad better, given what a BIZARRE fit issue they appear to have created.

Perhaps adjustments will be possible that cut down on this in the long run. I'd love USEFUL info from them before Aug... or before Jun 8 when I book my FP.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Measurements of the "box" legs need to fit into, and height at which leg restraints hit. I'm taking this only from what I've read on here. Seems like it would potentially be useful info, cutting down on those surprised when they get there with their FP booked 60 days ago.
> 
> Something like that.
> 
> Again -- can't imagine it's IMPOSSIBLE to nail this one down a tad better, given what a BIZARRE fit issue they appear to have created.
> 
> Perhaps adjustments will be possible that cut down on this.


Unless someone takes a tape measure I don't think we will get measurements. The height at which the leg restraints hit likely is based upon the person's size. 

Again it's an issue however I think it is a bit blown up to what it actually is.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Unless someone takes a tape measure I don't think we will get measurements. *The height at which the leg restraints hit likely is based upon the person's size*.
> 
> Again it's an issue however I think it is a bit blown up to what it actually is.



-- Exactly!! But Disney has that info!

-- *No -- I'm talking about a fixed measurement/height off the ground. How can that measurement vary?
*
ETA: Wrt how big a problem it is, I think we'll have more info when it open to all. More data.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> -- Exactly!! But Disney has that info!
> 
> -- *No -- I'm talking about a fixed measurement/height off the ground. How can that measurement vary?*


Disney isn't going to release that. They have never released exact measurement info for a ride vehicle. 

I thought you were asking for what point they hit guests legs.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *Disney isn't going to release that. *They have never released exact measurement info for a ride vehicle.
> 
> I thought you were asking for what point they hit guests legs.


*I'm sure you're right that they won't!*

And that's a shame given:

1) The *bizarre fit variability* issues they've created

2) The need to book *FP* blind, 60 days out to avoid insane wait

----

In any case... I'll move past this issue now!! How about those cute banshee figures?!?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *I'm sure you're right that they won't!*
> 
> And that's a shame given:
> 
> 1) The *bizarre fit variability* issues they've created
> 
> 2) The need to book *FP* blind, 60 days out to avoid insane wait


Even if they release the measurements I personally don't think that's going to help. People can't recreate the restraints at home. You really don't know for sure until you try it out. Not everyone researches before trips either so plenty will book FPs and have no idea there is an issue.


----------



## FastPasser.

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> maybe CMs would have fewer upset people to deal with. From posts here, it doesn't seem like a picnic for them so far!!


I truly appreciate your concern for CMs, but based on being there from the beginning of the previews, I don't think it's as big a problem as you're being led to believe. And if it were, the vast majority of Pandora CMs are transfers from other areas who are accustomed to working attractions. IE, they've been there, done that. They know what to do with disgruntled guests. 

I've actually sought out exiting guests who I felt were not able to ride FoP. I've found that for the most part, they weren't angry, mostly disappointed. And while they could have, they didn't take it out on me. And if they tried, I know how to diffuse any situation. Besides, would you yell at your Grampy?


----------



## yulilin3

First of all I don't think that, even if Disney had the exact measurements, they will release those, they must have their reasons, I'm assuming they won't say "people 250lbs and heavier, or 6' and taller, or waist xxx and larger" cannot ride
2nd even if we had a measurement from floor to hip each person has a different ability to bend, so some might bend a certain way and some won't.
I think putting the info on the website and MDE is the right thing to do and we won't know until the 27th on guest recovery if someone books a fp and they can't ride. I'm assuming a paper fp for all other attractions at AK will be given for the entire party.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Even if they release the measurements I personally don't think that's going to help. People can't recreate the restraints at home. You really don't know for sure until you try it out. Not everyone researches before trips either so plenty will book FPs and have no idea there is an issue.


Disagree that it wouldn't help some. I can visualize and measure a box, and it would help me as someone who DOES plan my trips carefully. 

Agree to disagree!! Vive la différence! 

After I ride in Aug, I'll come back with as precise info as I can manage for anyone concerned about the same thing I am.


----------



## Capang

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> -- Exactly!! But Disney has that info!
> 
> -- *No -- I'm talking about a fixed measurement/height off the ground. How can that measurement vary?
> *
> ETA: Wrt how big a problem it is, I think we'll have more info when it open to all. More data.


I'm not sure measurements would help in this case. It seems to have more to do with the combination of length of legs and width of calves. That seems to be why such an odd mix has had a hard time. It's not like some rides where the seat is x inches wide the seat belt is x inches long. FoP seems to need more of an equation to determine if you can ride vs exact set measurements.
ETA: I think ratio is more what I was going for, not equation.


----------



## FastPasser.

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> How about those cute banshee figures?!?


Now you're talking. And they are really cute. I've seen hundreds of them on guests shoulders and in boxes. It's a gold mine.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I think putting the info on the website and MDE is the right thing to do and we won't know until the 27th on guest recovery if someone books a fp and they can't ride. *I'm assuming a paper fp for all other attractions at AK will be given for the entire party.*


*This* is what I would hope.



FastPasser. said:


> I truly appreciate your concern for CMs, but based on being there from the beginning of the previews, I don't think it's as big a problem as you're being led to believe. And if it were, the vast majority of Pandora CMs are transfers from other areas who are accustomed to working attractions. IE, they've been there, done that. They know what to do with disgruntled guests.
> 
> I've actually sought out exiting guests who I felt were not able to ride FoP. I've found that for the most part, they weren't angry, mostly disappointed. And while they could have, they didn't take it out on me. And if they tried, I know how to diffuse any situation. Besides, would you yell at your Grampy?


That is all good to hear -- thanks!!


----------



## wilkeliza

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> "Click points" sounds promising... if that's the issue, seems like that could be fixed?? Is it the same issue for leg restraints, or is this just for back?



Clicks doesn't always equal adjustible. They may have already adjusted it for all we know since some who couldn't ride durinf CM previews were able to ride during AP previews. There is a minimum that the restraint must reach and if Disney already has it at the minimum they can't let any less or the restraint won't be safe.


----------



## CAS239

In Pandora now for 6-8 preview. By 5:45 already did both rides and in Satuli Canteen with the green Groges beer


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> Exactly, my daughter is slim and she felt it tight at her back I am fluffy and had room to breath
> My son, another twig was fine
> Here's a pic of us


That is one good lookin' family right there.


----------



## FastPasser.

CAS239 said:


> In Pandora now for 6-8 preview. By 5:45 already did both rides and in Satuli Canteen with the green Groges beer


Life is good. What time did the line begin to move in? Were they using the FPs?


----------



## JennLTX

CAS239 said:


> In Pandora now for 6-8 preview. By 5:45 already did both rides and in Satuli Canteen with the green Groges beer


Excellent.  You, a trusted member of this online community, can finally answer the most important question of all:

HOW IS THAT BEER???


----------



## CAS239

FastPasser. said:


> Life is good. What time did the line begin to move in? We're they using the FPs?



Started about 4:55ish


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Disagree that it wouldn't help some. I can visualize and measure a box, and it would help me as someone who DOES plan my trips carefully.
> 
> Agree to disagree!! Vive la différence!
> 
> After I ride in Aug, I'll come back with as precise info as I can manage for anyone concerned about the same thing I am.


Honestly I just don't get how exact measurements would help. Let's say leg restraints are 10 inches off the ground. That doesn't tell me anything as I am not just sitting in a chair. I am leaning forward and also have a back restraint. I cannot recreate that situation in my house. 

I am sure everyone will come back after they have ridden and tell us their experiences but those concerned really just need to try it themselves. You simply aren't going to know until then.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> Clicks doesn't always equal adjustible. They may have already adjusted it for all we know since some who couldn't ride durinf CM previews were able to ride during AP previews. There is a minimum that the restraint must reach and if Disney already has it at the minimum they can't let any less or the restraint won't be safe.


Exactly, Jackie even mentioned in her piece that she heard a click but apparently that wasn't good enough.


----------



## CAS239

JennLTX said:


> Excellent.  You, a trusted member of this online community, can finally answer the most important question of all:
> 
> HOW IS THAT BEER???



I'd say it tastes like a mix of Yuengling and Bud Light.


----------



## AngiTN

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *I'm sure you're right that they won't!*
> 
> And that's a shame given:
> 
> 1) The *bizarre fit variability* issues they've created
> 
> 2) The need to book *FP* blind, 60 days out to avoid insane wait
> 
> ----
> 
> In any case... I'll move past this issue now!! How about those cute banshee figures?!?


Can I say I'm more worried about lines to by the Banshee's than I am about riding FoP?



CAS239 said:


> I'd say it tastes like a mix of Yuengling and Bud Light.


Blech! That ain't beer! That's beer colored crap. Please tell me they have something better than that!?


----------



## JennLTX

CAS239 said:


> I'd say it tastes like a mix of Yuengling and Bud Light.


That... doesn't sound promising.  Is it worth trying in an "embrace the atmosphere" sort of way, or should I go for the less colorful brew being offered?


----------



## FastPasser.

AngiTN said:


> Can I say I'm more worried about lines to by the Banshee's than I am about riding FoP?


I've heard that not all guests fit the Que line. Something about not clicking. Very confusing.


AngiTN said:


> Blech! That ain't beer! That's beer colored crap. Please tell me they have something better than that!?


Don't hold back, how do you really feel?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AngiTN said:


> Blech! That ain't beer! That's beer colored crap. Please tell me they have something better than that!?


Husband is fine with Yuengling but neither one of us will touch Bud Light anymore unless it's absolutely the only thing there and we're dying for a beer...even then I personally may pass lol. My mother on the other hand will only drink Bud Light and has a hard time seeing me drink all my darker beers. She now likes to say "I didn't raise you that way" .

If there wasn't soooooo many other options available at WDW for beer I _might_ be more excited to try it but more than likely I'll pass and opt for a nice refreshment elsewhere based on my personal taste on beer.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Honestly I just don't get how exact measurements would help. Let's say leg restraints are 10 inches off the ground. That doesn't tell me anything as I am not just sitting in a chair. I am leaning forward and also have a back restraint. I cannot recreate that situation in my house.
> 
> I am sure everyone will come back after they have ridden and tell us their experiences but those concerned really just need to try it themselves. You simply aren't going to know until then.


I understand.  You don't think useful information can be given.  I suspect it could.  We won't know, because Disney won't go there.  That's about that!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I understand.  You don't think useful information can be given.  I suspect it could.  We won't know, because Disney won't go there.  That's about that!


I think I am just confused as to how those measurements would be useful.


----------



## Spridell

Wait back to the click system for a second, LOL

Something like that might actually work.  It goes in increments until it is snug up against your calf's 

Like this wheel.  It clicks in increments.


----------



## CAS239

I'm in line for my second ride on FoP. I don't think any type of measurement info would be helpful. I can see why some "fluffy" people cant ride, 2 people in line behind me were talking about how in their first ride there was a guy that couldn't ride just because he was too tall. Idk the height nor the weight.

My first ride everyone in my group rode fine. And it's not really like a motorcycle ride, you're really just like sitting in a chair. You don't have to lean forward at all really. 

About to be on it again so I'll take in a little more and post more later on if I have more info.


----------



## Marshel

Preface this by saying I'm a big guy with large calves that tend to swell due to circulation issues, so I'm going in assuming I'll be unable to ride on my late August trip despite a major weight loss effort and won't waste a FP. Get that they needed to keep people in place to prevent ride stops and wanted to simulate sitting on a banshee, so they went in house and adapted the Tron coaster seating (Shanghai) which seemed logical. What is a little perplexing is this is a simulator not on an arm like Forbidden Journey, you would have thought that they could have put in a few seats like those in Stich's Great Escape that while not giving quite the complete experience would have allowed those that can't handle or fit the restraint system to be kept safely in place and still have 90 - 95% of the ride experience and not be disappointed at missing out on the latest and greatest.
'


----------



## wilkeliza

Marshel said:


> Preface this by saying I'm a big guy with large calves that tend to swell due to circulation issues, so I'm going in assuming I'll be unable to ride on my late August trip despite a major weight loss effort and won't waste a FP. Get that they needed to keep people in place to prevent ride stops and wanted to simulate sitting on a banshee, so they went in house and adapted the Tron coaster seating (Shanghai) which seemed logical. What is a little perplexing is this is a simulator not on an arm like Forbidden Journey, you would have thought that they could have put in a few seats like those in Stich's Great Escape that while not giving quite the complete experience would have allowed those that can't handle or fit the restraint system to be kept safely in place and still have 90 - 95% of the ride experience and not be disappointed at missing out on the latest and greatest.
> '



I've heard that is coming but the issue that would create is that there can only be so many and there still has to be some type of restraint that can not be easily escaped from. Unlike soarin where you are seated on your butt and lifted up so very aware of where you are and less likely to wiggle your way out here the platform is solid and when it drops and the screen guard rolls up you may not be aware of how dangerous he situation is. I could imagine even a bench seat like Minions would have limitations because there is a massive fall factor in this ride thay is not there for rides like Minions/Jimmy Nutron.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I think I am just confused as to how those measurements would be useful.


Yes. I know.  It's *ok* to agree to disagree as to whether that would be useful.  Hopefully we can agree it's a moot point since Disney won't give us that info.


----------



## ChrisNY2

AngiTN said:


> Blech! That ain't beer! That's beer colored crap. Please tell me they have something better than that!?



I don't think it's THAT flavorless. But it's definitely 4th on my list of the 4 custom beers available in Animal Kingdom. (1. Kungaloosh Ale 2. Mo'ara High Country Ale 3. Safari Amber 4. Hawke's Grog Ale.)


----------



## rastuso

Spridell said:


> Oh no doubt about that. It is def worth going to even if you cant ride FOP.  The river ride is amazing.  The most life like animatronic you will ever see.  And the land itself you walk around saying how did they do all this.



I think there is a pretty broad meaning of "trip". I mean, there's a few guys that will fly to Columbia to ride kiddie roller coasters. So, yeah, some will fly to Orlando just for FoP.  Maybe a few dozen. And some will fly just for Avatar.  But most folks saying they are making a trip just for Avatar are probably driving 3-5 hours. Or are spending a few other days at local parks, so the trip is hardly just for Avatar.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

JennLTX said:


> That... doesn't sound promising.  Is it worth trying in an "embrace the atmosphere" sort of way, or should I go for the less colorful brew being offered?



Lol, the green beer... wasn't exactly my favorite.  

But I got it just because it was green and made for good selfies.


----------



## MEM

We did the Pandora preview for DVC members yesterday, entering at 9:05 a.m.   For what its worth, my husband is 6'3" and about 240 pounds.  My son is also 6'3" and about 150 pounds.  I'm 5'2" and about 170 with my extra weight in my chest and stomach.  We all felt comfortable on The Flight of Passage.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CAS239 said:


> I'd say it tastes like a mix of Yuengling and Bud Light.



Oh, so not very good then,
 ... disappointing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngiTN said:


> Blech! That ain't beer! That's beer colored crap. Please tell me they have something better than that!?



Except it's green - so, um, green crap?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ChrisNY2 said:


> I don't think it's THAT flavorless. But it's definitely 4th on my list of the 4 custom beers available in Animal Kingdom. (1. Kungaloosh Ale 2. Mo'ara High Country Ale 3. Safari Amber 4. Hawke's Grog Ale.)



That Kungaloosh is tasty!


----------



## AngiTN

TheMaxRebo said:


> That Kungaloosh is tasty!


Yes, the Kungaloosh is very tasty


----------



## AngiTN

ChrisNY2 said:


> I don't think it's THAT flavorless. But it's definitely 4th on my list of the 4 custom beers available in Animal Kingdom. (1. Kungaloosh Ale 2. Mo'ara High Country Ale 3. Safari Amber 4. Hawke's Grog Ale.)


I am a beer snob. And not ashamed of it


----------



## BuckeyeBama

As for the leg restraints, I lift and run so have large calves, but the restraints didn't even touch my legs. Maybe it is because I did not place my foot flat on the side boards. I was up on my toes a bit as I wanted to sit straight up with my belly against the front cushion so I could really look around while riding. But I can see why measurements would be almost impossible. Consider that foot size, position and angle would effect where the restraints would touch your leg considerably. Now add height, calf dimensions and the fact that not everyone's calves are thickest at the same height from the ground, even if they are the same height. 

All that said, for this ride WDW needed leg and back restraints or there is no way that it would be safe to operate. Fall forward off of your seat from the top level and you might not survive. And while the ratcheting click ideas sound feasible,  they also sound like something likely to lead to more failure both locking and unlocking. For this stuff to be reliable, it needs to be as simple as possible.


----------



## ChrisNY2

AngiTN said:


> I am a beer snob. And not ashamed of it


It does make cool photos!




But perhaps not as cool as the Stow Away Mary from Refreshment Port!


----------



## wilkeliza

ChrisNY2 said:


> It does make cool photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But perhaps not as cool as the Stow Away Mary from Refreshment Port!



For the love of g-d why are there chicken nuggets on it?!


----------



## ChrisNY2

wilkeliza said:


> For the love of g-d why are there chicken nuggets on it?!


It's a snack and a cocktail in one!

edit: Check these out! https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=interesting+bloody+mary+toppings&FORM=HDRSC2


----------



## wilkeliza

ChrisNY2 said:


> It's a snack and a cocktail in one!



That makes sense but seeing it stuck to the drink just makes me go What?.


----------



## AngiTN

ChrisNY2 said:


> It's a snack and a cocktail in one!


Uh, yeah. No.


----------



## IrishNYC

AngiTN said:


> Can I say I'm more worried about lines to by the Banshee's than I am about riding FoP?
> 
> 
> Blech! That ain't beer! That's beer colored crap. Please tell me they have something better than that!?


It's not even beer colored crap! It's green! 



AngiTN said:


> I am a beer snob. And not ashamed of it


Me too. I'm so picky about what beer I'll drink, and how cold it is. I'm a pain in the rear about beer. 



ChrisNY2 said:


> But perhaps not as cool as the Stow Away Mary from Refreshment Port!


Now we're talking!


----------



## AngiTN

IrishNYC said:


> It's not even beer colored crap! It's green!
> 
> 
> Me too. I'm so picky about what beer I'll drink, and how cold it is. I'm a pain in the rear about beer.
> 
> 
> Now we're talking!


Good point, I didn't even pick up that it was green when I posted. 
I am very picky about beer too. The darker the better 
And definitely not green


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Joe Rohde posted to his instagram account a detail found in the FoP queue many people will overlook (putting the content it in spoilers but it isn't really a huge giveaway or anything, but just to be safe)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUQtM8bA-nh/



Spoiler




*joerohdeDetail you might walk past without knowing what you were seeing. When you're doing a biological population survey, you don't necessarily need to see animals in order to know that they are there. You need to see incontrovertible evidence that the animal is there. That includes scratch marks, scat and spray, fur, feathers, scales, and, of course, tracks. What you were looking at here is a "track trap," exactly like the ones we used on the Mission Himalayas #RAP survey expedition to Nepal and China. You can make one of these at home. Either put out bait, or find a pathway where you know small animals are likely to pass… They tend to like to move along edges of things, like your garden hedge, or the wall of your house. You make a kind of crowd- Control funnel leading to something like a sponge or a cloth that is soaked in black oil paint, or printers ink or stamp pad ink. These dry very slowly so they will stay wet enough all night long. Beyond the ink pad you place a piece of white paper. Everything that walks over the ink pad will leave footprints on the white paper. And you can identify the different species by checking their tracks against reference. You should put an ink pad on either side of the paper because animals go both ways. So see? You probably thought this was just Squigley junk on a piece of paper. But noooooooo! Why do that when you could create content? In the lab space for the Flight of Passage. #atdisneysanimalkingdom#animalkingdomdisney #pandora#flightofpassage #science #research#tracks #tracking #biology #wdw*
1lorett1Totally awesome!
laura.s.rahmanLove this detail, but I'm thinking I'm not so sure I want to know what skirts the edge of my house at night.
everydayimagineersGreat story!
gsalvenYou're an awesome teacher
louprosperiYour Instagram feed is like a master class in Imagineering and placemaking.
ahoulahanAmazing detail. Whenever I'm at DAK every little detail I see I stop and think "why is this here? What is this telling?". Totally inspired by your work, I know nothing is there by accident! Can't wait to see #pandora.









side note/question:

Is "Rohde" pronounced like "Road" or like "Roadie"?  I've heard it said both ways


----------



## CAS239

Couple things from my preview. And I can answer any questions possibly..even though I think this thread kind of hit everything lol

-FoP was indeed amazing. It's like Soarin on steroids. 

-if you want to ride FoP multiple times during a preview or when it opens then I recommend riding back to back. I went back about an hour later for my second ride and wait said 15 min but it took me 1 hour to be off the ride

-Rode both rides twice. River was a walk on both times

-Rode FoP twice and didn't see anyone in my area not able to ride. However waiting in line I did hear someone talking about how they saw someone tall not be able to ride. I have no clue how tall the person was

-I'm 6 ft about 220 with muscular calves and I fit easily. Had about an inch of room behind my leg for the leg restraints. Wife is 5 ft and petite, she asked me if the leg restraints were going to come up and I had to tell her they already did. 

-The preride videos tell you exactly what to do. But you just scoot all the way forward, sit, then slide up some more. Your chest will touch the padding and bring your knees as far forward as you can. It's not like straddling a motorcycle with your legs back, it's more like sitting in a school chair. My chest was against the cushion with my feet planted flat on the floor.

-I think the back restraint is much like Stitch, if you aren't sitting all the way forward it'll stop once it senses your back then you'll be a little loose. I made sure to stay snug to the front my second ride and I felt the breathing and moving effects more.

-One girl in my row was asked if she could bring her legs forward more so it could click. I looked over and she wasn't big but she brought them forward and clicked no problem. So just try to bring your legs as far forward as possible

-don't rule yourself out to ride. It's an amazing ride and if you can sit with your knees bent like you're sitting in a chair, then give it a try

-FoP blows massive amounts of air in your face to simulate flying and you get mists of water sprayed at you. Not a lot, but what you would experience if you were standing say near a waterfall and felt the mist. The smells are also amazing. It really does put Soarin to shame. It was so fluid and as life like as possible. They knocked this ride out the park

-I believe FoP is a 4.5 min ride which I was shocked by. I loved it.

-I heard only positive things about FoP from guests around me. One guy near me in the Canteen, I'd estimate around 30, was on the phone with his mom telling her it was like a mix of Star Tours and Soarin and that it was the best ride Disney has ever made. Everyone on both rides I did you could hear during the ride making sounds like they were amazed and got off the ride praising it pretty much

-FoP imo is hands down best queue at Disney. 

-I recorded the FoP queue with no wait, at a normal pace it took 8.5 minutes  

-River Journey was visually amazing. Slow water ride like It's a Small World, so no thrills..but the visuals are great. 

-The theming of Pandora is amazing. The Disney team went above and beyond. Pictures really don't do it justice and it's a great atmosphere to experience. Outside and inside, there's detail that would take forever to catch.

-Pandora CM's were amazing. Not sure if it was just because it was AP previews (highly doubt it), but the CM's I encountered at the rides, in shops, quick service, or walking around..they were all above and beyond nice, super informative, excited, and clearly enjoyed being in Pandora and loving what they were doing. I've never had issues with rude CM's anymore, but all the Pandora CM's were just on another level. 

-Satuli Canteen, we only got a beer, but the food looked amazing. Another guy sitting near me saw a CM walking by dressed a little fancier, he stopped him and asked if he was the manager, the CM said yes. The guest then told him that he didn't want to complain, instead he wanted to praise Disney for making such a great quick service. He said usually the Disney quick services aren't very good, but the Canteen tasted amazing and he thought the selection was fantastic. He said him and his wife thought it was the best quick service at any park.

-If you have motion sickness, FoP might get to you. But don't watch any ride videos as it's nowhere near what it's like being on it. My wife wife hates Star Tours, she's iffy on Soarin but rides it..while she didn't care for FoP due to minor motion sickness, she didn't get sick. Couple parts she had to close her eyes and she said only way she rides again is with other new people with us another date that haven't experienced it. She hates feeling her stomach drop, so that played a big part in her not caring for it so much

-The lack of signage is no big deal. Once you're in the park you can find everything just fine


----------



## CAS239

TheMaxRebo said:


> Joe Rohde posted to his instagram account a detail found in the FoP queue many people will overlook (putting the content it in spoilers but it isn't really a huge giveaway or anything, but just to be safe)
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUQtM8bA-nh/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *joerohdeDetail you might walk past without knowing what you were seeing. When you're doing a biological population survey, you don't necessarily need to see animals in order to know that they are there. You need to see incontrovertible evidence that the animal is there. That includes scratch marks, scat and spray, fur, feathers, scales, and, of course, tracks. What you were looking at here is a "track trap," exactly like the ones we used on the Mission Himalayas #RAP survey expedition to Nepal and China. You can make one of these at home. Either put out bait, or find a pathway where you know small animals are likely to pass… They tend to like to move along edges of things, like your garden hedge, or the wall of your house. You make a kind of crowd- Control funnel leading to something like a sponge or a cloth that is soaked in black oil paint, or printers ink or stamp pad ink. These dry very slowly so they will stay wet enough all night long. Beyond the ink pad you place a piece of white paper. Everything that walks over the ink pad will leave footprints on the white paper. And you can identify the different species by checking their tracks against reference. You should put an ink pad on either side of the paper because animals go both ways. So see? You probably thought this was just Squigley junk on a piece of paper. But noooooooo! Why do that when you could create content? In the lab space for the Flight of Passage. #atdisneysanimalkingdom#animalkingdomdisney #pandora#flightofpassage #science #research#tracks #tracking #biology #wdw*
> 1lorett1Totally awesome!
> laura.s.rahmanLove this detail, but I'm thinking I'm not so sure I want to know what skirts the edge of my house at night.
> everydayimagineersGreat story!
> gsalvenYou're an awesome teacher
> louprosperiYour Instagram feed is like a master class in Imagineering and placemaking.
> ahoulahanAmazing detail. Whenever I'm at DAK every little detail I see I stop and think "why is this here? What is this telling?". Totally inspired by your work, I know nothing is there by accident! Can't wait to see #pandora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side note/question:
> 
> Is "Rohde" pronounced like "Road" or like "Roadie"?  I've heard it said both ways



It's pronounced like "Roadie". And his Instagram does have great insight


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CAS239 said:


> It's pronounced like "Roadie". And his Instagram does have great insight



Thanks!  That is what I thought butbsuring all the Pandora could berate I was hearing it as Road several times so wanted to confirm


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BuckeyeBama said:


> As for the leg restraints, I lift and run so have large calves, but the restraints didn't even touch my legs. *Maybe it is because I did not place my foot flat on the side boards. I was up on my toes a bit* as I wanted to sit straight up with my belly against the front cushion so I could really look around while riding.


*This* is helpful to know -- thanks!



CAS239 said:


> -I'm 6 ft about 220 with muscular calves and I fit easily. Had about an inch of room behind my leg for the leg restraints. Wife is 5 ft and petite, she asked me if the leg restraints were going to come up and I had to tell her they already did.
> 
> -The preride videos tell you exactly what to do. But you just scoot all the way forward, sit, then slide up some more. Your chest will touch the padding and bring your knees as far forward as you can. It's not like straddling a motorcycle with your legs back, it's more like sitting in a school chair. My chest was against the cushion with my feet planted flat on the floor.
> ...
> 
> -One girl in my row was asked if she could bring her legs forward more so it could click. I looked over and she wasn't big but she brought them forward and clicked no problem. So just try to bring your legs as far forward as possible


This is all helpful to me -- thanks for taking the time to detail all of this out!


----------



## nicki.momof3

From what I have read this ride has some limitations on the size of the rider.  Has anyone (pooh sized) been on it yet and what was your experience.  I would hate to get to the front of the line and not be able to ride. How embarrassing.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Some seem fine and some don't I suppose it's how "Pooh sized" you are.

I think Jackie wrote an article on wdwinfo.com describing this.  I think the test vehicle should be there this week or so


----------



## disney1474

CAS239 said:


> Couple things from my preview. And I can answer any questions possibly..even though I think this thread kind of hit everything lol
> 
> -FoP was indeed amazing. It's like Soarin on steroids.
> 
> -if you want to ride FoP multiple times during a preview or when it opens then I recommend riding back to back. I went back about an hour later for my second ride and wait said 15 min but it took me 1 hour to be off the ride
> 
> -Rode both rides twice. River was a walk on both times
> 
> -Rode FoP twice and didn't see anyone in my area not able to ride. However waiting in line I did hear someone talking about how they saw someone tall not be able to ride. I have no clue how tall the person was
> 
> -I'm 6 ft about 220 with muscular calves and I fit easily. Had about an inch of room behind my leg for the leg restraints. Wife is 5 ft and petite, she asked me if the leg restraints were going to come up and I had to tell her they already did.
> 
> -The preride videos tell you exactly what to do. But you just scoot all the way forward, sit, then slide up some more. Your chest will touch the padding and bring your knees as far forward as you can. It's not like straddling a motorcycle with your legs back, it's more like sitting in a school chair. My chest was against the cushion with my feet planted flat on the floor.
> 
> -I think the back restraint is much like Stitch, if you aren't sitting all the way forward it'll stop once it senses your back then you'll be a little loose. I made sure to stay snug to the front my second ride and I felt the breathing and moving effects more.
> 
> -One girl in my row was asked if she could bring her legs forward more so it could click. I looked over and she wasn't big but she brought them forward and clicked no problem. So just try to bring your legs as far forward as possible
> 
> -don't rule yourself out to ride. It's an amazing ride and if you can sit with your knees bent like you're sitting in a chair, then give it a try
> 
> -FoP blows massive amounts of air in your face to simulate flying and you get mists of water sprayed at you. Not a lot, but what you would experience if you were standing say near a waterfall and felt the mist. The smells are also amazing. It really does put Soarin to shame. It was so fluid and as life like as possible. They knocked this ride out the park
> 
> -I believe FoP is a 4.5 min ride which I was shocked by. I loved it.
> 
> -I heard only positive things about FoP from guests around me. One guy near me in the Canteen, I'd estimate around 30, was on the phone with his mom telling her it was like a mix of Star Tours and Soarin and that it was the best ride Disney has ever made. Everyone on both rides I did you could hear during the ride making sounds like they were amazed and got off the ride praising it pretty much
> 
> -FoP imo is hands down best queue at Disney.
> 
> -I recorded the FoP queue with no wait, at a normal pace it took 8.5 minutes
> 
> -River Journey was visually amazing. Slow water ride like It's a Small World, so no thrills..but the visuals are great.
> 
> -The theming of Pandora is amazing. The Disney team went above and beyond. Pictures really don't do it justice and it's a great atmosphere to experience. Outside and inside, there's detail that would take forever to catch.
> 
> -Pandora CM's were amazing. Not sure if it was just because it was AP previews (highly doubt it), but the CM's I encountered at the rides, in shops, quick service, or walking around..they were all above and beyond nice, super informative, excited, and clearly enjoyed being in Pandora and loving what they were doing. I've never had issues with rude CM's anymore, but all the Pandora CM's were just on another level.
> 
> -Satuli Canteen, we only got a beer, but the food looked amazing. Another guy sitting near me saw a CM walking by dressed a little fancier, he stopped him and asked if he was the manager, the CM said yes. The guest then told him that he didn't want to complain, instead he wanted to praise Disney for making such a great quick service. He said usually the Disney quick services aren't very good, but the Canteen tasted amazing and he thought the selection was fantastic. He said him and his wife thought it was the best quick service at any park.
> 
> -If you have motion sickness, FoP might get to you. But don't watch any ride videos as it's nowhere near what it's like being on it. My wife wife hates Star Tours, she's iffy on Soarin but rides it..while she didn't care for FoP due to minor motion sickness, she didn't get sick. Couple parts she had to close her eyes and she said only way she rides again is with other new people with us another date that haven't experienced it. She hates feeling her stomach drop, so that played a big part in her not caring for it so much
> 
> -The lack of signage is no big deal. Once you're in the park you can find everything just fine


Excellent review...thank you!!
I can't wait to see this new land.  We were there on May 7th and of course you can see some of the floating mountains from where the bus drops you off.  Even that doesn't do it any justice.  
About FOP and some of the sudden drops.  I think I would be fine with those but do you shoot straight up after the drops?  I ask because thats where ToT gets me sick.  the sudden up AND down.
Going again in august and can't wait!!!


----------



## Katers

We will be in AK next Friday (the day before opening). I've been hoping there could be a soft opening that day. But if their is an AP preview that day, it seems unlikely. Anyone know what day is the last scheduled AP preview day?


----------



## adamreisinger

An update: I'm in Pandora now, and -- as expected -- I didn't quite fit on FoP (for reference I'm 5-foot-10 and 56" around at my jolly belly). I was able to get forward enough for the back restraint to click in, but couldn't simultaneously get my legs forward enough for the leg restraints to work. Am I disappointed? Only in myself, to be honest, and this gives me a concrete goal to work toward for my return trip in December. 

Everything else about Pandora has been amazing, and I'll have a full report later today.


----------



## dina444444

Katers said:


> We will be in AK next Friday (the day before opening). I've been hoping there could be a soft opening that day. But if their is an AP preview that day, it seems unlikely. Anyone know what day is the last scheduled AP preview day?


Last day of AP previews is Monday. Tuesday through Thursday is media preview and then nothing is scheduled on Friday as of right now from what I remember.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Joe Rohde posted to his instagram account a detail found in the FoP queue many people will overlook (putting the content it in spoilers but it isn't really a huge giveaway or anything, but just to be safe)
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUQtM8bA-nh/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *joerohdeDetail you might walk past without knowing what you were seeing. When you're doing a biological population survey, you don't necessarily need to see animals in order to know that they are there. You need to see incontrovertible evidence that the animal is there. That includes scratch marks, scat and spray, fur, feathers, scales, and, of course, tracks. What you were looking at here is a "track trap," exactly like the ones we used on the Mission Himalayas #RAP survey expedition to Nepal and China. You can make one of these at home. Either put out bait, or find a pathway where you know small animals are likely to pass… They tend to like to move along edges of things, like your garden hedge, or the wall of your house. You make a kind of crowd- Control funnel leading to something like a sponge or a cloth that is soaked in black oil paint, or printers ink or stamp pad ink. These dry very slowly so they will stay wet enough all night long. Beyond the ink pad you place a piece of white paper. Everything that walks over the ink pad will leave footprints on the white paper. And you can identify the different species by checking their tracks against reference. You should put an ink pad on either side of the paper because animals go both ways. So see? You probably thought this was just Squigley junk on a piece of paper. But noooooooo! Why do that when you could create content? In the lab space for the Flight of Passage. #atdisneysanimalkingdom#animalkingdomdisney #pandora#flightofpassage #science #research#tracks #tracking #biology #wdw*
> 1lorett1Totally awesome!
> laura.s.rahmanLove this detail, but I'm thinking I'm not so sure I want to know what skirts the edge of my house at night.
> everydayimagineersGreat story!
> gsalvenYou're an awesome teacher
> louprosperiYour Instagram feed is like a master class in Imagineering and placemaking.
> ahoulahanAmazing detail. Whenever I'm at DAK every little detail I see I stop and think "why is this here? What is this telling?". Totally inspired by your work, I know nothing is there by accident! Can't wait to see #pandora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side note/question:
> 
> Is "Rohde" pronounced like "Road" or like "Roadie"?  I've heard it said both ways


He's been doing a lot of in depth explanation on his instagram. 

It's definitely "roadie".


----------



## simnia

I'm reading and looking at pictures but still have a question regarding the leg restraints--are they basically set up to work the same as as the back restraint?  They just push up against your legs (calves) holding them firmly in place?

Is the problem with the leg restraints then that if your legs are longer/bigger feet, you can't move your feet up as far forward as needed for the leg restraints to lock? Shorter legs/smaller feet shouldn't be an issue? But the circumference of one's calves may play a role? 

(yes, I understand that everyone is shaped differently and that you won't know if you can experience FoP until you have actually tried it yourself).


----------



## adamreisinger

simnia said:


> I'm reading and looking at pictures but still have a question regarding the leg restraints--are they basically set up to work the same as as the back restraint?  They just push up against your legs (calves) holding them firmly in place?
> 
> Is the problem with the leg restraints then that if your legs are longer/bigger feet, you can't move your feet up as far forward as needed for the leg restraints to lock? Shorter legs/smaller feet shouldn't be an issue? But the circumference of one's calves may play a role?
> 
> (yes, I understand that everyone is shaped differently and that you won't know if you can experience FoP until you have actually tried it yourself).


The leg restraints push up and forward in the same motion as the back restraint. Leg position (and thus hip/knee flexibility) is almost as important as leg size.


----------



## abooch

Im in pandora as we speak. Had the 12-2 window. Got on line about 10:50 and was all the way back over the bridge by the birds holding the exit signs. Got into Pandora by 11:10. Hopped on standby FoP right away and the sign said 15 minutes. Nobody was in the que but took about 40 minutes from start to finish. Not sure how many theaters they had operating at that time. I'm currently in line again but there's a lot more people. Sign said about a 25 minute wait. I'll update how long it takes


----------



## wilkeliza

simnia said:


> I'm reading and looking at pictures but still have a question regarding the leg restraints--are they basically set up to work the same as as the back restraint?  They just push up against your legs (calves) holding them firmly in place?
> 
> Is the problem with the leg restraints then that if your legs are longer/bigger feet, you can't move your feet up as far forward as needed for the leg restraints to lock? Shorter legs/smaller feet shouldn't be an issue? But the circumference of one's calves may play a role?
> 
> (yes, I understand that everyone is shaped differently and that you won't know if you can experience FoP until you have actually tried it yourself).



Yes thry are just like the back restraint. They are flat across and swing out to keep your legs forward.


----------



## adamreisinger

I know some people were asking about crowd size with the AP previews and D23 previews overlapping today. Don't worry. At check in I saw the D23 guest list -- there are about 15 people (plus potentially a plus-1 for each) in each 2-hour timeslot. It's a completely negligible addition. I will say seeing how few people were on the list made me feel lucky I got selected.


----------



## Lost Yeti

Well, I had an amazing day yesterday. I was one of the lucky ones to go on the D23 "Behind the Scenes" experience with Joe Rohde.  Sorry for the length.

I'm pretty sure all of Pandora was closed off for this event (except for CMs of course), if not then it sure seemed that way. Joe clearly has a lot of passion for his work and he did a wonderful job of informing us of the story behind the land, cultural influences, hidden facts in the queues, visual illusions, etc. His favorite illusion is in the spoiler below



Spoiler



The two highest waterfalls on the mountain range above the FoP attraction are not actually water. If you look closely, the "water" flows at a slower rate than the waterfalls below to assist with the forced perspective. Joe stated that its actually a very simple illusion that could have been done in "Ben Franklin's time". It is so simple and so convincing - I couldn't tell that it was not real even after hearing this!



The land was meant to avoid marquees for the attractions from the very beginning of the project. The totems near the entrance to each line essentially act as marquees. These are actually hand woven and absolutely incredible. Anyway, there's a lot more but I don't want to give away too much for those that have yet to experience Pandora.

We were able to ride each ride one time while with Joe, but I was able to fit in 3 more FoP rides during the 3-5 preview. Some thoughts, observations, and info (some spoilers):



Spoiler: Pre-show info



It appears that they have gotten rid of the decontamination portion of the 1st pre-show video. It did not play once during my 4 rides yesterday, but it was definitely there on Monday.





Spoiler: FoP queue



Joe said that the queue for FoP will have some small details added prior to the public opening. This will take place in the cave portion with the tribal paintings.



- I have now ridden FoP 5 times and I have yet to see someone told that they cannot ride
- On that note, yesterday there were CMs with pictures of the actual ride vehicle describing the restraints and possibility that someone may not be able to ride if the restraints do not lock. They were not doing this when I was there on Monday.
- Regarding strobes - you can place your hand over the top portion of the vehicle (between the two tiny red dots on the very top of your display) and block those LEDs entirely. I tried this after feeling kind of dizzy following the strobe effect at the end of the ride and it worked pretty well. Note that I have no history of seizures or other ill effects from strobes and that you can still see some flashing lights in the corner of your eyes from other ride vehicles.
- I can say that FoP seating location does change your experience (beyond what one would assume). I did not feel that some seats were "better" and had an amazing experience every time.

All in all another great day at WDW.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

adamreisinger said:


> I know some people were asking about crowd size with the AP previews and D23 previews overlapping today. Don't worry. At check in I saw the D23 guest list -- there are about 15 people (plus potentially a plus-1 for each) in each 2-hour timeslot. It's a completely negligible addition. I will say seeing how few people were on the list *made me feel lucky I got selected*.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lost Yeti said:


> Well, I had an amazing day yesterday. I was one of the lucky ones to go on the D23 "Behind the Scenes" experience with Joe Rohde.  Sorry for the length.
> 
> I'm pretty sure all of Pandora was closed off for this event (except for CMs of course), if not then it sure seemed that way. Joe clearly has a lot of passion for his work and he did a wonderful job of informing us of the story behind the land, cultural influences, hidden facts in the queues, visual illusions, etc. His favorite illusion is in the spoiler below
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The two highest waterfalls on the mountain range above the FoP attraction are not actually water. If you look closely, the "water" flows at a slower rate than the waterfalls below to assist with the forced perspective. Joe stated that its actually a very simple illusion that could have been done in "Ben Franklin's time". It is so simple and so convincing - I couldn't tell that it was not real even after hearing this!
> 
> 
> 
> The land was meant to avoid marquees for the attractions from the very beginning of the project. The totems near the entrance to each line essentially act as marquees. These are actually hand woven and absolutely incredible. Anyway, there's a lot more but I don't want to give away too much for those that have yet to experience Pandora.
> 
> We were able to ride each ride one time while with Joe, but I was able to fit in 3 more FoP rides during the 3-5 preview. Some thoughts, observations, and info (some spoilers):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pre-show info
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that they have gotten rid of the decontamination portion of the 1st pre-show video. It did not play once during my 4 rides yesterday, but it was definitely there on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FoP queue
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said that the queue for FoP will have some small details added prior to the public opening. This will take place in the cave portion with the tribal paintings.
> 
> 
> - I have now ridden FoP 5 times and I have yet to see someone told that they cannot ride
> - On that note, yesterday there were CMs with pictures of the actual ride vehicle describing the restraints and possibility that someone may not be able to ride if the restraints do not lock. They were not doing this when I was there on Monday.
> - Regarding strobes - you can place your hand over the top portion of the vehicle (between the two tiny red dots on the very top of your display) and block those LEDs entirely. I tried this after feeling kind of dizzy following the strobe effect at the end of the ride and it worked pretty well. Note that I have no history of seizures or other ill effects from strobes and that you can still see some flashing lights in the corner of your eyes from other ride vehicles.
> - I can say that FoP seating location does change your experience (beyond what one would assume). I did not feel that some seats were "better" and had an amazing experience every time.
> 
> All in all another great day at WDW.



question about the illusion in your spoiler (as I love things like this)



Spoiler



when you say "water" does that mean it is a liquid other than water and that is why it flows slower (so more viscus) or that it isn't even really something flowing at all, but just made to look like it?


----------



## Lost Yeti

TheMaxRebo said:


> question about the illusion in your spoiler (as I love things like this)



Of course 



Spoiler



Not liquid at all. They are nothing more than spinning spools with fabric attached to them. Other than speed, which was done on purpose, it's very hard to tell the difference.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Lost Yeti said:


> - I have now ridden FoP 5 times and I have yet to see someone told that they cannot ride
> - On that note, yesterday there were CMs with pictures of the actual ride vehicle describing the restraints and possibility that someone may not be able to ride if the restraints do not lock. *They were not doing this when I was there on Monday*.


Sounds like they are *trying to adjust* to perhaps more people than previously expected not being able to ride? Hope they get that test seat out there soon...


----------



## wilkeliza

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Sounds like they are *trying to adjust* to perhaps more people than previously expected not being able to ride? Hope they get that test seat out there soon...



They had this when we went on 1st AP preview but only if you asked. They all had photos and a spiel.


----------



## Lost Yeti

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Sounds like they are *trying to adjust* to perhaps more people than previously expected not being able to ride? Hope they get that test seat out there soon...



I think they are just trying to reduce the amount of disappointment. 

It's a tricky situation. I don't believe adjustments can be made without excluding other individuals. If the restraints are adjusted to accommodate larger individuals it will come at the expense of no longer accommodating children. They are trying to hit that sweet spot that would result in only a small percentage of individuals not being able to ride (a single digit percentage as FastPasser. has mentioned in the past).

Just realized I forgot to mention that the pictures were shown before anyone entered the line. I'm sure most probably assumed that, but just clarifying.


----------



## Spridell

At my preview on Thursday night CM's had the photos out and showing everyone the pics of the seats as soon as they entered Pandora


----------



## TravelingTotMom

I'm in line for the 3-5 preview now, and cast members are walking down the line with photos of the Flight of Passage seats and explaining the restraints.


----------



## rteetz

Pandora merchandise at the island mercantile 

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/865932654650302464


----------



## JDUCKY

abooch said:


> Im in pandora as we speak. Had the 12-2 window. Got on line about 10:50 and was all the way back over the bridge by the birds holding the exit signs. Got into Pandora by 11:10. Hopped on standby FoP right away and the sign said 15 minutes. Nobody was in the que but took about 40 minutes from start to finish. Not sure how many theaters they had operating at that time. I'm currently in line again but there's a lot more people. Sign said about a 25 minute wait. I'll update how long it takes



All rooms have been running today.


----------



## palmbeachguy

JDUCKY said:


> All rooms have been running today.


I hope they stay up. On the bus now to Animal Kingdom. I think we are gonna line up around 4. Gonna grab a bite to eat and use fast pass to tough to be a bug. After Avatar we scored nighttime Kilimanjaro fast passes then gonna hit up the 10:30 RoL if the standby isn't long. I'm thinking the line won't be long for that late of a show. "Fingers crossed"


----------



## palmbeachguy

Forgot to mention @FastPasser I'm in a red Pooh Dameron shirt on a scooter (first time on the scooter. A little embarrassed but my fibromyalgia was kicking my butt the past 2 days).  Any other Dissers come say hi!


----------



## Gus V.

How much time would you devote to AK/Pandora if you had 7 park days (maybe 7 and a half, we haven't decided yet on whether to have a relaxing dinner at California Grill, or go to the parks on arrival day).  I'm trying to make some plans because our dining resies window is coming up in a couple weeks.  I'm thinking at least two days for AK/Pandora...


----------



## Momtomouselover

If you were going to try to tour Pandora on opening day (or shortly thereafter) would you try for EMH in the morning or the evening?  We do not have FPs because we just scheduled the trip. We had a family health issue that meant we had to cancel our Long vacation later this summer. Trying to make summer fun by taking my son to Disney World for a quick trip instead. I thought about a private tour but for only two people it's cost prohibitive.


----------



## DG25

Elizakapeka said:


> Not being able to fit on FOP shouldn't ruin a persons vacation but being 4'9" at 39 years old I can completely relate.  I have been "too short" for things before and it truly is devastating that you want to do something that most other adults can do but you cant do it because of something you can not control nor change.  My 9 year old twin boys are in the 5th % for height.  They have been turned away for carnival rides at our parish carnival some of their female classmates have been riding for the last 3 years now.  Last year when they were turned away their disappointment brought me to tears.  I have dealt with the same problems.  I came here panicking that they wont be able to ride or even myself.  If we get turned away it will be a huge disappointment emotionally but we will have to deal with it.  I will not let it ruin my vacation or even my whole day for that matter but it may take me a bit to recover from the letdown.  I truly feel for anyone who gets turned away for their size regardless of what aspect of size caused them to not be able to ride.  Here's to hoping that something can be modified that allows for all of us of various sizes to ride FOP since we all have been looking forward to it for so long.



My DD is 4'8" and around 140/150 she won't say. She rode FOP with no problem, will say she did not like it. But she did ride it. I loved it. She is 26 so she knows what you mean. She said one day a cop asked why she was not in a booster seat since law states 4'9", she said it didn't fit when she tried to steer.


----------



## adamreisinger

For those arriving for tonight's 6-8 session, I'd advise getting there as early as possible. When I was walking out at 2, the line for the 3-5 session was all the way back to Island Mercantile.


----------



## Lost Yeti

Momtomouselover said:


> If you were going to try to tour Pandora on opening day (or shortly thereafter) would you try for EMH in the morning or the evening?  We do not have FPs because we just scheduled the trip. We had a family health issue that meant we had to cancel our Long vacation later this summer. Trying to make summer fun by taking my son to Disney World for a quick trip instead. I thought about a private tour but for only two people it's cost prohibitive.



It depends. Generally, morning would be better since those who are not staying at a resort will not be able to get in. I anticipate that it will be much more crowded around Pandora's opening day  for EMH since there will be a lot of people coming from out of state to see the new park and they want to be one of the first. With evening EMH, people won't be able to enter the park during that time but those already in the park don't have to leave and the attraction lines will be ridiculously long, but you'll see the bioluminescence. It's basically a choice between shorter lines and seeing the park at night. 



adamreisinger said:


> For those arriving for tonight's 6-8 session, I'd advise getting there as early as possible. When I was walking out at 2, the line for the 3-5 session was all the way back to Island Mercantile.



I was late getting into line yesterday and was at Island Mercantile. I will say that the line moves pretty fast though. I was able to ride FoP 3 times during the 3-5 session (and easily could have done 2 more) with ~15-20mins passing between line entrance and 1st pre-show.  The last time I rode it was a walk-in to first show and that was with limited rooms operating. I'd imagine one could squeeze in even more rides today with all rooms operating.


----------



## Hopefully

I have read through almost all of the thread. But I still am confused about what I think I have seen conflicting reports on. I know I read that you couldn't use an ECV in line. But I also thought I saw a more recent report that you could. Does anyone know which is correct?
I have severe COPD and can not walk far and not at all uphill/inclines. I will not actually be riding FoP but I would like to accompany my family in the line & then exit without riding.  If I had to transfer to a wheelchair there wouldn't be anyone to help me once my DH & DS went to ride
Thoughts?


----------



## wilkeliza

Hopefully said:


> I have read through almost all of the thread. But I still am confused about what I think I have seen conflicting reports on. I know I read that you couldn't use an ECV in line. But I also thought I saw a more recent report that you could. Does anyone know which is correct?
> I have severe COPD and can not walk far and not at all uphill/inclines. I will not actually be riding FoP but I would like to accompany my family in the line & then exit without riding.  If I had to transfer to a wheelchair there wouldn't be anyone to help me once my DH & DS went to ride
> Thoughts?



I'm not sure if an ECV could use the chicken exit but you can take you ECV up to the grouping area of the queue.


----------



## aviva5675

my cousin went thru the line with us the 2d time, then exited when we got to the first CM check point...not sure what door they had him exit.  Once had been enough for him.


----------



## Hopefully

wilkeliza said:


> I'm not sure if an ECV could use the chicken exit but you can take you ECV up to the grouping area of the queue.



Thank you for the quick reply. 
I would be very grateful to accompany them as far as makes sense.  I don't know what/where the " grouping area" is. Do you think that is something enjoyable to do?  
Our trip isn't until October but I expect it to still be very crowded. We'll FP+ FoP but I still anticipate long lines. I would rather be with them and experiencing the queue, than waiting alone outside.


----------



## dina444444

Hopefully said:


> Thank you for the quick reply.
> I would be very grateful to accompany them as far as makes sense.  I don't know what/where the " grouping area" is. Do you think that is something enjoyable to do?
> Our trip isn't until October but I expect it to still be very crowded. We'll FP+ FoP but I still anticipate long lines. I would rather be with them and experiencing the queue, than waiting alone outside.


The FP line bypasses all of the stuff that has been shown in the queue.


----------



## wilkeliza

Hopefully said:


> Thank you for the quick reply.
> I would be very grateful to accompany them as far as makes sense.  I don't know what/where the " grouping area" is. Do you think that is something enjoyable to do?
> Our trip isn't until October but I expect it to still be very crowded. We'll FP+ FoP but I still anticipate long lines. I would rather be with them and experiencing the queue, than waiting alone outside.



Grouping is pretty much right before you go to the preshow. If they are using FPs for it then the queue pretty much misses everything so you might have a more enjoyable experience just sitting at the Canteen while you wait. If you are in the regular like there is a lot to look at but probably will be long.


----------



## Hopefully

wilkeliza said:


> Grouping is pretty much right before you go to the preshow. If they are using FPs for it then the queue pretty much misses everything so you might have a more enjoyable experience just sitting at the Canteen while you wait. If you are in the regular like there is a lot to look at but probably will be long.



Thanks for the clarification. That is exactly what I wondered. 
Our current plan is to visit 2 times, one during the day and the other at night. Our goal is for a FoP FP+, so i will just wait for them I think. Thank you again


----------



## KKB

We head on Thursday for 10 days.
Since you are only allowed 1 FP on the new AK rides, we decided to split AK into 2 days.
Our first FP is Sunday May 28 at 5:55 for FOP; the 2nd is Thurs. June 2 at 11AM for Na'vi.
Does anyone have any idea how long the FP lines might be after all these preview days?
Just wondering!
Thanks!


----------



## wilkeliza

KKB said:


> We head on Thursday for 10 days.
> Since you are only allowed 1 FP on the new AK rides, we decided to split AK into 2 days.
> Our first FP is Sunday May 28 at 5:55 for FOP; the 2nd is Thurs. June 2 at 11AM for Na'vi.
> Does anyone have any idea how long the FP lines might be after all these preview days?
> Just wondering!
> Thanks!



FOP could easily have a one hour FP line.


----------



## aebeauregard

I'm curious if Na'vi River may be scary to young kids. We are taking our almost 3 yr old and wondering if we she take her on it. 

What do those who have been on it think?  Is it really dark or are there really weird looking things everywhere? I have yet to see the movie. 

Trying to decide if we should FP FOP because she won't like Na'vi anyways or FP Na'vi because she can go on it with us.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

aebeauregard said:


> I'm curious if Na'vi River may be scary to young kids. We are taking our almost 3 yr old and wondering if we she take her on it.
> 
> What do those who have been on it think?  Is it really dark or are there really weird looking things everywhere? I have yet to see the movie.
> 
> Trying to decide if we should FP FOP because she won't like Na'vi anyways or FP Na'vi because she can go on it with us.



In my opinion, not scary AT ALL.  Think IASW.  The colors are bright and the music is upbeat.  I wouldn't hesitate with a small child at all.   For context, my guy (now 6) still doesn't like rides like Pirates because of the dark parts and drop, but this isn't like that at all.

Although selfishly as a parent with a child too young to really care one way or the other, I'd FP FOP and do rider swap.  It's a great ride, you don't want to miss it if you have the opportunity (in my opinion).


----------



## CAS239

aebeauregard said:


> I'm curious if Na'vi River may be scary to young kids. We are taking our almost 3 yr old and wondering if we she take her on it.
> 
> What do those who have been on it think?  Is it really dark or are there really weird looking things everywhere? I have yet to see the movie.
> 
> Trying to decide if we should FP FOP because she won't like Na'vi anyways or FP Na'vi because she can go on it with us.



River journey won't be scary at all. It's dark, but it's slow moving like It's a small world, there's music, and bioluminescent plants/animals everywhere.


----------



## wilkeliza

aebeauregard said:


> I'm curious if Na'vi River may be scary to young kids. We are taking our almost 3 yr old and wondering if we she take her on it.
> 
> What do those who have been on it think?  Is it really dark or are there really weird looking things everywhere? I have yet to see the movie.
> 
> Trying to decide if we should FP FOP because she won't like Na'vi anyways or FP Na'vi because she can go on it with us.



Not scary at all. The only "scary" things are the predators animals you see very briefly and if you haven't seen Avatar you wouldn't even know they are suppose to be scary because they don't do anything threatening towards you.


----------



## CAS239

KKB said:


> We head on Thursday for 10 days.
> Since you are only allowed 1 FP on the new AK rides, we decided to split AK into 2 days.
> Our first FP is Sunday May 28 at 5:55 for FOP; the 2nd is Thurs. June 2 at 11AM for Na'vi.
> Does anyone have any idea how long the FP lines might be after all these preview days?
> Just wondering!
> Thanks!



No one will know until the rides are open to the public. But River Journey I don't think the FP line will be too long. The line is MUCH shorter than FoP. With a FP I'd estimate 5-20 min wait. FoP I could easily see a FP wait being 20min-1.5 hours. Obviously the latter being if the standby is looking crazy at like a 3 or 4 hour standby. 

But we'll see when it opens up


----------



## CAS239

Here's another pic of the toy banshees. Table set up on one side to check them out and touch while the purchase area was on other side of the store. Tons of kids were getting these. Very popular item. So if you have kids, prepare for them to ask for one.


Don't know if it's been posted. But here's a pic I took of the 3D glasses for FoP. One size and they were a bit big. I could see how some kids could have issues keeping them on, but riding twice, I didn't hear of any with issues


----------



## CAS239

Here's more pics of the land below in the "spoiler" tag so doesn't take up too much room without the tag and anyone can avoid if their avoiding pics of the land itself.



Spoiler


----------



## quinnc19

I am glad to know about the banshees in advance. I already have DD doing odd jobs to save up!


----------



## abooch

Being able to do a preview of Pandora was great. It was pretty much empty. I wish the parks felt like this all the time. The area is some what small but the way it's set up and the way the mountains are makes it feel big. Not sure if anyone else felt that way.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wilkeliza said:


> FOP could easily have a one hour FP line.



For real??  

I don't remember ever waiting that long with a FP unless the ride broke down while we were waiting... not Mine Train... Frozen... nothing we can remember...


----------



## FastPasser.

adamreisinger said:


> For those arriving for tonight's 6-8 session, I'd advise getting there as early as possible. When I was walking out at 2, the line for the 3-5 session was all the way back to Island Mercantile.


A little late, but there was no need get in line early as everyone with a with a ticket got in and FoP was capable of operating all four theaters, so everyone rides.



palmbeachguy said:


> Forgot to mention @FastPasser I'm in a red Pooh Dameron shirt on a scooter (first time on the scooter.


I was already there when you posted this. I worked the entire line, so I'm sure I walked by you several times.


----------



## FastPasser.

abooch said:


> Being able to do a preview of Pandora was great. It was pretty much empty.


When were you there?


----------



## linzbear

aebeauregard said:


> I'm curious if Na'vi River may be scary to young kids. We are taking our almost 3 yr old and wondering if we she take her on it.
> 
> What do those who have been on it think?  Is it really dark or are there really weird looking things everywhere? I have yet to see the movie.
> 
> Trying to decide if we should FP FOP because she won't like Na'vi anyways or FP Na'vi because she can go on it with us.



My 3 year old, who was afraid of Triceratops Spin, came off NRJ saying, "I wanna ride it again!"

Think Mexico's ride, not Pirates.

But I don't know that I'd fast pass it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MEM said:


> We did the Pandora preview for DVC members yesterday, entering at 9:05 a.m.   For what its worth, my husband is 6'3" and about 240 pounds.  My son is also 6'3" and about 150 pounds.  I'm 5'2" and about 170 with my extra weight in my chest and stomach.  We all felt comfortable on The Flight of Passage.


This is promising to me since I am 6'4". Thanks for the info! I'm still worried for my Dad who is 6'7". I guess I will find out in a week and a half.


----------



## beesly

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> For real??
> 
> I don't remember ever waiting that long with a FP unless the ride broke down while we were waiting... not Mine Train... Frozen... nothing we can remember...



I waited almost an hour for FEA FP last October (2016).


----------



## wilkeliza

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> For real??
> 
> I don't remember ever waiting that long with a FP unless the ride broke down while we were waiting... not Mine Train... Frozen... nothing we can remember...



It'll depend of course but from start to finish for us was something like 30 minutes. If the posted wait times are what they are expecting it could be that high. Of course it could be 30ish minutes but we'll see. FP usually should take 30 minutes or less but at first I could definitely say plan for an hour and be happy if it is less then that. Especially if you are planning for this summer.


----------



## abooch

They really need a test chair somewhere. Imagine waiting in line for 4 hours and you aren't able to ride.


----------



## CAS239

abooch said:


> They really need a test chair somewhere. Imagine waiting in line for 4 hours and you aren't able to ride.



The test chair will be out soon


----------



## wilkeliza

abooch said:


> They really need a test chair somewhere. Imagine waiting in line for 4 hours and you aren't able to ride.



It should be out by opening day to the public.


----------



## cigar95

Lost Yeti said:


> Well, I had an amazing day yesterday. I was one of the lucky ones to go on the D23 "Behind the Scenes" experience with Joe Rohde.  Sorry for the length. . . . . .


If I'm remembering correctly, about a hundred pages back on this thread, you were something of a "Pandora Skeptic".  Sounds like the land has convinced you now that you've been inside. Am I reading you correctly?


----------



## rteetz

A little sneak peak at the bioluminescence on the mountains

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/866092898038800384


----------



## AngiTN

DH, DGD and I sat down to watch Avatar tonight. She watched for the first time, it was the first time DH and I have seen it in since it came out. And the first time we'd see this particular version with 15 extra minutes. We are all very excited to see it all for ourselves in a week


----------



## adamreisinger

I'll save the full play-by-play for my trip report, but I wanted to share my overall thoughts on Pandora after spending 5 hours there today. For some small perspective, I saw "Avatar" once in theaters and haven't seen it since, so it's definitely not among my favorite movies, but I didn't dislike it either. That said, it's very clear that Disney has built a land that doesn't rely on a love of the movie to appreciate. 

From the moment you cross the bridge into Pandora, you truly feel like you're in another world. The normal Disney touches you see at all the other theme park areas just aren't there -- and that goes a long way toward supporting the suspension of disbelief necessary to convince yourself you're on another planet (the fact that castmembers will often drop phrases such as "returning to Earth" or "back on Earth" helps too). Visually, the entire land is just stunning. I walked around multiple times and kept spotting things I missed on my first, second or even third pass. I highly recommend looking down just as often as you look up, as there are plenty of little touches built into the groundwork that are easy to miss.

I rode Na'vi River Journey more times than I could count (I want to say it was 6, but it easily could've been 7 or 8), and it might be my new favorite slow boat ride. It's a lot shorter than "It's a Small World" or "Pirates of the Caribbean" -- it's probably the same length as "Frozen Ever After", but I think the only thing FEA has going for it over NRJ is the drop. The visuals on NRJ are mind-blowing. They had us going through the standby queue, though with a fair amount of it roped off for quicker movement through the line. It seemed long enough with all the doublebacks that it could accommodate a multi-hour standby wait if necessary. There are fans every 15-20 feet, so the line won't be too bad to wait in, even in the summer heat (almost all of it is in shade too).

As I mentioned upthread, I couldn't ride on FoP, but I did go through the queue, which is probably the most detailed at WDW. It was hilarious/amazing to see people who were cruising through the queue as fast as possible get to the room with the avatar body floating in the tube and just come to a dead stop and go "whoa!" I honestly hung around in that room for a little bit just to see that happen over and over again. It was incredibly cool.

Because I was there from 9 a.m. until 2 p.m., I was able to try both breakfast and lunch. For breakfast I had the Cinnamon Swirl French Toast topped with Blueberry Cream Cheese Dollop, Passion Fruit Anglaise and Pork Sausage. The french toast itself was just okay -- not great, but not terrible -- but the blueberry cream cheese really gave it a kick. The pork sausage was somehow among the best I've ever had at WDW. It was thick, spicy, and really made the meal worthwhile. I also got the Pandoran Sunrise beverage, which was solid, though not as good as the complimentary juice I had at the Tusker House breakfast the day before.

For lunch, I had the cheeseburger steamed pods, which I was honestly skeptical about. So many people had said they taste just like a McDonald's cheeseburger, but I didn't believe that was possible. I was wrong. It literally tastes EXACTLY like a McDonald's cheeseburger. I have no idea how they pulled that off, but honestly I was kind of impressed. I also had both desserts (for testing reasons, obviously) and I much preferred the Blueberry Cream Cheese Mousse over the Chocolate Cake, though YMMV on that. The dad eating at the table next to me took one bite of his Blueberry Cream Cheese Mousse and acted like he'd just bitten into the inside of his shoe. He then apologized to me for potentially ruining the dessert before I'd even had a chance to try mine. I laughed it off, took a bite, and said "I like it."

In between I had a Mo'ara Margarita from Pongu Pongu, and I liked it a lot, though the boba balls took some getting used to.

Last, but not least, I had to buy a banshee from Windtraders. If you're going to get one of these, or honestly anything at Windtraders, give yourself plenty of time. The place was packed today, and I was in there at 10 a.m. I can't imagine how crowded it'll be when the place is open to the public. While I'm on the topic of Windtraders, this might be something that only mattered to me but their cooler had Seagram's Ginger Ale available for purchase. I love ginger ale more than any other soda, but it's usually only at the stores at the hotels and even then it's not even cold, so this was a nice bonus. 

Basically, Pandora gets an A+ from me and I hope everyone gets to enjoy it at some point (and I can't wait to check it out at night at some point).


----------



## SaharanTea

beesly said:


> I waited almost an hour for FEA FP last April (2016).




??

FEA opened June 2016.


----------



## FastPasser.

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This is promising to me since I am 6'4". Thanks for the info! I'm still worried for my Dad who is 6'7".


It's been posted many times that height alone does not rule someone out. As the sign at FoP reads, it's "certain body shapes or sizes". I know of taller people that have had no problem.


adamreisinger said:


> I was there from 9 a.m. until 2 p.m.


Wow, five hours, that may be a record.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

beesly said:


> I waited almost an hour for FEA FP last April (2016).





wilkeliza said:


> It'll depend of course but from start to finish for us was something like 30 minutes. If the posted wait times are what they are expecting it could be that high. Of course it could be 30ish minutes but we'll see. FP usually should take 30 minutes or less but at first I could definitely say plan for an hour and be happy if it is less then that. Especially if you are planning for this summer.



Not saying it isn't possible... just saying that in 20+ trips over 12+ years, including when rides were pretty new, we can't remember waiting over maybe 30min or so.  Hoping we won't this time either!

And I have to wonder whether FEA didn't break down for a little while to account for that, this long after it opened.  But, who knows?!


----------



## CAS239

I think the FP lines are going to somewhat coincide with standby. If standby is 30 min, probably looking at a 5-10 min FP. But if lines are insane at say 3-4 hours, then I could easily see FP being 1-1.5 hours. 

FoP is going to be drawing A LOT of people both to its standby and it's FP. We also don't know how many FP's they give out per time slot.

I think the FP line will remain on the manageable side, but I wouldn't be surprised to see someone say they waited an hour in line with FP


----------



## mom2rtk

CAS239 said:


> I think the FP lines are going to somewhat coincide with standby. If standby is 30 min, probably looking at a 5-10 min FP. But if lines are insane at say 3-4 hours, then I could easily see FP being 1-1.5 hours.
> 
> FoP is going to be drawing A LOT of people both to its standby and it's FP. We also don't know how many FP's they give out per time slot.
> 
> I think the FP line will remain on the manageable side, but I wouldn't be surprised to see someone say they waited an hour in line with FP


I wouldn't either, if they have had technical issues with the ride. But if all is running smoothly? I'd be really surprised to see the FP line go that long.


----------



## yulilin3

Saw Zoe Saldana at Brown Derby at DHS last night, she probably visited Pandora. I forsee a DPB post about it


----------



## Pawpsicle

adamreisinger said:


> The leg restraints push up and forward in the same motion as the back restraint. Leg position (and thus hip/knee flexibility) is almost as important as leg size.



Thanks for this! About how much do you have to bend your knees? I can usually get my bad one to at least 90 degrees.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Saw Zoe Saldana at Brown Derby at DHS last night, she probably visited Pandora. I forsee a DPB post about it



or a ramp up in rumors of a Guardians of the Galaxy attraction coming


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> or a ramp up in rumors of a Guardians of the Galaxy attraction coming


She also went to meet Starlord and Baby Groot, so who knows.


----------



## CAS239

mom2rtk said:


> I wouldn't either, if they have had technical issues with the ride. But if all is running smoothly? I'd be really surprised to see the FP line go that long.



I wouldn't. It's the longest queue at all of Disney, and the FP line isn't short either. If they do get insane standby lines of say 2-4 (their prepared for longer than that) hours, i just can't see FP remain short. 

If there's mechanical issues I could just see it skyrocket


----------



## beesly

SaharanTea said:


> ??
> 
> FEA opened June 2016.



Oops! I apparently shouldn't post while sleepy - trips get mixed up.  It was the first weekend in October when that happened - I'll go back and edit my original post. Thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CAS239 said:


> I wouldn't. It's the longest queue at all of Disney, and the FP line isn't short either. If they do get insane standby lines of say 2-4 (their prepared for longer than that) hours, i just can't see FP remain short.
> 
> If there's mechanical issues I could just see it skyrocket



The fast past slots are set in hour intervals so it seems odd if it would be structured for the FP line to ever take more than an hour outside of mechanical issues - otherwise you get multiple groups in line and it just compounds itself

So I think FP would be kept to under an hour but that would cause the standby line to be many hours long


----------



## CarolynFH

Hopefully said:


> I have read through almost all of the thread. But I still am confused about what I think I have seen conflicting reports on. I know I read that you couldn't use an ECV in line. But I also thought I saw a more recent report that you could. Does anyone know which is correct?
> I have severe COPD and can not walk far and not at all uphill/inclines. I will not actually be riding FoP but I would like to accompany my family in the line & then exit without riding.  If I had to transfer to a wheelchair there wouldn't be anyone to help me once my DH & DS went to ride
> Thoughts?



@Hopefully, I hope you're still reading along, because we rode FoP twice on Friday evening (6-8 AP preview) and four times yesterday (9-11 DVC preview) and can answer your questions.

Yes, you in your ECV can go with your family all the way to loading and can then exit without riding. When you get to the "grouping area" you'll see there is a wide up ramp and a smaller down ramp, each one divided into several lanes. ECVs and wheelchairs are directed to a lane on the down ramp (the bottom of the lane is level). The two people we saw riding ECVs got out and walked into the preshow, and the CM drove their ECVs around to the exit. DH and I disagree on what happened with the nice lady whose daughter was pushing her in a wheelchair (we had a lovely conversation with them in the 20-minute line); he says she too walked into the preshow area, and I think she rode in, but we were in a different lane, were talking with another family by then, and not paying attention.

Anyway, the show rooms on that level exit directly onto the exit walkway (no stairs), so if you weren't riding you would be able to accompany your family all the way through the line. Then when your family enters the preshow the CM will take you around to the exit and show you where to meet your family.


----------



## Hopefully

Thank you so much for this report!!
Now I am even more excited


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> The fast past slots are set in hour intervals so it seems odd if it would be structured for the FP line to ever take more than an hour outside of mechanical issues - otherwise you get multiple groups in line and it just compounds itself
> 
> So I think FP would be kept to under an hour but that would cause the standby line to be many hours long


it will be interesting to see the criteria for fp vs standby loading.
Will they have a dedicated fp room?
I know for a fact (ex husband used to work at TSMM) that before the 3rd track was added, they loaded 10 people from fp for every 1 person in standby. (at least during the time he worked there)
I can totally see fp line to be around 45 minutes long from entering to loading and riding


----------



## twebber55

TheMaxRebo said:


> or a ramp up in rumors of a Guardians of the Galaxy attraction coming


my guess she s in town for the big reveal for Pandora. I m sure all the big wigs from Avatar will be there


----------



## CAS239

*21*
*May 2017*
*PHOTOS: Special Wheelchair & Other Accommodations Allow Guests with Disabilities to Ride Flight of Passage in Pandora – The World of AVATAR*
*By Tom Corless -- Posted in: Parks & Resorts, Walt Disney World Resort-- No comments -- Leave comment*
This post may contain affiliate links; please read the disclosure for more info.



For the last few days, the internet has been abuzz with talk about how “unaccommodating” the attractions in Pandora: The World of AVATAR are for guests in wheelchairs. Well, after doing some research during our last visit to the planet, it appears that they are just as accommodating as other rides at Walt Disney World.

After reading more than enough pieces about these issues, I decided I wanted to see what was actually going on at the attraction, rather than speculation without first-hand experience. We spoke to cast members at the attractions to get all of the following information, so it should be as accurate as possible.




The link chair vehicles for the AVATAR Flight of Passage attraction in Pandora

The AVATAR Flight of Passage ride system is unique and simply could not accommodate a wheelchair, but wheelchair guests can transfer to ride. Transferring to ride a thrill ride at Walt Disney World is far from uncommon, as less-intense thrill rides such as Soarin’, the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, and Test Track all require such practices. Mind you, these are not decades-old attractions, but all rides that have opened since 1999, in a more modern age where theme parks often have guests requiring accommodation in mind.

At Flight of Passage, guests in a manual wheelchair can stay in their chair until they get to the ride vehicle, as the queue and pre-show experiences are fully accessible. The wheelchair can then pull right beside the Flight of Passage “link chair” seat and transferring will require 1-2 steps.

Those who need additional assistance transferring can also make use of a special wheelchair that is available. This wheelchair has the ability to elevate the guest in the seat via manual foot pump, similar to a barber’s chair. Cast members we spoke to at the attraction said they were able to load guests from this wheelchair effectively with little problem.




Special wheelchair to aid guests in transferring onto the Flight of Passage attraction in Pandora




Special wheelchair to aid guests in transferring onto the Flight of Passage attraction in Pandora

As with other attractions, guests needing to transfer are brought in before other guests are loaded so that they can take their time and have privacy as they move from their chair into the ride vehicle.

Guests in ECVs or motorized scooters will leave their ECVs before the pre-show areas and have the option of walking the rest of the way or using a manual wheelchair (or again, the special one pictured above, if need be). The distance from the door of the first pre-show room to the ride vehicle is about 50 steps, but also requires several minutes of standing.

Meanwhile, at the Na’vi River Journey ride, while there are no “wheelchair boats” that such a device could simply roll right onto, they do have a multi-tiered set of steps that allow guests to more easily descend into the boat. The rows on the boat are quite large as well, making it easier to assist a guest who must transfer into the vehicle. It’s not perfect, but it isn’t terribly complicated either. Transferring from a wheelchair is a necessity at many slow-moving Walt Disney World attractions, including The Haunted Mansion, Pirates of the Caribbean, and Spaceship Earth.

We hope this helps to clarify the process with factual information rather than vague, broad statements about the process at either attraction. As for concerns about guests with larger dimensions fitting on AVATAR Flight of Passage, we will address those in a separate story later this week.


----------



## CAS239

Another pic of the night time at Pandora


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> She also went to meet Starlord and Baby Groot, so who knows.


Do we know of any end date for this M&G, btw??


----------



## wilkeliza

Pawpsicle said:


> Thanks for this! About how much do you have to bend your knees? I can usually get my bad one to at least 90 degrees.



90 degrees should be sufficient. Really 80-85 or less could be fine on most people depening on if they are big wasted or not.


----------



## rteetz

adamreisinger said:


> I'll save the full play-by-play for my trip report, but I wanted to share my overall thoughts on Pandora after spending 5 hours there today. For some small perspective, I saw "Avatar" once in theaters and haven't seen it since, so it's definitely not among my favorite movies, but I didn't dislike it either. That said, it's very clear that Disney has built a land that doesn't rely on a love of the movie to appreciate.
> 
> From the moment you cross the bridge into Pandora, you truly feel like you're in another world. The normal Disney touches you see at all the other theme park areas just aren't there -- and that goes a long way toward supporting the suspension of disbelief necessary to convince yourself you're on another planet (the fact that castmembers will often drop phrases such as "returning to Earth" or "back on Earth" helps too). Visually, the entire land is just stunning. I walked around multiple times and kept spotting things I missed on my first, second or even third pass. I highly recommend looking down just as often as you look up, as there are plenty of little touches built into the groundwork that are easy to miss.
> 
> I rode Na'vi River Journey more times than I could count (I want to say it was 6, but it easily could've been 7 or 8), and it might be my new favorite slow boat ride. It's a lot shorter than "It's a Small World" or "Pirates of the Caribbean" -- it's probably the same length as "Frozen Ever After", but I think the only thing FEA has going for it over NRJ is the drop. The visuals on NRJ are mind-blowing. They had us going through the standby queue, though with a fair amount of it roped off for quicker movement through the line. It seemed long enough with all the doublebacks that it could accommodate a multi-hour standby wait if necessary. There are fans every 15-20 feet, so the line won't be too bad to wait in, even in the summer heat (almost all of it is in shade too).
> 
> As I mentioned upthread, I couldn't ride on FoP, but I did go through the queue, which is probably the most detailed at WDW. It was hilarious/amazing to see people who were cruising through the queue as fast as possible get to the room with the avatar body floating in the tube and just come to a dead stop and go "whoa!" I honestly hung around in that room for a little bit just to see that happen over and over again. It was incredibly cool.
> 
> Because I was there from 9 a.m. until 2 p.m., I was able to try both breakfast and lunch. For breakfast I had the Cinnamon Swirl French Toast topped with Blueberry Cream Cheese Dollop, Passion Fruit Anglaise and Pork Sausage. The french toast itself was just okay -- not great, but not terrible -- but the blueberry cream cheese really gave it a kick. The pork sausage was somehow among the best I've ever had at WDW. It was thick, spicy, and really made the meal worthwhile. I also got the Pandoran Sunrise beverage, which was solid, though not as good as the complimentary juice I had at the Tusker House breakfast the day before.
> 
> For lunch, I had the cheeseburger steamed pods, which I was honestly skeptical about. So many people had said they taste just like a McDonald's cheeseburger, but I didn't believe that was possible. I was wrong. It literally tastes EXACTLY like a McDonald's cheeseburger. I have no idea how they pulled that off, but honestly I was kind of impressed. I also had both desserts (for testing reasons, obviously) and I much preferred the Blueberry Cream Cheese Mousse over the Chocolate Cake, though YMMV on that. The dad eating at the table next to me took one bite of his Blueberry Cream Cheese Mousse and acted like he'd just bitten into the inside of his shoe. He then apologized to me for potentially ruining the dessert before I'd even had a chance to try mine. I laughed it off, took a bite, and said "I like it."
> 
> In between I had a Mo'ara Margarita from Pongu Pongu, and I liked it a lot, though the boba balls took some getting used to.
> 
> Last, but not least, I had to buy a banshee from Windtraders. If you're going to get one of these, or honestly anything at Windtraders, give yourself plenty of time. The place was packed today, and I was in there at 10 a.m. I can't imagine how crowded it'll be when the place is open to the public. While I'm on the topic of Windtraders, this might be something that only mattered to me but their cooler had Seagram's Ginger Ale available for purchase. I love ginger ale more than any other soda, but it's usually only at the stores at the hotels and even then it's not even cold, so this was a nice bonus.
> 
> Basically, Pandora gets an A+ from me and I hope everyone gets to enjoy it at some point (and I can't wait to check it out at night at some point).


Thanks for the review!


----------



## adamreisinger

FastPasser. said:


> Wow, five hours, that may be a record.


Yeah, having the DVC period and the D23 period essentially back-to-back made it nice. I asked at the end of the DVC period (9-11) if I had to leave and come back in for D23 at 12-2 and the CM I asked actually laughed. She was like "no, that'd be silly. Just stick around and enjoy it."


----------



## Lost Yeti

cigar95 said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, about a hundred pages back on this thread, you were something of a "Pandora Skeptic".  Sounds like the land has convinced you now that you've been inside. Am I reading you correctly?



You've got the wrong guy. 

I was fascinated by the land when I was there on Monday. My only knock was with the first FoP pre-show video; I thought everything else was just stunning. I had a few posts dedicated to discussing the awkwardness of that video. Maybe that's what you're thinking of? There was a guy around that same part of the thread who had some rather strong opinions that would cause me to think he was a skeptic, but that was not me. 

After my Friday trip, I still find that pre-show to be a bit odd and even heard others commenting about it. I'll admit it didn't strike me as weird as when I first saw it though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> it will be interesting to see the criteria for fp vs standby loading.
> Will they have a dedicated fp room?
> I know for a fact (ex husband used to work at TSMM) that before the 3rd track was added, they loaded 10 people from fp for every 1 person in standby. (at least during the time he worked there)
> I can totally see fp line to be around 45 minutes long from entering to loading and riding



45 I can definitely see - just seems like it would be a logistics disaster if FP slots run into each other


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CAS239 said:


> *21*
> *May 2017*
> *PHOTOS: Special Wheelchair & Other Accommodations Allow Guests with Disabilities to Ride Flight of Passage in Pandora – The World of AVATAR*
> *By Tom Corless -- Posted in: Parks & Resorts, Walt Disney World Resort-- No comments -- Leave comment*
> This post may contain affiliate links; please read the disclosure for more info.
> 
> 
> 
> For the last few days, the internet has been abuzz with talk about how “unaccommodating” the attractions in Pandora: The World of AVATAR are for guests in wheelchairs. Well, after doing some research during our last visit to the planet, it appears that they are just as accommodating as other rides at Walt Disney World.
> 
> After reading more than enough pieces about these issues, I decided I wanted to see what was actually going on at the attraction, rather than speculation without first-hand experience. We spoke to cast members at the attractions to get all of the following information, so it should be as accurate as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link chair vehicles for the AVATAR Flight of Passage attraction in Pandora
> 
> The AVATAR Flight of Passage ride system is unique and simply could not accommodate a wheelchair, but wheelchair guests can transfer to ride. Transferring to ride a thrill ride at Walt Disney World is far from uncommon, as less-intense thrill rides such as Soarin’, the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, and Test Track all require such practices. Mind you, these are not decades-old attractions, but all rides that have opened since 1999, in a more modern age where theme parks often have guests requiring accommodation in mind.
> 
> At Flight of Passage, guests in a manual wheelchair can stay in their chair until they get to the ride vehicle, as the queue and pre-show experiences are fully accessible. The wheelchair can then pull right beside the Flight of Passage “link chair” seat and transferring will require 1-2 steps.
> 
> Those who need additional assistance transferring can also make use of a special wheelchair that is available. This wheelchair has the ability to elevate the guest in the seat via manual foot pump, similar to a barber’s chair. Cast members we spoke to at the attraction said they were able to load guests from this wheelchair effectively with little problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special wheelchair to aid guests in transferring onto the Flight of Passage attraction in Pandora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special wheelchair to aid guests in transferring onto the Flight of Passage attraction in Pandora
> 
> As with other attractions, guests needing to transfer are brought in before other guests are loaded so that they can take their time and have privacy as they move from their chair into the ride vehicle.
> 
> Guests in ECVs or motorized scooters will leave their ECVs before the pre-show areas and have the option of walking the rest of the way or using a manual wheelchair (or again, the special one pictured above, if need be). The distance from the door of the first pre-show room to the ride vehicle is about 50 steps, but also requires several minutes of standing.
> 
> Meanwhile, at the Na’vi River Journey ride, while there are no “wheelchair boats” that such a device could simply roll right onto, they do have a multi-tiered set of steps that allow guests to more easily descend into the boat. The rows on the boat are quite large as well, making it easier to assist a guest who must transfer into the vehicle. It’s not perfect, but it isn’t terribly complicated either. Transferring from a wheelchair is a necessity at many slow-moving Walt Disney World attractions, including The Haunted Mansion, Pirates of the Caribbean, and Spaceship Earth.
> 
> We hope this helps to clarify the process with factual information rather than vague, broad statements about the process at either attraction. As for concerns about guests with larger dimensions fitting on AVATAR Flight of Passage, we will address those in a separate story later this week.



This is good info - especially about the special wheel chair that can rise up

I still am a bit surprised they didn't make the river ride wheel chair accessible - some guest literally cannot transfer at all so would have been nice if they could ride at least one of the new attractions


----------



## emmabelle

AngiTN said:


> DH, DGD and I sat down to watch Avatar tonight. She watched for the first time, it was the first time DH and I have seen it in since it came out. And the first time we'd see this particular version with 15 extra minutes. We are all very excited to see it all for ourselves in a week



my daughter and I watched it too for the first time yesterday.  I rented it from the library, didn't want to pay $15-20, if it was a stinker.  We both enjoyed it.


----------



## emmabelle

adamreisinger said:


> Last, but not least, I had to buy a banshee from Windtraders. If you're going to get one of these, or honestly anything at Windtraders, give yourself plenty of time. The place was packed today, and I was in there at 10 a.m.



I'm hoping to get one in the middle of July, I just hope they have them.  I would hope that Disney would know that these are going to be popular and have made enough for the demand.


----------



## Spridell

wilkeliza said:


> It should be out by opening day to the public.



I am guessing the "test chair" will have working restraints?

Stupid question I know but without it having working restraints it would be pointless.


----------



## adamreisinger

emmabelle said:


> I'm hoping to get one in the middle of July, I just hope they have them.  I would hope that Disney would know that these are going to be popular and have made enough for the demand.


I would assume that's been part of the testing. They know exactly how many people are entering Pandora each day and how many banshees they're selling. From there it's a simple matter of math to project that out to a full-sized crowd (well, not that simple, but this is why TWDC has people paid to solve these math problems. I just make words about sports appear on the internet).


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> I am guessing the "test chair" will have working restraints?
> 
> Stupid question I know but without it having working restraints it would be pointless.


I would assume so.


----------



## wilkeliza

Spridell said:


> I am guessing the "test chair" will have working restraints?
> 
> Stupid question I know but without it having working restraints it would be pointless.



They probably won't lock but a light will change to let you know you are good. That's hiw all other test seats work.


----------



## FastPasser.

adamreisinger said:


> I just make words about sports appear on the internet).


And after the recent cutbacks, you're probably glad about that.


----------



## HydroGuy

yulilin3 said:


> it will be interesting to see the criteria for fp vs standby loading.
> Will they have a dedicated fp room?
> I know for a fact (ex husband used to work at TSMM) that before the 3rd track was added, they loaded 10 people from fp for every 1 person in standby. (at least during the time he worked there)
> I can totally see fp line to be around 45 minutes long from entering to loading and riding





TheMaxRebo said:


> 45 I can definitely see - just seems like it would be a logistics disaster if FP slots run into each other


Forgive me, I am an engineer and an analytical type. 

This makes no sense to me. If they were to use a 10 to 1 SB to FP ratio on FoP (or on any ride), the length of the SB line would be irrelevant. The only number that would matter is how many FPs were allotted for that hour. And unless Disney allotted a larger number of FPs than normal (say than what it would for TSMM) then there would be no "back-up" for 45 minutes or any back-up at all more than the usual back-up for other FP rides. 

Now if CMs were pressured into say a 20 to 1 ratio because of the SB line length, then that of course would matter for FP wait time. But if they did that, then the FP line would not move as it should and it would just keep growing longer all day long.


----------



## heidica

For those who have ridden FoP - can I double check something with you? This is the photo from the article about how those in wheelchairs can transfer.
 

Where I placed the red circle - is your foot going UNDER there and then your shin is resting on the pad where I put the blue circle? With the darkness and shadows it's harder to see and I want to make sure there is more room for your foot to move forward. And then where I put the yellow circle, that is the leg restraint that swings behind you leg? I've seen many picture of the ride vehicle but I have only seen photos taken from side and this picture is a better angle.

I'm going to place the original photo below here so you can see it without all my circles.


----------



## Lost Yeti

heidica said:


> For those who have ridden FoP - can I double check something with you? This is the photo from the article about how those in wheelchairs can transfer.
> 
> Where I placed the red circle - is your foot going UNDER there and then your shin is resting on the pad where I put the blue circle? With the darkness and shadows it's harder to see and I want to make sure there is more room for your foot to move forward. And then where I put the yellow circle, that is the leg restraint that swings behind you leg? I've seen many picture of the ride vehicle but I have only seen photos taken from side and this picture is a better angle.



Does this picture help?



Spoiler











Your feet wind up behind your knees - so a little farther back than you are imagining. My shins were not resting on anything, but my knees were against padding on the inside. You are correct with the yellow circle...I think. Hard to tell due to the darkness.


----------



## yulilin3

HydroGuy said:


> Forgive me, I am an engineer and an analytical type.
> 
> This makes no sense to me. If they were to use a 10 to 1 SB to FP ratio on FoP (or on any ride), the length of the SB line would be irrelevant. The only number that would matter is how many FPs were allotted for that hour. And unless Disney allotted a larger number of FPs than normal (say than what it would for TSMM) then there would be no "back-up" for 45 minutes or any back-up at all more than the usual back-up for other FP rides.
> 
> Now if CMs were pressured into say a 20 to 1 ratio because of the SB line length, then that of course would matter for FP wait time. But if they did that, then the FP line would not move as it should and it would just keep growing longer all day long.


let's say the ride is operating at full capacity and they load fp and sb in the regular way (any ratio, maybe a room for fp only, etc)
Walk up from front entrance to pre loading area: 5 minutes if no one is taking their time taking pictures and if there's no backed up line for fp.
You're on hold in the pre loading room for about 5 to 10 minutes, again if everything is running smoothly
Load into the first pre show room: 10 minutes total of load and movie
Load into second pre show room: 10 minutes total of load and movie
Load into ride vehicle, safety checks and actual ride: 10 minutes
This is if everything is running smoothly


----------



## heidica

Lost Yeti said:


> Does this picture help?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your feet wind up behind your knees. My shins were not resting on anything.



I do appreciate the response, but honestly that photo does not help. In the other photo, I see pads on the pieces coming up to your back (not engaged I see it by the floor), the back of your legs and then where I placed my blue circle. I assumed that pad would be for your knees or top of your shins, but you said your shins weren't resting on anything.


----------



## yulilin3

heidica said:


> For those who have ridden FoP - can I double check something with you? This is the photo from the article about how those in wheelchairs can transfer.
> View attachment 238436
> 
> Where I placed the red circle - is your foot going UNDER there and then your shin is resting on the pad where I put the blue circle? With the darkness and shadows it's harder to see and I want to make sure there is more room for your foot to move forward. And then where I put the yellow circle, that is the leg restraint that swings behind you leg? I've seen many picture of the ride vehicle but I have only seen photos taken from side and this picture is a better angle.
> 
> I'm going to place the original photo below here so you can see it without all my circles.
> View attachment 238442


not sure if this is of any help, but in the end of this video there's a good look at the ride vehicles. I'm not sure exactly where the leg restrains come from though


----------



## heidica

yulilin3 said:


> not sure if this is of any help, but in the end of this video there's a good look at the ride vehicles. I'm not sure exactly where the leg restrains come from though


Yes, the video did help, a little. Thanks. If I slow it down I can see that your feet would be placed more forward than the "knee pad" things. But now I'm trying to better understand what those "knee pads" are for.


----------



## FastPasser.

HydroGuy said:


> Forgive me, I am an engineer


You're forgiven, but we all make life choices. Actually I was one for over 40 years, but now I'm on the road to recovery, retired.


----------



## Lost Yeti

heidica said:


> I do appreciate the response, but honestly that photo does not help. In the other photo, I see pads on the pieces coming up to your back (not engaged I see it by the floor), the back of your legs and then where I placed my blue circle. I assumed that pad would be for your knees or top of your shins, but you said your shins weren't resting on anything.



I'm not following. 

The photo I posted shows the leg restraints in their "deployed" position to give an idea as to the required leg position. My shins weren't resting on anything, but my knees were against the pads near the blue circles. If one were short enough, I suppose they could have the feet farther forward and closer to being directly under the knees so that the shins contact the padding. I had to put my feet behind my knees in order to fit.


----------



## HydroGuy

yulilin3 said:


> let's say the ride is operating at full capacity and they load fp and sb in the regular way (any ratio, maybe a room for fp only, etc)
> Walk up from front entrance to pre loading area: 5 minutes if no one is taking their time taking pictures and if there's no backed up line for fp.
> You're on hold in the pre loading room for about 5 to 10 minutes, again if everything is running smoothly
> Load into the first pre show room: 10 minutes total of load and movie
> Load into second pre show room: 10 minutes total of load and movie
> Load into ride vehicle, safety checks and actual ride: 10 minutes
> This is if everything is running smoothly


This makes sense to me! Thanks. But it is unrelated to how long the SB line is. 

It helps to know going into next Saturday (for me!) that FoP FP boarding may be unusually longer than the typical FP.


----------



## yulilin3

heidica said:


> Yes, the video did help, a little. Thanks. If I slow it down I can see that your feet would be placed more forward than the "knee pad" things. But now I'm trying to better understand what those "knee pads" are for.


Not sure exactly what your question is?
The knee pad you are referring to are the side ones? is that it?


----------



## yulilin3

HydroGuy said:


> This makes sense to me! Thanks. But it is unrelated to how long the SB line is.
> 
> It helps to know going into next Saturday (for me!) that FoP FP boarding may be unusually longer than the typical FP.


yeah it won't matter how long standby is if you have a fp. It'll just be a long fp wait between arrival and exiting


----------



## wilkeliza

heidica said:


> For those who have ridden FoP - can I double check something with you? This is the photo from the article about how those in wheelchairs can transfer.
> View attachment 238436
> 
> Where I placed the red circle - is your foot going UNDER there and then your shin is resting on the pad where I put the blue circle? With the darkness and shadows it's harder to see and I want to make sure there is more room for your foot to move forward. And then where I put the yellow circle, that is the leg restraint that swings behind you leg? I've seen many picture of the ride vehicle but I have only seen photos taken from side and this picture is a better angle.
> 
> I'm going to place the original photo below here so you can see it without all my circles.
> View attachment 238442



It depends on you height and size but my feet did go forward more and my knees were in the pad you circled. I've heard it hits the shins of people over 6'5" to 6'7" and that is one reason why taller people have a problem.


----------



## heidica

Lost Yeti said:


> I'm not following.
> 
> The photo I posted shows the leg restraints in their "deployed" position to give an idea as to the required leg position. My shins weren't resting on anything, but my knees were against the pads near the blue circles. If one were short enough, I suppose they could have the feet farther forward and closer to being directly under the knees so that the shins contact the padding. I had to put my feet behind my knees in order to fit.



Thank you for clarifying. Now I understand. This is what I was looking for. So from your description it sounds like you are on the tall side and you had to bend your knees more and it was your knees resting on the pad. Got it.

I'm asking because I'm short with large calves and seeing the picture made me think that if I can have my feet more forward, there will be room for the leg restraints when they swing out. But that depends on how my knees hit those pads. If so, that reinforces the "sitting properly" description others have been describing.


----------



## Lost Yeti

heidica said:


> Thank you for clarifying. Now I understand. This is what I was looking for. So from your description it sounds like you are on the tall side and you had to bend your knees more and it was your knees resting on the pad. Got it.
> 
> I'm asking because I'm short with large calfs and seeing the picture made me think that if I can have my feet more forward, there will be room for the leg restraints when they swing out. But that depends on how my knees hit those pads. If so, that reinforces the "sitting properly" description others have been describing.



I gotcha. 

I actually only average height for a guy (5'10"). I tried sitting with my feet in a more forward position just to try out something different, but was told by a CM to pull them back. Seems like one of those YMMV situations. I think you'd be fine.


----------



## heidica

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure exactly what your question is?
> The knee pad you are referring to are the side ones? is that it?



What I'm calling the "knee pads" I circled in blue and are above where your feet would be and the leg restraints that will be behind your legs when engaged, I circled in yellow.

I posted my question because I'm short with large calves and then I saw the picture, I thought if I can get my feet more forward, there could be room for the leg restraints but it depends on where that "knee pad" hits  my legs.

ETA - Definitely going to try in August and will report back. It's nice to have all the info available here in The Dis.


----------



## Raetz

HydroGuy said:


> Forgive me, I am an engineer and an analytical type.
> 
> This makes no sense to me. If they were to use a 10 to 1 SB to FP ratio on FoP (or on any ride), the length of the SB line would be irrelevant. The only number that would matter is how many FPs were allotted for that hour. And unless Disney allotted a larger number of FPs than normal (say than what it would for TSMM) then there would be no "back-up" for 45 minutes or any back-up at all more than the usual back-up for other FP rides.
> 
> Now if CMs were pressured into say a 20 to 1 ratio because of the SB line length, then that of course would matter for FP wait time. But if they did that, then the FP line would not move as it should and it would just keep growing longer all day long.


I am not an engineer, but an analytical type. You have the ratios flopped, FP is always a higher number than SB unless of course there is a lull in FP riders.


----------



## HydroGuy

Raetz said:


> I am not an engineer, but an analytical type. You have the ratios flopped, FP is always a higher number than SB unless of course there is a lull in FP riders.


Ooops, I misread the @yulilin3 post about the ratio. Thanks for correcting me! My point is the same that the length of the SB line should have no effect on FP wait time.


----------



## FastPasser.

heidica said:


> Definitely going to try in August and will report back..


If that's you in your Avatar, plus you said you're short, so unless you have abnormally over-sized calves, I can almost guarantee that you'll be fine. I've been at the previews since day two, with the last day being yesterday, so I've become a good judge at who can ride. During that time I've selected hundreds of guests exiting Pandora specifically to ask them what they thought and if they had any issues being able to ride FoP.  Based on that, I say you're good to ride.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Random note: After experiencing Pandora and riding FoP, I recently watched Maleficent. In my opinion, there are aspects of the land and FoP that bore a striking resemblance to the Moors in Maleficent. Obviously Pandora is based on Avatar, but seeing the way the Moors are depicted, it gave even more support for the fact that you don't need to be an Avatar fan to enjoy this movie. Anyone who enjoys fantastical lands and breathtaking scenery/environments will enjoy Pandora for what it is.


----------



## Dashcomplete

Report re: 6-8 previews on Saturday 5/20

I got in line around 4:15 and ended up right in front of @Tamiami, which was a funny surprise.  We were let in right at 5pm.  I went straight to FOP and walked on (no fast passes were distributed).  As everyone has said, the ride is amazing.  There was no fit issues in our group.  Since there was no one loading behind us after our first ride, the cast member let us ride a second time.  While I didn't feel sick after the first ride, I did feel sick after the second consecutive ride.  For comparison, I don't get sick on Soarin', but I generally cannot do the any of the simulator rides at Universal without getting sick.  That being said, it was totally worth it to ride even if it did make me ill (I cannot say the same for any Universal simulator ride).

re: Banshees, I purchased two for my nephews.  They ran out of the one that is red with blue highlights by the time I went to purchase them (~7pm).  

Other thoughts:
The Night Blossom drink at Pongu Pongu was too sweet for me but very interesting.
I ended up getting to ride FOP a third time when I went around 7:30 and it was a walk on.  I felt slightly queezy after that ride (but it's worth it).
I did the mobile ordering at Satu'li Canteen and it was great.  I can see this being a huge time saver once it is rolled out to other vendors.
There were two photopass photographers, from which I got great photos!

Overall, it was a very satisfying visit and I appreciate all the prior trip reports!


----------



## Accident

Took a week but if you want a nice 360 look around pandora here is my video..    remember to look up, things float overhead.






For the curious, it's basically outside around the mountain, then part of the na'vi river ride queue (only 1 spot, the others looked horrible).  then a full walk both outside and inside of the flight queue and exit..  ..  basically once you hit the "wicker holding up ceiling", everything after that scene is the queue to flight and the exit path from it and just outside the shop...


----------



## Spridell

Accident said:


> Took a week but if you want a nice 360 look around pandora here is my video..    remember to look up, things float overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the curious, it's basically outside around the mountain, then part of the na'vi river ride queue (only 1 spot, the others looked horrible).  then a full walk both outside and inside of the flight queue and exit..  ..  basically once you hit the "wicker holding up ceiling", everything after that scene is the queue to flight and the exit path from it and just outside the shop...




Excellent job!!!!


----------



## Wood Nymph

We did the AP preview yesterday in the 12-2 pm group. There were a lot of confused people in line who really didn't know what to expect. I think it helped to read what others have said on thie Dis. 

We went straight to FoP after we asked some cast members where it was located. The signage is so subtle that it is hard to find. We walked through the standby line and it was hard to go slow. Everyone seemed to want to spend through it. We only had eight people in our group and everyone fit on the bikes. My husband is 6'3" tall and didn't have any trouble. Neither did I.neither of us felt the leg restraints. We rested our legs against the side of the vehicles and could feel the in and out breathing of the"creature".

I am prone to motion sickness and won't go on rides like Star Tours. I can do Soarin' just fine but usually have to close my eyes at any "swooping" motions. I kept my eyes open but did get very queasy. I was glad when the ride ended and was very shaky afterward. I plan to ride it again in July but will take Dramamine first. It was a little intense for me.


----------



## heidica

FastPasser. said:


> If that's you in your Avatar, plus you said you're short, so unless you have abnormally over-sized calves, I can almost guarantee that you'll be fine. I've been at the previews since day two, with the last day being yesterday, so I've become a good judge at who can ride. During that time I've selected hundreds of guests exiting Pandora specifically to ask them what they thought and if they had any issues being able to ride FoP.  Based on that, I say you're good to ride.



That is me in my avatar but I do have disportionately large calves. I never found a wide boot that will fit my calves and believe me, I've tried on a lot of boots. With everyone's description of the ride, although pooh size, I haven't been worried about my butt or chest, but the discussion of the calves worried me. I will give it a try for sure. And I figure between next weekend and August, we will have a better picture of the situation, including wait times.


----------



## cigar95

Lost Yeti said:


> You've got the wrong guy.


Could well be - I'm remembering something about 2-3 weeks ago. Maybe you were posting about the same time that there were other posts about how the positive reviews were all coming from paid bloggers and ultra-fans. But if it wasn't you, I'll take your word for it - not going back through 200+ pages!


----------



## aviva5675

To save someone 5 seconds, to get to FOP just go in Pandora, go straight back, it kind of dead ends at NRJ, make a right and walk not far and you'll see it.


----------



## adamreisinger

I finally got around to unpacking today and played with my banshee a little bit. One note for us Pooh or Baloo sized folks (or gym rats with Dwight Howard-esque shoulder structure): the magnetic "stand" that slides onto your shoulder might not slide on all the way like it would on someone with slim shoulders, but if you play around with the positioning a bit -- both of the stand and the hind legs on the banshee itself -- you should be able to get it on a spot that'll stay secure as you walk at a decent pace. 

Plus, it's just a really fun toy for messing with your cats... I mean, not that I spent the last 30 minutes doing that or anything...


----------



## rteetz

Pandora's main media opening event will be May 24th. 

Here are some of the names that will be in attendance.

James Cameron, Jon Landau, Zoe Saldana, Sam Worthington, Sigourney Weaver, Stephen Lang and others. 

I'm sure Joe Rohde and Bob Chapek will also be there. No word on Bob Iger. 

I will post more as I know more. Media events start Tuesday.


----------



## wilkeliza

adamreisinger said:


> I finally got around to unpacking today and played with my banshee a little bit. One note for us Pooh or Baloo sized folks (or gym rats with Dwight Howard-esque shoulder structure): the magnetic "stand" that slides onto your shoulder might not slide on all the way like it would on someone with slim shoulders, but if you play around with the positioning a bit -- both of the stand and the hind legs on the banshee itself -- you should be able to get it on a spot that'll stay secure as you walk at a decent pace.
> 
> Plus, it's just a really fun toy for messing with your cats... I mean, not that I spent the last 30 minutes doing that or anything...



My dogs are not fans haha. I make mine growl at them though.

A tip for anyone who gets one. Make sure you straighten out he cable when you first use it each time. Since it is a tension puppet the cables need to be straight to start. Then you can wrap it around your body to get extra tension.


----------



## CAS239

If anyone's interested in watching an 8.5 min walking video, here's a video of the Flight of Passage ride queue I filmed. Just went back and watched some of it and realized how much they had roped off for the previews that'll be open for crowds. Such an insane line but wow at the visuals






When people are waiting in line and have time to look around at everything, there's going to be a lot of cool stuff to explore. Just waiting my second ride and having a little bit longer wait and able to take in some of the details, pretty cool. Books by Jane Goodall, Pandora Botany books, personal notes from ACE workers left for other workers, mugs with coffee/stains in them, Navi language books..and that was all within a 5 ft section.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Can you imagine if they did a behind the scenes tour of Pandora?  Sign me up!


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> Pandora's main media opening event will be May 24th. I will post more as I know more.


I just happen to be very close to a CM who will be working at the AK Lodge, which will be one of the prime, if not the prime, resort for media types and VIPs during media week. I'll keep an eye out, I mean, I'll ask my friend if he spotted any celebs.


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser. said:


> I just happen to be very close to a CM who will be working at the AK Lodge, which will be one of the prime, if not the prime, resort for media types and VIPs during media week. I'll keep an eye out, I mean, I'll ask my friend if he spotted any celebs.


DGD and I happen to be staying there on the 25th. We'll be keeping out eyes peeled


----------



## DisFanDad

Just got back from the first of two previews, and I know there has been a lot of reviews already (I am clearly no one special so just have the regular AP and DVC previews) - Just thought I'd note a couple thoughts. 

Beautiful - as others have said, the whole area is a work of art, no question about it, just walking around it was fascinating.

Flight of Avatar (rode it 3 times) was fantastic, absolutely fantastic.  Somewhere between Star Tours and Soarin as far as "feel" but wow, the visuals and experience, including the que are stunning. 

River ride - um, neat, beautiful for sure, and the animatronic at the end is ... insane.    BUT .... BUT ... BUT ... Wow is that thing short !   For us it was a walk on (literally, they were sending empty boats) But, if the wait was any more than 10 mins ... I am not sure I would be very happy, I mean, maybe once, maybe.    But there was not much there, it was SHORT, both in physical length (space) and time,  I think the ride was a little under 6 minutes, but you move SLOW ... really really slow.  Slower than people mover, or splash, or pirates, like really slow.   So there isn't much to the ride, it was pretty, but ultimately disappointing.  

The whole area, initially very impressive, but as I have thought about it more, I am less and less impressed with it.   We had a two hour preview, with walk on's (Flight took more time to just absorb the awesome que than it would have taken to just walk through with the few people in line), we were done in an hour and a half.   We looked at each other and felt a bit bad for leaving, but we were done.   I guess I was just hoping for more, more to DO.   My wife said it needed two more rides / attractions.  Now, most people aren't going to just get walk on's, so of course they are going to end up spending more time there, but I am not sure that makes it any better, it might make it worse (that people are going to end up spending HOURS doing what should / could be done in 1.5).   

Dunno, we will see how it all pans out, I also had a conversation with a CM today that apparently Flight might end up looking more like star tours with variable tours/locations in the future, which would improve its longevity.  But I am not sure what impact this will have long term.  I mean, they spent I am sure a TON of money there, and clearly a lot of time building this and designing it.  I guess I just figure if they are going to put that much time and money into something they should build more attractions ?  Or more total attraction value ?  I am sure Flight will continue to be popular for some time, its quite impressive, but the river journey I was far less impressed with, and very much doubt its long term appeal.  

Didn't get to experience it at night, which promises to be a whole other visual experience, but my over all assessment was ... "Good" a solid B.   Flight of Passage, A+, The visual appeal of the Area A (I don't think the forced perspective works well, its the only knock on the visuals) Na'vi River C - (and that's first impression, over time I think this will go down), total amount to do D+.  

(Also gets me a bit concerned about Toy Story Land and Star Wars land, which both promise 2 attractions I think, like Pandora, but, at least SWW stunning visuals and immersion) 

My thoughts, Flight of the Avatar, totally worth a good solid wait, Na'vi river - I'd skip it if it were more than a few minute wait.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisFanDad said:


> Just got back from the first of two previews, and I know there has been a lot of reviews already (I am clearly no one special so just have the regular AP and DVC previews) - Just thought I'd note a couple thoughts.
> 
> Beautiful - as others have said, the whole area is a work of art, no question about it, just walking around it was fascinating.
> 
> Flight of Avatar (rode it 3 times) was fantastic, absolutely fantastic.  Somewhere between Star Tours and Soarin as far as "feel" but wow, the visuals and experience, including the que are stunning.
> 
> River ride - um, neat, beautiful for sure, and the animatronic at the end is ... insane.    BUT .... BUT ... BUT ... Wow is that thing short !   For us it was a walk on (literally, they were sending empty boats) But, if the wait was any more than 10 mins ... I am not sure I would be very happy, I mean, maybe once, maybe.    But there was not much there, it was SHORT, both in physical length (space) and time,  I think the ride was a little under 6 minutes, but you move SLOW ... really really slow.  Slower than people mover, or splash, or pirates, like really slow.   So there isn't much to the ride, it was pretty, but ultimately disappointing.
> 
> The whole area, initially very impressive, but as I have thought about it more, I am less and less impressed with it.   We had a two hour preview, with walk on's (Flight took more time to just absorb the awesome que than it would have taken to just walk through with the few people in line), we were done in an hour and a half.   We looked at each other and felt a bit bad for leaving, but we were done.   I guess I was just hoping for more, more to DO.   My wife said it needed two more rides / attractions.  Now, most people aren't going to just get walk on's, so of course they are going to end up spending more time there, but I am not sure that makes it any better, it might make it worse (that people are going to end up spending HOURS doing what should / could be done in 1.5).
> 
> Dunno, we will see how it all pans out, I also had a conversation with a CM today that apparently Flight might end up looking more like star tours with variable tours/locations in the future, which would improve its longevity.  But I am not sure what impact this will have long term.  I mean, they spent I am sure a TON of money there, and clearly a lot of time building this and designing it.  I guess I just figure if they are going to put that much time and money into something they should build more attractions ?  Or more total attraction value ?  I am sure Flight will continue to be popular for some time, its quite impressive, but the river journey I was far less impressed with, and very much doubt its long term appeal.
> 
> Didn't get to experience it at night, which promises to be a whole other visual experience, but my over all assessment was ... "Good" a solid B.   Flight of Passage, A+, The visual appeal of the Area A (I don't think the forced perspective works well, its the only knock on the visuals) Na'vi River C - (and that's first impression, over time I think this will go down), total amount to do D+.
> 
> (Also gets me a bit concerned about Toy Story Land and Star Wars land, which both promise 2 attractions I think, like Pandora, but, at least SWW stunning visuals and immersion)
> 
> My thoughts, Flight of the Avatar, totally worth a good solid wait, Na'vi river - I'd skip it if it were more than a few minute wait.




Thank you for you review - and I think it is totally understandable - I will say there is the night time experience to come which would add to the overall experience and I think there are to be some shows (the drum circle) and stuff as well - so that the Land itself is almost a 3rd attraction - and they have that activity on the app that will encourage you to explore the land more.

I think it is a lot like Animal Kingdom as a whole - if you focus on just the attractions it is a 1/2 day park .... if you enjoy just walking and exlporing and talking to CMs and stuff, it is a multi-day park   (neither way is wrong)


----------



## FastPasser.

DisFanDad said:


> we were done in an hour and a half.


We're close, I've been saying that two hours is enough time for most people doing the previews.


----------



## Juliet0778

Hey, Banshee folks, how much is that little stand that they sit on?


----------



## wilkeliza

Juliet0778 said:


> Hey, Banshee folks, how much is that little stand that they sit on?



I think I paid 10. It was between 10 and 15 then my AP discount. I'm glad I got mine because my banshee is on display instead of in a box.


----------



## adamreisinger

Juliet0778 said:


> Hey, Banshee folks, how much is that little stand that they sit on?


Are you talking about the metal piece that slips under your shirt and allows it to sit on your shoulder? If so, that's included at no extra charge.


----------



## Lesley Wake

adamreisinger said:


> I finally got around to unpacking today and played with my banshee a little bit. One note for us Pooh or Baloo sized folks (or gym rats with Dwight Howard-esque shoulder structure): the magnetic "stand" that slides onto your shoulder might not slide on all the way like it would on someone with slim shoulders, but if you play around with the positioning a bit -- both of the stand and the hind legs on the banshee itself -- you should be able to get it on a spot that'll stay secure as you walk at a decent pace.



What does the harness look like? Do you slip it all the way thru your arm or does it "clip" onto your shoulder?



adamreisinger said:


> Plus, it's just a really fun toy for messing with your cats... I mean, not that I spent the last 30 minutes doing that or anything...


That settles it! I'm totally getting one for my little monsters!


----------



## JessicaGreye

Hey guys - I have a FoP question- I've read a lot about how it's Soarin' on steroids or a combo of Star Tour and Soarin'.  What I haven't been able to find, however, is what the ride vehicles actually do.  Is the screen directly in front of you like on Star Tour or do you get lifted into the air like on Soarin'?

I love Star Tours, but I'm terrified of Soarin' (mostly because they raise you so far in the air and your legs dangle).  I'd like to try FoP, but after nearly having a panic attack on Soarin' I'm a little worried.  (Note: the video part of Soarin' doesn't bother me, it's the physical being so high with nothing under us.)

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## wilkeliza

Lesley Wake said:


> What does the harness look like? Do you slip it all the way thru your arm or does it "clip" onto your shoulder?
> 
> 
> That settles it! I'm totally getting one for my little monsters!



The included piece just sits on your shoulder then the banshee magnetics itself to that. If your shirt is flimsy or your shoulder deep then it doesn't sit exactly right. I usually have to play a second with it and I'm pretty average sized.


----------



## adamreisinger

Lesley Wake said:


> What does the harness look like? Do you slip it all the way thru your arm or does it "clip" onto your shoulder?



It's a half-circle with metal on the outside and a soft padding on the inside, so it basically "clips" onto the shoulder. My guess is you could also get a sufficiently wide metal bracelet and use it as a wrist mount for the banshee if you wanted to do that too (though at that point you'd have to use your other hand for the controls.


----------



## FastPasser.

adamreisinger said:


> Are you talking about the metal piece that slips under your shirt and allows it to sit on your shoulder?.


----------



## CAS239

JessicaGreye said:


> Hey guys - I have a FoP question- I've read a lot about how it's Soarin' on steroids or a combo of Star Tour and Soarin'.  What I haven't been able to find, however, is what the ride vehicles actually do.  Is the screen directly in front of you like on Star Tour or do you get lifted into the air like on Soarin'?
> 
> I love Star Tours, but I'm terrified of Soarin' (mostly because they raise you so far in the air and your legs dangle).  I'd like to try FoP, but after nearly having a panic attack on Soarin' I'm a little worried.  (Note: the video part of Soarin' doesn't bother me, it's the physical being so high with nothing under us.)
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight.



The screen is in front of you like on Soarin. Feels maybe a little closer.

The ride platform leans forward about 2 feet. You don't go up in the air. Your seat and those next to you remain bolted to the floor you came in on. Your vehicle moves like star tours somewhat. You also don't feel the platform go out toward the screen because they distract you with a few blinking lights and darkness as the wall in front of you goes away

You are in the air and can look down somewhat to see how far down it is (you'd be going out of your way), and you can look over and up if you're on the lower level and see other riders about a story up from you.

You don't have the dangling feeling like soarin and you have the seat, platform, and handles with you the entire time. You'll be fine


----------



## CarolynFH

JessicaGreye said:


> Hey guys - I have a FoP question- I've read a lot about how it's Soarin' on steroids or a combo of Star Tour and Soarin'.  What I haven't been able to find, however, is what the ride vehicles actually do.  Is the screen directly in front of you like on Star Tour or do you get lifted into the air like on Soarin'?
> 
> I love Star Tours, but I'm terrified of Soarin' (mostly because they raise you so far in the air and your legs dangle).  I'd like to try FoP, but after nearly having a panic attack on Soarin' I'm a little worried.  (Note: the video part of Soarin' doesn't bother me, it's the physical being so high with nothing under us.)
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight.



The screen is directly in front of you. Your feet remain planted on the floor, and furthermore there's a panel in front of your legs (from about knee to floor) and a smaller one behind the top of your calf/knee/lower thigh depending on length of your leg. Another panel kind of like a back rest comes up behind your lower back. So you feel very secure. We never felt like we might fall.

When you load onto the seats (motorcycle style) there's a wall in front of you. At start of ride it lifts up like a garage door so you can see the screen.

It's a beautiful ride, very smooth like Soarin' but very exciting like Star Tours, lots to see no matter where you look. But again we never felt in danger of falling!

Edited to add I agree with @CAS239 - IF you look around you can see you're on a sort of shelf. But the film is so engaging and interesting that you won't notice!


----------



## Raetz

Okay interesting observation today about fitting in the seats on FOP. Rode on May 2nd in theatre A. I fit but had to have the seat backrest pushed by CM to click. Rode today 3x. First ride theatre B fit with no help needed. Second ride theatre A, felt like seat had less room between seat and space above lap....also noticed my butt was hanging off the back.....fit but need help from CM to click the backrest. Also my daughter felt like her butt was hanging off the back in A but not B. Third ride theatre B again...noticeably more room....butt was fully on the seat and did not need help getting the restraints to click. My conclusion is that for some reason there is a significant difference in the amount of lap/butt room in A compared to B. At first I thought it was my imagination, but after riding B then A then B again, plus my daughter having the same conclusion before I even mentioned it to her. I am convinced more room in B then A. Good luck.


----------



## rteetz

Apparently the Disney parks blog will be streaming some of the Pandora opening events. What and when I don't know yet.


----------



## Juliet0778

FastPasser. said:


>


Yes, this is what I was referencing.


----------



## IrishNYC

cigar95 said:


> Could well be - I'm remembering something about 2-3 weeks ago. Maybe you were posting about the same time that there were other posts about how the positive reviews were all coming from paid bloggers and ultra-fans. But if it wasn't you, I'll take your word for it - not going back through 200+ pages!



I remember that guy. He was fairly new here, and had no avatar (no pun intended). He was adamant that Pandora was going to be a flop and positive reviews were only coming because no one wanted to lose their media passes, or something very much to that effect.

Edit: See post 2790 and 2793. I don't think we'll be seeing a review from him soon.


----------



## rteetz

Invited media are starting to receive special event Pandora MagicBands

ACE touch points in Pandora: The World of Avatar make new sounds


----------



## CarolynFH

Raetz said:


> Okay interesting observation today about fitting in the seats on FOP. Rode on May 2nd in theatre A. I fit but had to have the seat backrest pushed by CM to click. Rode today 3x. First ride theatre B fit with no help needed. Second ride theatre A, felt like seat had less room between seat and space above lap....also noticed my butt was hanging off the back.....fit but need help from CM to click the backrest. Also my daughter felt like her butt was hanging off the back in A but not B. Third ride theatre B again...noticeably more room....butt was fully on the seat and did not need help getting the restraints to click. My conclusion is that for some reason there is a significant difference in the amount of lap/butt room in A compared to B. At first I thought it was my imagination, but after riding B then A then B again, plus my daughter having the same conclusion before I even mentioned it to her. I am convinced more room in B then A. Good luck.



Yes, I noticed the same thing - different seats seemed to fit a little differently in terms of leg room and/or belly space, although I can't tell you which seats or theaters we were in (we rode twice Friday during the 6-8 PM preview and four times Saturday between 8 and 1). I wasn't sure whether it was the seat itself or that I positioned myself a little differently each time. 

Also, the very first time we rode, DH thought he felt/heard the backrest click, but the CM pushed slightly to make it click in place. He didn't have any issues on later rides. He's about 6' and 300#, with relatively short legs and a big belly.


----------



## Accident

CarolynFH said:


> Also, the very first time we rode, DH thought he felt/heard the backrest click, but the CM pushed slightly to make it click in place. He didn't have any issues on later rides. He's about 6' and 300#, with relatively short legs and a big belly.



I heard mine click a lot, but it didn't lock until they were next to it to push into place.   I didn't really push on me so I'm confused how it works.    I think the back is mainly meant to push into the lumbar spot which on someone taller is higher so we're not skinnier in that spot for it to fully come up and into our back how the seat wants it to be.


----------



## Ydnameht

I did the 6-8 preview tonight. Got in line about 4:40 and was the last one before the break in the line. I'm not sure what time exactly they let us in.

Headed right to FoP, pretty much walked on (quite a walk though!) aside from a brief wait in the hallway before the 1st preshow room. Loved it. Everyone else in my theatre seemed to as well. My only complaint was that the glasses are too big and I had to keep pushing them back up into position.

The gift shop was what I expected. Line moved on the slow side.

I went on the River Journey after that. It's gorgeous and that animatronic is amazing. I wish there were a little more to the ride though.

I wandered around looking at things and taking a few pictures for a bit and getting the PhotoPass shots.

Around 6:30 I went back to FoP. CM said it was a 45 minute wait,  the sign said 15. I figured I could handle 45 minutes and had plenty of time left so I got in line. I didn't find the rest of the people in line until the bioluminescent portion of the queue. The line moved slowly but mostly steadily. I had more time to take in the details, especially in the lab room. Got to the hallway before the pre shows a little over 30 minutes after I got in line. The preshow video this time was different than the first round. There was also a very long pause that seemed at first to be part of the experience but went on for a very long time (the room discussed whether or not we were involved in some sort of social experiment after a few minutes). Eventually we got to the second preshow, got through that,  and then waited. And then were told the linking room was experiencing technical difficulties and we would get put in a different one. So we went back to the hallway and waited a bit and then got sent through both preshow rooms again. The first room didn't stop that time,  at least, but I wish we'd been able to skip repeating the pre shows. Once we finally got on the ride it was still excellent the second time. Nobody i could see had trouble with the restraints either time I rode. 

Unfortunately due to the technical difficulties on FoP, I got off the ride at about 7:45. I headed right to Satu'li Canteen because I was very hungry at this point and had been looking forward to trying the cheeseburger pods and blueberry dessert all day. But, at about 7:50, the doors were closed and multiple people were turned away. So I got no food, which was a very disappointing way to end things. If I'd known the food would close before 8 I would have eaten before trying to ride FoP a second time.


----------



## yulilin3

5 more days until the true craziness begins!!


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> Apparently the Disney parks blog will be streaming some of the Pandora opening events. What and when I don't know yet.


A special dedication ceremony will take place under the floating mountains on Wednesday morning. Cast Members on property will be able to watch the LIVE stream beginning at 9:25 a.m. It will air on Cast TV screens across WDW. I won't be able to watch it on TV.


----------



## sweetmama17

Ydnameht said:


> Around 6:30 I went back to FoP. CM said it was a 45 minute wait,  the sign said 15. I figured I could handle 45 minutes and had plenty of time left so I got in line. I didn't find the rest of the people in line until the bioluminescent portion of the queue. The line moved slowly but mostly steadily. I had more time to take in the details, especially in the lab room. Got to the hallway before the pre shows a little over 30 minutes after I got in line. The preshow video this time was different than the first round. There was also a very long pause that seemed at first to be part of the experience but went on for a very long time (the room discussed whether or not we were involved in some sort of social experiment after a few minutes). Eventually we got to the second preshow, got through that,  and then waited. And then were told the linking room was experiencing technical difficulties and we would get put in a different one. So we went back to the hallway and waited a bit and then got sent through both preshow rooms again. The first room didn't stop that time,  at least, but I wish we'd been able to skip repeating the pre shows. Once we finally got on the ride it was still excellent the second time. Nobody i could see had trouble with the restraints either time I rode.



I think I was in the same room as you!

This was my exact experience last night. 6-8 slot, got in line at 430 let in at 5. Walk on to FOP and it was amazing the first time! Did the river journey (best part about it is that animatronic) and ate at the canteen. I got the curry pod (was ok) but my DH's bowl was really good. Chocolate cake was ok.

Got in line just before 7pm to ride FOP again. Much longer wait but I enjoyed getting a closer look at the que. Was a little more than 30 min from just before "the lab" to being put in a room. There was an extended "pause" during the loading of the avatar (longer than the first time otherwise I may not have known the difference) but it restarted just as our room was about to bust into the "wave". We loaded on our banshee and then were told to get off and we'd go into a different pod. They then decided we would stay in the same pod and got the ride going. 

There was something totally wrong with the screen. There was a background image of a waterfall to the right the whole time. At first I thought something was wrong with the glasses but then we realized we all could see it. It as distracting and took away from the experience. When we got off I said something bout the screen and the CM commented how they knew there was a problem but didn't offer another ride (it was almost 8 at this point). I'm glad I had gotten the first ride in earlier.

When working, it is an amazing ride, my DH was quite impressed too.

We stayed and "people watched til about 8:20 sipping out specialty drink (I thought the margarita was better than than non-alcoholic slushie (too sweet), you could kinda see the walkways glowing but I bet it will really look amazing when its really dark (though I can't imagine you will be able to appreciate it as much with the mass crowds).

This was by far the coolest perk of being a pass holder I've done so far. Glad we did it as a date night so we could really take it all in since neither of our kiddos meet the FOP height requirement (and we got an EE ride in too). The most disappointing part of last night is that we stayed over another hour only for Rivers of Light to be cancelled (anybody know what was up with that?)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ydnameht said:


> I did the 6-8 preview tonight. Got in line about 4:40 and was the last one before the break in the line. I'm not sure what time exactly they let us in.
> 
> Headed right to FoP, pretty much walked on (quite a walk though!) aside from a brief wait in the hallway before the 1st preshow room. Loved it. Everyone else in my theatre seemed to as well. My only complaint was that the glasses are too big and I had to keep pushing them back up into position.
> 
> The gift shop was what I expected. Line moved on the slow side.
> 
> I went on the River Journey after that. It's gorgeous and that animatronic is amazing. I wish there were a little more to the ride though.
> 
> I wandered around looking at things and taking a few pictures for a bit and getting the PhotoPass shots.
> 
> Around 6:30 I went back to FoP. CM said it was a 45 minute wait,  the sign said 15. I figured I could handle 45 minutes and had plenty of time left so I got in line. I didn't find the rest of the people in line until the bioluminescent portion of the queue. The line moved slowly but mostly steadily. I had more time to take in the details, especially in the lab room. Got to the hallway before the pre shows a little over 30 minutes after I got in line. The preshow video this time was different than the first round. There was also a very long pause that seemed at first to be part of the experience but went on for a very long time (the room discussed whether or not we were involved in some sort of social experiment after a few minutes). Eventually we got to the second preshow, got through that,  and then waited. And then were told the linking room was experiencing technical difficulties and we would get put in a different one. So we went back to the hallway and waited a bit and then got sent through both preshow rooms again. The first room didn't stop that time,  at least, but I wish we'd been able to skip repeating the pre shows. Once we finally got on the ride it was still excellent the second time. Nobody i could see had trouble with the restraints either time I rode.
> 
> Unfortunately due to the technical difficulties on FoP, I got off the ride at about 7:45. I headed right to Satu'li Canteen because I was very hungry at this point and had been looking forward to trying the cheeseburger pods and blueberry dessert all day. But, at about 7:50, the doors were closed and multiple people were turned away. So I got no food, which was a very disappointing way to end things. If I'd known the food would close before 8 I would have eaten before trying to ride FoP a second time.





sweetmama17 said:


> I think I was in the same room as you!
> 
> This was my exact experience last night. 6-8 slot, got in line at 430 let in at 5. Walk on to FOP and it was amazing the first time! Did the river journey (best part about it is that animatronic) and ate at the canteen. I got the curry pod (was ok) but my DH's bowl was really good. Chocolate cake was ok.
> 
> Got in line just before 7pm to ride FOP again. Much longer wait but I enjoyed getting a closer look at the que. Was a little more than 30 min from just before "the lab" to being put in a room. There was an extended "pause" during the loading of the avatar (longer than the first time otherwise I may not have known the difference) but it restarted just as our room was about to bust into the "wave". We loaded on our banshee and then were told to get off and we'd go into a different pod. They then decided we would stay in the same pod and got the ride going.
> 
> There was something totally wrong with the screen. There was a background image of a waterfall to the right the whole time. At first I thought something was wrong with the glasses but then we realized we all could see it. It as distracting and took away from the experience. When we got off I said something bout the screen and the CM commented how they knew there was a problem but didn't offer another ride (it was almost 8 at this point). I'm glad I had gotten the first ride in earlier.
> 
> When working, it is an amazing ride, my DH was quite impressed too.
> 
> We stayed and "people watched til about 8:20 sipping out specialty drink (I thought the margarita was better than than non-alcoholic slushie (too sweet), you could kinda see the walkways glowing but I bet it will really look amazing when its really dark (though I can't imagine you will be able to appreciate it as much with the mass crowds).
> 
> This was by far the coolest perk of being a pass holder I've done so far. Glad we did it as a date night so we could really take it all in since neither of our kiddos meet the FOP height requirement (and we got an EE ride in too). The most disappointing part of last night is that we stayed over another hour only for Rivers of Light to be cancelled (anybody know what was up with that?)





"When working, it is an amazing ride" - reminds me of Spider Man at Universal ... had one ride where it broke in the middle of an action scene and sort of ruined the "impressiveness" feeling for me - but when it works properly it is great

Glad you both got in the first ride where things worked well.  Bummer about the Canteen being closed up @Ydnameht


----------



## rteetz

The parks blog will have the dedication live! 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-avatar-dedication-live-may-24-at-925-a-m-et/


----------



## Spridell

I have a question about FOP dont know if it's been answered yet.

How do you know what level you are on?  When I went on it Thursday night could not tell if I was on level 1, 2 or 3.


----------



## Spridell

JessicaGreye said:


> Hey guys - I have a FoP question- I've read a lot about how it's Soarin' on steroids or a combo of Star Tour and Soarin'.  What I haven't been able to find, however, is what the ride vehicles actually do.  Is the screen directly in front of you like on Star Tour or do you get lifted into the air like on Soarin'?
> 
> I love Star Tours, but I'm terrified of Soarin' (mostly because they raise you so far in the air and your legs dangle).  I'd like to try FoP, but after nearly having a panic attack on Soarin' I'm a little worried.  (Note: the video part of Soarin' doesn't bother me, it's the physical being so high with nothing under us.)
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight.



Rode Soaring and FOP back to back on Thursday so I was able to get a good perspective.

With FOP it is like they perfected soarin.

On soarin you can really see the curve of the screen and you can see the peoples legs dangling and quick look to the side you can see the room you are in.

On FOP very hard to see the curve of the screen.  Either the screen is more curved or they just push you into it more.  Also you really have to go out of your way and look to see the room.

Much harder on FOP to tell you are high up. I have no idea what level I was on in FOP.


----------



## CarolynFH

Spridell said:


> I have a question about FOP dont know if it's been answered yet.
> 
> How do you know what level you are on?  When I went on it Thursday night could not tell if I was on level 1, 2 or 3.



When you get to the "grouping" area you'll see a broad up-ramp in front of you and a somewhat narrower down-ramp to the right. If you go down the ramp on the right you'll ride on level 1. If you go up the wide ramp and load into a room at the top of the ramp, you'll ride on level 2. If you go up that ramp and then climb stairs, you'll ride on level 3.


----------



## jack flash

JessicaGreye said:


> Hey guys - I have a FoP question- I've read a lot about how it's Soarin' on steroids or a combo of Star Tour and Soarin'.  What I haven't been able to find, however, is what the ride vehicles actually do.  Is the screen directly in front of you like on Star Tour or do you get lifted into the air like on Soarin'?
> 
> I love Star Tours, but I'm terrified of Soarin' (mostly because they raise you so far in the air and your legs dangle).  I'd like to try FoP, but after nearly having a panic attack on Soarin' I'm a little worried.  (Note: the video part of Soarin' doesn't bother me, it's the physical being so high with nothing under us.)
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight.


the ride vehicle is stationary. THERE IS A LOT OF MOVEMENT ,FORWARD , BACK, LEFT AND RIGHT. Its nothing like Soarin which is very gentle. It does get intense at times. The screen is in front of you. much more immersive than Star Tours though.  Great ride though. Going to be huge lines.


----------



## wilkeliza

jack flash said:


> the ride vehicle is stationary. THERE IS A LOT OF MOVEMENT ,FORWARD , BACK, LEFT AND RIGHT. Its nothing like Soarin which is very gentle. It does get intense at times. The screen is in front of you. much more immersive than Star Tours though.  Great ride though. Going to be huge lines.



The ride vehicle isn't stationary. The floor disconnects and drops about 2 feet then moves up and down itself through out the ride.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> The parks blog will have the dedication live!


It'll be interesting to see if it'll be open to day guests or just invited guests.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> It'll be interesting to see if it'll be open to day guests or just invited guests.


I would think mainly just invited guests for the dedication since this is all part of the media events.


----------



## Spridell

CarolynFH said:


> When you get to the "grouping" area you'll see a broad up-ramp in front of you and a somewhat narrower down-ramp to the right. If you go down the ramp on the right you'll ride on level 1. If you go up the wide ramp and load into a room at the top of the ramp, you'll ride on level 2. If you go up that ramp and then climb stairs, you'll ride on level 3.




Great info thanks.

I was on level 2 then

So basically if you walk up steps you will know you are on the top level.


----------



## jack flash

wilkeliza said:


> The ride vehicle isn't stationary. The floor disconnects and drops about 2 feet then moves up and down itself through out the ride.





wilkeliza said:


> The ride vehicle isn't stationary. The floor disconnects and drops about 2 feet then moves up and down itself through out the ride.[/


----------



## jack flash

WHAT i MEANT WAS THAT THE VEHICLE ITSELF DOSENT LIFT UP LIKE SOARIN


----------



## rteetz

Backstory on ACE and PCI

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-and-pci-in-pandora---the-world-of-avatar.htm


----------



## Ferrentinos

Quick dining question - I can't seem to find hours - Does anyone know what time breakfast is served until before the switch over the menu?  Also, do we know how late it will stay open?  Thanks!  Just trying to plan out ways to eat as much as possible!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I personally think this is why they added extra magic hours. That is for the point of only "resort guests" can enter the lines from 11-1 a.m. I really feel like a lot of people aren't going to stay that late. They might. Who knows, because this land hasn't opened yet. I think it was a smart move for Disney to add extra magic hours. Also, they basically advertised to resort guests to come during these EMH, so I don't know why resort guests wouldn't be able to ride FoP.


I hope that's true.  We booked the river ride as our FP tier one option, with the idea that we'd be at the park at opening and hightail it to FoP.  Sure, we'll still wait in line, but hopefully it won't be too bad first thing.  If it is (or it breaks down before we get there), we plan to use the late extra magic hours as a backup.  I'm also thinking not a lot of people will stick around that late.


----------



## PrincessV

Anyone want to take a stab at an opening weekend transportation question? I normally drive to the parks and avoid resort buses at all cost. But I'm heading to Pandora Sunday (day 2 of official opening) and won't arrive at AK until mid-afternoon... is it possible the AK parking lot could be full to capacity? I'm staying at an All Star resort, so busing is an option if that's a better idea for this weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessV said:


> Anyone want to take a stab at an opening weekend transportation question? I normally drive to the parks and avoid resort buses at all cost. But I'm heading to Pandora Sunday (day 2 of official opening) and won't arrive at AK until mid-afternoon... is it possible the AK parking lot could be full to capacity? I'm staying at an All Star resort, so busing is an option if that's a better idea for this weekend.


It's possible. I would bus it to prevent any surprises


----------



## CarolynFH

jack flash said:


> WHAT i MEANT WAS THAT THE VEHICLE ITSELF DOSENT LIFT UP LIKE SOARIN



Correct, the vehicle does not lift up like Soarin'.


----------



## FastPasser.

PrincessV said:


> is it possible the AK parking lot could be full to capacity?.





yulilin3 said:


> I would bus it to prevent an surprises


They're expecting parking spaces to be at a premium, so AK CMs will continue to park at MK for at least the next two weekends.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Lost Yeti said:


> Does this picture help?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your feet wind up behind your knees - so a little farther back than you are imagining. My shins were not resting on anything, but my knees were against padding on the inside. You are correct with the yellow circle...I think. Hard to tell due to the darkness.



How does your feet wind up behind your knees? Isn't it just like sitting down feet down almost by your side?


----------



## yulilin3

@FastPasser.  is the HUB showing opening and closing times for Satu'li?


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> @FastPasser.  is the HUB showing opening and closing times for Satu'li?


Yes
Breakfast, 8:00AM-10:30AM. Lunch and Dinner, 10:30AM-11:00PM.


----------



## JDUCKY

PrincessV said:


> Anyone want to take a stab at an opening weekend transportation question? I normally drive to the parks and avoid resort buses at all cost. But I'm heading to Pandora Sunday (day 2 of official opening) and won't arrive at AK until mid-afternoon... is it possible the AK parking lot could be full to capacity? I'm staying at an All Star resort, so busing is an option if that's a better idea for this weekend.



Was at Epcot the other morning, on the tram back out to the parking lot I sat in the last row. I was talking with the CM and he mentioned Epcot was planning on being an overflow area for guest parking, if necessary.

Might be a case of planning for the worst and hoping for the best but, be prepared.


----------



## wilkeliza

JDUCKY said:


> Was at Epcot the other morning, on the tram back out to the parking lot I sat in the last row. I was talking with the CM and he mentioned Epcot was planning on being an overflow area for guest parking, if necessary.
> 
> Might be a case of planning for the worst and hoping for the best but, be prepared.



Epcot is the usual back up. There is a massive amount of parking that only gets used 2 or 3 days out of the year. I believe they move DAK CMs there during high times as well as DHS CMs as well so it is possible a lot of stuff will be moved around if Pandora is crazy busy.


----------



## yulilin3

Ferrentinos said:


> Quick dining question - I can't seem to find hours - Does anyone know what time breakfast is served until before the switch over the menu?  Also, do we know how late it will stay open?  Thanks!  Just trying to plan out ways to eat as much as possible!


Here's the answer



FastPasser. said:


> Yes
> Breakfast, 8:00AM-10:30AM. Lunch and Dinner, 10:30AM-11:00PM.


----------



## Amy Hammack

Just FYI to anyone interested...my booking window opened today for fast passes. I logged on right at 4am and was only able to get a 3:30pm fast pass for FOP on July 22nd! They must be going quick  this was for a party of 5.


----------



## FastPasser.

wilkeliza said:


> Epcot is the usual back up. I believe they move DAK CMs there during high times as well as DHS CMs as well


Not this time. For some reason it's at MK. But this is the first time that I've ever had to to remote park from AK. It's all good because CMs get paid travel time, plus they're using the tour buses and not the Disney buses.





wilkeliza said:


> as well as DHS CMs


Yup, that's been the case in the past.


----------



## Spridell

Amy Hammack said:


> Just FYI to anyone interested...my booking window opened today for fast passes. I logged on right at 4am and was only able to get a 3:30pm fast pass for FOP on July 22nd! They must be going quick  this was for a party of 5.



Yeah I have a feeling it will be like this for a very long time.


----------



## JDUCKY

Raetz said:


> Okay interesting observation today about fitting in the seats on FOP. Rode on May 2nd in theatre A. I fit but had to have the seat backrest pushed by CM to click. Rode today 3x. First ride theatre B fit with no help needed. Second ride theatre A, felt like seat had less room between seat and space above lap....also noticed my butt was hanging off the back.....fit but need help from CM to click the backrest. Also my daughter felt like her butt was hanging off the back in A but not B. Third ride theatre B again...noticeably more room....butt was fully on the seat and did not need help getting the restraints to click. My conclusion is that for some reason there is a significant difference in the amount of lap/butt room in A compared to B. At first I thought it was my imagination, but after riding B then A then B again, plus my daughter having the same conclusion before I even mentioned it to her. I am convinced more room in B then A. Good luck.



I'd only ridden in A before but just rode in D.

In A, I noticed a gap or crevice in front of my shins between two pads.

In D, it was more of a smooth curve/arc, no gaps at all.

Perhaps there are some changes being made then.


----------



## Spridell

JDUCKY said:


> I'd only ridden in A before but just rode in D.
> 
> In A, I noticed a gap or crevice in front of my shins between two pads.
> 
> In D, it was more of a smooth curve/arc, no gaps at all.
> 
> Perhaps there are some changes being made then.




I bet they will be tweaking the seats and the restraints for the next couple of months.

For all we know the Imagineers might of known this would be a problem and all of us at the previews were guinea pigs.

Also could be the reason why no test seat is out yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spridell said:


> I bet they will be tweaking the seats and the restraints for the next couple of months.
> 
> *For all we know the Imagineers might of known this would be a problem and all of us at the previews were guinea pigs*.
> 
> Also could be the reason why no test seat is out yet.



I'd go so far as to say that is likely - or at least they realized it is a new type of system and aware their could be issues and they needed a large sample of people to determine where potential issue points are.  Now, the question is how much can be adjusted - how many additional people can be accommodated?


----------



## alicat130

Amy Hammack said:


> Just FYI to anyone interested...my booking window opened today for fast passes. I logged on right at 4am and was only able to get a 3:30pm fast pass for FOP on July 22nd! They must be going quick  this was for a party of 5.



Just adding, I booked Saturday, May 20th for a little over a month out, June 22nd, and there was lots of availability for both rides in the afternoon and evening. Still seeing evening times for FOP and times all day for NRJ. I went ahead and booked FOP, even though I am afraid I will be borderline to fit and not sure at all about my brother. Hoping we can make it work.


----------



## Capang

Raetz said:


> Okay interesting observation today about fitting in the seats on FOP. Rode on May 2nd in theatre A. I fit but had to have the seat backrest pushed by CM to click. Rode today 3x. First ride theatre B fit with no help needed. Second ride theatre A, felt like seat had less room between seat and space above lap....also noticed my butt was hanging off the back.....fit but need help from CM to click the backrest. Also my daughter felt like her butt was hanging off the back in A but not B. Third ride theatre B again...noticeably more room....butt was fully on the seat and did not need help getting the restraints to click. My conclusion is that for some reason there is a significant difference in the amount of lap/butt room in A compared to B. At first I thought it was my imagination, but after riding B then A then B again, plus my daughter having the same conclusion before I even mentioned it to her. I am convinced more room in B then A. Good luck.


I've been wondering if there weren't slight differences since I've heard some people can't ride, then at least one who couldn't was able to. This seems to support that hypothesis. Either there were slight differences during manufacturing, which is unlikely; or imagineers are already making changes, which I also think is unlikely.  Either way, the seats seem to not be identical for whatever reason.


----------



## Shellyred8

I times my walk from the TOP entrance to the lab: 6 min, 30 seconds.  That was walking at a pretty consistent pace.  Just walking, no stops to look around.  One of the CM's  said they were anticipating 5 to 6 hour waits. 

I also had significant issues with the glasses on FOP.   They were falling off for most of the ride so I wasn't able to really enjoy the ride.  The second time I ride FOP, I put my glasses on and the put my hair on a ponytail that went over the glasses to help hold them in place.  This technique helped a lot and I was able to enjoy the ride.

Anyone else have significant issues with the glasses?


----------



## yulilin3

Shellyred8 said:


> I times my walk from the TOP entrance to the lab: 6 min, 30 seconds.  That was walking at a pretty consistent pace.  Just walking, no stops to look around.  One of the CM's  said they were anticipating 5 to 6 hour waits.
> 
> I also had significant issues with the glasses on FOP.   They were falling off for most of the ride so I wasn't able to really enjoy the ride.  The second time I ride FOP, I put my glasses on and the put my hair on a ponytail that went over the glasses to help hold them in place.  This technique helped a lot and I was able to enjoy the ride.
> 
> Anyone else have significant issues with the glasses?


that's been a consistent issue.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Shellyred8 said:


> I times my walk from the TOP entrance to the lab: 6 min, 30 seconds.  That was walking at a pretty consistent pace.  Just walking, no stops to look around.  One of the CM's  said they were anticipating 5 to 6 hour waits.
> 
> I also had significant issues with the glasses on FOP.   They were falling off for most of the ride so I wasn't able to really enjoy the ride.  The second time I ride FOP, I put my glasses on and the put my hair on a ponytail that went over the glasses to help hold them in place.  This technique helped a lot and I was able to enjoy the ride.
> 
> Anyone else have significant issues with the glasses?


I've actually been worried about this as at Universal I had huge problems with the 3D glasses for the Harry Potter Escape From Gringotts ride.  The glasses kept falling off and I didn't see half of the ride grabbing the glasses and trying to hang on.  I think they just didn't fit good over my prescription eyeglasses.  It was annoying.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

yulilin3 said:


> that's been a consistent issue.


Is this ride wild enough that you cannot hold the glasses on with one hand and hold onto the ride with the other hand?  Sorry, I'm trying to strategize this since I've had similar problems before with ride 3D glasses.


----------



## wilkeliza

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Is this ride wild enough that you cannot hold the glasses on with one hand and hold onto the ride with the other hand?  Sorry, I'm trying to strategize this since I've had similar problems before with ride 3D glasses.



You can hold them on with one hand no problem. The ride can be intense but you are secure enough that you don't actually need to hold on to the handle bars.


----------



## yulilin3

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Is this ride wild enough that you cannot hold the glasses on with one hand and hold onto the ride with the other hand?  Sorry, I'm trying to strategize this since I've had similar problems before with ride 3D glasses.


there's no need to hold on to anything. You can easily hold on to the glasses.


----------



## AngiTN

Shellyred8 said:


> I also had significant issues with the glasses on FOP.   They were falling off for most of the ride so I wasn't able to really enjoy the ride.  The second time I ride FOP, I put my glasses on and the put my hair on a ponytail that went over the glasses to help hold them in place.  This technique helped a lot and I was able to enjoy the ride.
> 
> Anyone else have significant issues with the glasses?





yulilin3 said:


> that's been a consistent issue.





prettypatchesmsu said:


> I've actually been worried about this as at Universal I had huge problems with the 3D glasses for the Harry Potter Escape From Gringotts ride.  The glasses kept falling off and I didn't see half of the ride grabbing the glasses and trying to hang on.  I think they just didn't fit good over my prescription eyeglasses.  It was annoying.


Really? Is it due to type of glasses? I have worn the 3D glasses at Universal (and current 3D rides at Disney) over my glasses without issue. I have 2 types of glasses, square plastic rim and metal half rimless, sort of oval. The glasses all fit over them fine. I hope I don't have issues, if I can fit on the darn thing. That alone remains to be seen


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Really? Is it due to type of glasses? I have worn the 3D glasses at Universal (and current 3D rides at Disney) over my glasses without issue. I have 2 types of glasses, square plastic rim and metal half rimless, sort of oval. The glasses all fit over them fine. I hope I don't have issues, if I can fit on the darn thing. That alone remains to be seen


the glasses are wide and very flexible so for people with skinny faces it's hard to keep them on. I had no problems, but my face is round and I also wear glasses. The only complain from FoP from my 2 kids was that the glasses kept slipping off


----------



## CAS239

The glasses are bigger than other Disney 3D glasses, but I didn't have any issue with them. Those with small heads, or kids, will likely have to hold them on.

Maybe we'll see newer glasses coming out that are a little smaller. Idk if anyone has complained to them about the glasses


----------



## wilkeliza

yulilin3 said:


> the glasses are wide and very flexible so for people with skinny faces it's hard to keep them on. I had no problems, but my face is round and I also wear glasses. The only complain from FoP from my 2 kids was that the glasses kept slipping off





CAS239 said:


> The glasses are bigger than other Disney 3D glasses, but I didn't have any issue with them. Those with small heads, or kids, will likely have to hold them on.
> 
> Maybe we'll see newer glasses coming out that are a little smaller. Idk if anyone has complained to them about the glasses
> 
> View attachment 238751



I have a pretty small head (even my adult glasess are in the smaller more narrow frames) and they were slipping a lot. Also the fact the glasses has only a portion of it the 3D material and not the whole thing if they slipped too much the video was blurry. I wonder if I should write Disney and let them know that's an issue or if they are already aware.


----------



## yulilin3

I did let them know about it on the survey they sent after the AP preview


----------



## rastuso

Are these simple polarized glasses, like ITTBAB, and not the upgraded ones like Star Tours and most Universal stuff now?  Those have a shiny lens, these don't look like they do. Or maybe these are a new type.


----------



## rteetz

Added some more reviews to the review section.


----------



## CAS239

rastuso said:


> Are these simple polarized glasses, like ITTBAB, and not the upgraded ones like Star Tours and most Universal stuff now?  Those have a shiny lens, these don't look like they do. Or maybe these are a new type.



I'd say these are similar to the ones from Gingrotts. The lens is clear


----------



## wilkeliza

yulilin3 said:


> I did let them know about it on the survey they sent after the AP preview



I didn't get a survey (only the lead guest did I guess) or I would have put it there for sure.


----------



## Spridell

Capang said:


> I've been wondering if there weren't slight differences since I've heard some people can't ride, then at least one who couldn't was able to. This seems to support that hypothesis. Either there were slight differences during manufacturing, which is unlikely; or imagineers are already making changes, which I also think is unlikely.  Either way, the seats seem to not be identical for whatever reason.



Why would you think the imagineers would not tweak things?

I actually think it is very likely they ARE tweaking things.  In FOP and throughout Pandora.


----------



## Accident

Spridell said:


> Also could be the reason why no test seat is out yet.



The seat is out there, it's under a big box of wood right next to the entrance (right in the middle of everyone taking pictures of the floating mountain above you, they kind of screwed up that detail).     My guess is they wanted all different body types to try to ride the actual seat to find out what the situation really is and the training for care and respect of the situation by cast members who work it.


----------



## Spridell

wilkeliza said:


> I didn't get a survey (only the lead guest did I guess) or I would have put it there for sure.



I did NOT get a survey either


----------



## ethanwa

Just as an update from my previous posts...  I have now been on Flight of Passage 6 times and it's still *my favorite ride in all of Walt Disney World*. Each time I have gone on it there is something new to look at, and I am completely blown away each time. It's thrilling and beautiful. I seriously can't wait for Pandora to open so I can go on it again.

Seriously folks, I hate to add to the "hype", but man I love that ride.

Ethan


----------



## Accident

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Is this ride wild enough that you cannot hold the glasses on with one hand and hold onto the ride with the other hand?  Sorry, I'm trying to strategize this since I've had similar problems before with ride 3D glasses.



It's not a looping coaster or anything.   The restraints are basically because your on a ledge and if you were to panic and try to get up, it could be a really bad ending as it does tilt the floor with the ride chairs forward about 30ish degrees.


----------



## Accident

Spridell said:


> I did NOT get a survey either



no survey for me as well.


----------



## Bronte

I will be canceling our River of Lights Dinner Package for opening day (May 27th)
It is at the Tusker House at 4:30 for a party of 4 adults.

I will be canceling it tonight at 10 PM exactly if anyone needs/wants it ...


----------



## Capang

Spridell said:


> Why would you think the imagineers would not tweak things?
> 
> I actually think it is very likely they ARE tweaking things.  In FOP and throughout Pandora.


I just think it may be too soon to really change things up.


----------



## Spridell

Capang said:


> I just think it may be too soon to really change things up.



I dont think they would change anything major.  Could be a tweak to the chairs here and there. Nothing crazy


----------



## JDUCKY

Spridell said:


> I bet they will be tweaking the seats and the restraints for the next couple of months.
> 
> For all we know the Imagineers might of known this would be a problem and all of us at the previews were guinea pigs.
> 
> Also could be the reason why no test seat is out yet.



FYI, C also has the curved padding.


----------



## CAS239

I rode on the second floor, then on the 3rd floor and didn't notice any differences in the seats


----------



## BuckeyeBama

CAS239 said:


> I rode on the second floor, then on the 3rd floor and didn't notice any differences in the seats


I rode on all 3 floors and the seats seemed identical to me.


----------



## agavegirl1

Hmmm...I am a grown adult woman with a small head.  I buy children's headwear.  The glasses may be an issue but the seats should not be any problem.  Based on the reviews here and the video, this will be a multiple ride thing for me so we will have to plan accordingly for out 2018 trip.  I hope they have smaller glasses by that time.


----------



## FastPasser.

CAS239 said:


> I rode on the second floor, then on the 3rd floor and didn't notice any differences in the seats





BuckeyeBama said:


> I rode on all 3 floors and the seats seemed identical to me.


Rode it several times, if there are differences, they weren't apparent.


----------



## HopperFan

Spridell said:


> I have a question about FOP dont know if it's been answered yet.
> 
> How do you know what level you are on?  When I went on it Thursday night could not tell if I was on level 1, 2 or 3.



Just look left or right, you can see the other riders and know where you are if you couldn't tell at loading.



PrincessV said:


> Anyone want to take a stab at an opening weekend transportation question? I normally drive to the parks and avoid resort buses at all cost. But I'm heading to Pandora Sunday (day 2 of official opening) and won't arrive at AK until mid-afternoon... is it possible the AK parking lot could be full to capacity? I'm staying at an All Star resort, so busing is an option if that's a better idea for this weekend.



We were there Saturday, arrived 11 am to a very full lot and our friend arrived around 12:30 to basically the last row of the lot.  Ride the bus!



yulilin3 said:


> the glasses are wide and very flexible so for people with skinny faces it's hard to keep them on. I had no problems, but my face is round and I also wear glasses. The only complain from FoP from my 2 kids was that the glasses kept slipping off



Yes, mine were very loose, DS kept falling forward and once he barely caught them.  Second trip I kept trying to bend his inward before he put them on.


----------



## FastPasser.

Previews have ended and media week has begun. Private parties for the media were held at various locations around WDW tonight. But it's not just Pandora media events, MK is having media events as well. 

Starting today through the 26th, groups of local and national media will be visiting MK for a look at the new offerings. On May 22, 23 and 25: various areas of the East or West Plaza Garden will be reserved for media groups during fireworks. On May 26th, radio stations will broadcast from Tomorrowland Terrace and East Plaza Garden.

Between the Pandora and MK media events, it's going to be an interesting week.


----------



## HairyChest

FastPasser. said:


> Previews have ended and media week has begun. Private parties for the media were held at various locations around WDW tonight. But it's not just Pandora media events, MK is having media events as well.
> 
> Starting today through the 26th, groups of local and national media will be visiting MK for a look at the new offerings. On May 22, 23 and 25: various areas of the East or West Plaza Garden will be reserved for media groups during fireworks. On May 26th, radio stations will broadcast from Tomorrowland Terrace and East Plaza Garden.
> 
> Between the Pandora and MK media events, it's going to be an interesting week.



are these just for happily ever after and Pandora or will they be discussing/showcasing things about other projects?


----------



## rteetz

HairyChest said:


> are these just for happily ever after and Pandora or will they be discussing/showcasing things about other projects?


Those are the two big ones but other announcements could be made.


----------



## SaharanTea

Amy Hammack said:


> Just FYI to anyone interested...my booking window opened today for fast passes. I logged on right at 4am and was only able to get a 3:30pm fast pass for FOP on July 22nd! They must be going quick  this was for a party of 5.



I was booking our 60-day fastpasses last week for a party of four.  FOP was fairly abundant.  The only really hard one was FEA.  That's not to say each day may be different, and it could get worse as FOP hype increases and we get closer to opening day.  I'm also just talking about the first 30-40 minutes of availability that morning.  I have no idea what it looked like after that.


----------



## lovethattink

Did the preview tonight.  Pandora is very well done!! Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Gus V.

ethanwa said:


> Just as an update from my previous posts...  I have now been on Flight of Passage 6 times and it's still *my favorite ride in all of Walt Disney World*. Each time I have gone on it there is something new to look at, and I am completely blown away each time. It's thrilling and beautiful. I seriously can't wait for Pandora to open so I can go on it again.
> 
> Seriously folks, I hate to add to the "hype", but man I love that ride.
> 
> Ethan



I can't wait to experience it in December!


----------



## Disneyliscious

Finally made it around to watching the videos of both rides. I am THRILLED to try the banshee ride but the river journey is about as boring as watching water boil. It looks astoundingly beautiful but there is no interaction of any kind, no story being told, nothing. Its a once-and-done kind of ride, imo. Does anyone else feel this way? I was just hoping for more after all the hype. Maybe I'm missing something?






Here is Flight of Passage. It looks AMAZING!


----------



## Accident

Disneyliscious said:


> Finally made it around to watching the videos of both rides. I am THRILLED to try the banshee ride but the river journey is about as boring as watching water boil. It looks astoundingly beautiful but there is no interaction of any kind, no story being told, nothing. Its a once-and-done kind of ride, imo. Does anyone else feel this way? I was just hoping for more after all the hype. Maybe I'm missing something?



I think the place is missing 2 rides but it's a great start for now.     maybe another thrillish and something more moderate or maybe even child oriented..    

It's extreme opposites but not everyone can handle flight so I think it's a nice way to just relax, it's really short compared to everything else at AK that is slower paced which take 30+ minutes to ride.    I caught a vlog by someone who is a die hard avatar fan and he immediately picked up that everything you pass is making their way to the shaman (but the beat you so where did they go if they got there faster?).    It's got kind of that people mover feels to it and a way to see pandora at night without staying around to night for the kids.    I personally think there was a lost opportunity to make a disneyland like outdoor boat ride around the land itself, there's enough rivers and stuff I'm sure they could have made it work..    

AK is themed to be that relaxing type of experience so it fits in the same way ROL does..    they did screw up making it a ride you have to transfer unless their disability boats aren't in the water yet when I went but it seems to be billed as a must transfer ride which I feel is a mistake.   1 ride many can't ride even if they can transfer or walk on and another ride anyone can ride that's slow and peaceful but you have to transfer...


----------



## Westcoastwild

Well...two reactions:

1) dark rides really don't record well. It's probably a lot more immersive and detailed in person. 

2) I'm the opposite. I can't ride many simulators because of motion sickness. I love Disney for these type of rides- and I like all the boat rides, even the lamer ones in Epcot. It's that awesome vintage attraction feel, and I can't wait. But not the same anticipation for flight. I'll ride it once but I bet it's like star tours which I haven't ridden I was a kid.


----------



## Westcoastwild

Accident said:


> I think the place is missing 2 rides but it's a great start for now.     maybe another thrillish and something more moderate or maybe even child oriented..
> 
> It's extreme opposites but not everyone can handle flight so I think it's a nice way to just relax, it's really short compared to everything else at AK that is slower paced which take 30+ minutes to ride.    I caught a vlog by someone who is a die hard avatar fan and he immediately picked up that everything you pass is making their way to the shaman (but the beat you so where did they go if they got there faster?).    It's got kind of that people mover feels to it and a way to see pandora at night without staying around to night for the kids.    I personally think there was a lost opportunity to make a disneyland like outdoor boat ride around the land itself, there's enough rivers and stuff I'm sure they could have made it work..
> 
> AK is themed to be that relaxing type of experience so it fits in the same way ROL does..    they did screw up making it a ride you have to transfer unless their disability boats aren't in the water yet when I went but it seems to be billed as a must transfer ride which I feel is a mistake.   1 ride many can't ride even if they can transfer or walk on and another ride anyone can ride that's slow and peaceful but you have to transfer...




I don't know, I think it would be like me saying that it's lame they chose avatar because I didn't care for the movie. It'll appeal to people it appeals to and there are other rides the other people can ride. After having seen the video I definitely think the transfer thing is due to the design- tighter turns require smaller boats. You might make a boat that one wheelchair and one caretaker could ride, but I bet it wouldn't appeal to a lot of families, and it would cut down on ride capacity which would not appeal to Disney.


----------



## Pacolovestacos

Disney seems to have fallen in love with the cutesy little boat rides.  I never expected Navi to blow me away.  But at least it's something new to do at AK which was feeling a bit tired.  This will spice things up a bit and spread the crowd out a bit more over time.


----------



## JDUCKY

CAS239 said:


> I rode on the second floor, then on the 3rd floor and didn't notice any differences in the seats


It's  more than than the level. There are four different theater rooms. Each with three levels.


----------



## Accident

Westcoastwild said:


> It'll appeal to people it appeals to and there are other rides the other people can ride. After having seen the video I definitely think the transfer thing is due to the design- tighter turns require smaller boats. You might make a boat that one wheelchair and one caretaker could ride, but I bet it wouldn't appeal to a lot of families, and it would cut down on ride capacity which would not appeal to Disney.



That's where this ride is different.  It moves back and forth more than you expected but I woudln't call it tight turns..  the boat may only have 2 wider than normal rows, it has this luggage thing on the back which basically hides the view of anyone else riding in front of you.  I also think the back row is higher as we sat there and had an easy view over the first row..  It's also the only boat ride you step down into and up out of, there is no stepping over the side to get in.  it threw me at first on how to get in as it looked like a large step down to the floor but using the seat it was simple.   I think they probably have some boats with disability or maybe they are coming because it really seems like if you had one without the back luggage thing you could easily fit a wheelchair + 1 with room for 3 adults, or 2 adults and 3 children up front.   basically a boat for just your family which is also strange there is no ride photo as it's the only place you might get only your family on a ride photo..


----------



## Accident

JDUCKY said:


> It's  more than than the level. There are four different theater rooms. Each with three levels.



so 192 people per flight, 192 people hiding in the preshow rooms and what's the capacity of that last multi-line waiting area?  I came up that it was 4 flights worth of people so about an hour wait if they are filling them all up not counting the preshow time.  how long is the ride is it a 4 an hour or 5 an hour ride?


----------



## Westcoastwild

Accident said:


> That's where this ride is different.  It moves back and forth more than you expected but I woudln't call it tight turns..  the boat may only have 2 wider than normal rows, it has this luggage thing on the back which basically hides the view of anyone else riding in front of you.  I also think the back row is higher as we sat there and had an easy view over the first row..  It's also the only boat ride you step down into and up out of, there is no stepping over the side to get in.  it threw me at first on how to get in as it looked like a large step down to the floor but using the seat it was simple.   I think they probably have some boats with disability or maybe they are coming because it really seems like if you had one without the back luggage thing you could easily fit a wheelchair + 1 with room for 3 adults, or 2 adults and 3 children up front.   basically a boat for just your family which is also strange there is no ride photo as it's the only place you might get only your family on a ride photo..



Ah. I see what you mean.  I didn't think that luggage rack area was so substantial. The step down at least seems poorly designed. My less mobile relatives will have trouble with that I think.

I agree the lack of photo is a bit odd but I don't like the ride photos anyway. It's more odd that Disney didn't go for the obvious cash grab there anyway.

But come to think of it, which boat rides have photos? I don't think Frozen or living with the land does. Jungle cruise, no. Pirates? That Mexican one in Epcot? Splash, but that's really more a thrill ride.

Have they ever retrofitted any rides for wheelchair use? Because if so, I think it's pretty likely we will at least see that here in a few years. They've put a lot of money into Avatar and I think they'll probably end up adjusting it for wider appeal.


----------



## Accident

Westcoastwild said:


> But come to think of it, which boat rides have photos? I don't think Frozen or living with the land does. Jungle cruise, no. Pirates? That Mexican one in Epcot? Splash, but that's really more a thrill ride.



Frozen takes your photo just as you start to move backwards and let it go.



> Have they ever retrofitted any rides for wheelchair use? Because if so, I think it's pretty likely we will at least see that here in a few years. They've put a lot of money into Avatar and I think they'll probably end up adjusting it for wider appeal.



I don't know if any got retrofitted but the loading platform on na'vi seems to be the right height to have wheelchair friendly boats.  pirates I think would be difficult without redoing the loading platform and then you need to be able to unload as well.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Westcoastwild said:


> I don't know, I think it would be like me saying that it's lame they chose avatar because I didn't care for the movie.


I could say that too... didn't even want to see that movie. Would have preferred a whole different theme.



Westcoastwild said:


> But come to think of it, which boat rides have photos? I don't think Frozen or living with the land does.


Actually, Frozen does.


----------



## Westcoastwild

DaisyDuck001 said:


> I could say that too... didn't even want to see that movie. Would have preferred a whole different theme.
> 
> 
> Actually, Frozen does.



Totally missed the Frozen thing lol. But I probably distracted by the length of the line


----------



## JDUCKY

Accident said:


> so 192 people per flight, 192 people hiding in the preshow rooms and what's the capacity of that last multi-line waiting area?  I came up that it was 4 flights worth of people so about an hour wait if they are filling them all up not counting the preshow time.  how long is the ride is it a 4 an hour or 5 an hour ride?



Guess it depends upon how efficient load/unload is


----------



## disneyholic family

JDUCKY said:


> Guess it depends upon how efficient load/unload is



from what i understand at this point, not very efficient...
due to problems getting people to fit on the ride vehicle..

we're all wondering if DH is going to fit...
he's thin, but very tall with very long legs...(6'7" tall)...
i hope they put a ride vehicle outside so people can test it in advance to see if they'll fit...
there are several rides he can't ride at universal because of his height, but he's never had a problem at disney before..


----------



## Ferrentinos

FastPasser. said:


> Yes
> Breakfast, 8:00AM-10:30AM. Lunch and Dinner, 10:30AM-11:00PM.





yulilin3 said:


> Here's the answer



Thank you! Now I can be sure to visit at the right times to get the right menus!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FastPasser. said:


> Previews have ended and media week has begun. Private parties for the media were held at various locations around WDW tonight. But it's not just Pandora media events, MK is having media events as well.
> 
> Starting today through the 26th, groups of local and national media will be visiting MK for a look at the new offerings. On May 22, 23 and 25: various areas of the East or West Plaza Garden will be reserved for media groups during fireworks. On May 26th, radio stations will broadcast from Tomorrowland Terrace and East Plaza Garden.
> 
> Between the Pandora and MK media events, it's going to be an interesting week.



Not to mention Volcano Bay for those outlets that cover Disney and Universal


----------



## Spork24

I got the chance to go to the passholder preview yesterday.  The navi river journey is obviously going to play second fiddle to flights of passage, but please don't judge this ride off of a video.  There are so many details and it's visually stunning. It's a solid ride IMO.


----------



## Spork24

Westcoastwild said:


> Well...two reactions:
> 
> 1) dark rides really don't record well. It's probably a lot more immersive and detailed in person.
> 
> 2) I'm the opposite. I can't ride many simulators because of motion sickness. I love Disney for these type of rides- and I like all the boat rides, even the lamer ones in Epcot. It's that awesome vintage attraction feel, and I can't wait. But not the same anticipation for flight. I'll ride it once but I bet it's like star tours which I haven't ridden I was a kid.



Not like star tours at all, compares closer with a 3D version of soarin.  Star tours makes me sick, had no problem with FOP.  They do a good job of keeping air moving in your face so you don't get hot with stagnant air like star tours.  

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## yulilin3

We're trying to keep all discussion on Pandora-World of Avatar on the official page. You can continue discussing over there. 
I'm merging the threads.


----------



## mommykds

Any chance of a soft preview today? I couldn't get a passholder preview time as they were booked. My last day today so i was thinking of ak and seeing if they let more in. Or no chance since the media preview will be going on?ty


----------



## yulilin3

mommykds said:


> Any chance of a soft preview today? I couldn't get a passholder preview time as they were booked. My last day today so i was thinking of ak and seeing if they let more in. Or no chance since the media preview will be going on?ty


if you will already be there swing by and ask. I wouldn't go over just for that though


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I doubt that we will see more previews or soft openings, but who knows?

As for the river ride - if you enjoyed the movie, you will get the ride much more than if you either have not seen the movie or did not enjoy it. We loved the movie so loved the ride. Our only disappointments were the length (we wished it were longer) and the Navi singer toward the end. Her voice was grating and pulled us out of the emersive world. It would have been better to have her speaking or silent. Her singing along with that beautiful song ruined that portion of the ride for us.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> We're trying to keep all discussion on Pandora-World of Avatar on the official page. You can continue discussing over there.
> I'm merging the threads.



I think it's silly to have one thread discussing Pandora. It's too big for people to search through, too many topics and many questions will just get lost.

It's a new land and people will have questions. You should let them stay open on the main board.


----------



## CindySwims

I have 4 FOP fast passes scheduled for Sunday night at 8:35pm and now have a schedule conflict. PM me if anyone wants to try to coordinate and pick them up.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> I think it's silly to have one thread discussing Pandora. It's too big for people to search through, too many topics and many questions will just get lost.
> 
> It's a new land and people will have questions. You should let them stay open on the main board.


I understand your point.  But, as you have probably seen, a Pandora thread pops open on a daily basis clogging the first page of the forum and there's a lot of people trying to discuss other things related to their planning. That's why big "official" pages like this exist, to keep everyone on one thread
Page one of this thread has all condensed information, plus if you would like to ask a question you are more likely to get a better answer here, where everyone is discussing the land, in a faster way.


----------



## Westcoastwild

Spork24 said:


> Not like star tours at all, compares closer with a 3D version of soarin.  Star tours makes me sick, had no problem with FOP.  They do a good job of keeping air moving in your face so you don't get hot with stagnant air like star tours.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it!



Oh, that would be great! I actually really like soaring- it's the first ride of its type that does not make me nauseous. Even ratatouille in Paris does me in. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mommykds

Thanks!!!


----------



## ThistleMae

Westcoastwild said:


> Oh, that would be great! I actually really like soaring- it's the first ride of its type that does not make me nauseous. Even ratatouille in Paris does me in. Thanks for sharing!


Yes, I get motion sick from some of the simulated rides.  I can't do the Simpsons.  And I hated the Harry Potter Quiditch simulated ride...too crazy fast. (I don't know the name of that ride.)  I love soarin' and I can do Star Tours, so hoping I will love FOP.  It's really hard to tell from what people might compare it to because everyone just has such a different perspective.  But...here's hoping!


----------



## gap2368

Spridell said:


> I bet they will be tweaking the seats and the restraints for the next couple of months.
> 
> For all we know the Imagineers might of known this would be a problem and all of us at the previews were guinea pigs.
> 
> Also could be the reason why no test seat is out yet.


They are going to be for sure, I got hurt on the ride, and was given a rider swap pass to come back  and when I ride it again I had 3 CM  asking me question about the ride . so I am pretty sure they will they will be making some changes to the ride.


----------



## gap2368

Shellyred8 said:


> I also had significant issues with the glasses on FOP.   They were falling off for most of the ride so I wasn't able to really enjoy the ride.  The second time I ride FOP, I put my glasses on and the put my hair on a ponytail that went over the glasses to help hold them in place.  This technique helped a lot and I was able to enjoy the ride.
> 
> Anyone else have significant issues with the glasses?



I only see out of one eye at a time so must 3d things look double to me but yes the glasses were big and falling off. I just took them off as it really looks the same with or with out them


----------



## gap2368

Accident said:


> Frozen takes your photo just as you start to move backwards and let it go.





Accident said:


> Frozen takes your photo just as you start to move backwards and let it go.


It takes your photo when you go down that one drop forward not the one going back wards


----------



## gap2368

Farro said:


> I think it's silly to have one thread discussing Pandora. It's too big for people to search through, too many topics and many questions will just get lost.
> 
> It's a new land and people will have questions. You should let them stay open on the main board.





yulilin3 said:


> I understand your point.  But, as you have probably seen, a Pandora thread pops open on a daily basis clogging the first page of the forum and there's a lot of people trying to discuss other things related to their planning. That's why big "official" pages like this exist, to keep everyone on one thread
> Page one of this thread has all condensed information, plus if you would like to ask a question you are more likely to get a better answer here, where everyone is discussing the land, in a faster way.




I agree with Farro but understand it would take up most of the first page, but next time with TSL opened in HS could you add a subform as this is really hard to read and find information and follow. I am not technically savvy at all so do not know if adding a subform would be doable or not, but then you could have different threads for different things and it would be easer to find what you are looking for.  just an idea


----------



## alex9179

At what point in the queue do you receive the glasses for FoP?  Is it early enough that I would have time to attach some adjustable straps for my kids, to keep the glasses from falling off?


----------



## gap2368

alex9179 said:


> At what point in the queue do you receive the glasses for FoP?  Is it early enough that I would have time to attach some adjustable straps for my kids, to keep the glasses from falling off?


Right before you get on so probably not but you could try

EDIT it might be in between the two room where you watch the video as I can remember putting them on and off a few times, but I know I was not holding them fro a few long time like at TSMM


----------



## alex9179

Thanks.  I'll have them practice with their sunglasses on our long drive to WDW.  They should have time to snug them up before the ride starts.


----------



## JennLTX

alex9179 said:


> Thanks.  I'll have them practice with their sunglasses on our long drive to WDW.  They should have time to snug them up before the ride starts.


This is a really good idea.  I think we're going to have to give it a shot, too!


----------



## alex9179

JennLTX said:


> This is a really good idea.  I think we're going to have to give it a shot, too!



I was going to message you about it, if it seemed doable!  The temples don't look weirdly thick and I think the straps would slip on well enough to keep the darn things on the face.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

alex9179 said:


> At what point in the queue do you receive the glasses for FoP?  Is it early enough that I would have time to attach some adjustable straps for my kids, to keep the glasses from falling off?



This is exactly what I was planning to do for my 5 year old. 
Hopefully they have some smaller glasses by mid July...


----------



## DisFanDad

Accident said:


> so 192 people per flight, 192 people hiding in the preshow rooms and what's the capacity of that last multi-line waiting area?  I came up that it was 4 flights worth of people so about an hour wait if they are filling them all up not counting the preshow time.  how long is the ride is it a 4 an hour or 5 an hour ride?



While we visited a CM said there was the capacity in the Queing system for a 6 hour wait ....


----------



## JennLTX

alex9179 said:


> I was going to message you about it, if it seemed doable!  The temples don't look weirdly thick and I think the straps would slip on well enough to keep the darn things on the face.


I know if they fall off completely during the ride, my son's wee tiny head will explode.  

Those who've ridden it, just to confirm, it IS possible to ride hanging on with only one hand?


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> I know if they fall off completely during the ride, my son's wee tiny head will explode.
> 
> Those who've ridden it, just to confirm, it IS possible to ride hanging on with only one hand?


there's no need to hold on at all


----------



## DisFanDad

BuckeyeBama said:


> I doubt that we will see more previews or soft openings, but who knows?
> 
> As for the river ride - if you enjoyed the movie, you will get the ride much more than if you either have not seen the movie or did not enjoy it. We loved the movie so loved the ride. Our only disappointments were the length (we wished it were longer) and the Navi singer toward the end. Her voice was grating and pulled us out of the emersive world. It would have been better to have her speaking or silent. Her singing along with that beautiful song ruined that portion of the ride for us.



Loved the movie, and generally agree, except with the overall assessment, the fact that the ride is SO dang short, is a MAJOR problem to us.  Its not only short in time (last time we rode it was 4:58.)  But that its so SHORT, physically.   There ends up not being much there to see, despite that what there is is beautiful.  The ride moves VERY slow to even make it last 5 mins.  There is so very very little to it.  As such, didn't really like the ride.   I didn't mind the voice, or her signing.  I had more issues with the "Animals" that are actually rather obvious screens.  They weren't well executed.


----------



## DaisyJ

Farro said:


> I think it's silly to have one thread discussing Pandora. It's too big for people to search through, too many topics and many questions will just get lost.
> 
> It's a new land and people will have questions. You should let them stay open on the main board.


I totally agree. I'm not even going to bother with a (currently 220 page) thread. Putting them all in one thread is pointless. Just like the mega FP+ threads that no one bothers to read because they are hundreds of pages long.


----------



## HydroGuy

yulilin3 said:


> I understand your point.  But, as you have probably seen, a Pandora thread pops open on a daily basis clogging the first page of the forum and there's a lot of people trying to discuss other things related to their planning. That's why big "official" pages like this exist, to keep everyone on one thread
> Page one of this thread has all condensed information, plus if you would like to ask a question you are more likely to get a better answer here, where everyone is discussing the land, in a faster way.


I may post some observations from opening day on Saturday. It sounds like the mods would prefer all Pandora related posts just come right here to this thread then?


----------



## DonaldDuck77

I am following this thread only, so put me on the side of keeping all Pandora info on one thread.


----------



## yulilin3

DaisyJ said:


> I totally agree. I'm not even going to bother with a (currently 220 page) thread. Putting them all in one thread is pointless. Just like the mega FP+ threads that no one bothers to read because they are hundreds of pages long.


again, page one of this thread has all the info updated, it even has a section on reviews, the rest  of the pages is just conversation and discussions. If you have a question feel free to post here, even if it has been asked already. No need to open a new thread for discussion that we have here.
BTW this is agreement from all mods of this forum


----------



## Accident

DisFanDad said:


> While we visited a CM said there was the capacity in the Queing system for a 6 hour wait ....



I think it might be longer.   It seems like fastpass they could fit 2ish hours on top of the 6ish they can fit in standby, not counting the rope setup under the floating mountain.


----------



## CAS239

Accident said:


> Frozen takes your photo just as you start to move backwards and let it go.



Frozen takes your photo just after you see the marshmallow man/abominable snowman and do that drop

Edit: someone already mentioned it


----------



## rteetz

Disneyliscious said:


> Finally made it around to watching the videos of both rides. I am THRILLED to try the banshee ride but the river journey is about as boring as watching water boil. It looks astoundingly beautiful but there is no interaction of any kind, no story being told, nothing. Its a once-and-done kind of ride, imo. Does anyone else feel this way? I was just hoping for more after all the hype. Maybe I'm missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Flight of Passage. It looks AMAZING!


Technically Flight of Passage is not supposed to be filmed. Many here don't want to see the video of it either to not be spoiled. If you could do me a favor and put that video in the spoiler tag feature we have on the boards that would be great.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I think it's silly to have one thread discussing Pandora. It's too big for people to search through, too many topics and many questions will just get lost.
> 
> It's a new land and people will have questions. You should let them stay open on the main board.


I disagree. Many of those questions can be answered on the first page. If not you can ask them here and they will get answered by someone.


----------



## rteetz

DaisyJ said:


> I totally agree. I'm not even going to bother with a (currently 220 page) thread. Putting them all in one thread is pointless. Just like the mega FP+ threads that no one bothers to read because they are hundreds of pages long.


The first page is all you really need to read. If your question can't be answered there you ask it and it will be answered.


----------



## rteetz

HydroGuy said:


> I may post some observations from opening day on Saturday. It sounds like the mods would prefer all Pandora related posts just come right here to this thread then?


And after if you'd like I can add those observations to our reviews section.


----------



## wilkeliza

DisFanDad said:


> Loved the movie, and generally agree, except with the overall assessment, the fact that the ride is SO dang short, is a MAJOR problem to us.  Its not only short in time (last time we rode it was 4:58.)  But that its so SHORT, physically.   There ends up not being much there to see, despite that what there is is beautiful.  The ride moves VERY slow to even make it last 5 mins.  There is so very very little to it.  As such, didn't really like the ride.   I didn't mind the voice, or her signing.  I had more issues with the "Animals" that are actually rather obvious screens.  They weren't well executed.



I'm confused by you saying there isn't much to see. There is a ton to see in that 5 minutes. I wonder did you get a ride that wasn't working. All the "tricks" they used are what I actually went to school to learn how to do and I can tell you they are doing it at the best level I've ever seen. There were moments I was arguing with my fiance about what was projection and what was real. 

I get not liking the ride I'm not going to argue about anyone on that but it seems like the people who didn't like it didn't want to from the start.


----------



## rteetz

For those who didn't see how Avatar fits with Animal Kingdom.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/why-pandora-fits-in-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> For those who didn't see how Avatar fits with Animal Kingdom.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/why-pandora-fits-in-disneys-animal-kingdom/


That's a really good article, Ryan.  Terrific job!!!


----------



## lovethattink

Not sure if it's been mentioned or not, the sustainable fish at Satu'li Canteen has switched from mahi to dogfish which is more fishy tasting. 

I chickened out of FoP, but my husband rode. The wait time said 5 minutes. I waiting around 45 minutes from the time he entered the queue til he exited. He said he waited in a holding room for a long time.  His phone didn't have reception from that holding room on.

The Na'vi River Journey was gorgeous.  So many hidden gems in there as projections change.  The attraction broke down shortly after we rode it. But when we rode it said 5 minute wait. It probably took us 5 minutes to walk the queue while taking pictures.  We kept walking right onto the boat. 

FYI,  there is a piece of the Streets of America on the restroom in Pandora. The one that is closer to Tiffins, not the one by Satu'li. It's part of a fireescape from Streets hanging on the building. 

One of the managers told us to pay attention to the changes in atmosphere. There's Na'vi influence, RDA influence and
ACE influence. He said that we were 60 years past the last movie. All the RDA stuff is faded and aged to show the passing of time.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> His phone didn't have reception from that holding room on.


This is good to point out. I didn't have any reception down there either.


----------



## rteetz

JennLTX said:


> That's a really good article, Ryan.  Terrific job!!!


Thanks!


----------



## aviva5675

I went in to ROL expecting to be bored or think its too tame and short-- I was pleasantly surprised by how much I enjoyed it. It is so well done and relaxing, rode it twice and will again.


----------



## lovethattink

I wanted to address the moderator decision about this thread and the DIS guidelines which state:

The DIS has a wonderful group of Moderators who have volunteered to assist our visitors and monitor the boards. Part of their responsibilities are ensuring that our guidelines are followed which may require that a thread is edited, deleted, closed or moved. If these decisions impact you, we ask that you respect them. Should you have any questions, please direct them to admin@wdwinfo.com. Any discussion about a Moderating decision that takes place on the boards could result in an infraction.


----------



## DaisyJ

Disneyliscious said:


> Finally made it around to watching the videos of both rides. I am THRILLED to try the banshee ride but the river journey is about as boring as watching water boil. It looks astoundingly beautiful but there is no interaction of any kind, no story being told, nothing. Its a once-and-done kind of ride, imo. Does anyone else feel this way? I was just hoping for more after all the hype. Maybe I'm missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Flight of Passage. It looks AMAZING!


I agree with you. In fact, I'm considering canceling our FP for the river journey.


----------



## Spridell

DisFanDad said:


> While we visited a CM said there was the capacity in the Queing system for a 6 hour wait ....




The ride is amazing, the best I have ever been on honestly.  But, that being said, I would NEVER wait 6 hours to go on it.  I would say 2 hours tops if it was really hot day and wanted to get out of the heat.


----------



## wilkeliza

DaisyJ said:


> I agree with you. In fact, I'm considering canceling our FP for the river journey.



Would you do Flight of Passage instead? If not and still going to DAK there is no real reason to cancel your River Journey FP. You'll only get 1 top teir anyways which is one or the other so as long as you don't have like a 6pm slot there really is no harm in just using it and seeing for yourself.


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

Not sure if anyone has already discussed this (sorry if I’m late to the game) but what time will people probably start lining up at the park entrance on Saturday? I’m not staying on property but EMH start at 7am but a CM told me that the AK parking lot doesn’t open until 1 hour before official park open which is 8am.


----------



## wilkeliza

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Not sure if anyone has already discussed this (sorry if I’m late to the game) but what time will people probably start lining up at the park entrance on Saturday? I’m not staying on property but EMH start at 7am but a CM told me that the AK parking lot doesn’t open until 1 hour before official park open which is 8am.



Unless they are changing the parking lots never officially close they just stop taking payment at some point. It has been awhile since they put the cones out. 

I'm hearing some people planning to get to the parking lot around 3 to 4 am!


----------



## disneyholic family

line question - can someone confirm for me that the standby line is the interesting line and that there's nothing of interest to see in the FP line

we're considering doing standby once just to see the line and then the other times use a fastpass


----------



## wilkeliza

disneyholic family said:


> line question - can someone confirm for me that the standby line is the interesting line and that there's nothing of interest to see in the FP line
> 
> we're considering doing standby once just to see the line and then the other times use a fastpass



Yep that's right. You can see the lab through a window on FP side but can't get close to it to see much. You also miss the Avatar in the tank in the FP side.


----------



## lovethattink

wilkeliza said:


> Unless they are changing the parking lots never officially close they just stop taking payment at some point. It has been awhile since they put the cones out.
> 
> I'm hearing some people planning to get to the parking lot around 3 to 4 am!



I have heard the same. The area is actually pretty small. I wouldn't be surprised if Pandora maximum capacity is met. 

Preview spoiled me, I'm ready for value season crowds, lol.


----------



## disneyholic family

wilkeliza said:


> Yep that's right. You can see the lab through a window on FP side but can't get close to it to see much. You also miss the Avatar in the tank in the FP side.




thanks
counting down to our FP day...8 days to go and i haven't come close to figuring out what to choose...
a group of 8 with two toddlers is confusing as can be..


----------



## cigar95

wilkeliza said:


> Yep that's right. You can see the lab through a window on FP side but can't get close to it to see much. You also miss the Avatar in the tank in the FP side.


What is the FP queue like?  I presume it's also well-themed, but a lot shorter. And similarly for the single rider.

Also, I can't recall any description of *either* queue for the River Journey. Anyone care to describe? (not asking for photos - I'm one who's happy for my first view to be when I'm walking through it)


----------



## wilkeliza

disneyholic family said:


> thanks
> counting down to our FP day...8 days to go and i haven't come close to figuring out what to choose...
> a group of 8 with two toddlers is confusing as can be..



Leverage rider swap at FoP!


----------



## wilkeliza

cigar95 said:


> What is the FP queue like?  I presume it's also well-themed, but a lot shorter. And similarly for the single rider.
> 
> Also, I can't recall any description of *either* queue for the River Journey. Anyone care to describe? (not asking for photos - I'm one who's happy for my first view to be when I'm walking through it)



FOP fp queue once inside is pretty boring. You are in a grey room with frosted glass looking into the standby line and then go pretty directly into the grouping area which again militaristic room.

Navi is all the same. Open air queue with some hand weaved art. Once you go past the line break it is cave like but you'll be in that area very shortly if I remember correctly.


----------



## bluefunnel

Accident said:


> no survey for me as well.



Were you the primary name on the registration?

I didn't get it either but my wife did and she was the one who signed up for us.


----------



## CAS239

aviva5675 said:


> I went in to ROL expecting to be bored or think its too tame and short-- I was pleasantly surprised by how much I enjoyed it. It is so well done and relaxing, rode it twice and will again.



I take it you mean River Journey and not ROL (Rivers of Light) lol. River Journey is 1000x better than RoL


----------



## disneyholic family

wilkeliza said:


> Leverage rider swap at FoP!



i just wrote this in another thread, but we're working hard to try to leverage at all the rides that the kidlets can't go on...
though it's a bit confusing..


----------



## CAS239

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Not sure if anyone has already discussed this (sorry if I’m late to the game) but what time will people probably start lining up at the park entrance on Saturday? I’m not staying on property but EMH start at 7am but a CM told me that the AK parking lot doesn’t open until 1 hour before official park open which is 8am.



The parking lots don't actually close. You can leave and come in whenever you'd like. If you go early or late enough you can get in without paying to park.

There's a thread with people on here saying when they plan on getting there. I'm sure some will be camping out from the night prior, then some coming in super early, but looks like majority are saying their arriving around 5am


----------



## wilkeliza

disneyholic family said:


> i just wrote this in another thread, but we're working hard to try to leverage at all the rides that the kidlets can't go on...
> though it's a bit confusing..



For this case do this

Split into 2 Groups so Group A = 3 adults 1 todller Group B = 3 adults 1 toddler

2 adults from Group A and 2 adults form Group B get Flight of Passage FP
1 adult and ticket toddler in group A and 1 adult and nonticketed toddler from Group B get FP for Navi River.

Group A goes up to FoP fp area and ask for rider swap for toddler and adult. Group B is right behind does same thing. 

So 4 adults get to ride at same time and 2 adults and 2 toddlers go ride Navi river. When first 4 adults are done they give the stay behind group their tickets to ride. At that point everyone but 2 adults would be able to reride with the new riders as well. 

It is kind of confusing to explain haha but the jist of it is when you ask for the rider swap don't go up and one massive group in case they say only 1 person for both toddlers. If you act as 2 groups you'll guarantee yourself 2 rider swap cards.


----------



## anna0513

3-4 am????  that's just ridiculous.  We are not staying on property and will be there the July 4th week.  I check everyday to see what fastpasses are available 30 days out and there are NONE any day at all.  I'm assuming when I get to June and I can start selecting fastpasses for July it will be the same thing NOTHING.  We were planning to be there at rope drop to go straight to Pandora but if people are getting there at 3-4 to get in line, we will be out of luck for that idea too.  I'm not standing in line outside the gate for 4-5 hours.


----------



## yulilin3

anna0513 said:


> 3-4 am????  that's just ridiculous.  We are not staying on property and will be there the July 4th week.  I check everyday to see what fastpasses are available 30 days out and there are NONE any day at all.  I'm assuming when I get to June and I can start selecting fastpasses for July it will be the same thing NOTHING.  We were planning to be there at rope drop to go straight to Pandora but if people are getting there are 3-4 to get in line, we will be out of luck for that idea too.  I'm not standing in line outside the gate for 4-5 hours.


Don't give up on the 30 day fp. I'm a local ap holder and I have 2 fp for FoP for separate days that I got at 7am on the 30 day mark.
The early morning thing is for this weekend as many want to be there for the first official opening day.


----------



## wilkeliza

anna0513 said:


> 3-4 am????  that's just ridiculous.  We are not staying on property and will be there the July 4th week.  I check everyday to see what fastpasses are available 30 days out and there are NONE any day at all.  I'm assuming when I get to June and I can start selecting fastpasses for July it will be the same thing NOTHING.  We were planning to be there at rope drop to go straight to Pandora but if people are getting there at 3-4 to get in line, we will be out of luck for that idea too.  I'm not standing in line outside the gate for 4-5 hours.



Oh I thought you were talking about opening day. I imagine people will get there early for park opening in July but not 3 or 4 am. July 4th if you are there an hour early you should be okay but since EMH is going on still expect waits to already be an hour or more for the Pandora rides.


----------



## ariane37

We did the AP preview on Saturday and enjoyed Pandora so much more than we thought we would!  Loved FoP, Na'vi River Journey is done well but as others have noted, not as exciting as FoP and I do think you'll get more from it if you've seen the movie.  There are some really neat PP shots, too.
Had the Margarita from Pongu Pongu which was delicious.  Ate at Satu'li Canteen: cheeseburger pods area no lol, as is the blue mousse dessert.  DH got the create our own bowl with beef, whole grain and rice, and the onion chimichurri sauce and loved it.
I do have to say one thing because it was a downer, and being a downer for us I can only imagine how the folks it happened to felt.  On FoP, we were grouped with only 2 other guests, a young couple probably in their late 20's/early 30's.  We actually walked a bit slow together through the queue, talking about how cool it was.  In the little rooms you go in we were talking more; very nice couple.  Both people were tall, probably between 5'10" and 6', and they weren't small people (nobody would call DH or I small either so that isn't meant to offend anyone)  You may see where this was going but the guy was SO excited to ride FoP, however neither of them fit and were asked to exit the room after the CM spent a really good amount of time trying to get them locked in   We felt horrible for them, just terrible.  As I said I can't imagine how they felt.  Obviously I knew about this issue as all of us reading this thread do, and I know the test seat should be available soon, and it is what it is now but man, it sucked seeing that and I'm sure it really sucked for them.
As we were waiting in line for our preview time to start CM's were walking up and down the line showing everyone the pictures of the seats and explaining the restraints and that some body types may not fit, FYI.



rteetz said:


> Technically Flight of Passage is not supposed to be filmed.


The poor guy who was in the room with us and then couldn't ride had a Go Pro strapped to his head, and when we entered the ride room the CM told us no pictures/videos were to be taken.  I was wondering if it was just because it was during previews or if that'll be the case once the land officially opens, too.


----------



## AngiTN

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Not sure if anyone has already discussed this (sorry if I’m late to the game) but what time will people probably start lining up at the park entrance on Saturday? I’m not staying on property but EMH start at 7am but a CM told me that the AK parking lot doesn’t open until 1 hour before official park open which is 8am.


They are discussing it and it does have it's own thread. I assume because it's not specifically discussing the land.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/those-going-to-pandora-opening-how-early.3600442/


----------



## AngiTN

ariane37 said:


> The poor guy who was in the room with us and then couldn't ride had a Go Pro strapped to his head, and when we entered the ride room the CM told us no pictures/videos were to be taken.  I was wondering if it was just because it was during previews or if that'll be the case once the land officially opens, too.


Gonna be just like Soarin' and Star Tours. NO FILMING. Ever. Of course, people still will. Cause the CM always mean, everyone else but them.


----------



## rteetz

ariane37 said:


> The poor guy who was in the room with us and then couldn't ride had a Go Pro strapped to his head, and when we entered the ride room the CM told us no pictures/videos were to be taken. I was wondering if it was just because it was during previews or if that'll be the case once the land officially opens, too.


Technically you aren't supposed to film Soarin either yet plenty of people do.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> For those who didn't see how Avatar fits with Animal Kingdom.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/why-pandora-fits-in-disneys-animal-kingdom/


Excellent article. Good job. 

Though you will never get through to those that refuse to connect the dots. (Much like those that think that CM that tell guests not to film are talking to everyone but them) Some people just refuse to listen


----------



## lovethattink

wilkeliza said:


> Oh I thought you were talking about opening day. I imagine people will get there early for park opening in July but not 3 or 4 am. July 4th if you are there an hour early you should be okay but since EMH is going on still expect waits to already be an hour or more for the Pandora rides.



I read it the same way. I was thinking opening day as well.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Excellent article. Good job.
> 
> Though you will never get through to those that refuse to connect the dots. (Much like those that think that CM that tell guests not to film are talking to everyone but them) Some people just refuse to listen


Thanks! There will always people who refuse for sure.


----------



## Accident

bluefunnel said:


> Were you the primary name on the registration?
> 
> I didn't get it either but my wife did and she was the one who signed up for us.



yes


----------



## vtwep

Any potential soft-opening information between now and official open?  Have family there now so just curious if there is a way for "general public" to get some sneak peeks as the opening approaches.


----------



## Gina Starr

vtwep said:


> Any potential soft-opening information between now and official open?  Have family there now so just curious if there is a way for "general public" to get some sneak peeks as the opening approaches.


I'm pretty sure you just have to be there at the right time. I saw on twitter yesterday they were letting people in but only for an hour or two


----------



## JDUCKY

Did anyone notice if there are pressed penny machines in the area?


----------



## JDUCKY

Gina Starr said:


> I'm pretty sure you just have to be there at the right time. I saw on twitter yesterday they were letting people in but only for an hour or two



Wonder if people were confused with AP holders getting in. I overheard more than one conversation of guests asking CMs at the AP preview entrance if there was any way in there and the response was always "Yes, if you are an AP holder and signed up for the preview and received confirmation."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> For those who didn't see how Avatar fits with Animal Kingdom.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/why-pandora-fits-in-disneys-animal-kingdom/



very good article Ryan!   Only thing I would challenge you on is the statement that this is no different than Beastly Kingdom - I think the one difference is that it is based on a IP that Disney doesn't own ... so that criticism/questioning I do get


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> very good article Ryan!   Only thing I would challenge you on is the statement that this is no different than Beastly Kingdom - I think the one difference is that it is based on a IP that Disney doesn't own ... so that criticism/questioning I do get


My point in it not being different is that it's based on a mythical place. AK has always had that intention of a mythical place. Some believe only real things should be in AK.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> My point in it not being different is that it's based on a mythical place. AK has always had that intention of a mythical place. Some believe only real things should be in AK.



yeah, that part I 100% agree with and completely see the connection of the land to Animal Kingdom in general.  I do sort of get the argument against it being an entire land devoted to an IP Disney doesn't own though (but recognize that wasn't the main point of your article)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, that part I 100% agree with and completely see the connection of the land to Animal Kingdom in general.  I do sort of get the argument against it being an entire land devoted to an IP Disney doesn't own though (but recognize that wasn't the main point of your article)


I can write another article about that


----------



## rteetz

Pandora walls are down. No softs today as today begins the major media/press event.


----------



## lugnut33

ariane37 said:


> We did the AP preview on Saturday and enjoyed Pandora so much more than we thought we would!  Loved FoP, Na'vi River Journey is done well but as others have noted, not as exciting as FoP and I do think you'll get more from it if you've seen the movie.  There are some really neat PP shots, too.
> Had the Margarita from Pongu Pongu which was delicious.  Ate at Satu'li Canteen: cheeseburger pods area no lol, as is the blue mousse dessert.  DH got the create our own bowl with beef, whole grain and rice, and the onion chimichurri sauce and loved it.
> I do have to say one thing because it was a downer, and being a downer for us I can only imagine how the folks it happened to felt.  On FoP, we were grouped with only 2 other guests, a young couple probably in their late 20's/early 30's.  We actually walked a bit slow together through the queue, talking about how cool it was.  In the little rooms you go in we were talking more; very nice couple.  Both people were tall, probably between 5'10" and 6', and they weren't small people (nobody would call DH or I small either so that isn't meant to offend anyone)  You may see where this was going but the guy was SO excited to ride FoP, however neither of them fit and were asked to exit the room after the CM spent a really good amount of time trying to get them locked in   We felt horrible for them, just terrible.  As I said I can't imagine how they felt.  Obviously I knew about this issue as all of us reading this thread do, and I know the test seat should be available soon, and it is what it is now but man, it sucked seeing that and I'm sure it really sucked for them.
> As we were waiting in line for our preview time to start CM's were walking up and down the line showing everyone the pictures of the seats and explaining the restraints and that some body types may not fit, FYI.
> 
> 
> The poor guy who was in the room with us and then couldn't ride had a Go Pro strapped to his head, and when we entered the ride room the CM told us no pictures/videos were to be taken.  I was wondering if it was just because it was during previews or if that'll be the case once the land officially opens, too.


Thanks for the review.  The size thing is weird on FoP.


----------



## aviva5675

CAS239 said:


> I take it you mean River Journey and not ROL (Rivers of Light) lol. River Journey is 1000x better than RoL



yeah, brain cramp


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Pandora walls are down. No softs today as today begins the major media/press event.


And the start of the media/press events is the #1 reason why I think there will not be any additional soft or unannounced previews.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> And the start of the media/press events is the #1 reason why I think there will not be any additional soft or unannounced previews.


Yep. Everyone checked into the AKL last night or this morning. Goodie bags were given out. HEA viewing tonight with live performances from the singers of the song.


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> Yep. Everyone checked into the AKL last night or this morning. Goodie bags were given out. HEA viewing tonight with live performances from the singers of the song.


Enquiring minds want to know:  what was in the goodie bags???


----------



## rteetz

JennLTX said:


> Enquiring minds want to know:  what was in the goodie bags???


Special media event magic band, bag, and water bottle. Stuff like that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JennLTX said:


> Enquiring minds want to know:  what was in the goodie bags???



I know there were reports of a special magic band - so I assume that would be in the goodie bag

Probably other material that looks to be from ACE welcoming them, etc.


----------



## disney1474

Looking forward to visiting In August!  I know FOP has a few sudden drops but when you do drop do you come straight back up in a hurry?  I ask because ToT makes me sick in the stomach because it abruptly goes up after going down.  thanks for any input!  I hope to ride FOP when I get there.


----------



## ajfd

rteetz said:


> Some believe only real things should be in AK.



How do these people rectify that belief with the sign they pass every single time they walk into AK?
Mythology is literally front-and-center.


----------



## CarolynFH

rteetz said:


> ....HEA viewing tonight with live performances from the singers of the song.



Ah-ha! Thanks, Ryan! Now we know what all the viewing stands around the MK Hub today are for!


----------



## CAS239

From Ethan at Magicbandcollectors. I believe he posted these in here a few days ago


----------



## yulilin3

JDUCKY said:


> Did anyone notice if there are pressed penny machines in the area?


No pressed penny machines...yet



TheMaxRebo said:


> I know there were reports of a special magic band - so I assume that would be in the goodie bag
> 
> Probably other material that looks to be from ACE welcoming them, etc.














disney1474 said:


> Looking forward to visiting In August!  I know FOP has a few sudden drops but when you do drop do you come straight back up in a hurry?  I ask because ToT makes me sick in the stomach because it abruptly goes up after going down.  thanks for any input!  I hope to ride FOP when I get there.


There are no sudden drops, more like if you were soaring on an animal, not straight up and down like ToT


----------



## yulilin3

ajfd said:


> How do these people rectify that belief with the sign they pass every single time they walk into AK?
> Mythology is literally front-and-center.


and also if you look at the top of the 3 ticket windows, one has an elephant, one has a dinosaur and the third has a dragon


----------



## rteetz

ajfd said:


> How do these people rectify that belief with the sign they pass every single time they walk into AK?
> Mythology is literally front-and-center.


I agree. That dragon was supposed to represent beastly Kingdom.


----------



## rteetz

CAS239 said:


> From Ethan at Magicbandcollectors. I believe he posted these in here a few days ago


Yes I believe I posted those here yesterday.


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> My point in it not being different is that it's based on a mythical place. AK has always had that intention of a mythical place. *Some believe only real things should be in AK.*



The Yeti _is_ real.  I knew it!


----------



## CAS239

Also from MBC:

A new MagicBand has been revealed and will be for sale in Pandora: The World of Avatar on Opening Day, May 27th, 2017 at Disney’s Animal Kingdom. It’s an Open Edition band and features the Na’vi or Avatar skin based on the creatures on Pandora. The cost is $22.99 and the barcode SKU is 400020187666. You will find these in Windtraders on Pandora.

Thanks to David Sibila on Twitter for the picture of the band in the ACE packaging.


----------



## shrinkydinky

i've tried to read through all the threads, but sorry if my question is a repeat. We just missed the AP/DVC previews, by 2 days. Darn!  We were there May 7-11.  But going back in December. i'm a little nervous about the FOP ride. i'm okay with Soarin' (i look to the side when they show scary shots, like swooping over something tall). Not good at handling rides that are jerky. So i'm wondering how much the ride vehicle moves, and if it's smooth movement or jerky. The other issue is claustrophobia. i'm afraid i might feel trapped being bolted down over my back and legs. Can anyone speak to that issue?


----------



## rteetz

CAS239 said:


> Also from MBC:
> 
> A new MagicBand has been revealed and will be for sale in Pandora: The World of Avatar on Opening Day, May 27th, 2017 at Disney’s Animal Kingdom. It’s an Open Edition band and features the Na’vi or Avatar skin based on the creatures on Pandora. The cost is $22.99 and the barcode SKU is 400020187666. You will find these in Windtraders on Pandora.
> 
> Thanks to David Sibila on Twitter for the picture of the band in the ACE packaging.


I'll have to link to the band on the first page. I think I posted that one here too yesterday.


----------



## CAS239

shrinkydinky said:


> i've tried to read through all the threads, but sorry if my question is a repeat. We just missed the AP/DVC previews, by 2 days. Darn!  We were there May 7-11.  But going back in December. i'm a little nervous about the FOP ride. i'm okay with Soarin' (i look to the side when they show scary shots, like swooping over something tall). Not good at handling rides that are jerky. So i'm wondering how much the ride vehicle moves, and if it's smooth movement or jerky. The other issue is claustrophobia. i'm afraid i might feel trapped being bolted down over my back and legs. Can anyone speak to that issue?



It's very smooth. I'm not claustrophic but you should be fine. You don't feel like your trapped in your seat. It's not as tight as say being on a rollercoaster. The leg and back restraint are there, but unless you're pretty big, you really won't feel them.


----------



## DisFanDad

CAS239 said:


> From Ethan at Magicbandcollectors. I believe he posted these in here a few days ago



Saw a bunch of people with these today, including a some who were riding big thunder and being followed by a fricken camera crew, like 2 dudes with great cameras, and a whole cart of equipment and refreshments and snacks. 

Also met a family that checked into AKL last night, and were here for "an event" and have "50 use anywhere fastpasses" on their bands.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> the glasses are wide and very flexible so for people with skinny faces it's hard to keep them on. I had no problems, but my face is round and I also wear glasses. The only complain from FoP from my 2 kids was that the glasses kept slipping off


Perhaps it's just me, but I think it's a tad ridiculous that they don't have glasses that can stay on the average person.  Your gorgeous kids don't appear UNUSUAL in head size, right?!  



gap2368 said:


> They are going to be for sure, I got hurt on the ride, and was given a rider swap pass to come back  and when I ride it again I had 3 CM  asking me question about the ride . so I am pretty sure they will they will be making some changes to the ride.


Got hurt?? 



yulilin3 said:


> No pressed penny machines...yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no sudden drops, more like if you were soaring on an animal, not straight up and down like ToT


I like this band about ten gazillion times more than the movie itself!  A good sign for WDW Pandora for me, I guess...


----------



## rteetz

Bob Iger and Bob Chapek will be at the dedication tomorrow.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> and also if you look at the top of the 3 ticket windows, one has an elephant, one has a dinosaur and the third has a dragon




Also the Unicorn Parking lot I believe


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> Enquiring minds want to know:  what was in the goodie bags???





rteetz said:


> Special media event magic band, bag, and water bottle. Stuff like that.


Attendees and event staff at this media event last night didn't get MagicBands as they already had theirs, but there was a  nice large model of a jet airliner, I'm leaving out the company name, and it's a keeper, a water bottle, luggage tags, carry on bottles and case, I think that's it.


----------



## FastPasser.

Tomorrow's dedication day, anyone going?


----------



## DisFanDad

Lobby of jambo house currently swarming with red shirts quickly flipping through "pandora" binders and waiting to greet VIPs / attendees.   One approached me asking if I was "Juan" .... I am not


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Perhaps it's just me, but I think it's a tad ridiculous that they don't have glasses that can stay on the average person.  Your gorgeous kids don't appear UNUSUAL in head size, right?!


Other than their ego head, no 
Yeah I don't get why they made them so wide


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Tomorrow's dedication day, anyone going?


Can anyone show up?


----------



## IrishNYC

lovethattink said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned or not, the sustainable fish at Satu'li Canteen has switched from mahi to dogfish which is more fishy tasting.


That's disappointing. I love mahi-mahi, but dogfish is abundant on the East Coast, but usually shipped overseas because it has a reputation as a trash fish, so I can see why they might want to use it in Pandora. It's actually a species of shark, and I've had other shark that was delicious. DD7 loves all fish, so I'm sure she won't care what's in there.


DisFanDad said:


> Lobby of jambo house currently swarming with red shirts quickly flipping through "pandora" binders and waiting to greet VIPs / attendees.   One approached me asking if I was "Juan" .... I am not


I might have said, "I could be. Depends what's in it for me."


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Can anyone show up?


Not anyone, but I'm wondering if some day guests will be randomly selected to participate. Looking forward to it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just saw Corey from the DIS team posted what was in his Pandora media bag - I think mostly everything was covered, not sure if the phone case was before


----------



## JennLTX

IrishNYC said:


> I might have said, "I could be. Depends what's in it for me."


I think I would have gone with, "No, but I play Juan on TV."


----------



## FastPasser.

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw Corey from the DIS team posted what was in his Pandora media bag


In addition to the Media events, there's lot's of non-Disney corporate stuff going on too.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw Corey from the DIS team posted what was in his Pandora media bag - I think mostly everything was covered, not sure if the phone case was before
> 
> View attachment 239026


Ah yes forgot about the phone case.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> In addition to the Media events, there's lot's of non-Disney corporate stuff going on too.


I saw there is an event at the Grand too.


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> I think I would have gone with, "No, but I play Juan on TV."


Very funny!


----------



## rteetz

Another view of the goodie bag. Media members are dining at Paddlefish at the moment.


----------



## rteetz

I have added the magicband link to the first page. I removed preview info as previews are now over. I have also added that Pandora merchandise is available at Island Mercantile.


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> Another view of the goodie bag. Media members are dining at Paddlefish at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 239036


I am clearly in the wrong business.


----------



## DisFanDad

rteetz said:


> Another view of the goodie bag. Media members are dining at Paddlefish at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 239036




What the media doesn't know is that they could have just stayed at AKL, gone down to the Mara, and gotten either the African Potjie or the Cripsy Chicken BLT .... nothing is going to taste better than those things.   Nothing


----------



## JDUCKY

yulilin3 said:


> Can anyone show up?



Nope

Not at all


----------



## rteetz

JDUCKY said:


> Nope
> 
> Not at all


They aren't going to let just anyone see the Bobs


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> Another view of the goodie bag.


Ya, but they didn't get one of these to put on their desk? And it's not that small, about 11" long.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> Ya, but they didn't get one of these to put on their desk? And it's not that small, about 11" long.


I haven't seen a single person with one of those.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> I haven't seen a single person with one of those.


They weren't given to the general media, just a select few VIPs.


----------



## rteetz

Actress Zoe Saldana Visits Pandora – The World of Avatar at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## AngiTN

Man, hope a few of these folks are still hanging around AKL on Thursday. Surely they realize DGD and I would love to catch a glimpse of them


----------



## DisFanDad

rteetz said:


> Yep. Everyone checked into the AKL last night or this morning. Goodie bags were given out. HEA viewing tonight with live performances from the singers of the song.


Rteetz THANK YOU for the heads up at HEA now, they just announced special performance afterward, wouldn't have some without your notice !


----------



## rteetz

DisFanDad said:


> Rteetz THANK YOU for the heads up at HEA now, they just announced special performance afterward, wouldn't have some without your notice !


Glad you could see it!


----------



## Mr. Baloo

So if the dedication is tomorrow?  Will anything special happen at the grand opening on May 27th?


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Baloo said:


> So if the dedication is tomorrow?  Will anything special happen at the grand opening on May 27th?


Special guide maps


----------



## rteetz

*The Live Stream has changed times tomorrow!!!!!*

#DisneyParksLIVE Will Stream Pandora – The World of Avatar Dedication Live May 24 at 8:10 a.m. ET


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> Special guide maps



Probably buttons as well. Can't be a special event with out a button haha.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wilkeliza said:


> Probably buttons as well. Can't be a special event with out a button haha.



And a special cupcake - for purchase of course


----------



## wilkeliza

TheMaxRebo said:


> And a special cupcake - for purchase of course



Yes never for free. We can't have guests thinking this is too special. For that you need to spend 79-99 (in addition to ticket)  for 2 hours in Pandora before anyone else. Of course then cupcakes would be "included" along with breakfast at the canteen. Yeah

(Please note the incredible sarcasam because I actually am a fan of the upcharge events)


----------



## emi6891

Been keeping up with this thread since the beginning, and don’t know that I have anything much different to say, but here’s my review for Pandora from the AP preview yesterday. We rode both rides 3 times and spent about 3 hours there. I loved it and found it to be a great addition to AK. The area is small, but the land is beautiful and pictures just can’t really show how it feels to be standing under those mountains. Potential spoilers ahead…

We had just come from lunch at DS, so we started out just walking around the land and taking pictures before heading to the river ride. Like others have said, it is short and relaxing. I like pretty much all the boat rides at Disney and always ride the Mexico boat ride and LWTL as long as the wait is less than 15 minutes, so would probably feel the same for this ride in the future. The colors and bioluminescence effects were gorgeous and I found the projections to have nice depth.

FOP was amazing. I would describe it as a more exhilarating Soarin’. If they sold that ocean scent in a diffuser or spray, I would definitely buy it. The queue is sooo long. It is nicely themed and there are so many little details to see. The tank avatar is really cool, although I wish you could get a bit closer to it to really see all the features. Our second time through the queue walking at a leisurely pace from entrance to first time they ask how many in your group took over 8 ½  minutes. I can’t tell you exactly which rooms/levels I was in, but feel like I was in the middle every time. On the second ride, during the linking before the ride starts, there were vibrations in the chest and back restraints that were not present in the other 2 rides. I did not find the restraints to cause a problem and did not see anyone who had trouble fitting or had to get off. I would consider myself average in height and a bit heavy. For the first ride, I sat all the way up as far as I could go and felt quite snug once the restraint came up. That first ride had a bit of a pause before starting, so I was starting to feel a little uncomfortable being in tight, but totally forgot about it once the ride started. For the second and third rides, I did not scoot up as tight and had more wiggle room after the back restraint came up so was more comfortable. So my advice would be to scoot up but don’t really press yourself against the part in front of your chest initially. I could barely feel the leg restraints against my calves, but could feel them on the back/under my lower thigh. I did find the glasses big. Not so much that they were falling off, but I could feel them slipping when I moved my head to look all around the screen. I found that if I tried to look around without moving my head so much, it was blurry. The ride movements were very smooth and the wind blowing in your face with the video really creates the illusion of speed. I did find feeling and hearing the breathing of the Banshee to be really cool. My stomach was not happy after the 2nd ride, but I think that was just because it was right after the first, an occurrence that I don’t think will be too common in the future. I didn’t feel nauseated, just some discomfort that resolved in about 15 minutes.

Between our 2nd and 3rd rides, we tried Pongu Pongu. Had the Night Blossom drink which was very tart, but refreshing. I found it complemented the sweetness of the lumpia very well.


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> Actress Zoe Saldana Visits Pandora – The World of Avatar at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


They seriously need to stop making her paint herself in weird colors just to get a job.


----------



## PandoraPreview

Any chance of softs Thursday? CMs are blocked out...


----------



## AngiTN

PandoraPreview said:


> Any chance of softs Thursday? CMs are blocked out...


Change? Sure. There is always a change
Good one? No, not at all


----------



## rteetz

Win a banshee!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...brate-opening-of-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## yulilin3

PandoraPreview said:


> Any chance of softs Thursday? CMs are blocked out...


CM have been blocked out since Saturday


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Streaming live on FB now.  I still can't take Cameron... I tried.    Opening struck me as corny... I'm sure we'll like the rides, but this was not a great intro, IMHO. Perhaps better if you were there in person!


----------



## rteetz

Yeah the weird little drum ceremony to introduce Iger was bizarre.


----------



## rteetz

I thought they'd show off the celebs a bit more but they stayed in the background. Imagineering president Bob Weis also on hand.


----------



## rteetz

Bob looks thrilled!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Bob looks thrilled!
> 
> View attachment 239109


He looked to me like he kinda' wanted out of there the whole time!  Maybe just having a bad day...


----------



## rteetz

Drum circle debut

https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/867362596202188801


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> He looked to me like he kinda' wanted out of there the whole time!  Maybe just having a bad day...


That's kind of typical Bob.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BTW... I wonder (again) about the interest level on this... FB streaming seemed to max out at 3,500 viewers or so... assume others were watching elsewhere...?

As I've said... I'm sure it will be MOBBED, because it's something NEW at WDW.  Just still not convinced that Avatar is a REALLY SIGNIFICANT draw...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> That's kind of typical Bob.


I'm POSITIVE that I have seen him more animated and happy than this, though!!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> BTW... I wonder (again) about the interest level on this... FB streaming seemed to max out at 3,500 viewers or so... assume others were watching elsewhere...?
> 
> As I've said... I'm sure it will be MOBBED, because it's something NEW at WDW.  Just still not convinced that Avatar is a REALLY SIGNIFICANT draw...


The avatar FB page had a stream, Disney parks blog website had a stream, and several other Disney related FB pages had streams.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm POSITIVE that I have seen him more animated and happy than this, though!!


Eh, maybe a little bit. He never seems thrilled about openings, probably thinking about all the money they spent. I think Shanghai was the "happiest" I've seen him.


----------



## rteetz

New limited edition ACE purple Magicband. 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ening-day-limited-edition-magicband-released/


----------



## ELLH

Mr. Baloo said:


> So if the dedication is tomorrow?  Will anything special happen at the grand opening on May 27th?



I'm crossing my fingers for a flying, fire-breathing dragon.  Seriously.





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Streaming live on FB now.  I still can't take Cameron... I tried.



Well, since someone else brought it up...

Ever since I saw a documentary on the potential root causes and subsequent failures that caused the Titanic - titled Titanic: The Final Word, I believe - to sink I've despised him.  He had a team of Titanic historians and naval experts - some engineers - who all gave their input on the various matters.  The whole time he (Cameron) acted like a smug know-it-all.  He makes (made, at least) great films that I enjoy but he's a jerk-store.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Anyone have any idea how long CMs will be blocked out for? By August the CMs should be able to get in?


----------



## beesly

rteetz said:


> Win a banshee!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...brate-opening-of-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/



Thanks for the heads up! I definitely would have otherwise missed the one-hour entry period.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Anyone have any idea how long CMs will be blocked out for? By August the CMs should be able to get in?



Cast self-admission isn't blocked out much at all, just the first 2 weekends. I'm going Wednesday 5/31.

Guest passes are blocked out until the end of July as of now, dates for August aren't posted for us yet.


----------



## IrishNYC

ELLH said:


> The whole time he (Cameron) acted like a smug know-it-all.  He makes (made, at least) great films that I enjoy but he's a jerk-store.
> 
> View attachment 239110


Nailed it. That's exactly how I feel about him. You win the internets today!


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> Win a banshee!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...brate-opening-of-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/



Entered with 1 minute to spare...sheesh that was only open 1 hour...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ELLH said:


> Well, since someone else brought it up...
> 
> Ever since I saw a documentary on the potential root causes and subsequent failures that caused the Titanic - titled Titanic: The Final Word, I believe - to sink I've despised him.  He had a team of Titanic historians and naval experts - some engineers - who all gave their input on the various matters.  The whole time he (Cameron) acted like a smug know-it-all.  He makes (made, at least) great films that I enjoy but he's a jerk-store.
> 
> View attachment 239110


----------



## Flyerjab

emi6891 said:


> Been keeping up with this thread since the beginning, and don’t know that I have anything much different to say, but here’s my review for Pandora from the AP preview yesterday. We rode both rides 3 times and spent about 3 hours there. I loved it and found it to be a great addition to AK. The area is small, but the land is beautiful and pictures just can’t really show how it feels to be standing under those mountains. Potential spoilers ahead…
> 
> We had just come from lunch at DS, so we started out just walking around the land and taking pictures before heading to the river ride. Like others have said, it is short and relaxing. I like pretty much all the boat rides at Disney and always ride the Mexico boat ride and LWTL as long as the wait is less than 15 minutes, so would probably feel the same for this ride in the future. The colors and bioluminescence effects were gorgeous and I found the projections to have nice depth.
> 
> FOP was amazing. I would describe it as a more exhilarating Soarin’. If they sold that ocean scent in a diffuser or spray, I would definitely buy it. The queue is sooo long. It is nicely themed and there are so many little details to see. The tank avatar is really cool, although I wish you could get a bit closer to it to really see all the features. Our second time through the queue walking at a leisurely pace from entrance to first time they ask how many in your group took over 8 ½  minutes. I can’t tell you exactly which rooms/levels I was in, but feel like I was in the middle every time. On the second ride, during the linking before the ride starts, there were vibrations in the chest and back restraints that were not present in the other 2 rides. I did not find the restraints to cause a problem and did not see anyone who had trouble fitting or had to get off. I would consider myself average in height and a bit heavy. For the first ride, I sat all the way up as far as I could go and felt quite snug once the restraint came up. That first ride had a bit of a pause before starting, so I was starting to feel a little uncomfortable being in tight, but totally forgot about it once the ride started. For the second and third rides, I did not scoot up as tight and had more wiggle room after the back restraint came up so was more comfortable. So my advice would be to scoot up but don’t really press yourself against the part in front of your chest initially. I could barely feel the leg restraints against my calves, but could feel them on the back/under my lower thigh. I did find the glasses big. Not so much that they were falling off, but I could feel them slipping when I moved my head to look all around the screen. I found that if I tried to look around without moving my head so much, it was blurry. The ride movements were very smooth and the wind blowing in your face with the video really creates the illusion of speed. I did find feeling and hearing the breathing of the Banshee to be really cool. My stomach was not happy after the 2nd ride, but I think that was just because it was right after the first, an occurrence that I don’t think will be too common in the future. I didn’t feel nauseated, just some discomfort that resolved in about 15 minutes.
> 
> Between our 2nd and 3rd rides, we tried Pongu Pongu. Had the Night Blossom drink which was very tart, but refreshing. I found it complemented the sweetness of the lumpia very well.



Great review!  I couldn't agree more with the points that you have made.


----------



## ThistleMae

gap2368 said:


> They are going to be for sure, I got hurt on the ride, and was given a rider swap pass to come back  and when I ride it again I had 3 CM  asking me question about the ride . so I am pretty sure they will they will be making some changes to the ride.


How did you get hurt, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ThistleMae

DisFanDad said:


> While we visited a CM said there was the capacity in the Queing system for a 6 hour wait ....


Wow...really?  That sounds insane to me.


----------



## hedberg1661

rteetz said:


> Bob looks thrilled!
> 
> View attachment 239109


I wonder where Bob is staying.


----------



## ThistleMae

rteetz said:


> I disagree. Many of those questions can be answered on the first page. If not you can ask them here and they will get answered by someone.


Absolutely agree...trying to read a bunch of different threads on this topic would create more confusion.  This thread stays current.


----------



## gap2368

ThistleMae said:


> How did you get hurt, if you don't mind me asking?




I would rather not say ( really too hard for me to explain ) the CM got on the set after me and the same thing happened to him, he was able to get off and was not on for the whole ride, so he was ok. I am just about to 100%, but I do have some medical problems that this mad worst ( even if I did not have theses medical problems I still would have gotten hurt.


----------



## ThistleMae

gap2368 said:


> I would rather not say ( really too hard for me to explain ) the CM got on the set after me and the same thing happened to him, he was able to get off and was not on for the whole ride, so he was ok. I am just about to 100%, but I do have some medical problems that this mad worst ( even if I did not have theses medical problems I still would have gotten hurt.


Well, this seems like a very serious issue to me....I hope someone already addressed this right off!


----------



## Vernon Wolfe

rteetz said:


> New limited edition ACE purple Magicband.
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ening-day-limited-edition-magicband-released/




I just ordered one of these.


----------



## disneydreamer781

ELLH said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for a flying, fire-breathing dragon.  Seriously.



Same here. Even after Pandora opening, I still can't totally let go of the idea of Beastly Kingdom.


----------



## gap2368

ThistleMae said:


> Well, this seems like a very serious issue to me....I hope someone already addressed this right off!


even thing was taken care of and I did ride the ride again, I never felt like Disney was pushing my safety aside and I am looking forward to riding the  ride the next time I go. If you feel uncomftable on the ride let the CM know when they go by to make sure you are on ok, they can do a little adjusting to the parts that come up on you as long as you are not one of these people that just barely fit. and what happened to me more then likely will never happen again even I road it 100X it was one of the things all the starts was just allied just right for it to happen.


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

https://twitter.com/laughing_place/status/867378078506512384

Test Seat is out.


----------



## ELLH

disneydreamer781 said:


> Same here. Even after Pandora opening, I still can't totally let go of the idea of Beastly Kingdom.




I was referencing the dragon that flew over New Fantasyland when it had its grand opening.  I referenced it in another thread so I'm gonna quote myself...



ELLH said:


> It was over new Fantasyland the night it opened up.  We happened to be at MK for the grand opening but didn't go back at night and I have regretted it ever since.  Seriously.
> 
> Here's a thread discussing it:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/firebreathing-dragon-flying-over-new-fantasyland.3123970/
> 
> Here's a few links I came up with via Google:
> http://foodiefindersnyc.blogspot.com/2015/07/wdw-what-happened-to-that-new.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might be one of the most awesome things I've ever (not) seen.
> 
> Some/I believe Disney will only fly this during these very grand events.  If there were a reason to have this fly again, the grand opening of Pandora would be a good one, IMHO.  And the fact the Dragon appears in the signage for AK... just seems 'right' to me.
> 
> Which is why I told my wife we have to go back to Pandora the night of the grand opening.  I have no idea if they'll fly this bad boy that night but I'm not going to risk the opportunity to see it in case they do.  We'll be taking our 6yo DD and I can only imagine how excited we both will be if the dragon goes flying overheard.  Of course, maybe I'm being unrealistic.  But a fellow can hope, can't he?


----------



## disneydreamer781

ELLH said:


> I was referencing the dragon that flew over New Fantasyland when it had its grand opening.  I referenced it in another thread so I'm gonna quote myself...



Oh yeah! Forgot about that. If not a fire breathing dragon, a banshee would have been a nice touch.


----------



## disneydreamer781

STLDisney_Freak said:


> https://twitter.com/laughing_place/status/867378078506512384
> 
> Test Seat is out.



 I wish there was a better view of that sign.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

disneydreamer781 said:


> I wish there was a better view of that sign.


Edit: Please see new quoted reply. Fixed the black line issue


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

STLDisney_Freak said:


> https://twitter.com/laughing_place/status/867378078506512384
> 
> Test Seat is out.


I can't tell if the leg restraints are there and close to make sure that fit works...?


----------



## gap2368

STLDisney_Freak said:


> https://twitter.com/laughing_place/status/867378078506512384
> 
> Test Seat is out.


The wait for the Test set might be just as long as the line it self,  ok just kidding, but I do hope there is more then one test set out.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

disneydreamer781 said:


> I wish there was a better view of that sign.


Does this help? I clicked on the photo and zoomed in.


----------



## wilkeliza

gap2368 said:


> The wait for the Test set might be just as long as the line it self,  ok just kidding, but I do hope there is more then one test set out.



They are there. Unsure how it works.

To those that have ridden is it just me or is that chair actually shorter then the ones in the ride?


----------



## gap2368

wilkeliza said:


> They are there. Unsure how it works.
> 
> To those that have ridden is it just me or is that chair actually shorter then the ones in the ride?


I have rides the ride but have not seen the test set so I do not know. The test set dose look different for sure.


----------



## rteetz

hedberg1661 said:


> I wonder where Bob is staying.


Bob likes the Boardwalk.


----------



## FastPasser.

disneydreamer781 said:


> I wish there was a better view of that sign.


As the photo shows, the sign had nothing to do with the test seat, it was for WC transitioning.



wilkeliza said:


> They are there. Unsure how it works.


It appears that the test seat, and there is only one currently, is not for self use. A CM will conduct the test and tell the guest whether they are in the green zone and will be able to ride FoP, or in the red zone and cannot. It's a fully functioning seat with the back and leg constraints.


----------



## wilkeliza

gap2368 said:


> I have rides the ride but have not seen the test set so I do not know. The test set dose look different for sure.



I do wonder if that is the different between the theaters where people couldn't ride in one theater but then could ride in another. I know the actual seat is different because this one has padding but the seats in the ride have the plastic blue light up area as the bench seat. I'm trying to find a good photo that would show the in use one side by side and the same angle as the tester.


----------



## cigar95

ELLH said:


> I was referencing the dragon that flew over New Fantasyland when it had its grand opening....


It would be great to see, but after the collective cow the lawyers had the last time . . . . . .


----------



## FastPasser.

wilkeliza said:


> I do wonder if that is the different between the theaters where people couldn't ride in one theater but then could ride in another. I know the actual seat is different because this one has padding but the seats in the ride have the plastic blue light up area as the bench seat. I'm trying to find a good photo that would show the in use one side by side and the same angle as the tester.


It's not identical as they packaged it differently for demo purposes, but to me the areas that matter are like the real seat. The leg paddles come out, but do not lock.


----------



## FastPasser.

The dedication event went off as planned. Anyone that was anyone at the Disney Company was there, plus the main actors in the film.
I received a demo of the test seat, it will go a long way to preventing any, what some have described as awkward or embarrassing moments.


----------



## hiroMYhero

FastPasser. said:


> The dedication event went off as planned. Anyone that was anyone at the Disney Company was there, plus the main actors in the film.
> I received a demo of the test seat, it will go a long way to preventing any, what some have described as awkward or embarrassing moments.


CM friend was also there overseeing the entertainment CMs. She saw Sigourney and Zoe backstage - interestingly, a lot of the other CMs had no idea who those two were!


----------



## SaharanTea

cigar95 said:


> It would be great to see, but after the collective cow the lawyers had the last time . . . . . .



Apologies to the mods in advance for being off topic, but I'm intrigued.  This occurred during my Disney hiatus, and it's the first I've heard of it.

I did a quick google search and got a bunch of articles and a little speculation of it's possible return with Pandora arriving.  Is there a short version of it's current status and why it's not used more?  I won't drag on, Mods.  I promise.  Just looking for the skinny version.


----------



## wilkeliza

SaharanTea said:


> Apologies to the mods in advance for being off topic, but I'm intrigued.  This occurred during my Disney hiatus, and it's the first I've heard of it.
> 
> I did a quick google search and got a bunch of articles and a little speculation of it's possible return with Pandora arriving.  Is there a short version of it's current status and why it's not used more?  I won't drag on, Mods.  I promise.  Just looking for the skinny version.



Well she is out in LA now so that's one reason it isn't used in WDW any more. That whole pesky "no fly zone" really made it a big deal to use it. Also it was not an unmanned craft so the powers that be were very aware of the risk of an unsuccessful flight and the liability that came with it.


----------



## cigar95

I will not drag on either.

Objects flying over guests.  "And just what were you thinking?"


----------



## FastPasser.

hiroMYhero said:


> CM friend was also there overseeing the entertainment CMs


Wish I had known your friend was there so that I could have been on the lookout.


----------



## yulilin3

Was at the Contemporary earlier and they had a Pandora press event in the convention center set up for later today


----------



## rteetz




----------



## FastPasser.

I guess because of the anticipated rain later today, one of the main events for the media which was to take place at AK will take place at the CR instead.

ETA, deleted wrong quote.


----------



## disneydreamer781

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Does this help? I clicked on the photo and zoomed in.
> 
> View attachment 239124



Yes, though it's only for WC accessible.


----------



## yulilin3

what happens when AK closes at 3:30pm, everything is under 15 minutes


----------



## Spridell

After riding FOP and now actually having some time to study the seat a couple of things dont make sense to me:

- The back restraint why is it necessary to have a red and green zone?  If you are a bigger person on top the back restraint should be able to come up to where your back is and then lock into place.

- As for the leg restraints not locking on the test chair, this seems to be an issue since they wont know where that "click" is that locks it into place.  Maybe @FastPasser can verify.


----------



## FastPasser.

Spridell said:


> The back restraint why is it necessary to have a red and green zone?  If you are a bigger person on top the back restraint should be able to come up to where your back is and then lock into place.


When either the leg paddles or the back restraint stop due to contact with the back or calves of the rider, the pointer on the back restraint points to either a red or green area. Pointing to the green area means that the leg paddles will lock into place on the real seat. 


Spridell said:


> As for the leg restraints not locking on the test chair, this seems to be an issue since they wont know where that "click" is that locks it into place.


See answer above.


----------



## Spridell

FastPasser. said:


> When either the leg paddles or the back restraint stop due to contact with the back or calves of the rider, the pointer on the back restraint points to either a red or green area. Pointing to the green area means that the leg paddles will lock into place on the real seat.
> See answer above.



Oh ok I got it now.

I thought the red and the green was for the back restraint.

Now it makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

couldn't it also be that when the back restraint is in the red zone the person sitting in it can easily get off the vehicle? Like shimmy your way off, because the back is no where close to the front sides of the vehicle


----------



## Strikan

Spridell said:


> After riding FOP and now actually having some time to study the seat a couple of things dont make sense to me:
> 
> - The back restraint why is it necessary to have a red and green zone?  If you are a bigger person on top the back restraint should be able to come up to where your back is and then lock into place.
> 
> - As for the leg restraints not locking on the test chair, this seems to be an issue since they wont know where that "click" is that locks it into place.  Maybe @FastPasser can verify.
> 
> View attachment 239156



Ugh that ride system looks very small and tight to me.  I am not a tall guy (5 foot 8 Inch), but I have a belly for days (230 pounds) and big calves to carry all that weight - pretty sure i will not get to ride FOP.  Now i need to think about whether I should even bother to keep my FP for it.  Tough one.


----------



## wilkeliza

Strikan said:


> Ugh that ride system looks very small and tight to me.  I am not a tall guy (5 foot 8 Inch), but I have a belly for days (230 pounds) and big calves to carry all that weight - pretty sure i will not get to ride FOP.  Now i need to think about whether I should even bother to keep my FP for it.  Tough one.



You might be okay. I won't guarantee but when we rode my fiance who is 5'11 and much heavier then you said he had no issues with fit and it was not tight at all. You are like in between us and I have to imagine you'll be okay if we were. (Neither of us have massive calves thought so that could be it).


----------



## Spridell

Well for 


Strikan said:


> Ugh that ride system looks very small and tight to me.  I am not a tall guy (5 foot 8 Inch), but I have a belly for days (230 pounds) and big calves to carry all that weight - pretty sure i will not get to ride FOP.  Now i need to think about whether I should even bother to keep my FP for it.  Tough one.




Well for perspective here a pic of Jon Landau riding.  

Now I am guessing HE IS ABLE to ride so you can get some perspective.


----------



## wilkeliza

Spridell said:


> Well for
> 
> 
> 
> Well for perspective here a pic of Jon Landau riding.
> 
> Now I am guessing HE IS ABLE to ride so you can get some perspective.
> 
> View attachment 239202



Playing devils advocate. They aren't actually ridding it. Now that I've been on it myself I can tell you his restraint is not engaged nor is the screen blocker (aka garage door) up.


----------



## yulilin3

If no one takes a video of a CM demonstrating how the vehicles works by Saturday I will ask if I can take one and post it here.


----------



## yulilin3

wilkeliza said:


> Playing devils advocate. They aren't actually ridding it. Now that I've been on it myself I can tell you his restraint is not engaged nor is the screen blocker (aka garage door) up.


yeah this was pre ride


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> yeah this was pre ride




Yeah I know it was pre ride.  I have been on FOP twice.

But I was just thinking this would be a good visual for some people.  But I guess we are saying then he probably CAN'T Ride?


----------



## Strikan

I am very Landau sized, but you are right the picture is pre-restraints being engaged.  Having said that, would they really design a seat so that the producer of Avatar could not ride?  Maybe they really dislike him after all these years...


----------



## wilkeliza

Spridell said:


> Yeah I know it was pre ride.  I have been on FOP twice.
> 
> But I was just thinking this would be a good visual for some people.  But I guess we are saying then he probably CAN'T Ride?



I imagine he probably did ride but no guarantee if he did or if he snuck out after filming. It looks like the restraint is pretty clear at his legs so he should have been okay but I'd feel more comfortable if there was a shot with him with restraints engaged.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser. said:


> I received a demo of the test seat, it will go a long way to preventing any, what some have described as awkward or embarrassing moments.



Excellent!  Now if they could ship it to me so I know my giant calves fit *BEFORE* I have to book my precious FP on June 8...


----------



## WEDWDW

Are there any Hidden Mickeys in Pandora or did the Imagineers deem it "inappropriate" to put any in there?


----------



## Spridell

Spridell said:


> Yeah I know it was pre ride.  I have been on FOP twice.
> 
> But I was just thinking this would be a good visual for some people.  But I guess we are saying then he probably CAN'T Ride?



I was thinking the same thing.  Imagine the producer cant even ride his own ride.


----------



## wilkeliza

WEDWDW said:


> Are there any Hidden Mickeys in Pandora or did the Imagineers deem it "inappropriate" to put any in there?



It was deemed a no no so no official hidden mickeys but look close enough and a few made it.


----------



## yulilin3

wilkeliza said:


> It was deemed a no no so no official hidden mickeys but look close enough and a few made it.


also no mickey shaped food


----------



## 8caliace

CindySwims said:


> I have 4 FOP fast passes scheduled for Sunday night at 8:35pm and now have a schedule conflict. PM me if anyone wants to try to coordinate and pick them up.


I messaged you yesterday about these, but no reply. Are these still available?


----------



## CarolynFH

Strikan said:


> Ugh that ride system looks very small and tight to me.  I am not a tall guy (5 foot 8 Inch), but I have a belly for days (230 pounds) and big calves to carry all that weight - pretty sure i will not get to ride FOP.  Now i need to think about whether I should even bother to keep my FP for it.  Tough one.



@Strikan, my DH is about 6' and 300 pounds, has a big belly too - and rode FoP six times! On the first ride the CM had to give his back rest a little push but after that the CMs never had to do anything to his restraints.  So don't give up your FP!  FoP is an awesome ride!


----------



## Tatania

CarolynFH said:


> @Strikan, my DH is about 6' and 300 pounds, has a big belly too - and rode FoP six times! On the first ride the CM had to give his back rest a little push but after that the CMs never had to do anything to his restraints.  So don't give up your FP!  FoP is an awesome ride!


I'm thinking it's more about where the weight is and how long the legs are etc. I've read about several cases where a person was 5.10' to 5.11' and not overly heavy (like around 230 pounds) and had to leave the ride. I'm definitely worried as am tall, not tiny and that test seat looks small - esp. where the back rest is. I'm hoping someone can post a video soon of the test seat in action.


----------



## FireflyTrance

We were just at AKL, tons of media in the lobby wearing Pandora badges, some had Pandora shirts as well. They were loading into buses. The weather isn't great though. There was a thunderstorm earlier and it's currently raining.


----------



## yulilin3

Found a picture of us wearing the glasses. We went through the whole process of riding and got evacuated 10 seconds into the ride, that's why we had that face  As you can see all 3 of use wear glasses


----------



## dina444444

FireflyTrance said:


> We were just at AKL, tons of media in the lobby wearing Pandora badges, some had Pandora shirts as well. They were loading into buses. The weather isn't great though. There was a thunderstorm earlier and it's currently raining.


From what I've seen on social media they are at the contemporary right now for a dinner and are then heading back to Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Strikan

CarolynFH said:


> @Strikan, my DH is about 6' and 300 pounds, has a big belly too - and rode FoP six times! On the first ride the CM had to give his back rest a little push but after that the CMs never had to do anything to his restraints.  So don't give up your FP!  FoP is an awesome ride!



Well that is really good to know.  Thanks!  I think i will keep the FP and just try it.


----------



## ChrisNY2

rteetz said:


> New limited edition ACE purple Magicband.
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ening-day-limited-edition-magicband-released/


 
Ordered mine!


----------



## mtemm

Coming down to the wire here and still need to decide which to FP+. How much of FOP ride experience is lost by FP-ing it?


----------



## ChrisNY2

mtemm said:


> Coming down to the wire here and still need to decide which to FP+. How much of FOP ride experience is lost by FP-ing it?



In my opinion - none. The queue is well-done, but nowhere worth waiting in line for given the length of the lines for the next few months.


----------



## CAS239

mtemm said:


> Coming down to the wire here and still need to decide which to FP+. How much of FOP ride experience is lost by FP-ing it?



FP if then ride standby as well.

No ride experience is lost by FPing. You'll be by passing a good majority of the queue which is easily the best queue line in all of the parks


----------



## mesaboy2

mtemm said:


> Coming down to the wire here and still need to decide which to FP+. How much of FOP ride experience is lost by FP-ing it?



Sounds like much of the queue is bypassed using FP.  You can either get the full ride experience and wait in a potentially very long line, or sacrifice some of that experience and wait less.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Whew!  After a week of working at it, I've finally reached the end of this thread.  

Thanks to you all.  Lots of good information here.


----------



## gap2368

mtemm said:


> Coming down to the wire here and still need to decide which to FP+. How much of FOP ride experience is lost by FP-ing it?


you lose none of the ride you do miss all of the really cool line if you FP it, but do you want to stand in a 3+ hour line. the video you see on line are fine for me.

I was able to do stand by and FP this past weekend


----------



## mtemm

We will only have one chance to ride it so it's either rope drop or FP.  We have a short trip, only one day at AK, and so much we want to do!  

I have never seen avatar and am a ride wimp, although I am going to give this a try.  Dh is so excited for it, it's the one ride in all of wdw that he wants to do most of all.


----------



## ChrisNY2

mtemm said:


> We will only have one chance to ride it so it's either rope drop or FP.  We have a short trip, only one day at AK, and so much we want to do!
> 
> I have never seen avatar and am a ride wimp, although I am going to give this a try.  Dh is so excited for it, it's the one ride in all of wdw that he wants to do most of all.



Definitely up to you, but I'd watch the queue video on youtube and FP the ride, since there is a lot of stuff you want to do.


----------



## Flyerjab

Anyone know if tonight is the debut of the bioluminescent effects or is that this Saturday?  @rteetz?


----------



## CAS239

From Contemporary hotel

 

And couple other goodies. Think it was all posted though


----------



## mtemm

So I watched 2 videos on YouTube of the queues.  just checking does the fastpass one have any preshow?  I'm a little unclear as to where it leaves you.  The video just sort of ended


----------



## gap2368

mtemm said:


> So I watched 2 videos on YouTube of the queues.  just checking does the fastpass one have any preshow?  I'm a little unclear as to where it leaves you.  The video just sort of ended



with the FP you see the 2 movies, you skip the lab part of the line

This is what you skip






FP joins the line right at the end of this video








4:23 on is what you will see with a FP


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> Anyone know if tonight is the debut of the bioluminescent effects or is that this Saturday?  @rteetz?


Yes they debut tonight.


----------



## rteetz

Sorry I have been MIA today. I've got a lot of updates to do.


----------



## DisFanDad

ThistleMae said:


> Wow...really?  That sounds insane to me.



I thought so too, but if you walk the que and see just HOW MUCH SPACE there is ..., like, its not only long, but has several rooms of the zig zag expansion que area, and then when you approach the end of the que it breaks into two MASSIVE loading areas that could hold I'd say conservatively like 1000 people themselves.


----------



## mtemm

Thank you!  That helps!


----------



## DisFanDad

At AKL here, some people came out and dumped a whole bunch of glow in the dark beach balls (they have a glow rod in the middle of them) in the pool at around 8:45, I straight up asked one of the CMs if they were bringing these out because of the VIPs.  She didn't hesitate to say yes.  A few minutes later, someone's kid was swimming around and pulling the glow sticks out of the middle of them.  He had to have a dozen or so before the CM got to him.  I'd really like to know what she said, could see on her face she was struggling with offering good customer service and telling the lil' brat to leave the glow sticks for everyone to play with.


----------



## DisFanDad

***Disclaimer, I am NOT going to do this, just thought about it and wondered ****

Sitting on two FoP rider swap tickets good until May 31 ... wondering how much I could sell them for ?   

Seriously though, our plan is to give them to someone getting off the magic express on friday while we are waiting to leave.  Should be a nice kick-start to their trip.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

DisFanDad said:


> ***Disclaimer, I am NOT going to do this, just thought about it and wondered ****
> 
> Sitting on two FoP rider swap tickets good until May 31 ... wondering how much I could sell them for ?
> 
> Seriously though, our plan is to give them to someone getting off the magic express on friday while we are waiting to leave.  Should be a nice kick-start to their trip.



Out of curiosity, do they say they allow 3 guests? I scheduled our FPs for July, and split them for my DGS7months and DD22 and DD15 to ride the river ride while we (myself, DS13 and DS5) ride FOP, then planned on swapping and letting her ride with my 2 older children. I'm so worried about child swap on this new ride, especially after reading someone got a 1 person CS on KRR.


----------



## Lost Yeti

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Out of curiosity, do they say they allow 3 guests? I scheduled our FPs for July, and split them for my DGS7months and DD22 and DD15 to ride the river ride while we (myself, DS13 and DS5) ride FOP, then planned on swapping and letting her ride with my 2 older children. I'm so worried about child swap on this new ride, especially after reading someone got a 1 person CS on KRR.



Rider Switch passes do allow for three people and it says so on the ticket (I have one for EE in my hand as I type this) . We had one for FoP during a preview and I'm pretty sure it said the same


----------



## FastPasser.

CAS239 said:


> From Contemporary hotel


The reason for the Harambe sign is because that's where it was supposed to take place at AK.
They had to make a, what we call "a weather backup call" earlier in the day to move it to the Contemporary.


----------



## wilkeliza

DisFanDad said:


> ***Disclaimer, I am NOT going to do this, just thought about it and wondered ****
> 
> Sitting on two FoP rider swap tickets good until May 31 ... wondering how much I could sell them for ?
> 
> Seriously though, our plan is to give them to someone getting off the magic express on friday while we are waiting to leave.  Should be a nice kick-start to their trip.



Are these from the preview? It is possible if from the preview they may not be valid on actual opening. It depends on what they say.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## FastPasser.

wilkeliza said:


> I imagine he probably did ride but no guarantee if he did or if he snuck out after filming. It looks like the restraint is pretty clear at his legs so he should have been okay but I'd feel more comfortable if there was a shot with him with restraints engaged.


There is no way he didn't ride it. I enlarged the photo and lightened it so that the leg paddle area could be clearly seen. It appears that there are no leg paddles on that ride vehicle, which if he didn't fit, is a way to override it. I think that photo may have been taken before assembly of that ride vehicle was complete. 

I've seen him up close during the previews and was close to him again today at the dedication, and IMO, he fits.


----------



## DisFanDad

wilkeliza said:


> Are these from the preview? It is possible if from the preview they may not be valid on actual opening. It depends on what they say.



From the preview, but they are standard rider swap tickets, good til May 31 for up to 3 people


----------



## bluefunnel

FastPasser. said:


> As the photo shows, the sign had nothing to do with the test seat, it was for WC transitioning.
> 
> It appears that the test seat, and there is only one currently, is not for self use. A CM will conduct the test and tell the guest whether they are in the green zone and will be able to ride FoP, or in the red zone and cannot. It's a fully functioning seat with the back and leg constraints.



I'm actually happy about the CM being there. Some unsupervised test seats are almost impossible to try out. People treat the Gringotts test seat in WWoHP like a bench to rest on.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


>


Because I was so close to the stage, me, or parts of me, appear in many videos, especially this one.


----------



## wilkeliza

FastPasser. said:


> There is no way he didn't ride it. I enlarged the photo and lightened it so that the leg paddle area could be clearly seen. It appears that there are no leg paddles on that ride vehicle, which if he didn't fit, is a way to override it. I think that photo may have been taken before assembly of that ride vehicle was complete.
> 
> I've seen him up close during the previews and was close to him again today at the dedication, and IMO, he fits.



That's what threw me off was the restraints didn't even look in yet. I do think he could ride I just didn't want to say that was hard core proof since the restraints aren't engaged/probably aren't even there.


----------



## rteetz

Added a bunch of the videos to the first page.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Anyone see this from tonight? Looks like they had drones flying above Tree of Life to make flying lights.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BUgAP-LjB8k/


----------



## rteetz

Lesley Wake said:


> Anyone see this from tonight? Looks like they had drones flying above Tree of Life to make flying lights.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUgAP-LjB8k/


Yes video is above.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## karen1987

Loving all the posted videos above! Very exciting!


----------



## Accident

@rteetz was it disney that ran the drone and generic clips they gave media or did itm get permission?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Is Pandora open for walk throughs by guests today, or totally closed at the entrance. I might swing by to check out the bioluminesence tonight if they are allowing it.


----------



## yulilin3

Accident said:


> @rteetz was it disney that ran the drone and generic clips they gave media or did itm get permission?


It's Disney, and it's available for everyone to look at
http://wdwnews.com/


----------



## mlunsford

We are headed to Animal Kingdom on Monday. I did not get fastpasses for either of the 2 rides in Pandora. Do any of you think it will be possible to be at early magic hours rope drop to score at least one of the rides? TIA.


----------



## CAS239

mlunsford said:


> We are headed to Animal Kingdom on Monday. I did not get fastpasses for either of the 2 rides in Pandora. Do any of you think it will be possible to be at early magic hours rope drop to score at least one of the rides? TIA.



Your chances are as good as anyone else's. I'd arrive early, 60-90 min early, and then walk quickly to the ride of your choice


----------



## gap2368

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Out of curiosity, do they say they allow 3 guests? I scheduled our FPs for July, and split them for my DGS7months and DD22 and DD15 to ride the river ride while we (myself, DS13 and DS5) ride FOP, then planned on swapping and letting her ride with my 2 older children. I'm so worried about child swap on this new ride, especially after reading someone got a 1 person CS on KRR.





wilkeliza said:


> Are these from the preview? It is possible if from the preview they may not be valid on actual opening. It depends on what they say.




I also got a rider swap pass form the preview it is good until the end of this month and you can take the same amount of people with you as the normal RS pass

now where is the bad news I went on a few times 2 of the times I had to get out of line, once I got a rider swap and once I got a pass that just let me on the ride, so when getting a rider swap make sure the CM gives you the right pass, or at lest try too.


----------



## CAS239

Good luck to those going to the grand opening on Saturday. I originally planned to be there in the morning but we're going to avoid the morning craziness since we got to do a preview and plan on hopping over after the HS Star Wars show to see Pandora at night.

Highly doubt they'll close Pandora due to capacity issues, but here's to hoping they don't


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Added a bunch of the videos to the first page.



I am really trying to not watch them so as to still take in some of this for the first time when I am there next week - especially the one with views at night time and/or the ride videos


----------



## poison ivy

wilkeliza said:


> They are there. Unsure how it works.
> 
> To those that have ridden is it just me or is that chair actually shorter then the ones in the ride?



that test seat chair does look shorter than what we rode. 










btw. nobody was turned away when we rode. Rode 2x and We had a few big & tall guys in our group.   I did not notice any CM that came in to check the restraints. I never even felt the guard on my calf the 2nd time when I pulled my legs forward.   We did climb a flight of stairs to reach the chamber on both trips.


----------



## JennLTX

mlunsford said:


> We are headed to Animal Kingdom on Monday. I did not get fastpasses for either of the 2 rides in Pandora. Do any of you think it will be possible to be at early magic hours rope drop to score at least one of the rides? TIA.





CAS239 said:


> Your chances are as good as anyone else's. I'd arrive early, 60-90 min early, and then walk quickly to the ride of your choice


BUT DON'T RUN.  Disney yells at you when you run.

.... or, uh, so I've heard.  From a friend.  Yeah, that's it...


----------



## yulilin3

CAS239 said:


> Good luck to those going to the grand opening on Saturday. I originally planned to be there in the morning but we're going to avoid the morning craziness since we got to do a preview and plan on hopping over after the HS Star Wars show to see Pandora at night.
> 
> Highly doubt they'll close Pandora due to capacity issues, but here's to hoping they don't


Not sure if you're driving but the parking lot might reach capacity.


----------



## rteetz

Accident said:


> @rteetz was it disney that ran the drone and generic clips they gave media or did itm get permission?


Definitely Disney.


----------



## poison ivy

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if you're driving but the parking lot might reach capacity.


I agree. it's going to be a zoo.  IMO FOP delivers the next generation of attraction giving the rider an unparalleled immersive experience.

Anyone planning opening day should expect guests will be camped out - possibly similar to the old Star Wars Weekends where they'd already be lined up with chairs and pup tents as guests were leaving the Studios the night before.

Pandora may not be equipped to handle the flow.  I'm envisioning a crazy line at the bathroom, gift shop, food stations, etc.  The only saving grace is if a ton of guests are swallowed up in the FOP queue which I can honestly say I'd have done and probably stayed in line for hours just to test this one out.  It's that good.


----------



## rteetz

Disney Parks to Commit up to $1 Million for Animal Habitat Restoration to Celebrate the Opening of Pandora – The World of Avatar


----------



## Spridell

Wow the night time videos look amazing.

Cant wait to go back and see it in the dark.


----------



## rteetz

Disney is prepping for some long lines...

https://twitter.com/alandalinka/status/867758413027184641


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Disney Parks to Commit up to $1 Million for Animal Habitat Restoration to Celebrate the Opening of Pandora – The World of Avatar


So I def like the idea of them doing this....but I'm not so keen on Disney's donating being reliant on people doing things on their mobile devices.


----------



## sjs314

Spridell said:


> Wow the night time videos look amazing.
> 
> Cant wait to go back and see it in the dark.


I love watching the videos, can't wait to go in November. Nighttime looks awesome


----------



## ELLH

I haven't been keeping up..

I'll be arriving Friday afternoon and we'd planned to head to MK that night.  Instead, if AP members are still allowed a sneak peek I'd rather head over to Pandora and check it out instead of going Saturday.  So... with that said, does anyone know if AP members still get a sneak peek on Friday (May 26th)?


Edit:  Nevermind.  Google says the preview period ended a few days ago.  Oh, well.


----------



## wilkeliza

ELLH said:


> I haven't been keeping up..
> 
> I'll be arriving Friday afternoon and we'd planned to head to MK that night.  Instead, if AP members are still allowed a sneak peek I'd rather head over to Pandora and check it out instead of going Saturday.  So... with that said, does anyone know if AP members still get a sneak peek on Friday (May 26th)?
> 
> 
> Edit:  Nevermind.  Google says the preview period ended a few days ago.  Oh, well.



Also just so you know for future previews you had to pre-sign up for the preview. You couldn't just show up and show your AP.


----------



## wilkeliza

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> So I def like the idea of them doing this....but I'm not so keen on Disney's donating being reliant on people doing things on their mobile devices.



Most of the time the publicity of these donations say they are based on the need to use an app or call a number or whatever but in actuality the donation has already been made and it is a PR move to get people to use the thing the company designed and feel like they are involved some how. It is a good tactic to drive some good thoughts about a company or product.


----------



## Accident

CAS239 said:


> Good luck to those going to the grand opening on Saturday. I originally planned to be there in the morning but we're going to avoid the morning craziness since we got to do a preview and plan on hopping over after the HS Star Wars show to see Pandora at night.
> 
> Highly doubt they'll close Pandora due to capacity issues, but here's to hoping they don't



I'm doing similar but plan to pass through mid afternoon to see any daytime street performances but I've also not checked the schedule to see if there is any.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

wilkeliza said:


> Most of the time the publicity of these donations say they are based on the need to use an app or call a number or whatever but in actuality the donation has already been made and it is a PR move to get people to use the thing the company designed and feel like they are involved some how. It is a good tactic to drive some good thoughts about a company or product.


Understood and I already got why Disney was doing it but it doesn't really adjust my opinion.

Committing to donate $100,000 per animal for 10 animals total is a great great thing. But marketing that as reliant on guest interaction within an app isn't my cup of tea. Would have been better in my mind to say "hey we donated $500,000 to the Disney Conservation Fund but we'll match that when you use our app to do X,Y, Z" 

And if Disney already donated the $ then say so but say you'll add more if people do stuff on the app (they set the bar high with the amount of $1million). FWIW I have that opinion on all companies that use marketing in that way-to me makes the donation/committment seem less sincere in my mind where there isn't at least some contribution already done (and they advertise that). But I respect that my opinion may not be shared by others.


----------



## CAS239

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if you're driving but the parking lot might reach capacity.



I'll be driving but won't arrive at AK until probably close to 10pm. Hopefully if the parking lot does reach capacity it'll free up some by then


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Disney is prepping for some long lines...
> 
> https://twitter.com/alandalinka/status/867758413027184641


this set up makes me think they are expecting land closing at various points.


----------



## Lost Yeti

yulilin3 said:


> this set up makes me think they are expecting land closing at various points.



That was my thought as well. I'm curious as to how they will handle those with afternoon FPs - would they be allowed to bypass the line?


----------



## poison ivy

yulilin3 said:


> this set up makes me think they are expecting land closing at various points.



Would they possibly control the entry and exit points as 1 way-in / 1 way-out? 

On 5/22 we could only enter/exit at Tiffins.  The other end was blocked by a few cm's. I'm wondering if they'll use that end for exit only this weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:


> Would they possibly control the entry and exit points as 1 way-in / 1 way-out?
> 
> On 5/22 we could only enter/exit at Tiffins.  The other end was blocked by a few cm's. I'm wondering if they'll use that end for exit only this weekend.


I think that's exactly what's going to happen, no exiting through the Tiffins bridge, only through the one going to Africa. Then maybe a walkie talkie system to tell the person on the bridge how many exited


----------



## gap2368

Lost Yeti said:


> That was my thought as well. I'm curious as to how they will handle those with afternoon FPs - would they be allowed to bypass the line?


I ask this question to a CM ( I really was wonder what they would do for people that used the DAS ) he said if you have a FP a DAS or a reservation then you would be let in, not sure how true this was, I did ask 2 different CM at different times and got the same answer each time.  only time will tell


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lost Yeti said:


> That was my thought as well. I'm curious as to how they will handle those with afternoon FPs - would they be allowed to bypass the line?



I mean, they would have to let those in with FP, right?

Me: I have a fast pass for FoP starting at 2:15

Disney: Sorry sir, but Pandora is at capacity we can't let you in

Me: But what is the value of this FP if I can't use it

Disney: Sir, I think we know how fast pass works

Me: I don't think you do. You see, you know how to *give out* a fast pass, you just don't know how to *honor* the fast pass. And that's really the most important part of the reservation: the honoring. Anybody can just give them out.


----------



## abnihon

Looks like it'll be about a hundred degrees next week!
We're planning resort/pool mornings and then evening touring of AK.
But Monday was planning to arrive at AK about 3pm.  Kind of scared of the heat though!!
Any particular areas to avoid before dark?  I keep reading about how hot AK gets...


----------



## china mom

ELLH said:


> I haven't been keeping up..
> 
> I'll be arriving Friday afternoon and we'd planned to head to MK that night.  Instead, if AP members are still allowed a sneak peek I'd rather head over to Pandora and check it out instead of going Saturday.  So... with that said, does anyone know if AP members still get a sneak peek on Friday (May 26th)?
> 
> 
> Edit:  Nevermind.  Google says the preview period ended a few days ago.  Oh, well.


  Plus, you had to pre-register for the sneak peak.  It "sold out" in 5 hours and not all AP's were able to snag tickets.


----------



## ckelly14

TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean, they would have to let those in with FP, right?
> 
> Me: I have a fast pass for FoP starting at 2:15
> 
> Disney: Sorry sir, but Pandora is at capacity we can't let you in
> 
> Me: But what is the value of this FP if I can't use it
> 
> Disney: Sir, I think we know how fast pass works
> 
> Me: I don't think you do. You see, you know how to *give out* a fast pass, you just don't know how to *honor* the fast pass. And that's really the most important part of the reservation: the honoring. Anybody can just give them out.




I see what you did there, Jerry.


----------



## FastPasser.

abnihon said:


> Looks like it'll be about a *hundred* degrees next week!


----------



## JennLTX

Speculating time:  do we imagine possible capacity issues just on opening weekend, or do we think they'll continue for a while?


----------



## rastuso

poison ivy said:


> Would they possibly control the entry and exit points as 1 way-in / 1 way-out?
> 
> On 5/22 we could only enter/exit at Tiffins.  The other end was blocked by a few cm's. I'm wondering if they'll use that end for exit only this weekend.



It absolutely is what will happen.  I was at the Ratatouille soft opening day 2.  Of course, it was MUCH lower key. We walked in in the entrance apath, grabbed a FP for later, practically walked on the ride, then went to Chez Remy for a table with no real wait. Then used our Fastpass.  By then, the area was packed, so we went out the exit path.  But they had a quota they tried to keep in the area.  Problem is the standby line for FoP is so gargantuan, they will let a LOT of people in to fill it.  It sounds like the Indy Queue.  Mostly just a nice walkthrpugh until the evilness of Fastpass took over.  With Fastpass+, it will be a horrible line holder.  They can hold thousands of people in the standby lines. 

As much as people are praising the line, I have a feeling once you crawl through it for hours, it probably won't be very cool.


----------



## rastuso

JennLTX said:


> Speculating time:  do we imagine possible capacity issues just on opening weekend, or do we think they'll continue for a while?



Hard to tell, it truly sounds like he FoP standby queue can hold maybe 4000 people alone,  heck, that's probably 20% of the average people in the park on most days.


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> Speculating time:  do we imagine possible capacity issues just on opening weekend, or do we think they'll continue for a while?


This weekend for sure, all 3 days cause of the holiday weekend then I don't think it'll be an issue until mid June when crowds pick up again and stays busy until mid August. But this opening weekend will be very telling.


----------



## poison ivy

rteetz said:


> Disney is prepping for some long lines...
> 
> https://twitter.com/alandalinka/status/867758413027184641



That's a lot more barrier compared to what we had.  No way to get under or thru that setup now.

Here are some pics of our experience Monday 5/22 - DVC preview @ 9:00 am

We were let in at 7:50 - park hosted 8am EMH

as you can see they were not walking us in an orderly fashion.  This will never work for the 27th.











We lined up to the left






that's my DH & DS (arms in the air) up ahead.  FOP waits for no man!
















before






after 15-20 mins.  (I can't imagine how fast this will fill without a limit on guests)
















The entrance was changed to this before we were let in.


----------



## abooch

All of this is making me look ahead to the opening of Star Wars Land. Now that is going to be interesting in terms of crowds and waits due to it being 100000000000 times more popular than Avatar.


----------



## Lesley Wake

abooch said:


> All of this is making me look ahead to the opening of Star Wars Land. Now that is going to be interesting in terms of crowds and waits due to it being 100000000000 times more popular than Avatar.


Yes, it certainly makes me think. If there are AP previews, I would want to get a weekday near the end of the preview times, preferably morning slot. It seems by then they have the kinks worked out so you can ride everything. I guess they have a few more years to figure it all out!


----------



## rteetz

poison ivy said:


> That's a lot more barrier compared to what we had.  No way to get under or thru that setup now.
> 
> Here are some pics of our experience Monday 5/22 - DVC preview @ 9:00 am
> 
> We were let in at 7:50 - park hosted 8am EMH
> 
> as you can see they were not walking us in an orderly fashion.  This will never work for the 27th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We lined up to the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's my DH & DS (arms in the air) up ahead.  FOP waits for no man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 15-20 mins.  (I can't imagine how fast this will fill without a limit on guests)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entrance was changed to this before we were let in.


The previews were more limited and controlled. Grand opening will obviously allow everyone to go inside.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> The previews were more limited and controlled. Grand opening will obviously allow everyone to go inside.



Well unless capacity is reached. Has DAK ever gone to the final max capacity? Isn't the last level a true no one until people leave? I know the other 3 are that if you have a FP you are good as they already "counted" you for the capacity numbers.


----------



## poison ivy

_


rteetz said:



			The previews were more limited and controlled. Grand opening will obviously allow everyone to go inside.
		
Click to expand...

_right. that what made it so ironic how everyone couldn't help but sprint when they were let in. crazy.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> Well unless capacity is reached. Has DAK ever gone to the final max capacity? Isn't the last level a true no one until people leave? I know the other 3 are that if you have a FP you are good as they already "counted" you for the capacity numbers.


DAK has never closed for capacity.


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean, they would have to let those in with FP, right?
> 
> Me: I have a fast pass for FoP starting at 2:15
> 
> Disney: Sorry sir, but Pandora is at capacity we can't let you in
> 
> Me: But what is the value of this FP if I can't use it
> 
> Disney: Sir, I think we know how fast pass works
> 
> Me: I don't think you do. You see, you know how to *give out* a fast pass, you just don't know how to *honor* the fast pass. And that's really the most important part of the reservation: the honoring. Anybody can just give them out.



I'm thinking this may be me on July 8. We have FPs for 6pm after spending the first part of the day in DHS. I'm hoping capacity issues won't foil our plans.


----------



## IrishNYC

I think AK at night is going to be the place to be, between the bioluminescence and Tree of Life with the drones if they keep them. I can't wait to see it. We're giving up the chance to do a second MNSSHP so that we can spend an evening in AK. We've never done any WDW park at night because DD was too young to stay up that late on our past trip. I'm more excited about AK than seeing HEA.


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

Excuse me if this has been asked (long thread here to comb thru), but can a fat boy ride FOP? I'm 6'2", weigh 240, have a 42" waist. I read something elsewhere about the seats being a tight fit and an unusually high percentage of people not being able to ride. I was able to ride Gringotts over at Universal when I was about 40 pounds heavier. Will I have to do the walk of shame or will I fit?


----------



## yulilin3

IrishNYC said:


> I think AK at night is going to be the place to be, between the bioluminescence and Tree of Life with the drones if they keep them. I can't wait to see it. We're giving up the chance to do a second MNSSHP so that we can spend an evening in AK. We've never done any WDW park at night because DD was too young to stay up that late on our past trip. I'm more excited about AK than seeing HEA.


I was told the drones were only for the press event. But I agree that AK at night will be so much fun and absolutely beautiful


----------



## wilkeliza

Zippa D Doodah said:


> Excuse me if this has been asked (long thread here to comb thru), but can a fat boy ride FOP? I'm 6'2", weigh 240, have a 42" waist. I read something elsewhere about the seats being a tight fit and an unusually high percentage of people not being able to ride. I was able to ride Gringotts over at Universal when I was about 40 pounds heavier. Will I have to do the walk of shame or will I fit?



No guarantees of course but I would think you would fit. Just make sure you slide as far forward as possible and push your feet as far forward as they will go. You should feel the ride vehicle itself stop your toes.


----------



## cigar95

poison ivy said:


> right. that what made it so ironic how everyone couldn't help but sprint when they were let in. crazy.


Who was being let in to Pandora this morning? I know today is still part of the media preview, but those folks in your photos looked like ordinary guests.

(I said a long time ago that if there were going to be a general soft opening, today was my best guess. But I didn't think it was all that likely.)


----------



## disney1474

Hey rteetz!!  Do you know if they will keep the drones over the tree of life at night??  It looks awesome from the video.  I hope they keep them on a daily basis.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> So I def like the idea of them doing this....but I'm not so keen on Disney's donating being reliant on people doing things on their mobile devices.


 This is not uncommon today...


----------



## poison ivy

cigar95 said:


> Who was being let in to Pandora this morning? I know today is still part of the media preview, but those folks in your photos looked like ordinary guests.
> 
> (I said a long time ago that if there were going to be a general soft opening, today was my best guess. But I didn't think it was all that likely.)



Those pics were taken Monday - the official last day of previews before the media events. We were all regular park guests.  I haven't heard of any soft openings since then.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This is not uncommon today...


Did I say it was uncommon??

You must have missed or ignored where I said I have the same opinion for all companies that do that so yes I'm well aware others do it.

Just because something is the norm or is commonplace doesn't mean someone isn't allowed to not like it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Did I say it was uncommon*??*
> 
> *You must have missed or ignored* where I said I have the same opinion for all companies that do that so yes I'm well aware others do it.
> 
> Just because something is the norm doesn't mean someone isn't allowed to not like it.


OK!! I just meant that MANY reputable organizations collect funds this way, so not sure what there is to be worried about.


----------



## yulilin3

Inside the Mickey Monitor is the same Pandora field guide they were giving out on ap preview days. Just received mine today


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> OK!! I just meant that MANY reputable organizations collect funds this way, so not sure what there is to be worried about.


I'm honestly not certain why you quoted me explaining to me that it is not uncommon with a confused emoji. Knowing it's commonplace (which apologies but I don't think my initial comment made it sound like I was naive to the ways companies do things) doesn't negate my opinion on it so I'm just not certain what you were going for. I already explained a way I would have preferred in a later comment responding to a poster who gave more background information into possible reasons why they would do it this way.

I'm not trying to sound rude here I just am not certain what you were going for.


----------



## rteetz

cigar95 said:


> Who was being let in to Pandora this morning? I know today is still part of the media preview, but those folks in your photos looked like ordinary guests.
> 
> (I said a long time ago that if there were going to be a general soft opening, today was my best guess. But I didn't think it was all that likely.)


Media as far as I know. It was members of the radio groups I believe.


----------



## rteetz

disney1474 said:


> Hey rteetz!!  Do you know if they will keep the drones over the tree of life at night??  It looks awesome from the video.  I hope they keep them on a daily basis.


Nope that was only for the media presentations.


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> Nope that was only for the media presentations.


I'm clearly in the wrong business.  Those media people get all the good stuff.


----------



## rteetz

People Magazine Pandora article

http://people.com/movies/its-a-magi...s-producer-talks-sequels-think-blue-families/


----------



## DaisyNY

Is there a single rider line for FOP? I have FP+ for the boat ride and being that it is my adult daughter and me, I am less concerned about us being seated next to or near each other...Thanks!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm honestly not certain why you quoted me explaining to me that it is not uncommon with a confused emoji. Knowing it's commonplace (which apologies but I don't think my initial comment made it sound like I was naive to the ways companies do things) doesn't negate my opinion on it so I'm just not certain what you were going for. I already explained a way I would have preferred in a later comment responding to a poster who gave more background information into possible reasons why they would do it this way.
> 
> I'm not trying to sound rude here I just am not certain what you were going for.


Not complicated, really. I just really don't understand the concern, and had replied to you before reading every other post. Honestly not sure why you found that offensive, but no harm meant.


----------



## wilkeliza

DaisyNY said:


> Is there a single rider line for FOP? I have FP+ for the boat ride and being that it is my adult daughter and me, I am less concerned about us being seated next to or near each other...Thanks!



I believe there is but it seemed pretty pointless to me based on the way the set up is unless they won't split even groups between two rooms unless they are over 8 party members.


----------



## poison ivy

DaisyNY said:


> Is there a single rider line for FOP? I have FP+ for the boat ride and being that it is my adult daughter and me, I am less concerned about us being seated next to or near each other...Thanks!



Yes there is!


----------



## disney1474

rteetz said:


> Nope that was only for the media presentations.


Thats a bummer!  I thought they would be using more drones going forward.  Thanks for the reply


----------



## TheMaxRebo

poison ivy said:


> Yes there is!



I'm assuming they haven't used that yet during the previews - will be interesting to get reports for how that works once it opens fully


----------



## jack flash

Zippa D Doodah said:


> Excuse me if this has been asked (long thread here to comb thru), but can a fat boy ride FOP? I'm 6'2", weigh 240, have a 42" waist. I read something elsewhere about the seats being a tight fit and an unusually high percentage of people not being able to ride. I was able to ride Gringotts over at Universal when I was about 40 pounds heavier. Will I have to do the walk of shame or will I fit?


You will fit


----------



## poison ivy

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'm assuming they haven't used that yet during the previews - will be interesting to get reports for how that works once it opens fully



True in our case.  I you look close, we were all directed thru the standby queue.  FP and Single Rider were not accessible.


----------



## RachelTori

poison ivy said:


> True in our case.  I you look close, we were all directed thru the standby queue.  FP and Single Rider were not accessible.



I was happy to go through the Standby queue on Monday, because I can pretty well guarantee you I will never, ever go Standby again!  

It was a very interesting queue!


----------



## Lesley Wake

wilkeliza said:


> I believe there is but it seemed pretty pointless to me based on the way the set up is unless they won't split even groups between two rooms unless they are over 8 party members.



Yeah, I would think SR is not going to be much less of a wait than regular. On Soarin' over California they used to have a SR line. But because the set up allowed so much more opportunities to fit in odd-numbered groups, it was pointless to do it. There was once when I saw a mom and her adult daughter enter SR at the same time we entered standby. We eventually passed them in line, and there were still 15 people in front of them in the SR queue. They let in, maybe, 1 SR per theatre, if that.


----------



## gap2368

DaisyNY said:


> Is there a single rider line for FOP? I have FP+ for the boat ride and being that it is my adult daughter and me, I am less concerned about us being seated next to or near each other...Thanks!


yes there is


----------



## gap2368

RachelTori said:


> I was happy to go through the Standby queue on Monday, because I can pretty well guarantee you I will never, ever go Standby again!
> 
> It was a very interesting queue!


I will not be doing standby ever again either ( I really can not due to my disability ) but it was very cool and I am glade I got to see it.


----------



## Spacecow

I've been following this thread for a while now and I want to thank all the contributors for the great early reviews and pics. I'll be there one week from today to brave the madness in person and I'm super excited!  

I know it's all speculation at this point but on the subject of potential closures/capacity issues, does my plan sound reasonable? We have fastpasses for FOP at 11am and I was thinking of taking an afternoon break sometime after that and then coming back to Pandora for the EMH. I'm somewhat worried Pandora will hit capacity and we won't be able to come back for the EMH. /:


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> this set up makes me think they are expecting land closing at various points.



Numerous posts on twitter from folks who were told they would only be let in this weekend if they had a FP+   If that is correct it could get ugly.  But I certainly understand the chaos .... my guess is more like the number allowed in will be limited so some standby may be stuck out in that line for awhile.    But it should be a real test for the SWL.



JennLTX said:


> Speculating time:  do we imagine possible capacity issues just on opening weekend, or do we think they'll continue for a while?



Last Saturday when our friend arrived to meet us around 12:30 (Pandora was previews only but park was busy) she was on the next to the last row of the parking lot.  No way I would chance after 11 am if driving, I'd ride a bus even if it meant parking at another park and riding bus over.



poison ivy said:


> That's a lot more barrier compared to what we had.  No way to get under or thru that setup now.



When we had ours the line was VERY controlled.  The line went back into the Oasis about 30 yards when we got in line, over an hour before our "FP" time.  CMs were posted at each break in the tape.  We had to stay within the tape.  They would tell us when we could move forward.  Now it makes more sense to reduce the line to what they have now because it won't be lots of folks going in at once, just however many they let each time.



Spacecow said:


> I know it's all speculation at this point but on the subject of potential closures/capacity issues, does my plan sound reasonable? We have fastpasses for FOP at 11am and I was thinking of taking an afternoon break sometime after that and then coming back to Pandora for the EMH. I'm somewhat worried Pandora will hit capacity and we won't be able to come back for the EMH. /:



I want to know how they will handle EMH?  Usually non-guests can stay and not ride but honestly at night the draw is the land and looking around.  I thought I heard it would be only WDW guests allowed to stay but what are they going to do? keep running around scanning everyone's MB and walking you out if not on property.


----------



## CAS239

I know it as brought up a page or two ago about entrances. I believe it was WDWNT that posted on their twitter that the path to Pandora from near Lion King will be an exit only at least for opening day. And that that area by the bathrooms will no longer be a smoking area.

Also regarding FP and Pandora being at capacity. I really can't see AK as a whole going anywhere close to a full capacity close. Pandora, while I still can't see it, it would be slightly more likely. The area isn't huge, but with the longest queue at any of the parks (not to mention single rider and FP line for same ride), the boat ride, shop, land and quick service..they can fit in a ton of people.

But however if Pandora did indeed reach maximum capacity, I doubt having a FP window would allow entrance until some guests left. I'm sure there's a number from the fire marshall on how many can be in that section, and they couldn't allow more in just because of a FP. But again, I really don't see it happening. If Pandora hits max capacity then the rest of the park will be empty. Unless they just hold staggered entrances like only allowing so many in at a time instead of just doors fully open.

Then I'm sure there's going to be quite a few people going to AK on Saturday that haven't the slightest clue Pandora is even opening or that there's anything new.


----------



## IrishNYC

With the standby queue being a 6 hour-ish capacity, is there a bathroom along the queue? Not that I ever plan on waiting 6 hours for anything, but inquiring minds, and all...


----------



## CAS239

IrishNYC said:


> With the standby queue being a 6 hour-ish capacity, is there a bathroom along the queue? Not that I ever plan on waiting 6 hours for anything, but inquiring minds, and all...



No. There are water fountains though


----------



## gap2368

CAS239 said:


> No. There are water fountains though


and is has a really cool fill for your water bottle.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CAS239 said:


> No. There are water fountains though



Well, those will have a drain


----------



## CAS239

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, those will have a drain



With all the rooms and queue area there are also plenty of corners to go in lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CAS239 said:


> With all the rooms and queue area there are also plenty of corners to go in lol



#ThanksShanghai


----------



## poison ivy

RachelTori said:


> I was happy to go through the Standby queue on Monday, because I can pretty well guarantee you I will never, ever go Standby again!
> 
> It was a very interesting queue!


 
The queue is beautiful but not knowing how many "chambers" you are committing to can test anyone's patience. We sped thru standby both times. I wanted to stop and check it out more but the men in my life were too anxious.   I'm guessing if we get another chance without a FP+ it will probably be at  rope drop and they'll rush the queue again.  Too funny.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

CAS239 said:


> I know it as brought up a page or two ago about entrances. I believe it was WDWNT that posted on their twitter that the path to Pandora from near Lion King will be an exit only at least for opening day.



I hadn't seen that!  Do we have any indication as to whether that will continue to be exit only?  I would hope not...

Probably like MANY people, for our Aug trip I'm envisioning going from a ppo Tusker House ADR over to Pandora at opening... I'm sure I'll hear reviews of others trying the same before Aug!!


----------



## TravelingTotMom

gap2368 said:


> and is has a really cool fill for your water bottle.







And there's also one in the Na'vi River Journey queue.


----------



## IrishNYC

CAS239 said:


> With all the rooms and queue area there are also plenty of corners to go in lol



Perfect! I'll feel like I'm right back at home on the subway - hot, humid, smells like urine!


----------



## mmmears

HopperFan said:


> I want to know how they will handle EMH?  Usually non-guests can stay and not ride but honestly at night the draw is the land and looking around.  I thought I heard it would be only WDW guests allowed to stay but what are they going to do? keep running around scanning everyone's MB and walking you out if not on property.



Frankly I hope they do this.  If it's as small as everyone is saying then it'll be a huge mess even with the onsite guests.  They actually did this at DL when we were there for the Halloween party, but we had bracelets on so it was easy for them to check who had paid to stay late and who just had a regular park ticket.  I didn't think it would be effective, but it really helped to clear out the park.


----------



## CAS239

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I hadn't seen that!  Do we have any indication as to whether that will continue to be exit only?  I would hope not...
> 
> Probably like MANY people, for our Aug trip I'm envisioning going from a ppo Tusker House ADR over to Pandora at opening... I'm sure I'll hear reviews of others trying the same before Aug!!



I'm sure it'll only be for opening weekend


----------



## CAS239

Here's that tweet


----------



## HopperFan

CAS239 said:


> Also regarding FP and Pandora being at capacity. *I really can't see AK as a whole going anywhere close to a full capacity close.* Pandora, while I still can't see it, it would be slightly more likely. The area isn't huge, but with the longest queue at any of the parks (not to mention single rider and FP line for same ride), the boat ride, shop, land and quick service..they can fit in a ton of people.
> 
> But however if Pandora did indeed reach maximum capacity, I doubt having a FP window would allow entrance until some guests left. I'm sure there's a number from the fire marshall on how many can be in that section, and they couldn't allow more in just because of a FP. But again, I really don't see it happening. If Pandora hits max capacity then the rest of the park will be empty. Unless they just hold staggered entrances like only allowing so many in at a time instead of just doors fully open.
> 
> Then I'm sure there's going to be quite a few people going to AK on Saturday that haven't the slightest clue Pandora is even opening or that there's anything new.



I agree that the park as a whole would be hard to reach capacity since the FoP queue alone creates a much bigger capacity, then add NRJ and at night ROL ................. I think the problem will be the parking lot is now too small for all of this.  It has been close to full before Pandora so once that opens they will be dealing with a parking issue.  I almost always drove to AK but now, if on property stay I'm getting on a bus.


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> I'm clearly in the wrong business.  Those media people get all the good stuff.


Whenever I'm a media guide, I shadow media people all over WDW, and most are annoying. You sound like a nice person.


----------



## CAS239

mmmears said:


> Frankly I hope they do this.  If it's as small as everyone is saying then it'll be a huge mess even with the onsite guests.  They actually did this at DL when we were there for the Halloween party, but we had bracelets on so it was easy for them to check who had paid to stay late and who just had a regular park ticket.  I didn't think it would be effective, but it really helped to clear out the park.



They do the same for wdw Halloween and Christmas parties. Bracelet and only paid ticketed guests allowed within park.

Evening EMH all guests are allowed (offsite needs to be in before regular park close) but only on site can ride rides via everyone needing to scan to enter rides.

Idk if they'll limit all of Pandora just to on site guests and make off site guests leave. I'm doubting it but I could see off site guests can stay in as long as they're already in Pandora by ak closing time, then scanning for on site members for entrance so not everyone leaving ak can pour in. But we'll have to see what they do


----------



## yulilin3

I'm planning to be at AK by 6am at the latest and go straight to Pandora and not leave at all until I see some bio luminescent stuff (9:30pm-ish)....and feel the intrinsic value of nature and help raise some money for the wildlife conservation fund
Breakfast-lunch-dinner and a lumpia will be consumed
If anyone wants to find me I will probably be found through out the day at Satu'li Canteen


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I'm planning to be at AK by 6am at the latest and go straight to Pandora and not leave at all until I see some bio luminescent stuff (9:30pm-ish)....and feel the intrinsic value of nature and help raise some money for the wildlife conservation fund
> Breakfast-lunch-dinner and a lumpia will be consumed
> If anyone wants to find me I will probably be found through out the day at Satu'li Canteen


While that's not something I could do, have a fun day. I'll come look for you if I'm there.


----------



## mtemm

So after much deliberation between FP+ FOP vs Na'vi I finally decided on Na'vi because of the queue.  Was able to get my FP+ this morning and all was well...I thought.  I thought once I pulled the trigger I would feel fine and settled.  But I'm not.  Was just playing around and the exact time I had for Na'vi opened up for FOP.  In a panic I switched them.  

Dh is no help, he hates planning.  I don't care one way or the other about pandora because I have never had interest in the movie and I'm a ride wimp so terrified to ride but am going to.  Dh is really excited for this ride and liked the movie so I think I am so bent on making the "right" decision here.  

Ugh!  Anyone else going crazy trying to decide?


----------



## gap2368

yulilin3 said:


> I'm planning to be at AK by 6am at the latest and go straight to Pandora and not leave at all until I see some bio luminescent stuff (9:30pm-ish)....and feel the intrinsic value of nature and help raise some money for the wildlife conservation fund
> Breakfast-lunch-dinner and a lumpia will be consumed
> If anyone wants to find me I will probably be found through out the day at Satu'li Canteen


_am doing the same thing will be in Pandora form open to close _ I am thinking 6 am to be at AK should be a good time.


----------



## gap2368

mtemm said:


> So after much deliberation between FP+ FOP vs Na'vi I finally decided on Na'vi because of the queue.  Was able to get my FP+ this morning and all was well...I thought.  I thought once I pulled the trigger I would feel fine and settled.  But I'm not.  Was just playing around and the exact time I had for Na'vi opened up for FOP.  In a panic I switched them.
> 
> Dh is no help, he hates planning.  I don't care one way or the other about pandora because I have never had interest in the movie and I'm a ride wimp so terrified to ride but am going to.  Dh is really excited for this ride and liked the movie so I think I am so bent on making the "right" decision here.
> 
> Ugh!  Anyone else going crazy trying to decide?


I would FP FOP no question at all. Have fun it is a great ride lots of fun.


----------



## alex9179

mtemm said:


> So after much deliberation between FP+ FOP vs Na'vi I finally decided on Na'vi because of the queue.  Was able to get my FP+ this morning and all was well...I thought.  I thought once I pulled the trigger I would feel fine and settled.  But I'm not.  Was just playing around and the exact time I had for Na'vi opened up for FOP.  In a panic I switched them.
> 
> Dh is no help, he hates planning.  I don't care one way or the other about pandora because I have never had interest in the movie and I'm a ride wimp so terrified to ride but am going to.  Dh is really excited for this ride and liked the movie so I think I am so bent on making the "right" decision here.
> 
> Ugh!  Anyone else going crazy trying to decide?



I think FoP was the right choice for you all.
There was never any question for us.  FoP will have much longer waits.  I think you'll be ok on it because it isn't "thrilling" and you can close your eyes if it gets too real.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mtemm said:


> So after much deliberation between FP+ FOP vs Na'vi I finally decided on Na'vi because of the queue.  Was able to get my FP+ this morning and all was well...I thought.  I thought once I pulled the trigger I would feel fine and settled.  But I'm not.  Was just playing around and the exact time I had for Na'vi opened up for FOP.  In a panic I switched them.
> 
> Dh is no help, he hates planning.  I don't care one way or the other about pandora because I have never had interest in the movie and I'm a ride wimp so terrified to ride but am going to.  Dh is really excited for this ride and liked the movie so I think I am so bent on making the "right" decision here.
> 
> Ugh!  Anyone else going crazy trying to decide?



Knowing your husband really wants to ride this I think FPing FoP is definitely the right call.

I don't care how not very the queue is - 6 hours is still 6 hours


----------



## Lost Yeti

yulilin3 said:


> I'm planning to be at AK by 6am at the latest and go straight to Pandora and not leave at all until I see some bio luminescent stuff (9:30pm-ish)....and feel the intrinsic value of nature and help raise some money for the wildlife conservation fund
> Breakfast-lunch-dinner and a lumpia will be consumed
> If anyone wants to find me I will probably be found through out the day at Satu'li Canteen



I originally had that same thought but then realized that I wouldn't know what to do with myself from about lunchtime on. I have a 4:10 FoP FP, but still not sure when I'm going to show up. Currently thinking of starting at another park...


----------



## mtemm

Thanks for the validation.  I think I am going to keep it as is and stop overthinking.  I will say I feel less stressed.  I'm sure rope dropping Na'vi will be crowded too, but hopefully not as bad as FOP!


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> Whenever I'm a media guide, I shadow media people all over WDW, and most are annoying. You sound like a nice person.


Well, you know, I do try to be.  But if being annoying gets me drones and awesome swag, I might need to reconsider...  

All kidding aside, I have NO doubt that "media shadow" is one of the top 10 thankless jobs at Disney, so my hat is off to you!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Just saw the DPB post about the Pandora MB and I am repeating to myself. I don't need the AP MB...I don't need the AP MB...


----------



## ItsLayne

Not going to be there until a week from tomorrow, but my plan is to get there for Morning Magic Hours, ropedrop the FoP standby line, then use my FP+ at 10am.

Have they made any mention about the smoking area being moved? If they close it, that leaves one smoking area for the entire park, waaaaaay over at Dinosaur. That's going to mean alot of people lighting up in bathrooms and hiding places.


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> "media shadow" is one of the top 10 thankless jobs at Disney


I get thanked, pay check.


yulilin3 said:


> Just saw the DPB post about the Pandora MB and I am repeating to myself. I don't need the AP MB...I don't need the AP MB...


You don't need the AP MB, you don't need the AP MB, you don't need the AP MB.


----------



## FastPasser.

ItsLayne said:


> Have they made any mention about the smoking area being moved?.


It was announced a few weeks ago. As of May 27th, it will be relocated to the Bradley Falls area (the path between Africa and Asia). It will be shown on the new map.


----------



## ItsLayne

Thanks FastPasser. Good to know they thought it out!


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> Disney is prepping for some long lines...


Based on the anticipated attendance, Pandora will operate on a* "controlled access"* basis whenever required in order to ease traffic congestion in the park. To help with traffic, CMs will always direct Guests to enter the land from the Pandora bridge and exit from the Harambe Bridge. If needed, a que by Tiffins will be created and extend toward Discovery Island.

*Levels of Controlled Access*
1. Normal operation, but busy. 
2. The wait to enter the land is less than 30 minutes.
3. The wait to enter the land is greater than 30 minutes.


----------



## beesly

yulilin3 said:


> Just saw the DPB post about the Pandora MB and I am repeating to myself. I don't need the AP MB...I don't need the AP MB...



I saw it last night and was immediately looking to see if I could purchase it on the Shop Disney Parks app (long shot, but I don't have a trip back planned for months still). Once it wasn't there, I started repeating the same thing to try to make myself feel better.  I ordered the purple LE band for my DD the other day and figured I could get the AP band for myself to match.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> New limited edition ACE purple Magicband.
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ening-day-limited-edition-magicband-released/



was hoping to get one - but on the park shop app for delivery to a resort it had to be within 2 days of arrival, so was planning to order on Monday, but looks like they are sold out already.

Oh well - if that is the worst thing that happens to me today I am doing ok


----------



## Gina Starr

Speaking of the AP magic band, is it only going to be available on opening day? My husband wants one but we won't be there until June 4th.


----------



## Lost Yeti

Pandora is holding a soft opening right now. Until 2 o'clock per LaughingPlace.com

https://twitter.com/laughing_place/status/868090614524542979

Tempted to make the drive...


----------



## yulilin3

Gina Starr said:


> Speaking of the AP magic band, is it only going to be available on opening day? My husband wants one but we won't be there until June 4th.


from the article
first-ever Passholder exclusive limited edition teal graphic band featuring the phrase “I traveled to Pandora on May 27, 2017.” This band, available opening day, retails at $32.99

Since the phrase is so specific I'm not sure how many they actually made


----------



## Lost Yeti

yulilin3 said:


> from the article
> first-ever Passholder exclusive limited edition teal graphic band featuring the phrase “I traveled to Pandora on May 27, 2017.” This band, available opening day, retails at $32.99
> 
> Since the phrase is so specific I'm not sure how many they actually made



It's an LE 5,000. http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ora-magicband-being-released-for-opening-day/


----------



## poison ivy

Lost Yeti said:


> Pandora is holding a soft opening right now. Until 2 o'clock per LaughingPlace.com
> 
> https://twitter.com/laughing_place/status/868090614524542979
> 
> Tempted to make the drive...



OMG click on the #visitpandora and look at the pic where the queue lines for both attractions have met up with each other.


----------



## Spridell

Lost Yeti said:


> Pandora is holding a soft opening right now. Until 2 o'clock per LaughingPlace.com
> 
> https://twitter.com/laughing_place/status/868090614524542979
> 
> Tempted to make the drive...




Wow the que for FOP and Navi River look insane.

Makes me even more thankful I got to walk right on both of them


----------



## disneydreamer781

Gina Starr said:


> Speaking of the AP magic band, is it only going to be available on opening day? My husband wants one but we won't be there until June 4th.



Well I've already seen them popping up on Ebay if he doesn't mind paying a bit more. I saw one for $39.99 and best offer and that was the lowest price available.


----------



## FastPasser.

Lost Yeti said:


> Pandora is holding a soft opening right now.


I'm shocked.


----------



## Lost Yeti

disneydreamer781 said:


> Well I've already seen them popping up on Ebay if he doesn't mind paying a bit more. I saw one for $39.99 and best offer and that was the lowest price available.



That's just wrong and it means one of three things.

1) They are available today.
2) Someone is putting up postings in anticipation of buying
3) Something that goes without saying, but I would prefer to think that's not the case


----------



## JennLTX

poison ivy said:


> OMG click on the #visitpandora and look at the pic where the queue lines for both attractions have met up with each other.


WOW.  And this for an unannounced soft opening.  While I'd never cancel our AK plans on June 4th and 5th, I feel certain I need to temper my expectations about what we'll actually be able to do.


----------



## disneydreamer781

Lost Yeti said:


> That's just wrong and it means one of three things.
> 
> 1) They are available today.
> 2) Someone is putting up postings in anticipation of buying
> 3) Something that goes without saying, but I would prefer to think that's not the case



Someone has one listed for $170.00. I don't mind someone reselling something like this and you have to remember there are Ebay fees (10% on both final value and shipping) so selling it for $39.99 means the seller is making maybe $5 total. The real issue is that some sellers have several of them that they are selling and then you are seeing some with that incredible markup. I also tried to get the other MB and it is already sold out online at Disney Store.


----------



## Tess

FastPasser. said:


> It was announced a few weeks ago. As of May 27th, it will be relocated to the Bradley Falls area (the path between Africa and Asia). It will be shown on the new map.



This area was open when we were there for our AP preview on Tuesday, May 16, 2017.  The Lion King area was still open at that time too, but it closes after today.


----------



## wilkeliza

yulilin3 said:


> Just saw the DPB post about the Pandora MB and I am repeating to myself. I don't need the AP MB...I don't need the AP MB...



I want the AP MB but it is only available in person  i bought the other limited edition on for thhe fiance for his birthday. I really just want the AP one because it is teal not because it is Avatar or limited.


----------



## disneydreamer781

wilkeliza said:


> I want the AP MB but it is only available in person  i bought the other limited edition on for thhe fiance for his birthday. I really just want the AP one because it is teal not because it is Avatar or limited.



I just got one a teal "Banshee" one on Ebay if you don't mind paying a bit more and no I'm not the Ebay seller but just letting you know. It's selling for $39.99 plus shipping. Four of them sold in the last hour so the seller has just one left. I figure if I'm able to get another in the near future, I can always give the other to my husband.


----------



## poison ivy

I remember thinking the Na'vi River Journey queue seemed a little too small to accommodate the opening crowds and sure enough it has stretched pretty far into the main walkway.
Here's the map we received Monday.  If it's already been posted, I apologize.  The thread is so long now it's worth another look.

The pathways heading toward and running between attractions - #1 & #2 looked pretty jammed in the twitter pics.  https://twitter.com/hashtag/visitpandora?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash


----------



## wilkeliza

disneydreamer781 said:


> I just got one a teal "Banshee" one on Ebay if you don't mind paying a bit more and no I'm not the Ebay seller but just letting you know. There is one left for $39.99 plus shipping. I figure if I'm able to get another in the near future, I can always give the other to my husband.



I don't buy from resellers on ebay. The big reason being is that we all agree upon using our AP not to resell the merchandise for profit and if it is on ebay they are doing it for profit.

Edit to add I have bought Disney stuff on ebay months/years afer it was discontinued but when it has only been a couple days the resellers just irritate me.


----------



## FastPasser.

Tess said:


> This area was open when we were there for our AP preview on Tuesday, May 16, 2017.


It's a "smoking area" soft opening. 
Although it's temporary, I'm guessing that smokers are glad that there are smoking areas closer than one mile apart.


----------



## disneydreamer781

wilkeliza said:


> I don't buy from resellers on ebay. The big reason being is that we all agree upon using our AP not to resell the merchandise for profit and if it is on ebay they are doing it for profit.
> 
> Edit to add I have bought Disney stuff on ebay months/years afer it was discontinued but when it has only been a couple days the resellers just irritate me.



I agree and I would never consider paying over a certain price for anything but $39.99 is reasonable and hardly a profit with fees. It is certainly your decision to make. Just letting you know, that's all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneydreamer781 said:


> Someone has one listed for $170.00. I don't mind someone reselling something like this and you have to remember there are Ebay fees (10% on both final value and shipping) so selling it for $39.99 means the seller is making maybe $5 total. The real issue is that some sellers have several of them that they are selling and then you are seeing some with that incredible markup. I also tried to get the other MB and it is already sold out online at Disney Store.



I don't mind people reselling them - I do hate when people go and buy out a store just with the intent of then reselling everything .... so I sort of leave it to Disney to put a cap on how many of limited merchandise you can buy

If someone buys a couple extra, keeps one and sells the others, that is different to me than someone going and and buying 100 just to resell all of them at crazy markups


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I see the wait for the River Ride is up to 75 minutes now:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAwoUSbUwAEc83a.jpg

https://twitter.com/search?q=place:0ba47999ef550000


----------



## JennLTX

TheMaxRebo said:


> I see the wait for the River Ride is up to 75 minutes now:
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAwoUSbUwAEc83a.jpg
> 
> https://twitter.com/search?q=place:0ba47999ef550000


And weirdly enough, according to MDE app, FoP is 65!


----------



## rteetz

Commemorative Pandora merchandise 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...day-of-pandora-the-world-of-avatar-on-may-27/


----------



## csgsu

How do you get reservations for the make your own avatar in windtraders


----------



## OrangeCountyCommuter

Lost Yeti said:


> That's just wrong and it means one of three things.
> 
> 1) They are available today.
> 2) Someone is putting up postings in anticipation of buying
> 3) Something that goes without saying, but I would prefer to think that's not the case





disneydreamer781 said:


> Someone has one listed for $170.00. I don't mind someone reselling something like this and you have to remember there are Ebay fees (10% on both final value and shipping) so selling it for $39.99 means the seller is making maybe $5 total. The real issue is that some sellers have several of them that they are selling and then you are seeing some with that incredible markup. I also tried to get the other MB and it is already sold out online at Disney Store.



They probably don't have the actual stuff yet.   They will race over tomorrow and buy everything they can       All Disney had to do is limit it to one per AP to leave both the seller and buyer whining but they won't.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JennLTX said:


> And weirdly enough, according to MDE app, FoP is 65!



yeah, I wonder why that is?  B/C people wouldn't have FP for either ride today,right?  Maybe people have FP for FoP for later in their trip or something?  Or are that many people not into the intense ride like that and the river ride really will be that popular?


----------



## wilkeliza

OrangeCountyCommuter said:


> They probably don't have the actual stuff yet.   They will race over tomorrow and buy everything they can       All Disney had to do is limit it to one per AP to leave both the seller and buyer whining but they won't.



If the stuff isn't actually out that is even worse to me. Ebay specifically says items must be in hand before you can list them. SMH.


----------



## gap2368

csgsu said:


> How do you get reservations for the make your own avatar in windtraders


You have to go and sing up when I was there for the preview it was an hour long wait ( they gave you a time to come back0 and I think it took 10 to get your picture taken then you had to come back again to pick it up. if you want to do this I would go as early as you can to get a time slot ( maybe RD one ride then go)


----------



## csgsu

gap2368 said:


> You have to go and sing up when I was there for the preview it was an hour long wait ( they gave you a time to come back0 and I think it took 10 to get your picture taken then you had to come back again to pick it up. if you want to do this I would go as early as you can to get a time slot ( maybe RD one ride then go)



Im going in Sept so you think you could get a ride in and than go to sign up or should you go right at RD....did you do this and how did you like it


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I wonder why that is?  B/C people wouldn't have FP for either ride today,right?  Maybe people have FP for FoP for later in their trip or something?  Or are that many people not into the intense ride like that and the river ride really will be that popular?


It's possible they may not be running NRJ at full capacity and have some boats not in rotation.


----------



## FastPasser.

TheMaxRebo said:


> I see the wait for the River Ride is up to 75 minutes now:


That CM in the photo is a character. If anyone runs into him, ask him a question that you know he'll obviously not be allowed to answer and notice his response. His name starts "W" and ends with an "L"


----------



## Liljo22

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I wonder why that is?  B/C people wouldn't have FP for either ride today,right?  Maybe people have FP for FoP for later in their trip or something?  Or are that many people not into the intense ride like that and the river ride really will be that popular?



FP slows down the SB line.  If there were FPs right now, that line is easily pushing over 2 hours.


----------



## ItsLayne

FastPasser. said:


> That CM in the photo is a character. If anyone runs into him, ask him a question that you know he'll obviously not be allowed to answer and notice his response. His name starts "W" and ends with an "L"



Someone ask him what time the 3pm parade is


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I wonder why that is?  B/C people wouldn't have FP for either ride today,right?  Maybe people have FP for FoP for later in their trip or something?  Or are that many people not into the intense ride like that and the river ride really will be that popular?


Yeah no FPs today.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> It's possible they may not be running NRJ at full capacity and have some boats not in rotation.



I was wondering about this as well - I was thinking this could be something with FoP (not running all theaters) but didn't think something similar could be at play for the river ride


----------



## FastPasser.

TheMaxRebo said:


> Or are that many people not into the intense ride like that and the river ride really will be that popular?


I'd bet your life that based on real time feed back and reactions, FoP will be the more popular ride not only in Pandora, but at WDW.


----------



## gap2368

csgsu said:


> Im going in Sept so you think you could get a ride in and than go to sign up or should you go right at RD....did you do this and how did you like it


Never did it too much many for me, but I was sitting by where they were singing people up so I heard a lot of we do not have any times slots now but we can fit you in here, and it will take about 10 minutes for this part and you will have to come back. 

I am not sure if they have more room, or areas where they can take your picture, I know at one point they were looking for one of the CM that know how to work the camera they use. I think since you are going in September it really should not be that bad, but I do think you will be able to RD a ride then head over, they may have you come back in an hour, but I just do not see them selling this many but I would not go at the end of the day either.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> Yeah no FPs today.



Do we know if they are using the FP theater. It felt almost like FP had it's own theater of the 4 but I could have been wrong. If that is the real case that 4 theaters and 3 are SB and 1 is FB the SB may not be that bad. Of course IDK how it works since there was the A B C D load rooms on each level which could have been that level for all 4 theaters not different levels in 1 theater so no clue haha. It got disorienting once you were walking through the preshow to figure out where you were in the buidling.


----------



## OrangeCountyCommuter

Duplicate


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> Do we know if they are using the FP theater. It felt almost like FP had it's own theater of the 4 but I could have been wrong. If that is the real case that 4 theaters and 3 are SB and 1 is FB the SB may not be that bad. Of course IDK how it works since there was the A B C D load rooms on each level which could have been that level for all 4 theaters not different levels in 1 theater so no clue haha. It got disorienting once you were walking through the preshow to figure out where you were in the buidling.


Not sure. I think we will find out for sure tomorrow.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FastPasser. said:


> I'd bet your life that based on real time feed back and reactions, FoP will be the more popular ride not only in Pandora, but at WDW.



I agree - from people that will ride a ride like that ... just wondering if the river ride has broader appeal 

So a 10/10 ride that 65% of the people will ride vs a 7/10 ride that 95% of people will ride

 just trying to come up with something for why the river ride would have a longer line that FoP (but, as someone else mentioned, might be the river ride isn't running at full capacity)


----------



## wilkeliza

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - from people that will ride a ride like that ... just wondering if the river ride has broader appeal
> 
> So a 10/10 ride that 65% of the people will ride vs a 7/10 ride that 95% of people will ride
> 
> just trying to come up with something for why the river ride would have a longer line that FoP (but, as someone else mentioned, might be the river ride isn't running at full capacity)



River Ride the whole family can go on this new ride. FOP only those that meat the height requirement can. Also the fact some may not be able to fit in FOP and they are going to NRJ instead. So all the families with young kiddos, elderly family members who may not like thrills, people who couldn't make it on FOP, and all that are in line for NRJ.


----------



## gap2368

wilkeliza said:


> Do we know if they are using the FP theater. It felt almost like FP had it's own theater of the 4 but I could have been wrong. If that is the real case that 4 theaters and 3 are SB and 1 is FB the SB may not be that bad. Of course IDK how it works since there was the A B C D load rooms on each level which could have been that level for all 4 theaters not different levels in 1 theater so no clue haha. It got disorienting once you were walking through the preshow to figure out where you were in the buidling.


since I use the DAS and use the FP line if I go in the same theater then we know that FP uses one and every one else uses the other 3,

But I do not think this will be the case since more then FP people use the FP line like DAS , rider swap so in order for this line not to get crazy long they might have to fill other theaters, I know if a FP line get really long instead of letting 5 groups form SB in and then 20 groups from FP in they do things like 5 from stand by and 40 groups from FP


----------



## mouselovenfamily

I've heard FoP can have restrictions for the size of riders and several people have been removed due to size. Can anyone answer what sizes is too big for the ride? We are going in October and hate to waste a FP on the ride if members of our group are too big to ride.


----------



## poison ivy

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I wonder why that is?  B/C people wouldn't have FP for either ride today,right?  Maybe people have FP for FoP for later in their trip or something?  Or are that many people not into the intense ride like that and the river ride really will be that popular?



The river ride is slow to load and unload due to it's limited capacity.  Only two rows per boat.  It seemed to get backed up very easily.
very comfortable seating


----------



## wilkeliza

gap2368 said:


> since I use the DAS and use the FP line if I go in the same theater then we know that FP uses one and every one else uses the other 3,



I guess what I was getting at is that it wasn't clear to me if where we were was actually 1 theater or if it was just 1 level with all 4 theaters. When I loaded from the FP line we were sent straight (where the wheelchair/ecv and those who can't do stairs were sent) but I know you could be sent up as well. Then there was an A, B, C, and D theater. So I couldn't tell if A, B, C, and D were the different levels in 1 theater or if they were all the bottom level of the 4 different theaters. 

This to me wasn't like Soarin where you could tell what theater you were in because they sent you to the actual theater then split you there. Here all I know is there was an ABCD but I know all 4 were on the same level since those in wheelchairs were sent to all of them.


----------



## gap2368

mouselovenfamily said:


> I've heard FoP can have restrictions for the size of riders and several people have been removed due to size. Can anyone answer what sizes is too big for the ride? We are going in October and hate to waste a FP on the ride if members of our group are too big to ride.


yes some can not I think it is more where your wight is then anything.


----------



## wilkeliza

mouselovenfamily said:


> I've heard FoP can have restrictions for the size of riders and several people have been removed due to size. Can anyone answer what sizes is too big for the ride? We are going in October and hate to waste a FP on the ride if members of our group are too big to ride.



It is very hard to tell before hand. Our group had no issue and one is 5'11" and in the top of the 200s and I am 5'6" and 175lbs. Both of us fit no problem and the bigger member of the party actually had a more comfortable ride then I did!


----------



## viluvsdisney

Once the ride is open - I'd love some feedback on the "harnesses" used for the FoP ride. Looking for info on where it sits on your back - and if a "tricky back" (sometimes goes into a spasm with jarring moves) is a no-go for this ride or not. Thanks!


----------



## FastPasser.

TheMaxRebo said:


> So a 10/10 ride that 65% of the people will ride vs a 7/10 ride that 95% of people will ride





wilkeliza said:


> River Ride the whole family can go on this new ride. FOP only those that meat the height requirement can. Also the fact some may not be able to fit in FOP and they are going to NRJ instead. So all the families with young kiddos, elderly family members who may not like thrills, people who couldn't make it on FOP, and all that are in line for NRJ.


Both good points, but my gut, and I guess Disney thinks so due to the capacity of the ques, still tells me that FoP will have longer waits.


----------



## rteetz

Some nighttime Pandora photos from the Dis' Corey Martin.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/nighttime-photos-of-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## gap2368

wilkeliza said:


> I guess what I was getting at is that it wasn't clear to me if where we were was actually 1 theater or if it was just 1 level with all 4 theaters. When I loaded from the FP line we were sent straight (where the wheelchair/ecv and those who can't do stairs were sent) but I know you could be sent up as well. Then there was an A, B, C, and D theater. So I couldn't tell if A, B, C, and D were the different levels in 1 theater or if they were all the bottom level of the 4 different theaters.
> 
> This to me wasn't like Soarin where you could tell what theater you were in because they sent you to the actual theater then split you there. Here all I know is there was an ABCD but I know all 4 were on the same level since those in wheelchairs were sent to all of them.


If I can I will ask a CM tomorrow when I am there I would like to ride some where but the bottom floor but I will be with someone in a ECV so not sure if I can or not.


----------



## yulilin3

viluvsdisney said:


> Once the ride is open - I'd love some feedback on the "harnesses" used for the FoP ride. Looking for info on where it sits on your back - and if a "tricky back" (sometimes goes into a spasm with jarring moves) is a no-go for this ride or not. Thanks!


page one of this thread has reviews, pictures and videos.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

We have riders that are 6'4 and 6'8. Wondering if it's a height issue to ride


----------



## FastPasser.

ItsLayne said:


> Someone ask him what time the 3pm parade is


No, no, not a question that he can't answer, actually that question does have a correct answer, but a question that he won't be allowed to answer due to it being inside info.


----------



## abnihon

So FoP has a single rider line right?  Do we anticipate it will be shorter than the regular standby?


----------



## yulilin3

mouselovenfamily said:


> We have riders that are 6'4 and 6'8. Wondering if it's a height issue to ride


the short answer is that there is no exact height/weight measurement that has been determined cannot ride.
If you look back through this thread you can see first hand accounts of posters who have been able to ride and some who have not.
Also in the Disney blogging world, both Banks Lee and John Panda have been able to ride
There is a test vehicle installed outside the queue for people to check before getting in line


----------



## wilkeliza

abnihon said:


> So FoP has a single rider line right?  Do we anticipate it will be shorter than the regular standby?



Based on the way FOP loads I don't understand why it has a single rider at all. I could be wrong but I don't forsee it being much shorter then the standard queue.


----------



## yulilin3

abnihon said:


> So FoP has a single rider line right?  Do we anticipate it will be shorter than the regular standby?


honestly I'm not sure how effective the single ride line will be. I will be there tomorrow and if I might give it a try just to time it out


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mouselovenfamily said:


> We have riders that are 6'4 and 6'8. Wondering if it's a height issue to ride



from every report I have read, it isn't one specific measurement but that the main issue is around the legs - so if you have very long legs it impacts how your legs fit into the position/area and if you have very thick calves it impacts if/how the leg restraint hit your leg

But hard to just look at someone and say they will/won't fit - they have a test seat now out front


----------



## FastPasser.

mouselovenfamily said:


> We have riders that are 6'4 and 6'8. Wondering if it's a height issue to ride


I know a person who is 6'-8" and he rode FoP. He's in pretty good shape though, and that does make a difference.


----------



## viluvsdisney

Looking for a FoP review for folks that have a minor back issues - anything physically jarring about this ride?


----------



## Monima

It's our first time at Walt Disney this Sept. We will be at AK on Friday the 1st and were planning on FP FOP and wait in line for Na'vi River afterwards.
 The more I read the more I think this is a bad idea. 
We have a breakfast at 8:35. Would it be better to head to FOP after breakfast without FP  and FP Na'vi River for the evening as we would like to be in Pandora later in the day ?


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

rteetz said:


> Yeah no FPs today.



We were able to use our "No Strings Attached" Fastpass on FoP this morning. We were at the front of the rope when they announced the soft opening so we rode once standby then used the FP. We got two of these FP's from BOG earlier in our trip. We tried to use the second one on NRJ and was told they won't be accepting them for at least the first 3 months... so I'm not sure what the official policy on the No Strings Attached FP is.


----------



## gap2368

viluvsdisney said:


> Once the ride is open - I'd love some feedback on the "harnesses" used for the FoP ride. Looking for info on where it sits on your back - and if a "tricky back" (sometimes goes into a spasm with jarring moves) is a no-go for this ride or not. Thanks!


I have a friend with a lot of nerve damage all over there body and they were able to ride it. 

No one will be able to tell you where the ride will come up on you as it will be different for every one, but I think the pad came up about 12 inches maybe  and is about 4 inches tall.


----------



## wilkeliza

viluvsdisney said:


> Looking for a FoP review for folks that have a minor back issues - anything physically jarring about this ride?



I have minor back issues and it was great. Of course my back was not flaring up so can't really say what it would have been like on a day I had the lower back pain.


----------



## gap2368

viluvsdisney said:


> Looking for a FoP review for folks that have a minor back issues - anything physically jarring about this ride?


not really but I would talk to a CM about your back problems and your needs I know of a friend with some back problems and she was able to ride, the bumps after IASW were the boats come up at the end is too much for her.


----------



## Accident

JennLTX said:


> And weirdly enough, according to MDE app, FoP is 65!



It might be down


----------



## poison ivy

FastPasser. said:


> I'd bet your life that based on real time feed back and reactions, FoP will be the more popular ride not only in Pandora, but at WDW.


totally agree.  As much as I enjoyed the amazing technology, design, beauty and intricate artwork, of the Na'vi River Journey, we'll pass if the wait time is too long. But FoP is another story.  It's incredible.


----------



## Gus V.

FoP wait time is 100mins, Navi River 60 now.  Just checked MDE


----------



## yulilin3

With fp in play tomorrow I say it reaches 4 hours...any other wagers?


----------



## Accident

yulilin3 said:


> With fp in play tomorrow I say it reaches 4 hours...any other wagers?



I'll take that bet, I'm going for 7 hours and they will be using the rope queue under the mountain and turning some away..

edit:   I think people will reride, be happy just doing this all day and want to see the floating avatar which you have to get into standby to see.


----------



## Accident

Gus V. said:


> FoP wait time is 100mins, Navi River 60 now.  Just checked MDE



To be honest it took me an hour including the ride to do it in preview.   It might be the first ride I wasn't uphappy for waiting and probably would have been ok with double the wait..    But, I wasn't trying to do the whole park that day so it didnt' matter if it took longer, I wasn't missing out on anything else so I might be a little jadded/blind to what the impact of that long off a wait really was.


----------



## jade1

Mentioned it to DD who is down there so they headed over, in FoP now 100 minutes but looks amazing in the snaps.


----------



## dina444444

Gus V. said:


> FoP wait time is 100mins, Navi River 60 now.  Just checked MDE


My MDE just says the ride opens tomorrow when I click on it.


----------



## PrincessV

I've lowered my expectations by a lot for our Sunday visit... I don't do well with chaotic lines and thick crowds, so we'll just go, do what we can, use our FPs, and be willing to jump ship as needed to maintain sanity, I think!

Thanks to all who've been providing all the great intel! I think my game plan is:

BUS to AK and leave my car at the resort
Arrive around noonish - FPs aren't until evening, but I figure getting into AK ahead of time isn't a bad idea
Hang out and do non-Pandora stuff in the afternoon, taking advantage of shade and AC
Head to our FoP FP at least an hour early, just in case that's getting backed up
Hang out in Pandora after dark
River Ride late into EMH

Best wishes to all who are working and visiting tomorrow!


----------



## mmmears

yulilin3 said:


> honestly I'm not sure how effective the single ride line will be. I will be there tomorrow and if I might give it a try just to time it out



Would love to hear what the single rider line is like.  We have one family member who wants to ride FoP without a FP, and she was planning to wait in that line, either at rope drop or during the evening EMH.  It would be great to know if this is a good idea or if it will be a huge time sink.


----------



## yulilin3

Accident said:


> To be honest it took me an hour including the ride to do it in preview.   It might be the first ride I wasn't uphappy for waiting and probably would have been ok with double the wait..    But, I wasn't trying to do the whole park that day so it didnt' matter if it took longer, I wasn't missing out on anything else so I might be a little jadded/blind to what the impact of that long off a wait really was.


I think this is an important point. Like me, I had nothing else to do, so I don't mind being in line for a long time or in Pandora all day and missing the rest of the park.
I will once again ask for everyone to be kind, respectful and patient to everyone, especially to Cast Members
All of us on these boards go to the parks in different levels of preparedness. But there are a lot, actually most people, that don't plan and will be in quiet a shock with wait times for both rides and food.
If a CM says you can't do this or you have to stand over there, or you have to park the stroller, or the area is closed...don't take your frustration out on them. They are the bottom, front line of a very large totem pole.
And with that I am sending huge amounts of pixie dust to all Pandora CM.


----------



## rteetz

Disney put up a photo of the ground breaking of Pandora in the canteen. They photoshopped out Tom Staggs, Meg Crofton, and Bruce Vaugh....


Also AK Buses now say Kaltxi 

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/868086540706205696


----------



## gap2368

dina444444 said:


> My MDE just says the ride opens tomorrow when I click on it.


I know how are people able to see the wait time on MDE if the ride is not open until tomorrow


----------



## ceeceegee

Monima said:


> It's our first time at Walt Disney this Sept. We will be at AK on Friday the 1st and were planning on FP FOP and wait in line for Na'vi River afterwards.
> The more I read the more I think this is a bad idea.
> We have a breakfast at 8:35. Would it be better to head to FOP after breakfast without FP  and FP Na'vi River for the evening as we would like to be in Pandora later in the day ?



How exciting that it's your first time to WDW! If you want to ride FOP (and it is amazing so I would!), definitely get a FP for that - the standby line for FOP going to be nuts.


----------



## gap2368

Monima said:


> It's our first time at Walt Disney this Sept. We will be at AK on Friday the 1st and were planning on FP FOP and wait in line for Na'vi River afterwards.
> The more I read the more I think this is a bad idea.
> We have a breakfast at 8:35. Would it be better to head to FOP after breakfast without FP  and FP Na'vi River for the evening as we would like to be in Pandora later in the day ?


Where is your breakfast at if it is at the place right next to pandora ( I think it is Tiffens) and the park dose not have EMH that morning then you can eat and get in line for one of the rides a little before park opens. I would do your first FP fro about an hour after park opens this way you can RD the first ride ( hopefully only wait 45 or so minutes) then have your FP for the other. and I would FP FOP. if the park opens at 8 am I would think about canceling your breakfast or at lest eating much latter like 10:30


----------



## yulilin3

gap2368 said:


> I know how are people able to see the wait time on MDE if the ride is not open until tomorrow


I can see it when I click on the ride under the wait times tab on MDE


----------



## johnsgrl

I think someone else already asked this question, but I haven't seen an answer so giving it another shot! Does anyone know if they will have designated lines for morning EMH tomorrow? Planning on getting there early-ish and don't want to get into a line that is already full of people for non-EMH hours.


----------



## TravelingTotMom

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but if you need to charge your phone, etc. some of the bench seats at Satu'li Canteen have electrical outlets under them.  Just look for the metal plates, and they lift up.


----------



## wilkeliza

yulilin3 said:


> I can see it when I click on the ride under the wait times tab on MDE



It doesn't show me the time but it puts it in the right order so I can guess.


----------



## yulilin3

johnsgrl said:


> I think someone else already asked this question, but I haven't seen an answer so giving it another shot! Does anyone know if they will have designated lines for morning EMH tomorrow? Planning on getting there early-ish and don't want to get into a line that is already full of people for non-EMH hours.


They usually have them on EMH days, not sure exactly where. But AK's AP line is far right so I assume EMH will be far left



TravelingTotMom said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but if you need to charge your phone, etc. some of the bench seats at Satu'li Canteen have electrical outlets under them.  Just look for the metal plates, and they lift up.


Good to know,thanks


----------



## yulilin3

wilkeliza said:


> It doesn't show me the time but it puts it in the right order so I can guess.


that's strange. Did you update the app? I had an update this morning
NRJ is at 40 minutes
FOP  70 minutes


----------



## Monima

gap2368 said:


> Where is your breakfast at if it is at the place right next to pandora ( I think it is Tiffens) and the park dose not have EMH that morning then you can eat and get in line for one of the rides a little before park opens. I would do your first FP fro about an hour after park opens this way you can RD the first ride ( hopefully only wait 45 or so minutes) then have your FP for the other. and I would FP FOP. if the park opens at 8 am I would think about canceling your breakfast or at lest eating much latter like 10:30



Our breakfast is at Tusker House and so far the park is scheduled to open at 9am. I know it's a close call and I have been checking for an earlier time everyday. Ppl say that 30 days prior, there could be more availability for earlier breakfast as ppl will start cancelling ressies they were holding hostage, lol.


----------



## marciemi

viluvsdisney said:


> Looking for a FoP review for folks that have a minor back issues - anything physically jarring about this ride?


I have back issues from a car accident (currently in physical therapy 2x a week for it) and had no problems riding it 5 times during the AP preview last weekend.  The first time I went as far forward as I could and the back restraint was very tight, which I was concerned about at the time.  On the next ride, I stayed further back so I had more "play" once it fastened and being able to move around more freely actually was more uncomfortable for me so after that I stuck with the forward/tight fit method.  Either way, other than the initial movement of the restraint coming up to your back, I didn't feel anything that would hurt it (assuming "minor" as you said - anything more, of course ask a doctor!).


----------



## wilkeliza

yulilin3 said:


> that's strange. Did you update the app? I had an update this morning
> NRJ is at 40 minutes
> FOP  70 minutes



Pretty sure I did but on work wifi which sucks and oddly causes app updates to cancel.


----------



## patrickpiteo

viluvsdisney said:


> Once the ride is open - I'd love some feedback on the "harnesses" used for the FoP ride. Looking for info on where it sits on your back - and if a "tricky back" (sometimes goes into a spasm with jarring moves) is a no-go for this ride or not. Thanks!


 Also like to know do you need to bend your knees like back or is more just like sittiing down and forward.


----------



## gap2368

Monima said:


> Our breakfast is at Tusker House and so far the park is scheduled to open at 9am. I know it's a close call and I have been checking for an earlier time everyday. Ppl say that 30 days prior, there could be more availability for earlier breakfast as ppl will start cancelling ressies they were holding hostage, lol.


show up at 8 or before they will set you at 8 am even with a 8:30 eat and try to be out by 845 if not earlier and you should beat the RD crowded my a few seconds to a minute or two.


----------



## Accident

marciemi said:


> I have back issues from a car accident (currently in physical therapy 2x a week for it) and had no problems riding it 5 times during the AP preview last weekend.  The first time I went as far forward as I could and the back restraint was very tight, which I was concerned about at the time.  On the next ride, I stayed further back so I had more "play" once it fastened and being able to move around more freely actually was more uncomfortable for me so after that I stuck with the forward/tight fit method.  Either way, other than the initial movement of the restraint coming up to your back, I didn't feel anything that would hurt it (assuming "minor" as you said - anything more, of course ask a doctor!).



I want to second this..  I didn't find the ride to be jerky or anything.    You moved around a lot, but it was very smooth.   It had the feeling of riding somethign with wings but it was nothing like star tours in how well it moved around..  star tours needs to come with a massage.


----------



## gap2368

patrickpiteo said:


> Also like to know do you need to bend your knees like back or is more just like sittiing down and forward.


kind of behind you a little, I was on my toes  some


----------



## laurabelle

[QUOTE="PrincessV, post: 57649688, member: 119896"
Head to our FoP FP at least an hour early, just in case that's getting backed up
[/QUOTE]

I'll be there Monday with an evening FP for NRJ and Wednesday with an afternoon FP for FoP. It hadn't occurred to me that my FP window could expire before I hit the tapstiles. How is this handled? Is everyone just queuing up early? I've never attended a new land around opening before.


----------



## patrickpiteo

gap2368 said:


> kind of behind you a little, I was on my toes  some



On your toes as your feet didn't reach the floor.?. like is it a raised seat? I ask cause I have trouble being one leg back while just sitting down.


----------



## gap2368

laurabelle said:


> [QUOTE="PrincessV, post: 57649688, member: 119896"
> Head to our FoP FP at least an hour early, just in case that's getting backed up



I'll be there Monday with an evening FP for NRJ and Wednesday with an afternoon FP for FoP. It hadn't occurred to me that my FP window could expire before I hit the tapstiles. How is this handled? Is everyone just queuing up early? I've never attended a new land around opening before.[/QUOTE]
I think they are thinking the land might be closed and getting in might take an hour, If the FP line is that long they will let you in with your FP and they may stop the stand by line and just do FP ( I have seen them do this when RnR was down for a few hour and ever one that had FP when it was closed got an any time FP came at the same time. This is just my guess I have heard nothing fro Disney at all.


----------



## Monima

gap2368 said:


> show up at 8 or before they will set you at 8 am even with a 8:30 eat and try to be out by 845 if not earlier and you should beat the RD crowded my a few seconds to a minute or two.



Thank you very much for that tip. We will try that.


----------



## Accident

Accident said:


> To be honest it took me an hour including the ride to do it in preview.   It might be the first ride I wasn't uphappy for waiting and probably would have been ok with double the wait..    But, I wasn't trying to do the whole park that day so it didnt' matter if it took longer, I wasn't missing out on anything else so I might be a little jadded/blind to what the impact of that long off a wait really was.





yulilin3 said:


> I think this is an important point. Like me, I had nothing else to do, so I don't mind being in line for a long time or in Pandora all day and missing the rest of the park.



I think good general advice for the next year especially the next couple months is it might take you a day just to try everything in pandora.    If you love ak, it's a 2 day park if you include pandora in those plans because of lines.    It's going to trickle into the rest of ak as people frustrated try to find something to accomplish..     Plan around it taking a full day to enjoy pandora and have another loose day for the rest of AK and I think you'll be successful and happy.    Even if you fastpass FOP, you might get back in to see the standby line. a lot of the "wow" images coming out the last few weeks are in the standby line for FOP..    To see it, you have to wait in line and this was the best park of the preview to be able to have an empty standby line to just go in and explore it.

go in mentally prepared and you'll come out happy.    It also doesn't hurt that all the moving water around pandora creates a cooler breeze and in some places a mist that is cooler..   It's probably the only comfortable area of AK in the heat.


----------



## gap2368

patrickpiteo said:


> On your toes as your feet didn't reach the floor.?. like is it a raised seat? I ask cause I have trouble being one leg back while just sitting down.


my feet can hit the floor I just can not have my feet behind my knees and so being on my toes was how I did it if that make since but never really thought about it too much I just remember being on my toes some


----------



## hiroMYhero

laurabelle said:


> It hadn't occurred to me that my FP window could expire before I hit the tapstiles. How is this handled?


If the FP line is backed up or not moving, the CMs will be well aware of that. Anyone with a FP during that affected timeframe will still be able to enter the FP line; they won't be turning anyone away.


----------



## laurabelle

hiroMYhero said:


> If the FP line is backed up or not moving, the CMs will be well aware of that. Anyone with a FP during that affected timeframe will still be able to enter the FP line; they won't be turning anyone away.


So if I have a FP for 1:35 when should I head for the FP entrance?


----------



## laurabelle

gap2368 said:


> I'll be there Monday with an evening FP for NRJ and Wednesday with an afternoon FP for FoP. It hadn't occurred to me that my FP window could expire before I hit the tapstiles. How is this handled? Is everyone just queuing up early? I've never attended a new land around opening before.


I think they are thinking the land might be closed and getting in might take an hour, If the FP line is that long they will let you in with your FP and they may stop the stand by line and just do FP ( I have seen them do this when RnR was down for a few hour and ever one that had FP when it was closed got an any time FP came at the same time. This is just my guess I have heard nothing fro Disney at all.[/QUOTE]
Thanks! I remembered reading that when FEA opened they did FP only, but my last visit was right before that ride opened.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> We were able to use our "No Strings Attached" Fastpass on FoP this morning. We were at the front of the rope when they announced the soft opening so we rode once standby then used the FP. We got two of these FP's from BOG earlier in our trip. We tried to use the second one on NRJ and was told they won't be accepting them for at least the first 3 months... so I'm not sure what the official policy on the No Strings Attached FP is.



No strings attached ... except, for you know, at least this one string


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

When I think about 4hr wait times being posted for ANYTHING, I just cannot understand getting in line. I've NEVER waited in line this long for ANYTHING -- and will never.

That's not true... I waited longer to buy GnR/Metallica joint concert tix in 1991. That concert ended in a crazy riot -- pretty unforgettable; never regretted THAT wait.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> No strings attached ... except, for you know, at least this one string


We had some back near the time FEA opened and couldn't use them there.  Didn't know that ahead of time, though.


----------



## hiroMYhero

laurabelle said:


> So if I have a FP for 1:35 when should I head for the FP entrance?


If the FP line is running smoothly, you'll be able to enter at 1:30 and the latest by 2:50.

If it's backed up, you'll be allowed to enter anytime after 1:30.


----------



## laurabelle

hiroMYhero said:


> If the FP line is running smoothly, you'll be able to enter at 1:30 and the latest by 2:50.
> 
> If it's backed up, you'll be allowed to enter anytime after 1:30.


Thanks so much!


----------



## PrincessV

laurabelle said:


> I'll be there Monday with an evening FP for NRJ and Wednesday with an afternoon FP for FoP. It hadn't occurred to me that my FP window could expire before I hit the tapstiles. How is this handled? Is everyone just queuing up early? I've never attended a new land around opening before.





gap2368 said:


> I think they are thinking the land might be closed and getting in might take an hour...


Yes, exactly that. Our plan wasn't to enter Pandora until our FoP FP, but with the possibility of Pandora closing on and off, I'd rather get in there earlier.



Accident said:


> I think good general advice for the next year especially the next couple months is it might take you a day just to try everything in pandora.    If you love ak, it's a 2 day park if you include pandora in those plans because of lines.    It's going to trickle into the rest of ak as people frustrated try to find something to accomplish..     Plan around it taking a full day to enjoy pandora and have another loose day for the rest of AK and I think you'll be successful and happy.    Even if you fastpass FOP, you might get back in to see the standby line. a lot of the "wow" images coming out the last few weeks are in the standby line for FOP..    To see it, you have to wait in line and this was the best park of the preview to be able to have an empty standby line to just go in and explore it.
> 
> go in mentally prepared and you'll come out happy.    It also doesn't hurt that all the moving water around pandora creates a cooler breeze and in some places a mist that is cooler..   It's probably the only comfortable area of AK in the heat.


 All of that is exactly my plan for summer. I have a few AK days planned, Pandora FPs spread around across them, so that we can take our time exploring the new land and also have plenty of time to visit the rest of AK.


----------



## CAS239

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> When I think about 4hr wait times being posted for ANYTHING, I just cannot understand getting in line. I've NEVER waited in line this long for ANYTHING -- and will never.
> 
> That's not true... I waited longer to buy GnR/Metallica joint concert tix in 1991. That concert ended in a crazy riot -- pretty unforgettable; never regretted THAT wait.



I waited 4 hours in line a couple years ago during Star Wars Weekend for the gift shop "Darths Maul". Such a brutal slow moving line which was mainly out in the sun. But in my defense, I had no clue it would be anywhere close to that long. But after an hour in line you pretty much just get the mentality "well I've waited this long...". 

Needless to say my wife is glad SWW is no more because she was there with me lmao.

But on topic of Pandora..I think there will be a bunch of people that will bear an insane posted wait just because they don't know when or if they'll be at Disney again. I personally wouldn't wait more than an hour for any ride


----------



## laurabelle

We are doing something similar. First evening hitting 2 other FP rides then FP NRJ and explore Pandora at night. Then Wed. afternoon and evening FP planned for FoP and RoL.


----------



## poison ivy

johnsgrl said:


> I think someone else already asked this question, but I haven't seen an answer so giving it another shot! Does anyone know if they will have designated lines for morning EMH tomorrow? Planning on getting there early-ish and don't want to get into a line that is already full of people for non-EMH hours.



you have to line up wherever the touch points are uncovered.  This is one of the first things they came around to do.













There was also an AP line (far right) which they opened up for EMH / DVC Pandora that day.  Not sure how many touch points will be used tomorrow.





People tend to automatically line up behind whomever is first. On Monday there were only a couple entry points.


----------



## wilkeliza

CAS239 said:


> I waited 4 hours in line a couple years ago during Star Wars Weekend for the gift shop "Darths Maul". Such a brutal slow moving line which was mainly out in the sun. But in my defense, I had no clue it would be anywhere close to that long. But after an hour in line you pretty much just get the mentality "well I've waited this long...".
> 
> Needless to say my wife is glad SWW is no more because she was there with me lmao.
> 
> But on topic of Pandora..I think there will be a bunch of people that will bear an insane posted wait just because they don't know when or if they'll be at Disney again. I personally wouldn't wait more than an hour for any ride



I waited the same (it was 5 hours start to finish only 15 minutes worth of shopping) at SW Celebration Orlando. I learned my lesson that if the line says 90 on day 1 suck it up and stand on teh 90 minutes because it'll just get worse haha.


----------



## wilkeliza

poison ivy said:


> you have to line up wherever the touch points are uncovered.  This is one of the first things they came around to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also an AP line (far right) which they opened up for EMH / DVC Pandora that day.  Not sure how many touch points will be used tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People tend to automatically line up behind whomever is first. On Monday there were only a couple entry points.



So weird to see the gates down! I worked at the parks and have never seen the gates down. Does every park have those?


----------



## FastPasser.

CAS239 said:


> I waited 4 hours in line a couple years ago during Star Wars Weekend for the gift shop "Darths Maul".


 You got my curiosity up. What was it that was worth 4 hours of your life? I'm wondering if you were in line when I was there because I worked the Darths Maul line a couple of times.


----------



## FastPasser.

wilkeliza said:


> So weird to see the gates down! I worked at the parks and have never seen the gates down. Does every park have those?


I've seen gates at DHS, but I'm not sure if they go all the way across. I've never noticed them at MK or Epcot.


----------



## johnsgrl

poison ivy said:


> you have to line up wherever the touch points are uncovered.  This is one of the first things they came around to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also an AP line (far right) which they opened up for EMH / DVC Pandora that day.  Not sure how many touch points will be used tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People tend to automatically line up behind whomever is first. On Monday there were only a couple entry points.



Thank you, that is very helpful!


----------



## poison ivy

patrickpiteo said:


> Also like to know do you need to bend your knees like back or is more just like sittiing down and forward.



Depends on your height.  I'm 5'4 and was on my toes both times.  1st was with my legs pretty much straight down like riding a standard motorcycle only much lower to the ground - which is why you are on the balls of your feet.

(similar to figure in the middle of this schematic)





  2nd time, I bent my body a little more and moved my knees all the way forward into the front cavity more like riding a sportbike.

My DH is 6 ft.  He was hitting his knees on something when he pulled too far forward so he moved his legs back a little resting on his toes. (similar to figure 2nd from left)


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I got picked at my work location to go over to DAK and see Pandora!

I fit on FoP but I feel like if I was much bigger I wouldn't. For reference, I can ride everything at Universal but need a modified seat on RRR, and I can't ride Mako at SeaWorld because my thighs are too big. 

I loved both rides. I also had the cheeseburger "pod" kids meal while my coordinator bought something at the gift shop.


----------



## china mom

mouselovenfamily said:


> I've heard FoP can have restrictions for the size of riders and several people have been removed due to size. Can anyone answer what sizes is too big for the ride? We are going in October and hate to waste a FP on the ride if members of our group are too big to ride.



I am 5'9, 204 pounds, female and carry all my weight in my belly and my boobs.  I had no problem at all.


----------



## jade1

FastPasser. said:


> I've seen gates at DHS, but I'm not sure if they go all the way across. I've never noticed them at MK or Epcot.



Grabbed a photo of the MK gate (handle) years ago-never seen them closed though.


----------



## Gus V.

Accident said:


> To be honest it took me an hour including the ride to do it in preview.   It might be the first ride I wasn't uphappy for waiting and probably would have been ok with double the wait..    But, I wasn't trying to do the whole park that day so it didnt' matter if it took longer, I wasn't missing out on anything else so I might be a little jadded/blind to what the impact of that long off a wait really was.



I'm definitely willing to wait that long to experience it all, though I dont think we will have to in early December.  We will be allocating two days for AK/Pandora out of 7 days


----------



## Gus V.

dina444444 said:


> My MDE just says the ride opens tomorrow when I click on it.



Try to do an update, that might do it


----------



## wilkeliza

jade1 said:


> Grabbed a photo of the MK gate (handle) years ago-never seen them closed though.



Oh yeah the MK ones are the tunnels under the train station right not the tapstiles. I closed Epcot many nights and never saw gates there. I legit have no clue if the prk ever really "locked up" and like I said one of 10 regular day employees left many a night.


----------



## dina444444

Gus V. said:


> Try to do an update, that might do it


I updated it last night. It's not  showing any other updates. The rides show up when you scroll over that part of AK but it just says they open tomorrow.


----------



## gap2368

dina444444 said:


> I updated it last night. It's not  showing any other updates. The rides show up when you scroll over that part of AK but it just says they open tomorrow.


this is what mine says I also just did the last update


----------



## Accident

dina444444 said:


> I updated it last night. It's not  showing any other updates. The rides show up when you scroll over that part of AK but it just says they open tomorrow.



I'm on android, I can't see them either.    For a long time we were ahead of the app curve this year but seems apple got the new version where you can see it out earlier..

It's also past 2pm, others reported the soft would be over at 2 so we might be looking for something that isn't there right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> I updated it last night. It's not  showing any other updates. The rides show up when you scroll over that part of AK but it just says they open tomorrow.



I don't see times either - maybe it is an IOS vs Android thing?  I am on IOS


----------



## jodim

FOP- I'm 5'5" and weigh 294 with a 54" stomach.   I rode today and just fit.   I feel if I was any bigger I wouldn't have been able to. 
That said the ride is amazing! We loved it and can't wait to go again.


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't see times either - maybe it is an IOS vs Android thing?  I am on IOS


I'm on iOS as well


----------



## cmarsh31

Saw both wait times earlier, around noontime, on my Samsung, but now they're gone - which is even more confusing.


----------



## gap2368

Accident said:


> I'm on android, I can't see them either.    For a long time we were ahead of the app curve this year but seems apple got the new version where you can see it out earlier..
> 
> It's also past 2pm, others reported the soft would be over at 2 so we might be looking for something that isn't there right now.


I have an iPhone and can not see a thing or could not this morning


----------



## Lesley Wake

I'm honestly a bit annoyed at how Disney has not included a lot of the cool things in the FP line. When we visited Harry Potter in Hollywood we rode Forbidden Journey once thru the entire standby queue. We were given a front of line pass by someone working the ride because my dad's Arthur Weasley costume was spot on! In the express line you get to see everything-they have a separate stair entrance with the 4 house founders portraits talking to each other. Then you enter the regular rooms just walk thru a separate line than SB. And you merge at the very end. It's weird Disney couldn't have done something similar.


----------



## wilkeliza

Lesley Wake said:


> I'm honestly a bit annoyed at how Disney has not included a lot of the cool things in the FP line. When we visited Harry Potter in Hollywood we rode Forbidden Journey once thru the entire standby queue. We were given a front of line pass by someone working the ride because my dad's Arthur Weasley costume was spot on! In the express line you get to see everything-they have a separate stair entrance with the 4 house founders portraits talking to each other. Then you enter the regular rooms just walk thru a separate line than SB. And you merge at the very end. It's weird Disney couldn't have done something similar.



There are plenty express pass lines at universal where you skip everything as well. Having physically seperate lines makes it harder to skip into the FP line and is very smart on the operations point.


----------



## Strikan

Just want to say thank you to all the folks who are willing to list their body types and sizes on here and give guidance for fitting on FOP.  It is incredibly helpful.  Thank you everyone.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lesley Wake said:


> I'm honestly a bit annoyed at how Disney has not included a lot of the cool things in the FP line. When we visited Harry Potter in Hollywood we rode Forbidden Journey once thru the entire standby queue. We were given a front of line pass by someone working the ride because my dad's Arthur Weasley costume was spot on! In the express line you get to see everything-they have a separate stair entrance with the 4 house founders portraits talking to each other. Then you enter the regular rooms just walk thru a separate line than SB. And you merge at the very end. It's weird Disney couldn't have done something similar.



I think it would be nice if they had something that was cool and could only be seen from the FP line, but am ok with most of the cool stuff being in the standby line as that is what it is for - to entertain while you are waiting hours and hours


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

I need to cancel a FP+ for FoP tomorrow morning 8:45-9:45 AM for 3 people. We've been fortunate enough to ride 4 times during the AP preview and soft opening today, so I'd love for someone else to be able to ride! Going to cancel at 6:00 PM EST.

ETA: Just canceled. Sorry I was a little late.


----------



## Monima

gap2368 said:


> show up at 8 or before they will set you at 8 am even with a 8:30 eat and try to be out by 845 if not earlier and you should beat the RD crowded my a few seconds to a minute or two.



Thank you


----------



## rteetz

Sigh.... 

They removed the AK sign in the walkway to the park from the buses. 

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/868155441586593792


----------



## CAS239

As I was just heading toward the World Showcase right now in Epcot I walked past Joel David Moore from Avatar/Grandmas Boy. Couldn't remember his name so I just walked by because I figured he wouldn't like "Hey Grandmas boy!" shouted


----------



## CAS239

rteetz said:


> Sigh....
> 
> They removed the AK sign in the walkway to the park from the buses.
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/868155441586593792



Rumor is their replacing the dragon on it with a banshee.......but idk how true that is


----------



## rteetz

CAS239 said:


> Rumor is their replacing the dragon on it with a banshee.......but idk how true that is


I feel like you don't need to remove the whole sign for that though.


----------



## Accident

CAS239 said:


> Rumor is their replacing the dragon on it with a banshee.......but idk how true that is



that's interesting. I was talking to my daughter the other day and we were looking at the signage trying to guess how long before the dragon is changed.


----------



## BebopBaloo

rteetz said:


> Disney put up a photo of the ground breaking of Pandora in the canteen. They photoshopped out Tom Staggs, Meg Crofton, and Bruce Vaugh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/868086540706205696



Why...?


----------



## CAS239

rteetz said:


> I feel like you don't need to remove the whole sign for that though.



That's my thought as well when I read people saying that. Seems like it could be an overnight quick job with the right people


----------



## Capang

@FastPasser.  or anyone else that can shed some light.... what happens if you have a FP for a ride in pandora but the land is restricted/closed/or the line is so long it will take longer than your FP window to get in? I will be there in a couple weeks and I'm wondering if we need to be in pandora well ahead of our FP.


----------



## RachelTori

rteetz said:


> Sigh....
> 
> They removed the AK sign in the walkway to the park from the buses.
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/868155441586593792



OH, NO!!


----------



## JennLTX

Our Official June Board is obviously extremely active, wondering about FPs and wait times and crowds and such.  We've got a couple of first-timers, and I suggested that if they aren't one-and-done, they might skip AK this time since it's not going to be indicative of future crowds.  I love AK so much, and the thought someone would be turned off because of the crowds around a new addition just kills me.  Obviously it's going to settle down eventually, even if FoP remains at FEA / Soarin / 7DMT levels, but it's certainly possible to sour a newbie on AK.

For our June folks, my prevailing thought has been not to base plans on what will happen over the next three holiday weekend days, but to start making assumptions around MDE reports on Wednesday and Thursday.  What say you, Pandora Masters?


----------



## beesly

rteetz said:


> Sigh....
> 
> They removed the AK sign in the walkway to the park from the buses.
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/868155441586593792


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

JennLTX said:


> Our Official June Board is obviously extremely active, wondering about FPs and wait times and crowds and such.  We've got a couple of first-timers, and I suggested that if they aren't one-and-done, they might skip AK this time since it's not going to be indicative of future crowds.  I love AK so much, and the thought someone would be turned off because of the crowds around a new addition just kills me.  Obviously it's going to settle down eventually, even if FoP remains at FEA / Soarin / 7DMT levels, but it's certainly possible to sour a newbie on AK.
> 
> For our June folks, my prevailing thought has been not to base plans on what will happen over the next three holiday weekend days, but to start making assumptions around MDE reports on Wednesday and Thursday.  What say you, Pandora Masters?


I think you're right about not judging all June trip days this year based on a major opening over Memorial Day Weekend!

As far as potentially skipping AK this June... On our shorter rD trips (3-5 days), we generally alternate skipping AK or DHS.  But I have to admit... with an opening like this, I would just be too curious -- crowds or not.  Even if I intended to go back to WDW at a time after crowds will have died down, I'd at least want to go check it out!  FP one ride, hang around the new land at night, SOMETHING!  I couldn't see skipping it, personally.


----------



## cmarsh31

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think you're right about not judging all June trip days this year based on a major opening over Memorial Day Weekend!
> 
> As far as potentially skipping AK this June... On our shorter rD trips (3-5 days), we generally alternate skipping AK or DHS.  But I have to admit... with an opening like this, I would just be too curious -- crowds or not.  Even if I intended to go back to WDW at a time after crowds will have died down, I'd at least want to go check it out!  FP one ride, hand around the new land at night, SOMETHING!  I couldn't see skipping it, personally.



That's exactly our plan for next Friday. FP, hit the pm EMH, then jet if it's really insane, but hopefully enjoy a bit of the atmosphere.


----------



## JennLTX

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think you're right about not judging all June trip days this year based on a major opening over Memorial Day Weekend!
> 
> As far as potentially skipping AK this June... On our shorter rD trips (3-5 days), we generally alternate skipping AK or DHS.  But I have to admit... with an opening like this, I would just be too curious -- crowds or not.  Even if I intended to go back to WDW at a time after crowds will have died down, I'd at least want to go check it out!  FP one ride, hang around the new land at night, SOMETHING!  I couldn't see skipping it, personally.


I agree.  The draw is strong with this one.  But if you've NEVER been, you knew you were going to come back, and you could use the time you'd stand in line for all the AK attractions standing in much shorter lines for classic WDW rides and shows, I think under those _very particular_ circumstances, skipping AK might not be a bad idea.

That said, our OP said she's probably one and done.  If any vets wanted to venture over and offer advice for our June Crew, I know it would be HUGELY appreciated!!!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-official-june-2017-thread.3516096/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

JennLTX said:


> I agree.  The draw is strong with this one.  But if you've NEVER been, you knew you were going to come back, and you could use the time you'd stand in line for all the AK attractions standing in much shorter lines for classic WDW rides and shows, I think under those _very particular_ circumstances, skipping AK might not be a bad idea.
> 
> That said, our OP said she's probably one and done.  If any vets wanted to venture over and offer advice for our June Crew, I know it would be HUGELY appreciated!!!
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-official-june-2017-thread.3516096/


I hear what you're saying.  Even if I had never been and was going back, I'd _probably_ do something like a rope drop morning at MK or Epcot, mid-day break, then 3 FP and evening in AK.  Catch a few rides with not too much of a wait, and check out the atmosphere at night.


----------



## JDUCKY

Watching the movie now.  first time since it came out. I tell ya, the FoP film and the area really do it justice


----------



## rteetz

BebopBaloo said:


> Why...?



Likely because they are no longer with the company but it is strange. 



Capang said:


> @FastPasser.  or anyone else that can shed some light.... what happens if you have a FP for a ride in pandora but the land is restricted/closed/or the line is so long it will take longer than your FP window to get in? I will be there in a couple weeks and I'm wondering if we need to be in pandora well ahead of our FP.



We don't know for sure. Most are saying you'll be let in if you have a FP.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

I saw the movie when it first came out and I wasn't that impressed, and I think I figured out why. As homework for my fastpasses next week, I just watched it again, and it was great! In the theater, I saw it in 3D and tonight I saw it in 2D. In 3D, I was in awe of the effects, but it took me out of the story. In 2D, I could just focus on the narrative, which was really good. I can't wait to visit next week.


----------



## Tonyz

Well it's finally May 27th!! Pandora is officially opened!! History being made!


----------



## Tonyz

This is the first new land (New Fantasyland was an extension of an already existing land) since the opening of Animal Kingdom right?


----------



## slaveone

Waiting in line at Animal Kingdom first people were here at 115. Around 7 people here so far and cold with the damp concrete.


----------



## Marshel

Tonyz said:


> This is the first new land (New Fantasyland was an extension of an already existing land) since the opening of Animal Kingdom right?



Asia wasn't there when AK opened but it had already been announced, I believe. There was also a rumor of Australia to go along with the planned Beastly Kingdom.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got to  Ak
The line back to bag check

The sign by the bus  has been moved the side to leave more space to walk


----------



## publix subs

here now. over under reaching capacity by 10am?


----------



## yulilin3

Everyone allowed in but then once inside resort guests go right, Non resort first go left and we are being held before the bridge to the tree of life


----------



## yulilin3

publix subs said:


> here now. over under reaching capacity by 10am?


The land maybe
The park i don't think so


----------



## yulilin3

They went through the line telling people that wanted merchandise they could go but it at the gift shop before the tree off life but you loose your place in line to go into the land.
Remember that ap mb that I didn't need...yeah


----------



## yulilin3

Manager said only 6000 people will be allowed into Pandora. While people leave more will be allowed in.


----------



## CAS239

So how did the line work with security? Since people got there well before security staff did the line start at bag check or at the tapstiles?


----------



## notnothin

How are offsite guests already in the park during EMH?  Is that normal?


----------



## CAS239

yulilin3 said:


> Manager said only 6000 people will be allowed into Pandora. While people leave more will be allowed in.



Wonder what the line will look like getting in if/when Pandora hits capacity and people are waiting.

For Dis entertainment they should have @FastPasser. working today and being the cast member letting people in and have him count out loud up to 6,000


----------



## CAS239

notnothin said:


> How are offsite guests already in the park during EMH?  Is that normal?



Sounds like they'll be held at tree of life. At some parks it's common to be inside the park and be held. Usually on site guests go left, off site goes right and gets held at the top of the bridge prior to heading toward the tree of life


----------



## Adreana

CAS239 said:


> So how did the line work with security? Since people got there well before security staff did the line start at bag check or at the tapstiles?



I arrived a little before 5 and we lined up outside of bag check. In line for FOP now and have a FP for over Journey later!


----------



## randumb0

have fun it's definitely worth the wait


----------



## KStash

Happy first day of Pandora opening!  Can't wait to hear reports on how the day goes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> They went through the line telling people that wanted merchandise they could go but it at the gift shop before the tree off life but you loose your place in line to go into the land.
> Remember that ap mb that I didn't need...yeah



I see the purple LE band is now showing up in the Shop Disney app but says in store only.  Thinking here won't be any left by the time I get there on Wed.  Oh well


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Have a great Opening Day everyone who is able to be there!


----------



## yulilin3

The resort guest line its not moving already.
Backed up.
Managers are saying maybe a 5 hour wait for non guests


----------



## wrf2e

Line for Non-Resort guests is down around the back side of guest services...towards Rainforest.


----------



## notnothin

Reading that Pandora is now at capacity.


----------



## randumb0

TheMaxRebo said:


> I see the purple LE band is now showing up in the Shop Disney app but says in store only.  Thinking here won't be any left by the time I get there on Wed.  Oh well



LE band?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

randumb0 said:


> LE band?



The Limited Edition opening day magic band


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

The purple LE band was always available on the app since it was released last week. It now says in store only. Glad I ordered mine. Its the teal LE AP band that is supposed to be available today at Wind Traders that is not on the app. Hopefully it will show up.


----------



## CAS239

FastPasser. said:


> You got my curiosity up. What was it that was worth 4 hours of your life? I'm wondering if you were in line when I was there because I worked the Darths Maul line a couple of times.



I was getting a bunch of Annual Passholder/limited edition items.

I would've never waited 4 hours if you would've told me prior it would be that long..I honestly wasn't expecting a wait at all since we arrived about an hour prior to park opening #rookiemistake

But after waiting an hour it was like "ok can't be much longer.". After two hours "omg how much longer. We've waited this long though"

This was when they had Darths Maul set up on the other side of the wall from RnR and right next to ToT.

Following year I believe they had it over in the building by Toy Story but it wasn't nearly as big and I didn't wait long in that line at all.

But back to Pandora lol


----------



## BuckeyeBama

yulilin3 said:


> The resort guest line its not moving already.
> Backed up.
> Managers are saying maybe a 5 hour wait for non guests


5 hours before you even get on line for a ride? Who does this?


----------



## CAS239

TheMaxRebo said:


> I see the purple LE band is now showing up in the Shop Disney app but says in store only.  Thinking here won't be any left by the time I get there on Wed.  Oh well



Want me to grab one and hide it in the store somewhere? Lol

It's a limited run of 2,000, I'm going to AK in a little bit and I'm wondering if it'll even still be in stock then. I'm not getting one, but interested in seeing if it'll be gone so quick


----------



## CAS239

yulilin3 said:


> The resort guest line its not moving already.
> Backed up.
> Managers are saying maybe a 5 hour wait for non guests



About how many people back would you say you are from getting into Pandora?

I'll be getting there around 8:30 but hoping there's no wait to proceed into the rest of AK.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> The purple LE band was always available on the app since it was released last week. It now says in store only. Glad I ordered mine. Its the teal LE AP band that is supposed to be available today at Wind Traders that is not on the app. Hopefully it will show up.



Yeah, I was thinking wouldn't ship to me before my trip so was hoping to do the "deliver to my resort" option, but you have to be within two days of check in so that wound up not working out for me so well.

Oh well


----------



## CAS239




----------



## FastPasser.

CAS239 said:


> For Dis entertainment they should have @FastPasser. working today and being the cast member letting people in and have him count out loud up to 6,000


With Pandora opening today, my work is done there, it's off to other WDW locations to annoy and harass as many guests as I can.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FastPasser. said:


> With Pandora opening today, my work is done there, it's off to other WDW locations to annoy and harass as many guests as I can.



just like Walt intended ... never looking backwards, always moving forward


----------



## yulilin3

Single rider line Ida not open today.
Just did mobile food ordering and saved about 10 minutes


----------



## abnihon

We're arriving tomorrow.  These reports are scaring me!!


----------



## Adreana

I was in line for FOP maybe a little before 7 and was off the ride by 7:35


----------



## lobolabo

On our way to AK now. I'm hoping we can get into pandora as we have FP.


----------



## poison ivy

A lot of action today. been following on Twitter #visitpandora.  I just read that if you have a FP you will be let in.  That's going to be the golden ticket! 
Good luck to everyone there and planning to visit this weekend.


----------



## CAS239

lobolabo said:


> On our way to AK now. I'm hoping we can get into pandora as we have FP.


Let us know how it goes


----------



## Lost Yeti

DAK at phase 1 closure...


----------



## poison ivy

Adreana said:


> I was in line for FOP maybe a little before 7 and was off the ride by 7:35



You did great.  How was it being in line in the wee hrs this morning?  The earliest I've gotten there was 6 am.


----------



## yulilin3

Mobile ordering is the best thing ever. And the pork hash is amazing


----------



## notnothin

yulilin3 said:


> Mobile ordering is the best thing ever. And the pork hash is amazing



Thanks for your stream earlier.  It was great!


----------



## publix subs

Lost Yeti said:


> DAK at phase 1 closure...



alright everyone pay up


----------



## yulilin3

notnothin said:


> Thanks for your stream earlier.  It was great!


 thanks for watching.


----------



## DaisyNY

Oh, no...hope crowd calms down by next Saturday! We have FP+ for ROL and reservations for Tiffins. I wasn't planning to arrive until the early afternoon...may have to rethink our plan!


----------



## CAS239

Line for the store windtraders posted 6 min ago by WDWNT


----------



## Lost Yeti

Guest with FP+ *are* being allowed to pass the queue entering Pandora.

I'm glad I decided not to go today


----------



## wrf2e

They are telling people in line to get into Pandora who have fastpasses to go do other things in the park and come back 10 minutes before their time.


----------



## poison ivy

wrf2e said:


> They are telling people in line to get into Pandora who have fastpasses to go do other things in the park and come back 10 minutes before their time.



I don't know if I'd leave.  Being that close to getting in.  tough decision unless my FP+ was pretty far away.


----------



## danikoski

MDE wait times right now before park official open:
FoP 195 minutes
NRJ 120 minutes


----------



## abnihon

I was just able to pick up a NRJ FP for Tues.  Looks like some people are scared off by crowd reports!


----------



## poison ivy

CAS239 said:


> Line for the store windtraders posted 6 min ago by WDWNT
> 
> View attachment 240014



This line is deceiving.  It doesn't take into account all the FoP riders coming in thru the back entrance.  The exit automatically goes through the store.


----------



## FastPasser.

As of 8:30am, Animal Kingdom is open to all Guests. However, the queue line to enter Pandora is now at more than 30 minutes for Guests who are queuing at the Discovery Island bridge area.

At this time, only Guests who meet the following criteria are being allowed access to Pandora without waiting in line. Guests with confirmed mobile orders may no longer enter at this time.

Guests with FastPass+ for Pandora attractions
Guests with eDAS
Guests on VIP/DSA tours
Guests with return times for Avatar Maker
Guests returning for face paint touch-ups


----------



## CAS239

Just got to Ak, plenty of parking left


----------



## lobolabo

There are CMs calling out FP times near the entrance to Pandora, so those with FPs are allowed to enter at their times. Our FP time is 935.

There's a lot of people who had no idea it would be this crazy.


----------



## Lost Yeti

So, I guess the talk of the FoP queue line being able to hold 6 hours worth of guests was exaggerated? From twitter pics it seems the line is near the Africa exit and is being called a 3.5-4hr wait. Perhaps there is a bottleneck to enter the queue itself?


----------



## notnothin

Lost Yeti said:


> So, I guess the talk of the FoP queue line being able to hold 6 hours worth of guests was exaggerated? From twitter pics it seems the line is near the Africa exit and is being called a 3.5-4hr wait. Perhaps there is a bottleneck to enter the queue itself



I was just wondering this same thing.  Are they not making full use of this massive queue?


----------



## ethanwa

We have a FP for Flight of Passage at 9pm. Really hope we can get into Animal Kingdom and Pandora for it.


----------



## poison ivy

Lost Yeti said:


> So, I guess the talk of the FoP queue line being able to hold 6 hours worth of guests was exaggerated? From twitter pics it seems the line is near the Africa exit and is being called a 3.5-4hr wait. Perhaps there is a bottleneck to enter the queue itself?



They were saying the posted wait times are only measuring from the point at the front of the ride entrance into the queue.  But I didn't feel it was a 6 hr queue when we walked through - even with the FP+ riders.  I refrained from posting pics to not reveal too much.  It is a long queue though, but it doesn't take 10mins to get through with no wait.


----------



## hawaiiangal

I got to AK at exactly 5:30am. I was within the first 100 people in line once we got to the entrance by Tiffins. I went straight to FoP at open and was off at exactly 7:30am. I then went to the canteen for breakfast, line went quick - fruit plate was fresh and delicious, lots of seating. At 8:20am I went back to FoP for my FP time which was 8:10-9:10. I was back out front at 8:38am. I'm just sitting here people watching looking straight at the Windtrader and Pongu lines which are quite long. I got the extra FP in the glitch phase so I will be heading to River Journey in a few minutes for my 9:15-10:15 FP. 

So glad I got here early. 
The lines look very long, broken up and confusing. 
I was lucky enough to also do an AP preview last Sunday.....pre-insanity.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

poison ivy said:


> They were saying the posted wait times are only measuring from the point at the front of the queue.  But I didn't feel it was a 6 hr queue when we walked through - even with the FP+ riders.  I refrained from posting pics to not reveal too much.  It is a long queue though, but it doesn't take 10mins to get through with no wait.


With FP+ getting most of the rides, the queue has to hold fewer guests to hit a 6 hour wait. I was on a 90 minute line last week with no FP+ riders and we were easily 3/4 of the way through the queue before we hit the crowd.


----------



## publix subs

also if it helps anyone here, i am 6'6" 315 pounds and i fit (quite uncomfortably but gosh darn it i fit) on FoP


Spoiler


----------



## cigar95

FastPasser. said:


> With Pandora opening today, my work is done there, it's off to other WDW locations to annoy and harass as many guests as I can.


FP, now that you're moving on, can you give us a little about what your position is?

(Also still curious about your subtle switch to a new account name a couple weeks ago, but would rather here about what you do for the company.)

And I'll add my voice to the many thanks.


----------



## cigar95

Anyone recall the last time DAK had a phase closure at any level?


----------



## Regan117

*thankful we will have a VIP guide for the 4th of July** 

Stay hydrated everyone!


----------



## poison ivy

hawaiiangal said:


> I got to AK at exactly 5:30am. I was within the first 100 people in line once we got to the entrance by Tiffins. I went straight to FoP at open and was off at exactly 7:30am. I then went to the canteen for breakfast, line went quick - fruit plate was fresh and delicious, lots of seating. At 8:20am I went back to FoP for my FP time which was 8:10-9:10. I was back out front at 8:38am. I'm just sitting here people watching looking straight at the Windtrader and Pongu lines which are quite long. I got the extra FP in the glitch phase so I will be heading to River Journey in a few minutes for my 9:15-10:15 FP.
> 
> So glad I got here early.
> The lines look very long, broken up and confusing.
> I was lucky enough to also do an AP preview last Sunday.....pre-insanity.



Excellent post.  Love how it all came together.  If you were only 100 back with EMH once you got thru the entrance, it sounds like the majority of people in line at the front of the gates were non-resort guests.


----------



## CAS239

Line to enter Pandora for standby starts at Tree of life, goes up toward the top of bridge heading to front of park, then wraps back down to island mercantile and toward pandora. First pic those on the left side is the line




Line for Starbucks



Line for safari starts near the music stage


----------



## poison ivy

publix subs said:


> also if it helps anyone here, i am 6'6" 315 pounds and i fit (quite uncomfortably but gosh darn it i fit) on FoP
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Did you have to have a CM assist?


----------



## Spridell

These pictures are incredible.

People reporting on twitter that Pandora is full to capacity and AK about to stop letting people in?


----------



## lobolabo

Current wait times posted outside Pandora.


----------



## FastPasser.

cigar95 said:


> FP, now that you're moving on, can you give us a little about what your position is?
> (Also still curious about your subtle switch to a new account name a couple weeks ago, but would rather here about what you do for the company.)
> And I'll add my voice to the many thanks.


You're welcome, but so as not to bore everyone or go off topic, I'll PM you later.


----------



## lovethattink

We have a FP for later for the river. DS  is in rehearsal til noon. Not sure what I'm going to do, but @yulilin3 already claimed dibs to try to get my FPs if I cancel.


----------



## FastPasser.

Latest Advisory, as of 9:10am, AK is open to all Guests, however, the queue line to enter Pandora is now at more than 60 minutes. Only Guests who meet the following criteria are being allowed access to Pandora without waiting in line. Guests with confirmed mobile orders may no longer enter at this time.

Guests with FastPass+ for Pandora attractions
Guests with eDAS
Guests on VIP/DSA tours
Guests with return times for Avatar Maker
Guests returning for face paint touch-ups


----------



## publix subs

poison ivy said:


> Did you have to have a CM assist?


i used the test seat, im currently in line. but the dude at the test seat was very nice and helped me figure out the perfect position. i didn't fit at first but after about 3 minutes we figured it out and i was half way into the green


----------



## yulilin3

Posted wait time right is 250 minutes.
I heard someone exiting say that from  actual queue entrance out was 45minutes
Bathroom lines are crazy to, if you're coming and you need to go dont wait


----------



## mshanson3121

yulilin3 said:


> The resort guest line its not moving already.
> Backed up.
> Managers are saying maybe a 5 hour wait for non guests



I admit, this blows me away. There is absolutely nothing on earth (in the way of entertainment, attractions, parks, rides etc...), that I would stand in line for 5 hours for. It shocks me there are that many people crazy enough to do it.  I wonder how many people will pass out from heat exhaustion standing in that line...


----------



## poison ivy

BuckeyeBama said:


> With FP+ getting most of the rides, the queue has to hold fewer guests to hit a 6 hour wait. I was on a 90 minute line last week with no FP+ riders and we were easily 3/4 of the way through the queue before we hit the crowd.



Did it take 90 mins?  It sounds like the wait time may have been exaggerated if you were 3/4 through before lining up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> I admit, this blows me away. There is absolutely nothing on earth (in the way of entertainment, attractions, parks, rides etc...), that I would stand in line for 5 hours for. It shocks me there are that many people crazy enough to do it.  I wonder how many people will pass out from heat exhaustion standing in that line...



I think a lot of it is to be there on opening day and to be part of it all - it is an event and we very much live in an event driven society

If you are with a group and planned for this I bet you can still enjoy yourself

I do feel for the people that showed up not expecting anything like this though (not everyone is on message boards)


----------



## poison ivy

yulilin3 said:


> Posted wait time right is 250 minutes.
> I heard someone exiting say that from  actual queue entrance out was 45minutes
> Bathroom lines are crazy to, if you're coming and you need to go dont wait



are you still planning to sit there all day?


----------



## randumb0

I'm confused. Some people are saying 5 hours and others are saying 60 mins


----------



## randumb0

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think a lot of it is to be there on opening day and to be part of it all - it is an event and we very much live in an event driven society
> 
> If you are with a group and planned for this I bet you can still enjoy yourself
> 
> I do feel for the people that showed up not expecting anything like this though (not everyone is on message boards)



I live in Orlando and many local didnt even know about it


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:


> are you still planning to sit there all day?


Yes. Currently under the floating mountains on a nice branch


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

randumb0 said:


> I'm confused. Some people are saying 5 hours and others are saying 60 mins



Was just about to post the same...


----------



## yulilin3

Anything posted about the activity to help raise funds? On mde nothing is popping up


----------



## kricha06

poison ivy said:


> This line is deceiving.  It doesn't take into account all the FoP riders coming in thru the back entrance.  The exit automatically goes through the store.



They're actually routing the exit around the gift shop today. The only way in is through that line.


----------



## poison ivy

yulilin3 said:


> Yes. Currently under the floating mountains on a nice branch



What's the temp?  I'd get in a standby line.


----------



## CAS239

Correction to my photos I posted..Pandora line starts near island merchantile, wraps up the bridge to the front entrance and then back down toward Pandora

 

This is part of the line to the right side of the pic that's near the front of the park


----------



## CAS239

randumb0 said:


> I'm confused. Some people are saying 5 hours and others are saying 60 mins



The 60 min wait is likely for the bathrooms lol


----------



## rteetz

cigar95 said:


> Anyone recall the last time DAK had a phase closure at any level?


I can't think of any time. Even Everest really didn't do this.


----------



## rteetz

I have seen a 90 minute wait posted just for Windtraders.


----------



## Tomh

publix subs said:


> also if it helps anyone here, i am 6'6" 315 pounds and i fit (quite uncomfortably but gosh darn it i fit) on FoP
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Yes, that helps quite a bit.  I am 5'9" and about 190, but with pretty substantial calf muscles.  I had some concerns, but looking at your picture gives me a fair bit of confidence that I won't have much trouble.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## rteetz

They did put some signage up in the land.


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:


> What's the temp?  I'd get in a standby line.


I've actually been thinking about it.


----------



## rteetz

Report from Park Pass on Twitter, 1 hour 42 minutes in queue before reaching pre-show for FoP.


----------



## rteetz

They are not doing Photopass near the mountains at his time due to crowds.


----------



## JDUCKY

randumb0 said:


> I'm confused. Some people are saying 5 hours and others are saying 60 mins


I thought the poster meant it's 60 min worth of wait to even get to the start of the queue


----------



## rteetz

According to MDE at 9:07

FoP 250 minute wait
NRJ 200 minute wait


----------



## poison ivy

kricha06 said:


> They're actually routing the exit around the gift shop today. The only way in is through that line.


wow.  too bad for all the riders.  this was the exit on Monday. 











my son's souvenir


----------



## randumb0

rteetz said:


> Report from Park Pass on Twitter, 1 hour 42 minutes in queue before reaching pre-show for FoP.



that wait time has since jumped though


----------



## rteetz

Merchandise bag


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

These reports make me almost glad I won't be back at Disney til the hype has WAY died down! However, my next Disney trip is likely going to be coinciding with the opening of Star Wars land and this is giving me a small hint about how crazy that will be....


----------



## randumb0

You couldnt pay me to be there on opening day of Star Wars


----------



## hawaiiangal

poison ivy said:


> Excellent post.  Love how it all came together.  If you were only 100 back with EMH once you got thru the entrance, it sounds like the majority of people in line at the front of the gates were non-resort guests.



Yes, it's possible there were a lot of non-resort guests but honestly I was suprised at how few people there were - I was hoping to be there by 5am but was running late and Uber took a few minutes longer than expected. When I arrived I got in a line that only had about 10 people in it. Bag check took a bit and I got to be about 50-100 people back in a line for the tapstiles. But they let us through there around 6:20 and that's when I made it up close walking to the Pandora entrance. 

Added note: I got in the River Journey FP at 9:46 and was out front at 9:57.

Sitting in the bench cubby area now and it's pretty mellow here. The lines are crazy long everywhere (including bathrooms) but the walkways are really manageable and plenty of room for people taking pictures, etc.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

randumb0 said:


> You couldnt pay me to be there on opening day of Star Wars



I mean, there's something to be said about the experience, being part of an "opening day". And on the plus side, the other parks will probably be dead that day!


----------



## lobolabo

rteetz said:


> I have seen a 90 minute wait posted just for Windtraders.



Just asked the CM at the end of the line for Windtraders-- 1 hour and 50 minutes to get into the shop. 
I hopped to the line for Pongu Pongu instead.


----------



## rteetz

randumb0 said:


> You couldnt pay me to be there on opening day of Star Wars


I'd imagine Potter type pre-opening lines, Park closure, and well over 3-4 hour waits for attractions.


----------



## rteetz

Disney is sending this message to guests via MDE


----------



## yulilin3

randumb0 said:


> You couldnt pay me to be there on opening day of Star Wars


I'll be there. No payment needed


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

I really hope that most of the people in line are passholders and CMs who aren't spending their whole Disney vacation in one line. Haha.


----------



## yulilin3

So got in line for FoP. Posted wait time is 250, people exiting the ride said it took them only 1 hour and 45 minutes
We will see


----------



## Farro

Thank god we aren't going until the end of October!


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> So got in line for FoP. Posted wait time is 250, people exiting the ride said it took them only 1 hour and 45 minutes
> We will see


I have seen reports of that on Twitter.


----------



## rteetz

I am really interested to see what tomorrow is like. Of course today is crazy being opening day but tomorrow would be interesting to compare. I am just hoping it's not this crazy on Wednesday.


----------



## rteetz

The single rider line is not open at this time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I am really interested to see what tomorrow is like. Of course today is crazy being opening day but tomorrow would be interesting to compare. *I am just hoping it's not this crazy on Wednesday*.



+EleventyBillion


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> I am really interested to see what tomorrow is like. Of course today is crazy being opening day but tomorrow would be interesting to compare. I am just hoping it's not this crazy on Wednesday.


I'll be there tomorrow so hoping it's not as bad as today, which it shouldn't be since it is opening day today.


----------



## rteetz

Joe Rohde is making the rounds, landed at MCO early this morning then jet setting back off to CA later for Guardians in DCA.


----------



## Liljo22

Conflicting reports on the wait to get in.  Attractions Mag is twitting 25 minutes.  WDWMagic says 2 hours.


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> I am really interested to see what tomorrow is like. Of course today is crazy being opening day but tomorrow would be interesting to compare. I am just hoping it's not this crazy on Wednesday.


I'll be there tomorrow with a 20mo old.


----------



## rteetz

Liljo22 said:


> Conflicting reports on the wait to get in.  Attractions Mag is twitting 25 minutes.  WDWMagic says 2 hours.


I don't think it's 25 minutes.


----------



## lobolabo

rteetz said:


> Joe Rohde is making the rounds, landed at MCO early this morning then jet setting back off to CA later for Guardians in DCA.



I'll let you know if we see him!


----------



## rteetz

Blog Mickey reported that it took 1 hour 11 minutes to get into the cave in the FoP queue.


----------



## Accident

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be there. No payment needed



Same but I do accept tips


----------



## StarGirl11

Liljo22 said:


> Conflicting reports on the wait to get in.  Attractions Mag is twitting 25 minutes.  WDWMagic says 2 hours.



Attractions Mag most recent tweet on it said 55 minutes, almost an hour ago. Even if that's accurate I would doubt any time posting that's more then 15-30 minutes old at this point considering how crazy it is.


----------



## lovethattink

lovethattink said:


> Has anyone given thought about what might happen if Pandora reaches capacity?



I had a feeling this would happen, back in March.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I appreciate that even for the capacity closure signs they are keeping up the theming and referring to people as "travelers" not guests


----------



## CAS239

Liljo22 said:


> Conflicting reports on the wait to get in.  Attractions Mag is twitting 25 minutes.  WDWMagic says 2 hours.



Looking at the lines I saw waiting, not a chance it's 20 min. People entering the line if I had to guess will be waiting easily 60+ min to get into Pandora. It really wasn't even moving, so it's not like it was a steady walk to get in


----------



## yulilin3

If anyone is keeping track of my wait time. I'm about to get into the actual standby queue by the test vehicle
Once inside there's no good reception so guess see you in 2 hours 
Btw it wouldn't surprise me if they close FoP standby line buy 9pm


----------



## CAS239

I'm interested in what it'll look like tonight. We want to head back over to AK around 10pm to see Pandora at night, but I'll skip that if I have to wait to get into the land


----------



## maryj11

I think they need to do something to make opening day easier for everyone. Maybe sell tickets with time frames that only allows so many people to enter Pandora for couple hours then next group could enter.


----------



## Capang

I'm really interested to see what crowds are like from 11-1 this week.  DH and I, or probably just me, were planning on spending a few nights there next week. We may not be able to wait out that FoP line, but if we see a line under 2 hours we would try. Not going to hold my breath on that one lol.  FP is NRJ since we are travellling with a little one and a grandparent.


----------



## rteetz

maryj11 said:


> I think they need to do something to make opening day easier for everyone. Maybe sell tickets with time frames that only allows so many people to enter Pandora for couple hours then next group could enter.


You can't really do that. At some point you have to open to everyone and you have to know there will be crowds.


----------



## Lost Yeti

DAK now at phase 3 closure... per Blog Mickey and WDW News Today


----------



## rteetz

CM's are having guests try out the FoP test seat.


----------



## publix subs

yulilin3 said:


> If anyone is keeping track of my wait time. I'm about to get into the actual standby queue by the test vehicle
> Once inside there's no good reception so guess see you in 2 hours
> Btw it wouldn't surprise me if they close FoP standby line buy 9pm


there's wifi in here. approaching 150 minutes waiting


----------



## rteetz

Tree of Life Awakening viewing will be available along Africa/Asia trail starting tonight.


----------



## rteetz

NRJ now saying 210 minutes on MDE.


----------



## Lost Yeti

rteetz said:


> CM's are having guests try out the FoP test seat.



I'm really curious to hear how the test seat works out and if it winds up being accurate for everyone. I don't see any reason why it wouldn't, but you never know.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Wow! We have a vacation planned in August. I'm hoping things improve a little by then.


----------



## randumb0

wow phase 3 closure


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

Lost Yeti said:


> DAK now at phase 3 closure... per Blog Mickey and WDW News Today


What's involved in a phase 3?


----------



## lobolabo

Lost Yeti said:


> DAK now at phase 3 closure... per Blog Mickey and WDW News Today




What does that phase entail?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I am really interested to see what tomorrow is like. Of course today is crazy being opening day but tomorrow would be interesting to compare. I am just hoping it's not this crazy on Wednesday.


I really hope so too.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

lobolabo said:


> What does that phase entail?



Only disney resort guests, passholders, or guests with a dining reservation I think


----------



## hawaiiangal

I just left. The line to enter Pandora wraps all the way down to Rainforest Cafe. 

The end of both ride lines were down the exit path near Lion King bathrooms!!

There is absolutely no chance the wait to enter the land is anywhere near under an hour.


----------



## randumb0

Hannahinwonderland said:


> Only disney resort guests, passholders, or guests with a dining reservation I think



correct


----------



## maryj11

rteetz said:


> You can't really do that. At some point you have to open to everyone and you have to know there will be crowds.


True. Maybe a special fastpass. That way you wont be waiting in line and know when it is your time to enter.


----------



## Accident

I"m kicking myself for not booking a doors off helicopter tour over AK right now..  would be amazing to get photos of this..   Don't think anyone has ever done aerial park closure before.


----------



## Accident

maryj11 said:


> True. Maybe a special fastpass. That way you wont be waiting in line and know when it is your time to enter.



They did that for 4 weeks of cast, then ap holders then press.      imagine if they didn't?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

maryj11 said:


> I think they need to do something to make opening day easier for everyone. Maybe sell tickets with time frames that only allows so many people to enter Pandora for couple hours then next group could enter.



I mean, they had previews for several weeks where you did just that, book a few hour time frame..  If they only did what you said others will complain if they don't get one, etc.

No way to make everyone happy - and it should really just be today that is this crazy so just one day to deal with it and then get passed it


----------



## maryj11

CAS239 said:


> I'm interested in what it'll look like tonight. We want to head back over to AK around 10pm to see Pandora at night, but I'll skip that if I have to wait to get into the land


Take some photos to post if you go.


----------



## Tonyz

WOW!!! These updates are nuts! I'm thrilled that people are flocking to see this masterwork of a land. But I'm even more thrilled that I won't be there until early September when all these kids are back in school!


----------



## yulilin3

Cm are making everyone that might not fit try the test vehicle before getting in line
The pictures on the previous page was just a lady that wanted a picture. She want asked to try it
I have seen about 10 guests be asked to try the seat, only 1 has not been able to ride


----------



## yulilin3

Half way up the mountain/outdoor queue


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> CM's are having guests try out the FoP test seat.
> 
> View attachment 240037 View attachment 240038



That is a really good shot at it and I can see why there could be issues with the leg restraints just fitting in below your thighs and where it hits your calves and stuff


----------



## wareagle57

I was expecting today to be bad. But when I woke up around 7:30 eastern and saw the wait times were 70 and 120 I thought maybe it wouldn't be so crazy after all. Never expected a phase 3 closure at Disney's largest park. The scary thing is, the wait times are pretty bad at the other 3 parks too. MK is the only place you can get anything done without a FP.


----------



## maryj11

I feel sorry for the CM's today


----------



## yulilin3

I can say that even though there are some sunny spots in this queue there are a lot of fans on- it doesn't feel unbearable.


----------



## Lost Yeti

wareagle57 said:


> I was expecting today to be bad. But when I woke up around 7:30 eastern and saw the wait times were 70 and 120 I thought maybe it wouldn't be so crazy after all. Never expected a phase 3 closure at Disney's largest park. The scary thing is, the wait times are pretty bad at the other 3 parks too. MK is the only place you can get anything done without a FP.



I think it's only a matter of time before the pass holders with the silver pass (old seasonal pass) will be blocked out before Memorial Day. I wouldn't be shocked if it happens next year.


----------



## yulilin3

There is a definite need for a restroom midway.


----------



## StarGirl11

yulilin3 said:


> Cm are making everyone that might not fit try the test vehicle before getting in line
> The pictures on the previous page was just a lady that wanted a picture. She want asked to try it
> I have seen about 10 guests be asked to try the seat, only 1 has not been able to ride



Makes sense don't want to have to put someone through a 4 hr plus wait and then find out they can't ride.

Speaking of the restroom kind of curious if they are selling concessions in the line like they do at RSR at DL. Or if it's even feesible.


----------



## FastPasser.

I don't know where those other sites are getting their info, but it doesn't match what Disney has posted on "The HUB" about 15 minutes ago. 
Pandora is at level 3 of Controlled Access.

As of 11:30am, AK is open to all Guests, however, the queue line to enter Pandora is now approximately one hour.
At this time, only Guests who meet the following criteria are being allowed access to Pandora without waiting in line. Guests with confirmed mobile orders may no longer enter at this time.

Guests with FastPass+ for Pandora attractions
Guests with eDAS
Guests on VIP/DSA tours
Guests with return times for Avatar Maker
Guests returning for face paint touch-ups


----------



## yulilin3

Got in line at 10:14am. Entering  the cave area now


----------



## LisafromIndiana

At this stage in life (40 with teenage kids) I can only travel to Disney world during busy times. People have asked me why I insist on staying on site, making 60 day FP reservations and 180 day ADR'S.....anyone showing up at AK right about now just got their answer on why all of those things are important.


----------



## yulilin3

StarGirl11 said:


> Makes sense don't want to have to put someone through a 4 hr plus wait and then find out they can't ride.
> 
> Speaking of the restroom kind of curious if they are selling concessions in the line like they do at RSR at DL. Or if it's even feesible.


No concessions in line for FoP
NRJ line goes next to the ice cream stand


----------



## yulilin3

Manager told me that they gave 200 fp per hour. Not sure if that's true


----------



## rteetz

Hearing Standby line will be stopped at 9PM tonight. They plan to reopen for resort guests 11PM.


----------



## Accident

yulilin3 said:


> No concessions in line for FoP
> NRJ line goes next to the ice cream stand



You did bring a bottle to refill when you hit the bottle fill right?   They really need more than 1 of those in that line, especially when your still in the area without a/c.   oh and a way to get bottles to use with it


----------



## yulilin3

Accident said:


> You did bring a bottle to refill when you hit the bottle fill right?   They really need more than 1 of those in that line, especially when your still in the area without a/c.   oh and a way to get bottles to use with it


Yes have my bottle of water, drinking it strategically.


----------



## Accident

rteetz said:


> Hearing Standby line will be stopped at 9PM tonight. They plan to reopen for resort guests 11PM.



So my guess was almost right and they are closing it early.   Nice to see they are making emh mean something though, that's a lot better than closing it and nobody else in at 10.


----------



## loutoo

Let me say that I am impressed with Disney's handling thus far of this opening.  With incredible crowd levels, we are now 4+ hours in and no reports of ride closures or breakdowns, or instances of issues with crowds or crowd control.  It seems that they had well thought out plans and contingencies, were prepared for the level of crowds, and are executing that plan. 

Thanks to all who are there and keeping are the rest of us updated. 

I would love to hear anyone's experience with wait times *WITH FP*, and am also curious if there is any indications how many of the FoP theaters are dedicated to FP+ vs standby, as well as if there is any observation of FP+ vs standby boarding on NRJ.


----------



## danikoski

yulilin3 said:


> Yes have my bottle of water, drinking it strategically.



Be careful... without a restroom in the four hour line, that bottle might become valuable for other reasons!


----------



## Cinderella94

I am very curious to hear the Fastpass wait times as well.


----------



## danikoski

Based on MDE wait times, it looks like it is pretty busy all over... although it is a holiday weekend.


----------



## Lost Yeti

FastPasser. said:


> I don't know where those other sites are getting their info, but it doesn't match what Disney has posted on "The HUB" about 15 minutes ago.
> Pandora is at level 3 of Controlled Access.



Perhaps confusion between phase 3 closure vs. controlled access? No idea. This is one of the downsides of Twitter.

FWIW...those same sources are now reporting that "closure" is no longer in effect.


----------



## kricha06

Cinderella94 said:


> I am very curious to hear the Fastpass wait times as well.



Rode both with Fastpasses around 9 am. Basically a walk on.


----------



## lobolabo

We're on our way out of AK now. The lines go get into the land are still ridiculous. The lines for the rides are super long and cover the entire land. The line for Windtraders is also crazy (guess I'll have to come back to get my banshee ). 

Both rides are amazing and the theming is on point.


----------



## rteetz

Disney's other opening attraction today GOTG Mission Breakout currently has a 240 min wait. Obviously very busy at all Disney parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

loutoo said:


> Let me say that I am impressed with Disney's handling thus far of this opening.  With incredible crowd levels, we are now 4+ hours in and no reports of ride closures or breakdowns, or instances of issues with crowds or crowd control.  It seems that they had well thought out plans and contingencies, were prepared for the level of crowds, and are executing that plan.
> 
> Thanks to all who are there and keeping are the rest of us updated.
> 
> I would love to hear anyone's experience with wait times *WITH FP*, and am also curious if there is any indications how many of the FoP theaters are dedicated to FP+ vs standby, as well as if there is any observation of FP+ vs standby boarding on NRJ.



So far, all the reports I am reading are saying everything is very well controlled and no real issues.  Congrats to Disney for that and a big THANK YOU to the CMs for all their hard work!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> So far, all the reports I am reading are saying everything is very well controlled and no real issues.  Congrats to Disney for that and a big THANK YOU to the CMs for all their hard work!


It's gotten better. It was a bit of a mess at park opening but it seems they have gotten it together. Overall not bad.


----------



## abnihon

Hannahinwonderland said:


> Only disney resort guests, passholders, or guests with a dining reservation I think



Whew I am all of those things for Monday!  Also have Pandora FP for Sun, Mon and Tues which seems to be a magic ticket.
But am still scared!


----------



## rteetz

Blog Mickey has waited 2 hours 47 minutes now and is at the Avatar in the tank in the queue.


----------



## Accident

yulilin3 said:


> Yes have my bottle of water, drinking it strategically.



Good luck to you...  

 I'm finally able to make my way over there so I'm just finishing up, I'm not planning to try to get into pandora until closer to 5 or 6 unless there is a sudden it's too crowded exit and I can wait much less.    hopefully will not miss the first drum ceremony to light the place up but I have my tiffins adr to help me get into ak if even possible.    Say hi, I'm not sure what you look like but I'm not getting in any ride lines and just going to get some filming of the public spaces.

For anyone that wants to see what the rest of AK looks like, check out the dis unplugged fan facebook group in about 60-90 minutes and I'll either be stuck outside of ak waiting to get in or inside and roaming around the rest of the park to take a peak..  https://www.facebook.com/groups/66711414432/




rteetz said:


> Disney's other opening attraction today GOTG Mission Breakout currently has a 240 min wait. Obviously very busy at all Disney parks.



I'm wondering if the sudden new show last night might have been to get some other buzz and encourage people to reconsider AK tonight....


----------



## FastPasser.

maryj11 said:


> I feel sorry for the CM's today


I don't feel sorry for them, I'm happy for them. The vast majority of them voluntarily transferred to become Pandora CMs and are experienced at working attractions. It's what they've been training for and working hard for over the last two months. I like to think I know how CMs feel and I can almost assure you that they've been looking forward to every phase of the process and this is the pay off.


----------



## rteetz

WDWThemeparks on twitter is about to enter pre-show after waiting about 3 hours.


----------



## Moseymouse

I've been in line for FoP since 9:30 and finally made it to the loading area. 4 of the 5 loading bays appear to be loading.


----------



## FastPasser.

Accident said:


> I'm wondering if the sudden new show last night might have been to get some other buzz and encourage people to reconsider AK tonight....


Are you referring to the projection show at DHS?


----------



## Accident

FastPasser. said:


> Are you referring to the projection show at DHS?



Correct, I wouldn't be surprised if that plus pixar was the get people to spread out a little more between parks..     All they need now is something at epcot that might draw people and every park has something new going on in it, especially at night.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Blog Mickey has waited 2 hours 47 minutes now and is at the Avatar in the tank in the queue.



he just posted 3 hours 3 minutes to first pre-show


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> he just posted 3 hours 3 minutes to first pre-show


So roughly 180 minutes actual wait time instead of the 250 posted.


----------



## lobolabo

loutoo said:


> I would love to hear anyone's experience with wait times *WITH FP*, and am also curious if there is any indications how many of the FoP theaters are dedicated to FP+ vs standby, as well as if there is any observation of FP+ vs standby boarding on NRJ.





Cinderella94 said:


> I am very curious to hear the Fastpass wait times as well.



We had FPs for both and both had minimal wait time. If I had to guess I'd say 5-10 minutes. They are definitely prioritizing FP on both rides.


----------



## CAS239

FastPasser. said:


> I don't feel sorry for them, I'm happy for them. The vast majority of them voluntarily transferred to become Pandora CMs and are experienced at working attractions. It's what they've been training for and working hard for over the last two months. I like to think I know how CMs feel and I can almost assure you that they've been looking forward to every phase of the process and this is the pay off.



This. 

I think majority of the CM's are enjoying it.

I work logistics in the backroom of a Target store, and contrary to what some would think, Black Friday is my favorite day to work. 

So those thinking that the CM's are miserable today, their getting paid and are enjoying interacting with everyone.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FastPasser. said:


> I don't feel sorry for them, I'm happy for them. The vast majority of them voluntarily transferred to become Pandora CMs and are experienced at working attractions. It's what they've been training for and working hard for over the last two months. I like to think I know how CMs feel and I can almost assure you that they've been looking forward to every phase of the process and this is the pay off.





CAS239 said:


> This.
> 
> I think majority of the CM's are enjoying it.
> 
> I work logistics in the backroom of a Target store, and contrary to what some would think, Black Friday is my favorite day to work.
> 
> So those thinking that the CM's are miserable today, their getting paid and are enjoying interacting with everyone.



yeah, just saw one post on Twitter: "To all of my DAK friends today: Siva Ko! It's an honor to be staffed at Animal Kingdom on the opening day of Pandora! #*VisitPandora*"


----------



## loutoo

I have been periodically monitoring MDE wait times.  For the first time all day the posted wait has decreased for NRJ.  It is now 195 minutes down from 210.  Fop still reads steady at 250.


----------



## Tonyz

Loving that the CMs are having a good time too. It's really all because of them that Disney World is what it is.


----------



## FastPasser.

Lost Yeti said:


> Perhaps confusion between phase 3 closure vs. controlled access?


Very observant, I believe you're correct.


Lost Yeti said:


> FWIW...those same sources are now reporting that "closure" is no longer in effect.


They all have access to The HUB as well, so I don't understand the confusion on their part.


----------



## Cinderella94

lobolabo said:


> We had FPs for both and both had minimal wait time. If I had to guess I'd say 5-10 minutes. They are definitely prioritizing FP on both rides.


Love to hear this!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I can't think of any time. Even Everest really didn't do this.


Me neither.  Doesn't surprise me that this is bigger, though.  It *SHOULD* be... with TWO rides and a whole NEW LAND, vs. one ride opening!


----------



## poison ivy

Loving all the posts.  Almost feels like I'm there. Can't wait to go back in Aug/Sept.


----------



## FastPasser.

CAS239 said:


> So those thinking that the CM's are miserable today, their getting paid and are enjoying interacting with everyone.


After investing so much time into the pre-opening stuff, I desperately wanted to see it through and work there today, but my department is done and after the Dedication ceremony, no longer involved with Pandora.


----------



## lobolabo

Cinderella94 said:


> Love to hear this!



My husband mentioned he thinks it takes longer to walk through the FP queues than to actually wait in them.


----------



## Cinderella94

Any credibility to this photo?


----------



## Jetku

Is general consensus that I should be ok getting in with an 8:40a fastpass tomorrow?


----------



## poison ivy

FastPasser. said:


> After investing so much time into the pre-opening stuff, I desperately wanted to see it through and work there today, but my department is done and after the Dedication ceremony, no longer involved with Pandora.


I'm not sure if you were there Monday.  If so, hopefully I caught you in a pic or two.  But wanted to say thanks. You have been an immeasurable asset to this discussion.


----------



## FastPasser.

Cinderella94 said:


> Any credibility to this photo?


If that's an unaltered photo or unless a Leader put it out by mistake, I'm guessing it's true. The last official Advisory from Disney was posted at 11:30, should have one soon.


----------



## Lost Yeti

FastPasser. said:


> They all have access to The HUB as well, so I don't understand the confusion on their part.



The only other thing I can think of is a confusion between what is happening re: access for pandora as being for all of DAK. 

Has anyone heard or noticed if FP+ FoP riders are only riding on one floor (i.e. the first)?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Was playing around with the mobile ordering and noticed they added a message to let you know that having an order doesn't guarantee you entry into Pandora


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Will be interested to see how the late hours go for resort guests. May be better to do the lat magic hours instead of the early.


----------



## lovethattink

maryj11 said:


> I feel sorry for the CM's today





FastPasser. said:


> I don't feel sorry for them, I'm happy for them. The vast majority of them voluntarily transferred to become Pandora CMs and are experienced at working attractions. It's what they've been training for and working hard for over the last two months. I like to think I know how CMs feel and I can almost assure you that they've been looking forward to every phase of the process and this is the pay off.



I have a couple friends working today.  One started the day there and was so excited for opening day! The other working tonight.  And has been so excited every step of the way.


----------



## Keels

Cinderella94 said:


> Any credibility to this photo?



It's a real photo. That's where the line ends to get in to Pandora ... you can only get in line if there is space available in front of that sign. CMs there will tell you to be ready for at least a 2 hour wait just to walk into the land, not counting how long you wait in line for a ride.


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> View attachment 240048
> Was playing around with the mobile ordering and noticed they added a message to let you know that having an order doesn't guarantee you entry into Pandora



It wasn't on there at 8:30 a.m. when we ordered drinks and couldn't get in to get them.


----------



## lobolabo

Lost Yeti said:


> The only other thing I can think of is a confusion between what is happening re: access for pandora as being for all of DAK.
> 
> Has anyone heard or noticed if FP+ FoP riders are only riding on one floor (i.e. the first)?



We were on level 3. We had to go down stairs to leave. We at least had a row below us.


----------



## yulilin3

Have a couple of bars off reception.
Currently in the lab room
Must people are pretty done, lots of sitting on the floor. I keep letting people know how many rooms are left
The end is near


----------



## Accident

Parking is almost full.    Police ready to syart diverting.  Maybe 200 spots left


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

I highly, highly doubt the CMs are miserable...I know a few people who work there, they all voluntarily transferred, were super excited to do so, and they are all so pumped and excited to be sharing the land with the world!


----------



## Adreana

Are they still letting those with FPs in?


----------



## Lesley Wake

rteetz said:


> Joe Rohde is making the rounds, landed at MCO early this morning then jet setting back off to CA later for Guardians in DCA.


Wow-he must be tired! I saw him yesterday at the Guardians party, walked by him and gave him a thumbs up around 11:30, after his last panel discussion!


----------



## JerseyJanice

How super cool for the CMs who got to work there today!

Yes, I'm sure they're working their tails off, but they can tell their grandchildren one day: "I worked at AK's Pandora on opening day!"


----------



## yulilin3

The last room before the loading room is brutal.
They are only allowing 1 family through at a time


----------



## rteetz

Guests are now being allowed to exit through the main entrance to Pandora.


----------



## Accident

The entry line now wraps back on itself.  Furthest point in use right now is the bridge with tree view.


----------



## lovethattink

Think tomorrow will be just as crowded?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

While still crowded it seems like it is lessening - seems like a good sign that the next days won't be as crazy as today but we shall see


----------



## Willow1213

Has anyone seen the allergy menus for Satuli canteen? My son has a peanut allergy, so I always like to check in advance if possible.


----------



## HappyHaunts999

Willow1213 said:


> Has anyone seen the allergy menus for Satuli canteen? My son has a peanut allergy, so I always like to check in advance if possible.


I have several allergies and they were great. No worries.


----------



## Tonyz

lovethattink said:


> Think tomorrow will be just as crowded?



Maybe *slightly* less but the whole long weekend is gonna be a mess.


----------



## Willow1213

HappyHaunts999 said:


> I have several allergies and they were great. No worries.


 I was hoping someone snapped a photo of the allergy menu, that way I can use mobile ordering and avoid the lines. If we have to request something special, you have to do that in person. We'll be there Tuesday and I think the place will still be a zoo.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

poison ivy said:


> Did it take 90 mins?  It sounds like the wait time may have been exaggerated if you were 3/4 through before lining up.


Yes, it really took us 90 minutes. The sign said 30 minutes.


----------



## HappyHaunts999

Willow1213 said:


> I was hoping someone snapped a photo of the allergy menu, that way I can use mobile ordering and avoid the lines. If we have to request something special, you have to do that in person. We'll be there Tuesday and I think the place will still be a zoo.


This is the


----------



## HappyHaunts999

I wouldn't take a chance but that is up to you.


----------



## yulilin3

Exited the ride at 2:27 so it was 4 hours
Sat in room D3 seat 16 there truly isn't bad seat


----------



## Adreana

Had a FP for NRJ. Was in Pandora on the ride and out of the park in a half an hour


----------



## Adreana

Oops. Posted twice


----------



## Tomh

Thanks to all who are giving live reports.  It certainly sounds like Disney has a hit on their hands with Pandora.  Way to go Joe Rohde.  I will assume that this MORE than makes up for the issues and delays with Rivers of Light, and I can't wait to see both RoL and Pandora in August.


----------



## maryj11

FastPasser. said:


> I don't feel sorry for them, I'm happy for them. The vast majority of them voluntarily transferred to become Pandora CMs and are experienced at working attractions. It's what they've been training for and working hard for over the last two months. I like to think I know how CMs feel and I can almost assure you that they've been looking forward to every phase of the process and this is the pay off.


I guess I was just thinking of them having to deal with all the ones who would be frustrated because of the crowds and waits.


----------



## PrincessV

Can anyone explain how Pandora entry is working for folks with FPs? Do we just go straight to the entrance and skip the line to get in entirely?
Prepping mentally for tomorrow..


----------



## BuckeyeBama

yulilin3 said:


> Exited the ride at 2:27 so it was 4 hours
> Sat in room D3 seat 16 there truly isn't bad seat


You are a trooper. The 250 minute posted time was very close.


----------



## Accident

There is now a second line to get in for people that have a fp inside pandora.  Much shorter.

Btw, getting to tiffins, i almost got into pandora faster via this line.  But im hot and hungry.


----------



## Spacecow

Might be a silly question but if they let you in because you have a fastpass can you stay in Pandora after your ride or do they make you leave?


----------



## wareagle57

Seems like things have calmed down quite a bit, for the whole park. I am wondering if maybe Pandora will have an opposite crowd pattern than the norm. Seems everyone will want to be there first thing, then leave, then come back and see it again at night. I wonder if you miss the RD, if you are better off waiting in the mid afternoon than late morning.


----------



## yulilin3

I've been here since 7am. No one is getting kicked out


Spacecow said:


> Might be a silly question but if they let you in because you have a fastpass can you stay in Pandora after your ride or do they make you leave?


----------



## FastPasser.

maryj11 said:


> I guess I was just thinking of them having to deal with all the ones who would be frustrated because of the crowds and waits.


It's what we do, but I understand and appreciate where you were coming from with the comment. I hear it often "how do CMs deal with less than magical guests?" For anyone to last as a CM, they must learn to deal with it and to look at it as a challenge to do some guest recovery. And for those CMs that are affected negatively, they usually move on.


----------



## Adreana

Spacecow said:


> Might be a silly question but if they let you in because you have a fastpass can you stay in Pandora after your ride or do they make you leave?



You could stay


----------



## wareagle57

Accident said:


> Parking is almost full.    Police ready to syart diverting.  Maybe 200 spots left



When is the last time any parking lot filled to capacity other than the TTC? Ever?


----------



## loutoo

FastPasser. said:


> It's what we do, but I understand and appreciate where you were coming from with the comment. I hear it often "how do CMs deal with less than magical guests?" For anyone to last as a CM, they must learn to deal with it and to look at as a challenge to do some guest recovery. And for those CMs that are affected negatively, they usually move on.



This is an awesome attitude.  As a restaurant owner, one of the things I continually preach is that every mistake, issue, or less than thrilled guest is an opportunity, not a problem. How you handle those situations can have a greater impact on a guest's day than even perfect execution can.   The understanding of this by cast members is one of the biggest reasons I love Disney.


----------



## Jetku

I feel beyond lucky that i was able to make both FPs for river journey and flight of passage for tomorrow. There was a bug if you made the FPs right before 7am on release day where the tier restriction wasn't yet in place.


----------



## maryj11

Accident said:


> There is now a second line to get in for people that have a fp inside pandora.  Much shorter.
> 
> Btw, getting to tiffins, i almost got into pandora faster via this line.  But im hot and hungry.


Keep us posted on how your evening goes.


----------



## yulilin3

Alright
Grabbed some lunch. Had the kids hot dog and the cheese cake. Mobile ordering rocks!!!
I am feeling for everyone in line right now. Its super hot. The line for windtraders is still 90 minutes, all of them in the sun.
Sitting in a shady spot by the exit to nrj, people coming out are saying that it was beautiful. Short. And not worth 2 hours


----------



## loutoo

Wait times for both Pandora attractions are dropping according to MDE.  FoP is 195 min, NJ is 150.  Each is down a full hour from their peaks


----------



## TomServo27

Watching a live stream it's crowded but not as bad as I would have expected.


----------



## lobolabo

Tomh said:


> Thanks to all who are giving live reports.  It certainly sounds like Disney has a hit on their hands with Pandora.  Way to go Joe Rohde.  I will assume that this MORE than makes up for the issues and delays with Rivers of Light, and I can't wait to see both RoL and Pandora in August.



I don't know, RoL was cancelled last Sunday for who knows what reason, and the FP they gave us to make up for it couldn't be used on RoL. 




PrincessV said:


> Can anyone explain how Pandora entry is working for folks with FPs? Do we just go straight to the entrance and skip the line to get in entirely?
> Prepping mentally for tomorrow..



Yes, that's how it worked today. You couldn't enter until your FP time.


----------



## lovethattink

wareagle57 said:


> When is the last time any parking lot filled to capacity other than the TTC? Ever?



SWW,  I remember people parking at the overflow lot at the Hess station and elsewhere.


----------



## Accident

I think the uniformed officers spread around the entrance are helping with disgruntled guests.   You can tell some want to lash out but dont.

Overall, well planned lead up and day 1...   this system works for massive crowds.


----------



## karen1987

Thank you to everyone live posting! It's great to read your reports!


----------



## CAS239

wareagle57 said:


> When is the last time any parking lot filled to capacity other than the TTC? Ever?



Star Wars weekend, some marathon weekends, TTC certain times of the year.


----------



## Accident

They just let 90 percent of the line in.   So short now.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I agree that the park looks normal outside of Pandora. MDE is showing 25-45 minute waits on all of the AK attractions besides Pandora. I'll be interested to see what the lines are like once the sun goes down.


----------



## Linkura

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I agree that the park looks normal outside of Pandora. MDE is showing 25-45 minute waits on all of the AK attractions besides Pandora. I'll be interested to see what the lines are like once the sun goes down.


Kali is at 60 but that's not unusual at all for the middle of the day this time of year.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Linkura said:


> Kali is at 60 but that's not unusual at all for the middle of the day this time of year.


It must have jumped up right after I posted. I actually think that is less than normal. I have seen it a lot longer when it is hot in Florida.


----------



## Linkura

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It must have jumped up right after I posted. I actually think that is less than normal. I have seen it a lot longer when it is hot in Florida.


Absolutely!


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Alright
> Grabbed some lunch. Had the kids hot dog and the cheese cake. Mobile ordering rocks!!!
> I am feeling for everyone in line right now. Its super hot. The line for windtraders is still 90 minutes, all of them in the sun.
> Sitting in a shady spot by the exit to nrj, people coming out are saying that it was beautiful. Short. And not worth 2 hours



Was it a normal hotdog? What about the texture of the "bun"?


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Alright
> Grabbed some lunch. Had the kids hot dog and the cheese cake. Mobile ordering rocks!!!
> I am feeling for everyone in line right now. Its super hot. The line for windtraders is still 90 minutes, all of them in the sun.
> Sitting in a shady spot by the exit to nrj, people coming out are saying that it was beautiful. Short. And not worth 2 hours



Was it a normal hotdog? What about the texture of the "bun"?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Was it a normal hotdog? What about the texture of the "bun"?


It was a normal hot dog, bun was soft. It tasted real good


----------



## JenniferinFL

By the Pizzafari area, there's someone with a sign for people with a fastpass. I believe you are allowed to enter 5 minutes before your fastpass window opens, at least, that's what I overheard them telling guests.


----------



## freediverdude

yulilin3 said:


> It was a normal hot dog, bun was soft. It tasted real good


It wasn't blue colored or anything?  I'm not eating any blue food, lol.


----------



## yulilin3

Spent an hour sorting art the exit to NRJ
Unscientifically I can say
75% of people did NOT like it. I heard too short, that was it, what the heck was that...
Obviously waiting 2 hours in heat index of 100 has to do with it
25% of people liked it. I heard it's beautiful, just like the movie, so relaxing...lots of praise for the shaman
About 90% of kids exiting were singing the shaman song


----------



## laurabelle

Willow1213 said:


> Has anyone seen the allergy menus for Satuli canteen? My son has a peanut allergy, so I always like to check in advance if possible.


Gluten Free and Dairy Free WDW has it, and many other Allergy Menus.


----------



## yulilin3

Lol. No. I posted a picture on our fb page


freediverdude said:


> It wasn't blue colored or anything?  I'm not eating any blue food, lol.


----------



## laurabelle

Thanks to everyone posting their live experiences! It gives me a better idea what to plan for on Monday.


----------



## freediverdude

Por favor, mantenganse alejado de las rope drop!


----------



## lynn_s

any official/unofficial update on if ride lines will close early, then reopen for emh?  (I think it was posted FoP line will close at 9, then reopen at 11?)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

loutoo said:


> Wait times for both Pandora attractions are dropping according to MDE.  FoP is 195 min, NJ is 150.  Each is down a full hour from their peaks





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I agree that the park looks normal outside of Pandora. MDE is showing 25-45 minute waits on all of the AK attractions besides Pandora. I'll be interested to see what the lines are like once the sun goes down.



I wouldn't have expected it to let up this much already... on opening day... ...

*WDW News Today (‪@WDWNT‬)*
5/27/17, 4:43 PM

Pandora is open access at the moment, no wait #VisitPandora


ETA: Still way longer than I would wait for the rides, but still!


----------



## KKB

Thanks all--FOP FPs at 5:55 tomorrow; feeling much better from earlier reports at MK today! (KIds were not digging my plan to leave condo by615 AM tomorrow..!!!)


----------



## Lost Yeti

lynn_s said:


> any official/unofficial update on if ride lines will close early, then reopen for emh?  (I think it was posted FoP line will close at 9, then reopen at 11?)



That's all I have heard.

On a similar note, I heard NRJ was down for a brief period early after rope drop but quickly came back online. Any news on FoP? If that thing has been running all day with no issues then I think that the WDI individuals that have been working some serious overtime hours deserve some kudos (apart from those already deserved for creating such an amazing ride).


----------



## bizeemom4

yulilin3 said:


> Spent an hour sorting art the exit to NRJ
> Unscientifically I can say
> 75% of people did NOT like it. I heard too short, that was it, what the heck was that...
> Obviously waiting 2 hours in heat index of 100 has to do with it
> 25% of people liked it. I heard it's beautiful, just like the movie, so relaxing...lots of praise for the shaman
> About 90% of kids exiting were singing the shaman song


Add me to the "what the heck? That's it?" Crowd and I walked on and had a boat all alone during AP preview. It's not a ride I'd ever wait for.


----------



## ELLH

WE decided to skip Pandora this morning and went to MK instead. Have to say it was pretty busy. Thought that would be the "safe" bet but it was the busiest I think I've personally seen it (we also went Memorial Day weekend last year and various trips throughout the years before). 

About to head to AK now and knock out some FPs. Here's to hoping it doesn't get out of hand. Here's also to hoping I bump in to Joe Rohde.


----------



## Lost Yeti

yulilin3 said:


> Spent an hour sorting art the exit to NRJ
> Unscientifically I can say...



Thanks for the report (and the others you've given throughout the day)!

I think you hit the nail on the head. Expectations and hype built up during the long wait kind of set a lot of people up for disappointment. I know I would be pretty ticked if I waited that long for that ride.


----------



## AngiTN

We made it to opening today. Got to AK about 6:45 this morning.
Got in to AK, no problem. Made it to the line and were held just past the turnstiles till 7:00, where we scanned in with our MB and were verified as park guests by 7:05
Then we waited to get in to Pandora till probably about 7:30 or so.
DGD went to get her face painted, I went to get in line for the store.
She was finished with her face painting and I was next to go in the store about 8:00
Went right in to the store and to the Banshee pairing.
Another line.
Lines were the common theme of the day, it seems
Not sure how long the line was there, maybe another half hour.
By the time it was our turn a group of official photographers had come in and they took tons of photos of DGD with her face painted and getting her pairing with her banshee. We had to sign papers for a release, in case they use any of the photos.
Did more shopping, and time for another line.
Thankfully, I didn't want to buy anything behind the counter so I got to skip the check out line and went to a mobile check out stand. Meant we couldn't send it back to the resort but we could do that in a store in the park, no problem.
We wandered around a bit more then went out through Africa (Exit only by the way) and rode the Safari.
Everyone was Ooohing and Ahhing over the face paint and the Banshee. Most of the guests from Pandora were staying in Pandora it seems. No one else was wandering around with stuff.
We had lunch at Tiffin's (had to check in to get past the crowds waiting to get in). Talked to staff at Tiffin's and they said it was going to be their busiest day ever. Their days of operating in obscurity are over.
From there we went back in to Pandora for our River Journey FP. They scanned our bands to get back in. We stayed around a while to look around. I think they were keeping the numbers in the land to a manageable level. It didn't feel too crowded at all.
We left after the ride and the lines to get in were not bad by this point (it was 3:00 or so I guess)
Oh, and we tried the FoP seat on for size. DH and I both fit. Yay!

DGD and her Banshee


----------



## VillainFavs

Now that it's open and there's more experience with the actual ride, I'm hoping for some feedback!

I've seen the vehicle and I understand it does move a bit, but am unsure just how much.  And is it one of the rides where if I just close my eyes (if I absolutely have to!), I'll be okay?  I don't do well with spinning, turning upside down, that sort of thing.  Do fine on Soarin', no problem with heights.  

Really, really want to try it but don't want to end up sick either!  Hoping if it's too much, I can just close my eyes until it's over!


----------



## smallworldnh

Thank you for the updates all, i almost feel like I'm there and it's kind of exciting!!  I'm relieved to not be a part of the unbelievable crowds, but a part of me is a bit jealous that i'm not there to be a part of the opening day excitement!!


----------



## Linkura

AngiTN said:


> We made it to opening today. Got to AK about 6:45 this morning.
> Got in to AK, no problem. Made it to the line and were held just past the turnstiles till 7:00, where we scanned in with our MB and were verified as park guests by 7:05
> Then we waited to get in to Pandora till probably about 7:30 or so.
> DGD went to get her face painted, I went to get in line for the store.
> She was finished with her face painting and I was next to go in the store about 8:00
> Went right in to the store and to the Banshee pairing.
> Another line.
> Lines were the common theme of the day, it seems
> Not sure how long the line was there, maybe another half hour.
> By the time it was our turn a group of official photographers had come in and they took tons of photos of DGD with her face painted and getting her pairing with her banshee. We had to sign papers for a release, in case they use any of the photos.
> Did more shopping, and time for another line.
> Thankfully, I didn't want to buy anything behind the counter so I got to skip the check out line and went to a mobile check out stand. Meant we couldn't send it back to the resort but we could do that in a store in the park, no problem.
> We wandered around a bit more then went out through Africa (Exit only by the way) and rode the Safari.
> Everyone was Ooohing and Ahhing over the face paint and the Banshee. Most of the guests from Pandora were staying in Pandora it seems. No one else was wandering around with stuff.
> We had lunch at Tiffin's (had to check in to get past the crowds waiting to get in). Talked to staff at Tiffin's and they said it was going to be their busiest day ever. Their days of operating in obscurity are over.
> From there we went back in to Pandora for our River Journey FP. They scanned our bands to get back in. We stayed around a while to look around. I think they were keeping the numbers in the land to a manageable level. It didn't feel too crowded at all.
> We left after the ride and the lines to get in were not bad by this point (it was 3:00 or so I guess)
> Oh, and we tried the FoP seat on for size. DH and I both fit. Yay!
> 
> DGD and her Banshee


Thank you for the report.  Your DGD looks absolutely lovely in that picture.  I would not be surprised if we see some pictures of her in Disney media soon!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AngiTN said:


> We made it to opening today. Got to AK about 6:45 this morning.
> Got in to AK, no problem. Made it to the line and were held just past the turnstiles till 7:00, where we scanned in with our MB and were verified as park guests by 7:05
> Then we waited to get in to Pandora till probably about 7:30 or so.
> DGD went to get her face painted, I went to get in line for the store.
> She was finished with her face painting and I was next to go in the store about 8:00
> Went right in to the store and to the Banshee pairing.
> Another line.
> Lines were the common theme of the day, it seems
> Not sure how long the line was there, maybe another half hour.
> By the time it was our turn a group of official photographers had come in and they took tons of photos of DGD with her face painted and getting her pairing with her banshee. We had to sign papers for a release, in case they use any of the photos.
> Did more shopping, and time for another line.
> Thankfully, I didn't want to buy anything behind the counter so I got to skip the check out line and went to a mobile check out stand. Meant we couldn't send it back to the resort but we could do that in a store in the park, no problem.
> We wandered around a bit more then went out through Africa (Exit only by the way) and rode the Safari.
> Everyone was Ooohing and Ahhing over the face paint and the Banshee. Most of the guests from Pandora were staying in Pandora it seems. No one else was wandering around with stuff.
> We had lunch at Tiffin's (had to check in to get past the crowds waiting to get in). Talked to staff at Tiffin's and they said it was going to be their busiest day ever. Their days of operating in obscurity are over.
> From there we went back in to Pandora for our River Journey FP. They scanned our bands to get back in. We stayed around a while to look around. I think they were keeping the numbers in the land to a manageable level. It didn't feel too crowded at all.
> We left after the ride and the lines to get in were not bad by this point (it was 3:00 or so I guess)
> Oh, and we tried the FoP seat on for size. DH and I both fit. Yay!
> 
> DGD and her Banshee


So cute!!! Review on the banshee so far??


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> We made it to opening today. Got to AK about 6:45 this morning.
> Got in to AK, no problem. Made it to the line and were held just past the turnstiles till 7:00, where we scanned in with our MB and were verified as park guests by 7:05
> Then we waited to get in to Pandora till probably about 7:30 or so.
> DGD went to get her face painted, I went to get in line for the store.
> She was finished with her face painting and I was next to go in the store about 8:00
> Went right in to the store and to the Banshee pairing.
> Another line.
> Lines were the common theme of the day, it seems
> Not sure how long the line was there, maybe another half hour.
> By the time it was our turn a group of official photographers had come in and they took tons of photos of DGD with her face painted and getting her pairing with her banshee. We had to sign papers for a release, in case they use any of the photos.
> Did more shopping, and time for another line.
> Thankfully, I didn't want to buy anything behind the counter so I got to skip the check out line and went to a mobile check out stand. Meant we couldn't send it back to the resort but we could do that in a store in the park, no problem.
> We wandered around a bit more then went out through Africa (Exit only by the way) and rode the Safari.
> Everyone was Ooohing and Ahhing over the face paint and the Banshee. Most of the guests from Pandora were staying in Pandora it seems. No one else was wandering around with stuff.
> We had lunch at Tiffin's (had to check in to get past the crowds waiting to get in). Talked to staff at Tiffin's and they said it was going to be their busiest day ever. Their days of operating in obscurity are over.
> From there we went back in to Pandora for our River Journey FP. They scanned our bands to get back in. We stayed around a while to look around. I think they were keeping the numbers in the land to a manageable level. It didn't feel too crowded at all.
> We left after the ride and the lines to get in were not bad by this point (it was 3:00 or so I guess)
> Oh, and we tried the FoP seat on for size. DH and I both fit. Yay!
> 
> DGD and her Banshee



So cute! Such a pretty banshee. The face paint is great. Did you go back for touch ups at all?


----------



## PattyN

Can anyone tell me how much of the FoP queue you either see or miss with a FP? I'm not changing it, but I was just wondering, now that they are in actual public mode.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I would have expected more park-wide impact than this. Will be watching how this shapes up over the next few weeks...


----------



## AngiTN

wilkeliza said:


> So cute! Such a pretty banshee. The face paint is great. Did you go back for touch ups at all?


Yes, she did her face paint at about 8:00 and when we rode River Journey about 2:00 we stopped for a touch up before leaving for a break. We are in the room now and are heading back for the 9:15 RoL show and back to Pandora for night, if we can get in. If not, we'll try for night later in the week


----------



## AngiTN

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So cute!!! Review on the banshee so far??


It's really fun. I got one too but I sent mine back to the room so I won't get it till tomorrow. 
She can't hold her's on her shoulder because she's got thin straps on her dress (and me either, I have on a tank top) so that's something to be aware of. If you can't get them on your shoulder you hold them in your hand like she is. We have the shoulder piece in the package that's coming to the room tomorrow


----------



## AngiTN

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> View attachment 240079 I would have expected more park-wide impact than this. Will be watching how this shapes up over the next few weeks...


We rode Everest and Safari with FP and I was surprised both had reasonable wait times. FP lines were very short. They had very long queues set up for both and neither were needed at the time we rode.


----------



## Strikan

AngiTN said:


> We made it to opening today. Got to AK about 6:45 this morning.
> 
> We left after the ride and the lines to get in were not bad by this point (it was 3:00 or so I guess)
> Oh, and we tried the FoP seat on for size. DH and I both fit. Yay!



Great news that you had no issue with the FOP seat.  i am still very nervous i will not fit - I am going to be a bit crushed if I cannot ride I must admit.  Oh well - will find out in July.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AngiTN said:


> It's really fun. I got one too but I sent mine back to the room so I won't get it till tomorrow.
> She can't hold her's on her shoulder because she's got thin straps on her dress (and me either, I have on a tank top) so that's something to be aware of. If you can't get them on your shoulder you hold them in your hand like she is. We have the shoulder piece in the package that's coming to the room tomorrow





AngiTN said:


> We rode Everest and Safari with FP and I was surprised both had reasonable wait times. FP lines were very short. They had very long queues set up for both and neither were needed at the time we rode.


Very cool -- thanks for the review and account -- glad you're having a great day! Enjoy tonight!!


----------



## RachelTori

ELLH said:


> WE decided to skip Pandora this morning and went to MK instead. Have to say it was pretty busy. Thought that would be the "safe" bet but it was the busiest I think I've personally seen it (we also went Memorial Day weekend last year and various trips throughout the years before).
> 
> About to head to AK now and knock out some FPs. Here's to hoping it doesn't get out of hand. Here's also to hoping I bump in to Joe Rohde.



My DD works at MK.  When we talked earlier today, the expected attendance at MK today was 74,000 and Mine Train had a 150 minute wait (that was around 1pm).  I thought everyone would be at AK, but I guess many had the same idea as you!


----------



## AngiTN

Strikan said:


> Great news that you had no issue with the FOP seat.  i am still very nervous i will not fit - I am going to be a bit crushed if I cannot ride I must admit.  Oh well - will find out in July.


I will say it wasn't tight at all. I don't know how close I was to the red. DH was close but not touching the red but it was not uncomfortable for him at all. A couple others tried while we were around the seat. One lady did not fit. The CM showed her how much more she had to go to fit when she got off.


----------



## Hopefully

The Official Pandora thread has MULTIPLE reports by folks attending nearly 4 weeks of previews. You can check there for specifics. But most reports are that it is not a problem


----------



## AngiTN

OH, I didn't mention the wait but there was no wait to speak of for the face painting. Not this morning first thing and not when we were back over there this afternoon for a touch up


----------



## Accident

PattyN said:


> Can anyone tell me how much of the FoP queue you either see or miss with a FP? I'm not changing it, but I was just wondering, now that they are in actual public mode.



You miss the floating avatar and glowing room.


----------



## Lost Yeti

PattyN said:


> Can anyone tell me how much of the FoP queue you either see or miss with a FP? I'm not changing it, but I was just wondering, now that they are in actual public mode.



You miss a large portion of it. You won't miss anything outside, but miss most of the inside. You can see into the lab a little bit through a window, but you'll probably walk right past it and miss many of the details. However, as great as the queue is, I wouldn't wait 4 hours to ride just to see the queue.


----------



## Accident

I find day 2 always is worse.   So many assume it wont be and come then.


----------



## Spridell

VillainFavs said:


> Now that it's open and there's more experience with the actual ride, I'm hoping for some feedback!
> 
> I've seen the vehicle and I understand it does move a bit, but am unsure just how much.  And is it one of the rides where if I just close my eyes (if I absolutely have to!), I'll be okay?  I don't do well with spinning, turning upside down, that sort of thing.  Do fine on Soarin', no problem with heights.
> 
> Really, really want to try it but don't want to end up sick either!  Hoping if it's too much, I can just close my eyes until it's over!




I have been on FOP multiple times and I am no the best with motion sickness.  

I never got dizzy on it or ever got nauseous.  First time I rode it I did close my eyes couple of time and even with closing my eyes i got the dropping stomach feeling but never dizzy or disorientated.

The other times I rode it still felt the drops but I was much better never closed my eyes.  

The ride is very smooth the vehicle moves at the exact times the screen moves so very fluid.


----------



## Accident

I have a lot of live walk around coverage in the disunplugged fan facebook group.  Will go live again near 8 for the light up the place tonight only show.


----------



## wrf2e

Just parked at TTC to head into MK.  The lot appears to be full.  They had signs up for AK Cast Members so they must be bussing them from TTC to AK.  They had us just filling in the empty spots where people had left.


----------



## hiroMYhero

VillainFavs said:


> Now that it's open and there's more experience with the actual ride, I'm hoping for some feedback!
> 
> I've seen the vehicle and I understand it does move a bit, but am unsure just how much.  And is it one of the rides where if I just close my eyes (if I absolutely have to!), I'll be okay?  I don't do well with spinning, turning upside down, that sort of thing.  Do fine on Soarin', no problem with heights.
> 
> Really, really want to try it but don't want to end up sick either!  Hoping if it's too much, I can just close my eyes until it's over!


If you run a Search using the Search function at the top right of this page, search for "throw up" and check "this thread only" and it'll bring up the reports that mention downtime of at least 30 minutes to clean the theaters.


----------



## Accident

Queue to get in back, they are expecting largest crowds to see it at night.


----------



## Accident

Oh, tge place smells like mcdonalds is hosting a bbq with smoke everywhere.  Its from the cooking.


----------



## cigar95

freediverdude said:


> It wasn't blue colored or anything?  I'm not eating any blue food, lol.


According to George Carlin, "there's no blue food. . . . . . . . blueberries are purple . . . . . . "


----------



## AngiTN

Accident said:


> Queue to get in back, they are expecting largest crowds to see it at night.


I was expecting that. I told DH and DGD that if we can get in we will if we can't we won't. No biggie. We have a week to try and see it at night.


----------



## Accident

Fights in line has started, police swifting handling


----------



## Farro

What kind of losers fight in line at Disney World? I don't care how hot you are or how long you've been waiting, no excuse. Gross.


----------



## hawaiiangal

I took a long midday break and just returned. No line to enter AK at all, walked right in. Line to enter Pandora started around Island Mercantile and was told 60-90 minutes to enter. Been moving pretty steadily forward though.


----------



## rabidstoat

wareagle57 said:


> When is the last time any parking lot filled to capacity other than the TTC? Ever?



Last year when I went to EPCOT Food and Wine on a Saturday night the lot was full and they were rerouting to TTC. Took forever just to turnaround and I was so frustrated I went back to the hotel (rare off-site visit) for dinner and pool time instead.


----------



## rteetz

Well it's been a busy day for Pandora. I've been out of the loop this afternoon but excited to hear about the nighttime.


----------



## yulilin3

Accident said:


> Fights in line has started, police swifting handling


Are you still around? I think i saw you earlier but was live streaming and couldn't stop


----------



## Accident

yulilin3 said:


> Are you still around? I think i saw you earlier but was live streaming and couldn't stop



I should be back in around 730.


----------



## yulilin3

Accident said:


> I should be back in around 730.


Ill probably be streamin again by that time.. I'll keep my eyes open


----------



## DOOM1001

I've been at work all day,I had plans to go out there to at least walk around and ride at least 1 of the rides,I saw a pic saying Pandora is closed for the day,is that correct,I can't even walk in,its supposed to be open until 11pm???


----------



## FastPasser.

wrf2e said:


> Just parked at TTC to head into MK.  The lot appears to be full.  They had signs up for AK Cast Members so they must be bussing them from TTC to AK.


They've been doing that for a couple of weekends and will continue until next Sat.


rabidstoat said:


> Last year when I went to EPCOT Food and Wine on a Saturday night the lot was full and they were rerouting to TTC.


I was there then, but when am I not. That wasn't because Epcot was full, they had taken over the last lot for a special event.


----------



## FastPasser.

This may be the last official Advisory of the day.

As of 7:15pm, Animal Kingdom is open to all Guests. At this time, they do not anticipate allowing day Guests access to Pandora for the remainder of the day, unless they meet one of the following criteria:

Guests with FastPass+ for Pandora attractions
Guests with eDASGuests on VIP/DSA tour
Guests with return times for Avatar Maker
Guests returning for face paint touch-ups

Guests can begin lining up by Pizzafari for evening EMH, which begin at 11:00pm.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> This may be the last official Advisory of the day.
> 
> As of 7:15pm, Animal Kingdom is open to all Guests. At this time, they do not anticipate allowing day Guests access to Pandora for the remainder of the day, unless they meet one of the following criteria:
> 
> Guests with FastPass+ for Pandora attractions
> Guests with eDASGuests on VIP/DSA tour
> Guests with return times for Avatar Maker
> Guests returning for face paint touch-ups
> 
> Guests can begin lining up by Pizzafari for evening EMH, which begin at 11:00pm.


Are they going to do a hard sweep of non resort guests?


----------



## Tatania

Accident said:


> I have a lot of live walk around coverage in the disunplugged fan facebook group.  Will go live again near 8 for the light up the place tonight only show.


I'm at the Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/disunplugged but how would I see your live feed? Is there another link?


----------



## Tatania

yulilin3 said:


> Ill probably be streamin again by that time.. I'll keep my eyes open


Hoping to find a working stream. Not seeing anything on https://www.facebook.com/disunplugged . Do you have an actual link to your stream?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Are they going to do a hard sweep of non resort guests?


Do they ever really do this, in practice?


----------



## karen1987

^ They do during EMH at night. On previous visits we've had our bands scanned at random to prove we're onsite guests.


----------



## maryj11

AngiTN said:


> We made it to opening today. Got to AK about 6:45 this morning.
> Got in to AK, no problem. Made it to the line and were held just past the turnstiles till 7:00, where we scanned in with our MB and were verified as park guests by 7:05
> Then we waited to get in to Pandora till probably about 7:30 or so.
> DGD went to get her face painted, I went to get in line for the store.
> She was finished with her face painting and I was next to go in the store about 8:00
> Went right in to the store and to the Banshee pairing.
> Another line.
> Lines were the common theme of the day, it seems
> Not sure how long the line was there, maybe another half hour.
> By the time it was our turn a group of official photographers had come in and they took tons of photos of DGD with her face painted and getting her pairing with her banshee. We had to sign papers for a release, in case they use any of the photos.
> Did more shopping, and time for another line.
> Thankfully, I didn't want to buy anything behind the counter so I got to skip the check out line and went to a mobile check out stand. Meant we couldn't send it back to the resort but we could do that in a store in the park, no problem.
> We wandered around a bit more then went out through Africa (Exit only by the way) and rode the Safari.
> Everyone was Ooohing and Ahhing over the face paint and the Banshee. Most of the guests from Pandora were staying in Pandora it seems. No one else was wandering around with stuff.
> We had lunch at Tiffin's (had to check in to get past the crowds waiting to get in). Talked to staff at Tiffin's and they said it was going to be their busiest day ever. Their days of operating in obscurity are over.
> From there we went back in to Pandora for our River Journey FP. They scanned our bands to get back in. We stayed around a while to look around. I think they were keeping the numbers in the land to a manageable level. It didn't feel too crowded at all.
> We left after the ride and the lines to get in were not bad by this point (it was 3:00 or so I guess)
> Oh, and we tried the FoP seat on for size. DH and I both fit. Yay!
> 
> DGD and her Banshee


Aww she is so pretty with her face paint and banshee! That would be awesome if they used her picture.


----------



## shanew21

ELLH said:


> WE decided to skip Pandora this morning and went to MK instead. Have to say it was pretty busy. Thought that would be the "safe" bet but it was the busiest I think I've personally seen it (we also went Memorial Day weekend last year and various trips throughout the years before).
> 
> About to head to AK now and knock out some FPs. Here's to hoping it doesn't get out of hand. Here's also to hoping I bump in to Joe Rohde.


Would assume a lot of people came for Pandora but skipped day 1. Something like Pandora opening should increase attendance across all parks.


----------



## maryj11

Accident said:


> Fights in line has started, police swifting handling


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Do they ever really do this, in practice?


No but there are different circumstances.


----------



## publix subs

foolishly left and can't get back in


----------



## abnihon

Has anyone else noticed recently NRJ wait times are the same or longer than FoP?  
Surprising.


----------



## abnihon

publix subs said:


> foolishly left and can't get back in



Eek!
Glad I made my Pandora FP for after dark!


----------



## Roxyfire

AngiTN said:


> We made it to opening today. Got to AK about 6:45 this morning.
> Got in to AK, no problem. Made it to the line and were held just past the turnstiles till 7:00, where we scanned in with our MB and were verified as park guests by 7:05
> Then we waited to get in to Pandora till probably about 7:30 or so.
> DGD went to get her face painted, I went to get in line for the store.
> She was finished with her face painting and I was next to go in the store about 8:00
> Went right in to the store and to the Banshee pairing.
> Another line.
> Lines were the common theme of the day, it seems
> Not sure how long the line was there, maybe another half hour.
> By the time it was our turn a group of official photographers had come in and they took tons of photos of DGD with her face painted and getting her pairing with her banshee. We had to sign papers for a release, in case they use any of the photos.
> Did more shopping, and time for another line.
> Thankfully, I didn't want to buy anything behind the counter so I got to skip the check out line and went to a mobile check out stand. Meant we couldn't send it back to the resort but we could do that in a store in the park, no problem.
> We wandered around a bit more then went out through Africa (Exit only by the way) and rode the Safari.
> Everyone was Ooohing and Ahhing over the face paint and the Banshee. Most of the guests from Pandora were staying in Pandora it seems. No one else was wandering around with stuff.
> We had lunch at Tiffin's (had to check in to get past the crowds waiting to get in). Talked to staff at Tiffin's and they said it was going to be their busiest day ever. Their days of operating in obscurity are over.
> From there we went back in to Pandora for our River Journey FP. They scanned our bands to get back in. We stayed around a while to look around. I think they were keeping the numbers in the land to a manageable level. It didn't feel too crowded at all.
> We left after the ride and the lines to get in were not bad by this point (it was 3:00 or so I guess)
> Oh, and we tried the FoP seat on for size. DH and I both fit. Yay!
> 
> DGD and her Banshee



Wow that really is amazing facepainting. I hope they use her photo!


----------



## abnihon

Looks like standby lines are closed (or else both rides are down!)

Do we think best time for standby this week would be right when they reopen line for EMH at 11?


----------



## maryj11

Tatania said:


> I'm at the Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/disunplugged but how would I see your live feed? Is there another link?


https://www.facebook.com/groups/66711414432/


----------



## hiroMYhero

abnihon said:


> Looks like standby lines are closed (or else both rides are down!)
> 
> Do we think best time for standby this week would be right when they reopen line for EMH at 11?


They are running all the remaining Standby guests through to clear the ride before 11:00.

The only problem with hoping to ride Standby at 11:00 is that the EMH line began at 7:00p near Pizzafari. Close to 4 hours of waiting to ensure entrance at 11:00.


----------



## abnihon

hiroMYhero said:


> They are running all the remaining Standby guests through to clear the ride before 11:00.
> 
> The only problem with hoping to ride Standby at 11:00 is that the EMH line began at 7:00p near Pizzafari. Close to 4 hours of waiting to ensure entrance at 11:00.



Oh.  Yeah I'm not doing that if it's still like that on Tuesday.  Lol.


----------



## CAS239

karen1987 said:


> ^ They do during EMH at night. On previous visits we've had our bands scanned at random to prove we're onsite guests.



Are you sure you weren't at a ticketed party, or just entering for a ride?

They usually never make off site guests leave a park for evening EMH, it's just only on site guests can ride rides. Off site guests are still allowed to shop and eat. They scan at ride entrances to make sure only onsite guests are riding


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I'm just happy animal kingdom is a "full day" park experience now.


----------



## rteetz

CampbellzSoup said:


> I'm just happy animal kingdom is a "full day" park experience now.


It always was for me.


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> I'm just happy animal kingdom is a "full day" park experience now.



New avatar?


----------



## kandb

Are the two new rides getting good reviews?  How are they?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

FoxC63 said:


> New avatar?



Yeah I was thrilled with how my dapper day outfit came out and wanted to share for enduring but the melting sun with a suit jacket



rteetz said:


> It always was for me.



Well yeah me too but now it's more meaty we have more attractions more dining and a night time show - it's without a doubt an amazing satisfying experience.


----------



## bizeemom4

hiroMYhero said:


> The EMH line began at 7:00p near Pizzafari. Close to 4 hours of waiting to ensure entrance at 11:00.



I'm sorry, WHAT?????? Are you serious?!


----------



## rteetz

kandb said:


> Are the two new rides getting good reviews?  How are they?


Yes, however many feel the boat ride is a bit short and maybe lacking some storyline. Overall very positive reviews.


----------



## rteetz

bizeemom4 said:


> I'm sorry, WHAT?????? Are you serious?!


Yep...


----------



## rteetz




----------



## FoxC63

Is 4 hours the highest it's been?

EDIT:  and who won the bet?


----------



## bizeemom4

rteetz said:


> Yep...



Well, I guess if it's like that in 2 weeks, I can rework my plans. I have us slated to do park close/EMH then sleep in the next day. I will not wait 4 hours just to have the opportunity to re-ride a ride past my bedtime.  Flabbergasted is the word for how I'm feeling about that one.


----------



## CAS239

FoxC63 said:


> Is 4 hours the highest it's been?
> 
> EDIT:  and who won the bet?



I believe 4 hours 25 min for FoP was the longest. That's what I saw, idk if it went higher


----------



## yulilin3

Just left Pandora through the Africa side.
Emh line is all the way to Starbucks. Lots of angry resort guests right now


----------



## Tatania

maryj11 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/66711414432/


Thanks so much, would not have found this without link


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bizeemom4 said:


> Well, I guess if it's like that in 2 weeks, I can rework my plans. I have us slated to do park close/EMH then sleep in the next day. I will not wait 4 hours just to have the opportunity to re-ride a ride past my bedtime.  Flabbergasted is the word for how I'm feeling about that one.



I would be surprised if it is still like this in 2 weeks.  I mean, I am sure it will be crowded but this extreme is because it is opening day - and a holiday weekend to boot


----------



## CAS239

yulilin3 said:


> Just left Pandora through the Africa side.
> Emh line is all the way to Starbucks. Lots of angry resort guests right now



I can sympathize for the clueless ones about Pandora, but for anyone that knows today is opening day, they should know what their walking in to

You're not going to find short waits for anything on any opening day


----------



## mshanson3121

CAS239 said:


> I can sympathize for the clueless ones about Pandora, but for anyone that knows today is opening day, they should know what their walking in to
> 
> You're not going to find short waits for anything on any opening day



My guess is most are clueless. Sure they may have seen some advertisements, but they still had no idea what that would actually turn into in park.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Lots of angry resort guests right now


I would be too probably but not much you can do I guess.


----------



## Spacecow

yulilin3 said:


> Just left Pandora through the Africa side.
> Emh line is all the way to Starbucks. Lots of angry resort guests right now



Yikes. Hopefully EMH lines aren't as bad next week or else I guess I'll just skip it all together.


----------



## Lyons Family

I read above on the news stories of today that there was a 250 min. wait to doFOP.

Ok 
Is that without the Fast pass, in the standby line??

Thanks


----------



## rteetz

Lyons Family said:


> I read above on the news stories of today that there was a 250 min. wait to doFOP.
> 
> Ok
> Is that without the Fast pass, in the standby line??
> 
> Thanks


That is the standby wait.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

karen1987 said:


> ^ They do during EMH at night. On previous visits we've had our bands scanned at random to prove we're onsite guests.


Surprising!  This has *never* happened to us over 12+ years of trips, 1-3 times a year!

They've USUALLY scanned bands for attractions (not even always), but never just as we were walking around.  Is that what you mean, scanned to ride attractions?

I can't imagine Disney kicking people out who had $$ to spend on food or trinkets... ... unless it's a separate paid ticketed event... and even there...


----------



## rteetz

Restaurantosaurus will offer Breakfast for limited time

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/restaurantosaurus-offering-breakfast.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lyons Family said:


> I read above on the news stories of today that there was a 250 min. wait to doFOP.
> 
> Ok
> Is that without the Fast pass, in the standby line??
> 
> Thanks



Definitely standby.  Reports on FP was that it was practically a walk on or at most 5-15 min wait


----------



## SorryI'mNotSorry

I'm trying to figure out the FoP ride and am even more confused than ever. We've heard here that you just lean side to side on this motorcycle type seat, hardly any movement. Then we hear that you get lifted and dropped and get those pit of the stomach drops. Is everyone's perception of how the ride moves really that far off from one another or have they been upping the intensity? Can anyone who has been on the ride describe the movements of the ride from the beginning to the end?


----------



## JDUCKY

SorryI'mNotSorry said:


> I'm trying to figure out the FoP ride and am even more confused than ever. We've heard here that you just lean side to side on this motorcycle type seat, hardly any movement. Then we hear that you get lifted and dropped and get those pit of the stomach drops. Is everyone's perception of how the ride moves really that far off from one another or have they been upping the intensity? Can anyone who has been on the ride describe the movements of the ride from the beginning to the end?


It does move side to side but the entire apparatus raises and drops a few feet in each direction and can pitch forward or upward to give the sense of diving or climbing. 

It's rather tame and not really conducive to generating motion sickness


----------



## CAS239

VillainFavs said:


> Yes, absolutely ridiculous!!!!  I asked a simple question on a new thread--maybe the one you're referring to!--and it's gotten buried in the middle of everything here.  Instead of having a few posts with input from more than 1 person, they bury it so I get no feedback.  We can have multiple threads for everything else in the world, but not for this.  It's gotten a bit out of hand.
> 
> Guess I'll have to wait a couple months until this all dies down and then try asking my question again.  No interest in reading 260+ pages.  And before I'm told to check the first page, I did that.  My questions weren't answered.



Someone answered your question about motion sickness.

Every individual is different, but you'll likely be fine on the ride. Many say it's like a mix of Star Tours and Soarin. It's Soarin on steroids. My wife hates Star Tours, meh on Soarin..and didn't care for FoP but she did fine on it. She gets motion sickness but she didn't throw up or get sick after riding FoP. She mainly disliked it because she doesn't like the feeling of her stomach dropping.

I'd take Dramamine just in case if you're worried, but I'd definitely give the ride a shot. If you can do Soarin, you can do FoP.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SorryI'mNotSorry said:


> I'm trying to figure out the FoP ride and am even more confused than ever. We've heard here that you just lean side to side on this motorcycle type seat, hardly any movement. Then we hear that you get lifted and dropped and get those pit of the stomach drops. Is everyone's perception of how the ride moves really that far off from one another or have they been upping the intensity? Can anyone who has been on the ride describe the movements of the ride from the beginning to the end?



The actual physical movement is no more than a few feet in any direction - but the movement is so well synced to the video that it feels like you are moving a lot more so some people have reported that it feels like a "drop" but you really aren't


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely standby.  Reports on FP was that it was practically a walk on or at most 5-15 min wait


Which is good for my FP however oh so bad for NRJ that I don't have a FP for.


----------



## AngiTN

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely standby.  Reports on FP was that it was practically a walk on or at most 5-15 min wait


Our ride on the boat ride was a walk on with FP at 2 this afternoon


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Which is good for my FP however oh so bad for NRJ that I don't have a FP for.



I am a little surprised the line has stayed so high for that.  Hopefully by Wed it dies down a bit - and interested to see crowd levels during the EMH (and Wed MK has their evening EMH so hope that helps a bit too)


----------



## CAS239

SorryI'mNotSorry said:


> I'm trying to figure out the FoP ride and am even more confused than ever. We've heard here that you just lean side to side on this motorcycle type seat, hardly any movement. Then we hear that you get lifted and dropped and get those pit of the stomach drops. Is everyone's perception of how the ride moves really that far off from one another or have they been upping the intensity? Can anyone who has been on the ride describe the movements of the ride from the beginning to the end?



The ride platform with its riders comes out about 2 feet and tilts slightly down. You won't know this unless you make it a point to look around the room at other riders..and even then it's not that noticeable. The beginning of the ride goes dark and diverts your attention for a few seconds so you don't see or feel this happen

The ride vehicle is like that somewhat of an arcade motorcycle and just sitting in a chair. You have the platform beneath you and if you're tall enough, your feet can be planted on the floor the entire time.

The ride doesn't drop you down from a height and move a ton, it's all perception. The ride vehicle moves somewhat like Star Tours where it's side to side and forward and back. It's not a lot and it's very fluid and smooth. There are times where the screen simulates your banshee flying downward so your seat tilts toward but doing that with the visual on the screen, it can get your stomach.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am a little surprised the line has stayed so high for that.  Hopefully by Wed it dies down a bit - and interested to see crowd levels during the EMH (and Wed MK has their evening EMH so hope that helps a bit too)


The line for EMH currently stretches to the FOTLK. 

I am interested to see how tomorrow goes as it's not opening day so it won't have that hype.


----------



## hiroMYhero

VillainFavs said:


> Yes, absolutely ridiculous!!!!  I asked a simple question on a new thread--maybe the one you're referring to!--and it's gotten buried in the middle of everything here.  Instead of having a few posts with input from more than 1 person, they bury it so I get no feedback.  We can have multiple threads for everything else in the world, but not for this.  It's gotten a bit out of hand.
> 
> Guess I'll have to wait a couple months until this all dies down and then try asking my question again.  No interest in reading 260+ pages.  And before I'm told to check the first page, I did that.  My questions weren't answered.


All you have to do is tap your screenname at the top of the forum and go to Your Content. You can get to your post.

While I was answering your question to verify that people have been vomiting while riding FoP, your post was moved here.

Even though I had to bring my answer over to this thread, I did answer your post.

And yes, there have been many instances of vomiting while riding FoP.


----------



## captain123

rteetz said:


> The line for EMH currently stretches to the FOTLK.
> 
> I am interested to see how tomorrow goes as it's not opening day so it won't have that hype.


I am also very interested in how this evening goes
I had planned to walk around and view the lights and maybe ride the river ride I have a fast pass for fop but it is in the afternoon so definitely planned on leaving and coming back at around 10 pm
But definitely had not planned on having to wait to get in emh if I was not going to ride


----------



## VillainFavs

We can have a dozen different threads each day asking if dining plan is worth it or not.  But every single post having anything at all to do with anything Pandora related needs to be in one thread.  Makes zero sense.  And makes it impossible to keep up.  Make Pandora a forum if you must--then threads underneath for different things.  One for food, one for merchandise, one for each ride, one for FPs, etc., etc.  Cramming it all into one is making it impossible to follow a thread for any one thing.  

And I doubt I'm the only one who feels this way....

Just going to ignore it all until the craziness dies down and then maybe we can get to the point where multiple threads are allowed--just as they are for absolutely anything else in the forums.


----------



## hiroMYhero

VillainFavs said:


> We can have a dozen different threads each day asking if dining plan is worth it or not.  But every single post having anything at all to do with anything Pandora related needs to be in one thread.  Makes zero sense.  And makes it impossible to keep up.  Make Pandora a forum if you must--then threads underneath for different things.  One for food, one for merchandise, one for each ride, one for FPs, etc., etc.  Cramming it all into one is making it impossible to follow a thread for any one thing.
> 
> And I doubt I'm the only one who feels this way....
> 
> Just going to ignore it all until the craziness dies down and then maybe we can get to the point where multiple threads are allowed--just as they are for absolutely anything else in the forums.


All you have to remember is that yes, people do vomit while riding FoP. That was established off of the Previews.


----------



## rteetz

VillainFavs said:


> We can have a dozen different threads each day asking if dining plan is worth it or not.  But every single post having anything at all to do with anything Pandora related needs to be in one thread.  Makes zero sense.  And makes it impossible to keep up.  Make Pandora a forum if you must--then threads underneath for different things.  One for food, one for merchandise, one for each ride, one for FPs, etc., etc.  Cramming it all into one is making it impossible to follow a thread for any one thing.
> 
> And I doubt I'm the only one who feels this way....
> 
> Just going to ignore it all until the craziness dies down and then maybe we can get to the point where multiple threads are allowed--just as they are for absolutely anything else in the forums.


We don't need 30 Pandora threads taking up the first page. I am not the mod of this board nor have any power in the decisions made for this board but I completely agree with the decisions. One of our jobs as mods is to merge threads that are the same or very similar as we don't need so many of the same threads. If you can't find the answer in the first page ask and someone will answer it's that simple.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

VillainFavs said:


> Yes, absolutely ridiculous!!!!  I asked a simple question on a new thread--maybe the one you're referring to!--and it's gotten buried in the middle of everything here.  Instead of having a few posts with input from more than 1 person, they bury it so I get no feedback.  We can have multiple threads for everything else in the world, but not for this.  It's gotten a bit out of hand.
> 
> Guess I'll have to wait a couple months until this all dies down and then try asking my question again.  No interest in reading 260+ pages.  And before I'm told to check the first page, I did that.  My questions weren't answered.





hiroMYhero said:


> All you have to do is tap your screenname at the top of the forum and go to Your Content. You can get to your post.
> 
> While I was answering your question to verify that people have been vomiting while riding FoP, your post was moved here.
> 
> Even though I had to bring my answer over to this thread, I did answer your post.
> 
> And yes, there have been many instances of vomiting while riding FoP.


This is good to know... I will make sure DH takes Bonine!!  Believe it or not, I've been following this monster thread for ages and somehow missed that vomiting was a real issue.


----------



## VillainFavs

hiroMYhero said:


> All you have to remember is that yes, people do vomit while riding FoP. That was established off of the Previews.



I actually have other questions as well, but won't bother for now.  And, I mean, honestly, people can vomit on any given ride.  Doesn't really tell me much!  LOL!


----------



## rteetz

VillainFavs said:


> I actually have other questions as well, but won't bother for now.  And, I mean, honestly, people can vomit on any given ride.  Doesn't really tell me much!  LOL!


What are your questions? If they can't answered by the info on the first page I would be happy to answer any and all of them.


----------



## VillainFavs

rteetz said:


> We don't need 30 Pandora threads taking up the first page. I am not the mod of this board nor have any power in the decisions made for this board but I completely agree with the decisions. One of our jobs as mods is to merge threads that are the same or very similar as we don't need so many of the same threads. If you can't find the answer in the first page ask and someone will answer it's that simple.



I have no problem merging threads.  It's merging EVERY. SINGLE. THREAD. possibly, remotely related to a topic into one monster thread.  

It would be like merging everything about World Showcase into one thread.


----------



## rteetz

Line into Pandora for EMH is moving fairly quickly.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

VillainFavs said:


> I actually have other questions as well, but won't bother for now.  And, I mean, honestly, people can vomit on any given ride.  Doesn't really tell me much!  LOL!


"How would the vomiting on this ride rate on a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being the most vomiting of any theme park ride ever..."   Useful!!


----------



## rteetz

VillainFavs said:


> I have no problem merging threads.  It's merging EVERY. SINGLE. THREAD. possibly, remotely related to a topic into one monster thread.
> 
> It would be like merging everything about World Showcase into one thread.


I don't see a problem with that honestly. Anything and everything Pandora can be answered here.


----------



## CounselorX

What are the chances that daily EMH will be extended all the way past September? Low I'm sure, but has anyone heard anything regarding that?


----------



## VillainFavs

Never mind....


----------



## hawaiiangal

So they had closed the standby lines at 9pm to clear the lines in prep for EMH. They let a line form for resort guests and just opened it at 10:30 on the dot. I'm sitting right here watching. And now there are people pouring in on all sides of me. It makes me assume they're letting people outside in now??


----------



## JDUCKY

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> "How would the vomiting on this ride rate on a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being the most vomiting of any theme park ride ever..."   Useful!!


I've only heard of two instances all month and one was before reaching the ride room, itself


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

JDUCKY said:


> I've only heard of two instances all month and one was before reaching the ride room, itself


Oh, good!!  I think I'll have DH take Bonine just in case... better safe than sorry... for us AND for the CMs!!


----------



## yulilin3

15 hours in Pandora. My body is not happy.
The cm were AMAZING every single one, a smile, a happy disposition, an answer at the ready.
Pandora at nighttime is absolutely stunning,I almost started crying. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## Accident

The emh line goes all the way to harambe restrooms loops back and ends past tusker house.


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

Here now...The EMH line is not only all the way at FOTLK, it goes through the QUEUE of FOTLK. Several guests confused as to why we are moving so slow in the Fast pass line for FOTLK -_-


----------



## HydroGuy

We visited Pandora today and rode FOP and NRJ. Looks like 30 new pages of posts in the last 2 days and I am bone tired and not going to read them all tonight. I am probably repeating things others have posted. Sorry about that!

I will give some practical feedback for those visiting soon in case others have not covered all of this. Then talk briefly about how we felt about the rides and land.

We managed to get FPs for both FOP and NRJ because of the glitch that happened briefly on the day FPs opened. The glitch is gone so please do not ask. 

We arrived at AK about 6:10AM. We got in the no bag line. The line started moving around 6:20AM to let guests into the park. We entered for the AM EMH at 7AM. We had FOP FP for 11:10AM-12:10PM and NRJ FP for 12:10-1:10PM. We decided to visit the rest of AK in the morning and come back to Pandora after we finished lunch at 11:30. We did not fully realize that there was a 60-90 minute line just to enter Pandora that snaked all the way back to Rainforest Cafe. After we realized this we thought at one point we would miss our FP window for FOP  when we finally found the end of the line around 11:45AM. A CM told us we could skip this line if we had an active FP for Pandora which we did. So we made our way forward and found where to go after asking several CMs and got into Pandora around 11:55.

We got mostly correct information on how to get to the FOP FP line. It was all confusing because there were lines of people EVERYWHERE. It looks like Disney did a good job with the situation considering all the people and newness. But it was still confusing. It was awesome when a CM realized we had been misdirected at one point and personally led us to the FOP FP line. We got to the FP line at 12:06PM with 4 minutes to spare on the FP window.

Bottom line - if the lines to enter Pandora persist, and Disney keeps the same policy they used today, wait until your FP window opens to go to Pandora and you can skip the line outside Pandora.

As for the rides and Pandora itself, we do not have much to add to what the CM/AP/DVC previews said. FOP is Soarin x 10 (really Soarin x 100  in my book) and saying it is a cross between Soarin and ST is about as close as you can get to a description. Totally awesome and unique. The images that flew past me are still buzzing in my head and impacting me 8 hours later. DS26 and I were just discussing this while walking along the Boardwalk tonight and he agreed. It appears the SM line reached 250 minutes today. And that would be after waiting 60-90 minutes just to enter Pandora in the first place.

NRJ was pretty cool and very visually appealing. But nothing all that great. It had SB lines that reached 210 minutes.

As some others have mentioned, Pandora itself was smaller than expected.

The lines for food and stores were all really long. We did not even try. We ended up spending about 90 minutes in Pandora.

We have FPs for tomorrow (Sunday) night for FOP and NRJ again, so we will get to see the nighttime version of Pandora that everyone has been talking about. We are looking forward to that,



ETA - I am not very susceptible to motion sickness but ST does make me feel slightly nauseous. Soarin, no problem. Mission Space - no nausea but light-headed for 10-20 minutes after.

I was totally fine on FOP. I did feel a little light headed after but nowhere near as much as MS. And possibly it was just from the exhilaration. I felt awesome after.


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Oh, good!!  I think I'll have DH take Bonine just in case... better safe than sorry... for us AND for the CMs!!


FastPasser. and others have noted it has occurred on the ride platforms and ended up causing up to 30 minutes of downtime.

I'm a sympathy vomiter so will hope I'm not riding at the same time as your DH or Villainfavs. Just typing vomiting and "throw up" makes me feel as if I just rode Hyperspace Mountain at midnight...perhaps because I did just ride it last week.


----------



## mshanson3121

HydroGuy said:


> We visited Pandora today and rode FOP and NRJ. Looks like 30 new pages of posts in the last 2 days and I am bone tired and not going to read them all tonight. I am probably repeating things others have posted. Sorry about that!
> 
> I will give some practical feedback for those visiting soon in case others have not covered all of this. Then talk briefly about how we felt about the rides and land.
> 
> We managed to get FPs for both FOP and NRJ because of the glitch that happened briefly on the day FPs opened. The glitch is gone so please do not ask.
> 
> We arrived at AK about 6:10AM. We got in the no bag line. The line started moving around 6:20AM to let guests into the park. We entered for the AM EMH at 7AM. We had FOP FP for 11:10AM-12:10PM and NRJ FP for 12:10-1:10PM. We decided to visit the rest of AK in the morning and come back to Pandora after we finished lunch at 11:30. We did not fully realize that there was a 60-90 minute line just to enter Pandora that snaked all the way back to Rainforest Cafe. After we realized this we thought at one point we would miss out FP window for FOP scared1 when we finally found the end of the line around 11:45AM. A CM told us we could skip this line if we had an active FP for Pandora which we did. So we made our way forward and found where to go after asking several CMs and got into Pandora around 11:55.
> 
> We got mostly correct information on how to get to the FOP FP line. It was all confusing because there were lines of people EVERYWHERE. It looks like Disney did a good job with the situation considering all the people and newness. But it was still confusing. It was awesome when a CM realized we had been misdirected at one point and personally led us to the FOP FP line. We got to the FP line at 12:06PM with 4 minutes to spare on the FP window.
> 
> Bottom line - if the lines to enter Pandora persist, and Disney keeps the same policy they used today, wait until your FP window opens to go to Pandora and you can skip the line outside Pandora.
> 
> As for the rides and Pandora itself, we do not have much to add to what the CM/AP/DVC previews said. FOP is Soarin x 10 (really Soarin x 100  in my book) and saying it is a cross between Soarin and ST is about as close as you can get to a description. Totally awesome and unique. The images that flew past me are still buzzing in my head and impacting me 8 hours later. DS26 and I were just discussing this while walking along the Boardwalk tonight and he agreed. It appears the SM line reached 250 minutes today. And that would be after waiting 60-90 minutes just to enter Pandora in the first place.
> 
> NRJ was pretty cool and very visually appealing. But nothing all that great. It had SB lines that reached 210 minutes.
> 
> As some others have mentioned, Pandora itself was smaller than I expected.
> 
> The lines for food and stores were all really long. We did not even try. We ended up spending about 90 minutes in Pandora.
> 
> We have FPs for tomorrow (Sunday) night for FOP and NRJ again, so we will get to see the nighttime version of Pandora that everyone has been talking about. We are looking forward to that,



How do you think FoP will be for younger children (8-10 range)? Too intense?


----------



## hawaiiangal

They just popped up some wait times on the boards finally. FoP 90 min and River says 15 min. No way that line is only 15 minutes!
Atmosphere has changed a lot since these lines formed again and more people obviously coming in.


----------



## maryj11

Accident said:


> The emh line goes all the way to harambe restrooms loops back and ends past tusker house.


Oh wow. Thanks for taking the time to go live today and tonight.


----------



## HydroGuy

mshanson3121 said:


> How do you think FoP will be for younger children (8-10 range)? Too intense?


I had 4 boys who are all now in their 20's. They would have all been fine with FOP at 8 years old - except possibly for one of them. At 9-10 years old, no problem for any of them. So it depends on the kid. An adventurous 8 year old should be fine. A timid one? Maybe, maybe not.

If the kid is brave enough to try it, as other have said a parent is within easy reach on the next ride vehicle. And they can close their eyes if it gets too intense.


----------



## rteetz

hawaiiangal said:


> They just popped up some wait times on the boards finally. FoP 90 min and River says 15 min. No way that line is only 15 minutes!
> Atmosphere has changed a lot since these lines formed again and more people obviously coming in.


It moved up to 20 minutes according to another post I have seen.


----------



## maryj11

HydroGuy said:


> We visited Pandora today and rode FOP and NRJ. Looks like 30 new pages of posts in the last 2 days and I am bone tired and not going to read them all tonight. I am probably repeating things others have posted. Sorry about that!
> 
> I will give some practical feedback for those visiting soon in case others have not covered all of this. Then talk briefly about how we felt about the rides and land.
> 
> We managed to get FPs for both FOP and NRJ because of the glitch that happened briefly on the day FPs opened. The glitch is gone so please do not ask.
> 
> We arrived at AK about 6:10AM. We got in the no bag line. The line started moving around 6:20AM to let guests into the park. We entered for the AM EMH at 7AM. We had FOP FP for 11:10AM-12:10PM and NRJ FP for 12:10-1:10PM. We decided to visit the rest of AK in the morning and come back to Pandora after we finished lunch at 11:30. We did not fully realize that there was a 60-90 minute line just to enter Pandora that snaked all the way back to Rainforest Cafe. After we realized this we thought at one point we would miss out FP window for FOP scared1 when we finally found the end of the line around 11:45AM. A CM told us we could skip this line if we had an active FP for Pandora which we did. So we made our way forward and found where to go after asking several CMs and got into Pandora around 11:55.
> 
> We got mostly correct information on how to get to the FOP FP line. It was all confusing because there were lines of people EVERYWHERE. It looks like Disney did a good job with the situation considering all the people and newness. But it was still confusing. It was awesome when a CM realized we had been misdirected at one point and personally led us to the FOP FP line. We got to the FP line at 12:06PM with 4 minutes to spare on the FP window.
> 
> Bottom line - if the lines to enter Pandora persist, and Disney keeps the same policy they used today, wait until your FP window opens to go to Pandora and you can skip the line outside Pandora.
> 
> As for the rides and Pandora itself, we do not have much to add to what the CM/AP/DVC previews said. FOP is Soarin x 10 (really Soarin x 100  in my book) and saying it is a cross between Soarin and ST is about as close as you can get to a description. Totally awesome and unique. The images that flew past me are still buzzing in my head and impacting me 8 hours later. DS26 and I were just discussing this while walking along the Boardwalk tonight and he agreed. It appears the SM line reached 250 minutes today. And that would be after waiting 60-90 minutes just to enter Pandora in the first place.
> 
> NRJ was pretty cool and very visually appealing. But nothing all that great. It had SB lines that reached 210 minutes.
> 
> As some others have mentioned, Pandora itself was smaller than I expected.
> 
> The lines for food and stores were all really long. We did not even try. We ended up spending about 90 minutes in Pandora.
> 
> We have FPs for tomorrow (Sunday) night for FOP and NRJ again, so we will get to see the nighttime version of Pandora that everyone has been talking about. We are looking forward to that,


Thank you for the review. We are planning two days at AK and now I think we will make both FP's for FOP after reading what you thought.


----------



## hawaiiangal

rteetz said:


> It moved up to 20 minutes according to another post I have seen.



Yep, went up to 30 for a couple of minutes then back down to 20 for a while now.


----------



## karen1987

CAS239 said:


> Are you sure you weren't at a ticketed party, or just entering for a ride?
> 
> They usually never make off site guests leave a park for evening EMH, it's just only on site guests can ride rides. Off site guests are still allowed to shop and eat. They scan at ride entrances to make sure only onsite guests are riding





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Surprising!  This has *never* happened to us over 12+ years of trips, 1-3 times a year!
> 
> They've USUALLY scanned bands for attractions (not even always), but never just as we were walking around.  Is that what you mean, scanned to ride attractions?
> 
> I can't imagine Disney kicking people out who had $$ to spend on food or trinkets... ... unless it's a separate paid ticketed event... and even there...



Apologies! I wrote my post very quickly and should have said that our bands were scanned at the attraction, not just walking around the park!


----------



## lovethattink

Reposting for those who missed this previously. From the DIS Guidelines:

The DIS has a wonderful group of Moderators who have volunteered to assist our visitors and monitor the boards. Part of their responsibilities are ensuring that our guidelines are followed which may require that a thread is edited, deleted, closed or moved. If these decisions impact you, we ask that you respect them. Should you have any questions, please direct them to admin@wdwinfo.com. Any discussion about a Moderating decision that takes place on the boards could result in an infraction.


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

In Pandora now, CMs telling guests that they may not be able to go on the attractions, several people saying "who wants to see the land? What's the point if you can't go on the rides?"


----------



## rteetz

I have added info regarding today's phased closure procedures to the first page as well as a little info on today's EMH. I will continue to update that as time goes on as I am sure EMH procedures will change a bit.


----------



## IrishNYC

mshanson3121 said:


> How do you think FoP will be for younger children (8-10 range)? Too intense?


My DD will love it. She'll be 8 when we go in September. But she's a daredevil. If she's tall enough and wants to ride, we let her. I don't like to put my fears on my kid. Just my feeling about rides.



DisneyKoolaid said:


> In Pandora now, CMs telling guerhatthey that may not be able to go on the attractions, several people saying "who wants to see the land? What's the point if you can't go on the rides?"


They're the same people that think AK and DHS are half day (or less) parks.


----------



## HydroGuy

maryj11 said:


> Thank you for the review. We are planning two days at AK and now I think we will make both FP's for FOP after reading what you thought.


I think that is what I would do knowing what I know now.


----------



## lovethattink

rteetz said:


> I have added info regarding today's phased closure procedures to the first page as well as a little info on today's EMH. I will continue to update that as time goes on as I am sure EMH procedures will change a bit.



Thanks for doing a great job of keeping the first page updated!


----------



## hawaiiangal

Oh my...wow! I'm exiting now and that line to get in is crazy - snaking all through Lion king and on.....and there is a steady stream of people still coming in as I'm heading to the buses.


----------



## rteetz

hawaiiangal said:


> Oh my...wow! I'm exiting now and that line to get in is crazy - snaking all through Lion king and on.....and there is a steady stream of people still coming in as I'm heading to the buses.


EMH is likely going to have to change. I am surprised they didn't do a hard sweep to get non-resort guests out between 10:30-11PM.


----------



## emi6891

lovethattink said:


> Thanks for doing a great job of keeping the first page updated!



Agreed! @rteetz has done great with this thread! 

On a side note, I have never been so appreciative of my AP and the opportunity to do the preview since seeing the pictures and videos of how crowded it was today.


----------



## FoxC63

*  A big heart felt thanks* to @yulilin3 , @Accident  and @HydroGuy for sharing your adventure with us!!!  So grateful for your time, energy and thoughtfulness! 

And a shout out to @hiroMYhero for informing us of her vomiting condition as we now know to steer clear when she's on board!    Oneesan ga daisuki desu!


----------



## rteetz

CMs are telling guests in line for EMH that the rides are closed and they will only be able to experience the land itself.


----------



## rteetz

People already in line for Pandora attractions during EMH are being allowed to ride however no new guests are being allowed in the lines.


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> People already in line for Pandora attractions during EMH are being allowed to ride however no new guests are being allowed in the lines.


Makes sense- current wait times on MDE are 75 for NRJ and 90 for FOP.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> People already in line for Pandora attractions during EMH are being allowed to ride however no new guests are being allowed in the lines.


With an hour to go? 

Guest Relations CMs won't be going home anytime soon.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Sunday we are planning a long afternoon break then over to AK around 6pm as first fastpass is at 630. I was going to drive to avoid long transportation waits as it will be late when we leave. My question is about parking. Did the AK parking lot reach capacity on Saturday? Want to make sure i plan to arrive earlier if lot might be closed.....


----------



## Linkura

hiroMYhero said:


> With an hour to go?
> 
> Guest Relations CMs won't be going home anytime soon.


Cheaper to pay Guest Relations CMs than to keep the rides running past 1AM?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Linkura said:


> Cheaper to pay Guest Relations CMs than to keep the rides running past 1AM?


You also have to factor in refunds or their standard of Anytime FPs that will have to include the Pandora rides.


----------



## wilkeliza

Linkura said:


> Cheaper to pay Guest Relations CMs than to keep the rides running past 1AM?



Yeah because if rides run past 1 am they have to pay GR, Security, and CMs of Pandora rides extra time if not getting into 3rd shift pay.


----------



## Linkura

hiroMYhero said:


> You also have to factor in refunds or their standard of Anytime FPs that will have to include the Pandora rides.


Of course- but FPs don't cost money.  I'm sure that'll be the standard for GR with refunds as an absolute last resort (maybe for people whose last park day is today).


----------



## ELLH

hawaiiangal said:


> Oh my...wow! I'm exiting now and that line to get in is crazy - snaking all through Lion king and on.....and there is a steady stream of people still coming in as I'm heading to the buses.



Yep. We left around 10 and as we exited through Africa we saw guest form EMH lined up all the way to to Lion King, as you said.  Thought to myself, what's the point of having to be nice that far back in line if the EMH is only two more hours. We are staying at AoA and DW and I both thought there is no way we would have been willing to do that tonight's.


On another note, we hung around after our NRJ FP which ended around 8:30 to watch the "drum show". I have no reason for this but I was expecting some sort of fancy opening celebration. A few folks around us thought the same and one fellow was live streaming the "event". Apparently they had heard there would be said "event".  We waited for about 1.5 hours and all we got was the drum show. Now, I'm not knocking the efforts of the performers. But the show itself was just... lame. Of course, I can't blame Disney for making me hang around since it was my own assumption that made me do that. Just curious if anyone else did the same thing.


----------



## JDUCKY

wilkeliza said:


> Yeah because if rides run past 1 am they have to pay GR, Security, and CMs of Pandora rides extra time if not getting into 3rd shift pay.



Not to mention limiting or preventing overnight maintenance


----------



## ELLH

I'll throw this out there as a FWIW:
Wife and I didn't care much for the NRJ. It was a neat ride. And the Shaman was incredible (could be a meet and greet as far as I'm concerned). But overall... meh.

However, my DD6 liked it. She's a fan of all sorts of rides (Everest, Pirates, etc) but the one thing she said she liked about NRJ was "there was no big drops". Which to me means she liked that she could just enjoy the ride for what it is. Which is exactly what that ride seems to be intended for: provide a "tour" of Pandora in a relaxing way.


----------



## FoxC63

I'm out!  It's past midnight in my neck of the woods.  See you tomorrow @rteetz  thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## JackieT1182

I can't wait to ride FoP in August! 

I just have a question - how secure is it for a smaller, skinny child? My 5 year old is exactly 44", but she's only 37 lbs. I tried looking at pictures and videos, but it's hard to see how well she'll be restrained. I know she'd love this ride because she loves Soarin, Tower of Terror, and all of the roller coasters, but I don't want to be worried that she'll fall out during the whole ride!


----------



## wilkeliza

JackieT1182 said:


> I can't wait to ride FoP in August!
> 
> I just have a question - how secure is it for a smaller, skinny child? My 5 year old is exactly 44", but she's only 37 lbs. I tried looking at pictures and videos, but it's hard to see how well she'll be restrained. I know she'd love this ride because she loves Soarin, Tower of Terror, and all of the roller coasters, but I don't want to be worried that she'll fall out during the whole ride!



She won't fall out. She'll be secure at the back and leg restraints. To add to that you can reach out and touch those next to you should make you a little more at ease.


----------



## hodad

We had lunch at Sanaa and got to Animal Kingdom around 1:30. My kid forgot her magic band so I had to wait in line at Guest Services to get a replacement card, and when we finally got into the park we stood in the line to enter Pandora for a few minutes until someone else in line explained that people with fast passes need not wait. A sign of some sort explaining this would have been nice. 

I was impressed with the ability of the cast members at the fast pass entrance to handle the chaos of impatient and entitled park goers. We were let over the bridge the exact minute our fast passes opened up, and we headed to FoP. Everyone enjoyed it, although my kid had to ask for the back support to be readjusted because it closed pretty tightly against her.

The back door to Windtraders was closed, and people getting off FoP had to walk around and get in the very long line with everyone else if they wanted to get inside. Those shoulder banshees are really in demand. Fortunately, we were able to get a Navi tail at a gift cart by the face painting station. 

I wish the drummers didn't have to deal with a short but very noticeable delay between the hitting and the sounding of their drums. I blame it for their poor synchronization.

Thanks to a glitch when FastPasses opened up, we were also able to get some for NRJ. The attention to detail was impressive, even if the ride was short and uneventful. Most people leaving the ride after us had terrible things to say about it, including "I liked Pandora before that ride."

Once we ordered food at Satu'li, it took the kitchen about 3 minutes to give us our order. The cheeseburger bao were yummy, and the kid's hotdog was too salty. There were lots of people camping out at tables without food, either waiting for people in line or just sitting and applying makeup. They made it difficult to find a place to sit while we ate.

The Night Blossom is about twice as sweet as any other frozen drink I've ordered at Animal Kingdom. I don't know if I'd wait in a 30 minute line for one.

We left around 7, before sundown, and there was no line waiting to get in at the back entrance, although CMs were putting down tape to prepare for the evening crowd. 8pm fastpass at Kilimanjaro Safari, then Rivers of Light for some and 15m single rider Everest for others. We got back to Animal Kingdom Lodge at 10:15.

Happy to answer any questions anyone has about the day.


----------



## MissPrice

DO you think it will be this crazy late next week?


----------



## Spacecow

hodad said:


> Once we ordered food at Satu'li, it took the kitchen about 3 minutes to give us our order. The cheeseburger bao were yummy, and the kid's hotdog was too salty. There were lots of people camping out at tables without food, either waiting for people in line or just sitting and applying makeup. They made it difficult to find a place to sit while we ate.



How long was the line to order at Satu'li?


----------



## Accident

Tatania said:


> Hoping to find a working stream. Not seeing anything on https://www.facebook.com/disunplugged . Do you have an actual link to your stream?



that is the official disunplugged page, I was on the fan page since I'm not affiliated with disunplugged.     It's at https://www.facebook.com/groups/66711414432/


----------



## Accident

So I just got home, I ended up closing the place down....   I'm going back tomorrow night, AK was completely empty..    There was a family that got on EE at 11:30, and didn't get off of it until 12:30.. 15 rides, never got out of the seat.    It was MK after hours dead, except for pandora where everyone was hiding...

I had an amazing day..   I planned getting in perfect with my normal lets walk around for an hour and then had a great meal at tifffins at 3.    tiffins was half empty and the rol package guests were coming in as I was leaving.    I walked out to the line being let in and no line for a couple hours..   Pandora got really packed but no wait..   I even ran for a smoke break and back and had to walk the line but they never stopped it from going in.     Hung out with a lot of vloggers, didn't see anyone from dis there but it was packed so it was easy to miss people.  

After I left which was right about 11pm when I noticed the last set of fastpass riders were let in just before emh started after the line had been closed for a couple hours.   pandora was really nice for a couple hours, the ride lines disappeared into the queue, you had nobody to bump into you similar to preview for pandora at night.   

Disney handled this amazing.   Shade, water along the line to get in..   Mobile ordering is amazing, even with long lines for food you could order in the app and get your food in 5 minutes.    Fastpass got a shorter line but it was far, they checked and you couldn't go in until it was your fastpass time.     Lines were longer than spring but shorter than summer so pandora was a good distraction for those that did AK in it's entirety today..   The land was designed with paths to form longer lines..  so what looked like a lot of senseless walkways, really gave a spot for a line to be put up so even though 90% of pandora was a line for something, there was nobody really in the way to just walk around and explore...    The uniformed security/police being all along the lines with cm kept everyone at bay.   It seemed like everyone came expecting to be in long lines all day and even with it almost hitting 100F, everyone was in amazing spirits, that is until it got close to dark when many started to show up to see it at night and the rudeness appeared and strong words almost ending in fights but the security force was right there to calm it down with a quick "are you really sure you want to go to jail and get banned from disney right now".    

Oh they even added a third ROL at 11:45, including fastpasses.    I decided to check it out, fastpass was packed, standby was about 40% full.   I got a great front row, nobody around me 360 of it.   The show is much better when your closer to it but I also knew the show so it wasn't confusing.   I wasn't near the middle but had a great night.     I'm heading back and going to rent an ecv to just roll around the place with the 360 camera..  Of course in remembrance to Bob, seems like a fitting week to do that and a perfect time with no crowd while everyone is hiding in pandora..

Oh they added projectors being the tree so the tree of life animations that happen randomly can be seen from behind as well..    I noticed the projectors but never around at night to see it happen.

Loved going the first day..   as long as you go in ready to wait and what the heat is going to be like, it's a fun time.


----------



## spacy9

Accident said:


> So I just got home, I ended up closing the place down....   I'm going back tomorrow night, AK was completely empty..    There was a family that got on EE at 11:30, and didn't get off of it until 12:30.. 15 rides, never got out of the seat.    It was MK after hours dead, except for pandora where everyone was hiding..



Are you saying that all of Animal Kingdom was open for the EMH, not just Pandora?  I thought it was just the Pandora land that was going to be open from 11-1.


----------



## Accident

spacy9 said:


> Are you saying that all of Animal Kingdom was open for the EMH, not just Pandora?  I thought it was just the Pandora land that was going to be open from 11-1.



they changed that a week or so ago, I forget where the announcement of it is (wdwinfo probably has an article on it).    EE, ROL, KALI (maybe, I didn't pay attention), some of dinoland.   dinosaur was not opened, not really anywhere to eat outside of pandora but there was a few rides and you could just roam around.   It's in no way close to all the stuff, but there was more than pandora.   No street performers.

AK is actually a great place to just roam around real slow at night.   one of my favorite things, especially when it's only 71ish out instead of 98 during the day.   EE is a must do in the dark.


----------



## spacy9

Wow, that's awesome.  I missed that announcement somehow.  We're going June 10th - 16th so this is great info.  Thank you!


----------



## MomofDisneyLoversx3

My FP window opens in 33 minutes.  Any thoughts if I should do FoP or NRJ? Seems like FoP is getting better reviews but the lines seem similar. We range from 49-7 years.  Tia


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Accident said:


> they changed that a week or so ago, I forget where the announcement of it is (wdwinfo probably has an article on it).    EE, ROL, KALI (maybe, I didn't pay attention), some of dinoland.   dinosaur was not opened, not really anywhere to eat outside of pandora but there was a few rides and you could just roam around.
> .


Actually Dinosaur was opened. When we were entering the park(9:30 pm), a CM with a bullhorn announced that it had been added for the evening.  We rode it a few times but left around 11:45 so I'm not sure if it was open the entire time.


Also, Momof DisneyLoversx3, if your family likes Soarin or Star Tours it is a no brainer.  Get the FOP fp's.  If not, choose the boat ride.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MomofDisneyLoversx3 said:


> My FP window opens in 33 minutes.  Any thoughts if I should do FoP or NRJ? Seems like FoP is getting better reviews but the lines seem similar. We range from 49-7 years.  Tia



Definitely FoP - that seems to be the big ride and no matter how good the queue is, a multi hour line is still a multi hour line

I know the river ride had long lines today (well, yesterday at this point) but based on feedback and not everyone thinking it was worth the wait I don't expect that to retain long lines like FoP will

All I hear/read is people doing FoP multiple times if they can vs River Ride being more of a "one and done" even for people that liked it


----------



## CAS239

mshanson3121 said:


> How do you think FoP will be for younger children (8-10 range)? Too intense?



If they can handle other thrill rides then they'll love it. I saw plenty of kids during my preview slot ride that got off and told their parents they wanted to go again.


----------



## lovethattink

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Sunday we are planning a long afternoon break then over to AK around 6pm as first fastpass is at 630. I was going to drive to avoid long transportation waits as it will be late when we leave. My question is about parking. Did the AK parking lot reach capacity on Saturday? Want to make sure i plan to arrive earlier if lot might be closed.....



Yes, there was discussion earlier about parking reaching capacity. I don't remember what time it did.


----------



## CAS239

MissPrice said:


> DO you think it will be this crazy late next week?



I don't think you'll see these huge lines to get in Pandora or 4 hour waits. Could, but I doubt it.

However both rides will have long waits for quite some time. These Pandora rides for AK are what 7dmt and Frozen are for MK & Epcot.


----------



## lovethattink

Another reminder about DIS posting guidelines:

The DIS has a wonderful group of Moderators who have volunteered to assist our visitors and monitor the boards. Part of their responsibilities are ensuring that our guidelines are followed which may require that a thread is edited, deleted, closed or moved. If these decisions impact you, we ask that you respect them. Should you have any questions, please direct them to admin@wdwinfo.com. Any discussion about a Moderating decision that takes place on the boards could result in an infraction.

Please do not bring moderator decisions onto thread discussion. If you have a question or comment about decisions please address them to admin@wdwinfo.com


----------



## fly girl

Couldn't get FP for FoP for upcoming trip this week, but snagged a NRJ. At least we can enjoy one ride for sure! 

Wondering when they'll open SR line for FoP. Anyone know?


----------



## MomofDisneyLoversx3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely FoP - that seems to be the big ride and no matter how good the queue is, a multi hour line is still a multi hour line
> 
> I know the river ride had long lines today (well, yesterday at this point) but based on feedback and not everyone thinking it was worth the wait I don't expect that to retain long lines like FoP will
> 
> All I hear/read is people doing FoP multiple times if they can vs River Ride being more of a "one and done" even for people that liked it


Thanks for the tip.  That is what I tried, but at 7 am they were all gone  s  I did score a 8:45 NRJ so hopefully we can get into FoP at opening.


----------



## CAS239

fly girl said:


> Couldn't get FP for FoP for upcoming trip this week, but snagged a NRJ. At least we can enjoy one ride for sure!
> 
> Wondering when they'll open SR line for FoP. Anyone know?



I'm sure single rider will be opened up any day now. They probably just wanted to avoid it for opening day or opening weekend. I'm sure by this Tuesday they'll have it up


----------



## TheMaxRebo

fly girl said:


> Couldn't get FP for FoP for upcoming trip this week, but snagged a NRJ. At least we can enjoy one ride for sure!
> 
> Wondering when they'll open SR line for FoP. Anyone know?



Not sure about Single Rider line - but I am also curious to see how it fares.  This isn't a ride with small numbers per row (like Everest or something) where they would often need a single to fill a row so just not clear how much of a benefit being in the single rider line will be 

Glad you got the one ride and if you can get there for Rope Drop you can experience the full queue for RoP!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MomofDisneyLoversx3 said:


> Thanks for the tip.  That is what I tried, but at 7 am they were all gone  s  I did score a 8:45 NRJ so hopefully we can get into FoP at opening.



bummer about that - at least you got one (are you off site or onsite?  Just curious as to if they were gone at the 30 day window or already at the 60)

Hopefully you can get on FoP at rope drop and then at least you get to see the whole queue


----------



## freediverdude

Someone on another board posted that it's already open this morning and right now there's no line, he walked right on FoP, lol.


----------



## lovethattink

I don't think they are opening up cancelled FP+ in Pandora. Yesterday, @yulilin3 tried to coordinate it. I had a FP for ds and I.  He wasn't up to tyre crowds. Cancelled each one individually, and neither showed up for her to snag.


----------



## MomofDisneyLoversx3

TheMaxRebo said:


> bummer about that - at least you got one (are you off site or onsite?  Just curious as to if they were gone at the 30 day window or already at the 60)
> 
> Hopefully you can get on FoP at rope drop and then at least you get to see the whole queue


We are staying off site....for the first time in 10+ years.    So this was a 30 day window (6/27 to be exact) Oh well.


----------



## Diskneeworlder

This link seems official.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...r-will-open-may-27-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/

Did anyone know before this? I had a Girl Scout troop pick AK as thier reward trip for selling cookies long before February. I couldn't uproot and change plans on Ten parents and 10 girls as late as February. As a result Pandora completely ruined our trip. I've never seen anything like it. Not at Disney. 

I was wondering what we did wrong most of the day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MomofDisneyLoversx3 said:


> We are staying off site....for the first time in 10+ years.    So this was a 30 day window (6/27 to be exact) Oh well.



ok, thanks - that fits with what I was seeing before.  Within the 60 day window people were doing ok getting FP for both (though for FoP was largely later in the day) and at 30 it was largely just river journey available

I would keep stalking the site and look to see if anything for FoP comes up - seeing reports of some people switching out of fear of the ride being too intense or not fitting into the ride vehicle


----------



## yulilin3

I have said this before and I'll say it again. Mobile Ordering is the best!!
I used it 3 times yesterday. First I used it around 8:30 am for breakfast. The ordering line was about 10 minutes. I sat down and ordered my food through the app, paid and said "I'm here" in 2 minutes got the notiffication that it was ready and proceed to the Mobile pick up window. It took less than a minute
For lunch the regular wait was about 15 minutes at 3pm, they notified me my food was ready in about 5 minutes.
In the evening I wanted to try the Mo'ara beer and Pongu Pongu line was about 20 minutes long, I remembered seeing this beer in the Satu'li menu, ordered it, had it in my hand within 5 minutes
Obviously wait times will get longer as people learn about this but still no need to wait in line anymore, you could wait sitting at your table


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I have said this before and I'll say it again. Mobile Ordering is the best!!
> I used it 3 times yesterday. First I used it around 8:30 am for breakfast. The ordering line was about 10 minutes. I sat down and ordered my food through the app, paid and said "I'm here" in 2 minutes got the notiffication that it was ready and proceed to the Mobile pick up window. It took less than a minute
> For lunch the regular wait was about 15 minutes at 3pm, they notified me my food was ready in about 5 minutes.
> In the evening I wanted to try the Mo'ara beer and Pongu Pongu line was about 20 minutes long, I remembered seeing this beer in the Satu'li menu, ordered it, had it in my hand within 5 minutes
> Obviously wait times will get longer as people learn about this but still no need to wait in line anymore, you could wait sitting at your table



Thanks for these reports - glad to hear it was running smoothly.  While some people with start to use it I still think it will be the minority - I mean, you still see people not use it at starbucks or panera bread ... and heck, I've used the app to make FP for a ride that I am right out front that has plenty of FP availability and the standby line is 30+ minutes.  I think a lot of people still don't feel comfortable using the mobile technology or don't think of it, etc.

I do hope they add this at more locations - even just having it at Pongu Pongu would be cool to order a drink from the app and be able to just go up and grab it with no wait

what did you think of the beer BTW?


----------



## lovethattink

Diskneeworlder said:


> This link seems official.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...r-will-open-may-27-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/
> 
> Did anyone know before this? I had a Girl Scout troop pick AK as thier reward trip for selling cookies long before February. I couldn't uproot and change plans on Ten parents and 10 girls as late as February. As a result Pandora completely ruined our trip. I've never seen anything like it. Not at Disney.
> 
> I was wondering what we did wrong most of the day.



Merged your thread into the official Pandora thread. This thread has been discussing Pandoras opening since March.  Page 1 has a nice little history of Pandora section that @rteetz has nicely put together.


----------



## wrmiller13

Sorry if this was already asked and covered.  Did anyone get an idea or experience the seat size on FoP to see what the restrictions may be? Who would have a hard time fitting? I know there is a test seat out now, so experience from that is good too!


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for these reports - glad to hear it was running smoothly.  While some people with start to use it I still think it will be the minority - I mean, you still see people not use it at starbucks or panera bread ... and heck, I've used the app to make FP for a ride that I am right out front that has plenty of FP availability and the standby line is 30+ minutes.  I think a lot of people still don't feel comfortable using the mobile technology or don't think of it, etc.
> 
> I do hope they add this at more locations - even just having it at Pongu Pongu would be cool to order a drink from the app and be able to just go up and grab it with no wait
> 
> what did you think of the beer BTW?


It was good but I liked the Hawkes Grog better. I don't know anything about beer other than what I like and dislike, and I have noticed that I like lighter colored beer, the dark stuff is not for me


----------



## CAS239

lovethattink said:


> I don't think they are opening up cancelled FP+ in Pandora. Yesterday, @yulilin3 tried to coordinate it. I had a FP for ds and I.  He wasn't up to tyre crowds. Cancelled each one individually, and neither showed up for her to snag.



Cancelling FP's and having someone else try to get it is very hard. I tried a couple weeks ago with someone on here for 7dmt and they were never able to see them come up


----------



## TheMaxRebo

fly girl said:


> Couldn't get FP for FoP for upcoming trip this week, but snagged a NRJ. At least we can enjoy one ride for sure!
> 
> Wondering when they'll open SR line for FoP. Anyone know?





CAS239 said:


> I'm sure single rider will be opened up any day now. They probably just wanted to avoid it for opening day or opening weekend. I'm sure by this Tuesday they'll have it up



just saw Alex from WDW tweet out that single rider is open this morning and currently 0 minute wait


*Alex*‏ @WDWalex 58m58 minutes ago
For all those wondering, single rider for Flight of Passage is OPEN and there is currently a 0 minute wait #*visitpandora*





0 replies0 retweets1 like


----------



## linzbear

mshanson3121 said:


> How do you think FoP will be for younger children (8-10 range)? Too intense?


My 6&8 year olds deemed it the best ride in the World.  8 year old is a ride chicken, 6 year old thought EE was ok, but didn't want to do it again, but would have ridden BTMRR on repeat.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wrmiller13 said:


> Sorry if this was already asked and covered.  Did anyone get an idea or experience the seat size on FoP to see what the restrictions may be? Who would have a hard time fitting? I know there is a test seat out now, so experience from that is good too!



There is a lot of coverage of the seats and potential issues fitting throughout this thread

The challenge is that there isn't one measurement that will ensure you will fit or not - it seems to be a combination of being tall and being big, especially if you are tall in your legs and/or have very big calves as it is the leg restraints that seem to be providing the biggest issues


----------



## CAS239

Diskneeworlder said:


> This link seems official.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...r-will-open-may-27-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/
> 
> Did anyone know before this? I had a Girl Scout troop pick AK as thier reward trip for selling cookies long before February. I couldn't uproot and change plans on Ten parents and 10 girls as late as February. As a result Pandora completely ruined our trip. I've never seen anything like it. Not at Disney.
> 
> I was wondering what we did wrong most of the day.



Did anyone know before May 27th that it was Pandoras grand opening? Or did anyone know before feb?

Hundreds of thousands knew prior to opening day. But prior to feb, no. We had a good hunch it would be around late April or May, but not for sure.

Feb 7th was the announcement of it would open may 27th.


----------



## freediverdude

Diskneeworlder said:


> This link seems official.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...r-will-open-may-27-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/
> 
> Did anyone know before this? I had a Girl Scout troop pick AK as thier reward trip for selling cookies long before February. I couldn't uproot and change plans on Ten parents and 10 girls as late as February. As a result Pandora completely ruined our trip. I've never seen anything like it. Not at Disney.
> 
> I was wondering what we did wrong most of the day.



Yes, sorry, yesterday was a grand opening for a new land, so it wasn't a particularly good day to go to just tour Animal Kingdom.  Although in the morning the other attractions had less wait time than normal, so maybe that helped you.


----------



## yulilin3

wrmiller13 said:


> Sorry if this was already asked and covered.  Did anyone get an idea or experience the seat size on FoP to see what the restrictions may be? Who would have a hard time fitting? I know there is a test seat out now, so experience from that is good too!


I saw the process.
The CM basically asks people that they think might have an issue to try the seat before getting in line. I also saw plenty of people approaching the seat and testing it without being asked
I saw a total of 10 people that were all  tall and fluffy, from the 10 only 1 was told they couldn't ride. I also saw a girl with mobility issues (couldn't put her legs straight, she was in a wheelchair) test it and she was good to go. I did take a picture of a lady that wanted to sit just to take pictures.


----------



## yulilin3

the bus sign by the bus loop was moved to the side to allow for easier flow in and out of the bus area


----------



## Loopster

spacy9 said:


> Are you saying that all of Animal Kingdom was open for the EMH, not just Pandora?  I thought it was just the Pandora land that was going to be open from 11-1.





Accident said:


> they changed that a week or so ago, I forget where the announcement of it is (wdwinfo probably has an article on it).    EE, ROL, KALI (maybe, I didn't pay attention), some of dinoland.   dinosaur was not opened, not really anywhere to eat outside of pandora but there was a few rides and you could just roam around.   It's in no way close to all the stuff, but there was more than pandora.   No street performers.
> 
> AK is actually a great place to just roam around real slow at night.   one of my favorite things, especially when it's only 71ish out instead of 98 during the day.   EE is a must do in the dark.



I vaguely recall the rest of the park being open during EMH was only for this busy weekend and then it was going to be Pandora only after that. Did they extend it?


----------



## JerseyJanice

@yulilin3 Did you happen to notice if short and fluffy people were able to fit in the test seat?


----------



## yulilin3

JerseyJanice said:


> @yulilin3 Did you happen to notice if short and fluffy people were able to fit in the test seat?


yes, like I said from the 10 only one didn't fit.
If I'm able to I'll go Monday and have my daughter record me testing it. Like I said before I'm 5'2" and about 190lbs. so def. short and fluffy 
I will also take a lot of detailed pictures of the seat, especially where your legs go


----------



## JerseyJanice

yulilin3 said:


> yes, like I said from the 10 only one didn't fit.
> If I'm able to I'll go Monday and have my daughter record me testing it. Like I said before I'm 5'2" and about 190lbs. so def. short and fluffy
> I will also take a lot of detailed pictures of the seat, especially where your legs go



Excellent! The person I'm asking for is close to your size. If you fit, she will probably fit. Thanks.


----------



## PrincessV

MANY thanks for all of the opening day observations yesterday!! I feel as prepared as I can be to face Pandora today. Our original plan was to use our FOP FP at 7:30pm, then do other AK stuff and go back to Pandora for EMH, but based on last night's reports, I think we'd do better to stay in Pandora after FOP until we've had enough and use EMH for other AK rides, or just call it a night.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

lovethattink said:


> I don't think they are opening up cancelled FP+ in Pandora. Yesterday, @yulilin3 tried to coordinate it. I had a FP for ds and I.  He wasn't up to tyre crowds. Cancelled each one individually, and neither showed up for her to snag.


I think you may be right...I tried to do the same thing with a NRJ FP and it never showed up. I felt bad.


----------



## loutoo

8:30 AM on day two and FoP is currently showing a 250 minute wait (it said 280 a minute ago) the 250 is equal to the peak yesterday.  NRJ shows 120.  I think a large number of people planned to avoid the opening day crowd by going today.  That plan seems to be backfiring, at least currently in the early morning.  
Not that anyone can accurately predict something like this, but touring plan is trying.  They expect the lines to increase over the next hour and a half or so and peak 325 minutes (that is 5 1/2 hours).  Good luck travelers!


----------



## dbavis

just a quick thanks to everyone providing the live reports... we're going down late June to early July.  i know it is still going to be crazy busy in the new land but i am intrigued to see how things evolve over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

It seems like the hype for people not fitting on FoP may have been a temporary issue as the CMs worked out the best way to help guests fit...but here's my question: Is there anyone that has had the experience of having a FP for FoP and then getting there and finding out you don't fit? What, if anything, are they doing for those people?


----------



## Disneylover99

yulilin3 said:


> I saw the process.
> The CM basically asks people that they think might have an issue to try the seat before getting in line. I also saw plenty of people approaching the seat and testing it without being asked
> I saw a total of 10 people that were all  tall and fluffy, from the 10 only 1 was told they couldn't ride. I also saw a girl with mobility issues (couldn't put her legs straight, she was in a wheelchair) test it and she was good to go. I did take a picture of a lady that wanted to sit just to take pictures.


Thanks for this picture! 

Does the back restraint push you til your tummy is pressing against the bar? I want to know how much wiggle room there is and if I will feel too confined.


----------



## CAS239




----------



## CAS239

Disneylover99 said:


> Thanks for this picture!
> 
> Does the back restraint push you til your tummy is pressing against the bar? I want to know how much wiggle room there is and if I will feel too confined.



No you're not pressed in tight. I'm 6ft about 220 and didn't feel confined at all


----------



## jlwhitney

Diskneeworlder said:


> This link seems official.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...r-will-open-may-27-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/
> 
> Did anyone know before this? I had a Girl Scout troop pick AK as thier reward trip for selling cookies long before February. I couldn't uproot and change plans on Ten parents and 10 girls as late as February. As a result Pandora completely ruined our trip. I've never seen anything like it. Not at Disney.
> 
> I was wondering what we did wrong most of the day.



Sorry but once it was made aware it was opening on to day you planned to be there you had to know it was going to be extra busy, anytime somethings new opens anywhere it is extra busy. And kids are old enough to be part of the decision, you could have easily just gone to another park in the end, in feb they would have all had enough time to adapt to new plan, and well its life it doesn't always go perfect.


----------



## dbavis

CAS239 said:


> View attachment 240200



i get his point but i do wonder about the lasting power of the Pandora land beyond the FOP attraction.  especially if the subsequent movies aren't successful.


----------



## mshanson3121

IrishNYC said:


> My DD will love it. She'll be 8 when we go in September. But she's a daredevil. If she's tall enough and wants to ride, we let her. I don't like to put my fears on my kid. Just my feeling about rides.



Nor do we. But when you have one with ASD and one with SPD you also have to be realistic about their coping abilities, and the possibility of them coming off in a screaming, crying meltdown which ultinately will affect the rest of the trip.


----------



## cavepig

Thanks for all the updates, I have family that visited Pandora last night with their FP for FOP I loooooved it, all said best ride ever!  I was updating her all day with posts from here and twitter to prepare her for when they got there for their 6:30 FOP FP. Thanks!


----------



## finedice

Thanks to all for live reports - There is little data yet on the opening of the single rider line today.  I know that this weekend's data will be a little skewed for sure, but the lines app is not yet reporting on single rider wait times, and trying to gather data for upcoming 60 day window opening.  Any reports on single rider wait times appreciated!


----------



## CAS239

dbavis said:


> i get his point but i do wonder about the lasting power of the Pandora land beyond the FOP attraction.  especially if the subsequent movies aren't successful.



I think it'll remain popular and continue to last. I also think the following sequels will do extremely well. I think the land does a good job because you don't have to like or even have seen Avatar to enjoy Pandora.

And it's been mentioned that they have room to expand onto Pandora. So we might see another ride or maybe more


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PrincessV said:


> MANY thanks for all of the opening day observations yesterday!! I feel as prepared as I can be to face Pandora today. Our original plan was to use our FOP FP at 7:30pm, then do other AK stuff and go back to Pandora for EMH, but based on last night's reports, I think we'd do better to stay in Pandora after FOP until we've had enough and use EMH for other AK rides, or just call it a night.



I think today looks to be very busy again so I would do the other AK stuff first and then use your FP+ to skip the line and get into Pandora and just stay there for the rest of the night


----------



## CAS239

Park opened at 8am (no morning EMH). Currently at 9am

River Journey at 3 hour wait. Flight of Passage at 4 hour 15 min wait


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mshanson3121 said:


> How do you think FoP will be for younger children (8-10 range)? Too intense?


I haven't ridden yet, but I'd imagine it's like any ride, where knowing your kids is key, and experiences will be pretty varied.  My DD rode ToT when she was 7 or 8 and LOVED it!!  Her big bad older brother is 12 now and doesn't want to touch it with a 10ft pole!    That said, from the descriptions of FoP, both of my kids would have been fine with it at 8.  



yulilin3 said:


> I have said this before and I'll say it again. Mobile Ordering is the best!!
> I used it 3 times yesterday. First I used it around 8:30 am for breakfast. The ordering line was about 10 minutes. I sat down and ordered my food through the app, paid and said "I'm here" in 2 minutes got the notiffication that it was ready and proceed to the Mobile pick up window. It took less than a minute
> For lunch the regular wait was about 15 minutes at 3pm, they notified me my food was ready in about 5 minutes.
> In the evening I wanted to try the Mo'ara beer and Pongu Pongu line was about 20 minutes long, I remembered seeing this beer in the Satu'li menu, ordered it, had it in my hand within 5 minutes
> Obviously wait times will get longer as people learn about this but still no need to wait in line anymore, you could wait sitting at your table


Hmmm.... it works for DRINKS ONLY you say.....


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> just saw Alex from WDW tweet out that single rider is open this morning and currently 0 minute wait
> 
> 
> *Alex*‏ @WDWalex 58m58 minutes ago
> For all those wondering, single rider for Flight of Passage is OPEN and there is currently a 0 minute wait #*visitpandora*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0 replies0 retweets1 like


That's good as it wasn't open yesterday.


----------



## IrishNYC

yulilin3 said:


> yes, like I said from the 10 only one didn't fit.
> If I'm able to I'll go Monday and have my daughter record me testing it. Like I said before I'm 5'2" and about 190lbs. so def. short and fluffy
> I will also take a lot of detailed pictures of the seat, especially where your legs go



Thank you so much for putting yourself out there for us fluffies!



mshanson3121 said:


> Nor do we. But when you have one with ASD and one with SPD you also have to be realistic about their coping abilities, and the possibility of them coming off in a screaming, crying meltdown which ultinately will affect the rest of the trip.



Well, that's a different question than what you asked originally.


----------



## TXMemaw

We got in the SB line for NRJ right at 8:00 when it was showing a 60 minute wait. It took us 50 minutes to get on the ride. It is a short ride but really pretty. The SB line is up to 180 minutes now. Having breakfast at the Satu'li Canteen before using our 9:45 FO for FOP. We have beenreally impressed so far. Probably not going to the store as that line is LONG already.


----------



## sjs314

Accident said:


> So I just got home, I ended up closing the place down....   I'm going back tomorrow night, AK was completely empty..    There was a family that got on EE at 11:30, and didn't get off of it until 12:30.. 15 rides, never got out of the seat.    It was MK after hours dead, except for pandora where everyone was hiding...
> 
> I had an amazing day..   I planned getting in perfect with my normal lets walk around for an hour and then had a great meal at tifffins at 3.    tiffins was half empty and the rol package guests were coming in as I was leaving.    I walked out to the line being let in and no line for a couple hours..   Pandora got really packed but no wait..   I even ran for a smoke break and back and had to walk the line but they never stopped it from going in.     Hung out with a lot of vloggers, didn't see anyone from dis there but it was packed so it was easy to miss people.
> 
> After I left which was right about 11pm when I noticed the last set of fastpass riders were let in just before emh started after the line had been closed for a couple hours.   pandora was really nice for a couple hours, the ride lines disappeared into the queue, you had nobody to bump into you similar to preview for pandora at night.
> 
> Disney handled this amazing.   Shade, water along the line to get in..   Mobile ordering is amazing, even with long lines for food you could order in the app and get your food in 5 minutes.    Fastpass got a shorter line but it was far, they checked and you couldn't go in until it was your fastpass time.     Lines were longer than spring but shorter than summer so pandora was a good distraction for those that did AK in it's entirety today..   The land was designed with paths to form longer lines..  so what looked like a lot of senseless walkways, really gave a spot for a line to be put up so even though 90% of pandora was a line for something, there was nobody really in the way to just walk around and explore...    The uniformed security/police being all along the lines with cm kept everyone at bay.   It seemed like everyone came expecting to be in long lines all day and even with it almost hitting 100F, everyone was in amazing spirits, that is until it got close to dark when many started to show up to see it at night and the rudeness appeared and strong words almost ending in fights but the security force was right there to calm it down with a quick "are you really sure you want to go to jail and get banned from disney right now".
> 
> Oh they even added a third ROL at 11:45, including fastpasses.    I decided to check it out, fastpass was packed, standby was about 40% full.   I got a great front row, nobody around me 360 of it.   The show is much better when your closer to it but I also knew the show so it wasn't confusing.   I wasn't near the middle but had a great night.     I'm heading back and going to rent an ecv to just roll around the place with the 360 camera..  Of course in remembrance to Bob, seems like a fitting week to do that and a perfect time with no crowd while everyone is hiding in pandora..
> 
> Oh they added projectors being the tree so the tree of life animations that happen randomly can be seen from behind as well..    I noticed the projectors but never around at night to see it happen.
> 
> Loved going the first day..   as long as you go in ready to wait and what the heat is going to be like, it's a fun time.



Does ROL have designated spots for people in ECV or do you park and sit in regular seating? TIA


----------



## dina444444

Just got on the tram in the parking lot, currently a minimum of 30 minute wait to get into the land.


----------



## cigar95

CAS239 said:


> And it's been mentioned that they have room to expand onto Pandora. So we might see another ride or maybe more


Oh yes, Walter. Nothing has been greenlighted, not is there a time line, but the plans kicking around Imagineering include a "super-headliner" attraction and a combined table/counter-service restaurant. With all the other development going on, and only so many people who work on these sorts of things, I have to think they are several years off.  Hopefully not a decade.


----------



## HydroGuy

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely FoP - that seems to be the big ride and no matter how good the queue is, a multi hour line is still a multi hour line
> 
> I know the river ride had long lines today (well, yesterday at this point) but based on feedback and not everyone thinking it was worth the wait I don't expect that to retain long lines like FoP will
> 
> All I hear/read is people doing FoP multiple times if they can vs River Ride being more of a "one and done" even for people that liked it


My thoughts exactly after my visit yesterday.


----------



## loutoo

If theoretical hourly ride capacities are accurate for FoP and NRJ, then yesterday's numbers are staggering.  FoP has a theoretical operating capacity of just over 1200 per hour, NRJ is around 2700.  Yesterday Pandora was open for more than 16.5 hours.  That means about 20,000 travelers experienced FoP yesterday and nearly 45,000 rode NRJ.  For a little perspective 20,000 is approximately the population of my home town, or, to put it another way, 20,000 is also the average capacity of an NBA arena.  

65,000 total rides with little or no reports of down time or operational issues for an opening of this scale is amazing.  Well done Disney!  They finished the work ahead of schedule, ran strong testing through previews, identified and corrected issues throughout the previews, and opened with two attractions ready to roll full force.  

That is a tribute to the amazing cast members from the Rhode and his imagineering team all the way down to front line ride operators.  When you compare this to the reports which came out of Universal's Volcano Bay Opening this weekend you can see how amazing this accomplishment truly is.


----------



## HydroGuy

lovethattink said:


> I don't think they are opening up cancelled FP+ in Pandora. Yesterday, @yulilin3 tried to coordinate it. I had a FP for ds and I.  He wasn't up to tyre crowds. Cancelled each one individually, and neither showed up for her to snag.


Yesterday just after we left Pandora we were in line for FOTLK around 1:30PM. We were talking to a young couple from Texas. They were staying offsite and had no Pandora FPs and were asking us about our Pandora experience. She asked me for tips on how to keep the MDE FP selections refreshed. A couple minutes later an NRJ FP opened and she got it. They hightailed it out of the FOTLK line to Pandora.

I checked for NRJ or especially FOP FPs all afternoon and never saw anything open for 2 people. But from what I experienced in the FOTLK line, I concluded Disney is releasing cancelled  NRJ/FOP FPs the same as for any other ride. The challenge is of course that folks are holding tight onto those FPs.


----------



## rteetz

For the taller people I saw a report of a slim guy who was 6'10" say he was able to get on FoP.


----------



## Momtomouselover

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think today looks to be very busy again so I would do the other AK stuff first and then use your FP+ to skip the line and get into Pandora and just stay there for the rest of the night



This is what we did last night. We had a Fp for the 7:30-8:30 time frame. We went to Pandora at about 8. We rode the River Journey shortly after and then explored Pandora for a bit and took pictures. We then got a drink and went over to the FoP line shortly after 9. The line was closed for standby guests in preparation for EMH but they scanned our bands to make sure we were resort guests and let us go sit in line. We sat and chatted, read and enjoyed our drinks for about an 1 hr 20 and then right at 10:30 they opened the FoP que and we all poured in. We were part of the first group getting on for EMH. After that we exited Pandora at 11 ish as the other EMH guests were coming in and the line to get in extended past Lion King and through that que and down the bridge (we had shopped at Windtraders earlier and rode both rides during EMH in the morning and then rode rides in the rest of AKL, ate lunch, explored a bit and rested at hotel from 3-7:30, so we were so done and tired!). We were very happy we stayed.

ETA: Our evening FP for River Journey we picked up during our late lunch at Tiffins. We started the day without any Pandora FPs and were lucky to find these for two. It really saved us a ton of time.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> For the taller people I saw a report of a slim guy who was 6'10" say he was able to get on FoP.




However, I have also seen a couple of "too tall to ride" on twitter yesterday.

So it is a crapshoot


----------



## AngiTN

loutoo said:


> 65,000 total rides with little or no reports of down time or operational issues for an opening of this scale is amazing.  Well done Disney!  They finished the work ahead of schedule, ran strong testing through previews, identified and corrected issues throughout the previews, and opened with two attractions ready to roll full force.
> 
> That is a tribute to the amazing cast members from the Rhode and his imagineering team all the way down to front line ride operators.  When you compare this to the reports which came out of Universal's Volcano Bay Opening this weekend you can see how amazing this accomplishment truly is.


I had the same thought about the numbers and how they handled the day yesterday. Yes it was crowded. But how were they supposed to handle that? They built a product, people came to see it. Only so many can fit in there at once. You sure don't want them to let in everyone at once. Then you couldn't move in the land. Letting in just enough to let you have room to stop, look and listen was great. And they did. Yes that meant lines to get in. I don't know what else they could have done.

And the rides both ran without down time, or without any major down time. I thought that was amazing. Well done


----------



## wareagle57

TXMemaw said:


> We got in the SB line for NRJ right at 8:00 when it was showing a 60 minute wait. It took us 50 minutes to get on the ride. It is a short ride but really pretty. The SB line is up to 180 minutes now. Having breakfast at the Satu'li Canteen before using our 9:45 FO for FOP. We have beenreally impressed so far. Probably not going to the store as that line is LONG already.



How far back were you in the RD crowd? That's just staggering. I mean SOMEONE has to get to wait for zero minutes, right?


----------



## disney1474

dbavis said:


> i get his point but i do wonder about the lasting power of the Pandora land beyond the FOP attraction.  especially if the subsequent movies aren't successful.


It's been said many times already.  The movies will not play a part in this land being successful or not.  I'm sure of all the people that were in Pandora yesterday, there were many that haven't seen the movie.  The land is beautiful during the day and beyond beautiful at night.  Disney just took the idea of Pandora, the land, not the movie and made it a real world you can enjoy!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

disney1474 said:


> It's been said many times already.  The movies will not play a part in this land being successful or not.


A matter of opinion, but as I've said before, I do think the IP factors into HOW SUCCESSFUL / POPULAR something is.  And I think @dbavis has a legitimate point.  The success or lack thereof of future movies would logically impact HOW popular this land is. Not whether it will get ANY traffic as time goes on, but how much. Think Harry Potter or Star Wars... I think IP pretty clearly matters.


----------



## Farro

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> A matter of opinion, but as I've said before, I do think the IP factors into HOW SUCCESSFUL / POPULAR something is.  And I think @dbavis has a legitimate point.  The success or lack thereof of future movies would logically impact HOW popular this land is. Not whether it will get ANY traffic as time goes on, but how much. Think Harry Potter or Star Wars... I think IP pretty clearly matters.



All the people waiting to get in Pandora people were not Avatar devotees! They were people who were excited about a new land (any land) opening. And now with the spectacular reviews coming out - this land will stay popular. FoP is getting AMAZING reviews. The word of mouth will be strong for that one. And now perhaps people will quit saying Animal Kingdom is a half day park.
If the movies coming out aren't successful, it won't change the popularity of Pandora. The movie wasn't the draw here.

Of course it won't stay as crowded as this week, and thank god for that!


----------



## loutoo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> A matter of opinion, but as I've said before, I do think the IP factors into HOW SUCCESSFUL / POPULAR something is. And I think @dbavis has a legitimate point. The success or lack thereof of future movies would logically impact HOW popular this land is. Not whether it will get ANY traffic as time goes on, but how much. Think Harry Potter or Star Wars... I think IP pretty clearly matters.



Yes, but there are attractions  like Soarin or Test Track that have no IP and are insanely popular, and others with IP that noone knows, such as Splash Mountain, that do well in-spite of their IP.  IP can prop up a mediocre rides such as Frozen Ever After, or Little Mermaid, but if the ride is strong in and of itself, IP is secondary.  

Yes, wild success of the future Avatar films would only bolster the attractions, but even if they flop, this land and these rides stand boldly alone with no need for help.  Especially FoP from what I hear.  FoP will be very popular for a long time to come, even if future film work related to the IP is awful.


----------



## mrzrich

JerseyJanice said:


> @yulilin3 Did you happen to notice if short and fluffy people were able to fit in the test seat?





yulilin3 said:


> yes, like I said from the 10 only one didn't fit.
> If I'm able to I'll go Monday and have my daughter record me testing it. Like I said before I'm 5'2" and about 190lbs. so def. short and fluffy
> I will also take a lot of detailed pictures of the seat, especially where your legs go




I am 5'2" and I um weigh...um more than Yullin...I rode during my preview without issue.  Here is a picture of me and my 83 year old mother the day that we both rode it.  She loved it.


----------



## lovethattink

It is the most visually stunning land in all of WDW, imho. I think it will have longevity.


----------



## FastPasser.

loutoo said:


> That is a tribute to the amazing cast members from the Rhode and his imagineering team all the way down to front line ride operators.


It was a minor role, but a shout out to the other almost invisible non-Pandora CMs that were brought in just to facilitate the Pandora preview admission process, organize crowds at the Dedication ceremony, plus help make the media events as organized as possible. They were outside Pandora for three weeks from 8am until 8pm, in the sun, the heat and a few times, in the rain. They were the first CMs to deal with thousands of upset and or disappointed guests that couldn't enter Pandora. Each CM had to explain the silly NRJ FP that wasn't really a FP notification hundreds of times. But most enjoyed it and were glad to have been a part of opening Pandora..


----------



## wrmiller13

TheMaxRebo said:


> There is a lot of coverage of the seats and potential issues fitting throughout this thread
> 
> The challenge is that there isn't one measurement that will ensure you will fit or not - it seems to be a combination of being tall and being big, especially if you are tall in your legs and/or have very big calves as it is the leg restraints that seem to be providing the biggest issues


Good to know. Hubs is tall and big, so glad there is a test seat.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Farro said:


> All the people waiting to get in Pandora people were not Avatar devotees! They were people who were excited about a new land (any land) opening. And now with the spectacular reviews coming out - this land will stay popular. FoP is getting AMAZING reviews. The word of mouth will be strong for that one. And now perhaps people will quit saying Animal Kingdom is a half day park.
> If the movies coming out aren't successful, it won't change the popularity of Pandora. The movie wasn't the draw here.
> 
> Of course it won't stay as crowded as this week, and thank god for that!





loutoo said:


> Yes, but there are attractions  like Soarin or Test Track that have no IP and are insanely popular, and others with IP that noone knows, such as Splash Mountain, that do well in-spite of their IP.  IP can prop up a mediocre rides such as Frozen Ever After, or Little Mermaid, but if the ride is strong in and of itself, IP is secondary.
> 
> Yes, wild success of the future Avatar films would only bolster the attractions, but even if they flop, this land and these rides stand boldly alone with no need for help.  Especially FoP from what I hear.  FoP will be very popular for a long time to come, even if future film work related to the IP is awful.


I don't necessarily disagree with _most_ of this!   Our family is excited to see anything new Disney does.  But I guarantee we will frequent Star Wars land *MUCH* more than Pandora.  I suspect we aren't the only ones. And some will like Pandora better just because they like the AK vibe better or like the movie.  I would only GUESS that SW opening will be bigger than this.  Because of the IP.

Again -- NEVER said this won't be popular; I think much of that is just because it's something new Disney has out out there.  *I am simply arguing something that I think should be pretty uncontroversial: That really popular IP DOES have an impact on current popularity and staying power.  *Not the sole factor, as I've said *a lot*.

But I can't see the logic in pretending that the IP doesn't matter... that popularity of films (or lack thereof) wouldn't make a difference.  *Why pay $$$ to acquire Harry Potter or SW or Marvel if it doesn't matter?? *Disney had to have thought they were getting primo IP when they chose Avatar... just unclear as to whether that aspect ultimately pays off.  TBD... And their marketing this as being "NOT THE MOVIE!!" gives a hint as to their concern about the original and future Avatar films as a draw, I think...


----------



## yulilin3

JerseyJanice said:


> Excellent! The person I'm asking for is close to your size. If you fit, she will probably fit. Thanks.


She'll fit 



Disneylover99 said:


> Thanks for this picture!
> 
> Does the back restraint push you til your tummy is pressing against the bar? I want to know how much wiggle room there is and if I will feel too confined.


The restraint has to get to that green part. The amount of wiggle room will depend on your belt size.


----------



## 1911

The seats for FOP look an awful lot like the ones knotts uses for the pony express ride.what were the injury issues I have heard of?


----------



## KateP85

So I have a question, not sure if anyone will know the answer.

We attended the very first Cast preview back on May 5th, I think it was. It was myself, my husband, my in-laws, and my baby. When we went to ride FoP, we were offered rider swap (which we weren't expecting) and we let my in-laws ride first while we waited with baby. Well, the second they got off the ride, it broke down, and we were told it wouldn't be coming back up during the preview. We still have the rider swap pass specifically for FoP that expires May 31st, but obviously haven't been able to use it because the land hasn't been open. We were thinking about making a trip over to Pandora Tuesday or Wednesday to use the pass, but I'm wondering if we would have to wait in line, or be able to enter with the FP guests. Either way, we'll still go, just trying to figure out timing.


----------



## dbavis

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> A matter of opinion, but as I've said before, I do think the IP factors into HOW SUCCESSFUL / POPULAR something is.  And I think @dbavis has a legitimate point.  The success or lack thereof of future movies would logically impact HOW popular this land is. Not whether it will get ANY traffic as time goes on, but how much. Think Harry Potter or Star Wars... I think IP pretty clearly matters.





loutoo said:


> Yes, but there are attractions  like Soarin or Test Track that have no IP and are insanely popular, and others with IP that noone knows, such as Splash Mountain, that do well in-spite of their IP.  IP can prop up a mediocre rides such as Frozen Ever After, or Little Mermaid, but if the ride is strong in and of itself, IP is secondary.
> 
> Yes, wild success of the future Avatar films would only bolster the attractions, but even if they flop, this land and these rides stand boldly alone with no need for help.  Especially FoP from what I hear.  FoP will be very popular for a long time to come, even if future film work related to the IP is awful.



i think it is the tie to a particular IP and its success that could play into the attractiveness of the theme park land to the general public over time.  The hype around Harry Potter or Star Wars brings a whole other level that will draw in people just because of their love of those movie franchises.  Avatar, for most of us I believe, will have to rely on the execution of the theme park land.  The good news is that it sounds like they did one heck of a job with the land.


----------



## Lost Yeti

KateP85 said:


> So I have a question, not sure if anyone will know the answer.
> 
> We attended the very first Cast preview back on May 5th, I think it was. It was myself, my husband, my in-laws, and my baby. When we went to ride FoP, we were offered rider swap (which we weren't expecting) and we let my in-laws ride first while we waited with baby. Well, the second they got off the ride, it broke down, and we were told it wouldn't be coming back up during the preview. We still have the rider swap pass specifically for FoP that expires May 31st, but obviously haven't been able to use it because the land hasn't been open. We were thinking about making a trip over to Pandora Tuesday or Wednesday to use the pass, but I'm wondering if we would have to wait in line, or be able to enter with the FP guests. Either way, we'll still go, just trying to figure out timing.



You should be able to enter the FP line and that rider swap is good for three people. I don't see why it would be rejected before the expiration date.

ETA: Just realized your actual question. You're asking if you'll have to wait in the line to enter the land itself and not the attraction - right?. I'm not sure. I would think you would have to wait in line since it is not as time sensitive as a normal FP.


----------



## Accident

Loopster said:


> I vaguely recall the rest of the park being open during EMH was only for this busy weekend and then it was going to be Pandora only after that. Did they extend it?



I honestly don't know but I enjoyed it very much..    Just in case I think I'll need to get out there and check it out


----------



## SueM in MN

sjs314 said:


> Does ROL have designated spots for people in ECV or do you park and sit in regular seating? TIA


You can do either.
ROL has handicapped seating with spots for guests using mobility devices to park in multiple areas in both the Fastpass and Standby areas. There are also some marked seats for guests who prefer to transfer from their ECV into the regular seating (or if the parking spots are full).

This thread has more information, including pictures:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/rivers-of-light-wheelchair-ecv-access.3586810/page-2#post-57507596


----------



## linzbear

JackieT1182 said:


> I can't wait to ride FoP in August!
> 
> I just have a question - how secure is it for a smaller, skinny child? My 5 year old is exactly 44", but she's only 37 lbs. I tried looking at pictures and videos, but it's hard to see how well she'll be restrained. I know she'd love this ride because she loves Soarin, Tower of Terror, and all of the roller coasters, but I don't want to be worried that she'll fall out during the whole ride!


My 6 year old is 42 lbs and 47", which is a little bigger, but it was totally fine.  He complained a little that it was harder to breathe because the front pad was on his chest, but he went on twice so it couldn't have been that bad!


----------



## disney1474

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> A matter of opinion, but as I've said before, I do think the IP factors into HOW SUCCESSFUL / POPULAR something is.  And I think @dbavis has a legitimate point.  The success or lack thereof of future movies would logically impact HOW popular this land is. Not whether it will get ANY traffic as time goes on, but how much. Think Harry Potter or Star Wars... I think IP pretty clearly matters.


I respect your opinion but do you think people who are going to Disney just to go to Disney will pass up Pandora at AK just because they didn't like or see the movie?  I don't think so.


----------



## cmarsh31

Loopster said:


> I vaguely recall the rest of the park being open during EMH was only for this busy weekend and then it was going to be Pandora only after that. Did they extend it?



I found this last week - looks like it's through July 4th (thank goodness bc we'll be there June 2nd!)
http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/0...ing-extra-magic-hours-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

disney1474 said:


> I respect your opinion but do you think people who are going to Disney just to go to Disney will pass up Pandora at AK just because they didn't like or see the movie?  I don't think so.



I'm going to Disney just to go to Disney. I did see parts of Avatar, but didn't see what all the hype was about that movie. However, of course I will be trying out the new rides and seeing the land!! I think any Disney fan will be excited to see something new regardless of whether jts from a movie they liked/heard of or not.

So I agree with you. New things will always be popular and good rides and lands will always be popular regardless of what they are themed to. However, some things like Harry Potter and Star wars will do even better because they will bring die hard fans into Disney, who likely don't even go to Disney normally.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

disney1474 said:


> I respect your opinion but do you think people who are going to Disney just to go to Disney will pass up Pandora at AK just because they didn't like or see the movie?  I don't think so.


Nope!  Didn't say that at all.  I think I made my thinking pretty clear in my last post on this.  Don't want to belabor it or bore people with it (any more than I already have!). 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-271#post-57656952


----------



## zebrastreyepz

AngiTN said:


> OH, I didn't mention the wait but there was no wait to speak of for the face painting. Not this morning first thing and not when we were back over there this afternoon for a touch up


Where was the face painting, please?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> So I agree with you. New things will always be popular and good rides and lands will always be popular regardless of what they are themed to. *However, some things like Harry Potter and Star wars will do even better because they will bring die hard fans into Disney, who likely don't even go to Disney normally*.


----------



## KateP85

Lost Yeti said:


> You should be able to enter the FP line and that rider swap is good for three people. I don't see why it would be rejected before the expiration date.
> 
> ETA: Just realized your actual question. You're asking if you'll have to wait in the line to enter the land itself and not the attraction - right?. I'm not sure. I would think you would have to wait in line since it is not as time sensitive as a normal FP.



Yes, that was my concern. I think they'll still take the pass (or at least I hope they will!) but where we'll have to wait will impact what time we arrive. I'm thinking the fact that it's not time sensitive means we'll have to wait in the regular line to enter. I guess we'll get a cocktail and some snacks and plan to wait it out!


----------



## kjs1976

Heading to Pandora in 2 weeks. My brother is 6'3 and over 300 lbs. I know they have a test seat now and I've read some threads on how it kind of depends where you sit, but just checking to see if we should be concerned about his ability to fit on FOP. Thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kjs1976 said:


> Heading to Pandora in 2 weeks. My brother is 6'3 and over 300 lbs. I know they have a test seat now and I've read some threads on how it kind of depends where you sit, but just checking to see if we should be concerned about his ability to fit on FOP. Thanks!



It's hard to know exactly - the main challenge point tends to be the leg restraints and having long legs and/or think calves seems to be the issue.

I would think at that size he *should* be ok but would definitely want to check the test seat


----------



## Loopster

cmarsh31 said:


> I found this last week - looks like it's through July 4th (thank goodness bc we'll be there June 2nd!)
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/0...ing-extra-magic-hours-disneys-animal-kingdom/


Sweet!! I hadn't seen the update. Thank you!! We are there June 1 so this is a nice bonus.


----------



## Accident

kjs1976 said:


> Heading to Pandora in 2 weeks. My brother is 6'3 and over 300 lbs. I know they have a test seat now and I've read some threads on how it kind of depends where you sit, but just checking to see if we should be concerned about his ability to fit on FOP. Thanks!



Honestly, you'd be surprised who isn't fitting.   short, young, tall, heavy..  it really doesn't matter on this ride..   If you sit down in the seat wrong, you wont fit...    Everyone take a moment and look at the seat, a stick may not fit because of how your legs go.   My legs were completely wrong when I almost didn't fit and you can't really see the seat well where your knees go once inside so everyone take a quick second to look at the seat and see how your feet aren't suppose to be flat.    Pictures given in this thread work because they are shorter but when your in the seat right, your feet aren't flat on the ground.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Accident said:


> Honestly, you'd be surprised who isn't fitting.   short, young, tall, heavy..  it really doesn't matter on this ride..   If you sit down in the seat wrong, you wont fit...    Everyone take a moment and look at the seat, a stick may not fit because of how your legs go.   My legs were completely wrong when I almost didn't fit and you can't really see the seat well where your knees go once inside so everyone take a quick second to look at the seat and see how your feet aren't suppose to be flat.    Pictures given in this thread work because they are shorter but when your in the seat right, your feet aren't flat on the ground.


Ok so how should your feet be? Cause looking at the test seat in this thread the persons feet sure do,ooo,flat to the ground


----------



## Spridell

patrickpiteo said:


> Ok so how should your feet be? Cause looking at the test seat in this thread the persons feet sure do,ooo,flat to the ground



There is a video on youtube.  Though dont know how good it will do since the person is pretty skinny


----------



## patrickpiteo

yulilin3 said:


> I have said this before and I'll say it again. Mobile Ordering is the best!!
> I used it 3 times yesterday. First I used it around 8:30 am for breakfast. The ordering line was about 10 minutes. I sat down and ordered my food through the app, paid and said "I'm here" in 2 minutes got the notiffication that it was ready and proceed to the Mobile pick up window. It took less than a minute
> For lunch the regular wait was about 15 minutes at 3pm, they notified me my food was ready in about 5 minutes.
> In the evening I wanted to try the Mo'ara beer and Pongu Pongu line was about 20 minutes long, I remembered seeing this beer in the Satu'li menu, ordered it, had it in my hand within 5 minutes
> Obviously wait times will get longer as people learn about this but still no need to wait in line anymore, you could wait sitting at your table


Can't wait till they expand this throughout WDW


----------



## Accident

patrickpiteo said:


> Ok so how should your feet be? Cause looking at the test seat in this thread the persons feet sure do,ooo,flat to the ground



There is a picture in this thread many pages back from early yesterday.      When you see the seat it'll make more sense and if I can walk into pandora again later, I'll specifically try to get a photo of your knees.   Basically there is a spot for your knees that is shaped and when you sit in it, you feet and legs will look like your racing motorcycles where your toes are behind you.   Obviously if your legs aren't long enough for that, you won't get into that position and that is what is in the pics..  but for the taller (no clue what height woudl start it), if you don't get your knees in the right spot, you wont' be sitting all the way forward and it'll domino effect how the restraints won't lock.

but some younger who were shorter but tall enough to ride also had issues in preview with the leg restraints.   The seat is just weird and uncomfortable and I get what they were after but they really could have made part of a couple bays an alternative seating arrangement.


----------



## HopperFan

dbavis said:


> i get his point but i do wonder about the lasting power of the Pandora land beyond the FOP attraction.  especially if the subsequent movies aren't successful.





disney1474 said:


> It's been said many times already.  The movies will not play a part in this land being successful or not.  I'm sure of all the people that were in Pandora yesterday, there were many that haven't seen the movie.  The land is beautiful during the day and beyond beautiful at night.  Disney just took the idea of Pandora, the land, not the movie and made it a real world you can enjoy!





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> A matter of opinion, but as I've said before, I do think the IP factors into HOW SUCCESSFUL / POPULAR something is.  And I think @dbavis has a legitimate point.  The success or lack thereof of future movies would logically impact HOW popular this land is. Not whether it will get ANY traffic as time goes on, but how much. Think Harry Potter or Star Wars... I think IP pretty clearly matters.



I was against this coming to AK due to the alien part and because I wanted mythical animals .... but I also admit I had not seen the movie.  DS had seen the movie and stated it was visually beautiful but a completely unoriginal story aka Fern Gully.  Could see it visually fitted but not sure otherwise.

When we went to AP Preview I had purposely chosen to not watch the movie to see if someone clueless about Avatar could enjoy the land without any knowledge of the IP.  We both LOVED the land, the creativity and beauty.  I would gladly hang out in there any day with or without rides.  It would be interesting to learn as I go and come to appreciate the purposes.  As far as the rides, FoP was fun and "freeing" that other simulator rides are not, it could have been Pandora or just any other fantasy fairy land.  I needed nothing from the movie to enjoy it.  NRJ .... well, it was stunning and we both agreed had zero purpose.  No story, no explanation, no nothing .... just lots of pretty and weird stuff.   Remember when Whoopi toured with someone telling her what everything was ... we needed that.  I'll ride when the line is short but otherwise, no effort will be made.  Since DS who saw the movie agreed with me on the river ride, I'd say even IP didn't help there, it needs some additions.

I think the land will continue to be a huge draw due to it's architecture, art, fantasy, beauty and _uniqueness._  No IP needed, they honestly could remove the Na'vi and change the name and it easily be something else.  Successful for Disney is popular rides and guests spending money at stores or in restaurants.  Look at all the banshees sold - and I bet most of those people never saw the movie.  Again, I was against it but the final product is very good (with room to improve .. ie. NRJ).



zebrastreyepz said:


> Where was the face painting, please?



Unless moved during preview it was just after you came in on the left close to that bathroom area.  They have the designs painted on hard "masks" kinda like a totem pole.


----------



## Accident

patrickpiteo said:


> Can't wait till they expand this throughout WDW



I forget where but I think a couple more places already have.   or at least i think I read a news article on that.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HopperFan said:


> *Successful for Disney is popular rides and guests spending money at stores or in restaurants.*  Look at all the banshees sold - and I bet most of those people never saw the movie.  Again, I was against it but the final product is very good (with room to improve .. ie. NRJ).



*Agree!  *My point is that solid IP 1) enhances the odds that rides/lands are popular with MANY people, and 2) brings in people who may not be that jazzed about WDW in general (like with SW or HP), and 3) increases odds that people are actually interested in the merch.

I can tell you this: I HATED the movie -- HATED!!  I am sure that I'll LOVE the Pandora land.  But there is NO WAY that I will wear a t-shirt associated in any way with that movie.  None.  I suspect I'm not alone.  Now that banshee... ... my kids didn't like the movie either, but one of them STILL wants a banshee!  

*All this to say that I will place bets now that SW land is more popular than Pandora.  At opening and into the future (unless the rides somehow are AWFUL, which I doubt).  And that is because of the IP.*


----------



## FoxC63

mrzrich said:


> I am 5'2" and I um weigh...um more than Yullin...I rode during my preview without issue.  Here is a picture of me and my 83 year old mother the day that we both rode it.  She loved it.
> 
> View attachment 240220



Love this picture and thanks for posting!  Great to see your mom out and about!


----------



## FoxC63

Oh, did they have Special Edition maps?


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

Back again and I'm not sure if someone already said this but a CM told me that there are no plans right now for the single rider line to be open this weekend. She said that it was "not open indefinitely" Did anyone actually get to use the single rider line this morning? I'm curious because the line instantly merges with FP.


----------



## HopperFan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Agree!  *My point is that solid IP 1) enhances the odds that rides/lands are popular with MANY people, and 2) brings in people who may not be that jazzed about WDW in general (like with SW or HP), and 3) increases odds that people are actually interested in the merch.
> 
> I can tell you this: I HATED the movie -- HATED!!  I am sure that I'll LOVE the Pandora land.  But there is NO WAY that I will wear a t-shirt associated in any way with that movie.  None.  I suspect I'm not alone.  Now that banshee... ... my kids didn't like the movie either, but one of them STILL wants a banshee!
> 
> *All this to say that I will place bets now that SW land is more popular than Pandora.  At opening and into the future.  And that is because of the IP.*



I don't think anyone thinks this will compete with HP or SWL, even Disney can't believe that.  They are both global, with multiple stories, with hardcore fans who have these IPs part of their lives and celebrations.  Avatar is a one time big hit movie that no one I know talks about or even remembers (except how long it is).  I mean no one says "hey, let's have an Avatar festival"...  What it brings to Disney is it's beauty that is "out of this world" and could truly be back drop for lots of stories.  There is always a market for merchandise based on fantasy and that is who is buying, they are buying for the fantasy, colors, uniqueness of products.

My other DS knows nothing, understands nothing of Avatar.  Loved the land and loved FoP calling it Flying Dragon.  He wanted to buy a Flying Dragon.  As long as the money flows and that park if full, Disney will consider it a success.


----------



## rteetz

HopperFan said:


> I don't think anyone thinks this will compete with HP or SWL, even Disney can't believe that.  They are both global, with multiple stories, with hardcore fans who have these IPs part of their lives ad celebrations.  Avatar is a one time big hit movie that no one I know talks about or even remembers (except how long it is).  I mean no one says "hey, let's have an Avatar festival"...  What it brings to Disney is it's beauty that is "out of this world" and could truly be back drop for lots of stories.  There is always a market for merchandise based on fantasy and that is who is buying, they are buying for the fantasy, colors, uniqueness of products.
> 
> My DS knows nothing, understands nothing of Avatar.  Loved the land and loved FoP calling it Flying Dragon.  He wanted to buy a Flying Dragon.  As long as the money flows and that park if full, Disney will consider it a success.


Well if the sequels are popular that will help the land stay popular.


----------



## lovethattink

Accident said:


> Honestly, you'd be surprised who isn't fitting.   short, young, tall, heavy..  it really doesn't matter on this ride..   If you sit down in the seat wrong, you wont fit...    Everyone take a moment and look at the seat, a stick may not fit because of how your legs go.   My legs were completely wrong when I almost didn't fit and you can't really see the seat well where your knees go once inside so everyone take a quick second to look at the seat and see how your feet aren't suppose to be flat.    Pictures given in this thread work because they are shorter but when your in the seat right, your feet aren't flat on the ground.



I didn't ride, but my husband did. He was told to sit up straight. He did. And he was asked to lift his legs before he got.


----------



## sjs314

SueM in MN said:


> You can do either.
> ROL has handicapped seating with spots for guests using mobility devices to park in multiple areas in both the Fastpass and Standby areas. There are also some marked seats for guests who prefer to transfer from their ECV into the regular seating (or if the parking spots are full).
> 
> This thread has more information, including pictures:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/rivers-of-light-wheelchair-ecv-access.3586810/page-2#post-57507596


Thx 4 the link


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HopperFan said:


> I mean no one says "hey, let's have an Avatar festival"...


Certainly not I... ...


----------



## lovethattink

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Agree!  *My point is that solid IP 1) enhances the odds that rides/lands are popular with MANY people, and 2) brings in people who may not be that jazzed about WDW in general (like with SW or HP), and 3) increases odds that people are actually interested in the merch.
> 
> I can tell you this: I HATED the movie -- HATED!!  I am sure that I'll LOVE the Pandora land.  But there is NO WAY that I will wear a t-shirt associated in any way with that movie.  None.  I suspect I'm not alone.  Now that banshee... ... my kids didn't like the movie either, but one of them STILL wants a banshee!
> 
> *All this to say that I will place bets now that SW land is more popular than Pandora.  At opening and into the future (unless the rides somehow are AWFUL, which I doubt).  And that is because of the IP.*



My son didn't like it either.  He hated the mistreatment and killing. We didn't take him to preview because he had rehearsal. But I he hopes to ride both attractions and he loved the pictures I took. 

Star Wars has a bigger fan base. 4+ decades of fans. It's going to be an epic opening.


----------



## crazylady

For those of you that have done HP and now Pandora, how do the lands compare in the coolness factor of the lands and rides?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lovethattink said:


> Star Wars has a bigger fan base. 4+ decades of fans. It's going to be an epic opening.


We keep saying this will be quite the scene, with grown men crying!!


----------



## twebber55

dbavis said:


> Avatar, for most of us I believe, will have to rely on the execution of the theme park land. The good news is that it sounds like they did one heck of a job with the land.


thats for any IP. Quality is more important than IP, thats why star tours is rated the 4th best ride in DHS and why TOT a much smaller IP is universally loved. IP matters of course but quality is much more important for example look at the Toy Story lands across the world. Toy Story is a bigger IP than  Cars which land is more popular? its not even close, because Carsland has a higher quality


----------



## twebber55

zebrastreyepz said:


> Where was the face painting, please?


when you first get into the land its on the left as if you are going towards NRJ


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

twebber55 said:


> thats for any IP. Quality is more important than IP, thats why star tours is rated the 4th best ride in DHS and why TOT a much smaller IP is universally loved. IP matters of course but quality is much more important for example look at the Toy Story lands across the world. Toy Story is a bigger IP than  Cars which land is more popular? its not even close, because Carsland has a higher quality


OT for thread but related to discussion... does anyone know how many people ride ST vs. ToT each day? Wait times don't necessary tell the whole story.  And one is more of a thrill-type ride so has a slightly different audience.

I think the main point is that IP and execution both factor in.  Hard to argue otherwise, I think.


----------



## twebber55

crazylady said:


> For those of you that have done HP and now Pandora, how do the lands compare in the coolness factor of the lands and rides?


similar immersion it all depends what type of environment/setting you like urban or natural. FOP is in the same category as Forbidden journey and Gringotts


----------



## twebber55

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> OT for thread but related to discussion... does anyone know how many people ride ST vs. ToT each day? Wait times don't necessary tell the whole story.  And one is more of a thrill-type ride so has a slightly different audience.
> 
> I think the main point is that IP and execution both factor in.  Hard to argue otherwise, I think.


on Robert Niles site Star Tours is ranked 4th best ride, i wasnt going by wait times

For me IP matters early on and quality determines the longevity of the land


----------



## danikoski

As of 12:48, both rides had 120 minutes wait times on MDE

Edit: At 12:50, 7DMT had 160 minute wait...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

twebber55 said:


> on Robert Niles site Star Tours is ranked 4th best ride, i wasnt going by wait times
> 
> For me IP matters early on and quality determines the longevity of the land


Never heard of him - what does he base his ranking on?  I disagree wrt longevity... I think a lifelong base like SW will make a big difference wrt longevity.


----------



## twebber55

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Never heard of him - what does he base his ranking on?  I disagree wrt longevity... I think a lifelong base like SW will make a big difference wrt longevity.


themeparkinsider.com

not if the quality is poor
too many examples say this is true


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

twebber55 said:


> themeparkinsider.com
> 
> not if the quality is poor
> too many examples say this is true


I took a look there and can't find what he bases his rankings on.  Do you know?

You said "quality determines the longevity of the land".  The IP matters here as well -- not JUST quality. A massive 40+ yr fanbase HAS TO make a difference.


----------



## dina444444

Walking into Pandora now. It's currently open access.


----------



## stnet

We are heading to Pandora in the morning, plan on being at bus stop at 6am. We have fastpass for FOP for 10:30. I was thinking go straight to FOP and then go get in line for NRJ or is that taking too big of a risk to be standing in a 3 hour line for NRJ? I would like to see the regular line for FOP but don't necessarily want to deal with the wrath of the rest if the family about standing in a line for sooo long!!


----------



## twebber55

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I took a look there and can't find what he bases his rankings on.  Do you know?
> 
> You said "quality determines the longevity of the land".  The IP matters here as well -- not JUST quality. A massive 40+ yr fanbase HAS TO make a difference.


in terms of theme park insider its based on viewer ratings not his.
ive already given several examples of how quality matters more
the good news is i think based on what we see so far SWL will be incredible


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

twebber55 said:


> in terms of theme park insider its based on viewer ratings not his.
> ive already given several examples of how quality matters more
> the good news is i think based on what we see so far SWL will be incredible


We're probably just disagreeing on relative weight (x and y) in this equation... more agreement than disagreement, I think... 

x*(IP popularity) + y*(ride/land execution) = Overall Popularity & Longevity of a New Land

Where x + y = 100%

  Geeks unite!!  


_(as an aside: I think that # people riding an attraction each day/year is a better gauge of "popularity" than a subjective rating from a survey; might be the same conclusion (ToT vs. ST), but I'd like that data better... don't know where to get it or if it's publicly available)_


----------



## Yassdvclb

I saw that Avatar was the highest grossing movie of all time. I did not realize it was THAT successful. Very much enjoyed Pandora during passholder preview but haven't braved the regular crowds yet.


----------



## marciemi

dina444444 said:


> Walking into Pandora now. It's currently open access.


Thanks for getting this back on current Pandora updates!  . And thanks for the info - we're driving over now and hoping we won't hit an issue with parking.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> I don't see a problem with that honestly. Anything and everything Pandora can be answered here.



The problem is that this thread moves so quickly that a question easily gets buried 15 pages back very quickly. Some of us don't live on this thread and don't want to sift through 50 pages because we weren't on here for 12 hours.

When this thread got hijacked for awhile with people talking about fitting on rides it became useless to me and I avoided the whole thread for a couple weeks. Not interested enough to scroll through 100's of posts to find something relevant. Some of these policies and procedures are only good for the people that spend every waking moment on this message board.


----------



## Accident

lovethattink said:


> I didn't ride, but my husband did. He was told to sit up straight. He did. And he was asked to lift his legs before he got.



The previews really helped them sort out what to tell people to do to get it to lock in.


----------



## ethanwa

crazylady said:


> For those of you that have done HP and now Pandora, how do the lands compare in the coolness factor of the lands and rides?



In my opinion, they both have equally impressive theming compared to the movies. But the Harry Potter lands have more details and are EXACTLY like the movie. Pandora is more themed towards being after the movies..... in a different time and place on Pandora. And since Avatar isn't as beloved as Harry Potter (by far), you don't quiet get the same "wow, I'm in a movie/book" feeling. But they both have that WOW factor.... just in different ways, if that makes sense.

If I had to chose to go to either Harry Potter or Pandora, and I could only chose one, I'd do Harry Potter. Fortunately for many of us, we can do both and they are both awesome. 

Let's put it this way... both Pandora and Harry Potter are the most immersive areas in their respective properties (Disney / Universal), so they are both really high quality and you will be happy with both.
*
NOTE: I highly recommend giving Avatar a second watch before going to Pandora. It will make the experience fresh in your mind, even if you don't enjoy the movie all that much. You do NOT need to like Avatar to like Pandora. Enjoying the movie is not a requirement to enjoying the land. They are separate stories, timelines, etc.*

As far as the rides, Flight of Passage is hands down better than any Harry Potter ride. The River Journey is not.... it's a one-time short ride that is beautiful, but not really anything incredibly special.

Just my opinion... others may think differently.


----------



## Accident

saskdw said:


> The problem is that this thread moves so quickly that a question easily gets buried 15 pages back very quickly. Some of us don't live on this thread and don't want to sift through 50 pages because we weren't on here for 12 hours.
> 
> When this thread got hijacked for awhile with people talking about fitting on rides it became useless to me and I avoided the whole thread for a couple weeks. Not interested enough to scroll through 100's of posts to find something relevant. Some of these policies and procedures are only good for the people that spend every waking moment on this message board.



Oh I hate how this forum has turned into lets merge everything..     I read less and less of it, I don't want to hunt for something and then hunt for anyone that answered it..    I hate catch all threads and to be honest, I'm coming to this forum less and less because of it.


----------



## Planogirl

Pandora might actually have an easier time impressing visitors than a Harry Potter or Star Wars type IP. Pandora isn't as likely to have hordes of devotees looking at things with a super critical eye. This is actually nice because it sounds like a visitor to Pandora can just take it all in without thinking much about accuracy.

I'm curious as to how people with bad knees or feet or whatever are dealing with FOP seating. I haven't seen much about that.


----------



## dina444444

Just got in line for FoP. Posted wait is 120 minutes but cast member at the end of the line is saying 210-240 min wait.


----------



## cmarsh31

Any word on the single rider line for FoP?

I shouldn't ride FoP. We have FPs for NRJ... but in the back of my mind, I keep thinking that I did fine on Space & Thunder in Feb - ok, I did fine on Space, Thunder wasn't a good idea for my neck but it was ok. I skipped Star Tours. DH will never, ever, ride FoP and the kids aren't going to be with us... so if the single rider line is a good bet, I'm going to be awfully tempted to give it a go. I can handle smooth. I can't do the jerking around of Thunder, from all the reviews it sounds like FoP will be ok (and if not, heck, surgery is already scheduled for less than a month away


----------



## Disneylover99

yulilin3 said:


> The restraint has to get to that green part. The amount of wiggle room will depend on your belt size.


Does a CM push it up? Or does it automatically go up for everyone at the same time?


----------



## dina444444

cmarsh31 said:


> Any word on the single rider line for FoP?
> 
> I shouldn't ride FoP. We have FPs for NRJ... but in the back of my mind, I keep thinking that I did fine on Space & Thunder in Feb - ok, I did fine on Space, Thunder wasn't a good idea for my neck but it was ok. I skipped Star Tours. DH will never, ever, ride FoP and the kids aren't going to be with us... so if the single rider line is a good bet, I'm going to be awfully tempted to give it a go. I can handle smooth. I can't do the jerking around of Thunder, from all the reviews it sounds like FoP will be ok (and if not, heck, surgery is already scheduled for less than a month away


It's not open today.


----------



## yulilin3

Cast member does it


Disneylover99 said:


> Does a CM push it up? Or does it automatically go up for everyone at the same time?


----------



## Accident

Disneylover99 said:


> Does a CM push it up? Or does it automatically go up for everyone at the same time?





yulilin3 said:


> Cast member does it



On the ride a castmember goes person to person to lift it up?

ok they changed the seats, in preview we were told the restraints are coming up and everyones went up together and they came around to check they locked and help those who didn't.


----------



## rastuso

Farro said:


> All the people waiting to get in Pandora people were not Avatar devotees! They were people who were excited about a new land (any land) opening. And now with the spectacular reviews coming out - this land will stay popular. FoP is getting AMAZING reviews. The word of mouth will be strong for that one. And now perhaps people will quit saying Animal Kingdom is a half day park.
> If the movies coming out aren't successful, it won't change the popularity of Pandora. The movie wasn't the draw here.
> 
> Of course it won't stay as crowded as this week, and thank god for that!



Yet I read endless posts of people saying they don't go to Universal because they don't have a connection to Harry Potter.


twebber55 said:


> similar immersion it all depends what type of environment/setting you like urban or natural. FOP is in the same category as Forbidden journey and Gringotts




FJ and Gringotts, especially FJ, are absolutely unique rides with state of the art technology seamlessly connecting real sets and video portions. 

FoP is Soarin,, which is just Back to the Future, with a different seat platform.  30 year old ride tech, really.

Soarin has an inexplicable fan base.  I'd assume because it's not very aggressive, so grandma can ride with her 5  year old grandson.  And it's cheap enough they can add a third auditorium a decade after it opens to deal with the crowds, but get no advertising power from the money.

J


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> Oh, did they have Special Edition maps?


No special map. Just regular ak map with the floating mountains in the cover


----------



## PetePanMan

What is "IP"?  I have gone back multiple pages and can't find.


----------



## Cinderella94

PetePanMan said:


> What is "IP"?  I have gone back multiple pages and can't find.


Intellectual property.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> The problem is that this thread moves so quickly that a question easily gets buried 15 pages back very quickly. Some of us don't live on this thread and don't want to sift through 50 pages because we weren't on here for 12 hours.
> 
> When this thread got hijacked for awhile with people talking about fitting on rides it became useless to me and I avoided the whole thread for a couple weeks. Not interested enough to scroll through 100's of posts to find something relevant. Some of these policies and procedures are only good for the people that spend every waking moment on this message board.



But if you ask a question and someone responds to your post you gets a notification and when you click on it it brings you right to that post with the response/answer

All the people with knowledge of Pandora are hanging out in this thread and best chance for them to see your question


----------



## yulilin3

Accident said:


> On the ride a castmember goes person to person to lift it up?
> 
> ok they changed the seats, in preview we were told the restraints are coming up and everyones went up together and they came around to check they locked and help those who didn't.


I thought we were talking about the test seat outside


----------



## yulilin3

Disneylover99 said:


> Does a CM push it up? Or does it automatically go up for everyone at the same time?


To clarify
The test seat is checked by a cm
Once inside the ride the restraints come  at the same time and if there's a problem a cm will come and adjust


----------



## CAS239

FoxC63 said:


> Oh, did they have Special Edition maps?



Yes. They had maps that were thicker paper and glossy. Very nice maps


----------



## wilkeliza

crazylady said:


> For those of you that have done HP and now Pandora, how do the lands compare in the coolness factor of the lands and rides?



Here is my take having done both. Universal with HP has done a phenomenal job at capturing moments. However my nerdy/geeky heart has some issues with the fact that dragon is perched on the top of the bank. It instantly makes me know exactly what moment in time the whole area must be. It has to be pre-battle of Hogwarts HP world. 

The other side is better but also still feels like it very much lives in early HP universe. It is hard in the land for me to know Dragon Challenge is around if not during the 4th book and FJ is similar.

In reverse Disney has done a great job in creating something that is timeless. Nothing is specific to a time or moment in the Pandora franchise and is so far out from the movie that the characters aren't important.

So for me while HP is an amazing experience I do take issue with the "moments" Universal chose to highlight instead of having a timeless approach.


----------



## dina444444

CAS239 said:


> Yes. They had maps that were thicker paper and glossy. Very nice maps


The maps I grabbed this morning have a texture to them and are not the usual gloss.


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> To clarify
> The test seat is checked by a cm
> Once inside the ride the restraints come  at the same time and if there's a problem a cm will come and adjust




I think if I am not mistaken there is a red, yellow, and green light for the leg restraints so the CM knows to come and check to see if its good or not.


----------



## poison ivy

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure about Single Rider line - but I am also curious to see how it fares.  This isn't a ride with small numbers per row (like Everest or something) where they would often need a single to fill a row so just not clear how much of a benefit being in the single rider line will be
> 
> Glad you got the one ride and if you can get there for Rope Drop you can experience the full queue for RoP!



I think single rider will work pretty well on this ride.  They take 16 in each group but split-up among a left and right side of a chamber separated by a wall or partition of some sort.  Rows 1-8 & 9-16 are in different rooms so to speak. So in order for a family of 8 or less to ride in the same room, they would not be spread between spots 8 and 9 if they want to stay together.

I've been trying not to spoil this for anyone but since it's all spilling out at record speed in the public domain right now, I'll show a few safe non-intrusive photos.

This is the final line up where they count and assign your group a set of numbers to stand on (similar to mission space).  So you can see how easily getting a 16 with 8 count separator, may have gaps.






Climbing to level 3 I believe but it was only 1 flight of stairs.






looking back to show the full length of steps.






Line up in preshow 1 chamber on your number.  (notice the 2 sides) You stay directed by number thru to your vehicle.


----------



## lovethattink

crazylady said:


> For those of you that have done HP and now Pandora, how do the lands compare in the coolness factor of the lands and rides?



HP is like jumping right into the pages or movie. The food, candy,  merchandise is what you see in the movie.

Pandora's setting is 60 years after the last movie. Everything RDA that was in the original movie is aged and faded.



TheMaxRebo said:


> But if you ask a question and someone responds to your post you gets a notification and when you click on it it brings you right to that post with the response/answer
> 
> All the people with knowledge of Pandora are hanging out in this thread and best chance for them to see your question



One may also click on watched thread to bring it up too. But alerts are the easiest way to find if someone quoted your post.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

saskdw said:


> The problem is that this thread moves so quickly that a question easily gets buried 15 pages back very quickly. Some of us don't live on this thread and don't want to sift through 50 pages because we weren't on here for 12 hours.
> 
> When this thread got hijacked for awhile with people talking about fitting on rides it became useless to me and I avoided the whole thread for a couple weeks. Not interested enough to scroll through 100's of posts to find something relevant. Some of these policies and procedures are only good for the people that spend every waking moment on this message board.


Preface this by saying the subject matter of fitting on the ride won't apply to me as I'm not riding it.

That said, that wasn't a thread hijack. It pertained to the subject matter. Just because it didn't pertain to YOU is irrelevant.

You complaining about and me complaining about you complaining is more a hijack.


----------



## Fantasia79

Animal Kingdom on phased closings or Pandora on restricted access today?


----------



## saskdw

zebrastreyepz said:


> Preface this by saying the subject matter of fitting on the ride won't apply to me as I'm not riding it.
> 
> That said, that wasn't a thread hijack. It pertained to the subject matter. Just because it didn't pertain to YOU is irrelevant.
> 
> You complaining about and me complaining about you complaining is more a hijack.



The topic should have had its own thread. When it takes up 100 pages of a thread that is in fact hijacking. 

All I'm saying is it was a large enough discussion it should have had its own thread as it rendered this thread useless for those who weren't interested.


----------



## marciemi

On the ground here in Pandora now. No issues parking shortly before 2 - in Giraffe lot which is about what I would normally expect. Rode EE with FP and a short wait then walked right in Pandora - no line for it at all. Both rides show as 120 min but are hearing longer. Single rider line not running and CM's don't know when it will. Sitting in Satuli with no problem getting a seat as we wait for our FOP FP. Line for gift shop right in sun and they're saying 40 min. We bought the AP special MB's in the main AK gift shop before entering Pandora - they have a special AP section there. Crowds don't seem bad at all but wait times (in and out of Pandora) are high. I'll update after FOP how long we wait.


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

Does anyone know how they're tracking wait time for FoP? I haven't seen anyone with red tags but the wait time is inaccurate right now for anyone thinking about getting in line. I'm in the lab right now and have been tracking the progress since I got into the line, which was right at the entrance, so I was hopeful. I've previously waited 90 min when it was posted as 195 and then 60 min when it was posted as 90 min. Right now the 150 min wait posted is not on trend with my previous experiences. 

12:19pm entrance

1:07 caverns

1:48 airlock

1:50 pre-bioluminescence

2:08 bioluminescence

3:15 lab


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

CAS239 said:


> Yes. They had maps that were thicker paper and glossy. Very nice maps



Sounds like park maps, circa 2006... ... 

These don't sound so great for the environment... that THICKER paper and all... not very on-theme...


----------



## dina444444

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Does anyone know how they're tracking wait time for FoP? I haven't seen anyone with red tags but the wait time is inaccurate right now for anyone thinking about getting in line. I'm in the lab right now and have been tracking the progress since I got into the line, which was right at the entrance, so I was hopeful. I've previously waited 90 min when it was posted as 195 and then 60 min when it was posted as 90 min. Right now the 150 min wait posted is not on trend with my previous experiences.
> 
> 12:19pm entrance
> 
> 1:07 caverns
> 
> 1:48 airlock
> 
> 1:50 pre-bioluminescence
> 
> 2:08 bioluminescence
> 
> 3:15 lab


I got in line at 1:30ish and am still in the caves area.


----------



## LuxoJr

Any educated guesses  on how toni ght's EMH crowd will be? CONSIdering it but heard last night was a mess


----------



## rastuso

wilkeliza said:


> Here is my take having done both. Universal with HP has done a phenomenal job at capturing moments. However my nerdy/geeky heart has some issues with the fact that dragon is perched on the top of the bank. It instantly makes me know exactly what moment in time the whole area must be. It has to be pre-battle of Hogwarts HP world.
> 
> The other side is better but also still feels like it very much lives in early HP universe. It is hard in the land for me to know Dragon Challenge is around if not during the 4th book and FJ is similar.
> 
> In reverse Disney has done a great job in creating something that is timeless. Nothing is specific to a time or moment in the Pandora franchise and is so far out from the movie that the characters aren't important.
> 
> So for me while HP is an amazing experience I do take issue with the "moments" Universal chose to highlight instead of having a timeless approach.



Pandora simply takes place after movie.  But the locations and characters are still absolutely from the movie. 

You can't make a timeless HP area unless you also go after or before the movies, which would make no sense at all for movies that made like $2 Billion.

I think you will see SW fans be very upset the land is not directly connected to the movies at all.  With the Falcon being the only major "character".   Even the new generation of fan (the third), is well aware of Mos Eisley.  So why make a fake copy that sorta looks like it instead of IT.

The decision to have a new world instead of Tattoine I think is a HUGE mistake.  I would pay mega bucks to order a drink at the Cantina. At a random space themed bar?  Not so much. Just like getting a Flaming Moe AT Moes. They are overpriced sugar free soda, but I don't care.  If it was at Fred's bar in Shelbyville, I doubt I would order one.


----------



## HopperFan

twebber55 said:


> on Robert Niles site *Star Tours is ranked 4th best ride*, i wasnt going by wait times
> 
> For me IP matters early on and quality determines the longevity of the land



Spit my tea out - no way. 



DisneyKoolaid said:


> Does anyone know how they're tracking wait time for FoP? I haven't seen anyone with red tags but the wait time is inaccurate right now for anyone thinking about getting in line. I'm in the lab right now and have been tracking the progress since I got into the line, which was right at the entrance, so I was hopeful. I've previously waited 90 min when it was posted as 195 and then 60 min when it was posted as 90 min. Right now the 150 min wait posted is not on trend with my previous experiences.
> 
> 12:19pm entrance
> 
> 1:07 caverns
> 
> 1:48 airlock
> 
> 1:50 pre-bioluminescence
> 
> 2:08 bioluminescence
> 
> 3:15 lab





dina444444 said:


> I got in line at 1:30ish and am still in the caves area.



WOW ....



lovethattink said:


> *Pandora's setting is 60 years after the last movie. Everything RDA that was in the original movie is aged and faded.*



DS said the lack of Na'vi and knowing this is much later made him wonder if they were mostly "gone" ..... I wondered if the ones we see hiking in the NRJ leaving to go somewhere safe.  For all the beauty there seemed to be no awareness Na'vi were part of the current Pandora world.


----------



## rastuso

dina444444 said:


> The maps I grabbed this morning have a texture to them and are not the usual gloss.



Get em quick, a certain website will take piles of them for their social media bribe packs.  Plus many others will take them for eBay.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rastuso said:


> I think you will see SW fans be very upset the land is not directly connected to the movies at all.  With the Falcon being the only major "character".   Even the new generation of fan (the third), is well aware of Mos Eisley.  So why make a fake copy that sorta looks like it instead of IT.
> 
> The decision to have a new world instead of Tattoine I think is a HUGE mistake.  I would pay mega bucks to order a drink at the Cantina. At a random space themed bar?  Not so much. Just like getting a Flaming Moe AT Moes. They are overpriced sugar free soda, but I don't care.  If it was at Fred's bar in Shelbyville, I doubt I would order one.


I am REALLY looking forward to SW Land regardless, but I agree with you.  I think picking something directly from the films like Tatooine would have been far better.  I think I understand the logic... not anchoring it in any one film when they plan to keep growing the franchise, and to that, I say what my kids say a lot: " BUT STILL!!!"


----------



## bizeemom4

rastuso said:


> Get em quick, a certain website will take piles of them for their social media bribe packs.  Plus many others will take them for eBay.


So dumb. It's just a piece of paper. Can't believe people are dumb enough to pay for them.


----------



## rastuso

marciemi said:


> On the ground here in Pandora now. No issues parking shortly before 2 - in Giraffe lot which is about what I would normally expect. Rode EE with FP and a short wait then walked right in Pandora - no line for it at all. Both rides show as 120 min but are hearing longer. Single rider line not running and CM's don't know when it will. Sitting in Satuli with no problem getting a seat as we wait for our FOP FP. Line for gift shop right in sun and they're saying 40 min. We bought the AP special MB's in the main AK gift shop before entering Pandora - they have a special AP section there. Crowds don't seem bad at all but wait times (in and out of Pandora) are high. I'll update after FOP how long we wait.



So day 2, and it's essentially normal Holiday weekend?


----------



## dina444444

I grabbed a few when I walked in.


----------



## yulilin3

HopperFan said:


> Spit my tea out - no way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ....
> 
> 
> 
> DS said the lack of Na'vi and knowing this is much later made him wonder if they were mostly "gone" ..... were the ones we see hiking in the NRJ leaving to go somewhere safe.  For all the beauty there seemed to be no awareness Na'vi were part of the current Pandora world.


The Na'vi in the ride are j going to the shaman to join in the chant. Its what they do in the movie


----------



## dina444444

I'm now out of the airlock and on towards bioluminescence. Fastpass queue is apparently backed up.


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

dina444444 said:


> I got in line at 1:30ish and am still in the caves area.



Update: I am now out of the lab and into the room with the banshee mural (is there an official name for this room?). Note: it's 4:12pm and I got in line at 12:19pm.


----------



## lovethattink

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Update: I am now out of the lab and into the room with the banshee mural (is there an official name for this room?). Note: it's 4:12pm and I got in line at 12:19pm.



Wow! Makes me appreciate passholder preview even more.


----------



## Kona65

CAS239 said:


> Someone answered your question about motion sickness.
> 
> Every individual is different, but you'll likely be fine on the ride. Many say it's like a mix of Star Tours and Soarin. It's Soarin on steroids. My wife hates Star Tours, meh on Soarin..and didn't care for FoP but she did fine on it. She gets motion sickness but she didn't throw up or get sick after riding FoP. She mainly disliked it because she doesn't like the feeling of her stomach dropping.
> 
> I'd take Dramamine just in case if you're worried, but I'd definitely give the ride a shot. If you can do Soarin, you can do FoP.




Worst Case........Yell protein spill, and walk away


----------



## dina444444

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Update: I am now out of the lab and into the room with the banshee mural (is there an official name for this room?). Note: it's 4:12pm and I got in line at 12:19pm.


Can you see the area where they send you to the boarding area yet?


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

dina444444 said:


> Can you see the area where they send you to the boarding area yet?



Yes. There are a lot of upset people because they're sending in 5 standby at a time with fp streaming in consistently


----------



## dina444444

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Yes. There are a lot of upset people because they're sending in 5 standby at a time with fp streaming in consistently


FP line was out of the building when I was in the caves.


----------



## poison ivy

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Update: I am now out of the lab and into the room with the banshee mural (is there an official name for this room?). Note: it's 4:12pm and I got in line at 12:19pm.



You can't quit now! You've made the commitment. This happened to us to ride Kingda Ka when it first opened boasted as the fastest and tallest coaster.  We got in what we thought was a 2hr line which quickly grew to a 3hr wait and at that point were too far invested to quit.  All I can say is this ride will deliver.  our whole riding group of strangers could not help but hoot and holler the first time.

I'm reading FP queue is backed up so I'm wondering if the ride went down today.


----------



## dina444444

poison ivy said:


> You can't quit now! You've made the commitment. This happened to us to ride Kingda Ka when it first opened boasted as the fastest and tallest coaster.  We got in what we thought was a 2hr line which quickly grew to a 3hr wait and at that point were too far invested to quit.  All I can say is this ride will deliver.  our whole riding group of strangers could not help but hoot and holler the first time.
> 
> I'm reading FP queue is backed up so I'm wondering if the ride went down today.


The line was moving more when I first got in and then it slowed down and has only moved in bigger chunks from people leaving the queue that are giving up.


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> The Na'vi in the ride are j going to the shaman to join in the chant. Its what they do in the movie



See that is where some narration during the ride would help.  I had no clue what anything was or what was going on.  We passed the Na'vi on right and thought it would be nice if he joined the boat (via a speaker) to tell us about the plants, animals, where they were going etc.  I get the whole non-Disney being part of it .......... but in the long run I see most guests coming out of NRJ perplexed.

I mean we are entering a world of a "species" and yet they are glaringly absent.

And while I was wowed by the movement and high tech of the shaman .......... I didn't like the presentation.  All I wanted was to see ONE standing and tall, and there she/he is sitting and .......... don't laugh .......... all I focused on was her/his huge foot.


----------



## dina444444

The line just started picking up immensely so they must be letting more standby people through since I haven't seen groups of people walking back through the line to exit.


----------



## poison ivy

HopperFan said:


> See that is where some narration during the ride would help.  I had no clue what anything was or what was going on.  We passed the Na'vi on right and thought it would be nice if he joined the boat (via a speaker) to tell us about the plants, animals, where they were going etc.  I get the whole non-Disney being part of it .......... but in the long run I see most guests coming out of NRJ perplexed.
> 
> I mean we are entering a world of a "species" and yet they are glaringly absent.
> 
> And while I was wowed by the movement and high tech of the shaman .......... I didn't like the presentation.  All I wanted was to see ONE standing and tall, and there she/he is sitting and .......... don't laugh .......... all I focused on was her/his huge foot.



omg.  I couldn't look away from that foot either.   It was huge and didn't move.  too funny.


----------



## Lesley Wake

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Yes. There are a lot of upset people because they're sending in 5 standby at a time with fp streaming in consistently



I guess the long line is making people annoyed, but that is typically the way any FP line works.


----------



## poison ivy

dina444444 said:


> The line was moving more when I first got in and then it slowed down and has only moved in bigger chunks from people leaving the queue that are giving up.



Something's definitely wrong.  I wonder what's going on?


----------



## KimBean

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Update: I am now out of the lab and into the room with the banshee mural (is there an official name for this room?). Note: it's 4:12pm and I got in line at 12:19pm.



OMG.


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

dina444444 said:


> The line just started picking up immensely so they must be letting more standby people through since I haven't seen groups of people walking back through the line to exit.



Update: just left the link room. It's 4:45pm. Got in line at 12:19pm


----------



## CAS239

bizeemom4 said:


> So dumb. It's just a piece of paper. Can't believe people are dumb enough to pay for them.



To each their own. People pay all the time for limited stuff that they might not be able to get themselves in person


----------



## dina444444

poison ivy said:


> Something's definitely wrong.  I wonder what's going on?


My guess is a theatre or 2 were down.


----------



## poison ivy

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Update: just left the link room. It's 4:45pm. Got in line at 12:19pm



You're my hero


----------



## dina444444

I'm almost out of the bioluminescence room. We are moving in much bigger chunks now then we were the last 2 hours.


----------



## CAS239

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Update: just left the link room. It's 4:45pm. Got in line at 12:19pm



And I thought it was crazy when it took me 1 hour during my preview to get from the bioluminescent "outdoor" area to get off the ride.


----------



## poison ivy

The wait time is at 300 minutes for FoP.  What's the record?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

poison ivy said:


> The wait time is at 300 minutes for FoP.  What's the record?


For this ride or any ride in WDW?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/thedol...cond-longest-wait-time-in-disney-history/amp/


----------



## hiroMYhero

poison ivy said:


> The wait time is at 300 minutes for FoP.  What's the record?


For a ride? 

The original Anna and Elsa meet and greet had waits of over 5 hours - mainly because they weren't following the 90 second/meet protocol.


----------



## marciemi

Update:  got in FOP FP line at 320. Stood in the garden/sun for 15 min, then 5 in the cave area. Then 20 min in the air conditioned hallways. Went to the first oreshow exactly 40 min total after scanning band for FPP. They did announce multiple times that lines would be longer than anticipated and tons of people were leaving regular queue after being told still a 2.5 hour wait from caves. 

We had 6 empty bikes in our group of 16 (assigned that way and had red bands on them) so that may be part of the problem. 

Rode Navi with FPP at 420 and waited less than 5 min from scanning to boarding. 

We'd preordered from Satuli before entering the park. As soon as we got off Navi I clicked the "I'm here" link and we walked right there and walked up as they placed our order out to pick up. Recommend the beef bowls with lettuce, kids' quesadilla was really good, husband liked hot dog. No problem getting a seat again, this time indoors.


----------



## poison ivy

hiroMYhero said:


> For a ride?
> 
> The original Anna and Elsa meet and greet had waits of over 5 hours - mainly because they weren't following the 90 second/meet protocol.



Right.  I guess that counts as a Disney attraction.  But I was thinking more along the lines of a ride vs anything else. I can't remember ever seeing a posted wait time of 300mins.


----------



## dina444444

I am now in the lab 3.5 hours after getting in line.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

poison ivy said:


> Right.  I guess that counts as a Disney attraction.  But I was thinking more along the lines of a ride vs anything else. I can't remember ever seeing a posted wait time of 300mins.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/thedol...cond-longest-wait-time-in-disney-history/amp/

Apparently:
Soarin' 305
FEA 300

And right now...


----------



## HopperFan

poison ivy said:


> omg.  I couldn't look away from that foot either.   It was huge and didn't move.  too funny.



*THANK YOU!*  My DS thought I was nuts.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> The problem is that this thread moves so quickly that a question easily gets buried 15 pages back very quickly. Some of us don't live on this thread and don't want to sift through 50 pages because we weren't on here for 12 hours.
> 
> When this thread got hijacked for awhile with people talking about fitting on rides it became useless to me and I avoided the whole thread for a couple weeks. Not interested enough to scroll through 100's of posts to find something relevant. Some of these policies and procedures are only good for the people that spend every waking moment on this message board.


If someone answers your post you will get an alert. All you need to do is click on that alert.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> If someone answers your post you will get an alert. All you need to do is click on that alert.


True. People don't always reply to a question by quoting the poster's question, though.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> True. People don't always reply to a question by quoting the poster's question, though.


I always do.


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

dina444444 said:


> I am now in the lab 3.5 hours after getting in line.



Just got off FoP at 5pm. Got in line at 12:19. Good news is pretty much everyone walked off the ride saying it was totally worth it. I was really surprised because some of these people were the most angry people in line. This was my 6th time on FoP and longest wait (for any attraction), would I do the 5+ hour wait again? Probably not, but it didn't make me enjoy the ride any less than the previous times.


----------



## dina444444

In the lab and the line has stopped moving.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I always do.


Yes. Not everyone does.


----------



## ItsLayne

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Update: I am now out of the lab and into the room with the banshee mural (is there an official name for this room?). Note: it's 4:12pm and I got in line at 12:19pm.



I think you just made the official name "the Room with the Banshee Mural." I'm marking it as canon.


----------



## poison ivy

dina444444 said:


> I am now in the lab 3.5 hours after getting in line.



stay in line.  you might just break a record today.  awesome.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thedol...cond-longest-wait-time-in-disney-history/amp/
> 
> Apparently:
> Soarin' 305
> FEA 300


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yes. Not everyone does.


Again if the question can't be answered on the first page. Post it. I go through each page of this thread of a question isn't answered I'll answer it myself.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Spridell said:


> There is a video on youtube.  Though dont know how good it will do since the person is pretty skinny


And for the most part they cut off half the legs


----------



## maryj11

CAS239 said:


> Park opened at 8am (no morning EMH). Currently at 9am
> 
> River Journey at 3 hour wait. Flight of Passage at 4 hour 15 min wait


Wow that is more than yesterday?


----------



## dina444444

poison ivy said:


> stay in line.  you might just break a record today.


I'm not going anywhere almost 4 hours after getting in line. I am getting on this lol.


----------



## poison ivy

HopperFan said:


> *THANK YOU!*  My DS thought I was nuts.



I was sitting starboard in the boat.  Too close to that foot!


----------



## patrickpiteo

Accident said:


> There is a picture in this thread many pages back from early yesterday.      When you see the seat it'll make more sense and if I can walk into pandora again later, I'll specifically try to get a photo of your knees.   Basically there is a spot for your knees that is shaped and when you sit in it, you feet and legs will look like your racing motorcycles where your toes are behind you.   Obviously if your legs aren't long enough for that, you won't get into that position and that is what is in the pics..  but for the taller (no clue what height woudl start it), if you don't get your knees in the right spot, you wont' be sitting all the way forward and it'll domino effect how the restraints won't lock.
> 
> but some younger who were shorter but tall enough to ride also had issues in preview with the leg restraints.   The seat is just weird and uncomfortable and I get what they were after but they really could have made part of a couple bays an alternative seating arrangement.


Thanks .... really wonder why they didn't find how really bad this design was even before the previews...


----------



## patrickpiteo

dina444444 said:


> I'm not going anywhere almost 4 hours after getting in line. I am getting on this lol.


 Hey nice half a day for one ride : ) in there


----------



## abnihon

Question for ladies - anyone ridden FoP in a dress?  I was planning to wear a dress, with slip shorts under it, but just realized that may not be the best choice...
Would I have to hike up my dress and flash everyone?  Lol.


----------



## rastuso

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Update: I am now out of the lab and into the room with the banshee mural (is there an official name for this room?). Note: it's 4:12pm and I got in line at 12:19pm.



How does one go 4 hours without peeing?  Especially on a hot day.


----------



## patrickpiteo

rastuso said:


> How does one go 4 hours without peeing?  Especially on a hot day.


CM passing out bottles LOL


----------



## 1911

rastuso said:


> How does one go 4 hours without peeing?  Especially on a hot day.


dehydration?


----------



## maryj11

dina444444 said:


> I'm not going anywhere almost 4 hours after getting in line. I am getting on this lol.


Us disboard people will cheer you on ! You can do it  You can do it


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rastuso said:


> How does one go 4 hours without peeing?  Especially on a hot day.


It's either the magic of Disney, or dehydration. Or fasting ahead in preparation for opening weekend.


----------



## dina444444

After 4 hours in line I'm now moving out of the lab into the last room.


----------



## rastuso

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It's either the magic of Disney, or dehydration. Or fasting ahead in preparation for opening weekend.



I would have had to drink nothing for an hour or two before entering.


----------



## poison ivy

abnihon said:


> Question for ladies - anyone ridden FoP in a dress?  I was planning to wear a dress, with slip shorts under it, but just realized that may not be the best choice...
> Would I have to hike up my dress and flash everyone?  Lol.



You will be fine in that outfit.  The room has very dim lighting and you are just straddling a stationary bike.

add in 8 riders busy positioning themselves on the seats and fussing with 3-D glasses while concentrating on the front of the ride itself and I guarantee nobody is noticing anything beyond their immediate family if that.  It's every man for himself in there.


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

rastuso said:


> How does one go 4 hours without peeing?  Especially on a hot day.



I'm a teacher, 4 hours is nothing  Also, I stopped drinking water after we got into AC.


----------



## dina444444

DisneyKoolaid said:


> I'm a teacher, 4 hours is nothing  Also, I stopped drinking water after we got into AC.


Same here. I haven't had much to drink since getting to the air lock room.


----------



## maryj11

rastuso said:


> How does one go 4 hours without peeing?  Especially on a hot day.


I would probably pee my pants after my banshee did one of its big swoops


----------



## katmu

abnihon said:


> Question for ladies - anyone ridden FoP in a dress?  I was planning to wear a dress, with slip shorts under it, but just realized that may not be the best choice...
> Would I have to hike up my dress and flash everyone?  Lol.



I will be able to report back on riding FoP in a dress after the 31st as I'm packing almost nothing but dresses, plus safety shorts of course.


----------



## dina444444

I am now in the link chamber line past the fp merge.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

abnihon said:


> Question for ladies - anyone ridden FoP in a dress?  I was planning to wear a dress, with slip shorts under it, but just realized that may not be the best choice...
> Would I have to hike up my dress and flash everyone?  Lol.





katmu said:


> I will be able to report back on riding FoP in a dress after the 31st as I'm packing almost nothing but dresses, plus safety shorts of course.



She's wearing a dress in this test seat video...


----------



## wilkeliza

rastuso said:


> Pandora simply takes place after movie.  But the locations and characters are still absolutely from the movie.
> 
> You can't make a timeless HP area unless you also go after or before the movies, which would make no sense at all for movies that made like $2 Billion.
> 
> I think you will see SW fans be very upset the land is not directly connected to the movies at all.  With the Falcon being the only major "character".   Even the new generation of fan (the third), is well aware of Mos Eisley.  So why make a fake copy that sorta looks like it instead of IT.
> 
> The decision to have a new world instead of Tattoine I think is a HUGE mistake.  I would pay mega bucks to order a drink at the Cantina. At a random space themed bar?  Not so much. Just like getting a Flaming Moe AT Moes. They are overpriced sugar free soda, but I don't care.  If it was at Fred's bar in Shelbyville, I doubt I would order one.



You can have those things with putting it in a timeless place. Again if Tatooine is after the empire falls or HP is all after the battle of Hogwarts great. You can still have the places people are familiar with and connected to with out freezing an exact moment.


----------



## ashleymrush

DisneyKoolaid said:


> I'm a teacher, 4 hours is nothing  Also, I stopped drinking water after we got into AC.



I'm a teacher too. Our bladder control is amazing! I always get annoyed with the amount of bathroom breaks my family needs in WDW!


----------



## capegirl

dina444444 said:


> I am now in the link chamber line past the fp merge.




My ankles are swelling just reading your posts. You deserve the Dis endurance award.


----------



## dina444444

In the link chamber room. Standby message came on about 2 minutes ago.


----------



## bryanb

disney1474 said:


> It's been said many times already.  The movies will not play a part in this land being successful or not.  I'm sure of all the people that were in Pandora yesterday, there were many that haven't seen the movie.  The land is beautiful during the day and beyond beautiful at night.  Disney just took the idea of Pandora, the land, not the movie and made it a real world you can enjoy!



Agree. To reinforce that what you say is true is true, just look at the Waterworld show at Universal Parks. The show was one of the most expensive stunt spectaculars ever developed in its time, with very high labor costs to keep it running. It was developed when the movie was expected to be a hit, though it turned out to be a terrible movie and a massive money loser.

To this day, it remains Universal's most popular and highest rated show. Even though the movie has been long forgotten by most, and barely anyone knows the characters or plot, the show still packs in full houses all day, around the world.

I disliked Avatar the movie, though I was impressed by its visual effects. I am stunned by what Disney was able to build in real life (based on a film that was mostly CG). I think this land will keep bringing people in for a very long time.


----------



## KKB

In FP line for FoP now...45-60 min for FP.

Guy whining to CM that they have been back 3x & the waits r still so long--isn't there something they can do? SERIOUSLY??!!


----------



## poison ivy

KKB said:


> In FP line for FoP now...45-60 min for FP.
> 
> Guy whining to CM that they have been back 3x & the waits r still so long--isn't there something they can do? SERIOUSLY??!!



Is this person speaking about the standby wait times?  What does he want the CM to do - just let him on?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Waits right now...

FoP 240
*NRJ 150
FEA 140
RnR 140

Anna and Elsa know how to compete. *


----------



## ckb_nc

hiroMYhero said:


> For a ride?
> 
> The original Anna and Elsa meet and greet had waits of over 5 hours - mainly because they weren't following the 90 second/meet protocol.



I saw 360 posted for Anna and Elsa meet and greet posted in 2014; remember being excited to see them at 4am in the 24hours event in like 30 minutes.  That was pure insanity. 6 hours?


----------



## linzbear

abnihon said:


> Question for ladies - anyone ridden FoP in a dress?  I was planning to wear a dress, with slip shorts under it, but just realized that may not be the best choice...
> Would I have to hike up my dress and flash everyone?  Lol.



Oh, I did this.  I wore a skirt.  When I didn't hike it up, it was very uncomfortable and tight, when I did hike it up, it was more comfortable.  It's dark, and no one can see anything, unless you're hiking up a pleather skirt, you'll be ok.


----------



## maryj11

dina444444 said:


> In the link chamber room. Standby message came on about 2 minutes ago.


Did you get on yet?


----------



## dina444444

maryj11 said:


> Did you get on yet?


Yeah. I got off just shy of 5 hours after getting in line. So worth the wait. I thought I made a post after but it must not have gone through.


----------



## rteetz

As of 7PM EST

FoP is at 240 
NRJ is at 150 

There is a queue line to get into Pandora but its moving, they aren't holding anyone yet.


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> No special map. Just regular ak map with the floating mountains in the cover





CAS239 said:


> Yes. They had maps that were thicker paper and glossy. Very nice maps





dina444444 said:


> The maps I grabbed this morning have a texture to them and are not the usual gloss.



Information about the Special Edition Maps was reported here and the link found here:
http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/special-edition-map-available-at-animal.html


----------



## patrickpiteo

dina444444 said:


> Yeah. I got off just shy of 5 hours after getting in line. So worth the wait. I thought I made a post after but it must not have gone through.


I truly admire your stamina and endurance but IMHO no ride nor would I wait 5 hours for any ride


----------



## maryj11

dina444444 said:


> Yeah. I got off just shy of 5 hours after getting in line. So worth the wait. I thought I made a post after but it must not have gone through.


Yay! I can't wait to ride it!


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> Information about the Special Edition Maps was reported here and the link found here:
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/special-edition-map-available-at-animal.html


I grabbed a couple, really haven't had the chance to reexamine them but they seemed like the same as always just a different picture. I'll double check when i get back home, currently melting at DHS and not in the cute, Olaf way


----------



## lovethattink

dina444444 said:


> Yeah. I got off just shy of 5 hours after getting in line. So worth the wait. I thought I made a post after but it must not have gone through.



Yay! Glad you made it!


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> I grabbed a couple, really haven't had the chance to reexamine them but they seemed like the same as always just a different picture. I'll double check when i get back home, currently melting at DHS and not in the cute, Olaf way



Thank you so much!  Sorry to hear the temps are hot hot hot!  We lived in Daytona Beach FL for 5 years and the first two - three years were brutal.  We came from a dry heat climate which is night and day difference compared to FL.  At least you know to stay hydrated @yulilin3  sorry for the people who are not prepared.


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

Recap of my wait time below. I'm usually the most impatient park goer ever, since I'm usually a single rider (and usually won't get on a ride without FP) I get antsy if I ever have to wait more than 30 min. But today's insanely long wait didn't make me want to go on FoP any less.

I think I also lucked out with the people who I've waited in line with, they've all been awesome. People in line always ask me if I think the wait is worth it (especially today) but I'm always hesitant to respond because I don't want them to come out being disappointed based on my personal bias (this is probably my new favorite ride at WDW)

(Times below are when I arrived at each different room/location)
12:19pm entrance
1:07 caverns
1:48 airlock
1:50 pre-bioluminescence
2:08 bioluminescence
3:15 lab
4:12 banshee mural room
4:43 link room
4:50-4:55 (estimate, didn't get the time) instruction video room


----------



## lovethattink

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Recap of my wait time below. I'm usually the most impatient park goer ever, since I'm usually a single rider (and usually won't get on a ride without FP) I get antsy if I ever have to wait more than 30 min. But today's insanely long wait didn't make me want to go on FoP any less.
> 
> I think I also lucked out with the people who I've waited in line with, they've all been awesome. People in line always ask me if I think the wait is worth it (especially today) but I'm always hesitant to respond because I don't want them to come out being disappointed based on my personal bias (this is probably my new favorite ride at WDW)
> 
> (Times below are when I arrived at each different room/location)
> 12:19pm entrance
> 1:07 caverns
> 1:48 airlock
> 1:50 pre-bioluminescence
> 2:08 bioluminescence
> 3:15 lab
> 4:12 banshee mural room
> 4:43 link room
> 4:50-4:55 (estimate, didn't get the time) instruction video room



Thanks for sharing. What an afternoon!


----------



## FoxC63

We just got back from watching Guardian's of the Galaxy Vol. 2 - 3D I'm sure most here have seen it but I thoroughly enjoyed it!  I plan on purchasing the soundtrack and I never do that.  Wow! So great! 

Tomorrow is Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales in 3D as well excited about seeing this too.

Is there such a thing as a Happy Rant


----------



## dina444444

Posted in the wrong thread, oops. Just shy of 5 hours to wait in line and ride. It was well worth the wait.


----------



## lovethattink

Tomorrow is a holiday AND early and late EMH. Anyone care to make a prediction of what that will look like?


----------



## rteetz

lovethattink said:


> Tomorrow is a holiday AND early and late EMH. Anyone care to make a prediction of what that will look like?


I am sure it will be busy but I am not sure it will be as crazy as opening day.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lovethattink said:


> Tomorrow is a holiday AND early and late EMH. Anyone care to make a prediction of what that will look like?


Except for FoP waits, waits around AK seem like any other holiday weekend (or not even holiday wknd).  NRJ waits just about tied FEA and RnR today.  I can see FoP *maybe* beating the record 305min wait for Soarin' / 300min wait for FEA... possibly... though it didn't on opening day or today...


----------



## KKB

OMG! BEST. RIDE. EVER!!! (all 6 of us agreed--from 16-72YO)

FP line was about an hour--but we all agreed it would even be worth waiting 4 hours for!!


----------



## dvcer97

I guess everyone have very good bladder to be able wait so long inline to get on a ride


----------



## Keels

lovethattink said:


> Tomorrow is a holiday AND early and late EMH. Anyone care to make a prediction of what that will look like?



A very controlled, hot ****-show.

They're at phased closure again right now (hour wait to get in to Pandora and they won't scan you in until your FP+ window opens).

They do have umbrellas and water coolers throughout the line.

But yeah. Tomorrow is going to be a disaster.


----------



## dina444444

Just walked by the entrance and wait time is now listed at 160 for FoP and the line starts somewhere in the actual queue now.


----------



## Farro

rastuso said:


> Yet I read endless posts of people saying they don't go to Universal because they don't have a connection to Harry Potter.
> 
> 
> 
> FJ and Gringotts, especially FJ, are absolutely unique rides with state of the art technology seamlessly connecting real sets and video portions.
> 
> FoP is Soarin,, which is just Back to the Future, with a different seat platform.  30 year old ride tech, really.
> 
> Soarin has an inexplicable fan base.  I'd assume because it's not very aggressive, so grandma can ride with her 5  year old grandson.  And it's cheap enough they can add a third auditorium a decade after it opens to deal with the crowds, but get no advertising power from the money.
> 
> J



Yours is literally the first review of Flights of Passage that was anything less than stellar.

Since you've actually been on the ride, what is it you didn't like about it? Boring? What are the differences between the rides that make the others better?


----------



## maryj11

The posted hours for August for a closing of 9:30 pm are messing up my plans to make a nighttime FP for FOP. How am I going to do that with a dining package for ROL when ROL starts at 9:15? I hope they update hours before I make fastpasses in a couple weeks . If not I may skip ROL because I want to be in Pardora at night. I'm thinking it gets dark around 8:00?


----------



## rteetz

It seems things have picked up for the night at Pandora. The rides have been operating well though despite the long waits. 

According to MDE at 8PM EST both rides are at 160 minute waits.


----------



## rteetz

Also to note, none of the other attractions in AK are over 30 minutes.


----------



## poison ivy

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Recap of my wait time below. I'm usually the most impatient park goer ever, since I'm usually a single rider (and usually won't get on a ride without FP) I get antsy if I ever have to wait more than 30 min. But today's insanely long wait didn't make me want to go on FoP any less.
> 
> I think I also lucked out with the people who I've waited in line with, they've all been awesome. People in line always ask me if I think the wait is worth it (especially today) but I'm always hesitant to respond because I don't want them to come out being disappointed based on my personal bias (this is probably my new favorite ride at WDW)
> 
> (Times below are when I arrived at each different room/location)
> 12:19pm entrance
> 1:07 caverns
> 1:48 airlock
> 1:50 pre-bioluminescence
> 2:08 bioluminescence
> 3:15 lab
> 4:12 banshee mural room
> 4:43 link room
> 4:50-4:55 (estimate, didn't get the time) instruction video room






dina444444 said:


> Posted in the wrong thread, oops. Just shy of 5 hours to wait in line and ride. It was well worth the wait.



Thank you both for posting today.  Loved following along as you hung in there waiting patiently in line.  Welcome to the FoP club!
I know myself and I would have made the commitment too.

btw - how was the reaction in the room during flight?



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Except for FoP waits, waits around AK seem like any other holiday weekend (or not even holiday wknd).  NRJ waits just about tied FEA and RnR today.  I can see FoP *maybe* beating the record 305min wait for Soarin' / 300min wait for FEA... possibly... though it didn't on opening day or today...


FoP tied FEA today. The app didn't update this, but there's a pic of the actual wait time sign at the FoP ride entrance showing a 300min standby wait time posted on Twitter #visitpandora


----------



## ashleymrush

I've seen a lot of postings about how the ride is so smooth. My mother is bringing my grandmother in October. The doctors have told her to be very careful about her neck. The slightest jarring can cause her some real problems. She won't even go on the safari. To anyone who's ridden it, do you think she'd be ok to ride it? Are there any jarring moments that could cause her neck to whip around?


----------



## disney1474

ashleymrush said:


> I've seen a lot of postings about how the ride is so smooth. My mother is bringing my grandmother in October. The doctors have told her to be very careful about her neck. The slightest jarring can cause her some real problems. She won't even go on the safari. To anyone who's ridden it, do you think she'd be ok to ride it? Are there any jarring moments that could cause her neck to whip around?


Well, i haven't ridden the ride but I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## Farps

Just got back today, Pandora is amazing. We rode both FOP and NRJ once yesterday and during DVC preview on 5/22 we were able to ride FOP multiple times and NRJ once. The preview alone made our entire trip incredible and I'm pretty sure that we will never get to ride FOP multiple times in one day ever again


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

poison ivy said:


> btw - how was the reaction in the room during flight?



Everyone in my row was cheering, screaming, laughing (some expletives, but out of excitement). I was so happy to see that these people who were so upset just minutes before were so happy about the ride afterwards. I feel like they were more excited and happy than any other group I've ridden with previously on FoP (or any attraction for that matter).


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> It seems things have picked up for the night at Pandora. The rides have been operating well though despite the long waits.
> 
> According to MDE at 8PM EST both rides are at 160 minute waits.


So are you saying there are waits to get in again?
Or just longer waits for the rides?


----------



## Jetku

Heading back now for a solo dad night!  I may have one leftover FoP rider swap pass from earlier. Going to use it by 9 if any group of 2 wants to join me!

Otherwise, looking forward to seeing Pandora and Everest at night! I'm an annual (or more) visitor but haven't ridden Everest since my 20mo was born.


----------



## dina444444

AngiTN said:


> So are you saying there are waits to get in again?
> Or just longer waits for the rides?


I think there are waits to get in again. It was one way exit through Africa when I left just 20 minutes ago.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngiTN said:


> So are you saying there are waits to get in again?
> Or just longer waits for the rides?





dina444444 said:


> I think there are waits to get in again. It was one way exit through Africa when I left just 20 minutes ago.



There hadn't been waits/a line to get into Pandora much of the day but they did set up a line to get in a little while ago - though I understand it was moving pretty good - not nearly the wait seen yesterday .... though we shall see how tonight goes


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> There hadn't been waits/a line to get into Pandora much of the day but they did set up a line to get in a little while ago - though I understand it was moving pretty good - not nearly the wait seen yesterday .... though we shall see how tonight goes


I'm over waiting for ROL now and will be heading back there after so I will let you guys now what the deal is then.


----------



## poison ivy

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Everyone in my row was cheering, screaming, laughing (some expletives, but out of excitement). I was so happy to see that these people who were so upset just minutes before were so happy about the ride afterwards. I feel like they were more excited and happy than any other group I've ridden with previously on FoP (or any attraction for that matter).



Same happened when we rode.  (absent the frustration prior to riding of course). 
I know it's an initial response because we were a bit more subdued the 2nd time.  But I so LOVE this attraction.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> So are you saying there are waits to get in again?
> Or just longer waits for the rides?


There was a queue line set up to get into Pandora. I'm not sure what the wait time was though. Reports were it was moving quickly.


----------



## AngiTN

dina444444 said:


> I'm over waiting for ROL now and will be heading back there after so I will let you guys now what the deal is then.


Thanks. We are at MK for HS and then heading to grab the express bus to AK in hopes to get in tonight. We'll see. We slept in late today so we can manage late night if we make it in. If not we'll just get on EE and head back


----------



## KKB

Interesting...we walked in around 6pm with NO line to Pandora & NO lines running out of the land.

IMO this is NOTHING like Back to the Future. BTTF is like Star Tours--U r far from screen. Fun rides, but don't really give u a VR experience like FoP. 

I wanted to stay to see Pandora in dark but boys weren't interested in food choices there & of course were ravenous...so around 730 we were unable to exit nearer to park entrance but instead were directed thru Africa. When we walked by, line ran all along path into Pandora & was just starting to extend into Discovery Island


----------



## ethanwa

rastuso said:


> FoP is Soarin,, which is just Back to the Future, with a different seat platform.  30 year old ride tech, really.



LOL. OK... no.

Besides, Nintendo is proof that new tech doesn't make something fun, the quality of games are what matters.

In Flight of Passage's case, the quality is above and beyond any ride I've ever been on, beating all the rides I have been on in Harry Potter. And I very much enjoy the Harry Potter rides.


----------



## publix subs

do i risk driving over to see it tonight? afraid i won't get in again.


----------



## Accident

KKB said:


> Interesting...we walked in around 6pm with NO line to Pandora & NO lines running out of the land.



Same thing happened yesterday and the line came back for those coming in to see it at night and eventually nobody could get in so they could attempt to get non-resort guests out and then EMH started and the line was let in.


----------



## Accident

publix subs said:


> do i risk driving over to see it tonight? afraid i won't get in again.



yesterday by this time they stopped letting anyone in but there was also a rush for anyone who saw preview but never saw night that showed up near 7ish..

However the rest of AK is nice, go ride EE a dozen times, see the near midnight ROL with no standby line..   I really enjoyed the evening..   Just make sure you get in before 11 if your not a resort guest.    I'm starting to kick myself that I didn't head over there tonight just to take photos around ak.


----------



## abnihon

Here now!
Was a huge line to get in to Pandora at 8:45 but we had a FP so got right in.
DS and I loved NRJ (he doesn't like thrill rides or water rides so was perfect for us!
Waiting in 30 min line for shop because DS HAS to have a Banshee.
Oh and looks like single rider for FOP is NOT open.


----------



## publix subs

Jetku said:


> Heading back now for a solo dad night!  I may have one leftover FoP rider swap pass from earlier. Going to use it by 9 if any group of 2 wants to join me!
> 
> Otherwise, looking forward to seeing Pandora and Everest at night! I'm an annual (or more) visitor but haven't ridden Everest since my 20mo was born.


damn it i wish i saw this earlier! would've definitely been there. if you still haven't ridden it yet i can be there by 10


----------



## Accident

publix subs said:


> damn it i wish i saw this earlier! would've definitely been there. if you still haven't ridden it yet i can be there by 10



just go, even if you cant' get into pandora you at least tried and some other things around AK are opened.


----------



## JerseyJanice

mrzrich said:


> I am 5'2" and I um weigh...um more than Yullin...I rode during my preview without issue.  Here is a picture of me and my 83 year old mother the day that we both rode it.  She loved it



Thank you, Mrz. Rich. You and your mom are beautiful ladies who look like you had a blast. Your post is helpful and I appreciate it.


----------



## rastuso

ethanwa said:


> LOL. OK... no.
> 
> Besides, Nintendo is proof that new tech doesn't make something fun, the quality of games are what matters.
> 
> In Flight of Passage's case, the quality is above and beyond any ride I've ever been on, beating all the rides I have been on in Harry Potter. And I very much enjoy the Harry Potter rides.



And I was replying to someone saying FoP is comparable to anything Potter.  Both Potter rides were truly bleeding edge ride technology, absolute first of their kind, and still ONLY of their kind.  For FoP, yeah, the video resolution is much higher, and the screen is larger in your view, and your viewing position is better, but simply stating the base tech is nothing remotely new.  It's one of those horrible screen rides that Universal keeps doing.  But it's Disney so it's phenomenal.

I'm well aware I'm in a minority that just doesn't get how amazing Soarin' is, but it's still considered one of the like top 3 rides in WDW in popularity polls, but I would rather ride Mr. Toad over Soarin'.


----------



## AngiTN

We watched HEA and made the 9:30 AK bus with no seconds to spare. Don't ask me how we managed but we did


----------



## publix subs

Accident said:


> just go, even if you cant' get into pandora you at least tried and some other things around AK are opened.


yeah just might. i love AK at night. just wanna see something new and exciting if i can as well


----------



## AngiTN

Accident said:


> Same thing happened yesterday and the line came back for those coming in to see it at night and eventually nobody could get in so they could attempt to get non-resort guests out and then EMH started and the line was let in.


If we find awful lines tonight we may plan to come back early evening a different day and just hang a while. We have a couple FP just to have something to do on case there are lines


----------



## CAS239

maryj11 said:


> The posted hours for August for a closing of 9:30 pm are messing up my plans to make a nighttime FP for FOP. How am I going to do that with a dining package for ROL when ROL starts at 9:15? I hope they update hours before I make fastpasses in a couple weeks . If not I may skip ROL because I want to be in Pardora at night. I'm thinking it gets dark around 8:00?



I'd definitely skip RoL or see if they do 2 showings while you're there.

And yea it'll be getting dark about 8pm


----------



## CAS239

ashleymrush said:


> I've seen a lot of postings about how the ride is so smooth. My mother is bringing my grandmother in October. The doctors have told her to be very careful about her neck. The slightest jarring can cause her some real problems. She won't even go on the safari. To anyone who's ridden it, do you think she'd be ok to ride it? Are there any jarring moments that could cause her neck to whip around?



There is no jarring or abrupt movies. She should likely be fine to ride it


----------



## AngiTN

I never noticed, did anyone mention what time the park cleared of Guests last night? When did the rides finally clear?


----------



## PopGirl26

So I have seen several posts about 60 minute FP waits for FoP.  Is this the exception or the norm so far?


----------



## 4Rfamily

Planning to RD FOP on our first day. Using rider switch but we'd both like to see the queue.  Can our whole family walk through and then my husband use a chicken exit with our 1 year old or better yet do the rider switch right at the loading/unloading area?

One more question. Assuming DH and DS can't wait in the queue with us, what would happen if I waited in the queue with my 6 year old and she got scared and changed her mind about riding (on this or any other rider switch attraction) at the loading area?  I'm not sure that I'd be comfortable separating from her to ride on my own but I'd hate to miss the ride.  Would the CM's let me walk her down to her dad and come back?  I don't think this will happen but I'm such a planner!


----------



## Tiffany_m15

It doesn't sound like it's happening often anymore but is there anyone that has had the experience of having a FP for FOP and then getting there and finding out you don't fit? What, if anything, are they doing In that case?


----------



## Accident

AngiTN said:


> I never noticed, did anyone mention what time the park cleared of Guests last night? When did the rides finally clear?



I stood in front of the tree of life for about 45 minutes.    There was a steady flow of people coming from pandora all night but they also didn't let anyone at emh ride anything.    at 1am when I left I noticed it was basically me and the line of people leaving..  I'm not sure where the other CMs and photopass photographers went away but it was a ghost town...  almost nothing was opened around AK the rest of th night.. basically EE and ROL.. no shops, no carts, you coulnd't even get water on your way out for the ride..

I wasn't in pandora to see what was left but I want to think by the casual nature of everyone leaving the cms started the push to leave and it was probably clear at 1:15-1:30 if I had to guess..


----------



## AngiTN

Just got to AK. Pandora is not open for more guests right now. They will reopen it at 11:00

The line now, at 10, is at pizzafari


----------



## Accident

AngiTN said:


> If we find awful lines tonight we may plan to come back early evening a different day and just hang a while. We have a couple FP just to have something to do on case there are lines



Just remember nobody in preview saw it at night so at the moment there is a little rush...     Also the last schools still opened I think have tuesday as their last day (maybe wed), there might be rush just after that...


----------



## Accident

AngiTN said:


> Just got to AK. Pandora is not open for more guests right now. They will reopen it at 11:00
> 
> The line now, at 10, is at pizzafari



That is actually amazing.   It was all the way back to the other entrance in harambe and looped starting to come back the other way by 11pm when I walked out of pandora...    You'll get in fine.

They seem to be doing this to encourage non-resort guests that it's time to leave by giving them nothing to do.


----------



## AntJulie

I have an unusual question that may not be easily answered. I have a visual impairment in my left eye (legally blind). 99% of the time when I watch something projected in 3-D using 3-D glasses, I don't experience the 3-D effects. Peripheral vision to my left is very impaired. Since the screen for FOP is curved, where is the best place for me to be (left, right or middle)?


----------



## Accident

AntJulie said:


> I have an unusual question that may not be easily answered. I have a visual impairment in my left eye (legally blind). 99% of the time when I watch something projected in 3-D using 3-D glasses, I don't experience the 3-D effects. Peripheral vision to my left is very impaired. Since the screen for FOP is curved, where is the best place for me to be (left, right or middle)?



FOP doesn't have the curved screen problems that circular imax or soarin does..    It's a very clear image the entire screen and a good visual focus near the center to keep your attention away from the edges.     There is no bad seat, I've been in a few different places to ride.

but of course, just let the CM that is sorting into ride lines know just in case they have a better row for you.


----------



## AngiTN

The line was to scan as resort guests. They got that done and we are now held in the roped area till 11


----------



## AntJulie

Accident said:


> FOP doesn't have the curved screen problems that circular imax or soarin does.. It's a very clear image the entire screen and a good visual focus near the center to keep your attention away from the edges. There is no bad seat, I've been in a few different places to ride.
> 
> but of course, just let the CM that is sorting into ride lines know just in case they have a better row for you.



Thank you...will do!


----------



## poison ivy

rastuso said:


> And I was replying to someone saying FoP is comparable to anything Potter.  Both Potter rides were truly bleeding edge ride technology, absolute first of their kind, and still ONLY of their kind.  For FoP, yeah, the video resolution is much higher, and the screen is larger in your view, and your viewing position is better, but simply stating the base tech is nothing remotely new.  It's one of those horrible screen rides that Universal keeps doing.  But it's Disney so it's phenomenal.
> 
> I'm well aware I'm in a minority that just doesn't get how amazing Soarin' is, but it's still considered one of the like top 3 rides in WDW in popularity polls, but I would rather ride Mr. Toad over Soarin'.



I've only been to the IoA side of HP and love the castle and was blown away just walking thru the land, but I did not feel the Forbidden Journey ride itself lived up to all the hype.  Yeah the suspended seating contraption moving us thru video chambers was innovative  but a lot of it mimicked Spider-Man with flash in the pan movements thru a ton of busy video screens. No comparison to the "bleeding edge" tech delivering the immersive experience of flying that FoP gives. They really aren't comparable IMO.


----------



## SueM in MN

ashleymrush said:


> I've seen a lot of postings about how the ride is so smooth. My mother is bringing my grandmother in October. The doctors have told her to be very careful about her neck. The slightest jarring can cause her some real problems. She won't even go on the safari. To anyone who's ridden it, do you think she'd be ok to ride it? Are there any jarring moments that could cause her neck to whip around?


This is the warning for the attraction.


 If her issue was just that she might be uncomfortable, it would be one thing.
Given what you wrote, I would not want to risk it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

poison ivy said:


> I've only been to the IoA side of HP and love the castle and was blown away just walking thru the land, but I did not feel the Forbidden Journey ride itself lived up to all the hype.  Yeah the suspended seating contraption moving us thru video chambers was innovative  but a lot of it mimicked Spider-Man with flash in the pan movements thru a ton of busy video screens. No comparison to the "bleeding edge" tech delivering the immersive experience of flying that FoP gives. They really aren't comparable IMO.


I'll be interested in being able to make the comparison in Aug. We when to Universal Hollywood and rode FJ for the first time this past January.  I had ZERO expectations... I'm not someone who follows the happenings at Universal at all.  I was impressed by the land itself, and thought the ride was great.  Will be interesting to compare to FoP...


----------



## Accident

ashleymrush said:


> I've seen a lot of postings about how the ride is so smooth. My mother is bringing my grandmother in October. The doctors have told her to be very careful about her neck. The slightest jarring can cause her some real problems. She won't even go on the safari. To anyone who's ridden it, do you think she'd be ok to ride it? Are there any jarring moments that could cause her neck to whip around?



I personally wouldn't ride it if I was her and that was what my doctor told me as a warning.....     It's rather smooth but you do get tilted forward and back, side to side.. there is a slight bounce to the ride because it's simulating a winged creature but it's very very subtle that most probably didn't even notice it until they read this.     Now to compare, the boat rides with how they bounce against the track and into each other is far worse..   Cars, boats, buses are more jarring to your neck then this ride..    There is at least 1 startle moment and if she jumps, that will probably be when it happens.

HOWEVER, and the reason I wouldn't ride is because if a they need to stop the ride in an emergency, any ride will no longer feel smooth as it comes to an instant stop.    I don't really know what that would mean for this ride but if it's when your at an extreme angle riding it, I can see it being a jarring motion to everyone riding....


----------



## poison ivy

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'll be interested in being able to make the comparison in Aug. We when to Universal Hollywood and rode FJ for the first time this past January.  I had ZERO expectations... I'm not someone who follows the happenings at Universal at all.  I was impressed by the land itself, and thought the ride was great.  Will be interesting to compare to FoP...



look forward to hearing about it.  Crazy that Aug seems so far off even though it's a little more than 2 months away.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

So Tuesday we have a FP for FOP that ends at 8:30p.  We are staying on site. Will we be allowed to stay in Pandora until/through EMH? Or at some point will we have to leave? When will they not let us get in line for NRJ?


----------



## rastuso

poison ivy said:


> I've only been to the IoA side of HP and love the castle and was blown away just walking thru the land, but I did not feel the Forbidden Journey ride itself lived up to all the hype.  Yeah the suspended seating contraption moving us thru video chambers was innovative  but a lot of it mimicked Spider-Man with flash in the pan movements thru a ton of busy video screens. No comparison to the "bleeding edge" tech delivering the immersive experience of flying that FoP gives. They really aren't comparable IMO.



Wow, it's pretty clear our opinions of what is bleeding edge is are completely different.

You even thow in a swipe at Universal being screen rides (Forbidden Journey of all rides) while discussing the greatness of FoP. 

I'm stunned really.  And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## AngiTN

Just getting a chance to update bit they did not hold us. We were in by 10:30. Ride lines all still open but we stopped to grab food


----------



## AngiTN

Oh, there are no words to describe Pandora at night. No photo can possibly even come close to doing it justice. It is truly stunning


----------



## dina444444

Got in line to get in for EMH just before 10. I was in pandora by 10:30 and immediately went to the line for FoP for EMH guests. They started moving us into the queue at 10:50 and I'm currently in the last outside area before going into the caves and we are not moving.


----------



## dina444444

Entered into the caves area and we are now walking with no stopping. Will update with where we stop.


----------



## dina444444

Now stopped in the bioluminescence room.


----------



## dina444444

Line is now moving several feet every so many seconds almost through the bioluminescence room.


----------



## freediverdude

rastuso said:


> And I was replying to someone saying FoP is comparable to anything Potter.  Both Potter rides were truly bleeding edge ride technology, absolute first of their kind, and still ONLY of their kind.  For FoP, yeah, the video resolution is much higher, and the screen is larger in your view, and your viewing position is better, but simply stating the base tech is nothing remotely new.  It's one of those horrible screen rides that Universal keeps doing.  But it's Disney so it's phenomenal.
> 
> I'm well aware I'm in a minority that just doesn't get how amazing Soarin' is, but it's still considered one of the like top 3 rides in WDW in popularity polls, but I would rather ride Mr. Toad over Soarin'.



While I haven't ridden FoP yet, I understand that it's all looking at one screen while on a motorcycle type seat platform, correct?  The Potter rides are way more than just screens, so I don't see how it's comparable.  And Forbidden Journey has been updated recently with some sharper resolution on their screens.  I'm sure it's a very cool ride, but it wouldn't be on the same scale as the Potter rides.  And I also agree with you that while I think Soarin' is a nice ride, I never understood the mania over it.  It's a pleasant fun ride like you're flying through the sky on a hang glider,  but it's not particularly exciting. 

Now with all that said, what should my strategy be this week to try to ride these for the first time?  So far I've been unable to get a fastpass, and I really can't wait longer than about 2 hours, as I am by myself and won't be able to leave the line for a pee break or anything.


----------



## Airb330

Did FOP at 630 and it was awesome. 53 minutes with a FP+ but whatever. The land was themed well and not too crowded. 

Did the first ROL tonight ("meh" to be kind) and rode Everest a few times afterwards.  Saw the lines at 1030 wrapped all the way back to Africa...just to get into pandora at night. Nope no thanks. Hope everyone enjoyed it but I'm glad I'm back at my room already. 

Disappointing it was that crazy at 11 PM (considering at 6pm it really was not). Didn't know Disney did that good of a job promoting the night time aspect considering I've heard 20 people a day say "I don't understand this app to fastpass nonsense." 

Oh well next trip we'll see pandora at night.


----------



## dina444444

I'm now in the last switchback of the lab.


----------



## poison ivy

rastuso said:


> Wow, it's pretty clear our opinions of what is bleeding edge is are completely different.
> 
> You even thow in a swipe at Universal being screen rides (Forbidden Journey of all rides) while discussing the greatness of FoP.
> 
> I'm stunned really.  And that's all I have to say about that.


A swipe for a swipe I guess. There isn't any need for comparison. Disney had no  blueprints to follow here. And they took their time. That's the key.  I walked away with an experience beyond any digital/virtual capability I had known. And i immediately wanted to ride it again. FJ didn't affect me that way. But you're right, everybody's different.


----------



## dina444444

Now in the final line for the link chamber. 

Got let in for emh just before 10:30 and immediately got in the emh line for FoP. 

FoP line was apparently cut off for the night about 15-20 minutes ago.


----------



## HydroGuy

Second day at Pandora...

I posted our experience yesterday here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-265#post-57656000

I see another 12 pages on the thread from today and I am not going to read them tonight. So, again, forgive me if I am repeating what others have posted today.

One quick note this evening is that we saw George Kalogridis (current President of WDW) walking around Pandora taking things in. This was around 8PM. I recognized him as prior to WDW he was President of DLR and had a good reputation and I remember reading articles about him. I may have heard him speak at a D23 Expo. Can't remember. But I recognized him when I saw him.

Today we arrived at 5PM for an ADR at Rainforest Cafe. We had a FP for FOP at 5:45-6:45 and NRJ 6:55-7:55. Despite our telling the RFC we were in a bit of hurry and placing our entire order right we were seated, they were still slow and we had to rush through our entree. Got into AK at 6:30PM with the FOP FP window closing at 6:45!

There were no lines at the gates to enter AK at 6:30PM. There was a line of people to get into Pandora. We followed the guidance we got yesterday to tell the CMs an the Pandora entrance we had an active FP. They told us that they could not let us in, that we had to wait in the line with everyone else, and not to worry as our FP would be honored even if we were late. They told us the line to get into Pandora was moving steadily. I asked them if they were sure about the active FP thing as we had been let in directly yesterday (see my post at the top). They told us they were not doing that today and they were sure. We thanked them and got in line.

As we were waiting we saw another large group of people coming through a different line and I asked them what line they were in. They said they were being let through because they had active FPs. Ouch! So the CMs were wrong about that. But they were right that the line we were in for normal Pandora entry was moving steadily and by the time the "active FP" line came through we were almost through the line we were in. All in all we waited 10 minutes in this line so not too bad. We made it over to FOP FP right at 6:45 so no need to rely on the late FP being honored.

OK, so by the time we got past the FOP SB and FP merge and got into the first "room of 16", I asked the SB folks how long they had waited. And they said 5 hours. They were all wondering if was worth it and when they understood that we had ridden FOP yesterday, they asked us if it would be worth it. We told them it would be. After the rides was over they followed behind us on the way out and all agreed the 5 hour wait was totally worth it.

As far as FOP is concerned, today was our second ride and we were able to take it in better than yesterday. I will have to say it is now my favorite ride at WDW.

However, here is something to note FWIW. When I ride ST I am relieved when it is over because I start to feel a little queasy. When I ride Soarin I am always sad when it is over and wish it could go on for another 5-10 minutes. Zero queasiness. At the end of FOP I found I was relieved more like ST and not like Soarin. I felt a tiny bit of queasiness on FOP - nothing like ST but enough to make me feel "OK, I am ready for this to be over". For that reason FOP is not a slam dunk, way, way better ride for me than my other WDW favorites which are EE and RnR. As others have said, FOP IS intense at times. But it does rise to the level of my new favorite.

It took us about 45 minutes to get on FOP using FP. Yesterday at 12:06PM it was more like 10-15 minutes. Not sure why the FP line was so much longer today.

After FOP we rode NRJ with a FP.

Finally, we saw the 9:15 ROL tonight and then went quickly to ride EE after to get a night ride in. We had planned to try and get back into Pandora to see the night time version after EE. We found at 10PM that they were no longer allowing any guests into Pandora and were forming a line for the 11PM EMH. It was 10PM and the line was at Pizzafari at that point. We decided we did not want to wait an hour until 11PM to get into Pandora again. I took a few minutes to see if I could get lucky and score a second NRJ FP that I thought would allow us to get into Pandora right away. No luck. So we left AK around 10PM.

Finally, finally - while in the FOP FP line I met another DISer who I believe goes by @disneyfanforever . So that was fun.


----------



## Airb330

FOP was long for FP today. But it was great! We too waited 45+ minutes. 

Hope everyone enjoyed tonight. Just want willing to wait at 1030 like some. I thought the line wouldn't be too bad just to walk around. Oh well, river ride FP+ tomorrow morning!

The land is really done well though. We were very impressed with it and FoP!


----------



## Airb330

AngiTN said:


> Just got to AK. Pandora is not open for more guests right now. They will reopen it at 11:00
> 
> The line now, at 10, is at pizzafari


Yeah it was past there almost to Africa at 1035. We went back to the hotel haha, have fun tonight!!


----------



## twinprincesses09

4Rfamily said:


> Planning to RD FOP on our first day. Using rider switch but we'd both like to see the queue.  Can our whole family walk through and then my husband use a chicken exit with our 1 year old or better yet do the rider switch right at the loading/unloading area?
> 
> One more question. Assuming DH and DS can't wait in the queue with us, what would happen if I waited in the queue with my 6 year old and she got scared and changed her mind about riding (on this or any other rider switch attraction) at the loading area?  I'm not sure that I'd be comfortable separating from her to ride on my own but I'd hate to miss the ride.  Would the CM's let me walk her down to her dad and come back?  I don't think this will happen but I'm such a planner!


The CMs will not let anyone who does not meet the height requirement enter the queue, so you would not be able to take the 1 year old through the line to the chicken exit.  I'm not sure about the answer to your second question.  I think it might be up to the CM and how the loading area is set up for each ride.  I have seen kids waiting near the loading area for their parents that are on the ride.  Or the CM might decide to give you a FP to come back later without the child.  Others may be able to answer this question better.


----------



## Accident

Drum Circle at 7:30pm opening day:  (360 of course, scroll around to see what it looked like just before they stopped letting people in).


----------



## freediverdude

rastuso said:


> Wow, it's pretty clear our opinions of what is bleeding edge is are completely different.
> 
> You even thow in a swipe at Universal being screen rides (Forbidden Journey of all rides) while discussing the greatness of FoP.
> 
> I'm stunned really.  And that's all I have to say about that.



I'm kind of agreeing with you.  "Bleeding edge"??  The Aladdin virtual reality attraction at DisneyQuest   had a motorcycle type vehicle and headgear for a 3D experience back in the 90s. This is just making the cycle move with the video and having a screen instead.  That doesn't compare at all to the tech required for the Potter rides.  Not to say that some of Disney's rides aren't high tech, rides like Dinosaur and Test Track come to mind, but this one doesn't strike me as one that required a bunch of new tech.


----------



## dina444444

HydroGuy said:


> Second day at Pandora...
> 
> I posted our experience yesterday here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-265#post-57656000
> 
> I see another 12 pages on the thread from today and I am not going to read them tonight. So, again, forgive me if I am repeating what others have posted today.
> 
> One quick note this evening is that we saw George Kalogridis (current President of WDW) walking around Pandora taking things in. This was around 8PM. I recognized him as prior to WDW he was President of DLR and had a good reputation and I remember reading articles about him. I may have heard him speak at a D23 Expo. Can't remember. But I recognized him when I saw him.
> 
> Today we arrived at 5PM for an ADR at Rainforest Cafe. We had a FP for FOP at 5:45-6:45 and NRJ 6:55-7:55. Despite our telling the RFC we were in a bit of hurry and placing our entire order right we were seated, they were still slow and we had to rush through our entree. Got into AK at 6:30PM with the FOP FP window closing at 6:45!
> 
> There were no lines at the gates to enter AK at 6:30PM. There was a line of people to get into Pandora. We followed the guidance we got yesterday to tell the CMs an the Pandora entrance we had an active FP. They told us that they could not let us in, that we had to wait in the line with everyone else, and not to worry as our FP would be honored even if we were late. They told us the line to get into Pandora was moving steadily. I asked them if they were sure about the active FP thing as we had been let in directly yesterday (see my post at the top). They told us they were not doing that today and they were sure. We thanked them and got in line.
> 
> As we were waiting we saw another large group of people coming through a different line and I asked them what line they were in. They said they were being let through because they had active FPs. Ouch! So the CMS were wrong about that. But they were right that the line we were in for normal Pandora entry was moving steadily and by the time the "active FP" line came through we were almost through the line we were in. All in all we waited 10 minutes in this line so not too bad. We made it over to FOP FP right at 6:45 so no need to rely on the late FP being honored.
> 
> OK, so by the time we got past the FOP SB and FP merge and got into the first "room of 16", I asked the SB folks how long they had waited. And they said 5 hours. They were all wondering if was worth it and when they understood that we had ridden FOP yesterday, they asked us if would be worth it. We told them it would be. After the rides was over they followed behind us on the way out and all agreed the 5 hour wait was totally worth it.
> 
> As far as FOP is concerned, today was our second ride and we were able to take it in better than yesterday. I will have to say it is now my favorite ride at WDW.
> 
> However, here is something to note WIW. When I ride ST I am relieved when it is over because I start to feel a little queasy. When I ride Soarin I am always sad when it is over and wish it could go on for another 5-10 minutes. Zero queasiness. At the end of FOP I found I was relieved more like ST and not like Soarin. I felt a tiny bit of queasiness on FOP - nothing like ST but enough to make me feel "OK, I am ready for this to be over". For that reason FOP is not a slam dunk, way, way better ride for me than my other WDW favorites which are EE and RnR. As others have said, FOP IS intense at times. But it does rise to the level of my new favorite.
> 
> It took us about 45 minutes to get on FOP using FP. Yesterday at 12:06PM it was more like 10-15 minutes. Not sure why the FP line was so much longer today.
> 
> After FOP we rode NRJ with a FP.
> 
> Finally, we saw the 9:15 ROL tonight and then went quickly to ride EE after to get a night ride in. We had planned to try and get back into Pandora to see the night time version after EE. We found at 10PM that they were no longer allowing any guests into Pandora and were forming a line for the 11PM EMH. It was 10PM and the line was at Pizzafari at that point. We decided we did not want to wait an hour until 11PM to get into Pandora again. I took a few minutes to see if I could get lucky and score a second NRJ FP that I thought would allow us to get into Pandora right away. No luck. So we left AK around 10PM.
> 
> Finally, finally - while in the FOP FP line I met another DISer who I believe goes by @disneyfanforever . So that was fun.


I spoke to a cm tonight around 6:30 after I got off the ride and they said they had had some breakdowns in some of the theatres which made the FP line back up.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> I spoke to a cm tonight around 6:30 after I got off the ride and they said they had had some breakdowns in some of the theatres which made the FP line back up.


I figured that was the case. Amazing how yesterday the rides worked really well then today experienced issues.


----------



## rastuso

And the sad thing is, a Dinosaur is a poor knockoff of Indy, which is 20 years old.  Disney got out of the bleeding edge ride business in the US about then.

Hopefully Star Wars changes that, but I don't know. Looks like it has at least one of those dreaded Universal screen rides.


----------



## rteetz

rastuso said:


> And the sad thing is, a Dinosaur is a poor knockoff of Indy, which is 20 years old.  Disney got out of the bleeding edge ride business in the US about then.
> 
> Hopefully Star Wars changes that, but I don't know. Looks like it has at least one of those dreaded Universal screen rides.


What the heck is bleeding edge?


----------



## ethanwa

rastuso said:


> I'm well aware I'm in a minority that just doesn't get how amazing Soarin' is, but it's still considered one of the like top 3 rides in WDW in popularity polls, but I would rather ride Mr. Toad over Soarin'.



That's fine to have that opinion, but have you ridden Flight of Passage yet? I've been on it 7 times. It blows Soarin' out of the water x100. It's not even in the same league. It's more immersive, much more intense and thrilling, has many more sensory effects, has sharp turns that each seat feels individually, you're seated differently...

It may use similar tech in that it has a screen and you watch it, but that is pretty much where the similarity ends. Soarin' and Flight of Passage are two different feeling rides.

Let's put it this way: When they changed Soarin' to the "Around the World" version, I now dislike the ride. It has a curved view, it's boring for me, the CGI looks terrible, and it's just not that fun honestly. My wife feels the same way. My family just doesn't care to go on the ride anymore really. And yet we all think Flight of Passage is the best theme park ride in Disney. That's how apples to oranges that comparison really is.

If you've been on the ride, fine, that is your opinion. But if you have not, don't bash it until you've actually tried it. It's an AMAZING experience. Who cares about the tech.


----------



## P800aul

Hi



rteetz said:


> What the heck is bleeding edge?



'Cutting edge' .. risky new stuff is the normal definition


----------



## ethanwa

rteetz said:


> What the heck is bleeding edge?



It's an idiom. It means "new technology that is so new it may not be fully tested in the public, or that it's one-of-a-kind tech until others catch on".


----------



## Accident

AngiTN said:


> Oh, there are no words to describe Pandora at night. No photo can possibly even come close to doing it justice. It is truly stunning



I wish I could share the sediment but to me it was very amateurish.    I don't think anyone at disney is known for their nightscapes aside from some glowing trinkets and strategic lighting.   Add in letting a 4 year old paint the ground and toss in black lights and you have pandora at night...   I think this is 1 place they forgot to really research as I've been in some stunning locations and that might be why this didn't impress me.    I don't think it felt the same as the na'vi river ride so there is a consistency problem between a night ride to the shaman and what it looks like at night.

With that said, I'm not sure everything was on the first night..    I'm still confused about the lighting ceremony that appeared to be just another drum circle performance and thinking something went wrong and they didn't do it.    The trees weren't lit but you start to leave pandora, especially on the harambe side and the trees are amazing..   it goes all around AK with the little "sprites in the tree" look as I call it.

Now there was some nice things going on..   The plants were well done and I wouldn't them amateur trinkets.   The projections on the floating mountain were a little too subtle but interesting.  nobody could really tell what we were looking at though.   I assume the prominent one was a couple banshees nesting from where it was happening and how it looked like 2 heads moving around.


----------



## Accident

rteetz said:


> I figured that was the case. Amazing how yesterday the rides worked really well then today experienced issues.



I heard of some outages the first day..   Today had to be at least a theater down and not just a bank of seats or it was something unsafe to repair with the theater still operating (guessing).


----------



## QueenHeather

I've loved reading everyone's experiences in this thread. Thanks to everyone who contributed!

My family went to Pandora yesterday (Sunday) and loved it! We were there for opening, which I haven't seen anyone talking about. We arrived at AK at about 5:30, and we were among the very first people there. They ended up letting us in at 7 instead of 8! It was great for us, but I felt bad for people who arrived for the posted 8am opening time only to find it crazy already. We didn't have a FastPass for either ride, but we were able to ride both no problem with no waiting really (FOP first of course). We then went and bought a banshee with no waiting, rode FOP again with a rider swap from the first ride, and left pandora at about 8:45 and lines were already nuts. 

We went back again that night and agree it was gorgeous! Disney really did a great job with this land!


----------



## HydroGuy

dina444444 said:


> I spoke to a cm tonight around 6:30 after I got off the ride and they said they had had some breakdowns in some of the theatres which made the FP line back up.



Ahhh, that explains the 45 minute FP wait. I was wondering. Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

Anyone there today? Hoping for live reports. 



HydroGuy said:


> Second day at Pandora...
> 
> I posted our experience yesterday here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-265#post-57656000
> 
> I see another 12 pages on the thread from today and I am not going to read them tonight. So, again, forgive me if I am repeating what others have posted today.
> 
> One quick note this evening is that we saw George Kalogridis (current President of WDW) walking around Pandora taking things in. This was around 8PM. I recognized him as prior to WDW he was President of DLR and had a good reputation and I remember reading articles about him. I may have heard him speak at a D23 Expo. Can't remember. But I recognized him when I saw him.
> 
> Today we arrived at 5PM for an ADR at Rainforest Cafe. We had a FP for FOP at 5:45-6:45 and NRJ 6:55-7:55. Despite our telling the RFC we were in a bit of hurry and placing our entire order right we were seated, they were still slow and we had to rush through our entree. Got into AK at 6:30PM with the FOP FP window closing at 6:45!
> 
> There were no lines at the gates to enter AK at 6:30PM. There was a line of people to get into Pandora. We followed the guidance we got yesterday to tell the CMs an the Pandora entrance we had an active FP. They told us that they could not let us in, that we had to wait in the line with everyone else, and not to worry as our FP would be honored even if we were late. They told us the line to get into Pandora was moving steadily. I asked them if they were sure about the active FP thing as we had been let in directly yesterday (see my post at the top). They told us they were not doing that today and they were sure. We thanked them and got in line.
> 
> As we were waiting we saw another large group of people coming through a different line and I asked them what line they were in. They said they were being let through because they had active FPs. Ouch! So the CMS were wrong about that. But they were right that the line we were in for normal Pandora entry was moving steadily and by the time the "active FP" line came through we were almost through the line we were in. All in all we waited 10 minutes in this line so not too bad. We made it over to FOP FP right at 6:45 so no need to rely on the late FP being honored.
> 
> OK, so by the time we got past the FOP SB and FP merge and got into the first "room of 16", I asked the SB folks how long they had waited. And they said 5 hours. They were all wondering if was worth it and when they understood that we had ridden FOP yesterday, they asked us if would be worth it. We told them it would be. After the rides was over they followed behind us on the way out and all agreed the 5 hour wait was totally worth it.
> 
> As far as FOP is concerned, today was our second ride and we were able to take it in better than yesterday. I will have to say it is now my favorite ride at WDW.
> 
> However, here is something to note FWIW. When I ride ST I am relieved when it is over because I start to feel a little queasy. When I ride Soarin I am always sad when it is over and wish it could go on for another 5-10 minutes. Zero queasiness. At the end of FOP I found I was relieved more like ST and not like Soarin. I felt a tiny bit of queasiness on FOP - nothing like ST but enough to make me feel "OK, I am ready for this to be over". For that reason FOP is not a slam dunk, way, way better ride for me than my other WDW favorites which are EE and RnR. As others have said, FOP IS intense at times. But it does rise to the level of my new favorite.
> 
> It took us about 45 minutes to get on FOP using FP. Yesterday at 12:06PM it was more like 10-15 minutes. Not sure why the FP line was so much longer today.
> 
> After FOP we rode NRJ with a FP.
> 
> Finally, we saw the 9:15 ROL tonight and then went quickly to ride EE after to get a night ride in. We had planned to try and get back into Pandora to see the night time version after EE. We found at 10PM that they were no longer allowing any guests into Pandora and were forming a line for the 11PM EMH. It was 10PM and the line was at Pizzafari at that point. We decided we did not want to wait an hour until 11PM to get into Pandora again. I took a few minutes to see if I could get lucky and score a second NRJ FP that I thought would allow us to get into Pandora right away. No luck. So we left AK around 10PM.
> 
> Finally, finally - while in the FOP FP line I met another DISer who I believe goes by @disneyfanforever . So that was fun.



Thanks for sharing! Great report. Helpful to know to look for a FP queue to get in.



Airb330 said:


> FOP was long for FP today. But it was great! We too waited 45+ minutes.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed tonight. Just want willing to wait at 1030 like some. I thought the line wouldn't be too bad just to walk around. Oh well, river ride FP+ tomorrow morning!
> 
> The land is really done well though. We were very impressed with it and FoP!



Thanks for sharing! 

On preview day, the wait for FoP said 5 minutes. My husband ended up waiting 45 minutes.


----------



## Yaz

lovethattink said:


> Anyone there today? Hoping for live reports.



I'm here today! I got to AK at 5:15am for resort EMH (Didn't want to take any chances). I was in and out of FoP in 15 minutes. Right now, I'm in line for NRJ. Posted wait time was 35 mins when I entered. Anything specific you want to know?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Yaz said:


> I'm here today! I got to AK at 5:15am for resort EMH (Didn't want to take any chances). I was in and out of FoP in 15 minutes. Right now, I'm in line for NRJ. Posted wait time was 35 mins when I entered. Anything specific you want to know?



I guess just update on wait time and also if they are utilizing single rider


----------



## Calee

I'm sorry if I've missed this. Is there a single rider line for fop? Going in September with my husband and 3 sons and I may be the only one to ride.


----------



## ItsLayne

Yaz said:


> I'm here today! I got to AK at 5:15am for resort EMH (Didn't want to take any chances). I was in and out of FoP in 15 minutes. Right now, I'm in line for NRJ. Posted wait time was 35 mins when I entered. Anything specific you want to know?



did EMH start at 7am? When did it start getting crowded at the gates? I was planning on taking an uber over around 6am for a 7am EMH, would that put me too far back?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Calee said:


> I'm sorry if I've missed this. Is there a single rider line for fop? Going in September with my husband and 3 sons and I may be the only one to ride.



There is a single rider line set up for FoP - however it hasn't been put in use yet so it isn't clear the impact it will have / how waits will be for it


----------



## Yaz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess just update on wait time and also if they are utilizing single rider



Single rider was not being utilized during EMH. A CM told me that they are not opening single rider at all today.



ItsLayne said:


> did EMH start at 7am? When did it start getting crowded at the gates? I was planning on taking an uber over around 6am for a 7am EMH, would that put me too far back?



EMH started at 7am. I don't think it would put you too far back. Earlier is safer though. Resort buses arrived at 6:30am and it was a swarm.

Line to enter Pandora currently reaches Island Mercantile but it is moving. FoP line extends to the entirety of the Africa exit as well.


----------



## marciemi

lovethattink said:


> Anyone there today? Hoping for live reports.


I'll be there late afternoon again and will update on parking, single rider, and FOP FP wait times at least.


----------



## ItsLayne

Yaz said:


> EMH started at 7am. I don't think it would put you too far back. Earlier is safer though. Resort buses arrived at 6:30am and it was a swarm.



Thanks, good to know. The Uber will be worth it if I can beat the swarm.


----------



## Yaz

I've just left the area. 

Posted wait times as I was leaving:

FoP: 225 min.
NRJ: 180 min.

I'll be returning for the evening EMH and I'll check back in then.


----------



## poison ivy

freediverdude said:


> I'm kind of agreeing with you.  "Bleeding edge"??  The Aladdin virtual reality attraction at DisneyQuest   had a motorcycle type vehicle and headgear for a 3D experience back in the 90s. This is just making the cycle move with the video and having a screen instead.  That doesn't compare at all to the tech required for the Potter rides.  Not to say that some of Disney's rides aren't high tech, rides like Dinosaur and Test Track come to mind, but this one doesn't strike me as one that required a bunch of new tech.





rastuso said:


> And the sad thing is, a Dinosaur is a poor knockoff of Indy, which is 20 years old.  Disney got out of the bleeding edge ride business in the US about then.
> 
> Hopefully Star Wars changes that, but I don't know. Looks like it has at least one of those dreaded Universal screen rides.



curious if either of you have been on FoP yet. 

As far as FJ using a high tech ride apparatus,  the robotic arm mounted on a moving platform is nothing new.  I couldn't find "bleeding edge" in these photos. A lot of empty walls relying heavily on the digital projection.  https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...AA1E/H-1vz6Rk8uU/s1600/ctxul.gif&action=click

Disney has taken us to the next generation in the virtual realm.


----------



## livinlife25

Any tips if you are not doing Pandora first thing upon entering the park?


----------



## jlwhitney

AngiTN said:


> Oh, there are no words to describe Pandora at night. No photo can possibly even come close to doing it justice. It is truly stunning



I can't wait to see it at night in August. It is our plans for our first night since we are staying at animal kingdom lodge.


----------



## poison ivy

Yaz said:


> I'm here today! I got to AK at 5:15am for resort EMH (Didn't want to take any chances). I was in and out of FoP in 15 minutes. Right now, I'm in line for NRJ. Posted wait time was 35 mins when I entered. Anything specific you want to know?



How crowded was the entrance at 5:15am? Did they open up all touchpoints and let everyone in at 7 or just resort guests?


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going later today, leaving my house around 3:30 so should be parking around 3:25pm. I'll update.
Taking DD to see the night bioluminescence. Probably stay until we are kicked out


----------



## ThistleMae

HopperFan said:


> I don't think anyone thinks this will compete with HP or SWL, even Disney can't believe that.  They are both global, with multiple stories, with hardcore fans who have these IPs part of their lives and celebrations.  Avatar is a one time big hit movie that no one I know talks about or even remembers (except how long it is).  I mean no one says "hey, let's have an Avatar festival"...  What it brings to Disney is it's beauty that is "out of this world" and could truly be back drop for lots of stories.  There is always a market for merchandise based on fantasy and that is who is buying, they are buying for the fantasy, colors, uniqueness of products.
> 
> My other DS knows nothing, understands nothing of Avatar.  Loved the land and loved FoP calling it Flying Dragon.  He wanted to buy a Flying Dragon.  As long as the money flows and that park if full, Disney will consider it a success.


I'm a huge Avatar fan...as you can tell from my Avatar...LOL!  Just wanted you to know someone who thought the movie was fantastic, my favorite movie of all time.  I'm not a huge SW fan, but have seen all of the movies.  I loved Harry Potter and I have to say I was amazed at the authenticity of the set...especially at night.  I think anyone who loves Disney, will want to experience anything new Disney has to offer.  I mean, come on, nothing beats Disney...it's the most magical place on earth after all.  I just loved the movie Avatar....I loved the characters and the way the Navi' paired with the Banshee.  Who wouldn't want a strong, powerful beast that can fly you around, and can't be ridden by anyone but you?  We are going in July and I can't wait to see Pandora.  I haven't watched any of the clips...I want to experience it for the first time without seeing what it looks like.  But I have enjoyed this thread and all the posts, especially the wait times and the issues for some with the seat restraints.  I will continue to enjoy whatever Disney puts out there for the rest of my life!


----------



## ThistleMae

dina444444 said:


> Just got in line for FoP. Posted wait is 120 minutes but cast member at the end of the line is saying 210-240 min wait.


Is it just me...I would never wait n a 240 minute line for any ride...I would just die!  As much as I want to experience Pandora, I just couldn't do it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going later today, leaving my house around 3:30 so should be parking around 3:25pm. I'll update.
> Taking DD to see the night bioluminescence. Probably stay until we are kicked out


Maybe I'll see you! I have FoP FP at 4ish.  Any reports on how the crowd is right now?


----------



## Lost Yeti

rastuso said:


> For FoP, yeah, the video resolution is much higher, and the screen is larger in your view, and your viewing position is better, but simply stating the base tech is nothing remotely new.  It's one of those horrible screen rides that Universal keeps doing.





freediverdude said:


> This is just making the cycle move with the video and having a screen instead.  That doesn't compare at all to the tech required for the Potter rides.  Not to say that some of Disney's rides aren't high tech, rides like Dinosaur and Test Track come to mind, but this one doesn't strike me as one that required a bunch of new tech.



I think FoP has been oversimplified in an attempt to give those who have not ridden an idea of what to expect with FoP. We can only say it resembles Soarin' and ST at the most basic motion simulator level and it has some 4D components like Soarin'. No, it is not a completely new concept as far as the type of ride, but comparing it to other "screen rides", especially those at Universal does a great injustice to FoP. I am not aware of any other simulator that has multiple movement "platforms" (the floor and the individual ride vehicles).

I understand the hesitation to trust the reviews so far as they may lack objectivity. However, saying it's not much of an improvement over Back to the Future goes way too far on the other side of the spectrum.

Bottom line: FoP required new technology, is a game-changer in the motion simulator realm, and it is the most intricate attraction developed by Disney...and it's not even close.



freediverdude said:


> And Forbidden Journey has been updated recently with some sharper resolution on their screens.  I'm sure it's a very cool ride, but it wouldn't be on the same scale as the Potter rides.
> 
> Now with all that said, what should my strategy be this week to try to ride these for the first time?  So far I've been unable to get a fastpass, and I really can't wait longer than about 2 hours, as I am by myself and won't be able to leave the line for a pee break or anything.



When was the update done? I was there November '16 and thought the screens were kind of crummy.

You'd be best served by rope dropping FoP. NRJ gets under a 2hr wait at times, but I don't see FoP dropping below 2 hours for a long time.



livinlife25 said:


> Any tips if you are not doing Pandora first thing upon entering the park?



Enjoy the rest of the park . Normally I'd tell you to keep an eye on the wait times but it seems like FoP reaches a max and stays there the whole day. There may have been some fluctuation yesterday, but that's going by MDE. I gathered from yesterday's reports that most waited about 4 hours. NRJ seems to fluctuate a bit more as the hype isn't there. I would just make sure, if you want to see it at night, to get in there early before they close access to guests until EMH begin.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

HydroGuy said:


> Second day at Pandora...
> ... We had a FP for FOP at 5:45-6:45 and NRJ 6:55-7:55.



How were you able to get FPs for both rides on the same night?


----------



## yulilin3

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Maybe I'll see you! I have FoP FP at 4ish.  Any reports on how the crowd is right now?


That'll be fun to meet you. I'll be wearing a white Star Wars shirt with the Millennium Falcon


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

yulilin3 said:


> That'll be fun to meet you. I'll be wearing a white Star Wars shirt with the Millennium Falcon


Same! I'm wearing a black Disboards shirt and a black Star Wars hat. My Dad and I are also really tall so we are usually recognized that way.


----------



## JDUCKY

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going later today, *leaving my house around 3:30 so should be parking around 3:25pm*. I'll update.
> Taking DD to see the night bioluminescence. Probably stay until we are kicked out



You own a DeLorean??


----------



## poison ivy

yulilin3 said:


> That'll be fun to meet you. I'll be wearing a white Star Wars shirt with the Millennium Falcon





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Same! I'm wearing a black Disboards shirt and a black Star Wars hat. My Dad and I are also really tall so we are usually recognized that way.



You two should meet at the FoP test seat and post some pics and video demonstrations..


----------



## HopperFan

ThistleMae said:


> I'm a huge Avatar fan...as you can tell from my Avatar...LOL!  Just wanted you to know someone who thought the movie was fantastic, my favorite movie of all time.  I'm not a huge SW fan, but have seen all of the movies.  I loved Harry Potter and I have to say I was amazed at the authenticity of the set...especially at night. * I think anyone who loves Disney, will want to experience anything new Disney has to offer. * *I mean, come on, nothing beats Disney...it's the most magical place on earth after all.*  I just loved the movie Avatar....I loved the characters and the way the Navi' paired with the Banshee.  Who wouldn't want a strong, powerful beast that can fly you around, and can't be ridden by anyone but you?  We are going in July and I can't wait to see Pandora.  I haven't watched any of the clips...I want to experience it for the first time without seeing what it looks like.  But I have enjoyed this thread and all the posts, especially the wait times and the issues for some with the seat restraints.  I will continue to enjoy whatever Disney puts out there for the rest of my life!



Completely agree anyone who loves Disney will be excited to come see a new land no matter what the theme.  And they did pull off something beautiful that can be enjoyed by everyone.  But will it compete with HP or SW in terms of fan base?

I do think you may be a small group that would travel to Disney just to see Pandora if you were not a Disney fan.  Lucky for you, you are both.  HP brought Universal HP fans that were not Universal fans_ and_ SWL will bring SW fans who are not Disney fans, therefore tapping a market.  Pandora will bring already existing Disney fans or just theme park fans in general looking for something new.  The IP itself, minus being a Disney or theme park fan, likely has a very small market.  As long as Disney is providing a good product, unique merchandise and good food .. the land is a hit for them.


----------



## Yaz

poison ivy said:


> How crowded was the entrance at 5:15am? Did they open up all touchpoints and let everyone in at 7 or just resort guests?



There were about 10 people (including my family) at the entrance at 5:15am. There were 4 touchpoints open. They let everyone in but split up resort and non-resort guests in the Oasis. Resort guests went to the left and CMs scanned your ticket/band to verify reservations. Non-resort guests were sent to the right side.


----------



## JMSMommy

After having read pages of this thread this weekend as we were preparing to go yesterday, here are my thoughts. We came in from on site at Universal, so I rode both FoP and Forbidden journey in same day.

We are HUGE Harry Potter fans. We loved FJ when we first rode and were wowed. Yesterday, FoP blew everything I have ever ridden out of the water. It was the first time I have ever ridden a ride and been very sad that it was over. FoP is immersive, I only felt like I was on a ride when I turned my head because my daughter kept talking to me in excitement for what she saw. The screen wraps around the ride vehicles so well that you don't see edges. There is no distortion (except for the 3D glasses that I never can seem to see right through). The "motorcycle" part even gives you feedback that helps maintain that immersive experience. The sensory input outside of sight was fabulously done. Soarin and Star TOURs had a super powered super charged baby called FoP doesn't even come that close to covering it.

Now to FJ. My 10 year old daughter rode FJ for the first time Saturday. She was in awe. Sunday we did Pandora, she was in awe. Sunday afternoon we went back to FJ. She (and I) were underwhelmed. FJ you are in the ride vehicle, and I am aware of that at all times. I saw the edges of the screens in every transition from area to area. The flinging upside down and around sometimes felt as if it was done to be "thrilling" instead of necessary to the ride. We still liked it.

My family has also enjoyed Disney Quest and have ridden the Aladdin ride. FoP is so much better. It's been years since I did that one, but I remember that it was not something was impressed by.


----------



## ThistleMae

poison ivy said:


> Is this person speaking about the standby wait times?  What does he want the CM to do - just let him on?


He could show him the way out...LOL!


----------



## ThistleMae

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Recap of my wait time below. I'm usually the most impatient park goer ever, since I'm usually a single rider (and usually won't get on a ride without FP) I get antsy if I ever have to wait more than 30 min. But today's insanely long wait didn't make me want to go on FoP any less.
> 
> I think I also lucked out with the people who I've waited in line with, they've all been awesome. People in line always ask me if I think the wait is worth it (especially today) but I'm always hesitant to respond because I don't want them to come out being disappointed based on my personal bias (this is probably my new favorite ride at WDW)
> 
> (Times below are when I arrived at each different room/location)
> 12:19pm entrance
> 1:07 caverns
> 1:48 airlock
> 1:50 pre-bioluminescence
> 2:08 bioluminescence
> 3:15 lab
> 4:12 banshee mural room
> 4:43 link room
> 4:50-4:55 (estimate, didn't get the time) instruction video room


What do people do in a line for 5 hours?  I am just amazed at everyone's endurance.  You should get some kind of award!


----------



## Cinderella94

I've read here that the FP line for FOP has been up to 45 minutes- what about NRJ?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

poison ivy said:


> You two should meet at the FoP test seat and post some pics and video demonstrations..


Nope. I'm not putting myself out there like that. Sorry. We will definitely try the test seat though, and I will report back the outcome.


----------



## maryj11

CAS239 said:


> I'd definitely skip RoL or see if they do 2 showings while you're there.
> 
> And yea it'll be getting dark about 8pm


Thanks for the advice. I hope they add another show and throw in some night EMH.


----------



## JMSMommy

JackieT1182 said:


> I can't wait to ride FoP in August!
> 
> I just have a question - how secure is it for a smaller, skinny child? My 5 year old is exactly 44", but she's only 37 lbs. I tried looking at pictures and videos, but it's hard to see how well she'll be restrained. I know she'd love this ride because she loves Soarin, Tower of Terror, and all of the roller coasters, but I don't want to be worried that she'll fall out during the whole ride!



Finally refound this! I have a 9 year old who weighs 45 pounds and is 50" tall.  She looks like a 7 year old. Anyway, she was super secure and we had no worries with her riding. She loves Tower of Terror (rides with her arms up) and the coasters (again with the arms up). I just asked her and she said she had just a little wiggle room and felt really secure. Hope that helps!


----------



## maryj11

Cinderella94 said:


> I've read here that the FP line for FOP has been up to 45 minutes- what about NRJ?


I would like to know this also. What has the wait times been running for the FP lines?


----------



## mesaboy2

lowe@massed.net said:


> How were you able to get FPs for both rides on the same night?



There was an extremely brief period--about 10-15 minutes--where both Pandora attractions were available without tiering.


----------



## poison ivy

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Nope. I'm not putting myself out there like that. Sorry. We will definitely try the test seat though, and I will report back the outcome.


Thanks we'll take it.


----------



## DizDaD7

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going later today, leaving my house around *3:30 *so should be parking around *3:25pm.* I'll update.
> Taking DD to see the night bioluminescence. Probably stay until we are kicked out


LoL..How in the heck are you traveling back in time???  3:30 - 3:25 ? Sorta like  back 2 the future...


----------



## DizDaD7

B.T.W.  FWIW.......I can't freakin wait to see all this stuff in a couple months....Kids still don't know..LoL


----------



## poison ivy

ThistleMae said:


> What do people do in a line for 5 hours?  I am just amazed at everyone's endurance.  You should get some kind of award!


play with their gadgets.


----------



## elaine amj

JMSMommy said:


> After having read pages of this thread this weekend as we were preparing to go yesterday, here are my thoughts. We came in from on site at Universal, so I rode both FoP and Forbidden journey in same day.
> 
> We are HUGE Harry Potter fans. We loved FJ when we first rode and were wowed. Yesterday, FoP blew everything I have ever ridden out of the water. It was the first time I have ever ridden a ride and been very sad that it was over. FoP is immersive, I only felt like I was on a ride when I turned my head because my daughter kept talking to me in excitement for what she saw. The screen wraps around the ride vehicles so well that you don't see edges. There is no distortion (except for the 3D glasses that I never can seem to see right through). The "motorcycle" part even gives you feedback that helps maintain that immersive experience. The sensory input outside of sight was fabulously done. Soarin and Star TOURs had a super powered super charged baby called FoP doesn't even come that close to covering it.
> 
> Now to FJ. My 10 year old daughter rode FJ for the first time Saturday. She was in awe. Sunday we did Pandora, she was in awe. Sunday afternoon we went back to FJ. She (and I) were underwhelmed. FJ you are in the ride vehicle, and I am aware of that at all times. I saw the edges of the screens in every transition from area to area. The flinging upside down and around sometimes felt as if it was done to be "thrilling" instead of necessary to the ride. We still liked it.
> 
> My family has also enjoyed Disney Quest and have ridden the Aladdin ride. FoP is so much better. It's been years since I did that one, but I remember that it was not something was impressed by.



Loved your comparison between the two.

I just think it is pretty awesome that both Uni and Disney have given us two areas so immersive and rides so spectacular that there are grounds to argue about which is better, more cutting edge, and more immersive. Now I'm even more excited about Pandora!

I'm not a Potter fan, but Gringotts is my absolutely most favourite theme park ride anywhere (FoJ was an extremely cool ride - but just not to our family's taste). I'm thrilled to hear that FoP is the type of ride that can compete and even possibly replace it (especially since the Pandora theme is more to our taste than the Potter theme). Works for our family since it will be some years before our family returns to Uni.


----------



## dina444444

Cinderella94 said:


> I've read here that the FP line for FOP has been up to 45 minutes- what about NRJ?


Yesterday, NRJ was a less than 5 min in the FP line my first time through, second time it was closer to 10 min. Managed to get a second one for it as my 4th FP while in the 5 hour FoP line.


----------



## dina444444

ThistleMae said:


> What do people do in a line for 5 hours?  I am just amazed at everyone's endurance.  You should get some kind of award!


I chatted with the people in front and behind me in line. Texted with friends.


----------



## marciemi

yulilin3 said:


> That'll be fun to meet you. I'll be wearing a white Star Wars shirt with the Millennium Falcon





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Same! I'm wearing a black Disboards shirt and a black Star Wars hat. My Dad and I are also really tall so we are usually recognized that way.



I'd love to meet either of you if anyone is willing to set up a time/place!  Our FOP FP is for 4:15 so we'll be heading there right at 4:10 if anyone wants to wait in line together or something.    Or could meet after as we'll probably head to Satuli again.  I just dug out our lime green DIS shirts (from a 2005 trip) so hopefully you can pick me out too - I'll be looking for both of you!



Cinderella94 said:


> I've read here that the FP line for FOP has been up to 45 minutes- what about NRJ?


Yesterday at about 4:20 it took us less than 5 minutes from scanning at NRJ until we were on the ride vehicle.


----------



## AngiTN

Accident said:


> I wish I could share the sediment but to me it was very amateurish.    I don't think anyone at disney is known for their nightscapes aside from some glowing trinkets and strategic lighting.   Add in letting a 4 year old paint the ground and toss in black lights and you have pandora at night...   I think this is 1 place they forgot to really research as I've been in some stunning locations and that might be why this didn't impress me.    I don't think it felt the same as the na'vi river ride so there is a consistency problem between a night ride to the shaman and what it looks like at night.
> 
> With that said, I'm not sure everything was on the first night..    I'm still confused about the lighting ceremony that appeared to be just another drum circle performance and thinking something went wrong and they didn't do it.    The trees weren't lit but you start to leave pandora, especially on the harambe side and the trees are amazing..   it goes all around AK with the little "sprites in the tree" look as I call it.
> 
> Now there was some nice things going on..   The plants were well done and I wouldn't them amateur trinkets.   The projections on the floating mountain were a little too subtle but interesting.  nobody could really tell what we were looking at though.   I assume the prominent one was a couple banshees nesting from where it was happening and how it looked like 2 heads moving around.


May not have all been on. I know last  night everyone was walking around with their mouths open in amazement. It may just be that the rest of us are really easy to impress lol


----------



## rteetz

ethanwa said:


> It's an idiom. It means "new technology that is so new it may not be fully tested in the public, or that it's one-of-a-kind tech until others catch on".


Ok just never heard it that way.


----------



## rteetz

Accident said:


> I heard of some outages the first day..   Today had to be at least a theater down and not just a bank of seats or it was something unsafe to repair with the theater still operating (guessing).


Opening day went very well. The Pandora rides were some of the most reliable rides in all of WDW. Yesterday not as good.


----------



## freediverdude

poison ivy said:


> curious if either of you have been on FoP yet.
> 
> As far as FJ using a high tech ride apparatus,  the robotic arm mounted on a moving platform is nothing new.  I couldn't find "bleeding edge" in these photos. A lot of empty walls relying heavily on the digital projection.  https://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?p=forbidden+journey+ride+layout&fr=yfp-t&imgurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-AEr0I9dqtiw/TqYsa-L6Y4I/AAAAAAAAA1E/H-1vz6Rk8uU/s1600/ctxul.gif#id=0&iurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-AEr0I9dqtiw/TqYsa-L6Y4I/AAAAAAAAA1E/H-1vz6Rk8uU/s1600/ctxul.gif&action=click
> 
> Disney has taken us to the next generation in the virtual realm.



Empty walls?? Have you even ridden FJ?  You're taken through elaborate real sets as well as the projection domes.  You're sounding Disney brainwashed frankly, but I guess everybody is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Planogirl

poison ivy said:


> curious if either of you have been on FoP yet.
> 
> As far as FJ using a high tech ride apparatus,  the robotic arm mounted on a moving platform is nothing new.  I couldn't find "bleeding edge" in these photos. A lot of empty walls relying heavily on the digital projection.  https://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?p=forbidden+journey+ride+layout&fr=yfp-t&imgurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-AEr0I9dqtiw/TqYsa-L6Y4I/AAAAAAAAA1E/H-1vz6Rk8uU/s1600/ctxul.gif#id=0&iurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-AEr0I9dqtiw/TqYsa-L6Y4I/AAAAAAAAA1E/H-1vz6Rk8uU/s1600/ctxul.gif&action=click
> 
> Disney has taken us to the next generation in the virtual realm.


Have you been on Forbidden Journey?

I was hoping that people wouldn't fight about this...yet. I know that endless discussions are inevitable though.


----------



## marciemi

freediverdude said:


> Empty walls?? Have you even ridden FJ?  You're taken through elaborate real sets as well as the projection domes.  You're sounding Disney brainwashed frankly, but I guess everybody is entitled to their opinion.


I agree.  Not a HP fan, definitely not a Universal fan.  But I still think by far FJ is the best ride anywhere.  I've ridden FOP 6 times and yes, it's awesome and definitely the best that Disney has to offer.  But I think the Kuka arm concept and movement ability (as opposed to just a platform), real sets, and individual projection domes make FJ something that can't be touched at this point.  I renew my Universal AP simply to ride FJ (and get Butterbeer ice cream!).


----------



## lovethattink

ThistleMae said:


> What do people do in a line for 5 hours?  I am just amazed at everyone's endurance.  You should get some kind of award!



Not drink


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

marciemi said:


> I'd love to meet either of you if anyone is willing to set up a time/place!  Our FOP FP is for 4:15 so we'll be heading there right at 4:10 if anyone wants to wait in line together or something.    Or could meet after as we'll probably head to Satuli again.  I just dug out our lime green DIS shirts (from a 2005 trip) so hopefully you can pick me out too - I'll be looking for both of you!



My FASTPASS is at 4:10. I'll be wearing DIS credentials now as well. Want to plan a meeting spot?


----------



## armomof3lvsdisney

I've read a lot of reviews for FOP, but haven't seen much about NRJ.  How is it? I'm so excited to ride both! TIA


----------



## Wohjen

We are going on the 3rd for 7:00 am EMH. I'll have my 70+ yr old in-laws with us (great shape and can run, if needed  I planned on driving to beat the park buses and arriving about 6. What I'm wondering is what happens when the park opens. For example, if we are close to the front and there are a bunch of people behind us, is it a free for all when they open? Or a controlled walk into pandora? We have FP's for FOP later but I'd like to do the queue too.  I just don't want to get there real early then have to take off running for the ride line if that's what people behind us in line will be doing...


----------



## poison ivy

freediverdude said:


> Empty walls?? Have you even ridden FJ?  You're taken through elaborate real sets as well as the projection domes.  You're sounding Disney brainwashed frankly, but I guess everybody is entitled to their opinion.



I have. I liked FJ but it's totally different and IMO did not live up to the hype. Yes, they built awesome structures and sets from the movie. Again, Disney didn't follow any blueprints here.
I felt the screen projections in FJ were very busy and the mechanical arm threw you around a bit which made the sets hard to enjoy with the glasses.  In many regards it mimicked Spider-Man.

But there's really no need to compare as I've stated. Have you ridden FoP?  I'm happy to discuss, but it's difficult to speak to someone who hasn't been on both.
There's a great mini review recently posted by JMSMommy on this thread which does a fantastic job of comparing them both in real time.


----------



## Planogirl

armomof3lvsdisney said:


> I've read a lot of reviews for FOP, but haven't seen much about NRJ.  How is it? I'm so excited to ride both! TIA


I have seen many reviews for NRJ and most say it is pretty with an amazing animatronic but the ride is short and has little story line. A few do like it a lot and a few say one and done.

It appears that FOP is the big story here. At least so far.


----------



## gilligan8

If you're in line with family members can your spot in line be saved to run to the bathroom?


----------



## Cinderella94

gilligan8 said:


> If you're in line with family members can your spot in line be saved to run to the bathroom?


Threads on this topic tend to get a little heated. Disney has no official answer. I haven't been to Pandora yet but I would imagine that since the lines are long enough that one could 'reasonably need' a bathroom break, and everyone else in line also knows that, I wouldn't think you'd get too much grief.


----------



## marciemi

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> My FASTPASS is at 4:10. I'll be wearing DIS credentials now as well. Want to plan a meeting spot?


  How about right by the test seat (or closest shade!) at 4?  DH & I will both be in lime green, assuming I can find his shirt and convince him to change (and he gets home from work in time to do so and doesn't just meet me at the park).  We'll likely have our 29th Anniversary buttons on too.  We can talk until 4:10 when we're eligible to ride and then get in the line together?  We're rushing to a NRJ FP right after that so want to be as early in our window as possible.  @yulilin3 - able to join us?!


----------



## marciemi

Cinderella94 said:


> Threads on this topic tend to get a little heated. Disney has no official answer. I haven't been to Pandora yet but I would imagine that since the lines are long enough that one could 'reasonably need' a bathroom break, and everyone else in line also knows that, I wouldn't think you'd get too much grief.


Even in the FP line (40 min yesterday) we saw people leaving to hit a restroom or get drinks (yes, alcoholic drinks) and bringing them back in line.  No one seemed to have a problem with people coming back up through the line to join their party.


----------



## poison ivy

Planogirl said:


> Have you been on Forbidden Journey?
> 
> I was hoping that people wouldn't fight about this...yet. I know that endless discussions are inevitable though.


Yes. more than once.  No fight here.  I love Universal and Disney independently.


----------



## mesaboy2

Planogirl said:


> Have you been on Forbidden Journey?
> 
> I was hoping that people wouldn't fight about this...yet. I know that endless discussions are inevitable though.



I particularly liked "the robotic arm mounted on a moving platform is nothing new".  I can't think of another attraction like FJ anywhere, even years now after it was built.


----------



## yulilin3

JDUCKY said:


> You own a DeLorean??


Lol....leaving the house at 3pm getting there at 3:25pm



poison ivy said:


> You two should meet at the FoP test seat and post some pics and video demonstrations..


My daughter will record myself testing it out. I have done FoP 3 times and I know I fit but I wanted to give people a look at how tthe test seat works for someone that is not skinny like the previous video that was posted earliier in the thread. I will also get pictures of the test seat including the leg area


----------



## ThistleMae

I'm heading to Pandora in July....happy to read everyone's opinion regarding the simulation effect and how it compares to the Harry Potter rides and Soarin'.  Heard some folks, way back, talk about Star Tours as well, and read very diverse opinions regarding motion sickness and whether the ride was smooth or jerky.  So, not having experienced FOP yet, I thought I'd throw in my own opinion of the VR rides I've experienced and why I like or did not like them.  I do love Soarin' and have to say it's my favorite simulated ride so far.  I actually feel like I'm flying over an orange grove, a river and the ocean.  Star Tours gives me a similar feel but not as up close and personal as Soarin'.  In Soarin' I feel like I can reach out and touch something.  Very immersive.  I loved the feel of the Harry Potter set, it was like I was in the movie but the FJ ride was not for me.  It was too fast, everything and everyone rushed past me too quick so I didn't get the feel of riding on a broom, it was more like the screen was just rushing by me.  Other than the set, which was amazing, my favorite part there was riding on the train.  But I would go back just to hang out there at night, it was just so meticulously done.  King Kong's screen was a bit out of focus at times and I didn't get that close up, being right there kind of feeling but it did have some cool parts like when Kong grabs the vehicle...I think the ride needs improvement.  The minion ride was fun, and done really well as far as feeling like I was inside the ride.  I was surprised by this one.  I do like Mission to Mars, the tame one...LOL...but it's not as exciting as Star Tours.  And I like the fact that Star Tours has different sets, it makes me want to experience it more than once.  So, all that being said, I hope FOP will put me right on the banchee, so I can turn and dive and rise as if I'm actually riding.  I know VR is improving all the time and the new VR gaming systems will be growing and getting less expensive as time goes on.  Thanks for all your perspectives....I love this thread!


----------



## marciemi

yulilin3 said:


> Lol....leaving the house at 3pm getting there at 3:25pm
> 
> My daughter will record myself testing it out. I have done FoP 3 times and I know I fit but I wanted to give people a look at how tthe test seat works for someone that is not skinny like the previous video that was posted earliier in the thread. I will also get pictures of the test seat including the leg area


Any chance of wanting to meet us by the test seat at 4?  What time is your FPP?  Would love to meet you!


----------



## yulilin3

marciemi said:


> I'd love to meet either of you if anyone is willing to set up a time/place!  Our FOP FP is for 4:15 so we'll be heading there right at 4:10 if anyone wants to wait in line together or something.    Or could meet after as we'll probably head to Satuli again.  I just dug out our lime green DIS shirts (from a 2005 trip) so hopefully you can pick me out too - I'll be looking for both of you!
> 
> 
> Yesterday at about 4:20 it took us less than 5 minutes from scanning at NRJ until we were on the ride vehicle.





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> My FASTPASS is at 4:10. I'll be wearing DIS credentials now as well. Want to plan a meeting spot?


I can wait for both of you at Satu'li. We will be there just for the night stuff so I don't mind waiting.
PM if interested in meeting


----------



## JackieT1182

wilkeliza said:


> She won't fall out. She'll be secure at the back and leg restraints. To add to that you can reach out and touch those next to you should make you a little more at ease.





linzbear said:


> My 6 year old is 42 lbs and 47", which is a little bigger, but it was totally fine.  He complained a little that it was harder to breathe because the front pad was on his chest, but he went on twice so it couldn't have been that bad!





JMSMommy said:


> Finally refound this! I have a 9 year old who weighs 45 pounds and is 50" tall.  She looks like a 7 year old. Anyway, she was super secure and we had no worries with her riding. She loves Tower of Terror (rides with her arms up) and the coasters (again with the arms up). I just asked her and she said she had just a little wiggle room and felt really secure. Hope that helps!



Thanks!! This makes me feel much better!


----------



## marciemi

yulilin3 said:


> I can wait for both of you at Satu'li. We will be there just for the night stuff so I don't mind waiting.
> PM if interested in meeting


I'll PM you - thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

marciemi said:


> How about right by the test seat (or closest shade!) at 4?  DH & I will both be in lime green, assuming I can find his shirt and convince him to change (and he gets home from work in time to do so and doesn't just meet me at the park).  We'll likely have our 29th Anniversary buttons on too.  We can talk until 4:10 when we're eligible to ride and then get in the line together?  We're rushing to a NRJ FP right after that so want to be as early in our window as possible.  @yulilin3 - able to join us?!


just read this...yeah. If there's no line to get into Pandora I should be inside by 4pm


----------



## marciemi

poison ivy said:


> I felt the screen projections in FJ were very busy and the mechanical arm threw you around a bit which made the sets hard to enjoy with the glasses.



FJ doesn't have 3D, does it?  I know Gringotts does but have ridden FJ probably 100 times total and was fairly sure it didn't.  Unless you mean your own glasses.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

yulilin3 said:


> I can wait for both of you at Satu'li. We will be there just for the night stuff so I don't mind waiting.
> PM if interested in meeting


I'm planning to eat lunch there, and we will probably go back to our resort after FoP.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I would have thought much longer lines midday on opening wknd + holiday wknd + EMH today...


----------



## TygerHawks

So, with 3 days in. Next Monday, is it realistic to plan getting to Pandora at 7 to ride FOP and get back to MK by 8:00-8:15?


----------



## Trs5257

Was anything announced about other AK attractions besides Pandora being open for evening EMH this coming weekend? I see they added an 11:45 pm showing of Rivers of Light this coming Friday and Saturday.


----------



## mesaboy2

marciemi said:


> FJ doesn't have 3D, does it?  I know Gringotts does but have ridden FJ probably 100 times total and was fairly sure it didn't.  Unless you mean your own glasses.





It does not.  Wouldn't work well with the practical sets.


----------



## Cinderella94

TygerHawks said:


> So, with 3 days in. Next Monday, is it realistic to plan getting to Pandora at 7 to ride FOP and get back to MK by 8:00-8:15?


I don't think so. I haven't been to Pandora yet but with transit time I don't think I'd plan on this.


----------



## poison ivy

marciemi said:


> FJ doesn't have 3D, does it?  I know Gringotts does but have ridden FJ probably 100 times total and was fairly sure it didn't.  Unless you mean your own glasses.



Yes, I should have said "my" glasses. sorry.  Universal Hollywood did open FJ in 3D but removed if after guest complaints.


----------



## Lost Yeti

TygerHawks said:


> So, with 3 days in. Next Monday, is it realistic to plan getting to Pandora at 7 to ride FOP and get back to MK by 8:00-8:15?



I wouldn't plan on that. I assume you have a FP+? If not, there's no chance.

It'd be a stretch to make it back by 8:15 even if it didn't include a visit to a brand-new high demand attraction.


----------



## TygerHawks

Thanks   Yeah, didn't occur to me to factor transportation time for some reason.  Have a FP for NJ but not for FOP, but will want to try it.  Betting on high waits next week.  Now, if I can convince my wife to start the trip at AK......


----------



## Lesley Wake

mesaboy2 said:


> It does not.  Wouldn't work well with the practical sets.





poison ivy said:


> Yes, I should have said "my" glasses. sorry.  Universal Hollywood did open FJ in 3D but removed if after guest complaints.



Yes, FJ in Hollywood was 3D for a time. I got to go to a preview and was so motion sick! I still rode it 2x though. The glasses were supposed to look like Quidditch goggles. 

I then went back this year and was initially confused why I didn't feel as bad, then I realized it was no longer in 3D! 

I think I will probably take some Dramamine before riding FoP!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Good news! My Dad and I both tried the FoP test seat! I'm 6'4" and my Dad is 6'7". Our height is definitely more in  our legs than our torso. It seemed like it was a tight fit for my Dad, but he said it was fine. A CM told me to make sure my Dad gets his legs all the way forward when we ride later. For me, I didn't feel tight at all. I actually didn't feel the leg restraints before a CM told me I was fine. I would classify us as more skinny than "pooh-sized."


----------



## rastuso

poison ivy said:


> curious if either of you have been on FoP yet.
> 
> As far as FJ using a high tech ride apparatus,  the robotic arm mounted on a moving platform is nothing new.  I couldn't find "bleeding edge" in these photos. A lot of empty walls relying heavily on the digital projection.  https://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?p=forbidden+journey+ride+layout&fr=yfp-t&imgurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-AEr0I9dqtiw/TqYsa-L6Y4I/AAAAAAAAA1E/H-1vz6Rk8uU/s1600/ctxul.gif#id=0&iurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-AEr0I9dqtiw/TqYsa-L6Y4I/AAAAAAAAA1E/H-1vz6Rk8uU/s1600/ctxul.gif&action=click
> 
> Disney has taken us to the next generation in the virtual realm.



Wow, you must sleep in Disney-Aid. I've never said I've ridden FoP.  I don't need to to know it is Soarin' with a motorcycle ride seat on a minimal movement base.  Now, apparently, according to a PP it's 100 times better than Soarin.  Wow, if that's the case, it may blow me away, but I seriously doubt it.

I must assume you really haven't ridden FJ, or you would know you encounter Dementors, a huge Spider, a Dragon, and a full size Womping Willow, all practical.  But yeah it has some screens too.  Is it better it has multiple screens, or is FoP so amazing that it is simply ONE screen that you look at for the full four and a half minutes?

Oh, and where are the other robot arm rides like FJ?  I'd love to go ride them.  Are they at Shanghai or Hong Kong Disneyland?  I haven't been to them yet.  I am looking forward to Iron Man Experience though.  The new bleeding edge ride at HKDL.  I hear it's 100 times better than Star Tours, and also just has one screen,  making it better, of course.


----------



## rteetz

rastuso said:


> Wow, you must sleep in Disney-Aid. I've never said I've ridden FoP.  I don't need to to know it is Soarin' with a motorcycle ride seat on a minimal movement base.  Now, apparently, according to a PP it's 100 times better than Soarin.  Wow, if that's the case, it may blow me away, but I seriously doubt it.
> 
> I must assume you really haven't ridden FJ, or you would know you encounter Dementors, a huge Spider, a Dragon, and a full size Womping Willow, all practical.  But yeah it has some screens too.  Is it better it has multiple screens, or is FoP so amazing that it is simply ONE screen that you look at for the full four and a half minutes?
> 
> Oh, and where are the other robot arm rides like FJ?  I'd love to go ride them.  Are they at Shanghai or Hong Kong Disneyland?  I haven't been to them yet.  I am looking forward to Iron Man Experience though.  The new bleeding edge ride at HKDL.  I hear it's 100 times better than Star Tours, and also just has one screen,  making it better, of course.


We get it. You aren't impressed by pandora. That's great it's your opinion but everyone is entitled to their own and some are loving Pandora. 

Also as for Kuka arms, universal has an exclusive deal with the company that made them. That's why you don't see them elsewhere.


----------



## poison ivy

rastuso said:


> Oh, and where are the other robot arm rides like FJ?  I'd love to go ride them.  Are they at Shanghai or Hong Kong Disneyland?  I haven't been to them yet.  I am looking forward to Iron Man Experience though.  The new bleeding edge ride at HKDL.  I hear it's 100 times better than Star Tours, and also just has one screen,  making it better, of course.



There's one in LEGOLAND, CA. I just saw it. 

seriously, come back after you've had a chance to experience it and tell us "where are the other" fully immersive rides like FoP?  I'd love to go ride them too!


----------



## rastuso

Accident said:


> I wish I could share the sediment but to me it was very amateurish.    I don't think anyone at disney is known for their nightscapes aside from some glowing trinkets and strategic lighting.   Add in letting a 4 year old paint the ground and toss in black lights and you have pandora at night...   I think this is 1 place they forgot to really research as I've been in some stunning locations and that might be why this didn't impress me.    I don't think it felt the same as the na'vi river ride so there is a consistency problem between a night ride to the shaman and what it looks like at night.
> 
> With that said, I'm not sure everything was on the first night..    I'm still confused about the lighting ceremony that appeared to be just another drum circle performance and thinking something went wrong and they didn't do it.    The trees weren't lit but you start to leave pandora, especially on the harambe side and the trees are amazing..   it goes all around AK with the little "sprites in the tree" look as I call it.
> 
> Now there was some nice things going on..   The plants were well done and I wouldn't them amateur trinkets.   The projections on the floating mountain were a little too subtle but interesting.  nobody could really tell what we were looking at though.   I assume the prominent one was a couple banshees nesting from where it was happening and how it looked like 2 heads moving around.



Nice to read an honest review.  The ground everyone raves about looks like exactly what you said.  And has ZERO to do with Pandora.  Early, they were saying it would respond to your walking, but I didn't think that could be done reliably.  Black lights, and plastic plants with lights in them is hardly some massive draw.  With RoL getting Ho-hum reviews even from the mega diehard Disney does no wrong crowd, and the Pandora night version, it seems their going all in for night operations may be a big fail. But, it may make visiting Pandora a definite night thing, since all the people rushing to the park in the morning to hope to actually see a reasonable number of  animals on the Trek will be wiped out come night time.

Is the entry plant with the , um, interactive participation, gone, or tiurned off?  How that thing got through approvals I'ill never know.


----------



## Accident

rastuso said:


> Wow, you must sleep in Disney-Aid. I've never said I've ridden FoP.  I don't need to to know it is Soarin' with a motorcycle ride seat on a minimal movement base.  Now, apparently, according to a PP it's 100 times better than Soarin.  Wow, if that's the case, it may blow me away, but I seriously doubt it.



It's the soarin ride platform revamped into rooms instead of chairs that swing up.    Nothing special.    Some kinks worked out like it's not as wide as soarin so the curve in the screen doesn't happen/distort.   The seat, glasses and position helps take everyone except the screen out of view...

It's really the subject of the ride that is making this great.   It's a cgi world but not done cheesy.    It's going to appeal to people who want to hide in pandora, have a dragon to fly on, not be confined to a wheelchair, want to be in their video games or movies in general.   It is fun and it's the first time there is a ride where everything comes together this well.    I can't think of ride, including similars that is done that well.   So people are going crazy and for disney it's raised the bar for a ride could be and I think that's the excitement...     

Me personally, I'll ride it here and there when the line is reasonable or I'm with someone that wants to do it.    That's how I ride soarin as well.


----------



## Accident

rastuso said:


> Is the entry plant with the , um, interactive participation, gone, or tiurned off?  How that thing got through approvals I'ill never know.



It's been on but it's not interesting for more than 5 seconds..    if your touching it, you can't see what it does when you touch it and everyone right now is just rushing past it to see pandora and not stopping by it.


----------



## Accident

Just a heads up my daughter has been at ak..   It's been a couple hours but around 11:30 she walked right in, right into the store and exchanged something.   She's been walking on rides around AK.    I suspect the crowds sat and sunday have most stay away today and she's been loving ak..   I can't speak first hand or for the rides in pandora but she's had a great morning and finally got to replace her phoen case that broke the first time she tried to use it and we weren't allowed to go back in to return during previews..   (disney made good on it though, she got it swapped and they mailed her a gift card for more money than it was worth so she scored a $50 phone case for free).

We're going to hit HS for dinner and pixar but we plan to come back to AK late.   Say hi if you see me.   You won't miss me, I'll be the one honoring Bob today with an ecv and strange camera over my head driving around AK...


----------



## JMSMommy

ThistleMae said:


> I'm heading to Pandora in July....happy to read everyone's opinion regarding the simulation effect and how it compares to the Harry Potter rides and Soarin'.  Heard some folks, way back, talk about Star Tours as well, and read very diverse opinions regarding motion sickness and whether the ride was smooth or jerky.  So, not having experienced FOP yet, I thought I'd throw in my own opinion of the VR rides I've experienced and why I like or did not like them.  I do love Soarin' and have to say it's my favorite simulated ride so far.  I actually feel like I'm flying over an orange grove, a river and the ocean.  Star Tours gives me a similar feel but not as up close and personal as Soarin'.  In Soarin' I feel like I can reach out and touch something.  Very immersive.  I loved the feel of the Harry Potter set, it was like I was in the movie but the FJ ride was not for me.  It was too fast, everything and everyone rushed past me too quick so I didn't get the feel of riding on a broom, it was more like the screen was just rushing by me.  Other than the set, which was amazing, my favorite part there was riding on the train.  But I would go back just to hang out there at night, it was just so meticulously done.  King Kong's screen was a bit out of focus at times and I didn't get that close up, being right there kind of feeling but it did have some cool parts like when Kong grabs the vehicle...I think the ride needs improvement.  The minion ride was fun, and done really well as far as feeling like I was inside the ride.  I was surprised by this one.  I do like Mission to Mars, the tame one...LOL...but it's not as exciting as Star Tours.  And I like the fact that Star Tours has different sets, it makes me want to experience it more than once.  So, all that being said, I hope FOP will put me right on the banchee, so I can turn and dive and rise as if I'm actually riding.  I know VR is improving all the time and the new VR gaming systems will be growing and getting less expensive as time goes on.  Thanks for all your perspectives....I love this thread!



Okay, that feeling of almost being able to reach out and touch the orange grove? It is there on this ride but also in 3D. I think you will love it. If you haven't ridden the new Soarin' lower your expectations a bit as the transitions are more flinch inducing and the camera distortion on the screen is distracting. Makes me sad. I miss the old version now.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Dropping in to remind everyone that sharing your opinion of Pandora and FoP and its tech is fine when presented in a civil manner and not attacking anyone and their viewpoints.

Thanks and carry-on!


----------



## rastuso

Lost Yeti said:


> I think FoP has been oversimplified in an attempt to give those who have not ridden an idea of what to expect with FoP. We can only say it resembles Soarin' and ST at the most basic motion simulator level and it has some 4D components like Soarin'. No, it is not a completely new concept as far as the type of ride, but comparing it to other "screen rides", especially those at Universal does a great injustice to FoP. I am not aware of any other simulator that has multiple movement "platforms" (the floor and the individual ride vehicles).
> 
> I understand the hesitation to trust the reviews so far as they may lack objectivity. However, saying it's not much of an improvement over Back to the Future goes way too far on the other side of the spectrum.
> 
> Bottom line: FoP required new technology, is a game-changer in the motion simulator realm, and it is the most intricate attraction developed by Disney...and it's not even close



What is the  game changer element, in your opinion?  An air bladder that fills up a few times in your seat that you may not even notice?  Is FoP in 8k and I'm unaware of that(like it would matter)?  How is something everyone says is somewhere BETWEEN Soarin and Star Tours a game changer?  Does not compute.

Yup, FoP has better video than Forbidden Journey.  Universal really screwed up there, although to be fair, it was filmed right before 4K became a thing, and it would be difficult to update now without a time machine for the actors.

Is a 4K simulator film the game changer?  Pretty sure Fallon is 4K, as is the new Soarin.

There is a LOT of hyperbole around how FoP is SOOOO much better than Soarin'.  100 times better.  A game changer.  Are you all keeping something secret?  Are all the POVs editing out this part?  Or is it simply not true?

Speaking of POVs. I noticed none of them are monetized on YouTube.  Is Disney finally wisening up to all the people who make a living off or their IP?c


----------



## Guyton dis lover

Best things to do in Pandora?...

going in July.


----------



## rastuso

HopperFan said:


> Completely agree anyone who loves Disney will be excited to come see a new land no matter what the theme.  And they did pull off something beautiful that can be enjoyed by everyone.  But will it compete with HP or SW in terms of fan base?
> 
> I do think you may be a small group that would travel to Disney just to see Pandora if you were not a Disney fan.  Lucky for you, you are both.  HP brought Universal HP fans that were not Universal fans_ and_ SWL will bring SW fans who are not Disney fans, therefore tapping a market.  Pandora will bring already existing Disney fans or just theme park fans in general looking for something new.  The IP itself, minus being a Disney or theme park fan, likely has a very small market.  As long as Disney is providing a good product, unique merchandise and good food .. the land is a hit for them.



Disney already heavily caters to Star Wars fans at Studios.  SWL will be insanely crowded, making Avatar look like the opening of the third Soarin theater.  But over time, I don't think it will bring many new visitors.  Especially with the same rides opening on both coasts at the same time.  Pretty sure THATs a first.


----------



## yulilin3

rastuso said:


> Wow, you must sleep in Disney-Aid. I've never said I've ridden FoP.  I don't need to to know it is Soarin' with a motorcycle ride seat on a minimal movement base.  Now, apparently, according to a PP it's 100 times better than Soarin.  Wow, if that's the case, it may blow me away, but I seriously doubt it.
> 
> I must assume you really haven't ridden FJ, or you would know you encounter Dementors, a huge Spider, a Dragon, and a full size Womping Willow, all practical.  But yeah it has some screens too.  Is it better it has multiple screens, or is FoP so amazing that it is simply ONE screen that you look at for the full four and a half minutes?
> 
> Oh, and where are the other robot arm rides like FJ?  I'd love to go ride them.  Are they at Shanghai or Hong Kong Disneyland?  I haven't been to them yet.  I am looking forward to Iron Man Experience though.  The new bleeding edge ride at HKDL.  I hear it's 100 times better than Star Tours, and also just has one screen,  making it better, of course.





rastuso said:


> Nice to read an honest review.  The ground everyone raves about looks like exactly what you said.  And has ZERO to do with Pandora.  Early, they were saying it would respond to your walking, but I didn't think that could be done reliably.  Black lights, and plastic plants with lights in them is hardly some massive draw.  With RoL getting Ho-hum reviews even from the mega diehard Disney does no wrong crowd, and the Pandora night version, it seems their going all in for night operations may be a big fail. But, it may make visiting Pandora a definite night thing, since all the people rushing to the park in the morning to hope to actually see a reasonable number of  animals on the Trek will be wiped out come night time.
> 
> Is the entry plant with the , um, interactive participation, gone, or tiurned off?  How that thing got through approvals I'ill never know.


Just once again reminding that there is no need for sarcasm.
And just because someone has a negative opinion on something that you have already decided you don't like doesn't mean theirs is the only honest opinion because it's the same as yours. It is their opinion, that's it.
I enjoyed the night feel in general, I saw plenty of people enjoying it and saying "wow, amazing" beautiful, breathtaking" it's a personal opinion.
Again, I think we all know that you already dislike the land in general and don't think FoP is anything amazing or worth riding, that's fine. No need to belittle someone else's thoughts just because they are contrary to what you believe.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Guyton dis lover said:


> Best things to do in Pandora?...
> 
> going in July.


You may have missed this Official Pandora thread so have Merged you. 

The first posts have all the highlights and info regarding Pandora. Beyond that, everything is anecdotal. Don't hesitate to ask more specific questions, if you'd like.


----------



## rastuso

JMSMommy said:


> After having read pages of this thread this weekend as we were preparing to go yesterday, here are my thoughts. We came in from on site at Universal, so I rode both FoP and Forbidden journey in same day.
> 
> We are HUGE Harry Potter fans. We loved FJ when we first rode and were wowed. Yesterday, FoP blew everything I have ever ridden out of the water. It was the first time I have ever ridden a ride and been very sad that it was over. FoP is immersive, I only felt like I was on a ride when I turned my head because my daughter kept talking to me in excitement for what she saw. The screen wraps around the ride vehicles so well that you don't see edges. There is no distortion (except for the 3D glasses that I never can seem to see right through). The "motorcycle" part even gives you feedback that helps maintain that immersive experience. The sensory input outside of sight was fabulously done. Soarin and Star TOURs had a super powered super charged baby called FoP doesn't even come that close to covering it.
> 
> Now to FJ. My 10 year old daughter rode FJ for the first time Saturday. She was in awe. Sunday we did Pandora, she was in awe. Sunday afternoon we went back to FJ. She (and I) were underwhelmed. FJ you are in the ride vehicle, and I am aware of that at all times. I saw the edges of the screens in every transition from area to area. The flinging upside down and around sometimes felt as if it was done to be "thrilling" instead of necessary to the ride. We still liked it.
> 
> My family has also enjoyed Disney Quest and have ridden the Aladdin ride. FoP is so much better. It's been years since I did that one, but I remember that it was not something was impressed by.



Soarin is a flight simulator through scenic places.  It does not have a CGI device drawing you to the center of the screen, or foliage acting like a frame to the screen, again to keep you focused on the center.

It's interesting how some people say it is all clear and you can't see the edges, while others say the edges are motion blurred most of the ride to keep you looking in the center, which obviously will make you think the edges aren't there.

Of course then the same people say you can clearly see the edges of Forbidden Journeys dome screens.

Biases are very biased.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Honestly,  I don't care if this is bleeding edge or if draws in more fans like Star Wars. I loved it. I will ride it as often as I can. But I guess that haters just have to hate. It's what they do.


----------



## mesaboy2

poison ivy said:


> There's one in LEGOLAND, CA. I just saw it.
> 
> seriously, come back after you've had a chance to experience it and tell us "where are the other" fully immersive rides like FoP?  I'd love to go ride them too!



I'm assuming you mean Knights Tournament.  Those KUKA arms are stationary and outside, not mounted to an Omnimover system, do not weave through practical sets, nor are they integrated with virtual screens that simulate flight.  But otherwise, it's exactly like FJ.

I'll let this thread get back on track now, sorry for the diversion.


----------



## cmarsh31

Trs5257 said:


> Was anything announced about other AK attractions besides Pandora being open for evening EMH this coming weekend? I see they added an 11:45 pm showing of Rivers of Light this coming Friday and Saturday.



Yup - http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/0...ing-extra-magic-hours-disneys-animal-kingdom/

Looks like a few other things to do!


----------



## Pawpsicle

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Good news! My Dad and I both tried the FoP test seat! I'm 6'4" and my Dad is 6'7". Our height is definitely more in  our legs than our torso. It seemed like it was a tight fit for my Dad, but he said it was fine. A CM told me to make sure my Dad gets his legs all the way forward when we ride later. For me, I didn't feel tight at all. I actually didn't feel the leg restraints before a CM told me I was fine. I would classify us as more skinny than "pooh-sized."



Woohoo! Can I ask how much you had to bend your knees? I'm 5'10" with long legs, one of which doesn't bend much past 90, and I'm terrified it won't fit.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Pawpsicle said:


> Woohoo! Can I ask how much you had to bend your knees? I'm 5'10" with long legs, one of which doesn't bend much past 90, and I'm terrified it won't fit.


I leaned forward, and I still had to bend my knee a little. I can't really say at an angle, but it was a smaller angle more than a bigger angle. I would still give it a try.


----------



## rastuso

Accident said:


> It's the soarin ride platform revamped into rooms instead of chairs that swing up.    Nothing special.    Some kinks worked out like it's not as wide as soarin so the curve in the screen doesn't happen/distort.   The seat, glasses and position helps take everyone except the screen out of view...
> 
> It's really the subject of the ride that is making this great.   It's a cgi world but not done cheesy.    It's going to appeal to people who want to hide in pandora, have a dragon to fly on, not be confined to a wheelchair, want to be in their video games or movies in general.   It is fun and it's the first time there is a ride where everything comes together this well.    I can't think of ride, including similars that is done that well.   So people are going crazy and for disney it's raised the bar for a ride could be and I think that's the excitement...
> 
> Me personally, I'll ride it here and there when the line is reasonable or I'm with someone that wants to do it.    That's how I ride soarin as well.



I think this may be the best review yet.  And probably where Ill be.  Full view flight simulating has been wowing audiences since IMAX started doing it decades ago.  FoP simply takes out 70 percent of the seats, and adds a smooth motion base.  That's why I can't get the WOW.  You could theoretically create a touring motion base that could be placed over the normal seats in the center of a real IMAX theater, and create about a 90% FoP experience for probably about a million bucks.


----------



## freediverdude

Lost Yeti said:


> I think FoP has been oversimplified in an attempt to give those who have not ridden an idea of what to expect with FoP. We can only say it resembles Soarin' and ST at the most basic motion simulator level and it has some 4D components like Soarin'. No, it is not a completely new concept as far as the type of ride, but comparing it to other "screen rides", especially those at Universal does a great injustice to FoP. I am not aware of any other simulator that has multiple movement "platforms" (the floor and the individual ride vehicles).
> 
> I understand the hesitation to trust the reviews so far as they may lack objectivity. However, saying it's not much of an improvement over Back to the Future goes way too far on the other side of the spectrum.
> 
> Bottom line: FoP required new technology, is a game-changer in the motion simulator realm, and it is the most intricate attraction developed by Disney...and it's not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> When was the update done? I was there November '16 and thought the screens were kind of crummy.
> 
> You'd be best served by rope dropping FoP. NRJ gets under a 2hr wait at times, but I don't see FoP dropping below 2 hours for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the park . Normally I'd tell you to keep an eye on the wait times but it seems like FoP reaches a max and stays there the whole day. There may have been some fluctuation yesterday, but that's going by MDE. I gathered from yesterday's reports that most waited about 4 hours. NRJ seems to fluctuate a bit more as the hype isn't there. I would just make sure, if you want to see it at night, to get in there early before they close access to guests until EMH begin.


 
The update to FJ was around that time to early this year I think.  Well Disney enthusiasts say everything is the most intricate Disney has ever done and a new game changer and so forth, that's usually just part of the Disney spin.  You'll get over that someday. It's kind of similar to the Apple enthusiasts and their addiction, I know because I used to be both of those. But you get over it eventually and see the reality over the brainwashing.


----------



## Cinderella94

It is impossible to give a review of a ride you haven't ridden. I know it's not my place to say, as I'm not a moderator, but opinions on FOP vs other rides, some not even at Disney, are in my opinion clogging up this thread from Q&A of actual Pandora issues and making it more difficult to read.


----------



## Lost Yeti

rastuso said:


> What is th  game changer element, in your opinion?  An air bladder that fills up a few times in your seat that you may not even notice?  Is FoP in 8k and I'm unaware of that(like it would matter)?  How is something everyone says is somewhere BETWEEN Soarin and Star Tours be a game changer?  Does not compute.
> 
> Yup, FoP has better video than Forbidden Journey.  Universal really screwed up there, although to be fair, it was filmed right before 4K became a thing, and it would be difficult to update now without a time machine for the actors.
> 
> There is a LOT of hyperbole around how FoP is SOOOO much better than Soarin'.  100 times better.  A game changer.  Are you all keeping something secret?  Are all the POVs editing out this part?  Or is it simply not true?


You're right, "game changer" is a little strong. I'm having a hard time coming up with the right term, but "raised that bar" as @Accident mentioned is appropriate and as would "sets a new standard" regarding motion simulation and immersion. 

However, that was probably the only hyperbole in my post. My comment on new tech and intricacy is not hyperbole - that is fact. Disney did not take Soarin' or ST and revamp the mechanics or just improve timing and add a fancier screen. This is new. Mobile platform on top of mobile platform is pretty cool.

As others have said, you'll just have to try it. You'll never get the "WOW" by looking at POV videos and reading text for a "4D" motion simulator.


----------



## rastuso

freediverdude said:


> The update to FJ was around that time to early this year I think.  Well Disney enthusiasts say everything is the most intricate Disney has ever done and a new game changer and so forth, that's usually just part of the Disney spin.  You'll get over that someday. It's kind of similar to the Apple enthusiasts and their addiction, I know because I used to be both of those. But you get over it eventually and see the reality over the brainwashing.



Do you include the "Coke is amazing, Pepsi is too sweet, and you are a horrible person for liking it" crowd in that too?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Is this right or is MDE not updating??


----------



## rastuso

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> View attachment 240629
> 
> Is this right or is MDE not updating??



Wow!


----------



## CounselorX

Accident said:


> Drum Circle at 7:30pm opening day:  (360 of course, scroll around to see what it looked like just before they stopped letting people in).



This might be a dumb question, but are they actually playing the drums? There's a few times they hit the drums and there is no audible sound as a result, which makes me wonder if they're just syncing their movements to a recorded song.


----------



## Lost Yeti

Accident said:


> Just a heads up my daughter has been at ak..   It's been a couple hours but around 11:30 she walked right in, right into the store and exchanged something.   She's been walking on rides around AK.    I suspect the crowds sat and sunday have most stay away today and she's been loving ak..



That's really good to hear. Heading that way later this week and hoping things will have died down a little bit. Would love to get multiple EE rides in.


----------



## SueM in MN

Pawpsicle said:


> Woohoo! Can I ask how much you had to bend your knees? I'm 5'10" with long legs, one of which doesn't bend much past 90, and I'm terrified it won't fit.


somewhere earlier in this thread someone posted they saw a young woman using a wheelchair who tried the test seat. The poster indicated she was not able to be her leg even to 90 and still was able to fit.
I don't remember it saying how tall she was.
It's definitely worth a try.


----------



## yulilin3

SueM in MN said:


> somewhere earlier in this thread someone posted they saw a young woman using a wheelchair who tried the test seat. The poster indicated she was not able to be her leg even to 90 and still was able to fit.
> I don't remember it saying how tall she was.
> It's definitely worth a try.


that was me, I saw that. The girl was not very tall though, probably 5'


----------



## Lost Yeti

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> View attachment 240629
> 
> Is this right or is MDE not updating??



Just saw a picture on twitter from the start of the queue stating 85mins for FoP. I'd take advantage of it if you're there!


----------



## Pawpsicle

SueM in MN said:


> somewhere earlier in this thread someone posted they saw a young woman using a wheelchair who tried the test seat. The poster indicated she was not able to be her leg even to 90 and still was able to fit.
> I don't remember it saying how tall she was.
> It's definitely worth a try.





yulilin3 said:


> that was me, I saw that. The girl was not very tall though, probably 5'



Thanks - will definitely give it a shot. I'll be hitting the exercise bike hard over the next few weeks to try and improve my bend before we get there!


----------



## HopperFan

rastuso said:


> Disney already heavily caters to Star Wars fans at Studios.  SWL will be insanely crowded, making Avatar look like the opening of the third Soarin theater.  But over time, I don't think it will bring many new visitors.  Especially with the same rides opening on both coasts at the same time.  Pretty sure THATs a first.



I think you missed my point but that's okay.

I disagree that it won't bring SW fans that haven't been before.  I know a few.  It's not so much the ride but the immersion in the land they are looking forward to.  

And right now Star Tours is no different than a big simulator in a mall, so it's not going to draw anyone just for that and SWW are gone, means there are plenty that have no interest in coming in it's current state that will change.


----------



## mmmears

At wdw now and struggling to keep up with this thread on my phone. Any updates about how the 11pm-1am EMH are working for hotel guests? IS it possible to ride FoP?


----------



## maryj11

Accident said:


> I wish I could share the sediment but to me it was very amateurish.    I don't think anyone at disney is known for their nightscapes aside from some glowing trinkets and strategic lighting.   Add in letting a 4 year old paint the ground and toss in black lights and you have pandora at night...   I think this is 1 place they forgot to really research as I've been in some stunning locations and that might be why this didn't impress me.    I don't think it felt the same as the na'vi river ride so there is a consistency problem between a night ride to the shaman and what it looks like at night.
> 
> With that said, I'm not sure everything was on the first night..    I'm still confused about the lighting ceremony that appeared to be just another drum circle performance and thinking something went wrong and they didn't do it.    The trees weren't lit but you start to leave pandora, especially on the harambe side and the trees are amazing..   it goes all around AK with the little "sprites in the tree" look as I call it.
> 
> Now there was some nice things going on..   The plants were well done and I wouldn't them amateur trinkets.   The projections on the floating mountain were a little too subtle but interesting.  nobody could really tell what we were looking at though.   I assume the prominent one was a couple banshees nesting from where it was happening and how it looked like 2 heads moving around.


I did see you go live with the lighting ceremony and was not impressed with the drum performance. I only watched for a little while and kept wondering when are they going to light things up. Hopefully it was just some kinks that needed fixed and the place will be lite up more.


----------



## freediverdude

rastuso said:


> Do you include the "Coke is amazing, Pepsi is too sweet, and you are a horrible person for liking it" crowd in that too?



Yep, and anytime I hear "game changer" or "blows everything else out of the water", I know it's people who have just ridden it and excited and/or fanboys, and take it with a grain of salt. Yes, they have opened a good simulator ride that minimizes seeing the edges, good for Disney, and I'm sure it will be popular.


----------



## Farro

Can this thread go back to answering everyone's questions about the new Land?


----------



## Lost Yeti

freediverdude said:


> The update to FJ was around that time to early this year I think.  Well Disney enthusiasts say everything is the most intricate Disney has ever done and a new game changer and so forth, that's usually just part of the Disney spin.  You'll get over that someday. It's kind of similar to the Apple enthusiasts and their addiction, I know because I used to be both of those. But you get over it eventually and see the reality over the brainwashing.


 Already admitted fault with "game changer". Regarding intricacy and tech, as I said, that is not hyperbole or someone making an assumption. You're just going to have to trust me on this one...



mmmears said:


> At wdw now and struggling to keep up with this thread on my phone. Any updates about how the 11pm-1am EMH are working for hotel guests? IS it possible to ride FoP?



Haven't seen anything new. Thought it appears FoP has a relatively short wait right now..might want to check that out. For tonight, I'd work on the assumption that all will be like the last two nights.


----------



## Stuarotra

Farro said:


> Can this thread go back to answering everyone's questions about the new Land?


Please!!! This debate is getting old.......


----------



## mmmears

Lost Yeti said:


> Already admitted fault with "game changer". Regarding intricacy and tech, as I said, that is not hyperbole or someone making an assumption. You're just going to have to trust me on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen anything new. Thought it appears FoP has a relatively short wait right now..might want to check that out. For tonight, I'd work on the assumption that all will be like the last two nights.



Can you please tell me what it's been like? I'm having trouble navigating this site on my phone.


----------



## Lost Yeti

mmmears said:


> Can you please tell me what it's been like? I'm having trouble navigating this site on my phone.


Sure. None of this is first hand, however.

Have heard that Pandora has been closed to all guests prior to the start of EMH. I can't remember what times exactly, I want to say around 10:00. 

At this point a line forms for resort guests and they enter once EMH begin. Also, FoP has been closing prior to the end of EMH (~1hr before) due to the amount of people in line. Those already in line are allowed to ride. Have not heard of NRJ closing early.

It does not seem as busy today based on reports, but I would still shoot to get in there early if you want to ride FoP and don't have a FP.


----------



## poison ivy

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm assuming you mean Knights Tournament.  Those KUKA arms are stationary and outside, not mounted to an Omnimover system, do not weave through practical sets, nor are they integrated with virtual screens that simulate flight.  But otherwise, it's exactly like FJ.
> 
> I'll let this thread get back on track now, sorry for the diversion.



You are quick! I was just there a week ago and saw it.
which is my point exactly with FoA. Any attempt to dissect and compare a similar ride apparatus without taking integration into account is meaningless.  And you really do need to experience FoP in the flesh to make any determinations.


----------



## mmmears

Lost Yeti said:


> Sure. None of this is first hand, however.
> 
> Have heard that Pandora has been closed to all guests prior to the start of EMH. I can't remember what times exactly, I want to say around 10:00.
> 
> At this point a line forms for resort guests and they enter once EMH begin. Also, FoP has been closing prior to the end of EMH (~1hr before) due to the amount of people in line. Those already in line are allowed to ride. Have not heard of NRJ closing early.
> 
> It does not seem as busy today based on reports, but I would still shoot to get in there early if you want to ride FoP and don't have a FP.



Thanks! I think we are aiming for tomorrow night. We have NRJ FPs for that evening, and one family member who is hoping to get the chance to try FOP later during EMH.


----------



## Lost Yeti

mmmears said:


> Thanks! I think we are aiming for tomorrow night. We have NRJ FPs for that evening, and one family member who is hoping to get the chance to try FOP later during EMH.


No worries. If tomorrow is anything like the past two nights, I'd make sure that family member gets in the FoP line ASAP just in case they decide to close the line early again. 

I'm curious as to how tomorrow will go with it being the first non-weekend/holiday after Pandora's opening to the public. Hopefully it won't be as crowded. Someone mentioned it might be the first night of summer for some school-aged kids. Report back and let us know how it is after you go if you can!


----------



## hiroMYhero

mmmears said:


> Thanks! I think we are aiming for tomorrow night. We have NRJ FPs for that evening, and one family member who is hoping to get the chance to try FOP later during EMH.


As soon as you get in for your FP or earlier, stay in Pandora and don't leave. You won't have to worry about trying to re-enter Pandora and losing a chance to ride during EMH.

FoP's line has been closed mid-way through EMH... at approximately 12:00.


----------



## poison ivy

hiroMYhero said:


> As soon as you get in for your FP or earlier, stay in Pandora and don't leave. You won't have to worry about trying to re-enter Pandora and losing a chance to ride during EMH.
> 
> FoP's line has been closed mid-way through EMH... at approximately 12:00.



How are they handling the EMH guests waiting to ride FoP after hrs. who are already in Pandora when the time window opens up for EMH?  The reports posted that I read for the past 2 nights seemed to only be about EMH guests lining up and being held outside Pandora waiting to get into the land.


----------



## hiroMYhero

poison ivy said:


> How are they handling the EMH guests waiting to ride FoP after hrs. who are already in Pandora when the time window opens up for EMH?  The reports posted that I read for the past 2 nights seemed to only be about EMH guests lining up and being held outside Pandora waiting to get into the land.


@AngiTN reported last night that EMH onsite guests were allowed to enter Pandora at 10:30p and the ride lines were open at that time. So anyone in Pandora could have been in line waiting to ride until it became EMH-only at 11:00; then the line was closed when the wait became too long to extend after official closing.


----------



## karly05

2 questions about FOP:

1) Single Rider Line - where does it run in relation to the standby or FP lines? I know the FP line bypasses the bioluminescent/"Night" portion of the standby queue. Does the Single Rider line bypass or go through that? I have a lot of trouble with dark queues. I'd like to use SR and not need a FP, but not if I have to go through the dark part of the queue. (For reference, luckily a wonderful fellow guest stepped in and helped me through the Little Mermaid queue this year when she saw me groping along).

2) Can you wear a "neck wallet/pouch" under your shirt, or a small waist-pack on FoP? I know everyone will say it's no big deal, but I'm paranoid about putting phone/ID/credit cards in a bin out of my sight/reach while riding, and my pockets tend not to be that large/deep.

Thanks! I won't be there until next year, but I'm looking forward to visiting the new attractions.


----------



## suyama

Has anyone here been able to get FPP for either Pandora ride the same day or maybe day before?  It seems like there would be random cancellations but I've been refreshing fpp availability  quite often and nothing ever comes up. Are they not releasing cancellations back into the system?


----------



## rteetz

Looking at MDE it doesn't look as bad as originally thought. 95 minutes for NRJ and 185 for FoP.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

mesaboy2 said:


> There was an extremely brief period--about 10-15 minutes--where both Pandora attractions were available without tiering.


 Wow! Lucky you!


----------



## poison ivy

hiroMYhero said:


> @AngiTN reported last night that EMH onsite guests were allowed to enter Pandora at 10:30p and the ride lines were open at that time. So anyone in Pandora could have been in line waiting to ride until it became EMH-only at 11:00; then the line was closed when the wait became too long to extend after official closing.



Ok I'm trying to picture this.  All guests til 11pm already in Pandora are permitted to enter the FoP queue.  But at 10:30 EMH guests were also let into the land.  So between 10:30-11:00 nobody is restricted from being allowed to enter ride except non-resort guests who weren't physically in Pandora before 10:30?

What time did they cut off the FoP line for EMH?


----------



## Lost Yeti

suyama said:


> Has anyone here been able to get FPP for either Pandora ride the same day or maybe day before?  It seems like there would be random cancellations but I've been refreshing fpp availability  quite often and nothing ever comes up. Are they not releasing cancellations back into the system?



I've seen a couple of people comment on their luck in getting one same day, so they are getting released back into the pool. I just think that there are many, many people constantly refreshing right now.


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> Looking at MDE it doesn't look as bad as originally thought. 95 minutes for NRJ and 185 for FoP.


Disney math at work:  "The wait's ONLY three hours!!!"  

Seriously, I AM starting to feel a little more optimistic about our visit to AK on Sunday and Monday.  I appreciate SO MUCH all the live reports that have been posted here.


----------



## mmmears

hiroMYhero said:


> As soon as you get in for your FP or earlier, stay in Pandora and don't leave. You won't have to worry about trying to re-enter Pandora and losing a chance to ride during EMH.
> 
> FoP's line has been closed mid-way through EMH... at approximately 12:00.



Hmmm. We have a 6pm for the river ride, then FPs for the safari and the new nighttime show. So I don't think that'll work for us. But I appreciate the advice!


----------



## pcstang

freediverdude said:


> The update to FJ was around that time to early this year I think.  Well Disney enthusiasts say everything is the most intricate Disney has ever done and a new game changer and so forth, that's usually just part of the Disney spin.  You'll get over that someday. It's kind of similar to the Apple enthusiasts and their addiction, I know because I used to be both of those. But you get over it eventually and see the reality over the brainwashing.


It was early December for FJ.


----------



## Accident

CounselorX said:


> This might be a dumb question, but are they actually playing the drums? There's a few times they hit the drums and there is no audible sound as a result, which makes me wonder if they're just syncing their movements to a recorded song.



Yes, they break a lot.  They repaired it just after that video.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

hiroMYhero said:


> As soon as you get in for your FP or earlier, stay in Pandora and don't leave. You won't have to worry about trying to re-enter Pandora and losing a chance to ride during EMH.
> 
> FoP's line has been closed mid-way through EMH... at approximately 12:00.


Our Fastpass for FoP ends around 8:30pm tomorrow evening, so after that when we get off the ride we plan on staying in Pandora because we are staying on site. If they aren't letting EMH guests without FP in until 10:30, when would be the best time to get in line for NRJ to maximize our time in the land before the rush of EMH guests (eg. By visiting the Canteen, Windtraders and then getting in line right before 10:30 when the line is shortest or another method)?

I am understanding this correctly, right? If I am eligible for EMH, they aren't going to make me leave if I am already there right?


----------



## Accident

maryj11 said:


> I did see you go live with the lighting ceremony and was not impressed with the drum performance. I only watched for a little while and kept wondering when are they going to light things up. Hopefully it was just some kinks that needed fixed and the place will be lite up more.



The night lights keep breaking, that wasnt the ceremony.


----------



## fly girl

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Our Fastpass for FoP ends around 8:30pm tomorrow evening, so after that when we get off the ride we plan on staying in Pandora because we are staying on site. If they aren't letting EMH guests without FP in until 10:30, when would be the best time to get in line for NRJ to maximize our time in the land before the rush of EMH guests (eg. By visiting the Canteen, Windtraders and then getting in line right before 10:30 when the line is shortest or another method)?
> 
> I am understanding this correctly, right? If I am eligible for EMH, they aren't going to make me leave if I am already there right?




I'm very interested in the answer to this too.  Our NRJ FP on Wednesday ends at 9:40pm.  

We'd love to try to stay in Pandora and get in line for FoP.  

Trying to see what our best plan of attack would be.


----------



## yulilin3

Walked into Pandora no line.
Ordered lunch at Satu'li with the mobile app, super fast
Talked to the manager and he said that they are adding it to Pizzafari, Flame Tree and Restaurantosaurus


----------



## Lost Yeti

Tiffany_m15 said:


> If they aren't letting EMH guests without FP in until 10:30, when would be the best time to get in line for NRJ to maximize our time in the land before the rush of EMH guests?
> 
> I am understanding this correctly, right? If I am eligible for EMH, they aren't going to make me leave if I am already there right?





fly girl said:


> I'm very interested in the answer to this too.


Those already in Pandora will not be asked to leave regardless of where they are staying. The only difference is that those staying offsite will not be able to enter ride queues once EMH start.

I would try to get into the lines right before the EMH rush. Re: FoP I would get in that line ASAP as that has been closing the line early. This is all assuming that Pandora is as crowded as it has been and that there is an EMH queue.


----------



## disneygal55

karly05 said:


> 2 questions about FOP:
> 
> 1) Single Rider Line - where does it run in relation to the standby or FP lines? I know the FP line bypasses the bioluminescent/"Night" portion of the standby queue. Does the Single Rider line bypass or go through that? I have a lot of trouble with dark queues. I'd like to use SR and not need a FP, but not if I have to go through the dark part of the queue. (For reference, luckily a wonderful fellow guest stepped in and helped me through the Little Mermaid queue this year when she saw me groping along).
> 
> 2) Can you wear a "neck wallet/pouch" under your shirt, or a small waist-pack on FoP? I know everyone will say it's no big deal, but I'm paranoid about putting phone/ID/credit cards in a bin out of my sight/reach while riding, and my pockets tend not to be that large/deep.
> 
> Thanks! I won't be there until next year, but I'm looking forward to visiting the new attractions.




I was also questioning the "safety" issue regarding leaving valuables outside my immediate area while on the ride. Wondering how far away the bins are.


----------



## mesaboy2

lowe@massed.net said:


> Wow! Lucky you!



Not me, but the poster you quoted.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

So I've been gone over the weekend to a place that had spotty cell service at best and no internet so I've had to keep up with all the action on my phone when I could get signal (which wasn't too often). I hate writing posts on my phone as well so I waited til I got back home:

Just wanted to say a million thanks to all who have kept us up to date I sure appreciated it. It was exciting seeing all the activity and updates as the land opened as well as the information regarding people riding FoP and being tall. Really glad to see mobile ordering went well and people having a great time down there. Can't wait to see it for myself!


----------



## Lost Yeti

karly05 said:


> 2 questions about FOP:
> 
> 1) Single Rider Line - where does it run in relation to the standby or FP lines? I know the FP line bypasses the bioluminescent/"Night" portion of the standby queue.
> 
> 2) Can you wear a "neck wallet/pouch" under your shirt, or a small waist-pack on FoP? I know everyone will say it's no big deal, but I'm paranoid about putting phone/ID/credit cards in a bin out of my sight/reach while riding, and my pockets tend not to be that large/deep.





disneygal55 said:


> I was also questioning the "safety" issue regarding leaving valuables outside my immediate area while on the ride. Wondering how far away the bins are.


Unfortunately, I don't know where the single rider line goes. I'm not sure many do as it has not been used yet. 

The bins are built into the wall behind the ride vehicles and there are two bins behind each vehicle. There are only 8 people in that room at a time and you all get on/off simultaneously so there isn't much chance of something being stolen. I don't see why you wouldn't be able to wear something under your shirt so long as it isn't too large, but only a CM or someone who has tried could answer that.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

mesaboy2 said:


> Not me, but the poster you quoted.


Whoops!


----------



## fly girl

Lost Yeti said:


> Those already in Pandora will not be asked to leave regardless of where they are staying. The only difference is that those staying offsite will not be able to enter ride queues once EMH start.
> 
> I would try to get into the lines right before the EMH rush. Re: FoP I would get in that line ASAP as that has been closing the line early. This is all assuming that Pandora is as crowded as it has been and that there is an EMH queue.


 
Thanks.  So if I'm reading correctly (onsite guest) we don't have to leave Pandora.  But where is the EMH line for FoP started if they don't let people in?  Outside?  Will we have to go back out and in again?

Trying to determine if we should ride NRJ at beginning of our FP start or end.


----------



## yulilin3

Let's see if this works.
Here's the video of me testing the vehicle, again I'm 5'2" 190lbs
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10213278710508070&id=1406401066


----------



## simnia

yulilin3 said:


> Let's see if this works.
> Here's the video of me testing the vehicle, again I'm 5'2" 190lbs
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10213278710508070&id=1406401066



It worked! Thank you so much for sharing your video.

ETA--I am also 5'2'' so seeing the placement of your leg/foot was a great visual.


----------



## poison ivy

disneygal55 said:


> I was also questioning the "safety" issue regarding leaving valuables outside my immediate area while on the ride. Wondering how far away the bins are.



As others have posted.  The bins are in only in your area when you ride.  They are directly behind the vehicles (right next to where the person is standing far left of this photo.)


----------



## poison ivy

yulilin3 said:


> Let's see if this works.
> Here's the video of me testing the vehicle, again I'm 5'2" 190lbs
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10213278710508070&id=1406401066



you rock.  but where can I view it since I'm not on FB.  It won't come up.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Update: My Dad and I both rode FoP.
The ride is incredible in every way possible (my opinion). The ride is definitely intense, and I do agree with the Soarin + Star Tours comparison. I would say that it is worth the wait, but it is hard to fathom waiting 4 hours for a ride. It took us 15 minutes from the time of entering the FP area to riding the attraction. The FP line was interesting, but wish I could have seen the floating avatar. I can't wait to ride it again!

I still haven't been on Na'vi River Journey. I will probably do that during EMH sometime this week.

We had lunch at Satuli, and I have to say that it is now my favorite quick service location in AK easily.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Anyone try that multicolored drink???  Good?


----------



## Planogirl

yulilin3 said:


> Let's see if this works.
> Here's the video of me testing the vehicle, again I'm 5'2" 190lbs
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10213278710508070&id=1406401066


Do the leg things cut into your legs at all? Do your feet touch the ground or something else? Do your knees press up against anything?

So many questions but one of my legs has a lot of issues. Thanks for the video.


----------



## yulilin3

CampbellzSoup said:


> Anyone try that multicolored drink???  Good?


Good but sweet for me


Planogirl said:


> Do the leg things cut into your legs at all? Do your feet touch the ground or something else? Do your knees press up against anything?
> 
> So many questions but one of my legs has a lot of issues. Thanks for the video.


As you can see in the video a had the tip of my feet (toes) on the ground rest of feet elevated but i could've put my feet flat. Your shins/kness press against foam (i took pictures will post later) the leg restraint touched the back of my leg but it wasn't tight


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Farro said:


> Can this thread go back to answering everyone's questions about the new Land?


I'd agree, just isn't this the one place to discuss all things Pandora? That discussion was related. 



JennLTX said:


> Disney math at work:  "The wait's ONLY three hours!!!"
> 
> Seriously, I AM starting to feel a little more optimistic about our visit to AK on Sunday and Monday.  I appreciate SO MUCH all the live reports that have been posted here.


Indeed!! But for holiday wkd + opening wknd + EMH day, I think anyone would have expected longer waits today. I posted a pic earlier where NRJ AND FoP were each only 90min...

Now...


----------



## yulilin3

And we got in line. 170 minutes posted, got in line art 4:40pm almost about to leave the cave area


----------



## CampbellzSoup

@yulilin3 what would you say it tastes like?

Ps I saw your Facebook your smile is infectious


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Also has anyone posted photos with the mountain photopass at night???  I'd love to see that.


----------



## monorailmom

I rode FOP during the DVC preview.  Mind you, I am kind of a ride wimp.  I love BTMRR and SDMT, but don't ride Space Mtn., Everest, RnRc, or TOT.  I don't get motion sick, but don't ride Star Tours simply because I didn't like it that much.

I did better than I thought I would!  The chair thing isn't bad at all.  I had a teenage boy next to me, who immediately kind of "leaned in" when he sat down.  I was not planning on that, haha.  I stayed more "sitting up" than he did.  I felt the back restraint come up and it was fine.  My feet were on the floor, heels raised maybe a little.  I don't remember noticing the leg restraints, so they couldn't have been bad. 

It is intense at times.  When I could tell the Banshee was going to dive or do something I didn't like, I just closed my eyes.  Yes, I obviously felt the chair moving up and down while my eyes were closed but it wasn't bad.  Somehow I could tell when it was "okay" to open them again.  Incredible.  I will ride it again (with a  FP hopefully!!!) this summer when we are back in WDW with our kids.  

It was incredible.  I was definitely nervous but glad I tried it.


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> Let's see if this works.
> Here's the video of me testing the vehicle, again I'm 5'2" 190lbs
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10213278710508070&id=1406401066


yulilin3, you are the best.  THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


----------



## poison ivy

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'd agree, just isn't this the one place to discuss all things Pandora? That discussion was related.
> 
> 
> Indeed!! But for holiday wkd + opening wknd + EMH day, I think anyone would have expected longer waits today. I posted a pic earlier where NRJ AND FoP were each only 90min...
> 
> Now...
> 
> View attachment 240671



With all the previews and this being Monday, I'm not surprised.  A lot of the more traditional opening day park goers may have ridden ahead of time.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

poison ivy said:


> With all the previews and this being Monday, I'm not surprised.  A lot of the more traditional opening day park goers may have ridden ahead of time.


That might be some of it... but still... Memorial Day weekend??  I'm still surprised by the shorter wait times than expected.

Like I said yesterday... FEA and RnR tied NRJ yesterday.  Now, is it Kali that has a longer wait than NRJ?

I know I'll keep this thread in my saved ones and compare to SW Land opening... and even Toy Story...


----------



## marciemi

Quick meet with @yulilin3 and her daughter, marciemi and my husband in green, and @AMusicLifeForMe and his dad at the test seat!


----------



## marciemi

Seemed far less crowded today than yesterday. Parked close enough to walk into the park vs tram. No line to enter AK or Pandora at 3. Quick meet up pic above and then rode FOP. Yesterday was 40 minutes to the first preshow; today took 11. Still weren't running single rider but a couple times walked back asking for any singles as they needed them. Still a line for the gift shop but seemed short.


----------



## KKB

We loved FoP yesterday & have FPs for NJ Thurs. 

Kids want to ride FoP again--anyone there at rope drop today & head straight over? What were waits?


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

Back again and tried mobile ordering for the first time and it was amazing. It took me longer to actually enter in my order on the app (only because with custmized some things in my bowl) than it did for it to be prepared. Ordered at 6:16pm, my order was on the counter at 6:18pm.


----------



## Marmitefruit

Looking forward to seeing what the queue times are like once EMH becomes less frequent.


----------



## patrickpiteo

yulilin3 said:


> Good but sweet for me
> 
> As you can see in the video a had the tip of my feet (toes) on the ground rest of feet elevated but i could've put my feet flat. Your shins/kness press against foam (i took pictures will post later) the leg restraint touched the back of my leg but it wasn't tight


Thanks great video also good to know that yiuncan keep your feet flat if you want to ....


----------



## CounselorX

yulilin3 said:


> Walked into Pandora no line.
> Ordered lunch at Satu'li with the mobile app, super fast
> Talked to the manager and he said that they are adding it to Pizzafari, Flame Tree and Restaurantosaurus



Awesome. I'll definitely use it at Flame Tree. Did he give a time frame?


----------



## Yaz

I just wanted to mention that my family decided to do FoP again at about 3:15pm. Posted wait time was 90 mins. but we ended up waiting a little over 2.5 hours.

At 5:30pm, we waited in a very short line and entered Windtraders in 5 mins. Afternoon/evening seems to be to be the best time to go.

If we decide to head to Pandora during EMH, I'll be sure to report back. I spoke with a CM and they said they are trying to avoid closing off the FoP and NRJ lines before EMH as well.


----------



## CounselorX

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> We had lunch at Satuli, and I have to say that it is now my favorite quick service location in AK easily.



That's a bold statement, since Flame Tree is my favorite quick service on property


----------



## ashleymrush

yulilin3 said:


> Walked into Pandora no line.
> Ordered lunch at Satu'li with the mobile app, super fast
> Talked to the manager and he said that they are adding it to Pizzafari, Flame Tree and Restaurantosaurus


Did they say how soon that would be?


----------



## lovethattink

I'm presently at Satu'li. No line to get in Pandora.


----------



## PattyN

We will be at AK next Monday. EMH is at 7 am (gah) so we are planning on being there. Am I right in thinking that buses won't run from Pop until 6 am? I thought I saw that they start an hour ahead of park opening. Planning on River first thing and then FP for FoP at 8:40. We have Tusker reservations at 10:20. I was thinking that usually should be no problem getting through a ride, but now I'm starting to worry that we'll get held up in the line. What do you think? I'm sure we need to get in the FP line on the dot- do you think we'll make it through in time?


----------



## BenKling

Now that everything is up and running for the general public, how are people fitting on the FoP? Does it seem like adjustments have been made to seats? Cast members more comfortable with telling people how to sit?

I'm like 95 percent sure should be ok to ride (based on YouTube and Twitter folks who've been successful) but any info would be great!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Back again and tried mobile ordering for the first time and it was amazing. It took me longer to actually enter in my order on the app (only because with custmized some things in my bowl) than it did for it to be prepared. Ordered at 6:16pm, my order was on the counter at 6:18pm.



Can you do mobile ordering from the regular disney app or is it done with something different?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

For those who have used Rider Switch/Swap in the past few days:
Now that FOP has been open to all, is rider switch for those with FPs still handled the same as it is elsewhere? (Meaning not all in the party need a FP)
We currently have FPs for all of us, just at different times, but if we can get a Rider Swap for the 2nd group, I'm thinking I will go with my original plan and get FPs for the 2nd group to ride RJ with the little ones while we FP FOP.
I assume it's the same, but I don't want to lose our FPs if I change it and it's not the same, so just triple checking!

THANKS TO ALL THE REPORTING TOO!!!! Sooo helpful, and entertaining!


----------



## Jetku

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> For those who have used Rider Switch/Swap in the past few days:
> Now that FOP has been open to all, is rider switch for those with FPs still handled the same as it is elsewhere? (Meaning not all in the party need a FP)
> We currently have FPs for all of us, just at different times, but if we can get a Rider Swap for the 2nd group, I'm thinking I will go with my original plan and get FPs for the 2nd group to ride RJ with the little ones while we FP FOP.
> I assume it's the same, but I don't want to lose our FPs if I change it and it's not the same, so just triple checking!
> 
> THANKS TO ALL THE REPORTING TOO!!!! Sooo helpful, and entertaining!



My wife and I both had FPs yesterday, and both got rider swap tickets. She didn't want to go again later, so I got 3 FoP rides in one day with 5-10 minute waits!


----------



## lovethattink

DHS seemed way more crowded than AK, both park and parking lot.


----------



## CAS239

PattyN said:


> We will be at AK next Monday. EMH is at 7 am (gah) so we are planning on being there. Am I right in thinking that buses won't run from Pop until 6 am? I thought I saw that they start an hour ahead of park opening. Planning on River first thing and then FP for FoP at 8:40. We have Tusker reservations at 10:20. I was thinking that usually should be no problem getting through a ride, but now I'm starting to worry that we'll get held up in the line. What do you think? I'm sure we need to get in the FP line on the dot- do you think we'll make it through in time?



Buses will be running more than an hour prior to park openings. Usually about 2 hours prior


----------



## yulilin3

CampbellzSoup said:


> @yulilin3 what would you say it tastes like?
> 
> Ps I saw your Facebook your smile is infectious


 it's fruity, mix of green apple and passion fruit



CampbellzSoup said:


> Also has anyone posted photos with the mountain photopass at night???  I'd love to see that.


I did not see any photopass Saturday evening but I'll keep my eyes opened today



marciemi said:


> Quick meet with @yulilin3 and her daughter, marciemi and my husband in green, and @AMusicLifeForMe and his dad at the test seat!
> View attachment 240674


And you can see how short I am



CounselorX said:


> Awesome. I'll definitely use it at Flame Tree. Did he give a time frame?





ashleymrush said:


> Did they say how soon that would be?


No he just said soon



Vicki Rickerd said:


> Can you do mobile ordering from the regular disney app or is it done with something different?


Yes. Regular app. If you go on it now on the Satu'li page you can see mobile ordering


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Let's see if this works.
> Here's the video of me testing the vehicle, again I'm 5'2" 190lbs
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10213278710508070&id=1406401066



Thanks for posting - really helpful to see how one positions themselves


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> And you can see how short I am


And there's absolutely nothing wrong with that. As you know, I can relate to that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Update: My Dad and I both rode FoP.
> The ride is incredible in every way possible (my opinion). The ride is definitely intense, and I do agree with the Soarin + Star Tours comparison. I would say that it is worth the wait, but it is hard to fathom waiting 4 hours for a ride. It took us 15 minutes from the time of entering the FP area to riding the attraction. The FP line was interesting, but wish I could have seen the floating avatar. I can't wait to ride it again!
> 
> I still haven't been on Na'vi River Journey. I will probably do that during EMH sometime this week.
> 
> We had lunch at Satuli, and I have to say that it is now my favorite quick service location in AK easily.



So glad you both got to ride and you have enjoyed it so far

What did you get to eat? ( if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CampbellzSoup said:


> Anyone try that multicolored drink???  Good?



The reviews I read have said it is very sweet - best to be shared


----------



## TheMaxRebo

marciemi said:


> Quick meet with @yulilin3 and her daughter, marciemi and my husband in green, and @AMusicLifeForMe and his dad at the test seat!
> View attachment 240674



Great picture - I always loved be when people who chat on threads like this get to meet in*real* life


----------



## TLPL

If i rope drop AK and go to FoP, what's the chance of finishing the ride by noon? We are going end of July, I am planning to go to AK three days, for first day I have booked FP for FoP at 8pm- 9pm ( will try to stay away from Pandora untill the evening), for the second day, I currently have the FP for river journey for 11am - noon. Will it work? Will I make it in time?


----------



## PrincessV

I survived opening weekend!

We went yesterday (Sunday, 5/28). Arrived at AK around 2pm and no lines, no wait to get into the park. Felt like a normal park day. We walked by the Pandora entrance and saw how they had it prepped for a queue, but there was no line waiting to get in. We didn't go in then. We thought we'd head to Pandora around 6:30 & eat at Satu'li before our FOP FP, but there was a looooong line to get in at that point. So we ate elsewhere and entered Pandora at our FP time.

Wow, wow, WOW! I'm so impressed with what they did - really amazing, the scale of it all, especially the floating mountains. The sight lines are incredible! And FOP blew me away; just astounding. Got to ride it twice thanks to the gift of an unused rider switch that matched our party size! First time, I was very comfortable in the seat. Second time, it squeezed me in so hard, I literally could not take a deep breath. And I'm only 5'1", 120lbs. IDK what happened.

We spent some time after just checking out Pandora after dark. The bioluminescence is very cool, but I think I actually enjoyed all the details in daylight more. Line for gift shop was crazy; easily an hour. 2 hour wait for NRR; we have FP for it in July, so we skipped it. We had our fill and skipped EMH.

I'm glad we have lots yet to explore for our next visit!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

PattyN said:


> We will be at AK next Monday. EMH is at 7 am (gah) so we are planning on being there. Am I right in thinking that buses won't run from Pop until 6 am? I thought I saw that they start an hour ahead of park opening. Planning on River first thing and then FP for FoP at 8:40. We have Tusker reservations at 10:20. I was thinking that usually should be no problem getting through a ride, but now I'm starting to worry that we'll get held up in the line. What do you think? I'm sure we need to get in the FP line on the dot- do you think we'll make it through in time?


 
 Same here, trying to figure out best time to get there.  No fast passes for FOP. Hoping if we are there by 6:30 that will be good enough to keep the wait under an hour.


----------



## yulilin3

Asked an  explorer about the conservation fund activity
She said  that it's spotty on the app but if you go to facebook messenger and type explore pandora you will be conected to Fits.
And I'm sure you can do it from home. We did the four activities and were able to pick an   animal for disney to contribute $10
Got screenshots and will post tomorrow


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

For anyone who is interest in another play-by-play......Welcome to another post of waiting in line for FoP! 120 min posted wait time when I got into the queue, walked right to the caverns. So far about 10 min faster than yesterday's 5 hour wait time (originally posted 120). (Yesterday: Caverns to airlock was 41 min). Just got to the airlock. I'll post the full schedule once I'm out. Stay tuned! 



DisneyKoolaid said:


> Recap of my wait time below. I'm usually the most impatient park goer ever, since I'm usually a single rider (and usually won't get on a ride without FP) I get antsy if I ever have to wait more than 30 min. But today's insanely long wait didn't make me want to go on FoP any less.
> 
> I think I also lucked out with the people who I've waited in line with, they've all been awesome. People in line always ask me if I think the wait is worth it (especially today) but I'm always hesitant to respond because I don't want them to come out being disappointed based on my personal bias (this is probably my new favorite ride at WDW)
> 
> (Times below are when I arrived at each different room/location)
> 12:19pm entrance
> 1:07 caverns
> 1:48 airlock
> 1:50 pre-bioluminescence
> 2:08 bioluminescence
> 3:15 lab
> 4:12 banshee mural room
> 4:43 link room
> 4:50-4:55 (estimate, didn't get the time) instruction video room


----------



## vikkil70

Loved reading this thread over the weekend and getting all the reports from opening.  We go in August and I can't wait to see Pandora. My boys will be too once, on the night before we leave, we tell them where we are really headed on vacation. They keep seeing commercials on TV and tell me how they wish we could go this year and see it, lol.  

  I still have a few weeks to get my touring plans in order before my FP+ window opens.  Still going back and forth between FPing NRJ or FoP.  We have two days and one evening at AK so I will try for one on each day but really want to see the FoP que.  Hoping on our first AK day to FP NRJ and hit FoP at RD, that way if the line is too insane we can always skip it knowing we have a FP for it later in the week. Our second AK day our second to last day so hoping I can get a FoP FP.

  I also an really looking forward to trying Satuli Canteen. My boys are pretty picky eaters but I am tired of always getting usual theme park food. I figure they should fine with the chicken or beef with rice and no sauce, if not they can get the kids hot dog.  I don't think they would like the cheeseburger pods because neither one eats mustard on their burgers. 

The mobile ordering sounds great but has anyone heard when or if they are going to start accepting QS dining credits? 

81 more days woohoo!!


----------



## yulilin3

Forgot to add a couple off things
It seems rooms D get the pre show video without the decontamination segment and the weird "oh wait a minute, put the standby video" my experience the 3 times I've been in D
Also at Satu'li the rice id's very bland, flavorless imo. With the kids order out doesn't come with any sauce but you can ask for a small cup of it. We did that today and they gave us the 3 to taste


----------



## CampbellzSoup

@yulilin3 thanks for checking for the photopass!


----------



## capegirl

monorailmom said:


> I rode FOP during the DVC preview.  Mind you, I am kind of a ride wimp.  I love BTMRR and SDMT, but don't ride Space Mtn., Everest, RnRc, or TOT.  I don't get motion sick, but don't ride Star Tours simply because I didn't like it that much.
> 
> I did better than I thought I would!  The chair thing isn't bad at all.  I had a teenage boy next to me, who immediately kind of "leaned in" when he sat down.  I was not planning on that, haha.  I stayed more "sitting up" than he did.  I felt the back restraint come up and it was fine.  My feet were on the floor, heels raised maybe a little.  I don't remember noticing the leg restraints, so they couldn't have been bad.
> 
> It is intense at times.  When I could tell the Banshee was going to dive or do something I didn't like, I just closed my eyes.  Yes, I obviously felt the chair moving up and down while my eyes were closed but it wasn't bad.  Somehow I could tell when it was "okay" to open them again.  Incredible.  I will ride it again (with a  FP hopefully!!!) this summer when we are back in WDW with our kids.
> 
> It was incredible.  I was definitely nervous but glad I tried it.



I'm nervous too. You mentioned the lower back restraint was fine; would you say the ride was in anyway rough on your back? I've read reports that say it is a smooth ride, but others say it is similar to Star Tours which is kind of jerky.
I would hate to miss out, but I don't want to do anything I will regret either.


----------



## Atilley

capegirl said:


> I'm nervous too. You mentioned the lower back restraint was fine; would you say the ride was in anyway rough on your back? I've read reports that say it is a smooth ride, but others say it is similar to Star Tours which is kind of jerky.
> I would hate to miss out, but I don't want to do anything I will regret either.



I have lower back trouble and rode it  twice last Monday during the AP preview. It did not aggravate my back at all. I agree with the reports that the ride is smooth with no jerking. I do not think you will regret riding it.


----------



## poison ivy

PrincessV said:


> I survived opening weekend!
> 
> We went yesterday (Sunday, 5/28). Arrived at AK around 2pm and no lines, no wait to get into the park. Felt like a normal park day. We walked by the Pandora entrance and saw how they had it prepped for a queue, but there was no line waiting to get in. We didn't go in then. We thought we'd head to Pandora around 6:30 & eat at Satu'li before our FOP FP, but there was a looooong line to get in at that point. So we ate elsewhere and entered Pandora at our FP time.
> 
> Wow, wow, WOW! I'm so impressed with what they did - really amazing, the scale of it all, especially the floating mountains. The sight lines are incredible! And FOP blew me away; just astounding. Got to ride it twice thanks to the gift of an unused rider switch that matched our party size! First time, I was very comfortable in the seat. Second time, it squeezed me in so hard, I literally could not take a deep breath. And I'm only 5'1", 120lbs. IDK what happened.
> 
> We spent some time after just checking out Pandora after dark. The bioluminescence is very cool, but I think I actually enjoyed all the details in daylight more. Line for gift shop was crazy; easily an hour. 2 hour wait for NRR; we have FP for it in July, so we skipped it. We had our fill and skipped EMH.
> 
> I'm glad we have lots yet to explore for our next visit!



thanks for the review.  The restraint system squeezing you sounds like a malfunction given your height and weight. This it the first time I've heard of a situation like this. Were you positioned any differently on the seat the 2nd time?  Not good IMO.


----------



## freediverdude

I imagine the deal with accepting the dining credits would be that it's one thing to take an order with a credit card in the app, but it's a whole different ballgame to set up the app to recognize which items are eligible for the dining plan, what can be substituted, what drinks/desserts go with how many credits you're using, separating the dining credit part of the order from the rest and doing payment for each, etc.  And the dining credit system probably means merging the app with the resort system or something like that.  Way more complicated.


----------



## yulilin3

We just left.Both entrance and exit could be done through the Tiffins bridge.


----------



## capegirl

Atilley said:


> I have lower back trouble and rode it  twice last Monday during the AP preview. It did not aggravate my back at all. I agree with the reports that the ride is smooth with no jerking. I do not think you will regret riding it.



I can't tell you how happy I was to hear this!


----------



## rteetz

Looks like FoP was cut off for the night before EMH. NRJ reads 95 minutes on MDE.


----------



## elaine amj

yulilin3 said:


> Also at Satu'li the rice id's very bland, flavorless imo. With the kids order out doesn't come with any sauce but you can ask for a small cup of it. We did that today and they gave us the 3 to taste



This actually makes me happy. My kids are used to plain white rice and don't eat seasoned rice. They'll be content with the beef over white rice.


----------



## Nhebron

yulilin3 said:


> We just left.Both entrance and exit could be done through the Tiffins bridge.



I don't really understand how you access the land and there being lines to enter.  That sounds really restrictive and like the area is really small (one way in and out?)


----------



## JPDtheJD

What time should we try to get there tomorrow morning to rope drop FOP without a FP? We will need to do rider switch as well. 7 am?


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

DisneyKoolaid said:


> For anyone who is interest in another play-by-play......Welcome to another post of waiting in line for FoP! 120 min posted wait time when I got into the queue, walked right to the caverns. So far about 10 min faster than yesterday's 5 hour wait time (originally posted 120). (Yesterday: Caverns to airlock was 41 min). Just got to the airlock. I'll post the full schedule once I'm out. Stay tuned!



This is for those who are asking "how much longer from this point in the line?"
120 min posted wait time (accurate wait time)

Times listed below are the times that I reached each part of the queue:

7:21pm entrance walked right to the caves

7:23 cavern 1

7:36 cavern 2

7:56 airlock

8:00 pre-bioluminescence

8:09 bioluminescence

8:32 lab

8:56 banshee mural

9:11 "wait may be longer than expected" announcement

9:12 lines to the link chamber

9:18 link chamber


Walked out of the ride at 9:38pm and FoP was closed to everyone except FP and resort guests.


----------



## ScienceDad

I will be in DAK on Wednesday. Hoping that being a weekday it will be slightly less busy. B

If I get there at rope drop and rush to the boat ride how long do you think the wait would be? We have FP for FOP luckily.


----------



## rteetz

ScienceDad said:


> I will be in DAK on Wednesday. Hoping that being a weekday it will be slightly less busy. B
> 
> If I get there at rope drop and rush to the boat ride how long do you think the wait would be? We have FP for FOP luckily.


I will be there Wednesday as well. I think you should be fine. You might have a wait but it shouldn't be too bad. At least not 90+ minutes bad at rope drop.


----------



## 4everDW

Thoroughly enjoying the play by play experiences.  We're heading to DW on Wednesday!  Hoping the new area calms down...a little.


----------



## Disney_traveler

Please correct me if I am wrong but is Pandora only:
2 rides
2 eateries
2 gift shops
And a whole lot of scenery?


----------



## Jetku

Some very brief "dining" reviews...

Breakfast French toast (no picture)
It was good, not great. The French toast was a bit dry but the blueberry cream cheese topping was delicious. The sausage was on point. 

 
The Night Blossom

This drink is fantastic...if you like lime. I don't. It's a limeade base with some dessert pear flavor and passion fruit boba. The pear was great and boba were a nice addition. I got it as a treat for my 20mo to try (as I don't like lime) and she couldn't really drink it through the super wide paper straw. Still a bit too young I guess. 

 
The Blueberry Cheesecake

This was great - I will get it again. It was sweet enough, but not too sweet. Definitely a cream cheese mousse consistency, but didn't taste like you were biting into raw cream cheese. I ordered via the app, hit "I'm here" and it was ready within 2 minutes!  Great feature.


----------



## rteetz

Disney_traveler said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong but is Pandora only:
> 2 rides
> 2 eateries
> 2 gift shops
> And a whole lot of scenery?


1 shop. 1 face paint experience. The scenery is an attraction in itself.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

CounselorX said:


> That's a bold statement, since Flame Tree is my favorite quick service on property


I will admit. I have never eaten there. That is because I don't like beans, and I think that is the only side they offered when I wanted to try it. I'm also from KC so I'm afraid to try any BBQ from another location lol (not really an excuse).


TheMaxRebo said:


> So glad you both got to ride and you have enjoyed it so far
> 
> What did you get to eat? ( if you don't mind me asking)


I got the beef with the rice. My sauce I chose was the onion chimichuri. It shockingly went together really well in my opinion. The fish also looked good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Looks like FoP was cut off for the night before EMH. NRJ reads 95 minutes on MDE.



Do you mean cut off for the night including EMH so those in line for EMH won't get to ride?  Or cut off for regular time and then reopen for EMH?


----------



## Liljo22

Nhebron said:


> I don't really understand how you access the land and there being lines to enter.  That sounds really restrictive and like the area is really small (one way in and out?)



It's opening weekend so Disney is doing crowd control during busy times.  After the craziness dies down, there will not be lines to enter.  Also there are two paths in to Pandora.  One from Discovery Island and one from Africa.  As part of the crowd control, at points they were having guests enter through one and exit through the other.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do you mean cut off for the night including EMH so those in line for EMH won't get to ride?  Or cut off for regular time and then reopen for EMH?


Cut off for regular guests so they can clear up the line before they reopen it for EMH. They have done that the last two nights.


----------



## Alpineslide

My family and I were at AK at 6:00 am for a 7:00 am opening today. We weren't the first ones there but we were close to the front at the beginning. Trying to push a stroller through the crowd held us up and we dropped back from our original position quite a bit. Despite that we went straight to FOP and had very little wait. Afterwards we went into    the Navi store and bought a couple shoulder banshees for my two boys.
We were in the line for the Navi River Journey by 8:00 am with roughly a 30 minute que.
Afterwards we ate breakfast at the Satu'li Canteen using the mobile app ordering system...very quick service and good food in my opinion.
We left Pandora for a few fast pass rides elsewhere in AK before returning to eat lunch at the Satu'li Canteen...quick service again despite being quite a bit busier than they were earlier in the day. We liked their lunch menu as well.
Following lunch we had a FP for a second round of FOP...loved it as much as the first time.

I spent a good portion of the rest of the day trying to modify our FP selections with a third round of FOP, I just kept hoping someone would drop their FP for some reason and I could snap it before anyone else....no such luck.


----------



## Lesley Wake

For Satuli Canteen mobile ordering, can you add the flute cup? It doesn't show up as an option.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Cut off for regular guests so they can clear up the line before they reopen it for EMH. They have done that the last two nights.



Ok, yeah - just checking if I t was different for tonight ... that is what I was expecting so was afraid it was for the jugular got completely


----------



## yulilin3

CampbellzSoup said:


> @yulilin3 thanks for checking for the photopass!


No Photopass tonight 



elaine amj said:


> This actually makes me happy. My kids are used to plain white rice and don't eat seasoned rice. They'll be content with the beef over white rice.


Just letting you know the rice is brown not white


----------



## HydroGuy

lowe@massed.net said:


> How were you able to get FPs for both rides on the same night?


That was the part of my post that said "it was a glitch - no longer available - please don't ask". 

You would have to go back a hundred pages or more in this thread to read about it.


----------



## ari23

Does anyone know if they're going to keep shutting down the rides at 9:00 for EMH. We are going June 15th and we have a fastpass for FOP at 9:15pm, will they allow us to ride it?  We were hoping to go to windtraders after because my daughter really wants a banshee she is a big avatar fan, but should we go earlier in the day to get one? We won't be staying for the EMH.


----------



## mesaboy2

ari23 said:


> Does anyone know if they're going to keep shutting down the rides at 9:00 for EMH. We are going June 15th and we have a fastpass for FOP at 9:15pm, will they allow us to ride it?  We were hoping to go to windtraders after because my daughter really wants a banshee she is a big avatar fan, but should we go earlier in the day to get one? We won't be staying for the EMH.



If you have a FP, I'd be surprised if Disney did not honor it.


----------



## karin037

Does anyone know what time the earliest bus to the AK is for 7am EMH?  We are staying at Pop Century.  We will have an ECV and a wheelchair, so we want to make sure we will be at the bus stop very early.  What time should we be at the bus stop?  We are so excited about visiting Pandora!!


----------



## phillipsjp2003

Alpineslide said:


> My family and I were at AK at 6:00 am for a 7:00 am opening today. We weren't the first ones there but we were close to the front at the beginning. Trying to push a stroller through the crowd held us up and we dropped back from our original position quite a bit. Despite that we went straight to FOP and had very little wait. Afterwards we went into    the Navi store and bought a couple shoulder banshees for my two boys.
> We were in the line for the Navi River Journey by 8:00 am with roughly a 30 minute que.
> Afterwards we ate breakfast at the Satu'li Canteen using the mobile app ordering system...very quick service and good food in my opinion.
> We left Pandora for a few fast pass rides elsewhere in AK before returning to eat lunch at the Satu'li Canteen...quick service again despite being quite a bit busier than they were earlier in the day. We liked their lunch menu as well.
> Following lunch we had a FP for a second round of FOP...loved it as much as the first time.
> 
> I spent a good portion of the rest of the day trying to modify our FP selections with a third round of FOP, I just kept hoping someone would drop their FP for some reason and I could snap it before anyone else....no such luck.



We will be there on June 10th and are planning to do a very similar plan. Did you drive or take a bus to be there by 6:00 am?


----------



## HydroGuy

Cinderella94 said:


> I've read here that the FP line for FOP has been up to 45 minutes- what about NRJ?


FWIW, we rode NRJ FP both Saturday and Sunday. Both days it was pretty quick. 10 minutes, maybe 15.


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

ari23 said:


> Does anyone know if they're going to keep shutting down the rides at 9:00 for EMH. We are going June 15th and we have a fastpass for FOP at 9:15pm, will they allow us to ride it?  We were hoping to go to windtraders after because my daughter really wants a banshee she is a big avatar fan, but should we go earlier in the day to get one? We won't be staying for the EMH.



When they "shut down" FoP for EMH, the only people that are able to go on are FP and/or resort guests only, so you'll be fine


----------



## ari23

DisneyKoolaid said:


> When they "shut down" FoP for EMH, the only people that are able to go on are FP and/or resort guests only, so you'll be fine


Okay thanks so much! This is our first time at Disney so I have no idea how it works.


----------



## CAS239

capegirl said:


> I'm nervous too. You mentioned the lower back restraint was fine; would you say the ride was in anyway rough on your back? I've read reports that say it is a smooth ride, but others say it is similar to Star Tours which is kind of jerky.
> I would hate to miss out, but I don't want to do anything I will regret either.



It's like star tours as in your seat moving and it being a motion simulator. It doesn't bounce around and it's not rough


----------



## HydroGuy

Wohjen said:


> We are going on the 3rd for 7:00 am EMH. I'll have my 70+ yr old in-laws with us (great shape and can run, if needed  I planned on driving to beat the park buses and arriving about 6. What I'm wondering is what happens when the park opens. For example, if we are close to the front and there are a bunch of people behind us, is it a free for all when they open? Or a controlled walk into pandora? We have FP's for FOP later but I'd like to do the queue too.  I just don't want to get there real early then have to take off running for the ride line if that's what people behind us in line will be doing...


I was there opening day Saturday for 7AM EMH. We arrived at the queue at about 6:10AM. There was a single no bag line and multiple bag check lines. All very orderly.

Once they let people into the parks prior to 7AM, there was mostly order but some folks doing foolish things like walking through the planters to get an advantage. We did not go to Pandora which is where everyone else went as we had FPs for later. No idea of what it was like in Pandora itself at that point.


----------



## HydroGuy

Planogirl said:


> I have seen many reviews for NRJ and most say it is pretty with an amazing animatronic but the ride is short and has little story line. A few do like it a lot and a few say one and done.
> 
> It appears that FOP is the big story here. At least so far.


What she said!

FWIW, we have done FOP and NRJ twice each this past opening weekend.


----------



## CAS239

Nhebron said:


> I don't really understand how you access the land and there being lines to enter.  That sounds really restrictive and like the area is really small (one way in and out?)



Two paths in/out. But the path by Lion King they've only been using as an exit, no entrance, to create form due to crowds.

When there's lines to enter it's formed outside of Pandora. It's near the tree of life and island mercantile shop and goes back up the entrance bridge. 

There's nothing restrictive


----------



## CAS239

ari23 said:


> Does anyone know if they're going to keep shutting down the rides at 9:00 for EMH. We are going June 15th and we have a fastpass for FOP at 9:15pm, will they allow us to ride it?  We were hoping to go to windtraders after because my daughter really wants a banshee she is a big avatar fan, but should we go earlier in the day to get one? We won't be staying for the EMH.



Of course you'll be able to ride. When you read that they "shut down" the ride, it just means they close standby to allow everyone's already in line to hopefully get through and ride before the 11pm EMH starts


----------



## Tatania

yulilin3 thanks so much for posting the video. I can see that if one has long legs and heavier thighs, the problem could come from trying to fit the legs into the rather small space. I was toying with the idea of making a side trip to WDW when I'm in Fort Lauderdale on a business trip in the fall just to visit Pandora  (living in the Pacific NW means not being able to drop into WDW whenever, LOL) however, it would be frustrating to fork out the money and book extra time and then not be able to ride FOP. Have to think on that.


----------



## HydroGuy

suyama said:


> Has anyone here been able to get FPP for either Pandora ride the same day or maybe day before?  It seems like there would be random cancellations but I've been refreshing fpp availability  quite often and nothing ever comes up. Are they not releasing cancellations back into the system?


Yes. Lots of posts in this thread but on one of mine I was standing next to a couple in FOTLK line and they got an NRJ FP same day. Others in this thread have posted this same experience. I have not heard of anyone getting FOP FP same day. Just too high in demand.


----------



## 4Rfamily

Alpineslide said:


> My family and I were at AK at 6:00 am for a 7:00 am opening today. We weren't the first ones there but we were close to the front at the beginning. Trying to push a stroller through the crowd held us up and we dropped back from our original position quite a bit. Despite that we went straight to FOP and had very little wait. Afterwards we went into    the Navi store and bought a couple shoulder banshees for my two boys.
> We were in the line for the Navi River Journey by 8:00 am with roughly a 30 minute que.
> Afterwards we ate breakfast at the Satu'li Canteen using the mobile app ordering system...very quick service and good food in my opinion.
> We left Pandora for a few fast pass rides elsewhere in AK before returning to eat lunch at the Satu'li Canteen...quick service again despite being quite a bit busier than they were earlier in the day. We liked their lunch menu as well.
> Following lunch we had a FP for a second round of FOP...loved it as much as the first time.
> 
> I spent a good portion of the rest of the day trying to modify our FP selections with a third round of FOP, I just kept hoping someone would drop their FP for some reason and I could snap it before anyone else....no such luck.


Thanks for this.  Will have a similar plan with stroller in 2 weeks.  BTW where is stroller parking near NRJ?


----------



## HydroGuy

karly05 said:


> 2 questions about FOP:
> 
> 1) Single Rider Line - where does it run in relation to the standby or FP lines? I know the FP line bypasses the bioluminescent/"Night" portion of the standby queue. Does the Single Rider line bypass or go through that? I have a lot of trouble with dark queues. I'd like to use SR and not need a FP, but not if I have to go through the dark part of the queue. (For reference, luckily a wonderful fellow guest stepped in and helped me through the Little Mermaid queue this year when she saw me groping along).
> 
> 2) Can you wear a "neck wallet/pouch" under your shirt, or a small waist-pack on FoP? I know everyone will say it's no big deal, but I'm paranoid about putting phone/ID/credit cards in a bin out of my sight/reach while riding, and my pockets tend not to be that large/deep.
> 
> Thanks! I won't be there until next year, but I'm looking forward to visiting the new attractions.



On Saturday and Sunday AFAIK SR was not open. I asked both days. From what I could tell, it paralleled the FP line.



disneygal55 said:


> I was also questioning the "safety" issue regarding leaving valuables outside my immediate area while on the ride. Wondering how far away the bins are.



I would not want to put my wallet in the bin behind me out of an abundance of caution, but I put everything else. The bins are roughly 5 ft behind you. Unless you are extremely slow getting off the ride vehicle, there is no way for anyone to get back there to get your stuff. The doors close when the ride starts and no one can get back there except you and the 7 other people in your room on the other ride vehicles. I felt totally safe with my things there.

I would think a neck pouch would be fine except it might interfere with the contact point at your chest. If you are Ok with the possible discomfort, it should be fine. Or you may have to shorten the neck strap so it rides higher than the chest contact point.


----------



## HairyChest

The impressions im getting from people that have been there seem like the daytime is really beautiful but the nightime is a bit of a letdown. If true, i hope they can improve the "glowing" of the land overtime because i think lighting can always be improved a la under the sea with the little mermaid.


----------



## rteetz

According to WDWNT, EMH guests are being allowed into the FoP queue in small batches. The wait time is posted at 90 minutes as of 5 minutes ago.


----------



## rteetz

HairyChest said:


> The impressions im getting from people that have been there seem like the daytime is really beautiful but the nightime is a bit of a letdown. If true, i hope they can improve the "glowing" of the land overtime because i think lighting can always be improved a la under the sea with the little mermaid.


It really depends on who you talk to. May feel it is great as is at night. Some were expecting more.


----------



## HydroGuy

Planogirl said:


> Do the leg things cut into your legs at all? Do your feet touch the ground or something else? Do your knees press up against anything?
> 
> So many questions but one of my legs has a lot of issues. Thanks for the video.


That is so hard to generalize. I am a big guy - 6 ft, 240 lbs. For me the leg restraints were a non-issue. I barely noticed them. No cutting. No discomfort. No tightness. I could move my legs around a bit. Knees free to move around. My feet did touch the foot supports which were flat if I recall. Mostly with the knees I noticed the simulation of the breathing banshee in and out slightly. HTH.


----------



## bizeemom4

phillipsjp2003 said:


> We will be there on June 10th and are planning to do a very similar plan. Did you drive or take a bus to be there by 6:00 am?



That's our day too


----------



## HydroGuy

PattyN said:


> We will be at AK next Monday. EMH is at 7 am (gah) so we are planning on being there. Am I right in thinking that buses won't run from Pop until 6 am? I thought I saw that they start an hour ahead of park opening. Planning on River first thing and then FP for FoP at 8:40. We have Tusker reservations at 10:20. I was thinking that usually should be no problem getting through a ride, but now I'm starting to worry that we'll get held up in the line. What do you think? I'm sure we need to get in the FP line on the dot- do you think we'll make it through in time?


Unless you have a special transportation situation (wheelchair/ECV/ huge stroller) then Uber or a taxi may be the best bet. We Ubered from the Swan for Saturday EMH at 7AM. THe drive took 2 minutes to arrive. We go to AK at 6:10AM.

I did not want to chance a slow bus, or multiple pickups in the AM. $10 on Uber well spent IMO.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Forgot to add a couple off things
> It seems rooms D get the pre show video without the decontamination segment and the weird "oh wait a minute, put the standby video" my experience the 3 times I've been in D
> Also at Satu'li the rice id's very bland, flavorless imo. With the kids order out doesn't come with any sauce but you can ask for a small cup of it. We did that today and they gave us the 3 to taste



I had the kid's chicken and salad during preview. Very dry and bland, imho.  I asked for the creamy herb sauce. Made a world of difference. I'm so glad I asked for a sauce!

The beef and sweet potato hash would be fine without a sauce. But I don't think the hash is a choice on kid meals.



Disney_traveler said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong but is Pandora only:
> 2 rides
> 2 eateries
> 2 gift shops
> And a whole lot of scenery?



There's 2 shops? I've been in one. 

Tiffin's is just outside Pandora. Satu'li is inside Pandora.


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

As far as single rider line goes, I finally noticed today that they do merge you into the same line as the FP right away at the entrance, but you break off into a separate line once you get past the airlock (after the caverns). CMs were still telling me today that there aren't any plans to start using it yet. Though CMs have always asked for single riders to come forward once you're in the lines before the link chambers (just no official SR line yet)


----------



## HydroGuy

TLPL said:


> If i rope drop AK and go to FoP, what's the chance of finishing the ride by noon? We are going end of July, I am planning to go to AK three days, for first day I have booked FP for FoP at 8pm- 9pm ( will try to stay away from Pandora untill the evening), for the second day, I currently have the FP for river journey for 11am - noon. Will it work? Will I make it in time?


EMH morning or not? Rope drop like you arrive at the entrance at rope drop or you arrive 60 minutes before? Park opens at 8AM or 9AM?

If no EMH AM and you arrive 60 minutes early for an 8AM park opening, it is hard to see how you will not be able to finish FOP by noon. Same thing for a 9AM opening really.

The wild card is (as always) whether there are any hiccups in the ride system that takes it down or reduces capacity.

HTH


----------



## DOOM1001

CAS239 said:


> Of course you'll be able to ride. When you read that they "shut down" the ride, it just means they close standby to allow everyone's already in line to hopefully get through and ride before the 11pm EMH starts


I got in the standby line for FoP at 8:59pm tonight,so what you're saying if I would have gotten in line like 2 minutes later I would have been out of luck as they would have closed the standby??The wait time at the time I entered was 145 minutes,I waited 110,1 hour 50 minutes,it was long but worth it because I really enjoyed the ride,best simulator ever!!It was like almost 100 degrees in Orlando today so no way I was going in there with the sun out.I walked into the park around 7:30 or so and with the sun coming down it was still warm but getting much more pleasant to be out.We hadn't eaten since lunch so we ate at the Satu'li Canteen before getting in line,the food was good and I loved the restaurant,the menu could use a few more options but overall solid place.I mostly saw Pandora at sunset and at night and I thought it was beautiful,I'm glad I first experienced it at night as I thinkif I would have been there today with the heat how it was I wouldn't have enjoyed it like I did,at least for me its one of the places in WDW I'm really going to enjoy being there at night over the day,just like how I prefer MK at night versus the day.I'm going back Wednesday night to ride the Na'vi river journey,the wait today was at 95 minutes around 9pm and 50 minutes when we left around 11:15.I mentioned before on these boards how I was not a fan of the movie Avatar,fell asleep at the movie theater watching it but that didn't matter as everything I saw tonight exceeded my expectations for the land,Disney did a solid job.I hear the river journey ride is short but hopefully it'll still be a worthy complimentary ride for the land cause the FoP ride is a true E-ticket.Hopefully the singles line works well in  future as its a very rerideable ride,the singles was closed when I stepped into the queue tonight.


----------



## CounselorX

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I will admit. I have never eaten there. That is because I don't like beans, and I think that is the only side they offered when I wanted to try it. I'm also from KC so I'm afraid to try any BBQ from another location lol (not really an excuse).



Hahah, I understand. You should try it, though. Their ribs and chicken are way above most other quick service foods in terms of quality. I'm not too crazy about beans either, but theirs are pretty good as well.


----------



## Accident

CounselorX said:


> That's a bold statement, since Flame Tree is my favorite quick service on property



I've never had a good meal at flame tree..   I think I go the wrong time and it's obviously dried out and been under a warmer for a long time..    

Most of Satuli is exactly what I would make myself at home so it's good, they aren't wrong that it might be the best counter service but I make that stuff at home so I want something different when out.     The cheeseburger buns are great but I want them with other types of sides, not a fan of the "chips" they come with


----------



## NaughtyDog

I'm going to Disney this upcoming weekend Saturday June 3 and Sunday June 4.

In an effort to minimize my wait in the standby lines for FOP and NRJ, I am planning on being there for rope drop one or possibly both mornings if necessary.

On Saturday Animal Kingdom opens at 7am for EMH and 8am for off site guests (which I will be) and on Sunday Animal Kingdom and 8am for everyone.

If I am only going one of the mornings, it looks like Sunday is a better bet as there won't be on-site guests in the park an hour before I could get in.

My question is how early should I plan on getting to Animal Kingdom those mornings.  That is, if arriving at 5am means saving 5 minutes in the standby line over arriving at 7am then I'd just as soon sleep in.


----------



## CounselorX

Accident said:


> I've never had a good meal at flame tree..   I think I go the wrong time and it's obviously dried out and been under a warmer for a long time..
> 
> Most of Satuli is exactly what I would make myself at home so it's good, they aren't wrong that it might be the best counter service but I make that stuff at home so I want something different when out.     The cheeseburger buns are great but I want them with other types of sides, not a fan of the "chips" they come with



Weird, I've eaten there quite a few times and it's always been fresh. It might be because I'm always there in September when free dining is out and it's always busy, so they're probably cranking the meat out fresh all day.


----------



## beesly

lovethattink said:


> There's 2 shops? I've been in one.
> 
> Tiffin's is just outside Pandora. Satu'li is inside Pandora.



Definitely just one shop, but I think the second "eatery" @Disney_traveler is referring to might be Pongu Pongu. Even though it's really a drink stand, it is the only place serving the lumpia.


----------



## JerseyJanice

@yulilin3 Thank you for posting the link to your seating video. 

Thanks in general for your helpfulness on this thread over the weekend. It was fun and exciting to follow it.


----------



## monorailmom

capegirl said:


> I'm nervous too. You mentioned the lower back restraint was fine; would you say the ride was in anyway rough on your back? I've read reports that say it is a smooth ride, but others say it is similar to Star Tours which is kind of jerky.
> I would hate to miss out, but I don't want to do anything I will regret either.



It was not rough on my back at all.  It is very smooth, you do rise up and down, but not jerky at all.


----------



## Alpineslide

karin037 said:


> Does anyone know what time the earliest bus to the AK is for 7am EMH?  We are staying at Pop Century.  We will have an ECV and a wheelchair, so we want to make sure we will be at the bus stop very early.  What time should we be at the bus stop?  We are so excited about visiting Pandora!!


We are staying at Coronado Springs and the first bus arrived at 5:33 am. Not sure if this is the usual time or if it was just for Pandoras opening weekend. Ask the resort when you arrive.


----------



## Alpineslide

phillipsjp2003 said:


> We will be there on June 10th and are planning to do a very similar plan. Did you drive or take a bus to be there by 6:00 am?



The bus picked us up at 5:33 an


----------



## yulilin3

I keep remembering things:
I have seen now about 5 Disney rented and personal ECV's in line for FoP.
My DD16 first time at night time was last night. She was blown away. I don't tell her what I think of rides or shows at Disney cause I want her to give me her unbiased opinion. She loved it. Said it was the most calming, beautiful sensation. That when we went back to "Earth" through the bridge Earth felt so boring and lacking of color 
f you want to see the full effect you have to be in Pandora when it's completely dark and not just during actual sun setting. Last night sunset was at 8:17pm but complete darkness was closer to 9pm. Also I'm sure that a full Earth moon will detract a bit with it's brightness.
We again did FoP and waited 2 hours for it, she said she would be ok waiting about an hour and a half on a regular day, it has become her favorite ride. NRJ she said she wouldn't wait more than 30 minutes not because it isn't beautiful but because it's a simple boat ride.


----------



## yulilin3

More FoP test vehicles pics
that's the cushion for your knee/shin/lef depending on how long or short your legs are. For me as you can see in the video I posted yesterday it hits right at my knee
















And again here's the video so you guys don't have to look back pages for it. @rteetz  feel free to add these to your front page if you'd like
<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/vi...deos/10213278701227838/&show_text=0&width=560" width="560" height="315" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>


----------



## yulilin3

And here are the screen shots from the Explore Pandora activity using Facebook Messenger. This activity is supposed to pop up as you enter Pandora on your MDE app but it's been glitchy, through fb we had no problem playing 












We did 4 activities, it's kinda like a scavenger hunt where Fits tells us and shows us a picture of what to find ( a flower, totem, the helicopter over taken by moss) and explains how nature works in Pandora and on Earth. She would ask something like "do you know any spiny plants back on Earth" and you would anser "yes or no" and then she would explain...nice little activity to explore Pandora and help some animals in the process


----------



## elaine amj

yulilin3 said:


> Just letting you know the rice is brown not white



Thanks! Now its time to train the kids to eat brown rice lol! Good incentive


----------



## belle1986

We are flying in tomorrow morning. Originally I was planning to go straight to AK and get what we could done before heading to Pandora for our 620 FOP fp. Now that I see that the other rides we are interested in have been included in the 11-1emh I'm thinking of going to another park and heading to Ak in time for our fp and hanging around through emh(we are onsite).  From the latest reports it seems that's a less crazy time of day. Is this a good plan?


----------



## HydroGuy

belle1986 said:


> We are flying in tomorrow morning. Originally I was planning to go straight to AK and get what we could done before heading to Pandora for our 620 FOP fp. Now that I see that the other rides we are interested in have been included in the 11-1emh I'm thinking of going to another park and heading to Ak in time for our fp and hanging around through emh(we are onsite).  From the latest reports it seems that's a less crazy time of day. Is this a good plan?


I would say so. I have not been able to figure out if AK is going to keep the other non-Pandora rides open for EMH PM or not. I think the ridership has been pretty low on those. So that may factor in. Maybe others here know more than I do.


----------



## poison ivy

yulilin3 said:


> More FoP test vehicles pics
> that's the cushion for your knee/shin/lef depending on how long or short your legs are. For me as you can see in the video I posted yesterday it hits right at my knee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again here's the video so you guys don't have to look back pages for it. @rteetz  feel free to add these to your front page if you'd like
> <iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/yulady.rodriguezguerrero/videos/10213278701227838/&show_text=0&width=560" width="560" height="315" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>




This explains a lot to me.  The first time I rode I hit that cushion at the knee also.  I'm 5'4 and my calf/shin/foot was placed very similar to yours in the video. 

the 2nd time I rode, I repositioned myself more in line with riding a racebike, sat back on the seat a little more and pulled my knees higher up into that cavity.  This put me on my toes where the upper part of my calf was no longer hitting that restraint, the bottom of my leg was now higher up.  In fact I didn't feel the restraint hitting the back of my calf at all.  I remember pushing my leg back to see where it was, and thinking there was a lot of room back there before I felt it.


----------



## danikoski

PattyN said:


> We will be at AK next Monday. EMH is at 7 am (gah) so we are planning on being there. Am I right in thinking that buses won't run from Pop until 6 am? I thought I saw that they start an hour ahead of park opening. Planning on River first thing and then FP for FoP at 8:40. We have Tusker reservations at 10:20. I was thinking that usually should be no problem getting through a ride, but now I'm starting to worry that we'll get held up in the line. What do you think? I'm sure we need to get in the FP line on the dot- do you think we'll make it through in time?


You may want to Uber over. Others have said that there is a lot of people that show up at 6:30 when the resort busses show up. So if you get there ahead of that you should get in the FP line a little quicker, depending on the crowd rush.


----------



## disneyholic family

yulilin3 said:


> Let's see if this works.
> Here's the video of me testing the vehicle, again I'm 5'2" 190lbs
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10213278710508070&id=1406401066



thanks!!  so i see they have a test vehicle outside now..
that's great!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I keep remembering things:
> I have seen now about 5 Disney rented and personal ECV's in line for FoP.
> My DD16 first time at night time was last night. She was blown away. I don't tell her what I think of rides or shows at Disney cause I want her to give me her unbiased opinion. She loved it. Said it was the most calming, beautiful sensation. That when we went back to "Earth" through the bridge Earth felt so boring and lacking of color
> f you want to see the full effect you have to be in Pandora when it's completely dark and not just during actual sun setting. Last night sunset was at 8:17pm but complete darkness was closer to 9pm. Also I'm sure that a *full Earth moon *will detract a bit with it's brightness.
> We again did FoP and waited 2 hours for it, she said she would be ok waiting about an hour and a half on a regular day, it has become her favorite ride. NRJ she said she wouldn't wait more than 30 minutes not because it isn't beautiful but because it's a simple boat ride.



stupid Earth with it's stupid moon - always ruining everything


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> More FoP test vehicles pics
> that's the cushion for your knee/shin/lef depending on how long or short your legs are. For me as you can see in the video I posted yesterday it hits right at my knee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again here's the video so you guys don't have to look back pages for it. @rteetz  feel free to add these to your front page if you'd like
> <iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/yulady.rodriguezguerrero/videos/10213278701227838/&show_text=0&width=560" width="560" height="315" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>



Thanks for posting this.  Quick question - for the sensation of *feeling* the banshee under you, does the sensation come from those pads that your knees where pushed against, or the leg locks behind your legs or from like the center part?  Guess I am wonder where to push against to get the most sensation - forward into the pads or squeeze my thighs together more or something else?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

belle1986 said:


> We are flying in tomorrow morning. Originally I was planning to go straight to AK and get what we could done before heading to Pandora for our 620 FOP fp. Now that I see that the other rides we are interested in have been included in the 11-1emh I'm thinking of going to another park and heading to Ak in time for our fp and hanging around through emh(we are onsite).  From the latest reports it seems that's a less crazy time of day. Is this a good plan?



Just to be clear on your plans, is it to do Pandora and then leave and be done with Pandora and do other things and then leave the park?  Not sure how it will be tomorrow (and I am very curious as I will be there as well) but to date they have been lining people up beforehand who want to get into Pandora for the EMH, so if you leave to go do the other things you might not be able to get back into Pandora


----------



## Lost Yeti

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for posting this.  Quick question - for the sensation of *feeling* the banshee under you, does the sensation come from those pads that your knees where pushed against, or the leg locks behind your legs or from like the center part?  Guess I am wonder where to push against to get the most sensation - forward into the pads or squeeze my thighs together more or something else?



Squeeze your thighs together


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for posting this.  Quick question - for the sensation of *feeling* the banshee under you, does the sensation come from those pads that your knees where pushed against, or the leg locks behind your legs or from like the center part?  Guess I am wonder where to push against to get the most sensation - forward into the pads or squeeze my thighs together more or something else?


the banshee breathing comes from the center. So the inner part of your legs/thighs. Just like you would feel from a horse


----------



## ThistleMae

JMSMommy said:


> Okay, that feeling of almost being able to reach out and touch the orange grove? It is there on this ride but also in 3D. I think you will love it. If you haven't ridden the new Soarin' lower your expectations a bit as the transitions are more flinch inducing and the camera distortion on the screen is distracting. Makes me sad. I miss the old version now.


Awe...really?  I haven't ridden the new soarin' yet, why would they make it less awesome?  And thanks for the thumbs up on FOP!


----------



## ThistleMae

yulilin3 said:


> the banshee breathing comes from the center. So the inner part of your legs/thighs. Just like you would feel from a horse


OMG...this sounds so awesome!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lost Yeti said:


> Squeeze your thighs together





yulilin3 said:


> the banshee breathing comes from the center. So the inner part of your legs/thighs. Just like you would feel from a horse



Thank you!  That is what I thought but wanted to confirm!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ThistleMae said:


> Awe...really?  I haven't ridden the new soarin' yet, why would they make it less awesome?  And thanks for the thumbs up on FOP!



With the new Soarin' I think where you sit matters a lot.  Ask to sit in row B1 and you will be in the middle (so less distortion) and not have any feet in your field of view.


----------



## lovethattink

I sat in the test vehicle.  I'm claustrophobic and minded it. The back piece didn't bother me though. The thing that touched my calves was actually painful. I'm 4'10'', kid sized. Wondering if there's a way to make the calf restraint less painful.  Have any of your kids said anything about the calf restraint hurting?

I am going to ride it once! I tackled cancer, I can handle 5 minutes cooped up to ride!


----------



## JerseyJanice

ThistleMae said:


> Awe...really?  I haven't ridden the new soarin' yet, why would they make it less awesome?  And thanks for the thumbs up on FOP!



This isn't a thread about Soarin' obviously, but I found the new version no less awesome than the original. I had read a lot of criticism about the CGI and "distortion," but I wasn't bothered by either and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## marciemi

HydroGuy said:


> FWIW, we rode NRJ FP both Saturday and Sunday. Both days it was pretty quick. 10 minutes, maybe 15.


We rode it with FP both Sat and Sun as well and it was under 5 minutes each time (late afternoon both days).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lovethattink said:


> I sat in the test vehicle.  I'm claustrophobic and minded it. The back piece didn't bother me though. The thing that touched my calves was actually painful. I'm 4'10'', kid sized. Wondering if there's a way to make the calf restraint less painful.  Have any of your kids said anything about the calf restraint hurting?


This doesn't sound too promising... I've been worried about my calves; height-wise I don't think I'd face the same issue, but now I'm wondering about my kids...?


----------



## marciemi

JerseyJanice said:


> This isn't a thread about Soarin' obviously, but I found the new version no less awesome than the original. I had read a lot of criticism about the CGI and "distortion," but I wasn't bothered by either and enjoyed it very much.


Agreeing I'm off topic, but I wasn't bothered by the CGI or the distortion (even though it's obvious), but the abrupt transitions.  Even after many times they still bother me so I usually close my eyes for a couple seconds at the end of each scene.


----------



## wareagle57

I've been trying hard to keep up with this page over the weekend and tracking wait times and closures.

Does anyone have a brief rundown of how things were handled each morning and EMH evenings? I'm mostly curious in live reports of how the EMHs have been handled each night. The app shows the rides closed well into EMH most nights, but then will update around midnight showing both rides at an hour or more. What do you think can be reasonably expected to accomplish moving forward over the next month? Do they open the ride lines only for a few minutes and then close them again so it's only possible to ride one?


----------



## PrincessV

poison ivy said:


> thanks for the review.  The restraint system squeezing you sounds like a malfunction given your height and weight. This it the first time I've heard of a situation like this. Were you positioned any differently on the seat the 2nd time?  Not good IMO.


I think it's possible that I settled myself farther forward before the restraints came up the second time, but not by much if I did. Next time I ride, I'll try to leave a little wiggle room and see if it changes things. I'm very short-waisted (in addition to just being short to start lol!), and my bottom ribs hit against the front pad on the console. So with the back restraint super tight the second time, there wasn't space enough to draw a deep breath because my ribs hit the front before they could fully expand, if that makes sense. If I got up on my tiptoes and lifted my ribs above the pad, I could breath deeply, but that wasn't a comfortable way to experience the ride. It's short enough that it wasn't a major issue, but my first round with a less-tight back restraint was definitely more enjoyable!

My son, FWIW, is a few inches taller than I, but 10 pounds lighter, and he said his back restraint was tighter the second time, too, but his ribs all cleared the console, so it was a non-issue.



yulilin3 said:


> f you want to see the full effect you have to be in Pandora when it's completely dark and not just during actual sun setting. Last night sunset was at 8:17pm but complete darkness was closer to 9pm.


YES, ITA! We started in Pandora in daylight, exited FOP at sunset, and stayed until after full dark - it was very cool to watch the full transformation.



Lost Yeti said:


> Squeeze your thighs together


This!!! ^ I haven't been riding in years, but I used to ride horses - I kept finding myself "steering" the banshee with my thighs exactly how I would a horse, because the sensation was so realistic and felt so responsive!


----------



## PrincessV

Some random observations I forgot to mention...

1. It was hella HOT in Pandora after sundown. "Stifling" barely begins to describe it. I'd love to see WDW install some big fans up in the trees all around Pandora to help with summer heat.

2. I tried the Mo'ara margarita... a bit much for me. Light on booze, heavy on fruit slush, too sweet for my taste. But I sprang for the silly glowing seed thingy because it felt right to get into the glowing thing lol!

3. My group kept ooing and aahing over the "bio-luminescent" paths... then laughed and laughed at ourselves as we realized how ridiculously exciting some glow-in-the-dark paint and black lights was because Disney. I may or may not be considering painting the sidewalks of my condo and installing black lights in some of the outdoor light sockets.


----------



## mesaboy2

PrincessV said:


> Some random observations I forgot to mention...
> 
> 1. It was hella HOT in Pandora after sundown. "Stifling" barely begins to describe it. *I'd love to see WDW install some big fans up in the trees all around Pandora to help with summer heat.*
> 
> 2. I tried the Mo'ara margarita... a bit much for me. Light on booze, heavy on fruit slush, too sweet for my taste. But I sprang for the silly glowing seed thingy because it felt right to get into the glowing thing lol!
> 
> 3. My group kept ooing and aahing over the "bio-luminescent" paths... then laughed and laughed at ourselves as we realized how ridiculously exciting some glow-in-the-dark paint and black lights was because Disney. I may or may not be considering painting the sidewalks of my condo and installing black lights in some of the outdoor light sockets.



Given how all-in Disney is with theming this area, I can't imagine that will ever happen.


----------



## PrincessV

mesaboy2 said:


> Given how all-in Disney is with theming this area, I can't imagine that will ever happen.


IDK - the foliage is so dense in there, I think they could easily disguise them.


----------



## mesaboy2

PrincessV said:


> IDK - the foliage is so dense in there, I think they could easily disguise them.



They reportedly don't have even hidden Mickeys in there to keep with theming, so there's that.  Not sure I buy it, but still....


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mesaboy2 said:


> Given how all-in Disney is with theming this area, I can't imagine that will ever happen.


If that's true, I think that's ludicrous. Theming is one thing, but disregarding guest comfort for theming? That would be a shame.


----------



## wareagle57

Alpineslide said:


> My family and I were at AK at 6:00 am for a 7:00 am opening today. We weren't the first ones there but we were close to the front at the beginning. Trying to push a stroller through the crowd held us up and we dropped back from our original position quite a bit. Despite that we went straight to FOP and had very little wait. Afterwards we went into    the Navi store and bought a couple shoulder banshees for my two boys.
> We were in the line for the Navi River Journey by 8:00 am with roughly a 30 minute que.
> Afterwards we ate breakfast at the Satu'li Canteen using the mobile app ordering system...very quick service and good food in my opinion.
> We left Pandora for a few fast pass rides elsewhere in AK before returning to eat lunch at the Satu'li Canteen...quick service again despite being quite a bit busier than they were earlier in the day. We liked their lunch menu as well.
> Following lunch we had a FP for a second round of FOP...loved it as much as the first time.
> 
> I spent a good portion of the rest of the day trying to modify our FP selections with a third round of FOP, I just kept hoping someone would drop their FP for some reason and I could snap it before anyone else....no such luck.



Thanks for this update. It's pretty much exactly what I was looking for. We are really hoping to make the most of our 7AM EMH the a month from now. How long did you spend in the gift shop? I'm wondering if it would be possible to get both rides in before 8 am. With this being opening holiday weekend it sounds like it will be possible!


----------



## Firsttimer15

It is outside and everyone knows Florida is hot. People can bring their own personal fans in my opinion.
Somebody that cannot handle heat very well should vacation during cooler month


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

After reading the latest on the crazy crowds with the opening of Pandora, I am wondering how the rest of AK is.  Is the whole park crazy busy as well?  We are arriving this weekend and planning for a half day at AK next week.  Now I am wondering if it is even worth it to try.  Any thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Firsttimer15 said:


> It is outside and everyone knows Florida is hot. People can bring their own personal fans in my opinion.
> Somebody that cannot handle heat very well should vacation during cooler month


They have fans in other locations in WDW, AK included! No reason for them not to try to make guests more comfortable.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

"Pandora was really immersive... LOVED it... except for those FANS... kept me cooler, but REALLY took me out of the story... what a miss..."

Pretty sure this would be said by no one.


----------



## yulilin3

There are fans in the outdoor queue for FoP, not sure if there are some for NRJ. Other than that I don't think  I saw  fans


----------



## rteetz

Create Your Own Avatar Action Figure at ACE Avatar Maker in Pandora – The World of Avatar


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> There are fans in the outdoor queue for FoP, not sure if there are some for NRJ. Other than that I don't think  I saw  fans


There are a couple in NRJ as well based on photos/video I have seen.


----------



## rteetz

As of 10:30 EST on MDE

Flight of Passage 240 minutes
Navi River Journey 90 minutes


----------



## Juliet0778

Cool to hear how everyone is enjoying FOP.  I was too chicken to do a FP because I get sick at 3d IMAX. And even Soarin' was iffy...I kept having to focus on one point. And no way I'm standing in line for hours.    Maybe I'll try it next trip, but this trip I'll just enjoy checking out the land.


----------



## kaybird

Plenty of fans blowing in the outdoor queue for Na'vi River Journey.  Amazing queues on both rides.  We had 8 people, age range 6 through 64, Height range 44" to 6'2".  Every one of us loved both rides, and all of us fit perfectly in FoP.  Totally awesome experience, so very fortunate to have been there on opening day!  A side note, while in the line for Pandora, was able to get the AP pin, Opening day pin, and the 250 limited edition pin set!  Great new land, so beautiful both day and night!


----------



## Fantasia79

Any info on how long people are waiting in FP+ lines?


----------



## anna0513

If you can only book fastpass 30 days out you are out of luck for Flight of Passage.  I've given up.


----------



## belle1986

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just to be clear on your plans, is it to do Pandora and then leave and be done with Pandora and do other things and then leave the park?  Not sure how it will be tomorrow (and I am very curious as I will be there as well) but to date they have been lining people up beforehand who want to get into Pandora for the EMH, so if you leave to go do the other things you might not be able to get back into Pandora


Yes! Go to Pandora around 6pm for FOP fp,possibly standby NRJ, eat and get out to the hopefully emptier stuff left open in AK, namely Everest in the dark.


----------



## Canesfan3234

Quick thoughts from someone who was able to do both rides via fastpass. 

Na'vi River Journey

I may be in the minority, but I was disappointed. Like the movie, the ride was visually stunning, but empty. You really do feel like you are on a boat in the middle of Pandora, but the ride feels like its missing something. There's no story that is typical of pretty much every slow moving ride in Disney. It felt like they spent all their resources on making something visually spectacular and forgot that the ride needed some sort of substance. The thrill rides can get away with a lack of story, but the slow moving ones need to be more than just pretty. 

Side note: poor planning on the boat sizes. I know there are going to be some opening weekend bugs, but trying to fit 4 adults in one row was an absolute disaster. We were paired with a couple that were on the larger size and once they sat down my gf followed. There wasn't even enough room left for a small child. She had to get out and we waited for the next boat. Seems like 3 adults is the max per row. 

Overall, it's a solid ride but for those who are going during the mass hysteria over Pandora, if you can only do one, do FoP. Personally, I would have been disappointed if I had waited in line 3+ hours for NRJ. 

Flight of Passage

The easiest way to describe this is WOW. If you like Soarin, you will absolutely love this ride. Everything feels so real. The wind and surf in your face, the breathing of the banshee between your legs, everything. They left no stone unturned with this ride. I agree with others that its best not to do this ride after eating as you are a bit snug in the seat with the restraints and you really do feel like you are flying and that could cause some post ride nausea if you are full of food. I know some have had issues with the restraints being too tight, neither I nor my gf who is 4'11" had an issue with the restraints.

Pandora itself
It was hard to really get a grasp of everything because there were so many people, but it really it visually stunning. Disney hit a home run. My only complaint and maybe I felt this way because of how many people were there, but Pandora felt on the small side. As beautiful as it is, I wanted more. Felt like they left a little on the table.

The food.

We had the burger buns. They were delicious. My only complaint was that they went a bit over the top on the "earth" food theme. Sorry, I don't want vegetable chips with my burger buns. I want the option of potato chips. Vegetable chips are a cool novelty that goes with the theme, but they tasted bland and I saw a lot of people leave them virtually untouched on their plate. Groups with picky eaters are pretty limited in what they will eat in Pandora. Imo its a simple case of going to far with the theme and considering how many of the Pandora drinks have received poor reviews, I wouldn't be surprised by a pretty substantial menu overhaul in the next few months.

The store
We didn't make it in the store because the line was 2+ hours long, but the banshee puppet people were wearing on their shoulder looked really cool. 

Overall, Avatar is really well done. Disney did a great job. There is room for improvement, but they should be proud of what they created.

Advice for those going over the next couple months without a fastpass. The lines for the rides are going to be 2+ hours all day every day throughout the summer.

What really got people was the line to get into pandora itself. It was 95% in the sun and people were waiting 3+ hours just to get in. W

However, I did notice that on both saturday and sunday, there was a lull in the entry line around 3:30 PM that lasted until about 5:30. That seemed to be the sweet spot where the people who had been in line since 9:00 am were leaving in mass and the people who were trying to get in to see Pandora at night had yet to arrive. During that 2 hour period, the line to get in averaged from 45 minutes to 5 minutes. Best of luck to anyone going in the couple weeks for the first time and enjoy.


----------



## yulilin3

anna0513 said:


> If you can only book fastpass 30 days out you are out of luck for Flight of Passage.  I've given up.


Just letting you know that I have managed to get fp for FoP 30 days out a couple of times for June, so it is possible. Just have to check at 7am on your 30 day mark


----------



## Canesfan3234

OhStuffandFluff said:


> After reading the latest on the crazy crowds with the opening of Pandora, I am wondering how the rest of AK is.  Is the whole park crazy busy as well?  We are arriving this weekend and planning for a half day at AK next week.  Now I am wondering if it is even worth it to try.  Any thoughts?  Thanks!


The lines are longer than normal due to people going to AK for Pandora but bailing on that plan upon seeing the line. Assuming you can get Fast passes for the main non-pandora rides you should still be able to do everything you want to do in AK that isn't pandora.


----------



## SgtTibbs

I have a FoP FP+ for 9:30pm.  I plan to arrive at AK around 9:00pm (via the express bus skipping the front gate) use the "People who have FP's" line to enter Pandora, wander around Pandora until 10:15pm'ish (just before my FP window closes) and then ride.  Any major flaws in that plan based on what people are experiencing?


----------



## anna0513

yulilin3 said:


> Just letting you know that I have managed to get fp for FoP 30 days out a couple of times for June, so it is possible. Just have to check at 7am on your 30 day mark


 

I think because we are going 4th of July week it may be more difficult.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Canesfan3234 said:


> Advice for those going over the next couple months without a fastpass. The lines for the rides are going to be 2+ hours all day every day throughout the summer.


Just one thought to add to this... lines for NRJ on multiple occasions over the opening weekend were 90min or under. It's a 90min wait right now on MDE. 

No guarantee as to how this will shape up over the whole summer, but particularly given less than stellar reviews for NRJ, not sure if this one will see 2+ hour waits throughout...


----------



## yulilin3

anna0513 said:


> I think because we are going 4th of July week it may be more difficult.


Just be on the look out at 7am on your 30 day mark


----------



## anna0513

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just one thought to add to this... lines for NRJ on multiple occasions over the opening weekend were 90min or under. It's a 90min wait right now on MDE.
> 
> No guarantee as to how this will shape up over the whole summer, but particularly given less than stellar reviews for NRJ, not sure if this one will see 2+ hour waits throughout...


I've seen fastpass for that.  I'm thinking my only hope is to get there at rope drop and run right to Avatar Flight of Passage.


----------



## River Country

well here is the question I have.  If you you have FP's which I do have them for both FOP and NRJ on different days do you still have to wait in line to enter Pandora?


----------



## PrincessV

OhStuffandFluff said:


> After reading the latest on the crazy crowds with the opening of Pandora, I am wondering how the rest of AK is.  Is the whole park crazy busy as well?  We are arriving this weekend and planning for a half day at AK next week.  Now I am wondering if it is even worth it to try.  Any thoughts?  Thanks!


I found the rest of the park to be as crowded as I'd expect on memorial Day weekend - definitely not out of the norm. Wait times dropped by a lot as it got later, too. It never felt congested or overcrowded to me - I was in AK from 2pm-7:20pm before entering Pandora, and then again after Pandora from around 9:30-11pm.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> "Pandora was really immersive... LOVED it... except for those FANS... kept me cooler, but REALLY took me out of the story... what a miss..."
> 
> Pretty sure this would be said by no one.


  I'll say this: I found the custodial staff wearing regular park custodial costumes far more "disruptive" to my sense of immersion than some fan-generating air movement on the paths would feel!



Canesfan3234 said:


> However, I did notice that on both saturday and sunday, there was a lull in the entry line around 3:30 PM that lasted until about 5:30. That seemed to be the sweet spot where the people who had been in line since 9:00 am were leaving in mass and the people who were trying to get in to see Pandora at night had yet to arrive.


Yep, that's what we saw on Sunday (5/28), too.


----------



## Liljo22

Canesfan3234 said:


> Quick thoughts from someone who was able to do both rides via fastpass.
> 
> Na'vi River Journey
> 
> I may be in the minority, but I was disappointed. Like the movie, the ride was visually stunning, but empty. You really do feel like you are on a boat in the middle of Pandora, but the ride feels like its missing something. There's no story that is typical of pretty much every slow moving ride in Disney. It felt like they spent all their resources on making something visually spectacular and forgot that the ride needed some sort of substance. The thrill rides can get away with a lack of story, but the slow moving ones need to be more than just pretty.



Don't think you are in the minority(maybe a slight minority).  Getting a lot of reviews that its visually stunning but too short with no story.  

Also, about the room for improvement comment, a couple of people in the know have said there is a possible expansion planned with an additional E ticket ride.  That should help spread the people more but with no announcement yet, I don't see it coming anytime before SW is done.


----------



## PrincessV

River Country said:


> well here is the question I have.  If you you have FP's which I do have them for both FOP and NRJ on different days do you still have to wait in line to enter Pandora?


No. There is a wide path at the Pandora entrance and they had it split in half: on one side was the standby wait queue. On the other was a line of CMs blocking the path and a little area to wait if you have FPs. When they called our FP time, we were able to walk through, and a second line of CMs scanned MBs to confirm FPs. We just walked right in once it was our FP time!


----------



## River Country

PrincessV said:


> No. There is a wide path at the Pandora entrance and they had it split in half: on one side was the standby wait queue. On the other was a line of CMs blocking the path and a little area to wait if you have FPs. When they called our FP time, we were able to walk through, and a second line of CMs scanned MBs to confirm FPs. We just walked right in once it was our FP time!


OK thank you very much


----------



## Canesfan3234

Liljo22 said:


> Don't think you are in the minority(maybe a slight minority).  Getting a lot of reviews that its visually stunning but too short with no story.
> 
> Also, about the room for improvement comment, a couple of people in the know have said there is a possible expansion planned with an additional E ticket ride.  That should help spread the people more but with no announcement yet, I don't see it coming anytime before SW is done.


That doesn't surprise me. My guess would be that they wanted to see how the initial expansion does before adding to it. I think FoP is going to be a top 5 ride resort wide for the foreseeable future and will convince them that another Pandora E-ticket ride would be a good idea. Also agree that it won't happen until after Star Wars is in the finishing stages.


----------



## TXMemaw

wareagle57 said:


> How far back were you in the RD crowd? That's just staggering. I mean SOMEONE has to get to wait for zero minutes, right?



We arrived at the security check point at 7:40 am and were at the gates about 10 minutes later.  They were already letting guests in so not sure how early you'd have to have been there to be first - but yep, I guess someone gets zero minutes!  Lots of people passed us on the way to Pandora (I was using a wheelchair this weekend due to recent knee surgery).  CM's just kept telling guests to please walk.


----------



## anna0513

TXMemaw said:


> We arrived at the security check point at 7:40 am and were at the gates about 10 minutes later.  They were already letting guests in so not sure how early you'd have to have been there to be first - but yep, I guess someone gets zero minutes!  Lots of people passed us on the way to Pandora (I was using a wheelchair this weekend due to recent knee surgery).  CM's just kept telling guests to please walk.



Was it extra morning hours the day you went?  Otherwise I don't understand why they were letting people in before opening time.


----------



## BigredNole

Very long standby times at AK. I hope it smooths out over the next couple of weeks. I have FPs for Pandora, but don't like 60 minute waits for other rides.


----------



## elaine amj

anna0513 said:


> Was it extra morning hours the day you went?  Otherwise I don't understand why they were letting people in before opening time.



Many of the parks open 20-30 mins before "official" opening time. e.g. DHS and Epcot both do this regularly. MK opens after the the welcome show at the Castle - so a few mins before official opening time. I am pretty sure I read that AK did the same over the past weekend. Smart move considering the crazy crowds!


----------



## anna0513

elaine amj said:


> Many of the parks open 20-30 mins before "official" opening time. e.g. DHS and Epcot both do this regularly. MK opens after the the welcome show at the Castle - so a few mins before official opening time. I am pretty sure I read that AK did the same over the past weekend. Smart move considering the crazy crowds!




So I guess we need to be at the gate at 7:30 then.  Its getting earlier and earlier.  lol


----------



## Camama

Help with no fastpasses. AP holder staying offsite and unable to get FP for Pandora. Heading to AK on Friday (non morning EMH day) when park opens at 8. Unsure as to when we should get there. Was thinking 6am. I have read through a ton of these threads and could not find many that did not have a FP so I am having a hard time figuring out a strategy. Have they been letting people in earlier than opening time? If we were to get there at 6am when they "open" at 8 do you think we could do both rides in Pandora in 3 hours? Thanks in advance! I really appreciate it!


----------



## PrincessV

One more thing I thought of: I really regretted not hauling around my Good Camera (35mm). My iPhone just wasn't up to the task of capturing what I wanted, especially after dark. If you enjoy photography and have the space to spare, I highly recommend bringing your Good Camera! I definitely will next time.


----------



## mommyboys3

I was wondering if FoP is more like Soarin or StarTours. My DH gets queasy on simulator rides like ST so he avoids them but his favorite ride ever is Soarin. He has no problem with multiple rides on Soarin. For those that have been on FoP, would you say it's closer to ST or Soarin? Thanks!


----------



## Canesfan3234

Camama said:


> Help with no fastpasses. AP holder staying offsite and unable to get FP for Pandora. Heading to AK on Friday (non morning EMH day) when park opens at 8. Unsure as to when we should get there. Was thinking 6am. I have read through a ton of these threads and could not find many that did not have a FP so I am having a hard time figuring out a strategy. Have they been letting people in earlier than opening time? If we were to get there at 6am when they "open" at 8 do you think we could do both rides in Pandora in 3 hours?


It seems they are letting people into the park before the official opening but not letting anyone into pandora until park opening. If your goal is to wait as little as possible, you need to be at the entrance by 6:00 IMO.


----------



## anna0513

Camama said:


> Help with no fastpasses. AP holder staying offsite and unable to get FP for Pandora. Heading to AK on Friday (non morning EMH day) when park opens at 8. Unsure as to when we should get there. Was thinking 6am. I have read through a ton of these threads and could not find many that did not have a FP so I am having a hard time figuring out a strategy. Have they been letting people in earlier than opening time? If we were to get there at 6am when they "open" at 8 do you think we could do both rides in Pandora in 3 hours?




I think 6 is way early.  It will be hot too to stand outside the gates for 2 hours.  Someone just posted that they do open the gates a little early from time to time.  I'm assuming they probably open them at 7:30 or so if it is scheduled to open at 8.  I'm planning on getting there at 7:30 unless others tell me that is too late.


----------



## Canesfan3234

mommyboys3 said:


> I was wondering if FoP is more like Soarin or StarTours. My DH gets queasy on simulator rides like ST so he avoids them but his favorite ride ever is Soarin. He has no problem with multiple rides on Soarin. For those that have been on FoP, would you say it's closer to ST or Soarin? Thanks!


I would say it is in between. It is more "thrilling" than soarin, but the movements aren't as "jerky" as Star Tours. Your husband should be fine


----------



## TXMemaw

anna0513 said:


> Was it extra morning hours the day you went?  Otherwise I don't understand why they were letting people in before opening time.



Sunday was not EMH but the park did open at 8 and I think that I remember reading that they start letting guests in a little earlier than that.  I don't know what time they actually started letting guests in, but I do know that when we got to the tapstiles at 7:50, guests were already going in.  We visit WDW 3-4 times per year, but rarely (if ever) make it to park openings unless we have a tour so I'm not really sure if this was just because of the large crowds this weekend or if that's the norm.


----------



## anna0513

TXMemaw said:


> Sunday was not EMH but the park did open at 8 and I think that I remember reading that they start letting guests in a little earlier than that.  I don't know what time they actually started letting guests in, but I do know that when we got to the tapstiles at 7:50, guests were already going in.  We visit WDW 3-4 times per year, but rarely (if ever) make it to park openings unless we have a tour so I'm not really sure if this was just because of the large crowds this weekend or if that's the norm.



Were there a ton of people already inside when you got there at 7:50?


----------



## TXMemaw

PrincessV said:


> One more thing I thought of: I really regretted not hauling around my Good Camera (35mm). My iPhone just wasn't up to the task of capturing what I wanted, especially after dark. If you enjoy photography and have the space to spare, I highly recommend bringing your Good Camera! I definitely will next time.



Agree with this 100%!  I was really glad that I had my good camera with me.  Those pics are much better than the one's I got on my phone especially in the evening.


----------



## tinydancr06

This is such a great thread! Thank you to everyone who's been contributing such great info!

I've been trying to keep up so I'm sorry if my question has already been covered but how has parking been for the night EMH? My husband and I are going for a short trip in two weeks and have a lot to squeeze in in a short time period. For one day we have FoP and other AK FPs earlier in the day and then I was thinking of heading over to MK to catch Happily Ever After before heading back to AK for EMH to see Pandora at night and hopefully ride NRJ. I'm wondering if this is crazy and if we'll have trouble finding parking. We're WDW pros but trying to see all the exciting new stuff in just a few days is throwing my planning off.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Canesfan3234 said:


> The lines are longer than normal due to people going to AK for Pandora but bailing on that plan upon seeing the line. Assuming you can get Fast passes for the main non-pandora rides you should still be able to do everything you want to do in AK that isn't pandora.


Thank you for this info!  We do want to do the other non-Pandora stuff and have a fast pass for the safari, EE, and Navi River ride.  So hopefully we will still get to walk around Pandora, but also enjoy the other sights and sounds of AK!


----------



## BigredNole

To go along with this "early" question, it was my understanding the parking lot did not open until an hour before park opening. How many hours early can you get through the parking gates?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

anna0513 said:


> I think 6 is way early.  It will be hot too to stand outside the gates for 2 hours.  Someone just posted that they do open the gates a little early from time to time.  I'm assuming they probably open them at 7:30 or so if it is scheduled to open at 8.  I'm planning on getting there at 7:30 unless others tell me that is too late.


Agree. Getting there at 6am means a two-hour wait just to not have... a 2hr (plus) wait?  I'd skip it before I would do that, personally.


----------



## TXMemaw

anna0513 said:


> Were there a ton of people already inside when you got there at 7:50?



It was crowded at the security check point but once we got to the tapstiles and into the park, it wasn't too bad.  Everyone was at Pandora though.  The SB time was 60 minutes for NRJ when we got in the line at 8:02 and 10 minutes later, it was already up to 120 minutes.  I'm not sure what the SB times for FOP were.  We had a FP for that so I wasn't paying attention.  I talked to several people in lines on Sunday who also got to the park early but did other attractions outside of Pandora and they said those were walk on's for the first 60-90 minutes that the park was open.


----------



## JerseyJanice

@PrincessV OT, but I love your avatar.


----------



## PrincessV

JerseyJanice said:


> @PrincessV OT, but I love your avatar.


Thank you! It explains perfectly how I usually feel when trying to plan a WDW vacation lol!


----------



## wareagle57

cmarsh31 said:


> Yup - http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/0...ing-extra-magic-hours-disneys-animal-kingdom/
> 
> Looks like a few other things to do!


I thought this was only for opening weekend?


----------



## JerseyJanice

Canesfan3234 said:


> That doesn't surprise me. My guess would be that they wanted to see how the initial expansion does before adding to it. I think FoP is going to be a top 5 ride resort wide for the foreseeable future and will convince them that another Pandora E-ticket ride would be a good idea. Also agree that it won't happen until after Star Wars is in the finishing stages.



I would have expected them to have some kind of Avatar themed show. Live shows tie up a lot of guests at one time. Maybe there is one in the works. If so, I hope it's as good as Festival of the Lion King or the old Tarzan show, and not lame and boring like Nemo.


----------



## yulilin3

tinydancr06 said:


> This is such a great thread! Thank you to everyone who's been contributing such great info!
> 
> I've been trying to keep up so I'm sorry if my question has already been covered but how has parking been for the night EMH? My husband and I are going for a short trip in two weeks and have a lot to squeeze in in a short time period. For one day we have FoP and other AK FPs earlier in the day and then I was thinking of heading over to MK to catch Happily Ever After before heading back to AK for EMH to see Pandora at night and hopefully ride NRJ. I'm wondering if this is crazy and if we'll have trouble finding parking. We're WDW pros but trying to see all the exciting new stuff in just a few days is throwing my planning off.


You can park at AK in the morning, bus to and from MK so you don't have to move your car


----------



## Canesfan3234

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Thank you for this info!  We do want to do the other non-Pandora stuff and have a fast pass for the safari, EE, and Navi River ride.  So hopefully we will still get to walk around Pandora, but also enjoy the other sights and sounds of AK!


because of your fastpass, you will get to walk around pandora without waiting in the long line.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Canesfan3234 said:


> because of your fastpass, you will get to walk around pandora without waiting in the long line.


That is fabulous to hear!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Any word on if they are selling out of the interactive Banshees?  My son is definitely going to want one of those!


----------



## snoopy352

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Agree. Getting there at 6am means a two-hour wait just to not have... a 2hr (plus) wait?  I'd skip it before I would do that, personally.


While I agree that getting there at 6am is too early, this line of thinking is a bit faulty b/c you are waiting in line when nothing else is open, thus not wasting precious park time while waiting vs. wasting precious park time if you were to wait between 8 and 10.


----------



## wilkeliza

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Any word on if they are selling out of the interactive Banshees?  My son is definitely going to want one of those!



They are not selling out of the Banshees but are getting lower on supplies of specific color combos (the blue one see in the promo photos). They also seem to run out of the stands you can buy.


----------



## Canesfan3234

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Any word on if they are selling out of the interactive Banshees?  My son is definitely going to want one of those!


no idea, but if you are only going for half a day, you won't get into the store to buy a banshee. the line to get into the store has been 2+ hours long


----------



## Canesfan3234

snoopy352 said:


> While I agree that getting there at 6am is too early, this line of thinking is a bit faulty b/c you are waiting in line when nothing else is open, thus not wasting precious park time while waiting vs. wasting precious park time if you were to wait between 8 and 10.


there's also not as much sun to deal with at 6 am


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

snoopy352 said:


> While I agree that getting there at 6am is too early, this line of thinking is a bit faulty b/c you are waiting in line when nothing else is open, thus not wasting precious park time while waiting vs. wasting precious park time if you were to wait between 8 and 10.


I fully understand that.  I arrive early to get in as many rides as possible, and to avoid standing around in lines in general.  Getting there at 6am for an 8am opening would be a non-starter for us.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Canesfan3234 said:


> no idea, but if you are only going for half a day, you won't get into the store to buy a banshee. the line to get into the store has been 2+ hours long


Do you know if the lines stay that long during the EMH at night for resort guests?


----------



## Camama

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I fully understand that.  I arrive early to get in as many rides as possible, and to avoid standing around in lines in general.  Getting there at 6am for an 8am opening would be a non-starter for us.


Lots of good points. I am thinking if waiting 2 hours at 6 can save us a 3-4 hour wait if we get there closer to open then we have saved 1-2 hours. Either way is not ideal.


----------



## Canesfan3234

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Do you know if the lines stay that long during the EMH at night for resort guests?


I don't know. I would assume the line is shorter but I would guess that those who got into line before EMH started aren't going to be turned away. You are going for EMH anyway so it doesn't hurt to try, but I wouldn't count on being able to get in.


----------



## danikoski

Camama said:


> Lots of good points. I am thinking if waiting 2 hours at 6 can save us a 3-4 hour wait if we get there closer to open then we have saved 1-2 hours. Either way is not ideal.



If you are driving yourself, I'd get there at 6 or 6:30 and pick up breakfast on the way. Eat breakfast in the car and then at 7 or 7:15 go get in line. That way, if there's a mob of people, you can get in line earlier, but if there isn't, you can relax in the car until you need to go stand outside.


----------



## Hopefully

Canesfan3234 said:


> I don't know. I would assume the line is shorter but I would guess that those who got into line before EMH started aren't going to be turned away. You are going for EMH anyway so it doesn't hurt to try, but I wouldn't count on being able to get in.



Reports of both nights on opening weekend are that they stop allowing non resort guests in the FoP Standby line about 9 PM. That way the line clears and they start letting the EMH resort guests in the line around 11. So yes, you could be turned away if you are not already in line.
Also the EMH FoP Standby line has been closed around 12AM so again lots of folks not getting to ride.


----------



## anna0513

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I fully understand that.  I arrive early to get in as many rides as possible, and to avoid standing around in lines in general.  Getting there at 6am for an 8am opening would be a non-starter for us.



how do you do that if the parking lot doesn't open until an hour before anyway?  Do the buses from the resorts go earlier?


----------



## CrimsonCurls

This is probably going to seem like a totally silly question, but since I've heard that people with bigger calves are having issues fitting on Flight of Passage, I'm gonna ask anyway. Is there anyway someone with the stereotypical, large dancer/gymnast calves have trouble fitting? I have to buy wide-calf boots, despite being slender everywhere else, and I'm a teeny-tiny bit worried that I won't fit.


----------



## FireflyTrance

Just got back from a week at WDW. My Mom and Sister thought about checking out FoP, but when they saw the 300 minute wait they decided to just wait until next time


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

We are here now eating at Satulli Canteen. There's was a long line just to enter Pandora at 9:45. We went to do safari ride and Caring for Giants. At 12:15 we were able to walk into Pandora with no line. It was easy to order food through the app and we found a table even though it is crowded.    Waiting for nrj fast pass at 1:35.


----------



## Canesfan3234

Hopefully said:


> Reports of both nights on opening weekend are that they stop allowing non resort guests in the FoP Standby line about 9 PM. That way the line clears and they start letting the EMH resort guests in the line around 11. So yes, you could be turned away if you are not already in line.
> Also the EMH FoP Standby line has been closed around 12AM so again lots of folks not getting to ride.


yea, but a store=sales=money. I find it hard to believe Disney is going to turn away people who want to spend money in their stores. There is a reason the stores on Main Street stay open until 3AM despite the park closing at midnight


----------



## Canesfan3234

CrimsonCurls said:


> This is probably going to seem like a totally silly question, but since I've heard that people with bigger calves are having issues fitting on Flight of Passage, I'm gonna ask anyway. Is there anyway someone with the stereotypical, large dancer/gymnast calves have trouble fitting? I have to buy wide-calf boots, despite being slender everywhere else, and I'm a teeny-tiny bit worried that I won't fit.


You will be fine. I have abnormally large calves due to playing hockey all my life and had no issue fitting.


----------



## yulilin3

anna0513 said:


> how do you do that if the parking lot doesn't open until an hour before anyway?  Do the buses from the resorts go earlier?


the parking lot is always open


----------



## wendydarling78

Are there any Photopass opportunities in Pandora? Either outside by the foliage or on the rides?


----------



## Canesfan3234

wendydarling78 said:


> Are there any Photopass opportunities in Pandora? Either outside by the foliage or on the rides?


Not at the moment. Way too many people in the area to add more cluster points. I would assume there will be photopass opportunities in the future


----------



## Canesfan3234

In case it hasn't been mentioned. For those who have the guest assistance pass, there is a check in point next to tiffins. You get your return time their and once your wait time is up can proceed directly into pandora without waiting in the line.


----------



## wendydarling78

Another question- sorry! If you do the Fastpass line for FoP and the River Journey, do you miss a lot of the line/ride theming?


----------



## Monykalyn

tinydancr06 said:


> I've been trying to keep up so I'm sorry if my question has already been covered but how has parking been for the night EMH? My husband and I are going for a short trip in two weeks and have a lot to squeeze in in a short time period. For one day we have FoP and other AK FPs earlier in the day and then I was thinking of heading over to MK to catch Happily Ever After before heading back to AK for EMH to see Pandora at night and hopefully ride NRJ. I'm wondering if this is crazy and if we'll have trouble finding parking. We're WDW pros but trying to see all the exciting new stuff in just a few days is throwing my planning off.


Spring for Express bus?? then you can skip several security lines and leave car parked at AK?


----------



## CrimsonCurls

Canesfan3234 said:


> You will be fine. I have abnormally large calves due to playing hockey all my life and had no issue fitting.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Hopefully

Canesfan3234 said:


> yea, but a store=sales=money. I find it hard to believe Disney is going to turn away people who want to spend money in their stores. There is a reason the stores on Main Street stay open until 3AM despite the park closing at midnight



If you read my post that you quoted, I specifically addressed the FoP line during night EMH. This is what I thought the poster was asking about.
I said nothing about stores. Stores being open at MK until 3 AM have nothing to do with this topic.
JMHO


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

CrimsonCurls said:


> This is probably going to seem like a totally silly question, but since I've heard that people with bigger calves are having issues fitting on Flight of Passage, I'm gonna ask anyway. Is there anyway someone with the stereotypical, large dancer/gymnast calves have trouble fitting? I have to buy wide-calf boots, despite being slender everywhere else, and I'm a teeny-tiny bit worried that I won't fit.





Canesfan3234 said:


> You will be fine. I have abnormally large calves due to playing hockey all my life and had no issue fitting.



I'm a little concerned about the exact same thing.  *I would just add that the issue seems to be larger than  calf size alone... depends on various proportions, from what I understand*... sounds like a combination of shin length, calf size, shoe size, etc.

I'm glad they have the test seat out, but that doesn't really help when it comes to those of us booking FP now.

Perhaps as more ride, we'll get more detailed reports.  I'm not going until early Aug, but will report back... including my shin length and calf size, to the extent that might be useful to others.  What an odd situation Disney appears to have created wrt fit on this ride...


----------



## rteetz

As of 1:15PM EST

FoP at 240

NRJ at 105


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

All AK waits right now... I find it helpful to see how the whole park is/isn't impacted... over the past few days, NRJ has been pretty close (sometimes a bit above sometimes a bit below) the wait for Kali...


----------



## rastuso

Canesfan3234 said:


> Quick thoughts from someone who was able to do both rides via fastpass.
> 
> 
> 
> The food.
> 
> We had the burger buns. They were delicious. My only complaint was that they went a bit over the top on the "earth" food theme. Sorry, I don't want vegetable chips with my burger buns. I want the option of potato chips. Vegetable chips are a cool novelty that goes with the theme, but they tasted bland and I saw a lot of people leave them virtually untouched on their plate. Groups with picky eaters are pretty limited in what they will eat in Pandora. Imo its a simple case of going to far with the theme and considering how many of the Pandora drinks have received poor reviews, I wouldn't be surprised by a pretty substantial menu overhaul in the next few months.



It seems Disney has sugar addicts do their drink taste testing.  LaFau's Brew is disgustingly sweet.  I drank about a third of it, and that was it. A complete fail to try and copy Butterbeer.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rastuso said:


> It seems Disney has sugar addicts do their drink taste testing.  LaFau's Brew is disgustingly sweet.  I drank about a third of it, and that was it. A complete fail to try and copy Butterbeer.


I actually couldn't stand the sweetness of Butterbeer either, though.  And I REALLY like sweet things!


----------



## Lost Yeti

One thing to keep in mind re: crowds at the parks, specifically Pandora, for the next week. 

Annual passholders with the silver pass will be blocked out for the summer starting Monday June 5th. I'm sure many of those passholders may try to squeeze in a visit to Pandora before their summer blockout. A new expansion that everyone wants to see combined with an impending blockout, end of the school year, and coming off of a major holiday makes me think this week will a little more crazy than next. That being said, the crowd reduction from the blockout will eventually be canceled out by the usual increase in attendance during the summer. I think those vacationing the week of June 5th will hit a little sweet spot in crowd reduction. If I had any other pass, I'd shoot to visit Pandora that week.

Anyone else have any thoughts on this? I'm one of those silver passholders, so I've never been in the parks to see if this is actually the case. It has always just been a theory of mine.


----------



## Liljo22

anna0513 said:


> how do you do that if the parking lot doesn't open until an hour before anyway?  Do the buses from the resorts go earlier?



 Parking Lot are always open now.  They do not staff the booths until about an hour before park open.  If no one is in the booth, you are able to park free.


----------



## briggscreek

We'll be at AK on the 10th and unfortunately I booked our fastpass for NRJ instead of FoP. I did get FoP for the day that we leave, but we'd really love to get on it our first day too. Saturday has early EMH, any advice on how early we would need to arrive at the gate so that we don't have a super long wait? Would 6am be early enough?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wendydarling78 said:


> Another question- sorry! If you do the Fastpass line for FoP and the River Journey, do you miss a lot of the line/ride theming?



For FoP you do miss a lot of the details of the queue including the floating Navi - not sure about river Journey, I don't think there is the same type of thing to really "miss" on that queue


----------



## mbrittb00

wendydarling78 said:


> Are there any Photopass opportunities in Pandora? Either outside by the foliage or on the rides?



We just got back and were in Pandora Sunday morning (5/28), and had two photopass opportunities inside Pandora. One was in front of the iconic floating mountains and the other was on the side with a hand held sign for "Opening Weekend".  I think there was one other as well, but we didn't get that one.


----------



## mbrittb00

anna0513 said:


> how do you do that if the parking lot doesn't open until an hour before anyway?  Do the buses from the resorts go earlier?



I recall few trips back that we had gotten to Epcot before the lot opened.  It did open 1 hour prior to park opening.  But on Sunday we got to AK just after 6am, and the lot was already opened.


----------



## lovethattink

Fantasia79 said:


> Any info on how long people are waiting in FP+ lines?



We waited 30 minutes at 8:30, but that was because the ride broke down right before us. Reset was around 20 minutes and then they sent 10 empty board through.

My husband's wait for FoP during preview was 45 minutes when a 5 minute wait was posted. There was a problem with the ride breaking down just before him.

Guess the moral of the story, is ride before us, not after,  lol.



wendydarling78 said:


> Are there any Photopass opportunities in Pandora? Either outside by the foliage or on the rides?



Yes! But it's sporadic. We got a picture taken last night holding a sign that said opening week.



Canesfan3234 said:


> Not at the moment. Way too many people in the area to add more cluster points. I would assume there will be photopass opportunities in the future



It must be sporadic.



Canesfan3234 said:


> In case it hasn't been mentioned. For those who have the guest assistance pass, there is a check in point next to tiffins. You get your return time their and once your wait time is up can proceed directly into pandora without waiting in the line.



Last night,  this wasn't the case. We had to go to the attraction. I'm sure it depends on crowds.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> All AK waits right now... I find it helpful to see how the whole park is/isn't impacted... over the past few days, NRJ has been pretty close (sometimes a bit above sometimes a bit below) the wait for Kali...
> 
> View attachment 240813


*Only* 3hrs for FoP!  NRJ and Kali still close...


----------



## wareagle57

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Agree. Getting there at 6am means a two-hour wait just to not have... a 2hr (plus) wait?  I'd skip it before I would do that, personally.



I personally wouldn't get there 2 hours early because the time/cost benefit isn't that much higher vs getting there one hour early. But I'd MUCH rather wait 2 hours pre-park opening than wait 2 hours for one ride during rope drop. It's not about the amount of time you wait. It's the amount of park time you waste. I'd rather wait 3 hours in the middle of the day than 90 minutes at RD, because you can't get that RD time back.


----------



## lovethattink

Today I received a survey for both Pandora and The Music of Pixar Live.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

I am really interested to see how EMH works within the upcoming weeks. I know recently they had to wait in line to get in. We just want to see what the land looks like at night and not ride the rides. I do not want to wait an hr to get in thou..hoping the line becomes smaller as time goes on....


----------



## linzbear

wendydarling78 said:


> Are there any Photopass opportunities in Pandora? Either outside by the foliage or on the rides?


For the preview there were 3, one of them had a magic shot with a banshee.


----------



## ari23

wilkeliza said:


> They are not selling out of the Banshees but are getting lower on supplies of specific color combos (the blue one see in the promo photos). They also seem to run out of the stands you can buy.


Do you happen to know if they're getting more stock? My daughter happens to want the blue one so I'm hoping they have some in a couple weeks.


----------



## hammie59

When there's a long wait to enter Pandora, are they allowing people with a FoP/NRJ FP in ahead of the crowd? We plan to go later in the day and I'm concerned about making our FP window.


----------



## hiroMYhero

hammie59 said:


> When there's a long wait to enter Pandora, are they allowing people with a FoP/NRJ FP in ahead of the crowd? We plan to go later in the day and I'm concerned about making our FP window.


Yes; you'll have an expedited FP line to enter if Pandora entry is being controlled. Return either 5 minutes before or during your active FP window and ask CMs to point you to the correct line for Pandora FP entry.


----------



## Lost Yeti

hammie59 said:


> When there's a long wait to enter Pandora, are they allowing people with a FoP/NRJ FP in ahead of the crowd? We plan to go later in the day and I'm concerned about making our FP window.



Yes, they are. They will let you in if you are within 10 minutes of your FP window.

ETA: @hiroMYhero beat me to it


----------



## Canesfan3234

lovethattink said:


> It must be sporadic.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night,  this wasn't the case. We had to go to the attraction. I'm sure it depends on crowds.


I believe it has to do with the wait to get into Pandora. If there is a wait outside, they will do Guest assistance sign in outside of Pandora. If they are letting you walk in, you have to go to the ride itself


----------



## mbrittb00

wareagle57 said:


> I personally wouldn't get there 2 hours early because the time/cost benefit isn't that much higher vs getting there one hour early. But I'd MUCH rather wait 2 hours pre-park opening than wait 2 hours for one ride during rope drop. It's not about the amount of time you wait. It's the amount of park time you waste. I'd rather wait 3 hours in the middle of the day than 90 minutes at RD, because you can't get that RD time back.



This exactly.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

So we're adopting a banshee.


----------



## wilkeliza

ari23 said:


> Do you happen to know if they're getting more stock? My daughter happens to want the blue one so I'm hoping they have some in a couple weeks.



They do get more stock but I don't know what the turn around on stock is for these guys.


----------



## rteetz

My MDE reads the following at 2:30 EST

FoP 130 minutes
NRJ 115 minutes


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wareagle57 said:


> I personally wouldn't get there 2 hours early because the time/cost benefit isn't that much higher vs getting there one hour early. But I'd MUCH rather wait 2 hours pre-park opening than wait 2 hours for one ride during rope drop. It's not about the amount of time you wait. It's the amount of park time you waste. I'd rather wait 3 hours in the middle of the day than 90 minutes at RD, because you can't get that RD time back.


I don't disagree.  I would need to hear WAY MORE accounts that getting there 1hr early actually translated into a big difference in rope drop wait times before I'd plan to do it, personally.  But I would never wait 2hrs before opening.  We'll know more in the weeks ahead, so I'm keeping my ears open before setting any AK plans in stone.

It'll be interesting to see how waits shape up.  Those for *NRJ* have run really close with *KALI* so far... I wouldn't have expected that. I grabbed screenshots of MDE multiple times yesterday where FoP standby waits were 90min.  Still a lot up in the air, IMHO, from a planning perspective.


----------



## wareagle57

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't disagree.  I would need to hear WAY MORE accounts that getting there 1hr early actually translated into a big difference in rope drop wait times before I'd plan to do it, personally.  But I would never wait 2hrs before opening.  We'll know more in the weeks ahead, so I'm keeping my ears open before setting any AK plans in stone.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how waits shape up.  Those for NRJ have run really close with KALI so far... I wouldn't have expected that. I grabbed screenshots of MDE multiple times yesterday where FoP standby waits were 90min.  Still a lot up in the air, IMHO.



An hour definitely makes a difference. It can make a big difference at the other 3 parks too. I don't like getting there any later than 45 minutes before. Take DHS for example. Being there 50 minutes early likely means you are towards the front of a turnstile and will walk straight onto TSMM or RnR. Get there 30 minutes early and you are standing back at the ticket booth behind 50-75 people just in your line. By the time you get to RnR you'll be waiting a good 20-30 minutes, all the while the lines everywhere else are building too.

Magic Kingdom with no interest in Pan or 7DMT at RD is the only park where I don't really think it matters. You can stroll in 5 minutes before the welcome show and still get on any of the mountains with basically no wait.


----------



## Ferrentinos

Any thoughts of extending the 8am openings past July 4?  We are planning to go twice before the 4th and once or twice after it.


----------



## notnothin

belle1986 said:


> We are flying in tomorrow morning. Originally I was planning to go straight to AK and get what we could done before heading to Pandora for our 620 FOP fp. Now that I see that the other rides we are interested in have been included in the 11-1emh I'm thinking of going to another park and heading to Ak in time for our fp and hanging around through emh(we are onsite).  From the latest reports it seems that's a less crazy time of day. Is this a good plan?



Are the other attractions included beyond 05/29?  I thought that offering was only available from 05/27 - 05/29 and following that it would be Pandora only during EMH.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Have people seen the Disney Tourist Blog's Pandora strategy? Tom recommends at RD to first do Nav'i River Journey-that would be a miniscule wait and you could probably be out in 10 minutes. Then heading to FoP. Does that seem like a good idea? Or would the amount of people in line in those 10 minutes really cause a huge backup? 

I'm trying to decide for our trip (not until Sept, so at least some of the early crowds will have started to lighten up). I originally thought we'd do am-EMH with FoP first, then Nav'i. But this idea is starting to make sense. If we were one of the first in line we would end up rushing through the queue. If there was more of a crowd in front of us, we could really enjoy it. We would also plan on getting a FP for FoP for that morning, as I would expect we want to ride it twice.


----------



## wareagle57

Lesley Wake said:


> Have people seen the Disney Tourist Blog's Pandora strategy? Tom recommends at RD to first do Nav'i River Journey-that would be a miniscule wait and you could probably be out in 10 minutes. Then heading to FoP. Does that seem like a good idea? Or would the amount of people in line in those 10 minutes really cause a huge backup?
> 
> I'm trying to decide for our trip (not until Sept, so at least some of the early crowds will have started to lighten up). I originally thought we'd do am-EMH with FoP first, then Nav'i. But this idea is starting to make sense. If we were one of the first in line we would end up rushing through the queue. If there was more of a crowd in front of us, we could really enjoy it. We would also plan on getting a FP for FoP for that morning, as I would expect we want to ride it twice.



I've thought of that, but I really think most people will be heading to FoP and it will add up quickly. I would expect to be looking at an hour wait at 8:15. But only time will tell. If you can be among the first few rides on FoP, I think you will definitely have a much shorter wait ahead of you at NRJ.


----------



## wareagle57

notnothin said:


> Are the other attractions included beyond 05/29?  I thought that offering was only available from 05/27 - 05/29 and following that it would be Pandora only during EMH.



That's what I thought too. But earlier in this thread someone posted a link to a TP article that sounded like they would remain open.


----------



## notnothin

wareagle57 said:


> I've thought of that, but I really think most people will be heading to FoP and it will add up quickly. I would expect to be looking at an hour wait at 8:15. But only time will tell. If you can be among the first few rides on FoP, I think you will definitely have a much shorter wait ahead of you at NRJ.



I would agree with you here.  Those first few minutes to enter a reduced FoP queue are precious.  I would consider FoP twice and then standby NRJ.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wareagle57 said:


> Get there 30 minutes early and you are standing back at the ticket booth behind 50-75 people just in your line.


Agree, but 50-75 people spread throughout a park -- or even a couple of rides -- does not make a big difference. Certainly not enough to make arriving 60min vs 30min early worth it. Not in my experience for RnR or most others.

Maybe for a new ride like with 7DMT or FoP, but that's because the people in front of you will be way more than that for a 30min difference in arrival time.  But not at every park all the time for headliners like RnR like I read your post to suggest.

I guess experiences vary!!


----------



## Disney_traveler

@beesly @lovethattink 
I was just going off a map. I now know one of the "shops" is a face paint kiosk. 
And I saw pongu and satuli as the "eateries".


----------



## yulilin3

Disney_traveler said:


> @beesly @lovethattink
> I was just going off a map. I now know one of the "shops" is a face paint kiosk.
> And I saw pongu and satuli as the "eateries".


remember page one has all the info by subject


----------



## NaughtyDog

Lost Yeti said:


> One thing to keep in mind re: crowds at the parks, specifically Pandora, for the next week.
> 
> Annual passholders with the silver pass will be blocked out for the summer starting Monday June 5th. I'm sure many of those passholders may try to squeeze in a visit to Pandora before their summer blockout. A new expansion that everyone wants to see combined with an impending blockout, end of the school year, and coming off of a major holiday makes me think this week will a little more crazy than next. That being said, the crowd reduction from the blockout will eventually be canceled out by the usual increase in attendance during the summer. I think those vacationing the week of June 5th will hit a little sweet spot in crowd reduction. If I had any other pass, I'd shoot to visit Pandora that week.
> 
> Anyone else have any thoughts on this? I'm one of those silver passholders, so I've never been in the parks to see if this is actually the case. It has always just been a theory of mine.



I hope you are wrong but I fear you are right as I'm one of those Silver AP holders going for my last trip before my pass expires and I want to see the new attractions.


----------



## JerseyJanice

@Lesley Wake I haven't seen the blog you speak of, but it's too soon to decide on a strategy for a trip in September. I'm sure that Disney's schedule is still fluid and will change, maybe more than once, between now and then. 

I'm going in September myself and all I've done is target the days to try for our FoP Fast Passes because I think those will become really difficult to get. I figure everything else will fall into place.


----------



## lovethattink

I forgot to take a picture of it, but there is a sign at Satu'li that says something to the effect of tables only for Satu'li food.


----------



## rteetz

4:30PM EST MDE update 

NRJ 105 minutes 
FoP 130 minutes


----------



## cmarsh31

notnothin said:


> Are the other attractions included beyond 05/29?  I thought that offering was only available from 05/27 - 05/29 and following that it would be Pandora only during EMH.





wareagle57 said:


> That's what I thought too. But earlier in this thread someone posted a link to a TP article that sounded like they would remain open.



I've decided posting this link is my "official" job.
http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/0...ing-extra-magic-hours-disneys-animal-kingdom/

*eta* I have only what I've read to go on - I guess we'll find out more tonight.


----------



## notnothin

cmarsh31 said:


> I've decided posting this link is my "official" job.
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/0...ing-extra-magic-hours-disneys-animal-kingdom/
> 
> *eta* I have only what I've read to go on - I guess we'll find out more tonight.



I selfishly hope it continues as we arrive on Thursday.


----------



## cmarsh31

notnothin said:


> I selfishly hope it continues as we arrive on Thursday.



Me too. My AK night is 6/2. Although the availability of FP for the 11:30 ROL on 6/2 gave me hope.


----------



## wareagle57

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Agree, but 50-75 people spread throughout a park -- or even a couple of rides -- does not make a big difference. Certainly not enough to make arriving 60min vs 30min early worth it. Not in my experience for RnR or most others.
> 
> Maybe for a new ride like with 7DMT or FoP, but that's because the people in front of you will be way more than that for a 30min difference in arrival time.  But not at every park all the time for headliners like RnR like I read your post to suggest.
> 
> I guess experiences vary!!



50-75 people PER line. I don't know how many turnstiles there are exactly, but there are at least a dozen or more. So that's more like 500-1000 people in front of you. I think it's fair to say 1/3 of them are heading to RnR  and 1/3 are heading to TSMM. If you are a single guest it might be easy to worm your way up for positioning in the holding area before RD. But otherwise you are looking at 4-5 groups getting into the RnR preshow before you.

Not to mention the closer you cut it, the more likely it is that you will get delayed at bag check, meaning when you thought you would be getting there 30 minutes early you are actually getting there 15 minutes early and they have already been letting guests in for 15 minutes. Have a mishap in traffic or something else slow you down by 5-10 minutes in the morning like missing an exit or a resort bus being late? It pays to be early.

If you go all the time and it doesn't matter to you much, sure being at the back of the RD line probably isn't a big deal most of the time. But it definitely can be. I think it's well worth planning on getting there an hour early vs 30 minutes. Especially if you have huge variables like other people in your party that aren't as reliable at getting ready on time. With DHS or Epcot/MK this strategy could be considered a very good idea. But with Pandora I would consider it a necessity.


----------



## wareagle57

cmarsh31 said:


> I've decided posting this link is my "official" job.
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/0...ing-extra-magic-hours-disneys-animal-kingdom/
> 
> *eta* I have only what I've read to go on - I guess we'll find out more tonight.



I would love it if this was true, but the page was updated a couple weeks before Pandora opened, around the same time I read the official announcement that they would be open for opening weekend only.

Looking at Disney's official list of attractions and operating times for today, it shows NRJ and FOP as open from 11-1 during EMH. It does not do the same for any other attractions unfortunately. I would LOVE to know if Pandora was too crowded or lines were so long I could only do one ride during EMH, that I could head over to Everest to ride to my heart's content, but that sadly does not seem to be the case. From an operational standpoint it makes sense though. Even for opening weekend it sounds like the rest of the park was extremely empty. It would be cool to see for sure, but I doubt with a park as large and as dark as AK, Disney wants guests wandering around in the park like that.


----------



## Sunshine1629

Has anyone noticed how cell service is in the line?  Some queues at Disney seem to be dead zones for me, but I'm not usually in line long for most rides. My party will most definitely split up for FOP and if I'm going to stuck in line for two+ hours I need to be able to keep tabs on the rest via text.


----------



## PrincessV

Sunshine1629 said:


> Has anyone noticed how cell service is in the line?  Some queues at Disney seem to be dead zones for me, but I'm not usually in line long for most rides. My party will most definitely split up for FOP and if I'm going to stuck in line for two+ hours I need to be able to keep tabs on the rest via text.


I'm on AT&T and I had no cellular reception deep into the FOP building, but had a good Wifi connection!


----------



## BigRed98

My Pandora Experince 

Land: The land itself is just amazing! Everywhere you go, there's something to look at. So detailed and I always discover new things! A+

NRJ: I liked it a lot! I thought it was really cool and just a nice gentle boat ride. The shaman is just out of this world! I just wish it was longer and wish there was creature AA's like a direhorse or viper wolve. B+

FOP: This whole ride experience blew me away! I rode it twice. The first time I waited was from 8:50 pm to 10:45 pm and the second time I waited was from 8:30 am to 1:00 pm. The second wait, time said 140 and it was way longer. The queue is incredible and that Avatar AA is amazing! The ride experience was thrilling and adventurous! It's definitely a Top 5 at WDW in my opinion. A+

Sautulli Canteen: I was surprised by how awesome the food was! The first day I had chicken bowl with red and sweat potato hash with creamy herb sauce and it was amazing! My sister had the beef with kale and quinoa salad with the onion chimicurri and she loved her's as well. Today I got the cheeseburger pods Bc I had to try them and those were pretty good as well. Similar taste to McDonalds. My sister had the fish with rice and creamy herb sauce and she liked that dish too. The mobile order service is so quick, convenient, and so easy to use. The place is now my favorite WDW quick service. It isn't also very detailed and beautiful inside. A+

Pongu Pongu: It's well decorated and adds to the great theming! The night blossom was awful, it was like drinking a thing of sugar. I would never get that again. My sister got the Grogs Ale and she liked it but not her favorite beer. She also tried the frozen margarita and she said it was good but a little sweet. The lumpia was awesome and delicious! I went back to get more of them today at 1:30 pm and they ran out. I wish Pongu Pongu was located somewhere else in Pandora Bc the lines for that, Windtraders, FOP and then the canteen being all right there it just causes confusion and it creates bottlenecks. B

Windtraders: It was a cool store! Everyone in the store was just buying banshees and ofc I had to buy myself and orange one! I wish they had more shirt variations. Ovarell cool store. B+

Night Time Experince: The night time experince was a little diasappointing. I expected it to Ben a bit more vibrant and colorful. I also expected all the pathways to be completely lit up. I hope they improve the lighting as it is a bit underwhelming. I guess I just expected it to blow me away. C+ 

CM: The CM's were very helpful and very informative. They definitely enhance the experince. A+

Ovarell: Pictures does not do it justice and it needs to be seen in person. The land as a whole is a must do. Can't wait till they fix all there issues and expand the land. A


----------



## Sunshine1629

PrincessV said:


> I'm on AT&T and I had no cellular reception deep into the FOP building, but had a good Wifi connection!



Thanks, we are on AT&T as well. Good to know about the Wifi.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

rteetz said:


> As of 10:30 EST on MDE
> 
> Flight of Passage 240 minutes
> Navi River Journey 90 minutes


We arrived at AK at 7:30, caught the tram and went thru the 'No Bags' security entrance and the AP turnstyle so we were inside the park by 7:50am. The area in front of ToL was filled with guests all facing to the left towards Pandora. About 8am, the mass amoeba began the migration towards Pandora. We got into the FoP 'line' at 8:05 and began the sluggish journey back towards FotLK. We were at the turn-around area for the line and the CMs there suggested we should be on the attraction within 3 hours. By 9:05 we made it to the actual queue for the attraction where the Stand-By sign suggested a wait of 180 minutes. We were inside the building by about 9:30 and spent 20-30 minutes in each 'room'. We reached the attraction at 11:15 and were into the pre-show video a few minutes later. The pre-show and actual ride was a little under 15 minutes total.
The sky was overcast early, so the heat was not oppressive and the outside fans did help with the comfort level. There were 2 men who tried to cut into the line by all-of-sudden appeared standing in the area the CMs were keeping as a walk-way. When it became apparent that they were moving as the line moved several suggested they not try to cut in line. They replied first with 'Its OK - we were here earlier' and followed that up with 'We have FP' - but they drifted back a few groups and finally assimilated into the line just before reaching the 'Standby' line sign (in spite of their non-existent FP). It takes all kinds. 

FoP itself was wonderful - not worth a 3 hour wait in the future, IMO - but a truly creative adventure! The landscaping and theming enhance the experience. When we exited the attraction, the 'Standby' wait was 240 minutes and NRJ was 120.

We'll try NRJ on a future trip.


----------



## Accident

wareagle57 said:


> That's what I thought too. But earlier in this thread someone posted a link to a TP article that sounded like they would remain open.



It's only basically dinoland, EE and another ROL that is staying opened.. nothing else, no stores, last night they even closed down africa and asia and you basically could only walk from pandora to dinoland and around to EE.   (if they continue)

Still great, I did a tribute to bob you can find in the disunplugged fans group on facebook where I rolled around last night in a live stream.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

The FOP standby was 240 minutes at one point and a few minutes later went to 130. The difference seemed to be that a theater that was off line came back on line.


----------



## lovethattink

Sunshine1629 said:


> Has anyone noticed how cell service is in the line?  Some queues at Disney seem to be dead zones for me, but I'm not usually in line long for most rides. My party will most definitely split up for FOP and if I'm going to stuck in line for two+ hours I need to be able to keep tabs on the rest via text.




We have Sprint and my dh wasn't able to use his phone in FoP while waiting inside.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

yulilin3 said:


> the parking lot is always open


Do you know when the buses start running in the morning?


----------



## wareagle57

WebmasterDoc said:


> We arrived at AK at 7:30, caught the tram and went thru the 'No Bags' security entrance and the AP turnstyle so we were inside the park by 7:50am. The area in front of ToL was filled with guests all facing to the left towards Pandora. About 8am, the mass amoeba began the migration towards Pandora. We got into the FoP 'line' at 8:05 and began the sluggish journey back towards FotLK. We were at the turn-around area for the line and the CMs there suggested we should be on the attraction within 3 hours. By 9:05 we made it to the actual queue for the attraction where the Stand-By sign suggested a wait of 180 minutes. We were inside the building by about 9:30 and spent 20-30 minutes in each 'room'. We reached the attraction at 11:15 and were into the pre-show video a few minutes later. The pre-show and actual ride was a little under 15 minutes total.
> The sky was overcast early, so the heat was not oppressive and the outside fans did help with the comfort level. There were 2 men who tried to cut into the line by all-of-sudden appeared standing in the area the CMs were keeping as a walk-way. When it became apparent that they were moving as the line moved several suggested they not try to cut in line. They replied first with 'Its OK - we were here earlier' and followed that up with 'We have FP' - but they drifted back a few groups and finally assimilated into the line just before reaching the 'Standby' line sign (in spite of their non-existent FP). It takes all kinds.
> 
> FoP itself was wonderful - not worth a 3 hour wait in the future, IMO - but a truly creative adventure! The landscaping and theming enhance the experience. When we exited the attraction, the 'Standby' wait was 240 minutes and NRJ was 120.
> 
> We'll try NRJ on a future trip.



Was this today? I'm a little surprised that being there at opening resulted in a 3 hour wait.


----------



## rteetz

WebmasterDoc said:


> We arrived at AK at 7:30, caught the tram and went thru the 'No Bags' security entrance and the AP turnstyle so we were inside the park by 7:50am. The area in front of ToL was filled with guests all facing to the left towards Pandora. About 8am, the mass amoeba began the migration towards Pandora. We got into the FoP 'line' at 8:05 and began the sluggish journey back towards FotLK. We were at the turn-around area for the line and the CMs there suggested we should be on the attraction within 3 hours. By 9:05 we made it to the actual queue for the attraction where the Stand-By sign suggested a wait of 180 minutes. We were inside the building by about 9:30 and spent 20-30 minutes in each 'room'. We reached the attraction at 11:15 and were into the pre-show video a few minutes later. The pre-show and actual ride was a little under 15 minutes total.
> The sky was overcast early, so the heat was not oppressive and the outside fans did help with the comfort level. There were 2 men who tried to cut into the line by all-of-sudden appeared standing in the area the CMs were keeping as a walk-way. When it became apparent that they were moving as the line moved several suggested they not try to cut in line. They replied first with 'Its OK - we were here earlier' and followed that up with 'We have FP' - but they drifted back a few groups and finally assimilated into the line just before reaching the 'Standby' line sign (in spite of their non-existent FP). It takes all kinds.
> 
> FoP itself was wonderful - not worth a 3 hour wait in the future, IMO - but a truly creative adventure! The landscaping and theming enhance the experience. When we exited the attraction, the 'Standby' wait was 240 minutes and NRJ was 120.
> 
> We'll try NRJ on a future trip.


Thanks Doc!


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessShmoo said:


> Do you know when the buses start running in the morning?


supposed to be an hour to an hour and a half before park opening


----------



## WebmasterDoc

wareagle57 said:


> Was this today? I'm a little surprised that being there at opening resulted in a 3 hour wait.


Yes, this morning when the park was listed to open at 8am. They obviously opened the turnstyles well before then and then rope-dropped right at 8.


----------



## abnihon

I'm heading back solo to ride FoP!
Any reports on FP lines today?
Since DS isn't coming I used his band to get a NRJ FP.
If I had thought of this 60 days ago I would have gotten him one for FoP and ridden twice!


----------



## Tiffany_m15

Heading to AK now, Any idea if there is a wait to get into Pandora?


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

We are going in mid July and I'm super happy I secured a FOP FP for 9:50-10:50 a.m.! I'm interested to see how crazy it is by then with just having "normal" 9 a.m. - 10 p.m. operating hours. The plan is to rope drop NRJ and then scoot over for our FOP FP!


----------



## QueenHeather

I posted this awhile back, but it got lost mostly with so many pages. A lot of people are posting about opening procedures and timing. We were there on Sunday, arrived at the parking lot at about 5:30. We were there with maybe 30 other people. Parking lot attendants told us they were there at 4:00 am. We were allowed through security at 5:45. Through the tapstiles at 6:15. They held us at the tree of life until 6:30. Cast members walked us to the end of the bridge into Pandora and held us there until 7:00. Park opening was listed at 8:00. We rode FOP with no wait and then NRJ with no wait. We then went to the store and bought a banshee, also with no line to speak of. My husband an daughters rode FOP again with a rider swap and we walked around a bit and left Pandora at 9:30 with lines already crazy.

This was on the second day that they were open so not sure if they have done it this way since then or not. But in our experience, getting there early was definitely beneficial because we had no fastpasses for either ride and were able to ride them both with no wait.


----------



## JPDtheJD

This morning we got off the bus at 7:10, went through passholder turnstiles, stayed in the crowd at the tree of life until 7:55 when we started moving. They gave us the rider switch pass for FOP at 8:15. (Standby line) My husband and daughter got off the ride at 9:40. I then rode it using the rider switch with my daughter so she got to ride twice. Loved it. Our whole family had a fast pass for NRJ.


----------



## maryj11

HydroGuy said:


> Unless you have a special transportation situation (wheelchair/ECV/ huge stroller) then Uber or a taxi may be the best bet. We Ubered from the Swan for Saturday EMH at 7AM. THe drive took 2 minutes to arrive. We go to AK at 6:10AM.
> 
> I did not want to chance a slow bus, or multiple pickups in the AM. $10 on Uber well spent IMO.


Since it was so early did you have to make your request for an Uber the night before or just when you were ready to leave? I have never used Uber but plan on it this trip.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Anyone see photopass out today??  I'm def gonna score a photo by the mountains day and night.

Also I'm gonna have to reserve a Disney resort because I need the fastpasses on these bad boys unless the waits stabilize in November


----------



## lovethattink

CampbellzSoup said:


> Anyone see photopass out today??  I'm def gonna score a photo by the mountains day and night.
> 
> Also I'm gonna have to reserve a Disney resort because I need the fastpasses on these bad boys unless the waits stabilize in November



FP is a must. @yulilin3 said she had luck at 30 days. I haven't.


----------



## heidijanesmith

We are headed down to WDW on June 14th and I love this thread!  It's helped me plan quite a bit. I am looking for some evening EMH experiences. Was it wall to wall people? Were you able to enjoy the Pandora land? 

We will be spending one late night at AK and was wondering how the evening EMH is going. I am not expecting to ride anything, but we do want to enjoy the nighttime experience.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

CampbellzSoup said:


> Anyone see photopass out today??  I'm def gonna score a photo by the mountains day and night.
> 
> Also I'm gonna have to reserve a Disney resort because I need the fastpasses on these bad boys unless the waits stabilize in November



Yes, here now and there is photopass everywhere.

Also, walked directly into Pandora, no wait time at 6:30pm this evening.


----------



## livingis2me

I'm sorry if this has been discussed, but I can't find it anywhere.

During the preview a couple of weeks ago, my daughter noticed the Custom made Avatar dolls.  This was not up and running at the time.  Anyone know if it is up and running yet?

At the time I was there they mentioned that they'd make an appointment to have the doll made.  Does anyone know how this works?  And do you have to be there at rope-drop to get a chance to do this.  We are returning this Sunday and have late afternoon FP for the Na'vi River.  I'm hoping we can get her her doll this time...

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## wilkeliza

livingis2me said:


> I'm sorry if this has been discussed, but I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> During the preview a couple of weeks ago, my daughter noticed the Custom made Avatar dolls.  This was not up and running at the time.  Anyone know if it is up and running yet?
> 
> At the time I was there they mentioned that they'd make an appointment to have the doll made.  Does anyone know how this works?  And do you have to be there at rope-drop to get a chance to do this.  We are returning this Sunday and have late afternoon FP for the Na'vi River.  I'm hoping we can get her her doll this time...
> 
> Thanks,
> Ron



It is up and running. You go to the store and make the appointment. If tou go straight there for rope drop they may take you immediately. If you are doing it after FoP they may already be doing return times. If at any point Pandora goes to capacity you will get to skip the line with that appointment.


----------



## cigar95

At 6000 posts, even thread search can't help me.

How long are the two FoP pre-ride videos? Were they about 9 minutes each, or about 9 minutes for the two of them? And they're in two different rooms, correct?

From the standby entrance, the walk to the pre-show is about 8 minutes if we don't stop. (No YouTube links, please, I'm waiting.)

I'm trying to get a handle on how long the process is if I manage to enter early enough to have no delays. We plan to take our time through the queue, but that I can figure myself. (And yes, we plan to just wave past us those who are focused on the end game.)


----------



## WebmasterDoc

CampbellzSoup said:


> Anyone see photopass out today??  I'm def gonna score a photo by the mountains day and night.
> 
> Also I'm gonna have to reserve a Disney resort because I need the fastpasses on these bad boys unless the waits stabilize in November


Yes, photopass was active at AK today.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

cigar95 said:


> At 6000 posts, even thread search can't help me.
> 
> How long are the two FoP pre-ride videos? Were they about 9 minutes each, or about 9 minutes for the two of them? And they're in two different rooms, correct?
> 
> From the standby entrance, the walk to the pre-show is about 8 minutes if we don't stop. (No YouTube links, please, I'm waiting.)
> 
> I'm trying to get a handle on how long the process is if I manage to enter early enough to have no delays. We plan to take our time through the queue, but that I can figure myself. (And yes, we plan to just wave past us those who are focused on the end game.)



Yes, two different rooms and about 9 minutes for the two videos combined.

Unless there is a zero wait, it will take more than 8 minutes from standby. Ours today was over 2 hours (even though the standby indicated 180 minutes).

Today, there was no single rider line either, although some reported that was open yesterday. The queue is worth going thru at least once.


----------



## disneyholic family

what is the wait for NRJ at rope drop?


----------



## rteetz

disneyholic family said:


> what is the wait for NRJ at rope drop?


Minimal depending in how early you are there.


----------



## rteetz

As of 9:20PM EST

FoP is at 195 minutes

NRJ is at 120 minutes


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

wilkeliza said:


> It is up and running. You go to the store and make the appointment. If tou go straight there for rope drop they may take you immediately. If you are doing it after FoP they may already be doing return times. If at any point Pandora goes to capacity you will get to skip the line with that appointment.


Today at 2:30pm there was a 20 minute wait for the store, but no wait for the avatars made in your image. You stand in the machine where I assume the take a photo of your face. Then they make the doll (action Figure!) off  site but they said you could pick it up the same day. It costs $75. Most people were opting to adopt a banshee.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

rteetz said:


> As of 9:20PM EST
> 
> FoP is at 195 minutes
> 
> NRJ is at 120 minutes


As of 9:20pm there is also heavy rain and a thunderstorm. I am sheltering at flights of wonder.


----------



## abnihon

Holy thunderstorm!
I made it for my Pandora FPs but bailed at about 9:15 when it was clear Everest and ROL were not going to happen.
FoP was amazing.  FP line was 20 min from start to finish.
The bike next to me was empty so I could see the need for single rider!


----------



## livingis2me

wilkeliza said:


> It is up and running. You go to the store and make the appointment. If tou go straight there for rope drop they may take you immediately. If you are doing it after FoP they may already be doing return times. If at any point Pandora goes to capacity you will get to skip the line with that appointment.


Thank you.  Does anyone know how fast the appointments for the day fill up?  We are not doing FOP this time.  Just trying to get her doll as well as use our river ride FP.


----------



## johnsgrl

We left NC at 6 pm Friday night and drove to Disney, checking into our hotel at 0230. We dropped our bags with luggage service and were in the parking lot at 0310. There was a CM in the lot at that hour, and we were told we were the 6th car in the lot. We were told we would be held at bag check until 0600 and then let through to the tapstiles.
We got through the tapstiles slightly after 7 am and tried to make our way to Pandora, the CM's tried their best to keep it orderly, but it wasn't as effective as I am sure they wanted.
We went strait to FOP and were off the ride by 0730. We joined the line for Windtrader's and I adopted my banshee while DH went for Avatar Maker and the kids browsed.
Spent till noon at AK before heading back to the hotel for a nap and pool time, and returned to Pandora for evening fp's.
We also had evening FP on Sunday for FOP, and rode NRJ and had dinner at Sa'tuli canteen. We tried to use online ordering for that, but apparently it was not working at the time.
It was a crazy, tiring weekend but I am glad we made the quick trip and we really enjoyed Pandora.







rastuso said:


> Get em quick, a certain website will take piles of them for their social media bribe packs.  Plus many others will take them for eBay.



We grabbed the textured map, didn't think much about it until we pulled it out at night time. Under the black lights in Pandora the cover of the map glowed bright white. I had also got the passholder grey t-shirt and the edge of the sleeves and seams also glowed under black light. That was all an unexpected surprise!



Monykalyn said:


> Spring for Express bus?? then you can skip several security lines and leave car parked at AK?


Express bus saved us this past weekend! It was also more crowded than I had seen it at the beginning of the month, it's obviously catching on.



livingis2me said:


> I'm sorry if this has been discussed, but I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> During the preview a couple of weeks ago, my daughter noticed the Custom made Avatar dolls.  This was not up and running at the time.  Anyone know if it is up and running yet?
> 
> At the time I was there they mentioned that they'd make an appointment to have the doll made.  Does anyone know how this works?  And do you have to be there at rope-drop to get a chance to do this.  We are returning this Sunday and have late afternoon FP for the Na'vi River.  I'm hoping we can get her her doll this time...



 We got there early Saturday morning and were able to get a 9:15 return time for DH to get scanned for the Avatar, once he was done he had to come back at least an hour later to pick up the completed doll. When he was scanned he was given a clear card with the ACE logo, and stood in line to pay for the doll. When he went back, he went to the front of the line in front of the store and showed the card and said he was there for pick up and got right in. He brought the card to the podium, they scanned it and went to the avatar maker panel in the back and scanned card again, and he had to put his hand on the bottom screen to identify himself and then in about a minute his avatar showed up in the panel and the CM pulled it out for him. Our DIL went on Sunday night and got one of the last appointments for scanning, and had her avatar in slightly less than an hour, going through the same procedure.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

yulilin3 said:


> supposed to be an hour to an hour and a half before park opening


Do you think that's a good option for getting to the gate early?


----------



## disneyholic family

rteetz said:


> Minimal depending in how early you are there.




at rope drop....how does rope drop work at AK these days?

last time we were there, there was an opening show by the tree of life that occurred right at park opening..
have they discontinued that?
at 9 am, what happens? 

our FP window opens in 5 days..
assuming we're able to get a fastpass for FoP, we figured ride FoP using a fastpass after first doing NRJ standby.


----------



## cigar95

WebmasterDoc said:


> Unless there is a zero wait, it will take more than 8 minutes from standby. Ours today was over 2 hours (even though the standby indicated 180 minutes).


Yeah, I'm wondering about straight walking time.  Not that I expect it to happen, but just to get a good feel for the actual length.
Since I want to really examine the queue, I actually don't want to have a free shot straight through.
It will be interesting to see how much things slow down by mid-to-late September.


----------



## rteetz

disneyholic family said:


> at rope drop....how does rope drop work at AK these days?
> 
> last time we were there, there was an opening show by the tree of life that occurred right at park opening..
> have they discontinued that?
> at 9 am, what happens?
> 
> our FP window opens in 5 days..
> assuming we're able to get a fastpass for FoP, we figured ride FoP using a fastpass after first doing NRJ standby.


With Pandora opening rope drop hasn't been exactly the same. There also is no more welcome show. They've opened the gates early and then formed a line for entry into Pandora. Things have been changing every day tho.


----------



## CAS239

cigar95 said:


> Yeah, I'm wondering about straight walking time.  Not that I expect it to happen, but just to get a good feel for the actual length.
> Since I want to really examine the queue, I actually don't want to have a free shot straight through.
> It will be interesting to see how much things slow down by mid-to-late September.



I recorded the queue on my preview day. 8.5 min straight walk from when you enter the line to when you meet a cm and they direct you what line to go in prior to going in the room to see the videos.


----------



## AngiTN

So what time have they been opening the park this week? As in letting people scan in the gates? Before 8? Trying to figure out what time we should aim to get there in the morning


----------



## WebmasterDoc

PrincessShmoo said:


> Do you think that's a good option for getting to the gate early?


If Disney transport is an option, arriving early will definitely help since they are opening the park early.


----------



## disneyholic family

rteetz said:


> With Pandora opening rope drop hasn't been exactly the same. There also is no more welcome show. They've opened the gates early and then formed a line for entry into Pandora. Things have been changing every day tho.




so there's a line to just get into pandora?
hmmm...
so they're doing a rolling opening of the gates and then you walk to the various entrance areas?

so they start letting people into AK at some point before 9 am...
and let people walk up to each 'land' to wait for 9 am 'rope drop"?

so then is there a mad dash for FoP and NRJ?


----------



## AngiTN

disneyholic family said:


> so there's a line to just get into pandora?
> hmmm...
> so they're doing a rolling opening of the gates and then you walk to the various entrance areas?
> 
> so they start letting people into AK at some point before 9 am...
> and let people walk up to each 'land' to wait for 9 am 'rope drop"?
> 
> so then is there a mad dash for FoP and NRJ?


Right now they open at 8 and there in controlled access to Pandora. Entry to test of AK is normal


----------



## disneyholic family

AngiTN said:


> So what time have they been opening the park this week? As in letting people scan in the gates? Before 8? Trying to figure out what time we should aim to get there in the morning



the park is opening at 8?  is that just because of the official opening of pandora?

if that's the schedule for the entire summer, that's going to be tough...i can't see us getting the kidlets out of bed early enough to get there for an 8 am opening..


----------



## disneyholic family

so it seems like NRJ is going to be difficult, if we have to get a fastpass for


AngiTN said:


> Right now they open at 8 and there in controlled access to Pandora. Entry to test of AK is normal




i think we have to go back to the drawing board on our AK schedule...
we worked so hard on it, but it was based on a 9 am opening...
i don't see how we'll ever manage to do NRJ if we only get there at some time after an 8 am rope drop...


----------



## AngiTN

disneyholic family said:


> the park is opening at 8?  is that just because of the official opening of pandora?
> 
> if that's the schedule for the entire summer, that's going to be tough...i can't see us getting the kidlets out of bed early enough to get there for an 8 am opening..


Yes and I'm not sure how long they are keeping the 8 am opening. Something to keep an eye on for sure


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessShmoo said:


> Do you think that's a good option for getting to the gate early?


To be sure I would uber/cab or own vehicle


----------



## AngiTN

disneyholic family said:


> so it seems like NRJ is going to be difficult, if we have to get a fastpass for
> 
> 
> 
> i think we have to go back to the drawing board on our AK schedule...
> we worked so hard on it, but it was based on a 9 am opening...
> i don't see how we'll ever manage to do NRJ if we only get there at some time after an 8 am rope drop...


We don't do early well either. Gonna try tomorrow. I anticipate failure. I can do it. DGD can do it. DH not so much


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> To be sure I would uber/cab or own vehicle


Agree. We used Lyft this morning and at 9:15 the lot was full like I've never seem before. Long line to get in too. We breezed past it all and walked in to Pandora with our FP by  9:30 and the others would still be in line to park


----------



## disneyholic family

AngiTN said:


> We don't do early well either. Gonna try tomorrow. I anticipate failure. I can do it. DGD can do it. DH not so much



we could do early openings years ago, when my kids were young and i was able to order everyone around...
but now they're grown up with their own kidlets, and i'm no longer in control...
which is a good thing...i hate having that responsibility..

in any case, we'd worked out a schedule avoiding all early openings....
just getting there early enough for a 9 am rope drop..

but if AK opens early every day, it does throw a bit of a monkey wrench into things..

but i guess we'll just have to stick with our relaxed approach to AK and hope for the best...

.


----------



## JerseyJanice

AngiTN said:


> We don't do early well either. Gonna try tomorrow. I anticipate failure. I can do it. DGD can do it. DH not so much



Can you leave DH behind and meet up with him later?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

WebmasterDoc said:


> If Disney transport is an option, arriving early will definitely help since they are opening the park early.


The question is - does Disney transport start running early enough?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

yulilin3 said:


> To be sure I would uber/cab or own vehicle


Sorry, saw the other post first.  Are there taxi stands at all resorts?


----------



## Canesfan3234

anyone know the price of the banshee?


----------



## princessemsmom

Canesfan3234 said:


> anyone know the price of the banshee?



$53


----------



## WebmasterDoc

disneyholic family said:


> the park is opening at 8?  is that just because of the official opening of pandora?
> 
> if that's the schedule for the entire summer, that's going to be tough...i can't see us getting the kidlets out of bed early enough to get there for an 8 am opening..


 At this time the park opens at 8am (or earlier) and at 7am for EMH. It would be wise to check the park hours schedule for the dates you will be there.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

PrincessShmoo said:


> The question is - does Disney transport start running early enough?


Disney transport (Resort Bus) usually begins 1 1/2 hour before park opening and continues until 2 hours after park closing.


----------



## wilkeliza

Canesfan3234 said:


> anyone know the price of the banshee?





princessemsmom said:


> $53



And at least during previews no discounts.


----------



## mmmears

Sounds like the 7am resort bus is a bad idea? My DH and DD20 ride FoP last night during EMH. She says it's the best ride she has ever been on and is trying to ride it again tonight. It made DH very motion sick (not really a surprise since he has a hard time with simulation rides) so I'm glad I didn't try it. Oh and the land is beautiful both during the day and at night. We didn't plan this trip around Pandora (in fact I didn't realize it was opening this week until after I booked) but it's really great that we get to see it all. We also ride NRJ today and really enjoyed it!


----------



## princessemsmom

@AngiTN I want to say thank you for 2 things - you are not even aware of...
1) I was one of the people who ended up with 2 Pandora FP+ due to the glitch when they first launched.  I was worried one would get canceled but you posted that it happened to you once and all was fine
Then 2) We decided to hit Pandora on this past Sunday (it was a planned trip and that day was our last day and was open to hit whatever we wanted to go back to - and then Pandora happened) any way - we heard many horror stories about waits to get into Pandora on Sat from cast members so we were debating even attempting it.  But then Sat night I read your post about your experience that day - and so I said that is it - let's try!

And it was a smashing success 
Both FP+ worked - we did wait about 30-45mins with FP+ for FOP - but wow!  And wait for the NRJ was only about 3 mins!  We waited about 5 mins to get into the store and DD brought a Banshee home!

We even got to experience the drinks of Pandora!

The land was amazing!  Crowds were manageable with FP+ and I am so thankful for the DIS and that I did not listen to the cast members at the resort!


----------



## WebmasterDoc

mmmears said:


> Sounds like the 7am resort bus is a bad idea? My DH and DD20 ride FoP last night during EMH. She says it's the best ride she has ever been on and is trying to ride it again tonight. It made DH very motion sick (not really a surprise since he has a hard time with simulation rides) so I'm glad I didn't try it. Oh and the land is beautiful both during the day and at night. We didn't plan this trip around Pandora (in fact I didn't realize it was opening this week until after I booked) but it's really great that we get to see it all. We also ride NRJ today and really enjoyed it!


If you can catch an earlier bus, it may serve you well. 

Flight of Passage is a wonderful experience and well worth an earlier start if you do not have a FP+!

Enjoy!


----------



## randumb0

wilkeliza said:


> And at least during previews no discounts.



no AP discount on banshees


----------



## abnihon

I did feel a bit of motion sickness on FoP.  Won't stop me from riding it again but I don't think I'd want to do multiple rides back to back even if I could.


----------



## abnihon

miTnosnhoJ said:


> As of 9:20pm there is also heavy rain and a thunderstorm. I am sheltering at flights of wonder.



Did you stay in the park?
Did it let up?


----------



## HydroGuy

maryj11 said:


> Since it was so early did you have to make your request for an Uber the night before or just when you were ready to leave? I have never used Uber but plan on it this trip.


Just walked out the hotel and requested in on the spot. It took 2 minutes literally.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

abnihon said:


> Did you stay in the park?
> Did it let up?


Still thunder, lightning and rain ongoing as of 11pm.


----------



## rteetz

As of 11:10 EST on MDE

FoP is at 60 minutes 

NRJ is at 30 minutes

It is also storming in the area which may have made people head out.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

I am here now for EMH at FOP. Line moving really fast!


----------



## HydroGuy

OhStuffandFluff said:


> After reading the latest on the crazy crowds with the opening of Pandora, I am wondering how the rest of AK is.  *Is the whole park crazy busy as well?*  We are arriving this weekend and planning for a half day at AK next week.  Now I am wondering if it is even worth it to try.  Any thoughts?  Thanks!


On Saturday and Sunday, pretty much. But still manageable. i would do it again.


----------



## AngiTN

JerseyJanice said:


> Can you leave DH behind and meet up with him later?


It is on the table as a possibility for certain.



rteetz said:


> As of 11:10 EST on MDE
> 
> FoP is at 60 minutes
> 
> NRJ is at 30 minutes
> 
> It is also storming in the area which may have made people head out.


Gosh darn it. We were at Disney Springs eating dinner and DH said, we should head to AK but I am beat and DGD was too so I said no, lets get to the room. Plus we got pretty wet walking to the bus stop. I told him he was right and we should have headed over there. Though I am glad to be dry and in bed vs. working my way back to the room.


----------



## HydroGuy

SgtTibbs said:


> I have a FoP FP+ for 9:30pm.  I plan to arrive at AK around 9:00pm (via the express bus skipping the front gate) use the "People who have FP's" line to enter Pandora, wander around Pandora until 10:15pm'ish (just before my FP window closes) and then ride.  Any major flaws in that plan based on what people are experiencing?


That plan seems like a good one to me.


----------



## maryj11

HydroGuy said:


> Just walked out the hotel and requested in on the spot. It took 2 minutes literally.


That's good to know, thanks.


----------



## HydroGuy

mommyboys3 said:


> I was wondering if FoP is more like Soarin or StarTours. My DH gets queasy on simulator rides like ST so he avoids them but his favorite ride ever is Soarin. He has no problem with multiple rides on Soarin. For those that have been on FoP, would you say it's closer to ST or Soarin? Thanks!



See my post below...

If I had to give an answer I would say it is slightly more like Soarin than ST.



HydroGuy said:


> As far as FOP is concerned, today was our second ride and we were able to take it in better than yesterday. I will have to say it is now my favorite ride at WDW.
> 
> However, here is something to note FWIW. When I ride ST I am relieved when it is over because I start to feel a little queasy. When I ride Soarin I am always sad when it is over and wish it could go on for another 5-10 minutes. Zero queasiness. At the end of FOP I found I was relieved more like ST and not like Soarin. I felt a tiny bit of queasiness on FOP - nothing like ST but enough to make me feel "OK, I am ready for this to be over". For that reason FOP is not a slam dunk, way, way better ride for me than my other WDW favorites which are EE and RnR. As others have said, FOP IS intense at times. But it does rise to the level of my new favorite.


----------



## HydroGuy

Camama said:


> Help with no fastpasses. AP holder staying offsite and unable to get FP for Pandora. Heading to AK on Friday (non morning EMH day) when park opens at 8. Unsure as to when we should get there. Was thinking 6am. I have read through a ton of these threads and could not find many that did not have a FP so I am having a hard time figuring out a strategy. Have they been letting people in earlier than opening time? If we were to get there at 6am when they "open" at 8 do you think we could do both rides in Pandora in 3 hours? Thanks in advance! I really appreciate it!





anna0513 said:


> I think 6 is way early.  It will be hot too to stand outside the gates for 2 hours.  Someone just posted that they do open the gates a little early from time to time.  I'm assuming they probably open them at 7:30 or so if it is scheduled to open at 8.  I'm planning on getting there at 7:30 unless others tell me that is too late.


Hard one but I would lean towards a 7AM arrival. I agree 6AM is too early. I think 7AM vs 7:30AM depends on the person and their priorities and patience.


----------



## HydroGuy

wendydarling78 said:


> Another question- sorry! If you do the Fastpass line for FoP and the River Journey, do you miss a lot of the line/ride theming?


Yes. You miss that and the 4-5 hour wait.


----------



## HydroGuy

cigar95 said:


> At 6000 posts, even thread search can't help me.
> 
> How long are the two FoP pre-ride videos? Were they about 9 minutes each, or about 9 minutes for the two of them? And they're in two different rooms, correct?
> 
> From the standby entrance, the walk to the pre-show is about 8 minutes if we don't stop. (No YouTube links, please, I'm waiting.)
> 
> I'm trying to get a handle on how long the process is if I manage to enter early enough to have no delays. We plan to take our time through the queue, but that I can figure myself. (And yes, we plan to just wave past us those who are focused on the end game.)


Each video was in a different room and I would guess they are 2 minutes each.


----------



## poison ivy

cigar95 said:


> At 6000 posts, even thread search can't help me.
> 
> How long are the two FoP pre-ride videos? Were they about 9 minutes each, or about 9 minutes for the two of them? And they're in two different rooms, correct?
> 
> From the standby entrance, the walk to the pre-show is about 8 minutes if we don't stop. (No YouTube links, please, I'm waiting.)
> 
> I'm trying to get a handle on how long the process is if I manage to enter early enough to have no delays. We plan to take our time through the queue, but that I can figure myself. (And yes, we plan to just wave past us those who are focused on the end game.)


We were the very first to ride. Took 20 mins from entering the land to exiting outside. Had both videos and the ride had a very slight delay while seated waiting to start.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

Recap of Extra Magic Hours at Pandora. (Tuesday Night)

Had fastpasses for 9:15 Rivers of Light . This show was cancelled due to thunderstorm and heavy rain. I sheltered at Flights of Wonder. I stayed there for about an hour. There were several cast members there who were doing a good Jon entertaining the kids with games like charades.

When the rain slowed down to a drizzle, I left and went to ride Dinosaur. I got right on. 

I headed over to Pandora for EMH. I got there and went to FoP which was closed, but noticed that the line was stretching back so I followed it. I got in line at 10:40 near the restrooms at the entrance to Pandora. Soon the ride reopened and a cheer went up. The line started moving and I was able to complete the ride in 55 minutes. 55 minutes is almost perfect, because the line is part of the ride. 

They do scan magic bands to see if you are staying onsite. I saw them turn away a party including a wheelchair that was staying in one of the on-site but non-Disney hotels.

Now it was 11:55 and I could have gotten right on FoP again. This time there was no line outside the entrance. I decided instead to ride the NRJ again with only a 15 minute wait. When that was over it was about 12:40. I got back in line for FoP. This time it took about an hour. I left the park at 2:15 and immediately caught a bus back to Kidani Village.
The EMH were great tonight. I think the heavy rains must have kept some people away. Only Pandora was open for EMH, not EE or other rides. 
Let me just say that FoP is an amazing ride. I was smiling the whole way through it. It really does feel like something new. The last time I was this impressed with a ride was when Haunted Mansion first opened (dating myself). Yes, there was a time when Haunted Mansion was cutting edge. 
And Pandora at night is magical!


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessShmoo said:


> Sorry, saw the other post first.  Are there taxi stands at all resorts?


There usually are some taxis around but again to be sure I would schedule it the night before


----------



## wendydarling78

How ridiculous do you think the Pandora crowds will be during Christmas? I'm wondering if we should plan on skipping this area during our trip.


----------



## wareagle57

Anyone in line outside AK right now? I'd love to hear more detailed rope drop reports. What time you arrived, how far back you were, how long it took to do FoP from where you were.


----------



## disneyfan314

Currently standing in Pandora. Park opened at 7:15.  Allowed in to Pandora. It's currently 7:35 and stopped not far after crossing bridge. Cast members not letting anyone further in yet. Lots of people behind us.


----------



## wareagle57

disneyfan314 said:


> Currently standing in Pandora. Park opened at 7:15.  Allowed in to Pandora. It's currently 7:35 and stopped not far after crossing bridge. Cast members not letting anyone further in yet. Lots of people behind us.



Awesome. What time did you get there and how many people back are you?


----------



## cigar95

CAS239 said:


> I recorded the queue on my preview day. 8.5 min straight walk from when you enter the line to when you meet a cm and they direct you what line to go in prior to going in the room to see the videos.


Thanks, Walter - you and @poison ivy gave me just what I was looking for.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

wendydarling78 said:


> How ridiculous do you think the Pandoracrowds will be during Christmas? I'm wondering if we should plan on skipping this area during our trip.


Since Christmas is a popular time to visit Disney and parks usually reach closing capacity in the morning, you can count on Pandora crowds to be very high.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Anyone think pandora will have Christmas decor??  Something like Grace and Jake Sully introduced them to it blah blah

I think they could come up with some really interesting things


----------



## AngiTN

We made it to the park about 7:45. No where near the 7:00 I hoped for but we made it. 

No amount of explaining will convince DH you can spend 1 hour outside in line to save 2 hours, or more, in line inside. He wasn't getting up any earlier and leaving him wouldn't work as we'd have never joined up. We did not have other plans this morning and it's not hot so no big issues. 

No wait to get in park or Pandora at that time. Long line for FoP. We were on bridge to Africa, about half way across, when we got in line about 8:00, maybe 7:55. We'll see what final wait is. We think 3 hours


----------



## AngiTN

CampbellzSoup said:


> Anyone think pandora will have Christmas decor??  Something like Grace and Jake Sully introduced them to it blah blah
> 
> I think they could come up with some really interesting things


Maybe but I don't think so. Honestly think it would look awful to add any more lights


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CampbellzSoup said:


> Anyone think pandora will have Christmas decor??  Something like Grace and Jake Sully introduced them to it blah blah
> 
> I think they could come up with some really interesting things



Probably not as it is supposed to be visiting the real planet and why would Pandora have Christmas?

Maybe they could have a few decorations that the ACE people put up in the mess hall or something but I would be surprised if anything big

Unless the Navi have some sort of winter celebration I am not aware of - guess they could do that


----------



## yulilin3

CampbellzSoup said:


> Anyone think pandora will have Christmas decor??  Something like Grace and Jake Sully introduced them to it blah blah
> 
> I think they could come up with some really interesting things


like others have said, if they do it will only be inside Satu'li Canteen and Maybe Windtraders


----------



## AngiTN

We entered main queue. 
For what it's worth a CM just said single rider will never, ever be open. Exact quote. 

I have to think he means today. Surely not literally ever


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> We entered main queue.
> For what it's worth a CM just said single rider will never, ever be open. Exact quote.
> 
> I have to think he means today. Surely not literally ever


wow "never,ever" is a strong statement 
I really never, ever got the point of it, opening the single rider line will make it more difficult just because people will flock to it, expecting lower waits but it might end up being about the same (I'm talking once the dust has settled)
The 2 times I've been on FoP since official opening they have asked for single riders at the loading room and have not had a problem filling each room, so I think they might just keep it that way and give everyone the same amount of wait time


----------



## LisafromIndiana

Any updated thoughts on wait times for NRJ with a 7 am EMH start time if arriving by disney bus? We plan to be at the bus stop by 5:45 am (staying at CSR). Thanks to everyone for the info!


----------



## wareagle57

AngiTN said:


> We entered main queue.
> For what it's worth a CM just said single rider will never, ever be open. Exact quote.
> 
> I have to think he means today. Surely not literally ever



Either that or he's just tired of people asking him about it. It would be dumb of Disney to put up a sign for SR with no intention of ever using it.


----------



## wareagle57

FoP up to 295 already. That's the highest I've seen it since opening day and we are still in EMH.


----------



## AngiTN

wareagle57 said:


> Either that or he's just tired of people asking him about it. It would be dumb of Disney to put up a sign for SR with no intention of ever using it.


I know I thought it was an odd placement when we rode yesterday. Single rider and FP merge together for a bit as you walk in. And then there is a place to separate. A CM could be there to be sure that happens but it didn't appear like it could be roped apart. They could have single get in the FP line. Granted they wouldn't get past 2nd scan point. Still, I can see them taking it out and pulling singles as they are now. It's easy to pull out of line


----------



## firsttimemom

wareagle57 said:


> FoP up to 295 already. That's the highest I've seen it since opening day and we are still in EMH.



Touring plans shows 180 min with disney reporting 295. That's a big difference.


----------



## marciemi

yulilin3 said:


> The 2 times I've been on FoP since official opening they have asked for single riders at the loading room and have not had a problem filling each room, so I think they might just keep it that way and give everyone the same amount of wait time


I've been on it 7 times and they've done it that way each time other than the first (during a preview when there wasn't a line yet).


----------



## notnothin

firsttimemom said:


> Touring plans shows 180 min with disney reporting 295. That's a big difference.



I see Touring Plans at 250 for FoP and 150 for NRJ.


----------



## poison ivy

AngiTN said:


> We made it to the park about 7:45. No where near the 7:00 I hoped for but we made it.
> 
> No amount of explaining will convince DH you can spend 1 hour outside in line to save 2 hours, or more, in line inside. He wasn't getting up any earlier and leaving him wouldn't work as we'd have never joined up. We did not have other plans this morning and it's not hot so no big issues.
> 
> No wait to get in park or Pandora at that time. Long line for FoP. We were on bridge to Africa, about half way across, when we got in line about 8:00, maybe 7:55. We'll see what final wait is. We think 3 hours



I understand what he's saying in theory - that it takes 3hrs to do this whether you spend  those hrs arriving early and waiting outside the park to be first to let in or spend hrs in the queue after the fact.   

But, I know personally (since we habitually do this) that by investing 1.5-2hrs upfront at the entrance pre-park opening,  you not only absorb that wait time during a period when nothing is open yet but it liberates your entire park morning from stress, chaos and long lines to open space and much more time and relaxation.

He should test this himself, but I'll argue you save a lot more than 3hrs throughout the course of the morning.  You are always on the front side of the equation for the entire park morning, one step ahead of the crowds vs the downside of the bell curve so to speak always following behind the masses and waiting in long lines to do everything.


----------



## AngiTN

Oh, no question here. I have no doubt we'd be done now had we gotten here at 7:00. No idea how long we have to go. Just entered the laboratory room Pandora Conservation something or other. Just past the tree room


----------



## River Country

i have to be honest I am very excited about seeing this. Just wondering when does it eventually slow down.  I see FoP becoming like Soarin' FP's gone for the day with standard 90-120 minute waits during peak times.  I would imagine that would be way in the future and may not even happen this year.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Liljo22

River Country said:


> i have to be honest I am very excited about seeing this. Just wondering when does it eventually slow down.  I see FoP becoming like Soarin' FP's gone for the day with standard 90-120 minute waits during peak times.  I would imagine that would be way in the future and may not even happen this year.  Any thoughts?



I think you are pretty much on but I would say a 2 hr wait time would likely be the norm in that range.


----------



## erin1715

I've been trying to keep up with reading the updates in this thread but haven't managed to read all 300+ pages, so I apologize if this has been covered already.

We have a trip in mid-July and right now I have a FP+ booked for FoP for 5:15-6:15pm.  I plan to arrive around 4pm or so to AK and go right to Pandora.  Will I be allowed right into the land with a FP+ or are there still lines at that point to get into Pandora?  I realize a lot could change between now and then, and I'm hoping they will add some late night EMH's to our trip as well!


----------



## RedSox68

OMG -- I was looking for a thread that a review of the park and couldn't believe this one was already 310 pages!  Anyone know where I can just find a review of the park itself?  Thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

RedSox68 said:


> OMG -- I was looking for a thread that a review of the park and couldn't believe this one was already 310 pages!  Anyone know where I can just find a review of the park itself?  Thanks.


If you begin reading posts from Saturday through today, there are a lot of good, comprehensive reviews of the land.

Ryan/rteetz, who is the OP of this thread, has landed in Orlando and he'll be posting while in Pandora later today. 

I know he will be happy to answer questions when he has time.


----------



## ThistleMae

marciemi said:


> We rode it with FP both Sat and Sun as well and it was under 5 minutes each time (late afternoon both days).


Good to hear....thanks!


----------



## ThistleMae

anna0513 said:


> If you can only book fastpass 30 days out you are out of luck for Flight of Passage.  I've given up.


Awe...hope this changes by July as we are staying off site this year.


----------



## ashleymrush

RedSox68 said:


> OMG -- I was looking for a thread that a review of the park and couldn't believe this one was already 310 pages!  Anyone know where I can just find a review of the park itself?  Thanks.


In addition to what hiroMYhiro said, if you want basic info about Pandora you can focus on the first page of this thread as well. It should be able to answer most if not all questions you have. I didn't know if you were looking for live reviews or just a general review of the land. Hope this helps.


----------



## dina444444

AngiTN said:


> Oh, no question here. I have no doubt we'd be done now had we gotten here at 7:00. No idea how long we have to go. Just entered the laboratory room Pandora Conservation something or other. Just past the tree room


Not sure if you've been through the standby queue previously but the lab is the second to last room in the standby queue before you get to the ramps.


----------



## rteetz

On my way to the hotel but I'll be in AK soon after that!


----------



## RedSox68

ashleymrush said:


> In addition to what hiroMYhiro said, if you want basic info about Pandora you can focus on the first page of this thread as well. It should be able to answer most if not all questions you have. I didn't know if you were looking for live reviews or just a general review of the land. Hope this helps.



Thanks.  I was actually looking for reviews of what people thought of it after all this hype and waiting.  Is it worth it, is it a surprise and does it take away from AK?


----------



## sweetpea29488

Does anyone have any information about the rest of the park?  Was today an EMH morning?  We will be headed to Everest at the beginning on Sunday.


----------



## AngiTN

dina444444 said:


> Not sure if you've been through the standby queue previously but the lab is the second to last room in the standby queue before you get to the ramps.


I hadn't but saw that shortly after posting. We were finished by 10:15, so 2 hours and a little bit from when we got in line on the bridge from Africa 



RedSox68 said:


> Thanks.  I was actually looking for reviews of what people thought of it after all this hype and waiting.  Is it worth it, is it a surprise and does it take away from AK?


Worth every bit of hype, wait and adds to the park. We've been here every day since it opened and love it. DGD declared it makes AK her favorite park. I don't do lines for rides ever. But just did 2 hours for flights of Passage and would again and again with out hesitation


----------



## hiroMYhero

RedSox68 said:


> Thanks.  I was actually looking for reviews of what people thought of it after all this hype and waiting.  Is it worth it, is it a surprise and does it take away from AK?


Those comments can be found in the most recent pages of this thread.

@HydroGuy and @WebmasterDoc have shared their thoughts. Those who have waited 4+ hours for FoP have also commented regarding the wait. 

You can run a Search of this thread for "Review" and for specific posters' names to get to their posts.


----------



## AngiTN

sweetpea29488 said:


> Does anyone have any information about the rest of the park?  Was today an EMH morning?  We will be headed to Everest at the beginning on Sunday.


Not EMH morning


----------



## Jazzerfan

I'm going to Disney in December (2nd week) for a short birthday trip with my daughter.  Based on feedback and other inquiries on the board, does anyone think the Padora rides will start to slow down a bit and have wait times comparable to 7D Mine Train?  My 60 day window is way yet, but I'm one of those people that book FP+ right at the second stroke of 12 midnight.   Just curious on opinions.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jazzerfan said:


> I'm going to Disney in December (2nd week) for a short birthday trip with my daughter.  Based on feedback and other inquiries on the board, does anyone think the Padora rides will start to slow down a bit and have wait times comparable to 7D Mine Train?  My 60 day window is way yet, but I'm one of those people that book FP+ right at the second stroke of 12 midnight.   Just curious on opinions.


FP booking opens at 7:00a ET.

It would be best to wait until September/October to ask about wait times. Pandora has only been open for 5 days now.


----------



## Lost Yeti

yulilin3 said:


> wow "never,ever" is a strong statement
> I really never, ever got the point of it, opening the single rider line will make it more difficult just because people will flock to it, expecting lower waits but it might end up being about the same (I'm talking once the dust has settled)
> The 2 times I've been on FoP since official opening they have asked for single riders at the loading room and have not had a problem filling each room, so I think they might just keep it that way and give everyone the same amount of wait time



I have had such mixed results with SR lines. On RnR I find it tends to be longer than the standby line, but is is amazing for EE. I've never waited more than 15-20 minutes in the SR line for EE even when standby is 90 minutes. 



wareagle57 said:


> FoP up to 295 already. That's the highest I've seen it since opening day and we are still in EMH.



No EMH this morning - at least according to the site and MDE. Might explain why its so high.


----------



## CAS239

ThistleMae said:


> Awe...hope this changes by July as we are staying off site this year.



It won't change. This will be the case for a long time. Just like Frozen and 7dmt for the most part. Just be on right at 7am at your 30 day mark and hope for the best


----------



## Lost Yeti

As a heads up, I'll have a rider swap for FoP tomorrow (maybe two) and will be the only one riding. If anyone is going tomorrow and doesn't have a FP, I *might *be able to take two people in the FP line with me. I only say might because I'm towing a toddler and you never know when a meltdown is coming  I'll probably be in the area around late morning/early afternoon.


----------



## Skywise

I've got a "tricky" evening slot and a better day slot for an upcoming trip and planning to see Pandora and debating when I should attempt to see it.  Is Pandora at night really that worthwhile compared to day?

The evening slot is my arrival day and if everything goes off perfectly I could get there around 8:30 (with EMH til 1am) which is pushing it, I know.  I'm also hoping the EMH will allow me easier to time to get on at least one of the rides.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ThistleMae said:


> Awe...hope this changes by July as we are staying off site this year.


You may want to read the Throwaway (loophole strategy) Room Thread Sticky at the top of this forum.

Many Pandora opening weekend visitors used the strategy to benefit from the 60-day FP booking window. Some even ended up with the 2 Tier 1s "glitch."


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

ThistleMae said:


> Awe...hope this changes by July as we are staying off site this year.



We are going in July and have our FOP FP already, as we are staying on site. We are 45 days away from our trip, and there are still a couple FOP FP times left (for a party of 2), but not many. Loads left for NRJ. I'd second being on at 7 a.m. at exactly 30 days!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Current waits per MDE... *FoP way down from the 295min posted earlier today*...


----------



## barbliny

Somewhat Pandora related.  Can those who have visited Pandora tell me what effects if any they have noticed on my beloved Nomad Lounge since the park opening?


----------



## rteetz

Here is an article on how Pandora is operating now. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...---the-world-of-avatar-operational-update.htm


----------



## Lost Yeti

rteetz said:


> Here is an article on how Pandora is operating now.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...---the-world-of-avatar-operational-update.htm



That is a really nice review of how things have been going so far. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Here is an article on how Pandora is operating now.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...---the-world-of-avatar-operational-update.htm


"Hours *throughout the summer* are 8am to 11pm"

I didn't think it was confirmed that these hours would be extended for the *whole summer.*.. is that right / confirmed?

ETA: I still only see *these hours though July 4th* on Disney's site... same with TA calendar.


----------



## briggscreek

I've been reading all of these posts and I'm still confused about timing. We'll be in AK next Saturday with a 7am EMH and planned to arrive at around 6. By the time we get back to FoP, it sounds like the waits will already be pretty high first thing, right? We have a fastpass for FoP on the last day of our trip, I'm wondering if we should just skip it on our first day.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

barbliny said:


> Somewhat Pandora related.  Can those who have visited Pandora tell me what effects if any they have noticed on my beloved Nomad Lounge since the park opening?


I haven't noticed anything from walking by. I'll be dining at Tiffens Friday night and I'll get a closer  look then.


----------



## rteetz

On my way to AK now!


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

briggscreek said:


> I've been reading all of these posts and I'm still confused about timing. We'll be in AK next Saturday with a 7am EMH and planned to arrive at around 6. By the time we get back to FoP, it sounds like the waits will already be pretty high first thing, right? We have a fastpass for FoP on the last day of our trip, I'm wondering if we should just skip it on our first day.


I think you would be happy if you went for the morning EMH. There is a trade off between waiting in a themed line and just waiting before the park opens. I think 6am. Would be a good compromise. Keep in mind that there are up to 20000 Disney onsite guests eligible for EMH so if a good fraction show up, you still may wait, but potentially less than a non EMH day. Good luck!


----------



## briggscreek

miTnosnhoJ said:


> I think you would be happy if you went for the morning EMH. There is a trade off between waiting in a themed line and just waiting before the park opens. I think 6am. Would be a good compromise. Keep in mind that there are up to 20000 Disney onsite guests eligible for EMH so if a good fraction show up, you still may wait, but potentially less than a non EMH day. Good luck!



Thank you! I don't mind waiting for an hour before opening, but I just didn't want to wait that long and still end up with a two hour wait for FoJ when we get in! Guess we'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## HopperFan

miTnosnhoJ said:


> I think you would be happy if you went for the morning EMH. There is a trade off between waiting in a themed line and just waiting before the park opens. I think 6am. Would be a good compromise. K*eep in mind that there are up to 20000 Disney onsite guests eligible for EMH* so if a good fraction show up, you still may wait, but potentially less than a non EMH day. Good luck!



There are well over 30,000 ROOMS plus Campsites and Swan & Dolphin eligible for EMH, so at full capacity (which is not likely) closer to 150,000 guests.


----------



## AngiTN

Just walked out from Pandora to Africa. They have it open as an entrance to Pandora right now


----------



## poison ivy

briggscreek said:


> I've been reading all of these posts and I'm still confused about timing. We'll be in AK next Saturday with a 7am EMH and planned to arrive at around 6. By the time we get back to FoP, it sounds like the waits will already be pretty high first thing, right? We have a fastpass for FoP on the last day of our trip, I'm wondering if we should just skip it on our first day.



There haven't been that many EMH mornings.  From what I've read, if you beat the arrival of the Disney busses first thing in the morning when you line up, you'll have a better jump on the crowd at the gate.

Also, *ALL *guests were being let in thru the touchpoints earlier than 7.  The non-EMH group were then lined up separate from the EMH group.

Plus, you are not walked by the CM's to the entrance to Pandora, so you're liable to fall back in line once they "drop the rope" if you can't keep up with that pace getting over to Pandora.

Yaz did a great job of explaining the EMH morning from Monday but it's now lost many pages back.  Here's a brief recap:



Yaz said:


> I'm here today! I got to AK at 5:15am for resort EMH (Didn't want to take any chances). I was in and out of FoP in 15 minutes. Right now, I'm in line for NRJ. Posted wait time was 35 mins when I entered. Anything specific you want to know?





ItsLayne said:


> did EMH start at 7am? When did it start getting crowded at the gates? I was planning on taking an uber over around 6am for a 7am EMH, would that put me too far back?





Yaz said:


> Single rider was not being utilized during EMH. A CM told me that they are not opening single rider at all today.
> 
> EMH started at 7am. I don't think it would put you too far back. Earlier is safer though. Resort buses arrived at 6:30am and it was a swarm.
> 
> Line to enter Pandora currently reaches Island Mercantile but it is moving. FoP line extends to the entirety of the Africa exit as well.





Yaz said:


> There were about 10 people (including my family) at the entrance at 5:15am. There were 4 touchpoints open. They let everyone in but split up resort and non-resort guests in the Oasis. Resort guests went to the left and CMs scanned your ticket/band to verify reservations. Non-resort guests were sent to the right side.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Current waits per MDE... *FoP way down from the 295min posted earlier today*...
> 
> View attachment 241164


FoP down again, now from a bit over an hour ago.

*FoP snapshot of just the few times I've looked today...

  8:42 -- 295 min
  11:09 -- 195
  12:32 -- 145*


----------



## anna0513

ThistleMae said:


> Awe...hope this changes by July as we are staying off site this year.





AngiTN said:


> I hadn't but saw that shortly after posting. We were finished by 10:15, so 2 hours and a little bit from when we got in line on the bridge from Africa
> 
> 
> Worth every bit of hype, wait and adds to the park. We've been here every day since it opened and love it. DGD declared it makes AK her favorite park. I don't do lines for rides ever. But just did 2 hours for flights of Passage and would again and again with out hesitation




If we go straight there at rope drop, is the entrance near Pizzafari?  You mentioned Africa bridge and I know that is somewhat further down the other direction.  I just want to make sure that we run to the right place.  lol


----------



## briggscreek

poison ivy said:


> There haven't been that many EMH mornings.  From what I've read, if you beat the arrival of the Disney busses first thing in the morning when you line up, you'll have a better jump on the crowd at the gate.
> 
> Also, *ALL *guests were being let in thru the touchpoints earlier than 7.  The non-EMH group were then lined up separate from the EMH group.
> 
> Plus, you are not walked by the CM's to the entrance to Pandora, so you're liable to fall back in line once they "drop the rope" if you can't keep up with that pace getting over to Pandora.
> 
> Yaz did a great job of explaining the EMH morning from Monday but it's now lost many pages back.  Here's a brief recap:



Thanks so much for finding that! Unfortunately, my DH has a bad knee so we won't be able to hurry super fast. We'll just see how it goes.


----------



## patrickpiteo

SaraSpringsIsHome said:


> We are going in July and have our FOP FP already, as we are staying on site. We are 45 days away from our trip, and there are still a couple FOP FP times left (for a party of 2), but not many. Loads left for NRJ. I'd second being on at 7 a.m. at exactly 30 days!


I just checked I'm 30 days away and no FOP FP. IM ok as I am on site and got them at 60 day out.


----------



## AngiTN

anna0513 said:


> If we go straight there at rope drop, is the entrance near Pizzafari?  You mentioned Africa bridge and I know that is somewhat further down the other direction.  I just want to make sure that we run to the right place.  lol


Yes. Head to pizzafari entrance.

They will send the line toward that bridge if needed. It is the same bridge you exit to Africa on but they won't have it open on the morning most likely. I'd watch here to see if that changes


----------



## rteetz

In Pandora now. Breathtaking details. I'm gonna take a record number of pictures this trip. 

In line for a banshee!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Here's a Forbes article with quotes from Landau:
https://www.forbes.com/sites/sethpo...fter-riding-the-new-disney-ride/#2b7613db2905


----------



## disneyholic family

WebmasterDoc said:


> At this time the park opens at 8am (or earlier) and at 7am for EMH. It would be wise to check the park hours schedule for the dates you will be there.



the park hours for when we're there (august) still say 9 am opening...(with the twice a week 8 am EMH)..

but disney often changes its hours in the summer...
what they have for august today, isn't likely to be what will actually be  - just as MK will no doubt be open later than the very early hours that are currently listed..

so if AK is opening at 8 am, when is the first fastpass for FoP?  at 8?  at 9?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

disneyholic family said:


> the park hours for when we're there (august) still say 9 am opening...(with the twice a week 8 am EMH)..
> 
> but disney often changes its hours in the summer...
> what they have for august today, isn't likely to be what will actually be  - just as MK will no doubt be open later than the very early hours that are currently listed..
> 
> so if AK is opening at 8 am, when is the first fastpass for FoP?  at 8?  at 9?


All true! So far, I believe they've specifically announced these hours being in effect through the 4th of July...

FP window has always started with the start of regular (NON-EMH) hours, in my experience...


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> In Pandora now. Breathtaking details. I'm gonna take a record number of pictures this trip.
> 
> In line for a banshee!


Darn if we didn't just miss you. We were just there to get an Avatar doll made for DGD. We'll pick it up when we had back in tonight 

We are at Yak and Yeti now. Gotta say we walked in and got seated right away with others being quoted 45 min. We got some looks from those waiting too. Thank you Landry Club


----------



## AngiTN

disneyholic family said:


> the park hours for when we're there (august) still say 9 am opening...(with the twice a week 8 am EMH)..
> 
> but disney often changes its hours in the summer...
> what they have for august today, isn't likely to be what will actually be  - just as MK will no doubt be open later than the very early hours that are currently listed..
> 
> so if AK is opening at 8 am, when is the first fastpass for FoP?  at 8?  at 9?


First FP will be at 8


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> In Pandora now. Breathtaking details. I'm gonna take a record number of pictures this trip.
> 
> In line for a banshee!


you are going to be ablle to notice the different sounds the animals make in the rain and storms 
Have fun


----------



## poison ivy

AngiTN said:


> First FP will be at 8



interesting.  If the park has stated 9am opening now for Aug when do the 8am FP's get put into the system if they move the opening time to 8?


----------



## disneyholic family

AngiTN said:


> First FP will be at 8



it's all beyond my comprehension level..
our 60 day mark is this sunday..
and the hours right now are 9 am..
so i'll try for a FP at 9 or maybe 9:15 (so that we can walk into NRJ first)..

if they later change the hours to 8 it won't affect me as i'll already have the 9 am fp...
and we're not going to get up early enough for the 8 am opening anyway...

i may lose my mind before sunday...
we're there for 3 weeks...too many fastpasses to comtemplate...


----------



## hiroMYhero

poison ivy said:


> interesting.  If the park has stated 9am opening now for Aug when do the 8am FP's get put into the system if they move the opening time to 8?


New FP slots will appear after the park hours are adjusted in the system.

Usually, a DISer will notice and post an Alert on the board. This happened recently when more FEA FPs became available.


----------



## erin1715

AngiTN said:


> Darn if we didn't just miss you. We were just there to get an Avatar doll made for DGD. We'll pick it up when we had back in tonight
> 
> We are at Yak and Yeti now. Gotta say we walked in and got seated right away with others being quoted 45 min. We got some looks from those waiting too. Thank you Landry Club



Not to completely throw this off topic, but I just bought the Landry Club card for our trip in July.  Right now, I have a reservation for Yak and Yeti but do I even need a reservation if I have the landry card?


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Darn if we didn't just miss you. We were just there to get an Avatar doll made for DGD. We'll pick it up when we had back in tonight
> 
> We are at Yak and Yeti now. Gotta say we walked in and got seated right away with others being quoted 45 min. We got some looks from those waiting too. Thank you Landry Club


I'm at Tiffins now.


----------



## AngiTN

erin1715 said:


> Not to completely throw this off topic, but I just bought the Landry Club card for our trip in July.  Right now, I have a reservation for Yak and Yeti but do I even need a reservation if I have the landry card?


Nope you don't. Just walk in and tell them you are a Landry member. You go to front of line, behind only other Landry members.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> you are going to be ablle to notice the different sounds the animals make in the rain and storms
> Have fun


All I did was walk around and fell in love. My favorite park only got better.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> I'm at Tiffins now.


You are doing the EMH tonight, right?


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> In Pandora now.


Have fun. Guess I won't run into you today, it's Epcot for me tonight.


----------



## RedSox68

AngiTN said:


> Nope you don't. Just walk in and tell them you are a Landry member. You go to front of line, behind only other Landry members.



Can you explain what a Landry card is?


----------



## AngiTN

RedSox68 said:


> Can you explain what a Landry card is?


http://www.landrysselect.com/


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> You are doing the EMH tonight, right?


Yep!


----------



## poison ivy

hiroMYhero said:


> New FP slots will appear after the park hours are adjusted in the system.
> 
> Usually, a DISer will notice and post an Alert on the board. This happened recently when more FEA FPs became available.



well add this to the list of things to keep up with!?@  We're visiting late Aug and Labor Day Wkend. If they change park hrs, will they do this for an entire month at a time?  Or is this a moving target.  I'm planning Pandora, ROL, FEA, Soarin' on top of food and wine with multiple generations over only a few days and will need to maximize all rope drop, dining pkg and FP+ strategies to assist my parents.


----------



## rteetz

I'm gonna break my record of my photos taken this trip. Pandora is so incredibly photogenic.


----------



## RedSox68

AngiTN said:


> http://www.landrysselect.com/



Thanks!


----------



## kricha06

barbliny said:


> Somewhat Pandora related.  Can those who have visited Pandora tell me what effects if any they have noticed on my beloved Nomad Lounge since the park opening?



Was there Monday watching the crowd stream into pandora at around 3. Was as quiet as ever.


----------



## hiroMYhero

poison ivy said:


> well add this to the list of things to keep up with!?@  We're visiting late Aug and Labor Day Wkend. If they change park hrs, will they do this for an entire month at a time?  Or is this a moving target.  I'm planning Pandora, ROL, FEA, Soarin' on top of food and wine with multiple generations over only a few days and will need to maximize all rope drop, dining pkg and FP+ strategies to assist my parents.


It will just depend on what their projections are. They factor in room occupancy, ADRs, and now FPs to determine staffing needs and if the park hours need to be adjusted. 

It won't hurt to go into your FP area at least a month before arrival and "Modify" a priority FP to see what times are available. You can check availability without losing your FPs.


----------



## hopperfan70

AngiTN said:


> Darn if we didn't just miss you. We were just there to get an Avatar doll made for DGD. We'll pick it up when we had back in tonight
> 
> We are at Yak and Yeti now. Gotta say we walked in and got seated right away with others being quoted 45 min. We got some looks from those waiting too. Thank you Landry Club


AngiTN, do you think they were quoting a 45 minute wait for ADR's or just walk ups?


----------



## poison ivy

hiroMYhero said:


> It will just depend on what their projections are. They factor in room occupancy, ADRs, and now FPs to determine staffing needs and if the park hours need to be adjusted.
> 
> It won't hurt to go into your FP area at least a month before arrival and "Modify" a priority FP to see what times are available. You can check availability without losing your FPs.



thanks.  My 60 day window won't open up for a few weeks yet.  It just occurred to me that I should probably research the disability requirements for my dad since he's 80 and a recent stroke victim.  He'll need assistance for the few attractions he'll be able to enjoy which is a recent development for our family. No way he can climb into the NRJ boat without grab bars.


----------



## Classickat

We will be there Monday, using the morning EMH.  We have FP for NRJ at 8:20 a.m.  Looking for some opinions on whether we'll be able to do FOP first, then hit our FP within our window.  With EMH starting at 7 a.m., that gives me 2 1/4 hours for FOP...can we do it???? 
(Please say yes, please say yes!)  Was going to leave the resort (YC) at 6:00 a.m. via bus.  Is this not a good idea?

We do have FP for FOP later in the week, at 9:30 p.m.  If we wait until closer to 10:30 to ride, will they have us exit Pandora and wait to get back in for the evening EMH?


----------



## SaharanTea

FastPasser. said:


> Have fun. Guess I won't run into you today, it's Epcot for me tonight.



I understand if you don't want to answer, but is Epcot your normal area?  I'd love to give you a high five during our visit in July for all your help on this thread (and in others).


----------



## wareagle57

Classickat said:


> We will be there Monday, using the morning EMH.  We have FP for NRJ at 8:20 a.m.  Looking for some opinions on whether we'll be able to do FOP first, then hit our FP within our window.  With EMH starting at 7 a.m., that gives me 2 1/4 hours for FOP...can we do it????
> (Please say yes, please say yes!)  Was going to leave the resort (YC) at 6:00 a.m. via bus.  Is this not a good idea?
> 
> We do have FP for FOP later in the week, at 9:30 p.m.  If we wait until closer to 10:30 to ride, will they have us exit Pandora and wait to get back in for the evening EMH?



I'd leave earlier. I would want to BE there at 6.


----------



## barbliny

hiroMYhero said:


> New FP slots will appear after the park hours are adjusted in the system.
> 
> Usually, a DISer will notice and post an Alert on the board. This happened recently when more FEA FPs became available.



I've posted in the past few weeks when MK hours were extended being extended for June - adding an extra hour of fastpasses for 7DMT.  It really helps to keep an eye out on the hours and be able to either snag that fp+ you couldn't get the first time or move a fp+ to a more desirable time!!

And the poster who alerted everyone when Disney suddenly released more fp+ for FEA for their May trip - the influx of passes actually went all the way through June without Epcot hours being added, yet another phenomenon.  That totally helped me tweak my Epcot night for June.  Gotta love the DIS for these reasons.



poison ivy said:


> well add this to the list of things to keep up with!?@ We're visiting late Aug and Labor Day Wkend. If they change park hrs, will they do this for an entire month at a time? Or is this a moving target. I'm planning Pandora, ROL, FEA, Soarin' on top of food and wine with multiple generations over only a few days and will need to maximize all rope drop, dining pkg and FP+ strategies to assist my parents.



I can speak for June hours extensions.  They were actually extended twice - once about a month out, the MK hours were extended until 10 (yes, the originally released hours were only until 9).  Then about the 3rd week in May they extended most MK hours during at least the first 2 weeks until 11.  I caught it both times - since I checked endlessly!!  And they were changed in the middle of the day.



kricha06 said:


> Was there Monday watching the crowd stream into pandora at around 3. Was as quiet as ever.



Thank you I was concerned the masses would either storm Nomad or ruin the peaceful vibe on those lounges on the porch!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Current waits per MDE... *FoP way down from the 295min posted earlier today*...
> 
> View attachment 241164





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> FoP down again, now from a bit over an hour ago.
> 
> *FoP snapshot of just the few times I've looked today...
> 
> 8:42 -- 295 min
> 11:09 -- 195
> 12:32 -- 145*
> 
> 
> View attachment 241175


*FoP snapshot of just the few times I've looked today... boy, would I love to have all data on this.  Ahh.. the urge to graph...  

  8:42 -- 295 min
  11:09 -- 195
  12:32 -- 145
  1:47 -- 125

 *


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *FoP snapshot of just the few times I've looked today... boy, would I love to have all data on this.  Ahh.. the urge to graph...
> 
> 8:42 -- 295 min
> 11:09 -- 195
> 12:32 -- 145
> 1:47 -- 125*


You *are* the official "stats" person - go ahead and graph!


----------



## FastPasser.

SaharanTea said:


> but is Epcot your normal area? I'd love to give you a high five during our visit in July for all your help on this thread (and in others).


 I'm global, so I could be anywhere, and I really do mean anywhere, but I'm at Epcot more often than at any other location and our home base is located there as well. PM me when you're at WDW, and thanks for the sentiment.


----------



## gatrbait

Quick question I didn't see asked in the last few pages... how long is the FP line? Do you still wait forever or is it truly a FP?
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## wilkeliza

gatrbait said:


> Quick question I didn't see asked in the last few pages... how long is the FP line? Do you still wait forever or is it truly a FP?
> Thanks a bunch!



It really depends on how it is operating. It can be roughly 10-15 minutes to get on the ride if running properly (that includes pre-shows) or it can be as high as 45 if it is not.


----------



## gatrbait

Perfect thanks wilkeliza!


----------



## SaharanTea

FastPasser. said:


> I'm global, so I could be anywhere, and I really do mean anywhere, but I'm at Epcot more often than at any other location and our home base is located there as well. PM me when you're at WDW, and thanks for the sentiment.



I will, thanks!

And a quick shout out to our mods and everyone else posting their experiences and thoughts on this board.  It makes the wait before a trip more bearable.


----------



## wareagle57

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *FoP snapshot of just the few times I've looked today... boy, would I love to have all data on this.  Ahh.. the urge to graph...
> 
> 8:42 -- 295 min
> 11:09 -- 195
> 12:32 -- 145
> 1:47 -- 125
> 
> View attachment 241201 *



I have been trying to learn how to set up a macro that pulls the times every 10 or 15 minutes like Josh does at EasyWDW. I would love to analyze the numbers every day so I could overthink things even more.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wareagle57 said:


> I have been trying to learn how to set up a macro that pulls the times every 10 or 15 minutes like Josh does at EasyWDW. I would love to analyze the numbers every day so I could overthink things even more.


I would LOVE that!!!  WDW data heaven!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

AngiTN said:


> Darn if we didn't just miss you. We were just there to get an Avatar doll made for DGD. We'll pick it up when we had back in tonight
> 
> We are at Yak and Yeti now. Gotta say we walked in and got seated right away with others being quoted 45 min. We got some looks from those waiting too. Thank you Landry Club


Was there a long wait to get into Windtraders?


----------



## Classickat

wareagle57 said:


> I'd leave earlier. I would want to BE there at 6.


OK, Thanks!  We're morning people, especially at Disney!


----------



## Lee Matthews

I'm staying off property early September and even at 30 days, I can't see myself being able to get fast passes for the Pandora rides. I was never able to even get one for SDMT back in January


----------



## PrincessV

gatrbait said:


> Quick question I didn't see asked in the last few pages... how long is the FP line? Do you still wait forever or is it truly a FP?
> Thanks a bunch!


On Sunday, May 28, I waited maybe 15-20 minutes with a 7:30pm FP before entering the first room. Later, about 9:30pm, I had no wait at all with FP - walked right up and immediately entered the first room.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Yep!


Excellent. We'll see you then 



hopperfan70 said:


> AngiTN, do you think they were quoting a 45 minute wait for ADR's or just walk ups?



That was for walk up



gatrbait said:


> Quick question I didn't see asked in the last few pages... how long is the FP line? Do you still wait forever or is it truly a FP?
> Thanks a bunch!


We did not have along wait to use our FP yesterday. Typical 15, 20 min



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Was there a long wait to get into Windtraders?



Not bad today. DH got in line while I did 1 wilderness explorer badge with DGD. We started a 2nd but he was at the entrance and we had to bail before she finished


----------



## gatrbait

One more question...I was reading a trip report and got confused (haha silly me)
Anyhow are there lines to get into Pandora (at night)? Should I take this into consideration when hitting the FP time?
BTW I was able to go to the preview...the whole area is amazing...the rides the best in Disney!! 
Thanks for the assist!


----------



## PrincessV

gatrbait said:


> One more question...I was reading a trip report and got confused (haha silly me)
> Anyhow are there lines to get into Pandora (at night)? Should I take this into consideration when hitting the FP time?


Yes and no... there are times during the day that they start controlling access into Pandora and a line forms with a wait to get in. But even if there is that line, you don't wait in it with a FP. FPs let you enter Pandora at your FP time with no wait.


----------



## disneyfan314

Here's my report from AK this morning. We arrived via bus about 7:05 and got through bag check quickly. Got in AP tap point line with about 30 or so people ahead of us. They started letting people in at 7:15. We leisurely walked to Pandora with the rest of the crowd and was let all the way into the land. Cast members were holding the crowd right where the path splits to either go to NRJ on the left or FoP to right. We were probably 100-200 people deep where we were waiting. (We were standing right by the big pod plant that makes funny sounds and mists and squirts water randomly). At 7:40 the cast members started to slowly walk the crowds into the lines for rides. We got to the line enterance at 7:52 and it was posted as a 30 min wait. Strolled all the way through the LONG queue, but never really stopped for a long amount of time. There is so much to see that it doesn't seem that you are in line because you are checking everything out. We got to the area where the standby and fastpass lines merge (which is the final holding area before you go into the pre-show area) at 8:24. I was sitting on my banshee at 8:45. We sat in that final holding area the longest. And that was true when we rode it later in the morning via the fastpass line. We we got off the ride the standby time was posted at 290 minutes.


----------



## JerseyJanice

RedSox68 said:


> Can you explain what a Landry card is?



Look on the Restaurant subforum for a recent thread where we discussed it. 

The consensus is that it's well worth joining the Landry's Select Club especially if you go to WDW annually around the same time.


----------



## gatrbait

Thanks PrincessV!!


----------



## Kona65

Thanks for all the great information.  We arrive this week.


----------



## poison ivy

disneyfan314 said:


> Here's my report from AK this morning. We arrived via bus about 7:05 and got through bag check quickly. Got in AP tap point line with about 30 or so people ahead of us. They started letting people in at 7:15. We leisurely walked to Pandora with the rest of the crowd and was let all the way into the land. Cast members were holding the crowd right where the path splits to either go to NRJ on the left or FoP to right. We were probably 100-200 people deep where we were waiting. (We were standing right by the big pod plant that makes funny sounds and mists and squirts water randomly). At 7:40 the cast members started to slowly walk the crowds into the lines for rides. We got to the line enterance at 7:52 and it was posted as a 30 min wait. Strolled all the way through the LONG queue, but never really stopped for a long amount of time. There is so much to see that it doesn't seem that you are in line because you are checking everything out. We got to the area where the standby and fastpass lines merge (which is the final holding area before you go into the pre-show area) at 8:24. I was sitting on my banshee at 8:45. We sat in that final holding area the longest. And that was true when we rode it later in the morning via the fastpass line. We we got off the ride the standby time was posted at 290 minutes.



Thanks for the update. A few Quick questions: were the CM's walking the guests to Pandora at rope drop?  and did you get in line for NRJ afterward?  If so how long did it take you to ride?


----------



## HydroGuy

wilkeliza said:


> It really depends on how it is operating. It can be roughly 10-15 minutes to get on the ride if running properly (that includes pre-shows) or it can be as high as 45 if it is not.


This was our experience too. We were 10-15 minutes in FP line Saturday at noon. We were 45 minutes Sunday evening. I found out later that FOP had some trouble that day.


----------



## wareagle57

disneyfan314 said:


> Here's my report from AK this morning. We arrived via bus about 7:05 and got through bag check quickly. Got in AP tap point line with about 30 or so people ahead of us. They started letting people in at 7:15. We leisurely walked to Pandora with the rest of the crowd and was let all the way into the land. Cast members were holding the crowd right where the path splits to either go to NRJ on the left or FoP to right. We were probably 100-200 people deep where we were waiting. (We were standing right by the big pod plant that makes funny sounds and mists and squirts water randomly). At 7:40 the cast members started to slowly walk the crowds into the lines for rides. We got to the line enterance at 7:52 and it was posted as a 30 min wait. Strolled all the way through the LONG queue, but never really stopped for a long amount of time. There is so much to see that it doesn't seem that you are in line because you are checking everything out. We got to the area where the standby and fastpass lines merge (which is the final holding area before you go into the pre-show area) at 8:24. I was sitting on my banshee at 8:45. We sat in that final holding area the longest. And that was true when we rode it later in the morning via the fastpass line. We we got off the ride the standby time was posted at 290 minutes.



Thanks for the report. Did you actually walk all the way through the queue without stopping until the FP merge point?


----------



## Farro

Lee Matthews said:


> I'm staying off property early September and even at 30 days, I can't see myself being able to get fast passes for the Pandora rides. I was never able to even get one for SDMT back in January



Don't lose hope. Things may die down a bit by then and you have the added benefit of early September being one of the least crowded times to visit. If you can be flexible with day/time for your fast pass I bet you will have a good chance!

Good luck!


----------



## lovethattink

We arrived today around 10:30am. Was able to walk right into Pandora. 

FP photographers were there.


----------



## maryj11

AngiTN said:


> We entered main queue.
> For what it's worth a CM just said single rider will never, ever be open. Exact quote.
> 
> I have to think he means today. Surely not literally ever


----------



## higdonk

FP availability question. Tomorrow is my 60 day FP+ booking day. However I only have a checki-n day and check-out day of Jul 31 and Aug 1, and then a rolling booking after that. We are staying at WBC but I booked a campsite for one night. So is anyone having any luck booking FoP or NRJ FP+ for their arrival day or arrival+1 day? 

Also I will be interested to hear how Rope Drop for both rides goes in the coming weeks if I can't get a FP+. We are a party of 5 too, so I am not sure how my odds will be for that. My DS is 6 and 44+" tall but I am not even sure that he will want to ride it.


----------



## rteetz

Night blossom is very good. Got the glowing seed with it but not the souvenir cup. I also got the lumpia also good but very sweet. Next time I'd share the lumpia.


----------



## marciemi

higdonk said:


> FP availability question. Tomorrow is my 60 day FP+ booking day. However I only have a checki-n day and check-out day of Jul 31 and Aug 1, and then a rolling booking after that. We are staying at WBC but I booked a campsite for one night. So is anyone having any luck booking FoP or NRJ FP+ for their arrival day or arrival+1 day?


I'm not having a problem getting availability for July 30th (60 days) for a party of 4 at least (don't have 5 eligible passes right now), starting around 3:15pm.  Since I also see times like 3:20, 3:30, etc. worst case you might have to do some overlap.  I think you should be fine.  NRJ I still see tons of availability even as I try to change FPP a couple weeks earlier (I'm also working withing a rolling booking).


----------



## Lights

Any chance the opening day pin is still available?


----------



## Lesley Wake

Which would you go for in terms of FPs-FoP or 7DMT? It will be our last full park day when we will be attempting all 4 parks (via the express buses). 

In theory: 
FoP - we will have ridden 2x already, once via rope drop + am EMH and once via FP
7DMT - We will have ridden at least 2x, both via FPs. 

We will also have a MNSSHP night, on a Tuesday in early/mid September, so crowds probably will be pretty light. Do you think it's likely we would be able to ride it another time late that night without much wait? 

Also on our 4-park attempt, we will do AK-HS-EP-MK (BOG dinner and HEA). If we went with FoP, we could possibly get more FPs at the other parks after using that one. If we did 7DMT we would not be able to do any other FPs until we arrived at MK. 

Writing it all out, it seems FoP is the way to go, unless someone thinks otherwise?


----------



## mbrittb00

Lesley Wake said:


> Which would you go for in terms of FPs-FoP or 7DMT? It will be our last full park day when we will be attempting all 4 parks (via the express buses).
> 
> In theory:
> FoP - we will have ridden 2x already, once via rope drop + am EMH and once via FP
> 7DMT - We will have ridden at least 2x, both via FPs.
> 
> We will also have a MNSSHP night, on a Tuesday in early/mid September, so crowds probably will be pretty light. Do you think it's likely we would be able to ride it another time late that night without much wait?
> 
> Also on our 4-park attempt, we will do AK-HS-EP-MK (BOG dinner and HEA). If we went with FoP, we could possibly get more FPs at the other parks after using that one. If we did 7DMT we would not be able to do any other FPs until we arrived at MK.
> 
> Writing it all out, it seems FoP is the way to go, unless someone thinks otherwise?



I personally would go with FoP and not think twice.


----------



## Lost Yeti

At AK now. Had FP for NRJ, hit the FP tapstile at 5:00 and off the boat by 5:14. Very fast.

Starting to rain so figured I might as well wait it out in the FoP queue. Just entered standby at 5:15 with a listed 120min wait. We'll see how it goes


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *FoP snapshot of just the few times I've looked today... boy, would I love to have all data on this.  Ahh.. the urge to graph...
> 
> 8:42 -- 295 min
> 11:09 -- 195
> 12:32 -- 145
> 1:47 -- 125
> 
> View attachment 241201 *


*FoP snapshot of just the few times I've looked today... *this pattern is just not what I expected, even though this is a teeny tiny sample... weather issues??
*
  8:42 -- 295 min
  11:09 -- 195
  12:32 -- 145
  1:47 -- 125
  5:31 -- 105

 *


----------



## Lost Yeti

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *FoP snapshot of just the few times I've looked today... *this pattern is just not what I expected, even though this is a teeny tiny sample... weather issues??
> *
> 8:42 -- 295 min
> 11:09 -- 195
> 12:32 -- 145
> 1:47 -- 125
> 5:31 -- 105
> 
> View attachment 241256 *


It's raining right now, but not very hard. I'm currently timing to see how accurate the estimate is.


----------



## rastuso

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *FoP snapshot of just the few times I've looked today... *this pattern is just not what I expected, even though this is a teeny tiny sample... weather issues??
> *
> 8:42 -- 295 min
> 11:09 -- 195
> 12:32 -- 145
> 1:47 -- 125
> 5:31 -- 105
> 
> View attachment 241256 *



Everyone is used to going to AK early.  THey are still doing that, and all running to Pandora so they can go to their main park for the day.

ANd perhaps some proof the average park guest isn't so gaga over FoP.  They aren't even interested in a less than two hour wait for a reride.

But, there are plenty of kids still in school this week.


----------



## Linkura

Lost Yeti said:


> It's raining right now, but not very hard. I'm currently timing to see how accurate the estimate is.


Bad enough that many AK and MK attractions are temporarily closed though.


----------



## rteetz

Flight of Passage was great! I didn't even feel the leg restraints. The screen tech is incredible!


----------



## ThistleMae

rteetz said:


> As of 11:10 EST on MDE
> 
> FoP is at 60 minutes
> 
> NRJ is at 30 minutes
> 
> It is also storming in the area which may have made people head out.


Two years ago at MK...we hit a downpour that lasted all night.  No one in the park but us...rode on everything with no lines...it was amazing!  Hope we get a downpour again this year!


----------



## rteetz

ThistleMae said:


> Two years ago at MK...we hit a downpour that lasted all night.  No one in the park but us...rode on everything with no lines...it was amazing!  Hope we get a downpour again this year!


Raining here now but lines are still long.


----------



## rteetz

The line cutters are a serious problem. People leave to go get food and drinks. Like seriously?


----------



## smallworldnh

do you think any of the items at Windtraders (like those adorable Banshees) will be sold at the other Disney shops, like at Disney Springs??


----------



## ThistleMae

CAS239 said:


> It won't change. This will be the case for a long time. Just like Frozen and 7dmt for the most part. Just be on right at 7am at your 30 day mark and hope for the best


Thanks, this is helpful...7 a.m. it is!


----------



## wareagle57

ThistleMae said:


> Two years ago at MK...we hit a downpour that lasted all night.  No one in the park but us...rode on everything with no lines...it was amazing!  Hope we get a downpour again this year!



Do they keep Splash open in a strong rains as long as no thunderstorms? I assume all the other outdoor rides definitely closed but thought Splash might stay open since it's a water ride.


----------



## ThistleMae

patrickpiteo said:


> I just checked I'm 30 days away and no FOP FP. IM ok as I am on site and got them at 60 day out.


Did you check at 7 a.m. eastern time by any chance?


----------



## ThistleMae

wareagle57 said:


> Do they keep Splash open in a strong rains as long as no thunderstorms? I assume all the other outdoor rides definitely closed but thought Splash might stay open since it's a water ride.


We went on 7DTM like six times, don't know about splash.  Haunted mansion, pirates, etc. running through puddles and laughing our butts off, ran right into the que's!


----------



## rteetz

smallworldnh said:


> do you think any of the items at Windtraders (like those adorable Banshees) will be sold at the other Disney shops, like at Disney Springs??


No I doubt it. They have a few Pandora items at the island mercantile but part of the experience is adopTing your banshee in Pandora.


----------



## rteetz

So the trash can in line at NRJ is overflowing with trash all over the ground. The Navi would be so proud.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Raining here now but lines are still long.


*
FoP snapshot from today... 
  8:42 -- 295 min
  11:09 -- 195
  12:32 -- 145
  1:47 -- 125
  5:31 -- 105*
*  6:37 -- 120*

NRJ was at 120min at 6:37 as well.

Curious how well these MDE numbers match up with actual waits.


----------



## yulilin3

smallworldnh said:


> do you think any of the items at Windtraders (like those adorable Banshees) will be sold at the other Disney shops, like at Disney Springs??


I've only seen a couple of Pandora items at the gift Argos by the Tree of Life.
The banshees will be an exclusive to Pandora though


----------



## ThistleMae

There's no stopping die hard Disney fans waiting for new rides!  Glad to hear the rides are amazing and the land is beautiful.  I can't wait to be able to say OMG!  I've been following this thread from the beginning.  Lots of good info and insights about the rides without spoilers.  Thank you to everyone who took the time to post.  It's so helpful in planning a strategy for my upcoming trip.  I'm just hoping I can get a FP+ at 30 days out...I need some Pixie Dust!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *FoP snapshot from today...
> 8:42 -- 295 min
> 11:09 -- 195
> 12:32 -- 145
> 1:47 -- 125
> 5:31 -- 105
> 6:37 -- 120*
> 
> NRJ was at 120min at 6:37 as well.
> 
> Curious how well these MDE numbers match up with actual waits.


Well I got in line about 5:55, it's 6:45 so 50 minutes so far for NRJ.


----------



## sabrecmc

We went to Pandora on Memorial Day.  We got up at 5am, met the 5:30 bus to AK, got in line for security by 5:45 and were in the park for the 7am EMH.  We were the 14th and 15th people in line for Flight of Passage.  Rode that, did the Banshee adoption experience, rode the River Journey through stand-by (posted 60 minutes, but actually like 30), got some photopass pics done and had breakfast at the Canteen in time for our 8:40am Flight of Passage FP.  So, basically, if you get up and get there, you can do it all pretty easily is my take-away.  

FoP was incredible.  Totally amazing and probably my favorite ride now.  The river thing wasn't anything special.  It was pretty, but I have zero emotional connection to the story or characters, so it isn't like a Disney ride where I can be all, "oooh, there's X!  I love X!"  It was more like, "There is a blue person I don't know and some glowy animals."  Would not wait in a long line for it again.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> So the trash can in line at NRJ is overflowing with trash all over the ground. The Navi would be so proud.



That is unfortunate.


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> That is unfortunate.


I tweeted at WDWToday and they said they would inform the custodial team.


----------



## higdonk

marciemi said:


> I'm not having a problem getting availability for July 30th (60 days) for a party of 4 at least (don't have 5 eligible passes right now), starting around 3:15pm.  Since I also see times like 3:20, 3:30, etc. worst case you might have to do some overlap.  I think you should be fine.  NRJ I still see tons of availability even as I try to change FPP a couple weeks earlier (I'm also working withing a rolling booking).



Thanks so much for the info! 

Now I am debating whether to go to AK on our arrival night (7/31) in addition to a rope drop day later in the week Friday August 4 so that I can secure FP for both attractions. My dilemma is that 7/31 isn't a "recommended" night according to some crowd calendars because it is an EMH morning. Thoughts?


----------



## jlovesee

Zippa D Doodah said:


> Excuse me if this has been asked (long thread here to comb thru), but can a fat boy ride FOP? I'm 6'2", weigh 240, have a 42" waist. I read something elsewhere about the seats being a tight fit and an unusually high percentage of people not being able to ride. I was able to ride Gringotts over at Universal when I was about 40 pounds heavier. Will I have to do the walk of shame or will I fit?



My husband is 6'4" weighs 250-260, and about a 42" waist, had no problems, and has ridden twice.  Sorry if this has already been answered but thought it might be helpful to hear from someone similar.

Jennifer


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> I tweeted at WDWToday and they said they would inform the custodial team.


I may be in the minority, but I don't recall EVER seeing an overflowing trashcan anywhere at WDW (other than our hotel room, and that's because boys = mess  ).  The fact that it would happen at Pandora of all places just blows my mind.  Got an update on that?


----------



## cigar95

rteetz said:


> So the trash can in line at NRJ is overflowing with trash all over the ground. The Navi would be so proud.


"We TOLD you they're all the same! JakeSully, talk to your people!"


----------



## rteetz

JennLTX said:


> I may be in the minority, but I don't recall EVER seeing an overflowing trashcan anywhere at WDW (other than our hotel room, and that's because boys = mess  ).  The fact that it would happen at Pandora of all places just blows my mind.  Got an update on that?


WDWToday tweeted saying they would take care of it. I'm too far past it now to see.


----------



## Lost Yeti

Got in like for FoP at 5:15 with a posted standby time of 120 minutes. It took me 85 to get to the first pre-show. I was pleased to say the least 

However, I think a theater went down right before I got on. Saw people leaving B3 and B2. I would assume it would be only one of those if it were a protein spill.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

ThistleMae said:


> We went on 7DTM like six times, don't know about splash.  Haunted mansion, pirates, etc. running through puddles and laughing our butts off, ran right into the que's!


Some of our best day's in WDW have been in heavy rain.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

When your fastpass window arrives are you allowed to pick both avatar attractions?


----------



## hiroMYhero

CampbellzSoup said:


> When your fastpass window arrives are you allowed to pick both avatar attractions?


The Pandora rides are both Tier 1 rides. You can only choose 1 in your initial 3 picks.


----------



## CAS239

CampbellzSoup said:


> When your fastpass window arrives are you allowed to pick both avatar attractions?



Only one per day for preselected fps


----------



## rteetz

Wait time for NRJ is about right on.


----------



## ChrisNY2

higdonk said:


> Thanks so much for the info!
> 
> Now I am debating whether to go to AK on our arrival night (7/31) in addition to a rope drop day later in the week Friday August 4 so that I can secure FP for both attractions. My dilemma is that 7/31 isn't a "recommended" night according to some crowd calendars because it is an EMH morning. Thoughts?



I don't think any crowd calendars will have an accurate picture yet of how Pandora is affecting AK crowds. If you want fastpasses for both Pandora attractions, it sure seems to make sense to go twice!


----------



## gcmeyer2

Looking forward to our trip next week but had a question on FoP and to a lesser extent NRJ.  

Since Saturday i've been following the wait times pretty closely on MDE and have noticed that in the later evening nearly every day one or both rides appear as "temporarily closed".  I haven't tracked the times but am wondering if this is by design and the rides are being closed down for periods of time each evening or if it is just the craziness of the opening causing outages.  I know they have extended EMH for the first couple months so this was a surprise to me.  If there are planned outages I will have to rethink some of our plans.    

Apologies if this has been covered already but it's hard to look for the answer in 316 pages of posts.


----------



## Lost Yeti

Those that have experienced the transition from day to night, is it worth it? I'm contemplating jumping back into the FoP standby line before they start prepping for EMH. I was thinking it would be cool to go in while it is still light out and come out to the bioluminescence.

Just wondering if I'll be missing anything with the transition


----------



## Lost Yeti

gcmeyer2 said:


> Looking forward to our trip next week but had a question on FoP and to a lesser extent NRJ.
> 
> Since Saturday i've been following the wait times pretty closely on MDE and have noticed that in the later evening nearly every day one or both rides appear as "temporarily closed".  I haven't tracked the times but am wondering if this is by design and the rides are being closed down for periods of time each evening or if it is just the craziness of the opening causing outages.  I know they have extended EMH for the first couple months so this was a surprise to me.  If there are planned outages I will have to rethink some of our plans.
> 
> Apologies if this has been covered already but it's hard to look for the answer in 316 pages of posts.



Some of them are planned. They have been closing rides between 8 and 9 to clear out the lines for the resort guests attending EMH. FoP has also been closing about an hour early during EMH so that the line doesn't last long beyond 1am


----------



## JDUCKY

rastuso said:


> Everyone is used to going to AK early.  THey are still doing that, and all running to Pandora so they can go to their main park for the day.
> 
> ANd perhaps some proof the average park guest isn't so gaga over FoP.  They aren't even interested in a less than two hour wait for a reride.
> 
> *But, there are plenty of kids still in school this week*.



Local schools had their last day today, though


----------



## freediverdude

KKB said:


> We loved FoP yesterday & have FPs for NJ Thurs.
> 
> Kids want to ride FoP again--anyone there at rope drop today & head straight over? What were waits?



Yes I was at rope drop today.  Drove into the parking lot at 6:30, they started letting people thru security at about 6:45, then we waited behind the turnstiles until 7:15.  Then at 7:15 we walked to the front of Pandora and were held there until about 7:40, then walked into the FoP queue.  Then walked thru the queue waiting off and on, and after the ride walking out I noticed it was 8:38.  And looked at the wait time walking out and it said 295 minutes, lol.  So it goes up quickly, and you would want to be in that first wave of people walking in like I was.


----------



## yulilin3

Lost Yeti said:


> Those that have experienced the transition from day to night, is it worth it? I'm contemplating jumping back into the FoP standby line before they start prepping for EMH. I was thinking it would be cool to go in while it is still light out and come out to the bioluminescence.
> 
> Just wondering if I'll be missing anything with the transition


Not missing anything during the transition.


----------



## shellbelle

I have a fastpass for Flight of Passage.  Do I need to arrive early to Pandora to get in line for my Fastpass?  Is there still a wait to just get into Pandora?


----------



## rteetz

shellbelle said:


> I have a fastpass for Flight of Passage.  Do I need to arrive early to Pandora to get in line for my Fastpass?  Is there still a wait to just get into Pandora?


No wait lately to get into Pandora.


----------



## rteetz

I really enjoyed NRJ however agree with many that it's a bit short. The AA is incredible and bigger than I thought.


----------



## shellbelle

rteetz said:


> No wait lately to get into Pandora.



That's what I was hoping to hear.  Thanks!


----------



## KKB

Has the single rider line been open since Sunday?


----------



## hiroMYhero

KKB said:


> Has the single rider line been open since Sunday?


It's been reported that they aren't using the Single Rider queue.

When filling the ride platforms, they are asking for Single Riders at that time...all Standby guests are waiting the same amount of time.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> It's been reported that they aren't using the Single Rider queue.
> 
> When filling the ride platforms, they are asking for Single Riders at that time...all Standby guests are waiting the same amount of time.


Correct. It is a bit strange to have a single rider queue if they aren't going to use it tho.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *FoP snapshot from today...
> 8:42 -- 295 min
> 11:09 -- 195
> 12:32 -- 145
> 1:47 -- 125
> 5:31 -- 105
> 6:37 -- 120*
> 
> NRJ was at 120min at 6:37 as well.
> 
> Curious how well these MDE numbers match up with actual waits.


U-shaped curve??  

*FoP snapshot from today... 
   8:42 -- 295 min
   11:09 -- 195
   12:32 -- 145
   1:47 -- 125
   5:31 -- 105*
*   6:37 -- 120*
*   8:44 -- 145*


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> U-shaped curve??
> 
> *FoP snapshot from today...
> 8:42 -- 295 min
> 11:09 -- 195
> 12:32 -- 145
> 1:47 -- 125
> 5:31 -- 105
> 6:37 -- 120
> 8:44 -- 145*


FoP was down to 90 during the rain but went but up pretty quick. I've talked to a few that have said they haven't waited as long as the posted time.


----------



## Lost Yeti

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> U-shaped curve??
> 
> *FoP snapshot from today...
> 8:42 -- 295 min
> 11:09 -- 195
> 12:32 -- 145
> 1:47 -- 125
> 5:31 -- 105
> 6:37 -- 120
> 8:44 -- 145*





rteetz said:


> FoP was down to 90 during the rain but went but up pretty quick. I've talked to a few that have said they haven't waited as long as the posted time.



I think it will wind up u-shaped. Back in FoP standby and entered when it said 120 at 8 o'clock. It's definitely moving slower than it was earlier. Think it will wind up being 2.5-2.75 hrs this time around. Almost an hour and still in the caves


----------



## Liljo22

gcmeyer2 said:


> Looking forward to our trip next week but had a question on FoP and to a lesser extent NRJ.
> 
> Since Saturday i've been following the wait times pretty closely on MDE and have noticed that in the later evening nearly every day one or both rides appear as "temporarily closed".  I haven't tracked the times but am wondering if this is by design and the rides are being closed down for periods of time each evening or if it is just the craziness of the opening causing outages.  I know they have extended EMH for the first couple months so this was a surprise to me.  If there are planned outages I will have to rethink some of our plans.
> 
> Apologies if this has been covered already but it's hard to look for the answer in 316 pages of posts.



By design.  They have been closing the lines around 9pm to let the queues empty before the EMH crowds are let in at 11pm.


----------



## AngiTN

wareagle57 said:


> Do they keep Splash open in a strong rains as long as no thunderstorms? I assume all the other outdoor rides definitely closed but thought Splash might stay open since it's a water ride.


We got caught on splash in a torrential downpour, no thunder. It started between the time we loaded and the time we came out of the first tunnel. One of the hardest r rains I've seen. We were so drenched. By the time we came out on the upper area it was still pouring. It was pretty miserable sitting there dripping in that puddle and freezing really. I'd never ride like that on purpose. But they didn't stop it


----------



## chrismom3

Not sure if this has been asked - is the River ride an indoor attraction (like Small World)?
Thanks


----------



## AngiTN

chrismom3 said:


> Not sure if this has been asked - is the River ride an indoor attraction (like Small World)?
> Thanks


Both of the rides are indoor


----------



## Lights

My dad texted me he got on the line at 6:51, and just texted me that he loved it at 9:21. The posted wait time there said 150 minutes when he got on the line.


----------



## mickey2minnie1

What time can I go to the park if it opens at 7 on July 1st. I have a FP for River Journey but will have to wait for the other. Any suggestions??

Thanks!!


----------



## JennLTX

We're going to be there on Sunday at RD, and I've got my FPs stacked thusly:  8am - 9am FoP, 9:05 - 10:05 KS, 10:30 Caring for Giants, 11:30 - 12:30 EE.  Have to leave the park at that point for other plans.

Then for Monday, we've got TH ROL dining package lunch at noon, Kali FP 2:30 - 3:30, crossing our fingers for FOTLK and FOW standby, figured we'd hang at Nomad Lounge (FINALLY!!!) later in the day, then we've got FP for NRJ 6:05 - 7:05, EE 7:25 - 8:25, then ROL dining package seats for the 9:15 show.  

I'm 99.9% certain we're going to want to do a second round of FoP.  In that schedule, does anyone have recommendations?  Should we do standby at RD on Sunday, then use our FP?  Or should we try after ROL on Monday?  We do want banshees, so my plan is to get them between FoP, however many times, and KS on Sunday.

Please, Pandora vets, if you see egregious flaws in my planning, tell me!!!


----------



## marciemi

higdonk said:


> My dilemma is that 7/31 isn't a "recommended" night according to some crowd calendars because it is an EMH morning. Thoughts?


My experience has been that if people are there super early for the EMH that they tend to leave by mid-afternoon and the evenings are emptier.  For any park, not Pandora-specific.  I would also go with the two days/2 FPP's if you really want to see both independent of crowd recommendations.


----------



## marciemi

JennLTX said:


> We're going to be there on Sunday at RD, and I've got my FPs stacked thusly:  8am - 9am FoP, 9:05 - 10:05 KS, 10:30 Caring for Giants, 11:30 - 12:30 EE.  Have to leave the park at that point for other plans.
> 
> Then for Monday, we've got TH ROL dining package lunch at noon, Kali FP 2:30 - 3:30, crossing our fingers for FOTLK and FOW standby, figured we'd hang at Nomad Lounge (FINALLY!!!) later in the day, then we've got FP for NRJ 6:05 - 7:05, EE 7:25 - 8:25, then ROL dining package seats for the 9:15 show.
> 
> I'm 99.9% certain we're going to want to do a second round of FoP.  In that schedule, does anyone have recommendations?  Should we do standby at RD on Sunday, then use our FP?  Or should we try after ROL on Monday?  We do want banshees, so my plan is to get them between FoP, however many times, and KS on Sunday.


 I think by far the shortest time would be doing it at RD Sunday, even if that means effectively doing it twice in a row.  The second time with the FP shouldn't take more than a half hour total and hopefully if you're up there with the first burst of folks at RD that wouldn't take more than a half hour either to get you to KS earlier in your window (since you obviously don't want to be late for your tour).


----------



## princessfionasmom

I visited pandora Monday and Tuesday. All I have to say about flight of passage is OH MY GOD A-MAZ-ING!!!  It's like soarin on steroids.  I couldn't stop smiling for like a half hour after getting off the ride.  It is worth waiting for in my opinion but I also didn't have to wait in line. DH is disabled and we have a disability pass. When we returned for our time we only had to wait about 5-10 mins to get on the ride (rode it twice that night using DAS and once using FP on Tuesday).  We didn't get to see the stand by queue which is a bummer but I can wait for that. The NRJ is a great ride and as people have said the animatronics are amazing. After riding NRJ I would not wait in any line over 30 mins to ride it. Super cool and I will definitely ride it again but not a huge wow factor for me.  As far as fitting in the seats I didn't see anyone have any issues and I didn't see the test seat either. DH and DS are skinny but tall, and neither had issues. I'm short and more on the round side and had no issues at all.

There has been a line to get into the gift shop that has at times been over an hour. We went at midnight and waited like 5 mins. So if you're there for EMH it's worth waiting so you don't have to stand in line.  There were tons of banshees and they were flying out the door.  We got one banshee and a coupe of mugs but didn't see anything else we had to have.  They have a photo op with the banshee which is cool, DH and I did it.  The land itself is really just breathtaking and at night all lit up it's just as amazing. The sounds and the sights together are not to be missed.

The food at the canteen is delicious.  I absolutely loved the mobile ordering and highly recommend it. It didn't seem like anyone was using it. Monday we used it but didn't need to because it wasn't crazy in there but Tuesday we definitely needed it.  Reports about the cheeseburger pods are correct, they do taste like McDonald's cheeseburgers. I got the chicken bowl with veggies and quinoa and the chimcurri sauce and it was so delicious. I can't wait to eat it again. DH got the beef with the sweet potato hash and it was also delicious. DD kept stealing his hash and she's a wicked picky eater.  DS had the chicken and rice, he wasn't impressed with the rice but loved the chicken.

I'm so glad I got to experience it, especially on Monday when it didn't seem crazy in there.


----------



## JennLTX

marciemi said:


> I think by far the shortest time would be doing it at RD Sunday, even if that means effectively doing it twice in a row.  The second time with the FP shouldn't take more than a half hour total and hopefully if you're up there with the first burst of folks at RD that wouldn't take more than a half hour either to get you to KS earlier in your window (since you obviously don't want to be late for your tour).


I'm good with doing the ride twice in a row.  Because DS is a madd fan of ToT, I've done that ride more times in a row than I ever EVER want to remember, so I know the routine.    Here's hoping banshees are more enjoyable than creepy stuff coming out of the walls before I get bounced up and down.  Whee.


----------



## JennLTX

princessfionasmom said:


> There were tons of banshees and they were flying out the door.


Isn't that a little on the nose?  

Seriously, this is an INCREDIBLY helpful review, and so glad you had such an amazing time!!!


----------



## higdonk

How much are the banshee things that you adopt? I have 3 kids and I am trying to plan ahead...


----------



## rteetz

Our Dis group is the start of the FoP EMH line!


----------



## princessfionasmom

higdonk said:


> How much are the banshee things that you adopt? I have 3 kids and I am trying to plan ahead...


They are $49 or $49.99, sorry can't  find my receipt. No discounts available on these yet.


----------



## DuffyForPresident

Hey everybody! I made a spreadsheet and tracked the wait times for NRJ and FoP today using the MDE app, mostly just for my own curiosity (26 days til my trip!) and thought others might like to see what the day looked like all in one place.


----------



## hiroMYhero

higdonk said:


> How much are the banshee things that you adopt? I have 3 kids and I am trying to plan ahead...





rteetz said:


> *Banshee Connect* will allow guests to be matched with a plush version of the banshee which guests can then take with them. Banshee Connect costs $49.99 plus tax.


----------



## higdonk

Yikes! That is a steeply priced souvenir. Hmmmm. Good to know.


----------



## JennLTX

DuffyForPresident said:


> Hey everybody! I made a spreadsheet and tracked the wait times for NRJ and FoP today using the MDE app, mostly just for my own curiosity (26 days til my trip!) and thought others might like to see what the day looked like all in one place.
> 
> View attachment 241292


Okay, this is Magical Disney Math taken to a new extreme.  I APPROVE.  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> .


And the stand is 14.99


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> And the stand is 14.99


We need to see a photo of yours on your shoulder!!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I'm gonna break my record of my photos taken this trip. Pandora is so incredibly photogenic.


Sooooo what you're telling me is I need to do transfer even *more* pictures than I was originally going to do from my phone to my computer to get ready for my trip so I have?

*sigh* I have a feeling my phone will reach memory capacity way too easily this September


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> We need to see a photo of yours on your shoulder!!


I will tomorrow. My camera bad has priority.


----------



## Liltx

Would it be better drive own car or take resort bus at 6:30am for 8:00 opening next Tuesday? Is this the earliest you can catch a bus? Also is the parking lot open that early?


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> And the stand is 14.99


There are reports on this thread about stands running out later in the day, and certain colors selling out as well.  Still happening?

(And do you know if they picked up that garbage???)


----------



## rteetz

JennLTX said:


> There are reports on this thread about stands running out later in the day, and certain colors selling out as well.  Still happening?
> 
> (And do you know if they picked up that garbage???)


Not sure about the garbage and they had a good amount of stands around 2PM.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Liltx said:


> Would it be better drive own car or take resort bus at 6:30am for 8:00 opening next Tuesday? Is this the earliest you can catch a bus? Also is the parking lot open that early?


The parking lot will be open. Arriving that early you'll get a close parking spot that comes in handy at the end of the day.


----------



## HydroGuy

gatrbait said:


> One more question...I was reading a trip report and got confused (haha silly me)
> Anyhow are there lines to get into Pandora (at night)? Should I take this into consideration when hitting the FP time?
> BTW I was able to go to the preview...the whole area is amazing...the rides the best in Disney!!
> Thanks for the assist!


Yes and no IMO. I think there is good reason to plan your FP for the evening so you can Pandora at night. But more important (to me) is to ride FOP. I would hate to plan for a late FOP FP and then have it break down. At least on my first ride and maybe only chance to ride it.

So if it was me, I would plan my first FOP FP for earlier in the day to maximize chance of getting on the ride. After that the night strategy may be better.


----------



## HydroGuy

chrismom3 said:


> Not sure if this has been asked - is the River ride an indoor attraction (like Small World)?
> Thanks


Yes.


----------



## HydroGuy

JennLTX said:


> We're going to be there on Sunday at RD, and I've got my FPs stacked thusly:  8am - 9am FoP, 9:05 - 10:05 KS, 10:30 Caring for Giants, 11:30 - 12:30 EE.  Have to leave the park at that point for other plans.
> 
> Then for Monday, we've got TH ROL dining package lunch at noon, Kali FP 2:30 - 3:30, crossing our fingers for FOTLK and FOW standby, figured we'd hang at Nomad Lounge (FINALLY!!!) later in the day, then we've got FP for NRJ 6:05 - 7:05, EE 7:25 - 8:25, then ROL dining package seats for the 9:15 show.
> 
> I'm 99.9% certain we're going to want to do a second round of FoP.  In that schedule, does anyone have recommendations?  Should we do standby at RD on Sunday, then use our FP?  Or should we try after ROL on Monday?  We do want banshees, so my plan is to get them between FoP, however many times, and KS on Sunday.
> 
> Please, Pandora vets, if you see egregious flaws in my planning, tell me!!!


AK opens at 8AM Sunday? I would not risk FOP SB before your FP. If the wait goes longer than expected you might miss your FP window.

Can you do RD on Monday? And hot FOP #2 then?


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Not sure about the garbage and they had a good amount of stands around 2PM.





JennLTX said:


> There are reports on this thread about stands running out later in the day, and certain colors selling out as well.  Still happening?
> 
> (And do you know if they picked up that garbage???)



When I purchased my banshee 2 nights ago there were no more perches (stands) on display but I asked a cm and she went in the back and got me one. So if u don't see one on display, ask the cm there very helpful.


----------



## HydroGuy

rastuso said:


> Everyone is used to going to AK early.  THey are still doing that, and all running to Pandora so they can go to their main park for the day.
> 
> *ANd perhaps some proof the average park guest isn't so gaga over FoP.*  They aren't even interested in a less than two hour wait for a reride.
> 
> But, there are plenty of kids still in school this week.


The only proof I need that "average park guests" are in fact "gaga" over FOP was what I experienced Saturday and Sunday at AK, then all the people talking to us about FOP at Epcot on Monday and MK yesterday. _Everyone _was talking about it and asking us what we thought.


----------



## HydroGuy

higdonk said:


> Thanks so much for the info!
> 
> Now I am debating whether to go to AK on our arrival night (7/31) in addition to a rope drop day later in the week Friday August 4 so that I can secure FP for both attractions. My dilemma is that 7/31 isn't a "recommended" night according to some crowd calendars because it is an EMH morning. Thoughts?


I would totally throw out Josh/TouringPlans/KTP and everyone else when it comes to AK touring, EMH, days to avoid, etc. At least for the next few months and maybe the rest of the year.

Keep the guidance you like for MK/DHS/Epcot. But for AK, it just does not really apply right now.

My two cents.

Which means I think it is a no-brainer to go on 7/31 if you get a FP for FOP.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

erin1715 said:


> I've been trying to keep up with reading the updates in this thread but haven't managed to read all 300+ pages, so I apologize if this has been covered already.
> 
> We have a trip in mid-July and right now I have a FP+ booked for FoP for 5:15-6:15pm.  I plan to arrive around 4pm or so to AK and go right to Pandora.  Will I be allowed right into the land with a FP+ or are there still lines at that point to get into Pandora?  I realize a lot could change between now and then, and I'm hoping they will add some late night EMH's to our trip as well!


 We walked in yesterday around 6pm no wait and, as has been mentioned, there has not been a wait to get in lately. However, when there was a wait, you just showed your FP on your phone and they let you in. Have fun!


----------



## rteetz

2nd FoP ride I definitely noticed some different things. Heading in for NRJ ride number 2!


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> 2nd FoP ride I definitely noticed some different things.


And it gets better each time you do it.


rteetz said:


> Heading in for NRJ ride number 2!


At first glance and from a distance, it appeared to say ride number 21.


----------



## SueM in MN

poison ivy said:


> thanks.  My 60 day window won't open up for a few weeks yet.  It just occurred to me that I should probably research the disability requirements for my dad since he's 80 and a recent stroke victim.  He'll need assistance for the few attractions he'll be able to enjoy which is a recent development for our family. No way he can climb into the NRJ boat without grab bars.


Follow the link in my signature to the disABILITIES BOARD.
I've been gathering information that would be helpful to people wih disabilities from this thread and other places. I put it all in a Pandora thread that is stuck near the top of the disABILITIES Board.


----------



## NaughtyDog

As I understand it, on the nights with EMH starting at 11pm, they have closed the FOP and NRJ standby lines by 9.

Do they close the Pandora area as well or does that stay open til 11pm?

I'm asking because I'd like to look around Pandora at night so I'm curious how long I have to do other things in AK after the first Rivers of Light show ends at 9:30pm.


----------



## rteetz

NaughtyDog said:


> As I understand it, on the nights with EMH starting at 11pm, they have closed the FOP and NRJ standby lines by 9.
> 
> Do they close the Pandora area as well or does that stay open til 11pm?
> 
> I'm asking because I'd like to look around Pandora at night so I'm curious how long I have to do other things in AK after the first Rivers of Light show ends at 9:30pm.


Tonight they closed the standby line for FoP at like 10:15 so it really depends. Pandora itself never closes. Guests are free to roam it's just the attractions that are closed.


----------



## bizeemom4

So if you are onsite, do you hovercraft around FOP til 11p if you're already in Pandora?


----------



## rteetz

bizeemom4 said:


> So if you are onsite, do you hovercraft around FOP til 11p if you're already in Pandora?


A line will start for FoP before 11.


----------



## Dashcomplete

rteetz said:


> A line will start for FoP before 11.


thanks for the info.

can anyone comment on how crowds have been for evening EMH? at survival tips? we are hoping to standby for FOP.

thanks!


----------



## disneyholic family

this thread is too long....so hard to search..

so what have the rope drop standby waits been for FoP and NRJ?


----------



## lovethattink

I have a question about evening EMH. Do they clear all guests from Pandora at 11pm?  May only those resort guests in queue outside Pandora get in the ride lines at 11? The reason I'm asking, is would it be more advantageous for a resort guest to book a FP at say 8 or 9 pm and stay in Pandora after their ride?


----------



## rteetz

Dashcomplete said:


> thanks for the info.
> 
> can anyone comment on how crowds have been for evening EMH? at survival tips? we are hoping to standby for FOP.
> 
> thanks!


It's clears out the later it gets.


----------



## rteetz

lovethattink said:


> I have a question about evening EMH. Do they clear all guests from Pandora at 11pm?  May only those resort guests in queue outside Pandora get in the ride lines at 11? The reason I'm asking, is would it be more advantageous for a resort guest to book a FP at say 8 or 9 pm and stay in Pandora after their ride?


Not all guests are cleared. Queues are closed early then EMH guests are let in at a certain point just before 11.


----------



## rteetz

disneyholic family said:


> this thread is too long....so hard to search..
> 
> so what have the rope drop standby waits been for FoP and NRJ?


Rope drop has worked well for people but there still will be a bit of a wait. Waits have varied though.


----------



## Karin1984

disneyholic family said:


> this thread is too long....so hard to search..
> 
> so what have the rope drop standby waits been for FoP and NRJ?



According to the app, at the moment it's 150 minutes FoP and 30 minutes NRJ.


----------



## River Country

2 1/2 hours at 8:30 in the morning

WOWZERS


----------



## River Country

What are the crowds like at the store?  and to Adopt a Banshee??


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

disneyholic family said:


> this thread is too long....so hard to search..
> 
> so what have the rope drop standby waits been for FoP and NRJ?





Karin1984 said:


> According to the app, at the moment it's 150 minutes FoP and 30 minutes NRJ.



And for comparison, yesterday at this time the FoP wait was 295min... down to 195 around 11am...  I think it's still so early to be able to nail this one down.

ETA: And then there's what they POST vs. what the ACTUAL wait is... like they do with Mine Train at RD, for instance...


----------



## ThistleMae

cigar95 said:


> "We TOLD you they're all the same! JakeSully, talk to your people!"


Thanks for this...it totally cracked me up!  Very clever!


----------



## ThistleMae

princessfionasmom said:


> I visited pandora Monday and Tuesday. All I have to say about flight of passage is OH MY GOD A-MAZ-ING!!!  It's like soarin on steroids.  I couldn't stop smiling for like a half hour after getting off the ride.  It is worth waiting for in my opinion but I also didn't have to wait in line. DH is disabled and we have a disability pass. When we returned for our time we only had to wait about 5-10 mins to get on the ride (rode it twice that night using DAS and once using FP on Tuesday).  We didn't get to see the stand by queue which is a bummer but I can wait for that. The NRJ is a great ride and as people have said the animatronics are amazing. After riding NRJ I would not wait in any line over 30 mins to ride it. Super cool and I will definitely ride it again but not a huge wow factor for me.  As far as fitting in the seats I didn't see anyone have any issues and I didn't see the test seat either. DH and DS are skinny but tall, and neither had issues. I'm short and more on the round side and had no issues at all.
> 
> There has been a line to get into the gift shop that has at times been over an hour. We went at midnight and waited like 5 mins. So if you're there for EMH it's worth waiting so you don't have to stand in line.  There were tons of banshees and they were flying out the door.  We got one banshee and a coupe of mugs but didn't see anything else we had to have.  They have a photo op with the banshee which is cool, DH and I did it.  The land itself is really just breathtaking and at night all lit up it's just as amazing. The sounds and the sights together are not to be missed.
> 
> The food at the canteen is delicious.  I absolutely loved the mobile ordering and highly recommend it. It didn't seem like anyone was using it. Monday we used it but didn't need to because it wasn't crazy in there but Tuesday we definitely needed it.  Reports about the cheeseburger pods are correct, they do taste like McDonald's cheeseburgers. I got the chicken bowl with veggies and quinoa and the chimcurri sauce and it was so delicious. I can't wait to eat it again. DH got the beef with the sweet potato hash and it was also delicious. DD kept stealing his hash and she's a wicked picky eater.  DS had the chicken and rice, he wasn't impressed with the rice but loved the chicken.
> 
> I'm so glad I got to experience it, especially on Monday when it didn't seem crazy in there.


Where online do you order the food.  I've never used it before, so don't know where to find it.  Thanks.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DuffyForPresident said:


> Hey everybody! I made a spreadsheet and tracked the wait times for NRJ and FoP today using the MDE app, mostly just for my own curiosity (26 days til my trip!) and thought others might like to see what the day looked like all in one place.
> 
> View attachment 241292


This is awesome!  If you want to add it, FoP was 295 at 8:42am yesterday, the longest wait I saw for the day. I found that pretty surprising.


----------



## BigRed98

ThistleMae said:


> Where online do you order the food.  I've never used it before, so don't know where to find it.  Thanks.



Go on Disney my experince app and tap on the blue Mickey circle. Then click on a button called order food and then select the canteen. Then a menu pops up and u can then place ur order right there and pay. Stay on app once order is placed and it will tell u on app when order is ready for pick up.


----------



## poison ivy

rteetz said:


> Not all guests are cleared. Queues are closed early then EMH guests are let in at a certain point just before 11.



If I'm already in Pandora around 10 and want to ride FoP right when EMH opens up for it, what is the procedure? Do I have to exit the land and get in that EMH line? or has the FoP line for EMH already started inside Pandora, and those lined up outside join it when they're let in?


----------



## RedSox68

JerseyJanice said:


> Look on the Restaurant subforum for a recent thread where we discussed it.
> 
> The consensus is that it's well worth joining the Landry's Select Club especially if you go to WDW annually around the same time.



Thank you so much!


----------



## ThistleMae

BigRed98 said:


> Go on Disney my experince app and tap on the blue Mickey circle. Then click on a button called order food and then select the canteen. Then a menu pops up and u can then place ur order right there and pay. Stay on app once order is placed and it will tell u on app when order is ready for pick up.


Wow...this is so cool!  Thanks.  I definitely intend to use it.  Are any of the other restaurants on board with it yet...I mean in AK.  I think you can preorder for BOG...but haven't tried that either.


----------



## poison ivy

SueM in MN said:


> Follow the link in my signature to the disABILITIES BOARD.
> I've been gathering information that would be helpful to people wih disabilities from this thread and other places. I put it all in a Pandora thread that is stuck near the top of the disABILITIES Board.



Thanks for the link. What an incredible information thread.  Looks like Na'vi River Journey is in need of lots more info for the disabled.  I'll follow along and share whatever I can.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> Not all guests are cleared. Queues are closed early then EMH guests are let in at a certain point just before 11.



All this time I was thinking the line was to allow EMH guests into the land, but the line is for the ride. That makes so much more sense. So anyone is free to enter Pandora up until 11, they just won't be able to get on a ride, correct?



rteetz said:


> Rope drop has worked well for people but there still will be a bit of a wait. Waits have varied though.



I still haven't seen a report of anyone with a total experience time under 30 minutes. Unless the crowd patterns change, or I can get some reports that show it IS possible to ride in 15-20 minutes if you are the first ones there, I'm starting to think about not RDing FOP. The last 2 days the crowds have gone down throughout the day. I think I'd rather wait 2 hours at 2pm than an hour at 7am (EMH is the day we are RDing).

Any chance you'll be trying a real front of the line commando RD attempt to see how fast you can get on Ryan?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

It does seem like the busiest times are first thing in AM, then they build again in the evenings.
We have FP for ROL for 9:05, hopefully FP lines are ok then, wish I would have saw the "pattern" I would have made FPs for afternoon!
Curious to see if this sticks, or once summer officially kicks into gear things are crazy all day....


----------



## anna0513

I signed on to My Disney Experience at 7:00 a.m. this morning for July 1st.  Go figure, all fast passes gone for the day for FOP already.


----------



## goofygal531

Pandora's Evening Lighting Ceremony takes place at 8pm? (I'm guessing since that's around sunset).

Do they do the drum Ceremony and "flick the light switch" every night?

How are the crowds? Can't find any info about this anywhere online.

Never been to AK in the evening. Trying to rework our August plans to fit this in. So far, AK is still listed as closing at 9:30 pm in August. Hope this changes!


----------



## marciemi

anna0513 said:


> I signed on to My Disney Experience at 7:00 a.m. this morning for July 1st.  Go figure, all fast passes gone for the day for FOP already.


When I checked for someone yesterday (using the 60 day window), the soonest day I could get FOP FPP's for was July 7th and even those were all late evening.  It's looking like nothing at a 30 day window unless someone happens to cancel while you're looking but they're not quite going right at 60 days.  I was trying for July 22 when it was 54 days out though and couldn't get any (maybe because it was a Saturday), but could get the day before or after easily. 

So bottom line - if you have a 60 day window, do it as soon as you can then.  If you have 30 days, expect to be doing a lot of checking.


----------



## Miss Frankie J

I'm sorry if this has been answered before.

How long on average are people with a FP waiting for FoP or NRJ? We plan on getting a fastpasses for each on two separate days but was curious with the long waits how it's effecting the FP line.


----------



## ThistleMae

I'm so worried about not being able to get FP's at 30 days out!  I just can't wait in line 3 hours...had knee surgery awhile back and still not in full recovery, but don't need a wheelchair.  But I can't stand up that long!  I know we are all hoping for the same thing...and I'm not complaining...it is what it is.  But I'm still hoping!


----------



## tinydancr06

Monykalyn said:


> Spring for Express bus?? then you can skip several security lines and leave car parked at AK?



This is a great idea! I've been curious to try the Express Transportation and the price is pretty reasonable. We just might do this for our whole trip. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## ericaseiler

Staying at AKL this weekend and was planning to go to AK Saturday. Park opens at 8 but it is an EMH morning at 7am. We could take or leave Pandora as we'd only do NRJ anyway and we are AP holders so we'll be back in a few months. We have an ADR at TH at 1045 and are planning to leave the park after that. We'd like to do the Safari, LK and maybe head out to Rafiki's or over to DinoLand. Given the crowds, should we try to get there about 630? Earlier? COULD we be OK getting there later as far as security, lines to get it, etc.  if we avoid Pandora? If we got there at 630, would you recommend going to NRJ (any idea how long we could expect to wait then?) then safari? Thank you!!


----------



## tinydancr06

ThistleMae said:


> I'm so worried about not being able to get FP's at 30 days out!  I just can't wait in line 3 hours...had knee surgery awhile back and still not in full recovery, but don't need a wheelchair.  But I can't stand up that long!  I know we are all hoping for the same thing...and I'm not complaining...it is what it is.  But I'm still hoping!



Keep checking! A week or so ago we had no Pandora FPs and none were coming up but I kept checking back whenever I thought about it (many times a day) and eventually NRJ FPs became available. The first time wasn't optimal but it was better than nothing. Later an even better time popped up and I switched to that but I was still hoping to get FoP FPs instead. Finally, FoP became available! All of this to say, don't lose hope! It was probably 4 or 5 days of checking back before I got what I really wanted. I also hear the morning EMH are a great time to go for a shorter wait if FPs don't become available.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

ThistleMae said:


> I'm so worried about not being able to get FP's at 30 days out!  I just can't wait in line 3 hours...had knee surgery awhile back and still not in full recovery, but don't need a wheelchair.  But I can't stand up that long!  I know we are all hoping for the same thing...and I'm not complaining...it is what it is.  But I'm still hoping!



In your case, I would do this:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/throwaway-room-update.3539209/


----------



## RedSox68

Big important question (for me and DD) -- are either of these rides in Pandora a water flume or roller coaster type experience?  Thanks.


----------



## ThistleMae

tinydancr06 said:


> Keep checking! A week or so ago we had no Pandora FPs and none were coming up but I kept checking back whenever I thought about it (many times a day) and eventually NRJ FPs became available. The first time wasn't optimal but it was better than nothing. Later an even better time popped up and I switched to that but I was still hoping to get FoP FPs instead. Finally, FoP became available! All of this to say, don't lose hope! It was probably 4 or 5 days of checking back before I got what I really wanted. I also hear the morning EMH are a great time to go for a shorter wait if FPs don't become available.


Thanks for the encouragement....I will check every few hours, every single day!  I will be all over it!


----------



## AngiTN

River Country said:


> What are the crowds like at the store?  and to Adopt a Banshee??


Long for both most all the time. Though the line to get in the store does drop. Oddly, during the thunderstorm yesterday they dropped the line and let everyone in. It was a madhouse of wall to wall people. Still a very long line for the Banshee adoption. You can buy them directly from a table without a line



poison ivy said:


> If I'm already in Pandora around 10 and want to ride FoP right when EMH opens up for it, what is the procedure? Do I have to exit the land and get in that EMH line? or has the FoP line for EMH already started inside Pandora, and those lined up outside join it when they're let in?


You don't have to queue to get in Pandora any more. At least not after the 2nd day. So you can stay in Pandora when EMH starts. They'll scan you to get in a ride line.



goofygal531 said:


> Pandora's Evening Lighting Ceremony takes place at 8pm? (I'm guessing since that's around sunset).
> 
> Do they do the drum Ceremony and "flick the light switch" every night?
> 
> How are the crowds? Can't find any info about this anywhere online.
> 
> Never been to AK in the evening. Trying to rework our August plans to fit this in. So far, AK is still listed as closing at 9:30 pm in August. Hope this changes!


Not sure about the lighting, I think they don't do much of anything.

As for the hours, I think they'll change. I suspect they are monitoring the crowds to see how they need to extend them past July



Miss Frankie J said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered before.
> 
> How long on average are people with a FP waiting for FoP or NRJ? We plan on getting a fastpasses for each on two separate days but was curious with the long waits how it's effecting the FP line.


Short of a ride outage there are no waits with FP lines



ericaseiler said:


> Staying at AKL this weekend and was planning to go to AK Saturday. Park opens at 8 but it is an EMH morning at 7am. We could take or leave Pandora as we'd only do NRJ anyway and we are AP holders so we'll be back in a few months. We have an ADR at TH at 1045 and are planning to leave the park after that. We'd like to do the Safari, LK and maybe head out to Rafiki's or over to DinoLand. Given the crowds, should we try to get there about 630? Earlier? COULD we be OK getting there later as far as security, lines to get it, etc.  if we avoid Pandora? If we got there at 630, would you recommend going to NRJ (any idea how long we could expect to wait then?) then safari? Thank you!!


There are no large crowds or waits for Pandora anymore. Those ended with the 2nd day so it shouldn't be a problem for you

If you wanted to get there at 6:30 and try for River ride you'd be fine 90% of the guests are going for FoP. Your wait for RJ would be reasonable.



RedSox68 said:


> Big important question (for me and DD) -- are either of these rides in Pandora a water flume or roller coaster type experience?  Thanks.


Nope


----------



## rteetz

poison ivy said:


> If I'm already in Pandora around 10 and want to ride FoP right when EMH opens up for it, what is the procedure? Do I have to exit the land and get in that EMH line? or has the FoP line for EMH already started inside Pandora, and those lined up outside join it when they're let in?


It's kind of changed every day. Last night my group started the EMH FoP line at 10:15 they let us into the queue about 10:50. We got off the ride about 11:50.


----------



## BigRed98

ThistleMae said:


> Wow...this is so cool!  Thanks.  I definitely intend to use it.  Are any of the other restaurants on board with it yet...I mean in AK.  I think you can preorder for BOG...but haven't tried that either.



Pizzafari is gonna have mobile ordering sometime next week. I think many like mobile ordering and I expect Disney to add it to plenty of quick services all over the 4 parks.


----------



## Tonyz

I might have missed something but is FoP's single-rider line open yet?


----------



## BigRed98

Tonyz said:


> I might have missed something but is FoP's single-rider line open yet?



No


----------



## AngiTN

BigRed98 said:


> Pizzafari is gonna have mobile ordering sometime next week. I think many like mobile ordering and I expect Disney to add it to plenty of quick services all over the 4 parks.


Yeah, when it first launched on the app, just before Pandora opened, it mentioned that it would be coming to many locations over time but for now, only available at Pandora.

Does bring up 1 thing I'm confused on. Maybe someone here knows for sure. On the app, it specifically tells you that an order from the Canteen does not grant you entry in to Pandora (if they are controlling access) but the CM have told us that it does. The one I spoke to yesterday said they were told in training that Avatar Making appointments, pick ups, mobile food orders and FP are the things that grant you front of the line if there is a wait to enter. Anyone know if the order does or does not get you in Pandora? Mostly curious at this point since there haven't been any waits to get in since Monday, that we've seen.


----------



## sweetpea29488

BigRed98 said:


> Pizzafari is gonna have mobile ordering sometime next week. I think many like mobile ordering and I expect Disney to add it to plenty of quick services all over the 4 parks.


Can we use a Disney gift card to do mobile ordering or is it just credit card?


----------



## Tonyz

BigRed98 said:


> No



Any idea why?


----------



## AngiTN

sweetpea29488 said:


> Can we use a Disney gift card to do mobile ordering or is it just credit card?


For now, credit card only, no dining plan, no gift card. Uses the credit card attached to your MDE account. You can't even enter a different one


----------



## wareagle57

Tonyz said:


> Any idea why?



Just speculation, but this wasn't a priority during training and it got put on the back burner. No one has been trained on how to do it, and for now it is working fine just pulling people from standby to fill empty spots. I really hope they don't get complacent and say "good enough" as this ride DESERVES a SR like Forbidden Journey has if it's as re-rideable as people say.

I don't know why Disney SR lines are so inconsistent. In theory Everest and RnR should see similar SR waits, but for some reason RnR is terrible. The SR for FJ was always a short 5-10 wait for me the 2 times I have been despite 1-2 our SB waits.

I think it all has to do with how the SR line is managed. SRs are providing a service TO Disney and they should be treated as such. Yes, they are in that line for them in hopes of a shorter wait. But they are selling Disney their convenience and in exchange Disney is buying efficiency from them. If it didn't help things run smoother for Disney, they wouldn't implement SR lines anywhere.


----------



## wilkeliza

Tonyz said:


> Any idea why?



For now the FP and Standby are too high to make it worth it. From my understanding they are calling for parties of 1 when grouping but with the make up of FoP there is very little need for a single rider line. It would take a bunch of odd numbered groups in a row to ever make it worth it (i.e. 2 groups of 3 and the next several groups are groups of 4 but 2 groups of 3 can be matched with a group of 2) whoever though single rider was needed probably never has grouped at a theme park ever. From my understanding based on previous projects this is usually something the bean counters demand for "queue flow" even if imagineers and attractions managers tell them it makes 0 sense.


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> I might have missed something but is FoP's single-rider line open yet?


Nope


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> For now the FP and Standby are too high to make it worth it. From my understanding they are calling for parties of 1 when grouping but with the make up of FoP there is very little need for a single rider line. It would take a bunch of odd numbered groups in a row to ever make it worth it (i.e. 2 groups of 3 and the next several groups are groups of 4 but 2 groups of 3 can be matched with a group of 2) whoever though single rider was needed probably never has grouped at a theme park ever. From my understanding based on previous projects this is usually something the bean counters demand for "queue flow" even if imagineers and attractions managers tell them it makes 0 sense.


Correct. They have called for parties of one or two to fill theaters.


----------



## AngiTN

Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised to walk up there one morning and have someone report the Single Rider signage is gone


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> Correct. They have called for parties of one or two to fill theaters.



Which is really just as efficient (actually more because you can get a small odd and even group) for a ride like this. Having watched the load I couldn't see how a single rider would ever efficiently work. Especially since there are so many theaters and levels it would be almost impossible to split the single riders fairly. A single rider could wait 45 minutes for their single need on say floor 3 but on floor 1 they run through needing one every 15-20 minutes. Just easier to call for ones and twos through the people in the grouping room already because max people may wait 5 extra minutes if that.


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised to walk up there one morning and have someone report the Single Rider signage is gone



Yeah doesn't it mostly follow the FP line so if it was removed 90% of people would even notice. Also since it shares the FP line I imagine it would have to be like Kali test where you got a lanyard as a single to make sure you didn't skip into the FP line.


----------



## poison ivy

rteetz said:


> It's kind of changed every day. Last night my group started the EMH FoP line at 10:15 they let us into the queue about 10:50. We got off the ride about 11:50.



thanks.  so obviously there were a lot of people in front of you, if it still took 1 hr to ride from the 10:50 pm mark on EMH. 
what time did they cut off the non-EMH entry?  and what was the latest time you could get a FP+ for last night?


----------



## Lo Lo

By far the best post about Pandora!!!! I am going in september and couldn't be more excited about the new attraction! Has anyone gone? Any feedback?


----------



## FinnsMom7

How have people who are in FP booking window found getting FOP fast passes? I don't book until October (I know I am nuts) but getting an overall feel for what people are seeing so far, even those that booked FP but dont travel until end of summer.


----------



## HydroGuy

Miss Frankie J said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered before.
> 
> How long on average are people with a FP waiting for FoP or NRJ? We plan on getting a fastpasses for each on two separate days but was curious with the long waits how it's effecting the FP line.


It depends on if FOP has had operating issues that day. If not, the FP line seems to move at 10-15 minutes. If so, it is more like 45 minutes. We experienced each of those last weekend.


----------



## HydroGuy

RedSox68 said:


> Big important question (for me and DD) -- are either of these rides in Pandora a water flume or roller coaster type experience?  Thanks.


Not sure what you mean by water flume. NRJ is like IASW. Gentle boat ride with no drops. Neither is a rollercoaster.


----------



## RedSox68

HydroGuy said:


> Not sure what you mean by water flume. NRJ is like IASW. Gentle boat ride with no drops. Neither is a rollercoaster.



Sorry, I don't know what the initials stand that you posted -- I'm still trying to catch up.  I can't do any drops (even the small one on Pirates bothers me) and my daughter hates the roller coaster type rides.  So I was just wondering if these rides stay level with relatively little sudden activity.  Thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

RedSox68 said:


> Sorry, I don't know what the initials stand that you posted -- I'm still trying to catch up.  I can't do any drops (even the small one on Pirates bothers me) and my daughter hates the roller coaster type rides.  So I was just wondering if these rides stay level with relatively little sudden activity.  Thanks.


In the first posts of this thread, Ryan has posted descriptions of the 2 Pandora rides. That may be helpful to you in addition to the videos that are also posted.


----------



## RedSox68

hiroMYhero said:


> In the first posts of this thread, Ryan has posted descriptions of the 2 Pandora rides. That may be helpful to you in addition to the videos that are also posted.



What are the actual names of the two rides -- maybe I can do a search?  Seriously, is this the fastest growing thread ever on the Dis?!?


----------



## hiroMYhero

RedSox68 said:


> What are the actual names of the two rides -- maybe I can do a search?  Seriously, is this the fastest growing thread ever on the Dis?!?


Also in the first posts:
Flight of Passage = FoP
Na'Vi River Journey = NRJ


----------



## RedSox68

hiroMYhero said:


> Also in the first posts:
> Flight of Passage = FoP
> Na'Vi River Journey = NRJ



Thank you so much.  Too funny -- when I kept seeing FoP, I thought it had something to do with the Fastpass.  I'm working my way through from page one and making notes -- but we probably won't go until next spring.  Have fun all!


----------



## Accident

AngiTN said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised to walk up there one morning and have someone report the Single Rider signage is gone



They ran it opening day but they started to run out of room around pandora for the other lines..   I think it's just temporarily not in use until it hits the point where lines are within the queues themselves.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> Yeah doesn't it mostly follow the FP line so if it was removed 90% of people would even notice. Also since it shares the FP line I imagine it would have to be like Kali test where you got a lanyard as a single to make sure you didn't skip into the FP line.


Yeah it follows the FP line.


----------



## rteetz

poison ivy said:


> thanks.  so obviously there were a lot of people in front of you, if it still took 1 hr to ride from the 10:50 pm mark on EMH.
> what time did they cut off the non-EMH entry?  and what was the latest time you could get a FP+ for last night?


They cut it off about 5 minutes before we started the EMH line. I saw FP people still going in as of 10:45.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Was at Pandora yesterday and thought I would share some thoughts:

They hit it out of the park with the land itself - it's not huge but a lot of waking trails so can absorb the people (only noticeable line was to get in the store which was a con start 30mins other than after midnight).  Night time seems to have underselivered as far is interacting with the bioluminescence- but it is darn pretty

Flight of Passage is amazing - rode it once with FP and then standby during EMH (had to wait about 35 mins until they let people in the queue for EMH and then about 60 mins in the queue). The queue itself is an attraction.  I will say I don't think I would wait 5 hours for it as it is a simulator at the end of the day - just a pretty much perfect one

Not sure if my expectations had just gotten lowered due to some not great reviews but I really liked the Navi River ride.  Found a ton to look at and the Shaman is amazing and thought she sounded good.  I will say, not much to the queue for it

Did the mobile ordering twice at sautoli and it was great!  Had the cheeseburger pods first which I liked quite a bit and the spice tofu later which I thought was really good and it actually had a bit of spice to it (not too much but sometimes things they say are spicy are not at all)

One other thing I would add is the sounds in the land and on the rides and in the queue are really what put t over the top - always something different and changing and just makes the land feel more *real*


----------



## HydroGuy

RedSox68 said:


> Sorry, I don't know what the initials stand that you posted -- I'm still trying to catch up.  I can't do any drops (even the small one on Pirates bothers me) and my daughter hates the roller coaster type rides.  So I was just wondering if these rides stay level with relatively little sudden activity.  Thanks.



I would not do that. Read all the posts starting on page one being maintained by @rteetz - so just the first few posts. Then skip to the posts starting on May 27 when Pandora opened.



RedSox68 said:


> Sorry, I don't know what the initials stand that you posted -- I'm still trying to catch up.  I can't do any drops (even the small one on Pirates bothers me) and my daughter hates the roller coaster type rides.  So I was just wondering if these rides stay level with relatively little sudden activity.  Thanks.



Looks like @hiroMYhero answered the abbreviations.

NRJ is like It's a Small World. No drops. Gentle boat ride. Will be fine for you.

FOP is not like anything. Totally new. It has _simulated _drops but you do not actually drop. The best comparison of this is the Soarin ride at Epcot. It may not be a good choice for you. Each person is different.


----------



## Accident

HydroGuy said:


> I would not do that. Read all the posts starting page one being maintained by @rteetz . The skip to the posts starting on May 27 when Pandora opened.



I don't really understand what your saying here but I was there.. I know what I saw, I know what line I got in.


----------



## HydroGuy

Accident said:


> I don't really understand what your saying here but I was there.. I know what I saw, I know what line I got in.


It sounds like you quoted my post in error? If not, I was encouraging the poster not to read all 6000+ posts in this thread many of which are no longer relevant.


----------



## Pawpsicle

FinnsMom7 said:


> How have people who are in FP booking window found getting FOP fast passes? I don't book until October (I know I am nuts) but getting an overall feel for what people are seeing so far, even those that booked FP but dont travel until end of summer.



We decided to book a last minute-ish trip about 40 days out and I was able to get FP for FoP no problem. There were times from about 5:00pm on. A few days later I found an earlier slot and modified it. That being said, this was before Pandora officially opened and word got out on FoP. I know some have reported finding a FP 30 days out right at 7am, but seems like it is a rarity. Best strategy would be to shoot for the last day of your trip right when your booking window opens.


----------



## HydroGuy

Accident said:


> I don't really understand what your saying here but I was there.. I know what I saw, I know what line I got in.





HydroGuy said:


> It sounds like you quoted my post in error? If not, I was encouraging the poster not to read all 6000+ posts in this thread many of which are no longer relevant.


LOL, ooops! It was me that quoted the wrong post. I quoted your post by accident (sorry for the pun) but was trying to quote a different one from another poster. I am going to edit my post and insert the right quote. Sorry!


----------



## hiroMYhero

RedSox68 said:


> Seriously, is this the fastest growing thread ever on the Dis?!?


*500,000+ views!!* 

@rteetz, you're getting more views on TPAS than you do on Rumors!  Job well done, Ryan!!


----------



## mrzrich

So for those wondering about which night to hit EMH...definitely do it on a night when MK is also open until 1.

Last night at around 9pm we were leaving POP.  The MK bus line was 4 rows deep.  2 packed buses left for MK.

Our AK bus had 4 people on it.

By 10:00, wait time for FOP was  120 minutes.  Wait time for 7DMT was 140


----------



## mrzrich

Oh,  and even though the wait time was posted at 120 minutes, we only waited 90 minutes.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Pawpsicle said:


> We decided to book a last minute-ish trip about 40 days out and I was able to get FP for FoP no problem. There were times from about 5:00pm on. A few days later I found an earlier slot and modified it. That being said, this was before Pandora officially opened and word got out on FoP. I know some have reported finding a FP 30 days out right at 7am, but seems like it is a rarity. Best strategy would be to shoot for the last day of your trip right when your booking window opens.


I have 3 days at AK planned so my goal/plan is the last visit book FoP whatever time I can get it then NRJ and go back to beginning of trip and book in order, I dont foresee a major issue with any other FP - and in the past never missed getting one I wanted, just sometimes a different day than originally planned.

Thanks!


----------



## mrzrich

Also if you are staying on site, and haven't seen The movie Avatar, it is now playing on a continuous loop on channel 80 on the in room TVs


----------



## Grumpy6264

ThistleMae said:


> I'm so worried about not being able to get FP's at 30 days out! I just can't wait in line 3 hours...had knee surgery awhile back and still not in full recovery, but don't need a wheelchair. But I can't stand up that long! I know we are all hoping for the same thing...and I'm not complaining...it is what it is. But I'm still hoping!



I would try and see if you would qualify for a DAS.  That way, you could get a return time for the ride, explore the rest of Pandora and return at the return time.  It won't get you on the ride any sooner, but you won't have to stand in line.


----------



## AngiTN

Accident said:


> They ran it opening day but they started to run out of room around pandora for the other lines..   I think it's just temporarily not in use until it hits the point where lines are within the queues themselves.


Don't know if you caught my post from a couple days ago but I had a CM tell me they will never, ever use the single rider line. Exact quote. Maybe he was wrong. Maybe he meant that day. Maybe they realized on day one it wasn't helpful. Not sure yet. Don't know if anyone is. But it would not surprise me if they never use it. The set up is awkward to have one


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> *500,000+ views!!*
> 
> @rteetz, you're getting more views on TPAS than you do on Rumors!  Job well done, Ryan!!


That's awesome!


----------



## AngiTN

wilkeliza said:


> Yeah doesn't it mostly follow the FP line so if it was removed 90% of people would even notice. Also since it shares the FP line I imagine it would have to be like Kali test where you got a lanyard as a single to make sure you didn't skip into the FP line.


Yes, they would have to either post a CM there to keep the line separate or give a card. Otherwise single riders would walk right in FP line and have to turn around at the next check point which will create a mess


----------



## Spacecow

Having lunch at Satu'li right now. The food is really good- like I know everyone's been saying that but I was still really surprised! They have a cast member making sure people don't save seats or sit before they  have their food, and we managed to get seats inside. 

We had 11:20 FPs for Flights of Passage and we exited at exactly 11:50. It was an amazing ride, but there were parts where I felt like my glasses weren't focused and the screen wasn't clear. Maybe it was because I was all the way on the side? But most of it looked amazing. Somebody in our row dropped their magic band into the ride, I felt bad for them.

There was no line to get into Pandora and crowds don't feel that bad. It's really beautiful and I'm crossing all my fingers and toes that we can make it to EMH to ride the river ride!


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> So the trash can in line at NRJ is overflowing with trash all over the ground. The Navi would be so proud.


Ugh. Saw the same thing in the FOP line when I was there Sunday.



Lost Yeti said:


> Those that have experienced the transition from day to night, is it worth it? I'm contemplating jumping back into the FoP standby line before they start prepping for EMH. I was thinking it would be cool to go in while it is still light out and come out to the bioluminescence.
> 
> Just wondering if I'll be missing anything with the transition


Not really... I happened to exit FOP just at sunset, so I did see the transition and it was kind of neat to watch things gets glowier as it got darker, but not a big deal to miss it.



Miss Frankie J said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered before.
> 
> How long on average are people with a FP waiting for FoP or NRJ? We plan on getting a fastpasses for each on two separate days but was curious with the long waits how it's effecting the FP line.


My 7:20pm FOP FP was about a 15-20min wait, and a 9:30 FOP FP was a walk-on. This was on Sunday, 5/28.



FinnsMom7 said:


> How have people who are in FP booking window found getting FOP fast passes? I don't book until October (I know I am nuts) but getting an overall feel for what people are seeing so far, even those that booked FP but dont travel until end of summer.


I just fiddled with times for July 7 the other day and still saw availability for both FOP and NRJ (party of 2.)



TheMaxRebo said:


> Night time seems to have underselivered as far is interacting with the bioluminescence- but it is darn pretty


I'm with you on this - I wasn't disappointed, exactly, but I think I expected more. I feel like a lot of details get lost at night because outside of the things that glow, it's _really_ dark in Pandora!



> One other thing I would add is the sounds in the land and on the rides and in the queue are really what put t over the top - always something different and changing and just makes the land feel more *real*


YES!!! And that was the neatest part of being there for the transition from day to night: the sounds of the place totally changed. Very, very cool!


----------



## FoxC63

CAS239 said:


> It won't change. This will be the case for a long time. Just like Frozen and 7dmt for the most part. Just be on right at 7am at your 30 day mark and hope for the best



This is exactly what I've been saying but others said it's only because it's opening week.


----------



## ElsasFan

Is rider switch available for FoP?  My husband and I both would like to ride it standby, but we're not sure if a couple of our kids will be willing to ride it.  

For reference, they won't ride Splash (but one says that she will this time), or any roller coasters.  They do like Mission Space and Star Tours.  It's been a long time since we were there and Soarin was open, so I don't have their reaction to that as a comparison.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

ThistleMae said:


> But I can't stand up that long


I wonder if a Folding Lightweight Adjustable Height Cane Seat might help?


----------



## wilkeliza

Tiki Birdland said:


> I wonder if a Folding Lightweight Adjustable Height Cane Seat might help?



The parks do not allow cane seats or any foldable 3 legged seat for safety reasons. They are a massive fall hazard. They do allow rollators though.


----------



## gap2368

Tiki Birdland said:


> I wonder if a Folding Lightweight Adjustable Height Cane Seat might help?


I have seen someone fall out of one and break there arm, they really are not that stable.


----------



## yulilin3

ElsasFan said:


> Is rider switch available for FoP?  My husband and I both would like to ride it standby, but we're not sure if a couple of our kids will be willing to ride it.
> 
> For reference, they won't ride Splash (but one says that she will this time), or any roller coasters.  They do like Mission Space and Star Tours.  It's been a long time since we were there and Soarin was open, so I don't have their reaction to that as a comparison.


yes rider switch is available


----------



## Tia1977

I saw a previous post mentioning no line into Pandora with a late am FP. That's encouraging. We'll be at AK this Sunday, then next Thursday. Sleeping in both am's. Sunday's FP is River Journey time slot 12:05-1:05. Thursday's is FOP 3:50-4:50. Think we should expect lines into Pandora either one of those times? If so, any estimates on how long of a wait? It's a lil hard trying to plan timing right with the possibility of waits to even get into the land.

We won't be exploring either of those times, with FP's in other areas. We're waiting until Thursday EMH pm to explore (And we're definitely not planning on trying to SB either ride lol  Just soak in the atmosphere and scenery.)


----------



## SaharanTea

FinnsMom7 said:


> How have people who are in FP booking window found getting FOP fast passes? I don't book until October (I know I am nuts) but getting an overall feel for what people are seeing so far, even those that booked FP but dont travel until end of summer.



You got one or two answers, but I'll give you my experience.  I booked ours on May 16 for a mid-July start.  FoP was easily available, but it was on day four.  The only one that was hard was FEA on day 2.  Obviously, this was before official opening.


----------



## Accident

AngiTN said:


> Don't know if you caught my post from a couple days ago but I had a CM tell me they will never, ever use the single rider line. Exact quote. Maybe he was wrong. Maybe he meant that day. Maybe they realized on day one it wasn't helpful. Not sure yet. Don't know if anyone is. But it would not surprise me if they never use it. The set up is awkward to have one



Thanks, i did miss it.


----------



## Yaz

poison ivy said:


> There haven't been that many EMH mornings.  From what I've read, if you beat the arrival of the Disney busses first thing in the morning when you line up, you'll have a better jump on the crowd at the gate.
> 
> Also, *ALL *guests were being let in thru the touchpoints earlier than 7.  The non-EMH group were then lined up separate from the EMH group.
> 
> Plus, you are not walked by the CM's to the entrance to Pandora, so you're liable to fall back in line once they "drop the rope" if you can't keep up with that pace getting over to Pandora.



I just wanted to add that on Memorial Day, we were walked into Pandora by CM's. EMH guests were stopped at the Tree of Life. They walked us to Island Mercantile and stopped us again. Next phase stopped us at the bridge to Pandora. Once Pandora was opened, we were walked into the land and the crowd eventually split. FoP went to the right and NRJ went to the left.


----------



## QueenHeather

wareagle57 said:


> All this time I was thinking the line was to allow EMH guests into the land, but the line is for the ride. That makes so much more sense. So anyone is free to enter Pandora up until 11, they just won't be able to get on a ride, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen a report of anyone with a total experience time under 30 minutes. Unless the crowd patterns change, or I can get some reports that show it IS possible to ride in 15-20 minutes if you are the first ones there, I'm starting to think about not RDing FOP. The last 2 days the crowds have gone down throughout the day. I think I'd rather wait 2 hours at 2pm than an hour at 7am (EMH is the day we are RDing).
> 
> Any chance you'll be trying a real front of the line commando RD attempt to see how fast you can get on Ryan?



We went the second day Pandora was opened, showed up stupid early, about 5:30. Maybe 30 people ahead of us. We had NO wait at FOP, just however long it took to walk through the queue plus the preshows. After, we went directly to NRJ and rode that. Waited about 10 minutes. We didn't have a FP+ for either of them. 

Just for reference, they let us into Pandora right about 7. We were done with both rides by 7:50, went to the store and bought a banshee. We waited behind maybe 3 other groups for that. When we left the store, the line for both rides were crazy already. It was about 8:15. I don't think they've been letting people in as early anymore, but the posted opening time was 8:00. 

Things might have changed in the time since then, but for us it was really beneficial to get there early enough to be at the very front of the line.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

AngiTN said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised to walk up there one morning and have someone report the Single Rider signage is gone


I have ridden FoP twice. The first time I was called out of the line ahead of about 20 people to fill the last spot in a group. The second time, the CMs did not seem to worry about it, and there was an empty spot when I went through.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

ElsasFan said:


> Is rider switch available for FoP?  My husband and I both would like to ride it standby, but we're not sure if a couple of our kids will be willing to ride it.
> 
> For reference, they won't ride Splash (but one says that she will this time), or any roller coasters.  They do like Mission Space and Star Tours.  It's been a long time since we were there and Soarin was open, so I don't have their reaction to that as a comparison.


Yes rider switch is available. In fact during EMH there are no fast passes but I saw a small number of people going through the FP line. I asked a cast member who told me they were rider switch.


----------



## alldiz

Ok another ride to be stressed about. Was worried about Mine train but that turned out to be OK.

Off topic. But is this ride scary? I don't like rollercoasters(scary ones)ie Everest, Space, Rock n Roll,  but I love Soarin and Star Tours.
Does your stomach drop? If I close my eyes like star tours just a lil bumpy??
Thanks
Kerri


----------



## StuckInKS

ElsasFan said:


> For reference, they won't ride Splash (but one says that she will this time), or any roller coasters.  They do like Mission Space and Star Tours.  It's been a long time since we were there and Soarin was open, so I don't have their reaction to that as a comparison.



I can only give my experience, but I rode once on opening day in the middle row and it was very intense (and terrifying for someone who is afraid of heights). That said, all of my kids (except my one with sensory issues) have rode it several times, even the 5 year old, and think its the best ride in WDW but they also ride all Disney coasters. It is nothing like Star Tours because you are on the edge of a high platform, instead of securely in an enclosed ride vehicle. It is also much more intense than Soarin'. As I was waiting outside for my family to ride one night, I heard one lady tell her group that all her young daughter did was cry the entire time. If you're kids don't like coasters, there is a chance they might find this ride intense IMHO.


----------



## BigRed98

alldiz said:


> Ok another ride to be stressed about. Was worried about Mine train but that turned out to be OK.
> 
> Off topic. But is this ride scary? I don't like rollercoasters(scary ones)ie Everest, Space, Rock n Roll,  but I love Soarin and Star Tours.
> Does your stomach drop? If I close my eyes like star tours just a lil bumpy??
> Thanks
> Kerri



If u rode soarin and star tours,  u should be fine. When ur banshee dives down u get that drop feeling in ur stomach but it's nothing like a tower of Terror drop feeling imo. I would give it a try Bc it is a great ride and it's my favorite simulator like ride. U can close ur eyes if u start to feel sick or don't want to feel the diving motion. Hope this helps!


----------



## princessfionasmom

ThistleMae said:


> Where online do you order the food.  I've never used it before, so don't know where to find it.  Thanks.


On the my Disney experience app. It's great and something I hope they expand to more locations.


----------



## higdonk

I had my booking window open this morning for 7/31 and 8/1 only and I have a rolling window after that. I was on at 7:00 this morning and booked FOP first for the evening of 7/31 for a party of 5. In order to do that, I had to break it up into a party of 2, a party of 1, and another party of 2. We have an overlapping window of about 30 minutes which should be fine. There didn't appear to be any party of 5 available at all. I checked back at 11 or so this morning and there were no FOP FP+ for any size party. There were still FP+ for NRJ. My plan is to hold those FP+ for FOP until the booking window opens for my other AK day and then try to secure FOP for that day as well and possibly rope drop to NRJ. Or I will switch and have FOP as my second AK day since I am not sure my 6 year old will be brave enough to try it on day 1 of our trip. He might at the end though...


----------



## lovethattink

Spacecow said:


> Having lunch at Satu'li right now. The food is really good- like I know everyone's been saying that but I was still really surprised! They have a cast member making sure people don't save seats or sit before they  have their food, and we managed to get seats inside.
> 
> We had 11:20 FPs for Flights of Passage and we exited at exactly 11:50. It was an amazing ride, but there were parts where I felt like my glasses weren't focused and the screen wasn't clear. Maybe it was because I was all the way on the side? But most of it looked amazing. Somebody in our row dropped their magic band into the ride, I felt bad for them.
> 
> There was no line to get into Pandora and crowds don't feel that bad. It's really beautiful and I'm crossing all my fingers and toes that we can make it to EMH to ride the river ride!



We are at Satu'li 3 different days. I was, wondering if they'd go to no seating before food in hand. Yesterday and the other 2 times we sat first then got food.


----------



## PrincessV

Tia1977 said:


> I saw a previous post mentioning no line into Pandora with a late am FP. That's encouraging. We'll be at AK this Sunday, then next Thursday. Sleeping in both am's. Sunday's FP is River Journey time slot 12:05-1:05. Thursday's is FOP 3:50-4:50. Think we should expect lines into Pandora either one of those times? If so, any estimates on how long of a wait? It's a lil hard trying to plan timing right with the possibility of waits to even get into the land.
> 
> We won't be exploring either of those times, with FP's in other areas. We're waiting until Thursday EMH pm to explore (And we're definitely not planning on trying to SB either ride lol  Just soak in the atmosphere and scenery.)


If you have FPs, any wait at any time to get into Pandora is moot: FPs are allowed in at their FP time. I suggest planning your day around your Pandora FP times... plan to enter Pandora at the time of your FP, since you won't have to wait in line to get in, and then plan on hanging out for a while after. Once you're in, you're free to stay as long as you wish.


----------



## poison ivy

Yaz said:


> I just wanted to add that on Memorial Day, we were walked into Pandora by CM's. EMH guests were stopped at the Tree of Life. They walked us to Island Mercantile and stopped us again. Next phase stopped us at the bridge to Pandora. Once Pandora was opened, we were walked into the land and the crowd eventually split. FoP went to the right and NRJ went to the left.



Thanks.  This is good news.  Hope it continues.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

lovethattink said:


> We are at Satu'li 3 different days. I was, wondering if they'd go to no seating before food in hand. Yesterday and the other 2 times we sat first then got food.


Same here. We found a spot and then ordered off the app. It was ready in about 2 minutes.  I would not mind if they decided to change it, as long as they are consistent.


----------



## marciemi

miTnosnhoJ said:


> Same here. We found a spot and then ordered off the app. It was ready in about 2 minutes.  I would not mind if they decided to change it, as long as they are consistent.


They didn't let us sit until we had food on Sunday but it was during dinner time and quite crowded.  Monday mid-afternoon they didn't have anyone policing at all since there were many available tables.  They'll probably just enforce as needed.


----------



## wrf2e

disneyholic family said:


> this thread is too long....so hard to search..
> 
> so what have the rope drop standby waits been for FoP and NRJ?


We arrived at 7:20 on Sunday for an 8am opening (staying offsite and no AM EMH that day).  We walked straight to Pandora with no line for the land, and then to FOP.  We spent 25 minutes in the line before reaching the first video room.  We got off the ride and went straight into the store with no wait.  Not sure what the line was like for NRJ, but I would imagine it was less than FOP.


----------



## Tia1977

PrincessV said:


> If you have FPs, any wait at any time to get into Pandora is moot: FPs are allowed in at their FP time. I suggest planning your day around your Pandora FP times... plan to enter Pandora at the time of your FP, since you won't have to wait in line to get in, and then plan on hanging out for a while after. Once you're in, you're free to stay as long as you wish.



Thank you!!!


----------



## AngiTN

We've been at night twice now. Sunday night, so day 2 of operation and then last night, Wednesday. What is that day 5? The lighting was not the same last night. Some of it was not working. Especially on the ground. Sunday it looked like the entire ground was glowing. Last night large areas were out or otherwise not working. Knowing how finicky fiber optics are it isn't a surprise they don't work consistently. It was still beautiful


----------



## mjrich73

Are the Extra Magic Hours at AK worth me spending the $ to stay one night at a Disney Resort?  We already have a condo booked for the week, but my teens are begging to do the 11 pm-1 am Magic Hours.  We are looking at being there on June 28th.  Will spending $120 to stay at All Star Music be worth it, for what benefits we will get?  Thanks so much!


----------



## hiroMYhero

mjrich73 said:


> Are the Extra Magic Hours at AK worth me spending the $ to stay one night at a Disney Resort?  We already have a condo booked for the week, but my teens are begging to do the 11 pm-1 am Magic Hours.  We are looking at being there on June 28th.  Will spending $120 to stay at All Star Music be worth it, for what benefits we will get?  Thanks so much!


If you do book an onsite room, you should schedule it so you can enter for the morning EMH and stay for the evening EMH.

The Throwaway Room Sticky describes all the perks you receive with a one-night onsite stay.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> We've been at night twice now. Sunday night, so day 2 of operation and then last night, Wednesday. What is that day 5? The lighting was not the same last night. Some of it was not working. Especially on the ground. Sunday it looked like the entire ground was glowing. Last night large areas were out or otherwise not working. Knowing how finicky fiber optics are it isn't a surprise they don't work consistently. It was still beautiful


Yeah I definitely noticed some plants not glowing either.


----------



## Liljo22

AngiTN said:


> We've been at night twice now. Sunday night, so day 2 of operation and then last night, Wednesday. What is that day 5? The lighting was not the same last night. Some of it was not working. Especially on the ground. Sunday it looked like the entire ground was glowing. Last night large areas were out or otherwise not working. Knowing how finicky fiber optics are it isn't a surprise they don't work consistently. It was still beautiful



I thought they cut the budget on the fiber optics in the ground and went with blacklight active paint?


----------



## alldiz

BigRed98 said:


> If u rode soarin and star tours,  u should be fine. When ur banshee dives down u get that drop feeling in ur stomach but it's nothing like a tower of Terror drop feeling imo. I would give it a try Bc it is a great ride and it's my favorite simulator like ride. U can close ur eyes if u start to feel sick or don't want to feel the diving motion. Hope this helps!


Thanks!!!
Ok is it a drop like splash mountain? One drop...
I finally worked my way up to that drop
Also I never rode mission space... is green easier than this?
I am sooo excited for all of the new things at WDW !
Also where is pandora in AK can't find a new map?
Thanks
Kerri


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AngiTN said:


> We've been at night twice now. Sunday night, so day 2 of operation and then last night, Wednesday. What is that day 5? The lighting was not the same last night. Some of it was not working. Especially on the ground. Sunday it looked like the entire ground was glowing. Last night large areas were out or otherwise not working. Knowing how finicky fiber optics are it isn't a surprise they don't work consistently. It was still beautiful





Liljo22 said:


> I thought they cut the budget on the fiber optics in the ground and went with blacklight active paint?



Huh.  Whatever the reason for it, seems pretty ridiculous to me that there would be issues just a few days in!  Can't imagine this wasn't testable long before now...??


----------



## cusack1020

mjrich73 said:


> Are the Extra Magic Hours at AK worth me spending the $ to stay one night at a Disney Resort?  We already have a condo booked for the week, but my teens are begging to do the 11 pm-1 am Magic Hours.  We are looking at being there on June 28th.  Will spending $120 to stay at All Star Music be worth it, for what benefits we will get?  Thanks so much!




Take a look at a campsite at Fort Wilderness.  Cheaper than All Stars and if you aren't going to use the room makes no difference.  You will also get magic bands and free parking on both the day you check in and check out.


----------



## hiroMYhero

cusack1020 said:


> Take a look at a campsite at Fort Wilderness.  Cheaper than All Stars and if you aren't going to use the room makes no difference.  You will also get magic bands and free parking on both the day you check in and check out.


mj has gone over to the Throwaway Room thread as this is off-topic for this Pandora thread.


----------



## SgtTibbs

Time wise, since Pandora opened, what is the wait to enter the font gate of Animal Kingdom at night (9pm or later)?


----------



## JDUCKY

Is the Starbucks at creature comfort's open at night during EMH?


----------



## JDUCKY

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Huh.  Whatever the reason for it, seems pretty ridiculous to me that there would be issues just a few days in!  Can't imagine this wasn't testable long before now...??


One thing to think of, it hasn't really rained since at least March until this past week


----------



## HydroGuy

alldiz said:


> Thanks!!!
> Ok is it a drop like splash mountain? One drop...
> I finally worked my way up to that drop
> Also I never rode mission space... is green easier than this?
> I am sooo excited for all of the new things at WDW !
> Also where is pandora in AK can't find a new map?
> Thanks
> Kerri


FOP is a simulator. That means there is no drop in reality. You feel like it is a drop because of the good simulation. But the entire time you are on a vehicle bolted to the ground.

Pandora is kind of to the left of Tree of Life. If you  know where Pizzafari is, that is the new walkway to Pandora.


----------



## Johnny Quest

There is movement of the vehicles. I've ridden FoP and have seen a video shot from a device placed in the holding bin behind the vehicles on youtube. All 8 bikes including the floor and roof move as a unit. The panel in front of you when you board slides up and over your head at the start.

You can see the structure move up and down and tilt forward and back.


----------



## ldo

For those who are sorta claustrophobic, how "secured" are you to this bike thing? Can I move my legs? Torso?  I have no issues with soarin, but do not like roller coaster body harness where I cannot get out.


----------



## ashleymrush

If there is a line to get in to Pandora and you have a FP, at what time will they let you in? Do you have to wait until it is time for your FP? We have a FoP FP at 5:15. Could we get in Pandora at 4:30ish? I'm hoping that at that time of day there wouldn't be a line to get in. It's still a couple weeks away so I'm hoping some of the initial opening week hype will die down just a little by then. 

Also, has anyone experienced a line to get into Windtraders around that time of day? I've read that there is a line in the morning and one at times during EMH but haven't seen anything about midday.


----------



## AngiTN

Liljo22 said:


> I thought they cut the budget on the fiber optics in the ground and went with blacklight active paint?


No idea. But that wouldn't explain the difference between Sunday and Wednesday 



SgtTibbs said:


> Time wise, since Pandora opened, what is the wait to enter the font gate of Animal Kingdom at night (9pm or later)?


No, no waits to enter that we saw


----------



## AngiTN

ldo said:


> For those who are sorta claustrophobic, how "secured" are you to this bike thing? Can I move my legs? Torso?  I have no issues with soarin, but do not like roller coaster body harness where I cannot get out.


I don't feel or notice the restraints at all. They barely touch your body. Other than the link part where they buzz you


----------



## sabrecmc

ldo said:


> For those who are sorta claustrophobic, how "secured" are you to this bike thing? Can I move my legs? Torso?  I have no issues with soarin, but do not like roller coaster body harness where I cannot get out.



I think it will depend on your body type, to some degree.  I found I could move my legs a decent bit, but the back restraint is pressed directly to you and what I would describe as "firm" against your body.  Definitely tight, though I didn't feel claustrophobic at all.  Part of the ride is the restraint system sensations themselves, so you sort of want to be in there pretty good, if that makes sense.


----------



## AngiTN

ashleymrush said:


> If there is a line to get in to Pandora and you have a FP, at what time will they let you in? Do you have to wait until it is time for your FP? We have a FoP FP at 5:15. Could we get in Pandora at 4:30ish? I'm hoping that at that time of day there wouldn't be a line to get in. It's still a couple weeks away so I'm hoping some of the initial opening week hype will die down just a little by then.
> 
> Also, has anyone experienced a line to get into Windtraders around that time of day? I've read that there is a line in the morning and one at times during EMH but haven't seen anything about midday.


There have been no lines to get in to Pandora since the second day 

They're seems to be constant lines for the store for  now


----------



## mirak

How are crowds at Pandora from 10pm on?


----------



## BigRed98

alldiz said:


> Thanks!!!
> Ok is it a drop like splash mountain? One drop...
> I finally worked my way up to that drop
> Also I never rode mission space... is green easier than this?
> I am sooo excited for all of the new things at WDW !
> Also where is pandora in AK can't find a new map?
> Thanks
> Kerri



There isn't no physical drop. It's a simulator like soarin, except your feet stay on a platform. When ur banshee dives down ur vehicle tilts to make it feel like ur actually diving down. If u close ur eyes at that moment u won't feel the drop feeling in ur stomach. And to me mission space is a different simulator ride type than this Flight of passage simulator. I would say this is more thrilling than. Mission space green. Flight of Passage is a great ride and I totally recommend it to anyone.


----------



## SBWB48

Seeing a 50m wait time for FOP as of 8:35pm and 105m for NJR...def a more manageable # this evening...


----------



## AngiTN

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Huh.  Whatever the reason for it, seems pretty ridiculous to me that there would be issues just a few days in!  Can't imagine this wasn't testable long before now...??


Fiber, if that is what they used, is very finicky. The company I work for spends almost as much time installing it add they do repairing it. So I'm not surprised if some went down after millions walked on it for a couple of days


----------



## gap2368

ldo said:


> For those who are sorta claustrophobic, how "secured" are you to this bike thing? Can I move my legs? Torso?  I have no issues with soarin, but do not like roller coaster body harness where I cannot get out.


I do not lean all the way for ward so I do have some room to move, and I can move my legs just fine, so when the hardest comes up just do not lean forward all the way unless you are a plus size then you might have too.


----------



## HydroGuy

ldo said:


> For those who are sorta claustrophobic, how "secured" are you to this bike thing? Can I move my legs? Torso?  I have no issues with soarin, but do not like roller coaster body harness where I cannot get out.





AngiTN said:


> I don't feel or notice the restraints at all. They barely touch your body. Other than the link part where they buzz you


I agree. It is not like RnR with the overhead restraint. I do not think it feels claustrophobic or overly restraining at all.


----------



## mvbuch

After reading all the posts I guess I am the only person who did not have a positive experience on flight of passage.

The leg lock was very painful on my right calf.


----------



## Lost Yeti

Was able to ride FoP twice yesterday using standby. First time was a posted 120 min wait at 5:15, but only 85 minutes passed until I entered the first pre-show. The second time I entered at 8:00 with a posted time of 120 minutes, but waited 135. It would have been another 10-15 if I were not a single rider.

Based on my experiences so far, if the end of the line is at the standby entrance then you are looking at a 120 minute wait. YMMV of course based on protein spills, # of FPers, theaters going down, etc. I can also confirm earlier info that percentage of those not able to ride due to fit has been very, very low (as in low single digits). It fits my anecdotal evidence of ~10 rides and never witnessing anyone asked to leave due to fit. I think many can temper their fears re: fit. I've also noticed CMs getting more comfortable in helping guests find the best position. The test chair has obviously been helpful as well.

Also, if you find yourself at a ride with a long wait without a FP, don't be afraid to voice your disappointment out loud (respectfully of course). You never know who might be listening to find someone to join them on their rider swap pass or even be willing to give it away . We heard an older couple (in their 80s) asking about how one gets a FP for FoP and if there were any left at the line entrance. My wife wound up inviting them to go with her with our rider swap and said they were the sweetest couple who thought that the hype would have died down by now . They both enjoyed the ride and he said he hadn't had that much fun in quite a long time.



miTnosnhoJ said:


> I have ridden FoP twice. The first time I was called out of the line ahead of about 20 people to fill the last spot in a group. The second time, the CMs did not seem to worry about it, and there was an empty spot when I went through.



I've also been on several rides with empty seats. Very few have had the red "RRRRRR" tag on them indicating a chair that is down. Doesn't mean that they are not down, but if they aren't then I see the merits of a SR line.



AngiTN said:


> The lighting was not the same last night. Some of it was not working. Especially on the ground. Sunday it looked like the entire ground was glowing. Last night large areas were out or otherwise not working. Knowing how finicky fiber optics are it isn't a surprise they don't work consistently. It was still beautiful



I'm kind of happy to hear this, because I was slightly disappointed last night. That was first time going at night and I expected more. I just did a quick walk around though as I booked it over to EE to try and squeeze in a night ride before it closed . I stayed off-site so didn't have EMH privileges.


----------



## Linkura

Lost Yeti said:


> We heard an older couple (in their 80s) asking about how one gets a FP for FoP and if there were any left at the line entrance. My wife wound up inviting them to go with her with our rider swap and said they were the sweetest couple who thought that the hype would have died down by now . They both enjoyed the ride and he said he hadn't had that much fun in quite a long time.


This is such a sweet story.   Your wife is awesome!


----------



## maryj11

Lost Yeti said:


> Also, if you find yourself at a ride with a long wait without a FP, don't be afraid to voice your disappointment out loud (respectfully of course). You never know who might be listening to find someone to join them on their rider swap pass or even be willing to give it away . We heard an older couple (in their 80s) asking about how one gets a FP for FoP and if there were any left at the line entrance. My wife wound up inviting them to go with her with our rider swap and said they were the sweetest couple who thought that the hype would have died down by now . They both enjoyed the ride and he said he hadn't had that much fun in quite a long time.


That was nice of your wife to let the older couple use the rider swap. Got to love the sweet older people


----------



## asheleycs

mrzrich said:


> I am 5'2" and I um weigh...um more than Yullin...I rode during my preview without issue.  Here is a picture of me and my 83 year old mother the day that we both rode it.  She loved it.
> 
> View attachment 240220



Thank you SO much for the picture. I've been concerned for my daughter, but really struggled with the visual. I would guess she's about your size, so at least I can hope it's a possibility.


----------



## beesly

ldo said:


> For those who are sorta claustrophobic, how "secured" are you to this bike thing? Can I move my legs? Torso?  I have no issues with soarin, but do not like roller coaster body harness where I cannot get out.





sabrecmc said:


> I think it will depend on your body type, to some degree.  I found I could move my legs a decent bit, but the back restraint is pressed directly to you and what I would describe as "firm" against your body.  Definitely tight, though I didn't feel claustrophobic at all.  Part of the ride is the restraint system sensations themselves, so you sort of want to be in there pretty good, if that makes sense.



It depends not only on body type, but on how one positions him-/herself on the seat. I sat and leaned as far forward as I could after reading the initial reviews here during the CM previews, and found that the back restraint ended up too tight, while the leg restraints were fine. Subsequent reviews recommended giving yourself a little room during your initial positioning, and that's definitely what I'll try on my next trip.


----------



## cigar95

Lost Yeti said:


> Based on my experiences so far, if the end of the line is at the standby entrance then you are looking at a 120 minute wait.


Does this mean that they aren't using all the internal switchbacks?  We've all heard repeatedly about how that line was designed to hold five (sometimes four) hours worth of line.


----------



## Lost Yeti

cigar95 said:


> Does this mean that they aren't using all the internal switchbacks?  We've all heard repeatedly about how that line was designed to hold five (sometimes four) hours worth of line.



Every switchback was being used.

 I remember hearing those reports as well, but it didn't seem to match up with the reports of those in the park on opening weekend. Those waiting 3-4 hours were well outside the established queue. Perhaps those estimates took into account a full FP and SR line?


----------



## JennLTX

Lost Yeti said:


> We heard an older couple (in their 80s) asking about how one gets a FP for FoP and if there were any left at the line entrance. My wife wound up inviting them to go with her with our rider swap and said they were the sweetest couple who thought that the hype would have died down by now . They both enjoyed the ride and he said he hadn't had that much fun in quite a long time.


You win Disboards for your awesomeness.


----------



## cigar95

Lost Yeti said:


> I remember hearing those reports as well, but it didn't seem to match up with the reports of those in the park on opening weekend. Those waiting 3-4 hours were well outside the established queue.


Maybe just me, but I always thought those reports had an "urban legend" feel about them.  Lines 4-5 hours long are going to be really rare, typically on MAJOR crowd days, breakdowns, and the now-behind-us grand opening.


----------



## emi6891

higdonk said:


> I had my booking window open this morning for 7/31 and 8/1 only and I have a rolling window after that. I was on at 7:00 this morning and booked FOP first for the evening of 7/31 for a party of 5. In order to do that, I had to break it up into a party of 2, a party of 1, and another party of 2. We have an overlapping window of about 30 minutes which should be fine. There didn't appear to be any party of 5 available at all. I checked back at 11 or so this morning and there were no FOP FP+ for any size party. There were still FP+ for NRJ. My plan is to hold those FP+ for FOP until the booking window opens for my other AK day and then try to secure FOP for that day as well and possibly rope drop to NRJ. Or I will switch and have FOP as my second AK day since I am not sure my 6 year old will be brave enough to try it on day 1 of our trip. He might at the end though...



Did you notice if there were morning FOP FP available or were you only looking for evening? We have reservations for lunch at Studios at 11:40 on our AK morning in August, so hoping for an early FP for FOP. If anyone with a current 60 day window can give me an idea of availability of morning FP that would be amazing...


----------



## Lost Yeti

cigar95 said:


> Maybe just me, but I always thought those reports had an "urban legend" feel about them.  Lines 4-5 hours long are going to be really rare, typically on MAJOR crowd days, breakdowns, and the now-behind-us grand opening.



I had the same thought. I mean, the law of diminishing returns really starts cranking up at that 3hr mark (sooner for me). I can't envision THAT many more people jumping in line at that point, especially with no available restroom. I'll admit that a part of me hoped it was true if only that meant a very long refurbishment was in store for a certain DAK attraction with a certain "frozen" AA.


----------



## lovethattink

gap2368 said:


> I do not lean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mvbuch said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading all the posts I guess I am the only person who did not have a positive experience on flight of passage.
> 
> The leg lock was very painful on my right calf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the test vehicle, the leg locks were painful to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## HopperFan

Lost Yeti said:


> Also, if you find yourself at a ride with a long wait without a FP, don't be afraid to voice your disappointment out loud (respectfully of course). You never know who might be listening to find someone to join them on their rider swap pass or even be willing to give it away . We heard an older couple (in their 80s) asking about how one gets a FP for FoP and if there were any left at the line entrance. My wife wound up inviting them to go with her with our rider swap and said they were the sweetest couple who thought that the hype would have died down by now . They both enjoyed the ride and he said he hadn't had that much fun in quite a long time.



LOVE your story!  I know that meant a lot to them and probably telling everyone their story.  

We try to share that kind of stuff too, used to take strangers in to Six Flags all the time on our free passes.  Would pull them out of the ticket line and I'd tease them they'd have to go on their first ride with me.  But if you have passes like we or she did, why not share with folks .... nothing wrong with giving a smile (and building some karma points) to others.


----------



## wrf2e

Tia1977 said:


> I saw a previous post mentioning no line into Pandora with a late am FP. That's encouraging. We'll be at AK this Sunday, then next Thursday. Sleeping in both am's. Sunday's FP is River Journey time slot 12:05-1:05. Thursday's is FOP 3:50-4:50. Think we should expect lines into Pandora either one of those times? If so, any estimates on how long of a wait? It's a lil hard trying to plan timing right with the possibility of waits to even get into the land.
> 
> We won't be exploring either of those times, with FP's in other areas. We're waiting until Thursday EMH pm to explore (And we're definitely not planning on trying to SB either ride lol  Just soak in the atmosphere and scenery.)


You can get into Pandora when it is time for your FP without having to wait in the general line (if there is one).  Just go to the entrance to Pandora and there will be CMs their scanning your MB to check for FPs.


----------



## cigar95

Lost Yeti said:


> . . . . . . I'll admit that a part of me hoped it was true if only that meant a very long refurbishment was in store for a certain DAK attraction with a certain "frozen" AA.


Oh dear, now that Pandora is open, are we going to replace the Yeti with a giant Elsa AA?


----------



## Spacecow

When we got to the river journey tonight for EMH the posted wait was 50 minutes, but we only waited 35. I was really surprised. And that was with us taking our time to get there, and getting one last ride on Everest right before 11.


----------



## barbliny

Was I the only one randomly watching Pandora wait times during tonight's 11-1 EMH - they were WAY down from past days - there seems to be no discernible pattern to this - trying to guess what It might be like when we're there on Monday night 

Every time I looked at minutecast it wasn't raining, but then again Florida rain can be very local


----------



## JDUCKY

barbliny said:


> Was I the only one randomly watching Pandora wait times during tonight's 11-1 EMH - they were WAY down from past days - there seems to be no discernible pattern to this - trying to guess what It might be like when we're there on Monday night
> 
> Every time I looked at minutecast it wasn't raining, but then again Florida rain can be very local



There was a light rain drizzle around 11:30 but it's ended now, well, so has emh. LOL


----------



## mrzrich

beesly said:


> It depends not only on body type, but on how one positions him-/herself on the seat. I sat and leaned as far forward as I could after reading the initial reviews here during the CM previews, and found that the back restraint ended up too tight, while the leg restraints were fine. Subsequent reviews recommended giving yourself a little room during your initial positioning, and that's definitely what I'll try on my next trip.



I don't lean.  Leaning will make your butt stick out.  Go as far forward as possible into the seat and then sit straight up until the restraints arre locked.


----------



## sabrecmc

They have been showing Avatar on channel 80 in the resorts on loop.  Tried to watch it again.  It is still a bland, unmemorable movie, and now the effects look rather dated.  I'm amazed that I still loved FoP so much.  Kudos to the ride design team for making something that uninteresting into a stellar ride and land.  I still think the River Journey is pretty, though dull as bricks, but FoP is definitely a win.


----------



## yulilin3

mrzrich said:


> I don't lean.  Leaning will make your butt stick out.  Go as far forward as possible into the seat and then side straight up until the restraints are locked.


It so funny because I'm fluffy and feel super comfortable but my daughter is a twig and she has said that the back restraints hold her tight. obviously holding her so she doesn't fall of 
She sat straight the second time and still it locked her in good. I think it also has to do with the calf restraint, we will have to keep riding to do more research


----------



## JennLTX

barbliny said:


> Was I the only one randomly watching Pandora wait times during tonight's 11-1 EMH - they were WAY down from past days - there seems to be no discernible pattern to this - trying to guess what It might be like when we're there on Monday night
> 
> Every time I looked at minutecast it wasn't raining, but then again Florida rain can be very local


We're there Monday night, too!


----------



## ThistleMae

Grumpy6264 said:


> I would try and see if you would qualify for a DAS.  That way, you could get a return time for the ride, explore the rest of Pandora and return at the return time.  It won't get you on the ride any sooner, but you won't have to stand in line.[/QUOT
> What is DAS?


----------



## ThistleMae

Tiki Birdland said:


> I wonder if a Folding Lightweight Adjustable Height Cane Seat might help?


Thanks, I'm going to look this up.  All suggestions are helpful! Wow...did look it up, this may actually work really well!  Thanks for this....have the most magical day ever!


----------



## ThistleMae

gap2368 said:


> I have seen someone fall out of one and break there arm, they really are not that stable.


Awe shucks....and I got so excited about this as an option.  I'll read the reviews on this and ask questions to see what experiences folks have had.  Thank you.


----------



## ThistleMae

wilkeliza said:


> The parks do not allow cane seats or any foldable 3 legged seat for safety reasons. They are a massive fall hazard. They do allow rollators though.


Okay....more info on this.  I'll look up rollators next.


----------



## wendydarling78

ThistleMae said:


> Okay....more info on this.  I'll look up rollators next.



Rollators are nice! My husband's aunt used one all the time. Gives you support while walking, a flat surface to put a food tray/store merchandise on, and can also be a place to sit if you need a break.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Because I had time this morning... Pandora rope drop waits today...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AngiTN said:


> Fiber, if that is what they used, is very finicky. The company I work for spends almost as much time installing it add they do repairing it. So I'm not surprised if some went down after millions walked on it for a couple of days


I believe you 100%!!  But to that, I'm going to say "but still"!  

If that's what they went with, they need to maintain it to give guests the experience they're been promising and advertising for months.  If they weren't going to be able to do that, why go with that technology?  My two cents.


----------



## Grumpy6264

DAS is the Disability Access System.  Disney used to have the Guest Assistance Card to help people with medical issues to better enjoy their vacation.  A few years ago, Disney replaced the Guest Assistance Care with the Disability Access System.  

You can read about it on the Disability forum, but here is a quick summary of how it works.  After going to Guest Assistance with you party and they give you access to the system, you can to to the fast pass entrance of a ride that you would like to ride.  When there you request a return time and the CM will scan you magic band and give you a return time for that ride.  This return time is the posted stand by time minus a few minutes (something like 10 or 15 minutes).  You and your party can then return after your return time and enter the fast pass line and ride the ride.  You can only have a single active return time at any one time, and this return time does not interfere with your fast passes.

I suggest you review the WDW - Disability Access Service (DAS) thread to get more details.


----------



## Spridell

I think it is safe to say that the CM's are much better now than at previews on telling people how to sit and fit the chair.

We were hearing more during the previews of people who couldnt ride than we are hearing now.  During my preview the person directly next to me was not able to ride and they were NOT BIG AT ALL, i was actually shocked they got turned away.

So a plus definitely to the CM's


----------



## poison ivy

Well I just love the whole place.  The entire land and both attractions are fully immersive. What a great experience. Pandora is incredible.
























































Thanks in great part to this guy!











So when you visit, try not to do this so much.











You might miss something!


----------



## RedSox68

HydroGuy said:


> I would not do that. Read all the posts starting on page one being maintained by @rteetz - so just the first few posts. Then skip to the posts starting on May 27 when Pandora opened.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like @hiroMYhero answered the abbreviations.
> 
> NRJ is like It's a Small World. No drops. Gentle boat ride. Will be fine for you.
> 
> FOP is not like anything. Totally new. It has _simulated _drops but you do not actually drop. The best comparison of this is the Soarin ride at Epcot. It may not be a good choice for you. Each person is different.



Do your legs hang over like on Soarin?


----------



## Disney & ME

I can get a bit claustrophobic too and had a few issues. The first time I rode they left us in the pre-chamber for a long time after the scientist told us to stand by. I was starting to panic because it is a very small area with no windows and was warm. But, the second time was much quicker.

On the FoP ride itself, the first time I was fine with the restraints, but the second time the CM pushed the back one in and I didn't have much wiggle room. I was starting to get a bit nervous but once the ride started I was fine.

And speaking of the restraints, thanks to everyone for their suggestions on how to position yourself on the ride. My friend and I tried to allow ourselves some extra room before being restrained and it worked. She was worried about fitting due to weight around her middle but she was fine and we both loved it. I found that because I am short the leg restraint didn't hit my calves at all, the top of it hit my thighs.


----------



## RedSox68

HydroGuy said:


> I would not do that. Read all the posts starting on page one being maintained by @rteetz - so just the first few posts. Then skip to the posts starting on May 27 when Pandora opened.



Thanks, I'll do that.



poison ivy said:


> Well I just love the whole place.  The entire land and both attractions are fully immersive. What a great experience. Pandora is incredible.



From the beautiful pictures you posted, it looks like Pandora is a nice fit for Animal Kingdom.


----------



## RedSox68

Is it surprising how quickly the ferver seems to have died down and the wait times have lessened already?  I thought it would last longer


----------



## linzbear

Spacecow said:


> Having lunch at Satu'li right now. The food is really good- like I know everyone's been saying that but I was still really surprised! They have a cast member making sure people don't save seats or sit before they  have their food, and we managed to get seats inside.
> 
> We had 11:20 FPs for Flights of Passage and we exited at exactly 11:50. It was an amazing ride, but there were parts where I felt like my glasses weren't focused and the screen wasn't clear. Maybe it was because I was all the way on the side? But most of it looked amazing. Somebody in our row dropped their magic band into the ride, I felt bad for them.
> 
> There was no line to get into Pandora and crowds don't feel that bad. It's really beautiful and I'm crossing all my fingers and toes that we can make it to EMH to ride the river ride!


Are you farsighted/need reading glasses?  I had the same problem on FoP and it's because my eyes can't focus on the close 3D.  Happens on all 3D attractions to me, and if I wore glasses every other part would be blurry.  It's pretty jarring because in real life I jerk my head back to focus on the thing that is too close, and you can't do that with 3D glasses!  I had to look away to regain my bearings.


----------



## wareagle57

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Because I had time this morning... Pandora rope drop waits today...
> 
> View attachment 241585



Thanks to everyone who provides these snapshots. I check sporadically throughout the day but have yet to graph it. It seems the patterns hold true. If you aren't at the front of the RD crowd, you might as well go onto other areas of the park and knock them all out with no wait. Come back to FOP in the afternoon or during evening EMH. That's the pattern one week in it seems anyway. And I wouldn't be surprised if the every night evening EMHs will become more and more beneficial.


----------



## finedice

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Because I had time this morning... Pandora rope drop waits today...
> 
> View attachment 241585



Curious how they are listing 30 min wait at 7:57... any thoughts?


----------



## RedSox68

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Because I had time this morning... Pandora rope drop waits today...
> 
> View attachment 241585



Are those minutes, or the number of people in line?


----------



## yulilin3

finedice said:


> Curious how they are listing 30 min wait at 7:57... any thoughts?


this is a pretty standard practice for all headlienrs at WDW. They start with a wait time of 20 to 30 minutes. They anticipate the number of people that will come in fiirst thing in the morning
For example I was at MK yesterday and headed straight for 7DMT the posted time was 30 minutes, within 3 minutes of the ride being open it jumped to 45 minutes


----------



## PrincessV

Re: glowing sidewalks/paths... it's glow in the dark paint and black lights. I say this with certainty because I happened to be in a spot where the path was _not_ glowing and happened to be looking up when a black light above me turned on, and BAM - glowing path. Very low tech, but still fun! So if a black light isn't on, that section under it would not be glowing.



ldo said:


> For those who are sorta claustrophobic, how "secured" are you to this bike thing? Can I move my legs? Torso?  I have no issues with soarin, but do not like roller coaster body harness where I cannot get out.


Your entire upper body is free - no harness. But you are definitely secure din place; no way could I have stood up and walked off while the restraints were engaged.



ashleymrush said:


> If there is a line to get in to Pandora and you have a FP, at what time will they let you in? Do you have to wait until it is time for your FP? We have a FoP FP at 5:15. Could we get in Pandora at 4:30ish?


If there is a wait to get into Pandora, you can skip it and enter at your FP time, but not earlier. No way to say for sure whether that will be the case at the time you go.


----------



## rteetz

poison ivy said:


> Well I just love the whole place.  The entire land and both attractions are fully immersive. What a great experience. Pandora is incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in great part to this guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when you visit, try not to do this so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might miss something!


Ugh, why couldn't have Joe been there Wednesday


----------



## rteetz

RedSox68 said:


> Do your legs hang over like on Soarin?


Oh no. Look at the seating on the first page. Your legs are locked in.


----------



## RedSox68

rteetz said:


> Oh no. Look at the seating on the first page. Your legs are locked in.



I see it -- thanks so much.  Now I realize that is the virtual ride they keep showing in the adds.   My daughter will love it, but I think I'll stick with just the boat ride  LOL


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RedSox68 said:


> Is it surprising how quickly the ferver seems to have died down and the wait times have lessened already?  I thought it would last longer



Well, there is always excitement to be there opening day, plus it was a holiday weekend.  Also, the AP/DVC previews didn't include no gut time so lots of people wanted to experience that

Fairly cool sister waits of over 100 minutes for both rides and 30 mins to get in the store i would still say is pretty high interest level.  And FOP continues to get great reviews so I can see that one keeping up a high wait time for a while


----------



## 4everDW

Well, the good news is all the banshees that are NOT blue/black or blue/purple have been adopted, .  CM said he didn't have information on when the other colors would be available again.  Also said tomorrow might be the last day they sell them for a while.  Not sure how true it is, don't shoot the messenger!  Just left the store and it took about 45 minutes to purchase.


----------



## AngiTN

PrincessV said:


> Re: glowing sidewalks/paths... it's glow in the dark paint and black lights. I say this with certainty because I happened to be in a spot where the path was _not_ glowing and happened to be looking up when a black light above me turned on, and BAM - glowing path. Very low tech, but still fun! So if a black light isn't on, that section under it would not be glowing.
> 
> 
> Your entire upper body is free - no harness. But you are definitely secure din place; no way could I have stood up and walked off while the restraints were engaged.
> 
> 
> If there is a wait to get into Pandora, you can skip it and enter at your FP time, but not earlier. No way to say for sure whether that will be the case at the time you go.


That makes sense too. If the black lights in the areas I saw it not glowing were not on them it would explain the difference between Sunday and Wednesday.


----------



## poison ivy

rteetz said:


> Ugh, why couldn't have Joe been there Wednesday



It was a fluke we saw him that morning.  It was 5/22 right before the media events.


----------



## wolf29

How much do the Banshees cost?


----------



## hiroMYhero

wolf29 said:


> How much do the Banshees cost?


$49.99
The stand is separate at $14.99.


----------



## erionm

wolf29 said:


> How much do the Banshees cost?





hiroMYhero said:


> $49.99
> The stand is separate at $14.99.



Also, the Banshee is not eligible for any discounts.


----------



## OrangeCountyCommuter

4everDW said:


> Well, the good news is all the banshees that are NOT blue/black or blue/purple have been adopted, .  CM said he didn't have information on when the other colors would be available again.  Also said tomorrow might be the last day they sell them for a while.  Not sure how true it is, don't shoot the messenger!  Just left the store and it took about 45 minutes to purchase.




Adopted? No they are in temporary custody of eBay resellers.  (Hint to Disney that person buying 10 wasn't starting a rookery)


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I adopted a pink/blue banshee. My daughter says it's purple/blue but I think it looks more pink. I also wanted a yellow/blue banshee and was thinking about adopting that one in September. Hope they have it then.
It took about 45 minutes to adopt one on opening day once I got in the store - that was also a 45 minute wait in early evening. I love my banshee but my cats - not so much. LOL



4everDW said:


> Well, the good news is all the banshees that are NOT blue/black or blue/purple have been adopted, .  CM said he didn't have information on when the other colors would be available again.  Also said tomorrow might be the last day they sell them for a while.  Not sure how true it is, don't shoot the messenger!  Just left the store and it took about 45 minutes to purchase.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Geeking out... is there interest in my posting these when I have them, or better to keep my geeky obsession to myself?  Fine either way!  

I really need to figure out how to pull data from MDE via macro... this was just me taking screen shots from MDE whenever it occurred to me (clearly too often!), and then graphing them later...


----------



## lorenni

OrangeCountyCommuter said:


> Adopted? No they are in temporary custody of eBay resellers.  (Hint to Disney that person buying 10 wasn't starting a rookery)



I googled the banshees to get some info (easier than searching this thread) but it was all hits for people selling them on eBay! Are they only available at Pandora (or on eBay)


----------



## erionm

lorenni said:


> I googled the banshees to get some info (easier than searching this thread) but it was all hits for people selling them on eBay! Are they only available at Pandora (or on eBay)


At WDW, you will only find them at Windtraders inside Pandora.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OrangeCountyCommuter said:


> Adopted? No they are in temporary custody of eBay resellers.  (Hint to Disney that person buying 10 wasn't starting a rookery)



I wish disney would put a limit on how many they would let one person buy.  I don't begrudge someone selling a couple on eBay but sucks for families traveling down that want one and won't be able to get one at pandora

Will they still do the ceremony but give you an IOU?


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

hiroMYhero said:


> $49.99
> The stand is separate at $14.99.


Plus tax


----------



## njchris

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wish disney would put a limit on how many they would let one person buy.  I don't begrudge someone selling a couple on eBay but sucks for families traveling down that want one and won't be able to get one at pandora
> 
> Will they still do the ceremony but give you an IOU?


I hope they will have some in two weeks when I'm there!


----------



## Spacecow

linzbear said:


> Are you farsighted/need reading glasses?  I had the same problem on FoP and it's because my eyes can't focus on the close 3D.  Happens on all 3D attractions to me, and if I wore glasses every other part would be blurry.  It's pretty jarring because in real life I jerk my head back to focus on the thing that is too close, and you can't do that with 3D glasses!  I had to look away to regain my bearings.




Not farsighted but I do have pretty bad vision. I was wearing my contacts though. My sister said it was blurry at times for her too, so maybe it was just our eyes.


----------



## gap2368

A DAS is for people with Disabilities so they can enjoy Disney but if some one needs a place to sit can not stand for a long time them they do not qualify for a DAS as Disney say this is more mobility and the use of a wheel chair scooter or roller would be a better fit ( Disney can not say you will have a place to sit if you need one and with your own mobility device you have one


as fair as the cain with set I have seen CM go up to people using then to sit in and ask them not too. 

someone on the Disability part of this board say you can use them IF it is not crowded ( and one time that I saw a CM go up to someone sitting in one there was really no one around, but I think Pandora would be it is too crowded areas so I really would not bother trying.)

I hope this helps.


a few things about when chair roller you do not have to sit in them all the time use it to push and sit when you need a break


----------



## ari23

4everDW said:


> Well, the good news is all the banshees that are NOT blue/black or blue/purple have been adopted, .  CM said he didn't have information on when the other colors would be available again.  Also said tomorrow might be the last day they sell them for a while.  Not sure how true it is, don't shoot the messenger!  Just left the store and it took about 45 minutes to purchase.


 I hope they have some in 13 days, otherwise my daughter is going to be disappointed.  This is one of the most wanted items at pandora if they don't sell them for awhile that would be stupid.


----------



## roxymama

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> I adopted a pink/blue banshee. My daughter says it's purple/blue but I think it looks more pink. I also wanted a yellow/blue banshee and was thinking about adopting that one in September. Hope they have it then.
> It took about 45 minutes to adopt one on opening day once I got in the store - that was also a 45 minute wait in early evening. I love my banshee but my cats - not so much. LOL



Can you give a review of the ease of use of the little handheld controls?  I watched a few youtubes to see if it is something my daughter could master.  She will be 5 on our trip at the end of this year and I'm wondering if her little hands will be big enough and strong enough to handle the controls.


----------



## notnothin

finedice said:


> Curious how they are listing 30 min wait at 7:57... any thoughts?



They posted the wait as 30 minutes the moment the ride opened this morning. We were at the front of the line and it was a madhouse.


----------



## poison ivy

notnothin said:


> They posted the wait as 30 minutes the moment the ride opened this morning. We were at the front of the line and it was a madhouse.



madhouse at the gates does not sound good. Are the CM's continuing to walk everyone over to Pandora?


----------



## Skywise

How're the wait times during the EMH?  Do they get better or are you still pretty screwed?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Skywise said:


> How're the wait times during the EMH?  Do they get better or are you still pretty screwed?



I haven't been watching that on MDE, but will take a look tonight.

I found these posts in this thread... and hopefully others can post their experiences from the past few days...



Spacecow said:


> When we got to the river journey tonight for EMH the posted wait was 50 minutes, but we only waited 35. I was really surprised. And that was with us taking our time to get there, and getting one last ride on Everest right before 11.





barbliny said:


> Was I the only one randomly watching Pandora wait times during tonight's 11-1 EMH - they were WAY down from past days - there seems to be no discernible pattern to this - trying to guess what It might be like when we're there on Monday night
> 
> Every time I looked at minutecast it wasn't raining, but then again Florida rain can be very local


----------



## notnothin

poison ivy said:


> madhouse at the gates does not sound good. Are the CM's continuing to walk everyone over to Pandora?



No CMs walked with us between tapstiles and Pandora.  We were initially held outside the land for a bit and then they staged us within Pandora just outside the entrance to both ride queues.  They did not lead us to the attractions today after dropping the rope. In fact, several people lost their place in line because they made a wrong turn when they were trying to enter the FoP queue during the fray.

It seems that the process is being modified somewhat each day.


----------



## shrinkydinky

4everDW said:


> Well, the good news is all the banshees that are NOT blue/black or blue/purple have been adopted, .  CM said he didn't have information on when the other colors would be available again.  Also said tomorrow might be the last day they sell them for a while.  Not sure how true it is, don't shoot the messenger!  Just left the store and it took about 45 minutes to purchase.



I'm a little worried about this. Sounds like they may stop selling them?  We won't be going back until December. Should I buy one on eBay?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

4everDW said:


> CM said he didn't have information on when the other colors would be available again.  Also said tomorrow might be the last day they sell them for a while.


As crazy as it seems to me that they might not be seeing such a popular item for a while, I remember how LUDICROUS the lack of Frozen merchandise was and how long that went on for... I still don't get it.


----------



## hiroMYhero

shrinkydinky said:


> I'm a little worried about this. Sounds like they may stop selling them?  We won't be going back until December. Should I buy one on eBay?


I wouldn't buy one on eBay.

The whole experience is to be "matched" with a Banshee. It diminishes the experience if there are only 2 different Banshees - perhaps that's why the CM said it may not continue for awhile - until they have more stock. 

I think Disney would choose to sell them without the "matching experience."


----------



## johnsgrl

hiroMYhero said:


> I think Disney would choose to sell them without the "matching experience."



They do (or did), I adopted mine on opening day and I was told I could either go through the line and get the whole "bonding" experience, or I could go to the back of Windtraders and pick a box off of the table if I just wanted to get one quick.
I had forgotten the whole "ACE" thing and when the couple in front of me adopted the last two banshees in the color I wanted, the CM saw my face and went to a drawer in the rookery and magically one of the same color appeared! I commented on Disney Magic and she said "No, ma'am, this is ACE Magic!"


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

hiroMYhero said:


> I wouldn't buy one on eBay.
> 
> The whole experience is to be "matched" with a Banshee. It diminishes the experience if there are only 2 different Banshees - perhaps that's why the CM said it may not continue for awhile - until they have more stock.
> 
> I think Disney would choose to sell them without the "matching experience."


To be honest, I'd much rather skip the matching experience -- I'm glad it sounds like they give that option.  My kids think the banshees look cool and would like one for that reason, but since we're not fans of the film, I can't see them being interested in the "matching".


----------



## AngiTN

roxymama said:


> Can you give a review of the ease of use of the little handheld controls?  I watched a few youtubes to see if it is something my daughter could master.  She will be 5 on our trip at the end of this year and I'm wondering if her little hands will be big enough and strong enough to handle the controls.


They aren't hard to use the control but she may be too small to pull the control cord tight. DGD is tall 9 and she struggles to keep it tight. The cord needs to be held tight or it doesn't respond right. It can be a reach for some adults


----------



## AngiTN

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wish disney would put a limit on how many they would let one person buy.  I don't begrudge someone selling a couple on eBay but sucks for families traveling down that want one and won't be able to get one at pandora
> 
> Will they still do the ceremony but give you an IOU?


I was told it is a limit of 1 per person


----------



## AngiTN

Haven't seen any comments about the make your own avatar doll. DGD did one. It was fun for her. A unique experience that she'd play with a lot. The one more note worthy item I found interesting the CM noted that she was creating an Avatar like we may have seen in their "documentary" called Avatar


----------



## Capang

AngiTN said:


> Haven't seen any comments about the make your own avatar doll. DGD did one. It was fun for her. A unique experience that she'd play with a lot. The one more note worthy item I found interesting the CM noted that she was creating an Avatar like we may have seen in their "documentary" called Avatar


How much did those sell for and how long did it take? That's really neat!


----------



## AngiTN

Capang said:


> How much did those sell for and how long did it take? That's really neat!


They are $80
We got an appointment that was about 10 min away so really no wait for that. Then it's abhor an hour wait for the completed doll to come back


----------



## shrinkydinky

What exactly is the whole banshee bonding experience?


----------



## hiroMYhero

shrinkydinky said:


> What exactly is the whole banshee bonding experience?


Not sure if a YouTube has been posted but here's Attraction's video:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngiTN said:


> I was told it is a limit of 1 per person



Glad to hear that.  Someone said they saw someone buy 10 - but perhaps that was a one off/extenuating circumstance


----------



## poison ivy

roxymama said:


> Can you give a review of the ease of use of the little handheld controls?  I watched a few youtubes to see if it is something my daughter could master.  She will be 5 on our trip at the end of this year and I'm wondering if her little hands will be big enough and strong enough to handle the controls.





AngiTN said:


> They aren't hard to use the control but she may be too small to pull the control cord tight. DGD is tall 9 and she struggles to keep it tight. The cord needs to be held tight or it doesn't respond right. It can be a reach for some adults



I saw a youtube video where a young girl around 5 didn't seem to be getting much of a response when trying one inside Windtraders. At one point it looked like they swapped it but still didn't seem to move much.


----------



## Spridell

Has anyone see the _*new *_video on youtube posted just a couple of days ago that shows the room moving on FOP?

WOW!!!!!

It moves A LOT more than i think we all thought.  Much more than 2 feet up and down.  The new video looks more like a 3 to 5 feet up and down motion.

Looks like the entire room is on a hydraulic system.

I have to say after seeing that video now i know why the restraints are the way they are.

Amazing technology.

FF video to actual ride starts at 11:02



Spoiler


----------



## Shrill

Has anyone had a very small child ride FOP yet? Ie tall enough but very thin, extremely small waist/ narrow torso and very slim legs? I'm wondering if the restraints have gone tight enough and whether they have kid sized glasses?


----------



## FoxC63

hiroMYhero said:


> Not sure if a YouTube has been posted but here's Attraction's video:



I can see this becoming the hottest toy for Christmas for many fans!


----------



## Capang

Shrill said:


> Has anyone had a very small child ride FOP yet? Ie tall enough but very thin, extremely small waist/ narrow torso and very slim legs? I'm wondering if the restraints have gone tight enough and whether they have kid sized glasses?


Glasses are all one size I believe. The child should be fine with the restraints. I'm sure if restraints weren't going tight enough on kids they wouldn't have kids riding.


----------



## Kebby

Capang said:


> Glasses are all one size I believe. The child should be fine with the restraints. I'm sure if restraints weren't going tight enough on kids they wouldn't have kids riding.


I'm wondering too. 

Also, what rides are open during evening meh? Just the pandora ones? Are the other rides open until 11?


----------



## tjmw2727

AngiTN said:


> I was told it is a limit of 1 per person



My dd got a banshee on Saturday evening opening day, the party in front of us checking out - 2 adults had at least 7 banshees and a few other items so I can say for certain the limit wasn't 1 per person.  The party a few people in front of them (2 adults 1 child) had at least 2 or 3 of every item in the store, we were in line for a while and they were taking turns shopping.  They were ringing them up for 30 mins by the time we got to the checkout (in the back only 2 registers) and their total was over $800 by the time we paid for dd's 1 banshee. 

The bonding is just a tutorial on how to use the command functions, dd found it very helpful and fun but it isn't necessary.


----------



## rteetz

In the airport to head home. I will have a full Pandora review/report when I do get home.


----------



## Shrill

Capang said:


> Glasses are all one size I believe. The child should be fine with the restraints. I'm sure if restraints weren't going tight enough on kids they wouldn't have kids riding.


I'm sure it's fine for typical kids. My DD while more than tall enough (she's almost 52 inches) is medically very underweight and always has been (she is almost 10 but weighs closer to a typical 5 or 6 year old): because she is closer to her age in height, that means she's just tiny: her legs are much thinner than most children.  She is also a bit of an adrenaline junkie: I would hate to get to the front of the line, only for her not to be able to ride.


----------



## yulilin3

And the single rider line sign is covered 
Bioluminescense its in full swing today.


----------



## yulilin3

3 photopass spots right now.


----------



## Lost Yeti

JennLTX said:


> You win Disboards for your awesomeness.



My wife deserves all the credit! 



cigar95 said:


> Oh dear, now that Pandora is open, are we going to replace the Yeti with a giant Elsa AA?







yulilin3 said:


> And the single rider line sign is covered
> Bioluminescense its in full swing today.



I wonder if this was done solely to keep people from asking questions until they are ready to use it. It doesn't make sense for them to put up that signage and then never even attempt to use it. As I mentioned earlier, almost every ride I've been on has had at least 1 empty seat (have only seen the red "RRRR" band on a couple of occasions).


----------



## AngiTN

poison ivy said:


> I saw a youtube video where a young girl around 5 didn't seem to be getting much of a response when trying one inside Windtraders. At one point it looked like they swapped it but still didn't seem to move much.


That would make sense. The CM we worked with for our matching made it very clear that the cord had to be tight. She was great in keeping it in the experience, explaining how some are quite shy and need encouragement to respond at first. But through eye contact and insinuation with me she made it clear a tight cord is the key. I was buying one too so she kept it all in character but made sure I understood what was needed to make them work. 

That as much as anything is why is so the bonding vs buying on the shelf, if you can


----------



## wilkeliza

AngiTN said:


> That would make sense. The CM we worked with for our matching made it very clear that the cord had to be tight. She was great in keeping it in the experience, explaining how some are quite shy and need encouragement to respond at first. But through eye contact and insinuation with me she made it clear a tight cord is the key. I was buying one too so she kept it all in character but made sure I understood what was needed to make them work.
> 
> That as much as anything is why is so the bonding vs buying on the shelf, if you can



Yep they are tension puppets. When you first get you banshee you have to straighten the cord fully. Running it through your hand a few times should be enough. Then when you hold it or put it ok your shoulder you hold it tight down and around. So if banshee is on left shoulder you control with right hand and vise versa. It can be hard for kids to get the needed tension but can help by holding their banshe more across their body and running the cable around their back and then to other hand.


----------



## yulilin3

Currently sitting waiting for RoL
Brought my mom ( never seen the movie) sister and 11 year old nephew have.
Did NRJ all of them loved it but said it was too short.
Satu'li was a big hit with the healthy options
They all loved the night time feel and glow. Muy mom said it was the most beautiful place in wdw.
Not sure if this has been reported, they added Avatar scenes to the Disney medley at the tree of life projection segment
Got a night Photopass shot and out came out really good. Will post it tomorrow


----------



## Camama

Just wanted to share my experience today in Pandora hoping that it helps someone else. We had no fast passes to anything in Pandora, so we got to the park at 6:30 and were among the first held at the bag check. At 7:15 we were let through the gates. My daughter had some issue with her Magic Band so people streamed ahead of us. We finally headed towards Pandora and were held at the entrance until 7:40. FOP was a walk on taking only as long as it took us to get through the queue. We were in our ride vehicles at FOP at 8:15. When we were done we headed to NRJ at 8:35 which at that point was listed as an 80 minute wait. We got on after 70 minutes were done with both rides before 10. So it can be done with no fastpasses. Totally worth getting up early and we only ended up waiting a little over an hour from the time we arrived at AK. 

Hope this helps someone else!


----------



## Capang

yulilin3 said:


> Currently sitting waiting for RoL
> Brought my mom ( never seen the movie) sister and 11 year old nephew have.
> Did NRJ all of them loved it but said it was too short.
> Satu'li was a big hit with the healthy options
> They all loved the night time feel and glow. Muy mom said it was the most beautiful place in wdw.
> Not sure if this has been reported, they added Avatar scenes to the Disney medley at the tree of life projection segment
> Got a night Photopass shot and out came out really good. Will post it tomorrow


Thank you for all of your updates!


----------



## AngiTN

Oh something else I've not seen mentioned, the current print given out at Tiffins is Pandora themed


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Currently sitting waiting for RoL. Brought my mom.


What, I missed out on meeting mom, I just left there. Thought about swinging by RoL or Pandora on the way out, but I was wet after waiting in the rain for my group's bus for an hour.


----------



## Linkura

Spridell said:


> Has anyone see the _*new *_video on youtube posted just a couple of days ago that shows the room moving on FOP?
> 
> WOW!!!!!
> 
> It moves A LOT more than i think we all thought.  Much more than 2 feet up and down.  The new video looks more like a 3 to 5 feet up and down motion.
> 
> Looks like the entire room is on a hydraulic system.
> 
> I have to say after seeing that video now i know why the restraints are the way they are.
> 
> Amazing technology.
> 
> FF video to actual ride starts at 11:02
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks for posting.  Hoo boy.  That amount of motion makes me think it's very likely the ride won't agree with me.  I don't think it'll make me vomit- no ride has- but it really looks like a one and done for me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Linkura said:


> Thanks for posting.  Hoo boy.  That amount of motion makes me think it's very likely the ride won't agree with me.  I don't think it'll make me vomit- no ride has- but it really looks like a one and done for me.



I have to say that after both times I rode it my stomach felt a bit jostled/queasy - not like I was going to be sick or anything but i don't recall feeling that way from other rides


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

[="yulilin3, post: 57683546, member: 167146"]Currently sitting waiting for RoL
Brought my mom ( never seen the movie) sister and 11 year old nephew have.
Did NRJ all of them loved it but said it was too short.
Satu'li was a big hit with the healthy options
They all loved the night time feel and glow. Muy mom said it was the most beautiful place in wdw.
Not sure if this has been reported, they added Avatar scenes to the Disney medley at the tree of life projection segment
Got a night Photopass shot and out came out really good. Will post it tomorrow[/QUOTE]
Was just checking MDE and they don't show any wait times for NRJ or FoP... are they both closed right now, dobtou happen to know?


----------



## SgtTibbs

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Was just checking MDE and they don't show any wait times for NRJ or FoP... are they both closed right now, dobtou happen to know?


I see 110 and 120.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SgtTibbs said:


> I see 110 and 120.


Odd!! Just posted a screen shot... huh...


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Odd!! Just posted a screen shot... huh...


I have the same. Perhaps closed Standby prior to EMH reopening?


----------



## SgtTibbs

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Odd!! Just posted a screen shot... huh...


And now I see "*" and "*"

Primeval Whirl shows the longest line in the park: 40min


----------



## Linkura

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have to say that after both times I rode it my stomach felt a bit jostled/queasy - not like I was going to be sick or anything but i don't recall feeling that way from other rides


I have issues with Star Tours, Tower of Terror, Expedition Everest, and Mission Space: Orange, and won't ride them anymore.  Again, not barfing, but it's bad enough to the point I don't want to ride them again.  I'll definitely ride FOP to give it a chance, just like I did with those rides (and honestly, those rides did not used to be make me feel sick- it only happened after an 8 year hiatus from the parks).  But it definitely seems like a one and done for me.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I am seeing "posted" times in TP...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I am seeing "posted" times in TP...
> View attachment 241737


Aaaaand... they've back on MDE and don't match TP...


----------



## hiroMYhero

And 90 and 40 on MDE app.


----------



## cmarsh31

yulilin3 said:


> And the single rider line sign is covered
> Bioluminescense its in full swing today.




Sigh. We left around 6:30. After 3 hours in the rain, even our ponchos were holding water.


----------



## yulilin3

Here's the photopass pic.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> [="yulilin3, post: 57683546, member: 167146"]Currently sitting waiting for RoL
> Brought my mom ( never seen the movie) sister and 11 year old nephew have.
> Did NRJ all of them loved it but said it was too short.
> Satu'li was a big hit with the healthy options
> They all loved the night time feel and glow. Muy mom said it was the most beautiful place in wdw.
> Not sure if this has been reported, they added Avatar scenes to the Disney medley at the tree of life projection segment
> Got a night Photopass shot and out came out really good. Will post it tomorrow


Was just checking MDE and they don't show any wait times for NRJ or FoP... are they both closed right now, dobtou happen to know?

View attachment 241731[/QUOTE]
not sure, we left Pandora around 9pm and both rides were still open


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> What, I missed out on meeting mom, I just left there. Thought about swinging by RoL or Pandora on the way out, but I was wet after waiting in the rain for my group's bus for an hour.


yeah, 2nd RoL show was half full, seriously standby was almost completely empty. Not even sure that many people showed up for the 3rd show


----------



## yulilin3

cmarsh31 said:


> Sigh. We left around 6:30. After 3 hours in the rain, even our ponchos were holding water.


it stopped raining completely around 7:30pm and it was actually a very pleasant evening


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> yeah, 2nd RoL show was half full, seriously standby was almost completely empty. Not even sure that many people showed up for the 3rd show


I exited through the front at about 8:30 and there were a lot, I mean a lot, more people entering than exiting. Probably all headed for Pandora.


----------



## Felicis

@yulilin3 that picture is  fabulous!


----------



## rteetz

One thing I forgot to add about the banshees. The CMs told us that if the cord/wire is bent or kinked the movements won't work very well. Try to have it as straight as possible.


----------



## bizeemom4

The wait time for FOP at 7:15 this morning was 150 minutes. I'm thinking about skipping EMH morning next Saturday. It seems so crazy to get up at 5, to a park by 6ish and still wait over 2 hours. We have fastpass for FOP for later in the day. Wondering if I should be satisfied with one ride on it and skip the madness.

Edited to add hubby has a hernia so he will be rolling this trip in an ECV. He may be able to out run most people to the ride but I can't speed walk faster than the younger folks anymore so I know we won't get there at the front of the pack


----------



## ThistleMae

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Geeking out... is there interest in my posting these when I have them, or better to keep my geeky obsession to myself?  Fine either way!
> 
> I really need to figure out how to pull data from MDE via macro... this was just me taking screen shots from MDE whenever it occurred to me (clearly too often!), and then graphing them later...
> 
> View attachment 241622


These are crazy good!  I love them, keep em coming.


----------



## ThistleMae

shrinkydinky said:


> What exactly is the whole banshee bonding experience?


It's been awhile since I saw the movie, but you and the banchee choose each other, and then the Navi' (in the movie, Jake) connects to it and they bond for life.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Linkura said:


> I have issues with Star Tours, Tower of Terror, Expedition Everest, and Mission Space: Orange, and won't ride them anymore.  Again, not barfing, but it's bad enough to the point I don't want to ride them again.  I'll definitely ride FOP to give it a chance, just like I did with those rides (and honestly, those rides did not used to be make me feel sick- it only happened after an 8 year hiatus from the parks).  But it definitely seems like a one and done for me.



The two times I did it were separated by several hours.  If there was ever the chance to do it twice in a row I am not sure if I would do it - but felt fine after a little rest.  But if those others give you that feeling I would be prepared for his to as well, at least to some extent


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

cmarsh31 said:


> Sigh. We left around 6:30. After 3 hours in the rain, even our ponchos were holding water.


Same here, except we had no ponchos. We ended up canceling our reservations at Tiffen's and went back to the room to get dry.


----------



## Spridell

Linkura said:


> I have issues with Star Tours, Tower of Terror, Expedition Everest, and Mission Space: Orange, and won't ride them anymore.  Again, not barfing, but it's bad enough to the point I don't want to ride them again.  I'll definitely ride FOP to give it a chance, just like I did with those rides (and honestly, those rides did not used to be make me feel sick- it only happened after an 8 year hiatus from the parks).  But it definitely seems like a one and done for me.



I have some issues with motion sickness also.

I rode FOP a couple of times.  I never got dizzy or disoriented in part because everything is synced down to the second.  You move when the screen moves at exactly the same time.

Now you will get the drop feeling in your stomach a couple of times.  But I recovered fairly quickly afterwards.  

You def have to try it at least once.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Since I seemed to have some interested folks yesterday, here's what I have for the past 3 days, with a FoP:NRJ comparison for yesterday in the last graph.  FoP was reported closed yesterday on TP at the same time that MDE was showing "*" for it -- that accounts for the 0 during EMH.

I won't be checking as closely as I did yesterday most days (!!), but will still do these every now and then.  Until SOME AWESOME DISer figures out the macro to pull at regular intervals from MDE and makes this obsolete!!  I know someone who works for Google... he should be able to do that in his sleep, right!?!


----------



## coachk34

What is the 11-1 EMH timeframe looking like?  Are the wait times dropping a lot?


----------



## DuffyForPresident

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Since I seemed to have some interested folks yesterday, here's what I have for the past 3 days, with a FoP:NRJ comparison for yesterday in the last graph.  FoP was reported closed yesterday on TP at the same time that MDE was showing "*" for it -- that accounts for the 0 during EMH.
> 
> I won't be checking as closely as I did yesterday most days (!!), but will still do these every now and then.  Until SOME AWESOME DISer figures out the macro to pull at regular intervals from MDE and makes this obsolete!!  I know someone who works for Google... he should be able to do that in his sleep, right!?!
> 
> View attachment 241797


I like this a lot!! Maybe even more than mine. It's just a really nice way to look at the data.

I might as well share what I've done the past few days. (Wednesday's chart is here.)

I missed a few hours yesterday, and added standard deviation (red means one SD higher than average or more, green means one SD below average or less) - not sure how helpful this is exactly but it's clearly showing mornings are generally the longer waits.

23 days til my trip, I told myself I wouldn't do this every day but I already started checking today because I'm curious about the first regular weekend... haha.






Also, the average of all the numbers I've pulled so far: NRJ 102, FoP 146.


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> In the airport to head home. I will have a full Pandora review/report when I do get home.



Will you be posting here or in the trip report thread?  Interested to hear your official take on the trip.


----------



## jj69

All this talk about people of size not being able to ride FOP really has me nervous. I'm only 5'6" tall, but at 305 lbs, I'm officially a "fat guy." I'm not as concerned about the leg restraint as I am about fitting into the seat in general. I have a 54" waist size, so there's only so far "forward" I'm going to be able to sit in the seat before my stomach stops me. 

For the record, I've NEVER had a problem fitting on any ride in all of WDW, but I admit that on certain aircraft I sometimes need one of those seatbelt extenders. 

I've searched the thread and I've seen reports from two people of similar proportions. A woman with a 54” waist reported that she was able to ride, but that she “just fit.” I also found a post from a rider with a 56" waist who was able to get the seat restraint to close, but at 5'10" he was not able to get his legs into the leg restraints.

Based on those two reports, I think I might just make it.

Has anyone or similar size reported being able to ride?


----------



## hiroMYhero

coachk34 said:


> What is the 11-1 EMH timeframe looking like?  Are the wait times dropping a lot?


During EMH, almost consistently, they've been closing the ride lines by 12:00 midnight. Their goal is to have all riders through the line by 1:00a or a little after.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Hoping to go to AK for EMH morning hours on August 8/19 and just ride the two main Pandora attractions before heading to Epcot for the day. If I am able to get a FP during  the first hour for FOP and plan to go around time of rope drop will I be able to physically get to the FOP ride (and hopefully also go standby for the river ride) will that work?  Or do I still need to line up 2 hours ahead of opening just to "get into" the Pandora section of the park even if I have secured a FP? Many thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> Will you be posting here or in the trip report thread?  Interested to hear your official take on the trip.


I will have a review of just Pandora here and a trip report as well.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> During EMH, almost consistently, they've been closing the ride lines by 12:00 midnight. Their goal is to have all riders through the line by 1:00a or a little after.


NRJ hasn't really been closing though. It was a walk on basically around 12:50.


----------



## AngiTN

So are the news reports accurate? Banshee's are sold out competely or did they just put a halt on selling them?
I really feel for people on a 1 time trip


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> So are the news reports accurate? Banshee's are sold out competely or did they just put a halt on selling them?
> I really feel for people on a 1 time trip


I have only seen WDWNT report that right now. Seems kind of hard to believe. When I bought mine Wednesday they restocked the entire wall while I was in line.


----------



## Gina Starr

AngiTN said:


> So are the news reports accurate? Banshee's are sold out competely or did they just put a halt on selling them?
> I really feel for people on a 1 time trip


Yea I'm a little sad. We will be there tomorrow and it's not exactly a one time trip but we won't be back til next year. Oh well, if it's true that just means more souvenir money for something else.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DuffyForPresident said:


> I like this a lot!! Maybe even more than mine. It's just a really nice way to look at the data.
> 
> I might as well share what I've done the past few days. (Wednesday's chart is here.)
> 
> I missed a few hours yesterday, and added standard deviation (red means one SD higher than average or more, green means one SD below average or less) - not sure how helpful this is exactly but it's clearly showing mornings are generally the longer waits.
> 
> 23 days til my trip, I told myself I wouldn't do this every day but I already started checking today because I'm curious about the first regular weekend... haha.
> 
> View attachment 241809
> 
> 
> View attachment 241810
> 
> Also, the average of all the numbers I've pulled so far: NRJ 102, FoP 146.


Standard deviation... 

Love it!! 

Those same patterns I was seeing in the graphs -- longer lines in the morning -- were surprising to me, and I think helpful wrt planning right now. I'm curious to see how this will shape up as time goes on.

*But bottom line to me for right now seems to be: unless you are there at RD, may as well wait until midday if doing standby.*


----------



## ari23

Well looks like we might have to buy a shoulder banshee on eBay.


----------



## pumpkinmomma

Gina Starr said:


> Yea I'm a little sad. We will be there tomorrow and it's not exactly a one time trip but we won't be back til next year. Oh well, if it's true that just means more souvenir money for something else.


We just left the shop and they were completely out.  No word on when they will have more.  On a side note, it really hasn't been too terrible today.  Crowded, but not unbearable.  We rode NRJ with about a 20-30 min wait this am, then used a fast pass on FOP.  Waits on FOP were 110 min at 1 pm today.

Highly recommend mobile ordering at Satuli Canteen, btw.  Very easy process and food was really good.


----------



## PolyRob

pumpkinmomma said:


> We just left the shop and they were completely out.  No word on when they will have more.  On a side note, it really hasn't been too terrible today.  Crowded, but not unbearable.  We rode NRJ with about a 20-30 min wait this am, then used a fast pass on FOP.  Waits on FOP were 110 min at 1 pm today.
> 
> Highly recommend mobile ordering at Satuli Canteen, btw.  Very easy process and food was really good.


I was on the fence if I wanted one, now it looks like the decision may already be made for me lol


----------



## Capang

pumpkinmomma said:


> We just left the shop and they were completely out.  No word on when they will have more.  On a side note, it really hasn't been too terrible today.  Crowded, but not unbearable.  We rode NRJ with about a 20-30 min wait this am, then used a fast pass on FOP.  Waits on FOP were 110 min at 1 pm today.
> 
> Highly recommend mobile ordering at Satuli Canteen, btw.  Very easy process and food was really good.


Darn! Hopefully they will have more in stock in a few days. I was hoping to get one and introduce it as a "class pet" or mascot to my 4th graders. I guess I might just have to get an avatar made of me instead....


----------



## Linkura

Capang said:


> Darn! Hopefully they will have more in stock in a few days. I was hoping to get one and introduce it as a "class pet" or mascot to my 4th graders. I guess I might just have to get an avatar made of me instead....


And the Avatar toys cost more than the Banshees.  Either way, Disney wins.


----------



## Capang

Linkura said:


> And the Avatar toys cost more than the Banshees.  Either way, Disney wins.


Disney ALWAYS wins.


----------



## smallworldnh

ari23 said:


> Well looks like we might have to buy a shoulder banshee on eBay.


You know they'll charge double or more.  I went through this with the NES Classic.  I still want it but i refuse to pay outrageous prices for it.


----------



## BigRed98

My 60 day Fast Pass window is coming up soon for my august 13th vacation. I'm looking to book FoP for a couple days, what time does the FP window open? Does it open up at midnight or another time on the 60th day out?


----------



## hiroMYhero

BigRed98 said:


> My 60 day Fast Pass window is coming up soon for my august 13th vacation. I'm looking to book FoP for a couple days, what time does the FP window open? Does it open up at midnight or another time on the 60th day out?


7:00a ET


----------



## BigRed98

hiroMYhero said:


> 7:00a ET



Thanks!


----------



## maryj11

So what times of day has the NRJ had the lowest wait times for standby? We are thinking of trying standby when we go.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

maryj11 said:


> So what times of day has the NRJ had the lowest wait times for standby? We are thinking of trying standby when we go.


This is from the last 3 days...
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-332#post-57684523

Not surprisingly, rope drop is best -- if you can REALLY be there right at rope drop.  After that, seems like NRJ has looked better 7-9pm, and then during late EMH.  But again... this is only 3 days of data...


----------



## TLPL

I still can't decide if I want to book FP for the river boat ride. We are planning to go the end of July and we will spend three days at AK. Should I book three  FoP or should I use one for the boat ride instead? The boat ride is so short doesn't look too interesting. But then the standby wait has been sooo long it makes me think I don't want to waste my time standing in line for it neither. So what would you rather do:  Use the FP on the boat ride and wait 3+ hours for FoP, or use the FP on the FoP and wait for 2 hours for the boat ride?


----------



## AngiTN

TLPL said:


> I still can't decide if I want to book FP for the river boat ride. We are planning to go the end of July and we will spend three days at AK. Should I book three  FoP or should I use one for the boat ride instead? The boat ride is so short doesn't look too interesting. But then the standby wait has been sooo long it makes me think I don't want to waste my time standing in line for it neither. So what would you rather do:  Use the FP on the boat ride and wait 3+ hours for FoP, or use the FP on the FoP and wait for 2 hours for the boat ride?


You need to see the queue for FoP so book 1 FP for the boat ride and do stand by for FoP on that day


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TLPL said:


> I still can't decide if I want to book FP for the river boat ride. We are planning to go the end of July and we will spend three days at AK. Should I book three  FoP or should I use one for the boat ride instead? The boat ride is so short doesn't look too interesting. But then the standby wait has been sooo long it makes me think I don't want to waste my time standing in line for it neither. So what would you rather do:  Use the FP on the boat ride and wait 3+ hours for FoP, or use the FP on the FoP and wait for 2 hours for the boat ride?





AngiTN said:


> You need to see the queue for FoP so book 1 FP for the boat ride and do stand by for FoP on that day



I echo @AngiTN in that you should see the queue for FoP at least once.  It's almost an attraction itself and you skip it almost entirely via FP entrance

And I for one really enjoyed the Navi river ride.  I thought it was long enough and a ton to see and hear.  Waited about 30 mins during the nighttime EMH - it was definitely worth that wait but not sure about a 120 min wait or anything - the queue for that ride isn't nearly as interesting as for FoP either


----------



## TLPL

TheMaxRebo said:


> I echo @AngiTN in that you should see the queue for FoP at least once.  It's almost an attraction itself and you skip it almost entirely via FP entrance
> 
> And I for one really enjoyed the Navi river ride.  I thought it was long enough and a ton to see and hear.  Waited about 30 mins during the nighttime EMH - it was definitely worth that wait but not sure about a 120 min wait or anything - the queue for that ride isn't nearly as interesting as for FoP either


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Disnerd6838

This is the best and most unique experience I've had at WDW since the Tower of Terror originally opened in the 90s. 
The line was OUTRAGEOUS (Tues May 30th), but luckily I had a 1:10 FP+ and at the time the line was at 240 minutes, our FP+ took us onto the ride within 10 minutes. 
My only real complaint was that the glasses didn't fit my head, and I had to hold them in place with one hand the entire ride..
One suggestion would be to make sure you watch Avatar prior to riding, it definitely helped my experience. 
Overall rating (0-100) would be a 90. Bravo Disney, bravo!


----------



## ThistleMae

Spridell said:


> I have some issues with motion sickness also.
> 
> I rode FOP a couple of times.  I never got dizzy or disoriented in part because everything is synced down to the second.  You move when the screen moves at exactly the same time.
> 
> Now you will get the drop feeling in your stomach a couple of times.  But I recovered fairly quickly afterwards.
> 
> You def have to try it at least once.


Thanks for this.  I think the screen and movements being synced will help tremendously.  If I'm on a beast and hanging on, shouting "dive, dive, dive..." then I'm ready!  Is it like that?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ThistleMae said:


> Thanks for this.  I think the screen and movements being synced will help tremendously.  If I'm on a beast and hanging on, shouting "dive, dive, dive..." then I'm ready!  Is it like that?



There are parts like that but als parts where the movement is unexpected due to something happening on the screen

The movement is still synced to the screen of course - just that you don't always get warning before the movement happens


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Does anyone know offhand if Thu Jun 1 was an early EMH day?


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Does anyone know offhand if Thu Jun 1 was an early EMH day?


No; it wasn't. But, there have been reports of guests entering Pandora prior to 8:00a.


----------



## HydroGuy

ThistleMae said:


> Thanks for this.  I think the screen and movements being synced will help tremendously.  If I'm on a beast and hanging on, shouting "dive, dive, dive..." then I'm ready!  Is it like that?


You do not have to shout "dive", the banshee will do that for you LOL. I remember at least 3 distinct long dives in the ride. We could not keep ourselves from screaming out our exhilaration.


----------



## yulilin3

HydroGuy said:


> You do not have to shout "dive", the banshee will do that for you LOL. I remember at least 3 distinct long dives in the ride. We could not keep ourselves from screaming out our exhilaration.


Sivako!!


----------



## jedijake

I can not expletive wait!  Sounds amazing and it's just a taste of what's to come with Star Wars.  Has there ever been a better time to be a Disney world fanboy/Fangirl??


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I recently left WDW after spending 5 days there, and I just want to give another update to what I experienced after taking everything in.

My thoughts on FoP...I rode it 3 times on my recent trip, and this ride is worth the wait. I did it 2 times via FP and one time during EMH stand-by. Make sure you stand-by this attraction once. You miss pretty much the entire stand-by line with FP, and the stand-by line is worth it in itself. I would be willing to wait 3 hours for this ride, but I would wait longer if I wasn't planning anything else during my day.

My thought on NRJ...I only rode this attraction once, and I don't understand all of the reports of this ride being too short or boring. I found it to be quite interesting and beautiful. The animatronic is amazing!!! There were touches of the stand-by line that were interesting, but it isn't as important so a FP would be fine with this attraction. Now, I would only wait an hour or less for this ride, so plan on riding this during EMH if you have the chance to.

My thoughts on Satuli Canteen...The food was absolutely delicious. It is up there with my favorite quick service restaurants on property now.

My thoughts on Windtraders...The shop is very unique, but I can't remember a time where I had to wait in a line to enter a store.

My thoughts on Pandora during the day...This land is spectacular. The floating mountains are absolutely beautiful. The moment you walk over the bridge, you already feel like you are somewhere else, and the first look at the floating mountains is spectacular. Getting to walk under the floating mountains is a  great experience as well.

In regards to Pandora at night...I thought it was cool. There were areas that didn't have a lot of bioilluminescence which I think took away from the experience. I was personally expecting more with how much Disney was hyping the new land looking at night. For right now, I would say Cars Land is more impressive at night than Pandora, but that can change since I heard that Disney has been having trouble with the nighttime effect since it opened.

Pandora is actually smaller than I thought it was going to be. It really isn't a big land, but when you look at the details, you can tell why it took so long to open.

Overall, I give this land a 9 out of 10. I'm giving it a 9 since I was expecting more from the nighttime experience, but the details and FoP are absolutely amazing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I recently left WDW after spending 5 days there, and I just want to give another update to what I experienced after taking everything in.
> 
> My thoughts on FoP...I rode it 3 times on my recent trip, and this ride is worth the wait. I did it 2 times via FP and one time during EMH stand-by. Make sure you stand-by this attraction once. You miss pretty much the entire stand-by line with FP, and the stand-by line is worth it in itself. I would be willing to wait 3 hours for this ride, but I would wait longer if I wasn't planning anything else during my day.
> 
> My thought on NRJ...I only rode this attraction once, and I don't understand all of the reports of this ride being too short or boring. I found it to be quite interesting and beautiful. The animatronic is amazing!!! There were touches of the stand-by line that were interesting, but it isn't as important so a FP would be fine with this attraction. Now, I would only wait an hour or less for this ride, so plan on riding this during EMH if you have the chance to.
> 
> My thoughts on Satuli Canteen...The food was absolutely delicious. It is up there with my favorite quick service restaurants on property now.
> 
> My thoughts on Windtraders...The shop is very unique, but I can't remember a time where I had to wait in a line to enter a store.
> 
> My thoughts on Pandora during the day...This land is spectacular. The floating mountains are absolutely beautiful. The moment you walk over the bridge, you already feel like you are somewhere else, and the first look at the floating mountains is spectacular. Getting to walk under the floating mountains is a  great experience as well.
> 
> In regards to Pandora at night...I thought it was cool. There were areas that didn't have a lot of bioilluminescence which I think took away from the experience. I was personally expecting more with how much Disney was hyping the new land looking at night. For right now, I would say Cars Land is more impressive at night than Pandora, but that can change since I heard that Disney has been having trouble with the nighttime effect since it opened.
> 
> Pandora is actually smaller than I thought it was going to be. It really isn't a big land, but when you look at the details, you can tell why it took so long to open.
> 
> Overall, I give this land a 9 out of 10. I'm giving it a 9 since I was expecting more from the nighttime experience, but the details and FoP are absolutely amazing.



I very much echo your thoughts - only thing I will add is from talking to other people it seems like the level of bioluminescence has varied and I think we were there on a "low level" night.  Based on what we experienced, I full agree with you that while it was pretty, I was expecting more - but perhaps there is more that just wasn't "on".   That said, i recall promise of many ways to interact with the plants, and other than the big one at the entrance way, i don't recall any of that, so still feel a bit of "under-deliverment" on that front.  based on all that I am at like a 8.5-9 out of 10 .... and just thinking if they can take everything they have learned from this and apply it to Star Wars Land that is going to be incredible!


----------



## maryj11

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This is from the last 3 days...
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-332#post-57684523
> 
> Not surprisingly, rope drop is best -- if you can REALLY be there right at rope drop.  After that, seems like NRJ has looked better 7-9pm, and then during late EMH.  But again... this is only 3 days of data...





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This is from the last 3 days...
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-332#post-57684523
> 
> Not surprisingly, rope drop is best -- if you can REALLY be there right at rope drop.  After that, seems like NRJ has looked better 7-9pm, and then during late EMH.  But again... this is only 3 days of data...


Thank you


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

maryj11 said:


> Thank you


You're very welcome -- glad you like 'em!

Something funny... DH is a PhD Econometrician... math all day long... he looked at these graphs and said: *"I'll give you my conclusion: we're not doing either of these rides without a FP."*


----------



## hiroMYhero

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> For right now, I would say Cars Land is more impressive at night than Pandora


Thank you! I have been patiently (300+ pages worth) waiting for a Cars Land at night comparison. I love Cars Land and its full immersion - especially at night and in the very early morning when it's empty. runDisney events enter DCA through Cars Land's backstage area and most runners (me) forego pacing and take in the Land... it's amazing! 

I can envision runDisney having a new route that goes through Pandora. That should be impressive!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

hiroMYhero said:


> runDisney events *enter DCA through Cars Land*'s backstage area and most runners (me) forego pacing and take in the Land... it's amazing!
> 
> I can envision runDisney having a new route that goes through Pandora. That should be impressive!


We did our first rD event in DL this Jan -- *that* was BY FAR my favorite moment!  We stopped for pics -- lovely!!  I had purposely paid no attention to the course ahead of time, wanting a surprise.


----------



## maryj11

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> You're very welcome -- glad you like 'em!
> 
> Something funny... DH is a PhD Econometrician... math all day long... he looked at these graphs and said: *"I'll give you my conclusion: we're not doing either of these rides without a FP."*


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Windtraders has sold out of Banshees. It can take up to three weeks to get some more in stock.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/windtraders-is-all-out-of-banshees-in-the-rookery/


----------



## Linkura

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Windtraders has sold out of Banshees. It can take up to three weeks to get some more in stock.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/windtraders-is-all-out-of-banshees-in-the-rookery/


It would be nice if they come up with an IOU for these where perhaps people can sign up for a mail delivery to their home when they are in stock.  Some people are doing trips of a lifetime and it's absurd that they won't be able to get these any other way than to pay a huge markup to eBay scalpers.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Linkura said:


> It would be nice if they come up with an IOU for these where perhaps people can sign up for a mail delivery to their home when they are in stock.  Some people are doing trips of a lifetime and it's absurd that they won't be able to get these any other way than to pay a huge markup to eBay scalpers.


I collect Disney pins, and I'm just used to not getting the limited edition AP pins anymore. I showed up 2 days after Pandora opened and I wasn't able to get a pin. The CM said that they probably aren't going to get that pin back. I was just happy to pick up 5 other the open edition pins. So, I see your point, but I'm not surprised they sold out. The lines getting into that store last week were insane.


----------



## robinb

I'm making my plans for FoP in August.  We went to the previews the first weekend but we one of the few groups who were not able to ride .  We have APs, but we will have someone with us who will probably not have a hopper (it depends if I want to shell out another $55).   So, we're thinking about going to a Morning EMH day even though we generally skip them because I think it makes the park more crowded.  I need to make my FP+ starting tomorrow so I need to nail down my AK day.

* Is it better to try to go during EMH or during a regular day?
* How far in advance to you get to the gate?  Does it depend on EMH or non-EMH?  I understand they are currently letting people into the park early and holding them inside.  We'll have a car so we don't have to worry about bus schedules.


----------



## wareagle57

robinb said:


> * Is it better to try to go during EMH or during a regular day?
> * How far in advance to you get to the gate?  Does it depend on EMH or non-EMH?  I understand they are currently letting people into the park early and holding them inside.  We'll have a car so we don't have to worry about bus schedules.



I'm wondering this too. I understand emh are probably more crowded. But I would imagine there aren't many people getting there before 6 on EMH days. At least not near as many people there at 7 when they open at 8.


----------



## dina444444

FoP is now exiting in to wind traders today. And this was the first time I didn't see a line to get into the shop during the normal operating day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

robinb said:


> I'm making my plans for FoP in August.  We went to the previews the first weekend but we one of the few groups who were not able to ride .  We have APs, but we will have someone with us who will probably not have a hopper (it depends if I want to shell out another $55).   So, we're thinking about going to a Morning EMH day even though we generally skip them because I think it makes the park more crowded.  I need to make my FP+ starting tomorrow so I need to nail down my AK day.
> 
> * Is it better to try to go during EMH or during a regular day?
> * How far in advance to you get to the gate?  Does it depend on EMH or non-EMH?  I understand they are currently letting people into the park early and holding them inside.  We'll have a car so we don't have to worry about bus schedules.



Now it could all be different by we get to August but I think your best bet would be to go on the EMH day and show up ~hour before the EMH opening.  They will likely split up the crowd inside the park - for resort guests and non-resort guests and then you should get on the ride of your choice with minimal wait


----------



## FoxC63

That's to bad about the sold out Banshee's I completely understand how disappointing this can be not to mention how it lessens your experience.  Personal shoppers are a perfect solution for many but with how Disney designed the adoption process it removes the personalization.


----------



## robinb

TheMaxRebo said:


> Now it could all be different by we get to August but I think your best bet would be to go on the EMH day and show up ~hour before the EMH opening.  They will likely split up the crowd inside the park - for resort guests and non-resort guests and then you should get on the ride of your choice with minimal wait


Yeah, that's what I was thinking.  I also might bite the bullet and pay for a PH for my DD's friend .  We usually go to rope drop in one park, rest and then to go another park (with our FPs) in the evening.


----------



## DaniMoon

TheMaxRebo said:


> Now it could all be different by we get to August but I think your best bet would be to go on the EMH day and show up ~hour before the EMH opening.  They will likely split up the crowd inside the park - for resort guests and non-resort guests and then you should get on the ride of your choice with minimal wait



I am planning morning EMH hours on June 24.  Head right to FOP and have a FP for the river ride 8-9 am.    I have a FP for FOP earlier in our trip, but hoping to be able to RD it this morning.  Hoping I can get my gang there by 6:15.  Fingers crossed.  Since we will have ridden it a few days before, hopefully they will love it and  this will motivate them to get moving that morning.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DaniMoon said:


> I am planning morning EMH hours on June 24.  Head right to FOP and have a FP for the river ride 8-9 am.    I have a FP for FOP earlier in our trip, but hoping to be able to RD it this morning.  Hoping I can get my gang there by 6:15.  Fingers crossed.  Since we will have ridden it a few days before, hopefully they will love it and  this will motivate them to get moving that morning.



That was the order I did it in - FP first and then standby and I think it worked well as I was able to really just focus on the queue the second time rather than "wonder" about the ride itself


----------



## SueM in MN

Spridell said:


> Has anyone see the _*new *_video on youtube posted just a couple of days ago that shows the room moving on FOP?
> 
> WOW!!!!!
> 
> It moves A LOT more than i think we all thought.  Much more than 2 feet up and down.  The new video looks more like a 3 to 5 feet up and down motion.
> 
> Looks like the entire room is on a hydraulic system.
> 
> I have to say after seeing that video now i know why the restraints are the way they are.
> 
> Amazing technology.
> 
> FF video to actual ride starts at 11:02
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks for posting.
The motion might explain why many people who have motion sickness are not having much problem with the ride.
The better the match between the data coming into the brain from multiple sources, the less chance of getting sick.


----------



## IrishNYC

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I collect Disney pins, and I'm just used to not getting the limited edition AP pins anymore. I showed up 2 days after Pandora opened and I wasn't able to get a pin. The CM said that they probably aren't going to get that pin back. I was just happy to pick up 5 other the open edition pins. So, I see your point, but I'm not surprised they sold out. The lines getting into that store last week were insane.



There's a difference between something that's limited edition, and just a regular item, though. When a LE item is gone, it's gone, and that's what makes it special. I would also hope that Disney would allow guests in Pandora while they're out of banshees to place an order with delivery, but I can see how ebayers might take advantage of that as well, so I can understand Disney not wanting to do that. Taking orders for something not in stock also opens Disney up to people wanting that for any item not in stock.

I'm sure once they get a hold on the stock situation in the park, they'll start to sell them online, so even if someone was there "once in a lifetime" they'll still be able to get it eventually.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

IrishNYC said:


> There's a difference between something that's limited edition, and just a regular item, though. When a LE item is gone, it's gone, and that's what makes it special. I would also hope that Disney would allow guests in Pandora while they're out of banshees to place an order with delivery, but I can see how ebayers might take advantage of that as well, so I can understand Disney not wanting to do that. Taking orders for something not in stock also opens Disney up to people wanting that for any item not in stock.
> 
> I'm sure once they get a hold on the stock situation in the park, they'll start to sell them online, so even if someone was there "once in a lifetime" they'll still be able to get it eventually.



I doubt they will sell them online since this is being sold as an "adopting process." There isn't really a way that a Banshee can "choose" you if you are online in my opinion. The amount of times I have been to Disney World and haven't been able to get a shirt I wanted were several times. I'm still trying to get a shirt from Disneyland when I was there in January. Whenever I call, they don't have it available still. I have also not been able to get an open edition pin that I have wanted on many occasions. To be honest, I'm surprised they didn't run out of banshees sooner, because I saw way to many banshee boxes when I was in the parks last week. it's hard to tell what Disney will do with the banshees being sold out, but time will tell. Hopefully they will have them soon.


----------



## smallworldnh

I'm reading a lot about the evening EMH and am feeling a little jealous.  Does anyone think/know if they might be offering this in September?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

smallworldnh said:


> I'm reading a lot about the evening EMH and am feeling a little jealous.  Does anyone think/know if they might be offering this in September?


As of right now, it is only through July 4th. I don't think so, because at some time, Disney is going to have to let these rides rest. They are barely getting enough rest as it is, and I'm shocked they aren't breaking down more since these are new attractions. My experience with new attractions is they always break down when they first open. I know FoP has 4 theaters so that probably helps with that process. I think the month of soft openings helped with this as well. 

I'm sure they will offer early and/or evening EMH on your trip at some point, but it probably won't be everyday like it is right now.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

roxymama said:


> Can you give a review of the ease of use of the little handheld controls?  I watched a few youtubes to see if it is something my daughter could master.  She will be 5 on our trip at the end of this year and I'm wondering if her little hands will be big enough and strong enough to handle the controls.



I found the controls fairly easy to use. With her small hands she might not be able to do more than one thing at a time - (for example have the wings open fully while turning the banshees head). Also the cord needs to be fully stretched for it to work properly. She may have a problem with that at first. 
I did see some younger kids having a blast with them so I think she'll be ok once she gets the hang of it.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

AngiTN said:


> I was told it is a limit of 1 per person



There was a woman buying 3 in our little group - she wanted one for each grandchild and was holding us up from the demonstration looking for particular colors that I guess the kids had requested. They let her get the 3.  This was on opening day so maybe it changed after that.


----------



## ArielRae

Flight of Passage test seat now available.


----------



## maryj11

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> As of right now, it is only through July 4th. I don't think so, because at some time, Disney is going to have to let these rides rest. They are barely getting enough rest as it is, and I'm shocked they aren't breaking down more since these are new attractions. My experience with new attractions is they always break down when they first open. I know FoP has 4 theaters so that probably helps with that process. I think the month of soft openings helped with this as well.
> 
> I'm sure they will offer early and/or evening EMH on your trip at some point, but it probably won't be everyday like it is right now.


I'am hoping they will have at least 1 evening EMH in August. I wonder what day or days they will pick if they do add it.


----------



## cooperams

Josh from easywdw posted in his last blog that he thinks the 8am opening will probably be extended through the end of August.  To what extent do you think this is legit?


----------



## AngiTN

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> There was a woman buying 3 in our little group - she wanted one for each grandchild and was holding us up from the demonstration looking for particular colors that I guess the kids had requested. They let her get the 3.  This was on opening day so maybe it changed after that.


No idea. It was opening day they told us 1 per person


----------



## CAS239

They have plush banshees for sale for now until they get more of the moveable ones in stock


----------



## jade1

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> In regards to Pandora at night...I thought it was cool. There were areas that didn't have a lot of bioilluminescence which I think took away from the experience. I was personally expecting more with how much Disney was hyping the new land looking at night.



DD thought as well, still incredible. But simply saw too many "dark" areas-heck even just turn a street lamp in those she thought green (with a normal white light) would even help. Maybe they tried that and it looked worse? 

Of course as mentioned-maybe some of the dark areas are just not currently lit, or will be one day. That would help a lot I would bet, and certainly easily attainable.


----------



## mtemm

If they do extend the 8am opening, is that for everyone or just for resort guests?


----------



## HopperFan

Spridell said:


> Has anyone see the _*new *_video on youtube posted just a couple of days ago that shows the room moving on FOP?
> 
> WOW!!!!!
> 
> It moves A LOT more than i think we all thought.  Much more than 2 feet up and down.  The new video looks more like a 3 to 5 feet up and down motion.
> 
> Looks like the entire room is on a hydraulic system.
> 
> I have to say after seeing that video now i know why the restraints are the way they are.
> 
> Amazing technology.
> 
> FF video to actual ride starts at 11:02
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



There was actually similar video posted 3 weeks ago done the same way.  They set a camera with their bags in the cubbie so you are getting an unusual angle with a curved "garage door".  First time we rode I missed half the movie because I was looking at the other riders, other levels and *spent some time watching the back of the room.*   I don't think the break is much more than 2 feet.

---------------------------------------------------

*Nice to see this ............... posted 30 minutes ago ... there is hope.*

*Showcase of Wishes*‏ @ShowcaseWishes
Flight of Passage 40 min standby


----------



## rteetz

I am a bit behind yet. I want to do a full pandora review with photos so it's taken me a while to get through 2000 pictures I took...


----------



## wilkeliza

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I doubt they will sell them online since this is being sold as an "adopting process." There isn't really a way that a Banshee can "choose" you if you are online in my opinion. The amount of times I have been to Disney World and haven't been able to get a shirt I wanted were several times. I'm still trying to get a shirt from Disneyland when I was there in January. Whenever I call, they don't have it available still. I have also not been able to get an open edition pin that I have wanted on many occasions. To be honest, I'm surprised they didn't run out of banshees sooner, because I saw way to many banshee boxes when I was in the parks last week. it's hard to tell what Disney will do with the banshees being sold out, but time will tell. Hopefully they will have them soon.



I bought mine and the "choosing" me was so blah. I really didn't care for that part of the act. Choosing me basically was putting it on my shoulder and making sure it worked. The first one I chose didn't so I passed it up and found mine which I love. I really just wanted one in either color mixture of blue and purple.


----------



## HydroGuy

robinb said:


> I'm making my plans for FoP in August.  We went to the previews the first weekend but we one of the few groups who were not able to ride .  We have APs, but we will have someone with us who will probably not have a hopper (it depends if I want to shell out another $55).   So, we're thinking about going to a Morning EMH day even though we generally skip them because I think it makes the park more crowded.  I need to make my FP+ starting tomorrow so I need to nail down my AK day.
> 
> * Is it better to try to go during EMH or during a regular day?
> * How far in advance to you get to the gate?  Does it depend on EMH or non-EMH?  I understand they are currently letting people into the park early and holding them inside.  We'll have a car so we don't have to worry about bus schedules.


I have been advocating the idea that normal WDW touring rules do not apply to AK for the time being. Which means do not skip AK because of EMH. 

I would plan to get there at least 1 hour before EMH starts.


----------



## SueM in MN

HopperFan said:


> There was actually similar video posted 3 weeks ago done the same way.  They set a camera with their bags in the cubbie so you are getting an unusual angle with a curved "garage door".  First time we rode I missed half the movie because I was looking at the other riders, other levels and spent some time watching the back of the room.   I don't think the break is much more than 2 feet.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Nice to see this ............... posted 30 minutes ago ... there is hope.*
> 
> *Showcase of Wishes*‏ @ShowcaseWishes
> Flight of Passage 40 min standby


I have not ridden yet, but from what I have seen and read, I think you are correct.
Some of the the things that look like drops are probably tilts, not drops.


----------



## Gina Starr

In case anyone was curious about merchandise: they still have the AP limited edition magic bands. As of last night the AP men's shirt was only available up to a size medium. And I found one single size 3x shirt in the whole store. 
Also wanted to add some info about emh: there had been reports that fop was closing early during emh so that everyone in the line would be done by 1 am but I walked by at about 12:45 and the line was still open. The wait was posted at 90 minutes the whole night but I'm not sure if that was totally accurate because I never got in line.


----------



## ThistleMae

IrishNYC said:


> There's a difference between something that's limited edition, and just a regular item, though. When a LE item is gone, it's gone, and that's what makes it special. I would also hope that Disney would allow guests in Pandora while they're out of banshees to place an order with delivery, but I can see how ebayers might take advantage of that as well, so I can understand Disney not wanting to do that. Taking orders for something not in stock also opens Disney up to people wanting that for any item not in stock.
> 
> I'm sure once they get a hold on the stock situation in the park, they'll start to sell them online, so even if someone was there "once in a lifetime" they'll still be able to get it eventually.


I saw the banchee's online with Ebay.  Folks are selling them for $ 100 and over.  Insane!


----------



## ThistleMae

ArielRae said:


> Flight of Passage test seat now available.


The seat reminds me of Captain Pike's chair from the episode of Star Trek, when he was crippled from an accident!  Does this bring back any memories for you seniors out there...LOL?  Any Star Trek fans out there  remember this episode?  I can't wait to try the ride!


----------



## ArielRae

ThistleMae said:


> The seat reminds me of Captain Pike's chair from the episode of Star Trek, when he was crippled from an accident!  Does this bring back any memories for you seniors out there...LOL?  Any Star Trek fans out there  remember this episode?  I can't wait to try the ride!



Your right!


----------



## Spridell

HopperFan said:


> There was actually similar video posted 3 weeks ago done the same way.  They set a camera with their bags in the cubbie so you are getting an unusual angle with a curved "garage door".  First time we rode I missed half the movie because I was looking at the other riders, other levels and spent some time watching the back of the room.   I don't think the break is much more than 2 feet.



The first video yes it didnt look more than 2 feet.  But this new video def looks more than 2 feet at certain times of the ride.

I have ridden it 3 times, and the first time I did close my eyes at some points and still got the drop feeling in my stomach even with my eyes closed.  So in order to achieve that it does have to have some kind of significant sudden drop.  Almost like turbulence on an airplane.


----------



## wareagle57

How did EMHs go this morning? Anyone there?


----------



## Disney & ME

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I collect Disney pins, and I'm just used to not getting the limited edition AP pins anymore. I showed up 2 days after Pandora opened and I wasn't able to get a pin. The CM said that they probably aren't going to get that pin back. I was just happy to pick up 5 other the open edition pins. So, I see your point, but I'm not surprised they sold out. The lines getting into that store last week were insane.



I too was hoping for an AP pin but didn't even get to set foot in Windtraders due to the lines. I had an opportunity right after I exited FoP from my first ride at a surprise early opening but instead opted for getting back in line to wait again. At only a 90 minute wait for the line, I thought it was the better option. When I went back later in the day there was still a very long line to get into the store.

Did you have breakfast or lunch at Satu'li Canteen? I had the breakfast pods filled with egg, bacon, cheese and spinach and thought they were awful. They were very dry and bland. I hear the cheeseburger pods are much better.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Disney & ME said:


> Did you have breakfast or lunch at Satu'li Canteen? I had the breakfast pods filled with egg, bacon, cheese and spinach and thought they were awful. They were very dry and bland. I hear the cheeseburger pods are much better.



I had lunch there and had one of the bowls.


----------



## Disney & ME

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I had lunch there and had one of the bowls.



I will have to try those when I head back in October!


----------



## HydroGuy

Spridell said:


> The first video yes it didnt look more than 2 feet.  But this new video def looks more than 2 feet at certain times of the ride.
> 
> I have ridden it 3 times, and the first time I did close my eyes at some points and still got the drop feeling in my stomach even with my eyes closed. * So in order to achieve that it does have to have some kind of significant sudden drop.  Almost like turbulence on an airplane*.


Having ridden it twice myself and then watched the video linked by the PP, I was frankly surprised by the amount of motion that actually occurs. I agree with your assessment here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney & ME said:


> Did you have breakfast or lunch at Satu'li Canteen? I had the breakfast pods filled with egg, bacon, cheese and spinach and thought they were awful. They were very dry and bland. I hear the cheeseburger pods are much better.



I had the cheeseburger pods for lunch and thought they were quite good - there is quite a bit of bun but I like those bao type buns.  I didn't find the filling dry at all

I did the tofu bowl for dinner and found it to be quite good (I had the sauce on the side which I definitely used)


----------



## Accident

jade1 said:


> DD thought as well, still incredible. But simply saw too many "dark" areas-heck even just turn a street lamp in those she thought green (with a normal white light) would even help. Maybe they tried that and it looked worse?



the lighting doesn't appear to be fully functional yet.    There is nights where it's really bright and others where you can't see anything.    I had a couple conversations last week with some people who saw it multiple nights and they agree that it appears there is something off with the lighting.

I use the waterfalls as the marker, if you can see the water, it's working that night.


----------



## RedSox68

ThistleMae said:


> The seat reminds me of Captain Pike's chair from the episode of Star Trek, when he was crippled from an accident!  Does this bring back any memories for you seniors out there...LOL?  Any Star Trek fans out there  remember this episode?  I can't wait to try the ride!



YES, it does!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Arrivv


wareagle57 said:


> How did EMHs go this morning? Anyone there?



We were the first in line today just before 6. Ended up being in the second group on FOP, cuz people running ya know. Absolutely loved it. Then we went and rode EE about 5 times. Definitely worth getting up early for, though now everyone is at the hotel taking naps. Going back this evening for our fastpass for the River Journey. Park was pretty crowded when we left, people still streaming in.


----------



## AngiTN

Accident said:


> the lighting doesn't appear to be fully functional yet.    There is nights where it's really bright and others where you can't see anything.    I had a couple conversations last week with some people who saw it multiple nights and they agree that it appears there is something off with the lighting.
> 
> I use the waterfalls as the marker, if you can see the water, it's working that night.


I concur. It varied during our trip too 

I don't know how much black Light technology has changed, or not, over the years but I know the light bulbs I used to buy and use in lamps would last maybe 1 or 2 nights and burn out. No idea if that is the issue or not


----------



## Little E

I apologize if this has been asked and answered on this thread...I have tried to go through all the pages, but this a large thread...  

We are really excited about our upcoming WDW trip later in June (18-25), and I'm wondering about two things with the new Pandora area:

1.  What are crowds like later in the evening?  AK is now open until 11 pm and then the EMH extends hours from 11 pm-1 am.  We are staying on property, and I'm wondering if the crowds are more manageable in the evenings?  We aren't typically "close the park down" folks, but is it worth it to go later in the evening?  We only have 1 FP for FOP on our AK day, and so I was thinking we'd hop to AK a couple of evenings during our trip.  Is this the way to go if we want to ride FOP more than once and if we want to ride NRJ a couple of times too?  I don't think I can convince my crew to get up crazy early for RD and for morning EMH, so I'm wondering if the evening crowds are manageable?  

2.  We are curious about the Sa'tuli Canteen...is it better to hit this QS for lunch or dinner in terms of crowds?  How long should we prepare to wait, and does the new ordering system really speed things along?

Any advice would be wonderful.  Thank you so much!!!  Again, my apologies if these things have already been discussed on this thread!!


----------



## wareagle57

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Arrivv
> 
> 
> We were the first in line today just before 6. Ended up being in the second group on FOP, cuz people running ya know. Absolutely loved it. Then we went and rode EE about 5 times. Definitely worth getting up early for, though now everyone is at the hotel taking naps. Going back this evening for our fastpass for the River Journey. Park was pretty crowded when we left, people still streaming in.



That's encouraging. I was worried people would be getting there earlier than 6 for EMH since they get there well before 7 for 8:00 openings.


----------



## Gina Starr

Little E said:


> I apologize if this has been asked and answered on this thread...I have tried to go through all the pages, but this a large thread...
> 
> We are really excited about our upcoming WDW trip later in June (18-25), and I'm wondering about two things with the new Pandora area:
> 
> 1.  What are crowds like later in the evening?  AK is now open until 11 pm and then the EMH extends hours from 11 pm-1 am.  We are staying on property, and I'm wondering if the crowds are more manageable in the evenings?  We aren't typically "close the park down" folks, but is it worth it to go later in the evening?  We only have 1 FP for FOP on our AK day, and so I was thinking we'd hop to AK a couple of evenings during our trip.  Is this the way to go if we want to ride FOP more than once and if we want to ride NRJ a couple of times too?  I don't think I can convince my crew to get up crazy early for RD and for morning EMH, so I'm wondering if the evening crowds are manageable?
> 
> 2.  We are curious about the Sa'tuli Canteen...is it better to hit this QS for lunch or dinner in terms of crowds?  How long should we prepare to wait, and does the new ordering system really speed things along?
> 
> Any advice would be wonderful.  Thank you so much!!!  Again, my apologies if these things have already been discussed on this thread!!


This is just my experience. FOP was 90 minutes all night during emh last night. Here right now and line is 100 minutes. I did online ordering and the food was ready within 2 minutes. We ate at 12:30 so pretty much peak lunch time. Might be different on a weekend


----------



## Lesley Wake

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Arrivv
> 
> 
> We were the first in line today just before 6. Ended up being in the second group on FOP, cuz people running ya know. Absolutely loved it. Then we went and rode EE about 5 times. Definitely worth getting up early for, though now everyone is at the hotel taking naps. Going back this evening for our fastpass for the River Journey. Park was pretty crowded when we left, people still streaming in.


How did the line look for NRJ after you rode FoP? Would there have been time to ride both during EMH if you got there early?


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

wareagle57 said:


> That's encouraging. I was worried people would be getting there earlier than 6 for EMH since they get there well before 7 for 8:00 openings.


No and when the let us go to the magic band scanners at 6:15 there still wasnt a big crowd. We didnt bring bags, but if you are there around 6, there are plenty of tables for bag check.


----------



## RedSox68

Am I reading this right -- they are actually letting people into the park at 6 AM?  Wow


----------



## wareagle57

Vicki Rickerd said:


> No and when the let us go to the magic band scanners at 6:15 there still wasnt a big crowd. We didnt bring bags, but if you are there around 6, there are plenty of tables for bag check.



Do you happen to know what time you got off FoP?


----------



## rteetz

Ready for a review? I will have photos and potential spoilers if you are avoiding that. 

I visited Pandora: The World of Avatar on Wednesday, May 31st, 2017. Upon walking into Animal Kingdom they still had the opening day Pandora maps so I picked one up. I headed right for Pandora when I entered. There was no wait to enter the land and there was some streetmosphere in the area near Tiffins. 





I loved the immediate detail on the bridge into Pandora. 









Even mossy garbage cans!













The detail in this area alone is incredible. I of course had to touch the plant 





I know these plants are fake but they are so realistic. 













The reveal of the mountains is incredible. The detail is just stunning. I could just stare for an hour or longer checking out the detail put into this. 









The land is incredibly dense and it makes you feel you've exited the theme park and into a new area thats real. 









































Continued in the next post...


----------



## Juliet0778

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Windtraders has sold out of Banshees. It can take up to three weeks to get some more in stock.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/windtraders-is-all-out-of-banshees-in-the-rookery/


OH, crap.  We'll be there in 2 weeks and my son has his heart set on a banshee.  I hope they get them in faster!


----------



## rteetz

Review continued...

It looks like a real park not a theme park. 





Satuli Canteen I never made it to try food. I only sampled things from Pongu Pongu. 









Line for windtraders. I did wait in it. It took about 10 minutes to get inside. I only bought my Banshee at this point. They didn't do the full spiel with me tho. 

















At Pongu Pongu I got the night blossom with the special glow cube. I also got the lumpia. I really liked the night blossom. The Lumpia was good but I would rather share it with someone as its a bit much for just me. 









See anyone familiar?













Next up is Navi River Journey. The ride has incredible detail. I love the effects they out into it. I also love the AA, it's just stunning how fluid it is. My biggest and really only complaint is length. I wish it was about 30 seconds or so longer. 

















This was in the queue and I tweeted at WDWToday about it. Hopefully it was quickly taken care of. 





Now Flight of Passage with FP...

The ride is incredible. One of my new favorites at WDW. They took Soarin screen tech and improved it to be something so incredible. Yes on the ends you can see the other theaters but you can't really see the ceiling or floor like you can in soarin. I did not see anyone removed from the ride nor did I hear anyone talk about fitting. 

















I will have my reviews of nighttime and the FoP queue later.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

wilkeliza said:


> tension puppets


Not sure I understand exactly how they'll be controlled. Has someone posted a video on how they're supposed to be controlled?


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> Not sure I understand exactly how they'll be controlled. Has someone posted a video on how they're supposed to be controlled?


There are videos out there. The banshee has a wire that is supposed to wrap around the back side of your body and you control with your hand. Three simple controls. Head, mouth, and wings.


----------



## dizneeat

rteetz said:


> I will have my reviews of nighttime and the FoP queue later.



*I really enjoy your reviews so far! Can't wait for more. *


----------



## wilkeliza

Tiki Birdland said:


> Not sure I understand exactly how they'll be controlled. Has someone posted a video on how they're supposed to be controlled?



There are wires inside black plastic covering that go down to a remote. The remote has 3 actions (a dongle to move the head back and forth, a trigger to open the mouth and make it roar, and a trigger to open and close the wings). They are called tension puppets because each movement is made by taking an already tight cable and pulling on it a little to make the movement. So when you pull the trigger for the wings it pulls that wire tighter to lift the wings, when you pull the trigger for the mouth to open similar. If the cable is not tight then using the joystick or the trigger won't tighten it enough to make the movement happen.


----------



## jade1

Thanks rteetz very nice job. Looks amazing.


----------



## AngelDisney

rteetz said:


> Review continued...
> 
> It looks like a real park not a theme park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satuli Canteen I never made it to try food. I only sampled things from Pongu Pongu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line for windtraders. I did wait in it. It took about 10 minutes to get inside. I only bought my Banshee at this point. They didn't do the full spiel with me tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Pongu Pongu I got the night blossom with the special glow cube. I also got the lumpia. I really liked the night blossom. The Lumpia was good but I would rather share it with someone as its a bit much for just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See anyone familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is Navi River Journey. The ride has incredible detail. I love the effects they out into it. I also love the AA, it's just stunning how fluid it is. My biggest and really only complaint is length. I wish it was about 30 seconds or so longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was in the queue and I tweeted at WDWToday about it. Hopefully it was quickly taken care of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Flight of Passage with FP...
> 
> The ride is incredible. One of my new favorites at WDW. They took Soarin screen tech and improved it to be something so incredible. Yes on the ends you can see the other theaters but you can't really see the ceiling or floor like you can in soarin. I did not see anyone removed from the ride nor did I hear anyone talk about fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have my reviews of nighttime and the FoP queue later.



Thanks for the review! Love the pics!! Can't wait to read the rest of your review!


----------



## rteetz

Nighttime review and Flight of Passage Queue...

Upon walking into the land you see the Flaska Renatta (something like that) glowing and still smoking as it does during the day. You also start to see some go the other plants glowing. Now mind you on this night not all of the plants were cooperating but it still looked very nice. 





They had the projections on the mountains to make it look like those were glowing as well. 









The ground was glowing but there were areas not cooperating as well. 

















This area in my opinion is the best during the night. 









Now I did both rides during EMH but this would be my first time in the FoP queue. I loved the queue. It was of course quite long but it was incredibly detailed and I highly recommend everyone see it at least once. 













This AA in the queue is stunning. 









Now on my second ride on FoP the seat seemed to have different affects that were not there the first time I rode. I loved both experiences. I was on the second level the first time in seat 15, and third level in seat 4 on my second ride. 

Overall thoughts...

I love Pandora. It is so incredibly detailed and just a fantastic addition to my favorite park. The NRJ could have been a bit longer but is good as is. FoP is just awesome and will be a must do. I still need to try out Satuli and Mobile ordering. As for day vs. night. I liked day best because you can see all of the incredible details but you definitely should see both. They are both unique and really cool in their own ways. 

I will be doing a full trip report with even more photos if you are interested.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

great photos @rteetz!  well put about the land feeling more like a park than a theme park


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> I will be doing a full trip report with even more photos if you are interested.



All the pictures look amazing! I can't wait for your full trip report!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> great photos @rteetz!  well put about the land feeling more like a park than a theme park





PolyRob said:


> All the pictures look amazing! I can't wait for your full trip report!



Thanks guys!


----------



## AngelDisney

I usually skip morning EMH because it's hard to get DD up. However, it seems that morning EMH is the key to ride NRJ and FOP with less wait time. I am planning to spend two mornings and two evenings at AK, and I don't think daily evening EMH would extend to the end of August/early September. If I drag DD out of bed using all my mighty power and get to EMH rope drop an hour before EMH opening time, how likely for DD and I to ride NRJ and FOP without FP before 10:30 am assuming EMH starts at 8 am?
TIA for your expertise advice!


----------



## dragitoff

We went on June 1st (tried to wait until the last day of our trip to let just a little of the crowds die down) and arrived 45 minutes prior to park opening.  We went straight to Pandora upon entering the park and got to the queue around 20 minutes prior to park opening.  There were 17 in our group including small children so it took a little longer than we hoped to get through the park (bathroom, bag checks, etc..).  By that time the queue for flight of passage was already backed up to the bridge to cross over to Africa; however the park wasn't open yet so that line was a little misleading.  A CM told guests the wait from that point was going to be 3 hours.  Despite that info, we decided to wait it out for a little while to see how the line moved once the park opened.  The line starting moving well once it opened and we ended up waiting in line a little over an hour. 

We sampled Pongu Pongu and loved it....well, at least the adults did.  The kids didn't like it so much, but that just meant more for us.  

Since the line for NRJ was up to nearly 3 hours (according to MDE app), we opted to go ahead and start using our FP for the park and came back for NRJ later in the day when the wait time posted was 95 minutes.  When we got in line, the queue was way past the main entrance to the attraction and there was even a CM holding a sign stating the wait from there was 105 minutes.  It took much longer than 10 minutes to get from that sign to the main entrance; however our total wait time was right at 90 minutes (give or take a minute or two).  NRJ was definitely beautiful, but as so many have stated, it was so short. 

Overall, Pandora is an immersive, beautiful place to experience.  I'm looking forward to another trip when the crowds are a little lower and we can experience it at night.  FOP took the Soarin' technology and +'d it.  One member of our party actually teared up on it because it was such an awesome experience.


----------



## sassy2000

Is there an entrance to Pandora from FOTL/ Tusker House area? If we have an 0805 adr at Tusker, can we use that entrance to get into Pandora at park opening?


----------



## Tiki Birdland

wilkeliza said:


> each movement is made by taking an already tight cable and pulling on it a little to make the movement


thanks for the great explanation!


----------



## nikkistevej

Doing a solo trip(first time- yay) during July 4th week- I know it will be crazy, but DH and DD will be in China for a few weeks over this time on a "field trip", so the only time I could go. Anyway, a few questions:
*Is there a single rider line for FOP
*If the park has EMH for 8am on July 5th, I want to do that ride first thing(no FP's available), what time should I arrive at the park?


----------



## PattyN

Motion sickness/FOP update: I'm here now (June 5) and just wanted to give my 2 cents on FOP. I can get sick at the drop of a hat- even video games can make me queasy. I take a Bonine every day at DW ( like Dramamine but doesn't knock me out), because every park has something that will turn me for the rest of the day. I took 2 this morning just to be sure, and had NO queasiness at all. The ride is very smooth and the visuals aren't jerky at all, which is what gets me on Star Tours every time. I did close my eyes for a few bits, but because of where we were flying, not nausea. So if you are on the fence, I say go for it- it's an amazing ride- best I've ever been on! (Sorry if this is old news- I'm out of the loop for the week!)


----------



## PattyN

nikkistevej said:


> Doing a solo trip(first time- yay) during July 4th week- I know it will be crazy, but DH and DD will be in China for a few weeks over this time on a "field trip", so the only time I could go. Anyway, a few questions:
> *Is there a single rider line for FOP
> *If the park has EMH for 8am on July 5th, I want to do that ride first thing(no FP's available), what time should I arrive at the park?



I can say that there was no single rider line this morning, but they did go along asking for parties of 2 or single riders from both the FP and standby lines (you are next to each other.)  Our EMH this morning was 7, and at 6:30 the mass was out to the bag checks areas. Get there earlier than you would normally think you should. The herd all runs the same way once through the 2nd band checkpoint for resort guests.


----------



## nikkistevej

PattyN said:


> I can say that there was no single rider line this morning, but they did go along asking for parties of 2 or single riders from both the FP and standby lines (you are next to each other.)  Our EMH this morning was 7, and at 6:30 the mass was out to the bag checks areas. Get there earlier than you would normally think you should. The herd all runs the same way once through the 2nd band checkpoint for resort guests.


Ok, good to know. I'm thinking the EMH is 8, I may arrive at 6:30- or try to. LOL Not sure how early the buses will leave the resort.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Nighttime review and Flight of Passage Queue...
> 
> Upon walking into the land you see the Flaska Renatta (something like that) glowing and still smoking as it does during the day. You also start to see some go the other plants glowing. Now mind you on this night not all of the plants were cooperating but it still looked very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had the projections on the mountains to make it look like those were glowing as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ground was glowing but there were areas not cooperating as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This area in my opinion is the best during the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I did both rides during EMH but this would be my first time in the FoP queue. I loved the queue. It was of course quite long but it was incredibly detailed and I highly recommend everyone see it at least once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This AA in the queue is stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on my second ride on FoP the seat seemed to have different affects that were not there the first time I rode. I loved both experiences. I was on the second level the first time in seat 15, and third level in seat 4 on my second ride.
> 
> Overall thoughts...
> 
> I love Pandora. It is so incredibly detailed and just a fantastic addition to my favorite park. The NRJ could have been a bit longer but is good as is. FoP is just awesome and will be a must do. I still need to try out Satuli and Mobile ordering. As for day vs. night. I liked day best because you can see all of the incredible details but you definitely should see both. They are both unique and really cool in their own ways.
> 
> I will be doing a full trip report with even more photos if you are interested.



Cant wait to see your full trip report! Loved all the photos and your opinions! Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## mrzrich

sassy2000 said:


> Is there an entrance to Pandora from FOTL/ Tusker House area? If we have an 0805 adr at Tusker, can we use that entrance to get into Pandora at park opening?




Yes there is a bridge to Pandora past the FOTLK Theatre, past the bathrooms


----------



## JessRose

AngelDisney said:


> I usually skip morning EMH because it's hard to get DD up. However, it seems that morning EMH is the key to ride NRJ and FOP with less wait time. I am planning to spend two mornings and two evenings at AK, and I don't think daily evening EMH would extend to the end of August/early September. If I drag DD out of bed using all my mighty power and get to EMH rope drop an hour before EMH opening time, how likely for DD and I to ride NRJ and FOP without FP before 10:30 am assuming EMH starts at 8 am?
> TIA for your expertise advice!



We rode both Flight of Passage, Na'vi River Journey and finished breakfast at Satuli Canteen before 9:00 on Saturday, 6/3.

We arrived at the park around 6:30.  They had already let everyone in the main entrance at that point.  If I had to guess, I would say we were within the first 100 on FOP that morning.  When we exited the ride, they had a posted wait time of 210 minutes (I don't believe that was accurate as it was lowered to 60 minutes a short while later.

We made our way over to Na'vi which had a posted wait of 20 minutes which was spot on the money).


----------



## Johnny Quest

mrzrich said:


> Yes there is a bridge to Pandora past the FOTLK Theatre, past the bathrooms



Are you saying that this bridge was open as an entrance?

When we were there it was not.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

rteetz said:


> Ready for a review? I will have photos and potential spoilers if you are avoiding that.
> 
> I visited Pandora: The World of Avatar on Wednesday, May 31st, 2017. Upon walking into Animal Kingdom they still had the opening day Pandora maps so I picked one up. I headed right for Pandora when I entered. There was no wait to enter the land and there was some streetmosphere in the area near Tiffins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the immediate detail on the bridge into Pandora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even mossy garbage cans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The detail in this area alone is incredible. I of course had to touch the plant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know these plants are fake but they are so realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reveal of the mountains is incredible. The detail is just stunning. I could just stare for an hour or longer checking out the detail put into this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land is incredibly dense and it makes you feel you've exited the theme park and into a new area thats real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continued in the next post...


This is a great post showing how immersive the land is.
And I think that the rides are just taking you even deeper into the land. That is why NRJ is worth doing even if it is not a thrill ride. It takes you deeper into the immersion.


----------



## mrzrich

JessRose said:


> When we exited the ride, they had a posted wait time of 210 minutes (I don't believe that was accurate as it was lowered to 60 minutes a short while later.



I found the wait times all over WDW inflated this week. When we got in the FOP line the posted wait was 120 minutes, in reality, it was 90.  But it wasn't only FOP. Dinosaur said 35 minutes when in reality it was a walk on, etc.


----------



## smallworldnh

rteetz said:


> Nighttime review and Flight of Passage Queue...
> 
> 
> 
> I will be doing a full trip report with even more photos if you are interested.



Thank you so much for that wonderful report, your pictures are stunning!!  Can you link us to where your full report will be??


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

dina444444 said:


> FoP is now exiting in to wind traders today. And this was the first time I didn't see a line to get into the shop during the normal operating day.


These things are correlated. The bottleneck in Wind Traders was getting through the Banshee adoption. So with no Banshees, no line.


----------



## mrzrich

Johnny Quest said:


> Are you saying that this bridge was open as an entrance?
> 
> When we were there it was not.



It was open on both my visits to AK this week, day and night.  They even had entertainers on the bridge.


----------



## AngelDisney

JessRose said:


> We rode both Flight of Passage, Na'vi River Journey and finished breakfast at Satuli Canteen before 9:00 on Saturday, 6/3.
> 
> We arrived at the park around 6:30.  They had already let everyone in the main entrance at that point.  If I had to guess, I would say we were within the first 100 on FOP that morning.  When we exited the ride, they had a posted wait time of 210 minutes (I don't believe that was accurate as it was lowered to 60 minutes a short while later.
> 
> We made our way over to Na'vi which had a posted wait of 20 minutes which was spot on the money).



Thanks for sharing your experience! Based on your experience, I should ride FOP first then NRJ. It's really helpful!


----------



## ALK$Disney

Can anyone that has already been on FOP be kind enough to give me an estimated wait time with an early FastPass+? Is it a good strategy to head directly to ride Navi River first at opening, and use the fastpass for FOP?

Thank you.


----------



## dina444444

ALK$Disney said:


> Can anyone that has already been on FOP be kind enough to give me an estimated wait time with an early FastPass+? Is it a good strategy to head directly to ride Navi River first at opening, and use the fastpass for FOP?
> 
> Thank you.


I had FPs Thursday and yesterday morning. On both days I walked all the way up to the second tap point without stopping and after that it was less than 10 minutes until I was in the pre show room.


----------



## ALK$Disney

dina444444 said:


> I had FPs Thursday and yesterday morning. On both days I walked all the way up to the second tap point without stopping and after that it was less than 10 minutes until I was in the pre show room.


Thank you!


----------



## camnhan

Question...we are going in Sept. Can we child swap on the flights ride? we will be bringing our youngest to celebrate his bday at the MNSSH party but he has Down Syndrome and it won't be safe for him to ride this ride...IF I get fastpasses for all 3 of us...can we ride swipe?


----------



## rteetz

smallworldnh said:


> Thank you so much for that wonderful report, your pictures are stunning!!  Can you link us to where your full report will be??


I will.


----------



## rteetz

camnhan said:


> Question...we are going in Sept. Can we child swap on the flights ride? we will be bringing our youngest to celebrate his bday at the MNSSH party but he has Down Syndrome and it won't be safe for him to ride this ride...IF I get fastpasses for all 3 of us...can we ride swipe?


Yes you can child swap.


----------



## camnhan

rteetz said:


> Yes you can child swap.


Thank you Soooooooooooooooo much! We can do most things with him but I can see him deciding he is done and trying to get off


----------



## Dakota731

Can I ride Flight of Passage if I have neck issues or is it smooth and similar to Soaring?


----------



## dina444444

Dakota731 said:


> Can I ride Flight of Passage if I have neck issues or is it smooth and similar to Soaring?


It's smooth but there is nothing supporting that part of your body like with soarin where you have the chair to lean back against.


----------



## Dakota731

As long as it's not jerky I'd be ok. Is it similar to the ET bikes at Universal?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

mrzrich said:


> I don't lean.  Leaning will make your butt stick out.  Go as far forward as possible into the seat and then sit straight up until the restraints arre locked.



That's one thing I'm concerned about.  I don't have back problems, but sitting in a forced position with my back arched can cause spasms that I just don't want to have to deal with while at the parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Johnny Quest said:


> Are you saying that this bridge was open as an entrance?
> 
> When we were there it was not.



I was there last Wednesday and it was open for both directions during the day but exit only at night


----------



## wareagle57

What is going on at FOP? The wait time is the lowest I've ever seen it not during EMH, by a lot. 50 minutes. Primeval whirl is at 40 for comparison and the river journey at 75. Some rides with longer waits include pirates, Omni movies haunted mansion and buzz, and star tours! 

I thought maybe it was storming but there are no closures. Is it possible all the theaters have not been working at the same time until now?


----------



## mrzrich

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was there last Wednesday and it was open for both directions during the day but exit only at night



We entered through Africa Saturday night.


----------



## dina444444

wareagle57 said:


> What is going on at FOP? The wait time is the lowest I've ever seen it not during EMH, by a lot. 50 minutes. Primeval whirl is at 40 for comparison and the river journey at 75. Some rides with longer waits include pirates, Omni movies haunted mansion and buzz, and star tours!
> 
> I thought maybe it was storming but there are no closures. Is it possible all the theaters have not been working at the same time until now?


It's currently a posted 175.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

RedSox68 said:


> Am I reading this right -- they are actually letting people into the park at 6 AM?  Wow


You just get through bag check at 6:15, then we were held at the scanners until about 6:45, then held until 7 at rope drop


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

wareagle57 said:


> Do you happen to know what time you got off FoP?


I think about 7:40. CM walk you to the entrance and then you have to weave through the line and watch the videos.


----------



## snowwhite84

Sorry if this has been answered already, but I did a search and couldn't find it anywhere. Is rider switch available for the River ride? Wondering if I will have the option to stay off with baby and ride later if it turns out she doesn't do so well on rides. TIA!

ETA: I'm confused about this because Undercover Tourist says it is offered on NRJ, but other sites say it is not.


----------



## rteetz

snowwhite84 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already, but I did a search and couldn't find it anywhere. Is rider switch available for the River ride? Wondering if I will have the option to stay off with baby and ride later if it turns out she doesn't do so well on rides. TIA!
> 
> ETA: I'm confused about this because Undercover Tourist says it is offered on NRJ, but other sites say it is not.


It should be offered with both.


----------



## snowwhite84

rteetz said:


> It should be offered with both.



Thanks for the quick response, very helpful!


----------



## mrzrich

snowwhite84 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already, but I did a search and couldn't find it anywhere. Is rider switch available for the River ride? Wondering if I will have the option to stay off with baby and ride later if it turns out she doesn't do so well on rides. TIA!
> 
> ETA: I'm confused about this because Undercover Tourist says it is offered on NRJ, but other sites say it is not.





rteetz said:


> It should be offered with both.




 I hate to disagree with Ryan as he has been so knowledgeable about so much on this thread, but in my experience as a parent who has actually used the rider swap option, they typically only allow rider switch on rides which have a height requirement.Navi river journey has no such  height requirement, therefore would not qualify for rider switch pass.


----------



## rteetz

mrzrich said:


> I hate to disagree with Ryan as he has been so knowledgeable about so much on this thread, but in my experience as a parent who has actually used the rider swap option, they typically only allow rider switch on rides which have a height requirement.Navi river journey has no such  height requirement, therefore would not qualify for rider switch pass.


Good point. I could have swore I have seen people mention it was being used on NRJ.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Geeking out... is there interest in my posting these when I have them, or better to keep my geeky obsession to myself?  Fine either way!
> 
> I really need to figure out how to pull data from MDE via macro... this was just me taking screen shots from MDE whenever it occurred to me (clearly too often!), and then graphing them later...
> 
> View attachment 241622



I like seeing the info.  Thanks


----------



## snowwhite84

mrzrich said:


> I hate to disagree with Ryan as he has been so knowledgeable about so much on this thread, but in my experience as a parent who has actually used the rider swap option, they typically only allow rider switch on rides which have a height requirement.Navi river journey has no such  height requirement, therefore would not qualify for rider switch pass.





rteetz said:


> Good point. I could have swore I have seen people mention it was being used on NRJ.



Well, now I'm back to confused, lol!


----------



## Gina Starr

mrzrich said:


> I found the wait times all over WDW inflated this week. When we got in the FOP line the posted wait was 120 minutes, in reality, it was 90.  But it wasn't only FOP. Dinosaur said 35 minutes when in reality it was a walk on, etc.


I unfortunately experienced the opposite today. Posted wait time was 100 minutes and it was more like 180+ minutes.


----------



## hiroMYhero

snowwhite84 said:


> Well, now I'm back to confused, lol!


FEA offers Rider Swap. Babies who are sleeping are not allowed on the ride so Swap passes have been given out.

If the sleeping baby rule is true for NRJ, then the Rider Swap will apply.

ETA: This is from undercovertourist.com
"Na'vi River Journey has no height restrictions or similar warnings. Guests must transfer from wheelchairs/EVC's to the ride vehicle. Rider switch will be offered."


----------



## HydroGuy

nikkistevej said:


> Doing a solo trip(first time- yay) during July 4th week- I know it will be crazy, but DH and DD will be in China for a few weeks over this time on a "field trip", so the only time I could go. Anyway, a few questions:
> *Is there a single rider line for FOP
> *If the park has EMH for 8am on July 5th, I want to do that ride first thing(no FP's available), what time should I arrive at the park?


Single rider exists but has not been used.

I would arrive by 7AM.


----------



## HydroGuy

ALK$Disney said:


> Can anyone that has already been on FOP be kind enough to give me an estimated wait time with an early FastPass+? *Is it a good strategy to head directly to ride Navi River first at opening, and use the fastpass for FOP?*


Yes, for many reasons.


----------



## CAS239

Little E said:


> I apologize if this has been asked and answered on this thread...I have tried to go through all the pages, but this a large thread...
> 
> We are really excited about our upcoming WDW trip later in June (18-25), and I'm wondering about two things with the new Pandora area:
> 
> 1.  What are crowds like later in the evening?  AK is now open until 11 pm and then the EMH extends hours from 11 pm-1 am.  We are staying on property, and I'm wondering if the crowds are more manageable in the evenings?  We aren't typically "close the park down" folks, but is it worth it to go later in the evening?  We only have 1 FP for FOP on our AK day, and so I was thinking we'd hop to AK a couple of evenings during our trip.  Is this the way to go if we want to ride FOP more than once and if we want to ride NRJ a couple of times too?  I don't think I can convince my crew to get up crazy early for RD and for morning EMH, so I'm wondering if the evening crowds are manageable?
> 
> 2.  We are curious about the Sa'tuli Canteen...is it better to hit this QS for lunch or dinner in terms of crowds?  How long should we prepare to wait, and does the new ordering system really speed things along?
> 
> Any advice would be wonderful.  Thank you so much!!!  Again, my apologies if these things have already been discussed on this thread!!




1. Crowds are lower during the pm EMH compared to regular park hours. But these rides are far from walk ons so I wouldn't expect multiple rides. River Journey can drop down to a reasonable wait, but FoP will remain long.

As of right now at 11:40 pm river is a 35 min wait and FoP is a 2 hour 15 min wait

2. It might be the best quick service out of any of the parks. App ordering is very quick


----------



## rteetz

HydroGuy said:


> Yes, for many reasons.


What many reasons? I think people should experience the FoP queue.


----------



## rteetz

For those who were wondering here is my TR. 

It's a Solo DISventure for DIS20!


----------



## Spacecow

snowwhite84 said:


> Well, now I'm back to confused, lol!



There's definitely rider swap for the river ride. Some kind stranger gave my sister and I their rider swap return pass, so we got to ride for a second time


----------



## mirak

I'll be in AK next Monday evening. I was unable to get a FP for FOP, but I do plan to stay through EMH. 

How does line work at park closing? Does ride shut down at 1am regardless of line, or do they stop letting people enter line XX minutes prior to closing and then let everyone in line ride? If so, what's the latest I can get in line? I'm not interested in standing in line for more that 1 hour.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Little E said:


> I apologize if this has been asked and answered on this thread...I have tried to go through all the pages, but this a large thread...
> 
> We are really excited about our upcoming WDW trip later in June (18-25), and I'm wondering about two things with the new Pandora area:
> 
> 1.  What are crowds like later in the evening?  AK is now open until 11 pm and then the EMH extends hours from 11 pm-1 am.  We are staying on property, and I'm wondering if the crowds are more manageable in the evenings?  We aren't typically "close the park down" folks, but is it worth it to go later in the evening?  We only have 1 FP for FOP on our AK day, and so I was thinking we'd hop to AK a couple of evenings during our trip.  Is this the way to go if we want to ride FOP more than once and if we want to ride NRJ a couple of times too?  I don't think I can convince my crew to get up crazy early for RD and for morning EMH, so I'm wondering if the evening crowds are manageable?
> 
> 2.  We are curious about the Sa'tuli Canteen...is it better to hit this QS for lunch or dinner in terms of crowds?  How long should we prepare to wait, and does the new ordering system really speed things along?
> 
> Any advice would be wonderful.  Thank you so much!!!  Again, my apologies if these things have already been discussed on this thread!!



At least when I was there the crowds were definitely lower during extra EMH but still pretty crowded - rides won't be walk on or anything.  We should have time to do FoP standby and then River Journey in one night but probably not more than that so if you mean you want to ride them "more than once" I think that would be hard in one night but definitely doable if you meant across the "couple of evenings" you would go

I did Sautili Canteen for both lunch and dinner but did the mobile ordering both times and it was less than 5 minute wait each time and that was much less than the regular line (though I thought no the regular line moved ok, I don't think it was even an hour wait or anything)


----------



## Tink51

Just back from AK yesterday. Only thing granddaughter wanted from this trip was the banshee, saved her own $$ to purchase. They are completely sold out and no new stock for weeks per the CM in store. Of course, you can get them on Ebay for double or triple the price.


----------



## CAS239

Flight of Passage hit new wait time record this morning. 360 minutes...6 hour wait. No AM EMH today, just regular 8am opening


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CAS239 said:


> Flight of Passage hit new wait time record this morning. 360 minutes...6 hour wait. No AM EMH today, just regular 8am opening
> 
> View attachment 242279



wow, that's a long time - I wonder if some of the theaters aren't running - interesting the variance in the wait times b/w the two rides as they had been much closer to each other most of the time


----------



## Spridell

Just hit 400 minutes before

It has to be running with 1 or 2 theaters probably.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> Just hit 400 minutes before
> 
> It has to be running with 1 or 2 theaters probably.


Yeah there has to be theaters down.


----------



## jj69

How do the evening EMHS work?  Do they close the line to general public before 11pm, or is there already a long line before 11?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

jj69 said:


> How do the evening EMHS work?  Do they close the line to general public before 11pm, or is there already a long line before 11?


It depends when you go I hear. When we were there last week, the regular day line for FoP closed 45 minutes before EMH, and an EMH line for FoP was started at 10:15 p.m. I think Na'vi River Journey remained open until 11 for everyone to enter. As soon as EMH started, that became strictly EMH guests. They have also closed the line to FoP during EMH to EMH guests. It will depend on the demand of that particular evening.


----------



## Juliet0778

Tink51 said:


> Just back from AK yesterday. Only thing granddaughter wanted from this trip was the banshee, saved her own $$ to purchase. They are completely sold out and no new stock for weeks per the CM in store. Of course, you can get them on Ebay for double or triple the price.


I know...my son saved his birthday money and wanted one, so I am desperately hoping they're back in stock sooner than expected as we're there two weeks from tomorrow.


----------



## DaniMoon

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Arrivv
> 
> 
> We were the first in line today just before 6. Ended up being in the second group on FOP, cuz people running ya know. Absolutely loved it. Then we went and rode EE about 5 times. Definitely worth getting up early for, though now everyone is at the hotel taking naps. Going back this evening for our fastpass for the River Journey. Park was pretty crowded when we left, people still streaming in.



Did you drive or take resort bus?    Looking at 7 am EMH on June 24.   I'm hoping to get the family up and at the park by 6:15.   We are at POP.   Planning to get to the bus between 5:30-5:45.


----------



## Strikan

So am I crazy or are the wait times for FOP higher right at the beginning of the day?  It seems to not make sense as conventional wisdom says to do rope drop for lowest wait times.  Perhaps everyone is doing the same thing?


----------



## Lesley Wake

Strikan said:


> So am I crazy or are the wait times for FOP higher right at the beginning of the day?  It seems to not make sense as conventional wisdom says to do rope drop for lowest wait times.  Perhaps everyone is doing the same thing?


I think the working theory is some theaters are down, so the capacity may be halved!


----------



## JessRose

jj69 said:


> How do the evening EMHS work?  Do they close the line to general public before 11pm, or is there already a long line before 11?



When we got in line Saturday night between 10:30 and 10:45 our bands were scanned and those who were not hotel guests were being turned away.  I'll have to go back through my notes, but we were able to ride twice during EMH.  We got off our 2nd turn about 1:15 AM.


----------



## JessRose

rteetz said:


> Yeah there has to be theaters down.



On Saturday we noticed several of the 'bikes' were not in operation in the rooms we were in.  There was one woman who rode in the group before ours whose restraints did not release and she was effectively stuck in there for a minute or two.  Hopefully its not due to things being broken already.

On our 2nd ride, there were only 4 bikes in the room in use.


----------



## Lost Yeti

JessRose said:


> On Saturday we noticed several of the 'bikes' were not in operation in the rooms we were in.  There was one woman who rode in the group before ours whose restraints did not release and she was effectively stuck in there for a minute or two.  Hopefully its not due to things being broken already.
> 
> On our 2nd ride, there were only 4 bikes in the room in use.


Out of curiosity, are they still placing red bands on the bikes that are not in operation or were they just empty?


----------



## HydroGuy

rteetz said:


> What many reasons? I think people should experience the FoP queue.


The most basic was that, if I understood right, the PP could only get a FP for FOP or NRJ and would SB the other. I would recommend FOP FP over NRJ because:

1. The FOP SB line is generally longer than the NRJ SB line, so it is generally easier to ride NRJ SB than FOP

2. With FOP being the more popular of the two, then a FP for FOP will get you a spot on FOP even if it were to break down. If you did SB for FOP and it happened to break down, your time invested in the SB would likely be lost and you would have to wait again SB later in the day to ride it.

3. If you had to miss FOP or NRJ for whatever reason (say for example a late arrival that day due to unforeseen circumstances, or an illness), then you do not want to miss FOP. Using your FP for FOP increases your chances you will at minimum get to experience that.

My two cents.


----------



## JessRose

Lost Yeti said:


> Out of curiosity, are they still placing red bands on the bikes that are not in operation or were they just empty?



I do not recall seeing any red bands on this ride.


----------



## mnmhouston

Sorry if this has been answered...any thoughts or rumors about the late evening EMHs extending beyond early July?


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

mnmhouston said:


> Sorry if this has been answered...any thoughts or rumors about the late evening EMHs extending beyond early July?


I know there are some previously scheduled events at Animal Kingdom that may get in the way of extended daily EMH. For example, there is Moonlight Magic for DVC members on Sept 6 and 13.


----------



## mickey1968

I was counting on FoP having the single rider line up and going but now it doesn't seem like they are using it yet. I am going the first week of July and will be in AK potentially twice but both in late afternoon or evening. I managed to pick up a FoP FP for one evening from 7:30-8:30p but that is also the evening that I planned to be in MK for HEA fireworks. Anyone know how long after a new ride opens that they open the single rider line? I don't remember back to RnR or Everest openings.


----------



## PolyRob

mnmhouston said:


> Sorry if this has been answered...any thoughts or rumors about the late evening EMHs extending beyond early July?


I am REALLY hoping its extended, even just a few weeks! I have been looking at the hours and there is a RoL show at 10:30pm on Saturday, 7/8. AK reportedly closes at 10pm. It has to be extended to 11pm. Hopefully more EMH follows


----------



## mickey1968

PolyRob said:


> I am REALLY hoping its extended, even just a few weeks! I have been looking at the hours and there is a RoL show at 10:30pm on Saturday, 7/8. AK reportedly closes at 10pm. It has to be extended to 11pm. Hopefully more EMH follows


I think they are scheduling shows 30 min after the rest of the park closes, similar to how they do F! at DHS that way.


----------



## PolyRob

mickey1968 said:


> I think they are scheduling shows 30 min after the rest of the park closes, similar to how they do F! at DHS that way.


Hmm I had compared it to HS and I thought Fantasmic! was at 9pm with a 9:30pm close. I could be wrong, but the FP+ also shows 9:50 - 10:15pm for RoL. Maybe its just wishful thinking


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

PolyRob said:


> Hmm I had compared it to HS and I thought Fantasmic! was at 9pm with a 9:30pm close. I could be wrong, but the FP+ also shows 9:50 - 10:15pm for RoL. Maybe its just wishful thinking


They sometimes have 2 shows of Fantasmic depending on the time of the year. You are correct with the 30 minutes before the park closes if there is 1 show. If they add a 2nd show, the 1st show might be earlier or it will run later than park closing with my experience.

I know they are running two shows...sometimes three shows...of ROL at the moment with the first show at 9:15 p.m. I think the other shows have been an hour after the previous one finished.


----------



## potatoes

I was in the queue for FOP this morning when the internet was blowing up about the 400 minute wait time record, so reading online reactions provided some entertainment to pass the time!  Fortunately for me, I only waited 90 minutes after getting to the park entrance at 7am.  30 minutes of that was spent in the banshee mural room.  It really felt like things slowed to a crawl there at the end.  I think a couple things might have led to the lengthy queue today:

1) While AK opened its gates at 7:30am today, they held everyone at the entrance to Pandora until 8:01am.  From what I've read, on other days they've been opening Pandora a bit early too.  I'm guessing the on-time opening today caused a TON of guests to build up.

2) When I was finally seated on the ride, our group waited about 5 minutes for the cast member to secure the restraints in the room next to ours.  This was my first time on the ride so I don't know what's normal, but the load/unload felt incredibly slow.


I thought the ride was great, though after reading the glowing praise for all its "next level" technology, I was surprised at how blurry the video was.  For much of the ride, I was seeing double rather than a true 3D effect.  I really haven't heard anyone else mention this, so maybe it's just my eyesight (though my 3D TV at home looks great).  I was in room "C3" which I think is in the upper left of the theater.  Maybe I was too off-center for a perfect 3D image (that's what happens with my TV).  The picture quality was very distracting and took away from the immersion, but I look forward to riding it again from a different vantage point to compare.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

potatoes said:


> I was in the queue for FOP this morning when the internet was blowing up about the 400 minute wait time record, so reading online reactions provided some entertainment to pass the time!  Fortunately for me, I only waited 90 minutes after getting to the park entrance at 7am.  30 minutes of that was spent in the banshee mural room.  It really felt like things slowed to a crawl there at the end.  I think a couple things might have led to the lengthy queue today:
> 
> 1) While AK opened its gates at 7:30am today, they held everyone at the entrance to Pandora until 8:01am.  From what I've read, on other days they've been opening Pandora a bit early too.  I'm guessing the on-time opening today caused a TON of guests to build up.
> 
> 2) When I was finally seated on the ride, our group waited about 5 minutes for the cast member to secure the restraints in the room next to ours.  This was my first time on the ride so I don't know what's normal, but the load/unload felt incredibly slow.
> 
> 
> I thought the ride was great, though after reading the glowing praise for all its "next level" technology, I was surprised at how blurry the video was.  For much of the ride, I was seeing double rather than a true 3D effect.  I really haven't heard anyone else mention this, so maybe it's just my eyesight (though my 3D TV at home looks great).  I was in room "C3" which I think is in the upper left of the theater.  Maybe I was too off-center for a perfect 3D image (that's what happens with my TV).  The picture quality was very distracting and took away from the immersion, but I look forward to riding it again from a different vantage point to compare.


I had picture problems the first time I rode FoP. I also wear glasses, so putting the ride glasses on the first time was difficult to figure out. I think I wasn't covering my glasses all the way the first time with the ride glasses which caused some bluriness. When I rode it the 2nd and 3rd times, I never had any issues.


----------



## patrickpiteo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I had picture problems the first time I rode FoP. I also wear glasses, so putting the ride glasses on the first time was difficult to figure out. I think I wasn't covering my glasses all the way the first time with the ride glasses which caused some bluriness. When I rode it the 2nd and 3rd times, I never had any issues.


 The 3D glasses fit over your regular ones?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

patrickpiteo said:


> The 3D glasses fit over your regular ones?


Well, I had to make them work. The 3D glasses for this ride are actually quite large, so I had to play with them for a few seconds the 2nd and 3rd times to make sure I didn't have any bluriness from the movie. I just put the 3D glasses over my regular ones to the best of my ability, and usually I'm fine.


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

55 min wait for FOP according to MDE right now! 
70 min wait for NRJ.


----------



## DuffyForPresident

SaraSpringsIsHome said:


> 55 min wait for FOP according to MDE right now!
> 70 min wait for NRJ.


Just saw that. Looks like the rain sent people scurrying away. If you're there now, this looks like this is a good time to get some rides in!


----------



## CAS239

mnmhouston said:


> Sorry if this has been answered...any thoughts or rumors about the late evening EMHs extending beyond early July?



There will be evening EMH just like every park, but daily at AK like right now? I highly doubt it. 

There's tons of flyers, signs, pamphlets, etc advertising the dates on site and off site. So they could, but with a confirmed end date set months in advance, I don't see them extending it daily.

They'll likely do PM EMH at AK 1-2 days and/or maybe extend the hours to be open a few days a week to everyone until like midnight. That would be nice for us offsite AP holders


----------



## rteetz

SaraSpringsIsHome said:


> 55 min wait for FOP according to MDE right now!
> 70 min wait for NRJ.


After very high waits this morning. I am sure wait times will pick up again mid summer but this week should be a little more quiet around WDW. They also have been getting a lot of rain today.


----------



## DuffyForPresident

Strikan said:


> So am I crazy or are the wait times for FOP higher right at the beginning of the day?  It seems to not make sense as conventional wisdom says to do rope drop for lowest wait times.  Perhaps everyone is doing the same thing?


You aren't crazy - you're right! I've been kind of obsessively tracking FoP & NRJ times since Wednesday, and the longest FoP wait of the day has consistently been 9-10am. 

I've been checking every hour on the hour and just played around with my numbers (this does not include today) to find the average of each hour I have data for to make this graph that shows you just how right you are!

 

Between 9a and 9p, NRJ is between 90 and 105, which is very consistent. (It drops to 70 at 10p.) 
FoP is 186 at 9a, 190 at 10a, and then never gets higher than 163. Noon to 2p is 133, 130, 128, which isn't bad compared to the times before and after it.


----------



## cigar95

HydroGuy said:


> 2. With FOP being the more popular of the two, then a FP for FOP will get you a spot on FOP even if it were to break down. If you did SB for FOP and it happened to break down, your time invested in the SB would likely be lost and you would have to wait again SB later in the day to ride it.


I've had a couple of breakdown experiences on other headliner attractions where all of those who were far enough along in the line were given reride "tickets".  Doesn't guarantee that they would do this for FoP, but one would certainly hope so.


----------



## wareagle57

potatoes said:


> I was in the queue for FOP this morning when the internet was blowing up about the 400 minute wait time record, so reading online reactions provided some entertainment to pass the time!  Fortunately for me, I only waited 90 minutes after getting to the park entrance at 7am.  30 minutes of that was spent in the banshee mural room.  It really felt like things slowed to a crawl there at the end.  I think a couple things might have led to the lengthy queue today:
> 
> 1) While AK opened its gates at 7:30am today, they held everyone at the entrance to Pandora until 8:01am.  From what I've read, on other days they've been opening Pandora a bit early too.  I'm guessing the on-time opening today caused a TON of guests to build up.
> 
> 2) When I was finally seated on the ride, our group waited about 5 minutes for the cast member to secure the restraints in the room next to ours.  This was my first time on the ride so I don't know what's normal, but the load/unload felt incredibly slow.
> 
> 
> I thought the ride was great, though after reading the glowing praise for all its "next level" technology, I was surprised at how blurry the video was.  For much of the ride, I was seeing double rather than a true 3D effect.  I really haven't heard anyone else mention this, so maybe it's just my eyesight (though my 3D TV at home looks great).  I was in room "C3" which I think is in the upper left of the theater.  Maybe I was too off-center for a perfect 3D image (that's what happens with my TV).  The picture quality was very distracting and took away from the immersion, but I look forward to riding it again from a different vantage point to compare.




I don't understand why they don't simply lead guests to wait in the ride queues instead of holding them at the Pandora bridge. I'd much rather wait in the AC queue than standing there worrying about people shoving past me for 30 minutes. At least once you're in the line there is some order, and they could probably send out 3-4  extra rotations of riders before the normal first ride of the day since it takes people so long to get through the queue and the pre-shows. So far the earliest I have seen reports or someone getting off FoP is 35 minutes after opening. Someone should be getting off at 16 minutes after. And that's if they wait until right at 8am to run the pre-shows. If they let people into the lines 30 minutes before opening, they could start the preshows 10 minutes before. I'm just trying to help you out Disney. You're not making any money from us while we are in line.


----------



## LMO429

Since the lines for Pandora are so long. Are you able to bring a toddler to just wait on line with you and then exit with another parent or is there a a room nearby where the parent can wait and then swithc?? I know the answer is probably no but considering how long the lines are it would make it easier if we could all be together..anyway just a thought. 

with a fastpass how long are the waits????


----------



## Gina Starr

rteetz said:


> After very high waits this morning. I am sure wait times will pick up again mid summer but this week should be a little more quiet around WDW. They also have been getting a lot of rain today.


I thought the waits have been crazy today!! 60 minutes for figment!


----------



## rteetz

Gina Starr said:


> I thought the waits have been crazy today!! 60 minutes for figment!


Interesting. I didn't look elsewhere.


----------



## dina444444

LMO429 said:


> Since the lines for Pandora are so long. Are you able to bring a toddler to just wait on line with you and then exit with another parent or is there a a room nearby where the parent can wait and then swithc?? I know the answer is probably no but considering how long the lines are it would make it easier if we could all be together..anyway just a thought.
> 
> with a fastpass how long are the waits????


Someone that's of minimum height is allowed to do that and go out through a chicken exit but they won't let anyone in the queue that's under the height requirement.


----------



## MagicMike203

I'm sorry if this has been asked, but what is the process for getting into Pandora if you have a fast pass.

We have a fastpass for FoP at 7pm.  Can we expect a line to get into Pandora, and what time would they let us into pandora with a fastpass?


----------



## JessRose

MagicMike203 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked, but what is the process for getting into Pandora if you have a fast pass.
> 
> We have a fastpass for FoP at 7pm.  Can we expect a line to get into Pandora, and what time would they let us into pandora with a fastpass?



I do not believe Pandora was closed for capacity with the exception of the opening weekend.  We were there this past weekend and there were no lines to enter the land at any time.

Edited to clarify there were lines at rope drop of course for both EMH in the morning and for general opening, but it was just as the crowds filtered in.


----------



## gap2368

MagicMike203 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked, but what is the process for getting into Pandora if you have a fast pass.
> 
> We have a fastpass for FoP at 7pm.  Can we expect a line to get into Pandora, and what time would they let us into pandora with a fastpass?


I know opening day latter in the evening they were telling us if we leave we may have to wait in line to get back in, but I do not know if they are still doing this.


----------



## CAS239

MagicMike203 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked, but what is the process for getting into Pandora if you have a fast pass.
> 
> We have a fastpass for FoP at 7pm.  Can we expect a line to get into Pandora, and what time would they let us into pandora with a fastpass?



Likely won't be any lines to get into Pandora. But if there's lines like on opening weekend, then you go up near the entrance to Pandora and they have CM's that allow those with a FP to enter with no wait. They scan your band and verify the FP then let you in. They were recommending showing up 5-10 min before your FP window


----------



## potatoes

A few other thoughts on Pandora while they're on my mind...

Tossing coins into rivers and ponds at the parks is a pet peeve of mine, but seeing it happen in Pandora felt extra disheartening.  The stream at the entrance of NRJ is filled with them!  Don't pollute Pandora!

At FOP, while everyone was fascinated by the avatar in the tank, I was giddy about the other little lab experiments on the desks - ferrofluid, iron filings, vibration tube.  Seeing real science and physics used to tell a theme park story is amazing.  It really makes you think about how strange and mysterious our own world is, and I'm sure it will turn guests of all ages on to science.  Hollywood movie themes aside, when I saw those experiments, that's when I said "this land is a success."  <- Disney, if you expand Pandora, more of this please!


----------



## Aquagirl

A bunch of NRJ fastpasses for this weekend were released.


----------



## reeseman

Disney made one critical error in the design of FoP.  If the attraction can hold 5 hours of guests,where are the restrooms?  None!  What is a parent to do with children who need to go?  I am 71 and visiting in October.  I don't think I could wait that long let alone a 7-8 year old.


----------



## dina444444

Aquagirl said:


> A bunch of NRJ fastpasses for this weekend were released.


It looks like Saturday forward they released a bunch.


----------



## capegirl

reeseman said:


> Disney made one critical error in the design of FoP.  If the attraction can hold 5 hours of guests,where are the restrooms?  None!  What is a parent to do with children who need to go?  I am 71 and visiting in October.  I don't think I could wait that long let alone a 7-8 year old.



It's a Disney endurance test. When nature calls the line gets shorter.


----------



## lorenni

hiroMYhero said:


> FEA offers Rider Swap. Babies who are sleeping are not allowed on the ride so Swap passes have been given out.
> 
> If the sleeping baby rule is true for NRJ, then the Rider Swap will apply.
> 
> ETA: This is from undercovertourist.com
> "Na'vi River Journey has no height restrictions or similar warnings. Guests must transfer from wheelchairs/EVC's to the ride vehicle. Rider switch will be offered."



For consideration, we had Peter Pan FP and the baby was sleeping, and they would NOT allow rider swap nor would they give us replacement FP. So I would not count on it for any ride without a height requirement.


----------



## rteetz

potatoes said:


> A few other thoughts on Pandora while they're on my mind...
> 
> Tossing coins into rivers and ponds at the parks is a pet peeve of mine, but seeing it happen in Pandora felt extra disheartening.  The stream at the entrance of NRJ is filled with them!  Don't pollute Pandora!
> 
> At FOP, while everyone was fascinated by the avatar in the tank, I was giddy about the other little lab experiments on the desks - ferrofluid, iron filings, vibration tube.  Seeing real science and physics used to tell a theme park story is amazing.  It really makes you think about how strange and mysterious our own world is, and I'm sure it will turn guests of all ages on to science.  Hollywood movie themes aside, when I saw those experiments, that's when I said "this land is a success."  <- Disney, if you expand Pandora, more of this please!


I thought the same thing about the coins. I can understand a fountain or something but this is a stream in a beautiful setting. Throwing coins in there is just not good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

potatoes said:


> A few other thoughts on Pandora while they're on my mind...
> 
> Tossing coins into rivers and ponds at the parks is a pet peeve of mine, but seeing it happen in Pandora felt extra disheartening.  The stream at the entrance of NRJ is filled with them!  Don't pollute Pandora!
> 
> At FOP, while everyone was fascinated by the avatar in the tank, I was giddy about the other little lab experiments on the desks - ferrofluid, iron filings, vibration tube.  Seeing real science and physics used to tell a theme park story is amazing.  It really makes you think about how strange and mysterious our own world is, and I'm sure it will turn guests of all ages on to science.  Hollywood movie themes aside, when I saw those experiments, that's when I said "this land is a success."  <- Disney, if you expand Pandora, more of this please!



I thought the same thing re: the coins - I couldn't believe how quickly people were already throwing coins in the Rivers their (although I know at least for small world they collect the coins and donate them to charity - I assume they will do the same here)


----------



## Lost Yeti

LMO429 said:


> Since the lines for Pandora are so long. Are you able to bring a toddler to just wait on line with you and then exit with another parent or is there a a room nearby where the parent can wait and then swithc?? I know the answer is probably no but considering how long the lines are it would make it easier if we could all be together..anyway just a thought.
> 
> with a fastpass how long are the waits????



You can ask for a rider swap pass before entering the queue. One adult waits in line alone while the other waits outside the line with the toddler. Once the first adult gets off the ride, he/she hands the rider swap pass to the second adult who then can enter the fastpass line while adult 1 stays with toddler outside the line. 

My wife and I have done this several times already and it works well. The longest wait we've had with a FP has been ~45 minutes, but most of the time it has been less than 20.


----------



## JDUCKY

reeseman said:


> Disney made one critical error in the design of FoP.  If the attraction can hold 5 hours of guests,where are the restrooms?  None!  What is a parent to do with children who need to go?  I am 71 and visiting in October.  I don't think I could wait that long let alone a 7-8 year old.


Two restrooms in the area. Trade off holding spots in line or ask people behind ya to hold the spot


----------



## ArielSRL

So, I kept up with this thread fairly well until I left for my trip on Saturday...so I have missed quite a bit.

We are headed to AK in the morning but we won't be going into Pandora until about 10am or so. A few questions: how has parking been? Can I still get a spot around 8:15 or 8:30am? Has there been a line into Pandora the last few days? My Dh and ODS have FoP FP but my YDS and I do not. We were planning to grab a rider swap pass. If there is a line, will they only let the 2 of us with FP in without waiting in the line?

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## dina444444

ArielSRL said:


> So, I kept up with this thread fairly well until I left for my trip on Saturday...so I have missed quite a bit.
> 
> We are headed to AK in the morning but we won't be going into Pandora until about 10am or so. A few questions: how has parking been? Can I still get a spot around 8:15 or 8:30am? Has there been a line into Pandora the last few days? My Dh and ODS have FoP FP but my YDS and I do not. We were planning to grab a rider swap pass. If there is a line, will they only let the 2 of us with FP in without waiting in the line?
> 
> Thanks, in advance!


You should be completely fine with parking. I never had an issue parking last week with the 5 days I was AK and each was arriving at different times. I went on the 28th and arrived around 9:15am and there was plenty of parking at that time.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> So, I kept up with this thread fairly well until I left for my trip on Saturday...so I have missed quite a bit.
> 
> We are headed to AK in the morning but we won't be going into Pandora until about 10am or so. A few questions: how has parking been? Can I still get a spot around 8:15 or 8:30am? Has there been a line into Pandora the last few days? My Dh and ODS have FoP FP but my YDS and I do not. We were planning to grab a rider swap pass. If there is a line, will they only let the 2 of us with FP in without waiting in the line?
> 
> Thanks, in advance!


Hi Renee, no one has mentioned any parking problems lately. There's also been no mention of lines into Pandora at that time of the morning.

For FP: If there is a line to enter Pandora, go to the FP line and explain you are planning to use Rider Swap. With that info, you'll be allowed in with the guys.


----------



## wilkeliza

reeseman said:


> Disney made one critical error in the design of FoP.  If the attraction can hold 5 hours of guests,where are the restrooms?  None!  What is a parent to do with children who need to go?  I am 71 and visiting in October.  I don't think I could wait that long let alone a 7-8 year old.



Are there many other theme parks with bathrooms in lines? I can only think of one I've ever been to. Yes the queue can be that long but heck I waited 5 hours in a comic con line and did not get to take a bathroom break. It was pretty much a known that getting in line with a wait like that meant go before and drink as little as possible until you were done.


----------



## ArielSRL

dina444444 said:


> You should be completely fine with parking. I never had an issue parking last week with the 5 days I was AK and each was arriving at different times. I went on the 28th and arrived around 9:15am and there was plenty of parking at that time.





hiroMYhero said:


> Hi Renee, no one has mentioned any parking problems lately. There's also been no mention of lines into Pandora at that time of the morning.
> 
> For FP: If there is a line to enter Pandora, go to the FP line and explain you are planning to use Rider Swap. With that info, you'll be allowed in with the guys.


Thank you so much!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I'm in the standby queue for FOP right now and I'm really impressed. We used the FP queue during the preview I came to. 

The wait time went from 15 to 45 to 75 while I waited in line to get in line. Oh well, I'm committed to this now!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I waited 35 even though 75 was posted when I entered the queue. 

I looked around some during the ride and it was really cool to see how the whole room moves around. I'm really impressed with this ride. I'd wait an hour for it, and for me, that's saying something.


----------



## AngiTN

There is a nice feature about the line that I hadn't noticed being mentioned. It's part of the intention of the design, at least I assume it is.
They designed it so that the weaving and length of the line, and the load ratio, work together so that you never stand for any length in one spot.
It's continually moving along, baring any outages at least. Outages changes things but if all theaters are operating correctly you never really stop moving along the line. You aren't rushing along so you can see things but you also don't just stand so it doesn't feel like you are in line as long as you are. At least that is how we felt during our 2 trips through the FP line, one during regular morning open and one during EMH
Something about just standing in line for 2 hours and inching along feels worse than continually moving for 2 hours.


----------



## RedSox68

AngiTN said:


> There is a nice feature about the line that I hadn't noticed being mentioned. It's part of the intention of the design, at least I assume it is.
> They designed it so that the weaving and length of the line, and the load ratio, work together so that you never stand for any length in one spot.
> It's continually moving along, baring any outages at least. Outages changes things but if all theaters are operating correctly you never really stop moving along the line. You aren't rushing along so you can see things but you also don't just stand so it doesn't feel like you are in line as long as you are. At least that is how we felt during our 2 trips through the FP line, one during regular morning open and one during EMH
> Something about just standing in line for 2 hours and inching along feels worse than continually moving for 2 hours.



Like being in a traffic jam -- as long as you are continually moving forward, it doesn't seem so bad


----------



## BuckeyeBama

AngiTN said:


> There is a nice feature about the line that I hadn't noticed being mentioned. It's part of the intention of the design, at least I assume it is.
> They designed it so that the weaving and length of the line, and the load ratio, work together so that you never stand for any length in one spot.
> It's continually moving along, baring any outages at least. Outages changes things but if all theaters are operating correctly you never really stop moving along the line. You aren't rushing along so you can see things but you also don't just stand so it doesn't feel like you are in line as long as you are. At least that is how we felt during our 2 trips through the FP line, one during regular morning open and one during EMH
> Something about just standing in line for 2 hours and inching along feels worse than continually moving for 2 hours.


If there are any problems at all, you do a lot of standing in one spot. My feet were killing me after one particular time through the queue because of this. But I agree that the queue is set up in a way that allows this to be minimized if there are no issues with ride loading.


----------



## Gina Starr

AngiTN said:


> There is a nice feature about the line that I hadn't noticed being mentioned. It's part of the intention of the design, at least I assume it is.
> They designed it so that the weaving and length of the line, and the load ratio, work together so that you never stand for any length in one spot.
> It's continually moving along, baring any outages at least. Outages changes things but if all theaters are operating correctly you never really stop moving along the line. You aren't rushing along so you can see things but you also don't just stand so it doesn't feel like you are in line as long as you are. At least that is how we felt during our 2 trips through the FP line, one during regular morning open and one during EMH
> Something about just standing in line for 2 hours and inching along feels worse than continually moving for 2 hours.


I noticed this too at least for the first half of the line. I was thinking to myself how it was great that we were constantly moving when we all of a sudden stopped. I'm not sure exactly what happened but my guess is at least 1-2 theaters went down because we were at a stand still for a while and our 100 minute wait turned into about 180. Even after we started moving again it wasn't at a steady pace so I'm guessing they had a backlog of FP people they had to get through


----------



## ThistleMae

I've been following this thread since the first post.  I'm beginning to think I may not be able to get a FP for FOP because we are staying offsite.  Kenny the Pirate indicated it is unlikely that anyone will be able to get a FP at 30 days out for this particular ride.  A couple of folks in here said to try at 7 a.m. on your 30 day mark.  Somewhere else I read you can book your FP+ starting at midnight on your 30 day mark.  I would hate to miss this ride, since I don't get down to Florida that often.  I can't stand in line for 3-5 hours, I just can't (knee issues).  I will keep trying everyday, throughout the day when the time comes.  I'm trying not to get discouraged but I also want to prepare myself....I may not get a FP+.


----------



## poison ivy

ThistleMae said:


> I've been following this thread since the first post.  I'm beginning to think I may not be able to get a FP for FOP because we are staying offsite.  Kenny the Pirate indicated it is unlikely that anyone will be able to get a FP at 30 days out for this particular ride.  A couple of folks in here said to try at 7 a.m. on your 30 day mark.  Somewhere else I read you can book your FP+ starting at midnight on your 30 day mark.  I would hate to miss this ride, since I don't get down to Florida that often.  I can't stand in line for 3-5 hours, I just can't (knee issues).  I will keep trying everyday, throughout the day when the time comes.  I'm trying not to get discouraged but I also want to prepare myself....I may not get a FP+.



That does seem like a challenge.  Good luck. 

I'm thinking I may not have any luck getting a FP+ at 60 days with a short trip planned.  If many are finding them at Day 4 of their trip when the window opens up this will cut me out of the loop with a 3day stay.

In any event, we'll rope drop if we can't get anything either.


----------



## JessRose

ThistleMae said:


> I've been following this thread since the first post.  I'm beginning to think I may not be able to get a FP for FOP because we are staying offsite.  Kenny the Pirate indicated it is unlikely that anyone will be able to get a FP at 30 days out for this particular ride.  A couple of folks in here said to try at 7 a.m. on your 30 day mark.  Somewhere else I read you can book your FP+ starting at midnight on your 30 day mark.  I would hate to miss this ride, since I don't get down to Florida that often.  I can't stand in line for 3-5 hours, I just can't (knee issues).  I will keep trying everyday, throughout the day when the time comes.  I'm trying not to get discouraged but I also want to prepare myself....I may not get a FP+.



Even without a FastPass+, you can ride without a 3-5 hour wait if you plan ahead.  We arrived about 45 minutes before park opening and were within the first 100 people on the ride.  We "walked on".  We rode a total of 4 times that day, our shortest wait was the first ride that morning..  It was extremely difficult for me to avoid taking pictures of the queue and just keep moving, but it was worth doing so.


----------



## marciemi

poison ivy said:


> That does seem like a challenge.  Good luck.
> 
> I'm thinking I may not have any luck getting a FP+ at 60 days with a short trip planned.  If many are finding them at Day 4 of their trip when the window opens up this will cut me out of the loop with a 3day stay.
> 
> In any event, we'll rope drop if we can't get anything either.


They really don't seem to be going that fast, especially if you're willing to ride late afternoon/evening.  I can't look any more since we just returned from a stay, but on Monday I was looking 50-60 days out and not having trouble finding availability each day, albeit mostly after 4pm.  It's not like FEA was at its highest point (or even still now) where you can't get it on your 60 days exactly but only later in your trip.


----------



## poison ivy

marciemi said:


> They really don't seem to be going that fast, especially if you're willing to ride late afternoon/evening.  I can't look any more since we just returned from a stay, but on Monday I was looking 50-60 days out and not having trouble finding availability each day, albeit mostly after 4pm.  It's not like FEA was at its highest point (or even still now) where you can't get it on your 60 days exactly but only later in your trip.



This is good to know.  Thanks.  I'm dealing with Labor Day weekend so fingers crossed!


----------



## travelgirl77

poison ivy said:


> That does seem like a challenge.  Good luck.
> 
> I'm thinking I may not have any luck getting a FP+ at 60 days with a short trip planned.  If many are finding them at Day 4 of their trip when the window opens up this will cut me out of the loop with a 3day stay.
> 
> In any event, we'll rope drop if we can't get anything either.



Just to let you know, I booked my FPs yesterday at the 60 day mark and there were a lot of times available for FOP.  I snagged one for our second day, so there is definitely hope for you!


----------



## dorchrislen

My AK  Day is July 14. I've been checking  at 4 AM every day (yes, I am on the West Coast) 30 days out just to see if there are any FoP FPs,  and there have not been any no matter what time of day. So I am not holding my breath  that there will be any on June 14 when I can get them, but plan to get there an hour before the 9 o'clock opening or 8 o'clock if it is moved.


----------



## CAS239

ThistleMae said:


> I've been following this thread since the first post.  I'm beginning to think I may not be able to get a FP for FOP because we are staying offsite.  Kenny the Pirate indicated it is unlikely that anyone will be able to get a FP at 30 days out for this particular ride.  A couple of folks in here said to try at 7 a.m. on your 30 day mark.  Somewhere else I read you can book your FP+ starting at midnight on your 30 day mark.  I would hate to miss this ride, since I don't get down to Florida that often.  I can't stand in line for 3-5 hours, I just can't (knee issues).  I will keep trying everyday, throughout the day when the time comes.  I'm trying not to get discouraged but I also want to prepare myself....I may not get a FP+.



It's 7am est. It use to be midnight about a year ago. So be on at 6:55am and be quick. It's the hardest FP to get.

I've never see FoP as a FP 30 days out. River Journey, frozen, 7dmt..all pop up 30 days out, but with FoP I wouldn't hold my breath


----------



## rteetz

At 3:30 EST it is a 90 min wait for FoP and a 60 min wait for NRJ.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> At 3:30 EST it is a 90 min wait for FoP and a 60 min wait for NRJ.


That's not bad at all for June 7th.


----------



## cigar95

rteetz said:


> At 3:30 EST it is a 90 min wait for FoP and a 60 min wait for NRJ.


Weather seems ok. . . . . .  . Maybe this is the "mid-day lull" that we've been seeing, combined with the gradual easing of the opening day rush and the full fury of summer crowds not yet present.


----------



## rteetz

cigar95 said:


> Weather seems ok. . . . . .  . Maybe this is the "mid-day lull" that we've been seeing, combined with the gradual easing of the opening day rush and the full fury of summer crowds not yet present.


Yes there most definitely is a mid day lull.


----------



## Gina Starr

cigar95 said:


> Weather seems ok. . . . . .  . Maybe this is the "mid-day lull" that we've been seeing, combined with the gradual easing of the opening day rush and the full fury of summer crowds not yet present.


It's been constantly raining since 10am. I think it stopped around 3:30ish. I was at MK but checking the wait times at AK because I plan on heading over tonight and was pretty surprised when I saw the low waits in Pandora since MK has had pretty long waits all day including full shows for both Country Bears and Tiki Room.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

How are the waits for FoP and NRJ when you have a FP+ now?  Still pretty reasonable?


----------



## marciemi

As of Sat and Sun, FOP was about 10-12 minutes (before preshows) with a FP and Na'vi was about 5 or so.


----------



## rteetz

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> How are the waits for FoP and NRJ when you have a FP+ now?  Still pretty reasonable?


Last Wednesday FoP was maybe 5ish minutes with a FP.


----------



## DerEchte

Last Thursday at around 7pm I went into the standby line for FOP, awaiting a 180 minutes wait...

Turns out I only had to wait around 30 minutes. The line began right where the big laboratory is.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

DerEchte said:


> Last Thursday at around 7pm I went into the standby line for FOP, awaiting a 180 minutes wait...
> 
> Turns out I only had to wait around 30 minutes. The line began right where the big laboratory is.


That's a fairly massive overprediction of wait time. Posted time was 150 minutes more than actual wait. Wonder why- and how often that happens.


----------



## Spacecow

DerEchte said:


> Last Thursday at around 7pm I went into the standby line for FOP, awaiting a 180 minutes wait...
> 
> Turns out I only had to wait around 30 minutes. The line began right where the big laboratory is.



Wow! I was there that day too. Wish I'd known about the low waits  we didn't even attempt standby for FOP because the lines were longer than we cared to wait in, even duiring EMH, and we didn't want to rope drop either. I kind of regret not seeing the queue, it looks really cool in the pics/videos I see. But maybe next time.


----------



## Spacecow

potatoes said:


> I thought the ride was great, though after reading the glowing praise for all its "next level" technology, I was surprised at how blurry the video was. For much of the ride, I was seeing double rather than a true 3D effect. I really haven't heard anyone else mention this, so maybe it's just my eyesight (though my 3D TV at home looks great). I was in room "C3" which I think is in the upper left of the theater. Maybe I was too off-center for a perfect 3D image (that's what happens with my TV). The picture quality was very distracting and took away from the immersion, but I look forward to riding it again from a different vantage point to compare.



The same thing happened to me! I don't remember what room we were in. But both my sister and I were somewhat disappointed in how blurry parts of the movie were. I think about halfway through the blurriness went away so I'm not sure if it was our eyes or something else. We both have bad eyesight but were both wearing contacts. I should've asked the other people in our room if it looked blurry for them, but I didn't. I didn't hear anyone commenting on that as we were leaving though, just a lot of "that ride was awesome"- which it was, i just wish it had been clearer.


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

Spacecow said:


> The same thing happened to me! I don't remember what room we were in. But both my sister and I were somewhat disappointed in how blurry parts of the movie were. I think about halfway through the blurriness went away so I'm not sure if it was our eyes or something else. We both have bad eyesight but were both wearing contacts. I should've asked the other people in our room if it looked blurry for them, but I didn't. I didn't hear anyone commenting on that as we were leaving though, just a lot of "that ride was awesome"- which it was, i just wish it had been clearer.



I think it has to do with where you were seated and possibly the glasses. I've been in C3 2/8 times that I've been on FoP and since I'm a single rider, I'm always in seat 16 (so all the way at the top left corner of the screen) and you can tell that there's a difference in quality. 

I find that if I look at something in my peripheral vision, it's blurry, I have to turn my whole head so that the glasses are really working. I think because they're kind of like bifocals, you have to focus in on that "sweet spot" (basically just follow the Navi guide on the banshee in front of you) to not notice a difference in quality.


----------



## rteetz

DisneyKoolaid said:


> I think it has to do with where you were seated and possibly the glasses. I've been in C3 2/8 times that I've been on FoP and since I'm a single rider, I'm always in seat 16 (so all the way at the top left corner of the screen) and you can tell that there's a difference in quality.
> 
> I find that if I look at something in my peripheral vision, it's blurry, I have to turn my whole head so that the glasses are really working. I think because they're kind of like bifocals, you have to focus in on that "sweet spot" (basically just follow the Navi guide on the banshee in front of you) to not notice a difference in quality.


I rode twice and was a single rider both times and was never in seat 16. Was in seat 4 and seat 15.


----------



## matthew_hull

rteetz said:


>



There's me (holding the large camera and with a searching look) at 7:33!


----------



## ThistleMae

marciemi said:


> They really don't seem to be going that fast, especially if you're willing to ride late afternoon/evening.  I can't look any more since we just returned from a stay, but on Monday I was looking 50-60 days out and not having trouble finding availability each day, albeit mostly after 4pm.  It's not like FEA was at its highest point (or even still now) where you can't get it on your 60 days exactly but only later in your trip.


I really hope this might be the case.  My date is June 22nd.  I don't care what time we get it, as long as we do!  Fingers Crossed.


----------



## ThistleMae

CAS239 said:


> It's 7am est. It use to be midnight about a year ago. So be on at 6:55am and be quick. It's the hardest FP to get.
> 
> I've never see FoP as a FP 30 days out. River Journey, frozen, 7dmt..all pop up 30 days out, but with FoP I wouldn't hold my breath


Thanks....I was wondering about the midnight thing since I hadn't heard that before.  Someone else said if I can't get the FP for our party of 3, to try for one at a time...and see if I can overlap the times.  Any thoughts?


----------



## poison ivy

matthew_hull said:


> There's me (holding the large camera and with a searching look) at 7:33!


What I couldn't understand from the video was what the approx. 2hr. long line to get into Pandora at the entrance was for when it appeared you could easily bypass it and walk right into the land from the Africa side.


----------



## lynn_s

poison ivy said:


> What I couldn't understand from the video was what the approx. 2hr. long line to get into Pandora at the entrance was for when it appeared you could easily bypass it and walk right into the land from the Africa side.



Ah, but you couldn't - they had CM's stationed on the Aftrica side, and it was exit only (at least it was when there was a line to get in to Pandora - I think now its open both ways)


----------



## TLPL

DisneyKoolaid said:


> I think it has to do with where you were seated and possibly the glasses. I've been in C3 2/8 times that I've been on FoP and since I'm a single rider, I'm always in seat 16 (so all the way at the top left corner of the screen) and you can tell that there's a difference in quality..


Is the single rider line in use now?


----------



## CAS239

ThistleMae said:


> Thanks....I was wondering about the midnight thing since I hadn't heard that before.  Someone else said if I can't get the FP for our party of 3, to try for one at a time...and see if I can overlap the times.  Any thoughts?



Yes. That's a good option that many do if they can't find the same time slot.

One person say 1-2pm
Second person 1:15-2:15pm
Third person 1:30-2:30

With the 5 min before and 15 min after that whole party could enter together 1:25-2:15pm

It's a lot easier for rides like TT, Toy Story, etc..FOP will be hard but it's possible


----------



## CAS239

poison ivy said:


> What I couldn't understand from the video was what the approx. 2hr. long line to get into Pandora at the entrance was for when it appeared you could easily bypass it and walk right into the land from the Africa side.



The entrance from Africa has only recently been opened up as an entrance.

To manage the crowds around the grand opening they had CM's over there and it was only used as an exit so they could control the line and how many people were going into Pandora


----------



## poison ivy

lynn_s said:


> Ah, but you couldn't - they had CM's stationed on the Aftrica side, and it was exit only (at least it was when there was a line to get in to Pandora - I think now its open both ways)





CAS239 said:


> The entrance from Africa has only recently been opened up as an entrance.
> 
> To manage the crowds around the grand opening they had CM's over there and it was only used as an exit so they could control the line and how many people were going into Pandora



I just rewatched that video and it is deceiving. It appears to show the camera following a handful of guests who are clearly walking in from the Africa side.


----------



## AngiTN

poison ivy said:


> I just rewatched that video and it is deceiving. It appears to show the camera following a handful of guests who are clearly walking in from the Africa side.


I haven't seen when the video was posted. Is it possible they may have spliced in footage from a couple of days after opening day? They had the Africa entrance open by Monday (Memorial Day) of opening weekend


----------



## poison ivy

AngiTN said:


> I haven't seen when the video was posted. Is it possible they may have spliced in footage from a couple of days after opening day? They had the Africa entrance open by Monday (Memorial Day) of opening weekend



very possible.  It seems to break to that area with no continuity.


----------



## RedSox68

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> That's a fairly massive overprediction of wait time. Posted time was 150 minutes more than actual wait. Wonder why- and how often that happens.



That type of error would cause people not to even bother to get in line.  Maybe they will iron all this out as they get in the swing of it all.


----------



## SgtTibbs

New pet peeve. People who take flash photos of bioluminescent plants.


----------



## yulilin3

SgtTibbs said:


> New pet peeve. People who take flash photos of bioluminescent plants.


OMG YES!!!


----------



## PrincessP

We check into Animal Kingdom Lodge on Friday, 6/9. We are planning for AK park visit that same day. 

1) will parking at AK be a problem at 1:30-2:00 ish that afternoon?  That is our anticipated arrival time.  Has the parking lot been filling to capacity?  

2) do we have to check into AK Lodge first in order to get our "staying on property" free parking pass?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RedSox68 said:


> That type of error would cause people not to even bother to get in line.  Maybe they will iron all this out as they get in the swing of it all.



I've seen reports they have been doing the same on Frozen Ever After - that the posted time is much longer than in reality.  I wonder if it is to discourage people from getting in line and then also people are happy when the wait is less than the posted amount (though a 180min posted time vs 30min reality seems like a really big difference and at only 30 mins you'd think they'd be ok with people getting in line then)


----------



## RedSox68

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've seen reports they have been doing the same on Frozen Ever After - that the posted time is much longer than in reality.  I wonder if it is to discourage people from getting in line and then also people are happy when the wait is less than the posted amount (though a 180min posted time vs 30min reality seems like a really big difference and at only 30 mins you'd think they'd be ok with people getting in line then)



Personally I think that's a stinky way to "deceive" people.  It would cause me to walk away from the area completely if I saw times that long and just try again later -- meaning that without knowing it I missed a good opportunity to get on the ride after all!


----------



## Gina Starr

My husband is in Pandora now for a FOP FP and both FOP and Navi River Journey are down. They apparently had to evacuate the whole building. I didn't even realize they were in the same building.


----------



## RedSox68

Gina Starr said:


> My husband is in Pandora now for a FOP FP and both FOP and Navi River Journey are down. They apparently had to evacuate the whole building. I didn't even realize they were in the same building.



Geez, why did they have to evacuate?  Sounds like they are still working the kinks out!


----------



## Gina Starr

RedSox68 said:


> Geez, why did they have to evacuate?  Sounds like they are still working the kinks out!


The cms at the front have no idea. I'm guessing it just happened. I will update if he finds out what happened


----------



## dina444444

Gina Starr said:


> The cms at the front have no idea. I'm guessing it just happened. I will update if he finds out what happened


If they had to evacuate both buildings it sounds like something more serious happened then just a down ride and FoP does not go down the way a normal ride does since it has 4 theatres and it's usually an individual theatre that goes down.


----------



## RedSox68

dina444444 said:


> *If they had to evacuate both buildings it sounds like something more serious happened then just a down ride* and FoP does not go down the way a normal ride does since it has 4 theatres and it's usually an individual theatre that goes down.



Exactly -- if the ride went down they normally let people wait in line to see if they can get it up and running.  I've never seen them evacuate a building because a ride went down -- unless they were just clearing the building because they don't expect the ride to be back up any time soon.


----------



## dina444444

RedSox68 said:


> Exactly -- if the ride went down they normally let people wait in line to see if they can get it up and running.  I've never seen them evacuate a building because a ride went down -- unless they were just clearing the building because they don't expect the ride to be back up any time soon.


I've been cleared out of a building before at Disneyland with Indy, but that was after waiting for 20 minutes and the ride had not come back online. They did do guest recovery then by giving everyone a ride re admittance ticket that was good everywhere but like RSR.


----------



## AngiTN

RedSox68 said:


> Exactly -- if the ride went down they normally let people wait in line to see if they can get it up and running.  I've never seen them evacuate a building because a ride went down -- unless they were just clearing the building because they don't expect the ride to be back up any time soon.


We've had to leave the ride area many times when a ride when down. As you said, when they don't expect it to be back up soon they do indeed clear the building. They won't just let you stand around waiting. Not Pandora rides, we were lucky in that they never went down while we were in line but other rides, yes.


----------



## Gina Starr

Since my husband didn't scan for FP before it went down, he got the anytime FP added automatically. He heard people who were either on the ride when it went down or people in line being told to go to guest relations. He said there was "Disney police" there too.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> If they had to evacuate both buildings it sounds like something more serious happened then just a down ride and FoP does not go down the way a normal ride does since it has 4 theatres and it's usually an individual theatre that goes down.


Agreed. This seems like more than just a ride issue.


----------



## Chelsea510

Looks like NRJ is back up. About to ride with FP since it was down during my original FP time


----------



## Lost Yeti

RedSox68 said:


> Geez, why did they have to evacuate?  Sounds like they are still working the kinks out!



Blog Mickey reporting it was a fire alarm. Sounds like it's still unclear though


----------



## PrincessV

I have a FOP standby queue question... with posted wait times being so off at times, can anyone name a few things to look for in the queue that would let me know how far along I might be? Like, "if you've been waiting 45 mins and haven't made it past the blue guy in the tank, forget it: you've got another 2 hours to go"? We've only gone FP but would like to try standby at some point - but we won't make it much more than an hour+ so it would be helpful to have some idea as to what standby queue "scenes" correspond to how much farther there is to go.


----------



## Gina Starr

Yep they are both back up. My husband rode NRJ standby and happened to be in the right place at the right time and it was a walk on. He went to use his FP for FOP and just texted saying he should have got in standby line cause it was pretty much walk on too.


----------



## Chelsea510

FOP also just opened up. Got lucky and got into the standby line on our way to NRJ


----------



## dina444444

PrincessV said:


> I have a FOP standby queue question... with posted wait times being so off at times, can anyone name a few things to look for in the queue that would let me know how far along I might be? Like, "if you've been waiting 45 mins and haven't made it past the blue guy in the tank, forget it: you've got another 2 hours to go"? We've only gone FP but would like to try standby at some point - but we won't make it much more than an hour+ so it would be helpful to have some idea as to what standby queue "scenes" correspond to how much farther there is to go.


You start outside on a winding path. Then it goes into the caverns which has 2 rooms, this is the part of the queue where it can be different each time because some of these switchbacks can be added in or not used. From there you go into the airlock which is the smallest room and has no switchbacks. The airlock room is what where the water fountains and bottle refill is. From there you go into the pre bioluminescence room and then into the bioluminescence room. The bioluminescence room you go through switchbacks that have you go up a ramp. The next room is the lab where the avatar animatronic is. The last room is the one with the banshee mural. After that you are sent to one of 3 lines that detemeine which level you are on and that line is usually no more than 10 minutes until you are sent into the compartment for the preshow.


----------



## gometros

CAS239 said:


> The entrance from Africa has only recently been opened up as an entrance.
> 
> To manage the crowds around the grand opening they had CM's over there and it was only used as an exit so they could control the line and how many people were going into Pandora



We were the Friday and Saturday. Friday it was  exit only, Saturday it was not. I guess they change depending on the crowds.


----------



## PrincessV

dina444444 said:


> You start outside on a winding path. Then it goes into the caverns which has 2 rooms, this is the part of the queue where it can be different each time because some of these switchbacks can be added in or not used. From there you go into the airlock which is the smallest room and has no switchbacks. The airlock room is what where the water fountains and bottle refill is. From there you go into the pre bioluminescence room and then into the bioluminescence room. The bioluminescence room you go through switchbacks that have you go up a ramp. The next room is the lab where the avatar animatronic is. The last room is the one with the banshee mural. After that you are sent to one of 3 lines that detemeine which level you are on and that line is usually no more than 10 minutes until you are sent into the compartment for the preshow.


THANK YOU - this is perfect!!


----------



## Disney & ME

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've seen reports they have been doing the same on Frozen Ever After - that the posted time is much longer than in reality.  I wonder if it is to discourage people from getting in line and then also people are happy when the wait is less than the posted amount (though a 180min posted time vs 30min reality seems like a really big difference and at only 30 mins you'd think they'd be ok with people getting in line then)



I think they do this quite often. We had it happen on the second day when Pandora opened. We got off FoP and got back in line on the bridge and were told that there was a 3 hour wait when it reality it was only 90 minutes! It actually is a business model, underpromise and overdeliver.


----------



## AngiTN

Disney & ME said:


> I think they do this quite often. We had it happen on the second day when Pandora opened. We got off FoP and got back in line on the bridge and were told that there was a 3 hour wait when it reality it was only 90 minutes! It actually is a business model, underpromise and overdeliver.


Yea, people rarely complain when their expected 180 min wait turned out to be 90 min but if their 90 min wait turns out to be 120 min they will holler to high heaven.


----------



## sowetanamerican

MDE says they are both down again?


----------



## Spridell

Gina Starr said:


> My husband is in Pandora now for a FOP FP and both FOP and Navi River Journey are down. They apparently had to evacuate the whole building. I didn't even realize they were in the same building.



WOW I didnt know either they were in same building.  Amazing you can never tell when you are inside Pandora.

But you can see here from this pic


----------



## Spridell

sowetanamerican said:


> MDE says they are both down again?




Yup.  I wonder if they are having problems with the fire alarms.


----------



## Barbara C

Quick question - I wasn't able to get a FP+ for FoP for our stay in July.  If we go straight to FoP on a with AK morning EMH, is the wait manageable?


----------



## dina444444

Barbara C said:


> Quick question - I wasn't able to get a FP+ for FoP for our stay in July.  If we go straight to FoP on a with AK morning EMH, is the wait manageable?


Your probably going to want to ask when your trip gets closer. It's been different daily with how the lines are since there isn't a true pattern yet.


----------



## Barbara C

dina444444 said:


> Your probably going to want to ask when your trip gets closer. It's been different daily with how the lines are since there isn't a true pattern yet.



Okay - thanks.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Barbara C said:


> Quick question - I wasn't able to get a FP+ for FoP for our stay in July.  If we go straight to FoP on a with AK morning EMH, is the wait manageable?


If I may what date in July and 30 or 60 day out?


----------



## twentyco

We booked FP 60 days out on May 29, and were able to get FP for flight of passage on July 29 (day after our arrival day) and July 31.  On the 29th, only afternoon times were available (ours is at 3 --- earliest available); on the 31st, we got a morning time.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> WOW I didnt know either they were in same building.  Amazing you can never tell when you are inside Pandora.
> 
> But you can see here from this pic


They aren't exactly the same building but the buildings are connected. The boat ride is in the smaller portion of the building to the right and FoP is in the large part to the left.


----------



## CAS239

Barbara C said:


> Quick question - I wasn't able to get a FP+ for FoP for our stay in July.  If we go straight to FoP on a with AK morning EMH, is the wait manageable?



This will be your best bet, as long as you're on site and there for EMH. Arrive as early as you can and you'll be on with a minimal wait


----------



## tippytoes

As of today, which FP would you say books up the fastest? Or, to put it another way, which ride takes first priority when it comes to booking FPs 60 days out? FoP or FEA (or perhaps 7DMT)? 

Assuming that the goal here is not only to get an FP but also to have my choice of timeslots.


----------



## PolyRob

tippytoes said:


> As of today, which FP would you say books up the fastest? Or, to put it another way, which ride takes first priority when it comes to booking FPs 60 days out? FoP or FEA (or perhaps 7DMT)?
> 
> Assuming that the goal here is not only to get an FP but also to have my choice of timeslots.


Based on my recent bookings, I would say you listed it in the correct order: FoP, FEA, and 7DMT.


----------



## CAS239

tippytoes said:


> As of today, which FP would you say books up the fastest? Or, to put it another way, which ride takes first priority when it comes to booking FPs 60 days out? FoP or FEA (or perhaps 7DMT)?
> 
> Assuming that the goal here is not only to get an FP but also to have my choice of timeslots.



Easily FoP, no doubt about it.

I've never seen FoP at 30 days out. I have seen 7dmt and Frozen at 30 days or less. Between 7dmt and Frozen, I think it's about a toss up which is harder to get


----------



## LCoulter

From what I understand, Disney is limiting the number of people into Pandora but even so, how bad is the crowd to just look around?

Is it wall to wall people, shoulder to shoulder, inching their way trying to see the land? 

I remember trying to see Osborne Lights once and it was a miserable experience because it was a gridlock of people.

Anyone have pictures of what the crowds look like on the walkways?  Can anyone share their experience with the crowds?  Also please tell me the time of day you went.  I would think rope drop crowds would be very different than late morning or afternoon.


----------



## Delirium

A lot of blue, with pointy ears and tails.


----------



## NeuroCindy

It's crowded, but definitely not shoulder to shoulder inching.  I could freely walk around, just have to dodge around people some.  I wasn't there on 5/31.

ETA: I was in pandora at different times ranging from 12pm to 10:30pm.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LCoulter said:


> From what I understand, Disney is limiting the number of people into Pandora but even so, how bad is the crowd to just look around?
> 
> Is it wall to wall people, shoulder to shoulder, inching their way trying to see the land?
> 
> I remember trying to see Osborne Lights once and it was a miserable experience because it was a gridlock of people.
> 
> Anyone have pictures of what the crowds look like on the walkways?  Can anyone share their experience with the crowds?  Also please tell me the time of day you went.  I would think rope drop crowds would be very different than late morning or afternoon.



I really didn't find it that bad.  There are a few points where there can be crowds waiting (like for a photopass spot or when there is/was the long line to get into the store.  But other than that, the queues for the rides do absorb a lot of people and there are a lot of little trails that don't seem to get too crowded.   I never found it as bad as areas of Fantasyland, for example, get


----------



## RedSox68

Sorry, but what is 7DMT?  Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

RedSox68 said:


> Sorry, but what is 7DMT?  Thanks.


7 dwarves mine train


----------



## RedSox68

yulilin3 said:


> 7 dwarves mine train



Thank you much.  I guess I don't go there enough to know all the shortcut names for the FP options


----------



## Linkura

Both rides are closed again... what is going on?


----------



## ucfknight

Linkura said:


> Both rides are closed again... what is going on?


And have been for at least an hour.  They apparently are having some serious issues.


----------



## palmtreelover08

hi- I've been stalking the wait time the last two days (my FP day is coming up)- and both times, both Pandora rides were listed as "temporarily closed".  They are indoor right- so the weather would not affect them? Or are they closed for volume of people or is this similar to the FEA issues in the beginning?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cinderella94

I saw on another board that the fire alarm went off and all were evacuated.


----------



## HydroGuy

LCoulter said:


> From what I understand, Disney is limiting the number of people into Pandora but even so, how bad is the crowd to just look around?
> 
> Is it wall to wall people, shoulder to shoulder, inching their way trying to see the land?
> 
> I remember trying to see Osborne Lights once and it was a miserable experience because it was a gridlock of people.
> 
> Anyone have pictures of what the crowds look like on the walkways?  Can anyone share their experience with the crowds?  Also please tell me the time of day you went.  I would think rope drop crowds would be very different than late morning or afternoon.


I agree with others. Lots of people in Pandora but nowhere near wall to wall people. I did not feel uncomfortable at all with the crowds there when just walking around.


----------



## erionm

An alarm went off in the building which caused them to evacuate the rides.  Both are evacuated because the share the same building.  Reedy Creek FD needs to inspect the building before anyone will be allowed back in.

They were also evacuated yesterday, which turned out to be a false alarm.


----------



## Spridell

Cinderella94 said:


> I saw on another board that the fire alarm went off and all were evacuated.



Went off again

Pictures on twitter of people evacuating out of back exits of building

 2 days in a row on Disneys most popular 2 rides is not good at all.


----------



## AngiTN

Something truly odd about that too.
They operated without issue on opening weekend, and on through opening week. With extremely high crowds, higher than are there now, I dare say. 
Did they push it too hard then? 
Is there an alarm within reach of guests and some idiot keeps tripping it off? (I always include the idiot factor)
Something else up?


----------



## ucfknight

Going on 2 hours down now....

2 things:
1.  2+ hours seems like an incredibly long time to clear a false fire alarm
2.  Who was the idiot who thought it was a good idea to have the only 2 rides in a $0.5 billion land share a ride building?  Operationally there would be no benefit.  The only benefit I can think of is maybe a slight lowering of summer energy bills since each building has 1 less outside wall area since they are joined together.  Everything thing else is negative, as we are seeing right now with both rides having to be down at the same time due to a fire alarm issue in one of the buildings. 

Given that I have a very hard-fought FP+ for FoP tonight I hope they get this cleared up soon.


----------



## KimBean

Were they evacuated again? Or still not cleared? Still says closed.


----------



## erionm

KimBean said:


> Were they evacuated again?


Yes


----------



## KimBean

erionm said:


> Yes


 

I didn't really care. An OP asked a question about why it was closed today and was told their was a fake fire yesterday. I was just trying to explain to her/his responder that they are also down today... just in a nice way.


----------



## erionm

KimBean said:


> I didn't really care. An OP asked a question about why it was closed today and was told their was a fake fire yesterday. I was just trying to explain to her/his responder that they are also down today... just in a nice way.



The first part of my post from earlier today was in response to the closure *today*.  The second part was about yesterday.



erionm said:


> An alarm went off in the building which caused them to evacuate the rides.  Both are evacuated because the share the same building.  Reedy Creek FD needs to inspect the building before anyone will be allowed back in.
> 
> They were also evacuated yesterday, which turned out to be a false alarm.


----------



## rteetz

LCoulter said:


> From what I understand, Disney is limiting the number of people into Pandora but even so, how bad is the crowd to just look around?
> 
> Is it wall to wall people, shoulder to shoulder, inching their way trying to see the land?
> 
> I remember trying to see Osborne Lights once and it was a miserable experience because it was a gridlock of people.
> 
> Anyone have pictures of what the crowds look like on the walkways?  Can anyone share their experience with the crowds?  Also please tell me the time of day you went.  I would think rope drop crowds would be very different than late morning or afternoon.


The land hasn't been closed off since opening day and a few days after. 

It's crowded but I never felt overly congested in the land. I could walk freely around without bumping into someone.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Something truly odd about that too.
> They operated without issue on opening weekend, and on through opening week. With extremely high crowds, higher than are there now, I dare say.
> Did they push it too hard then?
> Is there an alarm within reach of guests and some idiot keeps tripping it off? (I always include the idiot factor)
> Something else up?


Not really sure. It is very weird that this has happened twice now.


----------



## HydroGuy

ucfknight said:


> Going on 2 hours down now....
> 
> 2 things:
> 1.  2+ hours seems like an incredibly long time to clear a false fire alarm
> 2. * Who was the idiot who thought it was a good idea to have the only 2 rides in a $0.5 billion land share a ride building?*  Operationally there would be no benefit.  The only benefit I can think of is maybe a slight lowering of summer energy bills since each building has 1 less outside wall area since they are joined together.  Everything thing else is negative, as we are seeing right now with both rides having to be down at the same time due to a fire alarm issue in one of the buildings.
> 
> Given that I have a very hard-fought FP+ for FoP tonight I hope they get this cleared up soon.


Hindsight is always 20/20. I do not see any reason to not have the rides share a building and a lot of reasons for them to share a building. Fire alarms are something that in general are a rare occurrence. Yes it is happening now. Probably won't happen again for the next 10 years.


----------



## KimBean

erionm said:


> The first part of my post from earlier today was in response to the closure *today*.  The second part was about yesterday.



Confusion... confusion... ditzy... read below.


----------



## TLPL

Also, share the same show building save space and free up space for guest area. And have a bigger taller building allows them to build impressive facade. Like in Pandora's case the big stone arxh mountain that hide the show building is just hugh!


----------



## ucfknight

HydroGuy said:


> Hindsight is always 20/20. I do not see any reason to not have the rides share a building and a lot of reasons for them to share a building. Fire alarms are something that in general are a rare occurrence. Yes it is happening now. Probably won't happen again for the next 10 years.


It has happened 3 times in 2 days now.  And Disney has been at this for almost 70 years.  They have people who get paid a lot of money to consider these types of things.


----------



## ucfknight

Both rides have now been down for 3+ hours.


----------



## KimBean

erionm said:


> The first part of my post from earlier today was in response to the closure *today*.  The second part was about yesterday.



Okay, I'm sick that is my excuse. Must have missed your second sentence completely and since thread was moved didn't know who said what.... wait what? lol.

Mea culpa.

And now, something I knew nothing about, I'm completely sucked in. What is happening?


----------



## Spridell

Dont know if this picture has ever been posted before as I have never seen it before today.

This shows FOP being tested and WOW WOW is it a cool picture


----------



## KimBean

Spridell said:


> Dont know if this picture has ever been posted before as I have never seen it before today.
> 
> This shows FOP being tested and WOW WOW is it a cool picture
> 
> View attachment 242999



well oh my. This is certainly different then I pictured it from just seeing the riding seats from behind. Can you tell you are really high up? This is freaking me out.


----------



## tinkstoes

Sitting here by Pongu Pongu. Rides have been closed since we got here today essentially it seems like. We got to AK at about 0915.  The castmembers at the ride entrances keep saying they have no information on what's going on. If it's truly a fire alarm issue then say so and tell us a guess, even in the dark, on a time frame. This is our last day and I won't lie. We will be pretty bummed if we don't get to experience at least one of these rides.


----------



## Linkura

tinkstoes said:


> Sitting here by Pongu Pongu. Rides have been closed since we got here today essentially it seems like. We got to AK at about 0915.  The castmembers at the ride entrances keep saying they have no information on what's going on. If it's truly a fire alarm issue then say so and tell us a guess, even in the dark, on a time frame. This is our last day and I won't lie. We will be pretty bummed if we don't get to experience at least one of these rides.


So they may have been closed all day so far?  Ouch.   Wonder if we will get more info somehow.


----------



## yulilin3

Linkura said:


> So they may have been closed all day?  Ouch.   Wonder if we will get more info somehow.


not officially from Disney. Anything else will be speculation and what "so and so" told us


----------



## KimBean

tinkstoes said:


> Sitting here by Pongu Pongu. Rides have been closed since we got here today essentially it seems like. We got to AK at about 0915.  The castmembers at the ride entrances keep saying they have no information on what's going on. If it's truly a fire alarm issue then say so and tell us a guess, even in the dark, on a time frame. This is our last day and I won't lie. We will be pretty bummed if we don't get to experience at least one of these rides.



This stinks. So sorry!


----------



## tookydo

KimBean said:


> This stinks. So sorry![/QU
> I'm leaning on the test seat as I type. I'm giving up at 2:00.  My 15 year old says he's not leaving.  Lol. They keep announcing they have no idea when or if it will be up. Although i heard two  managers say it was overheating and they need to figure out why.  Not sure what "it" is.  Lots of people standing around.


----------



## Spridell

KimBean said:


> well oh my. This is certainly different then I pictured it from just seeing the riding seats from behind. Can you tell you are really high up? This is freaking me out.



When I rode it I couldnt really tell I was that high up.  You are too focused in the action on the screen to think about anything else.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

If anyone is interested, latest issue of D23 just arrived and has Pandora as the cover story with lots of great pictures and it came with, what I think is, one of the translator cards


----------



## erionm

TheMaxRebo said:


> it came with, what I think is, one of the translator cards


Correct and it's exclusive to the D23 Magazine.


----------



## KimBean

Spridell said:


> When I rode it I couldnt really tell I was that high up.  You are too focused in the action on the screen to think about anything else.



Thank you. Someone told me you are pretty high up on Soain to but that has never bothered me. Something about this straight up and down looking like a cliff gives me the heeb jeebs.


----------



## Gina Starr

AngiTN said:


> Something truly odd about that too.
> They operated without issue on opening weekend, and on through opening week. With extremely high crowds, higher than are there now, I dare say.
> Did they push it too hard then?
> Is there an alarm within reach of guests and some idiot keeps tripping it off? (I always include the idiot factor)
> Something else up?


It's kinda funny. We saw a fire alarm right on the wall in line for NRJ Wednesday when we rode and my husband commented on how some idiot would probably pull it. Then the next day there was a supposed fire alarm. I'm not sure that a guest did actually pull it but I know for sure there's at least one within a guest's reach.


----------



## Lesley Wake

ucfknight said:


> Going on 2 hours down now....
> 
> 2 things:
> 1.  2+ hours seems like an incredibly long time to clear a false fire alarm
> 2.  Who was the idiot who thought it was a good idea to have the only 2 rides in a $0.5 billion land share a ride building?  Operationally there would be no benefit.  The only benefit I can think of is maybe a slight lowering of summer energy bills since each building has 1 less outside wall area since they are joined together.  Everything thing else is negative, as we are seeing right now with both rides having to be down at the same time due to a fire alarm issue in one of the buildings.
> 
> Given that I have a very hard-fought FP+ for FoP tonight I hope they get this cleared up soon.



I'm a fire protection engineer so I have some insight on this stuff in general (but nothing specific for Pandora). For being part of the same building, it makes sense from a building code, cost, and convenience viewpoint. If there were 2 separate buildings they would need to be separated by a certain distance or rated walls, with limited openings between them. I'm not sure the exact layout of the rides and mechanics, but I could see them utilizing space above or below one of the rides to fit in the equipment for the other ride. For cost, it is much much cheaper to just create one fire alarm, fire protection, smoke control, HVAC, lighting, etc system that is sized for one larger building than two separate systems sized for two slightly smaller buildings. From what we hear, the bean counters cut costs on Pandora, so this could be a way that they were able to spend more money on the actual rides and land vs the infrastructure. 

For the fire alarm system, I am surprised that a false alarm could cause the whole building to evacuate. I would have expected some sort of pre-alert system, where the security office gets an alert that an alarm has been triggered and the exact location; that way a guard can be sent to check it out. If it is a false alarm, they can reset it without guests being aware (or at least just a temporary halt to the ride). If it is a real alarm, then either the full fire alarm can be set off and people will be evacuated, or if its not a dire emergency, CMs can evacuate people in smaller groups to prevent a panic. That is similar to stadiums and large assembly venues. 

Now, for these rides I am suspicious that maybe something set off the fire protection system (i.e. automatic sprinklers). If one of those was set off, even in a backstage area of the building, then the building would need to be evacuated. The fire alarm would sound automatically, as when the fire protection system activates it is assumed that there really is a fire vs a false alarm from a fire alarm device. The building would not be able to be occupied until the entire structure (all rooms, including closets, offices, etc) is again protected with the sprinkler system. That would mean the device that set off the sprinklers would need to be replaced and the system re-initiated. That does take time. And if a sprinkler did go off, there is a certain amount of clean-up needed (fire sprinkler water is disgusting-think water that has been sitting in pipes for probably years so it is black and smelly). 

And, in case people are curious, when sprinklers go off, it is nothing like the movies. First, you will have one, maybe two sprinklers go off (they activate based on the temperature of the hot gases in their exact area), but all sprinklers are connected to the same piping system, so even if only one head activates, the water in the entire system may get released in that one area, unless you can turn off the water supply first. Second-sprinkler heads can be set off from heat, but also from impact; a lot of heads are designed with a glass bulb that is blocking the water within the pipes. Within that bulb is a certain fluid which expands when heated (like mercury in a thermometer), once it reaches a certain temperature it will cause the glass to break and water to come out of the opening. But if you hit the head, with say a ladder, it could also break the bulb and cause the sprinkler to go off. 

So, sorry for the long post! And again, these are just my thoughts-no actual knowledge about the situation!


----------



## tinkstoes

We just left. This is a bit ridiculous. We are both very disappointed. Not sure we can make it back tonight and we leave in the morning. I am not pleased to say the least since this was the day I had the best options for fastpasses. Plus I planned this trip as my actual post deployment vacation.


----------



## AngiTN

ucfknight said:


> Going on 2 hours down now....
> 
> 2 things:
> 1.  2+ hours seems like an incredibly long time to clear a false fire alarm
> 2.  Who was the idiot who thought it was a good idea to have the only 2 rides in a $0.5 billion land share a ride building?  Operationally there would be no benefit.  The only benefit I can think of is maybe a slight lowering of summer energy bills since each building has 1 less outside wall area since they are joined together.  Everything thing else is negative, as we are seeing right now with both rides having to be down at the same time due to a fire alarm issue in one of the buildings.
> 
> Given that I have a very hard-fought FP+ for FoP tonight I hope they get this cleared up soon.


I know it's a bummer because it impacts two rides but I think it's a brilliant use to keep a smaller footprint.



tinkstoes said:


> Sitting here by Pongu Pongu. Rides have been closed since we got here today essentially it seems like. We got to AK at about 0915.  The castmembers at the ride entrances keep saying they have no information on what's going on. If it's truly a fire alarm issue then say so and tell us a guess, even in the dark, on a time frame. This is our last day and I won't lie. We will be pretty bummed if we don't get to experience at least one of these rides.


No, never give a time, even a guess of one, ever. It can do nothing but backfire. No good can come from a guestimate of a time.


----------



## AngiTN

tinkstoes said:


> We just left. This is a bit ridiculous. We are both very disappointed. Not sure we can make it back tonight and we leave in the morning. I am not pleased to say the least since this was the day I had the best options for fastpasses. Plus I planned this trip as my actual post deployment vacation.


I am very disappointed for you. I will say, if they come back up, do whatever you possibly can to go back. You said you had a FP, right? You won't be riding stand by?


----------



## dina444444

KimBean said:


> Thank you. Someone told me you are pretty high up on Soain to but that has never bothered me. Something about this straight up and down looking like a cliff gives me the heeb jeebs.


The big difference is in soarin you move up in to the "tower" for FoP your already at the height of the ride when you load if that makes sense.


----------



## AngiTN

dina444444 said:


> The big difference is in soarin you move up in to the "tower" for FoP your already at the height of the ride when you load if that makes sense.


And you can "see" the movement on Soarin' 
You never "see" your seat or the theater movement on FoP


----------



## KimBean

dina444444 said:


> The big difference is in soarin you move up in to the "tower" for FoP your already at the height of the ride when you load if that makes sense.



Yes, it makes perfect sense. So if I am logical about it, it really should be less scary because I am not moving to get there. But, where does logic come in with big chicken fears? HEHE!!! I have to try it, so...


----------



## tinkstoes

AngiTN said:


> I am very disappointed for you. I will say, if they come back up, do whatever you possibly can to go back. You said you had a FP, right? You won't be riding stand by?


We had a fastpass. They changed it to a general for the park but could still use it there


----------



## ifitzger

tinkstoes said:


> Sitting here by Pongu Pongu. Rides have been closed since we got here today essentially it seems like. We got to AK at about 0915.  The castmembers at the ride entrances keep saying they have no information on what's going on. If it's truly a fire alarm issue then say so and tell us a guess, even in the dark, on a time frame. This is our last day and I won't lie. We will be pretty bummed if we don't get to experience at least one of these rides.



Hard to believe this is simply an alarm issue.  After the second time, I would think it would be easier to pay RCFD overtime to stand by at the building until the problem was fixed, rather than evacuate every time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KimBean said:


> Thank you. Someone told me you are pretty high up on Soain to but that has never bothered me. Something about this straight up and down looking like a cliff gives me the heeb jeebs.



Plus on FoP you really can't see "down" as there is always the floor moving with you - you can see over to the other bank of seats you you can see how high others are up which I guess could implicitly tell your brain how high up you are but you really can't explicitly tell how high you are up


----------



## dina444444

KimBean said:


> Yes, it makes perfect sense. So if I am logical about it, it really should be less scary because I am not moving to get there. But, where does logic come in with big chicken fears? HEHE!!! I have to try it, so...


Look straight forward when you ride and you won't even notice where you are.


----------



## corinne025

tinkstoes said:


> We just left. This is a bit ridiculous. We are both very disappointed. Not sure we can make it back tonight and we leave in the morning. I am not pleased to say the least since this was the day I had the best options for fastpasses. Plus I planned this trip as my actual post deployment vacation.


I'm SO sorry!! I would be devastated 

- hope something works out before you leave


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tinkstoes said:


> We just left. This is a bit ridiculous. We are both very disappointed. Not sure we can make it back tonight and we leave in the morning. I am not pleased to say the least since this was the day I had the best options for fastpasses. Plus I planned this trip as my actual post deployment vacation.



I feel very bad for you - that definitely sucks.  I really hope they get it fixed and you are able to go back tonight and enjoy it!


----------



## tookydo

My son waited it out. It's up.  He is in the FoP que.


----------



## Spridell

Seems FOP is up again but Navi Rive is NOT.


----------



## rteetz

ucfknight said:


> Going on 2 hours down now....
> 
> 2 things:
> 1.  2+ hours seems like an incredibly long time to clear a false fire alarm
> 2.  Who was the idiot who thought it was a good idea to have the only 2 rides in a $0.5 billion land share a ride building?  Operationally there would be no benefit.  The only benefit I can think of is maybe a slight lowering of summer energy bills since each building has 1 less outside wall area since they are joined together.  Everything thing else is negative, as we are seeing right now with both rides having to be down at the same time due to a fire alarm issue in one of the buildings.
> 
> Given that I have a very hard-fought FP+ for FoP tonight I hope they get this cleared up soon.


The land cost more than $500 million. Also there was a third ride that was planned that would've been the major ride in the land but was cut. This isn't something that's expected to happen. Its unfortunate ride are down but I can guarantee they want them up and running. You can't not take a fire alarm seriously because if you don't the one time it's an actual fire you could have major problems.


----------



## maryj11

I have a question for those who have ridden both rides in Pandora. 
We make fast passes Monday. We are going to AK for 2 days.
 I'm torn between making 2 FP's for FOP or just getting one for each ride. 
I'm leaning towards getting 2 FP's for FOP. We love the thrill rides at Disney and like the boat rides like Frozen, It's a Small World,and Under the Sea but prefer the more thrilling rides.
What would you do or what is your opinion on what we should do?


----------



## AngiTN

maryj11 said:


> I have a question for those who have ridden both rides in Pandora.
> We make fast passes Monday. We are going to AK for 2 days.
> I'm torn between making 2 FP's for FOP or just getting one for each ride.
> I'm leaning towards getting 2 FP's for FOP. We love the thrill rides at Disney and like the boat rides like Frozen, It's a Small World,and Under the Sea but prefer the more thrilling rides.
> What would you do or what is your opinion on what we should do?


For all of our trips in the foreseeable future we will (at a minimum) FP FoP once, standby FoP once and standby Navi once
I would advise any others to do the same
If I had additional days at AK I would add a 2nd ride on FoP with FP. Only a 3rd day would get a Navi FP


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

maryj11 said:


> I have a question for those who have ridden both rides in Pandora.
> We make fast passes Monday. We are going to AK for 2 days.
> I'm torn between making 2 FP's for FOP or just getting one for each ride.
> I'm leaning towards getting 2 FP's for FOP. We love the thrill rides at Disney and like the boat rides like Frozen, It's a Small World,and Under the Sea but prefer the more thrilling rides.
> What would you do or what is your opinion on what we should do?


I will always get a FP for FoP now. I don't know if I'll ever get a fastpass for the river ride.


----------



## Beth313

If it helps, I see wait times again in the app so they're probably back up now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

maryj11 said:


> I have a question for those who have ridden both rides in Pandora.
> We make fast passes Monday. We are going to AK for 2 days.
> I'm torn between making 2 FP's for FOP or just getting one for each ride.
> I'm leaning towards getting 2 FP's for FOP. We love the thrill rides at Disney and like the boat rides like Frozen, It's a Small World,and Under the Sea but prefer the more thrilling rides.
> What would you do or what is your opinion on what we should do?



I think it is worth doing the standby queue for FoP at least once and the river ride I think is worth doing once but the queue isn't nearly as good so I would still do one and one


----------



## maryj11

AngiTN said:


> For all of our trips in the foreseeable future we will (at a minimum) FP FoP once, standby FoP once and standby Navi once
> I would advise any others to do the same
> If I had additional days at AK I would add a 2nd ride on FoP with FP. Only a 3rd day would get a Navi FP


Ok thank you  I would like to see the queue for FOP but the the longest we are willing to wait is anything under an hour.


----------



## maryj11

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I will always get a FP for FoP now. I don't know if I'll ever get a fastpass for the river ride.


I have heard so many people say they loved the FOP ride and would not wait in line long for the river ride. I think we will make both FP's for FOP and try to do standby for the river ride. If they have a night EMH we will go right before closing for the river ride. Dont think I can get our teen up to get to the morning EMH . She would get up but, grudgingly lol . We both prefer to be in the parks at night.


----------



## CarolynFH

maryj11 said:


> I have a question for those who have ridden both rides in Pandora.
> We make fast passes Monday. We are going to AK for 2 days.
> I'm torn between making 2 FP's for FOP or just getting one for each ride.
> I'm leaning towards getting 2 FP's for FOP. We love the thrill rides at Disney and like the boat rides like Frozen, It's a Small World,and Under the Sea but prefer the more thrilling rides.
> What would you do or what is your opinion on what we should do?



During AP & DVC previews we rode FoP six times and NRJ twice.  Yesterday I made FPs for our Aug. 7-12 trip.  Two are for FoP and none for NRJ.  We may or may not ride NRJ in August at all.


----------



## AngiTN

maryj11 said:


> Ok thank you  I would like to see the queue for FOP but the *the longest we are willing to wait is anything under an hour*.


Before FoP I said the same thing. Our rule changed for FoP, and for FoP only. We waited 2 hours for it and didn't regret it and would do it again.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> For all of our trips in the foreseeable future we will (at a minimum) FP FoP once, standby FoP once and standby Navi once
> I would advise any others to do the same
> If I had additional days at AK I would add a 2nd ride on FoP with FP. Only a 3rd day would get a Navi FP


I agree with this.


----------



## Linkura

yulilin3 said:


> not officially from Disney. Anything else will be speculation and what "so and so" told us


Oh, that's a given.


----------



## Barbara C

patrickpiteo said:


> If I may what date in July and 30 or 60 day out?



We are there for the month of July with AP but staying offsite so I can only book 7 days of FP+ with the AP.  I was thinking about staying on-site for one night of our month on a day where we could take advantage of EMH at AK.


----------



## Linkura

tinkstoes said:


> We just left. This is a bit ridiculous. We are both very disappointed. Not sure we can make it back tonight and we leave in the morning. I am not pleased to say the least since this was the day I had the best options for fastpasses. Plus I planned this trip as my actual post deployment vacation.


I'm so sorry to hear this.  If you can come back tonight, they are back up according to MDE.


----------



## HydroGuy

ucfknight said:


> It has happened 3 times in 2 days now.  And Disney has been at this for almost 70 years.  They have people who get paid a lot of money to consider these types of things.


Ok fine. But following your logic Disney should never have two offerings share a building because a fire alarm in the building would affect multiple offerings. That is an expensive solution to a rare occurrence.

Can you even name the last time a fire alarm situation happened at a Disney park?

Yes, it will inconvenience people and I hope Disney does a good job of handling that. And I would be very frustrated if it impacted me and my ability ride these new rides. But stepping back, Pandora is something entirely new. Unexpected things happen. When CarsLand was built in at Disneyland Resort the new big ride Radiator Springs Racers was like Flight of Passage - 4 hour lines. And it went down almost every day at some point for months. Eventually they worked out the kinks. They will on this as well.


----------



## HydroGuy

maryj11 said:


> I have heard so many people say they loved the FOP ride and would not wait in line long for the river ride. I think we will make both FP's for FOP and try to do standby for the river ride. If they have a night EMH we will go right before closing for the river ride. Dont think I can get our teen up to get to the morning EMH . She would get up but, grudgingly lol . We both prefer to be in the parks at night.


That is what I would do!


----------



## HydroGuy

tinkstoes said:


> We just left. This is a bit ridiculous. We are both very disappointed. Not sure we can make it back tonight and we leave in the morning. I am not pleased to say the least since this was the day I had the best options for fastpasses. Plus I planned this trip as my actual post deployment vacation.


I am very disappointed for you. I hope you are able to get back there tonight. I would definitely contact Disney guest services and explain what happened. If possible, while you are still there at WDW. Thank you for your service in the military. That would be something I would also mention to guest services in how this was a special trip for you.

Best wishes.


----------



## lobolabo

So I'm apparently nuts and I'm going back to WDW in October with my bestie who's turning 30.  I can't wait to see her reaction to FOP!

Also, aren't a few of the rides in Fantasyland in the same building, technically?


----------



## maryj11

AngiTN said:


> Before FoP I said the same thing. Our rule changed for FoP, and for FoP only. We waited 2 hours for it and didn't regret it and would do it again.


I can see what your saying. From the pictures I have seen the queue looks really interesting.


----------



## mesaboy2

lobolabo said:


> So I'm apparently nuts and I'm going back to WDW in October with my bestie who's turning 30.  I can't wait to see her reaction to FOP!
> 
> Also, *aren't a few of the rides in Fantasyland in the same building, technically?*



Rides, technically not anymore since the removal of Snow White's Scary Adventures.  Attractions, yes.


----------



## Capang

I just saw a kid walk by me at Sanaa with a banshee. Are they back in stock? If so and you are at AK please hide one for me until I get there tomorrow or sunday...


----------



## Lesley Wake

Capang said:


> I just saw a kid walk by me at Sanaa with a banshee. Are they back in stock? If so and you are at AK please hide one for me until I get there tomorrow or sunday...


According to reports, they have some blue ones in limited supply. My bet it they have already run out.


----------



## Gina Starr

Capang said:


> I just saw a kid walk by me at Sanaa with a banshee. Are they back in stock? If so and you are at AK please hide one for me until I get there tomorrow or sunday...


I saw on twitter they only have one color available. Of course, it's the day after we leave


----------



## ari23

I hope they have some banshees in 6 days, I know it's unlikely but my daughter wants one.


----------



## rteetz

Banshees are back in stock! 

Banshee plush, Navi tails, and translator card packs are sold out according to WDWNT.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> Banshees are back in stock!
> 
> Banshee plush, Navi tails, and translator card packs are sold out according to WDWNT.


Adding to this though they only have Blue Banshees at this time.


----------



## twebber55

maryj11 said:


> I have a question for those who have ridden both rides in Pandora.
> We make fast passes Monday. We are going to AK for 2 days.
> I'm torn between making 2 FP's for FOP or just getting one for each ride.
> I'm leaning towards getting 2 FP's for FOP. We love the thrill rides at Disney and like the boat rides like Frozen, It's a Small World,and Under the Sea but prefer the more thrilling rides.
> What would you do or what is your opinion on what we should do?


i would do both rides with a FP because you need to see the FOP queue at least once


----------



## twebber55

rteetz said:


> Adding to this though they only have Blue Banshees at this time.


is the crow that people are eating also sold out?


----------



## davidl81

Is FoP running right now?  The app is not showing any info on it and DW is about to leave the room to go wait in line for it.


----------



## princessfionasmom

lobolabo said:


> So I'm apparently nuts and I'm going back to WDW in October with my bestie who's turning 30.  I can't wait to see her reaction to FOP!
> 
> Also, aren't a few of the rides in Fantasyland in the same building, technically?



HAHA DH and I are heading back in Oct too for an adult only trip with two other couples which includes my best friend.  I can't wait to see her reaction to FOP as well.  Have fun!!


----------



## ucfknight

As of 9:00 pm there was a line of maybe 50 people buying Banshees.


----------



## ucfknight

davidl81 said:


> Is FoP running right now?  The app is not showing any info on it and DW is about to leave the room to go wait in line for it.



They have likely shut off the standby line for day guests so that it is cleared out (or at least much shorter) when Extra Magic Hours starts at 11:00pm.


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

davidl81 said:


> Is FoP running right now?  The app is not showing any info on it and DW is about to leave the room to go wait in line for it.



I got in line for FoP at 9:30pm and just got to the caves. Probably not letting non-resort guests get in line, to clear the queue for EMH.


----------



## davidl81

DisneyKoolaid said:


> I got in line for FoP at 9:30pm and just got to the caves. Probably not letting non-resort guests get in line, to clear the queue for EMH.


She is in the line to get in line once they let resort guest back in the que.  CM just told her that they may not get to ride it tonight due to the size of the line.  Seems weird to me that if she is a resort guest in line before EMH even starts that she would not be able to get on the ride.


----------



## IndyJammer

Rode both Pandora Attractions today!

We had FoP FPs at 2:30 and it was down then - so they changed to Anytime FPs. They reopened FoP about 3:30 so we tried again!  We got all the way to the room (where it happens), got strapped in and waited about 10-15 minutes strapped in before getting booted out bc 'our' room was down!  It turned out ok though bc they then gave us 2 Anytime Passes!

We went back a couple hours later (6:30ish) and rode both. FoP was AWESOME!  NRJ not so much - I doubt we ride it again until the line is 10 minutes or less!


----------



## maryj11

I'am so hoping they have night EMH for August. Are they still having any of the other rides open beside Pandora's?


----------



## Tomh

HydroGuy said:


> Can you even name the last time a fire alarm situation happened at a Disney park?



Hmmm . . . . either when they had the fountain meltdown in Epcot, OR . . .. when zazu and lago burned up the Tiki room.


----------



## AngiTN

Tomh said:


> Hmmm . . . . either when they had the fountain meltdown in Epcot, OR . . .. when zazu and lago burned up the Tiki room.


Those darn birds must have escaped to hang out with the Banshees


----------



## Tomh

AngiTN said:


> Those darn birds must have escaped to hang out with the Banshees


They should have gone to the Na'vi river journey . . . since they are so hot headed, a little swim might be good for them


----------



## tinkstoes

On a happy ending, was able to get back tonight and ride FOP with the fastpass. In and out of the park in about an hour or a little more. Skipped river journey this visit. The land is very pretty at night and the ride...wow. Just wow on so many levels. Even my boyfriend was pleased and he was against going back!


----------



## AngiTN

tinkstoes said:


> On a happy ending, was able to get back tonight and ride FOP with the fastpass. In and out of the park in about an hour or a little more. Skipped river journey this visit. The land is very pretty at night and the ride...wow. Just wow on so many levels. Even my boyfriend was pleased and he was against going back!


So happy to hear you got on and even happier to hear you loved it.


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

In Windtraders right now (right after getting off of FoP) and they have ton of banshees in boxes ready to go for people to take home. Only 4 on the actual branches.


----------



## HydroGuy

tinkstoes said:


> On a happy ending, was able to get back tonight and ride FOP with the fastpass. In and out of the park in about an hour or a little more. Skipped river journey this visit. The land is very pretty at night and the ride...wow. Just wow on so many levels. Even my boyfriend was pleased and he was against going back!


I felt really bad for you - so glad you went back and so glad you liked it. Thanks for reporting back!


----------



## AngelDisney

rteetz said:


> I thought the same thing about the coins. I can understand a fountain or something but this is a stream in a beautiful setting. Throwing coins in there is just not good.



I really don't get this culture of throwing coins in still water. Do people really think it works in reality? If so, I would rather go meet Tinkerbell and ask for some pixie dust! That is included in my park admission and won't cost me an extra penny.


----------



## Felicis

AngelDisney said:


> I really don't get this culture of throwing coins in still water. Do people really think it works in reality? If so, I would rather go meet Tinkerbell and ask for some pixie dust! That is included in my park admission and won't cost me an extra penny.


So true - and it is when you wish upon a STAR, not when you wish upon a coin chucked into water!


----------



## CAS239

Rohde made a post a few weeks ago on coins being thrown into water. Wasn't pertaining to Pandora though. Interesting to read some of his long insights into stuff


----------



## CAS239

Saw WDWNT posted that they had only some of the blue banshees back in stock.

And they turned up the brightness of some of the lights within Pandora. But I believe it's more so pertaining to lights to see where you're walking better and not bioluminescence


----------



## ThistleMae

ucfknight said:


> It has happened 3 times in 2 days now.  And Disney has been at this for almost 70 years.  They have people who get paid a lot of money to consider these types of things.


There's always something, not just at Disney.  I just normally expect a problem.  It seems to be the way things are...it is inevitable that there will be a glitch.  It will get fixed and we will move on.


----------



## ThistleMae

tinkstoes said:


> We just left. This is a bit ridiculous. We are both very disappointed. Not sure we can make it back tonight and we leave in the morning. I am not pleased to say the least since this was the day I had the best options for fastpasses. Plus I planned this trip as my actual post deployment vacation.


Oh, so sorry to hear that you may not be able to ride...that sucks!  I would be very upset if I didn't get an opportunity to ride due to "ride issues."  I hope it goes back up for you!


----------



## ThistleMae

IndyJammer said:


> Rode both Pandora Attractions today!
> 
> We had FoP FPs at 2:30 and it was down then - so they changed to Anytime FPs. They reopened FoP about 3:30 so we tried again!  We got all the way to the room (where it happens), got strapped in and waited about 10-15 minutes strapped in before getting booted out bc 'our' room was down!  It turned out ok though bc they then gave us 2 Anytime Passes!
> 
> We went back a couple hours later (6:30ish) and rode both. FoP was AWESOME!  NRJ not so much - I doubt we ride it again until the line is 10 minutes or less!


Okay, lots of folks in here just didn't care for NRJ, or at least wouldn't get FP's for it. I love Pirates...it's not that long but I love the theming, it's one of my favorite rides.  So, do you think I would feel similar to NRJ?  Just curious.


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> Okay, lots of folks in here just didn't care for NRJ, or at least wouldn't get FP's for it. I love Pirates...it's not that long but I love the theming, it's one of my favorite rides.  So, do you think I would feel similar to NRJ?  Just curious.


You are right, lots here didn't like RJ. I did like it quite a lot, it's a beautiful ride. Though it's a bit short. Shorter than Pirates by quite a bit, I think. Had it been as long as Pirates I think it would be much better. The length is why I wouldn't get a FP for it over FoP. I think you can ride it stand by with a reasonable wait at some times of the day, and it will get easier to figure out. FoP is such a better ride I'd rather FP it twice.


----------



## twebber55

i rode FOP 5 times this past week
still incredible..


----------



## yulilin3

ThistleMae said:


> Okay, lots of folks in here just didn't care for NRJ, or at least wouldn't get FP's for it. I love Pirates...it's not that long but I love the theming, it's one of my favorite rides.  So, do you think I would feel similar to NRJ?  Just curious.


I think that if the waits were down to maybe 30 minutes for NRJ people would say they enjoyed it more. Like others have said the downfall is that it is short, it is a beautiful, calming ride.


----------



## ThistleMae

I wonder why it's so short?  Well, can't wait to try it out just the same.  I love calming rides.  Doing the countdown to my 30 days for FP+ and hoping for something!  As I said many pages back, I can't wait in line for two hours...foot issue.  I will be wearing a "medical boot" for my Achilles tendonitis.  Standing can be an issue but I'm going to try to tough it out, unless the standby line is 3 hours long...ugh!


----------



## tessiesevin

Does Flight of Passage have a single rider line? I read here that it does buy spoke to someone who just returned and she said there is No single rider line?


----------



## yulilin3

tessiesevin said:


> Does Flight of Passage have a single rider line? I read here that it does buy spoke to someone who just returned and she said there is No single rider line?


it has one but it is not operational yet. Some CM have said that it will never be operational but only time will tell


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngelDisney said:


> I really don't get this culture of throwing coins in still water. Do people really think it works in reality? If so, I would rather go meet Tinkerbell and ask for some pixie dust! That is included in my park admission and won't cost me an extra penny.



My kids just enjoy throwing the coins - like a game

Plus the money goes to charity


----------



## AngelDisney

TheMaxRebo said:


> My kids just enjoy throwing the coins - like a game
> 
> Plus the money goes to charity



I would rather teach mine about respect for the environment and save up changes to donate to related charities. This is just me!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngelDisney said:


> I would rather teach mine about respect for the environment and save up changes to donate to related charities. This is just me!



Well, my kids haven't even been to Pandora  - was thinking more in general about why someone might want to throw coins in general (fountains and stuff)


----------



## SgtTibbs

CAS239 said:


> Saw WDWNT posted that they had only some of the blue banshees back in stock.
> 
> And they turned up the brightness of some of the lights within Pandora. But I believe it's more so pertaining to lights to see where you're walking better and not bioluminescence



I did not notice the increase in brightness, but I will say the most dangerous creatures in Pandora are strollers in the dark so I can see why they might nudge up the ambients.


----------



## rteetz

CAS239 said:


> Saw WDWNT posted that they had only some of the blue banshees back in stock.
> 
> And they turned up the brightness of some of the lights within Pandora. But I believe it's more so pertaining to lights to see where you're walking better and not bioluminescence


Correct.


----------



## rastuso

ThistleMae said:


> I wonder why it's so short?  Well, can't wait to try it out just the same.



Disney builds very short rides now. Both of the Avatar rides are less than 5 minutes. For no real reason.  Once the new wears off, FoP will have a shorter line, and could easily deliver for 6 minutes, while only increasing cycle time about 20%. And increasing budget almost insignificantly.

NRJ was just budget cheapness.  Adding 2 more minutes would have increased budget quite a bit, but really, adding 2 more areas would make it much more rerideable.

Many people are Gaga over Journey to the Center of the Earth, very similar to NRJ, but with actual thrills  A slow ride past amazing scenery, then a huge, incredible animatron.  But then it is followed by thrills.  It's very good.  But if it had two more caverns and a secondary AA, I would consider it absolutely incredible.

Disney, especially WDW, is in "just enough" mode now.  Add a cool coaster to TSL.  Wait, that's too cool, this smaller version is good enough to keep people in line.


----------



## HydroGuy

rastuso said:


> Disney builds very short rides now. Both of the Avatar rides are less than 5 minutes. For no real reason.  Once the new wears off, FoP will have a shorter line, and could easily deliver for 6 minutes, while only increasing cycle time about 20%. And increasing budget almost insignificantly.
> 
> NRJ was just budget cheapness.  Adding 2 more minutes would have increased budget quite a bit, but really, adding 2 more areas would make it much more rerideable.
> 
> Many people are Gaga over Journey to the Center of the Earth, very similar to NRJ, but with actual thrills  A slow ride past amazing scenery, then a huge, incredible animatron.  But then it is followed by thrills.  It's very good.  But if it had two more caverns and a secondary AA, I would consider it absolutely incredible.
> 
> Disney, especially WDW, is in "just enough" mode now.  Add a cool coaster to TSL.  Wait, that's too cool, this smaller version is good enough to keep people in line.


Your opinion but I just don't see this. I was in the room at the D23 Expo in 2011 when "Avatar Land" was announced. In that same session they announced New FantasyLand at MK. I was in the room at the D23 Expo 2015 when Star Wars Land at DLR and WDW was announced. In that same session they announced Toy Story Land.

It is true that Disney was a bit more focused on Shanghai Disneyland in the last few years until it launched in 2016. It is also true that MDE/MB/FP+ took a lot of resources and time and diverted some focus. Nevertheless it looks to me like Disney has been hitting the accelerator on the American parks. The only one of the six American parks not to get something majorly new in recent years is poor Epcot.

After experiencing NRJ it did not bring up any memories of Journey to the Center of the Earth which I guess I put more in a thrill ride category and is clearly a better ride than NRJ.

Anyways, my view is different from yours which is fine.


----------



## ari23

Do they still have a supply of banshees or are they out?  The blue ones are on eBay selling for $200, people are just buying them and selling them still.


----------



## rastuso

HydroGuy said:


> Your opinion but I just don't see this. I was in the room at the D23 Expo in 2011 when "Avatar Land" was announced. In that same session they announced New FantasyLand at MK. I was in the room at the D23 Expo 2015 when Star Wars Land at DLR and WDW was announced. In that same session they announced Toy Story Land.
> 
> It is true that Disney was a bit more focused on Shanghai Disneyland in the last few years until it launched in 2016. It is also true that MDE/MB/FP+ took a lot of resources and time and diverted some focus. Nevertheless it looks to me like Disney has been hitting the accelerator on the American parks. The only one of the six American parks not to get something majorly new in recent years is poor Epcot.
> 
> After experiencing NRJ it did not bring up any memories of Journey to the Center of the Earth which I guess I put more in a thrill ride category and is clearly a better ride than NRJ.
> 
> Anyways, my view is different from yours which is fine.



Not sure what being at the announcements is worth.  But, I agree that in the US Disney is finally getting off their keister because Universal has made enormous leaps, and Disney HAD to.  But before the Wizard arrived, the Magic Kingdom was still milking Splash Mountain as their last big ride.  Dwarf Hill finally arrived, as did NFL, but Splash is still the last E ticket for MK.  Epcot survives on the head scratching mania around Soarin' and overpriced food.  AK limped along as a way Disney could convince people to buy 7 day park hoppers (I'm still stunned people do this), and we all know they've basically realized almost the entire studios, except for the far right, needed to be bulldozed.  I wonder if Toy Story 4 will be branded as LucasFilm so they can just call it Lucasland.  Papa George is a big factor in Pixar history, it's not that far of a reach.

But Shanghai still doesn't offer many huge, long rides.  THeir GRR clone is not long at all, once you get off the lift. Tron is very short. 

Shanghai Pirates is really the only true grand scale E ticket ride Disney has built in a very long time.  Since Indy, IMHO.

I'm stunned at how short the Pandora rides are.  Both Disney and Universal are getting down at the 4-5 minute ride length mark.  A real shame.  They spent many hundreds of millions of dollars on about 8 minutes of new rides.  4 on a movie screen, and 4 in a slow water canal with movie screens.  I think it must be a sort of known quantity that 4 minutes is about all the time folks want in a simulator type ride.  But for a boat ride, 4 minutes is crazy short for Disney.

We'll see, but once the mania subsides I see AK getting only a minor long term bump from Pandora.  It was more of a necessary expansion instead of a truly park changing expansion.  And by the ride wait times, Pandora at night seems to be a non starter.


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

ari23 said:


> Do they still have a supply of banshees or are they out?  The blue ones are on eBay selling for $200, people are just buying them and selling them still.


I'm at DAK right now and have seen people walking around with boxes so I think they're still in stock. I'll be going through Windtraders later and I'll update if someone else hasn't already


----------



## briggscreek

ari23 said:


> Do they still have a supply of banshees or are they out?  The blue ones are on eBay selling for $200, people are just buying them and selling them still.



We got a blue and black one earlier today. They only had that one and the blue/purple one, and it didn't look like there were many left.


----------



## rastuso

The seem to be selling for less than $100 on ebay, some with Free Shipping.  So the sellers aren't making a bonanza of these, surprisingly.  Not like those rose cups when they came out.  But it looks like a lot of folks are going to be sitting on a lot of rose cups, since they have died on ebay.


----------



## CAS239

ari23 said:


> Do they still have a supply of banshees or are they out?  The blue ones are on eBay selling for $200, people are just buying them and selling them still.



There's plenty on eBay but they're only selling for $85-$105. Resellers will be coming to a halt soon as long as Disney can produce enough to keep a steady stream in stock.

Just like with what happened with the stupid Hatchimal craze. Hot for a month then resellers were trying to return them when they couldn't reach a profit


----------



## HydroGuy

rastuso said:


> Not sure what being at the announcements is worth.


For me it is valuable because I have seen the full arc of announcement, the physical models which were displayed, the creative ideas and people behind them, all the way to final completion. It is satisfying. It also gives me a clearer sense of what Disney was shooting for than if I just read a blog or watched a video.



rastuso said:


> But, I agree that in the US Disney is finally getting off their keister because Universal has made enormous leaps, and Disney HAD to..


Competition never hurts. I think the reality is bit more complex. Disney lost its way under Michael Eisner from about 1995-2006. Bob Iger has done a phenomenal job rebuilding the company and using great foresight to acquire Pixar and Lucasfilm. Marvel? For the movies, yes. For the parks? I hope they build an entire park dedicated to Marvel so I can avoid it. But it sounds like DCA is destined to have Marvel in it - a very good fit for the California theme... NOT. 



rastuso said:


> Dwarf Hill finally arrived, as did NFL, but Splash is still the last E ticket for MK.


Even worse at Disneyland - last new e-ticket was Indy. But they have done a great job moving the park forward while they built and then re-built DCA. Finally DL is getting a new E-ticket with SWL.



rastuso said:


> It was more of a necessary expansion instead of a truly park changing expansion.  And by the ride wait times, Pandora at night seems to be a non starter.


Does not seem that way to me. But again we view things differently.

It would probably be better for Disney if Avatar 2 came it 2019 than 2020, but once it does, then the whole Pandora cycle we are seeing now will start again. Plus with FOP they have in principle a re-programmable ride. So it can be changed whenever Disney decides to change it. Like Star Tours.


----------



## rastuso

HydroGuy said:


> For me it is valuable because I have seen the full arc of announcement, the physical models which were displayed, the creative ideas and people behind them, all the way to final completion. It is satisfying. It also gives me a clearer sense of what Disney was shooting for than if I just read a blog or watched a video.
> 
> 
> Competition never hurts. I think the reality is bit more complex. Disney lost its way under Michael Eisner from about 1995-2006. Bob Iger has done a phenomenal job rebuilding the company and using great foresight to acquire Pixar and Lucasfilm. Marvel? For the movies, yes. For the parks? I hope they build an entire park dedicated to Marvel so I can avoid it. But it sounds like DCA is destined to have Marvel in it - a very good fit for the California theme... NOT.
> 
> Even worse at Disneyland - last new e-ticket was Indy. But they have done a great job moving the park forward while they built and then re-built DCA. Finally DL is getting a new E-ticket with SWL.
> 
> Does not seem that way to me. But again we view things differently.
> 
> It would probably be better for Disney if Avatar 2 came it 2019 than 2020, but once it does, then the whole Pandora cycle we are seeing now will start again. Plus with FOP they have in principle a re-programmable ride. So it can be changed whenever Disney decides to change it. Like Star Tours.



DIsneyland is stagnant as can be.  But Indy still amazes.  And FP Plus hasn't ruined it yet.  People blame Shanghai for Pandora's and the Toy Story coaster's short comings, DCA stagnated Disneyland for 20 years.  But, Universal isn't really competition there.  Disneyland will be packed regardless.

I am a HUGE James Cameron fan.  Some of the greatest movies ever.  But I'm still not sold another one will ever be released.  Let alone 4 more.  And if 4 are released, the last 2 or 3 will be crap.  Cameron is 62, no way he can make 4 more amazing films.  And the sequel would have to be outstanding to even remotely get this sort of crowd back to Animal Kingdom.

Even Spielberg seems to have his best behind him, sadly.  But I REALLY hope he makes a good Indy sequel.


----------



## HydroGuy

rastuso said:


> DIsneyland is stagnant as can be.  But Indy still amazes.


As far as e-tickets, yes. But a lot has happened at DL in the last 12 years. It was stagnant under Eisner and in truth went backwards in some ways with the Tomorrowland rebuild in 1998.

But Disney has done a good job keeping things fresh over the last 12 years. Awesome and major shows like Remember Dreams Come True (2005), World of Color (2010) and Paint the Night (2015). Better than the WDW shows for sure.

We can go down the list of ride refreshes and all, but there has been a lot.

I cannot even imagine using a word like stagnant for DL - unless your sole criteria are new e-tickets.

And I agree about Indy. An amazing ride. And also about 4-5 minutes long. 



rastuso said:


> I am a HUGE James Cameron fan.  Some of the greatest movies ever.  But I'm still not sold another one will ever be released.  Let alone 4 more.  And if 4 are released, the last 2 or 3 will be crap.


Hey, maybe Disney will buy the Avatar IP like LucasFilm? Seems like a natural fit at this point doesn't it?

I am not a huge Avatar fan. Mostly an enthusiastic observer. It was a great movie and now Pandora seems to me like a really solid move for Disney. Another two Avatar sequels is all Disney needs to keep Pandora going strong for the next 10 years. And it very well may stay strong all on its own. It is well done. And can be improved. More rides. Bigger land.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Dropping in to remind everyone this is the Pandora thread. 

Please remain on-topic.


----------



## ari23

CAS239 said:


> There's plenty on eBay but they're only selling for $85-$105. Resellers will be coming to a halt soon as long as Disney can produce enough to keep a steady stream in stock.
> 
> Just like with what happened with the stupid Hatchimal craze. Hot for a month then resellers were trying to return them when they couldn't reach a profit


Really? The ones I saw were ranging from $150-200


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

ari23 said:


> Do they still have a supply of banshees or are they out?  The blue ones are on eBay selling for $200, people are just buying them and selling them still.


Windtraders had a good stock of them in boxes, still not many on the branches on display, but there were two tables with at least a double layer of boxes, doesn't look like they're running out anytime soon. Color choices are probably still limited though.


----------



## CAS239

ari23 said:


> Really? The ones I saw were ranging from $150-200




Theres some listed high, but their not selling at that price. Filter to view only sold items and you'll see prices right around $90-$100


----------



## ari23

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Windtraders had a good stock of them in boxes, still not many on the branches on display, but there were two tables with at least a double layer of boxes, doesn't look like they're running out anytime soon. Color choices are probably still limited though.


Thank you! I know it's a long shot but hopefully they have some in 5 days.


----------



## Capang

No more banshee. Again.  They do have a few plush ones, though


----------



## ChrisFL

I visited Pandora last Sunday. Full disclosure, I wasn't really anticipating the land as I didn't think it was the best IP decision made by Disney. I've also been more of a fan of Universal's recent theme park attractions.

Having said all of that, the land is very well done...the food is great....but the one thing I HAVE to talk about is Flight of Passage. Realize that I had woken up at 6AM to go to the parks (went to DAK later in the day) and due to the lines, didn't actually get on the ride until about 10PM. I was exhausted and tired and it was raining outside, but since I have AP blackout dates coming up, this would be my last chance until August.

The wait time was listed at 40 minutes at the time (it was going WAAAAAY down in a short while, so I think they were opening more theaters).

I expected a Soarin' type of ride. I got SO MUCH MORE. I got off the ride and told my friend who was on this adventure with me that I would need some time to process what I had just experienced. It was waaaay above and beyond Soarin' and pretty much any Universal attraction lately as well.

Whether you like the idea of Avatar and Pandora or not, what the Imagineers have done is...in my mind, created the closest thing we can get to the feeling of flying like a bird....or banshee. It seemed with "flight simulators" for a long time that we were stuck with the same basic mixture of things to simulate flying, and often they do that by simulating being in a spaceship, car (back to the future), or hangglider-ish thing in Soarin'

What they did here was remove the bumpiness and thrill by way of simulated g-forces in other attractions, enhanced all of the "known" effects that simulators have by a factor of 10 and made it just pure, smooth FUN. 

After this ride I was thinking back to Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey which has similar elements in the attraction, but that one leaves me feeling dizzy and nauseous because of the way it's done for thrills and the video quality /ride motion isn't great.

This ride made me re-think what is possible for screen-based attractions which many of us have lamented as being everywhere and not breaking boundaries.

FOP has really, really broken through that for me. I wish I could have jumped back in line and tried again that night...but I'll definitely be back in August and bringing anyone else with me.

The ride isn't 100% perfect, people have complained about the 3D glasses and size issues, but if Disney can sort those things out....I highly recommend anyone who likes simulators at least a little bit to try this out, even if it's a 3 hour wait.


----------



## SgtTibbs

I'm in Pandora on my cell and haven't read the entire thread recently, so if I'm repeating my apologies.

The back entrance to Pandora closed with the main park at 11pm.  They were checking magic bands for EMH to enter Pandora after 11

And they are out of shoulder banshee again


----------



## Capang

SgtTibbs said:


> I'm in Pandora on my cell and haven't read the entire thread recently, so if I'm repeating my apologies.
> 
> The back entrance to Pandora closed with the main park at 11pm.  They were checking magic bands for EMH to enter Pandora after 11
> 
> And they are out of shoulder banshee again


Hi! Me, too!


----------



## SgtTibbs

Capang said:


> Hi! Me, too!


Funny I don't see you.


----------



## Capang

So I sent the family back to the resort and stayed in Pandora. Rode Fop and I get it now. I was a skeptic. I get it now.


----------



## Capang

SgtTibbs said:


> Funny I don't see you.


In line at Navi.  Felt guilty about riding fop again without the fam. Enjoy the land!


----------



## SgtTibbs

Capang said:


> In line at Navi.  Felt guilty about riding fop again without the fam. Enjoy the land!


I'm going on a river voyage.


----------



## SgtTibbs

Can you get in line at fop right up till 1am?


----------



## Capang

SgtTibbs said:


> I'm going on a river voyage.


Me, too! Very, very soon!


----------



## SgtTibbs

Don't believe the posted wait time. They are underestimating.

I've been in line 20 min with a 25 posted time and I am a long long way from a boat

30min, just entered show building

Update: Ah. Entering the show building is basically the end of the line. Posted 25, actual 30


----------



## Capang

SgtTibbs said:


> Can you get in line at fop right up till 1am?


I think they close them before 1.


----------



## Capang

SgtTibbs said:


> Don't believe the posted wait time. They are underestimating.
> 
> I've been in line 20 min with a 25 posted time and I am a long long way from a boat


My wait was 30. Fop said 105 and was 60.


----------



## AngiTN

SgtTibbs said:


> Can you get in line at fop right up till 1am?


Rarely. So far, they have had the line closed off well before 1:00 AM. They are not running this like most other rides. They time closing the line so that the ride line is cleared around 1. I assume the reason is, if they let people continue to get in line they'd have riders on till 2, 3 AM and it would give them very little time to reset the land and get ready to open again in the morning.


----------



## ten822

Do you miss a lot of cool stuff not going through the regular line- what about the pre-show?


----------



## rteetz

ten822 said:


> Do you miss a lot of cool stuff not going through the regular line- what about the pre-show?


For FoP, yes you miss the regular queue. Everyone gets the pre-show tho.


----------



## karly05

I haven't kept up with this epic thread, so apologies, but I'm going to ask again: has FOP Single rider line been used by anyone here, and where does it run in relation to standby and FP lines?


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

karly05 said:


> I haven't kept up with this epic thread, so apologies, but I'm going to ask again: has FOP Single rider line been used by anyone here, and where does it run in relation to standby and FP lines?



I've never seen it used before (and I was just there last night), a CM's actual words were "nope, not now, not ever, anytime soon" 

It merges right into the FP line and then separate into separate lines once you're inside the building, past the airlock (photo from allears.net)


----------



## karly05

DisneyKoolaid said:


> I've never seen it used before (and I was just there last night), a CM's actual words were "nope, not now, not ever, anytime soon"
> 
> It merges right into the FP line and then separate into separate lines once you're inside the building, past the airlock (photo from allears.net)



Thank you! Man, I sure hope they change their minds by February; I was counting on being able to use single rider.

BTW, love your avatar!


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

karly05 said:


> Thank you! Man, I sure hope they change their minds by February; I was counting on being able to use single rider.
> 
> BTW, love your avatar!



haha thanks! And I hope they start using it because they do ask for SRs from the lines before the link chamber. I think they're just afraid of the line backing up like FP did opening weekend.


----------



## ucfknight

SgtTibbs said:


> Don't believe the posted wait time. They are underestimating.
> 
> I've been in line 20 min with a 25 posted time and I am a long long way from a boat
> 
> 30min, just entered show building
> 
> Update: Ah. Entering the show building is basically the end of the line. Posted 25, actual 30



You got lucky it was only underestimated by 5 minutes.  I was there on Friday and the River Journey was posted as 45 minutes.  We ended up waiting 95 and there was no announcement at any time that our wait would be longer than what we were told.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

For those who have expressed interest after I posted these: https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-332#post-57684523...

Things will obviously shift over time, but here is what I have for the *period 5/31-6/10*... You can see the variance with the first graph, when averaging wait times over 15min increments.  This obviously smooths by the time you get to the 1hr averages.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

And finally, here is the "spaghetti-looking" graph, each day individually for each ride, just so you can see:

the overall daily pattern as they overlap
waits being lower the last few days
how quickly waits build in the morning


----------



## AngiTN

DisneyKoolaid said:


> haha thanks! And I hope they start using it because they do ask for SRs from the lines before the link chamber. I think they're just afraid of the line backing up like FP did opening weekend.


I'm not certain they'll ever user it. As shown in that photo, the single riders and FP form one line for a time. They'll have to self separate or place a CM there to separate them again. It's a very poor design. I think they've realized that and they learned there are ample times they can pull all the single riders they need from the lines as they are now. There is no reason to have them in their own line


----------



## SgtTibbs

AngiTN said:


> I'm not certain they'll ever user it. As shown in that photo, the single riders and FP form one line for a time. They'll have to self separate or place a CM there to separate them again. It's a very poor design. I think they've realized that and they learned there are ample times they can pull all the single riders they need from the lines as they are now. There is no reason to have them in their own line



After my first ride, I stopped volunteering for single Rider. It guarantees you slot 16, in my opinion not the best view and does not save much time.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

rteetz said:


> The land cost more than $500 million. Also there was a third ride that was planned that would've been the major ride in the land but was cut. This isn't something that's expected to happen. Its unfortunate ride are down but I can guarantee they want them up and running. You can't not take a fire alarm seriously because if you don't the one time it's an actual fire you could have major problems.


What was the ride that was cut?


----------



## rteetz

zebrastreyepz said:


> What was the ride that was cut?


A coaster


----------



## Clint Bartel

New to the site & thread. I was wondering about EMH (am) and rope drop. For crazy reasons we were unable to secure FP+ for FoP (long story don't ask). My questions for those who have been on site for EHM am are: 1. We are staying on property, will FoP standby be open at 7am or will the cast hold us at Pandora entrance until 7:30am or later? We will be at the gate at 6am. 2. What is the approximate wait time(s) for the 2 headliners from 7am-8am? I know they have been on Monday mornings so far. Any info would greatly help planning as I am in make-up time mode after losing my freaking FoP FP! Grrrr....


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> For FoP, yes you miss the regular queue. Everyone gets the pre-show tho.


That's the one part I wish I could skip. It's awful, but it does get changed up a little at least.


----------



## Capang

karly05 said:


> I haven't kept up with this epic thread, so apologies, but I'm going to ask again: has FOP Single rider line been used by anyone here, and where does it run in relation to standby and FP lines?


They did call for single riders when they were needed out of the regular queue last night and today.


----------



## Capang

SgtTibbs said:


> After my first ride, I stopped volunteering for single Rider. It guarantees you slot 16, in my opinion not the best view and does not save much time.


I had 8 twice last night. I think it was a similar view. I rode today on 11 and the view was the same.


----------



## Bete

NRJ:Can you do this ride without fastpass without horrible waits?


----------



## Capang

The morning waits seem really bad. It doesn't seem to be so bad in the afternoon.


----------



## DisTXMom

The wait today was around 45 minutes (right now looks like it's 55 minutes and FoP is 60).  We plan on trying standby late morning or in the afternoon- not at rope drop, when wait times seem they're at their highest.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Bete said:


> NRJ:Can you do this ride without fastpass without horrible waits?



Unless you can be like front of the line to get into the park best bet is later in the afternoon/ early evening - likely will be less than an hour


----------



## HydroGuy

Clint Bartel said:


> New to the site & thread. I was wondering about EMH (am) and rope drop. For crazy reasons we were unable to secure FP+ for FoP (long story don't ask). My questions for those who have been on site for EHM am are: 1. We are staying on property, will FoP standby be open at 7am or will the cast hold us at Pandora entrance until 7:30am or later? We will be at the gate at 6am. 2. What is the approximate wait time(s) for the 2 headliners from 7am-8am? I know they have been on Monday mornings so far. Any info would greatly help planning as I am in make-up time mode after losing my freaking FoP FP! Grrrr....


Maybe you made typo? If EMH is at 7AM they would not hold hotel guests until 7:30AM.


----------



## Clint Bartel

HydroGuy said:


> Maybe you made typo? If EMH is at 7AM they would not hold hotel guests until 7:30AM.


Not a typo. I have never done EMH in the morning. Just wanted to make sure there is not some obscure reason the line for FoP would not be open by 7am or earlier. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Cjwoolson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And finally, here is the "spaghetti-looking" graph, each day individually for each ride, just so you can see:
> 
> the overall daily pattern as they overlap
> waits being lower the last few days
> how quickly waits build in the morning
> View attachment 243760 View attachment 243761


Love the graph. Thank you. For RD, what time are they opening- letting you through the turnstiles. Read that it was 7:15 in the past? Wasn't sure if that time has changed on 8 am openings.


----------



## mickey1968

Evening EMH - So what I am understanding is that they cut off lines and access to Pandora around 9ish for non-resort guests, clear the area, then allow resort guests back in at 11pm? Does that effectively create another rope drop scenario starting at 11 pm?


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

SgtTibbs said:


> After my first ride, I stopped volunteering for single Rider. It guarantees you slot 16, in my opinion not the best view and does not save much time.



I definitely think that this is usually true, but I know someone else has posted (@rteetz?) that they've gone as SR and had not gotten seat 16. 

I'm always a SR and have sat in seat 16 most times, but this weekend I actually got 1, 4, and 8. I guess it just depends on the groups in front of you and how many seats are down in that row (and sometimes they haven't asked for any SR). 

Seat 1 on level 3 was the worst view in my opinion (I don't know why, but it just seemed worse to me than 16), seat 8 or 9 is the best as you're right in the middle of the screen. Haven't really noticed a difference in levels 1, 2, or 3 like with Soarin'. The difference in seats is not that extreme though (unlike Soarin'), obviously, since I've been willing to wait in ridiculous lines only to get seat 16 or 1


----------



## rteetz

DisneyKoolaid said:


> I definitely think that this is usually true, but I know someone else has posted (@rteetz?) that they've gone as SR and had not gotten seat 16.
> 
> I'm always a SR and have sat in seat 16 most times, but this weekend I actually got 1, 4, and 8. I guess it just depends on the groups in front of you and how many seats are down in that row (and sometimes they haven't asked for any SR).
> 
> Seat 1 on level 3 was the worst view in my opinion (I don't know why, but it just seemed worse to me than 16), seat 8 or 9 is the best as you're right in the middle of the screen. Haven't really noticed a difference in levels 1, 2, or 3 like with Soarin'. The difference in seats is not that extreme though (unlike Soarin'), obviously, since I've been willing to wait in ridiculous lines only to get seat 16 or 1


Yes I was a Single rider and got 15. They did put another single rider in 16 but you aren't guaranteed in 16.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

SgtTibbs said:


> After my first ride, I stopped volunteering for single Rider. It guarantees you slot 16, in my opinion not the best view and does not save much time.


So there are some banshees that are better than others? Bummer. I hate being disappointed when I don't get optimal seating. Like in Soarin' when I don't get first row, or Test Track when I get in the back row.  It will be nice when imagineeers come up with a way for everyone to get the same ride experience. 

I will be there solo in a few weeks. So you would suggest that I not volunteer when they ask for single riders? I'll be in the fastpass line. Do they even request single riders from that line?


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

mickey1968 said:


> Evening EMH - So what I am understanding is that they cut off lines and access to Pandora around 9ish for non-resort guests, clear the area, then allow resort guests back in at 11pm? Does that effectively create another rope drop scenario starting at 11 pm?



I don't think they restrict resort guests anymore, I was there last night and resort guests were just going in before 11, no lines to get into Pandora. 

They do stop allowing non-resort guests into the queue around 9:30ish (depending on how long the wait time is of course) and then during EMH that ends at 1am, I've seen them stop letting resort guests in past midnight.


----------



## AngiTN

mickey1968 said:


> Evening EMH - So what I am understanding is that they cut off lines and access to Pandora around 9ish for non-resort guests, clear the area, then allow resort guests back in at 11pm? Does that effectively create another rope drop scenario starting at 11 pm?


There haven't been any restrictions on access to Pandora area since opening weekend. There is only a cut off to access the rides for a short time, usually less than an hour, to let the FP lines clear out before the EMH lines start up


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> So there are some banshees that are better than others? Bummer. I hate being disappointed when I don't get optimal seating. Like in Soarin' when I don't get first row, or Test Track when I get in the back row.  It will be nice when imagineeers come up with a way for everyone to get the same ride experience.
> 
> I will be there solo in a few weeks. So you would suggest that I not volunteer when they ask for single riders? I'll be in the fastpass line. Do they even request single riders from that line?



They don't ask for single riders until FP and standby have already merged. Like @rteetz said, being a SR doesn't guarantee you seat 16 and honestly, if it's your first time (or if it's been a while since you've last been on), being in seat 1 or 16 won't affect your experience that much


----------



## AngiTN

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> So there are some banshees that are better than others? Bummer. I hate being disappointed when I don't get optimal seating. Like in Soarin' when I don't get first row, or Test Track when I get in the back row.  It will be nice when imagineeers come up with a way for everyone to get the same ride experience.
> 
> I will be there solo in a few weeks. So you would suggest that I not volunteer when they ask for single riders? I'll be in the fastpass line. Do they even request single riders from that line?


I don't know that 15, 16 is awful. We have done 1, 2, 3 and 14, 15, 16 and honestly, can't say things were all that different. We also rode right at the split, 7, 8, 9 and still, thought the rides were the same. So I guess either we just aren't sensitive to the differences or they aren't all bad. 

I do agree with PP that said you won't speed things up that much by volunteering to fill in a single seat. Not the way they fill the rooms. By the time you reach the line where they take the single riders you are going to get on the next ride anyway, most likely


----------



## SgtTibbs

As AngiTN says, there is a difference but it's not that big.  If I could jump 50+ people I'd be all over that.  But they were asking for singles right before you were due to enter anyways so I'd rather just take my chances.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Here's a sort of "what if...." question:  We're not going to be at AK until after the EMH stop in the mornings.  What's the speculation on how things are going to be with the park opening at 8:00?

I've noticed, with the 7:00 opening things really stack up by 8:30 (long lines) on FOP.  Do think it will be delayed, til say 9:00-9:30 with an 8:00 opening?


----------



## Capang

PrincessShmoo said:


> Here's a sort of "what if...." question:  We're not going to be at AK until after the EMH stop in the mornings.  What's the speculation on how things are going to be with the park opening at 8:00?
> 
> I've noticed, with the 7:00 opening things really stack up by 8:30 (long lines) on FOP.  Do think it will be delayed, til say 9:00-9:30 with an 8:00 opening?


That line stacks right away. I'd wait till later in the day unless as others have said you are the first to arrive.


----------



## mickey1968

DisneyKoolaid said:


> I don't think they restrict resort guests anymore, I was there last night and resort guests were just going in before 11, no lines to get into Pandora.
> 
> They do stop allowing non-resort guests into the queue around 9:30ish (depending on how long the wait time is of course) and then during EMH that ends at 1am, I've seen them stop letting resort guests in past midnight.





AngiTN said:


> There haven't been any restrictions on access to Pandora area since opening weekend. There is only a cut off to access the rides for a short time, usually less than an hour, to let the FP lines clear out before the EMH lines start up



Thanks, I am just trying to get a feel for what I can do during EMH. I ended us with NRJ and FoP fastpasses on two different days. Both in the evening which is great for me but the FoP FP is on a night I had really planned to be at MK to see HEA. I think I have decided to swap nights though and do all of my AK on the day of the FoP FP and try to get on NRJ during EMH. There is a small chance I can get myself to RD that morning since it is only at 9am, but I am not a morning person!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Capang said:


> That line stacks right away. I'd wait till later in the day unless as others have said you are the first to arrive.


Well, I plan on being there way before opening.  I believe that most early people are getting to AK something like 6:30ish now (with the 7:00 opening)?  I was just wondering if that will just bump up to 7:30ish for an 8:00 opening.  Or if I should plan on earlier, like around 7:00.


----------



## fattymatty

On Touring Plans of Aug 26th, it shows that I can go on Flight of Passage with Fast pass and  River Journey without Fast Pass for wait time of  FOP - 6 min , River Journey 18 min @ 915. on a Early Magic Hour day does that seem really short to anyone thinking their prediction is way off.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Yes I was a Single rider and got 15. They did put another single rider in 16 but you aren't guaranteed in 16.


I learned to ask which seat it is after riding in 16 the first time. One time I got placed in 5 since chair 6 was broken and 1-4 were together and they weren't going to break a group up.


----------



## AngiTN

fattymatty said:


> On Touring Plans of Aug 26th, it shows that I can go on Flight of Passage with Fast pass and  River Journey without Fast Pass for wait time of  FOP - 6 min , River Journey 18 min @ 915. on a Early Magic Hour day does that seem really short to anyone thinking their prediction is way off.


Do not go by their times at all. Their computer is inaccurate for AK at this time. No idea why


----------



## fattymatty

AngiTN said:


> Do not go by their times at all. Their computer is inaccurate for AK at this time. No idea why



So good plan of attack be ride River's Journey @ RD then hit other long waits in Park(kilomanjaro,Everest,Disney Pals) before gets busy then FP for FOP


----------



## HydroGuy

Clint Bartel said:


> Not a typo. I have never done EMH in the morning. Just wanted to make sure there is not some obscure reason the line for FoP would not be open by 7am or earlier. Sorry for the confusion.


No. So far folks have been let in to queue up prior to 7AM. Pandora rides open at 7AM.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Capang said:


> The morning waits seem really bad. It doesn't seem to be so bad in the afternoon.


This is what I observed with MDE waits 5/31-6/10...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-355#post-57726337

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-355#post-57726423


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

fattymatty said:


> On Touring Plans of Aug 26th, it shows that I can go on Flight of Passage with Fast pass and  River Journey without Fast Pass for wait time of  FOP - 6 min , River Journey 18 min @ 915. on a Early Magic Hour day does that seem really short to anyone thinking their prediction is way off.


That definitely seems off to me based on what I've observed watching MDE waits (graphs above).  I would NOT count on those waits right now.


----------



## anna0513

So....if we go on a morning that does NOT have EMH and the park opens at 8 a.m., do you thinking getting to the gate at 7 a.m. and running straight to Pandora would be a good idea?  I'm thinking 7 a.m. arrival time would be good but who knows anymore.  We plan to be in Animal Kingdom on July 2nd.  I anticipate that week being crazy busy anyway.  We couldn't get fastpass for Flight of Passage.


----------



## AngiTN

anna0513 said:


> So....if we go on a morning that does NOT have EMH and the park opens at 8 a.m., do you thinking getting to the gate at 7 a.m. and running straight to Pandora would be a good idea?  I'm thinking 7 a.m. arrival time would be good but who knows anymore.  We plan to be in Animal Kingdom on July 2nd.  I anticipate that week being crazy busy anyway.  We couldn't get fastpass for Flight of Passage.


Will need to keep track of when they've been letting guests in. For the first week, at least, they were opening well before 8:00, would have to read back but I thought some were saying as early as 7:15, 7:30. No idea if that's been keeping up or not.


----------



## Disfan1968

Getting ready to make my 60+10 fast pass reservations this Wednesday morning.  Have people had difficulty getting reservations for Flights of Passage early on in their 10 day window, or has availability been good?  I will be trying to schedule a fast pass for day 4 of 10 and day 8 of 10. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> So there are some banshees that are better than others? Bummer. I hate being disappointed when I don't get optimal seating. Like in Soarin' when I don't get first row, or Test Track when I get in the back row.  It will be nice when imagineeers come up with a way for everyone to get the same ride experience.
> 
> I will be there solo in a few weeks. So you would suggest that I not volunteer when they ask for single riders? I'll be in the fastpass line. Do they even request single riders from that line?



the variance I'd say is much, much less than on, say, Soarin' where the bending of the scenes is very drastic when on the side but fairly minimal when in the middle

So it might not be 100% the same experience for everyone, but it is pretty darn close


----------



## kmb584

Disfan1968 said:


> Getting ready to make my 60+10 fast pass reservations this Wednesday morning.  Have people had difficulty getting reservations for Flights of Passage early on in their 10 day window, or has availability been good?  I will be trying to schedule a fast pass for day 4 of 10 and day 8 of 10.
> 
> Thanks in advance?



I had no difficulty in April booking FoP for June, but it is _the_ FP+ of the moment so I imagine that they're going faster than they did.  I would start with day 8, then move to day 4, then book your remaining days.


----------



## ThistleMae

rastuso said:


> Disney builds very short rides now. Both of the Avatar rides are less than 5 minutes. For no real reason.  Once the new wears off, FoP will have a shorter line, and could easily deliver for 6 minutes, while only increasing cycle time about 20%. And increasing budget almost insignificantly.
> 
> NRJ was just budget cheapness.  Adding 2 more minutes would have increased budget quite a bit, but really, adding 2 more areas would make it much more rerideable.
> 
> Many people are Gaga over Journey to the Center of the Earth, very similar to NRJ, but with actual thrills  A slow ride past amazing scenery, then a huge, incredible animatron.  But then it is followed by thrills.  It's very good.  But if it had two more caverns and a secondary AA, I would consider it absolutely incredible.
> 
> Disney, especially WDW, is in "just enough" mode now.  Add a cool coaster to TSL.  Wait, that's too cool, this smaller version is good enough to keep people in line.


That's kind of sad...but I get the financial reasoning in a way.  For me....I would rather make the most amazing, incredible rides with a modest profit, then a pretty good ride with a gigantic profit...but that's how most business operate I imagine.  I have just never understood why someone can't be satisfied with "enough" over "we're making a killing".  I would think being the most fabulous place on earth would justify the difference.


----------



## heidica

Disfan1968 said:


> Getting ready to make my 60+10 fast pass reservations this Wednesday morning.  Have people had difficulty getting reservations for Flights of Passage early on in their 10 day window, or has availability been good?  I will be trying to schedule a fast pass for day 4 of 10 and day 8 of 10.
> 
> Thanks in advance?


 I did my 60 day FP+ picks on June 9th and our AK day is August 11th. I didn't have trouble getting FP for a party of 6 but the earliest time available that day was 12:40pm. Nothing in the morning. In the end, I was happy to get any time. Yesterday, I was looking around FP and found that no FP were showing available starting August 8th and then going backwards. As many have already said, those trying to get FP at 30 days will be nearly impossible.


----------



## ThistleMae

Well, if I can't get FP's for 30 days out, I'm thinking the afternoon, when it's super hot, will be the best time to get into standby.  What do u all think?


----------



## Disfan1968

deleted


----------



## Disfan1968

ThistleMae said:


> Well, if I can't get FP's for 30 days out, I'm thinking the afternoon, when it's super hot, will be the best time to get into standby.  What do u all think?



 My understanding is you would need to rope drop this to get any kind of "short" wait.  Otherwise be prepared for a long 90 min+ wait.


----------



## anna0513

and even the rope drop is too late if I'm understanding it right


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Disfan1968 said:


> Getting ready to make my 60+10 fast pass reservations this Wednesday morning.  Have people had difficulty getting reservations for Flights of Passage early on in their 10 day window, or has availability been good?  I will be trying to schedule a fast pass for day 4 of 10 and day 8 of 10.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I made our FP reservations on June 8th for Aug 12-14.  I had choice of ANY time for FoP at that time.  I was online right at 7am.


----------



## CAS239

SgtTibbs said:


> After my first ride, I stopped volunteering for single Rider. It guarantees you slot 16, in my opinion not the best view and does not save much time.



Not necessarily. I was brought out of line with another guy, he got seat 1 I got seat 16. But yea odds are higher to be 16

I thought the view was just as fine as a middle seat


----------



## CAS239

anna0513 said:


> and even the rope drop is too late if I'm understanding it right



If you're goal is to ride one of the popular rides like FoP, River Journey, 7dmt, or Frozen..then I'd recommend being at the park entrance 45-60min prior to when you can get in (so even for EMH I'd still recommend 45-60min prior)

This will give you a big benefit of being in front of a lot of people. If you show up right at park opening, there's going to be a ton of people in front of you.

When we rope drop Epcot to do Soarin, we usually arrive at 8am for a 9am opening. We're among the front of the park and quickly walk straight to Frozen. Usually on with a 0-20 min wait. Those behind us that arrived at the gates right at 9, they could be looking at a 60 or 70 min wait already


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Well I'm back from a fun weekend at WDW! First time at Pandora and I LOVED it! 

Flights of Passage-- my friend and I had a FP and we LOVED it! The pre show was a little weird, that guy was super awkward but it didn't take away from the ride at all. I'll attach a photo of myself. I'm about a size 16/18 and had no problem at all fitting into thw restraints. Couldn't even feel the leg restraints. I have short legs so they were more against the backs of my knees and thighs. The back restraint feels tight at first, but you totally forget it once the ride starts. And it is BREATHTAKING. Everyone was oohing and aahing and it was so magical. Can't wait to ride again! 

River Journey-- cute ride! About the length of FEA. We had nothing else to so, so we waited in an "85 minute" wait. It ended up being only about 40 min so we were glad! 

The land itself is beautiful, day and night. Lots of shade so it wasn't scalding during mid day. We loved the gift shop! They had blue/purple and blue/black banshees up for adoption. My friend adopted one for her husband. I resisted! I'll be back in July and I plan to be splurging quite a lot. However, couldn't resist getting the AP LE magic band and the LE women's shirt. So soft! But runs super small. All in all amazing! So nice to experience such a unique land!


----------



## ItsLayne

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> So there are some banshees that are better than others? Bummer. I hate being disappointed when I don't get optimal seating. Like in Soarin' when I don't get first row, or Test Track when I get in the back row.  It will be nice when imagineeers come up with a way for everyone to get the same ride experience.
> 
> I will be there solo in a few weeks. So you would suggest that I not volunteer when they ask for single riders? I'll be in the fastpass line. Do they even request single riders from that line?



I raised my hand three times when they asked for a party of one - two times I got seat 8, one time I got seat 16. I think it all depends on how the larger parties fall in the order. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> the variance I'd say is much, much less than on, say, Soarin' where the bending of the scenes is very drastic when on the side but fairly minimal when in the middle
> 
> So it might not be 100% the same experience for everyone, but it is pretty darn close



I did definitely notice some slight distortion when in seat 16, but it wasn't as bad as Old Soarin' was. Just felt like I had to look slightly more to the left than straight ahead.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ItsLayne said:


> I did definitely notice some slight distortion when in seat 16, but it wasn't as bad as Old Soarin' was. Just felt like I had to look slightly more to the left than straight ahead.



I agree - one time I was in an early number seat so more off to the side and felt I did have to look "right" a little more than the second time when I was more in the middle.

Just to me it was a similar/almost equal experience while on the new Soarin' sitting towards the side nearly ruins the ride for me compared to being in the middle


----------



## Capang

Disfan1968 said:


> My understanding is you would need to rope drop this to get any kind of "short" wait.  Otherwise be prepared for a long 90 min+ wait.


Rope drop is very crowded right now. I'd go for mid afternoon.


----------



## Disfan1968

Capang said:


> Rope drop is very crowded right now. I'd go for mid afternoon.



That's interesting feedback!  Guidance that I have been looking at recently, be it Touring Plans projections, or peeking at my phone to see line times at various times throughout the day, or hearing anecdotal info from the boards and one person I know who was there last week, had been showing waits of an hour or so at rope drop and nothing less than two or so hours from that point on all day long.   If these are wrong and the PP is right, I'd certainly be interested in anyone else's thoughts who might be able to corroborate that.  I might rethink a few things for my upcoming trip.


----------



## Cappy81

Can anyone tell me if FOP offers Rider Swap? Also how much time to bugdet from entering FP line to end of ride. Trying to figure out something for parent 1 and toddler to do while parent 2 and older child ride FOP.


----------



## PrincessV

Cappy81 said:


> Can anyone tell me if FOP offers Rider Swap? Also how much time to bugdet from entering FP line to end of ride. Trying to figure out something for parent 1 and toddler to do while parent 2 and older child ride FOP.


Yes, rider swap is available at FOP. I've only FPd on Sunday of Memorial Day Weekend, but my first FP wait was around 15-20 minutes, the second was no wait - we walked all the way through to the first pre-show room.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Disfan1968 said:


> My understanding is you would need to rope drop this to get any kind of "short" wait.  Otherwise be prepared for a long 90 min+ wait.





Capang said:


> Rope drop is very crowded right now. I'd go for mid afternoon.





Disfan1968 said:


> That's interesting feedback!  Guidance that I have been looking at recently, be it Touring Plans projections, or peeking at my phone to see line times at various times throughout the day, or hearing anecdotal info from the boards and one person I know who was there last week, had been showing waits of an hour or so at rope drop and nothing less than two or so hours from that point on all day long.   If these are wrong and the PP is right, I'd certainly be interested in anyone else's thoughts who might be able to corroborate that.  I might rethink a few things for my upcoming trip.



My 2 cents based on *my* *MDE wait times graphs 5/31-6/10*...
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-355#post-57726337
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-355#post-57726423

If you REALLY CAN be there AHEAD of rope drop those still will be your shortest waits of the day.
HOWEVER, if you are there even 15-30min later, you may as well wait until 3pm or so. The waits build VERY QUICKLY in the morning.
There is a drop-off in waits after 9/9:30 or so
All of these patterns could obviously change.  That's the best I feel I have to go on for now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disfan1968 said:


> That's interesting feedback!  Guidance that I have been looking at recently, be it Touring Plans projections, or peeking at my phone to see line times at various times throughout the day, or hearing anecdotal info from the boards and one person I know who was there last week, had been showing waits of an hour or so at rope drop and nothing less than two or so hours from that point on all day long.   If these are wrong and the PP is right, I'd certainly be interested in anyone else's thoughts who might be able to corroborate that.  I might rethink a few things for my upcoming trip.



If you can get there a hour before park opening and be in/near the front of the line then you can do well then, but if you only show up at park opening then you will probably be looking at a 2 hour wait or something ... basically it builds up really fast and then trickles down so by mid/late afternoon it is down a bit, then goes back up as evening starts, and then goes down during the EMH

So not that the touring plans projections are wrong or anything, just that you need to be towards the front of the line at rope drop to get the benefit

edit: or basically what @MickeyMinnieMom just said prior to my post


----------



## Disfan1968

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My 2 cents based on my *MDE wait times graphs 5/31-6/10*...
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-355#post-57726337
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-355#post-57726423
> 
> If you REALLY CAN be there AHEAD of rope drop those still will be your shortest waits of the day.
> HOWEVER, if you are there even 15-30min later, you may as well wait until 3pm or so. The waits build VERY QUICKLY in the morning.
> There is a drop-off in waits after 9/9:30 or so
> All of these patterns could obviously change.  That's the best I feel I have to go on for now.



Ok- this is what I would have said as well.  I guess verdict is, if you really can scoot RIGHT over to FOP right at rope drop, that's still your best bet.  But only if you get there ASAP.


----------



## ItsLayne

My only experience with rope drop was also on a Saturday morning with an EMH, so I think that helped. I arrived about 30 minutes before the EMH started (unintentionally slept in, meant to get there sooner) and they were starting to let people into the park. A whole herd of us on that bridge to Pandora, I felt like I was pretty far back in the crowd, but I could see the Steaming Tree Thing clearly so maybe I wasn't too far back. The line moved swiftly and I think maybe I had a 30 minute wait for FoP before I was in the video room. Possibly the fact that it was EMH made the difference, because there was no FastPasses coming into the queue during that time? Either that, or my weaving-thru-the-crowd-to-get-in-line game was stronger than most others.

I may have just gotten extremely lucky.


----------



## AngiTN

Disfan1968 said:


> That's interesting feedback!  Guidance that I have been looking at recently, be it Touring Plans projections, or peeking at my phone to see line times at various times throughout the day, or hearing anecdotal info from the boards and one person I know who was there last week, *had been showing waits of an hour or so at rope drop* and nothing less than two or so hours from that point on all day long.   If these are wrong and the PP is right, I'd certainly be interested in anyone else's thoughts who might be able to corroborate that.  I might rethink a few things for my upcoming trip.


the key word here being AT rope drop. Meaning you are AT the front AT rope drop. Not sauntering up around then and in the back of the crowd

I haven't seen any projections from TP that are using accurate info yet. I am not sure why they aren't building in waits to reflect what is actually happening vs. what would be the case for a long standing attraction.

Josh over at EasyWDW did a good touring plan timing post today. May be worth checking out his advice.



ItsLayne said:


> My only experience with rope drop was also on a Saturday morning with an EMH, so I think that helped. I arrived about 30 minutes before the EMH started (unintentionally slept in, meant to get there sooner) and they were starting to let people into the park. A whole herd of us on that bridge to Pandora, I felt like I was pretty far back in the crowd, but I could see the Steaming Tree Thing clearly so maybe I wasn't too far back. The line moved swiftly and I think maybe I had a 30 minute wait for FoP before I was in the video room. Possibly the fact that it was EMH made the difference, because there was no FastPasses coming into the queue during that time? Either that, or my weaving-thru-the-crowd-to-get-in-line game was stronger than most others.
> 
> I may have just gotten extremely lucky.


An EMH morning and a non-EMH morning are different at rope drop. The wait does build slightly slower on an EMH morning


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Disfan1968 said:


> Ok- this is what I would have said as well.  I guess verdict is, if you really can scoot RIGHT over to FOP right at rope drop, that's still your best bet.  But only if you get there ASAP.


OK, once the gates open, and I get inside, what direction do I go?


----------



## AngiTN

PrincessShmoo said:


> OK, once the gates open, and I get inside, what direction do I go?


To Pandora? You go left. Always left. Up the left side (or the only direction they let you if only one side of the oasis is open), left at the tree of life and left again at pizzafari

But once you get to Pandora, you'll go right to FoP


----------



## wareagle57

AngiTN said:


> An EMH morning and a non-EMH morning are different at rope drop. The wait does build slightly slower on an EMH morning



If you'll notice though, he was in the first pre-show 8 minutes before park opening. I'm thinking on EMH days that would not happen. So while the "wait" might be the same, I'm guessing it cuts into park hours more than on non-emh days. So now I can't decide if I still want to do EMH and risk the river journey wait being above what I want to wait in once I get off, or start the day later and go with Josh's proven plan on a non-EMH day.


----------



## AngiTN

Would sure depend on what else you plan to do in the park, that's for sure. Our last trip was Pandora centered, we didn't care if we didn't get in much of anything else outside of it. That won't always be the case. I'd almost consider a Pandora day, where you aren't concerned about spending extra time there. And a different day where you do the rest of AK. Or a half day. Ease up on the stress of how long things take and gives you all the time you want to explore.


----------



## Maxwell42

I've been lurking on this board for a long time, as well as monitoring wait times at FOP, so I felt like I was well prepared for our arrival yesterday.  We had a FP+ for NRJ yesterday afternoon, and one for FOP on Wednesday, so we had no plans to ride FOP when we got there.

Well, it appears that AK had some freakishly low crowds yesterday.  We got to Pandora around 2:30, with rain forecast for late afternoon/evening but not falling yet, and the standby for FOP was posted at only 50 minutes!  I convinced DW to jump in line with me, as I knew it was worth doing standby once, and we weren't likely to see shorter waits while we're here.  I was skeptical of the posted wait, with the line extending almost to the standby entrance and the first 15 minutes being outside before we got to the cave, but we stuck it out.  It turned out being about 60-65 minutes, but that was much better than I expected - I was willing to do standby if we saw anything under 90!

I just checked Touringplans, and they report that they predicted a 7 but saw a 4 at AK yesterday, so maybe we just got lucky.  But I will echo the advice being given here - if you aren't at the head of the rope drop crowd, the best bet for standby is in the middle of the afternoon.  And standby is worth doing at least once - the lab scene in particular is very well done!


----------



## Mimifree

We were there this past Saturday night. We managed to in line at 10:00 right as they were closing it (prior to EMH at 11:00). Posted wait time was 105 minutes but we only waited 60 minutes. It was great!!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wareagle57 said:


> If you'll notice though, he was in the first pre-show 8 minutes before park opening. I'm thinking on EMH days that would not happen. So while the "wait" might be the same, I'm guessing it cuts into park hours more than on non-emh days. So now I can't decide if I still want to do EMH and risk the river journey wait being above what I want to wait in once I get off, or start the day later and go with Josh's proven plan on a non-EMH day.


From what I've seen, the early morning PEAKS are higher on non-EMH days than EMH days.


----------



## Delirium

Admittedly, this may just be me.  But, I wish some of the new threads that are opened about Pandora would be left open and not merged with this one.  Out of every 4-5 threads, it's possible that only one of them is one I'm interested in.  But, since the topics are almost immediately merged, I'm forced to read through pages and pages of info I'm not interested in so that I can find the little nuggets of info that I am interested in.  

I feel providing a link to this master thread in all of the secondary ones is great, but don't close them.  Let then run their course.  I know there is a desire to limit duplicate information, but is anyone really referring back to page 116 of this thread at this point to find the info they need for their specific question?


----------



## Marymc001

Is anyone gonna give a heads up when the shoulder banshees are available? I'm going on the 25th and I've been _religiously _looking at this thread in hopes of knowing if/when they show up.


----------



## Juliet0778

Marymc001 said:


> Is anyone gonna give a heads up when the shoulder banshees are available? I'm going on the 25th and I've been _religiously _looking at this thread in hopes of knowing if/when they show up.


Someone said a page or two back that they were back in limited quantity/colors.  I'm super hoping they have them when I'm there next week!


----------



## CAS239

Marymc001 said:


> Is anyone gonna give a heads up when the shoulder banshees are available? I'm going on the 25th and I've been _religiously _looking at this thread in hopes of knowing if/when they show up.



Only the blue ones were back in stock a couple days ago, then yesterday they were fully sold out again


----------



## barbliny

My experience - possibly to help others plan - Monday 6/5 and Saturday 6/10

Rode FoP twice - once with a 9:30 pm fp+ on Monday night, once standby on EMH morning, Saturday.

First - FoP has become a favorite!!  I do not do Star Tours, the thought of Tea Cups makes me woozy, I don't do well in Imax movies - I ride Soarin' without a problem, I can ride all of the coasters - none bother me, including Everest.  One of my daughters is very prone to car sickness.  My husband, older daughter, and I all had no issues with the ride.  My younger daughter was a little bit queasy after.  (She had just started an antibiotic that had to be taken with food, so it might have been a contributing factor).  We all rode it a second time later in the week - she loved it, no problems.  Both daughters agreed that they did not lean as far forward for the closing of the mechanism the 2nd time they rode, and it was more comfortable.  The film in the France pavilion made 3 of us more queasy on Friday, than FoP did.

Na'vi - we rode it once standby on EMH morning (6/10) - and we all agreed, we released the fastpass we had scheduled for it late at night, it wasn't worth doing again.

Monday night fastpass for FoP - wait was around 10 minutes, there were 4 chairs out in our room alone.

Saturday morning EMH ...
We drove to the park, got there around 6:30, parking was easy and close, got on the back of the line at 6:35 - there were 2 lines, one on the right side and one on the left - we obviously chose the left (both were about same length) since that's Pandora's side.   At that point we were a few people from being even with the ticket windows.
They made the welcome announcement and started letting people tap in around 6:40 (why do I have such bad karma and get the line where everyone's bands spin blue???  Hint - move to the middle lines when they open the tap stiles, if we had stayed on the original left side lines it would have taken us much longer to get through.
We were held at the 'turn' by the bridge for about 5 minutes.  Ropes were dropped at around 6:45.  Somewhat controlled walk into Pandora - so, I think we probably started walking the queue around 6:50.  When we were approaching FoP posted wait was 5 minutes, as we started the winding through the outside queue wait jumped to 30 minutes.  The walk through the queue at a fast pace is more dizzying than the ride!!!  Look down if you're prone to motion sickness.   By the time you got to the CMs assigning rooms it was immediate loading - they were actually waiting for people to fill rooms.  We did not see a film in the first room as in the previous ride - we were in there for maybe 30 seconds before moving to the 2nd room.
All of the seats were in working order this ride.  The 2 people sitting next to me had to do a little bit of adjusting to get the green light to come up when their seat 'closed' - they were not big people, just sitting incorrectly.  I think they really should change that pre-film to show your feet in a 'tippy-toe' position instead of flat on the floor - it seems to put you in a better position.
We were off the ride at 7:15 am.  When we got off, the posted wait time was 70 minutes and jumped up to over 100 in the next 10 minutes.
We walked on Navi with a posted 5 minute wait, walked right on a boat - again with the dizzying queue.

We all agreed that while it is beautiful at night it is very, very hard to see in Pandora at night.
The walk through the back way past the Lion King is empty and much more enjoyable than the crowded walk through the front entrance.

Everyone really enjoyed the food at Satu'li.

Banshees were sold out on Monday.  There were a couple of colors available first thing Saturday morning.  Saw lots of people walking around with them on Saturday - particularly blue ones.  So, I'm guessing it's just luck if they are available for sale on the day you are there.

Also, Pandora has made the rest of AK empty - almost deserted on EMH mornings.  Everything was 5 minute waits or less.  After Pandora we were on Safari at 7:30 - no wait, Everest 3 times in a row with absolutely no waits, Dinosaur - no wait - cars were going out with 3 people in them in some cases, Primeval Whirl.   We would have been ready to leave AK at 9:00 am if it had not been for a Tusker House ADR.  It would have been a great time to walk some of the trails, but it was the last full day of our vacation and we were all over the walking thing!!  I wish Disney would consider adding an earlier showing of Lion King.


----------



## emi6891

Disfan1968 said:


> Getting ready to make my 60+10 fast pass reservations this Wednesday morning.  Have people had difficulty getting reservations for Flights of Passage early on in their 10 day window, or has availability been good?  I will be trying to schedule a fast pass for day 4 of 10 and day 8 of 10.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



My booking window opened this morning for 60 days. AK is our 2nd day of a 3 day trip. The earliest FOP FP I was able to get was 4:50pm. All day, I kept trying to modify time to try to pick up something earlier and by 7pm, it said there are no more fastpasses available. I think you will definitely have afternoon/evening choices on both days and possibly some morning choices, at least on day 8. Definitely be ready right at 7am and try to book day 8 first.


----------



## T- I Double G errrrr

Has anyone heard if they plan to extend the extra Magic Hours in Pandora after the July 4th date at least on select nights? We go the end of July and would love to spend some time at night to see everything lit up but with the late sunset, dinner reservations and ROL we are trying to figure out the timing.  It would be great if we could go after ROL.


----------



## rteetz

T- I Double G errrrr said:


> Has anyone heard if they plan to extend the extra Magic Hours in Pandora after the July 4th date at least on select nights? We go the end of July and would love to spend some time at night to see everything lit up but with the late sunset, dinner reservations and ROL we are trying to figure out the timing.  It would be great if we could go after ROL.


Nothing yet. At the very least I am sure AK will be put into the rotation for night EMH.


----------



## CAS239

T- I Double G errrrr said:


> Has anyone heard if they plan to extend the extra Magic Hours in Pandora after the July 4th date at least on select nights? We go the end of July and would love to spend some time at night to see everything lit up but with the late sunset, dinner reservations and ROL we are trying to figure out the timing.  It would be great if we could go after ROL.



I HIGHLY doubt they extend the nightly EMH, put I don't think there's any doubt that AK will have evening EMH probably once a week, maybe even twice for the time being


----------



## Tia1977

We're just back, and Pandora was everything I hoped it'd be (and so much more). Admittedly I'm biased due to AK being my favorite park. Until now, my favorite sections have been Asia and Africa. Pandora is simply breathtaking, during the day and at night. People are right, pictures just don't do it justice. I spent _forever _just meandering around taking in the beautiful scenery. The area feels very natural to AK (to me). It felt as though being introduced to real natural I've never experienced before.

We didn't do the river ride due to changing park days around last minute (another party of 3 must've been happy to snag the FP's we gave up lol). We did do FOP our second AK day and wow...just wow! When it was over, we just sat there for a couple of seconds in happy shell shock. We were seriously tempted to ride it a second time SB (and we never ride anything with a longer wait than 20 mins lol). I have a tidbit that really helped me enjoy it to the max. Not sure if it's been mentioned before bc I stopped keeping up with the thread when we were down there...

I have a small face and immediately found that I needed to hold on to my glasses. It was a blessing bc it then prompted me to cover both sides of my face with my hands like blinders. Without any peripheral view of the other riders, I was 100% immersed and felt like I was on a solo flight


----------



## fattymatty

Has anyone had FP for 11-12 or 12-1 for FOP? If so what have the wait time been on the FP lines. Does Disney show anywhere what the FP wait time currently are


----------



## mirak

First time to AK. I was impressed by Pandora. Very beautiful at night. It really needs a third feature ride, though. The river journey was beautiful, and the line moved fast, but it isn't worth waiting longer than 30 minutes. Also, the cue is very bare bones.

Stood in line 2 hours for Flight of Passage, starting at 11:30 at night during EMH! I was more impressed by the amazing level of detail in the cue than the ride itself. So many amazing, tiny, believable details (and so much time in line to appreciate them). The ride itself was visually beautiful, but motion sims just aren't as fun for me as real movement. 3D was pretty clear, but the video seemed a bit too bright and washed out (maybe necessary for the 3D). The whole "green" narrative was a bit over the top, in my opinion. If this is anything close to the plot of the new movies, well... I guess I'm not surprised they are being reworked. I'm glad I did it, but I wouldn't do it again without a fastpass or less than 30 minute wait.

Also whole lotta pukin going on. Someone puked in our theater just ahead of us, so we had to be relocated to another theater and repeat the rather dopey pre-movie. Almost stepped in more puke in the exit line. That's what motion sims do. I got a little queasy myself.

Finally, there were a LOT of really young kids in that line with me tonight - well past midnight. Many were clearly exhausted. Poor judgment on the parents' part.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

fattymatty said:


> Has anyone had FP for 11-12 or 12-1 for FOP? If so what have the wait time been on the FP lines. Does Disney show anywhere what the FP wait time currently are


Disney does not post what the FP wait times are. You can always ask a CM when you get to the line though.

I have had a FP from 2-3 p.m, and I waited 5 minutes before heading into the first staging room. FP is really quick. I recommend going in the stand-by line at least once though, since that line is one of the best lines I have seen Disney do. The FP line pretty much passes all of it.


----------



## BigredNole

I have been reading posts from people that state AK is opening much earlier (letting guests in but Lands not open) much earlier than the normal 15-20 minutes. I read a post from someone that they got to AK at 7:15AM with park opening at 8AM. The people were already going in and there was a massive backup into Pandora already. 

Is that really the case? If so, I need to adjust my arrival times for AK. We just won't eat breakfast in our room. We will eat it at the Pandora lines.


----------



## AngiTN

BigredNole said:


> I have been reading posts from people that state AK is opening much earlier (letting guests in but Lands not open) much earlier than the normal 15-20 minutes. I read a post from someone that they got to AK at 7:15AM with park opening at 8AM. The people were already going in and there was a massive backup into Pandora already.
> 
> Is that really the case? If so, I need to adjust my arrival times for AK. We just won't eat breakfast in our room. We will eat it at the Pandora lines.


Yep, this is the norm for now. No idea how long this will continue. I would expect it to go on through the 4th, along with the rest of their expanded hours. Maybe even longer.


----------



## ThistleMae

Capang said:


> Rope drop is very crowded right now. I'd go for mid afternoon.


Yes, thank you.  Some folks still say rope drop is the way to go, but I'm reading more and more people say otherwise.  My cousins, who I'm going with, will not get up early enough to rope drop, so still hoping for FP+ and if not, we shall just wait and see.  We are hopping, and we can check the MDE app for wait times. If we buy express transportation, we could hop over to AK rather quickly if the wait times go down.  This is the best plan I have.


----------



## Disfan1968

Let's say you have a fast pass for FOP and don't need to ride it at rope drop.  Is the River Journey a mad scramble at rope drop, or is that a pretty reasonable goal?  I have two young kids and Grand parents along with me this August so I just can't "dash" over like most other people.  We are going to arrive around 7:30 at the park for a 8:00 am extra magic hour on the 14th.  I am thinking we head for River journey and then wander up to Safari and Everest and Kali River after that?  This sound feasible?


----------



## ThistleMae

AngiTN said:


> Would sure depend on what else you plan to do in the park, that's for sure. Our last trip was Pandora centered, we didn't care if we didn't get in much of anything else outside of it. That won't always be the case. I'd almost consider a Pandora day, where you aren't concerned about spending extra time there. And a different day where you do the rest of AK. Or a half day. Ease up on the stress of how long things take and gives you all the time you want to explore.


This is a great attitude...I'm going to borrow it...LOL!  We will end up at AK probably 3/4 days of the 5 days we have this trip.  I don't like the heat and I'm planning on taking my time...it's all a great big adventure and one I don't want to stress over it (although I probably will have some if I don't get a FP).  After all, I'm on vacation!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ThistleMae said:


> Yes, thank you.  Some folks still say rope drop is the way to go, but I'm reading more and more people say otherwise.  My cousins, who I'm going with, will not get up early enough to rope drop, so still hoping for FP+ and if not, we shall just wait and see.  We are hopping, and we can check the MDE app for wait times. If we buy express transportation, we could hop over to AK rather quickly if the wait times go down.  This is the best plan I have.



We shall see how it develops, but it really seems that if you can get there 1hr before opening then you can be at the front of rope drop and have a short wait ... but after that the wait time spikes at opening/early morning and your best bet is mid-to-late afternoon (then it goes back up a bit when evening hours/bioluminesence first starts, then goes down again towards end of night/EMH)


----------



## ThistleMae

emi6891 said:


> My booking window opened this morning for 60 days. AK is our 2nd day of a 3 day trip. The earliest FOP FP I was able to get was 4:50pm. All day, I kept trying to modify time to try to pick up something earlier and by 7pm, it said there are no more fastpasses available. I think you will definitely have afternoon/evening choices on both days and possibly some morning choices, at least on day 8. Definitely be ready right at 7am and try to book day 8 first.


It's my understanding that if you are staying offsite, you can only book one FP each day, at your 30 day, is this correct?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disfan1968 said:


> Let's say you have a fast pass for FOP and don't need to ride it at rope drop.  Is the River Journey a mad scramble at rope drop, or is that a pretty reasonable goal?  I have two young kids and Grand parents along with me this August so I just can't "dash" over like most other people.  We are going to arrive around 7:30 at the park for a 8:00 am extra magic hour on the 14th.  I am thinking we head for River journey and then wander up to Safari and Everest and Kali River after that?  This sound feasible?



It certainly isn't as crazy as for FoP but there are still people heading there and the line will spike shortly after opening.

Will have to see how things develop so not sure exactly how things will be in August.  I think your plan should be fine (you might have a little bit of a line, but not too crazy).  They have been opening the park early/getting people through the tapstyles and stuff so if that continues you might want to shoot for more like 7:15, but either way I think you should be ok


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ThistleMae said:


> It's my understanding that if you are staying offsite, you can only book one FP each day, at your 30 day, is this correct?



yes, that is correct.  Same as with ADRs (though they are at 180 days)


----------



## ThistleMae

I had no problems with my ADR's, didn't even book at 180 days out.  But....when any of my FP's are available, you know what happens to reservations....change, change, change.   So, we will have choices to make. I will def. change any reservation for FOP...but anything else, I may not.  Just so excited to be going!  I'm working on my shoe choices now.  Cool, comfortable and water proof.  I have foot issues, so it's not that simple, otherwise I'd wear my crocs.  Decisions, decisions!  I wish I could visit Disney twice a year...come on megabucks!  Love to read all these posts.  It keeps my excitement going.  Thank you.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ThistleMae said:


> I had no problems with my ADR's, didn't even book at 180 days out.  But....when any of my FP's are available, you know what happens to reservations....change, change, change.   So, we will have choices to make. I will def. change any reservation for FOP...but anything else, I may not.  Just so excited to be going!  I'm working on my shoe choices now.  Cool, comfortable and water proof.  I have foot issues, so it's not that simple, otherwise I'd wear my crocs.  Decisions, decisions!  I wish I could visit Disney twice a year...come on megabucks!  Love to read all these posts.  It keeps my excitement going.  Thank you.




Obviously getting off topic - but I (at everyone in my family at this point) always just wear Keens in the parks.  They give me more support than other sandals, but are waterproof, etc.


----------



## ThistleMae

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously getting off topic - but I (at everyone in my family at this point) always just wear Keens in the parks.  They give me more support than other sandals, but are waterproof, etc.


  Ah yes, the go to Keen's.  I have a pair that I've glued back together three times because I love them so much!  Unfortunately, with my Achilles tendon issue, the back bothers my foot...ugh!  But thanks for jumping in with the help.


----------



## Cappy81

Cappy81 said:


> Can anyone tell me if FOP offers Rider Swap? Also how much time to bugdet from entering FP line to end of ride. Trying to figure out something for parent 1 and toddler to do while parent 2 and older child ride FOP.





PrincessV said:


> Yes, rider swap is available at FOP. I've only FPd on Sunday of Memorial Day Weekend, but my first FP wait was around 15-20 minutes, the second was no wait - we walked all the way through to the first pre-show room.



Thanks for the reply! Can anyone tell me how long the actual attraction takes?


----------



## PrincessV

Cappy81 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Can anyone tell me how long the actual attraction takes?


 Including both pre-show rooms, I'd guess 15 minutes or less. The ride itself is maybe 3-4.


----------



## DaniMoon

barbliny said:


> My experience - possibly to help others plan - Monday 6/5 and Saturday 6/10
> 
> Rode FoP twice - once with a 9:30 pm fp+ on Monday night, once standby on EMH morning, Saturday.
> 
> First - FoP has become a favorite!!  I do not do Star Tours, the thought of Tea Cups makes me woozy, I don't do well in Imax movies - I ride Soarin' without a problem, I can ride all of the coasters - none bother me, including Everest.  One of my daughters is very prone to car sickness.  My husband, older daughter, and I all had no issues with the ride.  My younger daughter was a little bit queasy after.  (She had just started an antibiotic that had to be taken with food, so it might have been a contributing factor).  We all rode it a second time later in the week - she loved it, no problems.  Both daughters agreed that they did not lean as far forward for the closing of the mechanism the 2nd time they rode, and it was more comfortable.  The film in the France pavilion made 3 of us more queasy on Friday, than FoP did.
> 
> Na'vi - we rode it once standby on EMH morning (6/10) - and we all agreed, we released the fastpass we had scheduled for it late at night, it wasn't worth doing again.
> 
> Monday night fastpass for FoP - wait was around 10 minutes, there were 4 chairs out in our room alone.
> 
> Saturday morning EMH ...
> We drove to the park, got there around 6:30, parking was easy and close, got on the back of the line at 6:35 - there were 2 lines, one on the right side and one on the left - we obviously chose the left (both were about same length) since that's Pandora's side.   At that point we were a few people from being even with the ticket windows.
> They made the welcome announcement and started letting people tap in around 6:40 (why do I have such bad karma and get the line where everyone's bands spin blue???  Hint - move to the middle lines when they open the tap stiles, if we had stayed on the original left side lines it would have taken us much longer to get through.
> We were held at the 'turn' by the bridge for about 5 minutes.  Ropes were dropped at around 6:45.  Somewhat controlled walk into Pandora - so, I think we probably started walking the queue around 6:50.  When we were approaching FoP posted wait was 5 minutes, as we started the winding through the outside queue wait jumped to 30 minutes.  The walk through the queue at a fast pace is more dizzying than the ride!!!  Look down if you're prone to motion sickness.   By the time you got to the CMs assigning rooms it was immediate loading - they were actually waiting for people to fill rooms.  We did not see a film in the first room as in the previous ride - we were in there for maybe 30 seconds before moving to the 2nd room.
> All of the seats were in working order this ride.  The 2 people sitting next to me had to do a little bit of adjusting to get the green light to come up when their seat 'closed' - they were not big people, just sitting incorrectly.  I think they really should change that pre-film to show your feet in a 'tippy-toe' position instead of flat on the floor - it seems to put you in a better position.
> We were off the ride at 7:15 am.  When we got off, the posted wait time was 70 minutes and jumped up to over 100 in the next 10 minutes.
> We walked on Navi with a posted 5 minute wait, walked right on a boat - again with the dizzying queue.
> 
> We all agreed that while it is beautiful at night it is very, very hard to see in Pandora at night.
> The walk through the back way past the Lion King is empty and much more enjoyable than the crowded walk through the front entrance.
> 
> Everyone really enjoyed the food at Satu'li.
> 
> Banshees were sold out on Monday.  There were a couple of colors available first thing Saturday morning.  Saw lots of people walking around with them on Saturday - particularly blue ones.  So, I'm guessing it's just luck if they are available for sale on the day you are there.
> 
> Also, Pandora has made the rest of AK empty - almost deserted on EMH mornings.  Everything was 5 minute waits or less.  After Pandora we were on Safari at 7:30 - no wait, Everest 3 times in a row with absolutely no waits, Dinosaur - no wait - cars were going out with 3 people in them in some cases, Primeval Whirl.   We would have been ready to leave AK at 9:00 am if it had not been for a Tusker House ADR.  It would have been a great time to walk some of the trails, but it was the last full day of our vacation and we were all over the walking thing!!  I wish Disney would consider adding an earlier showing of Lion King.



THANK YOU for this review.   We are heading to WDW next week.  I have a FP for FOP on Tuesday and plan to rope drop EMH on Saturday.   Your review has helped solidify our plans.   Need to be out of AK by 11:30 am on Saturday and was beginning to think we wouldn't get a lot accomplished, but after seeing your post I think we will be able to get even more than I was hoping.   Hardest thing will be getting us all to the bus stop around 6 a.m.


----------



## ucfknight

ThistleMae said:


> It's my understanding that if you are staying offsite, you can only book one FP each day, at your 30 day, is this correct?


Well, you can book 3 FP each day at the 30 day mark.  But only 1 of the 3 can be for one of the Pandora rides.


----------



## Dr.Mickey

From a former skeptic:  I had serious reservations about the selection of Avatar for a major expansion, but I hoped Disney would do a good job with it...

Pandora is unbelievable.  Like many have said, the pictures don't capture the beauty.  We visited twice in one day (afternoon and night) on a perfect AK rainy day last week.  I think we took 30 minutes to casually walk to the entrance to FOP, because we stopped every 5 or 10 feet just to stare and take it all in.  Wow.  They have done an incredible job creating this world.  We rode FOP with a fast pass, but we skipped the River Journey (only one AK day).  FOP is very well done (although I still like a few other attractions better).  It certainly is a worthy headliner.  We didn't get to eat at the restaurant, but the meat smoker smelled delicious.  

Our walk-through at night was unexpectedly amazing.  I expected cool lighting effects, but we were blown away.  I will say this - it is so dark that you probably do miss a lot of details by going at night.  And maybe we are just getting old (I'm the same age as WDW), but we found it disorienting trying to find our step on several of the paths.  I wouldn't be surprised if Pandora at night results in numerous slip and fall incidents.  

All-in-all, I would say this is a home run for Disney, and it gives me hope for the upcoming Star Wars Land.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

FastPasser. said:


> Now you're talking. And they are really cute. I've seen hundreds of them on guests shoulders and in boxes. It's a gold mine.


Please save me a blue one with the purple markings. i will be there in October so hopefully demand for these will die down by then.


----------



## IndyJammer

fattymatty said:


> Has anyone had FP for 11-12 or 12-1 for FOP? If so what have the wait time been on the FP lines. Does Disney show anywhere what the FP wait time currently are


11:25 today!  It is basically walk-on with FP - I almost want to do Standby to see the queue - but I don't want to see it bad enough for that wait!  #nexttime 

It took a full 33 minutes with preshows & such to ride it today - but I suspect one of the theaters was down. (I heard announcements that there were some technical difficulties and wait times may be longer than expected)

Also - No Banshees today. (I think we got Super lucky to get one last Friday!).


----------



## Loopster

Shrill said:


> Has anyone had a very small child ride FOP yet? Ie tall enough but very thin, extremely small waist/ narrow torso and very slim legs? I'm wondering if the restraints have gone tight enough and whether they have kid sized glasses?



My 6 year old is a string bean...barely 40 pounds with super skinny legs and he rode it just fine. He said he felt secure the whole time, and he was only holding on with one hand because the other was used to hold up the huge glasses. No child sized glasses. 

However, a tip for people with hair long enough to put it in a ponytail...do that, and stick the sides of the glasses in between the pulled back hair on the sides. It helps hold them in place


----------



## hammie59

Is the single rider line open yet for FoP?


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Is there anything to do in Pandora from 11 to 1 EMH besides riding the two rides? I have two EMH nights scheduled and may need to rethink that, given the long wait times during those time periods. I don't plan to get in line for anything with a wait time of longer than 30 minutes, and it looks like I can expect both of them to have longer waits during EMH. I have two fastpasses for FOP and one for NRJ, so I will get to do both rides during regular hours. Are the EMH worth it still, to just wander around? Is there something else to do at AK during that time? I know that no other rides are open, but is it still cool to wander around the Tree of Life or the trails at that time?


----------



## HydroGuy

hammie59 said:


> Is the single rider line open yet for FoP?


No. Rumors have been rampant they may never open it. But so far, no.


----------



## Capang

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Is there anything to do in Pandora from 11 to 1 EMH besides riding the two rides? I have two EMH nights scheduled and may need to rethink that, given the long wait times during those time periods. I don't plan to get in line for anything with a wait time of longer than 30 minutes, and it looks like I can expect both of them to have longer waits during EMH. I have two fastpasses for FOP and one for NRJ, so I will get to do both rides during regular hours. Are the EMH worth it still, to just wander around? Is there something else to do at AK during that time? I know that no other rides are open, but is it still cool to wander around the Tree of Life or the trails at that time?


The rides are open, the satuli canteen, the place to get the lumpia and drinks is open and windtraders are all open. The drum shows go on and photopass places are up and running. The rest of the park is shut down. There really is no wandering. They have blocked off all but the trail from the entrance to ak leading to Pandora.  It is very cool to sit and soak in the atmosphere and lines have not been horrible the last week or so during emh.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Is there anything to do in Pandora from 11 to 1 EMH besides riding the two rides? I have two EMH nights scheduled and may need to rethink that, given the long wait times during those time periods. I don't plan to get in line for anything with a wait time of longer than 30 minutes, and it looks like I can expect both of them to have longer waits during EMH. I have two fastpasses for FOP and one for NRJ, so I will get to do both rides during regular hours. Are the EMH worth it still, to just wander around? Is there something else to do at AK during that time? I know that no other rides are open, but is it still cool to wander around the Tree of Life or the trails at that time?



You might find the river ride with less than 30 min wait - we went on at around midnight and it was about 30 mins

Beyond that just enjoying the land, made gut have a drum show going on, stuff like that


----------



## Cinderella94

What have the evening EMH's been like? How long would one expect to wait for FOP?


----------



## Cinderella94

AngiTN said:


> Yep, this is the norm for now. No idea how long this will continue. I would expect it to go on through the 4th, along with the rest of their expanded hours. Maybe even longer.


Any speculation as to how it will work when there's a morning EMH? On July 5, regular opening is 9:00 and EMH is at 8:00. Do you think resort guests would be let in early like that for the EMH?


----------



## AngiTN

Cinderella94 said:


> Any speculation as to how it will work when there's a morning EMH? On July 5, regular opening is 9:00 and EMH is at 8:00. Do you think resort guests would be let in early like that for the EMH?


Not so far. EMH is working more on time, so to speak. Not 30, 45 min ahead of posted opening time.


----------



## AngiTN

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Is there anything to do in Pandora from 11 to 1 EMH besides riding the two rides? I have two EMH nights scheduled and may need to rethink that, given the long wait times during those time periods. I don't plan to get in line for anything with a wait time of longer than 30 minutes, and it looks like I can expect both of them to have longer waits during EMH. I have two fastpasses for FOP and one for NRJ, so I will get to do both rides during regular hours. Are the EMH worth it still, to just wander around? Is there something else to do at AK during that time? I know that no other rides are open, but is it still cool to wander around the Tree of Life or the trails at that time?


Even when the rest of AK was open during EMH when Pandora first opened, the trails were closed. Now, the only thing open is Pandora. 
I would at least reconsider the 30 min rule for lines. That is our rule too. But we eliminated it for FoP and don't regret it at all. EMH is a good time to spend time in the line as there isn't much else to do, so you aren't wasting your time, especially if you have it down for 2 nights. Spend 1 night exploring the land, looking at the details, because there are a lot of them. Then explore the FoP queue at least one EMH evening.


----------



## wareagle57

AngiTN said:


> Not so far. EMH is working more on time, so to speak. Not 30, 45 min ahead of posted opening time.



Every report I've read says they open the turnstiles around 6:15 when the park opens at 7 for EMH, so I'm curious what you mean by this.


----------



## Cinderella94

AngiTN said:


> Not so far. EMH is working more on time, so to speak. Not 30, 45 min ahead of posted opening time.


Got it, thanks! And I'm sure they wouldn't let the non resort guests in early, during the EMH, right?


----------



## Cinderella94

wareagle57 said:


> Every report I've read says they open the turnstiles around 6:15 when the park opens at 7 for EMH, so I'm curious what you mean by this.


I would love if this were the case!


----------



## AngiTN

wareagle57 said:


> Every report I've read says they open the turnstiles around 6:15 when the park opens at 7 for EMH, so I'm curious what you mean by this.


Then that's a change from the week we were there. They did not open that early on EMH mornings. Well, take that back. I guess they did open turnstiles but we were then held in the Oasis till closer to 7:00 for them to scan our bands for EMH. It was not like the mornings where they open at 8:00 where people are already on rides as much as 30 min early


----------



## Dockside

So this morning my 60 day fastpass window opened (for Sunday August 13th).  Was on at 7am on the dot to make reservations, FoP fastpasses were all gone.  Grabbed a Na'vi River Journey FP and Rivers of Light.  Interestingly, the RoL FP'es were gone by around 7:30 am this morning.  I went on the Touring Plans site and they say there were no FP available for August 13th as of 6:51 am (i.e. gone before my 60 day window opened).  Also FoP FP's are gone for August 14th (tomorrow's 60 day window) according to touring plans.  

I was surprised as I had been following the FoP availability on touring plans and I thought they were available at least 57 days before.  But perhaps things are changing a bit or I am visiting at a busy time.

I was able to get FoP FP's for later in our trip (about 64 days out) when we plan to park hop back into AK.

Probably interesting to keep following this, but if you want FoP FP's you may need to plan for a day later in your trip (if you are staying on site).


----------



## wareagle57

AngiTN said:


> Then that's a change from the week we were there. They did not open that early on EMH mornings. Well, take that back. I guess they did open turnstiles but we were then held in the Oasis till closer to 7:00 for them to scan our bands for EMH. It was not like the mornings where they open at 8:00 where people are already on rides as much as 30 min early



Can you point me to any claims of people riding at 7:30 for an 8:00 opening because I haven't seen that either. Admittedly I haven't seen every post on this thread, but since opening I have tried to keep up with every new page and reports of RDs.

Other than the first couple days after it opens, it seems both opening procedures are about the same, with non-EMH days being let in a little earlier (relative to park opening time obviously) than EMH days. But it seems both EMH and regular park days start something like:
15 minutes after, begin letting guests into the park. Hold at Tree of Life for 10-15 minutes. Hold at Pandora bridge for 10ish minutes. Walk guests to rides 15-20 minutes before the top of the hour, with guests actually boarding the ride within 5 minutes of park opening. Guests who head towards might be getting on 5-10 minutes earlier than guest heading to FOP, I'm not sure.

Again, this is all gathered from second hand accounts and I could be wrong. I would like to know if I am.


----------



## AngiTN

wareagle57 said:


> Can you point me to any claims of people riding at 7:30 for an 8:00 opening because I haven't seen that either. Admittedly I haven't seen every post on this thread, but since opening I have tried to keep up with every new page and reports of RDs.


http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/animal-kingdom-pandora-rope-drop-touring-strategy-round-two-61117/

From the post linked

Squeezing through towards Avatar Flight of Passage at 7:28am or about ten minutes earlier than the rope drop I covered about ten days ago.




Disney is making a conscious effort to get things going earlier in the morning and to increase capacity/efficiency at the Pandora rides. Expect to be let into the Park by 7:20am and on your way into Pandora by 7:35am with a regular 8am open.

So maybe not on the ride at 7:30 but entering the ride queue at 7:30. Sorry, I wasn't quite specific enough.


----------



## Orsino

ThistleMae said:


> I had no problems with my ADR's, didn't even book at 180 days out.  But....when any of my FP's are available, you know what happens to reservations....change, change, change.   So, we will have choices to make. I will def. change any reservation for FOP...but anything else, I may not.  Just so excited to be going!  I'm working on my shoe choices now.  Cool, comfortable and water proof.  I have foot issues, so it's not that simple, otherwise I'd wear my crocs.  Decisions, decisions!  I wish I could visit Disney twice a year...come on megabucks!  Love to read all these posts.  It keeps my excitement going.  Thank you.


Oh dear. Um. I'm not sure if it is still the case, but last time I went to WDW ADR's were a pain in the neck for getting FP. I don't remember the exact details, but I was stalking 4th or 5th FP+ and I found one that we wanted that would work for us, but the system wouldn't allow me to book it because I had and ADR like an hour later (it might have been more, I don't recall).
I mention this because it looks like you will be trying to get Pandora FP at the 30 day mark. I don't know how hard that is, but if the open time is around your ADR the system may not let you book it. 
I've since switched to booking ADR's on a separate account to avoid FP collisions. I have no trouble meeting FP and ADR timelines so I don't see why Disney would restrict it in that way, but they do (or at least they did).


----------



## Kudmani

Dockside said:


> So this morning my 60 day fastpass window opened (for Sunday August 13th).  Was on at 7am on the dot to make reservations, FoP fastpasses were all gone.  Grabbed a Na'vi River Journey FP and Rivers of Light.  Interestingly, the RoL FP'es were gone by around 7:30 am this morning.  I went on the Touring Plans site and they say there were no FP available for August 13th as of 6:51 am (i.e. gone before my 60 day window opened).  Also FoP FP's are gone for August 14th (tomorrow's 60 day window) according to touring plans.
> 
> I was surprised as I had been following the FoP availability on touring plans and I thought they were available at least 57 days before.  But perhaps things are changing a bit or I am visiting at a busy time.
> 
> I was able to get FoP FP's for later in our trip (about 64 days out) when we plan to park hop back into AK.
> 
> Probably interesting to keep following this, but if you want FoP FP's you may need to plan for a day later in your trip (if you are staying on site).


I've seen several posts about MDE glitching this morning while TAs were making ADRs and other reservations.  Maybe it is also effecting FP availability.


----------



## wareagle57

AngiTN said:


> http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/animal-kingdom-pandora-rope-drop-touring-strategy-round-two-61117/
> 
> From the post linked
> 
> Squeezing through towards Avatar Flight of Passage at 7:28am or about ten minutes earlier than the rope drop I covered about ten days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney is making a conscious effort to get things going earlier in the morning and to increase capacity/efficiency at the Pandora rides. Expect to be let into the Park by 7:20am and on your way into Pandora by 7:35am with a regular 8am open.
> 
> So maybe not on the ride at 7:30 but entering the ride queue at 7:30. Sorry, I wasn't quite specific enough.



Right, reading the rest of his post, he isn't to the pre-ride video until a couple minutes before 8.


----------



## OSUZorba

I searched the thread, but the info didn't seem to be complete. I am working on touring plans and noticed that Na'vi River Journey has rider swap. Can anyone explain whether it is needed? We'll have an 18 month old with us, but have never had an issue with dark rides. Are they offering it to everyone with small kids or just sleeping babies?


----------



## kate3177

We're staying at animal kingdom Kidani Village and are planning on going to pandora tomorrow morning. We've got a FOP fp for 8:10 am. And we're going to try to eat at the canteen tomorrow evening. But I'm asking if anyone has heard anymore about stock on the banshees. My girls have both held back some of their spending money just hoping that there will be some in stock to tomorrow! Thanks for any info


----------



## emi6891

Dockside said:


> So this morning my 60 day fastpass window opened (for Sunday August 13th).  Was on at 7am on the dot to make reservations, FoP fastpasses were all gone.  Grabbed a Na'vi River Journey FP and Rivers of Light.  Interestingly, the RoL FP'es were gone by around 7:30 am this morning.  I went on the Touring Plans site and they say there were no FP available for August 13th as of 6:51 am (i.e. gone before my 60 day window opened).  Also FoP FP's are gone for August 14th (tomorrow's 60 day window) according to touring plans.
> 
> *I was surprised as I had been following the FoP availability on touring plans and I thought they were available at least 57 days before.  But perhaps things are changing a bit or I am visiting at a busy time.*
> 
> I was able to get FoP FP's for later in our trip (about 64 days out) when we plan to park hop back into AK.
> 
> Probably interesting to keep following this, but if you want FoP FP's you may need to plan for a day later in your trip (if you are staying on site).



I think it is true that it's changing because it is a busy time. That weekend is the first weekend that Silver AP are no longer blocked out, so maybe a lot of people take advantage of that. It may also be people trying to get one last summer trip in before school starts. We're going Aug 11-13 pretty much for both those reasons. When I made my FOP FP 2 days ago for the 12th, only late afternoon and evening were available at 7am and they seemed to be gone by the end of the day. I think for the time being, FP are only going to be available for booking at days over 62 or 63.


----------



## Surr

kate3177 said:


> We're staying at animal kingdom Kidani Village and are planning on going to pandora tomorrow morning. We've got a FOP fp for 8:10 am. And we're going to try to eat at the canteen tomorrow evening. But I'm asking if anyone has heard anymore about stock on the banshees. My girls have both held back some of their spending money just hoping that there will be some in stock to tomorrow! Thanks for any info



I saw a couple kids yestetday with them walking around AK.  I didn't go into the shop though so it is possible they brought them to the park.


----------



## AngiTN

kate3177 said:


> We're staying at animal kingdom Kidani Village and are planning on going to pandora tomorrow morning. We've got a FOP fp for 8:10 am. And we're going to try to eat at the canteen tomorrow evening. But I'm asking if anyone has heard anymore about stock on the banshees. My girls have both held back some of their spending money just hoping that there will be some in stock to tomorrow! Thanks for any info


There is limited stock on some colors. They are coming in stock and going out of stock very fast. So what is current one minute is out of date the next. Unfortunately.


----------



## Figment1990

Dockside said:


> So this morning my 60 day fastpass window opened (for Sunday August 13th).  Was on at 7am on the dot to make reservations, FoP fastpasses were all gone.  Grabbed a Na'vi River Journey FP and Rivers of Light.  Interestingly, the RoL FP'es were gone by around 7:30 am this morning.  I went on the Touring Plans site and they say there were no FP available for August 13th as of 6:51 am (i.e. gone before my 60 day window opened).  Also FoP FP's are gone for August 14th (tomorrow's 60 day window) according to touring plans.
> 
> I was surprised as I had been following the FoP availability on touring plans and I thought they were available at least 57 days before.  But perhaps things are changing a bit or I am visiting at a busy time.
> 
> I was able to get FoP FP's for later in our trip (about 64 days out) when we plan to park hop back into AK.
> 
> Probably interesting to keep following this, but if you want FoP FP's you may need to plan for a day later in your trip (if you are staying on site).


Adding to this...

Tuesday (6/13) was our 60 day window for our August 12th arrival. I was on at 7am on the dot (actually kept checking from 6:55 on) and I was able to get FoP FP for Monday August 14 at 3:05pm (later times were also available). Nothing available in the morning. And I didn't book them immediately, it was closer to 7:15 or 7:30 maybe. Then I was able to get them for the same late afternoon times on Saturday August 19th as well. I was also able to see them for August 13th in the afternoon but I didn't book that day. Anyhow, so from my experience, YMMV, I was able to get FoP FP at 60, 61 and 66 days out, but not in the morning.

Na'vi was available for all three days I looked, and in the morning.

Both of my days (14th and 19th) are early EMH days, so that might play somewhat into more people planning to go to the parks on my days.

I also booked RoL for the 19th.


----------



## dorchrislen

Today was my 30 day window. I went in exactly 4 AM PST and was not able to find any FOP fast passes. I was able to get a Navi  for just before noon. Just as I expected.
 My first fast pass is for the Safari at 9:50 to 1050. Do you think I will be able to make it within that window after rope dropping FOP? It is for July 14 and I plan to be at the park at   7:45 AM for a 9 AM opening.


----------



## IndyJammer

OSUZorba said:


> Can anyone explain whether it is needed? We'll have an 18 month old with us, but have never had an issue with dark rides. Are they offering it to everyone with small kids or just sleeping babies?



If your kids can do IaSW, they can do NRJ!

Banshees were Out of Stock Yesterday - I'll be there to check again tomorrow night


----------



## HydroGuy

dorchrislen said:


> Today was my 30 day window. I went in exactly 4 AM PST and was not able to find any FOP fast passes. I was able to get a Navi  for just before noon. Just as I expected.
> My first fast pass is for the Safari at 9:50 to 1050. Do you think I will be able to make it within that window after rope dropping FOP? It is for July 14 and I plan to be at the park at   7:45 AM for a 9 AM opening.


I think you will  be good with your plan. The only thing that could trip you up is if FOP has operating problems that morning. I would be ready to switch FP times for KS to later if needed. Also, I seem to remember having trouble with WiFi reception once we were near the FOP loading area. So be careful about that.


----------



## OSUZorba

IndyJammer said:


> If your kids can do IaSW, they can do NRJ!
> 
> Banshees were Out of Stock Yesterday - I'll be there to check again tomorrow night



That is what I figured. Any idea why they are offering rider swap on it?


----------



## FoxC63

HydroGuy said:


> Can you even name the last time a fire alarm situation happened at a Disney park?



Didn't BOG have a fire break out last month?  Something was posted about it here I'm sure.


----------



## ucfknight

FoxC63 said:


> Didn't BOG have a fire break out last month?  Something was posted about it here I'm sure.


Multiple "New" Fantasyland attractions have had fires with evacuation caused by fireworks fallout.  7DMT had one and Little Mermaid has had a couple of them.


----------



## FoxC63

ucfknight said:


> Multiple "New" Fantasyland attractions have had fires with evacuation caused by fireworks fallout.  7DMT had one and Little Mermaid has had a couple of them.



Oh goodness!  I did not know all this - where have I been?!


----------



## IndyJammer

OSUZorba said:


> That is what I figured. Any idea why they are offering rider swap on it?


I think it's just Disney being Politically Correct - they offer Rider swap for more attractions than you'd think. Some people can't handle lights or getting on to rides or...


----------



## dorchrislen

HydroGuy said:


> I think you will  be good with your plan. The only thing that could trip you up is if FOP has operating problems that morning. I would be ready to switch FP times for KS to later if needed. Also, I seem to remember having trouble with WiFi reception once we were near the FOP loading area. So be careful about that.



 Thanks for the great advice, HydroGuy!  Will do.


----------



## maryj11

Capang said:


> The rides are open, the satuli canteen, the place to get the lumpia and drinks is open and windtraders are all open. The drum shows go on and photopass places are up and running. The rest of the park is shut down. There really is no wandering. They have blocked off all but the trail from the entrance to ak leading to Pandora.  It is very cool to sit and soak in the atmosphere and lines have not been horrible the last week or so during emh.


It would be so much better if the whole park was open.


----------



## maryj11

Dockside said:


> So this morning my 60 day fastpass window opened (for Sunday August 13th).  Was on at 7am on the dot to make reservations, FoP fastpasses were all gone.  Grabbed a Na'vi River Journey FP and Rivers of Light.  Interestingly, the RoL FP'es were gone by around 7:30 am this morning.  I went on the Touring Plans site and they say there were no FP available for August 13th as of 6:51 am (i.e. gone before my 60 day window opened).  Also FoP FP's are gone for August 14th (tomorrow's 60 day window) according to touring plans.
> 
> I was surprised as I had been following the FoP availability on touring plans and I thought they were available at least 57 days before.  But perhaps things are changing a bit or I am visiting at a busy time.
> 
> I was able to get FoP FP's for later in our trip (about 64 days out) when we plan to park hop back into AK.
> 
> Probably interesting to keep following this, but if you want FoP FP's you may need to plan for a day later in your trip (if you are staying on site).


I did my FP on Monday and there were plenty. I looked yesterday and there were still some. I made FP for the 15th and 16th. So that is odd there are none for the 13th and 14th. I got FOP for both days.


----------



## HydroGuy

maryj11 said:


> It would be so much better if the whole park was open.


There was a story that during the first PM EMH on May 27, EE was so empty after 11PM that a family rode it 15 times in a row without getting off.

Disney probably figured out it is not worth doing that and keeping it open. If they drop the daily EMH after July 4 to once or twice a week, I suspect they may keep more of the park open.


----------



## ucfknight

dorchrislen said:


> Today was my 30 day window. I went in exactly 4 AM PST and was not able to find any FOP fast passes. I was able to get a Navi  for just before noon. Just as I expected.
> My first fast pass is for the Safari at 9:50 to 1050. Do you think I will be able to make it within that window after rope dropping FOP? It is for July 14 and I plan to be at the park at   7:45 AM for a 9 AM opening.


I would think you'll have no problem at all.  Getting there that early for rope drop you should be out of FOP by 9:45 am even if you walk slowly.  That's plenty of leeway for your Safari FP which you can use until 11:05.


----------



## jacksmommy

Wondering how long the wait at the Canteen has been for dinner?  Our FOP FP is from 6-7 and thinking about dinner afterwards there.  We have DP so can not order with MDE unfortunately.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jacksmommy said:


> Wondering how long the wait at the Canteen has been for dinner?  Our FOP FP is from 6-7 and thinking about dinner afterwards there.  We have DP so can not order with MDE unfortunately.  Thanks for the help!



When I was there the line was never incredibly long ... and seemed to move pretty good.  Obviously mobile ordering is faster but still I haven't seen any complaints about long waits.  And post-7pm should be after the bulk of the dinner rush so I think you'll be ok


----------



## AngiTN

TheMaxRebo said:


> When I was there the line was never incredibly long ... and seemed to move pretty good.  Obviously mobile ordering is faster but still I haven't seen any complaints about long waits.  And post-7pm should be after the bulk of the dinner rush so I think you'll be ok


Agree. Even opening weekend with crazy lines everywhere, the Canteen was not too bad, all things considered. And if it is, don't get in line, mobile order


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngiTN said:


> Agree. Even opening weekend with crazy lines everywhere, the Canteen was not too bad, all things considered. *And if it is, don't get in line, mobile order*



the mobile ordering was great!  unfortunately the OP said they are on the dining plan which the mobile ordering doesn't work for yet - but hopefully soon!


----------



## likesdisney

Going in November.  How has it been lately for getting a fastpass at 60 days for Flight of Passage?   Should I be up for 6am in the morning like when I book ADR's?  Sorry if this has been asked like a million times.


----------



## mesaboy2

likesdisney said:


> Going in November.  How has it been lately for getting a fastpass at 60 days for Flight of Passage?   *Should I be up for 6am in the morning like when I book ADR's?*  Sorry if this has been asked like a million times.



I highly recommend it.  And it's 7:00a ET for FPs, not the same time as ADRs.  See the Availability post in the FP FAQ for more info.


----------



## AppleSister1

I did my FP's yesterday at 60 days.  I got FOP for two different days.  I was on at 7:00am.  I wanted morning for one of them (a Monday morning in August) and could only get 2:55 at the earliest.    But I got them!  We are going to try to try in as standby in the am....it's an emh day, so we'll be there early.  We're hoping to do FOP first and then Navi River.


----------



## likesdisney

Thanks.  We only have a Saturday to do Animal Kingdom and we are hoping EMH will be available for then.  At rope drop head to Navi River, and have fp for FOP for some point during the day.  Breakfast reservations for Rainforest Café for 930 hoping we can do rope drop to Navi river then breakfast in time.


----------



## Tomh

AppleSister1 said:


> I did my FP's yesterday at 60 days.  I got FOP for two different days.  I was on at 7:00am.  I wanted morning for one of them (a Monday morning in August) and could only get 2:55 at the earliest.    But I got them!  We are going to try to try in as standby in the am....it's an emh day, so we'll be there early.  We're hoping to do FOP first and then Navi River.



Today was the 60 day mark for my AK day (I'm offsite for that part of my trip, so no 60+10 for me) and precisely at 7:00 am there was not a single FP available for FoP at any time during the day.  This is Sunday August 13.  Guess we'll be trying standby at rope drop.


----------



## barbliny

Tomh said:


> Today was the 60 day mark for my AK day (I'm offsite for that part of my trip, so no 60+10 for me) and precisely at 7:00 am there was not a single FP available for FoP at any time during the day.  This is Sunday August 13.  Guess we'll be trying standby at rope drop.



I would just like to mention to everyone having trouble getting FP for FoP - keep a very close eye out on the Animal Kingdom hours on the Disney site.  Check often!!  An extension of non-EMH hours means new fastpasses for those added hours.

I'm sure Disney will be playing with the hours for AK going forward - we have no clear idea what they will look like after July 4.


----------



## Capang

Just got back from 8 days. I spent several nights at the emh in pandora. The emh were wonderful and while I was there the posted line times for FoP were exaggerated. I didn't wait more than an hour or so at night. During the day Pandora was very crowded. If you plan to rope drop the pandora rides get there early. I mean EARLY. This seems to be everyone's strategy. A better strategy might be to do the other attractions first until the lines die down. FoP queue is pretty neat, but after seeing it once or twice I'd be fine getting a FP. The ride itself is really unlike any other simulator ride. I'm not usually a fan of simulators, I like coasters and big thrills that are not often found at WDW, but this ride is in a category of its own. My only complaint is that there were no banshees on the days I was there.


----------



## Lesley Wake

My FP day is fast approaching and I need some advice. I will have 3 AK FP days; one of those will be rope drop with early EMH in September (so hoping crowds will be low). We hope to hit both FoP and NRJ during that hour. 

For the FPs should I get 2-FoP and 1-NRJ, or 3-FoP? I know FoP will be awesome and we'd want to ride it as much as possible but think we would also like to do another go-round at the river to see more of it (look in different directions, etc). We are 2 young adults so no concern about kids!


----------



## CAS239

Lesley Wake said:


> My FP day is fast approaching and I need some advice. I will have 3 AK FP days; one of those will be rope drop with early EMH in September (so hoping crowds will be low). We hope to hit both FoP and NRJ during that hour.
> 
> For the FPs should I get 2-FoP and 1-NRJ, or 3-FoP? I know FoP will be awesome and we'd want to ride it as much as possible but think we would also like to do another go-round at the river to see more of it (look in different directions, etc). We are 2 young adults so no concern about kids!



Do 2 FoP and 1 NRJ. 

Then you can get to the park early and rope drop FoP on one of those days so you can ride FoP 3 times.


----------



## fortheloveofchocolate

Just got back from a 7 day trip and thought maybe someone can learn from my mistakes.

You can get same day fastpasses for NRJ for 2 people pretty easily as long as you refresh about 20 times. I learned this because I was constantly looking for FoP FP which was impossible to get but NRJ kept coming up. I had 2 days planned for AK and I chose NRJ for 1 FP and FoP for the other. I wish now that I had chosen FoP for both. We rode NRJ standby early in the trip and ended up dropping the NRJ FP because NRJ was a one and done for us.

Watched the 10:30 ROL with a fastpass I picked up 15 minutes before ROL started. This was a mistake. Standby never filled up. Should've watched ROL standby and beat the crowd that was heading to Pandora. The ROL FP section of the theater is furthest from Pandora and the crowds basically emptied from the ROL stadium and filled the FOP queue. So we decided to wait it out. Lines would surely go down the closer it got to midnight? Nope. They actually doubled as people streamed in from the other parks that were closing.

A different night, I tried to hop to AK for EMH after watching the Star Wars Fireworks. Bus line for AK was madness. Several lines had formed and people weren't sure which was the official line because they were so far from the bus queue. We decided to split a taxi with another couple that was waiting in line. This worked out great because we beat most of the park hoppers coming from the other parks. Moral of this story is - if you wait for MK, Epcot, or HS to close you might be waiting in a long line for a bus and then an even longer line once you arrive to AK.

Finally just a timeline for our 7:00am AK EMH. Arrived at Pop Century's bus stop at 6:05am, just missed the first bus, 4 people on it. 2nd bus arrived at 6:25am, this bus completely filled leaving some latecomers in the queue; we arrived at AK around 6:45. Through bag check and ticket lines by 6:55. On Flight of Passage by 7:35. Done shortly before 8. Had time for a few photopass pictures before our 8:10 FoP FP for a 2nd ride! Loved this ride! Got 3 rides in but could've done a few more!


----------



## Tomh

barbliny said:


> I would just like to mention to everyone having trouble getting FP for FoP - keep a very close eye out on the Animal Kingdom hours on the Disney site.  Check often!!  An extension of non-EMH hours means new fastpasses for those added hours.
> 
> I'm sure Disney will be playing with the hours for AK going forward - we have no clear idea what they will look like after July 4.



Great point, it is very likely that the hours will change, and additional FP+ may then become available.  I will be checking daily, probably multiple times, just on the off chance that a few open up.  I only need 3


----------



## ThistleMae

Orsino said:


> Oh dear. Um. I'm not sure if it is still the case, but last time I went to WDW ADR's were a pain in the neck for getting FP. I don't remember the exact details, but I was stalking 4th or 5th FP+ and I found one that we wanted that would work for us, but the system wouldn't allow me to book it because I had and ADR like an hour later (it might have been more, I don't recall).
> I mention this because it looks like you will be trying to get Pandora FP at the 30 day mark. I don't know how hard that is, but if the open time is around your ADR the system may not let you book it.
> I've since switched to booking ADR's on a separate account to avoid FP collisions. I have no trouble meeting FP and ADR timelines so I don't see why Disney would restrict it in that way, but they do (or at least they did).


Wow...never heard of this before!  When was the last time this happened to you and how do you know it was because of dinning reservations?


----------



## ThistleMae

maryj11 said:


> I did my FP on Monday and there were plenty. I looked yesterday and there were still some. I made FP for the 15th and 16th. So that is odd there are none for the 13th and 14th. I got FOP for both days.


It all seems so random...some folks have no trouble, other folks can't get any.  I'm on vacation for a long weekend, and will be returning a couple days before my 30 day window (excited about this).  I have two appointments that morning, so starting at 7 a.m. I'll be looking for my FP+, then I have apts. so I will have to wait to keep looking, like all day, everyday until I get, at least, some of my rides.  Wish me luck!


----------



## ThistleMae

Dorchristen:  Today was my 30 day window. I went in exactly 4 AM PST and was not able to find any FOP fast passes. I was able to get a Navi for just before noon. Just as I expected.
My first fast pass is for the Safari at 9:50 to 1050. Do you think I will be able to make it within that window after rope dropping FOP? It is for July 14 and I plan to be at the park at 7:45 AM for a 9 AM opening.

So sorry to hear you couldn't get any FOP FP's....I'm afraid this will be my situation next week when I can book at 30 days.  Will u be trying every day to find one open?


----------



## ThistleMae

AppleSister1 said:


> I did my FP's yesterday at 60 days.  I got FOP for two different days.  I was on at 7:00am.  I wanted morning for one of them (a Monday morning in August) and could only get 2:55 at the earliest.    But I got them!  We are going to try to try in as standby in the am....it's an emh day, so we'll be there early.  We're hoping to do FOP first and then Navi River.


Congrat's....so awesome!


----------



## Cinderella94

Orsino said:


> Oh dear. Um. I'm not sure if it is still the case, but last time I went to WDW ADR's were a pain in the neck for getting FP. I don't remember the exact details, but I was stalking 4th or 5th FP+ and I found one that we wanted that would work for us, but the system wouldn't allow me to book it because I had and ADR like an hour later (it might have been more, I don't recall).
> I mention this because it looks like you will be trying to get Pandora FP at the 30 day mark. I don't know how hard that is, but if the open time is around your ADR the system may not let you book it.
> I've since switched to booking ADR's on a separate account to avoid FP collisions. I have no trouble meeting FP and ADR timelines so I don't see why Disney would restrict it in that way, but they do (or at least they did).



I've been tweaking things constantly for our trip during the first week of July. Thankfully this has not been an issue. The system does give me a message that says something like "Don't forget about your Cape May dinner at 5:30" but it does let me book the Fastpass.


----------



## ThistleMae

Cinderella94 said:


> I've been tweaking things constantly for our trip during the first week of July. Thankfully this has not been an issue. The system does give me a message that says something like "Don't forget about your Cape May dinner at 5:30" but it does let me book the Fastpass.


Thank you for the update...I was getting worried there for a minute.  A reminder is great, as long as I can still book the FP...then I would have to change the reservation, right?  So it will let me book the FP?


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> Thank you for the update...I was getting worried there for a minute.  A reminder is great, as long as I can still book the FP...then I would have to change the reservation, right?  So it will let me book the FP?


Yes, it doesn't stop you. The only thing it doesn't let you do is book 2 FP or 2 ADR that overlap. But you can overlap FP and ADR all you want. There are plenty of times where that works just fine too. Especially since FP are good for 60+ min. There are plenty of times where you can have a FP start and then have an ADR 30 min later and make both without any problems. MDE will alert you that you are doing it but it doesn't mean it won't work.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ThistleMae said:


> Dorchristen:  Today was my 30 day window. I went in exactly 4 AM PST and was not able to find any FOP fast passes. I was able to get a Navi for just before noon. Just as I expected.
> My first fast pass is for the Safari at 9:50 to 1050. *Do you think I will be able to make it within that window after rope dropping FOP? It is for July 14 and I plan to be at the park at 7:45 AM for a 9 AM opening.*
> 
> So sorry to hear you couldn't get any FOP FP's....I'm afraid this will be my situation next week when I can book at 30 days.  Will u be trying every day to find one open?



If you get there that early I really think you will be fine - might not make the start of your Safari FP time, but baring the ride breaking down or something, I definitely think you would be off the ride withing 1:45 mins of the park opening


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Lesley Wake said:


> My FP day is fast approaching and I need some advice. I will have 3 AK FP days; one of those will be rope drop with early EMH in September (so hoping crowds will be low). We hope to hit both FoP and NRJ during that hour.
> 
> For the FPs should I get 2-FoP and 1-NRJ, or 3-FoP? I know FoP will be awesome and we'd want to ride it as much as possible but think we would also like to do another go-round at the river to see more of it (look in different directions, etc). We are 2 young adults so no concern about kids!


I just booked our FPs recently and initially set 2 FoP and one NRJ.  After reviewing the wait time data I'd collected (
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-355#post-57726337, https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-355#post-57726423), *I changed it to 3 FoP*.  My reasoning:

NRJ seems eminently doable as standby early in the day, and especially later in the evening
I've heard of people getting same day FP for NRJ -- no chance of that (ok... slim-to-none) on FoP
To be honest, from reviews we would not be DEVASTATED to miss NRJ and could always catch it on a later trip when things die down


----------



## Capang

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just booked our FPs recently and initially set 2 FoP and one NRJ.  After reviewing the wait time data I'd collected (
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-355#post-57726337, https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-355#post-57726423), *I changed it to 3 FoP*.  My reasoning:
> 
> NRJ seems eminently doable as standby early in the day, and especially later in the evening
> I've heard of people getting same day FP for NRJ -- no chance of that (ok... slim-to-none) on FoP
> To be honest, from reviews we would not be DEVASTATED to miss NRJ and could always catch it on a later trip when things die down


FWIW, this last week the wait times for NRJ posted were reasonable. However in my experience and talking with others in the line we all waited quite a bit longer than the posted time. That could have been a fluke, but it did seem that the wait times for NRJ were underestimated while the FOP waits were overestimated. NRJ is a pretty ride but I can see waiting until the hype dies down. I wouldn't wait more than 20-30 minutes for it.


----------



## AngiTN

Capang said:


> FWIW, this last week the wait times for NRJ posted were reasonable. However in my experience and talking with others in the line we all waited quite a bit longer than the posted time. That could have been a fluke, but it did seem that the wait times for NRJ were underestimated while the FOP waits were overestimated. NRJ is a pretty ride but I can see waiting until the hype dies down. I wouldn't wait more than 20-30 minutes for it.


Do you happen to have the Lines app? Wonder if you've looked at it and compared their wait times with what your experience was


----------



## Capang

AngiTN said:


> Do you happen to have the Lines app? Wonder if you've looked at it and compared their wait times with what your experience was


I looked at the posted waits on the signs and compared it to our actual waits. I talked to several guests while in lines across the park and it was a topic that came up often and we seemed to have similar stories of waiting longer than posted times at NRJ than FoP. I don't use an app other than mde, are there any that are really accurate?


----------



## AngiTN

Capang said:


> I looked at the posted waits on the signs and compared it to our actual waits. I talked to several guests while in lines across the park and it was a topic that came up often and we seemed to have similar stories of waiting longer than posted times at NRJ than FoP. I don't use an app other than mde, are there any that are really accurate?


There is another app, Lines (Touring Plans) that uses data provided by users along with Disney's wait times, to give (supposedly) a more accurate wait time for rides. It usually gives a different times that is shown on the signs in the parks. The app shows you both


----------



## Capang

AngiTN said:


> There is another app, Lines (Touring Plans) that uses data provided by users along with Disney's wait times, to give (supposedly) a more accurate wait time for rides. It usually gives a different times that is shown on the signs in the parks. The app shows you both


Thanks for the heads up on that. I will have to check it out!


----------



## zebsterama

FYI - to those following along what's roughly available at the 60 day mark for FOP. This morning was our FP+ booking day. I got in RIGHT at 7am --- our length of stay is 5 nights, Monday Aug 14th - Sat Aug 19th. The earliest FOP times for our AK days that i could get were, Wed August 16th - 3:55pm, and Friday August 18th 1:35pm. Will have to rope & dope NRJ or find some other opportunity to give that one a whirl.


----------



## Orsino

ThistleMae said:


> Wow...never heard of this before!  When was the last time this happened to you and how do you know it was because of dinning reservations?


It was December 2016. I had an ADR at The Wave which is very close to the MK. I wanted a FP for something, I think it was Big Thunder, but it doesn't really matter which. I could see the time available, but when I went to book it I got a message saying I couldn't book that because I had another thing booked. I remember thinking that not only is the FP window a whole hour long leaving plenty of time to get to The Wave, but I could have used the FP late in the window and still would have had plenty of time to walk over to the Contemporary.
I didn't have anything else booked. This was a 4th or 5th FP so it couldn't have been a FP booking that was interfering. The message might have explicitly called out the Wave reservation as the interfering appointment, but I don't remember precisely.


----------



## AngiTN

Orsino said:


> It was December 2016. I had an ADR at The Wave which is very close to the MK. I wanted a FP for something, I think it was Big Thunder, but it doesn't really matter which. I could see the time available, but when I went to book it I got a message saying I couldn't book that because I had another thing booked. I remember thinking that not only is the FP window a whole hour long leaving plenty of time to get to The Wave, but I could have used the FP late in the window and still would have had plenty of time to walk over to the Contemporary.
> I didn't have anything else booked. This was a 4th or 5th FP so it couldn't have been a FP booking that was interfering. The message might have explicitly called out the Wave reservation as the interfering appointment, but I don't remember precisely.


Had to be something else going on. I've done it plenty of times, including last year. You probably got caught by the glitch bug that everyone gets at some point or another. But it's not the norm for certain.


----------



## Orsino

Cinderella94 said:


> I've been tweaking things constantly for our trip during the first week of July. Thankfully this has not been an issue. The system does give me a message that says something like "Don't forget about your Cape May dinner at 5:30" but it does let me book the Fastpass.


That's good to hear. I was tempted to complain at Guest Relations, but didn't bother since a different FP showed up for an earlier window that I could book.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just booked our FPs recently and initially set 2 FoP and one NRJ.  After reviewing the wait time data I'd collected (
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-355#post-57726337, https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-355#post-57726423), *I changed it to 3 FoP*.  My reasoning:
> 
> NRJ seems eminently doable as standby early in the day, and especially later in the evening
> I've heard of people getting same day FP for NRJ -- no chance of that (ok... slim-to-none) on FoP
> To be honest, from reviews we would not be DEVASTATED to miss NRJ and could always catch it on a later trip when things die down



The only argument against any of that I feel the standby queue for FoP is an attraction in itself and deserves to be seen at least once.  Now, if you have already seen it or plan to ride FoP at least once standby on top of the 3 FP then I think your plan makes a ton of sense


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> The only argument against any of that I feel the standby queue for FoP is an attraction in itself and deserves to be seen at least once.  Now, if you have already seen it or plan to ride FoP at least once standby on top of the 3 FP then I think your plan makes a ton of sense


I wasn't making an argument AGAINST doing FoP standby once -- we still plan to do that.  The question was just about how to distribute 3 FP between the two rides.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I wasn't making an argument AGAINST doing FoP standby once -- we still plan to do that.  The question was just about how to distribute 3 FP between the two rides.



ok, cool - and I meant the argument between having the 3 FP be all for FoP or having one be for the river ride ... really just wanted to encourage doing the stand by at least once is all


----------



## dorchrislen

ThistleMae said:


> Dorchristen:  Today was my 30 day window. I went in exactly 4 AM PST and was not able to find any FOP fast passes. I was able to get a Navi for just before noon. Just as I expected.
> My first fast pass is for the Safari at 9:50 to 1050. Do you think I will be able to make it within that window after rope dropping FOP? It is for July 14 and I plan to be at the park at 7:45 AM for a 9 AM opening.
> 
> So sorry to hear you couldn't get any FOP FP's....I'm afraid this will be my situation next week when I can book at 30 days.  Will u be trying every day to find one open?


 Thanks! No, I'm just going to stick with my   River ride fast pass and do flight of passage at rope drop. I think by getting there an hour and 15 minutes before the official opening time, the wait won't be too long. But I know that with your feet issues that might not work for you. Whatever you do, I hope it works out. Pixie dust to you on getting a FP.


----------



## ashleymrush

Capang said:


> The rides are open, the satuli canteen, the place to get the lumpia and drinks is open and windtraders are all open. The drum shows go on and photopass places are up and running. The rest of the park is shut down. There really is no wandering. They have blocked off all but the trail from the entrance to ak leading to Pandora.  It is very cool to sit and soak in the atmosphere and lines have not been horrible the last week or so during emh.



I swear that I read on here (probably 100 pages ago) that they were keeping other rides like EE open during evening EMH as well and that it wasn't just the Pandora area. Is this not the case anymore? Was that only for crowd control during the first week or so? I was really looking forward to doing EE multiple times in a row at night.


----------



## AngiTN

ashleymrush said:


> I swear that I read on here (probably 100 pages ago) that they were keeping other rides like EE open during evening EMH as well and that it wasn't just the Pandora area. Is this not the case anymore? Was that only for crowd control during the first week or so? I was really looking forward to doing EE multiple times in a row at night.


Yes, it was only for the first week or so


----------



## ucfknight

ashleymrush said:


> I swear that I read on here (probably 100 pages ago) that they were keeping other rides like EE open during evening EMH as well and that it wasn't just the Pandora area. Is this not the case anymore? Was that only for crowd control during the first week or so? I was really looking forward to doing EE multiple times in a row at night.


Only Pandora (plus Tree of Life Awakenings) is open for the nightly Extra Magic Hours right now.  When those end and they switch to a normal EMH where they have evening EMH once or twice a week at AK, I would expect all rides to be open.


----------



## ashleymrush

AngiTN said:


> Yes, it was only for the first week or so



That's so sad.  I totally understand why. Why would they pay people to work the rides when most people aren't going to them. I've heard the the lines for EE are short at night before regular closing anyway so I'm sure I'll be fine. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## maryj11

ThistleMae said:


> It all seems so random...some folks have no trouble, other folks can't get any.  I'm on vacation for a long weekend, and will be returning a couple days before my 30 day window (excited about this).  I have two appointments that morning, so starting at 7 a.m. I'll be looking for my FP+, then I have apts. so I will have to wait to keep looking, like all day, everyday until I get, at least, some of my rides.  Wish me luck!


Yes good luck! Hope you get the FP's


----------



## Capang

ashleymrush said:


> I swear that I read on here (probably 100 pages ago) that they were keeping other rides like EE open during evening EMH as well and that it wasn't just the Pandora area. Is this not the case anymore? Was that only for crowd control during the first week or so? I was really looking forward to doing EE multiple times in a row at night.


That was only early on, maybe just opening weekend or opening week. The rest of the park is closed and the only entry/exit to pandora is towards the front of the park. You can't even enter from FOTLK area after regular hours are over.


----------



## ginabina

Can Anyone tell me if the two rides FoP and NRV have photopass pictures in them.


----------



## AngiTN

ginabina said:


> Can Anyone tell me if the two rides FoP and NRV have photopass pictures in them.


Nope, no ride photos on either


----------



## Capang

ginabina said:


> Can Anyone tell me if the two rides FoP and NRV have photopass pictures in them.


Not on the rides but pandora itself has some really great photopass locations. During the day there is a magic shot with a banshee and the evening pictures are beautifully lit up and colorful.


----------



## ginabina

Capang said:


> Not on the rides but pandora itself has some really great photopass locations. During the day there is a magic shot with a banshee and the evening pictures are beautifully lit up and colorful.


Thank you


----------



## ginabina

AngiTN said:


> Nope, no ride photos on either


thank you


----------



## AngiTN

Capang said:


> Not on the rides but pandora itself has some really great photopass locations. During the day there is a magic shot with a banshee and the evening pictures are beautifully lit up and colorful.


And one is a moving Magic Shot with the little floating umbrella seed looking things (which I'm sure have a name but I haven't a clue what they are)


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> And one is a moving Magic Shot with the little floating umbrella seed looking things (which I'm sure have a name but I haven't a clue what they are)


 woodsprite


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> woodsprite


Thank you! I knew it had a name. Cute little sucker. Reminds me of a overgrown dandelion seeds


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Thank you! I knew it had a name. Cute little sucker. Reminds me of a overgrown dandelion seeds


I still have to find this magic shot. I did the banshee one already


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> I still have to find this magic shot. I did the banshee one already


I'm trying to recall where I saw it. I just can't. And it appears they haven't added the PP icon to the Pandora area in the app yet so I can't use it to help me out.
Here's the still shot, if it helps you recognize what we are standing in front of


----------



## Capang

AngiTN said:


> I'm trying to recall where I saw it. I just can't. And it appears they haven't added the PP icon to the Pandora area in the app yet so I can't use it to help me out.
> Here's the still shot, if it helps you recognize what we are standing in front of


That is awesome! Wish I would have found that one!


----------



## ShirikiUtundu

Is anyone discussing how awful the pre-show "actor" who plays Dr. Stevens is? My god, where did they find this guy and how did this recording make the cut? It's like they took take 1 of someone both partially illiterate and completely unfamiliar with the script and paired him with a one-armed cue card person and said "ok, I think we got it!"


----------



## Capang

ShirikiUtundu said:


> Is anyone discussing how awful the pre-show "actor" who plays Dr. Stevens is? My god, where did they find this guy and how did this recording make the cut? It's like they took take 1 of someone both partially illiterate and completely unfamiliar with the script and paired him with a one-armed cue card person and said "ok, I think we got it!"



I hated the preshow. I wish I had a special FP just to bypass that part if the ride.


----------



## AngiTN

ShirikiUtundu said:


> Is anyone discussing how awful the pre-show "actor" who plays Dr. Stevens is? My god, where did they find this guy and how did this recording make the cut? It's like they took take 1 of someone both partially illiterate and completely unfamiliar with the script and paired him with a one-armed cue card person and said "ok, I think we got it!"


I actually think how he acts is part of his act. It was intentional.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ShirikiUtundu said:


> Is anyone discussing how awful the pre-show "actor" who plays Dr. Stevens is? My god, where did they find this guy and how did this recording make the cut? *It's like they took take 1 of someone both partially illiterate and completely unfamiliar with the script and paired him with a one-armed cue card person and said "ok, I think we got it!"*


 

With apologies to those who liked the movie, I think *this* sounds pretty consistent with it!!


----------



## Bugdozer

ShirikiUtundu said:


> Is anyone discussing how awful the pre-show "actor" who plays Dr. Stevens is? My god, where did they find this guy and how did this recording make the cut? It's like they took take 1 of someone both partially illiterate and completely unfamiliar with the script and paired him with a one-armed cue card person and said "ok, I think we got it!"





AngiTN said:


> I actually think how he acts is part of his act. It was intentional.



This is exactly what my son said.  He told me that he is a scientist and a lot of scientists are very intelligent but don't have a lot of good people skills or talking skills. My son says that he plays it as he is a bit uncomfortable having to talk in front of everybody. But I do agree with you that it does get a bit annoying. I was there for 10 days starting on opening weekend and rode seven times and have had enough of Dr. Stevens but I LOVE the ride!!!  Lol


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Bugdozer said:


> This is exactly what my son said.  He told me that he is a scientist and a lot of scientists are very intelligent but don't have a lot of good people skills or talking skills. My son says that he plays it as he is a bit uncomfortable having to talk in front of everybody. But I do agree with you that it does get a bit annoying. I was there for 10 days starting on opening weekend and rode seven times and have had enough of Dr. Stevens but I LOVE the ride!!!  Lol


I was a Biochemistry major, and none of my profs/lecturers were as bad as this guy, though!


----------



## Lesley Wake

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, cool - and I meant the argument between having the 3 FP be all for FoP or having one be for the river ride ... really just wanted to encourage doing the stand by at least once is all


You guys are making it so complicated (I'm the OP)!  Now I need to talk to my sister to see how many time she would want to ride the river one. We'll definitely be doing pre-RD for standby in FoP once, with the plan to hit NRJ afterwards. Maybe I'll push all FPs to FoP and can either look out for a 4th NRJ one or on another morning do RD and make our way to NRJ. At least then we wouldn't be caught up in the FoP crowds-we would be in the Pandora crowds, but I guess just stay to the left! That would give us 4 times on FoP and 2 times on NRJ


----------



## AngiTN

Bugdozer said:


> This is exactly what my son said.  He told me that he is a scientist and a lot of scientists are very intelligent but don't have a lot of good people skills or talking skills. My son says that he plays it as he is a bit uncomfortable having to talk in front of everybody. But I do agree with you that it does get a bit annoying. I was there for 10 days starting on opening weekend and rode seven times and have had enough of Dr. Stevens but I LOVE the ride!!!  Lol


Yeah, I wasn't a fan of the guy and the pre-shows are a bit too much but I do think the mannerisms of him are intentional. Even if they are exaggerated a bit. Living with an Engineer and hanging out with lots of other Engineers as our primary social circle they are pretty much the same, so it's something I'm pretty familiar with too


----------



## mekay1012

Are the Banshees still sold out?


----------



## rteetz

mekay1012 said:


> Are the Banshees still sold out?


It's been very limited. Some days they'll have some and others they'll have nothing. They don't have a full stock yet.


----------



## DaniMoon

fortheloveofchocolate said:


> Just got back from a 7 day trip and thought maybe someone can learn from my mistakes.
> 
> You can get same day fastpasses for NRJ for 2 people pretty easily as long as you refresh about 20 times. I learned this because I was constantly looking for FoP FP which was impossible to get but NRJ kept coming up. I had 2 days planned for AK and I chose NRJ for 1 FP and FoP for the other. I wish now that I had chosen FoP for both. We rode NRJ standby early in the trip and ended up dropping the NRJ FP because NRJ was a one and done for us.
> 
> Watched the 10:30 ROL with a fastpass I picked up 15 minutes before ROL started. This was a mistake. Standby never filled up. Should've watched ROL standby and beat the crowd that was heading to Pandora. The ROL FP section of the theater is furthest from Pandora and the crowds basically emptied from the ROL stadium and filled the FOP queue. So we decided to wait it out. Lines would surely go down the closer it got to midnight? Nope. They actually doubled as people streamed in from the other parks that were closing.
> 
> A different night, I tried to hop to AK for EMH after watching the Star Wars Fireworks. Bus line for AK was madness. Several lines had formed and people weren't sure which was the official line because they were so far from the bus queue. We decided to split a taxi with another couple that was waiting in line. This worked out great because we beat most of the park hoppers coming from the other parks. Moral of this story is - if you wait for MK, Epcot, or HS to close you might be waiting in a long line for a bus and then an even longer line once you arrive to AK.
> 
> Finally just a timeline for our 7:00am AK EMH. Arrived at Pop Century's bus stop at 6:05am, just missed the first bus, 4 people on it. 2nd bus arrived at 6:25am, this bus completely filled leaving some latecomers in the queue; we arrived at AK around 6:45. Through bag check and ticket lines by 6:55. On Flight of Passage by 7:35. Done shortly before 8. Had time for a few photopass pictures before our 8:10 FoP FP for a 2nd ride! Loved this ride! Got 3 rides in but could've done a few more!



Thank you!   I am going to do my best to get my gang to the POP bus stops by 5:59 am!    I keep threatening to leave them behind, but it looks like even if we miss the first one we will be ok for our 7 am AK EMH day if we have to wait for a 2nd one.   We have a FOP FP earlier in the trip, so going to try to RD it this day and we have an 8:05 FP for the River ride.


----------



## ari23

In the NRJ standby line right now! Was only a 55 minute wait


----------



## sweetmama17

How is single rider waits for FOP working out? And will they give rider swap if you use the single rider?


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Marymc001 said:


> Is anyone gonna give a heads up when the shoulder banshees are available?


If they're not available when we go in July, will they take orders for them. Or, am I out of luck?


----------



## Capang

sweetmama17 said:


> How is single rider waits for FOP working out? And will they give rider swap if you use the single rider?


Single rider line has never been in use and doesn't look like it ever will be in use at all.


----------



## AngiTN

Tiki Birdland said:


> If they're not available when we go in July, will they take orders for them. Or, am I out of luck?


That is a good question. They should offer some sort of rain check for anyone who visits and can't purchase in person. Provided there is no intention of their ever putting them online or on the shop app. It's horribly unfair for those who visit and want to buy one, and won't be back, and can't because they have sold out. Even if Disney issues them with a name and makes it so only someone with that name can redeem them. That way, people can't sell the rain checks, etc.


----------



## rickybobby

They were sold out on the 5th of June when we were there, and basically told us "tough Luck"


----------



## rickybobby

We had fast pass for FOP on June 6 at 9 am, but son wanted to see it on the 5th, so we went to the 11pm-1am thing and got on at 1:30.  Next morning, SLEPT late and missed fast pass.  Dang it.  
He and his brother did go to AK later on the 6th in the late afternoon, and standby time was listed at 60 minutes, and he said the wait was no more than 15 including the briefing rooms.  A fluke, I guess.


----------



## Juliet0778

I'm still waiting to hear from the people who are getting sick on FOP because clearly some are.  That's the main reason I'm not doing it...I was nauseous for two hours after a 3d IMAX movie.


rteetz said:


> It's been very limited. Some days they'll have some and others they'll have nothing. They don't have a full stock yet.


Please, please let them have some on Wednesday! (I say to the spirits of whoever controls these things...   )


----------



## HydroGuy

DaniMoon said:


> Thank you!   I am going to do my best to get my gang to the POP bus stops by 5:59 am!    I keep threatening to leave them behind, but it looks like even if we miss the first one we will be ok for our 7 am AK EMH day if we have to wait for a 2nd one.   We have a FOP FP earlier in the trip, so going to try to RD it this day and we have an 8:05 FP for the River ride.


If you do not have any ECVs or kids who need car seats, then consider Uber. It will get you there with less wait and that can make a big difference for FOP.


----------



## ChrisFL

I wasn't a fan of Dr. Stevens either...the pre-show guy on Dinosaur is more entertaining even though the script there is just as bad.


----------



## Arctophilist

Not sure if this is the right place or if there is another forum for this:
unfortunately I will not be able to use my FP for FOP on Sunday June 18 between 9:10 AM - 10:10 AM  - but I thought maybe somebody else here would be happy to grab it ...
What do I need to do ???


----------



## IndyJammer

mekay1012 said:


> Are the Banshees still sold out?


No Banshees tonight - June 15th about 8:00 pm

DW gets Motion Sickness - M:S once 13 years ago still gives her that 'aught-o' feeling!  She has done FoP twice now - but says never again.


----------



## AngiTN

rickybobby said:


> They were sold out on the 5th of June when we were there, and basically told us "tough Luck"


That's a shame. Honestly, if I had someone that was really upset about missing out I'd push the issue to come up with some option.


----------



## iheartglaciers

Juliet0778 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear from the people who are getting sick on FOP because clearly some are.  That's the main reason I'm not doing it...I was nauseous for two hours after a 3d IMAX movie.



I get motion sickness fairly easily on rides where you visually dive down.  The Harry Potter Hogwarts ride, I've been on it several times and I think I've only seen 10% of it   Even in Soarin there are parts where I close my eyes.  Flight of Passage... the first time I rode it I closed my eyes at various parts and saw probably 50%.  Felt fine afterwards since I didn't look at any of the parts that would trigger my motion sickness.  The second time I rode it I tried to keep my eyes open for more... probably saw 70% of it this time and felt a little nauseous afterwards.

The ride was awesome though, so I would encourage you to go on and close your eyes for some parts, if you think that will work!


----------



## Loopster

Juliet0778 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear from the people who are getting sick on FOP because clearly some are.  That's the main reason I'm not doing it...I was nauseous for two hours after a 3d IMAX movie.



Regarding FoP motion sickness...in our family it was bizarre who it affected and who it didn't.  My 6 year old who gets car sick during 20 minute car rides and Star Tours was fine.  He said he closed his eyes a couple times during the "drops" but walked off the ride excited about it and not sick.  I was shocked.  I get motion sickness on spinning rides, swinging at the playground and riding in cars on winding roads.  Can do rollercoasters just fine (though lately Everest has affected me during the backward portion).  I was so blown away by the ride because I felt like I had been transported and was actually flying through Pandora, that I think me taking deep breaths and focusing on "being in the moment" helped.  I felt a tad bit nauseous during, and a little bit after but the adrenaline overpowered it and I was fine within 10 minutes.  My 11 year old daughter was fine and is only prone to motion sickness while reading or looking down in the car.  However, my husband who doesn't get motion sick very easily except for spinning rides was very nauseous for hours after FoP.  Not sure he will ride it again.  Funny part is we went on a Disney Cruise the next day and he wasn't affected by the boat movement at all, but I was.  So it's really hard to say how it will affect different people.  I would have thought for sure my son and I would have been affected the most by it and my husband the least but that wasn't the case.


----------



## wareagle57

Are the Evening EMH procedures still the same? If you are an onsite guests, they will still hold you outside of the land if you aren't already in? Is getting in line for FOP at the start of EMH shorter than normal?


----------



## AngiTN

wareagle57 said:


> Are the Evening EMH procedures still the same? If you are an onsite guests, they will still hold you outside of the land if you aren't already in? Is getting in line for FOP at the start of EMH shorter than normal?


They weren't holding you outside Pandora after about 2 days. We went in to EMH on the 31st and walked right in, no lines to get in at all


----------



## wareagle57

AngiTN said:


> They weren't holding you outside Pandora after about 2 days. We went in to EMH on the 31st and walked right in, no lines to get in at all



So the only "line" they are holding people for now is to be allowed into the FOP queue for EMH? Strange that they don't just scan the bands and let people in. I guess they need the line to technically be "closed" since it's still during park hours.


----------



## AngiTN

wareagle57 said:


> So the only "line" they are holding people for now is to be allowed into the FOP queue for EMH? Strange that they don't just scan the bands and let people in. I guess they need the line to technically be "closed" since it's still during park hours.


Yes, the only time they checked to see if you are on site is when we got in the line for FoP, anyone could be in the area. We lined up outside the entrance to FoP queue (where you see the Wait Time in photos) and waited for them to open the line again. When they did, they scanned us to check to be sure we were on site guests and then let us enter the ride. Actually, they may have started to scan as we waited for the line to open. I left to go to the bathroom and I remember they had been scanning before I left. At any rate, no line to enter Pandora, just to enter ride.


----------



## wareagle57

AngiTN said:


> Yes, the only time they checked to see if you are on site is when we got in the line for FoP, anyone could be in the area. We lined up outside the entrance to FoP queue (where you see the Wait Time in photos) and waited for them to open the line again. When they did, they scanned us to check to be sure we were on site guests and then let us enter the ride. Actually, they may have started to scan as we waited for the line to open. I left to go to the bathroom and I remember they had been scanning before I left. At any rate, no line to enter Pandora, just to enter ride.



What time do people start lining up for FoP and what time do they let them enter the queue? We are hopping from another park and I'd like to ride EE in the dark before we had to Pandora but we will bet getting there close to 10.


----------



## barney4liz

wareagle57 said:


> What time do people start lining up for FoP and what time do they let them enter the queue? We are hopping from another park and I'd like to ride EE in the dark before we had to Pandora but we will bet getting there close to 10.


I am wondering the thing! Heading over there tonight for EMH. We have Tusker House dinner and an 8:45 FP for EE. We want to be in line for FoP as soon as it is available for EMH guests.


----------



## AngiTN

wareagle57 said:


> What time do people start lining up for FoP and what time do they let them enter the queue? We are hopping from another park and I'd like to ride EE in the dark before we had to Pandora but we will bet getting there close to 10.


On the night we did it we got over there about 10:15 or so, they had just closed the stand by line. we were first in line for EMH. They let us in the queue before 11:00 but I'm not sure exactly what time, 10 or 15 min before I believe. We were out by 11:30


----------



## soniam

Dockside said:


> So this morning my 60 day fastpass window opened (for Sunday August 13th).  Was on at 7am on the dot to make reservations, FoP fastpasses were all gone.  Grabbed a Na'vi River Journey FP and Rivers of Light.  Interestingly, the RoL FP'es were gone by around 7:30 am this morning.  I went on the Touring Plans site and they say there were no FP available for August 13th as of 6:51 am (i.e. gone before my 60 day window opened).  Also FoP FP's are gone for August 14th (tomorrow's 60 day window) according to touring plans.
> 
> I was surprised as I had been following the FoP availability on touring plans and I thought they were available at least 57 days before.  But perhaps things are changing a bit or I am visiting at a busy time.
> 
> I was able to get FoP FP's for later in our trip (about 64 days out) when we plan to park hop back into AK.
> 
> Probably interesting to keep following this, but if you want FoP FP's you may need to plan for a day later in your trip (if you are staying on site).





Figment1990 said:


> Adding to this...
> 
> Tuesday (6/13) was our 60 day window for our August 12th arrival. I was on at 7am on the dot (actually kept checking from 6:55 on) and I was able to get FoP FP for Monday August 14 at 3:05pm (later times were also available). Nothing available in the morning. And I didn't book them immediately, it was closer to 7:15 or 7:30 maybe. Then I was able to get them for the same late afternoon times on Saturday August 19th as well. I was also able to see them for August 13th in the afternoon but I didn't book that day. Anyhow, so from my experience, YMMV, I was able to get FoP FP at 60, 61 and 66 days out, but not in the morning.
> 
> Na'vi was available for all three days I looked, and in the morning.
> 
> Both of my days (14th and 19th) are early EMH days, so that might play somewhat into more people planning to go to the parks on my days.
> 
> I also booked RoL for the 19th.





Tomh said:


> Today was the 60 day mark for my AK day (I'm offsite for that part of my trip, so no 60+10 for me) and precisely at 7:00 am there was not a single FP available for FoP at any time during the day.  This is Sunday August 13.  Guess we'll be trying standby at rope drop.





zebsterama said:


> FYI - to those following along what's roughly available at the 60 day mark for FOP. This morning was our FP+ booking day. I got in RIGHT at 7am --- our length of stay is 5 nights, Monday Aug 14th - Sat Aug 19th. The earliest FOP times for our AK days that i could get were, Wed August 16th - 3:55pm, and Friday August 18th 1:35pm. Will have to rope & dope NRJ or find some other opportunity to give that one a whirl.



I feel for you guys. I am in a similar boat. I actually think the FP for FOP were gone a day or more before you could even try, at least AM FP. We are staying at WDW before and after our cruise. We get back from the cruise on 8/12. I thought I wouldn't be able to book FP for 8/12 & 8/13 until Tuesday, 6/13. However, I was checking anyway about 7am CST (1 hour after FP usually opens) on Monday, 6/12, and I was able to book. I had forgotten about split stay rules, so I don't know if I could have booked on an earlier day or only as early as Monday. I needed morning on 8/13, since we leave in the afternoon. There were no FOP FP in the AM already. I could only get NRJ for AM. I was able to get an evening FP for FOP on 8/12, and we already had 1 for before our cruise. We plan on getting there at rope drop on 8/13 anyway, and I did want to see the standby queue for FOP, so I guess that's what we'll do that day. There are people who were able to book FP much earlier since 8/12 & 8/13 were probably at the end of their trip.

Hope everyone still has a good trip and gets to ride FOP


----------



## Tomh

soniam said:


> I feel for you guys. I am in a similar boat. I actually think the FP for FOP were gone a day or more before you could even try, at least AM FP. We are staying at WDW before and after our cruise. We get back from the cruise on 8/12. I thought I wouldn't be able to book FP for 8/12 & 8/13 until Tuesday, 6/13. However, I was checking anyway about 7am CST (1 hour after FP usually opens) on Monday, 6/12, and I was able to book. I had forgotten about split stay rules, so I don't know if I could have booked on an earlier day or only as early as Monday. I needed morning on 8/13, since we leave in the afternoon. There were no FOP FP in the AM already. I could only get NRJ for AM. I was able to get an evening FP for FOP on 8/12, and we already had 1 for before our cruise. We plan on getting there at rope drop on 8/13 anyway, and I did want to see the standby queue for FOP, so I guess that's what we'll do that day. There are people who were able to book FP much earlier since 8/12 & 8/13 were probably at the end of their trip.
> 
> Hope everyone still has a good trip and gets to ride FOP



Yeah, sadly, we were limited to exactly 60 days, and there was nothing, not even in the evening.  The 60+10 is great when you are staying onsite, but is sometimes your enemy when you are NOT staying onsite lol.


----------



## soniam

Tomh said:


> Yeah, sadly, we were limited to exactly 60 days, and there was nothing, not even in the evening.  The 60+10 is great when you are staying onsite, but is sometimes your enemy when you are NOT staying onsite lol.



Or if you have a short stay or your AK day is at the beginning of the trip.


----------



## Tomh

soniam said:


> Or if you have a short stay or your AK day is at the beginning of the trip.


Well, yeah, that too.  If you don't have a short stay, then I would strongly suggest making sure AK is later in your trip to fully take advantage of that +10, of course, that only applies if staying onsite.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

soniam said:


> Or if you have a short stay or your AK day is at the beginning of the trip.


I just picked our FP this morning and had to shift things around a little. I had originally planned on FOP for our second evening but couldn't get anything until the night of our 4th day. If I wanted a morning I needed to go 6-7 days out. Thanks to everyone posting their experiences here I was prepared for this but still hoped I would be able to pull it off this morning. Of course I had my choice of times for NRJ


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I don't know if this has been reported yet...

I'm standing in the store right now and the banshees are back. They were not in the store 2 days ago.


----------



## Capang

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I don't know if this has been reported yet...
> 
> I'm standing in the store right now and the banshees are back. They were not in the store 2 days ago.


On another site they were reported back yesterday, then out again before noon. I can't wait to go back because they were all gone last week.


----------



## rteetz

Navi River Journey closed yesterday and has not since reopened today. The Shaman is having techincal difficulties causing the closure. 

Flight of Passage is also currently closed due to a guest incident (seizure).


----------



## poison ivy

BuzzyBelle said:


> I just picked our FP this morning and had to shift things around a little. I had originally planned on FOP for our second evening but couldn't get anything until the night of our 4th day. If I wanted a morning I needed to go 6-7 days out. Thanks to everyone posting their experiences here I was prepared for this but still hoped I would be able to pull it off this morning. Of course I had my choice of times for NRJ





soniam said:


> I feel for you guys. I am in a similar boat. I actually think the FP for FOP were gone a day or more before you could even try, at least AM FP. We are staying at WDW before and after our cruise. We get back from the cruise on 8/12. I thought I wouldn't be able to book FP for 8/12 & 8/13 until Tuesday, 6/13. However, I was checking anyway about 7am CST (1 hour after FP usually opens) on Monday, 6/12, and I was able to book. I had forgotten about split stay rules, so I don't know if I could have booked on an earlier day or only as early as Monday. I needed morning on 8/13, since we leave in the afternoon. There were no FOP FP in the AM already. I could only get NRJ for AM. I was able to get an evening FP for FOP on 8/12, and we already had 1 for before our cruise. We plan on getting there at rope drop on 8/13 anyway, and I did want to see the standby queue for FOP, so I guess that's what we'll do that day. There are people who were able to book FP much earlier since 8/12 & 8/13 were probably at the end of their trip.
> 
> Hope everyone still has a good trip and gets to ride FOP



You are both confirming what I was afraid of.  We too have a short stay on property pre/post cruise which may hinder any luck getting a FP for FOP.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Navi River Journey closed yesterday and has not since reopened today. The Shaman is having techincal difficulties causing the closure.
> 
> Flight of Passage is also currently closed due to a guest incident (seizure).


I've been noticing those closures in MDE.  Hope that guest is ok!

And *goodvibes* to CM's dealing with what must be some very disappointed Pandora guests...


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I've been noticing those closures in MDE.  Hope that guest is ok!
> 
> And *goodvibes* to CM's dealing with what must be some very disappointed Pandora guests...


Agreed. 

FoP is now open again.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Heading down in August and was planning to skip AK this time around. However I was reconsidering  going during a morning EMH in order to just see FOP and the river ride.  My FB booking window opens tomorrow but I understand from a friend who is arriving a few days before me that there are already no FP's showing for FOP for the morning I want to go. So that means I'd have to show up at rope drop  for the morning EMH . Last time I saw something on this it said people were lining up two hours before opening (i.e. 6 AM for 8 AM opening). I don't think I'm game to do that but just thought I'd check in to see if that still the case!


----------



## Arctophilist

Since nobody has answered with any specifics yet - now here simply an "official announcement"  -  to whom in may concern ...
*I will be "releasing" (cancelling) 1 FP for FoP for tomorrow, June 18th between 9:10 AM - 10:10 AM  - on 6pm EST - go for it ... *

(Also 1 FP for Kilimanjaro Safaris between 8:00 AM - 9:00 AM + 1 FP for Expedition Everest between 10:10 AM - 11:10 AM)


----------



## kate3177

We are driving out of disney right now! And I wanted to report that I was absolutely blown away by pandora. My girls are 9 and 12, and they loved it just as much as I did. We couldn't get banshees all week and finally got a shopper pass this morning to buy two.


----------



## Shoshana

Naavi river was down from last night until 11:30a today (at least) with no hints of a quick fix. FOP was evacuated around 9:15a because a young woman fainted. People said it seemed to take a long time for help to arrive and they had to walk around her to exit. It reopened in about an hour and a half. We got right on with our FPs


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Boardwalk III said:


> Heading down in August and was planning to skip AK this time around. However I was reconsidering  going during a morning EMH in order to just see FOP and the river ride.  My FB booking window opens tomorrow but I understand from a friend who is arriving a few days before me that there are already no FP's showing for FOP for the morning I want to go. So that means I'd have to show up at rope drop  for the morning EMH . Last time I saw something on this it said people were lining up two hours before opening (i.e. 6 AM for 8 AM opening). I don't think I'm game to do that but just thought I'd check in to see if that still the case!



It seems to vary day-to-day but, especially on an EMH morning, I think you would be ok 1 hour before opening


----------



## sowetanamerican

Shoshana said:


> Naavi river was down from last night until 11:30a today (at least) with no hints of a quick fix. FOP was evacuated around 9:15a because a young woman fainted. People said it seemed to take a long time for help to arrive and they had to walk around her to exit. It reopened in about an hour and a half. We got right on with our FPs



Anyone else got a comment on this? I'd love to see more details


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Navi River Journey closed yesterday and has not since reopened today. The Shaman is having techincal difficulties causing the closure.
> 
> Flight of Passage is also currently closed due to a guest incident (seizure).





rteetz said:


> Agreed.
> 
> FoP is now open again.





sowetanamerican said:


> Anyone else got a comment on this? I'd love to see more details


Ryan posted what he knew earlier


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Ryan posted what he knew earlier


It's being reported on twitter NRJ is back open.


----------



## Cbrtls5

We visited Pandora last week. We didn't make it during the day so we only saw the night time version. It was incredible!  We were all impressed. So very cool!  We rode NRJ, no FP. Just waited in line maybe a half hour?  The ride was very cool. It would have been nice to go a little slower so you could see everything but we still enjoyed it. Well done!


----------



## maryj11

I know this has probably been answered and talked about on here some where but don't want to search forever. 
Anyway how hard is it to get into Pandor before the start of night EMH? 
We have a FP for FOP 6:15-7:15 but we also have a dining package for ROL at 9:15 so we will have to leave and then go back to Pandora.
 Any advice or information would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## phillipsjp2003

maryj11 said:


> I know this has probably been answered and talked about on here some where but don't want to search forever.
> Anyway how hard is it to get into Pandor before the start of night EMH?
> We have a FP for FOP 6:15-7:15 but we also have a dining package for ROL at 9:15 so we will have to leave and then go back to Pandora.
> Any advice or information would be appreciated. Thanks.



Just returned from a week long trip. We entered Pandora 4 times and rode both rides 4 times (AWESOME!!!) never had a problem entering the land itself. Went twice first thing on the morning. Entered twice around 10:00 pm, and once for a FP at 11:15 am. We were always able to walk right in the Pandora area.


----------



## phillipsjp2003

wareagle57 said:


> Are the Evening EMH procedures still the same? If you are an onsite guests, they will still hold you outside of the land if you aren't already in? Is getting in line for FOP at the start of EMH shorter than normal?



We never had a problem entering the land over the last week. They scanned our magic band at the ride entry point after 11:00pm. 

We found it better to go just before the start of evening magic hour, around 10:00 to 10:30 pm.  The lines actually got longer as the rest of the park and other parks closed down.

On Thursday evening we got in line at 10:30pm. Posted wait time was 120 minutes. We were in the preshow after only 56 minutes.

On Friday evening we got in line at 11:30 pm, posted time was 135 minutes. We were in the preshow area after 68 minutes.


----------



## phillipsjp2003

Boardwalk III said:


> Heading down in August and was planning to skip AK this time around. However I was reconsidering  going during a morning EMH in order to just see FOP and the river ride.  My FB booking window opens tomorrow but I understand from a friend who is arriving a few days before me that there are already no FP's showing for FOP for the morning I want to go. So that means I'd have to show up at rope drop  for the morning EMH . Last time I saw something on this it said people were lining up two hours before opening (i.e. 6 AM for 8 AM opening). I don't think I'm game to do that but just thought I'd check in to see if that still the case!



We went to early magic hour this past Tuesday. We drove to AK and arrived at 6:15 am. Check in lines were long but they did a nice soft opening. Bag check opened at 6:30. Ticket booth at 6:45. Rope drop at 6:55. 

We were not at the front of the line but perhaps in the first 25% of the line. Rode both rides, took pictures, shopped, explored the land all by 8:45. 

Then went to Everest which was only a 10 minute wait. At 9:00. It was awesome. 

After which we park hopped for our FP at HS and spent the rest of the day there.


----------



## TSM

We arrived in Pandora land on Tuesday at 7:55 (8:00 opening) and went straight to FOP without fastpass.  We were off the ride by 9!!!!!  It was amazing!!!  We went over and did safari and several other rides and shows before our 12:40 FP for the boat ride.  Walked right on with fastpass.  The parks were surprisingly manageable this week!!!!


----------



## PolyRob

Forgive me if this is repetitive, but I have been following this thread and do not believe I saw this mentioned yet.

It looks like the late EMH for AK have been extended past the 4th of July. Hours go to midnight, not 1am.


----------



## maryj11

phillipsjp2003 said:


> Just returned from a week long trip. We entered Pandora 4 times and rode both rides 4 times (AWESOME!!!) never had a problem entering the land itself. Went twice first thing on the morning. Entered twice around 10:00 pm, and once for a FP at 11:15 am. We were always able to walk right in the Pandora area.


Thank you, that is good to hear.


----------



## thevolcanogod

If one were to buy a banshee early in the morning and then take it out and leave it in the car all day while you tour the parks, would it survive un-damaged? Not sure what they're made of but looks like soft rubber.


----------



## rteetz

thevolcanogod said:


> If one were to buy a banshee early in the morning and then take it out and leave it in the car all day while you tour the parks, would it survive un-damaged? Not sure what they're made of but looks like soft rubber.


I don't see why they wouldn't survive. It is a rubber and plastic.


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Forgive me if this is repetitive, but I have been following this thread and do not believe I saw this mentioned yet.
> 
> It looks like the late EMH for AK have been extended past the 4th of July. Hours go to midnight, not 1am.


Thanks! It looks like this is through Aug. 19th.


----------



## conandrob240

What have wait times been like for NRJ at park opening. Say arrival to park at 9:30am when it has a 9am opening?


----------



## Amy Hammack

rteetz said:


> Thanks! It looks like this is through Aug. 19th.


Do we know if it will be all of AK, or just pandora?


----------



## TLPL

rteetz said:


> Navi River Journey closed yesterday and has not since reopened today. The Shaman is having techincal difficulties causing the closure..


Maybe they should just turn on the strobe light and the fan for the Shaman and leave the ride open..... Like they did over Everest.


----------



## Cinderella94

Amy Hammack said:


> Do we know if it will be all of AK, or just pandora?


The Disney site doesn't give any indication that it's just pandora, so I'm hopeful and would feel confident saying that it's all of AK.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

conandrob240 said:


> What have wait times been like for NRJ at park opening. Say arrival to park at 9:30am when it has a 9am opening?



Based on the wait time tracking that has been done on this thread, that seems to be about the worst time to get in line as the waits spike shortly after opening as everyone heads there

Now things keep evolving so we don't know if this will continue but it seemed like unless you were towards the front of the rope drop line it was better to wait until like mid/late afternoon


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

conandrob240 said:


> What have wait times been like for NRJ at park opening. Say arrival to park at 9:30am when it has a 9am opening?





TheMaxRebo said:


> *Based on the wait time tracking that has been done on this thread, that seems to be about the worst time to get in line as the waits spike shortly after opening as everyone heads there*
> 
> Now things keep evolving so we don't know if this will continue but it seemed like unless you were towards the front of the rope drop line it was better to wait until like mid/late afternoon





https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-355#post-57726337

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-355#post-57726423


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-355#post-57726337
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-355#post-57726423



Thanks!  I should have credited you!


----------



## rteetz

Amy Hammack said:


> Do we know if it will be all of AK, or just pandora?


We don't know yet.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

We visited AK and Pandora on Tuesday the 13th.  We arrived at the park in the afternoon and had no problems with parking.  Our FP+ for FoP was for 4:15 and we essentially walked right on with it.  There was no line to get into Pandora, and we entered from Africa.  I was in spot 16 for the first ride.  While FoP is well done and a fun ride, I really feel like it's overhyped.  It's a motion simulator with a wrap around screen, set in a theatre with atypical seats.  The talk about the seats is overblown, IMO.  It's like straddling a bicycle, but you don't actually go anywhere.  A screen opens and you're shown a very beautiful, immersive movie, with lots of wind blowing in your face, smells piped in, and an occasional spray of water.  Very fun ride, but not particularly innovative beyond the seat.

We left Pandora after riding and had dinner at Tiffins, then did the safari and EE a couple of times before returning to Pandora.  My family wanted to ride FoP a second time, so we braved the 125 minute posted wait time and got in line around 10:25 pm.  They were not closing the SB line to non-resort guests when we got in line.  The ride went down for 20ish minutes while we were in the cave, but we ended up back outside by midnight, so even with the stoppage we only waited about 90 minutes, much lower than the posted wait time.  That second time, I think I was in seat 11 and I noticed no difference in the movie experience from when I was in 16.

After we rode FoP, we noticed the River ride had a 15 minute posted wait.  It was NOT 15 minutes...we walked right on, had a boat to ourselves, and the CM told us we could stay on for a re-ride if we wanted to.  It's a very beautiful ride, but it's pretty uneventful.  No small drops like on Pirates, and very short.  My son said it reminds him of the Donald boat ride in Epcot (in the Mexican pavilion) and that is more accurate than comparing it to Pirates, IMO.  Very nice, but not worth a long wait.

Overall, Pandora didn't really wow me.  I walked away thinking it was a neat addition to the park, but after reading all the hype on here I was underwhelmed.  I think that avid Disneyphiles will love it and the general public is pretty agnostic about it.  It was a big topic of conversation in the hot tub at the resort, and no one we talked to was overly impressed.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Thanks! It looks like this is through Aug. 19th.


Shoot Disney, why couldn't you make this just one more week? We arrive 8/25!


----------



## ucfknight

Amy Hammack said:


> Do we know if it will be all of AK, or just pandora?


Since it is nightly, I would guess it would be the same as it is now...just Pandora.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks!  I should have credited you!


LOL!!!  *NOT AT ALL*!!!  Just reposting since things move SO quickly in this awesome thread!!


----------



## maryj11

ucfknight said:


> Since it is nightly, I would guess it would be the same as it is now...just Pandora.


I did see wait times until 1:00 am last night on other rides beside Pandora. Were they open or was the app wrong?


----------



## ucfknight

maryj11 said:


> I did see wait times until 1:00 am last night on other rides beside Pandora. Were they open or was the app wrong?


Sounds like your app wasn't refreshing.  I was looking at wait times after 11:00 last night since I was in line for FOP at that time and wanted to make sure the wait time wasn't going up from the stated 120 minutes.  Only FOP and NRJ were showing wait times on the app since they were the only rides open.


----------



## Monykalyn

thevolcanogod said:


> If one were to buy a banshee early in the morning and then take it out and leave it in the car all day while you tour the parks, would it survive un-damaged? Not sure what they're made of but looks like soft rubber.


Is this store not participating in package pickup? Just send it to front of park for pick up on way out.


----------



## CAS239

thevolcanogod said:


> If one were to buy a banshee early in the morning and then take it out and leave it in the car all day while you tour the parks, would it survive un-damaged? Not sure what they're made of but looks like soft rubber.



You can likely send it to the front of the park for later pick up. Usually those items are available about 3-4 hours after you send them to the front.

But there's no reason to think it wouldn't be fine in the car unless you're leaving it out on the dashboard. All of these Disney items they sell have came delivered in an hot truck. The heat will be fine


----------



## mirak

jtowntoflorida said:


> We visited AK and Pandora on Tuesday the 13th.  We arrived at the park in the afternoon and had no problems with parking.  Our FP+ for FoP was for 4:15 and we essentially walked right on with it.  There was no line to get into Pandora, and we entered from Africa.  I was in spot 16 for the first ride.  While FoP is well done and a fun ride, I really feel like it's overhyped.  It's a motion simulator with a wrap around screen, set in a theatre with atypical seats.  The talk about the seats is overblown, IMO.  It's like straddling a bicycle, but you don't actually go anywhere.  A screen opens and you're shown a very beautiful, immersive movie, with lots of wind blowing in your face, smells piped in, and an occasional spray of water.  Very fun ride, but not particularly innovative beyond the seat.



Agreed. I'm glad I experienced it once and I didn't mind waiting 2 hours in line the first time just to look at all the amazing detail in the cue, but I would never wait more than 30mins to do this ride again. It a very pretty movie but at the end of the day it's just a motion sim with a bit more movement and fancier seats. I much prefer traditional rides and it's pretty disappointing that motion sim seems to the be the way attractions are going these days.


----------



## GreyStr0ke

I finally made it to to Animal Kingdom today to check out Pandora. I had a FP for FoP and right as the ride was about to start we got evacuated. On the plus side they gave us two FP's to use on any attractions, so we got to ride the River Journey too. Nice ride, but felt bad for those people waiting 2 hours for it today. We went back and used our second FP for FoP and actually made it on this time! It's definitely a great ride and will be a must do going forward. That guy in the preshow video is horrible though. Unfortunately, it was sad to see that some of the seats were already broken. All in all Pandora is a great addition to AK. I wish it wasn't so hot today and I had more time so I could explore more.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Thanks for the info -  so it looks like AK EMH in August will begin at 8 AM. If I get there around 7:00 or 7:15 would your guess be that would be OK? We're not getting a car this time around so I also want to know how early I'll be able to get a bus from the Boardwalk for that 8 o'clock opening? Otherwise I can just take an Uber. Thanks!


----------



## PolyRob

AngiTN said:


> Shoot Disney, why couldn't you make this just one more week? We arrive 8/25!



I felt this way about the 7/4 date since I arrive 7/7. Maybe it will work out for you and Disney will extend late EMH again closer to August


----------



## Shanti

What are the experiences of those who have ridden Flight of Passage during evening EMH? How long is the line? Could you do both FOP and the River Journey during EMH?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Shanti said:


> What are the experiences of those who have ridden Flight of Passage during evening EMH? How long is the line? Could you do both FOP and the River Journey during EMH?



We waited for them to open the line back up for EMH (so after they cut off the line for regular times) and were firstbfor that line.  Waited about 40 mins in that and then about 40 mins in the queue once they reopened the line and then did river journey with about 30 min wait - this was the first week Pandora was open so I definitely think you would have time to do both.  The last new are longest right at the start of EMH so I suggest you do FoP first just in case River Journey takes a while and then they close the FoP line


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Boardwalk III said:


> Thanks for the info -  so it looks like AK EMH in August will begin at 8 AM. If I get there around 7:00 or 7:15 would your guess be that would be OK? We're not getting a car this time around so I also want to know how early I'll be able to get a bus from the Boardwalk for that 8 o'clock opening? Otherwise I can just take an Uber. Thanks!



I think Uber is the safest bet.  The Disney website said uses startbrunning 45 mins before park opening - though I see reports of them starting earlier but I know I would be nervous about it so for me it would be worth the $6 or whatever the Uber would be

I think 7 would definitely be early enough - though things are changing every day and just getting into summer crowds so hard to know for sure, but I think you'd be fine


----------



## Schnabeltier114

Yesterday, at 6:00 pm all of the banshees had been adopted once again.  Is there anyone there today who can confirm if they are still sold out, or if more have been found?  Today's our last day at Epcot, but I can certainly make a detour for a banshee looking for a nice home .


----------



## Spridell

AngiTN said:


> Shoot Disney, why couldn't you make this just one more week? We arrive 8/25!



I have a feeling Pandora will have EMH for the foreseeable future.  THey probably just havent updated yet for that week.


----------



## AngiTN

Spridell said:


> I have a feeling Pandora will have EMH for the foreseeable future.  THey probably just havent updated yet for that week.


Positive they will. Not nightly though. That will end eventually.


----------



## AngiTN

Shanti said:


> What are the experiences of those who have ridden Flight of Passage during evening EMH? How long is the line? Could you do both FOP and the River Journey during EMH?


Yes, baring an operational delay with one or both ride, you can do both during EMH hours. Probably looking at about an hour for FoP, less for Navi, all things running normally.


----------



## Spridell

AngiTN said:


> Yes, baring an operational delay with one or both ride, you can do both during EMH hours. Probably looking at about an hour for FoP, less for Navi, all things running normally.



I think the nightly will end during the slow months of Sept and Oct and then pick up again for the Holiday Season.


----------



## Spridell

AngiTN said:


> Positive they will. Not nightly though. That will end eventually.



I think the nightly will end during the slow months of Sept and Oct and then pick up again for the Holiday Season.


----------



## AngiTN

Spridell said:


> I think the nightly will end during the slow months of Sept and Oct and then pick up again for the Holiday Season.


I hope so. Not certain though, depends on a lot of factors, crowd levels being but one.
But, we are seeing these rides have operational issues.
We were there the first week when they didn't have any operational issues, or at least none to speak of. You never heard of them going down even with the huge crowds.
They are working them a lot of hours, continually. Now, lots of issues. Correlation or coincidence? No idea. I'm sure the ride engineers can answer and are on top of it. If it's due to such short hours of down time they may have to cut down on the nightly EMH at some point. Mid Aug sees the drastic drop in crowds due to a significant portion of the country heading back to school. It would not surprise me at all to see the nightly EMH end then.


----------



## FSU Girl

Today was my 60 day window for Fast passes. I'm going for only three days, but for all three days I'm unable to get anything for Flight of Passage. Is this normal? I would at least think there would be one bad time or something. Do you think they'll open up more? Or is this pretty consistent with how it's been going for the summer and this ride?


----------



## Capang

FSU Girl said:


> Today was my 60 day window for Fast passes. I'm going for only three days, but for all three days I'm unable to get anything for Flight of Passage. Is this normal? I would at least think there would be one bad time or something. Do you think they'll open up more? Or is this pretty consistent with how it's been going for the summer and this ride?


This is the norm. It's always best to check the last days of your vacation first, but 3 days us pretty short when you consider many people visit for 5 or more days. You can keep checking but that will probably be it u less someone cancels.


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

FSU Girl said:


> Today was my 60 day window for Fast passes. I'm going for only three days, but for all three days I'm unable to get anything for Flight of Passage. Is this normal? I would at least think there would be one bad time or something. Do you think they'll open up more? Or is this pretty consistent with how it's been going for the summer and this ride?



We are going in July and had no problem getting a 9:50 a.m. FP for FOP on day 2 of our trip. I just got on right at 7:00 and there were plenty of times. I guess it just depends on when you're going? I'm sorry you're having such trouble getting one.


----------



## FSU Girl

Capang said:


> This is the norm. It's always best to check the last days of your vacation first, but 3 days us pretty short when you consider many people visit for 5 or more days. You can keep checking but that will probably be it u less someone cancels.


Unfortunately all my upcoming trips will be short weekend trips. Do you think at the end of September it'll be easier to get since kids are back in school?


----------



## FSU Girl

SaraSpringsIsHome said:


> We are going in July and had no problem getting a 9:50 a.m. FP for FOP on day 2 of our trip. I just got on right at 7:00 and there were plenty of times. I guess it just depends on when you're going? I'm sorry you're having such trouble getting one.


Apparently August 18-20 is a popular time to go? lol


----------



## ucfknight

Shanti said:


> What are the experiences of those who have ridden Flight of Passage during evening EMH? How long is the line? Could you do both FOP and the River Journey during EMH?


It might not hold true every night, but this past Saturday I don't know that they ever cut off the standby line for Flight of Passage prior to 11:00 PM.  I was a non-resort guest and was able to get in line at 10:40 PM.  It was a posted 120 minute wait, but ended up being about 75 minutes.  It was around 11:00 before we made it from the outside part of the queue to the inside part.  So I could still see the end of the line until then.  The line at that point looked quite a bit longer than when I got into it, but EMH guests getting into line around 11:00 likely had a similar wait to me if not shorter due to no FP coming into the line at that point.  As we were exiting the ride around 12:20 Na'vi River Journey was posted as 20 minutes.  So it would have been very feasible for an EMH guest to be able to do both.


----------



## AngelDisney

Dockside said:


> So this morning my 60 day fastpass window opened (for Sunday August 13th).  Was on at 7am on the dot to make reservations, FoP fastpasses were all gone.  Grabbed a Na'vi River Journey FP and Rivers of Light.  Interestingly, the RoL FP'es were gone by around 7:30 am this morning.  I went on the Touring Plans site and they say there were no FP available for August 13th as of 6:51 am (i.e. gone before my 60 day window opened).  Also FoP FP's are gone for August 14th (tomorrow's 60 day window) according to touring plans.
> 
> I was surprised as I had been following the FoP availability on touring plans and I thought they were available at least 57 days before.  But perhaps things are changing a bit or I am visiting at a busy time.
> 
> I was able to get FoP FP's for later in our trip (about 64 days out) when we plan to park hop back into AK.
> 
> Probably interesting to keep following this, but if you want FoP FP's you may need to plan for a day later in your trip (if you are staying on site).


Thanks for sharing your experience! I am worried about not getting FoP Fp for my second day of the trip. I have planned another AK morning on my 5th day. I hope I am able to get at least one FP for FoP over the trip. However, I am definitely going to try the standby queue on one EMH morning. There are still no AK evening EMH during my August stay. I hope they would extend evening EMH for the rest of August. Pixie Dust!


----------



## JessicaW1234

Hi-
I just booked this weekend at 60 days out right at 7:00am. Was able to get FOP for five days into trip for a midday time- no morning FP available.


----------



## disney789

FSU Girl said:


> Today was my 60 day window for Fast passes. I'm going for only three days, but for all three days I'm unable to get anything for Flight of Passage. Is this normal? I would at least think there would be one bad time or something. Do you think they'll open up more? Or is this pretty consistent with how it's been going for the summer and this ride?


This past Saturday was my 60 day window, I was on right at 7 for a 2 day trip and there were no FP for FOP. Kept checking during the day and was able to get FP's at midnight. Keep checking.


----------



## disney789

disney789 said:


> This past Saturday was my 60 day window, I was on right at 7 for a 2 day trip and there were no FP for FOP. Kept checking during the day and was able to get FP's at midnight. Keep checking.


I was able to book FP's for 8:05-9:05


----------



## FSU Girl

disney789 said:


> This past Saturday was my 60 day window, I was on right at 7 for a 2 day trip and there were no FP for FOP. Kept checking during the day and was able to get FP's at midnight. Keep checking.


When you kept checking back did you make a fast pass for something else and then try to modify it to FOP? I've done the constant search for dining reservations but never for Fast Passes.


----------



## runskimom

About FOP --

For those who have done it, tell me -- how intense is this ride?  Wondering if we should get a FP for my 70 year old mother -- no body size issues, just someone who does not love simulators/rocky motion/motion sensitivity.  She is great with something smooth like Soarin, but Star Tours is awful for her (and me.)


----------



## disney789

FSU Girl said:


> When you kept checking back did you make a fast pass for something else and then try to modify it to FOP? I've done the constant search for dining reservations but never for Fast Passes.


When I first checked and there were no FOP, I booked my 2 tier 2 FP's and left my 3rd FP open. So when FOP became available I didn't have to modify anything, just add it.


----------



## Capang

runskimom said:


> About FOP --
> 
> For those who have done it, tell me -- how intense is this ride?  Wondering if we should get a FP for my 70 year old mother -- no body size issues, just someone who does not love simulators/rocky motion/motion sensitivity.  She is great with something smooth like Soarin, but Star Tours is awful for her (and me.)


Go for it. Super smooth ride and it doesn't feel like any other simulator rides I have ever been on. Not anything like ST.


----------



## FSU Girl

disney789 said:


> When I first checked and there were no FOP, I booked my 2 tier 2 FP's and left my 3rd FP open. So when FOP became available I didn't have to modify anything, just add it.


Hmm right now I have three booked. Do you think my chances of getting something from modifying will go down and I should cancel one of them?


----------



## Capang

FSU Girl said:


> Hmm right now I have three booked. Do you think my chances of getting something from modifying will go down and I should cancel one of them?


Just keep modifying. You don't want to cancel anything. It won't change your chances of getting one.


----------



## FSU Girl

Capang said:


> Just keep modifying. You don't want to cancel anything. It won't change your chances of getting one.


Ok thanks! I'll just keep checking the app like a crazy person lol. I do have 60 days to do this


----------



## disney789

FSU Girl said:


> Hmm right now I have three booked. Do you think my chances of getting something from modifying will go down and I should cancel one of them?


Maybe try canceling one of your least wanted FP's and check for FOP. If it's still not available then add the one you cancelled back. I purposely left my 3rd FP open so I wouldn't have to modify.


----------



## runskimom

Capang said:


> Go for it. Super smooth ride and it doesn't feel like any other simulator rides I have ever been on. Not anything like ST.


Thank you.  This is good to know.  I was wondering if it was more Star Tours or more Soarin.  I feel more confident trying for the FP now.


----------



## disney789

disney789 said:


> Maybe try canceling one of your least wanted FP's and check for FOP. If it's still not available then add the one you cancelled back. I purposely left my 3rd FP open so I wouldn't have to modify.


I meant modify not cancel. My bad


----------



## Pawpsicle

FSU Girl said:


> Hmm right now I have three booked. Do you think my chances of getting something from modifying will go down and I should cancel one of them?



I think you have to click fewer buttons if you modify


----------



## FSU Girl

When I went in May a couple weeks before they released a ton of Frozen fast passes, think that could happen for FOP or picking up a cancelled one is my best bet? Do people actually cancel these things?


----------



## AngiTN

FSU Girl said:


> When I went in May a couple weeks before they released a ton of Frozen fast passes, think that could happen for FOP or picking up a cancelled one is my best bet? Do people actually cancel these things?


That was a one time thing with FEA. Not something that happens normally at all. And not to be counted on for certain.


----------



## CarolynFH

runskimom said:


> About FOP --
> 
> For those who have done it, tell me -- how intense is this ride?  Wondering if we should get a FP for my 70 year old mother -- no body size issues, just someone who does not love simulators/rocky motion/motion sensitivity.  She is great with something smooth like Soarin, but Star Tours is awful for her (and me.)





Capang said:


> Go for it. Super smooth ride and it doesn't feel like any other simulator rides I have ever been on. Not anything like ST.





runskimom said:


> Thank you.  This is good to know.  I was wondering if it was more Star Tours or more Soarin.  I feel more confident trying for the FP now.



Just keep in mind that the seat is like a motorcycle and must be straddled. Watch the videos re loading that are linked in the first post of this spread. Will your mother be comfortable with that? FoP to me is like a very smooth Star Tours and more intense Soarin'. 

BTW DH & I are 67 and love it!


----------



## Spridell

Dont know if this has been posted yet but another amazing video posted on Youtube with 180 degree views of FOP during the ride.

This video is the first video I have seen that pretty much shows exactly how the ride works.

It is pretty amazing.


180 degree view of FOP 



Spoiler


----------



## DBurdette

I can begin my fast passes in a couple of months.  I hear it's really hard to get a fast pass for flight of passage (pandora)  Is this true?


----------



## kmb584

DBurdette said:


> I can begin my fast passes in a couple of months.  I hear it's really hard to get a fast pass for flight of passage (pandora)  Is this true?



It's definitely the FP+ of the moment and it "sells out" fast.  My best advice is, when your FP+ window opens, book them for your AK day first!  You stand a better chance of getting a coveted FOP FP+ the later in your trip!


----------



## mesaboy2

DBurdette said:


> I can begin my fast passes in a couple of months.  I hear it's really hard to get a fast pass for flight of passage (pandora)  Is this true?



Yes.  You may find the Availability post in the FP FAQ helpful.


----------



## rteetz

Working on an addition to the first page. Plants and Animals of Pandora!


----------



## rteetz

According to Blog Mickey Pandora merchandise is no longer available in the island mercantile.


----------



## Wood Nymph

runskimom said:


> About FOP --
> 
> For those who have done it, tell me -- how intense is this ride?  Wondering if we should get a FP for my 70 year old mother -- no body size issues, just someone who does not love simulators/rocky motion/motion sensitivity.  She is great with something smooth like Soarin, but Star Tours is awful for her (and me.)


FoP is a very smooth ride. The ride vehicles are attached to the floor and the entire floor tilts to match the movement of the film. But if your mother has any problems with motion sickness then she might want to check some videos of the ride to see if she could handle it. The ride has you flying very fast down waterfalls, through the forest, etc. It is a very intense few minutes and it was a little too much for me.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Working on an addition to the first page. Plants and Animals of Pandora!


I'm waiting for the Pandora craziness to die down so the CM can get their knowledge on Pandora flora and fauna to good use, like they did during CM and AP previews


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

60 day window for Sat Aug 19 and no FP+.  There are both morning and evening EMH's on that day.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

At 7:55am today for an 8am open they had FoP/NRJ listed in MDE with waits of 70/15. It's now 90/10 as of 8:28.

Sharing as I know that I like to have that info... to know that when they post 70min BEFORE opening, you won't wait 70min IF you were there well before rope drop.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> According to Blog Mickey Pandora merchandise is no longer available in the island mercantile.


Does this mean there are no longer waits to get in Windtraders?


----------



## Capang

AngiTN said:


> Does this mean there are no longer waits to get in Windtraders?


I don't think there have been waits for the last 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## AngiTN

Capang said:


> I don't think there have been waits for the last 2 or 3 weeks.


That's good. I know when we left on the 2nd they still had waits to get in the store. No more waits to get in to Pandora, just to Windtraders.


----------



## ucfknight

AngiTN said:


> That's good. I know when we left on the 2nd they still had waits to get in the store. No more waits to get in to Pandora, just to Windtraders.


I was there on the 9th and 17th and there were no waits to get in the store on either day.  On the 9th when the blue banshees were in stock there was a considerable line to purchase those, but everyone was allowed in the store with no wait.


----------



## scungil99

Anyone there now with any news on banshee availability? Going to be there next week and the kids are dying for a banshee.


----------



## Capang

I'm going to be planning quick trips from now until I can get my hands on a banshee. It takes a whole lot to slightly annoy me while at WDW and windtraders being out of banshees was my "aw shucks" moment this trip. Time to use my frequent flier miles.


----------



## BigRed98

Has anyone tried the tofu at Satuli Canteen? I'm looking to try it when I go back in August. I already tried the beef, chicken, fish bowls and also tried the cheeseburger pods. All were pretty good.


----------



## rteetz

Make some Pandora Lumpia from home.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...m-pongu-pongu-at-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## Juliet0778

Any word on whether Banshees are in?  We'll be there tomorrow and my son is hoping!


----------



## AngiTN

BigRed98 said:


> Has anyone tried the tofu at Satuli Canteen? I'm looking to try it when I go back in August. I already tried the beef, chicken, fish bowls and also tried the cheeseburger pods. All were pretty good.


Yea and it was wonderful! I'm not sure I'd ever order a traditional meat there after trying it. It's quite flavorful, spicy. I paired it with the red and sweet potato hash and black bean vinaigrette


----------



## soniam

FSU Girl said:


> Today was my 60 day window for Fast passes. I'm going for only three days, but for all three days I'm unable to get anything for Flight of Passage. Is this normal? I would at least think there would be one bad time or something. Do you think they'll open up more? Or is this pretty consistent with how it's been going for the summer and this ride?



Just keep trying. This is pretty normal. I hope you get something. Sending good vibes


----------



## asamford23

so, earlier in this thread, i read that there were no hidden Mickeys or any presence of Mickey anywhere in Pandora....  but, he's still on the manhole/sewer lids. FAIL!


----------



## Jennny

Does anyone know if they release FP for FoP from 6-9 a bit later? I was booking FP for my Aug trip in my 60 day for near the end and found it odd that nothing available after the 6 time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> Has anyone tried the tofu at Satuli Canteen? I'm looking to try it when I go back in August. I already tried the beef, chicken, fish bowls and also tried the cheeseburger pods. All were pretty good.



yes, I got the Tofu over the red and sweet potato hash with the herb sauce on the side.  It was excellent.  It had a legit spice to it (nothing crazy but I am used to things in theme parks that say they are "spicy" and then have no spice, so this was good).  Large portion and very filling.  I would definitely get it again


----------



## FSU Girl

soniam said:


> Just keep trying. This is pretty normal. I hope you get something. Sending good vibes


Thank you


----------



## CampbellzSoup

TheMaxRebo said:


> yes, I got the Tofu over the red and sweet potato hash with the herb sauce on the side.  It was excellent.  It had a legit spice to it (nothing crazy but I am used to things in theme parks that say they are "spicy" and then have no spice, so this was good).  Large portion and very filling.  I would definitely get it again
> View attachment 246217



You didn't try the funky blue stuff!?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CampbellzSoup said:


> You didn't try the funky blue stuff!?



I am not a fan of cheesecake (well, really the issue is I hate cream cheese and most cheesecake is made with cream cheese)  ... so I went with the chocolate cake.  Which, by the way, was quite good, but pretty rich and a bit one note, so probably best to share


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am not a fan of cheesecake (well, really the issue is I hate cream cheese and most cheesecake is made with cream cheese)  ... so I went with the chocolate cake.  Which, by the way, was quite good, but pretty rich and a bit one note, so probably best to share


I bought this because it was pretty. I ordered the cheesecake and they repeated it back to me as blueberry mousse. It wasn't very good anyway. I only ate 2 bites.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

What do you miss by getting a FP+ for NRJ (in case we miss out on FOP FP+)? 

I know the FOP standby line is similar to an attraction in itself, and we want to go through standby once at least.


----------



## Jennny

Anyone have luck getting FP around 8:00 for flight of passage around 60 days out?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DonaldDuck77 said:


> What do you miss by getting a FP+ for NRJ (in case we miss out on FOP FP+)?
> 
> I know the FOP standby line is similar to an attraction in itself, and we want to go through standby once at least.



There really isn't much to the NRJ queue - some pretty rock walls and a few artifacts.  Definitely don't worry about missing the queue if you get the FP for NRJ


----------



## rteetz

asamford23 said:


> so, earlier in this thread, i read that there were no hidden Mickeys or any presence of Mickey anywhere in Pandora....  but, he's still on the manhole/sewer lids. FAIL!


He is?


----------



## Capang

asamford23 said:


> so, earlier in this thread, i read that there were no hidden Mickeys or any presence of Mickey anywhere in Pandora....  but, he's still on the manhole/sewer lids. FAIL!





rteetz said:


> He is?


I thought the same thing. My 6yo thought she saw some in the FoP queue and a few other places in pandora. Maybe they weren't intentional or maybe they weren't true hidden mickeys. I didn't really pay attention to her at the time and now I kinda wished I did.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I never understood why they'd avoid hidden mickeys in Pandora.  

They are HIDDEN -- how could those subtle things take someone out of the Pandora experience??
WE ALL ACTUALLY KNOW THAT WE ARE IN A THEME PARK.


----------



## HopperFan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I never understood why they'd avoid hidden mickeys in Pandora.
> 
> They are HIDDEN -- how could those subtle things take someone out of the Pandora experience??
> *WE ALL ACTUALLY KNOW THAT WE ARE IN A THEME PARK.*




 *TAKE THAT BACK!  *


----------



## ucfknight

They should make kids wearing Mickey Mouse hats or shirts turn them inside out before entering the land.  Kind of like they do sometimes if a kid wears a marginally offensive shirt to school.


----------



## AngiTN

Jennny said:


> Anyone have luck getting FP around 8:00 for flight of passage around 60 days out?


AM or PM?


----------



## Jennny

AngiTN said:


> AM or PM?


8:00 pm .. sorry!


----------



## wmoon

We are heading to disney in a few weeks.  I have Pandora in my plans and Fp booked but mainly at nights.  If ds would like to try his luck at adopting a banshee do we really need to try to do this perhaps first thing or earlier in the day?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Juliet0778

Just for anyone's knowledge, they had banshees this morning.  I couldn't tell you how many or if they sold out later.  We got one around 8:45 this morning and there appeared to be various colors.


----------



## AngiTN

Capang said:


> I bought this because it was pretty. I ordered the cheesecake and they repeated it back to me as blueberry mousse. It wasn't very good anyway. I only ate 2 bites.


I can't bring myself to order this or the chocolate dessert. I won't go in to great detail about what they remind me of but they aren't desserts.


----------



## The Sasquatch

Juliet0778 said:


> Any word on whether Banshees are in?  We'll be there tomorrow and my son is hoping!



We were there in the evening on the 17th around 7pm and literally were able to get one before they sold out at around 7:15. It was totally by luck and when we got in line and they told us that did not guarantee a Banshee until we got up there. there were two colors, yellow with pink and yellow with blue and the guy running the line said can i grab your banshee or did you want to go through the process. We took it and ran. I have to say they get quite the attention from everyone in line so I am sure you add a bunch of people looking for them who didnt know they existed. We were back on the night of the 20th for EMH and they did not have any.

As a bonus, Flight of Passage was posted at 120 but we were on in 60.


----------



## yulilin3

Inside Windtraders now
The have green with yellow or green with blue or red/orange banshees 
Only about 30 right now


----------



## wareagle57

The Sasquatch said:


> As a bonus, Flight of Passage was posted at 120 but we were on in 60.



I've been thinking about getting a TP subscription just for their projected wait times for FoP. Does anyone know if they have been drastically different and if they have been accurate? I've heard lots of reports of the FoP posted wait being much longer (by hours even) than the actual wait. I can understand that at park opening, but I really wonder what the true waits are during the day and at night before closing.


----------



## Capang

wareagle57 said:


> I've been thinking about getting a TP subscription just for their projected wait times for FoP. Does anyone know if they have been drastically different and if they have been accurate? I've heard lots of reports of the FoP posted wait being much longer (by hours even) than the actual wait. I can understand that at park opening, but I really wonder what the true waits are during the day and at night before closing.


I had the opposite experience where the wait time posted was much longer than the actual wait. If a wait went over the wait time by hours I would suspect a ride malfunction or some other event that resulted in a temporary ride closure. I wouldn't waste money on a TP subscription just for wait times.


----------



## wareagle57

Capang said:


> I had the opposite experience where the wait time posted was much longer than the actual wait. If a wait went over the wait time by hours I would suspect a ride malfunction or some other event that resulted in a temporary ride closure. I wouldn't waste money on a TP subscription just for wait times.



I've read my comment 3 or 4 times to be sure, and I think we are saying the same thing. At least I was trying to say what you are. I've seen lots of posts on here of people saying they waited significantly less time that the sign said they would.


----------



## Capang

wareagle57 said:


> I've read my comment 3 or 4 times to be sure, and I think we are saying the same thing. At least I was trying to say what you are. I've seen lots of posts on here of people saying they waited significantly less time that the sign said they would.


Ah, that's what I get for being in a hurry. Correct, we are saying the same things.


----------



## rteetz

They have put a sign out alerting guests there is no restrooms in line for FoP.


----------



## yulilin3

Just did FoP using fp  for the first time using my pandora  ap mb. To enter ak it turns rainbow colors and when tapped at FoP it makes banshee growl noises. Really cool


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Just did FoP using fp  for the first time using my pandora  ap mb. To enter ak it turns rainbow colors and when tapped at FoP it makes banshee growl noises. Really cool


That is cool. Wish I was an AP.


----------



## ThistleMae

Tomorrow 7 a.m. is my big day!  7 a.m. alarm to get up to try (and I stress try) and book my 30 day FP+ for FOP.  So, here is my question.  If I can't get the FOP or NRJ and I book in MK instead....can I then keep checking MDE for any openings in AK?  Or should I book whatever I can get in AK so I can book in AK if I see an openings?  Sorry if this question is confusing but I don't want to screw myself If I have 3 FP+ booked in MK and then try and snag something in AK, do I have to cancel all 3 in MK before I can snag the AK FP+?  (Wow, I'm making myself dizzy!)


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> Tomorrow 7 a.m. is my big day!  7 a.m. alarm to get up to try (and I stress try) and book my 30 day FP+ for FOP.  So, here is my question.  If I can't get the FOP or NRJ and I book in MK instead....can I then keep checking MDE for any openings in AK?  Or should I book whatever I can get in AK so I can book in AK if I see an openings?  Sorry if this question is confusing but I don't want to screw myself If I have 3 FP+ booked in MK and then try and snag something in AK, do I have to cancel all 3 in MK before I can snag the AK FP+?  (Wow, I'm making myself dizzy!)


You can keep checking for other park FP.  Go on as of you are picking new FP for that day. It will tell you that you have FP else where and tell you to confirm you want to keep this guest. Confirm and check for FP. As long as you don't confirm the change you don't drop your existing FP.


----------



## yulilin3

in front of FoP


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> in front of FoP


That is so odd .No one has to tinkle more than me and got I through. Strange it's become this much of an issue compared  7dmt or toy story back in the day


----------



## ThistleMae

AngiTN said:


> You can keep checking for other park FP.  Go on as of you are picking new FP for that day. It will tell you that you have FP else where and tell you to confirm you want to keep this guest. Confirm and check for FP. As long as you don't confirm the change you don't drop your existing FP.


So...want to get this right...if there is no FP for FOP and I book 3 FP's for MK...I can still check AK for FOP and if I see one, it will let me book it?  Or....I will see there is one and I will have to cancel all 3 at MK before it will let me.  Sorry for the inexperience with this, I've never had this issue before.


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> So...want to get this right...if there is no FP for FOP and I book 3 FP's for MK...I can still check AK for FOP and if I see one, it will let me book it?  Or....I will see there is one and I will have to cancel all 3 at MK before it will let me.  Sorry for the inexperience with this, I've never had this issue before.


No, you have it right. 
You can book the FP for MK
You can then check for FP at AK and if there are no FP you like, you'll keep the FP for MK.
If you see FP at AK you want, you can complete the process and it will replace the MK FP with the AK FP, you won't have to start over and cancel or anything.
Just don't let it scare you, when you have the MK FP and go to look for AK FP for the same day it will say "Hey, you have FP already, are you sure you want to continue with this guest?" say yes, continue. Then you can see the AK choices. From there you can either confirm the new AK FP or back out and cancel and it will keep the MK FP.
Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## ThistleMae

Just got in on my 30th day...nothing for FOP...but did get NRJ and Rivers of light.  So, will see what tomorrow brings.  I'm at least happy I got those two!  I'll also check throughout the day, you just never know.


----------



## ThistleMae

Well glad I got in when I did cause "someone ate the page" is the phrase of the morning.  I couldn't even get into MDE, it said my password was incorrect!  This is the part of this process that gets so frustrating when you're trying to do stuff on the site.  You just never know when it's going to act up and it's usually right in the middle of something very important.  So...I was lucky to do what I did before the site went wonky!


----------



## lorenni

rteetz said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't survive. It is a rubber and plastic.


I once had a cabbage patch kid (do that math folks!) go soft and dimply sitting in a car in summer sun. Add in electronic elements and I think you'd be taking a big risk. Why not get it delivered to your resort (if you are staying onsite) or put it in a locker (they are in the shade so presumably not baking hot like your car). You'll also be saving yourself an extra trip thru security.


----------



## Juliet0778

AngiTN said:


> That is so odd .No one has to tinkle more than me and got I through. Strange it's become this much of an issue compared  7dmt or toy story back in the day


I did hear them announcing this to the line when we were there yesterday.  Apparently it's become an issue for some!  We never stood in line as I couldn't do it anyway and my husband and son won't wait longer than 45 minutes for anything.


----------



## AngiTN

Juliet0778 said:


> I did hear them announcing this to the line when we were there yesterday.  Apparently it's become an issue for some!  We never stood in line as I couldn't do it anyway and my husband and son won't wait longer than 45 minutes for anything.


I was shocked I managed a 2 hour line one morning. That is usually my worse time for potty use, every 15, 20 min is my norm. So I had concerns going in. The bathroom was my first stop when getting off but I was fine. 
I just wonder why it's not been something that needed a sign on other rides? They've had 2+ hour lines before. And really, the extra long lines for FoP seem to have stopped. Haven't they? I only check every so often and it seems similar to 7DMT or other E tickets


----------



## Juliet0778

AngiTN said:


> I was shocked I managed a 2 hour line one morning. That is usually my worse time for potty use, every 15, 20 min is my norm. So I had concerns going in. The bathroom was my first stop when getting off but I was fine.
> I just wonder why it's not been something that needed a sign on other rides? They've had 2+ hour lines before. And really, the extra long lines for FoP seem to have stopped. Haven't they? I only check every so often and it seems similar to 7DMT or other E tickets


It was 240 minutes yesterday morning when we were there, but back down to 120 or something by the afternoon.  I think the rope drop/get there early strategy is failing people as that was the longest wait!


----------



## Capang

AngiTN said:


> I was shocked I managed a 2 hour line one morning. That is usually my worse time for potty use, every 15, 20 min is my norm. So I had concerns going in. The bathroom was my first stop when getting off but I was fine.
> I just wonder why it's not been something that needed a sign on other rides? They've had 2+ hour lines before. And really, the extra long lines for FoP seem to have stopped. Haven't they? I only check every so often and it seems similar to 7DMT or other E tickets


When I went earlier this month the issue seemed to be tons of people cutting the line to go catch up with their parties, most with the excuse of bathroom breaks. Some came back with enough food to feed half the line. It's not like these folks were catching up with people that had just gotten in line, they were walking their way right to the front. I can see the occasional kid needing a break and that doesn't bother me but when 6 adults push their way to the front people get angry. Mind you my longest wait was maybe an hour and a half and I rode 4 times. So maybe they are trying to get a handle on people doing that. I'm not even sure some of the people had a party up front. I will say it was the angriest I've ever seen people in line get about others pushing past. It was pretty frustrating and annoying. Use the bathroom and get your snacks before entering the line.


----------



## Dan Murphy

AngiTN said:


> No, you have it right.
> You can book the FP for MK
> You can then check for FP at AK and if there are no FP you like, you'll keep the FP for MK.
> If you see FP at AK you want, you can complete the process and it will replace the MK FP with the AK FP, you won't have to start over and cancel or anything.
> Just don't let it scare you, when you have the MK FP and go to look for AK FP for the same day it will say "Hey, you have FP already, are you sure you want to continue with this guest?" say yes, continue. Then you can see the AK choices. From there you can either confirm the new AK FP or back out and cancel and it will keep the MK FP.
> Hopefully that makes sense.


I have not kept up realy current on fastpass rules (has been 3 years since my last trip ).  If you have 3 FP in one park, you can cancel one and make another, in a park other than the one you are currently in?  Also, can you make a 4th FP, after you have used your 3, in a park different than the one you are currently in?

(Sorry to be asking a general FP question in a Pandora specific thread)


----------



## Denise K W

We might not be able to do Pandora even getting there next week at 7am, I am not waiting 2 hours for a ride might have to miss this time around.
I told my husband and son what I have read and that dont get your hopes up. 
We were only spending 1/2 day at AK and the other 1/2 and Epcot like we always do


----------



## Wood Nymph

Dan Murphy said:


> I have not kept up realy current on fastpass rules (has been 3 years since my last trip ).  If you have 3 FP in one park, you can cancel one and make another, in a park other than the one you are currently in?  Also, can you make a 4th FP, after you have used your 3, in a park different than the one you are currently in?
> 
> (Sorry to be asking a general FP question in a Pandora specific thread)


The only change to the fp rules has been the ability to book a 4th fp using the app, but only after you have used the first three fps. You can book the 4th fp for any park. But you have to use all three fps in your current park before switching to another park.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Capang said:


> It was pretty frustrating and annoying. Use the bathroom and get your snacks before entering the line.


I think that folks are going to have to learn to get over this kind of thought pattern in line for FoP. The lines are long. They didn't put a restroom along the queue. Even if my wife went to the bathroom immediately before entering the queue, there is a great chance that she wouldn't make it 2-3 hours without needing another bathroom break.

As for folks leaving and coming back with food - it comes with the territory. If you have to let folks leave and re-enter because Disney didn't think through the restroom situation, you invite people to leave and re-enter for other reasons. All they have to do is claim that they left for a potty break, and decided to bring back snacks upon re-entry.

What will eventually happen - a single party will enter the line as a placeholder for their entire party. The rest of their party will continue to enjoy AK. When that place holder gets within an hour of entering the ride, he/she will text the rest of their party and tell them that it is time for them to return from their "potty break". They will still have to wait in line for a while, but no where near the entire 2-3 hours. And I am not sure that it can be prevented.


----------



## Faceoff445566

ThistleMae said:


> Well glad I got in when I did cause "someone ate the page" is the phrase of the morning.  I couldn't even get into MDE, it said my password was incorrect!  This is the part of this process that gets so frustrating when you're trying to do stuff on the site.  You just never know when it's going to act up and it's usually right in the middle of something very important.  So...I was lucky to do what I did before the site went wonky!


I read on the site yesterday that they are doing maintence all day today, June 22, and some functions wouldn't be available.


----------



## Capang

BuckeyeBama said:


> I think that folks are going to have to learn to get over this kind of thought pattern in line for FoP. The lines are long. They didn't put a restroom along the queue. Even if my wife went to the bathroom immediately before entering the queue, there is a great chance that she wouldn't make it 2-3 hours without needing another bathroom break.
> 
> As for folks leaving and coming back with food - it comes with the territory. If you have to let folks leave and re-enter because Disney didn't think through the restroom situation, you invite people to leave and re-enter for other reasons. All they have to do is claim that they left for a potty break, and decided to bring back snacks upon re-entry.
> 
> What will eventually happen - a single party will enter the line as a placeholder for their entire party. The rest of their party will continue to enjoy AK. When that place holder gets within an hour of entering the ride, he/she will text the rest of their party and tell them that it is time for them to return from their "potty break". They will still have to wait in line for a while, but no where near the entire 2-3 hours. And I am not sure that it can be prevented.


Granted I haven't been watching wait times since I left the park but I never saw 3 hour wait times while I was there. In a 60 minute line there is no reason 6 adults in the same party need to use the restroom. I watched people block their path and ignore them as they asked to cut through. I could see how it could it get ugly. If it was a 3 hour line that may be a different story. I get that. But 60 minutes? No way. Even 90 probably *most* would be ok. An occasional person catching up is no big deal. Hordes of people running to the front after one person has waited makes the wait times skewed and angers the masses waiting in line. So I see why the sign was posted.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Capang said:


> Granted I haven't been watching wait times since I left the park but I never saw 3 hour wait times while I was there. In a 60 minute line there is no reason 6 adults in the same party need to use the restroom. I watched people block their path and ignore them as they asked to cut through. I could see how it could it get ugly. If it was a 3 hour line that may be a different story. I get that. But 60 minutes? No way. Even 90 probably *most* would be ok. An occasional person catching up is no big deal. Hordes of people running to the front after one person has waited makes the wait times skewed and angers the masses waiting in line. So I see why the sign was posted.


Are there 60-90 minute lines for FoP during the day? Right now, for instance, it is posted at 130 minutes.


----------



## Capang

BuckeyeBama said:


> Are there 60-90 minute lines for FoP during the day? Right now, for instance, it is posted at 130 minutes.


During the day between June 7-15 the posted waits in the afternoon were around 90-100 minutes and the line was actually shorter than that. As I said, I haven't tracked the waits since we left but even during those shorter waits there seemed to be problems with large numbers of people trying to get back to their parties.


----------



## PrincessV

Re: no restrooms in the FOP queue... what's interesting to me is that Universal handled this issue beautifully when Gringott's first opened and had astronomical wait times. I waited 3+ hours and they had two snack carts positioned along the queue, so folks could easily grab something without ever leaving the line, and a ticketed restroom system in which the needy party received a paper ticket when exiting the line, and said ticket granted him/her access to what I'm guessing was a single rider/express line to cruise back to where the rest of his/her party was in line. Pretty simple stuff and I saw NO issues with people cutting the line. And I believe Disney did something similar with FEA when it first opened. Why wouldn't Disney execute something similar for FOP?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Haven't been on all week, but wanted to weigh in on a few things:

1.  The "no restrooms in this queue" sign was there last week when we visited.  I think we only saw two parties re-enter the line after leaving for a bathroom break. 
2.  We entered the FoP line with a 125 minute posted wait time at 10:40 PM.  The ride went down for about 20 minutes, and we were still out by midnight.
3.  We walked on (and were offered re-rides without leaving the boat) of NRJ at midnight (during EMH).  We were the only people in our boat, and the boats before and after ours were empty.  It is very possible to do both Pandora rides during EMH. 
4.  They were not closing the FoP to non-resort guests prior to 11:00 the night we were there, but it also didn't seem necessary.
5.  There were no lines to get into Pandora or to get into the store when we visited Pandora.


----------



## AngiTN

Dan Murphy said:


> I have not kept up realy current on fastpass rules (has been 3 years since my last trip ).  If you have 3 FP in one park, you can cancel one and make another, in a park other than the one you are currently in?  Also, can you make a 4th FP, after you have used your 3, in a park different than the one you are currently in?
> 
> (Sorry to be asking a general FP question in a Pandora specific thread)


There are a couple of great FP related threads that will give some great info on what's going on with FP now. There have been lots of changes and a couple of stratagies can come in to play for FP and hopping. 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/#post-55337501
https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/



BuckeyeBama said:


> I think that folks are going to have to learn to get over this kind of thought pattern in line for FoP. The lines are long. They didn't put a restroom along the queue. Even if my wife went to the bathroom immediately before entering the queue, there is a great chance that she wouldn't make it 2-3 hours without needing another bathroom break.
> 
> As for folks leaving and coming back with food - it comes with the territory. If you have to let folks leave and re-enter because Disney didn't think through the restroom situation, you invite people to leave and re-enter for other reasons. All they have to do is claim that they left for a potty break, and decided to bring back snacks upon re-entry.
> 
> What will eventually happen - a single party will enter the line as a placeholder for their entire party. The rest of their party will continue to enjoy AK. When that place holder gets within an hour of entering the ride, he/she will text the rest of their party and tell them that it is time for them to return from their "potty break". They will still have to wait in line for a while, but no where near the entire 2-3 hours. And I am not sure that it can be prevented.


I think so too. We don't do lots of long lines at Disney but we will break out rule for FoP, it's that worth it. And, with the line being one that moves continually I didn't feel like it was that long of a wait. I just don't think it's that big a problem. We never had hoards of people trying pass us so it just wasn't an issue that needed addressing. If it were constant, sure. 1, 2 groups over an entire wait, just not an issue. 1 or 2 folks joining a party in front of me isn't going to delay me getting on the ride. Not of any measurable amount.


----------



## patrickpiteo

BuckeyeBama said:


> I think that folks are going to have to learn to get over this kind of thought pattern in line for FoP. The lines are long. They didn't put a restroom along the queue. Even if my wife went to the bathroom immediately before entering the queue, there is a great chance that she wouldn't make it 2-3 hours without needing another bathroom break.
> 
> As for folks leaving and coming back with food - it comes with the territory. If you have to let folks leave and re-enter because Disney didn't think through the restroom situation, you invite people to leave and re-enter for other reasons. All they have to do is claim that they left for a potty break, and decided to bring back snacks upon re-entry.
> 
> What will eventually happen - a single party will enter the line as a placeholder for their entire party. The rest of their party will continue to enjoy AK. When that place holder gets within an hour of entering the ride, he/she will text the rest of their party and tell them that it is time for them to return from their "potty break". They will still have to wait in line for a while, but no where near the entire 2-3 hours. And I am not sure that it can be prevented.



That's wrong and should not be allowed.. I wouldn't be happy if 10 people come join the line with one there as a placeholder for hours..


----------



## BuckeyeBama

patrickpiteo said:


> That's wrong and should not be allowed.. I wouldn't be happy if 10 people come join the line with one there as a placeholder for hours..


It wouldn't bother me because I don't let this stuff bother me, but I understand. I just don't know how it could be stopped.


----------



## CAS239

On the topic of leaving the line to come back, bathroom breaks, having one person wait and then meeting up....

...it's not a 7 hour wait. Use the bathroom and eat prior to entering the line. I can understand small children having a bathroom emergency, but is there an influx of adults going to Disney that can't go 1-3 hours without using the bathroom? There's no need for a bathroom in the line

And at no ride should 1 person be waiting in line and holding spots while others are off doing something else. That's rude to the rest of the line and others spending their time waiting. That beyond annoying to be waiting somewhere then you have people come through the line "excuse me, excuse me, my parties up there"...no, get to the back of the line or have your party come back to you.


----------



## CAS239

BuckeyeBama said:


> It wouldn't bother me because I don't let this stuff bother me, but I understand. I just don't know how it could be stopped.



It can be stopped by informing cast members of the issue or guests refusing to let those past them in line, which I've seen done


----------



## ucfknight

AngiTN said:


> That is so odd .No one has to tinkle more than me and got I through. Strange it's become this much of an issue compared  7dmt or toy story back in the day



I think the bathroom issue in FOP queue is exacerbated by the nature of the queue.  It isn't a back-and-forth queue where it is mostly in one room and you can see the "end of the tunnel".  It is long and winding and goes through many different areas.  There isn't any visual indications of where you are in the queue and what kind of progress you are making (i.e. am I 10% of the way to the ride or 90% of the way?) until you are in the last small room which is maybe the final 3-5 minutes of your wait before the FP merge.  There are also absolutely no cast members seen from the time you pass the touchpoints outside to the time you get to the FP merge.  So you can't even ask anybody.   I think when you've "got to go" and you don't know how much longer you'll have to hold it, it makes it mentally tougher to believe you can hold it.

Plus there is no real good way out other than pushing all the way out through the whole line.   There are a few exits marked as emergency exits, but would a "bathroom emergency" qualify? We were in the last ramp up before the first lab room when a frantic lady with a 5 year old was begging for someone to tell her how to even exit the queue.  Her child had to go to the bathroom right then and she seemed honestly concerned he was going to go right then and there.  Nobody in line could help her because we didn't know any other way out other than winding your way through the line.

I will agree with those talking about the queue placeholders.  I saw way more people pushing through the line to "meet up with my family" in the FOP than I've ever seen anywhere else ever.


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

yulilin3 said:


> Just did FoP using fp  for the first time using my pandora  ap mb. To enter ak it turns rainbow colors and when tapped at FoP it makes banshee growl noises. Really cool



Where did you get a pandora AP mb?????


----------



## patrickpiteo

CAS239 said:


> It can be stopped by informing cast members of the issue or guests refusing to let those past them in line, which I've seen done


 Agree...


----------



## beesly

ConnecticutFlea said:


> Where did you get a pandora AP mb?????



It's sold at Windtraders (and on eBay...). Here's an article on the DPB with photos.


----------



## ConnecticutFlea

beesly said:


> It's sold at Windtraders (and on eBay...). Here's an article on the DPB with photos.



Thanks!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

CAS239 said:


> It can be stopped by informing cast members of the issue or guests refusing to let those past them in line, which I've seen done


Doesn't work today.


----------



## Erin61082

Does anyone have any experience with a Pre-park opening ADR at Tusker House and then heading to Flight of Passage?  Were you able to use the back pathway that runs by Festival of the Lion King? How have rope drop lines been recently for Flight of Passage?


----------



## yulilin3

ConnecticutFlea said:


> Where did you get a pandora AP mb?????


I got it at the gift shop next to tree of life on opening day
. Not sure if they will have them available,  it was limited edition


----------



## rteetz

I feel that a bathroom in a queue would be problematic. Not having one in the queue is expected and people should be aware of that going into the ride.


----------



## Paging Tom Morrow

Is it normal for all Flights of Passage FP+ to be booked for days 60, 61, 62, 63 and 64?  Going on August 21st and no availability for our whole trip!


----------



## rteetz

Paging Tom Morrow said:


> Is it normal for all Flights of Passage FP+ to be booked for days 60, 61, 62, 63 and 64?  Going on August 21st and no availability for our whole trip!


I would say no. Keep checking. I had no problem 60 days out.


----------



## JackieT1182

Paging Tom Morrow said:


> Is it normal for all Flights of Passage FP+ to be booked for days 60, 61, 62, 63 and 64?  Going on August 21st and no availability for our whole trip!



Unfortunately, I had this problem too when I booked my FP last Saturday for August 16-19. I was pretty disappointed because I had been following other people's experiences, and mostly everyone was able to get something at either 60 or 61 days as long as they booked right at 7 AM. I was online at 7 AM on the dot, and I couldn't get anything at all for day 60, 61, or 62, and I even tried booking for just 1 person at a time. I could get a 6 PM FP on day 63, but we'll be on a Disney cruise at that time.


----------



## AngiTN

Paging Tom Morrow said:


> Is it normal for all Flights of Passage FP+ to be booked for days 60, 61, 62, 63 and 64?  Going on August 21st and no availability for our whole trip!


It seems that yes, now this is becoming the norm. At first it wasn't but the more recent reports are 3 day and less trips are not getting FP


----------



## rteetz

I have added some plants and animals to the first post. As I get more info I will try to update that.


----------



## ThistleMae

Trying for my second day 30 day FP+....nothing for FOP.  River of Lights also goes pretty fast. I was lucky to get if for my first day.  Time for FOP wait, 160, when I checked in the afternoon.  I guess we will be standing in line.  The word has been that the standby line is pretty awesome to see and folks recommend going through at least once.  I also got NRJ, so I'm happy with that as well.  Why is Peter Pan's Flight always so booked up, just don't know why that one is always so popular?


----------



## mesaboy2

ThistleMae said:


> Why is Peter Pan's Flight always so booked up, just don't know why that one is always so popular?



Low capacity (and likely fewer FPs offered), wide appeal, and no height restriction.


----------



## preemiemama

So I know that if we want to rope drop FOP we need to get there around 6:30-6:45 for the 8 am opening, and probably the most efficient way to do this is an Uber.  Anyone know if there is a surcharge on Ubers in the am?  I thought between PPO ADRs and now this there was a chance there could be...


----------



## seelyt2

Paging Tom Morrow said:


> Is it normal for all Flights of Passage FP+ to be booked for days 60, 61, 62, 63 and 64? Going on August 21st and no availability for our whole trip!



I was able to book FOP at 60 days out right at 7 a.m. (last Wednesday).  I took the advice of Touring Plans and immediately looked at the mid-to-later part of my trip first so as to get the most available time slots.  I was able to get an evening FP half way through my trip.  By the time I was done I looked at the beginning of my trip and they were gone already.


----------



## AngiTN

preemiemama said:


> So I know that if we want to rope drop FOP we need to get there around 6:30-6:45 for the 8 am opening, and probably the most efficient way to do this is an Uber.  Anyone know if there is a surcharge on Ubers in the am?  I thought between PPO ADRs and now this there was a chance there could be...


We have never paid a surcharge in the AM, though we use Lyft



seelyt2 said:


> I was able to book FOP at 60 days out right at 7 a.m. (last Wednesday).  I took the advice of Touring Plans and immediately looked at the mid-to-later part of my trip first so as to get the most available time slots.  I was able to get an evening FP half way through my trip.  By the time I was done I looked at the beginning of my trip and they were gone already.


So what ended up as the lowest day of your trip you found the FP? 64? Higher? Lower?


----------



## FSU Girl

Paging Tom Morrow said:


> Is it normal for all Flights of Passage FP+ to be booked for days 60, 61, 62, 63 and 64?  Going on August 21st and no availability for our whole trip!


It seems to be. I'm only going for three days and there was nothing for the first two days at all and the third day the earliest was 7pm when we would have already left so couldn't use that. I've been trying to get one by going into my fast passes every so often to see if anyone dropped a FOP. So far nothing, but it doesn't hurt to try looking. I've heard others have been lucky.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I have added some plants and animals to the first post. As I get more info I will try to update that.



Thanks Ryan - that is really helpful.  I was looking online at one point and hard to find good descriptions or pictures of the plants and animals in Pandora (you will see lists of names and stuff, but not specifically matched up to what you see in the park)

I know there are also those creatures in the pond that squirt water but I can't find the name of them online (so not a lot of help, I know)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ThistleMae said:


> Trying for my second day 30 day FP+....nothing for FOP.  River of Lights also goes pretty fast. I was lucky to get if for my first day.  Time for FOP wait, 160, when I checked in the afternoon.  I guess we will be standing in line.  The word has been that the standby line is pretty awesome to see and folks recommend going through at least once.  I also got NRJ, so I'm happy with that as well.  Why is Peter Pan's Flight always so booked up, just don't know why that one is always so popular?



I definitely think the queue for FoP is worth seeing and even having now done it I would definitely wait ~hour to do it again.   And I didn't find the queue for the River Ride to be anything special (at least in comparison) so not missing anything there by FPing it

As for Peter Pan - it is a low capacity ride and a "unique" dark ride due to being suspended.  I also think it is one of those with "snowball popularity" - that is, word get around that it is popular so people want to be sure they get to ride it so that increases demand and then people freak out that they won't get to ride so really increases demand for both FP and at rope drop (thus, snowballing the impact).


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks Ryan - that is really helpful.  I was looking online at one point and hard to find good descriptions or pictures of the plants and animals in Pandora (you will see lists of names and stuff, but not specifically matched up to what you see in the park)
> 
> I know there are also those creatures in the pond that squirt water but I can't find the name of them online (so not a lot of help, I know)


Yes I can't find the names of those creatures on the water either. I also couldn't find the name of the big blue ball plant.


----------



## preemiemama

AngiTN said:


> We have never paid a surcharge in the AM, though we use Lyft


Hopefully that will be the case for Uber as well- if not maybe we will try Lyft...  Thanks!


----------



## elaine amj

Juliet0778 said:


> It was 240 minutes yesterday morning when we were there, but back down to 120 or something by the afternoon.  I think the rope drop/get there early strategy is failing people as that was the longest wait!



It's been like this over in Universal Studios for Forbidden Journey for ages (or at least during the whole time I had an annual pass - May 2015 to 2016). If you were at the front of the crowd for early entry, it was a walk on. If you miss that by 10 mins (we did one morning), you're looking at about a 45 min wait (after 20 mins, we just made it to the greenhouse!) and the lines just climb after that. After 2pm or so, I would notice a dip in the wait times. The last 1-2 hours of the night, the ride is usually a walk-on.


----------



## seelyt2

AngiTN said:


> So what ended up as the lowest day of your trip you found the FP? 64? Higher? Lower?



There was far more availability towards the end of our trip.  We were able to get FOP at 63 days out for the evening (party of 4). We could've gotten it after 63, too, with more time slots throughout the day available but we had other park days planned. We will go to AK twice in this trip: day 1 and day 4. We'll ride Na'vi River Journey on day 1, and FOP day 4. FOP wasn't available at all for our first day which is why I chose Na'vi River Journey.  It took me about an hour to book all 6 days worth of FP's so by the time I finished, time slots for FOP & River Journey were falling off pretty quickly. Glad that I secured FOP fist thing!


----------



## HydroGuy

preemiemama said:


> So I know that if we want to rope drop FOP we need to get there around 6:30-6:45 for the 8 am opening, and probably the most efficient way to do this is an Uber.  Anyone know if there is a surcharge on Ubers in the am?  I thought between PPO ADRs and now this there was a chance there could be...


We used Uber to AK on Pandora opening day at around 5:50AM. No surcharge. Only waited a couple minute for our drive.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Wood Nymph said:


> The only change to the fp rules has been the ability to book a 4th fp using the app, but only after you have used the first three fps. You can book the 4th fp for any park. But you have to use all three fps in your current park before switching to another park.





AngiTN said:


> There are a couple of great FP related threads that will give some great info on what's going on with FP now. There have been lots of changes and a couple of stratagies can come in to play for FP and hopping.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/#post-55337501
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/




Thank you both for your thoughts.  And tanks for the links, Angi.


----------



## Narnia_girl

Our summer plans got changed up and now we are planning a last minute trip to Orlando.  WDW wasn't even on my radar for this summer and now I'm trying to determine if we should attempt AK on not?  If so, we would be there in 20 days. 
 Our kids are 22 and 16 so we can get up early if needed.
Can we do it, or should we wait for another trip when I can plan ahead better?


----------



## FSU Girl

elaine amj said:


> It's been like this over in Universal Studios for Forbidden Journey for ages (or at least during the whole time I had an annual pass - May 2015 to 2016). If you were at the front of the crowd for early entry, it was a walk on. If you miss that by 10 mins (we did one morning), you're looking at about a 45 min wait (after 20 mins, we just made it to the greenhouse!) and the lines just climb after that. After 2pm or so, I would notice a dip in the wait times. The last 1-2 hours of the night, the ride is usually a walk-on.


A tip for Forbidden Journey next time you're there, do the single rider. It is literally a 5 minute wait even if the normal line is 2 hours. I've never seen it more than a couple people deep. Gringotts is a different story they close the single rider a lot because it gets longer than the normal line.


----------



## Linkura

AngiTN said:


> It seems that yes, now this is becoming the norm. At first it wasn't but the more recent reports are 3 day and less trips are not getting FP


I really hope this isn't a long-term thing.  Will likely go in early March (really, it depends on the D23 announcements- would like to know when TSL opens before booking), and probably only for 3 nights for a solo trip.  I guess I'll do RD if I have to....

Regarding PPF... for me it is just so damn charming.  I love the instrumental music.  Really feels "magical" and nostalgic to me.  I wouldn't wait in a long line for it (nor would I for ANY ride), but it is one of my favorite rides.  Favorite strategy is to do EMM/BOG PPO and ride it right at RD.  No wait because everyone is going to 7DMT and you get to see the amazing queue.


----------



## AngiTN

Linkura said:


> I really hope this isn't a long-term thing.  Will likely go in early March (really, it depends on the D23 announcements- would like to know when TSL opens before booking), and probably only for 3 nights for a solo trip.  I guess I'll do RD if I have to....


I think it will temper out a bit, just like 7DMT and FEA have. It will still be a high priority for the foreseable future but it won't be quite the hottest ticket at Disney that it is now.


----------



## FSU Girl

Linkura said:


> I really hope this isn't a long-term thing.  Will likely go in early March (really, it depends on the D23 announcements- would like to know when TSL opens before booking), and probably only for 3 nights for a solo trip.  I guess I'll do RD if I have to....
> 
> Regarding PPF... for me it is just so damn charming.  I love the instrumental music.  Really feels "magical" and nostalgic to me.  I wouldn't wait in a long line for it (nor would I for ANY ride), but it is one of my favorite rides.  Favorite strategy is to do EMM/BOG PPO and ride it right at RD.  No wait because everyone is going to 7DMT and you get to see the amazing queue.


I think when Toy Story and Star Wars lands open Pandora will be a walk on lol.


----------



## twebber55

FSU Girl said:


> I think when Toy Story and Star Wars lands open Pandora will be a walk on lol.


star wars yes toy story uh no


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Linkura said:


> I really hope this isn't a long-term thing.  Will likely go in early March (really, it depends on the D23 announcements- would like to know when TSL opens before booking), and probably only for 3 nights for a solo trip.  I guess I'll do RD if I have to....



I think it will calm down a little bit but Flight of Passage really is their most advanced ride so I think it will keep a pretty long line and high demand for FP probably until Star Wars Land opens.  I suspect the waits for the river ride will come down a lot though


----------



## mara512

Narnia_girl said:


> Our summer plans got changed up and now we are planning a last minute trip to Orlando.  WDW wasn't even on my radar for this summer and now I'm trying to determine if we should attempt AK on not?  If so, we would be there in 20 days.
> Our kids are 22 and 16 so we can get up early if needed.
> Can we do it, or should we wait for another trip when I can plan ahead better?



Just my opinion but if I were you AK would be on my to do list and I would be stalking MDE for a FP to FoP.


----------



## heidijanesmith

Just got back from a great trip. Spent one AM and two PM's at AK. 

Pandora at night was fantastic, we really enjoyed it. It was quite crowded at night, but the 11-1 EMH hours were much less crowded.  

We rode FOP x3 and the River ride x1. We did the regular queue for FOP x1 it was 90min. The outside of the queue has fans and was quite comfortable, the inside had no fans and it seemed like no air conditioning either. It was hot and stuffy, not a great queue for those that are sensitive to heat.  We want to go through the regular queue just once as it really is quite amazing, lots to look at. The FP+ line, skips the cool stuff and you go through an industrial looking area. Super quick, but really quite boring.

I am a pooh size gal, 5'6" and 230 lbs. I had no problems fitting on the banshee, my weight is in the middle and chest area. I did not even feel the calf restraints and my calves are not small. The back restraint was tightish, but not uncomfortable. 

FOP is our new favorite ride at WDW!

Loved the new eatery, we each had a different meal and they were all very good.


----------



## disney789

Jennny said:


> 8:00 pm .. sorry!


I was able to get 8:05pm to 9:05pm FP for FOP 60 days out


----------



## Happycamping1

Are there any rumors of the park hours being extended past sundown in October? I'm really hoping to see Pandora at night but the party line when you use the chat or call is that there are no plans at this time to extend the hours but that they are always subject to change. (Sorry if this has already been asked and answered a thousand times.)


----------



## Spridell

Happycamping1 said:


> Are there any rumors of the park hours being extended past sundown in October? I'm really hoping to see Pandora at night but the party line when you use the chat or call is that there are no plans at this time to extend the hours but that they are always subject to change. (Sorry if this has already been asked and answered a thousand times.)



I think Pandora will have a couple of nights per week EMH.  Depending really on the Month.

October kind of slow month.  But I suspect Nov and Dec definitely couple of night per week during the Holiday rush.


----------



## maryj11

I was able to get 2 FP's for FOP mid August at 60 days out for 2 different days and also switched times on one last week.
There were several time slots that popped up when they changed the closing times and added EMH.
 I checked later in the evening and there was only one time slot left, so they went fast.


----------



## patrickpiteo

mara512 said:


> Just my opinion but if I were you AK would be on my to do list and I would be stalking MDE for a FP to FoP.


Yea good luck being 20 days out


----------



## Janet McDonald

I got on my touring plans app, scrolled down to FP availability, selected AK park, then at the top i just kept clicking the next day while keeping count of the days as I clicked. Day 64 from today was the first day of any availability and the time starting is 5:10-6:10 on day 65 availability starts at 11:55 am-12:55 pm and so on.  IDK if thats helpful and many probably knew to do that but it just gives me an idea of on what day I can expect there to be availability when my 60 day window opens.


----------



## mara512

patrickpiteo said:


> Yea good luck being 20 days out



I know but it Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## HydroGuy

Narnia_girl said:


> Our summer plans got changed up and now we are planning a last minute trip to Orlando.  WDW wasn't even on my radar for this summer and now I'm trying to determine if we should attempt AK on not?  If so, we would be there in 20 days.
> Our kids are 22 and 16 so we can get up early if needed.
> Can we do it, or should we wait for another trip when I can plan ahead better?


Unless you absolutely detest Avatar and/or crowded Disney parks, to me it is a no-brainer to go to AK at rope drop and do Flight of Passage and hope for the best on NRJ. Keep on eye out for FPs and you might get those for NRJ before or day of.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HydroGuy said:


> *Unless you absolutely detest Avatar* and/or crowded Disney parks, to me it is a no-brainer to go to AK at rope drop and do Flight of Passage and hope for the best on NRJ. Keep on eye out for FPs and you might get those for NRJ before or day of.


I detest the movie Avatar and am still looking forward to Pandora!


----------



## AngiTN

disney789 said:


> I was able to get 8:05pm to 9:05pm FP for FOP 60 days out





maryj11 said:


> I was able to get 2 FP's for FOP mid August at 60 days out for 2 different days and also switched times on one last week.
> There were several time slots that popped up when they changed the closing times and added EMH.
> I checked later in the evening and there was only one time slot left, so they went fast.



It would be a great help to others tracking if when you say you find FP at day 60 if you include how far in to your trip you found them too

For example, on day 60 the earliest FP you found was for day 64 in the PM or on day 63 in the AM, that type of thing. I'm wondering has anyone actually found one on day 60, for the first day of their trip recently. 



Spridell said:


> I think Pandora will have a couple of nights per week EMH.  Depending really on the Month.
> 
> October kind of slow month.  But I suspect Nov and Dec definitely couple of night per week during the Holiday rush.


October is no longer slow at all. The first half is Fall break and now is as busy as Spring break

What disney does with AK hours is anybody's guess. As with all hours any more, one thing we know for sure, they will change.


----------



## ThistleMae

I was able to get NRJ and ROL both, at 30 days right at 7 a.m.  Within an hour, both are unavailable.  FOP doesn't even show up on the list.  What is nice is mostly everything else at the other parks are open for FP+, whereas in the past we couldn't get certain rides at 60 days.  Looks like waiting in standby line for FOP is going to happen.


----------



## lovethattink

ThistleMae said:


> I was able to get NRJ and ROL both, at 30 days right at 7 a.m.  Within an hour, both are unavailable.  FOP doesn't even show up on the list.  What is nice is mostly everything else at the other parks are open for FP+, whereas in the past we couldn't get certain rides at 60 days.  Looks like waiting in standby line for FOP is going to happen.



Glad you were able to get those two. Are you going to try to rope drop FoP?


----------



## ThistleMae

lovethattink said:


> Glad you were able to get those two. Are you going to try to rope drop FoP?


No, thanks for asking.  We are going to try the afternoon.  It seems the wait times are better.  I have bad knees and from what I'm reading unless you are the Road Runner, the waits could end up being longer....LOL!


----------



## McFlea

My FP day was this past Thursday, 6/22, for park dates 8/21 - 8/25.  The only FoP available was for 7:50 pm on the last day, 8/25.  It just doesn't work for our plans.  I'll keep checking, but worst case we'll see how stand-by looks at the end of our AK night (8/23).  Otherwise we'll save it for a future trip.


----------



## maryj11

AngiTN said:


> It would be a great help to others tracking if when you say you find FP at day 60 if you include how far in to your trip you found them too
> 
> For example, on day 60 the earliest FP you found was for day 64 in the PM or on day 63 in the AM, that type of thing. I'm wondering has anyone actually found one on day 60, for the first day of their trip recently.


When we booked at 60 days out I booked FOP on the 5th and 6th day of our vacation or 65 and 66th days both were in the PM


----------



## ThistleMae

You are not going to believe this, but I got a Ohana dinner reservation for July 27th!  Almost impossible to get this late in the game.  I'm rolling the dice for FOP....why not....apparently miracles do happen!


----------



## patrickpiteo

mara512 said:


> I know but it Doesn't hurt to try.


No it doesn't and good luck


----------



## 10CJ

Sorry if this was asked/covered already. I was keeping up then I got behind on this thread. 

For those who have seen Pandora during the day and at night, any opinion on which way you should experience it first? Do you think it matters?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Just thought I would share my experience making FP+ at 60 days this morning.  We are staying onsite 8/23 - 8/28 - 2 guests.  I was really hoping for FoP FP+ for days 2 and/or 3 but there was zero availability even when I tried to make overlapping FP+ for 1 person at a time.  The earliest FoP was available was day 5 starting at 3:30 pm (that slowly crept up to 5:30 pm as today wore on and I kept checking).  We have a HEA dessert party that night which I don't want to switch around at this point.  My planning mistake was, obviously, putting AK at the beginning of our trip.  As far as other rides at other parks, I had no problem booking Nav'i River Journey, Frozen (on day 1) and 7DMT (on day 4).


----------



## AngiTN

10CJ said:


> Sorry if this was asked/covered already. I was keeping up then I got behind on this thread.
> 
> For those who have seen Pandora during the day and at night, any opinion on which way you should experience it first? Do you think it matters?


Believe it or not, I don't believe this has come up. And I hadn't given it any thought yet. 
But now that you ask and after giving it some thought, I don't think it matters greatly. I saw it daytime first. I think that's how I would pick if all things are equal but if it fits a schedule better to see it at night first then do.


----------



## AngiTN

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Just thought I would share my experience making FP+ at 60 days this morning.  We are staying onsite 8/23 - 8/28 - 2 guests.  I was really hoping for FoP FP+ for days 2 and/or 3 but there was zero availability even when I tried to make overlapping FP+ for 1 person at a time.  The earliest FoP was available was day 5 starting at 3:30 pm (that slowly crept up to 5:30 pm as today wore on and I kept checking).  We have a HEA dessert party that night which I don't want to switch around at this point.  My planning mistake was, obviously, putting AK at the beginning of our trip.  As far as other rides at other parks, I had no problem booking Nav'i River Journey, Frozen (on day 1) and 7DMT (on day 4).


I make ours tomorrow and I'm going to start on our last day and work backwards. It's only a 5 day trip so I don't expect to get many options


----------



## 10CJ

AngiTN said:


> Believe it or not, I don't believe this has come up. And I hadn't given it any thought yet.
> But now that you ask and after giving it some thought, I don't think it matters greatly. I saw it daytime first. I think that's how I would pick if all things are equal but if it fits a schedule better to see it at night first then do.



That is good to know. I am starting to try and figure out potential ADRs and touring plans, so thought I would ask. We are not going until Spring 2018 so I have some time to figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## ChrisFL

10CJ said:


> Sorry if this was asked/covered already. I was keeping up then I got behind on this thread.
> 
> For those who have seen Pandora during the day and at night, any opinion on which way you should experience it first? Do you think it matters?



I prefer daytime for a few reasons, after experiencing both.

First, the nighttime effects are cool, but unless they've fixed it, the entire land gets very dark and it's difficult to see where you're going/where strollers are.

Also, if you want to see the same effects, going on the Navi River Journey and the queue for FOP have very similar bioluminescent effects, so you won't totally miss out in the daytime.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

We made our  FoP FP at 66 days, and had a choice of any time of day


----------



## Jawa Livin

Hi everyone! I can't seem to find an answer on this but for those who have been to Pandora during EMH, is the Satu’li Canteen still open?  We are getting in late our first night and would love to see Pandora all lit up and maybe catch a bite to eat at the Satu’li Canteen if possible.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## AngiTN

Jawa Livin said:


> Hi everyone! I can't seem to find an answer on this but for those who have been to Pandora during EMH, is the Satu’li Canteen still open?  We are getting in late our first night and would love to see Pandora all lit up and maybe catch a bite to eat at the Satu’li Canteen if possible.  Thanks for your help!


It was during our trip. But that was the first week and so much can change from that week to future dates

Wait. Now that I think, I think it close at 11, not 1. So I'm going to hope someone with a younger memory than me can chime in


----------



## FastPasser.

Jawa Livin said:


> is the Satu’li Canteen still open?


MDE
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/animal-kingdom/satuli-canteen/


----------



## Jawa Livin

Thank you @AngiTN and @FastPasser. Looks like our late night plans might just work out!


----------



## mikegood2

10CJ said:


> Sorry if this was asked/covered already. I was keeping up then I got behind on this thread.
> 
> For those who have seen Pandora during the day and at night, any opinion on which way you should experience it first? Do you think it matters?



Actually, that's a very good question and honestly I think it comes down to what you think would interest you more.

Since I never sleep well the first night I ever stay anywhere, I went on EMH evening on the night we arrived and really enjoyed the experience. I basically spent 2+ hours exploring and taking photos (using a tripod). I also got to walk right on Na'vi River Journey at about 12:40am. 

If I was able to redo it though, I think I would have wanted to go during the day first. Since my primary reason of going at night was to shoot photos, It would have allowed me to get a better lay of the land. Like others have stated, it is fairly had to see at night and While I was happy with my shots, I would have been able to take more, if I had known where things were.


----------



## disneylove16

Can someone tell me if the wait to get into Pandora is backed up like it was opening week or is that all a bit calmed down now? I was able to book FP+ for FOP at night for our August trip, and wondering if we can head over to Pandora when our window opens, or if I need to allow queue time to even get to the attraction. Thank you!


----------



## AngiTN

disneylove16 said:


> Can someone tell me if the wait to get into Pandora is backed up like it was opening week or is that all a bit calmed down now? I was able to book FP+ for FOP at night for our August trip, and wondering if we can head over to Pandora when our window opens, or if I need to allow queue time to even get to the attraction. Thank you!


There have been no more waits to enter Pandora since the second day of operation. And it's been open at night since about the 5th day


----------



## disneylove16

AngiTN said:


> There have been no more waits to enter Pandora since the second day of operation. And it's been open at night since about the 5th day


Thank you!


----------



## mindy lou

I made my FP reservations for our August trip 1.5 weeks ago. I was able to get FOP for day 4 (our planned AK day), I didn't try any other days. I was able to get an 11:45am FP and there were initially many later options.


----------



## soniam

elaine amj said:


> It's been like this over in Universal Studios for Forbidden Journey for ages (or at least during the whole time I had an annual pass - May 2015 to 2016). If you were at the front of the crowd for early entry, it was a walk on. If you miss that by 10 mins (we did one morning), you're looking at about a 45 min wait (after 20 mins, we just made it to the greenhouse!) and the lines just climb after that. After 2pm or so, I would notice a dip in the wait times. The last 1-2 hours of the night, the ride is usually a walk-on.



It's definitely not that bad now. But you are right about the time difference between being in the first few people to get in versus half way back or worse. True at any park.



FSU Girl said:


> A tip for Forbidden Journey next time you're there, do the single rider. It is literally a 5 minute wait even if the normal line is 2 hours. I've never seen it more than a couple people deep. Gringotts is a different story they close the single rider a lot because it gets longer than the normal line.



Oh man, I can't tell you the difficulties with that darn Gringott's single rider queue. However, we had one rare time when the main FJ line was very short, but no single riders were being picked. They were letting half empty benches go. I have never seen anything like it before. People starting crossing under the railing to the regular line, when they finally noticed us in the single rider line I have only seen this once though.


----------



## smallworldnh

Spridell said:


> I think the nightly will end during the slow months of Sept and Oct and then pick up again for the Holiday Season.


I hope not...I would love to do a nighttime EMH at AK in September, and it's not that slow anymore.


----------



## Nhebron

I was unable to secure any fast passes for FOP for my three day trip.  Bummed.


----------



## Marymc001

Alrighty, live updating from the waking area of FOP;;; we hit up windtraders earlier and there are no banshees today at all, and unknown when they'll be back.  Also, room B1 of the fastpass rooms in FOP is down at the moment. Hope that helps!!


----------



## AngiTN

Did FP for my birthday trip at 7 AM on the dot this morning. We arrive late 8/24, first park day is 8/25, last is 8/29.
Navi was available on all days, at all times of the day
No FoP on 8/25, 26, 27 at all. I checked for 1, 2 and 4, didn't make a difference, nothing available.
Only FoP available on 8/28 were for 5pm-8pm.
Only FoP available on 8/29 were for 11am-8pm
The park is due to close at 9:30 both days and I'm 99% sure that the FP after 8PM weren't gone for both days so for whatever reason, they are closing off FP at 8. I assume so they can help clear the queue for closing. So that doesn't help with FP distribution for certain. Though I'd guess if they add hours they'll add evening FP to each day, not sure.


----------



## Frank Cangelosi

Traveling 8/24-8/30 and my FP+ window opened this morning.  Our AK day is 8/27.  FoP FP+ was very limited for my party of 5.  Was able to get 7:15PM but was hoping for something in the morning.  When I went back to see if I could modify, there was absolutely nothing left.  Guess I'll keep checking, but not hopeful.  Hate to have FP+ tied up until evening with no chance of a 4th.


----------



## AngiTN

Nhebron said:


> I was unable to secure any fast passes for FOP for my three day trip.  Bummed.


That was consistent with what I found today too, nothing for the first 3 days.


----------



## AngiTN

Frank Cangelosi said:


> Traveling 8/24-8/30 and my FP+ window opened this morning.  Our AK day is 8/27.  FoP FP+ was very limited for my party of 5.  Was able to get 7:15PM but was hoping for something in the morning.  When I went back to see if I could modify, there was absolutely nothing left.  Guess I'll keep checking, but not hopeful.  Hate to have FP+ tied up until evening with no chance of a 4th.


I couldn't even get anything for the 27th, the earliest I could get was the 28th. Sounds like you must have gotten the last spot on the 27th. The one thing to watch for is for them to extend the hours and maybe release more FP for other evenings. That might prompt folks to change some plans around.


----------



## mburstein

This is kind of fascinating.  I've been following FP+ availability as I close in on my 60 day window in a few days for a trip the week before Labor Day.  That's been a pretty quiet time in the past, especially midweek.  So I wonder if the limited FOP FP+ availability is because (1) crowds might actually be larger than in years past; (2) AK has fewer hours that week than in the earlier part of the summer; or, (3) the word has spread further that FOP ought to be everyone's top priority.  Probably a little of each.


----------



## greg9x

Yeah... FoP not available for our arrival on Aug 23rd when were planning on going.  Switched AK day to our last on the 29th and was plenty available yesterday.  Sure they have/will dry up over next couple days.


----------



## AngiTN

mburstein said:


> This is kind of fascinating.  I've been following FP+ availability as I close in on my 60 day window in a few days for a trip the week before Labor Day.  That's been a pretty quiet time in the past, especially midweek.  So I wonder if the limited FOP FP+ availability is because (1) crowds might actually be larger than in years past; (2) AK has fewer hours that week than in the earlier part of the summer; or, (3) the word has spread further that FOP ought to be everyone's top priority.  Probably a little of each.


I believe it's mostly #2 with a bit of #3 and little to no #1. Well, crowds at AK may be up compared to past years but not crowds at WDW in general. FP are only being distributed from 8 to 8, or maybe 9 to 8 (I haven't checked opening times each day) so that is impacting things for certain. And there is no doubt that people know FoP is a top priority FP, for those that know they need to prioritize FP. There aren't that many of those though.


----------



## lovethattink

What is opened or happening during night EMH at AK? Staying next weekend and plan to take advantage of it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngiTN said:


> I believe it's mostly #2 with a bit of #3 and little to no #1. *Well, crowds at AK may be up compared to past years but not crowds at WDW in general.* FP are only being distributed from 8 to 8, or maybe 9 to 8 (I haven't checked opening times each day) so that is impacting things for certain. And there is no doubt that people know FoP is a top priority FP, for those that know they need to prioritize FP. There aren't that many of those though.



I definitely think when people are planning out their FP book strategy AK is now much higher in the priority list and people want to get those days done ... and, of course, like a lot of things with Disney, words spreads about something being popular so people focus on that and that makes it even more popular, etc. - so I think now FoP is *the* FP to get so people are focusing on that


----------



## rteetz

lovethattink said:


> What is opened or happening during night EMH at AK? Staying next weekend and plan to take advantage of it.


Just everything in Pandora I believe. The later it gets the lower the wait times are on NRJ. Satuli does close mobile ordering for EMH tho.


----------



## lovethattink

rteetz said:


> Just everything in Pandora I believe. The later it gets the lower the wait times are on NRJ. Satuli does close mobile ordering for EMH tho.



Ok. Thanks.  Pandora was all I could find as opened those hours.  Wasn't sure if I was missing something


----------



## maryj11

rteetz said:


> Just everything in Pandora I believe. The later it gets the lower the wait times are on NRJ. Satuli does close mobile ordering for EMH tho.


I wish more was open. So then is Satuli open or is just the mobile ordering that you cant use?


----------



## maryj11

AngiTN said:


> I couldn't even get anything for the 27th, the earliest I could get was the 28th. Sounds like you must have gotten the last spot on the 27th. The one thing to watch for is for them to extend the hours and maybe release more FP for other evenings. That might prompt folks to change some plans around.


Yes if they extend hours there will be some pop up. When they extended hours from 9:30 to 10:00 there were several FP's available for FOP. 
When I went on in the afternoon there were plenty of choices for a couple hours then close to late evening that day there was only 1 left.
 So be prepared to check for extended hours everyday.


----------



## shruley

AngiTN said:


> Did FP for my birthday trip at 7 AM on the dot this morning. We arrive late 8/24, first park day is 8/25, last is 8/29.
> Navi was available on all days, at all times of the day
> No FoP on 8/25, 26, 27 at all. I checked for 1, 2 and 4, didn't make a difference, nothing available.
> Only FoP available on 8/28 were for 5pm-8pm.
> Only FoP available on 8/29 were for 11am-8pm
> The park is due to close at 9:30 both days and I'm 99% sure that the FP after 8PM weren't gone for both days so for whatever reason, they are closing off FP at 8. I assume so they can help clear the queue for closing. So that doesn't help with FP distribution for certain. Though I'd guess if they add hours they'll add evening FP to each day, not sure.



Thanks for the info. People making them a week or so ago didn't seem to be having issues getting FOP. At least now I'll know their already gone and can plan something different. Is it going to be busier than I thought or are people figuring out FOP is the fast pass to get?


----------



## AngiTN

shruley said:


> Thanks for the info. People making them a week or so ago didn't seem to be having issues getting FOP. At least now I'll know their already gone and can plan something different. Is it going to be busier than I thought or are people figuring out FOP is the fast pass to get?


No the later in August you go the less busy it gets. I don't think people have been real clear on exactly what day in their trip they've been finding FP. Saying they found them when they look when their window opens doesn't indicate much. Most people can find a FP at some point during their trip since most trips are more than 3 days. That's why it's very important to know how far in to the trip they are finding the FP.


----------



## AngiTN

maryj11 said:


> I wish more was open. So then is Satuli open or is just the mobile ordering that you cant use?


The restaurant is open


----------



## rteetz

maryj11 said:


> I wish more was open. So then is Satuli open or is just the mobile ordering that you cant use?


Satuli is open but mobile ordering is shut off.


----------



## tschaan

We are here now.  For everyone that is bummed about not getting a FP for FoP, don't worry.  We have gone to AK 30 minutes before opening twice this week and walked on to FoP.  If you are willing to get up and be at the park for rope drop, you will have no problem riding it at least once. Plus, the queue is pretty awesome. The lead up is exciting.  We rode it once with a FP and it was still a great ride but the feeling was different.


----------



## Janet McDonald

tschaan said:


> We are here now.  For everyone that is bummed about not getting a FP for FoP, don't worry.  We have gone to AK 30 minutes before opening twice this week and walked on to FoP.  If you are willing to get up and be at the park for rope drop, you will have no problem riding it at least once. Plus, the queue is pretty awesome. The lead up is exciting.  We rode it once with a FP and it was still a great ride but the feeling was different.



This is great to know.  With an 8AM Tusker breakfast reservation for later on in the year when park opening is at 9:00AM what are the chances that both can be rode with little wait and what time do you think we would need to be done in the restaurant to beat the crowds if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Marymc001

No shoulder banshees again today.... has anyone been able to tell if there's a schedule for when the banshees get delivered/released?


----------



## patrickpiteo

Marymc001 said:


> No shoulder banshees again today.... has anyone been able to tell if there's a schedule for when the banshees get delivered/released?


 Cant believe Disney did not anticipate how popular these things would be..


----------



## Capang

Marymc001 said:


> No shoulder banshees again today.... has anyone been able to tell if there's a schedule for when the banshees get delivered/released?


No one knows. There is no schedule and no one seems to know ahead of time when they will arrive.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

patrickpiteo said:


> Cant believe Disney did not anticipate how popular these things would be..



Well, two things (1) I am sure they didn't want to over-order and then be stuck with a million of them if they didn't turn out to be popular (I know that was one issue they had with Disney Infinity in that they have tons of certain figurines that were less popular) and (2) there is a marketing strategy around creating scarsity - that it helps make something "*the* thing to have thus driving up interest and demand even more


----------



## Stuarotra

Wow, today was my 60 day window. I was on right at 7:00am. I could only get FoP fp+ for our very last day and it's not until 2:45. That was the earliest I could get. We are not rope drop, early morning people but I guess we will be this trip.....


----------



## Stuarotra

tschaan said:


> We are here now.  For everyone that is bummed about not getting a FP for FoP, don't worry.  We have gone to AK 30 minutes before opening twice this week and walked on to FoP.  If you are willing to get up and be at the park for rope drop, you will have no problem riding it at least once. Plus, the queue is pretty awesome. The lead up is exciting.  We rode it once with a FP and it was still a great ride but the feeling was different.


This is good to know!! Thank you!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

patrickpiteo said:


> Cant believe Disney did not anticipate how popular these things would be..


I can believe it, because FROZEN.


----------



## Nick6300

Stuarotra said:


> Wow, today was my 60 day window. I was on right at 7:00am. I could only get FoP fp+ for our very last day and it's not until 2:45. That was the earliest I could get. We are not rope drop, early morning people but I guess we will be this trip.....


We luckily have a longer than normal (for us) trip 8 park days. While we normally have a plan for park days based on EMH, party days, refurbs, short run special shows like Pixar, etc. (like most). We went into the FP window yesterday with the plan of being flexible w/ park days depending on when we were able to pick up FoPs. And if we got a FoP and it was around or after 5pm, we were going to get a RoL since we wouldn't really be able to take advantage of 4th+ FPs, to save that hr+ SB wait/ see Pandora at night. Even for late Aug/early Sept, getting up right at 6 Central, the availability was none (1st 2 days), afternoon/evening (days 3-6), and am times for days 7-8 (went into afternoon by the next day, 7am for days 7-8). Planning on PH a lot, but we were able to grab 4 days of FoP.


----------



## Stuarotra

Nick6300 said:


> We luckily have a longer than normal (for us) trip 8 park days. While we normally have a plan for park days based on EMH, party days, refurbs, short run special shows like Pixar, etc. (like most). We went into the FP window yesterday with the plan of being flexible w/ park days depending on when we were able to pick up FoPs. And if we got a FoP and it was around or after 5pm, we were going to get a RoL since we wouldn't really be able to take advantage of 4th+ FPs, to save that hr+ SB wait/ see Pandora at night. Even for late Aug/early Sept, getting up right at 6 Central, the availability was none (1st 2 days), afternoon/evening (days 3-6), and am times for days 7-8 (went into afternoon by the next day, 7am for days 7-8). Planning on PH a lot, but we were able to grab 4 days of FoP.


We are only there for 5 days. I started my search on the 3rd day of our stay and when I saw nothing, I knew I may be in trouble. So I jumped to our last day and there were only late afternoon times. My husband said he is ok getting up early for rope drop. He works with someone who was one of the fist people to ride FoP and she said it was so worth it. We will do stand by at least once to see the queue, it seems to get good reviews, so we are excited. We try to make the best of all situations. We will have fun no matter what.


----------



## AntJulie

Was able to get FOP FP+ (day 6 of our trip) for 12:45pm for 4 people. Didn't try for any other days because that was our only planned day at AK. Would have tried for it day 7 or 8 only if necessary.


----------



## Nick6300

AngiTN said:


> Did FP for my birthday trip at 7 AM on the dot this morning. We arrive late 8/24, first park day is 8/25, last is 8/29.
> Navi was available on all days, at all times of the day
> No FoP on 8/25, 26, 27 at all. I checked for 1, 2 and 4, didn't make a difference, nothing available.
> Only FoP available on 8/28 were for 5pm-8pm.
> Only FoP available on 8/29 were for 11am-8pm
> The park is due to close at 9:30 both days and I'm 99% sure that the FP after 8PM weren't gone for both days so for whatever reason, they are closing off FP at 8. I assume so they can help clear the queue for closing. So that doesn't help with FP distribution for certain. Though I'd guess if they add hours they'll add evening FP to each day, not sure.



Hope you have a great birthday trip Angi! We'll be there during those days. We grabbed the 4:45 slot for 8/28 and 1pm for 8/29.


----------



## lorileahb

I have a bad back - have to avoid rides like Space Mountain, Mine Train, Everest, Thunder Mtn.  I can ride Mission Space Green, Pirates and Soarin.  Any thoughts on if FOP should be avoided or potentially ok?  I will always defer to my dr's advice, but wanted to get input from people that have actually ridden it.


----------



## Nick6300

Stuarotra said:


> We are only there for 5 days. I started my search on the 3rd day of our stay and when I saw nothing, I knew I may be in trouble. So I jumped to our last day and there were only late afternoon times. My husband said he is ok getting up early for rope drop. He works with someone who was one of the fist people to ride FoP and she said it was so worth it. We will do stand by at least once to see the que. it seems to get good reviews, so we are excited. We try to make the best of all situations. We will have fun no matter what.


Like your positive attitude... in addition to the RD FoP to see the queue, you didn't want the late afternoon FP for last day? Something in the evening, see Pandora at night, and pair w/ RoL and Kali in the middle to help cool off for that hot Aug time period. Having watching Kali wait times go over 100 min lately when not raining. Suppose your flight on last day could conflict. Our 1st and last days are scheduled to be non park (water park) days.


----------



## AngiTN

lorileahb said:


> I have a bad back - have to avoid rides like Space Mountain, Mine Train, Everest, Thunder Mtn.  I can ride Mission Space Green, Pirates and Soarin.  Any thoughts on if FOP should be avoided or potentially ok?  I will always defer to my dr's advice, but wanted to get input from people that have actually ridden it.


It's a very smooth ride, no jerky movements. You don't have to lean over far, unless you want to, either. There is leaning left/right but it's very smooth and subtle movements. I'd think it would be fine, based on the rides you list that you can ride.


----------



## AngiTN

Nick6300 said:


> Hope you have a great birthday trip Angi! We'll be there during those days. We grabbed the 4:45 slot for 8/28 and 1pm for 8/29.


We'll be in the area at the same times both days so wave if you see us  I'll do the same


----------



## goofynut41

I heard some people couldn't ride FOP because of their size. How big is too big?


----------



## PrincessV

10CJ said:


> Sorry if this was asked/covered already. I was keeping up then I got behind on this thread.
> 
> For those who have seen Pandora during the day and at night, any opinion on which way you should experience it first? Do you think it matters?


I don't think it matters which order you see them, but if it were a _choice_ between night vs. day, I'd go for day, for sure. So many details get lost at night!


----------



## lorileahb

AngiTN said:


> It's a very smooth ride, no jerky movements. You don't have to lean over far, unless you want to, either. There is leaning left/right but it's very smooth and subtle movements. I'd think it would be fine, based on the rides you list that you can ride.



Thanks - these were the things I was hoping to hear... smooth / not jerky.  I really want to ride with my kids


----------



## TheMaxRebo

goofynut41 said:


> I heard some people couldn't ride FOP because of their size. How big is too big?



There has been a lot of discussion about this - the challenge is there isn't one measurement that will determine if you will fit or not - it is very much how one carries their weight and it often seems to be about legs/thighs and if you have big and think legs the leg restraints won't hold/get set.

It also depends how you sit as turing the previews there were reports of some people not fitting on one try but then went again and the CM helped them position themselves differently (more upright I believe) and they were able to fit

They do have a test seat out front, so if you are concerned that is the best thing to do


----------



## goofynut41

TheMaxRebo said:


> There has been a lot of discussion about this - the challenge is there isn't one measurement that will determine if you will fit or not - it is very much how one carries their weight and it often seems to be about legs/thighs and if you have big and think legs the leg restraints won't hold/get set.
> 
> It also depends how you sit as turing the previews there were reports of some people not fitting on one try but then went again and the CM helped them position themselves differently (more upright I believe) and they were able to fit
> 
> They do have a test seat out front, so if you are concerned that is the best thing to do


I HAVE LARGE LEGS ... oh crap....


----------



## maryj11

Stuarotra said:


> Wow, today was my 60 day window. I was on right at 7:00am. I could only get FoP fp+ for our very last day and it's not until 2:45. That was the earliest I could get. We are not rope drop, early morning people but I guess we will be this trip.....


That is not good. I went on at our 60 day mark (June 12th) and had plenty of choices. What is your arrival day?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

goofynut41 said:


> I HAVE LARGE LEGS ... oh crap....



yeah, I wish it was more clear as to "if your thighs measure more that X and length for more than Y" you won't fit - but it just isn't that cut and dry.   It seems that those that have very large AND long legs have the most issues but isn't limited to that 

It does seem that through the preview process the CMs have gotten better (and/or some adjustments were made) to allow more people to fit as there have been less reports of people being turned away ... although that might also have more to do with the test seat and thus less people that were close trying.


----------



## Nick6300

maryj11 said:


> That is not good. I went on at our 60 day mark (June 12th) and had plenty of choices. What is your arrival day?


I think it was Fri, 8/25 through Tue, 8/29.


----------



## Nick6300

For RD, believe Josh from EasyWDW was reporting it's still best to arrive 6:30 for an 8am opening (let in about 7:15, posted time was 60 min but actually at preshow at 750 and off FoP at about 8:15, posted wait times by then about 180min which he believes would be about 90). That would mean be at the bus stop at resort at 6am for an 8am opening or 7am for 9am opening (arriving 7:30). Think maybe 1st bus is now fine and no longer need to consider uber/lyft?

1. Other observations he came up with was Sundays were the best days to visit AK (maybe because Sat and Mon's are EMH days?)
2. 2-4pm are lowest waits for FoP (other than RD) - a low period after Rope Droppers have left and evening people arrive. waits are lower after 11am in Pandora so if you're slightly late to RD, it's better to do the other rides w/ super low waits and come back to Pandora in the afternoon.
3. If wanting to ride FoP last thing, get in line by 1 hr to 75min before park close before CMs shut down line. can get in line 45 min before park close if rainy/or lower crowds.
4. FoP been about 50-75 min during late EMH.


----------



## AngiTN

Nick6300 said:


> For RD, believe Josh from EasyWDW was reporting it's still best to arrive 6:30 for an 8am opening (let in about 7:15, posted time was 60 min but actually at preshow at 750 and off FoP at about 8:15, posted wait times by then about 180min which he believes would be about 90). That would mean be at the bus stop at resort at 6am for an 8am opening or 7am for 9am opening (arriving 7:30). *Think maybe 1st bus is now fine and no longer need to consider uber/lyft?*
> 
> 1. Other observations he came up with was Sundays were the best days to visit AK (maybe because Sat and Mon's are EMH days?)
> 2. 2-4pm are lowest waits for FoP (other than RD) - a low period after Rope Droppers have left and evening people arrive. waits are lower after 11am in Pandora so if you're slightly late to RD, it's better to do the other rides w/ super low waits and come back to Pandora in the afternoon.
> 3. If wanting to ride FoP last thing, get in line by 1 hr to 75min before park close before CMs shut down line. can get in line 45 min before park close if rainy/or lower crowds.
> 4. FoP been about 50-75 min during late EMH.


My only thought here, I'm more than willing to spend $10 with tip to save an hour travel time at that hour in the morning. Though I realize not everyone values sleep as much as me (well, my DH) does. We always use Lyft for early park drop offs for this reason alone.


----------



## Nick6300

AngiTN said:


> My only thought here, I'm more than willing to spend $10 with tip to save an hour travel time at that hour in the morning. Though I realize not everyone values sleep as much as me (well, my DH) does. We always use Lyft for early park drop offs for this reason alone.



Hey Angi,
Are you thinking we'll still be let in about 45 min early in late Aug. for the 8am EMH on Sat/Mon and 9am openings on other days? It's still end of summer timeframe and w/ Pandora still being new/crowded, I'm guessing it would continue as is for the time being (vs. let in something like only 15-30 min early for HS and EP). I guess about what time are you aiming to get there? Think bag check people aren't even there until after 630.

 For 30 min savings early in am, I'd agree the $10 per day is worth it, especially if you beat the 1st wave of buses. But I doubt wife will allow doing the ride services-given she just doesn't want to and getting hacked with hundreds of dollars in Int'l travel charges/canceling accts.


----------



## AngiTN

Nick6300 said:


> Hey Angi,
> Are you thinking we'll still be let in about 45 min early in late Aug. for the 8am EMH on Sat/Mon and 9am openings on other days? It's still end of summer timeframe and w/ Pandora still being new/crowded, I'm guessing it would continue as is for the time being (vs. let in something like only 15-30 min early for HS and EP). I guess about what time are you aiming to get there? Think bag check people aren't even there until after 630.
> 
> For 30 min savings early in am, I'd agree the $10 per day is worth it, especially if you beat the 1st wave of buses. But I doubt wife will allow doing the ride services-given she just doesn't want to and getting hacked with hundreds of dollars in Int'l travel charges/canceling accts.


I am not sure. So much involving AK and Pandora is very fluid/every changing. I'm watching closely for certain. If it remains as it is, an hour before opening is my target time. If they change how early they let you in, I'll adjust it to later. We rarely rely on buses for opening, we just about always use Lyft. But I have a DH who hates getting up early and will sleep till the very last possible second and it often causes a lot of tension in the room, let me tell you. So we need every second we can get. We use buses when we have no plans to get anywhere at a certain time.


----------



## Nick6300

AngiTN said:


> I am not sure. So much involving AK and Pandora is very fluid/every changing. I'm watching closely for certain. If it remains as it is, an hour before opening is my target time. If they change how early they let you in, I'll adjust it to later. We rarely rely on buses for opening, we just about always use Lyft. But I have a DH who hates getting up early and will sleep till the very last possible second and it often causes a lot of tension in the room, let me tell you. So we need every second we can get. We use buses when we have no plans to get anywhere at a certain time.



I do remember your account - during opening week of Pandora, struggling to get him out of bed early. Sorry.
We fortunately agree on getting up early. but it is tough to get up early am after walking so much in the heat the day before. After guessing that I wouldn't be getting FoP FP's early during that Sat/Mon am EMH days (and coming true), I almost rather skip EMH at AK to have another hr+ of sleep (but we'll prob still do it). We're firming up our hopping plans around our FPs and ADRs. Surprisingly, we prob. won't change around our FPs, even if more FoPs come avail.


----------



## rteetz

patrickpiteo said:


> Cant believe Disney did not anticipate how popular these things would be..


Rumor is they went through what they thought would be a few months supply in weeks. It's never easy to anticipate how popular something will be ahead of time. You don't want to buy too much and then be stuck with them. More are on the way.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can believe it, because FROZEN.


Frozen was one of those once a decade or so type events. Lion King was probably the last one. Avatar came out in 2009 and isn't exactly a huge franchise, I don't think Disney expected a banshee toy to be this popular based on those circumstances.


----------



## disney789

JackieT1182 said:


> Unfortunately, I had this problem too when I booked my FP last Saturday for August 16-19. I was pretty disappointed because I had been following other people's experiences, and mostly everyone was able to get something at either 60 or 61 days as long as they booked right at 7 AM. I was online at 7 AM on the dot, and I couldn't get anything at all for day 60, 61, or 62, and I even tried booking for just 1 person at a time. I could get a 6 PM FP on day 63, but we'll be on a Disney cruise at that time.


We'll also be at WDW August 16th thru 19th and leaving the 19th on the Fantasy. Are you on the same cruise?


----------



## Sheri in CT

Nick6300 said:


> I think it was Fri, 8/25 through Tue, 8/29.




I am going around the same time and was not able to get a FP at 7:00 am either.  Super bummed!


----------



## Nick6300

Sheri in CT said:


> I am going around the same time and was not able to get a FP at 7:00 am either.  Super bummed!



7pm?

We ended up changing our EP (only losing TT since 2 tier 2's are nearly worthless) day towards end of our trip to AK, knowing that there would be more availability on a later day, where pp didn't have overlapping days and picked just a few days ahead of us. While people are going to be less willing to drop FoP FPs, there could be FPs after 8pm if AK hours are expanded to 11pm late Aug (like last yr). But in that case, I think I'm good with earlier FPs somewhere else, chance for several FPs, and getting in a 60 min line during late EMH (if not RD). Don't want our entire trip to be at AK.


----------



## Dan Murphy

How long of a average wait time for fastpass returns?  If we have, let's say, a 4-5 PM fastpass, got there at 4, how long generally until ride time?  Do you bypass most/all of the queue? We actually have 6:40-7:40 PM fastpasses for a mid-August Wednesday.  Wanted later ones as we will go back to resort in the afternoon.  Attempting to do the Navi River ride in the AM.


----------



## Sheri in CT

Nick6300 said:


> *7pm?*
> 
> We ended up changing our EP (only losing TT since 2 tier 2's are nearly worthless) day towards end of our trip to AK, knowing that there would be more availability on a later day, where pp didn't have overlapping days and picked just a few days ahead of us. While people are going to be less willing to drop FoP FPs, there could be FPs after 8pm if AK hours are expanded to 11pm late Aug (like last yr). But in that case, I think I'm good with earlier FPs somewhere else, chance for several FPs, and getting in a 60 min line during late EMH (if not RD). Don't want our entire trip to be at AK.




No, I meant I tried booking my passes at 7:00 am 60 days out and could not get FoP.


----------



## JackieT1182

disney789 said:


> We'll also be at WDW August 16th thru 19th and leaving the 19th on the Fantasy. Are you on the same cruise?



Yes, we are! So excited!!


----------



## PrincessV

Dan Murphy said:


> How long of a average wait time for fastpass returns?  If we have, let's say, a 4-5 PM fastpass, got there at 4, how long generally until ride time?  Do you bypass most/all of the queue? We actually have 6:40-7:40 PM fastpasses for a mid-August Wednesday.  Wanted later ones as we will go back to resort in the afternoon.  Attempting to do the Navi River ride in the AM.


You do bypass most of the queue. When I used FPs, it was about a 15-20 min wait the first time (7:30pm on opening weekend, Sunday), no wait at all at 9pm.


----------



## bryanb

10CJ said:


> Sorry if this was asked/covered already. I was keeping up then I got behind on this thread.
> 
> For those who have seen Pandora during the day and at night, any opinion on which way you should experience it first? Do you think it matters?





mikegood2 said:


> Actually, that's a very good question and honestly I think it comes down to what you think would interest you more.
> 
> Since I never sleep well the first night I ever stay anywhere, I went on EMH evening on the night we arrived and really enjoyed the experience. I basically spent 2+ hours exploring and taking photos (using a tripod). I also got to walk right on Na'vi River Journey at about 12:40am.
> 
> If I was able to redo it though, I think I would have wanted to go during the day first. Since my primary reason of going at night was to shoot photos, It would have allowed me to get a better lay of the land. Like others have stated, it is fairly had to see at night and While I was happy with my shots, I would have been able to take more, if I had known where things were.



I went at perfect time. 30 minutes before sunset. I got to see all of the great details of the land in bright daylight. Then, there was one moment where the sun was perfectly positioned behind the floating mountain, someone stopped and said, "hold on, wait for it... wait for it...". This piqued my curiosity, so we stopped and across the walkway, everyone grabbed their cameras and phones to snap that beautiful view when suddenly the scene just burst into color. The rocks were bathed in this brilliant orange glow. Rays of light shimmered through the droplets of water that fell off the rock. Just a few moments later, it was gone. I don't know if the sun is positioned similarly throughout the year, but it was great and my camera could not do it justice.  We then disappeared into the Flight of Passage FP+ queue, and when we emerged from the ride, the land was transformed into its nighttime state.

So, if you want to see both day and night in one visit, and you can get the FP, that's the timing I would recommend. Just before sunset.


----------



## Dan Murphy

PrincessV said:


> You do bypass most of the queue. When I used FPs, it was about a 15-20 min wait the first time (7:30pm on opening weekend, Sunday), no wait at all at 9pm.


Thank you.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Frozen was one of those once a decade or so type events. Lion King was probably the last one. Avatar came out in 2009 and isn't exactly a huge franchise, I don't think Disney expected a banshee toy to be this popular based on those circumstances.


Perhaps so. But the length of time it took a company Disney's size to catch up with Frozen merchandise was embarrassing. It was BAD. My daughter was 8yo at the time so I am ACUTELY AWARE!


----------



## Stuarotra

maryj11 said:


> That is not good. I went on at our 60 day mark (June 12th) and had plenty of choices. What is your arrival day?


August 25th. There were many rides without FP availability by 7:30. I was thinking if it's going to be that busy, hopefully they will extend the hours!!!


----------



## Stuarotra

Nick6300 said:


> Like your positive attitude... in addition to the RD FoP to see the queue, you didn't want the late afternoon FP for last day? Something in the evening, see Pandora at night, and pair w/ RoL and Kali in the middle to help cool off for that hot Aug time period. Having watching Kali wait times go over 100 min lately when not raining. Suppose your flight on last day could conflict. Our 1st and last days are scheduled to be non park (water park) days.


Yes, I did go ahead and take the afternoon one too. I was just thinking rope drop the first day to see the queue. Our last day is also our departure day so I will try and avoid water rides...... Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## disney789

JackieT1182 said:


> Yes, we are! So excited!!


So are we!


----------



## Belle's Librarian

Sheri in CT said:


> No, I meant I tried booking my passes at 7:00 am 60 days out and could not get FoP.



So nothing at all for the 29th? That's our last day and I was hoping I might be able to find something tomorrow at 7.


----------



## AngiTN

Are there any rumors flying around as to what they plan in regards to evening EMH past 8/19?
or even in regards to park hours past 8/19?


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Are there any rumors flying around as to what they plan in regards to evening EMH past 8/19?
> or even in regards to park hours past 8/19?


Not sure. I would AK would be in a night time rotation at least.


----------



## AngelDisney

Sheri in CT said:


> No, I meant I tried booking my passes at 7:00 am 60 days out and could not get FoP.


AK opening time is 9am to 9:30 pm beyond August 19. There won't be any 7 am FP available even if Disney extends the hours to 8am to 11pm because FP is not available during AM EMH.


----------



## Nhebron

I am hoping they do not add EMH in the morning.  Rope drop at 9am seems more feasible for me to handle than an earlier open.


----------



## Tomh

At 60 days out from August 13th, we found absolutely NO availability for FoP, even for a single rider, nothing.  Today, June 27th at 3:54 in the morning (Eastern Time) I was able to get 3 FP+ for FoP on August 13th at 6:25 PM, just 47 days out.

Needless to say, I am excited.  Of course. don't ask what I was doing awake at that ungodly hour lol.

Most importantly, for those who were not able to get FoP FP+ don't give up.  Keep at it with dogged determination, because you CAN get lucky!


----------



## Nick6300

Stuarotra said:


> Yes, I did go ahead and take the afternoon one too. I was just thinking rope drop the first day to see the queue. Our last day is also our departure day so I will try and avoid water rides...... Thanks for the advice!!


Ah no bath before your flight? I guess that make sense. We typically end at MK, like many. But this yr we're trying to save our park days for full days by using a water park visit, relaxing at end of a hot, tiring trip. If we pack right we could still shower after at the lockers or just lay out and dry out at the pool waiting for Magical Express to airport.


----------



## Darcy03231

Our FP window opened this morning and there were no fast-passes for FOP, so we're going with our back-up plan of getting there for rope drop and heading directly to the ride.  We plan to be there about half an hour before park opening and won't have any bags.  Hoping for less than a 30 min wait time.


----------



## Belle's Librarian

Got on at 7 this morning and was able to book FoP for a party of 2 on the evening of Tuesday, 8/29, our last day. None were left on Sunday, didn't check Monday. There are still a few spots available for a party of 2 late on the 29th.

NRJ is available 8/27 and 8/29.

What a relief! Can't wait to tell the kids we are going to see Pandora!


----------



## Darcy03231

Belle's Librarian said:


> Got on at 7 this morning and was able to book FoP for a party of 2 on the evening of Tuesday, 8/29, our last day. None were left on Sunday, didn't check Monday. There are still a few spots available for a party of 2 late on the 29th.
> 
> NRJ is available 8/27 and 8/29.
> 
> What a relief! Can't wait to tell the kids we are going to see Pandora!



I logged on at 7 am too and there was nothing for Saturday, Sunday or Monday.  We're only there for three days post-cruise and are leaving Tuesday morning.  I was able to get NRO.  I'll keep checking, but since we're pretty much going so DH can see Pandora (Avatar is one of his favorite movies), we'll just plan to get in line and wait.   There is morning EMH on Monday so that might help with the crowds.


----------



## Grmnshplvr

Was able to get fast passes for both Pandora rides day 61 and 64, did one for each day. Both are later in the day than I wanted but I'll take what I can get!


----------



## Belle's Librarian

Darcy03231 said:


> I logged on at 7 am too and there was nothing for Saturday, Sunday or Monday.  We're only there for three days post-cruise and are leaving Tuesday morning.  I was able to get NRO.  I'll keep checking, but since we're pretty much going so DH can see Pandora (Avatar is one of his favorite movies), we'll just plan to get in line and wait.   There is morning EMH on Monday so that might help with the crowds.



Fingers crossed you can find a short line for EMH! Perhaps we will see some extended park hours or evening EMH as we get closer to August.


----------



## pigletto

I just tried for the 25th and 26th. We only have one night onsite before we move to an offsite condo for a week. Nothing for FOP.
Its popular, I get it. But frustrating nonetheless.


----------



## pigletto

And now that I've said that...
I have August 25th at MK and August 26th at AK. I could switch to August 25th at AK, and take advantage of the morning EMH. Would that at least be a better rope drop experience for FOP? Or should I just not bother and leave it alone and rope drop FOP on the 26th?
If morning EMH will make it significantly easier I will switch it around.


----------



## Lesley Wake

So this morning I was able to check fastpass availability for up to 74 days out (with a separate reservation that lasts for 14 days). Didn't book anything but checked FoP (for 2 people):

Aug 26 (60 days): nothing
Aug 27 (61 days): nothing
Aug 28 (62 days): nothing (when I first checked there was one at 3:45, but that disappeared when I clicked out)
Aug 29 (63 days): earliest 5pm
Aug 30 (64 days): earliest 4:15pm
Aug 31 (65 days): earliest 1:20pm
Sep 1 (66 days): earliest 12:05pm
Sep 2 (67 days): earliest 11:05am
Sep 3 (68 days): earliest 9:10am
Sep 4 (69 days): earliest 9am
Sep 5 (70 days): earliest 9:40am
Sep 6 (71 days): earliest 9:20am
Sep 7 (72 days): earliest 9:35am
Sep 8 (73 days): earliest 9:20am
Sep 9 (74 days): earliest 9:05am

Note: this wasn't right at 7am est so I don't know if things were snatched up earlier. Also this is over the Labor Day weekend, so make of that as you will.


----------



## Darcy03231

pigletto said:


> And now that I've said that...
> I have August 25th at MK and August 26th at AK. I could switch to August 25th at AK, and take advantage of the morning EMH. Would that at least be a better rope drop experience for FOP? Or should I just not bother and leave it alone and rope drop FOP on the 26th?
> If morning EMH will make it significantly easier I will switch it around.



I would think the lines would be shorter if you did rope drop EMH.   I've been watching the threads about FOP and no fast-passes.   If you do rope drop EMH is seems that the line is generally 10-30 minutes.  If you do regular rope drop it seems to be 20-45 min (and even up to 60) minutes.   Since we're going so DH can see Pandora we plan to do rope drop each day (including EMH) to see how the lines are going.  We're staying at AKL so we plan to get there early and not bring any bags, which should hopefully speed things up for us.  If we can knock it out of the first day in a reasonable amount of time we won't have to keep going back.


----------



## pigletto

Darcy03231 said:


> I would think the lines would be shorter if you did rope drop EMH.   I've been watching the threads about FOP and no fast-passes.   If you do rope drop EMH is seems that the line is generally 10-30 minutes.  If you do regular rope drop it seems to be 20-45 min (and even up to 60) minutes.   Since we're going so DH can see Pandora we plan to do rope drop each day (including EMH) to see how the lines are going.  We're staying at AKL so we plan to get there early and not bring any bags, which should hopefully speed things up for us.  If we can knock it out of the first day in a reasonable amount of time we won't have to keep going back.


Thank you. As a general rule we avoid EMH parks as we find them more crowded, but I think this one time it makes the most sense.

I switched our park days around. We'll now be doing AK on our first full day, and MK on our second. Without FOP, I made most of our fastpasses for afternoon. My thinking is rope drop at 8am, take advantage of lower crowds until the park fills up and heat is terrible, and then leave for a mid day break. We'll use our fastpasses in the evening when we come back, and go see ROL.

And thank you for the reminder to bring no bags! We usually have one small one for water/wallets etc. But we'll skip it on AK day. No need to hold ourselves up if we can avoid it.


----------



## Music City Mama

What would you all do in my situation?

One day next week, we are starting the day at AK, hopping, and then ending the day at AK.

We have a FP for FoP at 9:00 a.m.

We plan on getting there around 7:00 (8:00 opening).

My original plan was to ride NRJ, scope out the land, and then ride FoP with our FP.

Now, I'm wondering if we should go to FoP first (from looking at wait times, I think we should be off by 8:30), then ride NRJ (thinking that the wait will be around 45 minutes at that point), then use our FP for FoP to ride again.

I would love to see the queue, and of course, if we love the ride, it would be awesome to be able to ride it twice. Should we stick with the original plan or try to ride FoP when we get there? I'd hate to have a really long line for NRJ when we get off because I want to be able to do that, too, but could handle it if it's no more than 45 minutes.


----------



## AngiTN

Regular opening or EMH?
Best I have been following wait times your plan would work for sure on an EMH morning and may be tighter on a regular morning.
Plus, what day are you looking at?
Crowds may be higher than they've been closer to the 4th so watch that for certain
You can always adjust your plans for Navi if you need to, and catch it later in the day.


----------



## cindyfan

Sorry if this is a repeat...... But too much to get through 382 pages!  
Is there a walkway from Pandora to Africa?  From the map there appears to be a walkway along the waterway and coming up behind the restrooms next to FotLK, avoiding walking back through Discovery Island.


----------



## AngiTN

cindyfan said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat...... But too much to get through 382 pages!
> *Is there a walkway from Pandora to Africa?*  From the map there appears to be a walkway along the waterway and coming up behind the restrooms next to FotLK, avoiding walking back through Discovery Island.


Yep.


----------



## allaboard

Darcy03231 said:


> Our FP window opened this morning and there were no fast-passes for FOP, so we're going with our back-up plan of getting there for rope drop and heading directly to the ride.  We plan to be there about half an hour before park opening and won't have any bags.  Hoping for less than a 30 min wait time.



From what I read, folks are saying you have to get there 45 minutes to an hour before rope drop, and then it's a 8-9 minute walk over there to FoP, and then there is usually more than a 30 minute wait... up to an hour by then ....   So if you add up all that time .... it's still about a 2 hour wait.  I am assuming that in July my family will just walk through Pandora and ooh and ahh ... and never get to ride anything because no one in my family will wait that long!  :-( including me


----------



## AngiTN

allaboard said:


> From what I read, folks are saying you have to get there 45 minutes to an hour before rope drop, and then it's a 8-9 minute walk over there to FoP, and then there is usually more than a 30 minute wait... up to an hour by then ....   So if you add up all that time .... it's still about a 2 hour wait.  I am assuming that in July my family will just walk through Pandora and ooh and ahh ... and never get to ride anything because no one in my family will wait that long!  :-( including me


No, actually, if you can get there 45-60 min before they open you will probably be on and off the ride within about 30 min after opening. It's those who don't get there till opening that have a 2 hour wait. If that makes sense.


----------



## PrincessV

The FP+ FOP availability - or lack thereof, really - is very puzzling to me. I was afraid I'd be shut out for July 4th week, since it's one of the busiest weeks of the year, but I had a ton of availability on from Day 1 of my vacation start at 60 days out, and still had plenty of options to move things around/change days/times for weeks after. What's changed since then? Is it just that word is out now and more people are aware/interested? Do you think a ton of folks are speculatively booking FPs, just in case, that they may or may not use? Could WDW have reduced the allocation of FPs per day?


----------



## AngiTN

PrincessV said:


> The FP+ FOP availability - or lack thereof, really - is very puzzling to me. I was afraid I'd be shut out for July 4th week, since it's one of the busiest weeks of the year, but I had a ton of availability on from Day 1 of my vacation start at 60 days out, and still had plenty of options to move things around/change days/times for weeks after. What's changed since then? Is it just that word is out now and more people are aware/interested? Do you think a ton of folks are speculatively booking FPs, just in case, that they may or may not use? Could WDW have reduced the allocation of FPs per day?


1. Word is out
2. Fewer hours for the parks 60 days from now. Fewer hours = total fewer FP distrubuted even though the same number of FP per hour are distributed


----------



## Music City Mama

AngiTN said:


> Regular opening or EMH?
> Best I have been following wait times your plan would work for sure on an EMH morning and may be tighter on a regular morning.
> Plus, what day are you looking at?
> Crowds may be higher than they've been closer to the 4th so watch that for certain
> You can always adjust your plans for Navi if you need to, and catch it later in the day.



It's  a regular opening at 8:00.
The day is actually July 4th.  

I think it's one of those things that we probably won't decide until that morning. I would just like to wait no more than 30 minutes once at the queue for FoP and no more than 45 for NRJ following FoP. Of course I could make this all a lot easier on myself and go straight to NRJ and then just use my FoP FP, but missing that queue is gnawing at me (and the chance to ride it twice).


----------



## AngiTN

Music City Mama said:


> It's  a regular opening at 8:00.
> The day is actually July 4th.
> 
> I think it's one of those things that we probably won't decide until that morning. I would just like to wait no more than 30 minutes once at the queue for FoP and no more than 45 for NRJ following FoP. Of course I could make this all a lot easier on myself and go straight to NRJ and then just use my FoP FP, but missing that queue is gnawing at me (and the chance to ride it twice).


Don't miss the queue for FoP. Don't wait 45 min for RJ. 
You will regret missing the queue for Fop and you will regret waiting 45 min for RJ.
I promise both.
We waited 2 hours for FoP and didn't regret a single minute. Only ride I've ever waited more than 30 min for, ever, in my whole life. Still worth it.
It's not just that the queue is interesting. It's that they designed it so you don't realize you are waiting 2 hours. It's long so even when it's a 2 hour wait you never stop moving. It's all in your mind but when you are moving you don't feel like it's a long wait. 
There is nothing to the queue for RJ, at all. We only rode it with a FP. It was a lovely ride but I would have never wanted to wait even 15 min for it.


----------



## Music City Mama

Based on everything I've read on here and other places re: recent touring plans and RD, I really think I can pull off getting off of FoP by 8:30 (if not earlier) and perhaps only have to wait 30 minutes for NRJ. I would like to see both, even though like you said, NRJ isn't anything to write home about. I really don't think we'll have the opportunity to ride it later since we're hopping and getting back to AK after the MK fireworks. Which by the way, leads me to an Express transportation question. I'll ask it on that thread -- would love to get your thoughts.


----------



## PrincessV

AngiTN said:


> 2. Fewer hours for the parks 60 days from now. Fewer hours = total fewer FP distrubuted even though the same number of FP per hour are distributed


Oh right - I didn't think of that!


----------



## iujen94

Apologies, as I'm sure this has been asked and answered...

I'm debating if my thrill-ride-averse friend will like FOP. She likes/will ride 7DMT, Soarin', and Test Track. She will not ride Splash, Space, BTMRR, ToT or Star Tours. 

I know NRJ will be up her alley. Selfishly I'd love to ride FOP too, but I won't ride without her, and I don't want to get her on a ride she'll hate. 

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## heidijanesmith

AngiTN said:


> Don't miss the queue for FoP. Don't wait 45 min for RJ.
> You will regret missing the queue for Fop and you will regret waiting 45 min for RJ.
> I promise both.
> We waited 2 hours for FoP and didn't regret a single minute. Only ride I've ever waited more than 30 min for, ever, in my whole life. Still worth it.
> It's not just that the queue is interesting. It's that they designed it so you don't realize you are waiting 2 hours. It's long so even when it's a 2 hour wait you never stop moving. It's all in your mind but when you are moving you don't feel like it's a long wait.
> There is nothing to the queue for RJ, at all. We only rode it with a FP. It was a lovely ride but I would have never wanted to wait even 15 min for it.



Totally agree with this poster. FOP is worth the wait in the regular queue. The regular queue is fantastic, you have so much to see and look at, it makes the time go quicker. We waited 90min, the lowest time we saw and did not think the wait was that awful.


----------



## AngiTN

iujen94 said:


> Apologies, as I'm sure this has been asked and answered...
> 
> I'm debating if my thrill-ride-averse friend will like FOP. She likes/will ride 7DMT, Soarin', and Test Track. She will not ride Splash, Space, BTMRR, ToT or Star Tours.
> 
> I know NRJ will be up her alley. Selfishly I'd love to ride FOP too, but I won't ride without her, and I don't want to get her on a ride she'll hate.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts!


For a lack of a better way to compare it, think of FoP as 3/4 Soarin' and 1/4 Star Tours (though this is a very basic definition and doesn't come close to being as complex as the ride really is). What is it she doesn't like about Star Tours? Knowing that would help narrow down if she'd tolerate FoP, or hate it


----------



## bryanb

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Perhaps so. But the length of time it took a company Disney's size to catch up with Frozen merchandise was embarrassing. It was BAD. My daughter was 8yo at the time so I am ACUTELY AWARE!



The toy manufacturers and Disney did have aggressive sales goals for the product. But internally, even they didn't realize how huge Frozen was going to be. I think it stunned everyone. The amount of merchandise that has actually sold -- you'd have been crazy to ever expect that number and to order that much inventory for a movie that's not based on an already well-known property. Disney is a licensor, and toy manufacturers are on the hook too if they forecast wrong.

Unfortunately, when they realized the forecast was wrong, merchandise doesn't just appear magically. Due to the time it takes to manufacture product, toy companies have to plan out 9+ months in advance. They are building product before they've even seen the movie. So when inventory was out, they were working as fast as they could, paying rush charges, getting factories to set aside other orders during the Christmas rush, and then paying expensive air freight. Definitely not easy. I wouldn't be embarassed, but I get why consumers were disappointed.



cindyfan said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat...... But too much to get through 382 pages!
> Is there a walkway from Pandora to Africa?  From the map there appears to be a walkway along the waterway and coming up behind the restrooms next to FotLK, avoiding walking back through Discovery Island.





AngiTN said:


> Yep.



It's a beautiful walk! Very interesting how they slowly transitioned from the "real" world to Pandora. I was worried about how jarring it would be to arrive in this land not based on any reality.



AngiTN said:


> Don't miss the queue for FoP. Don't wait 45 min for RJ.
> You will regret missing the queue for Fop and you will regret waiting 45 min for RJ.
> I promise both.
> We waited 2 hours for FoP and didn't regret a single minute. Only ride I've ever waited more than 30 min for, ever, in my whole life. Still worth it.
> It's not just that the queue is interesting. It's that they designed it so you don't realize you are waiting 2 hours. It's long so even when it's a 2 hour wait you never stop moving. It's all in your mind but when you are moving you don't feel like it's a long wait.
> There is nothing to the queue for RJ, at all. We only rode it with a FP. It was a lovely ride but I would have never wanted to wait even 15 min for it.



This is some of the best advice I've seen on here. I also disliked immensely my 20 minute wait for RJ, and I found the ride to be so boring. I was very happy to wait the posted 160 minutes for FoJ (which turned out to be much less). One of the best queues I've seen.


----------



## Sheri in CT

AngelDisney said:


> AK opening time is 9am to 9:30 pm beyond August 19. There won't be any 7 am FP available even if Disney extends the hours to 8am to 11pm because FP is not available during AM EMH.




I meant I was at my computer at 7:00 am trying to book passes for my trip, but there were not any for FoP during my stay.


----------



## FourLeafClover

Posted wait times for FOP right now at 244-295 minutes?!? 4-5 hours?!?!  I have pretty consistently seen 120, but not this. Is AK super packed today?

Fingers crossed that I can pull off a RD standby ride in late August!


----------



## AngiTN

FourLeafClover said:


> Posted wait times for FOP right now at 244-295 minutes?!? 4-5 hours?!?!  I have pretty consistently seen 120, but not this. Is AK super packed today?
> 
> Fingers crossed that I can pull off a RD standby ride in late August!


Sounds like there is some theater issues of some sort, or were


----------



## Pawpsicle

Yep. Theater C went down around 1230 while we were in the FP line. Even before that though, the line extended to Africa around 9am.


----------



## AngiTN

Pawpsicle said:


> Yep. Theater C went down around 1230 while we were in the FP line. Even before that though, the line extended to Africa around 9am.


Just shows how impossible it is to predict what AK crowds are going to do right now. The rest of the waits at AK aren't crazy. All in all in line with what I've seen on spot checks over the course of the past couple of weeks. When FoP was more like 120 min. Who knows what sent everyone to AK this morning.


----------



## Pawpsicle

FourLeafClover said:


> Posted wait times for FOP right now at 244-295 minutes?!? 4-5 hours?!?!  I have pretty consistently seen 120, but not this. Is AK super packed today?
> 
> Fingers crossed that I can pull off a RD standby ride in late August!





AngiTN said:


> Sounds like there is some theater issues of some sort, or were





AngiTN said:


> Just shows how impossible it is to predict what AK crowds are going to do right now. The rest of the waits at AK aren't crazy. All in all in line with what I've seen on spot checks over the course of the past couple of weeks. When FoP was more like 120 min. Who knows what sent everyone to AK this morning.



Hopefully they all leave tonight! We're hoping to try FOP standby but can't justify waiting four hours+  So grateful we had a FP.


----------



## ceeceegee

Thought I'd share my experience from AK on Tuesday 6/20 with no FoP FPs in hand.  I was hoping to try to rope drop it, but my group did not get out the door early enough to make that work (we got to AK tapstiles at 7:30am and there were already a zillion people in the park it seemed.  The line for FoP was already listed at 120 minutes or something.  We kept checking FoP wait times on MDE throughout the day and at about 5:30pm we saw it was at 90 minutes.  Finished our drinks at Nomad Lounge, walked into FoP line at 6pm (wait still listed out front as 90 minutes) and walked off of the ride into Windtraders at 7pm.  It was awesome!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

It seems the lines are losing fizzle with FOP routinely at 90/120 mins and NRJ at 45/60 minutes.

Not too bad and not make or break for animal kingdom lines.

I personally can't wait to try that weird looking drink and blue cake


----------



## patrickpiteo

PrincessV said:


> The FP+ FOP availability - or lack thereof, really - is very puzzling to me. I was afraid I'd be shut out for July 4th week, since it's one of the busiest weeks of the year, but I had a ton of availability on from Day 1 of my vacation start at 60 days out, and still had plenty of options to move things around/change days/times for weeks after. What's changed since then? Is it just that word is out now and more people are aware/interested? Do you think a ton of folks are speculatively booking FPs, just in case, that they may or may not use? Could WDW have reduced the allocation of FPs per day?


60 days out for 7/2 there was only a 6pm slot after that checked again zilch


----------



## SaharanTea

I posted in the news and rumors forum, but there are six AK attractions showing closed on the lines app, and big waits for Pandora.  

Anybody heard about anything?


----------



## ucfknight

SaharanTea said:


> I posted in the news and rumors forum, but there are six AK attractions showing closed on the lines app, and big waits for Pandora.
> 
> Anybody heard about anything?


Just an afternoon thunderstorm.  Nothing to worry about unless you are currently at AK.


----------



## SaharanTea

ucfknight said:


> Just an afternoon thunderstorm.  Nothing to worry about unless you are currently at AK.



That makes sense I guess.  It was weird though that dinosaur was also down and one trail but not the other.

Carry on.


----------



## vinotinto

AngiTN said:


> Don't miss the queue for FoP. Don't wait 45 min for RJ.
> You will regret missing the queue for Fop and you will regret waiting 45 min for RJ.
> I promise both.
> We waited 2 hours for FoP and didn't regret a single minute. Only ride I've ever waited more than 30 min for, ever, in my whole life. Still worth it.
> It's not just that the queue is interesting. It's that they designed it so you don't realize you are waiting 2 hours. It's long so even when it's a 2 hour wait you never stop moving. It's all in your mind but when you are moving you don't feel like it's a long wait.
> There is nothing to the queue for RJ, at all. We only rode it with a FP. It was a lovely ride but I would have never wanted to wait even 15 min for it.


Thanks for this info!

So, if you have a FP for FoP, do you miss the queue, or do you see the stuff to see in the queue, just spend less time in it?


----------



## AngiTN

vinotinto said:


> Thanks for this info!
> 
> So, if you have a FP for FoP, do you miss the queue, or do you see the stuff to see in the queue, just spend less time in it?


You miss 100% of the queue if you have a FP


----------



## vinotinto

AngiTN said:


> You miss 100% of the queue if you have a FP


Well, I'm glad I asked!  

This is the down side of trying not to find out too much info or look at too many pics of Pandora because it may ruin the surprise. You may miss some good stuff!


----------



## AngiTN

vinotinto said:


> Well, I'm glad I asked!
> 
> This is the down side of trying not to find out too much info or look at too many pics of Pandora because it may ruin the surprise. You may miss some good stuff!


I totally understand. I was the same way before our trip for the opening. I didn't want to know anything or see anything about it either. It is hard to know enough to be sure you don't miss anything and not have any spoilers.


----------



## Shanti

AngiTN said:


> the later in August you go the less busy it gets.


That might not be true this year, given that free dining and the Halloween parties both start in late August.


----------



## Nhebron

Shanti said:


> That might not be true this year, given that free dining and the Halloween parties both start in late August.



This makes sense now.  I was wondering what was going on as I was having difficulty getting normal FP for safari and Everest and was wondering if it was going to be more crowded than I thought.  We are going for the first time in August to attend the Halloween party.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

No FOP FP for us on our first AK day (2nd park day of trip).  Was up and online to make them at 60 days yesterday as soon as it opened up.


----------



## AngiTN

Shanti said:


> That might not be true this year, given that free dining and the Halloween parties both start in late August.


Still going to have fewer guests than early August when everyone is out of school.


----------



## Marshel

Just got off, first FOP available was 8/31 3:30, grabbed it, after making other FPs, took a look, it was back to 6:45 PM on 8/31. Chance I'm not going to fit, so later availability was no big deal to me, going to check out Pandora on the 27th, can try test seat then (am riding NRJ on 27th).


----------



## mtemm

My trip is in a few weeks so am starting to take a look at wait times.  Looking at AK just before 8 and there was already an 80 minute wait for FOP so obviously they are rope dropping early.  I watched that time climb over the next half hour, whereas Na'vi stayed around 10-15 min.  Have those who have been noticed this to be typical?


----------



## AngiTN

mtemm said:


> My trip is in a few weeks so am starting to take a look at wait times.  Looking at AK just before 8 and there was already an 80 minute wait for FOP so obviously they are rope dropping early.  I watched that time climb over the next half hour, whereas Na'vi stayed around 10-15 min.  Have those who have been noticed this to be typical?


Yes, this is typical


----------



## vinotinto

Mrs Grumpy said:


> No FOP FP for us on our first AK day (2nd park day of trip).  Was up and online to make them at 60 days yesterday as soon as it opened up.





Marshel said:


> Just got off, first FOP available was 8/31 3:30, grabbed it, after making other FPs, took a look, it was back to 6:45 PM on 8/31. Chance I'm not going to fit, so later availability was no big deal to me, going to check out Pandora on the 27th, can try test seat then (am riding NRJ on 27th).



Appreciate the FP+ updates because I'm making FP selections on Monday. 

We are going for 5 days with hoppers, including 2 days for FPs at AK. 

I need feedback on my current plan:
FP Navi on the first of the AK days 
FP FoP for the second AK day, which is the last day of the trip (our last day, we have to leave AK by 2 pm, so hoping we can get a FP early enough). 

To see the queue, I just added to our plans a morning EMH 8:00 - 9:00 am just for FoP, and then we'll hop to DHS. If we arrive to AK at 7:30, what time would be the earliest to start the FPs at DHS? 10:30 - 11:30? Should I assume that we'll be out of FoP by 9 am? I may purchase the express bus transport just for this day.


----------



## mtemm

Thanks!  If those times hold true I will be a very happy camper, especially if the rest of the park early ride times stay where they have been. 

For those having trouble getting fop fp, I say keep checking.  I originally fp Na'vi (at 62 days) and was bummed the earliest I could get was around 11:40 am.   FOP were even later.  After reading here and thinking more on it I decided to switch to FOP fp so either that night (62 days) or the next one I started checking and suddenly there was an 11:4Oam FOP.  So it can happen.  People revamp their days or change their mind.


----------



## AngiTN

vinotinto said:


> Appreciate the FP+ updates because I'm making FP selections on Monday.
> 
> We are going for 5 days with hoppers, including 2 days for FPs at AK.
> 
> I need feedback on my current plan:
> FP Navi on the first of the AK days
> *FP FoP for the second AK day, which is the last day of the trip (our last day, we have to leave AK by 2 pm, so hoping we can get a FP early enough). *
> 
> To see the queue, I just added to our plans a morning EMH 8:00 - 9:00 am just for FoP, and then we'll hop to DHS. If we arrive to AK at 7:30, what time would be the earliest to start the FPs at DHS? 10:30 - 11:30? Should I assume that we'll be out of FoP by 9 am? I may purchase the express bus transport just for this day.


For the 5th day I think you can get a FP for FoP anytime of the day you desire. 

I would move my schedule up at least 30 min on your AK EMH morning, or move the HS plans out an hour. To give yourself a cushion. 7:30 is a tad too late really. You are behind the pack. Which is fine if you are ok spending an extra hour at AK. If you want to get done by 9:00 for sure, get to AK by 7:00.


----------



## PrincessV

patrickpiteo said:


> 60 days out for 7/2 there was only a 6pm slot after that checked again zilch


That's bizarre, as 7/2 was the first day I booked at exactly 60 days out and I had my pick of many times! Mind you, I didn't look at morning options at all, as I only wanted evening, but I had plenty of available times from 1pm on. Mine was a party of 2 - maybe that makes a difference? IDK.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

vinotinto said:


> Appreciate the FP+ updates because I'm making FP selections on Monday.
> 
> We are going for 5 days with hoppers, including 2 days for FPs at AK.
> 
> I need feedback on my current plan:
> FP Navi on the first of the AK days
> FP FoP for the second AK day, which is the last day of the trip (our last day, we have to leave AK by 2 pm, so hoping we can get a FP early enough).
> 
> To see the queue, I just added to our plans a morning EMH 8:00 - 9:00 am just for FoP, and then we'll hop to DHS. If we arrive to AK at 7:30, what time would be the earliest to start the FPs at DHS? 10:30 - 11:30? Should I assume that we'll be out of FoP by 9 am? I may purchase the express bus transport just for this day.





AngiTN said:


> For the 5th day I think you can get a FP for FoP anytime of the day you desire.
> 
> I would move my schedule up at least 30 min on your AK EMH morning, or move the HS plans out an hour. To give yourself a cushion. 7:30 is a tad too late really. You are behind the pack. Which is fine if you are ok spending an extra hour at AK. If you want to get done by 9:00 for sure, get to AK by 7:00.



I was going to say the same things.  If you get to AK ~1 hour before opening then I think your plans would work, but at only 1/2 hour, you might be ok, but you could be looking at a 60+ min wait.  Even with that if you literally just do FoP you would probably be able to make it to DHS before the end of that window (especially if you do have the express transportation) but I think to be safer I would try to be there a bit earlier


----------



## AngiTN

PrincessV said:


> That's bizarre, as 7/2 was the first day I booked at exactly 60 days out and I had my pick of many times! Mind you, I didn't look at morning options at all, as I only wanted evening, but I had plenty of available times from 1pm on. Mine was a party of 2 - maybe that makes a difference? IDK.


One difference could be party size. A party of 2 will have way more choices than say a party of 6. Not knowing how many each group is looking for of course, just tossing out one possibility of the differences. 

Then again, we are talking about Disney's Tech. There may well be no reason for it at all


----------



## shruley

Nhebron said:


> This makes sense now.  I was wondering what was going on as I was having difficulty getting normal FP for safari and Everest and was wondering if it was going to be more crowded than I thought.  We are going for the first time in August to attend the Halloween party.



I wondered about bigger crowds, but I found so much FP availability for other parks except AK. We had an easier time getting FP for SDMT than safari. Plus, free dining has been offered the last week in August for some time, I believe. Last year it was for Visa cardholders 8/14/16 and everyone starting 8/23/16, which is almost the same as this year, so I don't see that having any impact.  I've seen a lot of people getting FP for 2 days at AK where I don't think they would have typically done that before. And I agree with someone who said people are probably trying to get early FP for AK, so they can get Pandora done in the mornings and do something else in the afternoon. Perhaps the party would bring in a few more, but I think more people who can travel when most kids are starting school would be more likely to wait another week til F&W Festival begins.


----------



## Shanti

AngiTN said:


> Still going to have fewer guests than early August when everyone is out of school.


Maybe, maybe not. We went in late July last year, and were shocked to have low crowds. Not low-high, but low. Lower than I'd seen them since January 2009. So you never know...


----------



## AngiTN

shruley said:


> I wondered about bigger crowds, but I found so much FP availability for other parks except AK. We had an easier time getting FP for SDMT than safari. Plus, free dining has been offered the last week in August for some time, I believe. Last year it was for Visa cardholders 8/14/16 and everyone starting 8/23/16, which is almost the same as this year, so I don't see that having any impact.  I've seen a lot of people getting FP for 2 days at AK where I don't think they would have typically done that before. And I agree with someone who said people are probably trying to get early FP for AK, so they can get Pandora done in the mornings and do something else in the afternoon. *Perhaps the party would bring in a few more,* but I think more people who can travel when most kids are starting school would be more likely to wait another week til F&W Festival begins.


The number of people who will go to Disney to attend a Halloween party in August is quite small. I mean, the ones there may go, don't get me wrong (I bought tickets myself but we are going for my birthday) but I just don't see lots of folks looking at the schedule and saying "hey honey, Disney is doing a Halloween party in August, let's plan a trip". I mean, how many are thinking Halloween then?


----------



## AngiTN

Shanti said:


> Maybe, maybe not. We went in late July last year, and were shocked to have low crowds. Not low-high, but lower. Lower than I'd seen them since January 2009. So you never know...


We did too. Took DGD right before she went back to school (they go back first of August). We found it avg crowds so maybe my definition of low is different than others. Seemed just like our June trip this year and our July trip the year before.


----------



## lovethattink

AngiTN said:


> No the later in August you go the less busy it gets. I don't think people have been real clear on exactly what day in their trip they've been finding FP. Saying they found them when they look when their window opens doesn't indicate much. Most people can find a FP at some point during their trip since most trips are more than 3 days. That's why it's very important to know how far in to the trip they are finding the FP.



I don't know about Orange County schools,  but Polk county schools start early this year, August 10th. So weekdays should start thinning out then.


----------



## shruley

lovethattink said:


> I don't know about Orange County schools,  but Polk county schools start early this year, August 10th. So weekdays should start thinning out then.



Wow! That's early. We don't go back til after Labor Day (actually, the Thurs after Labor Day.) We've noticed for us, the last week of Aug is a great week to travel. We've done things locally the last couple years too, like Omaha and Chicago where local kids have all gone back to school, and during the week things are just dead!


----------



## AngiTN

shruley said:


> Wow! That's early. We don't go back til after Labor Day (actually, the Thurs after Labor Day.) We've noticed for us, the last week of Aug is a great week to travel. We've done things locally the last couple years too, like Omaha and Chicago where local kids have all gone back to school, and during the week things are just dead!


We'll have already been at school a week by the 10th. Granted, we've been out since a week before Memorial Day too. So it all comes out in the wash.


----------



## AquaDame

Marshel said:


> Just got off, first FOP available was 8/31 3:30, grabbed it, after making other FPs, took a look, it was back to 6:45 PM on 8/31. Chance I'm not going to fit, so later availability was no big deal to me, going to check out Pandora on the 27th, can try test seat then (am riding NRJ on 27th).



Yikes, guess we wont be able to get it. I can't book our FP+ until July 2nd for labor day weekend.


----------



## FourLeafClover

I am losing hope for any FP at 30 days for my August trip.  Fingers crossed my kids will agree to brave RD.

I really don't want to miss out on FOP since this may be our only trip. But the rest of my family may not care as much.


----------



## PrincessV

lovethattink said:


> I don't know about Orange County schools,  but Polk county schools start early this year, August 10th. So weekdays should start thinning out then.


Pinellas (Tampa Bay area) schools go back early, too.


----------



## lklasing

I've been watching this thread as closely as life will allow me to, but I'm hoping you all can help me figure out our Pandora plan.  We want to go to AK, primarily for FOP but also to just experience the whole area, on the mornings of Sunday, July 9 and Tuesday, July 11.  Both days are 9:00 a.m. opening, with no morning EMH.  How early do you think we would need to arrive in order to get on FOP while the standby wait is still less than say 45 minutes?  I keep seeing advice for EMH mornings but don't have a handle on how to approach non-EMH mornings.

Thanks so much!


----------



## ucfknight

lklasing said:


> I've been watching this thread as closely as life will allow me to, but I'm hoping you all can help me figure out our Pandora plan.  We want to go to AK, primarily for FOP but also to just experience the whole area, on the mornings of Sunday, July 9 and Tuesday, July 11.  Both days are 9:00 a.m. opening, with no morning EMH.  How early do you think we would need to arrive in order to get on FOP while the standby wait is still less than say 45 minutes?  I keep seeing advice for EMH mornings but don't have a handle on how to approach non-EMH mornings.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Getting there at 8:00 AM or earlier would probably be desired.


----------



## Darcy03231

lklasing said:


> I've been watching this thread as closely as life will allow me to, but I'm hoping you all can help me figure out our Pandora plan.  We want to go to AK, primarily for FOP but also to just experience the whole area, on the mornings of Sunday, July 9 and Tuesday, July 11.  Both days are 9:00 a.m. opening, with no morning EMH.  How early do you think we would need to arrive in order to get on FOP while the standby wait is still less than say 45 minutes?  I keep seeing advice for EMH mornings but don't have a handle on how to approach non-EMH mornings.
> 
> Thanks so much!



From what I've seen from following the various threads, you should be at the gate by 8:00 - 8:15 am.   That means, essentially, that you'll be waiting in line for approximately 90 to 105 minutes between waiting at the gate and waiting in line.    Current wait time is 120 minutes (and has been consistently 120 min every time I've checked).   The plus is that while you're waiting at the gate you're not wasting park time.  

We're going solely so DH can see Pandora.  Since I couldn't get fast-passes our plan is to just go a little bit before park opening and wait in line as long as it's 120 minutes or less.   If more, we'll try later in the day.


----------



## AngiTN

lklasing said:


> I've been watching this thread as closely as life will allow me to, but I'm hoping you all can help me figure out our Pandora plan.  We want to go to AK, primarily for FOP but also to just experience the whole area, on the mornings of Sunday, July 9 and Tuesday, July 11.  Both days are 9:00 a.m. opening, with no morning EMH.  How early do you think we would need to arrive in order to get on FOP while the standby wait is still less than say 45 minutes?  I keep seeing advice for EMH mornings but don't have a handle on how to approach non-EMH mornings.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Your goal is to get to the gates and be in the front of the group waiting to enter, not the back. So you are at the front of the line to go to Pandora, not the back. This means less than 30 min wait to ride. 
So you want to be at the AK turnstiles no later than 8:00, which means parked and through security. I'd plan to hit the parking lot about 7:30 myself. So I wasn't rushing. If you don't have bags to check you can cut down 15 min or so on that. If you plan to take Uber/Lyft, take off a bit more time since you are dropped right at the entrance.
Now, this means you are waiting more than an hour get in to Pandora and for them to open the ride. You'll have little to no wait after that, which means you safe lots of park time. 
If you plan to do nothing but Pandora this may not really be the best use of time since you could arrive later and probably have about the same wait, you just spend more of it when the park is open vs when the park is closed. 
It all depends on what else you plan to do.


----------



## CaptainKat

AngiTN said:


> Your goal is to get to the gates and be in the front of the group waiting to enter, not the back. So you are at the front of the line to go to Pandora, not the back. This means less than 30 min wait to ride.
> So you want to be at the AK turnstiles no later than 8:00, which means parked and through security. I'd plan to hit the parking lot about 7:30 myself. So I wasn't rushing. If you don't have bags to check you can cut down 15 min or so on that. If you plan to take Uber/Lyft, take off a bit more time since you are dropped right at the entrance.
> Now, this means you are waiting more than an hour get in to Pandora and for them to open the ride. You'll have little to no wait after that, which means you safe lots of park time.
> If you plan to do nothing but Pandora this may not really be the best use of time since you could arrive later and probably have about the same wait, you just spend more of it when the park is open vs when the park is closed.
> It all depends on what else you plan to do.


That's a lot of useful info! Do you know if there's a separate line-up at rope drop for those heading to Pandora or FOP? We're trying to rope drop it on Monday, and I don't want to end up missing a specific place we need to be to get in there quickly!


----------



## AngiTN

CaptainKat said:


> That's a lot of useful info! Do you know if there's a separate line-up at rope drop for those heading to Pandora or FOP? We're trying to rope drop it on Monday, and I don't want to end up missing a specific place we need to be to get in there quickly!


There wasn't when we were there. Hopefully someone will let you know if that has changed since opening week. 
You want to head left. Left up the Oasis, left at the Tree of Life. If the let you go left up the Oasis. Sometimes the only open it on the right *but this may be only during EMH mornings


----------



## CaptainKat

AngiTN said:


> There wasn't when we were there. Hopefully someone will let you know if that has changed since opening week.
> You want to head left. Left up the Oasis, left at the Tree of Life. If the let you go left up the Oasis. Sometimes the only open it on the right *but this may be only during EMH mornings


Thanks so much! I'll get a chance to get the lay of the land the day before, luckily. We're doing the whole day AK Sunday with FP+ for River Journey, but there were none for FOP and we're doing breakfast for my birthday that morning so we won't be making park open. So we figured since we have my car we'd just get to park open Monday and hit the one ride before heading to Studios.


----------



## Dan Murphy

AngiTN said:


> Your goal is to get to the gates and be in the front of the group waiting to enter, not the back. So you are at the front of the line to go to Pandora, not the back. This means less than 30 min wait to ride.
> So you want to be at the AK turnstiles no later than 8:00, which means parked and through security. I'd plan to hit the parking lot about 7:30 myself. So I wasn't rushing. If you don't have bags to check you can cut down 15 min or so on that. If you plan to take Uber/Lyft, take off a bit more time since you are dropped right at the entrance.
> Now, this means you are waiting more than an hour get in to Pandora and for them to open the ride. You'll have little to no wait after that, which means you safe lots of park time.
> If you plan to do nothing but Pandora this may not really be the best use of time since you could arrive later and probably have about the same wait, you just spend more of it when the park is open vs when the park is closed.
> It all depends on what else you plan to do.


Would you say that is necessary for the Navi River ride also?  We do have fastpasses for FoP for late afternoon, so not really concerned about FoP.


----------



## vinotinto

lovethattink said:


> I don't know about Orange County schools,  but Polk county schools start early this year, August 10th. So weekdays should start thinning out then.





shruley said:


> Wow! That's early. We don't go back til after Labor Day (actually, the Thurs after Labor Day.) We've noticed for us, the last week of Aug is a great week to travel. We've done things locally the last couple years too, like Omaha and Chicago where local kids have all gone back to school, and during the week things are just dead!





AngiTN said:


> We'll have already been at school a week by the 10th. Granted, we've been out since a week before Memorial Day too. So it all comes out in the wash.


We're in Atlanta and the Atlanta area goes back to school either August 1st (City of Atlanta and City of Decatur) or August 7th (DeKalb Co). We also end before Memorial Day and get a Fall Break (5 days for DeKalb, a full week for the cities) off in September or October. August is simply not a time for our area to head to WDW.


----------



## AngiTN

Dan Murphy said:


> Would you say that is necessary for the Navi River ride also?  We do have fastpasses for FoP for late afternoon, so not really concerned about FoP.


No, it builds much slower. If you are heading to Navi you can be at the back of the pack since something like 90% of the group will be going to FoP. Not many are going to Navi first thing. You'll have it to yourself for a bit


----------



## AngiTN

vinotinto said:


> We're in Atlanta and the Atlanta area goes back to school either August 1st (City of Atlanta and City of Decatur) or August 7th (DeKalb Co). We also end before Memorial Day and get a Fall Break (5 days for DeKalb, a full week for the cities) off in September or October. August is simply not a time for our area to head to WDW.


I think this is becoming the normal school schedule in the south. Most all the TN area follows something similar, within a few days at least. We've done both, as soon as school is out and right before school goes back and decided our favorite is right when it gets out, we go straight from school to the airport. Then I go back for my birthday in August. This is our first year to try to go for Fall Break too. For the first time since DGD started school her Fall Break and UT's off week line up.


----------



## Nhebron

AngiTN said:


> The number of people who will go to Disney to attend a Halloween party in August is quite small. I mean, the ones there may go, don't get me wrong (I bought tickets myself but we are going for my birthday) but I just don't see lots of folks looking at the schedule and saying "hey honey, Disney is doing a Halloween party in August, let's plan a trip". I mean, how many are thinking Halloween then?



Agree.  However we are doing a long weekend just to do Halloween party and pandora.


----------



## firsttimemom

Music City Mama said:


> Based on everything I've read on here and other places re: recent touring plans and RD, I really think I can pull off getting off of FoP by 8:30 (if not earlier) and perhaps only have to wait 30 minutes for NRJ. I would like to see both, even though like you said, NRJ isn't anything to write home about. I really don't think we'll have the opportunity to ride it later since we're hopping and getting back to AK after the MK fireworks. Which by the way, leads me to an Express transportation question. I'll ask it on that thread -- would love to get your thoughts.



We might see you in line! We booked FP for NRJ and not FOP so plan right now is to rd FOP on the 4th. We will be using express transportation to head over there on the 2nd after MK fireworks so if we get super lucky then, I can let my minions sleep in a bit. Wishing for pixie dust that this works out for both of us!


----------



## Tomh

Darcy03231 said:


> Our FP window opened this morning and there were no fast-passes for FOP, so we're going with our back-up plan of getting there for rope drop and heading directly to the ride.  We plan to be there about half an hour before park opening and won't have any bags.  Hoping for less than a 30 min wait time.


Keep trying to change your FP to a FoP one.  There was no availability for us at 60 days, so we took the river journey, then at 47 days out, I found 3 FP for FoP in the evening of our AK day.  Keep checking, you never know!


----------



## Dan Murphy

AngiTN said:


> No, it builds much slower. If you are heading to Navi you can be at the back of the pack since something like 90% of the group will be going to FoP. Not many are going to Navi first thing. You'll have it to yourself for a bit


Thanks much, Angi.


----------



## Missypyxi

We're heading there today and have FoP FPs for this afternoon. I couldn't convince my group to get there super early (we are 6 days into our trip and exhausted), so we're planning a QS breakfast at 8:30 and then heading over to the bus from GF probably 9ish. I've read the last few pages of the thread and the current concern seems to be getting into the FoP standby line early. Have they been doing phased closures still? Is there a resource online where I can look at a history of phased closures? Thanks!


----------



## Liljo22

Missypyxi said:


> We're heading there today and have FoP FPs for this afternoon. I couldn't convince my group to get there super early (we are 6 days into our trip and exhausted), so we're planning a QS breakfast at 8:30 and then heading over to the bus from GF probably 9ish. I've read the last few pages of the thread and the current concern seems to be getting into the FoP standby line early. Have they been doing phased closures still? Is there a resource online where I can look at a history of phased closures? Thanks!



Only the first weekend did Pandora reach capacity.  You will be ok.


----------



## Darcy03231

Tomh said:


> Keep trying to change your FP to a FoP one.  There was no availability for us at 60 days, so we took the river journey, then at 47 days out, I found 3 FP for FoP in the evening of our AK day.  Keep checking, you never know!



Thanks.  I keep checking.   Not that I'd wish anyone ill luck, but I'm hoping that something might come available around the 45 day mark when people might be canceling their reservations.   I'm also hoping that more might be released around the 30 day mark for people who are off-site.    There's always the chance that the park hours might change and more become available too.


----------



## AngiTN

Darcy03231 said:


> Thanks.  I keep checking.   Not that I'd wish anyone ill luck, but I'm hoping that something might come available around the 45 day mark when people might be canceling their reservations.  * I'm also hoping that more might be released around the 30 day mark for people who are off-site.*    There's always the chance that the park hours might change and more become available too.


The bold does not happen.
But the change in park hours will allow additional FP. Unless it's just additional EMH


----------



## VACamm

Thank you all for the really good advice on this whole thread.  My FP day is July 4th... so I'll be hoping for at least 1 FP for FOP!


----------



## Missypyxi

Liljo22 said:


> Only the first weekend did Pandora reach capacity.  You will be ok.


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

I agree about re-entering the line. I have stopped people in the past. I tell them they have to have their family come back to where they area. If you don't come past me to leave, I don't think you should be able to get in front of me later. Odds are you are cheating the line.


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

mara512 said:


> Just my opinion but if I were you AK would be on my to do list and I would be stalking MDE for a FP to FoP.



I too am going out of the blue. Leaving tomorrow and just decided on Wednesday. A spur of the moment sisters and daughter trip. Myself and my daughter were there for the AP Pandora but my sister and niece did not get to see it so we are going and waiting in line. We will also go at night since AP preview was only during the day. Looking forward to it!


----------



## emmabelle

Disney must have recently added emh to 7/12.  I looked this past Sunday to see if there was any way that I could change my FP's for 7/13 to 7/12 instead.  I had FP's booked for Navi, Everest and Kali.  On Sunday there wasn't anything left for Navi so I didn't change my plans.  

Last night I checked again just for the fun of it and there were at least 20 time slots now for Navi.  I thought maybe I had the wrong date but I didn't.  I was stoked to be able to change our days for AK and get the time slot I wanted.


----------



## Cluelyss

AngiTN said:


> There wasn't when we were there. Hopefully someone will let you know if that has changed since opening week.
> You want to head left. Left up the Oasis, left at the Tree of Life. If the let you go left up the Oasis. Sometimes the only open it on the right *but this may be only during EMH mornings


No separate line when we were there 2 weeks ago either.


----------



## mnmhouston

Question...Scored a FOP FP just before dinner on our AK day, we need to standby NRJ. Thoughts on whether we should rope drop (EMM) or try it around our FOP FP time 6:40-7:40?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mnmhouston said:


> Question...Scored a FOP FP just before dinner on our AK day, we need to standby NRJ. Thoughts on whether we should rope drop (EMM) or try it around our FOP FP time 6:40-7:40?



I think you would be ok either way - by late afternoon the wait times seem to be the lowest - I mean, not super low, but maybe like 45 ins for river journey - or if you want to be more sure and just have it done without worrying you could rope drop for it.


----------



## mnmhouston

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think you would be ok either way - by late afternoon the wait times seem to be the lowest - I mean, not super low, but maybe like 45 ins for river journey - or if you want to be more sure and just have it done without worrying you could rope drop for it.



Thanks so much!  I guess I could also track the wait times on the app until my trip and see how it trends   That will give me one more "Disney task" to pass the time!!


----------



## ucfknight

mnmhouston said:


> Question...Scored a FOP FP just before dinner on our AK day, we need to standby NRJ. Thoughts on whether we should rope drop (EMM) or try it around our FOP FP time 6:40-7:40?


If you will be there all day anyway the lowest wait time for NRJ would be at rope drop.


----------



## Shannon G

Dan Murphy said:


> Would you say that is necessary for the Navi River ride also?  We do have fastpasses for FoP for late afternoon, so not really concerned about FoP.



No, you'll be fine for Navi even if you're not at the front.  We arrived at AK last week before official park opening, but after they had started letting people in - no one was even being held at the bridge to Discovery Island by the time we got there. We had FP for FoP, so we headed to Navi. Posted 20 minute wait, but it was a walk-on, and  we rode twice with no wait.


----------



## rteetz

Best Tips, Tricks and Locations to Capture Stunning Photos of Pandora – The World of Avatar at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

Forgot to ask, did anyone watch the Animal Kingdom special on Animal Planet the other day?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Forgot to ask, did anyone watch the Animal Kingdom special on Animal Planet the other day?


I did but I mentioned it on the News thread about what I thought of it


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Forgot to ask, did anyone watch the Animal Kingdom special on Animal Planet the other day?



I did, it was pretty good. They mostly talked about animal conservation. They talked about Everest briefly which was cool and interesting. Pandora was mentioned at the last 5 min. All in all it was a cool special.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I did, it was pretty good. They mostly talked about animal conservation. They talked about Everest briefly which was cool and interesting. Pandora was mentioned at the last 5 min. All in all it was a cool special.


Agreed, I always love Disney specials.


----------



## 123SA

I purposely haven't looked at much because I want to be surprised.

How long should I plan to spend exploring Pandora for the first time in the day time?  We will have a FP for Na'vi River.  Is an hour too much time to look around, have a snack and ride?

Are there any photopass spots?


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Forgot to ask, did anyone watch the Animal Kingdom special on Animal Planet the other day?


I did. It was a nice commercial for the park. AK is the park I've explored the least so I really liked watching the special to see some of the things I'm missing. If I can swing a last minute October trip I want to spend a day exploring AK when it is hopefully not 100 degrees.


----------



## Pawpsicle

mnmhouston said:


> Question...Scored a FOP FP just before dinner on our AK day, we need to standby NRJ. Thoughts on whether we should rope drop (EMM) or try it around our FOP FP time 6:40-7:40?



I would rope drop. On Tuesday they let us in to Pandora at 7:40. We headed to Windtraders (yes we rope dropped a gift shop...) just in case they had Banshees. We headed to NRJ at 8:00 sharp and literally walked directly into a boat. As many others have said, it's enjoyable, but I would definitely not wait 45min for it.


----------



## KJay

My FP wndow opens in the morning. It's a short 4 day trip, so we're not looking too good for FoP FPs. There are 4 of us- do you think there's a better chance if I try to do 2 & 2, vs. 4 together?


----------



## AngiTN

KJay said:


> My FP wndow opens in the morning. It's a short 4 day trip, so we're not looking too good for FoP FPs. There are 4 of us- do you think there's a better chance if I try to do 2 & 2, vs. 4 together?


From what I saw when I booked ours you can get stuff for 4 on the 4th day, provided you are ok with afternoon FP


----------



## maryj11

rteetz said:


> Agreed, I always love Disney specials.


Dang it I missed it!


----------



## KJay

For anyone trying to plan their FoP FP strategy - as of today (6/30) at 7:00am window opening, the earliest available FPs were on day 63, 7:20pm or later...


----------



## Sheri in CT

I have been checking for FoP all hours of the day since my 60 day window.  We are 52 days and one finally popped up.  I am so excited!!!!!  Yay!


----------



## DuffyForPresident

Here now - banshees are in stock this morning!


----------



## mburstein

KJay said:


> For anyone trying to plan their FoP FP strategy - as of today (6/30) at 7:00am window opening, the earliest available FPs were on day 63, 7:20pm or later...



Made my FP+ this morning, and my AK day is at 61 days out.  Just a quick note to report that NRJ is still wide open--I picked up for 3 people at 9 am, and could have chosen just about any other time.


----------



## Lauren1211

My 60 days is Sunday 7/2 and have a short 4 day trip....really hope I can grab FOP for our last day. If not we have a tusker house reservation at 8:05 that will at least get us in early.


----------



## mnmhouston

Pawpsicle said:


> I would rope drop. On Tuesday they let us in to Pandora at 7:40. We headed to Windtraders (yes we rope dropped a gift shop...) just in case they had Banshees. We headed to NRJ at 8:00 sharp and literally walked directly into a boat. As many others have said, it's enjoyable, but I would definitely not wait 45min for it.



Thanks, helpful info!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

123SA said:


> I purposely haven't looked at much because I want to be surprised.
> 
> How long should I plan to spend exploring Pandora for the first time in the day time?  We will have a FP for Na'vi River.  Is an hour too much time to look around, have a snack and ride?
> 
> Are there any photopass spots?



Honestly, I think it will vary based on your touring style and what you like to look at - basically how you feel about Animal Kingdom as a whole

I think some people could spend several hours taking in all the details and others after 5 minutes have found it boring

If you are only speaking of riding the river journey which you have a fastpass for, that would probably take you about 20 mins or so all in, and then 10 mins to get the snack, etc.  I think an hour would be the minimum to plan but probably 1.5 hours would be sufficient

Now, if you are also trying to do FoP standby that is different


----------



## mouseclick1

How long have people been waiting recently that have scheduled fastpasses? We have a 3:45 FP on our day of arrival for FoP, and a 9:15 am FP for Na'vi River the next morning. We will be there at the end of July.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

mouseclick1 said:


> How long have people been waiting recently that have scheduled fastpasses? We have a 3:45 FP on our day of arrival for FoP, and a 9:15 am FP for Na'vi River the next morning. We will be there at the end of July.


 
We were there June 13th.  We walked right on with a FP.  So only as long as it takes to walk the queue.  I bought a 20 oz beer expecting to wait a bit in line and ended up having to chug it.  The loading/preshow process takes awhile so by the time we were done with the ride I REALLY needed a restroom. LOL!


----------



## mesaboy2

mouseclick1 said:


> How long have people been waiting recently that have scheduled fastpasses? We have a 3:45 FP on our day of arrival for FoP, and a 9:15 am FP for Na'vi River the next morning. We will be there at the end of July.



Since opening weekend, FP waits at Pandora attractions have dropped to be in line with all others--15-20 minutes tops assuming normal operations.


----------



## TeresaG

At AK today. Made it to the park by 7:40am and it was already open. I think they opened at 7:30 or 7:35am. Walked straight to Navi River Journey and literally walked right on. Debated FOP but had at FP for later so skipped it (line was insane and said 90mins). Went to gift shop and waited 10mins to buy 2 banshees for the kids. By the afternoon my brother decided to buy one for my nephew and there were still a good amount left, though CMs were saying supply was limited.  

I expected so much worse but opening the park early was perfect. Pandora was insane as we were starting to leave the area around 8:30am and stayed really busy through the afternoon.


----------



## Pawpsicle

mouseclick1 said:


> How long have people been waiting recently that have scheduled fastpasses? We have a 3:45 FP on our day of arrival for FoP, and a 9:15 am FP for Na'vi River the next morning. We will be there at the end of July.



We waited about 25 min with our FoP FP, but a theater went down as we entered and they had to re-seat the people from that theater first.


----------



## robinb

What do you guys think of this plan?  We're going to (pre) rope drop AK at 7:30ish for a 9:00 am start.  I have a FP+ for NRJ at 9:15.  We will do FOP standby and then NRJ using the FP.  After scanning the FP+, I'll park hop us to somewhere else (MK, maybe?) around noon with my other unused FPs.  We'll hang at AK for the morning and do the safari and EE.


----------



## Dan Murphy

robinb said:


> We'll hang at AK for the morning and do the safari and EE.


HI Robin.

Are those your other 2 fastpasses?  Or can you do fastpasses in multiple parks for your first 3?  

I'm still confused on fastpass.


----------



## Magical Excess

Lauren1211 said:


> My 60 days is Sunday 7/2 and have a short 4 day trip....really hope I can grab FOP for our last day. If not we have a tusker house reservation at 8:05 that will at least get us in early.


I found no FoP availability this week at 7AM for day 62, but day 64 had plenty of availability. Twelve hours later, I went back and modified my FoP FP time to later in the day, and there were plenty available even then.


----------



## tinkerbella16

AngiTN said:


> From what I saw when I booked ours you can get stuff for 4 on the 4th day, provided you are ok with afternoon FP


This is what I'm hoping for us! I book our FP's on 7/4 and I am nervous about FOP. We plan on going to AK on our 4th day, 9/5 but not until the afternoon (we're doing EMM at MK that morning), so we don't plan on getting to AK until around 3pm. Hoping to get FOP fps for us for later in the day. Keeping my fingers crossed but I'm kind of glad we have the plan that we do now that I'm seeing how difficult it is right now.


----------



## ThistleMae

FourLeafClover said:


> I am losing hope for any FP at 30 days for my August trip.  Fingers crossed my kids will agree to brave RD.
> 
> I really don't want to miss out on FOP since this may be our only trip. But the rest of my family may not care as much.


I've been trying daily to get a FP for FOP.  I tried booking everyday at 7 a.m. at 30 days and it didn't even show up on the list.  I'm still trying a few times a day in hopes I may get something, but at this point I think I'm resigned to just wait in line.  Good luck!


----------



## DizDaD7

Sheri in CT said:


> I have been checking for FoP all hours of the day since my 60 day window.  We are 52 days and one finally popped up.  I am so excited!!!!!  Yay!


How in the world?  I've been checking as well. I never see anything, and it's so aggravating.... Did you just get 1 pass. or multiple? maybe that could be the issue?


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## DizDaD7

TheMaxRebo said:


> Honestly, I think it will vary based on your touring style and what you like to look at - basically how you feel about Animal Kingdom as a whole
> 
> I think some people could spend several hours taking in all the details and* others after 5 minutes have found it boring*
> 
> If you are only speaking of riding the river journey which you have a fastpass for, that would probably take you about 20 mins or so all in, and then 10 mins to get the snack, etc.  I think an hour would be the minimum to plan but probably 1.5 hours would be sufficient
> 
> Now, if you are also trying to do FoP standby that is different



These are the people that we enjoy....No offense but it's hard to fathom why the dislike for this park, or lack of interest, but the more people that call it a 1/2 day park, means more room for us to meander....Honestly this park, is probably one of the most well done theme parks out of any we've been too, and is definitely tied for our fav. down in WDW....

I can't wait to spend time here..... Just so frustrated that we still can't even get a sniff of a FP for FOP.


----------



## vinotinto

Magical Excess said:


> I found no FoP availability this week at 7AM for day 62, but day 64 had plenty of availability. Twelve hours later, I went back and modified my FoP FP time to later in the day, and there were plenty available even then.





NuJoy said:


> Earliest FOP time available this morning right at 7:00am for our 4th day was 3:50pm.
> E.T.A.:  We are a party of 2.



Thanks for the updates! I better come in ready to change all my plans on my FP day. 



Dan Murphy said:


> HI Robin.
> 
> Are those your other 2 fastpasses?  Or can you do fastpasses in multiple parks for your first 3?
> 
> I'm still confused on fastpass.


You cannot pre-reserve FP+ at more than 2 parks. But, after you tap all the FPs that you have scheduled at the first park, you can make FPs for a different park.  The FP sticky in this board is very helpful!


----------



## AngiTN

DizDaD7 said:


> These are the people that we enjoy....No offense but it's hard to fathom why the dislike for this park, or lack of interest, but the more people that call it a 1/2 day park, means more room for us to meander....Honestly this park, is probably one of the most well done theme parks out of any we've been too, and is definitely tied for our fav. down in WDW....
> 
> I can't wait to spend time here..... Just so frustrated that we still can't even get a sniff of a FP for FOP.


We are Disney park twins. AK has always been my favorite park and I've never understood the lack of interest for it either. There is so much to see and it's the only park that is never the same because you are dealing with animals that are never the same, or at least never doing the same things. Adding in Pandora on adds yet another peg to move it up even higher for me. Heck, I even appreciate Rivers of Light


----------



## Spridell

360 degree view of FOP.

These videos never get old


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> 360 degree view of FOP.
> 
> These videos never get old


They do to me since they tell you no video is supposed to be taken. Just my opinion I guess.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> They do to me since they tell you no video is supposed to be taken. Just my opinion I guess.


I was thinking the same thing. I find it very rude that someone broke the rules. Unless these are Disney approved and produced videos. I guess that's possible. 

Not to mention, I don't think the videos come even remotely close to being an accurate representation of the ride. I watched one and thought it was pretty flat compared to the ride, which is the polar opposite of flat.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I find it very rude that someone broke the rules. Unless these are Disney approved and produced videos. I guess that's possible.
> 
> Not to mention, I don't think the videos come even remotely close to being an accurate representation of the ride. I watched one and thought it was pretty flat compared to the ride, which is the polar opposite of flat.


Exactly. Videos won't do this ride justice.


----------



## Spridell

Yes I understand there are rules at every park with the no taking pictures of the rides or while on the rides. 

But I myself know about 6 or 7 people who wont go on the actual ride until they see the ride on video.


----------



## DizDaD7

AngiTN said:


> We are Disney park twins. AK has always been my favorite park and I've never understood the lack of interest for it either. There is so much to see and it's the only park that is never the same because you are dealing with animals that are never the same, or at least never doing the same things. Adding in Pandora on adds yet another peg to move it up even higher for me. Heck, I even appreciate Rivers of Light



We're always finding different Hidden paths or lil alcoves or something....
When we visit in August, Our arrival day ( coming off the back end of a PuertoRico vacay )we'll be landing at roughly 12:15, and I made the mistake of using this day as our AK day....The good thing is that it'll be open very late that evening. Also a good thing, is we've yet to see ROL and or anything in this knew land..(Can't hardly wait) Bad news is I've been scouring the app. and can't get any availibility for FOP..

I know once we're there though, just walking around that whole area will be suffice...


----------



## emsstacey

FoP times have been really varied this week. Tuesday we had a fp and waited 20 minutes. Others in line had waited 5 hours! Wednesday we decided to ride standby and waited 110 minutes. We did see it as low as 90. Navi River Journey was about a 30 minute wait when we went Wednesday night. If you are flexible, it seems that you will easily be able to ride both without fp. Parks felt crowded but animal kingdom wasn't bad at all.


----------



## ThistleMae

Well, I'm hoping we can get a decent wait time for FOP.  I'm excited to see the cue!  I've never spent an entire day at AK but I haven't spent an entire day at any of the parks.  We always hop and go back and forth.  But...I do have to say I've never gone back to AK like I have the other 3 parks.  No special reason.  I love many of the shows there, like Lion King is my favorite and Birds of Flight is exceptional.  For me, Pandora has made this park one of my "go back again" parks.  Just saying.


----------



## Felicis

DH is not a queue kind of guy at all, and I am pretty sure I will have zero luck in getting him to queue standby for FOP, so I am resigned to watching the queue on YouTube, and going FP, assuming we can secure one, of course!


----------



## ThistleMae

My cousins said they will wait in line, no matter how long we have to wait.  I said I hope they can provide lots of entertainment without each of them spending the entire time on their phones (I don't have one)  LOL!


----------



## ShellieMimi

Spridell said:


> Yes I understand there are rules at every park with the no taking pictures of the rides or while on the rides.
> 
> But I myself know about 6 or 7 people who wont go on the actual ride until they see the ride on video.


So the (reasonable) rules don't apply to them?


----------



## Sheri in CT

DizDaD7 said:


> How in the world?  I've been checking as well. I never see anything, and it's so aggravating.... Did you just get 1 pass. or multiple? maybe that could be the issue?




For our family of 5....I was shocked!!!


----------



## DizDaD7

Sheri in CT said:


> For our family of 5....I was shocked!!!



Nice...Well at least there's some hope, for me..Thanks for the info.


----------



## Spridell

ShellieMimi said:


> So the (reasonable) rules don't apply to them?



I can guarantee to you Disney is NOT upset at all that there are POV videos available all over the internet of every single attraction

Free publicity for them.


----------



## mds88

I apologize if this has been answered, but if FOP can't be done at rd, is there a better time of day to do it? I don't want to waste the morning if it is 2 hrs consistently all day.


----------



## AngiTN

mds88 said:


> I apologize if this has been answered, but if FOP can't be done at rd, is there a better time of day to do it? I don't want to waste the morning if it is 2 hrs consistently all day.


Mid afternoon is another time where the wait times tend to drop but that's only when all theaters have ran without issue. If you run in to a day where there has been an outage for any reason this changes. Late night would be your next option, no later than an hour before closing, I'd probably not cut it that close myself, in the off chance they have to cut the line off. 

There have been some posters tracking wait times but I am not sure the last time they were updated. I'd probably spot check myself over a few days and see what you find to get an idea of what they look like


----------



## ThistleMae

mds88 said:


> I apologize if this has been answered, but if FOP can't be done at rd, is there a better time of day to do it? I don't want to waste the morning if it is 2 hrs consistently all day.





AngiTN said:


> Mid afternoon is another time where the wait times tend to drop but that's only when all theaters have ran without issue. If you run in to a day where there has been an outage for any reason this changes. Late night would be your next option, no later than an hour before closing, I'd probably not cut it that close myself, in the off chance they have to cut the line off.
> 
> There have been some posters tracking wait times but I am not sure the last time they were updated. I'd probably spot check myself over a few days and see what you find to get an idea of what they look like


Yes, I've been seeing afternoon as the lowest wait times.  I haven't been checking evenings though, and your right...if a theater is on the fritz it changes everything.


----------



## Dan Murphy

mds88 said:


> I apologize if this has been answered, but if FOP can't be done at rd, is there a better time of day to do it? I don't want to waste the morning if it is 2 hrs consistently all day.


This article and charts from Josh may be of some help.

http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/pandora-wait-times-continue-to-drop-amidst-low-summer-crowds/


----------



## Pawpsicle

mds88 said:


> I apologize if this has been answered, but if FOP can't be done at rd, is there a better time of day to do it? I don't want to waste the morning if it is 2 hrs consistently all day.



We lucked out and had some pretty bad late-afternoon thunderstorms come through. Almost everything in AK shut down due to weather and Dinosaur was also down. The park cleared out. We got in line at about 730pm with 90min posted, 60min actual wait. So keep an eye on the weather - it could benefit you!


----------



## Practically.Perfect

How crazy would we be to do rope drop at dak on am EMH am (7/31) as non resort guests? Will the line for FOP be long already when we get in? This is the only day we can go and will park hop after


----------



## AngiTN

Practically.Perfect said:


> How crazy would we be to do rope drop at dak on am EMH am (7/31) as non resort guests? Will the line for FOP be long already when we get in? This is the only day we can go and will park hop after


Yes, it would be pretty long by the time you got there. How crazy it is depends on how much open park time you want to spend in line. Most people want to minimize the time a park is open that is spent in line. Others have only 1 plan in mind, such as riding FoP and seeing Pandora, so amount of time spent in line won't matter as the aren't taking time away to do something else. If that makes sense. It's all about goals for the day and what your individual ones are


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> I can guarantee to you Disney is NOT upset at all that there are POV videos available all over the internet of every single attraction
> 
> Free publicity for them.


Then why would they tell you no video photography? I don't think filming this ride is a good idea but that's just me I guess.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> Then why would they tell you no video photography? I don't think filming this ride is a good idea but that's just me I guess.



It's like a Catch 22

"Don't do it, but hey any publicity is not a bad thing."

Any business wants their product to be publicized as much as possible.

Could also be a danger too, not paying attention while on the ride.  That is probably a big part of why they don't want people doing it also.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> It's like a Catch 22
> 
> "Don't do it, but hey any publicity is not a bad thing."
> 
> Any business wants their product to be publicized as much as possible.
> 
> Could also be a danger too, not paying attention while on the ride.  That is probably a big part of why they don't want people doing it also.


The ride is getting plenty of publicity outside of ride videos.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Ride videos are always out there on every ride in every theme park.  Suspect Disney knows this and isn't devastated.  It doesn't replace the experience of being there -- if anything, it might entice some to visit. I don't personally see the big deal.

I don't watch ride videos ahead for NEW rides because I want to be surprised.  But I HAVE used them in the past to show the kids when they were younger, so that they'd have an idea of what to expect.  That seemed to be helpful to them.

I suspect the rules are more around safety, and discouraging people from having their phones out and ruining other people's views.


----------



## Capang

There is no way a FoP ride video would do it justice. Riding it is a totally different experience than watching it on video. I get why there are ride videos and they do serve a purpose for some but I wouldn't watch a FoP video. It would just cheapen the experience.


----------



## Spridell

Capang said:


> There is no way a FoP ride video would do it justice. Riding it is a totally different experience than watching it on video. I get why there are ride videos and they do serve a purpose for some but I wouldn't watch a FoP video. It would just cheapen the experience.



I would NOT watch a FOP video BEFORE going on it.  Video does not do it justice at all.

But after being on it now 3 times already I like looking back at the videos to relive it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Dan Murphy said:


> This article and charts from Josh may be of some help.
> 
> http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/pandora-wait-times-continue-to-drop-amidst-low-summer-crowds/


Cool.  Looks like the same pattern from my late May/early June graphs help up throughout June -- good to know!  I'll start looking closely again in late July before we heard to WDW 2nd week of Aug.


----------



## SPOERLX3

I apologize in advance if this is a duplicate question, I haven't had a chance to read through this entire thread.
Our trip is planned for December and our FP+ date isn't until 10/10 but I am just wondering, how difficult is it to get FP+ for FoP and NRJ. We will be either beginning or ending our park days at AK 3 different days of our trip but our trip is only 6 days only so I am afraid, even pushing our AK days to the last 3 days of our trip and scheduling our FP's for those days first once it opens, may not get us a FP.

TIA!


----------



## RachelTori

SPOERLX3 said:


> I apologize in advance if this is a duplicate question, I haven't had a chance to read through this entire thread.
> Our trip is planned for December and our FP+ date isn't until 10/10 but I am just wondering, how difficult is it to get FP+ for FoP and NRJ. We will be either beginning or ending our park days at AK 3 different days of our trip but our trip is only 6 days only so I am afraid, even pushing our AK days to the last 3 days of our trip and scheduling our FP's for those days first once it opens, may not get us a FP.
> 
> TIA!



Go for FoP first -- NRJ isn't usually hard to get and worst case, it's not bad if you end up doing Navi standby.  I have done both multiple times now so I am speaking from experience!  

I just this morning had my 60 days open up for a 10 day trip.  The first 2 days (for FoP) were already gone, but I had no trouble going further out into my trip dates and securing FoP on 3 separate days!  I haven't even bothered to schedule the other FP+s for those days yet!  All I cared about was securing FoP!

Good luck and please let us know how you do!


----------



## SPOERLX3

RachelTori said:


> Go for FoP first -- NRJ isn't usually hard to get and worst case, it's not bad if you end up doing Navi standby.  I have done both multiple times now so I am speaking from experience!
> 
> I just this morning had my 60 days open up for a 10 day trip.  The first 2 days (for FoP) were already gone, but I had no trouble going further out into my trip dates and securing FoP on 3 separate days!  I haven't even bothered to schedule the other FP+s for those days yet!  All I cared about was securing FoP!
> 
> Good luck and please let us know how you do!



I sure will! Thank you so much! I am hoping to get FP for at least 2 of the days but will be happy for 1. I know my dates may be more crowded than yours so I hope I have as good of luck as you! Did you just take what was offered or did you have some choices or times, like morning/afternoon/evening? The reason I ask, We will have 2 afternoon/evenings and 1 morning on our last day. Also, once you saw that you couldn't get the first 2 days, did you go for the 3rd day next or did you go for your last day of your trip and work backwards? I am just trying to figure the best strategy.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## DWFamilyof6

RachelTori said:


> Go for FoP first -- NRJ isn't usually hard to get and worst case, it's not bad if you end up doing Navi standby.  I have done both multiple times now so I am speaking from experience!
> 
> I just this morning had my 60 days open up for a 10 day trip.  The first 2 days (for FoP) were already gone, but I had no trouble going further out into my trip dates and securing FoP on 3 separate days!  I haven't even bothered to schedule the other FP+s for those days yet!  All I cared about was securing FoP!
> 
> Good luck and please let us know how you do!



Since you just had your FP window open.....My 60 day FP window opens tomorrow. We have 2 AK days planned, day 2 and day 7. For day 2 I'm going for NRJ FP early am and rope drop FOP.  Day 7 going for FOP FP in the afternoon and try NRJ 4th FP (anyone done this???) or standby.  Do you think the odds are in my favor tomorrow?


----------



## DaniMoon

Just back, 6/19-6/30.   We got on FOP three times.  Once with FP, two times first thing in the morning on an 8 am opening.   We got to the bus stop at Pop by 7 am.  Got to AK about 7:15-7:20, through bag check and they let guests in about 7:30.   Held outside Pandora til about 7:40, went straight to FOP.   One day we were off the ride by 8:05, another day 8:20.   We also did the River ride back to back, it was pretty much walk on.

I am glad I followed this thread before our trip, having that morning strategy made all the difference in 3 times vs 1 time.   My family loved it.   I was a teeny bit nervous abut fit as a size 18/20, but no problem, locked every time without help from a CM.


----------



## ThistleMae

DaniMoon said:


> Just back, 6/19-6/30.   We got on FOP three times.  Once with FP, two times first thing in the morning on an 8 am opening.   We got to the bus stop at Pop by 7 am.  Got to AK about 7:15-7:20, through bag check and they let guests in about 7:30.   Held outside Pandora til about 7:40, went straight to FOP.   One day we were off the ride by 8:05, another day 8:20.   We also did the River ride back to back, it was pretty much walk on.
> 
> I am glad I followed this thread before our trip, having that morning strategy made all the difference in 3 times vs 1 time.   My family loved it.   I was a teeny bit nervous abut fit as a size 18/20, but no problem, locked every time without help from a CM.


Wow....this was great for you!  We can't do gate drop, so what do you think about trying for late afternoon or evening like other folks have said, did you notice the wait times while you were there?


----------



## ChristineOH

DWFamilyof6 said:


> Since you just had your FP window open.....My 60 day FP window opens tomorrow. We have 2 AK days planned, day 2 and day 7. For day 2 I'm going for NRJ FP early am and rope drop FOP.  Day 7 going for FOP FP in the afternoon and try NRJ 4th FP (anyone done this???) or standby.  Do you think the odds are in my favor tomorrow?


We did get a 4th FP to Na'vi, in a group of three for 8:30ish (obtained around noon, after using our last FP) and then a group of two for 9:00ish (obtained around 1:30.) This was on Sunday, June 11.  We all entered the FP line at 9:15 pm.  It definitely involves some luck.  I managed to get the first one without very much refreshing, but the second took some time.  I tried for a minute here and there at lunch, and then got it while we were in line at guest services.  I'd say it's harder than 7DMT, and maybe comparable to FEA?  
I have seen some people luck into a FoP FP for a 4th, but I tried and have never, ever seen it pop up.  
We loved FoP, but won't bother with Na'vi again unless it was close to a walk on.  We enjoy PP and iasw, but for us, this is kind of like Nemo and Little Mermaid-- okay, but definitely not a must do now that we have experienced it once.


----------



## dnllmz

I'm in Pandora now. Navi River is down. FOP is open. Waiting for dh & ds to get off. Dd is too short but might be tall enough for our November trip.


----------



## ThistleMae

ChristineOH said:


> We did get a 4th FP to Na'vi, in a group of three for 8:30ish (obtained around noon, after using our last FP) and then a group of two for 9:00ish (obtained around 1:30.) This was on Sunday, June 11.  We all entered the FP line at 9:15 pm.  It definitely involves some luck.  I managed to get the first one without very much refreshing, but the second took some time.  I tried for a minute here and there at lunch, and then got it while we were in line at guest services.  I'd say it's harder than 7DMT, and maybe comparable to FEA?
> I have seen some people luck into a FoP FP for a 4th, but I tried and have never, ever seen it pop up.
> We loved FoP, but won't bother with Na'vi again unless it was close to a walk on.  We enjoy PP and iasw, but for us, this is kind of like Nemo and Little Mermaid-- okay, but definitely not a must do now that we have experienced it once.


Wow...someone got a 4th for FOP....that's amazing.  We will do our best to get 4th FP's at any park at night.  Can't wait till July 22nd!


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> Wow...someone got a 4th for FOP....that's amazing.  We will do our best to get 4th FP's at any park at night.  Can't wait till July 22nd!


Most common way to get them is when people who have FP for AK decide that day to go a different park so they'll move their FP to that one. In those cases, you may find a FP pop up. Obviously they are going to be very rare and take an extreme amount of good timing. But they'll be possible.


----------



## nas1861

I have a dessert party at MK and want to then hop to AK for EMH.  It's in a few weeks and both parks close at 10:00 with HEA at 9:00.  My first option is the express bus but in case that won't work, what is the next best option?  Is there a bus that goes from MK to AK that late or do I need to go to a resort and catch a AK bus?


----------



## AngiTN

nas1861 said:


> I have a dessert party at MK and want to then hop to AK for EMH.  It's in a few weeks and both parks close at 10:00 with HEA at 9:00.  My first option is the express bus but in case that won't work, what is the next best option?  Is there a bus that goes from MK to AK that late or do I need to go to a resort and catch a AK bus?


If you go straight to the express bus stop following HEA it will work, no problem. We did it just after memorial day, from the dessert party

There are regular park to park buses also, if you didn't want the express bus for some reason


----------



## TDSAXX

We will be in AK on Friday, July 21.  Wondering what is the best strategy for riding FOP during EMH? 

I thought I read that they close off the line early, so that most offsite guests are through the line by the start of EMH.  Do people "line up" to get in line for the start of EMH? If so how far in advance?  What is the line like by the end of EMH?


----------



## tinkerbella16

I did all of our FP's yesterday at our 60 day mark. I am so happy that we got FOP fps for the day/time we hoped for (9/5). We are going to AK on the afternoon of our 4th day of our trip and there was plenty of times available through the day to choose from. So excited!!!


----------



## rteetz

Reminder that AK hours change today 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/adjusted-animal-kingdom-park-hours-go-effect-today/


----------



## DisTXMom

We were planning on doing DAK on day 3 and day 5 of our trip.  Reading everyone's experience, I'm wondering if We should rearrange our plans to do DAK later in our trip- maybe day 5 and 6.  It's not one of our favorite parks, so we'd mostly be going to see Pandora.  It will be 11/16-11/21 so leading up to thanksgiving.  We are a party of 4.


----------



## AngiTN

DisTXMom said:


> We were planning on doing DAK on day 3 and day 5 of our trip.  Reading everyone's experience, I'm wondering if We should rearrange our plans to do DAK later in our trip- maybe day 5 and 6.  It's not one of our favorite parks, so we'd mostly be going to see Pandora.  It will be 11/16-11/21 so leading up to thanksgiving.  We are a party of 4.


If it's not too much trouble. It is going to be hit or miss (miss for us) to find FP for FoP on day 3. Best we got was afternoon on Day 4, and all day on day 5. We had nothing available, for 2, on day 3.


----------



## DisTXMom

AngiTN said:


> If it's not too much trouble. It is going to be hit or miss (miss for us) to find FP for FoP on day 3. Best we got was afternoon on Day 4, and all day on day 5. We had nothing available, for 2, on day 3.



Thank you!  It will be easier to move dining now than it will be 60 days out- that's for sure!


----------



## DaniMoon

ThistleMae said:


> Wow....this was great for you!  We can't do gate drop, so what do you think about trying for late afternoon or evening like other folks have said, did you notice the wait times while you were there?



I didn't notice a dip in the wait times during the day, but honestly wasn't looking.    My brother and niece went to 11pm-1am EMH and waited almost 2 hours  to ride.   
Sorry, not much help.


----------



## wareagle57

I know it's been open a while but we just got back and I wanted to give my mini review/opinion on Pandora.

First, the operating procedure I had prepared for and read about is not what took place the morning we went. I was excited for this so we did it our first morning instead of MK, which is ALWAYS our first stop. AK had 7AM EMH (7/1) and we drove from AoA and arrived just before 6am to an unopened bag check line. No big deal. We were 2nd in line at our station. There was obviously something up with security and some of the guards were not happy. For some reason bag check didn't open until a little after 6:30, at which point there was a huge crowd behind us and the guests without bags that got there long after us flooded in ahead and we were about 10 people deep at the entrance. Despite all that, we were still led to FoP by about 6:55 and off the ride by 7:20. We sat on our bikes for a long time before the ride started because one of the rooms had a problem with the seats.

We all loved FoP, and I was smiling the entire time. But I don't think it's the greatest ride ever like it's been hyped by some. At the end of the day it was just a simulator ride. A very good simulator ride, but just a simulator ride. We rode it twice, and both times we were on the bottom row and on the end. I'd like to ride it in the middle row to see if it's more immersive that way. It was a slight letdown personally but I think that's my fault for getting my expectations up.

NRJ was next. My expectations were already low for it, and after FoP, I lowered them even more. I ended up loving it. I'm not calling it a better ride. But it is a better C/D ticket than FoP is an E ticket imo. I would have liked it to be longer I guess, but I didn't feel like it was over before I blinked. The lights were amazing and there was so much attention to detail. I'm a sucker for pretty lights I guess. I loved the 3D moving projections. There were several things that I initially really had to study to determine if it was real or not. It could have been longer I guess, but I didn't feel like it was over before you could blink like some other rides.

Pandora at night was my biggest letdown. It was so dark and you couldn't tell where to go. Nothing was as bright as I expected, even after reading how dark it was. On top of that, it was so crowded you could barely move. I don't like crowds, but am always able to push that phobia out when at WDW because I love it so much. I could hardly stand to be in Pandora during EMH at night, while I had no issues there during the day. We found a few hidden areas to get away and I did enjoy it. I wish they still cleared the line for EMH. I think there must have been some sort of issue because the line for FoP backed up into the entire land. I don't know why they didn't send the line out towards Lion King like I've read they had been. Instead it stretched almost over to NRJ, right smack dab in the middle of the land, making it feel even more crowded. My favorite part was the lights on the ground. I would love to learn how they did that and replicate it. It was also a lot of fun watching the drum performers.

Overall, I give Pandora a 7.5/10, with WWoHP being the gold standard, if such a thing exists.  It was very good, but it didn't blow me away like the first time I rode FJ, the first time I stepped into Diagon Alley, or the first time I saw the rockwork for Carsland. But I can't wait to go back and do it again.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wareagle57 said:


> Pandora at night was my biggest letdown. It was so dark and you couldn't tell where to go. Nothing was as bright as I expected, even after reading how dark it was. On top of that, it was so crowded you could barely move.


I've been reading this a lot across various sites/platforms.  Bummer.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

ThistleMae said:


> Wow....this was great for you!  We can't do gate drop, so what do you think about trying for late afternoon or evening like other folks have said, did you notice the wait times while you were there?


I noticed a big dip in wait times between 8 and 10 at night. Once at 75 minutes around nine. That was after big afternoon storms. That's the lowest I saw FOP.

EMH are packed because people from the other three parks come over. Posted wait times during EMH were 120 to 260 minutes. However, sometimes that is inflated. I got in line for FOP during EMH with a posted wait of 120 and I waited 65 minutes (something I've never done for any ride, but I had already ridden FOP with a fastpass and I thought it was worth it- also wanted to see the queue. It is outstanding). 

NRJ had a posted wait time of 50 minutes and I waited 30.


----------



## AngiTN

wareagle57 said:


> On top of that,* it was so crowded you could barely move.* I don't like crowds, but am always able to push that phobia out when at WDW because I love it so much. I could hardly stand to be in Pandora during EMH at night, while I had no issues there during the day. We found a few hidden areas to get away and I did enjoy it. I wish they still cleared the line for EMH. I think there must have been some sort of issue because the line for FoP backed up into the entire land. I don't know why they didn't send the line out towards Lion King like I've read they had been. Instead it stretched almost over to NRJ, right smack dab in the middle of the land, making it feel even more crowded. My favorite part was the lights on the ground. I would love to learn how they did that and replicate it. It was also a lot of fun watching the drum performers.
> 
> Overall, I give Pandora a 7.5/10, with WWoHP being the gold standard, if such a thing exists.  It was very good, but it didn't blow me away like the first time I rode FJ, the first time I stepped into Diagon Alley, or the first time I saw the rockwork for Carsland. But I can't wait to go back and do it again.


This is something I'm seeing more and more comments on and something that is a significant change from opening week.
They were keeping the crowds low opening week by controlling access. We had no one in most of our photos. Granted, this means there were lines to get in so there were trade offs
I guess now there are no lines to get in but there are also lots more people in the land.
Will be interesting to see how it is different when we are back at the end of August


----------



## PK Disney Dork

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I've been reading this a lot across various sites/platforms.  Bummer.



We just returned ourselves I couldn't disagree more!

We found Pandora at night to be amazing!  It truly felt as though you were on another planet and the ambient light given off through the bioluminescence of the plant life was outstanding.  We truly felt transported!

We rode FoP twice on our trip only using the standby lines.  The first time was after midnight and the posted wait time was over two hours and we only waited maybe an hour.  Our second ride was the evening of the 4th of July around 9:00.  The posted wait time was 95 minutes so my wife timed it.  We were only in line for 36 minutes!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

PK Disney Dork said:


> We just returned ourselves I couldn't disagree more!
> 
> We found Pandora at night to be amazing!  It truly felt as though you were on another planet and the ambient light given off through the bioluminescence of the plant life was outstanding.  We truly felt transported!
> 
> We rode FoP twice on our trip only using the standby lines.  The first time was after midnight and the posted wait time was over two hours and we only waited maybe an hour.  Our second ride was the evening of the 4th of July around 9:00.  The posted wait time was 95 minutes so my wife timed it.  We were only in line for 36 minutes!


Good to hear - thanks for sharing!  I've just been seeing the opposite a lot recently... which was disappointing because we're really looking forward to seeing Pandora in Aug.  

Also sounds like there's been variability in terms of how BRIGHT everything is... whether everything is working as intended... wonder how much of that is leading to the varied reports?


----------



## AngiTN

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Good to hear - thanks for sharing!  I've just been seeing the opposite a lot recently... which was disappointing because we're really looking forward to seeing Pandora in Aug.
> 
> Also sounds like there's been variability in terms of how BRIGHT everything is... whether everything is working as intended... wonder how much of that is leading to the varied reports?


That and I'm sure everyone has a varying level of how they perceive things in the dark. Some people just see things better at night than others.
Still, after being there 2 different nights we did see it differently each night
So it does change/fluctuate to some degree


----------



## preemiemama

wareagle57 said:


> Pandora at night was my biggest letdown. It was so dark and you couldn't tell where to go. Nothing was as bright as I expected, even after reading how dark it was. On top of that, it was so crowded you could barely move. I don't like crowds, but am always able to push that phobia out when at WDW because I love it so much. I could hardly stand to be in Pandora during EMH at night, while I had no issues there during the day. We found a few hidden areas to get away and I did enjoy it.





AngiTN said:


> This is something I'm seeing more and more comments on and something that is a significant change from opening week.
> They were keeping the crowds low opening week by controlling access. We had no one in most of our photos. Granted, this means there were lines to get in so there were trade offs
> I guess now there are no lines to get in but there are also lots more people in the land.
> Will be interesting to see how it is different when we are back at the end of August





AngiTN said:


> That and I'm sure everyone has a varying level of how they perceive things in the dark. Some people just see things better at night than others.
> Still, after being there 2 different nights we did see it differently each night
> So it does change/fluctuate to some degree



We were there on 6/30 around 8 pm for a FOP FP.  There had been some pretty bad storms earlier that evening, but it did not seem to do much for the wait times/crowding. Even the photopass photographers had lines that were about an hour long.  I will echo the darkness aspect.  It was OK for me at twilight, heading into the ride.  However, once it was truly dark I had a lot of trouble seeing things and knowing where to go.  The crowding did not help.  That area seems small to me, and there were people everywhere.  If it helps for perspective, I always seem to find AK in general hot and crowded when we go in June/July. I felt borderline claustrophobic trying to get to Everest as ROL was letting out as well, so it was not just Pandora.  I did feel it was darker and more crowded than it needed to be in Pandora, though!


----------



## PolyRob

How have the PM EMH hours been with the reduced hours after July 4th? Is there still a long line for FoP that gets cut before entering upon 10pm, or do you think it would be ok to head there after a 10:30 - 10:45pm RoL and attempt stand-by?


----------



## Amy Hammack

Has pandora been all that is open during EMH in the evening still? I have heard occasionally Everest or Dinoland has been open? Will MDE reflect this? Thanks!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Booked FP+ for our trip in Sept yesterday at 11am Eastern. Had no problems getting FP+ for FoP on all 3 of our AK days for a party of 6.


----------



## csgsu

BuckeyeBama said:


> Booked FP+ for our trip in Sept yesterday at 11am Eastern. Had no problems getting FP+ for FoP on all 3 of our AK days for a party of 6.


Our 60 days came up today and we could not get FOP for Sept 6th at all very disappointed


----------



## preemiemama

I have not seen this mentioned, but last Friday when we bought our banshees at Windtraders, the price is now $59.99.  Also, the tutorial on how to use them was given to the group waiting to enter the rookery before letting people in.  There was not a formal "pairing" experience- you went in, looked around, and told the CMs which color you wanted.  Then they handed you a box with the banshee inside.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Any reports on opening now that it's 9am? Are they still allowing people in earlier?
Also, anyone heard anything on PPO at TH? We have one, but I am leaning on canceling it, especially if they are allowing people in at 8:45. (We are heading to river ride at RD)



preemiemama said:


> I have not seen this mentioned, but last Friday when we bought our banshees at Windtraders, the price is now $59.99.  Also, the tutorial on how to use them was given to the group waiting to enter the rookery before letting people in.  There was not a formal "pairing" experience- you went in, looked around, and told the CMs which color you wanted.  Then they handed you a box with the banshee inside.



59.99 now???


----------



## preemiemama

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> 59.99 now???



Plus tax.


----------



## AngiTN

preemiemama said:


> I have not seen this mentioned, but last Friday when we bought our banshees at Windtraders, the price is now $59.99.  Also, the tutorial on how to use them was given to the group waiting to enter the rookery before letting people in.  There was not a formal "pairing" experience- you went in, looked around, and told the CMs which color you wanted.  Then they handed you a box with the banshee inside.


The price change was mentioned in a different thread on the Banshee's. Not a surprise seeing how $49 was really too low. $59 seems a more expected price point and hopefully keeps them on the shelf longer

Did they have all colors again?


----------



## DisTXMom

BuckeyeBama said:


> Booked FP+ for our trip in Sept yesterday at 11am Eastern. Had no problems getting FP+ for FoP on all 3 of our AK days for a party of 6.


This is encouraging!!!  I'm going to keep DAK as our day 3 afternoon because it's leading into thanksgiving and it's only going to get more crazy the closer we get to the holiday.  Crossing fingers we can get FoP but can try standby if we don't.


----------



## preemiemama

AngiTN said:


> The price change was mentioned in a different thread on the Banshee's. Not a surprise seeing how $49 was really too low. $59 seems a more expected price point and hopefully keeps them on the shelf longer
> 
> Did they have all colors again?



No- they were limited.  Red/Orange, Purple/Blue, Orange/Yellow were what we saw last Friday.  There seemed to be a decent number of each of them- and they were bringing out more as we made our purchase.  They put about a dozen or so on display and once you had chosen the color you wanted you told the CM and got the box.  It was a little crazy in that small area!  I saw so many little kids (2-3 years old) grabbing and manhandling the displayed ones... I was surprised!


----------



## Dan Murphy

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> 59.99 now???


That's _*only*_ a 20% increase.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AngiTN said:


> The price change was mentioned in a different thread on the Banshee's. Not a surprise seeing how $49 was really too low. $59 seems a more expected price point and hopefully keeps them on the shelf longer
> 
> Did they have all colors again?


DH, the economist, would be proud of them, reacting to demand like this...


----------



## AngiTN

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> DH, the economist, would be proud of them, reacting to demand like this...


LOL... I would be so disappointed if they hadn't raised the price. I wondered who head rolled when they realized how low the price was to start with? Look how many they sold they lost $10


----------



## BuckeyeBama

AngiTN said:


> LOL... I would be so disappointed if they hadn't raised the price. I wondered who head rolled when they realized how low the price was to start with? Look how many they sold they lost $10


I think that they could have set the price at $99 when the park opened and sold out.


----------



## Bowen9475

We will be in WDW from July 16-31. Our scheduled AK days are the 2 Saturdays, the 22 and 29. We have not been able to get FOP FP and I look pretty often. What would be our best strategy? On both Saturdays AK has EMH from 8-9 am and 10-12 pm. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## capegirl

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Any reports on opening now that it's 9am? Are they still allowing people in earlier?
> Also, anyone heard anything on PPO at TH? We have one, but I am leaning on canceling it, especially if they are allowing people in at 8:45. (We are heading to river ride at RD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59.99 now???



I would also like to know how the 9:00 am opening is working out. We were planning on arriving just before 8am, and I was hoping to get some feedback from the RD crowd.


----------



## rteetz

Interesting that the price in the banshees went up but it probably had to do with supply and demand.


----------



## lklasing

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Any reports on opening now that it's 9am? Are they still allowing people in earlier?



I'm dying to hear this too - we go Sunday morning and I'd love to know what the new SOP is.


----------



## mtemm

I'm interested to see how the 9am rope drop is going too.  We will be there in a few weeks.  We were lucky enough to get a FOP fp+, but hope to have a quick/easy rope drop at Na'vi and wondering what time we should get to AK.


----------



## twebber55

rteetz said:


> Interesting that the price in the banshees went up but it probably had to do with supply and demand.


night blossom also went up so they must be popular as well


----------



## capegirl

twebber55 said:


> night blossom also went up so they must be popular as well



Well I'd better hurry up and get down there before I'm priced out of the night blossom, _and_ the banshee.


----------



## ThistleMae

Bowen9475 said:


> We will be in WDW from July 16-31. Our scheduled AK days are the 2 Saturdays, the 22 and 29. We have not been able to get FOP FP and I look pretty often. What would be our best strategy? On both Saturdays AK has EMH from 8-9 am and 10-12 pm. Thanks for your advice.


Someone else in here mentioned the wait time went down after a thunderstorm when a bunch of people had left the park.  Here's hoping for heavy rain...LOL!


----------



## ThistleMae

My strategy....wait in line.  Bring water and a snack.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AngiTN said:


> LOL... I would be so disappointed if they hadn't raised the price. I wondered who head rolled when they realized how low the price was to start with? Look how many they sold they lost $10



Well, it could have been part of the strategy - st it at a "reasonable" price to drive up demand so now it is the "must have" souvenir and then raise the price to match that elevated demand...

.... or they just messed up 


Wonder if they would ever split the price to where it t is extra $ if you want the whole pairing ceremony vs just giving you one


----------



## TheMaxRebo

twebber55 said:


> night blossom also went up so they must be popular as well



Of all the drinks that is really the only one that is unique and different so not surprised it has become popular as "the" drink/food item to try (well, other than the blue sangria but that was terrible)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ThistleMae said:


> My strategy....wait in line.  Bring water and a snack.



But not too much water - no bathroom in the FoP line remember


----------



## ThistleMae

TheMaxRebo said:


> But not too much water - no bathroom in the FoP line remember


I know....it is a consideration for sure, but I need a drink with my snack...LOL!


----------



## jeanico2000

BuckeyeBama said:


> I think that they could have set the price at $99 when the park opened and sold out.



Holy cow, don't give them ideas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThistleMae

What are you going to do, your kid wants a banchee...will you pay any price?


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

Is the single rider line for FoP open yet? If so, how do waits compare? Does it go alongside the regular queue so you can see the details?


----------



## BigRed98

Did Sautuli Canteen go up in price too? Or was it just the banshee, night blossom and lumpia.


----------



## rteetz

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Is the single rider line for FoP open yet? If so, how do waits compare? Does it go alongside the regular queue so you can see the details?


No it is not.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Did Sautuli Canteen go up in price too? Or was it just the banshee, night blossom and lumpia.


I have not seen anything about Satuli.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> I have not seen anything about Satuli.



Hopefully that doesn't go up in price. I love that place!


----------



## ThistleMae

Doing some packing and adding to my packing list today, among other things of course.  I've given myself ample time between and or before FP+ to wait in line for FOP.  I even changed the times on some of my FP's today, to make sure we had options of when to stand in line.  I just know it's all going to work out just fine.


----------



## mara512

ThistleMae said:


> Doing some packing and adding to my packing list today, among other things of course.  I've given myself ample time between and or before FP+ to wait in line for FOP.  I even changed the times on some of my FP's today, to make sure we had options of when to stand in line.  I just know it's all going to work out just fine.



Attitude is half the battle so yep you will be fine.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> Hopefully that doesn't go up in price. I love that place!



I hope so too.  I thought the portion size of the bowls was pretty good so I could see them maybe cutting back a tad on the portion size rather than raise the price - but who knows


----------



## rteetz

New Pandora themed Magicband!

https://twitter.com/dismagicbands/status/884120715812851717


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> I hope so too.  I thought the portion size of the bowls was pretty good so I could see them maybe cutting back a tad on the portion size rather than raise the price - but who knows



The portions, the variety and the quality of the food is great! That's why it's my new favorite quick service in WDW!


----------



## Cinderella94

Not sure if people are still tracking things like this (been in WDW since last Saturday and haven't checked the DIS during that time), but I wanted to give a report on our timing during the rope drop rush to FOP.
Yesterday, Saturday July 8, was morning EMH at Animal Kingdom - EMH starting at 8:00.

6:25 AM: Got down to the bus stop at Beach Club. Looked at the screen of scheduled bus arrivals and saw that AK didn't have any time listed at all. A Magic Kingdom bus was scheduled to arrive a few minutes later and it did so while we were waiting.
6:30 AM: We called an uber. We wanted to be at the front of the pack, the screen still didn't have an arrival time scheduled, and we were done with waiting.
6:45 or 6:50: Arrived at Animal Kingdom. Two other families were waiting outside of bag check when we arrived. There was one Security officer standing at a table and she told us that they weren't ready for guests yet. We did see many CMs arriving to work. We also saw many busses pulling out of the AK parking lot (for what I imagine is their first run of the day) during this time.
Around 7:15: Bag check opened. I'm terrible at estimating but there was a pretty decent crowd behind us at this point.
7:40: Park opened. We were let in and held at the entrance to the bridge leading up to the tree of life.
7:53ish:  About 10 CMs walked the crowd back to Pandora. I didn't really know where I was going so I don't have a better way to describe this, but one family deviated from the crowd to try and use an alternate route to FOP than the route that the CMs were using to walk us. We met up with them when they were going down a few stairs on the pathway and were made to wait behind the row of CMs anyway.
Not sure exactly what time we entered the ride room but I texted a friend "Done now" at 8:20 A.M.  We also got to skip the second half of the first pre-show, because we were the first ride of the day in that room and the CM said we could save the time. We were in the front of the pack (maybe 15-20 people in front of us) this whole time.

Hope this helps someone! We were very anxious and wanted to make sure we got there as close to first as possible. We had ridden the ride once earlier in the week with a FP and didn't have another one, but wanted to experience it again. I'm so glad we got up that early - it was very worth it.

ETA: When we got off the ride, we walked down the way toward Festival of the Lion King and the line was all the way down at the drink cart right on that pathway in front of FOTLK. A CM was standing there holding an End of the Line sign and told someone that the line was one mile long from that point.

I am sure that had we waited for a bus, we would have been in the middle of that crowd of thousands and spent an hour waiting.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Alrighty so my FP window opened today.

My last WDW park day is 9/15/17 and prior to Pandora opening up I had already chosen AK for my nighttime park (bummer is right now ROL doesn't run on that night).

Knowing that FoP has been difficult I started immediately at 6am for AK evening for 9/15/17--FoP times were wide open for that whole day really and so was NRJ-morning, afternoon and evening all had slots available. I chose one for 3:30-4:30pm for FoP. 9/15/17 represents my 68th day.

Once I selected my other two FPs I went ahead and looked for 9/9/17 which is my first WDW park day and is AK in the morning for me. NRJ was available throughout the day but FoP was not. I decided to not do FPs for NRJ as that morning is also EMH and I've got MK that night so I chose to use our FPs there. But more than likely will go to Pandora in the morning...still trying to figure that plan out if we want to use EMH for the rest of the park or for Pandora..need to talk that part over more with my husband.

Now for me I didn't check the other days in between as I wanted to go ahead and go on with my plans so sorry I can't be much of help on availability for the days other than what I mentioned.

~Check in 9/8/17
~My WDW park days anyways are 9/9/17,9/12/17,9/13/17,9/14/17 and 9/15/17
~My USO park days are 9/10/17,9/11/17 and 9/16/17
~Check out is 9/17/17

ETA: We are 2 people BTW.


----------



## whiporee

I didn't see a thread for this anymore, so I wanted to throw this out.  I'm 6-3, 356, 50-inch pants, and I didn't fit. Made it to the simulator room, but no go after a minute or so of trying. I did fit the test vehicle outside. 

The CMs were very nice, made it seem like the machine was broken so I wouldn't be embarrassed in front of my kids, replaced all of our FPs (even though the kids rode).  But that's my size story, and wanted to let others know that there is a line, and I was over it.  

All in all, Pandora was very cool. At least as well themed as HP with very neat details. I think WDW would have been better served, though, just to make up their own planet or even solar system, because the Avatar world seems quite limiting. 

And the music show was long, condescending and dumb. But the drinks were good


----------



## wenpop

Do you think it was because you were too tall? What part did not fit? My husband is shorter than you and close to your weight.. thanks


----------



## ThistleMae

Cinderella94 said:


> Not sure if people are still tracking things like this (been in WDW since last Saturday and haven't checked the DIS during that time), but I wanted to give a report on our timing during the rope drop rush to FOP.
> Yesterday, Saturday July 8, was morning EMH at Animal Kingdom - EMH starting at 8:00.
> 
> 6:25 AM: Got down to the bus stop at Beach Club. Looked at the screen of scheduled bus arrivals and saw that AK didn't have any time listed at all. A Magic Kingdom bus was scheduled to arrive a few minutes later and it did so while we were waiting.
> 6:30 AM: We called an uber. We wanted to be at the front of the pack, the screen still didn't have an arrival time scheduled, and we were done with waiting.
> 6:45 or 6:50: Arrived at Animal Kingdom. Two other families were waiting outside of bag check when we arrived. There was one Security officer standing at a table and she told us that they weren't ready for guests yet. We did see many CMs arriving to work. We also saw many busses pulling out of the AK parking lot (for what I imagine is their first run of the day) during this time.
> Around 7:15: Bag check opened. I'm terrible at estimating but there was a pretty decent crowd behind us at this point.
> 7:40: Park opened. We were let in and held at the entrance to the bridge leading up to the tree of life.
> 7:53ish:  About 10 CMs walked the crowd back to Pandora. I didn't really know where I was going so I don't have a better way to describe this, but one family deviated from the crowd to try and use an alternate route to FOP than the route that the CMs were using to walk us. We met up with them when they were going down a few stairs on the pathway and were made to wait behind the row of CMs anyway.
> Not sure exactly what time we entered the ride room but I texted a friend "Done now" at 8:20 A.M.  We also got to skip the second half of the first pre-show, because we were the first ride of the day in that room and the CM said we could save the time. We were in the front of the pack (maybe 15-20 people in front of us) this whole time.
> 
> Hope this helps someone! We were very anxious and wanted to make sure we got there as close to first as possible. We had ridden the ride once earlier in the week with a FP and didn't have another one, but wanted to experience it again. I'm so glad we got up that early - it was very worth it.
> 
> ETA: When we got off the ride, we walked down the way toward Festival of the Lion King and the line was all the way down at the drink cart right on that pathway in front of FOTLK. A CM was standing there holding an End of the Line sign and told someone that the line was one mile long from that point.
> 
> I am sure that had we waited for a bus, we would have been in the middle of that crowd of thousands and spent an hour waiting.


Wow, you did good.  I wonder why the line for Lion King was so long?  That's kind of scary.


----------



## wenpop

Just got my FP for FOP, all the morning hours were gone, but luckily I wanted afternoon.... How long is the wait with a fast pass after lunch?


----------



## ThistleMae

whiporee said:


> I didn't see a thread for this anymore, so I wanted to throw this out.  I'm 6-3, 356, 50-inch pants, and I didn't fit. Made it to the simulator room, but no go after a minute or so of trying. I did fit the test vehicle outside.
> 
> The CMs were very nice, made it seem like the machine was broken so I wouldn't be embarrassed in front of my kids, replaced all of our FPs (even though the kids rode).  But that's my size story, and wanted to let others know that there is a line, and I was over it.
> 
> All in all, Pandora was very cool. At least as well themed as HP with very neat details. I think WDW would have been better served, though, just to make up their own planet or even solar system, because the Avatar world seems quite limiting.
> 
> And the music show was long, condescending and dumb. But the drinks were good


I know, no one is talking about this anymore, now that many people have been on the ride.  You are the first in a very long time.  And...the fact that you did fit on the test vehicle is very interesting.  It would be good to know if others have had this issue.  I'm glad the CM's were so diplomatic.  Thanks.


----------



## ucfknight

ThistleMae said:


> Wow, you did good. I wonder why the line for Lion King was so long? That's kind of scary.


That is strange.  I guess silly people will be silly.  That show runs like 9 or 10 times per day almost every hour for the entire time the park is open.  Why waste low-wait ride time waiting in line for a show that will take place (with lower waits) many more times that day?


----------



## AngiTN

whiporee said:


> And the music show was long, condescending and dumb. But the drinks were good


What music show? RoL? Drum circle in Pandora? Trying to figure out what could be condescending about either. Or long



ThistleMae said:


> Wow, you did good.  I wonder why the line for Lion King was so long?  That's kind of scary.





ucfknight said:


> That is strange.  I guess silly people will be silly.  That show runs like 9 or 10 times per day almost every hour for the entire time the park is open.  Why waste low-wait ride time waiting in line for a show that will take place (with lower waits) many more times that day?


PP misunderstood the post. The line for Lion King wasn't long. The line for FoP stretched back nearly to the Lion King theater. That's the way they steer the line when it exceeds the queue


----------



## ucfknight

AngiTN said:


> PP misunderstood the post. The line for Lion King wasn't long. The line for FoP stretched back nearly to the Lion King theater. That's the way they steer the line when it exceeds the queue



That makes much more sense.  Carry on.


----------



## mesaboy2

wenpop said:


> Just got my FP for FOP, all the morning hours were gone, but luckily I wanted afternoon.... How long is the wait with a fast pass after lunch?



It is unusual for FP waits at any normally operating FP attraction to exceed 15-20 minutes, FOP is no exception.


----------



## ThistleMae

ucfknight said:


> That is strange.  I guess silly people will be silly.  That show runs like 9 or 10 times per day almost every hour for the entire time the park is open.  Why waste low-wait ride time waiting in line for a show that will take place (with lower waits) many more times that day?


I know....weird.  My plan would be to duck in when it's like 150 degrees in the shade...LOL!


----------



## ThistleMae

ucfknight said:


> That makes much more sense.  Carry on.


LOL!


----------



## WDWRook

Is there a consensus on the FP+ plans for AK now?  I know we hope to FP FOP (or boat ride if we cannot) and rope drop the boat ride.  What about ROL?  Is that still considered a must FP+ attraction?  Or, can we FP+ for Safari and say River Rapids and then stand by for ROL (or try to score some same day FP+ elsewhere?)  I read elsewhere that many attractions are now easy on standby, like Dinosaur.  Note: our kids are too young and chicken so EE isn't on the list.

We have been to WDW twice in the last two years, but this year we have six in our party (vs four).  Crossing my fingers I can get FOP for all six of us.


----------



## ThistleMae

Does the line for FOP keep moving along or is there a lot of standing in one place?  Bad knees, worse when just standing still.


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> Does the line for FOP keep moving along or is there a lot of standing in one place?  Bad knees, worse when just standing still.


We got in line when it was way back there on the path to Lion King. Our total time was just under 2 hours and in all that time we probably stopped moving 5 min. At least until we got to the merge point with FP riders, where you are divided in to two lines and then sorted to rooms. We really never stopped


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WDWRook said:


> Is there a consensus on the FP+ plans for AK now?  I know we hope to FP FOP (or boat ride if we cannot) and rope drop the boat ride.  What about ROL?  Is that still considered a must FP+ attraction?  Or, can we FP+ for Safari and say River Rapids and then stand by for ROL (or try to score some same day FP+ elsewhere?)  I read elsewhere that many attractions are now easy on standby, like Dinosaur.  Note: our kids are too young and chicken so EE isn't on the list.
> 
> We have been to WDW twice in the last two years, but this year we have six in our party (vs four).  Crossing my fingers I can get FOP for all six of us.



Consensus seems to be to get the FP for FoP b/c even if you do standby for it to see the queue you will want to ride it more than once

as for RoL, seems like there has been very little room for standby most shows o people lien up very early for it - so if it is something you really want to do I suggest FP or dining package for it


----------



## Amy Hammack

Can anyone confirm if any rides beyond Pandora have been opened during EMH? I have heard Everest, Dino, etc were opened occasionally in the past. If the rides are open, will they show up in MDE? Thanks!


----------



## gometros

I'm sure this had been asked before, but I couldn't find it. Is there a baby swap for FoP?


----------



## hsmamato2

Oh my! That sounds like ,if we want to get there early,on an EMH day, we're going to have to uber over ..... ugh!


----------



## randumb0

gometros said:


> I'm sure this had been asked before, but I couldn't find it. Is there a baby swap for FoP?



If you're referring to the child swap tickets, then yes


----------



## pigletto

I am feeling a little bit better about our FP plans now I guess. I had been disappointed to not get a fastpass for our only AK day but we are going to use AM EMH hour and get there at the crack of dawn and ride it at rope drop. Then we plan to ride Navi River Journey . Shortly after we have a FP for river journey again. 
I did have a FP for both Safari and Kali but opted to give up Kali and make one for ROL. I know that hangs up our ability to make fast passes for the day but it's important to us to see ROL as we never have before. There's nothing else that I will die if I don't ride, and I won't mind indoor lines in the afternoon. 
I really debated on this strategy but I think it's the only way to guarantee seeing and doing what we want.


----------



## kurts mom

Cinderella94 said:


> 6:30 AM: We called an uber.


Does uber pick up right in front of the resort


----------



## Music City Mama

Just wanted to tell about my Pandora experience on Tuesday, July 4th.

It was a regular opening day at 8:00 a.m. The plan was to arrive by no later than 7:10, but we didn't get the car parked until around 7:20. It was around 7:30 when we got through the bag check/turnstiles -- we walked over to the Pandora bridge where they were holding everyone until maybe 7:45 (not 100% sure on times). We were definitely at the back of the "early pack", but we only waited in the standby line for FoP for just under 60 minutes.

The plan was to now ride NRJ in the standby line, but for some reason, the ride was down the whole morning, so we never got to ride it.  When we came back that night, the standby was 60 minutes, and I just didn't want to wait that long for it.

However, we also had a 9:00-10:00 FP for FOP, so I'm glad we got to ride it twice, but still wish that we got to experience NRJ.

The land... it really is beautiful. We came back that night after being at MK, and while it was cool, I preferred the daytime. I loved walking into the land from Africa at night and hearing all the sounds -- it was especially neat because there weren't that many people around.

The only thing we had food/drink-wise was the blueberry dessert from Satu'li Canteen and we all liked it. At Windtraders, they were sold out of banshees, but we knew that would probably be the case.

As far as FoP, I think this is a good description from a poster a couple of pages back:



wareagle57 said:


> We all loved FoP, and I was smiling the entire time. But I don't think it's the greatest ride ever like it's been hyped by some. At the end of the day it was just a simulator ride. A very good simulator ride, but just a simulator ride.



I agree with this, although we all really liked it a lot, too. I'm prone to motion sickness and while one spot made me a little lightheaded for a second, it didn't make me feel "nauseous", and there were no lingering effects after getting off the ride. My DH commented that he felt like the air blown on you is like concentrated oxygen and that's part of the "feel good" sensation you get on the ride. I told him I hadn't seen that mentioned anywhere, but it was an interesting thought. I also agree with the reports that the queue moves fast and the time flies compared to other ride queues. I think it's the best ride at Disney right now, but not necessarily better than a couple over at Universal.

Overall, I think Disney did a really good job with the land and I'm glad we got to experience it.


----------



## wareagle57

Music City Mama said:


> My DH commented that he felt like the air blown on you is like concentrated oxygen and that's part of the "feel good" sensation you get on the ride. QUOTE]



Now there is an idea. Drug people on a ride to make them think they had a good time. Heck, just drug everyone as they enter the park and continue to do it all day. Maybe that's what Disney has been doing all along and we just haven't figured it out.


----------



## Music City Mama

pigletto said:


> I am feeling a little bit better about our FP plans now I guess. I had been disappointed to not get a fastpass for our only AK day but we are going to use AM EMH hour and get there at the crack of dawn and ride it at rope drop. Then we plan to ride Navi River Journey . Shortly after we have a FP for river journey again.
> I did have a FP for both Safari and Kali but opted to give up Kali and make one for ROL. I know that hangs up our ability to make fast passes for the day but it's important to us to see ROL as we never have before. There's nothing else that I will die if I don't ride, and I won't mind indoor lines in the afternoon.
> I really debated on this strategy but I think it's the only way to guarantee seeing and doing what we want.



If you're going on a EMH day, you won't need to get there at the crack of dawn. We went last week and didn't get there to almost 7:30 with the park opening at 8:00 (regular opening was at 8:00, not EMH) and we only waited an hour to ride FoP standby.

Also, do they have 2 ROLs on your day? We got back to AK at 10:00 after being at MK earlier, rode EE twice, and then they were practically begging us to come into the 10:30 ROL show to fill the seats. I also missed this last time and was excited to be able to see it finally.


----------



## whiporee

wenpop said:


> Do you think it was because you were too tall? What part did not fit? My husband is shorter than you and close to your weight.. thanks



It was my belly -- the legs fit fine, but the back support wouldn't click. 

As for the music, it was the drum circle thing, and it seemed little big because it was a lot of pipe-ish music without much variation.  I found it condescending because it seemed to be talking of the beauty of Pandora society in comparison to ours. This would be okay, exceptPandora is fictional and pre-industrial, so of course they live in better harmony with their fictional surroundings. The idea of living and blending with nature is awesome on paper, but to promote it as an ideal ignores the practical and realistic implications of that kind of thing.  And to suggest a fictional world as a model is just sort of silly.


----------



## AngiTN

kurts mom said:


> Does uber pick up right in front of the resort


Yes but in some (but not all) resorts they can get you at the building too.


----------



## pigletto

Music City Mama said:


> If you're going on a EMH day, you won't need to get there at the crack of dawn. We went last week and didn't get there to almost 7:30 with the park opening at 8:00 (regular opening was at 8:00, not EMH) and we only waited an hour to ride FoP standby.
> 
> Also, do they have 2 ROLs on your day? We got back to AK at 10:00 after being at MK earlier, rode EE twice, and then they were practically begging us to come into the 10:30 ROL show to fill the seats. I also missed this last time and was excited to be able to see it finally.


That's good to know about the EMH rope drop. 
So far it only appears to be one show of ROL. If they add a second I will drop the fastpass for it.


----------



## mnmhouston

Curious 


Cinderella94 said:


> Not sure if people are still tracking things like this (been in WDW since last Saturday and haven't checked the DIS during that time), but I wanted to give a report on our timing during the rope drop rush to FOP.
> Yesterday, Saturday July 8, was morning EMH at Animal Kingdom - EMH starting at 8:00.
> 
> 6:25 AM: Got down to the bus stop at Beach Club. Looked at the screen of scheduled bus arrivals and saw that AK didn't have any time listed at all. A Magic Kingdom bus was scheduled to arrive a few minutes later and it did so while we were waiting.
> 6:30 AM: We called an uber. We wanted to be at the front of the pack, the screen still didn't have an arrival time scheduled, and we were done with waiting.
> 6:45 or 6:50: Arrived at Animal Kingdom. Two other families were waiting outside of bag check when we arrived. There was one Security officer standing at a table and she told us that they weren't ready for guests yet. We did see many CMs arriving to work. We also saw many busses pulling out of the AK parking lot (for what I imagine is their first run of the day) during this time.
> Around 7:15: Bag check opened. I'm terrible at estimating but there was a pretty decent crowd behind us at this point.
> 7:40: Park opened. We were let in and held at the entrance to the bridge leading up to the tree of life.
> 7:53ish:  About 10 CMs walked the crowd back to Pandora. I didn't really know where I was going so I don't have a better way to describe this, but one family deviated from the crowd to try and use an alternate route to FOP than the route that the CMs were using to walk us. We met up with them when they were going down a few stairs on the pathway and were made to wait behind the row of CMs anyway.
> Not sure exactly what time we entered the ride room but I texted a friend "Done now" at 8:20 A.M.  We also got to skip the second half of the first pre-show, because we were the first ride of the day in that room and the CM said we could save the time. We were in the front of the pack (maybe 15-20 people in front of us) this whole time.
> 
> Hope this helps someone! We were very anxious and wanted to make sure we got there as close to first as possible. We had ridden the ride once earlier in the week with a FP and didn't have another one, but wanted to experience it again. I'm so glad we got up that early - it was very worth it.
> 
> ETA: When we got off the ride, we walked down the way toward Festival of the Lion King and the line was all the way down at the drink cart right on that pathway in front of FOTLK. A CM was standing there holding an End of the Line sign and told someone that the line was one mile long from that point.
> 
> I am sure that had we waited for a bus, we would have been in the middle of that crowd of thousands and spent an hour waiting.



Curious on how NRJ was at rope drop.  That is our RD focus as we have a FOP FP later in the day.


----------



## rteetz

Thanks to everyone who participate in this thread especially those there now or just back. With D23 this weekend I will likely not be on this thread much. If something needs to be added or changed on the first page please tag me or PM me.


----------



## dorchrislen

I haven't seen a response to the question about how rope drop has been for a non-EMH day. We are going Friday and the park opens at nine. We were planning on getting there at 7:30.


----------



## capegirl

Has anyone


dorchrislen said:


> I haven't seen a response to the question about how rope drop has been for a non-EMH day. We are going Friday and the park opens at nine. We were planning on getting there at 7:30.



Also waiting for a 9:00am report. We are going to drive to AK, and 7:30 was our plan too.


----------



## Cinderella94

AngiTN said:


> What music show? RoL? Drum circle in Pandora? Trying to figure out what could be condescending about either. Or long
> 
> 
> 
> PP misunderstood the post. The line for Lion King wasn't long. The line for FoP stretched back nearly to the Lion King theater. That's the way they steer the line when it exceeds the queue


Yes, this is what I meant : thanks for clarifying for me.


----------



## Cinderella94

hsmamato2 said:


> Oh my! That sounds like ,if we want to get there early,on an EMH day, we're going to have to uber over ..... ugh!


I would definitely say yes. Once the busses started arriving it was in droves and I was very glad to be in front of them all.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

mnmhouston said:


> us on how NRJ was at rope drop. That is our RD focus as we have a FOP FP later in the day


That's how we booked ours. We did padora at rope drop this morning. NRJ was listed at 20 min. Took only 10 -- just about a walk on. Our FP for FOP was at 330pm. It's worth all the hype.

Big disappointment -- they were out of banshees. Anyone have any luck with customer relations in fixing it? We have AK on plan for one day...


----------



## AngiTN

Tiki Birdland said:


> That's how we booked ours. We did padora at rope drop this morning. NRJ was listed at 20 min. Took only 10 -- just about a walk on. Our FP for FOP was at 330pm. It's worth all the hype.
> 
> Big disappointment -- they were out of banshees. Anyone have any luck with customer relations in fixing it? We have AK on plan for one day...


There was another thread about them a few weeks back and the poster said they went to concierge at their resort and asked them to check stock each day. When they finally had success the poster said they hightailed it to AK and bought them. No one else has offered up another successful method to check


----------



## wenpop

whiporee said:


> It was my belly -- the legs fit fine, but the back support wouldn't click.



He wears a 46/48, do you think that means he will not fit in the ride, He will have to double up on his diet we are on, maybe by sept he will lose a bit to fit better on the ride, I don't want him to miss it.... thank you.....


----------



## preemiemama

AngiTN said:


> There was another thread about them a few weeks back and the poster said they went to concierge at their resort and asked them to check stock each day. When they finally had success the poster said they hightailed it to AK and bought them. No one else has offered up another successful method to check



When I was there last week, the woman in line ahead of me said she called central purchasing (I believe)?  They had told her there were not any/any expected in.  So, she was surprised to be in line to get one.  She did speak to a manager in Windtraders who was surprised because purchasing was supposed to be giving out accurate availability information.  Not exactly a successful method, but perhaps something else to try?


----------



## whiporee

wenpop said:


> He wears a 46/48, do you think that means he will not fit in the ride, He will have to double up on his diet we are on, maybe by sept he will lose a bit to fit better on the ride, I don't want him to miss it.... thank you.....



My guess is he'll be fine. He might want to wear tighter pants than he usually does, or something like spanx to be safe.  

I don't think I was far off, and I'm bigger than him.


----------



## ThistleMae

AngiTN said:


> We got in line when it was way back there on the path to Lion King. Our total time was just under 2 hours and in all that time we probably stopped moving 5 min. At least until we got to the merge point with FP riders, where you are divided in to two lines and then sorted to rooms. We really never stopped


Good news, thanks...I hope I can make it!


----------



## ThistleMae

whiporee said:


> It was my belly -- the legs fit fine, but the back support wouldn't click.
> 
> As for the music, it was the drum circle thing, and it seemed little big because it was a lot of pipe-ish music without much variation.  I found it condescending because it seemed to be talking of the beauty of Pandora society in comparison to ours. This would be okay, exceptPandora is fictional and pre-industrial, so of course they live in better harmony with their fictional surroundings. The idea of living and blending with nature is awesome on paper, but to promote it as an ideal ignores the practical and realistic implications of that kind of thing.  And to suggest a fictional world as a model is just sort of silly.


I haven't heard the song but perhaps the message is to take care of the planet.  Fictional or not...we all really need to do that.  I was on a cruise once, swimming on one of the Island stops and a woman, who was smoking in the water, threw her cigarette butt right in the ocean!  Talk about disrespect.


----------



## winterman

Like everyone else, we will try to get FP+ for FOP. Can anyone tell me how much time the FP+ line takes? We will have to do child swap and don't want to have to wait for ever.


----------



## Beer Me

Quick report on rope dropping FoP yesterday with morning EMH 8am open.  We hoped to take a bus from BC and arrived at the bus stop at 6:45. The only bus listed on the board was for MK.  We had a car so just decided to drive ourselves and got to AK a little after 7.  We were nearly first in line at bag check but they didn't start until 7:30.  Gates opened about 7:45 and we were held inside the park at two different spots for a few minutes.  We practically walked on the ride and were finished by 8:15.  

I think we could have got there 30 minutes later and been ok.  

The ride is great. Definitely worth some extra effort in the morning if you can't get a FP.


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> I haven't heard the song but perhaps the message is to take care of the planet.  Fictional or not...we all really need to do that.  I was on a cruise once, swimming on one of the Island stops and a woman, who was smoking in the water, threw her cigarette butt right in the ocean!  Talk about disrespect.


It's about taking care of and living in harmony with the planet, and with each other. I didn't take the message the same way the PP did. 



winterman said:


> Like everyone else, we will try to get FP+ for FOP. Can anyone tell me how much time the FP+ line takes? We will have to do child swap and don't want to have to wait for ever.


No different any any other FP line on any other ride on property, from no minutes to 15, 20 min, till you reach the merge point. They can back up some, just like any other ride. More if there has been an outage. But it's really rare for it to back up more than that. From the merge point you'll have another 15, 20 min or so, includes preshows and ride time. Again will depend on any outages which will back up waits. We had no wait at all before the merge point


----------



## AngelDisney

Thanks for all the invaluable insights and advice! We will be staying at BC in August. From what I have read about AK morning EMH, the best strategy is to Uber or drive from BC to AK around 6:45-7:00 am. That's the time we plan to ride FoP standby to experience the queue. We have FP for DHS that day and FoP FP for another day.


----------



## hsmamato2

so it looks like it's about 8-10 bucks for Uber from our hotel- think there are any issues with calling one at 7 am? or do the drivers kind of know that's a big call time?  I'm hoping if all goes to my plan- I can uber over at R/D, but have a fp+ ready for later in the day and see it twice......


----------



## back2disney

Does anyone know what time they are closing the standby line to non-resort guests on FOP with the 10pm close?


----------



## AngiTN

hsmamato2 said:


> so it looks like it's about 8-10 bucks for Uber from our hotel- think there are any issues with calling one at 7 am? or do the drivers kind of know that's a big call time?  I'm hoping if all goes to my plan- I can uber over at R/D, but have a fp+ ready for later in the day and see it twice......


No issues with finding Uber or Lyft at 7AM. We use them in the morning a lot. I always opt to use them (not just for AK) vs buses in the mornings because it means we can sleep longer. I'll pay $10 to sleep an extra hour


----------



## dpndka

I just got back, and FOP was awesome!

We had to change our AK day 2 days before our trip so lost FP+ for FOP. But I kept trying daily to grab FP+ and got it for NRJ only.
On the morning of our AK day, I canceled the NRJ FP+ by accident and panicked but then tried for FP+ for NRJ again and voila, got it!  then tried to get FP+ for NRJ but apparently, you can only get FP+ for either NRJ or FOP on same day not both.  is that right?


----------



## Minniedap

If we get to AK at 8 on a EMH morning how long has the wait been for NRJ without fast pass. Thought if we wait until 8 we might miss the RD rush.


----------



## AngiTN

dpndka said:


> I just got back, and FOP was awesome!
> 
> We had to change our AK day 2 days before our trip so lost FP+ for FOP. But I kept trying daily to grab FP+ and got it for NRJ only.
> On the morning of our AK day, I canceled the NRJ FP+ by accident and panicked but then tried for FP+ for NRJ again and voila, got it!  *then tried to get FP+ for NRJ but apparently, you can only get FP+ for either NRJ or FOP on same day not both.  is that right?*


Correct. They are both Tier 1 rides


----------



## mnmhouston

Minniedap said:


> If we get to AK at 8 on a EMH morning how long has the wait been for NRJ without fast pass. Thought if we wait until 8 we might miss the RD rush.



Would be interested to know as well.  I have been trying to track wait times on MDX and they don't seem too bad at park opening times.  Anyone with real world experience?


----------



## ucfknight

Minniedap said:


> If we get to AK at 8 on a EMH morning how long has the wait been for NRJ without fast pass. Thought if we wait until 8 we might miss the RD rush.


Everybody is going to FOP.  Until they start getting off that ride around 20 minutes after park opens you should be able to walk on NRJ.


----------



## lklasing

I don't think anyone has given a 9:00 opening report yet, so here's our experience from Sunday, July 9 - 9:00 opening with no EMH:

I planned all along to get an uber, so I ordered one from the resort (SSR) at 7:40.  As I was waiting on the uber, an AK bus pulled up but I waited on the uber since I already had him on the way and the bus would have still stopped at a few other internal bus stops on the way.  I arrived right at 8:00 and got dropped off as close as you can get, which was nice.  My daughter was already in the passholder line so I was a little closer than I would have been otherwise if she hadn't beat me there.  All lines went back to at least the back of the ticket buildings by then.

Right at 8:20, they started scanning tickets and letting us in.  We had great luck in our passholder line, definitely moving faster than the other lines.  Our theory was that passholders would be more likely to know how to handle the ticket scanning process, and I think we were right.  There were lots of big tour groups and those sometimes seemed to get hung up, along with families getting into a park for the first time and having trouble with fingerprints, etc.

Anyway, the group was walked all the way back to the bridge right past Tiffins.  I believe they stopped the group right at the mid-point of the bridge.  We were right at the start of the bridge.  We watched as the area behind us got more and more full, finally filling up to where we couldn't see the end.

Right at 8:40, they started walking us all the way in.  They directed anyone going to NRJ to the left and everyone else (at least 95% of the group) to the right toward FOP.  It was extremely orderly - no running, no cutting in line unless someone stopped to take a picture, etc.  Our group did stop at the FP entrance to start the clock on my daughter's disability pass (she was injured the day before we left and couldn't stand still for a long wait), and then got back in the standby line and walked on toward the ride.  Activating the disability pass only took about 30 seconds but a good number of people passed us while we did that.

I didn't keep track of exact times for anything after that, other than looking when we exited and seeing that it was 9:07.  

We then went to NRJ which posted a 30 minute wait, with touring plans saying that it would be 20 minutes.  We rode standby, and the wait was at least 30 minutes, but probably no more than 35 max.

The kids then rode again with the disability pass and I grabbed some excellent oatmeal from the canteen.  It was right at 10:00 that they entered the line for FOP the second time.

Bottom line for us: Even though you still have to wait a good while, it was worth it for us to get there at least an hour early for the regular opening.  FOP is AMAZING and well worth doing, but I can't fathom waiting in any line for 2+ hours.  It was so much easier for us to wait about 45 minutes, but have it staggered between waiting to get into the park, then at the bridge, and then just a little in line.  If I were to go back again for a 9:00 opening, I'd do it exactly the same way, except possibly shoot for getting there at 7:50.

Y'all have fun!  FOP is truly astronomical.


----------



## capegirl

lklasing said:


> I don't think anyone has given a 9:00 opening report yet, so here's our experience from Sunday, July 9 - 9:00 opening with no EMH:
> 
> I planned all along to get an uber, so I ordered one from the resort (SSR) at 7:40.  As I was waiting on the uber, an AK bus pulled up but I waited on the uber since I already had him on the way and the bus would have still stopped at a few other internal bus stops on the way.  I arrived right at 8:00 and got dropped off as close as you can get, which was nice.  My daughter was already in the passholder line so I was a little closer than I would have been otherwise if she hadn't beat me there.  All lines went back to at least the back of the ticket buildings by then.
> 
> Right at 8:20, they started scanning tickets and letting us in.  We had great luck in our passholder line, definitely moving faster than the other lines.  Our theory was that passholders would be more likely to know how to handle the ticket scanning process, and I think we were right.  There were lots of big tour groups and those sometimes seemed to get hung up, along with families getting into a park for the first time and having trouble with fingerprints, etc.
> 
> Anyway, the group was walked all the way back to the bridge right past Tiffins.  I believe they stopped the group right at the mid-point of the bridge.  We were right at the start of the bridge.  We watched as the area behind us got more and more full, finally filling up to where we couldn't see the end.
> 
> Right at 8:40, they started walking us all the way in.  They directed anyone going to NRJ to the left and everyone else (at least 95% of the group) to the right toward FOP.  It was extremely orderly - no running, no cutting in line unless someone stopped to take a picture, etc.  Our group did stop at the FP entrance to start the clock on my daughter's disability pass (she was injured the day before we left and couldn't stand still for a long wait), and then got back in the standby line and walked on toward the ride.  Activating the disability pass only took about 30 seconds but a good number of people passed us while we did that.
> 
> I didn't keep track of exact times for anything after that, other than looking when we exited and seeing that it was 9:07.
> 
> We then went to NRJ which posted a 30 minute wait, with touring plans saying that it would be 20 minutes.  We rode standby, and the wait was at least 30 minutes, but probably no more than 35 max.
> 
> The kids then rode again with the disability pass and I grabbed some excellent oatmeal from the canteen.  It was right at 10:00 that they entered the line for FOP the second time.
> 
> Bottom line for us: Even though you still have to wait a good while, it was worth it for us to get there at least an hour early for the regular opening.  FOP is AMAZING and well worth doing, but I can't fathom waiting in any line for 2+ hours.  It was so much easier for us to wait about 45 minutes, but have it staggered between waiting to get into the park, then at the bridge, and then just a little in line.  If I were to go back again for a 9:00 opening, I'd do it exactly the same way, except possibly shoot for getting there at 7:50.
> 
> Y'all have fun!  FOP is truly astronomical.



Thank you for the excellent 9:00am report; a few of us have been anxiously waiting.  We will be driving to AK and we were planning on a 7:30 am arrival. Happy to hear everything went well for you!


----------



## rteetz

back2disney said:


> Does anyone know what time they are closing the standby line to non-resort guests on FOP with the 10pm close?


Last report I saw was they weren't closing it until 10.


----------



## back2disney

Cool! Thank you


----------



## ThistleMae

rteetz said:


> Last report I saw was they weren't closing it until 10.


Really, that would be awesome!  I hope we can get in line after Rol.


----------



## ucfknight

rteetz said:


> Last report I saw was they weren't closing it until 10.


I have recently personally experienced the line still being open to day guests right up to the time EMH started.  I haven't seen any reports of them cutting off the line early for several weeks.


----------



## ToyStory3

Has it been difficult to get NRJ FPs at 60 days?  Or are the FOP FPs difficult to get? Thanks!


----------



## dina444444

ToyStory3 said:


> Has it been difficult to get NRJ FPs at 60 days?  Or are the FOP FPs difficult to get? Thanks!


FoP is what is difficult to get, NRJ you can usually still book at the 30 day mark.


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

wenpop said:


> He wears a 46/48, do you think that means he will not fit in the ride, He will have to double up on his diet we are on, maybe by sept he will lose a bit to fit better on the ride, I don't want him to miss it.... thank you.....


I'm 6'2" and 235. 42" waist. I had no problem at all fitting. I bet a 46" waist would fit


----------



## smidgy

ucfknight said:


> I have recently personally experienced the line still being open to day guests right up to the time EMH started.  I haven't seen any reports of them cutting off the line early for several weeks.



wait.. you mean nighttime EMH? I didn't think Ak had night time EMH anymore... did this change since they opened pandora?


----------



## smidgy

ok I just looked on disney's website and I see nighttime EMH almost every night in July.. but not in sept. when we are going.. I wonder if they will add it later? it would be nice to know before I make my FP selections thursday at the crack of dawn! lol


----------



## dina444444

smidgy said:


> wait.. you mean nighttime EMH? I didn't think Ak had night time EMH anymore... did this change since they opened pandora?


Nighttime EMH began when Pandora opened and it's been nightly specifically for Pandora and is currently running through mid August. The rest of the park is typically not open for evening EMH.


----------



## Cinderella94

smidgy said:


> ok I just looked on disney's website and I see nighttime EMH almost every night in July.. but not in sept. when we are going.. I wonder if they will add it later? it would be nice to know before I make my FP selections thursday at the crack of dawn! lol


They didn't announce this second round of AK EMHs (the July 5 - mid August ones) until around July 1. I wouldn't count on knowing any time soon if it will be extended.


----------



## ThistleMae

ucfknight said:


> I have recently personally experienced the line still being open to day guests right up to the time EMH started.  I haven't seen any reports of them cutting off the line early for several weeks.


That would be super great for us....fingers crossed!


----------



## ThistleMae

Is ROL close to FOP?  Want to rush over to get in that line.


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> Is ROL close to FOP?  Want to rush over to get in that line.


No. RoL is right across the park from EE (as in EE overlooks the theater). So it's in Asia
Pandora is across the park, closer to the entrance area, on the other side of Africa.
So you have to go through Asia and cross Africa to enter Pandora.
Though I never have figured out for sure if it would be faster to go out through DinoLand and across the front of the Tree of Life and in to the main entrance of Pandora or if it would be faster to go down towards Kali, turn and go towards Safari and then down towards Lion King and in the back way, since that takes you right towards the FoP entrance.
We did both and I'm not sure what was better


----------



## ErinsMommy

Anyone's FP window open in the last day or 2 that can report if they got FP+ for FOP early on in their stay? My FP+ window doesnt' open until Monday and we're going to AK on day 3 and wondering the likelihood of getting a FP+.  Thanks!


----------



## AngiTN

ErinsMommy said:


> Anyone's FP window open in the last day or 2 that can report if they got FP+ for FOP early on in their stay? My FP+ window doesnt' open until Monday and we're going to AK on day 3 and wondering the likelihood of getting a FP+.  Thanks!


I can look for 60 days out and just checked for 1 for Sept 10. There are NO FP left for FoP on this day, or any day actually. So I'm thinking it's not looking good for early in a trip. At least until they extend hours. I think that's hurting right now more than anything, the park hours are shorter and they don't take FP for FoP till closing


----------



## ErinsMommy

AngiTN said:


> I can look for 60 days out and just checked for 1 for Sept 10. There are NO FP left for FoP on this day, or any day actually. So I'm thinking it's not looking good for early in a trip. At least until they extend hours. I think that's hurting right now more than anything, the park hours are shorter and they don't take FP for FoP till closing



Oh bummer, thank you for looking though!


----------



## ThistleMae

AngiTN said:


> No. RoL is right across the park from EE (as in EE overlooks the theater). So it's in Asia
> Pandora is across the park, closer to the entrance area, on the other side of Africa.
> So you have to go through Asia and cross Africa to enter Pandora.
> Though I never have figured out for sure if it would be faster to go out through DinoLand and across the front of the Tree of Life and in to the main entrance of Pandora or if it would be faster to go down towards Kali, turn and go towards Safari and then down towards Lion King and in the back way, since that takes you right towards the FoP entrance.
> We did both and I'm not sure what was better


Thanks, I'm going to study the map and make a plan.


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> Thanks, I'm going to study the map and make a plan.


Keep in mind they use crowd control after RoL and sometimes you are required to go a certain direction. Be prepared with 2 plans, one sending you each way, depends on where you sit and what they are doing that night. I've seen them do both way, no crowd control and tight crowd control.


----------



## ThistleMae

AngiTN said:


> Keep in mind they use crowd control after RoL and sometimes you are required to go a certain direction. Be prepared with 2 plans, one sending you each way, depends on where you sit and what they are doing that night. I've seen them do both way, no crowd control and tight crowd control.


Good to know...thanks.  Why does everything Disney have to be so complicated...LOL?  It's a good thing I'm a planner!  You are always so helpful Angi...thanks again.


----------



## PrincessV

Back from a week+ at WDW and haven't had time to catch up, so forgive me if  this is old news...

No Banshees in stock our first AK day, but they had some our second AK day; seems to be hit or miss.

Used FP for NRR and glad we did! It was nice, pleasant, pretty, and I'd absolutely do it again, but wouldn't wait more than 15-20 mins.

Hoped for a chance to ride FOP standby, but an hour wait is my limit and it wasn't ever that low at a time that worked for us. I found the drop-off to be between 4-6pm, down to about an hour, but both days we were in the middle of something else and couldn't dash over for it.

Rode FOP via FP and had a 10-15 min wait. Multiple ride seats not working, CMs seemed pretty confused with seating/numbers, and my poor "banshee" had some breathing issues: instead of smooth inhales/exhales, the knee pads were all jerky. A little discouraging for a ride only open a month+, but still a fun time!

Finally ate at Satu'Li and it was good. I had the tofu bowl over greens with the black bean vinaigrette, and my son had the kids' chicken bowl over rice. Nothing that really wowed me, but a light, healthy meal.

I have to admit that Pandora didn't amaze me the second and third visits - still beautiful, but I feel like we've explored it thoroughly and there's not anything outside of the rides to draw us back for extended periods. If I wasn't semi-local and only visited once a year or less, I think I'd feel differently.


----------



## ThistleMae

You know, so many folks have had different opinions, as expected.  I'm leaving next week and am going to watch the Avatar movie again before I go...setting the mood for myself.  I'm not the disappointed kind, so I think I'll love it no matter what.  I see that Pandora is across from ROL....do you have to go to the tree of life to enter Pandora?  I only have old park maps so I can't see the new routes, if any.  It doesn't look like there are any shortcuts to get in.


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> You know, so many folks have had different opinions, as expected.  I'm leaving next week and am going to watch the Avatar movie again before I go...setting the mood for myself.  I'm not the disappointed kind, so I think I'll love it no matter what.  *I see that Pandora is across from ROL.*...do you have to go to the tree of life to enter Pandora?  I only have old park maps so I can't see the new routes, if any.  It doesn't look like there are any shortcuts to get in.


No, You are missing something. Either not clear on where Pandora is or not clear on where RoL is
Off to get Robo's maps for you

ETA -
Here, this help?


----------



## FourLeafClover

FOP standby wait only 80 minutes now?!?! Never see it go below 120!

Is it raining?

Am I the only one who obsessively checks wait times more than a month out


----------



## mtemm

I'm a couple of weeks out so have been obsessively checking wait times. Earlier this morning FOP was at 240!  Was already at 60 about 8:50 when I first checked.  Am wondering what time rope drop was (supposed to be 9).


----------



## bethbuchall

FourLeafClover said:


> FOP standby wait only 80 minutes now?!?! Never see it go below 120!
> 
> Is it raining?
> 
> Am I the only one who obsessively checks wait times more than a month out



I've been doing that, too, and also playing the "is it raining?" game. Right now, just about everything outside at MK is closed, so I think there must be a storm in the area. I wish you could see that on MDE, but I realize that isn't really part of the functionality.


----------



## AngiTN

bethbuchall said:


> I've been doing that, too, and also playing the "is it raining?" game. Right now, just about everything outside at MK is closed, so I think there must be a storm in the area. I wish you could see that on MDE, but I realize that isn't really part of the functionality.


Just open any radar app on your phone and pull up FL


----------



## bethbuchall

AngiTN said:


> Just open any radar app on your phone and pull up FL



That's what I usually do, but I like to look around at what's open and isn't and how the lines look first to see if I can guess. Sometimes it's the little things.


----------



## HillsboroHoppers

ErinsMommy said:


> Anyone's FP window open in the last day or 2 that can report if they got FP+ for FOP early on in their stay? My FP+ window doesnt' open until Monday and we're going to AK on day 3 and wondering the likelihood of getting a FP+.  Thanks!



We are going Sept 6-12 and our 60 days was Saturday.  There are just 2 of us, so I know that makes it easier to get FP.  I was only able to get NRJ on our arrival day, second day is our MNSSHP and we are not going to the parks before the party.  I was able to get FOP for our 3rd day and also for our 7th day.  I did not look for it on the other days, as it was not in our plans to go to AK those days.  Good luck, I hope you get your FP!


----------



## ErinsMommy

HillsboroHoppers said:


> We are going Sept 6-12 and our 60 days was Saturday.  There are just 2 of us, so I know that makes it easier to get FP.  I was only able to get NRJ on our arrival day, second day is our MNSSHP and we are not going to the parks before the party.  I was able to get FOP for our 3rd day and also for our 7th day.  I did not look for it on the other days, as it was not in our plans to go to AK those days.  Good luck, I hope you get your FP!



Thank you! Worse case we hightail it over to AK that day for early EMH and just hope for the best


----------



## mouseclick1

How have the lines been for Navi River Journey during evening EMH?


----------



## rteetz

Apparently B-mode Shaman is a screen that is put in place where the Shaman normally is. The screen depicts the Shaman as it is if it were there.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

rteetz said:


> Apparently B-mode Shaman is a screen that is put in place where the Shaman normally is. The screen depicts the Shaman as it is if it were there.


Ugh!

It looks like the Shaman needs to sing a parody of the Yeti's parody.


----------



## Lesley Wake

rteetz said:


> Apparently B-mode Shaman is a screen that is put in place where the Shaman normally is. The screen depicts the Shaman as it is if it were there.


Has the shaman been inoperative already?!? I was really looking forward to seeing it in September; will it be up and running then?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Apparently B-mode Shaman is a screen that is put in place where the Shaman normally is. The screen depicts the Shaman as it is if it were there.


Is that already not working?? Eesh.


----------



## mara512

rteetz said:


> Apparently B-mode Shaman is a screen that is put in place where the Shaman normally is. The screen depicts the Shaman as it is if it were there.



This is just an FYI right??? The Shaman has not gone down has it??


----------



## AngiTN

mara512 said:


> This is just an FYI right??? The Shaman has not gone down has it??


She has been down. The entire ride was off line for a day or so while they worked on her. But, I thought they had her fixed. Hopefully, part of the fix during the outage was to put in a temp option so when she goes down in the future they can put the screen out and keep the ride going till she's working again, instead of taking the ride down.
Granted, I may be wrong and maybe she's been down and the screen is their fix because she's not working at all. This would be very disappointing for certain.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Apparently B-mode Shaman is a screen that is put in place where the Shaman normally is. The screen depicts the Shaman as it is if it were there.



I guess good they have a back-up plan - but, while I enjoy the entire ride, seeing the amazing animatronic that is the Shaman really is the payoff for the ride ... If I waited 30+ minutes only to find out the Shamen wasn't working, I'd be pretty upset


----------



## preemiemama

AngiTN said:


> She has been down. The entire ride was off line for a day or so while they worked on her. But, I thought they had her fixed. Hopefully, part of the fix during the outage was to put in a temp option so when she goes down in the future they can put the screen out and keep the ride going till she's working again, instead of taking the ride down.
> Granted, I may be wrong and maybe she's been down and the screen is their fix because she's not working at all. This would be very disappointing for certain.



She was working as far as I could tell on 7/3 when we were there.  It did not appear to be a screen. Could be she went down after that...


----------



## AngiTN

preemiemama said:


> She was working as far as I could tell on 7/3 when we were there.  It did not appear to be a screen. Could be she went down after that...


Good. The 3rd would have been after the outage. So it does sound like the screen is for use when she goes down. I guess the bad news is she must go down enough that they needed a screen at all. If she didn't go down often they wouldn't have needed a screen


----------



## preemiemama

I don't 100% guarantee it was the real deal- it could have been a very good screen- I had been delayed waiting for/traveling on a bus and was late to meet my extended family for breakfast so I may have been a little distracted!  However, I was pretty intent on the animatronic- I wanted to see how amazing she was.  So unless it was a very well done screen, I'm 99.9% sure she was operational.  I asked DS and DH who were with me, and they are agreeing that it did not appear to be a screen!

Also, @AngiTN, you were credited for my knowing how to get to Pandora in the first place.  Staying to the left was exactly what I needed to know to get us in quickly for both of our visits! The family says thanks...


----------



## ThistleMae

I'm least familiar with the map of AK.  It's only been a half day park for me and I always seem to get lost.  I'm perfect at all three of the other parks, I just don't know why I have such a hard time navigating AK.  There is lots of stuff there!


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> I'm least familiar with the map of AK.  It's only been a half day park for me and I always seem to get lost.  I'm perfect at all three of the other parks, I just don't know why I have such a hard time navigating AK.  There is lots of stuff there!


It was the last of the parks I mastered. It's harder for me than the others for some reason.


----------



## rteetz

Lesley Wake said:


> Has the shaman been inoperative already?!? I was really looking forward to seeing it in September; will it be up and running then?



Last time they shut down the entire ride. I have heard that the shaman is can be lowered into a basement of sorts so she can be worked on. I'm assuming that was done here and then a screen comes up to replace it. This is not something I expect to be down long term.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is that already not working?? Eesh.



Last time they shut the entire ride down.



mara512 said:


> This is just an FYI right??? The Shaman has not gone down has it??



The shaman has gone down.



AngiTN said:


> She has been down. The entire ride was off line for a day or so while they worked on her. But, I thought they had her fixed. Hopefully, part of the fix during the outage was to put in a temp option so when she goes down in the future they can put the screen out and keep the ride going till she's working again, instead of taking the ride down.
> Granted, I may be wrong and maybe she's been down and the screen is their fix because she's not working at all. This would be very disappointing for certain.



Yep. I can't see them not having her work at all and this being their fix. This has to be temporary just so they can keep the ride running.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess good they have a back-up plan - but, while I enjoy the entire ride, seeing the amazing animatronic that is the Shaman really is the payoff for the ride ... If I waited 30+ minutes only to find out the Shamen wasn't working, I'd be pretty upset



I would be upset as well.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

AngiTN said:


> It was the last of the parks I mastered. It's harder for me than the others for some reason.


I always get lost at HS.  AK is much, much easier for me to navigate.


----------



## ThistleMae

AngiTN said:


> It was the last of the parks I mastered. It's harder for me than the others for some reason.


I know...right!  Once you get in there, its a jumble!


----------



## ThistleMae

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> I always get lost at HS.  AK is much, much easier for me to navigate.


Really...wow...I guess I need to focus on AK this year, which I will because of Pandora.  It is my mission to know AK like "the back of my hand" (to quote an old euphemism...LOL!)


----------



## hultrain

So I'm just now getting around to planning our FP and haven't been paying attention recently.  I understand that FoP is a very hard FP to get unless you book it for later in your trip.  How about the River Journey--any easier?


----------



## ThistleMae

hultrain said:


> So I'm just now getting around to planning our FP and haven't been paying attention recently.  I understand that FoP is a very hard FP to get unless you book it for later in your trip.  How about the River Journey--any easier?


I couldn't book until 30 days out and I had no problem getting ROL or Navi but I did go online at 7 a.m. each day.


----------



## quikah

As far as I remember the shaman was working when we went July 5. I wasn't aware of the screen replacement at the time, though i hope i would have noticed it.


----------



## preemiemama

ThistleMae said:


> I'm least familiar with the map of AK.  It's only been a half day park for me and I always seem to get lost.  I'm perfect at all three of the other parks, I just don't know why I have such a hard time navigating AK.  There is lots of stuff there!


Exactly why  I needed the help!  I get lost in that park all the time...


----------



## tookydo

Just left animal kingdom.  Shaman was working today.


----------



## rteetz

tookydo said:


> Just left animal kingdom.  Shaman was working today.


Good to know thanks!


----------



## Mlglass

What time are they allowing guests in AK when the park opens at 9:00? We are going to be in AK Aug. 30, We were unable to get FOP fp, but do have 8:00 reservations at Tusker House...If we can head over to Pandora by 8:40 is that really enough the be able to ride FOP with out a terrible wait? Thank you for any insight!


----------



## wdhinn89

What do you do with your bags while on the FOP ride?


----------



## Capang

wdhinn89 said:


> What do you do with your bags while on the FOP ride?


They go in bins behind the ride vehicle.


----------



## vinotinto

ThistleMae said:


> You know, so many folks have had different opinions, as expected.  *I'm leaving next week and am going to watch the Avatar movie again before I go...setting the mood for myself.  I'm not the disappointed kind, so I think I'll love it no matter what*.  I see that Pandora is across from ROL....do you have to go to the tree of life to enter Pandora?  I only have old park maps so I can't see the new routes, if any.  It doesn't look like there are any shortcuts to get in.


I had seen the movie at the theater when it first came out and loved it, but I had not seen it again since then and my kids had never even heard of it. So, this past weekend, I rented it from Amazon. We all enjoyed it very much and I feel gives context to what we will see in the trip. I know there were lots of questions when Pandora was first announced about the appeal to different ages, etc., and I will say that my kids are very different from each other and we all usually like different things and yet, we all liked it. So, definitely recommend to rewatch it to get in the Pandora mood.


----------



## ThistleMae

preemiemama said:


> Exactly why  I needed the help!  I get lost in that park all the time...


LOL...I'm glad I'm not alone!  But this year I plan to conquer this.  I'll have plenty of time there and plan do walk around with the distinct purpose of figuring out what my problem is.  I'm always so turned around, and around and around.  I never know where I am or which way to go!


----------



## AngiTN

lklasing said:


> I don't think anyone has given a 9:00 opening report yet, so here's our experience from Sunday, July 9 - 9:00 opening with no EMH:
> 
> I planned all along to get an uber, so I ordered one from the resort (SSR) at 7:40.  As I was waiting on the uber, an AK bus pulled up but I waited on the uber since I already had him on the way and the bus would have still stopped at a few other internal bus stops on the way.  I arrived right at 8:00 and got dropped off as close as you can get, which was nice.  My daughter was already in the passholder line so I was a little closer than I would have been otherwise if she hadn't beat me there.  All lines went back to at least the back of the ticket buildings by then.
> 
> Right at 8:20, they started scanning tickets and letting us in.  We had great luck in our passholder line, definitely moving faster than the other lines.  Our theory was that passholders would be more likely to know how to handle the ticket scanning process, and I think we were right.  There were lots of big tour groups and those sometimes seemed to get hung up, along with families getting into a park for the first time and having trouble with fingerprints, etc.
> 
> Anyway, the group was walked all the way back to the bridge right past Tiffins.  I believe they stopped the group right at the mid-point of the bridge.  We were right at the start of the bridge.  We watched as the area behind us got more and more full, finally filling up to where we couldn't see the end.
> 
> Right at 8:40, they started walking us all the way in.  They directed anyone going to NRJ to the left and everyone else (at least 95% of the group) to the right toward FOP.  It was extremely orderly - no running, no cutting in line unless someone stopped to take a picture, etc.  Our group did stop at the FP entrance to start the clock on my daughter's disability pass (she was injured the day before we left and couldn't stand still for a long wait), and then got back in the standby line and walked on toward the ride.  Activating the disability pass only took about 30 seconds but a good number of people passed us while we did that.
> 
> I didn't keep track of exact times for anything after that, other than looking when we exited and seeing that it was 9:07.
> 
> We then went to NRJ which posted a 30 minute wait, with touring plans saying that it would be 20 minutes.  We rode standby, and the wait was at least 30 minutes, but probably no more than 35 max.
> 
> The kids then rode again with the disability pass and I grabbed some excellent oatmeal from the canteen.  It was right at 10:00 that they entered the line for FOP the second time.
> 
> Bottom line for us: Even though you still have to wait a good while, it was worth it for us to get there at least an hour early for the regular opening.  FOP is AMAZING and well worth doing, but I can't fathom waiting in any line for 2+ hours.  It was so much easier for us to wait about 45 minutes, but have it staggered between waiting to get into the park, then at the bridge, and then just a little in line.  If I were to go back again for a 9:00 opening, I'd do it exactly the same way, except possibly shoot for getting there at 7:50.
> 
> Y'all have fun!  FOP is truly astronomical.





Mlglass said:


> What time are they allowing guests in AK when the park opens at 9:00? We are going to be in AK Aug. 30, We were unable to get FOP fp, but do have 8:00 reservations at Tusker House...If we can head over to Pandora by 8:40 is that really enough the be able to ride FOP with out a terrible wait? Thank you for any insight!


The above was posted a few days ago


----------



## Nhebron

I was able to snag 3 FOP fast passes for Aug 26th tonight after not originally getting any when my 60 days opened up.  Had to rearrange my whole schedule and lost mine train fast passes.


----------



## ThistleMae

Nhebron said:


> I was able to snag 3 FOP fast passes for Aug 26th tonight after not originally getting any when my 60 days opened up.  Had to rearrange my whole schedule and lost mine train fast passes.


Unbelievable!  I keep checking with no luck.  Congrats!


----------



## johnsonet

Love reading all the reports. Can't wait to see Pandora in less than two weeks.
Just snagged 2 FOP FPs for our final day. Checking maniacally pays off


----------



## yulilin3

Was at AK last night. At 7pm they still had banshees and I was able to buy one for a friend that lives in TN. They had all the colors available
I also walked into Pandora after a night safari (btw still sucks), I exited the safari at 10:15pm and went to Pandora just to check the lines since I am not staying at a Disney resort, at 10:30pm FoP was 90 minutes, the line was still open, I did not check NRJ. The park had a 10pm to midnight emh hours


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

yulilin3 said:


> Was at AK last night. At 7pm they still had banshees and I was able to buy one for a friend that lives in TN. They had all the colors available
> I also walked into Pandora after a night safari (btw still sucks), I exited the safari at 10:15pm and went to Pandora just to check the lines since I am not staying at a Disney resort, at 10:30pm FoP was 90 minutes, the line was still open, I did not check NRJ. The park had a 10pm to midnight emh hours


What are your thoughts for a Safari around sunset time? FP right now is set for 6:55-7:55 and that day sunset is around 7:30.


----------



## yulilin3

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> What are your thoughts for a Safari around sunset time? FP right now is set for 6:55-7:55 and that day sunset is around 7:30.


Sunset is the best time, I don't see Disney keeping the late night safari for long. I went there right after Rol, so got to the Safari around 9:45pm, it was a walk on, the truck wasn't even full, had the full row all to myself. The only cool thing I saw that almost never happens during the daytime safari is that 2 lionesses and lion were clearly visible, although still sleeping


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

yulilin3 said:


> Sunset is the best time, I don't see Disney keeping the late night safari for long. I went there right after Rol, so got to the Safari around 10:45pm, it was a walk on, the truck wasn't even full, had the full row all to myself. The only cool thing I saw that almost never happens during the daytime safari is that 2 lionesses and lion were clearly visible, although still sleeping


Awesome thank you for your insight! My day is in September and right now AK closes at 9pm but I still figured sunset was a better option than when it had gotten dark dark and you confirmed that


----------



## FosterA

We have a FP scheduled tomorrow for Flight.  Did the river ride already and it was stunning.
But...heads up, the test seat out front seemed broken plus no cast members around to help see if you fit.  I think I'll be ok but I'm big on bottom as far as butt and hips go.  My kid pushed the lever thing up but it just flopped around instead of clicking so not really sure.  Did see about 5 CMs sort of looking at it and talking about it but none of them seemed to actually be working at the test seat.


----------



## yulilin3

FosterA said:


> We have a FP scheduled tomorrow for Flight.  Did the river ride already and it was stunning.
> But...heads up, the test seat out front seemed broken plus no cast members around to help see if you fit.  I think I'll be ok but I'm big on bottom as far as butt and hips go.  My kid pushed the lever thing up but it just flopped around instead of clicking so not really sure.  Did see about 5 CMs sort of looking at it and talking about it but none of them seemed to actually be working at the test seat.


the test seat never clicked, it has an arrow and a green and red section, that's how they know if you are ok to ride or not


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Any reports of child swap being discontinued or maybe stricter on FOP?
A CM at Epcot told my daughter Thursday that child swap was no longer allowed-??
I assume it is allowed since height restrictions so I wondered if she meant with FPs.
We go Tuesday and had hoped to swap with 1/2 of us having FPs (we have a baby)


----------



## McFlea

I'll add my FOP FP experience.  My FP day was 6/22 for our trip 8/21 - 8/25.  My AK day is planned for 8/23 - no FOP at all for that day, but was able to get NRJ.   First availability was for day 5 of our trip, 8/25 after 8 pm.  Was not planning to go to AK then, but grabbed them.  After talking with the family, decided to let those go and stick with our MK plan for that day.  Have been checking pretty much every day since, but resigned ourselves to standby, if we felt like it at the time.  Today, I was able to change NRJ to FOP on our AK day, 8/23, party of 5 for 8:25 pm.  To those on these boards that say "keep checking" - thank you - and I now can add my voice  - don't give up, keep checking!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## nas1861

The photopass photographer in Pandora told me they don't do magic shots there. When did that start?  I've see lots of them online. Maybe I need to try again another time?


----------



## Jamie77

JuneChickie said:


> The Shaman was also working just fine on the River ride tonight.
> 
> It was 110 min. with to get on the flight ride and 60 min wait to get on the river ride.
> This was at 9:45 pm.  ,, the whole area was very crowded.
> 
> I thought it was going to be lit up more than it was.  not impressed
> at all with just walking around Pandora after  dark.
> It was pretty dark.  I also got lost and had a bit of trouble finding the way to exit
> out of it because it was so dark.
> Lots of cm's  around so just  asked and they said they get asked that alot.



I was also in the 110 minute line yesterday.  I got in line at 6pm and was glad I was inside when that heavy downpour occurred.  I was underwhelmed with the Pandora after dark thing that was hyped up amongst vloggers.  The land seems very small to me.  I did appreciate all the details in the FoP queue.


----------



## AngiTN

nas1861 said:


> The photopass photographer in Pandora told me they don't do magic shots there. When did that start?  I've see lots of them online. Maybe I need to try again another time?


Maybe he(she) meant in that location? The magic shots are only in certain spots


----------



## lsbryant

Trying for that elusive FOP FP+ and looking for advice on how often you check back in MDE. Are there particular times of day? Also, I assume you check by trying to modify the Navi River FP and see if any FOP are listed. Any other tips?  We're a group of 6, but I'm checking availability for 1 to see if any are open.  We'll be in AK on 8/25 & 26.   I saw a bunch of FP opened up on late Fri night but then by Sat they were gone.  Does that happen often?


----------



## nas1861

AngiTN said:


> Maybe he(she) meant in that location? The magic shots are only in certain spots


I like that explaination better. I couldn't find a photographer At all for a long time and then I finally found one. It was on the bridge heading to the store. Maybe I need to go to the other side of the mountains by the rides?


----------



## AngiTN

nas1861 said:


> I like that explaination better. I couldn't find a photographer At all for a long time and then I finally found one. It was on the bridge heading to the store. Maybe I need to go to the other side of the mountains by the rides?


I wish I could remember exactly where we found the one we got. I can't. Not that it would mean they would be back there again either. They could well move around. I would just make sure to ask any you find in Pandora if they can do one. 

Oh, and the one we got was done at night


----------



## horse11

JuneChickie said:


> Just left the park and they had lots of those  " banshees" left in all colors.
> The lines for them were very long ,, but they had plenty .
> 
> Doesn't look like they were going to sell all out tonight.
> 
> It was so cute to see the people walking around talking to them , making
> them move their heads and of course a few did  fly away.  lololol  ( to the ground )  .


How much do they charge for them?


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## horse11

JuneChickie said:


> $50.00  plus tax


WOW!! And Ebay is attempting to sell them on average for $140 and up!! Sure hope they still have them when we go next May!!


----------



## ThistleMae

lsbryant said:


> Trying for that elusive FOP FP+ and looking for advice on how often you check back in MDE. Are there particular times of day? Also, I assume you check by trying to modify the Navi River FP and see if any FOP are listed. Any other tips?  We're a group of 6, but I'm checking availability for 1 to see if any are open.  We'll be in AK on 8/25 & 26.   I saw a bunch of FP opened up on late Fri night but then by Sat they were gone.  Does that happen often?


I've been doing the same thing, daily and haven't found any openings.  I don't know if there is a better time to check or not, just keep checking.  I read in here that someone actually got one....I'm amazed.  And yes, you have to replace with a tier one to see if another tier one is opened.


----------



## preemiemama

JuneChickie said:


> $50.00  plus tax


Actually, the price has increased to $59.99 plus tax.  Still better than eBay...


----------



## ThistleMae

Do they have any stickers with the Banchee?  I'd like something for my car.


----------



## ucfknight

Here's my rope drop experience for a 9:00 AM open yesterday (Sunday, July 16) with no morning EMH:

8:00 AM: Went through the parking plaza.  Nobody in line in front of us to get through that.

8:05 AM: After parking we walked to bag check where again nobody was in line in front of us.  After bag check got into tapstyle line.  All lines were just about to the back of the ticket buildings

8:15 AM: Announcement is made advising that we are invited into the Animal Kingdom and we should spend time exploring all of the wonderful animals in the Oasis until the rest of the park opens.  Sure... all of these people got up at the crack of dawn so their families could spend an hour studying the habits of the roseate spoonbill.  Tapstyles were opened and people started to be let in.  It took us about 3 minutes to get through the tapstyles.  We walked up through the Oasis and over towards Pandora.  Quite a few runners zig-zagging through people as if the alien invasion had started and they were trying to escape. 

8:20 AM: Rope was up before the bridge to Pandora (in front of Tiffins).  We're maybe 25 feet back from the rope.  Crowd builds exponentially behind us as we all wait patiently.

8:35 AM: Rope dropped at Tiffins.  Headed across the bridge among stampeding BGT.  Everyone excited!  Make it across the bridge into Pandora only to be stopped right on the other side of bridge by wall of cast members.  False Start penalty.

8:39 AM: Wall of cast members starts moving with crowd in tow.  At fork in the road 99.95% of crowd follows the cast member holding the "Flight of Passage Line Starts Here" sign off to the path on the right.  Three very strange guests break left at the fork to follow the lonely cast member holding the "Na'Vi River Journey Line Starts Here" sign.  She seemed very excited to see them.  We continue with all of the normal people towards FOP.  The choke point where the path does a 120 degree turn and narrows to almost single file take a bit of time to navigate.  Lots of jostling going on.  Once through that we can see the queue entrance up ahead and it is posted as a 60 minute wait.  The mob starts moving very slowly at this point as those up ahead all stop on the bridge over the waterfall to take a picture.  Once past the bridge the pace quickens.  We get to the inside portion of the queue at a fast walking pace.  Halfway through the cave they have the cutoff open and we are all transferred into the FP+ line.  So we skipped 95% of the inside standby queue so they could load the theaters quicker.  Still haven't stopped walking since the bridge outside.  Walking through the internal FP touch points and assigned to one of the three lines for the 3 levels.  We finally stop in the line for seat assignment about 20 people back.

8:55 AM:  We are assigned our theater and seat number.

9:10 AM:  After both preshows and the ride we are now happy people.  After walking the very long exit from theater A we are back out front.  The line for the ride has now filled up all of the external queue and is stretched off towards Festival of the Lion King.  We head towards Na'Vi River Journey.

9:15 AM:  Na'Vi River Journey is posted as a 20 minute wait when we get there.  Our actual wait is 10 minutes.

9:25 AM:  Get on a boat

9:30 AM:  Off NRJ and headed out of Pandora

So we did both rides in exactly 1.5 hours from the time we entered the Animal Kingdom parking plaza including parking, bag check, entering park, walking to Pandora and going on both rides.  Not bad.  Those who came through the parking plaza an hour later at 9:00 AM (park open time) likely only would have taken 4+ hours to do the same.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ucfknight said:


> Here's my rope drop experience for a 9:00 AM open yesterday (Sunday, July 16) with no morning EMH:
> 
> 8:00 AM: Went through the parking plaza.  Nobody in line in front of us to get through that.
> 
> 8:05 AM: After parking we walked to bag check where again nobody was in line in front of us.  After bag check got into tapstyle line.  All lines were just about to the back of the ticket buildings
> 
> 8:15 AM: Announcement is made advising that we are invited into the Animal Kingdom and we should spend time exploring all of the wonderful animals in the Oasis until the rest of the park opens.  Sure... all of these people got up at the crack of dawn so their families could spend an hour studying the habits of the roseate spoonbill.  Tapstyles were opened and people started to be let in.  It took us about 3 minutes to get through the tapstyles.  We walked up through the Oasis and over towards Pandora.  Quite a few runners zig-zagging through people as if the alien invasion had started and they were trying to escape.
> 
> 8:20 AM: Rope was up before the bridge to Pandora (in front of Tiffins).  We're maybe 25 feet back from the rope.  Crowd builds exponentially behind us as we all wait patiently.
> 
> 8:35 AM: Rope dropped at Tiffins.  Headed across the bridge among stampeding BGT.  Everyone excited!  Make it across the bridge into Pandora only to be stopped right on the other side of bridge by wall of cast members.  False Start penalty.
> 
> 8:39 AM: Wall of cast members starts moving with crowd in tow.  At fork in the road 99.95% of crowd follows the cast member holding the "Flight of Passage Line Starts Here" sign off to the path on the right.  Three very strange guests break left at the fork to follow the lonely cast member holding the "Na'Vi River Journey Line Starts Here" sign.  She seemed very excited to see them.  We continue with all of the normal people towards FOP.  The choke point where the path does a 120 degree turn and narrows to almost single file take a bit of time to navigate.  Lots of jostling going on.  Once through that we can see the queue entrance up ahead and it is posted as a 60 minute wait.  The mob starts moving very slowly at this point as those up ahead all stop on the bridge over the waterfall to take a picture.  Once past the bridge the pace quickens.  We get to the inside portion of the queue at a fast walking pace.  Halfway through the cave they have the cutoff open and we are all transferred into the FP+ line.  So we skipped 95% of the inside standby queue so they could load the theaters quicker.  Still haven't stopped walking since the bridge outside.  Walking through the internal FP touch points and assigned to one of the three lines for the 3 levels.  We finally stop in the line for seat assignment about 20 people back.
> 
> 8:55 AM:  We are assigned our theater and seat number.
> 
> 9:10 AM:  After both preshows and the ride we are now happy people.  After walking the very long exit from theater A we are back out front.  The line for the ride has now filled up all of the external queue and is stretched off towards Festival of the Lion King.  We head towards Na'Vi River Journey.
> 
> 9:15 AM:  Na'Vi River Journey is posted as a 20 minute wait when we get there.  Our actual wait is 10 minutes.
> 
> 9:25 AM:  Get on a boat
> 
> 9:30 AM:  Off NRJ and headed out of Pandora
> 
> So we did both rides in exactly 1.5 hours from the time we entered the Animal Kingdom parking plaza including parking, bag check, entering park, walking to Pandora and going on both rides.  Not bad.  Those who came through the parking plaza an hour later at 9:00 AM (park open time) likely only would have taken 4+ hours to do the same.


  Awesome post -- THANK YOU!!   

Curious about this, though:_ "Halfway through the cave they have the cutoff open and we are all transferred into the FP+ line. So we skipped 95% of the inside standby queue so they could load the theaters quicker."_

So I guess that defeats the purpose of doing FoP at RD to see the queue? We'd have to wait in a REAL line to see all of that?  If so, booooo!


----------



## ucfknight

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Awesome post -- THANK YOU!!
> 
> Curious about this, though:_ "Halfway through the cave they have the cutoff open and we are all transferred into the FP+ line. So we skipped 95% of the inside standby queue so they could load the theaters quicker."_
> 
> So I guess that defeats the purpose of doing FoP at RD to see the queue? We'd have to wait in a REAL line to see all of that?  If so, booooo!



If seeing the full queue is a priority for you, I would say just don't be up towards the front of the line.  Just hang back a bit.  Like I said, they want to get the theaters fully packed those first few minutes to help get that crush of people through as quickly as possible.   If everyone is stopping to take pictures in front of the floating avatar that's going to hold up the line quite a bit and cause them to run theaters without all functioning seats filled.  Like I said, the line kept stopping outside just from people taking waterfall pictures.  I can't imagine how long it would be held up with all of the pictures people would be taking inside.

Obviously a total guess on my part, but I would think that those coming in 5-10 minutes after us probably would have been routed through the normal queue once they got the lines for the theater assignments sufficiently filled.


----------



## Dan Murphy

nas1861 said:


> The photopass photographer in Pandora told me they don't do magic shots there. When did that start?  I've see lots of them online. Maybe I need to try again another time?


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...opportunities-in-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## ErinsMommy

What is the approximate wait time to ride Navi River standby in the morning vs. afternoon?  How long about is the ride?


----------



## MaC410

Has anyone enjoyed Pandora at night so much that they ended up going back a second time during the same trip? We have a nicely sized 9-10 day trip planned and only have AK on the plan once. We aren't sure if we should leave some flexible days so we could go back to AK at night if we happen to like Pandora that much.


----------



## AngiTN

MaC410 said:


> Has anyone enjoyed Pandora at night so much that they ended up going back a second time during the same trip? We have a nicely sized 9-10 day trip planned and only have AK on the plan once. We aren't sure if we should leave some flexible days so we could go back to AK at night if we happen to like Pandora that much.


Yes, we went back 3 times to see Pandora at night


----------



## MaC410

AngiTN said:


> Yes, we went back 3 times to see Pandora at night



Oh nice! Unless I'm hearing/understanding wrong it seems like Pandora gets very very crowded at night since other parts of the park closes. Was it really that crowded? Did you actually get to go on any of the rides? Or did you just keep going back to take in the atmosphere?


----------



## AngiTN

MaC410 said:


> Oh nice! Unless I'm hearing/understanding wrong it seems like Pandora gets very very crowded at night since other parts of the park closes. Was it really that crowded? Did you actually get to go on any of the rides? Or did you just keep going back to take in the atmosphere?


It's not fair to compare it to what I experienced
They had the rest of AK open during my week and they were still controlling access to Pandora much of the time so it wasn't crowded at all.
We did both, go on rides and just wander around


----------



## Flutter-butter

Hi everyone!  I just booked a trip in August and I'm excited to see Pandora.  

Do you recommend that I try to get there right away at "rope drop" or if I should try to see it during the evening Extra Magical Hours.  I don't have a Fast Pass because I booked my trip too late.  I'm staying at Old Key West.


----------



## Darcy03231

lsbryant said:


> Trying for that elusive FOP FP+ and looking for advice on how often you check back in MDE. Are there particular times of day? Also, I assume you check by trying to modify the Navi River FP and see if any FOP are listed. Any other tips?  We're a group of 6, but I'm checking availability for 1 to see if any are open.  We'll be in AK on 8/25 & 26.   I saw a bunch of FP opened up on late Fri night but then by Sat they were gone.  Does that happen often?



I couldn't get FoP fast-passes at my 60 day mark.  I checked several times a day.  Usually early morning, late morning, lunch time, dinner time and before I went to bed.  At my 42 day mark in the late evening (around 11 pm) I was able to get two for the first night we're there in the 8:20-9:20 pm window.   I wonder if some opened up because people cancelled at their 45 day mark and it took a day or so to get released back into the system.  Other people reported getting theirs that day too.


----------



## lsbryant

Darcy03231 said:


> I couldn't get FoP fast-passes at my 60 day mark.  I checked several times a day.  Usually early morning, late morning, lunch time, dinner time and before I went to bed.  At my 42 day mark in the late evening (around 11 pm) I was able to get two for the first night we're there in the 8:20-9:20 pm window.   I wonder if some opened up because people cancelled at their 45 day mark and it took a day or so to get released back into the system.  Other people reported getting theirs that day too.




I think asking my question put some kind of Disney magic in the air because this morning at 6:20am pacific time, I was able to find 4 FOP passes for our first day. So 4 of the 6 of us have 5pm FP for FOP.   Still deciding if we should rope drop/stand by for the ride anyway or if we should rope drop/stand by Na'vi and then go over to Kilamanjaro Safari while the crowds are still in Pandora.  Our first 2 days are AK with the 2nd one being AM EMH: will that be "easier" to rope drop FOP on that day?  Thanks for the good vibes...


----------



## wdhinn89

Darcy03231 said:


> I couldn't get FoP fast-passes at my 60 day mark.  I checked several times a day.  Usually early morning, late morning, lunch time, dinner time and before I went to bed.  At my 42 day mark in the late evening (around 11 pm) I was able to get two for the first night we're there in the 8:20-9:20 pm window.   I wonder if some opened up because people cancelled at their 45 day mark and it took a day or so to get released back into the system.  Other people reported getting theirs that day too.


I think some people just try to get FOP fastpasses for everyday they can and then once they settle their itinerary, they cancel what they don't need.


----------



## DanielNYC

ucfknight said:


> The mob starts moving very slowly at this point as those up ahead all stop on the bridge over the waterfall to take a picture.


So it sounds like it's not possible to walk past the folks taking pictures?


----------



## vinotinto

ucfknight said:


> 8:15 AM: Announcement is made advising that we are invited into the Animal Kingdom and we should spend time exploring all of the wonderful animals in the Oasis until the rest of the park opens.  *Sure... all of these people got up at the crack of dawn so their families could spend an hour studying the habits of the roseate spoonbill.*  Tapstyles were opened and people started to be let in.  It took us about 3 minutes to get through the tapstyles.  We walked up through the Oasis and over towards Pandora.  *Quite a few runners zig-zagging through people as if the alien invasion had started and they were trying to escape. *
> 
> 8:35 AM: Rope dropped at Tiffins.  Headed across the bridge among stampeding BGT.  Everyone excited!  Make it across the bridge into Pandora only to be stopped right on the other side of bridge by wall of cast members.  *False Start penalty.*
> 
> 8:39 AM: Wall of cast members starts moving with crowd in tow.  At fork in the road 99.95% of crowd follows the cast member holding the "Flight of Passage Line Starts Here" sign off to the path on the right.  Three very strange guests break left at the fork to follow the lonely cast member holding the "Na'Vi River Journey Line Starts Here" sign.  *She seemed very excited to see them.*


Very entertaining post. Thanks for the laughs! 

I guess I now need to plan to get there early, but not *too *early. I want to see the queau.


----------



## ruthies12

So here's my dilemma- my 4 yo is just now exactly at 44 inches on my measuring tape at home.  So come October (our trip is in 80 days) she may or may not be tall enough for FOP depending on how exact their measuring device is compared to mine. 

Whether she is or isn't tall enough, I think she might be scared.  She watched a youtube video and she says she wants to "ride the dragon" but this is a kid who is generally not a big thrill seeker.  Took her 3 times to warm up to small world on our last trip last year.  On the other hand, she just went off the diving board at the pool for the first time and she's been scared of that before now, so she is getting braver.  

Will they let us do child swap if she is tall enough but just too scared? If I fp it and we go all the way to getting on the banshee before she chickens out, will they let me get off with her and then let us childswap so that I still get to experience it even though I'll have already "used" my fp?

but once the restraints are in place we are stuck aren't we?  I'm very worried that she'll freak out during the ride and I won't be able to comfort her since we are on separate banshees.....  

but I know my 8 year old will absolutely love this ride and there is no way she will want to wait two hours.  It sounds like river journey is the easier one to rope drop and since we are going to AK on our 6th day of our trip I should have a decent chance of getting fp for fop.  

sorry for the rambling.  any advice would be appreciated.  Just really have no idea what to do on this one!


----------



## ucfknight

DanielNYC said:


> So it sounds like it's not possible to walk past the folks taking pictures?


It is in the queue line, so the path is only about 2 people wide at that point.


----------



## JuneChickie




----------



## Darcy03231

wdhinn89 said:


> I think some people just try to get FOP fastpasses for everyday they can and then once they settle their itinerary, they cancel what they don't need.



That could be the case too.   I'm just happy I could get them for one of the days of our two day trip.  I had pretty much given up hope and resigned myself to getting up for EMH rope drop and waiting in line for an hour to an hour and a half.   DH finally agreed to go back after 27 years and I wasn't looking forward to telling him he had to stand in line that long to see the one thing we were going for.


----------



## Lesley Wake

ruthies12 said:


> So here's my dilemma- my 4 yo is just now exactly at 44 inches on my measuring tape at home.  So come October (our trip is in 80 days) she may or may not be tall enough for FOP depending on how exact their measuring device is compared to mine.
> 
> Whether she is or isn't tall enough, I think she might be scared.  She watched a youtube video and she says she wants to "ride the dragon" but this is a kid who is generally not a big thrill seeker.  Took her 3 times to warm up to small world on our last trip last year.  On the other hand, she just went off the diving board at the pool for the first time and she's been scared of that before now, so she is getting braver.
> 
> Will they let us do child swap if she is tall enough but just too scared? If I fp it and we go all the way to getting on the banshee before she chickens out, will they let me get off with her and then let us childswap so that I still get to experience it even though I'll have already "used" my fp?
> 
> but once the restraints are in place we are stuck aren't we?  I'm very worried that she'll freak out during the ride and I won't be able to comfort her since we are on separate banshees.....
> 
> but I know my 8 year old will absolutely love this ride and there is no way she will want to wait two hours.  It sounds like river journey is the easier one to rope drop and since we are going to AK on our 6th day of our trip I should have a decent chance of getting fp for fop.
> 
> sorry for the rambling.  any advice would be appreciated.  Just really have no idea what to do on this one!


To prepare her, I would continue to watch videos and make sure she really understands what it is all about. Because you are going later in the trip there will be plenty of time to gauge her reactions to other more thrilling rides. Make sure she goes on Soarin and Star Tours and doesn't freak out. I would still get FoP FPs and you can always reassess later in your trip. 

The Disney website says Rider Switch is "If your child does not meet the height restrictions or a Guest does not wish to board a particular attraction". I would expect the CMs would be absolutely happy to do RS for a 4-yr old who barely meets the requirements.


----------



## ruthies12

Lesley Wake said:


> To prepare her, I would continue to watch videos and make sure she really understands what it is all about. Because you are going later in the trip there will be plenty of time to gauge her reactions to other more thrilling rides. Make sure she goes on Soarin and Star Tours and doesn't freak out. I would still get FoP FPs and you can always reassess later in your trip.
> 
> The Disney website says Rider Switch is "If your child does not meet the height restrictions or a Guest does not wish to board a particular attraction". I would expect the CMs would be absolutely happy to do RS for a 4-yr old who barely meets the requirements.



You know I was thinking the same thing- it would have to be one hard hearted cast member to refuse a rider swap to a family with a 4 year old who is scared right?

Well it looks like my decision was made for me, DH watched a video of it and does not think he can ride it.  He has a prosthetic leg and the knee does not bend all the way so he has a hard time fitting on things that don't have a lot of leg room- for example he can't ride Mine Train just because his leg won't fit into the car.

so we've decided he and the 4 year old are going to skip it together.  me and the 8 year old are going to rope drop FOP and then we are going to fp river journey so we can ride that all together along with my parents who are joining us in the afternoon.  

thanks anyway for the input!


----------



## mnmhouston

any thoughts or insight on extending extra magic evenings beyond mid-August?


----------



## nas1861

AngiTN said:


> I wish I could remember exactly where we found the one we got. I can't. Not that it would mean they would be back there again either. They could well move around. I would just make sure to ask any you find in Pandora if they can do one.
> 
> Oh, and the one we got was done at night



Went back to exact spot next day and they were doing the banshee magic shots.  Must have been the photographer.


----------



## AngiTN

nas1861 said:


> Went back to exact spot next day and they were doing the banshee magic shots.  Must have been the photographer.


Excellent!


----------



## tschaan

Janet McDonald said:


> This is great to know.  With an 8AM Tusker breakfast reservation for later on in the year when park opening is at 9:00AM what are the chances that both can be rode with little wait and what time do you think we would need to be done in the restaurant to beat the crowds if you don't mind me asking?


I'm not sure about that. This summer they are opening the park at least 30 minutes before published time and walking people with the rope back to Pandora. Not sure how things are going to go later in the year but I would recommend moving Tusker House to a later breakfast and being at the park early to ensure shorter wait times. Who knows when they are actually going to start opening the park at 9:00am again? HTH


----------



## tschaan

MaC410 said:


> Has anyone enjoyed Pandora at night so much that they ended up going back a second time during the same trip? We have a nicely sized 9-10 day trip planned and only have AK on the plan once. We aren't sure if we should leave some flexible days so we could go back to AK at night if we happen to like Pandora that much.


We did 3 days at AK in June on a weeklong trip. We actually considered going to FOP first thing in the morning before our EC and HS days!


----------



## Cinderella94

mnmhouston said:


> any thoughts or insight on extending extra magic evenings beyond mid-August?


I wouldn't count on knowing this info for maybe another month. They didn't announce the current evening EMH until around July 1 - three days before it began.


----------



## ThistleMae

I'm off to see the Wizard...oh wait...one last time on the GMR.  I know this is not the thread for that, but saying goodbye to the witch will be a sad goodbye!  And saying Hello to Pandora...epic!  Tah, tah...I'm traveling to my cousins and getting on a plane.


----------



## mara512

ThistleMae said:


> I'm off to see the Wizard...oh wait...one last time on the GMR.  I know this is not the thread for that, but saying goodbye to the witch will be a sad goodbye!  And saying Hello to Pandora...epic!  Tah, tah...I'm traveling to my cousins and getting on a plane.



Have a great time!!!!  I am sad that I will not get to say goodbye to GMR.  I don't arrive until Sept 5.


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> I'm off to see the Wizard...oh wait...one last time on the GMR.  I know this is not the thread for that, but saying goodbye to the witch will be a sad goodbye!  And saying Hello to Pandora...epic!  Tah, tah...I'm traveling to my cousins and getting on a plane.


Anxiously awaiting your reviews on Pandora! Have great and safe travels


----------



## Disney & ME

ThistleMae said:


> I'm off to see the Wizard...oh wait...one last time on the GMR.  I know this is not the thread for that, but saying goodbye to the witch will be a sad goodbye!  And saying Hello to Pandora...epic!  Tah, tah...I'm traveling to my cousins and getting on a plane.


I hope you have a wonderful time and enjoy Pandora!


----------



## KramerDSP

Hello, All. I'm headed to AK with my wife for my 40th birthday, and we have tickets for Saturday. We are not staying at the resorts, so we do not have EMH access. 30 days out, we got FPs in the evening for Na'vi River Journey (6:25-7:25), the Safari (7:25-8:25), and Rivers of Light (for 9 PM). Our game plan for Saturday the 20th was to be at the AK gates by 6:30/6:45 AM and do the rope drop, heading straight to FOP. We are counting on leaving the park around lunch time and relaxing at our hotel pool, getting dinner near the hotel, and then returning to the park between 5 and 6 PM for the remainder of the evening. We are rope drop vets, but the hours for AK are 9 AM to 10 PM for non-resort guests. A few questions:

1) If we are at the AK gates by 6:45 AM for rope drop, is there a separate line for those guests who will be taking advantage of the EMH hours in the morning (8-9 AM)? I'd like to make sure we get into the right line. 

2) What time should we expect to be allowed into the park/land as non-EMH guests assuming we are at the gates at 6:45? 

3) We planned on FOP being the first thing we do after rope drop. We had read elsewhere that after July 4th, the EMH hours would not be in effect, and planned this trip accordingly. Now, it seems with the EMH hours having been extended, this will have a big impact on the FOP standby line when we finally get there after rope drop. Any idea of what the FOP standby wait time would look for people like us who got to the park at 6:30 AM but who did not have EMH access?

Because there will be EMH that morning, I basically need to decide whether I want to be waiting in line from 6:30 AM to _______ just to experience Flights of Passage, when it might actually make tons more sense to go everywhere else at rope drop and do Everest twice, the Safari, Kali, and Dinosaur, and then stay in the Avatar land when we return in the evening. The issue is that I have already experienced EE, KS, Kali, and Dinosaur a number of times, and by going this route, I'm almost certainly ensuring that FOP is out of the question that day unless I want to get in a standby line for several hours that evening. Thoughts/suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Cinderella94 said:


> I wouldn't count on knowing this info for maybe another month. They didn't announce the current evening EMH until around July 1 - three days before it began.



Argh!  Seriously Disney-how are we supposed to plan every detail of every day without sufficient advance notice!


----------



## mnmhouston

Lesley Wake said:


> Argh!  Seriously Disney-how are we supposed to plan every detail of every day without sufficient advance notice!



I think the current EMH ends August 13th if I'm not mistaken so we should know in a couple of weeks the latest I'd guess.  I really hope they do extend them.  We have dinner reservations at 8:15 and would love to go back and see the lighting features of Pandora.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mnmhouston said:


> I think the current EMH ends August 13th if I'm not mistaken so we should know in a couple of weeks the latest I'd guess.  I really hope they do extend them.  We have dinner reservations at 8:15 and would love to go back and see the lighting features of Pandora.


It actually ends August 19th at this present moment:


----------



## mnmhouston

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It actually ends August 19th at this present moment:
> 
> View attachment 254236



Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mnmhouston said:


> Thank you for clarifying!


No problem! It doesn't help the confusion when we have Great Movie Ride and Ellen's Energy Adventure both closing on August 13th


----------



## mnmhouston

Yes, t


Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> No problem! It doesn't help the confusion when we have Great Movie Ride and Ellen's Energy Adventure both closing on August 13th



LOL! That's where I probably got it from.  It's a sad day that we will be a month late to get thru GMR for the last time :-(


----------



## cigar95

ThistleMae said:


> I'm off to see the Wizard...oh wait...one last time on the GMR.  I know this is not the thread for that, but saying goodbye to the witch will be a sad goodbye!  And saying Hello to Pandora...epic!


I can't think of anyone here who has been more vocal about looking forward to Pandora, so may it exceed you expectations!
But wow - I had thought about not seeing GMR again, but I hadn't actually thought about not seeing Elphaba again. Dang!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

mnmhouston said:


> Yes, t
> 
> 
> LOL! That's where I probably got it from.  It's a sad day that we will be a month late to get thru GMR for the last time :-(


Yep, I hear you on that one


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mnmhouston said:


> Yes, t
> 
> 
> LOL! That's where I probably got it from.  It's a sad day that we will be a month late to get thru GMR for the last time :-(


Ugh I know I'm sad too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mnmhouston said:


> I think the current EMH ends August 13th if I'm not mistaken so we should know in a couple of weeks the latest I'd guess.  I really hope they do extend them.  We have dinner reservations at 8:15 and would love to go back and see the lighting features of Pandora.



August 13th is the last day for the Great Movie Ride and Ellen's Energy Adventure/Stupid Judy ... so perhaps that is why you had that date in your head


----------



## likesdisney

Planning on Animal Kingdom for November, according to Disney's website they have morning EMH for the day we'll be going.  If it's listed on their website under park hours, is that for sure, or will it likely change?   Says park opens at 9 and EMH for 8.  Hoping to get in at 8 then head right over to Pandora and do whichever ride we don't have FP for, then get back to Rainforest Café for breakfast at 930.


----------



## Beer Me

nas1861 said:


> The photopass photographer in Pandora told me they don't do magic shots there. When did that start?  I've see lots of them online. Maybe I need to try again another time?



We got one with a banshee flying overhead. Taken on 7/10.


----------



## rteetz

Opening procedures this week from @WebmasterDoc 

Yesterday's procedures. Arrived at 8:15AM for 9AM. Got to Pandora just after 9AM. Line already for FoP but no line for NRJ. FoP read 135 minutes. 

Today, arrived 20 minutes earlier. Got into AK about 8:15AM. Guests were being held on the bridge into Pandora. Guests were allowed in at 8:45AM. 60 minute wait at 8:55AM. Once inside the bus doing they were routed from the first room directly into the line up areas for the ride. Bypassing much of the queue. They were into the pre-show room at roughly 9:10AM and exited the ride into Windtraders at 9:25AM.


----------



## ucfknight

KramerDSP said:


> Hello, All. I'm headed to AK with my wife for my 40th birthday, and we have tickets for Saturday. We are not staying at the resorts, so we do not have EMH access. 30 days out, we got FPs in the evening for Na'vi River Journey (6:25-7:25), the Safari (7:25-8:25), and Rivers of Light (for 9 PM). Our game plan for Saturday the 20th was to be at the AK gates by 6:30/6:45 AM and do the rope drop, heading straight to FOP. We are counting on leaving the park around lunch time and relaxing at our hotel pool, getting dinner near the hotel, and then returning to the park between 5 and 6 PM for the remainder of the evening. We are rope drop vets, but the hours for AK are 9 AM to 10 PM for non-resort guests. A few questions:
> 
> 1) If we are at the AK gates by 6:45 AM for rope drop, is there a separate line for those guests who will be taking advantage of the EMH hours in the morning (8-9 AM)? I'd like to make sure we get into the right line.
> 
> 2) What time should we expect to be allowed into the park/land as non-EMH guests assuming we are at the gates at 6:45?
> 
> 3) We planned on FOP being the first thing we do after rope drop. We had read elsewhere that after July 4th, the EMH hours would not be in effect, and planned this trip accordingly. Now, it seems with the EMH hours having been extended, this will have a big impact on the FOP standby line when we finally get there after rope drop. Any idea of what the FOP standby wait time would look for people like us who got to the park at 6:30 AM but who did not have EMH access?
> 
> Because there will be EMH that morning, I basically need to decide whether I want to be waiting in line from 6:30 AM to _______ just to experience Flights of Passage, when it might actually make tons more sense to go everywhere else at rope drop and do Everest twice, the Safari, Kali, and Dinosaur, and then stay in the Avatar land when we return in the evening. The issue is that I have already experienced EE, KS, Kali, and Dinosaur a number of times, and by going this route, I'm almost certainly ensuring that FOP is out of the question that day unless I want to get in a standby line for several hours that evening. Thoughts/suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



I would not suggest trying to go right to FOP at rope drop for day guests if there are morning EMH for resort guests.   The line will likely already be very long.  Try to either do FOP in the mid-afternoon when the wait times have been waning, or wait until about an hour prior to park close when they usually have the wait time still showing 2 hours to discourage people from getting in line even though the actual wait may be an hour or less.


----------



## msk

rteetz, we must have missed you yesterday at FOP  We got there about 8:00 and were let into the park at 8:30. After waiting until 8:45 outside of Pandora, we enjoyed FOP and were in the gift shop at 9:15. Going first thing is the way to bypass FP+ if you can't get one. 
On Sunday we waited 120 minutes to ride after lunch and it was so worth the wait! We came back Sunday evening after dark and rode Na'vi River with a 45 minute wait. It is also worth the wait if you have the time.


----------



## rteetz

msk said:


> rteetz, we must have missed you yesterday at FOP  We got there about 8:00 and were let into the park at 8:30. After waiting until 8:45 outside of Pandora, we enjoyed FOP and were in the gift shop at 9:15. Going first thing is the way to bypass FP+ if you can't get one.
> On Sunday we waited 120 minutes to ride after lunch and it was so worth the wait! We came back Sunday evening after dark and rode Na'vi River with a 45 minute wait. It is also worth the wait if you have the time.


No wasn't me. That report was from webmasterDoc. I wish I was there though!


----------



## twentyco

For those who have been in Pandora this week, do they still have banshees?  I am going in about 10 days and really want one!


----------



## AngiTN

likesdisney said:


> Planning on Animal Kingdom for November, according to Disney's website they have morning EMH for the day we'll be going. * If it's listed on their website under park hours, is that for sure, or will it likely change?  * Says park opens at 9 and EMH for 8.  Hoping to get in at 8 then head right over to Pandora and do whichever ride we don't have FP for, then get back to Rainforest Café for breakfast at 930.


It's pretty rare for them to remove EMH hours. It's unlikely to change


----------



## ucfknight

twentyco said:


> For those who have been in Pandora this week, do they still have banshees?  I am going in about 10 days and really want one!


There were tons of colors in stock on Sunday.


----------



## subtchr

I saw on a Facebook page that the single rider line at FoP was used yesterday, at least part of the day. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

twentyco said:


> For those who have been in Pandora this week, do they still have banshees?  I am going in about 10 days and really want one!





ucfknight said:


> There were tons of colors in stock on Sunday.



Lots of colors in stock Tuesday morning and Tuesday night


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

rteetz said:


> Opening procedures this week from @WebmasterDoc
> 
> Yesterday's procedures. Arrived at 8:15AM for 9AM. Got to Pandora just after 9AM. Line already for FoP but no line for NRJ. FoP read 135 minutes.
> 
> Today, arrived 20 minutes earlier. Got into AK about 8:15AM. Guests were being held on the bridge into Pandora. Guests were allowed in at 8:45AM. 60 minute wait at 8:55AM. Once inside the bus doing they were routed from the first room directly into the line up areas for the ride. Bypassing much of the queue. They were into the pre-show room at roughly 9:10AM and exited the ride into Windtraders at 9:25AM.



Here is what we experienced a couple days ago:

We were at AK for rope drop Tuesday. We arrived at AK via Disney bus at 8:00. They started letting people through the tapstiles at 8:20. We were led to pandora and stayed there from about 8:25-8:40. At 8:40 we began walking to FoP. We were in a longer line outside the official queue and entered the "real" queue at 8:51. We were exiting the ride at 9:21. We also bypassed a lot of the inside queue, so if you are riding standby first thing in the morning, you might not get to see the floating avator and lab area (we did not). 

Ymmv, but I would say if you want to ride it with a short wait  at rope drop, arrive no later than 1 hour before opening. 

Following our FoP ride, we headed right over to standby NRJ. We were in the standby line at 9:26 and exiting he ride at 10:05.


----------



## AngiTN

I just saw a post elsewhere from someone asking if the leg restraints on the ride have been removed. They swore they did not feel them lock in, looked over at their son and did not see them and thought they saw where they used to be. Someone else who has ridden with the leg restraints for certain also rode this week and said now that you mention it they didn't notice them but didn't think about it till now. That they may have in fact been gone. So, any insight from those here? Are they gone? @rteetz you heard anything?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Opening procedures this week from @WebmasterDoc
> 
> Yesterday's procedures. Arrived at 8:15AM for 9AM. Got to Pandora just after 9AM. Line already for FoP but no line for NRJ. FoP read 135 minutes.
> 
> Today, arrived 20 minutes earlier. Got into AK about 8:15AM. Guests were being held on the bridge into Pandora. Guests were allowed in at 8:45AM. 60 minute wait at 8:55AM. Once inside the bus doing they were routed from the first room directly into the line up areas for the ride. Bypassing much of the queue. They were into the pre-show room at roughly 9:10AM and exited the ride into Windtraders at 9:25AM.



Seems like there is a tight window if you want to not have a 2 hour wait but want to see the queue if those that are earliest bypass a lot of the queue


----------



## ucfknight

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seems like there is a tight window if you want to not have a 2 hour wait but want to see the queue if those that are earliest bypass a lot of the queue


You could always go into the queue and stop where the cutoff to the FP+ line is (it is inside the first cave when you get inside).  You can just stand off to the side and waive everyone past you until a cast member comes to drop the rope to the full standby queue.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ucfknight said:


> You could always go into the queue and stop where the cutoff to the FP+ line is (it is inside the first cave when you get inside).  You can just stand off to the side and waive everyone past you until a cast member comes to drop the rope to the full standby queue.


Would they let you just stand there?  Im picturing a situation where a large group tries to do this... wouldn't it block things?


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> I just saw a post elsewhere from someone asking if the leg restraints on the ride have been removed. They swore they did not feel them lock in, looked over at their son and did not see them and thought they saw where they used to be. Someone else who has ridden with the leg restraints for certain also rode this week and said now that you mention it they didn't notice them but didn't think about it till now. That they may have in fact been gone. So, any insight from those here? Are they gone? @rteetz you heard anything?


I have not heard anything. It would surprise me if they were gone completely.


----------



## rteetz

Interesting article...

http://www.vulture.com/2017/07/disney-world-pandora-avatar-theme-park.html


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Interesting article...
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2017/07/disney-world-pandora-avatar-theme-park.html


_"Creating something beautiful from a property that people barely remember can’t cut it. Instead, Disney is planning on making something unforgettably real that takes inspiration from your favorite movies ever.

Which brings us back to the Star Wars–themed lands coming to both Disneyland and Walt Disney World. ... And besides, what’s a floating mountain compared to a Death Star?"_


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> _"Creating something beautiful from a property that people barely remember can’t cut it. Instead, Disney is planning on making something unforgettably real that takes inspiration from your favorite movies ever.
> 
> Which brings us back to the Star Wars–themed lands coming to both Disneyland and Walt Disney World. ... And besides, what’s a floating mountain compared to a Death Star?"_


I still love those floating mountains tho.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I still love those floating mountains tho.


We're still looking forward to seeing it in a few weeks.  It just doesn't compare to what they have coming up IMHO.


----------



## ucfknight

AngiTN said:


> I just saw a post elsewhere from someone asking if the leg restraints on the ride have been removed. They swore they did not feel them lock in, looked over at their son and did not see them and thought they saw where they used to be. Someone else who has ridden with the leg restraints for certain also rode this week and said now that you mention it they didn't notice them but didn't think about it till now. That they may have in fact been gone. So, any insight from those here? Are they gone? @rteetz you heard anything?



I rode it twice on Sunday and the leg restraints were definitely there both times.  They are there for safety reasons so I can't imagine they'd do away with them.


----------



## Lesley Wake

ucfknight said:


> You could always go into the queue and stop where the cutoff to the FP+ line is (it is inside the first cave when you get inside).  You can just stand off to the side and waive everyone past you until a cast member comes to drop the rope to the full standby queue.


Not a bad idea! We will just be a party of 2 so not too hard to stand off to the side. We have multiple FPs for FoP but are going to do RD to see the standby queue.


----------



## ucfknight

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Would they let you just stand there?  Im picturing a situation where a large group tries to do this... wouldn't it block things?



There were no cast members anywhere in the queue line when I was there for rope drop on Sunday.  So there wouldn't be anyone telling you to move.  I'm not sure what Disney's official policy would be for guests who demand to wait in a *longer *line.  I'm just offering it as an option that might work.  You could always just duck under the rope at that point to stand in the part of the queue not being used yet in order to get out of the way.


----------



## Gentry2004

What time is it advisable to arrive for a 9am open if you plan to rope drop Navi? Is 8am still necessary?


----------



## ucfknight

Gentry2004 said:


> What time is it advisable to arrive for a 9am open if you plan to rope drop Navi? Is 8am still necessary?


Getting to bag check by 8:40 should be sufficient if you only care about Na'Vi.   99% of the rope drop crowd is there for one ride only: FOP.  This past Sunday I did rope drop for FOP and then went to Na'Vi afterward.  We got in line for Na'Vi at 9:15 am and were on the ride by 9:25.  So sleep in a bit and let the lines at the park entrance and then the entrance to Pandora die down a little as everyone funnels into the FOP queue.


----------



## vikkil70

Had been away for a few days so catching up on what has been going on in Pandora.  We have two AK days and 1 evening planned for our trip in August. I got a FOP FP for later in our trip but purposely did not get one for our first AK day because we were excited to see the queue.  Our plan was to get there at 8:00 to beat the huge lines.  Now I hear that the earlier groups are bypassing most of the queue, ugh.  We are a party of 5 so not sure if we would be too much in the way if we tried to get to the side and wave people by until they opened the full standby queue as someone earlier had mentioned. Maybe we will try to hang back a little at rope drop.  We still have a month so will look forward to hearing of others' experiences. This last week has brought lots of new information for a trip a month away, GMR closing, Mission Space probably not re-opening by the time we go and now the change of line management for FOP.  I totally understand why they do it, I wish you had the choice of which way you wanted to go.  First world problems, I know. Most people want to find ways to skip the long lines and I want to walk the entire queue, but preferably without a 2 hour wait, lol.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

vikkil70 said:


> Had been away for a few days so catching up on what has been going on in Pandora.  We have two AK days and 1 evening planned for our trip in August. I got a FOP FP for later in our trip but purposely did not get one for our first AK day because we were excited to see the queue.  Our plan was to get there at 8:00 to beat the huge lines.  Now I hear that the earlier groups are bypassing most of the queue, ugh.  We are a party of 5 so not sure if we would be too much in the way if we tried to get to the side and wave people by until they opened the full standby queue as someone earlier had mentioned. Maybe we will try to hang back a little at rope drop.  We still have a month so will look forward to hearing of others' experiences. This last week has brought lots of new information for a trip a month away, GMR closing, Mission Space probably not re-opening by the time we go and now the change of line management for FOP.  I totally understand why they do it, I wish you had the choice of which way you wanted to go.  First world problems, I know. Most people want to find ways to skip the long lines and I want to walk the entire queue, but preferably without a 2 hour wait, lol.


This is us too!  I purposely did not get a FOP on one day because I planned on rope dropping so I could see the full queue without the horrible wait.  I do not want to rope drop and miss seeing the queue since I have FP for FOP later in the trip, I'm only doing the craziness of the rope drop crowd to see the entire queue.  I want to see the avatar.


----------



## patrickpiteo

prettypatchesmsu said:


> This is us too!  I purposely did not get a FOP on one day because I planned on rope dropping so I could see the full queue without the horrible wait.  I do not want to rope drop and miss seeing the queue since I have FP for FOP later in the trip, I'm only doing the craziness of the rope drop crowd to see the entire queue.  I want to see the avatar.


Did this July fourth week same exact plan.. definitely work seeing the full queue at least once..


----------



## conandrob240

We have night FPs for FOP (7:45-8:45pm). Plan to do that and maybe Rivers of Light then try for NRJ. How has evenings been for NRJ?


----------



## nas1861

This thread has been so helpful. I thought I'd pay it forward with my review. I lost my magicband on Dinosaur 20 minutes before my FOP fastpass. When I got over to Pandora, the fastpass line was really long going past the canteen and halfway up the pathway.  I got up to the front and explained the loss of my magicband and showed the fastpass on the app on my phone (download the app, it could definitely save your day). I was very nervous about FOP but really wanted to try it. I was worried about fitting on the ride and worried about the ride itself because I don't like heights and I am a ride whimp. I got on the bike And the back restraint clicked no problem. The legs were a bit of a problem. My calves are big and they were extra swollen today. At first the leg restraints didn't click. The CM said push all the way forward which I already did.  I didn't panic, but remembered the advice from here and went on my tip toes and the leg restraint clicked. It was tight and a little uncomfortable but I didn't mind because I knew I wasn't falling out. I can do Soarin but don't like it because my legs dangle and I worry About falling. I love Star Tours. I loved FOP and felt secure while riding, thought I might lose my hat at one point but I Wasn't going anywhere. I had to close my eyes a couple of times, but it was a great ride. 

I then went to the canteen to eat and used mobile ordering. Can't recommend this enough. I used it the other day when I saw a big tour group enter then line just begfore I got there so I used the app and got my food first. The food was great and unique.

After eating, I walked around a bit looking at all the bioluminescent plants. They were really beautiful. I also found three photopass photographers. One by the floating mountains on the way to FOP. They get a great shot of a big otherworldly looking flower and the glowing mountains. The second was by the big waterfall on the way to the river ride. The third was by the little water falls. That is where the magic shot is that has the wood sprites. If you face the big waterfall and almost turn all the way around, you will see the little waterfalls. So far the Pandora magic shots they do without asking. The banshee is by the otherworldly flower during the day on the way to FOP. My mistake the first night was going there while the camera was on a tripod but it was still light out. They don't do the magic shot then.  Only when The camera isn't on the tripod during the day. 

Overall, the land was beautiful and I loved both rides. Wish I could have rode both again but it didn't work out.


----------



## momjeeps

Friend and I just planned a spontaneous WDW quick trip. We will likely not be able to be at the park until 4:30 on Friday 8/25. If we did AK, I think they are opened until 9:30pm, would we have time for both Flight and River if we can't get FP?


----------



## Kimann

Just to add another update. Yesterday, 9AM open. We were on bus from Coronado Springs that arrived at bus stop right at 8 (we were running late) Walked right thru bag check, no line. Got in line on left side maybe 10 people back. They let us in the park at 8:20. Walked briskly to the bridge and we were maybe 20 feet back on bridge. They started walking us at 8:45. No regular queue. It was orderly but crowded. No wait until right before the first room. We were pulled because we were a party of 2, so in the 2nd theatre of the day, otherwise we would have been the 3rd. Off the ride at 9:05.  We then walked over to Navi, it was posted 30 mins. On and done with both and purchasing our shoulder banshee by 9:30!  As we exited Pandora a little before 10 we heard the cast member with the "end of line" sign telling people the wait was 240 minutes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

momjeeps said:


> Friend and I just planned a spontaneous WDW quick trip. We will likely not be able to be at the park until 4:30 on Friday 8/25. If we did AK, I think they are opened until 9:30pm, would we have time for both Flight and River if we can't get FP?



Assuming no issues with the ride I think you should be able to get both in.  Plus I think once you are in he queue you will get to ride so even if not done with the ride by 9:30 you would still get to ride if in the queue 

Mid afternoon seems to be the point when wait times dip a bit.  Probably still looking at ~2hrs for FOP 

Again, all assuming no theaters go down or anything


----------



## AngelDisney

What is the best time to arrive for 9 am opening in order to experience the full queue? What about EMH at 8 am? We already have FP for FoP on one day. We are trying to experience the full queue. Should we try SB right before park closes? Do they close the line early like it first opened? TIA for your kind assistance!


----------



## KramerDSP

Wife and I had EMH access. Park hours are 8-9 am for EMH.

Got to Bag check ar 6:15 am. Only a handful of guests there. 7:30 pm, bag check opened but we were first in line so got sent to the metal detectors. Dozens of people passed us to the Magic band taps at the gate. We were still among the first 100 people to enter the park. 
At 7:45 we were let in and guided to the tree of life. By 7:47 we were walking to FOP and standby was posted as 60 minutes but we were out of the ride by 8:10 am at latest. 

Navi river Journey was a 10 minute posted standby, and we were out of that by 8:30 am. 

Did Safari and were done with that by 9:05 am. Everest was down due to technical difficulties(Apparently struck by lightning the last two nights). 

My advice to EMH guests - don't worry about being at bag check by 6:30. 7 pm and even 7:15 pm still gets you in the first couple hundred of people to enter the park. 

FOP was great but my wife who is prone to motion sickness was affected to some degree and needed a few minutes to sit down and get her bearings again.


----------



## momjeeps

TheMaxRebo said:


> Assuming no issues with the ride I think you should be able to get both in.  Plus I think once you are in he queue you will get to ride so even if not done with the ride by 9:30 you would still get to ride if in the queue
> 
> Mid afternoon seems to be the point when wait times dip a bit.  Probably still looking at ~2hrs for FOP
> 
> Again, all assuming no theaters go down or anything


Thanks! I think if we do it I want to also get in the Lion King show. I haven't had a chance to see it. So maybe do that first and see what else we feel like hitting then doing the Avatar stuff last.


----------



## DanielNYC

KramerDSP said:


> Wife and I had EMH access. Park hours are 8-9 am for EMH.
> 
> Got to Bag check ar 6:15 am. Only a handful of guests there. 7:30 pm, bag check opened but we were first in line so got sent to the metal detectors. Dozens of people passed us to the Magic band taps at the gate. We were still among the first 100 people to enter the park.
> At 7:45 we were let in and guided to the tree of life. By 7:47 we were walking to FOP and standby was posted as 60 minutes but we were out of the ride by 8:10 am at latest.
> 
> Navi river Journey was a 10 minute posted standby, and we were out of that by 8:30 am.
> 
> Did Safari and were done with that by 9:05 am. Everest was down due to technical difficulties(Apparently struck by lightning the last two nights).
> 
> My advice to EMH guests - don't worry about being at bag check by 6:30. 7 pm and even 7:15 pm still gets you in the first couple hundred of people to enter the park.
> 
> FOP was great but my wife who is prone to motion sickness was affected to some degree and needed a few minutes to sit down and get her bearings again.



Hoping to have a similar experience in a month (including going right to safari after the Pandora part).  Thanks for confirming that a 7:00am arrival for 8:00am emh will suffice.


----------



## mnmhouston

DanielNYC said:


> Hoping to have a similar experience in a month (including going right to safari after the Pandora part).  Thanks for confirming that a 7:00am arrival for 8:00am emh will suffice.



Our plan as well! maybe tough to be a bug before safari along the way.


----------



## staceymay00

We are headed back to WDW for Christmas and looking forward to the new offerings at AK - last trip was Christmas 2015.  Current hours have AK closing at 7pm.  Maybe the hours will be extended, but if not we might have to choose between seeing Pandora in the dark and the Rivers of Light show followed by one last ride on EE.  Which is more of a "must see" for adults/teens, ROL or Pandora at Night? Would it be worth heading to AK the evening we arrive to walk through Pandora and maybe ride FOP if we can get a FP?


----------



## AngiTN

staceymay00 said:


> We are headed back to WDW for Christmas and looking forward to the new offerings at AK - last trip was Christmas 2015.  Current hours have AK closing at 7pm.  Maybe the hours will be extended, but if not we might have to choose between seeing Pandora in the dark and the Rivers of Light show followed by one last ride on EE.  Which is more of a "must see" for adults/teens, ROL or Pandora at Night? Would it be worth heading to AK the evening we arrive to walk through Pandora and maybe ride FOP if we can get a FP?


There is no maybe about it, the hours will be extended. Especially at Christmas.


----------



## staceymay00

AngiTN said:


> There is no maybe about it, the hours will be extended. Especially at Christmas.



That's what I am hoping since park hours this time of year always end up being extended.  Our AK day is 12/22, so in the early stages of the Christmas/New Year's crowds and I'm not as confidant about a later closing.  Although 7pm seems too early given the new additions at AK...and it being a MVMCP night at MK...and half of DHS closed and under construction.


----------



## Monykalyn

Is the RoL 2nd showing crowded? Going in 2 weeks-have a Tiffins RoL package booked (prior to extended hours and 2 shows) and now rethinking the package plan. Will be getting AP's (and maybe TiW) and am thinking that would be better deal to be able to use discounts. However really don't want to line up 45 minutes early for the show to get decent seats either...


----------



## patrickpiteo

AngelDisney said:


> What is the best time to arrive for 9 am opening in order to experience the full queue? What about EMH at 8 am? We already have FP for FoP on one day. We are trying to experience the full queue. Should we try SB right before park closes? Do they close the line early like it first opened? TIA for your kind assistance!


Got there at around 8am for 9am opening waited about 20-25 mins on line also did FP later that day


----------



## ThistleMae

patrickpiteo said:


> Got there at around 8am for 9am opening waited about 20-25 mins on line also did FP later that day


Really...we are here now, going to Pandora tomorrow.....trying for evening after rol...what are our chances of getting in line before emh opens?


----------



## patrickpiteo

ThistleMae said:


> Really...we are here now, going to Pandora tomorrow.....trying for evening after rol...what are our chances of getting in line before emh opens?


 Not sure on EMH ..


----------



## AngelDisney

ThistleMae said:


> Really...we are here now, going to Pandora tomorrow.....trying for evening after rol...what are our chances of getting in line before emh opens?


Have a magical time!


----------



## wdwgirl21

We are going to be in Disney next weekend and going to MK on Sunday. I already have  a ticket with park hopper, and we are thinking about adding park hopper to my husband's ticket so we can head over to Pandora for EMH after Happily Ever After at MK. How have crowds been for EMH? Think we would have time to do both new attractions?


----------



## kelscross

We were there last night for EMH. Wait was still over 2 hours.


----------



## ThistleMae

AngelDisney said:


> Have a magical time!


Thanks


----------



## rteetz

I don't know if anyone else has seen but some new interactive aspects have shown up.


----------



## mara512

rteetz said:


> I don't know if anyone else has seen but some new interactive aspects have shown up.



Is there a way to tell where these areas are or do we have to just explore and touch everything LOL


----------



## Capang

mara512 said:


> Is there a way to tell where these areas are or do we have to just explore and touch everything LOL


Not sure if there is some compiled list somewhere but this summer to find the interactive stuff you basically had to just touch everything. You do get some funny looks from people.


----------



## mara512

Capang said:


> Not sure if there is some compiled list somewhere but this summer to find the interactive stuff you basically had to just touch everything. You do get some funny looks from people.



That's what I thought.  Funny looks never stopped me


----------



## jenny105

We are going to be in Disney Sept 16-23.  Planning to be in AK on the 19th and couldn't get a FP for FOP at the 60 day mark.  I chose NRJ instead.  The park opens at 9 and I don't want to spend 3 hours in line waiting for an attraction.  If we get there around 8 and head straight to FOP we should be ok right?  Pandora is a little daunting LOL.


----------



## KJay

Keep checking back for FoP FastPasses! I've been checking most days since my FP window opened at the end of June, to no avail; today, I got lucky! Secured 4 FPs for FoP for the middle of the day on 8/29. I had gotten so used to seeing the same thing pop up every time I tried, it took me a second to realize what was happening when suddenly it was there for me today.


----------



## rteetz

mara512 said:


> Is there a way to tell where these areas are or do we have to just explore and touch everything LOL


Not sure. It seems you just have to discover these things on your own.


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

Will be at AK August 13- planning to be at rope drop as there are no EMH in the AM, only PM- will try for NRJ and FOP as we have not been able to get FP+ for either.  Our plan of attack is AK AM, hit pandora during daylight hours and hope to ride both rides, then park hop to EPCOT for midday refuge from the heat at AK and then be back to AK in the late afternoon/early evening to see pandora at night with the bioluminescence lights. Anyone have any tips on hitting pandora in the AM on days when there are no morning EMH?  Which ride should we do first based on times of each ride, etc??  I figure evening EMH will still have a huge wait.   TIA


----------



## rlduvall

Monykalyn said:


> Is the RoL 2nd showing crowded? Going in 2 weeks-have a Tiffins RoL package booked (prior to extended hours and 2 shows) and now rethinking the package plan.



We did the second show on July 6th and it was absolutely NOT crowded.  In fact, the theater never did fill completely.  It's a common thing, because I asked the CMs if we needed to line up with our FP around 9:45 p.m. when the show started at 10:30. I saw alot of people doing that and got panicky.  The CM kind of laughed and said you can show up about 5 minutes before and get a seat.


----------



## Monykalyn

rlduvall said:


> We did the second show on July 6th and it was absolutely NOT crowded.  In fact, the theater never did fill completely.  It's a common thing, because I asked the CMs if we needed to line up with our FP around 9:45 p.m. when the show started at 10:30. I saw alot of people doing that and got panicky.  The CM kind of laughed and said you can show up about 5 minutes before and get a seat.


THANK you for this! I wondered if 2nd show would be empty enough to not need package or FP. Think I will switch to regular Tiffins meal then


----------



## Kimann

jenny105 said:


> We are going to be in Disney Sept 16-23.  Planning to be in AK on the 19th and couldn't get a FP for FOP at the 60 day mark.  I chose NRJ instead.  The park opens at 9 and I don't want to spend 3 hours in line waiting for an attraction.  If we get there around 8 and head straight to FOP we should be ok right?  Pandora is a little daunting LOL.





TheSouthernBelle said:


> Will be at AK August 13- planning to be at rope drop as there are no EMH in the AM, only PM- will try for NRJ and FOP as we have not been able to get FP+ for either.  Our plan of attack is AK AM, hit pandora during daylight hours and hope to ride both rides, then park hop to EPCOT for midday refuge from the heat at AK and then be back to AK in the late afternoon/early evening to see pandora at night with the bioluminescence lights. Anyone have any tips on hitting pandora in the AM on days when there are no morning EMH?  Which ride should we do first based on times of each ride, etc??  I figure evening EMH will still have a huge wait.   TIA



I reviewed our experience from last weekend on pg 403. I did exactly what the folks on this thread said and it worked just like they said! Be there no later than 8am for a 9am opening, FOP then River Journey. We did that and were done by 9:20. (Just like the experts said!)


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

Kimann said:


> I reviewed our experience from last weekend on pg 403. I did exactly what the folks on this thread said and it worked just like they said! Be there no later than 8am for a 9am opening, FOP then River Journey. We did that and were done by 9:20. (Just like the experts said!)



This is very helpful for our planning, thank you!!


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Sorry if this has been ask previously - Rider Swap is available for FoP, correct?  How many riders are allowed with the swap pass?  

Also, is the boarding area stationary?  I'm assuming it is, but just want to verify.  My uncle will be with us on our upcoming trip, and he needs some help on moving platforms.  TIA!


----------



## ucfknight

magickingdomprincess said:


> Sorry if this has been ask previously - Rider Swap is available for FoP, correct?  How many riders are allowed with the swap pass?
> 
> Also, is the boarding area stationary?  I'm assuming it is, but just want to verify.  My uncle will be with us on our upcoming trip, and he needs some help on moving platforms.  TIA!



Rider Switch is available.  The pass lets 3 people use the FastPass+ entrance for the 2nd ride.
There are no moving platforms on either ride in Pandora.


----------



## jenny105

Kimann said:


> I reviewed our experience from last weekend on pg 403. I did exactly what the folks on this thread said and it worked just like they said! Be there no later than 8am for a 9am opening, FOP then River Journey. We did that and were done by 9:20. (Just like the experts said!)



Thanks!  I was planning to get there for 8 so I'm glad to hear it worked out for you.  I'm hoping crowds will be a little less crazy in September than they are now.  We have a fastpass for NRJ but later in the afternoon at 1:50 (after lunch at Y&Y).  If I can get both done in the morning before my 10:15 EE FP that would be amazing!


----------



## magickingdomprincess

ucfknight said:


> Rider Switch is available.  The pass lets 3 people use the FastPass+ entrance for the 2nd ride.
> There are no moving platforms on either ride in Pandora.



Thank you!


----------



## Stasieki

It seems there is no Pandora benefit with Tusker House pre park opening reservations?  On 9:00 openings, Pandora is opening around 8:45 from front of park guests?


----------



## Linkura

Stasieki said:


> It seems there is no Pandora benefit with Tusker House pre park opening reservations?  On 9:00 openings, Pandora is opening around 8:45 from front of park guests?


Correct, no benefit and almost certainly a disadvantage.


----------



## ucfknight

Stasieki said:


> It seems there is no Pandora benefit with Tusker House pre park opening reservations?  On 9:00 openings, Pandora is opening around 8:45 from front of park guests?


They've typically been opening the tapstiles between 8:15 and 8:20 and holding guests at the bridge to Pandora.  So if you went to breakfast you would likely be at the back of a large group of people when they drop the rope into Pandora, which has been happening around 8:40 recently.


----------



## TulipMom

TouringPlans is currently forecasting only a 35 minute wait at 10am for FOP in late October, but at 10am today the wait time is 171 min on Touring Plans (150 min on Disney).  So, our suggested Touring Plan is Expedition Everest, Na'vi, then FOP.  That seems like an awfully optimistic forecasted drop in wait times.  Too good to be true?  Wondering if we should skip that advice and do FOP, Na'vi, and then head over to EE.  Especially since it sounds like I can't rely on FP+ to help much?  (Since FP are scarce for this ride and we want to leave the park by 3pm)  Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TulipMom said:


> TouringPlans is currently forecasting only a 35 minute wait at 10am for FOP in late October, but at 10am today the wait time is 171 min on Touring Plans (150 min on Disney).  So, our suggested Touring Plan is Expedition Everest, Na'vi, then FOP.  That seems like an awfully optimistic forecasted drop in wait times.  Too good to be true?  Wondering if we should skip that advice and do FOP, Na'vi, and then head over to EE.  Especially since it sounds like I can't rely on FP+ to help much?  Any thoughts or advice?


Wait... do you have a FP for FoP?  If not, I would personally RD FoP for sure!  By 9:20/9:30 I keep seeing 3 hr waits on FoP.  I've never used TP plans so I can't speak to that... ...


----------



## ucfknight

TulipMom said:


> *TouringPlans is currently forecasting only a 35 minute wait at 10am for FOP in late October*, but at 10am today the wait time is 171 min on Touring Plans (150 min on Disney).  So, our suggested Touring Plan is Expedition Everest, Na'vi, then FOP.  That seems like an awfully optimistic forecasted drop in wait times.  Too good to be true?  Wondering if we should skip that advice and do FOP, Na'vi, and then head over to EE.  Especially since it sounds like I can't rely on FP+ to help much?  Any thoughts or advice?



That is incredibly unlikely, and sounds like horrible advice.  If you can't get a FP+ for FOP, get there early for rope drop, do FOP first and then Na'Vi, then head to Everest.  If you want get FP+ for Na'Vi and come back later to do it that would work too.


----------



## Bowen9475

Our EMH FoP Experience Saturday 7/22/2017 - We did not have FPs. We were staying at BLT. We were at the bus stop by 6:30 and on the bus at 6:35. We arrived at AK at 6:52. We were among the first few at security which didn't open until 7:30. We got right through security. We were through the tapstyles at 7:40 but held behind the CMs for a bit. We walked under the entrance to FoP at 7:55 and at that point standby said 60 minutes. We walked through the queue. We were in an assigned line by 8:00 and in the GMR section by 8:05. We were off the ride and exiting by 8:20. At that point standby said 135 minutes. Loved the ride and glad we got up and out so early.


----------



## JessicaW1234

Hi- we are going in August & plan to go to EMH at AK.  We want to go to Navi river journey.  Is there a separate line or path to do that or will we be swept up in the huge crowd going to FOP?

What time should we get there for an 8am EMH if we are not going to FOP?


----------



## TulipMom

Sorry - I wrote that a tad clunky.  We are 87 days from our trip, but I mentioned that FP+ may not help much since I'm reading posts that they are very scarce for that ride.



ucfknight said:


> That is incredibly unlikely, and sounds like horrible advice.  If you can't get a FP+ for FOP, get there early for rope drop, do FOP first and then Na'Vi, then head to Everest.  If you want get FP+ for Na'Vi and come back later to do it that would work too.


Thanks for your input!  I have loved Touring Plans and found it spot on for our last trip.  We were able to accomplish all kinds of things in short periods of time by following their advice.  Love so much about the site.  But, it does seem like they have an issue with forecasting for FoP and Na'Vi.  I hope they fix it soon or it may cause issues for some.  Glad I knew just enough to ask people who know a lot more.  

I like your idea of FoP, Everest, and then a FP+ for Na'Vi.  That sounds like a pretty good option for us.  Thanks again!

Bowen9475 - Thanks so much for sharing your experience!  That helps a lot!


----------



## cpdisney

Coming up on my 60 day fp date.  What is the earliest times available for FOP fp? I remember the Frozen ride in Epcot never had fp available before 11:00 when it first opened.  Are people able to get 9:00 or 10:00 fp for FOP or only later? Thanks


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

cpdisney said:


> Coming up on my 60 day fp date.  What is the earliest times available for FOP fp? I remember the Frozen ride in Epcot never had fp available before 11:00 when it first opened.  Are people able to get 9:00 or 10:00 fp for FOP or only later? Thanks


I was able to get a 9am FOP FP on an 8am EMH morning.  So I would say that the FP start at official park opening time, not like Frozen.


----------



## DanielNYC

Bowen9475 said:


> Our EMH FoP Experience Saturday 7/22/2017 - We did not have FPs. We were staying at BLT. We were at the bus stop by 6:30 and on the bus at 6:35. We arrived at AK at 6:52. We were among the first few at security which didn't open until 7:30. We got right through security. We were through the tapstyles at 7:40 but held behind the CMs for a bit. We walked under the entrance to FoP at 7:55 and at that point standby said 60 minutes. We walked through the queue. We were in an assigned line by 8:00 and in the GMR section by 8:05. We were off the ride and exiting by 8:20. At that point standby said 135 minutes. Loved the ride and glad we got up and out so early.



Thanks for all the specifics here.  VERY helpful.


----------



## mtemm

In case anyone is tracking, we had our AK day today and it went amazing.  A little grumbling from dh and kids about getting up and out.  Left YC around 7:40 and drove to AK.  We were through bag check fairly quickly and waited in line to enter park till around 8:20.  It didn't take us that long to get through and we followed the herd to pandora.  We weren't up front but weren't far back either...dh could see the front CMs but I couldn't (vertically challenged).  

They dropped the rope around 8:40 and 90% headed to FOP while we stayed straight to Na'vi.  Thanks to all who recommended me fp FOP.  We we were on and off Na'vi by 8:50 and off to safari.  On our way out we noticed line for FOP was already 3 hours!!!!  We went commando today because of limited time but did Na'vi, safari, Everest, Kali, FOLK, FOP, and dinosaur all before 1:30!and that is with a stop for lunch at the QS place in pandora. It is hot so we opted to head back to swim instead of doing more or doing trails, may head back tonight to see it all lit up.  Hope this helps those who are planning!  Only fp we used were for FOP and dinosaur.  Have a safari tonight if we head over.


----------



## mtemm

Wanted to add for those ride wimps.  I can barely tolerate soarin because i sometimes feel like I'm going to fall.  I was a bit concerned about FOP but it was amazing!!!!  LOVED IT!  I think the locking in secure feeling of the bike set up helped me.  I may have closed my eyes once or twice but barely.  Totally worth it and would love to go again some day!


----------



## shannon006

I am coming down for a quick 2 1/2 day trip to ride The Great Movie Ride and Ellen before they close. I would love to see Pandora. How are PM EMH?


----------



## rteetz

TulipMom said:


> Thanks for your input! I have loved Touring Plans and found it spot on for our last trip. We were able to accomplish all kinds of things in short periods of time by following their advice. Love so much about the site. But, it does seem like they have an issue with forecasting for FoP and Na'Vi. I hope they fix it soon or it may cause issues for some. Glad I knew just enough to ask people who know a lot more.


Touring Plans is quite good. I think in this aspect their 35 minute estimate is just a guess right now. I can't see wait times dropping that much. They might drop some but probably not that much.


----------



## rteetz

shannon006 said:


> I am coming down for a quick 2 1/2 day trip to ride The Great Movie Ride and Ellen before they close. I would love to see Pandora. How are PM EMH?


PM EMH is good but I would focus on FoP first. Get in line right when EMH starts for FoP then after look to go on NRJ if you still have time.


----------



## ucfknight

JessicaW1234 said:


> Hi- we are going in August & plan to go to EMH at AK.  We want to go to Navi river journey.  Is there a separate line or path to do that or will we be swept up in the huge crowd going to FOP?
> 
> What time should we get there for an 8am EMH if we are not going to FOP?


97% of people there for rope drop are there for FOP.  No need to be there 1+ hour beforehand if you are only interested in Na'vi.  I'd say getting there by 7:40 should be sufficient.  When coming up to Pandora just stay to the left.  If they haven't dropped the rope yet there will be a large crowd of people.  Be on the far left because when they do drop the rope the crowd will be led forward.  There is a fork in the road shortly after entering the land.  Everyone going to FOP will be led off to the right at the fork.  The few heading to Na'vi go off to the left.  You will walk on the ride.


----------



## Psychodisney

I just booked a quick weekend in August and of course, there are no FP left for anything in Pandora. I did get a ROL FP. There are EMH that evening 10-12.  Do they offer FP during EMH?


----------



## AngiTN

Psychodisney said:


> I just booked a quick weekend in August and of course, there are no FP left for anything in Pandora. I did get a ROL FP. There are EMH that evening 10-12.  Do they offer FP during EMH?


No FP during EMH


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just identified the best time to visit Pandora... 11:40PM... or, this is an MDE error...


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just identified the best time to visit Pandora... 11:40PM... or, this is an MDE error...
> 
> View attachment 256364


NRJ does go down significantly at the very end of EMH.


----------



## GabetrixDisney

Heading to WDW December 16 and Pandora is my #1 priority. I would like to expierence both rides and more than once if possible. 

The comments on the thread have been very helpful. So the objective is to be there very very early. Do I need a fast pass if I'm going to be their at rope drop?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## lentesta

TulipMom said:


> TouringPlans is currently forecasting only a 35 minute wait at 10am for FOP in late October, but at 10am today the wait time is 171 min on Touring Plans (150 min on Disney).  So, our suggested Touring Plan is Expedition Everest, Na'vi, then FOP.  That seems like an awfully optimistic forecasted drop in wait times.  Too good to be true?  Wondering if we should skip that advice and do FOP, Na'vi, and then head over to EE.  Especially since it sounds like I can't rely on FP+ to help much?  (Since FP are scarce for this ride and we want to leave the park by 3pm)  Any thoughts or advice?



I've asked the stats team to look at this forecast. They said they're looking at it, and we should have an update within a week.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

We did RD on Tuesday July 18th. It was a lot busier than I expected. It was our last park day, and the busiest out of all the other days.
We got there at 8, but there were a LOT of people already there.
They let us in at 8:20ish I think, and then to the next stop before entering Pandora around 8:45ish.
We split up and 3 of us did FOP and grabbed a child swap, the others did NRJ. My sons and I did the FOP, and they skipped the Avatar in the tank, I was disappointed. I am guessing they directed us thru the FP line?
Our wait was under 20, we also got called ahead as a group of 3.
My DDs walked straight on to NRJ.
After, DDs used the swap for FOP, and I took DS5 and DGS on to NRJ. WE waited 30 minutes. It was brutal, worst SB wait the whole trip. I almost quit but saw the end ahead.
We did FOP later with our FPs, quick waits, enjoyed the ride.
Only complaint by all, the glasses....


----------



## TulipMom

lentesta said:


> I've asked the stats team to look at this forecast. They said they're looking at it, and we should have an update within a week.


Great!  I was just thinking that I should try to contact someone with Touring Plans to see if they were aware.  LOVE the site and have spent an embarrassing amount of time on it both for our last trip and this upcoming one.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

lentesta said:


> I've asked the stats team to look at this forecast. They said they're looking at it, and we should have an update within a week.


Thanks great!  I  had also noticed that the times for the Pandora rides looked to be very off on my upcoming trip's touring plans.


----------



## abarriger

lentesta said:


> I've asked the stats team to look at this forecast. They said they're looking at it, and we should have an update within a week.


And this kind of thing is why I LOVE TouringPlans!


----------



## jenny105

Speaking of Touring Plans I just updated my Epcot day  since Mission Space will now be open and it suggested I go to Figment first instead of Test Track or Soarin.  Um no.  Now it says at 11am Figment will have a 15 minute wait.  What world is TP living in??


----------



## ALK$Disney

jenny105 said:


> Speaking of Touring Plans I just updated my Epcot day  since Mission Space will now be open and it suggested I go to Figment first instead of Test Track or Soarin.  Um no.  Now it says at 11am Figment will have a 15 minute wait.  What world is TP living in??



Touring plan is so off that I am starting to hate it. At AK, the "optimized" plan wants me to ride Everest first at 9am, walk all the way back to Pandora to do NRJ at 9:30am with a 10 minute wait, and then FOP at 9:50am with a 35 minute wait.


----------



## ucfknight

jenny105 said:


> Speaking of Touring Plans I just updated my Epcot day  since Mission Space will now be open and it suggested I go to Figment first instead of Test Track or Soarin.  Um no.  Now it says at 11am Figment will have a 15 minute wait.  What world is TP living in??


I thought everyone rope drops Figment these days.


----------



## bethbuchall

ALK$Disney said:


> Touring plan is so off that I am starting to hate it. At AK, the "optimized" plan wants me to ride Everest first at 9am, walk all the way back to Pandora to do NRJ at 9:30am with a 10 minute wait, and then FOP at 9:50am with a 35 minute wait.



I thought that I was doing something wrong when I saw the suggestions that I was getting. I still am glad that I signed up, but I think I'll skip the personalized touring plans.


----------



## AngiTN

bethbuchall said:


> I thought that I was doing something wrong when I saw the suggestions that I was getting. I still am glad that I signed up, but I think I'll skip the personalized touring plans.


Just do not Optimize them. Only Evaluate. The Optimize simply doesn't work. Or at least has never worked for me. A case of the computer really doesn't know more than a human.


----------



## bethbuchall

AngiTN said:


> Just do not Optimize them. Only Evaluate. The Optimize simply doesn't work. Or at least has never worked for me. A case of the computer really doesn't know more than a human.



Thanks! I'll give that a try!


----------



## jenny105

ALK$Disney said:


> Touring plan is so off that I am starting to hate it. At AK, the "optimized" plan wants me to ride Everest first at 9am, walk all the way back to Pandora to do NRJ at 9:30am with a 10 minute wait, and then FOP at 9:50am with a 35 minute wait.



When I optimized mine it told me rope drop Dinosaur and then make my way to Pandora LOL.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

rteetz said:


> PM EMH is good but I would focus on FoP first. Get in line right when EMH starts for FoP then after look to go on NRJ if you still have time.




To piggyback on the other posters question...

I also just booked a last minute 2 day trip. We land at 9am on a Saturday and it is our AK day. Why would you suggest doing FOP at the start of emh instead of waiting for the last 30mins to hop in line? Pandora is out focus and we don't have FPs since we booked 10 days out.


----------



## rteetz

disneymagicgirl said:


> To piggyback on the other posters question...
> 
> I also just booked a last minute 2 day trip. We land at 9am on a Saturday and it is our AK day. Why would you suggest doing FOP at the start of emh instead of waiting for the last 30mins to hop in line? Pandora is out focus and we don't have FPs since we booked 10 days out.


If you want to ride both attractions I would do FoP first and NRJ second. NRJ goes down to essentially a walk on closer to the end of EMH.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

rteetz said:


> If you want to ride both attractions I would do FoP first and NRJ second. NRJ goes down to essentially a walk on closer to the end of EMH.


Ok, thx!


----------



## GabetrixDisney

If we get there first thing in the morning how much time on average should we allocate to FOP and NRJ? 

We were hoping to do breakfast afterwards what would be a good time to try and book a reservation?


----------



## rteetz

GabetrixDisney said:


> If we get there first thing in the morning how much time on average should we allocate to FOP and NRJ?
> 
> We were hoping to do breakfast afterwards what would be a good time to try and book a reservation?


Are you trying to standby both? If so you are looking at decent waits for both. I can't say for sure how much time it will take since it changes frequently but you might want to look at doing one ride go for breakfast then come back and do the other.


----------



## GabetrixDisney

rteetz said:


> Are you trying to standby both? If so you are looking at decent waits for both. I can't say for sure how much time it will take since it changes frequently but you might want to look at doing one ride go for breakfast then come back and do the other.



We will be staying on property and I will attempt to get fast passes as early as I can. Even if EMH are offered in December when I go we plan on being there As early as possible. 2 people.


----------



## rteetz

GabetrixDisney said:


> We will be staying on property and I will attempt to get fast passes as early as I can. Even if EMH are offered in December when I go we plan on being there at rope drop. 2 people.


Its hard to say right now because the rope drop procedures have changed from day to day. There have been some recent rope drop accounts on this thread on the last few pages.


----------



## mikat

KramerDSP said:


> Wife and I had EMH access. Park hours are 8-9 am for EMH.
> 
> Got to Bag check ar 6:15 am. Only a handful of guests there. 7:30 pm, bag check opened but we were first in line so got sent to the metal detectors. Dozens of people passed us to the Magic band taps at the gate. We were still among the first 100 people to enter the park.
> At 7:45 we were let in and guided to the tree of life. By 7:47 we were walking to FOP and standby was posted as 60 minutes but we were out of the ride by 8:10 am at latest.
> 
> Navi river Journey was a 10 minute posted standby, and we were out of that by 8:30 am.
> ....
> 
> My advice to EMH guests - don't worry about being at bag check by 6:30. 7 pm and even 7:15 pm still gets you in the first couple hundred of people to enter the park.



Hi all, I appreciate all of the rope drop reports! We are going to and EMH morning and want to do what @KramerDSP was able to do. I've read a lot about bag check being an issue. Should we try to go bagless? Will that make a big difference? I'm sure that DS and I will be fine, but I'm not sure if my sister will be up for it.


----------



## preemiemama

GabetrixDisney said:


> We will be staying on property and I will attempt to get fast passes as early as I can. Even if EMH are offered in December when I go we plan on being there As early as possible. 2 people.


EasyWDW just did a rope drop review- should be the first one on his page.  It has what he did and what he suggests for timing.


----------



## Mlglass

We are going to be in AK Aug. 30, We were unable to get Fastpasses FOP , but do have 8:00 reservations at Tusker House...If we can head over to Pandora by 8:40 is that really enough the be able to ride FOP with out a terrible wait? Trying to figure out a plan Thank you for any insight!


----------



## ucfknight

Mlglass said:


> We are going to be in AK Aug. 30, We were unable to get Fastpasses FOP , but do have 8:00 reservations at Tusker House...If we can head over to Pandora by 8:40 is that really enough the be able to ride FOP with out a terrible wait? Trying to figure out a plan Thank you for any insight!


By 8:40 there will be thousands in front of you and likely a 2+ hour wait.


----------



## 123SA

During the morning EMH, the other sections of the park are open, right?  Has anyone noticed how the lines are elsewhere during EMH?  I have 2 FOP and 1 Na'vi FP during our 2 week trip, so I was thinking of using the EMH to ride Everest multiple times and then head to safari right before regular opening.


----------



## CounselorX

Any word yet if Pandora EMH will get extended past August 19th?


----------



## lentesta

jenny105 said:


> Speaking of Touring Plans I just updated my Epcot day  since Mission Space will now be open and it suggested I go to Figment first instead of Test Track or Soarin.  Um no.  Now it says at 11am Figment will have a 15 minute wait.  What world is TP living in??



Send me a link to the plan, please. I'll be happy to take a look: len at touringplans.


----------



## AngiTN

CounselorX said:


> Any word yet if Pandora EMH will get extended past August 19th?


I'm anxiously awaiting for an update myself.
My expectation is EMH of some sort will be added, but not nightly like they've had. 
But it would sure be nice to know. 
Hard to believe they will not have any EMH at all after 8/19 and also hard to believe that as of 7/28 they don't know what they plan to do


----------



## Jess_S

For those who haves used FP for FOP, how long did you wait to get on the ride?  Our son is going to be too short to ride on our upcoming trip, so I am reluctant to book a fastpass if he's going to have to spend a long time waiting in a queue for something he can't ride.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jess_S said:


> For those who haves used FP for FOP, how long did you wait to get on the ride?  Our son is going to be too short to ride on our upcoming trip, so I am reluctant to book a fastpass if he's going to have to spend a long time waiting in a queue for something he can't ride.


If he's too short, he won't be allowed in the queue.

As soon as you get the Rider Swap pass, your DS and the adult can head somewhere else.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AngiTN said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting for an update myself.
> My expectation is EMH of some sort will be added, but not nightly like they've had.
> But it would sure be nice to know.
> Hard to believe they will not have any EMH at all after 8/19 and also hard to believe that as of 7/28 they don't know what they plan to do


Hopefully they get smart enough to keep all of AK open for late EMH if they keep it. What they're doing now seems ludicrous based on accounts and wait times.


----------



## AngiTN

Has this been posted, and I missed it (very likely as I haven't been reading every single post lately)? Sorry if a repeat
The Single Rider sign is covered at FoP. So signs still pointing to this not ever being used, as reported by several CM during opening week
Has other word come out? Or did they just cover it to stop questions for now?


----------



## Linkura

Mlglass said:


> We are going to be in AK Aug. 30, We were unable to get Fastpasses FOP , but do have 8:00 reservations at Tusker House...If we can head over to Pandora by 8:40 is that really enough the be able to ride FOP with out a terrible wait? Trying to figure out a plan Thank you for any insight!


Don't do this.  Cancel your ADR and get to AK as soon as possible.


----------



## CounselorX

AngiTN said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting for an update myself.
> My expectation is EMH of some sort will be added, but not nightly like they've had.
> But it would sure be nice to know.
> Hard to believe they will not have any EMH at all after 8/19 and also hard to believe that as of 7/28 they don't know what they plan to do



I agree. It'd be nice to know. My gut kind of tells me they're trying to avoid what happened last year - increasing hours way late into the night only to have terribly low attendance. I'm hoping they decide it's different this time since Pandora is open, ROL is open, and Pandora is clearly still bringing in a lot of people.


----------



## johnnydakota

AngiTN said:


> Has this been posted, and I missed it (very likely as I haven't been reading every single post lately)? Sorry if a repeat
> The Single Rider sign is covered at FoP. So signs still pointing to this not ever being used, as reported by several CM during opening week
> Has other word come out? Or did they just cover it to stop questions for now?
> 
> (picture removed for space!)


I'm assuming it's temporary. It doesn't make sense for them to make a new attraction with a full on single rider sign to never actually use it. Sooner or later, it will open up, in my opinion.


----------



## ucfknight

johnnydakota said:


> I'm assuming it's temporary. It doesn't make sense for them to make a new attraction with a full on single rider sign to never actually use it. Sooner or later, it will open up, in my opinion.


It may be something that sounded good in concept to the imagineers designing the ride, but operationally it is not really needed.  With each room on FOP holding 8 people there isn't much need to have singles.   And it isn't like a coaster or Test Track where the CM has to quickly fill 12 to 18 rows of 2 or 3 every 30 seconds with minimal time to arrange groups.   On FOP they have to go through the line anyway to ask everyone their group size so they can arrange parties together in groups of 8.  If they are one short they have plenty of time to get a single from the normal line.


----------



## AngiTN

johnnydakota said:


> I'm assuming it's temporary. It doesn't make sense for them to make a new attraction with a full on single rider sign to never actually use it. Sooner or later, it will open up, in my opinion.


I'm not so sure.
First, the CM working the attraction used the exact words of "no, and it will never be open" as I was walking by and someone asked him if the single rider line was open. Though I understand CM do not always know everything
Second, the line for single riders mixes with FP and will take a CM stationed nearby to keep straight, or self policing. Not practical at all
Third, it's not really needed. It's very easy for them to simply pull any needed single riders from the lines after the point where stand by and FP riders merge

The reports have been that someone requested a single rider be added and didn't bother to find out that it wasn't practical for this ride. Once it opened it was discovered that it wasn't needed, hence it being covered now.


----------



## Lesley Wake

I think I need some advice with my Rope Drop plans. It will be 2 of us, on a Monday morning in mid-september (with am EMH). 
1) Bag check. Will it work fine if I send my sister into bagless line and I go through bag check with 2 bags? Then meet up with her at the turnstile line? 
2) Standby queue. The whole point of RD for FoP is to see the standby queue as we have several FPs for later in the trip. But I'm concerned with all the reports that they send people thru fastpass line. What is blocking people from continuing in the regular line? Can we just step over a chain (or unclip/reclip it)? Will the CMs be pissed if we arrive in the standby line?


----------



## ucfknight

Lesley Wake said:


> I think I need some advice with my Rope Drop plans. It will be 2 of us, on a Monday morning in mid-september (with am EMH).
> 1) Bag check. Will it work fine if I send my sister into bagless line and I go through bag check with 2 bags? Then meet up with her at the turnstile line?
> 2) Standby queue. The whole point of RD for FoP is to see the standby queue as we have several FPs for later in the trip. But I'm concerned with all the reports that they send people thru fastpass line. What is blocking people from continuing in the regular line? Can we just step over a chain (or unclip/reclip it)? Will the CMs be pissed if we arrive in the standby line?



1.  You'll be fine, unless you get someone behind your sister in the tapstile line who takes offense to you cutting in line.  You never can say for sure but I have (very rarely) seen a guest go off on another guest for such a thing.  99.9% of the time you won't have an issue.
2.  There is a rope up blocking the path.  Could you step over or duck under the rope and walk through the normal standby line?  Sure.  Should you?  Well that's your call.  I seriously doubt anything too bad would happen to you.  Although you would technically be entering a closed off section of Disney's property.  Would a cast member be pissed?  If a cast member was really having a bad morning they could call security.


----------



## ThistleMae

mtemm said:


> Wanted to add for those ride wimps.  I can barely tolerate soarin because i sometimes feel like I'm going to fall.  I was a bit concerned about FOP but it was amazing!!!!  LOVED IT!  I think the locking in secure feeling of the bike set up helped me.  I may have closed my eyes once or twice but barely.  Totally worth it and would love to go again some day!


Dito.....truly amazing ride....best ive experienced so far.  I definitely think being snugged into the seat makes all the difference for folks who get a bit queezt from simulated rides.  I screamed like a native Navi the whole ride...what a blast!


----------



## ThistleMae

ucfknight said:


> By 8:40 there will be thousands in front of you and likely a 2+ hour wait.


Exactly.....we waited 2 1/2 around 3 p.m.  It was well worth the wait but my feet were killing me...wanted to ride again but couldnt handle the wait.


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> Dito.....truly amazing ride....best ive experienced so far.  I definitely think being snugged into the seat makes all the difference for folks who get a bit queezt from simulated rides.  I screamed like a native Navi the whole ride...what a blast!


I hope you plan to write up a report on your thoughts about the land in general, when you have time. Can't wait to hear your thoughts. Unless you have, and I missed it


----------



## Tonyz

AngiTN said:


> I hope you plan to write up a report on your thoughts about the land in general, when you have time. Can't wait to hear your thoughts. Unless you have, and I missed it



I support everyone giving a write up of their thoughts of the land.


----------



## Tonyz

Question for people who have been... do the mountains actually look like they're floating?


----------



## 1911

we took a tour at AK and we got to witness rope drop.without exception the entire crowd went to Pandora.here are some pics of how the cast members handle it. edit to add: we had to hurry as the crowd caught up to our tour group and were about to be over run.























Tonyz said:


> Question for people who have been... do the mountains actually look like they're floating?


yes they do but different angles of view make the effect look better.


----------



## 1911

not the best pics of the mountains but it's what I have


----------



## DanielNYC

1911 said:


> we took a tour at AK and we got to witness rope drop.without exception the entire crowd went to Pandora.here are some pics of how the cast members handle it. edit to add: we had to hurry as the crowd caught up to our tour group and were about to be over run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes they do but different angles of view make the effect look better.



Looks quite orderly and civilized.


----------



## 1911

DanielNYC said:


> Looks quite orderly and civilized.


yes,the cast members did a good job with the crowd.


----------



## ucfknight

Tonyz said:


> Question for people who have been... do the mountains actually look like they're floating?


Depends on how drunk you are.


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> Question for people who have been... do the mountains actually look like they're floating?


I think it will look better as vegetation grows in the land. Part of the story telling says the mountains were pushed into this position from the Ikran and human vehicles. I think Disney did the best they could with these mountains. Overall they look fantastic.


----------



## ThistleMae

AngiTN said:


> I hope you plan to write up a report on your thoughts about the land in general, when you have time. Can't wait to hear your thoughts. Unless you have, and I missed it


Heck yeah...just still winding down from the trip....will def. write up my thoughts as soon as i have a chance.


----------



## ThistleMae

Pandora Trip Report:  The land itself was so beautiful, like omg awesome!  We knew we would have to wait in line for Fop because we stayed off site and couldnt get fast passes.  We took the advice from other non-rope droppers, like ourselves, and did late afternoon when it was so grueling hot we just couldnt walk anymore without collapsing (I'm terrible in the heat).  The wait time was 140 minutes, and we bit the bullet.  The line was cool like people said but not mind blowing, i guess i expected more from other reviews.  I mean, it was nice but nothing that blew my mind.  The line did keep moving for the most part, which made it more tolerable.  It got way more interesting the closer you got to the ride.  We had no problems with the ride seats, they were very comfortable and we had a very, tall big boy with us.  The seats snugged up around your legs and back and made me feel really secure, ready to take off in full control, and then bam!  The ride exploded in flight, twists, turns, drops and climbs.  The exhilaration was fierce!  I leaned with each new drop and my whole body screamed with sheer exhileration.  I cant say enough about how spectacular this ride is and how awesome it made me feel!  The land at night is beautiful....its just amazing.  Navi was also beautiful, but as others said it was very short.  We did have fp for it, so we got right on.  The Rol show was also really spectacular, we loved it.  The whole land is just super cool.  I hope to get fp's for fop next year, and hope to ride it more than once.  It's the kind of experience that just sticks with you.


----------



## Felicis

Wow, what an awesome review ThistleMae!


----------



## bluecastle

Thanks for your detailed and exciting report, ThistleMae!
 I am so conflicted about FoP. I am going to try to reserve FPs for our last day in October and I will probably not make up my mind until we get to the vehicles. I will either ride or walk out.
My problems: I have vertigo and motion sickness that comes and goes- sometimes just scrolling on my iPad can trigger it. My one and only time on TZToT left me feeling pretty bad. I even woke up the next day feeling like I had a hangover. The effects lasted almost all day.
The other problem is my back. Sudden motions, like a car stopping short or taking off too quickly when the light changes, can affect it.
With other rides, my DH will usually ride it first and tell me if he thinks my back can handle it, but with the outrageous wait times and difficulties getting FPs, this is not an option. I love Soarin', even if I have to occasionally close my eyes, because I can totally relax in the seat and feel like I'm floating.
I hate to miss something this amazing, but I would also hate for it to interfere with my enjoyment of everything else!
Sorry for my rambling!


----------



## Lesley Wake

ucfknight said:


> 1.  You'll be fine, unless you get someone behind your sister in the tapstile line who takes offense to you cutting in line.  You never can say for sure but I have (very rarely) seen a guest go off on another guest for such a thing.  99.9% of the time you won't have an issue.
> 2.  There is a rope up blocking the path.  Could you step over or duck under the rope and walk through the normal standby line?  Sure.  Should you?  Well that's your call.  I seriously doubt anything too bad would happen to you.  Although you would technically be entering a closed off section of Disney's property.  Would a cast member be pissed?  If a cast member was really having a bad morning they could call security.


So I contacted Guest Services (I really hope they don't start keeping a record of all my emails...it's getting a bit ridiculous) to ask about the FoP standby queue in the morning. They said when we get there in the morning to try and talk to a CM as we enter the queue and say we want the whole FoP experience and they will typically let us go through the standby as opposed to FP. Thought I'd pass that on in case anyone else had that worry/annoyance. (Though I am worried with the cutbacks in CM staff and hours we may interact with  anyone when entering the queue, but I guess we'll see!)


----------



## ThistleMae

Felicis said:


> Wow, what an awesome review ThistleMae!


Thanks!


----------



## AngiTN

Lesley Wake said:


> So I contacted Guest Services (I really hope they don't start keeping a record of all my emails...it's getting a bit ridiculous) to ask about the FoP standby queue in the morning. They said when we get there in the morning to try and talk to a CM as we enter the queue and say we want the whole FoP experience and they will typically let us go through the standby as opposed to FP. Thought I'd pass that on in case anyone else had that worry/annoyance. (Though I am worried with the cutbacks in CM staff and hours we may interact with  anyone when entering the queue, but I guess we'll see!)


Makes sense to me. I can't see what it hurts to let folks go through a longer line and wait if that's what they want to do. Even if it means they wait till those routed in the FP line are loaded first. What am I missing about letting guests do that? Is there a reason not to that I'm missing?
I mean, I realize why they are sending them in the FP lines, it gets the ride started faster. But for those that want to walk the long way, why not let them?


----------



## ThistleMae

bluecastle said:


> Thanks for your detailed and exciting report, ThistleMae!
> I am so conflicted about FoP. I am going to try to reserve FPs for our last day in October and I will probably not make up my mind until we get to the vehicles. I will either ride or walk out.
> My problems: I have vertigo and motion sickness that comes and goes- sometimes just scrolling on my iPad can trigger it. My one and only time on TZToT left me feeling pretty bad. I even woke up the next day feeling like I had a hangover. The effects lasted almost all day.
> The other problem is my back. Sudden motions, like a car stopping short or taking off too quickly when the light changes, can affect it.
> With other rides, my DH will usually ride it first and tell me if he thinks my back can handle it, but with the outrageous wait times and difficulties getting FPs, this is not an option. I love Soarin', even if I have to occasionally close my eyes, because I can totally relax in the seat and feel like I'm floating.
> I hate to miss something this amazing, but I would also hate for it to interfere with my enjoyment of everything else!
> Sorry for my rambling!


I dont think you'll have a problem with your back, the ride is super smooth, no jerking.  I too love soarin', its my favorite, other than FOP, my new favorite.  As far as vertigo....I'm supervsensitive and cant go on most of the simulated rides at Universal.  The dives on FOP ARE SUPER INTENSE And YOU DO LOTS OF CURVING, REALLY, REALLY FAST, BUT YOU FEEL SO SECURE ON THE RIDE VEHICLE THAT YOU don't feel like you've lost control.  Letting your husband try first is a great idea but is he willing to wait in a long line with you again?


----------



## AngiTN

bluecastle said:


> Thanks for your detailed and exciting report, ThistleMae!
> I am so conflicted about FoP. I am going to try to reserve FPs for our last day in October and I will probably not make up my mind until we get to the vehicles. I will either ride or walk out.
> My problems: I have vertigo and motion sickness that comes and goes- sometimes just scrolling on my iPad can trigger it. My one and only time on TZToT left me feeling pretty bad. I even woke up the next day feeling like I had a hangover. The effects lasted almost all day.
> The other problem is my back. Sudden motions, like a car stopping short or taking off too quickly when the light changes, can affect it.
> With other rides, my DH will usually ride it first and tell me if he thinks my back can handle it, but with the outrageous wait times and difficulties getting FPs, this is not an option. *I love Soarin', even if I have to occasionally close my eyes, because I can totally relax in the seat and feel like I'm floating.*
> I hate to miss something this amazing, but I would also hate for it to interfere with my enjoyment of everything else!
> Sorry for my rambling!


I don't have motion related issues of any sort but I would have to think if you can tolerate Soarin' you will have no problems with FoP because the sensations are so similar. FoP is smooth and a sensation of flying, soaring through the air, with swooping, gradual twists and turns, just like Soarin'. It's not jerky or sudden at all. And you could close your eyes if you had to, just like on Soarin'. You would be able to relax in the seat (or on the seat as the case may be) and feel like you are floating. FoP is different than anything else at Disney but is best described as Soarin' on steroids.  Or Soarin' times 10. It's really not like Star Tours or other simulators at all. At least not to me.


----------



## vinotinto

Lesley Wake said:


> So I contacted Guest Services (I really hope they don't start keeping a record of all my emails...it's getting a bit ridiculous) to ask about the FoP standby queue in the morning. They said when we get there in the morning to try and talk to a CM as we enter the queue and say we want the whole FoP experience and they will typically let us go through the standby as opposed to FP. Thought I'd pass that on in case anyone else had that worry/annoyance. (Though I am worried with the cutbacks in CM staff and hours we may interact with  anyone when entering the queue, but I guess we'll see!)


Yes! This is exactly what I was planning to do anyway - just ask if we could go through the regular queue.  I wonder, if we don't start by getting directed to the FP line, whether it would be obvious if we get diverted to the FP line later. I assume, there would be two options/lines, and a CM directing to only one option. Is that the case?


----------



## mesaboy2

vinotinto said:


> Yes! This is exactly what I was planning to do anyway - just ask if we could go through the regular queue.  I wonder, if we don't start by getting directed to the FP line, whether it would be obvious if we get diverted to the FP line later. I assume, there would be two options/lines, and a CM directing to only one option. Is that the case?



No one needs to ask to get in the standby queue, just go in and be prepared to wait a while.  The standby and FP queues eventually merge, before this point (assuming FOP is like all other attractions), there is no opportunity to switch.  If you won't be using your FP, I would encourage that it be returned to the pool so that others might.


----------



## Lesley Wake

mesaboy2 said:


> No one needs to ask to get in the standby queue, just go in and be prepared to wait a while.  The standby and FP queues eventually merge, before this point (assuming FOP is like all other attractions), there is no opportunity to switch.  If you won't be using your FP, I would encourage that it be returned to the pool so that others might.


The concern is mostly that I will be trying to hit up the standby queue at Rope Drop (well, am EMH RD), so I don't have to wait hours. At that time they have been directing everyone through the FP line at a certain point rather than the standby queue so you miss significant portions (including floating avatar). I still plan to use my FP later, just would like to see the standby queue at least once!


----------



## mesaboy2

Lesley Wake said:


> The concern is mostly that I will be trying to hit up the standby queue at Rope Drop (well, am EMH RD), so I don't have to wait hours. At that time they have been directing everyone through the FP line at a certain point rather than the standby queue so you miss significant portions (including floating avatar). I still plan to use my FP later, just would like to see the standby queue at least once!



Then I would just wait near the entrance until they open standby.


----------



## vinotinto

Lesley Wake said:


> The concern is mostly that I will be trying to hit up the standby queue at Rope Drop (well, am EMH RD), so I don't have to wait hours. At that time they have been directing everyone through the FP line at a certain point rather than the standby queue so you miss significant portions (including floating avatar). I still plan to use my FP later, just would like to see the standby queue at least once!





mesaboy2 said:


> Then I would just wait near the entrance until they open standby.


Yes, this is exactly my scenario. I have a FP for our last day, but want to experience the queue earlier in the trip, without a FP. Planning to be there at rope drop. So, do I take it that the CMs walk the RD group to the FP line and at some point, they stop taking them through the FP line and start using the regular standby line? If so, has anyone waited for standby to open, and if so, how long was the wait?


----------



## ucfknight

vinotinto said:


> So, do I take it that the CMs walk the RD group to the FP line and at some point, they stop taking them through the FP line and start using the regular standby line?


CMs lead the rope drop crowd through the normal standyby entrance.  You walk through the external standby queue area.  Once you get inside the first cave of the internal standby queue, there is a break in the wall where you leave the standby queue and they lead you into the interior part of the FP queue (right where the FP queue enters the human facility).  At some point they stop moving the standby line into the FP queue like this, but I don't know when that occurs.  They would block off that cut through to the FP queue, and drop the rope to route the standby line through the normal queue.


----------



## AngiTN

mesaboy2 said:


> No one needs to ask to get in the standby queue, just go in and be prepared to wait a while.  The standby and FP queues eventually merge, before this point (assuming FOP is like all other attractions), there is no opportunity to switch.  If you won't be using your FP, I would encourage that it be returned to the pool so that others might.





mesaboy2 said:


> Then I would just wait near the entrance until they open standby.


You are not understanding the issue. This has nothing to do with FP

First thing in the morning they are taking stand by guests in the regular entrance but instead of going through the regular queue the entire way part way through they route them in to the FP line. So these guests miss part of the stand by queue. They do this to speed loading of the ride.

The question is how can these early morning guests choose to go in the full stand by line?

Waiting by the entrance won't always help since they reroute them inside. You can't tell from the entrance when they are or aren't


----------



## LoveTheBeach23

I just wanted to let everyone know about our FOP experience. We planned a last-minute vacation about three weeks out so there was no chance of us getting FOP fast passes. We arrived on Sunday, July 16.   After we  arrived at WDW I kept checking for FOP fast passes and we lucked out! I was able to get 4 FOP fast passes for that evening! We also did FOP a second time that evening using the standby line.  I kept checking the wait times for standby and around 9:30 or so it went down to 95 minutes and we jumped on the standby line. If you're there on a Sunday I think Sunday evenings is a good time to go because a lot of people are checking out and checking in that day and the standby line was the lowest I saw all week  if you're not into doing rope drop.


----------



## twentyco

A quick RD report from yesterday.  We arrived at about 6:35 (EMH at 8); we were the third group there.  It was not necessary to get there that early.  I would say that 7 am would be fine.  Bag check opened at 7:30; DH took the bags and I went through the no bag line to get to the tapstyles.  That was kind of a nightmare, with people running, jumping over things, etc.  One teenage boy who appeared unsupervised almost knocked me down.  Got to the tapstyles pretty close to the front.  At about 7:40 they started to let us in, resort guests to the left, they held us at the bridge as others have reported.  A group of CMs then walked us to Pandora in a large mass to avoid further running, etc.  We stayed right and walked under the FOP sign at about 7:52.  We were off the ride by 8:25.  

I really liked FOP.  For those who are concerned, I am not small --- wear a size 18/20 --- and had no problem at all fitting. I have also had three spine surgeries (2 about 20 years ago in my lower back, and one in my neck about 3 years ago) and am susceptible to motion sickness (cannot ride Mission Space Orange at all, get sick reading in the car) and I had absolutely no issues with this ride.  It was really amazing, and as others have said was smooth and not jerky.  

We did NRJ right after with a very short wait, and were out of Pandora (round 1) by about 8:45; we then did Everest with no wait.

We ate at Satuli Canteen using mobile ordering at about 11:45 (right after the 11 Lion King show got out) and it worked great --- very short wait for the food even though it was very crowded, and lots of available tables.  CMs were being very strict about only sitting there if you were getting food there, as others have reported.  Still plenty of tables when we left about 12:10/12:15.

We also had a FP for a second FOP ride at 2:55; scanned in at 2:50 and walked out at 3:20.  Then were able to get 2 banshees --- it seemed they had all colors available.  We just asked for the colors we wanted after looking at them, and got them in boxes without the whole matching thing.  

Tomorrow we are going to do RD again, just to do Pandora and a couple of other favorites again (without the banshee purchase --- I think, anyway!)  Any questions please let me know and I'd be happy to try to answer.


----------



## DanielNYC

twentyco said:


> A quick RD report from yesterday.  We arrived at about 6:35 (EMH at 8); we were the third group there.  It was not necessary to get there that early.  I would say that 7 am would be fine.  Bag check opened at 7:30; DH took the bags and I went through the no bag line to get to the tapstyles.  That was kind of a nightmare, with people running, jumping over things, etc.  One teenage boy who appeared unsupervised almost knocked me down.  Got to the tapstyles pretty close to the front.  At about 7:40 they started to let us in, resort guests to the left, they held us at the bridge as others have reported.  A group of CMs then walked us to Pandora in a large mass to avoid further running, etc.  We stayed right and walked under the FOP sign at about 7:52.  We were off the ride by 8:25.
> 
> I really liked FOP.  For those who are concerned, I am not small --- wear a size 18/20 --- and had no problem at all fitting. I have also had three spine surgeries (2 about 20 years ago in my lower back, and one in my neck about 3 years ago) and am susceptible to motion sickness (cannot ride Mission Space Orange at all, get sick reading in the car) and I had absolutely no issues with this ride.  It was really amazing, and as others have said was smooth and not jerky.
> 
> We did NRJ right after with a very short wait, and were out of Pandora (round 1) by about 8:45; we then did Everest with no wait.
> 
> We ate at Satuli Canteen using mobile ordering at about 11:45 (right after the 11 Lion King show got out) and it worked great --- very short wait for the food even though it was very crowded, and lots of available tables.  CMs were being very strict about only sitting there if you were getting food there, as others have reported.  Still plenty of tables when we left about 12:10/12:15.
> 
> We also had a FP for a second FOP ride at 2:55; scanned in at 2:50 and walked out at 3:20.  Then were able to get 2 banshees --- it seemed they had all colors available.  We just asked for the colors we wanted after looking at them, and got them in boxes without the whole matching thing.
> 
> Tomorrow we are going to do RD again, just to do Pandora and a couple of other favorites again (without the banshee purchase --- I think, anyway!)  Any questions please let me know and I'd be happy to try to answer.



Great details with the times, etc.  Thanks!


----------



## disneynurse215

twentyco said:


> A quick RD report from yesterday.  We arrived at about 6:35 (EMH at 8); we were the third group there.  It was not necessary to get there that early.  I would say that 7 am would be fine.  Bag check opened at 7:30; DH took the bags and I went through the no bag line to get to the tapstyles.  That was kind of a nightmare, with people running, jumping over things, etc.  One teenage boy who appeared unsupervised almost knocked me down.  Got to the tapstyles pretty close to the front.  At about 7:40 they started to let us in, resort guests to the left, they held us at the bridge as others have reported.  A group of CMs then walked us to Pandora in a large mass to avoid further running, etc.  We stayed right and walked under the FOP sign at about 7:52.  We were off the ride by 8:25.
> 
> I really liked FOP.  For those who are concerned, I am not small --- wear a size 18/20 --- and had no problem at all fitting. I have also had three spine surgeries (2 about 20 years ago in my lower back, and one in my neck about 3 years ago) and am susceptible to motion sickness (cannot ride Mission Space Orange at all, get sick reading in the car) and I had absolutely no issues with this ride.  It was really amazing, and as others have said was smooth and not jerky.
> 
> We did NRJ right after with a very short wait, and were out of Pandora (round 1) by about 8:45; we then did Everest with no wait.
> 
> We ate at Satuli Canteen using mobile ordering at about 11:45 (right after the 11 Lion King show got out) and it worked great --- very short wait for the food even though it was very crowded, and lots of available tables.  CMs were being very strict about only sitting there if you were getting food there, as others have reported.  Still plenty of tables when we left about 12:10/12:15.
> 
> We also had a FP for a second FOP ride at 2:55; scanned in at 2:50 and walked out at 3:20.  Then were able to get 2 banshees --- it seemed they had all colors available.  We just asked for the colors we wanted after looking at them, and got them in boxes without the whole matching thing.
> 
> Tomorrow we are going to do RD again, just to do Pandora and a couple of other favorites again (without the banshee purchase --- I think, anyway!)  Any questions please let me know and I'd be happy to try to answer.


Thanks for all your helpful info! Were you able to do the whole standby queue or did they divert you? I will be there next week and am trying to plan accordingly.


----------



## bluecastle

Thank you to all who addressed my concerns about riding FoP!! I read them out loud to my DH and he seemed to come around to my plan of getting FPs for our last day with the now strong possibility that I will ride too! I know the queue is not to be missed, but I will just save that for another trip, whenever that will be.
 Who knows? Maybe I won't be able to get FPs and we will have to do stand by! It's looking like October is going to be very crowded this year- and we still don't know the hours for AK!! (I can't believe that they will stick with the current posted closing times of 7 and 7:30)
Thanks again- I am allowing myself to be more excited than worried now! Keep those reports coming!


----------



## basketlacey

I've seen a couple of responses that suggest not doing an 8 am tusker house reservation on a 9 am park opening. This was my plan this week so I'm trying to understand if we have breakfast where I'd come out. I was thinking we'd still mix in with the rope drop crowd right? But we'd be so far back we'd have a two hour wait? We don't have FP+ and we only have this one day at the parks. If we don't do our 8 am breakfast, what time should we arrive?


----------



## Felicis

WOOT! Just did my FP bookings and got FOP for 10.25 for the 3 of us. (Day 8 of our 9 day stay, was the first thing I went to book). Got NRJ for day 1 as well. So excited!


----------



## AngiTN

basketlacey said:


> I've seen a couple of responses that suggest not doing an 8 am tusker house reservation on a 9 am park opening. This was my plan this week so I'm trying to understand if we have breakfast where I'd come out.* I was thinking we'd still mix in with the rope drop crowd right?* But we'd be so far back we'd have a two hour wait? We don't have FP+ and we only have this one day at the parks. If we don't do our 8 am breakfast, what time should we arrive?


No, you would come out behind the rope drop crowd because they drop the rope well before 9:00. Usually 8:40-8:50. It's practically impossible to be seated and finished eating at TH by then. You are much better off just getting to AK at 7:45 or so and standing in line to get in the park, riding FoP first thing and then doing your TH breakfast later in the morning. 
If you stick with an 8:00 AM TH you will be 9:00, at least, coming in to Pandora and it would be a 2 hour wait to ride FoP by then. Or close to it, at least most mornings.


----------



## basketlacey

AngiTN said:


> No, you would come out behind the rope drop crowd because they drop the rope well before 9:00. Usually 8:40-8:50. It's practically impossible to be seated and finished eating at TH by then. You are much better off just getting to AK at 7:45 or so and standing in line to get in the park, riding FoP first thing and then doing your TH breakfast later in the morning.
> If you stick with an 8:00 AM TH you will be 9:00, at least, coming in to Pandora and it would be a 2 hour wait to ride FoP by then. Or close to it, at least most mornings.



Thank you AngiTN. This is what I needed to understand. We'll probably just do quick breakfast instead!


----------



## AngiTN

basketlacey said:


> Thank you AngiTN. This is what I needed to understand. We'll probably just do quick breakfast instead!


Good news is, there is a GREAT QS breakfast at the Canteen in Pandora. My mouth is watering just remembering it. Can't wait to have it again next month.


----------



## laurabelle

AngiTN said:


> Good news is, there is a GREAT QS breakfast at the Canteen in Pandora. My mouth is watering just remembering it. Can't wait to have it again next month.


What did you have for breakfast there? I've only had lunch and we enjoyed it.


----------



## AngiTN

laurabelle said:


> What did you have for breakfast there? I've only had lunch and we enjoyed it.


I had the French Toast. So good didn't even need syrup
DH got the Steak and Eggs. I tried some of his and it was really good too
DGD actually choose to eat the Kids Complete Breakfast, withFrosted Flakes and yogurt instead of anything else. Though she tried my french toast and wanted that next time

I want the Pork Hash next time. I'll get it and the French Toast and share with DGD


----------



## GBBTomorrow

lklasing said:


> I don't think anyone has given a 9:00 opening report yet, so here's our experience from Sunday, July 9 - 9:00 opening with no EMH:
> 
> I planned all along to get an uber, so I ordered one from the resort (SSR) at 7:40.  As I was waiting on the uber, an AK bus pulled up but I waited on the uber since I already had him on the way and the bus would have still stopped at a few other internal bus stops on the way.  I arrived right at 8:00 and got dropped off as close as you can get, which was nice.  My daughter was already in the passholder line so I was a little closer than I would have been otherwise if she hadn't beat me there.  All lines went back to at least the back of the ticket buildings by then.



You don't mean that you cut in line by going to stand with your daughter, do you? Am I misunderstanding that? If I were in line, that would really rub me the wrong way.


----------



## laurabelle

AngiTN said:


> I had the French Toast. So good didn't even need syrup
> DH got the Steak and Eggs. I tried some of his and it was really good too
> DGD actually choose to eat the Kids Complete Breakfast, withFrosted Flakes and yogurt instead of anything else. Though she tried my french toast and wanted that next time
> 
> I want the Pork Hash next time. I'll get it and the French Toast and share with DGD


I was looking at the breakfast menu thinking my dd and I could share the hash and the French toast. Thanks!


----------



## subtchr

Report from today --

I arrived on DME this morning for a short solo trip. I had not been able to snag a FoP FP, just Na'vi, in spite of trying anytime I thought of it the past couple weeks. 

This morning about 10:00, I tried again to modify my 4:20 Na'vi for this afternoon. There were many more time choices for Na'vi, and at least three choices throughout the day for FoP. Of course I grabbed one. So keep trying!


----------



## ucfknight

AngiTN said:


> No, you would come out behind the rope drop crowd because they drop the rope well before 9:00. Usually 8:40-8:50. It's practically impossible to be seated and finished eating at TH by then. You are much better off just getting to AK at 7:45 or so and standing in line to get in the park, riding FoP first thing and then doing your TH breakfast later in the morning.
> If you stick with an 8:00 AM TH you will be 9:00, at least, coming in to Pandora and it would be a 2 hour wait to ride FoP by then. Or close to it, at least most mornings.



And to add on this to make sure it is clear, "dropping the rope" at 8:40 means the rope into the Avatar land, not the rope into Animal Kingdom.  They've been "dropping the rope" into the park at 8:15 - 8:20.  Everyone is allowed in to the park at that time and then are held at a rope at the bridge into Pandora.  So even if you were done with breakfast at 8:30 you'd still be behind quite a few guests in the crowd to enter the land.


----------



## twentyco

disneynurse215 said:


> Thanks for all your helpful info! Were you able to do the whole standby queue or did they divert you? I will be there next week and am trying to plan accordingly.



We were diverted.  Same scenario today.  We were near the front on Saturday and at the very front today, so I don't know when they start letting people in to the regular queue.  It was worth it to us to miss it for the lower wait time, but I know others feel differently.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

basketlacey said:


> I've seen a couple of responses that suggest not doing an 8 am tusker house reservation on a 9 am park opening. This was my plan this week so I'm trying to understand if we have breakfast where I'd come out. I was thinking we'd still mix in with the rope drop crowd right? But we'd be so far back we'd have a two hour wait? We don't have FP+ and we only have this one day at the parks. If we don't do our 8 am breakfast, what time should we arrive?



We've been to TH many times, don't care if we miss some characters, and are routinely out at 8:40/8:45am.  That said, as @ucfknight mentioned, it's the 8:15/8:20 rope drop letting people *into AK* that makes keeping a TH breakfast a bad idea if you want to ensure an under 2hr wait that morning.  Certainly no way to be done with breakfast before 8:20.


----------



## bluecastle

Felicis said:


> WOOT! Just did my FP bookings and got FOP for 10.25 for the 3 of us. (Day 8 of our 9 day stay, was the first thing I went to book). Got NRJ for day 1 as well. So excited!



Did you mean 9/25? My FP date isnt until 8/16 and my trip dates are before yours. Just wanted to clarify. Thanks! Congrats on getting FoP!!


----------



## Felicis

bluecastle said:


> Did you mean 9/25? My FP date isnt until 8/16 and my trip dates are before yours. Just wanted to clarify. Thanks! Congrats on getting FoP!!


Opps, I mean 10.25 am! Not a date 

Our trip dates are 9/30 - 10/8.


----------



## BigRed98

New Satuli Canteen sampler platter: http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ves-four-and-allows-48-possible-combinations/


----------



## AngelDisney

Thanks for posting! I would love to try this but there are only two of us here!


----------



## rteetz

Sampler option has been added to the first page.


----------



## vinotinto

BigRed98 said:


> New Satuli Canteen sampler platter: http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ves-four-and-allows-48-possible-combinations/


Looks pretty cool! Only available after 5 pm, though.


----------



## heathsf

What time are people being let in to AK for morning EMH now that regular opening is 9am?


----------



## DanielNYC

heathsf said:


> What time are people being let in to AK for morning EMH now that regular opening is 9am?



8:00AM is standard EMH opening.  I believe that people are usually let in a bit before.


----------



## LMO429

Will be on property for 9 days in October.  How many days would you set aside for AK?  Is 3 half days too much?  I was going to shoot for 2 FOP fastpasses and the 3rd day a Navi River. I do not want to rope drop just use FPs.  Any other suggestions 2 adults 1 2 year old.  Help no idea how much time to schedule at this park.  We usually only did 1 day and it was enough.  How much more time would you set aside now with Pandora?


----------



## eddyeddy

How wild is the crowds on rope drop? 

Got FP+ for FoP 10:20 and tought of getting in early to ride NRJ or other attractions. We are a party of 6 with kids (5 and 2 y.o.).

If we arrive at AK around 30 min before rope drop would it be stressful even knowing most people will be directing to FoP?


----------



## Kelly Sullivan

How long is the wait usually for FP entry?  We had FP's for Soarin a few years ago and still waited 45 minutes to get on.  The same trip we had FP's for mine train and got right on.  Just trying to plan around being able to squeeze in anything else after our 7:10 FP for NRJ


----------



## mtemm

We had 11:40am fp for FOP and there was no wait at all, no backup.

As for rope drop Na'vi, we were probably closer to the front, got to AK around 7:45 and tapstiles opened at 8:20 am.  We were somewhere between the tapstiles and the building behind them when they opened and a very orderly walk proceeded to rope drop.  It was kind of funny watching the herd all head in the same direction.  We got to rope drop and waited till 8:40 for rope drop and walked straight on to Na'vi.  We stayed to the left of the crowd and just walked straight.  I don't do well with crowds usually but really had no problem at all.


----------



## MissMet

Hey guys. My window is coming up for FP+. In our entire group only DH is up for riding Flight of Passage. How has the single rider line been? We're going mid-October. I'm thinking of getting FP+ for our entire group for Na’vi River Journey and then just having my husband go single rider for FOP, but I don't want him to end up being screwed & waiting in a tremendously long line, especially since he'll be by himself. We're only doing one day at AK. Would you recommend single rider or should I try for another day for my husband to ride it with a FP+? Thanks!


----------



## mtemm

No single rider line at this point.

What about having him ride it at rope drop first thing?  If he can get there early and work his way to the front he could be on/off fairly quickly.  The rest of you can head to Na'vi and ride it, then ride again later with your fp.  Or consider riding fop with him.  I'm a total ride wimp and LOVED it.


----------



## MissMet

mtemm said:


> No single rider line at this point.



Thanks! I thought I had read it had one. I guess that answers my question.


----------



## pigletto

MissMet said:


> Thanks! I thought I had read it had one. I guess that answers my question.


The second FAQ post on this thread says there is single rider. I'm not sure if that has changed?


----------



## CAS239

pigletto said:


> The second FAQ post on this thread says there is single rider. I'm not sure if that has changed?



There is a single rider line, but it has never been opened yet. Word is they don't know if they will utilize it


----------



## pigletto

CAS239 said:


> There is a single rider line, but it has never been opened yet. Word is they don't know if they will utilize it


Thank you for clearing that up. That's too bad. We would have used it for sure


----------



## CAS239

Kelly Sullivan said:


> How long is the wait usually for FP entry?  We had FP's for Soarin a few years ago and still waited 45 minutes to get on.  The same trip we had FP's for mine train and got right on.  Just trying to plan around being able to squeeze in anything else after our 7:10 FP for NRJ



Usually not long. For the FP line itself (not including preshow video) I'd say the norm is about 5-20 min. 

When you did the FP for Soarin maybe it went down briefly or there was an issue because a 45 min wait in line with a FP is not common


----------



## CAS239

eddyeddy said:


> How wild is the crowds on rope drop?
> 
> Got FP+ for FoP 10:20 and tought of getting in early to ride NRJ or other attractions. We are a party of 6 with kids (5 and 2 y.o.).
> 
> If we arrive at AK around 30 min before rope drop would it be stressful even knowing most people will be directing to FoP?



Crowds will be large, but each park has large crowds for rope drop. If you're heading straight for NRJ, you won't have an issue. The crowd will be manageable and most people will be heading for FoP so you'll be on NRJ with little or no wait


----------



## Cluelyss

eddyeddy said:


> How wild is the crowds on rope drop? If we arrive at AK around 30 min before rope drop would it be stressful even knowing most people will be directing to FoP?


Just know that even on days with a 9:00 open, people are actually entering the park closer to 8, with several holding points along the way. By 8:30 most days, folks are on their way to their first attraction. Granted, the bulk of the crowd is headed to FOP, but arriving at AK at 8:30 is going to put you behind the RD crowd.


----------



## eddyeddy

Cluelyss said:


> Just know that even on days with a 9:00 open, people are actually entering the park closer to 8, with several holding points along the way. By 8:30 most days, folks are on their way to their first attraction. Granted, the bulk of the crowd is headed to FOP, but arriving at AK at 8:30 is going to put you behind the RD crowd.



Thanks. We just want to avoid the mess as we are going to be lugging around with a double stroller. If NRJ is a short wait and not so crowded area we can give it a try. If not, probably will look for Kilimanjaro Safari.


----------



## Cluelyss

Can anyone report on how evening EMH has been recently? When we were there in June, wait times were still very high during EMH - is this still the case? Will be there solo later this month and trying to figure out the best time to ride FOP so I can see the full standby queue (have only ridden with FP, since the kids were with me last trip). I understand RD will not get me the full experience, so looking for my next best option. Don't mind waiting an hour, but trying to avoid 2 hours!


----------



## Cluelyss

eddyeddy said:


> Thanks. We just want to avoid the mess as we are going to be lugging around with a double stroller. If NRJ is a short wait and not so crowded area we can give it a try. If not, probably will look for Kilimanjaro Safari.


The line for NRJ won't be bad first thing, as most people head for FOP first. But many hit NRJ next, so once the initial crowds start coming off FOP, you'll see the wait for NRJ rise quickly.


----------



## mtemm

I would go and hit Na'vi even with a double stroller, assuming you are there in a timely manner and not in the back of the pack.  It was pretty controlled.  And pandora rope drop was at 8:40, which I wrongly assumed was true for the rest of the park. My friends went a few days later and they were skipping pandora this trip so headed to the Africa rope drop, which didn't drop till 8:55.  So while I was able to ride Na'vi and head straight to the safari right after, they stood there waiting and rode the safari finally at the same time I had.  I was watching the line times and the day she went they did drop pandora rope at 8:40 just like they had on my day.


----------



## 123SA

Cluelyss said:


> Just know that even on days with a 9:00 open, people are actually entering the park closer to 8, with several holding points along the way. By 8:30 most days, folks are on their way to their first attraction. Granted, the bulk of the crowd is headed to FOP, but arriving at AK at 8:30 is going to put you behind the RD crowd.


 

So on a 9am opening,  8 am tusker house followed by Everest is also not a good plan?  Everest and safari have been opening early too?


----------



## AngiTN

MissMet said:


> Hey guys. My window is coming up for FP+. In our entire group only DH is up for riding Flight of Passage. How has the single rider line been? We're going mid-October. I'm thinking of getting FP+ for our entire group for Na’vi River Journey and then just having my husband go single rider for FOP, but I don't want him to end up being screwed & waiting in a tremendously long line, especially since he'll be by himself. We're only doing one day at AK. Would you recommend single rider or should I try for another day for my husband to ride it with a FP+? Thanks!





pigletto said:


> The second FAQ post on this thread says there is single rider. I'm not sure if that has changed?


As you can see in the above photo from a week or so back, Single Rider sign is now covered.
When I was there before it was covered a CM was asked about Single Rider. The response was, and this is a quote "it's not open and it will never be open"
Now, we all know CM do not always know everything so I wasn't taking what he said as gospel but did know at the time I heard it that it made sense. The Single Rider line isn't needed. The ride design for it doesn't make sense. Not the way the designed the load for the Single Rider and FP because the two lines mix together and then have to separate out later, which will take either a CM to scan a 2nd time or guests to self control the line and because it's very easy for the CM to pull any needed single riders from the lines after the Stand By and the FP riders merge. Whoever requested a Single Rider line be installed wasn't thinking or aware of these things.
So it is entirely possible that the Single Rider line is not ever going to be used. It is for certain not being used at this time.


----------



## JessicaW1234

Cluelyss said:


> The line for NRJ won't be bad first thing, as most people head for FOP first. But many hit NRJ next, so once the initial crowds start coming off FOP, you'll see the wait for NRJ rise quickly.


What time would you recommend arriving at AK for NRJ to be ahead of the first group coming off FOP if it is EMH am?  If EMH opening at 8:00, would arriving at 7:30 put us too far back? Does anyone have a photo or map to show where we would go to Navi? Is it with the herd of people lined up for FOP at first? I'm bringing my mom and dad who will not do well with being in an unruly crowd- trying to figure out if it's better to just get there early or wait a little and go after the huge crowd.


----------



## Cluelyss

JessicaW1234 said:


> What time would you recommend arriving at AK for NRJ to be ahead of the first group coming off FOP if it is EMH am?  If EMH opening at 8:00, would arriving at 7:30 put us too far back? Does anyone have a photo or map to show where we would go to Navi? Is it with the herd of people lined up for FOP at first? I'm bringing my mom and dad who will not do well with being in an unruly crowd- trying to figure out if it's better to just get there early or wait a little and go after the huge crowd.


You're all held together before the entrance to Pandora, then the line splits once inside. Most head to the right for FOP. NRJ is straight ahead. I'd personally arrive closer to 7. By 7:30 the crowds are about to be let into Pandora.


----------



## Cluelyss

123SA said:


> So on a 9am opening,  8 am tusker house followed by Everest is also not a good plan?  Everest and safari have been opening early too?


Only Pandora is opening around 8:30/8:40. The rest of the park is still the "standard" 8:55.


----------



## 123SA

Cluelyss said:


> Only Pandora is opening around 8:30/8:40. The rest of the park is still the "standard" 8:55.



Thanks!   I have FP+ for one of the Pandora rides on each of my AK days.  I don't plan to be part of the Pandora crush in the morning.  However, I do want to take advantage of the morning hours at Everest and the Safari.  I've been trying to figure out what time to arrive, but most of the info currently available deals with how to manage the rope drop in Pandora.   

For an 8am extra magic hours opening, do I need to arrive before 730am if I plan to head to Everest instead of Pandora?

For an 8am breakfast on a 9am opening, what time do I need to arrive to insure that I get through the bag check  and into the park on time?  

Thanks for your help


----------



## Cluelyss

123SA said:


> Thanks!   I have FP+ for one of the Pandora rides on each of my AK days.  I don't plan to be part of the Pandora crush in the morning.  However, I do want to take advantage of the morning hours at Everest and the Safari.  I've been trying to figure out what time to arrive, but most of the info currently available deals with how to manage the rope drop in Pandora.
> 
> For an 8am extra magic hours opening, do I need to arrive before 730am if I plan to head to Everest instead of Pandora?
> 
> For an 8am breakfast on a 9am opening, what time do I need to arrive to insure that I get through the bag check  and into the park on time?
> 
> Thanks for your help


If you're not heading to Pandora, I wouldn't see any reason you'd need to arrive more than 30 minutes prior. Except that you may encounter longer lines to enter in general. 

For your ADR, plan to arrive no later than 15 minutes prior. It's a bit of a walk back to TH.


----------



## Farro

We plan to ride the River Journey on our first day at AK (third day of trip) and FOP on our second day (7th day of trip).

Would you suggest making Fast Pass for River Journey in the morning or early afternoon? Trying to find a good time during the day to just be able to walk around Pandora for a bit.

thanks!


----------



## livyy

Cluelyss said:


> Can anyone report on how evening EMH has been recently? When we were there in June, wait times were still very high during EMH - is this still the case? Will be there solo later this month and trying to figure out the best time to ride FOP so I can see the full standby queue (have only ridden with FP, since the kids were with me last trip). I understand RD will not get me the full experience, so looking for my next best option. Don't mind waiting an hour, but trying to avoid 2 hours!



I was just at AK for the Pandora EMH on Tuesday. FoP was 155 min wait and NRJ was 70-90 min wait during evening EMH.


----------



## Cluelyss

livyy said:


> I was just at AK for the Pandora EMH on Tuesday. FoP was 155 min wait and NRJ was 70-90 min wait during evening EMH.


Thank you. Apparently it hasn't died down much since our last trip!


----------



## subtchr

livyy said:


> I was just at AK for the Pandora EMH on Tuesday. FoP was 155 min wait and NRJ was 70-90 min wait during evening EMH.





Cluelyss said:


> Thank you. Apparently it hasn't died down much since our last trip!



Yep, I was there Monday this week, and it was a bit less than that but still over an hour and a half for FoP, and I waited 35 minutes for NRJ. I thought about heading over there Tuesday, but I looked at the wait times on the app and decided against it! At first I thought the jump in times might have had to do with the lifted blackout dates for some passes that started that day, but I wouldn't think most of those guests would be staying at Disney resorts and eligible for EMH. So who knows?


----------



## Cluelyss

subtchr said:


> Yep, I was there Monday this week, and it was a bit less than that but still over an hour and a half for FoP, and I waited 35 minutes for NRJ. I thought about heading over there Tuesday, but I looked at the wait times on the app and decided against it! At first I thought the jump in times might have had to do with the lifted blackout dates for some passes that started that day, but I wouldn't think most of those guests would be staying at Disney resorts and eligible for EMH. So who knows?


Thanks. 

So is midday still my best bet for the shortest SB wait (outside of RD)?


----------



## familyman123

Now that September is coming up, what is the availability for fastpasses for FOP 30 days out?  Any chance at all?


----------



## Lesley Wake

familyman123 said:


> Now that September is coming up, what is the availability for fastpasses for FOP 30 days out?  Any chance at all?


Nope, people are still having troubles getting them at 60 days. Some have had luck if they just keep constantly checking, but it takes a lot of effort and good timing. Some people have been able to get day-of passes, but those are few and far between.


----------



## AngiTN

Lesley Wake said:


> Nope, people are still having troubles getting them at 60 days. Some have had luck if they just keep constantly checking, but it takes a lot of effort and good timing. Some people have been able to get day-of passes, but those are few and far between.


Yep, and other than at 60 days, day of are easier to get than 30 days. Not to be taken as easy to get, just that between the 2, day of and 30 days, you get them day of more often than 30 days out


----------



## familyman123

AngiTN said:


> Yep, and other than at 60 days, day of are easier to get than 30 days. Not to be taken as easy to get, just that between the 2, day of and 30 days, you get them day of more often than 30 days out



Curious - how is the 60 day availability?  Do you really need to be more like 63 or more days to get FOP?


----------



## AngiTN

familyman123 said:


> Curious - how is the 60 day availability?  Do you really need to be more like 63 or more days to get FOP?


Yes, typically. When we booked for our trip at the end of August the earliest day I could get was day 64, in the afternoon. A few have reported finding earlier in their trip but that's more an exception than normal. Normal is 64+


----------



## TIME4DIZ

Hi all!
Any news or rumors of the 'extra' extra magic hours for Pandora being extended beyond 8/19?


----------



## CounselorX

TIME4DIZ said:


> Hi all!
> Any news or rumors of the 'extra' extra magic hours for Pandora being extended beyond 8/19?



I'm eagerly waiting for this as well. It seems weird that park hours for all 4 parks are 9:00 AM - 9:00 PM for all of September. I'd expect to at least see some type of refinements for hours on any of the 4 parks, for at least some days out of the whole month.


----------



## SaharanTea

Got back this past Sunday from our two week, ten park day trip to the big World.  We managed to ride FoP seven times--four rope drops and three fast passes (one was a day of).  My experience with rope drops was similar to what's already been reported here recently so I won't go into the details there.

As for FoP, it's a fantastic ride.  We had the top level once, the bottom level once, and the middle level the rest of the time.  I have a very slight preference to the top and middle level over the bottom.  My wife liked the middle best, followed by the bottom, and then the top last.  But we agreed the differences between them is very minimal, and on a first ride, you aren't likely to miss out on anything no matter the level.  As for the ends vs. the middle, there is no discernible difference, unlike with Soarin' where you get some warping at the edges.  I didn't poll the kids since they aren't likely to recall the differences anyway.

We had to change theaters one time after the ride failed to start for whatever reason.  In all our rides, we didn't see anyone who couldn't fit.  In each ride the final cast member made us push back on the leg restraints to make sure they engaged.  I recommend people not sit too straight up on the ride.  Leaning forward gets you more into the scene.  Don't do so to an unnatural level.  I'm just suggesting you don't lean back, though the seat does a good job of making you sit forward anyway.  On one of the rides, the strobes didn't work on my chair.  Other than that, everything worked quite well.

There is a slight bit of thrill fatigue with this ride, but no more so than literally every other thrill ride I've ever ridden.  It's very re-ride-able.  I highly recommend rope drop to any other time except when you have a fast pass.  That said, we did have to skip some parts of the queue, though we could see the lab through some glass.


----------



## SaharanTea

As for Na'vi River, we rode it three times.  Two with day of fast passes, and once in standby after an FoP ride.  It's a great attraction on it's own.  The level of detail is amazing.  It does feel too short, but I did time it at five minutes on the nose.  I kind of thought they could slow down the water current to help you take in all the elements, but I'm sure they won't while the lines are so long.  The Shaman is really cool, but I found myself enjoying a lot of the other touches more.  The queue of this one seems less detailed, but considering the level of detail in every part of the rest of the land, you can forgive them a little slacking here.

The land itself is very cool and extremely well-detailed.  You can randomly point your camera anywhere and take a great shot.  It's impressive.  Lots of touches.  The nighttime part was also really cool.  It's pretty dim, but not un-navigable. 

Every walk through Windtraders we saw Banshees available.  We bought two our first day, and they had four colors available (I think there are eight total--not 100% that).  Other walk-throughs I noticed at least a couple of additional colors.

Satu'li Canteen instantly became our favorite quick service on property.  We had the beef (w/ chimichurri) and the chicken (w/ herb dressing) bowls on our first trip.  Kids did the hot dog and burger pods, and later the quesadillas.  I liked both the beef and chicken, but slightly favor the chicken with herb, but either one is a great choice.  We did the hash on each bowl.  It's great.  We also did both desserts, and I prefer the blueberry over the chocolate, but both were good.  The chips that came with the kids' meals were really good, too, but my kids weren't into them.  My son preferred the quesadillas to the pods, and my daughter did the hot dog twice, but said she'd get the quesadilla if or when we return.

Also, the cast members who were busing the tables there do a fantastic job and really stay on top of things.  The self-serve drink station is also a much preferred set up.  Finding an indoor table was never hard.  I'm pretty sure they were policing the tables for those with food on the indoor seats at least.


----------



## Turk February

How essential is seeing Pandora at night? I have intentionally avoided almost all photos and information since I like to go into new Disney things spoiler-free.  Since we're gonna rope drop Pandora for our 1 AK day, I'm not sure we'll have enough to do to last us until the night (we're not giant AK people but very excited to see Pandora) and I feel like our time might be spent better elsewhere unless Pandora at night is "oh my god you have to see it".


----------



## AngiTN

Turk February said:


> How essential is seeing Pandora at night? I have intentionally avoided almost all photos and information since I like to go into new Disney things spoiler-free.  Since we're gonna rope drop Pandora for our 1 AK day, I'm not sure we'll have enough to do to last us until the night (we're not giant AK people but very excited to see Pandora) and I feel like our time might be spent better elsewhere unless Pandora at night is "oh my god you have to see it".


I found Pandora at night very impressive. Walked around with my mouth hanging open most the entire time, went back pretty much every night of our trip to see it again and again. I think it's in the you really need to see it, unless it means you have to skip seeing HEA or Star Wars Fireworks to do so. So just short of "oh my god you have to see it"


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AngiTN said:


> I found Pandora at night very impressive. Walked around with my mouth hanging open most the entire time, went back pretty much every night of our trip to see it again and again. I think it's in the you really need to see it, unless it means you have to skip seeing HEA or Star Wars Fireworks to do so. So just short of "oh my god you have to see it"


I remember reading about some less-than-impressive nights due to lighting... is that largely fixed?


----------



## preemiemama

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I remember reading about some less-than-impressive nights due to lighting... is that largely fixed?


I am in that camp- for us it was dark, difficult to navigate, and very crowded.  Photopass photographers had an hour long line when we were there.  I hope it has improved.


----------



## rteetz

TIME4DIZ said:


> Hi all!
> Any news or rumors of the 'extra' extra magic hours for Pandora being extended beyond 8/19?


Nothing yet. I'm thinking probably not and that AK will move into the regular EMH rotation.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I remember reading about some less-than-impressive nights due to lighting... is that largely fixed?


Lighting has been improved upon and continues to be tweaked.


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> Lighting has been improved upon and continues to be tweaked.



Overall, it was pretty dim, but all the glowing things were lit.  It was very cool.

The photopass photographers were pretty much short or no lines when we went through.  This was latter half of July.

I will say the lion king entrance was pretty dark, but we did pass a uniformed Disney security guy on the way in.  Not that we felt it was needed, but he was there nonetheless.  In any other setting, I might have felt it needed more lighting.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

It's just such a shame that Disney has elected to make so much of the after-dark time unpleasant to be in Pandora per most accounts I've read. By only keeping that open 10-12, it sounds like it's just way too crowded. And waits are still long for the only 2 rides open. 

The only days we have blocked off to MAYBE be in AK for EMH are 2 days out of our 11-day trip where we are already going to be in the AK for the afternoon. From what I'm reading, I imagine we'll leave before EMH. Sun sets around 8:15 or so now, so that gives us some time.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It's just such a shame that Disney has elected to make so much of the after-dark time unpleasant to be in Pandora per most accounts I've read. By only keeping that open 10-12, it sounds like it's just way too crowded. And waits are still long for the only 2 rides open.
> 
> The only days we have blocked off to MAYBE be in AK for EMH are 2 days out of our 11-day trip where we are already going to be in the AK for the afternoon. From what I'm reading, I imagine we'll leave before EMH. Sun sets around 8:15 or so now, so that gives us some time.


I was there opening week and didn't find it that bad at all. Obviously there was an extra hour in that EMH time but overall I never felt over crowded.


----------



## mtemm

On our AK day we left around 1:30 after doing most of what we wanted.  We would have liked to do animal trails  but we were hot and tired and it was getting crowded, so we all voted to go back to YC and swim.  We did plan to head back at night if only to see it all lit up but never did.  Wouldn't have been hard to do, we had our car.  Part of me regrets it but mostly I'm ok.  We had a lovely evening just relaxing at the resort.  Sometimes that's the best choice!  I say play it by ear.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I was there opening week and didn't find it that bad at all. Obviously there was an extra hour in that EMH time but overall I never felt over crowded.


Did they open all of AK for EMH during the time you were there? And that was end of May... not Jun-Aug crowds wrt trhe rest of WDW...

Current accounts are mostly different.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Did they open all of AK for EMH during the time you were there? And that was end of May... not Jun-Aug crowds wrt trhe rest of WDW...
> 
> Current accounts are mostly different.


I was there May 31st. Only Pandora was open. Pandora saw some of its highest crowds during that week.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I was there May 31st. Only Pandora was open. Pandora saw some of his highest crowds during that week.


I guess this is truly in the eye of the beholder -- not surprisingly!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I guess this is truly in the eye of the beholder -- not surprisingly!


It's possible the extra hour 10-1am might have helped spread the crowds a little bit too. I wouldn't be scared off by a couple accounts here or online elsewhere. I think if you attack EMH with a plan you'll be fine.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> It's possible the extra hour 10-1am might have helped spread the crowds a little bit too. I wouldn't be scared off by a couple accounts here or online elsewhere. I think if you attack EMH with a plan you'll be fine.


I'm just skeptical, I guess... looking at MDE wait times it really doesn't seem to let up until ~ 11:30 PM... The below is from the last couple of weeks... then there are accounts of people finding it so crowded it wasn't even worth just walking around Pandora during EMH... guess we'll play it by ear.


----------



## preemiemama

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I guess this is truly in the eye of the beholder -- not surprisingly!





rteetz said:


> It's possible the extra hour 10-1am might have helped spread the crowds a little bit too. I wouldn't be scared off by a couple accounts here or online elsewhere. I think if you attack EMH with a plan you'll be fine.



For context: we were there on 6/30 with a FOP FP, and that evening was our first time in Pandora.  So, not only did we not have a clue where we were going, but it was dark.  Darker than we expected, which made it tough to see where anything was.  Had it not been for the directions on here I would have be completely lost! 

I would say that when the photographers are telling you the line for them is an hour, it might be crowded.  The lines for the rides were at least 2 hours as well.  Plus, Windtraders had gotten banshees in that day, so it was packed in there as well.  This was at about 8:00-9:00 pm.  I am sure it was more crowded when it opened, but it was not a comfortable feeling. 

The crowding did not end in Pandora- we had a FP for Everest just as the first ROL show was ending and I felt so claustrophobic that I was on the verge of a panic attack in that area!  I suppose if you can handle _that_ crowd Pandora may not seem so bad to you? 

Personally, the dimness of the lights in the park in general, the walkways in AK that always feel congested to me, and the additional people being drawn to the park in general and Pandora specifically just made it feel packed.  I suppose your experience will depend in part on what you can handle.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

preemiemama said:


> For context: we were there on 6/30 with a FOP FP, and that evening was our first time in Pandora.  So, not only did we not have a clue where we were going, but it was dark.  Darker than we expected, which made it tough to see where anything was.  Had it not been for the directions on here I would have be completely lost!
> 
> I would say that when the photographers are telling you the line for them is an hour, it might be crowded.  The lines for the rides were at least 2 hours as well.  Plus, Windtraders had gotten banshees in that day, so it was packed in there as well.  This was at about 8:00-9:00 pm.  I am sure it was more crowded when it opened, but it was not a comfortable feeling.
> 
> The crowding did not end in Pandora- we had a FP for Everest just as the first ROL show was ending and I felt so claustrophobic that I was on the verge of a panic attack in that area!  I suppose if you can handle _that_ crowd Pandora may not seem so bad to you?
> 
> Personally, the dimness of the lights in the park in general, the walkways in AK that always feel congested to me, and the additional people being drawn to the park in general and Pandora specifically just made it feel packed.  I suppose your experience will depend in part on what you can handle.


All makes sense to me -- thanks for sharing this account! I'm filing everything away for next week... ...


----------



## disneymagicgirl

We got in line for FoP that was a posted wait of 210 mins. Walked all the way up to the end of the outside part before the line formed. Park is closing now so FP return will die down soon. Do y'all think this is really a 210 min wait?


----------



## Lesley Wake

rteetz said:


> Nothing yet. I'm thinking probably not and that AK will move into the regular EMH rotation.


Any predictions/rumors on which night? And do you think it will start once these extra hours end or wait until October?


----------



## rteetz

Lesley Wake said:


> Any predictions/rumors on which night? And do you think it will start once these extra hours end or wait until October?


It's random we don't know which nights they'll choose.


----------



## izzylovesmickey

Just back. We were staying at AKL and thought we would check out the EMH. It was pretty to walk through after dark. Thought the lighting was ok but I can see where some people might find it too dark. Store was still crowded at 10. Line for FOP was at or over 2 hours right at 10. By 10:30 it had  changed by about 5-10 minutes so we didn't stay. LOVED the ride. Had 2 FP for it over our stay and would have liked to have done it again, but not enough to stay until 11:30-12 to have a shorter wait. Will save that for next trip! River Journey was nice but none of us felt like it was a redo if it was a long wait. It's  a nice addition to the park.


----------



## ThistleMae

Turk February said:


> How essential is seeing Pandora at night? I have intentionally avoided almost all photos and information since I like to go into new Disney things spoiler-free.  Since we're gonna rope drop Pandora for our 1 AK day, I'm not sure we'll have enough to do to last us until the night (we're not giant AK people but very excited to see Pandora) and I feel like our time might be spent better elsewhere unless Pandora at night is "oh my god you have to see it".


I feel its a must see, its really beautiful.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> It's random we don't know which nights they'll choose.


I would hope its not Tuesday (Epcot) or Wednesday (MK). lol


----------



## bluecastle

Just looked at Wait Times on MDE and FoP is listed at 75 minutes,  15 minutes before closing at midnight. Are people really getting to the ride vehicles at 1 am? How long past closing have they been staying open? Can someone actually get on the stand by line this late?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

I looked back a few pages and see the last "Banshee Inventory Report" seems to be from about a week ago.  I realize this can change quickly, but in general, does anybody have any recent info on how the inventory has been holding up?  Are they still running out or have they been able to keep inventory levels commensurate with demand?  Daughter would like to get one when we arrive next weekend.  Thanks!


----------



## NH-to-FL

I made my first visit to Pandora on Friday 8/4/17.   It was a quick, rope drop visit.  In summary I thought Pandora was extremely well done.  FoP was awesome!   Navi River was interesting with many small details that will take additional rides to appreciate.

I wrote a detailed report of my early morning experience and posted it in the Trip Reports forum:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/first-visit-to-pandora-8-4-17.3623699/


----------



## BigMommaMouse

bluecastle said:


> Just looked at Wait Times on MDE and FoP is listed at 75 minutes,  15 minutes before closing at midnight. Are people really getting to the ride vehicles at 1 am? How long past closing have they been staying open? Can someone actually get on the stand by line this late?


I believe the rule is you can get into line up until official closing time.


----------



## Aron1012

So I got up plenty early and logged on right at 6:00am here in Midwest to book FP for our Oct trip.  Was hoping for a FoP our second morning there.....LOL.  Only thing available right at 60 days was our 4th day at 4:00pm, which happens to be our leaving day this trip.  (Short trip for DD birthday)  Our flight doesn't leave until 7:30, but doubt we could still do FoP and make it back to AKL in time to catch ME at 4:30.  So would likely mean Uber ride to airport. 

Any suggestions?  There are EMH that day so could book morning NRJ and RD FoP, but hate to give up guaranteed ride on it.  Originally thought by Oct we wouldn't have any issue getting FP for it, but started to wonder reading reports on here last few weeks.


----------



## FourLeafClover

We watched Avatar as a family this weekend so our kids would have some context for what they'll be seeing in Pandora and they are pretty excited, ESP for FOP. 

My touring plan has us RD FOP, then Navi, then several major attractions mostly with FP+, ending our day at around 3.  (It will be hot and I don't think we'll want to do animal trails, etc.).

We plan to head back to our condo for dinner and swimming as it will be our 4th of 5 park days and I imagine we will be hot and tired.

Sunset is at 8, with the park closing at 9:30.  Would it be worth it to come back from Kississimee just to walk around? DH is really intriqued by what it will look like at night


----------



## wdhinn89

Just keep checking several times a day for an earlier FOP time.  People change their plans all the time.


----------



## robinb

We have 3 FP+ vouchers for FOP that we received because FOP was very limited when we went for the AP preview.  We were not able to ride that day (even though we entered Pandora 30 mins before our 2 hour timeframe) and they gave us vouchers to ride between July and November.  We will be going to WDW in about 10 days but we are taking also taking my DD's friend so there is now 4 of us but we only have 3 vouchers.  What do you think the odds are that we can bring the friend with us?  Do you think it might be worth stopping by guest services and asking for a FP for the friend?  Or just at the FP return?


----------



## AngiTN

robinb said:


> We have 3 FP+ vouchers for FOP that we received because FOP was very limited when we went for the AP preview.  We were not able to ride that day (even though we entered Pandora 30 mins before our 2 hour timeframe) and they gave us vouchers to ride between July and November.  We will be going to WDW in about 10 days but we are taking also taking my DD's friend so there is now 4 of us but we only have 3 vouchers.  What do you think the odds are that we can bring the friend with us?  Do you think it might be worth stopping by guest services and asking for a FP for the friend?  Or just at the FP return?


I'd for sure stop by and ask. Worse they can do is say no. Maybe they'll say yes. Odds? I wouldn't even begin to guess, it's just going to be based on how friendly the CM you get feels that day. I mean, they have the ability to give you one, without question. Explain the situation and hope for the best and I guess, have a backup plan in case the answer is no. Honestly, if the answer from GS is no, I may even ask at the ride too, explaining that you have 3 passes and a 4th person and see if they'll let you bring them in. Again, maybe they'll say yes, maybe they'll say no. Have a plan in case the answer is no.


----------



## SG131

We will be utilizing rider swap with a not quite tall enough 4 year old. Does anyone have any suggestions of anything close by for her to do? With preshows between both groups I'm guessing she will be spending about an hour sitting around waiting and most definitely will need something to keep her occupied, but with my mother along we are trying to minimize extra walking.


----------



## bluecastle

AngiTN said:


> I'd for sure stop by and ask. Worse they can do is say no. Maybe they'll say yes. Odds? I wouldn't even begin to guess, it's just going to be based on how friendly the CM you get feels that day. I mean, they have the ability to give you one, without question. Explain the situation and hope for the best and I guess, have a backup plan in case the answer is no. Honestly, if the answer from GS is no, I may even ask at the ride too, explaining that you have 3 passes and a 4th person and see if they'll let you bring them in. Again, maybe they'll say yes, maybe they'll say no. Have a plan in case the answer is no.


I would try Concierge/Guest Services at your resort also.


----------



## AngiTN

SG131 said:


> We will be utilizing rider swap with a not quite tall enough 4 year old. Does anyone have any suggestions of anything close by for her to do? With preshows between both groups I'm guessing she will be spending about an hour sitting around waiting and most definitely will need something to keep her occupied, but with my mother along we are trying to minimize extra walking.


There's not a whole lot nearby. Pandora is rather isolated from the rest of the park. They could ride the Safari, possibility, depending on wait times. Also Pagani Trail is nearby there, but would be extra walking they may not want
There are 2, or 3 (my memory is failing) Wilderness Explorer badge locations in Pandora that she could do, if that interests her
There is a drum circle that is fun to watch, with some participation, at least once
Maybe let her get her face painted as a treat for missing out on the ride? That can take 30 min


----------



## SG131

AngiTN said:


> There's not a whole lot nearby. Pandora is rather isolated from the rest of the park. They could ride the Safari, possibility, depending on wait times. Also Pagani Trail is nearby there, but would be extra walking they may not want
> There are 2, or 3 (my memory is failing) Wilderness Explorer badge locations in Pandora that she could do, if that interests her
> There is a drum circle that is fun to watch, with some participation, at least once
> Maybe let her get her face painted as a treat for missing out on the ride? That can take 30 min



Thanks. I was afraid there may not be anything too close. Face painting is a great idea though. That might be the best way to go and make sure she picks a very big and detailed design!


----------



## JessicaW1234

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I looked back a few pages and see the last "Banshee Inventory Report" seems to be from about a week ago.  I realize this can change quickly, but in general, does anybody have any recent info on how the inventory has been holding up?  Are they still running out or have they been able to keep inventory levels commensurate with demand?  Daughter would like to get one when we arrive next weekend.  Thanks!


i would like to know this too!


----------



## robinb

Thanks @AngiTN!



bluecastle said:


> I would try Concierge/Guest Services at your resort also.


They have the ability to give me a FP?  I didn't know that!


----------



## AngiTN

robinb said:


> Thanks @AngiTN!
> 
> 
> They have the ability to give me a FP?  I didn't know that!


Yep, they sure do. We had a freak instance where our door security lock fell in to place when Housekeeping left the room and we had to get maintenance out to let us back in our room, which involved trecking back and forth from our room to the lobby. They gave us FP for our trouble, even though it really wasn't a major inconvenience. Minor annoyance really.


----------



## Ddaba1

I am going in two weeks, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Aron1012

Is there much difference between trying to RD FoP on a normal morning and EMH?  We're going in Oct and trying to gauge how to do it since we didn't get FP.  If you arrive at 7:00 for EMH is that early enough for say 15 min wait when you reach the cue?  I was thinking at some point if you are arriving more than hour early and still waiting 30min+ the 2 hr standby doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## Dan Murphy

robinb said:


> We will be going to WDW in about 10 days


  Maybe we'll see you there, Robin. (Can't PM you)

Back on topic now....

We have a 6:40 PM FP for a week from now.  How long of a wait is likely at that time before boarding?


----------



## WDWRook

Sorry for re-asking this question.  Our FP+ day is coming in a few days.  Our trip starts Oct 15th.  Right now October times show AK closing at 7PM.  How confident are you that AK will have longer hours than this, and how late would you expect?  Awfully hard to make plans and FP+s when you don't know exact operating hours for the parks.


----------



## bluecastle

WDWRook said:


> Sorry for re-asking this question.  Our FP+ day is coming in a few days.  Our trip starts Oct 15th.  Right now October times show AK closing at 7PM.  How confident are you that AK will have longer hours than this, and how late would you expect?  Awfully hard to make plans and FP+s when you don't know exact operating hours for the parks.



Right there with you. I have been checking MDE multiple times a day. My FP day is a week from tomorrow and I am planning my AK FPs for mid-morning through early evening times- I'll see what I get next week! I think it would at least increase our chances of getting FoP FPs if they would at least continue the posted hours for September, 9-9. I'm assuming they will probably do that, if not later a few nights, because attendance will be higher in October than September. With the sun setting around 7 pm, they better! I want to see it at night at least one time, even if I don't ride the rides then. All I can say is keep checking MDE. Maybe another source will post here sooner, so keep checking here as well! It is very frustrating!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Read a report from this morning that guests were held at the entrance to Pandora until about 8:50, which is later than it's been recently, yes? Also that they got the full SB queue at RD. Anyone else been there in the last few days and had a similar experience?


----------



## DonaldDuck77

WDWRook said:


> Sorry for re-asking this question.  Our FP+ day is coming in a few days.  Our trip starts Oct 15th.  Right now October times show AK closing at 7PM.  How confident are you that AK will have longer hours than this, and how late would you expect?  Awfully hard to make plans and FP+s when you don't know exact operating hours for the parks.



For hard core planners, this is actually a blessing in disguise if you are one who might be locked out of FoP. Everyone will make their FP+ as soon as they are allowed. Then, the vast majority will leave them untouched. Planners can see that hours were extended (probably later this month or possibly even middle of next month) and can go in and snatch up the extra FoP FP+.


----------



## DWFamilyof6

Cluelyss said:


> Read a report from this morning that guests were held at the entrance to Pandora until about 8:50, which is later than it's been recently, yes? Also that they got the full SB queue at RD. Anyone else been there in the last few days and had a similar experience?


I'm anxious to know this too. Our trip is Labor Day week with 2 AK days and only one FOP FP.  I don't think we will rope drop without the full queue since we have a FP for FOP on another day.  But, if they full queue is being used I believe it would be worth it.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Cluelyss said:


> Read a report from this morning that guests were held at the entrance to Pandora until about 8:50, which is later than it's been recently, yes? Also that they got the full SB queue at RD. Anyone else been there in the last few days and had a similar experience?


Can you provide a link to that report? Thanks!!


----------



## SaharanTea

Aron1012 said:


> Is there much difference between trying to RD FoP on a normal morning and EMH?  We're going in Oct and trying to gauge how to do it since we didn't get FP.  If you arrive at 7:00 for EMH is that early enough for say 15 min wait when you reach the cue?  I was thinking at some point if you are arriving more than hour early and still waiting 30min+ the 2 hr standby doesn't seem too bad.



We only did one EMH RD vs. three regular RDs.  The timing of the EMH day was different relative to the posted opening time.  It seemed like things were closer to 8:00 on EMH days vs. being a bit earlier (relative to 9:00) on regular openings.  I hope that makes sense.

It seemed like the crowd was closer to the same.  An hour ahead should get you plenty close to the front.  Even a few hundred back from the front wouldn't put you out more than a few minutes.  It takes quite a few at a time.

That said, schedules can change.


----------



## Roxyfire

WDWRook said:


> Sorry for re-asking this question.  Our FP+ day is coming in a few days.  Our trip starts Oct 15th.  Right now October times show AK closing at 7PM.  How confident are you that AK will have longer hours than this, and how late would you expect?  Awfully hard to make plans and FP+s when you don't know exact operating hours for the parks.





DonaldDuck77 said:


> For hard core planners, this is actually a blessing in disguise if you are one who might be locked out of FoP. Everyone will make their FP+ as soon as they are allowed. Then, the vast majority will leave them untouched. Planners can see that hours were extended (probably later this month or possibly even middle of next month) and can go in and snatch up the extra FoP FP+.



Yep, "plan" on it closing at 7, be ready to stay later


----------



## Cluelyss

Lesley Wake said:


> Can you provide a link to that report? Thanks!!


It was from a member in one of my FB groups, not a blogger.


----------



## bluecastle

I just had another reminder lesson to never believe what a WDW cast member tells you on the phone! I was calling to make a payment and check on discounts- still none for me- and I decided to ask about Animal Kingdom hours in October. She asked for my dates and proceeded to read hours to me that either closed at 7 or 9 with one evening EMH. Imagine my excitement! Then I thought those hours look familiar and I asked her, "Are you sure those are for AK, not MK?" and she assured me yes. I looked at my grid and those were exactly the hours for MK. I even called their info line to doublecheck. That survey did not get a very high score, something I almost never do.


----------



## cigar95

I'd like to make this a separate thread, but for now I'll keep it here, if we're still keeping everything in one place.

I'm one of those who *wants* to ride standby on Flight of Passage at park opening, and I *want* to walk the entire queue. So the news in recent weeks about the "fastpass bypass" at park opening has given me one more thing to work out.

If anyone has experiences as to how soon in the morning they have switched over to using the full queue, or if someone has just stepped past the  chain and walked the queue on their own, or asked a CM for an OK, please share your experiences. 

We'll have to see how all this works out.  I'm going to have to make a decision on the fly if it looks like seeing the queue will turn our wait from 15 minutes into two hours.

Thanks.


----------



## Aron1012

SaharanTea said:


> We only did one EMH RD vs. three regular RDs.  The timing of the EMH day was different relative to the posted opening time.  It seemed like things were closer to 8:00 on EMH days vs. being a bit earlier (relative to 9:00) on regular openings.  I hope that makes sense.
> 
> It seemed like the crowd was closer to the same.  An hour ahead should get you plenty close to the front.  Even a few hundred back from the front wouldn't put you out more than a few minutes.  It takes quite a few at a time.
> 
> That said, schedules can change.



Thanks that is exactly what I wondering.  I was fortunate enough to somehow get a FoP FP+ this afternoon for our last day.  Not sure how since our window opened yesterday morning and there was nothing.  It was even at a good time for us!  We may still try to RD it one other morning at AK which is EMH.  Friends who have done it say it is definitely worth more than one ride.


----------



## SaharanTea

Aron1012 said:


> Thanks that is exactly what I wondering.  I was fortunate enough to somehow get a FoP FP+ this afternoon for our last day.  Not sure how since our window opened yesterday morning and there was nothing.  It was even at a good time for us!  We may still try to RD it one other morning at AK which is EMH.  Friends who have done it say it is definitely worth more than one ride.



We rode it seven times this trip.  Four of those were rope drops.  We definitely think it's worth it.


----------



## LMO429

How many days are people doing at AK?  My FP window opens in 2 weeks.  I was hoping to FP FOP on a wednesday in the late afternoon and then again on a Friday for in the morning.  Is 2 days enough for AK.  We always felt it was a half day park.  Basically now I am setting aside 2 half days  Wednesday late afternoon to evening and then Friday in the morning.

We can also go to Ak on our arrival day for a 3rd time. Is this too many???? Help I have no idea what to do with this lol


----------



## wdhinn89

LMO429 said:


> How many days are people doing at AK?  My FP window opens in 2 weeks.  I was hoping to FP FOP on a wednesday in the late afternoon and then again on a Friday for in the morning.  Is 2 days enough for AK.  We always felt it was a half day park.  Basically now I am setting aside 2 half days  Wednesday late afternoon to evening and then Friday in the morning.
> 
> We can also go to Ak on our arrival day for a 3rd time. Is this too many???? Help I have no idea what to do with this lol


We planned 1 night (arrival day) and 1/2 day too for AK.  We wanted to experience Pandora at night time and day time.


----------



## Monykalyn

Yesterday we got to AK 30 min before opening (no bags so breezed through ) into park and up by Pandora by 8:50 or so.  We were pretty far back already and by time FoP queue up line was stretched back to Lion King- CM saying 2+ hours.  So we passed and did Kali 3 times lol. Went back for pm EMH- did Navi with a 20 minute wait (posted 45 minutes) shortly after 10. Walked around a bit (gorgeous at night!) - some spots still dark but doable. Crowded but not packed. Photographers had 2-3 families each in line when we walked by (several times). Waited for FoP at 11-about 90 minutes til in first chamber.(CM was saying 110 minutes). 
Ok- queue was nice, inside the mountain area stinking HOT (before lab part)- can't imagine that in heat of day! Lab was cool but not "omg drop dead never miss it amazing" to my son and me-although the avatar is really cool. We were pretty tired so that may have colored perception. Ride was great. Definitely want to do more than once- but will use the FP for it for later in our trip.  My (11 year old) son loved NRJ and said he thought it was worth waiting for - and came off FoP speechless (for a bit anyway). He's not one for thrill rides so I wasn't sure how he'd do- said it was worth waiting an hour for and he hates lines and gets anxious in crowds.

Lots of banshees available and bit of wait at park close but not horrible. Tried the NA drink and margarita - ok but very sweet on both.

For those in scooters- had a lady ahead of us in one and she seemed able to get through line pretty easily.


----------



## Cluelyss

Thanks for the great report @Monykalyn!

Are they still limiting banshee sales to 1 pp?


----------



## SaharanTea

LMO429 said:


> How many days are people doing at AK?  My FP window opens in 2 weeks.  I was hoping to FP FOP on a wednesday in the late afternoon and then again on a Friday for in the morning.  Is 2 days enough for AK.  We always felt it was a half day park.  Basically now I am setting aside 2 half days  Wednesday late afternoon to evening and then Friday in the morning.
> 
> We can also go to Ak on our arrival day for a 3rd time. Is this too many???? Help I have no idea what to do with this lol



It greatly depends is the only correct answer.  Some people still see AK as a half day park (though closer to a whole with the new land, I'd hope).  My family puts it as a tie with MK as our favorite park (2 votes for MK vs. 2 votes for AK).  

We spent about 30% of our park time at AK vs. nearly 40% at MK.  Since everyone's trips have different lengths, this seems a better way to put it.  

It's really more about what you hope to accomplish as to how much time to give it.  Between rope drop and fastpasses, it's actually not that hard to do FOP.


----------



## Aron1012

SaharanTea said:


> We rode it seven times this trip.  Four of those were rope drops.  We definitely think it's worth it.



Well looks like we are riding it at least twice.  Managed to get another FP for Oct 7th this morning.  Can't imagine why people would cancel them only few days after getting them.  Very strange....but I'm glad to have it!


----------



## Disney & ME

Aron1012 said:


> Well looks like we are riding it at least twice.  Managed to get another FP for Oct 7th this morning.  Can't imagine why people would cancel them only few days after getting them.  Very strange....but I'm glad to have it!


Good for you! I changed my AK day since I didn't think I could get morning FOP FP for 10/7 since early in my trip. It pays to keep checking!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Made FP+ for 10/9 this morning. No FoP of course (it is my day 60), and NRJ was not available until after 5. Going to be a busy day. I also got Safari and Everest. Everest may be a placeholder in case ROL is scheduled later on. I have given up on the "early" FP+ strategy for now, unless I check and find a random FoP available sometime between now and the trip.


----------



## Monykalyn

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks for the great report @Monykalyn!
> 
> Are they still limiting banshee sales to 1 pp?


I didn't see if they were limiting to one. We just watched the choosing ceremony (or whatever it was called).


----------



## Aron1012

Disney & ME said:


> Good for you! I changed my AK day since I didn't think I could get morning FOP FP for 10/7 since early in my trip. It pays to keep checking!



I'm still hoping I can find one later in the day.  We had planned to do BB in morning and then AK at night to see ROL and Pandora at night.  But ways things are have to kind of plan around any FoP FP+ you can get.


----------



## ThistleMae

wdhinn89 said:


> We planned 1 night (arrival day) and 1/2 day too for AK.  We wanted to experience Pandora at night time and day time.


Just got back from our trip.  We could not get a FP for FOP, so we waited 2 1/2 hours to ride.  We are going back in Feb. and I plan on going to AK everyday, just to ride FOP, that's how awesome I thought it was.  So to answer your question, you can't go to many times!


----------



## ThistleMae

What I liked most about the ride...the way the seats are designed you feel like you are controlling the banshee with every dip and turn, exactly what I was hoping for with this ride.  It exceeded my expectations!


----------



## MelSettle

I am taking my daughter on a surprise quick trip for her 10th birthday in October.  We will get there on Friday afternoon and are planning on doing the Halloween party at MK that night.  That leaves us with 2 full days at the parks on Saturday and Sunday before we have to head out Monday.  Since it’s a quick trip, I am assuming we won’t be able to get the FP for FOP.  Saturday is EMH at AK so we are going to try and get there an hour ahead of time and RD FOP and hopefully not have to wait too long for Navi after that.  My main question is, what time should I schedule the other FP for that day?  She will want to do Expedition Everest and Kali so I will just use our FP’s  for those rides but I’m not sure what time to schedule them?  We will probably park hop after we use our FP’s and then come back later in the night for Pandora at night. Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## LMO429

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Made FP+ for 10/9 this morning. No FoP of course (it is my day 60), and NRJ was not available until after 5. Going to be a busy day. I also got Safari and Everest. Everest may be a placeholder in case ROL is scheduled later on. I have given up on the "early" FP+ strategy for now, unless I check and find a random FoP available sometime between now and the trip.



How long are you on site for??? Just curious why you were unable to get any fastpas at all for FOP


----------



## DonaldDuck77

LMO429 said:


> How long are you on site for??? Just curious why you were unable to get any fastpas at all for FOP



I am "onsite" one night (throwaway room). I have two park days, and AK is the first one. Short offsite trip, which I knew meant standby or "just keep checking" for FoP.


----------



## 123Dis4Me

I have been following the thread but would like some input - on how to best get on FOP first thing in the morning without a fastpass (I have a FP for it later in the week, but really want to spend that day at another park and be able to cancel the fastpass). It does not matter too much to me if I experience the queue. 
In late August, I am planning my AK day on a non EMH morning.  I have a FP for NRJ at 11:35.  So I have a few hours in the morning.
When should I leave resort/arrive at AK -  I am staying at the Swan, I plan to have a bag with me, I would probably take Uber, (hopefully that would be less waiting than the bus).  It is only my husband and I.  Any insight would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

MelSettle said:


> My main question is, what time should I schedule the other FP for that day? She will want to do Expedition Everest and Kali so I will just use our FP’s for those rides but I’m not sure what time to schedule them? We will probably park hop after we use our FP’s and then come back later in the night for Pandora at night. Thanks in advance for any input!


If you plan to standby the two Pandora rides I would plan the other FPs for mid day or afternoon.


----------



## SaharanTea

123Dis4Me said:


> I have been following the thread but would like some input - on how to best get on FOP first thing in the morning without a fastpass (I have a FP for it later in the week, but really want to spend that day at another park and be able to cancel the fastpass). It does not matter too much to me if I experience the queue.
> In late August, I am planning my AK day on a non EMH morning.  I have a FP for NRJ at 11:35.  So I have a few hours in the morning.
> When should I leave resort/arrive at AK -  I am staying at the Swan, I plan to have a bag with me, I would probably take Uber, (hopefully that would be less waiting than the bus).  It is only my husband and I.  Any insight would be appreciated.  Thanks!



We were there in the latter half of July.  We got to the resort bus stop at around 7:20.  The wait was from a few minutes to maybe 15 minutes most days.  We were usually in line for the tapstiles around 8:00 (even with bag check), sometimes later and were plenty close to get done with FOP by or before 9:15.  

You can have several hundred people in front of you at the Pandora rope and still get through FOP very early.  That's one of the reasons I don't understand all the line weavers, but I guess it's human nature.


----------



## 123Dis4Me

Thanks.  So if I am at the park at 8 am, I should be ok, right?


----------



## SaharanTea

123Dis4Me said:


> Thanks.  So if I am at the park at 8 am, I should be ok, right?



From my experience, for a normal opening, yes.


----------



## Jays2013

OK, we're going to try for FP for FOP in late afternoon on the fifth day of our trip, which seems like it has a chance. I think that will be the first FP I try for 60 days out.

However, does anyone have any thoughts on how fast NRJ FP go? We hope to do that on day 2 of our trip, when we'll be at AK in the morning. I was hoping for about 10-11 a.m. That one probably means more to us as a group, as only my husband, younger son and I will do FOP, but I think my parents and other son will like NRJ. As there are fewer rides they like, I really want to get us all on that.


----------



## amberama76

I have a few questions regarding Pandora:

How much time should I allocate to explore the land after we ride the two rides?

Or should we ride and then come back to explore later in the day?

Is it dark enough to see the glowing stuff at night if the park closes at 7pm during our trip in January? 

Is it possible to rope drop during morning EMH and do both rides without FP+ and without waiting for HOURS?


----------



## rteetz

amberama76 said:


> I have a few questions regarding Pandora:
> 
> How much time should I allocate to explore the land after we ride the two rides?
> 
> Or should we ride and then come back to explore later in the day?
> 
> Is it dark enough to see the glowing stuff at night if the park closes at 7pm during our trip in January?
> 
> Is it possible to rope drop during morning EMH and do both rides without FP+ and without waiting for HOURS?


1. That's up to you. The store is nice and I would suggest trying something to eat or drink. The rest you could explore in relatively little time unless you want to photograph details like I did.

2. If you can I would try to see the land both Day and night.

3. Park hours will likely be extended a bit in January. Probably an 8 or 9PM close which would give you some more dark time. 

4. It's possible but it likely will still have decent waits. Probably not 3+ hours but you might very well wait 2 hours or so between the two.


----------



## amberama76

rteetz said:


> 1. That's up to you. The store is nice and I would suggest trying something to eat or drink. The rest you could explore in relatively little time unless you want to photograph details like I did.



So if I do want to rope drop and explore the store and take pictures around the land, but not eat anything that early would an hour-ish be a good amount of time?


----------



## rteetz

amberama76 said:


> So if I do want to rope drop and explore the store and take pictures around the land, but not eat anything that early would an hour-ish be a good amount of time?


Should be. I probably spent a good hour looking around and taking photos.


----------



## WDWRook

So, probably not likely to get a FP+ for FOP on Monday if my trip starts on Sunday, right?  Monday is our planned AK day.  Might be able to go back on Friday for a half day just for FOP, but the current plan is to do a second half day at Epcot for F&W.  Can do Thursday as we have a birthday party planned at Beaches n Cream for our DD7 and thus planning to hand in Epcot on Thursday.


----------



## ThistleMae

MelSettle said:


> I am taking my daughter on a surprise quick trip for her 10th birthday in October.  We will get there on Friday afternoon and are planning on doing the Halloween party at MK that night.  That leaves us with 2 full days at the parks on Saturday and Sunday before we have to head out Monday.  Since it’s a quick trip, I am assuming we won’t be able to get the FP for FOP.  Saturday is EMH at AK so we are going to try and get there an hour ahead of time and RD FOP and hopefully not have to wait too long for Navi after that.  My main question is, what time should I schedule the other FP for that day?  She will want to do Expedition Everest and Kali so I will just use our FP’s  for those rides but I’m not sure what time to schedule them?  We will probably park hop after we use our FP’s and then come back later in the night for Pandora at night. Thanks in advance for any input!


I'd say early afternoon would be the safest.  You could do a quick lunch in between.  Then try and get them back to back so you can move on right after.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Hi all! Anyone know offhand what the display stand for the banshee costs?  Didn't see it on the front page, though might have missed it!


----------



## AngiTN

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hi all! Anyone know offhand what the display stand for the banshee costs?  Didn't see it on the front page, though might have missed it!


$14.99, unless there has been a price increase


----------



## ucfknight

amberama76 said:


> So if I do want to rope drop and explore the store and take pictures around the land, but not eat anything that early would an hour-ish be a good amount of time?



That would definitely be sufficient.


----------



## ThistleMae

Planning to go back in February/March.  Will be staying onsite.  Will try to book FP+ for FOP for everyday we are there!  Then, do rope drop for all the other parks every day so we can get on the rides without FP's.  Will see if I can do it!  FOP is my new favorite ride of ALL TIME!  Super excited!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AngiTN said:


> $14.99, unless there has been a price increase



Thanks!!!


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Nothing yet. I'm thinking probably not and that AK will move into the regular EMH rotation.


Now that it's down to about 2 weeks away any guesses to what regular EMH rotation will be? Or if it will even be added at all? I'm wondering if we'll get any PM EMH during our trip at the end of August


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Posted in another thread... here in case it's useful to anyone...

We had an 8:00 ADR for Tusker House yesterday. We weighed our options, and since we have 3 FP for FoP later in the trip, we decided on the following, which worked well for us:

8:40 - Done at TH (we skipped 2 characters, which we tend to do sometimes)
8:45 - Joined back of "Pandora pack" that was already moving toward the Pandora entrance
We stuck to the left and veered off to NRJ
9:10 - already done *1st NRJ ride* (12 min from beginning of the line to the end ride)
Once done with the first ride, the posted wait for NRJ was 30min; I didn't buy that it would be that long, so we got in line to *ride NRJ a 2nd time*; actual wait 18min
Then we headed over to Everest -- rode twice
Then to Dinosaur
Swung back to check out the store in Pandora
Banshee magic shot photo (no wait)
Then Tiffins
Then back to hotel for a break
All worked well for us -- above was all without FP (we saved those for MK evening).

Soooooo... if you're ok cutting a TH ADR short, you could either do the above or try for FoP from the back of the "Pandora pack" around 8:45. *There was NO WAY yesterday to bypass the pack post-TH.*


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Now that it's down to about 2 weeks away any guesses to what regular EMH rotation will be? Or if it will even be added at all? I'm wondering if we'll get any PM EMH during our trip at the end of August



Not sure. I would think it gets added but we all know how Disney schedules work.


----------



## AngiTN

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Posted in another thread... here in case it's useful to anyone...
> 
> We had an 8:00 ADR for Tusker House yesterday. We weighed our options, and since we have 3 FP for FoP later in the trip, we decided on the following, which worked well for us:
> 
> 8:40 - Done at TH (we skipped 2 characters, which we tend to do sometimes)
> 8:45 - Joined back of "Pandora pack" that was already moving toward the Pandora entrance
> We stuck to the left and veered off to NRJ
> 9:10 - already done *1st NRJ ride* (12 min from beginning of the line to the end ride)
> Once done with the first ride, the posted wait for NRJ was 30min; I didn't buy that it would be that long, so we got in line to *ride NRJ a 2nd time*; actual wait 18min
> Then we headed over to Everest -- rode twice
> Then to Dinosaur
> Swung back to check out the store in Pandora
> Banshee magic shot photo (no wait)
> Then Tiffins
> Then back to hotel for a break
> All worked well for us -- above was all without FP (we saved those for MK evening).
> 
> Soooooo... if you're ok cutting a TH ADR short, you could either do the above or try for FoP from the back of the "Pandora pack" around 8:45. *There was NO WAY yesterday to bypass the pack post-TH.*


Thanks for the update. That sounds about how I'd expect it to go. I had not thought it would be possible to eat breakfast and get out in front of the crowds. Pretty much confirmed it, even if you were to skip all the characters.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AngiTN said:


> Thanks for the update. That sounds about how I'd expect it to go. I had not thought it would be possible to eat breakfast and get out in front of the crowds. Pretty much confirmed it, even if you were to skip all the characters.


Yes -- quite certain of that at least given current procedures.  

We knew that going in, so no disappointment there.  We weren't rushing either... we just don't need a ton of time to eat a buffet breakfast, and skipping some characters is not uncommon for us.  We just ate at our regular pace, and decided AFTER we were done on the plan above.


----------



## twentyco

AngiTN said:


> $14.99, unless there has been a price increase



They are $20 now (19.95 or 19.99), or at least they were on 7/29 when we bought ours.  They work well, though, so I guess that's something.


----------



## AngiTN

twentyco said:


> They are $20 now (19.95 or 19.99), or at least they were on 7/29 when we bought ours.  They work well, though, so I guess that's something.


I added the bit about the price increase because I knew they'd raised the price on the banshee and honestly, I felt the price on both was pretty low. We got one for mine but are going to make something using a real branch for DGDs. If we ever get a round to it. 
I couldn't buy 2 of the things because they are huge! No way to get 2 home. We had even planned to ship mine home but we ended up doing a mobile check out because of the crazy lines (we were there opening day) and they couldn't do anything but check out. It was worth saving an hour in line to find a way to get it in the suitcase.


----------



## Lesley Wake

I think my hopes of PM EMH in September have been squashed. They just did some park hour updates. For the last 2 weeks of August, AK extended to 9:30 (unless that is what it was like earlier) but no extra hours. September still has 9pm closing.


----------



## bluecastle

Lesley Wake said:


> I think my hopes of PM EMH in September have been squashed. They just did some park hour updates. For the last 2 weeks of August, AK extended to 9:30 (unless that is what it was like earlier) but no extra hours. September still has 9pm closing.


Imagine how us October folks feel, reading 7:00 and 7:30 pm closing times!  I think this is one reason why FoP FPs have been so hard to get. I am hopeful they will at least match September's 9 pm closing time and that will open up a few more opportunities for them. From what I've been reading, it seems like October is going to be very crowded this year.


----------



## AngiTN

Lesley Wake said:


> I think my hopes of PM EMH in September have been squashed. They just did some park hour updates. For the last 2 weeks of August, AK extended to 9:30 (unless that is what it was like earlier) but no extra hours. September still has 9pm closing.


It's been 9:30 for a while, I have a calendar with park hours printed out and it has 9:30 on it. I printed it out whenever it was they changed MK's hours, it was before I did my FP


----------



## Lesley Wake

AngiTN said:


> It's been 9:30 for a while, I have a calendar with park hours printed out and it has 9:30 on it. I printed it out whenever it was they changed MK's hours, it was before I did my FP


Ok, I hadn't been paying as much attention for August. I would have really appreciated that extra 30 min to give some time to go back into Pandora after Rivers of Light. Fingers crossed they at least give us that for September...


----------



## bluecastle

I was listening to the background area music for Pandora on YouTube today and I thought- that sounds like Titanic. And, of course, both movies' soundtracks were written by James Horner. I wish he had lived long enough to hear his music while riding FoP! I love listening to park music and miss all my stations on live365. But I can find a lot of it on YouTube, and it's free.


----------



## CrystalDreams

With your FP for FoP, what is the duration of the pre-shows and ride?  I have a FP for 10 am....and an ADR  at Tusker House at 10:45 am.  Can I make it?


----------



## twentyco

CrystalDreams said:


> With your FP for FoP, what is the duration of the pre-shows and ride?  I have a FP for 10 am....and an ADR  at Tusker House at 10:45 am.  Can I make it?



When we did our FP at the end of last month, it took about 30 minutes start to finish.  So if that holds, I think you can make it --- but it will be very tight.  That said, we also arrived about 5 mins late to a 10:30 TH ADR during our trip, and it wasn't a problem.  The only issue that you will have is that by the time you get in and get seated, I would guess that most of the available food will be lunch rather than breakfast.


----------



## AngiTN

CrystalDreams said:


> With your FP for FoP, what is the duration of the pre-shows and ride?  I have a FP for 10 am....and an ADR  at Tusker House at 10:45 am.  Can I make it?


You'll be fine. Plus, you can just walk out the back way from Pandora, which is very close to where FoP empties out and you are near to TH check in point.


----------



## lentesta

lentesta said:


> I've asked the stats team to look at this forecast. They said they're looking at it, and we should have an update within a week.



This should be resolved now. Let me know, please, if anything looks off. Thanks again.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Sorry, haven't read through this thread.  Are there any tricks to getting on Avatar Flight of Passage, without a fast pass? For example, early morning ours or later at night... Or, any chance a fast pass will open up? Going in early September. Thank you!


----------



## robinb

lovetotraveltx said:


> Sorry, haven't read through this thread.  Are there any tricks to getting on Avatar Flight of Passage, without a fast pass? For example, early morning ours or later at night... Or, any chance a fast pass will open up? Going in early September. Thank you!


Yes. Be there early. Search the thread for 'rope drop' for more info and reports.


----------



## rteetz

lovetotraveltx said:


> Sorry, haven't read through this thread.  Are there any tricks to getting on Avatar Flight of Passage, without a fast pass? For example, early morning ours or later at night... Or, any chance a fast pass will open up? Going in early September. Thank you!


Best bet is rope drop or EMH.


----------



## rteetz

How well do you know Flight of Passage? 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/08/quiz-how-well-do-you-know-avatar-flight-of-passage/

I got 5 out of 5!


----------



## Psychodisney

My DD18 and I were at AK on Saturday and did rope drop AM EMH to get on FOP.  We got to AK about 7:40 and there was already quite a crowd outside.  WE followed the crowd to Pandora and had about an hour wait to ride.  We both really enjoyed it but...after reading about people saying it induced less motion sensitivity than Soarin'...I have to disagree.  I'd say it's easier than Mission Space but way way more confusing to the brain than Soarin! If/when I ride it again, I'll need dramamine! I'm surprised there aren't warnings in the cue like Mission Space!  But...I thought it was amazing!


----------



## TxTiggergal

So is all of Pandora open during a.m. EMH?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TxTiggergal said:


> So is all of Pandora open during a.m. EMH?


Yes.

I'd also add that if you arrive too late to really execute on a "flawless" FoP plan (i.e. Arriving around 7/7:15), we rode NRJ twice and Everest twice before early EMH were over after arriving at 7:50.


----------



## TxTiggergal

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'd also add that if you arrive too late to really execute on a "flawless" FoP plan (i.e. Arriving around 7/7:15), we rode NRJ twice and Everest twice before early EMH were over.



Thanks for the info! Sounds like FoP is the busiest of the Pandora attractions. Hopefully we can make it happen, since we couldn't get FPs at a time that would work for us at our 60 day mark.


----------



## mrs. magoo

We just came back from a visit to the parks.  We did a fast pass for flight of passage at night.  It was an incredible ride.  Unfortunately my husband was not able to go.  He is 6 foot 10 and a bigger guy.  At least we knew it before going through line.  My sons who are 6 foot 3 and 6 foot 4 were able to ride no problem but they are not as big as my husband.  We brought a friend who loves avatar and her and my daughter returned one night to ride during extended hours.  They arrived at AK at 10:30pm and returned back to the hotel at 1am.  It was about a 90 minute wait and worth every minute.  They kicked around going back for rope drop but decided against it.  

It is beautiful at night.  We liked the river ride but had to wait 80 minutes.  We thought that was a bit much.  I would happily wait 30 for it though.  The lines are hot.  There was not much air circulating even with the fans going.


----------



## Alicialee05

We are doing a split AK/HS day.  Plan is to do AK in the morning and HS in the pm(we have star wars dessert party tickets).
We were only able to get a FoP FP+ for 5:40pm (or around there, I can't remember exactly).  Will it be worth it for us to essentially go AK to HS to AK to HS?  OR should we just attempt FoP rope drop and cancel the FP+?

Just my DH and I, if that makes a difference. First WDW trip for both of us (planning to bring kids next year)


----------



## rteetz

Alicialee05 said:


> We are doing a split AK/HS day.  Plan is to do AK in the morning and HS in the pm(we have star wars dessert party tickets).
> We were only able to get a FoP FP+ for 5:40pm (or around there, I can't remember exactly).  Will it be worth it for us to essentially go AK to HS to AK to HS?  OR should we just attempt FoP rope drop and cancel the FP+?
> 
> Just my DH and I, if that makes a difference. First WDW trip for both of us (planning to bring kids next year)


I would keep the FoP fastpass. Maybe go DHS for rope drop, hop to AK for a while including your FP, then back to DHS for the fireworks.


----------



## Alicialee05

rteetz said:


> I would keep the FoP fastpass. Maybe go DHS for rope drop, hop to AK for a while including your FP, then back to DHS for the fireworks.



I thought of doing that too... except our other FP+ are in the morning. (Kilimanjaro Safari 9:55, Expedition Everest 10:55)
Talk about poor planning


----------



## rteetz

Alicialee05 said:


> I thought of doing that too... except our other FP+ are in the morning. (Kilimanjaro Safari 9:55, Expedition Everest 10:55)
> Talk about poor planning


I just think going back and forth multiple times takes up unnecessary time. Do you need to go to DHS earlier in the day? Is this your only DHS day! I would probably do AK until your FoP FP, then leave right after that.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Alicialee05 said:


> I thought of doing that too... except our other FP+ are in the morning. (Kilimanjaro Safari 9:55, Expedition Everest 10:55)
> Talk about poor planning


Hmmm... how desperate are you to spend a lot of time in DHS??  Could do AK through your FoP FP, then hop to DHS for the dessert party and a bit of time before it??


----------



## Alicialee05

rteetz said:


> I just think going back and forth multiple times takes up unnecessary time. Do you need to go to DHS earlier in the day? Is this your only DHS day! I would probably do AK until your FoP FP, then leave right after that.





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hmmm... how desperate are you to spend a lot of time in DHS??  Could do AK through your FoP FP, then hop to DHS for the dessert party and a bit of time before it??



I agree- a lot of wasted time back and forth which is why I was thinking of trying to do FOP at rope drop so we wouldnt have to go back.  We only have 3 days in the park, which is why we are doing the split day.  We are doing MNSSHP the day we get in, and a full MK day the following day... so maybe we can split the MK day with DHS?  Or just miss out on some DHS stuff and catch it next year...
Thinking out loud.

Overall I just don't want to be stressed out, and the back & forth of our current plans already seems stressful so something has to change.


----------



## rteetz

Alicialee05 said:


> I agree- a lot of wasted time back and forth which is why I was thinking of trying to do FOP at rope drop so we wouldnt have to go back.  We only have 3 days in the park, which is why we are doing the split day.  We are doing MNSSHP the day we get in, and a full MK day the following day... so maybe we can split the MK day with DHS?  Or just miss out on some DHS stuff and catch it next year...
> Thinking out loud.
> 
> Overall I just don't want to be stressed out, and the back & forth of our current plans already seems stressful so something has to change.


Do whatever you feel is best. You definitely shouldn't be stressed out and since you only have three park days doing all that back and forth will take up time.


----------



## bluecastle

Psychodisney said:


> My DD18 and I were at AK on Saturday and did rope drop AM EMH to get on FOP.  We got to AK about 7:40 and there was already quite a crowd outside.  WE followed the crowd to Pandora and had about an hour wait to ride.  We both really enjoyed it but...after reading about people saying it induced less motion sensitivity than Soarin'...I have to disagree.  I'd say it's easier than Mission Space but way way more confusing to the brain than Soarin! If/when I ride it again, I'll need dramamine! I'm surprised there aren't warnings in the cue like Mission Space!  But...I thought it was amazing!



Thanks for mentioning that. I watched a DIS video with Craig and Ryno, and even though he had taken Dramamine, Ryno didn't feel very well afterwards. I squint my eyes during parts of Soarin', so I am hoping that will work on FoP too. I have back issues as well, but from what I've read, I don't have to worry too much about those. My vertigo is unpredictable, so I am hoping to get through it and hopefully have no after effects like I did on ToT. I am willing to risk feeling a little off during the ride, but I want it to pass quickly and not affect my dinner later in the evening at BoG! Did you feel OK after riding?


----------



## Psychodisney

bluecastle said:


> Thanks for mentioning that. I watched a DIS video with Craig and Ryno, and even though he had taken Dramamine, Ryno didn't feel very well afterwards. I squint my eyes during parts of Soarin', so I am hoping that will work on FoP too. I have back issues as well, but from what I've read, I don't have to worry too much about those. My vertigo is unpredictable, so I am hoping to get through it and hopefully have no after effects like I did on ToT. I am willing to risk feeling a little off during the ride, but I want it to pass quickly and not affect my dinner later in the evening at BoG! Did you feel OK after riding?


We had a light breakfast (yogurt and a banana) before we headed to the park.  I was nauseous during the ride and after for a short while but I was fine for our late breakfast at Kona Cafe.  It didn't trigger any vertigo for me.  
If you have ever done any visual exercises for your vertigo, sharpen up on those before you go!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

NRJ was very limited when I booked FP+ last week (earliest was after 5PM on my day 60). Not sure why, but today, there were many time slots available for me to swap to. Everybody been cancelling NRJ?

I couldn't get FoP, so we were thinking rope drop, followed by NRJ. Then use FP+ for NRJ later and standby FoP again later. For someone who loves all of AK, would you think once is enough for NRJ? Use FP+ for the only ride and go ahead and hit Safari 2nd instead after rope dropping FoP? This is 10/9 with 8AM EMH.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

This has been a REALLY survey-heavy trip!! I've already received 5 and we haven't gone home yet.

I gave Pandora high marks, but had to be honest here...


----------



## Monykalyn

Alicialee05 said:


> I agree- a lot of wasted time back and forth which is why I was thinking of trying to do FOP at rope drop so we wouldnt have to go back.  We only have 3 days in the park, which is why we are doing the split day.  We are doing MNSSHP the day we get in, and a full MK day the following day... so maybe we can split the MK day with DHS?  Or just miss out on some DHS stuff and catch it next year...
> Thinking out loud.
> 
> Overall I just don't want to be stressed out, and the back & forth of our current plans already seems stressful so something has to change.


IF Express bus is still running on your trip it would be doable to hop alot. Without that-no way. We used Express bus one day to hop all 4 parks (got a FP in each park for good attractions too!)



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This has been a REALLY survey-heavy trip!! I've already received 5 and we haven't gone home yet.
> 
> I gave Pandora high marks, but had to be honest here...
> 
> View attachment 262086


I go mobile ordering/MDE experience one and an AK one and maybe another one? I remember answering questions about transportation too.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Hoping to get some input on our second AK morning. Our first morning we will do am EMH rope drop with FoP, then maybe NRJ, then also ride FoP with a Fastpass from 9-10. Our second morning also happens to be an EMH day and we also have FoP from 9-10. We won't want to bother with the crowds for that morning so don't plan to get there until shortly before EMH rather than much earlier. 

Do we:
1) Go directly to Pandora and ride NRJ, then head out and head to Everest for a couple rides with low crowds, before going back to Pandora for our FP, or
2) Go direct to Everest and ride a couple times, then head to Pandora and do NRJ, then use the FP? 

This is also going to be our 4-park attempt and we would want to head to DHS soon after to knock that park out too.


----------



## Blue32

I have no experience with Pandora yet, but from what I have been reasons I would still head to Navi first. Waits will build there much more quickly.


----------



## rteetz

Lesley Wake said:


> Hoping to get some input on our second AK morning. Our first morning we will do am EMH rope drop with FoP, then maybe NRJ, then also ride FoP with a Fastpass from 9-10. Our second morning also happens to be an EMH day and we also have FoP from 9-10. We won't want to bother with the crowds for that morning so don't plan to get there until shortly before EMH rather than much earlier.
> 
> Do we:
> 1) Go directly to Pandora and ride NRJ, then head out and head to Everest for a couple rides with low crowds, before going back to Pandora for our FP, or
> 2) Go direct to Everest and ride a couple times, then head to Pandora and do NRJ, then use the FP?
> 
> This is also going to be our 4-park attempt and we would want to head to DHS soon after to knock that park out too.


Option 1.


----------



## Lesley Wake

rteetz said:


> Option 1.


Ok, that's what I was thinking! Thanks!


----------



## Hunterr

This may have been answered, but there's a lot of pages to sift through!

If you do fastpass for FOP, do you miss out on the navi animatronic in the water tube? Or can you still see that just as well as if you were in the regular line?

Thanks!


----------



## bluecastle

Got our 4 FPs for 11:45 am on the 7th and last day of our trip! It seemed like there were lots of times available but I was focused on it not being too early or too late. Hopefully, I will feel well enough after riding to enjoy lunch at the Canteen!  The rest of my FOs went smoothly until around 7:15 am when it was taking the greyed out confirm button longer and longer to turn green. I ended up changing from my phone to my desktop and it went a lot quicker. There will be tweaking at a later date, but for now, yay for getting FoP!


----------



## WDWRook

What's the bus schedule from Poly to AK?  To be there at 7am for EMH we would have to leave Poly early by 6:30am or so.


----------



## ThistleMae

Psychodisney said:


> My DD18 and I were at AK on Saturday and did rope drop AM EMH to get on FOP.  We got to AK about 7:40 and there was already quite a crowd outside.  WE followed the crowd to Pandora and had about an hour wait to ride.  We both really enjoyed it but...after reading about people saying it induced less motion sensitivity than Soarin'...I have to disagree.  I'd say it's easier than Mission Space but way way more confusing to the brain than Soarin! If/when I ride it again, I'll need dramamine! I'm surprised there aren't warnings in the cue like Mission Space!  But...I thought it was amazing!


I agree it's definitely gives you way more motion than Soarin...by far...but for me, the fact that you can ride it like you are controlling the movements, even though you actually are not...it changes the way it messes with your senses.  It didn't make me feel dizzy.  Folks will just have to try it and see, you can always close your eyes if it gets too intense.  But...it is now my favorite ride and I don't do any thrill rides and I'm selective about simulated rides as well.


----------



## missangelalexis

Hunterr said:


> This may have been answered, but there's a lot of pages to sift through!
> 
> If you do fastpass for FOP, do you miss out on the navi animatronic in the water tube? Or can you still see that just as well as if you were in the regular line?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes,  you do miss out on the navi animatronic.


----------



## mnmhouston

Ok, so we are now 3 days out.  Are they extending evening EMH or what?  I have evening FOP FPs and would love to hang around Pandora for the lighting effects!


----------



## Tonyz

mnmhouston said:


> Ok, so we are now 3 days out.  Are they extending evening EMH or what?  I have evening FOP FPs and would love to hang around Pandora for the lighting effects!



I'd love to see it happen but I can't believe they would do it with only a few days notice.


----------



## mnmhouston

Tonyz said:


> I'd love to see it happen but I can't believe they would do it with only a few days notice.



If I'm not mistaken, the last time they extended they announced it within a few days of the previous time ending.  Holding out hope!!


----------



## Tonyz

mnmhouston said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the last time they extended they announced it within a few days of the previous time ending.  Holding out hope!!



Awesome! Although I do think it's kinda ridiculous that for a place that makes you book your lunch six months in advance they will only give you a few hours notice about their parks' hours changing.


----------



## mnmhouston

Tonyz said:


> Awesome! Although I do think it's kinda ridiculous that for a place that makes you book your lunch six months in advance they will only give you a few hours notice about their parks' hours changing.



Very very true!!


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> Awesome! Although I do think it's kinda ridiculous that for a place that makes you book your lunch six months in advance they will only give you a few hours notice about their parks' hours changing.


That's  Disney for ya


----------



## LibbyG

Rope dropped flight of passage this morning, 8/16.  Arrived at 7:45.  We were in the annual pass line, so slightly shorter, but once in it was a bit of a free for all.  Luckily my family of four managed to get through quickly and was off the ride by 9:06.  We fast passed Nav'i River.  Once was enough, as it was not very exciting.  Visually beautiful though.    As someone who gets motion sick on most things, including all Disney roller coasters, FOP left me feeling good.  My family is looking forward to using fast passes later this week to ride again!


----------



## vinotinto

Monykalyn said:


> IF Express bus is still running on your trip it would be doable to hop alot. Without that-no way. We used Express bus one day to hop all 4 parks (got a FP in each park for good attractions too!)


Just want to let ya'll know that the last day to purchase the Express bus service is today and the last day it will run is August 23rd, so if you are not at the parks now, you shouldn't count on the Express bus service.


mnmhouston said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the last time they extended they announced it within a few days of the previous time ending.  Holding out hope!!


I keep checking the calendar! If they are not adding EMH to every night, they at least need to add it to a couple of nights per week. The demand (and lines) have remained high!


----------



## AngiTN

WDWRook said:


> What's the bus schedule from Poly to AK?  To be there at 7am for EMH we would have to leave Poly early by 6:30am or so.


You need to leave by 6:00 AM


----------



## RMaas1

So I was finally just now able to snag two fastpasses for FOP for our quick pre-cruise trip on Friday Sept 1st.  They are for 8:20-9:20pm.  At our 180 days I booked us a reservation for the ROL Package at Tusker House.  Right now it looks like ROL will start at 8:45 that night.  We have not seen ROL yet so we would like to see it, however I think FOP may be more important.

So I have two questions, one relates to the above situation and the other regarding rider swap.  I'll start with the rider swap.  We are a party of four DW, MIL, niece, and DD age 2.  As explained above I was only able to get two fastpasses as of now for my self and my wife.  Will we be able to use rider swap for my MIL and niece even though we only have two fast passes and they don't?  I know fastpasses have nothing to do with rider swap but I could see how this could be viewed as trying to beat the system.  I thinking we will but wanted any possible confirmation that could be offered.

My second question is, is it possible to ride FOP before ROL, grab the rider swap, watch ROL and then go back to FOP for the other half of our party to ride?  Or would we be better off using our fastpass for after ROL?


----------



## SBWB48

I've seen posts previously about this, but now that it's been about 3 months since opening, approximately how long does it takes with a FP for FOP to get through the ride from line entry to getting off and out of the ride?


----------



## mnmhouston

Quickly losing hope that evening EMH will be extended beyond 8/19 :-(


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Does anyone remember when AK hours were extended in September and ROL was changed to nightly? Anxiously waiting for October to do the same.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Does anyone remember when AK hours were extended in September and ROL was changed to nightly? Anxiously waiting for October to do the same.


I don't remember exactly when hrs were extended from 7pm to 9pm for September for AK but from my excel spreadsheet I have May and also March but I don't know which month was when it was officially changed; sorry about that  maybe someone else knows that part.

As for ROL it was mid-July when it was added nightly basically for September vs every other night.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I don't remember exactly when hrs were extended from 7pm to 9pm for September for AK but from my excel spreadsheet I have May and also March but I don't know which month was when it was officially changed; sorry about that  maybe someone else knows that part.
> 
> As for ROL it was mid-July when it was added nightly basically for September vs every other night.



That is about what I was thinking, which is why I was hoping/assuming that the change would be coming very soon.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Apologies if this was asked but seeing some of the lines getting into Pandora still being huge I wanted to know, what if you have a FP for say 9:10am - and there is still a huge line to just get into the area, do you have to account for that when arriving at the park or will you be allowed in to make your FP?  I don't arrive until December so I hope some of this large crowding has lessened but I am starting to layout my expected FP selections and want to know ahead of booking if I would be held up in the same lines or if people with FP have allowance into the area.

TIA!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

For those that have been to Pandora already... (I have not)

I have heard people say that you should ride the Na'vi River Journey first, it is breath taking however once you ride Flight Of Passage the river ride isn't as impressive... 

Your thoughts?

We plan to be an AK two days (some of the second will have a break for Wild Africa Trek Tour) Both days my FPs are for Flight of Passage, my Hope is to go straight to Pandora those days, ride Na'vi River Journey day one right off the bat... do able? I figure most people are headed for Flight of Passage First so I might get a quick no wait ride.

Queuing area: I hear they are both amazing, and almost worried that my FP for Flight of Passage will make me miss out of the Que.... is it worth the wait just to see the que going through standby line? When is the wait too long to be worth it for the que? 

FOOD: how is mobile ordering? has it worked out? 

Thanks for any tips in advance...


----------



## stickeymouse

FinnsMom7 said:


> Apologies if this was asked but seeing some of the lines getting into Pandora still being huge I wanted to know, what if you have a FP for say 9:10am - and there is still a huge line to just get into the area, do you have to account for that when arriving at the park or will you be allowed in to make your FP?  I don't arrive until December so I hope some of this large crowding has lessened but I am starting to layout my expected FP selections and want to know ahead of booking if I would be held up in the same lines or if people with FP have allowance into the area.
> 
> TIA!


Personally, I would avoid getting a FP that early, just to avoid the inevitable zoo in and around the FOP queue. That, or do not arrive until closer to 10:00am for your FP. If you are fortunate to have 9:10a.m. as a FP option, you will likely have your pick of the litter for the rest of the day, so just book a later time. After all, if you are planning on getting there early anyway, you might as well as wait in standby and save your FP for later in the day.


----------



## barbz56

So happy today.  My daughter got most of my FP's, and on my break at work I was able to get FOP in the evening.  Came home this afternoon and there are quite a few choices for FOP.  We can't wait for October.


----------



## Roxyfire

The Sunrise Student said:


> For those that have been to Pandora already... (I have not)
> 
> I have heard people say that you should ride the Na'vi River Journey first, it is breath taking however once you ride Flight Of Passage the river ride isn't as impressive...
> 
> Your thoughts?



I did FoP first, and the river journey was ok comparatively, but not great. This might be a good idea.



The Sunrise Student said:


> We plan to be an AK two days (some of the second will have a break for Wild Africa Trek Tour) Both days my FPs are for Flight of Passage, my Hope is to go straight to Pandora those days, ride Na'vi River Journey day one right off the bat... do able? I figure most people are headed for Flight of Passage First so I might get a quick no wait ride.



Quite a few here have done this and found their were easily able to accomplish the river journey first thing, then move on to other areas of AK with low waits. Or you could probably ride it twice with minimal wait the second time. 



The Sunrise Student said:


> Queuing area: I hear they are both amazing, and almost worried that my FP for Flight of Passage will make me miss out of the Que.... is it worth the wait just to see the que going through standby line? When is the wait too long to be worth it for the que?



I only did this one with FP so no feedback/experience here. 



The Sunrise Student said:


> FOOD: how is mobile ordering? has it worked out?
> 
> Thanks for any tips in advance...



Fantastic, easy to do, quick to pick up, paid through the card linked on the MDE phone app. It does not apply any discounts so if you want to use those, you'll still have to stand in line. In my limited experience, the canteen did not have a wait. I'm sure that would change during noon lunch hour or 6-7 pm dinner hour. Even though I have an AP, I would probably use it as much as possible if it avoids a long line.  Hope this helps!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Hi there, Sunshine!! 



The Sunrise Student said:


> I have heard people say that you should ride the Na'vi River Journey first, it is breath taking however once you ride Flight Of Passage the river ride isn't as impressive...
> 
> Your thoughts?


I'd say that if your expectations are appropriately set -- and it sounds like yours are -- I don't think the order matters.



The Sunrise Student said:


> We plan to be an AK two days (some of the second will have a break for Wild Africa Trek Tour) Both days my FPs are for Flight of Passage, my Hope is to go straight to Pandora those days, ride Na'vi River Journey day one right off the bat... do able? I figure most people are headed for Flight of Passage First so I might get a quick no wait ride.


We did this first thing on two days...

One day we did NRJ twice, then Everest twice before lines built
Next day we did NRJ once, then Everest and other rides before lines built up



The Sunrise Student said:


> Queuing area: I hear they are both amazing, and almost worried that my FP for Flight of Passage will make me miss out of the Que.... is it worth the wait just to see the que going through standby line? When is the wait too long to be worth it for the que


We considered going at rope drop to catch the full queue one day. We had such a packed trip that we opted not to do this. We contented ourselves with our 3 FP for FoP.  We're likely to try it in Nov when we're back for W&D. If we were not going back soon, we would have RD'd to catch it given people's reviews. 



The Sunrise Student said:


> FOOD: how is mobile ordering? has it worked out?


Mobile ordering is fantastic -- we've had nothing but great experiences!


----------



## Cluelyss

Cluelyss said:


> Are they still limiting banshee sales to 1 pp?


Just to update - the answer is yes, still 1 per person. Asked them today, as was hoping to grab 2 (I was alone and wanted 1 for each kid). There was still a good selection available midday. Perhaps the frenzy has worn off a bit?


----------



## ThistleMae

The Sunrise Student said:


> For those that have been to Pandora already... (I have not)
> 
> I have heard people say that you should ride the Na'vi River Journey first, it is breath taking however once you ride Flight Of Passage the river ride isn't as impressive...
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> We plan to be an AK two days (some of the second will have a break for Wild Africa Trek Tour) Both days my FPs are for Flight of Passage, my Hope is to go straight to Pandora those days, ride Na'vi River Journey day one right off the bat... do able? I figure most people are headed for Flight of Passage First so I might get a quick no wait ride.
> 
> Queuing area: I hear they are both amazing, and almost worried that my FP for Flight of Passage will make me miss out of the Que.... is it worth the wait just to see the que going through standby line? When is the wait too long to be worth it for the que?
> 
> FOOD: how is mobile ordering? has it worked out?
> 
> Thanks for any tips in advance...


Before I went, I read the same thing about the que.  We waited 2 and 1/2 hours.  I don't think the que is all that spectacular.  There isn't really anything to see until you get to the lab.  The Avatar in the tank is cool, but not worth the wait to me.  Also, Navi River is nice but nothing special.  I don't think it makes any difference when you ride it.  It's really beautiful but very short.


----------



## DisneyFan119

I was not able to get a FP for Flight of Passage for our last minute trip next Tues (I keep checking, crossing my fingers).

Are wait times for FoP as excessive as during the day if we head back right after Rivers of Light and get in standby?  (RoL is at 8:45, park close 9:30)

I'd like to know what to expect after Rivers of Light. Will there be a mass of people exiting RoL and stampeding back to Pandora? In comparison to rope drop, what should I expect?

(I have a backup plan to rope drop the next morning, but reeeeally want to avoid the stress of that.)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DisneyFan119 said:


> I was not able to get a FP for Flight of Passage for our last minute trip next Tues (I keep checking, crossing my fingers).
> 
> Are wait times for FoP as excessive as during the day if we head back right after Rivers of Light and get in standby?  (RoL is at 8:45, park close 9:30)
> 
> I'd like to know what to expect after Rivers of Light. Will there be a mass of people exiting RoL and stampeding back to Pandora? In comparison to rope drop, what should I expect?
> 
> (I have a backup plan to rope drop the next morning, but reeeeally want to avoid the stress of that.)


We were there Aug 7-17, and after RoL the FoP wait was still over 2hrs the nights we were in AK.

Truthfully, I would not count on doing this after RoL unless you're willing to wait a really long time.


----------



## DisneyFan119

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We were there Aug 7-17, and after RoL the FoP wait was still over 2hrs the nights we were in AK.
> 
> Truthfully, I would not count on doing this after RoL unless you're willing to wait a really long time.



Okay that's what I was afraid of. I'll just keep stalking MDE, hope for a FP, and plan on rope dropping the next day. Thanks so much.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DisneyFan119 said:


> Okay that's what I was afraid of. I'll just keep stalking MDE, hope for a FP, and plan on rope dropping the next day. Thanks so much.


Wish the news was better!  Truly, we didn't see the wait for FoP drop until MAYBE the last 30min of EMH... so around 11:30pm.  It was truly ridiculous -- didn't help that only Pandora was open in all of WDW after 10pm those days... geez, Disney.


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> For those that have been to Pandora already... (I have not)
> 
> I have heard people say that you should ride the Na'vi River Journey first, it is breath taking however once you ride Flight Of Passage the river ride isn't as impressive...
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> We plan to be an AK two days (some of the second will have a break for Wild Africa Trek Tour) Both days my FPs are for Flight of Passage, my Hope is to go straight to Pandora those days, ride Na'vi River Journey day one right off the bat... do able? I figure most people are headed for Flight of Passage First so I might get a quick no wait ride.
> 
> Queuing area: I hear they are both amazing, and almost worried that my FP for Flight of Passage will make me miss out of the Que.... is it worth the wait just to see the que going through standby line? When is the wait too long to be worth it for the que?
> 
> FOOD: how is mobile ordering? has it worked out?
> 
> Thanks for any tips in advance...



Online ordering is great!! We make sure we're seated when we order. The longest we've waited for food was 8 minutes. 

Go with the idea that Na'vi River is like the boat ride at Mexico and you will be quite impressed! 

Be sure to check out Pandora at dusk and at dark. I prefer dusk, but my family prefers dark.


----------



## DisneyFan119

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wish the news was better!  Truly, we didn't see the wait for FoP drop until MAYBE the last 30min of EMH... so around 11:30pm.  It was truly ridiculous -- didn't help that only Pandora was open in all of WDW after 10pm those days... geez, Disney.



Oh well, I knew booking a last minute trip (12 days out), that I would have to be very flexible and go with the flow! I'm just glad it's not my first trip and I'm okay with not seeing "everything." I just like being at disney: lines, heat, crowds, and all. A day at Disney beats a day anywhere else!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DisneyFan119 said:


> A day at Disney beats a day anywhere else!


----------



## Tonyz

RIP Pandora Late Night EMH... you were so young.


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> RIP Pandora Late Night EMH... you were so young.


I'm sure late night AK EMH will return.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Tonyz said:


> RIP Pandora Late Night EMH... you were so young.


No loss IMO. Lines weren't any shorter.


----------



## rteetz

Made some minimal updates to the first page. If more updates are needed please let me know.


----------



## jlundeen

Sorry, you have all probably seen this question a million times - I did scan the first few pages for strategies, but didn't see it.  Feel free to point me in the right direction.  

Our trip is end of October, and we're coming up on our FP day -

What has been your experience in trying for a PPO breakfast at Tuskar House, and then hot-footing to FOP right away after dining...do they keep you back so its no faster than the rope drop?  What has been your experience for wait times at rope drop?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jlundeen said:


> Sorry, you have all probably seen this question a million times - I did scan the first few pages for strategies, but didn't see it.  Feel free to point me in the right direction.
> 
> Our trip is end of October, and we're coming up on our FP day -
> 
> What has been your experience in trying for a PPO breakfast at Tuskar House, and then hot-footing to FOP right away after dining...do they keep you back so its no faster than the rope drop?  What has been your experience for wait times at rope drop?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Here's my recent account on this.  Short version: no advantage to TH PPO... actually puts you at the back of the pack, which is a-ok if you're aiming for NRJ... for FoP you'll have a wait for sure... until/unless Disney changes those morning procedures...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-417#post-58041455


----------



## jlundeen

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Here's my recent account on this.  Short version: no advantage to TH PPO... actually puts you at the back of the pack, which is a-ok if you're aiming for NRJ... for FoP you'll have a wait for sure... until/unless Disney changes those morning procedures...
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-417#post-58041455


Thanks...I'll rethink my strategy!


----------



## ThistleMae

DisneyFan119 said:


> I was not able to get a FP for Flight of Passage for our last minute trip next Tues (I keep checking, crossing my fingers).
> 
> Are wait times for FoP as excessive as during the day if we head back right after Rivers of Light and get in standby?  (RoL is at 8:45, park close 9:30)
> 
> I'd like to know what to expect after Rivers of Light. Will there be a mass of people exiting RoL and stampeding back to Pandora? In comparison to rope drop, what should I expect?
> 
> (I have a backup plan to rope drop the next morning, but reeeeally want to avoid the stress of that.)


We walked over right after ROL.  Yes, there were lots of people exiting but it wasn't as crazy as exiting MK after HEA.  Also we were sitting in the section closer to Pandora, so it wasn't too bad, not sure if you sit way on the other side how long it would take.  It only took us a few minutes to get over there.


----------



## LMO429

My 60 day FP Window was today.  Got FOP FP.  How crazy is rope drop for Navi River???


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LMO429 said:


> My 60 day FP Window was today.  Got FOP FP.  How crazy is rope drop for Navi River???


Not crazy at all -- totally doable: https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-417#post-58041455

Out of curiosity -- which day of your trip did you snag your FoP FP for?


----------



## LMO429

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Not crazy at all -- totally doable: https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-417#post-58041455
> 
> Out of curiosity -- which day of your trip did you snag your FoP FP for?



We arrive 10/20 and I pushed our AK days to the later part of trip cuz I was worried about securing FP.  So our AK days are 10/25 and 10/27.  There was plenty of availability even changed the time a couple of times this am.  I would rather go on FOP more than once so that is why we plan on rope dropping the river ride.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LMO429 said:


> We arrive 10/20 and I pushed our AK days to the later part of trip cuz I was worried about securing FP.  So our AK days are 10/25 and 10/27.  There was plenty of availability even changed the time a couple of times this am.  I would rather go on FOP more than once so that is why we plan on rope dropping the river ride.


Makes perfect sense -- we did the same.  Had FP for FoP days 6,7,9 of our trip and RD's NRJ.  Worked out perfectly for us.


----------



## LMO429

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Makes perfect sense -- we did the same.  Had FP for FoP days 6,7,9 of our trip and RD's NRJ.  Worked out perfectly for us.


Ok great I have a 2 year old with us and I don't want to put him in a crazy situation. What time should i get there for a 9am opening for navi


----------



## DisneyFan119

ThistleMae said:


> We walked over right after ROL.  Yes, there were lots of people exiting but it wasn't as crazy as exiting MK after HEA.  Also we were sitting in the section closer to Pandora, so it wasn't too bad, not sure if you sit way on the other side how long it would take.  It only took us a few minutes to get over there.



Thank you, this is super helpful! We have a FP for RoL, so not sure where we'll come out? Is the FP section by EE or Nemo? I guess it doesn't matter, I'll find out when we get there and go with the flow!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LMO429 said:


> Ok great I have a 2 year old with us and I don't want to put him in a crazy situation. What time should i get there for a 9am opening for navi


One day, we were walking out of Tusker House at 8:40 and joined the back of the Pandora pack at 8:45 -- rode NRJ once by 9:10, and a second time done by 9:30.  Another day, we arrived at AK at 7:40 for an 8am open.  Were towards the back of the pack coming in, and rode NRJ right away with maybe a 5min wait.

Truly, 95% of the mob goes straight to FoP.  The NRJ line doesn't spike to its max nearly as quickly as FoP.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Thank you @Roxyfire , @MickeyMinnieMouse , @ThistleMae and @lovethattink for your feed back.

I loved hearing that ordering systems for food is working and that my planning was spot on


----------



## LMO429

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> One day, we were walking out of Tusker House at 8:40 and joined the back of the Pandora pack at 8:45 -- rode NRJ once by 9:10, and a second time done by 9:30.  Another day, we arrived at AK at 7:40 for an 8am open.  Were towards the back of the pack coming in, and rode NRJ right away with maybe a 5min wait.
> 
> Truly, 95% of the mob goes straight to FoP.  The NRJ line doesn't spike to its max nearly as quickly as FoP.



do you think if I'm at bag check by 830 am then i should be okay for navi? i really can't see getting there much earlier than that.


----------



## Lesley Wake

AngiTN said:


> We made it to opening today. Got to AK about 6:45 this morning.
> Got in to AK, no problem. Made it to the line and were held just past the turnstiles till 7:00, where we scanned in with our MB and were verified as park guests by 7:05
> Then we waited to get in to Pandora till probably about 7:30 or so.
> DGD went to get her face painted, I went to get in line for the store.
> She was finished with her face painting and I was next to go in the store about 8:00
> Went right in to the store and to the Banshee pairing.
> Another line.
> Lines were the common theme of the day, it seems
> Not sure how long the line was there, maybe another half hour.
> By the time it was our turn a group of official photographers had come in and they took tons of photos of DGD with her face painted and getting her pairing with her banshee. We had to sign papers for a release, in case they use any of the photos.
> Did more shopping, and time for another line.
> Thankfully, I didn't want to buy anything behind the counter so I got to skip the check out line and went to a mobile check out stand. Meant we couldn't send it back to the resort but we could do that in a store in the park, no problem.
> We wandered around a bit more then went out through Africa (Exit only by the way) and rode the Safari.
> Everyone was Ooohing and Ahhing over the face paint and the Banshee. Most of the guests from Pandora were staying in Pandora it seems. No one else was wandering around with stuff.
> We had lunch at Tiffin's (had to check in to get past the crowds waiting to get in). Talked to staff at Tiffin's and they said it was going to be their busiest day ever. Their days of operating in obscurity are over.
> From there we went back in to Pandora for our River Journey FP. They scanned our bands to get back in. We stayed around a while to look around. I think they were keeping the numbers in the land to a manageable level. It didn't feel too crowded at all.
> We left after the ride and the lines to get in were not bad by this point (it was 3:00 or so I guess)
> Oh, and we tried the FoP seat on for size. DH and I both fit. Yay!
> 
> DGD and her Banshee


Hey, @AngiTN, did you see this on the Disney Parks twitter! I thought I recognized your GD!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LMO429 said:


> do you think if I'm at bag check by 830 am then i should be okay for navi? i really can't see getting there much earlier than that.


Based on our experience, I would think so. At 9:10 the posted wait for NRJ was 30min. Actual wait for us was 18min, from the point we got in line to the end of the ride. If you watched posted waits over the past few weeks, you'd see about a 40min wait posted around 9:30. I suspect the actual is a bit lower. 

If you're at security at 8:30, through security around 8:45 (at the latest in our recent experience), you're back-of-pack-ish for park entry. That's about where we were. 

Note: one day they started letting people in at 8:45, leading the herd toward Pandora, etc. The next day, they held everyone at the tapstiles until 9am. Both ways, we were done with NRJ by 9:10-9:30. 

As always, YMMV, Disney may change anything at any time, crowds may change, etc. But our experience is as of Aug 7-17.


----------



## AngiTN

Lesley Wake said:


> Hey, @AngiTN, did you see this on the Disney Parks twitter! I thought I recognized your GD!
> 
> View attachment 263554


I hadn't but someone had pointed it out to me. Thank you! 
We are at an eclipse viewing event and hadn't seen it
I think seeing that may just eclipse the eclipse as the biggest thing DGD gets to see today, in her mind at least


----------



## shruley

We are planning to rope drop FOP this coming Sunday for EMH. We plan to be there by 7. We have 1 child who will be too small to ride, so will need to do rider switch. I've seen the pictures, it looks a bit crazy there first thing. We won't get held up by needing to request the rider switch pass will we? Like people will be bypassing us while we are doing that? It's been awhile since we've done the RS thing.


----------



## MyHappyPlace17

Our trip is late October and our FP window opens within days.  FP scheduling aside, I'm confused as to why hours for AK end at 7pm.  Sunset isn't until 6:45 during that time so apparently guests visiting in October won't get to enjoy Pandora in the evening?  I really don't understand why they aren't at least open until 8pm to allow guests the opportunity to see Pandora at night.  Also, currently there are no evening extra magic hours scheduled at all during our week there.  Not for AK or any other park.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MyHappyPlace17 said:


> Our trip is late October and our FP window opens within days.  FP scheduling aside, I'm confused as to why hours for AK end at 7pm.  Sunset isn't until 6:45 during that time so apparently guests visiting in October won't get to enjoy Pandora in the evening?  I really don't understand why they aren't at least open until 8pm to allow guests the opportunity to see Pandora at night.  Also, currently there are no evening extra magic hours scheduled at all during our week there.  Not for AK or any other park.


One would hope that the will add hours as the dates approach.

Then again, I waited and waited and waited for them to keep MK open past 10pm in August and they didn't. 

Fingers crossed for you in Oct, and us on our early Nov W&D trip!


----------



## MyHappyPlace17

I love Disney, but really, they need to get it together in Orlando.  Not everyone wants to start their vacation day at 8am or be seriously limited in available park hours.  My favorite time in all of the parks is at night when all the lights are on.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

(UPDATE: re-read post) @MyHappyPlace17 I get it, I love nights in the parks too.... but in the winter for some reason they don't have those high ticket sales they don't keep the parks open that late... but in truth, as the years have gone by I have seen more and more high attendance during times that used to be slow... so they need to move with the times and extend those hours. I have gone in October, December and January time frame over the last few years and noticed what used to be prime slow season isn't so slow!


----------



## rteetz

The Africa Pandora entrance will not open with the park

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/08/avatar-land-opening-procedure-changing.html


----------



## Lesley Wake

rteetz said:


> The Africa Pandora entrance will not open with the park
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/08/avatar-land-opening-procedure-changing.html


That's annoying. We planned to go directly from Pandora to the Safari using the back entrance to avoid crowds. Anyone understand why they are making this change?


----------



## AngiTN

Lesley Wake said:


> That's annoying. We planned to go directly from Pandora to the Safari using the back entrance to avoid crowds. Anyone understand why they are making this change?


Yes, here


FastPasser. said:


> Are you aware of the new policy which was announced last week? Guests who wish to experience Pandora at park open must enter and exit the land via the bridge next to Tiffins. Access via the Harambe bridge will not be available until the queue for Flight of Passage has been limited to one side of the bridge, which usually occurs between 10 a.m and noon.


Sort of a return to how it was when Pandora first opened to keep crowds manageable on the bridge. Sounds like it won't last to long each day

Belive you are fine to exit. This was a limit for enter only. At least it was OK to exit during opening. PP mentioned it not open at all now


----------



## CAS239

MyHappyPlace17 said:


> Our trip is late October and our FP window opens within days.  FP scheduling aside, I'm confused as to why hours for AK end at 7pm.  Sunset isn't until 6:45 during that time so apparently guests visiting in October won't get to enjoy Pandora in the evening?  I really don't understand why they aren't at least open until 8pm to allow guests the opportunity to see Pandora at night.  Also, currently there are no evening extra magic hours scheduled at all during our week there.  Not for AK or any other park.



They can still update and change hours. 

For the end of October for PM emh:
24th: Epcot 9-11pm
25th: MK 9-11pm
29th: Epcot 9-11pm
30th: MK 9-11pm


----------



## Disnee grl

We were going to get there early before rope drop to ride FOP. What does this change mean? Will we not get a chance to ride in the morning now? Please explain what the change will do as far as getting there early.


----------



## AngiTN

Disnee grl said:


> We were going to get there early before rope drop to ride FOP. What does this change mean? Will we not get a chance to ride in the morning now? Please explain what the change will do as far as getting there early.


Nothing at all. Those coming in for park opening won't come in from Africa


----------



## Disnee grl

AngiTN said:


> Nothing at all. Those coming in for park opening won't come in from Africa


Thanks


----------



## LeanneDownUnder

Hi,
I'm finding all this very confusing and I know I'm along way out from my time (end Jan-Feb) but I tried to find the answers to questions and it's quite overwhelming!! If there is Magic hours for AK in the morning of a day I'm planning on visiting will FOP and NRJ open then (at 8am) or not until the 9am park hours? I don't know what time to book a breakfast for.
My plan was to rope drop NRJ  and then Fast pass FOP for later in the day.
My last visit to Disneyworld was in 2000
Thanks


----------



## Kimi313

We are coming down in October and we weren't able to obtain a FP+ for FOP. We were thinking we would just go straight there at rope drop but wondering for those that have been in the last couple of weeks how crazy is it   I remember Toy Story Mania and people running down the street, then SDMT they lined Main St with CMs to try and get people to walk. Hoping it won't be crazy.


----------



## Gilbert Loo

We were there last week during EMH rope drop.  Just us a a couple thousand of our closest friends.  Not a lot of pushing but go bagless to cut through the bagcheck line and get to the front of the turnstiles and you should be okay.


----------



## Gilbert Loo

Oh and get there at least 70-80 minutes before opening.


----------



## RMaas1

Kimi313 said:


> We are coming down in October and we weren't able to obtain a FP+ for FOP. We were thinking we would just go straight there at rope drop but wondering for those that have been in the last couple of weeks how crazy is it   I remember Toy Story Mania and people running down the street, then SDMT they lined Main St with CMs to try and get people to walk. Hoping it won't be crazy.



I'm sure you will but keep checking, we are heading down for a pre-cruise stay on 9/1.  I wasn't able to get a FP for FOP at 60 days out. Last week I was able to find fastpasses for two people twice, one was for at night and the other in the morning.


----------



## missangelalexis

Today is my 60 day mark and wasn't able to get FP for FoP. Definitely plan on getting there very early to rope drop. We are 3 adults, but we will be pushing one in a wheelchair. Is this going to be crazy?

I'm realistic enough to know we are not going to be able to keep up with the runners, so I'm not worried about falling a little behind the pack. I'm more worried we are going to be in the middle of chaos with the wheelchair. All I can envision is people running past and trampling over us


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

missangelalexis said:


> Today is my 60 day mark and wasn't able to get FP for FoP.


How long a trip?


----------



## TulipMom

Today was our FP booking today.  Staying onsite, so was able to book days 60 +5.  We got FP for FOP on day 63 for a party of 7.  There were more times available for the evening.  The only other day I checked was day 65, which had FP starting at 2pm.


----------



## missangelalexis

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> How long a trip?



A week but our AK day is at the beginning of the trip. Cannot rearrange the schedule at this point.


----------



## MyHappyPlace17

CAS239 said:


> They can still update and change hours.
> 
> For the end of October for PM emh:
> 24th: Epcot 9-11pm
> 25th: MK 9-11pm
> 29th: Epcot 9-11pm
> 30th: MK 9-11pm



Unfortunately, our 3 main Disney days have none scheduled.  But I'm not so much concerned about EMH's specifically (although they are a nice perk).  I'm just hoping to enjoy AK at night, whether it be a later closing time or EMH, I don't really care.  With HS closing at 8pm, AK closing at 7 and most nights at MK closing at 7 due to Halloween parties, the opportunity to spend any significant time enjoying evenings in the parks is limited.  Right now I'd just be happy to see AK's hours extended to at least 8p.




TulipMom said:


> Today was our FP booking today.  Staying onsite, so was able to book days 60 +5.  We got FP for FOP on day 63 for a party of 7.  There were more times available for the evening.  The only other day I checked was day 65, which had FP starting at 2pm.



I'm so glad you posted this!  After seeing the pp about not being able to get FOP at 60 days I was a little concerned.


----------



## kimberwee

TulipMom said:


> Today was our FP booking today.  Staying onsite, so was able to book days 60 +5.  We got FP for FOP on day 63 for a party of 7.  There were more times available for the evening.  The only other day I checked was day 65, which had FP starting at 2pm.


You have given me a glimmer of hope! Our window opens Friday...keeping fingers crossed as we are also a party of 7 and the thought of trying to get FOP has me anxious.


----------



## TulipMom

MyHappyPlace17 said:


> I'm so glad you posted this!  After seeing the pp about not being able to get FOP at 60 days I was a little concerned.





kimberwee said:


> You have given me a glimmer of hope! Our window opens Friday...keeping fingers crossed as we are also a party of 7 and the thought of trying to get FOP has me anxious.



So glad I could be a beacon of hope today.  He, he!  

Seriously, though, I was convinced we wouldn't get FOP FP for our AK day and had been mentally preparing myself that we'd need to pop back over to AK just to ride this ride on our 6th day when we are moving hotels and have MNSSHP, etc.  I was over the moon to find FOP FP so easily on our 4th day!  (For clarity - by 4th day, I'm counting arrival day as Day 1.  So our 3rd full disney day.)

I was logged in and ready to go and watching the clock.  Logged into FP+ right at the strike of 7am and went straight through the prompts.  Literally screamed to my husband when I saw it pop up.  I've even went back to look at it several times while I was booking other days' FP, because I wanted to make sure I was seeing clearly.  Hahaha!

Good luck!!


----------



## johnnydakota

Back from our trip (sadness) and just wanted to mention how awesome Flight of Passage is. I'm one of those people who always hears hype about things and then when I experience them I am let down but FoP is awesome.

Booked FPs at our 60 day window and then got lucky and managed to get more that day on the app. The line got to the bridge before the park had even been open an hour that day (August 15) and NRJ went down as we were in standby. Unfortunately, the animatronic was down so they just had the screen up. So disappointed.

The Night Blossom drink at Pongu Pongu is really good (unless slightly sour things bother you)- I got two of them.


----------



## akayf

Has anyone gotten on FOP line at closing recently?   We are here now and despite trying at 60 days even though our AK day was on day 4, we did not get FP.  I've been checking but no success.   

I haven't been looking at wait times since we simply plan on getting there at 7:15 to rope drop it.   However, since we successfully rode mine train the past 2 nights at close, I was wondering if we should just try that tonight.   I don't expect as much success as we had yesterday(got in on the mine train line a little after 9:30 and jumped back on for 2nd ride just as they were closing the line) but we're thinking about it.  

We are doing HS today and then were going to head to MK for EMH.   But I'm wondering if we should change our plans.


----------



## simnia

Unfortunately for us, for our upcoming trip (we are really here for HHN) AK is our 1st (and only) day.

Sadly, Rope Drop isn't an option (we fly in that morning so already behind the 8 ball) and securing a FP for FoP isn't looking good.  I will, of course, keep checking and checking but I've already warned DH that we may be hanging out in line for a bit.


----------



## MightyKwinn

akayf said:


> Has anyone gotten on FOP line at closing recently?   We are here now and despite trying at 60 days even though our AK day was on day 4, we did not get FP.  I've been checking but no success.
> 
> I haven't been looking at wait times since we simply plan on getting there at 7:15 to rope drop it.   However, since we successfully rode mine train the past 2 nights at close, I was wondering if we should just try that tonight.   I don't expect as much success as we had yesterday(got in on the mine train line a little after 9:30 and jumped back on for 2nd ride just as they were closing the line) but we're thinking about it.
> 
> We are doing HS today and then were going to head to MK for EMH.   But I'm wondering if we should change our plans.



Hi, akayf!  Did you end up trying FoP at park close?  How did it go?  We have a short trip in mid-October and haven't been able to get a FP so far.  Getting in line for FoP close to 7:30pm (park close) is the current plan of action.


----------



## threeboysmom

Ugh.  My 60-day window opened this morning and was ready to go right at 7 a.m.  Started looking for FoP from the end of my trip coming forward, but no luck for any of my days.  I'm so bummed.

Any tips for experiencing this ride without having to wait hours in line?  Any time/day better than others?


----------



## mtemm

threeboysmom said:


> Ugh.  My 60-day window opened this morning and was ready to go right at 7 a.m.  Started looking for FoP from the end of my trip coming forward, but no luck for any of my days.  I'm so bummed.
> 
> Any tips for experiencing this ride without having to wait hours in line?  Any time/day better than others?



If you can rope drop and get there early enough to be toward the front of the pack you will be fine!  Totally worth doing it.  Yes technically you will still be waiting for the tapstiles to open and then again for rope drop, but it's not waiting around while the park is open and lines are building.  For me that makes a huge difference, although many others feel waiting is waiting regardless.


----------



## threeboysmom

I've often wondered the different point of views.  I've seen people write things like "I got to the turnstile at 7:00 a.m. and walked right on to FoP when park opened."  Um didn't you just wait in line for 2 hours?  Isn't that the same thing as getting into line at 10:00 a.m. and not getting to the front of the line until noon?

Unless lines get longer as day goes on?  Although I just read something (maybe Touring Plans) that says the lines for FoP actually start to dwindle in the afternoon... not sure if that's true though.


----------



## mom2rtk

threeboysmom said:


> I've often wondered the different point of views.  I've seen people write things like "I got to the turnstile at 7:00 a.m. and walked right on to FoP when park opened."  Um didn't you just wait in line for 2 hours?  Isn't that the same thing as getting into line at 10:00 a.m. and not getting to the front of the line until noon?
> 
> Unless lines get longer as day goes on?  Although I just read something (maybe Touring Plans) that says the lines for FoP actually start to dwindle in the afternoon... not sure if that's true though.


But if you wait your 2 hours before the park opens, you still have the entire day left in the park. You haven't used valuable park time in a huge line.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

threeboysmom said:


> I've often wondered the different point of views.  I've seen people write things like "I got to the turnstile at 7:00 a.m. and walked right on to FoP when park opened."  Um didn't you just wait in line for 2 hours?  Isn't that the same thing as getting into line at 10:00 a.m. and not getting to the front of the line until noon?
> 
> Unless lines get longer as day goes on?  Although I just read something (maybe Touring Plans) that says the lines for FoP actually start to dwindle in the afternoon... not sure if that's true though.


Truth yes people wait in line but it does depend on your priorities and how you feel about your park ticket. Some people I can understand have no desire (or it's really hard with their traveling party) to get up at the crack of dawn just to stand in line and are fine waiting in line during actual park hours. And others are willing to wait a while prior to park time and use their actual park hours for other things. 

Also consider park hopping. I really don't want to be using up most of my half day (there will be two of those so 1 full day total at AK) waiting in line JUST for FOP. We have a FP for last WDW park day but would like to see the queue thus that means standing in line.

So really it's all an individual type thing on what you want to do.


----------



## mtemm

threeboysmom said:


> I've often wondered the different point of views.  I've seen people write things like "I got to the turnstile at 7:00 a.m. and walked right on to FoP when park opened."  Um didn't you just wait in line for 2 hours?  Isn't that the same thing as getting into line at 10:00 a.m. and not getting to the front of the line until noon?
> 
> Unless lines get longer as day goes on?  Although I just read something (maybe Touring Plans) that says the lines for FoP actually start to dwindle in the afternoon... not sure if that's true though.



Yep it all depends on your viewpoint.  We were able to get a fp for FOP so we rope dropped Na'vi, getting there early enough that we were fairly close to the front of rope drop.  Then we pretty much walked on every other ride we did that morning.  For us it was worth the early rise, but then we usually are up early.  Dh made the point that if we weren't wanting to arrive till 9, he would have skipped FOP and done everything else we wanted then end the day waiting in the FOP line.  It would have been a hotter wait but probably a similar length.  Maybe a bit more...we got to AK at around 7:45 and we're off Na'vi by 8:50, would have probably been off FOP by 9:15 had we gone that route.

There are options, just decide what works best for your family.  I do recommend riding someway somehow though, it's fantastic!


----------



## Tonyz

Hey guys! I've been reading different articles and compiling hidden "secrets" and details found throughout Pandora. Some of them seem really cool! I thought you guys might enjoy reading up on them and then looking for them when you're there!

1.      The Valley of Mo’ara’s “floating” mountains aren’t exactly floating, but there’s a backstory for that. These mountains were floating but have crash landed onto the ground where they now rest. You can see the water stains from the waterfalls are actually askew, showing what orientation the mountains used to be in before they fell.

2.      How do humans breathe on Pandora? As guests enter the land they encounter a large plant known as the Flaska Reclinata (or Baja Tickler). The plant is interactive and responds to guests touching it. The plant is one of many that helps detoxify the atmosphere, helping humans breathe in the otherwise poisonous air. Smack the glowing insides of the massive plant pod, set up by the Na’vi, and it spews steam and water.

3.      Pandora is filled with lots of real waterfalls, but there are also two fake ones located near the very top of the very back of the land, on the facade for Flight of Passage. They fall slower than real water of that size to make them appear farther away and bigger, selling the idea of forced perspective.

4.      You can find some squirting aquatic creatures in a lagoon opposite Flight of Passage. The aquatic creatures skate around on the surface of the water and if you come close they may feel threatened and spray you. And right behind those squirting creatures, if you look close enough, are some giant bugs.

5.      In front of the Na’vi River Journey, just to the right of the main ride entrance, are a collection of large footprints embedded in the ground. These are full grown Na’vi footprints.

6.      There’s a downed helicopter across a stream near the queue of the Na’vi River Journey (thanks rteetz!), covered in so much moss and vines you may miss it. This is a relic from the battle between the Na’vi and humans now rotting away and reclaimed by nature.

7.      There are blue feather plants called puffball trees, and they get larger by absorbing toxins from their environment. They will burst once they are filled.

8.      Listen to the background sounds: Hear an animal call out on your left and then hear an animal respond on your right. When the sun sets, the wildlife really gets loud.

9.      There are 20-foot-tall woven totems throughout the land to represent different clans of the Na’vi.

10.  As you’re exiting Flight of Passage, in the corridor on the lowest level, you may see three handprints in red paint. These are the handprints and initials of James Cameron, the director of the Avatar film, Jon Landau, producer of Avatar, and Joe Rohde, lead Imagineer for Pandora and all of Animal Kingdom.

A few for Satu'li Canteen and Pongu Pongu:

1.      A tribal overlay has been given to what appears to be an abandoned, military mess hall, home to Satu’li Canteen, furthering the story of Pandora through setting. There are textiles of an alien tribal nation hanging from beams and standing in corners.

2.      Shelves in the Canteen are filled with Na’vi cookware and utensils. Ten-foot “pillars” stand throughout the restaurant, some with rounded tops, others with more ornate prongs. These are Na’vi tools used for grinding berries and other food items in bowls.

3.      Pongu Pongu (which means Party Party in Na’vi) is decorated with old military parts that have been turned into art. New signs are remade out of old signs that were once used by the military. See animals made from old metal parts. Gears and knives turned into colorful decoration.

4.      At Pongu Pongu you will see a bunch of RDA Identification tags hanging up, and if you look closely you may even see one for Imagineer Joe Rhode.


----------



## bluecastle

October AK closing time updated to 8 pm! (not sure if anyone posted that here yet)


----------



## tomlinson

bluecastle said:


> October AK closing time updated to 8 pm! (not sure if anyone posted that here yet)



That is such great news. Thanks for the update!


----------



## threeboysmom

mom2rtk said:


> But if you wait your 2 hours before the park opens, you still have the entire day left in the park. You haven't used valuable park time in a huge line.



Oooooooh NOW I get it!  Duh!


----------



## threeboysmom

Since Oct hours expanded to 8, additional fast passes came available this morning. I saw availability every night of my Oct trip!  Go!!


----------



## WDWRook

Got FOP FPs.  I assume rope dropping NRJ is pretty painless and quit and we can arrive a bit closer to just before opening versus having to get there an hour before opening for those rope dropping FOP?


----------



## simnia

Success!  I went on this morning and saw several FP times for FoP.  Grabbed the 1st time I saw.   Moved another FP time.  Hit refresh and BAM.  The FoP FPs are already gone.   

Feeling very lucky right now!


----------



## MyHappyPlace17

Hours being extended till 8p almost certainly made a difference.  Got FOP FP's for two evenings at exact times I wanted.  Whew! Pandora here we come!


----------



## WDWRook

What time do you need to get to ROL if you are stand by; if ROL is 7:45?


----------



## Gilbert Loo

Lots of FOP FP's available for groups of 3 but all at 6:20, 7:10, 7:30 for most days from Oct 1-7 which is our trip date.

Same for Navi River but I'm seeing some more for late afternoon as well


----------



## jlundeen

Hoping these easy to get FPs are still there for my 60 day mark on Wednesday!  Great news about the 8:00PM closing!


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> Hey guys! I've been reading different articles and compiling hidden "secret" and details found throughout Pandora. Some of them seem really cool! I thought you guys might enjoy reading up on them and then looking for them when you're there!
> 
> 1.      The Valley of Mo’ara’s “floating” mountains aren’t exactly floating, but there’s a backstory for that. These mountains were floating but have crash landed onto the ground where they now rest. You can see the water stains from the waterfalls are actually askew, showing what orientation the mountains used to be in before they fell.
> 
> 2.      How do humans breathe on Pandora? As guests enter the land they encounter a large plant known as the Flaska Reclinata (or Baja Tickler). The plant is interactive and responds to guests touching it. The plant is one of many that helps detoxify the atmosphere, helping humans breathe in the otherwise poisonous air. Smack the glowing insides of the massive plant pod, set up by the Na’vi, and it spews steam and water.
> 
> 3.      Pandora is filled with lots of real waterfalls, but there are also two fake ones located near the very top of the very back of the land, on the facade for Flight of Passage. They fall slower than real water of that size to make them appear farther away and bigger, selling the idea of forced perspective.
> 
> 4.      You can find some squirting aquatic creatures in a lagoon opposite Flight of Passage. The aquatic creatures skate around on the surface of the water and if you come close they may feel threatened and spray you. And right behind those squirting creatures, if you look close enough, are some giant bugs.
> 
> 5.      In front of the Na’vi River Journey, just to the right of the main ride entrance, are a collection of large footprints embedded in the ground. These are full grown Na’vi footprints.
> 
> 6.      There’s a downed helicopter across a stream, covered in so much moss and vines you may miss it. This is a relic from the battle between the Na’vi and humans now rotting away and reclaimed by nature.
> 
> 7.      There are blue feather plants called puffball trees, and they get larger by absorbing toxins from their environment. They will burst once they are filled.
> 
> 8.      Listen to the background sounds: Hear an animal call out on your left and then hear an animal respond on your right. When the sun sets, the wildlife really gets loud.
> 
> 9.      There are 20-foot-tall woven totems throughout the land to represent different clans of the Na’vi.
> 
> 10.  As you’re exiting Flight of Passage, in the corridor on the lowest level, you may see three handprints in red paint. These are the handprints and initials of James Cameron, the director of the Avatar film, Jon Landau, producer of Avatar, and Joe Rohde, lead Imagineer for Pandora and all of Animal Kingdom.
> 
> A few for Satu'li Canteen and Pongu Pongu:
> 
> 1.      A tribal overlay has been given to what appears to be an abandoned, military mess hall, home to Satu’li Canteen, furthering the story of Pandora through setting. There are textiles of an alien tribal nation hanging from beams and standing in corners.
> 
> 2.      Shelves in the Canteen are filled with Na’vi cookware and utensils. Ten-foot “pillars” stand throughout the restaurant, some with rounded tops, others with more ornate prongs. These are Na’vi tools used for grinding berries and other food items in bowls.
> 
> 3.      Pongu Pongu (which means Party Party in Na’vi) is decorated with old military parts that have been turned into art. New signs are remade out of old signs that were once used by the military. See animals made from old metal parts. Gears and knives turned into colorful decoration.
> 
> 4.      At Pongu Pongu you will see a bunch of RDA Identification tags hanging up, and if you look closely you may even see one for Imagineer Joe Rhode.


Thanks for compiling a list! Can I add to the first page? I knew most of these details already but seeing them in person really helps appreciate the land more. I love the dog tags at Pongu Pongu especially.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> Thanks for compiling a list! Can I add to the first page? I knew most of these details already but seeing them in person really helps appreciate the land more. I love the dog tags at Pongu Pongu especially.



Be my guest! I'd be honored!


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> Thanks for compiling a list! Can I add to the first page? I knew most of these details already but seeing them in person really helps appreciate the land more. I love the dog tags at Pongu Pongu especially.



Do you know where exactly that downed helicopter is? I've heard from a few people it's tough to find.


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> Do you know where exactly that downed helicopter is? I've heard from a few people it's tough to find.


It is tough to find. If I remember correctly it is near the queue for NRJ.


----------



## Roxyfire

WDWRook said:


> Got FOP FPs.  I assume rope dropping NRJ is pretty painless and quit and we can arrive a bit closer to just before opening versus having to get there an hour before opening for those rope dropping FOP?



Yes from what I've read here. Most people will be heading toward FoP so it should be near walk-on first thing.


----------



## yulilin3

Tonyz said:


> Do you know where exactly that downed helicopter is? I've heard from a few people it's tough to find.


After the giant plant that you rub and sprays water look to your right and you will see it


----------



## DonaldDuck77

jlundeen said:


> Hoping these easy to get FPs are still there for my 60 day mark on Wednesday!  Great news about the 8:00PM closing!



Unfortunately, I don't know if it will. The schedule is expanded before your date, so everyone will be ready to go by then. For those of us who already had FP+ booked, this "trick" only worked because not many people stalk the schedule after they book their original fastpasses at 60 days. Good luck though.


----------



## twebber55

mom2rtk said:


> But if you wait your 2 hours before the park opens, you still have the entire day left in the park. You haven't used valuable park time in a huge line.


this
if you get there 45 minutes before park opening you ll be fine and have short waits for a while in the rest of the park


----------



## karly05

Quick question that has possibly been answered already: is it ok to wear a small ID wallet on a lanyard around your neck on FOP? I'm game to tuck it inside my shirt if that matters.


----------



## TomServo27

I thought this was good video for those wanting to know what rope drop is like a AK.


----------



## Lesley Wake

TomServo27 said:


> I thought this was good video for those wanting to know what rope drop is like a AK.


That is very helpful! 

For EMH mornings, is it basically the same, with letting people into the holding area, then opening up Pandora and letting people into the queue for FoP? Or once they open the park, they immediately let into Pandora and the queue?


----------



## Gus V.

For those of you that have made FPs recently, is FOP FP available on day 63 or 64?  Thanks!


----------



## FoundNemoLostDori

Just got back. Couldn't get fast passes for FOP so we got on the bus by 7:30 am for a 9:00 am opening, (Friday 8/25). We were very near to the front of the lines, but within 10 minutes it had filled up behind us. They began to let us in early, but did NOT realize that there would be quite a few people running and dodging around you to get in front of you to get to the next waiting point. We just walked quickly and joined the next crowd. At that point we knew to stay toward the right to ride FOP and were guided nicely. I could not believe the sea of people behind us! We were on the ride by 9:10 and the line was at a 3 hr wait by the time we got off! THANK YOU to all the people on these boards. We could not have ridden it without all the tips. We had fp for the river ride and had the rest of the day to do other things. Is FOP worth getting up early for? The answer is YES!!


----------



## Tonyz

To people who have recently been there... what are your thoughts on the land? Have people oversold it? Is it better than you thought it would be.


----------



## erikjscott

I just got back from my Disney Trip. I was so disappointed 60+ days ago when I couldn't get a fast pass for Flight of Passage even exactly 60 days out. 

Well I wanted to report back that there is hope for people who weren't able to get a Fast Pass. I had seen on this forum (I am not sure which thread - maybe even this one) that people were checking the MyDisneyExperience constantly and instead of just looking at 'morning', 'afternoon', and 'evening', were clicking the actual times and kept reloading the fastpasses by doing this.

Well at 12pm today I did that and somehow managed to score a 1:20 - 2:20pm Flight of Passage fast pass for me and my wife! I couldn't believe it because we were going to go to the park at around 2 to wait in line (which is when the CM told us would be the shortest, and he was right, it was at 90 minutes when we finished our fastpassed right at 2pm), but it was so much better to not have to wait. 

So my recommendation is to constantly check the app during the day - go through every single time period back and forth (I found fast passes at 5 and at 630pm too - I was at Orlando Airport already but I was trying to test my luck). If you keep going up and down the times they just randomly show up - I don't know if it's Disney releasing passes or if people are cancelling, but it is possible so keep trying!


----------



## MyHappyPlace17

Gus V. said:


> For those of you that have made FPs recently, is FOP FP available on day 63 or 64?  Thanks!



I'm sure it depends on a lot of variable factors but yes, it is possible.  I was able to get two different evenings, day 3 and day 4 (counting check-in day as day one).  But I was only booking for two people and wanted evenings.  If you're flexible with regard to time and not trying to book for a large group I think your chances are better.  Be logged into your MDE account _before_ 7am eastern time, click on Fastpass+ and as soon as the clock hits the time, click on "get started".  Quickly select date and park and grab the first FOP you can.  If you're lucky, there will be several times to choose from but grab what you can quickly.  Good luck!


----------



## missangelalexis

This may be a silly question, but how long after park close can you stay and linger in Pandora? Going in October and with the park closing at 8 (as of now) and it not getting dark until after 7pm, I want to have time to look around and see everything all lit up!


----------



## Gus V.

MyHappyPlace17 said:


> I'm sure it depends on a lot of variable factors but yes, it is possible.  I was able to get two different evenings, day 3 and day 4 (counting check-in day as day one).  But I was only booking for two people and wanted evenings.  If you're flexible with regard to time and not trying to book for a large group I think your chances are better.  Be logged into your MDE account _before_ 7am eastern time, click on Fastpass+ and as soon as the clock hits the time, click on "get started".  Quickly select date and park and grab the first FOP you can.  If you're lucky, there will be several times to choose from but grab what you can quickly.  Good luck!



Great, thanks!  I pretty much have followed this thread since it was created, and based on other peoples experiences I knew days 1 and 2 would be out of the question...glad to see you were able to find availability for days 3 and 4, though!  We still have about a month to book our FPs, so I guess we will see what happens between now and October.  Our AK days are 4 and 7 (counting checking day as day 1).  Thanks again!


----------



## Chris Anglin

We'll be going to WDW the last week of September, our planned AK day is the 28th. Does anyone have any prediction on how rope drop or wait time will be for FOP? I wasn't able to get a FP. TIA


----------



## Atc77

My family will be there as well on that day!   It's our second AK day and we were lucky enough to get FP's for that day.  But we are trying to rope drop our 9/24 AK day... my plan unless I hear differently is to arrive before 8.  I am curious about how early they are letting people in as of recently.


----------



## Chris Anglin

Atc77 said:


> My family will be there as well on that day!   It's our second AK day and we were lucky enough to get FP's for that day.  But we are trying to rope drop our 9/24 AK day... my plan unless I hear differently is to arrive before 8.  I am curious about how early they are letting people in as of recently.


I would've loved to have been there for EMH on the 25th but we fly in that day.


----------



## Belle's Librarian

erikjscott said:


> I just got back from my Disney Trip. I was so disappointed 60+ days ago when I couldn't get a fast pass for Flight of Passage even exactly 60 days out.
> 
> Well I wanted to report back that there is hope for people who weren't able to get a Fast Pass. I had seen on this forum (I am not sure which thread - maybe even this one) that people were checking the MyDisneyExperience constantly and instead of just looking at 'morning', 'afternoon', and 'evening', were clicking the actual times and kept reloading the fastpasses by doing this.
> 
> Well at 12pm today I did that and somehow managed to score a 1:20 - 2:20pm Flight of Passage fast pass for me and my wife! I couldn't believe it because we were going to go to the park at around 2 to wait in line (which is when the CM told us would be the shortest, and he was right, it was at 90 minutes when we finished our fastpassed right at 2pm), but it was so much better to not have to wait.
> 
> So my recommendation is to constantly check the app during the day - go through every single time period back and forth (I found fast passes at 5 and at 630pm too - I was at Orlando Airport already but I was trying to test my luck). If you keep going up and down the times they just randomly show up - I don't know if it's Disney releasing passes or if people are cancelling, but it is possible so keep trying!



Echoing this. I had great success today in getting Pandora FPs while in the park. While waiting for Nemo, I spent about 15 minutes constantly refreshing FPs. I was able to move our Pandora FPs (2 of us on FOP and one on NRJ) to earlier in the day. After we rode those, we headed over to FOTLK, and while waiting in line there, I did the same thing again looking for fourth FPs. Sure enough, within about 15 mins I was able to get 1 FOP and 2 NRJ for early evening. So everyone had the chance to ride both rides, for the low price of running down my phone battery. Definitely doable, but bring an extra charger!


----------



## ThistleMae

Tonyz said:


> To people who have recently been there... what are your thoughts on the land? Have people oversold it? Is it better than you thought it would be.


I loved it.  It isn't a huge area but it is very beautiful.  FOP was the best ride I've ever been on!  It looks awesome at night.  So it really depends on what you think is beautiful.  Different people will have differing opinions.  I definitely think it makes AK that much more attractive.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

Sorry if this has been asked already, but this thread is 425 pages long. During our trip in October I have a FP for FOP booked for a day that is not my planned AK day. I booked it as a back up measure. I have a park hopper and I can hop over to AK to ride FOP if I need to. I was hoping to rope drop my planned AK day and head straight to FOP. This also a morning EMH day for AK. Will I experience a long wait time for FOP by rope dropping? What are the average wait times when rope dropping FOP? Thanks to anyone who helps!


----------



## BelleBway

Just got a FoP FP+ for a semi-last minute trip that's coming up!  I've been checking as often as possible for like 2 weeks- hope this gives someone else hope!  I'm still in shock lol.


----------



## Dan Murphy

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, but this thread is 425 pages long. During our trip in October I have a FP for FOP booked for a day that is not my planned AK day. I booked it as a back up measure. I have a park hopper and I can hop over to AK to ride FOP if I need to. I was hoping to rope drop my planned AK day and head straight to FOP. This also a morning EMH day for AK. Will I experience a long wait time for FOP by rope dropping? What are the average wait times when rope dropping FOP? Thanks to anyone who helps!


These may be of help from Josh...

http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/animal-kingdom-pandora-rope-drop-with-9am-open-72517/


http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/animal-kingdom-9am-rope-drop-to-pandora-part-2-72517/


----------



## AngiTN

missangelalexis said:


> This may be a silly question, but how long after park close can you stay and linger in Pandora? Going in October and with the park closing at 8 (as of now) and it not getting dark until after 7pm, I want to have time to look around and see everything all lit up!


We went on Sunday night and they were not letting us linger long. Park closed at 9:30, we came off FoP about 10:10 and they were herding everyone out of the park, Windtraders was closed, you couldn't wander in Pandora at all, you could walk towards the exit and really couldn't stop. 



disneybeautyfnp said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, but this thread is 425 pages long. During our trip in October I have a FP for FOP booked for a day that is not my planned AK day. I booked it as a back up measure. I have a park hopper and I can hop over to AK to ride FOP if I need to. I was hoping to rope drop my planned AK day and head straight to FOP. This also a morning EMH day for AK. Will I experience a long wait time for FOP by rope dropping? What are the average wait times when rope dropping FOP? Thanks to anyone who helps!





BelleBway said:


> Just got a FoP FP+ for a semi-last minute trip that's coming up!  I've been checking as often as possible for like 2 weeks- hope this gives someone else hope!  I'm still in shock lol.


They do pop up.
We got same day FP for 2 on Sunday evening. It was about 4:30 or so, I got them for 7:30-8:30 for that evening (approx time I wanted). As I continued to check I even was able to move them to an even better time. We rode with our FP at 8:30 and then got back in line and rode again shortly after 9:00, with a wait of just barely over an hour. Since we weren't going to do anything else at that time anyway we didn't mind spending an hour in line. I know some people like to spend their time in line before the park opens but DH like his sleep so we do it near closing instead. Time waiting in line is about the same, just have to weigh what else you could be doing at that time and decide what's more important to you.
On Monday I was able to move 2 to a better time.
Then, I had some for Tuesday that I dropped when we opted to go to Epcot instead of AK (because I was able to get those on Sunday)


----------



## missangelalexis

AngiTN said:


> We went on Sunday night and they were not letting us linger long. Park closed at 9:30, we came off FoP about 10:10 and they were herding everyone out of the park, Windtraders was closed, you couldn't wander in Pandora at all, you could walk towards the exit and really couldn't stop.



Thanks so much, I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## yulilin3

Just came back from an evening at ak.
It was really empty tonight.  Did fotlk at 7pm, discovery island carnival 7:35, walked on to dinosaur,  walked on to ee, did that twice.  Went over to pandora and got in line for fop at 9pm, wait time posted was 120 minutes , i was walking out of the ride at 10pm.


----------



## ThistleMae

It looks like FP's are still pretty hard to come by.  I don't know if things will cool down by February, when I go back or not.  Regarding wait times, even 7DMT has really long wait times just like Peter Pan's Flight.  So I imagine getting a FOP FP will still be difficult...but here's hoping!


----------



## ucfknight

ThistleMae said:


> It looks like FP's are still pretty hard to come by.  I don't know if things will cool down by February, when I go back or not.  Regarding wait times, even 7DMT has really long wait times just like Peter Pan's Flight.  So I imagine getting a FOP FP will still be difficult...but here's hoping!



Nothing major is on the horizon at Animal Kingdom for the near future as Disney has turned their attention towards trying to fix long neglected Epcot and the Studios.  And there are not all that many rides at AK either.  In addition, FOP has received nearly universal acclaim as one of, if not the best, ride at WDW.  I think it is going to be tough to get for a very long time to come.


----------



## Grmnshplvr

Tonyz said:


> To people who have recently been there... what are your thoughts on the land? Have people oversold it? Is it better than you thought it would be.



We just got back. I think it was very well done. A bit darker than I expected but still amazing. flight of passage was absolutely mind blowing, it is intense and probably my favorite ride now.  

The only thing I think Pandora is missing is the huge tree from the movie. A little disappointed that wasn't included since it was the center of everything in the movie.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Grmnshplvr said:


> The only thing I think Pandora is missing is the huge tree from the movie. A little disappointed that wasn't included since it was the center of everything in the movie.


Wasn't it cut down in the movie though?


----------



## Grmnshplvr

Lesley Wake said:


> Wasn't it cut down in the movie though?




My husband thought maybe that was why too.


----------



## Grmnshplvr

maybe like Groot it could have reseeded itself and grew


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Grmnshplvr said:


> maybe like Groot it could have reseeded itself and grew


I can understand your point on the tree but it would likely compete with the Tree of Life (which is the icon of AK) especially if it had too much of a commanding presence in Pandora. That's just my thought on it.


----------



## Mrspeaks

Forgive me if this listed somewhere, but is there a visual to show where we should line up to put us in the best postiotn as they start walking you to the ride at rope drop? We plan to arrive around 7:15-7:30 for a 9:00 openong. We won't have any bags.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Mrspeaks said:


> Forgive me if this listed somewhere, but is there a visual to show where we should line up to put us in the best postiotn as they start walking you to the ride at rope drop? We plan to arrive around 7:15-7:30 for a 9:00 openong. We won't have any bags.


These links from Josh will probably give you the best detail possible.  He is good at that.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-425#post-58130655


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Lesley Wake said:


> Wasn't it cut down in the movie though?



I THINK he/she might mean the Ewa tree...


----------



## akayf

MightyKwinn said:


> Hi, akayf!  Did you end up trying FoP at park close?  How did it go?  We have a short trip in mid-October and haven't been able to get a FP so far.  Getting in line for FoP close to 7:30pm (park close) is the current plan of action.



My kids wanted to stay in MK the day I wanted to try heading over to AK to attempt getting in line at closing.   We wound up successfully rope dropping as originally planned. We used Minnie Van service to get to AK from Boardwalk.   I picked up bagels and fruit from Belle Vue lounge before we left and we ate breakfast in line.   We got there at 7:50 since my family wouldn't move(I was aiming for 7:15/7:20 arrival).   Breeze getting through security.  Got in tapstile lines.  Every line had about 20 people in it.    They started letting people through turnstile at 8:10.   By 8:20, we made it to the crowd at the bridge. There were about 200 people ahead of us.   I forget what time we started moving but we entered the actual FOP line entrance at 8:50 and made it all the way to the loading room with the actual bikes at 9:15.  And then the 6 year old melted down and refused to get on the ride!!!!   Luckily, they let us do an internal rider switch.  I sat outside the room with little guy and calmed him down while DH rode with older son.  Then he took little guy to gift shop and CM took me and older son back to the front of the line through side doors where they sort you into rooms and then we got to ride.   Everyone was off the ride by 9:45.


----------



## Lesley Wake

CampbellzSoup said:


> I THINK he/she might mean the Ewa tree...


Ah, ok. 

So there was the Hometree (destroyed by nasty, violent Humans): 


And the Tree of Voices (where Neytiri and Jake, um, had adult time...)


And the Tree of Souls, where there was the Shaman and Jake became an Nav'i permanently:


----------



## Rachel L

I apologize if this is mentioned elsewhere but I'm curious about wait times for NRJ other than at rope drop. My FP window comes up next week and I'm thinking I have a better chance at FOP FPs later in the day so was going to do the other stuff in the morning and then hit Pandora after lunch (maybe 2, 2:30ish). How bad are the lines for NRJ then usually? Thanks!


----------



## ThistleMae

A friend of mine thought they should have some Navi walking around....they could use the stilts like in the Lion King Show.


----------



## Tonyz

ThistleMae said:


> A friend of mine thought they should have some Navi walking around....they could use the stilts like in the Lion King Show.



I'm personally thrilled that they're not.


----------



## Lesley Wake

ThistleMae said:


> A friend of mine thought they should have some Navi walking around....they could use the stilts like in the Lion King Show.


They could just have a meet & greet. Like for Groot at DCA, they have a guy on stilts. There are issues with heat and he sometimes needs to go backstage suddenly, but it could be cool to meet a Navi. Maybe they will start that next year, after some of the crowds have died down. I could imagine that line would get insane!


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> A friend of mine thought they should have some Navi walking around....they could use the stilts like in the Lion King Show.


Somewhere, waaaaayyyyy back in this thread they addressed Navi live actors and I'm frankly fuzzy now about it but I believe they have said something about the agreements in place prohibit it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

This was posted about in Rumors/News... Thought this might be relevant for some here… posted without comment from me on “value”… all SUBJECTIVE... 

DPB posted a new 4-hour VIP tour, nighttime at Animal Kingdom. $265 per person; 15% AP / DVC / Disney Visa discount brings it to $225 per person.


Experiences included with the  *NEW* *'Ultimate Nights of Adventure VIP Tour'*:

Expedition Everest
Kilimanjaro Safaris
Avatar Flight of Passage
Na’vi River Journey
Rivers of Light
Satu’li Canteen sampler, beverage (adult or non-alcoholic available) and popcorn
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...addition/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0831170906170006A

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ailable-to-book-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm​I understand from Twitter that the tour also includes a souvenir lanyard and a "surprise gift".


----------



## Dan Murphy

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This was posted about in Rumors/News... Thought this might be relevant for some here… posted without comment from me on “value”… all SUBJECTIVE...
> 
> DPB posted a new 4-hour VIP tour, nighttime at Animal Kingdom. $265 per person; 15% AP / DVC / Disney Visa discount brings it to $225 per person.
> 
> 
> Experiences included with the  *NEW* *'Ultimate Nights of Adventure VIP Tour'*:
> 
> Expedition Everest
> Kilimanjaro Safaris
> Avatar Flight of Passage
> Na’vi River Journey
> Rivers of Light
> Satu’li Canteen sampler, beverage (adult or non-alcoholic available) and popcorn
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...addition/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0831170906170006A
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ailable-to-book-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm​I understand from Twitter that the tour also includes a souvenir lanyard and a "surprise gift".


Park ticket still required.


----------



## Cinderella94

AngiTN said:


> Somewhere, waaaaayyyyy back in this thread they addressed Navi live actors and I'm frankly fuzzy now about it but I believe they have said something about the agreements in place prohibit it.


That's very interesting. I would be curious to know the details. If someone remembers and wouldn't mind retyping it/pointing me to that page I would be very appreciative!


----------



## cigar95

ThistleMae said:


> A friend of mine thought they should have some Navi walking around....they could use the stilts like in the Lion King Show.


difficulty with stilts is that it makes you taller, but wouldn't give the proper body proportions. In the movie, when you see the handful of scenes with a human and Navi together, the Navi are just overall bigger.   Trying to accomplish that with stilts and creative costuming would be complicated.
I suspect it will eventually happen in some way, just like it will eventually happen in Wizarding World.


----------



## BigRed98

Does anyone know if Disney will eventually create different videos for FoP like they do for Star Tours?


----------



## robinb

robinb said:


> We have 3 FP+ vouchers for FOP that we received because FOP was very limited when we went for the AP preview.  We were not able to ride that day (even though we entered Pandora 30 mins before our 2 hour timeframe) and they gave us vouchers to ride between July and November.  We will be going to WDW in about 10 days but we are taking also taking my DD's friend so there is now 4 of us but we only have 3 vouchers.  What do you think the odds are that we can bring the friend with us?  Do you think it might be worth stopping by guest services and asking for a FP for the friend?  Or just at the FP return?


I just wanted to update folks on my vouchers.  

I originally tried to get an extra FP through the front desk at BWV (we are DVC members) and were denied.  The CM even went in back to check but it was a big, "No, we can't do that.".  I then tried at Guest Services inside AK.  I waited in a long line and I showed the CM my vouchers and asked for another FP for my DD's friend and I was flat-out denied.  I told him, "I'd like to speak to your supervisor.".  He then disappeared in back for some time and then back came out and grilled me on how and when we obtained the vouchers.  Like I was a liar or something.  He was super grouchy.  I gave him my MB and he spent some time going through my records (hey buddy, it's the 4th time I've been here from Wisconsin in 13 months) and *finally* took the vouchers and put the FPs on our MBs.  We did get to ride as a group but the whole thing left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Dan Murphy said:


> Park ticket still required.


Yes.  Pretty sure a park ticket has been required for just about every tour / VIP experience we've done... is it not?


----------



## AngiTN

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yes.  Pretty sure a park ticket has been required for just about every tour / VIP experience we've done... is it not?


The only one we didn't have to have a ticket for that I can think of was Backstage Magic.


----------



## likesdisney

Did fastpasses first thing this morning and as I expected no FOP ones, so took Navi River Journey.   Do you think it's worth it to keep looking to see if it comes available?


----------



## poetz

likesdisney said:


> Did fastpasses first thing this morning and as I expected no FOP ones, so took Navi River Journey.   Do you think it's worth it to keep looking to see if it comes available?



Definitely keep looking. I didn't have any luck at 60+4 but found one for two people at day 50 and it's in the morning too. People do change their plans around, and it's possible to get lucky of you keep checking whenever you can.


----------



## Dan Murphy

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yes.  Pretty sure a park ticket has been required for just about every tour / VIP experience we've done... is it not?


I think I was referencing the very high price of the ride package should possibly not require a separate park admission.  I have taken many many tours, all much lower priced (as well as actual tours, not fastpasses at a price) all have required park admission except Backstage Magic.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Dan Murphy said:


> I think I was referencing the very high price of the ride package should possibly not require a separate park admission.  I have taken many many tours, all much lower priced (as well as actual tours, not fastpasses at a price) all have required park admission except Backstage Magic.


I have Wild Africa Trek in mind as an example... $249 per person and requires park admission. Same with the VIP Star Wars tour I did years ago, which I know was more expensive than this new AK tour.

There is supposedly an actual TOUR aspect -- being toured by a VIP guide and given interesting AK tidbits you might not know -- not just FP access to rides, though I suspect FP to FoP is what many will be paying for.

Like with every offering: it isn't for everyone, and value is subjective.  I'll be interested to see how this goes... if the price goes down, if it sticks around past the FoP frenzy... and I'd expect this stuff in spades for SWGE when that opens.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Somewhere, waaaaayyyyy back in this thread they addressed Navi live actors and I'm frankly fuzzy now about it but I believe they have said something about the agreements in place prohibit it.


There is a backstory to it as well as the fact Imagineerings and Cameron wanted the land to be as realistic as possible. Having fake stilt walking Navi is not realistic.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Does anyone know if Disney will eventually create different videos for FoP like they do for Star Tours?


They could but I doubt they will do it anytime soon. Think of this more like the Soarin film and less like star tours.


----------



## ThistleMae

BigRed98 said:


> Does anyone know if Disney will eventually create different videos for FoP like they do for Star Tours?


Oh, good question.  If they do, it probably won't be for a long time...just my thought.


----------



## ThistleMae

cigar95 said:


> difficulty with stilts is that it makes you taller, but wouldn't give the proper body proportions. In the movie, when you see the handful of scenes with a human and Navi together, the Navi are just overall bigger.   Trying to accomplish that with stilts and creative costuming would be complicated.
> I suspect it will eventually happen in some way, just like it will eventually happen in Wizarding World.


True....good points...but how about a animatronic Navi, that you can interact with like Siri?  Wouldn't that be cool?


----------



## ThistleMae

Dan Murphy said:


> I think I was referencing the very high price of the ride package should possibly not require a separate park admission.  I have taken many many tours, all much lower priced (as well as actual tours, not fastpasses at a price) all have required park admission except Backstage Magic.


Yeah, sounds super expensive to me.


----------



## LMO429

Why is the VIP AK tour only available Thurs Sat and Sun????


----------



## NSK

poetz said:


> Definitely keep looking. I didn't have any luck at 60+4 but found one for two people at day 50 and it's in the morning too. People do change their plans around, and it's possible to get lucky of you keep checking whenever you can.


How do you keep looking, if you already have 3 fast passes for that day?
If I chose Navi River fast pass, so FOP doesn't come up as an option .... am I missing something?


----------



## dina444444

NSK said:


> How do you keep looking, if you already have 3 fast passes for that day?
> If I chose Navi River fast pass, so FOP doesn't come up as an option .... am I missing something?


You click into your NRJ fastness and select the option to modify it, that allows you to look to see if FoP has become available. It won't cancel or change your fastness until you go through the confirmation page after selecting a new ride/time.


----------



## BigRed98

There may be hidden mickeys in Pandora after all. I was scanning through some Pandora articles looking for secrets about the land and came across an article that stated they may have found some hidden mickeys. Here's the article links: 

They talk about hidden Mickeys at the end of this article.

http://nerdist.com/disney-world-pandora-avatar-james-cameron-sigourney-weaver/

Other article link

http://www.hiddenmickeyguy.com/catalog/disneys-animal-kingdom/pandora

To me these hidden mickeys look intentional. What do you think?


----------



## likesdisney

If I don't get a FP for FOP and  we arrive at the park at say 730am for an 8am opening will there likely be a huge crowd already and would it save us any time in line?   We have a 930am breakfast at Rainforest café so hopefully we can do FOP and then make it to breakfast.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LMO429 said:


> Why is the VIP AK tour only available Thurs Sat and Sun????


Maybe testing it out to see how it sells?? It wouldn't be the first tour/event that has days added if successful.


----------



## AngiTN

likesdisney said:


> If I don't get a FP for FOP and  *we arrive at the park at say 730am for an 8am opening will there likely be a huge crowd already and would it save us any time in line?*   We have a 930am breakfast at Rainforest café so hopefully we can do FOP and then make it to breakfast.


By 7:30 AM you are about 30 min too late and there would be a pretty sizable crowd already. I would arrive at least an hour before opening if you want to have the shortest wait after the park opens


----------



## AngiTN

LMO429 said:


> Why is the VIP AK tour only available Thurs Sat and Sun????


Many tours are only offered on a few days each week.


----------



## housemartin71

Just got back from 10 days at Disney.  We hit AK twice at rope drop, once during an 8 a.m. opening and once during a 9 a.m.  

We arrived at 645 am for the 8 a.m. opening.  We were probably 4th in line at our bag drop station and then 4th or 5th at our tapstile.  They started letting us into AK at around 720 or so. A brisk walk to the next stopping point at the Tiffins' end of the bridge to AK.  We were on the right side about five people deep.  They held us here until about 735 and then we moved across the bridge only to wait again.  At around 740, we started walking behind a CM to FoP.  In the queue by 746, waiting to enter the pre-show by 752 and in the preshow by 755.  I believe we were in the second group to ride.  We were off the ride by about 815 by which time the standby line was 60 minutes.  We took some pictures and then headed over to the river journey.  We were in the queue around 830 and off the ride by about 850.  From then on, the rest of the day went smoothly.

For the 9 a.m. opening, we arrived at AK by 725.  They were letting people through bag check already and we ended up first in line at our tapstile.  They let us through the tapstile at around 810.  Some people sprinted to the bridge but we kept to a fast walk.  We were in the front of the pack at the bridge to Pandora by 815.  They didn't bother with the second stop and started walking us slowly to FoP at around 830.  We were in the queue by 835 and were in the first group to ride.  We were in pre-show by 840 and off the ride before 9.  We headed over to river journey after a bathroom stop and still more or less walked onto the ride (less than 5 minute wait).

It wasn't fun waking up that early on either day, but we got through both rides in Pandora in less than an hour, leaving the rest of the park easy to navigate for the rest of the day.

They do rider swap at FoP as well.  

One last thing - we did the dining package for RoL on our last night.  RoL was cancelled due to a thunderstorm.  Since we were not able to see the show, we went to guest relations and then offered us either $5 per person on a gift card of 3 anytime/any ride FPs per person (excluding only the two Pandora rides).  Ended up taking the FPs to use on our last morning at MK.  Two rides on SDMT and one at Space were well worth $5.


----------



## Smittolis

I just found some extra footage on my phone from our trip and it had all the pre-flight check information when on the FoP ride so uploaded it. It may be useful to some people who have no reference point for what the ride entails:


----------



## LMO429

AngiTN said:


> Many tours are only offered on a few days each week.



Wish it was offered on other days I would like to do it esp for my 1st time.  I think once you experience


AngiTN said:


> Many tours are only offered on a few days each week.



Was looking for a wednesday night for the tour?  I think for me it's worth the $ because i have never been to pandora and have never experienced ROL.  otherwise anyone can do what they do in the tour easily. but for our 1st time I felt it was worth the $ for us esp since my youngest would be free and I would only have to pay for myself and my husband


----------



## saramoodt

I'm looking for anyone that has experienced rider swap at rope drop. My 2 year old can't ride and I don't want to end up in the back asking for a rider swap card. Internal rider swap is what we are hoping for. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## likesdisney

Do you think they'll have the buses up and running to Animal Kingdom from CBR before 7am?


----------



## AngiTN

likesdisney said:


> Do you think they'll have the buses up and running to Animal Kingdom from CBR before 7am?


Yes, the first buses should be out about 6:30. However, there could be a longer than normal gap between the first and second bus so if you miss the first bus it is likely to be after 7:00 before the next one comes.


----------



## FastPasser.

These are the times as published by WDW Bus Transportation. 
Early morning bus service begins at the following times each morning:
Buses to MK – 6:15 a.m.
Buses to DHS – 6:45 a.m.
Buses to Epcot – 7:15 a.m.
Buses to DAK – 7:15 a.m.


----------



## Duo Lu

Can't wait to be there


----------



## greg9x

BigRed98 said:


> Does anyone know if Disney will eventually create different videos for FoP like they do for Star Tours?



After 2nd time riding it I had this thought also... The first ride was 'Wow !', the 2nd time was 'Ok.'  I won't wait 1.5 hours again to ride it without FP.   Sure lines for it will be long for years as it is the 'it' ride for AK.  But once you've seen it and the surprise/newness is gone it needs some variety to keep it interesting.

Said in another post, Pandora is cool, but over-hyped.   Liked the rides but wasn't desperate to get more FP's for them after did RJ once and FoP twice.   

Everyone has their plan, but glad didn't do the rope drop.. it's still 2-2.5 hours of your time (plus getting up early).  People talk about saving 'Park time'... but we went later morning with a RJ FP, did 1.5 hour standby for FoP, safari ride, Lion King show, river rapids, etc.  THEN my son decided he wanted to do the Wilderness Explorers and we spent another ~3 hours re-circling the park getting all the stations,  leaving around 7p.m. pretty worn out.  Not sure how much more park time you need.  (but of course that doesn't work as well when the wait for Fop is 4 hours)

Think my favorite part is the Canteen... the Slow Roasted Beef salad was my favorite QS meal i've had at Disney  (and my son loved the cheeseburger pods...but not the chips). Plus on real plates with real silverware and attentive cast members in a nice air conditioned venue .  Ate there 3 times.  Wish all QS could be like that.

Pandora at dark is nice... but to keep the glowing effect some areas are pretty dark, that doesn't work so well with hundreds of people transversing the pathways... Surprised there aren't more collisions.  

Overall enjoyed Pandora... but as said, the hype was more than the actual experience.


----------



## peteykirch

I implore people to always refresh the fast pass search because you might find this Flight of Passage sitting there for you after using 6 fast passes at Epcot.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Smittolis said:


> I just found some extra footage on my phone from our trip and it had all the pre-flight check information when on the FoP ride so uploaded it. It may be useful to some people who have no reference point for what the ride entails:


As an aside... our whole party thought this actor was... odd.  Kind of off-putting.  Couldn't help but think they could have gotten a better actor.  Perhaps it's just us.


----------



## robinb

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> As an aside... our whole party thought this actor was... odd.  Kind of off-putting.  Couldn't help but think they could have gotten a better actor.  Perhaps it's just us.


It reminded me of the videos from the Dharma Initiative on the TV show Lost.


----------



## flav

greg9x said:


> Said in another post, Pandora is cool, but over-hyped.   Liked the rides but wasn't desperate to get more FP's for them after did RJ once and FoP twice.
> 
> Everyone has their plan, but glad didn't do the rope drop.. it's still 2-2.5 hours of your time (plus getting up early).  People talk about saving 'Park time'... but we went later morning with a RJ FP, did 1.5 hour standby for FoP, safari ride, Lion King show, river rapids, etc.  ... (but of course that doesn't work as well when the wait for Fop is 4 hours)
> 
> Overall enjoyed Pandora... but as said, the hype was more than the actual experience.


I was wondering exactly that. I did not get a FP for FoP and will keep trying. 

However, as the day approaches if still without FP, I'll have 3 choices:
1) Rope drop for FoP and cancel 8AM ADR at BOG
2) Go to AK in the afternoon and wait a long while
3) Try entering FoP before park closure thus missing the MK fireworks 

And I am wondering if this is all worth it.


----------



## AngiTN

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> As an aside... our whole party thought this actor was... odd.  Kind of off-putting.  Couldn't help but think they could have gotten a better actor.  Perhaps it's just us.


The way he is acting is intentional. He's supposed to be awkward. Not comfortable in front of a camera.


----------



## Smittolis

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> As an aside... our whole party thought this actor was... odd.  Kind of off-putting.  Couldn't help but think they could have gotten a better actor.  Perhaps it's just us.



I think that was intentional, Disney doesn't do those things 'by accident'.... It reminded me of all the old style Microsoft infomercials! lol

As for the land itself? I will upload some more random clips as a broader look at the land. I also did a mini walk around and review of the food at the canteen, my wife and kids loved the food there!

The landscaping and gardens are impressive, it's a lot smaller than I thought it was going to be. The Na'avi River ride was ok, we fast passed it but once was enough, not a great ride and much too short. I threw up after the FoP, I'm sensitive to motion sickness due to medicine so this was a known quantity, but I still wanted to experience it with my family. It was a good experience in that sense and something to say 'I did' but i'll never do it again lol... The rest of the family? they did it about 10 times over the course of the 2 weeks we were there.

A couple of things to think about:
1. Extra Magic Hours when it opens late... only Pandora is open. We didn't know this so planned to do a lot of the other rides like Dino land etc.. only to find that they all closed at 10pm and only Pandora was open... kind of pointless as we had already ridden those 2 rides a few times... lucky i know.
2. Extra Magic Hours early... My wife was there at rope drop for this and I don't know how its possible, but when they got to FoP the line was already to Africa and 3+ hrs!!! They actually had a guy with a sign saying 'line starts here!' lol
3. I guess we were lucky as we booked our fast passes as soon as we were allowed to use them with our stay dates, we got it on the cards a few times, in addition to my daughters DAS they rode it a lot and was their favorite ride.
4. Be careful at night, the lights are really really low and it is really dark, too dark in my opinion, having little kids out late in a park with hardly any lighting is asking for trouble!
5. Being in line for a long time, plan ahead, get water, fluid etc... and sunshade to stay cool, so many people were close to passing out in the midday heat due to standing in line for so long!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Smittolis said:


> I think that was intentional, Disney doesn't do those things 'by accident'.... It reminded me of all the old style Microsoft infomercials! lol


Perhaps so... I still would love to see them switch him out.  

ETA: might be intentional, but doesn't mean it isn't a mistake... even Disney has backed out of less-than-optimal decisions...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AngiTN said:


> The way he is acting is intentional. He's supposed to be awkward. Not comfortable in front of a camera.


There's a difference between someone being a good actor and effectively acting awkward, and someone just seeming like a bad actor.  Seemed like the latter to all of us.  Like bad soap opera acting.


----------



## ThistleMae

I guess I didn't really notice or care about the actor in the video...I just wanted to get on the ride!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ThistleMae said:


> I guess I didn't really notice or care about the actor in the video...I just wanted to get on the ride!


We still LOVED the ride!  Just making an observation about the actor after someone posted the video.


----------



## bugs359

I was just able to grab fastpasses for flight of passage for 9:50am on Nov 12.  We have a lunch reservation at beaches and cream at 11 before we have to leave to catch our flight home that afternoon.  Do you guys think it's possible to make both the fastpass and lunch reservation?  How long do people typically have to wait to get on the ride with a fastpass?


----------



## Lee Matthews

At WDW now and went on flight of Passage a couple of days ago.

Now I hate Avatar but this was probably one of the best rides I have ever gone on. I had a few tears I found it that incredible. Can't wait to go on it again


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Lee Matthews said:


> Now I hate Avatar but this was probably one of the best rides I have ever gone on.


Same on both counts!


----------



## AngiTN

bugs359 said:


> I was just able to grab fastpasses for flight of passage for 9:50am on Nov 12.  We have a lunch reservation at beaches and cream at 11 before we have to leave to catch our flight home that afternoon.  Do you guys think it's possible to make both the fastpass and lunch reservation?  How long do people typically have to wait to get on the ride with a fastpass?


Yes but. 
FP riders really don't wait more than 5 min to get to the merge point. Now, once at the merge point you have to get through to being sorted to rooms and then through 2 videos. So it's about oh, 20 min, start to finish, on avg. Provided nothing goes glitchy while you are riding. A down theater or other type of glitch and who knows how long it will take. We had one ride take about 45 min due to a glitch in the matching room (which I suspect was really just a delay elsewhere and they built it in to appear like a glitch)
Then how will you go from AK to BC? Using Disney buses will be really tough. I'd plan to use Lyft if I wasn't driving.


----------



## bugs359

Oh great, that's just what I was hoping to hear!  We can definitely do an Uber/Lyft to get back to BC.


----------



## robinb

bugs359 said:


> I was just able to grab fastpasses for flight of passage for 9:50am on Nov 12.  We have a lunch reservation at beaches and cream at 11 before we have to leave to catch our flight home that afternoon.  Do you guys think it's possible to make both the fastpass and lunch reservation?  How long do people typically have to wait to get on the ride with a fastpass?


You will be cutting it very close.  I would arrive 5 minutes early for your FP (there is a 5 minute early grace window) and then bolt out of AK.  It's a long walk from FOP out to the front of AK to catch an Uber/Lyft.  Then it's a good 15 minutes to the Beach Club and another 5-10 walk to Beaches and Cream.  Unless B&C is a family tradition that can't be skipped, I would eat somewhere else just because I would not want to be so stressed and running my last day.


----------



## housemartin71

robinb said:


> You will be cutting it very close.  I would arrive 5 minutes early for your FP (there is a 5 minute early grace window) and then bolt out of AK.  It's a long walk from FOP out to the front of AK to catch an Uber/Lyft.  Then it's a good 15 minutes to the Beach Club and another 5-10 walk to Beaches and Cream.  Unless B&C is a family tradition that can't be skipped, I would eat somewhere else just because I would not want to be so stressed and running my last day.


I would try arriving even earlier than 5 mins and just explaining the situation.  The CMs at the gate have discretion to let you in early or late.


----------



## Mousemommy1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> As an aside... our whole party thought this actor was... odd.  Kind of off-putting.  Couldn't help but think they could have gotten a better actor.  Perhaps it's just us.



I agree, and if he said "uhm" one more time I was going to scream, lol.

Overall, I think the FOP pre-show is too long. Not sure how everyone else feels about that. But I loved the ride.


----------



## Mousemommy1

saramoodt said:


> I'm looking for anyone that has experienced rider swap at rope drop. My 2 year old can't ride and I don't want to end up in the back asking for a rider swap card. Internal rider swap is what we are hoping for. Anyone have experience with this?



I'm not sure what you mean, but we got the rider switch card outside as we entered the FP queue.


----------



## robinb

saramoodt said:


> I'm looking for anyone that has experienced rider swap at rope drop. My 2 year old can't ride and I don't want to end up in the back asking for a rider swap card. Internal rider swap is what we are hoping for. Anyone have experience with this?


You cannot baby swap internally if your child is not tall enough to ride.  Sorry.  A too short child will not be allowed inside the queue.  You will have to ask for the rider swap card where the official queue starts.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mousemommy1 said:


> I agree, and if he said "uhm" one more time I was going to scream, lol.
> 
> Overall, I think the FOP pre-show is too long. Not sure how everyone else feels about that. But I loved the ride.


I agree on all counts!


----------



## greg9x

Guess a lot of people here don't deal with 'Tech' types a lot..... The actor was good for the part he was playing.
Enjoyed him more than the usual 'Look at me, famous actor pretending to be someone else, but everyone knows it's me...' pre show videos.


----------



## marciemi

greg9x said:


> Guess a lot of people here don't deal with 'Tech' types a lot..... The actor was good for the part he was playing.
> Enjoyed him more than the usual 'Look at me, famous actor pretending to be someone else, but everyone knows it's me...' pre show videos.


Agree!  Maybe I'm biased a bit because I had two of my kids graduate from MIT, but he just seemed like a lot of their friends.  A bit awkward but still somewhat of a sense of humor.  I also feel the same way about the famous actors - like we couldn't watch the Mission Space preshow without someone saying "Lt Dan!"  So it just feels "right" to me.


----------



## FourLeafClover

Hi everyone! I am finally back from my trip and wanted to do a brief report!

My whole family loved Pandora! We did rope drop on Fri 8/25.  Arrived at the turnstiles at 7:45. Waited about 25 minutes until they started letting people in. It really is a bit crazy with many people running, but we just walked purposefully until held at a second point.  Very organized with the CMs and crowd control.  We were routed into the line, bypassed the whole queue and straight onto FOP.  Off the ride a few minutes past 9.

The ride is AMAZING.  I will admit, I expected it to be good, but I thought there was probably some hype... I was wrong it is unbelievable. So well done! We all LOVED it - as soon as it was done, I said - I get why people wait 2 hours for this - worth it!
We enjoyed the rest of the park for a few hours, had lunch, then decided to go back and wait in the standby line for 2 hours (turned into 2.5 with brief technical difficulties).  The queue is quite lovely as well - so much detail.  We had nice conversations with fellow guests while waiting and the CM told me that it takes 3 hours to get the ride up and running each morning - to turn everything on and make sure each seat is running properly! 

I will say, Navi River Journey is dull after FOP, there is no story line but it is pretty.  The animatronics of the shaman is incredible, but that is about all there is to say.

Thanks to everyone for sharing their stories about RD and FOP!!!! I hope you all get a chance to experience it!!!


----------



## flav

flav said:


> I was wondering exactly that. I did not get a FP for FoP and will keep trying.
> 
> However, as the day approaches if still without FP, I'll have 3 choices:
> 1) Rope drop for FoP and cancel 8AM ADR at BOG
> 2) Go to AK in the afternoon and wait a long while
> 3) Try entering FoP before park closure thus missing the MK fireworks
> 
> And I am wondering if this is all worth it.


I decided to not ruin my first day at Disney World (on this trip) by rushing through AK rope drop on a morning when there will be tons of people attempting the same since the 5k runDisney starts and arrives in the AK parking lot that day... Plus, I do not want to get hurt the day before running the WnD challenge. 

So I moved my other AK fastpasses to the afternoon and will wait for FoP if the line is not crazy. It will give me time to rest in the shade. Also, I am sure my first impression on Avatar will be more positive.

If that doesn't work and I think it is worth it, I will attempt again at park closure the next day, this way I'll see Pandora at night.


----------



## mara512

flav said:


> I decided to not ruin my first day at Disney World (on this trip) by rushing through AK rope drop on a morning when there will be tons of people attempting the same since the 5k runDisney starts and arrives in the AK parking lot that day... Plus, I do not want to get hurt the day before running the WnD challenge.
> 
> So I moved my other AK fastpasses to the afternoon and will wait for FoP if the line is not crazy. It will give me time to rest in the shade. Also, I am sure my first impression on Avatar will be more positive.
> 
> If that doesn't work and I think it is worth it, I will attempt again at park closure the next day, this way I'll see Pandora at night.




We were there yesterday an the wait time was consistently 120 to 180minutes.  People rushing to get there it was crazy.  We had a pass for 635 and although we missed the lab I was ok with that.  From entrance to exit I think it was only about 35 minutes.


----------



## rteetz

Interested to see how well the land survives the storm.


----------



## Aljo

Who has seen Pandora both at night and daytime?  Should both be experienced?  Which did you like better?


----------



## housemartin71

Aljo said:


> Who has seen Pandora both at night and daytime?  Should both be experienced?  Which did you like better?


We saw it for both. They're very different. I probably liked day time a little better because you can see more of the details but would make a point to see both. The nighttime lighting is more subtle but still worth seeing.


----------



## rteetz

Aljo said:


> Who has seen Pandora both at night and daytime?  Should both be experienced?  Which did you like better?


Both are unique I recommend seeing both. Daytime shows more details though.


----------



## rteetz

Flight of Passage was a walk on tonight...


----------



## ThistleMae

Aljo said:


> Who has seen Pandora both at night and daytime?  Should both be experienced?  Which did you like better?


Definitely both.  You can see way more during the day as far as details and the overall land.  Night time is quite dark, but so beautiful.  You wouldn't want to miss either.


----------



## AngiTN

Aljo said:


> Who has seen Pandora both at night and daytime?  Should both be experienced?  Which did you like better?


That's like asking which kid a parent likes better. They are both fabulous and so different you really must see both.
A lot of people talk about how dark it is to see things at night. Maybe they aren't taking time to let their eyes adjust? If you don't, it is indeed too dark to see much but the longer you spend the more your eyes adjust and the more you can see. At least that's been my experience after 4 or 5 trips through at night.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Interested to see how well the land survives the storm.


Surely they had a hurricane in mind when it was built. The size may be to it's advantage, the small area could well be naturally protected to some degree from the winds by the larger structures around it so the small plant structures are intact, or impacted minimally. At least that's my hope. If they didn't take this in to consideration when building, well, that's a very expensive screw up


----------



## AngiTN

greg9x said:


> Guess a lot of people here don't deal with 'Tech' types a lot..... The actor was good for the part he was playing.
> Enjoyed him more than the usual 'Look at me, famous actor pretending to be someone else, but everyone knows it's me...' pre show videos.





marciemi said:


> Agree!  Maybe I'm biased a bit because I had two of my kids graduate from MIT, but he just seemed like a lot of their friends.  A bit awkward but still somewhat of a sense of humor.  I also feel the same way about the famous actors - like we couldn't watch the Mission Space preshow without someone saying "Lt Dan!"  So it just feels "right" to me.


This is exactly how I saw his portrayal. I do deal with tech types, both engineers (married to one of those) and with my job, where we install IT infrastructure for both structured cable and fiber. I've seen the instructors come in to teach classes and they are exactly like this guy.


----------



## Disneylover99

Aljo said:


> Who has seen Pandora both at night and daytime?  Should both be experienced?  Which did you like better?



It's hot and crowded during the day. I like dusk the best when it's a bit cooler. Night time is way too dark and way too crowded. 

I suppose I might like day better during the cooler months that are coming.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Surely they had a hurricane in mind when it was built. The size may be to it's advantage, the small area could well be naturally protected to some degree from the winds by the larger structures around it so the small plant structures are intact, or impacted minimally. At least that's my hope. If they didn't take this in to consideration when building, well, that's a very expensive screw up


No doubt they took hurricanes into consideration. I was just wondering it would affect any of the plant details at all.


----------



## DanielNYC

Mousemommy1 said:


> I agree, and if he said "uhm" one more time I was going to scream, lol.
> 
> Overall, I think the FOP pre-show is too long. Not sure how everyone else feels about that. But I loved the ride.



The actor's portrayal didn't bother me (I deal with tech types too) but I felt like the pre-show could definitely be tightened up a bit.


----------



## AngiTN

DanielNYC said:


> The actor's portrayal didn't bother me (I deal with tech types too) but I felt like the pre-show could definitely be tightened up a bit.


Now, if we are talking about length of the show, dear heavens yes! Please, someone, anyone, shorten the show. It's too long. I know they are made as part of the wait time but I'd rather wait longer in the line outside the preshow rooms than listen to both of those preshows for as long as they are each time I ride. They do realize folks ride several times, right? Once was cute, more than that and it's old already. They could cut it down and find a happy medium.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

greg9x said:


> Guess a lot of people here don't deal with 'Tech' types a lot.....


I've dealt with tech guys a good deal.  I still think this was terrible acting.  JMO.


----------



## purplefern

If you had one day for a park with no park hopper, do you think that Pandora alone is enough to make AK a better choice than HS, even if you don't really like animals? 
Asking because I'm torn between going to AK or HS for a day of my trip.


----------



## mara512

purplefern said:


> If you had one day for a park with no park hopper, do you think that Pandora alone is enough to make AK a better choice than HS, even if you don't really like animals?
> Asking because I'm torn between going to AK or HS for a day of my trip.




That was my exact situation and I chose AK.  After experiencing Pandora I am not sorry.  It was worth it.


----------



## AngiTN

purplefern said:


> If you had one day for a park with no park hopper, do you think that Pandora alone is enough to make AK a better choice than HS, even if you don't really like animals?
> Asking because I'm torn between going to AK or HS for a day of my trip.


Right now? Yes, for certain. Especially for anyone who has been to HS before. No question. I still think there is plenty to do in HS but if you've done it before, there is nothing new there right now. Not really. 
Pandora is new. Unique and really cool. You don't need to be an animal fan to enjoy that at all. 
Even if you trade the rides, RnR for EE, I think it's a pretty even swap. Heck, I may even give EE a slight nudge as better.
And I know some will faint from shock but I think RoL is more entertaining to watch than F!. Yeah, you get to see all those characters in F! but otherwise, I'm not the biggest fan of that show. I do really like the visual aspects of RoL, even though I know it doesn't truly have a "story". It is pretty. I like pretty. Sorry 

Now, if you ask me that in a year when Toy Story Land is open at HS it would potentially be much harder to answer. And when Star Wars Land opens (or whatever it's name is, forgetaboutit)


----------



## ThistleMae

So looking forward to going back to AK in February.  I'm hoping to get a FP for FOP this time, as we are staying at POP.  My dream would be to score FOP every single day (though highly unlikely)!  And...there are a few different things I didn't get to do there, like the walking path to see the animals and birds of flight.  I don't really care if I go on Navi' again but I definitely want to do ROL.  I thought this was one of the best shows, really beautiful.  Anyway....so excited to go back!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

purplefern said:


> If you had one day for a park with no park hopper, do you think that Pandora alone is enough to make AK a better choice than HS, even if you don't really like animals?
> Asking because I'm torn between going to AK or HS for a day of my trip.


If I had a FP for FoP, then right now, I'd pick AK. Otherwise it's a draw for me.


----------



## Haley R

purplefern said:


> If you had one day for a park with no park hopper, do you think that Pandora alone is enough to make AK a better choice than HS, even if you don't really like animals?
> Asking because I'm torn between going to AK or HS for a day of my trip.



We did Hollywood Studios in March this year and were done after we ate lunch. There just wasn't enough to keep us there all day. We had a Park Hopper so we ended up going to Epcot after. Last year, we went to Animal Kingdom and left at about 1pm so with the addition of Pandora I bet it's a way better choice than HS.


----------



## Haley R

ThistleMae said:


> So looking forward to going back to AK in February.  I'm hoping to get a FP for FOP this time, as we are staying at POP.  My dream would be to score FOP every single day (though highly unlikely)!  And...there are a few different things I didn't get to do there, like the walking path to see the animals and birds of flight.  I don't really care if I go on Navi' again but I definitely want to do ROL.  I thought this was one of the best shows, really beautiful.  Anyway....so excited to go back!



We're going in February and also staying at POP! End of February though, but we might be there at the same time as you.


----------



## Tonyz

I'm gonna review this whole place later but for now I will just say that I went in with high expectations and Pandora surpassed it with leaps and bounds. 

Joe Rohde was already one of the greatest Imagineers of all time before this land... but I think this triumph puts him in a league with the giants like Hench, Broggie, and Marc Davis.


----------



## AngiTN

Tonyz said:


> I'm gonna review this whole place later but for now I will just say that I went in with high expectations and Pandora surpassed it with leaps and bounds.
> 
> Joe Rohde was already one of the greatest Imagineers of all time before this land... but I think this triumph puts him in a league with the giants like Hench, Broggie, and Marc Davis.


Ain't that the truth! I'm not sure we'd have half the end product of Pandora without Joe's hand in it. He's truly got magical ideas and thoughts in his brain. I so wanted to bump in to him during the opening week, even stayed at AKL for a night when they had the dedicatio, n ceremony. But I didn't have any luck with timing and never saw him. One day, maybe


----------



## rteetz

Breakfast must not be as successful as hoped...

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/satul...ntinuing-breakfast-service-lunch-begins-10am/


----------



## peteykirch

rteetz said:


> Breakfast must not be as successful as hoped...
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/satul...ntinuing-breakfast-service-lunch-begins-10am/



When they only serve breakfast for 1 hour, and the majority of people want to wait in a line for FoP or Navi River Journey at that time, it's going to be hard to pull in guests.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Breakfast must not be as successful as hoped...
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/satul...ntinuing-breakfast-service-lunch-begins-10am/


Such a shame. The food was so very good. At least what we had. I was really looking forward to going back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ThistleMae

Haley R said:


> We're going in February and also staying at POP! End of February though, but we might be there at the same time as you.


We are going Feb. 24 to march 5th....you?


----------



## Haley R

ThistleMae said:


> We are going Feb. 24 to march 5th....you?



We're going February 27 to March 4. So I guess we will be there at the same time! Are you going to request a refurbished room?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


>


That's what that is? I thought it was just another delay tactic due to an issue during the ride. It happened every time we rode last month. Once it went on for about 15 min.


----------



## ThistleMae

Haley R said:


> We're going February 27 to March 4. So I guess we will be there at the same time! Are you going to request a refurbished room?


Yes, we need 3 rooms.  I usually like to stay in the 60's building but I doubt those rooms will be ready yet.  I haven't been there since they fenced in the pool.  What about you...where do you usually stay?


----------



## ThistleMae

Where exactly is this new interactive feature?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

AngiTN said:


> That's what that is? I thought it was just another delay tactic due to an issue during the ride. It happened every time we rode last month. Once it went on for about 15 min.


They were doing this if you were delayed during the AP previews. We rode 3 times and had this happen during our second ride.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ThistleMae said:


> Where exactly is this new interactive feature?


It is in the first loading room, in the room in which you first stand on your assigned numbers.


----------



## ThistleMae

BuckeyeBama said:


> It is in the first loading room, in the room in which you first stand on your assigned numbers.


Is it cool?


----------



## ABZDisneyFan

housemartin71 said:


> Just got back from 10 days at Disney.  We hit AK twice at rope drop, once during an 8 a.m. opening and once during a 9 a.m.
> 
> We arrived at 645 am for the 8 a.m. opening.  We were probably 4th in line at our bag drop station and then 4th or 5th at our tapstile.  They started letting us into AK at around 720 or so. A brisk walk to the next stopping point at the Tiffins' end of the bridge to AK.  We were on the right side about five people deep.  They held us here until about 735 and then we moved across the bridge only to wait again.  At around 740, we started walking behind a CM to FoP.  In the queue by 746, waiting to enter the pre-show by 752 and in the preshow by 755.  I believe we were in the second group to ride.  We were off the ride by about 815 by which time the standby line was 60 minutes.  We took some pictures and then headed over to the river journey.  We were in the queue around 830 and off the ride by about 850.  From then on, the rest of the day went smoothly.
> 
> For the 9 a.m. opening, we arrived at AK by 725.  They were letting people through bag check already and we ended up first in line at our tapstile.  They let us through the tapstile at around 810.  Some people sprinted to the bridge but we kept to a fast walk.  We were in the front of the pack at the bridge to Pandora by 815.  They didn't bother with the second stop and started walking us slowly to FoP at around 830.  We were in the queue by 835 and were in the first group to ride.  We were in pre-show by 840 and off the ride before 9.  We headed over to river journey after a bathroom stop and still more or less walked onto the ride (less than 5 minute wait).
> 
> It wasn't fun waking up that early on either day, but we got through both rides in Pandora in less than an hour, leaving the rest of the park easy to navigate for the rest of the day.
> 
> They do rider swap at FoP as well.
> 
> One last thing - we did the dining package for RoL on our last night.  RoL was cancelled due to a thunderstorm.  Since we were not able to see the show, we went to guest relations and then offered us either $5 per person on a gift card of 3 anytime/any ride FPs per person (excluding only the two Pandora rides).  Ended up taking the FPs to use on our last morning at MK.  Two rides on SDMT and one at Space were well worth $5.[/QUOTE
> 
> Did you use Disney transportation to get you there at 6:45 or did you drive?


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> Is it cool?


Not in my opinion. Which is why I thought it was obvious it was just being done because there was a delay further up "the line" so to speak. 
Your standing there moving around awkwardly, or just standing around if you opt not to participate. Waiting.


----------



## Haley R

ThistleMae said:


> Yes, we need 3 rooms.  I usually like to stay in the 60's building but I doubt those rooms will be ready yet.  I haven't been there since they fenced in the pool.  What about you...where do you usually stay?



We've never stayed at POP before. We are taking our niece and my sister-in-law and are on a tighter budget so we needed a value resort. My husband wants to stay in the 70's and I want the 50's, but I highly doubt the 50's will be done by then. 

We've stayed at French Quarter, Riverside, and Animal Kingdom Lodge. Have you stayed at other places besides POP?


----------



## Tonyz

Some of my thoughts on Pandora:

1. The land itself is the most beautiful thing Disney has ever created (at least that I've seen). The detailing in the landscaping is utter perfection. I would just wander the land with my mouth open, gazing at the gorgeous hill of waterfalls and the mixing of the greens and other-worldly colors, trying to capture every little aspect of it in my memory. Little things like the water-squirting creates just add another layer to this living, breathing environment. Standing under those mountains, you're convinced they're floating (of course with some vines "helping"). As far as a visual weenie goes, this is Disney at the top of its game. It's as awe-inspiring as the first time seeing the Castle or a giant golf ball, or a mountain in the distance. I love this aspect in particular because it shows that even though Disney is using new ways to approach Imagineering, some of Walt's original rules still apply. As long as there are new Disney lands, there will be new visual weenies. Stand in front of Flight of Passage and see the mountain range, the waterfalls, the vegetation... it's a work of art. It's something that man shouldn't be able to create; something this gorgeous should only be able to come from nature. Oh wait... it's almost like that's what they were going for!

2. Flight of Passage. This one is tough to talk about. For those of you who haven't done it yet, you don't understand. For those of you who have... you do. All I'll say is that the feeling of this ride is something I had never experienced. It transcended a theme park and put me somewhere else. I got off and I felt different... in a good way. It's so unlike anything I've ever done. It's tough to put down in words just what it is that you experience when you're riding that banshee. It sounds so simple, so not-that-impressive. But just wait until you actually do it... because then you'll get it. Now for people saying it's the best attraction Disney (or anyone) has ever done... ehh... that I don't agree with. Even though the feelings and sensations you will experience on this one are things you've never felt before, I still prefer the simplicity of floating in a log singing Laughin' Place on Splash, or the pure thrills of Everest. Both of these attractions seem simple and almost quaint compared to Flight of Passage, and I understand thinking FoP is the better experience, but nothing will ever touch my love for Splash Mountain, and Everest is a close second. But FoP sits comfortably in my top 3 attractions at Disney World.

3. Navi River Journey. I loved this one... but I love all Disney boat rides. Yeah it's not the "experience" of FoP, but this is old-school Disney with cutting edge technology. The depth perception of what you see around you looks like it goes back forever.  Every single inch of the attraction is bursting with detail and color. Don't forget to look up, because this thing is immersion in the truest sense of the word. The Navi audio-animatronic at the end? What needs to be said? Perfect. And I NEED an official release of the song for this ride, because it's an instant classic and the best piece of original music Disney has done in a long time. Overall this is a perfect Disney dark ride.

4. I had the cheeseburger pods and cheesecake from Satu'li Canteen and the Pongu Lumpia from Pongu Pongu. The pods were very good, the cheesecake was incredible, and the Lumpias are my new favorite Disney snack.

Overall, Pandora blew me away. My expectations were high and it surpassed it every step of the way. It might just be my new favorite place on property. I hated the movie, I don't care about the characters... but it doesn't matter. The smartest thing they ever did was to make this about Pandora - the land, not Avatar - the movie. In 20 years if no one remembers or cares about the movie, this land will still stand and be loved as one of the single best things Disney has ever done.

And one final note on the genius that is Joe Rohde. I've said it before, and I'll say it again... Rohde is, IMO, the single best non-first generation Imagineer ever.


----------



## lynn_s

Not sure if this is new, but yesterday, I was by myself and once at the FP tapstyle and exit from the mural room was directed to one of the middle lines, which appears to be being used for single riders, instead of calling for someone from the main line.

I rode 4 times yesterday (Once with FP, 3 times during the DVC Moonlight Magic party), and same thing each time.

Also, had different experiences with the CM's checking the restraints.  3 of 4 wanted everyone to "swing your feet".  The 4'th didn't ask about feet, but tried to push the back restraint tighter.


----------



## DanielNYC

Tonyz said:


> Some of my thoughts on Pandora:
> 
> 1. The land itself is the most beautiful thing Disney has ever created (at least that I've seen). The detailing in the landscaping is utter perfection. I would just wander the land with my mouth open, gazing at the gorgeous hill of waterfalls and the mixing of the greens and other-worldly colors, trying to capture every little aspect of it in my memory. Little things like the water-squirting creates just add another layer to this living, breathing environment. Standing under those mountains, you're convinced they're floating (of course with some vines "helping"). As far as a visual weenie goes, this is Disney at the top of its game. It's as awe-inspiring as the first time seeing the Castle or a giant golf ball, or a mountain in the distance. I love this aspect in particular because it shows that even though Disney is using new ways to approach Imagineering, some of Walt's original rules still apply. As long as there are new Disney lands, there will be new visual weenies. Stand in front of Flight of Passage and see the mountain range, the waterfalls, the vegetation... it's a work of art. It's something that man shouldn't be able to create; something this gorgeous should only be able to come from nature. Oh wait... it's almost like that's what they were going for!
> 
> 2. Flight of Passage. This one is tough to talk about. For those of you who haven't done it yet, you don't understand. For those of you who have... you do. All I'll say is that the feeling of this ride is something I had never experienced. It transcended a theme park and put me somewhere else. I got off and I felt different... in a good way. It's so unlike anything I've ever done. It's tough to put down in words just what it is that you experience when you're riding that banshee. It sounds so simple, so not-that-impressive. But just wait until you actually do it... because then you'll get it. Now for people saying it's the best attraction Disney (or anyone) has ever done... ehh... that I don't agree with. Even though the feelings and sensations you will experience on this one are things you've never felt before, I still prefer the simplicity of floating in a log singing Laughin' Place on Splash, or the pure thrills of Everest. Both of these attractions seem simple and almost quaint compared to Flight of Passage, and I understand thinking FoP is the better experience, but nothing will ever touch my love for Splash Mountain, and Everest is a close second. But FoP sits comfortably in my top 3 attractions at Disney World.
> 
> 3. Navi River Journey. I loved this one... but I love all Disney boat rides. Yeah it's not the "experience" of FoP, but this is old-school Disney with cutting edge technology. The depth perception of what you see around you looks like it goes back forever.  Every single inch of the attraction is bursting with detail and color. Don't forget to look up, because this thing is immersion in the truest sense of the word. The Navi audio-animatronic at the end? What needs to be said? Perfect. And I NEED an official release of the song for this ride, because it's an instant classic and the best piece of original music Disney has done in a long time. Overall this is a perfect Disney dark ride.
> 
> 4. I had the cheeseburger pods and cheesecake from Satu'li Canteen and the Pongu Lumpia from Pongu Pongu. The pods were very good, the cheesecake was incredible, and the Lumpias are my new favorite Disney snack.
> 
> Overall, Pandora blew me away. My expectations were high and it surpassed it every step of the way. It might just be my new favorite place on property. I hated the movie, I don't care about the characters... but it doesn't matter. The smartest thing they ever did was to make this about Pandora - the land, not Avatar - the movie. In 20 years if no one remembers or cares about the movie, this land will still stand and be loved as one of the single best things Disney has ever done.
> 
> And one final note on the genius that is Joe Rohde. I've said it before, and I'll say it again... Rohde is, IMO, the single best non-first generation Imagineer ever.



Agree 100%.  Pandora is a stunning Imagineering achievement.  We took some time just to walk around and take it all in and were totally blown away by the details and total feeling of immersion in this land.


----------



## TomServo27

Tonyz said:


> Flight of Passage. This one is tough to talk about. For those of you who haven't done it yet, you don't understand. For those of you who have... you do. All I'll say is that the feeling of this ride is something I had never experienced.


Went this morning I understand now was amazing. We got to AK about 8:40 line stretched to the first path to the right across the bridge guy said it be 90 minutes took 25 to get to first pre show area. We actually missed the hank in the tank part they had us bypass that part of the que unfortunately. Also had breakfast at Satuli was excellent looking forward to dinner tonight there.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Tonyz said:


> And I NEED an official release of the song for this ride, because it's an instant classic and the best piece of original music Disney has done in a long time.







And I really agree with all your thoughts above.


----------



## LMO429

I have 2 Animal Kingdom Days Planned for our October Trip.  I decided for both days to get the FP for FOP which I now have.  I would like to get on Navi River but without and extended wait (we have a 2 year old with us) I do not want to deal with the insanity of a rope drop for a boat ride esp with a little kid.  Lets say I was to be at AK for rope drop and did not run over how long would the wait be for Navi????  Is that my best bet or what are the wait times at night time?   This is not a must do for us but I would like to get on it since it's our first time at Pandora.  We be at AK oct 25 and Oct 27


----------



## ThistleMae

Haley R said:


> We've never stayed at POP before. We are taking our niece and my sister-in-law and are on a tighter budget so we needed a value resort. My husband wants to stay in the 70's and I want the 50's, but I highly doubt the 50's will be done by then.
> 
> We've stayed at French Quarter, Riverside, and Animal Kingdom Lodge. Have you stayed at other places besides POP?


Only one other place...Polynesian.  It was nice, but for some reason we still really like PoP...what we did like about Poly was the boat ride directly to MK...and the use of the monorail to go to Epcot.  You can take a short walk to the TTC to get on.  But you still needed to use the bus system for other parks.  Also they have a really small food court, hardly any food choices.  And it's pricey.  And you hardly are ever in your room.  PoP has a good atmosphere, the food court is great and it's really pretty at night.  Just love it!


----------



## Boardwalk III

Thank you for this - it is exactly  what I've been wanting to know for rope drop! EMH vs regular hours.  So it looks to me that it was about the same amount of time from arrival til finish (an hour and a half) if you get there about 90 minutes before opening. Guess if that is the case no need to arrive at 6:45 for EMH when 7:20 on a Reg park day will do it for the same wait time? I know it's only 1/2 hour later but every bit helps as we'll have a party of 8 including 4 20-somethings!


----------



## Boardwalk III

Thank you for this - it is exactly  what I've been wanting to know for rope drop! EMH vs regular hours.  So it looks to me that it was about the same amount of time from arrival til finish (an hour and a half) if you get there about 90 minutes before opening. Guess if that is the case no need to arrive at 6:45 for EMH when 7:20 on a Reg park day will do it for the same wait time? I know it's only 1/2 hour later but every bit helps as we'll have a party of 8 including 4 20-somethings!


----------



## Haley R

ThistleMae said:


> Only one other place...Polynesian.  It was nice, but for some reason we still really like PoP...what we did like about Poly was the boat ride directly to MK...and the use of the monorail to go to Epcot.  You can take a short walk to the TTC to get on.  But you still needed to use the bus system for other parks.  Also they have a really small food court, hardly any food choices.  And it's pricey.  And you hardly are ever in your room.  PoP has a good atmosphere, the food court is great and it's really pretty at night.  Just love it!



This is kind of how we felt about the Animal Kingdom Lodge. We didn't actually pay for an animal view room, but ended up able to see lots of animals at once. We liked the spread out buildings at Port Orleans a lot more than the one giant building at AKL. I agree about the food court, too. The food court at AKL was pretty small and the options were limited. I like the idea of walking over to Art of Animation while we stay at POP, as well. I've heard their food court is really good.


----------



## Kudmani

We did this at the end of August with our 3 year old.  We arrived around 7:30 to be at the front of the pack for a 9:00 open.  Stay to the left of the bridge as you cross into Pandora. Once the masses follow the CMs to the right for FoP, you should have a pretty easy time getting to NRJ.  Our daughter loved it, so we were able to ride 3 times in a row with very little wait on both of our AK days.


LMO429 said:


> I have 2 Animal Kingdom Days Planned for our October Trip.  I decided for both days to get the FP for FOP which I now have.  I would like to get on Navi River but without and extended wait (we have a 2 year old with us) I do not want to deal with the insanity of a rope drop for a boat ride esp with a little kid.  Lets say I was to be at AK for rope drop and did not run over how long would the wait be for Navi????  Is that my best bet or what are the wait times at night time?   This is not a must do for us but I would like to get on it since it's our first time at Pandora.  We be at AK oct 25 and Oct 27


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

How long does it typically take to experience FOP with a fastpass? Like how long from entering the FP line to exiting off the ride? Trying to figure out our touring strategy before ROL FP. Thanks!


----------



## tomlinson

Tonyz said:


> 2. Flight of Passage. This one is tough to talk about. For those of you who haven't done it yet, you don't understand. For those of you who have... you do. All I'll say is that the feeling of this ride is something I had never experienced. It transcended a theme park and put me somewhere else. I got off and I felt different... in a good way. It's so unlike anything I've ever done. It's tough to put down in words just what it is that you experience when you're riding that banshee. It sounds so simple, so not-that-impressive. But just wait until you actually do it... because then you'll get it. Now for people saying it's the best attraction Disney (or anyone) has ever done... ehh... that I don't agree with. Even though the feelings and sensations you will experience on this one are things you've never felt before, I still prefer the simplicity of floating in a log singing Laughin' Place on Splash, or the pure thrills of Everest. Both of these attractions seem simple and almost quaint compared to Flight of Passage, and I understand thinking FoP is the better experience, but nothing will ever touch my love for Splash Mountain, and Everest is a close second. But FoP sits comfortably in my top 3 attractions at Disney World.
> 
> 3. Navi River Journey. I loved this one... but I love all Disney boat rides. Yeah it's not the "experience" of FoP, but this is old-school Disney with cutting edge technology. The depth perception of what you see around you looks like it goes back forever. Every single inch of the attraction is bursting with detail and color. Don't forget to look up, because this thing is immersion in the truest sense of the word. The Navi audio-animatronic at the end? What needs to be said? Perfect. And I NEED an official release of the song for this ride, because it's an instant classic and the best piece of original music Disney has done in a long time. Overall this is a perfect Disney dark ride.



Thank you for this. I'll be finally experiencing Pandora in October, and this just got me even more excited.


----------



## hmcfall711

I am sorry if this has been answered somewhere, I have searched and have not seen the answer, so maybe not?

My DH is 6'3" and when we were there opening weekend the restraints for the legs on FoP would not fit because he has muscular calves. The CM said that they were going to be getting seats that would accommodate "larger/taller" people before October. We are going for fall break early October. Has anyone heard if they have made this change yet? He REALLY wants to ride FoP, I'd love to tell him that we can give it a second chance.


----------



## ThistleMae

Haley R said:


> This is kind of how we felt about the Animal Kingdom Lodge. We didn't actually pay for an animal view room, but ended up able to see lots of animals at once. We liked the spread out buildings at Port Orleans a lot more than the one giant building at AKL. I agree about the food court, too. The food court at AKL was pretty small and the options were limited. I like the idea of walking over to Art of Animation while we stay at POP, as well. I've heard their food court is really good.


I absolutely love the food court at AOA....so you have two choices staying at POP, it's great!  I would love to stay at AK, just because it's so pretty there at night, but not worth the extra $ unless some extra money comes my way...LOL!  Are you on the DISNEY'S POP CENTURY RESORT, information and questions thread?  It rivals this thread with over 8000 posts.  Lots of good information. Lots of Pop enthusiasts.


----------



## ThistleMae

hmcfall711 said:


> I am sorry if this has been answered somewhere, I have searched and have not seen the answer, so maybe not?
> 
> My DH is 6'3" and when we were there opening weekend the restraints for the legs on FoP would not fit because he has muscular calves. The CM said that they were going to be getting seats that would accommodate "larger/taller" people before October. We are going for fall break early October. Has anyone heard if they have made this change yet? He REALLY wants to ride FoP, I'd love to tell him that we can give it a second chance.


Oh no, so sorry, what a disappointment for him.  Did you guys ride?  Haven't heard anything about a change in the seats.


----------



## LMO429

Does anyone think they will extend the Ultimate Adventure VIP tour to days other than thur sat sun?  I already had my ak days planned but i would love to do the tour. Has anyone heard of them extending dates.  I feel like it would be worth it for a 1 time 1st visit to Pandora.  I think once I go then the tour would not be worth the $


----------



## hmcfall711

ThistleMae said:


> Oh no, so sorry, what a disappointment for him.  Did you guys ride?  Haven't heard anything about a change in the seats.


No, unfortunately not. They said the leg restraint would not have locked for him.


----------



## Haley R

ThistleMae said:


> I absolutely love the food court at AOA....so you have two choices staying at POP, it's great!  I would love to stay at AK, just because it's so pretty there at night, but not worth the extra $ unless some extra money comes my way...LOL!  Are you on the DISNEY'S POP CENTURY RESORT, information and questions thread?  It rivals this thread with over 8000 posts.  Lots of good information. Lots of Pop enthusiasts.



We actually got our AK hotel from Undercover Tourist because it was VERY reasonably priced. We only did 3 nights there, though and did 4 at Riverside. I've heard such good things about AOA's food court so I'm excited about that! Their rooms just seem overpriced to me for a value resort so I'm glad we can still walk our niece over there to look around.

I didn't know there was a Pop Century thread, but I'll be on it now!


----------



## BigRed98

prettypatchesmsu said:


> How long does it typically take to experience FOP with a fastpass? Like how long from entering the FP line to exiting off the ride? Trying to figure out our touring strategy before ROL FP. Thanks!



About 25-40 min.


----------



## barbliny

prettypatchesmsu said:


> How long does it typically take to experience FOP with a fastpass? Like how long from entering the FP line to exiting off the ride? Trying to figure out our touring strategy before ROL FP. Thanks!



This past Saturday we had a FP+ that started at 10:55 - we entered at 10:50.  I did not look at the time when we got off the ride, but we were out in front of Nomad Lounge at 11:23 grumbling that it wasn't open yet 

That was probably just about best case scenario for a FP though.  The group in front of us was 13 people, so we got to jump past them all since the CMs were looking to fill a room.  I would add some time ...


----------



## fernoppi

Not within my 60 days to book FP+ yet, but wanted some help with ideas of plan of attack. It will be me, DH, DD5 and DD2.5. What is the best plan?


- Plan to get FP+ for FOP 
- RD for NRJ
- use FP+ for DH and get RS pass, use FP+ for me and get RS pass. 

I don't think we would really feel the need to ride again. But I'm thinking if we have to take turns riding, then might as well get a RS pass? Is there a better sequence of events?


----------



## Lesley Wake

Just got back from my first visit to the World. AK was probably my favorite park and Pandora was a big part of it. My experience:

-Flight of Passage-loved it! We ended up doing it 4x. Ride 1 was day before Irma hit and FoP had only a 70 min wait time so we decided to do it standby. Wait ended up being closer to 45 minutes, which was the perfect time to fully experience the queue without being rushed or getting bored. Ride 2 was originally supposed to happen with a FP booked for the Monday the park closed. Guest services though agreed to give us an anytime FP for FoP the day we actually visited, which was much appreciated! Rides 3&4 were with regular prebooked FPs. 
We were lucky to be able to sit in different areas each time so got a slightly different experience. If you get a chance make sure to ask and the CMs are more than happy to oblige (like directing us to the top row line even though all FPs were going to bottom row). 
We found the hidden Mickey in the FoP queue bioluminescent room-pretty cool. My sister swears there was a hidden mickey on the lower left corner of the screen within the cave, but I wasn't paying attention to that area. 

Navi River Journey: really liked this ride. I was able to get 2 different day-of FPs for it (the Friday after the hurricane). It's definitely a refresh-refresh-refresh strategy but is definitely possible. Love how beautiful the ride is! We were a party of 2 and always sat in same row as another party of 2. I knew ahead of time so always positioned myself on the outer edge-sister wasn't amused about that! 

Satuli Canteen-had hoped to try breakfast one of the last days before it stopped but we didn't get to the parks in time. Did have lunch our last day, both of us got beef which was a lot of meat and very tender! A tip if you have multiple people, order the sauces on the side so you can try multiple varieties. 

Bioluminescence-I was actually disappointed in this. It wasn't as bright as I was hoping, but that could have also been a result of earlier Sept hour closures so it couldn't get too dark before we had to leave to get to RoL. I did like all the different footprints near NRJ though. 

Loved the whole land and ended up getting a bunch of souvenirs from it-a banshee (named Irma), pin, 2 shirts, navi flute cup, and jelly beans.


----------



## Flynnismine

For anyone that's been there recently on a 9am opening, do CM's hold the crowds in a particular spot, once through the front gate, and what time are they allowing crowds over the bridge to line up outside of Pandora? 

We were there for the AP preview back in the spring so we didn't have to contend with crowds at that time but are heading back down again next week . We have FOP FP's for the 3 days we are planning to be at AK but, one of those 3 days, we have a PPO 8am ressie at TH (we eat there for the food and skip all the character interactions so we'll be finished eating and out by 8:30). Just wondering where we should expect the mass of crowds heading straight to Pandora to be at 8:30.


----------



## housemartin71

We did rope drop on 9/1.  They let us in through the tapstiles at 815 and held us at the Tiffins end of the bridge to Pandora a.   At that point, they held us for about 10-15 minutes before slow walking the crowd to the FoP entrance.  My picture time stamp says 829 as we walked past the large plant that spits out water.  That being said, once you're at the bridge, it's a pretty easy to keep your place because they do slow walk the masses. 

One note - the CMs try to swing the entire line for FoP around so that it goes up towards the FoTLK theater.  Imagine the entrance to FoP being at 12 o'clock and you're approaching from 9 o'clock where the bridge is. They want the line extending past 3 o'clock so try to swing the line around.  Most people follow the CM around but some people (there's always some people) ignore them and use it as an opportunity to dash into the queue and essentially cut the line.  It's annoying although it doesn't really affect the wait.

If you are out of Tusker House at 830 a.m. and the above procedure is still in place, you'll probably be at the end of a rather long standby line. I'm not sure whether the path from FoTLK to Pandora is open at that time.


----------



## DisTXMom

We were not successful in getting FOP for day 63 (not surprising)but did get it for day 66 (yey!).  We still want to go to AK on day 63 because it's headed into thanksgiving so will be very busy on day 66 (11/21) and we'd love to check out pandora when it's a little more manageable crowd-wise.  What I'm looking for is fastpass advice.  I'll be at EPCOT day 63 in the morning and at AK in the afternoon.  I am currently holding some AK fastpasses so that I can watch availability to see if FoP pops up.  If I'm unable to get FoP, then I'd much prefer to have morning EPCOT fastpasses and just see what I can get in AK in the afternoon, knowing we won't get FoP.  If FoP is <120 minutes, we would just wait.  The other AK fastpasses we have are just fillers/ not favorite attractions.  Unless FoP pops up, I'll pull the plug and get morning EPCOT fastpasses.  My question is when do I do that?  If I wait too long, EPCOT morning fastpasses won't be available.  We would get test track, SE and Mission Space at EPCOT.  If I switch to EPCOT fastpasses now, I won't be able to watch for FoP fastpasses.  I appreciate the group's input.


----------



## wdwnut61

We are going Thanksgiving week for 10 days and were able to book FOP on day 6, 7 and 9. Can not wait to experience the ride for ourselves come on November


----------



## BigB0882

I am so nervous!  AK is Day 65 for me and that seems to be right on the cusp of too early.  The good thing is I am coming in for Christmas and I am coming in on Thursday the 21st.  I am hoping we are a day ahead of the mad rush when people start coming in on Friday and Saturday since most kids have school that entire week before.  Maybe that one extra day will be enough to allow me to snag one on Day 65, plus I imagine a lot of people who are there the week before Christmas are getting out of there by Christmas Day.


----------



## shannonstar

Is there really a single rider line?  How long is that line vs. FP and Stand-by?  Just curious.


----------



## AngiTN

shannonstar said:


> Is there really a single rider line?  How long is that line vs. FP and Stand-by?  Just curious.


Unless something has changed very recently no. They built one originally but covered the entrance and have said it will not be utilized. The way it's designed it doesn't make sense. There are other, more productive ways to pull single riders from the existing lines, much the way they do at Tower of Terror. That's how they've been pulling them since the ride opened.


----------



## shannonstar

AngiTN said:


> Unless something has changed very recently no. They built one originally but covered the entrance and have said it will not be utilized. The way it's designed it doesn't make sense. There are other, more productive ways to pull single riders from the existing lines, much the way they do at Tower of Terror. That's how they've been pulling them since the ride opened.


Thanks.  It says on the front page of this thread that there is one, but I was thinking there might not be.  Trying to figure out how to manage a 4 year old and 14 years olds simultaneous expectation at Animal Kingdom.


----------



## preemiemama

DisTXMom said:


> If I switch to EPCOT fastpasses now, I won't be able to watch for FoP fastpasses.  I appreciate the group's input.



I'm not sure this is correct.  I think you can make the EPCOT ones and then keep checking for FOP- just cancel them if you find FOP available and make new ones at AK.  I usually rely on @hiroMYhero to correct me if I am wrong, so hoping she will once again stop by and give her opinion!


----------



## Haley R

preemiemama said:


> I'm not sure this is correct.  I think you can make the EPCOT ones and then keep checking for FOP- just cancel them if you find FOP available and make new ones at AK.  I usually rely on @hiroMYhero to correct me if I am wrong, so hoping she will once again stop by and give her opinion!



You're right, @preemiemama. I just looked it up and found on the Disney Mom's Panel that you can look at other parks for FP even if you already have some at a different park. You just have to make sure you don't click "done" at the end because that means you actually changed your FP. Here's the link:
https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney.go.com/question/view-fast-pass-options-available-without-cancelling-275194/


----------



## DisTXMom

Haley R said:


> You're right, @preemiemama. I just looked it up and found on the Disney Mom's Panel that you can look at other parks for FP even if you already have some at a different park. You just have to make sure you don't click "done" at the end because that means you actually changed your FP. Here's the link:
> https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney.go.com/question/view-fast-pass-options-available-without-cancelling-275194/


Thank you so much!  I did not know this functionality existed.  I am going to change to EPCOT and then watch for FoP using this.  Diaboarders are the Best


----------



## Lesley Wake

I also wanted to say, there are definitely size variations in the seats. I am a larger pooh-sized girl. I was a bit worried about fitting on the seat but took the advice from this board to make sure to push up really far and go on my tiptoes. My first ride I fit just fine. My second one the operator had to come in and push in the back restraint a bit more and it was pretty uncomfortable. My third and fourth were also fine. I also never had issues with my calves fitting, even though they are on the larger size too.


----------



## hiroMYhero

preemiemama said:


> I'm not sure this is correct.  I think you can make the EPCOT ones and then keep checking for FOP- just cancel them if you find FOP available and make new ones at AK.  I usually rely on @hiroMYhero to correct me if I am wrong, so hoping she will once again stop by and give her opinion!


Correct  and directions are here:
FP FAQ ADDENDUM: Checking Availability; Park Hopping; Additional Tier 1 Booking; FPs for Long Stays


----------



## preemiemama

hiroMYhero said:


> Correct  and directions are here:
> FP FAQ ADDENDUM: Checking Availability; Park Hopping; Additional Tier 1 Booking; FPs for Long Stays


Thanks- I always feel better when you verify things!  You know so many more of the ins and outs than I do!


----------



## redc

I need advise, please. the only FP+ time that I was able to obtain for FOP was on the final day of our trip at 3:40pm.
Our "flight of passage" back to New Jersey via MCO is 7:20pm that night.
We are not using ME as we are at the Swan and using UBER. from there to MCO.
We will be all packed up and just need to grab our bags and skid daddle.
Is this doable or is it crazy. 
Thanks.


----------



## flav

DisTXMom said:


> We were not successful in getting FOP for day 63 (not surprising)but did get it for day 66 (yey!).  We still want to go to AK on day 63 because it's headed into thanksgiving so will be very busy on day 66 (11/21) and we'd love to check out pandora when it's a little more manageable crowd-wise.  What I'm looking for is fastpass advice.  I'll be at EPCOT day 63 in the morning and at AK in the afternoon.  I am currently holding some AK fastpasses so that I can watch availability to see if FoP pops up.  If I'm unable to get FoP, then I'd much prefer to have morning EPCOT fastpasses and just see what I can get in AK in the afternoon, knowing we won't get FoP.  If FoP is <120 minutes, we would just wait.  The other AK fastpasses we have are just fillers/ not favorite attractions.  Unless FoP pops up, I'll pull the plug and get morning EPCOT fastpasses.  My question is when do I do that?  If I wait too long, EPCOT morning fastpasses won't be available.  We would get test track, SE and Mission Space at EPCOT.  If I switch to EPCOT fastpasses now, I won't be able to watch for FoP fastpasses.  I appreciate the group's input.


Even if you book Epcot fastpass you can look at AK fastpass availability. 

See thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/


----------



## DisTXMom

hiroMYhero said:


> Correct  and directions are here:
> FP FAQ ADDENDUM: Checking Availability; Park Hopping; Additional Tier 1 Booking; FPs for Long Stays


Thank you!  I have been on the boards for some time- can't believe I missed such a helpful thread!  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## ThistleMae

redc said:


> I need advise, please. the only FP+ time that I was able to obtain for FOP was on the final day of our trip at 3:40pm.
> Our "flight of passage" back to New Jersey via MCO is 7:20pm that night.
> We are not using ME as we are at the Swan and using UBER. from there to MCO.
> We will be all packed up and just need to grab our bags and skid daddle.
> Is this doable or is it crazy.
> Thanks.


Wow...IDK...that's cutting it close.  Are you going back to your room and then uber to the airport?  How long to airport?  I'd say you should be exiting the park by 4:30.  Back to resort for your stuff....5:15...hopefully.  Then to airport.  Where does that put you time wise?


----------



## Dan Murphy

preemiemama said:


> . I usually rely on @hiroMYhero to correct me if I am wrong, so hoping she will once again stop by and give her opinion!


She's good.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Dan Murphy said:


> She's good.


Thank you, Dan, @DisTXMom, and  @preemiemama 

... and also on vacation so my response time is quite delayed.  Enjoyed Pandora, FoP, and Santu'li Canteen yesterday.


----------



## preemiemama

hiroMYhero said:


> Thank you, Dan, @DisTXMom, and  @preemiemama
> 
> ... and also on vacation so my response time is quite delayed.  Enjoyed Pandora, FoP, and Santu'li Canteen yesterday.


Sounds like you are having fun- enjoy!


----------



## elkkthunder

whats the wait if you try to do the river boat ride at opening and not FOP


----------



## bethbuchall

elkkthunder said:


> whats the wait if you try to do the river boat ride at opening and not FOP



I'm sure it depends on how busy it is when you go, but we were there Labor Day week, and we had maybe a 5-minute wait at opening, and we were not in the front of the crowd. We were there pre-opening but not so early that we were in the front of the group waiting to get into Pandora.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

hiroMYhero said:


> Thank you, Dan, @DisTXMom, and  @preemiemama
> 
> ... and *also on vacation* so my response time is quite delayed.  Enjoyed Pandora, FoP, and Santu'li Canteen yesterday.



Enjoy @hiroMYhero   We'll behave while you're away!

Hope you have a great time.


----------



## rteetz

elkkthunder said:


> whats the wait if you try to do the river boat ride at opening and not FOP


Pretty minimal. It will be less than the FoP wait.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> Thank you, Dan, @DisTXMom, and  @preemiemama
> 
> ... and also on vacation so my response time is quite delayed.  Enjoyed Pandora, FoP, and Santu'li Canteen yesterday.


Enjoy your vacation, myself and others are here until you get back of course!


----------



## hiroMYhero

5DisneyNuts said:


> Enjoy @hiroMYhero   We'll behave while you're away!


Thank you!  I never need to follow this thread because Ryan does such a great job... I didn't even know the Banshees are now $59.99 until I heard a guest complaining.


----------



## cigar95

hiroMYhero said:


> Enjoyed Pandora, FoP, and Santu'li Canteen yesterday.


We were there yesterday as well, from rope drop to about 1040, then elsewhere in the park.  I thought I sensed a disturbance in the DISforce.


----------



## Dan Murphy

hiroMYhero said:


> I didn't even know the Banshees are now $59.99


How much were they?


----------



## Elizamarie763

Flynnismine said:


> For anyone that's been there recently on a 9am opening, do CM's hold the crowds in a particular spot, once through the front gate, and what time are they allowing crowds over the bridge to line up outside of Pandora?
> 
> We were there for the AP preview back in the spring so we didn't have to contend with crowds at that time but are heading back down again next week . We have FOP FP's for the 3 days we are planning to be at AK but, one of those 3 days, we have a PPO 8am ressie at TH (we eat there for the food and skip all the character interactions so we'll be finished eating and out by 8:30). Just wondering where we should expect the mass of crowds heading straight to Pandora to be at 8:30.


I was there today for the 9am opening. They let everyone into to park by 8:15 and allowed everyone to go straight to the bridge to Pandora. They let us into Pandora before 830. We went on the river journey as we had a FOP FP and were done with the ride by 8:40; by then the line for FOP was probably 45-60 minutes long.


----------



## Blue32

Elizamarie763 said:


> I was there today for the 9am opening. They let everyone into to park by 8:15 and allowed everyone to go straight to the bridge to Pandora. They let us into Pandora before 830. We went on the river journey as we had a FOP FP and were done with the ride by 8:40; by then the line for FOP was probably 45-60 minutes long.


Can you tell me what time you arrived at the park and how far back in the crowd you were?


----------



## yuKime

Blue32 said:


> Can you tell me what time you arrived at the park and how far back in the crowd you were?



Would like to know this too. I am going on an 8am EMH for AK on October. I wonder how the crowds are. That day, touring plans says it is a crowd 5 for AK.


----------



## housemartin71

On 9/2, we parked at AK at 724 am.  Bag check was not open yet.  My wife and son went through the no bag line and the rest of us were about fourth in our line.  By the time bag check opened at around 735, my wife went through and we were first at our tapstile.  They started letting people into the park a little before 815.  We walked briskly to the bridge and were at the front of the crowd on the right side by around 818.  They held us there until a bit before 830 and then started walking us to FoP.  We were in the queue by 835, matching to our avatars by 840 and off the ride by 855.   We took a quick bathroom break and headed to NRJ and were on the boat by 910.   (the times are taken from the EXIF data on my pictures, so they're fairly accurate). 

We did EMH at AK earlier in the trip, in case you're interested in those times.


----------



## AngiTN

Dan Murphy said:


> How much were they?


$49.99


----------



## DisTXMom

If you are hunting for FoP Fp in November, a bunch just opened up!  Got ours for 11/18.


----------



## TomServo27

We had breakfast at Satuli on 9/15 I liked it better than dinner. When we there on 9/21 they were not open for breakfast so did they stop serving breakfast.


----------



## Aron1012

DisTXMom said:


> If you are hunting for FoP Fp in November, a bunch just opened up!  Got ours for 11/18.


 
Same thing just happened for Oct 7th too.  Kind of strange and not sure what that means.


----------



## Cameomac

DisTXMom said:


> If you are hunting for FoP Fp in November, a bunch just opened up!  Got ours for 11/18.


Thank You, Thank You, Thank You. We just got one for our family of five!!!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

AngiTN said:


> $49.99


Thanks, Angi.  Heck, that's only a 20% increase.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

DisTXMom said:


> If you are hunting for FoP Fp in November, a bunch just opened up!  Got ours for 11/18.



Thank you!!!!  These boards are unbelievable.  

I  was struggling because I finally got a RoL breakfast package that conflicted with FoP FP and didn't know what to do.  I was just able to change FoP to an earlier time for all 6 of us!

You ROCK! @DisTXMom


----------



## AngiTN

Dan Murphy said:


> Thanks, Angi.  Heck, that's only a 20% increase.


They were pretty under-priced when first released. Which is why they flew (pun intended) off the shelves the first couple of weeks. The new price point is more on target for what they are and for being in Disney. Because these are not only in Disney they are only in the 1 shop in Disney. Not available anywhere else, or online (at this time).


----------



## rteetz

Strangely, FoP has suddenly opened up availablilitu for FPs for several dates throughout November.


----------



## AngiTN

TomServo27 said:


> We had breakfast at Satuli on 9/15 I liked it better than dinner. When we there on 9/21 they were not open for breakfast so did they stop serving breakfast.


Yes, announced a week or two back that breakfast would be only available seasonally. Though to my knowledge no definition was given to the seasons. There was news story here in this thread and in the news side bar here on the forum


----------



## rmonty02

DisTXMom said:


> If you are hunting for FoP Fp in November, a bunch just opened up!  Got ours for 11/18.


SO true! We just got our FoP FP for 11/20 this morning with lots of available times.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Strangely, FoP has suddenly opened up availablilitu for FPs for several dates throughout November.


They did that for FEA back in June too. I think they must re-evaluate the numbers and change the FP to stand by ratio or something. No idea, just my WAG (wild a_ _ guess)


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

rteetz said:


> Strangely, FoP has suddenly opened up availablilitu for FPs for several dates throughout November.



They really did - I was looking for Thanksgiving week.

Thank you Ryan ( @rteetz ) for managing this thread - amazing info all around!


----------



## TomServo27

AngiTN said:


> Yes, announced a week or two back that breakfast would be only available seasonally. Though to my knowledge no definition was given to the seasons. There was news story here in this thread and in the news side bar here on the forum


Ty just got back late last night. I find I know less about what's going on in Disney World when I'm there.


----------



## rmonty02

housemartin71 said:


> We did EMH at AK earlier in the trip, in case you're interested in those times.



Yes...very interested please...


----------



## AngiTN

TomServo27 said:


> Ty just got back late last night. I find I know less about what's going on in Disney World when I'm there.


You and me both. I rarely get time to check the boards, or keep up with news, while there. I truly live in the Disney bubble, while at Disney. We don't even turn on our TV in the room. If we do, it's on the Disney schedule channel because DH has a strange obsession for listening to the music on that channel

Here's the link to the story here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...serve-breakfast-seasonally-beginning-sept-17/


----------



## Anabelletoronto

Is there any issue for smaller people fitting into the FOP ride? Sounds like there are lots of places that hook you in. I'm worried about my tall enough but only 6 year old child.


----------



## AngiTN

Anabelletoronto said:


> Is there any issue for smaller people fitting into the FOP ride? Sounds like there are lots of places that hook you in. I'm worried about my tall enough but only 6 year old child.


Nope. If they meet the height requirement they are perfectly safe. That's why they set the height requirement where they set it. If it wasn't safe, they would have set it higher.


----------



## TomServo27

Anabelletoronto said:


> Is there any issue for smaller people fitting into the FOP ride? Sounds like there are lots of places that hook you in. I'm worried about my tall enough but only 6 year old child.


My four year old nephew rode it with no problem. He loved it.


----------



## rteetz

Reported and tested by several sources...


FoP FPs are available "day of" and become available in MDE at 10:37AM for afternoon FP slots. At 3:37PM each day, more FPs drop for that evening.


----------



## housemartin71

rmonty02 said:


> Yes...very interested please...



On our EMH day, we parked at 645.  We were about 5th on line on our tapstile.  They let us in around 720.  We had to check in with the folks checking to see if we were staying at a resort and were walking to Pandora by 725.    We were about 7 rows back on the right side.  They slow walked us across the bridge only to stop us at the other end at 735.  They began to walk us to FoP around 740.  We were in the second group to enter the pre show and were matching to our avatars at 755.  We were out by 810 and took a bunch of pictures around Pandora and used the restroom.  We entered the NRJ queue around 830 and waited about 20 minutes.  We were off the ride by 855 and headed off to Kilimanjaro Safaris which was a walk on.


----------



## yuKime

Thanks for the post @housemartin71 this is VERY helpful for my trip!


----------



## Marshel

Just checked and was able to add FOP for 11/12, 11/14, 11/16, thanks everyone. Now I've got to stay on the diet hard to make sure I can fit


----------



## likesdisney

Like a few others I have been able to get FOP FP's for 11/4,  didn't expect it at this point so it's a nice suprise.  Just curious though, does this mean getting up early and being at the gate for 6/630 am is not necessary now?  Or can we relax and just get the bus here early albeit not quite as early.   Having breakfast at Rainforest Cafe at 830


----------



## Haley R

likesdisney said:


> Like a few others I have been able to get FOP FP's for 11/4,  didn't expect it at this point so it's a nice suprise.  Just curious though, does this mean getting up early and being at the gate for 6/630 am is not necessary now?  Or can we relax and just get the bus here early albeit not quite as early.   Having breakfast at Rainforest Cafe at 830



I think it depends on how long you want to wait for NRJ. If you're willing to wait for that later in the day then you should be fine going to your breakfast instead of rope drop. However, if you don't feel like waiting very long for NRJ you might want to rope drop that one.


----------



## JenniBarra

AngiTN said:


> We don't even turn on our TV in the room. If we do, it's on the Disney schedule channel because DH has a strange obsession for listening to the music on that channel



Nothing wrong with that! I like to do that, too!


----------



## Elizamarie763

Blue32 said:


> Can you tell me what time you arrived at the park and how far back in the crowd you were?


We got off of the bus from pop century at 8:00 exactly. We also walked pretty quickly past maybe 30 or so people before we hit the crowd. I'd say there were about 200 people in front of us and then after we got into the park a lot of people ran past is to the bridge to Pandora.


----------



## DisneyisaBLAST

After tapping at FoP is it possible to modify a tier 2 FP into a Na'vi FP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisneyisaBLAST said:


> After tapping at FoP is it possible to modify a tier 2 FP into a Na'vi FP?


No.

The FP system only allows 1 Tier 1 in your initial 3 FPs. After FP#3, you can try for NRJ. 

Or, ride it a few minutes before the park closes. At 8:50p last night, the Standby sign was at a 40 minute wait. We only waited 10 minutes to load onto a boat.


----------



## leholcomb

Hello all.  Thanks to this thread, I was able to swap my NRJ FPs for FOP FPs for our upcoming trip. Now we will have some extra time to enjoy Pandora in the morning. My question is, now that Satu'li Canteen is no longer serving breakfast, what options are there for breakfast in DAK? I will keep checking for Tusker House but am not holding my breath. Looking for additional quick service options. TIA!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AngiTN said:


> You and me both. I rarely get time to check the boards, or keep up with news, while there. I truly live in the Disney bubble, while at Disney. We don't even turn on our TV in the room. If we do, it's on the Disney schedule channel because DH has a strange obsession for listening to the music on that channel


We were there during the hurricane so most TV time Sunday-Monday was basically weather-related but for the most part the vast majority (other than a few times he switched to a normal TV channel) was the resort specifc channel--I loved getting ready in the morning to that music (even on our Universal park days) and it was bittersweet on our last day when we were getting up and I listened to it for the last time  My husband found it funny that I would just turn on that channel even when we got back from the parks and were just relaxing before bed.


----------



## AngiTN

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We were there during the hurricane so most TV time Sunday-Monday was basically weather-related but for the most part the vast majority (other than a few times he switched to a normal TV channel) was the resort specifc channel--I loved getting ready in the morning to that music (even on our Universal park days) and it was bittersweet on our last day when we were getting up and I listened to it for the last time  My husband found it funny that I would just turn on that channel even when we got back from the parks and were just relaxing before bed.


The only thing I can't understand about the music they play is why do they play nutcracker music!? I rather enjoy it myself but the nutcracker selection is a mystery


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AngiTN said:


> The only thing I can't understand about the music they play is why do they play nutcracker music!? I rather enjoy it myself but the nutcracker selection is a mystery


Yeah I do think that part was a bit odd. There must be a connection I'm missing on that.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

AngiTN said:


> The only thing I can't understand about the music they play is why do they play nutcracker music!? I rather enjoy it myself but the nutcracker selection is a mystery



Haha, this is us too, 2 BR villa and it's on all tv's.
I think they play the nutcracker to get everyone up and moving faster to get ready.  
I always figured it was playing because we are there Thankgiving.


----------



## bethbuchall

AngiTN said:


> The only thing I can't understand about the music they play is why do they play nutcracker music!? I rather enjoy it myself but the nutcracker selection is a mystery



I wonder that, too. The only thing that I can come up with is that it's in Fantasia.


----------



## AngiTN

5DisneyNuts said:


> Haha, this is us too, 2 BR villa and it's on all tv's.
> I think they play the nutcracker to get everyone up and moving faster to get ready.
> I always figured it was playing because we are there Thankgiving.


No, it's not Thanksgiving, it's on there year round.


----------



## AngiTN

bethbuchall said:


> I wonder that, too. *The only thing that I can come up with is that it's in Fantasia*.


Must be it


----------



## bluecastle

For anyone who is interested, the movie Avatar will be on TNT today, Sunday, at 5:20 and 11 pm. My trip is in 2 weeks and I just happened to do a search for it tonight and found it! I haven't seen it since it came out, wasn't that crazy about it, but I thought it would be fun to watch before I see Pandora.


----------



## TomServo27

Touring plans has nice touring strategy video for AK.


----------



## kabbie

I apologize if this has already been asked & answered, but are scooters allowed to go through the queues of both Navi and FOP?


----------



## rteetz

kabbie said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked & answered, but are scooters allowed to go through the queues of both Navi and FOP?


Yes I believe so. I know they are on NRJ for sure.


----------



## Dan Murphy

kabbie said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked & answered, but are scooters allowed to go through the queues of both Navi and FOP?


This may answer your question for FoP.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/photo...ies-ride-flight-passage-pandora-world-avatar/


----------



## smallworldnh

After reading all the comments and reviews and following this thread for tips (and a big thank you to all!), we finally got to ride FOP.  First of all, I have to say this is IMHO the most awesome, breathtaking ride I've ever been on.  It literally took my breath away and put a lump in my throat!  We were able to get a FP for this at 60 days although I had to rearrange our plan to do this.  The next day we arrived at park opening and made our way to Pandora and had a 60 minute wait.  By the time we got off, it was almost 3 hours!  60 minutes is definitely worth it and if I had nothing else to do, I would've probably waited to do it one more time.  It was a lot like Soarin, but WAY better and more exciting.  Pandora is beautiful, the theming is spot on.  Windjammers had a lot of the Banshees available too!  I picked up the cutest little baby Navi sleeper for an expecting friend!  Nighttime in Pandora was very pretty, but like some have said, it was kind of dark and dim.  We tried to get a quick ride in on our second night after ROL, but the time was at 120.  We went into Windjammers for last minute gifts and planned to jump in at the end of the line, but they shut if off pretty quickly.  Navi River Journey was nice and the Shaman was working.  I don't think I'd wait a long time for this one though.  They did a lovely job on this new world!


----------



## Spacepest

So, just got back from a WDW trip and a very busy workweek. I went to WDW the last week of September and got to visit Pandora three days in a row, with FOP FPs for each day! We had a fantastic time.

The land during the day is spectacular. At night, its just ok. We arrived after Irma and it was obvious that some of the night time lighting had been damaged in the hurricane (some plants not working, light projections not present, etc). Hopefully this gets fixed soon. We rode FOP three times, did NRJ twice, both are great rides. We didn't rope drop anything, because this a freaking vacation. Also ordered drinks from Pongu Pongu, ate at Satu'li Canteen once, and spent alot of money at Windtraders buying Avatar themed plushies, candies, shirts, and oh, a Banshee. A bright red Banshee. 

The Pandora section of AK park was super busy, and all the Photopass photographers seemed to consistantly have a line. Lines for FoP and NRJ were ridiculously long as predicted. Pongo Pongo always had a line for drinks, but that line moved quickly. Satuli Canteen had no line after 8 pm and indoor seats were plentiful! All the food and drinks we got were delicious. Also, for a park that offers "new night time entertainment," AK closes way too early for September. It seems like we maybe had an hour of night time before the park was closed and CMs were shooing us out! 

You know, I should probably do a full trip report soon.


----------



## Linkura

Insane wait times for FOP today.  Saw over 4 hour waits at one point.   That's a holiday weekend for you...


----------



## Felicis

Yes, I was so glad to have a FP as it was stupid hot there today too!


----------



## HopperFan

Thursday night, AK was closing at 8:30 pm.  We got off FoP at 8:05, walked over to NRJ and literally walked straight on to a boat ... and this was with MDE saying 50 minute wait time.  So worth checking in person and not trusting MDE.


----------



## Spacepest

HopperFan said:


> Thursday night, AK was closing at 8:30 pm.  We got off FoP at 8:05, walked over to NRJ and literally walked straight on to a boat ... and this was with MDE saying 50 minute wait time.  So worth checking in person and not trusting MDE.



We did this too! 

One evening we got in line for NRJ about 20 minutes before close, it had a posted wait time of 45 minutes. We waited less than 20 minutes in line, and that was because a large tour group lead by a plaid CM was escorted onto the ride before us. 

Another night we got in line about 30 minutes before close, posted wait time was an hour. We literally walked right on! 

We wondered how real the quoted wait time for FoP  was at the end of the night, but we always had dinner reservations or other after hours activities planned, so we couldn't test it out. Sadly, we never did get to see the queue for this ride in person, we always FP'd it due to the extreme wait times.


----------



## Turk February

Crazy crowds today for Columbus Day weekend.  Took the first bus from AoA at 7:13, arrived and immediately went through bag check and we were 5 back at the tapstyles at 7:27.  We went through at 8:16 and made it to the bridge by 8:21 (we walked, lots ran).  Moved again at 8:26 to the Pandora entrance and they led us to FoP at 8:33.  We were matched with our avatars at 8:54 and off the ride at 9:12.  It was amazing and I’m so glad we had passes to do it later in the day again.  

We went right to River Journey and we were not expecting to see a 75 minute posted wait. Actual wait was 82 minutes.  It’s a nice ride and I’m glad we did it but I wouldn’t wait nearly that long again.

So yea, get there by 7:30 and you should be good with minimal wait.


----------



## Felicis

I have to say that I loved river journey more than I expected to. It is a stunning ride, and so clever. We were all impressed with it. We all loved FOP too of course, amazing immersion experience. Did have a little motion queasiness with it, but nothing too bad, (not like star tours, blergh)

Can't say I would do a massive wait for either, but we aren't line waiters at all. Fortunately we had fast passes for both.

Oh, I fit totally fine on FOP, (5' 10' 2xl clothing size, weight in hips, tummy and reasonably big calves). The guy next to me needed a click from the CM, but he wasn't big, just hadn't scooted forward so much. On the bus home, I heard 2 ladies talking, and one hadn't been able to ride, they were both larger than me, I think.


----------



## HandsofReiki

Is there only one way to enter Pandora and exit Pandora?  I was trying to see how to get from FOP to adventurers outpost and looks like the quickest way is back how you enter Pandora, but google maps keeps leading me up to the lion king and over regardless of what I do or drag.  Can you only exit that way?


----------



## Lesley Wake

HandsofReiki said:


> Is there only one way to enter Pandora and exit Pandora?  I was trying to see how to get from FOP to adventurers outpost and looks like the quickest way is back how you enter Pandora, but google maps keeps leading me up to the lion king and over regardless of what I do or drag.  Can you only exit that way?


There is a pathway that leads from Pandora to Africa. In the early morning it is often closed as it is needed for the FoP queue, but other times during the day it is open. 

But if you are going to Adventurers Outpost the quickest way is back thru Discovery Island.


----------



## HandsofReiki

Lesley Wake said:


> There is a pathway that leads from Pandora to Africa. In the early morning it is often closed as it is needed for the FoP queue, but other times during the day it is open.
> 
> But if you are going to Adventurers Outpost the quickest way is back thru Discovery Island.



that's what it looked like.   thx


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> Reported and tested by several sources...
> 
> 
> FoP FPs are available "day of" and become available in MDE at 10:37AM for afternoon FP slots. At 3:37PM each day, more FPs drop for that evening.


Can anyone on the thread verify if this is still accurate? Asking for a friend.


----------



## rteetz

leholcomb said:


> Can anyone on the thread verify if this is still accurate? Asking for a friend.


I’ve heard it’s stopped for the time being however it doesn’t hurt to check during the day in case something shows up.


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> I’ve heard it’s stopped for the time being however it doesn’t hurt to check during the day in case something shows up.


Thanks!


----------



## yuKime

If my goal is to rope drop FOP (because we have no FPs), will arriving 7:30am on an EMH 8am opening day be too late already?


----------



## Linkura

yuKime said:


> If my goal is to rope drop FOP (because we have no FPs), will arriving 7:30am on an EMH 8am opening day be too late already?


Yes.


----------



## bigmac5

One of our AK days I have a FP for FOP in afternoon so we are planning on going straight to Safaris.  Would the normal route...to the left by Pandora be too busy?  Should we take the longer route to the right?


----------



## yuKime

Linkura said:


> Yes.



What time do you think at the latest should we be there to rope drop with minimal waits for FOP?


----------



## Haley R

yuKime said:


> What time do you think at the latest should we be there to rope drop with minimal waits for FOP?


At least 7 am if not earlier.


----------



## LMO429

AK on 10/25  What do you project wait time for Navi River would be in the early evening towards close?  Thinking about doing standby since we FP FOP I do not want to deal with rope drop


----------



## mara512

kabbie said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked & answered, but are scooters allowed to go through the queues of both Navi and FOP?



Yes both my son and mother used their scooter through both queues.


----------



## Haley R

The wait times looked really reasonable yesterday.


----------



## DisneyMichael

I got a fastpass+ for it and the wait time for the stand-by line was 210 minutes.


----------



## DisneyMichael

There were a group of kids who didn't want to ride and were getting hot and SWEATY while standing in line, and their parents were forcing them on.


----------



## DanielNYC

yuKime said:


> What time do you think at the latest should we be there to rope drop with minimal waits for FOP?



At least 7:00AM.  The crowds begin growing exponentially after that.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

I got to ride both rides last week and loved every minute of being in Pandora! We had FP for FOP so we went to Navi at rope drop. I enjoyed the river ride. I know a lot have comments have been love/hate. The FOP is absolutely amazing! I had been trying to avoid a lot of pictures and descriptions so I would be surprised. I totally was! My son and his friend were able to ride twice and he said the second time was even better. I would totally wait in line to do this again, not 210 minutes but definitely 60-90.

My only complaint is one of the seats was broken (ok it happens) but my mom got moved so she didn't sit with us. Come to find out, there were three more empty seats in the next bay! They could have moved all of us together AND get a few more people on the ride. Seems like such a waste when so many people are waiting. I also think they could cut the pre-show in half, way to long.

For those worried about the seats, my husband didn't fit and I had to have a slight push from the CM. My husband is all stomach at 350 pounds, 5'11. I'm all rear end at 5'9 300 pounds. I totally get why they have the back piece to help lock you in but it absolutely could be adjusted/changed slightly so people of size don't have to stress. My husband and dad both tried the test seats before getting on. No one payed any attention to them and the CM was super nice.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

bigmac5 said:


> One of our AK days I have a FP for FOP in afternoon so we are planning on going straight to Safaris.  Would the normal route...to the left by Pandora be too busy?  Should we take the longer route to the right?


You will be fine to go left. I suggest you do so since it will be shorter walk. Pandora breaks off to the left with plenty of space to go through.


----------



## d0naldduck123

Does anyone know if EMH rope drop crowds are still being rerouted to the FP line early on? I want to experience the full queue, but from the reports it doesn't seem like there's a specific point where they switch back over to the regular queue


----------



## Turk February

rteetz said:


> I’ve heard it’s stopped for the time being however it doesn’t hurt to check during the day in case something shows up.



I can confirm that it worked on Sunday 10/8.  I was able to change my friends FP from a 4:30 to a 2:30 immediately at 10:37.


----------



## Haley R

My phone is showing flight of passage at a 70 minute wait. Is this accurate? If so, why such a short wait?


----------



## rteetz

Haley R said:


> My phone is showing flight of passage at a 70 minute wait. Is this accurate? If so, why such a short wait?


Could be a slow day at AK.


----------



## ThistleMae

This thread has slowed down considerably, so maybe that's a sign.


----------



## Turk February

Haley R said:


> My phone is showing flight of passage at a 70 minute wait. Is this accurate? If so, why such a short wait?



I don't know if it's just me, but I noticed far more inconsistencies with app wait times vs. actual posted times when we were there a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Haley R said:


> My phone is showing flight of passage at a 70 minute wait. Is this accurate? If so, why such a short wait?





Turk February said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but I noticed far more inconsistencies with app wait times vs. actual posted times when we were there a few weeks ago.


I'm looking at TP Lines now.  Posted is 165 minutes, expected is 132 minutes.


----------



## cigar95

d0naldduck123 said:


> Does anyone know if EMH rope drop crowds are still being rerouted to the FP line early on? I want to experience the full queue, but from the reports it doesn't seem like there's a specific point where they switch back over to the regular queue


According to a cast member I spoke with, they cut over to the full queue at about 1000.  Was that accurate? Is it consistent? I don't know, but at least it's one bit of information.
I've decided the best way for me to see the full queue is to go in the evening and hope that they haven't begun to bypass parts of the queue.  My option might be to skip the first half of the Super Bowl and do late-afternoon standby on a particularly slow day.


----------



## Turk February

Dan Murphy said:


> I'm looking at TP Lines now.  Posted is 165 minutes, expected is 132 minutes.



I meant more like WDWs systems not syncing properly or quickly enough.  MDE showing different times than the posted times at the ride.  Expected always varies, of course.


----------



## AngiTN

TNGirlwCamera said:


> . *I also think they could cut the pre-show in half, way to long.*


I don't care for the show either but one thing to note, the show are part of your wait time. They give you something to do while waiting, not increase your wait time, if that makes sense. It's not like they are waiting on you to finish the show to load the ride, the ride before you is finishing up while you watch the show. Make the films shorter would just increase your wait time before you are loaded in to a room.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Turk February said:


> I meant more like WDWs systems not syncing properly or quickly enough.  MDE showing different times than the posted times at the ride.  Expected always varies, of course.


Ahh, I see.  Yes, that is strange.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> I don't care for the show either but one thing to note, the show are part of your wait time. They give you something to do while waiting, not increase your wait time, if that makes sense. It's not like they are waiting on you to finish the show to load the ride, the ride before you is finishing up while you watch the show. Make the films shorter would just increase your wait time before you are loaded in to a room.


Yep, it makes the wait more interesting. Also adds to the immersion/theming aspect.


----------



## ThistleMae

By the show, do you mean that guy talking before you get onto the ride?  I don't consider it a show, just an intro...it isn't even that long.


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> By the show, do you mean that guy talking before you get onto the ride?  I don't consider it a show, just an intro...it isn't even that long.


I assume they are talking about the 2 part pre-show you have to go through. 
The matching portion, with the guy talking and explaining the program, which they've now extended with a fake issue with the system and then the instruction portion, in the next room, before you go to the actual ride.
They are pretty long. And boring once you've seen them. 
But still better than standing in the preload area doing nothing, which is where you'd be if it weren't for the show portion


----------



## rteetz

New sign at the entrance to FoP. Image from Rider at WDWMagic.


----------



## mickey1968

leholcomb said:


> Can anyone on the thread verify if this is still accurate? Asking for a friend.


I just saw it for today at 10:47a Florida time.


----------



## gemduncan

This is probably a dumb question.....do the bikes actually move like a roller coaster? Or do they just sway side to side and front and back?  I hate roller coasters so I'm hoping it's all 3D effects.


----------



## AngiTN

gemduncan said:


> This is probably a dumb question.....do the bikes actually move like a roller coaster? Or do they just sway side to side and front and back?  I hate roller coasters so I'm hoping it's all 3D effects.


The bikes are fixed to the floor, they don't go anywhere. The floor does have some movement but most is all simulated by what you see on the screen. But it's not 100%


----------



## BigRed98

gemduncan said:


> This is probably a dumb question.....do the bikes actually move like a roller coaster? Or do they just sway side to side and front and back?  I hate roller coasters so I'm hoping it's all 3D effects.



The seat stays on the platform at all times. The seat vibrates and tilts ever so slightly. The 3D does a great job to make it feel like your flying. It's a great ride and a must do at Animal Kingdom. The ride is a mix of soarin's smoothness and star tours thrill. Hope this helps.


----------



## mickey1968

rteetz said:


> Reported and tested by several sources...
> 
> 
> FoP FPs are available "day of" and become available in MDE at 10:37AM for afternoon FP slots. At 3:37PM each day, more FPs drop for that evening.


I have tested this and it is still happening this week. I checked 10:37 am on Monday and just did the 3:37p check today. Now if I can only remember to check on the day I will be in AK next week I may actually be able to get a FP for FoP.


----------



## CanuckGirl78

mickey1968 said:


> I have tested this and it is still happening this week. I checked 10:37 am on Monday and just did the 3:37p check today. Now if I can only remember to check on the day I will be in AK next week I may actually be able to get a FP for FoP.


That would be great if they keep doing this!  Although I wish they would release them earlier so you don't have thousands of people rope dropping/stressing since they couldn't get a FP!


----------



## ChrisNY2

AngiTN said:


> I don't care for the show either but one thing to note, the show are part of your wait time. They give you something to do while waiting, not increase your wait time, if that makes sense. It's not like they are waiting on you to finish the show to load the ride, the ride before you is finishing up while you watch the show. Make the films shorter would just increase your wait time before you are loaded in to a room.



Plus it gives the cast members a chance to get the rooms fully stocked with the right number of guests.


----------



## flav

If I have two Fastpasses days in AK and I have the choice, should I book FoP twice or FoP once and Navi once? I will not do rope drop.


----------



## mesaboy2

flav said:


> If I have two Fastpasses days in AK and I have the choice, should I book FoP twice or FoP once and Navi once? I will not do rope drop.



FOP generally has the longer waits.  If there is a chance you will want to do it twice, then get FPs for it twice and just wait standby on NRJ.


----------



## Haley R

flav said:


> If I have two Fastpasses days in AK and I have the choice, should I book FoP twice or FoP once and Navi once? I will not do rope drop.


I would do FOP twice and do Navi at the very end of the day unless you see a wait time that you're willing to wait for.


----------



## ThistleMae

gemduncan said:


> This is probably a dumb question.....do the bikes actually move like a roller coaster? Or do they just sway side to side and front and back?  I hate roller coasters so I'm hoping it's all 3D effects.


The feeling is like riding a motorcycle, you lean in the direction you are going....it's very slight but the screen makes it feel like you are steering the banchee.


----------



## Lesley Wake

flav said:


> If I have two Fastpasses days in AK and I have the choice, should I book FoP twice or FoP once and Navi once? I will not do rope drop.


I agree with PP, book FoP twice. You may have more luck finding a day-of FP for NRJ.


----------



## ssgtravel

I would appreciate feedback on the FoP ride for younger children.  We have a 7 year old who will be tall enough, but he is slightly leery of roller coasters. and we are a little concerned about how he will react here especially since he will be "alone" on the ride, not sitting right next to us


----------



## AngiTN

ssgtravel said:


> I would appreciate feedback on the FoP ride for younger children.  We have a 7 year old who will be tall enough, but he is slightly leery of roller coasters. and we are a little concerned about how he will react here especially since he will be "alone" on the ride, not sitting right next to us


He is right next to you. The bikes are very close together. How does he do on Star tours? If he's ok there I would think he would be ok


----------



## ThistleMae

ssgtravel said:


> I would appreciate feedback on the FoP ride for younger children.  We have a 7 year old who will be tall enough, but he is slightly leery of roller coasters. and we are a little concerned about how he will react here especially since he will be "alone" on the ride, not sitting right next to us


The bikes are next to each other.  It's a bit more intense that Star Tours, and much better I think.  He can always just close his eyes if he doesn't like it.  I do not do any roller coasters, even simulated ones.  It's nothing like a roller coaster.  It's the best ride ever!


----------



## LMO429

Flight of Passage is an amazing ride.  I was able to go on 2 times and I loved it both times.  I will say the 2nd time on I felt claustrophobic in the seat.  I'm only 5 4 weigh about 130 pounds.  The restraints came up and the ride started but was loading at 65 percent for what seemed like an eternity I had to take some serious deep breaths I really started to feel confined but all was well and i enjoyed it just as much as the 1st time.


----------



## ssgtravel

Thanks for the comments; very helpful.


----------



## rteetz

You can now buy your banshee online with stand. 

https://www.shopdisney.com/search?query=banshee

This ruins the fun of buying it there though


----------



## hiroMYhero

Hey everyone! The guy who began this megathread is not very good at self-promotion!  (Hi, Ryan )

Ryan made his podcast debut and was featured on yesterday’s DIS Unplugged podcast - http://www.disunplugged.com/

He did a great job so take a look if you have time!


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> Hey everyone! The guy who began this megathread is not very good at self-promotion!  (Hi, Ryan )
> 
> Ryan made his podcast debut and was featured on yesterday’s DIS Unplugged podcast - http://www.disunplugged.com/
> 
> He did a great job so take a look if you have time!


I may have just found the first Podcast I'll follow 

Contrats Ryan


----------



## flav

Pandora is very pretty.

I am currently in standby for Navi.

After so much waiting and trying to get the precious Fastpass, I finally rode FoP. Although the ride seemed great, I was unlucky to sit between talkers... On one side: “Have you seen the big fish, he looks like... Do you remember... Hahaha” and on the other someone who wanted to show off how often they had ridden it by saying out loud everything what was going to happen or what the narrator would say next. It kind of ruined it for me. All I can say is, please be considerate of others, that might be their only chance to ever ride what seems like a fatastic experience.

Thank for this thread and for all the helpful comments.


----------



## DIShawn

Just got back... tip if you have two people... we managed to get 6 day-of FP for FoP and 4 (could have gotten many more but how many boat rides can you do) for NRJ across two days.  All were booked after using our initial 3 advanced FP.  You just need to look during your downtime, I did it while waiting in lines, and just keep switching times.  You do that for a couple minutes and there’s a good chance one will eventually pop up.  Was literally in the FP queue for FoP and got another starting 10 minutes later.

Your mileage may vary, especially if you have more in your group, but if you’re determined (you can’t just try for 10 seconds and give up!) two people can ride FoP/NRJ quite a few times.


----------



## flav

flav said:


> Pandora is very pretty.
> I finally rode FoP. Although the ride seemed great, I was unlucky to sit between talkers...
> Thank for this thread and for all the helpful comments.


I got pixie dusted by a very attentive and listening CM. He saved Pandora’s day for me! I rode FoP again and was able to immerse myself in the adventure. It is a truly amazing ride in the end. I understand the excitement and recommend it.


----------



## Roxyfire

DIShawn said:


> Just got back... tip if you have two people... we managed to get 6 day-of FP for FoP and 4 (could have gotten many more but how many boat rides can you do) for NRJ across two days.  All were booked after using our initial 3 advanced FP.  You just need to look during your downtime, I did it while waiting in lines, and just keep switching times.  You do that for a couple minutes and there’s a good chance one will eventually pop up.  Was literally in the FP queue for FoP and got another starting 10 minutes later.
> 
> Your mileage may vary, especially if you have more in your group, but if you’re determined (you can’t just try for 10 seconds and give up!) two people can ride FoP/NRJ quite a few times.



This is a great strategy in general, I use this to get more Tier 1 in hollywood studios.


----------



## rteetz

Booked my Fastpasses today for my second journey to Pandora! Can't wait!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I’ll be there this Friday to finally experience these great rides!


----------



## roxymama

Had a 17 min wait for Navi River on Wed 11/3 about 20 min before park closing.  By the time we got off they were totally closed for rides.  Unexpected end to our day after seeing the crazy wait times all night. (We had just finished a late safari 4th FP that was a must for my daughter). Glad we tried last minute to ride.


----------



## AntJulie

roxymama said:


> Had a 17 min wait for Navi River on Wed 11/3 about 20 min before park closing.



We also didn't wait going at the end of the night. Got right on.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> Booked my Fastpasses today for my second journey to Pandora! Can't wait!



What are you most looking forward to experiencing a second time? Anything you didn't do last time that you gotta do this time?


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> What are you most looking forward to experiencing a second time? Anything you didn't do last time that you gotta do this time?


Gotta eat at Satuli. I didn’t eat there on my first experience.


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> Gotta eat at Satuli. I didn’t eat there on my first experience.



We loved satuli!  And a nice person bought our meal with their leftover dining credits which made it even yummier!
The beef was so good.  It was a very chill vibe in there too.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> Gotta eat at Satuli. I didn’t eat there on my first experience.


Are you taking requests? Can you try the cheesecake and compare it to Tiffins’ cheesecake? You’re the cheesecake expert - we forgot to try it at Satu’li but love Tiffins’!


----------



## L&Lfan

Tried the sample seat at FOP today. I have about 6 inches of calf to lose before I can ride. Just gives me incentive...
The CM wasn't judgmental...


----------



## BigRed98

hiroMYhero said:


> Are you taking requests? Can you try the cheesecake and compare it to Tiffins’ cheesecake? You’re the cheesecake expert - we forgot to try it at Satu’li but love Tiffins’!



The blueberry cheesecake was ok. It's worth a try but me personally I wouldn't get it again.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> Are you taking requests? Can you try the cheesecake and compare it to Tiffins’ cheesecake? You’re the cheesecake expert - we forgot to try it at Satu’li but love Tiffins’!


I can definitely compare cheesecakes!


----------



## skyblue17

I am not sure I'd agree that FOP is nothing at all like a rollercoaster. It may not actually function as a rollercoaster does but it FELT, to me, like one! I even felt the droppy feeling in my stomach that I get on a big rollercoaster (actually the most of any rides I rode at WDW except ToT, including the real coasters!). Now, I happen to love that feeling so it was fine and made me love the experience even more, but I did mentioned that specifically to my friends who wondered if they'd like it (they wouldn't).

Is there any chance Disney can open some Satu'li Canteens in NYC? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> Gotta eat at Satuli. I didn’t eat there on my first experience.



The pods were delicious but the cheesecake really was insanely good. Definitely get that one.


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> The pods were delicious but the cheesecake really was insanely good. Definitely get that one.


Well I have two days at AK so we will try as much as we can!


----------



## Haley R

Tonyz said:


> The pods were delicious but the cheesecake really was insanely good. Definitely get that one.


I was thinking about doing Flame Tree Barbecue for dinner. Should I switch to the Canteen instead? I've heard pretty good things about it so far.


roxymama said:


> We loved satuli!  And a nice person bought our meal with their leftover dining credits which made it even yummier!
> The beef was so good.  It was a very chill vibe in there too.


That's so awesome that someone did that for you!


----------



## AngiTN

Haley R said:


> I was thinking about doing Flame Tree Barbecue for dinner. *Should I switch to the Canteen instead? *I've heard pretty good things about it so far.
> 
> That's so awesome that someone did that for you!


Without a doubt


----------



## Haley R

AngiTN said:


> Without a doubt


Wow really? I didn't know it was that good! Are there usually long waits to get food at dinner?


----------



## dina444444

Haley R said:


> Wow really? I didn't know it was that good! Are there usually long waits to get food at dinner?


Use mobile order if you are not on the dinning plan. I did that twice opening week and never waited more than 5 minutes for my food.


----------



## Haley R

dina444444 said:


> Use mobile order if you are not on the dinning plan. I did that twice opening week and never waited more than 5 minutes for my food.


We actually are on the dining plan lol. You can't do mobile order if you're on the dining plan? I'm just a little worried that the food at SC is too out there for me. I looked at the menu and I'm not sure if I would want any of it. I'm so picky and I hate it, but that's just how I am. I was interested in trying the cheeseburger pods, but I would only want the cheese and meat inside and I don't know if they can make them that way.


----------



## rteetz

Haley R said:


> You can't do mobile order if you're on the dining plan?


No, there is no option at this time to do so.


----------



## Tonyz

Haley R said:


> I was thinking about doing Flame Tree Barbecue for dinner. Should I switch to the Canteen instead? I've heard pretty good things about it so far.



I've never been to Flametree but I know it's supposed to be one of the best quick services on property. And honestly I would probably prefer the food at Flame Tree (LOVE ribs!) but I would still go to the Canteen. Good food, that amazing cheesecake, and the theming inside the place is amazing.


----------



## Haley R

Tonyz said:


> I've never been to Flametree but I know it's supposed to be one of the best quick services on property. And honestly I would probably prefer the food at Flame Tree (LOVE ribs!) but I would still go to the Canteen. Good food, that amazing cheesecake, and the theming inside the place is amazing.


What would you suggest for a picky eater? I was really excited to try the cheeseburger pods until I read that there is ketchup and mustard inside them.


----------



## rteetz

Added a different photo of the ride seating for FoP and added a photo of the new sign outside the attraction to the first page.


----------



## rteetz

Haley R said:


> What would you suggest for a picky eater? I was really excited to try the cheeseburger pods until I read that there is ketchup and mustard inside them.


Many have said to think of it as a Mcdonalds cheeseburger. I have never found those to have a lot of ketchup and mustard. I like ketchup but not mustard. I don't ask for no mustard on Mcdonalds cheeseburgers tho.


----------



## AngiTN

Haley R said:


> We actually are on the dining plan lol. You can't do mobile order if you're on the dining plan? I'm just a little worried that the food at SC is too out there for me. I looked at the menu and I'm not sure if I would want any of it. I'm so picky and I hate it, but that's just how I am. I was interested in trying the cheeseburger pods, but I would only want the cheese and meat inside and I don't know if they can make them that way.


I'm pretty sure the pods are premade and they can't alter them. No idea if you have ever heard of or eaten at a Krystal's or White Castle but the Pods taste just like one of their little steamed burgers. Not at all like McD's to me.
As for the rest of the food choices, they are bowls along the lines of what you'd build at Chipotle but not with a Mexican flavor profile. Rice or potatoes, whichever you choose, with your choice of meat. And sauce. Though you could leave the sauce off if you didn't like the ones they have. 
It's so much better than any other QS at WDW there's not even a close 2nd.



Tonyz said:


> I've never been to Flametree but I know it's supposed to be one of the best quick services on property. And honestly I would probably prefer the food at Flame Tree (LOVE ribs!) but I would still go to the Canteen. Good food, that amazing cheesecake, and the theming inside the place is amazing.


Flame Tree is decent but the ribs are pretty horrible, as far as ribs go. I can't imagine a rib lover thinking much of them at all.


----------



## Tonyz

Haley R said:


> What would you suggest for a picky eater? I was really excited to try the cheeseburger pods until I read that there is ketchup and mustard inside them.



Well I've only been once so I don't have too much experience but if you're too picky for the cheeseburger pods you might not find something to really like.

I would suggest the beef or chicken bowl maybe. But honestly even if you're picky this is probably a good place to try some new stuff. I don't think anything would really be too harsh to your tastebuds.


----------



## Tonyz

AngiTN said:


> Flame Tree is decent but the ribs are pretty horrible, as far as ribs go. I can't imagine a rib lover thinking much of them at all.



Oh really? I've always heard rave reviews of it... but yeah I can imagine people who don't really love ribs liking it. Maybe it's like Via Napoli. People who don't have good pizza in their everyday life treat it like it came directly from heaven... but IMO it's  nothing special at all. 

Where (if any) do you think has good ribs in WDW?


----------



## AngiTN

Tonyz said:


> Oh really? I've always heard rave reviews of it... but yeah I can imagine people who don't really love ribs liking it. Maybe it's like Via Napoli. People who don't have good pizza in their everyday life treat it like it came directly from heaven... but IMO it's  nothing special at all.
> 
> Where (if any) do you think has good ribs in WDW?


WDW doesn't do good ribs. Or BBQ. Not if you come from BBQ country anyway.

However, I totally disagree with you about Via Napoli. It's incredible pizza. It's not typical pizza for certain. But for the type of pizza they serve, it's fabulous. But, it's not a type of pizza that everyone likes


----------



## Haley R

rteetz said:


> Many have said to think of it as a Mcdonalds cheeseburger. I have never found those to have a lot of ketchup and mustard. I like ketchup but not mustard. I don't ask for no mustard on Mcdonalds cheeseburgers tho.


I order just cheese on my McDonald’s burgers lol


----------



## Haley R

Tonyz said:


> Well I've only been once so I don't have too much experience but if you're too picky for the cheeseburger pods you might not find something to really like.
> 
> I would suggest the beef or chicken bowl maybe. But honestly even if you're picky this is probably a good place to try some new stuff. I don't think anything would really be too harsh to your tastebuds.


I just don’t like a lot of toppings on my food. So I eat cheese pizza lol. I’m basically a small child. The beef bowl actually looks pretty good so I might try that.


----------



## Tonyz

AngiTN said:


> WDW doesn't do good ribs. Or BBQ. Not if you come from BBQ country anyway.
> 
> However, I totally disagree with you about Via Napoli. It's incredible pizza. It's not typical pizza for certain. But for the type of pizza they service, it's fabulous. But, it's not a type of pizza that everyone likes



Haha it's funny you're from BBQ country and I'm from pizza country so our views are definitely a little bias about certain foods. 

Via Napoli certainly isn't bad. I've only been once. It's decent and a couple cool choices (melon and prosciutto is great) but there's probably 10 places within a half hour drive of my house that's just as good/better. So it's not that I avoid it because I think it's bad, I just see no reason to go.


----------



## dina444444

Haley R said:


> I just don’t like a lot of toppings on my food. So I eat cheese pizza lol. I’m basically a small child. The beef bowl actually looks pretty good so I might try that.


You can get the sauce on the side and they can make it without the slaw or boba balls.


----------



## Haley R

dina444444 said:


> You can get the sauce on the side and they can make it without the slaw or boba balls.


Haha what’s funny is you guessed the two things I wouldn’t want on my plate


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tonyz said:


> Where (if any) do you think has good ribs in WDW?


Polite Pig in DS. They have great brisket, too. It’s an offshoot of the Ravenous Pig Restaurant in Orlando.

We like it better than 4Rivers Smokehouse which is also in Orlando.


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> Polite Pig in DS. They have great brisket, too. It’s an offshoot of the Ravenous Pig Restaurant in Orlando.
> 
> We like it better than 4Rivers Smokehouse which is also in Orlando.


Polite Pig is one place we have yet to try. We just aren't DS fans overall and rarely make time to go over there. DH has mentioned wanting to try Polite Pig though so I guess we'll have to drag ourselves over there eventually. Do they have tables or is it just a kiosk? Am I confusing it with the sausage place?


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> Polite Pig is one place we have yet to try. We just aren't DS fans overall and rarely make time to go over there. DH has mentioned wanting to try Polite Pig though so I guess we'll have to drag ourselves over there eventually. Do they have tables or is it just a kiosk? Am I confusing it with the sausage place?


It’s a sit down. The process is similar to Wolfgang Puck Express - order at the counter and servers deliver your food. There’s also a patio and the bar opens up to the patio.

They have the CherryWine soft drink which my CM friend is always happy to find. Also plenty of different sauces at the self-serve condiment counter. 

It’s adjacent to Lime Garage so you don’t have to meander around DS to find it. In September, we drove from Davenport to DS to eat at Polite Pig and then left. 

And for Satu’li, I had the kale-quinoa w/chicken bowl. It was really good! My DH wasn’t too impressed with the Pod but I think it’s because our place of choice for a cheeseburger is In-N-Out.


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> It’s a sit down. The process is similar to Wolfgang Puck Express - order at the counter and servers deliver your food. There’s also a patio and the bar opens up to the patio.
> 
> They have the CherryWine soft drink which my CM friend is always happy to find. Also plenty of different sauces at the self-serve condiment counter.
> 
> It’s adjacent to Lime Garage so you don’t have to meander around DS to find it. In September, we drove from Davenport to DS to eat at Polite Pig and then left.
> 
> And for Satu’li, I had the kale-quinoa w/chicken bowl. It was really good! My DH wasn’t too impressed with the Pod but I think it’s because our place of choice for a cheeseburger is In-N-Out.


My bowl of choice is tofu with potato hash and vinaigrette. YUM!
I'm with your DH on the pods. They are alright but not something I'm making a meal of. They aren't their stand out item for sure. DH and I did snack on a pair of them recently, they were ok for that.
DD and DGD used their GMR replacement FP to ride FoP an extra time (DH and I didn't have the FP) so we grabbed beers and an order of Pods and sat in the canteen to wait on them. In true small world fashion, met a local city councilman and his family while on fall break. Sat right next to them.

Polite Pig sounds a lot like Moe's Barbeque we have here in the area. We'll have to give it a try


----------



## Lesley Wake

Haley R said:


> I just don’t like a lot of toppings on my food. So I eat cheese pizza lol. I’m basically a small child. The beef bowl actually looks pretty good so I might try that.



I totally understand that! I’m also a super picky eater. We went to Satuli and I ended up getting the beef bowl with rice, no slaw, chimichurri sauce on the side (I did get the boba balls). My sister got the beef bowl with slaw and black bean sauce on the side. We both agreed the beef was delicious and tender and there was a lot of it. But for me, it ended up being a bowl of beef and dry rice (I didn’t like the sauces enough to pour over everything). So I wasn’t that big of a fan. My sister did love her meal, but she ended up pouring the sauce over everything. So, if you are picky I would maybe skip Satuli for now. Or if you really want to try and are in a group, you could always share one bowl at Satuli and one platter at Flame Tree?


----------



## Haley R

Lesley Wake said:


> I totally understand that! I’m also a super picky eater. We went to Satuli and I ended up getting the beef bowl with rice, no slaw, chimichurri sauce on the side (I did get the boba balls). My sister got the beef bowl with slaw and black bean sauce on the side. We both agreed the beef was delicious and tender and there was a lot of it. But for me, it ended up being a bowl of beef and dry rice (I didn’t like the sauces enough to pour over everything). So I wasn’t that big of a fan. My sister did love her meal, but she ended up pouring the sauce over everything. So, if you are picky I would maybe skip Satuli for now. Or if you really want to try and are in a group, you could always share one bowl at Satuli and one platter at Flame Tree?


I'm bringing my 9 yo niece and I could see her being pretty picky so we might just stick with Flame Tree. I do want to try a drink at SC though. I would probably end up being like you and not using the sauce on my bowl so it might seem bland without it. The herb sauce might not be so bad.


----------



## Pdollar88

How common is it to find FOP FP for same day? I just saw two separate times around noon for one guest today. 

I'm hoping to RD it when I go at the end of the month (on a Sunday, 12/3) and then leave pretty shortly after since I have to drive 9 hours home. Unless I can ride FOP twice by getting a SDFP - I'd stay until noon or 1.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Looks like anyone visiting Pandora on Thanksgiving will have a treat: pumpkin cheesecake mousse
(http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-parks-presents-their-newest-sweet-treats-for-november/)



Too bad I’ll be at Disneyland instead (convinced my family rather than doing a big thanksgiving meal we’d go to DLR, and I got us Blue Bayou reservations)!


----------



## leholcomb

Just got back from our first trip to Pandora. We went for a 8MA EMH and arrived around 7:45. They had already begun letting people in and we were in Pandora at 7:45. We rode NRJ twice before 8:10. The shaman is absolutely amazing. Not to mention the Eywa chant getting stuck in our heads all day. haha. The posted time for FOP at this time was 210 min. We wandered for a few minutes prior to heading back for Safari, FOTLK and Tusker House breakfast. FOP FP for 2:55. Arrived right on time and, due to technical difficulties, was off around 3:50. This was seriously the most amazing ride I have ever experienced. Even my dad (who was expecting to be disappointed) raved about it. As we were wandering out the exit, I remembered @rteetz tip of additional same day FP and grabbed another set of 4 for 6:20PM. After ROL package at Tiffins, we ran back at 6:15 and was off by 6:40. Thank you to everyone here in regards to tips, tricks and advice. Without this board, we would not have had either FP and wouldn't have had an idea regarding rope drop procedures. How did we ever Disney before the internet? lol.


----------



## AngiTN

Pdollar88 said:


> *How common is it to find FOP FP for same day*? I just saw two separate times around noon for one guest today.
> 
> I'm hoping to RD it when I go at the end of the month (on a Sunday, 12/3) and then leave pretty shortly after since I have to drive 9 hours home. Unless I can ride FOP twice by getting a SDFP - I'd stay until noon or 1.


We have found them for 2 on several occasions.


----------



## ThistleMae

AngiTN said:


> I may have just found the first Podcast I'll follow
> 
> Contrats Ryan


What is this podcast?  I listen to them all the time.  What would I be looking for?


----------



## ThistleMae

skyblue17 said:


> I am not sure I'd agree that FOP is nothing at all like a rollercoaster. It may not actually function as a rollercoaster does but it FELT, to me, like one! I even felt the droppy feeling in my stomach that I get on a big rollercoaster (actually the most of any rides I rode at WDW except ToT, including the real coasters!). Now, I happen to love that feeling so it was fine and made me love the experience even more, but I did mentioned that specifically to my friends who wondered if they'd like it (they wouldn't).
> 
> Is there any chance Disney can open some Satu'li Canteens in NYC? Thanks in advance!


You know everyone has different opinions...and all are good to hear...but I don't do roller coasters at all, not even simulated ones and I loved FOP.  Bottom line....folks just have to try it.  You can always close your eyes if it's too intense.


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> What is this podcast?  I listen to them all the time.  What would I be looking for?


DisUnplugged, from whatever date it is that was posted (sorry, I can't remember what it was now) Believe it mentions Rumors (one of Ryan's many areas of expertise)


----------



## rteetz

ThistleMae said:


> What is this podcast?  I listen to them all the time.  What would I be looking for?





AngiTN said:


> DisUnplugged, from whatever date it is that was posted (sorry, I can't remember what it was now) Believe it mentions Rumors (one of Ryan's many areas of expertise)



It was the Tuesday October 31st 2017 Disunplugged show. I am on near the middle discussing rumors from the month of October.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Thought this board would appreciate my Halloween costume. Halloween is a big deal in our neighborhood (we got over 1500 trick or treaters). We did a whole Harry Potter theme for our front yard (including a Platform 9 3/4 curtain and over 100 hanging candles); even better our neighbors worked with us and while we were the castle, they were Hagrids hut and the Forbidden Forest. 

But, the Pandora connection-I was sort of Ginny Weasley, complete with a “dragon” on my shoulder. Anyone recognize it? Kids loved the puppetry and I’d make it look at them and “wave”!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

What time do FP+ start for FOP? Can you get them as early as 9:30am, with park opening time of 9:00am?


----------



## JETSDAD

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> What time do FP+ start for FOP? Can you get them as early as 9:30am, with park opening time of 9:00am?


The FP's start at 9AM.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Okay thanks.


----------



## SmokeyNite

So we just got back from DW Saturday and went to AK twice.  I have to say, I'm not impressed by Pandora.  2 rides, one which is boring and another that has a 3+ hour long wait.  During the day, Pandora just looks like a fake land with fake animals sounds.  I didn't see it at night, which I assume is the real attraction.  Of course, I wasn't that impressed with the movie either.  I wish they had put this land at DHS instead of AK.  I would have loved to have seen more REAL plants and animals at AK.  Instead, land was developed at a park that promotes animals and nature for things that have nothing to do with it.  I'm just......disappointed.
Nevermind the fact that there are no signs on the rides and we waited an hour and a half in the wrong line!!!  UGH!!


----------



## rteetz

SmokeyNite said:


> So we just got back from DW Saturday and went to AK twice.  I have to say, I'm not impressed by Pandora.  2 rides, one which is boring and another that has a 3+ hour long wait.  During the day, Pandora just looks like a fake land with fake animals sounds.  I didn't see it at night, which I assume is the real attraction.  Of course, I wasn't that impressed with the movie either.  I wish they had put this land at DHS instead of AK.  I would have loved to have seen more REAL plants and animals at AK.  Instead, land was developed at a park that promotes animals and nature for things that have nothing to do with it.  I'm just......disappointed.
> Nevermind the fact that there are no signs on the rides and we waited an hour and a half in the wrong line!!!  UGH!!


Thats unfortunate you didn't enjoy the land. 

The land is based on a fictional film much like most other attractions at Disney so really it could all be classified as fake. Animal Kingdom was always supposed to have a fictional based area and with this it was finally realized. There are plenty of real plants within the land surrounding the fake plants. Its hard to have real animals with a fictional story. 

Animal Kingdom promotes animals, nature, and conservation. Avatar also promotes animals, nature, and conservation.


----------



## ThistleMae

rteetz said:


> It was the Tuesday October 31st 2017 Disunplugged show. I am on near the middle discussing rumors from the month of October.


I'll definitely check it out!


----------



## ThistleMae

SmokeyNite said:


> So we just got back from DW Saturday and went to AK twice.  I have to say, I'm not impressed by Pandora.  2 rides, one which is boring and another that has a 3+ hour long wait.  During the day, Pandora just looks like a fake land with fake animals sounds.  I didn't see it at night, which I assume is the real attraction.  Of course, I wasn't that impressed with the movie either.  I wish they had put this land at DHS instead of AK.  I would have loved to have seen more REAL plants and animals at AK.  Instead, land was developed at a park that promotes animals and nature for things that have nothing to do with it.  I'm just......disappointed.
> Nevermind the fact that there are no signs on the rides and we waited an hour and a half in the wrong line!!!  UGH!!


Wow...so sorry it was such a disappointment.  We absolutely loved it, and we loved the movie.  It is about conservation and preserving the environment and the culture, which we here on earth don't always do.  It stands for something good and super important for our planet.  And FOP was my favorite ride of all time.


----------



## Tonyz

SmokeyNite said:


> So we just got back from DW Saturday and went to AK twice.  I have to say, I'm not impressed by Pandora.  2 rides, one which is boring and another that has a 3+ hour long wait.  During the day, Pandora just looks like a fake land with fake animals sounds.  I didn't see it at night, which I assume is the real attraction.  Of course, I wasn't that impressed with the movie either.  I wish they had put this land at DHS instead of AK.  I would have loved to have seen more REAL plants and animals at AK.  Instead, land was developed at a park that promotes animals and nature for things that have nothing to do with it.  I'm just......disappointed.
> Nevermind the fact that there are no signs on the rides and we waited an hour and a half in the wrong line!!!  UGH!!



Pandora is a fake land, yes. But that's  like criticizing Fantasyland for not being grounded in reality.


----------



## Wubar

Tonyz said:


> Pandora is a fake land, yes. But that's  like criticizing Fantasyland for not being grounded in reality.



Whaddya mean, the mountains don't actually FLOAT??? I'm suing for false advertising and intent to injure my imagination.


----------



## Haley R

Wubar said:


> Whaddya mean, the mountains don't actually FLOAT??? I'm suing for false advertising and intent to injure my imagination.


You just wait; someone will actually try this.


----------



## ThistleMae

I don't think AK was meant to be a zoo.  Yes the safari has real animals but it's about conservation and protecting wildlife, so folks can better appreciate just how important it is to preserve and protect our planet.  This is Disney...it's also about the magic of the imagination and inspiring young and old to continue to dream, and to think about important things in many different ways.


----------



## Lesley Wake

rteetz said:


> Thats unfortunate you didn't enjoy the land.
> 
> The land is based on a fictional film much like most other attractions at Disney so really it could all be classified as fake. Animal Kingdom was always supposed to have a fictional based area and with this it was finally realized. There are plenty of real plants within the land surrounding the fake plants. Its hard to have real animals with a fictional story.
> 
> Animal Kingdom promotes animals, nature, and conservation. Avatar also promotes animals, nature, and conservation.





ThistleMae said:


> I don't think AK was meant to be a zoo.  Yes the safari has real animals but it's about conservation and protecting wildlife, so folks can better appreciate just how important it is to preserve and protect our planet.  This is Disney...it's also about the magic of the imagination and inspiring young and old to continue to dream, and to think about important things in many different ways.



Agreed, I think Pandora fits in nicely at AK, much more than at any other park. It is suppose to be a lush landscape, which wouldn't really work in the "concrete jungle" that is DHS. And the whole FoP ride is themed around a conservation initiative. Plus all the fake plants and animals actually fit in nicely with the real ones. I think the Imagineers did a great job and I loved the area! But to each their own!


----------



## Linkura

SmokeyNite said:


> So we just got back from DW Saturday and went to AK twice.  I have to say, I'm not impressed by Pandora.  2 rides, one which is boring and another that has a 3+ hour long wait.  During the day, Pandora just looks like a fake land with fake animals sounds.  I didn't see it at night, which I assume is the real attraction.  Of course, I wasn't that impressed with the movie either.  I wish they had put this land at DHS instead of AK.  I would have loved to have seen more REAL plants and animals at AK.  Instead, land was developed at a park that promotes animals and nature for things that have nothing to do with it.  I'm just......disappointed.
> Nevermind the fact that there are no signs on the rides and we waited an hour and a half in the wrong line!!!  UGH!!


This is my expectation for Pandora.  If I like it better than expected, it'll be a bonus.


----------



## JenniBarra

ThistleMae said:


> I don't think AK was meant to be a zoo.  Yes the safari has real animals but it's about conservation and protecting wildlife, so folks can better appreciate just how important it is to preserve and protect our planet.  This is Disney...it's also about the magic of the imagination and inspiring young and old to continue to dream, and to think about important things in many different ways.



That was an early advertising campaign: "Nahtazu"


----------



## ThistleMae

JenniBarra said:


> That was an early advertising campaign: "Nahtazu"


What is Nahtazu?  OMG...LOL...I just went out and came back in just realizing he is saying " NOT A ZOO!"  Very clever.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Spacepest

JenniBarra said:


> That was an early advertising campaign: "Nahtazu"



OMG, I've never seen this commercial before. Its so cute! 

Why is there no "NAHTAZU" shirts at AK?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## wdwnut61

So excited this time next Friday we will be in Disney and guess where are first day of FP's is  AK. We are so excited to finally ride FOP 
We were lucky to get FOP FP's for 3 of our 10 days.


----------



## rteetz

IAAPA is having a private event on Pandora Nov. 16th

https://t.co/C1FBcSQW21?amp=1


----------



## ThistleMae

rteetz said:


>


This was fascinating!  Thank you.


----------



## sclarked

I just RD’d FOP and then straight into NRJ - all I can say is WOW. Wow wow wow wow wow. This may well be the only time in my foreseeable future that I see Pandora (we are visiting from Australia) and heck, it was worth the early wake up and wait at the gate - which I actually found to be really pleasant.

I wasn’t sold on the idea - but my husband is a huge Avatar fan and this is the only chance we had as as have no FP for FOP. You can’t wipe the smile off his face and I am blown away.

Currently enjoying breakfast in the shade of the trees. What an experience.


----------



## bluecastle

We had a similar reaction. I got a FP for the last and 7th day of our trip. My DH looked at the stand-by line and said,
 "I would never wait 3 hours for anything!"  As we exited the ride, "I would definitely wait 3 hours for that!" His plan is to go back sometime, with a book, and just wait and ride all day. 
I had so much angst and worry about riding because of my back and my motion sickness. I use an inflatable pillow for my back and I hid it under my shirt. It was securely tied with a belt so it wasn't going anywhere. I inflated it only enough to give me a slight cushion between my back and the support thing that pops up. I took Bonine and wore sea bands and skin patches- all ordered from amazon before our trip. I get motion sick just scrolling on my phone sometimes. I had NO motion sickness on this ride! I looked directly in front of me the whole time and screamed and whooped and hollered. It was the most exhilirating and extraordinary experience on any ride ever!! My immediate reaction was that on our next trip I was going to try to get FPs for it every day!! I am 65 years old, so all you older guests, do not let age stop you!! Of course, all back problems are different, but my biggest fears of leaning forward or sudden movements, were non-issues. 
I am happy to answer any questions. Our next trip won't be for a few years, but FoP is now my absolute favorite ride!! ( soarin' is now in 2nd place) I cannot ride any roller coasters, TZToT made my face turn green with motion sickness, and even Pirates has now become a questionable ride for me because the boat hit the water harder than I expected on that small drop at the beginning and that hurt!! So, to have a ride like FoP be something I can do pain-free and enjoy with abandon is a gift!!!


----------



## sclarked

bluecastle said:


> "I would never wait 3 hours for anything!" As we exited the ride, "I would definitely wait 3 hours for that!" His plan is to go back sometime, with a book, and just wait and ride all day.



THIS!!!!!

We couldn’t help ourselves and went back at 7:20 this evening with a wait time of 150 minutes. Pleasantly surprised that it was only 72 minutes wait but so so so worth it!! I really enjoyed seeing all the areas through the queue that we missed this morning!


----------



## ThistleMae

bluecastle said:


> We had a similar reaction. I got a FP for the last and 7th day of our trip. My DH looked at the stand-by line and said,
> "I would never wait 3 hours for anything!"  As we exited the ride, "I would definitely wait 3 hours for that!" His plan is to go back sometime, with a book, and just wait and ride all day.
> I had so much angst and worry about riding because of my back and my motion sickness. I use an inflatable pillow for my back and I hid it under my shirt. It was securely tied with a belt so it wasn't going anywhere. I inflated it only enough to give me a slight cushion between my back and the support thing that pops up. I took Bonine and wore sea bands and skin patches- all ordered from amazon before our trip. I get motion sick just scrolling on my phone sometimes. I had NO motion sickness on this ride! I looked directly in front of me the whole time and screamed and whooped and hollered. It was the most exhilirating and extraordinary experience on any ride ever!! My immediate reaction was that on our next trip I was going to try to get FPs for it every day!! I am 65 years old, so all you older guests, do not let age stop you!! Of course, all back problems are different, but my biggest fears of leaning forward or sudden movements, were non-issues.
> I am happy to answer any questions. Our next trip won't be for a few years, but FoP is now my absolute favorite ride!! ( soarin' is now in 2nd place) I cannot ride any roller coasters, TZToT made my face turn green with motion sickness, and even Pirates has now become a questionable ride for me because the boat hit the water harder than I expected on that small drop at the beginning and that hurt!! So, to have a ride like FoP be something I can do pain-free and enjoy with abandon is a gift!!!


Whoo...hoo!  I had the same exact experience and have said the same thing, I'm going to try for a FP every day.  Your husband's idea about the book cracked me up....good one!  I also get motion sickness from many simulated rides but did the same as you...whooping and hollering the whole ride!  Thanks for the post...some folks were not all that impressed.  Too bad they missed out.


----------



## tzolkin

Any rough estimates of what the “back of the herd” wait times are for Navi?

Tomorrow is our last day and the kids are exhausted so not sure how the morning will go.  (Like if we get there at 8 instead of 7 is the wait time going to be more than an hour extra?)

We went to rope drop a few days ago 45min before park opening and didn’t think the wait for FoP was bad at all, but it was 240min by 9:30 when we got off.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Flight of Passage was one of the best ride experiences I’ve ever had.  It was glorious and amazing.  The boat ride kinda sucked I’ll be honest but FoP was AMAZING!!!!

Average wait time was 135 for the boat (totally not worth it)

FOP was around 150 minutes to 280


----------



## ThistleMae

Navi was nice....very pretty.  But...after going on FOP...it was kind of just okay.  Next time I'll do Navi first, so I can ooh and awe...then FOP.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Just got to ride FoP for the first time on Thursday.  It was incredible.  We did not have FP and decided against the insanity of RD.  Instead we jumped in line about 45 minutes before park close.  Posted wait time was 195 minutes.   Actual wait time was about 90 minutes.  Everyone in our party agreed it was well worth the wait.  SOOOO amazing.  We did not do NRJ this trip but we'll catch it next time


----------



## annabelle004

I have a FP for FOP at 8:10 next week (the 21st). If we do RD (at 8am), do you think we could get in standby line, ride FOP, then get in FP line before 9:10?


----------



## Blue32

annabelle004 said:


> I have a FP for FOP at 8:10 next week (the 21st). If we do RD (at 8am), do you think we could get in standby line, ride FOP, then get in FP line before 9:10?


Yes you can and probably should. Get there about an hour early and you shouldn’t have too much trouble doing FOP and NRJ before 9:10 if you want.


----------



## Somnia

I was able to nab a Navi FP and 2 FOP fast passes during our trip in December, so very excited  I'm glad to hear Pandora has been such a success, I know the Avatar movies are hit or miss with people, but it sounds like the land has been a great addition and still very busy!


----------



## ThistleMae

It definitely sounds like they are making 4 more Avatar movies according to the linguist that developed the language...how exciting is that!


----------



## cigar95

ThistleMae said:


> Navi was nice....very pretty.  But...after going on FOP...it was kind of just okay.  Next time I'll do Navi first, so I can ooh and awe...then FOP.


I think "nice" is just the right word. There are lots of little things to notice, but after 3-4 rides, that begins to wear off.  
During our September trip, I thought that what could enhance the attraction would be to add a bit of narration. Not too much though, as we don't want to cover up the ambient sounds that are part of the experience.


----------



## 10MoreMinutes

We got to the park at around 7:30-ish yesterday morning and were walking back to Pandora by 7:45. We had a leisurely stroll back to Pandora and walked right on to a boat. We were done and back out in Pandora by 8 am. The ride was gorgeous, but a couple people in my party commented that it was too short and one said they didn't really understand what the story was.

We had a FP for Flight of Passage (we entered the FP line at 9:40 or so and waited in line maybe 5-10 minutes). We had a couple people in our party who were concerned about fitting (my best friend has huge calves and my SIL carries all her weight in her belly), but everyone managed just fine, if a little snug. I also had some concerns because motion simulators make me nauseous but the ride was so smooth that I had no issues with that either. I feel like the pre-show stuff is too long, but the ride itself was phenomenal! I went in with high hopes because of everything I'd read on here, and I was still blown away.


----------



## rteetz

Disney is expecting huge crowds this week in Pandora. They have the opening day set up out and signs saying to expect delays entering Pandora.

Disney is also selling Banshees in a temporary kiosk within the land.

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/932268392777748480


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Disney is expecting huge crowds this week in Pandora. They have the opening day set up out and signs saying to expect delays entering Pandora.
> 
> Disney is also selling Banshees in a temporary kiosk within the land.
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/932268392777748480


Just because it's the first Holiday season for Pandora?


----------



## JenniBarra

rteetz said:


> Disney is expecting huge crowds this week in Pandora. They have the opening day set up out and signs saying to expect delays entering Pandora.
> 
> Disney is also selling Banshees in a temporary kiosk within the land.
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/932268392777748480



Wow... I hope this does not mean they expect to sell out because I will be there next week and want one!


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Just because it's the first Holiday season for Pandora?


Probably. They have a separate food kiosk set up too.


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> Just because it's the first Holiday season for Pandora?


All AK CMs have to park at Blizzard Beach and get shuttled over from Monday through Saturday except for Thanksgiving Day. The general thought is most guests will go to MK on Thursday.


----------



## beesly

rteetz said:


> Disney is expecting huge crowds this week in Pandora. They have the opening day set up out and signs saying to expect delays entering Pandora.
> 
> Disney is also selling Banshees in a temporary kiosk within the land.
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/932268392777748480





AngiTN said:


> Just because it's the first Holiday season for Pandora?



This makes me feel a bit nervous about the week after Christmas now...

Edited to add: I know what to expect for this week in general, but not with the addition of Pandora.


----------



## Haley R

beesly said:


> This makes me feel a bit nervous about the week after Christmas now...
> 
> Edited to add: I know what to expect for this week in general, but not with the addition of Pandora.


This is not on topic at all, but I love your picture! I just finished the Office on Netflix and loved it!

Okay, back on topic. Hopefully, everyone going to AK in the coming days still has a good time.


----------



## twebber55

FYI DAK lines are really long today
Kali 70 min
EE 80 min
Dinosaur 85 min
KS 120 Min
NRJ 175 min
FOP 225 min


----------



## Somnia

I hope things are pretty calm while were there Dec 6th-15th  I know there isn't really a "slow" season anymore, but I'm hoping I get lucky lol


----------



## Crazyhorse

Somnia said:


> I hope things are pretty calm while were there Dec 6th-15th  I know there isn't really a "slow" season anymore, but I'm hoping I get lucky lol



Hoping the same thing...Dec 9-14.  I did manage a FP for FOP on 12/13, 10:45am.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

So, would people consider FOP too "scary" or intense for a first grader?  I know every kid's different but just seeing what the general thought is...we're on a group trip but the family we'll be with most of the time has a 7YO, who is tall enough.  My kid is a little older so I hadn't thought about whether it could be scary - it definitely sounds pretty intense but my understanding is this kid likes roller coasters, etc.  Frankly, I doubt I'll be able to score FPs for us, but figured I'd ask in case I get lucky! Thanks!


----------



## Roxyfire

TheFloatingBear said:


> So, would people consider FOP too "scary" or intense for a first grader?  I know every kid's different but just seeing what the general thought is...we're on a group trip but the family we'll be with most of the time has a 7YO, who is tall enough.  My kid is a little older so I hadn't thought about whether it could be scary - it definitely sounds pretty intense but my understanding is this kid likes roller coasters, etc.  Frankly, I doubt I'll be able to score FPs for us, but figured I'd ask in case I get lucky! Thanks!



I would guess if he likes rollercoasters then he should be fine. I don't think it's scary at all, just make sure it's known he'll be seated on his own vehicle just like everyone else. I've found that kids often are pretty open minded about new experiences as long as they aren't triggering common fears like darkness. As an anecdote, the second time we went a father was taking his big enough 6 year old and he seemed a little apprehensive, my son talked him into giving it a chance and at the end, the boy was very glad he listened!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Roxyfire said:


> I would guess if he likes rollercoasters then he should be fine. I don't think it's scary at all, just make sure it's known he'll be seated on his own vehicle just like everyone else. I've found that kids often are pretty open minded about new experiences as long as they aren't triggering common fears like darkness. As an anecdote, the second time we went a father was taking his big enough 6 year old and he seemed a little apprehensive, my son talked him into giving it a chance and at the end, the boy was very glad he listened!



Thanks for the response - I'm sure that little boy was thankful he took your son's advice!...It's a little girl - but she definitely likes to keep up with her older sister, so I'm thinking she'll be up for it! That's a great tip about discussing the separate vehicle (and darkness) - I'll make sure her mom talks about it with her beforehand! 

I actually scored us FPs this morning! I'm a little surprised, I didn't think it would be likely for all five of us! I'm excited! Thanks again!


----------



## Roxyfire

TheFloatingBear said:


> Thanks for the response - I'm sure that little boy was thankful he took your son's advice!...It's a little girl - but she definitely likes to keep up with her older sister, so I'm thinking she'll be up for it! That's a great tip about discussing the separate vehicle (and darkness) - I'll make sure her mom talks about it with her beforehand!
> 
> I actually scored us FPs this morning! I'm a little surprised, I didn't think it would be likely for all five of us! I'm excited! Thanks again!



No difference then! I think she'll have a blast and now you won't have to wait an obscene amount of time, so win/win. Have a great time!


----------



## Haley R

TheFloatingBear said:


> Thanks for the response - I'm sure that little boy was thankful he took your son's advice!...It's a little girl - but she definitely likes to keep up with her older sister, so I'm thinking she'll be up for it! That's a great tip about discussing the separate vehicle (and darkness) - I'll make sure her mom talks about it with her beforehand!
> 
> I actually scored us FPs this morning! I'm a little surprised, I didn't think it would be likely for all five of us! I'm excited! Thanks again!


What day are you doing AK? I’m just curious. Our AK day will be 60+3


----------



## dina444444

Haley R said:


> What day are you doing AK? I’m just curious. Our AK day will be 60+3


I booked for the 3rd day of my trip at 60 days out and the earliest FoP available for 2 people was 3:10pm.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Haley R said:


> What day are you doing AK? I’m just curious. Our AK day will be 60+3



1/28, which is 60+2.  I was kind of shocked, even though I know it's not a really busy time of year, but FOP is still "new" and it seems in high demand.  And there was availability throughout the morning as I tweaked things. I just tried to check and see if there was still availability just to let you know if it had run out, but Olaf lost his head and I can't check. Actually, Olaf was losing his head a lot this morning.

The funny part is, I targeted FOP first, since I thought it would be the toughest to get, and then went for 7DMT for our first day, thinking I might not get exactly what I want but at least I'd get something. Anyway, couldn't get 7DMT until 4pm - I've never had a problem before getting what I wanted for that ride 60 days out, and usually I travel spring break time. I'm thinking it may be because Splash is down during our trip. But no worries, I'll keep trying or we'll try to get on in the am and then modify it...we're really excited to try FOP! Good luck!

ETA: What I mean by availability throughout the morning was that I saw availability all this morning as I was tweaking things, but I was looking for an afternoon FP, although I did see morning FPs available as well.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Roxyfire said:


> No difference then! I think she'll have a blast and now you won't have to wait an obscene amount of time, so win/win. Have a great time!



My daughter is so excited! Her friend just came back and had to wait a couple of hours, which I guess could still happen if there breakdowns and such - which they also had - but hopefully this helps!


----------



## Countrywife45

We are going Jan 14-19 and when we hit 60 days out if I had not been on the computer at 7 am I would have gotten nothing. As it is we got FOP at 5:30 that night


----------



## Haley R

dina444444 said:


> I booked for the 3rd day of my trip at 60 days out and the earliest FoP available for 2 people was 3:10pm.


I'll take any time of day, but it'll need to be for 4 people instead of 2.


TheFloatingBear said:


> 1/28, which is 60+2.  I was kind of shocked, even though I know it's not a really busy time of year, but FOP is still "new" and it seems in high demand.  And there was availability throughout the morning as I tweaked things. I just tried to check and see if there was still availability just to let you know if it had run out, but Olaf lost his head and I can't check. Actually, Olaf was losing his head a lot this morning.
> 
> The funny part is, I targeted FOP first, since I thought it would be the toughest to get, and then went for 7DMT for our first day, thinking I might not get exactly what I want but at least I'd get something. Anyway, couldn't get 7DMT until 4pm - I've never had a problem before getting what I wanted for that ride 60 days out, and usually I travel spring break time. I'm thinking it may be because Splash is down during our trip. But no worries, I'll keep trying or we'll try to get on in the am and then modify it...we're really excited to try FOP! Good luck!
> 
> ETA: What I mean by availability throughout the morning was that I saw availability all this morning as I was tweaking things, but I was looking for an afternoon FP, although I did see morning FPs available as well.


Hopefully me being flexible with my FP time will help. I am going to take any time I can get and then rearrange my schedule around that. We will be getting 7DMT, but it will be on 60+4 so I wouldn't think we would have any problems. We are doing DAH on 60+2 so we will be able to ride a lot of MK rides that night, too.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Haley R said:


> I'll take any time of day, but it'll need to be for 4 people instead of 2.
> 
> Hopefully me being flexible with my FP time will help. I am going to take any time I can get and then rearrange my schedule around that. We will be getting 7DMT, but it will be on 60+4 so I wouldn't think we would have any problems. We are doing DAH on 60+2 so we will be able to ride a lot of MK rides that night, too.



We're planning on doing DAH on our first night too (also our MK day) so 7D doesn't matter too much, but during the day we're with another mom and her two kids (group dance trip but traveling mostly with this family), so wanted to get 7DMT since they haven't been on it.  They're just going to have to be happy with the FOP instead! Good luck - maybe it's getting a little easier to get depending on crowd levels...


----------



## Haley R

TheFloatingBear said:


> We're planning on doing DAH on our first night too (also our MK day) so 7D doesn't matter too much, but during the day we're with another mom and her two kids (group dance trip but traveling mostly with this family), so wanted to get 7DMT since they haven't been on it.  They're just going to have to be happy with the FOP instead! Good luck - maybe it's getting a little easier to get depending on crowd levels...


We'll be there the last week of Feb and first week of March so hopefully it won't be too busy (in between President's Day and Spring Break crowds). Thanks for the good luck! My FP day is December 29 so I still have a bit to wait.


----------



## ABZDisneyFan

Got back to the UK on Friday after 10 days staying at the Yacht Club.
Did EMH AK on Monday the 13th of November.
We opted to play it safe & got an Uber to drop us off at AK at 7:05am, by the time we had walked to the front gate, got through security (We had no bags) & scanned in they had just started letting people into the park.
We were walked to Pandora & split up into those heading to NRJ & FOP, we headed for FOP.
I don't know if this is normal or if we were lucky but as were walking through the queue area outside of the ride we were directed to go a different route to the people in front of us which turned out to be the fast pass route as we did not go through the whole queue experience.
We were off the ride by 8am & headed straight for NRJ, we waited roughly 30 minutes before we boarded. 

We had a FP for NRJ later in the day, when we returned to use it the ride had obviously been down as the FP queue was enormous, people were going nuts at the cast members & we witnessed a few serious "melt downs" by people.
One cast member in particular was not helping the situation by being incredibly rude & condescending to guests most of whom were asking polite questions.
We got to the end of the line & asked a cast member realistically how long would the wait be, she said 20 minutes & she was spot on, we were on the ride exactly 20 minutes from joining the queue which given the circumstances was not too bad. 

We had managed to get FP's for FOP  for the following Monday so got to ride it again.

Are the rides worth waiting for?
I would wait no longer than 30 - 45 minutes for NRJ, it's a great ride & very clever but it's short & once you've been on it once the wow factor is somewhat diminished.
FOP is stunning, it's by far the best ride on property at the moment & having done it twice on the trip, the second time was no less jaw dropping than the first.
How long would I wait in line for it?
We were seeing wait times in excess of 3 hours & in some cases 4 hours for FOP while we were there, I would never wait in line that long for any ride but I get that it's the hot thing at the moment & everybody wants to ride it, 60 - 75 minutes would be my cut off but each to their own.
It will be interesting to see if the hype dies down a bit next year.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Looking for recommendations from all of you FOP Fastpass experts! Will be booking for a party of 8 the first week of January (for an early March trip). Based on our plans our first choice for FOP will be Day 3 of our trip (afternoon) with a back up of Day 7. My question is how best to attack the booking process when my window opens up at 7:00 am. Should I first try for the Day 3 slot and should I even bother putting in the number 8 or just shoot for 4 & 4? Also same for Day 7 (assume I’d try that after trying for Day 3?). If none of this works we are prepared to show up 60-90 minutes before Park opening but it would be wonderful not to have to!


----------



## rteetz

Boardwalk III said:


> Looking for recommendations from all of you FOP Fastpass experts! Will be booking for a party of 8 the first week of January (for an early March trip). Based on our plans our first choice for FOP will be Day 3 of our trip (afternoon) with a back up of Day 7. My question is how best to attack the booking process when my window opens up at 7:00 am. Should I first try for the Day 3 slot and should I even bother putting in the number 8 or just shoot for 4 & 4? Also same for Day 7 (assume I’d try that after trying for Day 3?). If none of this works we are prepared to show up 60-90 minutes before Park opening but it would be wonderful not to have to!


I would definitely book day 3 first. I would try for 8 right away but then if that doesn't work try for 4 and 4.


----------



## talocaca

So exited about Pandora/AK!

Going there on December 19th so apparently it will not be THAT crowded.

I managed to get a FP for FOP yesterday after failing at my 30 day window. I just kept checking every day for cancelations!

Still planning to arrive 7:45 (for a 9:00 am open). My plan is to hit FOP standby and then move to NRJ and hopefully be done with both by 10:00 to see the Lion King show.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## rteetz

If you are looking for a FoP specifically January they put out more today. Go and check and see if they are still available!


----------



## Janet McDonald

Going on the 22nd of December and have a FOP FP for later in the afternoon.  We have an 8:00 am Tuskerhouse breakfast.  We plan to inhale the food and be out the door.  How do I go about getting to Pandora the quickest, and was wondering also how risky would it be to try to do FOP first and then Navi just cause I would like to ride FOP twice.  Would that put us standing in line for a long time you think?


----------



## rteetz

Janet McDonald said:


> Going on the 22nd of December and have a FOP FP for later in the afternoon.  We have an 8:00 am Tuskerhouse breakfast.  We plan to inhale the food and be out the door.  How do I go about getting to Pandora the quickest, and was wondering also how risky would it be to try to do FOP first and then Navi just cause I would like to ride FOP twice.  Would that put us standing in line for a long time you think?


Take the Africa entrance into Pandora. However that entrance doesn’t always open right away so you might have to back track back to the bridge by Tiffins. 

You can try FoP first. It likely will have a decent wait though.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Did anyone else have problems with the glasses on FOP not fitting right and it getting blurry during certain parts of the ride?


----------



## rteetz

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Did anyone else have problems with the glasses on FOP not fitting right and it getting blurry during certain parts of the ride?


Fitting has been an issue. I haven’t heard much about the blurriness though.


----------



## ThistleMae

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Did anyone else have problems with the glasses on FOP not fitting right and it getting blurry during certain parts of the ride?


We had no issues with either and i need children size glasses for my face.


----------



## ThistleMae

We are a party of 12.....day after Christmas our booking opens.  We are planning on a nightmare of a time with our party size.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Haley R

ThistleMae said:


> We had no issues with either and i need children size glasses for my face.


That's good to know. I was worried about this because I also wear child sized glasses. I also wear the child sized 3-d glasses at movies.


----------



## PolyRob

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Did anyone else have problems with the glasses on FOP not fitting right and it getting blurry during certain parts of the ride?


All of my rides on it have been a little "blurry" I just assumed that was the ride. Maybe I haven't had the glasses on right?!


----------



## Haley R

PolyRob said:


> All of my rides on it have been a little "blurry" I just assumed that was the ride. Maybe I haven't had the glasses on right?!


I feel like that would ruin the whole experience if it was blurry.


----------



## PolyRob

Haley R said:


> I feel like that would ruin the whole experience if it was blurry.


HAHA I guess I am missing out. I will have to try to adjust them next time I ride!


----------



## Haley R

PolyRob said:


> HAHA I guess I am missing out. I will have to try to adjust them next time I ride!


I haven’t ridden it before but I just imagined sitting in a blurry 3D movie and it sounded horrible lol


----------



## PolyRob

Haley R said:


> I haven’t ridden it before but I just imagined sitting in a blurry 3D movie and it sounded horrible lol


It wasn't horribly blurry, but the images were definitely not 100% crisp and clear. I just assumed it was subtle distortion.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Has anyone had recent experience with rider swap for FoP for a child who is tall enough, but too scared to ride? We have FPs for it next month, but would like to rider swap. Last time we both barely made it through within an hour. I'm worried about the window expiring before we both get the chance to ride. Any advice?


----------



## ThistleMae

I usually wear distance glasses and had no blur even without them.  No distortion at all.  So can't say what the problem might have been.


----------



## mickeystoontown

The glasses were very loose on both myself and my husband. I was able to make FP for two different days during the three days before and the week of Thanksgiving. I am so glad that I snagged that second FP (on a different day) because the attraction was awesome! And that comes from someone who is deathly afraid of heights.


----------



## bluejasmine

Which ride in Pandora would you suggest getting a FP for?  Which ride is more popular with longer lines..


----------



## BigRed98

bluejasmine said:


> Which ride in Pandora would you suggest getting a FP for?  Which ride is more popular with longer lines..



Definitely Flight of Passage. It could have 3+ hour wait times. In order to get that Fast Pass ur going to have to wake up at 7 am 60 days prior to ur stay.


----------



## bluejasmine

BigRed98 said:


> Definitely Flight of Passage. It could have 3+ hour wait times. In order to get that Fast Pass ur going to have to wake up at 7 am 60 days prior to ur stay.


Thank you for letting me know.. I will definitely do this..


----------



## RedSox68

PolyRob said:


> All of my rides on it have been a little "blurry" I just assumed that was the ride. Maybe I haven't had the glasses on right?!



I can never get them to fit right because I have to put them over my glasses or I won't be able to see at all!


----------



## ThistleMae

RedSox68 said:


> I can never get them to fit right because I have to put them over my glasses or I won't be able to see at all!


Yeah, my daughter and granddaughter don't go to 3D movies because of this.  We have been talking about ways to get the 3D's to fit better on another site and these are the two suggestions.  Glasses holders that you can slip on the ends and pull up to your head to hold them on.  A bandana...tie around your head and slip the arms in underneath behind your ears.  Don't know if either will work with the glasses over glasses thing but worth a try.  Anybody else have any ideas about loose fitting glasses?


----------



## gtrist4life

BigRed98 said:


> Definitely Flight of Passage. It could have 3+ hour wait times. In order to get that Fast Pass ur going to have to wake up at 7 am 60 days prior to ur stay.


I logged on this morning right at 7:00 am and all the FP for Flight of Passage were gone! We're checking into BLT on Mon Feb 12, and planning to go to AK on Tue Feb 13 - I booked Na'vi River journey 10:40-11:40 and will plan to be there before park opens to hit FOP first thing.


----------



## Haley R

gtrist4life said:


> I logged on this morning right at 7:00 am and all the FP for Flight of Passage were gone! We're checking into BLT on Mon Feb 12, and planning to go to AK on Tue Feb 13 - I booked Na'vi River journey 10:40-11:40 and will plan to be there before park opens to hit FOP first thing.


I'm not too surprised since your AK day is 60+1. Can you not go to AK on a different day?


----------



## rteetz

gtrist4life said:


> I logged on this morning right at 7:00 am and all the FP for Flight of Passage were gone! We're checking into BLT on Mon Feb 12, and planning to go to AK on Tue Feb 13 - I booked Na'vi River journey 10:40-11:40 and will plan to be there before park opens to hit FOP first thing.


Keep checking. It is likely some will pop up before your trip.


----------



## rteetz

Added this to the first page...

***Important Note** - *If you are unable to get Fastpasses on your 60-day booking day keep checking! Disney has been releasing more at various times leading up to each day even some day of Fastpasses. There is no rhyme or reason usually they just pop up.


----------



## spunkylouamanda

What's the best non-FP strategy right now at FOP?  Rope drop? midafternoon? right before the park closes?


----------



## dina444444

spunkylouamanda said:


> What's the best non-FP strategy right now at FOP?  Rope drop? midafternoon? right before the park closes?


Rope drop if you can get there an hour before park opening or end of the night.


----------



## spunkylouamanda

Thank you for the advice! Do they shut the queue down before the park closes (like an hour before park closing?) or does it typically accept people into the line until the closing hour hits?


----------



## hiroMYhero

spunkylouamanda said:


> does it typically accept people into the line until the closing hour hits?


Yes. So plan to actually be in the line at park closing.


----------



## BigRed98

gtrist4life said:


> I logged on this morning right at 7:00 am and all the FP for Flight of Passage were gone! We're checking into BLT on Mon Feb 12, and planning to go to AK on Tue Feb 13 - I booked Na'vi River journey 10:40-11:40 and will plan to be there before park opens to hit FOP first thing.



On the 60th day out from when your vacation begins your allowed to book fast passes for your whole stay. So it's usually easier to get Flight of Passage fast passes at the end of your vacation because the beginning days of your vacation were probably booked up before your 60 day window opened. I would check everyday because some may cancel there fast passes. Good Luck!


----------



## AngiTN

ThistleMae said:


> Yeah, my daughter and granddaughter don't go to 3D movies because of this.  We have been talking about ways to get the 3D's to fit better on another site and these are the two suggestions.  Glasses holders that you can slip on the ends and pull up to your head to hold them on.  A bandana...tie around your head and slip the arms in underneath behind your ears.  Don't know if either will work with the glasses over glasses thing but worth a try.  Anybody else have any ideas about loose fitting glasses?


I just hold them on with one hand

Though I'll mention, DGD (9) and DD (33 but smaller than 9 yo DGD) can both wear the glasses over their glasses without issue. Neither found they fell off or felt it was a problem for the ride. Or even hold on to them. I do like to hold on to them myself.


----------



## gtrist4life

rteetz said:


> Keep checking. It is likely some will pop up before your trip.


Thanks, I think we'll keep the FPs as is, and then get there about an hour before rope drop, ride it first thing.
It's a short 3 night trip for us, so we're doing AK on the 13th and MK on Valentines Day.


----------



## ThistleMae

Our FP's open on Boxing Day...going straight to the last day of vacation and working backwards.


----------



## Burgermom

I've asked this question a few places so I'm sorry to repeat it here
What is the usual wait for FOP with Fast pass including the preshows?
Thanks


----------



## rteetz

Burgermom said:


> I've asked this question a few places so I'm sorry to repeat it here
> What is the usual wait for FOP with Fast pass including the preshows?
> Thanks


It really depends. It can be anywhere from maybe 10 minutes to 45 if its extremely busy.


----------



## Burgermom

rteetz said:


> It really depends. It can be anywhere from maybe 10 minutes to 45 if its extremely busy.



Do you think it would be less than 30 minutes on a low crowd day in early February in the evening?


----------



## rteetz

Burgermom said:


> Do you think it would be less than 30 minutes on a low crowd day in early February in the evening?


It should be but nobody know until you get there really.


----------



## hawaiiangal

Yesterday I entered FP at 4:35 and exited at 5:10 (35min). 
Today I entered at 10:35 and exited at 10:57 (22min).


----------



## ThistleMae

hawaiiangal said:


> Yesterday I entered FP at 4:35 and exited at 5:10 (35min).
> Today I entered at 10:35 and exited at 10:57 (22min).


Wow!  Was that with a fast pass?


----------



## hawaiiangal

ThistleMae said:


> Wow!  Was that with a fast pass?



Yes, both were with FP.


----------



## Haley R

I just read a review on TripAdvisor. Someone said the wait read 240 so they should’ve waited 2hr40min but instead waited 4 hours. The thing is, 240 min is 4 hours...


----------



## PolyRob

hawaiiangal said:


> Yesterday I entered FP at 4:35 and exited at 5:10 (35min).
> Today I entered at 10:35 and exited at 10:57 (22min).


It took me 33 minutes to reach the link chamber after tapping my FP+ on Sunday, 12/17.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

rteetz said:


> Added this to the first page...
> 
> ***Important Note** - *If you are unable to get Fastpasses on your 60-day booking day keep checking! Disney has been releasing more at various times leading up to each day even some day of Fastpasses. There is no rhyme or reason usually they just pop up.



Thank you, I will keep checking.  Today is our 60 day booking day for a short trip and none were available till our departure day and we have an early flight.  Total bummer.  Otherwise we'll enjoy Na'vi and try for next time.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

chloelovesdisney said:


> Thank you, I will keep checking.  Today is our 60 day booking day for a short trip and none were available till our departure day and we have an early flight.  Total bummer.  Otherwise we'll enjoy Na'vi and try for next time.



You don't necessarily need a FP to ride. I had two fast passes for my trip that I just returned from. Both fast passes took half an hour +. 

I also entered the line a few minutes before close one night and I was in line for almost exactly an hour. The park closed at 8 anyway so that was just like an extra bonus hour.


----------



## Haley R

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You don't necessarily need a FP to ride. I had two fast passes for my trip that I just returned from. Both fast passes took half an hour +.
> 
> I also entered the line a few minutes before close one night and I was in line for almost exactly an hour. The park closed at 8 anyway so that was just like an extra bonus hour.


That's a cool way to think about it!


----------



## ThistleMae

If you get in line right before 8 p.m. and wait an hour...how long are the buses running to accommodate this?


----------



## FastPasser.

ThistleMae said:


> If you get in line right before 8 p.m. and wait an hour...how long are the buses running to accommodate this?


Don't worry about that, they'll run until the park clears.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ThistleMae said:


> If you get in line right before 8 p.m. and wait an hour...how long are the buses running to accommodate this?



When we got out of line, the park had officially been closed for an hour + yet there were still plenty of people milling around in front of the tree and in the shops.

They will not strand you. We had a late ADR at Epcot at park close one trip and they had to call a special van for us. There were still CMs working the bus stop area who called it for us.


----------



## ThistleMae

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> When we got out of line, the park had officially been closed for an hour + yet there were still plenty of people milling around in front of the tree and in the shops.
> 
> They will not strand you. We had a late ADR at Epcot at park close one trip and they had to call a special van for us. There were still CMs working the bus stop area who called it for us.


Thank you...I get a bit worried about that when we have a late dinner reservation at a resort, like Poly reservation is at 9:30 and parks close at 8, thinking we may have to go to Disney Springs and then to our resort.  Just like to know my options.


----------



## Haley R

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> When we got out of line, the park had officially been closed for an hour + yet there were still plenty of people milling around in front of the tree and in the shops.
> 
> They will not strand you. We had a late ADR at Epcot at park close one trip and they had to call a special van for us. There were still CMs working the bus stop area who called it for us.


That’s pretty cool that they called a van for you!


----------



## KStash

Today was pretty busy.  The line for FOP at 12:30 nearly stretched to FOTLK.  Navi River was at 130 minutes.  Crazy that folks wait in those lines.

I had a fast pass for Navi River and got on in 10 minutes.  I really enjoyed the ride though I didn’t wait 130 minutes.


----------



## ThistleMae

Counting down to Dec. 26th....so exciting!


----------



## chloelovesdisney

We were planning on going to Rivers of Light at 7:15p and the park hours are 9a-8p, is it possible we can make the line for FoP right before closing?


----------



## dina444444

chloelovesdisney said:


> We were planning on going to Rivers of Light at 7:15p and the park hours are 9a-8p, is it possible we can make the line for FoP right before closing?


Yes. RoL is a 15 minute show.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

dina444444 said:


> Yes. RoL is a 15 minute show.



Well, if I don't get lucky finding FoP beforehand we'll plan to hop in the line at the end of the night, thanks!


----------



## staceymay00

spunkylouamanda said:


> What's the best non-FP strategy right now at FOP?  Rope drop? midafternoon? right before the park closes?



We went with the RD strategy yesterday.  AK was our first park day - no FPs were available when our FP booking window opened, and I did not want to shuffle park days just to get FOP FPs.  AK opened at 9am yesterday, and we parked our car at AK around 7:30am...probably 8am by the time we got through bag check, stopped at the restroom and were standing in line to enter the park.  I did not note exact times, but it seems like they started scanning tickets/magic bands around 8:15am, and then dropped the rope to Pandora near Tiffins around 8:45am.  We were not right near the rope, but not too far back either.  Still it was around 9:40am when we exited the ride.  The number of people at the park early and headed to a single attraction was unlike anything I remember from past trips over the years.  We walked with purpose, but there are always the runners and people who feel they are entitled to shove their way past others.  The line when we were leaving Pandora at 9:45 was incredible - quickly jumped to 240 minutes based on MDE.  I think it dropped to 180 around lunch time and held steady.  I'm glad we got up early and rode at RD instead of trying to ride later in the day.


----------



## ThistleMae

chloelovesdisney said:


> Well, if I don't get lucky finding FoP beforehand we'll plan to hop in the line at the end of the night, thanks!


Go to the right after exiting and head straight for Pandora, easy, quick walk.


----------



## ThistleMae

staceymay00 said:


> We went with the RD strategy yesterday.  AK was our first park day - no FPs were available when our FP booking window opened, and I did not want to shuffle park days just to get FOP FPs.  AK opened at 9am yesterday, and we parked our car at AK around 7:30am...probably 8am by the time we got through bag check, stopped at the restroom and were standing in line to enter the park.  I did not note exact times, but it seems like they started scanning tickets/magic bands around 8:15am, and then dropped the rope to Pandora near Tiffins around 8:45am.  We were not right near the rope, but not too far back either.  Still it was around 9:40am when we exited the ride.  The number of people at the park early and headed to a single attraction was unlike anything I remember from past trips over the years.  We walked with purpose, but there are always the runners and people who feel they are entitled to shove their way past others.  The line when we were leaving Pandora at 9:45 was incredible - quickly jumped to 240 minutes based on MDE.  I think it dropped to 180 around lunch time and held steady.  I'm glad we got up early and rode at RD instead of trying to ride later in the day.


Wow, so things are still going strong even at Rope drop....were you there for EMH?


----------



## Haley R

chloelovesdisney said:


> Well, if I don't get lucky finding FoP beforehand we'll plan to hop in the line at the end of the night, thanks!


This isn’t our exact plan for March 2. Hopefully we just are able to get fp’s and don’t have to deal with that mess.


----------



## horse11

Do you miss anything by getting a FP for FOP?


----------



## dina444444

horse11 said:


> Do you miss anything by getting a FP for FOP?


You miss the highly themed queue.


----------



## horse11

dina444444 said:


> You miss the highly themed queue.


That is what I was thinking.... So if we are ridding it for the first time we would be best to ride at RD then in order to get the full affect. I would like to see Rivers of light despite many saying it really is not worth it so riding FOP at closing would not be an option correct?


----------



## dina444444

horse11 said:


> That is what I was thinking.... So if we are ridding it for the first time we would be best to ride at RD then in order to get the full affect. I would like to see Rivers of light despite many saying it really is not worth it so riding FOP at closing would not be an option correct?


It can be. Depends on what time RoL is at. RoL is only 15 minutes long so if RoL starts at least 45 minutes before park closing then you can easily ride FoP after.


----------



## horse11

dina444444 said:


> It can be. Depends on what time RoL is at. RoL is only 15 minutes long so if RoL starts at least 45 minutes before park closing then you can easily ride FoP after.


It says on Kenny the Pirates schedule that the park closes at 9:00 and ROL starts at 9:15 so my guess is it would not work for us to ride FOP at closing. Is it normal for ROL to start after the park closes?


----------



## dina444444

horse11 said:


> It says on Kenny the Pirates schedule that the park closes at 9:00 and ROL starts at 9:15 so my guess is it would not work for us to ride FOP at closing. Is it normal for ROL to start after the park closes?


This is normal when it gets darker later but the park isn't open till 10/11. Since that won't work then your best bet would be rope drop. You don't want to be right the very very front during rope drop though since they utilize the FP queue for the very first guests into the attraction in the morning to speed up boarding when the park opens.


----------



## horse11

dina444444 said:


> This is normal when it gets darker later but the park isn't open till 10/11. Since that won't work then your best bet would be rope drop. You don't want to be right the very very front during rope drop though since they utilize the FP queue for the very first guests into the attraction in the morning to speed up boarding when the park opens.


Not sure what you mean. We do not want to be at the front of the line or not to the right of the line? Any suggestions would be great!!


----------



## dina444444

horse11 said:


> Not sure what you mean. We do not want to be at the front of the line or not to the right of the line? Any suggestions would be great!!


You don't want to be in the first 50 or so people into the queue. When the standby queue goes to the first part of the inside queue it has the ability to be routed into the FP queue at that point so they send the first guest of the day through into the FP side of the queue. So if you want to see the actual queue you don't want to be in that first batch of people.


----------



## horse11

Gotcha!! Thanks!!


----------



## coolbrook

I finally got to ride FOP!!!! We were at AK on Friday the 24th and the park opening time was 8am, not EMH.  We arrived at the tapstyles at around 6:50am. Tried to get there at 6:30, but it was ok.  I told my younger healthier family members to walk fast and leave me behind as soon as we got out of the car in the parking lot.  They let us into the park around 7:10 or 7:15 so we could walk fast (or not so fast in my case) to the bridge into Pandora by Tiffins where we were held in a pretty wide herd-line.  I didn't notice the time, but shortly after that we were released for another fast josltly walk into Pandora and around to the back path to Africa before taking us on a U-turn into line heading back toward the ride.  At this point a fellow guest had several boxes of donuts they were handing out to fellow guests/strangers.  Thank you very much donut people!  I enjoyed it and it was a fun way to spread a little good will!  The cast members did a great job with opening a closing the ropes across walkways so there was not cutting into the line.  Once I got to the place where they were assigning lines for which room you will be in I requested a spot with the least stair climbing and was accommodated with no stairs.  Anyway, I am a 55 year old over weight woman with bad knees and I walked into the ride at about 8am, fit on the seat fine, 3-d glasses fit over my glasses and hearing aids just fine without slipping or falling off, and I FLEW!!! What a blast!!! After getting out of the ride chamber I saw stairs to exit.  I asked the cast member and she took me down an elevator. So the conclusion is:  Go early folks!  Its worth it!


----------



## Haley R

coolbrook said:


> I finally got to ride FOP!!!! We were at AK on Friday the 24th and the park opening time was 8am, not EMH.  We arrived at the tapstyles at around 6:50am. Tried to get there at 6:30, but it was ok.  I told my younger healthier family members to walk fast and leave me behind as soon as we got out of the car in the parking lot.  They let us into the park around 7:10 or 7:15 so we could walk fast (or not so fast in my case) to the bridge into Pandora by Tiffins where we were held in a pretty wide herd-line.  I didn't notice the time, but shortly after that we were released for another fast josltly walk into Pandora and around to the back path to Africa before taking us on a U-turn into line heading back toward the ride.  At this point a fellow guest had several boxes of donuts they were handing out to fellow guests/strangers.  Thank you very much donut people!  I enjoyed it and it was a fun way to spread a little good will!  The cast members did a great job with opening a closing the ropes across walkways so there was not cutting into the line.  Once I got to the place where they were assigning lines for which room you will be in I requested a spot with the least stair climbing and was accommodated with no stairs.  Anyway, I am a 55 year old over weight woman with bad knees and I walked into the ride at about 8am, fit on the seat fine, 3-d glasses fit over my glasses and hearing aids just fine without slipping or falling off, and I FLEW!!! What a blast!!! After getting out of the ride chamber I saw stairs to exit.  I asked the cast member and she took me down an elevator. So the conclusion is:  Go early folks!  Its worth it!


Sounds like you had a lot of good accommodations! Plus who could pass up donuts?! That was really nice of someone to bring donuts to pass out.


----------



## staceymay00

ThistleMae said:


> Wow, so things are still going strong even at Rope drop....were you there for EMH?



No EMH that morning.  The park was scheduled to open at 9am for everyone.


----------



## rznhal

I’m thinking about trying to ride FoP during the first ROL show (7:15) on Sunday Jan 28, then after we ride catching the second ROL at 8:30.....think we can get thru the FoP line in an hour?


----------



## dina444444

rznhal said:


> I’m thinking about trying to ride FoP during the first ROL show (7:15) on Sunday Jan 28, then after we ride catching the second ROL at 8:30.....think we can get thru the FoP line in an hour?


I think your better off seeing the first RoL and riding FoP after.


----------



## LongTimeLurker

Personal experience, 12/13: tons of people, even at RD. We tried to ride FoP that day without FP (it was our 3rd day, we had a FP for Navi River), but when we got to AK at 8:20 for a 9 am opening, there was no way we could have done it in less than 2 hours!
Luckily, we had FP both for 12/18 and 12/21, so we rode it twice, but couldn't see the lab queue. Maybe next time...

One word for the motion-sick people: BONINE! My sister is prone to dizziness and was truly scared of FoP, but at the same time wanted to ride it at least once, because she loved the movie. She took a Bonine after breakfast, and enjoyed the ride without any issues. We also went to Everest, and even though we hate rollercoasters, no bad effects at all!


----------



## coolbrook

LongTimeLurker said:


> Personal experience, 12/13: tons of people, even at RD. We tried to ride FoP that day without FP (it was our 3rd day, we had a FP for Navi River), but when we got to AK at 8:20 for a 9 am opening, there was no way we could have done it in less than 2 hours!
> Luckily, we had FP both for 12/18 and 12/21, so we rode it twice, but couldn't see the lab queue. Maybe next time...
> 
> One word for the motion-sick people: BONINE! My sister is prone to dizziness and was truly scared of FoP, but at the same time wanted to ride it at least once, because she loved the movie. She took a Bonine after breakfast, and enjoyed the ride without any issues. We also went to Everest, and even though we hate rollercoasters, no bad effects at all!


Yes, 40 minutes before official opening is too late.


----------



## Janet McDonald

Rode FOP for the first time on Dec. 22 and can not express how blown away my whole bunch was.  It was truly amazing.  On top of that, after our fast pass the mother of a family we were traveling with got us all two additional same day fast passes by being diligent about refreshing over and over in the app.  So on a super busy day we were able to ride FOP THREE times.  So if you dont have a fast pass be dedicated to taking some time refreshing and the chances are good you will snag a fast pass.  Not sure if this has been said in earlier threads, so sorry if this info is already out there just wanted to pass it on to anyone who might be disappointed about not getting a fast pass yet.


----------



## Somnia

I remember when certain people on this board and other places said Pandora would be empty and have no effect within 6 months of it opening. Yet here we are


----------



## ThistleMae

horse11 said:


> That is what I was thinking.... So if we are ridding it for the first time we would be best to ride at RD then in order to get the full affect. I would like to see Rivers of light despite many saying it really is not worth it so riding FOP at closing would not be an option correct?


I really enjoyed Rivers of light, I thought it was amazing!


----------



## ThistleMae

horse11 said:


> Do you miss anything by getting a FP for FOP?


When I went in June, we waited in the que for 2 1/2 hours, as we were staying off site and we couldn't get a FP for it.  I don't think it was all that spectacular....I would rather skip a long wait, but that's just me.


----------



## ThistleMae

So, yesterday was our booking window.  Snagged FOP four different days, so psyched!  It did take us 5 hours at the computer, refreshing and battling freezing problems pretty consistently.  Then of course we went through the changing our dining reservations process to accommodate our fast pass times, plus we are a party of 12, so we had to book in 2 groups and match up the overlap times.  We made out fabulous...great schedule...and got all the dining we wanted even though we had to switch a couple around.  I truly don't know how non-planners can do it. Really, my daughter was at home and I was at home and we were messaging as we were booking back and forth and it took 5 hours, no exaggeration!  We also booked our plane reservations during that time, talk about a whirlwind!  We are all so excited for this trip and family reunion to boot.  Good luck to you all, FOP is worth every minute you spend trying to book it.  My favorite ride of all time!  No one else in my family has tried it yet, I can't wait to hear their reactions....I hope they love it as much as I do.


----------



## Somnia

ThistleMae said:


> So, yesterday was our booking window.  Snagged FOP four different days, so psyched!  It did take us 5 hours at the computer, refreshing and battling freezing problems pretty consistently.  Then of course we went through the changing our dining reservations process to accommodate our fast pass times, plus we are a party of 12, so we had to book in 2 groups and match up the overlap times.  We made out fabulous...great schedule...and got all the dining we wanted even though we had to switch a couple around.  I truly don't know how non-planners can do it. Really, my daughter was at home and I was at home and we were messaging as we were booking back and forth and it took 5 hours, no exaggeration!  We also booked our plane reservations during that time, talk about a whirlwind!  We are all so excited for this trip and family reunion to boot.  Good luck to you all, FOP is worth every minute you spend trying to book it.  My favorite ride of all time!  No one else in my family has tried it yet, I can't wait to hear their reactions....I hope they love it as much as I do.



When we went earlier in December I ended up riding FOP 3 different times. It is the most immersive experience I've ever felt and one of the best experiences at a theme park ever. The fact they nailed it where you actually feel like you're flying and there's so much to see if you look around. It doesn't hurt I'm a die hard avatar fan and seeing/experiencing this was something else.


----------



## Winnipeg7

We are planning to rope drop avatar this week and can someone tell me if it makes a difference if you go in the security bag check line or no bag line? I can leave our bags in the car if it makes a difference. Thanks!


----------



## Haley R

Winnipeg7 said:


> We are planning to rope drop avatar this week and can someone tell me if it makes a difference if you go in the security bag check line or no bag line? I can leave our bags in the car if it makes a difference. Thanks!


Idk if it would make a difference because you could send one person ahead without a bag and catch up to them in line. We’ve done that before.


----------



## Haley R

I was able to get a FP for fop this morning, but the earliest I could get at 63 days out was 5:40 pm. I’m still glad I got something but I was pretty surprised that was the earliest I could get. I guess we are going on a Friday and it’s the first weekend in March so that might make a difference.


----------



## AntJulie

Haley R said:


> I was able to get a FP for fop this morning, but the earliest I could get at 63 days out was 5:40 pm. I’m still glad I got something but I was pretty surprised that was the earliest I could get. I guess we are going on a Friday and it’s the first weekend in March so that might make a difference.



I started out with 5:40pm then 3:20pm now I have 11:10am. I kept modifying until earlier times were available. If you try to modify you may be able to move up your time. People are always changing plans. Our AK day is the first Friday in March also!


----------



## ThistleMae

Somnia said:


> When we went earlier in December I ended up riding FOP 3 different times. It is the most immersive experience I've ever felt and one of the best experiences at a theme park ever. The fact they nailed it where you actually feel like you're flying and there's so much to see if you look around. It doesn't hurt I'm a die hard avatar fan and seeing/experiencing this was something else.


Exactly...I'm a huge Avatar fan!  Lots of folks in here were not, and quite a few folks said they never even saw the movie.  I thought it was wonderful and the ride itself...so cool!  To me, it felt the most like you were actually maneuvering the Banchee because the ride is shaped more like a "rice rocket" so you can lean into the turns.   I ride a motor cycle, so it was so natural for me to turn with the creature.  I just can't get enough of it...so psyched that I got it four times!


----------



## ThistleMae

Winnipeg7 said:


> We are planning to rope drop avatar this week and can someone tell me if it makes a difference if you go in the security bag check line or no bag line? I can leave our bags in the car if it makes a difference. Thanks!


When I went in June...I had no bag and I went right through, just so quick.  To be honest I wasn't paying much attention to the people with bags but I know there were lines.  I just walked right in.


----------



## Haley R

AntJulie said:


> I started out with 5:40pm then 3:20pm now I have 11:10am. I kept modifying until earlier times were available. If you try to modify you may be able to move up your time. People are always changing plans. Our AK day is the first Friday in March also!


Did you get your 5:40 this morning and were still able to move it earlier? I’ve been trying like crazy and it just keeps saying nothing is available.


----------



## AntJulie

Haley R said:


> Did you get your 5:40 this morning and were still able to move it earlier? I’ve been trying like crazy and it just keeps saying nothing is available.



Yes...at 7am all I could get was 5:40pm. When I was finished making ALL FP+, I went back to modify FOP. I just kept alternating clicking on morning then afternoon until a different time popped up. It took some time to do this. Just be careful, at times Navi River popped up instead with earlier times. Good Luck!


----------



## Haley R

AntJulie said:


> Yes...at 7am all I could get was 5:40pm. When I was finished making ALL FP+, I went back to modify FOP. I just kept alternating clicking on morning then afternoon until a different time popped up. It took some time to do this. Just be careful, at times Navi River popped up instead with earlier times. Good Luck!


Okay I’ll have to try that and see if it works. How many people were you doing it for? I’m not too upset with our time because we have a 10:35 at tusker house but afternoon would be nice. I didn’t want fop too late because we have the ROL dining package.


----------



## AntJulie

Haley R said:


> Okay I’ll have to try that and see if it works. How many people were you doing it for? I’m not too upset with our time because we have a 10:35 at tusker house but afternoon would be nice. I didn’t want fop too late because we have the ROL dining package.



There's only two of us. We also have a reservation for Tusker House ROL dining package at 10:35am! It shouldn't take us more than an hour to have breakfast and we'll probably show up a little early for our reservation.


----------



## Haley R

AntJulie said:


> There's only two of us. We also have a reservation for Tusker House ROL dining package at 10:35am! It shouldn't take us more than an hour to have breakfast and we'll probably show up a little early for our reservation.


That’s so weird! Lol 
I’ve looked and still haven’t been able to get anything earlier than 5:40. I’m not really sitting on my phone long though because I’m not that upset with the time we got. I honestly wanted any time as long as we got to ride fop.


----------



## AntJulie

Haley R said:


> I honestly wanted any time as long as we got to ride fop.



Me too....I know granddaughter will want to ride again...she loves this ride!


----------



## Haley R

AntJulie said:


> Me too....I know granddaughter will want to ride again...she loves this ride!


My niece is 9 and I think she’ll love it but I doubt she’s even seen avatar so it might not be fun until she actually gets on it. I think it looks awesome!
I’m glad I don’t have to rd it now. We are gonna rope drop ee instead and then head to the safari.


----------



## ThistleMae

You don't have to have seen the movie to enjoy the ride, but it does make it more meaningful!


----------



## Haley R

ThistleMae said:


> You don't have to have seen the movie to enjoy the ride, but it does make it more meaningful!


I just don’t think she will understand how cool it’s going to be until it starts.


----------



## AntJulie

Haley R said:


> My niece is 9 and I think she’ll love it but I doubt she’s even seen avatar so it might not be fun until she actually gets on it. I think it looks awesome!



My granddaughter will be nine in January. She hasn't seen the movie either. We used FP+ in August and granddaughter rode 3 times. We haven't waited in standby line, so no queue for us. I'm okay with that though (not a morning person). Maybe we'll try to jump in line before closing!


----------



## Haley R

AntJulie said:


> My granddaughter will be nine in January. She hasn't seen the movie either. We used FP+ in August and granddaughter rode 3 times. We haven't waited in standby line, so no queue for us. I'm okay with that though (not a morning person). Maybe we'll try to jump in line before closing!


We will probably only ride once and do Na’vi at park close.


----------



## AntJulie

That's exactly what we did, and it was a walk-on!


----------



## Haley R

AntJulie said:


> That's exactly what we did, and it was a walk-on!


Well great! It’s so awesome when a plan starts to form!


----------



## AntJulie

Haley R said:


> Well great! It’s so awesome when a plan starts to form!


----------



## Haley R

AntJulie said:


>


58 more days!


----------



## Boardwalk III

Today is my 60-day mark. Just wanted to report I successfully booked FOP for Day 60+2 at 4:30 pm for a party of 8! Didn’t even need to split. Also made a second reservation for Day 60+5 at 10:20 am for same party. Was probably on the FOP page selecting a time within 5 seconds of the clock hitting 7:00 am. Thanks everyone for your info - we’re so excited!


----------



## ThistleMae

Boardwalk III said:


> Today is my 60-day mark. Just wanted to report I successfully booked FOP for Day 60+2 at 4:30 pm for a party of 8! Didn’t even need to split. Also made a second reservation for Day 60+5 at 10:20 am for same party. Was probably on the FOP page selecting a time within 5 seconds of the clock hitting 7:00 am. Thanks everyone for your info - we’re so excited!


Congrats!  I bet your super happy...and getting close!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## Linkura

Boardwalk III said:


> Today is my 60-day mark. Just wanted to report I successfully booked FOP for Day 60+2 at 4:30 pm for a party of 8! Didn’t even need to split. Also made a second reservation for Day 60+5 at 10:20 am for same party. Was probably on the FOP page selecting a time within 5 seconds of the clock hitting 7:00 am. Thanks everyone for your info - we’re so excited!


Great news.  I make my selections Wednesday.


----------



## Linkura

Update: Nothing for FOP on 60+1 or 60+2.  Not for one measly person.  Earliest on 60+3 was 3:30PM, which is after my DME time.  Got an early NRJ for 60+1 and will just keep checking to change it to FOP.  Since I'm only doing MK otherwise and not getting FPs for 7DMT since I'm doing EMM and BOG breakfast, nothing else has been an issue at all.


----------



## ThistleMae

Linkura said:


> Update: Nothing for FOP on 60+1 or 60+2.  Not for one measly person.  Earliest on 60+3 was 3:30PM, which is after my DME time.  Got an early NRJ for 60+1 and will just keep checking to change it to FOP.  Since I'm only doing MK otherwise and not getting FPs for 7DMT since I'm doing EMM and BOG breakfast, nothing else has been an issue at all.


It is popular.  We worked backwards and got it starting on day 8 up to day 3.  I actually had to cancel one due to a change in our schedule.  It is so worth all the waiting....and this time we don't have to wait.


----------



## Linkura

Yeah, obviously I tried my most desired day, +1, first.  Then +3, then +2 just to see.

Worst case scenario is I have to get there super early for RD.  I was planning on doing that anyway, but I'd rather be one of the few going for NRJ to avoid the masses.


----------



## ThistleMae

Linkura said:


> Yeah, obviously I tried my most desired day, +1, first.  Then +3, then +2 just to see.
> 
> Worst case scenario is I have to get there super early for RD.  I was planning on doing that anyway, but I'd rather be one of the few going for NRJ to avoid the masses.


You'll be fine....no matter what it's all good!  It's Disney!


----------



## Haley R

I kind of struggled trying to figure out what to get for my third FP at ak. I got fop at 5:40 pm and Kali at 1:05 pm. I’m planning on doing ee and safari in the morning so I just threw in dinosaur at 2:10. Is there something better to choose?


----------



## dina444444

Haley R said:


> I kind of struggled trying to figure out what to get for my third FP at ak. I got fop at 5:40 pm and Kali at 1:05 pm. I’m planning on doing ee and safari in the morning so I just threw in dinosaur at 2:10. Is there something better to choose?


Are you thinking of seeing Nemo or FotLK? I would maybe get an fp for one of those. Dinosaur can be a walk on in the morning and at night.


----------



## Haley R

dina444444 said:


> Are you thinking of seeing Nemo or FotLK? I would maybe get an fp for one of those. Dinosaur can be a walk on in the morning and at night.


I’d actually like to see both if I can make it work. I’m thinking Nemo at 2:30 and lion king at 3:30. Do you think that would work? Which one should I get a FP for?


----------



## dina444444

Haley R said:


> I’d actually like to see both if I can make it work. I’m thinking Nemo at 2:30 and lion king at 3:30. Do you think that would work? Which one should I get a FP for?


I would get the FP for Nemo. Lion king has more shows through out the day so getting in line for it for standby isn’t as crazy.


----------



## Haley R

dina444444 said:


> I would get the FP for Nemo. Lion king has more shows through out the day so getting in line for it for standby isn’t as crazy.


Okay I think I’ll change the FP for Nemo at 2:30. Then we can wait in line for dinosaur after Kali


----------



## Haley R

Haley R said:


> Okay I think I’ll change the FP for Nemo at 2:30. Then we can wait in line for dinosaur after Kali


So I got the FP for 2:30 and it says show time isn’t until 3. That probably won’t work in my plan so I might need to choose something else.


----------



## Haley R

dina444444 said:


> I would get the FP for Nemo. Lion king has more shows through out the day so getting in line for it for standby isn’t as crazy.


We have a Tusker House ADR at 10:35 am. Do you think we could make a 12 pm showing of Lion King work? My other option is to see Lion King at 1 pm but still make our Kali FP before 2:05 pm. That seems like enough time, but I would rather do the 12 pm show if it's doable.


----------



## dina444444

Haley R said:


> We have a Tusker House ADR at 10:35 am. Do you think we could make a 12 pm showing of Lion King work? My other option is to see Lion King at 1 pm but still make our Kali FP before 2:05 pm. That seems like enough time, but I would rather do the 12 pm show if it's doable.


If you get seated right away at Tusker then yes there’s a good chance you could make that 12pm show. If you don’t want to feel rushed then I would go to the 1pm show. You could also try for the 10am show before your ADR. Lion King is 30 min long.


----------



## Haley R

dina444444 said:


> If you get seated right away at Tusker then yes there’s a good chance you could make that 12pm show. If you don’t want to feel rushed then I would go to the 1pm show. You could also try for the 10am show before your ADR. Lion King is 30 min long.


I think I'm going to plan on the 1 pm show because I don't want to feel rushed at TH. We should be done in time to get to our Kali FP. We are going straight to EE and then Safari in the morning so I'm not sure if the 10 am will work. I'm going to stick with the 1 pm. Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## b52hbuff

Linkura said:


> Yeah, obviously I tried my most desired day, +1, first.  Then +3, then +2 just to see.
> 
> Worst case scenario is I have to get there super early for RD.  I was planning on doing that anyway, but I'd rather be one of the few going for NRJ to avoid the masses.



We just got back from Christmas trip.  We got to spend three days with EMH mornings.  Our family was first to ride on all EMH days.  We _always_ rope dropped FoP and then rode NRJ.  You'll be done with both by 15 minutes after EMH starts.

You'll want to ride NRJ several times to soak in all of the details.  You also want to ensure that you get to see the shaman and not the projection they use when/if she malfunctions.


----------



## b52hbuff

Haley R said:


> My niece is 9 and I think she’ll love it but I doubt she’s even seen avatar so it might not be fun until she actually gets on it. I think it looks awesome!
> I’m glad I don’t have to rd it now. We are gonna rope drop ee instead and then head to the safari.



We borrowed Avatar from the library to help refresh our memory and introduce the movie to our kids.

Or you could show them Pocahontas...


----------



## Haley R

b52hbuff said:


> We borrowed Avatar from the library to help refresh our memory and introduce the movie to our kids.
> 
> Or you could show them Pocahontas...


Omg lol


----------



## Boardwalk III

We have a safari trek tour booked for 10 AM in March. We were able to secure FP’s for FOP later in the day. 

I’m curious as to whether we would be able to walk onto Navi sometime around 930?  What is the average wait time for Navi these days between 9-10 am , and also generally throughout the day for that particular attraction? 

Thanks!


----------



## ThistleMae

Haley R said:


> I kind of struggled trying to figure out what to get for my third FP at ak. I got fop at 5:40 pm and Kali at 1:05 pm. I’m planning on doing ee and safari in the morning so I just threw in dinosaur at 2:10. Is there something better to choose?


You know you could just book another at another park if you hop...just saying.  I threw in the Dinosaur as well.  Not many choices that really require a FP's.  I also booked Lion King, which you don't really need but why not.


----------



## Linkura

Haley R said:


> I kind of struggled trying to figure out what to get for my third FP at ak. I got fop at 5:40 pm and Kali at 1:05 pm. I’m planning on doing ee and safari in the morning so I just threw in dinosaur at 2:10. Is there something better to choose?


I can't do EE and I hate Dinosaur and Primeval Whirl, so I did the Mickey and Minnie meet.  Not sure if I'll use it.


----------



## Haley R

ThistleMae said:


> You know you could just book another at another park if you hop...just saying.  I threw in the Dinosaur as well.  Not many choices that really require a FP's.  I also booked Lion King, which you don't really need but why not.


We don’t have park hoppers since we will only be doing 2 days in parks besides dah. I ended up getting Nemo instead and will do stand by for dinosaur.


----------



## Haley R

Linkura said:


> I can't do EE and I hate Dinosaur and Primeval Whirl, so I did the Mickey and Minnie meet.  Not sure if I'll use it.


We are doing the ROL package so we will be meeting Minnie already plus our 9 yo niece said she “hates” Mickey Mouse. I’m assuming she thinks she’s too old for him but I’m sure that will change once we get there.


----------



## AntJulie

Haley R said:


> We are doing the ROL package so we will be meeting Minnie already plus our 9 yo niece said she “hates” Mickey Mouse. I’m assuming she thinks she’s too old for him but I’m sure that will change once we get there.



Tusker House has Mickey, Donald, Daisy and Goofy. No Minnie Mouse. My granddaughter "dislikes" Minnie but doesn't show it at all when meeting characters. She has fun with them all.


----------



## Haley R

AntJulie said:


> Tusker House has Mickey, Donald, Daisy and Goofy. No Minnie Mouse. My granddaughter "dislikes" Minnie but doesn't show it at all when meeting characters. She has fun with them all.


Oh my bad. I knew one of them wasn’t there.


----------



## shanew21

Boardwalk III said:


> We have a safari trek tour booked for 10 AM in March. We were able to secure FP’s for FOP later in the day.
> 
> I’m curious as to whether we would be able to walk onto Navi sometime around 930?  What is the average wait time for Navi these days between 9-10 am , and also generally throughout the day for that particular attraction?
> 
> Thanks!


Rope drop Navi and you'll have no issues. It will be above 30 minutes if you get there after rope drop though.


----------



## Degli

So I couldn't get a fp for FOP 60 days out.  What are odds of something opening up for 2 ppl.


----------



## ThistleMae

Degli said:


> So I couldn't get a fp for FOP 60 days out.  What are odds of something opening up for 2 ppl.


 keep trying...ive read that others have been able to get one later


----------



## jcjen519

We were given....via email with a special number....fast passes to use on a future trip. It was feb 2017. It says nothing in the email about avator rides but says they can't be used for frozen ever after. I'm guessing we won't be able to use them for flight of passage. Which is fine since I was able to get fp for us at 60 days. Im wondering if anyone has had luck using something like that for navi? if not I guess we'll hit that at opening and save the passes for mk or Epcot. Thanks for any input!


----------



## CarolynFH

Degli said:


> So I couldn't get a fp for FOP 60 days out.  What are odds of something opening up for 2 ppl.



Odds are good! I got one for DH & me for day 60+1 about a week or 10 days after our 60-day window opened. As others say, just keep trying, even day of.


----------



## Haley R

jcjen519 said:


> We were given....via email with a special number....fast passes to use on a future trip. It was feb 2017. It says nothing in the email about avator rides but says they can't be used for frozen ever after. I'm guessing we won't be able to use them for flight of passage. Which is fine since I was able to get fp for us at 60 days. Im wondering if anyone has had luck using something like that for navi? if not I guess we'll hit that at opening and save the passes for mk or Epcot. Thanks for any input!


Well that’s cool how did you get those?


----------



## jcjen519

I think I posted about it somewhere. Nothing too exciting. We had a pretty rough stay at royal palm club at the grand Floridian. We've had many lovely stays there but this involved an unclean room and multiple middle of the night wake ups which was particularly upsetting because we had our daughter who was about 14 months old at the time and she was woken up too .  As I'm sure you know that means we were pretty much all awake for awhile each time! Disney handled it nicely and we were also given those extra Fast passes.


----------



## Haley R

jcjen519 said:


> I think I posted about it somewhere. Nothing too exciting. We had a pretty rough stay at royal palm club at the grand Floridian. We've had many lovely stays there but this involved an unclean room and multiple middle of the night wake ups which was particularly upsetting because we had our daughter who was about 14 months old at the time and she was woken up too .  As I'm sure you know that means we were pretty much all awake for awhile each time! Disney handled it nicely and we were also given those extra Fast passes.


Wow that sounds horrible. Good thing they made it somewhat right.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Degli said:


> So I couldn't get a fp for FOP 60 days out.  What are odds of something opening up for 2 ppl.



I had the same issue when I booked our fastpasses 60 days out right at 7am a couple of weeks ago.  I've been stalking MDE with no luck so far but I'll keep trying.  It's just the two of us so I am hopeful.


----------



## emmagator

Saw wait time yesterday was 295 minutes. Does it get much higher?


----------



## Haley R

emmagator said:


> Saw wait time yesterday was 295 minutes. Does it get much higher?


I’m not sure who’s willing to wait 295 minutes.


----------



## PolyRob

Haley R said:


> I’m not sure who’s willing to wait 295 minutes.


Considering that is pretty much the duration of my round trip flight, I would never!

FP+, rope drop, or BUST! lol


----------



## dina444444

Haley R said:


> I’m not sure who’s willing to wait 295 minutes.


I waited about that for the first time I rode the ride, but this was the day after it opened.


----------



## Haley R

PolyRob said:


> Considering that is pretty much the duration of my round trip flight, I would never!
> 
> FP+, rope drop, or BUST! lol


Or go at park close. That was our strategy before I was able to get FP+. Maybe people are getting in line when it’s a shorter wait and something stops working so the wait gets even longer. The que sounds horrible with no bathrooms.


----------



## Haley R

dina444444 said:


> I waited about that for the first time I rode the ride, but this was the day after it opened.


That makes a little more sense but that’s still a crazy amount of time. I don’t think I would wait any longer than 2 hours for it.


----------



## rteetz

Forgot to post yesterday. Pandora and Animal kingdom overall was crazy busy. FP for FoP went smoothly and the ride was great as always. Didn’t get to explore much yesterday due to the crowds though. Hopefully more on Sunday!


----------



## ThistleMae

I was checking ride times yesterday and to my surprise 7DMT was a longer wait than FOP...shocking!  But 7DMT is always a long wait....one of my favorites in MK.


----------



## Burgermom

shanew21 said:


> Rope drop Navi and you'll have no issues. It will be above 30 minutes if you get there after rope drop though.



So if you don't rope drop Navi is it usually around 30 minutes? Or does it ever get a lot higher?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Burgermom said:


> So if you don't rope drop Navi is it usually around 30 minutes? Or does it ever get a lot higher?


MDX app is showing a 70 minute wait right now (2:44p).

In September, at 9:30a on our AK day, the Na’vi line reached the Windtraders’ shop and it was at least a 90 minute wait.

If you get in line at the end of the night right before the park closes, it could be as short as a 10 minute wait.


----------



## Haley R

Burgermom said:


> So if you don't rope drop Navi is it usually around 30 minutes? Or does it ever get a lot higher?


I’ve seen it as high as 105 minutes. Our plan is to ride it after rivers of light and then possibly trying to do fop again.


----------



## Haley R

I just wanted to let everyone know that I was able to move my FP for fop up to 10:50 just now so there is a FP for fop for March 2 at 5:40 floating around


----------



## Haley R

So now I have a ROL package for tusker house at 10:35 and fop FP at 10:50. Is that going to work? I can get tusker house at 11:25 if I have to.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

What is the earliest fp time for fop?


----------



## subtchr

Rivergirl2005 said:


> What is the earliest fp time for fop?



We had them for 8:05 this past Wednesday.


----------



## Linkura

Haley R said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I was able to move my FP for fop up to 10:50 just now so there is a FP for fop for March 2 at 5:40 floating around


Sooo lucky.  I have had no luck trying hundreds of times since Wednesday to change my NRJ to FOP.



Haley R said:


> So now I have a ROL package for tusker house at 10:35 and fop FP at 10:50. Is that going to work? I can get tusker house at 11:25 if I have to.



I'd do 11:25 in case service is slow.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Haley R said:


> So now I have a ROL package for tusker house at 10:35 and fop FP at 10:50. Is that going to work? I can get tusker house at 11:25 if I have to.


Tusker at 11:25 is best.

Some Tusker guests have been waiting up to 30 minutes just to be seated.


----------



## Haley R

Linkura said:


> Sooo lucky.  I have had no luck trying hundreds of times since Wednesday to change my NRJ to FOP.


I have been looking once or twice a day since December 29. I randomly looked today and there happened to be a 10:50! Just keep checking. 


hiroMYhero said:


> Tusker at 11:25 is best.
> 
> Some Tusker guests have been waiting up to 30 minutes just to be seated.


Thanks I think I’m going to do that to be safe. I really wanted breakfast there so I’ll keep looking for an earlier time, but having fop at 10:50 is much better


----------



## dina444444

Haley R said:


> So now I have a ROL package for tusker house at 10:35 and fop FP at 10:50. Is that going to work? I can get tusker house at 11:25 if I have to.


Just a heads up 11:25 will put you at lunch pricing if that matters.


----------



## Haley R

dina444444 said:


> Just a heads up 11:25 will put you at lunch pricing if that matters.


We are on the dining plan so it won't change anything for us, but thanks for the info anyway!
I was able to still keep my 10:35 adr so I'm going to wait and see. I either need an earlier breakfast or a later FOP FP.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

subtchr said:


> We had them for 8:05 this past Wednesday.



Thank you..I was worried they were not distributing early fp like FEA


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Thank you..I was worried they were not distributing early fp like FEA


To clarify, FEA FP windows now are available beginning at park open - 9:00a.


----------



## mesaboy2

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Thank you..I was worried they were not distributing early fp like FEA



This kind of information is kept current in the first few posts of the FP FAQ.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

hiroMYhero said:


> To clarify, FEA FP windows now are available beginning at park open - 9:00a.





mesaboy2 said:


> This kind of information is kept current in the first few posts of the FP FAQ.



Thank you both, I will check it out


----------



## Haley R

hiroMYhero said:


> Tusker at 11:25 is best.
> 
> Some Tusker guests have been waiting up to 30 minutes just to be seated.


I have another question for you if you're able to answer it. I was able to get an 8:30am ADR for TH but it's without ROL. If I cancel the normal ADR, will I be able to get the same time but with the ROL package?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Haley R said:


> I have another question for you if you're able to answer it. I was able to get an 8:30am ADR for TH but it's without ROL. If I cancel the normal ADR, will I be able to get the same time but with the ROL package?


Rather than try this online, you should call the Dining number and ask. They may be able to convert it to the RoL package.


----------



## Haley R

hiroMYhero said:


> Rather than try this online, you should call the Dining number and ask. They may be able to convert it to the RoL package.


I'm kind of struggling with what I should do. Should I keep the 8:30 am ressie? Then I will miss park opening and we were going to go to EE and the safaris then. Otherwise, I can keep waiting for a 10am or we can eat at 11:25. Do you think one of those works better than the other? I've never eaten there so I don't know if lunch or breakfast is better.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Haley R said:


> I'm kind of struggling with what I should do. Should I keep the 8:30 am ressie? Then I will miss park opening and we were going to go to EE and the safaris then. Otherwise, I can keep waiting for a 10am or we can eat at 11:25. Do you think one of those works better than the other? I've never eaten there so I don't know if lunch or breakfast is better.


With an 8:30 ADR, you will be allowed to enter the park a little before 8:00 and will be seated as soon as you check-in. The characters rotate through and you should be out of Tusker by 9:00.

With a mid-morning or later ADR, Guests aren’t being seated on time and some, after they are finally seated, still wait over an hour before the characters rotate to them. The restaurant is seating guests wherever tables are available and not according to the character rotation. Some guests are missing FP windows because they are waiting on characters.

Because you aren’t planning on Pandora at 9:00a, you should be okay for EE and Safari. I think that will be better than a block of 2 hours for a mid-day ADR.


----------



## Haley R

hiroMYhero said:


> With an 8:30 ADR, you will be allowed to enter the park a little before 8:00 and will be seated as soon as you check-in. The characters rotate through and you should be out of Tusker by 9:00.
> 
> With a mid-morning or later ADR, Guests aren’t being seated on time and some, after they are finally seated, still wait over an hour before the characters rotate to them. The restaurant is seating guests wherever tables are available and not according to the character rotation. Some guests are missing FP windows because they are waiting on characters.
> 
> Because you aren’t planning on Pandora at 9:00a, you should be okay for EE and Safari. I think that will be better than a block of 2 hours for a mid-day ADR.


Thank you for all of that information! I am really liking the idea of doing the 8:30 now because of getting in early. We will be at dah the night before and not having to wait to get into ak in the morning would be nice. I’m going to call and see if they can switch it to a rivers of light reservation. Thanks!


----------



## Linkura

OMG...!  Finally found a FOP FP+ on the day I wanted after hundreds of refreshes.  For 12:20 too!  Not too shabby.  I'll probably refresh some to see if I can get an earlier time, but that's pretty dang good for the first one I found!!! So happy!!


----------



## Haley R

Linkura said:


> OMG...!  Finally found a FOP FP+ on the day I wanted after hundreds of refreshes.  For 12:20 too!  Not too shabby.  I'll probably refresh some to see if I can get an earlier time, but that's pretty dang good for the first one I found!!! So happy!!


That’s awesome!


----------



## shb5007

First of all, let me apologize for being lazy...but I have an excuse, I promise!  My wife is currently 25 weeks pregnant (our first), and we will be leaving for Disney next Saturday.  My only wish of this trip, is to ride the Avatar attractions (other than some relaxation and food).  I know this trip will be MUCH different than our previous trips, but I need some help planning our Avatar morning.  I have a FP+ for FOP for 10:30am on Tuesday 11/23/18.  I know my wife can't ride, but I will.  So please help me with a few questions.

1.) We are staying at POFQ.  We hope to ride ROL at opening.  What time should I plan on arriving at AK?

2.) How long should I expect to wait in the FP+ line for FOP around 10:30am?

Thanks so much!  We appreciate it, as we currently are trying to tie up a lot of loose ends!  Ahh!


----------



## subtchr

shb5007 said:


> First of all, let me apologize for being lazy...but I have an excuse, I promise!  My wife is currently 25 weeks pregnant (our first), and we will be leaving for Disney next Saturday.  My only wish of this trip, is to ride the Avatar attractions (other than some relaxation and food).  I know this trip will be MUCH different than our previous trips, but I need some help planning our Avatar morning.  I have a FP+ for FOP for 10:30am on Tuesday *11/23/18*.  I know my wife can't ride, but I will.  So please help me with a few questions.
> 
> 1.) We are staying at POFQ.  We hope to ride *ROL* at opening.  What time should I plan on arriving at AK?
> 
> 2.) How long should I expect to wait in the FP+ line for FOP around 10:30am?
> 
> Thanks so much!  We appreciate it, as we currently are trying to tie up a lot of loose ends!  Ahh!



I am assuming you mean 1/23/18!

1. And here I am assuming you mean NRJ (Na'vi River Journey)? If the park opens at 9:00, you really don't need to be there before 9 to have a short wait on NRJ.

2. We did FP or rider swap 5-6 times for FoP last week, at all times of day. Never waited more than 5-10 minutes to be loaded into a room, but the preshow and show take 15-20 minutes more.

It's such an awesome ride -- have fun!


----------



## maalca23

Linkura said:


> OMG...!  Finally found a FOP FP+ on the day I wanted after hundreds of refreshes.  For 12:20 too!  Not too shabby.  I'll probably refresh some to see if I can get an earlier time, but that's pretty dang good for the first one I found!!! So happy!!


How far out is your trip?  We leave in 47 days, and I am still trying to get a FOP for the second day?  Just wondering.  Thanks!


----------



## ALMinVA

I searched the threads but couldn't find an answer. My son wants to make an AVATAR and I understand appointments are first come first serve. Has anyone had luck getting an appointment when requesting one and arriving around early afternoon?
Thanks!


----------



## Linkura

maalca23 said:


> How far out is your trip?  We leave in 47 days, and I am still trying to get a FOP for the second day?  Just wondering.  Thanks!


Trip begins Sunday March 4th, AK day is the 5th.  Also, I'm going solo, so I only needed one to show up.

I'm expecting more people to cancel their FPs in the last couple weeks/days leading up, much like ADRs.  I wouldn't go nuts looking now.... even though I did.


----------



## Haley R

Linkura said:


> Trip begins Sunday March 4th, AK day is the 5th.  Also, I'm going solo, so I only needed one to show up.
> 
> I'm expecting more people to cancel their FPs in the last couple weeks/days leading up, much like ADRs.  I wouldn't go nuts looking now.... even though I did.


I did too lol. But I guess it paid off because I was able to modify  it much earlier.


----------



## erij11

Linkura said:


> Trip begins Sunday March 4th, AK day is the 5th.  Also, I'm going solo, so I only needed one to show up.
> 
> I'm expecting more people to cancel their FPs in the last couple weeks/days leading up, much like ADRs.  I wouldn't go nuts looking now.... even though I did.



That's so awesome! I'll be there the same day but was only able to get an evening FOP FP. What time was your previous FP? Did you have any other FP scheduled? I'm wondering because I think the system won't let me see earlier FOP FP times because I already have 2 early FP. Is this correct? I'd really like to get this earlier and I'm searching for 2.


----------



## Haley R

erij11 said:


> That's so awesome! I'll be there the same day but was only able to get an evening FOP FP. What time was your previous FP? Did you have any other FP scheduled? I'm wondering because I think the system won't let me see earlier FOP FP times because I already have 2 early FP. Is this correct? I'd really like to get this earlier and I'm searching for 2.


It should still show them. They will give the option to cancel the other experience. I think on mine if the time overlaps there is a blue square around the time. That’s how it works on my app at least.


----------



## erij11

Haley R said:


> It should still show them. They will give the option to cancel the other experience. I think on mine if the time overlaps there is a blue square around the time. That’s how it works on my app at least.



Thank you, Haley. It seems like that's the way it worked when I did my original FP at 60 days out.  Maybe the fact that I'm not seeing them means there are none available. I was confused about that. I'll keep trying. Thank you again!


----------



## ThistleMae

Haley R said:


> It should still show them. They will give the option to cancel the other experience. I think on mine if the time overlaps there is a blue square around the time. That’s how it works on my app at least.


Yes, the times can't overlap or it will tell you it will be replacing something else, and show you what it will replace....but Haley's right you can still see what's available.


----------



## vicb

Does anyone know how AK will be later in the day (say 4pm and beyond) on a day that has morning emh?  We are thinking of scheduling our fp selections for late afternoon/eve and doing something else (pool, Springs or Epcot cruising) earlier in that day.  This would be on a Sat. in early May.   Our priorities are to see Pandora (the two rides if possible),  Everest and Rivers of Light.


----------



## Linkura

erij11 said:


> That's so awesome! I'll be there the same day but was only able to get an evening FOP FP. What time was your previous FP? Did you have any other FP scheduled? I'm wondering because I think the system won't let me see earlier FOP FP times because I already have 2 early FP. Is this correct? I'd really like to get this earlier and I'm searching for 2.


It replaced NRJ at 10:05 am.

I dunno, when I was refreshing my butt off, I noticed that they wouldn't display times for rides when I already had an FP scheduled. Originally my FP were 9:05 for KS, 10:05 for NRJ, and 11:10 or something for Mickey and Minnie. I noticed stuff like Primeval Whirl that should have FP always available show as not available during those times. Got rid of M&M when I noticed it. Weird that others are having different experiences. I know it would show those times when initially booking my FP, but not when modifying.


----------



## erij11

Linkura said:


> It replaced NRJ at 10:05 am.
> 
> I dunno, when I was refreshing my butt off, I noticed that they wouldn't display times for rides when I already had an FP scheduled. Originally my FP were 9:05 for KS, 10:05 for NRJ, and 11:10 or something for Mickey and Minnie. I noticed stuff like Primeval Whirl that should have FP always available show as not available during those times. Got rid of M&M when I noticed it. Weird that others are having different experiences. I know it would show those times when initially booking my FP, but not when modifying.



This is definitely what is happening with me.  I'm not seeing conflicting times when I try to modify.  I would only see conflicting times when I did my original FP.  I think I will move the other early FP that I have to a later time to see what happens over the next few days.  The 2 that I have are the Lion King show and Kali.  I can always do standby for Lion King and Kali is not a must.  Thanks so much for sharing your experience!


----------



## Linkura

erij11 said:


> This is definitely what is happening with me.  I'm not seeing conflicting times when I try to modify.  I would only see conflicting times when I did my original FP.  I think I will move the other early FP that I have to a later time to see what happens over the next few days.  The 2 that I have are the Lion King show and Kali.  I can always do standby for Lion King and Kali is not a must.  Thanks so much for sharing your experience!


You probably won't have an issue re-obtaining those FPs if you dump them. They are pretty low priority. I'd definitely dump them for now. I would have dumped my KS FP but chances seemed low that someone would dump a 9am FOP and KS is somewhat popular- and I just love it- so I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## Haley R

Linkura said:


> You probably won't have an issue re-obtaining those FPs if you dump them. They are pretty low priority. I'd definitely dump them for now. I would have dumped my KS FP but chances seemed low that someone would dump a 9am FOP and KS is somewhat popular- and I just love it- so I didn't want to risk it.


Were you using the app or a computer? Also, what time does ak open the day you are going? Idk if I would waste a FP on KS that early in the morning


----------



## rteetz

Back from another successful vacation. Visited Pandora twice but neither at night. Mainly because I had to go to bed early most nights on this trip. Pandora remains busy but also remains my favorite land in a WDW theme park right now.


----------



## kungaloosh22

rteetz said:


> Back from another successful vacation. Visited Pandora twice but neither at night. Mainly because I had to go to bed early most nights on this trip. Pandora remains busy but also remains my favorite land in a WDW theme park right now.



Wow Ryan, look at all those medals! Looks heavy! Congrats on completing the Dopey challenge. 

I'll be visiting Pandora for the first time next week. So excited!


----------



## Nole95

Visited Pandora for the first time last Thursday.  AK was packed and the standby for FOP was over four hours long.  Really makes it tough to get around parts of Pandora when those lines are snaked around everywhere.  Other than that, the place looks great.

I have to say that FOP definitely lived up to the hype, and was a great ride.  The worst part of the ride was the absolutely awful pre-show videos.  Just not good at all.  If there was one thing that can try to make better, it would be that.  You'd think Disney could have found someone who could act a little better than that.  I can see why the standby lines are so long because the pre-show pieces take awhile.

We had FPs, and even though the standby was over 4 hours long at that point, it took us only about 35 minutes from the time we entered until we walked out.


----------



## ctfamily

Our trip is next week Sat to Thurs, we dropped the ball on the FP window and I for one am definitely not rope drop material, getting up 5AM every day to catch a train had me looking forward to some ZZZZZZ.  Make me feel better about the pre-park close strategy for Pandora FOP, are we talking walk on to 60mins when folks use this approach? Thanks all for posting so much great info.


----------



## subtchr

ctfamily said:


> Our trip is next week Sat to Thurs, we dropped the ball on the FP window and I for one am definitely not rope drop material, getting up 5AM every day to catch a train had me looking forward to some ZZZZZZ.  Make me feel better about the pre-park close strategy for Pandora FOP, are we talking walk on to 60mins when folks use this approach? Thanks all for posting so much great info.



Definitely not walk-on. Could be 60-90 minutes, could be less, with the lower crowds expected next week. My son and daughter in law did it on New Years Day, the posted wait was still 125 minutes, and they were on in about 60. Admittedly, it was a cold and rainy day and night.


----------



## Linkura

Haley R said:


> Were you using the app or a computer? Also, what time does ak open the day you are going? Idk if I would waste a FP on KS that early in the morning


I used both.  But the winning refresh came from the computer.

It's an EMH day, so open at 8.  I really don't have anything else I want to use a FP on.  EE is too rough for me, I hate Dinosaur and Primeval Whirl, don't want to do the shows, Kali, or ROL. Will probably grab a M&M FP once all is firmed up with FOP.


----------



## Haley R

Linkura said:


> I used both.  But the winning refresh came from the computer.
> 
> It's an EMH day, so open at 8.  I really don't have anything else I want to use a FP on.  EE is too rough for me, I hate Dinosaur and Primeval Whirl, don't want to do the shows, Kali, or ROL. Will probably grab a M&M FP once all is firmed up with FOP.


I think dinosaur is super rough! We are still doing it because my niece has never done it but it’s not a ride I like. I’ve never seen the Nemo show so I got a FP for that and our other FP is for Kali. I’ve never done Kali before either.


----------



## ThistleMae

Haley R said:


> I think dinosaur is super rough! We are still doing it because my niece has never done it but it’s not a ride I like. I’ve never seen the Nemo show so I got a FP for that and our other FP is for Kali. I’ve never done Kali before either.


We are skipping Kali because we don't want to get wet.  We did it in June and it was great...because it was super hot out and it cooled us off.  Not sure what we are looking at for weather.


----------



## Haley R

ThistleMae said:


> We are skipping Kali because we don't want to get wet.  We did it in June and it was great...because it was super hot out and it cooled us off.  Not sure what we are looking at for weather.


It was hot last year when we went that first week of March so I'm hoping for the same. When I asked our niece what rides she liked at AK that was the one she was most excited about. I'm bringing a poncho and flip flops so I won't get wet.


----------



## ThistleMae

Haley R said:


> It was hot last year when we went that first week of March so I'm hoping for the same. When I asked our niece what rides she liked at AK that was the one she was most excited about. I'm bringing a poncho and flip flops so I won't get wet.


What do you call hot?  I'm planning on bringing sandals and sneakers, and tank tops and some long sleeve and jeans for at night.


----------



## Haley R

ThistleMae said:


> What do you call hot?  I'm planning on bringing sandals and sneakers, and tank tops and some long sleeve and jeans for at night.


Like in the 80's. It was VERY hot compared to the Midwest at that time of year. If I remember correctly, it was snowing when we left our airport to go to Orlando. DH got sunburnt on the back of his neck and his nose. I also got sunburnt from swimming during the day.


----------



## Linkura

I was there the first week of March as well.  But I was there the few actually seasonable days in the upper 70s/low 80s.  Before and after, it was very hot.  Got super lucky.


----------



## ThistleMae

Haley R said:


> Like in the 80's. It was VERY hot compared to the Midwest at that time of year. If I remember correctly, it was snowing when we left our airport to go to Orlando. DH got sunburnt on the back of his neck and his nose. I also got sunburnt from swimming during the day.


That would be so awesome!  Here's hoping.  I'm still bringing jeans just in case it gets cool at night...I guess the weather can be pretty unpredictable this time of year...or when we are going, from what I hear.


----------



## Haley R

ThistleMae said:


> That would be so awesome!  Here's hoping.  I'm still bringing jeans just in case it gets cool at night...I guess the weather can be pretty unpredictable this time of year...or when we are going, from what I hear.


I bring one pair of jeans and one pair of sweatpants. Then I bring one hoodie and one light jacket. We were really cold one morning waiting to get into MK and that was the same day that DH got sunburnt. It just changes dramatically between morning/afternoon/night. We took that afternoon to go to Tom Sawyer Island and I wished I had worn a tank top. I was sweating so bad and rolled my sleeves up to my shoulders.


----------



## Haley R

Linkura said:


> I was there the first week of March as well.  But I was there the few actually seasonable days in the upper 70s/low 80s.  Before and after, it was very hot.  Got super lucky.


Oh, I loved it being hot! It was so nice to be able to go swimming and feel the sun for once compared to our winter wonderland.


----------



## Linkura

Haley R said:


> I bring one pair of jeans and one pair of sweatpants. Then I bring one hoodie and one light jacket. We were really cold one morning waiting to get into MK and that was the same day that DH got sunburnt. It just changes dramatically between morning/afternoon/night. We took that afternoon to go to Tom Sawyer Island and I wished I had worn a tank top. I was sweating so bad and rolled my sleeves up to my shoulders.


Yup, mornings and nights can be cool.  Just bring a sweatshirt or hoodie and you'll be fine.


----------



## Linkura

Can someone review my NRJ RD 8AM EMH plan and make sure I'm not missing anything?  Thanks.

The plan is to get up early and get a good breakfast at the Pop food court when they open at 6am (they claim to serve Mickey Waffles at 6 per the site), not really rushing.  Then shortly before 6:30am head on over to the buses and catch the next one that shows up provided it isn't super late or anything.  Doesn't seem like a taxi or Lyft is necessary since I won't be doing FOP at RD- unless of course it's well after 7 and there's no signs of a bus.  I have heard that for FOP, you should stay close to the right of the Pandora line masses- so does it make sense for me to be on the left side then for NRJ?


----------



## BigRed98

ALMinVA said:


> I searched the threads but couldn't find an answer. My son wants to make an AVATAR and I understand appointments are first come first serve. Has anyone had luck getting an appointment when requesting one and arriving around early afternoon?
> Thanks!



You shouldn’t have a hard time getting an appointment that fits your schedule.


----------



## ALMinVA

BigRed98 said:


> You shouldn’t have a hard time getting an appointment that fits your schedule.


Thank you!
We are attending Disney After Hours on Friday night the 26th, have Avatar fast passes for Sunday the 28th. AK has EMM on Saturday but 27th which I was going to get up and go purposely to get an Avatar making appointment but I would much rather just do it on Sunday when we have the fast passes.


----------



## maalca23

BigRed98 said:


> You shouldn’t have a hard time getting an appointment that fits your schedule.


What is "Making an Avatar"?  We leave in 45 days and have 3 AK days.  Want to make the most of it.  Thanks.


----------



## cigar95

dina444444 said:


> You don't want to be in the first 50 or so people into the queue. When the standby queue goes to the first part of the inside queue it has the ability to be routed into the FP queue at that point so they send the first guest of the day through into the FP side of the queue. So if you want to see the actual queue you don't want to be in that first batch of people.


I know this is a couple weeks old now, but just wanted to add that the FP queue (actually more like the single-rider queue) gets used for standby for an hour or more at open - if one wants to see the full queue - and I do but haven't managed it yet - there's no good option at park open that I know of.  (If this has changed recently, I stand corrected and welcome the news.)


----------



## BigRed98

maalca23 said:


> What is "Making an Avatar"?  We leave in 45 days and have 3 AK days.  Want to make the most of it.  Thanks.


 
In Pandora there’s a gift shop called Windtraders. In windtraders you can customize your own avatar figure for $75. You set up an appointment and then during your appointment they scan your face and you can customize your avatar hair, eyes, and face paint. Hope this helps! Here’s a link about it from the Disney website: 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-avatar-maker-in-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## BigRed98

ALMinVA said:


> Thank you!
> We are attending Disney After Hours on Friday night the 26th, have Avatar fast passes for Sunday the 28th. AK has EMM on Saturday but 27th which I was going to get up and go purposely to get an Avatar making appointment but I would much rather just do it on Sunday when we have the fast passes.



If your planning at least to stay half a day at AK then you should be able to customize your avatar the same day as your fast passes.


----------



## KEW

cigar95 said:


> I know this is a couple weeks old now, but just wanted to add that the FP queue (actually more like the single-rider queue) gets used for standby for an hour or more at open - if one wants to see the full queue - and I do but haven't managed it yet - there's no good option at park open that I know of.  (If this has changed recently, I stand corrected and welcome the news.)



But...you can still see the avatar in the tube if you know where and when to look...even if it's in the next room. At least it isn't full of waiting people so you can see it unobstructed, except for the window.

I did want to see the full-size avatar...but I didn't want to wait in that line if I could help it...a view from far away was okay by me. It isn't the clearest view...but it is there.


----------



## ThistleMae

It's cool but not worth waiting 2 or more hours to see it.


----------



## rteetz

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/the-disboards-top-10-threads-of-2017/

Number 7 thread of the year!!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/the-disboards-top-10-threads-of-2017/
> 
> Number 7 thread of the year!!! Thanks everyone!



You deserve it!

Surprised how high the threads about the Beach/Yacht Club and Pop Century rooms are.


----------



## Haley R

Tonyz said:


> You deserve it!
> 
> Surprised how high the threads about the Beach/Yacht Club and Pop Century rooms are.


I believe the pop century with how different the refurbishments make the rooms look. What’s going on at beach/yacht club?


----------



## PolyRob

Haley R said:


> I believe the pop century with how different the refurbishments make the rooms look. What’s going on at beach/yacht club?


Yacht Club just finished a room refurb and the conference center is expanding


----------



## Haley R

PolyRob said:


> Yacht Club just finished a room refurb and the conference center is expanding


Oh okay I didn’t know that. I actually didn’t even know there was a conference center at yacht club.


----------



## Linkura

Linkura said:


> Can someone review my NRJ RD 8AM EMH plan and make sure I'm not missing anything?  Thanks.
> 
> The plan is to get up early and get a good breakfast at the Pop food court when they open at 6am (they claim to serve Mickey Waffles at 6 per the site), not really rushing.  Then shortly before 6:30am head on over to the buses and catch the next one that shows up provided it isn't super late or anything.  Doesn't seem like a taxi or Lyft is necessary since I won't be doing FOP at RD- unless of course it's well after 7 and there's no signs of a bus.  I have heard that for FOP, you should stay close to the right of the Pandora line masses- so does it make sense for me to be on the left side then for NRJ?


Should I assume this is ok since no one said anything?


----------



## twebber55

Linkura said:


> Should I assume this is ok since no one said anything?


if you re rope dropping navi you shouldnt have an issue
95% of the people who show up at rope drop are going to FOP


----------



## Linkura

twebber55 said:


> if you re rope dropping navi you shouldnt have an issue
> 95% of the people who show up at rope drop are going to FOP


Thanks.  I know that, but I just wanted reassurance.   So glad I got a FOP FP after refreshing so many times!


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Argh, I have had zero luck finding 2 FOP fastpasses on February 21st.  Zippo.  Any strategy ideas, just log on and refresh all day long?  I think I'm 40 days out, better to wait to closer to the date and try?


----------



## Linkura

chloelovesdisney said:


> Argh, I have had zero luck finding 2 FOP fastpasses on February 21st.  Zippo.  Any strategy ideas, just log on and refresh all day long?  I think I'm 40 days out, better to wait to closer to the date and try?


You can continue to try... or just wait.  The closer you get, the better chance you'll find something as people firm up plans and cancel.


----------



## 10CJ

cigar95 said:


> I know this is a couple weeks old now, but just wanted to add that the FP queue (actually more like the single-rider queue) gets used for standby for an hour or more at open - if one wants to see the full queue - and I do but haven't managed it yet - there's no good option at park open that I know of.  (If this has changed recently, I stand corrected and welcome the news.)



This is good to know. I was debating attempting standby at park open in order to see the whole queue. I figured I would not be in the very first group of people so I was hoping to miss the rerouting to the FP line but it sounds like it may not be worth even trying at this point. I guress to be determined after I book FPs.


----------



## Haley R

twebber55 said:


> if you re rope dropping navi you shouldnt have an issue
> 95% of the people who show up at rope drop are going to FOP


We are planning on breakfast at 8am and park opens at 9am. Should we head to Navi, ee, or safari first?


----------



## twebber55

Haley R said:


> We are planning on breakfast at 8am and park opens at 9am. Should we head to Navi, ee, or safari first?


navi for sure. is your breakfast at tusker house


----------



## Haley R

twebber55 said:


> navi for sure. is your breakfast at tusker house


Yep it’s at th. We were supposed to eat at 10:35 but I got fop moved up to 10:50. I just hope our niece isn’t too tired that morning after dah the night before :/
Can a 9 yo drink monster lol?


----------



## ThistleMae

Many folks have commented about the queue, and missing it with FP+.  Personally, I'd much rather skip it than wait 2 or more hours to see  Jake floating in a tank.  It's cool but not a must do when the lines are so long.  Other than some hand prints on the walls I really didn't think it was that great.  Just another opinion.


----------



## Eccle

chloelovesdisney said:


> Argh, I have had zero luck finding 2 FOP fastpasses on February 21st.  Zippo.  Any strategy ideas, just log on and refresh all day long?  I think I'm 40 days out, better to wait to closer to the date and try?


Look now! Parks hours have changed from 15th feb onwards and there are FPs available, generally either between 8-9am or after 7pm. On the 21st there are various times available from 7pm


----------



## Haley R

Eccle said:


> Look now! Parks hours have changed from 15th feb onwards and there are FPs available, generally either between 8-9am or after 7pm. On the 21st there are various times available from 7pm


Thanks for posting about hours. One of our closing times for an mk day changed from 8pm to 11pm.


----------



## ginny65

We are staying offsite for the first time and are going to AK one day.  Will we be able to do Flight of Passage and Navi River Journey if we can't obtain FPs?  We are going in the middle of May on a non-EMH day.  We would also like to do the night time Kilimanjaro Safari


----------



## Eccle

ginny65 said:


> We are staying offsite for the first time and are going to AK one day.  Will we be able to do Flight of Passage and Navi River Journey if we can't obtain FPs?  We are going in the middle of May on a non-EMH day.  We would also like to do the night time Kilimanjaro Safari


From what I've read, your best bet would be to get to the park an hour before opening, do FoP first then Navi River after (though you will probably be able to fastpass that).


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Eccle said:


> Look now! Parks hours have changed from 15th feb onwards and there are FPs available, generally either between 8-9am or after 7pm. On the 21st there are various times available from 7pm



THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was able to get them for 7:30p!!!!


----------



## chloelovesdisney

I think lots of folks are trying to get onto the site, Stitch ate my page a dozen times before I got through.


----------



## BigRed98

chloelovesdisney said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was able to get them for 7:30p!!!!



Enjoy, it’s a great ride!


----------



## EBM1228

I was able to get a fast pass for FOP! AK was scheduled to open at 9 with EM hour starting at 8 but they moved EM hour to 7 for an opening at 8. Fast passes were available for 8-9 am


----------



## Haley R

Is it likely that they will open ak earlier than 9 on March 2? We have breakfast at 8 but I won’t do it if we don’t get in early.


----------



## Eccle

chloelovesdisney said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was able to get them for 7:30p!!!!


Yay! Glad you were able to get them


----------



## Linkura

Eccle said:


> From what I've read, your best bet would be to get to the park an hour before opening, do FoP first then Navi River after (though you will probably be able to fastpass that).


Actually more like 90 minutes if you're RDing FOP.



Haley R said:


> Is it likely that they will open ak earlier than 9 on March 2? We have breakfast at 8 but I won’t do it if we don’t get in early.


Doubt it.  I think these increased hours for Feb are because of school vacations/Presidents' Day week crowds.


----------



## Haley R

Linkura said:


> Actually more like 90 minutes if you're RDing FOP.
> 
> 
> Doubt it.  I think these increased hours for Feb are because of school vacations/Presidents' Day week crowds.


Okay thanks. I’m kind of excited to try breakfast before the park opens. Never done it before and it sounds like we won’t have to wait nearly as long for characters.


----------



## maalca23

So I am confused.  We will be at AK on 26 Feb.  EMH morning 0800 - 0900.  When I go to make FP, it only list 0900, vice 0800.  Why is the hour from 0800 - 0900 not listed in FP+ as an option?


----------



## JETSDAD

maalca23 said:


> So I am confused.  We will be at AK on 26 Feb.  EMH morning 0800 - 0900.  When I go to make FP, it only list 0900, vice 0800.  Why is the hour from 0800 - 0900 not listed in FP+ as an option?


There are no FP's during EMH.


----------



## lorli

What is the wait time for Na'vi at rope drop?


----------



## WaterLinds

We're headed to AK February 12 by our current plan. We were initially staying offsite so I couldn't book early, and by the time we scored a room at POFQ it was 31 days out so we didn't gain much FP advantage that way!

Got Navi FP for late afternoon, and have been furiously refreshing for either an earlier time there or the rare chance of FOP, but no luck yet. Our group is 5 people--should I be splitting us into 2 and 3 when refreshing for better odds? We have a toddler who is too short to ride as well so technically would be eligible for rider swap if only a few of us get FP, I guess, although the plan was to get everyone booked and just ride in 2 shifts.

We're doing EMM the next day so I'm not sure we're up for rope drop that morning. And the toddler may be too exhausted for us to all survive until park close for that strategy, although if we fail at FP maybe we'll split up so at least some of us can ride that way...really hoping for FP to make life a little easier!


----------



## JETSDAD

WaterLinds said:


> We're headed to AK February 12 by our current plan. We were initially staying offsite so I couldn't book early, and by the time we scored a room at POFQ it was 31 days out so we didn't gain much FP advantage that way!
> 
> Got Navi FP for late afternoon, and have been furiously refreshing for either an earlier time there or the rare chance of FOP, but no luck yet. Our group is 5 people--should I be splitting us into 2 and 3 when refreshing for better odds? We have a toddler who is too short to ride as well so technically would be eligible for rider swap if only a few of us get FP, I guess, although the plan was to get everyone booked and just ride in 2 shifts.
> 
> We're doing EMM the next day so I'm not sure we're up for rope drop that morning. And the toddler may be too exhausted for us to all survive until park close for that strategy, although if we fail at FP maybe we'll split up so at least some of us can ride that way...really hoping for FP to make life a little easier!


I'd probably keep trying for 5 but splitting can work...the trouble would be getting overlapping times. You will likely have a much better chance of finding a FP much closer to the date. The night before and day of tend to see more movement.


----------



## Haley R

WaterLinds said:


> We're headed to AK February 12 by our current plan. We were initially staying offsite so I couldn't book early, and by the time we scored a room at POFQ it was 31 days out so we didn't gain much FP advantage that way!
> 
> Got Navi FP for late afternoon, and have been furiously refreshing for either an earlier time there or the rare chance of FOP, but no luck yet. Our group is 5 people--should I be splitting us into 2 and 3 when refreshing for better odds? We have a toddler who is too short to ride as well so technically would be eligible for rider swap if only a few of us get FP, I guess, although the plan was to get everyone booked and just ride in 2 shifts.
> 
> We're doing EMM the next day so I'm not sure we're up for rope drop that morning. And the toddler may be too exhausted for us to all survive until park close for that strategy, although if we fail at FP maybe we'll split up so at least some of us can ride that way...really hoping for FP to make life a little easier!


When I was looking for a party of 4 I originally split us into 2 and 2. I found an earlier time for fop for 2 people. Before accepting it, I went back and changed it to 4 people and was able to get it for our whole party.


----------



## WaterLinds

Yeah, I expect I'll be spending much of the day/evening before refreshing on my phone while at Epcot! I had actually planned to wait to retry until closer to the date, then I saw several posts from people who got lucky further out and started to get obsessive about it.  maybe I'll let it go for a few days!

It's good to know that it might not be impossible to get 5 together even at this point, though.


----------



## Haley R

So I'm a little confused. It says the park ours for AK on March 2 are 9am-8pm. There used to only be one showing of ROL at 7:15 pm, but now it shows that there is one at 8:30 pm also. How can there be a ROL show at 8:30 if the park closes at 8?


----------



## HydroGuy

Haley R said:


> So I'm a little confused. It says the park ours for AK on March 2 are 9am-8pm. There used to only be one showing of ROL at 7:15 pm, but now it shows that there is one at 8:30 pm also. How can there be a ROL show at 8:30 if the park closes at 8?


I just answered this same question from you that you posted in another thread:


HydroGuy said:


> When there is a closing time for parks, that does not mean everything is shut down. Rides keep going for those already in line. Dining keeps going for those already eating. Stores stay open quite awhile. People will still be in the parks for an hour or more. So shows can happen after the parks have their official closing hour.


----------



## Loveslsu

I have a 8 am Tusker breakfast for Feb 15 (9 am open).  I have a FP+ for FoP at 940 so that is covered.  I am worried the line will be really long for navi once we leave Tusker.  I had planned to have breakfast then head over to Navi around 9 but will the line already be too long (45m-hour)?   I was thinking of cancelling the breakfast and just do rope drop getting there around 8:30 and going to Pandora first.  Our priorities that day are EE and to see pandora and any insight/information is appreciated.


----------



## marciemi

Loveslsu said:


> I had planned to have breakfast then head over to Navi around 9 but will the line already be too long (45m-hour)?   I was thinking of cancelling the breakfast and just do rope drop getting there around 8:30 and going to Pandora first.


  We just did AK a little over a week ago.  Got caught up in traffic and didn't get into the park until about 9:15.  Went right to Navi and it was a 20 minute wait then (posted, I actually think a bit shorter).  So I really think you'd be okay as long as you don't dawdle at breakfast.  if you're there by 9 you should be more than fine I would think.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Loveslsu said:


> I have a 8 am Tusker breakfast for Feb 15 (9 am open).  I have a FP+ for FoP at 940 so that is covered.  I am worried the line will be really long for navi once we leave Tusker.  I had planned to have breakfast then head over to Navi around 9 but will the line already be too long (45m-hour)?   I was thinking of cancelling the breakfast and just do rope drop getting there around 8:30 and going to Pandora first.  Our priorities that day are EE and to see pandora and any insight/information is appreciated.


I did this exact plan in December and it was fine. We waited 10 minutes for Navi, but we were done eating and on our way to Pandora by 8:45. You will be fine and tusker house food was fantastic!!


----------



## Haley R

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I did this exact plan in December and it was fine. We waited 10 minutes for Navi, but we were done eating and on our way to Pandora by 8:45. You will be fine and tusker house food was fantastic!!


What did you go to after Navi? I might be doing an 8 am th and going to Navi.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Haley R said:


> What did you go to after Navi? I might be doing an 8 am th and going to Navi.


We had a 9:40 FP for FOP so we walked around pandora and took pics until 9:35 when our FP could be used. Then we headed over to EE and did single rider line and then went over by Dinoland. If you don’t have a FOP FP that soon after you could hit the safari with relatively short waits still. We had a FP so it wasn’t a priority to head back in that direction right away.


----------



## Haley R

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> We had a 9:40 FP for FOP so we walked around pandora and took pics until 9:35 when our FP could be used. Then we headed over to EE and did single rider line and then went over by Dinoland. If you don’t have a FOP FP that soon after you could hit the safari with relatively short waits still. We had a FP so it wasn’t a priority to head back in that direction right away.


Okay thanks! I was actually thinking about doing the Safari after Navi and then ee after the Safari.


----------



## Loveslsu

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I did this exact plan in December and it was fine. We waited 10 minutes for Navi, but we were done eating and on our way to Pandora by 8:45. You will be fine and tusker house food was fantastic!!


Thank you Elsaspiritanimal and Marcimi.  I am so glad I posted here before cancelling!  We have never done Tusker so that should be fun and my husband is a big breakfast eater!  
Someone mentioned a shortcut path that is sometimes open.  Is that open in the mornings?


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Loveslsu said:


> Thank you Elsaspiritanimal and Marcimi.  I am so glad I posted here before cancelling!  We have never done Tusker so that should be fun and my husband is a big breakfast eater!
> Someone mentioned a shortcut path that is sometimes open.  Is that open in the mornings?


It is usually closed until 10:30 or so. They have a sign telling you to go the normal route. We had to take the “long” way around and it was still fine.


----------



## julezdisney

I'm sure this has been asked, and I apologize for the redundancy, but after 457 pages - I just can't find this exact answer. If I have a 7:50 FP for Navi River will there I EVER be able to have a FP for FOP? I have seen threads saying you can't hold FP for both attractions, but they are from back when the park opened so I'm confused about this whole "tiered" concept...


----------



## Eccle

julezdisney said:


> I'm sure this has been asked, and I apologize for the redundancy, but after 457 pages - I just can't find this exact answer. If I have a 7:50 FP for Navi River will there I EVER be able to have a FP for FOP? I have seen threads saying you can't hold FP for both attractions, but they are from back when the park opened so I'm confused about this whole "tiered" concept...


I think you could have FoP as a 4th FP on the day if one is available, but you can't have both as your original 3 on the same day. If you can get one, you'd be better with FoP as your fast pass


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Eccle said:


> I think you could have FoP as a 4th FP on the day if one is available, but you can't have both as your original 3 on the same day. If you can get one, you'd be better with FoP as your fast pass


Yes you can get it as a 4th fast pass or try and keep modifying the Navi fast pass to get FOP instead.


----------



## julezdisney

Eccle said:


> I think you could have FoP as a 4th FP on the day if one is available, but you can't have both as your original 3 on the same day. If you can get one, you'd be better with FoP as your fast pass





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Yes you can get it as a 4th fast pass or try and keep modifying the Navi fast pass to get FOP instead.



Ok, thank you! We have a FP for Everest right at opening at 9am so once that's used then I can just keep refreshing like a madwoman for the rest of the day then, I guess. There was nothing available for the day I'm going at ANY time to snag as one of my 1st 3... Today was my 30 day (I'm offsite).


----------



## BigRed98

julezdisney said:


> Ok, thank you! We have a FP for Everest right at opening at 9am so once that's used then I can just keep refreshing like a madwoman for the rest of the day then, I guess. There was nothing available for the day I'm going at ANY time to snag as one of my 1st 3... Today was my 30 day (I'm offsite).



You have to use all three of your fast passes to get a 4th one.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

julezdisney said:


> Ok, thank you! We have a FP for Everest right at opening at 9am so once that's used then I can just keep refreshing like a madwoman for the rest of the day then, I guess. There was nothing available for the day I'm going at ANY time to snag as one of my 1st 3... Today was my 30 day (I'm offsite).



You can't book a 4th until you have used your 3rd or the time has expired on it.


----------



## julezdisney

chloelovesdisney said:


> You can't book a 4th until you have used your 3rd or the time has expired on it.


Oh ok. So then yeah, there's no way I'll get a fp for fop then. Good to know now I guess


----------



## tjkrk

How long can we expect to wait in line for Flight of Passage WITH a FP on a lower crowd level day (level 4)?


----------



## ThistleMae

julezdisney said:


> Ok, thank you! We have a FP for Everest right at opening at 9am so once that's used then I can just keep refreshing like a madwoman for the rest of the day then, I guess. There was nothing available for the day I'm going at ANY time to snag as one of my 1st 3... Today was my 30 day (I'm offsite).


It will be super hard to get a FP for FOP, it's just still super popular.  This summer we stayed off site and wasn't able to get one.  We waited 2+ hours in the line.  It was worth it but I've never waited that long for any rides.  It was tough.


----------



## marciemi

tjkrk said:


> How long can we expect to wait in line for Flight of Passage WITH a FP on a lower crowd level day (level 4)?


Usually about 15-20 minutes, including 2 preshows (under 5 min each).  However, if a theater is down (or was earlier in the day), I have waited as long as 40 minutes.  Also, once, we went through both preshows, then into the chamber, then they had technical issues and we had to go back in the line area and then go through both preshows again (ugh) before riding.  But I'd say most times I've ridden it's been around 25 minutes total from stepping in line to getting off the ride.


----------



## 10CJ

If we want to see Pandora at night how much time should we plan to spend? would we have enough time to check things out between a 4:50 Tiffins reservation (ROL package) and an 8:45 ROL show.


----------



## Linkura

10CJ said:


> If we want to see Pandora at night how much time should we plan to spend? would we have enough time to check things out between a 4:50 Tiffins reservation (ROL package) and an 8:45 ROL show.


That sounds like plenty of time!


----------



## 10CJ

Linkura said:


> That sounds like plenty of time!



Great, thanks!


----------



## nicolispicoli

Apologies if this has been discussed in this thread. Is going at closing still a good idea or does everyone now have that same idea?

Initially, I was anti rope drop after looking at the videos, the sea of people was giving me anxiety. That said, we have a group of 11 and will likely decide if we're willing to do RD the night before based on the kids, etc. If we don't RD, my plan was to try the closing thing or sadly skip FoP all together as the kids will likely combust in any line longer than an hour. Our one day at AK is 2/21, so I am expecting it to be busy as it's presidents week.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

nicolispicoli said:


> Apologies if this has been discussed in this thread. Is going at closing still a good idea or does everyone now have that same idea?
> 
> Initially, I was anti rope drop after looking at the videos, the sea of people was giving me anxiety. That said, we have a group of 11 and will likely decide if we're willing to do RD the night before based on the kids, etc. If we don't RD, my plan was to try the closing thing or sadly skip FoP all together as the kids will likely combust in any line longer than an hour. Our one day at AK is 2/21, so I am expecting it to be busy as it's presidents week.



We're going to AK that day for the afternoon/evening to see Pandora at night, RoL, etc., and also hoping the wait at closing won't be super long for Na'vi.  We're starting the day at Epcot, it's only a quick 4 night trip so trying to fit a lot into each day.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## nicolispicoli

chloelovesdisney said:


> We're going to AK that day for the afternoon/evening to see Pandora at night, RoL, etc., and also hoping the wait at closing won't be super long for Na'vi.  We're starting the day at Epcot, it's only a quick 4 night trip so trying to fit a lot into each day.



I hear you! We've only got two park days (one day MK, one day AK) and I've never been to WDW before  I feel like despite not wanting to wait forever, FoP is a must when I don't know when I'll be going back.


----------



## Ensusieasm

nicolispicoli said:


> I hear you! We've only got two park days (one day MK, one day AK) and I've never been to WDW before  I feel like despite not wanting to wait forever, FoP is a must when I don't know when I'll be going back.


Rope drop without a fastpass worked great twice for me this week. I went on a 9am opening, and on an 8am extra magic hour opening.
On both days they let us in about a half hour early. On the 9am opening I rode FOP and was finished at 9am. On the 8am opening day I finished the FOP ride at 8:10. That was today. As soon as I got off the ride I saw that the line had gotten so long and heard a cast member say that the wait was now three hours. And it was still before the park opened to everyone. 
I also had a fast pass at noon and I got right on the ride with no wait. I've ridden it three times so far. It's fantastic, but I wouldn't stand in a line for three hours for any ride. I prefer to get out to the bus stop an hour and a half before park opening. It works like a charm. It was 29 degrees the first morning I tried this approach. It was quite a sight to see everyone bundled up for winter that morning, all braving the cold for a ride on a banshee!


----------



## chloelovesdisney

nicolispicoli said:


> I hear you! We've only got two park days (one day MK, one day AK) and I've never been to WDW before  I feel like despite not wanting to wait forever, FoP is a must when I don't know when I'll be going back.



Let's hope for the best!  If the line is too long I'll skip it. my kid would be just as happy going for an ice cream.


----------



## dina444444

I was here at park opening today. We did NRJ and didn’t get into the park until a little after 9. We had about a 15 min wait. Have an FP to ride FoP today.


----------



## Degli

Checking almost daily for FoP fastpass. Tried 60 days out and nothing still. Gonna be there first week of March. Odds of getting fastpass for 2 people online?


----------



## CJK

Degli said:


> Checking almost daily for fastpass. Tried 60 days out and nothing still. Gonna be there first week of March. Odds of getting fastpass for 2 people online?


We found fast passes for 3 people, 55 days in advance (after finding no availability 60 days in advance)....... I just kept checking several times a day since the 60 day mark and it suddenly popped up! I almost didn't believe it! Keep trying!!


----------



## Degli

CJK said:


> We found fast passes for 3 people, 55 days in advance (after finding no availability 60 days in advance)....... I just kept checking several times a day since the 60 day mark and it suddenly popped up! I almost didn't believe it! Keep trying!!


Will do. Can you tell me what time of day you found the FP and when was the FP issued? Morning, afternoon etc? I heard to check at 10:30 everyday.


----------



## CJK

Degli said:


> Will do. Can you tell me what time of day you found the FP and when was the FP issued? Morning, afternoon etc? I heard to check at 10:30 everyday.


The fast pass availability popped up about 9:30am. The fast pass time is 11:50am. I had checked a couple times around 9:15am and nothing... Tried again around 9:30am and there it was!


----------



## Degli

Thanks


----------



## LglBlonde

↑
I hear you! We've only got two park days (one day MK, one day AK) and I've never been to WDW before  I feel like despite not wanting to wait forever, FoP is a must when I don't know when I'll be going back.
Rope drop without a fastpass worked great twice for me this week. I went on a 9am opening, and on an 8am extra magic hour opening.
On both days they let us in about a half hour early. On the 9am opening I rode FOP and was finished at 9am. On the 8am opening day I finished the FOP ride at 8:10. That was today. As soon as I got off the ride I saw that the line had gotten so long and heard a cast member say that the wait was now three hours. And it was still before the park opened to everyone. 
I also had a fast pass at noon and I got right on the ride with no wait. I've ridden it three times so far. It's fantastic, but I wouldn't stand in a line for three hours for any ride. I prefer to get out to the bus stop an hour and a half before park opening. It works like a charm. It was 29 degrees the first morning I tried this approach. It was quite a sight to see everyone bundled up for winter that morning, all braving the cold for a ride on a banshee!


We have a party of 9 for next Thursday. It's EMH 8a-9a - how early should we arrive at Epcot to be able to get FOP and Navi?  And which should we do first?


----------



## nicolispicoli

Degli said:


> Checking almost daily for FoP fastpass. Tried 60 days out and nothing still. Gonna be there first week of March. Odds of getting fastpass for 2 people online?



I think it's possible, keep checking daily as you have. I have 11 people looking for 2/21 and last week two different times I got sets come up (one for 4 people, one for 2 people). I initially snagged them but freaked out about splitting our group up and messing up our fastpasses for the day, so I modified it back to the original plan. I've checked multiple times a day since then and haven't even had a single pop up. That said, I think you should keep checking as you have, it's possible.


----------



## Haley R

Degli said:


> Will do. Can you tell me what time of day you found the FP and when was the FP issued? Morning, afternoon etc? I heard to check at 10:30 everyday.


I was able to get FOP 63 days out but it wasn't until 5:40 pm. I kept checking about once or twice a day to change it to an earlier time. I was able to move it to 10:50 am which I love, but it messed with my Tusker House ADR. I can't remember exactly what time it was when I changed it to the 10:50, but it was near day 55 or so.


----------



## Linkura

Degli said:


> Will do. Can you tell me what time of day you found the FP and when was the FP issued? Morning, afternoon etc? I heard to check at 10:30 everyday.


The ones issued around 10:30 are for SAME DAY only, not in advance. They may add more FPs in advance, generally if park hours increase. Check the forums regularly a few weeks before your date to see if that happens. Otherwise, there's no real advantage to checking at a specific time of day. Just keep refreshing and trying. I got one for 12:20 about 5 days after my window opened, but it took hundreds of refreshes.

You may also have better luck closer to your day or even same day, as people will be much more likely to change plans the closer they are. It's kind of like how many people cancel ADRs a day or two before their day and others are able to scoop them up.


----------



## AntJulie

Degli said:


> Checking almost daily for FoP fastpass. Tried 60 days out and nothing still. Gonna be there first week of March. Odds of getting fastpass for 2 people online?



I got two this morning for 36 days out. I think it was before 7am when they popped up. I just kept checking randomly all day long. Keep trying, people are constantly changing plans.


----------



## AngiTN

tjkrk said:


> How long can we expect to wait in line for Flight of Passage WITH a FP on a lower crowd level day (level 4)?


Having a FP only eliminates the long stand by line before the merge point. It doesn't eliminate the wait. FP holders go straight in to the area where they sort riders in to lanes (like when they send you in to theater A/B/C in Soarin')
From there, you merge with the stand by riders and then you still have a wait to get in to the preshow#1 room. Usually about a 15 min wait to get in to the first Preshow and then another 15 min for the 2 preshows and the ride. So on avg 30 min. And honestly, crowd levels have no bearing on this portion of the wait. It's pretty much the same every day. The only time it changes is if a theater goes down, which is impossible to predict, of course. 



Degli said:


> Checking almost daily for FoP fastpass. Tried 60 days out and nothing still. Gonna be there first week of March. Odds of getting fastpass for 2 people online?


People cancel trips and change plans all.the.time. Every day. So they pop up. You just have to be lucky. Never quit trying
DH and I have found FP for FoP every day of our trip, by doing a lot of refreshing. Just because people drop their FP/change their plans. We got 2 same day FP on Jan 2 or 3 (I forget which now, we went to AK both days) and that was in addition to the one we booked in advance. Plus we found another but we had plans for dinner that night so we didn't use it. Got a Navi too. These FP weren't even from the daily drop, we weren't out of bed


----------



## Ensusieasm

Degli said:


> Checking almost daily for FoP fastpass. Tried 60 days out and nothing still. Gonna be there first week of March. Odds of getting fastpass for 2 people online?


Get to the park an hour and 15 minutes before opening. They let you into the park 45 min before actual opening time and on to FOP and NRJ 25 to 30 minutes before scheduled opening. I did it 4 times this week.


----------



## MeeskaMooska13

Just wanted to report that FoP fast passes were available today for me at 60+2, as well as, 60+4. I did not try for the other days. The 60+2 availability was a little too late in the day for us (3:55) because we have the HEA Dessert Party so I didn’t take it - we’ll do rope drop, instead on that day.

Edit:  This is for the week before Easter.


----------



## Lost Yeti

Degli said:


> Checking almost daily for FoP fastpass. Tried 60 days out and nothing still. Gonna be there first week of March. Odds of getting fastpass for 2 people online?



I am a big believer in the "If you want it bad enough and work for it, you'll get it" philosophy when it comes to FPs. 

I've lost count as to how many times I've ridden FoP and have only waited in the standby line on two occasions. Only acquired two at the 60-day mark. The rest have been <30 days ahead of time with the vast majority acquired either the day before or day of. I say this not to brag but to give hope!

That being said, most FPs have been for a party of two or one. VERY hard to get it for 3 or more but not impossible.


----------



## MeeskaMooska13

MeeskaMooska13 said:


> Just wanted to report that FoP fast passes were available today for me at 60+2, as well as, 60+4. I did not try for the other days. The 60+2 availability was a little too late in the day for us (3:55) because we have the HEA Dessert Party so I didn’t take it - we’ll do rope drop, instead on that day.
> 
> Edit:  This is for the week before Easter.


Also want to add that this was for 3 people.


----------



## Ensusieasm

LglBlonde said:


> ↑
> I hear you! We've only got two park days (one day MK, one day AK) and I've never been to WDW before  I feel like despite not wanting to wait forever, FoP is a must when I don't know when I'll be going back.
> Rope drop without a fastpass worked great twice for me this week. I went on a 9am opening, and on an 8am extra magic hour opening.
> On both days they let us in about a half hour early. On the 9am opening I rode FOP and was finished at 9am. On the 8am opening day I finished the FOP ride at 8:10. That was today. As soon as I got off the ride I saw that the line had gotten so long and heard a cast member say that the wait was now three hours. And it was still before the park opened to everyone.
> I also had a fast pass at noon and I got right on the ride with no wait. I've ridden it three times so far. It's fantastic, but I wouldn't stand in a line for three hours for any ride. I prefer to get out to the bus stop an hour and a half before park opening. It works like a charm. It was 29 degrees the first morning I tried this approach. It was quite a sight to see everyone bundled up for winter that morning, all braving the cold for a ride on a banshee!
> 
> 
> We have a party of 9 for next Thursday. It's EMH 8a-9a - how early should we arrive at Epcot to be able to get FOP and Navi?  And which should we do first?


Arrive at 6:45 for that 8:00 opening. They will let you in the tap stiles a half hour early. Definitely go on FOP first. Then go straight over to NRJ. You will probably have at least a 30 minute to a one hour wait for NRJ, but if you do NRJ first there could be a three hour wait for FOP.


----------



## Haley R

I see fop at 110 min and Navi at 60 min on the app right now! Those aren’t bad at all!


----------



## dina444444

Haley R said:


> I see fop at 110 min and Navi at 60 min on the app right now! Those aren’t bad at all!


The weather was pretty crummy earlier this afternoon when I was leaving Animal Kingdom. And they are expecting a thunder storm around now.


----------



## Haley R

dina444444 said:


> The weather was pretty crummy earlier this afternoon when I was leaving Animal Kingdom. And they are expecting a thunder storm around now.


Both rides are inside so I guess people didn’t bring their ponchos lol. If I paid to be there then I would still be at the park.


----------



## rstevens333

So it's safe to say, it's pretty much agreed upon to do FOP at rope drop? Just get there super early and follow the lines? I'm assuming there's no passholder line for the gate or anything.


----------



## dina444444

rstevens333 said:


> So it's safe to say, it's pretty much agreed upon to do FOP at rope drop? Just get there super early and follow the lines? I'm assuming there's no passholder line for the gate or anything.


There is usually an AP entrance but they didn’t have it set when I was at emh yesterday(Saturday) morning.


----------



## Marchbreaker

Is it worth going to animal kingdom to see avatar and pandora?
I was there 5 years ago.


----------



## Mome Rath

Marchbreaker said:


> Is it worth going to animal kingdom to see avatar and pandora?
> I was there 5 years ago.



Just got back from my first trip to Pandora.  Before this trip I would avoid Animal Kingdom like the plague (I go around 2/3 times a year and never set foot in AK after the first year it opened).  All that to say, now that I've gone to Pandora I'll go back every single trip multiple times.  Now, I am an Avatar fan so I love the theme, but what did it for me was Flight of Passage.  There are such a wide array of opinions, it's always subjective, so I thought I'd just add mine.  I have a feeling it's one of those love it or hate it scenarios, so it's worth it to go and see which you fit into.

I've always enjoyed the safari too, but never enough to go to AK just for that, now I have a reason to go to that as well.


----------



## Marchbreaker

Thank you so much for your reply.
I was checking out the videos online.
It does look amazing. To be honest we were going to go to universal because we have two boys. One loves Harry Potter and one loves despicable me. But, neither are fanatical. And, there is something magical about Disney!! We are much more excited to think about Disney! Plus, we have a 4 old daughter who has never been. 
The only thing we did at ak was the safari, the parade, the bugs life and watched the lion king. We got there late and it closed at 8! We loved the show and the safari but we weren’t going back until I saw pandora...now I’m torn. A whole world....even if you don’t like the movie,....something about Disney! 

Is the line up super long?
Never mind I’m going during March break so it’s a given. Lol


----------



## Marchbreaker

Oh, I suffer vertigo like migraines. Is flight of passage filled with a lot of movement and a lot of super spinning sensation?


----------



## dina444444

Marchbreaker said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.
> I was checking out the videos online.
> It does look amazing. To be honest we were going to go to universal because we have two boys. One loves Harry Potter and one loves despicable me. But, neither are fanatical. And, there is something magical about Disney!! We are much more excited to think about Disney! Plus, we have a 4 old daughter who has never been.
> The only thing we did at ak was the safari, the parade, the bugs life and watched the lion king. We got there late and it closed at 8! We loved the show and the safari but we weren’t going back until I saw pandora...now I’m torn. A whole world....even if you don’t like the movie,....something about Disney!
> 
> Is the line up super long?
> Never mind I’m going during March break so it’s a given. Lol


On a normal regular day FoP runs about a 120-210 wait most of the day. NRJ usually runs about a 90-150 wait.


----------



## HydroGuy

Marchbreaker said:


> Is it worth going to animal kingdom to see avatar and pandora?
> I was there 5 years ago.


I thought AK was worth visiting before Pandora but now I cannot see how anyone can skip it. I am not a super Avatar fan but did appreciate the movie and Flight of Passage is my new favorite ride at all of WDW. In fact with EE there as well (EE was neck and neck with RnR as a favorite before), two of my top three rides are at AK. And finally, you can now ride EE at night with the later park hours since ROL and Pandora opened. EE at night feels like a different ride.


----------



## dina444444

Marchbreaker said:


> Oh, I suffer vertigo like migraines. Is flight of passage filled with a lot of movement and a lot of super spinning sensation?


No Spinning. The best way to describe it is a cross between soarin and star tours. the chair you are on is affixed to the ground and inside a circle thing. The whole ground goes up and down and the circle you are in moves left, right, and slightly forward. The ride is in 3D.


----------



## vicb

MeeskaMooska13 said:


> Just wanted to report that FoP fast passes were available today for me at 60+2, as well as, 60+4. I did not try for the other days. The 60+2 availability was a little too late in the day for us (3:55) because we have the HEA Dessert Party so I didn’t take it - we’ll do rope drop, instead on that day.
> 
> Edit:  This is for the week before Easter.



Thank you, this is encouraging to hear.  I will be trying to make FOP FP for 60+2 and +4 for our May trip.  I would be happy to get FOP late in the day on +2 because we are planning to go to AK from 3-close that day using our FP's in AK.   



dina444444 said:


> No Spinning. The best way to describe it is a cross between soarin and star tours. the chair you are on is affixed to the ground and inside a circle thing. The whole ground goes up and down and the circle you are in moves left, right, and slightly forward. The ride is in 3D.



I also have trouble with vertigo and plan to take a Dramamine that day!  I can do Soarin ok but not Star Tours.  I have been really lucky with my vertigo at WDW, I just avoid all spinning rides (Teacups, Astro Orbitor, MS etc... and Star Tours).  The first time we were there after my initial bad bout of vertigo I was sooooo worried, I even took a dramamine before we went to HS so I could ride RnRC (upside down) with out worrying.   Good luck!


----------



## Mome Rath

Marchbreaker said:


> Is the line up super long?
> Never mind I’m going during March break so it’s a given. Lol



Yes, as others have said the lines in Pandora are indeed long.  Fast Pass is your friend!  Also, rope drop is usually useful but if you head to FoP (Flight of Passage) be prepared for a large herd jostling for position.  I've read it is easier to head to River Journey if you are rope dropping, as you can kind of "get out of the way" of the worst shovers, but you can really only pick one ride there to rope drop with success.  Pandora at night was very lovely, and we enjoyed the food at the Canteen as well (we tend to try to eat healthy even at the park and even my teen niece found food she liked, in fact her hot dog wrapped in dough was really good lol).

Now, as to the motion sickness, I don't usually get motion sick on rides, so it's hard for me to say, but I would compare it to soarin for sure, but with more movement.  I didn't find it as jerky as Star Tours, but also similar.  The one ride that makes me ill is Forbidden Journey in Universal, and FoP didn't make me sick at all.

ETA; one tip that I do think would help those with vertigo is to keep your eyes on your "guide" in the Flight of Passage.  Won't give anything away to spoil it, but you do have a Na'vi guide flying "in front" of you on screen, and if you keep your eyes on that particular one I think it would help for sure.


----------



## Marchbreaker

I have to navigate this site to learn code names.....
Not sure EE OR ROL......OR RNL....
SORRY. IM A NEWBIE.
I’m trying to decide how much to spend and I really have to be careful that I don’t spend too much time at Disney. I suffer vertigo migraines so I’ll ruin the vacation if I try to do too much.
I was thinking 2 day park hopper which is almost the same price as 4 days. Groan. 
But, looking at wait times I might be better off with 4 days. I’m just afraid I’ll end up there all day and sick the whole week. 
I have to choose the parks wisely.
I was thinking Epcot...haven’t been since a child and my 4 year old would like frozen. 
My kids loved Hollywood studios and we have unfinished business with house of terror...lol! It broke and we had to walk down! Plus, my son loves Star Wars. 
However, there never seen avatar.
I should decide this week because the Canadian resident sake ends this week!
Help! Lol


----------



## HydroGuy

Marchbreaker said:


> I have to navigate this site to learn code names.....
> Not sure EE OR ROL......OR RNL....
> SORRY. IM A NEWBIE.
> I’m trying to decide how much to spend and I really have to be careful that I don’t spend too much time at Disney. I suffer vertigo migraines so I’ll ruin the vacation if I try to do too much.
> I was thinking 2 day park hopper which is almost the same price as 4 days. Groan.
> But, looking at wait times I might be better off with 4 days. I’m just afraid I’ll end up there all day and sick the whole week.
> I have to choose the parks wisely.
> I was thinking Epcot...haven’t been since a child and my 4 year old would like frozen.
> My kids loved Hollywood studios and we have unfinished business with house of terror...lol! It broke and we had to walk down! Plus, my son loves Star Wars.
> However, there never seen avatar.
> I should decide this week because the Canadian resident sake ends this week!
> Help! Lol


This may help: http://www.wdwinfo.com/abbreviations.htm

Sorry to hear of your physical challenges. I am not qualified to discuss that in relation to rides at WDW. Flight of Passage is special for those who are able to ride it.


----------



## Mome Rath

Marchbreaker said:


> I’m trying to decide how much to spend and I really have to be careful that I don’t spend too much time at Disney. I suffer vertigo migraines so I’ll ruin the vacation if I try to do too much.
> I was thinking 2 day park hopper which is almost the same price as 4 days. Groan.



If you try to do it all, you definitely will wear yourself out.  I don't know about your condition, but if too many rides/stimulation/walking etc... sets it off, then just stick with your instinct and do 2 days.  If it helps to take long breaks in the day, then maybe add a day or two and make sure you rest a lot.  Your health is more important than anything, so keep that on the top of your list, you'll have fun no matter how many days you go.

I'd pick like 2 of the most important rides you'd like to go on, and maybe one place you'd really like to eat and see which parks those fall in, and go with that.  You'll second guess yourself to death otherwise.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Is there a way to fit in RoL and Pandora at night? Should I just try and schedule another evening at AK? We will have PHs so no worry there. Our trip is in May and right now for the day we are going touringplans shows hours to 9 and RoL at 9:15, I don't see a way to do it all unless hours change.


----------



## ThistleMae

Marchbreaker said:


> Oh, I suffer vertigo like migraines. Is flight of passage filled with a lot of movement and a lot of super spinning sensation?


I wouldn't say it spins, it dives and swoops.  I do not do any roller coasters or rides that spin and I love, love FOP!


----------



## ThistleMae

Marchbreaker said:


> I have to navigate this site to learn code names.....
> Not sure EE OR ROL......OR RNL....
> SORRY. IM A NEWBIE.
> I’m trying to decide how much to spend and I really have to be careful that I don’t spend too much time at Disney. I suffer vertigo migraines so I’ll ruin the vacation if I try to do too much.
> I was thinking 2 day park hopper which is almost the same price as 4 days. Groan.
> But, looking at wait times I might be better off with 4 days. I’m just afraid I’ll end up there all day and sick the whole week.
> I have to choose the parks wisely.
> I was thinking Epcot...haven’t been since a child and my 4 year old would like frozen.
> My kids loved Hollywood studios and we have unfinished business with house of terror...lol! It broke and we had to walk down! Plus, my son loves Star Wars.
> However, there never seen avatar.
> I should decide this week because the Canadian resident sake ends this week!
> Help! Lol


If you want to make sure you are not overstimulated, don't do a 2 day park hopper.  There's just too much to see and do and park hopping makes things feel more like a frenzy.  Do the 4 days and one park a day.  I think you'll end up feeling better based on what you said.


----------



## rteetz

The Pandora Drum show has been put on hiatus and a new show is in the works.


----------



## mickeysmith

I've searched, but I can't find my exact question, although I'm sure it's out there somewhere!! We had a FP for FOP in November early morning. We were told to go to the right of the massive line. We did and then got stopped by a CM who said we couldn't go that way even with a FP. Another guest was explaining we were told to. Then another CM came up and told the original CM that we WERE supposed to go that way. I have another early morning fast pass during spring break and really don't want to make folks mad. What is the correct info for that situation? Thank you!


----------



## mesaboy2

mickeysmith said:


> I've searched, but I can't find my exact question, although I'm sure it's out there somewhere!! We had a FP for FOP in November early morning. We were told to go to the right of the massive line. We did and then got stopped by a CM who said we couldn't go that way even with a FP. Another guest was explaining we were told to. Then another CM came up and told the original CM that we WERE supposed to go that way. I have another early morning fast pass during spring break and really don't want to make folks mad. *What is the correct info for that situation?* Thank you!



Whatever the CMs tell you at the time, as you did that morning.  Details such as this can’t be predicted in advance.


----------



## Mome Rath

mickeysmith said:


> I've searched, but I can't find my exact question, although I'm sure it's out there somewhere!! We had a FP for FOP in November early morning. We were told to go to the right of the massive line. We did and then got stopped by a CM who said we couldn't go that way even with a FP. Another guest was explaining we were told to. Then another CM came up and told the original CM that we WERE supposed to go that way. I have another early morning fast pass during spring break and really don't want to make folks mad. What is the correct info for that situation? Thank you!



I think it depends on where the split is that you are talking about; if it is directly after you cross into Pandora at rope drop, then the River Journey folks are usually told to hang to the left, the FoP folks were told to hang to the right (as far as I've seen, others may have a different experience). 

Or, are you talking right at the queue for FoP itself?  There's one lane for FP's and one for Stand-by. If it is your fast pass return time, then you go in that queue and will scan your band as usual.

ETA: mesaboy is right in saying many mornings the rope drop procedures change depending on situation and CM.  If you are getting conflicting info, that's hard, but it's not your fault!


----------



## HydroGuy

mickeysmith said:


> I've searched, but I can't find my exact question, although I'm sure it's out there somewhere!! We had a FP for FOP in November early morning. We were told to go to the right of the massive line. We did and then got stopped by a CM who said we couldn't go that way even with a FP. Another guest was explaining we were told to. Then another CM came up and told the original CM that we WERE supposed to go that way. I have another early morning fast pass during spring break and really don't want to make folks mad. What is the correct info for that situation? Thank you!


If the "massive line" was folks waiting to get into Pandora then we had a confusing experience with this. My advice is to ask lots of questions. Here is what happened to us posted earlier in this thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-283#post-57659565


----------



## mickeysmith

Mome Rath said:


> I think it depends on where the split is that you are talking about; if it is directly after you cross into Pandora at rope drop, then the River Journey folks are usually told to hang to the left, the FoP folks were told to hang to the right (as far as I've seen, others may have a different experience).
> 
> Or, are you talking right at the queue for FoP itself?  There's one lane for FP's and one for Stand-by. If it is your fast pass return time, then you go in that queue and will scan your band as usual.
> 
> ETA: mesaboy is right in saying many mornings the rope drop procedures change depending on situation and CM.  If you are getting conflicting info, that's hard, but it's not your fault!


It was quite a bit before we entered the land. I agree. We will definitely have to see what that morning holds as it seems there is no specific rule. I never never want to make people mad and shoot past them if we’re not supposed to


----------



## mickeysmith

HydroGuy said:


> If the "massive line" was folks waiting to get into Pandora then we had a confusing experience with this. My advice is to ask lots of questions. Here is what happened to us posted earlier in this thread:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3587311/page-283#post-57659565


Thank you for that. The massive line was waiting to enter Pandora. I do feel for the CMs, as my DD is in the college program in a different park. It’s got to be tough working there right now.


----------



## Linkura

Not ride-related, but Pandora-related.  Any thoughts on the Sa'tuli Canteen desserts?  I was thinking of just getting both to try even though I probably won't be able to finish them by myself.


----------



## Mome Rath

Linkura said:


> Not ride-related, but Pandora-related.  Any thoughts on the Sa'tuli Canteen desserts?  I was thinking of just getting both to try even though I probably won't be able to finish them by myself.



We tried the blueberry cream cheese mousse dessert and really liked it!  It was really light and not overpowering.  We didn't try Neytiri's Chocolate Cake, so I look forward to trying that one on my next trip if it is still there.


----------



## Linkura

Mome Rath said:


> We tried the blueberry cream cheese mousse dessert and really liked it!  It was really light and not overpowering.  We didn't try Neytiri's Chocolate Cake, so I look forward to trying that one on my next trip if it is still there.


I've heard it's bitter chocolate, and I like bitter chocolate, which is why I want to try it out at least.


----------



## rteetz

New treats at Pongu Pongu!

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/review-ni...-pandora-world-avatar-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## Pluto0809

rteetz said:


> New treats at Pongu Pongu!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/review-ni...-pandora-world-avatar-disneys-animal-kingdom/



When we were there on Tuesday, they also had a Colossal Soft Pretzel that was around $10.  I was kind of shocked at the price but then I saw a family with one and it was big enough to feed about 4 people!  The Viper Claw was on the menu but not the coffee cake.  Unfortunately I forgot to take a picture of the menu.


----------



## vicb

Mom2Stitch said:


> Is there a way to fit in RoL and Pandora at night? Should I just try and schedule another evening at AK? We will have PHs so no worry there. Our trip is in May and right now for the day we are going touringplans shows hours to 9 and RoL at 9:15, I don't see a way to do it all unless hours change.




I am sort of in the same boat so interested in people's thoughts on this.  AK will be open till 9pm the night we are there and ROL is at 9:15.  Also will have park hoppers so can come back another day but would rather spend that free 1/2 day at the pool.

Mom2Stitch, what are you planning to do with your FP selections?  We are planning to enter the park around 3pm and use FP for FOP and EE, not sure what to do about ROL FP or  something else?   If we do ROL standby it seems like we waste a lot of time in line for that.


----------



## Tonyz

Pluto0809 said:


> When we were there on Tuesday, they also had a Colossal Soft Pretzel that was around $10.  I was kind of shocked at the price but then I saw a family with one and it was big enough to feed about 4 people!  The Viper Claw was on the menu but not the coffee cake.  Unfortunately I forgot to take a picture of the menu.



The pineapple things are still there, right? Please tell me the pineapple things are still there!


----------



## Pluto0809

Tonyz said:


> The pineapple things are still there, right? Please tell me the pineapple things are still there!



Yep, it is.  My Mom had one for breakfast and said it was really good.  I didn't try it because I don't like cream cheese.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tonyz said:


> The pineapple things are still there, right? Please tell me the pineapple things are still there!


Yes - those pineapple things *lumpia* are still there 
http://www.allears.net/dining/menu/pongu-pongu/lounge


----------



## Tonyz

Thank the good lord above! Those things are my new favorite snack.


----------



## HopperFan

Pluto0809 said:


> Yep, it is.  My Mom had one for breakfast and said it was really good.  I didn't try it because I don't like cream cheese.



Guess we'll be the odd men out ............. didn't like it at all, ended up throwing them away.  I LOVE creme cheese and honestly all the stated ingredients.  We even waited an extra amount of time for fresh ones.

It was a major throw back to cottage cheese with pineapple chunks in it, canned pineapple.  After having the beautiful and very good desserts in the canteen I had high hopes.  

I will say from our trips last year to last month, the lines there to get them are cut to almost nothing, even on a crowded day.  Plus for those who enjoy.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes - those pineapple things *lumpia* are still there
> http://www.allears.net/dining/menu/pongu-pongu/lounge


Only difference from opening is you used to get two with an order now you get one.


----------



## Tomh

vicb said:


> I am sort of in the same boat so interested in people's thoughts on this.  AK will be open till 9pm the night we are there and ROL is at 9:15.  Also will have park hoppers so can come back another day but would rather spend that free 1/2 day at the pool.
> 
> Mom2Stitch, what are you planning to do with your FP selections?  We are planning to enter the park around 3pm and use FP for FOP and EE, not sure what to do about ROL FP or  something else?   If we do ROL standby it seems like we waste a lot of time in line for that.


AK was open later last summer when we were there, and we still felt there wasn't enough time to experience everything after dark.  We rode the safari just at actual twilight, which was very nice, and quite a bit different than riding during the day.  We saw Rivers of Light with the dining package, and then hustled back to Pandora after RoL to see it after dark.  We didn't experience any of the music / dance party events there were happening in the streets, nor did we see any of the Awakenings on the Tree of Life.  We are planning two days at AK this coming summer, in part so that my son can ride Flights of Passage twice (well, me too lol), and in part so that we have enough time to experience more of the offerings after dark.


----------



## Haley R

Pluto0809 said:


> When we were there on Tuesday, they also had a Colossal Soft Pretzel that was around $10.  I was kind of shocked at the price but then I saw a family with one and it was big enough to feed about 4 people!  The Viper Claw was on the menu but not the coffee cake.  Unfortunately I forgot to take a picture of the menu.


Will they let you get this with a snack credit?


----------



## Pluto0809

Haley R said:


> Will they let you get this with a snack credit?



I didn't notice but I'm guessing no due to the cost.


----------



## rteetz

Haley R said:


> Will they let you get this with a snack credit?


I doubt the colossal pretzel is a snack credit.


----------



## Haley R

Pluto0809 said:


> I didn't notice but I'm guessing no due to the cost.





rteetz said:


> I doubt the colossal pretzel is a snack credit.


I didn’t think it would be but that would be pretty cool if they did let you get it with a snack credit.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

vicb said:


> I am sort of in the same boat so interested in people's thoughts on this.  AK will be open till 9pm the night we are there and ROL is at 9:15.  Also will have park hoppers so can come back another day but would rather spend that free 1/2 day at the pool.
> 
> Mom2Stitch, what are you planning to do with your FP selections?  We are planning to enter the park around 3pm and use FP for FOP and EE, not sure what to do about ROL FP or  something else?   If we do ROL standby it seems like we waste a lot of time in line for that.



We are going to have a waterpark day during our trip, for that day we will have Tiffins for dinner and I'm going to try for FoP FPs that evening, maybe do the Safari at night also. We'll get to see Pandora at night and get in line for Navi right before park close. We will concentrate our time to Pandora for this visit.

I have another day at AK planned later in the trip and we are going to do a TH ROL package. I'll again try for the FoP FPs just so we can ride again if we like it, I assume we will. Aside from the one FoP ride we will be touring AK the way we would pre-Pandora. 

We saw ROL last May-it's not a must do for me, but we will have a newbie along this trip and she would enjoy it I think.

Also keep in mind that park hours can still change. I enjoy planning our trips, the new additions to the parks is certainly keeping it interesting and at times a challenge!


----------



## vicb

Mom2Stitch said:


> We are going to have a waterpark day during our trip, for that day we will have Tiffins for dinner and I'm going to try for FoP FPs that evening, maybe do the Safari at night also. We'll get to see Pandora at night and get in line for Navi right before park close. We will concentrate our time to Pandora for this visit.
> 
> I have another day at AK planned later in the trip and we are going to do a TH ROL package. I'll again try for the FoP FPs just so we can ride again if we like it, I assume we will. Aside from the one FoP ride we will be touring AK the way we would pre-Pandora.
> 
> We saw ROL last May-it's not a must do for me, but we will have a newbie along this trip and she would enjoy it I think.
> 
> Also keep in mind that park hours can still change. I enjoy planning our trips, the new additions to the parks is certainly keeping it interesting and at times a challenge!




Thank you.  I think ROL is a must see for us because we haven't seen it yet-haha!  I think I might FP FoP, EE and ROL  on day 3 of our trip we go in at 3pm-ish, stay till close.  We have a Yak and Yeti ADR which was my DD's request (my two adult kids 20's are coming with us this trip).  If we can't get on Na vi River we can always go back on day 5.  We have done Safari several times.  DS wants to see the new UP bird show... if it is open in early May but we have done Safari several times in the past and we don't do Dino Land any more.


----------



## ThistleMae

Pluto0809 said:


> Yep, it is.  My Mom had one for breakfast and said it was really good.  I didn't try it because I don't like cream cheese.


We definitely want to try that pineapple egg roll thingy...sounds delicious!


----------



## Somnia

ThistleMae said:


> We definitely want to try that pineapple egg roll thingy...sounds delicious!



It's really good, but can be messy just as a warning.


----------



## Linkura

Oh my.... I just checked park hours again and now my EMH is at 7AM.  This is going to be fun... not.


----------



## Haley R

Linkura said:


> Oh my.... I just checked park hours again and now my EMH is at 7AM.  This is going to be fun... not.


Our ak hours changed from 9 to 8 in the morning and we have dah the night before. I liked the later start but now we will lose an hour of sleep in the morning. I did book a ROL package but honestly with the park opening at 8 I don’t think we will find enough to stay there all day. We will probably park hop to a different park that night depending on which park our niece wants to see again.


----------



## CJK

Anyone know the current rope drop situation for Na'vi River Journey? I assume the masses would be doing FOP. Is there a clear, separate line for the 2 rides heading into Pandora? What time should we arrive for an 8am opening?


----------



## dina444444

CJK said:


> Anyone know the current rope drop situation for Na'vi River Journey? I assume the masses would be doing FOP. Is there a clear, separate line for the 2 rides heading into Pandora? What time should we arrive for an 8am opening?


It's clear which direction. For FoP they send you to the right as soon as you get into the land and you continue straight for NRJ. For a recent Wednesday 9am opening, I arrived with a friend right a few minutes after 9am and we went straight to the NRJ line and waited about 15 minutes.

Edit: It was a Wednesday


----------



## Haley R

dina444444 said:


> It's clear which direction. For FoP they send you to the right as soon as you get into the land and you continue straight for NRJ. For a recent Wednesday 9am opening, I arrived with a friend right a few minutes after 9am and we went straight to the NRJ line and waited about 15 minutes.
> 
> Edit: It was a Wednesday


We’re going on a Friday and hoping to do Navi, KS, and ee at rd. I was going to get there at 7:20 but now we might show up a little later.


----------



## dina444444

Haley R said:


> We’re going on a Friday and hoping to do Navi, KS, and ee at rd. I was going to get there at 7:20 but now we might show up a little later.


I would plan to be there at like 7:45. The morning we went there was a small backup in the parking lot toll booths and actual parking so that added on a few minutes to getting in to the park.


----------



## Haley R

dina444444 said:


> I would plan to be there at like 7:45. The morning we went there was a small backup in the parking lot toll booths and actual parking so that added on a few minutes to getting in to the park.


We’ll be taking a Disney bus so no worries about parking. That’s good to know we can show up a little later because we have dah the night before and it goes until 12. I doubt we will even get to our room until at least 1:30.


----------



## tddtex

My 60 day window opens tomorrow Am at 7 AM.    

Whatst the chances I get 4 for FOP if I am on early????


----------



## mesaboy2

tddtex said:


> My 60 day window opens tomorrow Am at 7 AM.
> 
> Whatst the chances I get 4 for FOP if I am on early????



The later in your trip your AK/FOP day is, the better your chances.


----------



## klacey1

tddtex said:


> My 60 day window opens tomorrow Am at 7 AM.
> 
> Whatst the chances I get 4 for FOP if I am on early????



My FP+ window opened this morning and I was thrilled to see many choices for FoP on day 61, the first full day of my trip! I was able to get a set for the exact time I wanted!! Just fingers crossed it doesn’t break down like it did when we had FP in July. Dying to go on!!


----------



## Spacepest

rteetz said:


> New treats at Pongu Pongu!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/review-ni...-pandora-world-avatar-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Wow, I wish they would have had this stuff available when I was there! My husband I would have spent alot more money at Pongu Pongu if they did. 

We went back three days in a row and just ordered drinks, mostly Night Blossoms, no lumpia, because we both agreed, the lumpia sounded gross. My husband ordered the margarita once, but since it was a generic margarita he actually preferred the flavor of the Night Blossom. He was quite disappointed at the time that he couldn't have alcohol added to it. And he loves coffee cake and cinnamon rolls, no way would we have left that food stand without those had they been available.


----------



## Kathlita

Hmmmm....we have 10 AM FP's for FOP. Was planning to ride Navi at rope drop at 9. Now, rope drop is at 8! I'm wondering how fast the standby line will grow. Could we do 8:30 without a long wait?  Or should I change our plans---NRR at 8, then KS, then back to FOP?


----------



## Gentry2004

Kathlita said:


> Hmmmm....we have 10 AM FP's for FOP. Was planning to ride Navi at rope drop at 9. Now, rope drop is at 8! I'm wondering how fast the standby line will grow. Could we do 8:30 without a long wait?  Or should I change our plans---*NRR at 8, then KS, then back to FOP?*



If you don't want to wait for Navi, I'd still rope drop it.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Kathlita said:


> Hmmmm....we have 10 AM FP's for FOP. Was planning to ride Navi at rope drop at 9. Now, rope drop is at 8! I'm wondering how fast the standby line will grow. Could we do 8:30 without a long wait?  Or should I change our plans---NRR at 8, then KS, then back to FOP?


Yes, rope drop Navi at 8:00 ( get to the gate no later than 7:20) then go to the gorilla falls jungle walk before your KS ride. You can always get a snack and go back to Pandora from Africa. Take a look around Pandora until it's time to ride FOP. The time will go by fast. And just think.... an extra hour of exploring AK!


----------



## Haley R

Ensusieasm said:


> Yes, rope drop Navi at 8:00 ( get to the gate no later than 7:20) then go to the gorilla falls jungle walk before your KS ride. You can always get a snack and go back to a Pandora from Africa. Take a look around Pandora until it's time to ride FOP. The time will go by fast. And just think.... an extra hour of exploring AK!


I was told getting to ak at 7:45 would be enough time.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Haley R said:


> I was told getting to ak at 7:45 would be enough time.


My experience two weeks ago is that they let us through the tapstiles around 40 to 45 minutes before the scheduled opening time. It was about 8:15 on a 9:00 opening, and 7:20 on an 8am extra magic hour opening. We were allowed on the Pandora rides 30 minutes before scheduled opening.


----------



## saff67

Just returned from a last minute, 2 park day trip while visiting family in Cocoa Beach and thought I would update everyone with my FOP experience.  I was unable to get a FOP fast pass due to the last minute planning, so I decided to brave the standby line near the closing time (8pm).  I was there on Saturday, Feb 3rd and got in line for FOP at 7:36pm with a posted standby time of 135 minutes.  It had just dropped from 150 minutes.  The line moved much quicker than I had anticipated and I was on the ride at 8:40ish and out and walking through Pandora at 9:00.  It was even more incredible that I could have imagined and well worth the wait.  After reading about the mad dash at rope drop (and I am typically a rope drop person), I am glad I read the suggestion on here to ride FOP near closing time.  Highly recommend!


----------



## Linkura

Is there anywhere to sit at/near Pongu Pongu?  I'll probably have to grab some breakfast there during EMH at a 7AM EMH is too early for a resort breakfast.  According to the official site, it's open during EMH.


----------



## twebber55

Linkura said:


> Is there anywhere to sit at/near Pongu Pongu?  I'll probably have to grab some breakfast there during EMH at a 7AM EMH is too early for a resort breakfast.  According to the official site, it's open during EMH.


the outdoor area of Satuli


----------



## Linkura

twebber55 said:


> the outdoor area of Satuli


Is that area open prior to Sa'tuli's opening?  Sa'tuli isn't open until 10am.


----------



## twebber55

Linkura said:


> Is that area open prior to Sa'tuli's opening?  Sa'tuli isn't open until 10am.


yes


----------



## Linkura

twebber55 said:


> yes


Excellent, thanks for the fast response!


----------



## Kathlita

Haley R said:


> I was told getting to ak at 7:45 would be enough time.


I hope you're right! The 8 AM opening is not an EMH as I understand it. I was hoping that arriving at AK around 8 would be early enough to do the NRR without a long wait. That was the plan with the 9:00 opening originally.


----------



## Haley R

Kathlita said:


> I hope you're right! The 8 AM opening is not an EMH as I understand it. I was hoping that arriving at AK around 8 would be early enough to do the NRR without a long wait. That was the plan with the 9:00 opening originally.


You’re right it’s just a normal 8 am opening. I’ve read from quite a few people that they showed up 20 minutes early and some right when the park opened and had no trouble getting on Navi. We have dah the night before so I probably won’t show up too early.


----------



## musika

Just wanted to report in that I was able to get FOP for 60+1. I logged in late in the day and there were several afternoon slots left.


----------



## Somnia

Can't wait to go back in September, hoping the crowds are a bit smaller by then (I know the rides will still have long waits), but I want to spend more time checking out the land and seeing it at night without being shoulder to shoulder like last year. The best part last year was first thing in the morning, in the rain when it was mid 50's outside because no one was there!


----------



## Pdollar88

Is AK regularly opening 20-30 minutes before official opening? It seems that way from MDE, but I haven’t actually been since the opening of Pandora.

I’d love to get a jump start on my rope dropping in March by getting in at 7:30 on an 8 am opening day.


----------



## AngiTN

Pdollar88 said:


> Is AK regularly opening 20-30 minutes before official opening? It seems that way from MDE, but I haven’t actually been since the opening of Pandora.
> 
> I’d love to get a jump start on my rope dropping in March by getting in at 7:30 on an 8 am opening day.


Yes


----------



## Degli

Still trying for 2 fastpasses for FoP. No luck. I am 3 weeks out. Trying everyday. Any other strategies on grabbing 2? If I don't get, how early would you arrive to the park and how long should I expect the wait if we get right in line?


----------



## AngiTN

Degli said:


> Still trying for 2 fastpasses for FoP. No luck. I am 3 weeks out. Trying everyday. Any other strategies on grabbing 2? If I don't get, how early would you arrive to the park and how long should I expect the wait if we get right in line?


Arrive at the park 90 min before posted opening time, give or take 15 min. This doesn't really cut down on your total wait time but it does cut down on your total wait time during park open time. 

That said, I've gotten same day FP for FoP every trip, for 2. Some twice a day. But like you, I'm looking for some for about 4 weeks away, but I'm looking for 4 this time. I could look for 2 and 2 but that's just more trouble than it's worth. We'll do 4 or stand by. It's enough work to look for 2


----------



## sachilles

Those of you arriving an hour before rope drop, are you busing to AK, or taking a taxi/uber/minievan?
Are the breakfast locations open prior to actual rope drop?


----------



## Degli

AngiTN said:


> Arrive at the park 90 min before posted opening time, give or take 15 min. This doesn't really cut down on your total wait time but it does cut down on your total wait time during park open time.
> 
> That said, I've gotten same day FP for FoP every trip, for 2. Some twice a day. But like you, I'm looking for some for about 4 weeks away, but I'm looking for 4 this time. I could look for 2 and 2 but that's just more trouble than it's worth. We'll do 4 or stand by. It's enough work to look for 2



Is there a strategy at rope drop for getting to FoP asap?


----------



## AngiTN

Degli said:


> Is there a strategy at rope drop for getting to FoP asap?


Throw a lot of elbow 

Mostly, just keep yourself to the left till you get to Tiffin's and then keep yourself to the right. If you are there at the first, near the front of the turnstiles, you'll be fine. 

Though not sure what way they are sending folks up the Oasis area. They had been keeping everyone up and to the left, not sure now. Mostly walk with purpose to keep yourself in the front of the gang


----------



## AngiTN

sachilles said:


> Those of you arriving an hour before rope drop, are you busing to AK, or taking a taxi/uber/minievan?
> Are the breakfast locations open prior to actual rope drop?


We Uber because we want the extra sleep time. Bus pick up times are much more unknown. I know what time (more or less) a Uber will get me. 
I do not take Minnie Vans to AK. Their drop off point is beyond the last bus stop. Worse place they can be. Uber/Lyft is right at the front, near the trams. Much better. For getting to the gates. No bags here either, straight to the turnstiles for us.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Pdollar88 said:


> Is AK regularly opening 20-30 minutes before official opening? It seems that way from MDE, but I haven’t actually been since the opening of Pandora.
> 
> I’d love to get a jump start on my rope dropping in March by getting in at 7:30 on an 8 am opening day.


More like 40 minutes early to get past the tapstiles, then 25 minutes early to be let in Pandora.


----------



## Haley R

Anyone with park hours that changed recently and needs a FP for fop go look. They just released some for my day (March 2).


----------



## Degli

Haley R said:


> Anyone with park hours that changed recently and needs a FP for fop go look. They just released some for my day (March 2).


Thank you soooo much. Just got my 2!!!


----------



## Haley R

Degli said:


> Thank you soooo much. Just got my 2!!!


No problem! If they’re gonna make it this hard to ride the darn thing then I’m going to help anyone I can!


----------



## Degli

Haley R said:


> No problem! If they’re gonna make it this hard to ride the darn thing then I’m going to help anyone I can!


You guys on this thread are the best. We had to give up Navi but oh well...


----------



## Haley R

Degli said:


> You guys on this thread are the best. We had to give up Navi but oh well...


Lol who cares about Navi. We are going to rd navi and it’s nice because we won’t have to show up as early to do it.


----------



## Degli

Haley R said:


> Lol who cares about Navi. We are going to rd navi and it’s nice because we won’t have to show up as early to do it.


I agree


----------



## sachilles

FYI.
We are 14 days out from arrival(2/27).
On a hunch from somebody posting similar on disboards....I looked to modify our navi river fp on March 1, and found a FOP fastpass for 8:30am which is before the listed parking opening as listed in the disney app. I tried this a day or 2 ago, and it wasn't an option.
Your mileage may vary. Don't give up trying.


----------



## Linkura

sachilles said:


> FYI.
> We are 14 days out from arrival(2/27).
> On a hunch from somebody posting similar on disboards....I looked to modify our navi river fp on March 1, and found a FOP fastpass for 8:30am which is before the listed parking opening as listed in the disney app. I tried this a day or 2 ago, and it wasn't an option.
> Your mileage may vary. Don't give up trying.


Yeah, they just opened up 8am FPs.


----------



## ThistleMae

Somnia said:


> It's really good, but can be messy just as a warning.


LOL...thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MonaMN

Haley R said:


> Anyone with park hours that changed recently and needs a FP for fop go look. They just released some for my day (March 2).


That is our day there as well - grabbed FPs earlier after not getting them at 60 days. Woo!!


----------



## Haley R

MonaMN said:


> That is our day there as well - grabbed FPs earlier after not getting them at 60 days. Woo!!


It was hard to get them at 60+3. The earliest I could get was 5:40 pm. So glad we were able to move it to 8:35


----------



## ThistleMae

I'm hoping everyone in my party loves FOP as much as I do.  I'm the only one whose been on it so far and it is my favorite ride of all time!


----------



## Princess Michele

Yesterday Disney released FOP FPs for the new extended hours up until March 24th.  I am going the next week and did not see anything released yet for that week before I went to bed last night.  Has anyone seen new FOP FPs for the week of March 25th for the 8:00am hour or 9:00pm hour?  Thank you.


----------



## familyman123

I have two questions for all the Pandora vets out there.

1.  If I want to ropedrop FOP, is morning EMH worth it?  It sounds like I need to arrive an hour early with or without EMH.  If I drive myself and arrive an hour before opening, won't I be in the front either way?

2.  If I did score FOP FP+, how early should one arrive to rope drop Navi River Journey


----------



## b52hbuff

familyman123 said:


> I have two questions for all the Pandora vets out there.
> 
> 1.  If I want to ropedrop FOP, is morning EMH worth it?  It sounds like I need to arrive an hour early with or without EMH.  If I drive myself and arrive an hour before opening, won't I be in the front either way?
> 
> 2.  If I did score FOP FP+, how early should one arrive to rope drop Navi River Journey



"Worth it" seems so subjective.  It is like me trying to convince someone else why my favorite food should be yours. 

When we were there during Christmas, our family was pretty much one of the first ten families into the ride when it opened.  Morning EMH was key, and we were at AK one hour before gates opened.  But given the option of spending "wait time" waiting for the resort/AK bus, getting in line at AK and experiencing the Rope Drop march, I'd pick that over waiting in the two hour line at opening.

Why?

Because at 0:15 after EMH opening, we had finished FoP and NRJ.  We had another 0:45 or more of EMH to ride Kilimanjaro, EE and Dino.

During Christmas, the CM asked how many folks at RD were interested in NRJ vs. FoP.  NRJ was <5% of crowd.  So I don't think you need to be as worried for NRJ.  But having said that, I'd wait 40min for FoP, but wouldn't wait more than 20 for NRJ.  My opinion means nothing, since waits for NRJ will still get to 60 min or more very soon after general park open.


----------



## b52hbuff

sachilles said:


> Those of you arriving an hour before rope drop, are you busing to AK, or taking a taxi/uber/minievan?
> Are the breakfast locations open prior to actual rope drop?



Depends.

We were there during Christmas.  We stayed at the Contemporary and had 3 EMH mornings.  We could take AK bus for 8AM EMH, but we had to Uber for the 7AM EMH.  WDW seems to not release official information on when the busses actually start.  My advice (learned this from Brian McNichols @ Touring Plans) is to look at bus arrival board while you wait.  As soon as you see numbers changing, then you know bus is on its way.

Then it is up to you and your family how long you wait for the bus.  We'd wait until 6:40AM for the 8AM EMH.  The bus would get us there around 7AM.

We couldn't take the bus for the 7AM EMH.  The sign board never updated.  We needed to see a bus at 5:40AM for us to risk taking it.  We broke down and called an Uber.  Worked out well.

Here is a link to Brian's video:


----------



## familyman123

I totally agree with rope dropping being worth it.

What I am trying to figure out is if I should specifically try to pick an EMH day or try avoid an EMH day, assuming that I am going to be there 1 hour early no matter what.

Said another way, would you rather,
1. Rope Drop FOP during morning EMH (ex: Arrive at 7am for an 8am EMH)
OR
2. Rope Drop FOP without morning EMH (ex: Arrive at 8am for a 9am opening with no EMH).


----------



## Linkura

familyman123 said:


> I totally agree with rope dropping being worth it.
> 
> What I am trying to figure out is if I should specifically try to pick an EMH day or try avoid an EMH day, assuming that I am going to be there 1 hour early no matter what.
> 
> Said another way, would you rather,
> 1. Rope Drop FOP during morning EMH (ex: Arrive at 7am for an 8am EMH)
> OR
> 2. Rope Drop FOP without morning EMH (ex: Arrive at 8am for a 9am opening with no EMH).


I don't think it makes much of a difference to be honest.


----------



## b52hbuff

familyman123 said:


> I totally agree with rope dropping being worth it.
> 
> What I am trying to figure out is if I should specifically try to pick an EMH day or try avoid an EMH day, assuming that I am going to be there 1 hour early no matter what.
> 
> Said another way, would you rather,
> 1. Rope Drop FOP during morning EMH (ex: Arrive at 7am for an 8am EMH)
> OR
> 2. Rope Drop FOP without morning EMH (ex: Arrive at 8am for a 9am opening with no EMH).



My preference is to pick the EMH day.  On an EMH morning, you are "only" competing with all of the resort guests.  On a regular morning, you are competing with every guest who wants to come to the park at opening.  Once you complete FoP and NRJ during the EMH, you are only competing with resort guests to ride all of the other EMH E-Ticket attractions, like Kilimanjaro and Everest.

I suspect the only downside to not picking EMH is if you're not a resort guest or if you're not able to wake up early.


----------



## rteetz

I don't know how I missed this video of Pandora but I added it to the first page.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like the Drum Circle returns this Sunday!

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/animal-kingdom/pandora-navi-drum-ceremony/


----------



## Kathlita

Planning to do NRJ at rope drop, but there's a stroller in our group. How do we avoid the chaos of people rushing to FOP?


----------



## rteetz

Kathlita said:


> Planning to do NRJ at rope drop, but there's a stroller in our group. How do we avoid the chaos of people rushing to FOP?


I am guessing stay left? I haven't rope dropped any of the rides but my assumption is people going to FoP are directed right and NRJ left. I am sure others can help better with this question.


----------



## Star Tourist

Might be an odd question, and haven't been able to search out an answer, but does anyone know what type of soap they use in the bathrooms in Pandora? My wife loved whatever they've been using in there and swears it's different than the other bathrooms at Disney World. Assuming it's a certain type of H20 product, but anyone know which? I'd like to order it.


----------



## rteetz

Star Tourist said:


> Might be an odd question, and haven't been able to search out an answer, but does anyone know what type of soap they use in the bathrooms in Pandora? My wife loved whatever they've been using in there and swears it's different than the other bathrooms at Disney World. Assuming it's a certain type of H20 product, but anyone know which? I'd like to order it.


I know H2O can be bought online but I don't think you can find out what is used in the bathrooms there. That would be a janitorial question.


----------



## Dee McGee

New to the Pandora Thread. Looking for information on adopting a banshee at Windtraders. How does it work? Sorry for such a silly question and thanks in advance.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Dee McGee said:


> New to the Pandora Thread. Looking for information on adopting a banshee at Windtraders. How does it work? Sorry for such a silly question and thanks in advance.



You’ll be able to choose and connect to your Banshee in the Rookery area of Windtraders. The CM will have you choose a Banshee from its perch and you’ll be taught how to “animate” it.



rteetz said:


> *Banshee Connect* will allow guests to be matched with a plush version of the banshee which guests can then take with them. Banshee Connect originally cost $49.99 plus tax. A banshee perch costs around $15. Disney has also released a banshee carrying bag for purchase within Windtraders. This is a high ticket item and could have low stock at times.
> *Prices have increased to $59.99 plus tax.*



https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-windtraders-in-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## Dee McGee

Thank you so much for the information!


----------



## gtrist4life

Hi folks, We (Me and my wife) were at AK on Tues Feb 13 - Here's our experience. 

Right at 60 days, no FP were available, we were at BLT just for two nights, so understand those staying longer got first dibs.
So, we were on the bus at 7:30, arrived at the park around 8 and there were already several hundred people waiting.  Cast opened "the doors" at 8:30 and people rushed to the next waiting point at entrance to Pandora. People were nuts on this first rush, running, leaving their kids in the dust. Crazy. 
Anyway, the queue looked pretty large, but people we were next to that had been on this road before stated it looks worse than it is and were estimating once we were in the actual line, we'd be through in 30-60 minutes.
Right at 9, they opened the entrance to Pandora, and we began forming the long snaking line.  Estimates were spot on, as we were exiting at 9:45, and when we walked by the standby sign at this time it was already up to 180 minutes. 
FLIGHT OF PASSAGE is imo the best attraction/ride I've ever experienced. It's AMAZING and the hype is real. 

After seeing the crowds for this, when the Star Wars area/attractions open up in 2019, I can't imagine how crazy it will be at Hollywood Studios. Disney should probably start planning on green lighting the 5th park. 

Peace and Cheers,
G4L


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

FOP is probably the only ride I will wait over an hour for.


----------



## cindernat

Can anyone please give an indication what the wait is generally like for FoP when you DO have a FP? I suppose it varies ...


----------



## BigRed98

cindernat said:


> Can anyone please give an indication what the wait is generally like for FoP when you DO have a FP? I suppose it varies ...



I would say about 25-30 minutes because of the two preshows.


----------



## HydroGuy

cindernat said:


> Can anyone please give an indication what the wait is generally like for FoP when you DO have a FP? I suppose it varies ...


From all the posts here and my own experience, yes it varies. I have ridden FOP twice with FP. Once it took about 15 minutes. Once it took about 45.


----------



## rteetz

New version of the drum circle show!


----------



## cindernat

Thank you for your responses


----------



## rteetz

PHOTO: Guests Riding AVATAR Flight of Passage at Animal Kingdom Now Given Warning Cards


----------



## Somnia

rteetz said:


> PHOTO: Guests Riding AVATAR Flight of Passage at Animal Kingdom Now Given Warning Cards



Sounds to me like they've had a lot of people having motion sickness, etc.


----------



## Debbie Jean

rteetz said:


> PHOTO: Guests Riding AVATAR Flight of Passage at Animal Kingdom Now Given Warning Cards



Rode today and got the card. Having ridden it many times I guess I can understand sort of. But there were some seriously spooked people who had never ridden before scared witless that they were going on a super coaster with inversions! 

Honestly I had to laugh since I am generally a ride sissy...  seems like overkill to me.


----------



## rteetz

Debbie Jean said:


> Rode today and got the card. Having ridden it many times I guess I can understand sort of. But there were some seriously spooked people who had never ridden before scared witless that they were going on a super coaster with inversions!
> 
> Honestly I had to laugh since I am generally a ride sissy...  seems like overkill to me.


Yeah I agree. They must have a lot of complaints or something which spurred this.


----------



## DizneyMommy

Now that I’ve seen that card I’m
Nervous lol. I’ve watched some POV and other videos on YouTube but one thing I can’t tell is do the ride vehicles actually lift up in the air? Or are they stationary to the ground and just move around? Would you worry about a long fall if a child freaked out and wiggles out? We all handle Soarin and Star Tours with no issue (motion sickness or freak outs) so this should be fine?


----------



## dina444444

DizneyMommy said:


> Now that I’ve seen that card I’m
> Nervous lol. I’ve watched some POV and other videos on YouTube but one thing I can’t tell is do the ride vehicles actually lift up in the air? Or are they stationary to the ground and just move around? Would you worry about a long fall if a child freaked out and wiggles out? We all handle Soarin and Star Tours with no issue (motion sickness or freak outs) so this should be fine?


The vehicle is stationary to the ground. It’s inside a circle shape on a rectangular platform with 7 other ride vehicles. The platform moved up and down and the circle your vehicle is afixed to moves a little as well.


----------



## Linkura

Oh great, the only other ride that has the card is Mission: Space, which is the closest a Disney ride has gotten to making me throw up.

Next Monday will be interesting.


----------



## rteetz

Linkura said:


> Oh great, the only other ride that has the card is Mission: Space, which is the closest a Disney ride has gotten to making me throw up.
> 
> Next Monday will be interesting.


This ride is not like Mission: Space. Its quite smooth but I can understand why it might make some sick.


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> This ride is not like Mission: Space. Its quite smooth but I can understand why it might make some sick.


I know it isn't.  I know it's kind of between Soarin' and Star Tours in terms of intensity.  I'm fine with Soarin', can't do Star Tours.  I'm preparing for the worst.  Don't expect to throw up, but don't expect to enjoy it, either.  But I want to try it at least once.


----------



## BigB0882

The ride isn't spinning you or jolting you around much at all.  The only reason people may have an issue with it would be due to motion sickness.  You truly feel like you are riding that Banshee, the visuals are just SO good.  It is easy to get disoriented and a bit dizzy during some of the more intense scenes.  If that begins to happen I would try to just close my eyes for a bit.  I know they tell you not to do that on Mission Space but that's because the ride is actually spinning.  FOP is hardly moving so closing your eyes should help settle you and then you can try opening them again.  There was only one part that really made me feel unsettled and it was during a sequence where the Banshee was really zig zagging through a lot of stuff.  I loved every minute, though.


----------



## maw

Debbie Jean said:


> Rode today and got the card. Having ridden it many times I guess I can understand sort of. But there were some seriously spooked people who had never ridden before scared witless that they were going on a super coaster with inversions!
> 
> Honestly I had to laugh since I am generally a ride sissy...  seems like overkill to me.


I'm glad to read this because I'm now officially seriously spooked.


----------



## AngiTN

Somnia said:


> Sounds to me like they've had a lot of people having motion sickness, etc.


I think every single ride I've done since opening week has had kids end up terrified after the ride was over. As in hysterically crying and very upset. I was really getting quite shocked by it happening so many times. So much that if I did ever travel with a reluctant child I would not talk them in to riding, unless I really, truly knew they would be ok with it. I mean, I don't see how folks even know the height, I've never seen or looked to even have any concept of it myself, in like 20+ rides. But I guess many do. Never had anyone with motion sickness but lots and lots scared by the ride. Not even any of the coasters have had as many


----------



## AngiTN

Debbie Jean said:


> Rode today and got the card. Having ridden it many times I guess I can understand sort of. *But there were some seriously spooked people who had never ridden before scared witless that they were going on a super coaster with inversions! *
> 
> Honestly I had to laugh since I am generally a ride sissy...  seems like overkill to me.


Yeah, I can see it totally backfiring the other way


----------



## Destini

We went on FoP for the first time on Saturday (2/24). We got in line when the wait time was at 160 mins. Several times in our wait, a cast member would come over the intercom and announce the ride was having some sort of difficulty. Even with the setbacks and long moments of no line movement (especially in the jungle room), we still made it on the ride around the estimated wait time. 
When we got to the loading bay, we were given 2 free fast passes for any ride(s) for the rest of our stay. The cast member explained it was due to the unnaturally long wait we had to suffer through. Is this normal for Disney? 
The next day at Epcot, we were in line for Frozen and it broke down. The guests on the ride had to be evacuated. We waited little under 45 mins to get on the ride. We did not get fast passes from this ride. Does Disney give all of the FoP riders fast passes or was it just because of the setbacks (mind you, there were several of them)?


----------



## ThistleMae

HydroGuy said:


> From all the posts here and my own experience, yes it varies. I have ridden FOP twice with FP. Once it took about 15 minutes. Once it took about 45.


We waited 20 min with FP.


----------



## ThistleMae

I have to mention I rode FOP in June with no unpleasant side effects but yesterday we ate lunch and went on right after and I felt a bit nauseous. Heads up for anyone who might have concerns.


----------



## Debbie Jean

AngiTN said:


> Yeah, I can see it totally backfiring the other way



I agree with this. There was a lovely gramma and 2 grandsons behind me who read the card and were freaking out...  are we going upside down, are we going to be thrown around, etc. Poor gramma wanted to get off then and there. I told her I had ridden many times and if they had done soaring and star tours, though this was slightly more intense and vivid, the ride itself was similar. No inversions, no maniacal dips, not even backwards stuff like EE. Told her that I am a ride chicken and older than her and I really enjoyed it. Lol They stayed and loved it. 

Honestly, you aren’t moving that much and are strapped in so securely even a panicking child isn’t going anywhere. If  you get vertigo I can see where the vividness of the image might bother you. Easy solution is to close your eyes for a bit!


----------



## AngiTN

Destini said:


> We went on FoP for the first time on Saturday (2/24). We got in line when the wait time was at 160 mins. Several times in our wait, a cast member would come over the intercom and announce the ride was having some sort of difficulty. Even with the setbacks and long moments of no line movement (especially in the jungle room), we still made it on the ride around the estimated wait time.
> When we got to the loading bay, we were given 2 free fast passes for any ride(s) for the rest of our stay. The cast member explained it was due to the unnaturally long wait we had to suffer through. Is this normal for Disney?
> The next day at Epcot, we were in line for Frozen and it broke down. The guests on the ride had to be evacuated. We waited little under 45 mins to get on the ride. We did not get fast passes from this ride. Does Disney give all of the FoP riders fast passes or was it just because of the setbacks (mind you, there were several of them)?


I've never been in line for a ride that broke down and did not get a paper FP to come back to ride again. It's a very common practice as those guests have been in line and not ridden, through no fault of their own. So they get a FP to come back and try again later, usually they are even valid for several days. No idea why they would not have given them to you at FEA. Is there any way you missed the CM handing them out? 

They don't give all riders of FoP a FP, nor is that common. They gave what would be called Pixie Dust, because they can (which proves it's bunk when they tell you they can't give you FoP FP, they can, if they really want to).


----------



## maalca23

Just back last night from our magical vacation last night.  All I can say is Rope Drop Flight of Passage works like a charm.  We did the rope drop on 2/26.  EMH was 0800 for AK.  We arrived at 0700.  Descent crowd when we arrived.  We picked a line.  Made our way in with the crowd which by the way was very orderly which surprised me.  By 8:08 am we were off FOP. It was magical and by far the best ride Disney has created in many years!  We made our way to NVR and the wait was only 10 mins.  By 8:20am I was sipping my latte and saying what a great morning!  If you do not have a FOP FP or you want to ride FOP more then once Rope Drop is absolutely the way to go!  We rode 4 times in one week.  Two Rope Drops, 1 FP and once while doing the Ultimate Night of Adventure tour. Magical!


----------



## Haley R

We did fop on Friday morning with a FP. We rope dropped Navi which was a walk on (even though it said 20 min). And when I say rope dropped I mean showed up a little after 8 when the park opened. We then went to ee and walked onto that twice. I hate to be negative, but we didn’t feel fop was nearly as good as everyone says. Maybe we had too high of expectations but it wasn’t something we felt like we needed to ride more than once. I wouldn’t wait longer than an hour for it.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

Haley R said:


> We did fop on Friday morning with a FP. We rope dropped Navi which was a walk on (even though it said 20 min). And when I say rope dropped I mean showed up a little after 8 when the park opened. We then went to ee and walked onto that twice. I hate to be negative, but we didn’t feel fop was nearly as good as everyone says. Maybe we had too high of expectations but it wasn’t something we felt like we needed to ride more than once. I wouldn’t wait longer than an hour for it.



Good to know. I definitely want to have somewhat tempered expectations- hence why I am glad we have FP and don't have to wait so long. Sorry it was a letdown for you!


----------



## ThistleMae

I got a bit of a queasy tummy after eating and going on ride.  I went on today and was fine.  I dont recommend eating right before but everyone is different, just my experience.


----------



## DrPhysics

On 3/1 we did  9:20 a.m. FP for FoP and had maybe a 10-15 min wait to get into the room with the intro video.  But once in there, we waited a long time (did not time it), so I don't know if the ride broke down while we were in there.  It kept rescanning us over and over.  Fantastic ride, though.  We did Navi using a FP on 2/27 (9 am) and had very little wait.  On the night of 3/1 we were walking around Pandora at night and walked by Navi 2 min before park close at 8, walked on, and the CM said last call.  Waited about 5 min from there.


----------



## Haley R

Hannahinwonderland said:


> Good to know. I definitely want to have somewhat tempered expectations- hence why I am glad we have FP and don't have to wait so long. Sorry it was a letdown for you!


I wouldn’t say it was a let down because I kind of expected it to be similar to soarin. We just didn’t think it was as new and spectacular as others have said.


----------



## ThistleMae

All my family loved it.  They moved it to the top of there most favorite ride! We rode five different days with FP+


----------



## rteetz

Banshees are back in stock online 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/pandora-world-avatar-interactive-banshee-toys-back-stock-online/


----------



## horse11

rteetz said:


> Banshees are back in stock online
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/pandora-world-avatar-interactive-banshee-toys-back-stock-online/


It looks like they really went up in price!! I thought that they were $59.95? I am so glad I had family pick up two of these for us back in August.


----------



## rteetz

horse11 said:


> It looks like they really went up in price!! I thought that they were $59.95? I am so glad I had family pick up two of these for us back in August.


That includes the perch. I believe they are still the same in store.


----------



## horse11

rteetz said:


> That includes the perch. I believe they are still the same in store.


ok that makes more sense. Of course with Disney you just never know lol!!


----------



## Sergel02

Took about 2 hours for us from when we got in line to when we finished and walked out. Started at 8AM, no fast pass of course. 

Well worth it though.


----------



## rteetz

Disappointing news

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/review-pongu-pongu-pandora-world-avatar-changes-menu-new-colossal-pretzel/

Pongu Pongu has changed its menu again with more generic offerings.


----------



## Amy M

rteetz said:


> That includes the perch. I believe they are still the same in store.


Are you able to buy the perch separately?  We bought some in June and are looking for a good way to display them.


----------



## maalca23

Amy M said:


> Are you able to buy the perch separately?  We bought some in June and are looking for a good way to display them.


I saw the perches at the park last week which could be purchased separately.  Did not look at the price when we purchased our banshee as we decided to get the pouch to carry the banshee.


----------



## Amy M

maalca23 said:


> I saw the perches at the park last week which could be purchased separately.  Did not look at the price when we purchased our banshee as we decided to get the pouch to carry the banshee.


Thanks for the info.  I'll check out the shop Disney Parks app.  If I can't get it through there, I guess we will pick some up when we are there in July.


----------



## rteetz

Amy M said:


> Are you able to buy the perch separately?  We bought some in June and are looking for a good way to display them.


You can buy them at the parks separately but online they are sold as one.


----------



## Amy M

rteetz said:


> You can buy them at the parks separately but online they are sold as one.


Good to know.  Thank you!


----------



## HBouchard

HopperFan said:


> 8-9 hours to wait for a few minute ride.  NO ride is that good.  Honestly I can't think of anything I'd wait that long for other than a boatload of cash.
> 
> Soarin' is often shorter now with the third theater.  I just looked and it's 35 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 8 seats on 3 floors so that is 24.  If 7 couldn't ride that is 29%.  Again others groups will have no issues but I still think it's looking like a bigger problem than any other ride at Disney.  I saw a few comments today on twitter of folks who could not ride at the previews.
> 
> Placing a test seat will help you know before you wait in line you don't fit but it doesn't solve the issue that Disney has designed an attraction that leaves out a higher number of guests than they normally do.



I went to Disney in December 2017 and went on the ride with no problem.  I just read the post about plus size people not being able to ride the Flight of Passage, I am going back to Disney in May and am nervous that this time I will not be able to ride the ride with my family.  Is there any update on what they are doing for plus size guests?


----------



## jreed

All i can say us wow, what a ride! 

We were in DW last week.  Our first day there we went to AK.  We arrived at the park around 8:15 and advanced to the entrance to Pandora.   Once they let everyone in we were able to right FOP with about a 45 minute wait.

We came back one evening to see Pandora at night (arrived around 6:00).   That time the wait time for FOP said 45 so we go in line.  Ended up being 35 mins.  We walked out of there and got right on the Na'vi River Ride (no wait).

I heard people talking about trying to get fastpasses 60 days out at 12:01 and they were all gone.


----------



## Gus V.

We finally got to experience Pandora last week, just got back from our trip yesterday...already feeling depressed!  Lol.  Just as everyone else has expressed the beauty of Pandora, I must say, there really isn’t a world like it.  Truly unbelievable, breathtaking land!  We managed to get fast passes for FoP for days 63 and 65 of our trip.  

With two kids, 3 and 1, we were not able to rope drop to take advantage of low wait times.  We got in line for Na’vi River Journey at around 9:30 and wait time was listed at 45mins.  We ended up waiting an hour only to be told the ride was down. Cast members offered everyone fast passes, perfectly fine with us.  The ride didn’t open back up until about 2:30 or so, at which point we decided to use our fast passes they had given us earlier.  Fantastic ride, nice visuals and the Shaman is unlike any animatronic I’ve ever seen!  Then our FoP fast pass window opened up, WOW, WHAT A RIDE!!!  I can’t even put into words the experience this ride provides, in fact, I got to experience this ride 5 times and I’m still trying to process what I experienced!!  Hands down best ride on property.  I found my last ride to be slightly better than the previous 4 rides, it seemed as if I was more towards the middle of the screen, B2 seat 6.  

All in all, fantastic addition to Animal Kingdom.  I’m thankful to have experienced such a beautiful, thrilling  ride and can not wait to go back in October!  Also, on my last ride, I did standby 15 minutes before closing time and wait time was listed at 120 mins...I was in and out of the ride in one hour


----------



## rteetz

Gus V. said:


> We finally got to experience Pandora last week, just got back from our trip yesterday...already feeling depressed!  Lol.  Just as everyone else has expressed the beauty of Pandora, I must say, there really isn’t a world like it.  Truly unbelievable, breathtaking land!  We managed to get fast passes for FoP for days 63 and 65 of our trip.
> 
> With two kids, 3 and 1, we were not able to rope drop to take advantage of low wait times.  We got in line for Na’vi River Journey at around 9:30 and wait time was listed at 45mins.  We ended up waiting an hour only to be told the ride was down. Cast members offered everyone fast passes, perfectly fine with us.  The ride didn’t open back up until about 2:30 or so, at which point we decided to use our fast passes they had given us earlier.  Fantastic ride, nice visuals and the Shaman is unlike any animatronic I’ve ever seen!  Then our FoP fast pass window opened up, WOW, WHAT A RIDE!!!  I can’t even put into words the experience this ride provides, in fact, I got to experience this ride 5 times and I’m still trying to process what I experienced!!  Hands down best ride on property.  I found my last ride to be slightly better than the previous 4 rides, it seemed as if I was more towards the middle of the screen, B2 seat 6.
> 
> All in all, fantastic addition to Animal Kingdom.  I’m thankful to have experienced such a beautiful, thrilling  ride and can not wait to go back in October!  Also, on my last ride, I did standby 15 minutes before closing time and wait time was listed at 120 mins...I was in and out of the ride in one hour


Glad to hear you had a great time!


----------



## Gus V.

rteetz said:


> Glad to hear you had a great time!



Thanks, we had a fantastic time!!


----------



## Linkura

Was at Pandora for the first time this Monday, a 7AM EMH day.  Got on the bus at Pop- it was full- a couple minutes after 6 and got through security around 6:25.  The couple turnstiles that were opened were backed up to approximately the ticket windows.  Not a ton of people overall, but still a fair number.  Maybe 6:35ish they opened the turnstiles.  There wasn't really any guidance that I could see in terms of CMs directing people to Pandora, etc.  Since I was going for NRJ, I took my time walking back there.  It was stupefying watching all those people running to try to get to FOP, and probably having to wait quite a while anyway because they didn't arrive at AK early enough.  Almost no one was going to NRJ.  I remarked to the family next to me as we walked through the NRJ queue that I was glad I had a FOP FP, and they concurred.  NRJ was a walk on, and I went on it twice with no wait (they didn't even make me walk the queue again) by 7:01.  I could have gone on it a third time with no wait, but I'd experienced it both in the front and back rows and had had enough.  After looking around Pandora for a few minutes, I went to get breakfast at Kusafiri.  The line for FOP was already well past Tiffins by then.

I liked NRJ more than I thought I would.  Surprisingly, I was more impressed by the projection screens as opposed to the Shaman.  The screens are EXTREMELY crisp and clear- no other ride's projections come anywhere close.  I would not be surprised if uninformed people thought the screens were animatronics.  The Youtube videos do not do it justice.  Otherwise, the ride is kind of slow and boring, but also relaxing.  I would ride it at least once per trip personally.  Would I feel the same way if I didn't walk on or had a FP?  Certainly not.  Anyone waiting for an extended period of time will be disappointed.  But since I don't wait in lines, I liked it.

I had a 10:45 FP for FOP, but I was hungry before then, so I went to Sa'tuli Canteen for an early lunch.  I used Mobile Ordering and it worked out great, got my stuff in just a couple minutes.  I got the chicken bowl with potatoes and the creamy herb dressing, plus both desserts to try.  The chicken bowl is EXCELLENT.  It's cooked perfectly, very moist and tender and just delicious.  The potatoes are a perfect match and also very tasty.  I was not a fan of the dressing, but they had it mostly off to the side, so it wasn't touching most of the food anyway.  But they gave plenty of it if you wanted to mix it in.  The chicken bowl left me quite full, and I didn't have much room for the desserts.  I did try both of them, but wasn't a huge fan of either.  I think the blueberry cream cheese was better, but still nothing amazing.  The chocolate cake was a little too bitter for even me, a fan of dark chocolate.  I later confirmed that it was definitely the cake and not my losing my taste for dark chocolate after having and enjoying the dark chocolate dessert at CRT the next day.

Then I went to FOP.  There was almost no wait in the FP line.  As a solo rider, I was the last one in my group, #16.  I was on level 2- didn't need to take any stairs.  Did the preshows and such and it was time to ride.  I was very concerned about motion sickness as people had said it was between Soarin- which is no problem for me- and Star Tours- which is a big problem for me.  And I'd just eaten a big lunch.  Turns out it was no concern whatsoever and I experienced no symptoms.  The glasses are definitely a little too big- the people next to me were complaining too.  I wear glasses and even they seemed a bit big just wearing them over the glasses.  At the start of the ride, I had to hold onto the glasses or otherwise there was distortion, but for some reason that went away after a little bit and I stopped holding them.

The ride itself was extremely underwhelming for me.  It is literally Soarin' over Pandora.  I don't like Soarin' either, it's just not exciting to me.  I am wondering if I don't like these screen rides because I am an avid video gamer. I look at computer-generated, detailed screens like this all the time.  That's the only explanation I can think of as to why most people love Soarin' and FOP and I don't (my husband is also a gamer and didn't like Soarin' either).  So yeah... I actually preferred NRJ!  I would probably ride FOP again if it's not too much trouble, such as if I get a FP or something. But otherwise, ehhh.  The people next to me told me they had waited 3 hours to ride- but at least they enjoyed it.  There were a couple of tween girls coming up behind me in the next group and they asked me if it's a good ride.  I told them that I probably wasn't the right person to ask, as I didn't like it, but that most people seem to really like it.

In regards to FP availability, I didn't see NRJ or FOP pop up while I was at AK on Monday.  However, I was planning on having my last day- which was to be Wednesday- at MK, but I decided midday Tuesday that I would switch to AK.  I had no problem getting FPs for FOP or NRJ for the next day- both showed up fairly quickly for morning times, and FOP actually showed up first!  Unfortunately, though, my Wednesday night flight was cancelled due to the weather, and the only flight I could get on before the 10th was at 6am Wednesday.  So my trip was cut 13 hours short and I didn't get to go to AK again.  But I thought I would report on my FP availability findings anyway.

Thanks to everyone in this thread for all the great info that made my Pandora experience a breeze.


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

Quick question: Does the FOP Fastpass line is the same as the regular line in terms of details and experience?


----------



## sachilles

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> Quick question: Does the FOP Fastpass line is the same as the regular line in terms of details and experience?


No, not quite.

It also can vary early in the day, like rope drop.
There is an experimental lab room. We rope dropped and we were not routed through it, but went by outside the lab. Fastpass also bypasses it. During our fastpass return, we noticed the queue was routed through the lab. Other than that it's the same.


----------



## dina444444

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> Quick question: Does the FOP Fastpass line is the same as the regular line in terms of details and experience?


In the FP line you miss the bioluminescent room, the lab, and the room with the big mural on the wall.


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

@dina444444 @sachilles ugh  I didn't know that
thank God I asked here then, because I was thinking about only trying with F+ 
now I gotta go through regular line to experience everything! lol
thanks guys


----------



## dina444444

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> @dina444444 @sachilles ugh  I didn't know that
> thank God I asked here then, because I was thinking about only trying with F+
> now I gotta go through regular line to experience everything! lol
> thanks guys


I recommend the regular line right at park closing. I did that in January and it took about 80 min at park closing to wait in the queue, go through the 2 pre show rooms, and ride the ride.


----------



## Haley R

Linkura said:


> Was at Pandora for the first time this Monday, a 7AM EMH day.  Got on the bus at Pop- it was full- a couple minutes after 6 and got through security around 6:25.  The couple turnstiles that were opened were backed up to approximately the ticket windows.  Not a ton of people overall, but still a fair number.  Maybe 6:35ish they opened the turnstiles.  There wasn't really any guidance that I could see in terms of CMs directing people to Pandora, etc.  Since I was going for NRJ, I took my time walking back there.  It was stupefying watching all those people running to try to get to FOP, and probably having to wait quite a while anyway because they didn't arrive at AK early enough.  Almost no one was going to NRJ.  I remarked to the family next to me as we walked through the NRJ queue that I was glad I had a FOP FP, and they concurred.  NRJ was a walk on, and I went on it twice with no wait (they didn't even make me walk the queue again) by 7:01.  I could have gone on it a third time with no wait, but I'd experienced it both in the front and back rows and had had enough.  After looking around Pandora for a few minutes, I went to get breakfast at Kusafiri.  The line for FOP was already well past Tiffins by then.
> 
> I liked NRJ more than I thought I would.  Surprisingly, I was more impressed by the projection screens as opposed to the Shaman.  The screens are EXTREMELY crisp and clear- no other ride's projections come anywhere close.  I would not be surprised if uninformed people thought the screens were animatronics.  The Youtube videos do not do it justice.  Otherwise, the ride is kind of slow and boring, but also relaxing.  I would ride it at least once per trip personally.  Would I feel the same way if I didn't walk on or had a FP?  Certainly not.  Anyone waiting for an extended period of time will be disappointed.  But since I don't wait in lines, I liked it.
> 
> I had a 10:45 FP for FOP, but I was hungry before then, so I went to Sa'tuli Canteen for an early lunch.  I used Mobile Ordering and it worked out great, got my stuff in just a couple minutes.  I got the chicken bowl with potatoes and the creamy herb dressing, plus both desserts to try.  The chicken bowl is EXCELLENT.  It's cooked perfectly, very moist and tender and just delicious.  The potatoes are a perfect match and also very tasty.  I was not a fan of the dressing, but they had it mostly off to the side, so it wasn't touching most of the food anyway.  But they gave plenty of it if you wanted to mix it in.  The chicken bowl left me quite full, and I didn't have much room for the desserts.  I did try both of them, but wasn't a huge fan of either.  I think the blueberry cream cheese was better, but still nothing amazing.  The chocolate cake was a little too bitter for even me, a fan of dark chocolate.  I later confirmed that it was definitely the cake and not my losing my taste for dark chocolate after having and enjoying the dark chocolate dessert at CRT the next day.
> 
> Then I went to FOP.  There was almost no wait in the FP line.  As a solo rider, I was the last one in my group, #16.  I was on level 2- didn't need to take any stairs.  Did the preshows and such and it was time to ride.  I was very concerned about motion sickness as people had said it was between Soarin- which is no problem for me- and Star Tours- which is a big problem for me.  And I'd just eaten a big lunch.  Turns out it was no concern whatsoever and I experienced no symptoms.  The glasses are definitely a little too big- the people next to me were complaining too.  I wear glasses and even they seemed a bit big just wearing them over the glasses.  At the start of the ride, I had to hold onto the glasses or otherwise there was distortion, but for some reason that went away after a little bit and I stopped holding them.
> 
> The ride itself was extremely underwhelming for me.  It is literally Soarin' over Pandora.  I don't like Soarin' either, it's just not exciting to me.  I am wondering if I don't like these screen rides because I am an avid video gamer. I look at computer-generated, detailed screens like this all the time.  That's the only explanation I can think of as to why most people love Soarin' and FOP and I don't (my husband is also a gamer and didn't like Soarin' either).  So yeah... I actually preferred NRJ!  I would probably ride FOP again if it's not too much trouble, such as if I get a FP or something. But otherwise, ehhh.  The people next to me told me they had waited 3 hours to ride- but at least they enjoyed it.  There were a couple of tween girls coming up behind me in the next group and they asked me if it's a good ride.  I told them that I probably wasn't the right person to ask, as I didn't like it, but that most people seem to really like it.
> 
> In regards to FP availability, I didn't see NRJ or FOP pop up while I was at AK on Monday.  However, I was planning on having my last day- which was to be Wednesday- at MK, but I decided midday Tuesday that I would switch to AK.  I had no problem getting FPs for FOP or NRJ for the next day- both showed up fairly quickly for morning times, and FOP actually showed up first!  Unfortunately, though, my Wednesday night flight was cancelled due to the weather, and the only flight I could get on before the 10th was at 6am Wednesday.  So my trip was cut 13 hours short and I didn't get to go to AK again.  But I thought I would report on my FP availability findings anyway.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this thread for all the great info that made my Pandora experience a breeze.


I am so glad we weren't the only ones!! DH and I normally skip Soarin' because we just think it's boring and we kind of got the same vibe from FOP. Would I do it again? Yes. But I'm so glad we had a FP for it because I would've been very upset if I waited more than 45-60 minutes for it. We have the VR headset at home for DH's Samsung phone and honestly, FOP felt about the same as doing that. I will add that I brought an UA sweatband and that was SUPER helpful in keeping my glasses on. Those things covered my entire face! lol


----------



## Linkura

Haley R said:


> I am so glad we weren't the only ones!! DH and I normally skip Soarin' because we just think it's boring and we kind of got the same vibe from FOP. Would I do it again? Yes. But I'm so glad we had a FP for it because I would've been very upset if I waited more than 45-60 minutes for it. We have the VR headset at home for DH's Samsung phone and honestly, FOP felt about the same as doing that. I will add that I brought an UA sweatband and that was SUPER helpful in keeping my glasses on. Those things covered my entire face! lol


I haven't even used VR and I still thought it was pretty lame!


----------



## rteetz

Linkura said:


> I haven't even used VR and I still thought it was pretty lame!


To each their own but I feel FoP was much better executed than a VR headset. The ride is also much more intense than Soarin. Different ride vehicles and more movement. I find it hard to compare to Soarin because of that.


----------



## rteetz

Haley R said:


> I am so glad we weren't the only ones!! DH and I normally skip Soarin' because we just think it's boring and we kind of got the same vibe from FOP. Would I do it again? Yes. But I'm so glad we had a FP for it because I would've been very upset if I waited more than 45-60 minutes for it. We have the VR headset at home for DH's Samsung phone and honestly, FOP felt about the same as doing that. I will add that I brought an UA sweatband and that was SUPER helpful in keeping my glasses on. Those things covered my entire face! lol


I have done VR on several occasions and I don't see how the two are the same.


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> To each their own but I feel FoP was much better executed than a VR headset. The ride is also much more intense than Soarin. Different ride vehicles and more movement. I find it hard to compare to Soarin because of that.


It is more intense than Soarin', for sure, but it I felt only slightly less underwhelmed.


----------



## Haley R

rteetz said:


> I have done VR on several occasions and I don't see how the two are the same.


You must not use a swiveling computer chair in your vr experiences lol


----------



## rteetz

Linkura said:


> It is more intense than Soarin', for sure, but it I felt only slightly less underwhelmed.


It certainly is hyped up and I am not sure anything could live up to that hype I am just not sure a VR headset is an equal comparison in my opinion.


----------



## rteetz

Haley R said:


> You must not use a swiveling computer chair in your vr experiences lol


I did the Star Wars VR experience at Disney Springs and I wouldn't even compare the two. They are both very different.


----------



## HopperFan

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> Quick question: Does the FOP Fastpass line is the same as the regular line in terms of details and experience?



FP+ line is total bore.  


PHOTO: Undercover Tourist


----------



## Linkura

HopperFan said:


> FP+ line is total bore.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Undercover Tourist


The good thing is, at least in my experience, you aren't in there very long.  I didn't stop walking until after the merge point where they divide up groups.


----------



## Mome Rath

People are always going to have subjective opinions, as that's the nature of rides, just like food.  I'm an avid gamer, and have done VR and think FoP is the best ride I've ever been on in Disney or anywhere else, IMO it's everything the Harry Potter rides want to be, but aren't.  It just goes to show the only way you'll know if you like it or not is to give it a go...  I absolutely cannot wait to get back down there just for FoP.


----------



## Linkura

Mome Rath said:


> People are always going to have subjective opinions, as that's the nature of rides, just like food.  I'm an avid gamer, and have done VR and think FoP is the best ride I've ever been on in Disney or anywhere else, IMO it's everything the Harry Potter rides want to be, but aren't.  It just goes to show the only way you'll know if you like it or not is to give it a go...  I absolutely cannot wait to get back down there just for FoP.


100%!  Just like how I thought I would get motion sickness for sure on FOP, and I was totally fine.  Everyone should be willing to try something at least once.


----------



## Haley R

Mome Rath said:


> People are always going to have subjective opinions, as that's the nature of rides, just like food.  I'm an avid gamer, and have done VR and think FoP is the best ride I've ever been on in Disney or anywhere else, IMO it's everything the Harry Potter rides want to be, but aren't.  It just goes to show the only way you'll know if you like it or not is to give it a go...  I absolutely cannot wait to get back down there just for FoP.


See and I think the opposite about the Harry Potter rides, at least the one in the castle. I think the Forbidden Journey is the BEST simulator ride I have ever done. I like my rides more thrilling and I don't like the fact that the bike in FOP doesn't actually move from one location to another. I still liked it, but it's interesting to read opinions from different people!


----------



## MonaMN

FoP is like pure joy.

Loved how the banshee you are riding is “breathing”, and the flying was just amazing.  Can’t wait to ride again... sometime!


----------



## La Belle

Anyone ride FOP recently? We rode on March 4th and again on March 8th. 
CM told us they made changes to the ride. We noticed the scenes have changed. Anyone else notice changes?


----------



## rteetz

La Belle said:


> Anyone ride FOP recently? We rode on March 4th and again on March 8th.
> CM told us they made changes to the ride. We noticed the scenes have changed. Anyone else notice changes?


No scenes have changed as far as I know. The only change made recently was the warning cards.


----------



## La Belle

rteetz said:


> No scenes have changed as far as I know. The only change made recently was the warning cards.


Interesting. We thought it was changed slightly but i could be wrong. 
There was new glasses though. They fit a bit better.


----------



## Haley R

La Belle said:


> Interesting. We thought it was changed slightly but i could be wrong.
> There was new glasses though. They fit a bit better.


You didn't happen to take a picture of them did you?


----------



## Auroraborealis18

I'm going to measure him, but my 4 year old is very tall. Has anyone else been on this with a preschooler or used the child swap system? Can I ride swap with my 12 year old or do I have to bring a sitter?


----------



## La Belle

Haley R said:


> You didn't happen to take a picture of them did you?


No sorry.


----------



## Haley R

La Belle said:


> No sorry.


That's okay. I didn't think so, but I wanted to ask anyway!


----------



## Mome Rath

I like thrill rides as well, though in the true "thrill ride" sense I prefer actual roller coasters.  I rode Forbidden Journey before they tweaked it and it was one of the jerkiest rides I've ever ridden and would never ride it again... to me it felt as though the point was to try to break your neck so I never felt that I was actually flying or "in" the scene.  On FoP I feel immersed in it as though I'm actually riding a Banshee, seeing the sights, smellin' the smells. lol


----------



## Mjkre

RE: Motion sickness on FOP?  I cannot under any circumstances ride FJ at Universal (I closed my eyes after about 20 seconds and was still sick for hours).  I can, however, ride Gringotts with no problem- and it is one of my favorite rides at any park.  Soarin I am sort of ok on (but only once).  In terms of motion sickness, which ride is it most similar?


----------



## Mome Rath

Mjkre said:


> RE: Motion sickness on FOP?  I cannot under any circumstances ride FJ at Universal (I closed my eyes after about 20 seconds and was still sick for hours).  I can, however, ride Gringotts with no problem- and it is one of my favorite rides at any park.  Soarin I am sort of ok on (but only once).  In terms of motion sickness, which ride is it most similar?



How about Star Tours?  I think the easiest way to describe FoP is like a mix of ST and Soarin'.  You aren't physically moving on a track as on Gringotts.


----------



## Linkura

Mome Rath said:


> How about Star Tours?  I think the easiest way to describe FoP is like a mix of ST and Soarin'.  You aren't physically moving on a track as on Gringotts.


No.  I have bad issues with Star Tours, had ZERO issues on FOP.  It's not comparable.  If they have issues with Soarin', I would probably avoid FOP.


----------



## Mome Rath

It's comparable in that you have the glasses, and you aren't on a track, and it is a simulator that moves with the video...  In short, there are different types of "motion sickness," some caused by the 3-D effects, some by 2-D images on screen, some by actual motion, within motion sickness caused by actual physical motion, some is triggered by inversions, some by side to side movement, etc... It is really hard to predict motion sickness in individual people based on the presence of motion sickness in others on any given ride. 

As an example, a friend of mine gets motion sick fairly often.  At Disney and Universal she did well on Gringott's, she did well on Soarin', she watched the movie at France and it triggered her sickness and she had it the rest of the day.  Obviously, with her it was a visual thing triggered by the POV and the wrap around screen in France.

My advice to any ride you want to try that you are nervous about triggering motion sickness issues is to plan to ride it at an opportune time where if it does make you queasy or full on motion sick it won't ruin the rest of your day or trip.


----------



## Linkura

Mome Rath said:


> My advice to any ride you want to try that you are nervous about triggering motion sickness issues is to plan to ride it at an opportune time where if it does make you queasy or full on motion sick it won't ruin the rest of your day or trip.


Agreed.


----------



## Haley R

Mome Rath said:


> It's comparable in that you have the glasses, and you aren't on a track, and it is a simulator that moves with the video...  In short, there are different types of "motion sickness," some caused by the 3-D effects, some by 2-D images on screen, some by actual motion, within motion sickness caused by actual physical motion, some is triggered by inversions, some by side to side movement, etc... It is really hard to predict motion sickness in individual people based on the presence of motion sickness in others on any given ride.
> 
> As an example, a friend of mine gets motion sick fairly often.  At Disney and Universal she did well on Gringott's, she did well on Soarin', she watched the movie at France and it triggered her sickness and she had it the rest of the day.  Obviously, with her it was a visual thing triggered by the POV and the wrap around screen in France.
> 
> My advice to any ride you want to try that you are nervous about triggering motion sickness issues is to plan to ride it at an opportune time where if it does make you queasy or full on motion sick it won't ruin the rest of your day or trip.


I’m lucky enough that no rides makes me sick. I’m hoping that doesn’t change as I age because I’ve heard that’s common. Dh gets sick on spinning rides so we can only do teacups once lol 
He did say last week that star tours made him a little queasy so he didn’t want to do it again. It’s just so hard for me to imagine a ride like that making someone sick but that’s because I don’t get sick.


----------



## Linkura

Haley R said:


> I’m lucky enough that no rides makes me sick. I’m hoping that doesn’t change as I age because I’ve heard that’s common. Dh gets sick on spinning rides so we can only do teacups once lol
> He did say last week that star tours made him a little queasy so he didn’t want to do it again. It’s just so hard for me to imagine a ride like that making someone sick but that’s because I don’t get sick.


It did change for me when I aged, but I also had a 8 year hiatus from WDW.  So it was probably a combination of those two things.


----------



## Haley R

Linkura said:


> It did change for me when I aged, but I also had a 8 year hiatus from WDW.  So it was probably a combination of those two things.


If we weren’t at Disney I would go to six flags lol. That’s the closest theme park to us but still a 3 hour or so drive. We have a small theme park but it’s not very fun.


----------



## Linkura

I'm not really a fan of Six Flags.  Went there once, it was insanely crowded with huge lines for anything decent.  Has more of a cheap carnival flair than a theme park, at least the local one.


----------



## Haley R

Linkura said:


> I'm not really a fan of Six Flags.  Went there once, it was insanely crowded with huge lines for anything decent.  Has more of a cheap carnival flair than a theme park, at least the local one.


I definitely agree that it’s more carnival like but I love the roller coasters. We used to live in Georgia and the coaster there where you stand is awesome. Superman is fun too.


----------



## Mjkre

I don't get much motion sickness on rides that move. Although I have noticed that most roller coasters are now a one and done per day thing for me.  And last time I rode the Mummy after dinner I almost didn't make it though the ride! Timing does matter. I also avoid "swing rides" of all kinds.  

What has always gotten me though, is the simulators.  My first experience with it was Body Wars at Epcot-- horribly sick for hours.  FJ, also a bummer.  But whatever technology they use in Gringotts, works fine for me.  Maybe it's because the ride moves too? 

I have never been brave enough to try Star Tours.  I heard too many puking stories.  Soarin, I was nervous about but I have ridden it a couple of times with only minor issues.  So I guess was curious where FOP fit in with the rest.  Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## Linkura

Mjkre said:


> I don't get much motion sickness on rides that move. Although I have noticed that most roller coasters are now a one and done per day thing for me.  And last time I rode the Mummy after dinner I almost didn't make it though the ride! Timing does matter. I also avoid "swing rides" of all kinds.
> 
> What has always gotten me though, is the simulators.  My first experience with it was Body Wars at Epcot-- horribly sick for hours.  FJ, also a bummer.  But whatever technology they use in Gringotts, works fine for me.  Maybe it's because the ride moves too?
> 
> I have never been brave enough to try Star Tours.  I heard too many puking stories.  Soarin, I was nervous about but I have ridden it a couple of times with only minor issues.  So I guess was curious where FOP fit in with the rest.  Thanks for all your advice.


If I had to guess, you'll almost certainly have issues with FOP based on this.  Again, if you're gonna try it, do it at the end of the day or when it's "ok" (as much as it can be ok) for you to possibly get sick from the ride.


----------



## vicb

I have a question about FP for Navi River... park hours were just extended for my day in May and a second show of ROL added.  I gave up my ROL FP and took one instead for Safari.  I will be entering park 3pm-close (10:30), stand by now for second show of ROL.  .  My last FP is at 5:50... what are my odds at that point for getting a fourth FP for Navi River that evening ??  I do have a FP for another day of my trip but would love to get on Navi that day and not have to go back.


----------



## dina444444

vicb said:


> I have a question about FP for Navi River... park hours were just extended for my day in May and a second show of ROL added.  I gave up my ROL FP and took one instead for Safari.  I will be entering park 3pm-close (10:30), stand by now for second show of ROL.  .  My last FP is at 5:50... what are my odds at that point for getting a fourth FP for Navi River that evening ??  I do have a FP for another day of my trip but would love to get on Navi that day and not have to go back.


I would ride Navi at park close. It usually doesn’t have a long wait at the end of the day. I’ve gotten a 4th fp for it before but they are sporadic if they appear.


----------



## vicb

dina444444 said:


> I would ride Navi at park close. It usually doesn’t have a long wait at the end of the day. I’ve gotten a 4th fp for it before but they are sporadic if they appear.



Thank you.  We have never seen ROL and my group wants to so Navi at park close won't work... however with ROL at 10:30 second show perhaps the Navi wait won't be super long during the first ROL show at 9:15pm??


----------



## dina444444

vicb said:


> Thank you.  We have never seen ROL and my group wants to so Navi at park close won't work... however with ROL at 10:30 second show perhaps the Navi wait won't be super long during the first ROL show at 9:15pm??


Is there a reason your not going to the first showing of RoL? I would do the first show then go over to Pandora.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

What are the chances of getting fp in the morning for FOP for 60+2?


----------



## vicb

dina444444 said:


> Is there a reason your not going to the first showing of RoL? I would do the first show then go over to Pandora.



Hmmm, I don't know   I guess I was just going with everyone saying "go to the second ROL show".   We could do that but we'd do it stand by... unless we snagged a 4th FP for ROL.  Here is our plan so far: enter park 2:30ish, stay till close 10:30.  Have FP for FOP 3-4pm, EE 4:15-5:15, want to see new Up bird show 5pm, Safari FP 5:50, Yak and Yeti ADR 6:40... then I guess I'm trying to figure out from 7:30 till close.

We are traveling with our adult children (in their early 20's) so no little ones.


----------



## dina444444

vicb said:


> Hmmm, I don't know   I guess I was just going with everyone saying "go to the second ROL show".   We could do that but we'd do it stand by... unless we snagged a 4th FP for ROL.  Here is our plan so far: enter park 2:30ish, stay till close 10:30.  Have FP for FOP 3-4pm, EE 4:15-5:15, want to see new Up bird show 5pm, Safari FP 5:50, Yak and Yeti ADR 6:40... then I guess I'm trying to figure out from 7:30 till close.
> 
> We are traveling with our adult children (in their early 20's) so no little ones.


I would try and get your 4th fp for the first RoL. It’s doable.


----------



## vicb

dina444444 said:


> I would try and get your 4th fp for the first RoL. It’s doable.



Sounds like a good plan.  We will try for this and then we can keep checking for Navi incase someone cancels last minute.  Thanks for the alternate thinking.


----------



## rteetz

Finally dining in Satuli Canteen! The pods were good. I was especially pleased with the chips. Blueberry cheesecake was very good as well.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Finally dining in Satuli Canteen! The pods were good. I was especially pleased with the chips. Blueberry cheesecake was very good as well.



I'm glad you enjoyed it! I like the pods but I think the bowls are even better.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it! I like the pods but I think the bowls are even better.


That’s for next time.


----------



## rteetz

They are being very nit picky/serious about the warning cards being handed out. They forgot to give me one at the front of the line and at the card collection point she made me read it in front of her even though I said I’ve been on the ride several times.


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> They are being very nit picky/serious about the warning cards being handed out. They forgot to give me one at the front of the line and at the card collection point she made me read it in front of her even though I said I’ve been on the ride several times.


Yeah, when I went on, the family in front of us didn't have cards for everyone in the party.  So the CM made them go back to the FP entrance to get cards for everyone!


----------



## rteetz

Today there was an Annual Passholder event for 20th anniversary Animal Kingom merchandise. I entered AK at roughly 7:10AM. I went to the merchandise area first and shopped (Black Friday crazy busy). The Animal Kingdom VP Djuan Rivers was on hand. 

I got to the Pandora bridge at roughly 7:35-7:40. There were about 100ish (probably more) people already there. We were let into Pandora about 7:45-7:50. We entered the FoP standby area and went through the FP load area. I was on the ride about 8:05. Got off and headed for NRJ waited about 10 minutes and was off of that by 8:30. 

I then headed to Everest and rode that with about a 5 minute wait and then headed out of AK just before 9AM.


----------



## rteetz

I just returned from my third trip since Pandora opened. I finally got to try out the Satuli Canteen! I used mobile order which took a bit longer than I liked but worked well overall. I got the Cheeseburger pods and the cheesecake. I was very happy with both! The chips on the side were especially good. I would definitely get both again in a heartbeat. I so really want to try a bowl though next time. 

     

As for Flight of Passage I rode 5 times over the course of my trip including 3 times in a row on my first day. If you want more info on how I did that send me a PM and I will happily explain. 

With that I had a few notes. I was a solo traveler this trip. Upon my first visit I didn't receive the warning card they are handing out. I believe the CM at the front thought I was part of the party in front of me. Once reaching the point where they collect the cards the CM made me stand in front of her and read the card even after I said I have been on this attraction several times. They obviously are not taking the issues lightly. I was a bit turned off by that CM interaction. My other rides were mainly FP and didn't have that issue. 

The new glasses are not really new. The lens is exactly the same. The change is they put new "arms" on the glasses. You can tell because they are now black. They definitely fit better. The ride itself is still amazing and I enjoy in immensely. I love looking for new little details in the film. My favorite new one is the creature at the very end near the bottom that is spooked by "our" banshee landing and is eating something.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I just returned from my third trip since Pandora opened. I finally got to try out the Satuli Canteen! I used mobile order which took a bit longer than I liked but worked well overall. I got the Cheeseburger pods and the cheesecake. I was very happy with both! The chips on the side were especially good. I would definitely get both again in a heartbeat. I so really want to try a bowl though next time.
> 
> View attachment 311532 View attachment 311533 View attachment 311534 View attachment 311535 View attachment 311536
> 
> As for Flight of Passage I rode 5 times over the course of my trip including 3 times in a row on my first day. If you want more info on how I did that send me a PM and I will happily explain.
> 
> With that I had a few notes. I was a solo traveler this trip. Upon my first visit I didn't receive the warning card they are handing out. I believe the CM at the front thought I was part of the party in front of me. Once reaching the point where they collect the cards the CM made me stand in front of her and read the card even after I said I have been on this attraction several times. They obviously are not taking the issues lightly. I was a bit turned off by that CM interaction. My other rides were mainly FP and didn't have that issue.
> 
> The new glasses are not really new. The lens is exactly the same. The change is they put new "arms" on the glasses. You can tell because they are now black. They definitely fit better. The ride itself is still amazing and I enjoy in immensely. I love looking for new little details in the film. My favorite new one is the creature at the very end near the bottom that is spooked by "our" banshee landing and is eating something.
> 
> View attachment 311549
> 
> View attachment 311550
> 
> View attachment 311551
> 
> View attachment 311552


“All members of your party must be together throughout the entire length of the queue.” That makes me laugh. Each time I’ve waited for this tons of people have pushed their way to the front to join their party. If I’ve been in line 2 hours and I never saw you walk past me to leave the line then at that point two hours in I shouldn’t see you jumping up to the front. I would love to think Disney is cracking down on this but I know better.


----------



## areno79

Has anyone done rope drop for FoP, and had to try out the test seat first? I'm a little nervous because I'm not sure if DH would fit, and I'd hate to get there at rope drop, take a few minutes to try the test seat and then have an hour wait.


----------



## Linkura

areno79 said:


> Has anyone done rope drop for FoP, and had to try out the test seat first? I'm a little nervous because I'm not sure if DH would fit, and I'd hate to get there at rope drop, take a few minutes to try the test seat and then have an hour wait.


They don't force you to try out the test seat, I don't think.  I think your best bet would be to just get in line without trying the seat.  If he doesn't fit when he gets on the ride, he doesn't fit.


----------



## rteetz

areno79 said:


> Has anyone done rope drop for FoP, and had to try out the test seat first? I'm a little nervous because I'm not sure if DH would fit, and I'd hate to get there at rope drop, take a few minutes to try the test seat and then have an hour wait.


I haven't but with the mad rush in the morning it definitely would hinder things.


----------



## Capang

areno79 said:


> Has anyone done rope drop for FoP, and had to try out the test seat first? I'm a little nervous because I'm not sure if DH would fit, and I'd hate to get there at rope drop, take a few minutes to try the test seat and then have an hour wait.


Will this be your only AK day? If you happen to be in that park more than once try out the test seat one day and then come back for rope drop another day. If you have hoppers this could be done fairly easily depending on your plans.


----------



## rteetz

Linkura said:


> They don't force you to try out the test seat, I don't think.  I think your best bet would be to just get in line without trying the seat.  If he doesn't fit when he gets on the ride, he doesn't fit.


That could be embarrassing though for the individual. I had a person next to me on this trip not fit. The CM tried and tried. The individual and the CM both were sad/upset.


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> That could be embarrassing though for the individual. I had a person next to me on this trip not fit. The CM tried and tried. The individual and the CM both were sad/upset.


Yeah, I mean I wouldn't do it if DH would get embarrassed by that.  But I'm thinking that would be the optimal thing to do in terms of not having a longer wait time.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## areno79

Capang said:


> Will this be your only AK day? If you happen to be in that park more than once try out the test seat one day and then come back for rope drop another day. If you have hoppers this could be done fairly easily depending on your plans.


We're doing AK on our first day, and not sure if/when we'll be back later in the week.


----------



## rteetz

Limited edition banshee coming out for the 20th anniversary of Animal Kingdom!

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photos-li...-of-merchandise-includes-special-banshee-toy/


----------



## rteetz

New Pandora entertainment coming April 22nd!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-april-22/


----------



## FastPasser.

Very similar to what they're doing at Universal's Transformers attraction.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> New Pandora entertainment coming April 22nd!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-april-22/



Any info on what exactly this is about?


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> Any info on what exactly this is about?


From what I’ve heard it’s a streetmosphere type thing.


----------



## Ensusieasm

rteetz said:


> From what I’ve heard it’s a streetmosphere type thing.


This is weird, but I rode FoP 5 times in late January. Three times at rope drop without a fast pass and twice with a fast pass. But I don’t remember seeing the blue Avatar in that cylinder of water. Was it in a video? Or was the actual tank of water with the blue guy sitting there as you walk by in the line? Why do I have no memory of this? ( sorry, this has nothing to do with the new streetmosphere guy, but I was just looking at all your Pandora photos again, and I’ve been meaning to ask this question)


----------



## rteetz

Ensusieasm said:


> This is weird, but I rode FoP 5 times in late January. Three times at rope drop without a fast pass and twice with a fast pass. But I don’t remember seeing the blue Avatar in that cylinder of water. Was it in a video? Or was the actual tank of water with the blue guy sitting there as you walk by in the line? Why do I have no memory of this? ( sorry, this has nothing to do with the new streetmosphere guy, but I was just looking at all your Pandora photos again, and I’ve been meaning to ask this question)


He is in the lab part of the queue. During the FP queue and during rope drop they don’t go through that part of the queue which is why you missed him.


----------



## Ensusieasm

rteetz said:


> He is in the lab part of the queue. During the FP queue and during rope drop they don’t go through that part of the queue which is why you missed him.


Thank goodness for your logical explanation! I’m sorry I missed it, but at least I’m not crazy! Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> New Pandora entertainment coming April 22nd!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-april-22/


This is not a war suit according to Joe Rohde it is a research suit to better fit with the story of the land. The walker outside Pongu Pongu is an old war suit. The suit is not mechanical at all, its a stilt walker. The legs you see in front are fake and the person's legs go inside and move as if he was on stilts.


----------



## BigRed98

Behind the Scenes: Creating the Pandora Conservation Initiative Utility Suit for Pandora. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...utility-suit-for-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Just a quick comment - rode FoP standby tonight (posted 90, actual 60) and there was no sign of a safety card being handed out for people to read. I was expecting it based on recent reports so I just thought I’d mention it


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Just a quick comment - rode FoP standby tonight (posted 90, actual 60) and there was no sign of a safety card being handed out for people to read. I was expecting it based on recent reports so I just thought I’d mention it


Interesting! Maybe it was just an end of the night thing?


----------



## disneynanacat

Just lurking this thread has me so excited to see Pandora, and ride that banshee June 5th!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> Interesting! Maybe it was just an end of the night thing?



Possibly, but I wonder why they would make the safety card just at night?


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Possibly, but I wonder why they would make the safety card just at night?


I meant the card wouldn’t be handed it at night for some reason. 

You said you rode at night which maybe they just stopped distributing for the night for some reason. They’ve been pretty insistent about the cards in the past couple weeks.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## disneyjr77

I thought i read that the glasses for FoP will fit over prescription but can't remember.  DD can't see without her glasses and won't be able to enjoy the ride if she has to take them off, will the ride glasses fit over her regular glasses?


----------



## rteetz

disneyjr77 said:


> I thought i read that the glasses for FoP will fit over prescription but can't remember.  DD can't see without her glasses and won't be able to enjoy the ride if she has to take them off, will the ride glasses fit over her regular glasses?


They should fit yes.


----------



## rteetz

The ground in Pandora is being repainted

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photos-pandora-the-world-of-avatar-ground-repainting-underway/


----------



## rteetz

Who is buying a moss wall themed banshee?

Celebrate 20th Anniversary of Disney’s Animal Kingdom with ‘I Was There’ Collection on April 22


----------



## rteetz

Since I noticed some out of date things on the first page I updated them. Please if you ever notice anything needs changing let me know!


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Who is buying a moss wall themed banshee?
> 
> Celebrate 20th Anniversary of Disney’s Animal Kingdom with ‘I Was There’ Collection on April 22



Not me, I already spent enough money on my first banshee.



rteetz said:


> Since I noticed some out of date things on the first page I updated them. Please if you ever notice anything needs changing let me know!



Thanks for always updating the threads!


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Not me, I already spent enough money on my first banshee.


Me too....


----------



## disneyjr77

rteetz said:


> They should fit yes.



Great, thanks


----------



## tidegirl

rteetz said:


> New Pandora entertainment coming April 22nd!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-april-22/



I'm really excited about this! TSL doesn't open before our APs expire, but at least I get to see a mech suit.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Can you wear mouse ears on FoP? I'm wondering if that might be a way to help keep the glasses on your head. In January, I used a wool head band (meant to keep ears warm), but it was literally freezing out that day, so no big deal to have winter wear. That doesn't sound as appealing in May.

ETA: I'm guessing they make you remove mouse ears while riding. But it's worth asking.


----------



## dina444444

kungaloosh22 said:


> Can you wear mouse ears on FoP? I'm wondering if that might be a way to help keep the glasses on your head. In January, I used a wool head band (meant to keep ears warm), but it was literally freezing out that day, so no big deal to have winter wear. That doesn't sound as appealing in May.
> 
> ETA: I'm guessing they make you remove mouse ears while riding. But it's worth asking.


No you would have to put them on the shelf. Apparently they changed the side of the frames on the glasses sometime in February, @rteetz can verify this and they stay on better now.


----------



## rteetz

kungaloosh22 said:


> Can you wear mouse ears on FoP? I'm wondering if that might be a way to help keep the glasses on your head. In January, I used a wool head band (meant to keep ears warm), but it was literally freezing out that day, so no big deal to have winter wear. That doesn't sound as appealing in May.
> 
> ETA: I'm guessing they make you remove mouse ears while riding. But it's worth asking.


No ears allowed as far as I’m aware.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Thanks Dina and Ryan. I'm not too surprised about having to remove the ears, but it's great to hear that the glasses fit better now!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Question about FOP, last time we rode it they asked for 2 extras and my friend and I did. We were excited not wait but then had the last two seats and the theatre/movie was distorted. Are there better seats and is it ok if we don't volunteer when they ask for 2?


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Question about FOP, last time we rode it they asked for 2 extras and my friend and I did. We were excited not wait but then had the last two seats and the theatre/movie was distorted. Are there better seats and is it ok if we don't volunteer when they ask for 2?


I’ve usually always been placed on the ends and never noticed any distortion in this film. When they ask for two they are trying to fill an entire row and usually the ends are what needs filling. No one is forcing you to volunteer so you should have no problem not going if they ask for 2.


----------



## Tonyz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Question about FOP, last time we rode it they asked for 2 extras and my friend and I did. We were excited not wait but then had the last two seats and the theatre/movie was distorted. Are there better seats and is it ok if we don't volunteer when they ask for 2?



Are you talking about the actual ride or the pre-show movie?


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Tonyz said:


> Are you talking about the actual ride or the pre-show movie?





rteetz said:


> I’ve usually always been placed on the ends and never noticed any distortion in this film. When they ask for two they are trying to fill an entire row and usually the ends are what needs filling. No one is forcing you to volunteer so you should have no problem not going if they ask for 2.



the actual ride...maybe distorted is the wrong word. It was like being on the sides of Soarin and seeing the Efiel tower not straight. It was kind of disappointing because we only had one ride that vacation...


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> the actual ride...maybe distorted is the wrong word. It was like being on the sides of Soarin and seeing the Efiel tower not straight. It was kind of disappointing because we only had one ride that vacation...


That’s interesting. I don’t doubt you at all but in my 9 times on FoP now I haven’t noticed distortion at least nothing as bad as Soarin.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> That’s interesting. I don’t doubt you at all but in my 9 times on FoP now I haven’t noticed distortion at least nothing as bad as Soarin.



First of all... I hate you for being able to do it 9 times.

But yeah I’ve never heard from anyone ever about any distortion.


----------



## dina444444

Rivergirl2005 said:


> the actual ride...maybe distorted is the wrong word. It was like being on the sides of Soarin and seeing the Efiel tower not straight. It was kind of disappointing because we only had one ride that vacation...


I’ve been on the end a few times and didn’t notice any distortion. I generally don’t like being in seats 1,2, 15, or 16 because you can see the other sections of the “theatre” in those seats. My personal preferred seats are 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, or 11.


----------



## Monykalyn

dina444444 said:


> No you would have to put them on the shelf. Apparently they changed the side of the frames on the glasses sometime in February, @rteetz can verify this and they stay on better now.


They absolutely fit better now! 

I don't have a seat preference but prefer upper theater (or middle) - have been on the bottom the last 4 rides now.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Thanks, everyone....maybe its just me lol we will just have to see this June


----------



## twebber55

rteetz said:


> That’s interesting. I don’t doubt you at all but in my 9 times on FoP now I haven’t noticed distortion at least nothing as bad as Soarin.


me neither 
just rode it last weekend bottom level seat 16 no difference


----------



## rteetz

Happy 20th anniversary Animal Kingdom!


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> Happy 20th anniversary Animal Kingdom!



I can’t wait to see what the next 20 years for AK will look like!


----------



## rteetz

Anniversary Banshee from WDWNT


----------



## AngiTN

Ok y'all, I rode today for the first time with the new glasses. I realize the only change is the fit, not the lenses
I can't explain it but something was very different about today's ride. I can only assume it was the glasses. I've ridden at least 20 times and this was way more intense than all the others. I was so much more in the ride. It was even the first time I noticed the barrel roll when you come out of the darkness! How have I missed that? I felt all the swoops and dives more. No idea what was going on but it was really amazing. We ride again tomorrow and I'll see if it happens again.


----------



## rteetz

Lots of EMH added from May through June!

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...t-disneys-animal-kingdom-may-through-june.htm


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Lots of EMH added from May through June!
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...t-disneys-animal-kingdom-may-through-june.htm


Hopefully they go off better than the one today has. Navi and FoP have both been down since opening. Our FP is not till tonight, after the dinner with Joe. Hopefully the issue is resolved. Assume with both down it's fire alarm related


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Hopefully they go off better than the one today has. Navi and FoP have both been down since opening. Our FP is not till tonight, after the dinner with Joe. Hopefully the issue is resolved. Assume with both down it's fire alarm related


Probably. 

Let me know how that dinner goes!


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Probably.
> 
> Let me know how that dinner goes!


I'm so nervous. Might as well be eating dinner with Walt himself!


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> I'm so nervous. Might as well be eating dinner with Walt himself!


I would be nervous as well but what a once in a lifetime type experience!


----------



## iZon

Both rides are still down. Went yesterday and going Friday. Feel bad for people today.


----------



## AngiTN

Yep. Looks like won't be back up today. They sent me an email that our FP for later tonight will be good tomorrow. Really feel for the folks who only have today


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Yep. Looks like won't be back up today. They sent me an email that our FP for later tonight will be good tomorrow. Really feel for the folks who only have today


Yeah that sucks.


----------



## AngiTN

They finally out an announcement on MDE that both rides where down. But not tile till very late in the day


----------



## Tonyz

AngiTN said:


> They finally out an announcement on MDE that both rides where down. But not tile till very late in the day



Fast acting customer service... that's what we like to see with Disney!

This does suck for everyone there. It's one thing to have one of them down for a few hours, that's normal. But both down all day?? I'm an unabashed Pandora fanboy, but you can't have your brand new land that you spent close to a decade making doing this.


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> This does suck for everyone there. It's one thing to have one of them down for a few hours, that's normal. But both down all day?? I'm an unabashed Pandora fanboy, but you can't have your brand new land that you spent close to a decade doing this.


Either its a serious problem or they are looking to really fix the issue.


----------



## candeeapril

Ak will be open at 8 the whole week we are there.  How crazy will line be for Navi first thing in the morning, especially with emh? Should we just wait until later in the day?


----------



## bloomcruisers

Yes we were there today with half our group having FOP and the little ones having Navi FP+.
The FOP  riders got a pass good for today or tomorrow but the navi riders got a pass that expired today. Not much good unless you want to use it on something else. And we will be in MK tomorrow so probably not using the FOP unless someone feels like heading there after MK. 
The line at guest relations when we left the park around 5 was over an hour long with people trying to get some resolution. 
We had 2 little ones so I was not spending that time. Plus I don’t have another AK day planned. The concierge at our resort gave us 3 multi experience FPs for our MK day when I stopped there on the way in. 
Better than nothing but not the same as the missed rides that I booked at 60+7 days ahead. 
Sad and disappointed all around. 
It is hard to imagine what could have caused both to be down all day.


----------



## AngiTN

bloomcruisers said:


> Yes we were there today with half our group having FOP and the little ones having Navi FP+.
> The FOP  riders got a pass good for today or tomorrow but the navi riders got a pass that expired today. Not much good unless you want to use it on something else. And we will be in MK tomorrow so probably not using the FOP unless someone feels like heading there after MK.
> The line at guest relations when we left the park around 5 was over an hour long with people trying to get some resolution.
> We had 2 little ones so I was not spending that time. Plus I don’t have another AK day planned. The concierge at our resort gave us 3 multi experience FPs for our MK day when I stopped there on the way in.
> Better than nothing but not the same as the missed rides that I booked at 60+7 days ahead.
> Sad and disappointed all around.
> *It is hard to imagine what could have caused both to be down all day*.


They are in the same building so there are actually a while lot of things that can impact them both at once, unfortunately

We left about 9:00, after the dinner with Joe, and the line at GS at the park was out the door and around the side of the building. No idea how long they would be dealing with folks


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> We left about 9:00, after the dinner with Joe, and the line at GS at the park was out the door and around the side of the building. No idea how long they would be dealing with folks


So I have to ask how was dinner?


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> So I have to ask how was dinner?


Beyond amazing. The stories he told were so incredible
He was so nice. Took time to speak to everyone. Sat at all our tables. Posed for pictures, signed things.
At the end we got several special gifts too
But hearing his stories about how they went out to research creating the park was once in a lifetime time special. DH said it was the best extra we've ever done by far


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Beyond amazing. The stories he told were so incredible
> He was so nice. Took time to speak to everyone. Sat at all our tables. Posed for pictures, signed things.
> At the end we got several special gifts too
> But hearing his stories about how they went out to research creating the park was once in a lifetime time special. DH said it was the best extra we've ever done by far


Sounds absolutely incredible! I hope this happens again sometime and I can make it. I would do this in a heartbeat.


----------



## NitroStitch

bloomcruisers said:


> Yes we were there today with half our group having FOP and the little ones having Navi FP+.
> The FOP  riders got a pass good for today or tomorrow but the navi riders got a pass that expired today. Not much good unless you want to use it on something else. And we will be in MK tomorrow so probably not using the FOP unless someone feels like heading there after MK.
> The line at guest relations when we left the park around 5 was over an hour long with people trying to get some resolution.
> We had 2 little ones so I was not spending that time. Plus I don’t have another AK day planned. The concierge at our resort gave us 3 multi experience FPs for our MK day when I stopped there on the way in.
> Better than nothing but not the same as the missed rides that I booked at 60+7 days ahead.
> Sad and disappointed all around.
> It is hard to imagine what could have caused both to be down all day.


We are in that situation too. We are wondering if we can find out if they will be open, dash over first thing and go back to the plans we made over 60 days ago at 4 am.


----------



## AngiTN

I plan on checking the app at 9:00 to see if it comes online and then going from there. We'd plan to stick close to the resort so we didn't spend time our last day driving around but oh well. Hope it's back so we do have to go over to AK


----------



## NitroStitch

AngiTN said:


> I plan on checking the app at 9:00 to see if it comes online and then going from there. We'd plan to stick close to the resort so we didn't spend time our last day driving around but oh well. Hope it's back so we do have to go over to AK


It appears up this morning so we will try before joining our regularly scheduled day at MK.


----------



## BigRed98

Na'vi River Journey closed again today due to ongoing technical problems.


----------



## NitroStitch

BigRed98 said:


> Na'vi River Journey closed again today due to ongoing technical problems.


At least the App is warning of that one now. We are in line for FOP now and crossing fingers it works long enough to ride yesterday's FP.


----------



## AngiTN

I know it has to be a huge relief to the CM to have FoP back up. The guest pushback won't be as harsh over Navi being down. Still not certain what we'll do. 



NitroStitch said:


> At least the App is warning of that one now. We are in line for FOP now and crossing fingers it works long enough to ride yesterday's FP.


What were the FP lines like? About normal?


----------



## NitroStitch

The FP lines did seem fairly normal from what we saw, though it's early. We did get to ride.


----------



## iZon

Hoping to get on NRJ first thing. Have FOP FP a bit later


----------



## iZon

NRJ will be down all day


----------



## dina444444

iZon said:


> NRJ will be down all day


I hope is back up on Sunday or Monday so I can get one ride in on my trip. Made my AK FPs for FoP.


----------



## rteetz

The message now popping up in My Disney Experience has Djuan Rivers name signed at the bottom. It says they are working very hard to correct issues with the attraction. Hopefully it is back up soon.


----------



## Tonyz

So NRJ is down all day but FOP is up? Since they’re in the same building I wonder what’s going wrong that it’s only affect one of the rides now.


----------



## AngiTN

Tonyz said:


> So NRJ is down all day but FOP is up? Since they’re in the same building I wonder what’s going wrong that it’s only affect one of the rides now.


I had the same thoughts. I decided they must have been able to isolate the problems down to a small area now and at least keep FoP running, which is their marque attraction of course.


----------



## JJ2017

Saw a couple of threads/blogs about the downed rides in Pandora.  Heading to airport soon and will be at AK first thing tomorrow.  We have FP for FoP around 10:00 am, but was trying to do Navi before that.  Any suggestions of a strategy if both rides are down?  We want to hop to Epcot by 1, so don't want to waste too much time waiting around for anything to open.  Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> I had the same thoughts. I decided they must have been able to isolate the problems down to a small area now and at least keep FoP running, which is their marque attraction of course.


That is what I am thinking. If it is the fire detection system maybe it doesn't go off when both rides are operating so they can operate one vs. the other. Of course its all speculation at this point but I do think you are right in that they have isolated the issue to one area.


----------



## iZon

Just got off FOP at noon. Working fine.


----------



## VeeHam

candeeapril said:


> Ak will be open at 8 the whole week we are there.  How crazy will line be for Navi first thing in the morning, especially with emh? Should we just wait until later in the day?



We are going in June with no FP for FOP. We are planning to get there about an hour or so before opening and heading that way. One of the planning sites has AK at a 6 that day so I would say pretty busy.



AngiTN said:


> Beyond amazing. The stories he told were so incredible
> He was so nice. Took time to speak to everyone. Sat at all our tables. Posed for pictures, signed things.
> At the end we got several special gifts too
> But hearing his stories about how they went out to research creating the park was once in a lifetime time special. DH said it was the best extra we've ever done by far



What dinner is this? This sounds intriguing.


----------



## rteetz

@dina444444 is reporting they are closing the land one hour early tonight.


----------



## rteetz

Navi River Journey is back open

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/navirriverreturns/


----------



## rteetz

Special 1st anniversary Banshee coming to Pandora! Annual Passholders get early access!


----------



## rteetz

Some were asking if they newer drum show video had been posted in this thread. It appears I did not add it to the first post. I have now done so and the videos of the original and new drum show are next to each other so everyone can compare the two.


----------



## rteetz

Limited Release Banshee Celebrates First Anniversary of Pandora – The World of Avatar on May 27


----------



## rteetz

One year ago Pandora opened to the world!


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> One year ago Pandora opened to the world!


And unleashed Limited Release MBs and Banshees! All the things you own. 

Thanks for the year+ you’ve been taking care of this thread!!


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> And unleashed Limited Release MBs and Banshees! All the things you own.
> 
> Thanks for the year+ you’ve been taking care of this thread!!


Yep lots of money spent because of Pandora....


----------



## Tonyz

Happy one year anniversary to arguably the single most beautifully detailed land in theme park history!


----------



## rteetz

PHOTOS: First Anniversary Banshee Flies Into Windtraders at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Creating the shaman of songs!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...c-the-shaman-of-songs-for-navi-river-journey/


----------



## rteetz

Disney's Animal Kingdom Avatar Land 1st Anniversary : Secrets of the Pandora That Never Was


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Win a trip to camp inside Pandora!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-glamping-experience-heres-how-you-could-win/


----------



## rteetz

In depth look at Flight of Passage

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-the-creation-of-avatar-flight-of-passage.htm


----------



## mousefan73

MaC410 said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would underestimate the staying power of a land dedicated to the highest grossing movie of all time.



Avantar was highest grossing in part because it was of the technology. Many IMAX and 3Ds showings which bring in more money. I recall the Avatar hey day and it was ALL about the technology and visual. this was a first. It was amazing especially in IMAX 3D. Many went just to experience that.. I recall people saying you have to go to the IMAX because what you see will blow your mind.. Nobody was like " hey there is this great story you gotta see". Watching it now at home does not do the same justice.

Avatar had its standard promos and ties in back then.. But ask me today who played the lead and what his name was??? I cannot recall. I specifically recall Sig... Weaver was in it.. I have NO emotional connection to it.. And had WDW not created this land, I would have honeslty forgotten about this movie.

Now in comparision to Toy Story... there is a deeper connection. People know the actors, the characters.. There is an emotional connection be immersed in this land. I can only imagine how Star Wars fan will feel next year.. ( though that has the double bang,, the techonology ( back then ) and the almost religion like story.

I can watch those movies at home, I have the same emotional connection. sure some may feel the same about Avatar, but for me and all I know.. Avatar was forgotten.. Toy Story wasnt. generations watch it new again. I had never thought to show my kids Avatar ( until the land came out)..

But this is great compliment to disney..One does not need the backround or emotional connection to enjoy Pandora, repeatly.


----------



## shanew21

mousefan73 said:


> Avantar was highest grossing in part because it was of the technology. Many IMAX and 3Ds showings which bring in more money. I recall the Avatar hey day and it was ALL about the technology and visual. this was a first. It was amazing especially in IMAX 3D. Many went just to experience that.. I recall people saying you have to go to the IMAX because what you see will blow your mind.. Nobody was like " hey there is this great story you gotta see". Watching it now at home does not do the same justice.
> 
> Avatar had its standard promos and ties in back then.. But ask me today who played the lead and what his name was??? I cannot recall. I specifically recall Sig... Weaver was in it.. I have NO emotional connection to it.. And had WDW not created this land, I would have honeslty forgotten about this movie.
> 
> Now in comparision to Toy Story... there is a deeper connection. People know the actors, the characters.. There is an emotional connection be immersed in this land. I can only imagine how Star Wars fan will feel next year.. ( though that has the double bang,, the techonology ( back then ) and the almost religion like story.
> 
> I can watch those movies at home, I have the same emotional connection. sure some may feel the same about Avatar, but for me and all I know.. Avatar was forgotten.. Toy Story wasnt. generations watch it new again. I had never thought to show my kids Avatar ( until the land came out)..
> 
> But this is great compliment to disney..One does not need the backround or emotional connection to enjoy Pandora, repeatly.


In a a lot of ways, Pandora is almost a perfect land for Avatar because it’s very similar to why Avatar was a success. The story of the land is fairly barebones and doesn’t invoke an emotional response, but the technology on both rides is so impressive that you don’t care. Flight of Passage is the best screen ride I’ve ever ridden and the CG and effects are second to none. Movie quality. Meanwhile Navi River Journey has maybe the most impressive animatronic ever created.

Just as Avatar impressed with technological perfection, Pandora does as well


----------



## anneboleyn

shanew21 said:


> In a a lot of ways, Pandora is almost a perfect land for Avatar because it’s very similar to why Avatar was a success. The story of the land is fairly barebones and doesn’t invoke an emotional response, but the technology on both rides is so impressive that you don’t care. Flight of Passage is the best screen ride I’ve ever ridden and the CG and effects are second to none. Movie quality. Meanwhile Navi River Journey has maybe the most impressive animatronic ever created.
> 
> Just as Avatar impressed with technological perfection, Pandora does as well



FoP is amazing, but Disney could have made that ride just as great if it was based on another movie. It is the technology of the ride that is amazing...people would still ride it if it was based off of Up or Wall-E or even the Rescuers Down Under.


----------



## shanew21

anneboleyn said:


> FoP is amazing, but Disney could have made that ride just as great if it was based on another movie. It is the technology of the ride that is amazing...people would still ride it if it was based off of Up or Wall-E or even the Rescuers Down Under.


While I agree completely, at the time there wasn’t really any indication that Avatar would fall off culturally

At the same time, it may prove to be a great investment if the Avatar sequels improve upon the original. James Cameron very seldom makes bad movies. It could be a Terminator 2 situation where the first is good and the second is amazing.


----------



## anneboleyn

shanew21 said:


> While I agree completely, at the time there wasn’t really any indication that Avatar would fall off culturally
> 
> At the same time, it may prove to be great investment if the Avatar sequels improve upon the original. James Cameron very seldom makes bad movies. It could be a Terminator 2 situation where the first is good and the second is amazing.



Yeah, all we can do is wait and see how well the sequels do.

I do love me some Terminator and Terminator 2! Although all I think about when I hear about James Cameron is this:


----------



## shanew21

anneboleyn said:


> Yeah, all we can do is wait and see how well the sequels do.
> 
> I do love me some Terminator and Terminator 2! Although all I think about when I hear about James Cameron is this:


Because James Cameron is....James Cameron.


----------



## anneboleyn

shanew21 said:


> Because James Cameron is....James Cameron.


----------



## NWOhiogal

shanew21 said:


> While I agree completely, at the time there wasn’t really any indication that Avatar would fall off culturally



Well, the same thing happened with _Titanic_.  Highest-grossing movie of all time in 1997/1998.  These days it's hard to find anyone who will admit to even liking it.


----------



## MaC410

Tonyz said:


> Again... maybe you missed it from the announcement up until almost opening day the majority (maybe vast majority?) of Disney fans were not excited about Pandora or didn’t expect it to work, especially in Animal Kingdom.



Just curious where you gathered this statistic from.


----------



## bluecastle

Can someone who has been there recently report on the changes in the bioluminescent lighting?


----------



## rteetz

MaC410 said:


> Just curious where you gathered this statistic from.


The boards, social media, etc. People were skeptical about Pandora because of the film mainly.


----------



## rteetz

bluecastle said:


> Can someone who has been there recently report on the changes in the bioluminescent lighting?


I watched a live stream last night and didn’t see much change in the bioluminescence from what I can remember but it is hard to see on the video.


----------



## rteetz

PHOTOS: Metal Earth, New Apparel Arrives on Pandora: The World of AVATAR at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## Mome Rath

Those baseball hats are cracking me up... but I don't think even I would buy them. lol


----------



## rteetz




----------



## meryll83

Does the 10:37 trick still work?


----------



## Christine

meryll83 said:


> Does the 10:37 trick still work?



I'm here now and I'm going to give it a try in the next few minutes!


----------



## meryll83

Christine said:


> I'm here now and I'm going to give it a try in the next few minutes!


Good Luck!
Let us know how you get on!


----------



## JETSDAD

meryll83 said:


> Does the 10:37 trick still work?



I haven't been noticing any blocks of times dropping like they were previously.


----------



## Christine

meryll83 said:


> Does the 10:37 trick still work?



Didn't work for me.


----------



## Christine

meryll83 said:


> Good Luck!
> Let us know how you get on!



No luck.


----------



## meryll83

Christine said:


> No luck.


Boo. Thanks for reporting back though!


----------



## Christine

So, our only way to ride FoP was to go to AK about an hour before park closing.  Interestingly, the best waits were the 2 nights that AK closed at 9PM vs. 10PM.  Seems like the waits were better all day on the 9PM close.  Our first time the wait was posted as 85 minutes and it took us 50 minutes from the time we entered the gate until we were exiting the ride.  Tonight times were posted as 50 minutes and it was just under 50 minutes from start to finish.  My DH and DS went last night closer to 9PM and the wait was 135 minutes and the whole thing took 110 minutes.


----------



## BigRed98

TIME Magazine Recognizes Pandora - The World of Avatar as Best of the Best


----------



## rteetz

Pandora’s Beloved Lumpia Snack Is Still Available at Animal Kingdom Despite Erroneous Reports


----------



## Tonyz

So Pandora has been included in Time Magazine's list of the 100 Greatest Places in the World. 

That is just... perfect. 

Bravo to the best themed land of all time.


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> So Pandora has been included in Time Magazine's list of the 100 Greatest Places in the World.
> 
> That is just... perfect.
> 
> Bravo to the best themed land of all time.


It may soon be overtaken though...


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> It may soon be overtaken though...



True... but never in my heart!


----------



## twebber55

rteetz said:


> It may soon be overtaken though...


sure
but the greatness of this land doesnt leave or diminish when a new land is built.


----------



## rteetz

twebber55 said:


> sure
> but the greatness of this land doesnt leave or diminish when a new land is built.


Very true.


----------



## rteetz

PHOTOS: Banshee Toy Adoption Expands Beyond Pandora at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park


----------



## cmarsh31

Finally, on our third trip after the opening of Pandora, I have FOP FPs!!! (ok first trip was right when it opened, and totally planned last minute & second trip was a 3-day with no AK day, so I didn't try... this was my first try  Of course, in the evening, on Day 3, not the morning, but considering we're only going on a 4-day trip, I'm thrilled (and will continue refreshing for a miracle of a morning FP - we're going to the JBJB dessert party that night, so right now it's an Uber from AK to HS after FOP).


----------



## CJLove79

Quick question everybody, I have a Rope Drop Fastpass for FOP at 9:30am in November, first time going to Pandora. Will I still needs to be in the long standby line that's typically stretched towards the Pandora bridge entrance? Do they separate the FP & standby lines when you get to the bridge into Pandora or do they separate people when you get to the FOP queue entrance? I want to make sure I don't have to speed walk, jog or just flat out run into Pandora. LOL.


----------



## gap2368

CJLove79 said:


> Quick question everybody, I have a Rope Drop Fastpass for FOP at 9:30am in November, first time going to Pandora. Will I still needs to be in the long standby line that's typically stretched towards the Pandora bridge entrance? Do they separate the FP & standby lines when you get to the bridge into Pandora or do they separate people when you get to the FOP queue entrance? I want to make sure I don't have to speed walk, jog or just flat out run into Pandora. LOL.


I would hold back some and let the rope drop people in first but no the do not do two lines


----------



## CJLove79

gap2368 said:


> I would hold back some and let the rope drop people in first but no the do not do two lines



Ok, I'm not sure about your answer. LOL. I'll ask the question a different way, at Rope Drop, do I get into the FP line when I get to the FOP queue entrance or at the Pandora bridge?


----------



## StageTek

When you get to the FOP queue get into the FP line.


----------



## CJLove79

StageTek said:


> When you get to the FOP queue get into the FP line.



Ok great, thanks.


----------



## gap2368

CJLove79 said:


> Ok, I'm not sure about your answer. LOL. I'll ask the question a different way, at Rope Drop, do I get into the FP line when I get to the FOP queue entrance or at the Pandora bridge?


Yes at the ride like normal


----------



## gap2368

CJLove79 said:


> Quick question everybody, I have a Rope Drop Fastpass for FOP at 9:30am in November, first time going to Pandora. Will I still needs to be in the long standby line that's typically stretched towards the Pandora bridge entrance? Do they separate the FP & standby lines when you get to the bridge into Pandora or do they separate people when you get to the FOP queue entrance? I want to make sure I don't have to speed walk, jog or just flat out run into Pandora. LOL.


If you do not have a FP for the river ride I would do this first ( you want to get to the park  a little before RD but go there first then go to FOP.  when you walk over to the FP line they some times have the walk way blocked by ropes this is to let people in the standby line just wait a minutes ( if that ) for them to drop the rope for you to cross over to the FP line. you will have untill 10:30 for your FOP FP.


----------



## rteetz

*Play Disney Parks Mobile App Adding New Interactive Experiences at Walt Disney World Resort*


----------



## AngiTN

CJLove79 said:


> Quick question everybody, I have a Rope Drop Fastpass for FOP at 9:30am in November, first time going to Pandora. Will I still needs to be in the long standby line that's typically stretched towards the Pandora bridge entrance? Do they separate the FP & standby lines when you get to the bridge into Pandora or do they separate people when you get to the FOP queue entrance? I want to make sure I don't have to speed walk, jog or just flat out run into Pandora. LOL.


Some of the answers you've gotten confuse me, so I understand why you got confused by the answers.
The easy answer is, having a FP at FoP is the same as a FP for any ride. You never have to rush to the ride *unless your FP is about to expire, and you go to the attraction directly. You never have to get in a standby line when you have an active FP for any ride. If at any point someone tries to direct you to a different line, because you get caught up in the crowds, tell them you have a FP. But it won't be hard to remove yourself from the stream of people heading to the standby lines and walk leisurely to the attraction.


----------



## AngiTN

meryll83 said:


> Does the 10:37 trick still work?


As you found out, no it doesn't, and hasn't for a while.
But, I was there a few months after you, in Oct and sometime just after 3:00 I found a bunch of FoP FP. Not just for 2 but for 7 and for several time slots. I don't know if this was a regular, new drop or just a one time thing or what. It did appear to be too many FP available for it to be just from someone canceling unless it was a huge group that canceled. I didn't look on any other days after I found those. If I don't forget I'll try to check this afternoon


----------



## rteetz

Special Offer Available to Guests Dining at Satu'li Canteen at Animal Kingdom


----------



## CERS

rteetz said:


> Special Offer Available to Guests Dining at Satu'li Canteen at Animal Kingdom



Whaaa, it should be active on Christmas week. :'(


----------



## rteetz

CERS said:


> Whaaa, it should be active on Christmas week. :'(


They don’t need to give discounts on anything that week


----------



## CarolynFH

rteetz said:


> Special Offer Available to Guests Dining at Satu'li Canteen at Animal Kingdom



Guess they’re no longer flying off the shelves!


----------



## rteetz

Satu'li Canteen Updates Menu; Raises Prices by $1 on Most Items


----------



## subtchr

rteetz said:


> Satu'li Canteen Updates Menu; Raises Prices by $1 on Most Items



Thanks! Looks as if they took the fish option away for the bowls, and the cheeseburger pods from the adult menu, although they are still on the kids' menu. Anything else I'm missing?


----------



## rteetz

subtchr said:


> Thanks! Looks as if they took the fish option away for the bowls, and the cheeseburger pods from the adult menu, although they are still on the kids' menu. Anything else I'm missing?


Price increase as well. That’s it.


----------



## gometros

Did rope drop for the first time in ages due to poor planning on my part and missing the 60 day subdue to get my fastpasses and thus FOP. When we got on line the cast member said an hour wait, but it really was turned out to be only 35, nicely passed by talking to a lovely family from Australia. Glad we got to see what we've been missing doing FP.


----------



## Mome Rath

2 updates from my trip (just got back late last night).

1) The entry procedure at EMH rope drop was different this time.  All the other times I have been it has been; tapstiles then held in a herd at the bridge to Pandora.  This time was completely different.  They opened the park and then as you walked toward Pandora CM's directed you where to walk, and slowly whittled everyone walking toward FoP down to an actual line early on.  We wound the line different as well, and when we got up to the ride, we were wound through the Standby Entrance instead of the FP entrance, however inside the queue we were shunted to the FP line before going into the "lab" portion of the standby line.  This way worked so much better, no herd, no shoving, nice pace walking and seemed to be handled by everyone better. (Then still inflate the wait time right off the bat; walking in under the standby arch it said 60 min, it was 6 min.)

2) The bowl I ordered at Satu'li was different.  Much more variety in the bowl with the hearty salad as "base." (Didn't get to see the other bowls.) There was a nice salad of greens, a good helping of quinoa off to the side, and a good helping of roasted broccoli, the sauce was served on the side.  It was the best bowl I've had there yet, and I loved it before.

3) Oh, I have to add (not an update, just a heads up); I could modify and also snag same day fast passes for 1 and 2 people fairly easily for FoP. For 2 people it took me 9 min of refreshing while I waited for Hall of Presidents over in MK, and for 1 person it would take about 3 min to get one.  Also, NRJ never popped up that whole time, only FoP.


----------



## Ensusieasm

CJLove79 said:


> Quick question everybody, I have a Rope Drop Fastpass for FOP at 9:30am in November, first time going to Pandora. Will I still needs to be in the long standby line that's typically stretched towards the Pandora bridge entrance? Do they separate the FP & standby lines when you get to the bridge into Pandora or do they separate people when you get to the FOP queue entrance? I want to make sure I don't have to speed walk, jog or just flat out run into Pandora. LOL.


Well.....how did you like your ride on FoP? If I had noticed your question earlier I would have recommended that you rope drop the ride without your fast pass first, then use your pass for a second ride, because the only thing better than a ride on FoP is two rides on FoP in a row!


----------



## rteetz

Pandora: The World of Avatar soundtracks/music has been added to Apple Music!


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> Pandora: The World of Avatar soundtracks/music has been added to Apple Music!




Flight of Passage Ride Through – James Horner & Simon Franglen
Na’vi River Journey Ride Through – Sandra Benton
Pandora Walk Through – James Horner & Simon Franglen
The Shaman Call (from Windtraders) – Simon Franglen
Magic of the Land (from Windtraders) – James Horner
Spirits of Mo’ara (from Windtraders) – James Horner
Raggatar (from Satu’li Canteen) – James Horner & Simon Franglen
Shaman of the Souls (from Satu’li Canteen) – James Horner & Simon Franglen
Surf’s Up (from Satu’li Canteen) – James Horner & Simon Franglen
Bossa (from Pongu Pongu) – James Horner & Simon Franglen
Surf’s Up (from Pongu Pongu) – James Horner & Simon Franglen
Wave (from Pongu Pongu) – Simon Franglen
https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/pandora-the-world-of-avatar-soundtrack-album-released/


----------



## Tonyz

Soundtrack is currently on youtube (for listening of course not downloading!).


----------



## princessfionasmom

rteetz said:


> Pandora: The World of Avatar soundtracks/music has been added to Apple Music!



Thank you!


----------



## Degli

So we are in the same predicament as last year. Went to get FPs for Avatar 60 days out and...nothing. I know last year Disney did add more FPs and I was able to grab 2. Does this normally occur and how long prior to your date does it happen?


----------



## ThistleMae

Degli said:


> So we are in the same predicament as last year. Went to get FPs for Avatar 60 days out and...nothing. I know last year Disney did add more FPs and I was able to grab 2. Does this normally occur and how long prior to your date does it happen?


Wow, that's crazy!  We went last November and I got FP's for our large party almost every day.  I guess you just never know.  But...keep checking.


----------



## tsme

We have FP for FOP at 9:50am. I have a few questions, if y’all don’t mind helping out.  
Is there still a line just to enter the land? 
Should we rope drop & try to ride Navi, then move on to FOP?
Or should we get to the park around 9:30am, go straight to FOP for our FP?
Any other recommendations would be appreciated too. 

It’s not a big deal if we don’t get to ride Navi. We want to do what’s the least stressful. TIA


----------



## dina444444

tsme said:


> We have FP for FOP at 9:50am. I have a few questions, if y’all don’t mind helping out.
> Is there still a line just to enter the land?
> Should we rope drop & try to ride Navi, then move on to FOP?
> Or should we get to the park around 9:30am, go straight to FOP for our FP?
> Any other recommendations would be appreciated too.
> 
> It’s not a big deal if we don’t get to ride Navi. We want to do what’s the least stressful. TIA


No line to enter the land. 
If you want to ride NRJ it’s very doable showing up right at about rope drop (no need to be there an hour early) and still wait less than 15/20 minutes.


----------



## Degli

ThistleMae said:


> Wow, that's crazy!  We went last November and I got FP's for our large party almost every day.  I guess you just never know.  But...keep checking.


Im sure its time of year.


----------



## Mome Rath

tsme said:


> Is there still a line just to enter the land?
> Should we rope drop & try to ride Navi, then move on to FOP?
> Or should we get to the park around 9:30am, go straight to FOP for our FP?
> Any other recommendations would be appreciated too.
> 
> It’s not a big deal if we don’t get to ride Navi. We want to do what’s the least stressful. TIA



They used to hold you at the bridge to Pandora at rope drop, but when we were there in December, they didn't do it that way anymore.  Instead, they lined everyone up going into FoP, if you were heading to NRJ, you hang to the left.  So, basically, you go through the tapstiles and just head on to NRJ.  I would suggest riding NRJ at least once, and just head there at rope drop (unless you just don't want to get there that early, if not, that's fine, but I don't think it is stressful if you want to hit NRJ).


----------



## ThistleMae

You just never know how crowded it's going to be.  I still have trouble at times getting FP+ for 7DMT or Peter Pan's Flight.  I guess there's lots of Disney lovers out there.


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> Pandora: The World of Avatar soundtracks/music has been added to Apple Music!



Just FYI to the thread, I did get the Pandora: World of Avatar soundtrack and the quality is fantastic.  If you are a fan of the movie or the land, I do recommend it.  They include the ride throughs of both FoP and NRJ, and the walk through music and sounds of the land itself, and of course the music in Satu'li, Pongu Pongu, and Windtraders.  Felt a bit foolish buying it at first, but it was definitely worth it to me.


----------



## Degli

Degli said:


> So we are in the same predicament as last year. Went to get FPs for Avatar 60 days out and...nothing. I know last year Disney did add more FPs and I was able to grab 2. Does this normally occur and how long prior to your date does it happen?


bump


----------



## Mome Rath

The only FP dumps for FoP I've read about is if you can catch it if they change park hours.  I've never tried FoP except 60 days out or also on the same day when we are there.  Same day FP's are definitely possible during the day while you are there if you have a smart phone and are willing to refresh.  Sorry I can't help more.

@JETSDAD I've read a lot of your FP posts about timing, do you know when they tend to add in more FP's for FoP, as far as new FP dumps for AK?  I think Degli's best chance may be day of, any other advice for FoP fastpases past the 60 day mark?


----------



## rteetz

Mome Rath said:


> The only FP dumps for FoP I've read about is if you can catch it if they change park hours.  I've never tried FoP except 60 days out or also on the same day when we are there.  Same day FP's are definitely possible during the day while you are there if you have a smart phone and are willing to refresh.  Sorry I can't help more.


Yes same day are certainly possible.


----------



## JETSDAD

Mome Rath said:


> The only FP dumps for FoP I've read about is if you can catch it if they change park hours.  I've never tried FoP except 60 days out or also on the same day when we are there.  Same day FP's are definitely possible during the day while you are there if you have a smart phone and are willing to refresh.  Sorry I can't help more.
> 
> @JETSDAD I've read a lot of your FP posts about timing, do you know when they tend to add in more FP's for FoP, as far as new FP dumps for AK?  I think Degli's best chance may be day of, any other advice for FoP fastpases past the 60 day mark?



Night before and day of are very possible...personally, if I were to not get something at 60+ days I wouldn't even bother looking until night before (unless there are changes to park hours which open up AM times).

ETA, with regards to FP drops I do believe they happen and have seen some but not to a point of saying that they happen every day at a certain time like the HS ones that I shared.


----------



## Degli

Hoping to get FPs for FOP before we arrive. Last trip some FPs opened up 2 weeks prior. I was alerted by someone on this thread. Keep hoping this happens again.


----------



## Degli

bump


----------



## rteetz

New Pandora pressed pennies now available 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/new-coin-press-machine-now-available.html?m=1


----------



## mamamelody2

rteetz said:


> New Pandora pressed pennies now available
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/new-coin-press-machine-now-available.html?m=1



They shall be mine!  
Thanks for the info!


----------



## RedSox68

rteetz said:


> New Pandora pressed pennies now available
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/new-coin-press-machine-now-available.html?m=1



Thanks!  I've been collecting pressed pennies for three decades!


----------



## ThistleMae

I've been following the SWGE threads on both the Disney boards and WDWMagic.  There seems to be some debate about wait times for FOP.  For folks who have been recently, or are there now...what are you seeing for wait times?


----------



## OfCourseTheresAlwaysMyWay

I visited Pandora about 6 months after it opened and was super disappointed they didn't have pressed pennies.

I asked a cast member in Windtraders about it and he actually had the gall to tell me that there were no pressed pennies because "the Na'vi don't believe in money." He was working the line to customize your own banshee at the time, so I asked him what the Na'vi would think about him selling their precious banshees for $65 a pop.

He told me to have a magical day and turned his back to me. I thought it was hilarious.

I guess the Na'vi had a change of heart...


----------



## ThistleMae

OfCourseTheresAlwaysMyWay said:


> I visited Pandora about 6 months after it opened and was super disappointed they didn't have pressed pennies.
> 
> I asked a cast member in Windtraders about it and he actually had the gall to tell me that there were no pressed pennies because "the Na'vi don't believe in money." He was working the line to customize your own banshee at the time, so I asked him what the Na'vi would think about him selling their precious banshees for $65 a pop.
> 
> He told me to have a magical day and turned his back to me. I thought it was hilarious.
> 
> I guess the Na'vi had a change of heart...


----------



## Patches Lee

Can anyone confirm if there is truth to this?http://www.themainstreetmouse.com/2...lXvphUEFNefsdkBtJOhKC7tC0xTKgmLpMMJmMIpQQjxU0


----------



## hello starshine

ThistleMae said:


> I've been following the SWGE threads on both the Disney boards and WDWMagic.  There seems to be some debate about wait times for FOP.  For folks who have been recently, or are there now...what are you seeing for wait times?



I was there last week and wait times were consistently between 190-230 minutes, I'd say an average of 210 minutes. Highest I saw was 260 minutes at about 10am after AK opened for EMH at 8am that morning.


----------



## rteetz

Patches Lee said:


> Can anyone confirm if there is truth to this?http://www.themainstreetmouse.com/2...lXvphUEFNefsdkBtJOhKC7tC0xTKgmLpMMJmMIpQQjxU0


Yes its true. All of it... 

Sorry wrong franchise


----------



## aggiedog

Was there this week. Agree with above. Wait times are insane. One of our group waited 4 hours then had to leave to meet our bus. He said there was about an hour left to wait had he stayed. Dd and I went 40 min before opening. The line reached to Africa and then doubled back. We ultimately waited 110 minutes. I’m wondering how early you’d need to get there to be the front of that line??


----------



## Mome Rath

aggiedog said:


> Was there this week. Agree with above. Wait times are insane. One of our group waited 4 hours then had to leave to meet our bus. He said there was about an hour left to wait had he stayed. Dd and I went 40 min before opening. The line reached to Africa and then doubled back. We ultimately waited 110 minutes. I’m wondering how early you’d need to get there to be the front of that line??



You have to be there at least an hour early.  If it is a normal opening (non-EMH) then an hour and fifteen min would be better.


----------



## hello starshine

aggiedog said:


> Was there this week. Agree with above. Wait times are insane. One of our group waited 4 hours then had to leave to meet our bus. He said there was about an hour left to wait had he stayed. Dd and I went 40 min before opening. The line reached to Africa and then doubled back. We ultimately waited 110 minutes. I’m wondering how early you’d need to get there to be the front of that line??



We managed to successfully get to the front of the line one of those days --- got on the first bus at AOA at 6:40am and got to the park at 7am for an 8am EMH. There were already a fair amount of people there but we still manged to get on the first flight of the day and were out of FOP by 8:02am. Went to Na'vi and waited about 10-15min for that. I have to thank this board for us being able to do that and to successfully mentally prepare ourselves for the running/knowing to keep holding on to each other to keep from being separated/and to be constantly but gently pushing forward during that big mass of people right before the actual queue starts. Without the information from here we would've been lost.


----------



## aggiedog

hello starshine said:


> We managed to successfully get to the front of the line one of those days --- got on the first bus at AOA at 6:40am and got to the park at 7am for an 8am EMH. There were already a fair amount of people there but we still manged to get on the first flight of the day and were out of FOP by 8:02am.



Pretty much what I thought.  I'm afraid SWGE will be even worse once the main ride opens there.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...rld-of-avatar-evacuated-due-to-burning-smell/

Both rides evacuated this morning.


----------



## ThistleMae

aggiedog said:


> Was there this week. Agree with above. Wait times are insane. One of our group waited 4 hours then had to leave to meet our bus. He said there was about an hour left to wait had he stayed. Dd and I went 40 min before opening. The line reached to Africa and then doubled back. We ultimately waited 110 minutes. I’m wondering how early you’d need to get there to be the front of that line??


Wow...crazy!  4 hours...still.  Just Wow!


----------



## bizeemom4

hello starshine said:


> got on the first bus at AOA at 6:40am
> to successfully mentally prepare ourselves for the running/knowing
> to keep holding on to each other
> to keep from being separated/and
> to be constantly but gently pushing forward during that big mass of people



No.thank.you. So much stress and anxiety and aggression. It’s sad that freaking DISNEY WORLD, a place of pixie dust and Mickey Mouse ice cream, has become a blood sport.


----------



## hello starshine

bizeemom4 said:


> No.thank.you. So much stress and anxiety and aggression. It’s sad that freaking DISNEY WORLD, a place of pixie dust and Mickey Mouse ice cream, has become a blood sport.



Yeah I totally get that. But it ended up being fun for us - we'll never forget dancing to Life Is A Highway alone at the bus stop that early. And walking out of FOP to the sun coming up over Pandora was gorgeous (not the mention the actual rides lol). And those^^ icky parts only lasted a few minutes. But we don't have any small children and are able bodied so I know it's a privilege to be able to navigate that stuff just fine. I was definitely surprised to see how intense it was though, the last time I rope dropped was a few months after TSM opened in 2008 and the CM were *SO* strict about people not running or pushing or shoving, but loads of people were running from the Discovery Island entrance all the way to Pandora this time and they said nothing.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Is anyone getting lucky going to avatar early?


----------



## Mome Rath

CampbellzSoup said:


> Is anyone getting lucky going to avatar early?



You may have to clarify.  Do you mean going to rope drop and getting on FoP?  If you get there an hour early, before AK opens, you'll be fine.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Mome Rath said:


> You may have to clarify.  Do you mean going to rope drop and getting on FoP?  If you get there an hour early, before AK opens, you'll be fine.



Yup rope drop!  Sorry needed to clarify!


----------



## Mome Rath

CampbellzSoup said:


> Yup rope drop!  Sorry needed to clarify!



Yes, when I've been recently it's not a mob scene any more, but you still need to get there right around an hour early.  If you want to ride NRJ as welll, ride FoP first and then head straight to NRJ.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## queso2992

CampbellzSoup said:


> Is anyone getting lucky going to avatar early?


I would get there even earlier. Last week, the CMs let everyone into Avatar 40 minutes before official opening time. We didn't do FOP since we had a FP for later, so we rode NRJ 3 times as a walk on before 9:00. I would definitely get there at least an hour before the park opens!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

queso2992 said:


> I would get there even earlier. Last week, the CMs let everyone into Avatar 40 minutes before official opening time. We didn't do FOP since we had a FP for later, so we rode NRJ 3 times as a walk on before 9:00. I would definitely get there at least an hour before the park opens!



Thanks I’m gonna check it out!


----------



## preemiemama

Not sure if anyone had noticed yet, but there are 3 colors of banshee on sale at the Shop Disney site...
https://www.shopdisney.com/pandora-...active-banshee-toy-bluepurple-variant-1466543

It is pictured with the stand, but from reading the description I don't believe it comes with one.


----------



## rteetz

preemiemama said:


> Not sure if anyone had noticed yet, but there are 3 colors of banshee on sale at the Shop Disney site...
> https://www.shopdisney.com/pandora-...active-banshee-toy-bluepurple-variant-1466543
> 
> It is pictured with the stand, but from reading the description I don't believe it comes with one.


They must have took the perch out with the discount. Before when it was regularly priced at $85 I believe it did include the perch.


----------



## rteetz

New night blossom banshee

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photo...of-avatar-with-all-new-merchandise-discounts/


----------



## preemiemama

rteetz said:


> They must have took the perch out with the discount. Before when it was regularly priced at $85 I believe it did include the perch.


It did start at like $87, and I won't swear it's without the perch, but I sure didn't see it in the description.


----------



## rteetz

Banshee pricing details with the release of the Night Blossom Banshee

Along with this exciting new release, we’re pleased to announce Annual Passholders can now receive a 20% discount and Disney Vacation Club members can receive a 10% on all banshee purchases. Disney Visa Cardmembers also receive 10% off select merchandise purchases of $50 or more at Windtraders when using a Disney Visa Card.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Banshees are now available at the Outlet shops @ $29.99

https://twitter.com/scarlettashley1/status/1119264709612584963?s=21


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> Banshees are now available at the Outlet shops @ $29.99
> 
> https://twitter.com/scarlettashley1/status/1119264709612584963?s=21


Just the yellow ones.


----------



## rteetz

*Actress Edie Falco Visits Pandora – The World of Avatar at Disney’s Animal Kingdom*


----------



## rteetz

PHOTOS: Pandora Utility Suit Figure Arrives at Windtraders in Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

Free perch with banshee purchase 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/disne...shee-purchase-at-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## rteetz

PHOTOS: New Pandora Gear Lands at Windtraders in Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

PHOTOS: Even More New Pandora Youth Tees and Gear Arrive at Windtraders in Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*The Magic of the Holidays Meets the Magic of Nature in a Whole New Way This Year at Disney’s Animal Kingdom*


----------



## rteetz

Happy 2nd anniversary to Pandora!


----------



## rteetz

Pandora Ranger Set Times to be Modified Today at Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Dan Murphy

rteetz said:


>


Beautiful.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/shou...he-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rstevens333

They're not closing Pandora now that it's served its purpose as Star Wars practice??


----------



## DanielNYC

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/shou...he-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Noticed this last week.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/10/reminder-pandora-and-africa-closing.html


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/10/reminder-pandora-and-africa-closing.html


any idea why?


----------



## rteetz

Jimmy Mouse said:


> any idea why?


Could be private events or maintenance?


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/10th...atar-now-available-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/flight-of-passage-restrooms/


----------



## mwbilli

What is the morning flight of passage crowd looking like these days with rise of the resistance open? Is it still close to the same or has it dwindled with the early morning press at Hollywood studios?


----------



## rteetz

mwbilli said:


> What is the morning flight of passage crowd looking like these days with rise of the resistance open? Is it still close to the same or has it dwindled with the early morning press at Hollywood studios?


It’s been pretty much the same. Wait times haven’t dropped and there is still a rope drop rush.


----------



## Araraider

Hi I have purchased an avatar banshee online from someone who had bought the banshee directly from the Disney warehouse  (they said they never opened it and stored it until they sold it to me) and when I excitedly went to use it I discovered that my box was not factory sealed and my banshee was a bit dirty and had some scratches despite still having the hang tag attached.

I would have been somewhat okay with this only if everything worked properly.  My banshee’s neck only turns to the left. Why doesn’t it turn to the right? I heard that banshees are sometimes sold that their head only turns one way and there is a trick to fixing this but try as I might I cannot figure out how to fix my banshee...the one trick I saw on YouTube doesn’t work for my banshee and I am wondering if the cable for it’s neck to turn right is defective? It seems like the cable is too loose to make the head then to the right.

 It is extremely upsetting to me. Is there anyone who can please, please help me troubleshoot how I can fix my banshee’s neck? Or does anyone know if there is some way to contact Disney wind traders to ask them? I heard there might be some way to fix it but I don’t know how there is literally NOTHING online so If anyone could please help me with a detailed instruction of how I might fix this it would be greatly appreciated. I am so devastated.


----------



## Araraider

Hi I have purchased an avatar banshee online from someone who had bought the banshee directly from the Disney warehouse  (they said they never opened it and stored it until they sold it to me) and when I excitedly went to use it I discovered that my box was not factory sealed and my banshee was a bit dirty and had some scratches despite still having the hang tag attached.

I would have been somewhat okay with this only if everything worked properly.  My banshee’s neck only turns to the left. Why doesn’t it turn to the right? I heard that banshees are sometimes sold that their head only turns one way and there is a trick to fixing this but try as I might I cannot figure out how to fix my banshee...the one trick I saw on YouTube doesn’t work for my banshee and I am wondering if the cable for it’s neck to turn right is defective? It seems like the cable is too loose to make the head then to the right.

It is extremely upsetting to me. Is there anyone who can please, please help me troubleshoot how I can fix my banshee’s neck? Or does anyone know if there is some way to contact Disney wind traders to ask them? I heard there might be some way to fix it but I don’t know how there is literally NOTHING online so If anyone could please help me with a detailed instruction of how I might fix this it would be greatly appreciated. I am so devastated. 

(I apologize if you guys see me reposting this, I this is my first time on these forums and they are EXTREMELY DISORGANIZED AND CONFUSING! I’m not sure exactly where to post or where is the right section that it will be seen therefore I’m posting it in here in hopes of getting an answer. I ...really this forum is an honest to goodness disorganized mess. The most disorganized forum I have ever seen. I don’t understand why it is so outdated???!!??


----------



## rteetz

Araraider said:


> (I apologize if you guys see me reposting this, I this is my first time on these forums and they are EXTREMELY DISORGANIZED AND CONFUSING! I’m not sure exactly where to post or where is the right section that it will be seen therefore I’m posting it in here in hopes of getting an answer. I ...really this forum is an honest to goodness disorganized mess. The most disorganized forum I have ever seen. I don’t understand why it is so outdated???!!??


I would contact shop disney where you ordered from. There is no number to wind traders and they wouldn’t really be able to help you if there was.

As for the forums there are plenty of worse ones on the internet. These were updates maybe a year ago too which gave a plethora of new features. It is not as disorganized as you think.


----------



## rteetz

Actor David Danipour Discusses Avatar Flight of Passage Preshow Role in Reddit AMA


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Actor David Danipour Discusses Avatar Flight of Passage Preshow Role in Reddit AMA



Dang it, beat me to it lol 

Kind of sad he's never been to Disney world. Disappointing Disney never asked him to check it out


----------



## Laurabearz

Since all the replies about rope dropping FOP are old, has anyone done it recently? Still need to get to the park an hour early?

thanks.


----------



## dina444444

Laurabearz said:


> Since all the replies about rope dropping FOP are old, has anyone done it recently? Still need to get to the park an hour early?
> 
> thanks.


Yes. As of the beginning of the year even with ROTR opening it’s still getting 3+ hour waits at park opening.


----------



## Laurabearz

dina444444 said:


> Yes. As of the beginning of the year even with ROTR opening it’s still getting 3+ hour waits at park opening.


I was afraid of that. I have a short trip coming up and I’m concerned about getting fast passes for it because I don’t have the luxury of a long booking window. So we will get to the park early and make a fast walk to it if I don’t get lucky. Lol


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...e-magic-of-pandora-for-its-third-anniversary/


----------



## Dan Murphy

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...e-magic-of-pandora-for-its-third-anniversary/


Thanks, Ryan.  Hope you and your family have been well and safe.


----------



## rteetz

Dan Murphy said:


> Thanks, Ryan.  Hope you and your family have been well and safe.


Same to you Dan!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/adul...atuli-canteen-in-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## DisFanDad

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/adul...atuli-canteen-in-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/



Best thing I have read in a while, now I will be motivated to cure this pandemic so I can actually get to WDW and eat one ...


----------



## princessLiv

Has anyone rope dropped FoP recently using early entry?


----------



## TLPL

Is it better to rope drop or wait till just before park close? Which way is better?


----------



## scrappinginontario

princessLiv said:


> Has anyone rope dropped FoP recently using early entry?





TLPL said:


> Is it better to rope drop or wait till just before park close? Which way is better?



Please see the '*Everything Early Theme Park Entry*' thread and ask question there.

Closing Zombie thread.


----------

